# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Pisararata

## Harri Turunen

Yritin netistä etsiä tarkempaa tietoa kaavaillun "pisararadan" linjauksesta tuloksetta. Muistelen lukemieni lehtiartikkeleiden perusteella, että reitti kulkisi kuitenkin metron tapaan louhituissa tunneleissa eli olisi kallis rakentaa ja niin muodoin toteutunee joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa, jos silloinkaan. Olisikohan paljon edullisempaa rakentaa suoraan olemassa olevan tien/kadun alle? Mielessäni on lähinnä Mannerheimintie, jos vaikka sieltä saisi kiskoliikenteen maan alle ja lisää kaistoja autoille ja kevyelle liikenteelle.

----------


## 738

> Yritin netistä etsiä tarkempaa tietoa kaavaillun "pisararadan" linjauksesta tuloksetta. Muistelen lukemieni lehtiartikkeleiden perusteella, että reitti kulkisi kuitenkin metron tapaan louhituissa tunneleissa eli olisi kallis rakentaa ja niin muodoin toteutunee joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa, jos silloinkaan.


Ideahan oli rakentaa kutakuinkin Pasila-Töölö-Kamppi-Kolmen Sepän aukio-Hakaniemi-Pasila linjauksen mukaan kulkenut maanalainen lähijunarata Helsingin keskustan alle. Ilmeisesti tälle radalle olisi tarkoitus sitten laittaa kulkemaan M-, A-, I-tyyppiset lyhyen matkan paljon YTV-alueen lähiöissä pysähtyvät lähijunat? Viime aikoina kuitenkin lehtikirjoituksissa on mielestäni ollut enemmän esillä vaihtoehto, jossa metro vedettäisiin Pasilasta Töölön kautta Kamppiin ja sieltä keskustan alitse aina Laajasaloon saakka, joka toteutuessaan kumoaisi tämän pisararadan tarpeen.

Kampissahan on nykyisten metrolaiturien alapuolella jo puoliksi tehdyt laiturialueet valmiina, jotka varmasti palvelevat kumpaakin ed.mainituista suunnitelmista näiden mahdollisesti toteutuessa.

----------


## late-

> Olisikohan paljon edullisempaa rakentaa suoraan olemassa olevan tien/kadun alle? Mielessäni on lähinnä Mannerheimintie, jos vaikka sieltä saisi kiskoliikenteen maan alle ja lisää kaistoja autoille ja kevyelle liikenteelle.


Tuskin olisi halvempaa. Kadun avaaminen ja sen alle rakentaminen on pitkällistä ja hidasta hommaa, joka aiheuttaa rajua haittaa pinnalla. Vastaavasti pysäkeistä saadaan tosin järkevän hintaisia.

Peruskallioon louhittu tunneli on edullinen rakentaa ja haittaa elämää pinnalla varsin vähän. Asemat ovat kuitenkin kalliita rakentaa, joten niitä tulee vähän.

Pisaran tapauksessa kyse on lähijunista, joten kaavaillut kolme asemaa keskustan alueella riittäisivät luultavasti ihan hyvin. Yksi Oopperan kohdalle, yksi keskustaan ja yksi Hakaniemeen. Ensi vaiheessa Töölön asema saattaisi tosin olla pelkkä varaus ja joissain suunnitelmissa pohdittiin myös neljättä asemaa Alppilaan.

Helsingin keskustassa ei ole mainittavaa tarvetta kasvattaa autoliikenteen tilaa pinnalla. Liikenteen ruuhkaisuus on jokseenkin vakio, mutta liikenteen määrä on tilan funktio. Liikenteen lisäämiseen tuskin löytyy haluja. Jos jotain maan alle viedään, ensisijainen vaihtoehto on minusta aina autoliikenne. Joukkoliikenne palvelee parhaiten pinnalla ja on siellä mukavinta käyttää. Pitkämatkaisempi ja raskaampi raideliikenne voidaan viedä maan alle toimivuus- ja kustannussyistä.

----------


## late-

> Ideahan oli rakentaa kutakuinkin Pasila-Töölö-Kamppi-Kolmen Sepän aukio-Hakaniemi-Pasila


Pasila - Töölö (Stadion/Ooppera) - Keskusta (Forum/Makkaratalo) - Hakaniemi - (Alppila) - Pasila.

Rata olisi varsinkin keskustassa syvälle louhittu kalliotunneli. Keskustan asemalle on laajat kiinteistöliittymävaraukset suunnilleen Rautatieasemalta Stockmannille asti. Hakaniemessä olisi vaihto nykyiseen metroon, joskin vaihto olisi tietysti pidemmän kävelyn kautta mahdollinen myös keskustassa. Töölössä olisi vaihto mahdolliselle toiselle metrolinjalle.

Töölön metro ja Pisara eivät sinänsä sulje toisiaan pois koska ne palvelevat eri kohderyhmiä. Toisaalta molemmat hankkeet ovat kalliita, joten jonkinlainen yhdistelmäratkaisu on pidemmällä tähtäimellä täysin mahdollinen.

Yksi mahdollinen skenaario olisi Pisaran palvelualueen laajentaminen esimerkiksi haaralla Töölöstä Meilahden kautta Huopalahteen ja voimakkaampi panostaminen pintaratikoihin, jolloin Töölön metron tarve poistuisi. Käytännössä näin ei käyne ainakaan nykyisessä suunnitteluilmapiirissä.

----------


## JE

> Yksi mahdollinen skenaario olisi Pisaran palvelualueen laajentaminen esimerkiksi haaralla Töölöstä Meilahden kautta Huopalahteen ja voimakkaampi panostaminen pintaratikoihin, jolloin Töölön metron tarve poistuisi. Käytännössä näin ei käyne ainakaan nykyisessä suunnitteluilmapiirissä.


Niin, ei tosiaan käyne. Mutta olisi hyvä jos kävisi. Jos siis raskasta raideliikennettä ylipäätään on lisättävä. Toinen metrolinja vaatii joka tapauksessa uudesta varikosta lähtien kaikki mahdolliset investoinnit, eikä projektille muutoinkaan pitäisi olla mitään tarvetta. Sitä halutaan kuitenkin koska:

1. Erinäisistä syistä Espooseen ei saada metroa tai muutakaan raideratkaisua. Osittain syynä on Helsingin haluttomuus ajatella muuta kuin nykymetron kaltaista jatketta. Espoolle ei välttämättä silti kelpaisi mikään Rotterdamin tai Oslon mallin tapainen, jossa sama kalusto liikennöisi ajojohtovirralla esikaupungeissa, ja rata olisi halvemmin rakennettavissa.
2. Kuitenkin Helsingin liikennesuunnittelu tahtoo pääkaupungista nimenomaan aidon metrocityn eikä ratikkaverkon kehittämistä, joten jonnekin metrorataa on pakko änkeä, oli tarvetta tai ei.
3. Pisara-radan ongelmana on mm. VR:n hinnoittelu. Osaltaanhan kyseessä on tulonsiirto YTV:ltä valtiolle liikenteen tukiaisten vaihtuessa VR:n voitoksi ja edelleen valtion nostamaksi osingoksi. Ja pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat nimenomaan haluaisivat valtiolta lisää rahoitusta, ennemmin kuin maksumiehen roolia itselleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 2. Kuitenkin Helsingin liikennesuunnittelu tahtoo pääkaupungista nimenomaan aidon metrocityn eikä ratikkaverkon kehittämistä, joten jonnekin metrorataa on pakko änkeä, oli tarvetta tai ei.


Itse pyrin välttämään meille suomalaisille kovin tavanomaista joko - tai -ajattelua ja soveltamaan sen sijaan sekä - että -ajattelua. Viimeksi mainittu näkyy onneksi olevan Helsinginkin kanta. Laajoista metrovisioista huolimatta ratikkakin elää ja voi hyvin Varioiden ongelmien tosin piinatessa. Vajaa vuosi sitten saatiin käyttöön Arabianrannan laajennus ja uusia laajennuksia visioidaan kovastikin; pian tulee linja 9 ja ehkä myös Simonkadun - Kampin linjaus. Entisille satama-alueille visioidaan kovastikin juuri ratikkapohjaisia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja. Kaikkien edellä kerrottujen valoisien asioiden lisäksi on mahdollista, että JOKERI olisi vielä jonain kauniina päivänä oikea pikaratikka.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Kampissahan on nykyisten metrolaiturien alapuolella jo puoliksi tehdyt laiturialueet valmiina, jotka varmasti palvelevat kumpaakin ed.mainituista suunnitelmista näiden mahdollisesti toteutuessa.


Puoliksi tehdyt laiturialueet valmiina? Kaikkea sitä tulee vastaan...   :Shocked:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut 738
> 
> Kampissahan on nykyisten metrolaiturien alapuolella jo puoliksi tehdyt laiturialueet valmiina, jotka varmasti palvelevat kumpaakin ed.mainituista suunnitelmista näiden mahdollisesti toteutuessa.
> 
> 
> Puoliksi tehdyt laiturialueet valmiina? Kaikkea sitä tulee vastaan...


Onhan Hakaniemessäkin nykyisen aseman länsipuolella tilat laajennukselle. Järkevämpää nuo on ollut tehdä puolivalmiiksi heti alun pitäen, kuin että alettaisiin joskus aloittamaan melkein alusta se laajennus.

----------


## 738

> Puoliksi tehdyt laiturialueet valmiina? Kaikkea sitä tulee vastaan...


Asiahan on jo pitkään elänyt huhuissa, mutta yleiseen tietoisuuteen se tuli viimeistään Hesarin hiljattaisesta artikkelista (ja tod.näk. siitä on kirjoiteltu myös muuallakin/aiemminkin) aiheeseen liittyen. Tuon artikkelin perusteella kyseessä on siis lähinnä valmiiksi louhittu tunneli johon tämä asema voidaan tehdä.


Vaikka pisararadalla ja suunnitellulla Laajasalo-Katajanokka-Senaatintori-Erottaja-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Viikki metrolla onkin osin eri kohderyhmät, on mielestäni molempien vaihtoehtojen toteuttaminen tarpeetonta, koska näiden kahden suunnitelman asemat ovat mielestäni liian päällekäisiä. Mikäli vaihtomahdollisuus metron ja lähijunan välille Pasilassa toteutetaan sujuvasti ei erillistä keskustaan vievää lähijunarataa tarvita. Tällöin ei mielestäni välttämättä edes kaikkia lähijunia edes tarvitsisi ajaa Rautatieasemalle saakka.

Pisararata olisi nerokas idea, mikäli metroa ei olisi koskaan rakennettu, vaan Helsingin raideliikenne keskustan alapuolella, ja Itä-Helsinkiin olisi ratkaistu lähijunilla, jolloin olisi saatu hieman esimerkiksi Saksan S-bahn junia muistuttuva lähijunaverkko pk-seudulle.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Onhan Hakaniemessäkin nykyisen aseman länsipuolella tilat laajennukselle. Järkevämpää nuo on ollut tehdä puolivalmiiksi heti alun pitäen, kuin että alettaisiin joskus aloittamaan melkein alusta se laajennus.





> Alunperin kirjoittanut Bussiterminaali
> 
> Puoliksi tehdyt laiturialueet valmiina? Kaikkea sitä tulee vastaan...  
> 
> 
> Asiahan on jo pitkään elänyt huhuissa, mutta yleiseen tietoisuuteen se tuli viimeistään Hesarin hiljattaisesta artikkelista (ja tod.näk. siitä on kirjoiteltu myös muuallakin/aiemminkin) aiheeseen liittyen. Tuon artikkelin perusteella kyseessä on siis lähinnä valmiiksi louhittu tunneli johon tämä asema voidaan tehdä..


Helsingin metrostahan löytää näköjään kaikkea kivaa/salaperäistä/synkkää/mystistä... 
Leppäsuolla satamaradan kupeesta lähtevä pystykuilu kampin kääntöraiteille. Hakaniemen ja Kampin valmistumattomat laajennukset. Ja kolme kappaletta turvareittejä metrotunneleihin(luki jossain vkl:n hesarissa misssä oli juttua metron automatisoinnista). Niistä maininnut henkilö ketä haastateltiin ei kertonut sijaintia näille tunneleille. 

Kerran olen nähnyt tuossa Junatien bussipysäkin(Itäkeskuksen suuntaan) kohdalla olevan nosto-oven avoinna ja siitä lähti tunneli viettämään jyrkästi alas. Metrotunnelit taitavat siinä suoraan alapuolella mennä...

----------


## SD202

> Pisararata olisi nerokas idea, mikäli metroa ei olisi koskaan rakennettu, vaan Helsingin raideliikenne keskustan alapuolella, ja Itä-Helsinkiin olisi ratkaistu lähijunilla, jolloin olisi saatu hieman esimerkiksi Saksan S-bahn junia muistuttuva lähijunaverkko pk-seudulle.


S-Bahn -kalustoahan meillä onkin jo olemassa.  :Very Happy:  
(Verratkaa HKL:n M200 -metrojunia ja S-Bahn Berlin GmbH:lla käytössä olevaa BR481 -sarjaa...)

Nykyinen lähijunaliikenne on varsin toimivaa, mutta valitettavasti siitä ei saada ehkä parasta hyötyä irti niin kauan kun kaikki lähijunalinjat ovat Helsingin asemalle päättyviä linjoja. Keskustan läpi kulkevat junalinjat olisivat paljon joustavampia, kun keskustankin alueella olisi useampi (pienempikin) asema, jolloin Helsingin Päärautatieaseman kuormitusta voitaisiin vähentää. Päärautatieaseman kuormituksen vähentäminenkään ei olisi pakollista, mutta muiden kantakaupungissa sijaitsevien asemien avulla saataisiin lisää potentiaalisia lähijunan käyttäjiä kävelymatkan päähän juna-asemasta. Samoin Pisara -radan myötä Linnunlaulun kallioita ei tarvitsisi louhia enää ollenkaan lisäraiteiden rakentamisen takia. Jos lisäraiteita nyt enää rakennetaankaan - ja jos Linnunlaulussa on enää mitään louhittavaakaan...

----------


## Antero Alku

> 2. Kuitenkin Helsingin liikennesuunnittelu tahtoo pääkaupungista nimenomaan aidon metrocityn eikä ratikkaverkon kehittämistä, joten jonnekin metrorataa on pakko änkeä, oli tarvetta tai ei.


Helsigissä on sillä tavoin hassu tilanne, että liikennesuunnittelua harrastetaan kahdessa paikassa ja vähän eri hengessä. HKL:llä on oma suunnittelutoimisto, joka on entinen metrotoimisto. Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastolla on liikennesuunnitteluosasto, jossa autoliikenteen ohella suunnitellaan myös joukkoliikennettä. Kun on pakko, koska se vaikuttaa kaavoitukseen. Nämä kaksi liikennesuunnittelijaa eivät aina ole ihan samoilla linjoilla.

Laajasalon "metrosta" on suunnitelma, jota julkisuus tuntuu pitävän vakan alla. Se liittyy Kruunuvuorenrannan rakentamiseen. On näet suunniteltu ja laskettu, että Katajanokalta meren yli Kruunuvuorenrantaan rakennettava raideliikennesilta tulisi käytännössä ilmaiseksi aiheuttamansa kiinteistöjen arvonnousun vuoksi.

Asiaa käsiteltiin alueen kaavoitusperiaatteiden yhteydessä kesäkuun alussa Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, ja sillasta on olemassa erinomainen raportti, jonka voi pyytää Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastolta. Raportin nimi on Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikennejärjestelmien vertailu ja se on päivätty 10.5.2005.

Olen tehnyt aiheesta www-sivun osoitteessa http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/kruunu.html

Lyhyesti sillasta: Sillan ajatus on olla käytännössä toteuttamiskelpoinen tapa liittää Kruunuvuorenranta joukkoliikenteellä keskustaan, kuten yleiskaavassa on päätetty. Silta tehdään raitioliikenteelle, mutta se tekisi mahdolliseksi myös metron. Merenalainen metrotunneli on osoittautunut erittäin kalliiksi ja ehkä jopa mahdottomaksi merenpohjan maaperäolosuhteiden vuoksi. Tunnelia harkittaisiin vain siinä tapauksessa, että Santahaminaan tehtäisiin 50.000 - 100.000 asukkaan lähiö.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Pisarasta /U-metrosta on 1970-luvulta asti esitetty erilaisia ratkaisuja. Kaikkein riisutuin olisi kulkenut nykyistä yksiraiteista satamarataa pitkin , sukeltanut Eirassa tunneliin ja noussut maan pintaan Linnunlaulussa. Eksoottisinta oli se, että yksiraiteisella radalla olisi ollut vakio kiertosuunta!

Yhdessä ehdotuksesssa Pisara on ollut osa Tallinnaan johtavaa rautatietunnelia. 

Yksi uusimpia ehdotuksia oli vain Pasilaa ja päärautatieasemaa yhdistävä lenkki, eli pääaseman laiturit olisi ollut maan alla itä-länsisuunnassa. Tämän tarkoitus ei ollut luoda uusia junareittejä, vaan saada henkilöratapiha pois Töölönlahden puistoaluetta pilaamasta, ja esitettiin pari vuotta sitten vaihtoehtona kaikkea Töölönlahden rakentamista ja musiikkitalosuunnitelmia vastaan. 

Mutta jos maan alle mennään voidaan käytännössä toteuttaa millaisia vaihtoehtoja tahansa. Tämän viimeiksimainitun vaihtoehdon jatkokehitelmä olisi, jos päärautatieaseman laiturit rakennettaisiin maan alle Töölönlahden ja Kampin välille, ja rata sukeltaisi tunneliin Linnunlaulussa ja jatkuisi maanalaisena Ruoholahteen/Lauttasaareen, ja maanpäällisenä Länsiväylän maastokäytävässä  Kirkkonummelle, jossa se yhtyisi Rantarataan. Yhdistävä lyhyempi lenkki rakennettaisiiin Kehäykköstä pitkin Keilaniemen ja Leppävaaran välille. Tällöin suuri osa kaukojunista voisi ajaa Helsingin läpi, esim Tampereen tai Kouvolan suunnasta Turkuun, tai jos päätyvät Helsinkiin, palata joko lähtöpisteeseen tai mennä Ilmalan varikolle tuota kehäykkösen suuntaista yhdysrataa pitkin. Tällä "puolikuu"-radalla olisi paikallisjunaliikennettä aivan kuten muilla kaupunkiradoilla. Rata rakennettaisiin länsimetron sijaan ja rahoitettaisiin 50% valtion budjetista, aivan kuten Martinlaakson rata aikoinaan rakennettiin pohjoisen metron sijaan. 

Tietysti tämä on silkkaa utopiaa, mutta jos eri vaihtoehtoja haluaa tutkia Pisaralle, niin tässä on yksi.

----------


## JE

> Itse pyrin välttämään meille suomalaisille kovin tavanomaista joko - tai -ajattelua ja soveltamaan sen sijaan sekä - että -ajattelua. Viimeksi mainittu näkyy onneksi olevan Helsinginkin kanta. Laajoista metrovisioista huolimatta ratikkakin elää ja voi hyvin Varioiden ongelmien tosin piinatessa. Vajaa vuosi sitten saatiin käyttöön Arabianrannan laajennus ja uusia laajennuksia visioidaan kovastikin; pian tulee linja 9 ja ehkä myös Simonkadun - Kampin linjaus. Entisille satama-alueille visioidaan kovastikin juuri ratikkapohjaisia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja. Kaikkien edellä kerrottujen valoisien asioiden lisäksi on mahdollista, että JOKERI olisi vielä jonain kauniina päivänä oikea pikaratikka.


Niin. Oma kommenttini oli tietysti kieltämättä kärjistetyn on-off-ajattelun helmiä. Eikä kaupunki varta vasten pyri synnyttämään vastakkainasettelua. Mutta vaikka kokonaisvaltaisena ratkaisuna Helsingin liikenteen ongelmiin on ehditty esitellä niin keskustatunnelia kuin Töölön metroakin, raitioteiden kehittäminen ei tähän sarjaan ole kelvannut. Ratikkaverkkoakin tietysti laajennetaan, ja suunnitelmia aina on. Viime vuosina laajennukset ovat kuitenkin olleet vähäisiä linjojen justeerauksia, eikä vakavasti ole harkittu miten esim. investointi Töölön metrolinjaan olisi vältettävissä harkituin investoinnein raitioteihin. Pikaraitiotiet Haagaan ja Munkkivuoreen, paremmat liikennevaloetuisuudet ja mahdollisesti toinen reitti keskustaan Topeliuksenkatua pitkin olisivat olennaisia parannuksia, ja jopa mahdollisuuksien rajoissa.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tietysti tämä on silkkaa utopiaa, mutta jos eri vaihtoehtoja haluaa tutkia Pisaralle, niin tässä on yksi.


Mielenkiintoisia vaihtoehtoja olivatkin! Ne nopeuttaisivat liikennettä oikeasti. En nyt ihan utopiana näkisi, nimittäin myymällä ratojen päälle rakennusoikeutta, kustantaisi huomattavan osan hankkeista. Itsekin olen jo pidempään miettinyt, kuinka hehtaari kaupalla keskustan ydinalueita kannattaa pitää ratapihana. Erittäin harvoin kaikilla raiteilla on edes yhtä junaa. Toisaalta näkisin, että Suomen ykkösasemarakennus muodostaa "paraatioven" Helsinkiin ja olisi hyvä, että edes muutama raide tulisi maanpäällitse keskustaan: esim. pohjois-eteläsuuntaiset kaukojunat ja lentokentältä tuleva juna. Luotijunat voisivat sitten liikennöidä Turusta Helsingin aseman ali aina Moskovaan asti.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pikaraitiotiet Haagaan ja Munkkivuoreen, paremmat liikennevaloetuisuudet ja mahdollisesti toinen reitti keskustaan Topeliuksenkatua pitkin olisivat olennaisia parannuksia, ja jopa mahdollisuuksien rajoissa.


Tällaisia visioita tervehdin suurimmalla mahdollisella mielihyvällä.   :Very Happy:

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Moni Helsingin sisäinen liikenneongelma ja seudullinenkin, olsis ratkaistu ajat sitten jos E.Saarisen suunnittelemat esikaupunkiradat olisi rakennettu joko ajallaan jo 1930-luvulla tai myöhemmin edes sinnepäin....Itse en kannata Pisara-rataa mitenkään, se vaikuttaa niin kalliilta ja turhalta, varsinkin jos asemien määrä jätetään kahteen tahi kolmeen. Münchenissä S-bahn ja U-bahn toimivat vierekkäin mainiosti, mutta siellä ne on alunperinkin rakennettu toisiaan täydentämään.Tosin keskustan raitioliikenteen kustannuksella...Mutta meillä liikennemäärät eivät taida koskaan kohota sellaisiin lukemiin, että esim. keskustan ja Hakaniemen välillä tarvittaisiin sekä metroa että junaa. Järkevintä olisi mielestäni rakentaa pikaisesti Kamppi-Kauppakorkeakoulu-Töölöntori-Töölöntulli-Ruskeasuo-Pasila-Vallila-Sörnäinen-Kamppi metrolinja ja mahdollisesti tehdä haara Munkkivuoreen koska sinnekin ostoskeskukseen on rakennusvaiheessa tehty metroaseman lippuhallivaraus!Ruskeasuolle voisi rakentaa pääteaseman useimmille Vantaan ja Espoon suunnan busseille.Pikaraitiotien voisi mainiosti rakentaa Ruskeasuolta Konalan suuntaan ja Hämeenlinnantietä Kannelmäkeen. Espoon metro pitäisi mielestäni rakentaa mitä pikimmin, sillä nykyinen bussiralli on aivan naurettava.Ydinkeskustan bussilinjat voisi korvata raitiovaunuilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Säie näyttä jo kuolleelta, mutta kommentoin nyt kuitenkin.




> Nykyinen lähijunaliikenne on varsin toimivaa, mutta valitettavasti siitä ei saada ehkä parasta hyötyä irti niin kauan kun kaikki lähijunalinjat ovat Helsingin asemalle päättyviä linjoja. Keskustan läpi kulkevat junalinjat olisivat paljon joustavampia, kun keskustankin alueella olisi useampi (pienempikin) asema, jolloin Helsingin Päärautatieaseman kuormitusta voitaisiin vähentää. Päärautatieaseman kuormituksen vähentäminenkään ei olisi pakollista, mutta muiden kantakaupungissa sijaitsevien asemien avulla saataisiin lisää potentiaalisia lähijunan käyttäjiä kävelymatkan päähän juna-asemasta. Samoin Pisara -radan myötä Linnunlaulun kallioita ei tarvitsisi louhia enää ollenkaan lisäraiteiden rakentamisen takia. Jos lisäraiteita nyt enää rakennetaankaan - ja jos Linnunlaulussa on enää mitään louhittavaakaan...


Tässä tulikin tärkein, mutta korostaisin vielä yhtä tärkeää seikkaa. Pisara-radan toteuttamisen myötä se, nykyiset kaupunkiradat ja Marja-rata muodostaisivat muusta rataverkosta erillisen linjaston, jota voitaisiin ryhtyä liikennöimään aivan samoin kuin metroa. Linjoille voitaisiin hankkia metrokalusto ja siirtää liikennöinti vaikkapa HKL:n vastuulle. Tällöin saataisiin huomattavia kustannussäästöjä, riippumatta siitä, mikä tarkalleen ottaen on syynä VR:n lähiliikenteen metroa korkeampiin liikennöintikuluihin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pisara-radan toteuttamisen myötä se, nykyiset kaupunkiradat ja Marja-rata muodostaisivat muusta rataverkosta erillisen linjaston,...


Tavallaan. Palaanpa kaupunkiratoihin. Ensinnäkin Kirkkonummen ja Riihimäen kaikista hiljaisimman ajan liikenne (L- ja T-junat) ajavat tällä hetkellä kaupunkiratoja pitkin - k:radat eivät ole tässäkään mielessä kokonaan irti muusta valtakunnallisesta rataverkosta. Lisäksi kaupunkiradan varressa tuollaisten ratojen suomalaisen historian alusta asti asuneena olen todennut, että häiriötilanteissa normaalisti kaukoraiteita kulkevia junia ajetaan kaupunkiraiteiden kautta - Pendolinoa myöten.
En ota kantaa siihen, miten edellä olevat asiat vaikuttaisivat ehdotukseesi. Erilaisista intgroiduista malleistahan on jo ollut erilaisia esityksiä ja niihin on otettu kantaa monella tavalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ville O. Turunen
> 
> Pisara-radan toteuttamisen myötä se, nykyiset kaupunkiradat ja Marja-rata muodostaisivat muusta rataverkosta erillisen linjaston,...
> 
> 
> Tavallaan. Palaanpa kaupunkiratoihin. Ensinnäkin Kirkkonummen ja Riihimäen kaikista hiljaisimman ajan liikenne (L- ja T-junat) ajavat tällä hetkellä kaupunkiratoja pitkin - k:radat eivät ole tässäkään mielessä kokonaan irti muusta valtakunnallisesta rataverkosta.


Tällä periaatteella toimii esimerkiksi Berliinin S-Bahn. Se ajaa kilometrikaupalla samaa ratapenkkaa DB:n kauko- ja seutuliikenteen sekä kanssa, käyttää yhteisiä asemia. Kuitenkin S-Bahn on teknisesti erilainen samalla tavoin kuin HKL:n metro eroaa VR Oy:n junista.

Minusta tässä ajatuksessa on se järki, että 21 km:n HKL:n metroradan nysä voitaisiin liittää yhdeksi yhtenäiseksi järjestelmäksi YTV-alueen lähijunaliikenteen kanssa, jolla on käytössään 80 km rataverkko. Käytännön esteenä vielä on, että koko 80 km:n YTV-raiteisto ei vielä ole täysin erillistä, kun 4-raiteinen rata päättyy Leppävaaraan.

Maailmalla integraatio kulkee kuitenkin hieman eri tietä, eli katu- ja junarataliikenteen yhdistämisen tietä. Tätähän on tutkittu täällä jopa YTV:n toimesta todeten, että voitaisiin välttää liityntävaihtoja lähiöissä. Helsingin päässä Pisaralla tavoiteltu jakelu keskustan alueelle puolestaan olisi toteutettavissa ilman kallista ja hankalaa tunneliratkaisua.

Varsinainen ongelma integroinnissa on metron korkea laituri, joka on täällä ainutlaatuista. Sen vuoksi integrointiasiaa tulisikin pohtia silloin, kun metrolle tulee vastaan kaluston uusinta. Tällöin tämä yksi poikkeava systeemi voitaisiin luontevasti harmonisoida valtavirtaan. Siis muuttaa 21 km muun 80 km:n mukaiseksi.

Antero

----------


## antaeus

Nytpä en tiedä onko tästä jo keskusteltu xx-kertaa (varmastikin, mutta en löytänyt niitä lenkkejä samantien).

Luin Pisaran loppuraportista (http://www.rhk.fi/hankkeet/suunnitte...tarve-ja_tote/) ja YTVn lenkkiä PLJ luonnos 061101 (http://www.ytv.fi/NR/rdonlyres/1DD55...1_B2006_22.pdf) Helsingin tulevasta joukkoliikenne järjestelyistä. Nythän hyvinkin ymmärrän että kaikkea ei koskaan tulla toteuttamaan vaan se on vähän asioita joista monet uneksivat.
Siellä mainittiin em Pisaran Ooppera-asema; siihen oli kytketty metroasema Pasilaan mennessä jossa olisi hyvin näpsäkkä vaihtomahdollisuus.
Kuinka pitkälle Pisara on päässyt suunnitelmissa? Ainakaan minä en löytänyt mitään konkreetteja päivämääriä jolloin päätöksiä tehtäisiin jne.

Ja se mitä luin Pisarasta kuulostaa oikein hyvältä: että saa pois Hesan aseman loppupäättärinä paikallisjunille ja niistä linjoista voisi tosiaan tehdä pendelilinjoja joka on aina parempi vaihtoehto.

Jos nyt niin on että tämä tarina jo on käyty läpi aiemmin niin älkää suuttuko vaan pistäkää vaikka lenkki sinne, please!  :Smile: 

MODEDIT/kuukanko: yhdistetty aiempaan pisaraketjuun

----------


## Antero Alku

Pisaran suurin "vika" on, että se on Töölön metron kanssa kilpaileva hanke. Poliittishistoriallisista syistä metro on yli kaiken muun täällä Helsingissä, joten Pisara ei voi tulla kysymykseen. Ei edes sitten, jos Töölön metro olisi rakennettu. Koska kuka silloin enää välittäisi vaihtaa Pasilassa Töölön metroon, kun junalla pääsee samaan paikkaan vaihtamattakin.

Metromafian kannalta on tietenkin kiusallista, että käytössä olevilla laskutavoilla Pisara on kovin kannattava, koska se säästää 5-8 minuutin kävelymatkat "Töölönlahden ja Kaisaniemen asemilta", jonne lähiliikenteen junat päättävät matkansa. Töölön metro ei koskaan tarjoa tätä etua, koska vaihto Pasilassa junasta metroon kestäisi tämän saman ajan.

Pisara pyörii kyllä PLJ:ssä muiden miljardihankkeiden kanssa, mutta se ei tarkoita, että sitä oltaisiin joskus toteuttamassa. Todellisten päättäjien lista toteutettavista hankkeista ei ole julkinen, ja se elää omaa elämäänsä erossa julkisista virallisista hankelistoista. PLJ:hän ei velvoita mihinkään, eikä siihen liity minkäänlaisia rahoitussitoomuksia.

PLJ:n ja todellisuuden eroa havainnollistaa hyvin vaikkapa kysymys Helsingin vaatimuksesta liittää Etelä-Sipoo omaan alueeseensa. Sehän muuttaa liikennekuviotkin aivan toisiksi. Mutta eihän salassa valmisteltu hanke voi olla julkisessa PLJ:ssä mukana. Ja on sinisilmäistä kuvitella, että Sipoojupakka olisi ainoa julkisuudelta piilossa valmisteilla oleva hanke.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Pisaran suurin "vika" on, että se on Töölön metron kanssa kilpaileva hanke. Poliittishistoriallisista syistä metro on yli kaiken muun täällä Helsingissä, joten Pisara ei voi tulla kysymykseen. Ei edes sitten, jos Töölön metro olisi rakennettu. Koska kuka silloin enää välittäisi vaihtaa Pasilassa Töölön metroon, kun junalla pääsee samaan paikkaan vaihtamattakin.


Eikös jossain selvityksessä väitetty, että Pisara ja Töölön metro vain tukevat toisiaan, eivätkä kilpaile? HKL haluaa metron, mutta valtakunnan päättäjät (jotka päättävät rautatiehankkeista) päättänevät ennemmin Pisaran rakentamisesta kuin HKL-metron Töölön osuuden rakentamisesta. Kai Helsinki saa kaikin mokomin Töölööseen sen metronsa rakentaa, mutta valtion tukea ei kai heru ensin kuin Pisaraan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös jossain selvityksessä väitetty, että Pisara ja Töölön metro vain tukevat toisiaan, eivätkä kilpaile?


Lasken tämän poliittiseksi retoriikaksi. Sellaisella ei ole mitään tekemistä asiantuntemuksen kanssa. Eihän siihen paljon älliä tarvita, ettei Töölön ali kannata tehdä kahta 300 miljoonaa euroa maksavaa tunnelia, kun liikenne hoituisi yhtä hyvin katutasossakin. Tai paremmin: Enemmän pysäkkejä, vähemmän kävelyä, lyhyemmät matka-ajat.

Miten niin? Siten, että kävellen etenee minuutissa 60-70 metriä, joukkoliikenteessä yhden pysäkkivälin eli 300-400 metriä. Siitä voi ynnätä, minkälaisia matka-aikoja tulee, kun kävellään perille tunneliasemilta, joiden väli on 1,5-2,5 km.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Samaan aikaan Pisaralla voitaisiin tarjota Pasila-Töölö-Keskusta -yhteys ja lisäksi Hakaniemi-Pasila -yhteys, joka korvaa kätevästi HKL:n taas haudasta nostaman Sörnäinen-Pasila -metron.


Mitkä olisivat aikamenetykset, jos Itä-Helsingistä tulijat joutuisivat kiertämään junalle mennessään Hakaniemen kautta verrattuna suorempaan Sörnäisten reittiin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitkä olisivat aikamenetykset, jos Itä-Helsingistä tulijat joutuisivat kiertämään junalle mennessään Hakaniemen kautta verrattuna suorempaan Sörnäisten reittiin?


Luulen, että ratkaisevinta ovat asemajärjestelyt ja niistä aiheutuva kävelyaika. Metro (oranssi tai punavalkoinen  :Wink:  ) ajaa asemavälin 2 minuutissa, mutta esim. pääsy Kaivokadulle Rautatieaseman metroasemalta kestää 3 min.

Jos ajettaisiin Hakaniemen kautta, mutta päästäisiin jopa samalle laiturille junan kanssa, niin se on nopeampi kuin Sörkästä kaavailtuun Pasilan metroasemaan, josta olisi noin 6 min kävelymatka. Sillä junassa matkaamisen aikaero olisi enintään 2 min.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä, että Pisara-ratahanke ei etene ja löytyy investointisuunnitelmista todennäköisesti vasta jostain väliltä 30 vuotta - maailmanloppu?

Ilmeisesti tässä hankkeessa ainakin kustannusten kohdistaminen saattaa aiheuttaa tiettyä vääntöä. Nähdäkseni ainakin keravalaiset, espoolaiset(+kauniainen) ja vantaalaiset olisi helsinkiläisten ohella laitettava osallistumaan rahoitukseen. Koska kyseessä on mitä suurimmassa määrin myös kaukoliikenteeseen tulevaisuudessa vaikuttava hanke, on valtion maksumiehen rooli myös huomattavasti enemmän perusteltu kuin esim. Vuosaaren metrossa.

Toinen merkittävä seikka, joka todennäköisesti vaikuttaa osaltaan Pisaran matonallelakaisuun on Töölön metro. Jos yhteiskuntataloudellisesti järkevä Pisara toteutettaisiin ei Töölön hukkaputkelle juurikaan enää löytyisi päteviä perusteluja edes HKL:n sikariportaassa. 

Henkilökohtaisesti tekisin Pisaran linjaukseen sellaisen muutoksen, että keskustan asema toteutettaisiin samanlailla kuin Hakaniemessä eli metroaseman yhteyteen (mikäli teknisesti mahdollista). R-asema pysyköön raskaan raideliikenteen solmukohtana Helsingissä. 

Tuntuu vähän erikoiselta, jos sitä 200-300 miljoonaa euroa ei saada koottua näin hyvän hankkeen taakse, kun miettii minkälaisiin liikenneinfrahankkeisiin rahaa ollaan poltettu/polttamassa.

----------


## vristo

> Tavallaan. Palaanpa kaupunkiratoihin. Ensinnäkin Kirkkonummen ja Riihimäen kaikista hiljaisimman ajan liikenne (L- ja T-junat) ajavat tällä hetkellä kaupunkiratoja pitkin - k:radat eivät ole tässäkään mielessä kokonaan irti muusta valtakunnallisesta rataverkosta. Lisäksi kaupunkiradan varressa tuollaisten ratojen suomalaisen historian alusta asti asuneena olen todennut, että häiriötilanteissa normaalisti kaukoraiteita kulkevia junia ajetaan kaupunkiraiteiden kautta - Pendolinoa myöten.
> En ota kantaa siihen, miten edellä olevat asiat vaikuttaisivat ehdotukseesi. Erilaisista intgroiduista malleistahan on jo ollut erilaisia esityksiä ja niihin on otettu kantaa monella tavalla.


Palaan minäkin tähän vanhaan säikeeseen ja sen erittäin hyvään kannanottoon. 

Edellämainitut, nimimerkki "Rattivaunun" mainitsemat seikat saattavat olla yksi syy siihen, miksi esimerkiksi Helsinki ja sen liikennelaitos kannattaa nimenomaan metron laajentamista: halutaan jatkaa täysin itsenäista ja muista riippumatonta kaupunkirataverkkoa, jonka liikennointiin eivät vaikuta yleisrataverkon häiriöt. Pendolinoa ei tarvitsisi tuoda metroradalle. Ihan looginen ja perusteltu pointti todella.
München on muuten esimerkki kaupungista, jossa lähijuna (S-Bahn), metro (U-Bahn) ja ratikka toimivat hyvässä yhteistyössä. Ratikka toimii kantakaupungin jakelijana, metro hoitaa keskipitkät matkat ja paljolti maan alla. S-Bahn hoitaa sitten hieman pidemmät matkat (mm. lentokentälle) ja kulkee keskustan halki maan alla "metrona", mutta muuten kulkee pääasiassa maanpäällä ja paljolti samoilla radoilla muun junaliikenteen kanssa. Metro ja S-Bahn muodostavat siis toisiaan tukevan, mutta täysin erilliset rataverkot. Münchenin metro on sivukiskovirroitteinen, kun taas S-Bahn käyttää valtakunnallista ajojohtovirroitusta. Myos liikennöitsijä on eri: metrolla se on MVV eli Münchenin liikennelaitos ja S-Bahn on valtion rautatieyhtiön eli DB AG:n liikennöimä. Tällainen malli sopii mielestäni mainiosti myös Helsinkiin ja Münchenin malli muistuttaakin kieltämättä paljolti omaamme, mutta verkko on toki moninverroin laajempi.

Pisara-radan hyötyä YTV-lähijunaliikenteen tehostajana en kiistä, päinvastoin: pidän sitä jopa Kehärataa merkittävämpänä suunnitelmana (mutta toki nämä kaksi projektia yhdessä olisivat merkittävä panostus YTV-alueen joukkoliikenteeseen). Se tekisi Helsingin keskustalle saman kuin tuo S-Bahn-tunneli Müncheniin tai rakenteilla oleva Citybana-tunneli (vai onko vasta suunnitteluasteella?) Tukhomaan: avaisi tukokset ja saisi liikenteen virtaamaan sujuvammin.

----------


## vristo

Laitan tähän ketjuun mielenkiintoisen juuri lukemani jutun wikipediasta:




> Pääkaupunkiseudulla pikaraitiotietä on selvitetty Etelä-Espoossa, Jokeri-linjalla ja Vantaan poikittaislinjalla Myyrmäki - Helsinki-Vantaa - Tikkurila - Hakunila - Mellunmäki. Jokeri-linjan muuttaminen bussista pikaraitiotieksi on vahvimmin tuettu hanke. YTV on duoraitiovaunujen käyttömahdollisuuksia tutkiessaan hahmotellut seuraavia reittejä:
> 
> Tapiola (metroasema) - Leppävaara - Helsinki - Pisara 
> Soukka - Kivenlahti - Kauklahti - Helsinki - Pisara 
> Klaukkala - Vantaankoski - Helsinki - Pisara 
> Aviapolis - Tikkurila - Helsinki - Pisara 
> Hakunila - Tikkurila - Helsinki - Pisara 
> Malmin lentokenttä - Malmi - Helsinki - Pisara 
> Pisara tarkoittaa Helsingin keskustassa maan alla kulkevaa paikallisjunien rautatietä, jolla puretaan päärautatieaseman ruuhkaa.


Onko tälläisiä kaavailuja/hahmotelmia todella olemassa? Erittäin mielenkiintoista, jos on...

----------


## vristo

> Onko tälläisiä kaavailuja/hahmotelmia todella olemassa? Erittäin mielenkiintoista, jos on...


Vastaan itse itselleni. Nämä visiot loytyvät näkojään täältä: YTV 2050 Raideliikenteen pitkän tähtäyksen visiot Helsingin seudulla, joka näyttää jo hieman ajan mukana muovaantuneelta visioinnilta (2002). Mutta, että pikaraitiotiellä Pisara-radalle.

----------


## Murzu

> Tällä periaatteella toimii esimerkiksi Berliinin S-Bahn. Se ajaa kilometrikaupalla samaa ratapenkkaa DB:n kauko- ja seutuliikenteen sekä kanssa, käyttää yhteisiä asemia. Kuitenkin S-Bahn on teknisesti erilainen samalla tavoin kuin HKL:n metro eroaa VR Oy:n junista.



Syynä on muutakin kuin tekniset eroavaisuudet. Metron kuljettajilla ei ole JT pätevyyttä, joka vaaditaan RHK:n raiteilla. Myös opastinjärjestelmä on erilainen, ja kulunvalvontalaitteistokin vaaditaan, radioviestintälaitteet pitäisi olla samanlaiset. Sanotaanko että HK ja Atriakaan tuskin pystyisivät valmistamaan makkaraa samassa tehtaassa samalla tuotantolinjalla, ilman ongelmia. Jos metronkuljettajia metroineen alkaisi kulkea RHK:n radoilla junien seassa, niin metronkuljettajat pitäisi kouluttaa veturinkuljettajiksi, kallis koulutus ja kuka sen maksaisi?? Entä sitten kun puolet metronkuljettajista ei läpäisisi veturinkuljettajien tiukempia läpäisyvaatimuksia.

Väläytit myös katu- ja junarataliikenteen yhdistämisen tietä. Eli ratikat junakiskoille vai? Teknisesti varmasti onnistuisi laittaa kapeat kiskot junaradan väliin, ei siinä mitään. Mutta kun ratikoita ajaa kaikenmaailman opiskelijat kesätyökseen, puolisokeat ja kuurot täti-ihmiset, sekä "tenkaset" niin ehdoton EI pääsemiseksi junaradalle. Ratikkakuskilta vaaditaan liikennesääntöjen tunteminen ja nuolivalojen osaaminen (joka vaaditaan myös autoilijoilta). Entä kun pitäisi osata JT:n mukaiset opasteet ja merkit, myös käsi- ja vihellin opasteet. JT pitää hallita täydellisesti voidakseen liikuttaa kalustoa rataverkolla, ainoastaan veturinkuljettajakoulutuksen saanut on riittävän testattu ja pätevä hallitakseen nämä säännöt. Kenestä olisi kivaa jos "tenkanen" olisi ajanut vahingossa raitsikkansa opastimen ohi ja pian siihen törmäisi juna 120 km/h nopeudella...

----------


## vristo

> Väläytit myös katu- ja junarataliikenteen yhdistämisen tietä. Eli ratikat junakiskoille vai? Teknisesti varmasti onnistuisi laittaa kapeat kiskot junaradan väliin, ei siinä mitään. Mutta kun ratikoita ajaa kaikenmaailman opiskelijat kesätyökseen, puolisokeat ja kuurot täti-ihmiset, sekä "tenkaset" niin ehdoton EI pääsemiseksi junaradalle. Ratikkakuskilta vaaditaan liikennesääntöjen tunteminen ja nuolivalojen osaaminen (joka vaaditaan myös autoilijoilta). Entä kun pitäisi osata JT:n mukaiset opasteet ja merkit, myös käsi- ja vihellin opasteet. JT pitää hallita täydellisesti voidakseen liikuttaa kalustoa rataverkolla, ainoastaan veturinkuljettajakoulutuksen saanut on riittävän testattu ja pätevä hallitakseen nämä säännöt. Kenestä olisi kivaa jos "tenkanen" olisi ajanut vahingossa raitsikkansa opastimen ohi ja pian siihen törmäisi juna 120 km/h nopeudella...


 Kyllä kaikki ratikkakuskit ovat ammattihenkiloitä (niin kokopäivä- kuin osa-aikatoimisetkin); eivät sinne karsinnan kautta todellakaan kaikki pääse. "Tenkasia" ei kauaa katsota ja siksi heistä tulee "laulavia ex-ratikkakuskeja". Jos ratikat lähtisivät duovaunuina vaikkapa junaradoille, niin koulutusta ja vaatimuksia kuljettajien kohdalla, samoin kuin kaluston vaatimuksia, muutettaisiin toki samassa suhteessa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Kenestä olisi kivaa jos "tenkanen" olisi ajanut vahingossa raitsikkansa opastimen ohi ja pian siihen törmäisi juna 120 km/h nopeudella...


Eiköhän niiltä ratikoiltakin vaadita JKV siellä RHK:n rataverkolla...

----------


## kouvo

Pisarasta Hakaniemen aseman jälkeen raide metron kanssa samassa käytävässä itään. kolmas raide Itäkeskukseen asti (raide tosin ohittaa väliasemat). Itäkeskuksesta jatketaan metroraiteita pitkin Mellunmäkeen. Mellunmäestä edelleen uutta rataa pitkin Porvooseen. Näin ollen Pisaraa käyttäviksi linjoiksi muodostuvat: M-I, A-K ja U/E-P(Porvoo), joista U ohittaa tietyt väliasemat Itäkeskusen ja Porvoon välillä, E pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Mutta kun ratikoita ajaa kaikenmaailman opiskelijat kesätyökseen, puolisokeat ja kuurot täti-ihmiset, sekä "tenkaset" niin ehdoton EI pääsemiseksi junaradalle...


Onpa melkoinen vuodatus.

Mitenkähän Murzu selität, että Keski-Euroopassa ajetaan duoliikennettä joka päivä satojen kilometrien linjapituuksilla. Johtuuko se ehkä siitä, että siellä veturinkuljettajatkin ovat sitä, miksi määrittelet raitiovaununkuljettajat? Vai ovatko ihmiset suomessa jotenkin alemmalla kehitysasteella - paitsi veturinkuljettajat?




> Eiköhän niiltä ratikoiltakin vaadita JKV siellä RHK:n rataverkolla...


Kyllä. Ei se sen kummempaa ole. Ja kuljettajilta veturinkuljettajan koulutus. Eli duoliikenteen kuljettajilla on molemmat pätevyydet, eivätkä he ole yli-ihmisiä tai peräti kyborgeja.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Mitenkähän Murzu selität, että Keski-Euroopassa ajetaan duoliikennettä joka päivä satojen kilometrien linjapituuksilla. Johtuuko se ehkä siitä, että siellä veturinkuljettajatkin ovat sitä, miksi määrittelet raitiovaununkuljettajat? Vai ovatko ihmiset suomessa jotenkin alemmalla kehitysasteella - paitsi veturinkuljettajat?
> 
> Kyllä. Ei se sen kummempaa ole. Ja kuljettajilta veturinkuljettajan koulutus. Eli duoliikenteen kuljettajilla on molemmat pätevyydet, eivätkä he ole yli-ihmisiä tai peräti kyborgeja.


Ei ihme että siellä sattuu tämän tuosta junien yhteentörmäyksiä. Viimeksi jotain junaa siirrettiin raiteelta toiselle, ja sitten rysähti toinen juna sitä päin. Koskahan Suomessa on viimeksi tapahtunut tällaista. Ja se JKV ei valvo junien siirtoja yms vaihtotöitä.

Ei nyt ollut tarkoitus tehdä kenestäkään kyper-ihmistä, mutta tosiasia on vain se, että vr:n kuskeilta vaaditaan paljon enemmän jo terveystilan osalta. Lisäksi veturinkuljettajakoulutus kestää muistaakseni vuoden, joten melko kauan saisi duoratikkakuskit koulun penkillä istua. Ja kuinka moni heistä valmistuisi, no hyvällä huumorilla ehkä 1/3. 

Suomessa kun ei haluta tinkiä rautateiden turvallisuudesta, toisin kun siellä Keski-Euroopassa. Rautateillä liikkuu kuitenkin happoja, kaasuja ja myrkkyjä, ihmisten lisäksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei ihme että siellä sattuu tämän tuosta junien yhteentörmäyksiä. Viimeksi jotain junaa siirrettiin raiteelta toiselle, ja sitten rysähti toinen juna sitä päin. Koskahan Suomessa on viimeksi tapahtunut tällaista.


 
Jos tarkoitat sitä Ranskan TGV-turmaa, niin siinähän oli kyse jostain aivan muusta. Jos oikein muistan, niin juna oli rajanylityksen jälkeen ohjattu väärälle raiteelle, joten kuljettajalla ei tähän ollut osaa. Suomessahan on vakavia onnettomuuksia sattunut juuri junankuljettajien huolimattomuudesta.





> Lisäksi veturinkuljettajakoulutus kestää muistaakseni vuoden, joten melko kauan saisi duoratikkakuskit koulun penkillä istua. Ja kuinka moni heistä valmistuisi, no hyvällä huumorilla ehkä 1/3.


 
Ai, että raitiovaunukuskit siis olisivat jotenkin epäkelpoja muille radoille? No, eiköhän päteviä duoraitiovaunun kuljettajia kyetä kouluttamaan vaikka samassa veturinkuljattajakoulutuksessa. Ei tämän luulisi olevan millekään taholle ongelma, näinhän vain kaksi ammattikuntaa lähenisi toisiaan.





> Suomessa kun ei haluta tinkiä rautateiden turvallisuudesta, toisin kun siellä Keski-Euroopassa. Rautateillä liikkuu kuitenkin happoja, kaasuja ja myrkkyjä, ihmisten lisäksi.


 
Ei Helsingissä muutaman vuoden päästä enää vaarallisia aineita kuljeteta kuin Vuosaareen. Ja kuvittelisin, että pätevän duoratikkakoulutusten myötä turvallisuus pysyisi entisellään, kaupunkialueella ehkä jopa paranisi.

----------


## petteri

> Ei nyt ollut tarkoitus tehdä kenestäkään kyper-ihmistä, mutta tosiasia on vain se, että vr:n kuskeilta vaaditaan paljon enemmän jo terveystilan osalta. Lisäksi veturinkuljettajakoulutus kestää muistaakseni vuoden, joten melko kauan saisi duoratikkakuskit koulun penkillä istua. Ja kuinka moni heistä valmistuisi, no hyvällä huumorilla ehkä 1/3.



Junan tai metron ajaminen vaatii hyvin rajoitetusti osaamista vaikka bussiin, raitiovaunuun tai vaikka henkilöauton kuljettamiseen verrattuna. Junan kuljettajan pitää osata painaa kaasua ja jarrua, lukea opastimia ja aikataulua/kulkuohjetta, ei sen ihmeempää. Tärkein junan kuljettajan erityisvaatimus on, että luonteen pitää olla riittävän luja, ettei muutaman heittäytyjän yliajaminen aiheuta liikaa painajaisia.

Junaradoilla on hyvin vähän ulkopuolisia häiriötekijöitä eikä kelivaihteluitakaan paljon ole. Jos virheitä sattuu niiden seuraukset ovat yleensä lieviä kun nopea liikenne on kulunvalvonnan piirissä. 

Suurimmat riskithän raitiovaunuissa ja busseissa kohdistuvat kevyeen liikenteeseen, rautateillä kevyen liikenteen riski puuttuu suurelta osin ja kun se  toteutuu, mitään ei ole yleensä tehtävissä.

Junan kuljettajalle kyllä riittäisi muutaman kuukauden kurssi koulutukseksi kuten bussi- ja ratikkakuskeillakin on. Outoa, että VR kouluttaa kuljettajia pitkään, mutta ehkä se johtuu perinteistä. Veturikuskeista ei ole tullut vielä pulaa. Näkee sitten tuleeko ennenkuin "robotti" korvaa ihmisen junien ohjaamossa.

Junien kuljettaminen vaikuttaa tulevaisuudessa kohtuullisen helposti automatisoitavalta tehtävältä. Uskonkin, että junien kuljettaminen merkittävältä osin automatisoidaan seuraavan 50 vuoden aikana.

Muun liikenteen joukossa kulkevan ratikan tai bussin automatisointi on paljon vaativampi tehtävä. Siihen ei ehkä 50 vuotta ihan riitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei ihme että siellä sattuu tämän tuosta junien yhteentörmäyksiä.


Karlsruhen duoliikenne alkoi 1992. Yhtään onnettomuutta ei ole tapahtunut. Ja Karlsruhen liikennelaitoksen KVV:n lähtökohta on, ettei tapahdukaan.

Duokuskeilla on siellä kaksoiskoulutus. He ovat sekä raitiovaunun että veturin kuljettajia. Toisin sanoen, pelkillä veturinkuljettajilla ei ole asiaa ratikan puikkoihin.

Karlsruhessa muuten ratikat ajavat samaa rataa kuin ICE-junat.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Duokuskeilla on siellä kaksoiskoulutus. He ovat sekä raitiovaunun että veturin kuljettajia. Toisin sanoen, pelkillä veturinkuljettajilla ei ole asiaa ratikan puikkoihin.
> Karlsruhessa muuten ratikat ajavat samaa rataa kuin ICE-junat.


Kaksi Karlsruhen bistroratikkaa teki muuten nelipäiväisen harrastajamatkan kesäkuussa Itävaltaan. Stuttgart - München - Garmisch Partenkirchen - Innsbruck - Bludenz - Schruns olivat paikkakuntia 1900 km:n (me-pa) matkan varrella. Siis kaupungin kadulla kulkevat ratikat ja rautatiellä ja omin voimin. Miettikäämme sitä. Eikä ollut Karlsruhelaisten ratikoiden ensimmäinen matka "maailmalle".

----------


## sebastin

Pisara on kyllä kätevä rakentaa. Siihen voidaan tulevaisuudessa liittää uusia linjoja. Se tosin pitää ymmärtää, ettei Pisara tuo 7.4km tunneli Töölönlahden ympäri korvaa metrojärjestelmää tai tee sen laajentamisesta tarpeetonta.

Ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa kaupunkijunaratoja ja metroratoja voidaan ajaa samoilla junilla, mutta se on hyvin hyvin epävarmaa ollakseen edes toteutettavakelpoinen idea. Ensinnäkin johtuen jo siitä, että metrotunnelit täytyisi louhia uudestaan isommiksi. Myöskin metrojunat on liian leveitä RHK:n radoille.

On täysin tavallista, että isossa kaupungissa on kaksi raskasta raidejärjestelmää. Esimerkiksi Kööpenhamina tai New York. Tärkeää on, että vaihdot on aikaansaatu helpoiksi ja nopeiksi. Useat pystysuuntaiset ja poikittaiset yhteydet tarjoavat tämän. 

Tähän pääkaupunkiseudun tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennejärjestelmä tähtää. Seudulla on päästävä liikkumaan nopeasti muutamilla vaihdoilla. Tällä hetkellä ilman autoa liikkuminen seudulla useampaan kohteeseen päivässä, tarkoittaa joukkoliikenteessä koko päivän sahaamista junilla ja metropätkällä sekä istumista bussissa, ja päivä on jo ohi. Helsingin seudun nopea raideliikenne on perin riittämätön palvelemaan niitä miljoonaa ihmistä joita täällä asuu.

Ilmastonmuutos tuo lisäpainetta pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen nopeaan kehittämiseen. Esimerkiksi kehäalueiden lliikenteestä alle 20% on joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä.

Tässä on karkea esitys Pääkaupunkiseudun tulevasta raideliikennejärjestelmästä:

LINKKI KARTTAAN

Tällaisen järjestelmän piirissä olisi tällä hetkellä noin 1 200 000 ihmistä. Ja se mahdollistaa liikkumisen seudun toiselta puolelta toiselle puolelle puolessa tunnissa tai hieman reilu. Esimerkiksi Vuosaaresta Matinkylään noin 25-30min.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se tosin pitää ymmärtää, ettei Pisara tuo 7.4km tunneli Töölönlahden ympäri korvaa metrojärjestelmää tai tee sen laajentamisesta tarpeetonta.


Ei tietenkään korvaa. Valkoiset junathan on tarkoitettu vain Vantaalaisille ja Espoolaisille, sen sijaan he eivät saa käyttää oransseja junia, jotka on tarkoitettu vain helsinkiläisille. Asemille tulee kissankokoiset opasteet siitä, minkävärisiä junia kukakin saa käyttää ja myös kaupungin ensimmäiset metroportit, joilla on henkilötodistuksen kanssa todistettava asuinkuntansa, jotta saa luvan käyttää oikeaa junaa. Töölön metro ja Pisarahan eivät nimittäin ollenkaan kilpaile samoista matkustajista vaikka ovatkin täysin päällekkäisiä.




> Ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa kaupunkijunaratoja ja metroratoja voidaan ajaa samoilla junilla, mutta se on hyvin hyvin epävarmaa ollakseen edes toteutettavakelpoinen idea. Ensinnäkin johtuen jo siitä, että metrotunnelit täytyisi louhia uudestaan isommiksi. Myöskin metrojunat on liian leveitä RHK:n radoille.


Eikös kuitenkin lähijunat ole metroa leveämpiä eikä päinvastoin? Tuo integraatio on kiinni vain yhdestä asiasta eli tahdosta. Tietysti on niin, että nykyisillä yksikkökustannuksilla ei ole taloudellisesti järkevää muuttaa metrolinjaa lähinjunaksi, koska liikennöintikustannukset nousisivat huomattavasti. Mutta kun aikaa myöten liikennöintikustannukset saadaan lähijunaliikenteessä järkevälle tasolle, niin ei ole enää mitään perusteita säilyttää ja kehittää erillistä oranssia junaa, kun olemassa on myös valkoinen juna, jossa ei ole mitään sellaista, mitä oranssi ei voisi tarjota. Mietitäänpä vaikka Kivenlahden metroa. Kumpi tarjoaa paremman palvelun, E-juna Hki-Kauklahti ja Metro Kivenlahteen vai lähijuna reitillä Hki-Kauklahti-Kivenlahti-Kammpi-Hki eli valkoisilla junilla ajettava ympyrälinja, joka palvelisi myös Espoon sisäisiä yhteyksiä aika kätevästi?




> On täysin tavallista, että isossa kaupungissa on kaksi raskasta raidejärjestelmää. Esimerkiksi Kööpenhamina tai New York.


Niin. Helsinkihän on tosiaan ihan samassa kokoluokassa kuin New York  :Very Happy: 




> Tärkeää on, että vaihdot on aikaansaatu helpoiksi ja nopeiksi. Useat pystysuuntaiset ja poikittaiset yhteydet tarjoavat tämän. Tähän pääkaupunkiseudun tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennejärjestelmä tähtää. Seudulla on päästävä liikkumaan nopeasti muutamilla vaihdoilla.


Tärkeämpää on, että toteutetaan järjestelmä, jossa vaihtojen määrä on minimoitu. Korkeintaan yksi vaihto matkalla kuin matkalla, ja ei vaihtoja lainkaan "perusyhteyksillä"




> Tällaisen järjestelmän piirissä olisi tällä hetkellä noin 1 200 000 ihmistä.


Eikös pääkaupunkiseudun väkimäärä jää edelleen alle miljoonan? Ei se ainakaan noin suureksi nouse.

----------


## petteri

> On täysin tavallista, että isossa kaupungissa on kaksi raskasta raidejärjestelmää. Esimerkiksi Kööpenhamina tai New York. Tärkeää on, että vaihdot on aikaansaatu helpoiksi ja nopeiksi. Useat pystysuuntaiset ja poikittaiset yhteydet tarjoavat tämän.


Itse asiassa aika monessa isossa kaupungissa on suuri määrä erilaisia raskaita raideliikennejärjestelmiä.

Eri metrolinjat ovat yhteisestä markkinointinimestään huolimatta usein erilaisia.

----------


## sebastin

> Tärkeämpää on, että toteutetaan järjestelmä, jossa vaihtojen määrä on minimoitu. Korkeintaan yksi vaihto matkalla kuin matkalla, ja ei vaihtoja lainkaan "perusyhteyksillä"


Melko utopistista kuvitella matkustavansa seudulla ilman vaihtoa tai vain yhdellä. Joillain Helsinkiläisillä on kummallinen tarve päästä vaihdotta paikasta toiseen. Tällainen kumpuaa ajalta jolloin hevonen veti ratikkaa ja punavuoresta haluttiin töölöön vaihdotta tai käpylästä kruunuhakaan vaihdotta. Mutta tällaisen aika on ohitse. Raideseutulinjoja ei mitenkään voida asetella siten, että suurin osa seudun ihmisistä saisi vaihdottoman yhteyden. Vaihdottomuudesta ei kannata haikailla oletuksena, huh, kallistahan semmoinen systeemi olisi, mitä jos palkataan joukkoliikenteeseen kantajia? pääset sinäkin vaihdotta.

Metroa ja paikallisjunaa voidaan ihan hyvin kutsua samaksi liikennesysteemiksi vaikkei junat ja metrot samoilla radoilla ajakaan. Mikä ongelma on vaihdoissa kun ei tyyliin tarvitse muuta kuin vaihtaa laiturilla junaa?




> Eikös kuitenkin lähijunat ole metroa leveämpiä eikä päinvastoin? Tuo integraatio on kiinni vain yhdestä asiasta eli tahdosta


Siinä on kyllä paljon käytännön ongelmia. Mutta tietenkin se on ratkaistavissa.  Lähijuna on kapeampi kuin metro. Minä voin ainakin ihan hyvin vaihtaa junaa/metroa. Ei ole minkäänlaista tarvetta ajaa metroa ja junia samoilla raiteilla. Vaihda hyvä ihminen! liiku!




> Eikös pääkaupunkiseudun väkimäärä jää edelleen alle miljoonan? Ei se ainakaan noin suureksi nouse.


Miljoonan ja ympäryskunnista tulee 100 000 - 200 000 lisää. Kattava nopea raideliikenne ympäri seudun palvelee myös esimerkiksi Kirkkonummelta, Nurmijärveltä, Keravalta ja Järveenpäästä seudulle saapuvia ja helpoittaa sekä nopeuttaa heidän liikkumistaan.

Pääkaupunkiseudun nopeasta raidejärjestelmästä hyötyy ei vain ne jotka asuvat järjestelmän sisällä vaan myös ne jotka asuvat sen ulkopuolella.

Ne vaihdot. On tosiaan utopistista haikailla miljoonalle ihmiselle vaihdottomia yhteyksiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Mielestäni tällä foorumilla keskustelun taso on ollut pääsääntöisesti korkealla. Tilaa on jätetty aika lailla kaikille: niille, joiden mielestä "virallinen totuus" on oikein ja myös niille, joiden mielestä "virallisessa" suurin piirtein kaikki on pielessä. Ja kaikille siltä väliltä. Samoin jäsenten erilaiset enemmän tai vähemmän vakavissaan tehdyt raideverkostot ovat synnyttäneet hedelmällisiä keskusteluja, joissa mielipiteitä on vaihdeltu ja, niin  kuin keskusteluissa usein käy, monen silmät ovat avautuneet ja mielipiteet muuttuneet.

Nyt ollaan kuitenkin jostain syystä tultu tilanteeseen, jota ei voi kuvata muuksi kuin trollaukseksi.

Kokoan alle seban viime viestistä pari hauskinta lausahdusta. Kukin voi sitten tahollaan miettiä miten niihin suhtautuu. Toivottavasti Helsingissä ei ikinä ryhdytä suunnittelemaan joukkoliikennttä tuollaiselta pohjalta.

Itse jätän jatkossa kaikki hänen kirjoituksensa huomiotta, koska en pysty uskomaan, että ne olisi tehty tosissaan.




> Melko utopistista kuvitella matkustavansa seudulla ilman vaihtoa tai vain yhdellä. Joillain Helsinkiläisillä on kummallinen tarve päästä vaihdotta paikasta toiseen. Tällainen kumpuaa ajalta jolloin hevonen veti ratikkaa ja punavuoresta haluttiin töölöön vaihdotta tai käpylästä kruunuhakaan vaihdotta.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ei ole minkäänlaista tarvetta ajaa metroa ja junia samoilla raiteilla. Vaihda hyvä ihminen! liiku!

----------


## Antero Alku

> LINKKI KARTTAAN
> 
> Tällaisen järjestelmän piirissä olisi tällä hetkellä noin 1 200 000 ihmistä.


Anteeksi vain, mutta tuon raiteiston ulottuvilla ei asu 1,2 miljoonaa ihmistä. Ensinnä siksi, että YTV-kuntien väestömäärä ei ole niin suuri ja toiseksi sen vuoksi, että kuvittelet tuohon sitten asemat miten vain, 5 tai edes 10 min kävelyetäisyydellä ei asu likikään koko YTV-kuntien väestö.

En tiedä, minkälaiset paikkatietoaineistot sinulla on käytettävissäsi, mutta kuntien väestöstä on julkisesti saatavilla tietoa jaoteltuna alueittain. YKR-aineistoon tuskin pääset käsiksi, eikä mikään kaupunki laske sinulle asemien ympäristön väestömääriä ilmaiseksi, jotta saisit eksaktit tiedot kävelyetäisyyden asukas- ja työpaikkamääristä. Mutta jos vaikka selvität aluejaon tietojen perusteella suunnilleen väestön, niin ymmärrät itsekin, minkälaista verkkoa olet suunnittelemassa.




> Ja se mahdollistaa liikkumisen seudun toiselta puolelta toiselle puolelle puolessa tunnissa tai hieman reilu. Esimerkiksi Vuosaaresta Matinkylään noin 25-30min.


Matka-aika metrojunassa Vuosaaren metroasemalta Matinkylän metroasemalle ei ole sama asia kuin matka Vuosaaresta Matinkylään - eikä sekään hoidu likikään lupaamassasi ajassa. Jotain realismia saat kokeilemalla Reittioppaalla matkaa Vuosaaren asuinalueen keskeltä Matinkylän asuinalueen keskelle. Ja sitten lisäät siihen 2 minuuttia Otaniemen kierrosta. Vaihtojen määrähän on sama jo nyt.

Itse kokeilin sattumanvaraisen osoiteparin Lokkisaarenpolku 13 - Sepetlahdentie 2 maanantaina 11.9. klo 7:30 lähtöaika. Matka-ajat ovat kolmelle ensimmäiselle yhteydelle 69, 69 ja 65 minuuttia. Se 2 minuutin Otaniemen kierto on tässä yhdentekevä. Eka ja kolmas yhteys ovat 78-metro-132, joten jo tässä tulee näkyviin liityntäliikenteen surkea järjestely, kun aikataulut eivät synkkaa. Matka-aika heittää 4 minuuttia.

Vuosaaren metroasemalta Piispansillan bussipysäkille Reittiopas antaa 43 minuuttia väittäen Kampin vaihdon hoituvan 2 minuutissa - mikä muuten ei ole mahdollista kuin juosten.

Reitin voi muuten pyöräillä 97 minuutissa  :Smile: .

On mukavaa, että riittää harrastusta suunnitella joukkoliikennettä. Mutta oman harrastuksen antaman ilonkin kannalta olisi syytä hieman perehtyä todellisuuteen. Ymmärrän kyllä, että se voi tuntua tylsältä, kun julkisuudessa levitetään virallisina suunnitelmia vastaavanlaisia utopioita. Mutta visiointihan on auktoriteeteille sallittua. Kun seudullinen raideliikenne sinua kiinnostaa, niin perehdypä yhteen viralliseen visioon, eli YTV:n teettämään ja Pentti Murolen tekemään Raideliikenteen visiot 2050 -selvitykseen. Tässä linkki Kaupunkiliikenne.net-sivustolleni josta löydät linkit edelleen itse selvitykseen.

Oletan, että olet nyt jo perehtynyt TramWest-sivustoon ja Kaupunkiliikenne.net-sivustoon muuten ja harkinnut tutustumista Mennäänkö metrolla -kirjaani.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Melko utopistista kuvitella matkustavansa seudulla ilman vaihtoa tai vain yhdellä. Joillain Helsinkiläisillä on kummallinen tarve päästä vaihdotta paikasta toiseen.


Sata vuotta sitten monet ihmiset kävelivät töihin, kun ei ollut muutakaan keinoa. Nykyään ajetaan autolla, koska se mahdollisuus on. Ja jos se käy liian hankalaksi, vaihdetaan työpaikkaa tai työpaikat muuttavat jonnekin kehätien varteen, jossa on tilaa pysäköintiin ja iso tie vieressä. Näin oli tekemässä Ässäkeskus. Se jäi kuitenkin Vallilaan, kun kaavoitus ei edennyt Vantaalla ja Helsinki lupasi rakentaa parkkiluolan.

En tiedä kenen etua Sebastian haluat ajaa, mutta jos ideoit joukkoliikennettä, joka perustuu rajoittamattomaan määrään vaihtoja, olet kyllä autoilun asialla. Keski-Euroopassa joukkoliikenne taistelee autoilua vastaan poliittisesti aivan toisista lähtökohdista kuin täällä, kun autoteollisuus on tärkeä elinkeino ja ihmiset ovat varakkaampia ostamaa autoja. Niinpä siellä vaihtojen vähentäminen on yksi keskeisistä keinoista houkuteltaessa ihmisiä 100 %:sti vaihdottomasta autoilusta joukkoliikenteeseen.

Lisäksi olet väärässä väittäessäsi, ettei ole mahdollista suunnitella joukkoliikennettä vaihdottomuuden pohjalta. Isoimmassakaan liityntäsuunnitelmassa ei voi välttää sitä, että joku onnistuu matkustamaan vaihdotta. Vastaavasti kaikkia vaihtoja ei voi eliminoida, mutta suurimman osan matkoista voi järjestää vaihdottomisksi sopivalla linjastosuunnitelmalla. Vaihtojen minimoinnin periaatteella tehty linjasto löytyy Prahasta, ja sen periaate tässä olevasta kuvasta.

On myös hyvä ymmärtää, että joukkoliikenne ja ihmisten liikuntaharrastusten edistäminen ovat eri asiat. Ne, jotka haluavat yhdistää liikunnan ja hyödyn polkevat tai kävelevät töihinsä riippumatta siitä, onko joukkoliikenteen käyttö hankalaa vai ei. Mutta mitä mukavampi joukkoliikennettä on käyttää - esimerkiksi vaihtoja on vähiten - sitä paremmin ihmiset saadaan myös liikkumaan. Hehän kävelevät sentään pysäkille ja pysäkiltä, ja ostavat vähemmän autoja, jotka odottavat oven edessä.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Rakennetaan nyt ensin ne linjat, ja mietitään sitten voisiko niitä yhdistää kaluston osalta. Ja onhan esimerkiksi nykyisen metrokaluston osalta varauduttu siihen että niihin voidaan lisätä generaattorit ylävirtaa varten. Juna- ja metroliikenteen yhdistäminen samoille radoille ei vaan ole näin helppoa. Ei ole mitään kattavaa selvitystä muutosten tarpeista ja kustannuksista. Melko mahdottoman ajatuksesta tekee jo se, että nykyinen metrotunneli on aivan liian ahdas paikallisjunille. 

Mistään kaupungista ette tule löytämään raidejoukkoliikennejärjestelmää millä pääsisi regionin toiselta puolelta toiselle vaihdotta. Se riippuu tietenkin reitistä, mutta kaikille joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille vaihdottomia yhteyksiä on täysin mahdoton tarjota. Siksi Helsingissäkin metro ja juna rakennetaan omiin tunneleihin. Toistan vielä että on täysin utopistista haaveilla HKL:n ja RHK:n radoilla liikennöitävän siten, että jokaiselta linjalta palvellaan jokaista linjaa. Tässä tulee vastaan jo sekin, ettei junaa tai metroa voi viedä Jokeri I ja II ratikan radoilla. Jokeri I radalle tuskin viedään edes kantakaupungin ratikoita. Suomen oloihin nopea ja varma pikaratikka vaatii leveämmän raideleveyden kuin keskustan raitiolinjat.

Joukkoliikenteen solmukohtia joita 2040-2050 visiossa on useita ympäri seutua, on vaihto raidesysteemin välillä helppoa ja nopeaa. On täysin kohtuuttoman vaativaa joukkoliikenteen suhteen, jos ei voi kävellä laiturilta toiselle usein vielä samalla hetkellä saapuvan linjan junaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rakennetaan nyt ensin ne linjat, ja mietitään sitten voisiko niitä yhdistää kaluston osalta.


Ei vaan juuri päinvastoin. Ensin pitää tietää, mitä tehdään, ennen kuin päätetään miljardien investoimisesta. Metron tai paikallisjunan tunneliradan tekeminen on pahimmillaan 10 kertaa niin kallista kuin pikaratikka.




> Ja onhan esimerkiksi nykyisen metrokaluston osalta varauduttu siihen että niihin voidaan lisätä generaattorit ylävirtaa varten.


Se on virroitin, ei generaattori.




> Ei ole mitään kattavaa selvitystä muutosten tarpeista ja kustannuksista. Melko mahdottoman ajatuksesta tekee jo se, että nykyinen metrotunneli on aivan liian ahdas paikallisjunille.


Onkohan?

No, voin valistaa: Suurin ero ja vaikein ratkaistava on laiturikorkeus. Muu on pikkujuttuja.




> Mistään kaupungista ette tule löytämään raidejoukkoliikennejärjestelmää millä pääsisi regionin toiselta puolelta toiselle vaihdotta.


Tutkailehan hieman Karlsruhen liikennelaitoksen KVV:n reittikarttaa. Erityisesti S-tunnuksella olevia ratikkalinjoja. Luit oikein, ne ovat raitiovaunuja, tosin duo-sellaisia. Eli niillä ajetaan myös rautatieradalla. Karlsruhesta on tietoa suomeksi tekemälläni sivulla Kaupukiliikenne.netissä




> Suomen oloihin nopea ja varma pikaratikka vaatii leveämmän raideleveyden kuin keskustan raitiolinjat.


Kerrohan nyt tähän jokin peruste. Tai ennemminkin voit vaikka selata tätä keskustelupalstaa, kun aiheesta on keskusteltu täällä aikaisemminkin.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Laiturikorkeuden lisäksi on monia ongelmia. Vaikka metrojunat voivat käyttää ylävirtaa lisälaitteilla ovat ne liian leveitä RHK:n radoille. Metrotunneli taasen on liian pieni paikallisjunille. Tässä vain integroimisen ongelmien ydintä. Integroiminen tarkoittaa perusteellista remonttia ja pahimmassa tapauksessa raidejoukkoliikenteen pitkäaikaista keskeyttämistä. 

Miksi Helsingissä olisi pakko liikennöidä samoilla kulkuneuvoilla kaikilla radoilla? huh...

Ei ole mitään erityisiä perusteita integroida, vielä kun lukuiset ongelmat seuraavat. Pääkaupunkiseudulla voidaan ilman ongelmia käyttää sekä metrostandardia että paikallisjunastandardia. Tärkeää on, että vaihdot on suunniteltu hyvin ja helposti saavutettaviksi. Minulle ei tule mieleen yhtäkään isoa kaupunkia jossa metroradat ja paikallisjunaradat olisi integroitu.

Parempi lopettaa integroimisesta puhuminen. Se on melko pitkälle turhaa haihattelua ja hienostelua. Mutta tästä on kuitenkin juuri avattu uusi aihe kehittämishankkeisiin jossa toivottavasti, integraation puoltajat kertovat miten integroiminen käytännössä tapahtuisi ja mitkä olisi sen kustannukset. Laiturikorkeus on vain yksi monista isoista ongelmista ja perusteellisen remontin tarvekohteista.

Koittaisitte pysyä aiheessa. Kun kirjoitin Vuosaari - Matinkylä -välin matkustamisesta 25 minuutissa tarkoitin kuten kirjoitin, eli mahdollisen 2040-2050 raidevision toteutuessa. Ei nykytilanteessa. Tai tosin tuon välin pääsee jo reilun 5 vuoden päästä metrolla. Suoraan Vuosaaresta Matinkylään.

----------


## jhaarni

> Parempi lopettaa integroimisesta puhuminen. Se on melko pitkälle turhaa haihattelua ja hienostelua. Mutta tästä on kuitenkin juuri avattu uusi aihe kehittämishankkeisiin jossa toivottavasti, integraation puoltajat kertovat miten integroiminen käytännössä tapahtuisi ja mitkä olisi sen kustannukset. Laiturikorkeus on vain yksi monista isoista ongelmista ja perusteellisen remontin tarvekohteista.


Mielestäni integrointi on oikein hyvä mahdollisuus ratkaista joukkoliikenteen ongelmia joissakin tapauksissa. Yleensä integrointia taidetaan tehdä ratikan ja raskaamman liikenteen välillä - tuollaisista metro-lähijunayhdistelmistä en tiedä, mutta en ihmettelisi vaikka niitäkin löytyisi. 

Pääkaupunkiseudulla integraation suhteen on tosiaan haasteita, enkä pidä minkään järjestelmien integraatiota täällä kovin todennäköisenä. Mutta Karlsruhen tyyppinen junaratikka olisi kyllä sangen maukas juttu. Kannattaisin sellaista ehdottomasti pääkaupunkiseudulle, ellei olisi niin monta ongelmaa (raideleveydet ja laiturikorkeudet kai päällimmäisinä).

Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että kannattaa lopettaa raskasraideratkaisuista puhuminen. Ne kun ovat melko pitkälle turhaa ja kallista haihattelua ja hienostelua  :Wink: 

- Janne

----------


## sebastin

Raskasraidejärjestelmät ovat olleet oikea valinta pääkaupunkiseudun isoa väestöpohjaa ajatellen sekä seudullista jakautumista. Raideliikenne, varsinkin tulevien laajennusten kanssa on erittäin kilpailukykyinen yksityisautoilulle.

Raitiovaunut voisivat hyvinkin käyttää juna- ja metroratoja jos se olisi mahdollista ja ennenkaikkea tarpeellista. Onhan meillä suomessa junia joita niillä liikennöidä. Ja missä se ratikka kävisi? Tikkurilassa ja alppilan kohdalla takaisin kolmosen reitille? Mielestäni Pisara levittää lähijunaliikenteen matkustajia ympäri niemeä hakaniemessä, töölössä ja keskustassa erinomaisesti ja riittävästi, tarjoten myös erinomaiset ja nopeat vaihtoyhteydet metrolinjoihin ja ratikkalinjoihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei ole mitään erityisiä perusteita integroida, vielä kun lukuiset ongelmat seuraavat. Pääkaupunkiseudulla voidaan ilman ongelmia käyttää sekä metrostandardia että paikallisjunastandardia.


Mutta kun TramWestissä tarjotaan nykyisen raitioliikenteen kanssa yhteensopivaa verkkoa Espooseen, sinäkin nimität sitä uudeksi yhteensopimattomaksi ja turhaksi. Onko siis niin, että yhteensopivuudella ja järjestelmien määrällä ei ole mitään väliä niin kauan kun puhutaan kalliista rakskasraideliikenteestä. Mutta jos puhutaan edullisesta raitioliikenteen laajentamisesta, jokainen uusi rata tai vaunutyyppi on uusi ja tarpeeton järjestelmä?




> Koittaisitte pysyä aiheessa. Kun kirjoitin Vuosaari - Matinkylä -välin matkustamisesta 25 minuutissa tarkoitin kuten kirjoitin, eli mahdollisen 2040-2050 raidevision toteutuessa. Ei nykytilanteessa. Tai tosin tuon välin pääsee jo reilun 5 vuoden päästä metrolla. Suoraan Vuosaaresta Matinkylään.


Metro kulkee samaa nopeutta vuonna 2050 kuin nyt. Vuosaaren asema - Kampin asema on nyt 21 min ja RaideYVAssa sanotaan Kamppi-Matinkylä ajoajaksi 16 min (ilman Koivusaaren pysähdystä, joka lisää minuutin). Yhteensä tämä on 37 min. Voisitko selvittää, miten vuonna 2050 metro ajaa tämän välin 25 minuutissa.

Yritin myös selvittää, että asemien välisellä ajoajalla ei ole käytännön merkitystä liityntäliikenteessä. Ihmiset eivät asu asemilla eivätkä ole myöskään toissä niillä. Asemien välinen aika on vain osa koko matkasta, joten sitä on turha verrata mihinkään.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Tramwest ei saanut minkäänlaista poliittista kannatusta ja nyttemmin koko esityksen tuomisen esille voi lopettaa sillä metropäätös on tehty ja rakentaminen aloitetaan vuonna 2009.

Yksi tärkeä syy rakentaa metrolinja on valtiolta tuleva rahoitus, joita ei raitioliikenteeseen myönnetä. Toinen syy on yhteiskuntataloudellinen hintalappu, metro maksaa itsensä takaisin, aivan kuten pisara-ratakin. Puhumattakaan metrotöiden laajuudesta ja kestosta, millä on huomattava työllistävä vaikutus. 

Keskitytään tässä ketjussa pisara-rataan ja metroon muissa keskusteluissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tramwest ei saanut minkäänlaista poliittista kannatusta ja nyttemmin koko esityksen tuomisen esille voi lopettaa sillä metropäätös on tehty ja rakentaminen aloitetaan vuonna 2009.


Metron rakentamista Espooseen ei ole vielä päätetty, kun ei edes tiedetä, mitä se maksaa. Halu rakentaa on monilla kyllä suuri. Päätös metron rakentamisesta tehdään silloin, kun päätetään tilata rakennusurakat. Niitä ei tilata, jos ei ole rahaa maksaa.




> Yksi tärkeä syy rakentaa metrolinja on valtiolta tuleva rahoitus, joita ei raitioliikenteeseen myönnetä.


Ei valtio ole ilmoittanut, ettei se rahoita jotain, minkä nimi on raitiotie. Ministerit ovat ilmaisseet positiivisen suhtautumisensa valtion osallistumiseen Etelä-Espoon raideliikenteen rahoittamiseen. Mutta mitään päätöstä siitäkään ei ole, eikä voi ollakaan, kun ei edes tiedetä, minkä hintaisesta hankkeesta on kyse.




> Toinen syy on yhteiskuntataloudellinen hintalappu, metro maksaa itsensä takaisin, aivan kuten pisara-ratakin.


RaideYVA:ssa suunnitellut raskasmetroratkaisut ovat yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattamattomia, kun lukema lasketaan samalla tavalla LVM:n ohejiden mukaan kuin muissakin liikennehankkeissa. Nyt kun on jo ilmoitettu hinnan nousseen ainakin 80 Me (n. 18 %), Matinkylään ulottuva metro on enemmän kannattamaton kuin RaideYVA:n yhteydessä laskettiin. Matinkylän metron kannattavuudesta voit lukea tältä sivulta.

TramWestin yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus on aivan toista luokkaa. Sen hinta on ratkaisevasti pienempi kuin metrolla ja hyödyt ratkaisevasti suuremmat. Siten TramWestin yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus on aina metroa parempi.




> Puhumattakaan metrotöiden laajuudesta ja kestosta, millä on huomattava työllistävä vaikutus.


Onko sinulla jotain esittää tämän väitteesi tueksi? Työllistävyys on hankkeen toteuttamiseksi tarvittava miestyövuosien määrä, ei hankkeen hinta. Tiesitkö esimerkiksi, että pääomavaltainen ja lähinnä koneellisesti tehtävä tunnelinlouhinta työllisti Vuosaaren satamradallakin pääasiassa puolalaisia kaivosmiehiä?




> Keskitytään tässä ketjussa pisara-rataan ja metroon muissa keskusteluissa.


Etköhn itse ole johdatellut keskustelua viime aikoina.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Laiturikorkeuden lisäksi on monia ongelmia. Vaikka metrojunat voivat käyttää ylävirtaa lisälaitteilla ovat ne liian leveitä RHK:n radoille. Metrotunneli taasen on liian pieni paikallisjunille.


Anteeksi tyhmyyteni, mutta millä tavalla metrotunneli on junalle liian pieni jos juna on metroa kapeampi? Ja onko metro todella leveämpi? En itse löytänyt (luotettavaa) tietoa leveyksistä mistään.




> Minulle ei tule mieleen yhtäkään isoa kaupunkia jossa metroradat ja paikallisjunaradat olisi integroitu.


Minulle tulee, suosikkini Lontoo. Siellä ajetaan osittain samoilla raiteilla niin metroilla kuin paikallisjunillakin. Ja myös keskenään erilaisilla syvä- ja pintametroilla. Lontoossa muuten on mahdollista päästä myös vaihdotta aivan seudun laidalta toiselle, niin junalla kuin metrollakin (tai siis näin karttojen ja muiden tietojen mukaan, itse en ole ikinä Lontoossa käynyt).




> Koittaisitte pysyä aiheessa. Kun kirjoitin Vuosaari - Matinkylä -välin matkustamisesta 25 minuutissa tarkoitin kuten kirjoitin, eli mahdollisen 2040-2050 raidevision toteutuessa. Ei nykytilanteessa. Tai tosin tuon välin pääsee jo reilun 5 vuoden päästä metrolla. Suoraan Vuosaaresta Matinkylään.


Hurja on nopeus metrolla silloin, kun nykyään Vuosaaresta keskustaan tuppaa menemään jo parikymmentä minuuttia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Nyt ollaan kuitenkin jostain syystä tultu tilanteeseen, jota ei voi kuvata muuksi kuin trollaukseksi.
> 
> ...
> 
> Itse jätän jatkossa kaikki hänen kirjoituksensa huomiotta, koska en pysty uskomaan, että ne olisi tehty tosissaan.


Minulle tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen, että sebastin saattaa kirjoittaa tosissaan mutta olla iältään muita keskustelijoita nuorempi. Muutamat oikeinkirjoitusvirheet viittaisivat myös tähän suuntaan. Mikäli nimimerkki sebastin on ilmoittanut foorumin käyttäjätietoihin oikean nimensä, on hän syntynyt vuonna 1947, 1956, 1987 tai 2002. Mikään näistä ei toisaalta sovi kirjoitusten antamaan mielikuvaan kirjoittajan iästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minulle tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen, että sebastin saattaa kirjoittaa tosissaan mutta olla iältään muita keskustelijoita nuorempi. Muutamat oikeinkirjoitusvirheet viittaisivat myös tähän suuntaan. Mikäli nimimerkki sebastin on ilmoittanut foorumin käyttäjätietoihin oikean nimensä, on hän syntynyt vuonna 1947, 1956, 1987 tai 2002. Mikään näistä ei toisaalta sovi kirjoitusten antamaan mielikuvaan kirjoittajan iästä.


Kannattaa olla tarkkana sanoissaan...

Tänne voi kirjoittaa myös ulkosuomalaisia tai ulkomailla syntyneitä suomalaisten jälkeläisiä. Olen eri tehtävissäni lukenut mm. heidän kirjoittamiaan kirjoituksia jopa vuosikausia... 

Ylimalkaan, vihjailujen tie on vaarallinen. Että jospa keskityttäisiin itse asiaan, jos vain argumentoitavaa on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteeksi tyhmyyteni, mutta millä tavalla metrotunneli on junalle liian pieni jos juna on metroa kapeampi? Ja onko metro todella leveämpi? En itse löytänyt (luotettavaa) tietoa leveyksistä mistään.


Metrovaunun korin leveys ulkopuolelta on 3,2 m. sekä 100- että 200-sarjoissa. Sm4-junien korin leveys on 3,24 (ilmoitettu) ja Junakalusto Oy:n tilaamilla Sm5- eli Stadlerin Flirt-junilla korin leveydeksi on ilmoitettu 3,2 m. Tämä on leveämpi kuin muualle toimitetut Flirtit, koska Keski-Euroopassa kaluston sallittu ulottuma ja siten myös leveys on pienempi kuin RHK:n rataverkolla.

VR Oy:n vanhat sähkömoottorijunat ovat kapeampia. Sm1 3,07 ja Sm2 3,03. Molemmissa onkin ovien kohdalla astinritilä täyttämässä laiturin reunan ja vaunun korin välistä rakoa.

RHK:n radalla laiturin korkeus on 550 mm kiskon yläpinnasta ja HKL:n metroradalla 1050. Laitureiden etäisyydet raiteen keskiviivasta ovat RHK:lla 1,8 m ja HKL:llä 1,665 m.

Metrotunnelin ja rataa ylittävien siltojen mitoitusohje on 4,2 metriä vapaata tilaa kiskon yläpinnasta. RHK:n radalla vastaava tila kaluston kannalta on 5,6 metriä, ja siitä ylöspäin on sitten virroittimen ja ajojohdon tila sekä tilaa ajojohdon ripustukselle.

Todellisuudessa metrotunnelit louhitaan ja on louhittu Helsingissäkin korkeammiksi kuin 4,2 metriä. Tunnelit louhitaan laajoiksi mm. hätäpoistumisteiden sekä ilmanpaineen hallinnan vuoksi. Mutta korkeus on tämä rajoittava tekijä ajaa junakalustolla tämän hetkisellä metroradalla. Sitähän tämä ei mitenkään estä, että louhitaan korkea tunneli ja varustetaan se ilmajohdolla. 

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kannattaa olla tarkkana sanoissaan...
> 
> Tänne voi kirjoittaa myös ulkosuomalaisia tai ulkomailla syntyneitä suomalaisten jälkeläisiä. Olen eri tehtävissäni lukenut mm. heidän kirjoittamiaan kirjoituksia jopa vuosikausia... 
> 
> Ylimalkaan, vihjailujen tie on vaarallinen. Että jospa keskityttäisiin itse asiaan, jos vain argumentoitavaa on.


Tarkoitukseni ei ollut aiheuttaa kenellekään mielipahaa. Olen lueskellut myös aivan ulkomaalaisten kirjoittamaa suomea - jos en tällä foorumilla, niin sitten jollakin muulla. Nimimerkki sebastinin teksti ei minusta vaikuta ulkosuomalaisen tekstiltä - ulkosuomalaisuus kun ei selittäisi argumenttien ohittamista kuten nuoruus.

Vihjailuni nimen oikeellisuudesta lähti liikkeelle turhautumisesta häiriköihin eräällä muulla foorumilla, missä oikeita nimiä ei vaadita. Tällä foorumilla kun nimi pitää käyttäjätiedoissa olla, on mielestäni huomattavan vähän häiriköintiä. Minulla ei siis ole mitään nimimerkkejä vastaan, kun itsekin sellaisen takaa kirjoittelen, mutta omista tiedoistanikin löytyy oikea nimi. Vieläpä sellainen, millä minut voi erittäin tarkasti jäljittää.

Mutta olet oikeassa. Tämä on asiafoorumi, ja yritän jatkossa kirjoittaa yksinomaan asiaa.

----------


## risukasa

> Metrotunnelin ja rataa ylittävien siltojen mitoitusohje on 4,2 metriä vapaata tilaa kiskon yläpinnasta. RHK:n radalla vastaava tila kaluston kannalta on 5,6 metriä, ja siitä ylöspäin on sitten virroittimen ja ajojohdon tila sekä tilaa ajojohdon ripustukselle.


Tuota 5,6 metriä ei kuitenkaan mikään VR:n lähiliikenteen kalusto käytä. Matkustajavaunuista ainoastaan 2-kerrosvaunut haukkaavat lähes 5,6 metriä.




> Todellisuudessa metrotunnelit louhitaan ja on louhittu Helsingissäkin korkeammiksi kuin 4,2 metriä. Tunnelit louhitaan laajoiksi mm. hätäpoistumisteiden sekä ilmanpaineen hallinnan vuoksi. Mutta korkeus on tämä rajoittava tekijä ajaa junakalustolla tämän hetkisellä metroradalla. Sitähän tämä ei mitenkään estä, että louhitaan korkea tunneli ja varustetaan se ilmajohdolla.


Tuo korjaantuisi ilman louhimistakin uusimalla lähijunakaluston virroittimet niin, että niiden painetta ajolankaa vasten voidaan säätää ajossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo korjaantuisi ilman louhimistakin uusimalla lähijunakaluston virroittimet niin, että niiden painetta ajolankaa vasten voidaan säätää ajossa.


Tämä on käytäntö Keski-Euroopassa. Meillä on vaan pidettävä huoli 25 kV:n jännitteen vaatimista turvallisista ilmaväleistä. Tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että langan on oltava etäämmällä sekä kalliosta että kalustosta kuin esim. 1,5 kV:n ajolanka.

2-kerrosvaunujen käyttömahdollisuutta en menisi estämään, vaikka meille ei vielä tullutkaan 2-kerroksista lähiliikennekalustoa. Näitä asioita ajattelen noin 50 vuoden tähtäimellä.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Meillä on vaan pidettävä huoli 25 kV:n jännitteen vaatimista turvallisista ilmaväleistä. Tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että langan on oltava etäämmällä sekä kalliosta että kalustosta kuin esim. 1,5 kV:n ajolanka.


Kallioon ei oikeastaan turvaväliä tarvitse, eristyksen voi hoitaa riittävän leveällä eristelevyllä. Eikä esim. 1,5kV:n käyttökään ole varmaan poissuljettua.




> 2-kerrosvaunujen käyttömahdollisuutta en menisi estämään, vaikka meille ei vielä tullutkaan 2-kerroksista lähiliikennekalustoa. Näitä asioita ajattelen noin 50 vuoden tähtäimellä.


Paljonkos keski-eurooppalaisessa ulottumassa on vaunun maksimikorkeus? Jokatapauksessa kyllä sinne tunneliin aina jonkinlainen 2-kerrosvaunu menee, VR:n venäjä-mitoitettuja IC-vaunujahan on ihan turha lähiliikenneradalla hinailla. Ja kun uusia tunneleita tehdään niin toki sitten louhitaan kerralla riittävät. Mutta nykyisiä ei välttämättä tarvitse louhia lisää.

----------


## kemkim

> Mikäli nimimerkki sebastin on ilmoittanut foorumin käyttäjätietoihin oikean nimensä, on hän syntynyt vuonna 1947, 1956, 1987 tai 2002. Mikään näistä ei toisaalta sovi kirjoitusten antamaan mielikuvaan kirjoittajan iästä.


Ei liity muuten aiheeseen, mutta mistäs noita syntymäaikoja olet löytänyt? Ihan mielenkiinnosta vain kysyn.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei liity muuten aiheeseen, mutta mistäs noita syntymäaikoja olet löytänyt? Ihan mielenkiinnosta vain kysyn.


Menin luultavasti liian pitkälle tässä salapoliisintyössäni - siitä pahoittelut. Väestörekisterikeskuksen (etu)nimipalvelu antaa nimen perusteella määrät eri vuosina syntyneille sennimisille, ja harvinaisempia nimiä voi tällä keinoin jäljittää tarkemmin. Esimerkiksi omasta nimestäni on mahdotonta päätellä syntymäaikaa edes suunnilleen, mutta JLF-profiilistani löytyy kyllä syntymäaikakin.

----------


## kemkim

> Menin luultavasti liian pitkälle tässä salapoliisintyössäni - siitä pahoittelut.


Eipä tuo minua haittaa, uteliaisuuttani vain kyselin, että mistä tuollainen palvelu löytyy  :Smile:  Voisin itsekin tutkiskella tuota kunhan ehdin.

----------


## -Epex82-

Sellainen kommentti tähän pisara-juttuun, että RHK:n selvityksen mukaan pääradan oikaisu kentän kautta vaatii lisäraiteita ja jopa pisara-raiteiden jatkamisen Pasilan pohjoispuolelle. Eli pisara on joka tapauksessa pakko toteuttaa, jos päärata menee kentälle. Kannattaa lukea se raportti.
http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/2b..._13.3.2008.pdf

Sivu 27 koskien pisaraa on mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sellainen kommentti tähän pisara-juttuun, että RHK:n selvityksen mukaan pääradan oikaisu kentän kautta vaatii lisäraiteita ja jopa pisara-raiteiden jatkamisen Pasilan pohjoispuolelle. Eli pisara on joka tapauksessa pakko toteuttaa, jos päärata menee kentälle.


Tässä menee kyllä syyt ja seuraukset sekaisin. Mutta siinä olet oikeassa, että Pisaran kuuluu alkaa Haagasta.

Jokainen kaupunkiliikenteestä jotain ymmärtävä tajuaa, että Pisarana viime aikoina esitetty versio on ns. Mini-Pisara, joka on puoliväkisin väännetty alkuperäisestä Pisara-suunnitelmata siksi, ettei Pisara kilpailisi metron laajennussuunnitelmien kanssa.

Vilkaisu vanhaan Smith-Polvisen metrokarttaan selvittää asiaa. Pisarassahan on alun perin ollut asiallisesti ottaen kysymys vanhan U-metron toteuttamisesta, kun U-metron läntinen haara eli Martinlaakson rata tuli jo tehdyksi Helsingin ensimmäisenä metrolinjana 1970-luvulla.

U-metron läntinen haara kantakaupungissahan on ainoa paikka seudulla, missä on muutama kilometri sellaista kaupunkirakennetta, jolla on nipin napin perusteet metromaiselle ratkaisulle. U-metron itäiselle haaralle ei ole juuri minkäänlaisia kaupunkirakenteellisia perusteita, mutta koska kerran pääradalla on toimiva paikallisjunaliikenne, se on sopiva korvaaja 1960-luvun suunnitellulle U-metron itäpuolelle.

U-metro on siis olemassa muuten, mutta Haagan - Töölön -osuus on suurin puute - vähättelemättä tietenkään lenkkiä keskustan alta. Mutta kun tällainen linjaus vie kaiken pohjan metron rakentamiselta, niin onhan sitä täytynyt vastustaa, jolloin jäljelle on jäänyt vain "turvallinen" Mini-Pisara. Tosin metrofanaatikot ovat sittemmin pyrkineet tekemään senkin tarpeettomaksi vääntämällä Töölön metron viheellisesti Pasilaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> U-metro on siis olemassa muuten, mutta Haagan - Töölön -osuus on suurin puute - vähättelemättä tietenkään lenkkiä keskustan alta. Mutta kun tällainen linjaus vie kaiken pohjan metron rakentamiselta, niin onhan sitä täytynyt vastustaa, jolloin jäljelle on jäänyt vain "turvallinen" Mini-Pisara. Tosin metrofanaatikot ovat sittemmin pyrkineet tekemään senkin tarpeettomaksi vääntämällä Töölön metron viheellisesti Pasilaan.


Minä "metrofanaatikkona" tunnustan että Pisara olisi parempi kulkea vanhan U-metron linjaa alkaen lännessä Haagasta, kiertää keskusta vähän etelämpänä kuin Kaivokatu ja poistua Hakaniemen-Pasilan kautta. Minun mielestäni Pisarassa ei myöskään tarvitisi ajaa muita kuin YTV-aluen lähijunia eikä olenkaan kaukojunia eikä pidemmän matkan Riihimäen ja Lahden taajamajunia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Unelmia ja turhaa puhetta. Se mitä joskus on kaavailtu ei tarkoita että se sopisi nykypäivän tarpeisiin. Ei Pisarassa eikä "mini-pisarassa" ole mitään politiikkaa. Metro ja Lähijunat palvelevat täysin eri alueita. Se että jos Töölössä kuljetaan jonkun matkaa samaa matkaa ei tarkoita että nämä raideprojektit olisi toisiaan poissulkevia. Kaikkien luulisi tietävän ettei metro ja lähijuna palvele samoja alueita kuin korkeintaan keskustassa. Ja keskusta on hubi niin miksipäs ei. Pasilan merkitys toisena hubina kasvaa. Siksi Pisarakin menee tämän päivän suunnitelmissa Pasilasta. Pasilaa ei mitenkään voi ohittaa Pisara radan linjauksessa.

----------


## kouvo

> Pasilaa ei mitenkään voi ohittaa Pisara radan linjauksessa.


Tämä on niitä harvoja asioita, joista olen sebastinin kanssa samaa mieltä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Lainasin toisen tekstiä (RHK:n). Minulla ei ole tarvetta olla oikeassa, siteerasin vain.

----------


## -Epex82-

> Mutta kun tällainen linjaus vie kaiken pohjan metron rakentamiselta, niin onhan sitä täytynyt vastustaa, jolloin jäljelle on jäänyt vain "turvallinen" Mini-Pisara. Tosin metrofanaatikot ovat sittemmin pyrkineet tekemään senkin tarpeettomaksi vääntämällä Töölön metron viheellisesti Pasilaan.


Heh hee. Vitsit sen kun paranee ja viini vanhenee. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, jossa Anterokin taitaa istua, oli 7.6.2007 
lisälistalla 1 tällainen asia:
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...telman_tar.pdf

Eli metro on koko ajan ollut menossa Pasilaan ja sinne tulee menemäänkin. Koko ajan on ollut puhe metron linjaamisesta Pasilaan Meilahden kautta. 
Ja pisara ei mitenkään kilpaile metron kanssa, vaan vapauttaa pääradan kapasiteettia muuhun, koska kaupunkiratojen junat menevät silmukkaradalle. Näin Pasilasta muodostuu myös yhteys Hagikseen paikallisjunalla ja vaihtomahdollisuus metroon. Pisara ja metro ovat kaksi aivan eri hanketta, jotka palvelevat eri ryhmiä ja eri tarkoituksia, kuten kapasiteetin lisäystä, jonka lentokenttäpikajuna vaatii jne. Metro on taas nopea vaihdoton yhteys Kampista (tai Espalta) Maunulaan ja Viikkiin Pasilan aseman kautta.

----------


## sebastin

En tiedä mistä joku on saanut päähänsä Helsingin toisen metrolinjan ja Pisaran olevan päällekäisiä hankkeita. Metrolla ja Pisaralla on yhteiset asemat Pasilassa ja Töölössä sekä tietenkin keskusta-kampin asemat ja Itämetron kanssa Pasilassa. Nämä ovat pääkaupunkiseudun raidejoukkoliikenneratojen kantakaupungin ja laajennetun keskusta-käsitteen äärivilkkaita vaihtoasemia. Toistetaan nyt vielä ettei mikään suunniteltu metrorata kulje samoilla aloilla pääkaupunkiseudulla joita paikallisjunarata palvelee. On kyse täysin eri alueiden matkustajista. Ei pisaraa eikä toista metrolinjaa rakenneta Töölö spesifisti vaikka sinne tuleekin 1-2 raideparin tunneli(t).

Mainittakoon vielä, että Pisaralle on mahdollista avata asemat myös Alppilaan sekä Hesperiaan. Mielestäni toisen metrolinjan mahdollinen stadionin asema on tarpeeton. Töölöntori ja Tullinpuomi ovat riittävät asemat Etu-Töölön, Taka-Töölön ja Meilahden tarpeisiin. Metroa on Meilahdesta mahdollista jatkaa muuallekin kuin Pasilaan. Ja jo pelkästään Tullinpuomin metroasema palvelee raitioliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen merkittävänä vaihtoasemana ja jatkoyhteytenä muualle Helsinkiin ja pääkaupunkiseudulle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toistetaan nyt vielä ettei mikään suunniteltu metrorata kulje samoilla aloilla pääkaupunkiseudulla joita paikallisjunarata palvelee. On kyse täysin eri alueiden matkustajista.


Kumpi mielestäsi on järkevää: rakentaa pääkaupunkiseudun kolmen metrolinjan (joita nykyään kutsutaan nimillä A-, M- ja K-juna) puuttuva keskustaosuus, vai aloittaa Viikin ja Maunulan lähiöihin kulkevan metron rakentaminen keskustan tynkämetrosta? Kummassakohan hankkeessa mahtaisivat hyödyt tulla nopeammin?

----------


## sebastin

Pisara on kiireellinen projekti ja mielestäni rakentamista tulisi aikaistaa. RHK mahdollisesti aloittaakin rakentamisen välittömästi kehäradan valmistuttua. Tosin tällä hetkellä pisara on 2020 alkupuolen projektina, joissain kaavailuissa jopa 2030. Mutta Pisaran aikaistamiselle on paljon puolestapuhujaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Heh hee. Vitsit sen kun paranee ja viini vanhenee... Eli metro on koko ajan ollut menossa Pasilaan ja sinne tulee menemäänkin.


Vähän ajallista perspektiiviä auttaisi ymmärtämään, mistä puhutaan. Kehotan kertaamaan seudun liikennehankkeiden historiaa, niin metron kuin Pisarankin suhteen. Sitten ymmärtää, että pari viime vuotta ei ole koko ajan.

Smith-Polvinen oli suuruudenhullu suunnitelma, mutta jopa YTV myöntää sen olevan seudun ensimmäinen PLJ. Jos PLJ:stä katsotaan, niin vuoden 1998 PLJ:ssä Töölön metrosta ei tiedetä vielä mitään, mutta Pisaralle on haluttu tilavaraus. Vuoden 2002 PLJ:ssä Pisaran tilavarauksen paikalle Töölön on ilmestynyt toinen metrolinja ja Pisara on muuttunut Mini-Pisaraksi. Eli Epexin koko aika alkanee tästä, ja edeltänyttä 35 vuotta maailmaa ei varmaan ollut olemassakaan?  :Smile: 




> Ja pisara ei mitenkään kilpaile metron kanssa...


Aivan. Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa tarvitaan kaksi maanalaista vierekkäin muutaman kilometrin matkalla, josta osa kulkee vieläpä puiston alla. Ja toinen niistä johdetaan Viikkiin, jonne ei metrosuunnittelijoiden mukaan kannata tehdä raitiotietä. Hieman realismia peliin!

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pisara on kaikkein parhaiten perusteltu raskasratahanke pääkaupunkiseudulla. Sillä on korkea kannattavuus jo näilläkin laskentamenetelmillä, jotka eivät joukkoliikennehankkeiden arviointiin sovellu, koska se nopeuttaisi niin monen ihmisen matkaa. Pisara on ennen kaikkea puuttuva palanen YTV-metrosta, jolla on jo kolmisenkymmentä asemaa muualla seudulla. Nyt puuttuu enää se osuus, jolla raskasmetro on kaikkein parhaiten perusteltua. YTV:n lähijunia ei voi siirtää raitiovaunuihin eikä varsinkaan metroon, mutta jakelu kantakaupungissa on onneton.


Tämä on se varsinainen pointti. 




> Tampereen tapaan lähijunia ei voi tuoda pinnalla enää lähemmäs ihmisten määränpäitä. Niille ei ole enää oikeasti tilaa. Sen lisäksi se tarjoaa vaihtoehtoisen nopean yhteyden raitiovaunuille kaikkein tärkeimpien paikkojen välille, siis Anteron paljon mainostaman "toisen tason yhteyden". Vaikka Pisara kulkisi syvälläkin, tuo se huomattavasti lähemmäs. 80 metriäkin liukuportaissa Kaivopihalle on aika vähän verrattuna 300 metrin kävelyyn Töölönlahdelta.


Pitää muistaa myös että Pisaran paikasta voi vielä keskustella. Jos Töölön metro  toivon mukaan korvataan Pisaralla, jakelua keskustassa parantaisi vielä jos se kiertäisi loivemman lenkin keskustassa ja sillä olisi yhden aseman sijaan kaksi keskusta-asemaa:  Toinen Kampissa ja toinen Aleksanterinkadun-Espan tutumassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> "hirveät kustannukset" - väärin, neljä asemaa ja kymmenisen kilometriä rataa maksaisi todennäköisesti paljon vähemmän kuin lentokentän kaukoliikenneyhteys
> "pieni hyöty" - väärin, Pisara nopeuttaa _roimasti_ kaikkien lähijunamatkustajien matkoja
> "halvempiakin keinoja" - väärin, lähijunaliikennettä ei voi keskustassa kehittää muuten kuin tunnelimetrolla
> 
> Tästä voidaan jatkaa Pisaran omassa ketjussa. Mutta Pisarassa ei suinkaan ole kyse yksin rautatieaseman kapasiteetin vapauttamisesta. Ohjausvaunut eivät hirveästi auta lähiliikenteen moottorivaunuyksiköissä...


OK, myönnän että en ole tutustunut syvällisesti pisara-hankkeen talouslukuihin. Suunnitelman idea pääpiirteissään on tuttu keskusteluista.

Kieltämättä pieni lenkki Helsingin keskustassa lienee paljon perustellumpi kuin joku kehärata, mutta olisi hyvä päästä suhteuttamaan tätä kokonaisuuteen. Ennakkokäsitykseni on kuitenkin, että juuri noilla hehtaareilla tunnelointi ei liene kovin edullista: pienestäkin tunnelista voi tulla yllättävän kova lasku.

Toinen aspekti on se kuinka monen ihmisen matkaa se oikeasti nopeuttaa ja kuinka paljon? Toki harva Helsingissä jää asemalle työskentelemään päiväksi, mutta ovatko nuo neljä asemaa sijainniltaan sellaiset, että niistä todella on hyötyä riittävän monelle? Nehän palvelevat kuitenkin vain Helsingin ydinkeskustaa ja kauemmas matkustavat joutuisivat edelleen vaihtamaan johonkin muuhun välineeseen.

Ja sitten vielä se kuuma peruna, että keskusteluissa tämä on usein kytketty kehärataan ja hehkutettu kuinka hyödyllisiä ja toisiaan tukevia ne ovat. Kun olen kehäradasta eri mieltä, kaikki siihen liitetyt hankeen vaikuttavat vähintäänkin epäilyttäviltä. Minulle ei ole esimerkiksi ikinä valjennut mitä siunauksellista siinä olisi että lentoaseman ja Helsingin keskustan väliä pääsisi matkustamaan kehämäisellä lenkillä jompaan kumpaan suuntaan. Maailmalla olevat esimerkit eivät erityisesti luo uskoa kehämäisten linjojen järkevyyteen,  vaikka sellaisia toki on rakennettu jo alkaen Lontoon Circle Linesta (joka tosin syntyi tavallaan yhdistämällä kaksi erillistä linjaa): ne eivät yleensä vie suoraa reittiä mihinkään vaan aina täytyy kiertää ylimääräinen pätkä jotain kautta. Ja operaatioiden kannaltakin ne ovat haastavia jo ajatellen pyörien epätasaista kulumista.

Ja onpa pisaran puolesta keskusteluissa heitetty tuokin argumentti, että se vapauttaa laiturikapasiteettia päärautatieasemalla. Jos se on sivuvaikutus, niin hyvä, mutta jos sillä perustellaan hankkeen hyvyyttä sinänsä, niin silloin ollaan väärillä jäljillä, koska siihen se on turhan kallis ratkaisu.

----------


## teme

> Toinen aspekti on se kuinka monen ihmisen matkaa se oikeasti nopeuttaa ja kuinka paljon? Toki harva Helsingissä jää asemalle työskentelemään päiväksi, mutta ovatko nuo neljä asemaa sijainniltaan sellaiset, että niistä todella on hyötyä riittävän monelle? Nehän palvelevat kuitenkin vain Helsingin ydinkeskustaa ja kauemmas matkustavat joutuisivat edelleen vaihtamaan johonkin muuhun välineeseen.


Keskitytään nyt niihin kahteen uuteen asemaan, Pasilan asemahan säilyy nykyisellään ja keskustan asema korvaa Päärautatieasemaa.

Hakaniemistä tulisi entistä enemmän joukkoliikennehubi, käytännössä se olisi se asema missä vaihdettaisiin metrosta junaan. Hakaniemen läpi kulkee nyt metron lisäksi viisi ratikkalinjaa (kuudes luultavasti Kalasataman myötä) sekä lähes kaikki Itäväylän, Lahden moottoritien ja Tuusulanväylän suunnan bussit. Hakaniemen torin välittömässä ympäristössä asuu jotain 20 - 30 000 ihmistä joista suuri osa opiskelijoita tai muuten autottomia, riippuen siitä kuinka kauas Kallioon tuota määritelmää haluaa venyttää. Kyseessä on myös merkittävä työpaikka-alue, Kallion virastotalo, Stakes, ammattiliitot, jne. sekä melkoinen baarikeskittymä Kallioon päin noin iltaliikennettä ajatellen.

Töölöntorin/Oopperan asema taas on viiden ratikkalinjan ja Mannerheiminintien bussien reitin varrella. Alueella on näppituntumalta hieman vähemmän työpaikkoja kuin Hakaniemessä (paljon toimistoja, hotelli, Mehiläisen sairaala...), samoin asukkaita on ihan kävelyetäisyydellä ehkä 10 000.  Kalliossa juodaan ja Töölössä syödään. Asema on suht keskellä vilkasta vapaa-ajan liikennettä: Oopperatalo, Stadion, Urheitutalo, Jäähallikin joten kuten (autoilijatkin kävelee Olympiastadionin parkkipaikalta), sekä merkittävä osa Helsingin ruokaravintoloista on aseman nurkilla.

Yhdessä nuo kaksi asemaa tuovat lähijunat suoraan lähes kaikkien bussilinjojen, metron, ja kaikkien ratikkalinjojen viereen, ja muutenkin nämä ovat ihan yhtä keskeisiä kakkoskeskustoja kuin Pasilakin. En olisi ihan kauhean yllättynyt, jos Pisaran jälkeen Hakaniemi olisi seudun vilkkain juna-asema. Eli kyllä minusta sijoittelu on kohdallaan, ainoa mitä voisi miettiä on josko Hakaniemen aseman olisi syytä olla hieman pohjoisemmassa, eli niin että toinen sisäänkäynti olisi torin pohjoisreunassa ja toinen sitten jossain Karhupuiston nurkilla keskellä Kalliota.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toinen aspekti on se kuinka monen ihmisen matkaa se oikeasti nopeuttaa ja kuinka paljon? Toki harva Helsingissä jää asemalle työskentelemään päiväksi, mutta ovatko nuo neljä asemaa sijainniltaan sellaiset, että niistä todella on hyötyä riittävän monelle? Nehän palvelevat kuitenkin vain Helsingin ydinkeskustaa ja kauemmas matkustavat joutuisivat edelleen vaihtamaan johonkin muuhun välineeseen.


No eihän mikään liikennehanke voi palvella kaikkialle ja kaikkia. Mutta vaikea on Suomesta keksiä parempaa paikkaa raideliikenneasemalle kuin Töölö ja Hakaniemi. Teme jo perustelikin sitä laajasti. Jos meillä on tällä hetkellä jo 26 asemaa ajamassa liikennettä Helsingin keskustaan ja tulevaisuudessa 13 lisää, on vaikea keksiä parempaa laajennuskohdetta näiden määränpäävaihtoehdoille. Samalla Töölöstä ja Hakaniemestä pääsee myös näille 39 asemalle. Tällä hetkellä YTV-metron järjettömyys on se, ettei se palvele seudun tiheintä osaa kuin välttävästi.

Suorien yhteyksien lisäämistä ei voi vastustaa sillä periaatteella, että osa yhteyksistä jäisi kuitenkin vaihdollisiksi. Pisara kuitenkin lisää merkittävästi suoria yhteyksiä ja se lisää niitä kustannuksiinsa nähden ihan riittävästi.

Kannattaa myös muistaa kultainen periaate: uponneita kustannuksia ei huomioida. Tarkoitan tällä, että kehäradan rakentaminen näyttää tällä hetkellä väistämättömältä, ja tulevaisuudessa kannattaa keskittyä siihen, että siitäkin sitten otetaan suurin mahdollinen hyöty irti. Pisaran kannattavuus siis vain nousee koko ajan.

Pisaran tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksestä selviää mm. että 10 käytetyintä asemaa ruuhkatuntina olisivat seuraavat:
- Hakaniemi 7000
- keskusta 5100
- Pasila 5000
- Malmi 3700
- Tikkurila 3300
- Ooppera eli Töölö 2500
- Korso 2100
- Leppävaara 1800
- Huopalahti 1700
- Myyrmäki ja Hiekkaharju 1600

Ruuhkatunnin osuus lienee n. 10 % koko päivän määristä. On vaikea nähdä, miksei toteutettaisi kahta uutta metroasemaa, joista yksi palvelisi saman verran käyttäjiä kuin länsimetron Tapiolan asema ja toinen 3 kertaa saman verran, koska ollaan jo tilanteessa, jossa muu metroverkko on rakennettu. Siinä on varaa rakentaa uusi asema keskustaankin, vaikkei saavutettavuus niin radikaalisti paranekaan (mutta paranee sekin vähän).

Em. selvityksen mukaan matka-aikahyödyt ovat laskennallisesti 10 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Keskitytään nyt niihin kahteen uuteen asemaan, Pasilan asemahan säilyy nykyisellään ja keskustan asema korvaa Päärautatieasemaa.


OK, kohtuullisen hyvät perustelut, olkoonkin että Hakaniemeen sinänsä pääsee nykyään aika helposti metrolla päärautatieasemalta (kunhan vaivautuu kulkemaan ensin laiturin päähän, asemahallin poikki ja kolmet liukuportaat alaspäin). Toisaalta Mannerheimintien varteen ei ole päärautatieasemalta mitenkään epäinhimillinen kävelymatka, vaikka tietysti tuonne stadionin kohdalle kävelee jo aika kauan. Mutta oletetaan että hyötyä siis on.

Entäpä sitten kustannuspuoli? Jos hyöty saadaan kohtuullisella satsauksella, niin sitten hanke on periaatteessa hyvä. Jos taas kyseessä on megakallis tunnelointi reikäjuustomaisen kaupunkimaaperän läpi, niin sitten tulee mieleen onko tämä todella ainoa ja paras vaihtoehto. Yksi mieleen tuleva vaihtoehtoinen skenaario olisi raitiotieliikenteen tehostaminen ja miksipä ei vaikka sellaisen linjaaminen ratapihan ali tunnelissa, jolloin vaihtoyhteys olisi laitureilta suoraan. En ole tietenkään miettinyt tarkemmin tällaisen järkevyyttä, mutta intuitiivisesti usean kilometrin mittainen junalenkki keskustan alla kuulostaa hyvin kalliilta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kannattaa myös muistaa kultainen periaate: uponneita kustannuksia ei huomioida. Tarkoitan tällä, että kehäradan rakentaminen näyttää tällä hetkellä väistämättömältä, ja tulevaisuudessa kannattaa keskittyä siihen, että siitäkin sitten otetaan suurin mahdollinen hyöty irti. Pisaran kannattavuus siis vain nousee koko ajan.


Periaatteesta samaa mieltä, mutta kehärata ei ole vielä uponnut kustannus, kun rahoja ei ole vielä käytetty.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos Töölön metro  toivon mukaan korvataan Pisaralla, jakelua keskustassa parantaisi vielä jos se kiertäisi loivemman lenkin keskustassa ja sillä olisi yhden aseman sijaan kaksi keskusta-asemaa:  Toinen Kampissa ja toinen Aleksanterinkadun-Espan tutumassa.


Tätä toivoisin itsekin, mutta mieluummin yksi keskusta-asema kuin ei Pisaraa. Mutta toivottavasti HLJ ja Laajasalon pikaraitiotien jatkoselvitykset tuovat sellaisen vastauksen, että Pisara voidaan vetää toisen metrolinjan syvyyteen ja pikaraitiotie jotenkin muuten, esim. Kanjo-C:n tyyppiseen tunneliin. Vaikkei sitä tunneliin lopulta rakennettaisikaan, on helpompaa laittaa Pisara pintaa kohti, jos tälle toisen metrolinjan korvikkeelle on tunneli tarvittaessa osoittaa.

Tuolla ratkaisulla tosin on se ongelma, että kumpikaan keskusta-asema ei kytkeydy hyvin raitioverkon kiintopisteisiin. Toisaalta se ei välttämättä ole tarpeellista, koska Töölön ja Hakaniemen asemat palvelevat raitioverkkoon vaihtoa hyvin, eikä keskustassa ole kovin suurta tarvetta nousta niihin raitiolinjoihin, jotka menevät Lasipalatsilta ja Kaivokadulta. Kaukojuniin kuitenkin on tarkoitus vaihtaa Pasilassa, joten suurempi etäisyys rautatieasemasta ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- olkoonkin että Hakaniemeen sinänsä pääsee nykyään aika helposti metrolla päärautatieasemalta (kunhan vaivautuu kulkemaan ensin laiturin päähän, asemahallin poikki ja kolmet liukuportaat alaspäin). Toisaalta Mannerheimintien varteen ei ole päärautatieasemalta mitenkään epäinhimillinen kävelymatka, vaikka tietysti tuonne stadionin kohdalle kävelee jo aika kauan.


Nuo kuulostavat jo ihan samanlaisilta perusteluilta, joita olen toisessa ketjussa lukenut Tampereen tunneliratikan puolesta. 2 kilometrin asemaväli ydinkeskustassa on vielä aika vähän, ja tiheämpääkin voisi helposti perustella. 1,5 kilometrin kävelymatkat ydinkeskustassa ja 400 metrin vaihtomatkat (ml. metron liukuportaat ylös ja alas) eivät ole mitään hyvän joukkoliikennepalvelun tunnusmerkkejä.

----------


## teme

> Entäpä sitten kustannuspuoli? Jos hyöty saadaan kohtuullisella satsauksella, niin sitten hanke on periaatteessa hyvä. Jos taas kyseessä on megakallis tunnelointi reikäjuustomaisen kaupunkimaaperän läpi, niin sitten tulee mieleen onko tämä todella ainoa ja paras vaihtoehto. Yksi mieleen tuleva vaihtoehtoinen skenaario olisi raitiotieliikenteen tehostaminen ja miksipä ei vaikka sellaisen linjaaminen ratapihan ali tunnelissa, jolloin vaihtoyhteys olisi laitureilta suoraan. En ole tietenkään miettinyt tarkemmin tällaisen järkevyyttä, mutta intuitiivisesti usean kilometrin mittainen junalenkki keskustan alla kuulostaa hyvin kalliilta.


Jotain parisataa miloonaa se maksaisi, olennainen kustannuserä olisi noi kolme asemaa, tunnelit sinänsä ei ole niin hirvittävän hintaisia. Helsinki on Kluuvin ruhjetta lukuunottamatta tukevaa peruskalliota.

Sivutakseni alkuperäisen ketjun aihetta, noiden asemien rakentaminen yksityisellä rahalla, esim. eläkerahastojen, voisi olla ihan hyvä idea koska samalla voitaisiin tehdä liiketilaa. Töölön puolella olisi kysyntää, samalla voisi gryndata esim. Urheilutalon ison parkkipaikan ja louhia tilalle parkkihallin. Hakaniemessä taas YtV (vai oliko se SRV) lobbaa maanalaista liiketilaa torin alle saadaksen parkkihallihankkeestaan kannattavan...

Kuka tästä sitten hyötyisi? Heti tulee mieleen:
- VR, joka voisi lisätä junavuoroja.
- Hakaniemen ja Töölön kiinteistönomistajat, tuo hanke suuntaisi keskustan kasvua pohjoiseen
- HKL, lisäisi matkustajamääriä
- Lähijunien matkustajat, joista suuri osa on toki helsinkiläisiä, mutta suurin osa kuitenkin joko vantaalaisia tai espoolaisia.
- Espoo ja Vantaa jotka voisivat lopettaa Töölön ja Hakaniemen kautta kulkevia seutulinjoja.
- Riihimäkeläiset, mäntsäläläiset, jne. jotka saisivat lisää junavuoroja.
- Kaukojunien käyttäjät.

Eli hyödyt jakautuvat pitkin seutua, maksajia taas olisivat vain valtio ja Helsingin kaupunki. Ja siksi tämä etenee hyvin hitaasti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nuo kuulostavat jo ihan samanlaisilta perusteluilta, joita olen toisessa ketjussa lukenut Tampereen tunneliratikan puolesta. 2 kilometrin asemaväli ydinkeskustassa on vielä aika vähän, ja tiheämpääkin voisi helposti perustella. 1,5 kilometrin kävelymatkat ydinkeskustassa ja 400 metrin vaihtomatkat (ml. metron liukuportaat ylös ja alas) eivät ole mitään hyvän joukkoliikennepalvelun tunnusmerkkejä.


Tosin minulta et niitä kuullut tuossa yhteydessä. Ero on siinä että toisessa keskustelussa aiotaan riihikuivalla rahalla rakentaa sitä mainitsemaasi huonoa palvelua, tässä taas se huono palvelu on jo olemassa (eli siihen tukeutuminen ei edellytä uusia investointeja) ja toisaalta ehdotetaan tilanteen parantamista uudella investoinnilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jotain parisataa miloonaa se maksaisi, olennainen kustannuserä olisi noi kolme asemaa, tunnelit sinänsä ei ole niin hirvittävän hintaisia. Helsinki on Kluuvin ruhjetta lukuunottamatta tukevaa peruskalliota.


Eli ei ihan yhtä kallis kuin länsimetro (pyöreästi 800 M) tai kehärata (vähän alle 600 M), mutta (varsinkin kilometriä kohti) sen verran kallis kuitenkin että hyödyt kannattanee tutkia varsin huolella.




> Sivutakseni alkuperäisen ketjun aihetta, noiden asemien rakentaminen yksityisellä rahalla, esim. eläkerahastojen, voisi olla ihan hyvä idea koska samalla voitaisiin tehdä liiketilaa. Töölön puolella olisi kysyntää, samalla voisi gryndata esim. Urheilutalon ison parkkipaikan ja louhia tilalle parkkihallin. Hakaniemessä taas YtV (vai oliko se SRV) lobbaa maanalaista liiketilaa torin alle saadaksen parkkihallihankkeestaan kannattavan...


Entäpä jos jatketaan ajatusta vähän eteenpäin? Voisiko yksityinen rakennusliike rakentaa koko homman omalla riskillä, vuokrata asemien yhteydessä olevat tilat liiketiloiksi ja samoin vuokrata ratakapasiteettia lähiliikenteen tilaajalle vähittäishinnalla (per junavuoro)?

Tämä lähestyisi kyllä jo vähän elinkaarimallia tai vastaavaa viivästetysti takaisin maksettavaa investointia, mutta silloin ei investoinnin rahoittamiseksi käytäisi veronmaksajan kukkarolla eikä siis olisi paljon syitä myöskään vastustaa koko hanketta, kun se ei olisi varsinaisesti keneltäkään pois.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tosin minulta et niitä kuullut tuossa yhteydessä. Ero on siinä että toisessa keskustelussa aiotaan riihikuivalla rahalla rakentaa sitä mainitsemaasi huonoa palvelua, tässä taas se huono palvelu on jo olemassa (eli siihen tukeutuminen ei edellytä uusia investointeja) ja toisaalta ehdotetaan tilanteen parantamista uudella investoinnilla.


En sinulta en, siksi juuri huomautinkin, kun siinä keskustelussa mielipiteesi ovat mielestäni olleet ihan toisensuuntaisia. En ole kuullut sinulta siellä, että "voihan sitä nyt aina rautatieasemalta kävellä puolitoista kilometriä Pyynikintorille", mutta tässä ketjussa juuri sanoit niin. En myöskään usko, että sanoisit että "voihan sitä rautatieasemalta vaihtaa Hatanpään valtatien busseihin, joilla pääsee Pyynikintorille".

Mutta jos nyt haetaan yhtymäkohtaa Tampereeseen, niin puhutaanhan tässäkin samalla tavalla uudesta hankkeesta kummankin keskustan osalta. Kulkeehan Tampereellakin nyt bussit, joten sielläkin puhutaan olemassaolevan tilanteen parantamisesta. Pääkaupunkiseudulla nyt sattuu olemaan jo se muu osa tätä metrolinjastoa olemassa, mutta se ei vaikuta siihen perusongelmaan: keskustaan ei riitä vain kaksi asemaa, vaan niitä täytyy olla riittävän tiheässä.

Erona Tampereeseen vain on se, että Helsingissä puhutaan nyt sellaisista matkustajamääristä, jotka perustelevat kalliinkin hankkeen ja toisaalta tilaa vetää kadulle ei ole. Toisaalta puhutaan liikenteestä, joka ulottuu parinkymmenen kilometrin päähän, joten ihan niin tiheästi ei kannata pysähtyä kuin Aleksanterinkadun ratikoilla. Samat periaatteet, mittakaava jonkin verran suurempi vähän joka muuttujassa, jolloin optimi asettuu vähän eri paikkaan. Mutta Helsingin ja Pasilan asemaväli ei ole tuollaiselle liikenteelle hyväksyttävä. Se on ihan ok, kun mennään Riihimäelle tai Lahteen. Ei YTV-alueen metroliikenteeseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jotain parisataa miloonaa se maksaisi, olennainen kustannuserä olisi noi kolme asemaa,


Tuskin ihan parillasadalla miljoonalla päästäisiin. Jos lasketaan, että kalliotunneli maksaisi 25 miljoonaa euroa kilometri (Kehäradan ratasuunnitelman arvion luokkaa) ja asemat 60 miljoonaa kappale (Kehäradan tunneliasemien hintaisia), päästään ilman Pasilan asemaa luokkaan 380 miljoonaa (laskin 8 km tunnelia).

Pasilan asemalle saattaa tulevaisuudessa jotain tapahtua, mutta minusta se pitää jyvittää Keski-Pasilan rakentamiseen, koska tilaa aloittaa tunneli Pasilan jälkeen pitäisi olla. Toisaalta Pasilan aseman raiteiden vapauttaminen voi olla hyvästä, mutta se taas ei liity enää lähijunaliikenteen kehittämiseen, vaan pitäisi laskea kauko- ja taajamajunahankkeeksi erikseen.

Pisara-suunnitelmakin kaipaisi minusta päivitystä. Tämä nykyinen mini-Pisara saattaa perustua laskelmiin, joissa konepajan alue Vallilassa ei ollut rakennettu. Kartan perusteella itäpuoleinen kaupunkirata saattaisi juuri ja juuri kääntyä vapaaseen tilaan Ratapihantien ali, ja voisi silloin jatkaa pinnalla konepajalle asti. Sinne voitaisiin rakentaa cut-and-cover-asema inhimillisin kustannuksin ja toimistotorni päälle, ja aseman jälkeen mentäisiin syvemmälle Kallioon (niinkuin kirjaimellisesti). Hankkeen lisäkustannus voitaisiin vielä ehkä jopa saada tungettua rakennusoikeuksiin. Siitä olisi kuitenkin Vallilan alueen yrityksille niin suuri hyöty. Sillä saataisiin ehkä nopeutettua koko Pisaraa, koska siitä olisi hyötyä myös uusien alueiden rakentamiselle, samaan tapaan kuin Ruoholahdessa aikanaan ja Kalasatamassa nyt.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli ei ihan yhtä kallis kuin länsimetro (pyöreästi 800 M) tai kehärata (vähän alle 600 M), mutta (varsinkin kilometriä kohti) sen verran kallis kuitenkin että hyödyt kannattanee tutkia varsin huolella.


Kyllä kyllä, mutta onhan niitä suunnitelmia tehty. Pisaran kannattavuus on aina ollut kirkkaasti suurempi kuin minkään muun raskasmetrohankkeen, kuten länsimetroon verrattuna kaksinkertainen. Ja hankkeella on yksipuolisesti vain hyötyjä, toisin kuin vaikka länsimetrolla. Joskin voisi argumentoida, että välillisesti se myös vähentää suoria bussilinjoja, koska sen ansiosta kannattanee siirtyä vielä painokkaammin liityntäliikenteeseen kaupunkiratojen varsilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En sinulta en, siksi juuri huomautinkin, kun siinä keskustelussa mielipiteesi ovat mielestäni olleet ihan toisensuuntaisia. En ole kuullut sinulta siellä, että "voihan sitä nyt aina rautatieasemalta kävellä puolitoista kilometriä Pyynikintorille", mutta tässä ketjussa juuri sanoit niin. En myöskään usko, että sanoisit että "voihan sitä rautatieasemalta vaihtaa Hatanpään valtatien busseihin, joilla pääsee Pyynikintorille".


Näin yhtäkkiä en muista esittäneeni tämän kanssa suoraan ristiriitaisia väitteitä. Toki olen argumentoinut että ratikka pinnalla on parempi kuin ratikka tunnelissa. En ole varma olenko sanonut että joukkoliikenteen houkuttavuuden kannalta pysäkkejä pitää olla riittävän tiheässä eikä kävelymatka sinne saa olla liian pitkä -- mahdollisesti. Mutta tämä ei ole mielestäni ainoa avainasia. Itse olen periaatteessa valmiimpi kävelemään vähän kauemmas raideliikenteen asemalle kuin bussipysäkille, edellyttäen että vuoroväli on tasainen ja tiheä. Bussipysäkki vaikka kotiovella mutta vuoro kerran tunnissa ei houkuta pennin vertaa.

Kävely lähimmälle asemalle luonnistuu parhaiten jos ei ole kovin paljon kantamuksia, siis työmatkoilla. Ostosmatkoilla kassien kanssa se on tukalaa. Omalta osaltani voin sanoa että nykyisellään, silloin kun kuljen työmatkan bussilla (olen auton ja bussin sekakäyttäjä), kävelen yleensä Keskustorilta noin kilometrin matkan Hatanpäälle päin päästäkseni työpaikalle. Se on ihan mukava aamupatikointi.

Samoin Helsingissä tai Espoossa käydessäni useimmiten kävelen kohtuullisen pitkän matkan lähimmältä asemalta kohteeseeni, erityisesti ellei ole aivan koiranilma. Jos olisin menossa Mannerheimintielle, sanotaan vaikka Finlandia-taloon tai Scandic Continentaliin tai niille tienoille, ilman muuta kävelisin päärautatieasemalta enkä edes yrittäisi kulkea ratikalla tai bussilla. Käveleminen on terveellistä ja useimmiten varsin tervetullutta vaihtelua istumatyöhön. Tosin täytyy tietenkin huomioida että kaikki eivät ole hyväjalkaisia ja terveitä ja ilman raskaita kantamuksia. Eikä kävelymatkan maksimointi missään nimessä saa olla liikennesuunnittelun tavoitteena.




> Mutta jos nyt haetaan yhtymäkohtaa Tampereeseen, niin puhutaanhan tässäkin samalla tavalla uudesta hankkeesta kummankin keskustan osalta. Kulkeehan Tampereellakin nyt bussit, joten sielläkin puhutaan olemassaolevan tilanteen parantamisesta. Pääkaupunkiseudulla nyt sattuu olemaan jo se muu osa tätä metrolinjastoa olemassa, mutta se ei vaikuta siihen perusongelmaan: keskustaan ei riitä vain kaksi asemaa, vaan niitä täytyy olla riittävän tiheässä.


En tiedä onko hedelmällistä etsiä suoraa vertailukohtaa näiden kesken. Helsingissä on pääosin toimivat raideliikenneyhteydet jo olemassa (joita pitkin keskustaan pääsee ruuhkitta) jos kohta jakelu keskustassa ontuu. Tampereella ongelma ei ole niinkään keskustassa vaan ruuhkaisilla sisääntuloväylillä, erityisesti lännessä, josta julkinen liikenne (=bussi) ei ole houkutteleva kun se seisoo samoissa ruuhkissa kuin autot. Minusta Helsingissä kyse on hienosäädöstä, Tampereella perustavanlaatuisesta tilanteen parantamisesta. Tosin se täysin subjektiivinen näkemykseni enkä sano etteikö tietyillä kriteereillä pisara voisi olla järkevä. Mutta kyllä se hintalappu kuulostaa silti aika kovalta, kun ottaa huomioon kuinka pieni luuppi sillä saataisiin ja että Helsingin seutu ei ole kymmenen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseutu. Mutta en lähde väittelemään tästä sen enempää, kun en ole perehtynyt riittävästi kaikkiin aspekteihin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta kyllä se hintalappu kuulostaa silti aika kovalta, kun ottaa huomioon kuinka pieni luuppi sillä saataisiin ja että Helsingin seutu ei ole kymmenen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseutu.


No enpä nyt tiedä. Kymmenen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseuduilla rakennetaan tällaisia "pisaroita". Hintalappu vaivaiset 16 miljardia puntaa. Naapurissakin Citybanan maksaa kolme neljä kertaa enemmän kuin Pisara.

Ei hintalappu tietenkään mitään hankkeesta kerro, mutta kunhan nyt vain halusin sanoa, ettei hintalappu mikään järisyttävän iso ole. Kyllä Suomessakin raskasraidehankkeita voidaan ja kannattaa rakentaa, eikä Pisara poikkea sellaisen normaalista hintatasosta mitenkään. Ja tuo nyt on raskasraidehanke juuri siellä, missä sille on parhaimmat perusteet.

Ei se luupin pituus vaan miten sitä käyttää... Toisin sanoen noilla kolmella asemalla nyt vain sattuu olemaan sellaiset käyttäjämäärät joka tapauksessa, että on helppoa nähdä, että hankkeelle on kannattavuutta saatu laskennallisestikin.

----------


## late-

> Kartan perusteella itäpuoleinen kaupunkirata saattaisi juuri ja juuri kääntyä vapaaseen tilaan Ratapihantien ali, ja voisi silloin jatkaa pinnalla konepajalle asti. Sinne voitaisiin rakentaa cut-and-cover-asema inhimillisin kustannuksin ja toimistotorni päälle, ja aseman jälkeen mentäisiin syvemmälle Kallioon (niinkuin kirjaimellisesti).


Taitaa vain valitettavasti Konepajan kaavoitus olla jo valmista ja sopivin Ratapihantien alitusrako eli nykyinen raiteen paikka on varattu Teollisuuskadulle. Periaatteessa kai vähän etelämpää voisi silti päästä.

Vanhoista Pisaran suunnitelmistahan löytyy myös Alppilan asema Sturenkadun kohdalta. Palvelisi varmaankin hyvin, mutta ei taida kannattaa koko hankkeen kontekstissa, jos ei päästä rakentamaan mainitsemallasi tavalla edullisesti.

----------


## kouvo

> Tosin se täysin subjektiivinen näkemykseni enkä sano etteikö tietyillä kriteereillä pisara voisi olla järkevä. Mutta kyllä se hintalappu kuulostaa silti aika kovalta, kun ottaa huomioon kuinka pieni luuppi sillä saataisiin ja että Helsingin seutu ei ole kymmenen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseutu. Mutta en lähde väittelemään tästä sen enempää, kun en ole perehtynyt riittävästi kaikkiin aspekteihin.


Eikä välttämättä kannatakkaan, saattaisi nimittäin pakasta nousta samanlainen mustapekka kuin Vihreille naisille. Pisara taitaa olla niitä harvoja hankkeita, joiden hyödyllisyydestä foorumilla vallitsee kohtalainen yksimielisyys.

----------


## kouvo

> Vanhoista Pisaran suunnitelmistahan löytyy myös Alppilan asema Sturenkadun kohdalta. Palvelisi varmaankin hyvin, mutta ei taida kannattaa koko hankkeen kontekstissa, jos ei päästä rakentamaan mainitsemallasi tavalla edullisesti.


Pisaralle ei nyt muutenkaan kannata lähteä lisäilemään enempää asemia, ettei matka-aika keskustaan pitene. Töölö ja Hakaniemi riittävät mainiosti.

----------


## risukasa

> Pisaralle ei nyt muutenkaan kannata lähteä lisäilemään enempää asemia, ettei matka-aika keskustaan pitene. Töölö ja Hakaniemi riittävät mainiosti.


Siinä niitä matka-aikoja vasta pidennetään, kun karsitaan asematiheyttä keskustassa. Sadat tuhannet matkat vuodessa pitenevät minuuteilla.

----------


## RPee

Mielestäni aikaisemmin on jo hyvin perusteltu monelta taholta miksi pisara olisi hyvä hanke jo nykyisen kaltaisena mini-pisarana. Mutta mielestäni pisara pitäisi rakentaa ehdottomasti laajempana versiona, jotta se palvelisi paremmin kantakaupungin aluetta ja parantaisi niiden saavutettavuutta nykyisten ja tulevien kaupunkiratojen asemilta. Samalla se korvaisi Töölön metron (tai oikeastaan olisi se), jolloin rahaa säästyisi muihin hankkeisiin.

Eli ehdotukseni uudesta ytv-metrosta tunnelissa olisi seuraavanlainen: Rantarata/Vantaankoski -> Ilmala - Pasila - (Vallila konepaja) - Hakaniemi - Aleksanterinkatu/Erottaja - Kamppi - (Töölöntori) - Stadion - Meilahti - Pasila - (Kumpula) -> Päärata. Suluissa olevat asemat olisivat mahdollisuus toteuttaa mikäli tarvetta olisi.

Linjaus toteutettaisiin siten, että pääradan kaupunkiraiteet käännettäisiin Käpylän aseman jälkeen Tuusulanväylän/Mäkelänkadun alle ja rata kaartaisi Pasilan suunnitellulle metroasemalle, jonka päälle uuden Keski-Pasilan keskustakorttelit toteutettaisiin. Käpylän ja Pasilan välille voitaisiin rakentaa Kumpulan asema mikäli tarvetta löytyy. Siitä rata jatkuisi Meilahteen ja Töölössä olisi yksi (Ooppera) tai kaksi (Stadion ja Töölöntori) asemaa ennen Kamppia. Rantaradan suunnasta tulevat raiteet käännettäisiin ennen nykyistä Ilmalan asemaa tunneliin ja uusi asema rakennettaisiin Ilmalan/Länsi-Pasilan alle siten, että päästäisiin vielä kurvaamaan Pasilan metroasemalle esim. pääradalta tulevien raiteiden väliin. Näin ollen samaan suuntaan kulkevista junista olisi laiturin yli vaihto (esim. rantaradan suunnasta pääradan suuntaan ja toisinpäin). Pasilan jälkeen käännyttäisiin etelään ja ennen Hakaniemeä voisi olla asema Vallilan konepajan/Sturenkadun kohdilla. Hakaniemen jälkeen olisi keskusta-asema suunnilleen Esplanadin kohdilla ja sen jälkeen tulisi Kamppi ja matka jatkuisi Töölön suuntaan. 

Hanke olisi kallis, mutta samalla saataisiin kaksi uutta metrolinjaa, joiden muut osat ovat jo melkein valmiit ja laajentaminen halvempana pintaratana (Espoon kaupunkirata ja Vantaankoski-Kivistö). Lisäksi Rautatieaseman ja Pasilan aseman välille vapautuisi kapasiteettiä pääradan liikenteen kehittämiseen. Pasilan asemaa voitaisiin myös kehittää siten, että raiteet 1 & 2 olisivat nyk. pääradan lähiliikenteelle, 3 & 4 lentoaseman kautta kulkevalle kaukoliikenteelle (ja myös muutamille lähijunille, jos sekaan mahtuu), 5 & 6 Ilmalan huoltoliikenteelle ja 7 & 8 rantaradan lähi- ja kaukojunille. Jokerina linjaisin vapautuvien A/M raiteiden 9 & 10 tilalle pari pikaratikkalinjaa Kaivokadulta Pasilan kautta lentoaseman suuntaan (pysäkit esim. Elielinaukio, Töölönlahti, Helsinginkatu, Nordenskiöldinkatu, Keski-Pasila 1, Keski-Pasila 2, jaffa-areena, Pohjois-Pasila 1, Pohjois-Pasila 2, Metsälä,...).

Maankäyttöön voisi sen verran todeta, että Töölönlahdelle vapautuisi radan puolelta hieman lisää maata rakennettavaksi turhien raiteiden takia. Suurin potentiaali on kuitenkin Pasilan alueella. Keski-Pasilaan voitaisiin lisätä kunnolla rakennusoikeutta, kun yhteydet joka suuntaan ovat hyvät ja näin siitä voisi tulla oikeasti uusi keskusta-alue Helsinkiin (nykyisellään lähinnä hyvä vitsi). Pasilan asema voitaisiin rakentaa uusiksi Kampin keskuksen tyyliin niin, että koko asema sijaitsisi "kellarissa". Lisäksi tulee vielä Hartwall Areenan ympäristö ja mahdolliset kansirakenteet ratojen/ratapihojen päälle, niin uutta rakennusoikeutta löytyy kyllä paljon kustantamaan muutostöitä. Eikä nimbyjäkään pitäisi olla esteenä, liito-oravista en tiedä. Ja tietenkin Hakaniemi/Kallio ja Töölön alue voisivat kehittyä vielä voimakkaammiksi keskusta-alueiksi uusien asemien ympäriltä.

Keskustan pintaliikenne hoituisi esikaupunkeihin pidennetyillä (pika)ratikkalinjoilla, jotka samalla korvaisivat suoria bussilinjoja. Pitkän tähtäimen tavoitteena tällä suunnitelmalla olisi se, että nykyinen metro- ja lähijunaradat olisivat samalla (pikaratikka)kalustolla liikennöitäviä ja verkkoa voitaisiin laajentaa kevyemmin rakennetuilla maanpäällisillä osuuksilla (esim. Tramwest ja Pasilasta Viikin suuntaan aina Hakunilaan asti). Poikittaisyhteydet voisivat myös hoitua samalla kalustolla (Jokeri 1, Jokeri 2, Vantaan pikaratikat).

Tulipas tekstiä. Yksi kuva olisi kertonut varmaankin enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa.

----------


## RPee

Edelliseen liittyen tuli muutamia kysymyksiä mieleen (yleisesti ottaen pisaraan liittyen):

Onko tarpeen, että radat risteävät Pasilassa (pääradan suunnalta ensiksi Töölöön, vaihto laiturin yli rantaradan suuntaan)? Vai pitäisikö sittenkin mennä ensiksi Hakaniemeen (laiturit nykyisellään etelä-pohjoissuunnassa)? Toisaalta se sulkisi Meilahden pois radan varrelta, kun ei ole järkevää koukata rantaradan junia Pasilasta enään Meilahteen. Entä vaikutukset Pasilan aseman kehittämiseen ja junaliikenteen lisäämiseen?Mitkä asemat ovat tarpeellisia, parantavat joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta eniten ja luovat uusia kehitysmahdollisuuksia kaupungille?Entäpä kustannukset ja hyötysuhde verrattuna siihen, että rakennetaan kaksi uutta tunnelirataa (Töölön metro+mini-pisara)? Tai pelkkä Töölön metro ja jätetään pisara tekemättä, onhan rautatieasema ja Pasilan asema jo olemassa, mistä voi vaihdella metroon?Voiko muunvärinen juna kuin oranssi kulkea tunnelissa Helsingissä (Helsingin erityisolosuhteiden takia)?Onko 5 min minimi vuoroväli millä voitasiin liikennöidä pisaran maanalaisella osuudella? Eli monta linjaa mahtuisi maanalaiselle runko-osuudelle, jos haaran vuoroväli olisi 10 min.

----------


## RPee

Helsingin Uutiset (14.12): Pisara lennähti ratahankkeiden kärkeen

Ei taida toteutua ennen vuotta 2030, kun on niin tärkeitä hankkeita jonossa edellä. Ja ne ei onneksi ole miljardiluokan hankkeita ja hk-suhdekin on erinomainen. No, Töölön metroa ja Pasilan terminaalia odotellessa...

----------


## petteri

Länsimetro Matinkylään valmistuu ilmeisesti vuonna 2012 tai 2013 ja Kehärata valmistunee vuosina 2014-2015 . Laajasalon ratikka valmistunee sekin vuosina 2013-2015.

Minusta vaikuttaisi ihan mahdolliselta, että Espoon kaupunkiradan, Raide-Jokerin ja metron Matinkylä-Kivenlahti rakennustyöt alkaisivat vuosina 2013-2015. Vaikka jos valtiolta tulee jonkinlainen elvytyspaketti liikenneväyliin ainakin Espoon kaupunkirata voi nopeutuakin.

Kehäradan ja Espoon kaupunkiradan valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin ratapiha on täynnä ja kaikki uudet lähijunayhteydet vaativat lisäkapasiteettia, jos parantuvalla kulunvalvonnalla ei saada merkittävää parannusta ratapihan käyttöön. 

Jos hyvin käy Pisaran rakennustyöt saattaisivat alkaa jo ennen vuotta 2020. Mutta tuo voi olla toiveajatteluakin.

----------


## Kolli

Pisara on todella tarpeellinen hanke, itse uskon vakaasti, että sen toteutus aikaistuu huomattavasti. Sen  avulla voidaan ratkaista merkittäviä kapasiteettiongelmia.

----------


## petteri

Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että lähiaikoina USA:han iskee lama, Manner- Eurooppaan syvä taantuma ja Suomeenkin tulee taantuma, joskin vähän lievempänä kuin muualle. 

Suomessakin rakentamisen hiipuminen tiputtaa ensi vuoden aikana kaikki ilmat pois tarjouksista. Pahassa rakennustaantumassa  rakennusfirmat ja alihankkijat tekevät töitä nolla- tai miinuskatteella, kaikki tarvikkeet ja raaka-aineet halpenevat reilusti ja työkin halpenee jonkin verran. Kokonaisuudessaan tarjoustaso voi tipahtaa suhdannehuippuun verrattuna 15-30 %. Länsimetron ja kehäradan kustannusarviot lienevätkin jo tässä suhdannetilanteessa taas pielessä, mutteivät siihen suuntaan kuin viime vuosina on liikennehankkeissa totuttu, ja rakentamisen sukellushan on vasta alkanut.

Kun valtiolla on tarve elvyttää, rakentamisen kustannustason halpeneminen voi pistää muitakin hankkeita liikkeelle. Espoon kaupunkirata taitaa olla helpoiten nopeutettava pääkaupunkiseudun joukkolliikennehanke, jos jotain uutta halutaan nopeasti.

----------


## RPee

Paperiversiossa "fakta-ruutu" tietää kertoa, että "lähijunat ajaisivat reittiä heilurimaisesti jopa kolmen minuutin vuorovälein". Olisiko mahdollista siis linjata jotain pidemmän matkan lähijunia pisaran kautta suunniteltujen E/K- ja M/I-heilurien lisäksi. Häiriöherkkyys saattaisi tosin olla suurempi, mutta toisaalta junat ajaisivat peräkkäin tunnelissa eivätkä raiteet risteäisi, kuten tällä hetkellä Helsingin päässä tekevät.

Entä onko Pasila seuraava pullonkaula pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen vai tehdäänkö jotain muutoksia samalla kertaa. Nykyistä asemaa ei voi toiminnallisuuden kannalta miksikään esikuvaksi ottaa. Vapaata tilaa aseman ympärillä vaikka kuinka paljon ja silti kaikki matkustajat on siirrettävä yksien liukuportaiden kautta, jotka aamuruuhkassa ovat aivan tukossa. Ja mikäli uusia raidehankkeita toteutuu niin riittävätkö nykyiset laiturit tulevaisuuden junaliikenteen laajennuksille?




> Espoon kaupunkirata taitaa olla helpoiten nopeutettava pääkaupunkiseudun joukkolliikennehanke, jos jotain uutta halutaan nopeasti.


Totta eikä tarvitse rakentaa kallista tunnelirataa. Kuitenkin lähitulevaisuudessa ajankohtainen/välttämätön hanke mikäli muita ratahankkeita aiotaan toteuttaa sillä suunnalla.

----------


## late-

> Entä onko Pasila seuraava pullonkaula pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen vai tehdäänkö jotain muutoksia samalla kertaa. Nykyistä asemaa ei voi toiminnallisuuden kannalta miksikään esikuvaksi ottaa. Vapaata tilaa aseman ympärillä vaikka kuinka paljon ja silti kaikki matkustajat on siirrettävä yksien liukuportaiden kautta, jotka aamuruuhkassa ovat aivan tukossa.


Olen pohtinut, josko aamuruuhka voisi helpottaa asentamalla ruuhkaisille laitureille yhdet lisäliukuportaat kaventamalla asemahalliin johtavaa portaikkoa. Ruuhkahan on pääasiassa ylöspäin. Aseman alikulkua pitäisi ehkä samalla parantaa, jotta hätäpoistumistiemääräykset täyttyisivät. Rullaportaat käyvät hätäpoistumistiestä vain tiettyä kulmaa loivempina enkä osaa sanoa miten jyrkät näistä tulisi.

----------


## petteri

VR nostaa pisararadan tärkeimmäksi uudeksi ratahankkeeksi.

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakenn...icle210710.ece

Kun länsimetro ja pisararata ovat valmistuneet, matka esimerkiksi Tikkurilasta Otaniemeen kestänee nykyisen 50-60 minuutin sijasta 35-40 minuuttia.

----------


## petteri

Pisara on suunniteltu kaksiraiteiseksi, mutta kannattaisikohan Pisara kuitenkin rakentaa 4 raiteisena? Silloin saataisiin kaikki lähijunat tunneliin. Kuinkahan paljon enemmän 4 raiteinen pisara maksaisi? 50 %?

Jos Pisara rakennettaisiin 4 raiteisena, Rautatieaseman ja Pasilan välille jäisi ylimääräisiä raiteita, joita pitkin voitaisiin ajaa pikaratikoita pohjoiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pisara on suunniteltu kaksiraiteiseksi, mutta kannattaisikohan Pisara kuitenkin rakentaa 4 raiteisena? Silloin saataisiin kaikki lähijunat tunneliin. Kuinkahan paljon enemmän 4 raiteinen pisara maksaisi? 50 %?


Riittäisi, että päärautatieaseman maanalaisella puolella olisi 4 raidetta. Silloin pidemmän matkan junat voisivat odottaa rauhassa lähtöaikaansa, kun taas lyhyen matkan junat pysähtyisivät siellä vain lyhyeksi aikaa kuten metrojuna. Itse tunneliin riittää 1  raide kumpaankin suuntaan, koska 3 minuutin vuoroväliin saataisiin mahtumaan ainakin koko nykyinen lähijunatarjonta ainakin ns tunnuksellisten lähijunien osalta. Pidemmän matkan junat joutusivat toki ajamaan vähän hitaammin tai pysähtymään Töölön ja Hakaniemen väliasemillakin, mutta ketä se haittaisi?

Tekniikka&Talous lehden sivulla on jo käynnistynyt pieni kekustelu Pisarasta, ja tuttuja nimiä näkyy kanssa. 

Se, että miksi Helsingin Kaupunki ei ole niin innostunut Pisarasta ja ajaa ennemin Töölön-Pasilan metroa, lienee se, että Pisaran liikenne olisi pelkästään VR:n operoimaa monopolinsa turvin, ja matkustajien joukossa olisi enemmän ulkokuntalaisia kuin helsinkiläisiä, ts Helsingille ei tippuisi tuloja ollenkaan siitä, eikä siksi suostu osallistumaan kustannuksiin. 

Kyllä täytyy sanoa että elämme aika kummallisessa maassa, että fiksut raideliikennehankkeet joutuvat aina vastatuuleen koska vaikka rahaa olisi, niin aina vain joku osapuoli yrittää vetää välistä. Ei jummarra. 

Ja väitettä että Pisaraa eivät käyttäisi helsinkiläiset en myöskään ymmärrä. Pisaraa voidaan rakentaa tarkkaan samalle linjaukselle kuin ns Töölön metroa, ja kun ja jos se on toiminnassa, niin kyllä stadilaiset tulevat käyttämään sitä yhtä ahkerasti esim matkoillaan Oopperaan ja Stadikalle tai Töölöstä keskustaan. Väite on yhtä nurkkakuntainen kuin joidenkin espoolaisten väitteet että "länsimetroa rakennettaisiin muka vain hesalaisille"!

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Tosiaan. Huipputuntina pääradan suuntaankin lähtee vain 20 lähijunaa, jotka mahtuvat vaivatta yhteen tunneliin.

Kun keskustan maanalaiselle asemalle neljä (tai kuusi) raidetta, niin kaikki lähijunat saadaan pisaralle. Tuon ei pitäisi maksaa ihan tolkuttomasti.

----------


## Kolli

Pisaran poraaminen olisi tosiaan _ensiarvoisen_ tärkeää.
Sillä vapautettaisiin kapasiteettia Helsingin ratapihalta ja tuettaisiin monien alueiden saavutettavuutta. Esim. Töölö tarvitsee metron lisäksi ehdottomasti rautatieaseman. Hakaniemestä tulisi myös tärkeä vaihtoasema. Pisara on suoranainen välttämättömyys, jota joudutaan luultavasti aikaistamaankin.

Itse olen varma, että sitä, kuten monia muitakin laiminlyötyjä tärkeitä joukkoliikenneprojekteja ryhdytään HSL:n toimesta toteuttamaan lainarahalla ja rahastomalleilla, koska ne eivät voi odottaa. En pitäisi mahdottomana, että pisaran rakentaminen alkaisi jo ennen 2015

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tosiaan. Huipputuntina pääradan suuntaankin lähtee vain 20 lähijunaa, jotka mahtuvat vaivatta yhteen tunneliin.
> 
> Kun keskustan maanalaiselle asemalle neljä (tai kuusi) raidetta, niin kaikki lähijunat saadaan pisaralle. Tuon ei pitäisi maksaa ihan tolkuttomasti.


Nykyisen aikataulun mukaan klo 1600-1700 välillä lähtee 17 lähijunaa päärataa pitkin pohjoiseen. Ja siihen sisältyy tunnuksettomatkin. Jos tunnuksettomat sekä Lahden junat lähtisivät kaukojunalaitureilta aseman sisäpihalta, niin tunneliin tarvittaisiin kapasiteettia yhteen suuntaan 14 junalle/tunti, varaa olisi siis lisätä vielä muutama nykyisen lisäksi. Rantaradan junathan olisivat Pisaran ollessa käytössä vain "jatkettuja" pääradan junia, ja Vantaankosken radalla ei olisi omia junia ollenkaan, vaan samat junat kiertäisivät pääradan, Vantaankosken radan, Kehäradan ja Pisaran muodostamaa "kahdeksikkoa" tai "koiranluuta", ja sisältyisivät pääradan junien lukumäärään.

t. Rainer

----------


## SlaverioT

Voisihan osan Pisaran eduista saada karkeasti tällä tavoinkin. Tai vastaavasti kierrättämällä Töölön kautta. Tunnelirakentamisesta jäisi pois ainakin kolmasosa. Pasilan ja Rautatieaseman välille jäisi vielä useita raiteita kaukojunien käyttöön jos vain kahta niistä käyttäisivät tunnelista tulevat/menevät lähijunat.

T:Budjettileikkuri

----------


## ultrix

Mun mielestä Pisaraan ei kannata väkisin änkeä YSURGHZ-junia, varsinkaan jos niille tarvitaan erilliset seisontaraiteet. Niille on Pisaran myötä yllin kyllin tilaa Kluuvinlahden ja Kaisun seisontaraiteilla. Lisäksi jos Klaukkalan baana joskus toteutuu niin Pisaraan tulee tunkua.

----------


## Miska

> Mun mielestä Pisaraan ei kannata väkisin änkeä YSURGHZ-junia, varsinkaan jos niille tarvitaan erilliset seisontaraiteet.


Lisäksi noiden pidemmänmatkan lähijunien liikenne ei ole yhtä täsmällistä kuin kaupunkiratojen junien. Parinkin minuutin myöhästymiset esimerkiksi vaihtoyhteyksien odottelun takia voisivat aiheuttaa viivästyksiä myös täsmällisille kaupunkiratojen junille. Pisara tarjoaisi tiheävuoroväliset vaihtoyhteydet Pasilassa YSURGHZ-junille/-lta. 

Toisaalta tällä jaolla voitaisiin ehkä ohjata lyhytmatkalaisia kaupunkiratojen juniin, jolloin pidemmälle jatkavissa junissa ei tarvitsisi mitoittaa yksikkökokoa esimerkiksi Helsinki - Kerava tai Helsinki - Leppävaara -osuuksien mukaan (näin siis sillä oletuksella, että Kirkkonummen/Karjaan, Riihimäen/Tampereen ja Lahden/Kouvolan lähijunat ovat kuormittuneimpia niillä osuuksilla, joilla rinnalla kulkee myös kaupunkiradan junia).

----------


## kouvo

> Esim. Töölö tarvitsee metron lisäksi ehdottomasti rautatieaseman


, lentokentän ja ydinsukellusvenesataman.

----------


## Max

> Toisaalta tällä jaolla voitaisiin ehkä ohjata lyhytmatkalaisia kaupunkiratojen juniin, jolloin pidemmälle jatkavissa junissa ei tarvitsisi mitoittaa yksikkökokoa esimerkiksi Helsinki - Kerava tai Helsinki - Leppävaara -osuuksien mukaan (näin siis sillä oletuksella, että Kirkkonummen/Karjaan, Riihimäen/Tampereen ja Lahden/Kouvolan lähijunat ovat kuormittuneimpia niillä osuuksilla, joilla rinnalla kulkee myös kaupunkiradan junia).


Tosin jos esim. Tikkurilan ja Pasilan välillä kaikki kaupunkiradan junat aikovat tulevaisuudessa olla "metromaisia", eli pysähdellä I-junan tapaan joka pysäkille, taitaa Tikkurilasta Töölöönkin matkustettaessa olla nopeampaa ajaa R:llä Pasilaan ja vaihtaa siellä Pisaran edelliseen vuoroon...

----------


## kemkim

> Tosin jos esim. Tikkurilan ja Pasilan välillä kaikki kaupunkiradan junat aikovat tulevaisuudessa olla "metromaisia", eli pysähdellä I-junan tapaan joka pysäkille, taitaa Tikkurilasta Töölöönkin matkustettaessa olla nopeampaa ajaa R:llä Pasilaan ja vaihtaa siellä Pisaran edelliseen vuoroon...


Se, että nopeat paikallisjunat ovat suosittuja Keravalla ja Tikkurilassa asuvien keskuudessa hitaampien K- ja I-junien sijaan, ei se ole ongelma, vaan hieno juttu, kun käyttäjiä riittää. Jos kyseessä olisivat bussit, niin laitettaisiin hieman ennen pitkän matkan junien tuloa lähtemään vastaavan nopeuksisia pikabusseja keskustaan. Jos raidekapasiteetti ei riitä, niin sitä on rakennettava lisää. Varmasti porukka mahtuisi kyytiin, kun lisättäisiin tuntia kohden yksi Z-juna ja yksi H-juna. Sitä ennen Keravalta aiheutuvaa kuormitusta voitaisiin vähentää parantamalla entisestään suoria bussilinjoja Helsinkiin eri puolille, jotta koko kysyntä ei suuntautuisi vain junaan.

----------


## hylje

Junien kapasiteettiahan ei yleisesti tarvitse lisätä uusin vuoroin vaan pidentämällä olemassaolevia junia.

----------


## petteri

> Junien kapasiteettiahan ei yleisesti tarvitse lisätä uusin vuoroin vaan pidentämällä olemassaolevia junia.


Nykyisellä Helsingin aseman laiturirakenteella yksikköjen lisääminen ei helpota paljoa sivulaitureiden junien ruuhkia, kun junat tayttyvät hyvin epätasaisesti. Pisara parantaa tilannetta.

----------


## RPee

Ohoh, olisiko uudet tuulet vihdoinkin puhaltamassa ja järki voittamassa.

Liikenteen kasvu nostaa Pisara-radan tärkeäksi




> Lähijunien matkustajat ovat joutuneet tottumaan siihen, että Helsingin asemaa lähestyttäessä Linnunlaulussa tulee selittämätön seisahdus. Siinä ollaan Helsingin seudun ja koko maankin junaliikenteen pullonkaulassa. Pienikin häiriö säteilee helposti laajalle lähiliikenteeseen ja joissakin tapauksissa myös kaukojunien lähtöihin ja saapumisiin.
> 
> Vaikka päärautatieasemalla on 19 numeroitua raidetta, tila on käynyt riittämättömäksi. Yksi riesan lievistä muodoista on se, että junia on laiturissa jonossa, jolloin kävelymatkaa kauimmaiseen kertyy pitkästi.
> 
> Viime vuonna VR:n Helsingin seutuliikenteessä ja muulla vyöhykealueella tehtiin yhteensä yli 62 miljoonaa matkaa. Viidessä vuodessa matkojen määrä on kasvanut liki 40 prosenttia. Samaan aikaan kaukojunienkin suosio on kasvanut.
> 
> Uusia raiteita Helsingin asemalle on vaikea enää sovittaa. Ahtauden ongelmaan on kehitetty kaksi vaihtoehtoista ratkaisua. Toinen on rakentaa Pasilan aseman länsipuolelle kahteen kerrokseen yhteensä kaksitoista raidetta. Jos lähijunien pääteasema olisi Pasila, keskusta olisi junanvaihdon takana.
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto Pasilasta etelään olisi Pisara-rata. Se tekisi 7,5 kilomerin mittaisen lenkin tunnelissa. Pisaralle on hahmoteltu kolmea asemaa: Ooppera eli Töölöntori, Keskusta Makkaratalon tietämillä sekä Hakaniemi.
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ohoh, olisiko uudet tuulet vihdoinkin puhaltamassa ja järki voittamassa.


Ei ole, kun Pisaraa perustellaan Helsingin aseman kapasiteettiongelmilla, joita ei ole. On vain tarpeetonta junien pysäköintiä Helsingissä, kun se voidaan järjestää reittien toisiin päihin, kuten Pisaran tapauksessa tehtäisiin.

Eikä ole, kun Pisara linjataan Pasilasta Pasilaan, eikä alkuperäisen U-metrosuunnitelman mukaan Huopalahdesta Pasilaan, jolloin joka tapauksessa kallis yhteys palvelisi ratkaisevasti laajempaa aluetta.

Järki voittaisi ja uudet tuulet puhaltaisivat, jos tällaista hanketta ajateltaisiin joukkoliikennejärjestelmän toimivuuden kannalta. Ei esimerkiksi siksi, että jotain louhittavaa täytyy keksiä senkin jälkeen, kun nykyiset urakat tulevat valmiiksi.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Tämä on nyt taas vaikea pala. Kumpaa uskon, Anteroa vai asiantuntijoiden tekemää pisara-selvitystä, rhk:ta sekä niiden matkustajien kertomuksia, jotka junaa joka aamu käyttävät?

Pisara ratkaisee ne kapasiteettiongelmat, joita on koska ratapiha on niin täynnä. Jos edelleenkin halutaan, että toimivuus säilyy ja että kaikilla paikallisjunilla pääsee Helsingin keskustaan, ei muuta vaihtoehtoa ole. Tai on: räjäytetään linnunlaulun kalliot, perutaan UPM-Kymmenen pääkonttorihanke ja tehdään 5-6 raidetta lisää siten, että Sanomatalon päässä on laituri...

Pisaralle on aivan selkeät ja loogiset perustelunsa ja hanke tulisikin asettaa Espoon kaupunkiradan jälkeen prioriteettilistalla seuraavaksi. Samalla Töölön saavutettavuus paranee, sillä nykyinen yhteys 7B:llä on hidas ja epävarma. Junien kulku on varmempaa ja Hakaniemestä muodostuu tärkeä vaihtoasema metron ja paikallisjunan välille. Kun nyt luin tämän pisara-kritiikin, niin vaikka en ole älykkö, tiedemies tai asiantuntija, niin konkretia jäi puuttumaan.

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että maan alta on löytynyt ratkaisu Tukholmassa, Pariisissa (Chatêlet, RER..), Frankfurtissa, Münchenissä ja monissa muissa paikoissa. Tässä vain joitakin esimerkkejä.

Vastarinta tulee varmaan olemaan raivokasta niiden taholta, joiden mielestä Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteettiongelmat ratkaisisi ratikka tms, mutta itse uskon hankkeen toteutumiseen. Helsingin seudulla on liian kauan laiminlyöty tärkeintä raideliikennehankkeita, sekä kevyitä että raskaita. Tästä kärsimme yhä enemmän ja enemmän. Siksi tulevaisuudessa jouduttaneen koviin laina yms toimenpiteisiin, jotta saavutamme edes keskivertotason ja säilytämme kilpailukykymme ja houkuttelevuutemme.

----------


## hylje

Aika olkiukon näköistä. Kapasiteettiongelmat johtuvat siitä, että junia pidetään laitureilla kymmeniä minuutteja kerrallaan, siis parkkeeraamisesta. Seisonta-aikaa tarvitaan muualla maailmassa paljon vähemmän. Tällöin tuiki tarpeelliset seisontajaksot hoidetaan muualla kuin päärautatieasemalla. Käyttämätöntä seisontatilaa kun riittää nykyisilläkin lähijunien pääteasemilla, ja lisäkapasiteettikin on huomattavasti halvempaa kuin Helsingin keskustassa.

Tähän ratkaisuun ei liity mitään vaihtoehtoisia investointeja kuten raitiovaunuja, vain toimintatapojen muutosta.

----------


## Murzu

> Ei ole, kun Pisaraa perustellaan Helsingin aseman kapasiteettiongelmilla, joita ei ole. On vain tarpeetonta junien pysäköintiä Helsingissä, kun se voidaan järjestää reittien toisiin päihin, kuten Pisaran tapauksessa tehtäisiin.


Ei niitä junia sinne Helsingin rautatieasemalle TARPEETTOMASTI pysäköidä, kuten väität. Esimerkiksi K- ja I-junat pysäköivät 1-4 raiteilla pääsääntöisesti 10 minuutiksi. Ja vastaavasti M- ja A-junat 16-19 raiteilla 10 minuutiksi. Ruuhka-aikaan siis, jolloin on tämä kapasiteetti ongelma. 

Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolellahan kapasiteetti ongelmaa ei ole, ja esim puolilta päivin ja iltaisin saatetaan pysäköidä pidemmäksikin ajaksi, mutta se ei aiheuta ongelmaa.

Kun puhutaan 10min kääntöajasta Helsingin asemalla, niin se on mielestäsi tarpeettoman pitkä aika. Teoreettisesti olisi mahdollista lyhentää kääntöaika (=pysäköintiaika) vaikkapa 5 minuuttiin, mutta se toisi mukanaan ongelmia. 

Teoriassa Helsinkiin saapuva I-juna voisi kääntyä K-junaksi esim 6min kääntöajalla, jolloin "tarpeeton pysäköinti" olisi mahdollisimman lyhyt. Mutta useimmiten I- ja K-junien runkojen lukumäärät ovat erilaiset. Eli jos I-juna saapuu yhdellä rungolla ja K-junaan tarvitaan 2 tai 3 runkoa, niin tällöin tarvitaan runkojen toisiinsa kytkeminen, tämä vie teoriassakin noin 4-5 minuuttia, koska juna pitää tyhjentyä matkustajista, ennen kuin voidaan kytkeä toiseen junaan kiinni. Tämä on jo ihan turvallisuusseikka. Entä sitten, kun on talvi ja väli täytyy ensin puhdistaa lumesta ja jäästä. Luulen että tällöin 10 minuutinkin kääntöaika jää lyhyeksi. 

Sama ongelma on junan kokoonpanon muuttaminen esim 3:sta 2:ksi. Tällöin 10 minuutinkin kääntöaika aiheutaa ongelmia. Junan saapuessa Helsinkiin, on laiturilla jo puolensataa matkustajaa odottamassa. Ensin hirveä kaaos, kun matkustajat purkautuu junasta, ja ovien edessä on tukkeena odottajia, koska eihän matkustajan tarvitse eikä saa tajuta mitään. Kun 90% junasta on tyhjentynyt, niin uusia ravaa jo sisään senkin edestä. Siinä on henkilökunnalla täysi työ saada lukittavaksi tarkoitettu juna tyhjäksi, ei siinä paljon kuulutukset auta, kun ei kukaan kuitenkaan kuuntele. Matkustajat pitää yksitellen käydä pyytämässä pois ja siirtymään seuraavaan junaan, tämä vie aikaa. Tämän takia yleensä kytkemistapauksissa jätetään suosiolla 12-20 minuuttia kääntöaikaa, kaaoksen välttämiseksi. 

Sitten täytyy olla vielä pelivaraa. Usein aamu/iltaruuhkassa esiintyy myöhästelyjä, lähinnä matkustajien paljouden takia, eli asemilla kestää ja kestää. Tämän ja edellämainittujen seikkojen takia 10min on minimi, jotta kaaosta ei syntyisi, ja junaliikenne pysyisi edes jotenkin täsmällisenä. 

Ja se linnunlaulun pysähdys mitä hesarissa kirjoitettiin johtuu monesti siitä, että Helsingistä lähtevä juna ei pääse lähtemään aikataulussa, koska juuri lähtöajalla oviin syöksyy lastenvaunujen kanssa äiti, joka huomasi että joku juna siinä on vielä ovet auki, ei kun sisään. Aikaa menee minuutti, ennen kuin juna pääsee lähtemään, ja samalla Linnunlaulussa juna joutuu pysähtymään, koska tuloraiteen vapautuminen kesti. 

Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella taas, Linnunlaulun pysähdys johtuu usein siitä, että Pasila-Helsinki välin 5min on ylimitoitettu, sen voi ajaa 3:ssa minuutissa. Tämän takia juna voi saapua Linnunlauluun etuajassa, ja sen takia pysähtyä minuutiksi, saapuen kuitenkin aikataulun mukaisesti Helsinkiin. Matkustajasta tämä tuntuu kuitenkin automaattisesti myöhästymiseltä. 

Asioihin on aina syy. Pointtini oli se, ettei mitään pysäköintiä Helsingin rautatieasemalla harrasteta tarpeettomasti, ei edes niiden poliisiautojen. Kyllä syy aina on, vaikka se ei maallikolle aina aukenekaan. Tottakai aina parantamisen varaa on, ja ehkä kaikkien junien uudelleen aikatauluttamisella saavutettaisiin ehkä 2% parempi kapasiteetti, tai sitten 2% huonompi. Mutta mitään kapasiteettiongelmaa ei millään kääntöaikojen tehostamisella ratkaista, vaikka yritetty onkin. 

Nykyäänkin K-junia kääntyy esim H-juniksi satunnaisesti, vain sen takia että saataisiin tehostettua kääntöaikaa. Mutta mitään kokonaisvaltaista ongelmien poistoa ei ole edes teoriassa mahdollista tehdä, nykyisellä ratapihalla. Siksi PISARA on niin kovassa huudossa, että se toisi oikeasti ratkaisun ongelmaan. Kääntöaikojen tehostaminen on pelkää tekohengitystä. PISARA on tulevaisuuden ratkaisu, koska kapasiteettitarve lisääntyy jatkuvasti. PISARA:n etu on myös se, että se levittää matkustajat paremmin Helsingin niemelle, ilman vaihtoja. Kävelyralli vähentyy ja täsmällisyys paranee. Valitettavasti tämä myös maksaa, mutta luulisi sen olevan hintansa väärtti.

----------


## Jykke

> PISARA:n etu on myös se, että se levittää matkustajat paremmin Helsingin niemelle, ilman vaihtoja. Kävelyralli vähentyy ja täsmällisyys paranee.


Tästä syystä onkin ainakin itsestäni hullua, että Pisaraa ei ole linjattu kulkemaan Kampin kautta, joka on tärkeä asiontipaikka ja liikennesolmu. Kampin metroaseman alta löytyisi vieläpä varauskin sopivasti, mutta halutaanko sitä itsepäisesti säästää metrolle?

----------


## petteri

> Tästä syystä onkin ainakin itsestäni hullua, että Pisaraa ei ole linjattu kulkemaan Kampin kautta, joka on tärkeä asiontipaikka ja liikennesolmu. Kampin metroaseman alta löytyisi vieläpä varauskin sopivasti, mutta halutaanko sitä itsepäisesti säästää metrolle?


Kyllä. Kampin varaus halutaan säästää metrolle tai pikaratikalle.

----------


## petteri

> Teoriassa Helsinkiin saapuva I-juna voisi kääntyä K-junaksi esim 6min kääntöajalla, jolloin "tarpeeton pysäköinti" olisi mahdollisimman lyhyt.


Entäs 1 minuutin kääntöaika? Matkustajat ulos ja sisään. Laiturilla valmiiksi odotteleva kuski toiseen päähän. Kaikki kalustomuutokset tehdään linjojen toisessa päässä.




> Sitten täytyy olla vielä pelivaraa. Usein aamu/iltaruuhkassa esiintyy myöhästelyjä, lähinnä matkustajien paljouden takia, eli asemilla kestää ja kestää. Tämän ja edellämainittujen seikkojen takia 10min on minimi, jotta kaaosta ei syntyisi, ja junaliikenne pysyisi edes jotenkin täsmällisenä.


Täsmällisyys kyllä kärsisi, jos junat vain käväisisivät rautatieasemalla.Vaikka Pasilan ja Rautatieaseman välillä on nyt niin paljon ylimääräistä aikaa, että pelivaraa on jonkin verran.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä on nyt taas vaikea pala. Kumpaa uskon, Anteroa vai asiantuntijoiden tekemää pisara-selvitystä, rhk:ta sekä niiden matkustajien kertomuksia, jotka junaa joka aamu käyttävät?





> Ei niitä junia sinne Helsingin rautatieasemalle TARPEETTOMASTI pysäköidä, kuten väität. Esimerkiksi K- ja I-junat pysäköivät 1-4 raiteilla pääsääntöisesti 10 minuutiksi. Ja vastaavasti M- ja A-junat 16-19 raiteilla 10 minuutiksi. Ruuhka-aikaan siis, jolloin on tämä kapasiteetti ongelma.


Voit Kolli uskoa aivan vapaasti Pisara-selvitystä. Siinä selitetään, mihin Helsingin raiteiston kapasiteetti kulutetaan ja siinä selvitetään, miten junavuorojen ajantasaus eli pysäköinti on järjestetettävä, jos sitä ei tehdä enää Helsingissä. Sillä sitä ei voi tehdä enää Helsingissä, jos junat pannaan kiertämään Pisaraa.

Helsinkiin tulee 8 henkilöliikenteen käytössä olevaa raidetta, joista periaatteessa puolet eli 4 on paikallisjunien käytössä. Pisara tarkoittaa, että nämä 4 raidetta kytketään toisiinsa se sijaan, että ne nyt jaetaan yhteensä kahdeksaksi päättyväksi raiteeksi. Tämä asia selviää katsomalla vuoden 2006 selvityksen sivun 14 raiteistokarttaa Helsingistä nyt sekä sivun 18 raiteistokarttaa Pisara-tilanteessa.

Sivuilla 19 ja 20 on esitetty, miten Helsingin ajantasaustoiminnot on siirretty pääteasemille Keravalle, Espooseen ja Kauklahteen. Varsin köykäiset järjestelyt, jotka voidaan toteuttaa heti ja ratkaista Helsingin kapasiteettiongelma.

Saman selviytksen sivulla 12 on kartta, joka näyttää paikallisjunien matkustajien kävelymatkat nykyisiltä Töölönlahden ja Kaisaniemen raiteilta. Näistä kävelymatkoista muodostuu Pisaralle selvityksessä laskettu kannattavuus. Karkeasti kolmannes tästä kannattavuudesta voidaan saavuttaa siirtämällä paikallisjunien pysäköinti Helsingistä pääteasemille ja ajamalla paikallisliikenne yhteensä neljälle (Pisaran raidemäärä) Kaivokadulle päättyvälle raiteelle. Tällöin ollaan tilanteessa, jossa investoinnit ovat pääteasemien raiteistojärjestelyt 13 M (sivulta 22).

Sivulla 47 on laskettu Pisaran HK-suhdelukuja. Peruslaskelmassa välittömät aika- ja palvelutasohyödyt ovat 13,1 M, joka on 51 % Pisaralle lasketusta kokonaishyödystä. HK-laskelmassa vuosihyödyt diskontataan tarkasteluajalta ja saadaan luku, jota verrataan hankkeen hintaan. Aikahyödyt ovat diskontattuna 201 M.

Aikahyödyt muodostuvat siitä, että keskustassa ei jokaisen matkustajan tarvitse kävellä noin 500 metriä ja Töölön ja Hakaniemeen matkaajat säästävät lisäksi liityntämatkan. Raportti ei erittele, eikä voikaan eritellä, mikä on pelkästään keskustan kävelyaikasäästön merkitys ilman Töölön ja Hakaniemen asemia. Mutta sivun 35 kartta kuvaa matkavastusmuutoksia eri asemille nykytilanteeseen verrattuna (luvut ovat minuutteja) ja sivun 26 taulukko puolestaan kertoo pisaran asemien käyttäjämääristä, että keskustan osuus on pääsuunnassa noin 30 %. Näistä molemmista voi päätellä, että edellä kuvatussa järjestelyssä (ajantasaus pois Helsingistä, paikallisjunien käyttöön Kaivokadulle tulevat raiteet), aikasäästösumma olisi luokkaa 30 % Pisaralle lasketusta. Eli rahaksi muutettuna 60 M.

Jos oletan, että mitään muita Pisaralle laskettuja hyötyjä ei saavuteta, 13 M:n vaatimattoman hankkeen HK-suhde pelkin aikahyödyin on 4,6.

Tällaista vaihtoehtoa ei selvityksessä ole esitetty. Ja voin arvata, miksi ei. Siksi, että esitetyt Pisaran kannattavuudet ovat 1,432,56 (eri vaihtoehtoja, sivu 47). Ei ole Pisaran tarpeellisuuden todistamiselle eduksi, että 13 M:n hanke on paljon kannattavampi kuin 250 M:n hanke.

Murzulle vielä selvennykseksi, että selostuksesi Helsingin ratapihan liikenteestä ja sen ongelmista pitää täysin paikkansa, mutta ei perustele sitä, etteikö liikennettä voisi ilman Pisaraakin kääntää siten, että metron tapaan ajantasaus hoidetaan Helsingin keskustan ulkopuolella ja jokainen Helsingissä käyvä juna viettää pääteraiteen laiturissa enintään yhden vuorovälin.

Kuten metrolla, kahdella raiteella tapahtuva liikenne edellyttää päättyvällä asemalla ainoastaan yhden raiteenvaihdon junavuoroa kohden. Jos liikennöinnin vuoroväli on 4 min kuten metrolla nyt, ja käytössä on 2 päättyvää raidetta, niitä voidaan käyttää vuorotellen. Kummaltakin raiteelta lähtee juna 8 min välein, joka on siis käytettävissä oleva kääntöaika.

Eri linjojen eri junapituudet eivät tätä systeemiä sotke, kun tulot ja lähdöt vain ajoitetaan niin, että kalusto pysyy samalla linjalla. Silloin saapumisen ja lähdön väliaika on 8 min. jos raiteiden käyttöä vuorotellaan. Pisaran tilanteessahan on kysymys samasta asiasta, sillä junat ajoitetaan niin, että lenkkiä kiertävät kiinteät kokoonpanot joiden määränpään sovitetaan toisiinsa. Sillä ei ole eroa, kääntävätkö junat jossain suuntaa päättyvällä raiteella vai paluusilmukassa.

Kollille vielä selvennykseksi, etten kirjoittanut mitään siitä, onko minulla kannattava vai torjuva mielipide Pisaraan. Ymmärrän vain sen, mitä 2006 julkaistussa raportissa sanotaan. Ja vähän enemmänkin. Edellä oleva todistanee sinullekin pelkästään raportissa olevan tiedon nojalla, että Pisaran välttämättömyyden perustelu Helsingin aseman kapasiteettipulalla on hölynpölyä. On vain valitettavaa, ettei tässä kaupungissa ymmärretä joukkoliikennettä sen vertaa, että kyettäisiin puhumaan Pisarallekin todellisista perusteista, joita löytyy koko liikennejärjestelmän toimivuudesta. Ne perustelut ovat strategiatasolla, eikä niitä voida tällä joukkoliikenteeseen sopimattomalla HK-menetelmällä osoittaa. Uskon, että ne voidaan osoittaa, mutta sitä menetelmää ei vielä ole esitetty.

Kritiikkini Pisaran linjauksesta on toinen juttu, joka ei esiinny viitatussa selvityksessä. Meilahden linjausta ei ole saanut käsitellä enää vuosiin sen jälkeen, kun Töölön metrosta tuli metromafialle tärkeä asia. Nyt on Helsinki itse todennut, ettei Töölön metrossa ole järkeä, ja siksi Pisarastakin saa puhua. Toisin kuin 2006, jolloin Pisara-raportti julkaistiin. Nyt on siltä kannalta uusi tilanne, ja tämä Mini-Pisara tulisikin unohtaa ja ajatella koko Pisara uudelleen  jolloin palataan alkuperäiseen Pisaraan ja U-metrolinjaukseen. Vaikka U-linjaus onkin peräisin 1960-luvulta, ei sen tarkoituksenmukaisuus ole miksikään muuttunut. Koska Meilahti-Töölö ovat aivan samat nyt kuin silloin. Mitä nyt Meilahteen on tullut lisää työpaikkoja ja jonkin verran asutustakin.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Sekä Pisaran että nykyisen ratapihan tehokäytön pääajatus on sama: muutetaan terminaali heiluriasemaksi. Pisaran kautta vain ei ole mitenkään järkeenkäypää seisottaa vaunuja juuri lainkaan, joka on mahdollista terminaaliympäristössä jo suunnanvaihdon aiheuttaman virittämisen takia. Kuitenkin molemmat parannukset perustuvat runkosäätöön ja pelivaraan kaupungin ulkopuolella (toisin kuin kirjoittaja Murzu väittää), koska pääteasemia on enää yksi tai kaksi: keskustan asema on asema muiden joukossa. Eihän Pasilassakaan mene viittä minuuttia saapumisesta lähtöön.

Kirjoittaja petterin ehdottama menetelmä kierrättää kuskeja siirtymän minimoimiseksi on täysin realistinen. Sen sijaan, että juna odottaa vakinaisen kuskin siirtymistä päästä toiseen (jopa 225m, kävelyvauhdilla n. 1m/s nelisen minuuttia) edellisen junan kuski on kävellyt edellisen junan etupäästä tämän junan takapäähän, jossa hän ottaa ohjat käsiinsä. Taukoja voi myös pitää tässä kohti, kunhan joku tauolta tuleva tai vuoroaan aloitteleva on korvaamassa lentävää kuskia.

----------


## Murzu

> Entäs 1 minuutin kääntöaika? Matkustajat ulos ja sisään. Laiturilla valmiiksi odotteleva kuski toiseen päähän. Kaikki kalustomuutokset tehdään linjojen toisessa päässä..


Onnistuisi, jos kyseessä olisi auto, moottorikelkka, mopo tai polkupyörä. Mutta kun kyseessä on juna, ei kulkusuunnan muutos ole aivan minuutissa mahdollista. Teoriassa junan käyttöönotto kestää jkv-laitteen latauksineen ja eri laitteiden toiminnan tarkistamisineen noin 4 minuuttia. Eli pelivarallisesti minimikääntöaika on noin 5 minuuttia, mitä teoriassa voitaisiin käyttää suunnitteluun.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kirjoittaja petterin ehdottama menetelmä kierrättää kuskeja siirtymän minimoimiseksi on täysin realistinen. Sen sijaan, että juna odottaa vakinaisen kuskin siirtymistä päästä toiseen (jopa 225m, kävelyvauhdilla n. 1m/s nelisen minuuttia) edellisen junan kuski on kävellyt edellisen junan etupäästä tämän junan takapäähän, jossa hän ottaa ohjat käsiinsä. Taukoja voi myös pitää tässä kohti, kunhan joku tauolta tuleva tai vuoroaan aloitteleva on korvaamassa lentävää kuskia.


Tämä on muuten päivittäinen käytäntö Brysselissä, jossa Beekkantin asemalla pohjoisen linjan metrojunat vaihtavat suuntaa joka vuorolla.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Sekä Pisaran että nykyisen ratapihan tehokäytön pääajatus on sama: muutetaan terminaali heiluriasemaksi. Pisaran kautta vain ei ole mitenkään järkeenkäypää seisottaa vaunuja juuri lainkaan, joka on mahdollista terminaaliympäristössä jo suunnanvaihdon aiheuttaman virittämisen takia. Kuitenkin molemmat parannukset perustuvat runkosäätöön ja pelivaraan kaupungin ulkopuolella (toisin kuin kirjoittaja Murzu väittää), koska pääteasemia on enää yksi tai kaksi: keskustan asema on asema muiden joukossa. Eihän Pasilassakaan mene viittä minuuttia saapumisesta lähtöön.
> 
> Kirjoittaja petterin ehdottama menetelmä kierrättää kuskeja siirtymän minimoimiseksi on täysin realistinen. Sen sijaan, että juna odottaa vakinaisen kuskin siirtymistä päästä toiseen (jopa 225m, kävelyvauhdilla n. 1m/s nelisen minuuttia) edellisen junan kuski on kävellyt edellisen junan etupäästä tämän junan takapäähän, jossa hän ottaa ohjat käsiinsä. Taukoja voi myös pitää tässä kohti, kunhan joku tauolta tuleva tai vuoroaan aloitteleva on korvaamassa lentävää kuskia.


En ole väittänyt mitään. Runkomäärän säätäminen linjojen päissä on aivan hyvä idea, en tiennyt että niin on jopa suunniteltu. Joka tapauksessa oli miten oli, niin pointtini oli se, että kulkusuunnan muutokseen Helsingin pääteasemalla menee se 5 minuuttia.

Ei nykyäänkään ole mitään vakinaista kuskia, joka siirtyisi Helsingissä heti toiseen päähän. Helsinkiin saavuttaessa kuski lähtee vaihtoon ja uusi tulee tilalle. Eikä se mikään uusi juttu ole, että uusi kuski odottaa junan saapumista valmiiksi toisessa päässä, niinhän käy monesti kun saapuva juna on myöhässä. Kuitenkin tässäkin tapauksessa, ainakin se 4min menee ennen kuin juna lähtee takaisin kohti Pasilaa.

----------


## petteri

> Onnistuisi, jos kyseessä olisi auto, moottorikelkka, mopo tai polkupyörä.


Tuohon  listaan voi vielä lisätä metrojunan ja kaksisuuntaisen ratikan.




> Mutta kun kyseessä on juna, ei kulkusuunnan muutos ole aivan minuutissa mahdollista. Teoriassa junan käyttöönotto kestää jkv-laitteen latauksineen ja eri laitteiden toiminnan tarkistamisineen noin 4 minuuttia. Eli pelivarallisesti minimikääntöaika on noin 5 minuuttia, mitä teoriassa voitaisiin käyttää suunnitteluun.


Huh huh, minkälaisia suunnittelun kukkasia sitä tulee vastaan. Jos rautateiden nykyinen kulunvalvontajärjestelmä ja junakalusto on noin huonosti toteutettu, korjauksiin olisi syytä

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onnistuisi, jos kyseessä olisi auto, moottorikelkka, mopo tai polkupyörä. Mutta kun kyseessä on juna...


Edelliseen viestiini viitaten: Kyse on vain siitä, minkälaiseksi kulunvalvontalaite on rakennettu. Jos halutaan laite, joka mahdollistaa suunnan vaihdon 30 sekunnissa, sitten vain tehdään sellainen laite. RHK:n/VR Oy:n kulunvalvonnassa tällaista tarvetta ei ole koskaan ollut, joten ei ole tarvinnut tehdä sellaista laitetta.

Tuolla mainitsemallani Brysselin asemalla suunta vaihtuu noin puolessa minuutissa. Eli pysähdys Beekkantin asemalla ei matkustajalle tunnu ajassa sen erikoisemmalta kuin muillakaan asemilla. Turisti voi tietenkin hämmentyä, kun juna lähtee samaan suuntaan josta tuli. Ja moni turisti varmasti tämän kokee, koska suuntaa vaihtavalla junalla mennään Atomiumiin, Brysselin maailmannäyttelyalueelle ja siellä olevalle atomin mallille ja sen ravintolaan.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Murzulle vielä selvennykseksi, että selostuksesi Helsingin ratapihan liikenteestä ja sen ongelmista pitää täysin paikkansa, mutta ei perustele sitä, etteikö liikennettä voisi ilman Pisaraakin kääntää siten, että metron tapaan ajantasaus hoidetaan Helsingin keskustan ulkopuolella ja jokainen Helsingissä käyvä juna viettää pääteraiteen laiturissa enintään yhden vuorovälin.
> 
> Kuten metrolla, kahdella raiteella tapahtuva liikenne edellyttää päättyvällä asemalla ainoastaan yhden raiteenvaihdon junavuoroa kohden. Jos liikennöinnin vuoroväli on 4 min kuten metrolla nyt, ja käytössä on 2 päättyvää raidetta, niitä voidaan käyttää vuorotellen. Kummaltakin raiteelta lähtee juna 8 min välein, joka on siis käytettävissä oleva kääntöaika.
> 
> Eri linjojen eri junapituudet eivät tätä systeemiä sotke, kun tulot ja lähdöt vain ajoitetaan niin, että kalusto pysyy samalla linjalla. Silloin saapumisen ja lähdön väliaika on 8 min. jos raiteiden käyttöä vuorotellaan. Pisaran tilanteessahan on kysymys samasta asiasta, sillä junat ajoitetaan niin, että lenkkiä kiertävät kiinteät kokoonpanot joiden määränpään sovitetaan toisiinsa. Sillä ei ole eroa, kääntävätkö junat jossain suuntaa päättyvällä raiteella vai paluusilmukassa.


Mielenkiintoinen idea runkomäärien säätäminen linjojen päissä, muualla kuin Helsingissä. Enpä ollut ajatellut koko asiaa noin päin. Varmasti kokeilun arvoinen toimintatapa. 

Mainitsemasi 8min kääntöaika Helsingissä on ihan ok, jos kytkennät tehdään muualla. Askarruttamaan jäi miten runkokierto menee, jos kalusto nykyisestä poiketen pysyisikin samalla linjalla. Nykyäänhän I-junat vaihtuu monesti K-juniksi, M-junat A-juniksi. Nykyään runkomäärät säädetään yhdessä paikassa, miten kävisi, jos säätöpaikat olisi Kirkkonummella, Keravalla, Tikkurilassa, Kauklahdessa, Leppävaarassa ja Vantaankoskella? 

Nykyään ongelmatilanteissa eletään kädestä suuhun runkojen kanssa, mutta runkoja on suht helppo keplotella, kun kaikki ovat yhdessä paikassa saatavilla. Yksi siirtokuski pystyy kasaamaan monen eri linjan runkoja. Miten pidettäisiin ongelmatilanteissa huolta siitä, että runkoja riittää jokaiseen päätepisteeseen riittävästi? Entä siirtokuskien määrä, taukotilat yms? Entä Ilmalasta vararunkojen siirto päätepaikkoihin, pitkä matka? Entä runkojen huoltoajot Ilmalaan, missä huoltoon menevät rungot kasattaisiin? 

Entä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolinen aika? Eli missä säilytettäisiin aamu/iltaruuhkaa odottavat lisärungot? Mietin vain paikkoja Kauklahti, Kerava ja Vantaankoski runkojen säilytyspaikkoina, ilman valvontaa. Moniko runko olisi esim aamuruuhkaan mennessä enää liikennöitävässä kunnossa? Vai ajettaisiinko lisärungot erikseen sinne Ilmalan varikolta käsin, ja kuinka paljon tulisi turhaa ajoa? Entä paljonko pää/rantaradalle ylipäätään mahtuu ylimääräisiä siirtoajoja?

Ja sitten siitä, miksi metrolla menee vähemmän aikaa kulkusuunnan vaihtoon, ja Brysselin metrolla vielä vähemmän. Johtuu siitä, että vr:n junilla on tiukemmat turvallisuusmääräykset, kuin ed-mainituilla, se vie tietyissä asioissa enemmän aikaa. Ja niistä turvallisuusmääräyksistä yms direktiiveistä päättää RVI (=rautatievirasto), ei rhk tai vr.

----------


## hylje

Laitteiston hitaus johtuu lainsäädännöstä? Pitääkö esim. laitteistot käynnistää ja uudelleenkalibroida aina, kun suuntaa vaihdetaan? Ajossa näitä aikaa vieviä tarkastuksia ei tehdä, ei myöskään asemalle pysähtyessä ja sieltä jatkettaessa. Miksi siis suunnanvaihto on erikoinen?

Luultavasti ainakin osa kalustosta on järkevä säilyttää pääteasemien yhteydessä, mahdollisesti jopa tarkoitukseen rakennetuissa halleissa. Ilmalasta voi silti hoitaa suuren osan perusrungoista, joita sitten täydennetään pääteasemilla lisävaunuin ja -vuoroin. Päivän mittaan tyhjinä siirtoja lienee tarvitsevan vähän, jos luvut saadaan täsmäämään. Konepajalle siirtoja tarvitaankin sitten enemmän, säilytyspaikkojen etääntyessä Ilmalasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Nykyään runkomäärät säädetään yhdessä paikassa, miten kävisi, jos säätöpaikat olisi Kirkkonummella, Keravalla, Tikkurilassa, Kauklahdessa, Leppävaarassa ja Vantaankoskella?


Kaikkea on käsitelty Pisaran 2006 raportissa. Ei tietenkään jokaista yksityiskohtaa myöden. Mutta joka tapauksessa, jos Pisara tehdään, kaikkiin kysymyksiisi on oltava vastaus. Jos ei olisi, Pisaraa ei voisi tehdä.

Periaatteen tasolla on kysymys siitä, että nykyisen liikenteen epätarkkuus paikataan nyt yhdessä paikassa, Helsingissä. Pääteasemilla ei ole mitään roolia. Tästä seuraa, että Helsingistä muodostuu monimutkainen paikka, jossa ongelmat vain kertautuvat. Yksi kertautuminen tapahtuu siitä, että vaihdettaessa raiteelta toiselle varattuna onkin kaksi raidetta. Eli se, että päättyviä raiteita on enemmän kuin tulevia, ei tarkoita, että kapasiteetti kasvaa raiteiden määrän suhteessa.

Pisaran tilanteessa Helsingin toiminnot siirretään pääteasemille. Hajautettuna ne yksinkertaistuvat, koska ne eivät enää vaikuta toisiinsa.




> Ja sitten siitä, miksi metrolla menee vähemmän aikaa kulkusuunnan vaihtoon, ja Brysselin metrolla vielä vähemmän. Johtuu siitä, että vr:n junilla on tiukemmat turvallisuusmääräykset, kuin ed-mainituilla, se vie tietyissä asioissa enemmän aikaa. Ja niistä turvallisuusmääräyksistä yms direktiiveistä päättää RVI (=rautatievirasto), ei rhk tai vr.


En usko, että turvallisuudesta joudutaan tinkimään. Kyse lienee siitä, että RHK/VR-junalaite on tehty periaatteessa veturijunia varten. Moottorijunassa, jossa junapituus ei muutu, ei ole tarpeen tehdä sellaisia tarkistuksia, jotka veturijunalla ovat tarpeen. Rautateillä tehdään lyhyitä kääntöjä muualla nykyäänkin, eli asiat on ratkaistu jo. Meillähän on täällä aivan omanlaisemme systeemi, joka on jo vanhanaikainenkin.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Laitteiston hitaus johtuu lainsäädännöstä? Pitääkö esim. laitteistot käynnistää ja uudelleenkalibroida aina, kun suuntaa vaihdetaan? Ajossa näitä aikaa vieviä tarkastuksia ei tehdä, ei myöskään asemalle pysähtyessä ja sieltä jatkettaessa. Miksi siis suunnanvaihto on erikoinen?


Siinä mielessä erikoinen, että ajon aikana pysähdyttäessä ajetaan koko ajan samasta ohjaamosta. Suuntaa vaihdettaessa vaihtuu myös ohjaamo, jossa on omat ohjauslaitteensa. Yhdessä sm-junassa on siis kaksi ohjaamoa, ja näin ollen kahdet ohjainlaitteistot. Ja kyllä, laitteet käynnistetään ja testataan aina suunnan vaihtumisen yhteydessä.

----------


## Junantuoma

Pystyykö kääntöaikaa nopeuttamaan, esimerkisi siten että molempien ohjaamoitten laitteet ovat aina päällä? Olisiko testaus nopeampaa?

----------


## Timppak

> Edelliseen viestiini viitaten: Kyse on vain siitä, minkälaiseksi kulunvalvontalaite on rakennettu. Jos halutaan laite, joka mahdollistaa suunnan vaihdon 30 sekunnissa, sitten vain tehdään sellainen laite. RHK:n/VR Oy:n kulunvalvonnassa tällaista tarvetta ei ole koskaan ollut, joten ei ole tarvinnut tehdä sellaista laitetta.


Kuinkakohan monta pisararataa voitaisiin tehdä niillä rahoilla, jotka kuluvät JKV-laitteiden uusimiseen koko junakalustoon sekä Helsingin ja Pasilan välisen raiteiston sekä turvalaitteiden uusimiseen?

----------


## Murzu

> Pystyykö kääntöaikaa nopeuttamaan, esimerkisi siten että molempien ohjaamoitten laitteet ovat aina päällä? Olisiko testaus nopeampaa?


Ei asia nyt aivan noinkaan yksinkertaista ole, että laitteet olisivat pelkästään "päällä". Laitteet on suunniteltu toimimaan siten, että vain ajettavan ohjaamon laitteet ovat aktiivitilassa, ja vain näillä ohjaimilla voidaan komentaa junaa. Ja joka kerta ohjaamon käyttöönotossa tehdään tietyt toimenpiteet protokollan mukaan, ennen kuin voidaan säädösten mukaisesti lähteä liikenteeseen. On totta, että säädökset on laadittu lähinnä veturijunia varten, mutta samoja säädöksiä on myös lähiliikenteen sm-junien noudatettava. Tietyt kriteerit on täytyttävä ennen junamatkaa, jkv-laite on vain yksi osa siitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuinkakohan monta pisararataa voitaisiin tehdä niillä rahoilla, jotka kuluvät JKV-laitteiden uusimiseen koko junakalustoon sekä Helsingin ja Pasilan välisen raiteiston sekä turvalaitteiden uusimiseen?


Kysymys pitäisi asettaa toisin päin.

Yksi standardi kulunvalvontalaite maksaa nykyään 50.000100.000 euroa. Pisaran vuoden 2006 kustannusarvio oli 250 M, mutta kun se on laskettu samalla menetelmällä kuin Matinkylän metron tuon aikainen kustannusarvio, todellinen hinta nyt lienee 500 M. Tällä rahalla voi ostaa 5000 JKV-laitetta. Suomessa ei ole ihan niin monta raidekulkuneuvoa RHK:n radalla.

Siksi toiseksi, nykyiset laitteet joudutaan jossain vaiheessa uusimaan joka tapauksessa. Sillä epästandardi ja vanhentunut JKV on vaihdettava uuteen, koska vanhan ylläpito käy kalliiksi ja lopulta mahdottomaksi.

Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä ei tarvitse uusia mitään raiteita junien liikennöintikäytännön muuttamiseksi. Osa raiteista jää vain jouten, kun niitä ei enää tarvirta. Muutoksia tarvittiin pääteasemilla, hinta-arvio vuonna 2006 oli 13 M.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Voit Kolli uskoa aivan vapaasti Pisara-selvitystä. Siinä selitetään, mihin Helsingin raiteiston kapasiteetti kulutetaan ja siinä selvitetään, miten junavuorojen ajantasaus eli pysäköinti on järjestetettävä, jos sitä ei tehdä enää Helsingissä. Sillä sitä ei voi tehdä enää Helsingissä, jos junat pannaan kiertämään Pisaraa.
> 
> Helsinkiin tulee 8 henkilöliikenteen käytössä olevaa raidetta, joista periaatteessa puolet eli 4 on paikallisjunien käytössä. Pisara tarkoittaa, että nämä 4 raidetta kytketään toisiinsa se sijaan, että ne nyt jaetaan yhteensä kahdeksaksi päättyväksi raiteeksi. Tämä asia selviää katsomalla vuoden 2006 selvityksen sivun 14 raiteistokarttaa Helsingistä nyt sekä sivun 18 raiteistokarttaa Pisara-tilanteessa.
> 
> Sivuilla 19 ja 20 on esitetty, miten Helsingin ajantasaustoiminnot on siirretty pääteasemille Keravalle, Espooseen ja Kauklahteen. Varsin köykäiset järjestelyt, jotka voidaan toteuttaa heti ja ratkaista Helsingin kapasiteettiongelma.


Ja samaisessa selvityksessä on suunnitelma Helsingin aseman välityskyvyn parantamisesta, mihin kuuluu mm. lähiliikenteen kääntöaikojen nopeuttaminen, kaukoliikenteessä ohjausvaunujen käyttöönottaminen yms. toimenpiteet, joilla sinun mielestäsi kaikki ongelmat ratkeavat. 

Kuitenkin se minkä sujuvasti jätät mainitsematta samaisesta raportista kertoo parantamistoimien vaikutuksesta seuraavaa:




> Näiden vaikutus ei kuitenkin ole kovin suuri. Lisäksi on muistettava, että kalustonkierron tehostaminen on liikenteen häiriöherkkyyttä kasvattava tekijä. Kiertoa ei siis voida tehostaa loputtomiin ilman liikenteen toimintavarmuuden heikkenemistä.
> Ratapihan kapasiteetin riittävyys uusien hankkeiden tarpeisiin on hyvin epätodennäköistä. Pääradan lähi- ja kaukoliikenteen käytössä olevalle ratapihan keskiosalle sekä molemmilla laidoilla oleville kaupunkiliikenteen raiteille kokonaan uuden liikenteen lisääminen ruuhka-aikoina on mahdotonta.


Eli nykyistä liikennemäärää voidaan hieman kasvattaa, mutta uusia kehityshankkeita ei voida enää toteuttaa vaikka kuinka parannettaisiin kääntöaikoja asemalla.




> Vaikka U-linjaus onkin peräisin 1960-luvulta, ei sen tarkoituksenmukaisuus ole miksikään muuttunut. Koska Meilahti-Töölö ovat aivan samat nyt kuin silloin. Mitä nyt Meilahteen on tullut lisää työpaikkoja ja jonkin verran asutustakin.


Tarkoittaako tämä U-linjaus linjan vetämistä Meilahdesta Huopalahteen jättäen kaikilta länsisuunnan matkustajilta pysähdys Pasilassa väliin? Pasilahan on huomattavan monen työpaikka ja liikenteen solmupiste nyt ja entistä enemmän tulevaisuudessa kun Keski-Pasilan rakentaminen toteutuu. Huopalahden-Meilahden alueen palveluhan ratkeaa paremmin jatkamalla kympin ratikkaa Huopalahden asemalle ruohorataa pitkin. Niissä 60-luvun suunnitelmissa ei ole tainnut Pasilassa olla paljon muuta kuin puutaloja toisin kuin nykyään.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Eli nykyistä liikennemäärää voidaan hieman kasvattaa, mutta uusia kehityshankkeita ei voida enää toteuttaa vaikka kuinka parannettaisiin kääntöaikoja asemalla.


Monilla uusilla  kehityshankkeilla (esim. Porvoo tai duoratikat) erityisesti pääradan suunnassa on kaksi edellytystä. 

1) Pasilan ja Rautatieaseman välisen kapasiteetin vapauttaminen rakentamalla Pisara.

2) Pasilan ja Keravan välisen kapasiteetin vapauttaminen rakentamalla kaukoliikennerata lentokentän kautta, jolloin neljä raidetta on Pasila - Tikkurila - Kerava välillä lähiliikenteen käytössä.

Nuo molemmat tarvitaan merkittävän kapasiteettilisäyksen mahdollistamiseksi, pelkästä Pisarasta ei ole paljonkaan apua.

----------


## LateZ

Totta kai U-linjaus saisi jättää Pasilan väliin, mieluiten vielä molemmissa suunnissa. Pisaran pitäisi tarjota laajempaa palvelua junilla kaupunkiin saapuville. Pasila-Töölö tai Pasila-Kallio -matkat taittuvat kyllä ratikoillakin ihan mukavasti. 

Reitti voisi olla jotain Oulunkylä - Koskela - Kumpula - Hakaniemi - Keskusta - Töölö - Meilahti - Huopalahti -tyylistä.  Pelkkä muutaman aseman Pasilasta Pasilaan kulkeva pisara on torso. Sellaisen täydentäminen myöhemmin järkevästi on hankalaa.  Lentoasemajuna voisi ajaa vaikkapa päärautatieasemalle ja (Espoo-)Leppävaara-Pisara-Kerava -kaupunkiratajuna sitten uutta reittiä. Sopivin aikatauluin Pasilaan on riittävän helppo päästä. Joku 8 minuutin vuoroväli voisi olla sopivan metromainen. Vaihtoasemillahan molemmat junat saisivat olla lähes yht´aikaa, koska ne eivät ole päällekäisiä keskenään kuin vähemmän merkittävillä väleillä.

Myöhemmin voisi vielä laittaa ehkä kulkuun Pasilan yhteyksiä täydentävän kevyemmän kiskoliikennevälineen kuljettamaan itä-länsimetrolta Pasilan tasalle halajavia vaikka reittiä Sörnäinen(M)-Pasila-Meilahti Pisara-asema-Otaniemi (M). Tuohon siis jonkinlainen raskas pikaraitiotie, joka helppojen vaihtoyhteyksien takia menisi tarpeen vaatiessa tunneleissakin.

Loput kiskoliikenteen tarpeet voidaan täyttää kehittämällä olemassaolevaa raitiotieverkkoa.

----------


## late-

> Ei ole, kun Pisaraa perustellaan Helsingin aseman kapasiteettiongelmilla, joita ei ole. On vain tarpeetonta junien pysäköintiä Helsingissä, kun se voidaan järjestää reittien toisiin päihin, kuten Pisaran tapauksessa tehtäisiin.


Olet tosiaan esittänyt, että jopa linjaraiteiden määrä riittäisi pääteraiteiksi. Vielä on kuitenkin näyttämättä tästä toimiva sekaliikenne-esimerkki maailmalta. Suljetut metrojärjestelmät eivät oikein toiminnaltaan vastaa Helsingin ratapihan monimutkaisuutta. Junajärjestelmissä päättyviä raiteita on yleensä paljon ja läpiajettavat raiteet ovat päättyviä raiteita olennaisesti tehokkaampia. Tiheämmän liikenteen järjestelmissä käytetään siltoja ja alituksia kauko- ja lähiliikenteen erottamiseen laitureita lähestyttäessä.

Jonkinlainen tasausaika Helsingissä on sikälikin perusteltua, että täsmälliset lähtemiset ja saapumiset Helsingistä ovat asiakkaille erityisen tärkeitä. Aikataulujen sotkeentuminen Helsingin päässä aiheuttaa herkästi sen tason häiriöitä ratapihalla, että koko liikenne sotkeentuu kaikkiin suuntiin.




> Eikä ole, kun Pisara linjataan Pasilasta Pasilaan, eikä alkuperäisen U-metrosuunnitelman mukaan Huopalahdesta Pasilaan, jolloin joka tapauksessa kallis yhteys palvelisi ratkaisevasti laajempaa aluetta.


Onko Pasilan ohittaminen rantaradalta tultaessa sitten perusteltavissa oleva vaihtoehto? Vähintään pitäisi toteuttaa Huopalahteen laiturin yli vaihdot kaupunkiradan (Pisaran) ja muiden junien välille. Näiden vaatimia eritasoisia risteämisiä ja erityisesti tunnelin sukellusta Huopalahden ja Ilmalan välillä Keskuspuiston alueella voisi olla vaikeaa saada mahtumaan. Lisäksi Pasilan suunnan junia uhkaisi luultavasti ylikuormittuminen.

----------


## kouvo

Pääteasemien raidejärjestelyt (13M) olisi kokeilunarvoinen toimenpide ilman Pisaraakin (250M-13M). Naurettavan pienellä investoinnilla selvitettäisiin kalliin tunneliradan tarve. Ja mikäli järjestely havaittaisiin riittämättömäksi ei ivestointi kuitenkaan olisi ollut turha, koska se jokatapauksessa kuuluu Pisaran investointeihin.

Mikäli junien parkkipaikka voidaan helposti/edullisesti siirtää helsingin rautatieasemalta siten että myös tulevaisuuden kapasiteetti turvataan, niin on aivan turha lähteä kaivamaan satojen miljoonien eurojen tunnelia.

----------


## teme

> Tarkoittaako tämä U-linjaus linjan vetämistä Meilahdesta Huopalahteen jättäen kaikilta länsisuunnan matkustajilta pysähdys Pasilassa väliin?


Tarkoittaa.




> Pasilahan on huomattavan monen työpaikka ja liikenteen solmupiste nyt ja entistä enemmän tulevaisuudessa kun Keski-Pasilan rakentaminen toteutuu.


Pasila ei ole nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa sen kummempi iso työpaikkalue kuin vaikka Ruoholahti, eikä senkään kautta aja kaikki junat. U-radan kanssa jokunen juna varmaan ajaisi Huopalahti - Ilmala - Pasila väliä (ja sieltä mahdollisesti Pisaraa Hakaniemeen), lännestä Pasilaan tulevat voisivat vaihtaa tai kiertää keskustan kautta. Lisäksi lännestä keskustaan tulevien matka taitaisi nopeutua hieman, Huopalahti - Ilmala - Pasila Rautatieasema taitaa olla nyt vajaa kymmenen minuuttia, Huopalahti - Meilahti - Töölö - Keskusta voisi mennä ehkä reilussa viidessä?

Epäilen vaan tuon U-vaihtoehdon kustannuksia. Tuossa tulisi ainakin yksi asema (Meilahti) lisää ja viitisen kilometriä tunnelia. Sanoisin että tehdään niin kuin suunniteltu, ja Töölö - Huopalahti myöhemmin jos tarvetta ilmenee.

----------


## teme

Jäin vielä miettimään tuota Isoa Pisaraa. Jos siihen mennään niin sitten niin, että tehdään Ilmala - Pasila-välille tunneli tai jotain vastaavaa jolla junat saadan Tikkurilan kaupunkiradan raiteille. Näin saataisiin myös näppärä laiturinylivaihto tuolle välille. Eli näin:

A/B-juna Espoo-Huopalahti-Pasila-Hakaniemi-Keskusta-Meilahti-Huopalahti-Espoo, B juna kiertää toiseen suuntaan samaa reittiä.
K-juna Kirkkonummi - Huopalahti - Meilahti - Hakaniemi - Pasila-Kerava
M/I-juna Lentoasema-Tikkurila-Pasila-Hakaniemi-Meilahti-Huopalahti-Myyrmäki-Lentoasema, toinen juna kiertää toiseen suuntaan samaa reittiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olet tosiaan esittänyt, että jopa linjaraiteiden määrä riittäisi pääteraiteiksi. Vielä on kuitenkin näyttämättä tästä toimiva sekaliikenne-esimerkki maailmalta. Suljetut metrojärjestelmät eivät oikein toiminnaltaan vastaa Helsingin ratapihan monimutkaisuutta.


Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenne ei ole enää sekaliikennettä, jos se pannaan kiertämään 2-raiteinen Pisara. Ja jo nyt on paikallisliikenteelle oma raidepari Leppävaaraan, Vantaankoskelle ja Keravalle. Tasarytminen paikallisjunaliikenne voidaan hoitaa näillä täysin itsenäisesti ja metromaisesti, kuten kaupunkiratojen tekemistä on perusteltu.

En ole tutustunut Pisaran raportissa kerrottuun 2006 parannettu -suunnitelmaan, koska sitä ei ole tarkemmin raportissa esitelty, joten sitä en voi  arvioida. Mutta minusta on varsin yksinkertaista suunnitella aikataulu joko Pisaralle tai kahdelle Helsinkiin päättyvälle raideparille. Itse asiassa jälkimmäinen on helpompi tehtävä, koska pää- ja rantaradan liikenne eivät ole millään lailla sidoksissa toisiinsa.

Päättyvien raiteiden ja Pisaran liikennevirran kannalta olennainen ero on laitureiden syöttämisessä. Pisaran asemilla voi olla sisäänkäynnit molemmissa päissä tai keskellä, Helsingissä laitureita syötetään pääasiassa eteläpäästä, mikä nyt johtaa siihen, että junat kuormittuvat epätasaisesti. Mutta Flirtin tyyppinen kalusto poistaa tätäkin ongelmaa, kun kuorma pääsee tasaantumaan läpi käveltävän junan sisällä.




> Tiheämmän liikenteen järjestelmissä käytetään siltoja ja alituksia kauko- ja lähiliikenteen erottamiseen laitureita lähestyttäessä.


Meillä tätä ei tarvita, koska paikallisliikenteen raiteet on jo nyt sijoitettu reunoille siten, etteivät ne missään risteä kaukoliikenteen raiteiden kanssa. Huopalahdessa on Martinlaakson radan haarautuminen jo hoidettu eritasossa ainoana paikkana, jossa eritasolle on tarve.

Silloin toki tarvetta syntyy, jos paikallis- ja kaukoliikenne pannaan jossain ristiin sen tähden, että paikallisjunat saadaan pitkille raiteille Helsingissä. Mikä olisi perusteltua kävelymatkojen lyhentämiseksi.




> Jonkinlainen tasausaika Helsingissä on sikälikin perusteltua, että täsmälliset lähtemiset ja saapumiset Helsingistä ovat asiakkaille erityisen tärkeitä. Aikataulujen sotkeentuminen Helsingin päässä aiheuttaa herkästi sen tason häiriöitä ratapihalla, että koko liikenne sotkeentuu kaikkiin suuntiin.


Joka tapauksessa, kaikki häiriöiden tasaaminen ja kompensointi on Pisaran kanssa mahdotonta Helsingin päässä, ja sama liikenne voidaan toteuttaa myös ilman Pisaraa päättyvillä raiteilla.

Liikenteen sotkeutumista aiheuttaa nyt se, että kulkutiet risteävät. Risteämisen tarve taas syntyy siitä, että liikennettä ei ole suunniteltu siten, että junat tulevat ja lähtevät samassa järjestyksessä. Pisaran kanssa se on pakko suunnitella niin, mutta yhtä hyvin liikenteen voi suunnitella siten ilman pisaraa päättyvällä pariraiteella - kuten metrossa on tehty.




> Onko Pasilan ohittaminen rantaradalta tultaessa sitten perusteltavissa oleva vaihtoehto?


Se, että Huopalahden jälkeen voi valita suunnaksi Pisaran tai Pasila/Helsinki ei tarkoita sitä, että kaikki junat on ajettava Pisaralle. Tavoittelen tässä vain monipuolisuutta ja nykyistä laajempaa kattavuutta paikallisjunille. Niilläkin voi olla vaihtoehtoisia määränpäitä.

Mutta Helsingissä on tietenkin tavattoman vaikea päästä eroon tähtiverkkoajatuksesta. Jos Pisara rikkoo sen Kaivokadun kanssa, niin sitten varmaan täytyy perustaa uusi joukkoliikenteen tähden keskipiste Pasilaan? Tosin se ei enää onnistu, kun metro ei mene Pasilan kautta ja ratikat ja bussitkin pyörivät aivan muualla. Eikä kukaan ole keksinyt tyhjentää Kampin alakerrasta kaukoliikenteen busseja Pasilaan, joka on Suomen uusi napa.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Jäin vielä miettimään tuota Isoa Pisaraa. Jos siihen mennään niin sitten niin, että tehdään Ilmala - Pasila-välille tunneli tai jotain vastaavaa jolla junat saadan Tikkurilan kaupunkiradan raiteille. Näin saataisiin myös näppärä laiturinylivaihto tuolle välille.


Että pisarasta hirttosilmukka, heh. Eikös tämä vaihtoehto ole aiemminkin ollut esillä. Pidän kuitenkin pisaraa parempana lähtökohtana, joskin asemia voisi olla enemmän, tai lenkki kiertää hieman alempaa esim Esplanadin kohdalta. Itse ajattelisin sellaista pisaraa, jossa asemapaikkoja olisi Linnanmäki, Hakaniemi, Esplanadi, Kamppi ja Töölö, sekä Stadionin kohta. Matka-ajassa hävittäisiin 3 minuuttia, mutta palveltaisiin isompaa ihmisryhmää. Ei pelkästään työmatkalaisia, vaan myös vapaa-ajan matkustamista. 

Esplanadin ympäristöstä löytyy ravintolat, kaupat ja muut vapaa-ajan viihdykkeet. Linnanmäki tarjoaa huvittelua, sekä ympärillä on tiheä asutus. Stadion tarjoaa kulttuuria ja muuta sellaista, ja on sielläkin tiheä asutus.

----------


## ultrix

Edelleenkin pidän parhaimpana esityksenä Pisarasta nimimerkki petron silmukka-pisaraa. U-metron ongelma länsisuunnan ja Pasilan välisistä yhteyksistä poistuu, pisara on Töölön/Pasilan metron tilalla Pasilasta Espalle. Yhteys voisi Pasilan ja Hakaniemen välillä olla Mini-pisaran mukainen, jolloin uutta maanalaista kaavaa ei välttämättä tarvittaisi kuin Pasilasta Käpylään tai Oulunkylään. Isoin ongelma tulisi ehkä eritasoratkaisusta Hakaniemen suunnasta Pasilan läntisille raiteille.

----------


## late-

> Liikenteen sotkeutumista aiheuttaa nyt se, että kulkutiet risteävät. Risteämisen tarve taas syntyy siitä, että liikennettä ei ole suunniteltu siten, että junat tulevat ja lähtevät samassa järjestyksessä. Pisaran kanssa se on pakko suunnitella niin, mutta yhtä hyvin liikenteen voi suunnitella siten ilman pisaraa päättyvällä pariraiteella - kuten metrossa on tehty.


Metrossa on pariraiteen takana raideristeys ja kaksi seisontaraidetta. Päättyminen suoraan laituriraiteille olisi toki mahdollista, mutta aiheuttaa kulkuteiden risteämisen ennen laitureita. Se syö heti kapasiteettia, kun vuorojen saapumis- ja lähtöajat ja matkustajien jättämis- ja ottamisajat sidotaan yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi. Tämä kapasiteetin menetys voi realisoitua joko harvempina vuoroina tai lisääntyvänä odotteluna.




> Se, että Huopalahden jälkeen voi valita suunnaksi Pisaran tai Pasila/Helsinki ei tarkoita sitä, että kaikki junat on ajettava Pisaralle. Tavoittelen tässä vain monipuolisuutta ja nykyistä laajempaa kattavuutta paikallisjunille. Niilläkin voi olla vaihtoehtoisia määränpäitä.


Mikä puolestaan lisää linjojen keskinäisiä riippuvuussuhteita aikataulutuksen suhteen ja usein myös monimutkaistaa järjestelmää käyttäjien kannalta. Käytännössä jako pitäisi myös tehdä juuri kaupunkiraiteiden ja kaukoliikenneraiteiden mukaan, koska ylimääräistä tilaa tunnelin suulle nykyisten raiteiden lisäksi ei Huopalahden ja Ilmalan välillä ole.

----------


## teme

> Edelleenkin pidän parhaimpana esityksenä Pisarasta nimimerkki petron silmukka-pisaraa. U-metron ongelma länsisuunnan ja Pasilan välisistä yhteyksistä poistuu, pisara on Töölön/Pasilan metron tilalla Pasilasta Espalle. Yhteys voisi Pasilan ja Hakaniemen välillä olla Mini-pisaran mukainen, jolloin uutta maanalaista kaavaa ei välttämättä tarvittaisi kuin Pasilasta Käpylään tai Oulunkylään. Isoin ongelma tulisi ehkä eritasoratkaisusta Hakaniemen suunnasta Pasilan läntisille raiteille.


Hyvähän se on, hintalappu noiden asemien takia vaan luultavasti aika hurja. Enkä nyt vaan ihan oikeasti pidä uutta juna-asemaa Käpylään järkevänä, ihan samasta syystä kuin en innostu metroasemastakaan. Lisäksi tuossa on sitten toinen ongelma, jos Pasilaan pääseekin kätevämmin rantaradalta, niin pääradalta metroon vaihtaminen hidastuu...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metrossa on pariraiteen takana raideristeys ja kaksi seisontaraidetta.


Tai Vuosaaren tapaan ennen asemaa, mikä olisi myös Helsingin aseman ratkaisu  ja on nytkin.

Tällaisen päättyvän radan liikenne hoituu varsin yksinkertaisesti ja samalla tavalla kuin siinäkin tapauksessa, että risteys on aseman takana. Junat saapuvat ja lähtevät vuorotellen, jolloin kunkin junan seisonta-aika on kaksinkertainen vuoroväli ja puolenvaihtoon on käytettävissä vuoroväli.

Ruoholahdessa, jossa puolenvaihto hoidetaan takana, Ruoholahti on itse asiassa toisiksi viimeinen liikennepaikka ja viimeinen on huoltolaituri  joka siis vastaa Helsingissä puskimeen päättyviä raiteita.

Esim. Stuttgartissa (muistaakseni) liikenne hoidetaan kuitenkin niin, että tulo- ja lähtölaiturit ovat aina samat, eli käytetään vain yhtä raidetta. Tämä rajoittaa vuorovälin lyhentämistä, koska junan purku ja lastaus eivät tapahtu samanaikaisesti. Tosin tiukoissa paikoissa pysäkkiaikaa lyhennetään sillä, että poistuminen ja nousu tapahtuvat eri puolilta vaunua.

Myös Lontoon tuubien pääteasemilla muistan yleensä nähneeni yhden raiteen käytäntöä, vaikka pääteasemalla olisikin kaksi raidetta. Jos kääntö sujuu kyllin nopeasti, yksi raide riittää. Vantaankoskellakin taitaa olla käytäntö niin, että käytetään läntistä raidetta ja vain poikkeustapauksissa itäistä. Yhden raiteen käytöllä säästetään kaluston määrässä yksi juna.




> Mikä puolestaan lisää linjojen keskinäisiä riippuvuussuhteita aikataulutuksen suhteen ja usein myös monimutkaistaa järjestelmää käyttäjien kannalta. Käytännössä jako pitäisi myös tehdä juuri kaupunkiraiteiden ja kaukoliikenneraiteiden mukaan, koska ylimääräistä tilaa tunnelin suulle nykyisten raiteiden lisäksi ei Huopalahden ja Ilmalan välillä ole.


Matkustajien on jo nyt osattava valita sopiva juna mennessään Helsingistä pois päin, joten en pidä liian suurena vaatimuksena sitä, että he osaisivat valita sopivan junan myös Helsinkiin mennessään. Aikataulusuunnittelun kannalta se merkitsee sitä, että Huopalahden länsi- ja pohjoispuolelta on tietenkin varattava vuorovälejä joko Pasilaan tai Pisaralle. Toisaalta nytkin on jo tilanne, jossa Huopalahdesta länteen ja pohjoiseen ei voi olla käytössä kuin puolet mahdollisista vuoroväleistä, koska Huopalahdesta etelään kapasiteetti varautuu kahden radan junille.

Tilavarauksia maastosta (ja sen alta) löytynee varmasti, jos vain halutaan. Peräänkuulutan vain sitä, että jos kerrankin selvitettäisiin liikennetarpeita ihan rehellisesti ja avoimesti ja pohdittaisiin vasta sitten, mikä on paras ratkaisu liikennetarpeiden hoitamiseksi. Eikä niin päin, että on ennalta ties mistä syistä asetettuja päämääriä, joille yritetään keksiä perusteluita.

Oletukseni Pisaran suhteen on, että nykyisin laskumenetelmin sellaista ei voi osoittaa taloudellisesti kannattavaksi isona eikä pienenä. Mikään Pisara ei poista pintaliitynnän tarvetta tai jos kuvitellaan, että kävellään kaupungissa kilometri, niin sitten ei ainakaan mitään aikasäästöjä synny. Mutta asiaa pitäisi pystyä pohtimaan ensin ilman euroja, miettiä strategisia merkityksiä ja vasta sitten teknisiä ratkaisuja ja hintaa.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Tarkoittaa.
> 
> 
> Pasila ei ole nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa sen kummempi iso työpaikkalue kuin vaikka Ruoholahti, eikä senkään kautta aja kaikki junat. U-radan kanssa jokunen juna varmaan ajaisi Huopalahti - Ilmala - Pasila väliä (ja sieltä mahdollisesti Pisaraa Hakaniemeen), lännestä Pasilaan tulevat voisivat vaihtaa tai kiertää keskustan kautta. Lisäksi lännestä keskustaan tulevien matka taitaisi nopeutua hieman, Huopalahti - Ilmala - Pasila Rautatieasema taitaa olla nyt vajaa kymmenen minuuttia, Huopalahti - Meilahti - Töölö - Keskusta voisi mennä ehkä reilussa viidessä?


Ruoholahdessa on 7800 työpaikkaa ja 3300 asukasta, kun taas Pasilassa työpaikkoja on 25 000 ja asukkaita 8000. Ja nämä määrät vielä lisääntyvät Keski-Pasilan rakentamisen myötä. Ja Ruoholahdessahan on jo metro.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Sinänsähän ei nykyisen mallisen Pisaran toteuttaminen sulje pois mahdollista laajennusta myöhemmin. Tunneli Töölön asemalta nykyiselle radalle on kuitenkin vain noin kilometrin pituinen eikä vaadi eritasoratkaisuja erkanemiskohtaan. Jos heitän, että tunnelin pätkä maksaa 60 miljoonaa, en liene ihan hakoteillä. "Sovellettu U-metro" eli rata Huopalahden asema-Ruskeasuo-Meilahti-Töölö olisi kuitenkin 5 km radalla ja kahdella asemalla 250 miljoonan euron luokassa eli vähintään neljä kertaa enemmän.




> -- ylimääräistä tilaa tunnelin suulle nykyisten raiteiden lisäksi ei Huopalahden ja Ilmalan välillä ole.


Miksi muuten ei ole? Eihän Rantaradalla Hämeenlinnanväylän jälkeen ole kuin Keskuspuistoa.

Eikö kaupunkirata muutenkin voisi painua maan alle jo ennen Huopalahden asemaa? Toki se vaatisi ylimääräisen tunneliaseman rakentamisen, mutta toisaalta voisi hyödyntää sitä, että Vantaankosken rata on jo valmiiksi kuopassa. Huopalahden asemalta myös radan geometria taipuisi Ruskeasuolle.

----------


## teme

> Ruoholahdessa on 7800 työpaikkaa ja 3300 asukasta, kun taas Pasilassa työpaikkoja on 25 000 ja asukkaita 8000. Ja nämä määrät vielä lisääntyvät Keski-Pasilan rakentamisen myötä. Ja Ruoholahdessahan on jo metro.


Tästä on oma ketju http://jlf.fi/f32/3256-pasilan-rooli-helsingissa/

----------


## Timppak

> Tästä on oma ketju http://jlf.fi/f32/3256-pasilan-rooli-helsingissa/


Tuttu on tuo ketju. Elikkä sinun mielestäsi Töölön ja Pasilan välillä riittää ihan hyvin ratikka, mutta töölön ja Huopalahden välillä se ei enää riitäkään, kun pisara pitää sitä kautta vetää? Melko outoa.

----------


## teme

> Tuttu on tuo ketju. Elikkä sinun mielestäsi Töölön ja Pasilan välillä riittää ihan hyvin ratikka, mutta töölön ja Huopalahden välillä se ei enää riitäkään, kun pisara pitää sitä kautta vetää? Melko outoa.


Ei minulla ole mitään sinänsä sitä vastaan, että tehdään vaikka Pisara ja Huopalahti - Töölö tunneli. Ja sitten taas toisaalta en ole vakuuttunut että Meilahden suunta tarvitsee mitään raskasraidetta. Eli jos minulta kysytään nin tehdään pelkkä Pisara nykysuunnitelmin, pääsyynä eurot. 

Mutta kuitenkin varsinaiseen kysymykseen: Junaa tai metroa ei tarvita tuollaisiin parin kilometrin väleihin, tiheästi pysähtyvä ratikka tai vaikka bussi palvelee oikein hyvin. Suuremman linjanopeuden hyöty häviää pitemmästä pysäkkivälistä johtuviin kävelymatkoihin sekä matkan lyhyyteen. Tästä lisää ikuisuusaiheessa onko metrolla matkustamisessa välillä Sörnäinen - Rautatientori mitään järkeä.

Junan tai metron  rooli keskustassa sen sijaan on kuljettaa ihmisiä pitempien matkojen päästä keskustaan, tai paremmin kantakaupunkiin. Metro välillä Itäkeskus - Rautatientori on hyvinkin järkevä kulkuneuvo, samoin lähijuna Tikkurila - Rautatientori. Ja se palvelee ensisijassa nimenomaan noita matkustajia, kantakaupungin sisäinen liikenne on toissijaista ja hoituu usein paremmin muilla välineillä.

Jotta kävelymatka eivät venyisi niin olisi hyvä että asemia on eri puolilla kantakaupunkia. Jos pitää valita (ja unohdetaan rakennuskustannukset), että pysähtyykö juna kaksi kertaa Pasilassa, vai kerran Pasilassa ja kerran Meilahdessa, niin valitsen jälkimmäisen. Länsiratojen suunnasta Pasilaan tulevat, joka on pieni vähemmistö matkustajista, pääsee edelleenkin sinne vaihtamatta reittiä Huopalahti - Meilahti - Töölö - Keskusta - Hakaniemi - Pasila, joka pidentää matkaa ehkä neljä minuuttia. Toisaalta toinen vähemmistö, eli kaikki junalle Meilahteen menevät pääsevät suoraan vaihtamatta perille ihan- Länsiradoilta keskustaan tulevien matka nopeutunee kahdella minuutilla, metrolla tulevat vaihtavat joka tapauksessa Hakaniemessä

----------


## teme

Jäin vielä miettimään yhtä juttua Pasilaan liittyen. Silmämääräisesti suuri osa Pasilassa nousevista vaihtaa Pääradalta Rantaradalle tai Martinlaakson radalle. Mitenköhän jos olisi kehärata ja Pisara? Osa menisi varmaan pohjoiskautta, mutta nouseeko vanhasta tottumuksesta Pasilassa vaihtava uudestaan samaan junaan? Eli jos vuoroväli on viisi minuuttia niin kuin se nyt on ruuhkassa Pääradalla ja laiturin vaihtoon kestää pari minuuttia, niin edelliseen junaan kerkiää vain jos Pisaran kiertäminen kestää yli kahdeksan minuuttia. Kauanko se kestäisi?

----------


## Kolli

Nyt kun olen seurannut tätä keskustelua, on esitetty niin paljon *asia-argumentteja asiantuntijoiden toimesta*, että käännän täysin kelkkani.

Ei mitään uusia ratoja tarvita, ne ovat turhia. Ei raskas raideliikenne ole yhtään mitään, ei metro ole mitään, eikä sitä käytä kukaan. Ihmiset vaan pakotetaan metroon ja lähijunaan, vaikka eivät haluaisi, bussi on aina parempi! Elikä kaikki tällaiset hankkeet seis, pidemmät vuorovälit ratikoille, koska 10 min on jo ruhtinaallista 15min on parempi, busseille riittää aina 20-30min. Riittää kun tehdään vaan liikennevaloetuudet, niin kaikki ongelmat ratkeaa. Myös pikaraitiotie on patenttiratkaisu kaikkeen. Siksi metronkin voisi purkaa ja tehdä sinne pikaraitiotien. Loppu hoituu sähköautolla puutarhakaupungista.

----------


## late-

> Tai Vuosaaren tapaan ennen asemaa, mikä olisi myös Helsingin aseman ratkaisu  ja on nytkin.


Myös Vuosaaressa on aseman takana puolenvaihtopaikka varattuna. Nykyisellä vuorovälillä se ei ole aktiivisessa käytössä.




> Tällaisen päättyvän radan liikenne hoituu varsin yksinkertaisesti ja samalla tavalla kuin siinäkin tapauksessa, että risteys on aseman takana. Junat saapuvat ja lähtevät vuorotellen, jolloin kunkin junan seisonta-aika on kaksinkertainen vuoroväli ja puolenvaihtoon on käytettävissä vuoroväli.


Melko kaunis teoreettinen malli. Tässä ei tosin huomioida sitä, että puolenvaihtopaikan ollessa aseman takana saapuva juna voi ensin jättää matkustajat ja sitten odottaa puolenvaihtopaikan vapautumista. Puolenvaihtopaikan ollessa aseman edessä matkustajat odottavat, jos kokonaisuus ei toimikaan sekunnilleen oikein. Jos puolenvaihtopaikan varausaika (opastinväli) halutaan lyhyeksi, on myös saapuvien junien nopeusrajoitus asetettava alas eli matkustajat kärsivät taas. Viimeisen matkustajalaiturin taakse asetetun puolenvaihdon yli asetettu nopeusrajoitus ei matkustajille näy. Ruoholahteen voi toki pysähtyä hetkeksi katsomaan miten vauhdikkaasti puolenvaihtopaikalle yleensä ajetaan.

Kahden vuorovälin ajan seisominen olisi junille hiukan hankalaa. Junan saapuessa hetkellä 0 (saapuvien junien vuorovälin kerrannaisina), se varaa yhden laiturin. Hetkellä 1 saapuu toinen juna. Hetkellä 2 saapuu kolmas juna, mutta ensimmänen ei ole lähtenyt, koska sehän seisoo kaksi vuoroväliä. Eli tosiasiassa seistään alle 2 vuoroväliä. Siten puolenvaihtoaikakaan ei ole kokonaista vuoroväliä.




> Esim. Stuttgartissa (muistaakseni) liikenne hoidetaan kuitenkin niin, että tulo- ja lähtölaiturit ovat aina samat, eli käytetään vain yhtä raidetta. Tämä rajoittaa vuorovälin lyhentämistä, koska junan purku ja lastaus eivät tapahtu samanaikaisesti.


Eikös Vuosaaressa yleensä tehdä juuri näin?




> Matkustajien on jo nyt osattava valita sopiva juna mennessään Helsingistä pois päin, joten en pidä liian suurena vaatimuksena sitä, että he osaisivat valita sopivan junan myös Helsinkiin mennessään.


Kyse on enemmän vuorotarjonnan hajaantumisesta. Lähijunien vuoroväli ei ole aivan niin loistava, että palvelutarjontaa hirveästi olisi varaa hajauttaa. Käytännössä A-junaa vastaavan junan vuoroväliksi muodostuisi 20 minuuttia kumpaakin reittiä. Se ei runkolinjalle olisi kovinkaan kummoinen saavutus.

----------


## late-

> Miksi muuten ei ole? Eihän Rantaradalla Hämeenlinnanväylän jälkeen ole kuin Keskuspuistoa.


Keskuspuisto on kuitenkin vahvasti suojeltua, joten maanpäällistä rata-aluetta ei voine leventää ainakaan kahden raiteen edestä. Kaksi raidetta lisää tarvittaisiin, jos kaupunkiradalta haluttaisiin ajaa sekä tunneliin että tunnelin ohi. Sinänsä ei pidä ohiajomahdollisuutta kaupunkirataa pitkin kovin tarpeellisena.




> Eikö kaupunkirata muutenkin voisi painua maan alle jo ennen Huopalahden asemaa?


Tämä olisi varmaankin se todennäköisempi vaihtoehto. Aivan halvasta asemasta ei olisi kyse, kun pitäisi integroitua nykyiseen Huopalahden asemarakennukseen joukkoliikennetunneleineen.

----------


## petteri

> Keskuspuisto on kuitenkin vahvasti suojeltua, joten maanpäällistä rata-aluetta ei voine leventää ainakaan kahden raiteen edestä. Kaksi raidetta lisää tarvittaisiin, jos kaupunkiradalta haluttaisiin ajaa sekä tunneliin että tunnelin ohi. Sinänsä ei pidä ohiajomahdollisuutta kaupunkirataa pitkin kovin tarpeellisena.


Minä en pidä Rantaradan keskuspuiston päällä kulkevan sillan ja käytävän leventämistä mitenkään mahdottomana. Kun kerran Hakamäentietä ja Kehä I:stäkin on annettu leventää, miksei rantaradan käytävääkin. Vaikka kuinka paljon tuolle levennykselle on tarvetta on sitten eri kysymys.

----------


## kuukanko

> edelliseen junaan kerkiää vain jos Pisaran kiertäminen kestää yli kahdeksan minuuttia. Kauanko se kestäisi?


Pisaran kiertäminen kestäisi 10 minuuttia + todennäköisesti n. minuutin tasausaika Helsingissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Myös Vuosaaressa on aseman takana puolenvaihtopaikka varattuna. Nykyisellä vuorovälillä se ei ole aktiivisessa käytössä.


Kyllä kai se ruuhka-aikana on ihan aktiivisessa käytössä?

----------


## teme

> Pisaran kiertäminen kestäisi 10 minuuttia + todennäköisesti n. minuutin tasausaika Helsingissä.


OK, tuntuu vähän pitkältä, mutta nyt kun asiaa ajattelen niin tuo on suurinpiirtein sama kuin Tikkurila - Pukinmäki väli I-junalla, ja siihen menee aikataulun mukaan 9 minuuttia. Eli 5 min vuorovälillä toiseen suuntaan menevä juna tulisi suurinpiirtein samaan aikaan Pasilaan, ei kerkiä vaihtaa, eli vaihtava säästäisi 5 minuuttia menemällä seuraavaan junaan. 4 min vuorovälillä ja 10 minuutin kiertoajalla aikaa vaihtoon olisi 2 minuuttia, joka ei oikein riitä, joten vaihtaja säästäisi 4 minuuttia, toisaalta jos kiertoaika on 11 minuuttia niin voisi säästää 8 minuuttia.

En tiedä maksaako vaivaa, eli matkustajat saattavat ihan hyvin vain jättää tuon vaihdon väliin ja kiertää lenkin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Myös Ylen Aikaisen uutiset ovat tehneet juttua tämän aiheen tiimoilta (sama tulee kai myös Ylen Uudenmaan uutisten tämän päivän TV- ja netti-versioihin):
http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...in_555031.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kahden vuorovälin ajan seisominen olisi junille hiukan hankalaa. Junan saapuessa hetkellä 0 (saapuvien junien vuorovälin kerrannaisina), se varaa yhden laiturin. Hetkellä 1 saapuu toinen juna. Hetkellä 2 saapuu kolmas juna, mutta ensimmänen ei ole lähtenyt, koska sehän seisoo kaksi vuoroväliä. Eli tosiasiassa seistään alle 2 vuoroväliä. Siten puolenvaihtoaikakaan ei ole kokonaista vuoroväliä.


Lähdetään siitä, että raide ja laituri A ovat tulevien junien ja B lähtevien. Silloin se menee näin:
Vaihteet suorilla, B:llä juna 1 odottaa lähtöä ja A:lla tulossa juna 2.Juna 2 tulee laiturille A, molemmilla laitureilla on juna.Juna 1 lähtee laiturilta B. Laiturilla A on juna 2.Puolenvaihtoristikko käännetään, laiturilla A on juna 2.Raiteella A tulee juna 3 ja se varaa ristikon ajaakseen laiturille B.Laiturilla A on juna 2, laiturilla B on juna 3, ristikko on käännettynä.Juna 2 lähtee laiturilta A ja varaa ristikon. Juna 3 on laiturilla B.Puolenvaihtoristikko käännetään suorille, juna 3 on laituirilla B ja juna 4 saapuu raidetta A laiturille A.Juna 3 on laiturilla B ja juna 4 laiturilla A. Ristikko on suorilla.Juna 3 lähtee laiturilta B. Laituirlla A on juna 4.Puolenvaihtoristikko käännetään, laituirlla A on juna 4.jne palaten kohtaan 4 junanumerot kierrättäen.
Kellon suhteen tämän kierron aika riippuu siitä, mikä aika vaaditaan ristikon ohi ajoon, sen vaihteiden kääntöön ja junan suunnan vaihtoon. Aseman vuoroväli on lähtevien tai saapuvien junien vuoroväli. Pysäkkiaika yhdelle junalle on saapumisen ja lähdön väli, joka on pidempi kuin aseman vuoroväli.

Kun ristikko on tasossa, systeemi on sillä tavoin epäsymmetrinen, että joka toinen saapuminen ja lähtö varaavat ristikon eli molemmat raiteet. Joka toinen pari ei varaa vaan saapuminen ja lähtö voisivat tapahtua samaan aikaan, mutta tämä aikaväli menee hukkaan, jos halutaan pitää vakio vuoroväli. Eritaso poistaisi tämän, mutta se vaatisi tietenkin aivan eri tavoin tilaa.

Sikäli kirjoitin aiemmin väärin, että jokainen juna ei voi seistä kahta vuoroväliä, kuten osoitit. Vaan vuoroväliä pidemmän ajan. Ero riippuu vuorovälin suhteesta muihin raiteiston ja junien liikkeiden edellyttämiin aikavarauksiin. Puolenvaihtoristikossa voi olla vain yksi juna kerrallaan, eikä seuraava juna saa tulla ristikolle heti kun edellisen takapää on poistunut, vaan vaaditaan jokin turva-aika.

Yhdellä raiteella vaihtoon nähden etu siis on, että junan tekniseen suunnanvaihtoon jää enemmän aikaa kuin yksi vuoroväli ja junan purku ja kuormaus eivät tapahdu päällekkäin vaan viereisille junille.




> Eikös Vuosaaressa yleensä tehdä juuri näin?


En ole seurannut, mitä kaikkea Vuosaaressa tehdään. Foorumin metrokuljettajat osannevat selittää. Itse olen nähnyt puolenvaihtoa sekä ennen että jälkeen aseman. Oma proseduurinsa on junien lyhentäminen ja kerääminen varikolle meneväksi roikaksi.




> Kyse on enemmän vuorotarjonnan hajaantumisesta. Lähijunien vuoroväli ei ole aivan niin loistava, että palvelutarjontaa hirveästi olisi varaa hajauttaa. Käytännössä A-junaa vastaavan junan vuoroväliksi muodostuisi 20 minuuttia kumpaakin reittiä. Se ei runkolinjalle olisi kovinkaan kummoinen saavutus.


Tietenkin vuorotarjonta hajaantuu, jos sitä jaetaan. Mutta onhan nytkin vuorotarjonta Huopalahden länsipuolella enintään puolet siitä, mitä se on itäpuolella.

Avainkysymys on, mikä on Pasilan ja Pisaran kysynnän suhde. Asiaa voi pohtia myös siltä kannalta, onko älykästä tunkea kaikkia vuoroja HuopalahtiPasila -välille muodostuvaan pullonkaulaan. Siitä syntyy väkisin kuormitetuin osuus, joka saattaa mitoittaa tarjotun kapasiteetin turhan suureksi muulle verkolle.

Antero

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Avainkysymys on, mikä on Pasilan ja Pisaran kysynnän suhde. Asiaa voi pohtia myös siltä kannalta, onko älykästä tunkea kaikkia vuoroja HuopalahtiPasila -välille muodostuvaan pullonkaulaan. Siitä syntyy väkisin kuormitetuin osuus, joka saattaa mitoittaa tarjotun kapasiteetin turhan suureksi muulle verkolle.


Hyvä huomio. Jos tarkastellaan tilannetta Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen, niin Pasilasta Huopalahteen ja Hiekkaharjuun liikennöidään keskimäärin 5 min välein kaupunkiradoilla. Pääradalla liikennetiheys tulee olemaan samaa luokkaa. Sen sijaan kaupunkiadoilla kauempana kuljetaan vain kymmenen minuutin välein, sekaan mahtuisi toinen mokoma junia. Tätä vapaata kapasiteettia on vain vähän vaikea hyödyntää.
Martinlaaksonrataa on joskus suunniteltu jatkettavaksi jonnekin Keimolan suuntaan. Tämän haaran junille olisi tilaa Huopalahteen saakka ja toisaalta Pasilan eteläpuolella kun Pisararata vapauttaa nyt kaupunkiratojen käyttämät raiteet. Tässä välissä on kuitenkin pullonkaula.
Haararadan liikenneteen johtaminen Pisaraan on epäkäytännöllistä, vaikka sen minimijunaväliä voitaisiinkin tihentää. Ainoa suhteellisen edullinen ratkaisu olisi yhdistää Vantaankoskenrata Rantaradan kaukoliikenneraiteisiin eritasoliittymällä. Pohjoiseen tämmöinen yhdysraide olisi yksinkertainen rakentaa; toisin päin huomattavasti vaikeampaa. 
Pasilan ja Huopalahden välillä viiden minuutin välein liikennöitäessä olisi tilaa 12 junalle tunnissa (nykykäytännöillä maksimitiheys). Jos näistä puolet olisi lähijunia Kirkkonummelle, yksi Karjaalle ja kaksi kaukojunaa turkuun, niin vapaaksi jäisi vielä kolme aikatauluviivaa.
Toki kahden muussa tapauksessa erillisen liikennevirran yhdistäminen toisi mukanaan jonkin asteisen häiriöherkkyyden lisääntymisen. Toisaalta edullisilla ratkaisuilla on myös haittapuolensa!
Tietenkin Kehäradalla ja Keravan kaupunkiradalla on vastaava vapaa ratakapasiteetti. Se mahdollistaa suorat junat Keravalta Lentoasemalle ja pidemmällekin, jos Hiekkaharjun pohjoispuolelle rakennettaisiin kolmioraide kaupunkiradalle (taannoin itäsuomalaiset ehdottivat vastaavaa kaukoliikenneraiteille).
Ja jos spekuloidaan oikein pitkälle, niin voisihan Kehärataa käyttää joku Tram/Train - tyyppinen pikaratikkakin, kunhan vain tekniikka on yhteen sopivaa (vaikkapa Itä-Helsinki - Lentoasema - Vantaankoski - Espoo).

----------


## kemkim

> Avainkysymys on, mikä on Pasilan ja Pisaran kysynnän suhde. Asiaa voi pohtia myös siltä kannalta, onko älykästä tunkea kaikkia vuoroja HuopalahtiPasila -välille muodostuvaan pullonkaulaan. Siitä syntyy väkisin kuormitetuin osuus, joka saattaa mitoittaa tarjotun kapasiteetin turhan suureksi muulle verkolle.


Voisihan sitä ajatella niinkin, että Pisara alkaisi jo Huopalahdesta. Vaihtoyhteydet Pasilaan hoituisivat junan kuljettua lenkin kantakaupungin alla ja mennessään Hakaniemestä Pasilaan pääradalle menoa varten.

----------


## vristo

Syksy saa ja HKL-johtokunnan kokoukset taas jatkuvat.

Yhtenä asia-aiheena mm. Pisara-rata. Mielenkiintoisia näkemyksiä HKL-SUY:lta.

Muu esityslista tässä.

----------


## kouvo

> Helsingin päärautatieaseman ja Pasilan aseman kuormitukseen vaikuttaa vähentävästi, mikäli kaupunkiradat tai osa niistä muutetaan liikennöitäviksi metrolla. Selvityksessä Pääkaupunkiraiteita - raideverkon kehittämisen ideoita Helsingin seudulle, HKL C: 3/2009 arvioitiin karkeahkolla tasolla Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan, Kehäradan ja pääradan kaupunkiraiteiden muuttamista metroradoiksi. ...


Lausunto vahvistaa edelleen käsitystäni siitä, että HKL:n puuhastelukioskin poistaminen suunnittelutoiminnan parista ei todellakaan tule liian aikaisin.

----------


## vristo

> Lausunto vahvistaa edelleen käsitystäni siitä, että HKL:n puuhastelukioskin poistaminen suunnittelutoiminnan parista ei todellakaan tule liian aikaisin.


Pitkälti samaa porukkaahan tulee olemaan myös Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymän palveluksessa.

Kuten tuleva toimitusjohtaja Suvi Rihtniemi sanoo (Helsingin Uutiset 02.07.2009):
"Rihtniemen ensimmäisiä tehtäviä on uuden organisaation pystyttäminen. Yhtymän 340 työntekijää tulevat Pääkaupunkiseudun yhteistyövaltuuskunnasta YTV:stä ja Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksesta (HKL)."

Myöskin Ylen Aikaisen uutisista löytyy seuraavaa (02.07.2009):
"HSL:ään tulee kaikkiaan n. 340 henkilöä. Rihtniemen mukaan yhdistäminen ei vaikuta henkilöstön määrään, mutta osan työtehtävät voivat muuttua."

----------


## j-lu

> Lausunto vahvistaa edelleen käsitystäni siitä, että HKL:n puuhastelukioskin poistaminen suunnittelutoiminnan parista ei todellakaan tule liian aikaisin.


Metro on ratkaisu kaikkeen.

----------


## kouvo

> Pitkälti samaa porukkaahan tulee olemaan myös Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymän palveluksessa.


Tämä on toki kovin valitettavaa. Toivottavasti osmoosi kuitenkin hoitaa asian niin, että tämän vieläkin HKL:n suunnittelukioskin henkisenä seriffinä vaikuttavan yhden asian miehen siveltimen jälki laimenee huomattavasti uudessa organisaatiossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pitkälti samaa porukkaahan tulee olemaan myös Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymän palveluksessa.


Mutta HSL:n rooli on erilainen kuin HKL:n. HKL on osa Helsingin kaupunkia ja siellä on usein määritelty yhdessä KSV:n kanssa Helsingin virallinen kanta tälläisiin hankkeisiin. Jatkossa Helsingin kannan määrittelee KSV yksin, tosin sitä varten osa HKL:n suunnitteluyksikön henkilökunnasta siirtyy töihin KSV:lle eikä HSL:ään.

HSL toki saattaa ottaa seudullisen koordinoijan roolin liikennehankkeista päätettäessä, mutta vielä ei voi tietää, käykö niin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jatkossa Helsingin kannan määrittelee KSV yksin, tosin sitä varten osa HKL:n suunnitteluyksikön henkilökunnasta siirtyy töihin KSV:lle eikä HSL:ään.


Tämä yksinään lienee jo iso edistysaskel, kun luovutaan kahden osaston vastakkaisista näkemyksistä, ja Helsingin kanta liikennehankkeisiin voidaan määritellä kokonaan järkevän kaupunkirakenteen eli kaupungin kokonaistalouden osalta. Toisaalta HSL:n asema yksittäisenä tilivirastona, jota ei kiinnosta oman organisaationsa ulkopuoliset vaikutukset ja muu kuin oma budjettiviiva, voi olla jopa suurempi kuin HKL:llä. Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, onko SL:llä sellaisia ongelmia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta HSL:n rooli on erilainen kuin HKL:n...


Oikeastaan tämä keskustelu kuuluisi varmaankin toiseen ketjuun, mutten löytänyt sopivaa, joten:

Kyllä, HSL:n rooli on eri kuin HKL:n, mutta tilanne ei valitettavasti täysin selkiydy.

HKL:n tehtävä on ollut periaatteessa hoitaa joukkoliikenne H:gin kaupungin alueella. Siirryttäessä tilaaja-tuottaja -malliin, HKL:n toiminta jakautui tilaamiseen ja tuottamiseen, jossa HKL möi itselleen ja kilpailutti itseään. Mutta tämän rinnalla HKL on yrittänyt ja käytännössä myös hoitanutkin kaupunkisuunnittelun tehtäviä. Entien suunnittelujohtaja esim. esitti vahvasti Santahaminan rakentamista, jotta sinne olisi saatu tehdä metro.

HKL on ollut erityisesti viime aikoina vahvastikin poikkiteloin KSV:n kanssa siitä, minkälaista liikennettä uusille alueille tehdään. Ja tässä HKL on mielestäni ylittänyt tehtävänmäärittelynsä ryhtymällä rengistä isännäksi. Liikennesuunnittelu on osa kaupunkisuunittelua, mutta se on palveleva toiminta, ei kaupunkisuunnittelua ohjaava toiminta.




> HSL toki saattaa ottaa seudullisen koordinoijan roolin liikennehankkeista päätettäessä, mutta vielä ei voi tietää, käykö niin.


Ei pelkästään saata, vaan sen kuuluu ottaa. HSL:llä on kaksi tehtävää: toimia joukkoliikenteen tilaajana sekä tehdä seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmat (LJS).

Jälkimmäinen tehtävä on valitettavasti yhtä ongelmallinen tehtävä kuin se, että HKL on ottanut itselleen KSV:n tehtäviä. HSL on nimittäin osittain ylikunnallinen kaavoitusviranomainen LJS-tehtävänsä osalta. LJS ei kuitenkaan perustu Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslakiin, joten LJS ei mitenkään sido kuntien kaavoitusta. LVM taas tulkitsee LJS:iä siten, että se rahoittaa vain niissä sovittuja hankkeita, mitä kautta LJS:lle tulee kuitenkin valtaa.

LJS-työtä on tähän asti tehty eri puolilla Suomea siten, että lähtökohtana on ollut LJS-alueen kuntien maankäyttösuunnitelmat ja -strategiat. Siis kunnilta on kysytty mitä ne haluavat ja sitten on tutkittu mitä voi toteuttaa ja koottu tavallaan toteuttamiskelpoisten hankkeiden lista. Näin kunnilla on pysynyt kaavoitusvalta, mutta toisaalta LJS:sta on saatu vähän tai ei ollenkaan apua kaavoitukseen. Kunnissahan ei ole voitu tai osattu käyttää hyväksi ylikunnallisia liikenneratkaisuja, koska niihin ei ole ollut valtaa eikä tietoa.

Miten HSL:n koordinointirooli toimii riippuu siitä, millä periaatteella työtä tehdään. HSL voi olla joko yhteistyöhaluinen tai määräilevä. Jälkimmäinen tapa ei tule johtamaan yhteiseen hallittuun kehitykseen vaan törmäyskurssiin yksittäisten kuntien kanssa. Silloin kaikki kehittäminen etenee samalla tavoin kuin Espoon metro.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhtenä asia-aiheena mm. Pisara-rata. Mielenkiintoisia näkemyksiä HKL-SUY:lta.


Joo, niin on. Jos junan nimi on metro, sen radan voi linjata mielekkäästi kaupunkirakenteen kannalta ja ohi pullonkaulojen. Mutta jos saman junan nimi  on lähijuna, niin ei voi tehdä.

Ei voida myöntää, ettei Töölössä tarvita kahta metroa, kun siellä ei oikeasti tarvita yhtäkään. Paikallisjunaliikenteen kierrättäminen kantakaupungin alta sen sijaan on liikenteellisesti mielekästä, vaikkakin kustannuksiltaan kyseenalaista. Mutta sitä ei saa tehdä paikallisjunilla. Siksi ehdotetaan, että osa paikallisjunaliikenteestä muutettaisiin epäyhteensopivaksi eli metron tekniikalle, jotta Pisaraa voisi nimittää metroksi.

Tällainen järjestely on huono ratkaisu, jolla rikotaan nyt yhtenäinen paikallisjunaliikenteen järjestelmä. Ratojen muutto metrotekniikalle ja siirtyminen palvelutasoltaan heikompaan kalustoon tietenkin heikentää koko järjestelmän palvelutasoa, mutta maksaa investointina ja nostaa kustannuksia.

Ainoa järkevä ratkaisu on sovittaa metro RHK:n tekniikkaan ja rakentaa Töölön metro vanhaa U-metron läntistä linjausta noudattaen alkuperäisenä Pisarana (nykyinen suunnitelmahan on Mini-Pisara). Tosin tällä ja nykyisellä metroradalla ei edes tarvitse olla mitään yhteensopivuutta, koska niillä ei ole eikä käytännössä voi olla yhteistä liikennettä, ellei metrorataa ryhdytä ajattelemaan osana paikallisjunaliikenteen Kirkkonummelle ja Riihimäkeen ulottuvaa palvelua. Tällöin voisi ratketa myös Hki-Sipoo-Porvoo -yhteys, mutta...

Antero

----------


## Asko Huumonen

*Seisakkeita Pasilan ja päärautatieaseman väliin?*

Tulinpa miettineeksi paikallisjunaliikenteen toimivuutta Helsingin seudulla ja aika ilmeinen ja (moneen muuhun ideaan verrattuna) halvahko parannus tuli mieleeni. Äkkiseltään ei missään osunut silmiini merkkejä että asiasta olisi millään tapaa keskusteltu. Jaksoin oikein liittyä foorumille kysyäkseni.

Tähän ketjuun laitoin kun Pisara ainakin osittain pyrkii ratkaisemaan samaa ongelmaa. Ehkä täällä tunnetaan asian taustat.

Minusta siis Pisaralla koetetaan ratkaista oleellisesti kahta ongelmaa: päärautatieaseman laituripulaa ja sitä että sinänsä hyvä paikallisjunaverkosto jakelee matkustajat keskustassa vain yhden aseman (päärautatieasema) kautta.

Jälkimäistä ongelmaa voisi minusta varsin helposti lievittää tekemällä yhden (tai kaksi?) "asemaa" päärautatieaseman ja Pasilan väliin. Esim. Helsinginkadun (ja Nordenskiöldinkadun) siltojen kohdalle. Asemille ei toki tarvitsisi kahta raidetta enempää, eli vain yhden kaupunkiradan junat pysähtyisivät. Kahdella asemalla saataisiin molemmille kaupunkiradoille seisakkeet. Helsinginkadun asemalla tehtäisiin kahden lännenpuoleisen raiteen väliin laituri (ja levennettäisiin siltaa kuutisen metriä). Kahden aseman ratkaisussa tehtäisiin sitten Keravan kaupunkiraiteita varten peilikuvaratkaisu Nordenskiöldinkadun sillalle. Näitä konfiguraatioita voisi toki varioida ja optimoida lisääkin.

On suorastaan absurdia että paikallisjunaverkoston pisin (?) asemaväli löytyy alueelta jolla on tihein asutus. Olettaisin että täältä löytyy paljon väkeä jotka ovat käyneet esim. Saksassa katselemassa kuinka tiheästi S-bahneilla on seisakkeita kaupunkien keskustoissa (= oman reittinsä varrella) ja kuinka hyvin homma toimii.

Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä kuinka korkealle asemien nousumäärätilastossa Helsinginkadun sillan asema nousisi. 1000 metrin kävelymatkan sisään mahtuva asukasmäärä olisi varmasti verkoston toiseksi korkein, varmasti sieltä löytyisi työmatkustajia ulospäin meneviin juniin. Lisäksi ko. kävelymatkan sisään osuu Stadioneita, vanha jäähalli, Ooppera, Teatteri, Linnanmäki, Kulttuuritalo ja varmaan vielä jotakin muutakin. Lisäksi matka-aika tiettyihin raitiovaunuhin tai busseihin vaihtajilla vähenisi hyvinkin vartilla.

Ylimääräinen pysähdys hidastaa matka-aikaa toki hyvinkin minuutilla mutta niin tekee jokainen muukin pysähdys etälähiöissä. Myös ne, joilla nousujen määrä on mitätön. Ihan ilmaiseksi tuollainen silta-asema tuskin tulisi muttei välttämättä juurikaan muita uusia (pinta-)asemia kalliimmaksikaan.

Luulisi että tällainen on tullut mieleen monelle ja monta kertaa. Koska asemaa ei löydy niin varmaan on sitten tavalla tai toisella huono ajatus ja tullut aikanaan tyrmätyksi.

Kommentteja tietävämmiltä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Äkkiseltään ei missään osunut silmiini merkkejä
> että asiasta olisi millään tapaa keskusteltu.


Tällä foorumilla on kyllä keskusteltu jonkin verran.




> Jälkimäistä ongelmaa voisi minusta varsin helposti lievittää tekemällä yhden (tai kaksi?) "asemaa" päärautatieaseman
> ja Pasilan väliin. Esim. Helsinginkadun (ja Nordenskiöldinkadun) siltojen kohdalle.


Tämä toki lievittäisi jakeluongelmaa, mutta ei silti korvaisi Pisaraa. Helsinginkadun ja Nordenskiöldinkadun alue ei ole kovinkaan keskeinen matkakohde lähijunien käyttäjille. Lisäksi Helsingin rautatieasema itsessäänkin on vähän syrjässä ja vaihto muihin liikennevälineisiin vaatii pitkiä kävelyretkiä (huomatkaa Ultra Bra -viittaus  :Smile: ).

Tosin ehdotettu syvä-Pisara eli ole hirveän hyvä ratkaisu sekään. Vaatimus syvälle menevästä Pisarasta perustuu tietysti siihen, että pinnan tunnelivaraus täytyy jättää toiselle metrolinjalle. Eli koska HKL haluaa rakentaa tynkämetron Kampista Pasilaan, täytyy muuten valmis 27 asemaa (+ tulevaisuudessa Kehäradan asemat ja todennäköisesti myös Espoon kaupunkiradan) käsittävä metroverkko tunkea parikymmentä metriä alemmaksi, mikä tarkoittaa 1-2 minuuttia lisää matkaa liukuportaissa.




> On suorastaan absurdia että paikallisjunaverkoston pisin (?) asemaväli löytyy alueelta jolla on tihein asutus.


Se on täysin absurdia. Voidaan myös sanoa, että pääkaupunkiseudun metroverkoston kolmesta haarasta puuttuu keskeinen keskustaosuus. Ainoa selitys asialle on, että HKL:lle ei kelpaa kuin The Metro, eikä sinun tule pitämän muita metroja.




> 1000 metrin kävelymatkan sisään mahtuva asukasmäärä olisi varmasti verkoston toiseksi korkein,


Käyttäjämäärät ovat kuitenkin aika minimaalisia 600 metrinä kävelymatkan ulkopuolella. Käytännössä ne vaatisivat vaihdon raitiovaunuihin. 600 metrin ympyrän sisäpuolella taas ei ole muuta kuin vapaa-ajan kohteita. Tärkeitä sinänsä nekin, mutteivät riitä tekemään Pisaraa tarpeettomaksi.

Käytännössä yhdelle asemalle voisi kyllä löytyä kustannuksia ja haittoja vastaava hyöty, mutta todennäköisesti RHK on haluton asemaa rakentamaan, koska Pisara olisi niin paljon parempi vaihtoehto. Tuo asema voisi olla varsin hyvä tekosyy jättää Pisara kokonaan rakentamatta ja lopulta osa lähijunista jäisi Pasilaan, ja matkustajat saisivat osakseen pakollisen vaihdon toiselle metrolinjalle keskustaan päästäkseen.

----------


## teme

> Tosin ehdotettu syvä-Pisara eli ole hirveän hyvä ratkaisu sekään. Vaatimus syvälle menevästä Pisarasta perustuu tietysti siihen, että pinnan tunnelivaraus täytyy jättää toiselle metrolinjalle. Eli koska HKL haluaa rakentaa tynkämetron Kampista Pasilaan, täytyy muuten valmis 27 asemaa (+ tulevaisuudessa Kehäradan asemat ja todennäköisesti myös Espoon kaupunkiradan) käsittävä metroverkko tunkea parikymmentä metriä alemmaksi, mikä tarkoittaa 1-2 minuuttia lisää matkaa liukuportaissa.


Missä kohti se Töölön metro on Pisaran päällä?

----------


## teme

Siitä Kallion (Hesari) asemasta on kyllä puhuttu täällä, ja siitä on käsittääksensi 80-luvulta jonkinlainen suunnitelma. Nordenskiöldinkadun asema on sen sijaan ihan mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Kummassakin on vaan sama ongelma, ne on keskellä puistoa/kaupunkimotaria, eli maankäytön pitäisi muuttua. Tyyliin Sturenkatu käännetään Teollisuuskadulle ja Hesarin katupinta gryndataan. Ja/tai Linnanmäen kalliot muutetaan asuinalueiksi.

Olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä että välille Toinen Linja - Pasila saisi pyörätien paikalle näppärät pikaraiteet ratikalle, korvaava pyörätie pitäisi toki tehdä.

----------


## j-lu

> Siitä Kallion (Hesari) asemasta on kyllä puhuttu täällä, ja siitä on käsittääksensi 80-luvulta jonkinlainen suunnitelma. Nordenskiöldinkadun asema on sen sijaan ihan mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Kummassakin on vaan sama ongelma, ne on keskellä puistoa/kaupunkimotaria, eli maankäytön pitäisi muuttua. Tyyliin Sturenkatu käännetään Teollisuuskadulle ja Hesarin katupinta gryndataan. Ja/tai Linnanmäen kalliot muutetaan asuinalueiksi.


Hesarin aseman etu saattaisi olla se, että vaikkei puolen kilometrin säteellä juuri ihmisiä asukaan, niin se tarjoaisi helpon ja nopean vaihtoyhteyden juniin monille kalliolaisille ja töölöläisille. 

Rautatieaseman ja Pasilan aseman ongelma on siinä, että kävelymatka lähijunalaitureille on varsinkin ratikkapysäkeiltä tuskaisan pitkä. Rautatieasemalla siksi, että asema on niin iso ja laiturit laajennuksien myötä pitkällä ja Pasilassa siksi, ettei pysäkkejä ole saatu sijoitettua järkevästi, vaan kävelyreitti kiertää hyvän matkan.

Hesarin asemalla olisi ainakin teoriassa mahdollista, että matka ratikkapysäkiltä asemalaiturille olisi liukuportailla yksi kerros ylös. Lisäksi matka kasilla esimerkiksi Töölöntorilta tai Torkkelinmäeltä Hesarin asemalle olisi merkittävästi lyhyempi kuin vastaavista paikoista Pasilaan tai Rautatieasemalle muilla linjoilla.

----------


## Asko Huumonen

Kiitoksia vastauksista & kommenteista. Muutama lisäpointti vielä minultakin. Tavallaan en ollut alunperin hakemassa debattia siitä onlisiko lähijunien pysäyttely keskellä kaupunkia järkevää vai ei. Minusta vastaus on turhankin selvä. Alunperin minua enemmin kiinnosti miksei näin ole päädytty tekemään jo vuosia sitten. 




> Tällä foorumilla on kyllä keskusteltu jonkin verran.


Jos pikaisesti osaat heittää linkin niin mieluusti vilkaisisin jossakin vaiheessa.




> Tämä toki lievittäisi jakeluongelmaa, mutta ei silti korvaisi Pisaraa.


En minä varsinaisesti korvaavana ratkaisuna esittänytkään, ennemminkin itsestäänselvänä huokeana ratkaisuna samaan ongelmaan eri osassa Helsinkiä.

Tuo keskustaosuuden puute on toki varsinainen isompi ongelma, johon sitten on olemassa varsin kallis ratkaisu. Sääli etteivät suomalaiset julkiset instanssit saa sopua aikaan keskenään.




> Käyttäjämäärät ovat kuitenkin aika minimaalisia 600 metrinä kävelymatkan ulkopuolella. Käytännössä ne vaatisivat vaihdon raitiovaunuihin. 600 metrin ympyrän sisäpuolella taas ei ole muuta kuin vapaa-ajan kohteita. Tärkeitä sinänsä nekin, mutteivät riitä tekemään Pisaraa tarpeettomaksi.


Ei tästä nyt inttämään kannata alkaa, mutta kyllä tuohon 600 metrinkin säteelle ihan asutustakin mahtuu itäpuolella Castreninkatu-Kirstinkatu-linjalle asti. Olettaisin ettei sekään määrä ihan viimeisten joukossa olisi tuossa pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenneasemien listassa. Ja tosiaan, mikäli etäisyys muutettaisiin 1000 metriin oltaisiin sitten kakkosena. Kaikki eivät toki 1000 metriä kävele, mutta jotkut kyllä.

Pisaraahan tällainen ratkaisu ei toki tee tarpeettomaksi, eihän "Helsinginkadun" asema toki Hakaniemeä tai valtaosaa Töölöstä palvelisi.  Vastaavasti eivät sitten Hakaniemi tai Oopperan asemakaan ylettyisi, varsinkaan tuolla 600 metrin säteellä kattamaan koko väliinsä jäävää aluetta. Rakentamisponnistuksena sillan levennys, muutama sata metriä pengerrystä ja yhden raiteen siirtäminen muutaman sadan metrin matkalta on kuitenkin aivan murto-osa 7,5 kilometristä maanalaisen pariraiteen ja kolmen tunneliaseman kustannuksista. Hyödyissä oltaisiin sitten jo samassa sarjassa, eli verrattaisiin yhtä uutta kantakaupunkiasemaa ("Helsinginkatu") siihen että saataisiin kaksi (Ooppera ja Hakaniemi). Toki nuo Ooppera ja Hakaniemi ovat sijainniltaan vielä parempia mutta olemassaoleva rata menee jo siitä mistä se menee... Uuden keskusta-aseman hyöty on aika marginaalinen kun keskustassa on jo asema.




> RHK on haluton asemaa rakentamaan, koska Pisara olisi niin paljon parempi vaihtoehto. Tuo asema voisi olla varsin hyvä tekosyy jättää Pisara kokonaan rakentamatta ja lopulta osa lähijunista jäisi Pasilaan, ja matkustajat saisivat osakseen pakollisen vaihdon toiselle metrolinjalle keskustaan päästäkseen.


Tässä lienee puudelin ydin ja tavallaan osa vastauksesta jota olin hakemassa. RHK halunnee tehdä isoja projekteja omista syistään (pitkäksi ajaksi töitä kaikille, mukava tilailla isoja urakoita vanhoilta tutuilta jne.) ja noiden isojen projektien edistämiseksi mieluummin pantataan ja jumitetaan järkeviä pikkuparannuksia jotka saattaisivat helpottaa tuskaa jollakin tavalla. Tuttu ilmiö toki muuallakin kuin julkisella sektorilla.

Kuten sanottu, niin eivät nämä minusta mitenkään toisiaan poissulje. Äkkiseltään heittämällä seisake Helsinginkadulla toisi 3% kantakaupungin asukkaista 600 metrin päähän rautatieasemasta marginaalikustannuksella. Pisara toisi uusia asukkaita kävelymatkan päähän rautatieasemasta ehkä 15% kantakaupungin väestöstä isolla projektilla joka toki minusta pitäisi tehdä jossakin muodossa. Prosentit olen repinyt hihastani.

Jos minä saisin ko. ratalinjauksen tehdä niin kiinnittäisin toki huomiota niihin osiin tiheästi asuttua kantakaupunkia joille nyky-Pisarakaan ei mene (se vanhempi, joka lähti Huopalahdesta oli parempi). Niitäkin vielä löytyy jonkin verran. Tämä taitaa kuitenkin olla sen verran laaja aihe etten ehkä juuri nyt ehdi debatoimaan asiasta.




> Siitä Kallion (Hesari) asemasta on kyllä puhuttu täällä, ja siitä on käsittääksensi 80-luvulta jonkinlainen suunnitelma. Nordenskiöldinkadun asema on sen sijaan ihan mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Kummassakin on vaan sama ongelma, ne on keskellä puistoa/kaupunkimotaria, eli maankäytön pitäisi muuttua. Tyyliin Sturenkatu käännetään Teollisuuskadulle ja Hesarin katupinta gryndataan. Ja/tai Linnanmäen kalliot muutetaan asuinalueiksi.


Tuo Nordenskiöldinkatu tuli oikeastaan mieleeni vasta kun ryhdyin tuumasta toimeen ja naputtelin viestiäni. Kyllä sielläkin tuohon 600 metriin mahtuu asutus Viipurinkatu-Kotkankatu-Aleksis Kiven Katu-alueelta sekä osa Veturitiestä joka on taatusti enemmän kuin 600 metriin mahtuu joillakin hiljaisemmilla lähiliikenteen asemilla. Vastaavasti nostamalla etäisyys 1000 metriin nousisi tuokin sijainti aika korkealle potentiaalisten käyttäjien määrällä mitattuna. Löytyisi asutusta, työpaikkoja ja vapaa-ajankohteita sieltäkin. Muistettakoon että vertailukohtana tässä täytyy pitää muita paikkoja radan varrella jonne noita junia on katsottu järkeväksi pysäytellä.

Sijainti "kaupunkimotarin" päällä on minusta itse asiassa aika hyvä paikka lähiliikenneasemalle. Kävelymatkat ratikoihin (joita siis menee seka Helsinginkatua että Nordenskiöldinkatua) ja busseihin vaihdettaessa voidaan ainakin haluttaessa tehdä lyhyeksi. Itse asiassa aika paljon lyhyemmiksi kuin Pasilassa tai päärautatieasemalla...

Jaa, suunnitelmakin siis on tehty. Jollekin muullekin siis tullut mieleen (minusta) itsestäänselvä ajatus. Varmaan sitten on suunnitelman valmistumisen jälkeen asianmukaiset kokoukset pidetty ja kirjattu jonnekin perusteita miksei toteuteta. Jos jollakin sattuu olemaan näitä tiedossa niin mieluusti vilkaisisin niitäkin.

----------


## teme

Korjaan nyt sen verran, että minusta se Kallion asema on periaatteessa ihan hyvä ajatus, jotenkin näin minä sen hahmotin:
I-junat ajavat Pasila - Rautatiesema väliä itäistä raidetta kumpaankiin suuntaan (onnistuisiko?)Välille Toinen Linja - Hesari tehdään sivulaituri, ei maksa juuri mitään kun ei tarvita edes mitään tasonvaihtovirityksiä.I-juna pysähtyy tällä asemalla (vaikuttaisiko edes aikatauluihin?)Vanhat kakkosen kiskot on parinkymmenen metrin päästä laiturista, sille palautetaan jakoyhteydeksi jokin linja Hakaniemeen ja edelleen Kruunuhakaan päin, esim. se Danielin Ykkönen linjojen kautta, joka edellyttää kiskot Sturenkatu - Toinen linja (pari miljoonaa?)Kevyen liikenteen väylä alas Hesarille on jo, sen päätyyn tehdään valo-ohjattu suojatie. Kasin pysäkki sen alle, mahdollisesti hissi/portaat kevyen liikenteen sillalle.Lisäksi ehkä kaukolinjojen pysäkit samaan paikkaan.

Olennaista tuossa on ettei tuo maksaisi juuri mitään. Ajankohtaisaiheisiin liittyen, vaihto Kasiin saattaisi olla kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto jopa Tiedelinjalle välillä Pasila - Kumpula.

----------


## Asko Huumonen

Hyvin kirjoitettu ja konkretisoitu minun mielestäni. Juuri tämän tyyppisiten liki ilmaisten ratkaisujen puutetta olen tässä ihmettelemässä. Tuo välilaiturin muuttaminen sivulaituriksi ei sitten tullut minunkaan mieleeni. Halventaisi kuviota entisestään mikäli onnistuisi. Kai täällä joku senkin osaisi kertoa...

----------


## Compact

> Alunperin minua enemmin kiinnosti miksei näin ole päädytty tekemään jo vuosia sitten.


No onhan siinä Diakonissalaitoksen kohdalla kilometrilukemalla 1,865 kaupungista (Kaivokadulta) poislukien ollut paikallisjunaseisake Eläintarha/Djurgården vuosina 1886-1918. Juurikin sellainen "Helsinginkadun" seisake, mitä tässä haaveillaan. Sen tarpeen lienee aikanaan hävittänyt raitiotieliikenteen kehitys?

Tuolloin Eläintarhan seisakkeen aikaan ei nykyisenkaltaista Helsinginkadun katusiltaa ollut, sen kohdalla radassa oli umpinainen ratapenger. Ilmeisesti Eläintarhan seisake on ollut eteläisemmän rautatien alikulkusillan luona, josta löytyy kuva ehtymättömältä vorgin kuvasivustolta: http://vaunut.org/kuva/26673
Ihmetyttää toisaalta onkohan jo samaan aikaan kivenheiton verran etelämpänä ollut samaan aikaan Eläintarhantien ylikulkusilta? Ei kai?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuolloin Eläintarhan seisakkeen aikaan ei nykyisenkaltaista Helsinginkadun katusiltaa ollut, sen kohdalla radassa oli umpinainen ratapenger. Ilmeisesti Eläintarhan seisake on ollut eteläisemmän rautatien alikulkusillan luona, josta löytyy kuva ehtymättömältä vorgin kuvasivustolta: http://vaunut.org/kuva/26673
> Ihmetyttää toisaalta onkohan jo samaan aikaan kivenheiton verran etelämpänä ollut samaan aikaan Eläintarhantien ylikulkusilta? Ei kai?


Eiköhän kuvan ratasillalle johtava katu ole olemassa Ensi linjan jatkeena edelleenkin. Nykyinen käyttötarkoitus pysäköintipaikkana, kuinkas muuten. Olenkin tuota pätkää vuosikaudet ihmetellyt, nyt sekin selvisi.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> OT: Tietääkseni muotoilija olisi kyllä halunnut kokovihreän (pitäiskö sanoa melkein sinivihreän?) vaunun, mutta kyllä Variotrameissa on ollut ihan alusta saakka keltainen teippiraita. Sitä tosin vielä levennettiin liikenteen alkuvaiheessa.


Kaupunkiliikenne.netin etusivulla on kuva Variosta (koe)ajossa ilman keltaista raitaa. Raita taisi kyllä tulla vaunuihin ennen linjaliikenteen alkamista, joten riippunee "alun" määritelmästä onko raita ollut vaunuissa alusta saakka.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän kuvan ratasillalle johtava katu ole olemassa Ensi linjan jatkeena edelleenkin.


Tarkistin asian kaupungin julkaisemasta mainiosta Helsingin historiallisesta karttakirjasta. Vuoden 1906 kartoissa Ensi linja jatkuu radalle ja sillan ali radan länsipuolelle, josta katu/tie jatkuu nykyiselle Helsinginkadulle. Kun Helsinginkatu rakennettiin, sille tehtiin uusi silta ja Ensi linja johdettiin radan itäpuolella Helsinginkadulle. Myöhemmin on rata-alue levinnyt Ensi linjan jatkeen päälle ja kadusta on tullut umpisuoli ja parkkipaikka.

Linnunlaulun silta näkyy kaikissa vanhoissa kartoissa, jotka kirjassa ulottuvat Töölönöahden pohjoispuolelle. Vanhimmat kartat eivät ulotu, sillä ei Helsinkikään sinne aluksi ulottunut.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan seuraavassa kokouksessa (esityslista 13.8) käsitellään samaa kaupunginvaltuuston toivomuspontta Pisararadasta kuin taannoisessa HKL-Johtokunnan kokouksessakin. Lausunto siitä on kuitenkin aikalailla erisävyinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Korjaan nyt sen verran, että minusta se Kallion asema on periaatteessa ihan hyvä ajatus, jotenkin näin minä sen hahmotin:
> - I-junat ajavat Pasila - Rautatiesema väliä itäistä raidetta kumpaankiin suuntaan (onnistuisiko?)


I-ja K- junia kulkee ruuhka-aikaan kumpaakin sorttia 10 minuutin välein, niin teoriassa onnistuu niin että I ajaa raidetta 1, jos K-junat ajavat raidetta 2, mutta junat eivät saa sitten myöhästyä puolta minuuttiakaan. Ja jos lähtöjä lisätään esim kun kehärata otetaan käyttöön, niin ei sitten enää onnistu. 

Mun ehdotukseni on, että kun satamarataa ei enää ole, niin olisi tilaa rakentaa saari-laituri rantaradan A- ja Martinlaakson radan M-junille Hesarin kohdalle niin että yksi raide puretaan välistä pois. 

t. Rainer

----------


## GT8N

> Mun ehdotukseni on, että kun satamarataa ei enää ole, niin olisi tilaa rakentaa saari-laituri rantaradan A- ja Martinlaakson radan M-junille Hesarin kohdalle niin että yksi raide puretaan välistä pois.


Ei onnistu, sillä Pasilan alaratapihalta Länsisatamaan mennessä piti ajaa Eläintarha - Linnunlaulu laitimmaista kaupunkiradan raidetta. Eli ts. nykyisestä kymmenestä raiteesta ei voi purkaa yhtään hesarin kohdalta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei onnistu, sillä Pasilan alaratapihalta Länsisatamaan mennessä piti ajaa Eläintarha - Linnunlaulu laitimmaista kaupunkiradan raidetta. Eli ts. nykyisestä kymmenestä raiteesta ei voi purkaa yhtään hesarin kohdalta.


Nyt en muista mistä kohtaa 11. raide eli se jota sataman junat käyttivät haarautui Linnunlaulun jälkeen, mutta jos se ei ole kaukana Hesarin sillasta niin voisihan sen aseman laittaa sinne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## GT8N

Vaihde on hiukan ennen Eläintarhan kenttää Helsingistä päin tultaessa.

----------


## ultrix

> "HSL:ään tulee kaikkiaan n. 340 henkilöä"


Onko tässä yksi nolla liikaa? Mihin kuntayhtymä tarvitsee tuota määrää porukkaa? Tampereella pärjätään noin viiden hengen henkilökunnalla, eikä Helsingissä ole 68 kertaa enempää joukkoliikennettä kuin Tampereella. Mitä siis nuo kaikki tekevät? Ei kai lukuihin ole laskettu HKL:n raitiovaunun- ja metronkuljettajia?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Mihin kuntayhtymä tarvitsee tuota määrää porukkaa?





> Ei kai lukuihin ole laskettu HKL:n raitiovaunun- ja metronkuljettajia?


Luvussa ei ole mukana raitiovaunun- ja metronkuljettajia, koska he jäävät HKL:n tuotantoyksiköihin. HSL:ään siirtyy YTV:n ja HKL:n liikennesuunnittelun lisäksi myös hallinnon toimihenkilöitä, matkalipuntarkastajia ja osa asiakaspalvelusta. Tampereella lipuntarkastus- ja asiakaspalveluhenkilökunta ei kuulune tuohon noin viiteen henkilöön.

----------


## hmikko

Parista paikasta luin, että Sm1 ja Sm2 -junat eivät pystyisi liikennöimään Pisaran suunniteltuja radan kaltevuuksia, mutta Sm5 FLIRT pystyy. Onko Pisara jyrkkä pelkästään Töölön suunnitellun metrotunnelin väistämisen takia, vai tulisiko siitä jyrkkä muutenkin (anteeksi vaan, jos tämä on jo moneen kertaan vastattu kysymys)? Aika hullulta tosiaan tuntuu, että Töölöön olisi tuolla vakavuudella suunniteltu kahta raidetunneliparia. Toivottavasti ei sentään tehdä Pisarasta mitään vuoristorataa pelkästään olemattoman metron kiertämiseksi.

----------


## teme

Keskustatunnelin varaus on toinen asia joka painaa Pisaran alemmaksi Töölössä. Toisaalta jossain kohti täytyy mennä metroradan ali. En tiedä onko tällä foorumilla ketään suunnittelua niin tarkkaan tuntevia, olisiko tilaa mennä metron yli keskustassa jos Töölössä ei tarvitsisi sukeltaa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En tiedä onko tällä foorumilla ketään suunnittelua niin tarkkaan tuntevia, olisiko tilaa mennä metron yli keskustassa jos Töölössä ei tarvitsisi sukeltaa?


Maanalainen yleiskaava saattanee helpottaa tunnelien tutkimista:

http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Kaupunk...n%20yleiskaava

----------


## hmikko

> Maanalainen yleiskaava saattanee helpottaa tunnelien tutkimista:


Kiitos. Wikipediassa lukee, että Hakaniemen metroasema on 21 m merenpinnan alapuolella ja siellä näemmä on myös louhittu valmiiksi U-metron asemahalli, jonka voisi käyttää Pisaran asemana. Nykyisen metron alitus Pisaran itäpuoliskolla näyttäis kaavassa olevan vain pari korttelinmittaa Hakaniemen asemasta etelään. Suunnitelmissa sanotaan, että Pisara-asema olisi Hakaniemessä 'rinnakkain' metroaseman kanssa, mutta varsinaisesti raiteiden tasoa ei ole sanottu. Joka tapauksessa tuo itäpuolisko jo olemassa olevine metroineen vaikuttais yhtäkkiä katsoen suunnilleen yhtä jyrkältä kuin länsi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Parista paikasta luin, että Sm1 ja Sm2 -junat eivät pystyisi liikennöimään Pisaran suunniteltuja radan kaltevuuksia, mutta Sm5 FLIRT pystyy.


Ilman selvitystä siitä, miksi asia olisi näin, väitän, ettei asia ole näin. Mäistä selviämisessä tarvitaan hankauspainoa ja vääntömomenttia. Yleensä raideliikenteessä hankauspaino loppuu ennen kuin vääntömomentti, minkä näkee kaluston vetovoimakäyrien vaakasuorasta osuudesta alhaisilla nopeuksilla. Ja henkilöliikenteessä kiihtyvyyttä (eli käytettävää vetovoimaa) ei rajoita edes hankauspaino, vaan seisovien matkustajien turvallisuus.

Sm1-2 -junissa hankauspainosuhde on noin 50 % (2 vetävää teliä, 2 juoksuteliä). Sm5-junassa hankauspainosuhde on noin 40 % (2 vetävää teliä, 3 juoksuteliä). Eli Sm5-junan mäennousukyky on heikompi kuin Sm1-2 -junilla siten, että Sm5:n nousukyky loppuu alhaisemmalla jyrkkyydellä kuin Sm1-2 -junilla.

Sm5:n etu Sm1-2 -juniin on teho/paino -suhteessa, jossa Sm5 on noin 2-kertainen. Tämä on seurausta siitä, että junan huippunopeus on 160 km/h kun se Sm1-2 -junilla on 120 km/h. Tehoa siis tarvitaan kulkuvastuksen voittamiseen suurissa nopeuksissa.

Kuormattuna Sm5:n teho/paino on 12,8 kW/ton kun Sm2:lla on 6,3 kW/ton. Tämä tarkoittaa, että Sm5 kykenee pitämään suuremman nopeuden kuin Sm1-2 samalla kaltevuudella. Mutta kaltevuuden kasvaessa Sm5 alkaa luistaa eikä pääse etenemään jatkuvaa kaltevuutta silloin, kun vielä Sm1-2 pääsee.

Käytännössä siis alhaisilla kaltevuuksilla Sm5 kykenee ajamaan tiukempaa aikataulua kuin Sm1-2. Mutta on väärin väittää, etteivät Sm1-2 pystyisi liikennöimään samalla radalla kuin Sm5.

Vielä voin jatkaa, että mikäli rata on tehty oikein, junien erolla ei ole merkitystä. Tunneliradat tehdään oikeaoppisesti siten, että liikkeellelähtö tapahtuu alamäkeen ja asemalle tulo ylämäkeen. Ylämäissä siis ei ole merkitystä sillä, mikä on junan kyky ylläpitää nopeutta ylämäessä, koska ylämäessä hiljennetään vauhtia. Junien kiihtyvyyden rajoittaa seisovien matkustajien turvallisuus, joten suuremmasta tehosta ei ole mitään hyötyä kiihtyvyydelle. Asemaväli rajoittaa huippunopeuden nimenomaan Pisaralla, joten suuremmasta tehosta ei ole hyötyä siinäkään.

Minulla ei ole Pisaran suunniteltua rataprofiilia, jonka varmaan voisi maanalaisesta kaavasta kaivaa. En siis osaa sanoa, onko rataprofiilia kaavailtu oikeaoppiseksi vai ei. Pisaraa on suunniteltu jo vuosia ennen Sm5-hankintaa, joten sikälikin väite Pisaran soveltumisesta vain Sm5:lle ontuu. Luulenkin, että tällaista väitettä esitetään vain siksi, että halutaan todistella tarvetta romuttaa Sm1-2 -kalusto.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Yleensä raideliikenteessä hankauspaino loppuu ennen kuin vääntömomentti, minkä näkee kaluston vetovoimakäyrien vaakasuorasta osuudesta alhaisilla nopeuksilla.


Vetovoimakäyrien vaakasuora osa alhaisilla nopeuksilla ei ole sidoksissa hankauspainoon vaan johtuu siitä, että koneiston virtakeston raja tulee vastaan. Toisin sanoen tietyllä alhaisella nopeudella vetovoimanrajoitin (uudemmassa kalustossa) tai ylivirtareleet (vanhemmassa kalustossa) puuttuvat peliin ja vetovoimaa ei sen jälkeen voida lisätä, vaikka kitka lähenisi äärentöntä. Esim. Sr2:n vetovoimakäyrässä on 300 kN:n kohdalla vaakasuora osa nopeusalueella 0-70 km/h ja Sr2:ssa vetovoimanrajoitin tulee vastaan juuri 300 kN:n kohdalla.

Vetovoimakäyrät tulee siis tulkita niin, että ne kuvaavat vetovoiman sellaisella hyvällä kelillä, jolloin kitka ei rajoita käytettävää vetovoimaa. Usein tosin vetovoimakäyriin on piirretty näkyviin myös kitkaraja mutta se ei ole vaakasuora viiva, koska kitka ei pysy vakiona vaan alenee hiljalleen nopeuden kasvaessa. Lisäksi kitka vaihtelee suuresti kelistä riippuen, joten vetovoimakäyrään mahdollisesti piirretty kitkaraja on vain esimerkinomainen kuvaus kitkan vaikutuksesta. 

Mutta se on toki totta, että yleensä kitka rajoittaa pienillä nopeuksilla vetovoimaa aikaisemmin kuin koneiston suorituskyky.




> Sm1-2 -junissa hankauspainosuhde on noin 50 % (2 vetävää teliä, 2 juoksuteliä). Sm5-junassa hankauspainosuhde on noin 40 % (2 vetävää teliä, 3 juoksuteliä). Eli Sm5-junan mäennousukyky on heikompi kuin Sm1-2 -junilla siten, että Sm5:n nousukyky loppuu alhaisemmalla jyrkkyydellä kuin Sm1-2 -junilla.


Sm5:ssa luistonestojärjestelmä lienee olennaisesti Sm1-2 -junia tehokkaampi, joten se ei välttämättä jää nousukyvyltään jälkeen, vaikka kitkapaino olisi junan kokonaispainoon verrattuna pienempi. Toisaalta mäennousukyvyn riittävyys ei vielä tee kalustoa käyttökelpoiseksi jyrkissä kaltevuuksissa vaan jarruvoimankin on mahdollistettava siedettävä pysähtymismatka alamäen suuntaan kuljettaessa.




> Sm5:n etu Sm1-2 -juniin on teho/paino -suhteessa, jossa Sm5 on noin 2-kertainen. Tämä on seurausta siitä, että junan huippunopeus on 160 km/h kun se Sm1-2 -junilla on 120 km/h. Tehoa siis tarvitaan kulkuvastuksen voittamiseen suurissa nopeuksissa.


Tehon vaikutus näkyy myös junan kiihtyvyydessä jo varsin alhaisillakin nopeuksilla. Eikös Kehäradan osaltakin ole sanottu, että sinänsä Sm1-2 -junat kykenisivät ajamaan siellä mutta ne eivät kiihtyvyyden (ja mahdollisesti jarruvoimankaan) osalta pysty samanlaisiin aikatauluihin kuin Sm5?

----------


## hmikko

Taitaa tosiaan olla niin, että FLIRT-hankinnan yhteydessä on toitoteltu vehkeen kiipeämiskykyä ja maininta on tullut kopioiduksi Wikipediaan ja muualle. Pisaraan varautuminen sitten todistaa ko. ominaisuuden tarpeelliseksi.




> Tunneliradat tehdään oikeaoppisesti siten, että liikkeellelähtö tapahtuu alamäkeen ja asemalle tulo ylämäkeen.


Kaavaa katsoessa tuli mieleen, että mahtaisiko lähtö Hakaniemen aseman syvyydeltä pohjoiseen tapahtua alamäkeen, kun nousu pinnalle näyttäis olevan aika lähellä. Metro näköjään nousee lähes vastaavalla matkalla.

Tuosta suunnitellusta 'Keskusta' -asemasta näyttäis  seuraavan aika lailla kävelytunnelia. Jospa olis tehty metro aikanaa sen verran etelämpään, että nyt mahtuis koko Pisara sen pohjoispuolelle? Olis helsinkiläisten terveys kohentunut viimeiset 25 vuotta extrapitkää asematunnelia kävellessä  :Very Happy: .

Oli kaltevuuksien kanssa miten oli, niin toivottavasti Pisara jossain muodossa saadaa aikaiseksi. Kehäradan kanssa se tekee raideliikenteestä selkeästi entistä verkostomaisemman. Ei taida muuten kovin monessa paikassa maailmassa olla tuon tyyppistä 'kahdeksikkoa', jossa lenkit ovat noin erikokoiset (jos saa kahdeksikoksi sanoa vaikka keskellä ei mennä ristiin).

----------


## teme

> Maanalainen yleiskaava saattanee helpottaa tunnelien tutkimista:
> 
> http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Kaupunk...n%20yleiskaava


Joo, tuo kaavakuva on vaan asiaan vihkiytymättömälle harvinaisen sekava.

Tulee mieleen, että jos painetaan syvemmälle/poistetaan kokonaan keskustatunnelin ja Töölön metron varaus, niin voisi pitää Pisaran kokomatkan metrolinjan pohjoispuolella. Eli keskusta-asema olisi suurinpiirtein Mannerheimintien alla Sokoksen kohdalla noin -20 syvyydessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tulee mieleen, että jos painetaan syvemmälle/poistetaan kokonaan keskustatunnelin ja Töölön metron varaus, niin voisi pitää Pisaran kokomatkan metrolinjan pohjoispuolella. Eli keskusta-asema olisi suurinpiirtein Mannerheimintien alla Sokoksen kohdalla noin -20 syvyydessä.


Ei taida mahtua, koska siinä on P-Eliel. Sen syvyyslukemaa ei ole merkitty, mutta tuskin kannattaa sen allekaan laittaa. Keskustatunnelin aseman perusteella P-Eliel ulottuu alas päin lähes metroaseman tasalle (metroasema -23 m, keskustatunneli Kaisaniemessä -20 m).

Itse elättelen vielä kovin toivetta, että keskustaan saataisiin kaksi Pisara-asemaa, jotta keskustan raskasraideverkon lisäämistä ei tarvitsisi perustella ainakaan Erottajan metroasemalla. Erottajan asemahan voisi olla vähän ylempänä.

Mutta Vepsäläinenhän väittää siis kovin, ettei Kampin alakertaa pysty käyttämään Pisaralle. Ei varmasti nykyisen kokoisena, mutta onko pidennys mahdotonta? Varsinkin, jos otettaisiin huomioon, että keskustatunneli ei olisi esteenä.

----------


## teme

> Ei taida mahtua, koska siinä on P-Eliel. Sen syvyyslukemaa ei ole merkitty, mutta tuskin kannattaa sen allekaan laittaa. Keskustatunnelin aseman perusteella P-Eliel ulottuu alas päin lähes metroaseman tasalle (metroasema -23 m, keskustatunneli Kaisaniemessä -20 m).


Tjaa, niinpäs onkin. No otetaan se Elielin parkkihalli hyötykäyttöön :-)




> Itse elättelen vielä kovin toivetta, että keskustaan saataisiin kaksi Pisara-asemaa, jotta keskustan raskasraideverkon lisäämistä ei tarvitsisi perustella ainakaan Erottajan metroasemalla. Erottajan asemahan voisi olla vähän ylempänä.


Pisara saattaa vielä kilahtaa kustannuksiin. Minusta se on erinomaisen hyvä, tärkeä ja suorastaan välttämätön projekti, mutta jos hintalappu alkaa lähestyä miljardia niin vaikea tätä on toteuttaa. Tästä syystä neljäs asema ei ehkä ole kovin hyvä idea.




> Mutta Vepsäläinenhän väittää siis kovin, ettei Kampin alakertaa pysty käyttämään Pisaralle. Ei varmasti nykyisen kokoisena, mutta onko pidennys mahdotonta? Varsinkin, jos otettaisiin huomioon, että keskustatunneli ei olisi esteenä.


Voi tuossa toki olla jotain perää, en tosin ymmärrä mitä, mutta henk. koht. epäilen että asemien päistä alkaa metrokallio jota ei voi louhia junaporalla.

Päivän villi idea, malliin länsimetro raiteiden reunaan pitänee tehdä puolentoista metrin levyinen jalkakäytävä. Tekee samantien vähän leveämmän ja siihen ratikkakiskon. Pintaan tunnelit ratikoille vastapäivään Runeberginkatu Manskun kohdalla, Freda Arkadiankadun kohdalla, Liisankatu ja Hakaniemi. Asemat samat kuin junilla, junille keskilauturi, ratikat sivuilla laituriovien takana.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta Vepsäläinenhän väittää siis kovin, ettei Kampin alakertaa pysty käyttämään Pisaralle. Ei varmasti nykyisen kokoisena, mutta onko pidennys mahdotonta? Varsinkin, jos otettaisiin huomioon, että keskustatunneli ei olisi esteenä.


Sen verran kaavasta näkee, että Kampin alakerta harittaa mini-Pisaran linjaukseen nähden väärään suuntaan, mutta louhimallahan tuosta luulisi selviävän. Tulee sitten osin tarpeettoman leveä luola, mutta voihan ylimääräisen volyymin valaa täyteen betonia, jos torikauhu käy ahdistamaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tehon vaikutus näkyy myös junan kiihtyvyydessä jo varsin alhaisillakin nopeuksilla. Eikös Kehäradan osaltakin ole sanottu, että sinänsä Sm1-2 -junat kykenisivät ajamaan siellä mutta ne eivät kiihtyvyyden (ja mahdollisesti jarruvoimankaan) osalta pysty samanlaisiin aikatauluihin kuin Sm5?


Tästähän asiassa kai oikeasti on kyse: sm1:siä ja sm2:sia ei haluta sekaan jotta aikataulussa saataisiin hyödynnettyä uusien sm5:n paremmat kiihtyvyysominaisuudet. Sitten asia on vääntynyt siihen muotoon, että vanhoilla junilla tunnellissa ei muka ylipäätään voitaisi liikennöidä. 

Se muuten olisikin todella typerää, että tunneli tehtäisiin teknisesti yhteensopimattomaksi sm1, sm2 -sarjojen kanssa. Vaikka juuri näitä junia ei tunnelissa koskaan liikkuisi, niin tunneli on siinä paikallaan useita satoja vuosia ja varmasti 50 tai 100 vuoden päästä sillä liikennöi jokin muu junatyyppi kuin flirt. Ja jos samien tapaiset perustyyppiset sähkömoottorijunat eivät tunneliin sopisi, niin aika rajoitetut vaihtoehdot olisi tulevaisuudessa tarjolla ja mahdolliset uudet junat pitäisi todennäköisesti tilata erikoissarjana vain Helsinkiä varten. Tunneli luonnollisesti tehdään mahdollisimman yleiskäyttöiseksi, mielellään vastaamaan ihan normaaleja RHK:n verkon vaatimuksia jos siitä ei tule kohtuuttomia kustannuksia.

Jotenkin tulee vaikutelma, että vr tiedottaa tämäntapaisista teknisistä seikoista aika löysin rantein kun maallikot eivät asioita kuitenkaan ymmärrä, mieluusti tarjotellaan sitten jotain sinällään väärää mutta simppelimpää selitystä. Toimittajat sitten taas puolestaan eivät usein tosiaankaan ymmärrä asiaa ja lopputulos on mitä on. Luulisi toimittajien teknisluonteisimmissä jutuissa tekevän taustahaastattelun jonkin asiantuntijan kanssa, mutta ei kai tiedotteen pohjalta uutisoitaessa katsota tarpeelliseksi tehdä taustatöitä, vaan tiedote lähinnä referoidaan jos sen katsotaan tulleen luotettavasta lähteestä, millaisena vr:ä kaiketi yleensä pidetään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sm1-2 -junissa hankauspainosuhde on noin 50 % (2 vetävää teliä, 2 juoksuteliä). Sm5-junassa hankauspainosuhde on noin 40 % (2 vetävää teliä, 3 juoksuteliä). Eli Sm5-junan mäennousukyky on heikompi kuin Sm1-2 -junilla siten, että Sm5:n nousukyky loppuu alhaisemmalla jyrkkyydellä kuin Sm1-2 -junilla.


Sm5-kalustossa lähes kaikki tekninen laitteisto on vetotelin "päällä", kun taas juoksutelit kannattelevat lähinnä vain runkoa ja matkustajia. Juoksutelit ovat itsessäänkin huomattavasti kevyempiä ja kaikin puolin pienempiä. Sm1/2-kalustossa on myös jossain määrin näin (vetotekniikka vetovaunussa), muttei ymmärtääkseni aivan samassa mittakaavassa keskitettynä. Näinollen esittämäsi prosenttiluvut ovat hyvin karkea yleistys, ja pidän myös mahdollisena, että hankauspainosuhde on Sm5:ssa itse asiassa korkeampi. Asiaa todistamaan en kylläkään kykene.  :Smile: 

Lisäys:
Sm1/2-kalustolla kuormattuna (ruuhka-aikaan) jo lähdöstä asti kiihtyvyyttä rajoittaa vetovoiman puute. Siinä ei tule vastaan pyörän kitka, ei matkustajien mukavuus puhumattakaan turvallisuudesta, ei teho. Vehje vain ei yksinkertaisesti "jaksa", puuttuu kilonewtoneita. Ja ylämäessä tämä korostuu huomattavasti.

----------


## kouvo

> Ei taida mahtua, koska siinä on P-Eliel.


Entäs Pisara-asema Rautatientorin metroaseman välittömään yhteyteen sen pohjoispuolelle, mahtuisko?

----------


## tlajunen

> Entäs Pisara-asema Rautatientorin metroaseman välittömään yhteyteen sen pohjoispuolelle, mahtuisko?


Ei taida mahtua, koska siinä on P-Eliel.  :Smile: 

(Lainaamassasi viestissä arvioitiin P-Elielin ulottuvan niin alas, ettei sen alle kannattaisi mennä.)

Lisäksi tulisi ehkä vähän ahdistava kurvi aseman itäpuolella, kun metrotunneli kääntyy niskaan, vaikea sanoa.

----------


## kouvo

> Ei taida mahtua, koska siinä on P-Eliel. 
> 
> (Lainaamassasi viestissä arvioitiin P-Elielin ulottuvan niin alas, ettei sen alle kannattaisi mennä.)


Siis alkaako P-Eliel välittömästi R-torin metroaseman pohjoiseinän takaa, niin että siihen väliin ei mahdu kahta raideparia?




> Lisäksi tulisi ehkä vähän ahdistava kurvi aseman itäpuolella, kun metrotunneli kääntyy niskaan, vaikea sanoa.


Aikalailla samaa ahdistavuusluokkaa näyttäisi olevan Pisaran kurvi myös metroradan eteläpuolelle piirretyssä linjauksessa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Siis alkaako P-Eliel välittömästi R-torin metroaseman pohjoiseinän takaa, niin että siihen väliin ei mahdu kahta raideparia?


Maanalaisen osayleiskaavan mukaan sivusuunnassa ainakin kyllä, joskaan siihen ei ole korkeustasoja merkitty kovinkaan selvästi. http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/Aineistot/maa...vakartta_2.pdf

----------


## teme

Pala kerrallaan, mahtuuko metroaseman eteläpuolelle? Vai ympäröikö se P-Eliel koko metroputkea.

Eli tehdään Pisara leventämällä nykyistä metrolinjaa välillä Rautatientori - Hakaniemi. Rautatientorilla louhitaan nykyisen eteläpuolelle uusi metroasema, Pisaran asema tulee nykyiselle metroasemalle. Sitä joudutaan sitten pidentämään, jolloin toinen pää on suurinpiirtein Kaisaniemen tunneleissa. Hakaniemessä Pisara ja metroasema vaihtavat samoin paikkaa.

Tästä päästäänkin siihen Anteron joskus esittelemään ideaan:



> Tulipa tästä Ville Komsin kanssa mieleen, että pitäisikin tehdä niin, että etelämpi tunneli tulisikin laittaa itämetrolle ja ajaa paikallisjunat Kampin itäpuoleisen Töölön suunnan raiteen kautta nykyisten Kampin, Rautatieaseman ja Kaisiksen asemien kautta mutta taittaa sitten hieman lännemmäksi niin, että Hakaniemessä oltaisiin "uudella puolella" eli läntisillä raiteilla.
> 
> Eteläinen tunneli voisi sitten mennä reilusti vaikka reitille Kruununhaka - Punavuori - Ruoholahti. Molemmat tunnelit voisivat olla suunnilleen samassa tasossa, koska tunneleiden ei ole tarpeen risteillä - peräti kahdesti! Metrofanaatikkojen ei pitäisi tätä kaihtaa, kun Hakaniemessä olisi niin kätevä vaihto samalla asemalla ja samassa tasossa. Tosin portaita olisi aina mentävä raiteiden yli.


http://jlf.fi/f20/2159-pohjoinen-met...html#post41979

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pala kerrallaan, mahtuuko metroaseman eteläpuolelle? Vai ympäröikö se P-Elielle koko metroputkea.
> 
> Eli tehdään Pisara leventämällä nykyistä metrolinjaa välillä Rautatientori - Hakaniemi. Rautatientorilla louhitaan nykyisen eteläpuolulle uusi metroasema, Pisaran asema tulee nykyiselle metroasemalle. Sitä joudutaan sitten pidentämään, jolloin toinen pää on suurinpiirtein Kaisaniemen tunneleissa. Hakaniemessä Pisara ja metroaseam vaihtaa samoin paikkaa.


Mielestäni jos niin mittava hanke kuin Pisara rakennetaan, sen pitäisi olla vähemmän päällekkäinen metron kanssa. Parempi jos se noudattaisi Kampin ja Hakaniemen välillä 70-luvulla luonnosteltua metron U-linjaa, eli eteläisin asema olisi Aleksin alla Kolmen Sepän aukion kohdalla ja johon olisi sisäänkäynti myös Espalle. Nimenomaan rakentamalla Pisarasta laajempi lenkki se korvaisi kokonaan ns Pasilan-Töölön metron. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Mielestäni jos niin mittava hanke kuin Pisara rakennetaan, sen pitäisi olla vähemmän päällekkäinen metron kanssa. Parempi jos se noudattaisi Kampin ja Hakaniemen välillä 70-luvulla luonnosteltua metron U-linjaa, eli eteläisin asema olisi Aleksin alla Kolmen Sepän aukion kohdalla ja johon olisi sisäänkäynti myös Espalle. Nimenomaan rakentamalla Pisarasta laajempi lenkki se korvaisi kokonaan ns Pasilan-Töölön metron.


Laajempi Pisara maksaa miljardin. Rahoitusrealismia on tehdä minipisara, jos mahdollista siirtää sen linjausta hieman ylemmäksi, ja tehdä varaus Huopalahti - Pisara raiteelle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:46 ----------

YVAaa pukkaa. Koomista tässä on se että nimenomaan niistä asemien maan päälle tulevista rakenteista ei ole oikein mitään kunnollista suunnitelmaa edes esitetty, eli hyvä jos tutkitaan ja samalla voisi hyvinkin löytyä lisää hyötyjä. Esimerkiksi Hakaniementori mennee joka tapauksessa remonttiin ensi vuosikymmennellä ja Pisaran asema olisi iso osa sitä.




> Pisara-ratahanke edellyttää ympäristövaikutusten arviointia
> Museovirasto on 14.8.2009 antanut Uudenmaan ympäristökeskukselle lausunnon Pisara-ratahankkeen ympäristövaikutusten arviointimenettelyn tarpeesta. Pisara-ratahankkeessa on kyse hyvin olennaisesta, osin kaupunkitilassa ja -rakenteessakin näkyvästä liikennejärjestelmien muutoksesta, joka on vaikutuksiltaan pitkäkestoinen ja monitahoinen. Hanke liittyy sijainniltaan valtakunnallisesti merkittäviin rakennettuihin kulttuuriympäristöihin, joilla on huomattavia kulttuurihistoriallisia ja kaupunkikuvallisia arvoja. Nämä ovat Etu-Töölön asuinkaupunginosa, johon Pisara-radan Oopperan asema alustavissa suunnitelmissa sijoittuu, sekä Lasipalatsi, jonka läheisyyteen Forumin asemaa suunnitellaan. Maanalaisten tilojen rakentamisen yhteydessä on huomioitava, että geologiset muodot ovat usein kaupunkikuvan, esimerkiksi historiallisten puistojen, tärkeitä elementtejä. Topografian ja geologisten piirteiden säilyminen tulee turvata eikä maanalaisten tilojen toteuttaminen saa aiheuttaa maisemavaurioita. Maanalaisen rakentamisen vaatimat maanpäälliset osat tulee sijoittaa ja toteuttaa niin, ettei niistä tule kaupunkikuvaa häiritsevää tai kulttuuriympäristön kulttuurihistoriallista tai maisemallista arvoa heikentäviä elementtejä. Pisara-hanke ei koske kiinteitä muinaisjäännöksiä. Museoviraston arvio on, että Pisara-hanke on mittakaavaltaan ja vaikutuksiltaan sellainen hanke, jota ympäristövaikutusten arviointimenettelystä annettu laki tarkoittaa. Ympäristövaikutusten arviointimenettelyssä tulee välittömien kaupunkikuvallisten ja kaupunkirakenteellisten vaikutusten lisäksi tunnistaa ja analysoida laajempia, myös välillisiä heijastusvaikutuksia maankäytön kehitykseen ja rakennettuun ympäristöön. Selvityksessä tulee arvioida paitsi maanalaisten tilojen vaatimien maanpäällisten rakennelmien sopivuutta kaupunkikuvaan myös esimerkiksi louhintatöiden rakennusaikaisia ja pysyviä vaikutuksia kulttuuriympäristöön ja sen kulttuurihistoriallisiin arvoihin.
> Lisätietoja: erikoistutkija Ulla Salmela, puh. (09) 4050 9422, ulla.salmela@nba.fi


http://www.nba.fi/fi/lausuntoja#3

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pisara-ratahanke edellyttää ympäristövaikutusten arviointia
> Museovirasto on 14.8.2009 antanut Uudenmaan ympäristökeskukselle lausunnon Pisara-ratahankkeen ympäristövaikutusten arviointimenettelyn tarpeesta. Pisara-ratahankkeessa on kyse hyvin olennaisesta, osin kaupunkitilassa ja -rakenteessakin näkyvästä liikennejärjestelmien muutoksesta, joka on vaikutuksiltaan pitkäkestoinen ja monitahoinen. Hanke liittyy sijainniltaan valtakunnallisesti merkittäviin rakennettuihin kulttuuriympäristöihin, joilla on huomattavia kulttuurihistoriallisia ja kaupunkikuvallisia arvoja. Nämä ovat Etu-Töölön asuinkaupunginosa, johon Pisara-radan Oopperan asema alustavissa suunnitelmissa sijoittuu, sekä Lasipalatsi, jonka läheisyyteen Forumin asemaa suunnitellaan. Maanalaisten tilojen rakentamisen yhteydessä on huomioitava, että geologiset muodot ovat usein kaupunkikuvan, esimerkiksi historiallisten puistojen, tärkeitä elementtejä. Topografian ja geologisten piirteiden säilyminen tulee turvata eikä maanalaisten tilojen toteuttaminen saa aiheuttaa maisemavaurioita. Maanalaisen rakentamisen vaatimat maanpäälliset osat tulee sijoittaa ja toteuttaa niin, ettei niistä tule kaupunkikuvaa häiritsevää tai kulttuuriympäristön kulttuurihistoriallista tai maisemallista arvoa heikentäviä elementtejä.....


Luin tämän museoviraston kommentin aamulla Hesarista ja ensireaktioni oli että " aina ne höyrypäät jaksaa...."

No loppujen lopuksi on kyse siitä että milllaiset asemarakennukset rakennetaan, ja nythän olisi mahdollisuus rakentaa Pisaran yhteyteen  pari "retro-metroasemaa" eli sellaisia jollaisia kyseiset asemat olisivat olleet jos "maanalainen" olisi rakennettu 1800-luvun alussa tai vaikkapa 1930-luvulla. Töölön/Oopperan asema voisi hyvin olla 1930-luvun henkinen funkis-asema ja Hakaniemen aseman pääsisäänkäynti voisi olla jugend-tyylinen Kauppahallia muistuttava tiilirakennus kauniine kaari-ikkunoineen! 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Maanalaisen osayleiskaavan mukaan sivusuunnassa ainakin kyllä, joskaan siihen ei ole korkeustasoja merkitty kovinkaan selvästi. http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/Aineistot/maa...vakartta_2.pdf


Näinhän se näyttää kaavakartassa olevan. Tiedä sitten kuinka tarkka kyseinen dokumentti on, kysehän olisi ainoastaan max. paristakymmenestä metristä. Ja mikäli P-Eliel tosiaan alkaa heti metrotunnelin pohjoisseinän takaa, niin kuinkahan monta autopaikkaa siinä edes menetettäisiin jos kaksi raideparia tungettaisiin siihen väliin, ja olisikohan tämä teknisesti mahdollista? 




> Mielestäni jos niin mittava hanke kuin Pisara rakennetaan, sen pitäisi olla vähemmän päällekkäinen metron kanssa. Parempi jos se noudattaisi Kampin ja Hakaniemen välillä 70-luvulla luonnosteltua metron U-linjaa, eli eteläisin asema olisi Aleksin alla Kolmen Sepän aukion kohdalla ja johon olisi sisäänkäynti myös Espalle. Nimenomaan rakentamalla Pisarasta laajempi lenkki se korvaisi kokonaan ns Pasilan-Töölön metron.


Pisaran "päällekkäisyys" nykyisen metron kanssa ei ole mikään ongelma, vastaavathan ne pääosin täysin eri kysyntöihin. Ns. Pasilan-Töölön metro on puolestaan täysin turhanpäiväinen hanke, joka toivottavasti mitä pikimmin pyyhitään pois myös maanalaisesta kaavasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pisaran "päällekkäisyys" nykyisen metron kanssa ei ole mikään ongelma, vastaavathan ne pääosin täysin eri kysyntöihin. Ns. Pasilan-Töölön metro on puolestaan täysin turhanpäiväinen hanke, joka toivottavasti mitä pikimmin pyyhitään pois myös maanalaisesta kaavasta.


Niin pieneen kaupunkiin kuin Helsinkiin ei kannata rakentaa kahta samaa reittiä kulkevaa maanalaista ratatunnelia. Pisara kannattaa tehdä joko niin että siitä tehdään metro joka yhtyy Kampissa ja Hakaniemessä nykyisen metroon ja jolla ajetaan pelkillä metrojunilla, tai sitten Pisaran lenkki laitetaan kulkemaan etelämpänä, niin että Erottajan-Espan seutukin pääsee nopean raideliikenteen piiriin.

Pisaran rakentaminen aloitettaneen niin pitkän ajan päästä että lopullinen kuvio millaisila kalustolla sillä ajetaan ja mitä reittiä se kulkee on täysin avoin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> nythän olisi mahdollisuus rakentaa Pisaran yhteyteen  pari "retro-metroasemaa"


Vaan kun museoviraston mielestä juuri sellainen arkkitehtuuri onkin sitä pahinta historian vääristelyä, joka ei kuvaa aidolla tavalla omaa aikaansa. 

Museovirasto ei ota kantaa esteettisiin kysymyksiin tai kansan makuun. Sen silmissä maallikon mielestä rumakin saattaa olla säilyttämisen arvoinen aikansa ilmentäjä.

----------


## kouvo

> Niin pieneen kaupunkiin kuin Helsinkiin ei kannata rakentaa kahta samaa reittiä kulkevaa maanalaista ratatunnelia. Pisara kannattaa tehdä joko niin että siitä tehdään metro joka yhtyy Kampissa ja Hakaniemessä nykyisen metroon ja jolla ajetaan pelkillä metrojunilla, tai sitten Pisaran lenkki laitetaan kulkemaan etelämpänä, niin että Erottajan-Espan seutukin pääsee nopean raideliikenteen piiriin.


Omasta mielestäni Pisaran ensisijainen funktio on estää Helsingin ratapihan tukkeutuminen. Toissijaisesti se jakelee lähijunakansan paremmin kantakaupunkiin. Eteläisempi ratalinjaus ei millään tavoin palvele paremmin lähijunamatkustajia kuin R-torin metroaseman vieressä kulkeva linjaus.




> Pisaran rakentaminen aloitettaneen niin pitkän ajan päästä että lopullinen kuvio millaisila kalustolla sillä ajetaan ja mitä reittiä se kulkee on täysin avoin.


Metrostandardi nyt kuitenkin on toivottavasti hylätty vaihtoehto jo tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Omasta mielestäni Pisaran ensisijainen funktio on estää Helsingin ratapihan tukkeutuminen. Toissijaisesti se jakelee lähijunakansan paremmin kantakaupunkiin.


Mun mielestä prioriteetit on juuri toisin päin: lähijunan ongelma on nyt liian pitkä kävelymatka asemalaitureilta keskustaan ja toisaalta se, että kantakaupungissa on vain yksi asema (+ Pasila). Pisara tarjoaa ratkaisun noihin, ja mahdollistaa samalla liikenteen lisäämisen.

Mutta sama se, pääasia että hanke toteutuisi.

----------


## kouvo

> Mun mielestä prioriteetit on juuri toisin päin: lähijunan ongelma on nyt liian pitkä kävelymatka asemalaitureilta keskustaan ja toisaalta se, että kantakaupungissa on vain yksi asema (+ Pasila). Pisara tarjoaa ratkaisun noihin, ja mahdollistaa samalla liikenteen lisäämisen.


En oikein jaksa uskoa, että Pisara toteutetaan mikäli helsingin ratapihan tukkoisuuteen kehitellään joku muu ratkaisu, eli siinä mielessä pitäydyn aikaisemmassa prioriteettijärjestyksessäni.




> Mutta sama se, pääasia että hanke toteutuisi.


Juurikin näin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Omasta mielestäni Pisaran ensisijainen funktio on estää Helsingin ratapihan tukkeutuminen. Toissijaisesti se jakelee lähijunakansan paremmin kantakaupunkiin. Eteläisempi ratalinjaus ei millään tavoin palvele paremmin lähijunamatkustajia kuin R-torin metroaseman vieressä kulkeva linjaus.


Pisaran kolmas funktio on toimia kantakaupungin pohjois-eteläsuuntaisena metrolinjana, eli jos Pisara rakennettaisiin isomman kehän mukaan, niin että se ylettyy lännessä Meilahteen ja etelässä Espalle asti, erilistä Töölön metroa ei tarvitse rakentaa. Kantakaupunki tarvitsee U-muotoisen metron kanssa vaikka jotkut ovat toista mieltä, matka-aika keskustasta esim Meilahteen on ratikalla turhan pitkä.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Pisaran kolmas funktio on toimia kantakaupungin pohjois-eteläsuuntaisena metrolinjana, eli jos Pisara rakennettaisiin isomman kehän mukaan, niin että se ylettyy lännessä Meilahteen ja etelässä Espalle asti, erilistä Töölön metroa ei tarvitse rakentaa. Kantakaupunki tarvitsee U-muotoisen metron kanssa vaikka jotkut ovat toista mieltä, matka-aika keskustasta esim Meilahteen on ratikalla turhan pitkä.


Komppaan temeä tässä asiassa, eli:




> Laajempi Pisara maksaa miljardin. Rahoitusrealismia on tehdä minipisara, jos mahdollista siirtää sen linjausta hieman ylemmäksi, ja tehdä varaus Huopalahti - Pisara raiteelle.


Lisäksi kantakaupunki ei mielestäni tarvitse U-muotoista "metroa", vaan ratikkaliikenne esim. Meilahteen on mahdollista saada erittäin toimivaksi, jos vain haluja on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi kantakaupunki ei mielestäni tarvitse U-muotoista "metroa", vaan ratikkaliikenne esim. Meilahteen on mahdollista saada erittäin toimivaksi, jos vain haluja on.


Tuo vastaus oli odotettu, mutta entä jos asialle ei tapahdu mitään? Ratikkaliikenteen nopeuttamine edellyttäisi aika radikaaleja toimenpiteitä. Parhaiten nopeuttaminen varmistettaisiin rakentamalla ratikoille tunneli keskustasta Töölön Tullille, tai rajoittaa autoliikennettä Töölössä, mutta mitään kokreettisia suunnitelmia näille ei ole olemassa. 

Kaupunki kyllä näyttäisi haluavan rakentaa Espan-Töölön-Pasilan metron, joka olisi tynkämetro vailla vertaa. Tämän sijaan olis järkevintä rakentaa Pisara mahdollisimman paljon samaa reittiä noudattaen kuin Töölön metro, ja jakaa kustannukset niin että kaupunki maksaa puolet ja RHK puolet.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Jos Pisara rakennettaisiin nykymetron vierelle, etelä-Helsinkiin olisi järkevintä viedä nykymetron haara, joka menisi karkeasti Hakaniemi-Ruoholahti-välin koukaten mahdollisimman kaukana etelässä. Puolet junista ajettaisiin täältä.

----------


## kouvo

> Tuo vastaus oli odotettu, mutta entä jos asialle ei tapahdu mitään? Ratikkaliikenteen nopeuttamine edellyttäisi aika radikaaleja toimenpiteitä.


Sinänsa ikävää, jos helsingissä ei keksitä liikenneongelmiin mitään muita ratkaisuja kuin metron laajentelu.




> Kaupunki kyllä näyttäisi haluavan rakentaa Espan-Töölön-Pasilan metron, joka olisi tynkämetro vailla vertaa. Tämän sijaan olis järkevintä rakentaa Pisara mahdollisimman paljon samaa reittiä noudattaen kuin Töölön metro, ja jakaa kustannukset niin että kaupunki maksaa puolet ja RHK puolet.


helsingin halut rakennella metroa yltympäriinsä, jopa naapurikuntien puolelle, kyllä tiedetään. Muista haitoista puhumattakaan Töölön metrolinjausta seuraileva Pisara saattaaisi kustannuksiltaan olla niin paljon kalliimpi kuin mini-Pisara, että valtion maksuosuus (euroina ei prosentteina) ei siitä mihinkään muuttuisi vaikka helsinki tulisi puolikkaalla vastaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muista haitoista puhumattakaan Töölön metrolinjausta seuraileva Pisara saattaaisi kustannuksiltaan olla niin paljon kalliimpi kuin mini-Pisara, että valtion maksuosuus (euroina ei prosentteina) ei siitä mihinkään muuttuisi vaikka helsinki tulisi puolikkaalla vastaan.


Jos valtion osuus maksi-pisarasta silloin kun Helsinki maksaa siitä puolet olisi sama tai vähemmän kuin valtion osuus mini-pisarasta, josta Helsinki ei maksaisi mitään, kannattaa ehdottomasti rakentaa maksi eikä mini, koska palvelehan maksi suurempaa joukkoa.

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

Eihän pisaraa tarvitse rakentaa kerralla valmiiksi. Se voi toimia heilurimetrohaarana siihen asti kunnes rahat löytyvät. Mutta kyllähän sitä rahaa on löytynyt älyttömämpiinkin metrolinjoihin...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän pisaraa tarvitse rakentaa kerralla valmiiksi. Se voi toimia heilurimetrohaarana siihen asti kunnes rahat löytyvät. Mutta kyllähän sitä rahaa on löytynyt älyttömämpiinkin metrolinjoihin...


Sekin on seikka joka kannattaa panna mieleen. Esim läntinen haara johon vain länsisuunnan  kaupunkiratojen eli Espoon ja Martinlaakson suunnan junat johdetaan, voisi olla 1. vaihe. Jos junien vuoroväli pysyy nykyisenä eli 5 minuuttia/suunta, ei 2-raiteinen rata mitään "ratapihaa" edes pääteasemalle tarvitse. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Jos valtion osuus maksi-pisarasta silloin kun Helsinki maksaa siitä puolet olisi sama tai vähemmän kuin valtion osuus mini-pisarasta, josta Helsinki ei maksaisi mitään, kannattaa ehdottomasti rakentaa maksi eikä mini, koska palvelehan maksi suurempaa joukkoa.


Asia ei välttämättä ole aivan noin mustavalkoinen. Vastapainona suuremman joukon palvelulle maksi pidentäisi lähijunareittien varrelta tulevien matka-aikaa helsingin keskustaan. Toisaalta en alkuunkaan usko, että helsinki olisi valmis rahoittamaan maksia merkittävästi suuremmalla summalla kuin miniä. Töölönsuunnan maanalaisen raskasraiteen hinku ei helsingin näkökulmasta koskaan ole perustunut todelliseen liikenteelliseen tarpeeseen, vaan nimenomaan siihen että juurikin metroa halutaan laajennella. Junastandardilla toteutetulle radalle eivät kukkaronnyörit helsingissä välttämättä yhtä helposti avautuisi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:39 ----------




> Sekin on seikka joka kannattaa panna mieleen. Esim läntinen haara johon vain länsisuunnan  kaupunkiratojen eli Espoon ja Martinlaakson suunnan junat johdetaan, voisi olla 1. vaihe. Jos junien vuoroväli pysyy nykyisenä eli 5 minuuttia/suunta, ei 2-raiteinen rata mitään "ratapihaa" edes pääteasemalle tarvitse.


Tämä voisi tosiaan olla vaihtoehto, jos rahoituksen saaminen koko hankkeelle samanaikaisesti on ongelma. Edellyttäen tietysti, että liikennöinti tosiaan onnistuisi esittämälläsi tavalla ja että sillä aidosti voitaisiin vähentää helsingin ratapihan kapasiteettiongelmaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Asia ei välttämättä ole aivan noin mustavalkoinen. Vastapainona suuremman joukon palvelulle maksi pidentäisi lähijunareittien varrelta tulevien matka-aikaa helsingin keskustaan.


Jos maksilla on asema joko Kampissa tai Forumin kohdalla niin se on niin lähellä keskustaa kuin olla voi. Oli asema kummassa paikassa tahansa niin vaihto metroon pitää sujua vaivatta. Matka-ajan pidennys jos tulee yksi asema lisää esim Meilahteen, on pieni verrattuna sinne sijoitetun aseman hyötyyn verrattuna. 




> Toisaalta en alkuunkaan usko, että helsinki olisi valmis rahoittamaan maksia merkittävästi suuremmalla summalla kuin miniä. Töölönsuunnan maanalaisen raskasraiteen hinku ei helsingin näkökulmasta koskaan ole perustunut todelliseen liikenteelliseen tarpeeseen, vaan nimenomaan siihen että juurikin metroa halutaan laajennella. Junastandardilla toteutetulle radalle eivät kukkaronnyörit helsingissä välttämättä yhtä helposti avautuisi.


Kuvittelisin että metrovaihtoehtoa ajetaan juuri siksi että alunperin pallo on heitetty valtiolle (VR:lle/RHK:lle) mutta kun mitään ei ole tapahtunut, paitsi että suunniteltu  joidenkin läjijunalinjojen pysäyttämistä Pasilaan, on metrosuunnitelma polkaistu pystyyn. Toiseksi Pasilan metro tarvitsisi ehdottomasti jatkeen Santahaminaan, että siitä olisi edes mitään järkeä, mutta koska siitäkin on luovuttu monesta eri syystä niin ollaan tavallaan palattu lähtöruutuun. 

Se onko rata junastandardile, metrostandardille vai raitiovaunustandardille toteutettu ei pitäisi olla niin suurta merkitystä koska sillä ei tule olemaan yhteistä osuutta nykyisen itä-länsisuuntaisen metron kanssa, ja jos VR:n monopoli YTV:n alueen lähiliikenteen osalta lakkaa, niin ei silläkään.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Isompia ratahankkeita on Helsingissä pystytty rahoittamaan lisärakentamisella. Pisaran varrella näkisin sille pienimuotoista potentiaalia Töölössä ja Hakaniemessä,  mutta Meilahdessa en sitäkään vähää. Mikä tahansa ratahankke Meilahteen on erittäin kallis ja sen rahoittaminen yksinkertaisesti vaikeaa, samoin kuin rahojen kaivaminen Pisaralle. Jos yrittää kumpaakin yhtaikaa niin ennuste on hyvin huono, inkrementalismia prkl!

Mannerheimintien ratikoiden ongelmia voidaan ratkoa tunneliratkaisulla ongelmallisella välillä Töölöntulli - Nordenskjiöldinkatu, Topeliuksenkadun radalla, jne. Se että ratikoiden kanssa ei edistytä koska rahaa ei löydy ei ole mikään peruste ehdottaa dekadiluokkaa kalliiimpaa hanketta johon ei ainakaan löydy rahaa.

Pahoittelen monomaniaani, mutta minusta raaka raha eikä ties mitkä salaliittoteoriat on pääsääntöisesti pätevä selitys sille miksi jotkut hankkeet takkuaa. Töölön metroa ei olla tehty koska se maksaa liikaa ja sen hyödyt ovat pienet, eikä sitä samoista syistä tulla tekemään. Se että pitääkö vaikka HKL hankkeesta on toissijaista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se että ratikoiden kanssa ei edistytä koska rahaa ei löydy ei ole mikään peruste ehdottaa dekadiluokkaa kalliiimpaa hanketta johon ei ainakaan löydy rahaa.


Topeliuksenkadun rata voi maksaa itsensä takaisin muutamassa vuodessa liikennöintikustannusten säästönä, eli ei sen toteutus ole kiinni rahasta. Enemmän kai siitä, ettei kenelläkään ole aikaa (eikä johtoportaassa taida olla riittävästi haluakaan) paneutua hankkeeseen riittävästi.

Asia pitäisi tietysti tarkemmin tutkia, mutta muut "varmat" ratikoiden linjastolaajennukset (Hernesaari, Ullanlinna, Laajasalo) muuttavat bussilinjojen 14, 14B ja 18 profiilia ja eteläisiä haaroja tavalla, joka tuo Topeliuksenkadun ratikan ihan uuteen valoon, samoin kolmosen rooli muuttuu oleellisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Omasta mielestäni Pisaran ensisijainen funktio on estää Helsingin ratapihan tukkeutuminen. Toissijaisesti se jakelee lähijunakansan paremmin kantakaupunkiin.


Ihan aikuisten oikeasti, Helsingin ratapihan tukkeutuminen on täyttä hölynpölyä. Paikallisjunien pysäköinti Helsingissä voidaan lopettaa, vaikka Pisaraa ei tehtäisikään. Asia on vain niin päin, että jos Pisara tehdään, pysäköinti on pakko lopettaa, koska parkkipaikka ei ole Pisaran varrella. Eikä Pisaran varrelle tehdä parkkipaikkaa, koska tunnelivarikot ovat turhan kalliita  paitsi metrolle, jolle mikään ei ole turhan kallista.  :Wink: 

Pisaran vuoksi pakollinen pysäköinnin siirto on selvitetty vuoden 2006 Pisara-selvityksen sivuilla 1920. Kovin ihmeellisestä asiasta ei ole kyse.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:48 ----------




> Kaupunki kyllä näyttäisi haluavan rakentaa Espan-Töölön-Pasilan metron, joka olisi tynkämetro vailla vertaa.


Ei nyt ihan näin. Töölön metroa ei olla tekemässä, koska sille ei ole mitään tarvetta. Viime vuonna valmistunut suunnitelma tehtiin sen selvittämiseksi, varaudutaanko Keski-Pasilan suunnittelussa erittäin syvään vain syvään asemaan.

Suunnitelma merkittiin tiedoksi ja sen perusteella päätettiin varautua vähemmän syvään asemaan. Metroaseman paikka sijaitsee Pasilan aseman laajennuksen rakennuskompleksissa. Jotta siellä ei olisi suurta käyttämätöntä tilaa, tila tullaan käyttämään pysäköintilaitoksena. Munkkivuoressa metrofanit voivat käydä metroasemalla ostamassa alkoholia, Pasilassa tulevaisuudeessa pysäköimässä!

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Ihan aikuisten oikeasti, Helsingin ratapihan tukkeutuminen on täyttä hölynpölyä.


Aikaskaala saattaa hieman heikentää kysymyksen relevanttiutta, mutta kysynpä nyt kuitenkin. Mitenkäs tilanne muuttuu ELSAn, pääradan lentokenttäoikaisun ja Porvoon lähiliikenneradan aiheuttaman lisääntyvän paikallisjunaliikenteen seurauksena? Vieläkö selvitään parkkijärjestelyillä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ihan aikuisten oikeasti, Helsingin ratapihan tukkeutuminen on täyttä hölynpölyä. Paikallisjunien pysäköinti Helsingissä voidaan lopettaa, vaikka Pisaraa ei tehtäisikään.


Montako raidetta paikallisjunien pysäköinti varaa Helsingin ratapihalta ruuhka-aikaan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Montako raidetta paikallisjunien pysäköinti varaa Helsingin ratapihalta ruuhka-aikaan?


Tuntuu se varaavan aika monta. Ja matkustajille ärsyttävintä on se, että se juna jolla on tarkoitus mennä on pysäköity monen rungon taakse, niin että kävelymatkasta junalle tulisi mahdollisimman pitkä!

Eli kannatan sitä että junarunkojen pysäköinnistä Helsingissä päästäisiin eroon, jos se vain olisi mahdollista, mutta minne laitat ne koska Helsingin pääarautatiesema on kaikkien junien pääteasema? Siihen ai auta muu kuin Pisara, joka pitäisi huolen että osa junista kiertäisi ympyrää ja loput olisivat aitoja pendelijunia joiden pääteasemat olisivat esim Kerava ja Kirkkonummi, jonne niitä voisi pysäköidä luppovuoroillaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuntuu se varaavan aika monta. Ja matkustajille ärsyttävintä on se, että se juna jolla on tarkoitus mennä on pysäköity monen rungon taakse, niin että kävelymatkasta junalle tulisi mahdollisimman pitkä!


Kerropas Rainer, montako raidetta se varaa ratapihalta, että raiteen eteläpäähän on pysäköity runko ja sen pohjoispuolta käytetään normaalisti liikenteeseen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kerropas Rainer, montako raidetta se varaa ratapihalta, että raiteen eteläpäähän on pysäköity runko ja sen pohjoispuolta käytetään normaalisti liikenteeseen?


Ehkä meillä on eri käsitys mikä se varsinainen ongelma on. Jos varsinaisella laiturittomalla ratapiha-osuudella jota vissiin tarkoitit, olisi tilaa kaikille rungoille niin ei runkoja pysäköitäisi itse laitureille.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aikaskaala saattaa hieman heikentää kysymyksen relevanttiutta, mutta kysynpä nyt kuitenkin. Mitenkäs tilanne muuttuu ELSAn, pääradan lentokenttäoikaisun ja Porvoon lähiliikenneradan aiheuttaman lisääntyvän paikallisjunaliikenteen seurauksena? Vieläkö selvitään parkkijärjestelyillä?


Jos Helsinkiin saapuvien linjaraiteiden määrää lisätään (tosin en tiedä, miten se on mahdollista muuten kuin eritasossa), periaatteessa tarvitaa lisää kapasiteettia junille, jotka seisovat saavuttuaan tai ennen lähtöään. Mutta todennäköistä lienee, että nämä mahdolliset uudet haarat yhtyvät Helsinkiin tuleviin raiteisiin jossain ennen Helsinkiä, joten ratkaisevaa on vain se, montako junaa Helsinkiin saapuu ja lähtee Linnunlaulun kautta.

Nykyinen selityshän on, ettei enää voi lisää junia tulla. Ja siksi tarvitaan Pisara tai junien päättäminen Pasilaan. Näistä Pasila on minusta myöskin varsinainen logiikan riemuvoitto. Ikään kuin olisi jotenkin ratkaisevaa se, miten pitkälle Pasilaan tulevat raiteet jatkuvat. Se muka ratkaisee mahdollisen vuoromäärän.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:08 ----------




> Montako raidetta paikallisjunien pysäköinti varaa Helsingin ratapihalta ruuhka-aikaan?


Vastaus: Yhdeksän (9).

Selitys:

Helsinkiin tulee 10 raidetta ja siellä on 19 puskimeen päättyvää raidetta. Saapuvista raiteista 2 on Ilmalaan suuntautuvaa huoltoliikennettä varten, 4 kaukojunille ja 4 paikallisjunille.

Kaukojunista osa käy Ilmassa ennen seuraavaa lähtöä ja junien purku- ja kuormausajat ovat pitkähköjä, joten osoitetaan kaukojunien käyttöön 6 puskimeen päättyvää raidetta.

Paikallisjunien ei tarvitse käydä Ilmalassa saapumisen ja lähdön välillä ja niiden purku- ja lastausaika on lyhyt, joten niille riittää 4 päättyvää raidetta: 2 rantaradan junille ja 2 pääradan junille. Kaukojunien tarpeen jälkeen on kuitenkin 13 päättyvää raidetta, joten näyttää siltä, että pysäköintiä varten on oltava 9 ylimääräistä raidetta.

Täsmennän vielä, että pysäköinti tarkoittaa sitä, että juna seisoo Helsingissä pidemmän ajan kuin sen, mikä tarvitaan matkustajien jättämiseen ja uusien ottamiseen. Paikallisjunakalustolla täyden junan tyhjennys ja junan täyttäminen uudelleen täyteen kestänee 5 minuuttia (noin 75 hlö per oviaukko). Vuorovälillä 5 minuuttia ja päättyvällä raiteella per saapuva raide junaa kohden on aikaa 10 minuuttia vaihteiden asettamiseen, suunnanvaihtoon ja kuormaukseen.

Mihin sitten se raidekapasiteetti nyt kuluu? Esimerkiksi siihen, että joku juna saapuu ja seisoo pidempään kuin 5 minuuttia. Ja kun näin tapahtuu, kapasiteettivaraus alkaa kertautua. Sillä joka kerta, kun juna siirtyy raiteelta toiselle tai raiteen yli, on varattuna myös muu raide kuin se, jota juna tuli tai jolta se lähti.

Jos väitetään, että tämä on välttämätöntä ja junien on seisottava pidempään esim. kalustokierron vuoksi, silloin Pisaraa ei voi tehdä, koska siellä ei voi tällaista seisottamista tapahtua. Pisara vastaa samaa kuin se, että Helsinkiin saapuu 4 raidetta ja ne päättyvät puskimiin ja niillä on puolenvaihtovaihteet. Jos Pisaran voi tehdä, silloin on mahdollista tehdä aikataulujärjestelmä, jossa ei ole seisonta-aikoja Helsingissä, ja sitä aikataulujärjestelmää voi tietenkin alkaa noudatta myös ilman Pisaraa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos väitetään, että tämä on välttämätöntä ja junien on seisottava pidempään esim. kalustokierron vuoksi, silloin Pisaraa ei voi tehdä, koska siellä ei voi tällaista seisottamista tapahtua.


Pisara toki muuttaa tilannetta selvästi ainakin kahdella oleellisella tavalla:
kalustokierrot ovat aivan erilaiset kuin nykytilanteessa, koska kaikki pää- ja rantaradan suuntien kaupunkiratojen kalustokierrot sekoittuvat keskenäänjunien ei tarvitse vaihtaa suuntaa, jolloin siitä aiheutuvat viivytykset poistuvat

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos väitetään, että tämä on välttämätöntä ja junien on seisottava pidempään esim. kalustokierron vuoksi, silloin Pisaraa ei voi tehdä, koska siellä ei voi tällaista seisottamista tapahtua. Pisara vastaa samaa kuin se, että Helsinkiin saapuu 4 raidetta ja ne päättyvät puskimiin ja niillä on puolenvaihtovaihteet. Jos Pisaran voi tehdä, silloin on mahdollista tehdä aikataulujärjestelmä, jossa ei ole seisonta-aikoja Helsingissä, ja sitä aikataulujärjestelmää voi tietenkin alkaa noudatta myös ilman Pisaraa.


Pisara mahdollistaa sen että junarunkoja ei tarvitse vuorojen välillä seisottaa Helsingissä ollenkaan vaan ne seisovat Kirkkonummella, Espoossa, Keravalla, Tikkurilassa, Riihimäellä tai Lahdessa, koska Pisara tekee Helsingin asemasta lähijunien läpikulkuaseman. Miksi ne nyt seisovat Helsingissä johtuu siitä että se on jokaisen junan lähtö- tai pääteasema. Ajatuksesi että jokainen junarunko lähtisi heti 5 minuutin sisällä takaisin jonnekin muualle on paperilla hyvä mutta ei taida toimia käytännösä. Vaikka kuinka tarkkaan suunnittelisi aikatauluja, niin ei voida välttyä siltä että junat eivät joutuisi seisomaan pääteasemilla. Aina on joku syy, henkilökunnan lakisääteiset tauot ja työvuorojen vaihtumiset, varakalustona ja ruuhkahuippuna käytettävien runkojen säilyttäminen, ja pelkästään se että lähijunassa suunnanvaihto tapahtuu kankeasti ja sen yhteydessä suoritetaan jotain junaturvallisuuden vaatimia rituaaleja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Helsinkiin tulee 10 raidetta ja siellä on 19 puskimeen päättyvää raidetta. Saapuvista raiteista 2 on Ilmalaan suuntautuvaa huoltoliikennettä varten, 4 kaukojunille ja 4 paikallisjunille.


Entäs sitten tällainen hypoteettinen tilanne:

Päärata on linjattu lentoaseman kautta ja sillä on myös paikallisliikennettä, Porvoon lähiliikennerata on rakennettu, sekä paikallisjunien määrää on lisätty "vanhalla" pääradalla. Muodostuuko pullonkaula silloin nimenomaa Pasilan ja helsingin väliin? Silloinhan nämä kaksi "vanhan" pääradan puoleista paikallisjunaraidetta ylikuormittuisivat ja aiheuttaisivat tukoksen. Eikö tässä tapauksessa juurikin Pisaralla voitaisi ratkaista kyseinen ongelma, kun helsinkiin tulevien paikallisjunaraiteiden määrä "vanhan" pääradan puolella lisääntyisi kahdella?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaukojunista osa käy Ilmassa ennen seuraavaa lähtöä ja junien purku- ja kuormausajat ovat pitkähköjä, joten osoitetaan kaukojunien käyttöön 6 puskimeen päättyvää raidetta.


Jos kaikki kaukojunat olisivat päiväsaikaan tasatahtiaikataululla kulkevia intercity- tai pendolinojunia niin silloin nuo mainitsemasi 6 raidetta riittäisivät, periaatteella 2 rantaradalle, 2 pääradalle ja 2 oikoradalle.

Mutta asian tekee monimutkaisemmaksi yöjunien ja ns kansainvälisten junien liikenne joka vaatii yhden raiteen/juna yli puolen tunnin ajaksi. Yöjunathan lähtevät Helsingistä onneksi vasta iltapäiväruuhkan jälkeen klo 19-22, mutta saapuvat Helsinkiin juuri pahimpaan aamuruuhkaan klo 07-09. Moskovan yöjuna ja Pietarin myöhempi päiväjuna taas lähtevät juuri ruuhka-aikaan. Oletetaan että kun "Allegro" - junien liikennöinti Pietariin alkaa, niin niiden ei tarvitse seistä asemalla niin kauan kuin nykyiset Pietarin-junat,  koska ne ovat pendolino-tyyppisiä moottorivaunuja. Toisaalta jos Allegrojen liikenne osoittautuu menestykseksi, niin niidenkin vuoroja lisättäneen joka käytännössä edellyttää n joka kolmas tunti raidevarauksen, koska ne eivät korvaa muita oikoradan junia vaan kulkevat niiden lisäksi.

Kaukojunien lisäksi pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan omia raiteita vaativat veturivetoiset ns tunnuksettomat lähijunat Riihimäelle, Lahteen, Hämeenlinnaan, Järvenpäähän ja minne niitä nyt oikein menee. Veturivetoisten lähijunien seisonta-aikaa voitaisiin lyhentää jos niillä olisi ohjausvaunut, ja kulkisivat edestakaisin päärataa muiden lähijunien tavoin, mutta jostain syystä näin ei tehdä. Samoin Intercity2 -junat.

Ruuhka-aikaan kun käy Helsingin pääasemalla, niin onhan siellä vilskettä kun kaikki sisäpihan raiteet ovat kaukojunien ja Riihimäen ja Lahden suunnan lähijunien käytössä, niin että rantaradan kaukojunia joudutaan lähettämän länsisiiven päästä raiteilta 12-13.

Mahdollinen Pisara-rata ei siis poistaisi käytöstä juuri muita raiteita kuin Kaisaniemen puiston viereiset raiteet 1-3 ja länsisiiven 14-19, koska kaukojunia ja veturivetoisia lähijunia tuskin ajettaisi Pisaran kautta. Raiteista 1-3 olisi muutenkin syytä päästä eroon koska kävelymatka niille on jo yli monen matkustajan sietorajan. Raiteet 12-19 tulevat sensijaan "lähemmäs keskustaa" kun Töölönlahdelle aletaan tosissaan rakentaa jotain, kuten keskustakirjasto ja toimistoja, ja purina turhauttavista kävelymatkoista junille sitä myötä vähenee.

Jos haluttasiiin mennä aidan yli mistä se on matalin, niin Pisara voitaisiin toteuttaa ihan hyvin 1-haaraisena, esim Pasilasta Erottajalle 2-raiteisena tunneliratana, jolla kulkisivat vain lentokentän junat, jotka kiertäisivät Vantaan kehärataa. Lähtöjä olisi siis 5 minuutin välein, joka toinen myötä- ja joka toinen- vastapäivään. Radalla olisi oma kalustokierto ja juna ei sais jäädä pääteasemalle kuppaamaan pidemmäksi ajaksi kuin 5 minuuttia. Lentokentän junat olisivat kaupallisesti integroitu metron kanssa ja näkyisivät linjakartalla linjana M2 (itä-länsimetron ollesssa M1)

Päärautatieaseman maanpäällisistä raiteista lopetettaisiin vain Kaisaniemen puiston raiteet 1-3, ja Keravan lähijunat lähtisivät sisäpihalta raiteelta 4 ja 5. Rantaradan lähijunat käyttäisivät Töölönlahden raiteita 15-19 ja osa kaukojunista (lyhyet IC-junat ja pendot) siirrettäisiin lähtemään myös länsisiiven päähän, raiteille 12-14. Sisäpihalle jäisivät yöjunat, kansainväliset junat, ja pitkät IC-junat ja Riihimän /Lahden paikallisjunat.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Täsmennän vielä, että pysäköinti tarkoittaa sitä, että juna seisoo Helsingissä pidemmän ajan kuin sen, mikä tarvitaan matkustajien jättämiseen ja uusien ottamiseen. Paikallisjunakalustolla täyden junan tyhjennys ja junan täyttäminen uudelleen täyteen kestänee 5 minuuttia (noin 75 hlö per oviaukko). Vuorovälillä 5 minuuttia ja päättyvällä raiteella per saapuva raide junaa kohden on aikaa 10 minuuttia vaihteiden asettamiseen, suunnanvaihtoon ja kuormaukseen.


Eiköhän varsin täyden junan tyhjennys ja täyttäminen suju alle minuutissa (vrt. Rautatientorin metroaseman pysäkkiajat). Näin ainakin vähän metromaisemmalla kalustolla, jota paikallisjuniin on SM5:n myötä tulossa. Ikävä kyllä vaan pääteasemalla lastaus ja purku eivät toimi yhtä hyvin kuin väliasemilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ikävä kyllä vaan pääteasemalla lastaus ja purku eivät toimi yhtä hyvin kuin väliasemilla.


Pääte- ja väliasemalla ei ole lastauksen ja purun näkökulmasta muuta eroa kuin se, että pääteaseman poistuvien ja nousevien matkustajien määrä voi olla suurempi kuin millään väliasemalla. Pisaran tapauksessa Helsinkiin saapuvien matkustajien määrä jakautuisi noin kolmelle asemalle, minkä vuoksi niistä kullakin riittää lyhyempi seisonta-aika kuin nykyisellä Helsingillä.

Tarvittava seisonta-aika lasketaan eniten käytetyn oven perusteella. Helsingin aseman ongelma on, että sitä syötetään vain yhdestä eli Kaivokadun suunnasta, mikä johtaa siihen, ettei ovia kuormiteta tasaisesti. Vaikka Pasilassa on paljon poistujia ja nousijoita, on kuitenkin mahdollista, että junan eteläpää on tullessa jokseenkin täysi ja myös nousijat täyttävät sen, kun eivät viitsi tai ehdi kävellä pidemmälle. Siten tarvittavan ajan määrittää eteläisin ovi, jonka kautta siis kulkisi molempiin suuntiin 75 matkustajaa. Jos kulkuaika per hlö on 1,5 sekuntia, purku ja lastaus kumpikin kestäisivät 56 sekuntia eli tarvittava seisonta-aika olisi 2 minuuttia.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:54 ----------




> Pisara toki muuttaa tilannetta selvästi ainakin kahdella oleellisella tavalla:
> kalustokierrot ovat aivan erilaiset kuin nykytilanteessa, koska kaikki pää- ja rantaradan suuntien kaupunkiratojen kalustokierrot sekoittuvat keskenäänjunien ei tarvitse vaihtaa suuntaa, jolloin siitä aiheutuvat viivytykset poistuvat


Aivan. Kalustokierron voi muuttaa vastaavaksi myös ilman Pisaraa. Silloin eivät junat vaihda fyysisesti radalta toiselle, vaan ainoastaan raiteelta toiselle.

Junien suunnanvaihto ei tee eroa siksi, että siihen tarvitaan vähemmän aikaa kuin Pisaran kiertämiseen.




> Pisara mahdollistaa sen että junarunkoja ei tarvitse vuorojen välillä seisottaa Helsingissä ollenkaan vaan ne seisovat Kirkkonummella, Espoossa, Keravalla, Tikkurilassa, Riihimäellä tai Lahdessa, koska Pisara tekee Helsingin asemasta lähijunien läpikulkuaseman.


Pisara ei mahdollista vaan se pakottaa tähän.



> Miksi ne nyt seisovat Helsingissä johtuu siitä että se on jokaisen junan lähtö- tai pääteasema. Ajatuksesi että jokainen junarunko lähtisi heti 5 minuutin sisällä takaisin jonnekin muualle on paperilla hyvä mutta ei taida toimia käytännösä.


Jokaisella junavuorolla on kaksi pääteasemaa. On täysin valintakysymys, kummalla näistä pääteasemista junia seisotetaan tai seisotetaanko molemmilla.

VR Oy on valinnut seisottamisen Helsingissä, koska se on sille taloudellisesti edullisempaa. Aamuruuhkan jälkeen ruuhkavuorot jäävät odottamaan Helsinkiin, koska iltaruuhkan suunta on Helsingistä pois. Jos Helsinki olisi monen muun kaupungin keskusta-aseman tapainen eli ettei siellä ole ylimääräisiä pysäköintiraiteita, junat olisi pakko ajaa Helsingistä pois. Nyt VR Oy vain säästää tuon ajamisen ja sanoo, ettei kapasiteetti riitä, jos se ei riitä pysäköintiin Helsingissä.




> Vaikka kuinka tarkkaan suunnittelisi aikatauluja, niin ei voida välttyä siltä että junat eivät joutuisi seisomaan pääteasemilla. Aina on joku syy, henkilökunnan lakisääteiset tauot ja työvuorojen vaihtumiset, varakalustona ja ruuhkahuippuna käytettävien runkojen säilyttäminen, ja pelkästään se että lähijunassa suunnanvaihto tapahtuu kankeasti ja sen yhteydessä suoritetaan jotain junaturvallisuuden vaatimia rituaaleja.


Rituaalit voidaan hoitaa kummalla pääteasemalla hyvänsä. Junan suunnanvaihto kestää käytännössä sen ajan mikä kuluu kuljettajalta kävelyyn päästä toiseen. Turvalaitteen suunnanvaihdon minimiaika on muistaakseni 2,5 minuuttia, mutta on olemassa nopeamminkin vaihtavia turvalaitteita. Meillä ei vaan ole sellaisia vaadittu niin sitten niitä ei ole.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Mutta riittävätkö kymmenen helsinkiin tulevaa raidetta, joista ainoastaan neljä on läänitetty puhtaasti paikallisjunille, enään tulevaisuudessa paikallisjunamäärän kasvattamiseen? Nykyiseen uraan Pasilasta helsinkiin ei kuitenkaan ilmeisesti mahdu ainuttakaan lisäraidetta.

----------


## PNu

> Kaukojunista osa käy Ilmassa ennen seuraavaa lähtöä ja junien purku- ja kuormausajat ovat pitkähköjä, joten osoitetaan kaukojunien käyttöön 6 puskimeen päättyvää raidetta.
> 
> Paikallisjunien ei tarvitse käydä Ilmalassa saapumisen ja lähdön välillä ja niiden purku- ja lastausaika on lyhyt, joten niille riittää 4 päättyvää raidetta


Teoriassa ehkä 10 raidetta riittäisi Helsingin rautatieasemalle juuri ja juuri mutta käytännössä on harvinainen poikkeustilanne, että junaliikenne sujuu täysin suunnitelmien mukaan. Normaalitilanteessa osa junista kulkee myöhässä, raiteita on poissa käytöstä jne. Siksi paperilla nipin napin toimiva järjestelmä on käytännössä täysin toteuttamiskelvoton. 




> Rituaalit voidaan hoitaa kummalla pääteasemalla hyvänsä.


Niin voidaan mutta se ei tarkoita, että ne olisi yhtä kätevää ja edullista hoitaa kummassa päässä tahansa. Pisaran kanssa on mahdollista hyväksyä ratkaisuja, jotka ovat nykyistä kalliimpia tai epäkäytännöllisempiä, koska se tuo niin paljon muita etuja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kalustokierron voi muuttaa vastaavaksi myös ilman Pisaraa. Silloin eivät junat vaihda fyysisesti radalta toiselle, vaan ainoastaan raiteelta toiselle.
> 
> Junien suunnanvaihto ei tee eroa siksi, että siihen tarvitaan vähemmän aikaa kuin Pisaran kiertämiseen.


Kalustokierron muuttaminen Pisaraa vastaavaksi nykyisillä raidejärjestelyillä olisi käytännössä mahdotonta, koska pää- ja rantaradan suuntien kaupunkiratojen junien pitäisi sitten ylittää kaikki muut Helsingin ja Pasilan väliset raiteet tasossa. Sehän vasta ratakapasiteettia veisikin.

Junien suunnanvaihto tekee eron siksi, että suunnanvaihdon ajan junan on oltava pysäköitynä. Ja vaikka junan suunnanvaihto tapahtuisi täysin viiveettä, ei Pasila - Helsinki - Pasila olisi silti nykyisiä raiteita pitkin sen nopeampaa kuin Pisaran kiertäminen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kalustokierron muuttaminen Pisaraa vastaavaksi nykyisillä raidejärjestelyillä olisi käytännössä mahdotonta, koska pää- ja rantaradan suuntien kaupunkiratojen junien pitäisi sitten ylittää kaikki muut Helsingin ja Pasilan väliset raiteet tasossa. Sehän vasta ratakapasiteettia veisikin.


Olet tässä oikeassa, siksi kirjoitinkin, etteivät junat vaihda radalta toiselle, ainoastaan raiteelta toiselle. Vastaava tarkoittaa sitä, että kaikki junat lähtevät Helsingistä paluusuuntaan välittömästi, kuten Pisaran kanssa on pakko järjestää. Ero on vain siinä, että junat eivät vaihda Rantaradalta pääradalle ja päinvastoin.




> Junien suunnanvaihto tekee eron siksi, että suunnanvaihdon ajan junan on oltava pysäköitynä. Ja vaikka junan suunnanvaihto tapahtuisi täysin viiveettä, ei Pasila - Helsinki - Pasila olisi silti nykyisiä raiteita pitkin sen nopeampaa kuin Pisaran kiertäminen.


Jos ajatellaan Pasilaa poikkileikkauksena, Mini-Pisaran kanssa Pasilasta etelään lähtenyt juna palaa Pasilaan noin 14 minuutissa (asemavälien ajat 4334 min.). Nykytilanteessa sama juna palaa Pasilaan 15 minuutissa, jos se vaihtaa suunnan 5 minuutissa (asemavälien ajat 5  5 seisonta  5 min.). Kun PslHki välillä ei enää siirryttäisi raiteilta toiselle eikä tarvittaisi odotusvaraa, PslHki -välin aikatauluajan voisi todennäköisesti supistaa 4 minuuttiin. Eli käytännössä on sama, kierretäänkö Mini-Pisaraa vai käydäänkö kääntämässä suunta Helsingissä.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:23 ----------




> Teoriassa ehkä 10 raidetta riittäisi Helsingin rautatieasemalle juuri ja juuri mutta käytännössä on harvinainen poikkeustilanne, että junaliikenne sujuu täysin suunnitelmien mukaan.


Onko jotain tukea väitteelle siitä, että junaliikenteen sujuminen aikataulun mukaan on harvinainen poikkeustilanne? Jos näin todella olisi, ongelmat ovat aivan muualla kuin Helsingin ratapihan raidemäärässä. Silloin ehkä olisi syytä vähentää raidemäärää juuri siksi, että se pakottaisi hoitamaan junaliikennettä asiallisesti, jos muuten ei ole haluja.

Ja edelleen, eihän Pisaraa sitten voi toteuttaa ollenkaan, koska Pisarassa ei ole pelivaraa ajella miten sattuu.




> Niin voidaan mutta se ei tarkoita, että ne olisi yhtä kätevää ja edullista hoitaa kummassa päässä tahansa. Pisaran kanssa on mahdollista hyväksyä ratkaisuja, jotka ovat nykyistä kalliimpia tai epäkäytännöllisempiä, koska se tuo niin paljon muita etuja.


Aivan. VR Oy:lle on kätevää ja edullista seisottaa junia Helsingissä, koska se ei maksa pysäköintitilasta mitään. Sen sijaan se maksaisi siitä, että junat ajettaisiin päiväksi pois Helsingistä, koska ratakapasiteetista maksetan vain junan liikkuessa.

Myös seisotusraiteiden maapohjalla on arvo. Se arvo on niin suuri, että vähän väliä puhutaan siitä, että junien ei pitäisi tulla Helsinkiin saakka ollenkaan. Mutta ei tästäkään arvosta VR Oy maksa mitään vuokraa. Jos raiteden paikalle joku haluaisi talon, maasta saisi maksaa tuossa kymmeniä miljoonia tai vuokraa useita tuhansia euroa päivässä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos ajatellaan Pasilaa poikkileikkauksena, Mini-Pisaran kanssa Pasilasta etelään lähtenyt juna palaa Pasilaan noin 14 minuutissa (asemavälien ajat 4334 min.).


Eiköhän Mini-Pisaran asemavälien ajat ole suunnilleen 2-2-2-2, ehkä minuutti tai pari yhteensä johonkin lisää eli yhteensä 8-10 minuuttia. Tuo arvio on tehty nykyisen metron perusteella.

----------


## 339-DF

Pisaran ajoajat on jo arvattu puolestamme. Vuoden 2006 tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksessä ajoajat ovat seuraavat:

Pasila-Ooppera 2 min
Ooppera-Forum 3 min
Forum-Hakaniemi 2 min
Hakaniemi-Pasila 3 min

Yhteensä siis sama 10 min, joka nyt varataan ajoon Pasila-Hki-Pasila ilman kääntöaikoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> VR Oy on valinnut seisottamisen Helsingissä, koska se on sille taloudellisesti edullisempaa. Aamuruuhkan jälkeen ruuhkavuorot jäävät odottamaan Helsinkiin, koska iltaruuhkan suunta on Helsingistä pois. Jos Helsinki olisi monen muun kaupungin keskusta-aseman tapainen eli ettei siellä ole ylimääräisiä pysäköintiraiteita, junat olisi pakko ajaa Helsingistä pois. Nyt VR Oy vain säästää tuon ajamisen ja sanoo, ettei kapasiteetti riitä, jos se ei riitä pysäköintiin Helsingissä.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että vaikka junien pysäköinnistä luovuttaisiin, niin aseman raidekapasiteetti olisi silti kokonaan käytössä myös muista syistä, eli mun näkemys on sama kuin "VR:n insinöörien", että rajumpia toimenpiteitä vaaditaan. Jos liikenne kasvaa nykyisestään on joko hommattava ohjausvaunuja esim IC2 -juniin ja veturivetoisiin lähijuniin, tai laajennettava ratapihaa tai rakennetava Pisara tai pysäytettävä osa junista Pasilaan.

Kuvittelisin että nyt on menossa jonkinlainen nokkapokka VR Osakeyhtiön, RHK:n ja Helsingin kaupungin ja pääkaupunkiseudun muiden kaupunkien välillä. Se vaihtoehto että osa lähijunista jää Pasilaan on mikä halutaan välttää, mutta kuka maksaa sen?

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Myös seisotusraiteiden maapohjalla on arvo. Se arvo on niin suuri, että vähän väliä puhutaan siitä, että junien ei pitäisi tulla Helsinkiin saakka ollenkaan. Mutta ei tästäkään arvosta VR Oy maksa mitään vuokraa. Jos raiteden paikalle joku haluaisi talon, maasta saisi maksaa tuossa kymmeniä miljoonia tai vuokraa useita tuhansia euroa päivässä.


Tämän takia haluaisin nähdä jonkun hinta-arvauksen sille mitä myös kaukojunien liikenteen siirtäminen maan alle maksaisi. En tiedä toteutuksesta, jos olisi neliraiteinen Pisara niin ainakin osan kaukojunista voisi ehkä muuttaa heilureiksi, tyylin Lahti - Helsinki - Turku.

Sen ratapihan arvosta tonttimaana saa jonkun käsityksen esimerki niistä Töölönlahdenkadun tonttien hinta-arvioista, valtio haluaa 50 miljoonaa parista tontista, käytännössä kai se nykyinen bussien parkkipaikka. Kts. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135248733730

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämän takia haluaisin nähdä jonkun hinta-arvauksen sille mitä myös kaukojunien liikenteen siirtäminen maan alle maksaisi. En tiedä toteutuksesta, jos olisi neliraiteinen Pisara niin ainakin osan kaukojunista voisi ehkä muuttaa heilureiksi, tyylin Lahti - Helsinki - Turku.
> 
> Sen ratapihan arvosta tonttimaana saa jonkun käsityksen esimerki niistä Töölönlahdenkadun tonttien hinta-arvioista, valtio haluaa 50 miljoonaa parista tontista, käytännössä kai se nykyinen bussien parkkipaikka. Kts. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135248733730


Mulla on sellaine käsitys että koko junaliikentene siirtäminen maan alla maksaisi niin paljon että sillä ei ole mieltä. Esim Saksan Stuttgartissa, joka on Helsingin kokoinen, on ollut suunnitelmia rakentaa kaupunkiin päättyvä rautatie uudestaan maanalaiseksi läpi kulkevaksi. Tähän astihan paikallisjet S-Bahn-junat ovat kulkeneet kaupungin läpi tunnelissa jo sitten 1970-luvun, mutta kaukojunien asema on samantapainen säkkiasema ratapihoineen kuin Helsingin. Tunneliasemahanketta on perusteltu maankäytöllä, ratapiha vie tilaa ja se haluttaisiin kannattavampaan käyttöön. Mutta hanke on laskettu tulevan niin kalliiksi että laskelmat eivät enää puolla sitä, vaan jatketaan entiseen tapaan. 

Helsingissä olisi mahdollisuus miettiä uudstaan tilanne kaukoliikenteen osalta vasta sitten jos rautatietunneli Tallinnaan rakennetaan. Silloin syntyisi todellinen tarve ajaa etelä-pohjois  suuntaisia kaupungin läpi ajavia kaukojunia. Osa Turun kaukojunista sitäpaitsi jatkaa jo nyt itään Helsingissä käännyttyään, tosin eri vuoronumerolla. VR voisi toden teolla markkinoida  enemmän mahdollisuutta matkustaa idän ja lännen välillä junalla tarvitsematta vaihtaa junaa Helsingissä, koska sellainen mahdollisuus todellakin on joidenkin vuorojen osalta.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Mulla on sellaine käsitys että koko junaliikentene siirtäminen maan alla maksaisi niin paljon että sillä ei ole mieltä.


Haen vaan sitä että kuinka paljon on "niin paljon"? Se maa-alue jonka ratapiha vie maksaa kanssa paljon, stetson-metodilla sanoisin että summa voi olla jopa miljardin, riippuu tietenkin ihan siitä mitä sen päälle kaavoitettaisiin.

Hintalappu riippuisi siitä mitä tehtäisiin. Voitaisiinko ajatella esim. niin että ydinkeskustassa oli läpikulkuasema, niin kuin Pasila, ja junien säilytys laitettaisiin jonnekin muualle, esim. Ilmalaan? Siis vaikka jotenkin näin: Kaukojuna-Pisara joka yhdistää Rantaradan ja Pääradan. Yksi asema jossain keskustassa. Yhteys Ilmalaan. Kun kaukojuna lähtee Ilmalasta, se kiertää lenkin jompaan kumpaan suuntaan, ottaa matkustajat kyytin keskustasta ja Pasilasta ja jatkaa matkaansa. Rantaradan suunnan junat voisivat olla heilureita. Tai jotain tollaista.

----------


## petteri

> Mulla on sellaine käsitys että koko junaliikentene siirtäminen maan alla maksaisi niin paljon että sillä ei ole mieltä. Esim Saksan Stuttgartissa, joka on Helsingin kokoinen, on ollut suunnitelmia rakentaa kaupunkiin päättyvä rautatie uudestaan maanalaiseksi läpi kulkevaksi. Tähän astihan paikallisjet S-Bahn-junat ovat kulkeneet kaupungin läpi tunnelissa jo sitten 1970-luvun, mutta kaukojunien asema on samantapainen säkkiasema ratapihoineen kuin Helsingin. Tunneliasemahanketta on perusteltu maankäytöllä, ratapiha vie tilaa ja se haluttaisiin kannattavampaan käyttöön. Mutta hanke on laskettu tulevan niin kalliiksi että laskelmat eivät enää puolla sitä, vaan jatketaan entiseen tapaan.


Helsingin niemellä maan arvo lienee korkeampi kuin Stuttgartin asema-alueella. Rautatieasemat eivät suurissa kaupungeissa usein ole ihan ydinkeskustassa kuten Helsingissä kun paikalla on ollut kaupunki jo ennen rautateitä. Helsinki on myös niemikaupunki, joka nostaa niemen rakennusoikeuden arvoa suhteessa ympyräkaupunkeihin.

Esimerkiksi Pariisissa vanhoja keskeisempiä asemia on yksi kerrallaan poistettu käytöstä kun RER:ää ja TGV:tä on laajennettu. Pariisin kaukojunat lähtevät yhä maan päältä, mutta asemat ovat vuosien saatossa vähentyneet rutkasti.

Vaikka kyllä siltä vaikuttaa, ettei kaukoliikenteen siirtäminen maan alle vielä kannata Helsingissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olet tässä oikeassa, siksi kirjoitinkin, etteivät junat vaihda radalta toiselle, ainoastaan raiteelta toiselle. Vastaava tarkoittaa sitä, että kaikki junat lähtevät Helsingistä paluusuuntaan välittömästi, kuten Pisaran kanssa on pakko järjestää. Ero on vain siinä, että junat eivät vaihda Rantaradalta pääradalle ja päinvastoin.


Kalustokierto olisi sitten kuitenkin erilainen verrattuna siihen, että junat kiertäisivät ranta- ja pääradan välillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kalustokierto olisi sitten kuitenkin erilainen verrattuna siihen, että junat kiertäisivät ranta- ja pääradan välillä.


Kyllä. Mutta periaate on sama: Ajantasausta ei tehdä Helsingin asemalla, kuten ei voida tehdä millään Pisarankaan asemalla.

Helpompihan tämä on tehdä ilman Pisaraa, kun ei tarvitse sovittaa Ranta- ja pääradan junia ja kalustokiertoa toisiinsa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin niemellä maan arvo lienee korkeampi kuin Stuttgartin asema-alueella. Rautatieasemat eivät suurissa kaupungeissa usein ole ihan ydinkeskustassa kuten Helsingissä kun paikalla on ollut kaupunki jo ennen rautateitä. Helsinki on myös niemikaupunki, joka nostaa niemen rakennusoikeuden arvoa suhteessa ympyräkaupunkeihin.


Maalla on arvo vasta sitten kun joku ostaa sen. Stuttgartista purettiin tavara-asema pois matkustaja-aseman vierestä samalla tavalla kuin meillä, mutta kaikki suunnitellut talot eivät sinnekään ole nousseet.  Ja asema on siellä ydinkeskustassa. Helsingissä kiinnostus keskustarakentamiselle on jostain syystä laimeapaa kuin reuna-alueilla kuten Ruoholahdessa tai Sörnäisissä. Mistä se taas oikein johtuu? Ettei vaan siitä että keskustassa maan hinta on liian korkealla verrattuna hyötyihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Maalla on arvo vasta sitten kun joku ostaa sen. Stuttgartista purettiin tavara-asema pois matkustaja-aseman vierestä samalla tavalla kuin meillä, mutta kaikki suunnitellut talot eivät sinnekään ole nousseet.  Ja asema on siellä ydinkeskustassa. Helsingissä kiinnostus keskustarakentamiselle on jostain syystä laimeapaa kuin reuna-alueilla kuten Ruoholahdessa tai Sörnäisissä. Mistä se taas oikein johtuu? Ettei vaan siitä että keskustassa maan hinta on liian korkealla verrattuna hyötyihin.


Milloin keskustassa on jätetty joku tontti rakentamatta?
Ja jos maan arvo on niin korkea ettei kannata rakentaa, niin maan arvo laskee.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Milloin keskustassa on jätetty joku tontti rakentamatta?
> Ja jos maan arvo on niin korkea ettei kannata rakentaa, niin maan arvo laskee.


Helsingin keskustassa on rakentamattomia alueita. Osa on kaavoitettu tietenkin puistoiksi  ja virkistysalueiksi, mutta kaavoja voi muutta jos on todellinen tarve. Esim Merisataman n 100 m leveä rantakaista on veneiden säilytysaluetta. Jossain "oikeassa" miljoonakaupungissa jossa maalla on jotain todellista markkina-arvoa niinkin keskeisellä pakalla, ei olisi. Eikä tarvitse mennä kuin 20-30 vuotta ajassa taksepäin kun koko Kampin-Leppäsuon-Ruoholahden seutu keskellä kaupunkia oli epämääräinen tyhjien tonttien ja varastohökkeleiden tilkkutäkki jossa vain muutama kerrostalo siellä täällä. Helsinki kyllä kehittyy suurkaupungiksi mutta hitaasti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Onko jotain tukea väitteelle siitä, että junaliikenteen sujuminen aikataulun mukaan on harvinainen poikkeustilanne?


Ei ole harvinaista, että useimmat junat ovat aikataulussaan mutta se on, että joka juna on aikataulussaan eikä ole edes poikkeavia raidejärjestelyitä. Montako kertaa olet matkustanut junalla esim. Helsingin ja Tampereen välin ilman, ettei juna olisi joutunut tekemään yhtäkään ylimääräistä jarrutusta aikataulun mukaisten pysähdysten ja nopeusrajoitusten lisäksi? Minä en muista tehneeni sellaista matkaa koskaan.




> VR Oy:lle on kätevää ja edullista seisottaa junia Helsingissä, koska se ei maksa pysäköintitilasta mitään. Sen sijaan se maksaisi siitä, että junat ajettaisiin päiväksi pois Helsingistä, koska ratakapasiteetista maksetan vain junan liikkuessa.


Tässä on toki perää. Varmasti Helsingissä tultaisiin toimeen nykyistä pienemmälläkin raidemäärällä, jos junat ajettaisiin ruuhka-ajan kokoonpanossa ja tasaisella vuorovälillä ympäri vuorokauden eikä tarvittaisi ylimääräisiä raiteita seisovia runkoja varten. Tosin 10 raidetta ei oikeasti riittäisi silloinkaan mutta ehkä 15 raiteen kanssa olisi jo mahdollista tulla toimeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Montako kertaa olet matkustanut junalla esim. Helsingin ja Tampereen välin ilman, ettei juna olisi joutunut tekemään yhtäkään ylimääräistä jarrutusta aikataulun mukaisten pysähdysten ja nopeusrajoitusten lisäksi?


En tullut laskeneeksi, kun opiskelin Tampereella ja reissasin viikottain. En laskenut myöskään häiriöitä, kun en pitänyt asiaa tarpeellisena. Vain yhden muistan: Sr1 rikkoi jarrujohdon venttiilin törmättyään hirveen, muistaakseni pian Pasilan jälkeen. Putki radan varren koivusta veistetyllä puutapilla umpeen ja verissä päin tultiin Tampereelle suunnilleen ajassa. No, onhan näitä tarinoita.  :Smile: 

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:53 ----------




> Helsingin keskustassa on rakentamattomia alueita. Osa on kaavoitettu tietenkin puistoiksi  ja virkistysalueiksi, mutta kaavoja voi muutta jos on todellinen tarve. Esim Merisataman n 100 m leveä rantakaista on veneiden säilytysaluetta. Jossain "oikeassa" miljoonakaupungissa jossa maalla on jotain todellista markkina-arvoa niinkin keskeisellä pakalla, ei olisi...


Keskustan arvo syntyy siitä, että siellä on muutakin kuin sitä samaa mitä on nukkumalähiöissä. Arvoa luovat puistot, aukiot, rannat, monumentit, julkiset rakennukset jne. Kaupunkien todellinen keskusta asettuu (siis nimenomaan asettuu, ei aseteta) sinne, missä em. monimuotoisuus toteutuu. Siksi Helsingin keskustakin on historian saatossa siirtynyt eikä ole enää Senaatintorilla. Mutta se ei ole siirtynyt Jakomäkeen, Vuosaareen tai Kivenlahteen, joissa tavallaan on tehokkaampaa rakentamista.

Helsinkiä on sanottu yhdeksi Euroopan kalleimmista kaupungeista kiinteistöjen arvolla mitattuna. Johtunee varmaan siitä, että täällä on tilaa ja väljyyttä, ei pelkästään umpeen rakennettua kivikaupunkia. En tiedä, olisiko parempi yrittää laskea Helsingin keskustan kiinteistöjen hintatasoa rakentamalla jokainen puisto ja aukio täyteen, täyttämällä Töölönlahti ja Eläintarhanlahti jne.  :Frown: 

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> VR Oy on valinnut seisottamisen Helsingissä, koska se on sille taloudellisesti edullisempaa. Aamuruuhkan jälkeen ruuhkavuorot jäävät odottamaan Helsinkiin, koska iltaruuhkan suunta on Helsingistä pois. Jos Helsinki olisi monen muun kaupungin keskusta-aseman tapainen eli ettei siellä ole ylimääräisiä pysäköintiraiteita, junat olisi pakko ajaa Helsingistä pois. Nyt VR Oy vain säästää tuon ajamisen ja sanoo, ettei kapasiteetti riitä, jos se ei riitä pysäköintiin Helsingissä.


Hieman tietoa seisottamisesta. Aamuruuhkan jälkeen suurin osa kalustosta siirretään ilmalan varikolle, useimmat 5-yksikön pötköissä kuljettajatarpeen minimoinniksi. Osa kalustosta jää linnunlaulun seisontaraiteille, ja osa laituriin odottamaan iltaruuhkaa. Se miksi kalustoa seisotetaan laitureilla, johtuu vain ja ainoastaan siitä, että kuljettajatarve yritetään minimoida. Esim laituriin aamuruuhkan jälkeen jäävä junayksikkö toimii lisärunkona iltaruuhkaa varten. Kun se odottaa valmiina laiturin eteläpäässä, niin ei tarvita ylimääräistä henkilöä kasaamaan iltaruuhkaan pidempää junaa, vaan se tapahtuu siten, että jokin vuorossa oleva juna kytkeytyy siihen matkustajien poistuttua junasta. Näin kaksi asiaa hoituu yhden henkilön toimesta. Mikäli jokaiselle iltaruuhkan junalla tarvittaisiin erillinen kasaus, se vaatisi lisätyövoimaa, eli eiköhän jokainen firma yritä päästä niin vähällä miehityksellä kuin mahdollista. 

Tämä on kai yritystalouden yksi peruslähtökohta. Junan siirtäminen turhan takia pois ja takaisin ei tuo minkäänlaista lisäarvoa taloudellisessa mielessä. Jo nyt joudutaan tekemään turhia siirtoajoja, raidekapasiteetin takia. Eli näitä helsinki-ilmala välisiä siirtoajoja. Osa kalustosta käy toki huollossa, mutta suuri osa vain odottaa klo 10-14 välisen ajan iltaruuhkaa. 

Siirtoajot ovat siis pakon sanelema asia. Ja tästä päästäänkin siihen, eli niihin kaluston seisottamisiin esim Keravalla, Kirkkonummella jne. Osa kalustosta varmaan mahtuisikin seisomaan näillä pääteasemilla, mutta ei millään kaikki. Siirtoajoa esim kirkkonummelta ilmalaan tulee melkoinen matka, ja se varaa raidekapasiteettiakin, ja myös kuljettajakapasiteettia. Nykyisinhän helsinki-ilmala väli ei häiritse varsinaista junaliikennettä, muuta kuin linnunlaulun vaihteiden kohdalla, alle minuutin ajan. Eikä matka-aika helsingistä ilmalaankaan olen järin pitkä. Se olisi sitten eri asia, mikäli Keravalla ja Kirkkonummelle perustettaisiin isot säilytysraiteistot.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsinkiä on sanottu yhdeksi Euroopan kalleimmista kaupungeista kiinteistöjen arvolla mitattuna. Johtunee varmaan siitä, että täällä on tilaa ja väljyyttä, ei pelkästään umpeen rakennettua kivikaupunkia. En tiedä, olisiko parempi yrittää laskea Helsingin keskustan kiinteistöjen hintatasoa rakentamalla jokainen puisto ja aukio täyteen, täyttämällä Töölönlahti ja Eläintarhanlahti jne.


Sinä sekoitat ehkä asuntojen hinnat liikekiinteistöihin. Asuinkiinteistöjen hintojen osalta yhdyn siihen että Helsinki on yksi Euroopan kalleimpia, mutta se ei saisi olla mikään ylpeyden aihe eikä itsetarkoitus sekään. Tarjontaa rajoittamalla aikaansaatu liian korkea asuntojen hintataso kantakaupungissa johtaa vain puskalähiöitymiseen ja nurmijärvi-ilmiöön ja ihmisten autoriippuvuuteen. 

Liikekiinteistöt elävät omaa maailmaansa ja liike-elämä sijoittuu sinne missä sille on optimaalisinta toimia. Siksi Helsingissä ei ole hinkua rakentaa uusia toimistoja keskustaan koska vanhojakin on tyhjillään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Liikekiinteistöt elävät omaa maailmaansa ja liike-elämä sijoittuu sinne missä sille on optimaalisinta toimia. Siksi Helsingissä ei ole hinkua rakentaa uusia toimistoja keskustaan koska vanhojakin on tyhjillään.


Niin missä päin keskustaa niitä on tyhjänä? Helsingin seudulla on ehkä jonkun verran ylitarjontaa toimistoista ja onhan niitä jonkun verran tyhjänä, mutta jossain ihan muualla kuin ydinkeskustassa. Vanhoja toimistoja hieman syrjemmällä, Töölössä ja Kalliossa, muutetaan jonkun verran asunnoiksi yksinkertaisesti siitä syystä että asuntoneliöistä saa siellä niin hyvin rahaa että kannattaa. En nyt tarkoita Raineria, mutta yleisesti ottaen kaupunkirakennediagnoosi tyyliin työpaikat katoaa keskustasta koska toimitilat siellä on niin kalliita ei jaksa enää edes naurattaa.

Keskustaan on vaikea rakentaa lisää, esimerkiksi viheralueisiin kajoaminen on kaikin tavoin huono ja toteutuskelvoton idea. Lisärakentamista voidaan kuitenkin tehdä liikenteen käytöstä vapautuvalla maalle, esim. vanhan sataman tilalle. Yksi tällainen mahdollinen kohde on ratapohja, muita ovat leveät kaupunkimotarit (Sörnäisten rantatie nyt esimerkiksi) ja parkkiaukiot.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskustaan on vaikea rakentaa lisää, esimerkiksi viheralueisiin kajoaminen on kaikin tavoin huono ja toteutuskelvoton idea. Lisärakentamista voidaan kuitenkin tehdä liikenteen käytöstä vapautuvalla maalle, esim. vanhan sataman tilalle. Yksi tällainen mahdollinen kohde on ratapohja, muita ovat leveät kaupunkimotarit (Sörnäisten rantatie nyt esimerkiksi) ja parkkiaukiot.


Ei keskustaan välttämättä tavitse rakentaa lisää, se alkaa jo olla täysi, mutta keskustaa voisi suurentaa, koska keskusta-asumieselle on niin kovaa kysyntää. Uusia asuntoja ei siis pelkästään pelkästään huippukalliile paikoille entisiin satamiin, vaan myös esim nykyisiä ulosmenoteitä pitkin kehäykköselle asti pikku hiljaa tiivistäen. Eikä kaupunkimotareita tarvitsisi edes kattaa, vaan tilaa olisi rakentaa taloja niiden viereenkin. Ei se motari melua yhtään ennemmän kuin Mannerheimintie tai Hämeentie, joiden vieressä on asuintaloja seissyt jo 100 vuotta. Talorivien taakse voi jättää niitä puistoja koirankusettajille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Ei keskustaan välttämättä tavitse rakentaa lisää, se alkaa jo olla täysi, mutta keskustaa voisi suurentaa, koska keskusta-asumieselle on niin kovaa kysyntää. Uusia asuntoja ei siis pelkästään pelkästään huippukalliile paikoille entisiin satamiin, vaan myös esim nykyisiä ulosmenoteitä pitkin kehäykköselle asti pikku hiljaa tiivistäen. Eikä kaupunkimotareita tarvitsisi edes kattaa, vaan tilaa olisi rakentaa taloja niiden viereenkin. Ei se motari melua yhtään ennemmän kuin Mannerheimintie tai Hämeentie, joiden vieressä on asuintaloja seissyt jo 100 vuotta. Talorivien taakse voi jättää niitä puistoja koirankusettajille.


Eihän satamarakentaminen poissulje, toki kannatettavaa, kantakaupungin laajentamista kehiä kohti ja ne asunnot on kalliita siksi että ne ovat haluttuja. Motarin viereen ei melu- eikä ilmanlaatumääräykset anna rakentaa asuntoja, Mannerheimintie varren asunnoissa aikaa viettäneenä ymmärrän hyvin miksi. Siksi niihin kehänvarsiin kaavoitetaan toimistoja meluesteiksi, joka on joukkoliikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen kannalta onnetonta. 

Palatakseni ketjun aiheeseen, keskustan vetovoimaista millään mittarilla ei ole syytä olla huolissaan, mutta työpaikkojen ja muutenkin elinkeinoelämän kannalta Töölön ja Kallion suhteen ehkä vähän on. Asuinalueina ne voivat toki hyvin mutta tietty lähiöitymisuhka eli että niistä tulee pelkkiä asuinalueita on olemassa. Tämä on minusta yksi tärkeimpiä perusteita Pisaralle, se että lähes kaikki lähijunat pysähtyisivät Töölössä tai Hakaniemessä lisäisi olennaisesti niiden saavutettavuutta ja houkuttelevuutta liike-elämän kannalta.

----------


## kouvo

> En tullut laskeneeksi, kun opiskelin Tampereella ja reissasin viikottain. En laskenut myöskään häiriöitä, kun en pitänyt asiaa tarpeellisena.


Eikö tämä mielestäsi ole jonkinverran vähättelevä asenne? Suomi on kuitenkin pirun laaja maa ja lähes kaikki junavuorot päättyvät/alkavat helsinkiin/helsingistä. helsingin ongelmat heijastuvat siis suoranaisesti koko Suomeen. I- ja K-junat varaavat tällä hetkellä käytännössä kokonaan pääradalta tulevat paikallisjunaraiteet. Jos paikallisliikennettä halutaan tulevaisuudessa lisätä paineet kohdistuvat kokonaan näille kahdelle sekakäyttöraiteelle, jonne junia saapuu mm. Joensuusta ja Oulusta. Vaikka se kuinka paperilla näyttäisi toimivan ja vaikka Keski-Euroopasta olisi kuinka hyviä esimerkkejä tahansa, niin omasta mielestäni on epärealistista odottaa, että 10 raideparia riittäisi tulevaisuudessa siihen, että liikenne toimii sujuvasti helsingin päässä. Raidekapasiteetin teoreettinen lähes 100 prosentin käyttö ei vaan käytännössä ole mahdollista näin moniulotteisessa järjestelmässä kuin mihin helsingin ratapiha suoraan vaikuttaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö tämä mielestäsi ole jonkinverran vähättelevä asenne?


En vähättele junaliikenteen vikasietoisuustarvetta, vaan väitettä siitä, että lähes kaikki junat ajavat myöhässä ja aikataulujen noudattamisen sijaan pitää keskittyä siihen, että liikenne hoituu aikatauluja noudattamatta.

Helsingin nykyinen järjestely ja siinä tapahtuva liikenne on selostettu minusta hyvin Pisara-raportissa vuodelta 2006. Nykyinen toimintatapa ei ole ainoastaan häiriöherkkä, vaan itse häiriöitä aiheuttava. Ja tämä johtuu siitä, että yhdeltä raiteelta tulevia ja viereiselle lähteviä junia jaetaan vähintään neljälle raiteelle. Tällöin ne risteävät toistensa kulkuteitä ja yksi häiriö johtaa ketjureaktioon.

Kuten kaikessa, vikasietoisuus paranee luonnostaan kun järjestelmä yksinkertaistetaan. Vaihtoehto vikasietoisuuden lisäämiselle on laajentaa järjestelmää toiminnoilla, joiden tarkoitus on olla vikatilanteiden varalla. Tässä on vain se riski, että laajentaminen lisää samalla vikaherkkyyttä, koska myös varajärjestelmässä on häiriön mahdollisuus. Juuri tämä on Nyky-Helsingin ongelma. Päättyviä raiteita on liikaa ja ne itse sotkevat liikennettä.

Pisara on nimenomaan vikasietoisuushanke suhteessa Helsingin aseman nykytoimintaan. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö olisi muitakin keinoja parantaa vikasietoisuutta. Ensinnä on tietenkin selvitettävä häiriöiden syyt, jotta tiedetään, mihin puututaan. Pisarahan ei poista junien teknisiä vikoja, henkilökunnan sairastelua, lumipyryä Ilmalassa jne. Mutta se poistaa sen, miten nykyinen Helsinki kertaa em. häiriöistä aiheutuvat ongelmat. Saman asian tekee sekin, että Helsinkiin tuleva raidepari päättyy sellaisenaan (kuten Pisaraan) puolenvaihtoraitein. Se maksaa 500.000.000  vähemmän.

Tarkoitan tällä kirjoittamisella sitä, että Pisaraa on turhaa ja tarpeetonta perustella Helsingin ruuhkalla ja häiriöillä, ne ratkeavat ilmaiseksi verrattuna Pisaran rakentamiseen. Pisara pitää perustella matkustajapalvelulla. Jos se ei ole sillä perusteltavissa, sitä tuskin kannattaa rakentaa.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:01 ----------




> Hieman tietoa seisottamisesta. Aamuruuhkan jälkeen suurin osa kalustosta siirretään ilmalan varikolle, useimmat 5-yksikön pötköissä kuljettajatarpeen minimoinniksi. Osa kalustosta jää linnunlaulun seisontaraiteille, ja osa laituriin odottamaan iltaruuhkaa. ... eli eiköhän jokainen firma yritä päästä niin vähällä miehityksellä kuin mahdollista.


Tätähän olen selittänyt. Totta kai siitä aiheutuu kuluja, että tyhjiä junia siirretään. Mutta enemmän kuluja seisottamisesta aiheutuu radanpitäjälle. Olen aika varma, että jos VR Oy omistaisi Helsingin turhat raiteet, se olisi jo ajat sitten myynyt niiden paikan tonttimaaksi tai rakentanut itse kiinteistöjä, koska se olisi kannattavampaa kuin seisottaa junia, vaikka pois ajaminen vähän maksaakin.




> Siirtoajot ovat siis pakon sanelema asia. Ja tästä päästäänkin siihen, eli niihin kaluston seisottamisiin esim Keravalla, Kirkkonummella jne. Osa kalustosta varmaan mahtuisikin seisomaan näillä pääteasemilla, mutta ei millään kaikki.


VR Oy:n on pakko ajaa osa junista Ilmalaan, kun kaikki eivät mahdu päiväksi Helsinkiin. Eivätkä ne tällä hetkellä mahdu pääteasemillekaan. Ja kun Pisaran kanssa Helsinkiin ei mahdu seisomaan yhtään junaa, pääteasemien seisotusraiteet on pakko rakentaa. Järjestelyt ja rakentamistarpeet on selostettu Pisaran raportissa. Ja nämä järjestelyt voidaan tehdä myös ilman Pisaran rakentamista ja ratkaista niillä väitetty Helsingin kapasiteettiongelma. Johon siis ei tarvita Pisaraa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

On varsin epärealistista olettaa, että Helsingin paikallisliikenteen ongelmat olisivat ratkaistavissa ilman Pisara-tyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Pisaran malli on kuin suoraan Pariisin RER integroinnista. Pariisissa taas on Euroopan paras joukkoliikennejärjestelmä. Rahalla saa ja junalla pääsee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On varsin epärealistista olettaa, että Helsingin paikallisliikenteen ongelmat olisivat ratkaistavissa ilman Pisara-tyyppisiä ratkaisuja.


Joo, mutta ei sekoiteta puuroja ja vellejä. Helsingin aseman kapasiteetti voidaan ratkaista liikennöintikäytäntöjä muuttamalla sekä rakentamalla junille parkkitilaa Helsingin sijaan Keravalle ja Kauklahteen. Kustannukset alle 20 M. Paikallisjunaliikenteen palvelun kattavuutta voidaan parantaa Pisara-radalla, kustannus noin 500 M.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Nykyinen toimintatapa ei ole ainoastaan häiriöherkkä, vaan itse häiriöitä aiheuttava. Ja tämä johtuu siitä, että yhdeltä raiteelta tulevia ja viereiselle lähteviä junia jaetaan vähintään neljälle raiteelle. Tällöin ne risteävät toistensa kulkuteitä ja yksi häiriö johtaa ketjureaktioon.


Otetaan esimerkiksi Helsingin raiteet 16-19, ja niitä käyttävät A- ja M-junat. Sinun väittämäsi mukaan kahdella raiteella ja lyhyemmillä käännöillä liikennöiminen olisi vähemmän häiriöherkkää. Yritän nyt perustella, miksi näin ei ole.

Ajanhetki 1: Juna lähtee raiteelta 19.

Ajanhetki 2: Juna saapuu raiteelle 19.
Ajanhetki 3: Juna lähtee raiteelta 18.

Ajanhetki 4: Juna saapuu raiteelle 18.
Ajanhetki 5: Juna lähtee raiteelta 17.

Ajanhetki 6: Juna saapuu raiteelle 17.
Ajanhetki 7: Juna lähtee raiteelta 16.

Ajanhetki 8: Juna saapuu raiteelle 16.
--> hetkeen 1.

Edellisessä riviväli kuvaa pidempää aikaväliä, kun taas muissa väleissä voi kulkutiet olla muodostetut vaikka samaan aikaan. Ainoastaan raiteelle 16 saapuvan junan pitää ehtiä alta pois, ennen kuin raiteelta 19 voi lähteä juna.

Kahdella raiteella sama rajoite toistuu joka toisen saapuvan ja lähtevän junan kohdalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Otetaan esimerkiksi Helsingin raiteet 16-19, ja niitä käyttävät A- ja M-junat. Sinun väittämäsi mukaan kahdella raiteella ja lyhyemmillä käännöillä liikennöiminen olisi vähemmän häiriöherkkää.


Ei minun väittämäni, vaan nykykäytännön ongelmat on selitetty Pisara-raportissa.

Periaate on, että yhden raideparin jakaminen neljään päättyvään raiteeseen ei nelinkertaista päättyvän aseman kapasiteettia, koska ajo reunalta toiselle varaa kaikkien raiteiden kapasiteetin raiteiden määrästä riippumatta. Siis raiteelta 19 lähtevä juna varaa kapasiteetin myös raiteilta 1816. Eli estää niille pääsyn. Tai kääntäen, raiteelle 16 saapuva juna estää lähdöt raiteilta 1719.

Jos pysäköintiaikaa (juna seisoo tulo-/lähtöraiteella pidempään kuin kääntöaika ja kuormausaika) ei tarvita, kääntöön riittää yksi päättyvä raide, ja liikennöinnin minimivuoroväli on kääntöön tarvittava aika.

Raiteita tarvitaan lisää, jos halutaan pysäköidä tai operoidaan jotain muuta kuin tulevaa ja lähtevää matkustajaliikennettä. Esimerkiksi pelkästään ajo seisontaraiteelle on sama asia kuin yksi lähtö matkustajien kanssa linjalle. Tällaista ei pidä tehdä sellaisella asemalla, jonka kapasiteetti on kriittinen vaan linjan toisessa päässä, jossa on vapaata kapasiteettia.

Esim. A ja M -junien yhteinen vuoroväli on keskimäärin 5 minuuttia, joten jos niitä ei sotketa Helsingissä risteilemään muiden junien kanssa, niille riittää yksi raide, jolla ne käyvät kääntymässä. Tällaiseen liikenteeseen voidaan käyttää raiteet 231 - 120 - 19 - 119 - 230 (Piasara-raportin kuva sivulla 14). Muut Rantaradan paikallisjunat, jotka käyttävät kaukoliikenteen linjaraiteita, eivät nykyisellä vaihdejärjestelyllä pääse käyttämään yhtä tehokkaasti raiteita 16 ja 17. Jos näiden junien ei anneta häritä A ja M -junia, muille junille syntyy pitkä 1-raiteinen osuus raiteen 116 kautta. Mutta nythän nämä junat kai käyttävät raiteet 14 ja 15.

Edellä oleva vain esimerkkinä. Ja toisena esimerkkinä metro, joka selviää 2,5 minuutin vuorovälistä kahdella päättyvällä raiteella ja puolenvaihtoristikolla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja toisena esimerkkinä metro, joka selviää 2,5 minuutin vuorovälistä kahdella päättyvällä raiteella ja puolenvaihtoristikolla.


Selviääkö? Vuonna 2002, jolloin yhteisellä osuudella vuoroväli oli tiheimmillään mainittu 2,5 minuuttia, Mellunmäen junat käännettiin Kampissa eikä Ruoholahdessa. Haaroillakin metrojunat käyttävät kääntöraiteita liikenteen ollessa tiheämpää kuin 10 min liikennettä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Periaate on, että yhden raideparin jakaminen neljään päättyvään raiteeseen ei nelinkertaista päättyvän aseman kapasiteettia, koska ajo reunalta toiselle varaa kaikkien raiteiden kapasiteetin raiteiden määrästä riippumatta. Siis raiteelta 19 lähtevä juna varaa kapasiteetin myös raiteilta 18–16. Eli estää niille pääsyn. Tai kääntäen, raiteelle 16 saapuva juna estää lähdöt raiteilta 17–19.


Ei nelinkertaista, mutta vähentää häiriöherkkyyttä. Neljän raiteen tapauksessa toisinaan juna estää liikennöinnin kolmelle muulle raiteelle, mutta ei sieltä yhtä junaa enempää olisi missään tilanteessa risteämässäkään. Pointtina olikin se, että kahden raiteen tapauksessa ajallisesti peräkkäisten kulkuteiden risteävyys tapahtuu tuplasti useammin.

Ja kyllä, yksi raide riittää kääntämään 10 minuutin vuorovälin junat, kuten A-, M- ja I-junat osoittavat (K-junallakin onnistuisi, mutta sitten se ei osu sopivasti I-junien väliin). Mutta alle 10 min vuorovälillä tekeekin sitten vähän tarpeettoman tiukkaa.

----------


## kouvo

> Tarkoitan tällä kirjoittamisella sitä, että Pisaraa on turhaa ja tarpeetonta perustella Helsingin ruuhkalla ja häiriöillä, ne ratkeavat ilmaiseksi verrattuna Pisaran rakentamiseen. Pisara pitää perustella matkustajapalvelulla. Jos se ei ole sillä perusteltavissa, sitä tuskin kannattaa rakentaa.


Vaikka laitureita helsingissä olisikin tarpeeksi tai jopa liikaa, niin linjaraiteita on kuitenkin liian vähän. Linnunlaulu aiheuttaa sen että maantasossa raiteita ei enään pystytä lisäämään, joten maan alle on jokatapauksessa mentävä jos junaliikennettä halutaan tulevaisuudessa lisätä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaikka laitureita helsingissä olisikin tarpeeksi tai jopa liikaa, niin linjaraiteita on kuitenkin liian vähän. Linnunlaulu aiheuttaa sen että maantasossa raiteita ei enään pystytä lisäämään, joten maan alle on jokatapauksessa mentävä jos junaliikennettä halutaan tulevaisuudessa lisätä.


Toisaalta se ei auta mitään, jos raiteita lisätään vain Helsingin ja Pasilan välille. Kaikki junat kuitenkin jatkavat Pasilasta eteenkinpäin (ja tulevat sieltä), joten kapasiteetti lisääntyy vain, jos rakennetaan lisäraide tai raiteita Pasilan takapuolellekin (kolmas pääradan kaukoraide tai lentokentän kaukoraidepari).

----------


## PNu

> En vähättele junaliikenteen vikasietoisuustarvetta, vaan väitettä siitä, että lähes kaikki junat ajavat myöhässä ja aikataulujen noudattamisen sijaan pitää keskittyä siihen, että liikenne hoituu aikatauluja noudattamatta.


Sellaista kukaan ei ole väittänyt, että lähes joka juna ajaa myöhässä vaan väitit itse, että Helsingin asemalle riittäisi 10 raidetta. Se tarkoittaa, että joka junan pitäisi kulkea minuutilleen aikataulussaan, koskaan ei olisi tarvetta poistaa raiteita käytöstä huoltotöiden vuoksi ja ylipäätään junaliikenteessä ei ikinä tapahtuisi poikkeavuuksia aikataulussa kerrottuun verrattuna. Todellisuushan on jotain aivan muuta, joten miksi edes uneksia asiasta, joka ei toimi kuin paperilla?

Käytännön junaliikenteessä on lähes aina ratatöitä tai jotain muita häiriön aiheuttajia. Siksi liikennöintimalleissa mennään pahasti harhaan, jos oletetaan, että aikataulusta poikkeavaa kulkua esiintyy vain satunnaisesti eikä pelivaraa tarvitse varata ollenkaan.

----------


## hylje

Pelivaran käyttäminen Helsingin päädyssä edellyttää vastaavan pelivaran järjestämistä muualle, siis paikkoihin missä tämä on edullista. Luonnollisesti toimintaperiaatteita on rukattava niin, että poikkeuksista voi selvitä kunnialla vaikka jostain päin verkostoa välitön pelivara puuttuisikin.

Esim. Helsinkiin hajoaa A-lähijunarunko lähdön yhteydessä. Runko jää A/M-raideparin vaihteeseen tukkeeksi. Raideparin junat terminoidaan Pasilaan kunnes hajonnut runko saadaan liikkeelle tai pois häiriötä tekemästä. Jos runko pitää viedä huoltoon mutta liikennetilanne ei salli tätä, runko parkkeerataan A/M-raideparin toiselle laiturille ja puolet raideparin vuoroista jatketaan Pasilasta Helsinkiin vapaaksi jäävälle laiturille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sellaista kukaan ei ole väittänyt, että lähes joka juna ajaa myöhässä vaan väitit itse, että Helsingin asemalle riittäisi 10 raidetta. Se tarkoittaa, että joka junan pitäisi kulkea minuutilleen aikataulussaan, koskaan ei olisi tarvetta poistaa raiteita käytöstä huoltotöiden vuoksi ja ylipäätään junaliikenteessä ei ikinä tapahtuisi poikkeavuuksia aikataulussa kerrottuun verrattuna.


Tuosta kinastelu ei ole hedelmällistä. Olennaista kuitenkin on, että Helsingin asemalla on 19 raidetta. Se on aika paljon enemmän kuin teoreettinen minimi. Voiko tosiaan olla niin, että poikkeustilanteita on niin paljon, että ne vaativat 190 %:n laiturimäärän verrattuna ideaalitilanteeseen?

----------


## late-

> Tuosta kinastelu ei ole hedelmällistä. Olennaista kuitenkin on, että Helsingin asemalla on 19 raidetta. Se on aika paljon enemmän kuin teoreettinen minimi. Voiko tosiaan olla niin, että poikkeustilanteita on niin paljon, että ne vaativat 190 %:n laiturimäärän verrattuna ideaalitilanteeseen?


Teoreettinen minimi perustuu kuitenkin puhtaaseen laskennalliseen kikkailuun ja ajatusrakennelmiin. Olisi kiinnostavaa lisäksi vielä nähdä sellainen rautateiden pääteasema, jolta lähtee liikennettä moneen suuntaan ja laiturimäärä todella on minimissä tai edes lähellä minimiä. Omien havaintojeni mukaan maailmalla näillä pääteasemilla tosiaan tahtoo olla runsaasti laitureita suhteessa sisään tuleviin raidemääriin.

----------


## Murzu

> Teoreettinen minimi perustuu kuitenkin puhtaaseen laskennalliseen kikkailuun ja ajatusrakennelmiin. Olisi kiinnostavaa lisäksi vielä nähdä sellainen rautateiden pääteasema, jolta lähtee liikennettä moneen suuntaan ja laiturimäärä todella on minimissä tai edes lähellä minimiä. Omien havaintojeni mukaan maailmalla näillä pääteasemilla tosiaan tahtoo olla runsaasti laitureita suhteessa sisään tuleviin raidemääriin.


Nämä ajatusrakennelmat perustuu monesti puhtaaseen tietämättömyyteen. Siis siihen, että kuvitellaan junan kääntymiset ainoastaan matemaattisesti paperilla. Ei osata ajatella, että kääntymisen yhteydessä saattaa tapahtua kalustokokoonpanomuutoksia, ovien lukitsemisia, nukkuvien herättelyä, korjaustoimenpiteitä, siivousta, sattumakortin aiheuttamaa hankaluutta, jne. Tällöin 5+5 ei aina ole 10, vaan esim 15.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Teoreettinen minimi perustuu kuitenkin puhtaaseen laskennalliseen kikkailuun ja ajatusrakennelmiin. Olisi kiinnostavaa lisäksi vielä nähdä sellainen rautateiden pääteasema, jolta lähtee liikennettä moneen suuntaan ja laiturimäärä todella on minimissä tai edes lähellä minimiä. Omien havaintojeni mukaan maailmalla näillä pääteasemilla tosiaan tahtoo olla runsaasti laitureita suhteessa sisään tuleviin raidemääriin.


Uskon toki, ettei ideaaliseen laiturimäärään helpolla päästä, mutta kysymykseni onkin, onko tarve todella 1,9 kertaa ideaalitilanteen määrä. Ja kuinka ehdoton se tarve on? Varsinkin, jos tarkastellaan vain kaupunkiratojen liikennettä, joilla vuoroväli on 1,25 metron vuoroväli, mutta laituritarve kaksinkertainen. Syitä toki tälle löytyy noista junarunkojen muutoksista, mutta kuinka paljon kyse on todellisesta tarpeesta ja kuinka paljon vain vakiintuneesta toimintatavasta, jota ei vain haluta muuttaa?

Onko Sm5:sten myötä tulossa vähemmän runkomuutoksia, kun useampi määrä vuoroja voidaan ajaa yhdellä vähän isommalla rungolla?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:40 ----------




> Ei osata ajatella, että kääntymisen yhteydessä saattaa tapahtua kalustokokoonpanomuutoksia, ovien lukitsemisia, nukkuvien herättelyä, korjaustoimenpiteitä, siivousta, sattumakortin aiheuttamaa hankaluutta, jne.


Jostain syystä kuitenkin metron Ruoholahden kääntöraiteella on kovin vähän tarvetta tällaisille. Miksi sellaisille on sitten lähijunissa niin suuri tarve?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käytännön junaliikenteessä on lähes aina ratatöitä tai jotain muita häiriön aiheuttajia. Siksi liikennöintimalleissa mennään pahasti harhaan, jos oletetaan, että aikataulusta poikkeavaa kulkua esiintyy vain satunnaisesti eikä pelivaraa tarvitse varata ollenkaan.


Työt voidaan ja tehdään silloin, kun ei ole liikennettä tai sitä on vain vähän. Eli öisin ja ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella. Eikä tätä pakkoa eliminoi ylimääräisten laituriraiteiden määrä. Kriittinen ja mitoittava kohta on liikenteeseen käytettävien raiteiden määrä Helsingin pohjoispuolella.




> Ei osata ajatella, että kääntymisen yhteydessä saattaa tapahtua kalustokokoonpanomuutoksia, ovien lukitsemisia, nukkuvien herättelyä, korjaustoimenpiteitä, siivousta, sattumakortin aiheuttamaa hankaluutta, jne. Tällöin 5+5 ei aina ole 10, vaan esim 15.


Häviävätkö nämä asiat rakentamalla Pisara? Eivät, mutta kuitenkin aiotaan tulla toimeen. Onko Pisara siis vain paperilla suunniteltu teoreettinen malli, joka ei toimi kytännössä, koska junia ei voikaan seisottaa Pisaran asemilla kuten nyt Helsingissä?

Pisara on käytännössä täsmälleen sama kuin metro. Jotta Pisaraa voidaan ajaa, se tarkoittaa sitä, että paikallisjunaliikenteessä on sopeuduttava kaikkiin nopean liikenteen käytäntöihin, jotka ovat käytössä metroliikenteessä. Sen lisäksi on kyettävä yhdistämään metroliikenne ja sekaliikenne, ellei Pisaraa liikennöiviä junia eristetä kaikkialla muualla muusta junaliikenteestä.

Ja jos puhutaan teoreettisesta päättyvien raiteiden minimimäärästä, se on 4 eikä 10. Helsinkiinhän tulee 8 henkilöliikennekäytössä olevaa yhteen suuntaan liikennöityä raidetta. Niitä käyttävien junien suunnanvaihtoon tarvitaan vain 4 raidetta. Siihen suhteessa 19 raidetta tarkoittaa lähes 5-kertaista raidemäärää.

Pisara siis edellyttää nykyisen liikennöintikäytännön tehostamista. Mutta mikään ei estä tehostamista ilman Pisaraa. Mutta jos niin tehdään, tehostamisen hyötyjä ei voi käyttää perusteluina Pisaran rakentamiselle. Onko siis niin, ettei Pisaran hyödyllisyyteen tosiasiassa uskota, jos sitä pitää perustella asioilla, jotka eivät Pisaraan liity?

Tiedän kyllä, että osaltaanhan Pisaran kanssa on tämä sama ongelma kuin muidenkin joukkoliikennehankkeiden kanssa. Kun ei osata perustella muita kuin autoliikenteen nopeuttamishankkeita ja samaa laskutapaa käytetään joukkoliikenteelle, joukkoliikennehankkeet näyttävät kannattamattomilta. Vikahan ei ole joukkoliikenteessa vaan väärässä laskutavassa.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sen lisäksi on kyettävä yhdistämään metroliikenne ja sekaliikenne, ellei Pisaraa liikennöiviä junia eristetä kaikkialla muualla muusta junaliikenteestä.


Todennäköisesti näin juuri eristetäänkin. Pisaralla nähtäneen vain E-, MP- ja K-junia, jossa E on Espoon kaupunkiradalla jatkettu A.

----------


## kouvo

> Kriittinen ja mitoittava kohta on liikenteeseen käytettävien raiteiden määrä Helsingin pohjoispuolella.


Juurikin näin. Ja junia ei voida tulevaisuudessa lisätä (esim. pääradan lentokenttälinjauksen jälkeen) jos helsingin asemalle tulee vain 10 linjaraidetta. Tällöin Pisara tai joku muu eritasoratkaisu on välttämätön, ellei osaa junista haluta päättää Pasilaan (mikä sekin aiheuttaa investointipaineita infraan).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Juurikin näin. Ja junia ei voida tulevaisuudessa lisätä (esim. pääradan lentokenttälinjauksen jälkeen) jos helsingin asemalle tulee vain 10 linjaraidetta.


Eipä sillä olla vielä missään lähelläkään kapasiteettihuippua. Tuolla välillä voidaan hyvin ajaa kaukojunia 5 minuutin välein, koska nopeus on niin alhainen. Paljon riippuu myös siitä, kuinka junat ne varaavat vaihdekujia asemalla, mutta samaan paikkaan takaisin lähteviä pendelijunia pystytään lisäämään vielä reilusti.

Esim. pääradan lähtöminuutit klo 16 näyttävät tältä: 16.00, 16.06, 16.19, 16.25, 16.30, 16.41, 16.48. Vapaana on siis vielä 5 slottia, kun noita muita vähän säädetään. Rajaava tekijä on ratakapasiteetti Tikkurilasta ylöspäin, koska junat ajavat sen jälkeen erin nopeuksilla. Lentokentän kaukoliikennerata ja lisäraiteet Keravalta ylöspäin auttavat siihen.

Ennen Linnunlaulua tulee myös vastaan Pasilan laiturikapasiteetti, koska pysähdys ottaa aikansa varsinkin pitkän matkan kaukojunilla, mutta siellä on tilaa rakentaa vaikka taajamajunille oma kerroksensa.

Tukholmasta eteläänkin on tähän asti riittänyt kaksi linjaraidetta aikamoisen suurille junamäärille.

----------


## kouvo

> Eipä sillä olla vielä missään lähelläkään kapasiteettihuippua. Tuolla välillä voidaan hyvin ajaa kaukojunia 5 minuutin välein, koska nopeus on niin alhainen.


Toimii ehkä täydellisessä maailmassa, tuskin käytännössä.




> Esim. pääradan lähtöminuutit klo 16 näyttävät tältä: 16.00, 16.06, 16.19, 16.25, 16.30, 16.41, 16.48. Vapaana on siis vielä 5 slottia, kun noita muita vähän säädetään.


Jos nyt oletettaan, että liikennöinti voitaisiin sekakäyttöraiteella hoitaa sujuvasti noin tiheällä vuorovälillä, niin pystyn helposti kuvittelemaan että nuo 5 vapaata slottia on helposti lusittu jos junaliikennettä aiotaan kehittää myös tlevaisuudessa, eikä tyydytä siihen että maailma on jo valmis.




> Ennen Linnunlaulua tulee myös vastaan Pasilan laiturikapasiteetti, koska pysähdys ottaa aikansa varsinkin pitkän matkan kaukojunilla, mutta siellä on tilaa rakentaa vaikka taajamajunille oma kerroksensa.


Tämä onkin ongelma nykyisessä Pisarasuunnitelmassa. Pisaran pitäisi alkaa jo Pasilan asemalta omilta laitureiltaan. Tilaahan siellä tosiaan on rakentaa vaikka mihin suuntaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toimii ehkä täydellisessä maailmassa, tuskin käytännössä.


Miksei muka? On siellä nytkin 5 minuutin välejä. Helsingin ja Pasilan väli on niin lyhyt, että junat voivat ajaa ihan peräkkäin, heti kun toistensa perään ehtivät. 5 minuuttia sisältää vielä aika paljon varmuusvaraa.




> -- pystyn helposti kuvittelemaan että nuo 5 vapaata slottia on helposti lusittu jos junaliikennettä aiotaan kehittää myös tlevaisuudessa, eikä tyydytä siihen että maailma on jo valmis.


Eli siis mielestäsi kapasiteetti on käytetty, kun vuoroja voidaan lisätä vielä 70 %? Kuinka pian mielestäsi koittaa se aika, että meillä on nopeita taajamajunia pääradalla 10 minuutin välein ja kaukojunia saman verran? Ja pointtini on se, että jos Linnunlaulussa on vielä 70 % vapaata kapasiteettia, jokin muu pullonkaula tulee varmasti sitä ennen vastaan. Ei ole myöskään tässä vaiheessa syytä jättää mitään hanketta tekemättä sillä perusteella, ettei Linnunlaulun kapasiteetti riitä, koska siellä on vielä tilaa monen hankkeen lisäjunille.

En usko, että yhteenkään kaupunkiin Tampereelta eteenpäin on perusteita alle tunnin vuorovälille, ja 3 kaukojunaa tunnissa Tampereelle riittää mukavasti haaroittamaan junat siitä eteenpäin kaikkiin suuntiin tunnin välein. Kaukojunien lisäämiseen on paljon muitakin keinoja. Jos tarvetta tihentämiselle on, voidaan junia ajaa yhdessä Tampereelle ja erottaa siellä.

Nykyisellä junakapasiteetilla päästään erittäin hyvään junatiheyteen, ja matkustajakapasiteettia voidaan tarpeen mukaan lisätä junia pidentämällä.




> Tämä onkin ongelma nykyisessä Pisarasuunnitelmassa. Pisaran pitäisi alkaa jo Pasilan asemalta omilta laitureiltaan.


Siinä vaiheessa kun se Pasilan aseman kapasiteetti näyttäisi loppuvan, sitten Pisaraa voidaan hyvin täydentää rakentamalla se toisen kerroksen asema Pasilaan. Tässä vaiheessa Pisaraa ei ainakaan voi sillä verukkeella jättää rakentamatta, ettei Pasilassa ole kapasiteettia.

Kaupunkiradoillahan vuoroväliä voidaan muutenkin tihentää. Kyllä Pasilaan saadaan 3 minuutin vuoroväli onnistumaan siinä missä metrollekin.

Tiivistettynä: kapasiteettipullonkauloja toki on, mutta yksikään niistä ei ole tullut vielä vastaan, eikä ensimmäinen varmasti ole Linnunlaulu. On hyvä, että niiden varalta on olemassa suunnitelmia ja varauksia, mutta yhteenkään ei ole vielä tarvetta.

Sitten jos tapahtuu sellainenkin ihme, että junarata Porvooseen tai eteenpäin taikka tunneli Tallinnaan rakennetaan, lienee syytä pohtia, mihin junat Helsingissä ajetaan. Tallinnan-tunneli sisältää joka tapauksessa maanalaisen aseman ja raiteet keskustaan, joten siitä ei ongelmaa synny. Silloinkin kapasiteettipulma on ensimmäisenä vastassa Pasilan pohjoispuolella.

----------


## kouvo

> Eli siis mielestäsi kapasiteetti on käytetty, kun vuoroja voidaan lisätä vielä 70 %? Kuinka pian mielestäsi koittaa se aika, että meillä on nopeita taajamajunia pääradalla 10 minuutin välein ja kaukojunia saman verran? Ja pointtini on se, että jos Linnunlaulussa on vielä 70 % vapaata kapasiteettia, jokin muu pullonkaula tulee varmasti sitä ennen vastaan. Ei ole myöskään tässä vaiheessa syytä jättää mitään hanketta tekemättä sillä perusteella, ettei Linnunlaulun kapasiteetti riitä, koska siellä on vielä tilaa monen hankkeen lisäjunille.


Prosenttikikkailulla tilanne saadaan usein näyttämään vähän erilaiselta kuin se oikeastaan on. Edellisen viestisi perusteella käsittäisin että tämä 70% = 5 junaa tunnissa. Ja raidekapasiteetti on nähdäkseni mitoitettava juurikin ruuhka-ajan mukaan, eikä niin että junien määrä lisääntyisi "70 prosentilla" koko liikennöintiajaksi. Onko tämä esimerkiksi nostamasi tunti 16 edes ruuhkaisin?

Se että muitakin pullonkauloja on olemassa ei toisaalta ole myöskään mikään syy jättää Pisaraa toteuttamatta. Uskoisin että jo pääradan lentokenttäoikaisu aiheuttaisi helposti sellaisen tilanteen, että nämä 5 teoreettista slottia olisi käytetty. Esim. 1 lähijuna Lahteen + 1 lähijuna Riihimäen suuntaan + 2-3 lähijunaa "uudelle pääradalle" + 1 juna neukkulaan, nämä siis lisäyksenä nykyiseen liikenteeseen ruuhkatunteina. 

Edelleenkään en kuitenkaan usko siihen, että 5 minuutin vuoroväli olisi kovin toimiva sekakäyttöraiteilla, jonne junia saapuu ympäri Suomea. Toisaalta aikatauluissa on todennäköisesti huomioitava muitakin tarpeita kuin se, että helsingissä pyritään pääsemään lähes maksimaaliseen teoreettisen raidekapasiteetin käyttöön.

----------


## Murzu

> Esim. pääradan lähtöminuutit klo 16 näyttävät tältä: 16.00, 16.06, 16.19, 16.25, 16.30, 16.41, 16.48. Vapaana on siis vielä 5 slottia, kun noita muita vähän säädetään.


Niin, kyseiset lähtöminuutit ovat vain toiseen suuntaan. Täytyy ottaa huomioon myös junien saapumisminuutit, sekä huolto raitee -lta/lle suuntautuva siirtoliikenne. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että saapuva ja lähtevä liikenne joutuu usein käyttämään samoja vaihteita helsingin ratapihalla. Tästä syystä jokin kriittinen vaihde saattaa olla käytössä pahimmillaan alle 2min välein, eli pelivaraa klo 16 aikaan ei hirveästi ole. Tietyillä junilla on otettu myös tietoinen riski, eli liikenteenohjauksessa käytetään jo nykyisin alle minuutinkin slotteja tietyille junille. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että jos vaikkapa junan lähtö myöhästyy 35 sekuntia, niin se aiheuttaa myöhästymisen saapuvalle junalle, joka taas myöhästyttää seuraavaa lähtevää, jne, ja soppa onkin sekaisin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Prosenttikikkailulla tilanne saadaan usein näyttämään vähän erilaiselta kuin se oikeastaan on. Edellisen viestisi perusteella käsittäisin että tämä 70% = 5 junaa tunnissa.


Ei se ole mitään prosenttikikkailua, vaan siitä näkee helposti, miten suuresta palvelutason nostosta nykyiseen verrattuna on kyse: junamäärä lähes tuplaantuisi.




> Ja raidekapasiteetti on nähdäkseni mitoitettava juurikin ruuhka-ajan mukaan, eikä niin että junien määrä lisääntyisi "70 prosentilla" koko liikennöintiajaksi. Onko tämä esimerkiksi nostamasi tunti 16 edes ruuhkaisin?


No juurikin sen vuoksi sen valitsin. Se on ainoa tunti kun Helsingistä lähtee 7 junaa. Jollet usko, katso itse: www.vr.fi. Epäluulon kylväminen on epäkohteliasta väittelyä, kun faktat voi itsekin helposti tarkistaa.




> Se että muitakin pullonkauloja on olemassa ei toisaalta ole myöskään mikään syy jättää Pisaraa toteuttamatta.


Ei tietenkään, mielestäni Pisara on pääkaupunkiseudun raskasraidehankkeista kirkkaasti ykkössijalla. Mutta kapasiteettipula ei ole järin suuri peruste sille. Se on toki hyvä lisähyöty, ja varmasti Linnunlaulun liikenne sujuvoituu jonkin verran, jos lähijunat jäävät paletista pois. Toisaalta rautatieaseman vaihdekujiin Pisara ei auta, koska kaupunkiratojen junat eivät niitä juuri nytkään ylitä, ja se on määräävämpi tekijä siihen, millä vuorovälillä kaukojunia voidaan rautatieasemalle ajaa kuin ratojen määrä vaihdekujista pohjoiseen. Käytännössä se tarkoittaa, että junien lisäykset pitää hoitaa niin, ettei radoilta toiselle tarvitse vaihtaa. Esimerkiksi Turun ja Kouvolan välisten pendelien hyöty ei ole järin suuri, vaan lienee kannattavampaa pendelöidä takaisin Turkuun. 




> Uskoisin että jo pääradan lentokenttäoikaisu aiheuttaisi helposti sellaisen tilanteen, että nämä 5 teoreettista slottia olisi käytetty. Esim. 1 lähijuna Lahteen + 1 lähijuna Riihimäen suuntaan + 2-3 lähijunaa "uudelle pääradalle" + 1 juna neukkulaan, nämä siis lisäyksenä nykyiseen liikenteeseen ruuhkatunteina.


Ennemminkin voisi sanoa, että pääradan lentokenttäoikaisun tuoma junien lisäys vielä mahtuu. Meillä on siis vielä vuosikymmeniä aikaa murehtia ratakapasiteetista Linnunlaulussa. Eikä tuo ole mikään teoreettinen slotti. Teoreettinen slotti on laskea, kuinka kauan junalta menee ajaa asetinlaitteelta toiselle ja lisätä siihen jarrutusaika. Se on Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä varmasti paljon vähemmän kuin 5 minuuttia.

Ja kuten sanoin, jos tarkoitus on nimenomaan lisätä ratojen kapasiteettia, se tulee tehdä aina sinne ensimmäiseen pullonkaulaan. Koska vasta silloin siitä on jotain hyötyä. Pisaran tuoma kapasiteettilisäys on siis vain ennakoivaa.

Ja tuo jakosi voidaan tehdä myös monella muulla tavalla. Esimerkiksi lopputilanne: 3 taajamajunaa lentokentän kautta Lahteen tai ainakin Keravalle, tarpeen mukaan. 3 taajamajunaa Tikkurilan kautta Tampereen suuntaan. 3 kaukojunaa Tampereelle, 3 kaukojunaa Lahteen, joista yksi on Venäjän juna. Oletko oikeasti sitä mieltä, että 30 vuoden tähtäimellä on oletettavissa, että palvelutasoa saataisiin nostettua edes tuonne asti? Ja tuossa vaiheessa vuorovälit ovat kaikkialle jo niin lyhyitä, että kysynnän kasvuun voidaan vastata junia pidentämällä. Ei ole siis mitenkään ajankohtaista murehtia siitä, etteikö 12 junaa tunnissa riittäisi pääradan suuntaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:04 ----------




> Niin, kyseiset lähtöminuutit ovat vain toiseen suuntaan. Täytyy ottaa huomioon myös junien saapumisminuutit, sekä huolto raitee -lta/lle suuntautuva siirtoliikenne..


Niillä ei ole merkitystä sen kannalta, riittääkö Linnunlaulun kapeikon 10 raidetta. Vaihdekujien riittävyys on sitten aivan toinen asia, mutta siihenhän Pisara ei auta mitään. Ainoa ratkaisu on vähentää vaihdekujilla ristiin kulkevien junien määrää, eli pendelöidä muuttumattomilla junakokoonpanoilla takaisin samaan suuntaan.

----------


## kouvo

> No juurikin sen vuoksi sen valitsin. Se on ainoa tunti kun Helsingistä lähtee 7 junaa.


Ruuhkatunnin määritteleminen minuuttilukemien 00-59 välille  on jokseenkin ongelmallista. Nähdäkseni esimerkiksi klo. 17.06-18.06 helsingistä lähtee pääradan suuntaan 10 kpl ei-kaupunkiradan junia.




> Ennemminkin voisi sanoa, että pääradan lentokenttäoikaisun tuoma junien lisäys vielä mahtuu. Meillä on siis vielä vuosikymmeniä aikaa murehtia ratakapasiteetista Linnunlaulussa.


No se on siinä ja siinä. Sinä uskot että 12 junaa/tunnissa sopii samalle sekaraiteelle, minä en. Toisaalta Pisaran puuttumista voidaan jatkossa käyttää perusteluna sille, ettei muitakaan hankkeita voi toteuttaa helsinginpään kapasiteettipulaan vedoten. Tai vielä mikä pahempaa, että metrokioski saisi tästä vielä uutta löylyä kiukaalle alkaa toteuttamaan älyttömiä suunnitelmiaan. 




> Ja tuo jakosi voidaan tehdä myös monella muulla tavalla.


Toki. Pidän silti suhteellisen erikoisena sitä, että jos lentokentän oikaisu toteutetaan ilman Pisaraa, niin linjaraiteita on enemmän Pasilan pohjois- kuin eteläpuolella (helsingin ja Pasilan välistä kahta huoltoraidetta en tässä laskenut mukaan).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ruuhkatunnin määritteleminen minuuttilukemien 00-59 välille  on jokseenkin ongelmallista. Nähdäkseni esimerkiksi klo. 17.06-18.06 helsingistä lähtee pääradan suuntaan 10 kpl ei-kaupunkiradan junia.


Jos lasket mukaan sekä 17.06 että 18.06 junan, siinä on yksi liikaa, koska ylärajan juna kuuluu jo seuraavaan tuntiin. Ja minä löydän vain 7 junaa 17.06 alkaen ja ennen klo 18.06:ta: 17.06, 17.12, 17.19, 17.30, 17.41, 17.48 ja 18.00. Eli 7 junaa tunnissa silläkin välillä on.




> Pidän silti suhteellisen erikoisena sitä, että jos lentokentän oikaisu toteutetaan ilman Pisaraa, niin linjaraiteita on enemmän Pasilan pohjois- kuin eteläpuolella.


Minusta siinä ei ole sinänsä mitään erikoista, koska lyhyellä välillä tällaiset pullonkaulatkin pystytään hoitamaan ja koska kyseessä on muutaman kilometrin pätkä, jonka molemmissa päissä junat pysähtyvät joka tapauksessa. Ja koska vaihdekujan läpäisy on joka tapauksessa määräävämpi tekijä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:11 ----------

Korjataan nyt edellistä vähän: matkahaku ei anna Moskovan junaa eikä G-junaa (koska en muistanut, ettei se pysähdy Tikkurilassa). Eli ruuhkatunnin junamäärä nykyisin: 9 junaa.

Sinänsä se vain antaa pontta sille väitteelleni, ettei 5 minuutin lähtöväli Helsingistä ole mitenkään mahdoton, koska siihen pystytään nytkin. Selvitettäväksi jää, millaiseen liikennöintiin pystyttäisiin tasavälisin lähdöin, joissa vaihdekujia ei tarvitsisi risteillä. Onko 5 minuuttia todella alaraja? Se perustuu vain omaan arviooni, jossa lienee vielä paljon löysää. Pitkät kaukojunat kiihtyvät hitaammin, mutta riittäisikö suhteellisen lyhyille ja hyvin kiihtyville taajamajunille pienemmätkin aikavälit? Voiko vaihdekujien käyttöä tehostaa sillä, että lähetetään peräkkäin matkaan ensin taajamajuna ja sitten kaukojuna? Taajamajuna pääsee nopeasti seuraavalle opastinvälillä ja hoitaa Pasilan nopeasti, jolloin kaukojunalle jää reilustikin aikaa. Tätä vapautuvaa aikaa voi silloin käyttää myös saapuvien junien epäsäännöllisyyden aiheuttamaan hukkaan.

Toinen kysymys olisi myös, voisiko järkevämmällä vaihteiden käytön suunnittelulla tehostaa toimintaa. Heti Pasilan eteläpuolellehan voisi rakentaa toisen vaihdekujan, jonka ansiosta mahdollisuudet siirtyä oikeille raiteille voisivat parantua. Se vaatisi toki hyvän optimoivan tietokoneautomaation huolehtimaan raidevarauksista, mutta melko varmasti raiteiden käyttöaste voisi sillä parantua jonkin verran.

Toinen asia on sitten, kuinka suuri tarve lisäjunille todellisuudessa on, ja kuinka paljon palvelua pystyttäisiin parantamaan nykyisilläkin kaukojunamäärillä ja kohtuullisella taajamajunien lisäyksellä.

----------


## teme

En ymmärrä laiturijärjestelyistä juuri mitään, mutta semmoinen maallikkonäkökulma että kaukojunan seisominen  lähtöasemalla reilusti ennen lähtöaikaa on myös parempaa palvelua. Varsinkin satunnaisesti matkaava menee Rautatieasemalle vaikka Pasilaan pääsisi helpommin ihan siksi, että voi rauhassa etsiä junan ja paikan siitä.

----------


## kouvo

> Minusta siinä ei ole sinänsä mitään erikoista, koska lyhyellä välillä tällaiset pullonkaulatkin pystytään hoitamaan ja koska kyseessä on muutaman kilometrin pätkä, jonka molemmissa päissä junat pysähtyvät joka tapauksessa.


Kuinka yleisiä tällaiset "tiimalasiratkaisut" ovat?




> Eli ruuhkatunnin junamäärä nykyisin: 9 junaa.
> 
> Sinänsä se vain antaa pontta sille väitteelleni, ettei 5 minuutin lähtöväli Helsingistä ole mitenkään mahdoton, koska siihen pystytään nytkin. Selvitettäväksi jää, millaiseen liikennöintiin pystyttäisiin tasavälisin lähdöin, joissa vaihdekujia ei tarvitsisi risteillä. Onko 5 minuuttia todella alaraja? Se perustuu vain omaan arviooni, jossa lienee vielä paljon löysää.


Minusta tämä puolestaan vahvistaa sitä näkemystä, että mahdollisuudet kasvattaa junamäärää nykyisillä raiteilla ovat aika marginaaliset. 5 minuutin tai jopa sen alle vuoroväli voi paperilla tuntua toimivalta, mutta pelkään pahoin että käytännössä käsissä saattaisi olla aikamoinen liikennepommi. Se että yksittäisillä sekaraiteiden junilla on tämä vuoroväli jo tällä hetkellä on täysin eri asia kuin se, että 5 minuutin vuoroväli olisi enemmänkin sääntö kuin poikkeus. Silloin yksittäiset pienetkin myöhästymiset kertautuisivat järjestelmään, kun käytännössä minkäänlaista pelivaraa ei olisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En ymmärrä laiturijärjestelyistä juuri mitään, mutta semmoinen maallikkonäkökulma että kaukojunan seisominen  lähtöasemalla reilusti ennen lähtöaikaa on myös parempaa palvelua. Varsinkin satunnaisesti matkaava menee Rautatieasemalle vaikka Pasilaan pääsisi helpommin ihan siksi, että voi rauhassa etsiä junan ja paikan siitä.


Tällaista luksusta tosin ei ole juuri missään tarjolla paitsi eräillä pääteasemilla. Esim. Tampereella monien junien aikataulunmukainen pysähtymisaika on vain 2-5 min vaikka huomattavan suuri osa matkustajista jää pois, nousee kyytiin tai vaihtaa junaa. Tungos on sen mukainen. Ja silti pärjätään.




> Esimerkiksi Turun ja Kouvolan välisten pendelien hyöty ei ole järin suuri, vaan lienee kannattavampaa pendelöidä takaisin Turkuun.


En ota kantaa siihen onko tällaisten yhteyksien hyöty suhteessa haittoihin, joita syntyy tällaisesta käännöstä ratapihalla, mutta noin periaatteessa en sanoisi että Turun ja Kouvolan välisen pendeliyhteyden arvo olisi mitätön. Totta kai esimerkiksi Lahdesta Turkuun on potentiaalisia matkustajia. Ja varmasti enemmän olisi jos junayhteys olisi vaihdoton. Itse asiassa vaihdottomasti palveltavien lähtö- ja tulopaikkavälien määrä kasvaisi ihan hillittömästi: mm. Kouvola-Turku, Kouvola-Salo, Kouvola-Espoo, Lahti-Turku, Lahti-Salo, Lahti-Espoo.

----------


## teme

> Tällaista luksusta tosin ei ole juuri missään tarjolla paitsi eräillä pääteasemilla. Esim. Tampereella monien junien aikataulunmukainen pysähtymisaika on vain 2-5 min vaikka huomattavan suuri osa matkustajista jää pois, nousee kyytiin tai vaihtaa junaa. Tungos on sen mukainen. Ja silti pärjätään..


Tottakai pärjätään, mutta on se silti huononnus palveluun. Mutuna sanoisin myös että volyymit Helsingin Rautatieasemalla on suurimmat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tottakai pärjätään, mutta on se silti huononnus palveluun. Mutuna sanoisin myös että volyymit Helsingin Rautatieasemalla on suurimmat.


Lienet oikeassa. Mutta Helsingissä on myös sellainen lisähaitta, että matkustajat kasautuvat hyvin voimakkaasti aseman puolen päätyyn. Kävelymatka veturista seuraavaan vaunuun on hyvin pitkä. Sama ongelma on Pasilassa vaikka se ei olekaan pääteasema ja periaatteessa siellä olisi asemahalli voinut sijaita laiturin keskikohdalla eikä käytännössä eteläpäädyssä. Jos matkustajat kuormittaisivat laitureita tasaisemmin, junien lastaaminen veisi vähemmän aikaa.

----------


## PNu

> Olennaista kuitenkin on, että Helsingin asemalla on 19 raidetta. Se on aika paljon enemmän kuin teoreettinen minimi. Voiko tosiaan olla niin, että poikkeustilanteita on niin paljon, että ne vaativat 190 %:n laiturimäärän verrattuna ideaalitilanteeseen?


Rautateillä poikkeustilanne on se, että ei ole minkäänlaisia ratatöitä, siltatöitä, ruuhkan aiheuttamia pysähdysaikojen ylityksiä, kalustorikkoja, lehtikeliä, routavaurioita, turvalaitevikoja jne. Normaalitilanteessa joku häiriötekijä aina toteutuu ja siksi aikatauluja, kalustokiertoja ja ratakapasiteettia ei voida mitoittaa ideaalitilanteeseen perustuen. Ideaaliaikatauluihin pohjautuva malli toimisi oikeasti ehkä viitenä päivänä vuodessa ja loput 360 päivää elettäisiin kaaoksessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Normaalitilanteessa joku häiriötekijä aina toteutuu ja siksi aikatauluja, kalustokiertoja ja ratakapasiteettia ei voida mitoittaa ideaalitilanteeseen perustuen.


Luepas nyt lainaamasi viestini uudelleen. En väittänyt, että pystyttäisiin hoitamaan liikenne ideaalitilanteeseen perustuvalla laiturikapasiteetilla. Pointtini on, että laiturikapasiteettia on _erittäin paljon_ enemmän kuin ideaalitilanne vaatisi. Vai mikä siis on syy, että tarvitaan 9 ylimääräistä laituria ja miksi 8 ylimääräistä laituria ei riitä?

----------


## PNu

> Luepas nyt lainaamasi viestini uudelleen. En väittänyt, että pystyttäisiin hoitamaan liikenne ideaalitilanteeseen perustuvalla laiturikapasiteetilla. Pointtini on, että laiturikapasiteettia on _erittäin paljon_ enemmän kuin ideaalitilanne vaatisi. Vai mikä siis on syy, että tarvitaan 9 ylimääräistä laituria ja miksi 8 ylimääräistä laituria ei riitä?


Vastasin kysymykseesi jo tässä viestissä. Oman arvioni mukaan Helsingin asemalle tarvitaan siis 15 raidetta, koska liikennettä ei oikeasti voida hoitaa ideaalimallin pohjalta. Loput 4 voitaisiin ehkä karsia pois, jos lopetetaan junarunkojen seisottaminen Helsingin asemalla eikä junien kokoonpanoihin tehtäisi päivän aikana muutoksia ainakaan Helsingin päässä. Tosin tämä ei tarkoita, että käytäntöjen muuttaminen tulisi automaattisesti nykyistä tapaa halvemmaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vastasin kysymykseesi jo tässä viestissä. Oman arvioni mukaan Helsingin asemalle tarvitaan siis 15 raidetta, koska liikennettä ei oikeasti voida hoitaa ideaalimallin pohjalta.


Voisitko hieman kuvailla syitä tähän laituritarpeeseen ja nimenomaan suhteessa Pisaraan. Pisarahan korvaa suoraan 8 päättyvää raidetta. Se paikallisliikenne, joka ei mene pisaralle, ei edellytä kaukojunien tapaan pitkiä päätepuskuriaikoja, kuten ei Pisaralle menevä liikennekään. Miksi tämä liikenne ei voisi toimia metron tapaan yksinkertaisesti yhdellä päättyvällä raiteella linjaraidetta kohden?

Kun mielestäsi junaliikenteen jatkuva aikatauluista poikkeaminen on yksi syy laituirikapasiteetin tarpeeseen, miten voit pitää Pisaraa mahdollisena näiden jatkuvien häiriöiden kanssa?

Itse totean, että se on mahdollinen siksi, että paikallisliikenteessä (kuten junaliikenteessä yleensäkin) toimitaan periaatteessa sekvenssiaikataululla. Eli junat kulkevat aikataulun määräämässä järjestyksessä. Viivästys ei siten tavallaan muuta mitään muuta kuin kellonaikaa. Tosin paikallisliikenteessä, jossa junat periaatteessa kiertävät vain kehää (myös ilman Piaraa ja Marja-rataa), häiriön aiheuttama pidentyvä vuoroväli voidaan korjata oikaisemalla eli kääntämällä osa sumppuuntuneista junista takaisin ennen pääteasemaa. HKL:n raitioliikenteessä tämä on tavallinen käytäntö, metrolla taas ei vaan siellä ajetaan myöhästyminen kiinni mieluummin sarjalla tiheitä vuorovälejä.

Olennaista on, että nämä järjestelyt voidaan tehdä yhtä hyvin Pisaran kuin päättyvien linjaraiteiden kanssa. Ylimääräisiä pysäköintiraiteita ei tarvita. Pysäköintikapasiteettia tarvitaan vain seisonta-aikoihin, jotka ovat pidempiä kuin vuorovälit.

Ja toinen olennainen seikka on, että ongelmatkin voidaan selvittää muualla kuin Helsingin aseman ylimääräisillä raiteilla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Osa Helsingin ratapihan ongelmista johtuu ilmeisesti kulunvalvonnan puutteesta Helsingin rautatieasemalla ja vaihdejärjestelyistä, jotka blokkaavat ison määrän raiteita. Nyt Helsinki-Pasila välillä jo 3 minuutin matka (vrt. metro Sörnäinen - Kulosaari) kestää 5 minuuttia ja häiriöitä riittää.

Helsingin rautatieasemalla raiteet 1-3 ovat myös niin syrjässä, että niiden käytöstä pitäisi päästä kokonaan eroon.  Ei ihme, että junat täyttyvät Helsingin päästä, kun kävelymatka Kaivokadun ratikkapysäkiltä kolmeyksikköisen junan viimeiseen vaunuun on ilmeisesti jossain 400 metrin nurkilla. Tuo johtaa siihen, että ainakin kaikki ne, joilla tuli kiire junaan täyttävät asemapään vaunut.

Pisaran selkeitä etuja ovat lähijunien laiturien sijainti lähempänä liikkumistarpeita, tasaisempi kaluston täyttyminen, joka vähentää yksikkötarvetta ja paljon paremmat vaihtoyhteydet metroon.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kyllä kai kaikille pitäisi olla selvää, että nimen omaan nykyiset kaupunkiratojen junat todellakin selviäisivät kahdella/neljällä raiteella. Kaukoliikenne on sitten asia erikseen. Kaksi seikkaa tulee lähinnä mieleen. Ensinnä, jotta junat voisivat käyttää aseman laitureita mahdollisimman tehokkaasti, junia pitää saada asemalta pois heti kun matkustajat ovat ulkona ja toisaalta tuoda taas asemalle heti kun siellä on tilaa. Just on time siis. Koska kaikkia kaukojunia ei voi kääntää lennossa, tämä tarkoittaa että junia on voitava heittää viivästyksittä Ilmalaan ja toisaalta että Ilmalasta on voitava tuoda junia asemalle juuri oikealla minuutilla. Tästä taas seuraa, että Ilmalaan on oltava neljä raideparia. Kokonaisuutena Linnunlaulussa olisi oltava kaksi rataa lännen kaupunkiradalle, kaksi kaukoliikenteelle ja kaksi Ilmalaan. Pohjoiseen taas sama, eli yhteensä 12 raidetta. Ja mielellään saisi niitä ratoja olla 13 jotta yksi raide voitaisiin varata vetureitten seisottamiseen. Tällä hetkellä raiteita taitaa olla 11 tai 9. En tiedä. Mutta jo se tosiasia että Ilmalaan ei ole riittävästi raiteita, pakottaa seisottamaan junarunkoja pääasemalla: junien täytyy odottaa ennen kuin on ratakapasiteettia viedä niitä Ilmalaan ja toisaalta taas lähteviä runkoja on tuotava ennen aikojaan silloin kun ratakapasiteettia on vapaana. Pisara toisi tässä kohtaa hyötyä, sillä ilman kaupunkirataliikennettä Linnunlaulussa pärjättäisiin 9 raiteella: 2 + 2 + 1 + 2 + 2 ja liikennöinti asemalla voitaisiin toteuttaa niin tehokkaasti kuin vain halutaan.

Toinen asia on sitten nimeltään optimoinnin optimointi. Raiteiden käyttö asemalla voidaan toki tehostaa äärimmilleen, mutta vain sillä edellytyksellä että muu toiminta sopeutuu tähän. Mutta kuinka pitkälle toimintaa kannatta tehostaa? Monellekaan raiteelle ei vain ole muuta järkevää käyttöä. Lännen puolen "lisäraiteet" voitaisiin varmasti muuttaa tonttimaaksi, mutta aseman U:n sisällä olevia ei voida käyttää mihinkään muuhun. Itäpuolen "lisäraiteet" taas voitaisiin muuttaa puistoksi, mutta muuta käyttöä sille tilalle on vaikea kuvitella. Siksipä ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista poistaa käytöstä kuin vain länsipuolen extraraiteen ja itäpuolen jos ollaan varmoja että niille ei ole mitään järkevää käyttöä. Loppuja kannattaa käyttä hyväksi sitten vaikka vain junien parkkeeraukseen jos sillä säästetään operointikustannuksissa. Onko muuten U:n sisällä olevien raiteiden määrä 8, 10 vai 12, ei pysty nyt kerta kaikkiaan muistamaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Onko muuten U:n sisällä olevien raiteiden määrä 8, 10 vai 12, ei pysty nyt kerta kaikkiaan muistamaan.


Siellä ovat raiteet 4-11 eli nopeasti laskien kahdeksan raidetta.

----------


## PNu

> Kun mielestäsi junaliikenteen jatkuva aikatauluista poikkeaminen on yksi syy laituirikapasiteetin tarpeeseen, miten voit pitää Pisaraa mahdollisena näiden jatkuvien häiriöiden kanssa?


Minähän en väitä, että junaliikenne nykyään poikkeaa jatkuvasti aikatauluistaan vaan väitän, että se poikkeaisi jatkuvasti aikatauluistaan, jos liikenne suunniteltaisiin ehdottamasi ideaalimallin pohjalta, jossa aikataulujen, kalustokiertojen ja ratakapasiteetin osalta ei jätettäisi pelivaraa ollenkaan. 

Pisaran osalta ei ole kapasiteetin suhteen sikäli ongelmia, että tunnelista saadaan kyllä syötettyä junia ulos samalla vuorovälillä, kuin niitä ehditään tunneliin ajaa. Mutta sen sijaan Helsingin nykyisellä rautatieasemalla syntyy pakostakin tilanteita, jolloin saapuvia junia on hetkellisesti lähteviä junia enemmän ja jotenkin nämäkin tilanteet pitää hoitaa. Jos Helsingin asemalta loppuvat raiteet kesken niin pian Helsingistä Tikkurilaan seisoo junia jokaisella suojastusvälillä odottaen raiteen vapautumista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pisaran osalta ei ole kapasiteetin suhteen sikäli ongelmia, että tunnelista saadaan kyllä syötettyä junia ulos samalla vuorovälillä, kuin niitä ehditään tunneliin ajaa. Mutta sen sijaan Helsingin nykyisellä rautatieasemalla syntyy pakostakin tilanteita, jolloin saapuvia junia on hetkellisesti lähteviä junia enemmän ja jotenkin nämäkin tilanteet pitää hoitaa.


No nyt ollaan asian ytimessä. Kuvittelet, että Pisaralla junat vaihtavat suuntaa paremmin kuin päättyvillä raiteilla.

Pisaralla junat vaihtavat suuntaa minimissään Pisaran liikennöinnin vuorovälillä. Näin tapahtuu myös päättyvillä raiteilla. Kumpaankaan asiaan ei vaikuta liikenteen häiriöllisyys. Päättyviltä raiteilta saadaan syötetyksi junia takaisin siinä tahdissa kuin niitä sinne tulee. Näin tapahtuu koko ajan metrolla Ruoholahdessa.

Ei ole siis eroa sillä, ajetaanko puskinta vasten vai paluusilmukkaan. Siten ei ole mitään perustetta myöskään väittää, että Pisara ratkaisee päättyvien raiteiden kapasiteettiongelmaa.

Tätä asiaa ei sotke myöskään Ilmalaan ajo. Jos juna menee/tulee Ilmasta, silloin linjaraiteen vuoroväli harvenee, ja linjaraiteella on tilaa jättää tai ottaa juna. Kaukoliikenneraiteiden risteäminenkään ei ole ongelma, koska paikallisliikenteen vuorovälin muuttaminen tapahtuu vilkkaimman ajan ulkopuolella.

Jos ongelmia on, ne johtuvat muusta kuin siitä, ettei ole Pisaraa. Ja ne on myös ratkaistavissa muuten kuin Pisaralla. Pisaran tarpeellisuus on perusteltava ja päätettävä todellisilla eli muilla syillä.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Ei ole siis eroa sillä, ajetaanko puskinta vasten vai paluusilmukkaan. Siten ei ole mitään perustetta myöskään väittää, että Pisara ratkaisee päättyvien raiteiden kapasiteettiongelmaa.


Enhän minä ole väittänytkään, että Pisara ratkaisee päättyvien raiteiden kapasiteettiongelman. Pisaraanhan on tarkoitus ohjata vain kaupunkiratojen paikallisjunat, jotka kulkevat likimain tasaisilla vuoroväleillä eikä myöstyminen niiden osalta ole muutenkaan suuri ongelma. Jos joku kaupunkiradan juna jää merkittävästi myöhään niin sitten se yksinkertaisesti peruutetaan ja matkustajat tulevat seuraavalla.

Ongelmana ovat kaukojunat ja pitkämatkaiset paikallisjunat (Lahti, Riihimäki, Kirkkonummi), jotka ajaisivat Helsingin rautatieasemalle Pisarasta huolimatta. Näitä ei niin vain voida peruuttaa, vaikka juna olisi puoli tuntia aikataulustaan myöhässä, joten Helsingin asemalla täytyy olla kapasiteettia ottaa ne vastaan muulloinkin, kuin aikataulussa mainitulla minuutilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:11 ----------




> Päättyviltä raiteilta saadaan syötetyksi junia takaisin siinä tahdissa kuin niitä sinne tulee. Näin tapahtuu koko ajan metrolla Ruoholahdessa.


Metrolla tapahtuu mutta kaukojunilla ja pitkämatkaisilla paikallisjunilla tuo ei toimi. Jos Helsingistä Tampereelle on aikataulun mukaan lähdössä IC klo. 8.06 niin eihän kyseistä junaa voida lähettää matkaan jo klo. 8.01, jos Helsinkiin on silloin saapumassa aikataulustaan pudonnut yöpikajuna, jolle ei löydy vapaata raidetta.

----------


## PNu

> Enhän minä ole väittänytkään, että Pisara ratkaisee päättyvien raiteiden kapasiteettiongelman.


Tai siis Pisara tietysti auttaa kapasiteettiongelmaan sikäli, että sen myötä Helsingin nykyiselle asemalle tulee vähemmän junia ja tämä jättää paremmin pelivaraa. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti voidaan lisätä junien määrää, jos rakennetaan samalla suora yhteys lentokentälle tai lisäraiteita pääradalle. Mutta Pisara ei millään tavalla poista sitä ongelmaa, että Helsingin asemalla täytyy olla raiteita enemmän, kuin ideaalitilanteessa teoriassa tarvittaisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta Pisara ei millään tavalla poista sitä ongelmaa, että Helsingin asemalla täytyy olla raiteita enemmän, kuin ideaalitilanteessa teoriassa tarvittaisiin.


Ollan tässä samaa mieltä.  Ja kaukojunathan ovat asia erikseen. Nehän ovatkin pärjänneet 8:lla raiteella pitkine seisonta-aikoineen ja veturinvaihtoineen. Näitä vaivoja ei ole pitkän matkan paikallisjunilla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No nyt ollaan asian ytimessä. Kuvittelet, että Pisaralla junat vaihtavat suuntaa paremmin kuin päättyvillä raiteilla.
> 
> Pisaralla junat vaihtavat suuntaa minimissään Pisaran liikennöinnin vuorovälillä. Näin tapahtuu myös päättyvillä raiteilla. Kumpaankaan asiaan ei vaikuta liikenteen häiriöllisyys. Päättyviltä raiteilta saadaan syötetyksi junia takaisin siinä tahdissa kuin niitä sinne tulee. Näin tapahtuu koko ajan metrolla Ruoholahdessa.


Metrossa on kaikilla pääteasemilla erikseen kääntöraide, joka jatkuu laitureiden takana, muuten liikenne ei toimisi ruuhka-aikaan. Helsingin päärautatieasemalle ei sellaisia voi rakentaa. Joka tapauksessa yksi läpiajettava raide vastaa 2-3 pättyvää. Pisarasta täytyy muistaa sekin, että kaikki sitä pitkin ajavat junat muuttuvat läpiajettaviksi. Saadaan samalle raiteelle sekä ranta- kehä että pääradan paikallisjunat. Lännestä itään kulkevat lenkin ulommaiselle ja idästä länteen kulkevat sisimmälle raiteelle, jos on oikeanpuoleinen liikenne käytössä. 

Jos ei Pisaraa rakennettaisi, pitäisi käytännössä Helsingin ratapihan nykyiset raiteet säilyttää, koska päärataa pitkin kulkevien on käytettävä ratapihan itäisimpiä raiteita, ja ranta- ja  Martinlaakson rataa pitkin kulkevien läntisimpiä. Vaikka junien seisottamisesta päästäisiin eroon, niin minimissään pitäisi pääradalla olla 3 raidetta käytössä itäsiivessä, ja länsiradoilla 3. Kaukojunille ja pitkön matkan lähijunille pitää varata n 10 raidetta aseman keskeltä. Tämä tekisi yhteensä 16 raidetta. Se että siellä on nyt 19 raidetta merkitsee sitä että ylimääräisillä pysäköidään junia ja hanskataan häiriötilanteita. Minimimäärillä raiteita  pärjääminen nimittäin edellyttää että liikenne ei häiriinny. 

Maailman monimiljoonaisten kaupunkien keskustoissa olevilla asemilla on tilanpuutteen ym vuoksi minimimäärä raiteita käytösä ja niiden kapasiteetti on äärimmäisen tiukalla. Jos tulee liikennehäiriö, se ratkaistaan usein ohjaamalla jokin juna tai useita junia jollekin toiselle asemalle kuin minne sen alunperin piti mennä.  Helsingissä tätä mahdollisuutta ei tällä hetkellä ole, koska ei ole "toista asemaa", koska Pasilakin on läpiajettava asema, ei sinnekään voi jättää junia, vaan lopputulos olisi junien kasaantuminen pitkin pää- ja rantarataa. Eli jos jostain syystä tiivistetään Helsingissä pääaseman raiteiden käytöä, on  järjestettävä ainakin Pasilaan ylimääräisiä raiteteita jonne voi häiriötilanteissa junia voi ohjata. Sieltä on sitten helppo tulla keskustaan paikallisjunalla, eli on ainakin parempi ratkaisu kuin että matkustajat jätetään linjalle kukkuvaan junaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metrossa on kaikilla pääteasemilla erikseen kääntöraide, joka jatkuu laitureiden takana, muuten liikenne ei toimisi ruuhka-aikaan.


Ei näillä raiteilla ole mitään muuta vaikutusta, kuin että niiden käyttö lisää tarvittavaa junamäärää ja ne antavat kunkin junan kuljettajalle tauon. Tosin kuljettajien tauot voi järjestää lisäämällä pelkkiä kuljettajia, eivät junat taukoja tarvitse. Kuljettajilla on taukotila Itäkeskuksessakin, mutta eivät junat siellä seiso taukoja pitämässä.

Liikenteen kannalta Ruoholahden kääntöraiteet ovat yksi asema lisää, ja raiteita käytetään siihen, että jokainen juna seisoo siellä pidempään kuin vuoroväli. Ruoholahti-Länsi -asemalla on koko ajan yksi juna. Seuraava lähetävä juna ei ole se, joka sinne viimeksi tuli, vaan edellinen siellä seissyt juna.

Liikenne hoituisi myös niin, että Ruoholahteen saapunut juna ottaisi matkustajat pohjoisella tuloraiteellaan ja lähtisi takaisin (puolenvaihtotunneli Ruoholahden itäpuolella on näin päin). Säästettäisiin enemmän kuin yksi juna, eikä tarvittaisi kuin yksi raide.

Nykyisellään tietenkin purku- ja lastausaika tapahtuisivat peräkkäin. Jos haluttaisiin olla tehokkaita ja taloudellisia, tehtäisiin niin, että raide olisi keskellä ja laiturit molemmin puolin: saapuville ja lähteville omansa. Poistuminen ja nousu tapahtuisivat samaan aikaan. Suunnanvaihtoasema voi tällöin olla nopeampi kuin mikään läpiajettava asema suhteessa käytettyyn seisonta-aikaan ja matkustajamääriin. Tällaisia järjestelyitä muuten maailmalta löytyy sieltä, missä kapasiteetti on oikeasti kriittinen asia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ei näillä raiteilla ole mitään muuta vaikutusta, kuin että niiden käyttö lisää tarvittavaa junamäärää ja ne antavat kunkin junan kuljettajalle tauon. Tosin kuljettajien tauot voi järjestää lisäämällä pelkkiä kuljettajia, eivät junat taukoja tarvitse. Kuljettajilla on taukotila Itäkeskuksessakin, mutta eivät junat siellä seiso taukoja pitämässä.


Kyllä noilla kääntöraiteilla on suuri merkitys verrattuna siihen, että kuljettaja vaihtaisi ohjaamoa asemalaiturilla. Lisäksi raiteiden vaihdot tapahtuvat aseman takana, joka lisää merkittävästi aseman kapasiteettia ja aikataulujen pitävyyttä kun suuntaavaihtavat junat eivät vaikuta toisiinsa kuin kääntöoalueella. Nyt Helsingin asemalla lähtevä tai saapuva juna varaa usein käytännössä kaksi laituria ja raidetta liikennöitävältä puolelta pariksikin minuutiksi. Kääntöraidejärjestelyllä tuota efektiä ei tapahdu vaan lähtevät ja saapuvat junat ovat vain yhdellä raiteella. Kääntöraiteilla voidaan myös säilyttää junia silloin kun on liikennehäiriöitä ja syöttää helposti lisäjunia.




> Liikenteen kannalta Ruoholahden kääntöraiteet ovat yksi asema lisää, ja raiteita käytetään siihen, että jokainen juna seisoo siellä pidempään kuin vuoroväli. Ruoholahti-Länsi -asemalla on koko ajan yksi juna. Seuraava lähetävä juna ei ole se, joka sinne viimeksi tuli, vaan edellinen siellä seissyt juna.


Liikenteen kannalta kääntöraiteet ovat vähän kuin yksi nelilaiturinen asema (kaksi laituria molempiin suuntiin), jolla on pitempi pysähdysaika kuin muulla verkolla. Samaa efektia ei saada aikaan kun vaihteet ovat liikennöitävällä puolella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei näillä raiteilla ole mitään muuta vaikutusta, kuin että niiden käyttö lisää tarvittavaa junamäärää ja ne antavat kunkin junan kuljettajalle tauon. Tosin kuljettajien tauot voi järjestää lisäämällä pelkkiä kuljettajia, eivät junat taukoja tarvitse. Kuljettajilla on taukotila Itäkeskuksessakin, mutta eivät junat siellä seiso taukoja pitämässä.
> 
> Liikenteen kannalta Ruoholahden kääntöraiteet ovat yksi asema lisää, ja raiteita käytetään siihen, että jokainen juna seisoo siellä pidempään kuin vuoroväli. Ruoholahti-Länsi -asemalla on koko ajan yksi juna. Seuraava lähetävä juna ei ole se, joka sinne viimeksi tuli, vaan edellinen siellä seissyt juna.


Voisiko metron käätöraideratkaisun syynä olla myös se, että se toimi reservinä jos yksi juna hajoaa tai kuljettaja sairastuu? Toinen, ja varmaan aika tarkkaan perusteltu syy aikoinaan, lienee se, että kun rata ja tunneli jatkuu laiturin ohi, voidan länsimetron rakentaminen aloittaa liikennettä häiritsemättä. Mutta koska myös Vuosaaressa on kääntöraide ihan taivasalla, niin liikenteen varmistaminen ylipäänsä lienee vaikuttaneen tähän, vaikka se voitaisiin hoitaa toisinkinpän, kuten viestissäsi kuvailit. Tätä harrastetaan funikulaareissa hyvin usein, että sisään tullaan toiselta puolelta vaunua ja ulos mennään toiselta. Funikulaareissa on se ero metroon että vaunulla ei ole pakko olla kuljettajaa eikä vaunulla ole mottoriakaan vaan koko vaunu on eräänlainen kiskoilla kulkeva hissi jota ohjataan ohjauskeskuksesta, eli funikulaariliikenteestä ovat häiriötekijät minimissään.

Osaako kukaan muuten selittää miten Helsingin rautatieasemalla riitti kapasiteetti ennen sähköistystä? Ainakin vanhojen kuvien mukaan oli käytössä vain nykyiset raiteet 4-11, ja joitakin  pätkäraiteita laitureiden päissä, ilmeisesti moottorivaunuja varten? Lisäksi 2 keskeisintä raidetta oli yhdistetty toisiinsa kolmannella raiteella josta johti vaihteet laiturin päähän, jolla veturin ympäriajo voitiin tehdä. Olisiko mitään järkeä rakentaa uudestaan sellainen ympäriajoraide veturijunaliikennettä varten?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä noilla kääntöraiteilla on suuri merkitys verrattuna siihen, että kuljettaja vaihtaisi ohjaamoa asemalaiturilla. Lisäksi raiteiden vaihdot tapahtuvat aseman takana, joka lisää merkittävästi aseman kapasiteettia ja aikataulujen pitävyyttä kun suuntaavaihtavat junat eivät vaikuta toisiinsa kuin kääntöoalueella.


Muistaaksein täällä foorumilla on kerrottu, että nytkin käytäntönä on, että juna vaihtaa kuljettajaa, jolloin suunnanvaihtoon ei tarvita sitä aikaa (n. 1,5 min) joka kuljettajalta kuluu kävelyyn junan toiseen päähän.

Siis kun suunnanvaihto hoidetaan nopeasti, paluusuunnan kuljettaja on jo valmiiksi toisen ohjaamon kohdalla. Tämä on vakiotoimintaa, jota olen nähnyt Brysselissä ja Madridissa.

Tottakai on selvä, että Ruoholahti-Länsi lisää pelivaraa, mutta ei se jatkuvaan toimintaan ja kapasiteettiin mitään vaikuta. Ruoholahteen tulee ja sieltä lähtee juna joka vuorovälillä riippumatta siitä, kummalla puolella asemaa puoli vaihdetaan.

Ja kuten Rainer oivalsi viestissään, Ruoholahdessa radanrakennus jättää nämä kääntöraiteet pois käytöstä. Silloin käännytään yhdellä raiteella, muutakaan ei voida.




> Nyt Helsingin asemalla lähtevä tai saapuva juna varaa usein käytännössä kaksi laituria ja raidetta liikennöitävältä puolelta pariksikin minuutiksi. Kääntöraidejärjestelyllä tuota efektiä ei tapahdu vaan lähtevät ja saapuvat junat ovat vain yhdellä raiteella.


Jos Ruoholahdessa on molemmilla raiteilla juna, Ruoholahteen saapuvan junan kannalta tilanne on sama riippumatta siitä, missä suunnanvaihto tapahtuu. Tulolaituri on saatava tyhjäksi, ja se voi tyhjentyä yhtä hyvin idän kuin lännenkin suuntaan.




> Kääntöraiteilla voidaan myös säilyttää junia silloin kun on liikennehäiriöitä ja syöttää helposti lisäjunia.


Yhden raiteen käännöllä ilman kääntöraiteita voidaan myös säilyttää ylimääräistä junaa toisella aseman raiteella. Sitä on vaan vähän hankala saada sinne, koska läntisin mahdollisuus vaihtaa pohjoiselta eteläiselle raiteelle ajosuuntaa vaihtamatta on Rautatientorin itäpuolella.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Osaako kukaan muuten selittää miten Helsingin rautatieasemalla riitti kapasiteetti ennen sähköistystä?


Varsinkin lähijunien määrä taisi olla silloin aika merkittävästi pienempi. Muistelen, että vielä 80-luvun alussa enintä osa nykyisistä kaupunkiradoista liikennöi 1-2 junaa tunnissa, ruuhka-aikana vähän enemmän. Mutta tämä siis jo hyvän aikaa sähköistyksen jälkeen.

----------


## teme

HKL kertoo kääntöraiteista seuraavaa:



> Miksi metrot ajavat kääntöraiteelle?
> 
> Metron pääteasemien kääntöraiteella kuljettaja siirtyy junan toiseen päähän. Itse juna ei siis fyysisesti käänny ympäri, vaan ainoastaan sen kulkusuunta muuttuu. Kääntöraiteita käytetään pääteaseman kapasiteetin lisäämiseksi, jotta junien saapuminen ja lähteminen ei olisi riippuvaista toisistaan.
> 
> Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa kääntöraiteita ei kuitenkaan käytetä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, sillä silloin lähtevä juna ehtii pois laiturista ennen kuin saapuva tulee asemalle.
> 
> Lisäksi kääntöraiteilla lyhennetään junia ruuhka-ajan päätteeksi, ja niillä voidaan tehdä myös pikaisia siivous- ja huoltotoimenpiteitä.
> http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...Usein+kysyttya

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Varsinkin lähijunien määrä taisi olla silloin aika merkittävästi pienempi. Muistelen, että vielä 80-luvun alussa enintä osa nykyisistä kaupunkiradoista liikennöi 1-2 junaa tunnissa, ruuhka-aikana vähän enemmän. Mutta tämä siis jo hyvän aikaa sähköistyksen jälkeen.


Vuorotiheys lienee ollut suhteellinen käsite enne sähköistystä, mutta ruuhka-aikaan on saattanut kuitenkin olla aikamoinen vilske kun suurin osa junista oli veturivetoisia jotka piti peruuttaa lähtöraiteelle ja rituaalit olivat varmaan hitaammat kuin nykyisin. Ja suosituimpien kaukojunienkin lähtöajat lienee olleet samaan aikaan kun ihmiset lähti töistä. 

Tietääkö kukaan miten selvittiin 8 raiteella jos oli samaan aikaan lähdössä kaukojuna sekä itän että pohjoiseen, ja mahdollisesti myös länteen, ja saapuneita kaukojunia samoista suunnista, ja paikallisjunia sekä Riihimäen että Kirkkonummen suuntaan? Vai tehtiinkö niin että idän junat lähtivät puoli tuntia pohjoisen junien jälkeen, että eivät varanneet samoja raiteita? Ja miten ahkerassa käytössä veturien ympäriajoraide oli? 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Osaako kukaan muuten selittää miten Helsingin rautatieasemalla riitti kapasiteetti ennen sähköistystä? Ainakin vanhojen kuvien mukaan oli käytössä vain nykyiset raiteet 4-11, ja joitakin  pätkäraiteita laitureiden päissä, ilmeisesti moottorivaunuja varten? Lisäksi 2 keskeisintä raidetta oli yhdistetty toisiinsa kolmannella raiteella josta johti vaihteet laiturin päähän, jolla veturin ympäriajo voitiin tehdä.


Helsingin ratapihan raidejärjestelyt uusittiin täydellisesti noin 1968-1970 eli käytännössä sähköistyksen rakentamisen yhteydessä. Voidaan sanoa, että raidejärjestelyiden uusiminen oli sähköistyksen kannalta välttämätöntä.

Helsingin vanhan ratapihan liikenne (vuoteen 1967 asti) toimi pääperiaatteiltaan niin, että raiteet 2-4 (likimain nykyisten raiteiden 4-6 paikalla) oli varattu lähteviä kaukojunia varten. Toki niiltä lähti tarpeen mukaan paikallisjuniakin. Raiteet 7-9 (suunnilleen nykyisten raiteiden 9-11 paikalla) oli vastaavasti varattu saapuville kaukojunille. Aseman keskellä olevat raiteet 5 ja 6 olivat paikallisliikennettä varten ja niiden välissä oli lisäraide, jota pitkin veturi saattoi ajaa junarungon ympäri. Myös raiteelta 7 pääsi saapuneen junan veturi ajamaan pois raiteen 8 kautta, mikäli jälkimmäinen raide oli tyhjä.

Ruuhkissa lisää kapasiteettia saatiin niin, että junia lähti myös itäisen siipirakennuksen päässä olevilta raiteilta (nykyisten raiteiden 1-3 paikalta) ja toisaalta saapuvia junia otettiin läntisen siipirakennuksen päähän ja kiitotavara-asemalle (nykyisten raiteiden 12-19 kohdalle). Raiteiden 5 ja 6 Pasilan puoleisessa päässä oli myös jotain pätkäraiteita (olikohan 5b ja 6b?), joilta mahtui lähtemään esim. Lättähattujuna.

Mutta pääasiallinen vastaus kapasiteetin riittävyyteen on, että vanhan ratapihan aikaan junia kulki vain murto-osa nykyisestä määrästä. Oikeastaan raiteiden vähäinen määrä ei välttämättä ollut vanhan ratapihan pahin ongelma vaan suuri vaihtotöiden tarve sekä se, että ratapiha oli suunniteltu lähinnä alle 10-vaunuisia junia varten. Kun 60-luvulla 15-20 -vaunuiset matkustajajunat alkoivat yleistyä niin tilanne oli sellainen, etteivät pisimmät junat enää mahtuneet laitureihin ja sulkivat ratapihalta kulkuteitäkin, kuten tässä: http://vaunut.org/kuva/28661.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:11 ----------




> Tietääkö kukaan miten selvittiin 8 raiteella jos oli samaan aikaan lähdössä kaukojuna sekä itän että pohjoiseen, ja mahdollisesti myös länteen, ja saapuneita kaukojunia samoista suunnista, ja paikallisjunia sekä Riihimäen että Kirkkonummen suuntaan?


Vielä 60-luvulla oli Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä vain neljä raidetta, joista kaksi oli varattu Helsingin ja Pasilan alaratapihan välistä huoltoliikennettä varten. Matkustajaliikenne kulki siis kokonaisuudessaan kahta raidetta käyttäen eli yksi raide oli lähteviä ja yksi saapuvia junia varten. Niinpä tuohon aikaan ei Helsingistä voinut lähteä kahta matkustajajunaa samanaikaisesti vaan ne lähtivät peräkkäin ja aikataulujen mukainen vuoroväli oli ruuhka-aikoina 5 min. 

On toki mahdollista, että joskus Helsingistä on lähetetty juna Pasilaan myös "väärää puolta", jos samaan aikaan ei ollut saapuvia junia eli teoriassa kahdenkin junan samanaikainen lähtö saattoi olla mahdollinen. Lisäksi kuulemma juhlapyhien lisäpikajunia ajettiin joskus Pasilan alaratapihan kautta, kun niitä jouduttiin ottamaan Töölön ratapihalle tai kiitotavara-asemalle raiteille, joille ei päässyt Pasilan yläratapihan kautta. Eli on periaatteessa mahdollista, että Helsinkiin on joskus saapunut kaksikin junaa samanaikaisesti myös vanhan ratapihan aikaan mutta mitenkään kätevää se ei ole ollut.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Tässä keskustelussa on selvinnyt että kaupunkiradoilla riittää 3 - 4 laituriraidetta yhtä kaksiraiteista rataa kohti. Ei liene myöskään mahdotonta lisätä täällä: viiden minuutin vuoroväli voitaneen jopa puolittaa.
Kaukoliikenneraiteilla tämä ei ole mahdollista. Jos junat kääntyvät laiturissa, ne joutuvat odottamaan lähtöä lähijunia kauemmin, jolloin laituritarve kasvaa. Toisaalta jos junarungot ajetaan välillä Ilmalaan, niin Kaisaniemen - Linnunlaulun alueelle tulee paljon risteävää liikennettä (mitä lisää kaupunkiratojen huoltoliikenne). Vuortiheyttä rajoittaa myös linjaosuudella junien väliset nopeuserot: lähijunat ovat nopeampia kuin kaukojunat! Realistinen maksimi voisi olla liikennöinti viiden minuutin välein. Tämä antaisi 12 aikataulupolkua tunnissa.
Kuinka pitkälle tämä riittää? Lähitulevaisuuden tarve voisi olla seuraava (tunnissa suuntaansa):
- 2 kaukojunaa Tampereelle ja 1 Kouvolaan
- 3 lähijunaa Riihimäelle ja 1 Lahteen
- ajoittain junia Venäjälle ja yöjunia pohjoiseen (ja toivottavasti itäänkin!), tarvitsevat ehkä yhden yhteisen tunnittaisen aikataulupolun
 - 3 lisälähijunaa Riihimäelle ja 1 Lahteen (vain ruuhkasuuntaan)
Tämä tekee yhteensä 12 eli maksimikapasiteetti on jo hyvin lähellä! Ja tässä ei ole huomioitu tarvetta kahdentaa Helsinkiin saapuvia Pendolinoja. Junavälin lyhentäminen minuutilla toisi kolme aikataulupolkua lisää tunnissa, mutta pystyykö ohjausjärjestelmä ylläpitämään sitä riittävän luotettavasti?
Valitettavasti kaupunkiratojen lisäkapasiteettia ei voi siirtää kaukoliikenneraiteiden hyväksi muuten kuin rakentamalla Pisara, jolloin neljä linjaraidetta vapautuu kaukoliikenteelle. Tästäkään ei ole hirveästi hyötyä ellei Pasilasta pohjoiseen päin saada lisäraiteita; käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa että Pisara on kiinteästi kytköksissä kaukoliikenteen suoraan lentokenttärataan. Ne olisikin rakennettava yhtäaikaa. Siihen asti olisi pärjättävä nykyisellä raiteistolla pienin viilauksin. Pisaran rakentaminen pelkästään ratapihasolmujen aukaisemiseksi tai luonnonoloilta suojautumiseksi ei liene kannattavaa joskin jos rahaa löytyy niin ei rata toki hyödytön ole,

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On toki mahdollista, että joskus Helsingistä on lähetetty juna Pasilaan myös "väärää puolta", jos samaan aikaan ei ollut saapuvia junia eli teoriassa kahdenkin junan samanaikainen lähtö saattoi olla mahdollinen. Lisäksi kuulemma juhlapyhien lisäpikajunia ajettiin joskus Pasilan alaratapihan kautta, kun niitä jouduttiin ottamaan Töölön ratapihalle tai kiitotavara-asemalle raiteille, joille ei päässyt Pasilan yläratapihan kautta. Eli on periaatteessa mahdollista, että Helsinkiin on joskus saapunut kaksikin junaa samanaikaisesti myös vanhan ratapihan aikaan mutta mitenkään kätevää se ei ole ollut.


En tarkoittanut "kaksi junaa samaan aikaan" kysymyksellä, että ne olisi lähtenyt samalla minuuttilukemalla vaan n 10 min sisällä. 

Mikä olisi kiinnostava tietää on, miten yleistä oli Töölön tavara-aseman ja matkustaja-asemarakennuksen viereisen kiitotavara-aseman käyttö matkustajajunille. Se liene kaikkien tiedossa että olympialaisten aikana oli "Helsinki-Töölö" niminen tilapäinen matkustaja-asema tavaramakasinien vieressä, mutta muulloin? Itse en muista pikkupoikana että varsinaisen matkustajaratapihan ulkopuolisia raiteita olisi koskaan käytetty matkustajien käyttöön, mutta miksipä ei? Entä satamaradat sitten, onko niitä pitkin ajettu matkustajajunia muulloin kuin joidenkin kutsuvieras-ym erikoisajelujen yhteydessä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Resiina

> Entä satamaradat sitten, onko niitä pitkin ajettu matkustajajunia muulloin kuin joidenkin kutsuvieras-ym erikoisajelujen yhteydessä?
> t. Rainer


Herttoniemen radalla oli lyhyen aikaa aikataulun mukaista matkustajaliikennettä 21.12.1962 - 5.1.1963
Lähde:
http://www.seisake.net/satamarata3/index.php
http://www.seisake.net/satamarata3/historia.php
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herttoniemen_satamarata
Lisäksi oli Maimin hautausmaalle mennyt juna



> Aina vuoteen 1924 asti ruumiiden kuljetukset tapahtuivat Ruoholahdessa sijainneelta ruumishuoneelta Malmille keskiviikkoisin ja sunnuntaisin. Junassa oli kaksi ruumisvaunua, yksi II luokan sekä kolme III luokan henkilövaunua. Ruumisvaunut olivat junan loppupäässä. Näin sekä vainajat että saattoväki kuin myös siunauksen toimittaneet papit matkasivat samalla kyydillä hautausmaalle. Hautausmaalla juna odotti siunaustilaisuuden ajan ja paluumatkan suruväki teki samalla junalla. Vuonna 1911 tehtiin ehdotus henkilö- ja ruumiskuljetusten erottamisesta, mutta vasta 15.6. 1921 kirkkohallintokunta teki asiasta päätöksen. 
> 
> Keskiviikon junat lähtivät sen jälkeen Ruoholahdesta pysähtyen Töölössä (VR:n entisen tavara-aseman kohdalla), Pasilassa ja tarvittaessa Oulunkylässä. Paluusuunnassa juna ajoi ymmärrettävästi Helsingin pääasemalle. Sunnuntaisin toinen junapari kulki vain Helsingistä Malmin hautausmaalle ja takaisin. Ruumisvaunuja ei sunnuntaisin ollut mukana. Vuoden 1923 jälkipuoliskolla tai aivan vuoden 1924 alussa siirtyi ruumiiden kuljetus tapahtuvaksi Harjun ruumishuoneelta Sörnäisistä


Vuonna 1913 kyseiset junat noudattivat seuraavallaista aikataulua
Sunnuntaina ja Keskiviikkona
Helsinki 12.20
Fredriksberg 12.30
Ågelby 12.37
Malm 12.43
Malmin hautausmaa 12.48
iltapäivällä takaisin
Malmin hautausmaa 3.23
Malm 3.28
Ågelby 3.34
Fredriksberg 3.40
Helsinki 3.45
Liikenne loppui 19.12. 1954
Lähde:
http://www.valt.helsinki.fi/projects...MI/RATAHAU.HTM
Suomen valtionrautatiet. Aikataulu N:o 86

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tässä keskustelussa on selvinnyt että kaupunkiradoilla riittää 3 - 4 laituriraidetta yhtä kaksiraiteista rataa kohti. Ei liene myöskään mahdotonta lisätä täällä: viiden minuutin vuoroväli voitaneen jopa puolittaa.
> Kaukoliikenneraiteilla tämä ei ole mahdollista. Jos junat kääntyvät laiturissa, ne joutuvat odottamaan lähtöä lähijunia kauemmin, jolloin laituritarve kasvaa.


Kyllä kai keskustelun tulos on ollut ennemminkin että kaupunkiradoille riittää 1 - 2 raidetta yhtä pariraidetta kohden. Kaukoliikenteen pariraide taasen tarvitsee 2 - 6 raidetta riippuen liikennöintikäytännöistä ja siitä kuinka paljon on käytössä molempiin suuntiin ajettavia junarunkoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi oli Maimin hautausmaalle mennyt juna


Hyvä että muistutit. Se lienee useimpien tiedossa että se lähti Vallilan/Harjun ruumishuoneelta, mutta että se on aikaisemmin lähtenyt myös Ruoholahdesta ei tullut mieleen heti. 

Osaako joku sanoa, onko Sörnäisten vankilaan kulkenut vankikuljetusjunia, ja milloin? 

Yhdessä Antti Tuurin kirjoittamassa romaanissa "Suuri asejuna Pietarista" jossa kuvataan punakaartin aselastia kuljettavan juna matkaa Pietarista Helsingin kautta Tampereelle kansalaissodan aikana talvella 1918. Kirjan mukaan se ei kulkenut Helsingin rautatieasemalle vaan Hakaniemeen, jossa toimi tilapäinen rautatieasema myös matkustajille. Onko tällaista ollut todellisuudessa kansalaissodan aikana vai onko se vain keksitty juttu?

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Mikä olisi kiinnostava tietää on, miten yleistä oli Töölön tavara-aseman ja matkustaja-asemarakennuksen viereisen kiitotavara-aseman käyttö matkustajajunille. Se liene kaikkien tiedossa että olympialaisten aikana oli "Helsinki-Töölö" niminen tilapäinen matkustaja-asema tavaramakasinien vieressä, mutta muulloin? Itse en muista pikkupoikana että varsinaisen matkustajaratapihan ulkopuolisia raiteita olisi koskaan käytetty matkustajien käyttöön, mutta miksipä ei?


60-luvun aikataulukirjoissa on osalle aamun ruuhkajunista merkitty saapumisraide läntisen siipirakennuksen päähän eli raiteille, jotka oli numeroitu silloin 10:stä alkaen (eli nykyään raiteesta 12 alkaen). Jos katsotaan, että varsinainen matkustaja-asema päättyi silloin asemarakennuksen sisäpihan läntisimpään raiteeseen (silloin 9 ja nykyään 11) niin sitten kiitotavara-aseman voitanee katsoa olleen päivittäisessä matkustajajunakäytössä. Jos taas osa läntisen siipirakennuksen päässä olleista raiteistakin luetaan matkustaja-asemaan niin raja matkustaja-aseman ja kiitotavara-aseman välillä taitaa olla jo aika häilyvä.

Töölön tavara-asemalle tuskin on normaalitilanteessa ajettu mutta olympiakisat eivät toisaalta liene ainoa kerta, kun näin on tapahtunut. 60-luvulla ja sitä varhaisemmalla ajalla armeija liikkui paljolti junilla, erilaiset massatapahtumat kuten urheiluliittojen kesäkisat tai kommunistien "rauhankonferenssit" aiheuttivat lukuisten lisäjunien tarpeen yms. Näitä on ohjattu ties minne. Muistelisin nähneeni sellaisiakin lisäjunien aikatauluja, joissa saapumispaikaksi oli merkitty Vallilan tavara-asema.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 60-luvun aikataulukirjoissa on osalle aamun ruuhkajunista merkitty saapumisraide läntisen siipirakennuksen päähän eli raiteille, jotka oli numeroitu silloin 10:stä alkaen (eli nykyään raiteesta 12 alkaen). Jos katsotaan, että varsinainen matkustaja-asema päättyi silloin asemarakennuksen sisäpihan läntisimpään raiteeseen (silloin 9 ja nykyään 11) niin sitten kiitotavara-aseman voitanee katsoa olleen päivittäisessä matkustajajunakäytössä. Jos taas osa läntisen siipirakennuksen päässä olleista raiteistakin luetaan matkustaja-asemaan niin raja matkustaja-aseman ja kiitotavara-aseman välillä taitaa olla jo aika häilyvä.


Länsisiiven päätyjen raiteet taisivat olla jonkinlaisia seisontaraiteita matkustajajunille, mutta varmaan myös ruuhka-aikaan matkustajien ottamista ja jättämistä varten. Itselläni ei ole muistikuvia sähköistystä edltävältä ajalta juuri. Sähköistyksen jälkeiseltä ajalta 1970-luvun alussa muistan että joku rantaradan juna saattoi lähteä nykyiseltä raiteelta 12. Varsinaiseen vakituiseen käyttöön raiteet 12-14 tulivat 1975 Martinlaakson radan valmistuttua, mutta mitään kosmeettisiakaan muutostöitä ei niille raiteille tehty. Muistan että raiteiden 13 ja 14 välissä oli vanha, matala ja vaikeakulkuinen puulaituri aika pitkään. Nykyinen Elielinaukio eli Länsisiiven ja  Postitalon välinen alue ja koko muu ratapiha taisi sitten olla yleisöltä suljettua, vain kiitotavara- ja postivaunujen kuormausaluetta niin kauan kuin oli. Minä ja eräs koulukaverini harrastimme 1970-luvun alussa kerran siirrettävillä kaukojunarungoilla matkustamista matkustajaratapihan ja Töölön huoltoratapihan välillä, kunnes joku vihainen asemamies näki meidät ja ajoi meidät pois. 




> Töölön tavara-asemalle tuskin on normaalitilanteessa ajettu mutta olympiakisat eivät toisaalta liene ainoa kerta, kun näin on tapahtunut. 60-luvulla ja sitä varhaisemmalla ajalla armeija liikkui paljolti junilla, erilaiset massatapahtumat kuten urheiluliittojen kesäkisat tai kommunistien "rauhankonferenssit" aiheuttivat lukuisten lisäjunien tarpeen yms. Näitä on ohjattu ties minne. Muistelisin nähneeni sellaisiakin lisäjunien aikatauluja, joissa saapumispaikaksi oli merkitty Vallilan tavara-asema.


Niin, olisi mielenkiintoisaa nähdä kuvia noista junista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...tml?origin=rss

----------


## hmikko

> http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...tml?origin=rss





> Aseman purkaminenkaan ei ole poissuljettu vaihtoehto.


Yesh. Dynamiittia sen alle ennen kuin joku keksii suojella. (Aloitin jokin aika sitten ketjun http://jlf.fi/f19/3824-asema-arkkitehtuuri/ aiheesta.) Tosin en kyllä yhtään ihmettelisi, vaikka nykyisen tilalle tulisi toinen yhtä heikko esitys.

Etäisesti ottaa päähän tuo Manhattanin mainitseminen esikuvana milloin missäkin yhteydessä. New York oli ja on monen teollisuuden ja kulttuurin alan keskus, mikä tekee siitä mielenkiintoisen. Torneja sinänsä on joka kylässä.

----------


## MaunuHolma

Onko tällä foorumilla jo käsitelty Pisararadan vaikutus Kehäradan matka-aikoihin?

Jos Kehärata yhdistetään Pisararataan sillä tavalla kuin on suunniteltu, saadaan lenkki. Aikataulu on laadittava niin, että kierrosaika on vuorovälin kokonaislukumonikerta. Jos vuoroväli on suunnitelman mukaan 10 minuuttia, niin kierrosaika voi olla 50 minuuttia, 60 minuuttia, 70 minuuttia jne, mutta ei mitään siltä väliltä. 

Jos kierros muutoin kestäisi esimerkiksi 61 minuuttia, joudutaankin kierrokselle varaamaan aikataulussa 70 minuuttia aikaa. 

Pisara siis kasvattaa Kehäradan matka-aikoja pahimmillaan yli 15%. Eikö tämä ole aika paha järjestelmäongelma? 

Jos vuoroväli olisi esimerkiksi 2 minuuttia, ongelma olisi merkityksetön, mutta 10 minuutin vuorovälillä se on merkityksellinen.

----------


## PNu

> Jos Kehärata yhdistetään Pisararataan sillä tavalla kuin on suunniteltu, saadaan lenkki. Aikataulu on laadittava niin, että kierrosaika on vuorovälin kokonaislukumonikerta. Jos vuoroväli on suunnitelman mukaan 10 minuuttia, niin kierrosaika voi olla 50 minuuttia, 60 minuuttia, 70 minuuttia jne, mutta ei mitään siltä väliltä. 
> 
> Jos kierros muutoin kestäisi esimerkiksi 61 minuuttia, joudutaankin kierrokselle varaamaan aikataulussa 70 minuuttia aikaa.


Mutta eihän saman junan ole pakko ajaa useampaa kierrosta peräkkäin Kehäradalla. Järjestely voi mennä vaikka niin, että Keravalta Helsinkiin saapunut juna ajaa seuraavaksi yhden kierroksen Kehäradalla ja jatkaa sen jälkeen Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta eihän saman junan ole pakko ajaa useampaa kierrosta peräkkäin Kehäradalla. Järjestely voi mennä vaikka niin, että Keravalta Helsinkiin saapunut juna ajaa seuraavaksi yhden kierroksen Kehäradalla ja jatkaa sen jälkeen Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalle.


Edellinen kirjoittaja tarkoitti sitä että jos kierrosaika ei ole tasan vuorovälillä jaettava luku, on kierrosikaan lisättävä minuutteja niin että se on tasan jaettava. Ja jos niitä minuutteja joutuu  lisäämään vaikka 9, niin ajoaika venyy turhan pitkäksi . Se voi vaatia käytännössä myäs että jollain asemalla seisoo samaan aikaan 2 samaan suuntaan menevää junaa, tai sitten että monilla asemilla seistään yli minuutin tai kaksikin ja körötellään hitaasti.

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Edellinen kirjoittaja tarkoitti sitä että jos kierrosaika ei ole tasan vuorovälillä jaettava luku, on kierrosikaan lisättävä minuutteja niin että se on tasan jaettava. Ja jos niitä minuutteja joutuu  lisäämään vaikka 9, niin ajoaika venyy turhan pitkäksi .


Te olette nyt kehittäneet ongelman, jota ei oikeasti ole. Jos Kehäradan juna saapuu Helsinkiin esim. xx.05 ja seuraava lähtö Kehäradalle olisi xx.10 niin ei junan suinkaan tarvitse Helsingissä viittä minuuttia odottaa vaan se voi jatkaa suoraan Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalle tai Keravalle ja vastaavasti seuraava Leppävaarasta/Keravalta saapuva juna ajaa xx.10 Kehäradalle lähtevän vuoron. Tietysti ajoaikaan saatetaan jossain joutua lisäämään minuutti tai kaksi, jotta junat ajaisivat Pisararadalla sopivalla vuorovälillä mutta ei nyt sentään yhdeksää minuuttia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Te olette nyt kehittäneet ongelman, jota ei oikeasti ole. Jos Kehäradan juna saapuu Helsinkiin esim. xx.05 ja seuraava lähtö Kehäradalle olisi xx.10 niin ei junan suinkaan tarvitse Helsingissä viittä minuuttia odottaa vaan se voi jatkaa suoraan Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalle tai Keravalle ja vastaavasti seuraava Leppävaarasta/Keravalta saapuva juna ajaa xx.10 Kehäradalle lähtevän vuoron. Tietysti ajoaikaan saatetaan jossain joutua lisäämään minuutti tai kaksi, jotta junat ajaisivat Pisararadalla sopivalla vuorovälillä mutta ei nyt sentään yhdeksää minuuttia.


Tietysti sillä että juna tekee "kiepin" voi vähäsen minuuteilla pelata, mutta silloinkin voi pahimmassa tapauksessa joutua lisäämään n 5 minuuttia ajoaikaan että saadaan vuorovälit natsaamaan. Reitikartoilla sellainen kieppi voi olla vaikea havainnollistaa ja siksi määränpää-/linjatunnuskilpiä joudutaan vaihtaamaan lennosta tiheään ja hoitamaan kuulutukset kunnolla, muuten matkustajat eksyvät väärään junaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Tietysti sillä että juna tekee "kiepin" voi vähäsen minuuteilla pelata, mutta silloinkin voi pahimmassa tapauksessa joutua lisäämään n 5 minuuttia ajoaikaan että saadaan vuorovälit natsaamaan.


Tässä voidaan pelata silläkin, missä määrin Keravan junille laitetaan välipysähdyksiä Helsingin ja Tikkurilan välille. Lisäksi vuorovälin ei ole pakko olla Pisararadalla tasan 5 min vaan välit voivat olla myös 4 min ja 6 min. Eli pitäisin pahimman version toteutumista epätodennäköisenä.




> Reitikartoilla sellainen kieppi voi olla vaikea havainnollistaa ja siksi määränpää-/linjatunnuskilpiä joudutaan vaihtaamaan lennosta tiheään ja hoitamaan kuulutukset kunnolla, muuten matkustajat eksyvät väärään junaan.


Mutta onko kieppiä tarvetta edes suuremmin havainnollistaa? Harva matkustanee Kehäradalla yli puoli kierrosta yhtä kyytiä, joten esim. Hakaniemestä Kannelmäkeen pyrkivän tuskin tarvitsee tietää, onko juna tulossa Kehäradalta vai Keravalta. Hän tarvitsee ainostaan tiedon, jatkaako juna Huopalahdessa Leppävaaran vai Kehäradan suuntaan. Lisäksi Pisaran toteutumiseen menee kymmeniä vuosia, joten informaatiota ainakin toivon mukaan osataan silloin jakaa tehokkaammin  kuin tänä päivänä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta onko kieppiä tarvetta edes suuremmin havainnollistaa?


Havainnolistaminen on nimenomaan tärkeää koska kaikenlaiset silmukka- kieppi- kahdeksikko- ja tiimalasi- reitit tekevät suunnistamisen muutenkin vaikeaksi. Vihoviimeinen ratkaisu on sellainen kuin ratikkalinjalla 3B/3T. Kun olin nuori, enkä käynyt Helsingissä niin säännöllisesti, ja jos piti matkustaa kolmosella, eksyin n puolessa yrityksistä väärään kolmoseen. Jos nyt olis pakko esim neuvoa rautalangasta jollekin millä kolmosella pääsee esim Hakaniemen torilta Olympialaiturille, niin hommasta ei tulisi yhtään mitään.

Jos kehärata/pisararata tekee jonkun kiepin, ja linjatunnus on koko matkalla sama, niin veikkaan että 70% matkustajista valitsee väärän junan. Ainoa tapa jotenkin hanskata on säilyttää nykyiset linjat esim E=keskusta-Espoo, M=keskusta-Myyrmäki-lentoasema, I=keskusta-Tikkurila-lentoasema ja K=keskusta-Kerava. Sama juna joutuu siis matkansa aikana käyttämään 4 erilaista reittikilpeä. Jos haluaa matkustaa esim Töölöstä Korsoon niin mistä matkustaja voi oikein tietää mihin junaan hänen pitää nousta? Erilaisia vempaimia jolla informaatiota voi välittää on jo nyt olemassa mutta osaako sitä infoa kukaan tulkita oikein jos sitä tulee liikaa. Täytyy kysyä kuten Georg Ots iskelmässä Muuttuvat Laulut: _"muuttuuko ihminen ja mihin suuntan?"_

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos nyt olis pakko esim neuvoa rautalangasta jollekin millä kolmosella pääsee esim Hakaniemen torilta Olympialaiturille, niin hommasta ei tulisi yhtään mitään.


"Mene 3B:llä siihen suuntaan, jonka pysäkkikilvessä lukee Eira Kauppatori."

----------


## PNu

> Jos kehärata/pisararata tekee jonkun kiepin, ja linjatunnus on koko matkalla sama, niin veikkaan että 70% matkustajista valitsee väärän junan. Ainoa tapa jotenkin hanskata on säilyttää nykyiset linjat esim E=keskusta-Espoo, M=keskusta-Myyrmäki-lentoasema, I=keskusta-Tikkurila-lentoasema ja K=keskusta-Kerava. Sama juna joutuu siis matkansa aikana käyttämään 4 erilaista reittikilpeä.


Luonnollisestikaan juna ei kulkisi koko matkaa samalla tunnuksella mutta ei siinä myöskään neljää tunnusta tarvita. Kaksi on jo riittävästi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Luonnollisestikaan juna ei kulkisi koko matkaa samalla tunnuksella mutta ei siinä myöskään neljää tunnusta tarvita. Kaksi on jo riittävästi.


Silloin eksymisvaara iskee nimenomaan Pasilan asemalla. Jos linjatunukset ovat esim A =rantaradan haara keskustan ja Hakaniemen kautta kiertäen lentokentälle ja B = pääradan haara päinvastoin, niin Pasilasta kohti keskustaa kulkee kaksi A:ta ja kaksi B:tä ja Pasilasta poispäin myös kaksi A:ta ja kaksi B:tä.   Pelkkä määränpääkyltti linjatunnuksen lisäksi ei riitä, koska Pasilasta menisi silloinkin kaksi A:ta  Espooseen ja kaksi A:ta lentokentälle, mutta eri suuntiin. Jos olet ulkopaikkakuntalainen ja haluat päästä vain Pasilasta Hakaniemeen niin ota  niistä sitten selvää millä niistä pääsee suorinta reittiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> 
>  Jos nyt olis pakko esim neuvoa rautalangasta jollekin millä kolmosella pääsee esim Hakaniemen torilta Olympialaiturille, niin hommasta ei tulisi yhtään mitään.
> 
> 
> "Mene 3B:llä siihen suuntaan, jonka pysäkkikilvessä lukee Eira Kauppatori."


Meniköhän tuokaan oikein? Ainakin 3B ratikan määränpäätietona matkalla etelään lukee minusta nyt Kaivopuisto eikä Kauppatori. Mutta onko kaikki pysäkkikilvet päivitetty?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos olet ulkopaikkakuntalainen ja haluat päästä vain Pasilasta Hakaniemeen niin ota  niistä sitten selvää millä niistä pääsee suorinta reittiä.


Se kyllä selviää aseman opasteilla. Täysin linjatunnuksista riippumatta oikea laituri täytyy silti löytää jollain keinoin. Ja Hakaniemeen pääsee Pasilasta ainoastaan yhdeltä laiturilta; siltä, jonka kyltissä lukee Hakaniemi - Keskusta. Ja siinä toisessa lukee Töölö - Keskusta. Sieltä ei pääse Hakaniemeen. Pasilan Pisara-junien on joka tapauksessa pakko tulla juuri tietyille laitureille.

En silti kannata, että Pisaralla ajettaisiin junia ristiin Kehäradan ja muiden ratojen välillä, vaan Kehäradan junien tulisi pysyä Kehäradalla.

----------


## Chae-chu

> Jos kehärata/pisararata tekee jonkun kiepin, ja linjatunnus on koko matkalla sama, niin veikkaan että 70% matkustajista valitsee väärän junan. Ainoa tapa jotenkin hanskata on säilyttää nykyiset linjat esim E=keskusta-Espoo, M=keskusta-Myyrmäki-lentoasema, I=keskusta-Tikkurila-lentoasema ja K=keskusta-Kerava.


Tästä tuli muuten offtopicina mieleeni, että tuo M-junan tunnus on hämäävä, varsinkin jos se jossain vaiheessa tulee risteämään metron kanssa. (vertaa metron oranssi M ja M-junan oranssi M)  :Smile:

----------


## Nrg

> Jos kehärata/pisararata tekee jonkun kiepin, ja linjatunnus on koko matkalla sama, niin veikkaan että 70% matkustajista valitsee väärän junan. Ainoa tapa jotenkin hanskata on säilyttää nykyiset linjat esim E=keskusta-Espoo, M=keskusta-Myyrmäki-lentoasema, I=keskusta-Tikkurila-lentoasema ja K=keskusta-Kerava. Sama juna joutuu siis matkansa aikana käyttämään 4 erilaista reittikilpeä. Jos haluaa matkustaa esim Töölöstä Korsoon niin mistä matkustaja voi oikein tietää mihin junaan hänen pitää nousta?


Mikäli olisi kaksi linjaa, olisi Töölössä ollessaan matkustajalla vaihtoehtoina junat länteen (Espoo (E), Lentokentälle (K)) ja itään (Keravalle K, Lentokentälle (E)). Näistä vain yksi menee loogisesti Korsoon. Tämä ei ole yhtään sen vaikeampaa kuin mennä Tikkurilasta Korsoon K-junalla, vain ja ainoastaan oikea suunta on valittava aseman näyttöjen kertoman määränpäätekstien avulla. Töölöstä Korsoon ei ainakaan minun logiikallani eroa tuosta mitenkään.

Hahmottelin linjoja tietokoneella ja tulin siihen tulokseen, ettei 3BT kaivokadulla -tyyppisiä linjatunnusongelmia syntyisi kuin Pasilan asemalla. Sielläkin on varsin selkeä laiturijako ja hyvä matkustajainformaatio laitureilla. Tällöin homma menisi näin:

Laituri A ja B: 

E Huopalahti - Espoo 
E Helsinki - Lentokenttä

K Huopalahti - Lentokenttä
K Helsinki - Kerava

Laituri C ja D:

K Tikkurila - Kerava
K Helsinki - Lentokenttä

E Tikkurila - Lentokenttä
E Helsinki - Espoo

Koska laiturit A, B, C ja D ovat fyysisesti täysin eri laiturit, uskoisin homman pelittävän näinkin. (Vastaavasti neljän linjatunnuksen yksi yhtenäinen linja on melkoinen soppa sekin). Oikeastaan kyseessä olisivat Pasilan kaksi eri asemaa, läntinen (A,B) ja itäinen (C,D). Näin erottelemalla ongelmia ei ainakaan olisi, linjakarttaankin itäisen ja läntisen aseman välille olisi helppo piirtää kävely-yhteys. Onhan matka läntisimmältä laiturilta itäisimmälle tosiasiassa melko pitkä kun otetaan liukuportaat yms. mukaan. 

Sanoisin kyllä että 70% ehdotuksesi on matkustajien rajua aliarviointia.

----------


## GT8N

> Tästä tuli muuten offtopicina mieleeni, että tuo M-junan tunnus on hämäävä, varsinkin jos se jossain vaiheessa tulee risteämään metron kanssa. (vertaa metron oranssi M ja M-junan oranssi M)


Saa nähdä, mitkä ovat kirjaimet tulevaisuudessa, mutta nykyinen systeemi ei (totuttuun tapaan) ole looginen. Suunnitteluyksikössä ei yksinkertaisesti osata erottaa näitä toisistaan. 

Jos yhtään lanttu leikkaisi, metrolinjat saisivat tunnukset M1 (MM-RL) ja M2 (VS-RL) erotukseksi M-junasta. Lisäksi poikkeusliikenteeseen tunnukset M3 ja M4. Sitten voisi metromiehet jälleen paukutella henkseleitä ja hokea, kuonka hieno ja moderni kahden linjan verkosto täällä onkaan.

----------


## teme

Eikö linjanimeäminen olisi yksinkertaisinta tehdä yhteen suuntaan:
- K Kerava - Pisara - Espoo
- E Espoo - Pisara - Kerava
- I Lentokenttä - Tikkurila - Pisara - Myyrmäki - Lentokenttä
- M Lentokenttä - Myyrmäki - Pisara - Tikkurila - Lentokenttä.

Kirjaimet ei paljoa maksa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tästä tuli muuten offtopicina mieleeni, että tuo M-junan tunnus on hämäävä, varsinkin jos se jossain vaiheessa tulee risteämään metron kanssa. (vertaa metron oranssi M ja M-junan oranssi M)


Sitähän se tietysti on.  Olen muutama vuosi sitten jopa antanut asiasta palautteen VR:lle mutta vastaus ei ollut kovin mieltä ylentävä. Toivoisin kuitenkin että miettisivät kantansa uudelleen viimeistään sitten  kun Kehärata valmistuu. 

Mitä Pisaran linjatunnuksiin tulee niin kirjaimet uhkaavat todellakin loppua kesken jos jotain tolkkua halutaan saada aikaan, joten ne tarvitsisivat ennemin jotain lisänumeroita tai vastaavaa kertomaan mihin suuntaan juna kiertää jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Tästä tuli muuten offtopicina mieleeni, että tuo M-junan tunnus on hämäävä, varsinkin jos se jossain vaiheessa tulee risteämään metron kanssa. (vertaa metron oranssi M ja M-junan oranssi M)


Mulla on jostain epämääräinen mielikuva, että se olisi jopa tarkoituksella samankaltainen metron tunnuksen kanssa, ikään kuin odottamassa sitä, että Martinlaakson rata muutetaan alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisesti metroradaksi. Saattaa olla urbaanilegendaa tosin tämä.

----------


## GT8N

M-tunnus juontaa siitä ajasta, kun Martinlaakson rata avattiin. M niin kuin Martinlaakso. Kun jatko Vantaankoskelle avattiin, ei M enää ole merkannut mitään. Tosin onhan Martinlaakson rata erittäin metromainen, mutta soisi silti metron itseisarvoksi muuttuneen tunnuksen olevan jotain M-junasta eroavaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mulla on jostain epämääräinen mielikuva, että se olisi jopa tarkoituksella samankaltainen metron tunnuksen kanssa, ikään kuin odottamassa sitä, että Martinlaakson rata muutetaan alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaisesti metroradaksi. Saattaa olla urbaanilegendaa tosin tämä.


On urbaanilegenda. 




> M-tunnus juontaa siitä ajasta, kun Martinlaakson rata avattiin. M niin kuin Martinlaakso. Kun jatko Vantaankoskelle avattiin, ei M enää ole merkannut mitään. Tosin onhan Martinlaakson rata erittäin metromainen, mutta soisi silti metron itseisarvoksi muuttuneen tunnuksen olevan jotain M-junasta eroavaa.


Siis metronko pitää muuttaa tunnusta että M-juna saisi säilyttää? Ehdotuksia?

Lisäksi lähijunien tunnusvärit otettiin käyttöön vasta joskus 1980-90-luvulla, tarkkaan en muista milloin, mutta joka tapauksessa useita vuosia metroliikenteen alkamisen jälkeen, ja M-junalle annettiin jostain syystä kanssa oranssi väri, mutta vähän haaleampi kuin metron oranssi. Joka tapauksessa VR:llä ei olla koskaan välitetty siitä että ulkopaikkakuntalainen voi luulla M-junaa metroksi.

Selityksiä on annettu mm että kirjaimen vaihtamista esim V:hen ei onnistu koska se on "virkajunan" eli tyhjävaunujunan tunnus, ja muita vapaita kirjaimia jotka erottuvat kunnolla  kuulutuksissa ei ole, ja se tyypillisin selitys on, että mikäänhän ei kuitenkin parane vaihtamalla. Kehäradan myötä M-juna toivottavasti siirtyy historiaan kun se yhdistetään I:hin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kehäradan myötä M-juna toivottavasti siirtyy historiaan kun se yhdistetään I:hin.


Tai oikeastaan P:hen, koska Kehäradan junat kulkevat myös Hiekkaharjuun. Virallinen työnimihän on ollut MP-juna.

----------


## Murzu

> Tai oikeastaan P:hen, koska Kehäradan junat kulkevat myös Hiekkaharjuun. Virallinen työnimihän on ollut MP-juna.


P-juna Hiekkaharjuun on elänyt ja kuollut. Nykymaailma ei tunne enää P-junaa. Ei, vaikka nykyisten I-junien pääteasemaksi laitettaisiin Hiekkaharju, niin tunnut pysyisi I:nä. P-junaa ei ole olemassa. P ei ole enää yhtäkuin Hiekkaharju. P-tunnusta voidaan käyttää vaikkapa jossain aivan uudessa junayhteydessä, jos niin halutaan, P-kirjain ei ole millään tavalla enää sidoksissa Hiekkaharjuun. Anteeksi nihilismi, mutta näin on...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> P-tunnusta voidaan käyttää vaikkapa jossain aivan uudessa junayhteydessä, jos niin halutaan, P-kirjain ei ole millään tavalla enää sidoksissa Hiekkaharjuun.


Olet muuten oikeassa. Taisi olla 6.7.2008, kun viimeksi tuolla kirjaimella on ajettu kaupallisia lähtöjä Helsingin lähiliikenteessä. Huopalahden näyttötaulussa ilmoitettiin ko. juna. Kyseessä oli hengelliseen tapahtumaan liittynyt tilattu junayhteys Leppävaaran ja Helsingin välillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> P-juna Hiekkaharjuun on elänyt ja kuollut. Nykymaailma ei tunne enää P-junaa. Ei, vaikka nykyisten I-junien pääteasemaksi laitettaisiin Hiekkaharju, niin tunnut pysyisi I:nä. P-junaa ei ole olemassa. P ei ole enää yhtäkuin Hiekkaharju. P-tunnusta voidaan käyttää vaikkapa jossain aivan uudessa junayhteydessä, jos niin halutaan, P-kirjain ei ole millään tavalla enää sidoksissa Hiekkaharjuun. Anteeksi nihilismi, mutta näin on...


Jos pitäisi pistää junalinjat uuteen uskoon vaikkapa tilanteessa jolloin Kehärata, Espoon kaupunkirata, länsimetro ja raide-Jokeri on valmis niin käyttäisin näitä tunnuksia *yhteisessä nopean raideliikenteen linjakartassa*

Rantarata: tunnusväri vihreä
E: Hki-Espoo tai Kauklahti, pys kaikilla asemilla
Y: Hki-Karjaa, pys vain Pasila, Leppävaara, Espoo, Masala, Kirkkonummi, Siuntio, Inkoo
U: Hki-kirkkonummi, pys samat kuin Y, lisäksi kaikki asemat välillä Kauklahti-Kirkkonummi. Vanha S poistuu

Kehärata: tunnusväri liila
A1: Lenkkiä myötäpäivään kiertävä. A tulee "Airportista"
A2: Lenkkiä vastapäivään kiertävä.

Päärata: tunnusväri sininen
K: Helsinki-Kerava (-mahdollisesti Saunakallio), pysähty samoilla kuin nykyisin K j aKeravan jälkeen kaikilla
R: Helsinki-Riihimäki, pysähtyy samoilla kuin H nyt, eli vanhat H:t ja R:t yhdistetään
P: Helsinki-Kerava, pysähty samoilla kuin N nyt
Lisäksi tunnuksettomia taajamajunia Riihimäelle, Tampereelle jna jotka pysähtyvät harvemimn kuin R

Oikorata: tunnusväri harmaa
L: Helsinki-Lahti, sama kuin Z nyt

Metro: tunnusväri oranssi
M1: Vuosaari-Matinkylä
M2: Mellunmäki (tai Östersundom)-Tapiola

Jokeri: tunnusväri ruskea
JOK: Itäkeskus-Westend

Lisäksi eri kartalla näytetään seuraavat vain yöaikaan ajettavat linjat:
EN: Hki-kirkkonummi, sama kuin vanha L 
AN: Sama kuin A1 mutta ajetaan yön läpi 1 tunnin välein, hyppien mahdollisesti joidenkin asemien yli
PN: Hki-Riihimäki, sama kuin vanha T
MN: Yömetro Itäkeskus-Matinkylä. Ei pysähdy kaikilla asemilla. Jotkut vuorot mahdolisesti bussilla
JOKN: Yöbussi jokerin reittiä pitkin

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

A1/2 on poikkeus, koska linjat ovat yksisuuntaisia. Muut linjat ajavat molempiin suuntiin. Poikkeuksen voi poistaa ns. Kolmos-järjestelyllä eli päättämällä linjat molemmista suunnista samalle asemalle (=Lentoasema?), jossa yleensä vain tunnus vaihtuu. Grafiikka voi melko yksiselitteisesti näyttää, miten molemmat linjat päättyvät yhdelle ja samalle asemalle. 

Poikkeukset järjestelmässä aiheuttavat enemmän tietoa, joka on sanottava ääneen. Hienostunut järjestelmä on mahdollisimman yksinkertaisesti esitettävä, mutta ei yksinkertaisempi. Kun poikkeuksia on vain yksi, sen aiheuttama epäselvyys on kyseenalaisesti perusteltua; varsinkin kun poikkeus ei ole mitenkään pakon sanelema.

Jos yöliikenteessä on tarvetta pelkästään Lentoasemaa palveleville vuoroille, niitä ei välttämättä ole tarvetta ajaa molempiin suuntiin, vaan esim. pelkästään Tikkurilan kautta Helsinkiin. Tämä on selkeästi esitettävissä kartalla, mikäli linjat ovat kaksisuuntaisia. Yksisuuntaisilla linjoilla vastaava vaihtoehto on ajaa koko lenkki yhteen suuntaan, joka voi olla yleishyödyllisempi järjestely.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> A1/2 on poikkeus, koska linjat ovat yksisuuntaisia. Muut linjat ajavat molempiin suuntiin. Poikkeuksen voi poistaa ns. Kolmos-järjestelyllä eli päättämällä linjat molemmista suunnista samalle asemalle (=Lentoasema?), jossa yleensä vain tunnus vaihtuu. Grafiikka voi melko yksiselitteisesti näyttää, miten molemmat linjat päättyvät yhdelle ja samalle asemalle.


Se on myös mahdollista, että tunnus vaihtuu paikassa radan kaukaisimmassa päässä, jonne lisäksi suuri osa matkustajista on menossa. 




> Jos yöliikenteessä on tarvetta pelkästään Lentoasemaa palveleville vuoroille, niitä ei välttämättä ole tarvetta ajaa molempiin suuntiin, vaan esim. pelkästään Tikkurilan kautta Helsinkiin. Tämä on selkeästi esitettävissä kartalla, mikäli linjat ovat kaksisuuntaisia. Yksisuuntaisilla linjoilla vastaava vaihtoehto on ajaa koko lenkki yhteen suuntaan, joka voi olla yleishyödyllisempi järjestely.


Sitä juuri tarkoitin että yöllä ajettaisiin vain lenkki myötäpäivään. Lentokoneitahan laskeutuu mitä ihmeellisimpiin aikoihin ja moni haluaa päästä kentältä pois. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kaaleppi73

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135249727255

http://www.ymparisto.fi/default.asp?...lan=fi&clan=fi

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135249727255
> 
> http://www.ymparisto.fi/default.asp?...lan=fi&clan=fi


Kiintoisaa nähdä, minkälainen YVA tästä aiotaan tehdä. Tehdäänkö siihen edes variaatioita itse Pisaraan? Ja jos aiotaan tutkia Pisaran seudullisia ympäristövaikutuksia, mihin niitä verrataan? Verrataanko Töölön metroon vai toistaiseksi vielä tekemättömään Iso-Suorat ratikat -visiosuunnitelmaan, joka varmaankin jossain on valmistumassa Iso-Liityntä -vision vertailuvaihtoehdoksi.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Kaaleppi73

YVA tehdään, kuten laki sen edellyttää, eli tutkitaan radan ympäristövaikutuksia, kuten on säädetty. Kyse ei ole siitä, että voitaisiin tehdä sellainen YVA, kuin tuntuu.
Hyvä, että hanke etenee.

----------


## Move on

Eiliseen Rautatientorin vesivahinkoon viitaten voisi todeta, että "pisararataa" on nyt sitten kokeiltu huonolla menestyksellä  :Wink: 

Vakavasti puhuen tämä tapaus osoitti, kuinka häiriöherkkä pisara olisi. Miten liikenne hoidetaan, jos rata tai kalusto vikaantuu tunnelissa? Junia juuttuu kaupunkiradoille teknisten ongelmien takia nytkin aina silloin tällöin, mutta ongelma kohdistuu vain tietylle radalle. Pisara yhdistäisi kaikki kaupunkiradat, jolloin liikennöintihäiriötkin heijastuisivat koko verkolle. Jos tunneliosuus olisi jostain syystä poissa käytöstä, mahtuisiko kaupunkirataliikenne enää päärautatieasemalle edes tilapäisesti?

----------


## teme

> Eiliseen Rautatientorin vesivahinkoon viitaten voisi todeta, että "pisararataa" on nyt sitten kokeiltu huonolla menestyksellä 
> 
> Vakavasti puhuen tämä tapaus osoitti, kuinka häiriöherkkä pisara olisi. Miten liikenne hoidetaan, jos rata tai kalusto vikaantuu tunnelissa? Junia juuttuu kaupunkiradoille teknisten ongelmien takia nytkin aina silloin tällöin, mutta ongelma kohdistuu vain tietylle radalle. Pisara yhdistäisi kaikki kaupunkiradat, jolloin liikennöintihäiriötkin heijastuisivat koko verkolle. Jos tunneliosuus olisi jostain syystä poissa käytöstä, mahtuisiko kaupunkirataliikenne enää päärautatieasemalle edes tilapäisesti?


Häiriötilanteessa ajetaan varmaan Rautatieasemalle.

----------


## hylje

Mahdollisuus on myös junien päättäminen katkoksen molemmille puolille sijoittuville asemille. Puolenvaihtopaikat tulevat olemaan paikalla, kuten myös sopivasti jaotellut sähkövaiheet. Osa junista voidaan varmasti ajaa suoraan läpi jäljelle jäävää raidetta pitkin, jos pelastus- ja huoltotyöt eivät vaadi molempia raidetunneleita käyttöönsä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vakavasti puhuen tämä tapaus osoitti, kuinka häiriöherkkä pisara olisi.


Kyseessä olisi suuren häiriön pieni esiintymistodennäköisyys. Sen rinnalla täytyy aina arvottaa myös, kuinka paljon hyväksytään pienten häiriöiden suurta todennäköisyyttä. Nythän Linnunlaulun on hyvin arka myöhästymisille.

Toisaalta voisi yhtä hyvin väittää, että koko Suomen valtio on häiriöherkkä sille, että Helsingissä tapahtuu valtaisa maanjäristys. Erittäin pieni todennäköisyys, mutta osuessaan valtavat haitat. Samoin esimerkiksi ydinvoimalalla on erittäin pieni riski suureen määrään kuolonuhreja, mutta hiilivoima aiheuttaa suuren riskin pieneen määrään kuolonuhreja.

En tiedä, onko tuohon olemassa muuta oikeaa vastausta kuin tutkia kokonaisvahinkojen odotusarvoa pitkällä aikavälillä. Väittäisin, että tilastojen perusteella metro kuitenkin pääsee edelleen luotettavuudessa plussalle. Enkä näe, että Pisaran vikaantumisherkkyys olennaisesti muuttuisi siitä.




> Jos tunneliosuus olisi jostain syystä poissa käytöstä, mahtuisiko kaupunkirataliikenne enää päärautatieasemalle edes tilapäisesti?


Jolleivät kaikki mahdu, voidaan osa junista päättää Pasilaan (tai Pisara-asemien kääntöraiteille). Pasilaan voidaan järjestää ylimääräinen sukkulajuna päärautatieasemalle. Se ei tarvitse kuin yhden raiteen.

Toisaalta Pisara ennemminkin parantaa keskustan metroverkon (johon Pisarakin kuuluisi) vikasietoisuutta. Sen jälkeenhän keskustan ja Hakaniemen välillä olisi jo kaksi täysin erillistä yhteyttä. Nykyinen ongelmakin olisi monta kertaluokkaa pienempi, jos ainoa vaiva olisi, että rautatieasemalle menevien pitäisi Hakaniemessä vaihtaa toiseen junaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vakavasti puhuen tämä tapaus osoitti, kuinka häiriöherkkä pisara olisi. Miten liikenne hoidetaan, jos rata tai kalusto vikaantuu tunnelissa?


Nykyinen metrolinja on maanalaisella osuudellaan erittäin toimintavarma. Tuntiluokkaa olevia viivästyksiä tulee silloin tällöin lähinnä allejääntien yhteydessä. Sunnuntain kaltaista liikennehäiriötä metrossa ei sen 27-vuotisen olemassaolon aikana ole vielä kertaakaan ollut.

Sen sijaan lähijunat takkuavat melko usein muun muassa siksi, että ajolangat ovat kuurassa tai vaihteet jumissa lumesta. Viime aikoina on alkanut tuntua siltä, että asetin- ja turvalaiteviat myöhästyttävät junia luvattoman usein ja luvattoman paljon.

Pisarassa ei ole kuura- eikä lumiongelmia. Asetinlaitevikoja sielläkin voi olla, jos asetinlaitteet ovat yhtä vikaherkkiä kuin nykyiset, mutta silloinkin manuaalinen liikenteenohjaus on huomattavasti helpompaa Pisarassa, jossa on kaksi raidetta, yksi kumpaankin ajosuuntaan, kuin Helsingin ja Pasilan välisellä radalla, missä raiteita ja niiden risteämiskohtia on lukemattomia.

Kokonaisuutena on ehdottomasti niin, että Pisara parantaa lähijunaliikenteen toimintavarmuutta ja vähentää häiriöherkkyyttä.

----------


## Compact

> Sen sijaan lähijunat takkuavat melko usein muun muassa siksi, että ajolangat ovat kuurassa...


Kuura ei aiheuta vaikeuksia lähijunaliikenteelle. Se on aamun ensimmäisten junien "ilotulitusta", kunnes lanka tulee ajettua puhtaaksi ja tietty ulkolämpötilavaihe ohitetaan. Ajolanka siinä vain räiskyy ja rätisee ja näkee tavallinenkin ihminen silloin sen sähkön värin: sininen. Se on kaunista katseltavaa asemalaiturilla odottavalle...

On kuurasta ollut jollekin liikennemuodolle todistettavasti suurta haittaakin: *Helsingin johdinautoille*. Piti olla erikoisia dieselbussilla ajettavia ajolangan puhdistusajoja ennen oikean johdinautoliikenteen alkua. Naftabussin katolle oli asennettu sarvet ja sillä raavittiin kuura pois langoista. Kiskoliikenteessä ei tarvi moisia filunkihommia tehdä.

Tarkoittanet siis viestissäsi kenties "lehtikeliä", sehän jäi tuosta mainitsematta. Se on etenkin Rantaradan ongelma. Johdinautoilla ei sitä puolestaan esiinny.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kiskoliikenteessä ei tarvi moisia filunkihommia tehdä.


Siellä kun niitä murheita riittää muutenkin. Tuskin imu- yms. -autoilla ihan huviajeluita ajellaan ratikkakiskoilla päivät pitkät...  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Siellä kun niitä murheita riittää muutenkin. Tuskin imu- yms. -autoilla ihan huviajeluita ajellaan ratikkakiskoilla päivät pitkät...


Imu- yms. -autot ovat vain luksusta. Maailmalla on lukuisia kokonaisuudessaan meitäkin "paremmin" järjestettyjä raitiotielaitoksia, joissa noista härveleistä vain nähdään unta. Liikennettä voidaan hoitaa ilman noita kumipyörähärveleitä, mutta toki niistä on apua. Imuautokauppiaat ovat siis kyllä saaneet asiansa perille, mutta entä vaihde-, ristikko- ja kaarrekauppiaat? 

Imuhommat ovat varmasti maailman huippua täällä, sitä ovat todistaneet pohjoismaiset harrastajakolleegatkin kateellisena meillä vieraillessaan. Mutta se ratainfra... Ja onhan meillä jossain ajolangatkin trimmattu Shinkansen-suurnopeusraitiotietä varten Arabialla. Sik-sak-systeemiä ja ripustettu oikein catenary-tekniikalla ja painokiristimillä. Sn kai yli 100? Mutta ne kurvit ja vaihteen syvät urat! Ja jos katu on suora, niin ei raiteeseen pidä tehdä mutkia!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Imu- yms. -autot ovat vain luksusta. Maailmalla on lukuisia kokonaisuudessaan meitäkin "paremmin" järjestettyjä raitiotielaitoksia, joissa noista härveleistä vain nähdään unta. Liikennettä voidaan hoitaa ilman noita kumipyörähärveleitä, mutta toki niistä on apua.


Imu- ja puhdistuslaitteiden määrään vaikutta raiteen rakenne. Vähiten tällaista kalustoa tarvitaan avoradalla ilman urakiskoja. Mutta meillä on otettu linjaksi rakentaa kaikki radat urakiskoradoiksi, jolloin roskan ja lehtien kertymisen ongelma maksimoidaan. Kiskouraanhan ei jää mitään liikennettä haittaavaa, jos kiskouraa ei ole.

Kun tätä rakennetta on perusteltu hälytysliikenteen kaistatarpeella, niin imuriautot voisikin maalata punaisiksi ja numeroida pelastuslaitoksen sarjaan. Jolloin myös kustannukset menevät pelastustoimen tililtä. Imurikaluston tarvehan tulee sieltä eikä raitioliikenteestä.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## MaunuHolma

Jos  pääradan junat kiertäisivät Pisaran myötäpäivään palaten pääradalle ja Huopalahden junat kiertäisivät Pisaran vastapäivään palaten Huopalahteen, niin
- vaihtoajat Pasilassa lyhenisivät, koska pääradan ja Huopalahden liikenteet voitaisiin rytmittää vaihtojen kannalta optimaalisesti. 
- iunien koot ja aikataulut voitaisiin valita tehokkaammin, koska Keravan ja Espoon linjat eivät olisi toisiinsa kytkettyjä.
- Kehäradan matkat nopeutuisivat, koska kiertoaika pitenisi noin 1 tunnista noin 2 tuntiin ja niin ollen junien ei tarvitsisi viivytellä niin paljon noudattaakseen tunnista toiseen toistuvaa aikataulua.
- lisäjärjestelyillä Pasilaan saataisiin samalaiturinen vaihto pääradan ja Huopalahden suuntien välille.
- em. vaihtojärjestelyjen takia vaihdollinen matka olisi aina parempi kuin Pisaran kiertäminen junassa istuen.

----------


## teme

> Jos  pääradan junat kiertäisivät Pisaran myötäpäivään palaten pääradalle ja Huopalahden junat kiertäisivät Pisaran vastapäivään palaten Huopalahteen, niin
> - vaihtoajat Pasilassa lyhenisivät, koska pääradan ja Huopalahden liikenteet voitaisiin rytmittää vaihtojen kannalta optimaalisesti. 
> - iunien koot ja aikataulut voitaisiin valita tehokkaammin, koska Keravan ja Espoon linjat eivät olisi toisiinsa kytkettyjä.
> - Kehäradan matkat nopeutuisivat, koska kiertoaika pitenisi noin 1 tunnista noin 2 tuntiin ja niin ollen junien ei tarvitsisi viivytellä niin paljon noudattaakseen tunnista toiseen toistuvaa aikataulua.
> - lisäjärjestelyillä Pasilaan saataisiin samalaiturinen vaihto pääradan ja Huopalahden suuntien välille.
> - em. vaihtojärjestelyjen takia vaihdollinen matka olisi aina parempi kuin Pisaran kiertäminen junassa istuen.


Minusta tuo kuulostaa hyvältä. Tuossa olisi matkustajan kannalta myös sellainen etu että kotiin pääsee samalla junalla millä tuli.

Tähän liittyen, kertokaa nyt joku tyhmälle miksei sellainen ilmiselvä idea kuin x-raide Pasilan pohjoispuolella kiinnosta ketään? Eli niin että Pasila-Käpylä välillä etelään kulkeva raide sukeltaisi tunneliin jo nousisi Pasilan laiturile 8, ja toisaalta Ilmalan jälkeen etelään kulkeva raide nousisi raiteelle 1 (nuo reunaraiteet olisi ratageometrisesti ehkä vähän helpompia kun sivulla on tilaa). Tuo on vaihtomatkustajille vajaan viiden minuutin nopeutus ja lisäksi vaivaa rutkasti pois. Saattaisi jopa auttaa vähän laituripulaan, minusta ainakin näyttää että se Pääradan puoli on vähän kuormitetumpi.

Mitäköhän tuollainen maksaisi

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo on vaihtomatkustajille vajaan viiden minuutin nopeutus ja lisäksi vaivaa rutkasti pois.


Ei suomalaiseen asiakaspalvelukulttuuriin sovi sellainen ajatus, että pitäisi säästää asiakkaan aikaa tai vaivaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tähän liittyen, kertokaa nyt joku tyhmälle miksei sellainen ilmiselvä idea kuin x-raide Pasilan pohjoispuolella kiinnosta ketään? Eli niin että Pasila-Käpylä välillä etelään kulkeva raide sukeltaisi tunneliin jo nousisi Pasilan laiturile 8, ja toisaalta Ilmalan jälkeen etelään kulkeva raide nousisi raiteelle 1.


Varmaan tarkoitat laituria 9, koska laiturilla 8 junat kulkevat pohjoiseen.

Osasyy varmaan on, että vastaava järjestely tarvittaisiin nykykäytännöllä myös Pasilan eteläpuolelle. Koska muuten lähijunat varaisivat koko päärautatieaseman vaihdekujat mennessään uudelleen ristiin omille laitureilleen. Tai sitten junakierrot pitäisi järjestää niin, että Keravalta tuleva juna jatkaisikin Leppävaaraan. Onhan sekin toki mahdollista.

Pisaran myötä tilanne olisi tietysti eri, ja silloin tuo x-raide juurikin aiheuttaisi MaunuHolman kuvailevan liikennekäytännön. Pasilaa enemmän kyllä toivoisin tuota järjestelyä Pisaran Hakaniemen asemalle, jotta metrovaihto sujuisi tuolla tavalla. Se olisi realistisempi ehkä toteuttaakin, koska tunnelia pitäisi sinne kaivaa joka tapauksessa. Pasilaan moista todennäköisesti ei saataisi ellei päätettäisi jatkaa juna-asemaa alaspäin lähijunien omaksi kerrokseksi. Silloin se olisi helpompaakin, koska järjestely voitaisiin tehdä T-Centralenin tapaan kahteen kerrokseen, jolloin junien ei tarvitse kulkea ylös alas. Sama tietysti koskisi Hakaniemeäkin.

----------


## Compact

> Varmaan tarkoitat laituria 9, koska laiturilla 8 junat kulkevat pohjoiseen.


Suomessa junat käyttävät *raidetta*, ei laituria. Usein samalla laiturilla on kaksi raidetta, eripuolilla.

"Laivat lähtevät laiturista, junat raiteelta."

----------


## Murzu

Olen tässä miettinyt pisara-rataan liittyen, Helsingin keskustan asemaa, lähinnä pysähdyskäytäntömielessä. 

Pisaraa liikennöisi siis mitä ilmeisemmin E/K-junat, sekä M/I-junat. Molemmat toimivat 10min vuorovälillä, joten yhdistetty vuoroväli olisi näin ollen 5min. Kuitenkin ihmisvirtojen kannalta keskustan asema on juuri se, missä juna ensin tyhjenee ja sitten täyttyy. Mikä on siis se aika, jonka rajoissa pystytään toimimaan, kun juna tyhjenee ja täyttyy? Riittääkö 2min? Kovinkaan tätä pidempään keskustan asemallakaan ei voi seisahtua, kun jo seuraavan kulku häiriintyy. Ehkä se juuri ja juuri onnistuisi, mutta melkoiseksi pullonkaulaksi keskustan asema muodostuisi. 

Tietysti, onnistuuhan sama metrollakin, Rautatientorilla, varsinkin nyt kun saa ajaa pysähtymättä ohi seuraavat puolivuotta :Laughing: . Mutta toisaalta metrossa ei ole lipunmyyntivaunua aiheuttamassa tungosta, ja matkustajat osaavat muutoinkin jakautua tasaisemmin metromaailmassa. Toki M/I-rataa pisaraan kierrettäessä lipunmyyntiosaston sijaintikin muodostuisi jo ongelmalliseksi, koska sen pitäisi vaihtua keskustan asemalla. Eli Oopperasta Hakaniemeen matkustava istuisi lipunmyyntivaunuun, mutta keskusta-aseman jälkeen istuisikin ei-lipunmyyntiä vaunussa. Sama asia Lentoasemalla. Ehkä lipunmyynnistä junissa täytyy siten luopua pisaran, ja oikeastaan jo kehäradan tulon myötä.

Tästä aasinsiltana seuraavaan kysymykseen. Nykyään henkilökunta lähijuniin vaihtuu rautatieasemalla, mikä on loogista kun myös kalusto seisahtuu pidemmäksi ajaksi. Missä henkilökunta on suunniteltu vaihtuvan pisaran myötä? Tai missä se ylipäätään olisi järkevintä, siinä mielessä ettei se aiheuta ylimääräisiä häiriöitä?

Mikäli henkilökunta vaihtuisi keskustan asemalla, voisi täysissä junissa henkilökunnalla olla vaikeuksia päästä junaan sisään, tai siitä ulos, tungoksen takia. Miten asia on hoidettu metrossa, eikös Itäkeskuksessa ja Rautatientorilla vaihdu kuljettaja, vai onko metrossa koskaan yhtä täyttä kuin ruuhkajunissa? 

Helpoiten henkilökunnan vaihto sujuisi pääteasemilla, Espoossa ja Keravalla, mutta näihin pitäisi rakentaa silloin myös taukotilat, mikä nyt ei ole tietenkään ongelma jos rahaa on, jos on. Mutta entäpä sitten M/I-juna? Sehän kiertäisi ns ympyrää, ilman että junakalusto pysähtyy mihinkään paria minuuttia pidemmäksi ajaksi. Missä olisi M/I-junan kannalta mahdollisimman vähän häiriötä aiheuttava henkilökunnan vaihdospaikka? Ehkä Lentoasema, ehkä joku muu, mikä?

Henkilökunnan kierroista ja vaihdoista on turha lähteä tekemään ongelmaa, jossain ne on tehtävä, mutta juurikin siksi on hyvä etukäteen pohtia missä nämä välttämättömät pahat aiheuttaisivat vähiten haittaa liikenteelle ja matkustajille...

----------


## hylje

Pisaralla vähintään puolet junista lienee FLIRTtejä. Pysäkkiajat niillä luulisi olevan metrojunan luokkaa mataline eteisineen ja leveine käytävineen. Sm4/Sm2-vuoroilla tilanne voi olla ikävämpi tilojen ahtauden ja Sm2-portaiden takia, joka heijastuu myös välillä oleviin FLIRTteihin.

Lipunmyynti joutuu varmasti joustamaan, esimerkiksi sen siirtämisellä asemille automaatti- ja ihmisvoimin.

Silmukaksi menevä M/I luultavimmin vaihtaa miehistöä lennossa jossain omalla osuudellaan (jossa vuoroväli tasainen 10min) melko suosituilla asemilla, joissa ei kuitenkaan paha tungos ole. Myyrmäki? Lentoasema? K/E puolestaan pääteasemillaan. Keskustassa miehistön vaihto alkaa käydä ongelmalliseksi, koska seuraava juna hengittää niskaan pienenkin viiveen jälkeen. Omalla osuudella on varaa pidemmällekin viivästykselle.

----------


## risukasa

> Keskustassa miehistön vaihto alkaa käydä ongelmalliseksi, koska seuraava juna hengittää niskaan pienenkin viiveen jälkeen. Omalla osuudella on varaa pidemmällekin viivästykselle.


Mielestäni asia on juuri toisin päin. Jos on matkustajaruuhkaa, niin pysäkkiaika on pitkä, vaihdettiin miehistö tai ei. Matkustajat eivät huomaa yhtään mitään, ja työkavereiden kesken ehditään vielä jutella kuulumisetkin. Sm4:ssä automatiikka hoitaa ovetkin kiinni ilman kuljettajaa, Flirtissä olettaisin olevan samoin...? Myös sivuraiteita voidaan harkita häiriöiden varalle.

----------


## Chae-chu

> Pisaralla vähintään puolet junista lienee FLIRTtejä. Pysäkkiajat niillä luulisi olevan metrojunan luokkaa mataline eteisineen ja leveine käytävineen.


En tunne asiaa erityisemmin mutta muistan lukeneeni, että pisara-tunnelin kallistuskulma tulee olemaan sellainen ettei siinä tämänhetkisellä kalustolla voi ajaa, vaan siellä ajetaan pelkillä flirteillä. Eli jos asia on näin, mainitsemaasi ongelmaa ei pääse syntymään.

----------


## GT8N

Lueskelin, harvinaista kyllä, uusinta matkaan -propagandalehteä (11/09). Siinä on juttu pisararadasta ja perinteistä hehkutusta, kuten _"Kauko- ja taajamajunaliikenteen kehittäminen on mahdotonta, jos junille ei ole tilaa"_.

Huomion kiinnitti kuitenkin suhtautuminen raitioliikenteeseen: _"Bussien, raitiovaunujen ja henkilöautojen väheneminen Pisara-radan myötä pienentäisi luonnollisesti myös liikenteen päästöjä"_. Ja: _"Liikenneonnettomuuksien riski vähenisi samalla, kun henkilöauto-, bussi ja raitioliikenteen määrät vähenisivät"._

Toivottavasti hankkeen suunnittelu elää jollain muulla vuosikymmenellä, kuin 1960-luvulla. On ihan oikeasti melko pelottavaa, jos raitioliikenne halutaan nähdä edelleen vain ongelmana.

----------


## kolmebee

No joo, lukaisin saman artikkelin itsekin ja huomioin tuon ratikkavastaisuuden myös - täytyy muistaa, että kyseessä on VR:n julkaisu, joten heidän näkökulmastaan kyseessä olisi kilpaileva yhteys esim. Töölön raitioteille. 

Tällainen nokittelu on kyllä typerää ja soisinkin siksi Pääkaupunkiseudun *KAIKEN* joukkoliikenteen olevan saman toimijan alaisuudessa. Olisi ehkä hieman rakentavampaa kehittää lähijunaliikennettä *yhdessä* raitio-, metro-, ja bussiliikenteen rinnalla... in my dreams...

----------


## teme

> Lueskelin, harvinaista kyllä, uusinta matkaan -propagandalehteä (11/09). Siinä on juttu pisararadasta ja perinteistä hehkutusta, kuten _"Kauko- ja taajamajunaliikenteen kehittäminen on mahdotonta, jos junille ei ole tilaa"_.
> 
> Huomion kiinnitti kuitenkin suhtautuminen raitioliikenteeseen: _"Bussien, raitiovaunujen ja henkilöautojen väheneminen Pisara-radan myötä pienentäisi luonnollisesti myös liikenteen päästöjä"_. Ja: _"Liikenneonnettomuuksien riski vähenisi samalla, kun henkilöauto-, bussi ja raitioliikenteen määrät vähenisivät"._
> 
> Toivottavasti hankkeen suunnittelu elää jollain muulla vuosikymmenellä, kuin 1960-luvulla. On ihan oikeasti melko pelottavaa, jos raitioliikenne halutaan nähdä edelleen vain ongelmana.


Pisaran kannattavuuslaskelmissa on mukana säästöjä raitioliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen vähenemisestä, osa näistä on ihan uskottavia ja osa taas taattua YHTALI-laatua. Pisara vähentäisi bussien kysyntää radanvarsissa, koska Hakaniemeen ja Töölöön pääsisi suoraan junalla. Tosin sillä junalla ei edelleenkään pääse esimerkiksi Kumpulaan tai Meilahteen. Se varmastikin vaikuttaisi myös Pasilan ratikoiden matkustajamääriin jonkun verran, esimerkiksi 9:ltä ja 7:lta siirtyisi matkustajia junaan.

Mutta sitten on taas niitä säästöjä jotka eivät ole mielestäni oikein uskottavia, esimerkiksi siirtymä junaan välillä Töölö - Hakaniemi. Asemat on sen verran syvällä ettei Pisara minusta ole tuolla välillä kovin houkutteleva. Olennaisempaa on kuitenkin se että Pisara lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, ja tämä taas lisää tarvetta myös pintaliikenteelle kantakaupungissa. Esimerkiksi parempi toimintavarmuus ja ennen kaikkea suorien bussiyhteyksien Mannerheimintietä ja Hämeentietä myöten korvaantuminen toisi lisää matkustajia nimenomaan ratikoille. Esimerkiksi Martinlaakson radan suunnasta liikuttaisiin Meilahteen vaihtaen joko Pasilassa tai Töölössä, Kumpulaan ja Kallioon vaihtaen Pasilassa tai Hakeniemssä, ja niin edelleen. Itseasiassa Pisara suorastaan vaatii vitosratikan kumppanikseen.

Lisääntyvä pintaliikenne ei ole kustannus vaan hyöty, koska lisääntyvä joukkoliikenne on hyöty. Varsinkin ratikoiden kuormitus kasvaa ja tämä lisää matkustajamääriä, eli pienentää kustannuksia per matkustaja. Olennaista on kuitenkin se että joukkoliikenteen palvelutason parantaminen poistaa autoja liikenteestä, ja tämän kautta säästyneet kustannukset enemmän kuin kattaa menot. Tätä ei vaan oikein osata laskea.

----------


## Jusa

> Itseasiassa Pisara suorastaan vaatii vitosratikan kumppanikseen.


Mitä tarkoitat tuolla vitosratikalla?

----------


## teme

> Mitä tarkoitat tuolla vitosratikalla?


Poikittiaisratikka Pasilan tasolla, esim. Kalasatama - Kumpula - Pasila - Meilahti - Otaniemi.

----------


## Jusa

> Poikittiaisratikka Pasilan tasolla, esim. Kalasatama - Kumpula - Pasila - Meilahti - Otaniemi.


Kyllä se varmasti tulee tehtäväksi ennemmin tai myöhemmin Kalasataman kautta ja ensi alkuun Munkkiniemeen kääntymään.
Silloin se korvaisi ainakin bussi 58B.

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n virallisen liturgian mukaan Pisarassa tehdään seutumatkoja ja Töölön metrossa lyhyitä matkoja, eivätkä ne kilpaile keskenään vaan tukevat toisiaan. Jos tähän tulkintaan luotetaan, on hiukan outoa väittää, että Pisara vähentäisi matkustajia pintaliikenteestä.

Entäs sitten oikeasti, siirtääkö Pisara matkustajia ratikoista juniin? Kyllä varmaan jossain määrin sellaisissa tilanteissa, joissa tullaan junalla Pasilaan tai Rautatieasemalle ja mennään sitten ratikalla Hakaniemeen, Kallioon tai Töölöön. Nuo matkat sujuvat jatkossa vaihdotta ja sehän on (minun mielestäni) Pisaran pääidea.

Samoin lähiöistä bussilla Kallioon, Hakaniemeen ja Töölöön nyt tulevat voivat jatkossa käyttää vaihdotonta junaa, kun nyt vaihtoehtoina on suora bussi taikka juna+ratikka.

Mutta sitten se tuhannen taalan kysymys. Tapahtuuko siirtymää niin paljon, että pintaliikennettä voi vähentää? Ja tässä tullaankin sitten vaikeiden tosiasioiden äärelle. Käsittääkseni laskentamalli olettaa vaikkapa, että ratikkalinjalta 9 matkustajamäärä vähenee esim. 4% Pisaran myötä. Silloin se olettaa automaattisesti, että liikennöintikustannukset pienenevät 4% ja vastaava hyöty saadaan esim. onnettomuuksien vähenemisenä.

Oikeasti tuo 4% ei merkitse mitään. On ihan sattuman kauppaa, voidaanko vähenemän myötä oikeasti vähentää kokonainen vuoro (tässä tapauksessa se leikkaisi tarjonnasta 18%) siksi, että väki vähenee 4% eli onko siellä jo vajaata kapasiteettia niin paljon, että tuo 4% lisävähennys vie "rajan" yli, ja yhden vuoron poisto onnistuu. Jos vie, niin kustannukset alenevat sen 18% eivätkä 4%, jos ei vie, niin kustannukset eivät muutu vaikka paperilla siltä näyttäisikin.

Ratikkapuolella en ihan usko, että millekään yksittäiselle linjalle tulee niin paljon vähennystä, että liikennettä voi supistaa. Sen sijaan bussipuolella saattaa hyvinkin olla mahdollista lakkauttaa lähiöistä keskustaan tulevia, jo nyt junan kanssa päällekkäisiä busseja. Bussithan ovat olemassa nyt siksi, että ne vievät reitin varrella alueille jonne junalla ei pääse, mutta tuo perustelu lakkaa osittain olemasta Pisaran myötä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Samoin lähiöistä bussilla Kallioon, Hakaniemeen ja Töölöön nyt tulevat voivat jatkossa käyttää vaihdotonta junaa, kun nyt vaihtoehtoina on suora bussi taikka juna+ratikka.


Lisäksi osa saattaa vaihtaa liityntään, koska saattaa olla, että osalle ihmisistä liityntäbussi + juna on Pisaran jälkeen niin paljon nopeampi kuin nyt suora bussi. Tämä tuskin edes lisää pintaliikenteen tarvetta, koska bussiliitynnän kuormitus lienee niin pieni. Esimerkkinä vaikka Pihlajamäen asukas, joka mieluummin ottaisi 71:n Pukinmäkeen ja kulkee sillä Hakaniemeen kuin menisi 71:llä suoraan Hakaniemeen. Tämä siirtymä ei ole suurensuuri, mutta todennäköisesti tilastollisesti merkitsevä.




> Oikeasti tuo 4% ei merkitse mitään. On ihan sattuman kauppaa, voidaanko vähenemän myötä oikeasti vähentää kokonainen vuoro (tässä tapauksessa se leikkaisi tarjonnasta 18%) siksi, että väki vähenee 4% eli onko siellä jo vajaata kapasiteettia niin paljon, että tuo 4% lisävähennys vie "rajan" yli, ja yhden vuoron poisto onnistuu. Jos vie, niin kustannukset alenevat sen 18% eivätkä 4%, jos ei vie, niin kustannukset eivät muutu vaikka paperilla siltä näyttäisikin.


Ei se tietenkään yksittäistapauksissa onnistu, mutta ainoa oikea tapa on silti laskea noin (olettaen tietysti, että matkustajamäärä vähenisi tuon verran ja että tarjonnalla on kuitenkin jokin riippuvuus kysyntään). Joskus se raja kuitenkin ylittyy jossain, ja tuolla voidaan ennustaa muutoksen suuntaa. Insinööritermein voisi sanoa, että vaikka muutos on diskreetti, voidaan sitä mallintaa jatkuvana, koska jatkuva laskenta ennustaa, kuinka todennäköisesti diskreetti muutos tapahtuu, ja pitkällä aikavälillähän sitten sen todennäköisyyden odotusarvo toteutuu.

9:n tapauksessahan säästö voi realisoitua myös siten, että 9:n matkustajamäärä nousee, mutta kapasiteetin lisäystä tarvitaan Pisaran matkustajamäärävähenemän ansiosta myöhemmin. Diskreetti muutos siis realisoituu isossa skaalassa hyvin satunnaisesti.

----------


## Albert

> 9:n tapauksessahan säästö voi realisoitua myös siten, että 9:n matkustajamäärä nousee, mutta kapasiteetin lisäystä tarvitaan Pisaran matkustajamäärävähenemän ansiosta myöhemmin. Diskreetti muutos siis realisoituu isossa skaalassa hyvin satunnaisesti.


Linjan 9 tapauksessa matkustajamäärän lisäys voi muuttua todeksi, kun Konepajan alueen asuntorakentaminen jatkuu. Nythän siellä on rakentamisessa tapahtunut jatkumattomuutta johtuen taloudellisesta tilanteesta. Ennen talouden "romahtamista" rakentamisen oletettiin olevan jatkuva-aikaista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Linjan 9 tapauksessa matkustajamäärän lisäys voi muuttua todeksi, kun Konepajan alueen asuntorakentaminen jatkuu. Nythän siellä on rakentamisessa tapahtunut jatkumattomuutta johtuen taloudellisesta tilanteesta. Ennen talouden "romahtamista" rakentamisen oletettiin olevan jatkuva-aikaista.


Linja 9 on joka tapauksessa vain yksittäinen esimerkki. Pointtini on, että yhden hankkeen aiheuttama muutos ei välttämättä sinänsä aiheuta oikeita muutoksia, mutta koska tilanne joka tapauksessa elää koko ajan, yhteiskunnan kannalta merkitsevää on ainoastaan muutos pitkällä aikavälillä ja isolla skaalalla. Pitkällä aikavälillä myös rakentaminen on jatkuvaa ja sitä voidaan sellaisena usein mallintaa. Pisarassa ei tarvitse huomioda suhdannevaihteluita ja 9:n kapasiteettitarpeen kehitystä rakentamisalan vaikutuksilla tai ilman. Riittää, että tiedetään, että Pisaran aiheuttama kustannustarve muilla linjoilla realisoituu pitkällä aikavälillä ja koko pääkaupunkiseudun skaalalla keskimäärin.

----------


## teme

> HKL:n virallisen liturgian mukaan Pisarassa tehdään seutumatkoja ja Töölön metrossa lyhyitä matkoja, eivätkä ne kilpaile keskenään vaan tukevat toisiaan. Jos tähän tulkintaan luotetaan, on hiukan outoa väittää, että Pisara vähentäisi matkustajia pintaliikenteestä.


Pakko ihmetellä että mitä järkeä on maanalaisessa junassa jolla tehdään lyhyitä matkoja? Pidemmillä matkoilla suurempi linjanopeus kompensoi tasonvaihdon ja ylipäänsä kävelyn, jossain Töölö - Hakaniemi välillä tämä ei minusta maksa vaivaa. Kai tuo tarkoittaa metrosta toiseen vaihtavia.

Mutta varsinaiseen aiheeseen: Minusta on päivänselvää että Pisara sekä lisää että vähentää pintaliikennettä  :Smile:  Pääradan varressa on esimerkiksi järjestely jossa junan lisäksi on Hämeentietä kulkevat bussit, veikkaisin että noiden kysyntä ja sitä kautta tarjonta laskisi. Elmon esimerkki on ihan hyvä, annan toisen: h75 ja I/K-juna. Tällä hetkellä väittäisin että Tapulikaupungistakin asti kuljetaan Kumpulaan, Kurviin, Kallioon ja Hakaniemeen 75:lla koska se ajaa suoraan Hämeentietä. Pisaralla Hakaniemeen pääsee suoraan, Kallioon joko kävellen tai ratikalla Hakaniemestä, Kurviin vaihtamalla metroon tai ratikalla eli koko 75:sta luultavasti vähintään leikataan ellei lakkauteta kokonaan. Tämän jälkeen Kumpulaan kuljettaneen etupäässä Pasilan kautta vaihtamalla. Lisäksi jos ja kun näitä suoria busseja vähennetään niiltä siirty kaupungin sisäisiä matkustajia ratikkaan ja metroonkin.

Eli ratikoiden, liityntäbussien, jäljellä jäävien kantakaupungin bussilinjojen ja metron matkustajamäärät todennäköisesti kokonaisuudessaan kasvavat. Suorien bussilinjojen taas voimakkaasti vähenevät.

----------


## ZoomZoom

> "Laivat lähtevät laiturista, junat raiteelta."


Aivan yhtä paljon junat lähtevät laiturista kuin laivatkin. Jos junat lähtevät raiteelta, lähtevät laivat mereltä  :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aivan yhtä paljon junat lähtevät laiturista kuin laivatkin. Jos junat lähtevät raiteelta, lähtevät laivat mereltä


Ja lentokoneet kiitotieltä. "Flight AY0138 Berliiniin now boarding on the runway number 31."

Ehkä siis sittenkin on loogisempaa ilmoittaa matkustajille se paikka, josta sisäänkäynti liikennevälineeseen tapahtuu. Vai pitäisikö yrittää päästä lehtiin sillä, että menee hyppimään Pasilan aseman raiteille ja antaa syyksi, että "kuulutus käski".

----------


## Compact

> Jos junat lähtevät raiteelta, lähtevät laivat mereltä.





> Ja lentokoneet kiitotieltä.


Ollaanpas sitä vitsikkäitä. Runoilijan tien -laivakin lähtee siis Tampereen Mustanlahden satamasta mereltä?

Jokatapauksessa Suomessa käytetään rautateillä vain raidenumerointia. Laitureilla ei ole numeroita, eikä niitä siksi voi käyttää informaation antoon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jokatapauksessa Suomessa käytetään rautateillä vain raidenumerointia. Laitureilla ei ole numeroita, eikä niitä siksi voi käyttää informaation antoon.


Mutta kysymys onkin miksi näin on? Toisenlainenkin vaihtoehto olisi kuviteltavissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mutta kysymys onkin miksi näin on? Toisenlainenkin vaihtoehto olisi kuviteltavissa.


Kaipa syy on historiassa. Ihan vain arvauksena, syy on varmaankin siinä, että perinteisesti meillä Suomessa laiturirakennelmat ovat olleet hyvin vaatimattomia, paikoitellen niitä ei suoranaisesti ole edes ollut. Myöskin aikanaan on ollut tapana rakentaa asemalle vain yksi välilaituri ja sekin niin, että aseman edustan päälaiturin ja välilaiturin välissä on vain yksi raide. Tällöin tältä raiteelta lähtevä juna lähtee periaatteessa kahdelta eri laiturilta. Kaikkinensa tuntuu hyvin luonnolliselta ajatukselta, että aikanaan on junien ajateltu lähtevän nimen omaan tietyiltä raiteilta ja laitureita ei ole ehkä edes ajateltu muina kuin vain nousukorokkeina.

Jo pelkästään se seikka, että nykyään juuri missään, edes pienimmillä seisakkeilla on erilliset ali/ylikulut laitureille muuttaa matkustajan näkökulmaa asiaan: junaan päästäkseen matkustajan on ensin suunnistettava opasteiden avulla tietylle laiturille ja sitten vasta katsottava oikea raide. Ennen saattoi marssia suoraan aseman ovelta raiteiden poikki sopivalle laiturille junaa odottamaan. Myös korkeuden nosto tekee laiturista ihmisten silmissä paljon merkityksellisemmän objektin.

Sinällään nykykäytäntö on tarkoituksenmukainen: lähtöraide on täsmällistä informaatiota ja sen avulla myös oikea laituri löytyy ongelmitta. Tosin kun nyt puhutaan kielestä, voisi ajatella, että sana laituri olisi vakiintunut samaan merkitykseen kuin nykyään lähtöraide, eli laiturin kumpikin puoli ymmärrettäisiin omaksi laiturikseen. Kielessähän eri sanojen ja sanontatapojen on yksinkertaisesti vain tapana muuttua ja mukautua vastaamaan tarvetta ja tavallaan on toisarvoista ja sattumasta johtuvaa, mikä sana tai sanonta on vakiintunut vastaamaan mitäkin viestintätarvetta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaipa syy on historiassa. Ihan vain arvauksena, syy on varmaankin siinä, että perinteisesti meillä Suomessa laiturirakennelmat ovat olleet hyvin vaatimattomia, paikoitellen niitä ei suoranaisesti ole edes ollut.


Mainio selitys. Juna ei lähde laiturista, koska laituria ei ole, on vaan raide, jonka viereltä kavutaan junaan. Näinhän se on mennyt.

Se, että myöhemmin on ruvettu tekemään massiivisia laitureita, ei ole muuttanut kielenkäyttöä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Pakko ihmetellä että mitä järkeä on maanalaisessa junassa jolla tehdään lyhyitä matkoja? Pidemmillä matkoilla suurempi linjanopeus kompensoi tasonvaihdon ja ylipäänsä kävelyn, jossain Töölö - Hakaniemi välillä tämä ei minusta maksa vaivaa. Kai tuo tarkoittaa metrosta toiseen vaihtavia.


Hakaniemestä Töölöön pääsee suoraan tällä hetkellä 53/503:lla ja 7:n ratikalla ja tietenkin myös 3:lla. Olen matkustanut aina silloin tällöin Hakaniemeä Sörnäisiin päin seuraavalta Haapaniemen pysäkiltä Lasipalatsin pysäkille 7:lla ja voin sanoa, että 7 on melko hidas sen kiertäessä Aleksanterinkadun kautta. 3:llakaan ei kovin nopeasti pääse Hakaniemestä Töölöön. 3:n ratikat kaiken lisäksi saattavat seistä Eläintarhan pysäkillä vaikkapa kuusi minuuttia. 503:lla ja 53:lla pääsee kulkemaan mukavasti Hakaniemestä Töölön suuntaan, mutta esimerkiksi sunnuntaina ei ole liikennöintiä lainkaan ja lauantaina vuoroväli on puoli tuntia. Uskoisin, että junaa Hakaniemi-Töölö-välillä oikeastikin tullaan käyttämään.

----------


## teme

> Hakaniemestä Töölöön pääsee suoraan tällä hetkellä 53/503:lla ja 7:n ratikalla ja tietenkin myös 3:lla. Olen matkustanut aina silloin tällöin Hakaniemeä Sörnäisiin päin seuraavalta Haapaniemen pysäkiltä Lasipalatsin pysäkille 7:lla ja voin sanoa, että 7 on melko hidas sen kiertäessä Aleksanterinkadun kautta. 3:llakaan ei kovin nopeasti pääse Hakaniemestä Töölöön. 3:n ratikat kaiken lisäksi saattavat seistä Eläintarhan pysäkillä vaikkapa kuusi minuuttia. 503:lla ja 53:lla pääsee kulkemaan mukavasti Hakaniemestä Töölön suuntaan, mutta esimerkiksi sunnuntaina ei ole liikennöintiä lainkaan ja lauantaina vuoroväli on puoli tuntia. Uskoisin, että junaa Hakaniemi-Töölö-välillä oikeastikin tullaan käyttämään.


Joo, ei tuo mikään jouheva väli ole, itse vaihtaisin kasista kolmeseen tai ysiin kun nuo vitossarjan bussit ei kulje, ja ehkä silloinkin kun ne kulkee. Tunnelirata on kuitenkin tuohon aika raskas ratkaisu. Miniusta joku linja voisi Hakaniemestä tullessaan kääntyyä Hesarille ja siitä Mannerheiminkadulla, tuo on alipalveltu väli.

----------


## Antero Alku

Se, miten pintaliikenne palvelee Helsingissä nykyään ja miten se voisi palvella ovat eri asiat.

Jos pohditaan Pisaran mielekkyyttä esim. HakaniemiTöölö -välillä, niin pitää pohtia vaihtoehtoina Pisaraa ja hyvin toimivaa pintaliikennettä. Tätä voi karkeasti ajatella vaikka siten, että pintaliikenteessä on 0,5 km pysäkkiväli ja ajoaika pysäkkivälillä on 1 min. Pisaran tunneliliikenteessä pysäkkiväli lienee noin 1,5 km ja ajoaika 2 min.

Ratkaisevaksi tässä tulee se, minne Töölössä on menossa. Pintaliikenteessä pysäkkivälin puolikkaan kävelyaika on noin 3,5 min ja tunneliliikenteessä 11 min + tasonvaihto 2 min = 13 min. Asemien lähelle tunneli voi olla ajassa mitaten nopeampi, mutta onko 12 min. miljardiluokan investoinnin arvoista?

Väitän, ettei ole. Eli ei tästä perusteluja Pisaralle löydy, vaan paikallisliikenteen jakelusta kantakaupungin alueelle muutamaan pisteeseen. Ja samasta syystä Töölön metrolle ei löydy perusteluita lainkaan, koska sillä ei ole jakelufunktiota.

Myönnän kyllä ihmetteleväni sitä määrää metron käyttäjiä, jotka ajavat 12 asemaväliä keskustassa. Mutta en näe mitään järkeä siitä, että pannaan hillittömästi kiinni rahaa, jotta ihmiset voivat tehdä tyhmiä valintoja. Fiksumpaa on käyttää vähän rahaa pintaliikenteen saattamiseen tavalliselle nykyaikaiselle tasolle (eli pysähtyy vain pysäkeillä) ja tarjota ihmisille älykästä matkustamista.

Antero

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Mainio selitys. Juna ei lähde laiturista, koska laituria ei ole, on vaan raide, jonka viereltä kavutaan junaan. Näinhän se on mennyt.


Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven väliltä lakkautettiin ei niin kovin kauan sitten Vika-niminen seisake, koska siellä ei ollut laituria eikä sellaisen rakentaminen kannattanut. Kemin ja Oulun välillä oli aikoinaan Viantie-niminen seisake, jossa ei ollut laituria: lättä pysähtyi tasoristeykseen ja siihen noustiin "autotieltä". Myös Kemin ja Tornion väliset seisakkeet olivat enimmäkseen tasoristeyksissä eikä niissä ollut mitään laituria. Ehkä näin oli etelämpänäkin. Kuitenkin jostain syystä Pielisen takana oli pienilläkin seisakkeilla puurakenteiset laiturit tasoristeyksen vieressä. Ei tainnut olla standardia tällä asialla ennen vanhaan?

Jossain (luultavasti) Markku Nummelinin valokuvateoksista on kuva Metelin seisakkeelta, jossa näkyy selvästi, että junaan täytyi nousta radan penkalta.

----------


## petteri

> Jos pohditaan Pisaran mielekkyyttä esim. HakaniemiTöölö -välillä, niin pitää pohtia vaihtoehtoina Pisaraa ja hyvin toimivaa pintaliikennettä. Tätä voi karkeasti ajatella vaikka siten, että pintaliikenteessä on 0,5 km pysäkkiväli ja ajoaika pysäkkivälillä on 1 min.


Jos puhutaan Hakaniemi - Töölö välistä olisi oikein hyvä jos edes 20 km/h nopeuteen päästäisiin, joten se olisi parempi vertailukohta. Muutenkin 30 km/h on lähes utopiaa myös pikaratikalle muulla kuin lähes kokonaan eristetyllä radalla, raide-jokerinkin nopeus on suunnitelmien mukaan 25 km/h.

----------


## teme

> Jos puhutaan Hakaniemi - Töölö välistä olisi oikein hyvä jos edes 20 km/h nopeuteen päästäisiin, joten se olisi parempi vertailukohta. Muutenkin 30 km/h on lähes utopiaa myös pikaratikalle muulla kuin lähes kokonaan eristetyllä radalla, raide-jokerinkin nopeus on suunnitelmien mukaan 25 km/h.


Reittiopas tarjoaa aikataulun mukaiseksi ajoajaksi aamuruuhkassa 1 + 8 yhdistelmällä 4min + 5min, ja 3 + 8 yhdistelmällä 5 + 5 min. Vaihdot ja kävelyt vaan lisää tuohon 5 - 10 min. Eli suora ratikka kulkisi tuon välin vajaaseen 10 minuuttiin, matkaa samaisen oppaan mukaan on 2,6 km, eli nopeus on n. 17km/h. Hesari on kuitenkin suht nopea loppupäästään, eli eiköhän tuo pidä paikkaansa.

Reittoppaassa on muuten hauska bugi, reititysalgoritmi ei ilmeisesti oikein ymmärrä heilurilinjoja:



> Ratikka 7A  		Hakaniemi (0308)   	07:54m	 Hallituskatu (0450)   	07:59	Etelä 1.3 km
> Ratikka 7A  		Hallituskatu (0450)   	08:00m	 Ooppera (0107)   	08:13	Luode 2.7 km

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos puhutaan Hakaniemi - Töölö välistä olisi oikein hyvä jos edes 20 km/h nopeuteen päästäisiin, joten se olisi parempi vertailukohta. Muutenkin 30 km/h on lähes utopiaa myös pikaratikalle muulla kuin lähes kokonaan eristetyllä radalla, raide-jokerinkin nopeus on suunnitelmien mukaan 25 km/h.


Joo, entäs kulkeeko se metro 60 km/h? Miksi et siitä moittinut? Siellä vaan metrokartassa kumminkin on melkein joka aseman välissä aikana 2 min.

Se 2 min on siinä siksi, että se on aika hyvä nyrkkisääntö maailman metroille. Paitsi Pariisissa, jossa keskiasemaväli on 500 metrin luokkaa. Yhtä lailla aika hyvä ratikkaliikenteen nyrkkisääntö on 1 min per pysäkkiväli. Tosin jos systeemit ovat vanhanaikaisia tai muuten huonosti tehtyjä, niin 1,5 voi olla lähempänä totuutta. Eikä mene ihan pieleen Hesassakaan, aikataulukirjan mukaan. Elävässä elämässä on sitten vähän toista, koska meillä ei ihan noudateta niitä Euroopan parhaan joukkoliikenteen käytäntöjä.

Osaan kyllä laskea ihan tarkkojakin linjanopeuksia, mutta ei niitä kukaan matkustaja laske eikä ole edes niistä kiinnostunut. Vaan siitä, mitä on kello kun pitää lähteä ja mitä se sitten on kun on perillä. Metrolla muuten on matkustamisen nopeus välillä KaivokatuSörnäinen suunnilleen 2,3 km per 8,5 min eli 16 km/h. Paitsi just nyt.

Antero

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ei Pisaraa tietenkään kantakaupungin sisäisten yhteyksien parantamiseksi kannata rakentaa, vaan esimerkiksi siksi, että lähijunilla on onnettoman vähän pysähdyspaikkoja kantakaupungin alueella. Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, etteikö Pisaralla olisi merkitystä myös kantakaupungin sisäisiä matkoja tehdessä. Jos Hakaniemen ja Töölön väliset pintaliikenteen yhteydet säilyvät nykyisellään, niin veikkaisinpa, että Pisaralla riittää tuolla välillä käyttäjiä. Mitenhän hyvin Töölössä ratikasta onnistuisi vaihto lähijunaan? Jos onnistuu hyvin, niin silloin vaihto lähijunasta joko linjalle 10 tai 4 voisi olla houkutteleva vaihtoehto. 

Asun tällä hetkellä Kalliossa Hämeentien varrella juuri puolimatkassa Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten asemien välillä. Haapaniemen pysäkit (poikkeuksena Rautatientorille menevien bussien pysäkki Viidennen ja Neljännen linjan välissä) on alle kahdenkymmenen metrin päässä asuintaloni porttikongista. Tällöin pintaliikenne ongelmistaan huolimatta on houkutteleva vaihtoehto esimerkiksi Kamppiin mennessä, varsinkin bussit 55/65A/66A. Tilanne olisi kuitenkin aivan eri, jos lähimmät pintaliikenteen pysäkit olisi Hakaniemen pysäkit tai Vilhonvuoren pysäkit. Silloin kyllä käyttäisin metroa huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei Pisaraa tietenkään kantakaupungin sisäisten yhteyksien parantamiseksi kannata rakentaa, vaan esimerkiksi siksi, että lähijunilla on onnettoman vähän pysähdyspaikkoja kantakaupungin alueella.


Juuri näin. Pisara on sellaisen hintaluokan hanke, ettei sitä pidä pohtia erilliskysymyksenä, kuten on tähän asti tehty. Vaan on pohdittava, onko Pisaralle vaihtoehtoja ja jos on, mitä ne maksavat ja miten ne palvelevat.

Vaikein aihe lienee se, tehdäänkö Töölön alle kaksi metroa vai ei, jos ylipäätään tehdään. Tästä syystähän Pisara on muuttunut alkuperäisestä Mini-Pisaraksi, joka tekee Pasilasta junaliikenteen pullonkaulan ja palvelee kehnosti. Ja joka on myös tehnyt Pisarasta käytännössä täysin päällekkäisen Töölön metron suunnitelmien kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Chae-chu

Tulikin tässä lukiessa mieleen, että ollankos sinne Pasilan asemalle rakentamassa niitä lisälaitureita vai ei? Muistelisin että jossain puhuttiin neljästä uudesta raiteesta ja että ne rakennettaisiin samalle kun se autojuna-terminaali siirtyy Pasilaan. Kenelläåkään tietoa?

----------


## kouvo

> Tulikin tässä lukiessa mieleen, että ollankos sinne Pasilan asemalle rakentamassa niitä lisälaitureita vai ei? Muistelisin että jossain puhuttiin neljästä uudesta raiteesta ja että ne rakennettaisiin samalle kun se autojuna-terminaali siirtyy Pasilaan. Kenelläåkään tietoa?


Jos Pisaran myötä lähijunaliikennettä halutaan lisätä myös pisarattomilla reiteillä Pasilaan on rakennettava lisää laitureita, joko tasoon tai Pisaralle maan alle myös Pasilan aseman kohdalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muistelisin että jossain puhuttiin neljästä uudesta raiteesta ja että ne rakennettaisiin samalle kun se autojuna-terminaali siirtyy Pasilaan.


Minä en muista kuulleeni muusta kuin siitä, että Pisaran vaihtoehtona olisi lähijunien päättäminen Pasilaan, ja niille rakennettaisiin sitten "oma" terminaalinsa. Mistään sellaisista lisälaitureista, joista ajettaisiin vielä keskustaan asti, en ole kuullut.

----------


## Keijo

Terve,

Ensimmäinen kirjoitukseni tälle foorumille. Lähetin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastoon viestiä pitkään mieltäni askarruttaneesta asiasta. Tässä se:

"Tervehdys. Olen jo pitkään ihmetellyt miksi, niin keskeinen ja arvokas alue Helsingissä, on niin "tehottomassa" käytössä. Tarkoitan rata-aluetta Rautatientori-Pasila. Toki ymmärrän sen, että Helsinki oli aivan erilainen kaupunki, kun rata rakennettiin, mutta pitäisikö kuitenkin, myös kyseisen alueen kehittyä? Uudet metrolinjat ja pisararata ovat suunnitteilla joten raideliikennettä ollaan viemässä entistä enemmän maan alle. Ja hyvä niin. Miksi kaikkia junaratoja ei voisi sijoittaa maan alle Rautatietorin ja Pasilan välillä? Hanke olisi varmasti kallis, mutta vapautuva tonttimaa olisi myös erittäin arvokasta. Arvokasta olisi myös imago asukkaille ja turisteille. Töölönlahti ja sen ympäristö muuttuisivat aivan erilaisiksi. Alppipuisto ja Eläintarha voisivat muodostaa ainutlaatuisen kokonaisuuden. Tähän yhdistettynä Keski-Pasilan ja Finlandiapuiston(?) kehittäminen, saisi Helsinki paljon arvokkaamman ja ennen kaikkea asukasystävällisemmän kokonaisilmeen. Asioista (teknisistä ym.) mitään tietämättömänä olen asiaa moneen kertaan miettinyt kävellessäni alueella. Olisiko kyseinen edes mahdollista?"

Foorumilla tuntuu olevan asiantuntemusta ja tietoa vastaavista asioista, joten tiedustelisinkin myös teidän mielipidettä asiaan? Pahoittelen jos asiasta on jo muualla keskustelua tai postasin viestini väärään paikkaan.

----------


## teme

> Terve,
> 
> Ensimmäinen kirjoitukseni tälle foorumille. Lähetin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastoon viestiä pitkään mieltäni askarruttaneesta asiasta. Tässä se:
> 
> "Tervehdys. Olen jo pitkään ihmetellyt miksi, niin keskeinen ja arvokas alue Helsingissä, on niin "tehottomassa" käytössä. Tarkoitan rata-aluetta Rautatientori-Pasila. Toki ymmärrän sen, että Helsinki oli aivan erilainen kaupunki, kun rata rakennettiin, mutta pitäisikö kuitenkin, myös kyseisen alueen kehittyä? Uudet metrolinjat ja pisararata ovat suunnitteilla joten raideliikennettä ollaan viemässä entistä enemmän maan alle. Ja hyvä niin. Miksi kaikkia junaratoja ei voisi sijoittaa maan alle Rautatietorin ja Pasilan välillä? Hanke olisi varmasti kallis, mutta vapautuva tonttimaa olisi myös erittäin arvokasta. Arvokasta olisi myös imago asukkaille ja turisteille. Töölönlahti ja sen ympäristö muuttuisivat aivan erilaisiksi. Alppipuisto ja Eläintarha voisivat muodostaa ainutlaatuisen kokonaisuuden. Tähän yhdistettynä Keski-Pasilan ja Finlandiapuiston(?) kehittäminen, saisi Helsinki paljon arvokkaamman ja ennen kaikkea asukasystävällisemmän kokonaisilmeen. Asioista (teknisistä ym.) mitään tietämättömänä olen asiaa moneen kertaan miettinyt kävellessäni alueella. Olisiko kyseinen edes mahdollista?"
> 
> Foorumilla tuntuu olevan asiantuntemusta ja tietoa vastaavista asioista, joten tiedustelisinkin myös teidän mielipidettä asiaan? Pahoittelen jos asiasta on jo muualla keskustelua tai postasin viestini väärään paikkaan.


Kyselin samaa aiemmin tässä ketjussa, http://jlf.fi/f20/108-pisararata/index18.html#post73690
Rainer tiesi kertoa Stuttgartin puuhanneen tällaista.

----------


## late-

> Yhtä lailla aika hyvä ratikkaliikenteen nyrkkisääntö on 1 min per pysäkkiväli. Tosin jos systeemit ovat vanhanaikaisia tai muuten huonosti tehtyjä, niin 1,5 voi olla lähempänä totuutta.


Väärä ketju ja laiskuuttani annan moderoinnin korjata, mutta toistamiseen: Tämä on höpöä. Viesti, johon vastasit näyttää sen jopa elegantisti toteen: 500 metrin pysäkkiväli ja 1 minuutti per pysäkkiväli olisi 30 km/h. Näin ei ole pikaratikalla yleisesti eikä tietääkseni edes yhtään missään, vaan 30 km/h nopeus vaatii jo selvästi pidempää pysäkkiväliä.

Moderneilla pikaratikoilla esimerkiksi Ranskassa keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on noin 450 metriä. Jos ajoaika todella olisi minuutin, näiden järjestelmien keskinopeus olisi 27 km/h. Näinkään ei ole. Keskinopeudet näissä järjestelmissä ovat luokkaa 20 - 25 km/h.

Helsingissä ratikoilla menee noin 1,5 min per pysäkkiväli. 450 metrin pysäkkivälillä tämä olisi 18 km/h eli pikaratikan alarajalla. Voinemme siis arvioida, että tyypillinen pikaraitioteiden pysäkinvälin ajoaika on jossain 1 ja 1,5 minuutin välissä pysäkinvälin pituuksien liikkuessa luokassa 300-500 metriä. Pidemmillä pysäkkiväleillä ajoaika menee jo 1,5 ja 2 minuutin välein, minkä voi laskea esimerkiksi Tvärbanan nopeuksista.

Kaikissa ajoajoissa siis mukana myös pysäkkiajat, jotta summa on oikein. Puhdas ajoaika on toki vähemmän. Tyypillistä monille pikaratikoille on meikäläisiä ratikoita rauhallisempi toiminta eli pidemmät pysäkkiajat hiljaisilla pysäkeillä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:50 ----------




> Jokatapauksessa Suomessa käytetään rautateillä vain raidenumerointia. Laitureilla ei ole numeroita, eikä niitä siksi voi käyttää informaation antoon.


Mahtaakohan tämän säännön jääräpäisessä soveltamisessa olla syy Pasilan aseman täysin typerään raidenumerointiin, jossa parilliset ja parittomat numerot suhteessa laitureihin menevät puolivälissä sekaisin?

Joskus olisi hyvä huomioida myös raiteiden jakautuminen laitureille, vaikka laitureita ei varsinaisesti numeroitaisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väärä ketju ja laiskuuttani annan moderoinnin korjata, mutta toistamiseen: Tämä on höpöä.


Annan moderoinnin jatkaa ketjun siivoamista.  :Wink: 

Juu, olemme jutelleet tästä ennenkin, ja muistan sen hyvin. Siksi kirjoitinkin alkuperäisessä kommentissani:



> Tätä voi karkeasti ajatella vaikka siten...


Siis *karkeasti*. Yhtä karkeasti kuin tehdään metron tauluissa ja HKL:n aikataulukirjoissa.

Eivät HKL:n metrolla asemavälit ole täsmälleen saman pituisia, eivät myöskään pysäkkiajat, silti metrokartassa ilmoitetaan ajoajat vain minuutin tarkkuudella, suurin osa väleistä on 2 minuuttia. Sama on HKL:n aikataulukirjassa sekä pysäkkiaikatauluissa, joissa busseille ja ratikoille annetaan ajoaikoja minuutin tarkkuudella. Siten joillain lähekkäin olevilla pysäkeillä on sama minuuttiaika, vaikka jokainen tietää, ettei koskaan vaunu voi olla yhtä aikaa kahdella pysäkillä.

Tarkoitukseni oli ilmaista pintaliikenteen nopeutta samalla tavalla kun nopeutta viestitään metrossa. Siis valehdella tai olla yhtä paljon suurpiirteinen eli kirjoittaa höpöhöpöä, jotta matkustajan on helppo hahmottaa matka-aikaansa. Joka kuitenkin muutaman asema- tai pysäkkivälin summaamisella tuleekin oikeaksi. Nimenomaan matkustajan tarpeen kannalta. Ei kukaan ole kiinnostunut sekunneista matkojaan tehdessään.

Ja kun ajatellaan matkustajan aikataulutiedon tarvetta, keskinopeus on lopulta yhtentekevä asia. Olennaista on ajoaika pysäkkien välillä, miten ne pysäkit sitten sattuvatkin sijaitsemaan. Joukkoliikenteen palvelu on tarjolla vain ja ainoastaan pysäkeillä, se, mitä tapahtuu pysäkkien välillä, on enempi yhdentekevää.

Myös liikennesuunnittelun kannalta keskinopeus on sikäli epäolennainen asia, että keskinopeuden määrää kuitenkin pysäkkien määrä. Joukkoliikenteen nopeuden kannalta muuttujiksi jäävät vain olosuhteet pysäkkien välillä, ja sielläkin merkittävimpänä tekijänä tarpeettomien hidastusten määrä.

Pysäkkien määrä ei ole varsinaisesti liikennesuunittelijan, ei ainakaan liikennöinnin suunittelijan vallassa, vaan pysäkkien määrä on seuraus yhdyskuntarakenteesta. Juuri tässä on menty ja mennään metsään, kun kuvitellaan, että joukkoliikenne nopeutuu pysäkkien määrää vähentämällä ja niin voidaan aina tehdä ja saada liikenne niin nopeaksi kuin halutaan. Jos tämä olisi totta, metron varrella ei olisi liityntäliikennettä.

Ja itse ketjun aiheeseen liittyen: Se, että Hakaniemen torilta pääsisi Oopperan edustalle Pisarajunalla kahdella asemavälillä ei kovin merkittävästi paranna Töölönlahden itä- ja länsipuolisten kaupunginosien yhteyksiä kokonaisuutena. Pisarajunaa hitaampi useilla pysäkeillä laajalla alueella pysähtyvä pintaliikenne sen sijaan voi nopeuttaa yhteyksiä nykyisestä, kunhan vaan pysäkkien välillä tapahtuvat turhat seisomiset saadaan pois.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Mahtaakohan tämän säännön jääräpäisessä soveltamisessa olla syy Pasilan aseman täysin typerään raidenumerointiin, jossa parilliset ja parittomat numerot suhteessa laitureihin menevät puolivälissä sekaisin?
> 
> Joskus olisi hyvä huomioida myös raiteiden jakautuminen laitureille, vaikka laitureita ei varsinaisesti numeroitaisi.


Jos ajatellaan, että pitäisi antaa tarkkaa tietoa, niin ei laiturin kertomisella ainakaan sellaiseen päästä. Siinä ei ole yhtään insinööriyttä mukana. Samalla vaivalla ja yhtä helposti saadaan tarkka tieto kerrottua matkustajalle, kun sanotaan miltä RAITEELTA jokin lähtee. LAITURItiedosta ei ole mitään hyötyä kenellekään paitsi merenkulussa.

Niin, eikä Pasilassa ole mitään "täysin typerää" raidenumeroinnissa. Se on täysin loogista ja viimekädessä puhdasta insinööritiedettä. Eli se on tehty heidän toimesta, jotka meitä muita tavallisia humanistisia kansalaisia joka paikassa ohjaavat "oikean" menettelytavan kaidalla polulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, eikä Pasilassa ole mitään "täysin typerää" raidenumeroinnissa. Se on täysin loogista ja viimekädessä puhdasta insinööritiedettä. Eli se on tehty heidän toimesta, jotka meitä muita tavallisia humanistisia kansalaisia joka paikassa ohjaavat "oikean" menettelytavan kaidalla polulla.


Mikä on se selitys että kaksi vierekkäistä raidetta on numeroitu 5 ja 5 a (tai 5 b) ? Ja että raiteella 6 ei ole numeroa ollenkaan, vaan 8:s idästä laskien raide on raide 6?

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Mikä on se selitys että kaksi vierekkäistä raidetta on numeroitu 5 ja 5 a (tai 5 b) ? Ja että raiteella 6 ei ole numeroa ollenkaan, vaan 8:s idästä laskien raide on raide 6?


Se on insinööritiedettä jos mikään!

----------


## Kaid

Käytännössähän siis Pasilassa on numeroitu nimenomaan laiturit, ja niistäkin "oman" numeron ovat saaneet vain normaaliliikenteen käytössä olevat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mikä on se selitys että kaksi vierekkäistä raidetta on numeroitu 5 ja 5 a (tai 5 b) ? Ja että raiteella 6 ei ole numeroa ollenkaan, vaan 8:s idästä laskien raide on raide 6?





> Käytännössähän siis Pasilassa on numeroitu nimenomaan laiturit, ja niistäkin "oman" numeron ovat saaneet vain normaaliliikenteen käytössä olevat.


Eli tämähän menee tasan vastoin sitä väitettyä käytäntöä, että Suomessa numeroidaan vain raiteita, ei laitureita.

Joskus olen Pasilassa ihmetellyt tuota numerointia, mutta tavallisesti junaa vaihtaessa on niin kiire ettei ehdi jäädä pähkäilemään. Mutta tosiasiassahan Pasilan raidejärjestelyt ovat vähän kuin Harry Potterin laituri 9 3/4 King's Crossin asemalla!  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joskus olen Pasilassa ihmetellyt tuota numerointia, mutta tavallisesti junaa vaihtaessa on niin kiire ettei ehdi jäädä pähkäilemään. Mutta tosiasiassahan Pasilan raidejärjestelyt ovat vähän kuin Harry Potterin laituri 9 3/4 King's Crossin asemalla!


Sanos muuta. Mun tulkinta Pasilan oudolle numeroinnille on se, että kun uutta asemaa alettiin rakentaa, niin rantaradan vanhoihin numeroihin 6 ja 7 ei haluttu koskea, ja kun niiden itäpuolelle lopulta tuli 2 raidetta enemmän kuin mitä vanhassa asemassa oli, niin keksittiin 5b väliin,  ja jätettiin laituriton raide kokonaan ilman numeroa. 

Mutta paljon "insinöörimäisepää" olisi ollut uutta asemaa käyttöönotettaessa numeroida joka raide uudestaan niin että ne menisivät 1 .. 11.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Eikös se ole niin, että 5b on keksitty silloin, kun ruvettiin ajamaan erillisiä junia Hartwall-areenalle. Tämä 5b on myös siitä erikoinen laituri, että sitä käyttävät junat käyvät aivan Hartwall-areenan vieressä vaihtamassa suuntaa. Mutta matkustajia ei sieltä tietenkään oteta kyytiin, vaan he kävelevät kiltisti seuraavalle asemalle Pasilaan.

Tämä kaikki johtuu siitä, että laiturin 5b vieressä sijaitseva raide (jolla varmaan muuten on raidenumeronsa aikataulusuunnittelua yms. varten kuten sillä väliraiteellakin, joka on ilman laituria) oli alunperin suunniteltu vain Ilmalaan suuntautuvan ns. huoltoliikenteen raiteeksi, jota ei käytetä matkustajaliikenteeseen. Siksi suojastusjärjestelmä on rakennettu niin, että junan on käytävä areenalla kuittaamassa itselleen suunnanvaihto.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mutta paljon "insinöörimäisepää" olisi ollut uutta asemaa käyttöönotettaessa numeroida joka raide uudestaan niin että ne menisivät 1 .. 11.


Vähänkään enemmän tietotekniikan kanssa tekemisissä olevan mielestä loogisin numerointi olisi tietysti 0 ... 10.

----------


## ZoomZoom

> Jos ajatellaan, että pitäisi antaa tarkkaa tietoa, niin ei laiturin kertomisella ainakaan sellaiseen päästä. Siinä ei ole yhtään insinööriyttä mukana. Samalla vaivalla ja yhtä helposti saadaan tarkka tieto kerrottua matkustajalle, kun sanotaan miltä RAITEELTA jokin lähtee. LAITURItiedosta ei ole mitään hyötyä kenellekään paitsi merenkulussa.
> 
> Niin, eikä Pasilassa ole mitään "täysin typerää" raidenumeroinnissa.


Pasilassa raidenumerot ovat laiturinreunan 1 vierestä alkaen 440 (1), 441 (2), 442 (3), 443 (4), 439 (5), 444 (5b), 445, 446 (6), 447 (7), 448 (8) ja 449 (9). Varsin täysin typerästi on insinööri numeroinnin luonut ja laiskuuttaan jättänyt sarjan korjaamatta, kun on suunnitellut vanhojen väliin lisää raiteita. Nämä raidenumerot olisivat matkustajan kannalta varsin epätarkoituksenmukaisia. Tai Hiekkaharjun 263 (3), 244 (4) ja 264 (5), joista yksi tosin kuuluu Tikkurilaan eikä Hiekkaharjuun, mutta mitäpä matkustaja sillä tiedolla tekisi. Matkustajille esitetyt numerot ovat laiturin reunan numeroita. Raidenumeroita tarvitsevat vain ammattimiehet ja -naiset, monella toimialalla. Ja he eronkin tietävät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pasilassa raidenumerot ovat laiturinreunan 1 vierestä alkaen 440 (1), 441 (2), 442 (3), 443 (4), 439 (5), 444 (5b), 445, 446 (6), 447 (7), 448 (8) ja 449 (9). Varsin täysin typerästi on insinööri numeroinnin luonut ja laiskuuttaan jättänyt sarjan korjaamatta, kun on suunnitellut vanhojen väliin lisää raiteita. Nämä raidenumerot olisivat matkustajan kannalta varsin epätarkoituksenmukaisia. Tai Hiekkaharjun 263 (3), 244 (4) ja 264 (5), joista yksi tosin kuuluu Tikkurilaan eikä Hiekkaharjuun, mutta mitäpä matkustaja sillä tiedolla tekisi. Matkustajille esitetyt numerot ovat laiturin reunan numeroita. Raidenumeroita tarvitsevat vain ammattimiehet ja -naiset, monella toimialalla. Ja he eronkin tietävät.


No hyvä että sevisi mysteeri. Itse olen aina luullut että pääradan kaikkien asemien raiteet on numeroitu 1.. n itäisimmästä alkaen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse olen aina luullut että pääradan kaikkien asemien raiteet on numeroitu 1.. n itäisimmästä alkaen.


Jos viittaat päärataan myös Helsingin lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolella, niin Tampereella laiturien vieressä olevat raiteet on numeroitu 1...5 lännestä alkaen. Sama lännestä alkava numerointi on käytössä ainakin myös Riihimäellä, Hämeenlinnassa ja Oulussa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos viittaat päärataan myös Helsingin lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolella, niin Tampereella laiturien vieressä olevat raiteet on numeroitu 1...5 lännestä alkaen. Sama lännestä alkava numerointi on käytössä ainakin myös Riihimäellä, Hämeenlinnassa ja Oulussa.


Raiteethan (tai siis ne laiturin reunat, joita junamatkustajille nimitetään raiteina) numeroidaan aina asemarakennuksesta alkaen. Kyllä Tikkurilassakin mielestäni kaukojunat käyttävät raiteita 1 ja 2. Pasilan numerointihan alkaa vanhan asemarakennuksen puolelta. Samoin kuin Helsingin keskustan.

----------


## Max

> No hyvä että sevisi mysteeri. Itse olen aina luullut että pääradan kaikkien asemien raiteet on numeroitu 1.. n itäisimmästä alkaen.


Taitaa olla päinvastoin ainakin jo Puistolassa. Hiekkaharjussakin tosiaan on vain laiturit vain raiteilla 3,4 ja 5 (itäisin). Tikkurilassa itäisin raide on 6.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Taitaa olla päinvastoin ainakin jo Puistolassa. Hiekkaharjussakin tosiaan on vain laiturit vain raiteilla 3,4 ja 5 (itäisin). Tikkurilassa itäisin raide on 6.


Ehkä mun pitää ottaa takaisin mitä kirjoitin. 

Sen olen ymmärtänyt että  raidenumerointi teknisessä mielessä on yhtenäinen koko Suomessa niin että joka eri raidepätkällä on oma ysilöivä numeronsa, mutta yksittäisillä rataosuuksilla asemien raidenumerointi noudattaa tiettyä kaavaa kanssa, eli pääradalla vissiin läpiajettavat raiteet ovat vasemmalta oikealle Helsingistä katsottuna 1, 2, 3 ja 4. Sivuraiteilla on sitten omat numeronsa ja jos asemarakennus on radan oikealla puolella Hesasta katsottuna, tai jokin muu "perinne" pakottaa kuten Helsingin ja Pasilan matkustaja-asemien kohdalla, niin käytetään "laiturinpuoliskonumerointia" jolloin numerointi menee oikealta vasemmalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Eikös Granissa ykkösraide ole kauimpana asemasta oleva laituriraide?

----------


## Compact

> Eikös Granissa ykkösraide ole kauimpana asemasta oleva laituriraide?


Ei niin, vaan näin: 2, 1, 3, 4 ja 5. 

http://vaunut.org/kuva/19354
http://vaunut.org/kuva/55868
http://vaunut.org/kuva/49149
http://vaunut.org/kuva/51478
http://vaunut.org/kuva/19005
http://vaunut.org/kuva/8108

Ja sitten hiukan vanhempi loogisempi numerointi ennen 2000-luvun insinööreitä:

http://vaunut.org/kuva/5298

----------


## teme

> Pisara-radan suunnittelu käyntiin
> 
> Helsinkiin suunniteltu Pisara-rata alittaa kantakaupungin ja siinä junat kulkevat kahdessa, vierekkäisessä kalliotunnelissa. Tämä helpottaa ruuhkia ja lisää junaliikenteen kapasiteettia. Suunnittelun kanssa samalla alkaa myös radan ympäristövaikutusten arviointi.
> 
> Pisara-radalle on kaksi vaihtoehtona.
> 
> Lyhyen Pisaran vaihtoehdossa tunneleiden suuaukot ovat Eläintarhan kentän ja Linnanmäen kohdalla, ja uudet maanalaiset asemat tulevat Töölöön, keskustaan ja Hakaniemeen.
> 
> Pitkän Pisaran vaihtoehdossa tunneleiden suuaukot ovat Eläintarhan kohdalla ja Hakamäentien pohjoispuolella.
> ...


 http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...n_1459415.html

Tuo Alppilan asema on minulle uusi juttu, mielenkiintoista.

----------


## Compact

> http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...n_1459415.html
> 
> Tuo Alppilan asema on minulle uusi juttu, mielenkiintoista.


Tässä isojen hankkeiden prujussa on eräässä kartassa myös tuo *Alppila*n asema merkitty:
http://jlf.fi/f19/4219-rautateiden-isot-hankkeet/

----------


## sebastin

Kai siitä kannattaa samantien tehdä metromainen eli asemien väli kantakaupunkitiheä, vastoin paikallisjunaliikenteen hieman pidempää asemavälistandardia. 

Töölön puolelle kaksi asemaa taitaa mahdotonta ratageometrisesti, Oopperan-Töölöntorin asema on keskeisellä sijainnilla, ja Töölöön on tulossa metro kahdella asemalla. Sinänsä kyllä Pisaran raiteet voisivat sukeltaa maan alle heti pasilan aseman jälkeen, eli Töölöön on toisaalta madollista saada kaksi Pisara-asemaa. Alppilan aseman linjauksessa raiteiden täytynee mennä tunneliin ennen Alppipuistoa eikä vasta Linnanmäen kohdalla, kuten kolmen aseman Pisarassa kaavailtu. Toisaalta Pisara on kaavailtu tunneliin jo Pasilan asemalla Töölön Metroraiteiden alapuolelle Lentokenttäratatunnelin viereen. Kaikkikaikessa Alppilan asema ei pidennä Pisaran matka aikaa. Alppilan aseman toinen sisäänkäynti tulisi Sturenkadulle eli linjojen perälle ja toinen sisäänkäynti Linnanmäen parkkipaikan kohdalle.

----------


## teme

> Kai siitä kannattaa samantien tehdä metromainen eli asemien väli kantakaupunkitiheä, vastoin paikallisjunaliikenteen hieman pidempää asemavälistandardia.
> 
> Töölön puolelle kaksi asemaa taitaa mahdotonta ratageometrisesti, Oopperan-Töölöntorin asema on keskeisellä sijainnilla, ja Töölöön on tulossa metro kahdella asemalla. Sinänsä kyllä Pisaran raiteet voisivat sukeltaa maan alle heti pasilan aseman jälkeen, eli Töölöön on toisaalta madollista saada kaksi Pisara-asemaa. Alppilan aseman linjauksessa raiteiden täytynee mennä tunneliin ennen Alppipuistoa eikä vasta Linnanmäen kohdalla, kuten kolmen aseman Pisarassa kaavailtu. Toisaalta Pisara on kaavailtu tunneliin jo Pasilan asemalla Töölön Metroraiteiden alapuolelle Lentokenttäratatunnelin viereen. Kaikkikaikessa Alppilan asema ei pidennä Pisaran matka aikaa. Alppilan aseman toinen sisäänkäynti tulisi Sturenkadulle eli linjojen perälle ja toinen sisäänkäynti Linnanmäen parkkipaikan kohdalle.


Jos Töölöön haluttaisiin useampi asema niin luontevinta olisi minusta U-radan linjaus, eli Huopalahti - Meilahti - Töölö. Voihan se juna tehdä mutkan Pasilan jälkeen Meilahteen tyyliin Töölön metro, kaarresäteiden takia niinpäin että Keravan kaupunkirata menisi ennen Pasilaa tunneliin ja metron asemalla nykyisen radan alle. Siis tyyliin K: Kerava - Tikkurila - Pasilan ala-asema - Jäähalii - Töölö - Keskusta- Hakaniemi - Alppila -Pasilan asema - Huopalahti - Espoo

En kuitenkaan oikein innostu tuosta isommasta Pisarasta ihan vaan siitä syystä  että Pisara voi  minusta kaatua muutenkin vielä vielä kustannusten paisumiseen, jos nyt vaan tehtäisiin se lyhyt versio.

Tuostakin huolimatta, Pisaraan liittyen kutkuttaa ajatus viedä Topeliuksenkadun ratikkarata Töölön torilla tunnelin. Eli näin: Sisäänajo Topeliuksenkadulta ennen Runeberginkatua. Yhteinen asema Pisaran kanssa, ja laiturin yli vaihto. Ulosajo Fredan mäessä Temppeliaukion kirkon kohdall. Linjat esimerkiksi kolmonen, seiska ja vitonen (Munkkivuori - Punavuori). Hyöty: Lähijunista voisi vaihtaa laiturin yli ja sisätiloissa nopeasti ratikkaan jolla pääsee sitten suoraan Kamppiin, Kaivokadulle, Aleksille, Kauppatorille, Punavuoreen, Meilahteen, Munkkiniemeen, Jäähallille, jne. ja toisinpäin. Lisäksi ratikkaliikenne nopeutuisi hieman.

----------


## sebastin

Jäähallin tienoon asema olisi 4-5 korttelin päässä Oopperan asemasta. Tosin Alppilan asema olisi yhtäläisen matkan päässä Pasilasta että Hakaniemestä.

Pisaran linjaus tulisi suunnitella siten, että mahdolliset Alppilan ja toinen Töölön asema jäisivät varauksiksi. Hakaniemen, Oopperan ja Keskustan asemat ovat kiireisimmät.

Keskustan asema sijoittuu Lasipalatsin, Forumin ja Sokoksen kulmaan eli Manskun, Kaivokadun ja Simonkadun risteyksen alle. Osa Pisaran tiloista on valmiina Forumin ja Asematunnelin yhdistävän kävelytunnelin muodossa. Siihen keskelle olisi tulossa liukuportaat ja hissit Pisara-asemalle. Pisara laitureilta suoraan on mahdollista avata kulkuväylät Rautatientorin metrolaitureille.

U-linjaus on kuollut ja kuopattu. Pisara tulee kulkemaan Pasilasta. U-linjan perijä on kuitenkin Töölön metro, mikä on mahdollista haaroittaa Meilahdesta Huopalahden suuntaan ja siitä Leppävaaran ja Pohjois-Espooseen tai Huopalahti-Haagaan ja siitä Konalaan sekä edemmäksi.

----------


## late-

> U-linjan perijä on kuitenkin Töölön metro, mikä on mahdollista haaroittaa Meilahdesta Huopalahden suuntaan ja siitä Leppävaaran ja Pohjois-Espooseen tai Huopalahti-Haagaan ja siitä Konalaan sekä edemmäksi.


Kunhan se rakennetaan maanalaisena pikaraitiotienä, jolloin jatkeiden hintaa saadaan alas. Vaihtoehtoisesti Suomesta voidaan löytää saman verran öljyä kuin Arabiemiraateissa on, jolloin on varaa tehdä ihan mitä tahansa.

----------


## j-lu

> Kunhan se rakennetaan maanalaisena pikaraitiotienä, jolloin jatkeiden hintaa saadaan alas. Vaihtoehtoisesti Suomesta voidaan löytää saman verran öljyä kuin Arabiemiraateissa on, jolloin on varaa tehdä ihan mitä tahansa.


Pikaraitiotien konsepti sopii muutenkin paljon paremmin jo rakennetuille ja väestötiheydeltään nykyisenkaltaisille kantakaupungin ulkopuolisille alueille. Lyhyemmät pysäkkivälit ja helppo saavutettavuus katutasosta. Metro edellyttää massiivista täydennysrakentamista asemien ympärille ja käytännössä laskee joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa aseman välittömän vaikutusalueen ulkopuolella. 

Etelä-Espoon kokemukset määrittänevät pitkälti suunnan pohjoisen suunnan metrolaajenemiselle. Jostain syystä on sellaiset fiilikset, etteivät kokemukset tule olemaan häävejä muille kuin gryndereille. Se toki saattaa riittää...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kunhan se rakennetaan maanalaisena pikaraitiotienä, jolloin jatkeiden hintaa saadaan alas.


Tai ennemminkin niin, että kunhan autot saisi pois kadulta, niin Mannerheimintiestä saisi upean puistokadun, jolla ratikka pääsisi esteettä kulkemaan lähiöihin. Siihen olisi varaa heti. Pois pois vaikka maan alle autot, mutta ei joukkoliikenteen varoin yhtäkään turhaa reikää maahan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tai ennemminkin niin, että kunhan autot saisi pois kadulta, niin Mannerheimintiestä saisi upean puistokadun, jolla ratikka pääsisi esteettä kulkemaan lähiöihin. Siihen olisi varaa heti. Pois pois vaikka maan alle autot, mutta ei joukkoliikenteen varoin yhtäkään turhaa reikää maahan.


Niin, kumpikohan on halvempaa, Töölön metro (olkoon vaikka niemllä Pisara) vai 2-kaistainen parkkihallin ajoluiska, joka alkaisi sanokaamme vaikka Oopperalta?

Itse arvaan, että se ajoluiska. Mutta kun sitä ei tehtäisi kuitenkaan ajoluiskana, vaan Keskustatunneli II:na, jossa ryhdytään miettimään nopeuksia, liittymiä, näkymäalueita, videovalvontaa, raskaammalla tavalla palokuormia jne. Näin siitä huolimatta, että ajoluiska ei olisi Finlandiatalon pysäköintiin juurikaan sen pidempi kuin Stockan luolan luiska Hietalahdesta.

Ja sitten se toinen ongelma. Eli kuten Stockan luolan luiskan kanssa, tämä maanalainen katukapasiteetti rakennetaan kyllä, mutta ei vähennetä metriäkään henkilöautoilua maan päällä. Joten turhaa niitä reikiä on autoillekaan porata ennen kuin se autoton keskusta on tehty arvo- ja asennemuutoksella. Joka ei maksa mitään.

Antero

----------


## antti

Mä olen ymmärtänyt pisararadan tarkoitukseksi vähentää ruuhkaa Hesan päärautatieasemalla pistämällä lähijunat kiertämään lenkki ja pääasemalle jää vain kaukojunat. Kun ehdotetaan pisaratunneliin pikaskuruja, niin tarkoitetaanko sitä, että lähijunien päätepysäkiksi tulisi Pasila ja siellä jengi vaihtaisi raitsikkaan? Tai pitää junat ennallaan sekä panna henkilöautot tunneliin ja samalla tehdä Manskusta joku pihakatu tms - näin tulkitsin erään kannanoton, sinänsä mielenkiintoinen, mutta miten pisararataidea kostuisi tästä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä olen ymmärtänyt pisararadan tarkoitukseksi vähentää ruuhkaa Hesan päärautatieasemalla pistämällä lähijunat kiertämään lenkki ja pääasemalle jää vain kaukojunat.


Sanotaan nyt näin: Jos tehdään Pisara, paikallisjunia ei voi enää seisottaa päiväsaikaan Helsingin ratapihalla, koska paikallisjunat eivät enää tule Helsinkiin. Ja näin vapautuu Helsingin ratapihalta kapasiteettia, samoin Helsingin ja Pasilan väliltä. Kun junia on pakko seisottaa jossain, täytyy tehdä seisotusraiteet Espoon, Kauklahden ja Keravan asemille. Ja Pisaran kanssa on pakko tehdä junille sellaiset aikataulut, että ne kääntyvät Helsingistä aina takaisin saman tien.

No, nuo seisotusraiteet Espoon, Kauklahden ja Keravan asemille voidaan tietenkin tehdä, vaikka ei tehdä Pisaraa. Samoin aikataulut voidaan järjestää myös ilman Pisaraa siten, että kaikki junat palaavat hetikohta vaihdettuaan matkustajat. Nämä järjestelyt ratkaisevat suurimman osa Helsingin kapasiteettiongelmasta ja Pisaran selvitysraportin mukaan maksavat 13 M.

Pisara tietenkin jakaa paikallisliikenteen matkustajia kolmelle asemalle kantakaupungin alle. Osalle matkustajista tämä merkitsee matka-ajan lyhenemistä joillain minuuteilla. Nyt nämä vaihtavat joko Pasilassa tai Helsingissä pääasiassa ratikoihin, elleivät sitten kävele. Tätä etua ei saada 13 miljoonalla, vaan on maksettava satoja miljoonia.




> Kun ehdotetaan pisaratunneliin pikaskuruja, niin tarkoitetaanko sitä, että lähijunien päätepysäkiksi tulisi Pasila ja siellä jengi vaihtaisi raitsikkaan?


Edellä esitetyllä 13 M järjestelyllä junat tulevat edelleen Helsinkiin  tai ainakin Töölönlahdelle ja Kaisaniemeen. Olen ymmärtänyt, että paikallisjunien pysäyttäminen Pasilaan on koko lailla hylätty ajatus huonon palvelutasonsa vuoksi. Pysäyttämistä kuviteltiin mahdolliseksi, jos Pisaran sijasta Töölön alla olisi metro. Mutta Pasilassa vaihto metroon kestäisi niin kauan, ettei siitä ole mitään hyötyä matka-ajalle.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kun ehdotetaan pisaratunneliin pikaskuruja, niin tarkoitetaanko sitä, että lähijunien päätepysäkiksi tulisi Pasila ja siellä jengi vaihtaisi raitsikkaan? Tai pitää junat ennallaan sekä panna henkilöautot tunneliin ja samalla tehdä Manskusta joku pihakatu tms - näin tulkitsin erään kannanoton, sinänsä mielenkiintoinen, mutta miten pisararataidea kostuisi tästä.


On moniakin vaihtoehtoja toteuttaa Pisaraa korvaavaa liikennettä maan päälläkin. Täällä on muutaman kerran mainittu parissakin eri ketjussa mahdollinen asema Helsinginkadun yllä, josta vaihto molempiin suuntiin voisi olla tehty sujuvaksi. Vaihdottomaksi ei matkaa saa kuin korvaamalla lähijunat duoratikoilla, mutta eipä se todellakaan ole suurimmalle osalle vaihdotonta Oopperan tai Hakaniemen asemillakaan. Syöttöliikennettä niihinkin tarvitaan, joten miksi ei keskittäisi sitä Helsinginkadulle? Tuohon vielä selkeä ja helppo vaihto, ruohorataa (oikeata sellaista) väylän eteläpuolelle. Yhteys linjojen kautta Hakaniemeen ei montaa metriä uutta kiskoa tarvitse.

Keskustaan pääsisi tietenkin edelleen lähijunalla. Ratapihan ruuhkan poistaminen toki lienee mahdollista ilman maan alle menoakin, mutta en tiedä, miten ratkaisu käytännössä toimisi. Onhan asiaa muutamassakin ketjussa pitkään pohdittu, kuten mm. täällä. Suoraan maanpäällisten raiteiden allahan olisi tilaa, jos vain näyttäisi vähän kauhakuormaajaa. Nythän ratapihan sivuilla on vielä tilaa vaikka minkälaisille poikkeusjärjestelyille kaivamisten ajaksi. Saisikohan lähijunalaiturit jopa suoraan aseman alle Kompassin yhteyteen? Ehkei, mutta ainakin kävely-yhteys Kompassille tasoa vaihtamatta lienee mahdollinen. Tuossa savimaastossa uskoisi kaikenlaisen kaivamisen onnistuvan suht helposti. Näin olisi sitten vältetty tulevaisuudenkin ruuhkat ratapihalla.

Antero tuossa selostikin jo tunneleista, ja itsekin lähtisin siitä, että asennemuutos ja toimiva joukkoliikenne on keino autottomaan Mannerheimintiehen tai mihin tahansa väylään. Jos autoliikenne ohjataan muille teille ja ne tukkeutuu, on ongelma silloin ratista kiinni pitävän korvien välissä sekä joukkoliikenteen toimimattomuudessa ja/tai houkuttelemattomuudessa. Mutta tuskin Pisara ainakaan sen enempää houkuttelisi autoilijoita, eikä tuolloin autottomista väylistä tai viihtyisistä puistokaduista voisi edes unelmoida.

Tämä kaikki edellyttää siis tehokasta ja toimivaa ratikkaliikennettä. Nykyisellä meiningillä ei päästäisi lähellekään. Pisaran maanpäällisen vaihtoehdon tulisi olla palvelutasoltaan paljon parempi, koska se olisi lähes kaikille vaihdollista eikä yhtä nopeata Oopperalle tai Hakaniemeen kuin lähijunapisara tunnelissa. Lisäksi sen tietenkin pitää olla huomattavasti Pisaraa halvempi, jonka ei tosin luulisi olevan mahdotonta yllä mainituin toimenpitein.

----------


## teme

> On moniakin vaihtoehtoja toteuttaa Pisaraa korvaavaa liikennettä maan päälläkin. Täällä on muutaman kerran mainittu parissakin eri ketjussa mahdollinen asema Helsinginkadun yllä, josta vaihto molempiin suuntiin voisi olla tehty sujuvaksi. Vaihdottomaksi ei matkaa saa kuin korvaamalla lähijunat duoratikoilla, mutta eipä se todellakaan ole suurimmalle osalle vaihdotonta Oopperan tai Hakaniemen asemillakaan.


Yksi asia mikä minua suoraan sanoen kyrsii on että sitä ratakuilua ei voitu sitten ottaa lähijunakäyttöön. Valmis putki suoraan Jätkäsaareen saakka. Eli olisi voitu tehdä niin että A ja M junat jatkavat sinne, Töölönlahden kohdalla vaikka pikkutunneli ja sivulaiturit Sanoma- ja Musiikkitalon välissä, mahdollisesti osittain Mannerheimintien alla. Seuraava asema Tennispalatsin kohdalla, sisäänkäynti esimerkiksi Tennispalatsin kautta. Sitten Marian asema siinä Porkkalankadun sillan alla, Mechelininkadun ali ja päättäri satamassa Jätkäsaaressa. Olisikohan noiden alitusten takia maksanut ehkä 50 miljoonaa?

Asemalta olisi vapautunut neljä laituria, satamasta olisi riittävän kapasiteetin yhteys, lähijunien palvelualue laajenisi, vaihdot ratikoihin olisi sujuvia, samoin parempi vaihtoon etroon Kampissa... Mutta kun se putki on varattu keskustatunnelille, jota ei tosin koskaan tehdä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Syöttöliikennettä niihinkin tarvitaan, joten miksi ei keskittäisi sitä Helsinginkadulle?


Koska se vaatisi kokonaan uusien syöttöyhteyksien perustamista. Hesarilla kun ei kulje kuin 8, 53 ja 70T sekä jokunen Keravan ja Porvoon bussi. Oopperalle ja Hakaniemeen taas tulee missä tahansa raideliikenneskenaariossa merkittävästi ratikka- ja bussiliikennettä, jotka toimivat siinä sivussa asemien syöttöliikenteenä. Ja Hesarilla itsellään ei radan kohdalla ole mitään sellaista kysyntää, mikä perustelisi linjojen viemistä sinne. Syöttöliikenne sinne siis olisi todellakin vain syöttöliikennettä.

Kysyntä keskustan poikittaisliikenteellekin on siellä huono, kun taas Pasilan korkeudella sille selvästi on tarvetta. Vaikkei 53 mitään hyvää palvelutasoa tarjoakaan, voidaan sen huonosta kysynnästä päätellä silti, ettei tarvetta liiemmin ole. Kuitenkin monet muut vastaavan tarjonnan bussilinjat keräävät paljon parempia kuormia.




> Tämä kaikki edellyttää siis tehokasta ja toimivaa ratikkaliikennettä.


Niinpä, mutta ei Hesarin lähijuna-asema voi olla ainoa syy vetää merkittäviä poikittaisratikkalinjoja. Kyllä niiden peruskysyntä täytyy syntyä jostain ihan muualta. Toisin sanoen löytää keino, millä 53:lle voi saada ensin matkustajia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta kun se putki on varattu keskustatunnelille, jota ei tosin koskaan tehdä.


Eikö keskustatunneli ole kuitenkin vielä poistettavissa kaavasta? Itse mietin myös tuota sataman yhteyttä. Tuokin tietenkin toimisi parhaiten, jos olisi duo- tai kevyttä kalustoa, mutta oikeanlaisin järjestelyin satamaan toki voisi "metrokin" mennä. Miinusta tulee vähän siitä, että Sanomatalo on vähän tyhmän kävelymatkan päästä Kaivokadun vilinästä, aivan kuin nyt raiteet 1-3 ja 12-19. Eihän se pitkä ole, mutta keskustan rautatieasemalle vähän huono.

----------


## kouvo

> Sanotaan nyt näin: Jos tehdään Pisara, paikallisjunia ei voi enää seisottaa päiväsaikaan Helsingin ratapihalla, koska paikallisjunat eivät enää tule Helsinkiin. Ja näin vapautuu Helsingin ratapihalta kapasiteettia, samoin Helsingin ja Pasilan väliltä. Kun junia on pakko seisottaa jossain, täytyy tehdä seisotusraiteet Espoon, Kauklahden ja Keravan asemille. Ja Pisaran kanssa on pakko tehdä junille sellaiset aikataulut, että ne kääntyvät Helsingistä aina takaisin saman tien.
> 
> No, nuo seisotusraiteet Espoon, Kauklahden ja Keravan asemille voidaan tietenkin tehdä, vaikka ei tehdä Pisaraa. Samoin aikataulut voidaan järjestää myös ilman Pisaraa siten, että kaikki junat palaavat hetikohta vaihdettuaan matkustajat. Nämä järjestelyt ratkaisevat suurimman osa Helsingin kapasiteettiongelmasta ja Pisaran selvitysraportin mukaan maksavat 13 M.
> 
> Pisara tietenkin jakaa paikallisliikenteen matkustajia kolmelle asemalle kantakaupungin alle. Osalle matkustajista tämä merkitsee matka-ajan lyhenemistä joillain minuuteilla. Nyt nämä vaihtavat joko Pasilassa tai Helsingissä pääasiassa ratikoihin, elleivät sitten kävele. Tätä etua ei saada 13 miljoonalla, vaan on maksettava satoja miljoonia.


Raidekapasiteetti ei tosin riitä helsingin ja Pasilan välillä jos tulevaisuudessa halutaan esim. lentoradan myötä junien määrää kasvattaa, vaikka Espoon ja Keravan puskiin seisontaraiteita rakenneltaisiinkin. Joka tapauksessa on mentävä maan alle tai luovuttava Linnunlaulun huvilakyldyyristä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Koska se vaatisi kokonaan uusien syöttöyhteyksien perustamista.


Kysehän on siis siitä, että korvataan satojen miljoonien tunneli vaikka heiluri- tai kehäratikkalinjalla. Eli perusteluina pelkästään raha ja palvelutaso. Alussa saatu hyöty on lähes pelkästään syöttöliikennettä, mutta voi olla, että vaikutukset tulee perässä, ja kyllähän tästä sentään tulisi samalla myös tehokas yhteys linjojen ja Hakaniemen välille. Muitakin yhteyksiä voi toki keksiä. Luulisi esimerkiksi Meilahteen olevan asiaa myös Hakaniemestä ja Kalliosta, mutta voisikohan olla niin hölmösti, että 53 on vähän tuntematon ja sen sijaan käytetään yhteyksiä Keskustan/Kampin tai Kolmosta Nordenskiöldinkadun kautta? Ainakin Reittiopas viisauksissaan ehdottaa metroa ja bussia tai bussia ja bussia. Kyllä selkeällä linjalla matkustajia on. Jokeri todisti tämän teorian oikeaksi, samaa voisi hyvinkin kokeilla myös Keskustan pohjoispuolella.

Edellytykset maanpäälliselle Pisaran vaihtoehdolle on tietenkin myös Pasilasta molempiin suuntaan kulkevien yhteyksien tehostaminen.

Ja huomioikaa myös, että tämä ei sulje pois Pisaraa tulevaisuudessa, jos sille tarvetta tulee vaikka 50 vuoden päästä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja huomioikaa myös, että tämä ei sulje pois Pisaraa tulevaisuudessa, jos sille tarvetta tulee vaikka 50 vuoden päästä.


Ei teoriassa. Käytännössä se saisi aikaan toisen metrolinjan rakentamisen, jonka jälkeen Pisaraa ei enää tulisi. Kokonaistilanne kuitenkin on mielestäni parempi Pisaran kuin toisen metrolinjan kanssa, joten siksi Pisaraa hidastavia hankkeita ei kannata toteuttaa. Toinen näistä hankkeista rakennetaan varmasti seuraavan 20 vuoden aikana, ja minä kannatan sitä, joka on laajan olemassaolevan metroverkon, so. lähijunaverkon, laajennusta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei teoriassa. Käytännössä se saisi aikaan toisen metrolinjan rakentamisen, jonka jälkeen Pisaraa ei enää tulisi.


Jaa-a... Epäilen hieman Töölön metron tulevaisuutta. Kaikkihan on kiinni siitä, mitä päätöksiä Töölön suunnan joukkoliikenteestä tehdään lähitulevaisuudessa. Jos päädytään raitioliikenteen lisäämiseen ja kehittämiseen, poistuu tarve raskaalle raideliikenteelle. Lisäksi olen tullut siihen uskoon, että Töölön metron tulevaisuus riippuu aika pitkälti lentokentän radasta. Jos suora sellainen saadaan, ei metrolle pahemmin enää löydy perusteita. Isolle Pisaralle löytynee tulevaisuudessa enemmän halua kuin tynkämetrolle.

----------


## teme

> Koska se vaatisi kokonaan uusien syöttöyhteyksien perustamista. Hesarilla kun ei kulje kuin 8, 53 ja 70T sekä jokunen Keravan ja Porvoon bussi. Oopperalle ja Hakaniemeen taas tulee missä tahansa raideliikenneskenaariossa merkittävästi ratikka- ja bussiliikennettä, jotka toimivat siinä sivussa asemien syöttöliikenteenä. Ja Hesarilla itsellään ei radan kohdalla ole mitään sellaista kysyntää, mikä perustelisi linjojen viemistä sinne. Syöttöliikenne sinne siis olisi todellakin vain syöttöliikennettä.


On siellä 23 ja/tai Toisen linjan kiskot ihan vieressä. Ei se tosin minusta kyllä Pisaraan auta.

----------


## sebastin

RHK alkaa rakentaa Pisaraa Kehäradan valmistuttua ja Ruoholahti-Matinkylä louhintojen jälkeen. Tärkeää on nyt se kuinka monta asemaa tulee ja mihin ne tarkkaan sijoittuvat uloskäynteineen.

Pisara ja Töölön metro ei ole toisiaan poissulkevia, kuten ei myöskään lentokenttärata. Pisaralla on muutama kilometri yhteistä matkaa Töölön metron kanssa, mutta lähijunaradat ja metroradat palvelevat täysin eri alueita. Töölön metroa on kaavailtu haaroitettavan jopa kolmeen eri suuntaan, kahteen ainakin. Töölön metron tekniikka ja kalusto voi ihan hyvin olla eri kuin itä-länsi suunnan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> RHK alkaa rakentaa Pisaraa Kehäradan valmistuttua ja Ruoholahti-Matinkylä louhintojen jälkeen. Tärkeää on nyt se kuinka monta asemaa tulee ja mihin ne tarkkaan sijoittuvat uloskäynteineen.


Tässä olet sikäli oikeassa, että louhinta-alalla on kova tarve keksiä uusia louhintaurakoita maailmanloppuun asti. Nythän tämä touhu menee niin, että konekanta ja kapasiteetti on ensin käytössä Marjaradalla ja sitten sen suunnitellaan olevan käytössä Espoon metrossa. (Sivumennen sanoen, Espoon metron valmistumisaikataulun määrää tämä eikä mitkään valitukset.) Mutta sen jälkeen tuleva 150 M:n vuositasolla pyörivä urakka on vielä auki. Jotta jokin urakka toteutuisi, ehdolla on oltava noin 3 vaihtoehtoa. Lentoradasta ryhdyttiin puhumaan nyt, koska siitä saadaan hyvin yksi mahdollinen louhintakohde. Ja kyllä se keskustatunnelikin sieltä kohta taas pulpahtaa pinnalle kellumaan.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Pisara ja Töölön metro ei ole toisiaan poissulkevia, kuten ei myöskään lentokenttärata. Pisaralla on muutama kilometri yhteistä matkaa Töölön metron kanssa, mutta lähijunaradat ja metroradat palvelevat täysin eri alueita. Töölön metroa on kaavailtu haaroitettavan jopa kolmeen eri suuntaan, kahteen ainakin. Töölön metron tekniikka ja kalusto voi ihan hyvin olla eri kuin itä-länsi suunnan.


Tässä kannattaa kuitenkin pitää mielessä vuodenvaihteessa tapahtunut organisaatiomuutos. Metroahan Helsingissä suunnitteli lähinnä HKL:n suunnitteluyksikkö, jonka väki on vuoden alusta uudessa HSL:ssa. HSL voi tietysti toivoa metroa sinne sun tänne, mutta joutuu käytännössä tyytymään siihen, mitä Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto suvaitsee suunnitella ja toteuttaa. Infran kuitenkin maksavat ja toteuttavat kaupungit itse, ei HSL.

Helsingin KSV:ssa tuo Töölön metro ei käsittääkseni ole kovin korkeassa huudossa. Pisaraa pidetään tärkeänä, ja Töölön metrolle kaavailtiin Laajasalon joukkoliikenneselvityksen yhteydessä pikaratikkakalustoa, ts. Santahaminan pikaratikka jatkaisi Katajanokalta Töölön kautta Pasilaan tunnelissa. (Toki tätä voidaan kutsua metroksi ja maalata vaunut oranssiksi.)

Itse pidän Pisaraa järkevänä hankkeena siksi, että se jakelee junamatkustajat muualle kuin nykyisille päätepysäkeille Töölönlahdelle ja Kaisaniemeen. Alppilan asema on myös myönteinen käänne. Vielä järkevämpänä pitäisin sitä, että Pisara lähtisi jo Huopalahdesta, jolloin asemat olisi Ruskeasuolla ja Tullinpuomissa. Sen sijaan Töölön metrolle en löydä oikein mitään perusteita.

----------


## sebastin

Niin, ei ole mitenkään yllättävää, että louhintafirmoilla tai niiden taustalla oleville suvuilla, on kytköksensä hallintokoneistoon. 

Itse kannatan myös keskustatunnelia, mutta vasta sitten rakennettavaksi, kun pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenneraideverkosto on rakennettu melkein valmiiksi, silloin myös autokanta on muuttunut saasteettomiin menopeleihin, vasta sitten nähdään keskustatunnelin tarve ja mahdolliset muuttuneet linjaukset. Itä- ja Länsiväylän yhdistäminen on tärkeä tavoite, eikä sitä voi tehdä maanpäällisin eritasoristeyksin kuten esim. Hakamäentie.

KSV pitää Pisarasta, koska se on tavallaan valtion lahja pääkaupunkiseudulle. Pisaran ja Töölön metro on kuitenkin syytä optimoida, esim. kustannusten säästämiseksi Pisaran ja Töölön metron tunnelit ja luolat voisi louhia samaan aikaan. 

On mahdollista että Laajasalon linjasto nivotaan Töölön metroon, mutta tosin nyt on suunniteltu Liisankadulle, ja metron tuli kulkea Kauppatorin, Espan, Erottan ja Kampin kautta Töölöön.

Pisara tulee kulkemaan Pasilan kautta.

Töölön metro on väylä jolla yhdistetään Kamppi, Töölö ja Pasila mahdollisesti kolmeen raideväylähaaraan muualle Helsinkiin ja pääkaupunkisedulle. Se ei ole mikään hukkaputki.

Vaikka kirjoitan Töölön "metrosta" tarkoitan, että kalusto ja tekniikka voi olla eri kuin Oranssissa muskelissa.

Kaukoliikenteen lentokenttärataa ei rakenneta ainakaan 40 vuoteen. Siihen haluaa sanoa osansa koko Uusimaa mutta myös Häme ja Savo ja laajemminkin koko Suomi. Siihen vaikuttaa myös Pietariin menevä rata sekä Rail Baltica. Lentokenttärata saattaa siirtyä jopa Hämeenlinnanväylän länsipuolelle Nurmijärven kautta Riihimäelle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Töölön metron tekniikka ja kalusto voi ihan hyvin olla eri kuin itä-länsi suunnan.


Myös toteutustapa Töölön metrolla voi olla ihan hyvin eri kuin olemassa olevan metron. Kyllä maan päällä tilaa saadaan, jos niin vain halutaan. Ja joo, tuon "metron" _voi_ maalata oranssiksi, mutta maalaisin sen mielummin johonkin nätimpään kuosiin, vaikka vihervoittoiseen. Räikeä oranssi kulkemassa kaupungilla kyljet ravassa ja loskassa? Enpä tiedä.

Lähijunat ja metro palvelevat vain sen takia eri alueita, koska ne ovat eri alueille rakennetut. Ei kai muuten ehdotettaisi lähijunaratojen muuttamista metroradoiksi? Tulevatkin lähijunahaarat sekä mahdolliset ratikkametrot voi myös haaroittaa palvelemaan valittuja alueita, mutta tämän voi tehdä järjellä ja ottaen huomioon kulloisenkin alueen tarpeet.

----------


## sebastin

Lähijunaratoja ei muuteta metroradoiksi, tai pikaratikkaradoiksi.

Töölössä mennään maan alle.

Näitä tulevia haaroja ja haaroituksia varten on perusteltua rakentaa Töölöön ja Pasilaan metro(ratikka)tunneli.

Täällä on myös useasti todettu, kuinka Pasilasta on tulossa uusi tiiviin ja korkean rakentamisen keskus.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kuitenkin HKL halusi ilmeisesti tosissaan tutkia kaupunkiratojen muuttamista metroksi. Toivottavasti se oli vain vitsi.

Ihan yhtä perusteltua on rakentaa Töölöön joukkoliikennekatu näitä haaroituksia varten. Tärkeintä on palvella ihmisiä siellä, missä he ovat ja minne he haluavat. Ja tämä pätee myös Pasilassa. Olkoon kuinka tiivistä ja korkeata tahansa, suunnitelmissa voidaan ottaa joukkoliikennekin huomioon.

----------


## sebastin

Se olisi sen verran suuri remontti, ettei siihen ole tarkoituksenmukaista ryhtyä vuosikymmeniin. Sen sijaan HKL/HSL voisi ryhtyä operaattoriksi RHK:n radoille.

----------


## teme

> Kuitenkin HKL halusi ilmeisesti tosissaan tutkia kaupunkiratojen muuttamista metroksi. Toivottavasti se oli vain vitsi.


Minusta se on periaatteessa ihan hyvä idea, ehdotettu toteutus metrojatkeineen vaan ei ole.

----------


## hmikko

> Kuitenkin HKL halusi ilmeisesti tosissaan tutkia kaupunkiratojen muuttamista metroksi. Toivottavasti se oli vain vitsi.


Liekö taustalla VR:n paikallisjunien liikennöinnistä nyhtämä hinta. Tekniseltä näkökantilta on vaikea ymmärtää, mitä virroituksen ja laiturien muuttamisella saavutettaisiin. Nythän Sm5-kalustoa on tilattu suht suuri määrä. Voihan ne tietysti maalata oransseiksi, jos se rauhoittaa mieltä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Infran kuitenkin maksavat ja toteuttavat kaupungit itse, ei HSL.


HSL maksaa puolet jäsenkuntiensa alueelle tehtävästä joukkoliikenneinfrasta. Käytännössä se tarkoittaa, että kunnat eivät yksin voi päättää infran rakentamisesta alueelleen, vaan hankkeet on tehtävä yhteisymmärryksessä HSL:n kanssa.

----------


## Jykke

> Kuitenkin HKL halusi ilmeisesti tosissaan tutkia kaupunkiratojen muuttamista metroksi. Toivottavasti se oli vain vitsi.


 Halvimmillaan kaupunkiradat saa muutettua metroksi lisäämällä ne nykyiseen metrokarttaan. Alkaisi Helsingin metroverkostokin näyttämään jo niin edustavalta, että metrointoilu voisi laantua.

----------


## petteri

> Liekö taustalla VR:n paikallisjunien liikennöinnistä nyhtämä hinta. Tekniseltä näkökantilta on vaikea ymmärtää, mitä virroituksen ja laiturien muuttamisella saavutettaisiin. Nythän Sm5-kalustoa on tilattu suht suuri määrä. Voihan ne tietysti maalata oransseiksi, jos se rauhoittaa mieltä.


Miksi virroitus ja laiturikorkeus pitää muuttaa metromuutoksessa? Eikös pelkkä nimen- ja liikennöintitavan muutos riitä? Ja ehkä uuden ja remontoitavan kaluston maalaaminen uudella värillä. Maailmalla on paljon metroja, joilla eri linjoilla on vaihtelevaa kalustoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> HSL maksaa puolet jäsenkuntiensa alueelle tehtävästä joukkoliikenneinfrasta.


Toihan oli mielenkiintoista kuulla, olen ollut siinä uskossa, että kaupungit rakentavat ja maksavat kokonaan itse infransa. Maksaako HSL myös puolet esim. Jätkäsaaren ratikasta? Se ei ainakaan näy kslk:n esityslistoissa eikä valtuuston perustamissuunnitelmassa.

Käytännössä nämä rahat, jotka ikään kuin ovat HSL:n, ovat tietysti jäsenkunnista lähtöisin, eli siinä mielessä tämä ei toki muuta käytännön tilannetta mihinkään. Korkeintaan alkaa pahimmassa tapauksessa syntyä omituisia lehmänkauppoja tyyliin "okei, tehdään sitten se metro Östersundomiin, kunhan suostutte unohtamaan Tölön metron 25 vuodeksi".

Miten infrahankkeiden jyvitys toteutuu, eli jos Helsinkiin tehdään 100 Me hanke, josta kaupunki maksaa 50 Me, niin kerääkö HSL omat 50 Me kokonaan Helsingiltä vai kaikilta jäsenkunnilta, ja jos, niin missä suhteessa?

Joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannusten jaosta on KSV:n mukaan sovittu niin, että teoriassa jokainen maksaa oman kuntansa asukkaiden matkat, ts. jos nelosen ratikan matkustajista 1% on keravalaisia, niin ko. linjan liikennöintikustannuksista 1% tulee Keravan kaupungila. En tiedä, miten tuota sitten käytännössä arvioidaan, tuskin ainakaan linjoittain. Ehkä kulkumuodoittain (juna/metro/rv/seutubussit/kunkin kunnan sisäiset bussit)?




> Käytännössä se tarkoittaa, että kunnat eivät yksin voi päättää infran rakentamisesta alueelleen, vaan hankkeet on tehtävä yhteisymmärryksessä HSL:n kanssa.


Kyllä kai kaikki hankkeet käytännössä on joka tapauksessa tehtävä edes jonkinlaisessa yhteisymmärryksessä tai vähintään jonkun laihan kompromissin lopputuloksena. Jos käytäntö jatkossa osoittaa, että HSL yllättäen on hyvin eri linjoilla kuin jokin sen jäsenkunta jostain tietyn jäsenkunnan alueella olevasta hankkeesta, niin lopputuloksestahan voi ainakin teoriassa tulla vaikka miten surkuhupaisa.

HSL ilmoittaa, että kiva kun rakensitte metrotunnelin Tapiolasta Suurpeltoon, mutta ei me ruveta siellä ajamaan, kun sen voi hoitaa bussillakin. Tai HSL sanoo, että me ruvetaan sitten ajamaan trollikoita Helsingissä ensi vuonna ja kaupunki vastaa, että senkus ajatte, mutta ajolankoja ette saa kaupunkikuvallisista syistä tehdä eikä me niistä mitään makseta eikä varsinkaan makseta mitään 15% trolliekstraa liikennöintikustannuksissa. Tai vastaavaa. Kruunuvuoren vesiliikenteestäkin saisi hauskan esimerkin, kun pistettäisiin alueen arkkitehdit ja HSL:n liikennesuunnittelijat saman pöydän ääreen.  :Wink: 

En usko, että kukaan kuvittelee, että tällaisiin tilanteisiin ollaan oikeasti menossa. Aluksi uudet roolit ja uusi yhteistyö varmaan hakee muotoaan, mutta eiköhän se yhteinen sävel loppujen lopuksi löydy niin kuin on tähänkin asti aina lopulta löytynyt.

----------


## Salomaa

> Itse kannatan myös keskustatunnelia,
> .


Mitä äärimmäisen kalliin keskustatunnelin rakentamisella saavutetaan ?
Martti

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitä äärimmäisen kalliin keskustatunnelin rakentamisella saavutetaan ?


Jos ei mitään joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää, niin ainakin 23000:lle autolle lisää väylää keskustaan. Tuohan tarkoittaa käytännössä ehkä noin 30000 potentiaalista asiakasta keskustan yrityksille, jos parkkitila riittäisi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Maksaako HSL myös puolet esim. Jätkäsaaren ratikasta?


Todennäköisesti maksaa myöhemmistä rakennusvaiheista.

Vielä tällä hetkellä kunnat maksavat infransa itse, mutta kunhan HSL:n ja kuntien välinen infrasopimus allekirjoitetaan, alkaa HSL maksaa osansa (sopimuksessa määritellyn siirtymäajan jälkeen).




> Miten infrahankkeiden jyvitys toteutuu, eli jos Helsinkiin tehdään 100 Me hanke, josta kaupunki maksaa 50 Me, niin kerääkö HSL omat 50 Me kokonaan Helsingiltä vai kaikilta jäsenkunnilta, ja jos, niin missä suhteessa?


Kerää jäsenkunnilta samassa suhteessa missä HSL:n rahoitus muutenkin tulee.

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi virroitus ja laiturikorkeus pitää muuttaa metromuutoksessa? Eikös pelkkä nimen- ja liikennöintitavan muutos riitä? Ja ehkä uuden ja remontoitavan kaluston maalaaminen uudella värillä. Maailmalla on paljon metroja, joilla eri linjoilla on vaihtelevaa kalustoa.


Vilkkaimmilla osuuksilla liikennöintitapa taitaa jo olla niin lähellä metroa kuin se päärautatieaseman ratapihan tilanteen huomioon ottaen on mahdollista. Sm5-junien värityskin on uusi, joten varmaan koko systeemin voi nimetä yksin tein metroksi.

Oletin, että metroksi muuttamisella tarkoitettiin kaupunkiratojen muuttamista teknisesti nykyisen metroradan kaltaisiksi, kun semmoisesta on ollut täällä ennenkin puhetta ja se ilmeisesti oli Martinlaakson radan alkuperäisissä suunnitelmissa silloin joskus.





> Jos ei mitään joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää, niin ainakin 23000:lle autolle lisää väylää keskustaan. Tuohan tarkoittaa käytännössä ehkä noin 30000 potentiaalista asiakasta keskustan yrityksille, jos parkkitila riittäisi.


Keskustan parkkipaikkojen määrän pitämisestä nykyisellä tasolla on vissiin jonkin sortin yhteisymmärrys (uusien parkkiluolapaikkojen pitäisi vapauttaa vastaava määrä paikkoja pinnalta). Eikös tunnelin pitänyt tehdä keskustan _ohittamisesta_ helpompaa?  :Smile: 

Soininvaaran blogin kommenteissa Seppo Vepsäläinen vakuuttaa, että Töölö-Pasila metro ei ole Pisaran kanssa kilpaileva hanke, vaan ihan perin tarpeellinen sinänsä. Ks.

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2010/03/08...2010/#comments

Tarttee vissiin ostaa louhintafirmojen osakkeita, sen verran kova tunnelinrakentamisvimma tuntuu metropolissa olevan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tarttee vissiin ostaa louhintafirmojen osakkeita, sen verran kova tunnelinrakentamisvimma tuntuu metropolissa olevan.


Päätöksenteosta pystyy päättelemään pitkälle, mihin ojaan kannattaa lehmänsä heittää, koska selvästi päätökset tehdään tiettyjen intressejä palvellen.

Kävi tuossa eilen mielessä jotain ketjua lukiessa, että varmaan pitäisi nostattaa esiin metrohanke Helsingistä Utsjoelle. Siitä saisi sitten louhetta Helsinginniemen ympärille tai jopa Tallinnaan saakka kaupunkia kasvattamaan. Metrohan menee aina kaupaksi, koska veronmaksajien taskuista sitä rahaa irtoaa helposti. Monta ongelmaa poistuisi "ihan ilmaiseksi".  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vielä tällä hetkellä kunnat maksavat infransa itse, mutta kunhan HSL:n ja kuntien välinen infrasopimus allekirjoitetaan, alkaa HSL maksaa osansa (sopimuksessa määritellyn siirtymäajan jälkeen).


Koskeeko tämä myös bussikaistoja ja bussiliikenteen kuormitusta ja mitoitusvaatimuksia sekaliikenteen kaistoille ja kaduille? Kun kadun kuormitus on riippuvainen akselimassasta, muistelen, että tiemiehet laskevat yhden bussin vastaavan 2.000 henkilöautoa. Vai miten se nyt meni? Tiesuunnittelua opiskelleet, auttakaa meitä tietämättömiä nyt mäessä!

Jos nimittäin ei koske, niin kohta loppuu kyllä raideliikenne. Vaikka en mitään sopimusluonnosta tavaakaan, niin esim. Espoon metron rakentaminen pysähtyy oitis, jos infra tulee HSL:n maksettavaksi. HSL kun ei maksa kuvitelluista ja väärin lasketuista aikasäästöistä yhtään mitään. Ja ilman niitä tunneliin tehty liityntämetrojärjestelmä nostaa HSL:n kustannuksia useilla miljoonilla vuodessa.

Myös tämä ketjun aihe, Pisara, on tämän asetelman kannalta kiinnostava. VR-Yhtymästähän on viimeksi painotettu, ettei Pisarassa kyse ole vain Helsingin seudun junaliikenteestä, vaan ilman Pisaraa tukkeutuu koko Suomen junaliikenne, siis kaukojunat. Ne eivät ole HSL:n heiniä pätkääkään, joten miksi HSL:n pitäisi maksaa Pisarasta yhtään mitään? Siitähän pitäisi maksaa VR-Yhtymän, jos kerran sen pääliiketoiminnan jatkuvuuden edellytys on Pisara.

Vai onko selitys, että ei kuulu HSL:lle, vaan Liikennevirastolle eli valtiolle. No hyvä. Äkkiä sitten vaan muuttamaan Espoon metrokin 25 kV:n ilmajohdolle ja 550 mm laiturikorkeudelle, niin ei tarvi Espoon murehtia metron rahoitusta. Valtion rata, valtio maksaa 100 %. Espoo voi toki maksaa pinta-asemat, kyllä siihen raha riittää. Tai vaikka HSL:n kautta, jotta saadaan jyvitetyksi naapureillekin.

Eli mitä tässä nyt ollaan sopimassa?

Antero

PS: Se valtion länsimetro onnistuu ihan helposti. Töölönlahdelta painutaan tunneliin. Ensin on asema nimeltä Musiikkitalo tai Eduskunta ja sitten Ruoholahti, jossa vaihto tasoa vaihtaen HKL:n metroon. Sitten ollaankin jo valmiiksi siinä merenalitussyvyydessä, ja loppu menee valmiiden suunnitelmien mukaan. En ryhdy leikkimään linjatunnuksilla. Saahan sinne ajaa vaikka vuoron perään Rantaradan ja pääradan junia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Koskeeko tämä myös bussikaistoja ja bussiliikenteen kuormitusta ja mitoitusvaatimuksia sekaliikenteen kaistoille ja kaduille?


Ei koske.




> HSL kun ei maksa kuvitelluista ja väärin lasketuista aikasäästöistä yhtään mitään.


Miksi ei maksaisi? Juuri sitä vartenhan infrahankkeiden kustannuksista puolet tulee HSL:n maksettavaksi, että HSL maksaa matkustajille tulevan hyödyn.




> VR-Yhtymästähän on viimeksi painotettu, ettei Pisarassa kyse ole vain Helsingin seudun junaliikenteestä, vaan ilman Pisaraa tukkeutuu koko Suomen junaliikenne, siis kaukojunat. Ne eivät ole HSL:n heiniä pätkääkään, joten miksi HSL:n pitäisi maksaa Pisarasta yhtään mitään?


Eiköhän Pisaran kanssa käydä ihan normaalisti neuvottelut siitä, mikä on valtion osuus ja mikä Helsingin. Helsingin osuudesta sitten puolet maksaa HSL.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei koske.


No niin. Hyvästi sitten.




> Miksi ei maksaisi? Juuri sitä vartenhan infrahankkeiden kustannuksista puolet tulee HSL:n maksettavaksi, että HSL maksaa matkustajille tulevan hyödyn.


Metron kannattavuuden perusteena on kuluttajien kuviteltu aikasäästö. Kuluttajat eivät maksa siitä aikasäästöstä kenellekään yhtään mitään, eli se on akuankkarahaa jota ei ole olemassa.

HSL maksaa HKL:lle liikennöintikustannukset laskua vastaan ja esimerkiksi pankille oman rahoitusosuutensa rahoituskulut pankin laskua vastaan. HSL saa rahaa myymällä matkalippuja, mutta se ei myy kuluttajille aikasäästöä eikä lähetä siitä laskuja eikä saa siitä mitään rahaa. Joten ei sen kannata myöskään aikasäästöjä ostaa eikä niistä mitään maksaa.

Kun maktalippulaskutus ei riitä kulujen kattamiseen, kerätään alijäämä osakaskunnilta kuntasopimuksen ehdoilla. Tosiasia on niin, että kun HSL ei maksa bussiliikenteen katukustannuksia mutta se maksaa raideliikenteen katukustannuksia, HSL:n näkökulmasta bussiliikenne on halvempaa ja se ei silloin halua, että raideliikenne laajenee. Se ei sitä halua, koska poliitikkojen mielestä joukkoliikenne on kalliimpaa raideliikenteenä, kun bussiliikenteen väyläkulut eivät heille esitetyissä laskelmissa näy.

Onhan tämä asia ihan käytännössä nähty Turussa 1970-luvulla, miten paljon halvempaa se bussiliikenne ja sen väyläkulut olivat. Eikä siihen tarvittu siellä HSL:ää, ihan yhden kaupungin omien virastojen itsensäpettäminen riitti. Mutta eihän tietenkään kannata oppia muiden tekemisistä mitään  paikallisissa erikoisolosuhteissa.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos ei mitään joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää, niin ainakin 23000:lle autolle lisää väylää keskustaan. Tuohan tarkoittaa käytännössä ehkä noin 30000 potentiaalista asiakasta keskustan yrityksille, jos parkkitila riittäisi.


SDP alkoi ymmärtää muuttuvaa kaupunkia, joten Kokoomus on tämän asian kanssa varsin yksin.  Suomeksi : Keskustatunnelin toteutumismahdollisuudet ovat samat kuin Vapaudenkadun.

Martti

----------


## kuukanko

Pisaran YVA-ohjelma on nyt nähtävillä ja siitä pidetään kaikille avoin yleisötilaisuus 24.5.2010 klo 18‑20. Tilaisuus järjestetään Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston Auditoriossa osoitteessa Kansakoulukatu 3.

----------


## jaywarp

Helsingin Uutiset - Keski-Pasilaan kaivetaan Suomen suurin monttu




> Tiiviin yhdessä istumisen seurauksena raskainta liikenneratkaisua päätettiin muuttaa. Rakentamiseen vapautuu lisää maata, kun Pasilaan ei tehdä terminaalia, vaan Pisara-rata.


Jos jollain on kremlologian alkeet paremmin hallussa voisi varmaan päätellä että töölön metro on kuopattu. Sen sijaan Pasilan liikenne pyritään hoitamaan pisararadalla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos jollain on kremlologian alkeet paremmin hallussa voisi varmaan päätellä että töölön metro on kuopattu. Sen sijaan Pasilan liikenne pyritään hoitamaan pisararadalla?


Pasilan terminaalilla toimittaja taitaa kuitenkin tarkoittaa sitä, että osa lähijunista päätettäisin Pasilaan, mikä tietysti vaatisi sitten seisontaraiteita.

Metroonhan toimittajakin viittaa jutussaan. Ei kai sitä vielä ole kuopattu, mutta Pisaran suunnittelu etenee nopeammin ja jos toteutukseen todella päästään, niin metroa tietysti joudutaan arvioimaan sitten uudelta pohjalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metroonhan toimittajakin viittaa jutussaan. Ei kai sitä vielä ole kuopattu...


Keski-Pasilan kaavoituksessa varaudutaan siihen, että Pasilaan voi tulla metroasema ja sille ratalinjaus poikittain päärataan nähden. Asema tehdään mahdollisimman ylös, jotta siirtymäaika metroaseman ja Pasilan aseman rautatielaitureiden välillä pysyisi jollain lailla kohtuullisena, vaikka kestäneekin yli 5 minuuttia. Asemalle varattava tila käytetään pysäköintihallina niin kauan kun sitä ei tarvita asemaksi.

Henkilökohtaisesti pidän jokseenkin epätodennäköisenä, että Töölön alle tehtäisiin kaksi samanlaista metroa, eli Pisara ja HKL:n raskasmetro. Pasilan metroasemavarauksen voi tietenkin käyttää tulevaisuudessa kevyemmällekin ratkaisulle. Eli sinne voidaan viedä pääosin pinnalla kulkeava pikaratikkakin. Tosin epäilen sitäkin siksi, että pikaratikka voidaan ajaa Itä-Pasilan katutasossa siten, että vaihto palvelee paremmin kuin pitkä matka maan alle. Käytännössä metroasemavarauksen hyödyksi jäänee, että sillä säästetään pysäköintiluolan louhiminen Itä-Pasilan kallioon.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Käytännössä metroasemavarauksen hyödyksi jäänee, että sillä säästetään pysäköintiluolan louhiminen Itä-Pasilan kallioon.


Ja jos maailmasta loppuu öljy ja yksityisautoilu, niin metroperinteen mukaisesti luolasta saa kössihallin.

----------


## teme

> Ja jos maailmasta loppuu öljy ja yksityisautoilu, niin metroperinteen mukaisesti luolasta saa kössihallin.


Olenkin miettinyt miksi niitä asemia olemmattomille junille tehdään, mutta nyt selvisi: kössisalaliitto!

----------


## petteri

> Asema tehdään mahdollisimman ylös, jotta siirtymäaika metroaseman ja Pasilan aseman rautatielaitureiden välillä pysyisi jollain lailla kohtuullisena, vaikka kestäneekin yli 5 minuuttia.


Mistä sinä tuon 5 minuuttia vetäisit? Hatustako?

Rautatientorin metroasemalta Kaivokadun ratikkapysäkille menee noin kaksi minuuttia. Saman verran kestää vaihto Rautatientorin busseihin vähän pysäkin paikasta riippuen. A-junien laitureilta menee Kaivokadun ratikkapysäkille noin 3 minuuttia ja K-junien laiturilta vähän reilut 3 minuuttia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistä sinä tuon 5 minuuttia vetäisit? Hatustako?


Töölön metron alustavasta yleissuunnitelmasta, jonka sivulla 58 on selitetty ns. pinta-aseman kulkuaikoja.

Pinta-aseman laituritaso on korkeudella 0,0, joka tarkoittaa keskimerenpinnan tasoa. Pasilan asemahalli ja bussipysäkit ovat tasolla +32, aseman laituritaso on +24. Asema sijaitsee Asemapäällikönkadun sillan pohjoispuolella mutta alaratapihan kohdalla, ei siis Pasilan aseman raiteiden ja laitureiden alapuolella.

Ei, siellä sivulla ei lue yli 5 minuttia. Mutta metron vakiokäyttäjänä tiedän, että laitureilla joutuu kävelemään myös pituussuuntaan ja liukuportaisiin saa usein jonottaa keskeisillä asemilla. Siis lyhimmät mahdolliset matkat eivät ole totta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Rautatientorin metroasemalta Kaivokadun ratikkapysäkille menee noin kaksi minuuttia. Saman verran kestää vaihto Rautatientorin busseihin vähän pysäkin paikasta riippuen. A-junien laitureilta menee Kaivokadun ratikkapysäkille noin 3 minuuttia ja K-junien laiturilta vähän reilut 3 minuuttia.


Ottaen huomioon liukuportaiden ajan sekä liikennevalokierron ajan väitän, että olet väärässä. Pitääpä käydä joku kerta testaamassa.

Tietysti rullaportaissa harppomalla, punaisia päin kävelemällä ym voi olla mahdollistakin, mutta silloin tuskin saadaan tilastokelpoisia lukuja.

----------


## petteri

> Ottaen huomioon liukuportaiden ajan sekä liikennevalokierron ajan väitän, että olet väärässä. Pitääpä käydä joku kerta testaamassa.
> 
> Tietysti rullaportaissa harppomalla, punaisia päin kävelemällä ym voi olla mahdollistakin, mutta silloin tuskin saadaan tilastokelpoisia lukuja.


Tuo kaksi minuuttia menee kävelemällä liukuportaissa. Ehkä puolet matkustajista kävelee ja puolet seisoo liukuportaissa. Alaspain suurempi osa kävelee kuin ylöspäin. Ja Kaivokadun ratikkapysäkille pääsee ilman liikennevaloja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja Kaivokadun ratikkapysäkille pääsee ilman liikennevaloja.


Tuskin siinä kuitenkaan aikaa säästää, jos Kaisaniemestä/Töölönlahdelta tullessa kaivautuu välissä maan alle välttääkseen suojatievalot.

----------


## teme

Olennaisempaa kuin se että montako minuuttia menee eri kävelynopeuksilla menee on se kuinka paljon siihen pitää varata aikaa. Esimerkiksi I ja M junat on Pasilassa muistaakseni synkronisoitu niin että aikaa vaihtoon noin viisi minuuttia eikä siinä kyllä ole yhtään liikaa matkustajan näkökulmasta.

Semmoinen yleispsykologinen huomio muuten että liikkeessä vietetty aika tuntuu lyhyemmältä kuin vastaavan pituinen paikallaan olo. Tämä selittää mielestäni hyvin erilaiset mielikuvat kävelyajoista ja toisaalta matkustajien oudohkot reittivalinnat. Tyyliin matkustaja kävelee Arabiasta Kustaa Vaasankadun varteen 75 pysäkille koska Hämeentietä kulkeva 74 "pysähtelee koko ajan". Eikä siinä mitään, joukkoliikenne on palvelu ja palvelu on hyvää kun se sellaiseksi koetaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olennaisempaa kuin se että montako minuuttia menee eri kävelynopeuksilla menee on se kuinka paljon siihen pitää varata aikaa.


Juuri näin. Ja siksi vaihdot ovat niin vastenmielisiä. Meikäläisessä järjestelmässä kun aikaa on vaihtoon varattava vuoroväli + oletettava myöhässäoloaika + varma kävelyaika. Sanotaan nyt vaikka, että olet menossa elokuviin, josta ei voi myöhästyä. Joukkoliikennematka on suunniteltava silloin sen mukaan, mikä lähes varmasti toteutuu.

Pisara on metroa mennen tullen parempi siksi, että joku PasilaTöölö on taatusti joku 6 min. junassa + 5 min laiturilta sisäänkäyntiovelle. Jos joutuu vaihtamaan Pasilassa metroon, käytännössä pääset metrojunaan samassa ajassa kun olisit Pisaralla jo perillä. Eihän se 11 minuuttia nyt niin pitkä lisäaika ole? Ei elämä siihen lopu, mutta kuitenkin perustellaan miljardimetroja minuutin osilla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Juuri näin. Ja siksi vaihdot ovat niin vastenmielisiä. Meikäläisessä järjestelmässä kun aikaa on vaihtoon varattava vuoroväli + oletettava myöhässäoloaika + varma kävelyaika. Sanotaan nyt vaikka, että olet menossa elokuviin, josta ei voi myöhästyä. Joukkoliikennematka on suunniteltava silloin sen mukaan, mikä lähes varmasti toteutuu.


Tiheän vuorovälin yhteydet ja pitkätkin kävelyt ovat muuten matka-ajan toteutumisvarmuuden kannalta hyvin houkuttelevia. Tyypillisesti yhteydet, joissa voi kulkea "aikatauluttomasti" pärjäävät tosi hyvin. Vaihdolliset yhteydet, joissa tarvitaan aikatauluja ovat aika hankalia.



Jos joku ihmettelee, miksi joka pysäkille tarvittaisiin keskustassa ja vilkkailla näyttötaulut monen minuutin päästä seuraava bussi, ratikka, juna tai metro todella tulee, kyse on siitä, että matkustaja voi nopeasti päättää käveleekö vai tuleeko bussi pian. Ja jos käytössä useita vaihtoehtoisia reittejä, voi valita nopeimman lennossa. Kilometrin kävelee kaupunkioloissa noin 12 minuutissa. 

On tosi kettumaista esimerkiksi Punavuoressa nykyään arpoa, "kävelenkö vai tulisiko ratikka heti".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olennaisempaa kuin se että montako minuuttia menee eri kävelynopeuksilla menee on se kuinka paljon siihen pitää varata aikaa. Esimerkiksi I ja M junat on Pasilassa muistaakseni synkronisoitu niin että aikaa vaihtoon noin viisi minuuttia eikä siinä kyllä ole yhtään liikaa matkustajan näkökulmasta.


Pasilassa junalinjojen välillä vaihtaminen vie aikaa siksi että:
- juna jolla saapuu Pasilaan, varsinkin jos tulee pääradan suunnalta, on usein myöhässä
- liukuportaat vetävät huonosti ja junat jäävät kauas tunneliin johtavilta portaiilta

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:41 ----------




> Jos joutuu vaihtamaan Pasilassa metroon, käytännössä pääset metrojunaan samassa ajassa kun olisit Pisaralla jo perillä. Eihän se 11 minuuttia nyt niin pitkä lisäaika ole? Ei elämä siihen lopu, mutta kuitenkin perustellaan miljardimetroja minuutin osilla.


Pasilan metro on ylipäänsä mikään vaihtoehto Pisaralle vain jos :
- metroasema on suoraan junalaitureiden alla niin että joka junalaiturlta on nopea suora liukuporrasyhteys metron laiturille (en tiedä onnistuko sellainen toteutus edes)
- metro kulkee myös Meilahden sairalaa-alueen kautta
- metrolla on asema myös muualla keskustassa kuin Kaivokadulla, eli sillä pääsisi Erottajalle tai Kauppatorille suoraan
- länsimetro ja Pasilan metro olisivat yhteydessä toisiinsa niin  että onnistuisi vaihdoton matka esim Viikki-Pasila-Otaniemi

Muissa tapauksissa Pasilan metrosta ei juuri ole  enempää hyötyä kuin esim sellaisesta ratkaisusta jossa tehdään Pisara ja sitten erikseen nopea poikittainen raitiotieyhteys Pasilan kautta Itä-Helsingin ja Etelä-Espoon välillä 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tiheän vuorovälin yhteydet ja pitkätkin kävelyt ovat muuten matka-ajan toteutumisvarmuuden kannalta hyvin houkuttelevia.


Kyllä. Ne houkuttelevat käyttämään autoa. Sillä kävely ei todellakaan ole joukkoliikenteen palvelun vaihtoehto, vaan oma auto.




> Tyypillisesti yhteydet, joissa voi kulkea "aikatauluttomasti" pärjäävät tosi hyvin. Vaihdolliset yhteydet, joissa tarvitaan aikatauluja ovat aika hankalia.


Juuri siksi keskieurooppalainen käytäntö ovat vakiominuuttiaikataulut, aikataulujen luotettavuus ja täsmällisyys sekä vaihtojen synkkaus. Ei tarvitse kävellä kilometriä 12 minuutissa, kun pisin odotusaika on 9 minuuttia (jos et muista yhtä minuuttinumeroa ja toimi sen mukaan) eikä sen jälkeen tarvitse aikatauluja miettiä. Sillä jos on vaihto, se onnistuu käytännössä heti.

On tullut käytännössä koetuksi monet kerrat. Ei tarvita reittioppaita, kännykkäkarttoja eikä odotusaikanäyttöjä. Linjakartta riittää, eikä ne yleensä maksa mitään.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Sillä kävely ei todellakaan ole joukkoliikenteen palvelun vaihtoehto, vaan oma auto.


Minusta tuo ajatus on outo. Jos on terveet jalat, miksi niitä ei käytä. Suuri osa nykyisistä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä on valmiita kävelemään kohtuullisia matkoja.

Ja joka paikkaan autolla kulkevia sohvaperunoita ei joukkoliikenteeseen saa kuitenkaan. Vaikka eihän keskipainoinen (lue: lievästi ylipainoinen) suomalainen  mies mahdu kunnolla bussissa tai ratikassa kapealle penkille. Bussien ja ratikoiden istumapaikkojen mitoitus riittää keskipainoisille naisille ja varsin solakoille miehille. 

Jos haluttaisiin sohvaperunoita kyytiin, ensin pitäisi levittää riittävästi penkkejä, vaikka ei tuo taida oikein maksaa vaivaa. Ei joukkoliikenne heitä kuitenkaan kunnolla houkuttele.

Ihan mielenkiintoista muuten katsoa ympärilleen arkena Helsingin keskustassa ja verrata näkemäänsä lauantaihin joissain autovyöhykkeen isossa ostarissa kun sohvaperunat shoppailevat. Keskimääräisen painoindeksin ero taitaa olla samanikäisilläkin 3-4. Ostoskeskusten autoilevat sohvaperunat taitavat olla keskimäärin ehkä kymmenisen kiloa keskustan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä lihavampia.

Miksi ihmeessä joukkoliikenteen käytön terveysvaikutuksia ei korosteta mainonnassa? Joukkoliikennettä käyttäessä on ihan pakko kävellä ainakin jonkin verran ja säännöllinen liikkuminen parantaa terveyttä.




> Juuri siksi keskieurooppalainen käytäntö ovat vakiominuuttiaikataulut, aikataulujen luotettavuus ja täsmällisyys sekä vaihtojen synkkaus. Ei tarvitse kävellä kilometriä 12 minuutissa, kun pisin odotusaika on 9 minuuttia (jos et muista yhtä minuuttinumeroa ja toimi sen mukaan) eikä sen jälkeen tarvitse aikatauluja miettiä. Sillä jos on vaihto, se onnistuu käytännössä heti.


Kuinka paljon vakiominuuttiaikataulujen käyttäminen hidastaa linjanopeutta käytännössä? Jos vaikka kahden ratikan välille halutaan molempiin suuntiin varmasti toimiva vaihto, pitänee molemmille linjoille varata pari minuuttia ylimääräistä pysäkkiaikaa tai sitten hidastaa linjanopeutta paljon, jotta aikataulussa ollaan hyvin varmasti. Vain toiseen suuntaan toimiva pikavaihto on helpompi järjestää.

Linjasuunnittelun eroista on Raide-Jokerin yleissuunnitelmassakin kokemusta. Jos vaihdot synkronoidaan ja siirrytään aikataulun mukaiseen liikenteeseen, nopeus on jossain 25 km/h paikkeilla, vaikka rakennetaan nykyistä parempi reitti. Nykyisinhän bussi-jokerin nopeus on noin 30 km/h.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Lienee ilmeistä että tässä ei ole kyse mustavalkoisesta totuudesta vaan liukumasta eri ääripäiden välillä.

Petterin esittämä skenaario "kävelen kauemmas jotta ei tarvitse vaihtaa tai saan paremman vuorotiheyden" pätee kyllä osittain nykyoloissa. Toki jos 100 m päästä menee bussi kerran tunnissa ja 300 m päästä menee bussi kerran 10 minuutissa, niin 200 m ylimääräistä kävelyä on useimmille OK (ei kaikille!). Mutta Anteron esittämä autovaihtoehto tulee vastaavasti houkuttavammaksi sekä kävelymatkan että vuorovälin (tai vaihtojen määrän tms.) kasvaessa. Ellei sitten asuinalueita ryhdytä kaavoittamaan niin, että auto ei olekaan enää joku luukun edessä suoraan vaan isossa pysäköintilaitoksessa 500 m päässä eli mahdollisesti kauempana kuin joukkoliikenteen pysäkki.

Sen sijaan jos 300 m päästä menee bussi kerran tunnissa ja 1 km päästä bussi kerran 5 minuutissa, niin tuo kävely ei kyllä houkuta enää juuri ollenkaan. Silloin tartutaan autoon ja ihmisistä tulee niitä sohvaperunoita, vaikka voisi luulla että kilometrin kävely pitäisi terveenä. Pitäisihän se, mutta kun ei sellaisia matkoja yleensä kävellä kuin erityisestä harrastuneisuudesta.

Olen myös havainnoinut tuon Anteron mainitseman tasaväliaikataulun etuja eräillä ulkomaanmatkoilla. Saksalainen pilkuntarkkuus voi olla rasittavaa henkisesti, kun sen kanssa joutuu tekemisiin, mutta valittaen on myönnettävä että liikennöintikonseptina se vain yksinkertaisesti toimii. Jos vuoroväli on 10 min täysin täsmällisesti ja ennustettavasti, niin siitä on vaikea pistää enää paremmaksi tihentämällä vuoroväliä. Tällöinhän keskimääräinen odotusaika on 5 min jos pysäkille tullaan satunnaiseen aikaan aikataulua katsomatta. Ei paha.

Vuorovälin tihentäminen puolella lyhentäisi keskimääräisen odotusajan 2 min 30 sekuntiin, mikä olisi toki parannus, mutta olisivatko hyöty ja kustannus missään suhteessa, kun vuorotarjonta ja kustannukset pitäisi tuplata? Synkronoidut vaihdot olisivat tietysti loistavia, mutta synkronoimattomillakin vaihdoilla pärjäisi hienosti: jos kaksi linjaa on lomitettu keskenään ja ne kulkevat täsmällisesti, niin niiden keskinäinen vaihtoaika on juuri tuo niiden keskinäinen vuoroväli eli puolet yksittäisen linjan vuorovälistä eli sama 5 minuuttia. Ilman hidasteluja.

Tosin sanoisin että hidastelut linjalla täsmällisyyden tavoittelemiseksi ovat pienempi paha kuin painaa koko ajan huippunopeutta ja olla puolet ajasta myöhässä, puolet etuajassa. Etuajassa oleminenkin on paha, kun ihminen voi myöhästyä vuorosta johon on kuvitellut ehtivänsä tai sitten pitää lisätä toleranssia odotusaikaan tulemalla pysäkille vastaavasti reilusti etuajassa.

Anteron kommentti siitä, että reittioppaita, aikataulunäyttöjä tms. ei tarvita kunhan on kunnon reittikartta, on varsin osuva. Olen kyllä periaatteessa pitänyt odotusaikanäytöistä kun sellaisia on (ja kun ne toimivat -- toisin kuin Tampereella). Se vähentää hermostuneisuutta odottaessa. Mutta oikeastaan se, että niitä tarvitaan, kielii pikemminkin siitä että kun liikenne on leväperäisesti hoidettua, matkustajat ovat epävarmoja siitä mahtaakohan sieltä kumminkaan mitään tulla -- ainakaan järkevän ajan sisällä. Jos liikennöitäisiin täsmällisesti, niin silloinhan ei mitään näyttöjä tarvittaisi vaan kenties pelkkä näytön paikalle laitettu tekstikyltti "Keskimääräinen odotusaika 5 min". Tai sitten voisi laittaa siihen sekä keskimääräisen että maksimiodotusajan: "Odotusaika 5-10 min" ja alle pienemmällä "Ensimmäinen vuoro 5.13, viimeinen vuoro 23.13". Sehän ei nimittäin haittaisi ketään jos olisi niin hyvä tuuri, että ei tarvitse odottaa edes keskimääräistä odotusaikaa: puolet matkustajista saisi siis positiivisen kokemuksen kun ennakolta hahmotettu odotusaika jäisikin lyhyemmäksi. Eivätkä loputkaan olisi pettyneitä.

Eli sanoisin että aikataulunäytöt ovat kyllä kivoja, mutta kun niistä ei ole oikeastaan hyötyä jos liikennönti on täsmällistä, vaan pelkkiä kustannuksia (järjestelmän investointi, operointi, sen käyttämä sähkö, huolto jne.) niin miksi ei saman tien jättäisi kaikkea tätä pois ja tekisi asioita yksinkertaisesti ja halvasti yhdellä kyltillä? Sen ei tarvitsisi edes olla monimutkainen, jos vuoroväli kaikilla linjoilla olisi sama 10 minuuttia, kuten hahmotettavuuden ja vaihtojen kannalta järkevintä olisikin. (Jos vuoroväli on eri niin sekään ei ole ongelma muutoin kuin että vaihtoajat pitenevät ja kyltit vaativat linjakohtaisia lisätekstejä.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sen sijaan jos 300 m päästä menee bussi kerran tunnissa ja 1 km päästä bussi kerran 5 minuutissa, niin tuo kävely ei kyllä houkuta enää juuri ollenkaan. Silloin tartutaan autoon ja ihmisistä tulee niitä sohvaperunoita, vaikka voisi luulla että kilometrin kävely pitäisi terveenä. Pitäisihän se, mutta kun ei sellaisia matkoja yleensä kävellä kuin erityisestä harrastuneisuudesta.


Se riippuu myös muistakin tekijöistä. Jos tietää että se joukkoliikenneväline joka lähtee enintään 1 km päästä on esim juna tai metro tai laadultaan sitä vastaava, ja tietää että se on nopeampi kuin se joka lähtee läheltä, niin kokenut joukkoliikennekäyttäjä saattaa kyllä kävellä tuon 1 km. Valintoihin vaikuttaa myös se että millaista polkua pitkin se 1 km kävellään, onko mäkistä, onko mukana painavia kantamuksia, sataako, onko riskiä että vaatteet likaantuu jne.




> Olen myös havainnoinut tuon Anteron mainitseman tasaväliaikataulun etuja eräillä ulkomaanmatkoilla. Saksalainen pilkuntarkkuus voi olla rasittavaa henkisesti, kun sen kanssa joutuu tekemisiin, mutta valittaen on myönnettävä että liikennöintikonseptina se vain yksinkertaisesti toimii. Jos vuoroväli on 10 min täysin täsmällisesti ja ennustettavasti, niin siitä on vaikea pistää enää paremmaksi tihentämällä vuoroväliä. Tällöinhän keskimääräinen odotusaika on 5 min jos pysäkille tullaan satunnaiseen aikaan aikataulua katsomatta. Ei paha


Saksalaiset on opetettu käyttämään joukkoliikennettä hieman eri tavalla. Saksalaistyppistä joukkoliikennekäyttäytymistä tapaa Suomessa enimmäkseen vain rautateiden varsilla. Koska vain pieni vähemmistö Suomen joukkoliikennematkoista tehdään junalla, kun taas Saksassa osuus saattaa olla n puolet (jos metrot ja pikaraitiotiet ym lasketaan kanssa "juniksi") , niin tapojen muuttaminen täällä katsotaan turhaksi. Suomessa joukkoliikenteen perusyksikkö on bussi, ja muut joustaa niiiden mukaan jos joustaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Saksalaiset on opetettu käyttämään joukkoliikennettä hieman eri tavalla. Saksalaistyppistä joukkoliikennekäyttäytymistä tapaa Suomessa enimmäkseen vain rautateiden varsilla. Koska vain pieni vähemmistö Suomen joukkoliikennematkoista tehdään junalla, kun taas Saksassa osuus saattaa olla n puolet (jos metrot ja pikaraitiotiet ym lasketaan kanssa "juniksi") , niin tapojen muuttaminen täällä katsotaan turhaksi. Suomessa joukkoliikenteen perusyksikkö on bussi, ja muut joustaa niiiden mukaan jos joustaa.


Ei kai junalla ja bussilla ole tämän suhteen mitään periaatteellista eroa? Sama vuorovälimekanismi toimii molemmilla. Toki bussia on muusta liikenteestä ynnä suboptimaalisesta rahastusjärjestelmästä johtuen vaikeampaa saada kulkemaan täsmällisesti -- vaan ei mahdotonta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kai junalla ja bussilla ole tämän suhteen mitään periaatteellista eroa? Sama vuorovälimekanismi toimii molemmilla. Toki bussia on muusta liikenteestä ynnä suboptimaalisesta rahastusjärjestelmästä johtuen vaikeampaa saada kulkemaan täsmällisesti -- vaan ei mahdotonta.


Ruuhkat tekevät bussista epätäsmällisen.

Saksassa varmaan siksi busseille on jätetty sekundaarinen asema koska niiden kulkua ei voi ennustaa. Ei ole tarvittu pönkittää niitä kun junat, raitiovaunut ja metrot hoitavat niin suuren siivun.  Esim jostain luin että Saksassa ei ole ollut tähän päivään asti mitään reittiliikennettä pitkän matkan linja-autoilla. Maaseudun ja rautatiettömien alueiden  bussivuorot ovat olleet postilaitoksen tai rautateiden tai kuntien ajamia paikallisbusseja, ts siellä on vallinnut käytännössä yhteiskunnan monopoli joukkoliikenteen suhteen. 

1970-luvulla Suomessa vierailleet länsisaksalaiset turistit olivat ihastuneita täällä kulkeviin pikavuorobusseihin jollaisia ei heillä siellä ollut. Ihastuneita siksi että ne olivat paljon siistimmät ja hiljaisemmat kuin sen ajan junat, myös heidän omansa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ruuhkat tekevät bussista epätäsmällisen.


Tai sitten se, ettei edes yritetä liikennöidä täsmällisesti. Ruuhkassakin bussi on yleensä jokseenkin ajoissa, kun ruuhkiin osataan varautua, mutta ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella tyhjällä kadulla bussit posottavat tuhatta ja sataa tyhjien pysäkkien ohi, niin että matkustaja joka hyväuskoisesti luottaa pysäkkiaikatauluun jää säännönmukaisesti odottamaan turhaan kun bussi on jo mennyt.

Jos haluttaisiin liikennöidä täsmällisesti, niin joka pysäkillä pysähdyttäisiin ja odotettaisiin kunnes on oikea aika lähteä eteenpäin. Kuljettaja ei myisi lippuja, kun siitä saattaa tulla viivästystä, vaan pysäkeillä olisi lippuautomaatit. Joka ovesta voisi nousta sisään niin pysäkillä toimittaisiin vikkelästi.

Saattaisihan se alkuun joitakin matkustajia ärsyttää kun koko ajan pysähdeltäisiin, mutta täytyy ymmärtää että ennakoitavuudesta saadaan paljon suuremmat hyödyt koko liikenneverkon ja järjestelmän kannalta kuin hetkittäisestä kaahailusta ja siitä että joku on hiljaisena aikana muutaman minuutin aiemmin kotona.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja joka paikkaan autolla kulkevia sohvaperunoita ei joukkoliikenteeseen saa kuitenkaan.


Minulla on eri asenne. Sekä elinympäristön viihtyisyyden että luonnonvarojen käytön vähentämisen että ilmastonmuutoksen ehkäisemisen vuoksi autoilua on pakko vähentää. Silloin autolla kulkevia sohvaperunoita täytyy saada joukkoliikenteeseen. En kannata pakkoa vaan joukkoliikenteen palvelutason nostamista kilpailukykyiseksi houkuttelemaan autoilijoita vähentämään autonsa käyttöä.

Eikä se ole edes turhaa. Saksassa  jossa autoilulla on jopa kansallisen identiteetin arvo  joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon on panostettu. Siellä joukkoliikenne on parempaa kuin meidän Euroopan paras ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö on saatu kasvamaan. Muuallakin, jopa Ruotsissa, on brändätty joukkoliikennettä, ja saatu bussin käyttö nousemaan jopa samoissa lukemissa kuin raideliikennekerroin. Ja keskeinen osa brändäystä on entistä parempi palvelukonsepti sekä lupaus ja takuu, että se konsepti pitää eikä ole vaan iloinen väri bussin kyljessä.




> Miksi ihmeessä joukkoliikenteen käytön terveysvaikutuksia ei korosteta mainonnassa? Joukkoliikennettä käyttäessä on ihan pakko kävellä ainakin jonkin verran ja säännöllinen liikkuminen parantaa terveyttä.


Ylipainoisten ihmisten elämäntapojen muuttaminen on ilman muuta hyväksi, mutta se ei ole joukkoliikenteen vaan hyvinvointipalveluiden tehtävä. Monet autoilijatkin tapaavat käydä kävelyllä, kävelevät jopa tunnin. Mutta se on eri asia kuin kävellä päivittäin kilometrin päähän siksi, että joukkoliikenteen palvelu on huonoa. Liikuntakävely on eri asia esimerkiksi siksi, että silloin voi kävellä viihtyisässä ympäristössä, mistä Rainerkin mainitsi.




> Kuinka paljon vakiominuuttiaikataulujen käyttäminen hidastaa linjanopeutta käytännössä?


Ei yhtään. Kysymys on vain siitä, että vuoroväli on kaikilla linjoilla sama tai enintään saman luvun kerrannainen. Ei kaikkien pysäkkien tarvitse olla synkattuja vaihtopysäkkejä, joten vaihtopisteiden sijoittelussa on pelivaraa asettaa sellaiset paikat, joissa eri linjat ovat luontevasti yhtä aikaa.




> Linjasuunnittelun eroista on Raide-Jokerin yleissuunnitelmassakin kokemusta. Jos vaihdot synkronoidaan ja siirrytään aikataulun mukaiseen liikenteeseen, nopeus on jossain 25 km/h paikkeilla, vaikka rakennetaan nykyistä parempi reitti. Nykyisinhän bussi-jokerin nopeus on noin 30 km/h.


Taisi olla kyse vähän eri asiasta. Ratikan aikataulu laskettiin teoreettisesti ja varman päälle, bussille otettiin sen kummemmin miettimättä nykyinen linjan ajoaika, jonka kuviteltiin toteutuvan myös vuonna 2030 ja nykyistä suuremmalla kuormalla. Samoissa oloissa ja samoilla liikennöintiehdoilla bussi ja ratikka ajavat samalla aikataululla. Siis jos kumpikin ohittelee pysähtymättä samat pysäkit tai seisoo suuren kuorman pysäkeillä toista minuuttia kun asiakkaat otetaan sisään yhdestä ovesta ja kuljettaja rahastaa käsin. Ja bussi saa kompensoida ylinopeudella ratikkaa heikomman kiihtyvyytensä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> On tullut käytännössä koetuksi monet kerrat. Ei tarvita reittioppaita, kännykkäkarttoja eikä odotusaikanäyttöjä. Linjakartta riittää, eikä ne yleensä maksa mitään.


Käytännössä on kuitenkin valittava ne yhteydet, jotka synkronoidaan kunnolla. Koko verkko ei synkronoidu, vaikka niin haluttaisiin. Näin esimerkiksi siksi, että yhteisellä osuudella linjat on porrastettava ja näiden porrastettujen linjojen välilläkin voi olla vaihtoja. Vakiominuuttiaikataulu laajasti sovellettuna perusteellisella suunnittelulla tuottaa silti erittäin hyviä tuloksia. Suunnitteluun pitää silloin panostaa enemmän resursseja kuin täällä on ollut tapana ja rahaakin on voitava investoida sellaisiin muutoksiin, jotka mahdollistavat synkronoinnin. Nämä muutokset voivat kokonaisuudesta erillään tarkasteltuina vaikuttaa turhilta tai ainakin suhteettoman kalliilta.

Oikein toimivia reaaliaikanäyttöjä muuten tarvitaan häiriötiedotteiden välittämiseen. Täsmällinenkin liikennejärjestelmä kärsii joskus häiriöistä. Meillä häiriötiedotus tahtoo toimia sen verran heikosti, ettei näytöistä saada hyötyjä irti. Sveitsin ja Saksan hyvin hoidetuissa järjestelmissä yksittäinen peruttu tai bussilla korvattava vuorokin tiedotetaan heti oikeille pysäkeille usein kuulutuksen kanssa. Meillähän moiseen päivystävään liikenteenohjaukseen ja tiedotukseen ei ole katsottu tarpeelliseksi osoittaa resursseja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:05 ----------




> Jos vaihdot synkronoidaan ja siirrytään aikataulun mukaiseen liikenteeseen, nopeus on jossain 25 km/h paikkeilla, vaikka rakennetaan nykyistä parempi reitti. Nykyisinhän bussi-jokerin nopeus on noin 30 km/h.


Vaihtojen synkronointi ei tähän ole vaikuttanut. Suurin nopeusero nykyisen bussin ja raidevaihtoehdon arvioitujen ajoaikojen välillä on ruuhkassa Espoon puolella ja johtuu yksinkertaisesti täysin eri luonteisesta reitistä. Nykyinen bussilinja on pikayhteys Leppävaarasta Otaniemeen. Raideyhteys taas on suunniteltu maankäyttöä palvelevana Leppävaarasta Tapiolaan. Todennäköisesti molemmille yhteystyypeille on tarvetta ja vertailua nyt sotkee linjan siirtyminen roolista toiseen.

Helsingin puolella arvioitua eroa on varsin vähän ja tämä ero menee tosiaan ainakin osittain luotettavuuden piikkiin. Jos vertailuun otettaisiin bussien ruuhkan keskimääräisen ajoajan sijasta esimerkiksi 80 % fraktiili, ero saattaisi kadota. Tätä ei ole vielä tarkemmin tutkittu. Hankala kysymys on myös bussien ylinopeus. Rekisteröidyistä ajoajoista löytyy etsimättä runsaasti pysäkinvälien ajoaikoja, jotka eivät ole mahdollisia rajoitusten mukaan ajaen. Onko tämä bussijärjestelmän hyväksyttävä etu?

Eniten eroa täsmällisyys tuottaa kuitenkin ruuhkan ulkopuolella, jolloin bussivaihtoehto nopeutuu ruuhkasta aika selvästi ohitellessaan pysäkkejä, mutta raidevaihtoehdon aikataulu on todennäköisesti jokseenkin sama. Eroa voidaan saada lähinnä käyttämällä lyhyempiä pysäkkiaikoja.

----------


## jaywarp

Mietiskelin, miten Pasilan metroaseman voisi yhdistää pisararataan.

Jos Pääradan junat painuisivat maan alle pasilan jälkeen ja kiertäisivät pisaran myötäpäivään.
Rantaradan junat taas pasilan jälkeen vastapäivään. 

Pisaran radat kohtaisivat Pasilan Metroasemalla ja Alppilan/Hakaniemen asemalta tuleva Rantaradan juna nousisi Rantaradalle ennen Ilmalaa. Töölöstä tuleva pääradan juna taas nousisi pinnalle ennen Käpylää.

Hyötynä olisi ettei Rantaradan liikennehäiriöt sotkisi pääradan liikennettä tai päinvastoin. Kapasiteettiakin olisi helpompi säätää ratojen erisuuruisten liikennemäärien mukaan. Eikä kallis asema jäisi parkkihalliksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Eikä kallis asema jäisi kössihalliksi.


Oli pakko korjata.

----------


## Kaid

Päivän HS:n paperiversio uutisoi selvitetystä Pisaran mahdollisesta linjauksesta, jossa lenkin itäosassa olisi asema myös Alppilassa ja Itä-Pasila alitettaisiin tällä puolella tunnelissa (tunnelissa myös asema ilmaisesti nykyisen rinnalla) ja tunnelista tultaisiin maanpäälle vasta Hakamäentien pohjoispuolella.

----------


## Compact

> Päivän HS:n paperiversio uutisoi selvitetystä Pisaran mahdollisesta linjauksesta, jossa lenkin itäosassa olisi asema myös Alppilassa ja Itä-Pasila alitettaisiin tällä puolella tunnelissa (tunnelissa myös asema ilmaisesti nykyisen rinnalla) ja tunnelista tultaisiin maanpäälle vasta Hakamäentien pohjoispuolella.


Viestissä #434 viime helmikuulta tuo "uutinen" jo kerrottiin jlf:ssä...

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Päivän HS:n paperiversio uutisoi selvitetystä Pisaran mahdollisesta linjauksesta, jossa lenkin itäosassa olisi asema myös Alppilassa ja Itä-Pasila alitettaisiin tällä puolella tunnelissa (tunnelissa myös asema ilmaisesti nykyisen rinnalla) ja tunnelista tultaisiin maanpäälle vasta Hakamäentien pohjoispuolella.


Tuo linjaus, jossa on myös Alppilan asema mukana, löytyy täältä:http://www.rhk.fi/hankkeet/suunnittelu/pisara-rata/.

Mitähän tuo Pisara-linjaus vaikuttaisi raitiolinjan 9 matkustajamääriin? Esimerkiksi Konepajan uudelta asuinalueelta pääsisi tuon jälkeen junalla nopeammin Hakaniemeen, keskustaan ja Pasilaan. Toisaalta junaa käyttäessä kävelymatkat muodostuisivat pitemmiksi ja vaikkapa Konepajan alueen ja Karhupuiston välillä ratikka olisi nopeampi. Jos ysiä jatketaan Jätkänsaaren alueelle ja Ilmalaan, tulee kyllä ysillä riittämään matkustajia tästä Pisara-radan linjauksesta huolimatta. Sinänsä tuo Alppilan asema olisi hieno lisä ja parantaisi lähijunien palveluita. Kun ottaa huomioon, että myös Linnanmäki on Alppilan aseman lähellä, voisi olettaa, että kyseinen linjaus saisi ihmisiä matkustamaan junalla myös kantakaupungin sisällä.

Jos Pasilan asema tulee tunneliin, niin voisiko Töölön osuutta muokata myös vastaavanlaisesti kuin Itäisen kantakaupungin alittavaa osuutta? Maan alla kulkevaa linjausta voisi kenties muuttaa niin, että Töölöön tulisi kaksi asemaa. Pitääkö Töölön aseman tulla välttämättä Mannerheimintien varteen. Toinen asemahan voisi tulla esimerkiksi Topeliuksenkadun ja Linnankoskenkadun risteyksen luo. Tietenkin Linnankoskenkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykseen tulevalle asemalle lähijunien ei tarvitsisi kaartaa niin paljon ja vaihtoyhteys Mannerheimintien ratikoille toimisi. Toinen Töölön asemista voisi tulla jonnekin Etu-Töölöön, vaikka Runeberginkadun varteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinänsä tuo Alppilan asema olisi hieno lisä ja parantaisi lähijunien palveluita. ...linjausta voisi kenties muuttaa niin, että Töölöön tulisi kaksi asemaa...


Ehkä kannattaa nyt kumminkin pitää mielessä, että tunneliasema maksaa vähintään 50 M. (Sillä saa muuten 10 km ratikan rataa 9-linjan tapaan.) Hinnasta syntyy korkokulua 2,5 M/vuosi, ja rakentamisen lisäksi asemalla on käyttökuluja joku 0,51 M vuodessa. Sanotaan siis, että kulut per asema on 3 M/vuosi. Helsingin kuukausilipun hinnalla  jos lipulla maksettaisiin pelkästään aseman kulut, ei ollenkaan junien kuluja  asemalla pitäisi olla 6500 käyttäjää (jotka ostavat vuodessa 11 kuukausilippua).

No eihän 6500 tietenkään paljon ole, äkkiäkös siinä on ympärillä asuntoja ja työpaikkoja. Mutta kun oikeasti niillä jokaisella pitää olla toinenkin asema käytössä ja junien ajaminen maksaa myös. Kaupungin sisäiseen liikkumiseen Pisara ei ole ollenkaan hyvä ajatus 50 metrin asemasyvyydellään, joten kun on helpommin saavutetavia liikennevälineitä käytössä, niin eivät kaikki seudun ihmiset mene Pisaraan.

Paikallisjunien matkustajien jakelu on minusta hyvä ajatus, mutta ei sekään saa tolkuttomia maksaa. Kaupungin ja valtion kannalta paljon fiksumpaa olisi linjata Pisaraa mahdollisimman paljon pinnalla (kuten Kalasatamaan), jolloin kiinteistöjen rakentajat kustantavat automaattisesti eritasoratkaisut, jos niille on tarvetta. Mutta eihän tällaista näy täällä ymmärrettävän, kun Espoossakin pitää rakentaa maan alle, vaikka tilavaraus on ollut maan päälläkin.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Mitähän tuo Pisara-linjaus vaikuttaisi raitiolinjan 9 matkustajamääriin? Esimerkiksi Konepajan uudelta asuinalueelta pääsisi tuon jälkeen junalla nopeammin Hakaniemeen, keskustaan ja Pasilaan.


Veikkaan että nostaisi matkustajamääriä, mahdollisesti paljonkin. Ysi olisi näppärä vaihtokulkuneuvo joka kulkisi kolmen rautatieaseman ja yhden metroaseman kautta. Vrt. Jokeri. Tämän takia minun on muuten jotekin vaikea uskoa sitä osaa Pisaran selvityksistä jossa lasketaan sen eduksi että seiskaratikan kuluja säästyy.

Periaatteessa tuollainen raiteiden risteäminen on oikein toivottavaa, mutta käytännössä olen samaa mieltä ja samoista syistä Anteron kanssa maanalaisten asemien määrän minimoinnista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ysi olisi näppärä vaihtokulkuneuvo joka kulkisi kolmen rautatieaseman ja yhden metroaseman kautta.


Ehkä en ihan kaikkea ymmärtänyt, mutta tarkoitetaanko tuolla yhdellä metroasemalla Hakaniemeä, Kaisaniemeä vai Rautatientoria? Vaiko kenties Kamppia siinä vaiheessa, kun ysi on linjattu Urho Kekkosen kadun jne. kautta Jätkäsaareen?

----------


## teme

> Ehkä en ihan kaikkea ymmärtänyt, mutta tarkoitetaanko tuolla yhdellä metroasemalla Hakaniemeä, Kaisaniemeä vai Rautatientoria? Vaiko kenties Kamppia siinä vaiheessa, kun ysi on linjattu Urho Kekkosen kadun jne. kautta Jätkäsaareen?


Se tarkoittaa sitä että kirjoittaja ei osaa laskea ja on muutenkin täysin pihalla :-) Syytän pään pehmentävää hellettä.

Eli olet aivan oikeassa, ja jos ysi jatkaa Jätkään niin metroasemia on reitin varrella neljä.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Paikallisjunien matkustajien jakelu on minusta hyvä ajatus, mutta ei sekään saa tolkuttomia maksaa. Kaupungin ja valtion kannalta paljon fiksumpaa olisi linjata Pisaraa mahdollisimman paljon pinnalla (kuten Kalasatamaan), jolloin kiinteistöjen rakentajat kustantavat automaattisesti eritasoratkaisut, jos niille on tarvetta. Mutta eihän tällaista näy täällä ymmärrettävän, kun Espoossakin pitää rakentaa maan alle, vaikka tilavaraus on ollut maan päälläkin.


Olen tästä siinä eri mieltä, että jos sekä Pisara että Tallinnantunneli joskus rakennetaan, tarkoittaa tämä, että nykyinen rata-alue vapautuu muuhun käyttöön myös Pasilassa. Jos sen sijaan Pisara kulkee maan päällä, rajoittaa tämä kaistaleen käyttöä varsin merkittävästi. Koska haluaisin koko nykyisen ratapiha-alueen rautatieasemalta aina Pasilaan asti muuhun käyttöön, olisi minusta tunnelilinjaus tulevaisuutta ajatellen perustellumpi. Ydinkeskustassa jos jossain kiskot tulisi saada maan alle.

En oikein kyllä ymmärrä Kalasatamaviittaustasi. Onko tosiaan joskus ollut esillä, että Pisara linjattaisiin Kalasataman kautta? Mikä järki tässä olisi?

----------


## tislauskolonni

Useamman aseman Pisaralla saisi lähijunan palvelemaan kantakaupunkiin tulevia matkustajia yhtä hyvin kuin metro. Tämäkin voi tuoda uusia matkustajia kyytiin.  Pisara on kuitenkin melko kallisi hanke, joten se kannattaa toteuttaa samalla kertaa kunnolla. Kantakaupungissa maankäyttö on muutenkin sen verran tehokasta, että matkustajia olettaisi riittävän, varsinkin kun kantakaupungin ulkopuolellakin juna-asemien ympäristöissä suoritetaan täydennysrakentamista, esimerkiksi Espoon keskuksessa on rakenteilla radan eteläpuolella aivan aseman läheisyydessä pari uutta kerrostaloa ja Valakujan varteen on aloitettu tekemään lisää. Tuo on tietenkin vasta alkua. Kun kunnolla aletaan Espoon keskuksessa toteuttamaan rakennusprojekteja, tulee siitä paljon kaupunkimaisempi.

Kyllä tällä hetkellä vaihto junasta ratikkaan vie aikaa nykyään keskustassa aika paljon, varsinkin jos juna jää kauimmaisille laitureille. Olisikohan tällä hetkellä hankalin vaihto Kaisaniemen puiston puoleisilta laitureilta nelosen ratikalle Lasipalatsin luona (jos vaikka haluaa Katajanokalle). Kyllä siinäkin jonkun verran aikaa menee. 

Onhan se tietenkin aika hölmöä, että Länsimetron tunneliin riittää rahaa ja halua toteuttaa hanke, mutta esimerkiksi Toisen linjan kiskojen yhdistämistä muuhun rataverkkoon jatkamalla kiskoja pohjoisen suuntaan ei sitten riitäkään. Nyt hyvät kiskot on siellä turhan panttina odottamassa käyttöä. Samaten Käpylään vievät raitiokiskot ovat vajaakäytössä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En oikein kyllä ymmärrä Kalasatamaviittaustasi. Onko tosiaan joskus ollut esillä, että Pisara linjattaisiin Kalasataman kautta? Mikä järki tässä olisi?


Ei ole virallisesti, mutta se ei tee ajatuksesta huonoa. Sillä syitä sille, ettei sellaista ole aiemmin suunniteltu, on monta. Ensinnä Kalasataman alueen tulevaisuus ylipäätään. Rahtisatama ei paikallisjunaa tarvitse, mutta laaja kaupunginosa voisi siitä hyötyä kernaasti. Toiseksi Helsingissä entinen HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja halusi rakentaa vain metroa, joten hänen valtakautenaan 1993 lähtien ei Pisara kuulunut Helsingin agendalle ylipäätään. Olihan se uhka Tölöön metrolle. Kolamnneksi: Alkuperäinen metrosuunnitelma sisälsi U-metron, joka kiersi kantakaupungin nykyisen metrotunnelin linjauksessa, ehkä jopa samassa tunnelissa. Pisara on tämän perillinen ja noudattaa siksi Hakaniemen reittiä. Mutta miksi panna kahta teknisesti yhteensopimatonta metroa päällekkäin, kun ne voivat palvella laajempaa aluetta rinnakkain.

Kalasatamasta Pasilaan on valmis rataura, joka on tyhjässä tilassa tälläkin hetkellä. Ja kaupunki on laajenemassa tämän uran varrelle. Radan teko tälle linjaukselle on lähes ilmaista verrattuna tunnelin poraamiseen. Kaupungin kasvaessa rata voisi jäädä rakennusten alle kuten Circle Line Lontoossa. Siinä olisi se etu, että tunnelointi tapahtuisi ja maksettaisi sitä mukaan kun se on tarpeen. Sen sijaan liikenne toimisi heti.

Tunneliin olisi pakko mennä vasta Kalasataman jälkeen. Tunnelia tulisi kokonaisuutena luultavasti vähemmän kuin nyt esillä olevissa Pisara-vaihtoehdoissa. Ja kuitenkin rata palvelisi laajemmin. Järki siis on: enemmän vähemmällä kustannuksella.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta miksi panna kahta teknisesti yhteensopimatonta metroa päällekkäin, kun ne voivat palvella laajempaa aluetta rinnakkain.


Yleensä eri linjojen välille rakennetaan vaihtoyhteys. Metron ja Pisaran välillä se on Hakaniemessä. Ja muutenkin Hakaniemessä on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet ratikkaan ja busseihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yleensä eri linjojen välille rakennetaan vaihtoyhteys. Metron ja Pisaran välillä se on Hakaniemessä. Ja muutenkin Hakaniemessä on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet ratikkaan ja busseihin.


Järjestelmä palvelee paremmin, kun vaihtopaikkoja on enemmän. Kalasatamakin olisi Pisaran ja metron sekä raitioteiden vaihtopaikka. Ihan noin kuriositeettina, kolmen metrolinjan perusrakenne on usein niin, että ne muodostavat kaupunkikeskustassa kolmion. Joka linjalta pääsee jokaiselle toiselle, mutta vaihtoasemia on kolme. On vältetty vaihtojen keskittämien ruuhkauttamaan yhtä asemaa ja metrojärjestelmä palvelee laajempaa keskusta-aluetta kuin yhtä pistettä.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kalasatamasta Pasilaan on valmis rataura, joka on tyhjässä tilassa tälläkin hetkellä. Ja kaupunki on laajenemassa tämän uran varrelle. Radan teko tälle linjaukselle on lähes ilmaista verrattuna tunnelin poraamiseen. Kaupungin kasvaessa rata voisi jäädä rakennusten alle kuten Circle Line Lontoossa. Siinä olisi se etu, että tunnelointi tapahtuisi ja maksettaisi sitä mukaan kun se on tarpeen. Sen sijaan liikenne toimisi heti.


Ensin tuntui oudolta idealta, mutta tuossa on itse asiassa vinha järki. Kun kerran tehdään uutta kantakaupungin keskusta Kalasatamaan, niin tehdään sitten tosissaan.

Kumpulan tunnelista pääsee käytännössä vain Pasilan aseman länsireunalle (kaarresäde), joten pisaran kiskot pitäisi vetää ristiin, ja pääradalta Töölöön. Lisäksi se tunneli on yksiraiteinen ja kaarto länsipäässä saattaa ylipäänsä olla liian jyrkkä nopeaan liikennointiin (?). Kumpulassa tulisi myös 5min välein kulkevista junista vähintään vatsaava haloo kuin siitä bussikadusta.

Voi siis olla, että pitäisi pikemminkin vetää uusi tunneli Pääradalta Käpylän eteläpuolelta suunnilleen Hämeentielle. Pasila jäisi näin itäreunalla lenkkiä väliin, mutta jos länsireuna käy siellä, ei se ole mikään iso ongelma.

----------


## teme

Ei nyt ruveta puhumaan Kalasataman radasta kun minua rupee tympäisemään. Helsingissä oli ihan valmis tavararataverkko joka sisälsi Kalasataman radan lisäksi Teollisuuskadun radan, sekä tietenkin satamaradan tunnelin lännessä joka jatkui aina Kauppatorille saakka. Jos sieltä Kauppatorilta olisi tehnyt tunnelin Kalasatamaan niin meillä olisi kaikki uudet asuinalueet kiertävä Iso Pisara, eikä olisi maksanut puolta miljardia. Ja väliin olisi voinut tehdä vaikka poikittaistunnelin Espan tasossa, asemat Töölönlahti, Kamppi, Marian sairaala, Jätkäsaari, Hernesaari, Kaivopuisto, Olympiaterminaali, Kauppatori,  Hanasaari, Kalasatama, Kumpula, ja maan alla Kruununhaka, Erottaja, Bulevardi. Mut kun ei.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:07 ----------

Ja lisätään vielä että pohjat tehdä tuo sama ja paljon muutakin TramTrainilla on, eli mitä jos kaivettaisiin se idea esiin? Speksit: Leppäväärän kaupunkirata, Martinlaakson rata ja edelleen Kehärata, sekä kaupunkirata Hiekkaharjuun saakka otetaan yksinomaan TramTrainien käyttöön. Kaikki Espoon suunnan junat pysähtyvät kapasiteettisyistä Leppävaarassa ja Pasilassa, kaikki Pääradan suunnan junat taas Tikkurilassa ja Pasilassa.

----------


## petteri

> Järjestelmä palvelee paremmin, kun vaihtopaikkoja on enemmän. .....
> Ihan noin kuriositeettina, kolmen metrolinjan perusrakenne on usein niin, että ne muodostavat kaupunkikeskustassa kolmion. Joka linjalta pääsee jokaiselle toiselle, mutta vaihtoasemia on kolme. On vältetty vaihtojen keskittämien ruuhkauttamaan yhtä asemaa ja metrojärjestelmä palvelee laajempaa keskusta-aluetta kuin yhtä pistettä.


Tuollainen kolmiosuunnitelmahan on Helsingissäkin. Hakaniemi (nykymetro-pisarametro), Kamppi (nykymetro - töölön metro) ja Pasila (pisarametro - töölön metro) ovat suunniteltuja vaihtopaikkoja.

Helsingin ja Vantaan todennäköisesti toteutuva kuntaliitos voi nopeuttaa töölön metron toteutusta, vaikka tuskin töölön metrosta kannattaa tehdä yhtä raskasta kuin nykymetrosta ja pisarametrosta. Jos töölön metro toteutuu, se lienee tunneliratkaisu, jolla saadaan isot esikaupunkiratikat ulos kantakaupungista. Esikaupungeissa pärjätään sitten selvästi kevyemmillä pikaratikkatyylisillä ratkaisuilla.

----------


## teme

> Helsingin ja Vantaan todennäköisesti toteutuva kuntaliitos voi nopeuttaa töölön metron toteutusta, vaikka tuskin töölön metrosta kannattaa tehdä yhtä raskasta kuin nykymetrosta ja pisarametrosta. Jos töölön metro toteutuu, se lienee tunneliratkaisu, jolla saadaan isot esikaupunkiratikat ulos kantakaupungista. Esikaupungeissa pärjätään sitten selvästi kevyemmillä pikaratikkatyylisillä ratkaisuilla.


En nyt vastusta, mutta tuossa mallissa on yksi perustavanlaatuinen ongelma: Se onko järkevää tinkiä linjanopeudesta tihentämällä pysäkinväliä riippuu siitä että kuinka paljon asukkaita, työpaikkoja, palveluilta, tms. alueelle on ja siitä kuinka pitkä matkan pituus on. Keskusta-alueelle nimenomaan siis kannattaa tarjota mahdollisimman laaja pysäkkiverkko ja maan päällä vaikka tämä hidastaa linjanopeutta, kun taas pidemmillä matkoilla esikaupungeissa voidaan tinkiä pysäkkivälistä koska hukattu (kävely)aika tulee pitkällä matkalla takaisin. Eli siinä mielessä malli jossa pysähdellään tiheään esikaupungeissa ja huristellaan keskustan harvojen maanalaisten asemien ohi on nurinkurinen.

TramTrain-tyyppisen liikenteen logiikka on minusta tämän takia oikea. Esikaupunkipikaratikalla voi hakea nopeutta vaikka motarityyppisesti niin että runkoradalla kaupungin ulkopuolella on mahdollisimman vähän pysäkkejä, ja ehkä myls siitä haarautuu tiheään pysähtyviä linjoja. Ja sitten toisaalta keskustassa taas pysähdytään ratikkamaisen tiiviisti. Tuommoisten eristettyjen runkoratojen tekeminen esikaupunkialueella on myös huomattavasti halvempaa kun maan päältäkin löytyy tasoeroteltua maastoväylää motareille ja junaradoille.

----------


## kouvo

> Olen tästä siinä eri mieltä, että jos sekä Pisara että Tallinnantunneli joskus rakennetaan, tarkoittaa tämä, että nykyinen rata-alue vapautuu muuhun käyttöön myös Pasilassa. Jos sen sijaan Pisara kulkee maan päällä, rajoittaa tämä kaistaleen käyttöä varsin merkittävästi. Koska haluaisin koko nykyisen ratapiha-alueen rautatieasemalta aina Pasilaan asti muuhun käyttöön, olisi minusta tunnelilinjaus tulevaisuutta ajatellen perustellumpi. Ydinkeskustassa jos jossain kiskot tulisi saada maan alle.


Tuskinpa se rata-alue siitä merkittävästi pienenee Pisaran ja Tallinnantunnelinkaan jälkeen. Joitakin laitureita voidaan poistaa helsingistä, mutta esim. Linnunlaulun ratakapasiteettia ei ole mitään järkeä lähteä supistamaan. helsingin rautatieasema tulee edelleen olemaan merkittävä pääteasema ja vaatii niin paljon raide/laiturikapasiteettia, että sitä tuskin on taloudellisesti järkevää kokonaisuudessaan kaivaa kellariosastoon.

----------


## j-lu

->Konepajan alue pitäisi kaavoittaa uudestaan ja paljon tehokkaammin kuin 2500 asukkaalle, että Sturenkadun pohjoispuolelle tulevassa Alppilan/Vallilan Pisara-asemassa olisi rahtuakaan järkeä. Käytännössä Konepaja-alueen etelälaitaan pitäisi saada muutama satametrinen torni. Aleksis Kiven kadun länsipuoli on kahta korttelia lukuunottamatta suhteellisen matalaa, 3-4 kerroksista rakennuskantaa.

Kysehän on Helsingin keskeisestä ongelmasta: halutaan raskasraidetta, mutta ei olle valmiita kaavoittamaan niin paljoa, että raskasraiteessa olisi järkeä.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Tuskinpa se rata-alue siitä merkittävästi pienenee Pisaran ja Tallinnantunnelinkaan jälkeen. Joitakin laitureita voidaan poistaa helsingistä, mutta esim. Linnunlaulun ratakapasiteettia ei ole mitään järkeä lähteä supistamaan. helsingin rautatieasema tulee edelleen olemaan merkittävä pääteasema ja vaatii niin paljon raide/laiturikapasiteettia, että sitä tuskin on taloudellisesti järkevää kokonaisuudessaan kaivaa kellariosastoon.


En löytänyt yhtään argumenttia koko postauksesta. Ratapihana olevan tonttimaan arvo on satoja miljoonia euroja, kulttuuriarvosta nyt puhumattakaan. Kun kaikkien kaupunkiratojen liikenne mahtuu Pisaraan ja kun suurin osa muusta lähiliikenteestä ja pikajunista ajetaan suoraan Tallinnaan, mihin maanpäällistä raiteistoa tarvitaan? Brysselissä miltei koko junaliikenne ajaa läpi Brussels Centraalin, joka sijaitsee maan alla, enkä ymmärrä, miksi tämä tuntuisi täällä niin kummalliselta ajatukselta.

Mitä Linnunlauluun tulee, minusta kyseisen kulttuurialueen halkominen ratakuilulla on aina ollut suorastaan rikollista puuhaa. Ehkä palstan raideliikennefanaatikoille radat merkitsevät jotakin, mutta keskustan elävyydelle niiden vaikutus on suunnilleen sama kuin hautausmaan.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> En löytänyt yhtään argumenttia koko postauksesta.


No tässä jonkinlainen argumentti:

Pasilasta Helsinkiin tulee tällä hetkellä 10 raidetta, ja Pasilasta pohjoiseen jatkuu 8. Noista kymmenestä kaksi on junien siirtelyyn.  Koska Tallinnatunnelin kanssa samassa paketissa (viimeistään) rakennettaneen pääradan reititys lentoaseman kautta, ja vanhoille raiteille lisätään muuta liikennettä (Nikkilä, lisää Z-junia, tms).

Eli Pasilan pohjoispuolella on 10 raidetta, joten vähintään sama tarvitaan myös etelään. Pisara tarjoaa näistä 4 ja tallinnatunneli 2. Tarvitaan yhä 4 raidetta. Ja koska nuo 4 raidetta päättyvät rautatieasemalle (tai johonkin), tarvittaneen myös siirtelyraiteita vähintään yksi. 5 raidetta siis, tai 6.

Lisäksi laiturikapasiteettia tarvitaan luultavasti tätä enemmän. Vaikka periaatteessa laituri per raide riittäisi ainakin lähiliikenteessä, tähänastinen Helsingin käytäntö on ollut 19/8 eli 2,375 laituripaikkaa per liikenneraide, jolla laskien tarvittaisiin 10 laituria.  Vähempikin riittänee, mutta neljän varaan en suunnitelmia uskaltaisi tehdä. Hattuarviolla varataan 8 laituria.

Noin suunnilleen olisi siis mahdollista vapauttaa puolet ratakäytävän leveydestä ja rautatieaseman kauas päätyvät laiturit muuhun käyttöön. Länsireunan laiturien tilalle mahtuisi talorivi; itäpuolelle sopisi lähinnä puiston laajennos. Radalta vapautuvaan tilaan saisi esim. suoran ja tasaisen pyörätien, tai bussikadun Pasilaan, ehkä molemmatkin. Rakentamaan siihen ei oikein mahtuisi.

Jotta kaikki raiteet saisi pinnalta pois Pasilasta etelään, tarvitaan muutakin kuin Pisara ja Tallinnatunneli. Ne vetävät vain noin puolet liikenteestä siinä vaiheessa kun valmistuvat joskus.

----------


## late-

> Jotta kaikki raiteet saisi pinnalta pois Pasilasta etelään, tarvitaan muutakin kuin Pisara ja Tallinnatunneli. Ne vetävät vain noin puolet liikenteestä siinä vaiheessa kun valmistuvat joskus.


Tämä on asian yksi puoli. Toista puolta sivusitkin eli ei se ratapihan rakentamispotentiaali välttämättä ole satoja miljoonia. Avoin näkymä rautatien taitaa olla aika suurelta osin liian arvostettua tukittavaksi. Osin tätä jo tukitaan taloilla Töölönlahdella, joten niiltä kohdin vastaavan korkuisia rakennuksia voisi ehkä saada. Rautatieaseman jääminen kaupunkirakenteen sisälle olisi tosin monessa mielessä aika hankalaa. Linnunlaulua jo ehdittiin mainostaa tärkeäksi miljööksi, joten tuskin siihen mitään kerrostaloja rakennettaisiin radan poistuessa. Hesarista pohjoiseen ehkä saisikin taloja, vaikka molemmin puolin on puistoja, mutta siinä paikkeilla raiteet varmaankin vasta sukeltaisivat.

Jos nyt sitten potentiaali olisikin satoja miljoonia, noiden jäljelle jäävien raiteiden hautaamisen hinta olisi luultavasti suurempi. Pitäisi siis arvostaa pehmeämpiä hyötyjä eli vaikkapa kaupunkikuvaa. Silloin palataan siihen, etteivät nämä muutokset ole kaupunkikuvallisesti ja historiallisesti pelkästään myönteisiä.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Rautatiematkustajien suurin ryhmä on varmasti matkansa Helsingin päärautatieasemalta aloittavat tai sinne päättävät vaikka joukosta poistettaisiinkin ne, jotka tekevät sen vain vaihtoyhteyksien takia. Junien eräs suuri etu auto- ja lentoliikenteeseen nähden on juuri helppo ja nopea pääsy keskustaan.

Keskustaan voi tietenkin tulla pinnalla tai tunnelissa. Helpoiten tämä onnistuu lähiliikenteessä esimerkiksi Pisaran kaltaisella lenkillä, jolloin päästään eroon päätyaseman ongelmista. Ulkomaiset maanalaiset kaukoliikenteen päärautatieasemat lienevät enimmäkseen läpikulkuasemia. Helsingissä kaukoliikenteen rakenne ei suosi tällaista ratkaisua. Joka tapauksessa hinta olisi tolkuttoman korkea. Jo nykyisen pisarasuunnitelman kustannukset ovat sitä luokkaa, että muun rataverkon kehittäminen uhkaa jäädä sikseen.

Jos Pisara rakennetaan, niin sen vapauttamaa raiteistoa voi käyttää kahdella tavalla. Nykyisiä kaksiraiteisia ratoja voidaan muuttaa eteläpäästään useampiraiteisiksi Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä, jolloin ruuhkatilanteessa on useampia vaihtoehtoisia reittejä päärautatieasemalle ja sieltä pois. Lähiliikennepuolella on kuitenkin yleensä hyvin yhtenäinen kalusto ja liikenne-rytmi, joten siellä pitäisi pärjätä ilman tällaisia lisäyksiä. Sen sijaan kaukoliikenne-puolella hajonta on huomattavasti suurempi vaihdellen yöjunista (suur)nopeista junista pitkänmatkan lähijuniin.

Nykyisestä viidestä Helsingin ja Pasilan välisestä raideparista keskimmäinen huoltoliikenteelle varattu on kaikkein tehottomimmassa käytössä. Pisaraa halvempi ja nopeampi ratkaisu olisi muuttaa liikennettä niin, että huoltoliikkeiden määrä minimoituu. Lähiliikenteessä junien kokoonpanomuutokset tapahtukoot muualla kuin Helsingissä. Kaukoliikenteessä useimmat päiväjunat voisi muuttaa kaksisuuntaisiksi: siis lisää ohjausvaunuja! Tämä tietenkin edellyttää huomattavia muutoksia operaattorin toimintaan; toisaalta huoltoliikenteen vähentyminen on senkin etu, sillä eihän kalusto siinä ole tuottavassa kaupallisessa toiminnassa!

Huoltoliikennettä olisi tämän jälkeen lähinnä aamulla varikolta päärautatie-asemalle ja illalla päinvastoin. Lisäksi osakalustosta täytyy viedä aamuruuhkan jälkeen huoltoon ja iltapäivällä tuoda takaisin. Liikenne olisi pääasiassa jaksottaista ja silloin yksisuuntaista. Siitä pitäisi voida selvitä yhdellä raiteella. 

Keskimmäiset kuusi raidetta pitäisi yhdistää uusilla vaihteilla Pasilassa toisiinsa niin, että huoltoliikenneraiteita voisi käyttää myös kaukoliikenne ainakin tarvittaessa. Samalla Pasilassa raide 5B tulisi yhdistää Päärataan niin, että sillä olisi käytettävissä kaksi laituria kumpaankiin suuntaan.

Ainakin suurnopeusradoilla nykyään minimivuoroväli on 3 minuuttia. Jos kaikki junat ovat yhtä nopeita, kaksiraiteisen radan teoreettinen maksimiliikenne olisi 20 aikatauluviivaa eli -polkua tunnissa suuntaansa ainakin linjaosuudella. Asemien kohdalla tulisi todennäköisesti olla aina kaksi raidetta/laituria linjaraidetta kohti. Päätyasemalle saavuttaessa liikenne tiivistyy ja laitureiden päässä syntyy pakostakin ristikkäisiä ajoja ilman huoltoliikennettäkin. Tämän takia tässä päässä tarvitaan lisäraiteita (yksi per kaukoliikenneraidepari).  Jos oletetaan jätettävän käytettävissä olevista aikataulupoluista neljännes reserviin (näihin "sloteihin" tungetaan myöhässä olevat junat), niin käytännön maksimiliikenne olisi 15 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa. Nykyisin taitaa aamuruuhkassa tiheimmillään tulla Helsinkiin pääradalla 12 junaa tunnissa. Kun halutaan lisätä liikennettä yli tämän tarvittaneen Pisaraa.
Juha

----------


## teme

> Tämä on asian yksi puoli. Toista puolta sivusitkin eli ei se ratapihan rakentamispotentiaali välttämättä ole satoja miljoonia. Avoin näkymä rautatien taitaa olla aika suurelta osin liian arvostettua tukittavaksi. Osin tätä jo tukitaan taloilla Töölönlahdella, joten niiltä kohdin vastaavan korkuisia rakennuksia voisi ehkä saada.


Nelikerroksisilla taloilla saa kyllä tiivistäkin kun niiden väliin ei te tarvitse tehdä niin leveitä katuja.




> Jos nyt sitten potentiaali olisikin satoja miljoonia, noiden jäljelle jäävien raiteiden hautaamisen hinta olisi luultavasti suurempi. Pitäisi siis arvostaa pehmeämpiä hyötyjä eli vaikkapa kaupunkikuvaa. Silloin palataan siihen, etteivät nämä muutokset ole kaupunkikuvallisesti ja historiallisesti pelkästään myönteisiä.


Semmoinen olennainen hyöty siinä olisi Töölön(lahden) ja Kallion saisi yhdistettyä, eli sen radan estevaikutus poistuisi. Voi tätä ratkoa muutenkin, mutta ainakin se puolikuun muotoinen silta joka on Töölönlahden kaavoissa ei kyllä toimi.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> No tässä jonkinlainen argumentti:
> 
> Pasilasta Helsinkiin tulee tällä hetkellä 10 raidetta, ja Pasilasta pohjoiseen jatkuu 8. Noista kymmenestä kaksi on junien siirtelyyn.  Koska Tallinnatunnelin kanssa samassa paketissa (viimeistään) rakennettaneen pääradan reititys lentoaseman kautta, ja vanhoille raiteille lisätään muuta liikennettä (Nikkilä, lisää Z-junia, tms).
> 
> Eli Pasilan pohjoispuolella on 10 raidetta, joten vähintään sama tarvitaan myös etelään. Pisara tarjoaa näistä 4 ja tallinnatunneli 2. Tarvitaan yhä 4 raidetta. Ja koska nuo 4 raidetta päättyvät rautatieasemalle (tai johonkin), tarvittaneen myös siirtelyraiteita vähintään yksi. 5 raidetta siis, tai 6.
> 
> Lisäksi laiturikapasiteettia tarvitaan luultavasti tätä enemmän. Vaikka periaatteessa laituri per raide riittäisi ainakin lähiliikenteessä, tähänastinen Helsingin käytäntö on ollut 19/8 eli 2,375 laituripaikkaa per liikenneraide, jolla laskien tarvittaisiin 10 laituria.  Vähempikin riittänee, mutta neljän varaan en suunnitelmia uskaltaisi tehdä. Hattuarviolla varataan 8 laituria.
> 
> Noin suunnilleen olisi siis mahdollista vapauttaa puolet ratakäytävän leveydestä ja rautatieaseman kauas päätyvät laiturit muuhun käyttöön. Länsireunan laiturien tilalle mahtuisi talorivi; itäpuolelle sopisi lähinnä puiston laajennos. Radalta vapautuvaan tilaan saisi esim. suoran ja tasaisen pyörätien, tai bussikadun Pasilaan, ehkä molemmatkin. Rakentamaan siihen ei oikein mahtuisi.
> ...


Mielestäni logiikkasi ontuu, koska rautatieaseman laitureita käytetään tällä hetkellä melkoisesti junien seisottamiseen. Jos Helsingin Eurooppa-asema rakennetaan, se on läpikulkuasema, ei pääteasema. Tällöin nykytilanteen pohjalta ei voida päätellä, mikä tilatarve olisi Pisaran ja Tallinnantunnelin rakentamisen jälkeen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:36 ----------




> Rautatieaseman jääminen kaupunkirakenteen sisälle olisi tosin monessa mielessä aika hankalaa.


Eliel Saarinen, joka sentään suunnitteli rautatieaseman, ei nähnyt tässä mitään hankalaa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mielestäni logiikkasi ontuu, koska rautatieaseman laitureita käytetään tällä hetkellä melkoisesti junien seisottamiseen. Jos Helsingin Eurooppa-asema rakennetaan, se on läpikulkuasema, ei pääteasema. Tällöin nykytilanteen pohjalta ei voida päätellä, mikä tilatarve olisi Pisaran ja Tallinnantunnelin rakentamisen jälkeen.


Junia seisotetaan Helsingissä enemmän kuin luultavasti tarvitsisi, ja siksi laitureiden osalta pointissasi on jonkin verran ideaa, mutta ratojen osalta ei.

Yksi rata vetää vain märänsä verran liikennettä, nykykäytännöllä kai maksimissaan 12 junaa tunnissa yhteen suuntaan. Kulunvalvontaa uusimalla tuota määrää voitaneen nostaa 15 junaan, kaupunkiradoilla ehkä jopa 20 junaan tunnissa. Mutta raja on silti olemassa, ja se on sama Pasilan sekä etelä- että pohjoispuolella.

Tässä oletetut Pisara, Tallinnan tunneli ja lentorata kaikki ovat omiaan lisäämään junien kysyntää, eli Pasilasta pohjoiseen jatkuva kapasiteetti halutaan kyllä kokonaan käyttöön. Näinollen eteläpuolellakaan raidekapasiteettia ei voi ainakaan vähentää nykyisestä.

Jos tallinnatunnelissa on kaksi raidetta, kutehn on syytä olettaa, kulkee siitä siis ehkä 12-15 junaa tunnissa. Laitureita tarvitaan "Eurooppa-asemalle" vain kaksi näitä palvelemaan, mutta junia menee silti vain tuo 12-15 (tms) minkä tunneli vetää. Läpikulkuluonne ei muuta kiskojen tarvetta mihinkään.

Pasilasta etelään tarvitaan nykyään 8, ja näillä oletuksilla tulevaisuudessa 10 raiteet. Pisara tarjoaa 4 ja tallinnatunneli 2. Jäljelle jää 4, jotka pitää tarjota jotenkin. Yksinkertaista matematiikkaa, joka ei mitenkään riipu siitä, ajetaanko asemista läpi vai seistäänkö niillä.

Tokihan tuon voi ratkaista vaikka tekemällä 4-raiteisen pisaran tai 6-raiteisen tallinnatunnelin tai päättämällä osan junista Pasilaan. Mutta jotenkin se pitää ratkaista, Pisara ja tunneli eivät yksinään poista tarvetta ajaa junia Päärautatieasemalle.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Pasilasta etelään tarvitaan nykyään 8, ja näillä oletuksilla tulevaisuudessa 10 raiteet. Pisara tarjoaa 4 ja tallinnatunneli 2. Jäljelle jää 4, jotka pitää tarjota jotenkin. Yksinkertaista matematiikkaa, joka ei mitenkään riipu siitä, ajetaanko asemista läpi vai seistäänkö niillä.
> 
> Tokihan tuon voi ratkaista vaikka tekemällä 4-raiteisen pisaran tai 6-raiteisen tallinnatunnelin tai päättämällä osan junista Pasilaan. Mutta jotenkin se pitää ratkaista, Pisara ja tunneli eivät yksinään poista tarvetta ajaa junia Päärautatieasemalle.


Hetkinen. Pisara on kaksiraiteinen, ja sen on tarkoitus korvata kahdeksan laituria. Tämä on tietysti eri asia kuin kahdeksan raidetta, mutta mikäli ymmärrän oikein, siihen ohjattaisiin lähtökohtaisesti koko kaupunkiratojen liikenne, mikä lienee enemmän kuin kaksi raidetta.

Töölönlahden suunnittelun pääongelmana ovat juuri raiteet. Siksi niiden viereen voidaan ehdottaa siroteltavaksi miltei mitä vain, viimeisimpänä ajatuksena ovat nämä toimistorakennukset; sivumennen sanoen toimistotorneille on kaupunkirakenteellisesti paljon parempikin paikka, Keski-Pasila, kun taas ydinkeskustan pitäisi olla varattu lyhyesti sanottuna monimuotoiselle, paremmin kansalaisten tarpeita palvelevalle toiminnalle. Töölönlahden alueella on valtava potentiaali, mutta rautatie hylkii ihmisiä, ja niin kauan kuin näin on, Töölönlahti on avoin haava Helsingin niemellä.

Jospa sallitaan lyhyt sivupolku, ehkä pahamaineinenkin sellainen. Yhdysvaltain suurin yksittäinen julkinen liikenneurakka on ollut Bostonin Central Artery Project, joka tunnetaan myös nimellä Big Dig. Sen tarkoituksena oli tunneloida Interstate-93 5,6 km:n matkalta - I-93 kulki näet sillalla historiallisen Bostonin läpi - ja vapauttaa näin maata rakennuskäyttöön. Kuten Helsingissä, I-93 jakoi kaupungin kahteen osaan, erottaen satama-alueen muusta Bostonista. Lopulliseksi, kauhistuttavaksi hintalapuksi muodostui noin 15 mrd dollaria, johtuen rakennusvirheistä, jopa rikollisesta toiminnasta. Mutta hankkeen lopputuloksena kaupunkikuva on dramaattisesti eheytynyt, ja nyt paikkaa on vaikea kuvitella sellaisena kuin se oli, moottoritien jakamana.

Minusta olisikin syytä pohtia, millä keinoin raiteet voitaisiin saada piiloon. Kuten edellä on ilmennyt, en lämpene kattamiselle, koska sen vaikutukset Töölönlahden reliefiin ja yleiseen estetiikkaan olisivat tuhoisat. Paras ratkaisu olisikin saada raiteet maan alle. Jos otamme esimerkiksi vaikkapa itse Rautatieaseman, on helposti kuviteltavissa, kuinka vanhasta laiturialueesta voitaisiin saada vaikkapa osin katettu puisto, joka olisi reunustettu ravintoloilla ja terasseilla ja jonka alla olisi useammassa tasossa kaupan palveluja, pienimuotoisia ja suurimuotoisia (Carrefour tänne, pliis) kunnes alimmalta tasolta löytyisivät viimein raiteet. Kävin hiljattain Lontoon St Pancrasillä, joka on ällistyttävän miellyttävä paikka pienine ja hyvätasoisine baareineen ja ravintoloineen. Kenelläkään ei meidän oloissamme tulisi mieleenkään hengailla rautatieasemalla, koska meillä ne mielletään rumiksi ja epäsosiaalisiksi paikoiksi, jossa majailee epäsosiaalinen aines. Näin ei tarvitse olla.

Töölönlahdella paras ratkaisu olisikin rakentaa alaspäin. Jos ajattelemme vaikkapa kauppakeskuksia, ei ole mitään erityistä syytä, miksi ne eivät voisi sijaita maan alla. Kauppa tarvitsee seiniä, ja Itäkeskuksen olisi hyvin voinut rakentaa maan allekin, ilman että kukaan sitä huomaisi. Pariisin Carrousel du Louvre on erinomainen esimerkki kauppakeskuksesta (mikä se on, huolimatta siitä, ettei se tunnu kauppakeskukselta), joka sijaitsee maan alla ja johon on saatu siitä huolimatta miellyttävä tunnelma iltamyöhään asti. Lasipyramidin läpi sinne tulvii päivänvaloa, eikä ole mitään erityistä syytä, miksei meilläkin voitaisi tehdä jotain vastaavaa. (Lisättäköön, etten kanna monokulttuurisia kauppakeskuksia sinänsä, vaan minusta niissä tulisi yhdistellä julkista ja yksityistä tilaa paljon nykyistä paremmin. Ulkomailla on tästä hienoja esimerkkejä, yksi on tuo Louvre.)

Nyt Töölönlahtea ollaan rakentamassa tukkoon, osittain siksi, ettei maanalaisia vaihtoehtoja ole voitu riittävällä tavalla tutkia ja kehittää, etupäässä siksi, että naapurissa on ratapiha. Niinpä keskustakirjastosta tulee torso, koska se mahdutetaan tontille, johon se ei mahdu. Valtuustosta on kyllä kuulunut äänenpainoja, että radikaalimpiakin ratkaisuja (kirjaston sijoittaminen Töölönlahden kanavan ja maan alle) olisi tutkittava. Tässä maassa tosin epäilen, että asiaa edistetään perinteisellä postimerkkitekniikalla, jossa teknokraattis-taloudellis-tekniset esteet määräävät, mitä kansalaiset olohuoneeltaan saavat (eli eivät juuri mitään).

Jospa palaan lyhyesti vielä tähän tunnelointikysymykseen. Pisara on hyvä alku, koska se vapauttaa kahdeksan laiturialuetta rautatieasemalla muuhun käyttöön. Mutta tähän ei ole syytä pysähtyä, kun kerran alkuun on päästy. Rakennetaanpa Tallinnan tunneli tai ei, kaupunkilaisilla on oikeus virkistäytymiseen kaupunkinsa kulttuurillisessa ja taloudellisessa keskuksessa. Olisikin mietittävä, voitaisiinko Helsingin maanalaista Eurooppa-asemaa ryhtyä rakentamaan jo nyt, ja millä keinoin se voitaisiin tehdä taloudellisesti kannattavasti. Jos joka tapauksessa Töölönlahdelle rakennetaan kuoppia, voisi kuvitella, ettei rautatien rakentaminen kuopan pohjalle olisi aivan niin kallista kuin tunnelin poraaminen avokallioon, semminkin kun maanalainen rakennusoikeus on oikein suunniteltuna yhtä haluttua kuin maanpäällinenkin, ja siitä ollaan valmiita maksamaan riihikuivaa rahaa.

Jos ja kun Helsingin niemelle vedetään tunneleita, voisi pohtia, louhitaanko samalla kahdet raiteet yhteen tunneliin, joko päällekkäin tai rinnakkain; tämä tuskin kaksinkertaistaisi kustannuksia. Jos suora, nopea ja maanalainen lentokenttärata toteutuu, sen nopeita junia voisi ohjata tunneliin, joka päättyisi Rautatieaseman alaiseen Eurooppa-asemaan, Tallinnantunnelin toteutumista odotellessa. Osa maanpäällisistä radoista voitaisiin ohjata maan alle, ja niiden päälle voitaisiin rakentaa kansi, jotta Töölönlahden reliefi pysyy nykyisellään. Kaikki nämä radat rakennettaisiin siten, että palveluista olisi miltei suora yhteys juniin - Carrefourista voisi kantaa ostoksensa miltei suoraan vaunuun. Tilojen toiminnot voitaisiin integroida tiukasti joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin, ja samalla jättää kaupunkilaisille vapaata, julkista tilaa, maan päällä kuin sen allakin. Minusta on sääli, että toistaiseksi keskustelu Töölönlahdesta on ollut jonkinmoista laatikkoleikkiä, että sitä ole tarkasteltu toiminnallisena kokonaisuutena, jolla pitäisi olla tietty attraktioarvo kaupunkilaiselle. Ulkomailta löytyy valtava määrä esimerkkejä, kuinka tämä voitaisiin tehdä, mutta jostain syystä täällä ei haluta ajatella. Matti K. Mäkinenhän leimattiin kylähulluksi tämän ehdotettua torneja Pasilaan; nyt on sentään edetty siihen asti, että kaupunginhallitus vaatii kaupunkisuunnittelijoilta lisää rakennnusneliöitä (ja torneja) Keski-Pasilaan. Hyvä alku, mutta hiljaa virtaa Don.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Jos joka tapauksessa Töölönlahdelle rakennetaan kuoppia, voisi kuvitella, ettei rautatien rakentaminen kuopan pohjalle olisi aivan niin kallista kuin tunnelin poraaminen avokallioon, semminkin kun maanalainen rakennusoikeus on oikein suunniteltuna yhtä haluttua kuin maanpäällinenkin, ja siitä ollaan valmiita maksamaan riihikuivaa rahaa.


Ennen kaikkea ei tarvittaisi hidaskulkuisia tunneli- ja porrasjärjestelyitä syvältä maan alta. Mikä jottei Töölönlahtea kuivattaisi väliaikaisesti ja rakennettaisi cut&cover-tunnelia kohtaan, josta tulevat raiteet nykyiselle katetulle alueelle asemahallin eteen. Liikenne kulkisi väliaikaisesti kauempana oleville laitureille (Pisara olisi jo tässä vaiheessa käytössä). Tunnelin katon voisi tehdä osin lasitiilistä, jolloin veden läpi tulisi luonnonvaloa tunneliin. Itse nykyisen katetun laiturialueen kohdalle tulisi sitten syvä valoisa tila, jonka reunusta olisi ainakin parissa kerroksessa täynnä kauppoja, kahviloita ym. palveluita.

Noiden raiteiden alapuolella ei liene muita tunneleita kuin kevyen liikenteen kulku laitureille ja raiteiden ali. Muualle asema-alueelle rakennettaessa taitaa tulla jos jonkinlaista luolaa ja tunnelia eteen.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Ennen kaikkea ei tarvittaisi hidaskulkuisia tunneli- ja porrasjärjestelyitä syvältä maan alta. Mikä jottei Töölönlahtea kuivattaisi väliaikaisesti ja rakennettaisi cut&cover-tunnelia kohtaan, josta tulevat raiteet nykyiselle katetulle alueelle asemahallin eteen. Liikenne kulkisi väliaikaisesti kauempana oleville laitureille (Pisara olisi jo tässä vaiheessa käytössä). Tunnelin katon voisi tehdä osin lasitiilistä, jolloin veden läpi tulisi luonnonvaloa tunneliin. Itse nykyisen katetun laiturialueen kohdalle tulisi sitten syvä valoisa tila, jonka reunusta olisi ainakin parissa kerroksessa täynnä kauppoja, kahviloita ym. palveluita.
> 
> Noiden raiteiden alapuolella ei liene muita tunneleita kuin kevyen liikenteen kulku laitureille ja raiteiden ali. Muualle asema-alueelle rakennettaessa taitaa tulla jos jonkinlaista luolaa ja tunnelia eteen.


Ehkä koko Töölönlahden kuivattaminen on väliaikaisestikin hieman eksessiivinen toimenpide, mutten usko, että lahden väliaikainen patoaminen nykyisen ylityskohdan molemmin puolin olisi kovin kummoinen temppu. Minusta olisi kaupunkikuvallisesti (ja ehkä vedenlaadullisestikin) tärkeää palauttaa Töölönlahden lahtimaisuus, siis että Kluuvin ja Linnunlaulun väliin jää oikeasti vettä. Nykyisen tunnelikuilun maisemointi tekisi alueen ilmeelle ihmeitä.

Mutta juuri näin minäkin tämän asian näen. Nykyisen Rautatieaseman laiturialuetta, joka olisi nyt reunustettu kahviloilla ja viherteemoilla, halkoisivat siis suuret valoaukot, josta valo tulvisi alempiin, maanalaisiin kerroksiin. Kaisaniemen puisto yhdistyisi pohjoisempana Musiikkitalon ympäristöön, jolloin kaupungille saataisiin mielekäs ja rauhallinen akseli. Kaisaniemen turvattomuusongelma ratkeasi, koska uudet rakennukset ja tilat nykyisen rautatien kohdalla ja/tai sen alla säteilisivät elämää ja valoa. 

Maa-alaa vapautuisi sekä keskustakirjastolle että kaupallisille palveluille, ja kaikki joukkoliikenneratkaisut päätyisivät yhteen solmukohtaan. Kiskoilta vapautuisi tilaa myös kevyemmille väyläratkaisuille, raitiovaunuille ja polkypyörille, ehkä myös busseille ja takseille, jotka pääsisivät tällöin miltei esteettömästi Pasilan kautta Tuusulantielle ja Hämeenlinnantielle.

----------


## hmikko

> Mikä jottei Töölönlahtea kuivattaisi väliaikaisesti ja rakennettaisi cut&cover-tunnelia kohtaan, josta tulevat raiteet nykyiselle katetulle alueelle asemahallin eteen.


Ensin vaan pitäisi päästä Keskustatunnelin varauksesta eroon.




> Tunnelin katon voisi tehdä osin lasitiilistä, jolloin veden läpi tulisi luonnonvaloa tunneliin.


Ööööö... tarttis ehkä järjestää Töölönlahden veden suodatus ennen kuin valo kajastaapi, mutta varmaan siihenkin on konsti.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Ensin vaan pitäisi päästä Keskustatunnelin varauksesta eroon.


Eikös keskustatunnelin viimeisin versio ole aika syvällä? Jos sellainen päätetään tehdä, eikö sekin olisi halvempaa toteuttaa cut & cover -tyyliin?

EDIT: Eikös valtuusto päättänyt poistaa tämän varauksen kaavasta?

----------


## hmikko

> Eikös keskustatunnelin viimeisin versio ole aika syvällä? Jos sellainen päätetään tehdä, eikö sekin olisi halvempaa toteuttaa cut & cover -tyyliin?


Juu syvällähän se, mutta oletan, että esittämäsi tunnelin ei silti mahdu nykyiseen kaavaan. Jälkimmäistä lausetta en ihan ymmärrä. Ainakaan molempia, siis esittämääsi rautatietunneila ja keskustatunnelia ei voine tehdä cut & coverina, koska niiden reitit risteävät. Tai ainakin alempana kulkevan 'cut' on sitten melkoinen. Keskustatunneli on ilmeisesti suunnilleen kuollut hanke tällä hetkellä. Tarkoitin kommentillani lähinnä sitä, että keskustatunnelin varaus olisi hyvä saada kaavasta pois kehitystä jarruttamasta. Tuo esittämäsi rautatietunnelointi, siis nimenomaan matalana ja suht edullisena cut & coverina, voisi olla ihan fiksu veto jossain vaiheessa. Rakennusaikainen häiriö tosin olisi aikamoinen, kuten cut & covereissa tuppaa olla. Kaikki liikenne tai ainakin valtaosa täytyisi päättää Pasilaan pidemmän aikaa.

Sinänsä en näe ratapihaa niin kauhean suurena ongelmana, vaikka sillä tietysti iso estevaikutus onkin. Kiskot ovat olleen siinä yli sata vuotta ja Helsinki on rakentunut niiden ympärille. Noille esitetyille rakennuksille ja toiminnoille löytyy kyllä hyviä paikkoja muutenkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ennen kaikkea ei tarvittaisi hidaskulkuisia tunneli- ja porrasjärjestelyitä syvältä maan alta.


En tiedä, voiko asemarakennuksen siiven ali rakentaa,  mutta pitkää matkaa ei pitäisi alittaa, kun oikeasta kohdasta menee. Eli oma ehdotukseni olisi:

Rautatientorin alle kaivettuna saattaisi säästyä kävelijöiden aikaakin. Laiturin eteläpää voisi sijaita jopa Kaivokadun toisella puolella, jos metrotunnelin yläpuolelle voi junalaiturin laittaa. Tällöin junan etupäässä matkustajat olisivat vain rullaporrasmatkan päässä Makkaratalosta, Ateneumista ja ratikkapysäkeiltä. Muualta junaa pääsisi kätevästi Rautatientorin bussipysäkeille tai Kansallisteatteriin. Myös itse tori saattaisi elävöityä.

Ja samalla ehdottomasti cut-and-cover -jalankulkutunneli Fenniakorttelista torin alle.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Sinänsä en näe ratapihaa niin kauhean suurena ongelmana, vaikka sillä tietysti iso estevaikutus onkin. Kiskot ovat olleen siinä yli sata vuotta ja Helsinki on rakentunut niiden ympärille. Noille esitetyille rakennuksille ja toiminnoille löytyy kyllä hyviä paikkoja muutenkin.


No, jos ei pidä ongelmana sitä, että suurin osa keskustasta ei ole missään käytössä suurimman osan vuodesta, niin sittenhän se ei tietenkään ole mikään ongelma. Kuten edellä mainitsin, jo Eliel Saarinen piti aikoinaan rautatien tunkemista Helsingin niemelle niin suurena typeryytenä, että hänen keskustasuunnitelmassaan (1918) pääteasema oli jo siirretty Pasilaan.

Keskustakirjastolle on muuten etsitty paikkaa jo kohta parikymmentä vuotta, eikä sitä ole muualta löytynyt. Töölönlahdellekin se mahtuu nykykaavan pohjalta huonosti. Sama pätee muuten Musiikkitaloon, jota katselin taas tänään useammalta suunnalta pohtien, että onpa se ahdettu pienelle tontille ja hankalaan paikkaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:39 ----------




> Ja samalla ehdottomasti cut-and-cover -jalankulkutunneli Fenniakorttelista torin alle.


Niin, miksei. Toinen ihmetykseni aihe on muuten aina ollut se, miksei Helsingissä ole otettu vakavammin näitä yhdyskäytäviä ja maanalaisia tiloja. Montrealissa miltei koko kaupungin läpi saattaa kulkea lämpimässä ja jalkojaan kastelematta, Helsingissä taas ei. Kun yhdyskäytäviä on tehty, ne ovat yleensä tunnelmaltaan melko piinallisia. Missään ei lue, että maan alla tulee olla ikävännäköistä.

Siinä olet kyllä oikeassa, että junat ovat pituutensa takia hieman väärässä paikassa, minkä vuoksi aseman "siirtäminen" aavistuksen etelämmäksi ei ole huono idea sekään. Radanvarsikansakin pääsisi nauttimaan Stokkan Herkusta kuivin jaloin...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:46 ----------




> Jälkimmäistä lausetta en ihan ymmärrä. Ainakaan molempia, siis esittämääsi rautatietunneila ja keskustatunnelia ei voine tehdä cut & coverina, koska niiden reitit risteävät. Tai ainakin alempana kulkevan 'cut' on sitten melkoinen. Keskustatunneli on ilmeisesti suunnilleen kuollut hanke tällä hetkellä. Tarkoitin kommentillani lähinnä sitä, että keskustatunnelin varaus olisi hyvä saada kaavasta pois kehitystä jarruttamasta. Tuo esittämäsi rautatietunnelointi, siis nimenomaan matalana ja suht edullisena cut & coverina, voisi olla ihan fiksu veto jossain vaiheessa. Rakennusaikainen häiriö tosin olisi aikamoinen, kuten cut & covereissa tuppaa olla. Kaikki liikenne tai ainakin valtaosa täytyisi päättää Pasilaan pidemmän aikaa.


Tuossa äsken esitettiin, että jos Pisara rakennettaisiin ensin, vapautuisivat nykyiset  kaupunkiliikenteen radat kaivuutöille ja kaupunkiradan liikennettä voitaisiin ajaa ilman häiriöitä. Samalla loput junat voitaisiin päättää nykyisen asemarakennuksen pohjoispuolelle, jolloin kuoppaa voitaisiin kaivaa koko asemarakennukseen rajoittuvalla laiturialueella. Jos maan alle siirrettäisiin vaikka ensin puolet ratakuilusta ja sitten toinen puoli, häiriöt tuskin olisivat aivan kammottavat. Hanke ei kuulosta teknisesti kovin vaikealta tai pitkäaikaiselta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskustatunneli on ilmeisesti suunnilleen kuollut hanke tällä hetkellä. Tarkoitin kommentillani lähinnä sitä, että keskustatunnelin varaus olisi hyvä saada kaavasta pois kehitystä jarruttamasta.


Vilkaisu valmisteilla olevan maanalaisen yleiskaavan ensimmäiseen kaavakarttaan osoittaa, ettei keskustatunneli mihinkään kuollut ole. Ja vaikka valtuusto päättäisi poistaa varauksen kaavakartasta, se ei kuitenkaan poistu sitä haluavien suunnittelijoiden mielistä. Eli reikä pidetään avoinna kun ei vaan suunnitella mitään, mikä estäisi keskustatunnelin tekemisen. Tunnelin estäminen voidaan varmistaa vain rakentamalla jotain, joka estää tunnelin tekemisen. Näin on tehty monissa muissakin tilanteissa, joissa on haluttu varmistaa asioita, joita ei missään sanota.

Periaatteessa olen paljosta samaa mieltä kuin Kosmopoliitta tässä viestissään, mutta Töölönlöahden kaavoitus on menossa aivan eri suuntaan jokseenkin kaikissa asioissa. Ratavarsi täytetään typerillä toimistolaatikoilla ja näin rakennetaan umpeen Helsingin historiallinen ja ainutlaatuinen avara keskusta. Musiikkitalon olisi sietänyt vielä jotenkin  vaikka aiheesta tänään HS:n mielipidesivulla todettiinkin, että pääkaupunkiin tulon symbolia ei enää junasta näe. Mikäli oikein muistan, koko kaavoitus menee täysin toisin kuin mitä on aikanaan päätetty mm. näistä näkymistä.




> Tuo esittämäsi rautatietunnelointi, siis nimenomaan matalana ja suht edullisena cut & coverina, voisi olla ihan fiksu veto jossain vaiheessa.


Eli nyt, kun toimistotalojen kanssa Helsinkiin tuleva rautatie käytännössä pannaan tunneliin, on yhden tekevää, millä korkeudella se tunneli on. Talojen takapuoliset seinät eivät ole kovin paljon kummemmpia maisemia kuin pimeä tunneli. Niinpä tunnelointi voidaan yhtä hyvin tehdä rakentamalla raiteiden päälle 3 kerrosta, eli nyt kaavoitettujen radanvarsirakennusten kerrosten 35 tasolle. Tai vaikka korkeammaksikin, mitäs väliä sillä enää on, kun Töölönöahden hallitsevat rakennukset ovat menettäneet statuksensa ja jäävät sanomatalojen, amerikkalaishotellien ja pääkonttoreiden puristuksiin. Raha on Helsingin keskustassa suurin mahti, sitten tulevat eduskunta ja muut julkiset toiminnot.




> Sinänsä en näe ratapihaa niin kauhean suurena ongelmana, vaikka sillä tietysti iso estevaikutus onkin. Kiskot ovat olleen siinä yli sata vuotta ja Helsinki on rakentunut niiden ympärille. Noille esitetyille rakennuksille ja toiminnoille löytyy kyllä hyviä paikkoja muutenkin.


Aivan. Töölönöahden raiteet ja niiden Helsinkiin tulijoille tarjoamat näkymät ovat minusta suurempi arvo kuin tonttimaa tylsiä lasikuutioita varten. Ihan oikeasti, mitä väliä on niiden konttoreiden työntekijöille, minne he tulevat päiväksi istumaan. Pasila on niille paljon sopivampi paikka. Sinne on 5 minuuttia lyhyempi matkakin.




> Kuten edellä mainitsin, jo Eliel Saarinen piti aikoinaan rautatien tunkemista Helsingin niemelle niin suurena typeryytenä, että hänen keskustasuunnitelmassaan (1918) pääteasema oli jo siirretty Pasilaan.


Juu, niin piirsi. Mikä osoittaa, että Elielkin kykeni tekemään virheitä. Töölönöahden vesiaihe ja sitä ympäröivä puisto aina Hakaniemeen asti sekä näkymä, jota hallitsee vallan symboli, Eduskuntatalo, muodostavat monin verroin hienomman ja arvokkaamman keskustan kuin toinen Mannerheimintie ja sen tuhannet meluavat ja haisevat autot.

Saarinen ei tietenkään voinut tietää mitä esim. Esplanadille tulee autojen vuoksi käymään. Suosittelen käyntiä Budapestiin ja maailmakuululle entiselle hienolle puistokadulle Andrassy utille, joka on nykyään vain helvetillinen ympäristöhaitta keskellä kaupunkia. Paljon pahempi, kuin Töölönöahden nykyinen ratapiha. Joten onneksi Saariselle, ettei hänen Pasilan akselin suunnitelmaansa koskaan toteutettu. 

Antero

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Juu, niin piirsi. Mikä osoittaa, että Elielkin kykeni tekemään virheitä. Töölönöahden vesiaihe ja sitä ympäröivä puisto aina Hakaniemeen asti sekä näkymä, jota hallitsee vallan symboli, Eduskuntatalo, muodostavat monin verroin hienomman ja arvokkaamman keskustan kuin toinen Mannerheimintie ja sen tuhannet meluavat ja haisevat autot.
> 
> Saarinen ei tietenkään voinut tietää mitä esim. Esplanadille tulee autojen vuoksi käymään. Suosittelen käyntiä Budapestiin ja maailmakuululle entiselle hienolle puistokadulle Andrassy utille, joka on nykyään vain helvetillinen ympäristöhaitta keskellä kaupunkia. Paljon pahempi, kuin Töölönöahden nykyinen ratapiha. Joten onneksi Saariselle, ettei hänen Pasilan akselin suunnitelmaansa koskaan toteutettu.


No, eittämättä en ole pitänyt Töölönlahden täyttämistä kovin nokkelana ajatuksena, varsinkaan kun sekin rakennettaisiin täyteen mielikuvituksettomia laatikoita. Mutta Saarinen näki mielestäni aivan oikein, ettei Rautatieasema nykymuodossaan ole kestävällä pohjalla. Rautatie tuli Helsingin niemelle ymmärtääkseni puolivahingossa, ilman että suuresti ajateltiin, mihin tämä vuosien saatossa johtaisi.

----------


## hmikko

> No, jos ei pidä ongelmana sitä, että suurin osa keskustasta ei ole missään käytössä suurimman osan vuodesta, niin sittenhän se ei tietenkään ole mikään ongelma.


En nyt sanoisi, että raideliikenne ei ole mitään käyttöä. Arvopaikalla raiteet pitää tietysti olla tehokkaassa käytössä, joten junien seisottaminen täytyy minimoida.

En ihan täysin allekirjoita Anteron esitystä junamatkustajien näkymien keskeisyydestä. Näkymät Töölönlahden yli ovat tietysti hienot, enkä niitä tukkisi, mutta se, että näkyykö Eduskuntatalo ratapihalle on minusta aika toissijainen kysymys. Pistäisin Töölönlahden muut käyttäjät ja kehittämisen tässä junamatkustajien edelle. Tarkoitin cut & cover -tunnelin kannattamisellani sitä, että jos raiteita tarvitaan lisää tai ne pitää ahtaa pienempään tilaan, niin raiteita voisi laittaa kahteen kerrokseen, siis cut & cover -kerrokseen nykyisten päärautatieaseman siipien väliin tulevien lisäksi.

Näkymiä isompi murhe on arkkitehtuurin laatu. Suunnitelmat radan viereen tulevista taloista ovat näyttäneet minusta kauniistikin sanottuna keskinkertaisilta, jatkumolta rakennetulle hotellirumilukselle. Samaten Musiikkitalo oli kilpailuehdokkaista se hajuton, mauton ja väritön vaihtoehto. Toivottavasti sitten akustiikasta tulee hyvä, tuolle arkkitehtuurille sitä ei ainakaan kannata uhrata.

Kosmopoliitan into maanalaiseen rakentamiseen ja toisaalta kritiikki siitä, että  Musiikkitalo on ahtaalla paikalla, tuntuvat olevan ristiriidassa. Itse ihmettelin kovasti sitä, että niinkin väljässä kaupungissa kuin Helsinki maan alle laitetaan kaikista mahdollisista organisaatioista Sibelius-akatemia. Olisin suonut musiikin opiskelijoille enemmän päivänvaloa.

Keskustakirjastolle ja sittemmin keskustaterveyskeskukselle on ehdotettu (tyhjillään olevaa?) Postitaloa, joka on nyt ilmeisesti suojeltu kuoliaaksi.

Ehdotukset raiteiden jatkamiseksi aseman ali Kaivokadun alle vaikuttavat aika epärealistisilta. Paikkahan on jo kaivettu reikäjuustoksi, ja nykyinen asematunneli ja metroaseman ylätaso pitäisi siirtää ja laittaa uusiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kosmopoliitan into maanalaiseen rakentamiseen ja toisaalta kritiikki siitä, että  Musiikkitalo on ahtaalla paikalla, tuntuvat olevan ristiriidassa. Itse ihmettelin kovasti sitä, että niinkin väljässä kaupungissa kuin Helsinki maan alle laitetaan kaikista mahdollisista organisaatioista Sibelius-akatemia. Olisin suonut musiikin opiskelijoille enemmän päivänvaloa.


Musiikkitalo on mielestäni yksi selkeä ilmiö kokonaisuuksien ymmärtämättömyydestä sekä asioiden ja arvojen väärästä (siis minun mielestäni) järjestyksestä. Avarat paikat annetaan tusinarakentamiseen toimistoiksi. Kun olisi ollut tilaisuus tehdä rakennus, jota kelpaa katsella kokonaisena  silloin tarvitaan avaruutta ympärille  se laitetaan maan alle. Ja liikenteen jyrinän viereen rakennus, jonka toiminta perustuu ääniin. No, johdonmukaista sille, että äänimaailman varassa elävien sokeiden keskus sijoitetaan Itäkeskuksessa motariin kiinni ja vielä siten, että pakollinen kulku metroasemalle tapahtuu useiden katujen ja bussikentän kautta. Aivan huippukaavoitusta!

Kauppakeskuksille oikea paikka on minusta kellari maan alla, kuten Kosmopoliitta kirjoitti. Miksi niille tehdään taloja ja näyteikkunoita, kun ne teipataan umpeen. Mutta en silti halua panna ihmisiä maan alle, ja kauppakeskusta parempi ratkaisu ostosten tekoon onkin kaupunki ja sen kävelykeskusta. Autot voivat minusta viettää elämänsä luolissa, samoin autoilijat ihanissa likaisissa ja pimeissä parkkihalleissaan.

Ja siksi, siis maan päällä olemisen ja taivaan näkemisen vuoksi, Pisaran sijasta tulisi suunnitella olemassa olevien rataurien hyödyntämistä junamatkustajien jakoon keskustaan. Tasossa -41 metriä ollaan hahmottomassa tunnelimaailmassa, josta on pitkä matka kaikkialle. Kun meillä ei kuitenkaan  liian kalliiden hankkeiden kustannusten säästämiseksi tietenkin  kyetä tekemään sellaisia avoimia maanalaisia ratkaisuja kuten esimerkiksi Principe Pion asema Madridissa. Entisen pääteaseman tilassa aukeaakin maan alle ulottuva avoin tila, jossa risteilevät yhdessä suunnassa paikallisjunat ja kahdessa muussa suunnassa metroradat. Osa entisistä laiturihalleista on kauppa- ja kulttuurikeskusta, eli jotain sellaista, mitä Kosmopoliitta varmaankin kuvitteli Helsinkin aseman laiturikatoksen alle.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ihan täysin allekirjoita Anteron esitystä junamatkustajien näkymien keskeisyydestä. Näkymät Töölönlahden yli ovat tietysti hienot, enkä niitä tukkisi, mutta se, että näkyykö Eduskuntatalo ratapihalle on minusta aika toissijainen kysymys.


Täysin samaa mieltä. Eduskuntatalo ei ole mielestäni niin hieno pytinki että sen pitäisi näkyä kaikkialta, tai välttämättä junasta edes. 

Tärkeämpää pk-seudulla asuville junamatkustajille olisi että junalla pääsisi muuallekin keskustaan kuin vain päärautatieasemalle. 

Eduskuntatalo edustaa 30-luvun mahtipontista arkkitehtuuria jonka oli tarkoitus saada ihmiset tuntemaan itseään pieniksi. Samaa kaavaa noudatti mm valtakunnankanslia Berliinissä. Jotta eduskuntatalo olisi jotenkin istunut kaupunkikuvaan olisi pitänyt rakentaa Töölönlahdelle uusi keskustakaupunginosa Oiva Kallion sunnitelmien mukaan jykevine 20-30 luvun klassillista tyyliä noudattavine rakennuksineen ja leveine puistokatuineen. Kun näin ei olla tehty on aika lailla yhdentekevää minkä näköisiä rakennuksia sinne rakennetaan. Töölönlahti-järvi  itsessään on tietenkin maisemallisesti nätti elementti mutta se entisen tavararatapihan lentokentän kokoinen alue sopii kyllä ihan hyvin ns tehorakentamiseen. Kävelysilta jota pääsisi näpärästi radan yli ehostettuun Kaisaniemen puistoon tekisi alueen houkuttelevammaksi vaikak sinen rakennettaisiin.




> Ehdotukset raiteiden jatkamiseksi aseman ali Kaivokadun alle vaikuttavat aika epärealistisilta. Paikkahan on jo kaivettu reikäjuustoksi, ja nykyinen asematunneli ja metroaseman ylätaso pitäisi siirtää ja laittaa uusiksi.


Jos menee riittävän syvällä niin eihköhän onnistuisi. Jos haluaa tehdä Pisaran mahdollisimman halvalla, sen voisi tehdä rakentamalla 2-raiteinen maanalainen kaupunkirata lyhyen matkan lähijunille suurinpiirtein Helsinginkadulta/Linnunlaulusta etelään niin että se päättyisi Ullanlinnassa. Päättymiskohdassa olisi "kääntösilmukka" raitioteiden tyyliin, mutta paljon suuremmalla kaarrestäeellä. Silloin juna voisi jatkaa matkaansa eteenpäin kulkusuuntaa vaihtamatta, joten ruuhkaantumisen vaara olisi mahdollisimman pieni. Aseman toinen uloskäynti olisi Olympiaterminaalin kohdalla  joka olisi aseman nimi samalla. Toinen uloskäynti voisi olla Viiskulmassa. Tälle radalle päästettäisiin vain kehäradan junat, ja vuoroväli olisi n 5 minuuttia koska kummalakin haaralla Pasilasta poispäin on 10 minuuttia.  Asemat Pasilasta etelään olisivat: Helsinginkatu, Päärautatieasema, Erottaja, Olympiaterminaali. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:22 ----------




> Ja siksi, siis maan päällä olemisen ja taivaan näkemisen vuoksi, Pisaran sijasta tulisi suunnitella olemassa olevien rataurien hyödyntämistä junamatkustajien jakoon keskustaan.


Yksi mahdollisuus tietenkin olisi ottaa satamarata uudelleen käyttöön. Ongelma on siinä että se kiertää muualla parista kohtaa hyvin kaukaa Helsingin liikekeskustan.  Satamaradan Rautatiekatujen väliselle alueella suurin piirtein Tennispalatsin kohdalle sille voisi tietenkin rakentaa komea, avara asema. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tuolla yläpuolella joku taisi ehdottaa pisaran rakentamista kevyenä ratana ja siirtymistä sinne liikennöivässä kalustossa duokalustoon. En ole tutkinut linjausta niin tarkkaan, että osaisin sanoa mahtuisiko tuo peräti maan päälle (osittain hyödyntäen entisiä ratakuiluja, osittain katulinjausta?), mutta tiukemmat kaarresäteet tekisivät sen linjaamisesta huomattavasti helpomman ja rakentamisesta edullisemman. Minusta tuo oli aivan fantastinen ajatus!

Tosin sehän implikoi sitä, että oikeastaan kehäratakin olisi kannattanut rakentaa raitiotienä, vaikka sitten duokäyttöön. Aivan hyvin voitaisiin liikennöidä haluttaessa samaa reittiä kuin nykysuunnitelmien mukaan, mutta rakentaminen olisi tullut edullisemmaksi kun ei olisi tarvinnut mutkitella niin loivasti kiertäen. Paitsi että paremmin sopiva pintalinjauskin olisi varmaan löytynyt.

Miksi tällaisia ei tuolloin pohdittu? Liian järkevää jotta kannattaisi edes harkita Helsinkiin?  :Frown:

----------


## hmikko

> Eduskuntatalo edustaa 30-luvun mahtipontista arkkitehtuuria jonka oli tarkoitus saada ihmiset tuntemaan itseään pieniksi. Samaa kaavaa noudatti mm valtakunnankanslia Berliinissä. Jotta eduskuntatalo olisi jotenkin istunut kaupunkikuvaan olisi pitänyt rakentaa Töölönlahdelle uusi keskustakaupunginosa Oiva Kallion sunnitelmien mukaan jykevine 20-30 luvun klassillista tyyliä noudattavine rakennuksineen ja leveine puistokatuineen. Kun näin ei olla tehty on aika lailla yhdentekevää minkä näköisiä rakennuksia sinne rakennetaan.


Eduskuntatalo oli valmistuessaan ajastaan jäljessä. 30-lukua edustaisi pikemminkin funktionalismi ja bauhaus, ja toteutunutta taloa modernimpiakin ehdotuksia Eduskuntataloksi oli. Tietty kilpailuvoiton ja rakennuksen valmistumisen välissä ehti kulua aikaa, joka sattui olla arkkitehtuurisuuntausten osalta suht mullistavaa.

Töölönlahden ympäristö on tunnetusti melkoinen palapeli, kun naapureina ovat jugend-linna (Kansallismuseo), uusklassistinen kiviloota pylväikköineen (Eduskunta), modernistinen merkkiteos (Finladia),  toinen modernistinen, mutta tyyliltään täysin poikkeava yksittäismonumentti (Kiasma), ja minimalistinen lasikuutio-pääkonttori (Sanoma). Musiikkitalon suunnittelijat ovat olleet melkoisessa välikädessä, mutta olisi paikalle silti minusta ollut mahdollista saada jotain, joka selvästi liittyisi ainakin joihinkin naapureistaan. Tuleva talo vaikuttaa puoliksi maan alle kaivetulta lentokentän terminaalilta, joka pyrkii väistämään kaikkia naapureitaan.





> Jos menee riittävän syvällä niin eiköhän onnistuisi.


Juu totta kai, mutta edellä oli puhe pinnan alla olevasta cut & cover -tunnelista.

----------


## late-

> Jos maan alle siirrettäisiin vaikka ensin puolet ratakuilusta ja sitten toinen puoli, häiriöt tuskin olisivat aivan kammottavat. Hanke ei kuulosta teknisesti kovin vaikealta tai pitkäaikaiselta.


Hanke ei liene mahdoton, mutta se ei olisi helppo eikä nopea. Rautatieaseman seutu on melkoista höttöä ja itse asema lepää puupaaluilla. Mahdollisissa töissä pitää aina rakentaa patoseinät, jotta aseman paalutus pysyy oikealla tavalla kosteana. Toisaalta pitkälti ontot rakenteet kelluvat yllättävän hyvin nestepatjalla, joten kuopat pitäisi melkein tehdä kallioon asti eli tietääkseni noin neljä kerrosta alaspäin. Maanalainen asema on tietysti itsessään ainakin kaksi kerrosta korkea, mutta noin syvän kuopan tekeminen aseman sisäpihalle olisi melkoisen vaativa projekti.

Jos lähdetään alittamaan nykyistä asemaa, pitäisi paalutus ainakin niiltä kohdin vaihtaa muuhun tukirakenteeseen. Olettaisin senkin olevan mahdollista, joskin erinomaisen kallista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuolla yläpuolella joku taisi ehdottaa pisaran rakentamista kevyenä ratana ja siirtymistä sinne liikennöivässä kalustossa duokalustoon. En ole tutkinut linjausta niin tarkkaan, että osaisin sanoa mahtuisiko tuo peräti maan päälle (osittain hyödyntäen entisiä ratakuiluja, osittain katulinjausta?), mutta tiukemmat kaarresäteet tekisivät sen linjaamisesta huomattavasti helpomman ja rakentamisesta edullisemman. Minusta tuo oli aivan fantastinen ajatus!


Kaupunkia kiertävä osittain satamaratoja hyödyntävä pikaraitiotie olisi ihan toimiva mutta jotenkin tuntuu siltä että kaupungin päättäjät eivät syty siihen. Maisemallisista syistä?




> Tosin sehän implikoi sitä, että oikeastaan kehäratakin olisi kannattanut rakentaa raitiotienä, vaikka sitten duokäyttöön. Aivan hyvin voitaisiin liikennöidä haluttaessa samaa reittiä kuin nykysuunnitelmien mukaan, mutta rakentaminen olisi tullut edullisemmaksi kun ei olisi tarvinnut mutkitella niin loivasti kiertäen. Paitsi että paremmin sopiva pintalinjauskin olisi varmaan löytynyt.


Raitiovaunu ei oikein ole riittävän tilava kulkuneuvo lentokenttäradalla, jossa hyvin monella on isoja painavia kantamuksia mukanaan. Jos kehäradan lisäksi olisi rakennettu samanaikaisesti suora rautatie tai metro Helsingistä kentälle, niin silloin idästä länteen kulkevaksi kehäradaksi olisi riittänyt pikaraitiotie. 

Duoraitioteitä tutkittiin joskus 1990-luvulla mutta todettiin kepasiteetiltaan riittämättömiksi nykyisille rautatielinjoille, ehkä rantarataa lukuunottamatta.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Raitiovaunu ei oikein ole riittävän tilava kulkuneuvo lentokenttäradalla, jossa hyvin monella on isoja painavia kantamuksia mukanaan. Jos kehäradan lisäksi olisi rakennettu samanaikaisesti suora rautatie tai metro Helsingistä kentälle, niin silloin idästä länteen kulkevaksi kehäradaksi olisi riittänyt pikaraitiotie. 
> 
> Duoraitioteitä tutkittiin joskus 1990-luvulla mutta todettiin kepasiteetiltaan riittämättömiksi nykyisille rautatielinjoille, ehkä rantarataa lukuunottamatta.


Milläköhän lailla moderni 1524 mm raideleveydellä ja kohtuullisen suurella kuormaulottumalla varustettu Helsingin perinneratikoiden kanssa epäyhteensopiva duoratikka olisi kapasiteetiltaan tai muilta ominaisuuksiltaan heikompi kuin perinteinen raskas lähiliikennejuna? Niitähän voi yhtä lailla ketjuttaa pitkiksi juniksi kuin "oikeita" junia. Ja kyllä sinne lentomatkustajien matkatavaratkin mahtuisivat.

Ainoa rajoite käsittääkseni on, että jos ketjutetaan oikein pitkiksi juniksi, niin sitten tämä täytyy huomioida myös katuympäristössä eli todennäköisesti edellyttää dedikoitua rataa -- mutta silloinkin geometrialtaan ratikan radan kaltaista eikä mitään raskasta loivan kaartosäteen rataa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Milläköhän lailla moderni 1524 mm raideleveydellä ja kohtuullisen suurella kuormaulottumalla varustettu Helsingin perinneratikoiden kanssa epäyhteensopiva duoratikka olisi kapasiteetiltaan tai muilta ominaisuuksiltaan heikompi kuin perinteinen raskas lähiliikennejuna? Niitähän voi yhtä lailla ketjuttaa pitkiksi juniksi kuin "oikeita" junia. Ja kyllä sinne lentomatkustajien matkatavaratkin mahtuisivat.
> 
> Ainoa rajoite käsittääkseni on, että jos ketjutetaan oikein pitkiksi juniksi, niin sitten tämä täytyy huomioida myös katuympäristössä eli todennäköisesti edellyttää dedikoitua rataa -- mutta silloinkin geometrialtaan ratikan radan kaltaista eikä mitään raskasta loivan kaartosäteen rataa.


Mitä kuvailet on lähinnä katukelpoinen juna. Mikään ei estä Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:tä hankkimasta sellaisia. Mutta sitten pitää löytää myös katuja jossa nillä haluttaisiin ajaa. Rantaradan suunta voisi olla optimaalisempi, siitä voisi rakentaa sivuraide Suurpeltoon ja ajaa sillä sentyyppisillä junilla.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä kuvailet on lähinnä katukelpoinen juna.


Eikös tuo ole duoratikan määritelmä?  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi tällaisia (duoliikennepisara) ei tuolloin pohdittu? Liian järkevää jotta kannattaisi edes harkita Helsinkiin?


Nehän olivat ne yleiset syyt. Eihän vuosikausiin saanut pohtia edes paikallisjunapisaraa, niistä samoista yleisistä syistä. Eli yleinen syy oli metro, jota piti rakentaman kaikkialle.

Mutta on toki totta, kuten Rainerkin mainitsi, ettei meillä nykyisillä paikallisliikenteen reiteillä ole mahdollisuutta duoliikenteelle, koska kapasiteetin käyttö ylittää sen, mitä kohtuudella duoliikenteessä on sopviaa tai mahdollista. Junien käyttäjistä ilmeisen suuri osa pärjää kävelyetäisyydellä Pasilassa ja keskustassa. Mutta tähän liittyy myös paradoksi Pisaran suhteen: jos näin on, mihin Pisaraa sitten tarvitaan? Liikennehäiriöiden poistoonhan sitä ei tarvita, koska ne voidaan poistaa samoin konstein kuin ne pitää poistaa Pisarankin kanssa.




> Raitiovaunu ei oikein ole riittävän tilava kulkuneuvo lentokenttäradalla, jossa hyvin monella on isoja painavia kantamuksia mukanaan. Jos kehäradan lisäksi olisi rakennettu samanaikaisesti suora rautatie tai metro Helsingistä kentälle, niin silloin idästä länteen kulkevaksi kehäradaksi olisi riittänyt pikaraitiotie.


Jaa, ettei raitiovaunu riitä matkalaukuille, kun nyt pärjätään busseilla? Sen sijaan metro kyllä ratkaisee kaiken  kuten aina!  :Wink: 

Lentokentän raideliikenne-ennusteethan ovat täysin naurettavia sellaiselle investoinnille kuin Marjarata tai lentokenttämetro. Siksi juuri ratikka on oikea väline, jos halutaan parempaa palvelua kuin pari bussilinjaa. Ratikka on myös fiksumpi siinä tilanteessa, että on Lentorata. Keskustan ja kentän väliä kulkeville on oikeasti nopea juna, ratikka palvelisi verkkonsa kautta muualta kulkevia.

Marjaradan ja Pisaran korvaavaa ratikkaa ei vain pidäkään ajatella ympättynä paikallisjunien nyt suurella kuormalla oleviin vuoroihin, vaan pikemminkin vanhojen metrosuunnitelmien ajatuksella. Esim. Martinlaakson radalla voisi olla duoliikennettä: junat ajaisivat Rautatieasemalle Pasilan kautta, duoratikat ajaisivat U-metron länsihaaraa Meilahteen ja Töölön. Linjaus voi kulkea maanpinnalla ja kustannukset ovat siten se max. 20 % raskasraiteesta. Idässä taas mentäisiin Viikkiin, sieltä Malmille ja Tammiston kautta kentälle. Vantaallahan linjaus on kaavoissa. Toki lähtökohtana normaali täysien liikenne-etuuksien käytäntö, joka nyt vain on kovin uutta ja ihmeellistä täällä.

Mutta Marjarata on rakenteilla ja siihen tuhlataan rahat, joilla olisi voitu saada paljon paljon enemmän.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Junien käyttäjistä ilmeisen suuri osa pärjää kävelyetäisyydellä Pasilassa ja keskustassa. Mutta tähän liittyy myös paradoksi Pisaran suhteen: jos näin on, mihin Pisaraa sitten tarvitaan?


Ilmeisen suuri osa, mutta ei kaikki. Monille matkoille Pisarasta olisi hyötyä joko lyhyempänä kävelynä tai keskustan pään liityntämatkan poistumisena. Vastaavasti keskustan kaikkein nopeimmin saavutettavissa oleva alue laajenee. HKL:n edellinen suunnittelujohtaja argumentoikin taannoin Pisaraa vastaan juuri sillä, että ratikat hoitavat junien matkustajien jakelun tarpeeksi hyvin. Minusta taas ei ole järkevää tuhlata huomattavaa osaa ratikkaverkoston ruuhkaisimman osan kapasiteetista tähän tehtävään.

Pisaran avulla voidaan myös vahvistaa liityntää juniin. Tätä voi pitää joko vahvuutena tai heikkoutena. Oikein käytettynä kyseessä on minusta vahvuus. Kaiken nyt busseilla keskustaan tulevan liikenteen hoitaminen vaikkapa suorana raitioliikenteenä olisi melkoinen savotta eikä välttämättä edes mahdollista, kun huomioidaan palveltavien suuntien määrä ja sitä kautta vuorokohtaiset kuormitukset. Vahvempien virtojen muuttaminen ajan kanssa raitioliikenteeksi ja heikompien virtojen siirtäminen ainakin osittain liityntään on todennäköisesti toteuttamiskelpoisempi ratkaisu.

Mikään tässä ei tietenkään edellytä Pisaraa. Ainakin jollain tasolla voidaan jatkaa kuten nytkin. Kaupunkiradoille saadaan kyllä junapituuden kautta kapasiteettia, vaikka vuorotarjontaa ei muutettaisi. Nykyisen liikennöinnin luotettavuustaso lienee hyväksyttävissä ja toisaalta sitä voidaan varmaankin parantaa näillä mainituilla Pisaran liikennöintijärjestelyillä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta on toki totta, kuten Rainerkin mainitsi, ettei meillä nykyisillä paikallisliikenteen reiteillä ole mahdollisuutta duoliikenteelle, koska kapasiteetin käyttö ylittää sen, mitä kohtuudella duoliikenteessä on sopviaa tai mahdollista.


Tämä kysymys ei minulla olekaan tullut ennen vastaan.

Mikä on duoliikenteen kapasiteettirajoitus suhteessa "tavallisiin" lähijuniin? Olen ymmärtänyt, että duoratikan mitat ovat lähes junan mitat (vähän pienempi johtuen raitiotieyhteensopivasta kuormaulottumasta, mutta ei aivan radikaalia eroa?) ja että niitä voidaan kytkeä yhteen kuten junia. Ymmärtäisin että katuympäristössä pituudelle on rajoituksia, mutta jos on dedikoidut raiteet -- vaikka kevyetkin -- dedikoidulla väylällä niin pitkillekään duojunille ei liene estettä?

Vai onko tässä vain kyse siitä, että ei täysin eristetyllä radalla ei voida liikennöidä yhtä tiheästi siksi, että ulkopuoliset häiriötekijät voivat sotkea aikataulun helposti? Mutta entäpä jos rata olisi täysin eristetty, mutta profiililtaan kuitenkin kevyt? Eikö tällaisella voisi ajaa duoratikoita ihan samoilla liikennöintikäytännöillä kuin rataverkolla lähijunia? Jos ei, niin miksi ei?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eduskuntatalo oli valmistuessaan ajastaan jäljessä. 30-lukua edustaisi pikemminkin funktionalismi ja bauhaus, ja toteutunutta taloa modernimpiakin ehdotuksia Eduskuntataloksi oli. Tietty kilpailuvoiton ja rakennuksen valmistumisen välissä ehti kulua aikaa, joka sattui olla arkkitehtuurisuuntausten osalta suht mullistavaa.


1920-luvulta 30-luvun puoliväliin asti  oli vallassa ns klassisistinen tyyli. Se jatkoi elämäänsä vähän muunneltuna Natsi-Sakassa, Mussolinin Italiassa ja Neuvostoliitossa jne.

Funkis tuli pohjois-Eurooppaan 1930-luvun puolivälissä. Sen esikuva Bauhaus oli toki jo 1920-luvulta mutta lähinnä kokeiluhaluisten koulu joka joutui muuttamaan Jenkkeihin natsien tulta valtaan.




> Töölönlahden ympäristö on tunnetusti melkoinen palapeli, kun naapureina ovat jugend-linna (Kansallismuseo), uusklassistinen kiviloota pylväikköineen (Eduskunta), modernistinen merkkiteos (Finladia),  toinen modernistinen, mutta tyyliltään täysin poikkeava yksittäismonumentti (Kiasma), ja minimalistinen lasikuutio-pääkonttori (Sanoma). Musiikkitalon suunnittelijat ovat olleet melkoisessa välikädessä, mutta olisi paikalle silti minusta ollut mahdollista saada jotain, joka selvästi liittyisi ainakin joihinkin naapureistaan. Tuleva talo vaikuttaa puoliksi maan alle kaivetulta lentokentän terminaalilta, joka pyrkii väistämään kaikkia naapureitaan.


Aika näyttää millaisen vastanoton se musiikkitalo sitten todellisudessa saa. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:38 ----------




> Jaa, ettei raitiovaunu riitä matkalaukuille, kun nyt pärjätään busseilla? Sen sijaan metro kyllä ratkaisee kaiken  kuten aina!


Jos puhutaan yhteydestä Helsingin keskusta-lentokenttä niin raitiovaunutyypinen kalusto on liian ahdas. Ajattele myös sitä että sillä kulkisi lentomatkustajien liäksi muitakin matkustajia, tavallisia työmatkalaisia,  pienten lasten vanhempia lastenvaunuineen, koululaisia sankoin joukoin ym ym. 

Bussikin on ahdas mutta keskustasta kentälle nonstop kulkevaan lentokenttäbussiin ei tule muita matkustajia ja matkalaukut kulkee sen tavaratilassa. 




> Marjaradan ja Pisaran korvaavaa ratikkaa ei vain pidäkään ajatella ympättynä paikallisjunien nyt suurella kuormalla oleviin vuoroihin, vaan pikemminkin vanhojen metrosuunnitelmien ajatuksella. Esim. Martinlaakson radalla voisi olla duoliikennettä: junat ajaisivat Rautatieasemalle Pasilan kautta, duoratikat ajaisivat U-metron länsihaaraa Meilahteen ja Töölön. Linjaus voi kulkea maanpinnalla ja kustannukset ovat siten se max. 20 % raskasraiteesta. Idässä taas mentäisiin Viikkiin, sieltä Malmille ja Tammiston kautta kentälle. Vantaallahan linjaus on kaavoissa. Toki lähtökohtana normaali täysien liikenne-etuuksien käytäntö, joka nyt vain on kovin uutta ja ihmeellistä täällä.


Mulla on ollut sellainen ajatus että rantaradan kaupunkirata voitaisiin ohjata Vihdintien sillan itäpuolella Vihdintietä ja joko Mannerheimin- tai Huopalahdentietä pitkin kulkevana pikaraitiotienä /kevytmetrona keskustaan. Se voisi yhdistyä Jokeriin Haagan liikenneympyrän tienoilla. Mutta tuskin taitaa tulla mitään sellaisesta.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Jos puhutaan yhteydestä Helsingin keskusta-lentokenttä niin raitiovaunutyypinen kalusto on liian ahdas. Ajattele myös sitä että sillä kulkisi lentomatkustajien liäksi muitakin matkustajia, tavallisia työmatkalaisia,  pienten lasten vanhempia lastenvaunuineen, koululaisia sankoin joukoin ym ym. 
> 
> Bussikin on ahdas mutta keskustasta kentälle nonstop kulkevaan lentokenttäbussiin ei tule muita matkustajia ja matkalaukut kulkee sen tavaratilassa.


En ole kyllä matkustanut yhdessäkään lentokenttäbussissa joissa laukut laitetaan tavaratilaan. Minusta semmoinen ratikka tai juna joissa on sivuilla penkit tarjoaisi hyvin tilaa myös matkalaukuille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:16 ----------




> Junien käyttäjistä ilmeisen suuri osa pärjää kävelyetäisyydellä Pasilassa ja keskustassa.


Tottakai ne jotka käyttävät junia ovat menossa etupäässä asemien lähelle. Mutta jos junalla pääsisi Oopperalle ja Hakaniemeen niin niihin ajan kanssa syntyisi esimerkiksi enemmän työpaikkoja, ja muutenkin toki käyttäjiä tulisi lisää. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Runeberginkadun kulmassa oleva talo on enmuistaminkänimisenyrityksen entinen pääkonttori joka on muutettu asunnoiksi, näin tuskin olisi jos se olisi rautatieaseman päällä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En ole kyllä matkustanut yhdessäkään lentokenttäbussissa joissa laukut laitetaan tavaratilaan. Minusta semmoinen ratikka tai juna joissa on sivuilla penkit tarjoaisi hyvin tilaa myös matkalaukuille.


Ja jos haluttaisiin non-stop-yhteys niin periaatteessa kai joka pysäkin kohdalle voisi rakentaa ohitusraiteen?

----------


## hmikko

> 1920-luvulta 30-luvun puoliväliin asti  oli vallassa ns klassisistinen tyyli. Se jatkoi elämäänsä vähän muunneltuna Natsi-Sakassa, Mussolinin Italiassa ja Neuvostoliitossa jne.
> 
> Funkis tuli pohjois-Eurooppaan 1930-luvun puolivälissä. Sen esikuva Bauhaus oli toki jo 1920-luvulta mutta lähinnä kokeiluhaluisten koulu joka joutui muuttamaan Jenkkeihin natsien tulta valtaan.


Menee nyt hieman jankkaukseksi aiheen vierestä. Eduskuntatalon kilpailu ratkaistiin 1924 ja talo valmistui 1931. Aallon suunnittelema modernistinen Turun Sanomien talo valmistui 1929, Paimion parantola 33 ja Viipurin kirjasto 35, samoin kuin Bryggmanin suunnittelema Åbo Akademin kirjasto. Eduskuntatalon kohdalla epäilemättä tietoisesti valittiin varman päälle arvovaltaa edustavaksi koettu uusklassistinen tyyli, mutta hyvin mahdollisesti jo paria vuotta myöhemmin asia olisi ollut toisin. Tämä on tietysti jossittelua. Joka tapauksessa kilpailussa oli jo mukana modernistisiakin suunnitelmia. Alueen kannalta ehkä helpointa olisi, jos Eliel Saarisen kertaalleen valittu suunnitelma olisi toteutettu jo aiemmin. Tällöinhän talo olisi tyylin puolesta linjassa Kansallismuseon ja Rautatieaseman kanssa.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Ja siksi, siis maan päällä olemisen ja taivaan näkemisen vuoksi, Pisaran sijasta tulisi suunnitella olemassa olevien rataurien hyödyntämistä junamatkustajien jakoon keskustaan. Tasossa -41 metriä ollaan hahmottomassa tunnelimaailmassa, josta on pitkä matka kaikkialle. Kun meillä ei kuitenkaan  liian kalliiden hankkeiden kustannusten säästämiseksi tietenkin  kyetä tekemään sellaisia avoimia maanalaisia ratkaisuja kuten esimerkiksi Principe Pion asema Madridissa. Entisen pääteaseman tilassa aukeaakin maan alle ulottuva avoin tila, jossa risteilevät yhdessä suunnassa paikallisjunat ja kahdessa muussa suunnassa metroradat. Osa entisistä laiturihalleista on kauppa- ja kulttuurikeskusta, eli jotain sellaista, mitä Kosmopoliitta varmaankin kuvitteli Helsinkin aseman laiturikatoksen alle.


Häpeäkseni joudun myöntämään, etten ole päässyt koskaan Madridiin asti - olen käynyt vain Baskimaassa ja Kataloniassa - joten tämä Principe Pio oli minulle uusi tuttavuus. Mutta se näyttää juuri siltä, millaista kohtaloa Helsingin rautatieasemallekin toivoisin.

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta jos junalla pääsisi Oopperalle ja Hakaniemeen niin niihin ajan kanssa syntyisi esimerkiksi enemmän työpaikkoja, ja muutenkin toki käyttäjiä tulisi lisää. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Runeberginkadun kulmassa oleva talo on enmuistaminkänimisenyrityksen entinen pääkonttori joka on muutettu asunnoiksi, näin tuskin olisi jos se olisi rautatieaseman päällä.


Huomiona - tavallaan kertoo helsinkiläisestä kaupunkisuunnittelusta kohtuullisen paljon, että Rautatieaseman vieressä on tori ja Töölönlahden rannoilla keskustan viimeisiä rakentamattomia tontteja. Nykysuunnitelmien mukaan alueen vapaata maata ei käytetä järin tehokkaasti tulevaisuudessa. Pasilassa on koko rautatieaseman toinen sivusta rakentamatta, joskin suunnitelmat ovat kohtuulliset. Hakaniemessä metroaseman ja mahdollisen Pisara-aseman yllä suurehko tori, eikä varmaan aikomustakaan rakentaa sitä. Mahdollisen Oopperan Pisara-aseman yllä taas on kantakaupungin alueen suurin parkkipaikka ja toisaalta pari julkista pytinkiä keskellä huomattavan kokoista puistoaluetta.

Pitäisikö Pisara-asemat rakentaa sittenkin Etu-Töölöön, Punavuoreen ja vaikka Kurviin? Meinaan, että saataisiin kaikki hyöty asemista irti, niiden yläpuolelle kolmensadan metrin säteelle mahdollisimman paljon rakennettua kerrosalaa? Jotenkin tuntuu siltä, että ainut tapa onnistua on sijoittaa asemat niille paikoille, joissa on jo nyt paljon rakennusmassaa. Historia kun osoittaa, ettei sitä kyetä asemien yhteyteen jälkeenpäin rakentamaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Rautatieaseman vieressä on tori


Nykyisen Rautatientorin alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa oli aukion sisäänsä sulkeva rakennus (siis aseman ja Kansallisteatterin välissä), mitä on sivuttu täällä ennenkin. Aukio sitten jäi bussiasemaksi. Suunnitelman sietäisi kyllä edelleen toteuttaa, ja mieluiten niin, että suunnitellun rakennuksen mittakaava säilytettäisiin, vaikka arkkitehtuuri muuten olisi tätä päivää. Bussit vaan tarttis hoitaa jonnekin.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Huomiona - tavallaan kertoo helsinkiläisestä kaupunkisuunnittelusta kohtuullisen paljon, että Rautatieaseman vieressä on tori ja Töölönlahden rannoilla keskustan viimeisiä rakentamattomia tontteja. Nykysuunnitelmien mukaan alueen vapaata maata ei käytetä järin tehokkaasti tulevaisuudessa. Pasilassa on koko rautatieaseman toinen sivusta rakentamatta, joskin suunnitelmat ovat kohtuulliset. Hakaniemessä metroaseman ja mahdollisen Pisara-aseman yllä suurehko tori, eikä varmaan aikomustakaan rakentaa sitä. Mahdollisen Oopperan Pisara-aseman yllä taas on kantakaupungin alueen suurin parkkipaikka ja toisaalta pari julkista pytinkiä keskellä huomattavan kokoista puistoaluetta.


En nyt löydä sitä vanhaa Pisara-suunnitelmaa, jossa on hahmoteltu asemien suitakin, mutta musitinvaraisesti täytyy sanoa, että tilanne ei ole ihan noin synkeä, vaikka pointtisi onkin aika osuva.

Ooperan asema on lähinnä nimetty Oopperan mukaan (ehkä ettei se sekottuisi Töölön metron Töölön asemaan?). Asema on Takatöölön alla, ja vain toisen pään sisäänkännit ovat Oopperan tienoolta, mikä on ratikka- ja bussiyhteyksien kannalta ihan hyvä. Toisen pään sisäänkäynnit ovat Töölöntorin ympärillä

Hakaniemessä mennään nykyisillä sisäänkäynneillä, joskin laiturin pidentyessä pääpaino siirtynee pohjoissisäänkäynnille, joka on jo linjoilla. Kieltämättä asema on silti sivussa Kallion rakennusmassan keskipisteestä ja 300m säteelle jää paljon tyhjää, etenkin merialueiden takia.

Keskustassa taas sisäänkäynnit osuivat pääosin Kaivokadun eteläpuolelle: Foorumiin, ylioppilasaukiolle, ym, eli aika keskelle tiiviisti rakennettua keskustaa.

Mutta joo, rakentaminen ei kyllä ole Helsingissä mitenkään optimoitua raskaan raideliikenteen kannalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä on duoliikenteen kapasiteettirajoitus suhteessa "tavallisiin" lähijuniin?


Sm-junia ajetaan niin pitkinä junina, ettei sellaisten kanssa ole järkevää tulla korttelikaupunkiin sisään. BOStrabin rajoitus junapituudelle on 75 metriä, yksi Sm-yksikkö on 52 m pitkä ja Flirt 75 m. 3,1 metriä leveissä junissa on 5 istuinta rinnan, katukelpoisella 2,65 metrin leveydellä ei voi olla kuin 4.

Eli junakoko on duoliikenteessä selkeästi pienempi kuin paikallisjunaliikenteessä. Vaikka paikallisjunat eivät ole yhtä suuressa seisomakuormassa kuin raitioliikenne, ei pitkän matkan duomatkustamistakaan voi perustaa seisomiseen. Jos Marjarataa kierretään kahden Flirtin junilla, junapituus on 150 m ja junan leveys 25 % enemmän kuin duoliikenteessä. Karkeasti paikallisjunan kapasiteetti on yhteensä 2,5 kertaa duojunan kapasiteetti.




> Mutta entäpä jos rata olisi täysin eristetty, mutta profiililtaan kuitenkin kevyt? Eikö tällaisella voisi ajaa duoratikoita ihan samoilla liikennöintikäytännöillä kuin rataverkolla lähijunia? Jos ei, niin miksi ei?


Samalla radalla voi ajaa kaikella radalle sopivalla kalustolla samalla tavalla. Mutta pitkien laitureiden ja asemavälien liikennettä ei voi ajaa lyhyillä laitureilla ja asemaväleillä. Duoliikenteen idea on siinä, että pitkien asemien ja asemavälien junarataa voidaan käyttää katuliikenteen jatkona tai kahden kaupungin väliseen siirtymäosuuteen. Ratikalla voi mennä junaradalle, mutta isoilla junilla ei voi tulla kadulle.

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Hetkinen. Pisara on kaksiraiteinen, ja sen on tarkoitus korvata kahdeksan laituria. Tämä on tietysti eri asia kuin kahdeksan raidetta, mutta mikäli ymmärrän oikein, siihen ohjattaisiin lähtökohtaisesti koko kaupunkiratojen liikenne, mikä lienee enemmän kuin kaksi raidetta.


Pisaraan ohjataan kaupunkiraiteet, joita on yhteensä 4: kaksi Pääradalta, Pasilassa laitureilla 1 ja 2 ja kaksi Rantaradalta, Pasilassa laitureilla 7 ja 8 (josta haarautuu raiteet myös Martinlaakson radalle). Koska pisara on lenkki, se voi kaksiraiteisenakin korvata 4 raidetta, kuten ylläkin laskin,  mutta ei sen enempää. Päärautatieasemalla laitureita tosiaan käytetään enemmän, kuten sanoitkin.

Noilla raiteilla kulkee siis Tikkurilan, Keravan, Leppävaaran ja Martinlaakson kaupunkijunat, I, K, A ja M (kehäradan myötä kirjaimet muuttunevat). Pasila-Käpylä välillä kaupunkiradalla kulkee ruuhka-aikaan 12 junaa suuntaansa, kuten myös Pasila-Ilmala. 4 raiteella siis yhteensä 48 junaa suuntaansa.

Lisäksi rautatieasemalle tulee/menee ruuhkatunnissa 4-5 paikallisjunaa Pääradalta (H, R, Z) ja 4-5 paikallisjunaa rantaradalta (E, U, S, Y). Kaukukojunia kulkee  5 suuntaansa. Yhteensä siis 28 junaa. Vaihtuvien nopeuksien, hitaamman kiihtyvyyden ja pidempien asema-aikojen takia kaukojunia ei voi ajaa yhtä tiheästi kuin kaupunkijunia, ja ymmärtääkseni myös näiden raiteiden kapasiteetti on melko täysi. Eikä näitä junia voi mitenkään tunkea kaikkia Tallinantunneliin, joka tuskin vetäisi edes 12 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa, koska tunnelille asetetaan luultavasti tiukempia turva-vaatimuksia kuin pintaliikenteelle (?). 

Ja lentoradan myötä tosiaan kapasiteetti pohjoiseen kasvaa, ja sille löytyy melko varmasti käyttöäkin (lisää Z-junia Lahteen, Nikkilän junat, jne), joten Pisaran ja Tallinnatunnelin lisäksi raiteita tarvittaneen enemmän kuin 2. Aiemman laskelmani oletuksilla 4, ja mahdollisesti 1-2 siirtymäraidetta lisäksi.

En ole varma, oliko tässä nyt vielä jotain epäselvää, mutta tämä toivottavasti selvensi mitä tarkoitin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sm-junia ajetaan niin pitkinä junina, ettei sellaisten kanssa ole järkevää tulla korttelikaupunkiin sisään. BOStrabin rajoitus junapituudelle on 75 metriä, yksi Sm-yksikkö on 52 m pitkä ja Flirt 75 m. 3,1 metriä leveissä junissa on 5 istuinta rinnan, katukelpoisella 2,65 metrin leveydellä ei voi olla kuin 4. [...] Jos Marjarataa kierretään kahden Flirtin junilla, junapituus on 150 m ja junan leveys 25 % enemmän kuin duoliikenteessä. Karkeasti paikallisjunan kapasiteetti on yhteensä 2,5 kertaa duojunan kapasiteetti.


OK, tämä on ymmärrettävää.

Tosin leikittelen nyt vähän tällä ajatuksella silti. En ole lukenut BOStrabia, kun en osaa saksaa, mutta käsittääkseni sen junanpituusmääräysten taustalla täytyy varmaan olla ajatus katuliikennöitävyydestä? Jos katuliikennöitävyyttä ei tarvita, ja kun BOStrab ei ole nykyisellään Suomessa lain asemassa, niin periaatteessa ei liene estettä ketjuttaa kahta duoratikkajunaa yhdeksi 150 m pitkäksi junaksi? Tällöin tosin istumapaikkamäärä olisi 20 % pienempi kuin esim. Flirtissä.

Tällaisella junalla ei voisi toki liikennöidä katuympäristössä, mutta sen kaarresäde olisi kaiketi kuitenkin ratikan luonteinen eli tiukatkin kaarteet onnistuisivat?

No, oletetaan sitten, että rakennetaan pisara hyödyntäen olemassa olevia ratakuiluja. Siitä saadaan osa radasta. Sitten yhdistetään näiden päät uudella lyhyellä tunnelilla (tai tarvittaessa tullaan maan pinnalle aidatulle rataosuudelle, tai jopa ilmaradalle). Tehdään pitkät asemalaiturit ja pysähdytään kuin juna. Jokaisessa olennaisessa suhteessa kyseessä on lähijuna. Paitsi että se voisi ajaa geometrialtaan hyvin vaativaa rataa pitkin, ja kun kerran geometriaa ei ole rajoitettu niin sitten pystytään rata linjaamaan fiksummin Helsingin keskustassa ja hyödyntämään erilaisia mahdollisesti valmiina tarjolla olevia ratapätkiä ja maakaistaleita.

Ainoa ongelma olisi 20 % lähijunaa pienempi kapasiteetti. Mutta toisaalta ainakin jos ajatellaan tämän yhdistämistä kehäradan kanssa, niin olisiko hieman pienempi kapasiteetti ongelma? Matkustajamääräennusteethan ovat aika vaatimattomia. Ja jos olisi ongelma, niin pystyisikö tuntikohtaista vuoromäärää kasvattamaan sen verran (esim. uusimalla kulunvalvonnan), että lähijunamainen kapasiteetti säilytettäisiin rataosan tasolla?

Etsin siis tavallaan vastausta siihen, miten paljon säästöä investointiin tulisi pelkästään tiukempien kaarresäteiden mahdollistamisesta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> . Mutta toisaalta ainakin jos ajatellaan tämän yhdistämistä kehäradan kanssa, niin olisiko hieman pienempi kapasiteetti ongelma? Matkustajamääräennusteethan ovat aika vaatimattomia.


Kehäradan liikennemäärät ovat vaatimattomia, mutta samassa kaupassa tulee mukana nykyisten I- ja M-junien käyttäjät, joita onkin sitten aika paljon enemmän. Ja onhan Pisaralle suunniteltu vedettäväksi myös K- ja A/E-junatkin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kehäradan liikennemäärät ovat vaatimattomia, mutta samassa kaupassa tulee mukana nykyisten I- ja M-junien käyttäjät, joita onkin sitten aika paljon enemmän. Ja onhan Pisaralle suunniteltu vedettäväksi myös K- ja A/E-junatkin.


Vähän tätä epäilinkin. Onko muuten pää- ja rantaradalle mahdollista lisätä 20 % lähiliikenteen vuoroja? Oletan että vastaus on ei, mutta entä jos uusitaan kulunvalvonta moderniksi? Rantaradalta tullessa pullonkaulaksi jäänee kai Huopalahden ja Pasilan väli, mutta periaatteessa jos duoratkaisuun päädyttäisiin olisi varmaan mahdollista rakentaa tuolle välille uusi kevyt raidepari mahdollisesti erilaisella linjauksella? Kenties aloittaa pisara jo tuolta? Ja toisaalta lähijunaraiteita voitaisiin jatkaa Leppävaarasta länteen vaikka jollain eri linjauksella kuin nykyistä rataa pitkin?

----------


## kuukanko

> Rantaradalta, Pasilassa laitureilla 7 ja 8 (josta haarautuu raiteet myös Martinlaakson radalle)


Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan raiteet Pasilassa ovat 8 ja 9.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Menee nyt hieman jankkaukseksi aiheen vierestä. Eduskuntatalon kilpailu ratkaistiin 1924 ja talo valmistui 1931. Aallon suunnittelema modernistinen Turun Sanomien talo valmistui 1929, Paimion parantola 33 ja Viipurin kirjasto 35, samoin kuin Bryggmanin suunnittelema Åbo Akademin kirjasto. Eduskuntatalon kohdalla epäilemättä tietoisesti valittiin varman päälle arvovaltaa edustavaksi koettu uusklassistinen tyyli, mutta hyvin mahdollisesti jo paria vuotta myöhemmin asia olisi ollut toisin. Tämä on tietysti jossittelua. Joka tapauksessa kilpailussa oli jo mukana modernistisiakin suunnitelmia. Alueen kannalta ehkä helpointa olisi, jos Eliel Saarisen kertaalleen valittu suunnitelma olisi toteutettu jo aiemmin. Tällöinhän talo olisi tyylin puolesta linjassa Kansallismuseon ja Rautatieaseman kanssa.


Olet siinä mielessä oikeassa että Alvar Aallon funktionalistine kausi alkoi jo aikaisemmin mutta kesti jonkin aikaa ennenkuin siitä tuli valtavirta. 

Muualla maailmassa, erityisesti anglosaksisissa maissa kehittyi rinnan funktionalismin kanssa 1920-30-luvulla ns art deco -suuntaus eli tyyli jossa on sekä uusklasssistisia että funktionalistisia elementtejä eli sekä suoria linjoja että paljon koristeellisuutta. Tunnetuimmat sen tyylin rakennukset ovat New Yorkin pilvenpiirtäjät.  Eduskuntatalossa on selvästi havaittavissa sitä tyyliä, mutta muuten sillä esiintyy Suomessa ja Pohjoismaissa aika vähän. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> BOStrabin rajoitus junapituudelle on 75 metriä


Näin on katuliikenteessä, mutta ilmeisesti siitäkin on joskus tehty poikkeuksia. Düsseldorfissa näyttää olleen ajossa kolmen Stadbahn B-vaunun junia myös kadulla. Pituutta tuollaisella olisi kai noin 90 metriä. Tramways & Ruban Transit kertoo, että Kölnissä selvitetään mahdollisuuksia ajaa linjoilla 3 ja 7 kolmen vaunun junia. Näilläkin on kai katuosuuksia. BOStrabhan sallii määräyksistä poikkeamisen, jos vaihtoehtoisen ratkaisun voidaan osoittaa olevan vähintään yhtä turvallinen.

Hankalia nuo 90 metrin yksiköt varmasti kadulla ovat. Risteysten läpäisyajat ovat pitkiä ja pysäkeille tarvitaan pitkiä kortteleita. Pitkiä junia ei voi ajaa yksittäisestä risteyksestä yhtä tiheästi kuin lyhyitä vaunuja, jos halutaan jättää kapasiteettia muillekin. Korttelipituuksia voi kiertää leveillä kaduilla kieltämällä vasemmalle kääntymiset pienistä risteyksistä ja jatkamalla pysäkit näiden risteysten yli. Saksassa onkin monissa kaupungeissa runsaasti leveitä katuja 1940-luvulla tehokkaalla ulkopuolisella avustuksella aloitettujen kaupunkisaneerausten jäljiltä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin on katuliikenteessä, mutta ilmeisesti siitäkin on joskus tehty poikkeuksia. Düsseldorfissa näyttää olleen ajossa kolmen Stadbahn B-vaunun junia myös kadulla. Pituutta tuollaisella olisi kai noin 90 metriä. Tramways & Ruban Transit kertoo, että Kölnissä selvitetään mahdollisuuksia ajaa linjoilla 3 ja 7 kolmen vaunun junia. Näilläkin on kai katuosuuksia. BOStrabhan sallii määräyksistä poikkeamisen, jos vaihtoehtoisen ratkaisun voidaan osoittaa olevan vähintään yhtä turvallinen.


Yksi rata missä ajetaan todella pitkillä light-rail junilla on Wienin U6 eli vanha Stadtbahn. Jopa 4 yhteenkytkettyä 3-vaunuista yksikköä. Muistan myös että 1970-luvulla olivat tavallisia 6-8 vaunua pitkät 2-akselisista ratikoista kootut junat. 

Mutta se rata ei taida mennä mistään kohtaan kaduilla vaan voidaan pitää metrona, vaikka vaunutyyppi ei ole metrojuna.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Ja lentoradan myötä tosiaan kapasiteetti pohjoiseen kasvaa, ja sille löytyy melko varmasti käyttöäkin (lisää Z-junia Lahteen, Nikkilän junat, jne), joten Pisaran ja Tallinnatunnelin lisäksi raiteita tarvittaneen enemmän kuin 2. Aiemman laskelmani oletuksilla 4, ja mahdollisesti 1-2 siirtymäraidetta lisäksi.


Tällöin kai suurin piirtein riittäisi, jos Pasilasta Rautatieasemalle kulkisi tunnelissa kaksi kiskoparia, joista kaksi jatkaisi Tallinnaan ja kaksi jäisi Eurooppa-asemalle. Jos ruuhka-aikana junia olisi enemmän kuin kapasiteettia riittää, sitten ne jäisivät Pasilaan, ellei kallioon louhittaisi vielä kahta kiskoparia lisää. Verrattuna nykyisiin projekteihin, esimerkiksi länsimetroon, Tallinnantunnelista tai lentoradasta puhumattakaan, tämä kuulostaa melko maltilliselta hankkeelta, eihän tunnelille tulisi pituutta kuin kahdesta kolmeen kilometriä.

EDIT: Puhumattakaan siis siitä, jos tunnelointi tehtäisiin cut&coverina Helsinginkadun eteläpuolelta aina nykyisille asemalaitureille asti. Tällöin pituutta ei olisi kuin kilometrin verran. Osaako kukaan laskea, mitä tämä maksaisi? Saataisiinko rahat takaisin, jos katsotaan tonttimaan arvoa?

EDIT2: Etera näköjään osti tontin Alma Median taloa varten ja maksoi siitä 23 miljoonaa euroa. Silmämääräisesti arvioiden vastaavia tontteja mahtuisi jo pelkästään Tokoinlahden ja Töölönlahden välisen kanavan väliin vähintään viitisentoista. Tässä liikutaan toisin sanoen noin 350 milj. euron tietämillä olettaen, että Alma Median tontti on sieltä keskihintaisesta päästä - varmaan onkin, sillä talo on kaavoitettu vain viisikerroksiseksi, ja maanalaisille tiloille löytyy tuskin kovin mielekästä käyttöä.

----------


## hmikko

> Näin on katuliikenteessä, mutta ilmeisesti siitäkin on joskus tehty poikkeuksia. Düsseldorfissa näyttää olleen ajossa kolmen Stadbahn B-vaunun junia myös kadulla. Pituutta tuollaisella olisi kai noin 90 metriä. Tramways & Ruban Transit kertoo, että Kölnissä selvitetään mahdollisuuksia ajaa linjoilla 3 ja 7 kolmen vaunun junia. Näilläkin on kai katuosuuksia. BOStrabhan sallii määräyksistä poikkeamisen, jos vaihtoehtoisen ratkaisun voidaan osoittaa olevan vähintään yhtä turvallinen.


Tukhomassa pikaraitiotieksi remontoitava Saltsjöbanan ollaan viemässä tulevaisuudessa kadulle ja radalle on kaavailtu kolmen A32-nivelvaunun (Flexity Swift) junia, ja joissain vaihtoehdoissa pitempiäkin. Yksikkö on n. 30 metrinen, eli junasta tulisi 90-metriä pitkä.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Tukhomassa pikaraitiotieksi remontoitava Saltsjöbanan ollaan viemässä tulevaisuudessa kadulle ja radalle on kaavailtu kolmen A32-nivelvaunun (Flexity Swift) junia, ja joissain vaihtoehdoissa pitempiäkin. Yksikkö on n. 30 metrinen, eli junasta tulisi 90-metriä pitkä.


Paitsi että jatkossakin kolmen yksikön A32-ratikkajunien on tarkoitus ajaa Saltsjöbanalta Slussenille omalla radallaan. Uutta kadulle tulevaa rataa ajettaisiin lyhyemmillä katukelpoisilla vaunuilla (aluksi yksi 30m A35-vaunu ja myöhemmin Spårväg Citylle tuleva 40m vaunutyyppi) Gulmarsplanin ja Slussenin välillä. Tvärbanankaan vaunut eivät siis ajaisi Södermalmin kaduille vaan vain Mårtensdaliin ja Saltsjö-Järlaan). SL:n selvityksessä perusteena on ettei Saltsjöbanan 90m 3xA32- tai Tvärbanan tuleva 60m 2xA35-juna olisi sopiva kaupunkimaiseen katuliikenteeseen, tosin pituus ei liene tässä ainoa vaikuttava tekijä...

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Tällöin kai suurin piirtein riittäisi, jos Pasilasta Rautatieasemalle kulkisi tunnelissa kaksi kiskoparia, joista kaksi jatkaisi Tallinnaan ja kaksi jäisi Eurooppa-asemalle. Jos ruuhka-aikana junia olisi enemmän kuin kapasiteettia riittää, sitten ne jäisivät Pasilaan, ellei kallioon louhittaisi vielä kahta kiskoparia lisää. Verrattuna nykyisiin projekteihin, esimerkiksi länsimetroon, Tallinnantunnelista tai lentoradasta puhumattakaan, tämä kuulostaa melko maltilliselta hankkeelta, eihän tunnelille tulisi pituutta kuin kahdesta kolmeen kilometriä.


Ehkäpä joidenkin ruuhka-aikana ajettavien junien jäämisen Pasilaan voisinkin jotenkin hyväksyä, kunhan kaikista suunnista pääsee edes jollain junalla keskustaan myös ruuhka-aikaan, niin että esimerkiksi liityntäliikenneyhteydet voitaisiin järjestää keskustan saakka meneviin juniin. Keskustaan mentäessä mielestäni vaihtoja saa olla enintään yksi (lähiliikenteen osalta). Jos Pääradalta tuleva juna jatkaisikin Pasilasta suoraan Rantaradalle vain nopeasti Pasilassa pysähtyen, niin lohdutuksena suoran keskustayhteyden menettämisestä tulisi nopea vaihdoton ja mitään ylimääräisiä kiertelemätön yhteys vaikkapa Järvenpään ja Leppävaaran välille. Edelleenkin mielestäni olisi suuri häpeä Helsingille, jos vaikkapa kaikki Karjalan radan junat jäisivät Pasilaan toimistojen keskelle, eikä pitemmälle pääsisi ilman junanvaihtoa.

Kluuvin ruhje saattaa hankaloittaa tuota rautatieaseman ympäristön hyödyntämistä ja jopa kaataa kaikki suunnitelmat, mutta jos tuota aluetta aletaan rakentamaan, niin sitten kannattaa radan kohdalle rakentaa pohjoiseen päin umpikortteleita ainakin yhtä pitkälle, kun nyt niitä toimistoja on tulossa. Ydinkeskusta, avarat näkymät ja suuret aukeat  ei kuitenkaan välttämättä ole se järkevin yhdistelmä. Rautatieaseman luokse voisi tulla pelkkää julkista tilaa ja pohjoisemmaksi asuinkortteleita, joiden pohjakerroksissa olisi tottakai liiketiloja. Asuntoja tarvittaisiin ydinkeskustan tuntumaan vielä runsaasti lisää. 

Kunnon kaupunkimainen rantahan näyttää tältä (Siltasaarta): http://picasaweb.google.fi/lh/photo/...eat=directlink. Siltasaaren kärjen asukkaat varmasti vastustaa tätä (oikeasti varmaan aika monet muutkin), mutta mitä jos asuinkortteleita rakennettaisiin myös kannakselle Töölönlahden ja Eläintarhanlahden väliin niin, että kummallekin puolelle jäisi avarat kevyen liikenteen väylät ja istutuksia. Tämä kyllä katkaisisi ja muuttaisi rajusti näkymiä, mutta toisaalta kummallakin puolella olevien lahtien takia maisemat säilyisivät yhä avarina. Eikä niillä kiskoilla kyllä mitään virkistysarvoa muutenkaan ole. Tokoinranta, Kaisaniemenranta ja Töölönlahden länsi- ja pohjoisreuna säilyisi nykyisellään. Tietenkin kannakselle pitäisi saada tyylikästä uusvanhaa rakentamista, joka sointuisi yhteen Siltasaaren vanhan rakennuskannan kanssa. Ehkä rakentamisen pohjoisreuna voisi olla siinä kohtaa, missä tämän Googlen kartan mukaisesti radan länsipuolella kulkeva kevyen liikenteen väylä muuttuu sillaksi. Tuohon kohtaan riittäisi kevyempi silta ja siten myös saataisiin leveämpi kanavayhteys lahtien välille.

Mitä Kaisaniemen puistolle pitäisi tehdä? Voisiko ne urheilukentät jättää sinne Eläintarhaan ja tehdä puistosta nykyistä elävämpi. Liisankadun jatkeena olevan puistossa kulkevan kevyen liikenteen väylän varteen voisi ehkä rakentaa muutaman paviljonkimaisen rakennuksen väljästi muuten puistomaiseen ympäristöön.

----------


## late-

> Tällöin kai suurin piirtein riittäisi, jos Pasilasta Rautatieasemalle kulkisi tunnelissa kaksi kiskoparia, joista kaksi jatkaisi Tallinnaan ja kaksi jäisi Eurooppa-asemalle.


Pasilaan tulee pohjoisesta nyt 4 kaupunkirataraidetta ja 4 kaukoliikenneraidetta. Kaupunkirataraiteet on tarkoitus viedä Pisaraan. Tallinnantunneli ottaa periaatteessa 2, mutta vastaavat 2 lisää on tarkoitus tuoda Lentorataa pitkin pohjoisesta. Eli edelleen jäljelle jää 4 raidetta. Tarvitaan siis kolme kiskoparia, joista yksi jatkaa Tallinnaan. Muille tulee päättyvä kaukoliikenteen asema eli todennäköisesti laitureita tarvittaisiin enemmän kuin kiskoja. Jos junankokoonpanoja halutaan voida muuttaa, tarvitaan melkein myös siirtelyraiteita ja niiltä yhteys Ilmalaan.

En väitä mahdottomaksi, mutta kallista on pakko olla.

----------


## kouvo

> Ehkäpä joidenkin ruuhka-aikana ajettavien junien jäämisen Pasilaan voisinkin jotenkin hyväksyä, kunhan kaikista suunnista pääsee edes jollain junalla keskustaan myös ruuhka-aikaan, niin että esimerkiksi liityntäliikenneyhteydet voitaisiin järjestää keskustan saakka meneviin juniin.


En kannata. helsingin käpykylyyden yksi eduista on juurikin siinä, että kaikki junat voidaan ajaa  keskustaan asti.




> Jos Pääradalta tuleva juna jatkaisikin Pasilasta suoraan Rantaradalle vain nopeasti Pasilassa pysähtyen, niin lohdutuksena suoran keskustayhteyden menettämisestä tulisi nopea vaihdoton ja mitään ylimääräisiä kiertelemätön yhteys vaikkapa Järvenpään ja Leppävaaran välille.


Aikamoinen vaihderumba olisi tiedossa jos pääradalta surffailtaisiin rantaradalle ja toisinpäin. Mahtaisko toimia käytännössä?

----------


## teme

> Jos Pääradalta tuleva juna jatkaisikin Pasilasta suoraan Rantaradalle vain nopeasti Pasilassa pysähtyen, niin lohdutuksena suoran keskustayhteyden menettämisestä tulisi nopea vaihdoton ja mitään ylimääräisiä kiertelemätön yhteys vaikkapa Järvenpään ja Leppävaaran välille.


Minä ja Rainer ollaan tähän saakka oltu ainoat kaksi ihmistä maailmassa joidenka mielestä X-juna joka ajaisi suoraan Käpylästä Huopalahteen Pohjois-Pasilan kautta ei ole ainoastaan hyvä idea vaan välttämättömyys, toisena vaihtoehtona noin kuin kirjoitit. Mukava että löytyi kolmas. :-) Tuo vähentäisi matkaa vaikkapa välillä Tikkurila-Leppävaara jotain 10 minuuttia ja poistaisi vaihdon, väitän että tuon H/K on toisella kymmenellä.

----------


## TEP70

> Tuo vähentäisi matkaa vaikkapa välillä Tikkurila-Leppävaara jotain 10 minuuttia ja poistaisi vaihdon, väitän että tuon H/K on toisella kymmenellä.


Se 10 minuuttia on lyhyt aika, kun sompaillaan juna ohi Pasilasta seuraaville vaihteille, joiden kautta rantaradalle pääsisi, pysähdytään kätevästi keskelle linjaa, kuljettaja vaihtaa ohjaamoa, virittää JKV:n ja palaa takaisin Pasilan laituriin. Kääntöraiteellekaan ei oikein tilaa ole.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä ja Rainer ollaan tähän saakka oltu ainoat kaksi ihmistä maailmassa joidenka mielestä X-juna joka ajaisi suoraan Käpylästä Huopalahteen Pohjois-Pasilan kautta ei ole ainoastaan hyvä idea vaan välttämättömyys, toisena vaihtoehtona noin kuin kirjoitit. Mukava että löytyi kolmas. :-) Tuo vähentäisi matkaa vaikkapa välillä Tikkurila-Leppävaara jotain 10 minuuttia ja poistaisi vaihdon, väitän että tuon H/K on toisella kymmenellä.


Mahtaakohan tuo kerätä sellaisia matkustajamääriä, että juna on siihen oikean kokoluokan kulkuneuvo?

----------


## teme

> Mahtaakohan tuo kerätä sellaisia matkustajamääriä, että juna on siihen oikean kokoluokan kulkuneuvo?


Varmaan riippuu vuorovälistä, joka tässä tapauksessa voisi minusta olla aika pitkäkin. Matkustajamäärän voi helposti mitata laskemalla jalankulkijoiden määrän laitureiden Pasilassa.

----------


## hylje

Kyllähän Jokerillakin tuntuu matkustajia riittävän, tämä juna olisi vastaavan tapainen yhteys Oulunkylän ja Pitäjänmäen välillä. Eli lisäkapasiteettia siinä ruuhkaisimmassa osassa.

----------


## Knightrider

Olisiko mahdollista rakentaa tuommoinen lyhyt oikorata:

----------


## j-lu

> Olisiko mahdollista rakentaa tuommoinen lyhyt oikorata:


Luultavasti liian halpa ja hidastaa raiteitten ylityksineen myös liikennettä pää- ja rantaradalla. Suosittelen samoin tein tunnelia Ilmalan varikon ali tai siltaa sen yli. 

Itse hankehan on mahdottoman kannatettava, suorastaan loistava. Poikittaisyhteyksistä puhutaan paljon, mutta tälläista yksinkertaista parannusta ei olla silti saatu toteutettua. Eikö kellään ole tullut mieleen? Malmilta vielä raiteet Itäsalmeen, ehkä jopa Porvooseen, niin siinä on koko pk-seudun halkova poikittaisyhteys.

----------


## teme

> Olisiko mahdollista rakentaa tuommoinen lyhyt oikorata:


Kiitos kuvasta, juuri tuota tarkoitan. Saattaisi vaatia pääradalla eritasoratkaisun, mutta siltikin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Olisiko mahdollista rakentaa tuommoinen lyhyt oikorata:


Kuvaan hahmoteltu mutka nyt on ainakin mahdottoman jyrkkä, mutta pakko sanoa, että pidän tästä ideasta ylipäätään. Käytännön toteutuksen edellä on kuitenkin korkea kasa esteitä. Tilanpuute Käpylässä (vaatinee niitä eritasomeininkejä), tilanpuute Ilmalassa (kuva on vanhentunut, merkittyyn erkanemiskohtaan rakennetaan paraikaa huoltoraiteita) ja keskuspuiston "silpominen".

----------


## Knightrider

On totta että tuo kaarre on liian jyrkkä ja jos kohtaan ollaan jo huoltoraiteitakin rakentamassa, niin ehkäpä pitää valita uusi linjaus.
Varikon pohjoispuolelta voitaisiin sukeltaa tunneliin, mutta se maksaisi maltaita. Pohjoispuolen kautta kulkeva maanpäällinen rata taas 
kulkisi Keskuspuistossa lähes 900m matkan.

----------


## ultrix

> Muualla maailmassa, erityisesti anglosaksisissa maissa kehittyi rinnan funktionalismin kanssa 1920-30-luvulla ns art deco -suuntaus eli tyyli jossa on sekä uusklasssistisia että funktionalistisia elementtejä eli sekä suoria linjoja että paljon koristeellisuutta. Tunnetuimmat sen tyylin rakennukset ovat New Yorkin pilvenpiirtäjät.  Eduskuntatalossa on selvästi havaittavissa sitä tyyliä, mutta muuten sillä esiintyy Suomessa ja Pohjoismaissa aika vähän.


Art déco on oikeastaan yhdistelmä art nouveauta eli jugendia 20-luvun modernismiin siten, että art nouveaun koristeellisuus jatkuu art décossa, mutta koneistumisen ihailun ja hehkun kanssa.

Art décon prototyypiksi voisi muuten mainita Helsingin rautatieaseman, joka on vielä lähempänä jugendia erittäin vahvoin kansallisromanttisin piirtein, tai muut Saarisen vastaavanlaisella tornilla varustetut rakennukset (Kallion kirkko, Lahden ja JNS:n kaupungintalot). Tämän voi todeta wikipedia-artikkelin kuvituksestakin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_Deco

Art déconhan jälkeen muotiin tuli "höyrylaivafunkis" eli streamline moderne, joka oli varsinkin Suomessa aika iso hitti. Suomessa voidaan puhua "nauhaikkunafunkiksesta" tai jopa "matkahuoltofunkiksesta".  :Laughing: 




> Poikittaisyhteyksistä puhutaan paljon, mutta tälläista  yksinkertaista parannusta ei olla silti saatu toteutettua. Eikö kellään  ole tullut mieleen?


Ekan kerran kai Eliel Saariselle 1918.  :Wink:

----------


## sebastin

Pisara tuntuu etenevän mukavan nopeasti, ottaen huomioon sen alunperin suunnitellun 2030 tienoille.

Veikkaan, että Pisaraa ryhdytään rakentamaan pian kehäradan valmistuttua, silloin länsimetron louhinnat on jo tehty. Espoon keskustan kaupunkiraiteet ja pääradan kaupunkiraiteiden pidennys tulisi myös saattaa valmiiksi ennen 2020.

----------


## Miccoz

Pisarakaan ei ratkaise ratojen riittävyyttä, ellei sitä siirretä tunneliin jo Huopalahdessa. Jos /kun Klaukkalaan rakennetaan rata joka yhdistyy pisaraan jää Huopalahti-Helsinki välityskyky riittämättömäksi Espoon kaupunkiradan, Kehäradan ja Klaukkalan junille. Ellei tehdä mittavia parannuksia kulunvalvontaan, ja saadan ko. kolme junaa välitettyä 10 minuutin sisään luotettavasti.

Vaan enpä ole kuullut Klaukkalan radasta pitkään aikaan mitään. Taitaa olla haudattu hanke, vaikka Kehäradan suunnitelmissa löytyy varaus sille Kehä III Hämeenlinnantien ylitysten kohdalta.

----------


## teme

Klaukkalan rata ei minusta välttämättä edes lisäisi junamäärää, ja toisaalta matkustajia on niin vähän että kovin tiheään sinne ei edes kannata liikennöidä. Klaukkalan rata voisi olla tavallaa Kehäradan silmukka jolloin junamäärä ei kasvaisi, eli niin että osa junista kääntyisi Klaukkalaan Lentoasemalta tullesas, ajaisi päättärillä, ja jatkaisi takaisin Martinlaakson rataa. Ja toisinpäin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Helsingin seudun kauppakamari hehkuttaa Pisaran puolesta. Kopioin tekstin tähän myös, näistähän ei tiedä milloin katoavat tai ainakin linkki lakkaa toimimasta:




> Pisara-rata on valtakunnallinen hanke - maakunnat mukaan hanketta ajamaan
> 
> Helsingin alle tuleva Pisara-rata mahdollistaisi Helsinkiin päättyvän kaukojunaliikenteen kehittämisen ja parantaisi junaliikenteen toimintavarmuutta. Nykyään Helsingin päärautatieasemalla junat joutuvat odottamaan sisäänpääsyä, mikä heijastuu koko maan raideverkon täsmällisyyteen.
> 
> "Junaliikenteen lisääminen ja sen täsmällisyys eivät ole poppakonsteja. Jos Pisara-radan toteuttamisesta ei tehdä päätöstä, on turha puhua liikenteen lisäämisestä sen paremmin kotimaassa kuin Venäjällekään", sanoo varatoimitusjohtaja Jorma Nyrhilä Helsingin seudun kauppakamarista.
> 
> Pisara mahdollistaisi junien läpiajon Helsingin keskustan ali, mikä lisäisi merkittävästi junaliikenteen kapasiteettia ja toimintavarmuutta. Pisara-radalle siirtyisi Espoon, Keravan ja Kehäradan kaupunkirataliikenne ja kaukoliikenne käyttäisi päärautatieasemaa.
> 
> "Kysymys ei ole aluepolitiikasta, koska Helsingin alle tuleva rata hyödyttää myös muuta Suomea. Pisara-rata on valtakunnallisen rataverkon ykköshanke", toteaa Nyrhilä.
> ...


Minusta on aika kaukaa haettua ryhtyä perustelemaan Pisaraa valtakunnallisena hankkeena  muuten kuin että siihen käytetään myös muualla asuvien suomalaisten rahaa. Pisarahan ei ratkaise mitään ongelmia, vaan jakelee paikallisjunaliikenteen matkustajat kolmelle asemalle yhden sijasta. Jos tästä hyötyjät ovat valmiit maksamaan Pisaran noin miljardin hinnan, niin sitten hanke kannattaa toteuttaa. Ellei, Helsingin aseman pullonkaulat voidaan poistaa siirtämällä paikallisjunien pysäköinti ja vaihtotyöt linjojen toisiin päihin kuten on pakko tehdä Pisarankin kanssa sekä järjestelemällä vaihdekujat niin, että niissäkin on rinnakkaisia kulkuteitä kuten Pasilasta etelään tulevilla raiteilla.

Pasilan ja Helsingin välille tarvitaan lisää raiteita vasta sitten, kun rakennetaan Lentorata ja kaukoliikenteen junien määrä on suurempi kuin kahdella raiteella pohjoiseen voidaan hoitaa. Huomattakoon, että kulunvalvonnan sallima minimivuoroväli ei vielä ole siinä, mihin se on mahdollista supistaa. Tosin se minimi on hyvä olla pelivarana eikä normaaliliikenteen käytäntönä.

Antero

----------


## teme

Antero, ei se nyt miljardia maksa ja minusta Kauppakamarin kannanotto on kerrankin ihan asiallinen. Olenkin jo odotellut milloin liike-elämä herää hankkeeseen.

Pisara tarkoittaa lisää laituritilaa päärautatieasemalle jota voidaan käyttää esim. kaukojuniin, vaikka ne lähijunat saataisin käännettyä saman tien ne veisivät siltikin laitureita. Eli hankkeella on vähintäänkin valtakunnallinen ulottuvuus, ja tämän takia se muuten on myötätuulessa; jos muulta suomelta kysytään niin valtion ratarahaa käytetään Helsingissä mieluiten johonkin josta on muuallekin hyötyä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pisara tarkoittaa lisää laituritilaa päärautatieasemalle jota voidaan käyttää esim. kaukojuniin, vaikka ne lähijunat saataisin käännettyä saman tien ne veisivät siltikin laitureita. Eli hankkeella on vähintäänkin valtakunnallinen ulottuvuus, ja tämän takia se muuten on myötätuulessa; jos muulta suomelta kysytään niin valtion ratarahaa käytetään Helsingissä mieluiten johonkin josta on muuallekin hyötyä.


Nykyinen ruuhka-aikojen kaukojunamäärä on ainakin Tampereen näkövinkkelistä ihan riittävä. En koe mitään tarvetta maksaa miljardia tai puoltakaan pisarasta. Maksakoon joka sen haluaa. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolellahan laiturikapasiteetti ei liene ongelma. Väitän siis että pisaralla ei ole valtakunnallista ulottuvuutta vaan että sellainen yritetään sille väkisin liimata kylkeen, jotta maksajia saataisiin. Tuttu periaate eräistä muista hankkeista.

Sen sijaan lentoradasta maksaisin mielelläni. Mutta ei senkään tarvitse lisätä junamäärää, kun samat kaukojunat kuin nyt ajettaisiin vain hyödyllisempää reittiä pitkin. Lisävuoroja tarvittaisiin lentoradan tapauksessa vain aikaisiin aamuihin ja myöhäisiin iltoihin (ainakin vielä hieman puolen yön jälkeen), mutta tuo ei vaadi lisäkapasiteettia Helsingin asemalla.

----------


## teme

Hyvärinen, pointti on että kun Helsingin seudulle joka tapauksessa käytetään valtion liikennerahoja niin muun Suomen intressi on että ne hyödyttävät jotenkin valtakunnallista liikenneverkkoa. Siitä voi olla eri mieltä kuinka paljon Pisarasta on hyötyä valtakunnallisesti, mutta kuitenkin enemmän kuin vaikkapa radasta Viikkiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hyvärinen, pointti on että kun Helsingin seudulle joka tapauksessa käytetään valtion liikennerahoja niin muun Suomen intressi on että ne hyödyttävät jotenkin valtakunnallista liikenneverkkoa. Siitä voi olla eri mieltä kuinka paljon Pisarasta on hyötyä valtakunnallisesti, mutta kuitenkin enemmän kuin vaikkapa radasta Viikkiin.


Jos ja kun Helsingin seudulle joka tapauksessa käytetään valtion liikennerahoja, niin miksi ei vain hyväksytä että niitä toisinaan käytetään myös seudullisiin tai paikallisiin tarkoituksiin? Miksi joka hankkeelle on pakko yrittää hakea legitimiteettiä etsimällä niille valtakunnallisia vaikutuksia silloinkin kun niitä ei oikeasti ole?

Miten muuta Suomea hyödyttää se, että vain sanotaan että tämä hanke on teille hyödyllinen vaikkei oikeasti olekaan? Eri asia jos tämä periaate realisoituisi siten että toteutettaisiin sellaisia hankkeita, joista oikeasti saadaan (myös) valtakunnallisia hyötyjä.

On nimittäin Helsingin seudulla olemassa sellaisiakin hankkeita joilla valtakunnallista merkitystä olisi, mutta ne jäävät tällaisten muiden hankkeiden jalkoihin. Vähän kuin poika joka huutaa joka ikinen kerta "susi!", eikun anteeksi "valtakunnallinen hanke!", ja muutaman turhanaikaisen huudahtelun jälkeen kukaan ei ota enää tosikseen silloinkaan kun olisi tosi kyseessä.

Rata Viikkiin ei ole valtakunnallisesti merkittävä hanke (paitsi kunnes joku valopää vielä keksii että Viikissä sijaitsee valtakunnallisesti ja eurooppalaisesti tärkeitä kohteita joiden liikenneyhteyksillä "tietenkin" on valtakunnallista merkitystä?), mutta ei sitä ole pisarakaan. Pisara on selkeästi seudullinen hanke, jolla yritetään kuljettaa lähiliikenteen matkustajat hieman lähemmäs kohteitaan Helsingin keskustassa.

Pisaran merkitys Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetin kasvattajana on aika merkillinen ellei ensin ole selvitetty, miten muuten kapasiteettia voisi kasvattaa, kenties halvemmalla. Tai että tarvitseeko kapasiteettia ylipäänsä kasvattaa kasvavien kaukoliikenteen tarpeiden vuoksi. Jos kapasiteettia tarvitsee kasvattaa lähiliikenteen kasvupaineen vuoksi, niin sittenhän kyseessä on silloinkin investointi nimenomaan seudullisiin liikennetarpeisiin, ei valtakunnallisiin tarpeisiin.

Epäilen aika vahvasti että kaukoliikenteen kasvumahdollisuuksiin suurella osalla rataverkkoa ei vaikuta niinkään Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetti kuin pitkät yksiraiteiset rataosat. Sanotaan nyt vaikka niinkin, että jos esimerkiksi sekä Tampereen että Lahden suuntaan olisi lähdössä Pendolinot muutaman minuutin sisään eikä vapaata laiturikapasiteettia Helsingissä ole kuin yksi laituri, niin nehän voisivat hyvin lähteä samalta laiturilta: ensin lähtisi kauempana asemasta sijaitseva runko ja sitten sen perään toinen runko. Ei tarvitse edes kytkeä runkoja yhteen ja sitten irrotella toisistaan jossain.

----------


## Jussi

> Sanotaan nyt vaikka niinkin, että jos esimerkiksi sekä Tampereen että Lahden suuntaan olisi lähdössä Pendolinot muutaman minuutin sisään eikä vapaata laiturikapasiteettia Helsingissä ole kuin yksi laituri, niin nehän voisivat hyvin lähteä samalta laiturilta: ensin lähtisi kauempana asemasta sijaitseva runko ja sitten sen perään toinen runko. Ei tarvitse edes kytkeä runkoja yhteen ja sitten irrotella toisistaan jossain.


Niinhän sitä luulisi että tällainen toimisi, mutta veikkanpa että tällaisella järjestelyllä molempien junien matkustajat ryntäisivät lähempänä asemaa olevaan junaan, ainakin jos vaunujen numerointi olisi molemmissa 1-6. Ongelma on tietysti ratkaistavissa avaamalla myöhemmin lähtevän junan ovet vasta kun ensimmäinen on lähtenyt, mutta kyllä siihen lukossa olevaan silti sisään yrittäviä riittää.

Todisteeksi ei tarvitse kuin seurata hetken verran matkustajien käyttäymistä hotellin alla sijaitsevilla lähiliikenneraiteilla. Iso osa matkustajista yrittää ensin sisään ensimmäisestä ovesta, jos se ei aukea siirrytään (saman rungon) seuraavalle ovelle ja vasta kun sekään ei aukea, ruvetaan katselemaan että olisiko samalla raiteella muitakin junia. Sama kuvio toteutuu, vaikka olisi menossa M-junaan ja siinä ensimmäisessä on tunnuksena A.

Toisekseen, mikäli olen oikein ymmärtänyt, kapasiteettiongelmaa on myös linnunlaulun kallioleikkauksen kohdalla ja siihen ongelmaan ei samalta laiturilta lähtö auta koska junat eivät voi kuitenkaan ihan peräkkäin lähteä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisekseen, mikäli olen oikein ymmärtänyt, kapasiteettiongelmaa on myös linnunlaulun kallioleikkauksen kohdalla


Ei siinä voi kapasiteettiongelmaa olla, koska siinä on täsmälleen sama määrä raiteita kuin siitä eteenpäinkin. Vaihdekujilla ennen sitä kallioleikkausta kyllä riittää ruuhkaa, mutta ristiinajoa lienee mahdollista myös vähentääkin. Kallioleikkaus on kyllä myös leikattu ihan maksimiinsa, eli lisäraiteiden rakentaminen (esim. Lentoradan jälkeen) ei enää onnistu.

----------


## teme

Hyvärinen, olen ihan samaa mieltä että helsinkiläisten siinä kuin tamperelaistenkin pitäisi ihan itse päättää mitä tehdään omista lähtökohdistaan, ja jos valtio osallistuu jollain könttäosuudella kaikkeen niin tämän ei pitäisi sitä mihinkään muuttaa. Henkiläkohtaisesti haluaisin että liikenneinvestoinnit rahoitettaisiin paikallisesti ja valtio osallistuisi vain jossain aivan poikkeustapauksissa kun hanke on selkeästi valtakunnallinen, tämän jälkeen ei myöskään tarvitsisi tapella valtion kanssa. Mutta  kun näin ei ole. Eli selitin vain reaalipolitiikkaa.

Pisara on vähän siitä ongelmallinen että hanke on Helsingin alueella, mutta toisaalta hyödyt on isoimmat radanvarsilla eli Vantaalla, Espoossa, Keravalla... Hanke on minusta ihan selkeästi seudullinen, valtakunnallisesta voi sitten olla montaa mieltä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niinhän sitä luulisi että tällainen toimisi, mutta veikkanpa että tällaisella järjestelyllä molempien junien matkustajat ryntäisivät lähempänä asemaa olevaan junaan, ainakin jos vaunujen numerointi olisi molemmissa 1-6. Ongelma on tietysti ratkaistavissa avaamalla myöhemmin lähtevän junan ovet vasta kun ensimmäinen on lähtenyt, mutta kyllä siihen lukossa olevaan silti sisään yrittäviä riittää.


Pointtisi Linnunlaulusta lienee validi (tai en ainakaan pysty todistamaan toisin), mutta mitä laiturikapasiteettiin tulee niin tuo lievästi pessimistinen kommenttisi perustuu näkemykseen, että yhtäkkiä toteutettaisiin sellaisia vähän erikoisempia järjestelyjä kuin että kaksi junaa voisi lähteä samalta raiteelta ilman että matkustajat ovat tottuneet niihin tai että niistä informoitaisiin kunnolla. Tokihan siitä syntyisi kaaos.

Oikeasti en tietenkään tarkoita 0-vaihtoehtoa verrattuna pisaraan vaan 0+ -vaihtoehtoa, jossa nykytilannetta kehitettäisiin toiminnallisesti parempaan suuntaan edullisin keinoin. Matkustajainformaatio olisi tuollaisessa tilanteessa ensimmäinen parannettava asia, eikä se välttämättä maksaisi edes kauhean paljon. Esimerkiksi infomonitoreihin olisi syytä saada lisätekstejä, joilla ohjattaisiin matkustajia oikeaan junaan. Vähintään pitäisi erottaa laiturikirjaimista missä kohdassa mikäkin juna seisoo.

Optimitilanteessa fyysiset laiturit voitaisiin jakaa kahteen loogiseen laituriin. Esimerkiksi nykyinen fyysinen laituri/raide 7 voitaisiin jakaa kahdeksi laituriksi, joita voitaisiin kutsua vaikka tunnuksilla 7a ja 7b (tai 7 ja 27 tms.). Paikalleen asennettaisiin kyltitys, jossa olisi iso tunnus 7a (tai 7) laiturin päässä ja sille alisteisena alla/vieressä kyltti jossa 7b (tai 27) ja selkeä nuoli osoittamassa kävelyä eteenpäin, kenties vieläpä metrimäärä lisätietona. Edes infojärjestelmää ei tarvitsisi uusia, tarvittaisiin vain hieman lisää näyttöjä sekä staattisia kylttejä. Ei maksa lähellekään pisaran vertaa vaikka tietysti hiukan maksaakin.




> Henkiläkohtaisesti haluaisin että liikenneinvestoinnit rahoitettaisiin paikallisesti ja valtio osallistuisi vain jossain aivan poikkeustapauksissa kun hanke on selkeästi valtakunnallinen, tämän jälkeen ei myöskään tarvitsisi tapella valtion kanssa. Mutta  kun näin ei ole. Eli selitin vain reaalipolitiikkaa.
> 
> Pisara on vähän siitä ongelmallinen että hanke on Helsingin alueella, mutta toisaalta hyödyt on isoimmat radanvarsilla eli Vantaalla, Espoossa, Keravalla... Hanke on minusta ihan selkeästi seudullinen, valtakunnallisesta voi sitten olla montaa mieltä.


Vaikutamme olevan samaa mieltä. Minä nimittäin en puhu reaalipolitiikasta (se on liian upottava suo) vaan siitä miten asioiden pitäisi olla. Ja joo, olet oikeassa. Ei pisara helsinkiläisiäkään hyödytä vaan pääosin lähiliikennealueen matkustajia. (Jos oikein tarkkoja ollaan niin pisara saattaisi marginaalisesti hyödyttää esim. niitä helsinkiläisiä, jotka asuvat tulevien pisara-asemien läheisyydessä ja käyvät vaikka työssä lähiliikennealueella. Mutta tämä on jo hiusten halkomista.)

Hyödyt ja investointi voivat siis realisoitua eri paikoissa, eri kunnissa tai muutoin eri hallinnon alaisuudessa. Seudullinen hanke pisara on ilman muuta mutta ei valtakunnallinen. Siispä sitä pitää arvioida seudullisena hankkeena, ja jos se on hyvä, niin se pitää toteuttaa. Mutta ei niin, että jos se on hyvä seudullinen hanke niin pitää etsiä valtakunnallisia hyötyjä kissojen ja koirien kanssa, jotta se päästään toteuttamaan. Eihän sellaisessa puliveivauksessa ole mitään järkeä. Se johtaa vain siihen, että investointeja toteutetaan sattumanvaraisesti, kun niitä pitää arvioida joidenkin virtuaalisten kriteerien avulla ja totuutta karttaen sen sijaan että nostettaisiin kissa pöydälle ja puhuttaisiin asioista suoraan.

Lentoradan tapauksessa muuten investointi realisoituisi selkeästi Helsingin seudulla, mutta siitä hyötyisivät suuresti (jopa pääosin?) Helsingin ulkopuolelta tulevat kaukoliikennematkustajat. Sivutuotteena syntyisi nopea yhteys Helsingin keskustasta lentoasemalle. Tämä on minusta esimerkki valtakunnallisesti merkittävästä hankkeesta, jota kannatan itse paljon enemmän kuin esim. jotain ehdotettua Pirkkalan oikorataa, joka investointina kohdistuisi Tampereen seudulle, mutta josta hyötyisivät pääosin ihan muut tahot kuin Tampereen seutu itse.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta tuo määrittely on hyvä, että Pisara on seudullinen mutta ei valtakunnallinen. Ja Lentorata on valtakunnallinen, joskin siinä sivussa sillä on myös seudullinen tai ainakin Helsingin keskustaa koskeva vaikutus. Sillä tosiasiahan on, että jo varsin läheltä Helsingin keskustaa pääsee kentälle nopeammin maanteitse kuin edes Lentoradan kanssa. Ongelma kun on päästä Lentoradalle.

Valtion velvollisuus osallistua seudullisiin tai paikallisiin liikennehankkeisiin on ylipäätään erillinen kysymys. Kansainvälisesti näyttää siltä, että valtion osallistuminen joukkoliikennehankkeisiin ja jopa varsin isolla osuudella on yleinen käytäntö. Meillä yleinen käytäntö on valtion osallistuminen paikallisiin autoiluhankkeisiin ja nihkeä suhtautuminen kaikkeen muuhun. Ainoa poikkeus on ollut valtion paikallisliikennerataverkko Helsingin seudulla. Niitä valtio on rahoittanut yhtä auliisti kuin muualla Euroopassa valtiot rahoittavat metroja ja ratikoita.

Minun mielestäni on niin, että jos valtio rahoittaa autoilua, sen tulee rahoittaa vähintään yhtä runsaskätisesti myös joukkoliikennettä. Ja tämä tarkoittaa sekä Helsingin seudulla mutta myös muissa kaupungeissa näyttävää joukoliikenteen tukemista. Eli Tampereella ja Turussa ilman muuta rahaa ratikoihin ja muualla vähintään paikallisjunia olemassa oleville radoille niin, että niiden varteen kannattaa kaavoittaa.

Vaihtoehtona tietenkin se, että valtio lopettaa kaikenlaisten ohikulkuteiden ja kaupunkimotareiden rakentamisen. Epäsuorasti sekin on joukkoliikenteen tukemista. Sillä jos autolla ei pääse liikkumaan, ihmiset ovat halukkaampia liikkumaan joukkoliikenteellä ja sen järjestäminen tulee seuduille taloudellisesti helpommaksi. Myös kaavoitukseen tierahoituksen tyssääminen vaikuttaa. Seuduilla on silloin hyvä syy tukea tiivistä yhdyskuntarakennetta, eivätkä metsälähiöt ja omakotitalojen hajarakentaminen kiinnosta edes asuntojen ostajia.

Mutta nykytilanne on pahin: Valtio tukee autoilua ja viis veisaa seutujen sisäisestä joukkoliikenteestä. Ja toisaalta, tierahojen pihtaaminen alkaa olla jo myöhäistä. Siksi paljon on jo ehditty teitä rakentaa.

Pisarasta vielä, että kyllähän Pisara hyödyttää Helsinkiä, vaikka se ei hyödyttäisi helsinkiläisiä luonnollisia henkilöitä. Helsinkiläisiä ovat myös Helsingissä sijaitsevat työpaikkoja eli Pisaran matkakohteita tarjoavat yritykset, joiden kotipaikka ja verotuskunta on Helsinki.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta keskustelu pyörii nyt vähän turhan paljon sen ympärillä, mitä joku Helsingin kauppakamari sattuu ajattelemaan. Ei noille kauppakamarien mielipiteille tarvitse panna yhtään sen enempää painoarvoa kuin jollekin Hesarin tai Aamulehden random-mielipidekirjoituksillekaan. Kauppakamareilla ei yleensä ole yhtään sen enempää asiantuntemusta tai pätevyyttä arvioida liikennehankkeita, ja ne tekevät arvionsa vain omasta pienestä näkökulmastaan, ja silloinkin päätelmät menevät usein herttaisesti pieleen.

Pisara on selkeästi seudullinen hanke, jopa niin, ettei se juuri hyödytä Helsinkiä tai ainakaan sen kantakaupunkia, vaan hyödyt ovat Helsingin ja seudun radanvarren lähiöissä, joista käsin Helsingin keskusta on paremmin saavutettavissa. Jos periaate olisi, että käyttäjä maksaa, niin Helsinki ei maksaisi pisarasta mitään, tai ainakin hyvin vähän, ja pääosa hillosta tulisi Espoosta, Vantaalta, Keravalta ja niin edelleen.

Mutta onko pisara valtakunnallinen hanke? No, onhan se toki sitäkin. Ihan yhtä paljon kuin Vuosaaren metro tai Kivenlahti-Matinkylä -metro on seudullinen hanke. Eli jos oikein hakemalla hakee ja kovasti yrittää, niin saattaahan sille jotain valtakunnallista hyötyä saada. Tampereelta Töölöönkin on kätevämpi matkustaa niin, että vaihtaa junaa Tikkurilassa sen sijaan että tulee junalla Helsinkiin ja vaihtaa ratikkaan.  :Smile:  Mutta ihan oikeasti on jo vähän säälittävää ruveta vetoamaan tuollaiseen ja toivoa, että valtio rupeaisi kaatamaan pisaraan rahaa sen takia. Toivottavasti kauppakamarikin sen ymmärtää, vaikka tuollaisia hassuja lausuntoja kesäkuumalla antaakin.

Entä kenen maksettavaksi pisara kuuluu? Valtion ratana periaate kai lienee suurin piirtein se, että radan maksaa valtio ja asemat maksaa kunta. Eli me helsinkiläiset saamme iloksemme kustantaa muutaman sata miljoonaa, jotta muu pk-seutu pääsee kätevämmin työpaikoilleen. No, kyllä minä sen heille suon. Onhan se meidänkin etumme helsinkiläisinä veronmaksajina, että työpaikat pysyvät täällä eivätkä karkaa jonnekin Kehä III:lle.

Sitten voisi tietysti kysyä, onko oikein käyttää valtion eli kaikkien suomalaisten rahaa hankkeeseen, joka käytännössä hyödyttää vain pk-seutua. Toivoisin kuitenkin, ettei tällaiseen keskusteluun mentäisi, sillä silloin Helsingissä on tapana herätä hyvin äkkiä ikäviä ajatuksia siitä, mitä kaikkea maakuntiin rakennetaan helsinkiläisten verorahoilla. Olisi kaiketi parempi tottua siihen, että valtion raha on meidän kaikkien yhteistä rahaa, ja joskus sillä rakennetaan moottoritie Kemin ja Tornion välille, joskus junarata Helsinginniemen alle, eikä niistä sitten korvamerkitä, että tämänkin metrin maksoivat suolahtelaiset.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos periaate olisi, että käyttäjä maksaa, niin Helsinki ei maksaisi pisarasta mitään, tai ainakin hyvin vähän, ja pääosa hillosta tulisi Espoosta, Vantaalta, Keravalta ja niin edelleen.


Lähijunien matkoista merkittävä osa (joku viitseliäs voi kaivaa tilastoista tarkan osuuden) on kuitenkin Helsingin sisäisiä matkoja.




> Mutta onko pisara valtakunnallinen hanke?


Pisaran kaukoliikenteelle vapauttama kapasiteetti Helsingin päärautatieasemalla antaa väistämättä hankkeelle myös valtakunnallisen aspektin. Eri asia sitten, kuinka akuutti tarve sillä kapasiteetilla on.

----------


## teme

Joo, Helsingin kannalta selkeä hyöty on tietenkin se että Pisara piristäisi kummasti liike-elämää Töölössä ja Hakaniemessä ja tukee kyllä minusta myös Helsingin hankkeita Pasilassa. Minusta tämä on nimenomaan sellainen asia joka on Kauppakamarin alaa.

Liikenteelliset hyödyt on valtakunnallisestikin toimivimpi rata Helsingin päässä, häiriöt säteilee pitkälle. Se että asiaa voitaisiin auttaa myös liikennekäytäntöjä ja kulunohjausta parantamalla ei poista tätä hyötyä. Tampereen suuntaan ei ehkä kaivata lisää junia, mutta Lahden suuntaan kyllä, ja minusta on todennäköistä että esim. se Porvoon suunnan rata tehdään myös aikanaan. Muita liikenteellisiä hyötyjä on parempi vaihto metroon, mahdollisuus vähentää busseja kun jakelu paranee, sujuvampi integrointi ratikkaverkkoon, sekä jatkomahdollisuudet esim. Punavuoreen suuntaan jonne pistorata voisi olla hyvä idea.

Henkilökohtaisesti kannatan Pisaraa, en toki ihan millä hinnalla tahansa ja sen takia toivon lyhyempää eli toteuttamiskelpoista vaihtoehtoa. Hyötyjä on monia, mikään ei niistä yksistään ole ehkä riittävä peruste noin mittavaan investointiin, mutta yhdessä ne tekevät siitä kannattavan. Tämän takia asiasta puhuminenkin on vähän vaikeaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pisaran kaukoliikenteelle vapauttama kapasiteetti Helsingin päärautatieasemalla antaa väistämättä hankkeelle myös valtakunnallisen aspektin.


Toki, mutta...


> Eri asia sitten, kuinka akuutti tarve sillä kapasiteetilla on.


 Eli ei ole ihan korrektia yrittää hakea sellaisia valtakunnallisia hyötyjä, jotka eivät kuitenkaan oikeasti realisoidu ainakaan nähtävissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa. Meillä lie nyt jo kerran tunnissa kaukojunat pääsuuntiin, tuskin niitä meidän asukastiheydellämme on tarpeellista siitä tihentää.

Itse pidän pisaraa hyvänä ja kannatettavana hankkeena. Jos on pakko valita nyt käsiteltävistä vaihtoehdoista, niin ottaisin sen, jossa on Alppilankin asema mukana. Mitä laajemmalle lähijunat jakelevat, sitä parempi (senkin uhalla, että Alppilan asema syö ysiltä matkustajia  :Smile:  ). Mutta jos emme rajoitu nyt tutkittaviin vaihtoehtoihin, niin silloin megapisara Huopalahti-Ruskeasuo-Tullinpuomi-Töölö-Keskusta-Hakaniemi-Alppila-Pasila olisi minusta selkeästi paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## teme

Siitä ratikkaintegraatiosta vielä, Pisara ja suurinpiirtein kaikki suunnitellut ratikkalaajennukset toimisi nätisti yhteen: jokaikinen ratikkalinja kulkisi vähintään yhden Pisaran aseman kautta. Esimerkiksi se Fredan - Topeliuksenkadun rata, linja Munkkivuori - Eira toimisi suoran yhteyden lisäksi liityntäyhteytenä Töölön asemalle sekä Meilahdesta että Etelä-Helsingistä metron lisäksi, ja jos se ratikka jatkaisi Pitäjänmäkeen niin toimisi vielä paremmin kun yksi liittymäkohta olisi toisessakin päässä. Tämän takia haluaisin nähdä ainakin jonkinlaisen selvityksen siitä olisiko järkevää viedä ratikoita tunnelissa Pisaran asemille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:33 ----------




> Itse pidän pisaraa hyvänä ja kannatettavana hankkeena. Jos on pakko valita nyt käsiteltävistä vaihtoehdoista, niin ottaisin sen, jossa on Alppilankin asema mukana. Mitä laajemmalle lähijunat jakelevat, sitä parempi (senkin uhalla, että Alppilan asema syö ysiltä matkustajia  ).


Tuo on sitkeä kerettiläinen käsitys jonka nuijimisesta et hymiöllä luikertele.  :Smile:  Miksi ihmeessä ysin matkustajamäärät laskisivat? Joo, keskustaan matkustavia Alppilasta varmaan häviäisi, mutta tilalle taas tulisi vaihtomatkustajia Kalliosta Alppilaan joista osa olisi aiemmin kulkenut bussilla Hämeentietä, sekä taas Kalliosta Hakaniemeen jonne tulisi lisää kysyntää, jne.

Vastaavanlainen omituisuus että Pisara laskee seiskan matkustajamääriä, joka sitten oli laskettu säästöksi, oli päässyt johonkin rappariin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo on sitkeä kerettiläinen käsitys jonka nuijimisesta et hymiöllä luikertele.  Miksi ihmeessä ysin matkustajamäärät laskisivat? Joo, keskustaan matkustavia Alppilasta varmaan häviäisi, mutta tilalle taas tulisi vaihtomatkustajia Kalliosta Alppilaan joista osa olisi aiemmin kulkenut bussilla Hämeentietä, sekä taas Kalliosta Hakaniemeen jonne tulisi lisää kysyntää, jne.


Olen ihan oikeassa, ainakin noin periaatteessa. Sitähän me emme tiedä, eikä tiedä Emmekään, millaisiin lukuihin todellisuus asettuu.

Jos konepajan asukas haluaa käydä Stokkalla, hän varmaan menee jatkossa junalla, kun vuoroväli on tiheämpi kuin ratikalla, matka-aika lyhyempi ja asemat sattuvat olemaan hyvillä paikoilla. Mutta Karhupuiston kulmalta Aviapolikseen menevä työntekijä varmaan alkaa käyttää ysiä matkalla juna-asemalle sen sijaan että kävelee V linjaa pitkin alas Hämeentien bussipysäkille, semminkin kun se bussikaan ei taida enää kulkea. Allekirjoitan nämä täysin. Mutta emme tiedä, millaiseen tasapainoon tämä kaikki lopulta asettuu; korvaako Karhupuiston työntekijöiden lukumäärä nämä Konepajan shoppailijat 1:1, vai kumpaan suuntaan vaaka kallistuu? Itse kyllä uskon, että juna välillä Keskusta-Hakaniemi-Alppila-Pasila on siinä määrin päällekkäinen ysin kanssa, että tasapaino menee niin, että ysin matkustajamäärät vähenevät. Mutta eivät ne matkustajat silti ysistä lopu.

Metrotoimistohan olisi kovasti halunnut lakkauttaa kuutosen ratikan 1980-luvulla, kun siitä oli tulossa päällekkäinen metron kanssa. Ei lakkautettu, eikä kuutonen mitenkään riudu vaikka metro maan alla porhaltaakin. Mutta eiköhän kuutosella olisi kuitenkin nykyistä enemmän matkustajia, jos metroa ei olisi olemassa.

Todisteita tähän voi hakea vaikkapa Raitioliikenteen kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmasta. Siellä Töölön eli raskasraideettoman läntisen kantakaupungin ratikoiden matkustajamäärät ovat ihan toista luokkaa kuin Hämeentien eli raskasraiteellisen itäisen kantakaupungin. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että Hämeentien ratikkalinjat olisivat jotenkin turhia siksi, että metro on olemassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sitten voisi tietysti kysyä, onko oikein käyttää valtion eli kaikkien suomalaisten rahaa hankkeeseen, joka käytännössä hyödyttää vain pk-seutua. Toivoisin kuitenkin, ettei tällaiseen keskusteluun mentäisi, sillä silloin Helsingissä on tapana herätä hyvin äkkiä ikäviä ajatuksia siitä, mitä kaikkea maakuntiin rakennetaan helsinkiläisten verorahoilla. Olisi kaiketi parempi tottua siihen, että valtion raha on meidän kaikkien yhteistä rahaa, ja joskus sillä rakennetaan moottoritie Kemin ja Tornion välille, joskus junarata Helsinginniemen alle, eikä niistä sitten korvamerkitä, että tämänkin metrin maksoivat suolahtelaiset.


Siitä samaa mieltä, että tämä on ikävä keskustelunaihe. Kahdestakin syystä:

1) Kun vertaillaan euromääräisiä investointeja, niin isompi on aina parempi. Silloin ei välitetä siitä miten paljon hyötyä sillä on saatu. Tämä johtaa mammuttitautiin eikä siihen, että yritettäisiin tehdä tehokkaita investointeja eli paljon hyötyä pikkurahalla.

2) Alueellisesti tasapainoinen investointien jakauma ei todellakaan mene niin, että rakennetaan Helsinkiin jotain, jonnekin muualle jotain, Helsinkiin jotain, jonnekin muualle jotain jne. Helsinkiläisestä näkökulmasta on ihan sama mitä muuta rakennetaan ja minne. Mutta eihän se niin mene. Kemi-Tornio -moottoritie ei hyödytä tamperelaisia yhtään enempää kuin Tampereen ohitustie vaikka kuopiolaisia. Myös Helsingin ulkopuoliset investoinnit pitäisi kohdistaa jotenkin tasapuolisesti, ja toki myös hyödyt maksimoiden ja hinta minimoiden.

Nyt vaan tuppaa olemaan niin, että kehitysalueilla vaaditaan kaikenlaista koska Helsinkiin investoidaan, ja Helsingissä vaaditaan kaikenlaista kun kehitysalueilla investoidaan. Ja muut suuret kaupungit jäävät helposti kokonaan paitsioon, kun sekä Helsingin että kehitysalueiden tahot lobbaavat raivokkaasti omien mielihankkeidensa puolesta. Kaikkein parhaiten tasapuolisuus toteutuisi, jos katsottaisiin maakuntia eikä vain Helsinki/muu Suomi -dikotomiaa. Ja luonnollisesti mieluiten myös pääsääntöisesti rahoitettaisiin hankkeet maakunnan eikä valtion toimesta. Mikä puolestaan edellyttäisi maakunnalle budjettivaltaa, verotusoikeutta, vaaleilla valittua edustajistoa yms., siis käytännössä maakuntahallintoa.

Joku tietysti sanoisi, että sittenhän köyhät maakunnat eivät paljon voisi investoida. Toisaalta ehkä tuo olisi jopa tarkoituksenmukaista. Toisaalta taas valtio voisi kenties tukea köyhimpiä maakuntia jollain könttäsummalla, jonka käytöstä maakunta päättäisi itse. Jos pennoset pitäisi venyttää paikallisesti tärkeäksi nähtyihin tarpeisiin, niin sitten ei olisi kiusausta käyttää yhtään enempää rahaa mihinkään kuin on pakko. Päästäisiin kokonaan eroon mammuttitaudista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaikkein parhaiten tasapuolisuus toteutuisi, jos katsottaisiin maakuntia eikä vain Helsinki/muu Suomi -dikotomiaa. Ja luonnollisesti mieluiten myös pääsääntöisesti rahoitettaisiin hankkeet maakunnan eikä valtion toimesta. Mikä puolestaan edellyttäisi maakunnalle budjettivaltaa, verotusoikeutta, vaaleilla valittua edustajistoa yms., siis käytännössä maakuntahallintoa.


Tämä on minusta erittäin mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Silloin toteutuisi oikeudenmukainen ratkaisu, jossa käyttäjät maksavat  ainakin noin periaatteessa. Ja maakunnan tasolla voitaisiin sitten päättää, että nyt me tarvitaan miljardin motari, nostetaan siis maakuntaveroa. Tällä tavoin demokratiakin toteutuisi nykyistä paremmin, kun maakuntavaltuusto, tai mikä olisikaan, ryhtyisi tekemään päätöksiä ja maakuntavaaleissa sitten ehdokkaat kiistelisivät siitä, onko joku miljardihanke hyvä vai ei ja miten paljon siitä pitäisi äänestäjien veronkorotuksina maksaa.

Poikkeuksena olisivat sitten aidosti valtakunnalliset hankkeet, jotka selkeästi hyödyttäisivät useampaa maakuntaa (kuten lentorata). Silloin maksajana voisivat olla useampi maakunta yhdessä sekä valtio tai, jos valtio niin katsoo, vaikkapa valtio yksin.




> Joku tietysti sanoisi, että sittenhän köyhät maakunnat eivät paljon voisi investoida. Toisaalta ehkä tuo olisi jopa tarkoituksenmukaista. Toisaalta taas valtio voisi kenties tukea köyhimpiä maakuntia jollain könttäsummalla, jonka käytöstä maakunta päättäisi itse.


Minun puolestani ei tarvitsisi köyhiä maakuntia pahemmin tukea, mutta niin kauan kuin Suomessa on se periaate, että joka kolkka halutaan pitää asuttuna ja ainakin noin teoriassa edes joten kuten tasa-arvoisena, niin tuossa mallissa kävisi kyllä helposti niin, että itkua tulisi oikein reippaasti. 

Könttäsumma-ajattelua vastustan sen sijaan jyrkästi, koska siitä seuraa automaattisesti sellainen ajatusmalli, että saatavat rahat on pakko käyttää johonkin, oli se sitten järkevää tai ei. Eli muuttotappiomaakunta, jonne ei oikeasti tarvitse investoida enää yhtään mitään, ryhtyisi sitten käyttämään kiintiörahojaan ties mihin motareihin ja tunneleihin ihan vaan siksi, että ne rahat saadaan.

----------


## late-

> Meillä lie nyt jo kerran tunnissa kaukojunat pääsuuntiin, tuskin niitä meidän asukastiheydellämme on tarpeellista siitä tihentää.


Ottamatta kantaa varsinaiseen kaukoliikenteeseen, taajamajunaliikennettä olisi ainakin varaa tihentää. Kävin viime viikolla kovasti kehutussa Zürichissa ja siellä selkein joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden kasvu on saatu vuoden 1990 jälkeen seudullisella tasatahtisella junaliikenteellä ja siihen synkronoidulla syöttöliikenteellä. Varsinaisen kaupungin alueella joukkoliikenteen osuus oli jo tätä ennen suuri. Väittäisin meilläkin olevan tätä potentiaalia käyttämättä aika lailla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Könttäsumma-ajattelua vastustan sen sijaan jyrkästi, koska siitä seuraa automaattisesti sellainen ajatusmalli, että saatavat rahat on pakko käyttää johonkin, oli se sitten järkevää tai ei. Eli muuttotappiomaakunta, jonne ei oikeasti tarvitse investoida enää yhtään mitään, ryhtyisi sitten käyttämään kiintiörahojaan ties mihin motareihin ja tunneleihin ihan vaan siksi, että ne rahat saadaan.


Noin kävisi jos se könttäsumma olisi liian iso. Oikeasti pitäisi säilyttää joku järki näissä asioissa. Tukien pitäisi vaikeimmissakin tapauksissa olla mieluummin nk. kengännauhatasoa eli selkeästi alimitoitettu todelliseen investointitarpeeseen nähden, jolloin olisi pakko kerätä rahaa myös maakunnallisilla veroilla, kuten tarkoitus olisi pääsääntöisesti muutenkin. Tuki olisi tarkoitettu siis vain tasaamaan hyvinvointieroja, ei poistamaan tarvetta omaan varainhankintaan.

En usko, että sellaista maakuntaa Suomessa onkaan, jossa ei olisi mitään investontitarpeita. Jos niitä ei hetkellisesti ole liikennepuolella niin sitten on esim. sosiaali- ja terveyspuolella, vähintäänkin korvausinvestointeja elinkaarensa päässä olevien infrakohteiden tilalle. Jos rahat liikkuisivat sektorilta toiselle vapaasti, maakunnassa jouduttaisiin käymään paikallisesti arvokeskustelu, mitä sektoria / kohdetta tulee priorisoida suhteessa muihin. Jos moottoritien vaihtoehtona on uusi terveyskeskus homevaurioisen tilalle tai vaikka uusi ammattikorkeakoulurakennus, niin se hillitsisi kummasti intoa rakentaa moottoritietä ellei sellaista todella kipeästi tarvita. Saattaisi jopa syntyä innovatiivisia ratkaisuja kuten kevytmoottoriteitä (tai jopa "ultrakevytmoottoriteitä"?), maaseuturaitioteitä raskasraiteiden sijaan tms.

Paikallisesti tiedetään kyllä mitä tarvitaan enemmän ja mitä vähemmän. Kunhan rahoitus on aina niukkaa, priorisointi tapahtuu kyllä. Jos rahaa on enemmän kuin tarpeita, priorisointia ei tapahdu vaan toteutetaan ei-tarpeellisia hankkeita. Oma verotusoikeus takaisi, että paikalliset veronmaksajat miettisivät tykönään prioriteettejaan. Jos joku asia koetaan tärkeäksi niin sitten siitä maksetaan. Köyhimpien maakuntien könttätuki ei saisi vääristää tätä mekanismia vaan sen tulisi ainoastaan antaa sen verran apua, ettei verorasitus nousisi niin kovaksi, että maakunta rappioituu kokonaan, autioituu tai menee konkurssiin.

Rahan pitäisi toki olla niukkaa myös Helsingissä ja valtion hankkeissa. Niissäkin halutaan vaikuttavuutta ja tehokkuutta eli vastinetta rahalle. Veronmaksajien rahan tuhlaaminen ei ole oikeutettua missään tilanteessa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:38 ----------




> Ottamatta kantaa varsinaiseen kaukoliikenteeseen, taajamajunaliikennettä olisi ainakin varaa tihentää. Kävin viime viikolla kovasti kehutussa Zürichissa ja siellä selkein joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden kasvu on saatu vuoden 1990 jälkeen seudullisella tasatahtisella junaliikenteellä ja siihen synkronoidulla syöttöliikenteellä. Varsinaisen kaupungin alueella joukkoliikenteen osuus oli jo tätä ennen suuri. Väittäisin meilläkin olevan tätä potentiaalia käyttämättä aika lailla.


Lienet oikeassa. Jos pääliikennesuuntiin on juna tunnissa niin se riittänee periaatteessa. Tietysti lisätarvetta voisi tulla jos halutaan vaikka Helsinki-Tampere-Oulu ja Helsinki-Tampere-Jyväskylä molemmat kerran tunnissa. Silloin Helsinki-Tampere -välille tulee junia kaksi kertaa tunnissa (joka itse asiassa on tilanne osittain jo nykyään kun on sekä Pendolino että IC/IC2 tiettyinä tunteina).

Mutta taajamajunaliikennettä kieltämättä voisi lisätä, samoin suurten kaupunkien lähiliikennettä myös Helsingin ulkopuolella. Luulen tosin että yksiraiteiset rataosat ovat melko iso ongelma.

Ja tasaväliaikataulu olisi aivan ehdoton.

Eri asia sitten on, tapahtuuko kaikki tämä jos pisara tulee. Tai onko pisara ainoa vaihtoehto toteuttaa tämä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos pääliikennesuuntiin on juna tunnissa niin se riittänee periaatteessa. Tietysti lisätarvetta voisi tulla jos halutaan vaikka Helsinki-Tampere-Oulu ja Helsinki-Tampere-Jyväskylä molemmat kerran tunnissa. Silloin Helsinki-Tampere -välille tulee junia kaksi kertaa tunnissa (joka itse asiassa on tilanne osittain jo nykyään kun on sekä Pendolino että IC/IC2 tiettyinä tunteina).


Asian voi toki hoitaa irrottamalla ja kytkemällä junia Tampereella. Nykyisin veturijunin se tosin ei helposti onnistu. Jos tarvetta tulisi enemmän, pitäisi hankkia nopeisiin kytkentöihin suunniteltuja moottorivaunuja, esim. mallia DSB. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tietysti vaihdollinen yhteys Jyväskylään kerran tunnissa ajettaviin Turku-Jyväskylä-juniin. Teoriassa on kai mahdollista vekslata niin, että kahdesta suunnasta saapuvista junista saadaan erottelemalla ja kytkemällä kaksi vaihdotonta junaa kahteen suuntaan, mutta en tiedä, onko käytännössä näin missään tehty ja mitä se vaatisi.

Ei liene silti huono, että kaukojunia olisi kaksi kertaa tunnissa, juurikin yksi nopea ja yksi hidas.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei liene silti huono, että kaukojunia olisi kaksi kertaa tunnissa, juurikin yksi nopea ja yksi hidas.


Tai sitten asian voi hahmottaa että nykymallissa Tampere-Helsinki -välillä Pendolino on se kaukojuna ja IC2 on vähän pidemmän matkan ja harvemman pysähtymisvälin taajamajuna.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tai sitten asian voi hahmottaa että nykymallissa Tampere-Helsinki -välillä Pendolino on se kaukojuna ja IC2 on vähän pidemmän matkan ja harvemman pysähtymisvälin taajamajuna.


No jos nyt puhutaan Laten malliin Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenneosuuden nostosta, ei IC2-junaa siinä suhteessa voi mieltää taajamajunaan, vaan Helsingin seudun näkökulmasta nimenomaan tulisi liikennöidä niitä oikeita taajamajunia malliin R ja H ainakin kolme kertaa tunnissa. Ne tosin eivät vaadi laiturikapasiteettia Helsingissä (Pisaraa), mutta ratakapasiteettia kyllä, vähintäänkin Kytömaahan asti (Lentorata), todennäköisesti myös ohitusraiteita siitä eteenpäin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liikenteelliset hyödyt on valtakunnallisestikin toimivimpi rata Helsingin päässä, häiriöt säteilee pitkälle. Se että asiaa voitaisiin auttaa myös liikennekäytäntöjä ja kulunohjausta parantamalla ei poista tätä hyötyä.


Eikö? Jos käytetään 16 M rakentamalla järjestelyraiteet paikallisjunareittien toisiin päihin ja ehkä pari M vaihdekujien järjestelyihin Linnunlaulussa ja Helsingin kapasiteettiongelmat häviävät, niin eikö se ole näiden järjestelyiden hyöty? Ei näihin hyötyihin tarvita yhtään tunnelilouhintaa.

Minusta Pisaran kanssa sekoitetaan asioita ilmeisen tarkoituksellisesti, sekä liikenteellisiä hyötyjä että aluepolitiikkaa. Ja se on minusta väärin ja päättäjien harhaan johtamista. Arvaan, että tavoitteena on keksiä perusteluita seuraavalle seudun suurelle louhintahankkeelle, kun pelätään, että muuten urakalle käy kuin keskustatunnelille.

En ole itse Pisaran puolesta tai vastaan, koska en ole nähnyt yhtään luotettavaa selvitystä siitä, onkon Pisaran tunnelin ja asemien rakentaminen perusteltavissa. Louhinta-alan työllistäminen ei minulle perusteeksi käy, ja matkustajien ja kaupunkitalouden hyötyjä ei ole vielä osoitettu. Pisarasta tehdään YVA ensi talvena. YVA-ohjelmasta sai kuka vaan antaa lausuntoja kesäkuussa. YVA:ssa nämä asiat voisi selvittää, mutta jos esitetyn ohjelman mukaan toimitaan, niin ei kyllä selvitetä.

Aluepolitiikka ja liikennepolitiikka pitäisi minusta myös pitää selkeästi erillään. Eli ensin pitää päättää siitä, halutaanko tyhjentää maaseutu vai pidetäänkö ihmisillä oikeus ja vapaus asua missä päin Suomea haluavat. Tämähän on pitkälti poliittinen arvokysymys vähän samaan tapaan kuin vaikkapa huoltovarmuus. Mutta eikö tämä asia ole jo päätetty ja luettavissa voimassa olevista Suomen alueiden käytön tavoitteista.

Eli jos on päätetty, että Suomi pidetään asuttuna, niin sitten pulinat pois ja pohditaan, mitä on tehtävä mm. liikenneinvestoinneissa sekä liikennepalveluiden valtiontuissa. Minusta nyt ollaan sellaisessa tilanteessa, että on päätetty pitää Suomi asuttuna, mutta ei haluta tehdä ja maksaa sitä, mitä se päätös edellyttää. Pelkkä yksityisautoilu ei vaan riitä, vaan on ylläpidettävä myös joukkoliikenne siellä, missä ihmisiä asuu. Mutta ei, juna- ja bussivuoroja lakkautetaan kannattamattomina ja perustellaan  kuten nyt Pisaran kohdalla  että väestökeskittymiin vain kannattaa investoida, ja se on kärvistelevien maaseututaajamien hyödyksi.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Eikö? Jos käytetään 16 M rakentamalla järjestelyraiteet paikallisjunareittien toisiin päihin ja ehkä pari M vaihdekujien järjestelyihin Linnunlaulussa ja Helsingin kapasiteettiongelmat häviävät, niin eikö se ole näiden järjestelyiden hyöty? Ei näihin hyötyihin tarvita yhtään tunnelilouhintaa.


En oikeastaan haluaisi sekaantua tähän keskusteluun, koska minulta puuttuu kompetenssia sanoa tuon ratkaisun hyödyistä ja toteuttamiskelpoisuudesta mitään. Mutta kuitenkin, mitä tarkoitat kapasiteettiongelmien häviämisellä? Minusta on maallikkonakin päivänselvää että kaksi raideparia ja laituria lisää kapasiteettia, eikä se mitenkään poissulje sitä että kapasiteettia lisättäisiin myös muin tavoin. Se kuinka paljon sitä kapasiteettia tarvitaan riippuu taas siitä kuinka paljon halutaan lisätä junaliikennettä, esimerkiksi erillaisia haaroja kaupunkiradoilla on helppo nähdä useita jos vain junia pystytään niille joillain siedettävällä vuorovälillä liikennöimään.




> En ole itse Pisaran puolesta tai vastaan, koska en ole nähnyt yhtään luotettavaa selvitystä siitä, onkon Pisaran tunnelin ja asemien rakentaminen perusteltavissa. Louhinta-alan työllistäminen ei minulle perusteeksi käy, ja matkustajien ja kaupunkitalouden hyötyjä ei ole vielä osoitettu. Pisarasta tehdään YVA ensi talvena. YVA-ohjelmasta sai kuka vaan antaa lausuntoja kesäkuussa. YVA:ssa nämä asiat voisi selvittää, mutta jos esitetyn ohjelman mukaan toimitaan, niin ei kyllä selvitetä.


Sanoisin että tulee pitkä odotus.:-) Jjos haluttaisiin selvittää koko hyödyt pitäisi pistää samaan pakettiin läjä rautatieverkon laajennuksia. Strategisella tasolla tästä voi sanoakin jotain, mutta ei tuosta mitään tiukkaa laskelmaa pysty tekemään. Kysymys on jos ei nyt aluepolitiikasta, niin aluerakenteesta.




> Aluepolitiikka ja liikennepolitiikka pitäisi minusta myös pitää selkeästi erillään. Eli ensin pitää päättää siitä, halutaanko tyhjentää maaseutu vai pidetäänkö ihmisillä oikeus ja vapaus asua missä päin Suomea haluavat. Tämähän on pitkälti poliittinen arvokysymys vähän samaan tapaan kuin vaikkapa huoltovarmuus. Mutta eikö tämä asia ole jo päätetty ja luettavissa voimassa olevista Suomen alueiden käytön tavoitteista.


Aiheen ohi, mutta minulla ei sen kummempaa ongelmaa kuin avoimien shekkien kanssa yleensäkään siinä että joku on sitä mieltä että joka niemen notko ja saarelma pitää pitää asuttuna, ja se maksaa mitä maksaa. Minulla on ongelma poliitikkojen kanssa joidenka mielestä tämä ei johda korkeampaan veroasteeseen tai työttömyysasteeseen. Se että onko se tuon hinnan arvoista on tietenkin arvovalinta, ja näistä voi aikuiset järkevät ihmiset olla eri mieltä.

Epätoivoinen paluuyritys aiheeseen: Asutusrakenteen hajautuminen on huomattavasti isompi ongelma maaseudulla. Kun asukkaita on muutenkin vähän niin hajautumisen vaikutus palvelurakenteeseen on kahta kauheampi, eli Helsinki jossa on vahva keskusta kestää paremmin kehämarketteja kuin joku Heinola. Semmoinen kyläsuomi, jossa on edes jonkun kokoisia ja jotenkin tiiviitä pikkukaupunkeja voisi toimia, varsinkin jos ne ovat radan varressa. Tämä vaan sitten tarkoittaa suht pienien matkustajamäärien junavuorja, ja maksaahan se.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta kuitenkin, mitä tarkoitat kapasiteettiongelmien häviämisellä?


Nyt Helsingin asemalla on 19 laituria ja Helsinkiin päättyy 4 kaksiraiteista rataa. Pelkistettynä nyt valitetaan, että Helsingin aseman 19 laiturin kapasiteetti ei riitä siihen, että Helsinkiin liikennöidään 4:llä saapuvalla ja 4:llä lähtevällä raiteella. Huomautan, että Pasilassa on samat 4+4 raidetta ja siellä riittää 8 laituria, 11 vähemmän kuin Helsingissä.

Laitureiden tarve riippuu siitä, miten kauan junan halutaan seisovan laiturilla. Pasilassa junat seisovat alle minuutin. Mutta Pasila ei ole pääteaema kuten Helsinki, jossa kaukojunien seisonta-aika on oltava enemmän kuin minuutti, jotta kaikki ehtivät kantamuksineen ulos ja sisään. Mutta jos raidepari päättyy kahteen puskimeen ja niiden välillä on puolenvaihtoristikko, jokaisella junalla on lähes 2 x vuorovälin pituinen aika seistä laiturilla.

Kun Helsingissä nyt on 19 puskimeen päättyvää raidetta, jokaista suuntaa vaihtavaa junaa kohden on 19/4 = 4,75 raidetta eli jokaisella kääntyvällä junalla on noin 4,75 kertaa vuorovälin verran aikaa seistä. Kun meillä minimivuoroväli on 5 minuuttia, joka juna voi seistä Helsingissä yli 20 minuuttia ennen kuin Helsingin kapasiteetti on käytetty. Eikö tämä riitä?

Voisi riittääkin, mutta kun Helsingissä tehdään muutakin kuin käännetään junia. Helsingissä pysäköidään junia, eli seisotetaan tuntikaupalla. Ja Helsingissä ajetaan junia ristiin rastiin raiteiden poikki niin, että yksi juna varaakin monen junan vuorovälin. Toisin sanoen, Helsingin kapasiteettia ei saada käyttöön, koska kapasiteetti käytetään muuhun kuin junien saapumiseen ja lähtemiseen.

Palataan Pisaraan. Kaukoliikenteen toimintaan Helsingissä Pisara ei vaikuta. Paikallisjuniin se vaikuttaa siten, ettei ole enää mahdollista tuhlata Helsingin kapasiteettia. Junarunkoja ei voi pysäköidä tuntikausiksi Pisaran raiteille, eikä Pisaran raiteilla voi ajaa ristiin rastiin niin, että yksi juna vie enemmän kuin yhden junavuoron aikakapasiteetin.

Mutta pysäköinnin ja ristiin rastiin ajon voi lopettaa ilman Pisaraakin. Pysäköintiraiteet on vain rakennettava linjojen toisiin päihin ja Helsingin vaihdekujat muutettava sellaisiksi, että voidaan ajaa rinnakkaisille laitureille ilman että suljetaan liikenne sellaisilta raiteilta ja laitureilta, joita juna ei käytä.

Siten siis Helsinki pystyy palvelemaan sinne saapuvat 4 rataa ja Helsingissä riittää aikaa seisottaa junia. Ja nykyiset kapasiteettiongelmat häviävät.

Eri asia on sitten se, jos 4 x 5 min vuoroväli eli 48 junaa tunnissa ei riitä. Silloin on joko lyhennettävä liikenteenohjauksessa mahdollista vuoroväliä nykyisestä 5 minuutista tai rakennettava lisää Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin saapuvia raiteita. Esim. 4 min. vuoroväli (ei ole mitenkään mahdoton) on 60 junaa eli 12 lisää. Se on sama määrä kuin rakentaa yksi 2-raiteinen rata lisää. Jos arvellaan, että sellaisen kustannus on puolet Pisarasta, niin voinee kysyä, saako halvemmalla 4 min. vuorovälin Huopalahteen ja Tikkurilaan kuin puolikkaan Pisaraa?

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisi riittääkin, mutta kun Helsingissä tehdään muutakin kuin käännetään junia. Helsingissä pysäköidään junia, eli seisotetaan tuntikaupalla. Ja Helsingissä ajetaan junia ristiin rastiin raiteiden poikki niin, että yksi juna varaakin monen junan vuorovälin.


Nämä kaksi asiaa eivät ole myöskään täysin toisistaan riippumattomia. Rajoittavia asioitahan on viisi: ratojen kapasiteetti, halu minimoida kaluston käyttö liikkuvissa junissa, junien pysäköintikapasiteetti, vaihdekujien läpäisykyky sekä saatavilla olevan kaluston määrä.

En pysty sanomaan, onko VR:n nykyinen käytäntö lähellä optimaalista, mutta joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa yksi asia rupeaa rajoittamaan muita. Mikäli halutaan vähentää pysäköintiä, täytyy koskea muihin rajoitteisiin: a) varata enemmän vaihdekujia, koska juna täytyy lähettää takaisin johonkin toiseen suuntaan kuin mistä oli tullut, b) lisätä ratakapasiteettia, jotta juna voi lähteä saman tien takaisin tulosuuntaansa tai c) liikennöidä tasapituisilla junilla, mikä vähentää vaihtoliikkeitä (mikä aiheuttaa suuremman kalustotarpeen).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:21 ----------




> Mutta pysäköinnin ja ristiin rastiin ajon voi lopettaa ilman Pisaraakin. Pysäköintiraiteet on vain rakennettava linjojen toisiin päihin ja Helsingin vaihdekujat muutettava sellaisiksi, että voidaan ajaa rinnakkaisille laitureille ilman että suljetaan liikenne sellaisilta raiteilta ja laitureilta, joita juna ei käytä.


Oletko ihan varma tuosta, että Linnunlaulun vaihdekujaa voisi käyttää vain yksi juna kerrallaan? En oikein itse usko siihen, vaan väitän, että nykyiselläänkin juna lukitsee itselleen vain sellaiset raiteet, joita käyttää, koska muuten liikenne olisi mahdotonta saada mitenkään sujumaan. Vai tarkoitatko sitä, että vaihteita olisi rakennettava lisää, ikään kuin poikittaiset kaksoisraiteet?

Pysäköinnin vähentäminen lienee mahdollista lähijunille niillä suunnilla, joilla niille on kokonaan omat raiteet. Kauko- ja taajamajunilla odotukset voivat silti koitua pitkiksikin, koska tasatahtiaikataulut eivät aina mene niin, että lähtö minimikäännöllä olisi mahdollista. Odotus voi silloin olla maksimissaan jopa vuorovälin mittainen. Toinen vaihtoehto on toki ajaa juna takaisin johonkin toiseen suuntaan, mutta silloin junan täytyy olla sopivan mittainen ja nimenomaan silloin se varaa sitä vaihdekujaa reippaasti. Ja Turun ja Tampereen junat taas lähtevät lähes yhtä aikaa, eli heilurista muuhun suuntaan näiden välillä ei ole apua.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En pysty sanomaan, onko VR:n nykyinen käytäntö lähellä optimaalista, mutta joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa yksi asia rupeaa rajoittamaan muita. Mikäli halutaan vähentää pysäköintiä, täytyy koskea muihin rajoitteisiin: a) varata enemmän vaihdekujia, koska juna täytyy lähettää takaisin johonkin toiseen suuntaan kuin mistä oli tullut, b) lisätä ratakapasiteettia, jotta juna voi lähteä saman tien takaisin tulosuuntaansa tai c) liikennöidä tasapituisilla junilla, mikä vähentää vaihtoliikkeitä (mikä aiheuttaa suuremman kalustotarpeen).


Nykytilanteessa on tietenkin pelkästään järkevää, että VR hyödyntää kaikki raiteet, muutenhan ne olisivat kokonaan vailla käyttöä. Mahdollisuus seisottaa junia pääasemalla kuitenkin tuo jonkun verran etuja, joita luettelitkin: enemmän väljyyttä aikataulun ja kalustokierron suunnitteluun. Ongelmallista onkin vai väittää, että tarvittaessa ei pienemmällä raidemäärällä pärjättäisi. Kuten sanottu, ilmaista se ei vain olisi. Oikeasti ongelmalliseksi saattaisi osoittautua uudet reunaehdot aikataulusuunnitteluun, sillä niitä on jo tällä hetkellä melko paljon. Melkoinen osa kaukoliikenteen radoista on yksiraiteisia ja kaksiraiteisilla osuuksilla kulkee junia eri nopeuksilla. Ja jos tähän vielä lisätään, että pääasemalle ei voi tulla milloin vaan, niin ongelmia saattaa tulla. Tietenkin vain saattaa.

Mitä sitten tulee kapasiteettipulaan, niin pulaa nähdäkseni ei ole aseman laituripaikoista, vaan raiteista Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä. Jos esimerkiksi Lentokenttärata tai Porvoon rata rakennetaan, myös Pasilan ja Helsingin välille tarvittaisiin kaksi raidetta lisää. Ja Linnunlauluunhan niitä ei saada. Mutta Pisara-rata vapauttaisi 3-4 raidetta lisää. Unohtaa ei saa myöskään varikkoyhteyttä Ilmalaan. Sen riittävä kapasiteetti on myös yksi edellytys itse aseman tehokkaammalle käytölle. Eli junia voidaan viivytyksettä siirtää tieltä pois Ilmalaan ja tuoda sieltä vasta hetki ennen lähtöä. Oikeastaanhan asia on niin, että Riittävästi raiteita Linnunlaulussa mahdollistaa pienen määrän laitureita pääasemlla ja Linnunlaulu pullonkaulana vaatii paljon raiteita itse asemalla.

Kaikkinensa näen, että pisara, taikka jokin muu tapa tehdä lisää raiteita Pasilasta etelään tosiaankin on edellytys uusien raideyhteyksien tuomiselle Pasilaan saakka. Periaatteessa vaihtoehdona on tietenkin tehdä Pasilaan uusi pääteasema, jonne osa junista ohjattaisiin. Asian voi nähdä myös niin, että uusia yhteyksiä lisättäessä ei vain enää ole järkevää eikä kunnolla mahdollistakaan tuoda aivan kaikkea liikennettä samaan jättimäiseen keskusterminaaliin, vaan määränpäitä on hieman hajoitettava ja päätettävä olisi, mikä osa liikenteestä olisi parasta ohjata jonnekin muualle. Silloin kaupunkiratojen liikenne on aika luonteva valinta jo siksikin, että tunneliasemat keskustassa olisivat käyttäjien kannalta nykyistä parempia määränpäitä. Käytännölliseksi vaihtoehdoksi taitaisi jäädä uusi terminaali Pasilaan, jonne sitten ohjattaisiin joko seudullinen liikenne tai kaukoliikenne. Tai tietenkin päättää, että lisää yhteyksiä rautateille ei tarvita.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsingissä pysäköidään junia, eli seisotetaan tuntikaupalla.


Muodollisesti oikea väite, mutta itse asiaan nähden virheellinen.

Helsingin asemalla ei seisoteta "tuntikaupalla" junia ruuhka-aikoihin. Ruuhka-aika määrittelee laiturikapasiteetin tarpeen. Hiljaisempina aikoina kalustoa voidaan jonkin verran seisottaakin, koska tilaa on.

Nopeutettu video Helsingin asemanseudusta aamuruuhkassa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN2yus818P4

----------


## teme

Antero, mitä jos Pasilaan tulee kuusi raideparia, nykyisten lisäksi lentorata ja Porvoon rata jolle on tehty raiteet välille Malmi - Pasila? (Malmilta pohjoiseen ja Pasilasta etelään lisäraiteiden teko olisi vaikeaa, mutta  niiden välillä on suht hyvä ratavaraus.) Yksi raide lisää Pasilaan länsipuolella on Keski-Pasilan kaavassa.

Ja se on jotenkin tautologista että esimerkiki HELI-radasta todetaan ettei sitä voi tehdä kun ei ole kapasiteettia, ja toisaalta Pisara ei kannata kun ei ole tarvetta lisäraiteille... Tarkoitan sitä että Pisara on osa isompaa kokonaisuutta, ehkä nämä pitäisi päättää yhtäaikaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:35 ----------




> Ottamatta kantaa varsinaiseen kaukoliikenteeseen, taajamajunaliikennettä olisi ainakin varaa tihentää. Kävin viime viikolla kovasti kehutussa Zürichissa ja siellä selkein joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden kasvu on saatu vuoden 1990 jälkeen seudullisella tasatahtisella junaliikenteellä ja siihen synkronoidulla syöttöliikenteellä. Varsinaisen kaupungin alueella joukkoliikenteen osuus oli jo tätä ennen suuri. Väittäisin meilläkin olevan tätä potentiaalia käyttämättä aika lailla.


Tapasin junassa australiaisen pariskunnan joka asuu Zurichissä. Rouva selitti haltioissaan että hänen kotimatkansa menee niin että hän menee minuutilleen kulkevalla ratikalla asemalle, josta juna tulee minuutilleen kotiasemalla, ja laiturin vieressä odottaa bussi joka lähtee saman tien. Et kyllä se kaksi vaihtoakin toimii kun se on tehty hyvin.

Potentiaalia olisi täälläkin, mutta kun ne vaihdot on sössitty. Kuka niiden asemien suunnitelusta vastaa ja mikä ihmeen hinku on tehdä keskilaitureita pakollisene ja kalliine tasonvaihtoineen? Ja sitten toisaalta keskustan päässä junat jää puoliväliin Pasilaa, keskustasta on esimerkiksi vaikea keksiä paikaa jossa ratikkapysäkki olisi kauempana kuin lähijunien laiturit...

----------


## kouvo

> Mitä sitten tulee kapasiteettipulaan, niin pulaa nähdäkseni ei ole aseman laituripaikoista, vaan raiteista Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä. Jos esimerkiksi Lentokenttärata tai Porvoon rata rakennetaan, myös Pasilan ja Helsingin välille tarvittaisiin kaksi raidetta lisää. Ja Linnunlauluunhan niitä ei saada.


Juurikin näin.




> Ja se on jotenkin tautologista että esimerkiki HELI-radasta todetaan ettei sitä voi tehdä kun ei ole kapasiteettia, ja toisaalta Pisara ei kannata kun ei ole tarvetta lisäraiteille... Tarkoitan sitä että Pisara on osa isompaa kokonaisuutta, ehkä nämä pitäisi päättää yhtäaikaa.


Yksi Pisaran etupuolia olisi juurikin se, että sen toteuttaminen mahdollistaisi ainakin periaatteellisella tasolla monien järkevien raideprojektien toteuttamisen. Ainakin tämä tekosyy että ei mahdu poistuisi, kun päättäjät taas jakelisivat yhteiskunnan rahoja kaikennäköisiin kehäkaruselleihin ja puskametroihin.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

YVa-suunnitelmaa varten tehdyissä Pisara-vaihtoehdoissa n:o 1 vastannee alku-peräistä suunnitelmaa. Siinä Pisara alkaa itälaidassa heti laitureiden 1 ja 2 jälkeen kulkien nykyisen radan vieressä ja sukeltaen Alppilan kohdalla kallioon. Länsipuolella käytetään kaupunkirataa Eläintarhan kohdalle, mistä kaarretaan alas tunneliin. 

Tällaisena Pisara ei vapauta Pasilan kohdalla yhtään raidetta. Tästä huomaa että suunnitelman alkuperäisenä tarkoituksena oli vain taata nykyisen liikennemäärän sujuvampi kulku päärautatieasemalle. Lisäraiteita olisi siis tarjolla kaksi Pasilan aseman etelälaidalta alkaen ja kaksi lisää Eläintarhan kohdilta. Niitä voisi käyttää esimerkiksi neljän kaupallisen liikenteen käytössä olevan raideparin muuttamiseen kolmiraiteiseksi.

Helsingin kaupungin suunnitelmissa Pasilassa on varattu tilaa 12 raiteelle (nyt 11). Lisäraide länsireunaan rakennetaan piakkoin. Autopikajunien lastauspaikan siirto Haarakallion alueelle (suurinpiirtein siihen missä ennen oli laskumäki) johtaa myös raidemuutoksiin. Se yhdistetään Pasilan raiteeseen 5B (nyt toinen huolto-liikenneraide), jolta on myös vaihdeyhteys kaukoliikenneraiteille. Tämän jälkeen niillä on kaksi laituriraidetta kumpaankin suuntaan. 

Jos liikennettä halutaan lisätä oleellisesti nykyisestä (esimerkiksi Lentoradan myötä), pitäisi Pasilan asemaa leventää tai osa raiteista siirtää maan alle, kuten onkin tehty Pisaran uudemmissa versioissa.

Pääradan neljä laituriraidetta voidaan tietenkin jakaa kahdelle radalle, jolloin tilaa tulisi yhdelle uudelle Pasilaan saapuvalle raideparille. Tämä kuitenkin hankaloittaisi kaukoliikenteen hoitoa.

Juha

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos liikennettä halutaan lisätä oleellisesti nykyisestä (esimerkiksi Lentoradan myötä), pitäisi Pasilan asemaa leventää tai osa raiteista siirtää maan alle, kuten onkin tehty Pisaran uudemmissa versioissa.


Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, lentorata ei sinänsä lisää kaukoliikenteen vuoromäärää. Riittää että nykyiset vuorot ajetaan hyödyllisempää reittiä pitkin eli lentoaseman kautta.

Sen sijaan kaukoliikenteen siirtyminen nykyiseltä radalta lentoradalle vapauttaisi ratakapasiteettia lähiliikenteen lisävuoroille. Ne ovat nuo lähiliikenteen lisävuorot, jotka edellyttäisivät lisäkapasiteettia Pasilasta etelään, ei lentorata itsessään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin asemalla ei seisoteta "tuntikaupalla" junia ruuhka-aikoihin. Ruuhka-aika määrittelee laiturikapasiteetin tarpeen.


Kuten linkatussa videossakin näkyy, jopa ruuhkatunnin aikana junia seisotetaan Linnunlaulun ja Helsingin välissä. Jokainen seisotus vie yhden kääntyvän junan verran kapasiteettia, vaikkei se juna kuljeta ketään eikä mene Töölönlahtea pidemmälle. Ja seisottaminen vie päättyvien raiteiden kapasiteettia yhteensä tuntikaupalla, vaikka yksittäinen juna ei seisoisikaan tuntikaupalla.




> En pysty sanomaan, onko VR:n nykyinen käytäntö lähellä optimaalista, mutta joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa yksi asia rupeaa rajoittamaan muita. Mikäli halutaan vähentää pysäköintiä, täytyy koskea muihin rajoitteisiin: a) varata enemmän vaihdekujia, koska juna täytyy lähettää takaisin johonkin toiseen suuntaan kuin mistä oli tullut, b) lisätä ratakapasiteettia, jotta juna voi lähteä saman tien takaisin tulosuuntaansa tai c) liikennöidä tasapituisilla junilla, mikä vähentää vaihtoliikkeitä (mikä aiheuttaa suuremman kalustotarpeen).


VR-Yhtymän nykykäytäntö on optimaalista operaattorin kannalta. Se on halvempaa kuin hoitaa ajantasaus ja kokoonpanomuutokset linjojen toisissa päissä, näin on johtaja Jaatinen itse sanonut. Ja näin varmaan onkin operaattorille, sillä VR-Yhtymä maksaa junien liikuttelusta, mutta ei Helsingin kapasiteetista. Siksi VR-Yhtymä ei suostu nyt niihin samoihin järjestelyihin, joihin sen on pakko suostua, jos Pisara rakennetaan.




> Oletko ihan varma tuosta, että Linnunlaulun vaihdekujaa voisi käyttää vain yksi juna kerrallaan? En oikein itse usko siihen, vaan väitän, että nykyiselläänkin juna lukitsee itselleen vain sellaiset raiteet, joita käyttää, koska muuten liikenne olisi mahdotonta saada mitenkään sujumaan. Vai tarkoitatko sitä, että vaihteita olisi rakennettava lisää, ikään kuin poikittaiset kaksoisraiteet?


Kyllä. Kuten Helsingin raidekaaviosta näkee, Linnunlaulussa on vain yksi Ilmalan raiteille johtava vaihdekuja ratapihan molemmilta puolilta. Ensinnä Ilmalan liikenne ei voi muodostaa vaihteiden kautta kaksoisraidetta henkilöliikenteen kaksoisraiteille ja toiseksi, Ilmalan liikenne varaa kaikki ne raiteet, joiden poikki Ilmalasta / Ilmalaan liikennöivä juna kulkee. Ilmalan raiteille pitäisi olla kaksi kaksoisvaihdekujaa, joista toinen lähellä Pasilaa niin, että Ilmalan liikenteen ei aina tarvitse varata Helsingin raiteita.




> Antero, mitä jos Pasilaan tulee kuusi raideparia, nykyisten lisäksi lentorata ja Porvoon rata jolle on tehty raiteet välille Malmi - Pasila? (Malmilta pohjoiseen ja Pasilasta etelään lisäraiteiden teko olisi vaikeaa, mutta niiden välillä on suht hyvä ratavaraus.) Yksi raide lisää Pasilaan länsipuolella on Keski-Pasilan kaavassa.


Olennainen kysymys on, kuinka monta junaa huipputuntina Helsinkiin pitää saada. Mutta sitäkin rajoittaa Pasilan läpäisykyky. Kuten Juha P Korhonen juuri kirjoitti, Pisaran suunnitelma ei lisää raiteita Pasilassa, joten Pisara ei auta siihen, että Helsinkiin olisi enemmän raiteita. Pullonkaula siirtyy vain Pasilan korkeudelle.

Jos rakennetaan jokin tai joitain uusia ratoja siten, että Helsingin suuntaan tulee enemmän junia kuin 4 kaksoisraidetta kykenee välittämään, Pisaran tulee alkaa kauempana Helsingistä kuin missä nämä uudet radat yhdistyvät niihin raiteisiin, jotka päätyvät Helsinkiin. Muussa tapauksessa Pisaralla ei ole sitäkään väitettyä merkitystä, että se ratkaisee Helsinkiin päättyvien kaukojunien määrän kasvun. Tässä yksi syy siihen, miksi olen sillä kannalla, että Pisaraa tulee pohtia vanhan U-metrolinjauksen mukaisena, esimerkiksi Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän välille.

Toistan nyt vielä sen, että en ole Pisaraa vastaan tai sen puolesta. Mutta väitän, että sitä perustellaan asioilla, jotka eivät pidä paikkaansa. Sillä ne perustelut, joita nyt esitetään, voidaan hoitaa ilman Pisaraa ja paljon halvemmalla. Paitsi lisäraidekapasiteetti Helsinkiin JA Pasilaan, joka saadaan vain laajemmalla ratkaisulla kuin nyt esitetyllä Pisaralla.

Antero

----------


## teme

Antero, Pasilassa on leveyssuunnasa tilaa lisäraiteille ihan maan päälläkin, ei sitä varten tunneleita tarvita.

----------


## late-

> Antero, Pasilassa on leveyssuunnasa tilaa lisäraiteille ihan maan päälläkin, ei sitä varten tunneleita tarvita.


Tämä tilan vain on estetty asemakaava- ja rakennussuojelujärjestelyillä. Yhden raiteen saa lisää, mutta sitten edessä on veturitalleja. Sinänsä Pisaran länsipuolen voisi todennäköisesti linjata alaratapihalta ja rakentaa sitten päälle. Näin ei kuitenkaan tehdä, vaan rakennetaan maanvaraisena. Pisaran lisäraiteet saa siis vain kalliin maanalaisen aseman muodossa käytännössä nykyisen aseman itäpuolelle. Näin on Pisaran yhdessä vaihtoehdossa tehtykin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:53 ----------




> Pisaraa tulee pohtia vanhan U-metrolinjauksen mukaisena, esimerkiksi Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän välille.


Pasila on kuitenkin tärkeä kohde, jota ei enää palveltaisi kaupunkiradoilta käsin. Vaadittaisiin laajempia (ja kalliita) järjestelyjä, jotta yhteydet pelaisivat kaikkiin suuntiin mielekkäästi. Vastaavia järjestelyjä eli siltoja ja alituksia vaadittaisiin myös jokseenkin varmasti esittämääsi Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetin optimaaliseen käyttöön. Näitä rakenteita löytyy esimerkiksi Zürichistä ja ne ovat sekä kalliita että kaupunkikuvallisesti aika hurjia ratkaisuja. Ratakäytävät ovatkin siellä hyvin massiivisia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pasila on kuitenkin tärkeä kohde, jota ei enää palveltaisi kaupunkiradoilta käsin. Vaadittaisiin laajempia (ja kalliita) järjestelyjä, jotta yhteydet pelaisivat kaikkiin suuntiin mielekkäästi. Vastaavia järjestelyjä eli siltoja ja alituksia vaadittaisiin myös jokseenkin varmasti esittämääsi Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetin optimaaliseen käyttöön. Näitä rakenteita löytyy esimerkiksi Zürichistä ja ne ovat sekä kalliita että kaupunkikuvallisesti aika hurjia ratkaisuja. Ratakäytävät ovatkin siellä hyvin massiivisia.


Minusta Late tiivistät tässä varsin hyvin Pisara-ajattelun ongelmallisuuden ja siihen liittyvien lupausten ristiriitaisuuden. Eivät kaikki Helsingin ongelmat ole ratkaistu sillä, että paikallisjunien raiteet Helsingissä siirretään maan alle, koska ongelmat toistuvat Pasilassa. Vaikka Pasila on läpiajoasema, jossa on lyhyemmät pysäkkiajat kuin pääteasemalla, saapuvien ja lähtevien raiteiden määrävaatimus on sama.

En väitä ratkaisevani enkä edes aio ratkaista kaikkia ongelmia, mutta paljon auttaisi, jos päästäisiin irti siitä raskasraiteisiin täällä liittyvästä ajatuksesta, että kaiken liikenteen pitää kulkea yhdessä urassa ja kuitenkin sillä yhdellä uralla pitää voida palvella kaikkea.

Eivät kaikki paikallisjunien matkustajat välitä Pasilasta tai edes sen läpi ajamisesta. Joten miksi kaikkien junien pitäisi kulkea Pasilan kautta? Pisaran ajatukseen sisältyy jo sen myöntäminen, etteivät kaikki paikallisjunamatkustajat haluakaan eikä heidän tarvitse päästä Helsingin asemalle. Mutta samaa periaatetta ei näköjään kyetä soveltamaan Pasilaan.

Jos meillä on U-Pisara Huopalahti  Helsingin niemi  Oulunkylä, ei se tarkoita sitä, ettei yhtään paikallisjunaa enää kulkisi Pasilaan (ja Helsingin asemalle). Sillä ei kaikkien junien tarvitse ajaa U-lenkkiä, vaikka Mini-Pisarassa kaikki junat pantaisiinkin kiertämään lenkkiä. Tämä asia voidaan U-lenkillä ratkaista joko siten, että esim. Kauklahdesta lähtee KK- ja KP-junia. KK-junat menevät Kantakaupunkiin U-lenkille, KP-junat ajavat Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin. Tai sitten niin, että Huopalahti ja Oulunkylä ovatkin metromaisia vaihtoasemia. Jos vaikka Kehärata onkin oikeasti kehärata eli Marjarata + U-lenkki, Rantaradan suunnasta kantakaupunkiin haluavat vaihtavat kehäradan juniin Huopalahdessa, Pasilaan menijät jatkavat vaihtamatta. Pääradalla vaihtomahdollisuus on kaikilla asemilla Oulunkylästä Tikkurilaan.

Vuoden 2006 Pisara-selvityksessä (s. 26) Pisaran asemille on laskettu vuorokautiset nousut ja poistumiset yhteensä 156.000 ja Pasilalle 76.200 vuodelle 2025. Pasila siis ei ole tämän mukaan kovinkaan tärkeä suhteessa kantakaupungin alittavan lenkin asemiin, kun Pasilan ohittava matkustustarve on 2-kertainen Pasilaan kohdistuvaan tarpeeseen. Tämän perusteella siis 2/3 junavuoroista voisi ajaa Huopalahti  Oulunkylä -lenkkiä ja 1/3 Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin.

Lisäksi on hyvä huomata, että Pasilan nousuista ja poistumisista 61 % on vaihtoja, eli kysyntä ei johdu Pasilasta itsestään.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuten linkatussa videossakin näkyy, jopa ruuhkatunnin aikana junia seisotetaan Linnunlaulun ja Helsingin välissä. Jokainen seisotus vie yhden kääntyvän junan verran kapasiteettia, vaikkei se juna kuljeta ketään eikä mene Töölönlahtea pidemmälle. Ja seisottaminen vie päättyvien raiteiden kapasiteettia yhteensä tuntikaupalla, vaikka yksittäinen juna ei seisoisikaan tuntikaupalla.


Videon alkuvaiheessa näkemäsi siirrot eivät ole seisotusta, vaan siirtoja raiteelta toiselle. Siinä saapuneen junan perästä otetaan yksikkö tai pari, ja siirretään toiselle raiteelle lisäyksiköiksi toiseen junaan. Näin pidetään junien yksikkömäärät sopivina. Laituriraiteiden kapasiteettia nämä liikkeet eivät kuluta lainkaan, irrotukset ja kytkennät ehditään tekemään normaalin kääntöajan puitteissa. (Siirrot tekee eri kuljettaja, kuin saapuneen tai seuraavaksi lähtevän junan kuljettaja.) Siirrot tehdään muutoinkin yleensä viereiselle laituriraiteelle, tai korkeintaan yhden raiteen yli; ei yksittäiselle kääntö-/seisontaraiteille edes kovin monelta eri raiteelta pääse.

Videon loppupuolella runkotarpeen vähetessä nähdään, miten runkoja viedään seisomaan siihen autoaseman tasalle. Nämäkin rungot otetaan saapuneiden junien perästä pois kääntöajan puitteissa, eivätkä nämäkään täten kuluta laituriraidekapasiteettia.

Sillä, että Helsingissä jotenkin tarpeettomasti seisotettaisiin kalustoa ruuhka-aikaan, tai että "ylimääräiset" kalustosiirrot jotenkin kuluttaisivat laiturikapasiteettia, olet yrittänyt perustella eräitä väitteitäsi. Nämä perustelut vain eivät yksinkertaisesti pidä paikkaansa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:55 ----------




> VR-Yhtymän nykykäytäntö on optimaalista operaattorin kannalta. Se on halvempaa kuin hoitaa ajantasaus ja kokoonpanomuutokset linjojen toisissa päissä, näin on johtaja Jaatinen itse sanonut. Ja näin varmaan onkin operaattorille, sillä VR-Yhtymä maksaa junien liikuttelusta, mutta ei Helsingin kapasiteetista. Siksi VR-Yhtymä ei suostu nyt niihin samoihin järjestelyihin, joihin sen on pakko suostua, jos Pisara rakennetaan.


Kuten aiemmasta videostakin näkee, siirtoja vaativia kokoonpanomuutoksia ei kyllä ruuhka-aikana tehdä juurikaan A/M/K/I-linjoilla (A/M ei lainkaan, K/I hyvin vähän). Pääasia siirroista tehdään Y/S/U/E-linjoilla, jotka eivät pisaraan liity. Pisara ei siis juurikaan "pakota" tekemään muutoksia tässä suhteessa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:59 ----------




> Kuten Helsingin raidekaaviosta näkee, Linnunlaulussa on vain yksi Ilmalan raiteille johtava vaihdekuja ratapihan molemmilta puolilta. Ensinnä Ilmalan liikenne ei voi muodostaa vaihteiden kautta kaksoisraidetta henkilöliikenteen kaksoisraiteille ja toiseksi, Ilmalan liikenne varaa kaikki ne raiteet, joiden poikki Ilmalasta / Ilmalaan liikennöivä juna kulkee. Ilmalan raiteille pitäisi olla kaksi kaksoisvaihdekujaa, joista toinen lähellä Pasilaa niin, että Ilmalan liikenteen ei aina tarvitse varata Helsingin raiteita.


Kiireisimpään ruuhka-aikaan Ilmalan varikolle / varikolta ei liikennöi lähiliikenteen kalustosiirtoja (kaikki kalusto kiertää junissa). Kaukoliikenne taas käyttää sellaisia raiteita, joilta Ilmalan huoltoraiteille on kaksi rinnakkaista vaihdekujaa. Toisin kuin linkkaamassasi kuvassa, kaukoliikenteellä tässä tarkoitan sitä, mitä VR:kin kaukoliikenteellä tarkoittaa. Ne liikennöivät korkeintaan raiteilta 4-13, pääasiassa raiteilta 6-11. Kahdet rinnakkaiset vaihdekujat näistä löytyvät.

Siirrot Ilmalaan/Ilmalasta ovat vaihtotyöliikkeitä, joiden maksiminopeus on 35 km/h. Näin ollen Pasilan lähellä olevat vaihdekujat eivät ole ratkaisu, ei vaihtoliikkeitä voi laittaa "pääraiteille" muuta liikennettä hidastamaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Videon alkuvaiheessa näkemäsi siirrot eivät ole seisotusta, vaan siirtoja raiteelta toiselle. Siinä saapuneen junan perästä otetaan yksikkö tai pari, ja siirretään toiselle raiteelle lisäyksiköiksi toiseen junaan. Näin pidetään junien yksikkömäärät sopivina. Laituriraiteiden kapasiteettia nämä liikkeet eivät kuluta lainkaan, irrotukset ja kytkennät ehditään tekemään normaalin kääntöajan puitteissa.


Kyllä tässä kuluu yhden lähdön verran ratakapasiteettia. Se runko, joka lähtee, voisi yhtä hyvin lähteä matkustajien kanssa Töölönlahden seisotusraidetta pidemmällekin. Tietenkin siinä tapauksessa, että lähtevä linjaraide on varattuna jollekin toiselle junalle, tämä operaatio ei vie linjaraiteen kapasiteettia.




> Sillä, että Helsingissä jotenkin tarpeettomasti seisotettaisiin kalustoa ruuhka-aikaan, tai että "ylimääräiset" kalustosiirrot jotenkin kuluttaisivat laiturikapasiteettia, olet yrittänyt perustella eräitä väitteitäsi. Nämä perustelut vain eivät yksinkertaisesti pidä paikkaansa.


Jos nämä kokoonpanomuutokset tehdään siten, ettei kyseiseltä tai kyseisiltä raiteilta päästäisi kuitenkaan lähtemään/tulemaan siksi, että linjaraiteet ovat varattuja, sitten tällä asialla ei pidä perustella kapasiteettipulaa ja 0,51 miljardin euron tunnelihanketta. Eli onko sitä kapasiteettipulaa vai ei?

En ole enkä edes aio tehdä perusteellista Helsingin kapasiteettitarkastelua, ellei sitä minulta tilata ja siitä makseta kuten maksetaan muillekin konsulteille. Olen vain lukenut muiden tekemiä selvityksiä sekä VR-Yhtymän esittämiä perusteluita sille, että Pisara pitää tehdä. Minusta sinä todistat nyt, että ne perustelut eivät pidäkään paikkaansa, vaan vaihtotyöt tehdään sellaisena aikana, ettei se vaikuta Helsingin aseman kapasiteettiin.




> Kuten aiemmasta videostakin näkee, siirtoja vaativia kokoonpanomuutoksia ei kyllä ruuhka-aikana tehdä juurikaan A/M/K/I-linjoilla (A/M ei lainkaan, K/I hyvin vähän). Pääasia siirroista tehdään Y/S/U/E-linjoilla, jotka eivät pisaraan liity. Pisara ei siis juurikaan "pakota" tekemään muutoksia tässä suhteessa.


Onko minun tulkittava tämä niin, että Pisararaportissa 2006 esitetyt Keravan, Espoon ja Kauklahden raidejärjestelyt ovat joutavia? Minkähän vuoksi ne on sitten esitetty tehtäväksi?




> Siirrot Ilmalaan/Ilmalasta ovat vaihtotyöliikkeitä, joiden maksiminopeus on 35 km/h. Näin ollen Pasilan lähellä olevat vaihdekujat eivät ole ratkaisu, ei vaihtoliikkeitä voi laittaa "pääraiteille" muuta liikennettä hidastamaan.


En välittäisi sotkea tähän vielä byrokratiaa, joka vaihtotyö-käsitteen osalta on juuri saanut varsin surkeaa julkisuuttaa Torniossa. Mutta jos puhutaan asiasta, ei ole mitään teknistä tai turvallisuuteen liittyvää estettä sille, että Pendolinot ja muut moottorijunat ajavat Ilmalasta Helsinkiin samaa nopeutta kuin linja-ajossakin. Todellinen nopeusrajoituksen tarve on ainoastaan työntöjunilla, joita ohjaa saattokonduktööri roikan siinä päässä, jossa ei ole veturia. Ohjausvaunujen kanssa tämäkin tarve poistuu. Ja se voidaan poistaa jo ennen ohjausvaunuja sijoittamalla runkosiirtoihin lisäveturi ja toimimalla HkiIlmala -liikenteessä samalla tavalla kuin nyt toimitaan HkiTku ja HkiTpe -liikenteessä. On taatusti halvempaa kuin rakentaa Pisara.

Byrokraattien rauhoittamiseksi Ilmalan ja Helsingin välinen liikenne voidaan määritellä aikataulunmukaisiksi tyhjävaunujuniksi, joita seikkailee ympäri rataverkko nytkin. Tällä kynätempulla nopeusrajoitus poistuu myös.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tämä tilan vain on estetty asemakaava- ja rakennussuojelujärjestelyillä. Yhden raiteen saa lisää, mutta sitten edessä on veturitalleja. Sinänsä Pisaran länsipuolen voisi todennäköisesti linjata alaratapihalta ja rakentaa sitten päälle. Näin ei kuitenkaan tehdä, vaan rakennetaan maanvaraisena. Pisaran lisäraiteet saa siis vain kalliin maanalaisen aseman muodossa käytännössä nykyisen aseman itäpuolelle. Näin on Pisaran yhdessä vaihtoehdossa tehtykin.


Miksei sitä katua itäpuolella voi kaventaa, kun se uuden Veturitien myötä joka tapauksessa jää toissijaiseksi yhteydeksi? Minusta sekä itä- että länsipuolelle mahtuisi yksi raide lisää suhteellisen helposti, vaatisi tunnelin aseman kohdalla ja kallioleikauksen korvaavalle pyörätielle asemasta etelään. Tilaa säästyy kun tekee niillä vain sivulaiturit, joka on muutenkin toivottavaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllä tässä kuluu yhden lähdön verran ratakapasiteettia. Se runko, joka lähtee, voisi yhtä hyvin lähteä matkustajien kanssa Töölönlahden seisotusraidetta pidemmällekin.


Ei kulu, eikä voisi, koska junan pitäisi tällöin odottaa matkustajien kyytiinnouseminen ja JKV-lataukset sun muut. Tuo siirtoliike voi sen sijaan lähteä välittömästi yksikön tyhjennyttyä, ja samalta raiteelta lähtevä varsinainen juna voi lähteä heti, kun siirto on päässyt ensimmäisten vaihteiden yli kääntöraiteelle. Käytännössä homma onnistuu normaalin minimikääntöajan puitteissa. Käy vaikka paikan päällä seuraamassa.




> Jos nämä kokoonpanomuutokset tehdään siten, ettei kyseiseltä tai kyseisiltä raiteilta päästäisi kuitenkaan lähtemään/tulemaan siksi, että linjaraiteet ovat varattuja, sitten tällä asialla ei pidä perustella kapasiteettipulaa ja 0,51 miljardin euron tunnelihanketta. Eli onko sitä kapasiteettipulaa vai ei?


Ruuhkahuippuun ei voi tällä hetkellä lisätä junia, joten siinä mielessä kapasiteettipulaa on. Kertomani kaltaiset kalustosiirrot eivät tähän kapasiteettipulaan vaikuta juuri mitenkään, kuten edellä kuvailin. Tunnelihankettahan perustellaan sillä, ettei ilman sitä voi ruuhkahuippuun lisätä junia (kuten ei voikaan). Sinä taas yrität kumota tätä sillä, että Helsingissä seisotetaan runkoja ja siirrellään yksiköitä. Minä taas sanon, ettei tällä ole käytännössä merkitystä asiassa.




> Minusta sinä todistat nyt, että ne perustelut eivät pidäkään paikkaansa, vaan vaihtotyöt tehdään sellaisena aikana, ettei se vaikuta Helsingin aseman kapasiteettiin.


Ymmärtääkseni noilla vaihtotöillä on tarkoitettu Ilmalan ja Helsingin välisiä saattoja. Ne toki syövät kapasiteettia, mutta ei niitä muuallakaan voi tehdä, eikä se liity lähijunarunkojen seisotuksiin ja siirtoihin mitenkään.





> Onko minun tulkittava tämä niin, että Pisararaportissa 2006 esitetyt Keravan, Espoon ja Kauklahden raidejärjestelyt ovat joutavia? Minkähän vuoksi ne on sitten esitetty tehtäväksi?


Koska Pisaran jälkeen ei kalustomuutoksia voida tehdä Helsingissä, tietenkään. Se on välttämätön seuraus ja kustannusosatekijä Pisarassa. Niitä ei kuitenkaan ilman Pisaraa kannata tehdä, koska ne eivät vapauta Helsingistä käytännössä yhtään laiturikapasiteettia ruuhkahuippuna, ja ne aiheuttavat ylimääräisiä kalustosiirtoja. Kokoonpanomuutoksia on kuitenkin tarve tehdä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, mistä syystä nuo järjestelyt joudutaan Pisaran kanssa tekemään.

Sen sijaan ohjausvaunujunat kyllä vapauttaisivat kapasiteettia Helsingissä. Sitä en tiedä, vapauttavatko riittävästi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kulu, eikä voisi, koska junan pitäisi tällöin odottaa matkustajien kyytiinnouseminen ja JKV-lataukset sun muut. Tuo siirtoliike voi sen sijaan lähteä välittömästi yksikön tyhjennyttyä, ja samalta raiteelta lähtevä varsinainen juna voi lähteä heti, kun siirto on päässyt ensimmäisten vaihteiden yli kääntöraiteelle. Käytännössä homma onnistuu normaalin minimikääntöajan puitteissa. Käy vaikka paikan päällä seuraamassa.


OK, siis irrotettavan junan suuntaa ei käännetäkään oikeasti eikä junaa varmisteta liikennekelpoiseksi, vaan ajetaan vain. Ja tämä ei pidennä aikaa, joka kuluu minimissään siihen, että matkustajia kuljettava juna tyhjenee ja täyttyy samojen ovien kautta sekä sen suunta vaihdetaan teknisen turvallisuuden kannalta välttämättömällä tavalla. Sinänsä tämä on uskottavaa, koska junien suunnan kääntämisellehän on ainakin neljä kertaa linjaraiteen minimivuorovälin verran aikaa. Mutta kyllä kai tähän vaihto-operaatioon menee useampi minuutti, koska pelkästään vaihteen kääntö kulkutievarmistuksineen kahdesti ottanee jo pari minuuttia aikaa.




> Ruuhkahuippuun ei voi tällä hetkellä lisätä junia, joten siinä mielessä kapasiteettipulaa on. Kertomani kaltaiset kalustosiirrot eivät tähän kapasiteettipulaan vaikuta juuri mitenkään, kuten edellä kuvailin. Tunnelihankettahan perustellaan sillä, ettei ilman sitä voi ruuhkahuippuun lisätä junia (kuten ei voikaan). Sinä taas yrität kumota tätä sillä, että Helsingissä seisotetaan runkoja ja siirrellään yksiköitä. Minä taas sanon, ettei tällä ole käytännössä merkitystä asiassa.


Kuten aiemmin sanoin, en ole itse tutkinut tätä asiaa vaan perusteenani on, mitä Helsingin ruuhkaongelmasta ovat muut selvittäneet. Helsingin liikennöintiä ja kapasiteettiongelmaa on käsitelty Pisaran tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvityksessä 2006. Siellä on tämä raidekaavio ja toteamus, että:



> ...{välityskykyyn} määräävimpiä ovat laituriraiteiden ja risteävien vaihdekujien välityskyvyt, jotka usein myös kytkeytyvät toisiinsa. Tämä johtuu siitä, että vaihdekujien käyttö risteävälle liikenteelle rajoittaa laituriraiteiden käyttöä.


Jos junien kokoonpanomuutokset eivät vaikuta kapasiteettiin ja Ilmalan liikennekin tapahtuu ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella (kuten kirjoitit aiemmin), mitä sitten on se risteävä vaihdekujien liikenne, joka vie kapasiteetin?




> Ymmärtääkseni noilla vaihtotöillä on tarkoitettu Ilmalan ja Helsingin välisiä saattoja. Ne toki syövät kapasiteettia, mutta ei niitä muuallakaan voi tehdä, eikä se liity lähijunarunkojen seisotuksiin ja siirtoihin mitenkään.


Siis kumoatko aiemmin kirjoittamasi, ja Ilmalan siirtoja tehdään sittenkin ruuhka-aikana?

Uskon, että sinulla on työsi puolesta käytännön tieto siitä, mitä junien kanssa tehdään. Mutta jos oma käsityksesi ja selvitysten selostukset ovat ristiriidassa, jommalla kummalla tai molemmilla ei ole kaikkea tietoa ja ymmärrystä. Ja kun on kyse miljardiluokan hankkeesta, olisi kyllä vaivan arvoista selvittää asiat aikuisten oikeasti.

Mutta jos ei jäädä pohtimaan sitä, kenellä on oikea kuva siitä, mitä Helsingissä nyt tapahtuu, niin asiaa voi lähestyä myös puhtaalta pöydältä. Eli miten on järjestettävissä mahdollisimman tehokkaasti neljän radan saapuva ja lähtevä liikenne Helsingissä ottaen huomioon välttämättömät toiminnalliset tarpeet. Ja tarkoitan tällä sitä, että paikallisjunilla on yksi ja kaukoliikenteellä toinen matkustajapalvelun kannalta vaadittava vähimmäisseisonta-aika puskimeen päättyvällä laiturilla.

Linjaraiteiden maksimaalinen tehokkuus on välittää Helsinkiin minimivuorovälin mahdollistama määrä junia. Minimiväli on nyt 5 minuuttia, mutta se lienee varsin helposti lyhennettävissä 4 minuuttiin. Vaatii toki mekaanisia muutoksia turvalaitteiden jaksotukseen, mutta niissä puhutaan kymmenistä tai sadoista tuhansista euroista, ei kymmeistä tai sadoista miljoonista. Eli 4 min. vuoroväli toisi Helsinkiin 30 paikallis- ja 30 kaukojunaa tunnissa. Tässä lienee melkoinen kasvupotentiaali nykyiseen, kun VR:n matkahaun mukaan lähtömäärä arkisin klo 78 on 28 junaa.

Paikallisjunien kääntöön riittää 4 minuutin vuoroväli matkustajien jättämisen ja ottamisen kannalta, muut operaatiot tehtäköön muualla. Kaukojunille riittää 10 minuuttia, jos juna purkaa ja kuormaa. Vain toiseen operaatioon riittää 5 minuuttia. Siis vain kaukojunille tarvitaan useampia päättyviä raiteita linjaraideparia kohden. Osalla kaukojunavuoroista kohdeasema on Ilmala, mutta se ei muuta liikennöintiä, vaan on yksi kohdeasema kuten muutkin.

Paikallisjunaliikenne tarvitse Helsingissä enintään 2 päättyvää raidetta päättyvää kaksoisraidetta kohden. Risteävää liikennettä on vain puolenvaihto linjaraiteiden välillä. Kun kerran ylimääräisiä päättyviä raiteita on, on toki mahdollista liikennöidä jopa niin, että jotkin junavuorot voivat seistä Helsingissä pidempään kuin vuorovälin. Mutta jos sellaisen vuoron vastapainoksi ei lähde toista pitkään seissyttä junaa, tämä seisotus tuhlaa saapuessaan yhden lähtevän liikenteen vuorovälin ja lähtiessään yhden saapuvan liikenteen vuorovälin. Eli tämä on seisottamisen aiheuttamaa kapasiteettihukkaa.

Kaukoliikenteen toiminta on mutkikkaampaa, koska pitkät seisonta-ajat aiheuttavat raiteenvaihtoja, ja jokainen raiteenvaihto varaa lähtö- ja kohderaiteen sekä kaikki raiteet sen välistä. Tilannetta voi auttaa sillä, että nyt seisottamiseen käytettyjä raiteita käytetään läpiajettaviksi raiteiksi siten, että raiteenvaihto voi tapahtua tarvittaessa saapuvan tai lähteneen junan pohjoispuolella. Ja tällä hetkellä jo ovat käytettävissä Ilmalaan johtavat linjaraiteet samaan tarkoitukseen. Niillähän on kapasiteettia, koska Ilmalaan ei ole tarvetta liikennöidä maksimivuorovälillä.

Tässä siis on ratkaisu Helsingin kapasiteettiongelmaan. Jos ei lähdetä lyhentämään turvalaitteiden minimivuoroväliä, tämä ratkaisu tarjoaa kasvua 48 junapariin, kun nyt on 28. Määräävä tekijä on linjaraiteiden vuoroväli, kun Helsingin kaukoliikenteen käyttämä raiteisto ja raiteenvaihtojen aikataulut sovitetaan siihen, minkä linjaraiteet tarvitsevat. Varmuusvara on sitten aikataulusuunnittelun päättämä asia. Jos halutaan 10 % pelivara, 4 minuutin vuorovälillä kasvuvaraa on 54 junapariin.

Ja sokerina vielä pohjalla se, että Ilmalan linjaraiteet voidaan ottaa uuden Helsinkiin saapuvan radan käyttöön. Pasilan pohjoispuolella näiltä raiteilta järjestetään vain haaroitus Ilmalan ratapihalle. Tämä on helppo tehdä eritasossa, koska Pasila on jo nyt korkeammalla kuin Ilmala. Näin saadaan Helsinkiin lisäkapasiteettia yhden kaksoisraiteen verran mutta vähennettynä Ilmalaan suuntautuvalla liikenteellä. Ja ruuhka-aikanahan se ei ole paljon.

On siis olennaisesti halvempaa kuin Pisara, joten Pisaraa ei tarvita Helsingin kapasiteettiongelmien ratkaisuun. Vaan siihen tarvitaan ensisijaisesti aikataulujärjestelyitä. Eli Pisaran perustelut on löydyttävä sen palveluhyödyistä. Ja jos ei löydy, sitten tunnelintekijät olkoot ilman Pisaran urakkaa.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> OK, siis irrotettavan junan suuntaa ei käännetäkään oikeasti eikä junaa varmisteta liikennekelpoiseksi, vaan ajetaan vain.


Siirron tekevä kuljettaja hypähtää irroitettavan yksikön Helsingin päähän, odottaa viimeiset matkustajat ulos, irrottaa painikkeella rungot toisistaan, peräyttää pari metriä, ja kääntää ohjaamon "peräksi". Kävelee toiseen päähän, ottaa ohjaamon käyttöön, tarkastaa jarrujen toiminnan merkkivaloista/diagnostiikasta ja pyytää liikenteenohjaukselta vaihtotyöluvan. Tähän menee sellaisen kolmisen minuuttia aikaa.





> Mutta kyllä kai tähän vaihto-operaatioon menee useampi minuutti, koska pelkästään vaihteen kääntö kulkutievarmistuksineen kahdesti ottanee jo pari minuuttia aikaa.


Joku turvalaitespesialisti kertonee tarkempia aikoja, mutta kyllä junakulkutie muodostuu alle 20 sekunnissa helpostikin, ja vaihtokulkutien muodostumisessa ei ole tavatonta n. 5 sekunnin kestot. Tämä siis havaintojen perusteella.




> Jos junien kokoonpanomuutokset eivät vaikuta kapasiteettiin ja Ilmalan liikennekin tapahtuu ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella (kuten kirjoitit aiemmin), mitä sitten on se risteävä vaihdekujien liikenne, joka vie kapasiteetin?


Mainitsin, että lähiliikenteen vaihtotyöliikenne Ilmalaan/Ilmalasta ei tapahdu ruuhkaisimpaan aikaan. Kaukoliikenteen saatot ja Pendolino-siirrot toki. Väitin siis: lähiliikenteen kokoonpanomuutokset eivät juurikaan vaikuta laiturikapasiteettiin, eikä oikeastaan muuhunkaan kapasiteettiin.





> Siis kumoatko aiemmin kirjoittamasi, ja Ilmalan siirtoja tehdään sittenkin ruuhka-aikana?


En kumoa.  :Smile: 





> Uskon, että sinulla on työsi puolesta käytännön tieto siitä, mitä junien kanssa tehdään. Mutta jos oma käsityksesi ja selvitysten selostukset ovat ristiriidassa, jommalla kummalla tai molemmilla ei ole kaikkea tietoa ja ymmärrystä. Ja kun on kyse miljardiluokan hankkeesta, olisi kyllä vaivan arvoista selvittää asiat aikuisten oikeasti.


Hyväksyn kyllä sen, että muuttamalla radikaalisti liikennöintikäytäntöjä, voidaan Helsingin kapasiteettia jonkin verran nostaa. En usko, että radikaalisti, vaan jonkin verran. Eri asia sitten on se, miten suuri hintalappu tästä tulee.

Tämä meidän välinen dialogi kuitenkin käynnistyi siitä, että yritin vakuuttaa, että sinun käsityksesi mukaista lähijunien seisottamista ja siirtelyä ei tapahdu siinä määrin, että se juurikaan vaikuttaisi laiturikapasiteettiin. Se ei vaikuta ainakaan siinä mittakaavassa kuin yrität väittää.

Ja kyllä, minulla on käytännön tuntumaa aiheeseen, mistä syystä väitteet "tuntikausien seisottamisesta" ja kulkuteiden minuutteja vievästä muodostumisesta pistivät häiritsevästi silmään.

(Ja edelleen, käy vilkaisemassa joskus, miten nopeasti se ylimääräinen runko heilahtaa junan perästä kääntöraiteelle ja miten nopeasti se viuhahtaa sieltä toiselle raiteelle saapuneen junan perään.)

----------


## ultrix

> Ja luonnollisesti mieluiten myös pääsääntöisesti rahoitettaisiin hankkeet maakunnan eikä valtion toimesta. Mikä puolestaan edellyttäisi maakunnalle budjettivaltaa, verotusoikeutta, vaaleilla valittua edustajistoa yms., siis käytännössä maakuntahallintoa.
> 
> Joku tietysti sanoisi, että sittenhän köyhät maakunnat eivät paljon voisi investoida. Toisaalta ehkä tuo olisi jopa tarkoituksenmukaista. Toisaalta taas valtio voisi kenties tukea köyhimpiä maakuntia jollain könttäsummalla, jonka käytöstä maakunta päättäisi itse. Jos pennoset pitäisi venyttää paikallisesti tärkeäksi nähtyihin tarpeisiin, niin sitten ei olisi kiusausta käyttää yhtään enempää rahaa mihinkään kuin on pakko. Päästäisiin kokonaan eroon mammuttitaudista.


Helppoa: maakuntien liitot ja ELY:t yhteen, ELYjen pukkikaalimaanvartijana-viranomaistehtävät Aveihin, jotka uudelleennimetään lääneiksi. Uuden maakuntahallinnon korkein päättävä elin maakuntavaltuusto, jonka jäsenet valitaan vaaleilla ja jolla on verotusoikeus ja valtionosuuksia saman verran kuin nyt vastaaviin valtion aluehallinnon tehtäviin.

----------


## j-lu

->Edeltävästä junarunkojen pysäköinti -keskustelusta tuli mieleen, että yksi viisikymmenmetrinen Sm1/2 -runko vastaa aika tarkkaan puolen minuutin kävelymatkaa. Näitä sietää miettiä, kun lähijunien saavutettavuus on keskustassa muutenkin lähinnä surkuhupaisalla tasolla.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Omia aikatauluhahmotelmiani laatiessa olen aina laittanut junat tulemaan ja lähtemään samoilla minuuteilla Helsingissä. Tällöin lähtöjen ja tulojen väliin jää maksimaalinen rako, jota voi käyttää vaihtoliikkeisiin. Liikennöitäessä 5 minuutin välein näitä lähtö/tuloikkunoita olisi minuuteilla -00, -05, -10 jne, Kun junia varten on tällainen pohja, johon ne sijoitetaan, ei tarvitse erikseen pohtia mahdollisia konflikteja. Tietysti junien pakottaminen tällaiseen kaavaan voi olla hankalaa!

Kun junille on varattu päärautatieaseman ja Pasilan välillä ajoaikaa ruhtinaaliset 4 minuuttia, voisi olettaa junien normaalisti saapuvan hivenen etuajassa, jolloin lähekkäisten tulojen ja lähtöjen välille jää käytännössä noin minuutin toleranssi.

Tietysti tässä on potentiaalisena ongelmana saapuvan junan pieniehlö myöhästyminen (2 - 3 min), mikä voi estää lähtevän junan startin mutta vain jos niillä on risteävä ajolinja. Tässä tilanteessa rinnakkainen kolmas kulkutie olisi hyödyllinen. 

Jos juna myöhästyy vuorovälin verran tai enemmän pitää se siirtää myöhempään "slotiin". Tällöin muiden junien kulkuvälejä täytyy tiivistää, niin että niiden väleihin saadaa sijoitettua junat, jotka kulkevat kaukana oikeasta aikatauluasemastaan. Tämmöinen tilanne koskee tietenkin lähinnä kaukoliikennettä, jossa varsinkin saapuvan liikenteen häiriöt ovat todennäköisempiä. Ne toki voivat vastaavasti heijastua lähtevään liikenteeseen, jos kääntymisajat ovat kovin lyhyitä.

Pääradalla kaukoliikennepuolella minimivuoroväli tulisikin mieluiten olla 4 tai jopa 3 minuuttia (kumpikin on teknisesti mahdollinen), jolloin näin saaduista 15 tai 20 aikataulupolusta osa jätetään reserviin häiriötilanteiden varalta. Kapasiteetti saattaisi olla lähellä nykyistä 12 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa.

Nykyraiteistossa valitettavasti Kaisaniemen ja Linnunlaulun väliset lisäraiteet ovat joustavaan liikennöintiin todennäköisesti liian lyhyitä eikä niitä ole joka tapauksessa liitetty linjaraiteisiin järkevästi (käytännössä kaikkia raiteita tulisi voida käyttää linjaliikenteeseen). 

Pasilassa toteutettavien raide- ja laiturijärjestelyjen jälkeen Pääradan saapuvat junat voivat käyttää itäisempää huoltoliikenneraidetta päärautatieaseman saavuttamiseen. Olettaisin myös lähtevien autopikajunien ajavan tätä reittiä.

Juha

----------


## Murzu

> Kaukoliikenteen toiminta on mutkikkaampaa, koska pitkät seisonta-ajat aiheuttavat raiteenvaihtoja, ja jokainen raiteenvaihto varaa lähtö- ja kohderaiteen sekä kaikki raiteet sen välistä. Tilannetta voi auttaa sillä, että nyt seisottamiseen käytettyjä raiteita käytetään läpiajettaviksi raiteiksi siten, että raiteenvaihto voi tapahtua tarvittaessa saapuvan tai lähteneen junan pohjoispuolella. Ja tällä hetkellä jo ovat käytettävissä Ilmalaan johtavat linjaraiteet samaan tarkoitukseen. Niillähän on kapasiteettia, koska Ilmalaan ei ole tarvetta liikennöidä maksimivuorovälillä....
> 
> .....Tässä siis on ratkaisu Helsingin kapasiteettiongelmaan. Jos ei lähdetä lyhentämään turvalaitteiden minimivuoroväliä, tämä ratkaisu tarjoaa kasvua 48 junapariin, kun nyt on 28. Määräävä tekijä on linjaraiteiden vuoroväli, kun Helsingin kaukoliikenteen käyttämä raiteisto ja raiteenvaihtojen aikataulut sovitetaan siihen, minkä linjaraiteet tarvitsevat. Varmuusvara on sitten aikataulusuunnittelun päättämä asia. Jos halutaan 10 % pelivara, 4 minuutin vuorovälillä kasvuvaraa on 54 junapariin.


En nyt tiedä ymmärsinkö ajatuksesi oikein tai väärin. Mutta tarkoitat mitä ilmeisemmin laiturikapasiteetin kasvamista? Niin tapahtuukin, ja tätä käytetään nykyään ruuhka-aikaan hyväksi, eli seisontaraiteita käytetään jo junien läpiajoon. Tällä mahdollistetaan lähinnä se, että saadaan lisää "reittejä" käyttöön. Joka tapauksessa varsinainen vuorovälikapasiteetti ei ole tästä asiaasta kiinni. Vaan siitä, että junilla kestää tietty aika Helsingin asemalla. Eli ongelma ei ole siinä, että junien täytyisi pystyä kohtaamaan juuri linnunlaulussa. Vaan se, että kun laiturilla on juna, niin sinne ei voi ajaa seuraavaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En nyt tiedä ymmärsinkö ajatuksesi oikein tai väärin. Mutta tarkoitat mitä ilmeisemmin laiturikapasiteetin kasvamista?


Tarkoitin sitä, että vaikka laitureita on enemmän kuin Helsinkiin tulevia linjaraiteita, ajo laitureilta linjaraiteille vie myös aikaa ja voi estää saapuvan tai lähtevän junan pääsyn eteenpäin omalla aikatauluhetkellään. Ja jos näin käy, silloin linjaraiteen käytettävissä oleva kapasiteetti laskee, koska vapaaseen väliin ei saada junaa.

Jos seisotusraiteita käytetään jo nyt lähtevien tai tulevien junien läpiajoon, se tehtäneen juuri em. syystä. Eli esim. jos risteys tai vaihde, joka varaa linjaraiteen, on kauempana kuin heti lähtevän junan pohjoispäässä, saapuva juna voi mennä lähtevän junan linjaraiteen poikki ja lähtevä juna silti lähteä, kun sapuva juna ehtii ylittää linjaraiteen ennen kuin lähtevä juna saavuttaa risteyksen, jota saapuva käytti.

Toiminnallista kapasiteettia siis saadaan lisää, kun linjaraiteiden rinnalla on lähestymisraiteita ja vaihdekujat on kahdennettu. Nythän Pasilasta tulee 10  raidetta, muuta Linnunlaulun sillan eteläpuolella on jo 12 raidetta. Vaihdejärjestely ei vain tue rinnakkaisten raiteiden käyttöä kuin rajoitetusti.




> Eli ongelma ei ole siinä, että junien täytyisi pystyä kohtaamaan juuri linnunlaulussa. Vaan se, että kun laiturilla on juna, niin sinne ei voi ajaa seuraavaa.


Aivan, mutta rinnakkaisen raiteen avulla laituri voidaan saada tyhjäksi. Nyt vain ratapiha ei ole symmetrinen, mikä rajoittaa rinnakkaisten raiteiden hyväksikäyttöä.




> Tämä meidän välinen dialogi kuitenkin käynnistyi siitä, että yritin vakuuttaa, että sinun käsityksesi mukaista lähijunien seisottamista ja siirtelyä ei tapahdu siinä määrin, että se juurikaan vaikuttaisi laiturikapasiteettiin. Se ei vaikuta ainakaan siinä mittakaavassa kuin yrität väittää.


Ehkäpä se on sitten niin, että ei rajoita vielä, mutta siinä tulevaisuudessa, mitä mm. Pisaraselvityksessä pohditaan, vaihtoliikkeet rajoittavat. Minähän olen vain toistanut, mitä muut ovat kirjoittaneet tarkistamatta, ovatko he väärässä vai oikeassa.




> Eri asia sitten on se, miten suuri hintalappu tästä {liikennekäytäntöjen muuttaminen] tulee.


Kun Pisaran hintalappu on 0,51 miljardia, varmaan olisi kannattavaa selvittää tämäkin hintalappu. Sillä vaikka Pisaran louhimisen maksaa Liikennevirasto ja liikennöintimuutokset VR-Yhtymä, me kansalaiset maksamme kumpienkin kaikki menot. Siksi meidän ei kannata vaatia Pisaraa sen vuoksi, että liikennöintikulut nousevat, jos Pisara maksaa enemmän.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Aivan, mutta rinnakkaisen raiteen avulla laituri voidaan saada tyhjäksi. Nyt vain ratapiha ei ole symmetrinen, mikä rajoittaa rinnakkaisten raiteiden hyväksikäyttöä.


Teoriassa kyllä. Tarkoitin kuitenkin sitä, että juna ei välttämättä pääse heti pois laiturilta, vaikka kulkutie olisi vapaa. Junalle on varattu 10-15min aikaa laiturilla, johon kuuluu toki tietty varmuusmarginaali, eli pelivara. Käytännössä esim Ilmalaan peruutettaessa, konduktööri joutuu ensin tarkistamaan onko juna varmasti tyhjä matkustajista. Varsin usein ihmisiä nukkuu junassa, keskellä päivääkin, vaikka juna olisi jo ajat sitten saapunut Helsingin päärautatieasemalle. Tai sitten joku voi olla vielä wc:ssä asioillaan, eikä ole halukas tulemaan ulos. Tähän on hyvä olla varattuna aikaa, jo kävelyyn menee aikaa, koska vaunut on tarkistettava sisältä. Teoriassahan juna voisi peruuttaa Ilmalaan 5min jälkeen saapumisen, mutta se tarkoittaisi sitä, että ihmisiä pitäisi suorastaan alkaa häätämään äkkiä ulos junasta, mikä ei ole kovin hyvää asiakaspalvelua. Luulisin, että tämä on aika yleiseurooppalainen malli, ja ihmiset ovat tottuneet siihen, että Helsingin pääteasemalla junasta ei ole niin kiire ulos. 

Tottakai tietyssä tilanteessa rinnakkaisesta raiteesta on apua. Pari vaihdekujaa lisää olisi tervetullut asia ratapihalle. Melkoinen remontti olisi edessä, taitaisi olla parempi rakentaa koko ratapiha uudelleen. Mutta sitten siihen kapasiteettiasiaan. Eli en millään jaksa uskoa, että linjakapasiteetti tuplaantuisi, ei, ei mitenkään. Itse arvioisin, että uusilla vaihdekujilla saataisiin vähennettyä häiriöitä, ja purettua sumia paremmin. 

Kuitenkin aikataulusuunnittelulla voidaan välttää junien kohtaamiset linnunlaulussa. Varsinkin, kun kaukojunat saapuvat Helsinkiin hieman ennen tasaa, ja lähtevät tasatunnin jälkeen. Kohtaamiset tapahtuvat siis jossain ihan muualla. Tottakai häiriötilanteissa junat saattavat hyvinkin kohdata linnunlaulussa, ja lisäraiteet/vaihteet tätä kautta parantaisivat häiriönsietokykyä. 

Laiturikapasiteetin määrää käytännössä se, mikä on junan seisonta-aika laiturilla. Ja se on juuri tämä 10-15min, eikä se johdu siitä, etteikö junalla olisi tilaa päästä pois. Vaan siitä, että tarkistamiset, kävelyt, asiakaspalvelu, siivous, veturinvaihto, yms asiat vievät aikaa. Käytännössä yhden laiturin kaukojunakapasiteetti on 3 junaa tunnissa. Näille 4-10 raiteille otetaan kuitenkin välillä R/H/Z -junia. Esim jos Z-juna saapuu Helsinkiin 19-yli tasan, niin se lähtee 41-yli takaisin Lahteen, seisonta-aikana 22min. Toki juna voisi lähteä ennemminkin, mutta kun sitä ennen ei aikataulun mukaan lähde R/H/Z-junia. Tai itseasiassa R lähtee 19-yli, eli juuri silloin kun Z saapuu, ja taas H:n lähtöaika on vasta 48-yli.

Tosin veturinvaihdoissa olen pikku hiljaa kallistunut siihen ajatukseen, että ohjausvaunut vähentäisivät seisonta-aikaa, näissä lyhyen matkan IC-2:ssa. Pitkän matkan junathan täytyy kuitenkin käyttää jo senkin vuoksi Ilmalassa, että saadaan vessat tyhjiksi ja vesisäiliöt täytettyä, matka on pidempi ja käyttöaste suurempi. 

On monimutkainen palapeli, johon on vaikea sanoa tyhjentävää mielipidettä. Eikä ollut tarkoitus mitenkään torpedoida ajatuksiasi, vaan enemmänkin tuoda esille joitain sudenkuoppia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kauko- ja taajamajunat ovat toki paljon vaikeampi tapaus (kuten itsekin totesin rajoitteista). Mielenkiintoisempaa olisi kuitenkin puida nimenomaan kaupunkiratojen liikennettä. Antero viittasi aikaisemmin omilla sivuillaan olevaan ratapihakaavioon:

http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Hkiraiteet.gif

Oletan, että rantaradan lähiliikenne tarkoittaa tuossa vain A- ja M-junia ja pääradan lähiliikenne I- ja K-junia. Pitääkö paikkansa, että näille todella varataan yhteensä 8 raidetta? Jos pitää, eikö se ole se kohde, josta voitaisiin melko pienellä vaivalla ottaa 4 raidetta muuhun käyttöön? Lähijunien kääntö pitäisi hoitua matkustajapalvelun kannalta paljon nopeammin, ja seuraava lähtöslotti tulee aina viimeistään 5 minuutin päästä. Käytetäänkö useampia raiteita nyt vain, koska muutakaan käyttöä niille ei kuitenkaan olisi?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Olennainen kysymys on, kuinka monta junaa huipputuntina Helsinkiin pitää saada. Mutta sitäkin rajoittaa Pasilan läpäisykyky. Kuten Juha P Korhonen juuri kirjoitti, Pisaran suunnitelma ei lisää raiteita Pasilassa, joten Pisara ei auta siihen, että Helsinkiin olisi enemmän raiteita. Pullonkaula siirtyy vain Pasilan korkeudelle.
> 
> Jos rakennetaan jokin tai joitain uusia ratoja siten, että Helsingin suuntaan tulee enemmän junia kuin 4 kaksoisraidetta kykenee välittämään, Pisaran tulee alkaa kauempana Helsingistä kuin missä nämä uudet radat yhdistyvät niihin raiteisiin, jotka päätyvät Helsinkiin. Muussa tapauksessa Pisaralla ei ole sitäkään väitettyä merkitystä, että se ratkaisee Helsinkiin päättyvien kaukojunien määrän kasvun. Tässä yksi syy siihen, miksi olen sillä kannalla, että Pisaraa tulee pohtia vanhan U-metrolinjauksen mukaisena, esimerkiksi Huopalahden ja Oulunkylän välille.


Tämä on tietysti totta, oma ajatukseni jäi vähän puolitiehen. Toki sen jälkeen jos Pisara olisi tehtynä, ei olisi iso asia poistaa Pasilan pullonkaulaa. Ja sekin on totta, että nykyiselläänkin varaa kapasiteetin kasvattamiseen olisi, joten Pisara ei ole välttämätön edellytys vaikkapa Lentokenttäradalle. Varsinkaan, kuten Jani Hyvärinen totesi, se ei itsessään lisäisi junaliikennettä, mutta kapasiteettirajoitukset Helsingin päässä voisivat estää vapautuvien Pääradan raiteiden täysimittaisen hyödyntämisen. 

Myös Pisaran länsipään vieminen Huopalahteen on ilman muuta pohtimisen arvoinen mahdollisuus. Ei ehkä niinkään Pisaran ensi vaiheessa, vaan tulevaisuuden mahdollisuutena. Kapasiteetista puheen ollen näet nykyinen ratkaisu, missä lännen kaupunkirata haarautuu jo Huopalahdessa, puolittaa niin Kehäradan kuin Espoon kaupunkiradan maksimikapasiteetin. Haarauma pitäisi siis korvata risteymällä niin että kumpikin rata jatkaisi keskustaan omana raideparinaan. On sitten asia erikseen onko se maksimikapasiteetti koskaan todella tarpeen. Nykyisellään tuskin, mutta tässä tuleekin strateginen näkökulma mukaan: entä jos Klaukkalan rata toteutetaan, ja Histan. Ja vielä kaukoliikennerata oikaistaan Lohjaan ja vanhalle rantaradalle halutaan runsaasti lisää lähiliikennettä.

Kaikkinensa, minä en pitäisi Pisaran hyötyjä ihan pelkästään palvelutasoon liittyvinä, vaan siihen kuuluu myös tietty strateginen etu: se avaa tiettyjä raideverkon kehityspolkuja. Vaikkakin silloin Pasilan pullonkaula täytyisi avata yhtä lailla. Jotta näitä etuja voisi punnita, pitäisi tietenkin olla selvillä, miten laajaa raideverkkoa seudulle halutaan ja kuinka suurelta osin sen halutaan olevan nimen omaan rautatieverkkoa. Ja sitä varten pitäisi tehdä päätöskiä maankäytöstä. Käsittääkseni asia on niin onnellisesti, että tämäntapainen iso työ on työn alla. Kannattaa vaikka vilkaista HSL:n nettisivuja aiheesta. Erityisesti vast'ikään julkaistu raportti maankäytön ja rataverkon kehittämisvaihtoehdoista on kiinnostava. Ei niin vähäisenä detaljina, työssä on pyritty myös mallintamaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöä eri vaihtoehdoissa.

----------


## late-

> Jos meillä on U-Pisara Huopalahti  Helsingin niemi  Oulunkylä, ei se tarkoita sitä, ettei yhtään paikallisjunaa enää kulkisi Pasilaan (ja Helsingin asemalle). Sillä ei kaikkien junien tarvitse ajaa U-lenkkiä, vaikka Mini-Pisarassa kaikki junat pantaisiinkin kiertämään lenkkiä. Tämä asia voidaan U-lenkillä ratkaista joko siten, että esim. Kauklahdesta lähtee KK- ja KP-junia. KK-junat menevät Kantakaupunkiin U-lenkille, KP-junat ajavat Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin.


Tässä tullaan sitten sekä vuorotarjontaan että niihin kalliisiin infraratkaisuihin. Lähtökohtana kaupunkiradoilla on nykyisin 10 minuutin vuoroväli. Jos liikenne jaetaan vaikkapa tasan, tarjonta Espoosta on ruuhkassakin vain 20 minuutin välein Pasilaan ja 20 minuutin välein kantakaupungin muille asemille. Onko tämä riittävä tarjonta näin keskeiselle runkoyhteydelle? Vuoroväliä voi tietysti sopivalla ratkaisulla tihentää, jolloin liikennöintikustannukset kasvavat tuntuvasti ja joudutaan satsaamaan myös infraan. Helsingistä ei myöskään vapaudu kapasiteettia, mutta sitähän laskelmiesi mukaan ei tarvitse vapauttaa. Lisäksi liikennöintikustannukset kasvavat väistämättä ruuhkan ulkopuolella, jos halutaan tarjota kohtuullista vuoroväliä kaikille eri linjoille. Kaluston huipputarvetta tämä ei kuitenkaan lisää.

Verkoston selkeyskin on keskeinen periaate. Jos Helsingin ydinkeskustaan voi joutua kulkemaan kahden eri aseman kautta ja mikä tärkeintä sieltä yhteys voi lähteä kahdelta eri asemalta, tämä ei lisää selkeyttä. Tosin pisaran kanssa jätä jakoa tulee väistämättä kaupunkiradan ja muiden junien välille, mutta onko mielekästä lisätä sitä kovaan hintaan?

Jos sitten pohdimme infratarpeita Huopalahteen saa tehdä melkoisen hässäkän, jos Espoon ja Vantaankosken radoilta pitää molemmilta voida ajaa sekä Pisaralle että normaalisti. Huopalahden aseman eteläpuolella on asutusta ja keskuspuisto, joten sukellus aseman jälkeen vaatii talojen purkamista. Sukellus ennen asemaa vaatii maanalaisen aseman ja lisäksi sisääntulorampit molemmilta kaupunkiradoilta erikseen kaikkine tasoerotuksineen.

Jos tyydytään ajamaan yhdeltä kaupunkiradalta tunneliin ja toiselta pinnalle, vältetään toisen kaupunkiradan tunneliramppi ja samalla menetetään joustavuutta. Tunneli ja maanalainen asema tarvitaan siis edelleen, koska Huopalahden asemalle ei mahdu maan päälle lisää raiteita eikä aseman eteläpuolella ole tilaa sekä rampille tunneliin että rampin ohittaville kaupunkiraiteille. Kapasiteetti kasvaa siis vain aloittamalla tunneli ennen tätä asemaa. Jos vielä halutaan synkatut vaihdot, uusi maanalainen asema pitää tehdä hyvin lähelle nykyisiä raiteita. Kovin kauas sitä ei muutenkaan saa.

Jos Pisaralle tehdään erillinen itäpuolen asema Pasilaan, Pasilan nykyiseltä asemalta vapautuu kaksi laituriraidetta. Ne voidaan käyttää esimerkiksi lentoradalle tai erottelemaan rantaradan taajama- ja kaukojunat, jotka nykyisin häiritsevät herkästi toisiaan. Ilman tätä erillisasemaa Pasilaan ei tule lisäkapasiteettia ja asemalla on tosiaan heikosti varaa lisätä liikennettä.

Pisaraan ja ajantasaukseen liittyen Pisaralle olisi oikeastaan hyvä saada neliraiteinen (2+2) asema keskustaan, jotta pientä ajantasausta olisi varaa tehdä. Näin on tehty Zürichin raiteilla 20-24 ja tehdään myös aseman toisen puolen alle rakenteilla olevilla neljällä raiteella. Helsingin keskustan alta ei vain tahdo löytyä tilaa neljän raiteen asemalle. Kahden raiteen asemassakin on ahtamista. Kahden raiteen asemalla joudutaan kiistatta toimimaan erittäin ohuilla marginaaleilla. Neljälläkin raiteella olisi vähemmän marginaalia kuin nyt.

----------


## Kaid

> Myös Pisaran länsipään vieminen Huopalahteen on ilman muuta pohtimisen arvoinen mahdollisuus. Ei ehkä niinkään Pisaran ensi vaiheessa, vaan tulevaisuuden mahdollisuutena.


Tämänhän voisi toteuttaa vaikka niin, että rakennetaan ensimmäisessä vaiheessa pääradan lähijunille tunneli Pasila-(Alppila)-Hakaniemi-Rautatientori ja siirretään K- sekä I-junat tunneliin. Rautatientorin tunneliasema olisi siis näiden junien väliaikainen pääteasema. Jatkossa rataa jatkettaisiin (mahdollisesti vaiheittain) Töölöön ja sieltä lopulta Huopalahteen. Näin toteutettuna saataisiin Pisaran tuottama hyöty Helsingin ratapihan kannalta (jos sellaista edes todella on) osissa, mutta toisaalta hankkeen kalleuden takia ei jouduttaisi tyytymään minipisaraan vaan saataisiin paremmin palveleva järjestelmä.

----------


## teme

> Jos sitten pohdimme infratarpeita Huopalahteen saa tehdä melkoisen hässäkän, jos Espoon ja Vantaankosken radoilta pitää molemmilta voida ajaa sekä Pisaralle että normaalisti. Huopalahden aseman eteläpuolella on asutusta ja keskuspuisto, joten sukellus aseman jälkeen vaatii talojen purkamista. Sukellus ennen asemaa vaatii maanalaisen aseman ja lisäksi sisääntulorampit molemmilta kaupunkiradoilta erikseen kaikkine tasoerotuksineen.


Eikö se olisi helpompaa tehdä niin että vaan pidennettäisiin Huopalahden laituria? Eli suht samaan aikaan voisi tulla juna sekä Espoon että Vantaankosken suunnasta. Kääntyminen Meilahteen päin sitten jos Mannerheimintien kohdalla.

Liittyen noihin järjestelyihin, yksi asia mitä olen miettinyt enkä ole huomannut kenenkään muun ehdottavan eli idea on luultavasti umpisurkea, mutta mitä jos Kehärata jatkuisi Leppävaaraan? Eli vaikka Myyrmäen eteläpuolelta erkanisi raide länteen joka taas liittyisi jossain Leppävaaran takana kaupunkirataan. Ehkä tähän voisi käyttää Kehä II maavarauksia. Saataisiin Espoosta parempi yhteys lentokentälle ja kehäradan kapasiteetti paremmin käyttöön.

----------


## Miccoz

Niin, ei sen Pisaran tarvitse kulkea Pasilan aseman kautta ollenkaan.

Tunneliin ennen Huopalahtea, siihenhän mahtuu Vihdintien ja Huopalahden aseman väliin jos jonkin moista hässäkkää, jolla junat ohjataan tunneliin. Huopalahdesta Meilahden asemalle, josta vaihtoehtoisesti Sörnäisiin (vaihto metroon)ja sitten takaisin pääradalle Käpylän ja Oulunkylän välistä tai Meilahdesta keskustaan jossa vaihtoyhteys metroon ja pää rautatieasemalle ja sieltä Alppila/Itä-Pasila > päärata.

Lisäksi rantaradan ja pääradan liikenne voitaisiin yhdistetään Ilmalan varikon pohjoispuolelta, jolloin tarvitaan noin 1km uutta rataa. Rata siis kulkee Käpylästä nykyisen ratapihan pohjoispuolelta rantaradalle yhdistyen siihen ennen Hämeenlinnanväylää. Molempiin päihin tarvittaisiin nykyisen Huopalahden kaltainen liittymä, jossa kaupunkirata alittaa kaukoradan, ratapihaa voinee syödä sen verran, keskuspuisto tuottanee enemmän päänvaivaa. (Miksi muuten kaupunkiradat on suunniteltu nykyisille ratapareille?)

Tässä mallissa I/A juna menisi uuden oikoradan kautta, M/P Pisara+Kehärata ja E/K pelkkä Pisara (liityntä Pisara - rantarata) tai kuten nyt (ei Pisara- rantarata liityntää). Ongelmaksi muodostunee Käpylä/Oulunkylä-Hiekkaharju kaupunkirata-väli, johon olisi tunkemassa 3 eri junaa nykyisen kahden sijasta. I/A pysähtyisi joka asemalla, M/P ja E/K vain nykyisillä K-junan asemilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Liittyen noihin järjestelyihin, yksi asia mitä olen miettinyt enkä ole huomannut kenenkään muun ehdottavan eli idea on luultavasti umpisurkea, mutta mitä jos Kehärata jatkuisi Leppävaaraan? Eli vaikka Myyrmäen eteläpuolelta erkanisi raide länteen joka taas liittyisi jossain Leppävaaran takana kaupunkirataa.


On siinä ainakin se (umpi?)surkeus, että se hidastaisi länsivantaalaisten matkaa keskustaan 10 minuutilla eli ajalla, joka lähijunalla menee Kilosta Huopalahteen. Aika iso hidastus melko marginaalisen ryhmän palvelutason parantamiseen.

----------


## teme

> On siinä ainakin se (umpi?)surkeus, että se hidastaisi länsivantaalaisten matkaa keskustaan 10 minuutilla eli ajalla, joka lähijunalla menee Kilosta Huopalahteen. Aika iso hidastus melko marginaalisen ryhmän palvelutason parantamiseen.


En tarkoittanut että se korvaisi nykyisen radan, vaan toisi lisää vuoroja ja vaihtoehtoja. Periaatteessa tuota kautta voisi ajaa vaikka Turun suunnan kaukojunan lentokentälle. Lähinnä minua epäilyttää kustannukset suhteessa matkustajamääriin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä tullaan sitten sekä vuorotarjontaan että niihin kalliisiin infraratkaisuihin. Lähtökohtana kaupunkiradoilla on nykyisin 10 minuutin vuoroväli. Jos liikenne jaetaan vaikkapa tasan, tarjonta Espoosta on ruuhkassakin vain 20 minuutin välein Pasilaan ja 20 minuutin välein kantakaupungin muille asemille. Onko tämä riittävä tarjonta näin keskeiselle runkoyhteydelle?


Niin, jos U-metro olisi metro, Huopalahti olisi vain vaihtoasema. Vuoroväli olisi sekä Espoon että Martinlaakson suunnasta sama, mutta matka-aika vuorovälin verran pidempi niille, jotka vaihtavat. Tämä tietenkin tuntuu vaihdotonta yhteyttä parammalta palvelulta liityntäliikenneopin mukaan, mutta mahtaako oikeasti olla?

Oman muiden kaupunkien kokemukseni mukaan 20 minuutin vuoroväli paikallisjunalla vaihdottomana omaan matkakohteeseen on kelpo palvelua ja tavallinen palvelutaso. Etenkin kun kyse on verkosta. Eikä se taida H:gin seudullakaan olla huonoa palvelua, kun verrataan siihen, mikä on liityntäliikenteen bussien palvelu, erityisesti junaratojen varsilla.

Mutta en väitä, että U-Pisara tai U-metro olisivat parempi tai huonompi kuin Minipisara, vaan minusta vaihtoehtojen tutkimiseen pitää olla rahaa ja halua, kun on kyse miljardiluokan hankkeesta. Ja kuitenkin, kuten totesit, verkollinen selkeys on kyseenalainen Minipisarankin kanssa. Selkeät rengaslinjat ovat aina helpompia hahmottaa kuin kahdeksikot. Tosin, onko tämä oikeasti ongelma? Minipisaran kanssa kukaan ei ole maininnut ongelmaksi sitä, että osa eli pitkän matkan junaryhmät vievät pää- ja Rantaradalta eri paikkoihin kuin muut junat, jos Pisara tehdään.

Mikä muuten on paikallisjunaliikenteen junarunkojen kokoonpano nykyään? Tuli vain mieleeni, että kapasiteettikeskustelu ei ole ainoastaan kyse junavuorojen määrästä, vaan myös siitä, mikä on junavuoron kapasiteetti. Eli onko ja miten paljon varaa lisätä kapasiteettia junakokoja kasvattamalla?

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Mikä muuten on paikallisjunaliikenteen junarunkojen kokoonpano nykyään? Tuli vain mieleeni, että kapasiteettikeskustelu ei ole ainoastaan kyse junavuorojen määrästä, vaan myös siitä, mikä on junavuoron kapasiteetti. Eli onko ja miten paljon varaa lisätä kapasiteettia junakokoja kasvattamalla?


Olen siinä ymmärryksessä, että kaupunkiratojen laitureihin mahtuu neliyksikköinen juna, eli 8 vaunua, n. 220 metriä. Flirtteinä kolme (225 m).

----------


## teme

Jos nyt puhutaan vaihtoehdoista Pisaralle, niin haluaisin nähdä jonkinlaisen metro-juna integraatioehdotuksen joka ei ole keppihevonen megalomaanisella metrolaajennukselle, vaan ratkaisi suurinpiirtein olemassa olevien asemien yhteydet ja kapasiteettiongelman. Aikani kuluksi rustaisin oheisen kuvan, vaatinee vähän selittelyä:
- Kaupunkijunaratojen asemat on muutettu metrokalustokelpoiseksi, tai toisinpäin, vihreitä linjoja voisi tosin ehkä ajaa eri kalustollakin.
- Oulunkylä jälkeen jossain ennen Käpylän asemaa menee tunneli rantaradan raiteille Pasilassa, ideana toimiva vaihto
- Rantaradan raiteet jatkuu Pisaran linjausta Töölön asemalla, sieltä jatketaan Kamppiin sekä metron kääntöraiteiden kautta että Kampin alemmalla asemalle josta rata jatkuu uudelle Erottajan maanalaiselle asemalla. Aseman sisäänkäynnit suurinpiirtein Stockmannin kohdalla ja Erottajan alussa.
- Itäpuolelta Pasilaa menee Pisaran linjaa tunneli metrokiskoille ja Hakaniemeen.
- Uusia maanalaisia asemia tarvitaan 2 kpl, lisäksi Kamppiin jo louhittu otetaan käyttöön. Tunnelirataa jotain 10km. Lisäksi tietenkin kaikki muutostyöt. Maksaa tuskin siltikään enempää kuin Pisara, ja kertaluokkaa vähemmän kuin metrolaajennukset,

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Hieno on.

Metroyhteensopivuuden takia (riippumatta tekniikkavalinnoista) pääradan junia täytyy lyhentää, vähintään  nykyiselle 135m pituudelle, ellei sitten länsimetron asemien 90 metriin. Tästä taas seuraa, että niitä pitänee tihentää, varsinkin kun laajentunut jakelu lisännee suosiota. Tällöin K/vihreä ja I/punainen linja eivät mahdu enää samoille kiskoille eri nopeuksisina. Seurauksena joko pitäisi pistää vihreä pysähtymään joka pysäkillä, tai ottaa lisää kiskoja käyttöön Tiksin ja Ogelin välillä. Eli käytännössä siis rakentaa lentorata.

Itämetron liikennöiminen (länsimetron vaatimilla) lyhyillä junilla saattaisi muuten oikeasti alkaa olla ongelma tässä, kun sen kapasiteetista kolmannes leikkautuu pääradan haaraan (Kamppi-Hagis-väli ei vedä määräänsä enempää junia). Tietysti ne Lepuskista tulevat junat eli joka kolmannen voisi ajaa 135m mittaisina. 

Mutta nyt kyllä tuli ekaa kertaa fiilis, että Vepsäläisen tekniikkayhtenäistämisvisiossa saattaa olla sittenkin jotain järkeä: vaikka se on sellaisenaan turhaa, sen jälkeen tälläiset ideat olisivat ihan toisella tavalla uskottavia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos nyt puhutaan vaihtoehdoista Pisaralle, niin haluaisin nähdä jonkinlaisen metro-juna integraatioehdotuksen joka ei ole keppihevonen megalomaanisella metrolaajennukselle, vaan ratkaisi suurinpiirtein olemassa olevien asemien yhteydet ja kapasiteettiongelman. Aikani kuluksi rustaisin oheisen kuvan, vaatinee vähän selittelyä:


Oliko tässä ajatuksessa nyt tarjolla lisää vuoroja nykyiselle metroradalle? Sellainenhan ei ole mahdollista, jos asemat todellakin lyhennetään, sillä 4-vaunuisilla junilla loppuu henkilökuljetuskapasiteetti Rautatieaseman itäpuolella.

Oikeastaan koko sopan ongelma on epätasapaino Kaivokadun itä- ja länsipuolen kesken. Länsiväylän varressa on suunnilleen yhtä paljon porukkaa kuin Itäväylän ja metron varrella, mutta Länsiväylän varressa on enemmän työpaikkoja ja siten porukan matkat suuntautuvat muuallekin kuin kohti kantakaupunkia. Olen tosin ollut sillä kannalla, että länsimetron rakentaminen sekä sitä seuraava maankäytön tehostaminen voisivat tasapainottaa tilannetta. HSL:n ennusteet eivät kyllä sellaista näytä, ja jos taustalla ovat rakenteelliset erot, niin voivat ne ennusteet olla oikeassakin.




> Mutta nyt kyllä tuli ekaa kertaa fiilis, että Vepsäläisen tekniikkayhtenäistämisvisiossa saattaa olla sittenkin jotain järkeä:


Metron ja junien integrointi on minusta kylläkin ajatus, joka on parempi unohtaa. Vaikka metromiehet ovat unelmoineet junaratojen muuttamisesta metroradoiksi, he toimivat itse kaiken aikaa tätä mahdollisuutta vastaan. Kuljettajattomuus, junakokojen lyhentäminen, 2+2 muovipenkit ja 80 km/h nopeus eivät oikein istu nykyisen lähiliikenteen konseptiin. Puhumattakaan siitä, että ainakin Pisaran kanssa selitetään, että junaradoille olisi löydettävä lisää kapasiteettia. Ei siihen oikein istu ajatus kapasiteetin vähentämisestä, mitä taas puuhataan metrossa.

Eli tilanne on niin, että paikallisjunilla voisi hoitaa kevyesti metron kysynnän mutta metrojunilla ei voi hoitaa lähiliikennettä. Joten ainoa toiminnalliseti mahdollinen yhdistäminen olisi ajaa metrojunat loppuun ja muuttaa metrorata ilmajohdolle ja 55 cm laitureille. Nykyisten asemien pituus kävisi vielä kahdelle Sm-rungolle, mutta lyhennetylle laiturille menee vain yksi 60-metrinen runko (Sm5:kin on vain 75 m pitkä). Kyllä se ehkä riittäisi jonnekin Tapiolaan, mutta sittenkin tulee ongelmaksi se, mihin se yksinäinen runko ruuhka-aikana ajaisi. Missään ei ole varaa tuhlata yhtä vuoroväliä tällaiseen minijunaan. Lännen lyhyillä asemilla siis suljetaan tämäkin kehitysmahdollisuus pois, vaikka 30 vuoden kuluttua tapahtuisikin sellainen ihme, että asennetasolla järkeistäminen kävisikin mahdolliseksi.

Antero

----------


## teme

Otso, ne vihertävät linjat eivät tarkoituksella käytä yhtään nykyistä metroasemaa, eli voivat olla pitkiäkin junia. Yhteisiä asemia keltapunaisen linjan on sen verran vähän että olisi minusta mahdollista käyttää jopa eri laitureita, eli kalusto voisi olla vaikka Flirttejä.

Antero, vuoroväli nykymetrolla tuossa kuviossa olisi sekä keltapunaisella että oranssilla linjalla 6 min, eli idässä 3 ja latvoilla 6, lännessä 3. Kyllä sen kapasiteetin pitäisi riittää lyhyilläkin junilla. Taustajatuksena on myös esim. Laajasalon ratikka joka vähentäisi kuormaa Itämetrostä. Tuo 6 minuutin vuoroväli myös antaisi jotain mahdollisuuksia pikavuoroja jotka eivät pysähdy joka asemalla.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Otso, ne vihertävät linjat eivät tarkoituksella käytä yhtään nykyistä metroasemaa, eli voivat olla pitkiäkin junia.


Mutta punaiset on pakko lyehntää, eli niitä täytyy tihentää (I menee nykyäänkin ruuhkassa tiheämmin kuin K, eikä sillä ole mitenkään liikaa kapasiteettia). Seurauksena tarvitsee lisää tilaa pääradalla. Eri laiturit parilla asemalla eivät varmaan riitä, vaan ohituksia varten tarvitsee oman kiskoparin. R/H/Z-junien sekaav varmaan mahtuisi, jos kaukojunat siirtyisivät lentoradalle. Muutoin ei.

----------


## tlajunen

> I menee nykyäänkin ruuhkassa tiheämmin kuin K


Täsmälleen yhtä tiheästi menevät, 10 minuutin vuoroväleillä molemmat.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Täsmälleen yhtä tiheästi menevät, 10 minuutin vuoroväleillä molemmat.


Seison korjattuna.

Sanoin muistinvaraisesti niiltä ajoilta 90-luvulla kun asuin Käpylässä. Olisi pitänyt tietysti tarkistaa. Pahoitteluni, ja kiitos korjauksesta.

----------


## teme

> Mutta punaiset on pakko lyehntää, eli niitä täytyy tihentää (I menee nykyäänkin ruuhkassa tiheämmin kuin K, eikä sillä ole mitenkään liikaa kapasiteettia). Seurauksena tarvitsee lisää tilaa pääradalla. Eri laiturit parilla asemalla eivät varmaan riitä, vaan ohituksia varten tarvitsee oman kiskoparin. R/H/Z-junien sekaav varmaan mahtuisi, jos kaukojunat siirtyisivät lentoradalle. Muutoin ei.


Nykyisin menee ruuhkaassa 6 K ja 6 I -junaa tunnissa, näppituntumalta etupäässä K on täynnä. Tuossa kuviossa sillä vihreällä K:n korvaajalla (on se sitten metro tai lähijuna) voisi 6 min vuorovälillä 10 junaa tunnissa jotka on niin pitkiä kuin junalaiturit myöten, ja sille keltapunaisella linjalla joka korvaa I-junan ajettaisiin 10 niin pitkää metrojunaa kuin metroa asemat antaa myöten. Mietin asiaa vähän niinkin että olisi eri laiturit, ja tuon punakeltainen linja ajettaisiin M200 junilla joihin on lisätty ilmavirroitus ja tuo Vihreä taas SM-junilla.

----------


## teme

Liikenneministeri vaatii Pisaraa:



> Liikenneministeri keskustan Anu Vehviläinen pitää Helsingin keskustaan suunniteltua niin kutsuttua Pisara-rataa tulevien vuosien tärkeimpänä ratahankkeena. Ministeri kummastelee uuden ratayhteyden hidasta suunnittelutyötä.
> 
> Liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläinen (kesk.) on ottanut ponnekkaasti kantaa Helsingin keskustaan maan alle rakennettavaan Pisara-rataan. Ministeri nimeää Pisara-radan tulevaisuuden ykköshankkeeksi.
> 
> Arviolta miljardi euroa maksava ratayhteys helpottaisi ruuhkaista rautatieaseman ratapihaa ja antaisi mahdollisuuden kehittää koko maan rataliikennettä.


Ei kai se lyhyempi Pisara nyt oikeasti miljardia maksa?




> Ennen Pisararadan valmistumista rataverkoston käyttöä ei voida lisätä. Nykyisellään esimerkiksi Helsingin rautatieasema on saavuttanut rajansa eikä lähi- ja kaukoliikennettä pystytä juuri lisäämään nykyisestä.
> 
> Ministeri Vehviläisen mielestä Pisararadan suunnitelmat ja toteutus pitää saada käyntiin seuraavalla hallituskaudella...


Eli tämä koetaan valtakunnalliseksi hankkeeksi, mikä nopeuttanee toteuttamista.




> Ministeri kummastelee Pisara-ratasuunnitelmien verkkaista etenemistä.
> 
> – Ihmettelen, ettei tätä ole aloitettu aikaisemmin. Kun neljä vuotta sitten oli edellinen pääkaupunkiseudun liikennesuunnitelma, niin Pisara oli siellä jossain ja Kehärata oli ensimmäisenä, ministeri ihmettelee...
> http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2010/0...a_1973209.html


Mikäköhän siinä on ollut tulppana?  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Ei kai se lyhyempi Pisara nyt oikeasti miljardia maksa?


En ehkä olisi kovin yllättynyt. 800 Me ei tunnu riittävän Länsimetroon ja keskustan rakennettu ympäristö on vaikeampi ja asemista täytyy tehdä selvästi isommat kuin metrossa. Mahtavatko kallio-olosuhteet olla Pisaran syvyydellä helpommat keskustassa kuin metroa rakennettaessa? Kieltämättä miljardi on paljon verrattuna vuonna 2006 arvioituun 250 M euroon.

----------


## teme

> En ehkä olisi kovin yllättynyt. 800 Me ei tunnu riittävän Länsimetroon ja keskustan rakennettu ympäristö on vaikeampi ja asemista täytyy tehdä selvästi isommat kuin metrossa. Mahtavatko kallio-olosuhteet olla Pisaran syvyydellä helpommat keskustassa kuin metroa rakennettaessa? Kieltämättä miljardi on paljon verrattuna vuonna 2006 arvioituun 250 M euroon.


Toisaalta 7,5 km rataa kolmelle asemalla syntyisi noin puolella miljardilla Länsimetronkin kustannustasolla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisaalta 7,5 km rataa kolmelle asemalla syntyisi noin puolella miljardilla Länsimetronkin kustannustasolla.


On myös huomioitava, että Pisaran asemat ovat kaksi kertaa nykyisiäkin asemia pidempiä. En tiedä sitten tarkemmin, kuinka paljon se sekä mitoitus isommille matkustajamäärille aiheuttaa kustannuksia rakennustöihin. Ainakin se tarkoittaa leveämpiä ja useampia liukuporras- ja hissikuiluja.

----------


## teme

> On myös huomioitava, että Pisaran asemat ovat kaksi kertaa nykyisiäkin asemia pidempiä. En tiedä sitten tarkemmin, kuinka paljon se sekä mitoitus isommille matkustajamäärille aiheuttaa kustannuksia rakennustöihin. Ainakin se tarkoittaa leveämpiä ja useampia liukuporras- ja hissikuiluja.


Toki näin, mutta minusta niitä asemia ei tarvita kuin kolme, ja lisäksi Hakaniemen asema voinee hyödyntää metroaseman rakenteita, samoin keskustassa varmaan tukeuduttaisiin osittain valmiisiin kävelytunneleihin.

Sen minä kyllä usko että se pitempi Pisara maksaa miljardin, sen takia en siitä innostukkaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Toisaalta 7,5 km rataa kolmelle asemalla syntyisi noin puolella miljardilla Länsimetronkin kustannustasolla.


Itse asiassa Kehäradan budjetti olisi parempi vertailukohta. Siinä on yhtä suuria maanalaisia asemia 2 kpl ja tunnelin pituus on samaa luokkaa kuin Pisarassa. Kokonaissummassa 605 Me on mukana maan päälliset osat, joten tarttis saada joku tarkempi erittely jostain. Sitten pitäis ehkä vielä lisätä jotain vaikeuskerrointa keskustaan rakentamisen takia. Saattaahan myös olla, että liikenneministeri haikaili isoa Pisaraa.

----------


## teme

> Itse asiassa Kehäradan budjetti olisi parempi vertailukohta. Siinä on yhtä suuria maanalaisia asemia 2 kpl ja tunnelin pituus on samaa luokkaa kuin Pisarassa. Kokonaissummassa 605 Me on mukana maan päälliset osat, joten tarttis saada joku tarkempi erittely jostain. Sitten pitäis ehkä vielä lisätä jotain vaikeuskerrointa keskustaan rakentamisen takia. Saattaahan myös olla, että liikenneministeri haikaili isoa Pisaraa.


Joo, sitä Vehviläinen varmaan tarkoitti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse asiassa Kehäradan budjetti olisi parempi vertailukohta. Siinä on yhtä suuria maanalaisia asemia 2 kpl ja tunnelin pituus on samaa luokkaa kuin Pisarassa. Kokonaissummassa 605 Me on mukana maan päälliset osat, joten tarttis saada joku tarkempi erittely jostain. Sitten pitäis ehkä vielä lisätä jotain vaikeuskerrointa keskustaan rakentamisen takia. Saattaahan myös olla, että liikenneministeri haikaili isoa Pisaraa.


Sen täytyy olla jokin "isompi" kuin peruspisara. Kehäratakin kulkee lentoseman alla joten sitä voi verrata vaikeudeltaan keskustaan. Ellei sitten tarkoiteta Kluuvin ruhjetta joka joudutaan toistamiseen jäädyttämään ennen poraamista. Eikö sitä olis mahdollista kiertää etelämpämä?

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Sen täytyy olla jokin "isompi" kuin peruspisara. Kehäratakin kulkee lentoseman alla joten sitä voi verrata vaikeudeltaan keskustaan. Ellei sitten tarkoiteta Kluuvin ruhjetta joka joudutaan toistamiseen jäädyttämään ennen poraamista. Eikö sitä olis mahdollista kiertää etelämpämä?


Netissä on nykyään nähtävästi vaikka mitä, mm. Helsingin kaupungin  Geoteknillisen toimiston tiedote vuodelta 1978 Kluuvin ruhjeen jäädyttämisestä.

Lisää linkkejä samasta paikasta.

Tiedotteen mukaan ruhje ulottuu luode-kaakko -suunnassa Kauppatorin alle saakka, joten jos sen aikoo kokonaan kiertää, niin lenkkiä tulee sen verran, että linjaus ja budjetti menevät aika lailla uusiksi.

Yritin löytää Kehäradan raporteista jotain erittelyä rahankäytöstä. Siellä on kyllä kerrottu tunnelit ja maanpäälliset erikseen, mutta ainoastaan jo käytettyjen rahojen osalta, joten se ei tässä kohtaa paljon lämmittänyt.

----------


## teme

> Netissä on nykyään nähtävästi vaikka mitä, mm. Helsingin kaupungin  Geoteknillisen toimiston tiedote vuodelta 1978 Kluuvin ruhjeen jäädyttämisestä.
> 
> Lisää linkkejä samasta paikasta.
> 
> Tiedotteen mukaan ruhje ulottuu luode-kaakko -suunnassa Kauppatorin alle saakka, joten jos sen aikoo kokonaan kiertää, niin lenkkiä tulee sen verran, että linjaus ja budjetti menevät aika lailla uusiksi.


Logo ekalla sivulla on jotenkin pelottava  :Smile: 

Ettei siitä mentäisi ali kun se keskustan asema on syvällä? Tuon mukaan ruhje on -27 tasoon asti.

----------


## hmikko

> Ettei siitä mentäisi ali kun se keskustan asema on syvällä? Tuon mukaan ruhje on -27 tasoon asti.


Juu ja itse asiassa on pakkokin mennä jos ei ruhjeen läpi haluta, koskapa siirros jatkuu kallioperässä tietysti kilometrejä molempiin suuntiin. Maininta Kauppatorista taisi raportissa olla vaan viittaus ulottuvuuteen Helsingin ruutukaavan alueella. Linkkisivulla on raportti 'Helsingin keskustan kallioruhjeet', jonka kartoista paljastuu katastrofin laajuus. 'Kluuvin' ruhje ulottuu vaikka minne. Kyse ei siis ole täytetystä merenlahdesta, vaan kallioperässä olevasta siirroslinjasta. Toisaalta eikös Pisaran linjaus muutenkin ole tuossa kohtaa metrotunnelin alapuolella, joten ehkä tässä ei sen suurempaa ongelmaa olekaan.

Kehärataan verrattuna keskustakerrointa taitaa ruhjeesta riippumatta silti tulla. Esimerkiksi Kehäradan tunnelin suut ovat aikalailla pellolla Pasilaan verrattuna, ja olettaisin, että esim. Hakaniemen aseman rakentamisessa metroliikenteen järkyttämisen välttämisestä tulee kustannuksia.

----------


## Max

Off-topic: Ruhjetta kuvaavassa kartassa näkyi raiteita nykyisen Elielinaukion paikalla. Onko tavara-asema tosiaan jatkunut joskus niin pitkälle? Omat muistikuvat tuolta ajalta eivät valitettavasti kerro asiasta mitään...  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Off-topic: Ruhjetta kuvaavassa kartassa näkyi raiteita nykyisen Elielinaukion paikalla. Onko tavara-asema tosiaan jatkunut joskus niin pitkälle? Omat muistikuvat tuolta ajalta eivät valitettavasti kerro asiasta mitään...


On jatkunut. Rakennus jossa nykyisin toimii ravintola Vltava oli enen kiitotavaratoimisto, ja raitet alkoivat heti sen takana. Myös postitalon seinän vierestä  kulki raiteita jossa postivaunuja kuormattiin. Raiteet purettiin joskus 1970-80 luvun taitteessa ja Elielinaukio toimi pitkään parkkipaikkana. 

t.Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Liikenneministeri vaatii Pisaraa:


Tässä saattaa hyvinkin käydä niin, että Suomen Keskustan jäsenkirjaa kantava ja savo-karjalasta tuleva ministeri pelastaa Helsingin oranssilta hukkaputkelta jota myös Töölön metroksi on joissain visinäärisissä hahmotelmissa kutsuttu.

En edes usko kirjoittamaani.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On jatkunut. Rakennus jossa nykyisin toimii ravintola Vltava oli enen kiitotavaratoimisto, ja raitet alkoivat heti sen takana.


Alun perin se on Helsingin toisen veturitallin toimistorakennus. Ja alun perin ovat Helsingin aseman henkilöraiteet päättyneet siihen, missä nykyään on metron sisäänkäyntikoppi Kaivokadun pohjoispuolella. Alkuperäinen Helsingin asemarakennus sijaitsi siinä raiteiden itäpuolella. Yksi raide on vienyt Kaivokadun yli päättyen siihen kohtaan, missä on nykyään Kaivotalo.

Eliel Saarisen piirtämän nykyisen asemarakennuksen valmistumien mullisti maisemat ja syntyi Asema-aukio. Nykyisen hotellin paikalla oli kuitenkin pitkään Helsingin konepaja ja sitten kiitotavara-asema.




> Tässä saattaa hyvinkin käydä niin, että Suomen Keskustan jäsenkirjaa kantava ja savo-karjalasta tuleva ministeri pelastaa Helsingin oranssilta hukkaputkelta jota myös Töölön metroksi on joissain visinäärisissä hahmotelmissa kutsuttu.


Niin, Keskustaahan sopii syyttää aluepolitiikasta... Itse kyllä näen jopa pääkaupunkiseudulla huomattavasti hyödyllisempiä ja kiireellisempiä joukkoliikennehankkeita kuin keskustan kehämetro, jonka tarpeellisuudesta en ole vieläkään nähnyt hyväksyttävää perustetta. Pikemminkin näyttää siltä, että kaikki sellaiset hankkeet, jotka määritellään ”välttämättömiksi” ovat tavalla tai toisella turhia. Välttämättömäksi selittäminen vain on tärkeätä, koska silloin ei tarvita oikeita perusteluita.

Mutta se on kyllä selvä, että Pisaraa on viivyttänyt vain Töölön metro. Sillä onhan se jokseenkin selvää, että tämän kokoisessa kaupungissa ei 6-kerroksisen Töölön alla todellakaan tarvita kahta metroa. Kisan häviää lopullisesti se metroporukka, joka ei onnistu viivyttämään toisen porukan metrohanketta. 20 vuotta ovat oranssit olleet voitolla, nyt näyttää siltä, että punaiset ovat saaneet oransseista ainakin hyvän otteen. Raha ei muuten ole ollut kummallakaan porukalla koskaan ongelma. Rahaahan ei ”välttämättömissä” hankkeissa mitata.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Yksi raide on vienyt Kaivokadun yli päättyen siihen kohtaan, missä on nykyään Aikatalo.


Ja ellen ole väärin ymmärtänyt, siellä sijaitsee edelleenkin valtion rataverkon ratakilometrijärjestelmän nollapiste. Ei toki enää fyysisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja ellen ole väärin ymmärtänyt, siellä sijaitsee edelleenkin valtion rataverkon ratakilometrijärjestelmän nollapiste. Ei toki enää fyysisesti.


Totta tuo taitaa olla. Ja varsin ymmärrettävää. Kun tolpat on joskus paikalleen pantu yhden pisteen mukaan, aika tolkutonta olisi joka tolpan paikkaa muuttaa sen mukaan, mitä tehdään Helsingin aseman raiteistolla.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Alkuperäinen Helsingin asemarakennus sijaitsi siinä raiteiden itäpuolella. Yksi raide on vienyt Kaivokadun yli päättyen siihen kohtaan, missä on nykyään Aikatalo.


Vanhana stadilaisena korjaan "Aikatalon" "Kaivotaloksi". "Aikatalokin" on olemassa, mutta se on hieman loitompana "Ateneumin" takana.

Rautatien 0-piste on Kaivokadussa. Vielä 1970-luvun alkupuolella ennen metroon liittyviä kadunmylläyksiä, jolloin raitiotietäkin siirrettiin työmaiden takia monelle mutkalle, Kaivokadun pinnassa oli asiasta kertova metallinen muistolaatta. Se oli lännestä itään ajettavalla toisella kaistalla, ratikkapysäkkiä lähinnä, pysäkin kohdalla. Joskus sitä tuli ihmeteltyä skurua odotellessa kaiteen takaa. Ja sittemmin Asematunnelissa olleen kahvilan (eli nykyisen R-kioskin) keskipylvästä mainostettiin 0-pisteeksi. Siinä taisi olla tienviittoja eri suuntiin - paikannimiä ja etäisyydet. Paikka onkin aika lähellä oikeaa 0-kohtaa.

Maanteiden 0-piste oli aikoinaan, silloin, Kaivokadun-Kaisaniemenkadun-Mikonkadun risteyksessä. Siinä oli pitkään vanhanmallinen tienviitta, jossa oli kaikkien valtatiesuuntien viisariviitat, seuraavan kaupungin nimi ja etäisyys. Nykyään taitaa maanteiden 0-kohta olla siirtynyt Erottajalle Mannerheimintien alkuun.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ja ellen ole väärin ymmärtänyt, siellä sijaitsee edelleenkin valtion rataverkon ratakilometrijärjestelmän nollapiste. Ei toki enää fyysisesti.


Siihen fyysisen tolpan kohdalle voisi ehdottaa jotain muistomerkkiä. On tuo sentään aika merkittävä paikka. Ellei sitten ole jonkun rakennuksen seinien sisällä. No laatan seinään voisi silti laittaa, vaikka pointti vähän kärsii jos ei ole juuri kohdallaan.

Osaako joku historiaa paremmin tunteva sanoa, missä kohti se nollapiste on tarkalleen ollut? Vai onko sille edes ajateltavissa (suunnilleen) täsmällistä paikkaa?

Edit: kah, Compact ehti jo vastata ennen kysymystä

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaako joku historiaa paremmin tunteva sanoa, missä kohti se nollapiste on tarkalleen ollut? Vai onko sille edes ajateltavissa (suunnilleen) täsmällistä paikkaa?


Ei sinulla Compact satu olemaan kuvaa tuosta kadun laatasta?

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Ei sinulla Compact satu olemaan kuvaa tuosta kadun laatasta?


Eipä ole. Ei ole kuin muistikuva. Se oli jotain kokoluokkaa "kaivonkantta pienempi" ja ilmeisesti aika tarkkaan siinä kohtaa missä sen kuuluikin olla. Varmaankin pantu metallikeräykseen silloin kun Kaivokatua myllättiin metron takia. Enkä tiedä että kenen tahon aikaansaannos tuo "muistomerkki" oli ja milloin siihen laitettu. Olisiko liittynyt VR:n 100-v juhliin? Varmastikaan se ei ole siinä ollut Eliel Saarisen ajoista.

Aseman pysäkillä tuli tuohon aikaan iltamyöhällä useinkin odoteltua Kolmosta suuntana "Viidenminuutinpysäkki", kun tuli käytyä liiankin kanssa kuluttamassa aikaa rautatieharrastajien kerholla PRK:ssa. Myös Anteron suosikkipaikkoja.

----------


## GT8N

Helsinki asema -liikennepaikan virallinen sijainti on kilometrillä 0+159. Laatan paikkaa pitäisi olla siis 159m päässä aseman "sisäpihan" päätepuskureista.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Helsinki asema -liikennepaikan virallinen sijainti on kilometrillä 0+159. Laatan paikkaa pitäisi olla siis 159m päässä aseman "sisäpihan" päätepuskureista.


Palaten tästä vähän lähemmsä ketjun otsikkoa, miten Pisaralle on muuten suunnitelu asemien sijainnit merkittävän ratakilometrijärjeslemässä, osaako joku sanoa tai arvailla? Kun se kiertää Helsingin aseman silmukkana, ja vielä käy nollapisteen eteläpuolellakin (keskustan asemahan on Kaivokadusta hiukan etelään), niin se vaatinee jotain pientä luovuuttaa, että asemille voidaan määritellä sijainnit?

----------


## Compact

> ...Kun se kiertää Helsingin aseman silmukkana, ja vielä käy nollapisteen eteläpuolellakin (keskustan asemahan on Kaivokadusta hiukan etelään), niin se vaatinee jotain pientä luovuuttaa, että asemille voidaan määritellä sijainnit?


Helsingin entinen satamarata oli myös km-järjestelmässä ja lenkki teki lähes silmukan etelä-Helsingissä, 0-pisteen eteläpuolella  :Smile: 

Ei tuon Pisaran kilometrittäminen ole varmastikaan mikään ongelma. Kunhan päätetään vain ensin, että kumpaa suuntaa pidetään määräävänä. Pääradalla olevalla tulevaisuuden lähtövaihteella on jokin km-lukema ja siitä sitten jatketaan senttisentiltä eteenpäin uutta rataa sinne pääradan toiseen liittymään. Toisen pään tulovaihteella on siten kaksi km-lukemaa, Pääradan ja Pisaran, kuten on lukemattomalla määrällä Suomen eri risteysasemilla myös vanhastaan. Oikeasti tuo erkanemispaikka puolin ja toisin, saa jonkin  liikennepaikkanimen lähimaantieteestä sekä tuplakilometrisijainnin.

Taitaa olla sama kohtalo Kehäradalla. Kilometrit Vantaankoskelta jatkuvat Pääradalle, uudelle liikennepaikalle nimeltään *Havukoski*, jossa Kehärata liittyy Päärataan.

----------


## Teme444

Pitääpä postata tällekkin palstalle kun en piiiitkään aikaa ole sitä tehnyt. Tosin lainaan joitakin vanhempia viestejä.




> Mutta taajamajunaliikennettä kieltämättä voisi lisätä, samoin suurten kaupunkien lähiliikennettä myös Helsingin ulkopuolella. Luulen tosin että yksiraiteiset rataosat ovat melko iso ongelma.
> 
> Ja tasaväliaikataulu olisi aivan ehdoton.
> 
> Eri asia sitten on, tapahtuuko kaikki tämä jos pisara tulee. Tai onko pisara ainoa vaihtoehto toteuttaa tämä.


Voisin sanoa, että oikeastaan kaikenlaiset järjestelyt on mahdollisia ihan riippumatta Pisarasta. Toisaalta Pisara itsessään ei oikeastaan pakota mihinkään järjestelyyn mitä ei muuten joutuisi tekemään.




> En ole itse Pisaran puolesta tai vastaan, koska en ole nähnyt yhtään luotettavaa selvitystä siitä, onkon Pisaran tunnelin ja asemien rakentaminen perusteltavissa. Louhinta-alan työllistäminen ei minulle perusteeksi käy, ja matkustajien ja kaupunkitalouden hyötyjä ei ole vielä osoitettu. Pisarasta tehdään YVA ensi talvena. YVA-ohjelmasta sai kuka vaan antaa lausuntoja kesäkuussa. YVA:ssa nämä asiat voisi selvittää, mutta jos esitetyn ohjelman mukaan toimitaan, niin ei kyllä selvitetä.


Itse niiden tietojen perusteella joita minulla Pisarasta on, olen kallistumassa sitä vastaan. Argumentit mm. kapasiteetin riittävyydestä eivät kestä lähempää tarkastelua tämän päivän tarpeita silmällä pitäen. Pisara toki antaa tulevaisuuteen mahdollisuuksia virtauksen suurentamiselle, mutta ne olisi toteutettavissa toisinkin (siitä lopussa lisää) ja vieläpä niin, että kokonaisuus on käyttäjä kannalta järkiperäisempi ja liikenneympäristö toimivampi.




> Eri asia on sitten se, jos 4 x 5 min vuoroväli eli 48 junaa tunnissa ei riitä. Silloin on joko lyhennettävä liikenteenohjauksessa mahdollista vuoroväliä nykyisestä 5 minuutista tai rakennettava lisää Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin saapuvia raiteita. Esim. 4 min. vuoroväli (ei ole mitenkään mahdoton) on 60 junaa eli 12 lisää. Se on sama määrä kuin rakentaa yksi 2-raiteinen rata lisää. Jos arvellaan, että sellaisen kustannus on puolet Pisarasta, niin voinee kysyä, saako halvemmalla 4 min. vuorovälin Huopalahteen ja Tikkurilaan kuin puolikkaan Pisaraa?


Hyviä kysymyksiä, mutta oikeaa vastausta ei minulla ja tuskin kellään muullakaan ei kaiketi ole. En kuitenkaan osaa katsoa Pisaraa erillisenä hankkeena. Pisara on lähinnä eräänlaista tulpan siirtämistä, mutta oikeampi kysymys on mielestäni se, että onko mahdollisesti sen tuomalle kapasiteetille mitään käyttöä.

Kuten jo jonkun ketjuun postaama kaavio radoista Helsingissä osoittaa
http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Hkiraiteet.gif
sen, että asema puolestaan jakaantuu kolmeen osaan jo nyt. Voidaan nimittää näitä osa-alueita pieniksi raiteiksi, keskiraiteiksi ja isoiksi raiteiksi. Jo alun alkaen asema olisi pitänyt pienten raiteiden osalta olisi pitänyt erota keskiraiteista jonkin verran nykyistä pohjoisempaa. Tällöin pienet raiteet olisi voitu taivuttaa keskiraiteiden alle. Tällöin olisi oltu noin puolitoista kerrosta maanpinnan alapuolella. Tietääkseni tämä olisi rakennusteknisesti täysin mahdollinen ratkaisu edelleenkin. Tällöin ns. metrotasolle tulisi asemalaiturit jolloin ko. tasolta olisi suora liukuporras ja hissiyhteys niin asemahalliin, katutasoon asematunneliin sekä Metroon. Lisäksi junat ovat oikeasti likimain keskuskadun tasolla, joka tarkoittaa huomattavasti lyhyempää kävelyä mahdolliseen jatkoyhteyteen.

Lisäksi jos tarve vaatii, niin niin isojen raiteiden osalta on mahdollista toteuttaa samanlainen järjestely, jolloin nämä raiteet painuvat kuiluun ja päätyvät elienlin aukiolla samaan paikkaan edellä mainittujen raiteiden viereen.

Pienetraiteet olisi silloin mahdollista toteuttaa jopa 8-raiteisina ja jos molemmat sekä pienet ja isot raiteet toteutetaan noin saadaan koko lähiliikenne plus huomattava määrä lisäliikennettä on toteuttettavissa samalta laituritasolta käytännössä Kaivokadun alta. Kauokoliikenteelle jäisi nykyiset keskiraiteet, joiden osalta käsitykseni mukaan nykyiset raiteet olisivat riittävät ilman erillistä lisärakentamistakin.

Jutun pointti on siinä, että ratkaisu olisi halvempi kuin esitetty pisara (kustannuksia noin 20% minipisaran kustannuksista) se antaisi vähintään saman kapasiteeetti lisän kuin ehdotetu minipisara sekä selkeyttäisi Helsingin asemarakennetta ja liikennejärjestelmää.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> .Kuten jo jonkun ketjuun postaama kaavio radoista Helsingissä osoittaa
> http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Hkiraiteet.gif
> sen, että asema puolestaan jakaantuu kolmeen osaan jo nyt. Voidaan nimittää näitä osa-alueita pieniksi raiteiksi, keskiraiteiksi ja isoiksi raiteiksi. Jo alun alkaen asema olisi pitänyt pienten raiteiden osalta olisi pitänyt erota keskiraiteista jonkin verran nykyistä pohjoisempaa. Tällöin pienet raiteet olisi voitu taivuttaa keskiraiteiden alle. Tällöin olisi oltu noin puolitoista kerrosta maanpinnan alapuolella. Tietääkseni tämä olisi rakennusteknisesti täysin mahdollinen ratkaisu edelleenkin. Tällöin ns. metrotasolle tulisi asemalaiturit jolloin ko. tasolta olisi suora liukuporras ja hissiyhteys niin asemahalliin, katutasoon asematunneliin sekä Metroon. Lisäksi junat ovat oikeasti likimain keskuskadun tasolla, joka tarkoittaa huomattavasti lyhyempää kävelyä mahdolliseen jatkoyhteyteen.
> 
> Lisäksi jos tarve vaatii, niin niin isojen raiteiden osalta on mahdollista toteuttaa samanlainen järjestely, jolloin nämä raiteet painuvat kuiluun ja päätyvät elienlin aukiolla samaan paikkaan edellä mainittujen raiteiden viereen.
> 
> Pienetraiteet olisi silloin mahdollista toteuttaa jopa 8-raiteisina ja jos molemmat sekä pienet ja isot raiteet toteutetaan noin saadaan koko lähiliikenne plus huomattava määrä lisäliikennettä on toteuttettavissa samalta laituritasolta käytännössä Kaivokadun alta. Kauokoliikenteelle jäisi nykyiset keskiraiteet, joiden osalta käsitykseni mukaan nykyiset raiteet olisivat riittävät ilman erillistä lisärakentamistakin.
> 
> Jutun pointti on siinä, että ratkaisu olisi halvempi kuin esitetty pisara (kustannuksia noin 20% minipisaran kustannuksista) se antaisi vähintään saman kapasiteeetti lisän kuin ehdotetu minipisara sekä selkeyttäisi Helsingin asemarakennetta ja liikennejärjestelmää.


Ymmärränkö oikein, että eri suuntien ja liikennetyyppien raiteita ja laiturialueita tavallaan 'pinottaisiin' päällekkäin? Tämä kuulostaa minusta erinomaiselta ajatukselta. Jos ajatuksen vie loogiseen loppuunsa, voitaisiin Töölönlahti tällöin vapauttaa kokonaan kansalaisten käyttöön, koska kaikki rata- ja laiturialueet sijaitsisivat maan alla päällekkäin, kenties kolmessa kerroksessa. Hieman vastaava ratkaisuhan on muuten Pariisin Gare du Nordilla, jossa paikallisjunilla (TER) on oma maanalainen pääteterminaalinsa ja pitkän matkan junat taas ovat maan päällä. Samaan yhteyteen on rakennettu tietysti myös metroasema ja pikametroasema (RER). 

Vaikka pisara ratkaisuna on minusta vaikuttanut aina vähän väkinäiseltä, kannatan sitä parempien vaihtoehtojen puuttuessa. Ehkä parempi vaihtoehto voisi olla juuri kuvailemasi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hieman vastaava ratkaisuhan on muuten Pariisin Gare du Nordilla, jossa paikallisjunilla (TER) on oma maanalainen pääteterminaalinsa ja pitkän matkan junat taas ovat maan päällä. Samaan yhteyteen on rakennettu tietysti myös metroasema ja pikametroasema (RER).


Menee hieman sivuraiteille aiheesta, mutta ajaako tarkkaan ottaen Gare du Nord'ille yksikään TER-juna? Paikallisjunaliikennettä kyllä on, mutta Île-de Francen alueellahan se on nimeltään Transilien. Toisaalta olen ymmärtänyt, että TER on vähän kuin RER:n versio Pariisin ulkopuolista Ranskaa varten. Ensin oli RER = Réseau Express Régional ja sitten paljon myöhemmin samaa konseptia ryhdyttiin toteuttamaan muuallakin nimellä TER = Train Express Régional.

Tosin tästäkin vielä hieman sivupolulle: vaikka Île-de-Francessa ei olisikaan omaa TER:ää niin se ei totaalisesti sulje pois sitä, etteikö Gare du Nordille saattaisi joku TER ajaa. Ja voilà, selvisihän se: naapurialueen TER Picardie liikennöi sinne vuoroja mm. Gisorsista, Beauvais'sta, Amiensista ja Compiègnesta Créil'n ja/tai Pontoisen kautta. Kts. karttaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Tietääkseni tämä olisi rakennusteknisesti täysin mahdollinen ratkaisu edelleenkin. Tällöin ns. metrotasolle tulisi asemalaiturit jolloin ko. tasolta olisi suora liukuporras ja hissiyhteys niin asemahalliin, katutasoon asematunneliin sekä Metroon. Lisäksi junat ovat oikeasti likimain keskuskadun tasolla, joka tarkoittaa huomattavasti lyhyempää kävelyä mahdolliseen jatkoyhteyteen.


Jos nyt käsitän oikein, niin tuo tarkoittaisi nykyisen asemarakennuksen alittamista koko aseman siipien väliin jäävän laiturialueen leveydeltä vain vähän katutason alapuolella. Metroaseman ylätaso ja asematunneli menisivät uusiksi, asemarakennus pitäisi tukea rakentamisen ajan jollain lailla ja taitaisi tuossa mennä puupaalut muualtakin aseman alta vaihtoon. Mahtaisko oikeasti tulla edullisemmaksi kuin Pisara? Sinänsä asematunneli on rakennelmana sellainen, että itselläni ei sitä jäisi sen suurempi ikävä. Koko homma vaan tuntuu siltä, että liikennettä pitäsi pikemminkin pyrkiä hajauttamaan uusille pääteasemille (esim. Kalasatama) kuin änkemään päällekkäin Rautatientorille.

----------


## j-lu

->Mielestäni Pisaran neljä keskeistä perustetta tärkeysjärjestyksessä ovat:

1. Lähijunalla matkustavien parempi jakelu/keräys kantakaupungin alueella
2. Parempi vaihtoyhteys metroon
3. Lähiliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvu
4. Rautatiestandardin mukaisen metron rakentaminen HKL:n metron sijaan

Näistä ensimmäinen perustelee yksin Pisaran hyödyllisyyden. Matka-ajat lyhenevät, ihmiset säästävät aikaa. Samaa tavoitetta kohti, siis matka-aikojen lyhentämistä, vie myös toinen peruste, joskin se ja kolmas ovat toteutettavissa ehkä halvemmallakin kuin Pisaralla.

Sen perusteella mitä olen lukenut ja kuullut rautatieaseman alueen maapohjasta, kovin lähelle maan pintaa ei ole kannattavaa rakentaa raiteita. Saveen rakentaminen tulee niin kalliiksi, että samaan hintaan saanee hyvin suuren osan Pisarasilmukasta kallioon.

Pisaran realistiset vaihtoehdot ovat mielestäni vähissä. Teoriassa sen voisi toteuttaa osapuilleen samalla linjauksella pikaraitiotieyhteytenä, joka kulkisi suurilta osin maan päällä eristettynä (Nordenskiöldinkatu, Topeliuksenkatu, Runeberginkatu, maan alle ja ulos Kaisaniemenkadulla, Hämeentie, Mäkelänkatu/Teollisuuskatu ja tarvittavilta osin taas maan alle Pasilaan). Tällöin Pasilaan tulisi vaihto, toisaalta hanke olisi huomattavasti halvempi kuin Pisara.

Tietysti on Töölön metro. Siltä osin kuin Töölön metro on järkevä, se tarkoittaa myös vaihtoa Pasilassa samoin kuin pikaraitiotie ja niiltä osin kuin se ei ole järkevä - Paloheinän ja Viikin pellot - se on syy kannattaa Pisaraa.

----------


## petteri

Ratakapasiteetin vapauttaminen Pasilan ja Helsingin väliltä Pisaralla mahdollistaa raideliikenteen lisäkapasiteetin keskustaan ilman Töölön metroa. Toisaalta Kaisaniemen reunan raiteet ovat niin surkealla paikalla, että on tosi huonoa palvelua ajaa mitään junia niin pitkän kävelymatkan päähän. Toki myös Elielinaukion raiteet ovat kaukana, mutta vähän paremmassa paikassa.

Pisaran vapauttamalle ratakapasiteetille on kyllä selkeä tilaus. Toki laajempi lähiliikenteen kehittäminen ja pääradan liikenteen nopeuttaminen vaatinee myös uutta pääradan linjausta lentoaseman kautta.

----------


## Teme444

> Jos nyt käsitän oikein, niin tuo tarkoittaisi nykyisen asemarakennuksen alittamista koko aseman siipien väliin jäävän laiturialueen leveydeltä vain vähän katutason alapuolella. Metroaseman ylätaso ja asematunneli menisivät uusiksi, asemarakennus pitäisi tukea rakentamisen ajan jollain lailla ja taitaisi tuossa mennä puupaalut muualtakin aseman alta vaihtoon. Mahtaisko oikeasti tulla edullisemmaksi kuin Pisara? Sinänsä asematunneli on rakennelmana sellainen, että itselläni ei sitä jäisi sen suurempi ikävä. Koko homma vaan tuntuu siltä, että liikennettä pitäsi pikemminkin pyrkiä hajauttamaan uusille pääteasemille (esim. Kalasatama) kuin änkemään päällekkäin Rautatientorille.


Anteeksi taisin kirjoittaa hieman harhaan johtavasti.

Fyysisesti puskimet olisivat noilla tasoilla linjassa horisontaalisesti keskenään. Tällöin mainitsemaltasi tukemisongelmalta vältytään. Toisaalta tätä alitusta ei voidan tehdä toisestakaan syystä. Se syy on se, että jos moinen alitus tehdään niin junan vaatima tila korkeussuunnassa on sen verran suuri, että se joudttaisiin tekemään syvemmälle kuin mainittu metrotaso on nykyään. Näin siksi, että aseman kellarikerroksessa on hyvin laajat huolto, sosiaali ja tekniset tilat. Sen sijaan noista tiloista on karsittavissa aseman ali kulkevat neljä (sikäli jos käytetään 8 raidetta) läpikulkua. Läpikulut ovat yhdeysessä toisiinsa ja jokainen noista on samassa tasoassa metrotason kanssa jä päätyvät tuolle tasolle. Yhdessä näistä läpikuluista sijaitsee liukuportaan asemahalliin. Ylöstulo voisi olla nykyisen minuuttibaarin (sikäli kun nimen muistan oikein) paikalla. Toisessa on liukuportaat Kaivokadulle. Ylöstulo suurinpiirtein nykyisen terassibaarin länsikulmassa. Metrotasolta kuten nykyäänkin on liukuporrasyhteys sekä metroon, että asematunneliin.

Toinen tunneli joka edellämainitut laiturit yhdistäisi on jo valmiiksi kaivettu nykyisten laiturien keskelle karkeasti siipien päiden tasalle, siihen holiday Innin kohdalle. Tämä tunneli palvelisi molempia tasoja hisseineen.

Laajoja kaivamisia ei tarvita aseman kaivokadunpuolella vaikka metrotasoa onkin jakettava itä-länsi-suunnassa kumpaankin suuntaan, mutta kun se on jo valmiiksi olemassa olevan infran kanssa eritasossa sen ei pitäisi olla varsinaisesti ongelma. Ainoa missä tarvitaan suurempia töitä on nykyisen ratapihan alla ja siellä maaperä pitää erikseen tukea.




> Ymmärränkö oikein, että eri suuntien ja liikennetyyppien raiteita ja laiturialueita tavallaan 'pinottaisiin' päällekkäin? Tämä kuulostaa minusta erinomaiselta ajatukselta. Jos ajatuksen vie loogiseen loppuunsa, voitaisiin Töölönlahti tällöin vapauttaa kokonaan kansalaisten käyttöön, koska kaikki rata- ja laiturialueet sijaitsisivat maan alla päällekkäin, kenties kolmessa kerroksessa. Hieman vastaava ratkaisuhan on muuten Pariisin Gare du Nordilla, jossa paikallisjunilla (TER) on oma maanalainen pääteterminaalinsa ja pitkän matkan junat taas ovat maan päällä. Samaan yhteyteen on rakennettu tietysti myös metroasema ja pikametroasema (RER). 
> 
> Vaikka pisara ratkaisuna on minusta vaikuttanut aina vähän väkinäiseltä, kannatan sitä parempien vaihtoehtojen puuttuessa. Ehkä parempi vaihtoehto voisi olla juuri kuvailemasi.


Idea on nimen omaan tuossa pinoamisessa, jossa liikennetyypit erotellaan keskenään erikerroksiin. Tällä saadaan toimivuutta lisää ja se on käyttäjän kannalta myöskin helpommin miellettävissä toiminnallisesti. Toinen on se, että tällöin myös saadaan helpompi liitettävyys pinnalla toimivaan kantakaupungin liikennejärjestelmiin (lähinnä ratikka, mutta miksi ei myös Elielin aukion bussit) sekä järkiperäisempi liityntä mahdolliselle jatkoyhteydelle olipa se sitten metro taikka toinen juna (vaikka junan osalta Pasila olisi edelleen fiksumpi paikka vaihdolle).

Kolmeen tasoon sitä kuitenkaan ei voi laittaa edellä mainitusta syystä. Tai no varmaan voitaisiin, mutta alkaa kustannukset olemaan järkyttäviä ja toisekseen toiminnallisuus kärsii. Sen sijaan nämä "pienten raiteiden" osuus tulee samassa tasossa olevan "isojen raiteden" osuuden viereen. Tällöin Elielin aukion pinnalliset toiminnot voivat säilyä muuttumattomina ja nykyiset isot raiteet voivat olla pinnan alle jo ennen Holiday Inniä, jolloin näiden nyt varaamaan maapinta-alalle voidaan laittaa kansipäälle ja käyttää ko. tilaa hyödyksi muuten.

----------


## kkuosmanen

Jos pisararata rakennettaisiinkin sillalle. Se lähtisi Pasilasta nousuun, kulkisi nykyisten raiteiden yläpuolella, tekisi lenkin Kaisaniemen puiston reunaa nykyisen ratapihan yli ja palaisi takaisin Pasilaan. Kuinkahan kalliiksi tämä ratkaisu tulisi verrattuna maanalaiseen pisaraan.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos pisararata rakennettaisiinkin sillalle. Se lähtisi Pasilasta nousuun, kulkisi nykyisten raiteiden yläpuolella, tekisi lenkin Kaisaniemen puiston reunaa nykyisen ratapihan yli ja palaisi takaisin Pasilaan. Kuinkahan kalliiksi tämä ratkaisu tulisi verrattuna maanalaiseen pisaraan.


Tuommoinen ei kyllä menisi mitenkään läpi mistään poliittisesta elimestä eikä kyllä virastostakaan, joten hinta on aika toissijainen kysymys.

----------


## j-lu

->Täyttelin tuossa Keno-kuponkia kioskilla ja mieleen tuli Pisara-radan linjaus. Että miksi Pisaran pitää kulkea ns. vanhan kaupungin keskusten läpi, kun ne ovat vähän niin kuin menetettyjä tapauksia mitä tulee rakennuskantaan? Hakaniemi, Rautatieasema ja Töölö...  Hakaniemessä on aseman yllä neljän hehtaarin kokoinen aukio, johon ei varmasti saada rakennettua mitään ja alueen rakennuskanta taitaa olla pääosin kuusikerroksista. Rautatieasemalla on itse Rautatieaseman lisäksi myös komean kokoinen tori ja kävelymatkan päässä suuri puisto ja paljon kiskoja. Radanvarresta, kuten Keravalta, on toki tärkeää päästä Kaisaniemen puistoon ja päinvastoin, mutta sijoittaisin keskustan aseman kuitenkin mieluummin Esplanadien alle tai ehkä Kamppiin. Töölölle ei voi mitään, koska Pasilaan on palattava, eikä siinä ole välillä muuta kuin Töölö, ei edes rakennuskelpoista maata.

Hakaniemi olisi helpoin muutoskohde. Pisaran voisi aloittaa cut 'n' coverina Teollisuuskatua pitkin Kalasatamaan. Olisi halvempi ja Kalasataman rakennuskannan suhteen on toivoa, että sinne kannattaa raskasraide vetää. Siis on toivoa ainakin siihen saakka, kunnes alue on täytetty nelikerroksisilla lamellitaloilla. Myös vaihto metroon olisi järjestettävissä kuten Hakaniemessä. Ehdin tässä jo visioimaan, että Kalasatamasta Helsinki voisi rakentaa oman Keilaniemen. Siis tornitaloineen. Toki siitä tulisi kovempi kuin Keilaniemestä, koska Kalasatamaan pääsisi myös junalla metron lisäksi. 

Ja sit mä heräsin.

----------


## hmikko

> Rautatieasemalla on itse Rautatieaseman lisäksi myös komean kokoinen tori ja kävelymatkan päässä suuri puisto ja paljon kiskoja. Radanvarresta, kuten Keravalta, on toki tärkeää päästä Kaisaniemen puistoon ja päinvastoin, mutta sijoittaisin keskustan aseman kuitenkin mieluummin Esplanadien alle tai ehkä Kamppiin.


Pisaran suunniteltu Keskusta-asemahan on nykyisen metroaseman eteläpuolella, eli mahdollisesti lähempänä Aleksia kuin Kaivokatua, tai ainakin puolivälissä. Vaihto ratikoihin on oleellinen, joten pitäisin tuota kyllä selvästi parempana pysäkin paikkana kuin Espaa. Vaihto metroon on tietty myös tärkeä, mutta se hoituisi Hakaniemessäkin. Nykyiset paikallisjunien pysäkit ovat tietysti kaukana, mutta Pisaran valmistuttua Keravaltakin ehkä siis tultaisiin keskelle kaupunkia eikä Kaisaniemen puistoon.

----------


## teme

> Hakaniemessä on aseman yllä neljän hehtaarin kokoinen aukio, johon ei varmasti saada rakennettua mitään ja alueen rakennuskanta taitaa olla pääosin kuusikerroksista.


No itseasiassa väittäisin että sinne torille mitä todennäköisimmin rakennetaan sen jälkeen kun Hakaniemenrannan motari kavennetaan, se on yksinkertaisesti niin iso sen jälkeen että jotain tarttis tehdä ihan jo viihtyvyyden vuoksi. Eikä se tiheys ole kerroksista kiinni, ihan tehokkaasti Hakaniemi on rakennettu.




> Töölölle ei voi mitään, koska Pasilaan on palattava, eikä siinä ole välillä muuta kuin Töölö, ei edes rakennuskelpoista maata.


Toisen sisäänkäynnin kohdalla on nyt kuitenkin neljän hehtaarin pitkäaikaispysäköintialue merinäköalalla, lisäksi Stadionin korjaukseen liittynee uudisrakentamista.

Ylipäänsä keskustassa on se hyvä puoli että sille maanalaiselle tilallekin on kysyntää, vähemmän Asematunnelissa on tyhjää liiketilaa.




> Ehdin tässä jo visioimaan, että Kalasatamasta Helsinki voisi rakentaa oman Keilaniemen. Siis tornitaloineen.


Joku tornihäkkyrä siellä on, mutta en pitäisi uuden Keilaniemen rakentamista mitenkään tavoiteltavana asiana. Eikä se muuten ole edes kovin tehokkaasti rakennettu alue, talot on joo korkeita, mutta niiden välit on tyhjää täynnä.

----------


## j-lu

> No itseasiassa väittäisin että sinne torille mitä todennäköisimmin rakennetaan sen jälkeen kun Hakaniemenrannan motari kavennetaan, se on yksinkertaisesti niin iso sen jälkeen että jotain tarttis tehdä ihan jo viihtyvyyden vuoksi. Eikä se tiheys ole kerroksista kiinni, ihan tehokkaasti Hakaniemi on rakennettu.


No onhan Hakaniemi Helsingin oloissa ihan tehokkaasti rakennettua, mutta se tori yksinkertaisesti liian suuri ja eiköhän siitä löydy museaalisia arvojakin. Aukio on suurinpiirtein neliö ja kuten todettua, neljä hehtaaria. Se on 200 metriä seinästä seinään. Siinä ei yksi toimistotalo SAK:n pytinkiä vastapäätä tee mitään. Valtava alue aseman lähintä vaikutusaluetta tulee jatkossakin olemaan toria.




> Toisen sisäänkäynnin kohdalla on nyt kuitenkin neljän hehtaarin pitkäaikaispysäköintialue merinäköalalla, lisäksi Stadionin korjaukseen liittynee uudisrakentamista.


Kuten todettua, Pasilaan on pakko palata, eikä sekä meno että paluu itäisen kantakaupungin kautta kuulosta täysipäiseltä. Toisekseen itse sinisilmäisesti uskon, että Mäntymäen kenttä joskus rakennetaan. Pakkohan se on, ei noin hyvää tonttia ole järkeä pitää parkkipaikkana. Ei ole ollut kymmeniin vuosiin...




> Joku tornihäkkyrä siellä on, mutta en pitäisi uuden Keilaniemen rakentamista mitenkään tavoiteltavana asiana. Eikä se muuten ole edes kovin tehokkaasti rakennettu alue, talot on joo korkeita, mutta niiden välit on tyhjää täynnä.


Kalasatamahan on ainakin puoliksi rakentamatta, rakennetullakin alueella on yhä tilaa uusille taloille ja lisäksi Tukkutorin ympäristössä on matalia hallivirityksiä, joiden purkaminen ei ole menetys kenellekään. Osayleiskaava ja havainnekuvat eivät ihan toivottomilta näytä.

Ihan vaan sitä ajattelin, että jos ja kun näitä raskasraiteita Helsinginniemen alle rakennetaan, niin kannattaisi ehkä miettiä sitäkin, mitä niiden asemien yllä on. Tällä hetkellä Helsingissä on kaksi puoliksi järkevästi sijoitettua metroasemaa: Sörnäinen ja Kamppi. Loput ovat enemmän tai vähemmän taattua peltometrokonseptia - jopa Rautatieaseman pelastaa vain liityntäliikenne, koska eihän eihän alueella rakennuskantaa varsinaisesti ole kuin eteläpuolella. Sinänsä toki on ihan tärkeää, että maamme päärautatieasemalla on myös metroasema. 

Välillä tuntuu kuitenkin siltä, että liityntäliikenne on Helsingissä itsetarkoituksellista. Eihän sitä tarvittaisi, jos sitä ei tarvittaisi, eli kaikki oli kävelymatkan päässä asemasta. Jotta kaikki voi olla kävelymatkan päässä asemasta, tarvitaan aseman ylle kuitenkin muuta kuin toria ja viittä kerrosta. Tai sitten tarvitaan paremmin saavutettavaa joukkoliikennettä, mikä nyt olisi itsestään selvää Helsingin kaupunkirakenteella muualla kuin Helsingissä, mutta olen vähän niin kuin alistunut tähän isojen poikien raskasraidefetissiin...

----------


## hmikko

> jopa Rautatieaseman pelastaa vain liityntäliikenne, koska eihän eihän alueella rakennuskantaa varsinaisesti ole kuin eteläpuolella.


Pohjoispuolelle on tietysti suuret työpaikkarakentamissuunnitelmat, ja työpaikka se on Musiikkitalo/Sibelius-Akatemiakin. Kävelymatkaa metropysäkiltä tulee, mutta se taitaa olla metron ominaisuus.




> Välillä tuntuu kuitenkin siltä, että liityntäliikenne on Helsingissä itsetarkoituksellista. Eihän sitä tarvittaisi, jos sitä ei tarvittaisi, eli kaikki oli kävelymatkan päässä asemasta.


Köh. Pitäisikö tähän taasen todeta, että itsetarkoitus ei ole liityntäliikenne, vaan oranssi juna.

----------


## Teme444

> ...Kalasataman rakennuskannan suhteen on toivoa, että sinne kannattaa raskasraide vetää. Siis on toivoa ainakin siihen saakka, kunnes alue on täytetty nelikerroksisilla lamellitaloilla. Myös vaihto metroon olisi järjestettävissä kuten Hakaniemessä. Ehdin tässä jo visioimaan, että Kalasatamasta Helsinki voisi rakentaa oman Keilaniemen. Siis tornitaloineen. Toki siitä tulisi kovempi kuin Keilaniemestä, koska Kalasatamaan pääsisi myös junalla metron lisäksi. 
> 
> Ja sit mä heräsin.


Se on kato nää täkäläiset kunnallispäättäjät joiden mielestä pari tehtaan piippua ja muutama masto luo sellaisen uniikin kaupunkisilhuetin joka on pyhä, eikä sitä saa koskaan-ikinä tuhota sellaisella hankkeella, kuin kaupunkimainen rakentaminen. Joskus tuntuu ettei Helsingin kantakaupunkialueelle saa väkertää kuin ehkä jonkun puolitoistkerroksisen omakotitalon.

Mut noin vakavammin puhuen. Vapautuville alueille niin Keski-Pasilaan kuin Kalasatamaan on suunniteltu... noh tornitaloja. Mitään erityisen korkeaa suunnitelmissa ei kuitenkaan ole. Kalasatamassa joitakin lähinnä asuintaloja joiden korkeimmat huoneistot lienevät 10-14 krs. ja Pasilassa puolestaan "Helsingin perinteistä poiketen arkkitehdit ovat visioineet tänne erittäin korkeita tornitaloja." Käytännössä tämä tarkoittanee n. 20 kerroksisia tornitaloa muutama kappale ja jos tämä suunnitelma on se jolla Pasilaa rakennetaan niin en ikein osaa sanoa ketä moinen halukolla kartalle lätkäistyistä taloista muodostuva kapunginosa palvelee.

Keilaniemi vaikka onkin omalaisensa alue, niin etenkin Keski-Pasillassa olisi ollut vaatimaton lähtökohta. Pasilaan oli oikeasti suunnitelmia ns. pilvepiirtäjä keskittymästä, joka olisi ollut kompakti ja tehokas, eikä missään tapauksessa ylimitoitetu Suomenkaan oloihin. Sillä olisi saatu nyt kehäkolmen laitaan enemmän tai vähemmän hallitsemattomasti kasvavaa toimistotalo rakentamista kekistettyä joukkoliikenteelle edulliseen sijaintiin. Osin Keilaniemi etenkin pitkälti asuntovaltaisena toteutuksena Kalasatamaan olisi varmasti ollut myöskin hyvä vaihtoehto, joskin siihenkään Helsingissä ei haluttu lähteä. Syntyi jollakin tavalla torso tulos sinnekkin. No ei sentään niitä 2-kerroksisia luhtitaloja sinne ole tulossa.

Tietysti voisi myös miettiä sitä, että jos rautatieaseman siirto edes osittain pois keskustasta olisi jees esim. Kalasatamaan, niin olisiko mielekästä alkaa siirtämään kaupungin keskusta pois nykyisestä sijainnistaan. Sillä monessakin mielessä mitä ilmeisemmin Itäkeskus tullee tätä asemaa horjuttamaan. Samalla voisi suunnitella ja rakentaa nykyisen kantakaupungin ja Itäkeskuksen välisen alueen umpikortteleina keskustamaiseksi-alueeksi. Tällöin Rautatieaseman siirto Nykyisestä paikastaan esim. Siilitien kupeeseen voisi olla perusteltu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:07 ----------




> Joku tornihäkkyrä siellä on, mutta en pitäisi uuden Keilaniemen rakentamista mitenkään tavoiteltavana asiana. Eikä se muuten ole edes kovin tehokkaasti rakennettu alue, talot on joo korkeita, mutta niiden välit on tyhjää täynnä.


Eli kuten oikeastaan kaikki Suomalaiset lähiöalueet. Muutama kuin haulikolla ammuttu (suht korkea) talo siellä täällä ja välissä -ei mitään. Samaa taidetaan saada Pasilassa ja Kalasatamass lisää tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## j-lu

->Keilaniemi nyt oli vain semmoinen heitto, jolla viittasin tai yritin viitata korkeisiin rakennuksiin ja yritysten pääkonttoreihin meren rannalla. En varsinaisesti tarkoittanut, että Kalasatama pitäisi kaupunkirakenteellisesti jäljentää nykyisestä Keilaniemestä tai sitä sen kummemmin kannattaisi käyttää edes esikuvana.

Keilaniemi nykyisellään ei tosiaan ole mitenkään järin tiiviisti rakennettu, kuten teme jo totesikin, mutta suunnitelmien mukaanhan sinne on tarkoitus rakentaa torneja jatkossa enemmänkin. 

Vaikka Espoota monesti moititaan kaupunkirakenteen hajanaisuudesta ja osin syystä, niin kyllä viime vuosina julkisuuteen putkahtaneet suunnitelmat ja jossain määrin jo toteutuneetkin suunnitelmat osoittavat, että Helsingin on onnistuttava uusien alueidensa kanssa (käytännössä Pasila & Kalasatama), tai suuryritysten pääkonttoreita on Espoossa jatkossa yhä enemmän.

----------


## Renne

Pisara kannattaisi tehdä 3 aseman suunnitelman mukaan. 

Alppilan/Vallilan aseman on HKL:n toteutettavissa, ja voisi joskus toteutuakin, esim. ympyrälinjan ominaisuudessa. Meilahteen ja Pasilaan on kuitenkin tulossa metroasemat, ja kaupunginvaltuustossa on ollut halua tutkia ympyrälinjan mahdollisuus, tarkoittaen metroasemaa Alppilan/Vallilan nurkille.

----------


## tlajunen

> Meilahteen ja Pasilaan on kuitenkin tulossa metroasemat


Ymmärtääkseni tuoretta Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelman (HLJ 2011) luonnosta voinee pitää viimeisimpänä tietona siitä, mitä seudulla on suunnitteilla.

Kuten luonnoksen sivulla 47 (PDF:n sivu 45) olevasta kaaviosta "raideverkon tavoitteellinen kehityspolku" näemme, ei ns. "Töölön metroa" mainita siinä lainkaan.

Toivottavasti tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että asia on vihdoin unohdettu.

Ilahduttavaa on myös havaita, että Pisararadan on rakennustyöt on kaavailtu alkavan ennen vuotta 2020, kuten myös Raide-Jokerin.

----------


## Renne

Töölön metroa aletaan käsittääkseni rakentaa Östersundomin ja Kivenlahden ratojen jälkeen. Tämä ajoittuu 2020 alkuun.

----------


## Piikkimonni

Tämä on niin pitkä ketju, että en jaksa lukea kaikkia postauksia. Jos asiani on jo käsitelty, niin antaa sitten olla mutta asiaan:

Minua mietityttää tuossa pisararadassa juuri se pisaran muoto. Pitääkö junien todella käydä Pasilassa kaksi kertaa. Luulisin, että olisi yksinkertaisempaa jatkaa rataa Töölöstä vaikka Pitäjänmäkeen. Matka-aika Pasilasta länteen ei pitene oleellisesti ja tilalle tulisi mahdollisuus ajaa junalla suoraan Länsi-Helsinkiin.

Pisararadan raideratkaisut kaventavat entisestään Eläintarhan tienoita ja sen puistoalueita. Parempi olisi laittaa toinen kulkusuunta kulkemaan jotain muuta reittiä.

Pisararadan tilalle U-rata.

----------


## Samppa

> Minua mietityttää tuossa pisararadassa juuri se pisaran muoto. Pitääkö junien todella käydä Pasilassa kaksi kertaa.


Tämän hetkisen näkemyksen mukaan koko lähiliikenne käyttäisi pisararataa.
Tällöin päärautatieaseman muutenkin kaventuvalle alueelle jää paremmin tilaa kehittää kaukoliikennettä. Tämän vuoksi pisaraa rahoittaa myös valtio.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos asiani on jo käsitelty, niin antaa sitten olla mutta asiaan


Onhan sitä käsitelty. Aika moni foorumilla tuntuu kannattavan sellaista linjausta, jossa Pisara erkanee Huopalahden jälkeen (jolloin sekä rantaradan että Martinlaakson radan junat saadaan sinne). Asemat Ruskeasuolla, Tullinpuomissa, Oopperalla ja sitten keskustassa.

Silloin Pasilassa käytäisiin vain kerran, Manskun päällekkäinen bussiliikenne saataisiin pois ja samalla Töölön metro tulisi korvattua entistä tehokkaammin Pisaralla.

Töölön ja Pasilan välille ei silloin tulisi suoraa tunneliyhteyttä.

----------


## Piikkimonni

> Aika moni foorumilla tuntuu kannattavan sellaista linjausta, jossa Pisara erkanee Huopalahden jälkeen (jolloin sekä rantaradan että Martinlaakson radan junat saadaan sinne).


Minä kuulun sitten tuohon porukkaan.

Tunneliyhteys Töölön ja Pasilan välillä kulkisi silloin rautatieaseman kautta. Junalla se ei ole kuin yksi huraus.

----------


## j-lu

> Töölön ja Pasilan välille ei silloin tulisi suoraa tunneliyhteyttä.


Ja se väli ei itsessään ole ongelma, sillä Töölön ja Pasilan väli on niin lyhyt, että se on hoidettavissa nopeammin pintaliikenteellä kuin maan alla kera tasonvaihtojen.

Ongelma on se, että Espoon ja Martinlaakson suunnilta matka-aika Pasilaan kasvaisi huomattavasti (joko kiertämisen vuoksi, tai pitempien vuorovälien, sikäli kun Huopalahdesta ajettaisiin edelleen joitain lähijunia Pasilaan). 

En näe mitään järkeä olla kulkematta Pasilan kautta mennen tullen, ellei Ruoskeasuon suunnalle ole tavoitteita kaavoittaa reippaasti ja sen myötä saada sinne asemaa. Käytännössä Hakamäentien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän liittymän tienoo pitäisi kaavoittaa yhtä tehokkaasti kuin Keski-Pasila, että tunnelin aloittamisessa Huopalahdesta olisi mitään järkeä.

----------


## teme

> Minä kuulun sitten tuohon porukkaan.
> 
> Tunneliyhteys Töölön ja Pasilan välillä kulkisi silloin rautatieaseman kautta. Junalla se ei ole kuin yksi huraus.


Ja minä olen sitten varmaan se vakituinen vastaanväittäjä. Lyhyesti, Pisara maksanee noin puoli miljardia euroa mikä voi olla toteutuksen este. Iso Pisara maksanee miljardin. Periaatteella vähemmän kaavavarauksia ja enemmän valmista kallistun sen lyhyemmän Pisaran puolelle.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ja minä olen sitten varmaan se vakituinen vastaanväittäjä.


Itse olen vähän ambivalentti tuon suhteen. Lähijunapalveluna lännempää lähtevä pisara olisi varmaan parempi: saataisiin uutta hyvin palveltua aluetta (jota toki pitäisi rakentaa kaupunkimaisesti) ja paremmat seudulliset yhteydet Meilahden sairaalakompleksiin. Saataisiin myös lisää raiteita Huopalahdesta etelään, mikä voi vielä joskus muodostua ongelmaksi samaan tapaan kuin pääradan raidepula jo on.

Mutta toisaalta Pasila on tärkeä vaihtoasema. Ei vain lähijunien kesken, vaan myös kaukojuniin. Matka-aika Lepäävaarasta Tampereelle tai Malminkartanosta Turkuun pitenisi huomattavasti. Vaikka Pasilassa vaihdot onkin hoidettu aika heikosti, niin se on silti tärkeä, ja sitä voisi kehittää paremmaksikin.

Niin ja sitten tosiaan se hinta. Arvauksena sanoisin, että maksaa liikaa suhteessa etuihin. Mutta tämä on arvaus.

Pitäisin kuitenkin hyvänä, että Pisara-selvitysten yhteydessä myös läntistä vaihtoehtoa selvittettäisiin. Tulisipahan laskettua, että paljonko se maksaa ja miten suuriksi hyödyt voidaan arvioida. Nythän sitä ei olla tutkimassa YVA:ssa.

----------


## kuukanko

Vaikka Pisara todennäköisesti aluksi tehdään niin, että molemmissa suunnissa käydään Pasilan kautta, voitaisiin jättää varaus myös Ruskeasuon kautta kulkevalle yhteydelle Töölöstä Pohjois-Haagaan. Jos Klaukkalan rata joskus rakennetaan ja rantaradan kapasiteetti Helsingin ja Huopalahden välillä tulee liikenteen lisäämisen pullonkaulaksi, voitaisiin sitten harkita myös yhteyttä Töölöstä Pohjois-Haagaan. Klaukkalan junat voisivat käyttää sitä, jolloin nykyiset Pasila-yhteydet eivät kärsisi ja Klaukkalastakin pääsisi Pasilaan vaihtamalla Kehäradan junaan.

Töölön metron yksi tärkeä tehtävä olisi Mannerheimintien bussiliikenteen muuttaminen liityntäliikenteeksi. Ruskeasuon kautta menevällä junaliikenteellä voitaisiin tehdä sama, jolloin hanke korvaisi osittain Töölön metroa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tästä asiasta olen samaa mieltä kuukankon kanssa. Tärkein syy toteuttaa minipisara on ihan silkka hinta. Pasilan yhteys ei ole niin tärkeä tekijä, koska rata Pasilaan ei katoa minnekään ja osa junista menisi kuitenkin myös Pasilan kautta. Ihan ilman YVAkin voidaan kustannusten kokoluokka arvioida ja se karkeasti tuplaisi Pisaran hinnan. Tosin kevyehkö suuntaa antava laskelma kustannuksista ja ennen kaikkea arvio hyödyistä, varsinkin Töölön - Meilahden - Haagan suunnassa, olisi ihan paikallaan.

Ratkaiseva juttu on tosiaankin Klaukkalan rata. Sen kera kaupunkiradan läntinen haara jakautuu kolmeen, mikä viiden minuutin vuorovälillä tarkoittaisi 15 minuutin vuoroväliä haaroissa, siis Rantaradalla, Kehäradalla ja Klaukkalan radalla. Taikka sitten 10 minuuttia Kehäradalla ja 20 minuuttia muilla. Nuo voivat olla riittäviä vuorovälejä, mutta silloin latvoilla pärjättäisiin vaivatta yhdellä lähiliikenteen raiteella kohtaamispaikkoineen. Ohimennen sekin ajatus, jota sopisi tutkia, siis Klaukkalan rata ja Rantaradan kaupunkirata yksiraiteisena, kuinka paljon säästettäisiin ja kuinka pitkälle sillä pärjättäisiin. Tiheämpi vuoroväli sitten tarvitsee kaksi erillistä rataa Huopalahdesta keskustaan.

Tämä tarve taas riippuu paljon siitä, miten Helsingin seutu kasvaa ja ennen kaikkea kuinka suuressa määrin uutta asutusta länsi - luode -suunnassa rakennetaan juuri junaliikenteen varaan, siis Klaukkalan suuntaan, Histaan jne. Käsitykseni (siis mielipiteeni, jota tukee MARA-raportin sisältämät mallinnukset) tarkoituksenmukaista ei olisi kasvattaa kaupunkia tuollaisten raidesormien suunnassa, vaan rakentaa täyteen ympyräksi ja palvella asutusta useilla mutta lyhyemmillä raitiotie- taikka light trail -linjoilla. Mutta jos seutu kasvaa kovastikin, täytyy näitä raidesormia ryhtyä toteuttamaan. En pidä todennäköisenä, että Helsingin seutu todella kasvaisi kahden miljoonan asukkaan metropoliksi, mutta eihän se mahdoton skenaario ole. Jonka takia olisi typerää olla varautumatta tähän mahdollisuuteen. Tämän tapauksen vaatimille asuinalueille täytyy olla sijainnit etukäteen mietittynä ja näille kulkuyhteydet. Näen että Pisaran muuntaminen U:ksi olisi keskeinen osa näitä uusia yhteyksiä.

Ja kauniiksi lopuksi, Pisaran oikaisu U-radaksi ei tekisi tunnelinpätkää Pasilasta Töölöön tarpeettomaksi, sillä pitäähän se Pasilasta tulevat lähijunatkin jonnekin ajaa. Ne voisi tietenkin mennä kaukoliikenteen asemalle kuten nytkin, mutta tämä ei minua oikein miellytä. Minä yhdistäisin tuon tunnelin Kampin kääntöraiteeseen ja muuttaisin Espoon kaupunkiradan metroradaksi. Näppituntumalta arvaisin, että Länsimetron ja Espoon kaupunkiradan yhteiskuorma vastaisi suunnilleen Itämetron kuormaa ja metron liikennemäärät saataisiin tasan. Metrolla olisi silloin luontevasti kaksi linjaa: Vuosaari - Espoon Keskus ja Mellunmäki - Matinkylä.

----------


## petteri

Talvien yllättävä palaaminen suomen ilmastoon näyttää muuttavan vähän joukkoliikennehankkeiden prioriteetteja. Viime aikoina muutenkin voimakkaassa nosteessa ollut Pisara-rata ja asetuslaiteremontti noussevat prioriteettilistalla selvästi.

Vaikuttaa jopa siltä, että jo Espoon kaupunkirata ja Keravan sekä Riihimäen välin lisäraiteet tuomat lisäjunat tekevät Helsingin aseman toiminnan talvella vielä nykyistäkin epävarmemmaksi. Pussinpääaseman rajat ovat vaan tulleet vastaan varsinkin kun Linnunlauluakaan ei voi leventää.

Minusta vaikuttaa, että Pisara voi hyvinkin lähteä toteutukseen heti kun suunnitelmat vaan saadaan toteutuskelpoisiksi ja sitten valituskierros pois alta. Nykyinen junaliikenteen luotettavuustaso ei ole riittävä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta vaikuttaa, että Pisara voi hyvinkin lähteä toteutukseen heti kun suunnitelmat vaan saadaan toteutuskelpoisiksi ja sitten valituskierros pois alta. Nykyinen junaliikenteen luotettavuustaso ei ole riittävä.


Pisaralle tuntuu löytyvän nyt paljon enemmän kannatusta kuin aiemmin. Viimeksi VR:n toimitusjohtaja Hesarissa. Positiivista on myös se, että Pisara koetaan aidosti valtakunnalliseksi hankkeeksi, jolle on tullut paljon tukea maakunnista. Itsekin toivoisin, että Pisara saataisiin mahdollisimman nopeasti tehtyä.

Saa nähdä, asettuuko Helsinki ja HSL vastustamaan, ja jos, niin miten ponnekkaasti.

----------


## hmikko

> Talvien yllättävä palaaminen suomen ilmastoon näyttää muuttavan vähän joukkoliikennehankkeiden prioriteetteja.


Yleisenä kommenttina tähän: kaksi talvea ei ole ilmasto. VR:n tietysti kuuluukin näillä leveysasteilla varautua ankaraan talveen ja jos se ei ole niin tehnyt, niin hävetköön. Ilmastonmuutosmallien luotettavuudesta en sano mitään, mutta yhden tai kahden talven perusteella ei voi tehdä johtopäätöksiä "talven palaamisesta", niin kuin ei voinut tehdä niitä edeltäneiden leutojen talvien perusteella talven katoamisestakaan.

----------


## teme

> Pisaralle tuntuu löytyvän nyt paljon enemmän kannatusta kuin aiemmin. Viimeksi VR:n toimitusjohtaja Hesarissa. Positiivista on myös se, että Pisara koetaan aidosti valtakunnalliseksi hankkeeksi, jolle on tullut paljon tukea maakunnista. Itsekin toivoisin, että Pisara saataisiin mahdollisimman nopeasti tehtyä.
> 
> Saa nähdä, asettuuko Helsinki ja HSL vastustamaan, ja jos, niin miten ponnekkaasti.


Rahoitusosuuksista saataneen kina aikaiseksi, Helsingin ajatus minun käsittääkseni on että valtio maksaisi sen kokonaan. Tässä on minusta kyse vähän siitä että hanke on esimerkiksi Vantaa kannalta hyvinkin olennainen, vaikka se on Helsingin alueella, Helsingin kannalta se ei nyt ole niin korkea prioriteeti. Eli argumentti on että kyse on nimenomaan investoinnista koko rataverkkoon ja siten se kuuluu valtion kustannettavaksi, ja kyllä tuossa on perääkin.

En keksi miksi HSL sinänsä vastustaisi.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

HSL on sama asia kuin jäsenensä. Pisara on kansallinen välttämättömyys ja toteutunee Espoon kaupunkiradan jälkeen. Valtio 50% ja kunnat 50% on todennäköinen jako.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Positiivista on myös se, että Pisara koetaan aidosti valtakunnalliseksi hankkeeksi, jolle on tullut paljon tukea maakunnista. Itsekin toivoisin, että Pisara saataisiin mahdollisimman nopeasti tehtyä.


Pisara voi olla hyvä lähijunaliikenteelle (en ota kantaa onko vai eikö, koska täällähän on esitetty myös ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoisia ratkaisumalleja, joilla samat ongelmat hoidettaisiin edullisemmin), mutta olen melko varma siitä, että pisara ei ole valtakunnallinen hanke.

Retoriikkahan menee niin, että jos lähijunat kulkevat paremmin niin sitten rataverkon resurssia riittää paremmin kaukojunille. Mutta aika kaukaa haettua on, että tuo olisi hankkeena nimenomaan suunniteltu lisäämään kapasiteettia kaukojunille. Ja mille kaukojunille? Onko jossain patoutunut tarve lisätä hirveästi vuoroja kaukoliikenteeseen? Pullonkaulojahan on lähinnä vain ruuhka-aikoina, ja kyllä tähän mennessä kaukojunaan on mahtunut ruuhka-aikanakin. Ja jos ei mahdu, niin sitten lisätään vaan vaunuja (mieluiten 2-kerrosvaunuja, joiden käytöllä saadaan rata-/laiturimetriä kohti enemmän matkustajia) tai junarunkoja (Pendolino). Sitäpaitsi todellisia pullonkauloja on ennenkaikkea rataverkon yksiraiteisilla osuuksilla.

Sanoisin että periaatteessa kaukojunaliikenteessä nykyinen ruuhkatuntien vuoromäärä on pääosin riittävä. Hyödyllisempää olisi rakentaa lentorata Keravalta Vantaan lentoaseman kautta Pasilaan, ja ajaa täsmälleen samat kaukoliikennevuorot kuin nykyään, mutta kaikki ne Vantaan lentoaseman kautta. Helsingin ratapihan käyttö ei kaukojunien kapasiteettitarpeen kannalta muuttuisi yhtään mihinkään suuntaan.

Jos pisara rakennetaan, niin sitten se rakennetaan kyllä jostain muusta syystä kuin kaukoliikenteen kapasiteettitarpeiden vuoksi. Voi olla että kaukoliikenteen käytettävissä oleva kapasiteetti kasvaa, mutta onko siihen oikeasti niin suurta tarvetta, että sen vuoksi investoitaisiin puoli miljardia tms., mitä se nyt sitten maksaakin?

Johtopäätös on, että pisara ei ole valtakunnallinen hanke. Se on todennäköisesti kyllä jotain muuta kuin puhtaasti helsinkiläinen hanke, mutta jo Tampereen korkeudelta tarkasteltuna pisaran hyöty on oikeasti +/-0. Onko valtakunnallinen hanke sellainen, josta hyöty kohdistuu vain Helsingin lähiliikennealueelle? Jos on, niin terminologiaa pitäisi kyllä tarkentaa. Tuollaisia pitäisi kenties kutsua alueellisesti tärkeiksi hankkeiksi, ei valtakunnallisiksi hankkeiksi. Siis edellyttäen että se on edes alueellisesti tärkeä, mikä implikoisi ettei ole halvempia substituutteja, joilla saavutetaan samat hyödyt.

----------


## teme

> HSL on sama asia kuin jäsenensä. Pisara on kansallinen välttämättömyys ja toteutunee Espoon kaupunkiradan jälkeen. Valtio 50% ja kunnat 50% on todennäköinen jako.


Minkä takia se olisi 50 - 50 kun Kehärata on 70 - 30?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko jossain patoutunut tarve lisätä hirveästi vuoroja kaukoliikenteeseen? Pullonkaulojahan on lähinnä vain ruuhka-aikoina, ja kyllä tähän mennessä kaukojunaan on mahtunut ruuhka-aikanakin. Ja jos ei mahdu, niin sitten lisätään vaan vaunuja


Kai tuossa on enemmänkin ajatuksena se, että edes nykyinen liikenne voitaisiin hoitaa luotettavasti, jos lähijunat on pois tieltä siellä Pisarassa, eikä tarkoituksena olisikaan lisätä kaukojunavuorojen määrää. Nythän tilanne taitaa olla vähän sellainen, että kun jossain tapahtuu jotain, niin kaikki on pielessä, koska ratakapasiteetti on äärirajoilla. Ja tuntuu olevan niinkin, että suurin piirtein koko ajan sattuu ja tapahtuu.

Siitä valtakunnallisuudesta ovat Helsingin kauppakamarin (jäävi!) lisäksi minusta rummuttaneet myös ja ennen kaikkea maakuntien poliitikot. Pitäisi kai kaivaa lehtileikkeitä esiin. Vai muistanko ihan väärin?

----------


## teme

No jos Kerava - Riihimäki välille tehdään lisäraiteet niin kai niitä johonkin on tarkoitus käyttää?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siitä valtakunnallisuudesta ovat Helsingin kauppakamarin (jäävi!) lisäksi minusta rummuttaneet myös ja ennen kaikkea maakuntien poliitikot. Pitäisi kai kaivaa lehtileikkeitä esiin. Vai muistanko ihan väärin?


Saatat muistaa oikein, jos kohta en tiedä kehen tai mihin viittaat. Maakuntien poliitikot eivät suoraan sanottuna tajua näistä ratahankkeista tuon taivaallista ja tuntuvat puhuvan mitä joku lobbari heille kertoo. Olen ainakin ollut näin havainnoivinani muissa yhteyksissä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:03 ----------




> No jos Kerava - Riihimäki välille tehdään lisäraiteet niin kai niitä johonkin on tarkoitus käyttää?


Arvaus: mahdettaisiinko niitä käyttää lähiliikenteen kasvattamiseen Riihimäeltä etelään?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Isot rautatiehankkeet kaikissa osissa maata ovat mielestäni kansallisen tason hankkeita. Pisara siinä missä lähijunat Tampereellakin. Mutta asiasta ei kannata kiistellä, kaikki Helsingin hankkeet ovat huonoja, jos ovat raskasta rataa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Isot rautatiehankkeet kaikissa osissa maata ovat mielestäni kansallisen tason hankkeita. Pisara siinä missä lähijunat Tampereellakin.


Kumpikin näistä esimerkeistä on vaikuttavuudeltaan alueellinen. Siksi kansallisen tason päätökset tehtäisiin väärällä hallinnon tasolla, eli tasolla joka ei ole kiinnostunut kyseisistä vaikutuksista.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Kumpikin näistä esimerkeistä on vaikuttavuudeltaan alueellinen. Siksi kansallisen tason päätökset tehtäisiin väärällä hallinnon tasolla, eli tasolla joka ei ole kiinnostunut kyseisistä vaikutuksista.


Tämä kommentti ei avaudu minulle.  Hallinnon tasot eivät kilpaile toistensa kanssa, ne eivät ole palikoita, jotka ovat eri laatikoissa. On täysin järkevää, että tiettyjä alueellisia (tiukan maantieteellisesti ajateltuna) hankkeita päätetään kansallisesti. Tosiasiassa jokaisen sillan, radan tai tien osalta voisi väittää, että "ei se mulle kuulu, kun se on vain se X- ratapihan remontti". Vaikutukset remontista tai sen tekemättäjättämisestä ovat kuitenkin koko maan taloutta ja liikennettä koskevia.  Toinen esimerkki on kunnan rakentama pyörätie, josta on syytäkin päättää kunnanvaltuustossa. Vaikka pyörätie menisi radan läheltä, sen puuttuminen ei vaikuta kansalliseen rata- tai tieverkkoon mitenkään radikaalisti. Olennaisinta on hankkeen volyymi.

Rataverkkomme on yhteistä kansallista omaisuuttamme, joka kuuluu kaikille suomalaisille. Jos pisaran ansiosta 200 000 ihmisen työmatka sujuu paremmin, on Suomen kokoisessa maassa kysymyksessä jo kansallinen asia.

----------


## teme

> Arvaus: mahdettaisiinko niitä käyttää lähiliikenteen kasvattamiseen Riihimäeltä etelään?


No jos R-juna jatkaa Hämeenlinnaan niin onko se sitten valtakunnallista liikennettä? Missä se raja kulkee? Ja jos tehdään Seinäjoki-Oulu parannus niin mihin ne lisäjunat ajaa?

Kuvittelisin tämän menevän niin että pitkällä tähtäimellä Tampere - Helsinki on neliraiteinen, ja kyllä se nyt vaatii Helsingin päässäkin jotain muutoksia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos pisaran ansiosta 200 000 ihmisen työmatka sujuu paremmin, on Suomen kokoisessa maassa kysymyksessä jo kansallinen asia.


Sekoitat merkityksiä. Se voi olla tärkeä asia, mutta samalla alueellinen asia. Ei vaikuta sitä eikä tätä esim. Lapissa, jos Helsingin työmatkaliikenne sujuu paremmin. Kansallinen ja tärkeä eivät ole synonyymejä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:09 ----------




> No jos R-juna jatkaa Hämeenlinnaan niin onko se sitten valtakunnallista liikennettä? Missä se raja kulkee? Ja jos tehdään Seinäjoki-Oulu parannus niin mihin ne lisäjunat ajaa?


Ei R-juna ole valtakunnallista vaan alueellista liikennettä. Kieltämättä kategorioiden rajoja venytetään tässä, mutta lähijuna palvelee yleensä alueellisesti vaikka sitä ajettaisiinkin hyvin pitkiä matkoja. Siinä vain yhdistyy silloin useiden eri alueiden alueellinen palvelu. Hämeenlinna voidaan sitäpaitsi osittain lukea jo Helsingin työssäkäyntialueeseen.

Seinäjoki-Oulu on nimenomaan kaukojunia ajatellen varsin selvästi valtakunnallinen hanke, varsinkin kun mitään lähiliikennettä ei siellä ole.




> Kuvittelisin tämän menevän niin että pitkällä tähtäimellä Tampere - Helsinki on neliraiteinen, ja kyllä se nyt vaatii Helsingin päässäkin jotain muutoksia.


En ole pohtinut tätä kovin syvällisesti, mutta väittäisin, että myöskään Tampere-Helsinki -lähiliikenne ei ole vaikuttavuudeltaan valtakunnallista vaan alueellista. Se palvelee näiden kaupunkien väliin jääviä pisteitä, ja pääosin lyhyempien matkojen kulkemista. Tampere-Helsinki -kaukoliikenne puolestaan on valtakunnallista, koska se linkkautuu suoraan Pohjanmaalta, Keski-Suomesta ja Porista tulevaan kaukoliikenteeseen.

Olen ymmärtänyt, että lisäraiteilla tähdätään toisaalta lähiliikenteen kasvattamiseen ja toisaalta kaukoliikenteen nopeudennostoon. Ensimmäinen tavoite on alueellinen, kun taas jälkimmäinen tavoite on valtakunnallinen. Voi olla että molemmat tavoitteet ovat olemassa samanaikaisesti. Tällöin olisi johdonmukaista sanoa asia niin kuin se on eikä aina vedota ensisijaisesti yksistään valtakunnalliseen merkittävyyteen, joka toisinaan saattaa olla huomattavasti pienemmässä roolissa verrattuna alueelliseen merkittävyyteen. Varsin moni hanke on alueellisesti erittäin merkittävä ja samalla valtakunnallisesti luokkaa "OK, kiva, ehkä siitä jotain marginaalista apua on".

----------


## kouvo

> Kumpikin näistä esimerkeistä on vaikuttavuudeltaan alueellinen.


Toisaalta esim. kehärata ja oikoradan virheellinen linjaus ovat osoittaneet että perustelut valtakunnalliseksi hankkeeksi on löydettävissä kohtalaisen kevyin perusteluin. Henk.koht. pidän näitä kahta esille ottamaasi ratahanketta valtakunnallisempina kuin edellä mainitsemiani esimerkkejä.

Se on sitten eri asia kannataato tällä linjalla jatkaa. Itse jakaisin Pisaran rahoituksen suhteessa: valtio 50% - helsinki/seutu 50%. Saattaa tosin olla että juurikin kehäradan järjettömän kustannusten jaon perusteella lähiliikennealueen kuntia on vaikea saada alueellisesti ainostaan helsingin sisällä sijaitsevan hankkeen maksumiehiksi.

----------


## teme

> En ole pohtinut tätä kovin syvällisesti, mutta väittäisin, että myöskään Tampere-Helsinki -lähiliikenne ei ole vaikuttavuudeltaan valtakunnallista vaan alueellista. Se palvelee näiden kaupunkien väliin jääviä pisteitä, ja pääosin lyhyempien matkojen kulkemista. Tampere-Helsinki -kaukoliikenne puolestaan on valtakunnallista, koska se linkkautuu suoraan Pohjanmaalta, Keski-Suomesta ja Porista tulevaan kaukoliikenteeseen.


Tampere - Helsinki välillä taitaa nyt kuitenkin asua jotain tyyliin kolmannes maan väestöstä, tai ainakin huomattavasti suurempi osuus kuin Pori - Tampere välillä.  :Smile: 




> Olen ymmärtänyt, että lisäraiteilla tähdätään toisaalta lähiliikenteen kasvattamiseen ja toisaalta kaukoliikenteen nopeudennostoon. Ensimmäinen tavoite on alueellinen, kun taas jälkimmäinen tavoite on valtakunnallinen. Voi olla että molemmat tavoitteet ovat olemassa samanaikaisesti. Tällöin olisi johdonmukaista sanoa asia niin kuin se on eikä aina vedota ensisijaisesti yksistään valtakunnalliseen merkittävyyteen, joka toisinaan saattaa olla huomattavasti pienemmässä roolissa verrattuna alueelliseen merkittävyyteen. Varsin moni hanke on alueellisesti erittäin merkittävä ja samalla valtakunnallisesti luokkaa "OK, kiva, ehkä siitä jotain marginaalista apua on".


Niin no tätä nimenomaan tarkoitan, jossain polittiisella tasolla harvemmin mennään tuollaisiin detaljeihin. Eli lähiliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvattaminen on myös kaukoliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvattamista ja toisinpäin, esimerkiksi Lentoradassa minusta olennainen asia josta ei ole kauheasti puhuttu olisi kapasiteetin lisäys Pääradalla Kerava - Pasila välillä. Esimerkiksi niin että toista raideparia käytettäisiin nopeaan liikenteeseen Riihimäen, Lahden ja vaikka Porvoon suuntaan vähillä asemilla ja toinen olisi metromaisella joka asemalla pysähtyvälle liikenteelle. Itseasiassa jos ne nopeat raiteet olisi keskellä niin noiden välille saisi laiturin yli vaihdon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampere - Helsinki välillä taitaa nyt kuitenkin asua jotain tyyliin kolmannes maan väestöstä, tai ainakin huomattavasti suurempi osuus kuin Pori - Tampere välillä.


No joo, mutta kuten sanoin, tärkeä ei ole sama kuin valtakunnallinen. Tuo on valtakunnallisestikin suuri ja tärkeä alue, mutta sen palveleminen lähiliikenteellä on silti alueellista toimintaa eikä valtakunnallista toimintaa. Alueellinenkin voi olla tärkeää.

Olen huomannut, että Helsingin näkökulmasta suurella osalla ihmisistä on oikeasti vaikeuksia erottaa näitä käsitteitä.

Valtakunnallinen on jotain, mikä yhdistää useita valtakunnanosakeskuksia toisiinsa. Alueellinen on jotain, mikä voi kattaa huomattavankin väestön yhtenäisellä alueella, mutta joka suuntautuu yhteen tai maksimissaan kahteen (lähimpään) valtakunnanosakeskukseen. Pääkaupunki on myös valtakunnanosakeskus eli kaikki pääkaupunkiin liittyvä ei ole automaattisesti valtakunnallista, jos se ei kosketa myös muita valtakunnanosakeskuksia.

----------


## petteri

> No joo, mutta kuten sanoin, tärkeä ei ole sama kuin valtakunnallinen. Tuo on valtakunnallisestikin suuri ja tärkeä alue, mutta sen palveleminen lähiliikenteellä on silti alueellista toimintaa eikä valtakunnallista toimintaa. Alueellinenkin voi olla tärkeää.
> 
> Olen huomannut, että Helsingin näkökulmasta suurella osalla ihmisistä on oikeasti vaikeuksia erottaa näitä käsitteitä.


Ehkä se johtuu siitä, ettei suurimmassa osassa suomea edes tunneta merkittäviä alueellisia tie- tai ratahankkeita, vaan käytännössä kaikki rahoitetaan valtion budjetista.

Minusta sinun tapasi kategorisoida hankkeita alueellisiin ja valtakunnallisiin on vähintäänkin outo. Jos suuri osa suomen junaliikenteestä ei pysy aikatauluissa Helsingin aseman kapasiteettiongelmien takia, ongelman ratkaiseminen on minusta selkeästi valtakunnallinen hanke.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Toisaalta esim. kehärata ja oikoradan virheellinen linjaus ovat osoittaneet että perustelut valtakunnalliseksi hankkeeksi on löydettävissä kohtalaisen kevyin perusteluin. Henk.koht. pidän näitä kahta esille ottamaasi ratahanketta valtakunnallisempina kuin edellä mainitsemiani esimerkkejä.
> 
> Se on sitten eri asia kannataato tällä linjalla jatkaa. Itse jakaisin Pisaran rahoituksen suhteessa: valtio 50% - helsinki/seutu 50%. Saattaa tosin olla että juurikin kehäradan järjettömän kustannusten jaon perusteella lähiliikennealueen kuntia on vaikea saada alueellisesti ainostaan helsingin sisällä sijaitsevan hankkeen maksumiehiksi.


Kehäradan osalta tehtiin järkevä jako, kun valtio investoi pk-seutuun valtakunnallisesti merkittävän hankkeen muodossa. Kyse on aika isosta asiasta, kun maan päälentoasema liitetään ratayhteyteen. Mutta tästä on turha kiistellä. Ensin toteutunevat Espoon kaupunkirata ja Länsimetron jatko, joka voisi tosin olla samaan aikaan rakenteilla pisaran kanssa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ehkä se johtuu siitä, ettei suurimmassa osassa suomea edes tunneta merkittäviä alueellisia tie- tai ratahankkeita, vaan käytännössä kaikki rahoitetaan valtion budjetista.


Se että tällä hetkellä ei ole olemassa kanavaa alueelliselle rahoitukselle ei tarkoita sitä, että vaikutukset eivät reaalisesti voisi olla alueellisia. Vaikutukset ratkaisevat, ei rahoitustapa, joka on poliittisen päätöksenteon seuraus.




> Minusta sinun tapasi kategorisoida hankkeita alueellisiin ja valtakunnallisiin on vähintäänkin outo. Jos suuri osa suomen junaliikenteestä ei pysy aikatauluissa Helsingin aseman kapasiteettiongelmien takia, ongelman ratkaiseminen on minusta selkeästi valtakunnallinen hanke.


Ja jos näin on niin sitten täytyy kysyä mikä on edullisin tapa hoitaa asia kuntoon. On vaikea uskoa, että pisara olisi edullisin tapa saada kaukoliikenne kulkemaan ajallaan. Ja jos se ei ole edullisin tapa tuohon tarkoitukseen, niin sitten pitää kysyä mitä tarkoitusta se pääosin palvelee. Väittäisin että lähiliikennettä, eli alueellisia tarpeita. Valtakunnallisuus on pelkkä instrumentti, jolla pyritään ohjaamaan rahoituspäätöksiä oikeaan suuntaan. Mutta ei se tarkoita automaattisesti sitä, että vaikutukset oikeasti olisivat tehokkaimpia mahdollisia valtakunnallisia vaikutuksia tuohon ongelmaan ainakaan rationaalisesti tarkastellen.

----------


## kouvo

> Ja jos näin on niin sitten täytyy kysyä mikä on edullisin tapa hoitaa asia kuntoon. On vaikea uskoa, että pisara olisi edullisin tapa saada kaukoliikenne kulkemaan ajallaan.


Pisaran hienous on juurikin siinä, että se on samalla aidosti sekä paikallinen, alueellinen että valtakunnallinen hanke. Vaikka se ei välttämättä ole edullisin vaihtoehto millekään näistä tarpeista, niin sen korvaaminen kuhunkin yksittäiseen tarpeeseen vastaavilla ratkaisuilla tulisi kokonaistaloudellisesti kalliimmaksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pisaran hienous on juurikin siinä, että se on samalla aidosti sekä paikallinen, alueellinen että valtakunnallinen hanke. Vaikka se ei välttämättä ole edullisin vaihtoehto millekään näistä tarpeista, niin sen korvaaminen kuhunkin yksittäiseen tarpeeseen vastaavilla ratkaisuilla tulisi kokonaistaloudellisesti kalliimmaksi.


Jos näin on, niin se on hieno juttu. Olisi vaan kiva nähdä ne laskelmat -- siis kaikista vaihtoehdoista. Ja tietenkin silloin rahoitusosuudet pitäisi jyvittää jotenkin hyötyjä vastaavasti. Tätä vaikeuttaa se, että ei ole olemassa mitään alueellisen rahoituksen lähdettä.

----------


## aulis

Eihän pisaralle silti kaikkia lähijunia siirretä? Oman tähänastisen käsitykseni mukaan ainakin Y, H, R ja Z jäisivät vanhalle asemalle. Vai onko suunnitelma muuttunut vai olenko alusta alkaen ymmärtänyt väärin?

----------


## tlajunen

> Eihän pisaralle silti kaikkia lähijunia siirretä? Oman tähänastisen käsitykseni mukaan ainakin Y, H, R ja Z jäisivät vanhalle asemalle. Vai onko suunnitelma muuttunut vai olenko alusta alkaen ymmärtänyt väärin?


Pisaralle mennee nykyinen kaupunkiratojen liikenne, eli nykyisistä A, M, I ja K(N). Kehärata ja Espoon kaupunkirata ovat jo tuossa vaiheessa käytössä, ja ilmeisesti ajatuksena on ajaa ympyrälinjaa Pisara-Tikkurila-Vantaankoski-Pisara (molempiin suuntiin toki) sekä heilurilinjaa Kerava-Pisara-Espoo (ja vice versa). Kirjaintunnukset ovat sitten sen ajan murhe, mutta vanhalle asemalle jäisivät kirkkonummelaiset S/U, riihimäkeläiset R/H, lahtelainen Z ja kuriositeetit G ja Y.

Muutoin, edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että todennäköisimmän reittisuunnitelman sijasta parempi olisi kaksi toisesta päästään kiinni olevaa heiluria: Kerava-Pisara-Vantaankoski-Lentoasema, ja Espoo-Pisara-Tikkurila-Lentoasema. Yhdessä nämä tietenkin muodostaisivat reitin Kerava-Pisara-Vantaankoski-Lentoasema-Tikkurila-Pisara-Espoo, mutta reitti kannattaa selkeyden vuoksi pilkkoa osasiin, tyyliin K-M-I-A(tai E).

----------


## Knightrider

> Pisaralle mennee nykyinen kaupunkiratojen liikenne, eli nykyisistä A, M, I ja K(N).


Eli siis kaikki (juna)yhteydet Malmin asemalta vanhalle päärautatieasemalle katkaistaan. Malmille pysähtyy muutenkin aivan liian harva (juna)vuoro, minusta kaikki lähijunat paitsi G ja Z voisivat pysähtyä siinä. Ala-Malmin torilta ja bussiterminaalista lähtee 14 bussilinjaa, kun apulinjoja ei lasketa erikseen. Poikittaislinjoja mukaanlukien Jokeri-II, yhteydet mm. Jumboon, Itäkeskukseen sekä kaikille lähialueille. Jos vanhalle Helsingin asemalle menisi Malmilta vaihdoton juna, siitä voitaisiin myös vaihtaa I/N-juniin, kun halutaan Pukinmäkeen tai Tapanilaan.

----------


## petteri

> Eli siis kaikki (juna)yhteydet Malmin asemalta vanhalle päärautatieasemalle katkaistaan.


Pisaran asema on uuden ylioppilastalon alla. Yhtä lähellä rautatieaseman pääsisäänkäyntiä kuin Kaisaniemen raiteet.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Pisaraan liittyen tuli mieleen yksi asia: miten ajetaan junia varikolle ja varikolta? Oletan, että Pisaran myötä Pisara-Kehärata-junien pituuksia ei aleta muutella ainakaan päivällä (iltaliikenteeseen ehkä), mutta junien määrää kyllä joka tapauksessa joudutaan lisäämään ruuhka-aikoihin ja ottamaan taas pois. Mistä siis alkaisivat nämä varikolta lähtevät junat ja mihin päättyisivät varikolle menevät? Ja ennen kaikkea miten ne merkitään matkustajille? Junat joka tapauksessa ajettaneen Pasilasta sisään ja ulos.

Esim. kun lentoasemalta Vantaankosken suunnasta tuleva juna on lopettamassa ajon, mihin asti se vakioliikenteen tunnuksin (mikä se nyt ikinä onkaan) ja missä vaihtaa varikkojunaksi? Oma ehdotukseni on Pasilan jälkeen etelän suuntaan, jolloin Töölössä ei nousta junaan ajatellen sen jatkavan keskustan jälkeen Pasilasta Tikkurilaan.

Ilmalan varikkoajon kehittämisessä toivottavasti myös varaudutaan Pisaran aikaiseen tilanteeseen. Lähinnä kai varikolta pitäisi olla eritasossa pääsy sekä pääradan että rantaradan puoleisille kaupunkiradoille.

----------


## teme

> Eli siis kaikki (juna)yhteydet Malmin asemalta vanhalle päärautatieasemalle katkaistaan. Malmille pysähtyy muutenkin aivan liian harva (juna)vuoro, minusta kaikki lähijunat paitsi G ja Z voisivat pysähtyä siinä. Ala-Malmin torilta ja bussiterminaalista lähtee 14 bussilinjaa, kun apulinjoja ei lasketa erikseen. Poikittaislinjoja mukaanlukien Jokeri-II, yhteydet mm. Jumboon, Itäkeskukseen sekä kaikille lähialueille. Jos vanhalle Helsingin asemalle menisi Malmilta vaihdoton juna, siitä voitaisiin myös vaihtaa I/N-juniin, kun halutaan Pukinmäkeen tai Tapanilaan.


Joskus käynyt mielessä että Malmilla voisi yksinkertaisesti pysähtyvä kaikki junat, niin kuin Tikkurilassakin. Pointtina ylläolevan lisäksi kapasiteetti, sen jälkeen olisi Tikkurila - Pasila välillä yksinkertaisesti yksi rata jossa pysähdytään joka asemalla ja toinen jossa ajetaan Tikkurila - Malmi - Pasila. Tikkurila - Kerava välillä niin että vaikka H ja miksei joku muukin juna käyttäisi Kaupunkirataa, pysähdys Korsossa, ja vaihtaisi sitten tuolle nopeammalle radalle Tikkurilassa.

----------


## TeeJii

Toisaalta pisararadan voisi olettaa syövän kenttämatkustajia busseista ainakin päivisin, kun esim täältä Porin suunnaltahan ei junia tule mitenkään ihan vahvasti...

Eli siis iltaisin ja öisin saattaisi tulla porukkaa....vai tajusikos joku mitä mä hourin??

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos suuri osa suomen junaliikenteestä ei pysy aikatauluissa Helsingin aseman kapasiteettiongelmien takia, ongelman ratkaiseminen on minusta selkeästi valtakunnallinen hanke.


Olen tästä samaa mieltä. Ainakin VR perustelee Pisaraa sillä, että kun Helsingin työmatkaliikenne siirretään sinne, jää kaukoliikenteelle enemmän tilaa, ja sen toimintavarmuus paranee. Siksi Pisara on valtakunnallinen hanke, koska se mahdollistaa sen, että Oulun-juna ei ole koko ajan myöhässä. Se, että Pisarassa ei kulke Oulun-junia vaan paikallisjunia, on oikeastaan merkityksetöntä sinänsä.

En mä osaa ottaa kantaa siihen, onko tämä perustelu sinällään totta ja relevantti vai ei. Jos ei ole, niin sitten olen samaa mieltä Janin kanssa, että hanke ei ole valtakunnallinen. Mutta jos on totta, että muutaman kilsan ratatunneli parantaa koko VR:n (Helsingistä alkavaa tai Helsinkiin päättyvää) kaukoliikennettä ja sen luotettavuutta olennaisesti, niin sitten hanke on mun mielestä valtakunnallinen olkoonkin että rakennustyö satutaan tekemään Helsingissä.

Jos sitten ajatellaan niin, että Pisaran tekemisellä ei ole merkitystä kaukoliikenteen kannalta, niin sitten onkin todella mielenkiintoista löytää sille joku luokittelu. Pisara on Helsingin kaupungin alueella sataprosenttisesti, mutta sitä käyttävät matkustajat todennäköisesti ovat voittopuolisesti naapurikunnista.

Sekin on hyvä kysymys, että jos kaukoliikennettä voidaan parantaa käyttämällä vähemmän euroja kuin mitä Pisara vaatii, mutta lähiliikenne tarvitsisi palvelutason vuoksi silti Pisaraa, niin miten sitten luokitellaan? Siitähän tulee ihan hassu tilanne, jos ensin kannetaan valtakunnallista rahaa kankkulan kaivoon tekemällä joku oma ratkaisu kaukoliikenteelle vaan siksi, että Pisaraa ei saa sanoa valtakunnalliseksi. Sitten kun se on valmis, tehdään kuitenkin Pisara lähiliikennettä varten alueellisena hankkeena ja samalla se aiemmin tehty valtakunnallinen hanke muuttui käytännössä turhaksi. No, siltarumpupolitikointiin tällainen malli voisi olla ihan sopiva kyllä. Mutta jos lopputulos on se, että sinänsä alueellisella hankkeella on huomattavia myönteisiä vaikutuksia valtakunnallisesti, niin kyllä se hanke silloin on mun mielestä valtakunnallinen.

----------


## Murzu

> Muutoin, edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että todennäköisimmän reittisuunnitelman sijasta parempi olisi kaksi toisesta päästään kiinni olevaa heiluria: Kerava-Pisara-Vantaankoski-Lentoasema, ja Espoo-Pisara-Tikkurila-Lentoasema. Yhdessä nämä tietenkin muodostaisivat reitin Kerava-Pisara-Vantaankoski-Lentoasema-Tikkurila-Pisara-Espoo, mutta reitti kannattaa selkeyden vuoksi pilkkoa osasiin, tyyliin K-M-I-A(tai E).


Eikö olisi helpoin unohtaa kirjaimet, ja lanseerata yksinkertaisesti "rengaslinja" vrt lontoon "circle line". Rengaslinjalla ei ole määränpäätä, toki tietysti kiertosuunta täytyy ilmaista jollain lisäkirjaimella, tai symbolilla. Näin matkustaja vain katsoo kartasta, ahaa rengaslinja, ja löytää määränpäänsä sieltä, tarkastaen ainoastaan kannattaako matkustaa myötä- vaiko vastapäivään. Esim RENGAS-1 ja RENGAS-2, tms, vaikka kiertosuunnan osoittava nuoli.


Lisäys: Oho, lainasin hieman väärän tekstin osasi. Mutta kerroit myös ns ympyrälinjasta, siihen oli tarkoitus heittää idea.

----------


## j-lu

Pisaran tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvitys:

"Pisara-hankkeen tavoitteena on parantaa seudullisen kaupunkirataliikenteen jakelua ja vaihtoyhteyksiä Helsingin kantakaupungin alueella sekä vapauttaa kapasiteettia Helsingin ratapihalla kauko- ja taajamaliikenteen kehittämisen mahdollistamiseksi."

Kyllä nyt menee vaikeaksi. Miten joku hanke voi kuulua kahteen lokeroon, olla yhtä aikaa sekä paikallinen että valtakunnallinen!?

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä nyt menee vaikeaksi. Miten joku hanke voi kuulua kahteen lokeroon, olla yhtä aikaa sekä paikallinen että valtakunnallinen!?


Onhan sitä muitakin hankkeita, jotka ovat samalla sekä paikallisia että valtakunnallisia hankkeita, hyviä esimerkkejä ovat vaikka Kehä III ja Tampereen läntinen kehätie.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sekin on hyvä kysymys, että jos kaukoliikennettä voidaan parantaa käyttämällä vähemmän euroja kuin mitä Pisara vaatii, mutta lähiliikenne tarvitsisi palvelutason vuoksi silti Pisaraa, niin miten sitten luokitellaan?


Tai entäs sitten, kun on ensin tehty miljardilla pisara ja sitten huomataan että hups, Pasilan pohjoispuolella on nyt se ihan sama ongelma kuin oli ennen Pasilan eteläpuolella, jonne tehtiin miljardilla 4 raidetta lisää? Tai että Ilmalan ratapihalla on ihan samat pullonkaulat Pisaran jälkeen kuin Pisaraa ennenkin.

Minusta olisi rehellistä myöntää, että Pisara on puhtaasti Helsingin seudun hanke, jonka tarkoitus on jakaa kantakaupungin työmatkaliikennettä muutamalle tunneliasemalle, jolloin Pisara tekee saman asian kuin Töölön metro, joka ohjataan Pasilaan. Paitsi että Pisara tekee jakelun paremmin kuin Töölön metro, koska matkustajilta jää pois lähes 10 minuuttia matka-aikaa lisäävä vaihto Pasilassa.

Jos Pisara onkin parempi kuin Töölön metro, Pisara on myös paljon kalliimpi. Töölön metrohan tarjoaisi noin puolella miljardilla suunnilleen samat asemat kuin Pisara, joka tulee maksamaan miljardin. Tosin HKL on päättänyt alentaa nykyisen metron kapasiteettia, joka johtaa siihen, etteivät Töölön metron junat voikaan ajaa Kamppiin, Rautatieasemalle ja Hakaniemeen. Koska radan kapasiteetti tuhlataan lyhennettyihin juniin. Töölön metro erillisenä ratana välille PasilaKampin alakerta taas johtaa niin kehnoon palvelutasoon, että se saatetaan ymmärtää jopa ihan yleisestikin. Mutta tietenkin metron kapasiteetin alentaminen on Helsingin etu, jos sillä saadaan valtio maksamaan Töölön metro  Pisaran muodossa.

Minusta tässä valtakunnallisuuden selittämisessä haisee ihan sama kuin miksi Marjarata/Kehärata piti selittää valtakunnalliseksi ja minkä vuoksi siitä piti tehdä paljon kalliimpi kuin oli tarpeen. Kun tosiasiassa oli kyse Marja-Vantaan alueen kiinteistökeinottelusta ja siitä, että valtio piti saada maksamaan Martinlaakson radan jatkaminen Marja-Vantaalle, piti rata rakentaa lentokentälle asti, jotta sitä voi sanoa valtakunnalliseksi.

Pelkän junaliikenteen näkökulmastahan Pisara on tarpeeton, koska se tässäkin ketjussa aiemmin ihmetelty junien pilkkominen ja pysäköinti on mahdotonta Pisaran kanssa, se voidaan jättää pois tai siirtää muualle yhtä hyvin rakentamatta Pisaraa. Rakennettakoon sitten vaikka katto niiden neljän puolenvaihtovaihteen ja ristikon päälle, jotka tarvitaan virtuaalipisarajunien liikenteeseen siten, että ne vain vaihtavat metromaisesti suuntaa Helsingin asemalla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tai entäs sitten, kun on ensin tehty miljardilla pisara ja sitten huomataan että hups, Pasilan pohjoispuolella on nyt se ihan sama ongelma kuin oli ennen Pasilan eteläpuolella, jonne tehtiin miljardilla 4 raidetta lisää? Tai että Ilmalan ratapihalla on ihan samat pullonkaulat Pisaran jälkeen kuin Pisaraa ennenkin.


Sitten rakennetaan lentorata ja saneerataan Ilmalan ratapihan yhteyksiä. On turha kuvitella, että yksi hanke ratkaisisi raideliikenteen kuormitusongelmat.

Riihimäki-Kerava lisäraiteet, Espoon kaupunkirata, asetuslaite- ja kulunvalvontaremontti, Pisara, varikkouudistukset ja Lentorata tarvitaan kaikki ison lisäkapasiteetin saavuttamiseksi. Mutta eihän niitä voida kerralla rakentaa. Palanen kerrallaan ne pitää tehdä. 




> Pelkän junaliikenteen näkökulmastahan Pisara on tarpeeton, koska se tässäkin ketjussa aiemmin ihmetelty junien pilkkominen ja pysäköinti on mahdotonta Pisaran kanssa, se voidaan jättää pois tai siirtää muualle yhtä hyvin rakentamatta Pisaraa. Rakennettakoon sitten vaikka katto niiden neljän puolenvaihtovaihteen ja ristikon päälle, jotka tarvitaan virtuaalipisarajunien liikenteeseen siten, että ne vain vaihtavat metromaisesti suuntaa Helsingin asemalla.


Ikävä kyllä pelkät operointimuutokset eivät riitä lisäämään riittävästi Helsingin aseman kapasiteettia. Siksi Pisara on välttämätön osa rataverkon parannustöitä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä nyt menee vaikeaksi. Miten joku hanke voi kuulua kahteen lokeroon, olla yhtä aikaa sekä paikallinen että valtakunnallinen!?





> Minusta tässä valtakunnallisuuden selittämisessä haisee ihan sama kuin miksi Marjarata/Kehärata piti selittää valtakunnalliseksi ja minkä vuoksi siitä piti tehdä paljon kalliimpi kuin oli tarpeen. Kun tosiasiassa oli kyse Marja-Vantaan alueen kiinteistökeinottelusta ja siitä, että valtio piti saada maksamaan Martinlaakson radan jatkaminen Marja-Vantaalle, piti rata rakentaa lentokentälle asti, jotta sitä voi sanoa valtakunnalliseksi.


Pitäisiköhän turvautua kerrankin analogiaan...?

_Olipa kerran veljekset Matti 5 v. ja Ville 3 v. Matti päätti pyytää, että Pirjo-äiti ostaisi Kinder-yllätysmunan, josta olisi iloa molemmille. Näin tehtiin. Matti söi suklaamunan kuoret ja antoi sisällä olevan rihkaman Villelle, joka ei ollut siitä erityisemmin kiinnostunut vaan olisi oikeastaan halunnut tikkunekun. Seuraavana päivänä Matti sanoi Pirjo-äidille: "Äiti, kuule: kun Ville eilen sai sen Kinder-yllätyksen sieltä suklaamunan sisältä niin mitäs minä saan? Voisinko saada vaikka kilon irtokarkkia niin homma menisi tasan?"_  :Wink:

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> Tai entäs sitten, kun on ensin tehty miljardilla pisara ja sitten huomataan että hups, Pasilan pohjoispuolella on nyt se ihan sama ongelma kuin oli ennen Pasilan eteläpuolella, jonne tehtiin miljardilla 4 raidetta lisää? Tai että Ilmalan ratapihalla on ihan samat pullonkaulat Pisaran jälkeen kuin Pisaraa ennenkin.


Hups vaan, mutta ne todelliset ongelmat ovat Helsingin ratapihalla, linnunlaulussa ja kanjonin vetokyvyssä. Mitään pullonkauloja ei synny, jos kaupunkirataa yleensä täysin vaivattomasti Pasilaan asti mennyt juna heittää lenkin ja jatkaa toista kaupunkirataa toiseen suuntaan. 




> Minusta olisi rehellistä myöntää, että Pisara on puhtaasti Helsingin seudun hanke, jonka tarkoitus on jakaa kantakaupungin työmatkaliikennettä muutamalle tunneliasemalle, jolloin Pisara tekee saman asian kuin Töölön metro, joka ohjataan Pasilaan. Paitsi että Pisara tekee jakelun paremmin kuin Töölön metro, koska matkustajilta jää pois lähes 10 minuuttia matka-aikaa lisäävä vaihto Pasilassa.


Uskaltanemme täysin rinnoin myöntää että Tampereen läntinen kehä on Tampereella, Pisara Helsingissä ja Raippaluodon silta Mustasaaressa. Arvatenkin hanke tietenkin turha, koska se sijaitsee Helsingissä. Sinänsä olettaisi, että helsinkiläinen kunnallispoliitikko kannattaisi tällaista hanketta. Metro ei sinänsä liity tähän, vaikka tullaankin toteuttamaan myöhemmässä vaiheessa Maunulaan asti.




> Jos Pisara onkin parempi kuin Töölön metro, Pisara on myös paljon kalliimpi. Töölön metrohan tarjoaisi noin puolella miljardilla suunnilleen samat asemat kuin Pisara, joka tulee maksamaan miljardin. Tosin HKL on päättänyt alentaa nykyisen metron kapasiteettia, joka johtaa siihen, etteivät Töölön metron junat voikaan ajaa Kamppiin, Rautatieasemalle ja Hakaniemeen. Koska radan kapasiteetti tuhlataan lyhennettyihin juniin. Töölön metro erillisenä ratana välille Pasila–Kampin alakerta taas johtaa niin kehnoon palvelutasoon, että se saatetaan ymmärtää jopa ihan yleisestikin. Mutta tietenkin metron kapasiteetin alentaminen on Helsingin etu, jos sillä saadaan valtio maksamaan Töölön metro – Pisaran muodossa.


Metron kapasiteettia ei alenneta, koska automatisoinnissa vuoroväli kasvaa. Itse olet usein ollut sitä mieltä, että metrossa on ylikapasiteettia. Töölön metro luo täysin uudenlaisen palvelukonseptin aikanaan toteutuessaan. Valtio on ihan yhtä lailla velvollinen maksamaan Helsingin ratoja, kuin muitakin ratoja. On itseasiassa hiukan pimeää sotkea Pisaraa ja metroa samaan ja yhdistää siihen jotain salaliittoteorian tyyppistä. 




> Minusta tässä valtakunnallisuuden selittämisessä haisee ihan sama kuin miksi Marjarata/Kehärata piti selittää valtakunnalliseksi ja minkä vuoksi siitä piti tehdä paljon kalliimpi kuin oli tarpeen. Kun tosiasiassa oli kyse Marja-Vantaan alueen kiinteistökeinottelusta ja siitä, että valtio piti saada maksamaan Martinlaakson radan jatkaminen Marja-Vantaalle, piti rata rakentaa lentokentälle asti, jotta sitä voi sanoa valtakunnalliseksi.


Minusta tässä haisee se, että jostain syystä tietyn tahon edustajilla on halu vastustaa raskaan raideliikenteen rakentamista Helsingin seudulle. Hanke vaihtuu, mutta perustelut sen vastustamiseksi ovat aina samat.




> Pelkän junaliikenteen näkökulmastahan Pisara on tarpeeton..... Rakennettakoon sitten vaikka katto niiden neljän puolenvaihtovaihteen ja ristikon päälle, jotka tarvitaan virtuaalipisarajunien liikenteeseen siten, että ne vain vaihtavat ”metromaisesti” suuntaa Helsingin asemalla.


Tuskinpa asia näin on, Eurooppa on täynnä esimerkkejä kaupunkeja alittavista paikallisjunatunneleista, München ja Pariisi esimerkkeinä. Tosin ovathan nekin varmaan turhia, koska ei saisi mennä maan alle.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitenkäs olisi tällainen muotoilu: Pisara on alueellinen hanke, jolla toteutuessaan on huomattavia myönteisiä vaikutuksia myös valtakunnallisesti. Tätä ei kai sentään voida kiistää?




> Metron kapasiteettia ei alenneta, koska automatisoinnissa vuoroväli kasvaa.


Kyllä teoreettista maksimikapasiteettia alennetaan, kun asemia lyhennetään. Eihän minimivuoroväli riipu junan pituudesta. Jos automaattimetron minimivuoroväli on käytännössä 2 minuuttia, ja asemat tehdään nelivaunuisille junille, niin maksimikapasiteetti on vain 2/3 siitä mitä se olisi, jos edelleen voitaisiin ajaa kuusivaunuisia junia (luonnollisesti samalla 2 min vuorovälillä).




> Minusta tässä valtakunnallisuuden selittämisessä haisee ihan sama kuin miksi Marjarata/Kehärata piti selittää valtakunnalliseksi ja minkä vuoksi siitä piti tehdä paljon kalliimpi kuin oli tarpeen.


Lentorata olisi aidosti valtakunnallinen. Itse asiassa sillä ei edes olisi juuri mitään alueellista vaikutusta, ellei peräti negatiivista (Tikkurilan kannalta).

Ratayhteys Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle voisi ehkä täyttää valtakunnallisuuden kriteerit, jos sitä käyttäisivät myös kaukojunat.

Sen sijaan olen kyllä samaa mieltä siitä, että Kehäradan väittäminen valtakunnalliseksi on kyllä samaa sarjaa kuin Vuosaaren metron väittäminen seudulliseksi. Oikeastaan Kehärata olisi ihan puhdas Vantaan paikallisyhteys, ellei lentoasema tekisi siitä sentään alueellista. Minustakin olisi kiva jatkossa jättää oma auto vaikka Huopalahteen Finavian kalliiden parkkitalojen sijaan, ja kulkea junalla kentälle. Toivon mukaan ne kehäradan junat kulkevat tiheillä vuoroväleillä myös aamukuudelta ja keskiyöllä eli lentoaseman ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitenkäs olisi tällainen muotoilu: Pisara on alueellinen hanke, jolla toteutuessaan on huomattavia myönteisiä vaikutuksia myös valtakunnallisesti. Tätä ei kai sentään voida kiistää?


Oli miten oli niin tällaiset infrahankkeet kuten Pisara, Kehärata ja länsimetro ovat ainoat keinot jolla pääkaupunkiseutu voi saada jotain takaisin siitä mitä se maksaa yhteisöverotasauksina  muulle Suomelle. Vuosittain summa on reilut 550 milj euroa mitä pk-seudusta valuu rahaa ulos. Kymmenessä vuodessa se tekee yli 5 miljardia joten eikähän sillä saisi aikamoisia ratoja rakennettua jos kaupungit saisivat pitää rahat itsellään? 

Jos jostain pitää pistää riita halki ja ottaa järki käteen niin Pisarasta kannattaisi tehdä Helsingin 2. metrolinja ja toteuttaa se laajana eli vanhan U-metron linjauksen mukaan niin että se alkaisi Huopalahdesta  ja kulkisi Töölön, Kampin, Erottajan ja Hakaniemen kautta Pasilaan,  jolloin yhdistämällä päärataan ja kehärataan syntyisi todelilnen "kehämetro" kun sama juna kiertäisi ympyrää lentokentän kautta, ja toinen juna linja kulkisi eteläistä lenkkiä pitkin Espoon keskuksesta Keravalle.  

PK-seudun kaupungit voisivat maksaa  Pisarasta kaksi kolmannesta ja valtio kolmanneksen.  Eiköhän kaupungeilla ole pistää kimpassa rahaa n 700 milliä sen toeuttamiseksi koska se hyödyttäisi kaikkia?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Oli miten oli niin tällaiset infrahankkeet kuten Pisara, Kehärata ja länsimetro ovat ainoat keinot jolla pääkaupunkiseutu voi saada jotain takaisin siitä mitä se maksaa yhteisöverotasauksina  muulle Suomelle. Vuosittain summa on reilut 550 milj euroa mitä pk-seudusta valuu rahaa ulos. Kymmenessä vuodessa se tekee yli 5 miljardia joten eikähän sillä saisi aikamoisia ratoja rakennettua jos kaupungit saisivat pitää rahat itsellään?


Tuo verotulojen tasaus on vain murto-osa Helsingin seudulta muun maan elättämiseen menevistä rahavirroista. Rahavirroista on aika vähän laskelmia, mutta käsittääkseni tällä hetkellä Helsingin seudun kaikkien verotulojen kertymästä menee 2 - 3 miljardia vuodessa aluetukiin sen jälkeen kun valtion investoinnit mm. väyliin ja ratoihin ja valtion työpaikkojen valtakunnallinen jakauma on huomioitu.

----------


## teme

> Tai entäs sitten, kun on ensin tehty miljardilla pisara ja sitten huomataan että hups, Pasilan pohjoispuolella on nyt se ihan sama ongelma kuin oli ennen Pasilan eteläpuolella, jonne tehtiin miljardilla 4 raidetta lisää? Tai että Ilmalan ratapihalla on ihan samat pullonkaulat Pisaran jälkeen kuin Pisaraa ennenkin.


Ilmalan varikosta on erilliselvitys, ja muutenkin jaksan uskoa siihen että purkkaa voi jauhaa samalla kun kävelee. Pisara + Lentorata + Varikon kehittäminen/hajauttaminen + Asetinlaitteen uusinta + Espoon kaupunkirata + Kerava - Riihimäki lisäraiteet on tavallaan yksi paketti siinä mielessä että osat liittyy toisiinsa.




> Jos Pisara onkin parempi kuin Töölön metro, Pisara on myös paljon kalliimpi. Töölön metrohan tarjoaisi noin puolella miljardilla suunnilleen samat asemat kuin Pisara, joka tulee maksamaan miljardin.


Miksi ihmeessä kahdeksan kilometrin tunnelijunarata kolmella maanalaisella asemalla maksaisi tuplat sen mitä viiden kilometrin metrorata neljällä maanalaiselle asemalla?

Ne isommat Pisarat on minustakin älyttömiä.

----------


## Max

> Tuo verotulojen tasaus on vain murto-osa Helsingin seudulta muun maan elättämiseen menevistä rahavirroista.


Ottaen huomioon, että Helsingin seudulla ei tuoteta kovin paljon mitään konkreettista, tuo on faktojen vääristelyä. Esimerkiksi kaikki valtionhallinnon kustannukset ovat tietyssä mielessä koko valtakunnasta kerättyjen verovarojen suuntaamista Helsingin seudun taloudelliseen kehitykseen. Samoin se, että teollisuusyritysten pääkonttorit ovat pk-seudulla, vaikka varsinainen tuotanto on muualla.

----------


## petteri

> Ottaen huomioon, että Helsingin seudulla ei tuoteta kovin paljon mitään konkreettista, tuo on faktojen vääristelyä. Esimerkiksi kaikki valtionhallinnon kustannukset ovat tietyssä mielessä koko valtakunnasta kerättyjen verovarojen suuntaamista Helsingin seudun taloudelliseen kehitykseen. Samoin se, että teollisuusyritysten pääkonttorit ovat pk-seudulla, vaikka varsinainen tuotanto on muualla.


Varsinainen fyysisten tuotteiden tuotanto on koko ajan pienenevä osa arvoketjua. Suurin osa arvosta muodostuu nykyään muualla. Tuotekehitys ja palvelut ovat koko ajan kasvava osa arvoketjua. Se, ettei Helsingin seutu tuote mitään on huuhaata, Helsingin seutu tuottaa todella paljon mm. digitaalisia tuotteita, tuotekehitystä ja korkean osaamisen palveluita.

Helsingin seudulla on muuten noin 35 % valtion työpaikoista ja noin 35 % suomen BKT:sta muodostuu myös Helsingin seudulla. Verotuloista on osuus on suunnilleen sama kuin BKT:stä. Eli Helsingin seudulla on valtion työpaikkoja suunnilleen samassa suhteessa kuin seutu tuottaa rahaa yhteiseen kirstuun.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos jostain pitää pistää riita halki ja ottaa järki käteen niin Pisarasta kannattaisi tehdä Helsingin 2. metrolinja ja toteuttaa se laajana eli vanhan U-metron linjauksen mukaan niin että se alkaisi Huopalahdesta  ja kulkisi Töölön, Kampin, Erottajan ja Hakaniemen kautta Pasilaan,  jolloin yhdistämällä päärataan ja kehärataan syntyisi todelilnen "kehämetro" kun sama juna kiertäisi ympyrää lentokentän kautta, ja toinen juna linja kulkisi eteläistä lenkkiä pitkin Espoon keskuksesta Keravalle.


Mun mielestä kannattaisi tehdä juuri näin. Tosin lähijunastandardilla, mutta miksei metron brändillä.




> PK-seudun kaupungit voisivat maksaa  Pisarasta kaksi kolmannesta ja valtio kolmanneksen.  Eiköhän kaupungeilla ole pistää kimpassa rahaa n 700 milliä sen toeuttamiseksi koska se hyödyttäisi kaikkia


Jos Pisara erkanisi jo Huopalahdesta, silloin se olisi myös Helsingille ja helsinkiläisille hyödyllinen hanke, ja Helsinkikin voisi olla yksi maksumiehistä.

Kuitenkin tuo kaukojunaliikenteen helpottuminen on minusta peruste saada valtio mukaan huomattavasti isommalla osuudella kuin jossain paikallishankkeessa, kuten Matinkylän metrossa. Esimerkiksi valtio 70% - kunnat 30%.

Olikos niin, että kaupunkiradat on rakennettu 50%-50%-periaatteella? Ja kehärata oli valtio 70% - kunnat 30%?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitenkäs olisi tällainen muotoilu: Pisara on alueellinen hanke, jolla toteutuessaan on huomattavia myönteisiä vaikutuksia myös valtakunnallisesti. Tätä ei kai sentään voida kiistää?


Tämä on minusta kohtuullisen hyvä muotoilu, edellyttäen että kaukojunaliikenne todella hyötyy huomattavasti pisarasta. En ole täysin varma kuinka paljon hyötyä on suhteessa tarpeeseen, mutta ainakin pääasia tulee selväksi eli se mikä tätä hanketta ajaa.




> Lentorata olisi aidosti valtakunnallinen. Itse asiassa sillä ei edes olisi juuri mitään alueellista vaikutusta, ellei peräti negatiivista (Tikkurilan kannalta).
> 
> Ratayhteys Tikkurilasta lentoasemalle voisi ehkä täyttää valtakunnallisuuden kriteerit, jos sitä käyttäisivät myös kaukojunat.


Juuri näin. Lentorata olisi ilman muuta täysin valtakunnallinen hanke. Periaatteessa siitä voisi olla jopa välillisesti pientä negatiivista vaikutusta alueellisesti, jos katsottaisiin että joku muu hanke on alueellisesti parempi. Uskon kuitenkin, että oikeasti junayhteys reilussa 10 minuutissa Helsingin päärautatieasemalta lentoasemalle olisi aika hyödyllinen Helsingille. Sitä lentorataa pitkinhän kannattaisi kaukojunien seassa ajaa esim. 3-4 kertaa tunnissa Arlanda Express -tyyppinen lentoasemaexpress-juna.

Lentorata pitäisi saada pikimmiten liikkeelle, mutta sitä odotellessa kannattaisi selvittää miten kehärataa voisi hyödyntää kaukoliikenteen tarpeisiin. Koko rata on kyllä speksattu niin idioottimaisesti, ettei homma ole helppo, mutta uskon että se on tehtävissä tietyin toimenpitein.

Kehäradallahan on ajateltu kulkevan lähijunia tiheimmillään 10 min vuorovälillä. Mutta kuten mistä tahansa rautatietunnelista tiedetään niin kyllähän vuoroväli voi kunnollisella kulunvalvonnalla olla paljon tiukempikin. 5 min vuoroväli ei koettelisi oikeastaan vielä mitään, kun muistetaan että esim. Münchenin S-Bahnissa keskustatunnelissa ajetaan parhaimmillaan 1 min vuorovälillä.

Kaukojunakaluston (tai ilmeisesti edes vanhemman lähijunakaluston?) käyttö ei kuitenkaan tule kyseeseen mm. nousukulmien yms. teknisten esteiden vuoksi vaan kaluston pitää olla Flirtejä. Toisaalta pohjoisesta ei ole tehty liittymää kehäradan suuntaan. No, mutta eipä siinä mitään. Jos haluttaisiin ajaa Tampereelta Vantaan lentoasemalle niin sitten hankittaisiin vain muutama Flirt-runko, jotka sisältä kalustettaisiin kaukojuniksi. Tällöin tunnelissa voisi ajaa. Ja kun ei pääse suoraan kehäradalle niin sitten voidaan ajaa Tikkurilaan ja vaihtaa suuntaa. Toki suunnanvaihdosta tulee 4 min viivästys, mutta on arvo sinänsäkin päästä junaa vaihtamatta lentoasemalle / lentoasemalta, vaikka aikahyötyä ei olisikaan.

Flirtissä on sekin etu, että Norjaan sitä on myyty varustettuna 200 km/h nopeudelle. Kun ottaa huomioon, ettei Pendolinoillakaan pääse Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä ajamaan 220 km/h nopeudella koko matkaa niin uskoisin että Flirtillä pääsisi ajamaan käytännössä tasan yhtä nopeasti Tampere-Tikkurila -välin kuin Pendolino ajaa nyt ja siitä eteenpäin se jatkaisi lentoasemalle ikäänkuin lähijuna.

Toki "kauko-Flirt" ei pysähtyisi muilla lähijuna-asemilla eikä pääsisi ajamaan nopeasti niiden ohi vaan sen pitäisi rauhallisesti nilkuttaa lähijunaa hieman hitaammin, jotta pysyisi niiden kanssa samassa tahdissa. Mutta onhan tällaisia tilanteita olemassa muuallakin maailmassa, sellaisten kanssa pitää vain elää, jos ei ole rahaa investoida parempaan. Martinlaakson radalla tuskin tulisi ongelmia ennen Huopalahtea, josta on pullonkaula Helsingin suuntaan. Mutta luulisi että ongelma on olemassa vain ruuhka-aikoina.

Voisi ajatella, että juna ajettaisiin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella Helsinkiin, vaikkei se matka-ajallisesti olisikaan kilpailukykyistä. Ruuhka-aikoina (tai kenties muutenkin?) juna pitäisi varmaan ajaa sitten jonnekin muualle, esim. Leppävaaraan (mistä tosin tulisi uusi 4 min viivästys Huopalahdessa, mutta vaihdoton matka-aika Tampere-Leppävaara ei silti olisi ollenkaan hullumpi verrattuna vaihtoon Pasilassa -- kelpaisi ainakin minulle silloin jos matkustan Espoon suuntaan). Periaatteessa tämä olisi mahdollista jatkaa myös Turun suuntaan, jos ratakapasiteetti antaa myöten. Siten saataisiin heiluri Tampere-Vantaa/lentoas.-Espoo-Turku.

Eihän tällainen yhteys tietenkään mikään fantastinen olisi verrattuna suoraan lentorataan, mutta olisi ainakin sellaisen esiaste, ja hyödyntäisi kehäradan infraa edes jotenkin valtakunnalliseen tarpeeseen. Eikä käytännössä maksaisi paljon mitään toteuttaa inframielessä.

Tunnin vuorovälillä tuollaista reittiä ajaisi neljällä Flirt-rungolla, minkä lisäksi olisi varmaan hyvä olla pari vararunkoa. Tosin enpä usko, että VR on kiinnostunut. Sen sijaan joku yksityinen junafirma voisi olla, kunhan rataverkolle pääsisi vapaasti tarjoamaan palvelua. Jos tällaista ajaisi tunnin välein läpi vuorokauden houkuttavalla kustannusrakenteella, niin sillä palvelisi hyvin myös yökysyntää Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä, vaikka matka olisikin vähän hitaampi. Johan nyt Paunun busseja ajaa käytännössä kerran tunnissa lähes vuorokaudet läpeensä, joten voisi kuvitella että VR:n kustannukset alittavalla kustannusrakenteella tällainen palvelu voisi olla lähes itsekannattava, vaikka vähän VR:n hintoja alemmallakin hintatasolla (joilla houkutettaisiin matkustajia VR:ää hieman hitaammalle yhteydelle).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mun mielestä kannattaisi tehdä juuri näin. Tosin lähijunastandardilla, mutta miksei metron brändillä.


Sitä minä nimenomaan tarkoitin. 




> Jos Pisara erkanisi jo Huopalahdesta, silloin se olisi myös Helsingille ja helsinkiläisille hyödyllinen hanke, ja Helsinkikin voisi olla yksi maksumiehistä.
> 
> Kuitenkin tuo kaukojunaliikenteen helpottuminen on minusta peruste saada valtio mukaan huomattavasti isommalla osuudella kuin jossain paikallishankkeessa, kuten Matinkylän metrossa. Esimerkiksi valtio 70% - kunnat 30%.


Vaikka Pisara erkanisi Huopalahdessa niin siitä saisi samat hyödyt kaukojunille kuin lyhennetyssä muodossa.  Mutta lähijunien jakelu paranisi.

Valtio voisi maksaa puolet lyhyemmästä Pisarasta mutta jos kaupungit halauvat pidemmän Pisaran, maksaisi itse erotuksen jolloin suhdeluku olisi n 30/70. Kuvittelisin etä kaupungit hyväksyisivät sen diilin jos liikennöinnin kokonaisuudessaan saisi kilpailuttaa eli ei olis pakko antaa se VR:lle. 




> Olikos niin, että kaupunkiradat on rakennettu 50%-50%-periaatteella? Ja kehärata oli valtio 70% - kunnat 30%?


Maksuosuuden muodot vaihtelevat ratojen välillä. Martinlaakson rata oli 50/50, päärata taisi olla 50/50 tai 66/33, mutta Leppävaaran oli vain 33/66 eli valtio maksoi vain kolmasosan. Periaate on ollut että valtio on maksanut raiteet ja kaupungit asemat. Lisäksi mulla on sellainen käsitys että Helsingin ja Pasilan ratapihojen muutostyöt jotka tehtiin töiden yhteydessä maksoi valtio kokonaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Ottaen huomioon, että Helsingin seudulla ei tuoteta kovin paljon mitään konkreettista, tuo on faktojen vääristelyä. Esimerkiksi kaikki valtionhallinnon kustannukset ovat tietyssä mielessä koko valtakunnasta kerättyjen verovarojen suuntaamista Helsingin seudun taloudelliseen kehitykseen. Samoin se, että teollisuusyritysten pääkonttorit ovat pk-seudulla, vaikka varsinainen tuotanto on muualla.


Niin, tunnetusti vaikkapa kännykän kokoaminen on Oikeaa Työtä koska siitä syntyy suoraan jotain jolla voi heittää vesilintua, mutta sen kännykän suunnittelu puhumattakaan koko roskan johtamisesta on turhaa puuhastelua joka ei tuota mitään Oikeaa lisäarvoa.  Samoin Helsingissä vain liikennöidään ja suunnitellan raitiovaunuja, lipputulot pitäisii oikestaan lähettää Kainuuseen missä ne Oikeasti tehdään.  :Smile:  

Ja tälle on ihan omakin ketju, eli takaisin asiaan päin. Unohdetaan nyt hetkeksi se valtion tulojen ja menojen jakautuminen, siinä että valtion liikennerahoja tasataan pitkin maata per hehtaari ei nyt vaan ole mitään järkeä. Tuossa sivumennen kärsii syrjäseudutkin, kun ropot ripotellaan pitkin poikin eikä tehdä valintoja. Lisäksi johtuen siitä että raideliikenne on vaihtoehto vain osassa maata tuo käytännössä johtaa suurempaan autohankkeiden rahoitusosuuteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Flirtissä on sekin etu, että Norjaan sitä on myyty varustettuna 200 km/h nopeudelle. Kun ottaa huomioon, ettei Pendolinoillakaan pääse Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä ajamaan 220 km/h nopeudella koko matkaa niin uskoisin että Flirtillä pääsisi ajamaan käytännössä tasan yhtä nopeasti Tampere-Tikkurila -välin kuin Pendolino ajaa nyt ja siitä eteenpäin se jatkaisi lentoasemalle ikäänkuin lähijuna.


Jos tosissaan mielummin matksustaisit Flirtillä Tamperelta Vantaan lentokentälle kuin oikealla kaukojunalla ja vaihtaen Tikkurilassa lentokenttäjunaan, niin mikset voi siinä tapauksessa matkustaa sillä Paunun lentokenttäbussilla? Matkustusmukavuus, nopeus ja palvelutaso olisi samantasoista. 

Jos tarkoitus olisi palvella vain yöaikaan eli klo 23:00 - 06:00 välillä Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä ja lentokentälle matkustavia, niin kuvittelisin että pendolinollakin voisi ajaa kehäradalla. Tietääkö joku sisäpiiriläinen paremmin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Lentorata olisi ilman muuta täysin valtakunnallinen hanke. Periaatteessa siitä voisi olla jopa välillisesti pientä negatiivista vaikutusta alueellisesti, jos katsottaisiin että joku muu hanke on alueellisesti parempi. Uskon kuitenkin, että oikeasti junayhteys reilussa 10 minuutissa Helsingin päärautatieasemalta lentoasemalle olisi aika hyödyllinen Helsingille. Sitä lentorataa pitkinhän kannattaisi kaukojunien seassa ajaa esim. 3-4 kertaa tunnissa Arlanda Express -tyyppinen lentoasemaexpress-juna.


Tässä on ihan mielenkiintoinen riippuvuussuhde. Lentorataa ei voi käytännössä toteuttaa ennen Pisaraa kun Helsinkiin ei mahdu lisää junia kun oikeastaan jo nykyisissäkin junissa on liikaa. 

Junamäärä, joka voidaan luotettavasti aikatauluja noudattaen ajaa on jo Pasila - Helsinki välillä ylitetty nykykäytännöillä. Vain parhaissa olosuhteissa kaikki sujuu. Jokainen poikkeustilanne aiheuttaa myöhästymisten ryöpyn kun pelivaraa ei ole yhtään.

Toki on mahdollista jonkin verran parantaa Helsinki-Pasila väliä asetinlaitteistoa, raidejärjestelyjä sekä operaatiokäytäntöjä parantaen, mutta jo raide- ja vaihdejärjestelyjen merkittävä kehittäminen edellyttää joidenkin raiteiden sulkemista muutos- ja siirtotöiden ajaksi.  Kun järjestelmän pelivara on nyt hyvin pieni kaikki remontit uhkaavat sotkea liikennettä entisestään.

Järjestelmä tarvitsee lisää pelivaraa ihan välttämättä. Pisaralla sitä saadaan rakenettua ilman, että suuri osa junista on vuosikymmenen remontin ajan vielä nykyistäkin pahemmin poissa aikatauluista. Kun Pisara on valmis, Pasila - Helsinki väli pystytään remontoimaan Lentoradan ja mahdollisen Porvoon radan vaatimaan kuntoon ilman kaaosta.

Oikeastaan Riihimäki-Kerava lisäraiteet ja Espoon kaupunkiratakin ovat liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta aika epäilyttäviä hankkeita ilman Pisaraa. Helsinkiin tulevien junien määrää pitäisi luotettavuussyistä vähentää, ei lisätä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos tosissaan mielummin matksustaisit Flirtillä Tamperelta Vantaan lentokentälle kuin oikealla kaukojunalla ja vaihtaen Tikkurilassa lentokenttäjunaan, niin mikset voi siinä tapauksessa matkustaa sillä Paunun lentokenttäbussilla? Matkustusmukavuus, nopeus ja palvelutaso olisi samantasoista.


Onko Flirtissä muka jotain vikaa matkustusmukavuuden suhteen? Ymmärrän jos tarkoitat että lähijunan penkissä ei ole kiva matkustaa Tampereelle asti, mutta jos se Flirt olisi kalustettu kaukojunaksi niin sitten se olisi kaikin puolin kaukojuna matkustusmukavuuden kannalta. Käsittääkseni Flirtiä on myyty joihinkin maihin myös kaukojunaksi kalustettuna, joten ei tämä ole kovin kaukaa haettu ajatus.

Ja joo: Paunun bussin mukavuus ei vedä vertoja junalle, ei varsinkaan matka-aika. Flirt ajaisi hitaastikin Tampereelle paljon nopeammin kuin Paunu. Se mistä Paunulle pitää antaa tunnustusta on kattava aikataulu.




> Jos tarkoitus olisi palvella vain yöaikaan eli klo 23:00 - 06:00 välillä Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä ja lentokentälle matkustavia, niin kuvittelisin että pendolinollakin voisi ajaa kehäradalla. Tietääkö joku sisäpiiriläinen paremmin?


Tarkoitus olisi tietenkin tarjota 24h palvelu tai jotain sen lähelle. Lentoasemalle täytyy usein päästä omituisina aikoina.

Mutta ei se Pendolino ymmärtääkseni sinne pääse mihinkään kellonaikaan. Olen kysynyt tätä aikaisemmin, olisiko ollut peräti tällä samalla foorumilla, ja vastaus liittyi muistaakseni nousukulmiin, mahdollisesti myös kaarresäteeseen ja/tai kuormaulottumaan (?). Joka tapauksessa pointti on, että kehäradan tunnelit on käytännössä speksattu Flirtille eikä sinne voi ajaa muilla junilla. En tietysti osaa sanoa josko olisi Flirtin lisäksi joku yksittäinen junatyyppi, jolla sinne voisi ajaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:32 ----------




> Tässä on ihan mielenkiintoinen riippuvuussuhde. Lentorataa ei voi käytännössä toteuttaa ennen Pisaraa kun Helsinkiin ei mahdu lisää junia kun oikeastaan jo nykyisissäkin junissa on liikaa.


Vaan onko tällaista riippuvuussuhdetta sittenkään oikeasti olemassa?

Lentorata ei itsessään lisäisi yhtään ainutta junaa saapumaan Helsingin päähän. Ainoa ero olisi, että kaukojunat ajettaisiin lentoradan kautta ja lähijunat nykyistä rataa pitkin. Nykyinen kaukojunatarjonta riittäisi hienosti.

Eri asia on jos halutaan lisätä lähijunavuoroja niin että niitä ajetaan sekä lentoradan että nykyisen radan kautta. Mutta silloinhan lisäkapasiteettitarvetta syntyy nimenomaan lähiliikenteen osalta.

Vaikka tätä pyörittelisin miten päin, päädyn aina siihen, että kaukojunille riittää nykyinfra kohtuullisen hyvin. (Ja lentorata pelaisi nykytarjontaa vastaavan kaukoliikenteen osalta hienosti yhteen nykyisen infran kanssa ilman lisäinvestointeja muualle.) Se mihin tarvitaan pääosa lisäinfrasta on nimenomaan alueellisesti vaikuttava lähijunaliikenne.

----------


## kouvo

> Oikeastaan Riihimäki-Kerava lisäraiteet ja Espoon kaupunkiratakin ovat liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta aika epäilyttäviä hankkeita ilman Pisaraa. Helsinkiin tulevien junien määrää pitäisi luotettavuussyistä vähentää, ei lisätä.


Juurikin näin. Se että pullonkauloja on muuallakin ei tee Pisarasta turhaa hanketta. Vaikka ongelmat Pasilan pohjoispuolella hoidettaisiinkin, niin Linnunlaulu varmistaa sen että maantasolla tätä ongelmaa ei ratkaista vaikka junien operointia kehitettäisiinkin. Nyt kun vaikuttaa siltä että Tallinnan tunnelia ei ihan pikapuoliin olla rakentamassa, niin Pisara on varsin kannatettava hanke Linnunlaulun pullonkaulan poistamiseksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko Flirtissä muka jotain vikaa matkustusmukavuuden suhteen? Ymmärrän jos tarkoitat että lähijunan penkissä ei ole kiva matkustaa Tampereelle asti, mutta jos se Flirt olisi kalustettu kaukojunaksi niin sitten se olisi kaikin puolin kaukojuna matkustusmukavuuden kannalta. Käsittääkseni Flirtiä on myyty joihinkin maihin myös kaukojunaksi kalustettuna, joten ei tämä ole kovin kaukaa haettu ajatus.
> 
> Ja joo: Paunun bussin mukavuus ei vedä vertoja junalle, ei varsinkaan matka-aika. Flirt ajaisi hitaastikin Tampereelle paljon nopeammin kuin Paunu. Se mistä Paunulle pitää antaa tunnustusta on kattava aikataulu.


Vaikka Flirtiin vaihtaisi kaukojunien istuimia niin ei siihen pysty käytännössä järjestämään minkäänlaista tarjoilua edes kärrymyynnin muodossa lattian tasoerojen vuoksi. Kuvittelisin että Norjaan ostetut Flirtit laitetaan lähinnä max 100 km päähän Oslosta ulottuvaan taajamajunaliikenteeseen eikä varsinaiseen kaukoliikenteeseen. 




> Tarkoitus olisi tietenkin tarjota 24h palvelu tai jotain sen lähelle. Lentoasemalle täytyy usein päästä omituisina aikoina.


Olisi hyvä jos edes pk-seudun sisällä kulkisi lähijunia yöllä sitten kun kehärata avataan mutta taitaapi olla se taksi ja bussi ainoat keinot päästä kentälle ja kentältä pois säädyttömään aikaan jatkossakin. 





> Mutta ei se Pendolino ymmärtääkseni sinne pääse mihinkään kellonaikaan. Olen kysynyt tätä aikaisemmin, olisiko ollut peräti tällä samalla foorumilla, ja vastaus liittyi muistaakseni nousukulmiin, mahdollisesti myös kaarresäteeseen ja/tai kuormaulottumaan (?). Joka tapauksessa pointti on, että kehäradan tunnelit on käytännössä speksattu Flirtille eikä sinne voi ajaa muilla junilla. En tietysti osaa sanoa josko olisi Flirtin lisäksi joku yksittäinen junatyyppi, jolla sinne voisi ajaa.


Tuo on aika outoa että koko rata olisi speksattu vain Flirteille. Mitä tehdään esim 50 vuoden päästä kun Flirtit on viety romuttamoon eikä uusia saa? 

Kun ottaa huomioon että pendolinon vaunut ovat lyhyempiä kuin perinteisten kaukojunien vaunut niin ihmettelen tosissaan miksi se ei mahtuisi kulkemaan. Taitaa olla niin että kehäradan tiedotusorganisaatiossa ei ole edes tietoa asiasta sen enempä ja siksi on kerrottu vain että vanhanmallisilla lähijunilla ei pysty kehäradalla ajaa. Taitaa kuulua samaan sarjaan tiedotusankkoja  kuin nuo "puolenvaihtopaikat" joista on aiemmin on ollut puhetta.  Mutta joku kalusto- ja rata-asiantuntija voisi valaista asiaa tarkemmin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Olikos niin, että kaupunkiradat on rakennettu 50%-50%-periaatteella? Ja kehärata oli valtio 70% - kunnat 30%?


Kaupunkiratojen asemat muistaakseni omistaa kaupungit, mikä osittain selittää eroa kustannusten jaosta. Asemien omistussuhteet on sellainen asia mitä Pisarassa kannattaisi miettiä ihan vakavissaan. Maanalaisella tillalla Töölössä, Keskustassa tai Hakaniemessä on ihan aitoa kaupallista käyttöä, ts. se ei ole pelkkä kuluerä. Lisäksi veronmaksajien omistuksessa se tuppaa jäämään vähän hunningolle, kuten kaupunkiradan asemat. Eli pitäisin vähintään selvittämisen arvoisena että asemat rakentaisi ja omistaisi joku yksityinen taho, tyypillisesti esimerkiksi eläkeyhtiöt ovat kiinnostuneita tämän tyyppisistä sijoituksista. Tuo myös kannustaisi tekemään niistä houkuttelevia kun se vaikuttaa suoraan vuokratuloihin muista tiloista varsinaisten asemien yhteydessä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vaikka Flirtiin vaihtaisi kaukojunien istuimia niin ei siihen pysty käytännössä järjestämään minkäänlaista tarjoilua edes kärrymyynnin muodossa lattian tasoerojen vuoksi. Kuvittelisin että Norjaan ostetut Flirtit laitetaan lähinnä max 100 km päähän Oslosta ulottuvaan taajamajunaliikenteeseen eikä varsinaiseen kaukoliikenteeseen.


Ei kärrymyynti ole mikään edellytys kaukoliikenteessä ainakaan Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä. Matka on sen verran lyhyt. Ainahan sinne tietysti pystyisi johonkin nurkkaan rakentamaan pienen kioskipisteen tai laittamaan vaikka voileipäautomaatin (kuten muistaakseni Ranskassa on joissakin TGV-junissa).




> Tuo on aika outoa että koko rata olisi speksattu vain Flirteille. Mitä tehdään esim 50 vuoden päästä kun Flirtit on viety romuttamoon eikä uusia saa?


Niinpä. Siksi ihmettelen asiaa kovasti.

----------


## j-lu

->Tuo alueellinen vs. valtakunnallinen -vastakkainasettelu on sanoinkuvaamattoman typerä. Yritin sitä aiemmin ironisoida, mutta kun kukaan ei ymmärtänyt, niin väännetään rautalangasta.

Mikä etuoikeus kaukojunilla on lähijuniin verrattuna? Jos Helsinki haluaa lisätä lähijunia, niin se tarkoittaa nykytilanteessa joko sitä, että kapasiteettia rakennetaan lisää tai että sitä viedään kaukojunilta. Kaukojunilta voidaan viedä laitureita ja raiteita, jos se katsotaan kannattavaksi. Ei kapasiteetti ole korvamerkattua, tai ei ainakaan saa olla. Helsingin ja koko valtakunnan kannalta joku Lohjan lähiliikennerata saattaa olla paljon hyödyllisempi kuin periferiaan kulkevat kaukojunat. Siksi kaukojunilta täytyy voida ottaa väyläkapasiteettia lähiliikenteelle, jos se kannattaa.

Edellisestä johtuen, jos Helsingissä tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia junille, niin se on väkisinkin valtakunnallinen hanke, vaikkakin kapasiteettia rakennettaisiin lähijunien takia. Ei Helsinki tai sen lähiliikenne ole mikään valtakunnan ulkopuolinen saareke, joka ei koske muuta Suomea ollenkaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ->Tuo alueellinen vs. valtakunnallinen -vastakkainasettelu on sanoinkuvaamattoman typerä. [...] Mikä etuoikeus kaukojunilla on lähijuniin verrattuna? [...] Helsingin ja koko valtakunnan kannalta joku Lohjan lähiliikennerata saattaa olla paljon hyödyllisempi kuin periferiaan kulkevat kaukojunat. Siksi kaukojunilta täytyy voida ottaa väyläkapasiteettia lähiliikenteelle, jos se kannattaa.


Etpä tainnut tajuta tuosta keskustelusta yhtään mitään. Kukaan ei puhu mitään etuoikeuksista. Valtakunnallinen on sellaista, joka koskettaa kaikkia tai käytännössä useimmiten edes useita alueita valtakunnassa. Alueellinen on sellaista joka koskettaa vain yhtä aluetta, vaikka tärkeääkin. Nykyinen rahoituskäytäntö hämää, kun ei ole alueellista rahoituksen lähdettä, pelkästään valtakunnallinen ja paikallinen (joka on siis alueellista suppeampi, käytännössä kuntataso).

Ideaalisti valtakunnalliset hankkeet rahoitetaan valtakunnan veroilla, alueelliset hankkeet pitäisi rahoittaa alueellisilla veroilla (jos sellaisia olisi olemassa) ja paikalliset hankkeet pitäisi rahoittaa paikallisesti kerätyillä kunnallisveroilla. Kaikki kuitenkin haluavat mieluummin käydä valtion kukkarolla kuin omalla kukkarolla, koska silloin saadaan enemmän maksajia talkoisiin. Tästä syystä erilaisia hankkeita halutaan väkisin esittää valtakunnallisina, vaikka ne olisivat oikeasti alueellisia tai paikallisia.

Tiettyyn rajaan asti tätä ilmenee joka puolella maata, mutta ilmiö on räikeintä Helsingissä, missä vuosikymmenien puljaamisen jälkeen ihmiset eivät edes ymmärrä, mitä eroa on paikallisella, alueellisella ja valtakunnallisella. Pelkästään se, että kysymyksessä on pääkaupunkiseutu ei tee hankkeista valtakunnallisia. Ei esimerkiksi Kallion kirjasto ole valtakunnallinen vaikuttavuudeltaan eikä sen puoleen Rautatientorin ratikkapysäkkikään. Eduskunta on valtakunnallinen vaikuttavuudeltaan, toki, mutta niinikään ovat monet maakunnissa sijaitsevat valtionhallinnon osat. Jne.

Vaikuttavuusalue sinällään voidaan (ja pitää) arvioida irrallaan hankkeen rahoituslähteestä. Voi olla jossain määrin perusteltua, että valtio rahoittaa joitakin paikallisia ja alueellisia hankkeita. On kuitenkin valheellista tarkoitushakuisesti vääristellä hankkeiden alueellisia vaikutuksia siinä toivossa, että se vaikuttaa rahoitusmahdollisuuksiin.

Otaksun että tuo heitto lähiliikenteen hyödyllisyydestä verrattuna "periferiaan" vievään kaukoliikenteeseen heijastelee lähinnä rajoittunutta Suomen tuntemusta? Koska olet esimerkiksi viimeksi matkustanut junalla Helsingistä Tampereelle? Ne junat ovat usein tupaten täynnä. Samoin tietyt ruuhkajunat jopa Tampereelta pohjoiseen ovat usein viikonloppuisin (pe/su) viimeistä paikkaa myöten loppuunmyytyjä. Heijasteleeko tuo sitä, että Suomi Helsingin ulkopuolella olisi pelkkää "periferiaa"? Taitaa tulla yllätyksenä, mutta jos reilu miljoona (tai optimistisesti  max. 1-2 miljoonaa) suomalaista asuu Helsingin vaikutuspiirissä, niin jotain neljä miljoonaa (tai ainakin 3-4 miljoonaa) asuu vaikutuspiirin ulkopuolella. Periferiassa? Suurin osa suomalaisista?

Väittäisin (hieman provokatiivisesti) että hypoteettisen uuden lähiliikenneradan merkitys Helsingille ja Suomelle olisi lähinnä siinä, että se tarjoaa purkautumisväylän Helsingissä työssä käyvien ihmisten asutukselle tilanteessa, jossa asuntojen hinnat ovat karanneet käsistä Kehä III:n sisällä. Jos kohtuuhintaisia asuntoja olisi tarjolla, eivät ihmiset muuttaisi kauas lähijunaratojen varteen, pahimmillaan kymmenien kilometrien päähän. Ja kohtuuhintaisia asuntoja olisi tarjolla, jos maanomistajat eivät panttaisi maitaan, rakennusliikkeet pyrkisi säännöstelemään tarjontaa ja jos kaavoitus pelaisi. Mutta eihän rakennusalan intressissä ole luoda ylitarjontaa, joka laskisi hintatasoa. Paljon mukavampi säännellä tarjontaa, keriä hyvät voitot ja samalla luoda kysyntää suurille infrarakennusprojekteille. Mutta tämä siis hieman provokaatiivisesti.

No lisätään nyt vielä sekin, että jos aluepolitiikka toimisi kunnolla niin työmahdollisuuksia hajautettaisiin laajemmin muihin suuriin kaupunkeihin, mikä tasaisi asuntojen kysyntää Helsingin liepeillä ja alentaisi asumiskustannuksia sielläkin.

----------


## teme

> Ideaalisti valtakunnalliset hankkeet rahoitetaan valtakunnan veroilla, alueelliset hankkeet pitäisi rahoittaa alueellisilla veroilla (jos sellaisia olisi olemassa) ja paikalliset hankkeet pitäisi rahoittaa paikallisesti kerätyillä kunnallisveroilla. Kaikki kuitenkin haluavat mieluummin käydä valtion kukkarolla kuin omalla kukkarolla, koska silloin saadaan enemmän maksajia talkoisiin. Tästä syystä erilaisia hankkeita halutaan väkisin esittää valtakunnallisina, vaikka ne olisivat oikeasti alueellisia tai paikallisia.


Joo.




> Tiettyyn rajaan asti tätä ilmenee joka puolella maata, mutta ilmiö on räikeintä Helsingissä, missä vuosikymmenien puljaamisen jälkeen ihmiset eivät edes ymmärrä, mitä eroa on paikallisella, alueellisella ja valtakunnallisella.


Jotta täh?



> 1. Ilmalan ratapihan perusparannus
> 
> ... hankkeen kustannukset Liikennevirastolle ovat 115 miljoonaa euroa. ja VR Yhtymälle 60 miljoonaa euroa...
> 
> 2. Seinäjoen ja Oulun välinen rataosuus
> 
> ...Hankkeen kustannusarvio on 550 milj. euroa. Vuoden 2010 talousarvioesitys ja VR:n rahoitus mukaan lukien hankkeeseen on myönnetty rahoitusta 280 miljoonaa euroa...
> 
> 3. Kokkola - Ylivieska kaksoisraide
> ...


Joku voisi nähdä tuossa ylläolevassa jonkinnäköisen säännönmukaisuuden, lihavointi auttaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:31 ----------

Tai sanotaan näin, jos Helsinki saisi väkiluvun mukaan sen suurinpiirtein 160 miljoonaa vuodessa valtion rahaa ja Pääkaupunkiseutu noin 300, niin me voitaisiiin kyllä vastavuoroisesti maksaa Pisarat ja Lentoradat ihan itte.

----------


## j-lu

> ...


Enemmän kuin mun ymmärryksestä, tässä on kyse siitä, että sinä et ymmärrä raideverkon olevan nimenomaan verkko. Se on valtakunnallinen ja siinä kaikki vaikuttaa kaikkeen. 

Valtaosa kaukoliikenteen junista liikennöi Helsinkiin tai Helsingistä. Jos Helsingin ratapihalta loppuu kapasiteetti mistä hyvänsä syystä, niin se vaikuttaa kaikkeen, niin kaukoliikenteeseen kuin lähiliikenteeseen. *Kapasiteettiongelma ei ole mitenkään rajattavissa lähiliikenteen ongelmaksi.*

Noin muuten, tiivistä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:16 ----------




> Joku voisi nähdä tuossa ylläolevassa jonkinnäköisen säännönmukaisuuden, lihavointi auttaa.


Just tota. Vain Pk-seudun hankkeet ovat alueellisia, Suomen Keskusta-Suomessa hankkeet ovat aina valtakunnallisia. Musta lammas Haminakin saa rahansa takaisin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo on aika outoa että koko rata olisi speksattu vain Flirteille. Mitä tehdään esim 50 vuoden päästä kun Flirtit on viety romuttamoon eikä uusia saa?


Aina saa ostetuksi junia samalla mitoituksella kuin Flirt on nyt. Ei Flirtissä käytössä oleva teliväli ole mikään Flirtin yksinoikeus niin, ettei kukaan muu saa tehdä junia, joissa on sama teliväli.




> Kun ottaa huomioon että pendolinon vaunut ovat lyhyempiä kuin perinteisten kaukojunien vaunut niin ihmettelen tosissaan miksi se ei mahtuisi kulkemaan.


Sikäli kun muistan, Kehäradan ero valtion muuhun rataverkkoon on suuremmat nousukaltevuudet. Kyllä sieltä menee läpi mikä vaan kalusto, mutta jotta voidaan noudattaa jotain haluttua aikataulua, täytyy olla vetovoimaa riittävästi, ettei nousujen ajoaika pitene.

Sinänsä on kyllä huvittavaa, ettei ole kauan siitä, kun jonkun silmäätekevän Kehäratapuheissa esitettiin hyödyksi se, että sitten pikajunatkin pääsevät lentokentälle. Ja näillä eväillä miljardeja jaetaan.




> Väittäisin (hieman provokatiivisesti) että hypoteettisen uuden lähiliikenneradan merkitys Helsingille ja Suomelle olisi lähinnä siinä, että se tarjoaa purkautumisväylän Helsingissä työssä käyvien ihmisten asutukselle tilanteessa, jossa asuntojen hinnat ovat karanneet käsistä Kehä III:n sisällä. Jos kohtuuhintaisia asuntoja olisi tarjolla, eivät ihmiset muuttaisi kauas lähijunaratojen varteen, pahimmillaan kymmenien kilometrien päähän. Ja kohtuuhintaisia asuntoja olisi tarjolla, jos maanomistajat eivät panttaisi maitaan, rakennusliikkeet pyrkisi säännöstelemään tarjontaa ja jos kaavoitus pelaisi. Mutta eihän rakennusalan intressissä ole luoda ylitarjontaa, joka laskisi hintatasoa. Paljon mukavampi säännellä tarjontaa, keriä hyvät voitot ja samalla luoda kysyntää suurille infrarakennusprojekteille. Mutta tämä siis hieman provokaatiivisesti.


Ei tässä mielestäni mitään provokatiivista ole. Mutta se virhe minusta on, että ei Helsingin kantakaupungin asuntojen hintoja voi alentaa rakentamalla lisää. Koska alue on rakennettu täyteen jo. Asia on vain niin, että kantakaupunkiin ei mahdu niin paljon asukkaita kuin on halukkaita, siksi hinnat nousevat.

Mutta voidaan tietenkin kysyä, miksi niitä halukkaita on enemmän. Voisi kuvitella, että vaikka siksi, että muualla asuminen on niin paljon huonompaa, koska muualta on niin huonot yhteydet kantakaupunkiin, jonne kaikki tahtovat. Kantakaupungin haluttavuutta suhteessa muihin alueisiin voitaisiin siten vähentää tekemällä muualle parempaa asumista. Mutta millä tavoin parempaa? Tarjoamalla muualla samoja palveluita kuin kantakaupungissa vai tekemällä parempia yhteyksiä kantakaupunkiin?

Pisara on tuota jälkimmäistä. Siis lähtökohtana on, että kaikki haluavat kuitenkin kantakaupunkiin, eikä muita paikkoja voi tehdä sellaisiksi, että niistä ei enää haluttaisi kantakaupunkiin. Kantakaupungin asuntojen kysynä alenee ja jossain lähijuna-aseman vieressä kysyntä nousee, koska sieltä pääsee melkein yhtä helposti keskustan kauppoihin, ravintoloihin, palveluihin ja työpaikoille.

Mutta: Helsinkihän on laajentamassa kantakaupunkia entisille satama-alueille. Sitä ovat janonneet rakennusliikkeet, jotka tekevät touhulla ylivoimaisesti suurimman tilin, mutta myös monet poliitikot, jotka tietenkään eivät tee asialla tiliä.




> Miksi ihmeessä kahdeksan kilometrin tunnelijunarata kolmella maanalaisella asemalla maksaisi tuplat sen mitä viiden kilometrin metrorata neljällä maanalaiselle asemalla?


En nyt määritellyt, mitä tarkoitin Töölön metrolla. Tarkoitin tässä vertauksessa sitä, että tehdään Pisara joka kiertää suunnilleen reitin TöölöKeskustaHakaniemi tai sellainen tunneli, joka vie Pasilasta Töölön kautta Kampin kääntöraiteelle ja yhtyy sitten metrorataan Kampin länsipuolella. Jos näillä molemmilla olisi sama määrä asemia siten, että metrolla osa on nykyisiä asemia, tietenkin on halvempaa rakentaa lyhyempi tunneli ja vähemmän uusia asemia.




> Ikävä kyllä pelkät operointimuutokset eivät riitä lisäämään riittävästi Helsingin aseman kapasiteettia. Siksi Pisara on välttämätön osa rataverkon parannustöitä.


Ikävä kyllä Helsinkiin saapuville junille tarjolla oleva raidekapasiteetti ei lisäänny sillä, että vain Pasilan eteläpuolelle tulee lisää raiteita. Kun kaikki raiteet ja junat tulevat Pasilan kautta, Pasilan läpi ei ala kulkea yhtään enemmän junia, vaikka Linnunlauluun rakennettaisiin sata lisäraidetta. Jos olet eri mieltä, selitä, miten Pasilan välityskyky kasvaa lisäämällä raiteita Pasilan eteläpuolelle. Siis mieti asia ja selitä itse, älä perusta siihen, että joku on jossain väittänyt jotain.

Ja mitä tulee operointimuutoksiin, lukisit edes Pisaran vuoden 2006 selvityksen Helsingin raiteiston kapasiteettiongelmien syistä. Ne ovat nimenomaan operoinnin aiheuttamia ongelmia. Sellaisen operoinnin, että junia ajetaan raiteilta toisille, jolloin yksi juna varaa vähintään kaksi raidetta tai enemmän, jos juna ajaa useampien raiteiden poikki.

Pisara poistaa näitä kapasiteettia vieviä operointeja, koska Pisaran kanssa ei voi enää ajaa raiteilta toisille. On pakko joko olla tekemättä niitä asioita joiden vuoksi nyt ajetaan raiteelta toiselle tai sitten ne asiat siirretään junareittien toiseen päähän, mikä on mainitussa selvityksessä selostettukin. Mikään, toistan, mikään asia ei estä siirtämästä näitä operointeja pois Helsingistä myös ilman Pisaraa. Ja silloin saadaan sama kapasiteettietu kuin Pisaran kanssa.

Mutta niinhän se on, että usko siirtää vaikka vuoria. Ja estää näkemästä totuuden.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Ikävä kyllä Helsinkiin saapuville junille tarjolla oleva raidekapasiteetti ei lisäänny sillä, että vain Pasilan eteläpuolelle tulee lisää raiteita. Kun kaikki raiteet ja junat tulevat Pasilan kautta, Pasilan läpi ei ala kulkea yhtään enemmän junia, vaikka Linnunlauluun rakennettaisiin sata lisäraidetta.


Tämä on kyllä totta. Mikäli tätä älyttömyyttä ei korjata ja Pisaran kiskoja vedetä Pasilan pohjoispuolelle siinä vaiheessa kun on olemassa näitä klubiaskin kanteen piirrusteltuja hahmotelmia tarkempia suunnitelmia hankkeesta, olen välittömästi valmis kääntämään takkini Pisaran hyödyllisyydestä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jotta täh?


No juuri noin.  :Wink: 




> Joku voisi nähdä tuossa ylläolevassa jonkinnäköisen säännönmukaisuuden, lihavointi auttaa.


Säännönmukaisuus on se, että rautatieliikenteessä ei ole lähiliikennettä Helsingin lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolella. Siksi kaikki muut ratahankkeet ovat tavalla tai toisella valtakunnallisia. Helsingin lähiliikennealueella voi olla sekä valtakunnallisia että alueellisia hankkeita. Toiveissa olisi että jatkossa voisi tällaisia olla muuallakin Suomessa vaan ei ole tällä hetkellä.

Mitä tiehankkeisiin tulee, niin minusta nuo kuulostivat tavalla tai toisella valtakunnallisen tieverkon osilta. (Lisäksi valtakunnassa rakennetaan paljon kunnallista katuverkkoa, joka ei tällaisissa listoissa edes näy.) Tietysti voidaan kysyä miten järkeviä ne ovat, enkä osaa tuohon vastata kun en tunne kaikkia noita alueita, mutta en usko että ne olisivat mitenkään erityisen paikallisia hankkeita. Itse asiassa voisi sanoa niinkin, että varsinkin harvaan asutuissa osissa maata valtion tieverkko hoitaa siinä sivussa paikallisen liikenteen, jota ei niin hirveästi ole. Väkirikkaissa osissa maata tarvitaan paikallisten ja alueellisten tarpeiden hoitamiseen valtavasti enemmän infraa kuin tarvitaan puhtaasti valtion tieverkon palvelemiseksi. Siksi päätelmäsi siitä, että Helsingissä on suhteellisesti enemmän alueellisia hankkeita kuin maakunnissa, taitaakin olla aika oikea, vaikken ollut tullut sitä noin ajatelleeksi.

Ei ruveta nyt taas väittelemään tuosta valtionosuuksien tasausjärjestelmästä. Koko aihe kyllästyttää, kun en tunne sen yksityiskohtia. Sen vaan sanon, että aina kun ruvetaan perustelemaan että Helsinki tarvitsee niin paljon kun se maksaa niin paljon, niin siinä unohdetaan että Tampere, Turku yms. maksavat myös paljon mutta eivät saa takaisin suhteessa sitäkään. Syrjäseuduille kyllä sitten riittää rahaa, mutta toisaalta jonkin solidaarisuuden vuoksi sinne täytyy sitä jonkin verran siirtää, kun ei siellä muuten voitaisi investoida yhtään mitään, alueet kärsisivät ja sosiaaliset ongelmat kärjistyisivät, valuen pikku hiljaa myös kaupunkeihin.

----------


## teme

Olen täysin samaa mieltä että valtakunnalisuuden kriteerit pitäisi olla tiukemmat, mutta jos joku Joensuun kehätie on valtakunnallinen niin miten sitten joku Pisara ei ole? Ja jos kaikki muut vetää kontiipäin niin miksi helsiinkiläisten pitäisi olla jotenkin kirkasotsaisia? Vika on säännöissä, ei pelaajissa. Noi tiehankkeet on muuten järjestäen jonkinlaisia ohitustietä joidenka oikeutus on lähinnä siinä että liikenne ohjataan asutuksen ohi, mikäs siinä mutta sen voisi edes osittain maksaa ko. kaupunki.

Meillä on liikennerahoituksessa valtionosuusjärjestelmä joka ylipäänsä potkii päähän isompia kaupunkeja, käytännössä tuo siirtää investointeja joukkoliikenteestä tieliikenteeseen. Esimerkiksi Tampereen Rantaväylästä valtion osuus on 30%, mikä on suurin piirtein linjassa vastaavien hankkeiden kanssa Pääkaupunkiseudulla. Maakuntalehdistön retorinen kikka jossa kaupunki = Helsinki, joka vie naiset ja työpaikat, eli ei sinne tarvitse tehdä esim. ratoja uppoaa hämmentävän hyvin vaikkapa Turussa tai Tampereella. Asukasluvun mukaan Tampereelle kuuluisi valtionosuuksina liikennerahaa tuollaiset vajaa 100 miljoonaa vuodessa. Ja todettakoon että asukasluvun mukaan jakaminen suosii syrjäseutuja verrattuna puhtaasti paikalliseen rahoitukseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja jos kaikki muut vetää kontiipäin niin miksi helsiinkiläisten pitäisi olla jotenkin kirkasotsaisia? Vika on säännöissä, ei pelaajissa.


Samaa mieltä säännöistä. Kotiinpäin vetäminen on vastenmielinen ilmiö kaikenkaikkiaan. Ongelma on, että Helsinki onnistuu siinä keskimäärin paremmin kuin muut, vaikka lähes kaikki yrittävät. Se on vähän kuin luokan isoin kaveri, joka onnistuu tönimään muita silloinkin kun ei yritä yhtään kovemmin kuin lauma pienempiä. Tampere taas esimerkiksi ei onnistu juuri ollenkaan. Eikä oikeastaan pitäisikään. Suomi olisi parempi paikka, jos tehtäisiin enemmän mutta pienempiä investointeja, jotka voitaisiin pääosin maksaa mahdollisimman paikallisesti.




> Noi tiehankkeet on muuten järjestäen jonkinlaisia ohitustietä joidenka oikeutus on lähinnä siinä että liikenne ohjataan asutuksen ohi, mikäs siinä mutta sen voisi edes osittain maksaa ko. kaupunki.


Juuri näin. Ohitustie hyödyttää varsinkin pienten paikkakuntien tapauksessa pääosin ohi ajavia (ja tietysti rauhoittaa kuntakeskuksen tai keskikaupungin). Suurten paikkakuntien tapauksessa kehätie voi kuljettaa myös seudun sisäistä liikennettä.




> Esimerkiksi Tampereen Rantaväylästä valtion osuus on 30%, mikä on suurin piirtein linjassa vastaavien hankkeiden kanssa Pääkaupunkiseudulla.


Itse asiassa mielestäni valtion ei pitäisi sijoittaa senttiäkään rahaa Tampereen rantaväylän tunneliin (sitähän se investointi rantaväylään tarkoittaa, koska väylä on jo valmiina mutta se vain aiotaan siirtää osittain tunneliin kasvattamatta kapasiteettia oikeasti). Se ei oikeasti ole mitenkään valtion hanke vaan sillä haetaan vain etua rakennusliikkeelle, joka rakentaa tien pohjan päälle taloja. Siihen ei pitäisi sijoittaa myöskään kaupungin varoja, koska ainoa hyötyjä on rakennusliike. Rakennusliikkeen pitäisi maksaa se, jos sellaisen haluavat. Sinänsä tunneli ei mahdollista edes sitä asuntorakentamista, koska sama kerrosala saataisiin alueelle ilman tunneliakin, kun rakennettaisiin vain korkeampia torneja.

Olen siis tässä asiassa johdonmukainen enkä vedä kotiinpäin. Jos rantaväylän tunneli ei ole valtion hanke, sitä ei pidä valtion rahoittaa vaikka se sijaitsisikin kotikaupungissani. Tuota valtion rahoitusosuutta nimittäin käytetään vipuna, jolla suostutellaan paikallisia veronmaksajia talkoisiin vetoamalla siihen, että valtionapu jää muuten saamatta, jos ei tunnelia ja sen rahoittamista hyväksytä kaupungin budjettiin. Itse asiassa jotkut paikalliset poliitikot pelottelevat, että valtion rahoitus on sidottu nimenomaan tähän hankkeeseen eikä olisi siirrettävissä järkevämpiin kohteisiin, jos sellaisia löytyisi (mikä ei pidä paikkaansa, koska ministeriöstä indikoidaan että on täysin tamperelaisten asia pähkäillä mitä haluavat). Ja koko hanketta perustellaan verohyödyillä, kun alueelle muuttaa paljon suurituloisia ihmisiä. Tosin kukaan ei ole kertonut mistä ne suurituloiset ihmiset tulevat (eivät kai vaan muualta Tampereelta?) tai miksi niiden sijoittaminen juuri tuolle pläntille tuottaa valtavasti enemmän verotuottoja kuin jos ne sijoitettaisiin jollekin muulle tontille (toki hieman lisää kun alue on lähellä keskustaa mutta että valtavasti?).




> Maakuntalehdistön retorinen kikka jossa kaupunki = Helsinki, joka vie naiset ja työpaikat, eli ei sinne tarvitse tehdä esim. ratoja uppoaa hämmentävän hyvin vaikkapa Turussa tai Tampereella.


Tämä epäanalyyttisyys on valitettavan totta, pätee muuten yhtälailla maakuntalehtiin kuin Helsingin Sanomiin. Mutta se että sellaista on ja että se perustuu vääriin/kuviteltuihin perusteisiin ei tarkoita etteikö villakoiran ytimessä voisi olla pieni totuuden siemen, jonka syyt tosin voivat olla hieman erilaiset kuin kuvitellaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Meillä on liikennerahoituksessa valtionosuusjärjestelmä joka ylipäänsä potkii päähän isompia kaupunkeja, käytännössä tuo siirtää investointeja joukkoliikenteestä tieliikenteeseen. Esimerkiksi Tampereen Rantaväylästä valtion osuus on 30%, mikä on suurin piirtein linjassa vastaavien hankkeiden kanssa Pääkaupunkiseudulla.


Olen myös sitä mieltä, että aluepolitiikkaa suurempi ongelma on vuosikymmenten käytäntö siitä, että valtiolta tippuu aina ja kaikkialle eikä pelkästään automaattisesti vaan jopa tyrkyttäen rahaa autoiluun, mutta joukkoliikenteeseen ei mitään. Helsinkiä myöten valtio rakentaa kaikki päätiet niin liki kaupunkien keskustoja kuin vain pääsee. Ja kun niitä pitää levittää motareiksi, niin eihän se levennys palvele yhtään mitään muuta kuin paikallista autoilua.

Olen itse ollut esittämässä 1990-luvulla sekä liikenneministerille (silloin Ole Norrback) että ympäristöministerille (silloin Pekka Haavisto), että eikö valtio voisi antaa Espoon itse päättää, haluaako se tehdä Länsiväylän leventämisrahoilla mieluummin raitiotien Espooseen, koska rahat olisivat siihen riittäneet, ja Espoolla oli jonkinlaista haluakin. Kumpikin vastasi, että ei käy. Valtio ei voi ohjailla kuntia sillä tavalla. Valtio voi vain esittää, että se aikoo leventää motaria tai tehdä uuden sellaisen, mutta se ei voi antaa rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen tai rakentaa sellaista kuten se rakentaa teitä. Joukkoliikenne on kunnan oma asia, autoilu sopii aina valtion rahoitettavaksi.

Eikä tässä asiassa ole paljon päästy eteenpäin. Valtio ohjaa edelleen autoilun suosimista, mutta joukkoliikenteessä se toimii jokseenkin statistina. Periaate on, että jos kunta tai kunnat kysyvät johonkin rahaa, valtio saattaa myöntää, mutta ottamatta kantaa mihin kankkulan kaivoon raha menee. Juuri sillä tavalla on rahoitettu Espoon metro ja Marjarata. Kun niihin ei oikein voi soveltaa autoiluhankkeiden hyödyllisyysarviointia, niin sitten ne päätettiin vain periaatteesta, kun oli poliittiset paineet.

Pisaran kanssa pidän Helsingin näkökulmasta täysin järjettömänä tässäkin keskustelussa esitettyä ajatusta, että tärkeintä on saada valtiolta rahaa, tärkeätä ei ole se, mitä sillä saadaan. Yleensä siihen syntiin lankeavat siltarumpupoliitikot, koska poliitikolle on eduksi voida esittää, miten hän on hoitanut seudulle mahdollisimman kalliita hankkeita.

Eikö Helsingin itsensä kannalta olisi älykkäämpää, että jos valtiolta on herumassa miljardi, Helsinki saisi itsekin pohtia, mihin sen olisi järkevintä miljardi käyttää. Jos esimerkiksi LVM sanoisi, että saatte miljardin, kun esitätte sille hyvät joukkoliikennettä edistävät perustelut, niin poraisiko Helsinki sen ensisijaisesti Pisaraksi? Voi tietysti poratakin, en sitä sano. Mutta onhan sekin erikoista, että muutama vuosi sitten Pisara oli suuri paha, hyödytön ja jokseenkin hylkiöhanke  kun oli tärkeämpää saada aikaiseksi esimerkiksi Espoon metro. Mutta sitten kun metrosta saatiin päätös, niin yhtäkkiä Pisara onkin hyödyllisin ja välttämättömin mahdollinen hanke.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Pisara poistaa näitä kapasiteettia vieviä operointeja, koska Pisaran kanssa ei voi enää ajaa raiteilta toisille. On pakko joko olla tekemättä niitä asioita joiden vuoksi nyt ajetaan raiteelta toiselle tai sitten ne asiat siirretään junareittien toiseen päähän, mikä on mainitussa selvityksessä selostettukin. Mikään, toistan, mikään asia ei estä siirtämästä näitä operointeja pois Helsingistä myös ilman Pisaraa. Ja silloin saadaan sama kapasiteettietu kuin Pisaran kanssa.


Toki operointia voidaan siirtää myös Helsingin ulkopuolelle ja luopua osittain Ilmalan varikon käytöstä. Ja lieventää tuolla ratkaisulla osaa ongelmista. Mutta se vaatii uusia varikoita korvaamaan Ilmalaa eikä uusien varikoiden ja niiden vaatimien ratayhteyksien rakentaminen ole ilmaista. Minusta Pisaran rakentaminen on parempi vaihtoehto kuin Ilmalan korvaaminen satojen miljoonien varikkoinvestoinneilla. Eivätkä varikkoinvestoinnit kuitenkaan lisää yhtään ratakapasiteettia Hakamäentien ja Helsingin keskustan välillä, joka on tällä hetkellä rataverkon pahin pullonkaula.

Minusta investoinnin vastustaminen siitä syystä, että avatun pullonkaulan tilalle tulee uusi edellistä vähän leveämpi pullonkaula uuteen paikkaan on aika keinotekoista. Rataverkkoa on aina laajennettu vaiheittan ja verkoston pullonkaulojen paikat ovat vaihdelleet.

----------


## teme

Helsingin into rahoittaa Pisaraa on (ollut) rajallinen. Se hyödyttää kuitenkin lähinnä radanvarren kuntia, ottamatta nyt kantaa siihen on radanvarsi Järvenpäähään vai Ouluun saakka. Se että Helsinki maksaisi sen 70% malliin metro ei ole realistinen vaihtoehto. Jos se olis HSL:n investointi niin kulut jaettaisiin sen kautta, mutta sen kulunjaon neuvottelu on edelleen auki. 




> Eikö Helsingin itsensä kannalta olisi älykkäämpää, että jos valtiolta on herumassa miljardi, Helsinki saisi itsekin pohtia, mihin sen olisi järkevintä miljardi käyttää. Jos esimerkiksi LVM sanoisi, että saatte miljardin, kun esitätte sille hyvät joukkoliikennettä edistävät perustelut, niin poraisiko Helsinki sen ensisijaisesti Pisaraksi?.


No HSL saattaisi poratakin. Helsingissä on, autopuolueen rykiessä, tahto joka on ihan KH:n kirjauksessakin  siihen että valtio nyt vaan antaisi sen seudulle käytettävän summan ihan yleisenä liikennerahana. Tai sitten niin että valtio ei rahottaisi lainkaan nykyisessä mittakaavassa liikennettä ja vastaavasti vaikka yleisiä valtionosuuksia nostettaisiin. Tai jotain vastaavaa, voi olla poikkeuskin niinkin että noin menetellään vain isompien kaupunkien kohdalle. Asiaa auttaisi kevään happeningkiin l.iittyen jos vaikka Turku ja Tampere olisi samoilla linjoilla. Minusta perustelut on lyhyesti että kaupunkisuunnittelujen liikennehankkeet on tiukasti naimisissa kaavoituksen kanssa, tai ainakin niiden pitäisi olla, ja täten päätös- ja rahoitusvalta tulisi olla samassa paikassa.

Tässä on yllämainittujen seikkojen lisäksi semmoinen käytännön juttu että valtion kanssa sovitaan rahoitus tietylle hankkeella tietyksi vuodeksi. Tästä seuraa että jos Helsinki haluaisikin lykätä vaikka jotain liittymää ja tehdä jotain muuta, niin tuo koko kuvio pitää sopia uudestaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sikäli kun muistan, Kehäradan ero valtion muuhun rataverkkoon on suuremmat nousukaltevuudet. Kyllä sieltä menee läpi mikä vaan kalusto, mutta jotta voidaan noudattaa jotain haluttua aikataulua, täytyy olla vetovoimaa riittävästi, ettei nousujen ajoaika pitene.


No sittenhän se ongelma on ratkaistu. Jani Hyvärisen esittämä idea Tampere-Vantaan lentoasema-Helsinki yöjunista voidaan siis ajaa pendolinolla jos niiden ei tarvitse pysähtyä kehäradan ja Martinlaakson radan kaikilla asemilla. Mitään erikoisvarusteltuja Flirtejä ei tarvitse erikseen ostaa sitä liikennettä varten. 




> Ei tässä mielestäni mitään provokatiivista ole. Mutta se virhe minusta on, että ei Helsingin kantakaupungin asuntojen hintoja voi alentaa rakentamalla lisää. Koska alue on rakennettu täyteen jo. Asia on vain niin, että kantakaupunkiin ei mahdu niin paljon asukkaita kuin on halukkaita, siksi hinnat nousevat.


Periaatteessa mahtuisi, mutta NIMBY estää esim korkeampien talojen rakentamisen ja puistojen reunamielle rakentamisen. Ja toisalta asumisväljyyden kasvu. Yksinäiset mummot panttaavat vanhoja ylikokoisia kantakaupungin asuntoja itsellään ja ne saattavat olla sitten kun mummo on  hoitolaitoksessa tyhjillään vuosikausia. 




> Mutta voidaan tietenkin kysyä, miksi niitä halukkaita on enemmän. Voisi kuvitella, että vaikka siksi, että muualla asuminen on niin paljon huonompaa, koska muualta on niin huonot yhteydet kantakaupunkiin, jonne kaikki tahtovat. Kantakaupungin haluttavuutta suhteessa muihin alueisiin voitaisiin siten vähentää tekemällä muualle parempaa asumista. Mutta millä tavoin parempaa? Tarjoamalla muualla samoja palveluita kuin kantakaupungissa vai tekemällä parempia yhteyksiä kantakaupunkiin?
> 
> Pisara on tuota jälkimmäistä. Siis lähtökohtana on, että kaikki haluavat kuitenkin kantakaupunkiin, eikä muita paikkoja voi tehdä sellaisiksi, että niistä ei enää haluttaisi kantakaupunkiin. Kantakaupungin asuntojen kysynä alenee ja jossain lähijuna-aseman vieressä kysyntä nousee, koska sieltä pääsee melkein yhtä helposti keskustan kauppoihin, ravintoloihin, palveluihin ja työpaikoille.
> 
> Mutta: Helsinkihän on laajentamassa kantakaupunkia entisille satama-alueille. Sitä ovat janonneet rakennusliikkeet, jotka tekevät touhulla ylivoimaisesti suurimman tilin, mutta myös monet poliitikot, jotka tietenkään eivät tee asialla tiliä.


Kyllä kehärata ja nopeat juna ja metroyhteydet lähiöihin helpottaa niomenomaan köyhien lähiöissä asuvien angstia. Siis sellaisten nuoremmasta päästä olevien joilla ei ole varaa ennen kuin saa hyväpalkkaiseen duunniin ja löytää varakkaan puolison ostaa mitään kämppää kantakaupungista siitä huolimatta että niitä rakennetaan lisää Jätkäsaareen ja Kalasatamaan,  ja jotka eivät halua vietää kaiken aikansa vain ankeassa lähiössä sekä töissä. Onko se sitten hyvä asia vai ei jätän viisaampien pohdiskeluksi. 





> En nyt määritellyt, mitä tarkoitin Töölön metrolla. Tarkoitin tässä vertauksessa sitä, että tehdään Pisara joka kiertää suunnilleen reitin TöölöKeskustaHakaniemi tai sellainen tunneli, joka vie Pasilasta Töölön kautta Kampin kääntöraiteelle ja yhtyy sitten metrorataan Kampin länsipuolella. Jos näillä molemmilla olisi sama määrä asemia siten, että metrolla osa on nykyisiä asemia, tietenkin on halvempaa rakentaa lyhyempi tunneli ja vähemmän uusia asemia.


Siis ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että olet ryhtynyt kannattamaan Töölön metroa Pisaran sijaan? 




> Pisara poistaa näitä kapasiteettia vieviä operointeja, koska Pisaran kanssa ei voi enää ajaa raiteilta toisille. On pakko joko olla tekemättä niitä asioita joiden vuoksi nyt ajetaan raiteelta toiselle tai sitten ne asiat siirretään junareittien toiseen päähän, mikä on mainitussa selvityksessä selostettukin. Mikään, toistan, mikään asia ei estä siirtämästä näitä operointeja pois Helsingistä myös ilman Pisaraa. Ja silloin saadaan sama kapasiteettietu kuin Pisaran kanssa.


Mulla on kyllä sellainen käsitys että VR:llä on tehty ne asiat mitä on tehtävissä Helsingin henkilöratapihan häiriöherkkyyden estämiseksi. Tietysti ne ohjausvaunulliset kaukojunat vielä on kokeilematta mutta sillä tavalla saadaan lisättyä vain 2 tai optimistisimman arvion mukaan 4 laituriraiteen edestä kapasiteettia. Lisäksi Töölönlahden toimistorakennukset uhkaavat viedä pari raidetta pois muutenkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta onhan sekin erikoista, että muutama vuosi sitten Pisara oli suuri paha, hyödytön ja jokseenkin hylkiöhanke  kun oli tärkeämpää saada aikaiseksi esimerkiksi Espoon metro. Mutta sitten kun metrosta saatiin päätös, niin yhtäkkiä Pisara onkin hyödyllisin ja välttämättömin mahdollinen hanke.


Joukkoliikennepoliittinen realiteetti Helsingissä on, että hukkaputkia kaivetaan. Pragmaattinen joukkoliikenneharrastaja kannattaa niistä vähiten huonoja. Pisara ei läpeensä huono hanke toisin kuin sen oranssi vaihtoehto, jonka Pisara toteutuessaan käytännössä poissulkee.

Eihän Pisara ole loppujen lopuksi muuta kuin metroa, mutta jos metroa on järkevää johonkin Helsingissä rakentaa, niin kyllä se on sille alueelle, johon Pisaraa suunnitellaan. Oranssissa vaihtoehdossa olisi taas rakennettava kallista raskasraidetta pitkin peltoja tai sitten se jäisi vaihtoyhteydeksi Pasilaan saapuville junamatkustajille. Raskasraidetta on jo ihan riittävästi pitkin peltoja ja vaihdoton yhteys on parempi kuin vaihdollinen.

Ja nyt kun metroon päästiin, niin ei kenellekään ole tullut mieleen, että Pisaraa ei rakennettaisi lenkkinä vaan kahtena erillisenä linjana tyyliin Töölö - Kamppi - Erottaja - Katajanokka ja Hakaniemi - Kruununhaka - Erottaja - Punavuori -  Jätkäsaari? Käännöt päissä kuten metrolla. Tunnelia ei tarvitsisi paljoa enempää kaivaa ja kattavuus olisi ihan toinen kuin Pisaralla.

----------


## late-

> Pisara on tuota jälkimmäistä. Siis lähtökohtana on, että kaikki haluavat kuitenkin kantakaupunkiin, eikä muita paikkoja voi tehdä sellaisiksi, että niistä ei enää haluttaisi kantakaupunkiin.


Tällehän ei välttämättä ole perusteina sen kummempaa kuin muiden suurkaupunkien seuraaminen. Vahva keskusta on vetovoimaisen kaupungin merkki ympäri maailman. Suomen erityisolosuhteissako näin ei pitäisi olla?

Koko keskustan palvelukirjoa ei liene realistista monistaa. Lähtökohtana siis ilmeisesti pitäisi olla, että vähempikin on riittävä taso. Samoin ei pitäisi olla tarpeen tavata kuin niitä kavereita, jotka sattuvat asumaan oman palvelukeskustan ympäristössä. Niinhän ei ainakaan pääsisi käymään, että ihmiset tekisivätkin näitä vääriä matkoja autolla voidakseen toimia haluamallaan tavalla.




> Ikävä kyllä Helsinkiin saapuville junille tarjolla oleva raidekapasiteetti ei lisäänny sillä, että vain Pasilan eteläpuolelle tulee lisää raiteita.


Helsinkiin saapuvien junien raidekapasiteetti ei häiriötilanteessa ole ainoa ongelma. Seurasin tässä aamulla kuulutuksia asemalla. Useammalle lähtevälle junalle luvattiin kertoa lähtölaituri heti, kun sellainen vapautuu. Osa niistä oli jo tunnin myöhässä. Osalla lähtölaitureita taas oli jumissa sinänsä tarpeettomia aiemmin saapuneita lähiliikennejunia, joita ei voitu ajaa ulos häiriötä pahentamatta. Varsinainen häiriötilanne oli ilmeisesti jo pääosin ohi, mutta laiturikapasiteetti oli loppu. Eikö olisi mitään hyötyä, jos nämä lähiliikennejunat olisivat olleet nykyisillä kaupunkiratalaitureilla ja aseman keskellä olisi ollut lisätilaa?

Pisaran myötä Pasilaan myös lisätään ainakin yksi raide ja peräti kaksi uutta raidetta taidetaan saada jatkumaan Pasilasta Pisaraan asti. Helpotusta tulee Pasilan ja Helsingin välisiin ahtaisiin kulkuteihin. Näissä lähijunia päivittäisellä kokemuksella seisoo kaikkein useimmin. Ei kauempana. Häiriöt myös purkautuvat nopeammin, kun edessä oleva vuoro väistää myötäsuuntaan.

Toki Pisarakin on häiriöherkkä. Raiteistoa, kulunohjausta ja operointia uusimalla olisi mahdollista saada lievitystä nykytilanteeseen ja osaa näistä on Liikennevirasto nyt ehdottanut. Toisaalta muutostöiden tekeminen valmiiksi ylikuormitetulla ratapihalla pahentaa tilannetta ja nostaa kustannuksia. Vanhan parantaminen on raideliikenteessä usein yllättävän kallista uudisrakentamiseen verrattuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helsingin into rahoittaa Pisaraa on (ollut) rajallinen. Se hyödyttää kuitenkin lähinnä radanvarren kuntia, ottamatta nyt kantaa siihen on radanvarsi Järvenpäähään vai Ouluun saakka. Se että Helsinki maksaisi sen 70% malliin metro ei ole realistinen vaihtoehto. Jos se olis HSL:n investointi niin kulut jaettaisiin sen kautta, mutta sen kulunjaon neuvottelu on edelleen auki.


Oikeastaan olen tästä ihan samaa mieltä. Pisara ei hyödytä Helsinkiä itseään sen edestä, että sen kannattaisi maksaa 70 %. Mutta aika omituiselta tuntuisi sekin jos valtio maksaisi 70 %. Nähdäkseni valtio voisi maksaa 30-33 % kuten viime aikoina vaikuttaa muodostuneen jonkinlaiseksi nyrkkisäännöksi. Loppu voisi mennä HSL:n kautta tai sitten jonkin muun jakosuhteen mukaan niin, että ratavarren kunnilta kerättäisiin ainakin toinen kolmannes. Viimeisen kolmanneksen voisi (ehkä) maksaa Helsinki itse.

Minusta suuri ongelma (yleisellä tasolla) on, että valtion rahoitusosuus sumentaa tarveharkintaa. Toteutetaan kaikenlaisia hankkeita, joiden hyödyt ovat kyseenalaiset suhteessa kulutettavaan rahamärään vain siksi että valtio maksaa suuren osan siitä. Anteron ehdottama könttäsumma + paikallinen kohdentaminen ajaisivat asioita siihen suuntaan, että toteutetaan paikallisesta näkökulmasta järkeviä hankkeita. Tosin mietin vähän sitä menisikö tämä toiseen ääripäähän eli jäisikö silloin toteuttamatta hankkeita jotka ovat hyviä, mutta joiden hyödyt eivät kohdistukaan riittävän suoraan sille taholle, joka päättää rahojen kohdistamisesta? Ei sekään olisi hyvä. Jos olisi aidosti kolmiportainen hallintomalli nykyisen kaksiportaisen sijaan, niin se oletettavasti auttaisi.




> No sittenhän se ongelma on ratkaistu. Jani Hyvärisen esittämä idea Tampere-Vantaan lentoasema-Helsinki yöjunista voidaan siis ajaa pendolinolla jos niiden ei tarvitse pysähtyä kehäradan ja Martinlaakson radan kaikilla asemilla. Mitään erikoisvarusteltuja Flirtejä ei tarvitse erikseen ostaa sitä liikennettä varten.


Mahdollinen yöliikenne on vain pieni sivujuonne tässä. Kyllä se pääasiallinen kysyntä kohdistuisi päiväaikaan ja osittain varhaisaamuun (klo 5-8) ja myöhäisiltaan (klo 22-01). Ei voida lähteä siitä, että ulkomainen bisnesvieras tultuaan maahan ei pääse suoraan junaan, joka vie oikeaan kohteeseen, vaan pitää mennä Tikkurilaan vaihtamaan. Tuo on kuin Takahikiälle matkustaisi vaikka kohde olisikin maan toiseksi suurin kaupunkiseutu.

Siis tietenkin jos tarkoituksena on jollakin aikavälillä luopua huonosti palvelevista (=epäluotettavia, usein ylibookattuja, vain muutama vuoro päivässä) ja epäekologisista liittymälennoista.




> Lisäksi Töölönlahden toimistorakennukset uhkaavat viedä pari raidetta pois muutenkin.


Eikö niitä taloja voi rakentaa raiteiden päälle, kuten Tampereella aiotaan tehdä uuden suurhallin ja siihen liittyvän ratapihan kannen kanssa? Kannelle suunnitellaan korkeita torneja.

----------


## hmikko

> Ja nyt kun metroon päästiin, niin ei kenellekään ole tullut mieleen, että Pisaraa ei rakennettaisi lenkkinä vaan kahtena erillisenä linjana tyyliin Töölö - Kamppi - Erottaja - Katajanokka ja Hakaniemi - Kruununhaka - Erottaja - Punavuori -  Jätkäsaari? Käännöt päissä kuten metrolla. Tunnelia ei tarvitsisi paljoa enempää kaivaa ja kattavuus olisi ihan toinen kuin Pisaralla.



Kattavuus olisi juu hyvä ja varmaan siellä missä metron Helsingissä pitäisikin olla, mutta tuolle rakennelmalle kertyy kyllä hintaa koko lailla. Mini-Pisarassa on kolme asemaa, tuossa esityksessäsi on kahdeksan, jos lasken Erottajan yhteiseksi asemaksi ja Kampin ja Hakaniemen uusiksi asemiksi. Sellaisia ne rakentamisen kannalta käytännössä olisivat, kun Kehäradan mukaan laituripituus olisi 230 m kolmelle Sm5-yksikölle. Jos noille radoille tehdään metron tyyppiset kääntöraiteet pääteasemien taakse, niin tunneliakin kyllä täytyy kaivaa aika lailla enemmän kuin Mini-Pisaraan. Siitä olen ilmeisesti samaa mieltä, että järkevämpi metrohanke tuo olisi kuin Espoon korpitunneli.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja nyt kun metroon päästiin, niin ei kenellekään ole tullut mieleen, että Pisaraa ei rakennettaisi lenkkinä vaan kahtena erillisenä linjana tyyliin Töölö - Kamppi - Erottaja - Katajanokka ja Hakaniemi - Kruununhaka - Erottaja - Punavuori -  Jätkäsaari? Käännöt päissä kuten metrolla. Tunnelia ei tarvitsisi paljoa enempää kaivaa ja kattavuus olisi ihan toinen kuin Pisaralla.


Tämä onkin mielenkiintoinen ehdotus. Mutta jostain aivan käsittämättömästä syystä tällaistakaan vaihtoehtoa ei edes harkita tutkittavaksi, vaan Pisaran tarkoituksenmukaisuutta verrataan vain Pisaraan itseensä, ei Pisaran vaihtoehtoihin.




> Tällehän ei välttämättä ole perusteina sen kummempaa kuin muiden suurkaupunkien seuraaminen. Vahva keskusta on vetovoimaisen kaupungin merkki ympäri maailman. Suomen erityisolosuhteissako näin ei pitäisi olla?


Sanon vaikka niin, etten ota kantaa tähän aluepoliittiseen kysymykseen. Eli halutaanko seudulla tukea ainoastaan kantakaupungin menestystä vaiko myös muita alueita ja aluekeskuksia. Eihän tämä asia näytä olevan ihan selvä Helsingille itselleenkään, joka on kovasti puuhaamassa Pasilasta kilpailevaa keskusta kantakaupungille. Sitä tavoitetta palvelisi parhaiten paikallisjunien päättäminen Pasilaan. (Joka muuten jostain kummasta syystä onnistuu ilman Pisaraa ja sellaista raidemäärää kuin on Helsingissä.)

Mutta teknisesti ajatellen:



> Koko keskustan palvelukirjoa ei liene realistista monistaa. Lähtökohtana siis ilmeisesti pitäisi olla, että vähempikin on riittävä taso.


On asioita, joita kantakaupungista voi monistaa muualle. Ja sitten hyvin vähän sellaisia asioita, joita ei voi monistaa. Ja kantakaupunkiin kohdistuvan liikenteen volyymi syntyy niistä asioista, joita voi monistaa. Siksi on minusta täysin relevantti kysymys, pitääkö kuljettaa kaikki kantakaupunkiin vai olisiko kaupunkirakenteen tasaaminen älykkäämpi vaihtoehto.

Sanotaan nyt esimerkiksi niin, että ei Pisaraa todellakaan tarvita oopperan, teattereiden ja Finlandia- ja musiikkitalon liikenteeseen. Sen sijaan toimitila-, kauppa- ja asuinkerrosalaa voi tehdä ihan minne vain. Ja kantakaupunkiin sitä ei ole tulossa lisää muualle kuin satamiin. Eikä Pisara palvele kuitenkaan niitä.

Ja toisaalta, yhdyskuntasuunnittelussa yleisesti hyväksytty paradigma (näkökulma) on, että segregoituneen (toiminnoiltaan eriytetyn) kaupunkirakenteen aika on ohi, koska sekoittunut kaupunirakenne, kuten kantakaupunki on, tarjoaa parempaa hyvinvointia. Ja siitä ei pääse mihinkään, että Pisara tukee kantakaupungin merkitystä suhteessa muuhun seutuun, ja siten se tukee segregaatiota, jota pitäisi välttää. Ja Pisaralla on seudun sisäinen aluepoliittinen merkitys, haluttin tai ei.




> Helsinkiin saapuvien junien raidekapasiteetti ei häiriötilanteessa ole ainoa ongelma. Seurasin tässä aamulla kuulutuksia asemalla. Useammalle lähtevälle junalle luvattiin kertoa lähtölaituri heti, kun sellainen vapautuu. Osa niistä oli jo tunnin myöhässä. Osalla lähtölaitureita taas oli jumissa sinänsä tarpeettomia aiemmin saapuneita lähiliikennejunia, joita ei voitu ajaa ulos häiriötä pahentamatta. Varsinainen häiriötilanne oli ilmeisesti jo pääosin ohi, mutta laiturikapasiteetti oli loppu. Eikö olisi mitään hyötyä, jos nämä lähiliikennejunat olisivat olleet nykyisillä kaupunkiratalaitureilla ja aseman keskellä olisi ollut lisätilaa?


Minusta kokemuksesi vahvistaa juuri sen, mikä Pisaran 2006 selvityksessä on todettu Helsingin liikenteenhoidon ongelmaksi: suuri määrä junien siirtymisiä raiteelta toiselle. Häiriöherkkyys on seuraus tästä siirtymisiä sisältävästä liikennöintikäytännöstä, ei siitä, että Helsingissä on liian vähän raiteita nykyiselle junamäärälle.

Väitänpä pikemminkin niin, että Helsingissä on liikaa raiteita nykyiselle junamäärälle. Kun näin on, tulee houkutus seisottaa junia Helsingissä. Ja kun seisonta-ajat ovat pidempiä kuin vuorovälit, tulee tarve raiteenvaihdoille ja kapasiteetti alkaa kadota kiihtyvässä tahdissa. Piaran kanssa ei ole liikaa raiteita ja siksi liikenne sujuu nykyistä paremmin. Kun sitä ei voi sössiä kuten Helsingin aseman liikenteen voi.




> Häiriöt myös purkautuvat nopeammin, kun edessä oleva vuoro väistää myötäsuuntaan.


Häiriöthän purkautuvat myötäsuuntaan myös metrolla käytössä olevassa käännössä, jossa junia ei seisoteta pidempään kuin vuoroväli. Kyllä tätä voi noudattaa Helsingissäkin päättyvillä raiteilla, kun tasaukset siirretään linjojen toisiin päihin. Näinhän tehdään jo nyt muutamien pikajunavuorojen kanssa Tampereelle ja Turkuun.




> Raiteistoa, kulunohjausta ja operointia uusimalla olisi mahdollista saada lievitystä nykytilanteeseen ja osaa näistä on Liikennevirasto nyt ehdottanut. Toisaalta muutostöiden tekeminen valmiiksi ylikuormitetulla ratapihalla pahentaa tilannetta ja nostaa kustannuksia. Vanhan parantaminen on raideliikenteessä usein yllättävän kallista uudisrakentamiseen verrattuna.


Eiköhän varsin yksinkertainen menettely ole aloittaa rakentamalla muutama reittien ulkopäiden järjestelyraide, jotka ovat pakolliset Pisarankin kanssa ja niiden valmistuttua siirtää ylimääräiset vaihdot, pysäköinti ja junakokojen muuttaminen pois Helsingistä. Sen jälkeen on helpompi aloittaa asetinlaitteen uusintakin, joka sekin on pakko tehdä, vaikka tehtäisiin Pisara. Näiden jälkeen ei valitettavasti voi enää väittää, että Pisara on välttämätön Helsingin kapasiteetin tähden, mikä tietenkin voi estää tämän terveen menettelyn.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja toisaalta, yhdyskuntasuunnittelussa yleisesti hyväksytty paradigma (näkökulma) on, että segregoituneen (toiminnoiltaan eriytetyn) kaupunkirakenteen aika on ohi, koska sekoittunut kaupunirakenne, kuten kantakaupunki on, tarjoaa parempaa hyvinvointia. Ja siitä ei pääse mihinkään, että Pisara tukee kantakaupungin merkitystä suhteessa muuhun seutuun, ja siten se tukee segregaatiota, jota pitäisi välttää. Ja Pisaralla on seudun sisäinen aluepoliittinen merkitys, haluttin tai ei.


Jos olisi haluttu välttää segregaatio, olisi pitänyt jättää rakentamatta nykyinen lähijunaverkosto ja tietenkin metro kanssa. Se olisi pitänyt Helsingissä työssä käyvät ihmiset tiukemmin kehäykkösen sisäpuolella, ne n 500.000 jotka olisivat mahtuneet siis. Ne harvat jotka olisivat tulleet ulkopuolelta töihin olisivat tulleet omalla autolla tai bussilla tai kyllästyneet ja muuttaneet Tukholmaan, osa taas ei olisi koskaan muuttanut maakunnista Helsinkiin.  Helsinki naapureineen olisi sellaisessa skenaariossa jäänyt  Tallinnan tai Murmanskin kokoiseksi puolen miljoonan asukkaan pikkukaupungiksi ja Suomen elinkeinoelämä eläisi puunjalostuksesta, maataloudesta  ja kaivoksista. Ei mistään Nokiasta eikä mistään muusta high-techistä. 

Mutta koska 1950-luvulla päätettiin että Helsingin esikaupunkialueilta, varsinkin naapurikunnista, sallitaan tulla myös junilla eikä vain kumipyörillä töihin, ja puuttuva itä-länsi rautatieyhteys toteutetaan kaupungin läpi kulkevana metrona, niin että lopputuloksena kehäykkösen ulkopuolella asuu pääkaupunkiseudulla enemmän ihmisiä kuin sisäpuolella, on myöhäistä enää kääntää laivaa. 

Pisara on siis yksi tapa parantaa olemassaolevaa lähijunasysteemiä niin että sen jakelu kantakaupungissa monipuolistuu. Jos Pisara lisäksi vedettäisiin Meilahden/Taka-töölön kautta kulkevaksi niin koko Suomen suurimman sairaalan työntkijät ja potilaiden luona vierailevien omaisten liikenneyhteydet helpottuisivat. Yhtenä esimerkkinä nyt mainitakseni.  Oopperaa en pidä niinkään tärkeänä kohteena mutta Oopperan pisara-aseman kohdalta olisi hyvät raitiotieyhteydet eri puolelle kantakaupunkia, vaihto junasta ratikkaan sujuisi siellä paljon nopeammin kuin päärautatieaseman kohdalla jossa kävelymatkat junista  pysäkeille ovat pitkät ja ne lisäksi ovat hajallaan hajallaan, osa Kaivokadulla, osa Manskulla.  Ja kolmanneksi lähijunien keskusta-aseman siirtyessä Kolmen Sepän aukiolle nykyisiltä Töölönlahden  -Kaisaniemen sivuraiteilta sijan niin en voi ennustaa muuta kuin jymymenestystä Pisaralle. Stockmannin parkkihalli voidan sen jälkeen muutta vaikka kylpyläksi. 

Sitä minä olen ihmetellyt että miksi maakuntien ihmiset  pelkäävät Pisaraa? Kaukojunat rullaisivat komeasti maan päällä vanhalle asemalle kuten ennenkin. Luulisi pelottavan enemmän se että raidekapasiteetin loppuessa tehdään Pasilasta Helsingin päärautatieasema ja että kaikki kaukojunat päättyvät sinne ja keskustaan menijöille tulisi eteen pakollinen vaihto keskustaan menevällä lähijunalla tai metrolla. Lisäksi kaikki Suomen muut suuret kaupungit voivat toteuttaa oman "pisaransa" paljon helpommin. Tampere esim perustamalla uusia seisaketyyppisiä rautatieasemia kanta-Tampereen alueelle mikä lienee aika helppoa kun rata kiemurtelee koko keskustan halki ja Turku ohjaamalla kaikki matkustajajunat päärautatieasemalta eteenpäin joko satamaan tai ainakin osan matkaa Naantalin/Uudenkaupungin suuntaan ja Oulu esim ottamalla käytöön Tuiran aseman uudelleen jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Ei mistään Nokiasta eikä mistään muusta high-techistä.


Siis: Nokian menestys johtuu Helsingin kaupunkiradoista.  :Eek:  Epäilemättä olisivat saaneet Symbianin tilalle modernin käyttöjärjestelmän ajoissa jos Länsimetro olisi rakennettu 20 vuotta aikaisemmin. Vapise, Apple, meillä tehdään metrotunnelia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis: Nokian menestys johtuu Helsingin kaupunkiradoista.  Epäilemättä olisivat saaneet Symbianin tilalle modernin käyttöjärjestelmän ajoissa jos Länsimetro olisi rakennettu 20 vuotta aikaisemmin. Vapise, Apple, meillä tehdään metrotunnelia.


Niin, Nokiallahan oli vielä jonkin aikaa sitten monta toimipistettä Pitskussa Valimon juna-aseman lähellä ei tosin ole enää) ja Karamalmilla Keran aseman lähellä sekä Ruoholahden metroaseman lähellä jne. Keilaniemi ei ole koko Nokia, mutta sitten kun sinnekin pääsee metrolla niin ehkä se on. 

Joka tapauksesssa suuryrityksillä jotka ovat sijoittaneet tärkeimmät toimipisteensä raideliikenneyhteyksien varteen on kilpailuhyöty kun he voivat rekrytoida kauempaakin sellaisia työntekijöitä joilla ei ole aina mahdollisuutta kulkea työmatkansa autolla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos olisi haluttu välttää segregaatio, olisi pitänyt jättää rakentamatta nykyinen lähijunaverkosto ja tietenkin metro kanssa. ...  Helsinki naapureineen olisi sellaisessa skenaariossa jäänyt  Tallinnan tai Murmanskin kokoiseksi puolen miljoonan asukkaan pikkukaupungiksi...


No mutta on tainneet tontut juottaa liiaksi glögiä jo...  :Smile: 

Segregaatio ei ole ollut mikään Helsingin menestystekijä vaan päinvastoin. Tiiviimpi kaupunkirakenne olisi luultavasti tuottanut parempaa taloudellista menestystä ja vähemmän lähiöongelmia. Vaikea on kuvitella, että tiiviimpi rakenne olisi estänyt väestön kasvua, kun tiiviitä miljoonakaupunkeja on Euroopassa ollut jo 150 vuotta sitten.

Ja toiseksi, lähiöperiaate ja sitä ennen corbusierilaiset funktionalismin kaupunkisuunnitteluperiaatteet syntyivät jo kauan ennen metrohöpinöitä. Ne keksittiin vasta sitten, kun lähiöitä oli jo ja lisää oltiin tekemässä. Paikallisjunapolitiikka ei Suomessa ollut mitään kaupunki- tai aluepolitiikkaa, etenkään itään kasvavalle Helsingille, vaan VR:n ihan oma keksintö. Muualla lopettaminen onnistui, täällä VR:kin piti matkustajamääriä ja tuloja sen verran hyvänä potentiaalina, että ei täältä halunnut lopettaa.

Muiden kaupunkien osalta voin sanoa, että niiden "Pisaraksi" paras ratkaisu ovat duoraitiovaunut, jos ovat tarpeen nekään. Koska fiksu ratkaisu voi olla sekin, että kaupunkien välillä liikkuu nopeita paikallisjunia (nopeampia kuin duovaunut), ja paikallinen raitioverkko palvelee muutaman vaihtoaseman avulla.

Minä en tiedä, ketkä maakuntien ihmiset pelkäävät Pisaraa. Mutta sitä voivat pelätä, että valtio laittaa miljardin taas johonkin "välttämättömään" kalliolouhintaan ja muualla itketään miljoonien eli tuhannesosien perään. Ei ole mitään moittimista siinä, jos kysytään, onko sinne kalliioon pakko upottaa miljardi vaan voisiko vähän vähemmällä saada melkein saman. 80-20 -sääntö kun pätee tässäkin: 20 % lisää asiaa maksaa 80 % lisää rahaa. Jos viitsisin, voisin esittää, miten mainiosti tämä sopii juurikin Pisaraan.

Mutta en nyt viitsi, kun on joulukin tulossa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mahdollinen yöliikenne on vain pieni sivujuonne tässä. Kyllä se pääasiallinen kysyntä kohdistuisi päiväaikaan ja osittain varhaisaamuun (klo 5-8) ja myöhäisiltaan (klo 22-01). Ei voida lähteä siitä, että ulkomainen bisnesvieras tultuaan maahan ei pääse suoraan junaan, joka vie oikeaan kohteeseen, vaan pitää mennä Tikkurilaan vaihtamaan. Tuo on kuin Takahikiälle matkustaisi vaikka kohde olisikin maan toiseksi suurin kaupunkiseutu.


Varmaan onnistuu se lentokentän kautta kulkevan pendolinion ajaminen myös klo 05 - 07 ja klo 22 -> ja jokunen vuoro keskellä päivääkin. 

Ja muistutukseksi: Tikkurila ei ole mikön takahikiä. Sen asemaa tullaan uusimaan  ja vaihdot kaukojunista kehäradan juniin tehdään nin helpoksi kuin vain pystytään. Monessa muussa Euroopan suurkaupungissa pääsee lentokentältä junalla vain kaupungin keskustaan tai vastaavantyyppisille esikaupunkiasemille joista on vaihtoyhteys kaukojunilla muualle maahan. Näin esim Münchenissä, Wienissä, Moskovassa,... Kaikissa kaupungeissa joihin lentokentälle on ylipäänsä rakennettu junayhteyksiä ne on tehty vaiheittain, ensin niin että lentokentälle kulkee vain paikallisjunia tai metro, ja myöhemmin, joskus kymmenien vuosien päästä vasta, on systeemiä laajennettu rakentamalla yhdysratoja lentokentälle kaukojuniakin varten, ja aika monissa tapauksissa sitä kakkosvaihetta ei ole toteutettu vielä. Miksi ulkomainen bisnes-vieras muuttuisi niin tyhmäksi että ei osaa kulkea suomalaisella lentokentäjunalla jos hän osaa kulkea saksalaisella tai venäläisellä?




> No mutta on tainneet tontut juottaa liiaksi glögiä jo... 
> 
> Segregaatio ei ole ollut mikään Helsingin menestystekijä vaan päinvastoin. Tiiviimpi kaupunkirakenne olisi luultavasti tuottanut parempaa taloudellista menestystä ja vähemmän lähiöongelmia. Vaikea on kuvitella, että tiiviimpi rakenne olisi estänyt väestön kasvua, kun tiiviitä miljoonakaupunkeja on Euroopassa ollut jo 150 vuotta sitten.


Eipä ole tullut vielä glögiä ehditty nauttia. 

Mutta kyllä Helsinki ja sen naapurit on saanut ansaitsemansa kohtelun näissä infrahankkeissa enkä usko että oltaisiin päästy kansantaloudellisesti parempaan tulokseen jos Helsingin kasvua olisi yritetty rajoittaa. Espoo ja Vantaa olisivat voineet aikoinaan olla yhtä tiukkoja kuin Sipoo ja kieltäytyä rakentamasta lähiöitä, jolloin Helsinki olisi kasvanut aika nopeasti umpeen ja asumisviihtyvyys heikentynyt. 2. maailmansodan jälkeisessä tilanteessa ei olisi ollut varaa toteutta mitään Eliel Saarisen Suur-Helsinki unelmasuunnitelmaa bulevardeineen, pikaraitioteineen ja puutarhakaupunkeineen vaan olisi jouduttyu tyytymään itä-eurooppalaistyylisen  halpisversioon.  

Lähiöistä ei oltaisi päästy eroon vaan ne olisivat isompia ja lähempänä keskustaa ts rujoja Lasnamäen tyyppisiä. Ruuhkat olisivat paisuneet siedettömiksi jos metromaista  raideliikennettä ei olisi rakenettu mihinkään. Lopputuloksena Helsinki muistuttaisi Tallinnaa tai Kaliningradia tai jos lännestä pitää olla esimerkki niin Dublinia tai Reykijavikiä tai mitä tahsansa amerikkalaista pikkuosavaltion pääkeskusta. Rikkaat pörräisivät citymaastureilaan huviloistaan kaupunkiin ja köyhät lähiöistä ahtaissa busseissa tai vanhoissa japsiautoissaan. 

Mielestäni on parempi nyt kun voi asua omien mieltymyksensä ja kukkaron mukaisesti joko kantakaupungissa, vanhassa ns puutarhalähiössä kehäykkösen sisällä tai edullisemmin 70-80 luvun lähiössä kehäykkösen ja kolmosen välissä tai ratojen varsilla joko lähiössä tai omakotialueella tai kauempana olevissa pikkukaupungeissa kuten Kerava tai Järvenpää tai sitten kokonaan landella. 




> Muiden kaupunkien osalta voin sanoa, että niiden "Pisaraksi" paras ratkaisu ovat duoraitiovaunut, jos ovat tarpeen nekään. Koska fiksu ratkaisu voi olla sekin, että kaupunkien välillä liikkuu nopeita paikallisjunia (nopeampia kuin duovaunut), ja paikallinen raitioverkko palvelee muutaman vaihtoaseman avulla.


Minun ehdotukseni tarkoitti kaukojunien jakelun tehostamissa suuremmissa kaupungeissame. Se helpottaisi ainakin niiden tilannetta jotka tulevat muualta niihin kaupunkeihin jos kohde olisi radan varren lähistöllä. Paikallisjunaliikenne tulisi sitten erikseen näiden lisäksi.




> Minä en tiedä, ketkä maakuntien ihmiset pelkäävät Pisaraa. Mutta sitä voivat pelätä, että valtio laittaa miljardin taas johonkin "välttämättömään" kalliolouhintaan ja muualla itketään miljoonien eli tuhannesosien perään.


Maaseudulla ei ole puutetta muusta kuin työpaikoista jonka vuoksi ihmisiä muuttaa etelään koko ajan. Lääkärille päästääkseen ei tarvitse maalla jonottaa puhelimessa toista tuntia vaan "tohtori kiminkinen" tullee kaffelle ihan kotio asti. Ja koululuokissa on korkeintaan parikymmentä oppilasta ja koulumatkat hoituu taksilla.

Mutta minulla on sellainen käsitys että ei niitä työpaikkoja synny maaseudulle vaikka kuinka rahaa sinne pumppaisi vaan pitä olla liikeideoita jotka vastaavat nykyajan ihmisten kysyntää ja tarpeita sekä tietenkin maksuhaluja. Aikoinaan suomalainen maatalous oli niin huippuhienoa että voita ja kananmunia kannatti viedä laivalasteittain Britanniaan asti. Sitten suomalainen sahateollisuus ja paperi. Sitten elettiin idänkaupan vaihetta jolloin joka kirkonkylässä toimi vaatetustehdas jossa ahkerat emännät ja tyttäret ompelivat vaatteita venäläisille ja isännät kävivät rakentamassa kaupunkeja Kostamukseen ja Svetogosrkiin. Mites on nyt? Venäläiset virolaiset ja puolalaiset isännät rakentavat kaupunkeja meillä ja me ostamme aasialaisten emäntien ompelemia vaatteita. Nyt eletään jälkiteollista vaihetta jossa tietotaito, palvelut ja logistiikka ovat vientivetureitamme.  Logistiikalla tarkoitan esim tavaroiden kuljettamista lännestä itään, esim Kiinasta keski-Eurooppaan. Valitettavasti se arvoketju ei nyt hyödynnä juuri lainkaan Pori-Imatra linjan eteläpuolta mutta jonain päivänä se saattaa. Joka tapauksessa se on kasvava ala eikä tiedetä vielä miten se lopulta kehittyy.




> Ei ole mitään moittimista siinä, jos kysytään, onko sinne kalliioon pakko upottaa miljardi vaan voisiko vähän vähemmällä saada melkein saman. 80-20 -sääntö kun pätee tässäkin: 20 % lisää asiaa maksaa 80 % lisää rahaa. Jos viitsisin, voisin esittää, miten mainiosti tämä sopii juurikin Pisaraan.


Pisara maksakoot mutta niin ovat maksaneet muidenkin Euroopan suurkaupunkien keskustojen tunneli ja ohitusradat. Esim Malmön vastavalmistunut ja Tukholman rakenteilla oleva Citybanan.

Tietysti voidaan vetää henkselit pisaran ylitse toistaiseksi ja yrittää ketkutella 10 - 20 vuotta jos sinä aikana ehtisi kypsyä ajatus tunnelin rakentamisesta Tallinnaan jolloin rata jatkuisi suoran etelään eikä junia tarvitisisi kääntää. Mutta viimeistään sitten pitää se päätös tehdä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Pisara maksakoot mutta niin ovat maksaneet muidenkin Euroopan suurkaupunkien keskustojen tunneli ja ohitusradat. Esim Malmön vastavalmistunut ja Tukholman rakenteilla oleva Citybanan.
> 
> Tietysti voidaan vetää henkselit pisaran ylitse toistaiseksi ja yrittää ketkutella 10 - 20 vuotta jos sinä aikana ehtisi kypsyä ajatus tunnelin rakentamisesta Tallinnaan jolloin rata jatkuisi suoran etelään eikä junia tarvitisisi kääntää. Mutta viimeistään sitten pitää se päätös tehdä.


Juna 77 odottaa lähtöraiteen vapautumista...
Juna 77 odottaa lähtöraiteen vapautumista...
Juna 77 on edelleen huoltoraiteella...
Juna 77 odottaa lähtöraiteen vapautumista...
Juna 77 on edelleen huoltoraiteella...
Juna 77 odottaa lähtöraiteen vapautumista...
Juna 77 odottaa vastaan tulevaa junaa...
Juna 77 odottaa vastaan tulevaa junaa...
Juna 77 saapuu Mikkeliin 1:37 aikataulusta myöhässä ...

Olisi edes myöhästynyt pari tuntia niin olisi saanut 50 % lipun hinnasta takaisin, nyt pitää tyytyä 25 % hyvitykseen.  :Icon Frown: 

Tämä päivä taas näytti millaisia pullonkauloja suomen rataverkosta löytyy. Pisara tarvitaan ehdottomasti, koska muuten Helsingin aseman toiminta ei vaan parane. 

Järjestelmän pitää olla sellainen, että junat sentään voivat lähteä Helsingistä aikataulussa, nyt rataverkossa on vaan liikaa keskinäisiä riippuvuuksia ja liian vähän pelivaraa. Niin kauan kuin rataverkossa on yksiraiteisia osuuksia ja vaihtoyhteyksiä nopeat käännöt Helsingissä eivät toimi kaukoliikenteessä, vaan tekisivät vaan systeemistä vieläkin häiriöherkemmän.

----------


## late-

> Sanon vaikka niin, etten ota kantaa tähän aluepoliittiseen kysymykseen. Eli halutaanko seudulla tukea ainoastaan kantakaupungin menestystä vaiko myös muita alueita ja aluekeskuksia.


Pääkaunkiseudun sisäinen keskusrakenne ei sentään kulje meillä aluepolitiikan nimellä. Vahvoja keskittymiä on syntynyt ja syntyy edelleen pääkeskuksen ulkopuolelle, mutta pääkeskuksen vahvuus on silti keskeinen kilpailukykytekijä. Ne ovat näitä hienoja agglomeraatiohyötyjä. Ja toimiva ne toiseenkin suuntaan kuten sanoit eli seudun yhdistäminen keskukseen parantaa koko seudun yhteenkuluvuutta.

Palveluiden monistaminen taas ei ole puhdas poliittinen päätös kuin julkisten palveluiden osalta. Keskustan elämän replikointi vaatisi keskustan tiiviyden, skaalan ja liikenneyhteyksien replikoimisen ja sitten vielä pitäisi uudelleenkouluttaa kaikki haluamaan tähän replikaan.




> Ja kun seisonta-ajat ovat pidempiä kuin vuorovälit, tulee tarve raiteenvaihdoille ja kapasiteetti alkaa kadota kiihtyvässä tahdissa. Piaran kanssa ei ole liikaa raiteita ja siksi liikenne sujuu nykyistä paremmin. Kun sitä ei voi sössiä kuten Helsingin aseman liikenteen voi.


Tässä kuitenkin tahtoo sekoittua kaksi junatyyppiä. Pisaran toimivuus vaatii kaupunkiradoille tietyn toimintamallin. Se on rajoite, mutta tehtävissä. Tällöin saadaan lisätilaa niille liikennetyypeille, joille vastaavaa toimintamallia on vaikeaa toteuttaa. Jatkuvan kierron liikennöinti sopii lähinnä tiheille vuoroväleille ja eristetylle liikenteelle. Sekaliikenteen radoilla harvemmilla vuoroväleillä on huomioitava ratakapasiteetin jako eri nopeuksisille junille, toimivat vaihtoyhteydet ja muistettavat aikataulut. Näitäkin olet tainnut kannattaa kaikkia.

Periaatteessa kaupunkiratojen junia voidaan pakata ilman Pisaraa, kuten sanoin. Sen sijaan niitä ei saada pois Pasilan ja Helsingin äärimmäisen ruuhkaiselta väliltä. En väitä Pisaraa täysin välttämättömäksi itsessään. Sen luoma lisäkapasiteetti on osa kokonaisyhtälöä. Merkitsevämpää on minusta toimiva jakelu kantakaupungissa. Se sallii koko junajärjestelmän ja ratoihin sidottujen rahojen ja maa-alan paremman hyödyntämisen. Seudun rataverkko on nyt turhaan vajaakäytössä.

Ja tarkoitan tällä muuten myös paheellista liityntäliikennettä varsinkin kauempana keskustasta. Nykyinen bussivolyymi keskustaan ei ole pitkällä tähtäimellä toivottava. Raitiotiet taas eivät pysty hoitamaan liikennettä määrättömän kauas. Olennaisia vaikeuksia on palvella edes lähisektoria kattavasti joutumatta vaihdollisiin yhteyksiin, joita järjestelmä ei kestä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuo verotulojen tasaus on vain murto-osa Helsingin seudulta muun maan elättämiseen menevistä rahavirroista. Rahavirroista on aika vähän laskelmia, mutta käsittääkseni tällä hetkellä Helsingin seudun kaikkien verotulojen kertymästä menee 2 - 3 miljardia vuodessa aluetukiin sen jälkeen kun valtion investoinnit mm. väyliin ja ratoihin ja valtion työpaikkojen valtakunnallinen jakauma on huomioitu.


Tämä on seurausta harjoitetusta sosiaalipolitiikasta. Sen mukaan maassamme harjoitetaan tulonsiirtoja rikkailta köyhille yleensä ja eritoten työssäkäyvät ihmiset elättävät läpsia, vanhuksia ja muita työelämän ulkopuolella olevia. Ja kun sattuu olemaan niin, että huoltosuhteen osalta kuntien osalta on huomattavia eroja, johtaa sosiaalipolitiikka, ilmainen koulutus ja terveydenhuolto yms. rahavirtoihin osasta kuntia toisiin. Tällä hetkellä nettomaksajiin kuuluu suuret kaupungit, missä niitä verotettavia palkkoja maksetaan, ja nettosaajiin maalaiskunnat, joissa on ennemminkin eläkeläisiä. Mutta on ylipäätään typerää koko verotuksen ja verojan käytön kohdalta katsoa hyötyviä ja menettäviä kuntia, koska oikeasti menettäviä ovat rikkaat ja hyötyjiä köyhät. Kyllä se jakomäkeläinen työtön saa rahansa siinä missä liperiläinen yksityisyrittäjä maksaa veronsa.

Eli kaiken kaikkiaan tästä epäköhdasta josta on valitettu suureen ääneen päästään eroon vain lopettamalla koko hyvinvointivaltio. Mutta pieni lohtu teille helsinkiläisille: todennäköisesti vielä enemmän vääryyttä kärsivät kauniaislaiset. Miettikääpäs mitä kaikkea kivaa he voisivatkaan hankkia, jos saisivat itse pitää kaikki Kauniaisista kerätyt verotulot.

No, offtopikkia oli kunnolla. Itse Pisara-asiaan palaan, kunhan saan ajatuksella luettua selvityksen Pisaran tarpeesta ja toteutettavuudesta vuodelta 2006. Ensivaikutelma kyllä on, että Antero on ihan oikeassa: ei kapasiteettiongelmat taikka nykyisen häiriöherkkyys johdu puuttuvista raiteista taikka laitureista, vaan nykyisestä liikennöintikäytännöstä, missä liikennettä ei ole riittävästi erotettu toisistaan. Nähdäkseni paras syy toteuttaa Pisara olisi se, että pääaseman sivulaiturit ovat todella huono paikka lähiliikenteen tärkeimmälle asemalle. Kupletin juoni taitaa vain olla tosiaankin se, että Pisara on järkevä toteuttaa, koska se parantaisi huomattavasti koko lähiliikenteen toimintaa, mutta sitä perustellaan kapasiteettipulalla, koska toivotaan tällä tavalla saatavan valtion rahoitusosuus suuremmaksi. Länsimetroon valtio osallistui 30%, "valtakunnalliseen" kehärataan 70%. Jos Pisaran hinta on miljardi, tuo ero tarkoittaisi 400 miljoonaa...

P.S. Osaisiko joku ihan suorilta sanoa, kuinka monta junavuora Helsinkiin tällä hetkellä lähtee/tulee eritoten ruuhkatunnilla, pääsisi heti laskemaan muutaman jutun.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Varmaan onnistuu se lentokentän kautta kulkevan pendolinion ajaminen myös klo 05 - 07 ja klo 22 -> ja jokunen vuoro keskellä päivääkin.


Oma näkemykseni on kerran tunnissa. Tein tästä pienen hyvin epätieteellisen aikatauluharjoituksenkin, kts. kuvaa.




> Ja muistutukseksi: Tikkurila ei ole mikön takahikiä. Sen asemaa tullaan uusimaan  ja vaihdot kaukojunista kehäradan juniin tehdään nin helpoksi kuin vain pystytään. Monessa muussa Euroopan suurkaupungissa pääsee lentokentältä junalla vain kaupungin keskustaan tai vastaavantyyppisille esikaupunkiasemille joista on vaihtoyhteys kaukojunilla muualle maahan. Näin esim Münchenissä, Wienissä, Moskovassa,... [...]  Miksi ulkomainen bisnes-vieras muuttuisi niin tyhmäksi että ei osaa kulkea suomalaisella lentokentäjunalla jos hän osaa kulkea saksalaisella tai venäläisellä?


Pointti oli että Tampere vaikuttaa Takahikiältä, jos sinne ei pääse lentoasemalta vaihdottomalla junayhteydellä. Sitäpaitsi vaihto ei ole vain älyllinen haaste vaan ennen kaikkea epämiellyttävä kokemus, jonka aikana joutuu raahaamaan laukkuja, ja matka voi katketa, jos jatkoyhteys ei kulje ajallaan.

Kyse on houkuttavuudesta: on houkuttavampaa tulla Tampereelle vaihdottomalla yhteydellä, koska se on ikäänkuin lentokenttäyhteys sinänsä. Vaihdottomalla yhteydellä Helsinki-Vantaa olisi kuin Tampereen toinen oma kenttä. Vaihdollisella yhteydellä ei näin ole. Jos yhteydet ovat heikot, ei Tampereelle ole houkutusta esim. perustaa kansainvälisten yritysten Suomen-konttoreita. Tosin tällä houkuttavuusaspektillahan ei ole mitään merkitystä Helsingin päästä asiaa tarkastellessa: norsunluutornista käsin on helppo lausua, että joillekin muille Suomen kaupungeille riittävät B-tasoiset yhteydet, kunhan Helsinkiin pääsee A-tasoisesti.

Ja toistan vielä sen, että ilman vaihdotonta yhteyttä ei ole mahdollista korvata liittymälentoja junalla. Liittymälento on nopea ja vaihdoton, ja niin pitää sen korvaavan junankin olla.

----------


## teme

> Merkitsevämpää on minusta toimiva jakelu kantakaupungissa. Se sallii koko junajärjestelmän ja ratoihin sidottujen rahojen ja maa-alan paremman hyödyntämisen. Seudun rataverkko on nyt turhaan vajaakäytössä.
> 
> Ja tarkoitan tällä muuten myös paheellista liityntäliikennettä varsinkin kauempana keskustasta. Nykyinen bussivolyymi keskustaan ei ole pitkällä tähtäimellä toivottava. Raitiotiet taas eivät pysty hoitamaan liikennettä määrättömän kauas. Olennaisia vaikeuksia on palvella edes lähisektoria kattavasti joutumatta vaihdollisiin yhteyksiin, joita järjestelmä ei kestä.


Ei kai sitä liityntäliikennettä niinkään sinänsä kritisoida, vaan huonon toteutuksen lisäksi sitä että tulee vaihtoja joidenka haitta ei kompensoidu hyödylle. Käytännössä pitkillä matkoilla se on hyvä ratkaisu, vaiva harvemmin pysähtyvään härveliin vaihdosta kompensoituu sen nopeudella. Pisarassa sanoisin merkittävän mahdollisuuden, ja myös merkittävimmän mahdollisuuden sössiä, olevan integrointi muuhun liikenteeseen kantakaupungissa. Jotta siitä saataisiin liikenteellisesti kaikki irti niin ratikkapysäkit Hakaniemessä ja Yliopistotalolla tulisi minusta samalla tehdä uusiksi, eli niin että olisi suoraan junalaiturilta nousu pysäkille. Hakaniemessä tietenkin myös metroon samalla, ja laiturin yli junasta metroon pitäisi tietenkin tehdä jos vain suinkin mahdollista. Nuo saa maksaa. Töölössä samat jutut, paitsi että yksi ratikka-asema voisi minusta ehkä edelleenkin olla maan alla.

Eli Pisara myös syöttää kantakaupungin sisäisten vaihtojen kannalta matkustajat paremmin, ts. nykyiset lähijunat on hyvin huonosti intregroitu. Varmaan siksi että alunperin asema on suunniteltu kaukojunille. Samoista syistä haluaisin ihannykyradalle Helsinginkadun kohdalle aseman.

Niin ja muuten aiheen vierestä, mitä muuta se on kuin aluepolitiikkaa kun kaupungit sitkeästi kaavoittaa toimitilaa lähiöihin on sille kysyntää tai ei? Jälki on vaan aika masentavaa, tyhjät toimistokorttelit ei elävöitä. Mutta näin jouluisesti, ehkä tuohonkin helpottaa kun yhteydet paranee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja toistan vielä sen, että ilman vaihdotonta yhteyttä ei ole mahdollista korvata liittymälentoja junalla. Liittymälento on nopea ja vaihdoton, ja niin pitää sen korvaavan junankin olla.


Olen samaa mieltä. Sekin pitää ottaa huomioon, että Tampereelle/Turkuun jne saavuttaessa on vielä edessä yksi vaihto, sillä kenenkään kohteena ei ole lentoasema tai rautatieasema. Tulisi siis esim. ketju taksi+lento+juna+juna+taksi.

Liityntälentoja ei missään tapauksessa saada faktisesti korvattua sillä, että yritetään tunkea Lontoon bisnesmiehet ja Kanarialta palaavat lapsiperheet jonnekin Tikkurilan paikallisjunaan ja käsketään niiden vaihtaa siellä keskellä yötä junaa. Se vaan ei toimi, vaikka se Easyjetin reppureissaajille kelpaisi.

Jäin miettimään reittiehdotustasi. Minusta jatko Lentoasemalta Helsinkiin ei välttämättä ole ollenkaan tarpeellinen. Ajatuksena kai kuitenkin on, että pääradan pendolino- ja IC-liikenne säilyy ennallaan pääsääntöisesti tunnin vuorovälillä, koska niille matkustajille, joille Helsinki on määränpää, tuo lentoaseman kautta kiertäminen on liian hidasta.

Eli miten olisi, jos AirportExpressin pääteasema olisikin Lentoasemalla?

Sama kaava Turusta: Turku-Leppävaara-Lentoasema.

Junilla pitäisi olla ainakin AY-lennonnumero, itse asiassa jos matkustajaliikenteen kilpailu olisi sallittua, en panisi pahakseni, että kyseessä olisi puhdas Finnair-juna, jonka AY tilaa kilpailutettuaan operaattoreita. Miksei myös SK, mutta ei taida AY ja SK mahtua samaan junaan, kun OW ja *A eivät salli käytännössä mitään codesharea.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jäin miettimään reittiehdotustasi. Minusta jatko Lentoasemalta Helsinkiin ei välttämättä ole ollenkaan tarpeellinen. Ajatuksena kai kuitenkin on, että pääradan pendolino- ja IC-liikenne säilyy ennallaan pääsääntöisesti tunnin vuorovälillä, koska niille matkustajille, joille Helsinki on määränpää, tuo lentoaseman kautta kiertäminen on liian hidasta.
> 
> Eli miten olisi, jos AirportExpressin pääteasema olisikin Lentoasemalla?
> 
> Sama kaava Turusta: Turku-Leppävaara-Lentoasema.


Kyllä, ajatus oli että nykyiset yhteydet säilyisivät. Lentoradan tapauksessahan ei tarvittaisi mitään uusia yhteyksiä vaan nykyiset yhteydet siirtyisivät palvelemaan myös lentoaseman liikennettä. Se olisi siis taloudellisempaa ja palvelisi paremmin. Mutta jos ei haluta investoida lentorataan ja silti halutaan suora lentoasemayhteys niin sitten pitää panostaa erillisiin junavuoroihin.

Yksi ajatus, jota olen pyöritellyt, on tosiaan tuollainen heiluri Tampere - (Tikkurila) - Vantaa/lentoasema - Leppävaara - Turku. Siinä saataisiin aika paljon suoria yhteyksiä, esim. Tampere-Salo, Turku-Hämeenlinna, Turku-Salo, Tampere-Leppävaara jne. Sekä tietenkin yhteydet kaikista näistä paikoista Vantaan lentoasemalle.

Ajatuksena Helsinkiin päättämisessä oli lähinnä se, että siten saataisiin enemmän kuormaa (sekä täydennettäisiin VR:n nykytarjontaa yöaikaan). En ole varma kuinka täyteen tuollainen heiluri saataisiin. Toisaalta Vantaan lentoasemalle päättämisessä haasteena olisi varmaan raidekapasiteetti. Eiköhän tuolla liene vain kaksi raidetta eli sinne ei sovi jäädä seisomaan vaan pitäisi ajaa kehärataa pitkin eteenpäin jonnekin sellaiseen paikkaan missä ylimääräinen kääntöraide on olemassa tai voidaan kohtuukustannuksin rakentaa (siis maan pinnalla).




> Junilla pitäisi olla ainakin AY-lennonnumero, itse asiassa jos matkustajaliikenteen kilpailu olisi sallittua, en panisi pahakseni, että kyseessä olisi puhdas Finnair-juna, jonka AY tilaa kilpailutettuaan operaattoreita. Miksei myös SK, mutta ei taida AY ja SK mahtua samaan junaan, kun OW ja *A eivät salli käytännössä mitään codesharea.


Tätäkin olen miettinyt. Olisi ilman muuta edukasta, että junavuoro voitaisiin myydä osana lentolippua. Toisaalta se pitäisi voida ostaa myös erikseen, koska Vantaalta voi matkustaa myös sellaisilla yhtiöillä, jotka eivät välttämättä halua codesharea junayhteydelle. Paikan myynti tiettyyn junaan on ongelmallista, koska jos lento on myöhässä niin sitten yhteys katkeaa. Helpointa olisi jos lentoasemajunassa ei olisi paikkavarausta ollenkaan.

Lisäajatuksena muuten sekin, että olisi hyvä jos VR:n junamaatit voisi yhdistää Finavian lähtöselvitysautomaattijärjestelmään, joka taas puolestaan on yhdistetty muutamien eri lentoyhtiöiden lähtöselvitysjärjestelmiin. Näin olisi mahdollista hoitaa lähtöselvitys lennolle esim. Tampereen rautatieasemalla (tai miksei Salossa, Hämeenlinnassa jne. tai missä tahansa muullakin rautatieasemalla) käyttäen paikalla jo valmiiksi sijaitsevia junamaatteja. Sitten vain kentällä jättäisi matkatavarat baggage drop -pisteeseen ja kävelisi turvatarkastuksen kautta portille.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Pienenä anekdoottina kerrottakoon lentoasemayhteyteen liittyen (asia oli tälläkin palstalla esillä), että pohjoisesta tuleville junille on kaavavaraus. Tällä tarkoitan, että kääntyminen Riihimäen/Keravan suunnasta tulevalle junalle lentoaseman suuntaan on mahdollista kaavoituksen puolesta rakentaa, tosin yhteys ei kehäradan tässä vaiheessa toteudu. Tämä tarkoittaisi mielestäni, että Sm5-tyyppinen yhteys Tampereelta/Lahdesta olisi mahdollinen. Tosin junanhan ei tarvitsisi pysähtyä joka paikassa. Näin ollen olisi täysin mahdollista ajaa reitti Tre-Lentoasema-Huopalahti-Helsinki rautatientori. Toiseen suuntaan en tiedä, oletan, että kolmiraidesuunnitelma pitää sisällään tämän yhteyden.

Eli Sm5, joka lähtisi tampereelta esim 6.00 voisi olla aika tekijä.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Eikö niitä taloja voi rakentaa raiteiden päälle, kuten Tampereella aiotaan tehdä uuden suurhallin ja siihen liittyvän ratapihan kannen kanssa? Kannelle suunnitellaan korkeita torneja.


Ei, paremminkin raiteet pitäisi kaivaa maan alle. Rakennushistoriallisesti arvokkaan alueen tuhoaminen neliökilometrin kokoisella betonikannella olisi jo kansainvälisessäkin katsannossa sellainen rikos kulttuuriympäristöä kohtaan, että sitä tultaisiin ihmettelemään jo pidemmänkin taipaleen takaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Junilla pitäisi olla ainakin AY-lennonnumero, itse asiassa jos matkustajaliikenteen kilpailu olisi sallittua, en panisi pahakseni, että kyseessä olisi puhdas Finnair-juna, jonka AY tilaa kilpailutettuaan operaattoreita. Miksei myös SK, mutta ei taida AY ja SK mahtua samaan junaan, kun OW ja *A eivät salli käytännössä mitään codesharea.


En muista, olenko esittänyt tämän täällä aikaisemmin ja jos olen, niin anteeksi sitten. Mutta...

On eri asia suunnitella kaikenlaisia ratoja ja niitä kulkevia junia kuin oikeasti hyviä ja toimivia palvelutuotteita. Ei tarvitse investoida mitään, niin voitaisiin järjestää pohjoisen junista oikeasti hyvin toimivia lentoliikenneyhteyksiä. Systeemi toimisi näin:

Matkustaja ostaa lennon ja siihen liittyvän junayhteyden samalla lipulla. Kun hän nousee junaan, junassa tehdään netin kautta check-in lennolle ja junassa matkustava lentokonnari ottaa matkatavarat huolekseen. Eli matkustaja luovuttaa muun kuin käsimatkatavaran *junan lähdettyä*.

Kun juna tulee Tikkurilaan, siellä on bussi, jossa on matkatavaraosasto. Siis kaukoliikenteen mallinen bussi. Lentokonnari hoitaa matkatavaran bussin tavaratilaan, kun bussi on tietenkin junan laiturin vieressä. Lentolippulaiset on kaikki bookattu istumaan samaan vaunuun, joten myös heidän siirtymisensä bussiin käy muutaman metrin kävelyllä laiturin yli. Turha lienee sanoa, että tässä kohdassa laituria on katos.

Bussi ajaa omalle Hki-Vantaan terminaalin tulo-ovelle kentän puolelle niin, että porukka viedään valmiiksi turvatarkastuksen sisäpuolelle. Siinä on oma turvatarkastuspiste, jossa ei ole koskaan muita ja siten turvatarkastukseen kuluva aika on luotettavasti tiedossa. Täältä lentomatkustajat kävelevät suoraan lähtöportilleen ja bussi purkaa matkalaukut pikakäsittelyyn. Se on mahdollista, koska tulevat laukut ja niiden osoitteet ovat olleet tiedossa jo yli tunnin eli siitä, kun ne on junassa luovutettu.

Juju siis on, että jostain Tampereelta voi nousta junaan samaan aikaan kun Espoosta on noustava taksiin ehtiäkseen samalle lennolle. Junan kulkuaika käytetään siihen, mikä taksilla tulijalta menee kentällä jonotteluun.

Toiseen suuntaan homman ratkaisevin haaste on, miten saadan bussi pohjoiseen menevien junien laiturin viereen Tikkurilassa. Se vaatii, että juna ajaa Tikkurilassa itäisimmälle raiteelle, mikä vie ikävästi koko pääradan kapasiteetin siksi aikaa kun 2-raiteelta leikataan kaikkien muiden yli. En ole selvittänyt, onnistuuko.

Mutta palvelun idea on, että Finnavia/lentoyhtiöt huolehtivat lentomatkustajat kentältä suoraan Tikkurilaan asemalle. Vaikka siinä mennään välillä bussilla, se on eri asia kuin hankkiutua tavalliseen tapaan ulos ja alkaa etsiä, missä on sellaisen bussin pysäkki, jolta pääsee Tikkurilaan. Ja mikä on Tikkurila, ja miten sieltä löytyy se laituri, jolta pääsee omaan junaan. Saati, että erikseen pitäisi vielä osata ostaa junaan lippu. Kaiken tämä sijasta kentällä on viitoitus Juniin / To Trains. Laukut ohjautuvat valmiiksi bussin tavaratilaan ja ne luovutetaan vasta junassa ennen määräasemaa.

Tietenkään kaikilta lennoilta ei voi olla tätä mahdollisuutta. Mutta ei se ole mikään ongelma. Ei kaikilla lennoilla pääse edes Helsinkiin. Kyllä firman sihteerit osaavat ostaa matkatoimistoilta lennon Jyväskylään, Tampereelle tai Pieksämäelle ihan yhtä hyvin kuin Helsinkiinkin sen mukaan, kun palvelua on tarjolla.

Näen tosin mielikuvituksessani kokouksen, jossa on paikalla VR-Yhtymän, Finnavian, parin lentoyhtiön jne. edustajat. Siellä keskustellaan kiihkeästi siitä, miksi tällaiset järjestelyt eivät ole mahdollisa. Ja jos syyt meinaavat loppua, niin lisää keksitään vaikka siitä, että joskus voi joku lentorata ehkä toteutua, joten sitä odotellessa 30 vuoden aika on aivan turha parantaa mitään palvelua. Tärkeintä on, että saadaan Kehäradan juniin edes muutama lentomatkustaja, kun kerran sekin rata on tullut tehdyksi.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:48 ----------




> Palveluiden monistaminen taas ei ole puhdas poliittinen päätös kuin julkisten palveluiden osalta.


Minusta on koko lailla poliittinen päätös, koska kysymys on kaavoituksesta. Esikaupunkien palvelut tappavia ja tappaneita kauppakeskuksia ei voi rakentaa kuin asemakaavan niin salliessa. Ja semakaava on poliittinen päätös. Tietenkin naapurikunta voi sotkea kuvion, mutta sekin asia on hoidettavissa maakuntakaavalla  jos halutaan. Kauppakeskusten käytettävyys on myös kiinni kaavoituksesta. Jos kauppakeskuksiin on vaikea päästä motareilta ja kehäteiltä (tai ne ovat liian kaukana), ne eivät menesty ja silloin käytetään lähempänä olevia palveluita. Mutta totta kai on helpompaa päättää kunnan omien palveluiden sijoittamisesta kuin saada yksityinen sektori toimimaan poliittisten tavoitteiden mukaisesti.




> Periaatteessa kaupunkiratojen junia voidaan pakata ilman Pisaraa, kuten sanoin. Sen sijaan niitä ei saada pois Pasilan ja Helsingin äärimmäisen ruuhkaiselta väliltä. En väitä Pisaraa täysin välttämättömäksi itsessään. Sen luoma lisäkapasiteetti on osa kokonaisyhtälöä. Merkitsevämpää on minusta toimiva jakelu kantakaupungissa. Se sallii koko junajärjestelmän ja ratoihin sidottujen rahojen ja maa-alan paremman hyödyntämisen. Seudun rataverkko on nyt turhaan vajaakäytössä.


Juuri näistä syistä minusta olisi rehellistä puhua siitä, että Pisara on Helsingin keskustaa tukeva hanke ja halutaan siksi. Eikä selitetä jotain muita perusteluita.




> Ei kai sitä liityntäliikennettä niinkään sinänsä kritisoida, vaan huonon toteutuksen lisäksi sitä että tulee vaihtoja joidenka haitta ei kompensoidu hyödylle. Käytännössä pitkillä matkoilla se on hyvä ratkaisu, vaiva harvemmin pysähtyvään härveliin vaihdosta kompensoituu sen nopeudella.


Juuri näin. Nykyisen metron nopeus ei riitä, vaan vaihtamiseen ja liitynnän käyttöön muutenkin menee enemmän aikaa kuin 40 km/h nopeudella voi säästää. Kun ratikalla ja motaribusseilla pääsee 2530 km/h nopeuteen, liitynnän tulee toimia 6080 km/h linjanopeudella jotta siitä on hyötyä.




> Raitiotiet taas eivät pysty hoitamaan liikennettä määrättömän kauas. Olennaisia vaikeuksia on palvella edes lähisektoria kattavasti joutumatta vaihdollisiin yhteyksiin, joita järjestelmä ei kestä.


Ei tietenkään katurata. Mutta raitiovaunu voi ajaa myös motaria. Sillä konseptillahan Karlsruhessa raitiovaunut palvelevat sadan kilometrin päähän. Metron ratikka pesee siten mennen tullen, kun ei tule liitynnän vaihtoaikahäviötä ja saksalaiseen Regio-junapalveluun verrattunakin ratikka on kilpailukykyinen yllättävän pitkälle. Siksihän duoliikenne Karlsruhessa keksittiin.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Kun juna tulee Tikkurilaan, siellä on bussi, jossa on matkatavaraosasto. Siis kaukoliikenteen mallinen bussi. Lentokonnari hoitaa matkatavaran bussin tavaratilaan, kun bussi on tietenkin junan laiturin vieressä. Lentolippulaiset on kaikki bookattu istumaan samaan vaunuun, joten myös heidän siirtymisensä bussiin käy muutaman metrin kävelyllä laiturin yli.


Itselläkin harhaili mielessä jotain tämän suuntaista lentokenttäyhteys-ketjua lukiessa. Siirrytäänhän lentokentällä lentokoneisiinkin bussilla ja monella kentällä myös terminaalista toiseen. Bussimatkan Tikkurilaan ei luulisi olevan sen kummempi ongelma, jos tosiaan sujuvuudesta on huolehdittu. Esim. Arlandassa kentän sisällä saattaa tulla matkaa rautatieaseman laiturille ajassa mitattuna melkein yhtä paljon. Ongelma onkin sitten tuo sujuvuus. VR:n täsmällisyyteen pitäisi saada joku ryhtiliike mahdollisesti tarvittavin rahapanostuksin. Oma junani oli aatonaattona myöhässä puolitoista tuntia (Sr2 hyytyi matkalle ja meni vaihtoon ja ympäriinsä sekaisin olleita vaihtoyhteyksiä odoteltiin).

Etäisesti tuntuu siltä, että bussiratkaisu on liian arkinen ja low-tech herättääkseen innostusta, ja toisaalta se vaatisi monen tahon napakkaa ja huolellista yhteistyötä ja mahdollisesti VR:n vakiintuneiden käytäntöjen muuttamista. Helpommin tässä maassa saadaan päätös rakentaa 600 miljoonan Kehärata.

----------


## hylje

Lentoasemalta pohjoiseen mennessä voidaan ajaa Tikkurilan 1-raiteelta junia väärään suuntaan. Pääradan kapasiteettia menee minimaalisesti, koska vastaan tulevat junat voivat samalla tavalla ajaa väärälle laiturille ja ohittaa toisensa niin. Tikkurilassa on sitäpaitsi jo valmiiksi kolme kaukoliikenteen laituria, joten puskuri on.

----------


## petteri

> Juuri näistä syistä minusta olisi rehellistä puhua siitä, että Pisara on Helsingin keskustaa tukeva hanke ja halutaan siksi. Eikä selitetä jotain muita perusteluita.


Kyllähän Pisara on pääasiassa muuta kuin Helsingin keskustaa hyödyttävä hanke. Pisara mahdollista kaukojunien liikennöinnin nykyistä paremmin aikataulussa. Helsingin ja Pasilan väli on vaan jumissa ja ilman Pisaraa parannukset ovat kosmetiikkaa. 

Helsingin asemalta Ilmalaan tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia tai sitten osa Linnunlaulun raiteista tarvitaan järjestelyraiteiksi, ilman niitä kaukoliikenteen luotettavuutta ei voida parantaa eikä uusia raidehankkeita menestyksellisesti toteuttaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllähän Pisara on pääasiassa muuta kuin Helsingin keskustaa hyödyttävä hanke. Pisara mahdollista kaukojunien liikennöinnin nykyistä paremmin aikataulussa. Helsingin ja Pasilan väli on vaan jumissa ja ilman Pisaraa parannukset ovat kosmetiikkaa.


Olen kirjoittanut hiljan aikaisemmin, että mielipiteenmuokkaus on mennyt perille. Siltä se vaan näyttää.

Kun kaukojunat eivät aja Pisaraan ja ne käyttävät nytkin eri laitureita ja raiteita kuin lähiliikenne, niin selitähän nyt miten lähiliikenteen järjestelyjen muuttaminen vaikuttaa eri raiteilla kulkevien kaukojunien liikenteeseen. Siis oikeasti, ei niin, että Joku on sanonut näin ja se lukee Hesarissakin.

Jos selität, että kaukojunaliikenne tarvii lisää laitureita, niin se ei kylläkään poista kaukojunaliikenteen aikatauluongelmia. Ei ne Helsingissä seisovat junat kovin aikataulussa pysymistä paranna.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kun kaukojunat eivät aja Pisaraan ja ne käyttävät nytkin eri laitureita ja raiteita kuin lähiliikenne, niin selitähän nyt miten lähiliikenteen järjestelyjen muuttaminen vaikuttaa eri raiteilla kulkevien kaukojunien liikenteeseen. Siis oikeasti, ei niin, että Joku on sanonut näin ja se lukee Hesarissakin.
> 
> Jos selität, että kaukojunaliikenne tarvii lisää laitureita, niin se ei kylläkään poista kaukojunaliikenteen aikatauluongelmia. Ei ne Helsingissä seisovat junat kovin aikataulussa pysymistä paranna.


Saanen korjata väärinkäsityksesi. Kaukoliikenne tarvitsee lisää raiteita ja Helsingissä ja Ilmalassa  seisovat junat nimenomaan parantavat aikataulussa pysymistä.

Suomessahan tilanne on sellainen, että rataverkossa on paljon yksiraiteisia osuuksia ja vaihtoyhteyksiä. Niin pitkään kun kaikki menee täsmälleen aikataulujen mukaan on tilanne hyvä. Mutta ikävä kyllä vaikka Rovaniemeltä, Oulusta, Kajaanista tai Joensuusta tulevat junat ovat aika häiriöalttiita. Kun häiriöitä esiintyy, niiden vaikutukset pitää jossain katkaista. Ja oikeastaan ainoa mahdollinen paikka on Helsinki. Usein esitetyt nopeat käännöt Helsingissä eivät oikein toimi, koska ne levittäisivät yhden junan myöhästymisefektiä lähes hallitsemattomasti eteenpäin. Helsingissä pitää siis olla pelivaraa nykyistä enemmän, niin että kaukojunat pystyvät lähtemään Helsingistä paremmin aikataulussa. Nykyisen kaukoliikenteen pullonkaulana ovat Helsingissä järjestelyraiteiden puute ja kapea yhteys Ilmalan ratapihalle. 

Ilmalasta tulee Helsinkiin kaksi raidetta ja Helsingistä ulos lähtee neljä kauko- ja neljä lähiliikenneraidetta. Ja yhteydet Ilmalaan vielä menevät muiden raiteiden yli. Tästä johtuu, että junat jäävät Helsingin asemalle jumiin ja kalustoa joudutaan järjestelmään Helsingissä. Ilmalaan pitäisi olla ilman Pisaraa vähintään neljä raidetta ja osalta raiteista pitäisi olla yhteys Ilmalaan eri tasossa, jotta ongelmat lievenisivät. Ikävä kyllä lisäraiteiden rakentaminen nykyiseen ratakuiluun Helsingin ja Pasilan välille ei vaikuta mahdolliselta, joten Pisara on paras tapa lisätä kapasiteettia.

Pisara vapauttaa raiteita Helsingin ja Pasilan sekä Ilmalan väliltä, joten Helsingin aseman ruuhkat lievenevät ja kaukoliikenteen pelivara paranee. Samalla tulee mahdolliseksi myös rakentaa uusia ratoja. Nykyäänhän suuri osa uusista laajennussuunnitelmista typistyy siihen, että Pasilan ja Helsingin väli on jo nykyään ylikuormitettu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ilmalasta tulee Helsinkiin kaksi raidetta ja Helsingistä ulos lähtee neljä kauko- ja neljä lähiliikenneraidetta. Ja yhteydet Ilmalaan vielä menevät muiden raiteiden yli. Tästä johtuu, että junat jäävät Helsingin asemalle jumiin ja kalustoa joudutaan järjestelmään Helsingissä. Ilmalaan pitäisi olla ilman Pisaraa vähintään neljä raidetta ja osalta raiteista pitäisi olla yhteys Ilmalaan eri tasossa, jotta ongelmat lievenisivät. Ikävä kyllä lisäraiteiden rakentaminen nykyiseen ratakuiluun Helsingin ja Pasilan välille ei vaikuta mahdolliselta, joten Pisara on paras tapa lisätä kapasiteettia.


Mihin ihmeseen niitä lisäraiteita oikein tarvittaisiin? Pariraide Ilmalaan tarkoittaa, että junia voidaan tuoda ja viedä viiden minuutin välillä. Kyllä sen luulisi riittävän. Jos halutaan, että junarunkoja voisi olla Helsingin päässä "hollilla" odottamassa vapautuvaa laituria, niin riittää rakentaa seisontaraiteita Helsingin aseman ja Linnunlaulun väliin, missä kyllä on tilaa. Ongelmathan tulevat siitä, että junia täytyy siirtää ratapihan poikki, mutta eihän tämä ongelma katoa minnekään, vaikka Ilmalaan olisi kymmenen raidetta. Eritasot voisivat kyllä olla avuksi, mutta niiden paikka olisi ennen Pasilaa heti Ilmalan kohdalla, jossa voitaisiin (ohjausvaunullisia )junia lisätä ja poistaa suoraan linjaraiteille. Se on totta, että jos Pasilaan tulisi kokonaan uusi pariraide, käytänössä siis  Lentokenttärata, niin se tarvitsisi jatkonsa Helsinkiin asti. Tosin tämäkin tarve on lähinnä teoreettinen, koska kaukoliikenteen pariraiteita ei nykyisellään voida käyttää maksimaalisesti, koska niillä liikennöi sekä hitaita lähiliikennejunia ja nopeita kaukojunia (ja vielä nopeampia pendolinoja). Raideliikenne meillä on kokonaan toisesta maailmasta, jos koskaan ollaan tilanteessa, missä Lentokenttäradan liikennettä ei saada limitettyä Rantaradan liikenteen sekaan. En toki kiellä, että vain Pisara mahdollistaisi joitakin kaavailtuja ratahankkeita, mutta silloin oikeastaan tarvittaisiin jo iso pisara, joka lähtisi Huopalahdesta. Lentokenttärata menee kyllä vielä ilman Pisaraakin.

No sitten tulee toinen kysymys, eli riittääkö laiturit. asemalla raiteita on tällä hetkellä 19 kpl, eli melkein viisi per pariraide. Ja jos vielä lasketaan, että kaupunkirataliikenne pärjää neljällä raiteella, kaukoliikenteelle saadaan seitsemän ja puoli raidetta per kaksoisraide. Siis jos pariraidetta lähtee/tulee täydet 12 junaa tunnissa, voi yksittäinen juna käyttää laituripaikkaa reilun puoli tuntia. Taas luulisi riittävän. Varsinkin kun muistamme, että nykyisessä sekaliikenteessä tuo 12 vuoroa on mahdottomuus. Mutta minä käännän asian näin: Pisara mahdollistaisi laiturimäärän pienentämisen. Nykyisellään päärautatieasema on epäkäytännöllisen iso ja reunalaitureille tuleville tarjotaan mielestäni vähintäänkin huonoa palvelua. Toisekseen reunalaitureista luopuminen vapauttaisi tonttimaata rakennuskäyttöön hyvin keskeiseltä paikalta. Rakennusoikeuden arvo on suoraan laskettavissa Pisara-hankkeen hyötyihin.

Kaukojunista voisi vielä sanoa muutaman sanan. Kuten totesit, maamme rataverkko on pitkälti yksiraiteisia. Tästä seuraa, paitsi sanomasi, myös se että kaukoliikenteen vuoroja ei voida paljoa lisätä nykyisestä. Eikä niitä nykyisellään niin hirveästi ole. Käsittääkseni Rantaradalla yksi vuoro tuntiin ja Pääradalla kolme maksimissaan. Muu liikenne onkin sitten lähiliikennettä ja samoin mahdolliset laajennukset ovat sitä samaa lähiliikennettä. Lähiliikenne taas kulkee pariraiteilla ja kalustona on moottorijunat, joten nopeat käännöt, ajantasaus linjan toisessa päässä yms. pitäisi olla ihan mahdollisia temppuja. Kaukoliikenne voi tietenkin tarvita pelivaransa, mutta ei se vaadi seisottamista juuri Helsingissä, vaikka siihenkin jäisi kohtuullisia mahdollisuuksia jos paikallisliikenne hoidettaisiin mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Luontevin paikka ajantasaukseen yms. on tietenkin Ilmala, minkä pitäisikin olla tekninen pääteasema suurelle osalle kaukojunista. Ohjausvaunulliset ic2-junat voivat tietenkin liikennöidä heilureina pariraiteitaan. Ja kuten jo sanoinkin, ratapihalle sopii myös erillisiä seisontaraiteita, niin että varsinaista laiturikapasiteettia ei ole tarpeen tuhlata vaikkei junarunkoja haluttaisikaan Ilmalaan asti viedä.

----------


## petteri

> Jos halutaan, että junarunkoja voisi olla Helsingin päässä "hollilla" odottamassa vapautuvaa laituria, niin riittää rakentaaseisontaraiteita Helsingin aseman ja Linnunlaulun väliin, missä kyllä on tilaa.


Seisontaraiteet Helsingin aseman ja Linnunlaulun välillä kyllä ratkaisisivat suuren osan Helsingin aseman ongelmista, Mutta ikävä kyllä tilaa ei vaan ole riittävästi ilman että Ravintola Kaisaniemi puretaan ja Tokoinlahtea täytetään. Kevyen liikenteen väylän poistaminen radan itäpuolelta on epärealistinen ajatus.

Vaikka onhan sitä helppo sanoa. että otetaan lisää tilaa raideliikenteelle. Mutta eihän Vapaudenkatua todellakaan jätetty rakentamatta vain jotta raideliikenne valtaisi saman tilan, oli siihen muutakin syitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Seisontaraiteet Helsingin aseman ja Linnunlaulun välillä kyllä ratkaisisivat suuren osan Helsingin aseman ongelmista, Mutta ikävä kyllä tilaa ei vaan ole riittävästi ilman että Ravintola Kaisaniemi puretaan ja Tokoinlahtea täytetään. Kevyen liikenteen väylän poistaminen radan itäpuolelta on epärealistinen ajatus.


Mihin tarvitaan seisotusraiteita Linnunlaulussa? Miksi junia pitäisi seisottaa Linnunlaulussa Ilmalan sijaan? Miten Linnunlaulussa seisovien junien huolto, kuten siivoukset, vesitykset, vessojen tyhjennys, ravintoloiden huolto jne. hoidetaan Linnunlaulussa, että junia kannattaa seisottaa siinä? Entä miehitykset? Rakennetaanko Töölönlahden rannalle sosiaalitilat ja parkkipaikka ja sieltä sitten hyppii henkilöstö raiteiden yli keskellä seisoviin juniin?

Kuten Ville O. Turunen jo asiantuntemusta ja ymmärtämistä ilmaisevassa viestissään totesi, Pasilaan ja sieltä Helsinkiin tulee 4 kaukoliikenteen raidetta ja Ilmalaan menee 2 raidetta. Kaikilla on tällä hetkellä 5 minuutin vuorovälimahdollisuus, joten puolet junista voidaan ajaa Ilmalaan/Ilmalasta ja puolet olisi oltava sellaisia, joita ei käytetä välissä ilmalassa. Ja jo nykyään ollaan siinä tilanteessa, että säännöllisen tuntitahdin junat eivät käy Ilmalassa eivätkä tarvitse Ilmalan yhteyttä.

Ratakapasiteetin tarve on loppujen lopuksi yksinekrtainen laskettava, jossa päättyvien raiteiden ja linjaraiteiden suhde riippuu seisonta-ajasta päättyvällä raiteella. Mitä lyhyempi aika seistään, sen vähemmän raiteita ja raiteenvaihtoja tarvitaan ja sitä luotettavammin liikenne toimii. Myös häiriötilanteiden selvittäminen on helpompaa, koska asema toimii yksinkertaisemmin ja raiteista löytyy käyttämättömiä välejä, joihin aikataulustaan poikkeavasti kulkevia junia voidaan ottaa.

Mutta sitä asiaa ei korjaa mikään, jos lähteväksi merkitty juna on jumissa jossain satojen kilometrien päässä, eikä korvaavaa kalustoa ole. Sillä kokonaisuudessaan rautatieliikenne toimii sekvenssiperiaatteella, missä tärkeintä on tiettyjen asioiden tapahtuminen peräkkäisessä järjestyksessä. Kellolla ei ole silloin tavallaan mitään merkitystä. Ja jos kellosta jäädään jälkeen, helpointa on ottaa sitä kiinni siten, ettei sotketa järjestystä vaan yritetään toimia nopeammin kuin normaalisti. Käytännön elämässä toki on asioita, jotka toisaalta toimivat riippumatta järjestysestä mutta toisaalta eivät myöskään suuremmin vaikuta järjestykseen. Esim. Venäjän junat tulevat yleensä ajallaan Suomen verkon sekoiluista huolimatta, mutta niillä onkin oma kalustokiertonsa, jonka kanssa ne elävät omaa elämäänsä ja tarvitsevat vain ne vapaat kapasiteettivälinsä.

Katso nyt vielä tämä kuva ja mieti, miten kaukoliikennettä hyödyttää Pisara, joka vaikuttaa vihreiden ja oranssien raiteiden liikenteeseen jostain Pasian eteläpuolelta alkaen.

Selvitä nyt, miten jossain Keski- tai Pohjois-Suomessa esiintyvät junaliikenteen ongelmat ratkaistaan Pisaralla Helsingissä? Millä tavoin Pisara vaikuttaa katkenneen kiskon korjaamiseen, rikkoutuneen sähköveturin hinaamiseen pois linjalta, tuulen kaatamien puiden raivaamiseen tai ajojohdon sähkövikaan siellä jossain Suomessa?

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Otan oikeudekseni täydentää tätä ketjua hiukan OT-asialla, koska muutkin niin tekevät. Bussivaihtoehto vaikuttaa kömpelöltä Tikkurilassa, sillä yksi henkilö ei riitä tuohon työhön. Toisekseen, check-iniä ei voida hoitaa junassa sen vuoksi, että laukkuihin tulostetaan _tag_ eli tietokoneluettava tarra Finavian matkatavaranlajittelua varten. Sen lisäksi check-in vaatii henkilöyden varmistamista. Automaatissakin tehtynä matkatavarat pitää jättää henk.koht baggage dropiin, jossa henkilöllisyys todetaan. 

Mitä tulee turvatarkastukseen, on matkustajien priorisointi nykyisissä ahtaissa tiloissa erittäin vaikeaa ja mielestäni tarpeetontakin. Helsingissä on yksi linja varattu C-tunnuksella (crew priority), joka tarkoittaa lento- ja lentokenttähenkilökunnan etuoikeuta etuilla jonossa. 

En väitä, että tuo kaikki olisi mahdotonta, mutta kovin monimutkaista ja mielestäni epärealistista. Useimmilla isoilla kentillä junayhteys vetää hyvin ihmisiä, vaikka laiturille joutuisi kävelemään joitain satoja metrejä, sillä isoilla kentillä harva asia on aivan nokan edessä. Lisää check-in mahdollisuuksia tulee, kunhan Finavia pääsee toteuttamaan matkakeskusta lentoasemalle osittain maan alle.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Otan oikeudekseni täydentää tätä ketjua hiukan OT-asialla, koska muutkin niin tekevät. Bussivaihtoehto vaikuttaa kömpelöltä Tikkurilassa, sillä yksi henkilö ei riitä tuohon työhön. Toisekseen, check-iniä ei voida hoitaa junassa sen vuoksi, että laukkuihin tulostetaan _tag_ eli tietokoneluettava tarra Finavian matkatavaranlajittelua varten. Sen lisäksi check-in vaatii henkilöyden varmistamista. Automaatissakin tehtynä matkatavarat pitää jättää henk.koht baggage dropiin, jossa henkilöllisyys todetaan. 
> 
> Mitä tulee turvatarkastukseen, on matkustajien priorisointi nykyisissä ahtaissa tiloissa erittäin vaikeaa ja mielestäni tarpeetontakin. Helsingissä on yksi linja varattu C-tunnuksella (crew priority), joka tarkoittaa lento- ja lentokenttähenkilökunnan etuoikeuta etuilla jonossa. 
> 
> En väitä, että tuo kaikki olisi mahdotonta, mutta kovin monimutkaista ja mielestäni epärealistista. Useimmilla isoilla kentillä junayhteys vetää hyvin ihmisiä, vaikka laiturille joutuisi kävelemään joitain satoja metrejä, sillä isoilla kentillä harva asia on aivan nokan edessä. Lisää check-in mahdollisuuksia tulee, kunhan Finavia pääsee toteuttamaan matkakeskusta lentoasemalle osittain maan alle.


Olen tästä samaa mieltä. En ole matkoillani törmännyt yhteenkään lentokenttää palvelevaan bussiyhteyteen, joka olisi nopea, mukava ja käytännöllinen ja toimisi riippumatta siitä, onko aamu vai ilta, arkipäivä vai viikonloppu. Se ei tietysti tarkoita, etteikö sellaista voisi olla, mutta olen hieman skeptinen.

Check in on enää harvemmin ongelma, koska useimmille lennoille sen voi tehdä netissä tai tekstiviestitse. Lisäksi merkittävällä osalla matkustajista on vain käsimatkatavaraa, joten erikoisjärjestelyjen tekeminen melko pientä ihmisjoukkoa varten tuntuu liioittelulta.

Liikematkustajille aika on rahaa, ja sanoisinkin, että hän käyttää joukkoliikennevälinettä, jos sillä pääsee kentältä keskustaan ja päinvastoin yhtä vauhdikkaasti kuin taksillakin. Niinpä RER ja Heathrow Express ja Arlanda Express toimivat liikematkustajallekin, Zaventemin paikallisjunat ja Tube taas eivät niinkään. Merkitystä on tietysti kulkuvälineen matkustusmukavuudellakin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisekseen, check-iniä ei voida hoitaa junassa sen vuoksi, että laukkuihin tulostetaan _tag_ eli tietokoneluettava tarra Finavian matkatavaranlajittelua varten. Sen lisäksi check-in vaatii henkilöyden varmistamista. Automaatissakin tehtynä matkatavarat pitää jättää henk.koht baggage dropiin, jossa henkilöllisyys todetaan.


Jos junassa olisi kiertävä checkaaja, niin se voisi kyllä tehdä kaiken tuon.




> Mitä tulee turvatarkastukseen, on matkustajien priorisointi nykyisissä ahtaissa tiloissa erittäin vaikeaa ja mielestäni tarpeetontakin. Helsingissä on yksi linja varattu C-tunnuksella (crew priority), joka tarkoittaa lento- ja lentokenttähenkilökunnan etuoikeuta etuilla jonossa.


Helsingissä on nyt vihdoinkin sekä OW- että *A-prioritykaistat tasokorttilaisille ja bisnesluokan matkustajille.

----------


## Renne

VR Oy:n pääkaupunkiseudun tuottoisinta liiketointa on pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenne, johon verrattuna kaukoliikenne on marginaalista.

On kuin onkin, alati kasvava lähijunaliikenne ratapihalla syö kapasiteettia kaukoliikenteeltä ja aiheuttaa tälle häiriöalttiutta.

Pisara on oleellinen ja perustavanlaatuinen ratkaisu kaukojunaliikenteen kehittämiseksi, kuten myös taajamajunaliikenteen.

Espoon kaupunkiraiteen jatko, Keravan kaupunkiraiteen jatko sekä Kehärata lisäävät entisestään tungosta ratapihalla. Mainitsemattakaan mahdollisia Klaukkalan tai Histan haaroja, tai muita rataverkon laajennuksia, kuten Itäinen rantarata, Lohja-Turku, Pori, Lentorata.

Pisara on varma valtakunnallinen satsaus nykytilanteeseen ja pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.

Satojen junien päivittäisten lähtöjen ja saapumisien ohjaaminen Pisara-tunneliin antaa huomattavat kehittämismahdollisuudet taajama- sekä kaukoliikenteelle.

Pisaran vaikutus ei ole lainkaan Helsinkikeskeinen, vaan mitä suuremmissa määrin valtakunnallinen.

----------


## teme

> Espoon kaupunkiraiteen jatko, Keravan kaupunkiraiteen jatko sekä Kehärata lisäävät entisestään tungosta ratapihalla.


Se että A-juna jatkaa Espooseen ja M ja I -junat yhdistetään päistään Kehäradalla ei kyllä minusta tuo ratapihalle yhtään junaa lisää. Mainitsemasi haarat sen sijaan kyllä. Minkä takia ne tulisikin olla mukana tarkastelussa.

----------


## Mikle

Mun mielestä tuo hanke on varsin helppoa nähdä koko maan junaliikennettä hyödyttävänä hankkeena. Ei siihen tarvita mitään mielipiteenmuokkauksen perillemenoa  :Smile:  
Tietysti se Pisara hyödyntää kaupunkiratojen lähiliikennejunia suoraan, mutta antaa lisäksi pelivaraa tai lisää kapasiteettia Helsingissä. Tämä taas hyödyttää suoraan kaukoliikenteen sujuvuutta vapauttamalla laituri -ja raidekapasiteettia Helsingissä.

----------


## Renne

Kehäradan myötä kalustoa lisätään, samoin vuorovälejä kaupunkiradoilla.

Tunkua on tulossa. 

Eikä tungoksen purkaminen Kaisaniemeen tai Töölönlahdelle ole oleellista taikka tarkoituksenmukaista.

Helsinkivinkkelistä siis. Ja vaikka jos ei olisikaan Helsinkivinkkeli, ratapiha on täynnä.

Hyvä että Allegroja saavat muutaman sentään vielä lisättyä per päivä.

Vai että haluisi ne jotkut vielä metroa ja ratikkaakin komboraiteilla ratapihalle.

Huh sentään.

Rataverkko sen kun laajenee. Ja tunkua on.

Pisara on tarpeellinen rakentaa. Se kannattaa rakentaa nyt. Useampi sata lähtöä ja saapumista per päivä -> tunneliin. Jakelu paranee. Steissin kapasiteetti paranee. Kauko- ja taajamajunaliikenne paranee.

Liikennevirastosta on annettu sellaista viestiä, että valtio maksaa radan, kaupunki maksaa asemat.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kehäradan myötä kalustoa lisätään, samoin vuorovälejä kaupunkiradoilla.


Kalustoa toki lisätään, koska reitit pitenevät. Sen sijaan vuorovälin tihentämiseen vaatisin kyllä lähdeviitettä, sillä sellaisesta en ole kuullut. Siis mitään konkreettista, ajatuksellahan on kyllä leikitelty, ja teoreettisesti minimivuorovälejä laskeskeltu.

Itse kylläkin käyttäisin mahdollisesti uudistettavan opastin-/kulunvalvontajärjestelmän tuoman potentiaalisen kapasiteettilisän häiriöherkkyyden pienentämiseen, ja pitäisin vuorovälin edelleen 5 ja 10 minuutissa.

----------


## Renne

Lähdettä ei ole juuri nyt tähän laittaa. 

On kuitenkin tavanomaista seurausta, ja sellaisesta on kyllä ollut puhe, että kaupunkiratojen mukaanlukien kehäradan myötä etenkin A, I ja M vuoroväliä tihennetään 15-20 minuutista tiheämmäksi, ei vain ruuhka-aikoina.

Pisara tulee tarpeeseen.

Pisaran myötä myös Espoon keskuksen ja Keravan suuntien vuorovälejä voidaan tihentää. Myös Hyvinkää-Riihimäelle haluttaisiin lisätä yksi junavuoro per tunti. Kirkkonummi siinä samassa.

Näitä ei voida tehdä ilman Pisaraa.

Ilman Pisaraa ei voi kehittää myöskään kaukoliikennettä.

Kapasiteetista ja laajemmasta tarjonnasta niin seudulla, taajamissa ja koko Suomessa valtio maksaa radan.

Paremmasta jakelusta ja saavutettavuudesta kaupunki maksaa asemat.

----------


## petteri

> Itse kylläkin käyttäisin mahdollisesti uudistettavan opastin-/kulunvalvontajärjestelmän tuoman potentiaalisen kapasiteettilisän häiriöherkkyyden pienentämiseen, ja pitäisin vuorovälin edelleen 5 ja 10 minuutissa.


Minusta kaupunkiradat on Pisaran ja uuden kulunvalvontasysteemin rakentamisen yhteydessä myös syytä automatisoida. Kuljettajien ja konduktöörien poistaminen junista mahdollistaa merkittävät säästöt.

----------


## Knightrider

> Minusta kaupunkiradat on Pisaran ja uuden kulunvalvontasysteemin rakentamisen yhteydessä myös syytä automatisoida. Kuljettajien ja konduktöörien poistaminen junista mahdollistaa merkittävät säästöt.


Metro on täysin eristetty järjestelmä, toisin kuin lähijunaverkko, joka sisältää tasoristeyksiä ja hyvä niin, minusta ei olisi mitään järkeä jonnekin pellolle rakentaa mitään alikulkua. Junissa kuljettajat ovat tarpeellisia, jos halutaan lisätuloja menojen vähentämisen sijaan niin konduktöörit voisivat aina junan läpi kävellessään tarkastaa samalla liput - jos matkustaja on nähty jo aikaisemmin voidaan hänet jättää välistä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Minusta kaupunkiradat on Pisaran ja uuden kulunvalvontasysteemin rakentamisen yhteydessä myös syytä automatisoida. Kuljettajien ja konduktöörien poistaminen junista mahdollistaa merkittävät säästöt.


Eipä se kuljettajien poisto metrossakaan mitään säästä (vaikka automaattiuskovaiset näin tahtovat väittää). Samalla menetettäisiin se, että poikkeustilanteissa olisi mahdollista käyttää kalustoa ja raiteita joustavasti sekaisin. Ja menetettäisiin junan mukana kulkeva henkilö, jolla on jonkinlainen kyky fiksailla pikkuvikoja, jos ja kun sellaisia ilmenee.

Konduktöörien poistaminen taas ei automatisointiin liity mitenkään, joten sitä ei voi laskea automatisoinnin säästöihin.

----------


## petteri

> Metro on täysin eristetty järjestelmä, toisin kuin lähijunaverkko, joka sisältää tasoristeyksiä ja hyvä niin, minusta ei olisi mitään järkeä jonnekin pellolle rakentaa mitään alikulkua.


Kaupunkirataverkon ja metron eristystasossa ei ole tällä hetkellä käytännössä merkittävää eroa. Pisaran jälkeen vielä vähemmän. Automatisointi on tärkeä tavoite, vain tuottavuutta parantamalla voidaan elintasoa nostaa. Automatisointiin kannattaa siis panostaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Automatisointi on tärkeä tavoite, vain tuottavuutta parantamalla voidaan elintasoa nostaa. Automatisointiin kannattaa siis panostaa.


Vielä kun perustelet, miten tuottavuus paranee automatisoinnilla rautatiejärjestelmässä. Huomioi: kokonaistuottavuus.

----------


## teme

Kapasiteettiongelmat on kuitenkin ruuhka-aikaan, eli ei sillä nyt niin väliä ole jos ruuhkan ulkopuolella vuoroväliä tihennetään. Itseasiassa tasainen 10 min vuoroväli varmaan vähentäisi junien vekslaamista ratapihalla. En oikein muutenkaan ymmärrä VR:n tapaa lyhennellä ja pidennellä junia jatkuvasti, ei se nyt niin paljon maksa jos vaunut on varikon sijasta liikenteessä. Vai onko sillä ruuhkan SM-kalustolle jotain käyttöä muualla ruuhkan ulkopuolella?

----------


## Antero Alku

> En oikein muutenkaan ymmärrä VR:n tapaa lyhennellä ja pidennellä junia jatkuvasti, ei se nyt niin paljon maksa jos vaunut on varikon sijasta liikenteessä. Vai onko sillä ruuhkan SM-kalustolle jotain käyttöä muualla ruuhkan ulkopuolella?


Sm-junien kilometrikustannus on luokkaa 1  ja yksi juna ehtii päivän aikana ajaa noin 600 km. Jos junaa seisotetaan osa päivästä, esim 2/3, kilometrejä säästyy 400 ja samoin ylläpitokustannuksia ja energiaa. Pääomakustannus on noin 600 /päivä myös, joten päivän kustannus on joko 1200  tai 800 , säästö 33 %. Henkilökuluja ei ole tässä mukana, koska henkilöthän ajavat siinä ajossa olevassa yksikössä. Junapituuden muutos ei vaikuta henkilökuluihin.

Vuositasolla yhden junan osalta, ottaen karkeasti huomioon viikonloppujen vaikutus, säästö on luokkaa 130.000 /junayksikkö. Eli ei tuo ihan mitätöntä ole. Se on sitten eri asia, kenen hyväksi summa menee. Riippuu sopimuksesta. Mutta jos tämän suuruusluokan säästö on HSL:n säästöä, silloin se on meidän kaupunkilaisten hyväksi joko verorahojen säästymisenä tai joukkoliikennepalveluna jossain muualla.

Muuten kaipaan tähän keskusteluun niitä asiaperusteita, joita olen kysellyt. Propagandafraasit siitä, miten Pisara poistaa kaikki junaliikenteen ongelmat tai automaattiajo räjäyttää kustannuspotin, voi lukea yleisestä mediasta. Ei niitä täällä tarvitse toistaa.

Automaatista voi todeta, että kun siinä ei ole mitään taloudellista järkeä edes metrossa, niin miten siinä voisi olla järkeä junaliikenteessä. Metrostakaan ei vielä edes tiedetä, miten suuri tappio touhusta tulee, kun ensimmäistäkään pinta-asemaa ei vielä ole saatu katetuksi ja nähty, toimivatko laituriovet sittenkään. Valtuustopäätöksen aikaan kiellettiin asemien muutostarpeet ja -kustannukset, joten nämä pikkukulut eivät edes ole missään laskelmissa mukana.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Nyt herää ihan oikeasti kysymys, johon kaltaiseni epä-asiantuntija ei osaa vastata. Miksi Pisaraa halutaan, jos sillä ei kerran mitään saavuteta? Viritteillä on aikamoinen salaliitto, jos kyse on vain isosta puhalluksesta.

----------


## Mikle

> lyhennellä ja pidennellä junia jatkuvasti, ei se nyt niin paljon maksa jos vaunut on varikon sijasta liikenteessä.


Toki kaikki on suhteellista, mikä on paljon ja mikä vähän  :Smile:  Mutta minä kyllä ymmärrän kokoonpanomuutokset ja pyrkimyksen tarkoituksenmukaisiin kokoonpanoihin. Jos ajatellaan, että 1 x Sm1-2 painaa sen 97t / 77t niin noita massoja kun kiihdytellään ja jarrutellaan päivänmittaan, kuluu energiaa aika reippaasti ja myöskin mekaanista kulumista tapahtuu. 

Ei se kumipyöräliikenteessäkään mikään edullinen tilanne ole, jos kalusto kulkee vajaakuormissa tai tyhjinä. Siellä sen ehkä vaan huomaa konkreettisemmin nafta- ja huoltolaskuista. Joskus tyhjänä / vajaanakulku on toki välttämätöntä, mutta ei sitä silloinkaan turhan takia tehdä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miksi Pisaraa halutaan, jos sillä ei kerran mitään saavuteta? Viritteillä on aikamoinen salaliitto, jos kyse on vain isosta puhalluksesta.


Miksi oletat aina salaliittoja? On yksinkertaista todeta, että Suomessa liikennepolitiikkassa on usein taipumusta tehdä asiat niin, että sen sijaan, että muutetaan toimintatapoja tai ratkaistaan moniulotteisia ongelmia, tehdään tarpeettoman suuri investointi. Tiedon rajallisuus tai tyhmyys on usein paljon toimivampi selitys kuin salaliitto.

Helsingin ratapihan ahtaus ja toimivuusongelmat ovat nimenomaan moniulotteinen ongelma, josta merkittävä osa johtuu virheellisistä toimintatavoista.

Helsingin ratapihan ahtauteen voidaan vaikuttaa useilla toimintatapojen muutoksilla kuten ohjausvaunuilla, poistamalla lähi- ja kaukojunien seisotusta Helsingin asemalla ja tarkistamalla liikennöintikäytäntöjä. Näillä saadaan nopeasti helpotusta Helsingin aseman kapasiteettipulaan. Näitä on käyty läpi tässä ketjussa.

Olen itse kyllä sitä mieltä, että Pisara kannattaa tehdä. Itse näen keskeisemmäksi perusteeksi sen, että lähijunat jakelisivat matkustajat tehokkaammin laajemmalle alueelle Helsingin keskustaan. Olen kuitenkin myös sitä mieltä, että se tulisi tehdä nyt esitettyä tehokkaammalla tavalla, joka pysyvästi poistaisi Töölön ja Pasilan metron tarpeen, eli läntisen haaran tulisi haarautua jo Huopalahden jälkeen Meilahteen. 

Mielestäni olisi myös perusteltua tehdä Pisara niin, että Helsingin metron ja kaupunkijunaliikenteen yhdistäminen olisi ainakin mahdollista, jollei sitä pystytä jo nyt tekemään. Tästä on oma ketjunsa.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Tuskinpa on niin, että toimivuusongelmat johtuvat virheellisistä toimintatavoista, korkeintaan osittain. Ratapihalle ei yksinkertaisesti enää mahdu niin paljon junia ja laiturikapasiteetti on käytetty loppuun. Ohjausjärjestelmän parantaminen on oma juttunsa, mutta ei sillä saada lisää tilaa junille.

Pisara on kannatettava juurikin siksi, että se jakelee matkustajat laajemmalle alueelle, mahdollistaa entistä parempia ja tehokkaampia vaihtoja. Töölön rautatieasemalta on mukava jatkaa junalla kentälle tai kentältä tullessa kiva vaihtaa vaikka Munkkivuoreen vievään vitosen ratikkaan (tai h18). Jos bussiliikennettä ei tarpeettomasti huononneta, ratikan, pisaran ja bussien Combo (h70T, h53, Manskun linjat, 14..jne jne) on todellista joukkoliikenteen ilotulitusta. Maalaisbussien kuskit voivat kateellisena katsoa vierestä, kun ratikat ja junat vetävät väkeä. Minusta Manskun ja Hesarin risteys on eräs urbaaneimpia Suomessa ja mikä kruunaisikaan sen paremmin kuin liukuporrassisäänkäynti vaikkapa Carelian kulmalta Pisaraan..?  :Wink: 

Pisaran asemaan on helppo yhdistää myöhemmin Töölön metro, joka tarjoaa mahtavat yhteydet Maunulan ja Olympiakylän suuntiin nopeasti ja vaivattomasti. Junat kannattaa pitää erillään. VR hoitaa lähijunat, HKL perinteisenä stadilaisena metron.

----------


## petteri

> Automaatista voi todeta, että kun siinä ei ole mitään taloudellista järkeä edes metrossa, niin miten siinä voisi olla järkeä junaliikenteessä. Metrostakaan ei vielä edes tiedetä, miten suuri tappio touhusta tulee, kun ensimmäistäkään pinta-asemaa ei vielä ole saatu katetuksi ja nähty, toimivatko laituriovet sittenkään. Valtuustopäätöksen aikaan kiellettiin asemien muutostarpeet ja -kustannukset, joten nämä pikkukulut eivät edes ole missään laskelmissa mukana.


Automatisointi on erinomainen ratkaisu. Kustannuksetkin tipahtavat reilusti, kun laituriovia ei rakenneta kuin vilkkaimmille asemille. Ei ovia joka asemalla tarvita. Eihän nykyäänkään kuljettaja voi tehdä käytännössä mitään jos joku hyppää tai putoaa junan eteen. Miksi automaatille pitäisi olla eri säännöt?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuskinpa on niin, että toimivuusongelmat johtuvat virheellisistä toimintatavoista,...


Ei ole sinänsä virhe muuttaa junakokoonpanoja ja seisottaa runkoja Helsingissä. Mutta kun niin tehdään, se nyt vain syö ratapihan kapasiteetin. Asialla ei ole mitään merkitystä, jos kapasiteettia ei mihinkään tarvita. Mutta jos tarvitaan, sitten tästä tulee kysymys.

Virhe on väittää, että kapasiteettipulan ainoa ratkaisu on rakentaa Pisara. Pisara kyllä estää junakokoonpanojen muuttamisen ja runkojen seisottamisen Helsingissä. Mutta molemmat asiat voi lopetta ilman Pisaraakin. Ja väitänpä, että jos kapasiteetti olisi todellinen ongelma, joka ihan oikeasti halutaan ratkaista, näin myös tehtäisiin. Rakennettaisiin ne muutamat sivu- ja seisotusraiteet Ranta- ja pääradan varrelle ja hoidettaisiin kokoonpanomuutokset ja aikatauluntasaukset muualla. VR-Yhtymä vaan ei tähän suostu, vaan on ilmoittanut, että heille on halvempaa hoitaa touhu Helsingissä. Pisaran kanssa he kuitenkin joutuvat hoitamaan asian muualla, joten tässä kohdassa logiikka vähän pettää.




> Pisara on kannatettava juurikin siksi, että se jakelee matkustajat laajemmalle alueelle,...


Juuri näin. Tämä on Pisaran tarkoitus, ei mikään muu. Mutta asian myöntäminen muuttaa tyystin asetelman Pisaran rahoituksesta sekä kysymykset siitä, miksi junaliikenne jatkuvasti takkuaa ja mitä sekä kenen asialle pitäisi tehdä.

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:08 ----------




> Automatisointi on erinomainen ratkaisu. Kustannuksetkin tipahtavat reilusti, kun laituriovia ei rakenneta kuin vilkkaimmille asemille. Ei ovia joka asemalla tarvita. Eihän nykyäänkään kuljettaja voi tehdä käytännössä mitään jos joku hyppää tai putoaa junan eteen. Miksi automaatille pitäisi olla eri säännöt?


Esitä nyt sitten perustelusi erinomaisuudelle ja kustannusten tippumiselle.

Mitä tulee raiteille joutuville ihmisille, kuljettaja nimenomaan voi tehdä ja paljon, koska kuljettajalla on silmät ja hän näkee. Olen itse ollut metrossa, joka on hätäjarruttanut ihmisen vuoksi ja tapaus selvisi säikähdyksellä. Rautatieverkolla näkemäetäisyys on vielä paljon pidempi kuin metrossa.

Kaikille automaattisille toiminnoille pitää olla eri säännöt, koska kaikkien automaattien kyky kommunikoida ympäristön kanssa on jotain erittäin rajallisesta olemattomaan. Kun automaatit eivät reagoi ihmiseen, ihmisten pääsy automaatin kanssa kosketuksiin pitää estää.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Melkein arvasin, että VR-yhtymästä tulee tämänkin tarinan konna. Ratoja Suomessa rakennuttaa Liikennevirasto, ei VR. VR:stä ei ole kiinni tämä asia ollenkaan, vaan siitä, joka radat omistaa ja rakentaa. Toisekseen, I- ja M-junien pituudet ovat aika samanlaisia. Kun Flirtit tulevat, M-juna jatkaa I-junan reittiä Hagiksen kautta Tiksiin ja Lentoasemalle ja toistepäin. A-juna jatkaa kaupunkirataa Hagiksen kautta vaikka Keravalle ja K-juna pamauttaa Hagiksen-Oopperan kautta Lepuskiin. Ei siinä paljon yhdistelyjä tarvitse. Yksi Flirtti riittää hyvin, ruuhka-aikana kaksi. Periaatteessahan Flirttejä voi aina olla kaksi kiinni toisissaan, niin ei varmasti tarvitse yhdistellä mitään.

----------


## petteri

> Kaikille automaattisille toiminnoille pitää olla eri säännöt, koska kaikkien automaattien kyky kommunikoida ympäristön kanssa on jotain erittäin rajallisesta olemattomaan. Kun automaatit eivät reagoi ihmiseen, ihmisten pääsy automaatin kanssa kosketuksiin pitää estää.


Sinulla on vanhaa tietoa. Noin oli tilanne menneisyydessä, jo nykyään automaatit valvovat monia rutiinitoimintoja paljon luotettavammin kuin ihmiset. Ja koko ajan luotettavuus paranee ja laitteistot valvovat paremmin ympäristöä. Digitaalinen kameratekniikka ja hahmontunnistus kehittyvät kovaa vauhtia.

Kun yksinkertaiset rutiinitehtävät , kuten vaikka kaupunkijunan kuljettaminen ja raiteiden valvonta annetaan tietokoneille, järjestelmien luotettavuus ja turvallisuus paranee.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuskinpa on niin, että toimivuusongelmat johtuvat virheellisistä toimintatavoista, korkeintaan osittain.


Miksi eivät johtuisi? Virheellisistä toimintatavoista aiheutuviin ongelmiin voi tutustua myös tässä linkissä: http://www.onnettomuustutkinta.fi/Et.../Raideliikenne
Useimmat matkustajajunien suuronnettomuudet ja vaaratilanteet ovat johtuneet virheellisistä toimintatavoista. Näistä on seurannut suuronnettomuuden vaaratilanteita myös Helsingin ratapihalla.




> Pisaran asemaan on helppo yhdistää myöhemmin Töölön metro, joka tarjoaa mahtavat yhteydet Maunulan ja Olympiakylän suuntiin nopeasti ja vaivattomasti. Junat kannattaa pitää erillään. VR hoitaa lähijunat, HKL perinteisenä stadilaisena metron.


Eli: mielestäsi kannattaa tehdä samaan suuntaan kaksi erillistä toiminnallisesti vastaavaa raskasta raideliikennejärjestelmää, koska pitää pitää kiinni erillisistä VR ja HKL-organisaatioista. Tällä vain todistat ylläolevan väitteeni: Suomessa monet kannattavat mielummin isoja investointeja kuin niiden tarvetta poistavat muutokset organisaatioissa.

Lienee turhaa todeta sinulle, että Maunulan ja Olympiakylän alueille saataisiin oleellisesti metroa parempi palvelu toteuttamalla raitioteiden lyhyitä jatkoja nykyiseen vajaakäyttöiseen linjan 1 rataan sekä Raide-Jokeriin tukeutuen.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Toteamisesi on odotetunlainen. Tuskinpa hitaalla raitiotiellä saadaan nopeita yhteyksiä esikaupunkikeskusten ja Töölön välillä. Ykkösen ratikka ei korvaa hitaana yhteytenä nopeaa Metrolinjaa välille Paloheinä-Maunula-Metsälä-Olympiakylä-Pasila-Meikku-Stadion-Töölöntori-Kamppi.

Ykkösen ratikkaa pitää silti kehittää ja sille olisi sopiva vuoroväli 10min. Olympiakylän metron, ykkösen ratikan ja h69:n kanssa saadaan aikaan liikenteellinen combo, jossa alueiden saavutettavuus paranee eri liikennemuotojen tukiessa toisiaan.

----------


## teme

> Sm-junien kilometrikustannus on luokkaa 1 € ja yksi juna ehtii päivän aikana ajaa noin 600 km. Jos junaa seisotetaan osa päivästä, esim 2/3, kilometrejä säästyy 400 ja samoin ylläpitokustannuksia ja energiaa. Pääomakustannus on noin 600 €/päivä myös, joten päivän kustannus on joko 1200 € tai 800 €, säästö 33 %. Henkilökuluja ei ole tässä mukana, koska henkilöthän ajavat siinä ajossa olevassa yksikössä. Junapituuden muutos ei vaikuta henkilökuluihin.
> 
> Vuositasolla yhden junan osalta, ottaen karkeasti huomioon viikonloppujen vaikutus, säästö on luokkaa 130.000 €/junayksikkö. Eli ei tuo ihan mitätöntä ole. Se on sitten eri asia, kenen hyväksi summa menee. Riippuu sopimuksesta. Mutta jos tämän suuruusluokan säästö on HSL:n säästöä, silloin se on meidän kaupunkilaisten hyväksi joko verorahojen säästymisenä tai joukkoliikennepalveluna jossain muualla.


No monta niitä junia on ruuhkan ulkopuolella liikenteessä? Eli mitä se maksaisi jos ajettaisiin saman pituisilla junilla kokoajan, ruuhkan ulkopuolella osa junista olisi vaan varikolla vuorotellen mikä tasaisi kulumista? Hatusta ja luultavasti väärin arvaan kaupunkiradoille 20x130k€, eli 2 600k€ vuodessa. Tuo vastaa 50 miljoonan kertainvestointia, paljonko esimerkiksi ne sillat Ilmalan ratapihalle Kaupunkiraiteilta mahtaisi maksaa? Ja joku arvo silläkin on että junassa on väljempää, semminkin kun toivottavaa olisi nimenomaan houkutella matkustajia ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella. Siinä on jotain hassua että K-juna sunnuntai-iltapäivänä on täydempi kuin arkiaamun ruuhkassa.




> Miksi oletat aina salaliittoja? On yksinkertaista todeta, että Suomessa liikennepolitiikkassa on usein taipumusta tehdä asiat niin, että sen sijaan, että muutetaan toimintatapoja tai ratkaistaan moniulotteisia ongelmia, tehdään tarpeettoman suuri investointi. Tiedon rajallisuus tai tyhmyys on usein paljon toimivampi selitys kuin salaliitto.


Toimii kyllä muuallakin kuin liikennepolitiikassa  :Smile:  , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cock-up_theory

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Oleellista on, että Pisaralla voidaan kokonaan ja pysyvästi korvata metron rakentaminen Töölön, Meilahden ja Pasilan alueelle.

Käpylän, Maunulan ja Paloheinän alueiden väestöpohja ei todellakaan perustele metron rakentamista. Lisäksi ko. alueelta on jo Käpylän asemalta nopea raskas raideyhteys. Sen sijaan ko. alueelle on edullisesti rakennettavissa hyvät raitiotieyhteydet.

Milloin kuvittelet Helsingin resurssien riittävän metroon osuudelle Pasila - Maunula? 

Helsingin liikennepolitiikan yksi keskeinen ongelma on se, että kuvitellut megahankkeet estävät realististen, nopeasti toteutettavien parannusten toteuttamisen.

Pisaralle on nähdäkseni perusteet, Töölön-Pasilan metrolle eikä varsinkaan Pasila - Maunula - metrolle ei ole perusteita.

Pisara, jonka toteuttaminen parhaimmillaankin kestää vähintään 10-15 vuotta, ei saisi estää 0-5 vuodessa toteutettavien Helsingin ratapihan parannusten toteuttamista.

----------


## teme

> Oleellista on, että Pisaralla voidaan kokonaan ja pysyvästi korvata metron rakentaminen Töölön, Meilahden ja Pasilan alueelle...
> Helsingin liikennepolitiikan yksi keskeinen ongelma on se, että kuvitellut megahankkeet estävät realististen, nopeasti toteutettavien parannusten toteuttamisen.


Tota, henk. koht olen sitä mieltä että Meilahden metro on se sitten juna tai metro on epärealistinen megahanke, ihan vaan kustannussyistä. Jotenkin ymmärrän sen ajatuksen että Töölön metro tehtäisiin pikaratikkana, eli siis vaikka pinnassa Huopalahti - Meilahti ja Meilahti - Pasila - Viikki/Maunula, mutta tuonkaan kustannustehokkuudesta en tiedä, ja tuo nyt kuitenkin on halvempi kuin Pisaran suurentaminen U-radaksi tai Töölön metro.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siinä on jotain hassua että K-juna sunnuntai-iltapäivänä on täydempi kuin arkiaamun ruuhkassa.


Todella hassua onkin, kun K:ta ei liikennöidä kuin arkisin.

----------


## teme

> Todella hassua onkin, kun K:ta ei liikennöidä kuin arkisin.


Katos, joo. No I tai N sitten, mun kannalta ne on sama juna.

----------


## Knightrider

> Katos, joo. No I tai N sitten, mun kannalta ne on sama juna.


K ei pysähdy kaikilla asemilla, joten käytännössäkään se ei ole sama asia - no tietysti niille, jotka eivät koskaan käytä väliasemia, se voi ollakin. Viikonloppuisin junat ovat täynnä juuri siksi ettei I:tä eikä K:ta liikennöidä silloin, jolloin kaikki joutuvat tunkea joka asemalla pysähtyvään N:ään. Myös Malmilta se on ainoa linja joka kulkee viikonloppuisin sieltä yhtään mihinkään. En nyt laske yö-T-junaa mukaan tähän, joka sekin pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla. Ennen K kulki myös viikonloppuisin, ainakin lauantaisin. Silloin sai istumapaikan.

----------


## teme

> Viikonloppuisin junat ovat täynnä juuri siksi ettei I:tä eikä K:ta liikennöidä silloin, jolloin kaikki joutuvat tunkea joka asemalla pysähtyvään N:ään.


Joka on mun kokemusten mukaan yhden rungon mittainen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tota, henk. koht olen sitä mieltä että Meilahden metro on se sitten juna tai metro on epärealistinen megahanke, ihan vaan kustannussyistä. Jotenkin ymmärrän sen ajatuksen että Töölön metro tehtäisiin pikaratikkana, eli siis vaikka pinnassa Huopalahti - Meilahti ja Meilahti - Pasila - Viikki/Maunula, mutta tuonkaan kustannustehokkuudesta en tiedä, ja tuo nyt kuitenkin on halvempi kuin Pisaran suurentaminen U-radaksi tai Töölön metro.


Mutta ne hyödyt, ne hyödyt!
1) lähijunat saataisin pois Helsingin ahtaalta ratapihalta
2) liikkuminen kantakaupungin eri osien välilä nopeutuu
3) Koska pk-seutu kuitenkin kasvaa ja uusia lähiöitä rakennetaan ja niitä halutaan nimenomaan raideliikenteen varteen niin ratkaisun miten junaliikenne hoidetaan Helsingin keskustan päässä on oltava riittävän tehokas ja kattava ja on oltava jonkun verran kasvuvarakin
4) kuka maksaa -ongelmata päästäisiin varmaan helposti sellaiseen kompromisiin että valtio maksaisi 1/3 ja pk-seudun kaupungit  loput, jos pk-seudun kaupungit saisivat kilpailuttaa lähijunaliikenteen eivätkä olisi pakotettuja olemaan VR:n talutusnuorassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> pk-seudun kaupungit  loput, jos pk-seudun kaupungit saisivat kilpailuttaa lähijunaliikenteen eivätkä olisi pakotettuja olemaan VR:n talutusnuorassa.


Tämä ajatus varmasti kannattaisi jonkun esittää julkisesti. VR yhtymän perimä ylihinta lähijunaliikenteestä on noin 15 Me/v jolla maksaisi noin 300 miljoonan euron investoinnin.

----------


## Knightrider

Onko erittäin tarpeellista kiertää Mäkkylän, Pitäjänmäen, Valimon ja Huopalahden kautta, jos halutaan Meilahden Pisara? Miksei lähdettäisi maan pinnalla, suoraan Leppävaarasta?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Sikäli on, että ehdottamasi linjaus ei kytke Martinlaakson rataa / Kehärataa Pisaraan. Toisekseen maanpäällinen linjaus ei ainakaan Pikku-Huopalahden osalta ole kaavallisesti mahdollinen.

----------


## late-

> Melkein arvasin, että VR-yhtymästä tulee tämänkin tarinan konna. Ratoja Suomessa rakennuttaa Liikennevirasto, ei VR. VR:stä ei ole kiinni tämä asia ollenkaan, vaan siitä, joka radat omistaa ja rakentaa.


Junaliikenne on kokonaisuus. Raidekapasiteettia sekä tarjotaan että käytetään. Junaliikennöitsijän kannalta optimaalinen toiminta voi hukata raidekapasiteettia. Junakokoonpanojen muutos kuluttaa ratakapasiteettia, mutta säästää liikennöintikuluja. Hyötyä syntyy siis liikennöitsijälle ja haittaa infran omistajalle, jos joudutaan investoimaan lisäinfraan.

Junakokoonpanojen muutosten karsiminen on kokonaistarkastelussa kannattavaa, jos lisääntyvät liikennöintikustannukset ovat selvästi pienemmät kuin ratainvestointien vuosikustannus. Samalla saataisiin lisäkapasiteettia ruuhkien ulkopuolella. Itse asiassa kokonaisuudesta riippuen lisäkapasiteettia saattaisi saada ruuhkiinkin, jos lisättäisiin seisovien osuutta ruuhkassa. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella istumapaikkoja riittäisi silti, koska ajettaisiin pitkillä junilla. Voisi toimia lähinnä kaupunkirataliikenteessä, jossa tehdään paljon lyhyitäkin matkoja.

Helsingin metrossa on muuten pitkään ollut niin, että tilaaja maksaa päiväliikenteessä vain kahden vaunuparin junista. HKL kuitenkin ajaa kolmella vaunuparilla, koska heille se on edullisempaa kuin muutella kokoonpanoja.

----------


## Knightrider

> Sikäli on, että ehdottamasi linjaus ei kytke Martinlaakson rataa / Kehärataa Pisaraan. Toisekseen maanpäällinen linjaus ei ainakaan Pikku-Huopalahden osalta ole kaavallisesti mahdollinen.


Kyllä se yhdistää, Lentoasemalle menee 30 minuuttia keskustasta välittämättä kiertosuunnasta, luultavasti joitakin vuoroja voidaan ajaa Kirkkonummen suunnasta vaihdotta Kehäradalle. Martinlaakson radallekaan ei ole Lentoasemalta enää kuin muutama pysäkki. Vaihto keskustassa on helpompaa, sillä et joudu vaihtamaan laituria kuten Huopalahdessa. Lisäksi matka keskustaan on vain muutama minuutti pitempi oikoreittiä kuin Huopalahteen nykyrataa ja keskustaan pääsee kaikilla junilla, mutta kaikki eivät pysähdy Huopalahdessa, joten päästäkseen Huopalahteen voi joutua vaihtamaan junaa tai odottamaan toista junaa pidempään.

Korjasin reittiä hieman, nyt pitäisi olla tuo maanpäällisyys mahdollista, asemaakaan poistamatta, metriäkään maanpinnallista osuutta poistamatta ja reitistäkin tuli suorempi.

----------


## PNu

> Virhe on väittää, että kapasiteettipulan ainoa ratkaisu on rakentaa Pisara. Pisara kyllä estää junakokoonpanojen muuttamisen ja runkojen seisottamisen Helsingissä. Mutta molemmat asiat voi lopetta ilman Pisaraakin.


Ei Pisara estä mitenkään muuttamasta junien kokoonpanoja Helsingissä. Kaikki riippuu siitä, kuinka liikenne päätetään järjestää. Voidaan ajaa esim. reittiä Espoo-Pisara-Lentoasema-Helsingin päärautatieasema. Tämän kaltaisessa ratkaisussa olisi myös etuna, että lentoasemalta saataisiin vaihdoton yhteys sekä Pisara-radan asemille että Helsingin päärautatieasemalle. Kiertosuunta vain valitaan lentoasemalla sen mukaan, minne ollaan menossa.

Mitä kapasiteettiin tulee niin ehkä teoreettisen maksimikapasiteetin osalta Helsingin nykyinen ratapiha voisi vetää suunnilleen sen verran liikennettä, kuin Pasilan asema pystyy läpäisemään. Mutta oikeassa elämässä on niitäkin tilanteita, kun raiteita on pois käytöstä. Jos esim. Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä joudutaan tilapäisesti ajattamaan sekä kauko- että lähijunat samoilla raiteilla niin yllättäen onkin aikamoinen etu, jos lähijunista suuri osa voidaan ohjata Pisaraan eivätkä ne ole päärautatieasemalle tunkemassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:53 ----------




> Tiedon rajallisuus tai tyhmyys on usein paljon toimivampi selitys kuin salaliitto.


Tosin myös itsekritiikkiä kannattaa harjoittaa. Tyhmältä tuntuvat ratkaisut voivat joskus olla hyvinkin tarkkaan mietittyjä. Ne vain näyttävät tyhmiltä, jos ei itse osaa ottaa huomioon kaikkia asioita, joiden pohjalta ratkaisut on jouduttu toteuttamaan.




> Helsingin ratapihan ahtauteen voidaan vaikuttaa useilla toimintatapojen muutoksilla kuten ohjausvaunuilla


Ohjausvaunut lyhentävät tietysti optimioloissa junien kääntöaikoja mutta poikkeustilanteissa en laskisi niiden varaan mitään. Liikennekaaoksessa henkilökunnan työvuorojen järjestely lienee monimutkaisempi asia kuin kalustokierrot. Jos kuljettajaa ei löydy niin siinä ei auta, vaikka junassa olisi sata ohjausvaunua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tyhmältä tuntuvat ratkaisut voivat joskus olla hyvinkin tarkkaan mietittyjä. Ne vain näyttävät tyhmiltä, jos ei itse osaa ottaa huomioon kaikkia asioita, joiden pohjalta ratkaisut on jouduttu toteuttamaan.


Yksi tyhmyyden ilmenemismuodoista noin yleisesti ottaen on tehdä asiat tarpeettoman monimutkaisella tavalla. Tämä liittyy hyvin keskeisesti Helsingin ratapihan ongelmiin. 

Niistä merkittävä osa johtuu nimenomaisesti siitä, että tehdään asiat monimutkaisemmin kuin olisi tarvis, eli muutetaan junakokoonpanoja, ajetaan Suomen olosuhteisiin soveltumattomalla kalustolla ilman ohjausvaunuja sekä kierrätetään junarunkoja sekä reitiltä toiselle että Ilmalaan.

Usein ongelman paras ratkaisu on poistaa niitä syitä joista ongelma johtuu. Esimerkiksi runsaat vaihtotyöt aiheutuvat tarpeettomasta junakokoonpanojen muuttamisesta, josta aiheutuu myös kytkentäongelmia, vaaratilanteita ja sitä, että junarungot eivät olekaan siellä missä niitä tarvitaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:22 ----------

Ja mitä useampia liikkuvia osia hommaan viritetään, sitä suurempi on kaaos kun yksi osatekijä pettää.

----------


## PNu

> ajetaan Suomen olosuhteisiin soveltumattomalla kalustolla ilman ohjausvaunuja


Ja ohjausvaunujen puuttumiseen on varmasti muitakin syitä kuin "tyhmyys". Itseäni tietävämmiltä olen kuullut, että Sr1:n tekniikka tukee heikosti ohjausvaunukäyttöä, joten ennen 90-luvun loppupuolta ja Sr2-vetureiden aikaa se ei olisi helpolla onnistunut. Sitten taas se, ettei ohjausvaunuja hankittu Sr2-vetureidenkaan yhteydessä selittynee pitkälti sillä, että 90-luvun suunnitelmissa Sr2-vetoisilla IC-junilla oli tarkoitus hoitaa pitkät reitit ja lyhyemmät matkat Helsingistä Turkuun, Tampereelle, Jyväskylään jne. olisi ajettu "ohjausvaunullisilla" Pendolinoilla. Kokonaan oma (pitkä) tarinansa on, miksi tämäkään malli ei totetunut. 




> Esimerkiksi runsaat vaihtotyöt aiheutuvat tarpeettomasta junakokoonpanojen muuttamisesta, josta aiheutuu myös kytkentäongelmia, vaaratilanteita ja sitä, että junarungot eivät olekaan siellä missä niitä tarvitaan.


Kaukoliikenteessä kuvailemasi tilanne vastaa lähinnä höyryveturiaikaa. Nykyäänhän kaukojunien kokoonpanoja muutellaan minimaalisesti. Juna saattaa ajaa Helsingistä Rovaniemelle ilman, että kokoonpano muuttuu välillä miksikään. Tavaraliikenteessä VR on myös minimoinut vaihtotyöt jo niin, ettei kohta muuta enää ajakaan kuin kokojunia.

----------


## Mikle

> tehdään asiat monimutkaisemmin kuin olisi tarvis, eli muutetaan junakokoonpanoja, ajetaan Suomen olosuhteisiin soveltumattomalla kalustolla ilman ohjausvaunuja sekä kierrätetään junarunkoja sekä reitiltä toiselle että Ilmalaan.


Hyvä, että sinulla on yksinkertainen ratkaisu ratapihan kapasiteettikysymykseen! 
Kun tietoa näyttää olevan myös vetokaluston tekniikan suhteen, haluaisin tietää mitä kalustoa olisit itse hankkinut tämän Suomen olosuhteisiin soveltumattoman kaluston sijaan? Mitkä ovat niiden vahvimmat puolet juurikin Suomen oloihin soveltumisen suhteen?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:45 ----------




> Tosin myös itsekritiikkiä kannattaa harjoittaa. Tyhmältä tuntuvat ratkaisut voivat joskus olla hyvinkin tarkkaan mietittyjä. Ne vain näyttävät tyhmiltä, jos ei itse osaa ottaa huomioon kaikkia asioita, joiden pohjalta ratkaisut on jouduttu toteuttamaan.


Harvinaisen hyvin muotoiltu :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Maakuntajohtajat ympäri Suomen ovat sitä mieltä, että Pisara on valtakunnallinen hanke. YLE:n uutinen

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Maakuntajohtajat ympäri Suomen ovat sitä mieltä, että Pisara on valtakunnallinen hanke. YLE:n uutinen


Lobbaus näyttää onnistuneen erinomaisesti näillä argumenteilla:




>  Tämä näyttää siltä, että maakuntajohtajat ovat keskimäärin valistuneita ja ymmärtäneet sen, että koko valtakunnan junaliikenne tarvitsee kehittyäkseen Pisara-radan, jotta junat voivat lähteä ja saapua Helsinkiin, riippumatta siitä, missä toinen pää on, sanoo VR:n matkustajaliikenne johtaja Antti Jaatinen.
> 
> Hänen mukaansa VR ei saa yhtään Oulun, Turun, Kuopion tai Joensuun junaa lisää liikenteeseen, jos Pisara-rataa ei saada toteutumaan. Helsingin ratapihan välityskyky on käytetty loppuun.


Eihän maakuntajohtajilla ole oikeasti edellytyksiä arvella näiden väitteiden totuudenmukaisuutta, kun VR selittää asian tuolla tavoin rautalangasta vääntäen.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Maakuntajohtajat ovat aikamoisen seulan läpikäyneitä ihmisiä, joilla varmasti on poliittista arvostelukykyä. Kuten jutussakin todetaan, osa heistä arvioi rataa eri tavalla. Ne, jotka sitä eivät pidä tärkeänä, eli esim. Lapin maakuntajohtaja, ovatko he arviointikyvyltään parempia kuin ne, jotka tulevat toiseen lopputulokseen? Eli jos lopputulos on oikea, niin arviointikyvystä saa sinulta maininnan?

Pisaraa ei tarvitse kannattaa, mutta ihmisten älykkyyttä tai älyttömyyttä ei pitäisi aliarvioida tai yliarvioida tällaisen jutun perusteella. Koska sinä vastustat sitä, että Helsinkiin rakennetaan ko. hanke, siksikö sen kannattaminen vie ihmiseltä itsenäisen kyvyn arvioida asiaa?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Maakuntajohtajat ovat aikamoisen seulan läpikäyneitä ihmisiä, joilla varmasti on poliittista arvostelukykyä. [...] Pisaraa ei tarvitse kannattaa, mutta ihmisten älykkyyttä tai älyttömyyttä ei pitäisi aliarvioida tai yliarvioida tällaisen jutun perusteella. Koska sinä vastustat sitä, että Helsinkiin rakennetaan ko. hanke, siksikö sen kannattaminen vie ihmiseltä itsenäisen kyvyn arvioida asiaa?


Normaalisti en vastaisi tällaiseen ilmiselvään trollaukseen, mutta selvennän että käsitteen arvostelukyky tuot mukaan sinä. Oma ilmaukseni oli "edellytyksiä arvailla näiden väitteiden totuudenmukaisuutta" (se tosiaan piti olla "arvailla" eikä "arvella").

Edellytysten puuttuminen voi liittyä joko henkisen kapasiteetin puutteeseen (kuten sinä esität), relevanttien faktatietojen puutteeseen (kuten minä esitän) tai sitten johonkin muuhun tekijään.

Relevantteja faktatietoja puuttuu, koska kukaan ei ole kertonut maakuntajohtajille millaisia vaihtoehtoja pisaralle olisi saati muuten asettanut koko investointiesitystä oikeaan kontekstiin. Heille on kerrottu, että pisara parantaa kaukoliikenteen täsmällisyyttä, ja kyllähän kaukoliikenteen täsmällisyyttä haluaa suurin osa parantaa, ilman muuta. Tosin tästäkin huolimatta joukosta ilmeisesti sitten löytyi muutama terävästi ajatteleva yksilö, jotka näkivät olennaisen.

Jos kysymys olisi asetettu tyyliin "näetkö tarpeelliseksi upottaa miljardin tai pari hankkeeseen jolla Helsingin lähijunat kaivetaan tunneliin keskustan alle, jonka lähtö- ja tulopaikka ovat täsmälleen sama?" niin vastausten jakauma olisi saattanut olla erilainen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Sikäli on, että ehdottamasi linjaus ei kytke Martinlaakson rataa / Kehärataa Pisaraan.


Taisin ymmärtää hieman väärin, toki matkustaja pääsee Kehäradalle yhtä hyvin kuin ennenkin, mutta miten Martinlaakson radalta jatketaan Pisaralle, sitähän sinä tarkoititkin. Ratkaisu on helppo: Tehdään kaarteet Martinlaakson radalta Leppävaaraan, Leppävaarassa vaihdetaan junan päätä, se ei kauaa kestä ja koska Leppävaara on suuri asema, asiakkaita virtaa junaan/junasta sen aikaa kun kuski toiseen päähän käppäilee. Ratkaisu korvaa myös A-junan, mitä nykyinen Pisara-suunnitelma ei tee. Ainoastaan Ilmalan asema jäisi pysähdysten ulkopuolelle, mutta tarvitaanko sitä? Sieltä menee jo 22 Pasilaan ja 23 (myös tulevaisuudessa 9) Pasilan lisäksi Rautatientorille.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kirveesi osuu valitettavasti kiveen, sillä omalta osaltani ei kyse ole trollauksesta, vaan hain perusteluita väitteelle, että maakuntajohtajat eivät ymmärtäisi, mitä heille kerrotaan. Minä en ainakaan tiedä, millaista infoa heillä on enkä ole tavannut heitä, jotta voisin arvostella heitä. Pisaraa vastustava Lapin maakuntajohtaja on ihan yhtä oikeassa kuin joku, joka Pisaraa kannattaa, mutta hän luonnollisesti ajattelee asiaa Lapin näkökulmasta: Pisara ei suoraan hyödytä Lappia, koska... [oma oletukseni on, että Lapin junaliikennettä tuskin lisätään Pisaran myötä]

----------


## janihyvarinen

> [...]hain perusteluita väitteelle, että maakuntajohtajat eivät ymmärtäisi, mitä heille kerrotaan.


En ottanut kantaa siihen, ymmärtävätkö maakuntajohtajat mitä heille kerrotaan, vaan että ymmärtävätkö mitä heille ei kerrota.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sitten taas se, ettei ohjausvaunuja hankittu Sr2-vetureidenkaan yhteydessä selittynee pitkälti sillä, että 90-luvun suunnitelmissa Sr2-vetoisilla IC-junilla oli tarkoitus hoitaa pitkät reitit ja lyhyemmät matkat Helsingistä Turkuun, Tampereelle, Jyväskylään jne. olisi ajettu "ohjausvaunullisilla" Pendolinoilla.


Jos tarkoitus on ollut hoitaa massareitit Helsingistä Turkuun ja Tampereelle pikkuruisilla Pendolinoilla, niin ei tällaista suunnitelmaa voi kuin hämmästellä. Toki tietysti silloin kun Pendolinoja hankittiin, ei ymmärretty millainen susi se on.

Lisäksi pitkämatkaisillakin junilla on suunnanvaihtoja Tampereella ja Kouvolassa.




> Nykyäänhän kaukojunien kokoonpanoja muutellaan minimaalisesti. Juna saattaa ajaa Helsingistä Rovaniemelle ilman, että kokoonpano muuttuu välillä miksikään.


Ongelma on kahdessa asiassa: 
1. Massaheilurijunien Helsingistä Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan ajamisessa ohjausvaunuttomalla kalustolla, jolloin joudutaan muuttamaan junakokoonpano vaihtamalla veturi päästä toiseen.
2. Lähijunien kokoonpanon muutoksilla Helsingissä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:24 ----------




> Kun tietoa näyttää olevan myös vetokaluston tekniikan suhteen, haluaisin tietää mitä kalustoa olisit itse hankkinut tämän Suomen olosuhteisiin soveltumattoman kaluston sijaan?


Tässä nyt "Suomen olosuhteisiin soveltumattomia" ovat:
- Ohjausvaunuton IC ja Sr2 - kalusto joka ei sovellu rataverkolle jonka pääasema on säkkiasema, jolla kahdella suurella risteysasemalla (Tampere ja Kouvola) on useita suuntaansa muuttavia junia ja kolmanneksi suurimman seudun asemalla (Turku) kaikki junat ovat sinne päättyviä.
- Sm3 ja Sm4 - kalusto jonka yhteenkytkennät ja erottamiset eivät onnistu Suomen keliolosuhteissa.

Tilalle olisin hankkinut a) ohjausvaunut IC-runkoihin ja b) sellaisen kaluston jota pystytään yhteenkytkemään ja erottamaan talvioloissa.

----------


## teme

> Lobbaus näyttää onnistuneen erinomaisesti näillä argumenteilla


Tämä menee nyt vanhan kertaukseksi, mutta mun käsityksen mukaan se menee pikemminkin toisinpäin. On selvää että Helsingin seudulla investoidaan valtionkin rahaa liikenteeseen, ja osuutta valtion liikenneinvestoinneista kokonaisuutena on aika vaikea vakavalla naamalla väittää _liian suureksi_. Lisäksi seudulla on suht hyvä tahtotila käyttää niitä rahoja nimenomaan ratoihin, se uusin HLJ ihan oikeasti sisältää suhteellisen vähän tiehankkeita. Eli siis _joka tapauksessa_ Helsingissä tullaan käyttämään valtion ratarahaa eikä se tule riittämään kaikkiin hankkeisiin, joten maakuntaedustajan luontainen kysymys on tietenkin että mistä hankkeista olisi hyöytyä hänen maakunnalleen tai yleensä valtakunnallisesti. Voidaan vääntää maailman tappiin siitä että kuinka paljon iloa valtakunnalliselle junaliikenteelle Pisarasta on, mutta kyllä siitä nyt kuitenkin enemmän hyötyä on kuin vaikka Töölön metrosta.

Tämä on yksi syy miksi Pisara on vahvassa huudossa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli siis _joka tapauksessa_ Helsingissä tullaan käyttämään valtion ratarahaa eikä se tule riittämään kaikkiin hankkeisiin, joten maakuntaedustajan luontainen kysymys on tietenkin että mistä hankkeista olisi hyöytyä hänen maakunnalleen tai yleensä valtakunnallisesti. Voidaan vääntää maailman tappiin siitä että kuinka paljon iloa valtakunnalliselle junaliikenteelle Pisarasta on, mutta kyllä siitä nyt kuitenkin enemmän hyötyä on kuin vaikka Töölön metrosta.


Kyllä Helsinkiin on oikeutettua sijoittaa ratainvestointeja, ei siinä mitään. Mutta se jos puhtaasti alueellista hanketta väitetään valtakunnalliseksi, niin sehän avaa mahdollisuuden siihen, että Helsinki sanoo, että "mitäs me saamme nyt itse kun tuo edellinen investointi (Helsinkiin) ei ollut paikallinen eikä edes alueellinen vaan valtakunnallinen?". Että siis Helsinkiin sijoitettavia investointeja balansoitaisiin toisilla Helsinkiin sijoitettavilla investoinneilla, jotka vaan kuuluvat eri kategoriaan akselilla valtakunnallinen / alueellinen / paikallinen.

Mutta tästähän viimeisessä kommentissani ei ollut kyse. Kyse oli lähinnä siitä, että maakuntajohtajien valtaosin positiivinen näkemys perustunee siihen tietoon, joka on heille tarjottu, eli käytännössä "pisara = hyvä kaukojunille, kannatatko tätä?". Lisäksi mukana voi olla hieman poliitista realismia, että joku laskeskelee että tätä vastaan on sitten kiva neuvotella omista suurhankkeista.

Itse vaan en oikein pysty hyväksymään sitä, että pisaraa myydään puhtaasti hyödyillä kaukoliikenteelle. Siihen nähden hyödyt nimenomaan kaukoliikenteelle ovat liian pienet ja hintalappu liian suolainen. Jos oltaisiin rehellisiä ja selitettäisiin että se auttaa lähiliikennettä Helsingissä, olisin valmis hyväksymään sen paljon helpommin. Se ei ole primääri kriteeri, että investointi tapahtuu Helsingissä (tai jossain muualla), vaan se, että sen tarkoitusperistä ollaan rehellisiä, koska silloin voidaan keskustella kuinka hyvin tavoitteet saavutetaan ehdotetulla hankkeella.

Jos todelliset hyödyt kohdistuvat yhteen suuntaan ja sitten selitetään jostain tarkoituksenmukaisuussyystä että ne kohdistuvatkin johonkin muuhun suuntaan, niin siitä seuraa sellainen kuurupiilo, ettei kukaan enää kohta tiedä mikä on totta ja mikä valetta. Ja samalla menee luottamus koko järjestelmään ja sen rehellisyyteen.

Kuten itse asiassa on jo vähän mennyt... Tuntuu siltä, että koko infrahankkeiden priorisointijärjestelmä Suomessa toimii siten, että poliitikoilla ja virkamiehillä on ihan oma spesiaali aluekehittämisen sanasto, jossa sanoilla on eri merkitys kuin arkielämässä. Sanat valitaan siten, että niillä valmiiksi ohjataan sitä mitä johtopäätöstä niillä tavoitellaan, ei suinkaan sen mukaan että ne kuvaisivat millään tasolla objektiivisesti todellisuutta. Todellisuus on itse asiassa irrelevantti sivuseikka, josta on lähinnä haittaa päätöksenteolle. Ja sitten näistä sanoista punotaan yhdessä sellainen libretto, että kun se lauletaan kuorossa korkealta ja kovaa isolla näyttämöllä niin kaikki menee tasan käsikirjoituksen mukaan ja aplodit vaan seuraavat perässä. Minkä jälkeen asioita tarkemmin tuntematon yleisö -- jälleen hitusen köyhempänä mutta päällisin puolin tyytyväisenä -- poistuu kotiin nautittuaan enemmän sirkushuveista kuin leivästä.

----------


## late-

> Jos oltaisiin rehellisiä ja selitettäisiin että se auttaa lähiliikennettä Helsingissä, olisin valmis hyväksymään sen paljon helpommin.


Paljon puhuttu poliittinen realismi ei vain tahdo sallia myymistä tämän tyyppisellä argumentilla. RHK ei ollut Pisarasta lainkaan kiinnostunut ennen kuin siitä tehtiin näennäisen valtakunnallinen hanke. Perusteluna ilmeisesti se, että RHK (nyk. Liikenneviraston ratapuoli) oli jossain linjattu vain valtakunnalliseksi toimijaksi. Typeräähän tämä on, mutta ihan oikeasti valtakunnalliselle tasolle asti erottelu valtion ja Helsingin ratoihin ja niiden tarkoituksiin elää vahvana.

Minä voin nyt kuitenkin tässä sanoa, että Pisaralla on sekä seudullisesti että Helsingin kaupungille ilmeisiä hyötyjä. Valtakunnallisia hyötyjä on lähinnä sen verran kuin yleensä valtakunnan rataverkon parantamisella pääkaupunkiseudulla on. Rahallista arvoa voisi ehkä hahmotella yrittämällä muodostaa vaihtoehtoisen investointiskenaarion, jolla ratkaistaan vastaavat toiminnalliset ongelmat.

Seudullisen ja valtakunnallisen jaotteluun vaikutusmielessä sanon vielä sen, että nykyään Liikenneviraston puolesta liikennettä ohjaava VR priorisoi aina kaukoliikenteen lähiliikenteen edelle häiriötilanteissa. Jahka tämä järjestely puretaan, ratakapasiteetti saattaa kaukoliikenteen kannalta käydä yllättävän ahtaaksi. Purkamiseen johtaisi esimerkiksi lähiliikenteen kilpailutus, koska eri operaattoreita on kohdeltava tasapuolisesti.

----------


## PNu

> Jos tarkoitus on ollut hoitaa massareitit Helsingistä Turkuun ja Tampereelle pikkuruisilla Pendolinoilla, niin ei tällaista suunnitelmaa voi kuin hämmästellä.


Tosiaan. On se hämmästyttävää, että pikkuruisen Pendolinon kokoisilla X2000-junilla hoidetaan Ruotsissa huomattavasti suurempien kaupunkien välinen liikenne, mitä Turku ja Tampere ovat.

Helsingin ja Turun välisellä "massareitillä" oli Pendolinojen tilausvaiheessa 90-luvun alkupuolella tyypillinen pikajunan kokoonpano 5-7 vaunua ja vuoroväli 2-3 tuntia. Jos 6-vaunuisilla Pendolinoilla ajateltiin liikennöidä kerran tunnissa ja ruuhkissa mahdollisesti kaksoisrungoilla eli 12 vaunun kokoonpanossa niin kapasiteettia olisi tarjolla jo ainakin 2-4-kertaisesti lähtötilanteeseen verrattuna. 

Tampereelle ei missään vaiheessa ollut tarkoituskaan ajaa Pendolinoilla 10-15-vaunuisia Oulun pikajunia vaan ne olisi muutettu Sr2-vetoisiksi IC-juniksi. Sen sijaan pelkästään Tampereelle asti ajettavat tai Tampereelta Porin ja Jyväskylän suuntiin jatkavat pika/IC-junat olivat myös tyypillisesti 5-7-vaunuisia, joten kapasiteetin puolesta erittäin sopivia Pendolinoilla ajettaviksi.




> Lisäksi pitkämatkaisillakin junilla on suunnanvaihtoja Tampereella ja Kouvolassa.


Tampereen osalta tämä koski käytännössä vain Helsinki-Jyväskylä-välin junia sekä reittiä Turku-Pieksämäki. Yhtä Turun laivapikajunaparia lukuunottamatta nämäkin olivat normaalisti 5-7-vaunuisia, joten kapasiteetin puolesta eivät minkäänlaisia ongelmia Pendolinolle.




> Toki tietysti silloin kun Pendolinoja hankittiin, ei ymmärretty millainen susi se on.


Jälkiviisautta harjoitettaessa pitäisi muistaa, että päätökset tehdään sen tiedon varassa, joka päätöksiä tehtäessä on käytettävissä. Joskus päätökset sitten osoittautuvat aikaa myöten oikeiksi ja joskus eivät.

90-luvun alkupuolella ei käytännössä ollut muita Suomen rataverkolle edes jotenkin soveltuvia "suurnopeusjunia" kuin Pendolino ja X2000. Näistä kahdesta Pendolinolla oli pienempi akselipaino, kovemmat suoritusarvot, suurempi kapasiteetti samalla junapituudella sekä enemmän käyttökokemuksia kaupallisesta liikenteestä. Lisäksi ainakin lehtitietojen mukaan Pendolinojen valmistaja tarjosi ensimmäisen tilauserän junille suurempaa kotimaisuusastetta, jota laman aikaan pidettiin tärkeänä. Oikeastaan siis kaikki asiaperusteet puolsivat Pendolinon valitsemista.

Eria asia on sitten, kannattiko Suomessa ylipäätään pyrkiä yli 160 km/h nopeuksiin junaliikenteessä. 80-luvun lopulle saakka missään vakavasti otettavassa selvityksessä ei tämän suurempia nopeuksia tavoiteltu (joskus esiintyi 180 km/h kaukaisena tulevaisuuden haaveena).

Mutta ainakin näillä keskustelufoorumeilla ideat ovat useinkin sen verran korkealentoisia, ettei edes Pendolinon 220 km/h tunnu monelle riittävän. Jos VR:n johto olisi 90-luvun alussa oikeasti päättänyt, ettei Suomessa tavoitella yli 160 km/h nopeutta niin arvaan, että samat Pendolinohankinnan epäonnistumiselle ilkkujat olisivat nyt täällä syyttämässä VR:n silloista johtoa vanhoillisuudesta, kun eivät ymmärtäneet nopeampia junia hankkia.

----------


## teme

> Kyllä Helsinkiin on oikeutettua sijoittaa ratainvestointeja, ei siinä mitään. Mutta se jos puhtaasti alueellista hanketta väitetään valtakunnalliseksi, niin sehän avaa mahdollisuuden siihen, että Helsinki sanoo, että "mitäs me saamme nyt itse kun tuo edellinen investointi (Helsinkiin) ei ollut paikallinen eikä edes alueellinen vaan valtakunnallinen?". Että siis Helsinkiin sijoitettavia investointeja balansoitaisiin toisilla Helsinkiin sijoitettavilla investoinneilla, jotka vaan kuuluvat eri kategoriaan akselilla valtakunnallinen / alueellinen / paikallinen.


Suomi on täynnä valtion maksamia hankkeita jotka käytännössä ovat pitkälti paikallisliikennettä, käytännössä alueiden välinen rahanjako on jo jotain hienosäätöä lukuunottamatta päätetty sulle-mulle periaatteella. Minustakin tämä on tyhmää, kaikin puolin järkevämpää olisi alueellinen rahoitus jolloin valtio osallistuisi vain ihan joihinkin tarkkoihin valittuihin hankkeisiin, eikä vaikkapa muiden alueiden edustajat sörkkisi niitä. Mutta kun se nyt ei vaan mene näin, niin se valtakunnallinen nyt sitten on kovin suhteellista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:20 ----------




> Minä voin nyt kuitenkin tässä sanoa, että Pisaralla on sekä seudullisesti että Helsingin kaupungille ilmeisiä hyötyjä. Valtakunnallisia hyötyjä on lähinnä sen verran kuin yleensä valtakunnan rataverkon parantamisella pääkaupunkiseudulla on. Rahallista arvoa voisi ehkä hahmotella yrittämällä muodostaa vaihtoehtoisen investointiskenaarion, jolla ratkaistaan vastaavat toiminnalliset ongelmat.


Itse ajattelen niin että Pisara ei ole välttämättä Helsingin kannalta, seudullisesti tai valtakunnallisesti kannattava, mutta kun nuo laskee yhteen niin se on. Eli sanotaan nyt vaikka että se on julkistaloudellisesti kannattava.

Yhteen H/K laskelmaa en muuten ihan heti muista missä olisi eroteltu muitakin hyötyjiä kuin liikennöitsijä, minusta tuollaista erottelua tulisi tehdä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kun yksinkertaiset rutiinitehtävät, kuten vaikka kaupunkijunan kuljettaminen ja raiteiden valvonta annetaan tietokoneille, järjestelmien luotettavuus ja turvallisuus paranee.


Tämä kommenttisi kertoo paljon siitä, miten vähän oikeasti ymmärrät rautatieliikennöinnistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> 90-luvun alkupuolella ei käytännössä ollut muita Suomen rataverkolle edes jotenkin soveltuvia "suurnopeusjunia" kuin Pendolino ja X2000. Näistä kahdesta Pendolinolla oli pienempi akselipaino, kovemmat suoritusarvot, suurempi kapasiteetti samalla junapituudella sekä enemmän käyttökokemuksia kaupallisesta liikenteestä. Lisäksi ainakin lehtitietojen mukaan Pendolinojen valmistaja tarjosi ensimmäisen tilauserän junille suurempaa kotimaisuusastetta, jota laman aikaan pidettiin tärkeänä. Oikeastaan siis kaikki asiaperusteet puolsivat Pendolinon valitsemista.


Taitaa Pendoliino ja Vario olla toistensa sukulaisia. Molemmat aikansa parhaita, silti aikamoisia susia. Kyllä on sääli, että niin väärään aikaan piti olla investoimassa kiskokalustoon.




> Maakuntajohtajat ympäri Suomen ovat sitä mieltä, että Pisara on valtakunnallinen hanke.


Kappas. Ottaen huomioon sen, miten maakunnissa noin yleisesti tunnutaan suhtautuvan pääkaupunkiin, niin tämä on aika piristävää vaihtelua.




> Siitä valtakunnallisuudesta ovat Helsingin kauppakamarin (jäävi!) lisäksi minusta rummuttaneet myös ja ennen kaikkea maakuntien poliitikot. Pitäisi kai kaivaa lehtileikkeitä esiin. Vai muistanko ihan väärin?


Täytyy sanoa, että YLE:n uutinen tuli kuin tilauksesta. En kuitenkaan ollut tilannut  :Smile:

----------


## PNu

> Kyllä Helsinkiin on oikeutettua sijoittaa ratainvestointeja, ei siinä mitään. Mutta se jos puhtaasti alueellista hanketta väitetään valtakunnalliseksi, niin sehän avaa mahdollisuuden siihen, että Helsinki sanoo, että "mitäs me saamme nyt itse kun tuo edellinen investointi (Helsinkiin) ei ollut paikallinen eikä edes alueellinen vaan valtakunnallinen?"


Jos helsinkiläiset kunnanisät saisivat yksin päättää niin olen melkoisen varma, että rakennettaisiin Töölön metro eikä Pisara-rataa. Ainakin julkisuudessa käydyssä keskustelussa helsinkiläistä näkökulmaa painottavat ovat olleet Pisara-radan kanssa lähinnä jarrumiehen roolissa. Pisaran puolestapuhujat ovat niitä, jotka korostavat seudullista tai valtakunnallista näkökulmaa. Toki Pisaraa on silti sattuneesta syystä hankala toteuttaa niin, ettei se helsinkiläisiäkin hyödyttäisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos helsinkiläiset kunnanisät saisivat yksin päättää niin olen melkoisen varma, että rakennettaisiin Töölön metro eikä Pisara-rataa. Ainakin julkisuudessa käydyssä keskustelussa helsinkiläistä näkökulmaa painottavat ovat olleet Pisara-radan kanssa lähinnä jarrumiehen roolissa. Pisaran puolestapuhujat ovat niitä, jotka korostavat seudullista tai valtakunnallista näkökulmaa.


Paha allekirjoittaneen mennä mestaroimaan tähän keskusteluun, kun en ole syvällisesti perehtynyt asioihin, mutta (noin hypoteettisena ajatuksena) mites jos antaisi Helsingin kunnanisien tehdä sen Töölön-metronsa itse (mukaan normaali paikallisten raidehankkeiden valtionosuus) ja toisaalta parantaisi valtion varoilla ratapihaa muilla konstein?

Veikkaan että ratapihan parantelu riittävästi maksaisi esim. 100-200 M€. Sillä saisi jo aika paljon kaikenlaista kivaa. En nyt tiedä paljonko se Töölön-metro maksaisi, mutta jos  se olisi esim. 600 M€ niin valtion osuus olisi luokkaa 200 M€. Tästä tulisi valtiolle laskua yhteensä 300-400 M€. Pisara maksaisi varmaan yli miljardin, mutta jos oletetaan miljardi niin niin 70 % osuus valtiolle olisi 700 M€, siis tuplasti. Jos tuo kustannusheittoni Töölön-metrosta on ollenkaan oikealla hehtaarilla, niin sitten Helsingille tulisi kustannuksia 400 M€ ja pisara-vaihtoehdossa 300 M€ tai päälle. Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan veronmaksajan kustannukset saattaisivat yhdistelmävaihtoehdossa jäädä esim. 700-800 M€ tasolle, kun pisara olisi sen toista miljardia  (tai työhypoteesina miljardi).

Luvut nyt voivat olla mitä ovat, mutta tilanteena tämä olisi tyypillinen. Kaksi erillistä hanketta saattaisi tulla yhteensä veronmaksajalle edullisemmiksi kuin yhdistetty megahanke, mutta Helsingin oma osuus saattaisi jäädä erillisvaihtoehdossa isommaksi, jolloin Helsingillä on loppujen lopuksi insentiivi yrittää kääntää kelkka kohti kalliimpaa ja mahdollisesti huonompaa yhdistelmävaihtoehtoa. Tämä sama tilanne nähtiin ainakin jo Vantaalla kehäradan yhteydessä.

Täytyy tietysti muistaa, että metrorakentamisessakin on erilaisia vaihtoehtoja. En ole seurannut keskustelua Töölön-metrosta aktiivisesti, mutta tulee kieltämättä mieleen, että eikö se kannattaisi toteuttaa "katumetrona" eli pikaraitiotienä? Se olisi edullisempi vaihtoehto. Sen sijaan pisaraa ei voi toteuttaa "katupisarana" ellei siihen ajavaa lähiliikennettä muuteta duoliikenteeksi (mikä voisi kieltämättä olla mielenkiintoinen skenaario).




> Toki Pisaraa on silti sattuneesta syystä hankala toteuttaa niin, ettei se helsinkiläisiäkin hyödyttäisi.


Tästä ei ole kysymys. Miksi kenenkään kannattaisi pyrkiä siihen että minimoidaan hyötyjä jollekulla taholle? Tuohan olisi pelkkää kaunaista naljailua. Tosi imarteleva ihmiskäsitys niistä, jotka kehtaavat kyseenalaistaa valtion rahankäyttöä infrahankkeisiin...  :Wink:  Oikeasti kyse on siitä, että veronmaksajien rahat pitää saada tehokkaaseen käyttöön. Osaoptimointi jonkun hallinnon instanssin näkökulmasta ei ole tehokasta verovarojen käyttöä. Tietysti joku tasapuolisuus pitää verovarojen käytössä olla, mutta se on vain toinen puoli kolikkoa. Nyt kun nostaa tehokkuuden esille niin liian helposti syytetään siitä että puhuu vain (kuvitellusta) tasapuolisuudesta, hinnalla millä hyvänsä.

----------


## PNu

> mites jos antaisi Helsingin kunnanisien tehdä sen Töölön-metronsa itse (mukaan normaali paikallisten raidehankkeiden valtionosuus) ja toisaalta parantaisi valtion varoilla ratapihaa muilla konstein?


Miksi tehdä asia näin vaikeasti, kun Pisara auttaisi molempiin ja toisi vielä sellaisiakin etuja, joita Töölön metron ja Helsingin nykyisen ratapihan parantamisella ei voida saavuttaa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:17 ----------




> Veikkaan että ratapihan parantelu riittävästi maksaisi esim. 100-200 M. Sillä saisi jo aika paljon kaikenlaista kivaa.


Yksi kysymys on sekin, että pystytäänkö Helsingin nykyiselle ratapihalle (ennen Pisaran rakentamista) edes tekemään kosmeettista suurempia parannuksia ilman, ettei siitä aiheutuisi vuosien liikennekaaosta?

----------


## 339-DF

> Paha allekirjoittaneen mennä mestaroimaan tähän keskusteluun, kun en ole syvällisesti perehtynyt asioihin, mutta (noin hypoteettisena ajatuksena) mites jos antaisi Helsingin kunnanisien tehdä sen Töölön-metronsa itse (mukaan normaali paikallisten raidehankkeiden valtionosuus) ja toisaalta parantaisi valtion varoilla ratapihaa muilla konstein?


Ei valtion pidä ruveta tukemaan mitään Töölön tai Maunulan metroja. Jos Helsinki haluaa väkisin upottaa rahansa täysin älyttömiin tunneliprojekteihin, niin siitä vaan (tosin ne on munkin rahoja, joten mieluummin ei), mutta valtion rahan kinuminen tähän megalomaniaan tuskin enää onnistuu, ja hyvä niin.




> Jos tuo kustannusheittoni Töölön-metrosta on ollenkaan oikealla hehtaarilla, niin sitten Helsingille tulisi kustannuksia 400 M ja pisara-vaihtoehdossa 300 M tai päälle. Mutta kaikenkaikkiaan veronmaksajan kustannukset saattaisivat yhdistelmävaihtoehdossa jäädä esim. 700-800 M tasolle, kun pisara olisi sen toista miljardia  (tai työhypoteesina miljardi).


Ja lähijunien matkustajat jätetään edelleen jonnekin Töölönlahdelle ja Kaisaniemeen, niinkö? Eikö sillä ole mitään arvoa, että Pisara jakelee lähijunien matkustajat ympäri kantakaupunkia sekä tuo heidät myös aidosti keskustaan? Eikö ole arvoa silläkään, että Pisara siten mahdollistaa myös keskustan bussirallin vähentämisen, kun lähijunien liityntäliikennettä voidaan tehostaa? Eikö silläkään, että Pisara saattaa hyvinkin mahdollistaa myös pintaliikenteen liikennöintikustannussäästöjä, kun junista tulevat eivät enää kuormita ratikkaverkkoa sen kaikkein kuormittuneimmalla osalla tekemällä muutaman pysäkinvälin mittaisia matkoja?

Kyllä se on niin, että Pisaralla valitettavasti voidaan ratkaista yhdellä kertaa monia ongelmia ja parantaa monia asioita, ja hyötyjen jakaminen euroittain eri momenteille tuskin on käytännössä mahdollista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei valtion pidä ruveta tukemaan mitään Töölön tai Maunulan metroja. Jos Helsinki haluaa väkisin upottaa rahansa täysin älyttömiin tunneliprojekteihin, niin siitä vaan (tosin ne on munkin rahoja, joten mieluummin ei), mutta valtion rahan kinuminen tähän megalomaniaan tuskin enää onnistuu, ja hyvä niin.


No, ihan rehellisesti voin kyllä sanoa, että minustakin tuollaiset metrohankkeet ovat vielä pöljempiä kuin pisara.

Mutta argumentoinnin vuoksi pakko kysyä: miksi oranssi juna tunnelissa on megalomaniaa jos punainen (tai nykyään kai valkoinen vihersiniraidalla varustettu) juna ei taas sitä ole?




> Ja lähijunien matkustajat jätetään edelleen jonnekin Töölönlahdelle ja Kaisaniemeen, niinkö?


Vaikka sitten niin.




> Eikö sillä ole mitään arvoa, että Pisara jakelee lähijunien matkustajat ympäri kantakaupunkia sekä tuo heidät myös aidosti keskustaan? Eikö ole arvoa silläkään, että Pisara siten mahdollistaa myös keskustan bussirallin vähentämisen, kun lähijunien liityntäliikennettä voidaan tehostaa? Eikö silläkään, että Pisara saattaa hyvinkin mahdollistaa myös pintaliikenteen liikennöintikustannussäästöjä, kun junista tulevat eivät enää kuormita ratikkaverkkoa sen kaikkein kuormittuneimmalla osalla tekemällä muutaman pysäkinvälin mittaisia matkoja?


Kuinka paljon jakelua oikeasti parantaa se, että esimerkiksi minipisaralla on kolme asemaa yhden päärautatieaseman sijaan? Rautatientorin ympäristöön kävelymatka lyhenee jonkin verran, mutta ei niin paljon että siita kannattaisi maksaa miljardia. Hakaniemeen tietysti pääsee helpommin, mutta onko suuri ongelma vaihtaa metroon ja ajaa sinne? Minusta tuokaan ei ole etu, josta kannattaa maksaa miljardi. Oopperan ympäristöön tulee kenties suurimmat edut, mutta eikö sittenkin kaikkein paras vaihtoehto olisi rakentaa pikaraitiotietä ja/tai päivittää nykyisiä raitioteitä niin että ne kuljettavat tarvittavan kuorman nopeasti ja mukavasti? Ei tarvitsisi investoida montaakaan sataa miljoonaa niin saataisiin aika fantastisia tuloksia, jotka lisäksi palvelisivat paljon laajempaa aluetta kuin minipisaran kolmen aseman ympäristöjä.




> Kyllä se on niin, että Pisaralla valitettavasti voidaan ratkaista yhdellä kertaa monia ongelmia ja parantaa monia asioita, ja hyötyjen jakaminen euroittain eri momenteille tuskin on käytännössä mahdollista.


Kyllä se ratkoo monta ongelmaa, mutta kysymys on minusta yksinkertaisesti siitä ratkooko se ne parhaalla ja kustannustehokkaimmalla tavalla. Uskon vakaasti että löytyy vaihtoehtoja, jotka sekä ovat halvempia että palvelevat paremmin.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Minkäköhän takia monissa Euroopan kaupungeissa lähijunat palvelevat nimenomaan siten, että niillä on keskustan alueella harvassa asemia sijoitettuna tärkeisiin pisteisiin? Siksi, että lähijuna ei pysähtele kuten ratikka, mutta oikein sijoitettuna sen avulla voidaan palvella tärkeitä kaupunginosakeskuksia. 

Jos Helsinki ei olisi niemi, Helsingin läpi voisi mennä kuten Münchenissä ja Pariisissa lähiliikenteen rata. Koska olemme niemi, on pakko tehdä silmukka.

Alueiden saavutettavuus paranee, lisää kapasiteettia syntyy pääradalle ja junaliikenteen määrää voidaan selkeästi lisätä, koska raiteita on Helsingissä enemmän vapaana ja kaupunkiradat erkanevat jo Pasilasta.

Metrohankkeissa ei ole mitään pöljää, Metro Pasilaan ja edelleen Maunulaan on hanke, jonka rakentamista tulisi kiirehtiä. Metroasemat Metsälässä ja Olympiakylässä (Hakamäentien ja Mäkelänkadun risteys) tukevat alueiden saavutettavuutta ja mahdollistavat bussiliikenteen radikaalin vähentämisen. Metroasema lähellä Lahdentien loppua mahdollistaisi Rautatientorin lopullisen putsaamisen bussirallista ja kaasutuksesta.

Pikaraitiotie Oopperalle on utopia, ellei sitä tehdä maanalaisena tai lopeteta nykyisiä katuratikoita, sillä pikaraitiotien on nimensä mukaisesta oltava pika ja se ei voi nilkuttaa tavallisen ratikkaliikenteen seassa, lisäksi pysäkkien määrää on vähennettävä. Minipisaran ajatus on luoda jotakin uutta ja urbaania: parantaa alueiden saavutettavuutta ja nivoa pk-seudun ydinalueet tiiviimmillä yhteydellä esikaupunkeihin. Näin yhteys Pohjois-Haaga-Ooppera on mahdollinen, siinä missä Hakaniemi-Käpyläkin.

----------


## kouvo

> Paha allekirjoittaneen mennä mestaroimaan tähän keskusteluun, kun en ole syvällisesti perehtynyt asioihin, mutta (noin hypoteettisena ajatuksena) mites jos antaisi Helsingin kunnanisien tehdä sen Töölön-metronsa itse (mukaan normaali paikallisten raidehankkeiden valtionosuus) ja toisaalta parantaisi valtion varoilla ratapihaa muilla konstein?


Valtiona olisin kyllä aika varovainen ennen kuin lähtisin raottamaan kirstua tälle höpö-höpö Töölön metrolle. Vaikka noiden hatustavetämiesi kustannusarvioiden perusteella voi siltä näyttääkin että kokonaistaloudellisesti se olisi edullista, niin loogisesti ajateltuna lopputulos noin rahoituksellisesti tulisi olemaan katastrofi. 

Ensin Pasilaan että saadaan pää auki, sitten Maunulaan ja lopulta lentokentälle. Näihin metrotalkoisiin kun osallistuttaisiin valtion kukkarosta öpaut kolmanneksella, niin siinä alkaa Pisara vaikuttaa jo karkkirahalta. 

Lähes liikenteellisiä etuja vastaava hyöty Pisarasta on juurikin se, että se torppaa tätä älytöntä Töölön metroa. Metrokioskille ei auta antaa yhtään siimaa tässä asiassa, johan se Ö-sundomissa on nähty kuinka irrallaan todellisuudesta siinä putiikissa leijaillaan. Ja Espoo maksaa kovaa hintaa siitä, että valtio lähti sen suunnan metrotalkoisiin mukaan.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Olen niin onnellinen, että metroon aikanaan lähdettiin, vaikka osa höyrypäisimmistä sitä edelleen vastustaa. Olisi kauheaa, jos pk-seutua ei olisi kehitetty raideliikenteen suuntaan, vaan bussirallista olisi luultu löydettävän ratkaisu. Toivottavasti pisara ja metro toteutuvat mahdollisimman pian.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Helsinki ei olisi niemi, Helsingin läpi voisi mennä kuten Münchenissä ja Pariisissa lähiliikenteen rata. Koska olemme niemi, on pakko tehdä silmukka.


Tämä on asian ydin. Läpi kulkemisessa on jotain järkeä. Lenkissä en näe kauheasti järkeä, koska se alkaa ja päättyy samassa paikassa. Lähes saman asian voisi tehdä jatkamalla rataa vähän eteenpäin ja vaihtamalla kulkusuuntaa sen päässä. Jos esimerkiksi lähijunat haluttaisiin viedä keskustampaan niemellä niin miksei tehdä suoraa kaksiraiteista tunnelia aina Esplanadin alle (tms.) ja tehdä sinne uutta lähiliikenteen pääteasemaa? Tulisi puolet vähemmän tunnelia rakennettavaksi kuin lenkissä joka kaartaa takaisin alkupisteeseensä. No, tuo nyt on vain heitto lonkalta. Vastaavanlaisia vaihtoehtoja saataisi olla muitakin.

Münchenin S-Bahn muuten todistaa näppärästi, että kulkusuunnan vaihto ei ole mikään ongelma. Osa keskustatunnelista tulevista junista vaihtaa kulkusuuntaa Ostbahnhofilla eikä siitä tule kuin parin minuutin pysähdys saksalaisella käytännöllä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:26 ----------




> Ensin Pasilaan että saadaan pää auki, sitten Maunulaan ja lopulta lentokentälle. Näihin metrotalkoisiin kun osallistuttaisiin valtion kukkarosta öpaut kolmanneksella, niin siinä alkaa Pisara vaikuttaa jo karkkirahalta.


Hyvä pointti ja ymmärrän logiikan. Mutta ei haittaa, jos pidetään huolta, että lentokentälle saakka löytyy rahoitusta aikaisintaan vuoden 2100 paikkeilla.  :Wink:  Kun tämä kerrotaan etukäteen, niin ehkä Helsinkikin tajuaa että edullisemmissa vaihtoehdoissa on jotain järkeä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Olen niin onnellinen, että metroon aikanaan lähdettiin, vaikka osa höyrypäisimmistä sitä edelleen vastustaa. Olisi kauheaa, jos pk-seutua ei olisi kehitetty raideliikenteen suuntaan, vaan bussirallista olisi luultu löydettävän ratkaisu. Toivottavasti pisara ja metro toteutuvat mahdollisimman pian.


Metro tehtiin kuitenkin minusta huonosti, nykyiseen verrattuna olisi pitänyt jättää asemat Ruoholahti, Kulosaari, Siilitie, Myllypuro, Puotila ja Rastila rakentamatta ja jatkaa metro Kampista asemin Töölö, Meilahti ja Munkkivuori. Näin metro olisi kaikkialla nopein väline, eikä yhtään uutta bussilinjaa tarvittaisi (ehkä muutama bussi enemmän mutta säästyisipähän asemien rakennus- ja ylläpitokulut. Poistettavat asemat olisivat edelleen hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien saartamana:
Ruoholahti - Kymmenet bussilinjat + raitiolinja 8 palvelee; ruuhkana 30 sekunnin vuoroväli
Kulosaari - Linjat 16, 58, 58B, 59, 830, 835, 840, 850, 870 palvelee ; ruuhkana 100 sekunnin vuoroväli
Siilitie - Linjat 58, 58B, 79, 830, 835, 840, 850, 870 palvelee; ruuhkana 2:20 minuutin vuoroväli
Puotila - Linjat 93, 93K, 95, 97, 97V, 830, 835, 840, 850, 870 (+Prismalta 54, 54B, 94, 519, 519A, 520) palvelee ; ruuhkana 1:50 minuutin vuoroväli
Myllypuro - Linjat 54, 54B, 92, (94,) 519, 519A, 520; ruuhkana 2:35 minuutin vuoroväli
Rastila - Linjat 96, 98, 519A palvelee (96:sta voisi jatkaa Itäkeskukseen tarpeettoman 98:n epätasaisen kuormittamisen välttämiseksi); ruuhkana 4,5 minuutin vuoroväli
Esimerkiksi metromatka Vuosaari-Kamppi kestäisi 17 minuuttia sekä matka Munkkivuori-Itäkeskus kestäisi 20 minuuttia (nyt vähintään 40)
Kenenkään matka ei pitenisi muutoksesta yli 5 minuutilla, olettaen että bussi/metro saapuu heti, joka ei ole mahdotonta ainakaan ruuhka-aikana noilla vuoroväleillä; ruuhkana bussi tulee nopeammin kuin metro.

----------


## teme

Minä siis edelleen kannatan Pisaraa...



> Minkäköhän takia monissa Euroopan kaupungeissa lähijunat palvelevat nimenomaan siten, että niillä on keskustan alueella harvassa asemia sijoitettuna tärkeisiin pisteisiin? Siksi, että lähijuna ei pysähtele kuten ratikka, mutta oikein sijoitettuna sen avulla voidaan palvella tärkeitä kaupunginosakeskuksia. 
> 
> Jos Helsinki ei olisi niemi, Helsingin läpi voisi mennä kuten Münchenissä ja Pariisissa lähiliikenteen rata. Koska olemme niemi, on pakko tehdä silmukka.


Paitsi oranssilla lähijunalla?




> Alueiden saavutettavuus paranee, lisää kapasiteettia syntyy pääradalle ja junaliikenteen määrää voidaan selkeästi lisätä, koska raiteita on Helsingissä enemmän vapaana ja kaupunkiradat erkanevat jo Pasilasta.


Voihan ne raiteet erkaantua vaikka Tikkurillassa ja Huopalahdessa, sen rahan kaivaminen siihen mini-Pisaraankin vaan tulee olemaan tuskan takana.




> Metrohankkeissa ei ole mitään pöljää, Metro Pasilaan ja edelleen Maunulaan on hanke, jonka rakentamista tulisi kiirehtiä. Metroasemat Metsälässä ja Olympiakylässä (Hakamäentien ja Mäkelänkadun risteys) tukevat alueiden saavutettavuutta ja mahdollistavat bussiliikenteen radikaalin vähentämisen.


Metsälässä? Mitä siellä on, huoltoasema ja pari maalikauppaa? Käpylän asemalle muuten saa kävelyreitin jos haluaa.

Maunulassa olisi metroasemasta kävelyetäisyydellä ehkä 5 000 asukasta jos sitäkään. Tuosta tulee aamuruuhkatunnissa tuskin yhtä junallista matkustajia. Maunula - Pakilat - Torpparinmäki alueella on noin 20 000 asukasta, mutta jos noi haluaa siirtää liityntäliikenteeseen niin se onnistuu ihan vaan päättämällä bussilinjat Käpylän ja Oulunkylän asemille, eikä sinne Pasilaankaan ole sanottavasti pidempi matka. Itseasiassa linjojen päättäminen Pasilaan ei olisi ehkä edes ihan huono idea, ja se peittoaa minkä tahansa metroaseman jatkoyhteyksissä.




> Metroasema lähellä Lahdentien loppua mahdollistaisi Rautatientorin lopullisen putsaamisen bussirallista ja kaasutuksesta.


Kts. yllä. Lahdentien bussit voi lopettaa saman tien siirtymällä junaliityntään. Matkustajat eivät vaan tätä halua, Vantaalla vastaanotto oli raivokas. Se että junaan vaihdettaisiin Viikissä ja sen nimi olisi metro ei muuta asiaa millään tavalla.




> Pikaraitiotie Oopperalle on utopia, ellei sitä tehdä maanalaisena tai lopeteta nykyisiä katuratikoita, sillä pikaraitiotien on nimensä mukaisesta oltava pika ja se ei voi nilkuttaa tavallisen ratikkaliikenteen seassa, lisäksi pysäkkien määrää on vähennettävä.


Ja matkustajat ovat ilmeisesti pikakävelijöitä.  :Smile: 

Mannerheimintien ratikan ongelma ei ole pysäkinväli, Töölöntullista pohjoiseen voisi tosin ottaa pari pois. Ongelma on liian kapeat kaistat ja valoetuuksien puute, mikä liittyy osittain risteävään liikenteen määrään (myös ratikat). Kolmosen ja seiskan saa pois Manskulta tekemällä Topeliuksenkadun radan, sen jälkeen siellä on nelonen ja kymppi. Jos ne valoetuudet on niin vaikea asia niin isommat risteykset voi laittaa kuntoon esimerkiksi esimerkiksi verrattaen lyhyillä autotunneleille Runeberginkatu - Hesari ja Reijolankatu - Hartmaninkatu (jälkimmäinen pidempänä versiona kaavarauksena muistaakseni nimellä Paciuksentunneli). Tai voi sen ratikan vetää tunneliinkin jos halutaan, Paciuksenkadun mäestä Töölön metron varauksia Kamppiin esimerkiksi.

Hankalaa ja/tai palaa rahaa? Joo. Mutta utopiaa verrattuna siihen että metrokeiju tuo jostain miljardeja millä edes ne vaatimattomimmat visiot voisi toteuttaa?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Raiteet eivät voi erkaantua Tikkurilassa tai Huopalahdessa, koska tilaa ei ole. Kyse on siitä, että *Helsingin ratapiha* on tukossa ja siihen ratkaisu on Pisarasta.

Metro kulkee itä-länsi-suunnassa, joten se voi mennä kaupungin läpi. Sen sijaan lähijunarata Suomenlinnan suuntaan ei ole järkevää, koska meressä ei sattumoisin asu kukaan.

Oulunkylään ja Käpylään ei voida ohjata mielekkäällä tavalla liikennettä busseista, Maunulan läpi menee useita bussilinjoja, joten se on luonnollinen paikka metroasemalle. Tärkeintä on saada uusia alueita raideliikennepalvelun piiriin. Lahdenväylältä ei ole mielekästä ohjata hirveää bussirallia johonkin sivuun, koska asemille on pitkä matka. Paras vaihtoehto olisi Slussen-tyyppinen, jossa Arabian tasolla olisi yksi metroasema ja metro tulisi Viikistä (jatkaisi Itikseen?).

----------


## Knightrider

> Paras vaihtoehto olisi Slussen-tyyppinen, jossa Arabian tasolla olisi yksi metroasema ja metro tulisi Viikistä (jatkaisi Itikseen?).


Oletko varma että Viikistä keskustaan ja Itäkeskukseen tarvitaan metro?
Matka-aikoja:
Viikki-Arabia nyt bussilla 5-8 min. Säästö välillä pysähtymättömällä metrolla 1-3,5 min.
Ydinkeskustasta Viikkiin nyt bussilla ~20 min, metrolla R.tori-Sörnäinen-Arabia-Viikki 11 min, säästö 9 min. Viikki-Itäkeskus bussilla nyt 7-10 min, metrolla, joka tekisi 1 pysähdyksen (Roihupelto tai Myllykylä) 5 min. Säästö 2-5 min.
Verrattuna (Laajasalo-)Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Munkkivuori(-Leppävaara) metroon Viikin metrolla on paljon vähemmän ajallista säästöä matka-ajoissa.

----------


## teme

> Raiteet eivät voi erkaantua Tikkurilassa tai Huopalahdessa, koska tilaa ei ole. Kyse on siitä, että *Helsingin ratapiha* on tukossa ja siihen ratkaisu on Pisarasta.


Yritin nyt lähinnä irvailla sitä että jos raha ei ole ongelma niin voihan sitä tehdä vaikka tunnelin Tikkurilasta saakka, mutta pieleen meni tämäkin.




> Metro kulkee itä-länsi-suunnassa, joten se voi mennä kaupungin läpi. Sen sijaan lähijunarata Suomenlinnan suuntaan ei ole järkevää, koska meressä ei sattumoisin asu kukaan.


Voihan se juna jatkaa vaikka Jätkäsaaren, Punavuoreen, Kruunuhakaan, jne. joissa kaikissa on monta kertaa enemmän matkustajia kun jossain Viikissä tai Maunulassa, siis jos ei haluta tehdä suljettua lenkkiä.




> Oulunkylään ja Käpylään ei voida ohjata mielekkäällä tavalla liikennettä busseista, Maunulan läpi menee useita bussilinjoja, joten se on luonnollinen paikka metroasemalle.


Minusta pakkoliitynnässä Maunulan etäisyyksiltä ole järkeä, tosin Jokeria varmaan siihenkin käytetään. Mutta jos se seutu nyt halutaan liityntään:
- 67 kuten nyt paitsi että Käpylän asemalle tehdään pysäkit ja se kääntyy Mäkelänkadulta Pasilaan. Vaihto I-junaan Käpylässä, ykkösen ratikka, 70V, Tiedelinja, 57, jne. vaihtoehtoina Käpylässä ja Pasilassa sitten kaikki mahdolliset junat, seiska, ysi, 58...
- Linja vaikka tunnuksella 63. Pasilasta Veturitien kautta Maunulaan, sieltä Länsi-Pakilaan ja edelleen Itä-Pakilan kautta Oulunkylään.

Ja toi voi olla vielä heiluri, selkeyden vuoksi vaan vaihdetaan Pasilassa tunnusta. Miten tuo on vähemmän mielekäs kuin joku Maunula - Torpparinmäki liityntälinja, tai mitä se metro toisi tuohon lisää?




> Tärkeintä on saada uusia alueita raideliikennepalvelun piiriin. Lahdenväylältä ei ole mielekästä ohjata hirveää bussirallia johonkin sivuun, koska asemille on pitkä matka. Paras vaihtoehto olisi Slussen-tyyppinen, jossa Arabian tasolla olisi yksi metroasema ja metro tulisi Viikistä (jatkaisi Itikseen?).


Ainoastaan länsipuolelta Lahdentietä vaihto Viikissä saattaisi olla vähän nopeampi. Jakomäestä menee 77A:lla alle 15 minuuttia Malmin asemalla missä on sujuva ja vielä synkronoitu vaihto radan päältä, junalla Pasilaan 8 - 9 min, Rautatientorille 5 min päälle. Jakomäestä Viikkin menisi noin 10 minuuttia, se onko tuo metro sitten nopeampi vähän riippuu mihin päin on menossa, Kamppiin sillä mennisi kai jotain 15 min. Sama mikä koskee Jakomäkeä koskee Hakunilaa, Hakkilaa, jne.

Kumpikin vaihtoehto on selkeästi suoraa bussia hitaampi. Jos sinne Lahdentien itäpuolelle haluaa liityntäaseman josta olisi jotain iloakin niin paikallisjuna Malmilta itään ja vaihto Jakomäessä, tuo juna olisi sentään nopea.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2010/1...a_2255620.html




> Helsinkiin suunnitellun, maanalaisen Pisara-radan kustannukset ovat herättäneet epätietoisuutta. Muun muassa Liikennevirasto on saanut yhteydenottoja mittavan ratahankkeen nykyisestä hinnasta. 
> 
> Liikenneviraston mukaan Pisaran alkuperäiset kustannusarviot ovat nousseet reippaasti vuosien varrella. Syinä ovat muun muassa rakennusmateriaalien sekä työn kallistuminen. 
> 
> Pisaran kustannukset tarkentuvat ensi vuoden alussa, kun radan yleissuunnitelma valmistuu. 
> 
> Tällä hetkellä tarkastelussa on kaksi ratavaihtoehtoa. Lyhyempi rata maksaisi noin 700 miljoonaa euroa ja pidempi rata noin miljardin. 
> 
>  Meidän nettisivuilla on ollut esillä tietyn suunnitteluvaiheen hinta. Nyt, kun puhumme Pisara-radan hinnasta, niin tarkoitetaan sitä, mitä rata maksaa kymmenen vuoden kuluttua. Siis on kyse ajankohdasta, jolloin rata on periaatteessa mahdollista rakentaa. Ensi vuoden alussa olemme viisaampia, kertoo johtaja Kari Ruohonen Liikennevirastosta. 
> ...

----------


## teme

Toi on mielenkiintoinen pointti että puhutaan siitä mitä rataa maksaa 10 vuoden kuluttua, riippuen vähän minkälaisella inflaatiolla on laskettu tuo on noin 20 - 40% enemmän kuin nyt. Eli siis nykyrahassa minipisara lienee alustavasti 500+ miljoonaa ja isompi 700+.

----------


## hmikko

Sanomalehdissä pohditaan sitä, että selviääkö euro-niminen valuutta tästä vuodesta ensinkään... yhtäkkiä voisi kuvitella, että suunnittelijoilla olisi parempaakin tekemistä kuin veikkailla kustannuksia vuonna 2020.

----------


## teme

> Sanomalehdissä pohditaan sitä, että selviääkö euro-niminen valuutta tästä vuodesta ensinkään... yhtäkkiä voisi kuvitella, että suunnittelijoilla olisi parempaakin tekemistä kuin veikkailla kustannuksia vuonna 2020.


No ei se nyt mitään kummallista ennustamista ole, sen kun laskee vaikka edellisen kymmenen vuoden inflaation mukaan. Ei sillä käytännössä mitään eroa ole ilmoitetakaan kustannukset 2010 vai 2020 rahassa, kun jälkimmäinen on 2010 rahaa korottetuna jonkun indeksin mukaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Toi on mielenkiintoinen pointti että puhutaan siitä mitä rataa maksaa 10 vuoden kuluttua, riippuen vähän minkälaisella inflaatiolla on laskettu tuo on noin 20 - 40% enemmän kuin nyt. Eli siis nykyrahassa minipisara lienee alustavasti 500+ miljoonaa ja isompi 700+.


Mielenkiintoista tosiaan, ja ihmetyttää, että miksi juuri tämän hankkeen kohdalla on päätetty toimia tällä tavoin. Vertailun vuoksi: jos Pisara olisi metrohanke (tai moottoritiehanke, ei sen puoleen), sitä arvatenkin myytäisiin päättäjille kymmenen vuoden takaisella ja silloinkin alakanttiin lasketulla hinnalla. Vähän kärjistettynä.

Vainoharhaisempi alkaisi miettiä, että ollaanko Pisaran kanssa tosissaan ensinkään, kun tällä tavoin maan tapojen vastaisesti ja kirkasotsaisesti heitellään kustannusarvioita.

----------


## late-

> Vertailun vuoksi: jos Pisara olisi metrohanke (tai moottoritiehanke, ei sen puoleen), sitä arvatenkin myytäisiin päättäjille kymmenen vuoden takaisella ja silloinkin alakanttiin lasketulla hinnalla. Vähän kärjistettynä.


Tahtoisin tässä uskoa, että liikkeellä on pyrkimystä eroon huonoista maan tavoista. Ymmärtääkseni Pisaran kustannusten ilmoittaminen arvioidun toteuttamisvuoden arvioidussa tasossa (huomatkaa 2 arviointia!) vastaa Liikenneviraston uutta ohjeistusta. Olettaisin ohjeistuksen koskevan jatkossa kaikkia infrahankkeita. Vanhojen käytäntöjen muuttamisessa on tietysti aina väärinkäsitysten vaara, mutta joskus niitä on voitava korjata.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tahtoisin tässä uskoa, että liikkeellä on pyrkimystä eroon huonoista maan tavoista.
> ...
> Vanhojen käytäntöjen muuttamisessa on tietysti aina väärinkäsitysten vaara, mutta joskus niitä on voitava korjata.


Tämä tulee epäilemättä olemaan vaikea aihe erityisesti poliitikoille. Lienee ymmärrettävää, että he ovat vuosikymmenten aikana tottuneet siihen, että kun sanotaan hankkeen hinnaksi jotain, he mielessään hyväksyvät, että lopulta hanke kuitenkin maksaa paljon enemmän, eikä se ole mitenkään ihmeellistä. Eikä heitä ilmeisesti suuremmin edes kiinnosta kustannukset, koska he ovat valmiit päättämään hankkeesta tämän epätietoisuuden vallitessa.




> Ymmärtääkseni Pisaran kustannusten ilmoittaminen arvioidun toteuttamisvuoden arvioidussa tasossa (huomatkaa 2 arviointia!) vastaa Liikenneviraston uutta ohjeistusta. Olettaisin ohjeistuksen koskevan jatkossa kaikkia infrahankkeita.


Nythän onkin ollut sillä tavoin hankala tilanne, että joitain hankkeita on arvoitu realistisesti ja toisia ei. Minusta on näyttänyt siltä, että realistisesti on arvioitu hankkeita, joita ei haluta oikeasti toteuttaa, epärealistisesti taas niitä hankkeita, jotka On Sovittu on päättänyt toteutettavaksi.

Löytyykö nämä LiVi:n uudet ohjeet jostain? LiVi:n nettisivuilta ei lyhyellä hakemisellä löytynyt. Yleissuunnittelun ohjeissa (19/2010 s.20) kustannustaso ohjeistetaan sitomaan arvion laadintahetken maanrakennusindeksiin.

Muuten kyllä pidän pelkkänä selityksenä, että Pisaran kustannusarvio onkin nyt jossain tulevaisuudessa eikä tässä hetkessä, ja että Pisara siten olisi muka oikeasti paljon halvempi kuin kustannukseksi esitetty miljardi. Kun kannattavuusarviointi tehdään diskonttaamalla kustannukset ja hyödyt, on periaatteessa yhdentekevää, mihin ajanhetkeen diskontataan. Tähän asti noudatettu käytäntö on ollut diskontata valmistumishetkeen. Näin tehtiin Espoon metronkin kanssa, eikä se estänyt esittämästä noin 100 % pielessä olevaa hintaa kuntapäättäjille ja julkisuuteen silloin, kun oli päättämisen paikka.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Oleellista on, että Pisaralla voidaan kokonaan ja pysyvästi korvata metron rakentaminen Töölön, Meilahden ja Pasilan alueelle.
> 
> Käpylän, Maunulan ja Paloheinän alueiden väestöpohja ei todellakaan perustele metron rakentamista. Lisäksi ko. alueelta on jo Käpylän asemalta nopea raskas raideyhteys. Sen sijaan ko. alueelle on edullisesti rakennettavissa hyvät raitiotieyhteydet.
> 
> Milloin kuvittelet Helsingin resurssien riittävän metroon osuudelle Pasila - Maunula? 
> 
> Helsingin liikennepolitiikan yksi keskeinen ongelma on se, että kuvitellut megahankkeet estävät realististen, nopeasti toteutettavien parannusten toteuttamisen.
> 
> Pisaralle on nähdäkseni perusteet, Töölön-Pasilan metrolle eikä varsinkaan Pasila - Maunula - metrolle ei ole perusteita.
> ...


Tämähän se on peruste miksi Pisaraa nyt kovasti mainostetaan. Ratahallintokeskukselle tuli kiire saada oma hankkeensa vireille kun kaupunki Keski-Pasila hankkeeseen liittyen alkoi suunnittelemaan omaa Töölön metroaan. Vielä kun kaupungilla oli halua rakentaa taloja Pisaran vaihtoehtona olleelle Pasilaan päättyvien raiteiden tilavaraukselle, alettiin Pisaraa ajamaan vauhdilla eteenpäin. 

Kapasiteettia Pisaralla saadaan lisättyä jonkinverran. Näin jossain suunnitelman, jossa Pasila-Helsinki välillä on 4 raidetta pääradan liikenteelle jaettuna 2 raidetta kaukojunille ja 2 pääradan lähijunille (R, H, Z, G). Samoiten Helsingin aseman laiturit oli jaettu uudelleen, raiteet 2-5 lähijunille, 6-10 kaukojunille, 11-14 turun suunnan junille sekä sitten loput raiteet Pisaralta tuleville päättyville junille poikkeustilanteissa/ ruuhkan loputtua ja ennen ruuhkan alkua. Valmistelut tälle on jo käynnissä, Pasilaan on tulossa neljäs laituriraide pääradalle jo parin vuoden sisään.

Järjestelyllä saadaan jonkinverran lisättyä häiriöiden sietoa ratapihalla kun samalla järkeistetään ratapihan raiteistot tätä suunnitelmaa tukeviksi. Lisäjunia saadaan noin Espoon kaupunkiradan verran ja ehkä yksi lähijuna pääradalle tunnissa. Tämän takia Liikennevirastolla ei liene ollut suurta intoa uudistaa Helsingin jo saattohoidossa olevaa asetinlaitetta vaan on odotellaan Pisaran rakentamista ensin ja käytetään tuosta asetinlaitteesta aiheutuvia vikoja Pisaran rakentamisen ajamiseen.  

Kunnollinen hyöty pisarasta saadaan vasta kun Pisaran jälkeen aletaan lobbaamaan kaukoliikennerataa lentokentälle. Tällöin saadaan kaukojunat ja lähiliikenne erotettua kokonaan kun Pasila- Kerava välillä on 3 raideparia, 1 kaupunkiradalle, 1 lähijunille ja 1 kaukoliikenteelle. Kun jossain välissä rakennetaan vielä Kerava- Saunakallio/Jokela välille kaksi lisäraidetta alkaa pääkaupungin liikenne olemaan toimivaa. Se onko tämmöiseen koskaan oikeasti tarvetta onkin parempi kysymys ja voidaanko järjestely korvata halvemmallakin ratkaisulla. Tämä tuntuu kuitenkin olevan Liikenneviraston suunnitelma tällä hetkellä kun katselee mitä suunnitelmia on käynnissä. Nykyisellä investointitahdilla tähän kyllä meneekin lähelle vuotta 2050, jolloin tarvetta voikin jo olla jos pääkaupunkiseudun kehitys jatkuu nykyisenlaisena.

----------


## j-lu

Vihreät haluaa Pisaran hallitusohjelmaan.

... ja valtakunnallisena hankkeena, eli että rataa ei kustannettaisi pks:n joukkoliikennehankerahoista. 

Taitaa olla vaalikampanjoiden ensimmäinen konkreettinen avaus joukkoliikenteen osalta?

----------


## teme

> Vihreät haluaa Pisaran hallitusohjelmaan.
> 
> ... ja valtakunnallisena hankkeena, eli että rataa ei kustannettaisi pks:n joukkoliikennehankerahoista. 
> 
> Taitaa olla vaalikampanjoiden ensimmäinen konkreettinen avaus joukkoliikenteen osalta?


En minä nyt tuota sinänsä vastusta, mutta Liikenneviraston näkemys on se että rahaa käytettäisiin nykyistä enemmän kunnossapitoon ja vähemmän isoihin investointeihin mikä sinänsä kuulostaa hyvältä. Tuo tarkoittaa 210 miljoonaa vuosittaista tasoa  nykyisen 315 miljonan sijaan. Toi menisi käytännössä lähes kokonaan ao. ratahankkeisiin seuraavan kymmenen vuoden aikan, eli tuota summaa pitäisi sitten kyllä kasvattaa reilusti:

Hanke	Yhteensä	Valtionosuus	Valtio
Kerava - Riihimäki raiteet	240	70 %	168
Espoon kaupunkirata	200	70 %	140
Pisara (Pasila - Töölö - Keskusta - Hakaniemi - Pasila)	700	100 %	700
Länsimetro	600	30 %	180
Kehärata	400	30 %	120
Länsimetro Matinkylä - Kivenlahti	400	30 %	120
Itämetro Mellunkylä - Majvik	700	30 %	210
Asetinlaitteen uusinta	100	100 %	100
Yhteensä	3340	52 %	1738
Vuodessa	 334		174

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vihreät haluaa Pisaran hallitusohjelmaan.
> 
> ... ja valtakunnallisena hankkeena, eli että rataa ei kustannettaisi pks:n joukkoliikennehankerahoista.


Juu. Toteavat, että



> - Raideliikenteen lisäämisen kannalta on välttämätöntä parantaa Helsingin ratapihan välityskykyä rakentamalla Pisara-rata. Ilman Pisara-rataa esimerkiksi Seinäjoelle tai Joensuuhun ei pystytä lisäämään yhtään junavuoroa, sanoo Vihreiden puheenjohtaja Anni Sinnemäki.


Tämä lausunto osoittaa kyllä harvinaista ymmärryksen puutetta. Käsittääkseni Pääradan kapasiteetti välillä Pasilasta Keravalle (ja edelleen Riihimäelle) on nyt aivan täynnä. Eli vasta Lentoradan tai Pääradan lisäraiteiden jälkeen niitä vuoroja maakuntiin voisi oikeasti lisätä. Ja jos hankkeet priorisoidaan näin, niin puhuttaneen vuodesta 2050...

No onneksi ei lisävuoroja tarvita ja tuskin kukaan jää niitä kaipaamaan. Itse entisenä joensuulaisena ja junia silloin paljon käyttäneenä muistan kyllä, että edellinen vuorotarjonnan lisäys ja tasatahtiaikatauluun siirtyminen oli iso parannus. Sen myötä junia etelään meni kolmen tunnin välein. Liekö pendolino sotkenut tätä kuviota? Mutta vuorovälin tihentäminen tästä ei käytännössä palvelua juurikaan paranna. Suurempi ongelma on ihan vaan pitkä matka-aika, viisi tuntia. Jos siitä saadaan jotain pois, niin se ihan oikeasti olisi laadullinen parannus. Seinäjoella tilanne lienee sama. Siellä lisävuorat saattavat kyllä olla tarpeen ihan kapasiteettisyistä. Mutta jos Tampereen tasatunnin vaihdoista ei haluta luopua, kyseeseen tulee vain nykyään Tampereelle jäävien junien jatkaminen pohjoiseen. Eli silloinkaan lisää ratakapasiteettia Helsingin päässä ei tarvittaisi.

Tietysti lisäkapasiteetille olisi huutava tarve, mutta sen tarvitsee Uudenmaan paikallisliikenne. Myös kaukoliikenteen takia tarvittaisiin lisäinvestointeja ratainfraan, mutta ei Helsingin päässä, koska siellä kaukoliikenteen vaatimat parannukset on jo toteutettu. Eli aika tympeästi tuossa tarjotellaan täkyä "maakuntien miehille" Oikein oli valittu Joensuu ja Seinäjoki. Kah kun Iisalmea ei mainittu. Kaiketi siksi, että ajatus liikenteen lisäämisestä sinne kuulostaisi liian epäuskottavalta.

Niin, siis itse en vastusta Pisaraa ja saa siihen valtion rahaakin laittaa, mutta entisenä Susirajan asukkina vaan iljettää noin paksut jutut. Tuskin niitä kukaan siellä nielee, vaan tuon lausunnon osoite on pääkaupunkiseudulla: on niin näppärää kun kehittämishanke maakunnissa voikin olla iso infrahanke Helsingissä. Tulee hyvä mieli, kun joensuulaistenkin asiat tuli siinä sivussa laitettua kuntoon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin, siis itse en vastusta Pisaraa ja saa siihen valtion rahaakin laittaa, mutta entisenä Susirajan asukkina vaan iljettää noin paksut jutut. Tuskin niitä kukaan siellä nielee, vaan tuon lausunnon osoite on pääkaupunkiseudulla: on niin näppärää kun kehittämishanke maakunnissa voikin olla iso infrahanke Helsingissä. Tulee hyvä mieli, kun joensuulaistenkin asiat tuli siinä sivussa laitettua kuntoon.


Juuri näin tämä pitää nähdä. Itse voisin kai laskea itseni Pisaran vastustajaksi, mutta lähinnä vain siksi, kun syötetään tällaista pajunköyttä päättäjille. Jos oltaisiin rehellisiä hankkeiden perusteluissa, hyväksyisin varmaan rahankäytön helpommin.

Samaa pajunköyttä on syötetty jo liian monessa hankkeessa, mm. kehäradan kanssa.

----------


## Renne

Pisara on kokonaisuuden tärkeä lenkki. Ratapihalta ei saada laitureita ja raiteita vapautettua kauko- ja taajamaliikenteelle. Pisara on rakennettava ennen tai yhdessä Espoon kaupunkiradan ja Keravan kaupunkiradan jatkojen kanssa.

Pisaran avaaminen 2020 on realistinen tavoite.
Pisara on avattava 2020, rakennustöihin ryhdyttävä 2015.
Pisara tehdään "lyhyenä", eli Alppilan asema jää pois.

Pisaran yhteydessä ei käsitellä Haagaa. Haaga-Töölö väli tehdään esim. Munkkivuoren tai 10 ratikalla tai toisen metrolinjan haaralla.

Pisara ei ole pelkästään valtakunnallinen hanke, joten siihen on syytä käyttää pks:n rahoja myös. Valtio voisi kustantaa 60-70%, tai periaatteella: valtio tekee radan, HSL asemat (ja kalustot).

----------


## hmikko

> Seinäjoella tilanne lienee sama. Siellä lisävuorot saattavat kyllä olla tarpeen ihan kapasiteettisyistä.


Seinäjoelta lähtee Helsinkiin arkipäivänä klo 5:n ja 21:n välillä kolmea tuntia lukuun ottamatta joka tunnin aikana juna. Näistä puolet ovat Pendolinoja. Pendolla aikaa kuluu n. 2 h 40 min, IC:llä 3 h 14 min. Vaikea kuvitella, että tuosta kovin paljon lisättäisiin lähtöjä. Nyt siis puuttuvat klo 9, 11 ja 12 alkavat tunnit. IC-juniin saa lisää kapasiteettia lisäämällä vaunuja, ja tilaus Transtechille on varmasti sekä taloudellisesti että poliittisesti helpompi tapaus kuin lisäraiteiden rakentaminen. Jos Pendolinojen kapasiteetti on oikeasti hallitusneuvottelutason ongelma, niin luulisi että rahalla saa Alstomilta lisävaunuja niihinkin. En nyt siis tässä mitenkään vastusta raiteiden rakentamista, mutta Seinäjoen lisävuorot ovat argumenttina aika kaukaa haettu.

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä lausunto osoittaa kyllä harvinaista ymmärryksen puutetta.


Eipäs aliarvioida lähimmäisiä! Sinnemäki siinä puhuu niin totta kuin osaa. Ja tarkalleen ottaen hän ei valehtele: ilman Pisaraa ei voida lisätä maakuntavuoroja. Se on toinen juttu, ettei niitä voida lisätä vielä Pisaran myötäkään.

Eiköhän puolueissa, jopa vihreissä, ole aika ammattimaista duunia tällaisten tiedotteiden kyhääminen. Kyllä siellä on tarvittavat osaajat huolehtimassa sanamuodoista ja argumenteista, ettei käy kylmät.

----------


## teme

> No onneksi ei lisävuoroja tarvita ja tuskin kukaan jää niitä kaipaamaan. Itse entisenä joensuulaisena ja junia silloin paljon käyttäneenä muistan kyllä, että edellinen vuorotarjonnan lisäys ja tasatahtiaikatauluun siirtyminen oli iso parannus. Sen myötä junia etelään meni kolmen tunnin välein. Liekö pendolino sotkenut tätä kuviota? Mutta vuorovälin tihentäminen tästä ei käytännössä palvelua juurikaan paranna. Suurempi ongelma on ihan vaan pitkä matka-aika, viisi tuntia. Jos siitä saadaan jotain pois, niin se ihan oikeasti olisi laadullinen parannus. Seinäjoella tilanne lienee sama. Siellä lisävuorat saattavat kyllä olla tarpeen ihan kapasiteettisyistä. Mutta jos Tampereen tasatunnin vaihdoista ei haluta luopua, kyseeseen tulee vain nykyään Tampereelle jäävien junien jatkaminen pohjoiseen. Eli silloinkaan lisää ratakapasiteettia Helsingin päässä ei tarvittaisi.
> 
> Tietysti lisäkapasiteetille olisi huutava tarve, mutta sen tarvitsee Uudenmaan paikallisliikenne. Myös kaukoliikenteen takia tarvittaisiin lisäinvestointeja ratainfraan, mutta ei Helsingin päässä, koska siellä kaukoliikenteen vaatimat parannukset on jo toteutettu. Eli aika tympeästi tuossa tarjotellaan täkyä "maakuntien miehille" Oikein oli valittu Joensuu ja Seinäjoki. Kah kun Iisalmea ei mainittu. Kaiketi siksi, että ajatus liikenteen lisäämisestä sinne kuulostaisi liian epäuskottavalta.


Asian voisi tietenkin ilmaista niinkin että Kerava - Riihimäki kiskojen jälkeen sieltä nyt vaan ajetaan lisää junia ja kysymys on siitä montakoi Joensuun junaa ja mihin aikaan sekaan mahtuu?  :Smile: 

Minusta Kerava - Riihimäki, Lentorata ja Pisara on yksi iso hanke jolla tehdään uusi Helsinki - Riihimäki rata. Jostain se pitää aloittaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri näin tämä pitää nähdä. Itse voisin kai laskea itseni Pisaran vastustajaksi, mutta lähinnä vain siksi, kun syötetään tällaista pajunköyttä päättäjille. Jos oltaisiin rehellisiä hankkeiden perusteluissa, hyväksyisin varmaan rahankäytön helpommin.
> 
> Samaa pajunköyttä on syötetty jo liian monessa hankkeessa, mm. kehäradan kanssa.


Mutta täytyy muistaa se että jos pisaraa ei tehdä niin pitää ryhtyä priorisoimaan mitkä junat jätetään Pasilaan ja mitkä päästetään keskustaan asti. Lähiliikenten matkustajamäärät kasvavat koko ajan ja lähijunaliikenteestä ei ole mitään hyötyä juuri kellekään jos lähijunat jäävät Pasilaan. Mutta kaukojunat voidaan jättää Pasilaan, koska kakojunamatkustajia jotka tulevat keskustaan asti on murto-osa lähijunamatkustajista.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta täytyy muistaa se että jos pisaraa ei tehdä niin pitää ryhtyä priorisoimaan mitkä junat jätetään Pasilaan ja mitkä päästetään keskustaan asti. Lähiliikenten matkustajamäärät kasvavat koko ajan ja lähijunaliikenteestä ei ole mitään hyötyä juuri kellekään jos lähijunat jäävät Pasilaan. Mutta kaukojunat voidaan jättää Pasilaan, koska kakojunamatkustajia jotka tulevat keskustaan asti on murto-osa lähijunamatkustajista.


Nykyisellä junamäärällähän ei teoriassa pitäisi olla ongelmia mahtua Rautatieasemalle asti, mutta Suomen erityisolosuhteet etenkin talvella tuntuvat aiheuttavan VR:lle ylitsepääsemättömän ongelman. Pasilaan nyt tuskin tullaan ainoatakaan junaa jättämään, koska siinä ei ole mitään järkeä. Käytännössähän se tarkoittaisi että Pisararahoja jouduttaisiin kohdistamaan Pasilan laajennuksiin. Itse olen ainakin siinä uskossa, että nämä talviset kapasiteettiongelmat hoidetaan junien määrää vähentämällä. Ja mikäli uskomme pääjohtaja Tervalaa, ja miksemme uskoisi tässä asiassa, vaikka yleensä emme usko juurikaan hänen jorinoitaan, niin junia tullaan nimenomaan vähentämään lähiliikenteestä.

Pisara on ennen kaikkea hanke, joka mahdollistaa liikenteen lisäämisen tulevaisuudessa. Se nyt yksinkertaisesti vaan täytyy rakentaa jos junamääriä halutaan jatkossa lisätä esim. palvelutason parantamisen tai uusien rataosuuksien avaamisen takia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyisellä junamäärällähän ei teoriassa pitäisi olla ongelmia mahtua Rautatieasemalle asti, mutta Suomen erityisolosuhteet etenkin talvella tuntuvat aiheuttavan VR:lle ylitsepääsemättömän ongelman. Pasilaan nyt tuskin tullaan ainoatakaan junaa jättämään, koska siinä ei ole mitään järkeä. Käytännössähän se tarkoittaisi että Pisararahoja jouduttaisiin kohdistamaan Pasilan laajennuksiin. Itse olen ainakin siinä uskossa, että nämä talviset kapasiteettiongelmat hoidetaan junien määrää vähentämällä. Ja mikäli uskomme pääjohtaja Tervalaa, ja miksemme uskoisi tässä asiassa, vaikka yleensä emme usko juurikaan hänen jorinoitaan, niin junia tullaan nimenomaan vähentämään lähiliikenteestä.
> 
> Pisara on ennen kaikkea hanke, joka mahdollistaa liikenteen lisäämisen tulevaisuudessa. Se nyt yksinkertaisesti vaan täytyy rakentaa jos junamääriä halutaan jatkossa lisätä esim. palvelutason parantamisen tai uusien rataosuuksien avaamisen takia.


Pasilan aseman laajentaminen olisi halvempaa tietenkin mutta kuka sitä haluaa? Se on argumentti jonka pitäisi purra maakuntienkin Helsingin hankkkeisiin nihkeästi suhtautuviin päättäjiin. Eli jos haluatte että junanne tulee jatkossakin Helsingin keskustaan asti ilman suuria viiveitä, niin Pisara on rakennettava. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pasilan aseman laajentaminen olisi halvempaa tietenkin mutta kuka sitä haluaa? Se on argumentti jonka pitäisi purra maakuntienkin Helsingin hankkkeisiin nihkeästi suhtautuviin päättäjiin. Eli jos haluatte että junanne tulee jatkossakin Helsingin keskustaan asti ilman suuria viiveitä, niin Pisara on rakennettava.


Pasilalle saisi aika paljon tehdä, jotta se olisi kelvollinen paikka odottaa junaa. Dynamiitti voisi olla helpoin vaihtoehto. Sijainnista en niin valittaisi, aika harvoin sitä on asiaa nimenomaan Helsingin niemelle. Useimmiten se on läpikulkupaikka johonkin. Tietenkään keskustan liike-elämä ei tykkäisi jos matkustajavirrat pysähtyisivät jo Pasilan tasalle.

Voi olla että jos tuollaista kiristystä yrittäisi niin kolahtaisi aika pian omaan nilkkaan. Ihan kuin koko Suomi välttämättä haluaisikaan matkustaa nimenomaan Rautatientorille. Kansanedustajat saattaisivat kyllä vähän nipottaa, kun niillä on kävelymatka päärautatieasemalta eduskuntaan.

Tekisi mieli sanoa, että jos tämä on diili niin siitä vaan ja katsotaan miten käy.  :Wink: 

Realistisesti homma tietenkin menee niin, että jos uhataan pysäyttää kaukojunat Pasilaan niin sitten kysytään mitä se vaatii että ne ajetaan päärautatieasemalle saakka. Vastaus on käsittääkseni: uusi asetinlaite 100 M + parannuksia vaihdekujiin. Noille voisi myöntää määrärahan minun puolestani vaikka huomenna.

Luulen muuten ettei VR:kään olisi kauhean innostunut pysäyttämään kaukojunia Pasilaan. Sehän heikentäisi sen houkuttavuutta suhteessa vaihtoehtoihin. Tämä Pasila-kortti on vain sellainen valkoinen elefantti, jota heilutellaan silloin kun halutaan kiristää rahaa kaikenlaiseen muuhun kivaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pasilalle saisi aika paljon tehdä, jotta se olisi kelvollinen paikka odottaa junaa. Dynamiitti voisi olla helpoin vaihtoehto. Sijainnista en niin valittaisi, aika harvoin sitä on asiaa nimenomaan Helsingin niemelle. Useimmiten se on läpikulkupaikka johonkin. Tietenkään keskustan liike-elämä ei tykkäisi jos matkustajavirrat pysähtyisivät jo Pasilan tasalle.
> 
> Voi olla että jos tuollaista kiristystä yrittäisi niin kolahtaisi aika pian omaan nilkkaan. Ihan kuin koko Suomi välttämättä haluaisikaan matkustaa nimenomaan Rautatientorille. Kansanedustajat saattaisivat kyllä vähän nipottaa, kun niillä on kävelymatka päärautatieasemalta eduskuntaan.
> 
> Tekisi mieli sanoa, että jos tämä on diili niin siitä vaan ja katsotaan miten käy. 
> 
> Realistisesti homma tietenkin menee niin, että jos uhataan pysäyttää kaukojunat Pasilaan niin sitten kysytään mitä se vaatii että ne ajetaan päärautatieasemalle saakka. Vastaus on käsittääkseni: uusi asetinlaite 100 M + parannuksia vaihdekujiin. Noille voisi myöntää määrärahan minun puolestani vaikka huomenna.
> 
> Luulen muuten ettei VR:kään olisi kauhean innostunut pysäyttämään kaukojunia Pasilaan. Sehän heikentäisi sen houkuttavuutta suhteessa vaihtoehtoihin. Tämä Pasila-kortti on vain sellainen valkoinen elefantti, jota heilutellaan silloin kun halutaan kiristää rahaa kaikenlaiseen muuhun kivaan.


Pasila-kortti on ihan oikeasti olemassa ja lisäraiteiden rakentaminen Pasilaan onnistuu ainakin toistaiseksi helposti ja melko vähin kustannuksin kun vanhan ratapihan paikka on vielä rakentamatta. Pasilan aseman sisätilat ovat lisäksi matkustajamääriin nähden vajaakäytössä. Helsingin keskustan liike-elämä ei ole muualta Suomesta junalla tulevista riippuvaista, se koostuu pääosin pankeista, kaupoista, ravintoloista, virastoista ja yliopistoista. Ja jos lähijunat jatkaisivat keskustaan niin niille jotka olisivat menossa sinne se onnistuisi kohtuullisella vaivalla. Helsingin seudulla voisi myös lisätä kaukojunien pysähdyspaikkoja esim Leppävaaraan ja Malmille ja lähijunille Helsinginkadun kohdalle. Ainoastaan pysäköinti saatto- ja noutoliikennettä varten on Pasilassa  heikosti järjestetty mutte sillekin järjestyy varmasti tilat jos se tulee ajankohtaiseksi. 

Lisäksi muistutan että niin Suomessa kuin muualla maailmassa on paljon muita kaupunkeja joiden päärautatieasema on keskustasta hieman syrjässä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Realistisesti homma tietenkin menee niin, että jos uhataan pysäyttää kaukojunat Pasilaan niin sitten kysytään mitä se vaatii että ne ajetaan päärautatieasemalle saakka. Vastaus on käsittääkseni: uusi asetinlaite 100 M + parannuksia vaihdekujiin. Noille voisi myöntää määrärahan minun puolestani vaikka huomenna.


On ihan selvää, että asetinlaite- kulunvalvonta- ja vaihdekujaremontti tarvitaan ja se on syytä aloittaa mahdollisimman nopeasti. Mutta se ei yksin riitä.

Lisäksi tarvitaan uusi raidepari Helsingin keskustasta Riihimäelle.

Uusi raidepari on valmis kun toteutetaan Kerava-Riihimäki lisäraiteet, Pisara ja Lentorata. Pisara on pakko toteuttaa jos raideliikennettä halutaan lisätä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pisara on pakko toteuttaa jos raideliikennettä halutaan lisätä.


Halutaanko sitä lisätä? Käsittääkseni ainakaan Helsinkiin päättyvässä kaukojunaliikenteessä ei ole ruuhkatuntien aikana sellaista vuorovajausta, joka olisi ongelma. Jos VR jotain hoitaa hyvin niin tämän. Lisää matkustajia saa kuljetettua kasvattamalla junien kapasiteettia lisävaunuin tai kaksikerrosvaunuin.

----------


## petteri

> Halutaanko sitä lisätä? Käsittääkseni ainakaan Helsinkiin päättyvässä kaukojunaliikenteessä ei ole ruuhkatuntien aikana sellaista vuorovajausta, joka olisi ongelma. Jos VR jotain hoitaa hyvin niin tämän. Lisää matkustajia saa kuljetettua kasvattamalla junien kapasiteettia lisävaunuin tai kaksikerrosvaunuin.


Valintojahan tuo toki on, olisiko siitä hyötyä  jos Helsingistä Tampereelle pääsisi 1 h 20 min matka-ajalla ruuhka-aikaan puolen tunnin tasavälein veturivetoisillakin junilla?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Halutaanko sitä lisätä? Käsittääkseni ainakaan Helsinkiin päättyvässä kaukojunaliikenteessä ei ole ruuhkatuntien aikana sellaista vuorovajausta, joka olisi ongelma. Jos VR jotain hoitaa hyvin niin tämän. Lisää matkustajia saa kuljetettua kasvattamalla junien kapasiteettia lisävaunuin tai kaksikerrosvaunuin.


Kyse on kyllä siitä että Helsingin seudun lähilikenne rampautuu eikä kapasiteettia voi lisätä kovin paljon ynykyisestä ellei Pisaraa rakenneta, tai pistetä kaukojunat jäämään Pasilaan. Ensiksi voisi kokeilla yö - eli autojunien jättämistä Pasilaan koska sinne siirretään autovaunujen lastausterminaali joka tapauksessa, ja huonoksi onneksi nimenomaan yöjunat saapuvat Helsinkiin aamun työmatkaruuhkan aikaan.

Jos lähijunareitesitä esim aletaan lähivuosikymmenenä toteuttaa Histan-Lohjan rata, Klaukkalan rata tai Porvoon rata niin se on mahdotonta nykyisin järjestelyin Helsingin päässä. Lentoradasta nyt puhumattakaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyse on kyllä siitä että Helsingin seudun lähilikenne rampautuu eikä kapasiteettia voi lisätä kovin paljon ynykyisestä ellei Pisaraa rakenneta, tai pistetä kaukojunat jäämään Pasilaan.


Eli oikeasti kyse ei ole ollenkaan kaukoliikenteestä vaan pelkästään lähiliikenteestä.




> Jos lähijunareitesitä esim aletaan lähivuosikymmenenä toteuttaa Histan-Lohjan rata, Klaukkalan rata tai Porvoon rata niin se on mahdotonta nykyisin järjestelyin Helsingin päässä. Lentoradasta nyt puhumattakaan.


Lentorata ei liity joukkoon sikäli, että se ei itsessään kasvata kaukojunatarjontaa mitenkään. Jos nykyiset kaukojunat ajetaan lentoaseman kautta, se ei lisää kaukojunien määrää Helsingin päässä vaan ainoastaan parantaa lentoaseman yhteyksiä.

Ja suora kysymys: onko noita mainittuja lähiliikenneratoja tulossa oikeasti näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa? Väittäisin että ei ole, jos Pisara syö rahat. Veikkaan lisäksi että jos nuo radat rakennettaisiin niin voisi olla muitakin tapoja kuin Pisara saada ne junat mahtumaan Helsingin päärautatieasemalle ja ratapihalle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:40 ----------




> Valintojahan tuo toki on, olisiko siitä hyötyä  jos Helsingistä Tampereelle pääsisi 1 h 20 min matka-ajalla ruuhka-aikaan puolen tunnin tasavälein veturivetoisillakin junilla?


Mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Helsingin päästähän lähtee jo nykyään vastaava määrä junia Tampereelle. Niistä vaan puolet on Pendolinoja ja puolet IC:eitä, ja niiden nopeudet (sis. pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen) ovat eri niin että ne saapuvat perille hyvin lähellä toisiaan. Periaatteessa kulkuteitä on ainakin Helsingin päässä siis vapaana jo nyt puolen tunnin vuorovälille Tampereen suuntaan. Kysymys on vain miten nuo kulkutiet käytetään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja suora kysymys: onko noita mainittuja lähiliikenneratoja tulossa oikeasti näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa? Väittäisin että ei ole, jos Pisara syö rahat. Veikkaan lisäksi että jos nuo radat rakennettaisiin niin voisi olla muitakin tapoja kuin Pisara saada ne junat mahtumaan Helsingin päärautatieasemalle ja ratapihalle.


Liikennepoliittisista, ilmastopoliittisista, energiapoliittisita ja maankäyttöpoliittisista syistä saattaa olla hyvin ajankohtaista käynnistää jokin hankeista Espoo-Lohja, Martinlaakso-Klaukkala tai Helsinki-Porvoo. Myös lentorata lisää lähijunaliikennettä Tuusulan-lentokentän-Pohjois-Helsingin osalta sekä pääradan kapasiteetin kasvamisen osalta. Täysin idioottimaista olisi pistää miljardi rataoikaisuun lentokentän kautta jos sillä  ajaisi vain kaukojunia.

Tietysti Pisara pitää olla valmis ensin, vasta sitten voi ottaa jonkun noista muista listalle. 

Tai jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta niin se toinen tapa on rakentaa kaukojunille Pasilaan raiteet jonne ne jäävät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Myös lentorata lisää lähijunaliikennettä Tuusulan-lentokentän-Pohjois-Helsingin osalta sekä pääradan kapasiteetin kasvamisen osalta. Täysin idioottimaista olisi pistää miljardi rataoikaisuun lentokentän kautta jos sillä  ajaisi vain kaukojunia.


Jälleen kerran tästä nousee esiin se, että Pisaraa tarvitaan vain kasvavan lähijunaliikenteen vuoksi. Sillä ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä kaukoliikenteen kanssa, paitsi siten, että uhataan ottaa kaukoliikenteeltä resursseja lähiliikenteelle, jos ei sille saada muualta resursseja. Tämä ei silti tee Pisarasta kaukoliikennehanketta eikä se hyödytä Uudenmaan ulkopuolisia maakuntia millään lailla.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Valintojahan tuo toki on, olisiko siitä hyötyä  jos Helsingistä Tampereelle pääsisi 1 h 20 min matka-ajalla ruuhka-aikaan puolen tunnin tasavälein veturivetoisillakin junilla?
> 
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Helsingin päästähän lähtee jo nykyään vastaava määrä junia Tampereelle. Niistä vaan puolet on Pendolinoja ja puolet IC:eitä, ja niiden nopeudet (sis. pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen) ovat eri niin että ne saapuvat perille hyvin lähellä toisiaan. Periaatteessa kulkuteitä on ainakin Helsingin päässä siis vapaana jo nyt puolen tunnin vuorovälille Tampereen suuntaan. Kysymys on vain miten nuo kulkutiet käytetään.


Toki jo nykyään pystyttäisiin ajamaan veturijunilla Helsingin ja Tampereen väliä nopeammin kunhan vaan poistettaisiin H- ja R- ja muut paikallisjunat. Toki Keravan ja Riihimäen väliset lisäraiteet myös jonkin verran helpottaisivat tilannetta.

Nykyinen pendolinoliikenne on minusta muuten liikenteen toimivuudelle varsin vahingollista.  Eri nopeuksiset junat syövät kapasiteettia ja tasatahtiaikatauluihin ei päästä. Helsingin ja Tampereen sekä Helsingin ja Lahden välillä pitäisi pidemmällä tähtäimellä kaukojunilla olla tasatahtiaikataulut eikä pelleilyä erinopeuksisten junien kanssa.

Veturivetoiset junat kulkevat kunnon radalla 200-220 km/h. Nyt vain oikorata on jo käytännössä tuossa kunnossa ja myös päärata Tampereelle asti pitäisi saada samaan kuntoon siltä osin kuin se ei vielä käytännössä ole. Kerava - Riihimäki lisäraiteet ovat osa tuota projektia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nykyinen pendolinoliikenne on minusta muuten liikenteen toimivuudelle varsin vahingollista.  Eri nopeuksiset junat syövät kapasiteettia ja tasatahtiaikatauluihin ei päästä. Helsingin ja Tampereen sekä Helsingin ja Lahden välillä pitäisi pidemmällä tähtäimellä kaukojunilla olla tasatahtiaikataulut eikä pelleilyä erinopeuksisten junien kanssa.
> 
> Veturivetoiset junat kulkevat kunnon radalla 200-220 km/h. Nyt vain oikorata on jo käytännössä tuossa kunnossa ja myös päärata Tampereelle asti pitäisi saada samaan kuntoon siltä osin kuin se ei vielä käytännössä ole. Kerava - Riihimäki lisäraiteet ovat osa tuota projektia.


Pitkälti samaa mieltä tästä. Ei ole kauheasti hyötyä vaikka Helsingistä lähtee tunnissa kaksi junaa Tampereelle, jos ne molemmat saapuvat lähes samaan aikaan. Johtopäätös lienee, että oikeastaan Pendolinosta ei ole juuri mitään hyötyä, pikemminkin haittaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jälleen kerran tästä nousee esiin se, että Pisaraa tarvitaan vain kasvavan lähijunaliikenteen vuoksi. Sillä ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä kaukoliikenteen kanssa, paitsi siten, että uhataan ottaa kaukoliikenteeltä resursseja lähiliikenteelle, jos ei sille saada muualta resursseja. Tämä ei silti tee Pisarasta kaukoliikennehanketta eikä se hyödytä Uudenmaan ulkopuolisia maakuntia millään lailla.


Eipä niin, mutta jos Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenne vaarantuu, niin Helsingin kaupunginjohtaja, valtuusto ja kaavoituksesta vastaavat elimet voivat esim päättää että kaukojunaliikenne ei kuulu Helsingin niemelle ollenkaan, kuten ei kuulu nykyisin tavarajuna- eikä rahtilaivaliikennekään,  ja että kaupunki rakentaa omalla kustannuksellaan Pasilan aseman tarvittavan laajennuksen itse, jonne VR saa pysäköidä kaukojunansa. Eli on kyseessä ota tai jätä tilanne. 

Vastaavasti ymmärtäisin että jos Tampereen tai Turun tai kaupunki pättäisi että kaukojunaliikenne ei kuulu keskustaan vaan jonnekin ulkopuolelle, niin sihen päätökseen on muiden vain tyydyttävä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Veturivetoiset junat kulkevat kunnon radalla 200-220 km/h. Nyt vain oikorata on jo käytännössä tuossa kunnossa ja myös päärata Tampereelle asti pitäisi saada samaan kuntoon siltä osin kuin se ei vielä käytännössä ole. Kerava - Riihimäki lisäraiteet ovat osa tuota projektia.


Sen mitä minä olen ymmärtänyt, veturivetoisten junien nopeuksien nosto 200 km/h:iin ei ole radasta kiinni, vaan rajoite on kalustossa (esim. pyöräkertojen epätaloudellisessa kulumisnopeudessa / pienenkin kuluneisuuden vaikutuksesta kulkuominaisuuksiin heikentävästi).

----------


## petteri

> Jälleen kerran tästä nousee esiin se, että Pisaraa tarvitaan vain kasvavan lähijunaliikenteen vuoksi. Sillä ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä kaukoliikenteen kanssa, paitsi siten, että uhataan ottaa kaukoliikenteeltä resursseja lähiliikenteelle, jos ei sille saada muualta resursseja. Tämä ei silti tee Pisarasta kaukoliikennehanketta eikä se hyödytä Uudenmaan ulkopuolisia maakuntia millään lailla.


Tilanne on nyt sellainen, että käytännössä epäluotettava kaukoliikenne sotkee nykyään lähiliikennettä ja muuta kaukoliikennettäkin. Se ei ole hyväksyttävä tilanne. Kaukoliikenteen häiriöiden vähentämiseksi joudutaan vuoroja jatkossa karsimaan jos kapasiteettia ei rakenneta lisää. VR on viime vuosina lisännyt niin paljon kaukoliikenteen tarjontaa, että tarvitaan lisäinvestointeja. Muun muassa Pisara.

----------


## j-lu

> Eli oikeasti kyse ei ole ollenkaan kaukoliikenteestä vaan pelkästään lähiliikenteestä.


Tämä on toistoa, koska olen vääntänyt tätä samaa asiaa sinulle ennenkin rautalangasta, mutta kyllä se on niin, että kaukoliikenteen kapasiteetti loppuu siinä samassa kun se loppuu lähiliikenteeltä. Silloin lähiliikenteen lisäys onnistuu ainoastaan kaukoliikennettä karsimalla. 

Ei ole "pelkästään lähiliikennettä". On vain liikennettä. Kun espoolaiset ajavat katumaastureillaan Mechelininkadun tukkoon, niin siinä kärsivät espoolaisten lisäksi myös Hankoon saakka matkalla olevat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eipä niin, mutta jos Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenne vaarantuu, niin Helsingin kaupunginjohtaja, valtuusto ja kaavoituksesta vastaavat elimet voivat esim päättää että kaukojunaliikenne ei kuulu Helsingin niemelle ollenkaan, kuten ei kuulu nykyisin tavarajuna- eikä rahtilaivaliikennekään,  ja että kaupunki rakentaa omalla kustannuksellaan Pasilan aseman tarvittavan laajennuksen itse, jonne VR saa pysäköidä kaukojunansa. Eli on kyseessä ota tai jätä tilanne.


Ei taida olla Helsingin kaupunginjohtajalla toimivaltaa valtakunnan liikennepolitiikassa?

Mutta herkullinen skenaario. Olisipa mielenkiintoista päästä seuraamaan vielä tuollainenkin kiukuttelukohtaus ja millainen keskustelu siitä seuraisi.  :Wink: 




> Vastaavasti ymmärtäisin että jos Tampereen tai Turun tai kaupunki pättäisi että kaukojunaliikenne ei kuulu keskustaan vaan jonnekin ulkopuolelle, niin sihen päätökseen on muiden vain tyydyttävä.


Ei taida olla oikeasti vaaraa tästä. Tampereella tosin jotkut tahot esittävät oikorataa Pirkkalan kautta, mutta eiköhän kaupungissa ole laaja konsensus siitä, että kaukojunat nimenomaan kuuluvat kaupungin keskustaan. Kaupunki ampuisi itseään jalkaan, jos yrittäisi niitä häätää. En usko että tämä on ongelma Turussakaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:34 ----------




> Tämä on toistoa, koska olen vääntänyt tätä samaa asiaa sinulle ennenkin rautalangasta, mutta kyllä se on niin, että kaukoliikenteen kapasiteetti loppuu siinä samassa kun se loppuu lähiliikenteeltä. Silloin lähiliikenteen lisäys onnistuu ainoastaan kaukoliikennettä karsimalla.


Tarkkaan ottaen tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Kaiken kaukoliikenteen ei tarvitse kulkea Helsinkiin. Sanotaan vaikka että joku Oulusta Seinäjoen kautta Helsinkiin ajettava vuoro olisi kapasiteettiongelma ja sitä uhkaisi lopettaminen. Ei sitä Helsingin ratapihan vuoksi tarvitse lopettaa vaan se voidaan kääntää Tampereelta Lahteen ja edelleen Kouvolaan ja Imatralle. (Tämä siis Riihimäen kautta, joko suuntaa asemalla vaihtaen tai sitten hyödyntäen suunniteltua Riihimäen kolmioraidetta.)

Oulusta Helsinkiin ei kuljeta tyypillisesti koko matkaa junalla kovin paljon, kun lentäen pääsee jopa halvemmalla. Sama juna palvelee koko joukkoa paikkakuntia matkan varrella. Se että se ajaa Helsinkiin saakka on huomattavalle osalle matkustajista irrelevanttia. Niille jotka kuitenkin ovat matkalla Helsinkiin vaihto Tampereella toiseen junaan (joka otaksuttavasti joka tapauksessa liikennöisi) on pienempi paha kuin junan lopettaminen kokonaan. Samalla tarjottaisiin parannettu yhteys Itä-Suomen suuntaan Etelä- ja Keski-Pohjanmaalta ja Tampereelta tuleville matkustajille.

----------


## petteri

> . Tampereella tosin jotkut tahot esittävät oikorataa Pirkkalan kautta, mutta eiköhän kaupungissa ole laaja konsensus siitä, että kaukojunat nimenomaan kuuluvat kaupungin keskustaan.


Pirkkalan oikorata on käsittääkseni tarkoitettu vain tavaraliikenteelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei taida olla Helsingin kaupunginjohtajalla toimivaltaa valtakunnan liikennepolitiikassa?
> 
> Mutta herkullinen skenaario. Olisipa mielenkiintoista päästä seuraamaan vielä tuollainenkin kiukuttelukohtaus ja millainen keskustelu siitä seuraisi.


Tietysti siitä seuraisi kansalaiskeskustelu jonka lopputulos on että Pisararata rakennetaan ja riippuen radan laajuudesta ja siitä kuka saa liikennöintioikeuden siihen, kaupunkien maksuosuus on 33 - 66 % ja valtion vastaavasti päinvastainen. 

Mutta jos yhteisymmärrykseen ei päästä niin silloin Helsinign kaupunki ja naapurit Espoo ja Vantaa voivat pystyttää pk-seudun rajalle tietulleja. Maksuilla rahoitetaan sitten Haagan-Keskustan-Pasilan U-metron rakentamista. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:51 ----------




> Ei taida olla oikeasti vaaraa tästä. Tampereella tosin jotkut tahot esittävät oikorataa Pirkkalan kautta, mutta eiköhän kaupungissa ole laaja konsensus siitä, että kaukojunat nimenomaan kuuluvat kaupungin keskustaan. Kaupunki ampuisi itseään jalkaan, jos yrittäisi niitä häätää. En usko että tämä on ongelma Turussakaan.


Tiedän että se ei ole ongelma kummassakaan kaupungissa mutta esimerkkinä jos kaupungit haluaisivat niin muiden olisi tyydyttävä siihen. Suomessa on asemia siirretty pois kaupunkien keskustoista ainakin Lappeenrannassa ja Imatralla ja Rovaniemellä jo vuosikymmeniä sitten ja Savonlinnassa suunnitellaan niin tehtäväksi. 




> Tarkkaan ottaen tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Kaiken kaukoliikenteen ei tarvitse kulkea Helsinkiin. Sanotaan vaikka että joku Oulusta Seinäjoen kautta Helsinkiin ajettava vuoro olisi kapasiteettiongelma ja sitä uhkaisi lopettaminen. Ei sitä Helsingin ratapihan vuoksi tarvitse lopettaa vaan se voidaan kääntää Tampereelta Lahteen ja edelleen Kouvolaan ja Imatralle. (Tämä siis Riihimäen kautta, joko suuntaa asemalla vaihtaen tai sitten hyödyntäen suunniteltua Riihimäen kolmioraidetta.)
> 
> Oulusta Helsinkiin ei kuljeta tyypillisesti koko matkaa junalla kovin paljon, kun lentäen pääsee jopa halvemmalla. Sama juna palvelee koko joukkoa paikkakuntia matkan varrella. Se että se ajaa Helsinkiin saakka on huomattavalle osalle matkustajista irrelevanttia. Niille jotka kuitenkin ovat matkalla Helsinkiin vaihto Tampereella toiseen junaan (joka otaksuttavasti joka tapauksessa liikennöisi) on pienempi paha kuin junan lopettaminen kokonaan. Samalla tarjottaisiin parannettu yhteys Itä-Suomen suuntaan Etelä- ja Keski-Pohjanmaalta ja Tampereelta tuleville matkustajille.


Oulu-itä-Suomi yhteys voidaan toteuttaa siitä huolimatta missä junien pääteasema Helsingissä on. Pasila on kuitenkin nykyisin osa kanta-Helsinkiä, etäisyys ydinkeskustaan vain 3 km ja ainoat puutteet sen toimimiselle kaukojunien pääteasemana ovat riittämätön pysäköinti ja toistaiseksi vielä riittämättömät joukkoliikenneyhteydet muualle Helsinkiin kuin keskustaan, sekä ratapihan ylittävän sillan ruuhkaisuus. Jos maakunnan päättäjät vetävät henkselit Pisaran yli, ja kieltäytyvät jäämästä junasta pois 3 km ennen keskustaa niin Helsingin seudulla on viimeisenä aseena ne tietullit. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pirkkalan oikorata on käsittääkseni tarkoitettu vain tavaraliikenteelle.


Niinhän sitä luulisi. Mutta kyllä muistini mukaan eräät visionäärit ovat heittäneet ilmoille ajatuksia siitä, että kaukojunatkin pitäisi kierrättää sitä kautta. Tosin eihän tuossa ole käytännössä yhtään mitään realismia. Toisaalta rataa esitetään myös lähijunaliikenteen käyttöön, kuten vaikkapa tässä esitteessä.

Tuntuu siltä, että tuota hanketta lobataan nyt niin vimmatusti, että sille yritetään antaa kaikki mahdolliset merkitykset oli niissä realismia mukana tai sitten ei. Yksi perusvastakkainasettelu on, että ei ratikkaa pidä Tampereelle rakentaa, kun tämä oikorata ratkaisee kaikki kaupungin liikenneasiat kertaheitolla...

Kannattaa ehkä vilkaista myös tätä lehdistötiedotetta ja lehtijuttua, tosin nämä pitää ottaa terveen skeptisesti. Tuntuu että niissä on venytetty aika lailla äärimmilleen sitä, mitä ihmiset todella sanoivat.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:03 ----------




> Mutta jos yhteisymmärrykseen ei päästä niin silloin Helsinign kaupunki ja naapurit Espoo ja Vantaa voivat pystyttää pk-seudun rajalle tietulleja. Maksuilla rahoitetaan sitten Haagan-Keskustan-Pasilan U-metron rakentamista.


Mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Kannattaisikohan tätä oikeasti selvittää?




> Oulu-itä-Suomi yhteys voidaan toteuttaa siitä huolimatta missä junien pääteasema Helsingissä on. Pasila on kuitenkin nykyisin osa kanta-Helsinkiä, etäisyys ydinkeskustaan vain 3 km ja ainoat puutteet sen toimimiselle kaukojunien pääteasemana ovat riittämätön pysäköinti ja toistaiseksi vielä riittämättömät joukkoliikenneyhteydet muualle Helsinkiin kuin keskustaan, sekä ratapihan ylittävän sillan ruuhkaisuus. Jos maakunnan päättäjät vetävät henkselit Pisaran yli, ja kieltäytyvät jäämästä junasta pois 3 km ennen keskustaa niin Helsingin seudulla on viimeisenä aseena ne tietullit.


Äläpä ymmärrä väärin. Epäilin vain että onkohan Helsingin kaupunginjohtajalla riittävää itsenäistä toimivaltaa kaukoliikenteen terminaalien sijoittamisessa. Tästäkin riippumatta pidän ihan mahdollisena uutta Pasilan suurterminaalia, jos Helsinki tosissaan tällaisen haluaa. Jos tuo halutaan, niin sitten sitä pitää lähteä ajamaan. Tosin luulen että Helsinki ei oikeasti sitä halua omista lähtökohdistaan.

En lähtisi projisoimaan tätä siten, että maakuntien matkustajat kieltäytyvät jäämästä 3 km päähän Helsingin keskustasta. Tuo on retoriikkaa eikä matkustajilla ole päätösvaltaa asiassa. Jos Helsinki esittää kaukojunien katkaisua Pasilaan, ja jos VR, LVM ja liikennevirasto ovat samaa mieltä niin sitten se toteutuu. Luulen vaan ettei kukaan näistä halua sitä vaan käyttävät vain pelotteena.

----------


## kouvo

> Eli oikeasti kyse ei ole ollenkaan kaukoliikenteestä vaan pelkästään lähiliikenteestä.


Pisara hyödyttää junaliikennettä kokonaisvaltaisesti. Vastakkainasettelu tässä tapauksessa on varsin turhaa.




> Ja suora kysymys: onko noita mainittuja lähiliikenneratoja tulossa oikeasti näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa? Väittäisin että ei ole, jos Pisara syö rahat. Veikkaan lisäksi että jos nuo radat rakennettaisiin niin voisi olla muitakin tapoja kuin Pisara saada ne junat mahtumaan Helsingin päärautatieasemalle ja ratapihalle.


Virheellinen kysymyksenasettelu. Uusia ratoja ei voi tulla jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta. Siinä mielessä se että Pisara mahdollisesti söisi näiden rahat ei ole relevanttia. Toki toinenkin vaihtoehto on, vedetään lisäkiskot maan alle Pasilasta Rautatieasemalle. Mahdollisesti halvempi ratkaisu, mutta kokonaisuuden kannalta heikompi. Henk.koht. olen ainakin sitä mieltä että kun tällainen miljardiluokan hanke toteutetaan, niin tehdään se sitten kunnolla vaikka vähän enemmän maksaisikin. 




> Jälleen kerran tästä nousee esiin se, että Pisaraa tarvitaan vain kasvavan lähijunaliikenteen vuoksi. Sillä ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä kaukoliikenteen kanssa, paitsi siten, että uhataan ottaa kaukoliikenteeltä resursseja lähiliikenteelle, jos ei sille saada muualta resursseja.


Ei kai kukaan nyt varsinaisesti ole uhkaillut kaukoliikenteen resurssien syömisellä, paitsi Rainer lekkimielisellä Pasilapäättäri dystopiallaan  :Wink:  Päin vastoin vaikuttaisi ainakin tällä hetkellä siltä, että jos jostain leikataan, niin juurikin lähiliikenteestä tämän ongelman tiimoilta.




> Eipä niin, mutta jos Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenne vaarantuu, niin Helsingin kaupunginjohtaja, valtuusto ja kaavoituksesta vastaavat elimet voivat esim päättää että kaukojunaliikenne ei kuulu Helsingin niemelle ollenkaan


Väittäisin, että eivät voi. Tässä nyt on isommista asioista kyse, joita ei yksistään pitäjänkokouksessa ratkota.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Veturinkuljettaja Harry Wallinin (SDP:n kansanedustaja 1999-2007) tiukkoja näkemyksiä VR:n ongelmista ja Pisara-radasta:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/Ve...362172830.html

----------


## hmikko

> Veturinkuljettaja Harry Wallinin (SDP:n kansanedustaja 1999-2007) tiukkoja näkemyksiä VR:n ongelmista ja Pisara-radasta:
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/Ve...362172830.html


IS:n mukaan Wallin "paljastaa" jotain. Eipä tuossa juuri uutta ollut, ja aika vahvasti on vaalimainoksen makua (pidän Wallinia kyllä ihan fiksuna kansanedustajana). Kommenteissa vaahdotaan siitä, että toimitusjohtaja Aro on kieltäytynyt menemästä Ylen keskusteluohjelmaan samaan aikaan alaisensa kanssa, mutta mielestäni on ihan ymmärrettävää, että hän ei rupea väittelemään veturinkuljettajan kanssa televisiossa. Toivottavasti keskustelevat jossain muualla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kommenteissa vaahdotaan siitä, että toimitusjohtaja Aro on kieltäytynyt menemästä Ylen keskusteluohjelmaan samaan aikaan alaisensa kanssa, mutta mielestäni on ihan ymmärrettävää, että hän ei rupea väittelemään veturinkuljettajan kanssa televisiossa. Toivottavasti keskustelevat jossain muualla.


Kyse ei näköjään ollut siitä, ettei Aro suostu keskustelemaan alaisensa kanssa (Wallin on sitä paitsi jo eläkkeellä), vaan siitä, ettei suostu keskustelemaan Wallinin kanssa. Nimittäin, äsken nähdyssä ohjelmassa oli keksustelemassa Aron lisäksi mm. työssä oleva veturinkuljettaja Pentti Kala.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyse ei näköjään ollut siitä, ettei Aro suostu keskustelemaan alaisensa kanssa (Wallin on sitä paitsi jo eläkkeellä), vaan siitä, ettei suostu keskustelemaan Wallinin kanssa. Nimittäin, äsken nähdyssä ohjelmassa oli keksustelemassa Aron lisäksi mm. työssä oleva veturinkuljettaja Pentti Kala.


Aro selitti ohjelman alussa, ettei hän halunnut keskustelemaan kolmen eduskuntavaaliehdokkaan kanssa. Kahden kanssa hän suostui keskustelemaan. Tosin eduskuntavaalien ehdokaslistoja ei ole vielä keskusvaalilautakunnassa vahvistettu, kun niitä listoja ei vielä ole tarvinnut keskusvaalilautakunnalle jättää. Aro ei voi tietää, asettuuko veturinkuljettaja Kala ehdolle vaaleissa.

En pidä yllättävänä sitä, ettei Aro halua itselleen hankalia vastustajia, sen sijaan pidän yllättävänä sitä, että toimitus suostuu Aron ehtoihin. Minusta se on toimittajan ohjeiden vastaista, koska toimitus on antanut ulkopuolisen tahon vaikuttaa toimituksellisiin valintoihin.

Pidän erikoisena myös sitä, että ohjelma rakentui nyt käytännössä VR-Yhtymän ja sen työntekijöiden puolustautumiseksi liikenneministeriä vastaan. VR-Yhtymää ohjelmassa edusti Aro ja kaksi veturinkuljettajaa (toinen insertissä) ja lisäksi kansanedustaja Mustajärvi toi vahvasti esille huolensa VR-Yhtymän työntekijöiden asemasta. Ainoa, joka edusti jollain lailla matkustajien näkökulmaa oli liikenneministeri. Hänen suhteensa tilanne oli se 13, josta Aro sai kieltäytyä ja sai tilalle oman talon miehen.

Minulle jäi ohjelmasta sellainen vaikutelma, että VR-Yhtymä on olemassa itseään ja työntekijöitään varten ja ongelma on se, ettei valtio anna tarpeeksi rahaa, jotta VR-Yhtymällä ja työntekijöillä olisi mukava olla. En kiistä vähääkään sitä, että alimman tason työntekijät, kuten konduktöörit, veturinkuljettajat, junaohjaajat ja ne kuuluisat vaihteita harjaavat miehet ovat ne, jotka paikkaavat kaikki ylemmällä organisaatiotasolla tehdyt virheet. Mutta silti, kyllä VR-Yhtymä on olemassa asiakkaitaan eikä itseään varten.

Asiakkaiden edustusta ei ohjelmaan oltu otettu. Eikö edes haluttu? Kun kerran studioon oli kutsuttu veturinkuljettaja, vaikka henkilö Aron vaatimuksesta vaihtuihin, niin eikö edes sen toisen veturinkuljettajan haastattelun sijasta olisi voinut haastatella matkustajien edustajaa  jos sellaista ei voi studioon päästää (Kukahan senkin on kieltänyt?).

Tämä menee kauaksi Pisarasta, mutta tulihan sekin siellä ohjelmassa esille. Miljoona euroa Pisaraan, niin ongelmat poistuvat. Ehkä joku matkustajien edustaja olisi osannut sanoa, ettei Pisara paljon auta lumisateeseen kun Riihimäellä Sm-juna puskee umpihankea.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Minulle jäi ohjelmasta sellainen vaikutelma, että VR-Yhtymä on olemassa itseään ja työntekijöitään varten ja ongelma on se, ettei valtio anna tarpeeksi rahaa, jotta VR-Yhtymällä ja työntekijöillä olisi mukava olla.


Minulle jäi tuosta ohjelmasta, sekä aiemmin mediassa aiheen tiimoilta esitetyistä jutuista, sellainen käsitys, että työntekijät kokevat kokonaisuuden toimimisen tärkeäksi juuri asiakaspalvelun kannalta. Ja ymmärsin heidän puhuneen asioista nimenomaan tältä kantilta. 
Jos ei asiakkaan etu ja aikataulu kiinnostaisi, voisi kuvitella ettei siitä mitään stressiä tarvitsisi ottaakaan jos juna joutuu odottelemaan vaikkapa vaihteenkääntöä matkustajat kyydissä. 




> Tämä menee kauaksi Pisarasta, mutta tulihan sekin siellä ohjelmassa esille. Miljoona euroa Pisaraan, niin ongelmat poistuvat. Ehkä joku matkustajien edustaja olisi osannut sanoa, ettei Pisara paljon auta lumisateeseen kun Riihimäellä Sm-juna puskee umpihankea.


Eihän se tietysti siihen Riksun lumisateeseen autakaan :Smile:  Mutta Pisara helpottaa kyllä kokonaisuuden toimimista omalta osaltaan. Tuonhan totesi ainakin ohjelmassa haastateltu, Sr1:n puikoissa ollut kuljettaja. 

Matkustajien edustaja olisi toki voinut olla hyvä lisä osanottajiin, mutta mulla on sellainen tuntuma, että junamatkustajia on haastateltu tänä ja viime talvena aika usein liikenteen tiimoilta ja viime talvena oli vastaavassa ohjelmassa rautatiematkustajat ry:n edustaja mukana.  
Paljon harvemmin on haastateltu veturinkuljettajia, joten siinä mielessä ohjelma antoi mielestäni hieman uutta tähän paljon tapetilla olleesen keskusteluun.

----------


## sane

> Oulusta Helsinkiin ei kuljeta tyypillisesti koko matkaa junalla kovin paljon, kun lentäen pääsee jopa halvemmalla. Sama juna palvelee koko joukkoa paikkakuntia matkan varrella. Se että se ajaa Helsinkiin saakka on huomattavalle osalle matkustajista irrelevanttia. Niille jotka kuitenkin ovat matkalla Helsinkiin vaihto Tampereella toiseen junaan (joka otaksuttavasti joka tapauksessa liikennöisi) on pienempi paha kuin junan lopettaminen kokonaan. Samalla tarjottaisiin parannettu yhteys Itä-Suomen suuntaan Etelä- ja Keski-Pohjanmaalta ja Tampereelta tuleville matkustajille.


Et ole tainnut kyseistä väliä kulkea; vaikka bisnesmatkustajat välin lentävät kulkee junalla huomattava määrä esimerkiksi opiskelijoita. Varsinkin pe ja su vuorot ovat täynnä porukkaa päästä päähän. Ja juuri tämän takia pendolinosta ei ole "pelkästään haittaa", kuten aiemmin kirjoitettiin, vaan se kykenee tarjoamaan huomattavasti nopeammat yhteydet nimenomaan Helsinki-Oulu välillä. Käsittääkseni rata alkaa olemaan jo Kokkolaan asti 200km/h kunnossa, aikatauluissa ei vain vielä ole hyödynnety Kokkola-Seinäjoki välin nopeudennostoa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Et ole tainnut kyseistä väliä kulkea; vaikka bisnesmatkustajat välin lentävät kulkee junalla huomattava määrä esimerkiksi opiskelijoita. Varsinkin pe ja su vuorot ovat täynnä porukkaa päästä päähän.


Olen vuosien mittaan kulkenut Oulu-Tampere -väliä hyvinkin paljon, ja erityisesti juuri perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin sekä joskus arkenakin (tosin nykyään harvemmin). Tiedän kyseiset junavuorot täysiksi. Havaintoni on että erittäin huomattava määrä matkustajista poistuu Tampereella. Ja tietenkin matkan varrella. Aika paljon esimerkiksi väki vaihtuu Seinäjoella. Näppituntuma on että koko Oulu-Helsinki -matkan kulkisi aika pieni osa junan matkustajista, toki useimmiten opiskelijoita.

Tosin ei kai kukaan ole ehdottanut että juuri nimenomaan nykyisiä kaikkein täysimpiä Pohjanmaan-junia pitäisi ohjata Helsingin sijasta itään. Koko ajatusketju lähti siitä, että kun jotkut sanovat että pitää vähentää junavuoroja, jotta Helsingin pää ei mene tukkoon, niin oikeasti ei välttämättä tarvitse. Niitä vuoroja ei vaan kaikkia ole pakko ajaa Helsinkiin vaan pelkästään kaikkein tärkeimmät. Tämä voi olla heikennys palveluun, mutta ei niin suuri heikennys kuin kyseisten junien peruminen kokonaan. Tämä täytyy suhteuttaa siihen miten paljon VR ja liikennevirasto väittävät investointitarpeeksi, jotta kyseisiä vuoroja voidaan jatkossaakin ajaa Helsinkiin asti. Jos investointitarve on toista miljardia niin itse kyselisin kyllä jo vaihtoehtojen perään ainakin siksi että ne selvitetään ennen päätösten tekoa. Päätöksethän täytyy tehdä faktapohjalta.

Kokonaan toinen keskustelu itse asiassa on, että vaikka Helsingin pää rataverkosta ei olisikaan tukossa, kannattaisi Tampereelta ajaa Riihimäen (mieluiten kolmioraiteen) kautta itään suoria junia muutenkin. Näin parannettaisiin palvelua eikä tämä oikeasti loisi edes mitään paineita ratakapasiteetille Helsingin päässä, korkeintaan kenties helpottaisi niitä. Eipä unohdeta sitäkään että muutama vuosi sitten VR rupesi ajamaan yhtä junaparia päivässä suoraan Oulu-Tampere-Turku -reitillä. Tiedän että tämä on selkeä parannus, koska Pohjanmaalta Turun suuntaan on erittäin paljon kulkijoita, varsinkin opiskelijoita. Ja tuolla välillä ei edes ole kunnollisia kilpailevia lentoyhteyksiä toisin kuin Helsingin suuntaan. Uskon että Itä-Suomen suuntaan löytyisi ihan vastaavasti menijöitä Pohjanmaalta. Lisäksi yhteydet Pietariin Länsi-Suomesta saisivat olla paremmat jo elinkeinoelämän tarpeidenkin vuoksi: nykyinen yhteys jossa pitää vaihtaa sekä Riihimäellä että Lahdessa ja kulkea niiden väli lähijunalla on epämukava ja epävarma, ja toisaalta vaihtaminen Tikkurilassa taas lisää matka-aikaa huomattavasti.

----------


## Renne

Se, että väittää Pisaran ja toisen metrolinjan olevan "päällekäisiä" tai tekevän toisen "tarpeettomaksi" on sama kuin väittäisi, että Tallinnan tunneli korvaa Helsinki-Tukholma laivayhteyden.

----------


## teme

> Se, että väittää Pisaran ja toisen metrolinjan olevan "päällekäisiä" tai tekevän toisen "tarpeettomaksi" on sama kuin väittäisi, että Tallinnan tunneli korvaa Helsinki-Tukholma laivayhteyden.


Näin siksi että kuten Tukholman lautta ja Tallinnan tunneli Pisara menee eri pää ilmansuutaan eikä palvele ollenkaan samaa reittiä.  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Renne
> 
> 
> Se, että väittää Pisaran ja toisen metrolinjan olevan "päällekäisiä" tai tekevän toisen "tarpeettomaksi" on sama kuin väittäisi, että Tallinnan tunneli korvaa Helsinki-Tukholma laivayhteyden.
> 
> 
> Näin siksi että kuten Tukholman lautta ja Tallinnan tunneli Pisara menee eri pää ilmansuutaan eikä palvele ollenkaan samaa reittiä.


Ja koska matka Kampista Töölöön vie metrolla minuutin, mutta Pisaralla Keskustasta Töölöön ainakin viisi, ja koska Pisaralla ei pääse Keskustasta tai Töölöstä eteenpäin mihinkään suuntaan, vaan pitää vaihtaa toiseen kulkuneuvoon. Ilmeisesti!  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Teme ja Vesa, ei nyt kannattaisi heti tarttua ihan kaikkiin selkeisiin provoihin. Johan tällä on kyllästymiseen asti jauhettu siitä, ovatko Töölön metro ja Pisara päällekkäisiä ja korvaako toinen toisen vai ei. Ei sitä keskustelua jaksaisi käydä enää uudelleen ja uudelleen ja uudelleen ja...

----------


## teme

> Teme ja Vesa, ei nyt kannattaisi heti tarttua ihan kaikkiin selkeisiin provoihin. Johan tällä on kyllästymiseen asti jauhettu siitä, ovatko Töölön metro ja Pisara päällekkäisiä ja korvaako toinen toisen vai ei. Ei sitä keskustelua jaksaisi käydä enää uudelleen ja uudelleen ja uudelleen ja...


Juu olin paikalla, ja sen takia en jaksa enää suhtautua vakavasti. Tässäkin ketjussa on 62 sivua, jos on jotain uutta lisättävää niin asia on eri, mutta tuskin.

----------


## Teme444

Nostetaas tätä ylemmäs, josko saataisiin vaikka jotain uusi ajatuksia esiin.

Ensin on palautettava mieliin, että miten Pisaraa on perusteltu. Pisaran tärkein perustelu on ollut se, että sillä helpotetaan Helsingin Rautatieaseman ruuhkaa. Tosi asia on se, että Helsingin rautatieaseman ruuhka on purettavissa ihan järkeistämällä käytäntöjä. Tämä on ollut tälläkin palstalla jo esilla ja tämän on nyttemin todennut myös VR itse. Lisäksi muutama asetin laite lisää niin ollaan tilanteessa jossa putoaa aika pitkälti pohja pois koko Pisara -hankeelta. Toisena hyötynä on sanottu, että vaihdot vähenee kun Pisara kiertää kantakaupungin alla. Näin ollen onkin katsottava mitä Pisara toisi tullessaan.

Mainittakoon tässä yhteydessä sekin, että 80% junamatkustajista on Helsingin lähiliikenteen matkustajia. Tällöin Pisara palvelisi ennen kaikkea heitä tai sen pitäisi palvella. Tosin Pisarana kapasitetti on 6 junaa tunnissa per suunta, jolla käytännössä voidaan ajaa joko Leppävaaran suunnan junat tai lentokenttäjunat. Molemmat eivät Pisaralle mahdu. Toki etuna on se, että vaikkapa Leppävaaran suunnan junat voidaan ajaa edelleen Tikkurilaan. Toki täten kapasiteetti tarvetta voidaan vähentää, mutta onko se sitten kokonaisuuden kannalta järkevää on toinen juttu.

Käytännössä (siinä muodossa kun ko. hanke on Wikipediassa) pisara lenkki olisi noin 7,5 km pitkä. Asemia olisi kolme, joista uusia vain Oopera. Muut asemathan ovat jo olemassa (Pasilassa ja Keskustassa juna-asemina ja Hakaniemessä metroasemana). On totta, että lähiliikenne laiturit on Helsingissä hiutsulan nevadassa, mutta sitä tilannetta Pisara ei valitettavasti paranna.

Hintalappua kun katsoo niin puhutaan mirljardi -luokan hankkeesta, jolla siis saadaan yksi uusi asema ja yhteys toiselle. Tähän kohtaan onkin pakko kysyä, että olisiko vaihtoehtoa. No olisi, mutta toki sellainen ettei siitä pitäisi kirjoittaa sen enempää tällä palstalla puhumattakaan siitä olisi se poliittisesti korrekti. ...No kirjoitan silti.

Ensimmäisenä vaihtoehtona olisi rakentaa nykyisen Mellunmäen suunnan metro erkanevaksi nykyisestä linjasta Kalasataman kohdalla. Sen reitti kulkisi Vallillan-Pasilan-Meilahden-pikku-huopalahden-Munkkivuoren kautta Pitäjänmäelle. Tunneli osuus olisi noin 10 km. Hintahaarukka samalla tasolla kuin Pisarassa. Asemia olisi 6-7, joista Pasilaa lukuunottamatta kaikki uusia. Asemien määrä tietysti nostaa kokonaisinvestoinnin Pisaraa suuremmaksi. Mikäli olemassa olevan kaupunkiradan viereen rakennettaisiin samassa yhteydessä virtakisko voisi tuon reitin metro kulkea Leppävaarasta lähtien nykyistä junarataa Pitäjänmäelle, josta ao. reittiä Kalasatamaan ja sieltä mellunmäkeen nykyistä metrolinjaa. Mikäli vuoroväli tahdistetaan 8 minuuttiin (nykyinen mellunmäen haaran vuoroväli) siten, että Leppävaarasta lähtee vuoroin juna vuoroin metro olisi säästetty rautatieasemalta about nykyisen A-junan tarvitsema kapasitetti ja nuo (muut)junat voisivat olla niitä jotka liikennöivät nykyisinkin Leppävaaraa kauemmaksi.

Toisena vaihtoehtona on avata osaksi metroliikenteelle aikanaan metroksi suunniteltu junarata. Tätä rataahan ollaan nykyisin jatkamassa kehäradaksi. Lyhykäisyydessään siis Tikkurilasta lähtevä kehärata/martinlaakson -rata jonka yhteyteen rakennetaan virtakisko. Rakennettavaksi jäisi lähinnä aikanaan pois jätetty tunneliosuus Haagasta Kamppiin, jota jatkettaisiin Kampista Erottajalle ja edelleen Kauppatorille. Liikennöinti tässäkin 8 minuutin vuorovälillä, joka toisen olessa juna Helsingin Rautatieasemalle ja joka toisen metro päätyen Kauppatorille. Hintahaarukka tässäkin samaa luokkaa tunnelien osalta kuin Pisarassa. Asemia olisi tässäkin enemmän 7-9 uutta, jotka nostava kokonaisuuden hintaa Pisarasta jonkin verran, mutta kattavuus huomattavasti parempi kuin Pisaralla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tosin Pisarana kapasitetti on 6 junaa tunnissa per suunta, jolla käytännössä voidaan ajaa joko Leppävaaran suunnan junat tai lentokenttäjunat. Molemmat eivät Pisaralle mahdu.


En kyllä ole missään lukenut että Pisaran kapasiteetti olisi vain 6 junaa tunnissa /suunta. Kyllä se on vähintään 12 junaa, nykyaikaisemmalla liikenteenohjausjärjestelmällä lähempänä 20 junaa. 




> On totta, että lähiliikenne laiturit on Helsingissä hiutsulan nevadassa, mutta sitä tilannetta Pisara ei valitettavasti paranna.


Ai eikö paranna? On hiukan eri juttu lähteekö juna kotiin Kolmen Sepän aukiolta vai raiteelta 18 Kansallismuseota vastapäätä tai raiteelta 3 ravintola Kaisaniemen kohdalta. 




> Hintalappua kun katsoo niin puhutaan mirljardi -luokan hankkeesta, jolla siis saadaan yksi uusi asema ja yhteys toiselle. Tähän kohtaan onkin pakko kysyä, että olisiko vaihtoehtoa. No olisi, mutta toki sellainen ettei siitä pitäisi kirjoittaa sen enempää tällä palstalla puhumattakaan siitä olisi se poliittisesti korrekti. ...No kirjoitan silti.


Ainoastaan se on epäkorrektia että kirjoittaa niin että jos ei pisaraa rakenneta niin VR joutuu ehkä jättämään osan kaukojunavuoroista Pasilaan. Siksi Pisara on valtakunnallinen hanke kanssa eikä pelkästään helsinkiläisiä varten. 




> Ensimmäisenä vaihtoehtona olisi rakentaa nykyisen Mellunmäen suunnan metro erkanevaksi nykyisestä linjasta Kalasataman kohdalla. Sen reitti kulkisi Vallillan-Pasilan-Meilahden-pikku-huopalahden-Munkkivuoren kautta Pitäjänmäelle. Tunneli osuus olisi noin 10 km. Hintahaarukka samalla tasolla kuin Pisarassa. Asemia olisi 6-7, joista Pasilaa lukuunottamatta kaikki uusia. Asemien määrä tietysti nostaa kokonaisinvestoinnin Pisaraa suuremmaksi. Mikäli olemassa olevan kaupunkiradan viereen rakennettaisiin samassa yhteydessä virtakisko voisi tuon reitin metro kulkea Leppävaarasta lähtien nykyistä junarataa Pitäjänmäelle, josta ao. reittiä Kalasatamaan ja sieltä mellunmäkeen nykyistä metrolinjaa. Mikäli vuoroväli tahdistetaan 8 minuuttiin (nykyinen mellunmäen haaran vuoroväli) siten, että Leppävaarasta lähtee vuoroin juna vuoroin metro olisi säästetty rautatieasemalta about nykyisen A-junan tarvitsema kapasitetti ja nuo (muut)junat voisivat olla niitä jotka liikennöivät nykyisinkin Leppävaaraa kauemmaksi.


Vaikka Pisara joskus rakennettaisiin niin metro Kalasatamasta Pasilaan ei olisi hullumpi ajatus sinänsä. 




> Toisena vaihtoehtona on avata osaksi metroliikenteelle aikanaan metroksi suunniteltu junarata. Tätä rataahan ollaan nykyisin jatkamassa kehäradaksi. Lyhykäisyydessään siis Tikkurilasta lähtevä kehärata/martinlaakson -rata jonka yhteyteen rakennetaan virtakisko. Rakennettavaksi jäisi lähinnä aikanaan pois jätetty tunneliosuus Haagasta Kamppiin, jota jatkettaisiin Kampista Erottajalle ja edelleen Kauppatorille. Liikennöinti tässäkin 8 minuutin vuorovälillä, joka toisen olessa juna Helsingin Rautatieasemalle ja joka toisen metro päätyen Kauppatorille. Hintahaarukka tässäkin samaa luokkaa tunnelien osalta kuin Pisarassa. Asemia olisi tässäkin enemmän 7-9 uutta, jotka nostava kokonaisuuden hintaa Pisarasta jonkin verran, mutta kattavuus huomattavasti parempi kuin Pisaralla.


Tätä kannatan ennemmin mutta miksi kaikki junat eivät voisi kiertää lenkin Kauppatorin ja Hakaniemen kautta Pasilaan, eli toteuttaa se vanha 70-luvun U-metrolinja.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ainoastaan se on epäkorrektia että kirjoittaa niin että jos ei pisaraa rakenneta niin VR joutuu ehkä jättämään osan kaukojunavuoroista Pasilaan. Siksi Pisara on valtakunnallinen hanke kanssa eikä pelkästään helsinkiläisiä varten.


En tiedä tarkoitatko että asia on näin vai että on epäkorrektia sanoa että asia on näin (vaikka se onkin / ei ole niin?). Oli miten oli, tuo on VR:n uhkailua. Ei sitä tule tapahtumaan, koska tiukan paikan tullen VR kyllä rukkaa toimintatapojaan. Tämä on vain VR:n tapa kiristää poliittiset päättäjät pisaran taakse.

Jos muuten pisara on valtakunnallinen hanke, niin sen toteuttamisesta pitää kysyä myös valtakunnan asukkailta. Ja valtakunnan tamperelaisena asukkaana minä sanon, että minä en tarvitse pisaraa mihinkään. Eikä varmaan kyllä tarvitse kovin moni muukaan Helsingin lähiliikennealueen ulkopuolelta. Että se siitä valtakunnallisuudesta.

Jos pisara halutaan toteuttaa "uusimaalaisena" liikennehankkeena niin siitä vaan, mutta ei pidä valehdella että sillä olisi mitään valtakunnallista merkitystä.

----------


## petteri

> Ensin on palautettava mieliin, että miten Pisaraa on perusteltu. Pisaran tärkein perustelu on ollut se, että sillä helpotetaan Helsingin Rautatieaseman ruuhkaa. Tosi asia on se, että Helsingin rautatieaseman ruuhka on purettavissa ihan järkeistämällä käytäntöjä. Tämä on ollut tälläkin palstalla jo esilla ja tämän on nyttemin todennut myös VR itse. Lisäksi muutama asetin laite lisää niin ollaan tilanteessa jossa putoaa aika pitkälti pohja pois koko Pisara -hankeelta. Toisena hyötynä on sanottu, että vaihdot vähenee kun Pisara kiertää kantakaupungin alla. Näin ollen onkin katsottava mitä Pisara toisi tullessaan.


Pisaran tarpeellisuus riippuu minusta siitä, millaiset tulevaisuuden näkymät rautateillä on. Jos lähdetään siitä, ettei rautateiden käyttöä ole syytä lisätä, Pisaraa ei ihan välttämättä tarvita. Pasilan asema ja Helsingin ratapiha saataneen juuri ja juuri toimimaan muuttamalla raidejärjestelyjä, asetinlaitteistoja ja muutakin kulunvalvontatekniikkaa.

Mutta kannattaa tiedostaa millaisesta valinnasta on tuossa kysymys. Tuo on nimittäin samalla päätös junaliikenteen kehittämisen lopettamisesta. Pasilan ja Helsingin kapasiteetti jää pysyvästi kaikki uudet hankkeet torppaavaksi pullonkaulaksi.

Jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta, samalla päätetään oikeastaan myös, että mm. Lentorataa ei rakenneta, Porvoon rataa ei rakenneta, Klaukkalan rataa ei rakenneta tai lähiliikennettä muutenkaan merkittävästi lisätä, duoratikatkin voidaan samaten haudata, jos niistä on joku haaveillut. Toki tuokin on yksi mahdollinen valinta, mutta ei minusta vaikuta kovin hyvältä keskipitkän tähtäimen vaihtoehdolta.

Jos liikennettä pidemmällä aikavälillä halutaan lisätä, kapasiteettia Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä tarvitaan lisää ja parhaiten kapasiteettiä tulee Pisaravaihtoehdolla, jolla on uusi asema Pasilassa.




> Mainittakoon tässä yhteydessä sekin, että 80% junamatkustajista on Helsingin lähiliikenteen matkustajia. Tällöin Pisara palvelisi ennen kaikkea heitä tai sen pitäisi palvella. Tosin Pisarana kapasitetti on 6 junaa tunnissa per suunta, jolla käytännössä voidaan ajaa joko Leppävaaran suunnan junat tai lentokenttäjunat. Molemmat eivät Pisaralle mahdu.


Pisaran maksimikapasiteetti on käytännössä 20-25 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa. Toki tuollaisella junatiheydellä ajo vaatinee myös kaupunkiratojen suojastusvälin lyhentämistä ja kulunvalvonnan uudistusta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta, samalla päätetään oikeastaan myös, että mm. Lentorataa ei rakenneta, Porvoon rataa ei rakenneta, Klaukkalan rataa ei rakenneta tai lähiliikennettä muutenkaan merkittävästi lisätä, duoratikatkin voidaan samaten haudata, jos niistä on joku haaveillut.


Pisara ei vaikuta lentorataan tuota taivaallista. Lentorata tarkoittaisi vain ja ainoastaan kaukojunien siirtoa Tikkurilan kautta kulkevalta reitiltä lentoaseman kautta kulkevalle reitille. Yhtään uutta junaa ei sen vuoksi Helsinkiin tulisi. Tästä saataisiin ihan riittävästi hyötyä, jotta se kannattaisi toteuttaa.

Jos sen sijaan halutaan hyödyntää lentoradan myötä muualla vapautuva ratakapasiteetti esim. lähiliikenteen lisäämiseen, niin sitten tuo kyllä kuormittaa Helsingin ratapihaa. Mutta silloin perussyy on nimenomaan lähijunaliikenteen lisääminen, ei lentorata. Ja hupsista, kyse on jälleen kerran Uudenmaan hankkeesta, ei valtakunnan.

----------


## petteri

> Pisara ei vaikuta lentorataan tuota taivaallista. Lentorata tarkoittaisi vain ja ainoastaan kaukojunien siirtoa Tikkurilan kautta kulkevalta reitiltä lentoaseman kautta kulkevalle reitille. Yhtään uutta junaa ei sen vuoksi Helsinkiin tulisi. Tästä saataisiin ihan riittävästi hyötyä, jotta se kannattaisi toteuttaa.
> 
> Jos sen sijaan halutaan hyödyntää lentoradan myötä muualla vapautuva ratakapasiteetti esim. lähiliikenteen lisäämiseen, niin sitten tuo kyllä kuormittaa Helsingin ratapihaa. Mutta silloin perussyy on nimenomaan lähijunaliikenteen lisääminen, ei lentorata. Ja hupsista, kyse on jälleen kerran Uudenmaan hankkeesta, ei valtakunnan.


Kyllä jo lentoradan rakentamisen myötä loppuisi toiminnallinen kapasiteetti Pasilan ja Helsingin välistä. Linnunlaulussa on kymmenen raidetta ja Pasilaan tulee kymmenen raidetta (neljä pääradalta, neljä rantaradalta ja kaksi Ilmalasta). Tuo on toiminnallisuusminimi.

Jos lentorata rakennetaan, Pasilaan tulee kaksi raidetta lisää. Eli lentoradan toteutuessa ilman Pisaraa Pasilaan tulee kaksitoista  raidetta, mutta Linnunlaulussa on vain kymmenen.  Raiteita ei enää voidakaan liikennöidä toisista riippumatta. 

Kahdentoista raiteen liikenteen ahtaminen kymmenelle raiteelle ei oikein onnistu kun Pasilan ja Helsingin väli on täynnä.

Tai toki periaatteessa onnistuu jos nykyisen Kerava - Pasila välin kaukoliikenneraiteen käyttöä rajoitetaan erittäin voimakkaasti ja junat sitten odottelevat aina välillä Pasilan pohjoispuolella tai Helsingin asemalla, milloin pääsisi eteenpäin.

Toisaalta lentoradan ideana lienee vähentää liikenteen häiriöitä ja lisätä systeemin kapasiteettia, ei lisätä häiriöitä ja vähentää kapasiteettia .

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos lentorata rakennetaan, Pasilaan tulee kaksi raidetta lisää. Eli lentoradan toteutuessa ilman Pisaraa Pasilaan tulee kaksitoista  raidetta, mutta Linnunlaulussa on vain kymmenen.  Raiteita ei enää voidakaan liikennöidä toisista riippumatta. 
> 
> Kahdentoista raiteen liikenteen ahtaminen kymmenelle raiteelle ei oikein onnistu kun Pasilan ja Helsingin väli on täynnä.


Voi olla tyhmä kysymys, mutta mikä olisi ongelmana ohjata lentoradan raiteet nykyisille pääradalta tuleville raiteille eritasoratkaisun avulla? Ymmärrän että se vaatii hieman ramppien rakentamista ja kenties raiteiden siirtoakin, mutta onnistunee? Ainoa syntyvä uusi riippuvuus on lentoradan ja "vanhan pääradan" raiteiden kesken.

Toisaalta jos raidekapasiteetti oikeasti on ongelma (vaikea uskoa että nykyiset 10 raidetta on tehokkaimmalla mahdollisella tavalla hyödynnetty....), niin kenties järkevä tapa saattaisi olla kaivaa lentoradalta tulevat raiteet tunneliin jo ennen Pasilaa ja johtaa ne Linnunlaulun ali tunnelissa aina päärautatieaseman alle saakka. Sinne luolaan voisi rakentaa esim. 3-4 saarekelaituria, jotka alkuvaiheessa toimisivat kaukoliikenteen pääteasemana (siten että siellä ei seisota vaan lähdetään lähes välittömästi heilurina takaisin tulosuuntaan) ja jatkossa Tallinnaan jatkavan liikenteen asemana, kunhan samaa tunnelia jatkettaisiin meren alle Tallinnan suuntaan. Ajatuksena tietysti, että suuri osa kaukoliikenteestä jatkaisi Tallinnaan kääntymään, jolloin saataisiin vaihdottomat yhteydet Tallinnaan lähes koko Suomesta -- ja aikanaan jotkut näistä junista voisivat jatkaa pitkälle Eurooppaan saakka, kenties jopa Pariisiin?

Tällä järjestelyllä vältettäisiin lenkkimäinen rata, joka ei ainakaan tunnu intuitiivisesti kovin järkevältä. Tunnelille tulisi huomattavasti vähemmän pituutta, jos se olisi vain tällainen yksi pääteraidejärjestely eikä edestakainen lenkki.

No, tuo on yksi ajatus. Tosin uskon että Linnunlaulun nykyiset 10 raidettakin saataisiin tehokkaammin käyttöön vähän suunnittelemalla toimintatapoja uusiksi ja vaihtamalla viimeisimpään kulunvalvontatekniikkaan.

----------


## petteri

> Voi olla tyhmä kysymys, mutta mikä olisi ongelmana ohjata lentoradan raiteet nykyisille pääradalta tuleville raiteille eritasoratkaisun avulla? Ymmärrän että se vaatii hieman ramppien rakentamista ja kenties raiteiden siirtoakin, mutta onnistunee? Ainoa syntyvä uusi riippuvuus on lentoradan ja "vanhan pääradan" raiteiden kesken.


Eikös Lentoradan idea ole juuri poistaa noiden raiteiden välinen riippuvuus? 




> Toisaalta jos raidekapasiteetti oikeasti on ongelma (vaikea uskoa että nykyiset 10 raidetta on tehokkaimmalla mahdollisella tavalla hyödynnetty....), niin kenties järkevä tapa saattaisi olla kaivaa lentoradalta tulevat raiteet tunneliin jo ennen Pasilaa ja johtaa ne Linnunlaulun ali tunnelissa aina päärautatieaseman alle saakka. Sinne luolaan voisi rakentaa esim. 3-4 saarekelaituria, jotka alkuvaiheessa toimisivat kaukoliikenteen pääteasemana.


Mitä etua tuosta ratkaisusta olisi Pisaraan verrattuna? Vaikuttaa nimittäin minusta ainakin yhtä kalliilta ratkaisulta kuin Pisara.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikös Lentoradan idea ole juuri poistaa noiden raiteiden välinen riippuvuus?


Lentoradan idea on tarjota vaihdoton yhteys lentoasemalle maakunnnista sekä nopea yhteys Helsingin keskustasta. Ei kukaan kai ole puhunut mitään siitä, että sen perimmäinen tavoite olisi tarjota mahdollisimman suuri riippumattomuus eri raiteiden kesken?




> Mitä etua tuosta ratkaisusta olisi Pisaraan verrattuna? Vaikuttaa nimittäin minusta ainakin yhtä kalliilta ratkaisulta kuin Pisara.


Vaikka se maksaisi yhtä paljon, etu olisi siinä, että se kytkeytyisi suoraan Tallinnan-tunneliin. Vältettäisiin tuleva päällekäinen investointi.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Mahdollisesti tyhmien kysymysten sarjassa: olisiko se niin paha juttu, jos varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan osa junista jäisi Pasilaan? Laiturin toiselle puolelle voisi järjestää Helsinkiin menevän paikallisjunan, joka ottaisi Pasilassa jäävien tilalle keskustaan jatkavat. Mahdollisesti tarvittaville lisälaitureille on hyvin tilaa.

----------


## Teme444

> En kyllä ole missään lukenut että Pisaran kapasiteetti olisi vain 6 junaa tunnissa /suunta. Kyllä se on vähintään 12 junaa, nykyaikaisemmalla liikenteenohjausjärjestelmällä lähempänä 20 junaa.


Maaliskuussa 06 päivätty Pisara -loppuraportti kertoo tämän tiedon. Tuossa pamfletissa on hahmoteltu järjestelmä, jossa rantaradan suunnan ja pääradan suunnan junista puolet ajaa pisaraa myöten vastakkaiseen suuntaan. Kun vuoroväli on noilla junilla 10 minuuttia. Tämän lisäksi samoin puolet ajetaan Kehäradan junista Pisaraan ja näidekin vuoroväli on 10 minuuttia. Näin ollen kummankin reitin junista Pisaraan ajetaan vuoro joka 20. minuutti eli yhteensä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, joka tosiaan tarkoittaa sen 6 junaa per suunta eli 12 junaa yhteensä. Varmasti teknisesti olisi mahdollista ajaa puolet tiheämmällä vuorovälillä Pisarassa ihan jo sillä, että metroakin ajetaan tänä päivänä 4 minuutin vuorovälillä.




> Ai eikö paranna? On hiukan eri juttu lähteekö juna kotiin Kolmen Sepän aukiolta vai raiteelta 18 Kansallismuseota vastapäätä tai raiteelta 3 ravintola Kaisaniemen kohdalta.


Toki on eriasia -järjestelmästä saadaan mahdollisimman sekava. Yksittäisen matkustajan kannalta Pisaran joka neljännen junan ajattaminen eripaikkaan on likimain saman kun ne jätettäisiin suosiolla Pasilaan. Jos oikeasti tavoiteena olisi parantaa palvelutasoa, niin nuo pienet raiteet vedettäisiin keskiraiteiden alle ja saataisiin muutama lisäraidekkin ja isot raiteet Elielin aukon alle samalle tasolle nykyisten keskiraiteiden puskimien kanssa. Näin näistä olisi suora yhteys Kaivokadulle sekä asematunneliin/metroon. Se tosin on eriasia kun tässä puhuttu ja olen tuosta joskus kirjoittanutkin.




> Vaikka Pisara joskus rakennettaisiin niin metro Kalasatamasta Pasilaan ei olisi hullumpi ajatus sinänsä.


Tästä lienemme samaa mieltä.




> Tätä kannatan ennemmin mutta miksi kaikki junat eivät voisi kiertää lenkin Kauppatorin ja Hakaniemen kautta Pasilaan, eli toteuttaa se vanha 70-luvun U-metrolinja.


Tähän on taikasana nimeltä raha.




> Pisaran tarpeellisuus riippuu minusta siitä, millaiset tulevaisuuden näkymät rautateillä on. Jos lähdetään siitä, ettei rautateiden käyttöä ole syytä lisätä, Pisaraa ei ihan välttämättä tarvita. Pasilan asema ja Helsingin ratapiha saataneen juuri ja juuri toimimaan muuttamalla raidejärjestelyjä, asetinlaitteistoja ja muutakin kulunvalvontatekniikkaa.


Tuossa aiemmin viittaan ja viittaan tässä uudestaan Pisaran loppuraporttiin. Tuon mukaan kaupunkiratojen jatkeet sen enempää kuin kehäratakaan eivät lisää kapasiteettitarvetta Helsingin Rautatieasemalla. Raideliikennettä voidaan kehittää siis paljonkin puhtaasti järkeistämällä kalustokiertoa.




> Jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta, samalla päätetään oikeastaan myös, että mm. Lentorataa ei rakenneta, Porvoon rataa ei rakenneta, Klaukkalan rataa ei rakenneta tai lähiliikennettä muutenkaan merkittävästi lisätä, duoratikatkin voidaan samaten haudata, jos niistä on joku haaveillut. Toki tuokin on yksi mahdollinen valinta, mutta ei minusta vaikuta kovin hyvältä keskipitkän tähtäimen vaihtoehdolta.


Höpsis. Aiemmin kirjoitin miten noita linjastoja voidaan vetää (haluttaessa) ilman Pisaraa ja saada saman suuruisten kustannusten jälkeen toimivampi järjestelmä kuin Pisaralla on mahdollista saada. Raideliikenteen kehittäminen ei siis mitenkään ole kiinni Pisarasta vaan kokonaisratkaisuista joita tehdään. Jos nyt halutaan hirttäytyä (ja kuten mitä ilmeisemmin halutaan) Pisaraan, niin on hyvä tunnustaa, että silloin hirttäydytään myös muut ratkaisut pistavaan järjestelmään seuraavan sukupolven ajaksi.




> Jos liikennettä pidemmällä aikavälillä halutaan lisätä, kapasiteettia Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä tarvitaan lisää ja parhaiten kapasiteettiä tulee Pisaravaihtoehdolla, jolla on uusi asema Pasilassa.


Väärin. Aiemmin kirjoitin paristakin vaihtoehdosta jolla saadaan kapasiteettiä lisää, eikä ainoastaan Helsingin ja Pasilan väliin.




> Pisara ei vaikuta lentorataan tuota taivaallista. Lentorata tarkoittaisi vain ja ainoastaan kaukojunien siirtoa Tikkurilan kautta kulkevalta reitiltä lentoaseman kautta kulkevalle reitille. Yhtään uutta junaa ei sen vuoksi Helsinkiin tulisi. Tästä saataisiin ihan riittävästi hyötyä, jotta se kannattaisi toteuttaa.


Lentorata voisi olla varsin hyväkin juttu monessa suhteessa. Moiseen meillä vain ei ole poliittista tahtoa. Jos nyt tuollainen rata tulisikin, niin se ei silti poistaisi sen enempää Kehäradan kuin olemassa olevan Pääradan lähijunaliikenne tarvetta mihinkään. Operointia noilla radoilla se voisi sen sijaan helpottaa. Tarkoittaisiko se lisää junaliikennettä -ehkä, mutta en usko tästä masta löytyvän moista poliittista tahtoa tuon toteuttamiseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mahdollisesti tyhmien kysymysten sarjassa: olisiko se niin paha juttu, jos varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan osa junista jäisi Pasilaan? Laiturin toiselle puolelle voisi järjestää Helsinkiin menevän paikallisjunan, joka ottaisi Pasilassa jäävien tilalle keskustaan jatkavat. Mahdollisesti tarvittaville lisälaitureille on hyvin tilaa.


Uskon että jos tästä on uhkaa, keinot kyllä löytyy ajaa ne junat päärautatieasemalle. Ja niin pitääkin tehdä. Silti, jos oikeasti vaihtoehtona on miljardi pisaraan, niin sitten pysäyttäisin vaikka puolet junista Pasilaan. Tosin täytyy tiedostaa, että sillä rupeaisi olemaan jo kaupunkirakenteellistakin merkitystä: vanhan keskustan merkitys vähenisi ja Pasilan ympäristön kasvaisi.

----------


## Teme444

> Tosin täytyy tiedostaa, että sillä rupeaisi olemaan jo kaupunkirakenteellistakin merkitystä: vanhan keskustan merkitys vähenisi ja Pasilan ympäristön kasvaisi.


On muistettava sekin tosiasia, että kun Keski-Pasilan ratapiha-aluetta aletaan rakentamaan muutaman vuoden sisällä oikein tosissaan niin kaupunkirakenne muuttuu ja Pasilan alueen merkitys korostuu jokatapauksessa.

On sitten kokonaan toinen juttu, että suunnitelma on eräänlainen torsi vähän toistakymmentä kerrosta korkeine tornitaloineen. Kun oikeasti tuolle alueelle olisi voinut hyvinkin kaavoittaa esnimmäisen Suomalaisen pilvenpiirtäjä alueen.

----------


## hylje

Ja varjostetaan puoli kaupunkia kerrallaan? Pohjoisen matala auringonvalo estää pilvenpiirtäjärykelmät.

----------


## Teme444

> Ja varjostetaan puoli kaupunkia kerrallaan? Pohjoisen matala auringonvalo estää pilvenpiirtäjärykelmät.


Höpsis... Todellisuudessa katuleveydet ovat sellaiset, että kadut on itä-länsi suunnassa rakennusten varojssa jo 5. kerroksen kohdalla, leveimmilläkin kaduilla 8 kerroksen jälkeen. Loppuvarjo lankeaa viereisten talojen katoille. Toisaalta lasista ja teräksestä (kuten yleensä) rakennetut rakennukset voisivat heijastuksellaan lisätä auringon valoa katukuiluissa. Mut joo, tämä menee sen verta ohi aiheen, että voisimma jatkaa toisaalla.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Maaliskuussa 06 päivätty Pisara -loppuraportti kertoo tämän tiedon. Tuossa pamfletissa on hahmoteltu järjestelmä, jossa rantaradan suunnan ja pääradan suunnan junista puolet ajaa pisaraa myöten vastakkaiseen suuntaan. Kun vuoroväli on noilla junilla 10 minuuttia. Tämän lisäksi samoin puolet ajetaan Kehäradan junista Pisaraan ja näidekin vuoroväli on 10 minuuttia. Näin ollen kummankin reitin junista Pisaraan ajetaan vuoro joka 20. minuutti eli yhteensä 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, joka tosiaan tarkoittaa sen 6 junaa per suunta eli 12 junaa yhteensä. Varmasti teknisesti olisi mahdollista ajaa puolet tiheämmällä vuorovälillä Pisarassa ihan jo sillä, että metroakin ajetaan tänä päivänä 4 minuutin vuorovälillä.


Tuollaisessa suunnitelmassa ei olisi mitään järkeä. Tarkoittaakohan tämä nyt sitä että sen suunnitelman mukaan Pisara rakennettaisiin säästösyistä vain 1-raiteiseksi vai mistä ihmeen syistä vuorovälin olisi oltava vähintään 10 minuuttia? Nythän jo kaupunkirataosuuksilla Helsinki-Huopalahti ja Helsinki-Tikkurilahan ajetaan ruuhka-aikaan 12 junaa tunnissa /suunta joten miksi ihmeessä niin ei tehtäisi Pisarassakin? Toinen juttu on jos kyseessä on pamfletti niin sen tarkoitus on vähätellä koko suunnitelmaa kertomalla puolitotuuksia. Olisi kiinostava tietää mikä taho sen takana oikein on. 




> Uskon että jos tästä on uhkaa, keinot kyllä löytyy ajaa ne junat päärautatieasemalle. Ja niin pitääkin tehdä. Silti, jos oikeasti vaihtoehtona on miljardi pisaraan, niin sitten pysäyttäisin vaikka puolet junista Pasilaan. Tosin täytyy tiedostaa, että sillä rupeaisi olemaan jo kaupunkirakenteellistakin merkitystä: vanhan keskustan merkitys vähenisi ja Pasilan ympäristön kasvaisi.


Koko rautateiden olemassaolon aikana on monessa maailman suurkaupungissa erilaisista syistä siirretty isoja rautatieasemia ja lakkautettu ja perustettu uusia, joten kaukojunien terminaalin siirtäminen keskustasta Pasilaan ei ole niin dramaattinen asia loppujen lopuksi olenkaan. Helsinkiläisille sillä ei olisi niin suurta merkitystä jos yhteydet Pasilaan laitetaan kuntoon eikä suurimmalle osille muualla asuvillekaan. Suurin menetys siitä olisi VR:lle itselleen koska Eliel Saarisen suunnuttelema vanha asema on yksi sen tärkeimmistä symboleista. 

Jos muiden kuin kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella asuvien mielestä Pisara on täysin turha ja on jotenkin pois muun Suomen kehittämisestä niin kannattaa miettiä millaisia liikenne- ja infrahankkeita muualla Suomessa rakennetaan ja suunnitellaan: Kaupunkien sisäisiä moottoritietunneleita, torien alle rakennettavia parkkihalleja, jättisiltoja autoille, kanavia (Kymijoen muuttaminen kanavaksi kummittelee yhä), jättimäisiä jäähalleja ja muita urheiluareenoja. Jos pk-seutu on ainoa paikka missä lähtökohtaisesti toteutetaan raideliikenne eikä vain autoliikennehankkeita niin kannattaa miettiä minkä numeron kirjoittaa äänestyslipukkeeseen kunnallisvaaleissa. Tiedän että se on turhauttavaa kun itse olen seurannut miten kauan esim  Espoossa kesti hoksata raideliikenteen merkityksen päälle mutta kyllä se on jostain aloitettava. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Koko rautateiden olemassaolon aikana on monessa maailman suurkaupungissa erilaisista syistä siirretty isoja rautatieasemia ja lakkautettu ja perustettu uusia, joten kaukojunien terminaalin siirtäminen keskustasta Pasilaan ei ole niin dramaattinen asia loppujen lopuksi olenkaan. Helsinkiläisille sillä ei olisi niin suurta merkitystä jos yhteydet Pasilaan laitetaan kuntoon eikä suurimmalle osille muualla asuvillekaan. Suurin menetys siitä olisi VR:lle itselleen koska Eliel Saarisen suunnuttelema vanha asema on yksi sen tärkeimmistä symboleista.


Jos kaukojunien ajaminen Helsingin asemalle lopetetaan, myös varikkotoiminnot helpottuvat huomattavasti kun Pasilasta on helpompi reitti Ilmalaan.

Samalla voidaan myös ratkaista osa nykyisistä lähiliikenteen jakeluongelmista kun otetaan Helsingin aseman keskiraiteet lähiliikenteen käyttöön. 

Pisaralle vaihtoehtona on kyllä uuden kaukojuna-aseman rakentaminen Pasilaan. Tosin palvelutaso huononee verrattuna vaihtoehtoon, jossa kaukojunat lähtevät keskustasta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> os muiden kuin kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella asuvien mielestä Pisara on täysin turha ja on jotenkin pois muun Suomen kehittämisestä niin kannattaa miettiä millaisia liikenne- ja infrahankkeita muualla Suomessa rakennetaan ja suunnitellaan: Kaupunkien sisäisiä moottoritietunneleita, torien alle rakennettavia parkkihalleja, jättisiltoja autoille, kanavia (Kymijoen muuttaminen kanavaksi kummittelee yhä), jättimäisiä jäähalleja ja muita urheiluareenoja. Jos pk-seutu on ainoa paikka missä lähtökohtaisesti toteutetaan raideliikenne eikä vain autoliikennehankkeita niin kannattaa miettiä minkä numeron kirjoittaa äänestyslipukkeeseen kunnallisvaaleissa


Tampereen Rantaväylän tunneli on kontroversiaali hanke Tampereella, vaikka valtio on luvannut vähän rahaakin. Saa nähdä toteutuuko. Muita tunnelihankkeita ei tule yhtäkkiä mieleen. Parkkihalleja ei valtio tue eikä yleensä myöskään jäähalleja ja vastaavia. Kovasti ottaisimme Tampereellakin vastaan valtion rahaa raidehankkeisiin, mutta nihkeää on valtion suunnalta, minkä lisäksi paikalliset jäärät vastustavat vieläpä oman maakunnan raidehankkeita (!). Kyllä se vaan niin on, että liikennerahoista huomattava osuus kohdistuu Helsinkiin, ja aivan erityisesti ratarahoista.

Henkilökohtainen näkemykseni on, että pisara on melko turha, ja lisäksi epäyhteensopiva tulevaisuuden toivottavien kehityskulkujen kanssa. Sikäli se on pois muun Suomen hyödyistä, että vaikkapa lentorata olisi hyödyllisempi. Siitä voisi aloittaa ja rakentaa pisaran sitten sen jälkeen, jos tarvetta on. Tai sitten ei rakentaa ja tehdäkin uuden keskusaseman Pasilaan. Tai jotain.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos kaukojunien ajaminen Helsingin asemalle lopetetaan, myös varikkotoiminnot helpottuvat huomattavasti kun Pasilasta on helpompi reitti Ilmalaan.
> 
> Samalla voidaan myös ratkaista osa nykyisistä lähiliikenteen jakeluongelmista kun otetaan Helsingin aseman keskiraiteet lähiliikenteen käyttöön.


Niin, ja jos kaukojunarunkojen siirtorumba poistuu niin kaikkia raiteita ei edes tarvita , ja niiden paikalle voi rakentaa vaikka 1 tai 2 uutta lähiliikenneasemaa, toinen Helsinginkadun sillan päälle ja toinen tarvittaessa Nordensköldinkadun, niin lähijunien jakelu paranee. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Teme444

> Tuollaisessa suunnitelmassa ei olisi mitään järkeä. Tarkoittaakohan tämä nyt sitä että sen suunnitelman mukaan Pisara rakennettaisiin säästösyistä vain 1-raiteiseksi vai mistä ihmeen syistä vuorovälin olisi oltava vähintään 10 minuuttia? Nythän jo kaupunkirataosuuksilla Helsinki-Huopalahti ja Helsinki-Tikkurilahan ajetaan ruuhka-aikaan 12 junaa tunnissa /suunta joten miksi ihmeessä niin ei tehtäisi Pisarassakin? Toinen juttu on jos kyseessä on pamfletti niin sen tarkoitus on vähätellä koko suunnitelmaa kertomalla puolitotuuksia. Olisi kiinostava tietää mikä taho sen takana oikein on.


Kyseessä on siis Ratahallintokeskuksen loppuraportti Pisarasta. Uskoisin, että tässä on tuohon 10 minuutin vuoroväliin päästy tavalla, jonka mukaan keskusta eteenpäin pitää lähettää juna ennen kuin seurava saman suunnan juna voidaan ottaa "sisään". Tämä tosin on puhdas arvaus, kun mitään järkevää syytä moiselle vuorovälille ei ole mainittu. Tosin voi olla niinkin, että osa tuosta varmuudesta tulee suhteellisen jyrkistä laskuista/nousuista ja pienehköstä kaarresäteestä. Kuten totesin aiemmin niin teknisesti varmasti voitaisiin ajaa se 12-14 junaa tunnissa läpi, kun se kerta vastaavalla tunnelilla onnistuu myös metroliikenteessä.





> Jos muiden kuin kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella asuvien mielestä Pisara on täysin turha ja on jotenkin pois muun Suomen kehittämisestä niin kannattaa miettiä millaisia liikenne- ja infrahankkeita muualla Suomessa rakennetaan ja suunnitellaan: Kaupunkien sisäisiä moottoritietunneleita, torien alle rakennettavia parkkihalleja, jättisiltoja autoille, kanavia (Kymijoen muuttaminen kanavaksi kummittelee yhä), jättimäisiä jäähalleja ja muita urheiluareenoja. Jos pk-seutu on ainoa paikka missä lähtökohtaisesti toteutetaan raideliikenne eikä vain autoliikennehankkeita niin kannattaa miettiä minkä numeron kirjoittaa äänestyslipukkeeseen kunnallisvaaleissa. Tiedän että se on turhauttavaa kun itse olen seurannut miten kauan esim  Espoossa kesti hoksata raideliikenteen merkityksen päälle mutta kyllä se on jostain aloitettava.


Asun kyllä KehäIIIn sisäpuolella, ihan Helsingin rajojen sisäpuolella ja silti pidän Pisaraa jos ei aivan turhana, mutta nykyisessä tilanteessa hukkainvestointina kuitenkin. Nimittäin minusta tuohon Pisaraan varatut rahat voitaisiin käyttää tehokkaamminkin seuraavan 10-15 vuoden aikana. Se oli koko aiemman kirjoitukseni pointtina aika pitkälti. Sen jälkeen jos sittenkään voitaisiin Pisaraa harkita jos se on tuolloin vielä ajankohtainen.

Nimittäin jos raideliikenne ratkaisuja pystytään tekemään siten, että niin junat kuin metrotkin voisivat toimia yhteen ei kaikkia matkustajia, junia tai linjoja tarvitse tuottaa rautatieasemalle, koska aniharvan matkan pää on rautatieasemalla. Näin voidaan pienetää suoraan kapasitetti tarvetta tuolla asemalla, jolloin aukeaa mahdollisuus raideliikenteen kehittämiseen seutukunnalla laajemmin ja sen lisäksi valtakunnallisestikkin. Pisara on ratkaisuna sellainen, että tuon tyyppinen kehitys estyy.

Helsinki, Helsingin seutu ei tarvitse pistemäisiä yhteyksiä rautatieasemalle, vaan seudullisia jakavia yhteyksiä kantakaupunkialueelle, etenkin kun kantakaupunkialue on laajenemassa jatkuvasti. Mikäli poliittinen koneisto ymmärtäisi tuon, niin se toimisi toisin kun nyt yrittää toimia. Pidemmässä juoksussa noin toimimalla voidaan kehittää raideliikennejärjestelmää myös Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella, koska pullonkaulassa kapasiteetti jakautuu laajemmalle asemallisesti, että linjastollisesti. Pisara on lähinnä VRn yritys oman egonsa kohottamiseksi, jolla saavutettu kapasiteettilisä on niin pieni, ettei sen lisäyksellä käytännössä kehitetä valtakunnallista raideliikennettä millään tasolla.

On myös edelleen muistettava se, että kaupunkiratojen jatkeet, kehärata tai mahdollinen lentokenttäratakaan eivät lisää kapasiteetti tarvetta Helsingissä yhtään nykyisestä. Kapasiteettitarve kasvaa uusien ratojen ja sitä kautta uusian yhteyksien myötä, ei vanhojen siirrolla. Mikäli noita uusia yhteyksiä rakennettaisiin esim. integroimalla ne joko kokonaan tai osin metroverkkoon kuten aiemmin kirjoitin miten voidaan Leppävaaran ja Kehäradan suunnalla tehdä saadaan aikaan tilanne, että raideliikenne kehityy, joukkoliikenne paranee ja rautatieaseman kapasiteettitarve kuitenkin samaan aikaan jopa pienenee ja on siten enenevissä määrin vaikkapa kaukojunien käytössä.

----------


## teme

Otetaan nyt taas vaihteen vuoksi se kakkoskeskusta käsittelyyn, eli jotain järkeä sen Pasilan roolin kanssa. Pasila on käytännössä saari jonka rajaa kaupunkimotarit ja keskuspuisto muusta kaupungista. Se on merkittävä työpaikka-alue ja jatkossa merkittävämpi, mutta ei ne pari tornia nyt sitä muuta että se nyt on kuitenkin aika pieni kaupunginosa varsinaiseen keskustaan verrattuna. Tämä on niiden Pasilan metrojenkin perusongelma, ei sinne nyt vaan ole niin kauheasti matkustajia vaikka se on vaihtohubi, semminkin kun sinne tulee jo lähijuna niminen metro kolmesta suunnasta.

----------


## petteri

> On myös edelleen muistettava se, että kaupunkiratojen jatkeet, kehärata tai mahdollinen lentokenttäratakaan eivät lisää kapasiteetti tarvetta Helsingissä yhtään nykyisestä. Kapasiteettitarve kasvaa uusien ratojen ja sitä kautta uusian yhteyksien myötä, ei vanhojen siirrolla.


Uusiin ratoihin Leppävaaran ja Kauklahden sekä Keravan ja Riihimäen välillä sekä lentorataan kyllä sisältyy ajatus myös liikenteen lisäämisestä ja luotettavuuden parantamisesta. Ei niitä muuten suunniteltaisi

Junilla on jo tällä hetkellä niin paljon ongelmia pysyä aikatauluissa, että lisäkapasiteetin tarve Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä on selvä. Toki lisäkapasiteettia on mahdollista saada jonkin verran operointia, raidejärjestelyjä ja asetinlaite- sekä kulunvalvontatekniikkaa kehittämällä, mutta eivät nuo ratkaisut sitä kuitenkaan kovin paljoa tuo. Kyseessä ovat kuitenkin aika pienet kapasiteettilisäykset.

Merkittävä tarjonnan laajentaminen sekä raideliikenteen luotettavuuden parantaminen edellyttää joko uuden kaukojunien pääteaseman rakentamista Pasilaan tai Pisaraa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nimittäin jos raideliikenne ratkaisuja pystytään tekemään siten, että niin junat kuin metrotkin voisivat toimia yhteen ei kaikkia matkustajia, junia tai linjoja tarvitse tuottaa rautatieasemalle, koska aniharvan matkan pää on rautatieasemalla. Näin voidaan pienetää suoraan kapasitetti tarvetta tuolla asemalla, jolloin aukeaa mahdollisuus raideliikenteen kehittämiseen seutukunnalla laajemmin ja sen lisäksi valtakunnallisestikkin. Pisara on ratkaisuna sellainen, että tuon tyyppinen kehitys estyy.


Olen samaa mieltä että integroimalla esim metro ja rautatielähiliikenne tai myös raitiotiet saavutettaisiin eheämpi kokonaisuus, mutta nykyisin menetelmin  tekninen integraatio on kallista eikä sillä saavuta sitä hyötyä mitä tarvittaisiin. Ennemin kannatan ns laajaa pisaraa eli rengasrataa johon on integroitu  kehärata, rantaradan ja pääradan kaupunkijunaliikenne keskustan junalenkin kautta, mutta että se erkanisi lännessä jo Huopalahdessa eikä vasta Pasilassa. Metrona sitä on turha rakentaa koska nykyisten ratojen tekniikan muuttaminen metroksi tulisi liian kalliiksi ja valtio tuskin niitä radoistaan luopuisi siihen käyttöön. 

Monissa eurooppalaisissa suurkaupungeissa on 2-4 erillistä raideliikennejärjestelmää josta järein on rautatie pääasiassa seudullisia ja lääniin sisäisiä matkoja varten, sitten välissä metro kaupunkialueen keskipitkiä ja kevein raitiotie kaupunginosien sisäisiä ja välisiä lyhyitä matkoja varten. Kävin viime viikolla Wienissä ja sielläkin on se työnjako voimassa ja vaikka tunneleita menee ristiin rastiin ja niiitä käyttää eri järjestelmät niin ei niitä ole turhaan rakennettu. 




> Uusiin ratoihin Leppävaaran ja Kauklahden sekä Keravan ja Riihimäen välillä sekä lentorataan kyllä sisältyy ajatus myös liikenteen lisäämisestä ja luotettavuuden parantamisesta. Ei niitä muuten suunniteltaisi


Ja täytyy muistaa myös että rakenteilla oleva kehärata lisää matkustamista jo ihan suoraan ja mahdollisesti länsimetron valmistuminenkin lisää junamatkustamista pääradalla koska yhteydet pääradalta Otaniemeen ja Keilaniemeen paranevat huomattavasti metron myötä. 

Nämä matkustajalisäykset hanskataan toivottavasti vielä junien pituuksia lisäämällä mutta mitä sitten tehdään kun Helsingin pääaseman laiturit eivät enää riitä kun junia seisotetaan jo nyt niillä niin että lähtevä juna lähtee vasta parin seisovan rungon takaa?




> Otetaan nyt taas vaihteen vuoksi se kakkoskeskusta käsittelyyn, eli jotain järkeä sen Pasilan roolin kanssa. Pasila on käytännössä saari jonka rajaa kaupunkimotarit ja keskuspuisto muusta kaupungista. Se on merkittävä työpaikka-alue ja jatkossa merkittävämpi, mutta ei ne pari tornia nyt sitä muuta että se nyt on kuitenkin aika pieni kaupunginosa varsinaiseen keskustaan verrattuna. Tämä on niiden Pasilan metrojenkin perusongelma, ei sinne nyt vaan ole niin kauheasti matkustajia vaikka se on vaihtohubi, semminkin kun sinne tulee jo lähijuna niminen metro kolmesta suunnasta.


Näin on. Siksi Pisaran läntinen haara kannattaa laittaa erkanemaan jo Huopalahdesta Meilahden kautta keskustaan eikä Pasilasta vasta. Pasila taitaa keski-Pasilan rakentamsien jälkeenkin  hävitä Otaniemi-Keilaniemelle mitä työpaikkojen sijoittumiseen tulee. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Vaikka Pisara joskus rakennettaisiin niin metro Kalasatamasta Pasilaan ei olisi hullumpi ajatus sinänsä.


Ei sinänsä. Haaroittaminen olisi kuitenkin käytännössä kallis keikka. Nykyisen tunnelin alkupäässä on periaatteesa varaukset, mutta Kulosaaren sillan ja Kalasataman raidejärjestelyt eivät oikein sovi haaroittamiseen. Näiden muuttaminen vaatisi isoja töitä eikä Kalasataman osalta välttämättä ole lähitulevaisuudessa enää mahdollista. Näin on ainakin minulle väitetty aiempiin selvityksiin vedoten.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja täytyy muistaa myös että rakenteilla oleva kehärata lisää matkustamista jo ihan suoraan


Näinköhän? Tunneli lentoaseman alitse ei tuo kovin montaa uutta asemaa, vaikka toki oikaiseekin hieman reittiä esim. Tikkurilasta Vantaankoskelle tai Myyrmäkeen. Muualta ero on vähemmän merkittävä verrattuna Pasilan kautta kiertämiseen. Joka tapauksessa muistaakseni taannoin laskeskelin täällä jossain ketjussa, että kehäradan virallistenkin ennusteiden mukaan matkoja odotetaan tehtäväksi vähemmän kuin Tampereen raitiotiellä...

----------


## late-

> Pisara ei vaikuta lentorataan tuota taivaallista. Lentorata tarkoittaisi vain ja ainoastaan kaukojunien siirtoa Tikkurilan kautta kulkevalta reitiltä lentoaseman kautta kulkevalle reitille. [...] Tästä saataisiin ihan riittävästi hyötyä, jotta se kannattaisi toteuttaa.


En ota kantaa Pisaran valtakunnallisuuteen, mutta työn alla olevien selvitysten perusteella lentoradan liikenne olisi aika häiriöherkkää, jos koko pääradan liikenne ohjattaisiin lentoradalle. Tähän taitaa sisältyä peräti yksi taajamajunavuoro lisää, jollainen oli mukana myös Lentoaseman ratayhteysselvityksessä. Lentoradan kannattavuus ilman mitään lisäyksiä on vähintäänkin rajatapaus. Kokonaisuuden kannalta mielekästä olisi todennäköisesti lisätä sekä taajamaliikennettä että hiukan pidemmällä tähtäimellä liikennettä Pietarista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:35 ----------




> Maaliskuussa 06 päivätty Pisara -loppuraportti kertoo tämän tiedon.


Antaisitko tarkan viitteen "Pisara -loppuraporttiin" ja vielä sivunumeron? Minulla on tässä "Pisara-ratalenkin tarve- ja toteuttamiskelpoisuusselvitys" päiväyksellä 16.3.2006. Sivulla 24 seisoo varsin selvästi, että "yhteinen vuoroväli Pisara-osuudella on 5 minuuttia". Edellisellä sivulla selitetään, että koko kaupunkiratajunaliikenne kulkee Pisarassa.

Muunlaisia suunnitelmia ei minun tietääkseni ole tehty.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos kaukojunien ajaminen Helsingin asemalle lopetetaan, myös varikkotoiminnot helpottuvat huomattavasti kun Pasilasta on helpompi reitti Ilmalaan.


Puhummeko samasta Pasilasta? Tällä hetkellä kun Pasilan henkilölaitureilta ei ole minkäänlaista reittiä Ilmalan ratapihalle. Jos taas puhut mahdollisesta tulevaisuudesta, niin ahdasta tulee, kenties liian ahdasta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Puhummeko samasta Pasilasta? Tällä hetkellä kun Pasilan henkilölaitureilta ei ole minkäänlaista reittiä Ilmalan ratapihalle. Jos taas puhut mahdollisesta tulevaisuudesta, niin ahdasta tulee, kenties liian ahdasta.


Ei minkäänlaista? Entä laituri 5? Mutta se taitaakin olla ainoa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei minkäänlaista? Entä laituri 5? Mutta se taitaakin olla ainoa.


Tarkkuus on hyve. Tarkennetaan siis, että Pasilassa ei tällä hetkellä ole yhtäkään normaaliliikenteen käyttämää laituriraidetta, jolta pääsisi suuntaa vaihtamatta Ilmalan ratapihalle. Tarkoittamasi "5B" taas ei ole sellainen, jolle pääsisi järkevästi muualta kuin Helsingin suunnalta, joten se ei käy nykytilanteessa aiemman viestin tarkoittamaan käyttöön.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No, periaatteessa voitaisiin kait rakentaa samanlaiset vaihdekujat Ilmalan ja Pasilan väliin kuin nyt on Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä. Ehkei nyt ihan ongelmitta ainakaan pääradan suuntaan, mutta kuitenkin... Tosin seuraavaksi herää kysymys: jos suurempi junamäärä saadaan ongelmitta Pasilaan ja varikkokiertokin hoidettua, niin miksei niitä junia voisi samalla vaivalla kierrättää Helsingissä asti, kun linjaliikenteelle vapautuisi kaksi raidetta lisää?

----------


## petteri

> Puhummeko samasta Pasilasta? Tällä hetkellä kun Pasilan henkilölaitureilta ei ole minkäänlaista reittiä Ilmalan ratapihalle. Jos taas puhut mahdollisesta tulevaisuudesta, niin ahdasta tulee, kenties liian ahdasta.


Emme puhu nykyisestä Pasilan asemasta, vaan tilanteesta, jossa kaukojunille rakennettaisiin uusi asema Pasilaan. Nykyinen asema ei sinällään sovellu pääteasemaksi. Vaikka Keski-Pasilan rakentaminen taitaa kyllä viedä suurimman osan tilasta, johon mahtuisi kaukoliikenteen asema ja hyvät yhteydet varikolle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No, periaatteessa voitaisiin kait rakentaa samanlaiset vaihdekujat Ilmalan ja Pasilan väliin kuin nyt on Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä. Ehkei nyt ihan ongelmitta ainakaan pääradan suuntaan, mutta kuitenkin... Tosin seuraavaksi herää kysymys: jos suurempi junamäärä saadaan ongelmitta Pasilaan ja varikkokiertokin hoidettua, niin miksei niitä junia voisi samalla vaivalla kierrättää Helsingissä asti, kun linjaliikenteelle vapautuisi kaksi raidetta lisää?


Tämä onkin ydinkysymys ajatuksissa Pasialasta pääteasemana: Miten hoidetaan Pasilassa ne asiat, joihin 19 raidetta Helsingissä eivät riitä?

Arvelen, että Pasilan ja Helsingin välisestä raiteistosta tulisi ratapiha, jonne junia ajettaisiin varastoon ja vaihtamaan raiteelta toiselle kuin myös siirtymään Ilman raiteiden ja linjaraiteiden välilä. Ja siitä päästään pian ajatukseen siitä, että kun junat kerran kuitenkin joudutaan ajamaan melkein Helsinkiin asti, niin miksi niiden mukana ei sitten viedä myös matkustajia, jotka kumminkin ovat Helsinkiin matkalla.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Tämä onkin ydinkysymys ajatuksissa Pasialasta pääteasemana: Miten hoidetaan Pasilassa ne asiat, joihin 19 raidetta Helsingissä eivät riitä?
> 
> Arvelen, että Pasilan ja Helsingin välisestä raiteistosta tulisi ratapiha, jonne junia ajettaisiin varastoon ja vaihtamaan raiteelta toiselle kuin myös siirtymään Ilman raiteiden ja linjaraiteiden välilä. Ja siitä päästään pian ajatukseen siitä, että kun junat kerran kuitenkin joudutaan ajamaan melkein Helsinkiin asti, niin miksi niiden mukana ei sitten viedä myös matkustajia, jotka kumminkin ovat Helsinkiin matkalla.
> 
> Antero


Antero on ihan oikeassa. Pasilassa on vielä vähemmän tilaa kääntää noita junia kohti Ilmalaa kuin nyt Helsingissä, joten ne junat jouduttaisiin kääntämään joka tapauksessa Pasilan ja Helsingin välissä, käytännössä linnunlaulussa. 

Pasilassa on vielä varaukset nykyisten raiteiden länsipuolella 6+6 päättyvälle raiteelle. Niiltä alimmalta, eli nykyisen tavararatapihan tasolla olevilta raiteilta olisi vielä mahdollista saada juna rantaradan alittaen Ilmalaan, mutta junia jouduttaisiin Ilmalassa vekslaamaan edestakaisin useampaan kertaan, ennen kuin junat olisivat hallissa/seisontaraiteilla, joten tämä ei tule toteutumaan. Ylemmiltä 6 raiteelta ei taas ole mitään mahdollisuutta siirtää junia Ilmalaan. Nämä varaukset ovatkin olleet lähinnä autopikajunille ja lähiliikenteelle suunniteltuja. Lähiliikenteessä muutenkin osan junista seisauttaminen Pasilaan toimisi paremmin, sillä lähijunissa suurin osa matkustajista jää pois Pasilassa, kun taas kaukojunissa suurin osa matkustajista jatkaa Helsinkiin asti.

Nämä 6+6 raidevaraukset ovat Pisaran vaihtoehtona. Mikäli Pisara rakenntaan, näitä varauksia ei enää tarvita (pl. yhden lisäraiteen vaatima tila, joka rakennetaan lentorataan varautumisen ja pääradan kapasiteetin lisäämisen vuoksi jo parin vuoden sisään) ja kaupunki pääsee rakentamaan varauksien paikalle hyvinkin suuren määrän kerrosneliöitä, joten kaupungillakin on intressejä Pisaran rakentamiseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nämä 6+6 raidevaraukset ovat Pisaran vaihtoehtona. Mikäli Pisara rakenntaan, näitä varauksia ei enää tarvita (pl. yhden lisäraiteen vaatima tila, joka rakennetaan lentorataan varautumisen ja pääradan kapasiteetin lisäämisen vuoksi jo parin vuoden sisään) ja kaupunki pääsee rakentamaan varauksien paikalle hyvinkin suuren määrän kerrosneliöitä, joten kaupungillakin on intressejä Pisaran rakentamiseen.


Tämä on ihan hyvä pointti. Jos pisara vapauttaa rakennusmaata niin siinä voi kenties olla jotain järkeä jonkun kannalta. Tosin tällöin hyötyjän pitäisi olla mukana maksamassa pisaraa. Ja nythän sitä markkinoidaan valtakunnallisena hankkeena eli yritetään perustella mahdollisimman suuri valtion maksuosuus...

Tosin tässäkin tapauksessa täytyisi tietysti kysyä voisiko samat rakennusmaahyödyt saavuttaa toisella tavalla. Jos Tampereella rakennetaan kansi ratapihan päälle ja siihen pilvenpiirtäjiä niin eikö sama periaate toimikaan Pasilassa?

----------


## sane

> Tämä on ihan hyvä pointti. Jos pisara vapauttaa rakennusmaata niin siinä voi kenties olla jotain järkeä jonkun kannalta. Tosin tällöin hyötyjän pitäisi olla mukana maksamassa pisaraa. Ja nythän sitä markkinoidaan valtakunnallisena hankkeena eli yritetään perustella mahdollisimman suuri valtion maksuosuus...


Eikö nuo alueet ole valtion omistamia, eli kaavoitushyödyt valuvat valtiolle?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikö nuo alueet ole valtion omistamia, eli kaavoitushyödyt valuvat valtiolle?


Voi olla, mutta sittenkin täytyy pitää jotain lukua siitä, ettei makseta liikenneinvestointina kiinteistökehityshanketta. Se raha on nimittäin sitten pois "oikeista" liikenneinvestoinneista.

Tätä samaa teemaa on pohdittu useita kertoja erään nimeltä mainitsemattoman maantietunnelin kohdalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pasilassa on vielä varaukset nykyisten raiteiden länsipuolella 6+6 päättyvälle raiteelle. Niiltä alimmalta, eli nykyisen tavararatapihan tasolla olevilta raiteilta olisi vielä mahdollista saada juna rantaradan alittaen Ilmalaan, mutta junia jouduttaisiin Ilmalassa vekslaamaan edestakaisin useampaan kertaan, ennen kuin junat olisivat hallissa/seisontaraiteilla, joten tämä ei tule toteutumaan. Ylemmiltä 6 raiteelta ei taas ole mitään mahdollisuutta siirtää junia Ilmalaan. Nämä varaukset ovatkin olleet lähinnä autopikajunille ja lähiliikenteelle suunniteltuja.


Jos nuo uudet raiteet eivät päättyisi ihan seinään kuten vanhassa päärautatieasemassa, niin niissä voisi olla veturin ympäriajoa varten tarkoitetut vaihteet raiteiden eteläpäissä. Silloin ei tarvitse vekslata kokonaisia junarunkoja Pasilan ohi vaan veturi vetää junan nokka edellä Pasilaan ja siirtyy junan toiseen päähän. 

Periaatteessa 6 raidetta alaratapihan tasolla riittäisi pääradan päiväliikenteen kaukojunia varten. Yöjunat ja rantaradan kaukojunat voisivat käyttää ylätason raiteita. Yöjunia kulkee niin harvoin että ne voidan pistää ajamaan rantaradan poikki samassa tasossa jos ne eivät mahdu samaan aikaan alatason raiteille. 

Luontevin reitti ajaa  junia varikolle olisi vetää ne ristikkosillan alitse Käpylään asti ja peruuttaa ne sieltä ja päinvastoin sieltä pois. 




> Lähiliikenteessä muutenkin osan junista seisauttaminen Pasilaan toimisi paremmin, sillä lähijunissa suurin osa matkustajista jää pois Pasilassa, kun taas kaukojunissa suurin osa matkustajista jatkaa Helsinkiin asti.


En allekirjoita tuota että suurin osa lähiiliikenteen matkustajista jää pois Pasilassa. Nykytilanne on omien havaintojeni mukaan n 40 % osittain johtuen siitä että päärautatieasema on jatkoyhteyksien ja hankalien kävely-yhteyksien kannalta niin onneton, mutta jos tavoitellaan optimitilannetta niin selvästi suurempi osa matkustajista jatkaisi keskustaan asti. Jos lisäksi Pisaran korvikkeeksi saataisiin asema uusi  asema Helsinginkadun kohdalle niin Pasilan ohi matkustavia olisi vielä enemmän. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Teme444

> Uusiin ratoihin Leppävaaran ja Kauklahden sekä Keravan ja Riihimäen välillä sekä lentorataan kyllä sisältyy ajatus myös liikenteen lisäämisestä ja luotettavuuden parantamisesta. Ei niitä muuten suunniteltaisi


Kuten sanoin aiemmin. Kaupunkiratojen pidennykset eivät ole tuomassa lisäliikennettä, ainoastaan yhteysvälien pidentämistä. Kapasiteetti tarvetta tuollainen ei tuo lisää. Lisäradoilla tulevat uudet yhteydet toli lisäävät kapasiteetti tarvetta, mutta sen jo totesinkin. Lentorata käsittääkseni ei tuo yhtään uutta junaa itsessää. Jossain suunnitelmassa taisi olla yksi junavuoro lisää, jos en väärin muista.




> Junilla on jo tällä hetkellä niin paljon ongelmia pysyä aikatauluissa, että lisäkapasiteetin tarve Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä on selvä.


Lisäkapasiteetin, kyllä. Helsingin ja Pasilan välissä, ei. Sillä tuota lisäliikennettä voidaan ohjata Pasilan ohi, eikä sen tarvitse päätyä Helsingin Rautatieasemalle. Pisara betonoi liikenteen rautatieasemalle ja se ei ole se tärkein suunta sen enempää seudullisesti kuin maakunnallisestikkaan. Näin ollen sitä olemassa olevaa kapasiteettiä saataisiin hyödynnettyä paremmin sijoittamalla sitä muualle kuin Pasilan ja Helsingin väliin jolloin vapautuu ko. väliltä kapasiteettiä muuhun käyttöön. Tämä voidaan toteuttaa ilman Pisaraakin ja jopa paremmin. Toki se maksaa jotain mutta niin maksaa Pisarakin.




> Otetaan nyt taas vaihteen vuoksi se kakkoskeskusta käsittelyyn, eli jotain järkeä sen Pasilan roolin kanssa. Pasila on käytännössä saari jonka rajaa kaupunkimotarit ja keskuspuisto muusta kaupungista. Se on merkittävä työpaikka-alue ja jatkossa merkittävämpi, mutta ei ne pari tornia nyt sitä muuta että se nyt on kuitenkin aika pieni kaupunginosa varsinaiseen keskustaan verrattuna. Tämä on niiden Pasilan metrojenkin perusongelma, ei sinne nyt vaan ole niin kauheasti matkustajia vaikka se on vaihtohubi, semminkin kun sinne tulee jo lähijuna niminen metro kolmesta suunnasta.


Lopputulos tietysti on riippuvainen siitä miten Keski-Pasila aikanaan rakennetaan. Sen tiiviys ja korkeus on varsin ratkaisevaa ja sen integroituminen Itä- ja Länsi-Pasilaan. Vaikka alue rajautuisikin Koskelantiehen, niin sen ei tarvitse rajautua Nordenskiöninkatuun. Toki se voi sen tehdä.

Rehellisyyden nimessä olet kuitenkin sikäli oikeassa, ettei Pasila tai pasilaan päättyvä liikkuminen tarvitse kolmen suunnan junayhteyttä pohjoisesta sen enempää kuin siihen mahdollisesti paristakin suunnasta tulevaa metroyhteyttä. Siksipä tuota raideliikenne kapasiteettiä  kannattaa osin ajattaa Pasilan ohi. Mikäli, kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, osa Kehäradan liikenteestä ohjattaisiin metromaisena alkuperäisen metrosuunnitelman mukaan Pasilan ohi, kuten osa Rantaradan liikenteestäkin jäisi silloin Pasilaan ja Pasilan ja Helsingin väliin huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän kapasiteettiä kehittää muuta raideliikennettä. Koska Pasilaan päättyvä liikenne hoituu pienemmälläkin kapasiteetillä kuin nyt on tarjolla tuollainen paraintaisi raideliikenteen tavoittavuutta. Eräänlainen win-win-tilanne siis.

Vaikka keskustan alle rakenenttaisiin minkälaisia Pisaroita tahansa, ei sillä Pasilan kapasiteettiä kuitenkaan lisätä. Uuden pääteaseman rakentaminen Pasilaan nyt on ajatus joka paitsi torpedoi paitsi kaupunkikehitystä niin myös ampuu raideliikenteen kehitystä nilkkaan.

Jos uusia pääteasemia aletaan rakentamaan, niin fiksumpi ratkaisu on rakentaa omat pääteasemat niin rantaradalle kuin pääradallekkin. Kummankaan niistä ei ole kovinkaan järkevää sijaita Pasilassa. Käpylä ja ehkä Tali voisi olla otollisia paikkoja. Tällöin tosin jouduttaisiin funtsimaan kokonaan kaupungin sisäinen liikenne uusiksi.




> Olen samaa mieltä että integroimalla esim metro ja rautatielähiliikenne tai myös raitiotiet saavutettaisiin eheämpi kokonaisuus, mutta nykyisin menetelmin  tekninen integraatio on kallista eikä sillä saavuta sitä hyötyä mitä tarvittaisiin.


Tuosta hinnasta kunnollista selvitystä ei kait ole olemassakaan. Jos on niin näkisin sellaisen mielläni. Ihan äkkisiltään en kyllä niele väittämää, että se olisi erityisen kallista. Hyötypuolelle voidaan tietysti laskea paljonkin eriasioita ja jokiainen painottaa omia näkemyklsiään välttämättä. Itse kuitenkin väitä, että tuolla saadaan pääsääntöisesti kahde tyyppistä hyötyä. Ensimmäinen on se, että noin on lisättävissä suhteellisen nopeasti ja halvalla usean aseman voimalla raideliikenteen tavoitettavuutta erityisesti kantakaupunki alueella. Toinen on liikenteellinen eli tällöin saadaan kantakaupungin läpi kulkemaan runkolinjana heilureita nykyistä tehokkaammin, joka puolestaan on liikenteen operoinnin kannalta järkevää. Tähän lisänä voidaan laittaa sekin, että kun osa (heitetään hatusta vaikka 40%) nykyisestä rautatieasemalle suuntautuvista junista ja niiden matkustajista ei suuntaisikaan sen enempää Pasilan asemalle kuin Päärautatieasemalle vaan hajautetummin metromaisille asemille tuota kiisteltyä kapasiteettiä vapautuu muuhun käyttöön.




> Ennemin kannatan ns laajaa pisaraa eli rengasrataa johon on integroitu  kehärata, rantaradan ja pääradan kaupunkijunaliikenne keskustan junalenkin kautta, mutta että se erkanisi lännessä jo Huopalahdessa eikä vasta Pasilassa. Metrona sitä on turha rakentaa koska nykyisten ratojen tekniikan muuttaminen metroksi tulisi liian kalliiksi ja valtio tuskin niitä radoistaan luopuisi siihen käyttöön.


Mä en näe Pisarassa, en laajassa enkä suppeassa paljoakaan lisähyötyä saavutettavan. Rengasrata sen sijaan on eri juttu. Tosin sellaista kukaan kait ole vakavissaan ehdottanut. Siitä olemme yhtämieltä, että sen eroamisen olipa ratkaisu opulta mikä tahansa pitäisi tapahtua huomattavasti Pasilaa pohjoisempana.

Minäkään en usko, että valtio luopuu metristäkään omaa rataansa. En kyllä rehellisyyden nimessä nykyisessä poliittisessa tilanteessa ukos siihenkään, että noita valtion ratoja voitaisiin sovittaa yhteiskäyttöön. Toisaalta vaalit on tulossa (siis kuntavaalit) rapian vuoden päästä ja jos Eduskuntavaaleissa tulee isompi keikahdus (joka on nyt mahdollinen) niin ehkä, ehkä... kovin kaukaiselta sellainen vain just tällä hetkellä näyttää.




> Monissa eurooppalaisissa suurkaupungeissa on 2-4 erillistä raideliikennejärjestelmää josta järein on rautatie pääasiassa seudullisia ja lääniin sisäisiä matkoja varten, sitten välissä metro kaupunkialueen keskipitkiä ja kevein raitiotie kaupunginosien sisäisiä ja välisiä lyhyitä matkoja varten. Kävin viime viikolla Wienissä ja sielläkin on se työnjako voimassa ja vaikka tunneleita menee ristiin rastiin ja niiitä käyttää eri järjestelmät niin ei niitä ole turhaan rakennettu.


Tämä on totta. Samaa ideologiaa monessakin mielessä on noudatettu Aasiassakin jossa noita ollaan osin vasta toteuttamassa. Sama sopii monessa suhteessa myös Helsinkiin. Tosin tuo ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö nämä järjestelmät voi toimia yhteen osin samoilla radoilla ja asemilla, siis periatteessa.




> Ei sinänsä. Haaroittaminen olisi kuitenkin käytännössä kallis keikka. Nykyisen tunnelin alkupäässä on periaatteesa varaukset, mutta Kulosaaren sillan ja Kalasataman raidejärjestelyt eivät oikein sovi haaroittamiseen. Näiden muuttaminen vaatisi isoja töitä eikä Kalasataman osalta välttämättä ole lähitulevaisuudessa enää mahdollista. Näin on ainakin minulle väitetty aiempiin selvityksiin vedoten.


Samaa sanottiin muistaakseni aikanaan kun Vuosaaren metrosta oli puhetta. Hyvin onnistu, eikä kustannuksetkaan olee lopulta ihan mahdottomia. Minun tietääkseni tuo haaroittaminen onnistuu varsin helpotsi. Olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että Kalasataman asema nimen omaisesti sopii haaroittamiseen oikein hyvin (mahdollinen tuleva infra on sitten kokonaan toinen juttu). Tokihan se haaroittaminen maksaa, kuten muukin rakentaminen.




> Eikö nuo alueet ole valtion omistamia, eli kaavoitushyödyt valuvat valtiolle?


Aika pitkälti näin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samaa sanottiin muistaakseni aikanaan kun Vuosaaren metrosta oli puhetta. Hyvin onnistu, eikä kustannuksetkaan olee lopulta ihan mahdottomia. Minun tietääkseni tuo haaroittaminen onnistuu varsin helpotsi. Olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että Kalasataman asema nimen omaisesti sopii haaroittamiseen oikein hyvin (mahdollinen tuleva infra on sitten kokonaan toinen juttu). Tokihan se haaroittaminen maksaa, kuten muukin rakentaminen.


Metron haaroittamisen Kalasatamasta Pasilaan estää radan kapasiteetin alentaminen lyhentämällä asemat. Kaikki kapasiteetti tarvitaan Kalasataman ja Kaivokadun välille. Periaatteessa jokin osa näistä metromatkustajista ei ole matkalla Kaivokadulle vaan vaihtavat siellä juniin tai Mannerheimintien suuntaan. Mutta onko heitä kylliksi perustelemaan KalasatamaKaivokatu -suunnan tarjonnan vähentämistä ja siirtämistä Pasilan suuntaan? Ja millä tavalla tämä hoidettaisiin järkevästi linjastona?

Tukholmassa metro on suunniteltu haaraperiaatteella, mutta Slussenin ja T-Centralenin välillä onkin kaksi pariraidetta. Meillä haaraperiaate on toteutettu osin, mutta kapasiteetin alennus estää jatkohaaroitukset. Sillä on todella vaikea nähdä, että ensin lyhennetään asemia ja alennetaan kapasiteettia, ja sitten kapasiteettipulassa porattaisiinkin toinen tunneli. Vaikka mistäs sen tietää...  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Metron haaroittamisen Kalasatamasta Pasilaan estää radan kapasiteetin alentaminen lyhentämällä asemat. Kaikki kapasiteetti tarvitaan Kalasataman ja Kaivokadun välille. Periaatteessa jokin osa näistä metromatkustajista ei ole matkalla Kaivokadulle vaan vaihtavat siellä juniin tai Mannerheimintien suuntaan. Mutta onko heitä kylliksi perustelemaan KalasatamaKaivokatu -suunnan tarjonnan vähentämistä ja siirtämistä Pasilan suuntaan? Ja millä tavalla tämä hoidettaisiin järkevästi linjastona?
> 
> Tukholmassa metro on suunniteltu haaraperiaatteella, mutta Slussenin ja T-Centralenin välillä onkin kaksi pariraidetta. Meillä haaraperiaate on toteutettu osin, mutta kapasiteetin alennus estää jatkohaaroitukset. Sillä on todella vaikea nähdä, että ensin lyhennetään asemia ja alennetaan kapasiteettia, ja sitten kapasiteettipulassa porattaisiinkin toinen tunneli. Vaikka mistäs sen tietää... 
> 
> Antero


Kalasatamaan voisi rakentaa toisen aseman maan alle, johon pääsisi hisseillä ja perinteisin portain yläasemalta. Siitä tunneli Pasilaan, toiseen suuntaan rataa voisi jatkaa Laajasaloon. Rata voitaisiin toteuttaa myös junana, joka jatkaisi Pasilasta sitten eteenpäin vaikka Tikkurilaan, jonne on huonot yhteydet Herttoniemen ja Laajasalon suunnalta. Tai joka toinen vuoro Espoon keskukseen. Juna toimisi paremmin, sillä linja Laajasalosta Pasilaan yhdellä välipysäkillä voidaan toteuttaa suurin keskinopeuksin.

Laajasaloon tai Pasilaan metroa tehdessä ei ole mitään haittaakaan siitä, että Kaivokatu-Kalasatama-välillä ei ole enää kapasiteettia jäljellä - sillä ratahan kulkisi toki suoraan Pasilaan, eikä Kaivokadulle. Ainoastaan junat eivät voi käyttää nykyistä Kalasataman asemaa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> On myös edelleen muistettava se, että kaupunkiratojen jatkeet, kehärata tai mahdollinen lentokenttäratakaan eivät lisää kapasiteetti tarvetta Helsingissä yhtään nykyisestä. Kapasiteettitarve kasvaa uusien ratojen ja sitä kautta uusian yhteyksien myötä, ei vanhojen siirrolla.


Leppävaaran kaupunkiraiteen jatko Espooseen ja ehkä Kauklahteenkin hoituu nykyisillä vuoroilla joo. Ja jonnekin Nikkiläänkin voisi varmaan ihan vaan jatkaa K-junaa. Mutta vähänkään laajemmin katsoen ajatus ettei lisäkapasiteetille ole tarvetta ei yksinkertaisesti ole totta, joskin se tarve ei pääosin synny noista mainitsemistasi hankkeista, vaan niistä jotka jätit mainitsematta.

Klaukkalan rata vaatisi omat junansa, koska ei niitä kehäradan junia sen takia poisteta. Eikä Histasta, saatika Lohjalta tultaisi joka asemalla pysähtyvällä junalla (nykyisen A-junan jatkeella siis), vaan kyllä sinnekin pitäisi saada omat, hiukan nopeammat junat. Porvoon suuntaan sama homma.

Ja ajatus että rakennetaan lentorata ilman että lisätään junien määrää on aika päätön. Totta kai niin on mahdollista tehdä, mutta on täysin ilmeistä, että investoinnista halutaan täysi hyöty lisäämällä samalla junavuoroja. Nythän puhutaan jo Hyrylän paikallisjunaliikenteestä lentoradan kautta...




> Helsinki, Helsingin seutu ei tarvitse pistemäisiä yhteyksiä rautatieasemalle, vaan seudullisia jakavia yhteyksiä kantakaupunkialueelle, etenkin kun kantakaupunkialue on laajenemassa jatkuvasti.


Tuota, eikös Pisaraa perustella täsmälleen tällä argumentilla? Jääkö minulta nyt jotain ymmärtämättä?




> Sillä tuota lisäliikennettä voidaan ohjata Pasilan ohi, eikä sen tarvitse päätyä Helsingin Rautatieasemalle. Pisara betonoi liikenteen rautatieasemalle ja se ei ole se tärkein suunta sen enempää seudullisesti kuin maakunnallisestikkaan. Näin ollen sitä olemassa olevaa kapasiteettiä saataisiin hyödynnettyä paremmin sijoittamalla sitä muualle kuin Pasilan ja Helsingin väliin jolloin vapautuu ko. väliltä kapasiteettiä muuhun käyttöön.


Tuota, se Pisara ei mene rautatieasemalle, eikä siis betonoi mitään sinne. 

En nyt aivan ymmärrä, millaista vaihtoehtoa itse asiassa ehdotat; ehkä haluaisit selittää? Alla arvauksiani:
Maxi-pisara alkaen jo Huopalahdesta? Joo, ilman muuta selvittämisen arvoinen, joskin ehkä liian kallis suhteessa hyötyihin.Kaupunkiratojen muuttaminen metrotekniikalle? Hyödyt kyseenalaisia: liikennöinnin ja infran siirtäminen HSL:lle toisi niistä jo useimmat.Ratojen muuttaminen metroksi ja laajempi integraatio uusilla tunneleilla? Miten ja mistä? Hintaa alkaisia tosiaan tulla jo jonkin verran.

Minusta parasta metron ja junan integrointia olisi sujuva vaihto Hakaniemessä. Ilman vaihtoja kaikkialta kaikkialle ei onnistu raskailla raiteilla missään, mutta jos yhdellä sujuvalla vaihdolla pääsee lähes kaikille raskasraideasemille, on se melko hyvä systeemi. Nykyään metron ja junan välillä vaihtaminenhan on aivan käsittämättömän hankalaa. Laajenevan kantakaupungin liikenne yleisemmin taas kannattaisi hoitaa kehittämällä ja laajentamalla ratikkaverkostoa.

----------


## j-lu

> Ratojen muuttaminen metroksi ja laajempi integraatio uusilla tunneleilla? Miten ja mistä? Hintaa alkaisia tosiaan tulla jo jonkin verran.


Tästä oli aiemmin jossain säikeessä keskustelua ja tunnelia ei siis tarvittaisi integraatiossa sen enempää kuin mitä Pisara edellyttää: Pasilasta Kalasatamaan/Sörnäisiin ja Pasilasta Töölön kautta Kamppiin. Tuolla tavoin saataisiin yhteydet itä- ja länsimetrosta pääradalle ja kaikkiin sen Pasilan jälkeisiin haaroihin.

Teoriassahan tuo olisi raskasraideliikenteen riemuvoitto. Seudullisia vaihdottomia yhteyksiä kaikkialta kaikkialle. Käytännössä homma tyssää länsimetron vajaamittaisiin laitureihin.

----------


## Teme444

> Metron haaroittamisen Kalasatamasta Pasilaan estää radan kapasiteetin alentaminen lyhentämällä asemat. Kaikki kapasiteetti tarvitaan Kalasataman ja Kaivokadun välille. Periaatteessa jokin osa näistä metromatkustajista ei ole matkalla Kaivokadulle vaan vaihtavat siellä juniin tai Mannerheimintien suuntaan. Mutta onko heitä kylliksi perustelemaan KalasatamaKaivokatu -suunnan tarjonnan vähentämistä ja siirtämistä Pasilan suuntaan? Ja millä tavalla tämä hoidettaisiin järkevästi linjastona?


Olen anatanut itselleni kertoa, että noin kaksi kolmasosaa Rautatientorin käyttäjistä, jatkaa jollain muulla liikenne välineellä tai tulevt jollain muulla liikenne välineellä. Tieto voi olla väärä, mutta tuollainen käsitys mulla on.

Mitä kapasiteetin alennukseen tulee, niin tuo on suhteellisen helppo. Tämä perustuu simulaatioon joka on tehty Itäkeskuksessa ja sen perusteella mitä tiedän olisi sovitettavissa myös Kalasatamaan.

Itäkeskuksessa on siis simuloitu liikennettä jossa toteutuma olisi jokaisen nykyisen vuoron välissä tuleva Mellunmäestä/Vuosaaresta tuleva, itäkeskuksessa kääntyvä metro. Tällöin asemalle tulisi metro 2 minuutin välein. Joka toinen kääntyisi ympäri ja joka toinen jatkaisi Ruoholahteen. Vastaavasti voitaisiin tehdä myös Helsingin ns. ydinalueella. Tällöin vuoroväli Mellunmäestä ja Vuosaaresta olisi 8 minuuttia. Tämä lisäksi ajettaisiin "ydinlinjaa" Kalasatamasta Tapiolaan, niin ikään 8 minuutin vuorovälillä. Kantakaupunkialueella oltaisiin siis jatkuvasti 4 minuutin vuorovälillä, kuten nykyään ollaan. Samoin 4 minuutin vuoroväliin pääsee Itäkeskus - Kalasatama väli. Tämä edellyttää yhden lisäraiteen rakentamista Kalasataman asemalle, mutta Tilahan on jo olemassa tätä varten  länsisuunnan laiturilla.




> Leppävaaran kaupunkiraiteen jatko Espooseen ja ehkä Kauklahteenkin hoituu nykyisillä vuoroilla joo. Ja jonnekin Nikkiläänkin voisi varmaan ihan vaan jatkaa K-junaa. Mutta vähänkään laajemmin katsoen ajatus ettei lisäkapasiteetille ole tarvetta ei yksinkertaisesti ole totta, joskin se tarve ei pääosin synny noista mainitsemistasi hankkeista, vaan niistä jotka jätit mainitsematta.


Kaupunkiratojen vuoroväli on nyt 10 minuuttia. Niiden vuoroväliä on kaavalitu lyhennettäväksi 8 minuuttiin. Näiden junien tarvitsema kapasiteettilisä on laskettu Helsingin päässä korvattavan lyhyemmällä kääntäajalla. Tämä itsessään ei sii lisää kapasiteettitarvetta Helsingissä. Myöskään linjapituus ei lisää asemakapasiteetin tarvetta yhtään. Helsingin päässä on se ja sama ajaako kyseinen juna Leppävaaraan asti vai ajaako se sittenkin vaikka Espoonkeskukseen, jonne kaupunkiraiteita on ehdotettu rakennettavaksi vuoteen 2020 mennessä.

Sen sijaan kuten kirjoitin, niin noiden junien ajattaminen Pasilan ohi ja pääteaseman oleminen muualla kuin Rautatieasemalla vähentää noiden varaamaa aseman kapasiteettia, jolloin ko. kapasiteetti on muussa käytössä. Edelleen kuten sanoin, niin muu seutuliikenne kulkisi nykyiseen tapaansa, ainoa siirrettävä olisi kaupunkiraideliikenne ja esim. Kirkkonummen suunnan junat tulisivat asemalle. Näin voitaisiin palvella kumpaakin tarvetta. Sopiva hubi olisi Leppävaarassa.




> Klaukkalan rata vaatisi omat junansa, koska ei niitä kehäradan junia sen takia poisteta. Eikä Histasta, saatika Lohjalta tultaisi joka asemalla pysähtyvällä junalla (nykyisen A-junan jatkeella siis), vaan kyllä sinnekin pitäisi saada omat, hiukan nopeammat junat. Porvoon suuntaan sama homma.


Katso yllä.




> Ja ajatus että rakennetaan lentorata ilman että lisätään junien määrää on aika päätön. Totta kai niin on mahdollista tehdä, mutta on täysin ilmeistä, että investoinnista halutaan täysi hyöty lisäämällä samalla junavuoroja. Nythän puhutaan jo Hyrylän paikallisjunaliikenteestä lentoradan kautta...


Lentoradan idea on nimen omaan ollut siinä, että olemassa olevat kaukojunat siirretään ajamaan eri reittiä kuin mitä ne nykyisin ajavat. Se itsessään ei tuota yhtään uutta junaa. Se ei siis tuota lisäkapasiteetti tarvetta yhtään lisää. HSL ehdotuksessa on tällä hetkellä mukana ratakapasiteetin välityskyvyn lisääminen (oiskohan ollu hintalappu 150m) välillä Pasila - Riihimäki (muistaakseni), jonka voisi hyvin korvata lentoradalla. Hinta toki on toinen.




> Tuota, eikös Pisaraa perustella täsmälleen tällä argumentilla? Jääkö minulta nyt jotain ymmärtämättä?


Perustella saa, mutta tosiasia on se, että Pisara tuottaa tasan yhden uuden aseman. Ei kovin seudullista minusta. Lisäksi on minusta myös ymmärrettävä se, että rakennettiimpä minkälainen järjestelmä tahansa on sen kyettävä palvelemaan myös kantakaupungin sisäisiä liikkumistarpeita. Pisaralle moista funtiota on liki mahdotonta nähdä.




> Tuota, se Pisara ei mene rautatieasemalle, eikä siis betonoi mitään sinne.


Kyllä sinne se nimen omaisesti menee. No ehkä oikeammin rautatietorille ja vieläpä niin, että se ei ole muiden järjestelmien kanssa synkrossa. Lisäksi Pisaran rakentaminen tosiaan betonoi kaikki kantakaupungin rautatiehankkeet vähintään 30 vuodeksi. Lisäksi kun Pisara on kerran tehty niin kaikki siis korostan *kaikki* muut on oltava sen kanssa synkrossa. Tämä puolestaan tulee vaikuttamaan koko maan rautitie -hankkeisiin ja paljon pidempään kun sueraavat 30 vuotta.




> En nyt aivan ymmärrä, millaista vaihtoehtoa itse asiassa ehdotat; ehkä haluaisit selittää? Alla arvauksiani:
> Maxi-pisara alkaen jo Huopalahdesta? Joo, ilman muuta selvittämisen arvoinen, joskin ehkä liian kallis suhteessa hyötyihin.Kaupunkiratojen muuttaminen metrotekniikalle? Hyödyt kyseenalaisia: liikennöinnin ja infran siirtäminen HSL:lle toisi niistä jo useimmat.Ratojen muuttaminen metroksi ja laajempi integraatio uusilla tunneleilla? Miten ja mistä? Hintaa alkaisia tosiaan tulla jo jonkin verran.


Noista maxi-Pisara on selvittämisen arvoinen kyllä, mutta kuten sanot, niin epärealistinen. Mitä tuossa kirjoitin niin kaupunkiratojen muuttaminen siten, että niitä voisi operoida myös metrolla, jossa yhteydessä laajennetaan metroverrkoa. Hyötynä on eriliikennejärjestelmien parempi yhteen toimivuus. Jos se on sinusta kyseenalaista, niin olen kyllä vähän ihmeissäni. Samassa yhteydessä metroverkon laajentaminen tuottaa useita uusia asemia, jolloin tavoitettavuus paranee oleellisesti. Senkin merkityksen oleminen "kyseenalainen" on minusta aika outoa. Etenkin kun samalla saadaan heilurilinjat aikaan, joilla on omat etunsa, joista tälläkin palstalla ollaan puhuttu aiemmin.

Mitä ratojen ja tunnelien rakentamiseen tulee, niin nuo molemmat mistä olen puhunut on samaa luokkaa Pisaran kanssa. Eli jos jätetään rakentamatta Pisara ja Itämeron jatke, niin kyseisillä rahoilla ehdottamani hankeet voidaan toteuttaa. Kyse on lähinnä siitä minkälainen priositeetti eri hankkeille asetetaan.




> Minusta parasta metron ja junan integrointia olisi sujuva vaihto Hakaniemessä. Ilman vaihtoja kaikkialta kaikkialle ei onnistu raskailla raiteilla missään, mutta jos yhdellä sujuvalla vaihdolla pääsee lähes kaikille raskasraideasemille, on se melko hyvä systeemi. Nykyään metron ja junan välillä vaihtaminenhan on aivan käsittämättömän hankalaa. Laajenevan kantakaupungin liikenne yleisemmin taas kannattaisi hoitaa kehittämällä ja laajentamalla ratikkaverkostoa.


Kantakaupunki tarvitsee kahden tasoista liikennejärjestelmää. Se tarvitsee raskaita runkoyhteyksiä (juna ja metro), joilla voidaan nopeasti siirtää suuria ihmismääriä kantakaupungin eri painopistealueiden välillä. Tämä on erityisen tärkeää kun kantakaupunkialue mitä ilmeisemmin laajenee kokoajan. Samalla nuo runkojärjestelmillä syötetään ihmisiä kantakaupunkiin ja sieltä pois. Mitä enemmän tuolla järjestelmällä on asemia sitä pienempi on kuormitus kokonaisuuden toisella osalla, sen jakavalla osalla. Tuo kevyempi järjestelmä on tai oikeammin sen tulisi olla raitiovaunu. Siinä olemme samaa mieltä, että raitiovaunu järjestelmää tulisi laajentaa ja kehittää.




> Tästä oli aiemmin jossain säikeessä keskustelua ja tunnelia ei siis tarvittaisi integraatiossa sen enempää kuin mitä Pisara edellyttää: Pasilasta Kalasatamaan/Sörnäisiin ja Pasilasta Töölön kautta Kamppiin. Tuolla tavoin saataisiin yhteydet itä- ja länsimetrosta pääradalle ja kaikkiin sen Pasilan jälkeisiin haaroihin.
> 
> Teoriassahan tuo olisi raskasraideliikenteen riemuvoitto. Seudullisia vaihdottomia yhteyksiä kaikkialta kaikkialle. Käytännössä homma tyssää länsimetron vajaamittaisiin laitureihin.


Toinen ongelma mikä tuosta muodostuisi on se, ettei se helpottaisi lainkaan rautatieasemalle kohdistuvaa painetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen anatanut itselleni kertoa, että noin kaksi kolmasosaa Rautatientorin käyttäjistä, jatkaa jollain muulla liikenne välineellä tai tulevt jollain muulla liikenne välineellä. Tieto voi olla väärä, mutta tuollainen käsitys mulla on.


Kyllä voi hyvinkin olla näin, kun kerran on tehty kaikki Kaivokadun kautta -joukkoliikennejärjestelmä.




> Itäkeskuksessa on siis simuloitu liikennettä jossa toteutuma olisi jokaisen nykyisen vuoron välissä tuleva Mellunmäestä/Vuosaaresta tuleva, itäkeskuksessa kääntyvä metro. Tällöin asemalle tulisi metro 2 minuutin välein. Joka toinen kääntyisi ympäri ja joka toinen jatkaisi Ruoholahteen. Vastaavasti voitaisiin tehdä myös Helsingin ns. ydinalueella.


Itäkeskuksen asemalla on kolme raidetta, missään muualla ei. Eli kun ajetaan systeemin teknistä minimivuoroväliä, silloin aikaa ei riitä vaihtaa suuntaa ja raidetta ilman kolmatta raidetta.

Mutta siis virhehän on se, että alennetaan kapasiteettia niin, että on pakko ajaa normaalitilanteessa systeemin minimivuoroväliä. Sillä suljetaan pois kaikki joustavat liikennöintimahdollisuudet.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Kaupunkiratojen vuoroväli on nyt 10 minuuttia. Niiden vuoroväliä on kaavalitu lyhennettäväksi 8 minuuttiin. Näiden junien tarvitsema kapasiteettilisä on laskettu Helsingin päässä korvattavan lyhyemmällä kääntäajalla.


Tarkennus, kaupunkiratojen vuoroväli on 10 minuuttia haaroilla (ja jatkeella), mutta (keskimäärin) 5 minuuttia yhteisillä osuuksilla, eli Helsinki-Huopalahti ja Helsinki-Tikkurila. Vuorovälin lyhentäminen on mielenkiintoinen tieto, pystytkö esittämään lähteen? Myös Helsingin kääntöajan lyhentämisestä penäisin faktaa - en nimittäin kannata asiaa lainkaan.





> Lentoradan idea on nimen omaan ollut siinä, että olemassa olevat kaukojunat siirretään ajamaan eri reittiä kuin mitä ne nykyisin ajavat. Se itsessään ei tuota yhtään uutta junaa. Se ei siis tuota lisäkapasiteetti tarvetta yhtään lisää.


Se ei tuota tarvetta lisää, mutta tarve on jo olemassa. Lentoradan myötä voidaan lisätä pääradalle R-/Z-tyyppistä seudullista lähiliikennettä.





> HSL ehdotuksessa on tällä hetkellä mukana ratakapasiteetin välityskyvyn lisääminen (oiskohan ollu hintalappu 150m) välillä Pasila - Riihimäki (muistaakseni), jonka voisi hyvin korvata lentoradalla. Hinta toki on toinen.


Tuolla taidetaan tarkoittaa lisäraidetta Kytömaan ja Riihimäen välille (sinne mistä kolmas vielä puuttuu), sekä erillisiä pienempiä projekteja pitkin matkaa. Tuo hanke ei sisällä esim. 5. ja 6. raidetta Pasilan ja Keravan välille, joka olisi Lentoradan vaihtoehto (mutta huonompi).





> Kyllä sinne se nimen omaisesti menee. No ehkä oikeammin rautatietorille ja vieläpä niin, että se ei ole muiden järjestelmien kanssa synkrossa.


Tai vielä oikeammin Aleksanterinkadun nurkille.  :Wink:  ...ja suunnitelluilla vuoroväleillä synkronointi muiden järjestelmien kanssa on käytännössä merkityksetöntä.





> Lisäksi kun Pisara on kerran tehty niin kaikki siis korostan *kaikki* muut on oltava sen kanssa synkrossa. Tämä puolestaan tulee vaikuttamaan koko maan rautitie -hankkeisiin ja paljon pidempään kun sueraavat 30 vuotta.


Nyt en ymmärrä. Ei kaupunkiratojen ja pidemmän matkan liikenteen liikennöinti nytkään vaadi mitään synkronointia, eikä sellaista edes juurikaan ole. "Juurikaan" siksi, että Helsingin asemalla jonkin verran vaihdellaan kalustoa kesken päivää kaupunkiradan junien ja seutulähiliikenteen välillä, mutta hyvin vähän. Pisaran myötä tätäkään ei enää tehdä (kun ei voida), joten liikennöinti olisi täysin toisistaan erillään. Ja kuten sanoin, se on käytännössä sitä jo nyt. Mitä siis tarkoitit tuolla lainatulla väitteellä? Pääradan ja "rantapuolen" kaupunkiradat Pisara kieltämättä yhdistää toisiinsa, mutta senhän tekee aiemmin Kehäratakin.

----------


## j-lu

> Toinen ongelma mikä tuosta muodostuisi on se, ettei se helpottaisi lainkaan rautatieasemalle kohdistuvaa painetta.


Nyt en ymmärrä. Rautatieasemalla on "painetta" siksi, että kaikki junat ajetaan sinne. Ei monikaan lähijunamatkustaja ole varsinaisesti menossa Rautatieasemalle tai edes sen lähiympäristöön. Jos esim. Leppävaarasta pääsisi Töölön ja/tai Sörkan kautta Itäkeskukseen, niin kyllähän se Rautatieaseman painetta vähentäisi. Paine johtuu nimenomaan siitä, että Leppävaarasta ei pääse junalla muualle kantakaupunkiin kuin Rautatieasemalle (ja Pasilaan, jos Pasilan kantakaupungiksi laskee).

----------


## Teme444

> Itäkeskuksen asemalla on kolme raidetta, missään muualla ei. Eli kun ajetaan systeemin teknistä minimivuoroväliä, silloin aikaa ei riitä vaihtaa suuntaa ja raidetta ilman kolmatta raidetta.


Kuten vissiin huomasitkin, niin kirjoitin aiemmin, että edellytyksenä tuossa tosiaan on kolmannen raiteen rakentaminen Kalasatamaan. Sille olisi tilaakin lännen suunnan asemalaiturin oikeallapuolella (kulkusuuntaan nähden. Tällöin Kalasataman aseman olisi hyvinkin saman oloinen Itäkeskuksen aseman kanssa.




> Mutta siis virhehän on se, että alennetaan kapasiteettia niin, että on pakko ajaa normaalitilanteessa systeemin minimivuoroväliä. Sillä suljetaan pois kaikki joustavat liikennöintimahdollisuudet


No jos ei mitään muuta positiivistä, niin tästä nyt ainakin olemme yhtä mieltä.




> Tarkennus, kaupunkiratojen vuoroväli on 10 minuuttia haaroilla (ja jatkeella), mutta (keskimäärin) 5 minuuttia yhteisillä osuuksilla, eli Helsinki-Huopalahti ja Helsinki-Tikkurila. Vuorovälin lyhentäminen on mielenkiintoinen tieto, pystytkö esittämään lähteen? Myös Helsingin kääntöajan lyhentämisestä penäisin faktaa - en nimittäin kannata asiaa lainkaan.


Täsmälleen näin. Tuossa siis yhden yksittäisen raiteen vuorovälistä. Vuorovälin lyhennys ainakin on kirjattuna Pisaran loppuselvityksessä. Lisäksi se on ainakin jossain kokousmuistiossa HSLlä. En tämän takia kyllä ota luuria käteen ja ala soittelemaan joten joutuu tukeutumaan muistiin. Tämä jokatapauksessa liittyy Pisaraan, jolloin tietysti Pisaran kautta kulkevat junat kääntyvät "kierrossa" ja loppu kaloston pääsääntöisinä kääntymisaka muutoksina oli mainittu 20 min --> 16 min ja 10 min --> 8 min. Muunkin laisia kääntymisaikoja on, mutta niistä ei tässä kohdin ainakaan mun hatara muisti sano mitään.




> Nyt en ymmärrä. Ei kaupunkiratojen ja pidemmän matkan liikenteen liikennöinti nytkään vaadi mitään synkronointia, eikä sellaista edes juurikaan ole.


Mikä on suoraan sanoen yksi idioottimaisuus. Kaikkien liikennemuotojen kaupunkiseudulla pitäisi tukea toisiaan.




> Pisaran myötä tätäkään ei enää tehdä (kun ei voida), joten liikennöinti olisi täysin toisistaan erillään. Ja kuten sanoin, se on käytännössä sitä jo nyt. Mitä siis tarkoitit tuolla lainatulla väitteellä? Pääradan ja "rantapuolen" kaupunkiradat Pisara kieltämättä yhdistää toisiinsa, mutta senhän tekee aiemmin Kehäratakin.


Syngronointi on ehkä väärä sana mitä itse hain takaa. Jokatapauksessa ajatus on se, että kun pisaraa käyttävät junat joutuvat ylittämään kaukojunien käyttämät radat, niin tuo on jokatapauksessa huomioitava liikennettä suunniteltaessa. Tämä puolestaan johtaa siihen, että suhteellisen pienikin häiriö jossain päin Suomesa halvaannuttaa pahimmassa tapauksessa joko raideliikenteen PK-seudulla tai toisinpäin. Tämä vaikutus, joskin lievempänä on myös Kehäradalla. Kehäradan tapauksessa tosin on muita etuja.

Tämän lisäksi pitää muistaa, että kun raideliikennettä Helsingissä suunnitellaan ja rakennetaan sillä pitäisi olla kahdenlainen rooli. Sen pitäisi pystyä palvelemaan kehyskunnista tulevia matkustajia joiden matkan päämäärä on Helsingissä. Toisenä jota ei pidä väheksyä on matkustajien palveleminen kantakaupunkialueen sisällä. Pisara ei käytönnössä vastaa lainkaan jälkimmäiseen tarpeeseen.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Lentoradan idea on nimen omaan ollut siinä, että olemassa olevat kaukojunat siirretään ajamaan eri reittiä kuin mitä ne nykyisin ajavat. Se itsessään ei tuota yhtään uutta junaa.


Uhkaa mennä jankkaamiseksi, mutta skenaario, jossa lentorata rakennetaan ja liikennettä ei lisätä on absurdi. Se on teoriassa mahdollinen, mutta käytännössä täysin epäuskottava. Jos ratakapasiteettia lisätään, on selvää, että lisäystä halutaan käyttää. Ja kääntäen, jos lentoradan rakentaminen ei mahdollista lisäjunia, ei sitä myöskään rakenneta.

Se on toki totta, että lentorata ei sinänsä _aiheuta_ tuota lisätarvetta, mutta tämä on aivan irrelevanttia. Ei mikään muukaan rata aiheuta lisäjunia, vaan niitä junia liieknnöidään niillä radoilla koska voidaan.




> Kyllä sinne se nimen omaisesti menee. No ehkä oikeammin rautatietorille ja vieläpä niin, että se ei ole muiden järjestelmien kanssa synkrossa.


Pisaran keskusta-asema on suunnilleen vanhan YO-talon kohdalla. Jos se on Rautatieasemalla, niin sitten on  Kampin ja Kaisaniemen metroasematkin.




> Mitä ratojen ja tunnelien rakentamiseen tulee, niin nuo molemmat mistä olen puhunut on samaa luokkaa Pisaran kanssa. Eli jos jätetään rakentamatta Pisara ja Itämeron jatke, niin kyseisillä rahoilla ehdottamani hankeet voidaan toteuttaa.


Vähän selaimella en edelleenkään saanut oikein kokonaiskuvaa, että mitä nyt siis ehdotit. Se on selväää, että Pisaran ja itämetron hinnalla (yhteensä 1,2 miljardia tai enemmän) voi rakentaa vaikka mitä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:19 ----------




> Syngronointi on ehkä väärä sana mitä itse hain takaa. Jokatapauksessa ajatus on se, että kun pisaraa käyttävät junat joutuvat ylittämään kaukojunien käyttämät radat.


Pisaraa käyttävät junat eivät joudu linjaliikenteessä ylittämään kaukojunien käyttämiä raiteita. Kuten ne eivät ylitä nytkään, eivätkä kehäradan myötäkään (eri tasossa ylityksiä ei lasketa).

Jos olet eri mieltä, niin selitä ihmeessä, että missä kohtaa tuo ylitys tapahtuu.

----------


## Teme444

> Uhkaa mennä jankkaamiseksi, mutta skenaario, jossa lentorata rakennetaan ja liikennettä ei lisätä on absurdi. Se on teoriassa mahdollinen, mutta käytännössä täysin epäuskottava. Jos ratakapasiteettia lisätään, on selvää, että lisäystä halutaan käyttää. Ja kääntäen, jos lentoradan rakentaminen ei mahdollista lisäjunia, ei sitä myöskään rakenneta.


Absurdi tai ei, mutta tosiasia on se, ettei tuota liikenteenlisäystä voida juurikaan tehdä lentoradan tullessa juurikaan, koska se raidekapasiteetti on varsin hyvin käytetty nyt jo tuolla Keravan pohjoispuolella. Ilman lisä raidekapasiteettiä siellä liikennettä voidaa lisätä lähinnä Helsinki-Kerava välillä. Keravalta pohjoiseen sen raidakapasiteetin syö sitten satamaliikenne. Sikäli mikäli Satamaradan kapasiteetti saadaan käyttöön. Tietty toinen vaihtoehto on se, että kontit tai kamat ylipäänsä roudataan eteenpäin kumipyörillä. Se mihin tuolla ratakapasiteetin lisäyksellä olisi järkevä pyrkiä olisi lisäämään yhteyksiä joilla ei ole hertasen väliä kulkeeko ne lentoasemankautta vai ei. Tälläisiä on mm. idänsuunnan liikenne esim. Venäjälle.




> Vähän selaimella en edelleenkään saanut oikein kokonaiskuvaa, että mitä nyt siis ehdotit. Se on selväää, että Pisaran ja itämetron hinnalla (yhteensä 1,2 miljardia tai enemmän) voi rakentaa vaikka mitä.


Pähkinän kuoressa ajatus oli se, että Mellumäen suunan metro taivutetaan Kalasatamasta Pasilaan ja Meilahteen, josta edelleen Munkkivuoren kautta Pitäjänmäkeen, jossa se yhdistyy kaupunkiraiteisiin. Toinen on 70-luvulla rakentamatta jätetty metrotunneli Haagasta Kamppiin, jota jatkettaisiin Erottajan kautta Kauppatorille. Pohjoisessa tämä yhdistyisi kehärataan. Järjestelmien integrointi toteutettaisiin joko siten, että olemassa olevat kaupunkiraiteet saavat ilmajohtimen lisäksi virtakiskon tai ajettava kalusto korvataan kalustolla joka kykenee ottamaan virtansa molemmista järjestelmistä. Molemmissa tunnelipituus on samaa luokkaa Pisaran kanssa. Tosin asema tiheys on suurempi, joka kasvattaa kustannuksia. Vastaavasti tuolla saadaan samantasoinen hyöty kuin pisarasta, jonka lisäksi pystytään palvelemaan myös kantakaupungin sisäistä liikennettä.




> Pisaraa käyttävät junat eivät joudu linjaliikenteessä ylittämään kaukojunien käyttämiä raiteita. Kuten ne eivät ylitä nytkään, eivätkä kehäradan myötäkään (eri tasossa ylityksiä ei lasketa).
> 
> Jos olet eri mieltä, niin selitä ihmeessä, että missä kohtaa tuo ylitys tapahtuu.


Ainakin käsitys mikä minulla on, on se sellainen, että Pisaran kumpaakaan päähän ei ole tulossa eritasoisia raideliittymiä. Tällöin pisaraan tuleva tai siitä poistuva juna (tunnellista ja ajosuunnasta riippuen) joutuu ylittämään kaukojunien linjaraiteet ihan linjaliikenteessä joko Pasilan eteläpuolella tai pohjoispuolella.

----------


## Max

> Ainakin käsitys mikä minulla on, on se sellainen, että Pisaran kumpaakaan päähän ei ole tulossa eritasoisia raideliittymiä. Tällöin pisaraan tuleva tai siitä poistuva juna (tunnellista ja ajosuunnasta riippuen) joutuu ylittämään kaukojunien linjaraiteet ihan linjaliikenteessä joko Pasilan eteläpuolella tai pohjoispuolella.


Silloinkinko, jos asemajärjestys on:
Ilmala - Pasila - Ooppera - Keskusta - Hakaniemi - (Alppila -) Pasila - Käpylä
tai päinvastoin?

----------


## tlajunen

> Ainakin käsitys mikä minulla on, on se sellainen, että Pisaran kumpaakaan päähän ei ole tulossa eritasoisia raideliittymiä. Tällöin pisaraan tuleva tai siitä poistuva juna (tunnellista ja ajosuunnasta riippuen) joutuu ylittämään kaukojunien linjaraiteet ihan linjaliikenteessä joko Pasilan eteläpuolella tai pohjoispuolella.


No ei joudu. Kannattaa tutustua siihen, missä tällä hetkellä kaukoliikenneraiteet sijaitsevat kaupunkiradan raiteisiin nähden. Vinkki: kaukoliikenneraiteet sijaitsevat Pääradalla länsilaidalla, ja Rantaradalla itälaidalla. Pisara erkanee kokonaisuuteen nähden "ulkolaidoilta", jossa kaupunkiradan raiteet ovat.

----------


## Timppak

> Ainakin käsitys mikä minulla on, on se sellainen, että Pisaran kumpaakaan päähän ei ole tulossa eritasoisia raideliittymiä. Tällöin pisaraan tuleva tai siitä poistuva juna (tunnellista ja ajosuunnasta riippuen) joutuu ylittämään kaukojunien linjaraiteet ihan linjaliikenteessä joko Pasilan eteläpuolella tai pohjoispuolella.


http://chbsit101.crescomhosting.fi/pisara/
tuolta voi käydä tutkimassa Pisaran yleissuunnitelman kommentointiversiota linjauksesta. Näkyy, ettei raiteita ylitetä.

----------


## Markku K

> Haaroittaminen olisi kuitenkin käytännössä kallis keikka. Nykyisen tunnelin alkupäässä on periaatteesa varaukset,* mutta Kulosaaren sillan ja Kalasataman raidejärjestelyt eivät oikein sovi haaroittamiseen*. Näiden muuttaminen vaatisi isoja töitä eikä Kalasataman osalta välttämättä ole lähitulevaisuudessa enää mahdollista. Näin on ainakin minulle väitetty aiempiin selvityksiin vedoten.


Millä tavalla raidejärjestelyt eivät mielstäsi sovi haaroittamiseen tunnelin suulla?

----------


## Antero Alku

Vilkuilin muista syistä Pisaran hiljan valmistunutta YVA-selostusta. Löytyihän sieltä hyvä selitys Pisarainnolle kuvasta 6.17 sivulla 43: parhaassa tapauksessa voidaan romuttaa 28 raitiovaunua.

Arvaan kyllä, että liikennemallien teorialla voidaan vakuuttaa tätä yhtä lailla kuin että automaattimetro vähentää pääradan lähijunaliikennettä. Mutta elävä elämä ei mene ihan niin. Vaikka Töölön ja Hakaniemen Pisara-asemien kävelyetäisyydelle ei tarvitse vaihtaa junasta ratikkaan, vastaavien kahden ratikkapysäkin käyttäjämäärä ei kuormita 28:aa raitiovaunua.

Myös bussiliikenteen supistuskartta (kuva 6.15, sivu 43) on epäuskottava. 20 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkevasta poikittaisliikenteen bussitarjonnasta ei ole vähennettävää, koska palvelutaso käy sietämättömäksi. Ennustejärjestelmä ei toimi aikatauluilla, eli se ei tiedä mitään käytännön matkustamisesta ja todellisista vaihtojen aiheuttamista matka-aikalisäyksistä.

Niin, ja mitä pidetään Pisaran vaihtoehtona? Lähiliikenteen pääteaseman siirtämistä Pasilaan. Missähän sieltä löytyy tilaa vähintään yhdeksälle päättyvälle raiteelle, jossa voidaan muuttaa junakokoonpanoja ja vaihtaa junia radoilta toisille? Ei mistään, ja onhan VR-Yhtymän Antti Jaatinen jo myöntänyt Hesarin haastattelussa 23.2.2011, että ehkä ne vaihtotyöt Helsingissä pitäisi kumminkin lopettaa:



> Ongelma on Helsingin ratapiha: vaikka Pisara-rata päätettäisiin tehdä heti, sen tulo kestäisi kymmenen vuotta. ... Voitaisiinko esimerkiksi lähiliikennettä ajaa enemmän vakiokokoonpanoilla. Silloin ei tarvitse ruuhka-aikaan tehdä ratapihalla vaihtotöitä, joka syö kapasiteettia.


Tästähän olen kirjoittanut täällä aikaisemmin ja saanut kirjoituksistani tuomion. Tuomitaanko nyt Jaatinen?

Antero

----------


## late-

> Millä tavalla raidejärjestelyt eivät mielstäsi sovi haaroittamiseen tunnelin suulla?


Haaroittamista edeltävälle asemalle olisi toiminnallisesti hyvä saada kolme laituriraidetta. Tätä on pidetty ainakin alkuperäisessä metron suunnittelussa lähtökohtana. Ymmärtääkseni lähinnä siksi, että eri haaroilta tulevat junat saataisiin minimivuoroväliä lähestyttäessäkin mahdollisimman sujuvasti asemalle. Toisaalta Itäkeskuksessakaan kaikkia laitureita ei normaalisti käytetä ja kaupunkirata haarautuu Huopalahden pohjoispuolella kahdella laiturilla, joten käytännössä haaroittaminen Kalasatamassa lienee mahdollista. 

Anteron mainitsema kapasiteetin tarve keskustaan on oikeastaan vahvempi perustelu. Periaatteessa Pasilaan voisi ohjata alle puolet vuoroista, mutta olisiko liikennöintimalli silloin toimiva ja palveleva?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Anteron mainitsema kapasiteetin tarve keskustaan on oikeastaan vahvempi perustelu. Periaatteessa Pasilaan voisi ohjata alle puolet vuoroista, mutta olisiko liikennöintimalli silloin toimiva ja palveleva?


Joskus ajattelin Töölön metron jatkoa pohtiessani, että luontevintahan olisi tuoda se Kalasatamaan. Silloin haarat Kalasatama - Hakaniemi - Keskusta ja Kalasatama - Pasila - Töölö - Keskusta voisivat olla kutakuinkin tasavahvoja. No, ei sovi tämä palapelin palanen oikein muuhun, joten tämä jää vain tällaiseksi irralliseksi huomioksi. Mutta mielestäni ihan mukava ajatus millainen metroverkko voisi olla.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos ajatellaan, että metroa on ikään kuin pakko jatkaa jonnekin, niin tuo Kalasatama-Pasila-Töölö-Kamppi on suunnilleen ainoa järkevä jatkohanke. Ainoa kohde Suomessa, jossa maankäyttö alkaa olla edes lähellä metron edellyttämää. Kyllä siinä saa moni ulkomaalainen asiantuntija vielä hyvät naurut, kun lukee meidän höpötyksiämme, joissa samassa lauseessa  ellei peräti samassa otsikossa, kuten Helsinki-infossa juuri  mainitaan omakotitalot/pientalot ja metro.

Mutta kun on tämä pisara, niin eipä ole sitten Töölön metrokaan enää järkevä hanke.

----------


## Antero Alku

Oivalsinpa muuten PisaraYVAsta varsinaisen erikoisuuden. Pisaran vaikutuksia ei verrata siihen, ettei Pisaraa toteuteta, vaan siihen, että lähijunien pääteasemaksi asetetaan Pasila.



> Vuoden 2035 ennustetilanteessa Helsinkiin päättyvän junaliikenteen määrä on kasvanut yli Helsingin ratapihan vastaanottokyvyn. Nykytilannetta vastaava vaihtoehto nolla ei siksi ole mahdollinen vertailuvaihtoehto. Liikenteellisten vaikutusten vertailuvaihtoehtona on Pasilan lähiliikenneterminaali (vaihtoehto 0+), jossa Pasilaan päätetään osa lähiliikenteen junista. Terminaali rakennettaisiin kahteen tasoon nykyisten laitureiden länsipuolelle. Keski-Pasilaan suunnitteilla oleva maankäyttö ei mahdollista terminaalin rakentamista.


Tämähän on täysin päätöntä! Jos Helsinkiin suuntautuva junaliikenne oikeasti ei vuonna 2035 mahtuisi Helsingin asemalle  mitä en hetkeäkään usko  miksi juuri paikallisjunat olisi jätetty pois. Yhtä hyvin, ellei paremminkin, kaukojunat voisi pysäyttää jonnekin muualle, vaikka Malmille. Niissähän on paljon vähemmän matkustajia kuin lähijunissa, ja matkustajat eivät tee päivittäisiä matkoja, joten heille on helpompaa käyttää paikallisia jatkoyhteyksiä kuin päivittäisillä junan käyttäjillä.

Näinkö meidän päättäjiämme huiputetaan vaalien alla lupaamaan miljardia jälleen kaivettavaksi peruskallioon?

Odotankin, että johdonmukaisesti Laajasalon ratikan YVA alkaa seuraavasti:



> Vuoden 2035 ennustetilanteessa Herttoniemestä Helsinkiin johtavan metron junat täyttyvät jo Itäkeskuksessa ja Kulosaaren sillan ja Itäväylän kapasiteetti on täydessä käytössä Kehä 1:ltä lähtien. Nykytilannetta vastaava liityntäliikennevaihtoehto nolla ei siksi ole mahdollinen vertailuvaihtoehto. Liikenteellisten vaikutusten vertailuvaihtoehtona on HerttoniemenViikin tunneli (vaihtoehto 0+), jossa Laajasalon liikenne johdetaan Lahdentielle ja liityntäbussiliikenne Oulunkylän asemalle. Viikin ja Oulunkylän suunnitteilla oleva maankäyttö ei mahdollista katujärjestelyjen ja Oulunkylän liityntäterminaalin rakentamista.


Eiköhän noista lähtökohdista saada vaikka helikopteriliikennekin kannattavaksi Kruunuvuorenrannan joukkoliikenteeksi.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Jos ajatellaan, että metroa on ikään kuin pakko jatkaa jonnekin, niin tuo Kalasatama-Pasila-Töölö-Kamppi on suunnilleen ainoa järkevä jatkohanke.


Nythän Pisarasta ollaan jättämässä Alppilan asemaa pois, joka mielestäni olisi ollut, hinnastaan ja pisarakierroksen hidastumisesta huolimatta, järkevä asema. Ja edelleenkin mielestäni juuri Alppila-Teollisuuskatu-Harju-"kolmio", työpaikkakeskittymineen, tulee jossainvaiheessa kaipaamaan jotain nykyisiä busseja suurempikapasitettisempaa ja nopeampaa joukkoliikennettä, kuten myös Meikun suunta Pasilasta länteen. Kuvailemasi metron jatkohanke, lisättynä vielä Meilahden asemalla, olisi minustakin looginen tässä mielessä. 

Nyt suunnitteilla olevat massiiviset rakennushankkeet ennennäkemättömineen tornitaloineen mm. Kalasatamaan ja Keski-Pasilaan eivät mielestäni vähennä tätä tarvetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuvailemasi metron jatkohanke, lisättynä vielä Meilahden asemalla, olisi minustakin looginen tässä mielessä.


Et kai tarkoita, että pidät järkevänä rakentaa Töölön alle kaksi metroa?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Et kai tarkoita, että pidät järkevänä rakentaa Töölön alle kaksi metroa?


Jotta tästä sotkusta nyt päästäisin eteenpäin, nin eikö olisi viisainta rakentaa se Pisara niin että se kulkee sekä Meilahden että Vallilan kautta? Ne ylimääräiset asemat voisi maksaa Helsinki tai pk-seudun kaupungit kokonaan itse. Joka tapauksessa se olisi helpotus monelle joka tulee naapurikaupungeista junalla Helsinkiin että voi valita usean aseman vaihtoehdosta missä jää pois eikä ole pakotettu matkustamaan päärautatieasemalle jonka lähijunalaiturit ovat pussinperässä Töölönlahdella tai Kaisaniemessä.

Jos sitä Pisaraa nyt jostain syystä päätetään jättää rakentamatta niin silloin ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto on tehdä Pasilasta kaukojunien pääteasema, ja antaa vain lähijunien vain  keskustaan. Koska raiteita Linnunlaulussa ei enää tarvittaisi niin paljon kuin nyt, mahtuisi  Helsinginkadun ylittävälle silllalle tehdä yksi läjhijuna-asema lisää. Helsinginkatua pitkin voisi silloin ohjata kulkemaan muitakin raitiotielinjoja kuin vain linja 8. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Nythän Pisarasta ollaan jättämässä Alppilan asemaa pois, joka mielestäni olisi ollut, hinnastaan ja pisarakierroksen hidastumisesta huolimatta, järkevä asema. Ja edelleenkin mielestäni juuri Alppila-Teollisuuskatu-Harju-"kolmio", työpaikkakeskittymineen, tulee jossainvaiheessa kaipaamaan jotain nykyisiä busseja suurempikapasitettisempaa ja nopeampaa joukkoliikennettä, kuten myös Meikun suunta Pasilasta länteen. Kuvailemasi metron jatkohanke, lisättynä vielä Meilahden asemalla, olisi minustakin looginen tässä mielessä.


Siitä Alppilan asemalta on Meikkuun linnutietä noin 2km, suoraa tielinjaa noin 2,5 km ja Pasilan sillan kautta koukkaamalla 3,5km. Tuollaisilla etäisyyksillä linjan nopeus on toissaijainen juttu, olennaista on täsmällisyys, vuoroväli, selkeys, jne.

Minusta rahoitusrealistinen vaihtoehto on oikaista Ysi Itä- ja Länsi-Pasilassa ja jatkaa se Meikkuun. Jos halutaan nopeampi linja niin sitten ei mennä sinne sillale vaan suoraan Nordenskiöldinkadulle, jonka kiskoissa ei ole mitään vikaa, esimerkiksi uutta Teollisuuskadun jatkoa pitkin. Nämä eivät ole toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja, minusta voisi tehdä tuon ysin lisäksi niin että 58 ajaa Teollisuuskatua käymättä Pasilassa Meikkuun, 59 jatketaan Itikseen ja 58B lopetetaan. Tuo ei maksa käytännössä juuri mitään. Jatkokehityksenä sitten josko 58 tai 59 nostetaisiin kiskoille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jotta tästä sotkusta nyt päästäisin eteenpäin, nin eikö olisi viisainta rakentaa se Pisara niin että se kulkee sekä Meilahden että Vallilan kautta?


Eivät ne Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnittelijat ihan tyhmiä olleet U-metronsa kanssa.

Mutta katsotaanpa ehdotettua Mini-Pisaraa toisesta näkökulmasta. Mitä pienempi Pisararata tehdään, sitä suuremmaksi jää mahdollisuus toiselle louhinta-alan miljardihankkeelle eli Töölön metrolle. Täytyy jättää tilaa tulevaisuudelle...




> ... Helsinginkadun ylittävälle silllalle tehdä yksi läjhijuna-asema lisää. Helsinginkatua pitkin voisi silloin ohjata kulkemaan muitakin raitiotielinjoja kuin vain linja 8.


Niin, käytännössähän paikallisjunat seisovat noilla paikkeilla jo nyt.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Et kai tarkoita, että pidät järkevänä rakentaa Töölön alle kaksi metroa?


Eikös sellaista vielä ihan tosissaankin suunnitella? Vai miksi Pasilan asemalle olisi tulossa metroaseman varaus? No, tokihan sellaisia varauksia on Helsinkiin louhittu ja rakennettu ennenkin ja ovat jääneet käyttämättä.

On toki totta, että tällaisten toistensa kanssa päällekkäisten suunnitelmien olemassaolo saattaa estää järkevän asioiden etenemisen.

Mutta, edelleen olen sitä mieltä, kuten edellisessä viestissäni sanoin, että Meikun sekä Teollisuuskadun suunta tarvitsisivat jotain tehokkaampaa joukkoliikennettä kuin täpötäydet telibussit.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:10 ----------

Yksi minua askarruttava kysymys onkin se, että jospa Pisarakaan ei ratkaise junaliikenteen ongelmia. Mitäs sitten tehdään? Toinen tunneliko?

Kölnissä kaivettiin aikanaan Stadtbahn (eli paikallinen raitiovaunumaisella kalustolla liikennöitävä kaupunkirata) maan alle, mutta näistä osuuksista on nyttemmin tullut liikenteen pullonkauloja ja niiden selvittämiseksi on rakenteilla lisää tunneleita (ns. Nord-Süd-Stadtbahn-osuus).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:25 ----------

Pisaran YVA-raportin sivun 26 yhteydessä olevissa leikkaus- ja piirroskuvissa muuten näkee millainen mittakaavaero on maanalaisen metro- ja rautatieaseman välillä (Hakaniemi); asemalaituria on Pisara-radan asemalla tuplasti enemmän ja tunneliprofiileissakin on melkoinen ero (johon toki vaikuttaa erilainen virroitusjärjestelmä).

----------


## kouvo

> Jos Helsinkiin suuntautuva junaliikenne oikeasti ei vuonna 2035 mahtuisi Helsingin asemalle  mitä en hetkeäkään usko  miksi juuri paikallisjunat olisi jätetty pois. Yhtä hyvin, ellei paremminkin, kaukojunat voisi pysäyttää jonnekin muualle, vaikka Malmille. Niissähän on paljon vähemmän matkustajia kuin lähijunissa, ja matkustajat eivät tee päivittäisiä matkoja, joten heille on helpompaa käyttää paikallisia jatkoyhteyksiä kuin päivittäisillä junan käyttäjillä.





> Jos sitä Pisaraa nyt jostain syystä päätetään jättää rakentamatta niin silloin ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto on tehdä Pasilasta kaukojunien pääteasema, ja antaa vain lähijunien vain  keskustaan.


Mitään junia ei tule jättää Pasilaan, saatika sitten jonnekin Malmille. Pasilan terminaali on aivan käsittämättömän typerä idea, enkä usko että siihen missään tapauksessa päädytään. Kun Pisara on toteutettu niin helsingin pään kapasiteettiongelmat on kyllä ratkaistu ikuisiksi ajoiksi mikäli operaattorilta löytyy edes auttavaa osaamista liikennöinnistä. Tokihan nämä pullonkaulat siirtyvät sitten Pasilasta pohjoiseen jos/kun junamääriä lisätään, mutta jostain pitää aloittaa, eli Pisaraa tulille vaan mahdollisimman nopeasti. 




> Mutta, edelleen olen sitä mieltä, kuten edellisessä viestissäni sanoin, että Meikun sekä Teollisuuskadun suunta tarvitsisivat jotain tehokkaampaa joukkoliikennettä kuin täpötäydet telibussit.


Ratikka hoitakoon. Temen kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että vähintäänkin rahoitusrealismi varmistaa sen että noille nurkille ei mitään raskasraideratkaisua ole tulossa.




> Yksi minua askarruttava kysymys onkin se, että jospa Pisarakaan ei ratkaise junaliikenteen ongelmia. Mitäs sitten tehdään? Toinen tunneliko?


Sitten on ongelmat kyllä aivan jossain muualla kuin todellisessa rata/ratapihakapasiteetissa. Ja voidaan kyseenalaistaa VR:n kyky ylipäätään hoitaa minkäänlaista raideliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitään junia ei tule jättää Pasilaan, saatika sitten jonnekin Malmille. Pasilan terminaali on aivan käsittämättömän typerä idea, enkä usko että siihen missään tapauksessa päädytään.


Aivan. Mutta miten voidaan Pisaran YVA:ssa esittää, että näin tehdään? Koska, missä ja kuka on päättänyt, että lähiliikenteelle rakennetaan Pasilaan pääteasema, jota ei kuitenkaan ole ajateltu kaavoituksessa?

Antero

----------


## Harri Turunen

Mitäs jos Pasilan aseman ja päärautatieaseman väliin sopivaan kohtaan rakennettaisiin alitustunnelit varikolle meneviä ja tulevia junia varten, niin risteävät junat eivät varaisi "turhaan" ratakapasiteettia? Varmaankin pari-kolme kilometria tunnelia riittäisi + vaihteisto- ja asetinlaitetyöt, jotka muutoinkin ovat edessä. Kun tunneliin ei päästettäisi matkustajia, niin suppeammat turvavarustelut riittäisivät. Varmaan tälläista jo on selvitettykin.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Pisarasuunnitelman kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa läntinen haara erkanee nykyisestä raiteistosta Nordenskiöldinkadun kohdalla. Sama koskee myös itäistä haaraa lyhyen Pisaran osalta, joskin tässä on myös varustauduttu kahteen lisäraiteeseen Pasilaan asti.. Olettaisin että tarkoitus on rakentaa ne Lentoradan yhteydessä.

Pasilaan on merkitty rakennettavaksi  12. raide aseman länsipuolelle. Sen jälkeen voisi nykyisen raiteeen 5B kytkeä Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteisiin, jolloin siellä olisi kaksi laituriraidetta kumpaankin suuntaan. Suurimmat liikenneongelmat löytynevät juuri Pääradalta, jolla liikennöi monenlaisia junatyyppejä. Nelilaituriset asemat helpottaisivat liikennöintiä (samanlainen tarve on tietenkin Tikkurilassa).  Aivan Pasilan eteläpuolella ei kuitenkaan tule ainakaan aluksi uusia raiteita, joten siihen syntyy ainakin jonkin asteinen uusi pullonkaula. Pasilan asemaa on sinänsä verrattain helppoa laajentaa länteen päin, missä on tilaa Veturitien uuden linjauksen päällä.

Laajempien versioiden ongelmana on Pasilan syväasema, josta siirtyminen pinnalle hidastaa matkustajia. Tunnelirakentaminen on tietenkin myös kallista.

Olisikin ollut parempi pistää Pisaran kumpikin haara sukeltamaan tunneliin heti Pasilan eteläpuolella. Tällöin osaa laitureista ei tarvitsisi sijoittaa maan alle ja säästyttäisiin ratojen rakentamiselta ympäristöllisesti herkemmille Eläintarhan ja Alppipuiston alueille.

Valitettavasti ainakaan länsireunassa tämä ei taida onnistua, koska veturitallit ovat tiellä ja radan pitäisi laskeutua liikaa päästäkseen Nordenskiöldinkadun ali. Länsireunalla esteitä on vähemmän ja ne sijaitsevat korkeammalla, joten alitus voisi onnistuakin (Pasilan aseman korkeus on +22 m ja Aleksis Kiven kadun n. +25 m).

Uusi yhteinen este on myös Teollisuuskadun linjaus, jos se alittaa radan vanhaa satamaradan kuilua pitkin.

Pisararadan suurimmaksi pituuskaltevuus lienee 3,5 % (jossakin on myös mainittu 4%). Näin ollen pudotus voisi olla 200 m matkalla 7 metriä eli lähes kerroksen verran. Alku ja loppupäässä täytyy tietysti olla kallistuksen pyöristys, joten Pasilasta lähtien rata voisi laskeutua 300 m matkalla ehkäpä 7,5 metriä. Siitä eteenpäin mentäisiin edelleen alas samaa tahtia. Linjaus osuisi suurin piirtein mahdollisen Alppilan aseman kohdille (vaihtoehto 3).

Vapautuvia raiteita voi käyttää alkuvaiheessa lähinnä muuttamalla osa raidepareista kolmiraiteisiksi (tämä siis Nordenskiöldinkadun kohdalta etelään). Myöhemmin Lentoradan valmistuttua sitä varten tarvitaan oma raideparinsa päärautatieasemalle saakka. Jos aiotaan rakentaa rata Tapanilasta Porvooseen, niin sitä varten on jotenkuten tilaa nykyisen Pääradan länsipuolella, mutta ei Pasilan ja Nordenskiöldinkadun välillä, vaikka Pisara rakennettaisiin (sen liikenteen voi kyllä olettaa sopivan ainakin aluksi nopeille lähiliikenneraiteille).

Juha

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:19 ----------




> Mitäs jos Pasilan aseman ja päärautatieaseman väliin sopivaan kohtaan rakennettaisiin alitustunnelit varikolle meneviä ja tulevia junia varten, niin risteävät junat eivät varaisi "turhaan" ratakapasiteettia? Varmaankin pari-kolme kilometria tunnelia riittäisi + vaihteisto- ja asetinlaitetyöt, jotka muutoinkin ovat edessä. Kun tunneliin ei päästettäisi matkustajia, niin suppeammat turvavarustelut riittäisivät. Varmaan tälläista jo on selvitettykin.


Periaatteessa Nordenskiöldinkadun kohdalta voisi vetää raiteen alaratapihan tasossa vaikka Ilmalaan asti (Rantaradan ali entisen laskumäen kohdalta), eikä tarvitsisi kovin paljon tunneloidakaan. Valitettavasti tiesuunnitelmat taitavat estää tämän (Teollisuuskatu Pasilan eteläpuolella ja Veturitie pohjoisessa ristikkosiltojen kohdalla).
Juha

----------


## Murzu

En ymmärrä Pasilan tarvetta lisäraiteille/laitureille, pisaran tultua. Käsittääkseni pisaran tultua reunimmaiset raideparit vanhaa reittiä Helsinkiin jäävät vähälle käytölle. Ei siihen pitäisi mitään pullonkaulaa syntyä, koska kaikki kaupunkiradan junat ajavat pisaraan. Riihimäen ja Kirkkonummen "nopeat" paikallisjunat käyttävät kuitenkin kaukojunien kanssa samoja raiteita. Tämän takia ei ole järkeä/hyötyä ajaa Hki-Pasila väliä vapautunutta kaupunkirataa, koska Pasilan pohjoispuolella käytetään kaukojunien kanssa samaa rataa. Tietysti häiriötilanteissa/kokoonpanomuutoksissa voidaan käyttää reunimmaisia raiteita, mutta Pasilasta pohjoiseen kapasiteetti pysyy samana. Pasilassa on jo nykyään ylimääräinen vähällä käytöllä oleva poikkeusliikennelaituri 5B. En haluaisi sinne enempää hätävaralaitureita, jotka ovat 99,9% käyttämättömänä vuoden aikana.

----------


## kouvo

> En ymmärrä Pasilan tarvetta lisäraiteille/laitureille, pisaran tultua. Käsittääkseni pisaran tultua reunimmaiset raideparit vanhaa reittiä Helsinkiin jäävät vähälle käytölle. Ei siihen pitäisi mitään pullonkaulaa syntyä, koska kaikki kaupunkiradan junat ajavat pisaraan. Riihimäen ja Kirkkonummen "nopeat" paikallisjunat käyttävät kuitenkin kaukojunien kanssa samoja raiteita.


Jatkossa mm. Lentoradan, Porvoon lähiliikenneradan ja ELSAn valmistuttua Pasilassa on kyllä tarvetta lisäraiteille/laitureille. Kannattaa tehdä nyt kerralla kuntoon, ettei sitten myöhemmin tarvitse säätää tämän asian tiimoilta.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> En ymmärrä Pasilan tarvetta lisäraiteille/laitureille, pisaran tultua. Käsittääkseni pisaran tultua reunimmaiset raideparit vanhaa reittiä Helsinkiin jäävät vähälle käytölle. Ei siihen pitäisi mitään pullonkaulaa syntyä, koska kaikki kaupunkiradan junat ajavat pisaraan. Riihimäen ja Kirkkonummen "nopeat" paikallisjunat käyttävät kuitenkin kaukojunien kanssa samoja raiteita. Tämän takia ei ole järkeä/hyötyä ajaa Hki-Pasila väliä vapautunutta kaupunkirataa, koska Pasilan pohjoispuolella käytetään kaukojunien kanssa samaa rataa. Tietysti häiriötilanteissa/kokoonpanomuutoksissa voidaan käyttää reunimmaisia raiteita, mutta Pasilasta pohjoiseen kapasiteetti pysyy samana. Pasilassa on jo nykyään ylimääräinen vähällä käytöllä oleva poikkeusliikennelaituri 5B. En haluaisi sinne enempää hätävaralaitureita, jotka ovat 99,9% käyttämättömänä vuoden aikana.


Valitettavasti Pisara alkaa radan länsireunassa kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa vasta Nordenskiöldinkadun kohdalla (noin puoli kilometriä Pasilan eteläpuolella). Itäreunassa versiossa 1 rata alkaa samalta kohtaa, mutta myöhemmässä vaiheessa on tarkoitus rakentaa uudet raiteet radan itäpuolelle. Ne tulisivat nykyistan kymmenen lisäksi.

 Muissa versioissahan Pisaran itäinen haara alkaa jo kohta Käpylän jälkeen, joten siitä eteenpäin tulee kaksi lisäraidetta. 

Nordenskiöldinkadun kohdalta etelään ei tosiaan ole Pisaran valmistuttua pulaa raiteista; eri asia on sitten mitä hyötyä on tälle kohtaa päätyvistä raiteista.
Juha

----------


## tlajunen

> Pasilassa on jo nykyään ylimääräinen vähällä käytöllä oleva poikkeusliikennelaituri 5B.


Tuo raidehan on kohtalaisen vilkkaassa käytössä varikkoliikenteellä, yleensä suunnassa Hki -> Ilmala ratapiha. Se, että siinä on lisäksi vähällä käytöllä oleva laituri, on vain ylimääräistä plussaa, eikä tee itse raidetta turhaksi.

----------


## Albert

> Nordenskiöldinkadun kohdalta etelään ei tosiaan ole Pisaran valmistuttua pulaa raiteista; eri asia on sitten mitä hyötyä on tälle kohtaa päätyvistä raiteista.
> Juha


Eihän siellä ole nytkään pulaa. Valtaosan aikaa Helsingin-Pasilan välisillä raiteilla ei ole ainuttakaan junaa.
Löysät pois!

----------


## tlajunen

> Eihän siellä ole nytkään pulaa. Valtaosan aikaa Helsingin-Pasilan välisillä raiteilla ei ole ainuttakaan junaa.
> Löysät pois!


Hmm, yöllä taitaa sellaiset hetket tosiaan olla enemmistössä, että raiteet ovat tyhjänä. Päiväsaikaan sen sijaan ei taida sellaisia hetkiä olla ainuttakaan. En sitten tiedä, miten vuorokausitasolla menee "valtaosuuden" suhteen.

----------


## Murzu

> Valitettavasti Pisara alkaa radan länsireunassa kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa vasta Nordenskiöldinkadun kohdalla (noin puoli kilometriä Pasilan eteläpuolella).


No tottakai raiteet sukeltavat pisaraan Pasilan eteläpuolelta. Eihän tässä nyt kysymys siitä ollutkaan. Vaan tarkoitin Pasila-Hki välillä juurikin tuota Nordenskööblääblöö-Hki väliä. Nojoo, yritän jatkossa kirjoittaa tarkemmin.

----------


## Albert

> Hmm, yöllä taitaa sellaiset hetket tosiaan olla enemmistössä, että raiteet ovat tyhjänä. Päiväsaikaan sen sijaan ei taida sellaisia hetkiä olla ainuttakaan. En sitten tiedä, miten vuorokausitasolla menee "valtaosuuden" suhteen.


Milloin tahansa hetkittäin näkyy useampi juna. Mutta vain hetkittäin.
Joka ikinenkö juna tarvitsee ihka oman raiteen. Vai voitaisiinko suunnitella aikatauluja?

----------


## Murzu

> Tuo raidehan on kohtalaisen vilkkaassa käytössä varikkoliikenteellä, yleensä suunnassa Hki -> Ilmala ratapiha. Se, että siinä on lisäksi vähällä käytöllä oleva laituri, on vain ylimääräistä plussaa, eikä tee itse raidetta turhaksi.


Tarkoitin vähällä matkustajaliikennekäytöllä. Laiturimielessä siis. Yritin hakea sillä sitä, että jos pääradan suuntaan Pasilasta pohjoiseen on 4 raidetta. Niin myös 4 laituria pitäisi riittää. 5 tai 6 laituria pääradan suuntaan Pasilassa ei lisää junatiheys kapasiteettia, koska pohjoiseen menevien raiteiden määrä on vakio (4). Ylimääräiset laiturit Pasilassa helpottaisivat korkeintaan Helsingin laituripulaa. Eli joku juna voisi ajaa Helsingistä saapuvien tieltä pois, Pasilaan odottamaan pohjoisen kapasiteetin vapautumista, mikäli rinnakkain pohjoiseen lähtisi nopea juna. Mikäli rinnakkain ei lähde junaa, voi Porvoon suunnan juna aivan hyvin ajaa pääraidetta jo Helsingistä asti. Kaupunkiradan käyttö laiturikapasiteetin lisäämiseksi tuo kolikon kääntöpuolena odottelua Pasilassa, mikä ei matkustajan kannalta ole kaikkein mukavin tapa matkaa taittaa. Pääradalle kyllä mahtuu junia, ja niiden lähtöajat voidaan synkronoida, siten ettei rinnakkaisia lähtöjä synny. Se olisi sitten eri asia, mikäli Pasilasta pohjoiseen olisi enemmän kuin 4 raidetta. Mutta nyt vastasin jo vähän muidenkin kommentteihin, toivottavasti selkeni...

----------


## hylje

Ruuhkaisilla asemilla on hyötyä useammista laitureista kuin kulkuraiteista aseman jälkeen, koska junat pysähtyvät asemalla. 

Jos yhtä kulkuraidetta kohti on kaksi laituria, voi takaa tuleva juna tulla toiselle laiturille kun edellä oleva on vielä osittain ensimmäisellä laiturilla. Jos laitureita olisi vain yksi, joutuisi takaa tuleva juna käyttämään oleellisesti pidempiä varoaikoja tai kulkemaan hitaammin ja odottamaan aseman ulkopuolella.

----------


## Markku K

> Ruuhkaisilla asemilla on hyötyä useammista laitureista kuin kulkuraiteista aseman jälkeen, koska junat pysähtyvät asemalla. 
> 
> Jos yhtä kulkuraidetta kohti on kaksi laituria, voi takaa tuleva juna tulla toiselle laiturille kun edellä oleva on vielä osittain ensimmäisellä laiturilla. Jos laitureita olisi vain yksi, joutuisi takaa tuleva juna käyttämään oleellisesti pidempiä varoaikoja tai kulkemaan hitaammin ja odottamaan aseman ulkopuolella.


Periaatteessa joo, mutta pitääkö laiturin jälkeiset vaihteet viedä kauas laiturin päästä, jotta saapuvan junan kulkutien vaatima ohioajovara [laiturin lähtöopastimelta] saadan muodostettua?

----------


## tlajunen

> Periaatteessa joo, mutta pitääkö laiturin jälkeiset vaihteet viedä kauas laiturin päästä, jotta saapuvan junan kulkutien vaatima ohioajovara [laiturin lähtöopastimelta] saadan muodostettua?


Ohiajovara voi olla melko lyhytkin, mikäli opastimen valvontanopeus on riittävän alhainen. Usein 10 km/h.

Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa toisinaan käytetään raiteita juuri niin kuin _hylje_ mainitsi.

----------


## hylje

Rinnakkainen laituri nimenomaan tarjoaa ohiajovaraa ruuhkaisessa radanosassa. En tiedä lainsäädännöllisistä yksityiskohdista, mutta ahtaassakin paikassa lyhyillä vaihteilla takaa tuleva junan tulisi voida lähestyä rinnakkaista laituria hitaasti laiturin alussa olevan opasteen kohdalla, jos edessä oleva juna on vasta poistumassa rinnakkaiselta laiturilta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rinnakkainen laituri nimenomaan tarjoaa ohiajovaraa ruuhkaisessa radanosassa.


Ja antaa pelivaraa ruuhka-aikana lastaamis- ja purkamisaikojen venähtäessä. Kaksi peräkkäistä junaa pääsee siis purkamaan ja lastaamaan osittain samanaikaisesti. Systeemi toimii mm. Kööpenhaminan S-togin Hovedbanegårdin asemalla. Kuvassa saman keskilaiturin kummallakin puolella kulkee saman suunnan ja saman linjaraiteen junia. Raiteet on jaettu vain aseman kohdalla kahdeksi (tuplaraide neljäksi) erilliseksi raiteeksi.

----------


## vristo

Olisiko tässä hieman pohdittavaa asiaa: 
Olisivatko rinnakkaiset laiturit perusteltuja myös Pisara-radan Keskusta-asemalla? Siis jakamalla raiteet ko. aseman kohdalla kahdeksi erilliseksi raiteeksi (tuplaraide siis neljäksi), kuten nimimerkki Rattivaunu tuossa esimerkissään Kööpenhaminasta kertoo.

Vertailun vuoksi: Tukholmassa on jo rakenteilla Citybana-rata (joka on aikalailla sikäläinen vastine Pisara-radalle), johon on tulossa rinnakkaislaiturit radan keskeisimmälle Stockholm City-asemalle. Varmasti ihan järkevä järjestely käytännön kannalta tuollaisella asemalla, jonka odotetaan olevan erityisen vilkas. Toki Tukholmassa taitaa olla se tilanne, että Citybana-radalle johdetaan koko SL-Pendeltåg-lähijunaliikenne (onko näin?), kun taas Helsingissä se tulisi vain kaupunkiratojen käyttöön. Muuten Citybana-rata on kaksiraiteinen, kuten myös sen toinen tunneliasema, Odenplan.

Leikkauskuva Stockholm City-asemasta.

http://www.youtube.com/citybanan#p/u/3/GcL1UTK2Pjs

Toinen asia, mikä Citybanaa koskevassa julkisessa materiaalissa kiinnittää huomioni on esimerkiksi se, että noille tunneliasemille on kuvattu laituriovet. 

Tätä minä olen hieman miettinytkin Helsingin tapauksessa: 
Pisara-rata tekee meikäläisestä lähijunaliikenteestä metron kaltaisen liikennejärjestelmän ja nämä kaksi järjestelmää jopa jakavat keskenään muutamia sen asemia. Kuitenkin Helsingin metron on pitää olla turvallisuudeltaan "huippuluokkaa" kaikkine automaatioineen sekä laituriovineen. Sen vieressä kulkee sitten lähiliikennerautatie, joka siis käytännössä olisi samanlainen järjestelmä, mutta siinä ei tarvittaisi mitään vastaavia järjestelyitä. 

Mikä siis Helsingissä erottaa maanalaisen metron maanalaisesta lähiliikennerautatiestä niin paljon, että toisessa tarvittaisiin automaatioajo sekä mittavammat turvajärjestelyt? Samat matkustajathan niitä päivittäin käyttävät.

(Kuvan lähde: www.ncc.se)

----------


## tlajunen

> Olisiko tässä hieman pohdittavaa asiaa: 
> Olisivatko rinnakkaiset laiturit perusteltuja myös Pisara-radan Keskusta-asemalla? Siis jakamalla raiteet ko. aseman kohdalla kahdeksi erilliseksi raiteeksi (tuplaraide siis neljäksi)... -- ...kun taas Helsingissä se tulisi vain kaupunkiratojen käyttöön.


Vastasit tavallaan itse kysymykseen. Kaupunkiradan junien pysähtymisajat ovat niin lyhyet, että mainittavaa hyötyä ei neliraiteisuudesta (tai kolmiraiteisuudesta tyyliin Pasilan ja Tikkurilan kaukoliikenneriateet) olisi. Kaukoliikenteessä taas pysähtymisajat lasketaan toisinaan minuuteissa, jolloin kaksilaituriraiteisena pullonkaulaisuus on merkittävämpi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaukoliikenteessä taas pysähtymisajat lasketaan toisinaan minuuteissa, jolloin kaksilaituriraiteisena pullonkaulaisuus on merkittävämpi.


Noin ajateltuna kyllä. Mutta esimerkiksi S-togin tapauksessa tulee esiin toinenkin näkökohta eli liikennetiheys. S-togin junat kulkevat rungolla kahden minuutin vuorovälein. Kaukoliikenteen junilla on tuohon pitkä matka, eikä meillä edes kaupunkiradoilla tuota vuorotiheyttä tulla näkemään lähivuosina, jos milloinkaan. S-togin tapauksessa minun mielestäni Köpiksen päärautatieaseman ratkaisu on täysin perusteltu, vaikka junien seisottaminen vain matkustajien nousemisien ja poistumisien takia ei ole kaukoliikenteeseen verrattavaa. Tuollaiseen solmupisteeseen voi olla mielekästä järjestää myös vähän pidempi ajantasaus (verrattuna väliasemiin yleensä).

----------


## late-

> Vastasit tavallaan itse kysymykseen. Kaupunkiradan junien pysähtymisajat ovat niin lyhyet, että mainittavaa hyötyä ei neliraiteisuudesta (tai kolmiraiteisuudesta tyyliin Pasilan ja Tikkurilan kaukoliikenneriateet) olisi.


Varmasti hyötyä olisi. Helsinkiin voitaisiin varata edes hitunen hengähdysaikaa aikatauluihin. Lähijunien
 pysäkkitoiminnot eivät nekään ole nykyisellään mitenkään kehuttavan nopeita, kun matkustajia on paljon. Pisaran neliraiteiselle keskusta-asemalle olisi kuitenkin käytännössä mahdotonta löytää tilaa ja rahaa. Asiaa vaikeuttaa radan kaareva muoto, joka vaatisi aika pitkät erkaantuvat raiteet.

Citybanan ja Kööpenhaminan lisäksi vastaava kaksoislaiturijärjestely on käytössä Zürichin päärautatieaseman maanalaisilla laitureilla 21-24. Saapuvan junan laiturinakin ilmoitetaan viime hetkeen asti 21/22 tai 23/24, kunnes valitaan vapaa laituri. Merkinnät vastaavat aina yhtä saman suunnan vuoroja palvelevaa keskilaituria, joten matkustajat voivat kuitenkin hakeutua oikeaan paikkaan tälläkin tiedolla.

----------


## teme

> Vastasit tavallaan itse kysymykseen. Kaupunkiradan junien pysähtymisajat ovat niin lyhyet, että mainittavaa hyötyä ei neliraiteisuudesta (tai kolmiraiteisuudesta tyyliin Pasilan ja Tikkurilan kaukoliikenneriateet) olisi.


Tuota, kun minuuttiakin lähestyvät asema-ajat on ihan normaaleja niin kuinka pitkiä ne pitkät ajat sitten olisivat?

----------


## vristo

Pisaran valmistuttua, sitten joskus tulevaisuudessa (toivottavasti), muodostaa se kehäradan kanssa täyden molempiin suuntiin liikennöitävän "rinkularadan". Se on sitten HSL-kaupunkirataliikenteen "Circle Line", jonka liikenneteknisessä toteutuksessa on omat haasteensa. Niin kauan kuin mennän aikataulussa kaikki on ok, mutta jos jostain syystä jäädään jälkeen, niin kovaksi haasteeksi menee.

Vertailun vuoksi otan esimerkin Lontoosta: Circle line (London Underground), joka useimmat Lontoon matkailijatkin tuntevat yhtenä merkittivämmistä ja tärkemmistä Lontoon Sub-Surface-metrolinjoista (nämä ovat siis niitä metrolinjoja, joita liikennöidään merkittävissä määrin maan päällä tai niiden maanalaiset osuudet on aivan katukason alapuolla, myös junaprofiili on kaikin puolin kookkampi kuin varsinaisisilla tube eli syvämetrolinjoilla).

Circle Line on perustamisestaan lähtien kiertänyt sitää tuttua rengaslenkkiään kumpaankin suuntaan ja täyden lenkin on voinut ajaa ja olla kyydissä. Kuitenkin joukuussa 2009, lähinnä aikataulullista, vaunukierrollista sekä kuljettajien riittävistä tauotuksista johtuen Circle Line liikennöintisysteemiä hieman muutettiin. Tällä hetkellä matkustajan ei ole ilman junanvaihtoa ajaa täyttä kierrosta ko. metrolinjalla, sillä eivät metrojunatkaan enää liikennöi niin.

Koska Circle Line, vaunukalustoineen (C69/77-stock), kuuluu samaan ryhmään kuin Hammersmith & City Line, on saatu aikaa seuraavanlainen järjestely: 

Circle Linen juna aloitaa työrupemansa Hammersmith-asemalta (jonka tuntumassa on varikkokin) ja ajaa sieltä Hammersmith & City Line-haaraa aina Edgware Road-asemalle, josta se liittyy varsinaiseen Circle Lineen. Siitä jatketaan normaalisti, täysi kierros myötäpäivään, kunnes saavutaan uudelleen Edgware Road-asemalle, joka on junan päätepiste. Siellä tasataan myös aikaa. Täältä sitten lähdetään taas kiertämään Circle Lineä vastapäivään ja jälleen tullaan Edgware Road-asemalle, josta jatketaan Hammersmith & City Line-haara aina sen pääteasemalle (Hammersmith) saakka.

Tämä nykyinen järjestely on käytössä sen vuoksi, että kun Circle Lineä ajettiin aikaisemmin pelkkänä lenkkinä, molempiin suuntiin, niin hyvin usein kävi niin, että yksittäiset junat alkoivat päivän mittaan olla melkoisesti myöhässä, mikä taas vaikeutti ratkaisevasti mm. liikenteenohjaus- sekä johtotöitä. Myös junien ohjaajat (Train Operator, kuten se lontoolaisittain ilmaistaan) olivat kovilla kun lakisääteiset ruoka- ja muut tauot ja sen myötä vaihdot ja työvuorot sekoittuivat pahasti.

Nykyjärjestelyllä Circle Linellä on aina pääteasema, kummassakin päässä, jolloin on mahdollisuus mm. aikataulun tasaukseen ja siten henkilökunnan parempaan jaksamiseen työpäivinään.

Mutta matkustajana Circle Linellä ei ole enää mahdollista tehdä täyttä vaihdotonta kierrosta, vaan junanvaihto on aina Edgware Road-asemalla.

On mielenkiitoista nähdä millaiset junakierrot ovat mahdollisia kun HSL-kapunkiradat ovat aikanaan täysimääräisessä käytössä (eli siis Pisara, Kehärata, kaupunkirata Espooseen saakka rantaradalla ja pääradalla tietysti Keravalle saakka). Tietenkin perusjunaryhmäthän ovat AK, KA, IM sekä MI, mutta voisiko tulla jotain variaatioitakin aikanaan?

Ai niin, päätetään ja rakennetaa se Pisara ensiksi  :Wink: .

----------


## late-

> Circle Line on perustamisestaan lähtien kiertänyt sitää tuttua rengaslenkkiään kumpaankin suuntaan ja täyden lenkin on voinut ajaa ja olla kyydissä.


Itse asiassa liikennöinnin alkaessa täyttä ympyrää ei vielä ollut rakennettu  :Smile:  Wikipedian mukaan koko ympyrä valmistui lokakuussa 1884, mutta linja oli tunnettu nimellä "Inner Circle" jo 1870-luvulla. Noihin aikoihin Lontoossa kutsuttiin circle-nimellä joitakin muitakin kehämäisiä linjoja, jotka eivät olleet täysiä ympyröitä.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Tukholman Citybanan ei keskusta-asemansa osalta eroa nykyisestä käytännöstä Stockholm C:llä. Pendeltåg-liikenteen käytössä on jo nykyään kaksi raidetta molempiin suuntiin Stockholm C:llä. Syykin on selvä, junat seisahtavat päärautatieasemalla aikataulun mukaankin kaksi minuuttia. Lisäksi eri linjojen junat ovat päärautatieasemalla minuutin ajan yhtä aikaa. 

Citybananin aikana tilanne voi olla erilainen, mutta luotettavuuden näkökulmasta mahdollisuus tasata hieman aikaa ja varata muutenkin aikaa matkustajien vaihtumiselle on olennaisen tärkeää jos halutaa pitää vuorovälit lyhyinä. Pisarassa tällaiseen varautuminen on erittäin kallista, kuten late- totesikin.

----------


## Timppak

> Pasilaan on merkitty rakennettavaksi  12. raide aseman länsipuolelle. Sen jälkeen voisi nykyisen raiteeen 5B kytkeä Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteisiin, jolloin siellä olisi kaksi laituriraidetta kumpaankin suuntaan. Suurimmat liikenneongelmat löytynevät juuri Pääradalta, jolla liikennöi monenlaisia junatyyppejä. Nelilaituriset asemat helpottaisivat liikennöintiä (samanlainen tarve on tietenkin Tikkurilassa).  Aivan Pasilan eteläpuolella ei kuitenkaan tule ainakaan aluksi uusia raiteita, joten siihen syntyy ainakin jonkin asteinen uusi pullonkaula. Pasilan asemaa on sinänsä verrattain helppoa laajentaa länteen päin, missä on tilaa Veturitien uuden linjauksen päällä.


Raide 12 on juuri Helsinki-Riihimäki kapasiteetin lisäämistä varten tulossa toteutukseen.  Tikkurilaan saadaan neljäs laituriraide kun Kehäradan myötä vapautuu nykyinen I junien kääntöraide.

Pasila-Helsinki välille saadaan pääradan kaukojunaliikenteelle 4 raidetta sitten joskus jos pisara toteutetaan kun Tikkurilan kaupunkiradan raiteet vapautuvat tuolta väliltä.

----------


## Renne

Kaupunkiradat eivät tarvitse suurempaa Pisaraa kuin kolmen aseman järjestely, ja sama vaikka jo Pasilassa rakentaisivat maan alle, että saadaan kunnolla Pasila-Helsinki väli sekä Pasilan välitön pohjoispuoli taajama- ja kaukoliikenteen käyttöön.

Vaikuttaa siltä, että Vihreät ja SDP olisivat kaikista mieluiten antamassa Pisaralle pikarahoituksen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:13 ----------

HSL:n köysirataselvityksessä on muuten Hakaniemestä Pisara-aseman sisältämä havainnekuva kävelymatkoista köysirata-asemalta junaan, metroon, bussiin, ja ratikkaan. On se muuten massiivinen pisara-asema  :Smile:  Meinaavatko kolmea sisäänkäyntiä? Sokoksen ja McDonalsin väliin olisi tulossa uusi. Hakaniemen puoleinen metrosisäänkäynti olisi Pisara-aseman keskivaiheilla.

----------


## hylje

Pisaraan on tarkoitus ajaa kaupallisia jopa 230-metrisiä vuoroja, eli kolmen FLIRTin verran. Nykyiset metrojunat ovat 45-metrisiä ja nykyiset metroasemat siis noin 140-metrisiä. Siis vaikka Pisaran asema osuisi tarkalleen metroaseman rinnalle, se on puolitoista kertaa pidempi, Länsimetron tynkäaseman (90m) rinnalla vastaavasti 2.5-kertaisesti pidempi. Miten tahansa sijoitettu Pisaran tunneliasema vaatii ainakin yhden, mielellään kaksi kokonaan uutta uloskäyntiä ihan pelkästään laiturialueen pituuden vuoksi, vaikka siedettävän palvelun vuoksi pitäisi olla useampiakin.

----------


## Albert

> Tätä minä olen hieman miettinytkin Helsingin tapauksessa: 
> Pisara-rata tekee meikäläisestä lähijunaliikenteestä metron kaltaisen liikennejärjestelmän ja nämä kaksi järjestelmää jopa jakavat keskenään muutamia sen asemia. Kuitenkin Helsingin metron on pitää olla turvallisuudeltaan "huippuluokkaa" kaikkine automaatioineen sekä laituriovineen. Sen vieressä kulkee sitten lähiliikennerautatie, joka siis käytännössä olisi samanlainen järjestelmä, mutta siinä ei tarvittaisi mitään vastaavia järjestelyitä. 
> 
> Mikä siis Helsingissä erottaa maanalaisen metron maanalaisesta lähiliikennerautatiestä niin paljon, että toisessa tarvittaisiin automaatioajo sekä mittavammat turvajärjestelyt? Samat matkustajathan niitä päivittäin käyttävät.


Kyllä *Pelastuslautakunta* esittää sentään jonkinlaisia turvavaatimuksia lausunnossaan Pisara-radan ympäristövaikutusten arviointiselostuksesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä siis Helsingissä erottaa maanalaisen metron maanalaisesta lähiliikennerautatiestä niin paljon, että toisessa tarvittaisiin automaatioajo sekä mittavammat turvajärjestelyt? Samat matkustajathan niitä päivittäin käyttävät.


Se, että metrosta vastaa H:gin kaupunki ja rautatiestä Suomen valtio. Eihän automaattiajoa tarvita muuhun kuin yhden H:gin palveluksessa olleen ihmisen 30 vuoden takaisen katkeruuden hyvittämiseen siitä, että valtuusto päätti silloin kuljettajien ajavan Helsingin metroa. Valtion palveluksessa ei ole tällaista henkilöä.

Antero

----------


## teme

No jos se Pisara ei nyt sitten rahanpuutteen vuoksi etene niin mitäs sitten tehdään? Minusta näin:

1) Lähijunien säilytys Keravalle ja Leppävaaraan. Tai sitten VR vaan ajaa tasamittaisia runkoja pitkin päivää.

2) Pääradalla kaksi raidetta, nopea ja hidas. Käytännössä tarkoittaa että K-juna muutetaan N-junaksi, mikä herättänee esim. Korsossa vihastusta. Eli niin että meillä on nopea raide jota käyttää kaukojunat, R, Z, jne. junat eli kaikki pysähtyvät Pasila - Tikkurila - Kerava. Jos halutaan vastaavasti pysähdys esim. Korsoon tai Malmille niin siellä pysähtyy sitten myös ihan kaikki. Päästään erinopeuksisista junista.

3) Jakelun parantaminen. Töölön ja Hakaniemen Pisara-asemia odotellessa, sille hitaalle raiteelle asema Linnanmäelle Hesarin päälle, eli I/N junat, A:sta en ole ihan varma. Samalla kasin pysäkki siirretään sen aseman alle ja kakkonen takaisin liikenteeseen. Parantaa yhteyksiä Töölöön, Ruoholahteen, Alppiharjuun ja Hakaniemeen, eikä tarvitse kävellä puolta kilometriä pysäkille. Lisäratikkatarjontana voisi myös pohtia linjaa 3X, eli osa kolmosista ajaa Hesaria Töölöön. Tai sitten kakkonen esim. Kauppatori - Linjat - Hesari - Runeberginkatu - Arkadiankatu - Aleksi - Katajanokan terminaali. Tjsp.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No jos se Pisara ei nyt sitten rahanpuutteen vuoksi etene niin mitäs sitten tehdään? Minusta näin:
> 
> 1) Lähijunien säilytys Keravalle ja Leppävaaraan. Tai sitten VR vaan ajaa tasamittaisia runkoja pitkin päivää.


Tasamittaiset junat ainakin kehäradalle ja muiden ratojen osalta ainakin osa rungoista voisi ajaa valmiiksi Ilmalasta Keravalle ja Espooseen odottamaan ruuhkan alkamista. 

Jos kapasiteetti ei senkään jälkeen riitä niin veturivetoiset lähijunat pitäisi saada ohjausvaunuilla ajettaviksi ja yöjunien pysäyttämistä Pasilaan ainakin aamuruuhkan aikaan kannattaisi harkita, koska sinne tulee autojen lastausasemakin. 




> 2) Pääradalla kaksi raidetta, nopea ja hidas. Käytännössä tarkoittaa että K-juna muutetaan N-junaksi, mikä herättänee esim. Korsossa vihastusta. Eli niin että meillä on nopea raide jota käyttää kaukojunat, R, Z, jne. junat eli kaikki pysähtyvät Pasila - Tikkurila - Kerava. Jos halutaan vastaavasti pysähdys esim. Korsoon tai Malmille niin siellä pysähtyy sitten myös ihan kaikki. Päästään erinopeuksisista junista.


K/I junien problematiika voidaan ratkaista esim myös niin että K pysähtyy siellä missä nyt pysähtyy lisättynä Käpylällä, ja I:ltä otetaan Puistolan ja Käpylän pysähdykset pois. Silloin molemmat junat ovat suurin piirtein yhtä nopeita. Esim Kehäradan köyttöönoton myötä lentokentältä tulevat arvostaisivat varmaan sitä että juna ei pysähdy ihan joka maitolavallla. 




> 3) Jakelun parantaminen. Töölön ja Hakaniemen Pisara-asemia odotellessa, sille hitaalle raiteelle asema Linnanmäelle Hesarin päälle, eli I/N junat, A:sta en ole ihan varma. Samalla kasin pysäkki siirretään sen aseman alle ja kakkonen takaisin liikenteeseen. Parantaa yhteyksiä Töölöön, Ruoholahteen, Alppiharjuun ja Hakaniemeen, eikä tarvitse kävellä puolta kilometriä pysäkille. Lisäratikkatarjontana voisi myös pohtia linjaa 3X, eli osa kolmosista ajaa Hesaria Töölöön. Tai sitten kakkonen esim. Kauppatori - Linjat - Hesari - Runeberginkatu - Arkadiankatu - Aleksi - Katajanokan terminaali. Tjsp.


Jotta Pisara ei haudattaisi kokonaan niin täytyisi saada kaupungit ymmärtämään että panostamalla Pisaraan kunnolla ei tarvita Töölön metroa rakentaa ollenkaan. 

Väliaikaisratkaisuna olisi kuitenkin syytä rakentaa Helsinginkadun kohdalle hitaammille paikallisjunille asema ja järjestää syöttöliikenne sieltä raitiotietä pitkin eri puolille kantakaupunkia. Vaikka pisara sitten joskus rakennettaisiin niin joku junalinja voisi silti käyttää vanhaa rataa.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> No jos se Pisara ei nyt sitten rahanpuutteen vuoksi etene niin mitäs sitten tehdään?


Huolehditaan perusradanpidosta ja sitä kautta osaltaan poistetaan junaliikenteen ongelmia. En näe mitään syytä lähteä mihinkään uusiin raideinvestointeihin ennen kuin Pisara on rakennettu. Perusongelma, Linnunlaulun ratakapasiteetti, ei siitä mihinkään muutu vaikka junia läjitettäisiin Keravalle, Espooseen tai minne lie. Jos ei sitä solmua saada avatuksi, niin turha niitä kiskoja on mihinkään muuallekaan väkerrellä.

----------


## aki

Ylen aikainen uutisoi pisara-radan turvallisuuspuutteita näin: http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...n_2618691.html 
Itseäni hieman mietityttää pelastuslaitoksen kritiikki turvallisuusasioihin. Mm. kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöitäessä ei jokaista junaa voida ajaa asemalle, vaan juna joutuu jäämään tunneliin odottamaan. Pelastuslaitos vaatiikin että junien vuoroväliä on harvennettava niin, että jokaiselle junalle olisi aina vapaa asema. Miten sitten on metroliikenteen kanssa? Varmaan on ollut tilanteita ettei jokainen metro ole päässyt asemalle kun edellinen on tiellä ja joudutaan odottamaan tunnelissa. Hyväksyykö pelastuslaitos sitten tämän?

Entä jatkossa kun tulee automaatti ja metron vuoroväli nykyisestään tihentyy, onko ok että metro voi ajaa 2,5 min välein mutta junien pitää ajaa 4-5 min välein? Toinen seikka oli poistumisreittien ruuhkautuminen, joka pelastuslaitoksen mukaan toteutuu jos junia ajetaan 3 min välein. Kyllähän ruuhka-aikaan vilkkaimmilla metroasemillakin joutuu jonottamaan asemalaiturilta ylöspäin pääsyä, näin on ainakin Rautatientorilla. Jos pelastuslaitos ei nyt hyväksy 3 min vuoroväliä tulevalle pisara-radalle niin kuinka se voisi hyväksyä samaa tai alempaa väliä automaattimetrolle?

----------


## vristo

Yle tänään:

Pelastuslaitos vaatii parannuksia Pisara-radan turvallisuuteen

Mites pelastuslaitos suhtautuu sitten Helsingin metron automatisointiin, joka tihentäisi metron vuorovälejä?

----------


## petteri

Toki pelastuslaitoksen logiikalla suurin osa maailman metroista on ihan kelvottomasti rakennettuja. Miksi muuten pelastuslaitosta pidetään joukkoliikenteen turvallisuuden asiantuntijoina? Mitä kokemusta pelastuspuolella on joukkoliikennejärjestelmien suunnittelusta ja operoinnista?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mites pelastuslaitos suhtautuu sitten Helsingin metron automatisointiin, joka tihentäisi metron vuorovälejä?


Tätä asiaa on perattu Automaattimetro-ketjussa, joten voi kerrata sieltä.

Mutta jopa YLE:n uutisista kävi aivan selvästi ilmi, että yhdessä 3 minuutin vuorovälillä kulkevassa junassa on niin paljon matkustajia, etteivät suunnitellut poistumisreitit riitä. Näitä asioita ovat suunnittelijat juuri opetelleet metrosuunittelun kanssa, niin onhan se nyt vähintään aiheellista huomauttaa, että tehdään taas samoja virheitä.

Metron kohdallahan asia on niin, että samalla kun vuoroväliä aiotaan tihentää, junia lyhennetään, eli poistettavien ihmisten määrä vähenee. Tämä on ero metron ja Pisaran välillä. Pisaran tapauksessa ei esitetä, että junaliikenteen kapasiteettia halutaan laskea lyhentämällä junia, jolloin tietenkin myös poistettavien ihmisten määrä vähenisi.




> Toki pelastuslaitoksen logiikalla suurin osa maailman metroista on ihan kelvottomasti rakennettuja.


Niin kuin ovatkin. Koska ne on rakennettu aikana, jolloin viranomaisetkin suhtautuivat välinpitämättömästi matkustajien turvallisuuteen. Yksi tällainen metro on nykyinen Helsingin metro.




> Miksi muuten pelastuslaitosta pidetään joukkoliikenteen turvallisuuden asiantuntijoina? Mitä kokemusta pelastuspuolella on joukkoliikennejärjestelmien suunnittelusta ja operoinnista?


Ihan samasta syystä kun autoilija ei saa itse katsastaa autoaan. Ja esim. HKL-Metroliikenteen kokemuksesta pelastustoimesta voinee sanoa, että jokseenkin nolla. Yhtään kertaa ei ole saatu kokemusta siitä, miten ihmiset evakuoidaan ritiläkierreportaita ylös kiiveten tunnelista samalla, kun kierreportaisiin puhalletaan savukaasua, josta turvaan ne ihmiset ovat kiipeämässä.

Yleisesti en malta olla ihmettelemättä, että kun bussikuskia pahoinpidellään, se herättää voimakasta keskustelua turvallisuusongelmasta. Mutta jos muutama sata ihmistä on vaarassa kuolla metro- tai junatunneliin, niin siitä huomauttaminen on pöyristyttävää liioittelua. Kovin on valikoivaa huoli turvallisuudesta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki pelastuslaitoksen logiikalla suurin osa maailman metroista on ihan kelvottomasti rakennettuja.


Oletko matkustanut metrolla esim. Lontoossa tai Pariisissa? Kyllähän ne ovat suoranaisia surmanloukkuja, jos siellä sattuisi kunnon tulipalo syttymään.

Eivätkä uudemmat metrot tuosta kovin paljon eroa. Helsingin metro on rakennettu 70-luvun turvallisuusmääräyksin, jotka kai ovat jotain muuta kuin 1800-luvun määräykset, mutta surmanloukku se on meidänkin suht nuori metromme, jos siellä on savua tunnelit täynnä ja valotkin ehkä pois päältä.

Toki metrot vastaavat rakennusaikansa vaatimuksia, eli eivät siinä mielessä ole kelvottomasti rakennettuja, mutta nykypäivän vaatimuksia ne eivät vastaa alkuunkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletko matkustanut metrolla esim. Lontoossa tai Pariisissa?


Niin, ei siitä ole monta vuotta, kun Lontoossa syttyivät tuleen puiset rullaportaat.

Pariisissa hankittiin suuronnettomuuskokemusta heti tuoreeltaan, pari vuotta metron avauksen jälkeen. Seurauksena pantiin nopeassa tahdissa romuksi koko ensimmäiseksi hankittu kalusto. Uusissa junissa oli palon aiheuttanut kontaktoriongelma tehty mahdottomaksi.

Nykyisin käytössä olevat turvallisuusnormit perustuvat viimeisimpiin kokemuksiin metro- ja tunnelionnettomuuksista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ihan samasta syystä kun autoilija ei saa itse katsastaa autoaan. Ja esim. HKL-Metroliikenteen kokemuksesta pelastustoimesta voinee sanoa, että jokseenkin nolla. Yhtään kertaa ei ole saatu kokemusta siitä, miten ihmiset evakuoidaan ritiläkierreportaita ylös kiiveten tunnelista samalla, kun kierreportaisiin puhalletaan savukaasua, josta turvaan ne ihmiset ovat kiipeämässä.
> 
> Yleisesti en malta olla ihmettelemättä, että kun bussikuskia pahoinpidellään, se herättää voimakasta keskustelua turvallisuusongelmasta. Mutta jos muutama sata ihmistä on vaarassa kuolla metro- tai junatunneliin, niin siitä huomauttaminen on pöyristyttävää liioittelua. Kovin on valikoivaa huoli turvallisuudesta.


Tuollaisen onnettomuuden todennäköisyys on ehkä kerran 1000 vuodessa metrolinjaa kohti. Maailman metrohistoriassa on muutama tuollainen onnettomuus ja maailmassa on satoja metrolinjoja.

Kuinka paljon kannattaa investoida evakointijärjestelyihin tuollaisesta onnistomuudesta jos pelastusjärjestelmän säästävät vaikka odotusarvoltaan 0,1 ihmishenkeä vuodessa? (Evakointi on joka tapauksessa hankalaa tunnelissa.) Oikea vastaus on korkeintaan muutama miljoona, jos investointi maksaa enemmän, se on hyödyllisempi muualla liikenneympäristössä. 

Ikävä kyllä pelastuslaitoksella ei näytä olevan mitään suhteellisuuden tajua riskien arvioinnissa. Automaattisen sammutinlaitteiston asentamisen vielä ymmärtäisi, mutta eihän toki tuollainen vaatimus ole kenellekään mieleen, mitä sitä mahdollsiia tulipaloja rajoittamaan, pelastuslaitos haluaa miljoonien poistumisjärjestelmät  mihin hintaan vaan, älä hoi älä jätä.

On olemassa rautatieliikenteen riskejä, joita ei taloudellisesti kannata poistaa, kun esimerkiksi tieliikenteessä samalla rahalla saadaan aikaan montakymmentä kertaa enemmän turvallisuushyötyjä. Mahdollisuus täpötäyden junan evakoimiseen muualla kuin asemalla nopeasti tuottaa minimaalisen vähän hyötyjä suhteessa kustannuksiin.

----------


## hmikko

> Niin, ei siitä ole monta vuotta, kun Lontoossa syttyivät tuleen puiset rullaportaat.


'Monta' on tunnetusti venyvä käsite. King's Crossin aseman puiset rullaportaat paloivat vuonna 1987 (pikainen laskutoimitus osoittaa, että tapauksesta tulee ensi vuonna kuluneeksi neljännesvuosisata). Lontoon Undergroundin maanalaisten tilojen puiset rullaportaat korvattiin sen jälkeen teräksisillä käsittääkseni suht nopeassa tahdissa.

----------


## Hannes

Tästä voi tutustua paremmin miten metron evakuointi tapahtuu käytännössä (kaikille joille toinen kotimainen ei tuota ongelmia). Kyseessä on siis Ruotsin onnettomuustutkintalautakunnan raportti muutama vuosi sitten tapahtuneesta palosta, jossa metrovaunu syttyi palamaan asemalla. Ei anna kaunista kuvaa SL:n turvallisuuskulttuurista...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Nyt oli kyse kuitenkin Pisarasta eikä metrosta. Mikä tekee Pisarasta niin paljon erilaisen että junat eivät saisi kulkea 3 min välein? Tai maailman muihin vastaaviin kaupunkien alla kulkeviin rautatietunneleihin? Onko muuten sellainen mahdollisuus olemassa että selvitys oli "tilattu"?  Voidaanko samalla vetää henkselit Helsinki-Tallinna rautatietunnelille? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuollaisen onnettomuuden todennäköisyys on ehkä kerran 1000 vuodessa metrolinjaa kohti. Maailman metrohistoriassa on muutama tuollainen onnettomuus ja maailmassa on satoja metrolinjoja.


Onnettomuustiheys kerran 1000 vuodessa ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö se onnettomuus voi sattua tänään tai ensi viikolla.




> Kuinka paljon kannattaa investoida evakointijärjestelyihin tuollaisesta onnistomuudesta jos pelastusjärjestelmän säästävät vaikka odotusarvoltaan 0,1 ihmishenkeä vuodessa? (Evakointi on joka tapauksessa hankalaa tunnelissa.) Oikea vastaus on korkeintaan muutama miljoona, jos investointi maksaa enemmän, se on hyödyllisempi muualla liikenneympäristössä.


Mitä pidät oman henkesi arvona euroina? Tieliikenne ja autoilu perustuvat ajatukseen, että hyväksytään tietty onnettomuuksien ja ihmishenkien menetyksen määrä. Tätä periaatetta voi pitää hyväksyttävänä sen kannalta, että ihminen on itse vaikuttamassa omaan onnettomuusriskiinsä. Joukkoliikennepalvelussa tilanne on toinen. Matkustaja ei voi valita omaa riskitasoaan. Auton ratissa voi, vaikkakin riskitason valinta vaikuttaa myös muiden riskitasoon.




> Ikävä kyllä pelastuslaitoksella ei näytä olevan mitään suhteellisuuden tajua riskien arvioinnissa. Automaattisen sammutinlaitteiston asentamisen vielä ymmärtäisi, mutta eihän toki tuollainen vaatimus ole kenellekään mieleen, mitä sitä mahdollsiia tulipaloja rajoittamaan, pelastuslaitos haluaa miljoonien poistumisjärjestelmät  mihin hintaan vaan, älä hoi älä jätä.


Tervemenoa vain neuvomaan pelastuslaitosta!

Suhteellisuudentaju puuttuu minun mielestäni metro- tai junatunnelin rakentajalta. Jos halutaan rakentaa mahdollisimman kallis liikenneväylä, miksi ei hyväksytä, mitä se väylä maksaa. Jos ei ole varaa turvallisuuden edellyttämään muutamaan prosenttiin rakentamiskustannuksista, on vaihtoehtona paljon halvempi pintaliikenne, jossa tunnelin turvallisuusongelmia ei ole. Helsingin kantakaupungin rakentamisen tehokkuudella ei tarvita ensimmäistäkään tunnelia, sillä pintaliikenteenä voidaan hoitaa kaikki kantakaupungin liikenne. Eikä edes henkilöautoille tarjolla olevaa tilaa tarvitse vähentää nykyisestä.




> On olemassa rautatieliikenteen riskejä, joita ei taloudellisesti kannata poistaa, kun esimerkiksi tieliikenteessä samalla rahalla saadaan aikaan montakymmentä kertaa enemmän turvallisuushyötyjä. Mahdollisuus täpötäyden junan evakoimiseen muualla kuin asemalla nopeasti tuottaa minimaalisen vähän hyötyjä suhteessa kustannuksiin.


Tulkitsenko oikein, että ehdotat tilastollisesti moninkertaisesti vaarallisempaa ja kustannuksiltaan kalliimpaa tieliikennettä rautatieliikenteen tilalle, jotta marginaaliset tunneliliikenteen turvallisuuskustannukset voidaan välttää?




> Mikä tekee Pisarasta niin paljon erilaisen että junat eivät saisi kulkea 3 min välein?


Vastasin jo edellä: Pisarassa ei aiota lyhentää junia ja siten vähentää evakuoitavien ihmisten määrää kuten aiotaan tehdän metron kanssa. Ei tunneliturvallisuuden kannalta ole mitään merkitystä sillä, onko tunnelissa kulkevan junan nimi metro ja lähijuna tai minkä värisellä maalilla ne on maalattu. Ratkaisevaa on tunnelissa olevien ihmisten määrä ja se, miten paljon ihmisiä aikayksikössä tunneliin tulee.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vastasin jo edellä: Pisarassa ei aiota lyhentää junia ja siten vähentää evakuoitavien ihmisten määrää kuten aiotaan tehdän metron kanssa. Ei tunneliturvallisuuden kannalta ole mitään merkitystä sillä, onko tunnelissa kulkevan junan nimi metro ja lähijuna tai minkä värisellä maalilla ne on maalattu. Ratkaisevaa on tunnelissa olevien ihmisten määrä ja se, miten paljon ihmisiä aikayksikössä tunneliin tulee.


Helsingin lähiliikenteen junat ovat melko lyhyitä muihin suurkaupunkeihin verrattuna. Kuvittelisin että ruuhka-aikaan ajettaisiin max 2 Flirt runkoa yhteenkytkettynä. Vetrurivetoisia junia ei Pisaraan päästettäisi. Kahteen Flirtiin mahtuu max 1100 matkustajaa 4 henk/m2 normin mukaan ja se on yhtä paljon kuin kahteen metrojunarunkoon. Normaalitilanteissa Pisarassa kulkisi kehäradan junat 10 minuutin välein ja ranta-pääradan yhdistävä juna 10 minuutin välein eli juna 5 minuutin välein yhteen suuntaan. Sen ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma. 

On mahdollista että Pisarassa varaudutaan matkustajamäärien kasvuun koska olisihan se käytännössä Helsingin 2. metrolinja ja moni alkaisi käyttää sitä kaupungin sisäisiin matkoihin. Mutta silloin junapituudet voisi pitää samoina ja tihentää vuoroväli johonkin 2-3 minuuttiin asti,  jos se kerran metrossakin onnistuu. Lienee aika normaali vuoroväli muiden maailman suurkaupunkien vastaavilla radoilla. 

Sitten jos matkustajamäärät kasvavat vielä tuosta, niin se tarkoittaa myös että Helsingin ja naapurikaupunkien väkilukukin on noussut lähemmäksi 2 milliä ja silloin veronmaksajiakin on enemmän, ja silloin voidaan ajatella että Pisaran rinnalle rakennetaan toinen raidepari tai vastaavaa. No problem. 




> Yleisesti en malta olla ihmettelemättä, että kun bussikuskia pahoinpidellään, se herättää voimakasta keskustelua turvallisuusongelmasta. Mutta jos muutama sata ihmistä on vaarassa kuolla metro- tai junatunneliin, niin siitä huomauttaminen on pöyristyttävää liioittelua. Kovin on valikoivaa huoli turvallisuudesta.


Bussi- juna- taksi- tai muussa joukkoliikenteessä henkilökuntaan kohdostettu väkivalta ja ympäristöön kohdistettu ilkivalta on vain jäävuoren huippu ilmiöstä joka ei rajoitu vain henkilökuntaan vaan myös muihin matkustajiin ja ylipäänsä kaupungilla oleskeleviin ihmisiin. Ne väkivallanteot eivät tapahdu vahingossa vaan aina joku ihminen tai usein ihmisjoukko aloittaa ne. Niiden syntyminen pitäisi pystyä ehkäistä mutta poliisilla, kouluilla ja muilla viranomaisilla ei ole taitoa hanskata asia. Siksi valikoiva huoli. Liikennevälineiden tekniseen turvallisuuteen  luotetaan paremmin. Jopa tieliikenteen vaikka siellä sattuu eniten onnettomuuksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Onnistuuhan junien ajo aikataulussa silläkin, että ryhdytään auraaman ratoja lumen tullessa ja lopetetaan junien vaihtoliikkeet Helsingin asemalla. Myönsihän vaihtotöiden ongelmat jo henkilöliikennejohtaja Jaatinen itsekin HS:ssa 23.2.2011. Koska ymmärsi, että vaikka Pisaran teosta päätettäisiin heti, jotenkin pitää kumminkin selvitä valmistumista edeltävät 10 talvea.


Toki pitää jotenkin kitkuttaa kymmenisen vuotta ennen kuin Pisara helpottaa tilannetta, se on ihan selvä.




> Eli pidät parempana että laitetaan mieluummin 20-kertaisia rahamääriä kokdemilaisiin hukkaputkiin Helsingin seudulle? Valitan, unelmasi ei toteudu. Vaikka pysäytettäisiin kaikki muun Suomen ratahankkeet ja lopetettaisiin rataverkon ylläpito muualla kuin Ilmalan ja Helsingin välillä, niin ei se raha Pisaraan riitä. Ja tiehankkeista ei KokDem rahoja siirrä edes Pisaraan.


Minusta Pisaran pitää olla rataverkon ykköshanke. Jos lähivuosinakin on lumisia talvia, sen toteuttamisesta tulee päätös uuden hallituksen aikana. Jos lunta ei tule paljoa, niin sitten ehkä ei. Eli Pisaran toteuttamispäätös riippunee lähitalvien säistä.

----------


## sane

> Onnettomuustiheys kerran 1000 vuodessa ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö se onnettomuus voi sattua tänään tai ensi viikolla.


Eihän tuolla ole mitään merkitystä. Onnettomuustiheys kerran 1000 vuodessa tarkoittaa odotusarvoltaan onnettomuutta 1000 vuoden välein, jolloin vuosittain odotettavissa olevan vaikutuksen saa jakamalla riskin toteutumisen vahingot 1000 vuodella. Toki tuntuu pahalta jos kirpaisee, kun vaikutukset on keskimääräistä kolaria pahemmat.. Ja vaikka onnettomuustiheys olisikin suurempi, ei se siltikään kovin suuri ole. Ja ymmärtääkseni materiaalivalinnoilla voidaan vaikuttaa hyvin voimakkaasti tähän onnettomuustiheyteen, jolloin kyllä pelastuslaitoksen vaatimukset vaikuttavat hieman ylimitotetuilta. Yhdyn petteriin tässä, automaattiset sammutusjärjestelmät, sekä ilmanvaihtojärjestelmät on hyvin ymmärrettäviä. Sen sijaan vaatimus tunnelin täydellisestä tyhjentämisestä lyhyessä ajassa tuntuu hätävarjelun liioittelulta. Miksi liikkuviin juniin ei vaadita paloturvallisia tiloja, kun palon syttyessä ei voidakaan hypätä välittömästi ulos? Lentokoneista puhumattakaan, laskeutuminen kestää väkisin matkalentokorkeudesta kymmeniä minuutteja. Näissä lienee valittu materiaalit mahdollisimman paloturvallisiksi, miksi sama ei riittäisi tunnelissa ajettaessa?

----------


## kouvo

> Onnettomuustiheys kerran 1000 vuodessa ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö se onnettomuus voi sattua tänään tai ensi viikolla.


Ei toki, mutta joku kustannusrealismi olisi syytä säilyttää. Kyllä ne pelastuslaitoslisät vaan olisivat paremmassa käytössä monen muun hankkeen yhteydessä ja kun sitä rahaa ei edelleenkään puissa kasva, niin vähän pelisilmää pelastustoimintaankin olisi syytä saada mukaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tuollaisen onnettomuuden todennäköisyys on ehkä kerran 1000 vuodessa metrolinjaa kohti. Maailman metrohistoriassa on muutama tuollainen onnettomuus ja maailmassa on satoja metrolinjoja.


Sinulla on nyt suuruusluokka vähän hukassa. Laskutavallasi Lontoon metrolla on ikää jo parituhatta vuotta; linjoja on kymmenkunta ja yhden tai useamman matkustajan kuolemaan johtaneita ja kymmeniä tai satoja matkustajia vaarantaneita onnettomuuksia on tapahtunut parikymmentä. Ylipäätään on absurdia väittää, että näitä onnettomuuksia olisi maailman metrohistoriassa vain muutama.

----------


## petteri

> Sinulla on nyt suuruusluokka vähän hukassa. Laskutavallasi Lontoon metrolla on ikää jo parituhatta vuotta; linjoja on kymmenkunta ja yhden tai useamman matkustajan kuolemaan johtaneita ja kymmeniä tai satoja matkustajia vaarantaneita onnettomuuksia on tapahtunut parikymmentä. Ylipäätään on absurdia väittää, että näitä onnettomuuksia olisi maailman metrohistoriassa vain muutama.


Kyse on tulipalosta tunnelissa tai junassa tilanteessa, jossa evakointia ei voida suorittaa asemalle eikä tulipaloa saada hallintaan. Tyypillisesti suurkatatsrofista, vaaratilanteita on toki paljon enemmän. 

Toki Lontoon metrossa on tapahtunut erilaisia onnettomuuksia, mutta iso tulipalo tunnelissa, joka pysäyttää junan ja estää junan evakoinnin asemalle on harvinainen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:17 ----------




> Sinulla on nyt suuruusluokka vähän hukassa. Laskutavallasi Lontoon metrolla on ikää jo parituhatta vuotta; linjoja on kymmenkunta ja yhden tai useamman matkustajan kuolemaan johtaneita ja kymmeniä tai satoja matkustajia vaarantaneita onnettomuuksia on tapahtunut parikymmentä. Ylipäätään on absurdia väittää, että näitä onnettomuuksia olisi maailman metrohistoriassa vain muutama.


Lontoon metrossa on muuten toisen maailmansodan (1945) jälkeen tunnelissa olevassa junassa tapahtunut kaksi isoa tulipalo-onnettomuutta (vuosina 1958 ja 1960), joissa on kuollut yhteensä yksi ihminen. Lontoossa on 12 metrolinjaa ja 66 vuotta on menty. Eli yksi tapahtuma noin 400 metrolinjavuotta kohti. Vuosien 1958 ja 1960 onnettomuuksien jälkeen on Lontoossakin  paloturvallisuutta on myös parannettu, joten todennäköisyys on pienentynyt. Nykyisissä systeemeissä riski lienee pienempi, siitä siis kerran 1000 vuoteen per metrolinja arvio.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ound_accidents

Asemilla on toki tapahtunut Lontoossa muutama palo, joissa on ollut merkittävästi kuolonuhreja. Asemat vaikuttavat olevan isompia riskikohteita kuin juna tunnelissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin lähiliikenteen junat ovat melko lyhyitä muihin suurkaupunkeihin verrattuna. Kuvittelisin että ruuhka-aikaan ajettaisiin max 2 Flirt runkoa yhteenkytkettynä ... eli juna 5 minuutin välein yhteen suuntaan. Sen ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma.


Tässä ei nyt yksittäisen kansalaisen kuvittelu ole ratkaisevaa. Pelastuslaitos antaa lausunnon siitä tunnelin junamäärästä, jonka tunnelin rakentamista suunnittelevat ilmoittavat. Jos he haluavat ajaa 3 minuutin välein, silloin tunneli rakennetaan sen mukaan.




> Bussi- juna- taksi- tai muussa joukkoliikenteessä henkilökuntaan kohdostettu väkivalta ja ympäristöön kohdistettu ilkivalta on vain jäävuoren huippu ilmiöstä joka ei rajoitu vain henkilökuntaan vaan myös muihin matkustajiin ja ylipäänsä kaupungilla oleskeleviin ihmisiin.


Taitaa kuitenkin olla niin, että enemmän on ihmisiä kuollut metro-onnettomuuksissa kuin henkilökuntaan kohdistuvasta väkivallasta. Eli jos näitä asioita suhteutetaan, niin tehdään se sitten oikein.




> Eihän tuolla ole mitään merkitystä. Onnettomuustiheys kerran 1000 vuodessa tarkoittaa odotusarvoltaan onnettomuutta 1000 vuoden välein, jolloin vuosittain odotettavissa olevan vaikutuksen saa jakamalla riskin toteutumisen vahingot 1000 vuodella.


Kun se juuri ei ole näin. Jos olisi, ei tarvittaisi mitään turvallisuusjärjestelyjä missään, koska Helsingin metro ei taatusti ole toiminnassa tuhatta vuotta. Eikä esim. tietojärjestelmissäkään tarvittaisi mitään varmistuksia laitevikojen vuoksi, koska kukaan ei käytä mitään tietotekniikkaa niin kauan, että ne ehtisivät mennä rikki. Todennäköisyys ja todellisuus eivät ole sama asia.




> Lentokoneista puhumattakaan, laskeutuminen kestää väkisin matkalentokorkeudesta kymmeniä minuutteja. Näissä lienee valittu materiaalit mahdollisimman paloturvallisiksi, miksi sama ei riittäisi tunnelissa ajettaessa?


Mutta miksi niissäkään on valittu mitään paloturvallisia materiaaleja. Lentäminenhän on tilastollisesti kaikkein turvallisinta matkustamista, kukaan ihminen ei elä niin kauan, että voi koskaan joutua lento-onnettomuuteen. Siis esittämäsi logiikan perusteella.

Muuten voin todeta, että tunneliliikenteeseen tarkoitetulta junakalustota edellytetään vaativampi materiaalien paloluokitus. Siitä on ihan kansainvälinen standardi. Mutta varmaan senkin tekijät ovat aivan puupäitä liioittelijoita, sillä kyllä sekin nostaa junien hankintakuluja. Taitaa vielä suhteessa nostaa enemmän junien hintaa kuin poistumistiet tunnelin hintaa.

Toinen asia on sitten se, ettei palamatonta materiaalia ole olemassakaan. Kyse on vain siitä, miten palaminen etenee missäkin olosuhteissa. Palamaton tarkoittaa sitä, että vapaassa tilassa ei ota liekkiä tai jos ottaa, niin liekki sammuu itsekseen. Palaneiden junien raatojen näkeminen näyttää, mitä käytännössä tapahtuu. Kun lämpötilat ovat sitä luokkaa, että metallit sulavat, ei siinä mikään istuimen seslonki jää palamattomana jäljelle. Hanneksen linkkaamassa SL:n onnettomusraportissa on kuvia palaneesta vuonna 1986 palamattomaksi valmistetusta C14-vaunusta.

Ja vielä. Ihmiset eivät kuole palamalla, vaan tukehtumalla myrkyllisiin palokaasuihin  joita tulee siitä palamattomasta vaunusta, kun kaasut eivät pääse tunnelissa laimenemaan ilmaan.




> Ei toki, mutta joku kustannusrealismi olisi syytä säilyttää.


Niin minustakin. Miksi tehdään ylipäätään 10 kertaa kalliimpia liikenneratkaisuja kuin on tarpeen, jos ei ole varaa niistä maksaa. Miksi valitetaan miljardin hankkeessa muutamasta miljoonasta, jos todellinen vaihtoehto on säästää 90 % tekemällä pintaratkaisu?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta Pisaran pitää olla rataverkon ykköshanke. Jos lähivuosinakin on lumisia talvia, sen toteuttamisesta tulee päätös uuden hallituksen aikana. Jos lunta ei tule paljoa, niin sitten ehkä ei. Eli Pisaran toteuttamispäätös riippunee lähitalvien säistä.


Miten Pisara auttaa mielestäsi Ilmalan vaihteiden lumisuuteen tai junan liikkeellelähdön estävään kinokseen Riihimäen asemalla?

Kehotan lukemaan LiVi:n raportin talven 2009-2010 junaliikenteen ongelmista. Ei sieltä kovin paljon löydy asiaa, joka tukee Pisaran rakentamista. Kun siis lukee raportin läpi ja myös ymmärtää sen. Julkisuudessa esitetyt tarkoitushakuiset johtopäätökset ovat eri asia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Taitaa kuitenkin olla niin, että enemmän on ihmisiä kuollut metro-onnettomuuksissa kuin henkilökuntaan kohdistuvasta väkivallasta. Eli jos näitä asioita suhteutetaan, niin tehdään se sitten oikein.


Nykyajan ihminen pitää luonnollisena että julkinen liikenneväline toimii odotusten mukaisesti ja turvallisesti silloin kun sitä on suunnitellut ja sitä hoitaa ammattilaiset eikä siksi pelkää onnettomuutta niissä. Nykyajan ihminen sensijaan ei pidä luonnollisena että kaupungilla liikkuessa joutuu tappeluun.  

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Ylen aikainen uutisoi pisara-radan turvallisuuspuutteita näin: http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...n_2618691.html 
> Itseäni hieman mietityttää pelastuslaitoksen kritiikki turvallisuusasioihin. Mm. kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöitäessä ei jokaista junaa voida ajaa asemalle, vaan juna joutuu jäämään tunneliin odottamaan.


Tätä perustelua en kyllä nyt sulata. Välin Pasila-Helsinki pystyy ajamaan lähijunalla nykyisillä raide- ja vaihdenopeusrajoituksilla n. 3,5 minuuttiin. On aivan ilmeistä, että Pisaran minkä tahansa asemavälin pystyy ajamaan liikkeellelähdöstä pysähdykseen kahdessa minuutissa. Siihen kun reilusti lisätään minuutinkin pysähdysaika, niin kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä jokaiselle junalle riittää asema per suunta. (Toki aivan kaikissa kuviteltavissa olevissa tilanteissa se vapaa asema ei ole edessä, mutta kuitenkin.)

Ja tämäkin vain, jos on jostain syystä tarvetta ajaa sillä kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä. Viisikin riittää vallan mainiosti.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kyse on tulipalosta tunnelissa tai junassa tilanteessa, jossa evakointia ei voida suorittaa asemalle eikä tulipaloa saada hallintaan. Tyypillisesti suurkatatsrofista, vaaratilanteita on toki paljon enemmän. 
> 
> Toki Lontoon metrossa on tapahtunut erilaisia onnettomuuksia, mutta iso tulipalo tunnelissa, joka pysäyttää junan ja estää junan evakoinnin asemalle on harvinainen.


Hiukan keinotekoinen rajaus, jos rajaat pois kaikki mahdolliset muut syyt saada ihmisiä pois junasta. Pelkän tulipalon todennäköisyys tietenkin on pienempi kuin kaikkien onnettomuuksien ja muiden vaaratilanteiden yhteensä. Mutta se ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että kerran tuhannessa vuodessa on alakanttiin arvioitu.

Termi on muuten "evakuoida" eikä "evakoida".




> Lontoon metrossa on muuten toisen maailmansodan (1945) jälkeen tunnelissa olevassa junassa tapahtunut kaksi isoa tulipalo-onnettomuutta (vuosina 1958 ja 1960), joissa on kuollut yhteensä yksi ihminen.


Pitää paikkansa, mutta rajauksesi on edelleen turhan tiukka. Puutteellisten poistumisteiden takia on ihmisiä kuollut palavaan junaan myös taivasalla. Lontoon metrossakin, siis.




> Lontoossa on 12 metrolinjaa ja 66 vuotta on menty. Eli yksi tapahtuma noin 400 metrolinjavuotta kohti.


11 metrolinjaa ja 148 vuotta. Metropolitan Railway aloitti 1863. Ja mielestäni on aika typerää laskea jotain tapahtuvaksi "metrolinjaa" kohti määrittelemättä sen kummemmin mikä on metrolinja; Lontoossakin vuosittainen matkamäärä metrolinjoilla vaihtelee alle kymmenen miljoonan ja yli kahdensadan miljoonan välillä.




> Vuosien 1958 ja 1960 onnettomuuksien jälkeen on Lontoossakin  paloturvallisuutta on myös parannettu, joten todennäköisyys on pienentynyt. Nykyisissä systeemeissä riski lienee pienempi, siitä siis kerran 1000 vuoteen per metrolinja arvio.


Tuo sinun hattuvakiosi voi tietysti hyvinkin pitää paikkansa mainitsemillasi tiukoilla kriteereillä, mutta voi olla muitakin syitä tyhjentää juna tunnelissa nopeasti. Stetsonin-Harrisonin menetelmällä voisin arvioida, että todennäköisyys on vaikkapa kerran sadassa vuodessa "per metrolinja".




> Asemilla on toki tapahtunut Lontoossa muutama palo, joissa on ollut merkittävästi kuolonuhreja. Asemat vaikuttavat olevan isompia riskikohteita kuin juna tunnelissa.


Ja jos asemalla palaa, virta on katkaistu ja tunneliin uhkaa päästä savukaasuja, niin matkustajia ei tarvitse tunnelista evakuoida?

----------


## petteri

> Ja tämäkin vain, jos on jostain syystä tarvetta ajaa sillä kolmen minuutin vuorovälillä. Viisikin riittää vallan mainiosti.


Kun Pisaran hintainen rata rakennetaan, sitä pitää minusta pystyä liikennöimään tarvittaessa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:45 ----------




> Tässä ei nyt yksittäisen kansalaisen kuvittelu ole ratkaisevaa. Pelastuslaitos antaa lausunnon siitä tunnelin junamäärästä, jonka tunnelin rakentamista suunnittelevat ilmoittavat. Jos he haluavat ajaa 3 minuutin välein, silloin tunneli rakennetaan sen mukaan.


Minusta näyttää, että pelastuslaitoksella ei ole paljon mitään kompetenssia arvioida tunneliturvallisuutta. Pelastuslaitoksen lausunnot ne vasta kuvitelmia tai arvauksia ovat.

Junaliikenteen tunneliturvallisuusvaatimuksista pitäisi tehdä kunnon riskikartoitus, jossa erilaisia vaihtoehtoja käsitellään H/K -menetelmällä, kuten muussakin liikennesuunnittelussa. Sopiva instanssi koordinoimaan selvitystä olusu esimerkiksi Liikenneministeriö. Siinä kannattaisi käyttää myös jotain kansainvälistä tai kotimaista riskien arvointiin ja välttämiseen sekä hankesuunnitteluun erikoistunutta konsulttitaloa.

On sulaa hulluutta, että Pelastuslaitos päästetään nykyisellä tavalla arvailemaan eri ratkaisujen turvallisuusvaatimuksia ja sitten laukomaan suunnilleen stetson menetelmällä erilaisia lausuntoja ja vaatimuksia. Ja joku vielä ottaa ne jumalan sanana.





> Kun se juuri ei ole näin. Jos olisi, ei tarvittaisi mitään turvallisuusjärjestelyjä missään, koska Helsingin metro ei taatusti ole toiminnassa tuhatta vuotta. Eikä esim. tietojärjestelmissäkään tarvittaisi mitään varmistuksia laitevikojen vuoksi, koska kukaan ei käytä mitään tietotekniikkaa niin kauan, että ne ehtisivät mennä rikki. Todennäköisyys ja todellisuus eivät ole sama asia.


Kaikessa toiminnassa on riskejä ja todennäköisyys on riskien arvoinnissa ihan keskeinen käsite. Usein riskejä hallitaan todennäköisyyksien kautta. 




> Niin minustakin. Miksi tehdään ylipäätään 10 kertaa kalliimpia liikenneratkaisuja kuin on tarpeen, jos ei ole varaa niistä maksaa. Miksi valitetaan miljardin hankkeessa muutamasta miljoonasta, jos todellinen vaihtoehto on säästää 90 % tekemällä pintaratkaisu?


Ikävä kyllä Linnunlaulun ratakuilun leventäminen ei näytä olevan vaihtoehto. Jos Linnunlaulun kuilua levennetään on toki mahdollista tehdä myös pintaratkaisu.

----------


## Jykke

> On sulaa hulluutta, että Pelastuslaitos päästetään nykyisellä tavalla arvailemaan eri ratkaisujen turvallisuusvaatimuksia ja sitten laukomaan suunnilleen stetson menetelmällä erilaisia lausuntoja ja vaatimuksia. Ja joku vielä ottaa ne jumalan sanana.


Olettaisin että pelastuslaitoksella on hiukan enemmän tietämystä näistä asioista, kuin esim. mainitsemallasi liikenneministeriöllä tai konsulteilla, joilta voi vaikka tarpeen vaatiessa saada tilaajaa miellyttäviä tuloksia.

----------


## petteri

> Olettaisin että pelastuslaitoksella on hiukan enemmän tietämystä näistä asioista, kuin esim. mainitsemallasi liikenneministeriöllä tai konsulteilla, joilta voi vaikka tarpeen vaatiessa saada tilaajaa miellyttäviä tuloksia.


Kuinka suuri riskienhallintaan erikoistunut virkamieskunta Helsingin pelastuslaitoksella on? Kymmeniä vai kenties satoja? Millainen koulutus heillä on? Monta tohtoria löytyy? (Tohtorin tutkinto ei toki suoranaan kerro osaamisesta paljon mitään, mutta kyllähän kovan luokan riskienhallintaorganisaatiosta luulisi muutaman tohtorin virkaa löytyvän.)

Kuinka paljon julkaisuja liikenteen riskienhallinnasta Helsingin pelastuslaitos on tuottanut? Missä kansainvälisissä julkaisuissa? Onko Helsingin pelastuslaitoksen henkilökunnalla paljonkin kysyntää luennoimaan maailman johtavissa riskienhallinnan konferensseissa?

Pidetäänkö Helsingin pelastuslaitosta kansainvälisessä mitassa korkeatasoinena riskienhallinnan ja turvallisuuspalveluita tuottavana osapuolena, jota käytetään ympäri maailman laitoksen korkean osaamisen takia?

Tarvitseeko jatkaa?

Liikenneministeriössä ja sen alaisissa laitoksissa sekä vaikutuspiirissä on sentään kymmeniä jos ei satoja liikenneturvallisuuteen perehtyneitä asiantuntijoita ja ns. kansainväliset konsulttitoimistot usein käyttävät maailman parhaita asiantuntijoita. 

Todellakin Helsingin pelastuslaitoksen kompetenssi arvioida riskejä ja H/K -suhteita on kovin matala. Ja se näkyy lausunnoissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Todellakin Helsingin pelastuslaitoksen kompetenssi arvioida riskejä ja H/K -suhteita on kovin matala. Ja se näkyy lausunnoissa.


Ja ilmeisesti herra Petterin kompetenssi on parempi? Ai että on ylimielistä.

Mulla ei ole mitään käsitystä Helsingin pelastuslaitoksen kompetenssista, mutta rohkenen silti väittää, että se on suurempaa kuin anonyymien nettikirjoittajien.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Ja ilmeisesti herra Petterin kompetenssi on parempi? Ai että on ylimielistä.
> 
> Mulla ei ole mitään käsitystä Helsingin pelastuslaitoksen kompetenssista, mutta rohkenen silti väittää, että se on suurempaa kuin anonyymien nettikirjoittajien.


Kokonaisuudessaan pelastuslaitoksen kompetenssi riskien hallinnassa on toki  parempi kuin minun. 

Minusta selvityksissä käytettyjä toimintatapoja voi kuitenkin arvostella ja selvityksen tekijöiden osaaminen on asia, jonka voi kyseenalaistaa, vaikkei itse tee juuri tuollaista työtä. Jos tuo on ylimielisyyttä, niin sitten olen ylpeästi ylimielinen.

Kun tehdään selvityksiä tai annetaan lausuntoja esimerkiksi turvallisuusasioista, joiden perusteella tehdään satojen miljoonien eurojen päätöksiä on tärkeää, että asiat on valmisteltu riittävän hyvin.

Nyt näyttää, että ratahankkeiden turvallisuusvaatimuksia arvioi viranomainen, joka kyllä pystyy tekemään palotarkastuksia, mutta jonka osaaminen ja resurssit eivät riitä metron tai Pisararadan turvallisuusselvityksen tekoon erityisesti H/K näkökulmasta, jolla liikenneturvallisuutta yleensä arvioidaan. 

Toki vika voi olla metron ja pisaran hankesuunnittelun suunnittelmissa, joissa turvallisuusasioihin on pyydetty lausuntoa ensimmäiseltä taholta, joka on tullut mieleen. Helsingin pelastuslaitos tekee sitten lausunnon, niillä kovin vaatimattomilla edellytyksillä, jotka sillä on hallita asiaa. 

Yleensä jos huomataan, ettei joku selvityksen tekijä ei osaa asiaa riittävän hyvin, etsitään osapuoli ja resurssit, joka ymmärtää asiasta paremmin. Nyt tunnelirakentamisen turvallisuusvaatimuksissa on tuo aika.

----------


## Mikle

> Kahteen Flirtiin mahtuu max 1100 matkustajaa 4 henk/m2 normin mukaan ja se on yhtä paljon kuin kahteen metrojunarunkoon.


Tarkoitat siis kahteen kahden vaunuparin muodostamaan metrojunarunkoon? yksi Sm5:hän vetäisee yksinään lähes kahden HKL-metron vaunuparin verran porukkaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:22 ----------




> Kuinka suuri riskienhallintaan erikoistunut virkamieskunta Helsingin pelastuslaitoksella on? Kymmeniä vai kenties satoja? Millainen koulutus heillä on? Monta tohtoria löytyy?


Aika reteä arvio sinulla Helsingin pelastuslaitoksen kompetenssista. 
En tunne heidän riskienhallintaorganisaatiotaan tai sen kokoa, mutta aika hyvät referenssit heillä kyllä on. Nimittäin se, ettei Helsingin alueella ole sattunut yleisissä tiloissa suuria henkilövahinkoihin johtaneita tulipaloja tai muita vastaavia onnettomuuksia. Ei metrotunneleissa kuten ei muuallakaan. Kyllä se kertoo aika hyvin heidän osaamisestaan ja arviointikyvystään. Ja voipi jopa olla, että parempi vaan jos siellä ei juurikaan niitä tohtorinhattuja (tai foliohattuja) löydy.
Pelastuslaitosta on helppo arvostella ja niinhän usein tehdäänkin. Oikeasta elämästä ymmärtämättömät ja peräkammarissa nojatuolia päälliköivät teoreetikot näkevät monesti brankkarit ja koko pelastustoimen pelkkänän kustannuksena. Eiväthän he tuota mitään vaan aiheuttavat pelkkiä kuluja. Sitten kun omalle kohdalle sattuu jotain ei-toivottavaa ja odottamatonta niin jo ollaan soittamassa sitä tuttua ja turvallista stadin brankkaria apuun. 

Sanottakoon, että itse kyllä edelleen pidän Pisaraa hyvänä hankkeena ja toivottavasti se etenee. Turvallisuuspuoli pitää silti olla alusta alkaen kunnossa.

----------


## teme

No vertailun vuoksi, lentokoneiden turvamääräykset edellyttävät muistaakseni että se pitää saada tarvittaessa tyhjäksi matkustajista puolessatoista minuutissa. Ja samat evakuointiohjeet on myös autotunneleissa.

Lisäksi on syytä muistaa että riskienhallinta ei ole mitään ekstaktia tiedettä. Harvinaisista tapahtumista voi sanoa ihan yhtä hyvin että niitä tapahtuu kerran 200 kuin 2000 vuodessa, kun ei niistä harvinaisuudesta johtuen ole oikein dataa. Ne nyt vaan on harvinaisia. Mitä tahansa rahasummia ei tietenkään kannata käyttää, mutta minusta järkevä lähestymistapa on se että lähdetään siitä että onnettomuuksia tapahtuu ja sitten siitä että mitä sitten tehdään. Evakuointisuunnitelmat on osa tätä.

Siinä tosin voi olla jotain perää että Helsingin pelastuslaitoksen tunneliosaaminen on vähän ohutta. Kaveri kertoi sellaista juttua että Vuosaaren tunnelin sammutussuunnitelmia ihmettelemässä käyneet sveitsiläiset konsultit kommentoi että sammutusvälineenä bensakäyttöinen mönkijä on vähän huono kun siellä ei palotilanteessa ole oikein happea polttomoottorille.  :Smile:  Mutta vakavasti ottaen, tuotakin putkea on selvitetty ihan ulkopuolisten asiantuntijoiden avulla, eli kyllä sitä osaamista alkaa kertyä kun näitä tunneleita tulee lisää.

Mulle tulee mieleen että pitäisikö niitä asemia olla samantien tiheämpään? Eli jos joka tapauksessa joutuu tekemään poistumisreitit tiheään niin maksaisiko ihan oikea asema loppujen lopuksi paljoa enemmän? Tuohon liittyen olen edelleen sitä mieltä että Pisaran rinnalla voisi olla ratikkarata tunnelissa, mutta olen muutenkin outo.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitat siis kahteen kahden vaunuparin muodostamaan metrojunarunkoon? yksi Sm5:hän vetäisee yksinään lähes kahden HKL-metron vaunuparin verran porukkaa.


Ei vedä. Junakalusto Oy:n mukaan Flirt-runkoon mahtuu n 550 henkeä kaikenkaikkiaan ja se on suurin piirtein sama kuin metron M200-sarjan vaunupariin. 

Eli 2 Flirtiä = 2 metron vaunuparia.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> No vertailun vuoksi, lentokoneiden turvamääräykset edellyttävät muistaakseni että se pitää saada tarvittaessa tyhjäksi matkustajista puolessatoista minuutissa. Ja samat evakuointiohjeet on myös autotunneleissa.


Toki on muistettava, että lentokoneissa ja autoissa on aika lailla enemmän palavia nesteitä kuin henkilöjunissa, siksi turvamääräykset ovat vähän erilaiset. Sekä lentokoneen että autotunnelin evakoinnissa peruslähtökohtana on suunnilleen tilanne, jossa tunnelissa tai lentokoneen ympärillä on tonnitolkulla bensaa, kerosiinia tai muuta palavaa ainetta. (Hajonnut lentokone tai kaatunut bensarekka.) Aika lailla erilainen tilanne kuin metrotunnelissa ja -junassa, jossa suurin osa materiaalista on hyvin huonosti palavaa ja herkästi palavaa materiaalia on vähän.

----------


## Mikle

> Ei vedä. Junakalusto Oy:n mukaan Flirt-runkoon mahtuu n 550 henkeä kaikenkaikkiaan ja se on suurin piirtein sama kuin metron M200-sarjan vaunupariin. 
> 
> Eli 2 Flirtiä = 2 metron vaunuparia.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tota..paljon se Hesan metron vaunupari sitten vetää? Mä olen kuvitellut, että 287 on max.kapasiteetti paperilla niin M100- kuin M200-vaunuparillekin. Nuo vaunuparithan on molemmat alle 50 metriä pitkiä(Sm5 on 75m) , tosin hieman leveämpiä kuin Sm5, mutta tosiaan pituudeltaan alle Sm1-2-kaluston. Ja Sm1-2:han vetää mallista riippuen n360-380 matkustajaa.

----------


## hmikko

Tulin kaivaneeksi kapasiteettinumerot esiin. Flirtin luvut Stadlerin tiedotteesta, M200:n Wikipediasta. Flirtin summassa on sekä taittoistuimet että kaikki ilmoitetut seisomapaikat mukana, eli käytännössä pääkaupunkiseutulaiset eivät varmaan ahtaudu tuommoiseen tuulilasikuormaan.

M200 vaunupari 124 + 249 = 373 matkustajaa, pituus 44,3 m

Länsimetron maksimi 2 x M200 746 matkustajaa, pituus 88,6 m

3 x M200 1119 matkustajaa, pituus 132,9 m

Sm5 FLIRT -yksikkö 232 + 28 + 323 = 583 matkustajaa, pituus 75,2 m

2 x Sm5 1166 matkustajaa, pituus 150,4 m

3 x Sm5 1749 matkustajaa, pituus 225,6 m

Kolmen Sm5-yksikön juna ei kai ole mikään utopistinen tilanne, se kun on pituudeltaan vain kymmenisen metriä pidempi kuin neljän Sm1-yksikön juna. Tämmönen ei käsittääkseni ole mikään erityinen harvinaisuus nykytilanteessa.

----------


## petteri

> Miten Pisara auttaa mielestäsi Ilmalan vaihteiden lumisuuteen tai junan liikkeellelähdön estävään kinokseen Riihimäen asemalla?


Pisara vähentää tarvetta Ilmalan varikon käyttöön, kun Helsingin asemalla on enemmän tilaa ja olettaisin myös, että Pisaran rakentamisen yhteydessä rakennetaan uudet yhteydet Ilmalasta Pisararaiteille. Eli sen jälkeen kun Pisara on rakennettu, Ilmalassa tarvitsee käyttää vähemmän vaihteita.

Toki Helsingin ratapihan ja Ilmalan remonttia tarvitaan myös ja kulunvalvonnan uudistusta sekä riittävästi "extraajia" putsaamaan vaihteita pyrypäivinä. 




> Kehotan lukemaan LiVi:n raportin talven 2009-2010 junaliikenteen ongelmista. Ei sieltä kovin paljon löydy asiaa, joka tukee Pisaran rakentamista. Kun siis lukee raportin läpi ja myös ymmärtää sen. Julkisuudessa esitetyt tarkoitushakuiset johtopäätökset ovat eri asia.


Olen lukenut tuon raportin, talviliikenteen ongelmat ovat toki monen asian summa. Pisara ratkaisee osan ongelmista, muttei toki missään nimessä kaikkia.

----------


## Mikle

> Tulin kaivaneeksi kapasiteettinumerot esiin. Flirtin luvut Stadlerin tiedotteesta, M200:n Wikipediasta.


Kiitokset täsmennyksestä! Minulle on jäänyt jostain päähän tuo kokonaiskapasiteetti  287hlö. Seison korjattuna :Smile: 

Mutta silti, onhan tuo 2 x M200-kapasiteetti hieman eri luokkaa kuin 2 x Sm5.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiitokset täsmennyksestä! Minulle on jäänyt jostain päähän tuo kokonaiskapasiteetti  287 hlö.


287 on metrojunan mitoituskapasiteetti. Se on eri asia kuin junalle sallittu kapasiteetti. Sm5:n suunnittelukapasiteetti on 452 ja Sm1 = 301, Sm2 = 210 ja Sm4 = 302.

Turvallisuuslaskelmissa käytetään sellaista ihmismäärää, joka junassa voi olla. Koska asemilla ei lasketa, milloin sallittu kapasiteetti ylittyy. Eli turvallisuusjärjestelyissä ei lähdetä siitä, että jos junassa on ylikuormaa, ylikuorman verran ihmisiä saa kuolla, riittää, että saadaan byrokraatin asettama määrä ihmisiä pelastetuksi ja sitten brankkarilta loppuu työpäivä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tulin kaivaneeksi kapasiteettinumerot esiin. Flirtin luvut Stadlerin tiedotteesta, M200:n Wikipediasta. Flirtin summassa on sekä taittoistuimet että kaikki ilmoitetut seisomapaikat mukana, eli käytännössä pääkaupunkiseutulaiset eivät varmaan ahtaudu tuommoiseen tuulilasikuormaan.
> 
> M200 vaunupari 124 + 249 = 373 matkustajaa, pituus 44,3 m
> 
> Länsimetron maksimi 2 x M200 746 matkustajaa, pituus 88,6 m
> 
> 3 x M200 1119 matkustajaa, pituus 132,9 m
> 
> Sm5 FLIRT -yksikkö 232 + 28 + 323 = 583 matkustajaa, pituus 75,2 m
> ...


Luin vähän huolimattomasti metrojunan paikkamäärän Suomen Raitiotieseuran sivulta. Siinä oli epäloogisesti kerrottu  istumapaiikkamäärä vaunua kohden,  mutta seisomapaikkamäärä olikin vaunuparia kohti, mikä sotki laskemista. Oikea luku on 373 vaunuparille yhteensä. Muuten Raitiotieseura voisi lisätä lähijunaliikennettä koskeviin sivuihinsa Flirt-junaa koskevat tiedot, juna on ollut käytössä toista vuotta mutta siitä ei kerrota missään! 




> 3 x Sm5 1749 matkustajaa, pituus 225,6 m
> 
> Kolmen Sm5-yksikön juna ei kai ole mikään utopistinen tilanne, se kun on pituudeltaan vain kymmenisen metriä pidempi kuin neljän Sm1-yksikön juna. Tämmönen ei käsittääkseni ole mikään erityinen harvinaisuus nykytilanteessa.


Käytännössä yli kolmen Sm-rungon lähijunia ajetaan vain pidemmillä reiteillä Riihimäelle ja Lahteen, (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä), ja niitä junia ei kai olisi muutenkaan Pisara-tunneliin tarkoitus pistää?

Tietysti Pisarassa pitäisi varautua kolmen Flirt-rungon pituisiin juniin, sellaisten ajaminen voi tulla ajankohtaiseksi jonkun massatapahtuman yhteydessä esim, koska Oopperan asema palvelee sitä aluetta jossa sellaisia järjestetään, mutta silloin pitää muutenkin olla korkeampi valmius yleisön ohjaamiseen ja pelastustoimintojen osalta. 




> Turvallisuuslaskelmissa käytetään sellaista ihmismäärää, joka junassa voi olla. Koska asemilla ei lasketa, milloin sallittu kapasiteetti ylittyy.


Sm-junissa on jokin ylipainoanturi joka estää junan liikkeellelähdön jos painoa, eli väkeä on likaa. Massatapahtumien yhteydessä on käynyt niin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pisara vähentää tarvetta Ilmalan varikon käyttöön, kun Helsingin asemalla on enemmän tilaa...


Junat ovat aamulla parkissa Ilmalassa ja lähtevät sieltä. Pisara ei muuta Ilmalasta aamulla lähtevien junien määrää. Jos Ilmalassa on vaihteet jumissa, junat jäävät vaihteiden taakse, oli Pisaraa tai ei.

Merkittävät syyt talviongelmiin ovat olleet junien jääminen jumiin Ilmalaan tai junien käyttökelvottomuus kastuneiden sähkölaitteiden vuoksi. Ilmalaan jääntiä ei Pisara auta. Junien kastumista Pisara edistää, kun junat ajavat joka vuorolla vähintään kerran pakkasesta lämpimään tunneliin. Kehärataa kiertävät ajavat kaksi kertaa. Junat eivät siis enää pysy kuivina lainkaan kuten nykyään pakkasessa.

Tosin en pidä tunneliliikennettä yleisesti ongelmana, eihän se joka rundilla kostuminen ole ollut ongelma metron kanssa. Mutta kun VR-Yhtymälle kosteus on ollut jatkuva ongelma, niin se sitten vain Pisaran myötä pahenee, kun se ensin on pahentunut Kehäradan tunnelin myötä.

Huomautan vielä, että tunnelin kosteudesta tuli ongelma VR-Yhtymälle jo Vuosaaren kanssa. Kondenssikosteus laukaisi Sr1-vetureiden maavuotosuojan tai vastaavan. En muista, miten tämä ongelma ratkaistiin.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Eli turvallisuusjärjestelyissä ei lähdetä siitä, että jos junassa on ylikuormaa, ylikuorman verran ihmisiä saa kuolla, riittää, että saadaan byrokraatin asettama määrä ihmisiä pelastetuksi ja sitten brankkarilta loppuu työpäivä.


Tämä on pelastustoimissa kieltämättä hyvä ajattelumalli :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 287 on metrojunan mitoituskapasiteetti. Se on eri asia kuin junalle sallittu kapasiteetti. Sm5:n suunnittelukapasiteetti on 452 ja Sm1 = 301, Sm2 = 210 ja Sm4 = 302.


Siis kumpi noista on nyt kumpi? En millään usko että VR:n vanhojen Sm-junien vaunupariin mahtuisi enemmän matkustajia kuin metrojunan? Koska metrossa on seisomatilaa enemmän kallistun siihen että metrovaunun kapasiteetti on 1.3 - 1.5 x junanvaunun. Flirtissä kapasiteettia syövät valtavan kokoinen vessa sekä tekniset tilat ohjaamojen yhteydessä. Flirtissä paikkamäärän laskentaa sekoittaa myös se että klaffi-istuimilla ei voi yhtaikaa istua ja seisoa. Seuraavassa kokonaan automaattiohjauksella toimivassa metrojunasarjasssa lienee ainakin ä enemmän seisomatilaa noin kymmenelle tai nelisen istumapaikaa enemmän mutta se ehkä ei ole relevanttia kokonaisuutta ajatellen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis kumpi noista on nyt kumpi? En millään usko että VR:n vanhojen Sm-junien vaunupariin mahtuisi enemmän matkustajia kuin metrojunan?


No huomaan, että Pisaran YVA:ssa Sm5-junan mitoituskapasiteetti on 380 hlö, ei 452 kuten edellä mainitsin. 452 ja muut arvot ovat HKL:n suunnitteluohjeesta vuodelta 2007.

HKL:n mitoituskapasiteetti lasketaan (tai laskettiin?) siten, että istumapaikat ovat yksi-yhteen, mutta seisomatila ei ole 4 hlö/m2 vaan 3 hlö/m2 ja lisäksi käytäviltä vähennetään pinta-alasta 0,5 m leveydestä. Kun junissa on 2+3 istumajärjestys ja metrossa 2+2, niin laskutapa on metron kannalta epäedullinen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Merkittävät syyt talviongelmiin ovat olleet junien jääminen jumiin Ilmalaan tai junien käyttökelvottomuus kastuneiden sähkölaitteiden vuoksi. Ilmalaan jääntiä ei Pisara auta. Junien kastumista Pisara edistää, kun junat ajavat joka vuorolla vähintään kerran pakkasesta lämpimään tunneliin. Kehärataa kiertävät ajavat kaksi kertaa. Junat eivät siis enää pysy kuivina lainkaan kuten nykyään pakkasessa.


Ei se noin taida mennä, eiköhän Kehäradan tunneli ja Pisaran tunneli riitä riittävästi sulattamaan junia, ettei ongelmia enää jatkossa esiinny ainakaan uudemmassa kalustossa. Metrossakaan ei ole kaluston kanssa pakkasongelmia, kun vaunusto käy joka kierroksella sulamassa tunnelissa.

Se, että Sm1 ja Sm2 kalustossa on moottorien "maadoitusongelmia" lienee tyyppivika, joka voi kyllä vaatia kaluston uusimista.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sm5:n suunnittelukapasiteetti on 452 ja Sm1 = 301, Sm2 = 210 ja Sm4 = 302.


Tässä on varmaan näppäilyvirhe, Sm2:n kapasiteetti ei voi erota noin selvästi isoveljestään Sm1:stä.




> Sm-junissa on jokin ylipainoanturi joka estää junan liikkeellelähdön jos painoa, eli väkeä on likaa. Massatapahtumien yhteydessä on käynyt niin.


En ole kuullut tällaisesta, ja pidän hyvin todennäköisenä, että olisin kuullut, jos tuollainen ominaisuus kalustossa olisi.

----------


## Mikle

> Huomautan vielä, että tunnelin kosteudesta tuli ongelma VR-Yhtymälle jo Vuosaaren kanssa. Kondenssikosteus laukaisi Sr1-vetureiden maavuotosuojan tai vastaavan. En muista, miten tämä ongelma ratkaistiin.
> 
> Antero


Ongelma taidettiin ratkaista siten, että Vuosaareen on jatkossa lähetetty pääasiassa ainoastaan uudempia sähkövetureita.  :Smile: 

Tunnelien kosteus ja siihen lisättynä kalustoa koetteleva äkkinäinen lämpötilan muutos kuivasta pakkaskelistä (ulkoilma) tunneliin ei toki ole mihinkään firmaan sidottu juttu. Vanha tasavirtakalusto tasasuuntaajineen on pääsääntöisesti alttiimpaa tälle. Kyllä niitä vastaavissa olosuhteissa maavuotoja tulee uudemmankin kaluston taajuusmuuttajiin, mutta ne eivät liene useinkaan kohtalokkaita kaluston liikkumiskvylle. 

Englannin kanaalitunnelissa liikennöineet Eurostar-junat pääsivät otsikoihin hyytymällä meren alle useampaan otteeseen viime ja toissa talvina. Tässä tapauksessa siis kyseessä ovat huomattavasti uudempia ratkaisuja sisältävät vempeleet kuin Sr1.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> No huomaan, että Pisaran YVA:ssa Sm5-junan mitoituskapasiteetti on 380 hlö, ei 452 kuten edellä mainitsin. 452 ja muut arvot ovat HKL:n suunnitteluohjeesta vuodelta 2007.


HSL:n hallitus hyväksyi kokouksessaan 10.5.2011 joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluohjeen. Ohjeen sivulla 32 on taulukko mitoituspaikkamääristä ja sivulla 33 on perusteet mitoituspaikkamäärien laskennalle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei se noin taida mennä, eiköhän Kehäradan tunneli ja Pisaran tunneli riitä riittävästi sulattamaan junia, ettei ongelmia enää jatkossa esiinny ainakaan uudemmassa kalustossa. Metrossakaan ei ole kaluston kanssa pakkasongelmia, kun vaunusto käy joka kierroksella sulamassa tunnelissa.


Ja joka kierroksella jäätymässä tultuaan tunnelista ulos. Junien ikkunat ja seinät ovat huurussa Rautatieasemalle saakka. Idän suunnan raiteella näkyy lumi- ja jääkokkareita Sörnäisissäkin. Ongelmia aiheuttaa nimenomaan lämpötilojen vaihtelu, ja se on metrojunilla ja millä hyvänsä tunnelissa piipahatavalla jatkuva riesa. Mutta siihen pitää vain osata varautua.




> Se, että Sm1 ja Sm2 kalustossa on moottorien "maadoitusongelmia" lienee tyyppivika, joka voi kyllä vaatia kaluston uusimista.


Sikäli kun olen junien kanssa työssä olleilta kuullut, tyyppivika ei ole junissa vaan niiden hoidossa. Ennen junat sulatettiin höyryllä, jolloin ne kuivuivat saman tien. Eikä ollut junissa tyyppivikoja. Nykyään junia sulatellaan vesisuihkuilla. Vesikäsittelyn jäljiltä junat kuvuvat vasta kolmanneksi päiväksi. Eli näin on syntynyt juniin tyyppivika. Olen lisäksi kuullut, että tätä samaa tyyppivikaa on esiintynyt myös Sm5-junissa. Eli eiköhän tyyppivika ole Ilmalan varikossa eikä junissa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Kaveri kertoi sellaista juttua että Vuosaaren tunnelin sammutussuunnitelmia ihmettelemässä käyneet sveitsiläiset konsultit kommentoi että sammutusvälineenä bensakäyttöinen mönkijä on vähän huono kun siellä ei palotilanteessa ole oikein happea polttomoottorille.


Kuten olen aiemmin foorumilla maininnut, sveitsiläiset konsultit ihmettelivät myös Pisaran suunnittelussa erinäisiä ratkaisuja. Useimmat näistä ratkaisuista olivat juurikin kotoisan pelastuslaitoksemme vaatimuksia. Osa ratkaisuista oli ristiriidassa tunneleita koskevien rautatieliikenteen teknisten yhteentoimivuussäännösten (TSI) periaatteiden kanssa.

En kuitenkaan pysty sanomaan oliko näillä mitään yhteyttä nyt esitetyn lausunnon asioihin.

----------


## teme

Pisaran ongelmana on, että siinä päätöksenteon pitäisi jauhaa purkkaa ja kävellä samaan aikaan. Hankkeen hyötyjä on mm.
- lähijunien muuttuminen heilureiksi joka mm. lyhentää kiertoaikaa
- kaksi raideparia Linnunlauluun ja kuusi laituria lisää Rautatieasemalle
- Töölön ja Hakaniemen parempi saavutettavuus
- maanalaista tilaa paikoille jossa sillä on kysyntää
- mahdollistaa suorien bussien vähentämisen
- parempi vaihto metroon ja ratikoihin
- tukee Lentorataa
Mikään näistä ei ole itsessään peruste investoinnille, mutta yhteenlaskettuna minusta on, riippuu tosin mihin hinta asettuu. Mutta noiden realisoiminen edellyttäisi kokonaissuunnitelua ja muutenkin asiaa katsotaan pala kerrallaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen sijaan en suoranaisesti vastusta Pisaran toteutusta, jos asiallisesti laaditut selvitykset osoittavat sen parhaaksi.


Tämänhän pitäisi olla itsestäänselvyys kaikissa hankkeissa. Mutta ongelma on, että joku päättää toteutettavat hankkeet ennen mitään selvityksiä ja selvitykset ovat pelkkää teatteria, jolla ollaan täyttävinään edes lakiin kirjoitetut menettelytavat. Ja korkein haliinto-oikeus on vahvistanut, että selvityksissä saa valehdella, joten loppujen lopuksi on aivan sama, mitä ja miten selvitetään. Riittää, että on jonkinlainen selvitys tehty.

Tällä hetkellä tämä prosessi on meneillää Pisaran kanssa. Se oli räikeästi käytössä Espoon metron kanssa, jossa metroon kytkettiin Vaasan ja Kemijärven ratojen sähköistykset. Edellisten kanssa suunnilleen samanaikaisesti päätettiin sellaisesta vähemmän täällä tunnetusta hankkeesta kuin Savonlinnan ohitustie. Jonka suhteen on minusta hieman huvittavaa, että tällä foorumilla muistetaan valittaa Huutokosken radan korjauksesta, mutta Savonlinnan ohitustie ei ole yhdenkään kirjoittajan murheena.

Pisaran suhteen epäilen itse, että YVA olisi kunnolla tehtynä osoittanut, että hyödyt ovat kustannuksiin nähden olemattoman vähäiset, jolloin ryhdyttiin kikkailemaan ottamalla Pisaran vertailukohteeksi paikallisjunien katkaiseminen Pasilaan. Tällaiset virheet eivät kanna hallitusneuvotteluihin tai liikennepoliittisen selonteon ministerityöryhmään. Kun molemmissa istuvat puolueet, joiden taustatahot tavalla tai toisella hyötyvät miljardin tunnelihankkeesta, ketään ei kiinnosta, mitä tunnelilla oikeastaan tehdään.

Pisara on tämän hallituskauden ongelma, sillä sen tekemisestä pitää päättää seuraavan 4 vuoden aikana, jos aiotaan saada se valmiiksi 10 vuodessa. Pisara on myös vekkuli hanke sikäli, että tämä hallitus ei tee yhtään sellaista budjettia, jolla Pisaraa maksetaan. Sen sijaan se sitoo tulevien hallitusten rahanjaon aivan samalla tavalla, kun edellinen hallitus siunasi tämän hallituksen raideliikennebudjetit. Tämähän on vielä pahempaa kuin oppositiopolitiikka.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hyvä kun Antero nosti esille tämän Pisaran 0+ - vaihtoehdon virheellisyyden. Se, että 0+:na on katkaisu Pasilaan, on tuloksen manipulointia, koska on tiedossa, että tällainen ylimääräinen vaihto nostaa matka-aikaa ja siten alentaa malleissa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta. Tämä on samankaltaista manipulointia kuin Länsimetron YVA:ssa.

Ymmärrettävyyden helpottamiseksi: Vaikutus on sama kuin jos Turun ja Tampereen raitioteiden vaikutusarvioinnissa 0+-vaihtoehdossa esimerkiksi puolet bussilinjoista katkaistaisiin keskustan laidoilla sijaitseviin terminaaleihin.

YVA:n 0+:n virheellisyys pitäisi nostaa esille.

----------


## petteri

> Hyvä kun Antero nosti esille tämän Pisaran 0+ - vaihtoehdon virheellisyyden. Se, että 0+:na on katkaisu Pasilaan, on tuloksen manipulointia, koska on tiedossa, että tällainen ylimääräinen vaihto nostaa matka-aikaa ja siten alentaa malleissa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta. Tämä on samankaltaista manipulointia kuin Länsimetron YVA:ssa.


Junat eivät nyt kulje Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä varsinkaan huonoissa oloissa aikataulussa. Ratkaisu, jossa osa junista pysäytetään Pasilaan ratkaisisi osan tuosta ongelmasta. Minusta nykyisen kaltainen aikataulusekoilu ei ole hyväksyttävää pitemmällä tähtäimellä.

Eikös 0+ vaihtoehdon ideana on nimenomaan ratkaista ongelma kevyesti muulla tavalla? Toki Pisararaportissa olisi voitu kuvata myös vaihtoehto, jossa Linnunlaulun kuilua laajennetaan, se olisi kyllä toimiva vaihtoehto ja edullinenkin, muttei poliittisesti oikein mahdollinen.

Toki vaihtoehtona on pysäyttää osa kaukojunista Pasilaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turha keksiä puolusteluja ilmeiselle tuloksen manipuloinnille. 0+ olisi voitu yhtä hyvin rakentaa niin, että sen lähtökohtana on Helsinki - Pasila - kapasiteetin mahdollisimman toimiva hyödyntäminen. Se, että se rakennettiin näin, osoittaa, että valinnan perusteena on tuloksen manipulointi.

Todellakin hävettävää, että näissä isoissa hankkeissa - Länsimetro, Pisara - uskaltaudutaan manipuloimaan tulosta jotta saadaan naiivit poliitikot uskomaan näihin manipuloituihin tuloksiin, ja vähemmän naiiveille poliitikoille valheelliseen pohjaan perustuva viikunanlehti todellisille motiiveille.

...

----------


## petteri

> Turha keksiä puolusteluja ilmeiselle tuloksen manipuloinnille. 0+ olisi voitu yhtä hyvin rakentaa niin, että sen lähtökohtana on Helsinki - Pasila - kapasiteetin mahdollisimman toimiva hyödyntäminen. Se, että se rakennettiin näin, osoittaa, että valinnan perusteena on tuloksen manipulointi.


0+ vaihtoehdossa Pasilaan on päätetty U-, E-, Y-, G-, H-, R- ja Z-junat eli yhteensä 14 junavuoroa ruuhkatuntina, kaikki kaupunkiratojen junat kulkisivat jatkossakin Helsingin asemalle. Tuollaisella junamäärän vähennyksellä Helsinki-Pasila väli varmaan toimisi, vaikka kaukoliikenteessä olisi lisäkuormitustakin. 0+ vaihtoehdossa kyse on 2035 tilanteesta eli tuo mahdollistaisi myös lentoradan kuormituksen.

Mikä Pisararadan 0+ oletuksissa on väärin? Sekö, että 0+ vaihtoehdossa oletetaan käytännössä kaukoliikenneraiteilla ja mahdollisella lentoradalla kulkevan enemmän junia kuin nykyään?

Toki Pisaran, junien pysäyttämisen Pasilaan tai Linnunlaulun leventämisen vaihtoehtona on kaikkien Helsinkiin suuntautuvien rautatien laajennushankkeiden pysäyttäminen ja junavuorojen lievä karsiminen. Sitäkö Pisararaportin arvostelijat haluavat vertailuvaihtoehdoksi? Jos noin on, voisihan nuo taustamotiivit tuoda ilmi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

En ole lukenut raporttia yksityiskohtaisesti, mutta pidän mm. esittämäsi perusteella ilmeisenä, että 0+ - vaihtoehdossa ei ole tarkasteltu esimerkiksi VR yhtymän liikennöintikäytäntöjen muutosta. Onko siinä?

Vähintäänkin olisi tullut olla tarkastelu, mikä on mahdollinen liikennemäärä VR - yhtymän liikennöintikäytännön muutoksin ilman Pasilan terminaalia, tai muilla toimenpiteillä, joiden hinta on samaa suuruusluokkaa kuin Pasilan terminaalin, joka ei ole ilmainen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos jotain junia pitäisi jättää Pasilaan niin siinä tapauksessa kaukojunat. Sekä itse kaukojunien liikenne että tyhjien kaukojunarunkojen siirto peruuttamalla edestakaisin Ilmalan varikon ja pääaseman välillä on se mikä syö kapasiteettia. Tietenkin kaukojunien ajaminen vain Pasilaan asti olisi maakunnan ihmisten kannalta poliititsesti epäkorrektia koska eihän Pasila ole heidän mielestä edes Helsingissä ja Eduskuntatalo jäisi näkemättä :Wink: 




> Vähintäänkin olisi tullut olla tarkastelu, mikä on mahdollinen liikennemäärä VR - yhtymän liikennöintikäytännön muutoksin ilman Pasilan terminaalia, tai muilla toimenpiteillä, joiden hinta on samaa suuruusluokkaa kuin Pasilan terminaalin, joka ei ole ilmainen.


Mitä ne liikennekäytäntöjen muutokset olisivat silloin? Junien korvaaminen busseilla? Lentovuoroilla? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mitä ne liikennekäytäntöjen muutokset olisivat silloin?


Esimerkiksi:
- Pääosan kaukojunista ajaminen ohjausvaunu- tai pendolino-kalustolla,
- Lähijunien vähäliikenteisemmän ajan seisotuksen poistaminen Helsingistä
- Junien kokoonpanomuutosten vähentäminen
- Kaukojunien toistensa odotuskäytännön muuttaminen esimerkiksi niin, että 1 h vuorovälillä kulkevista kaukojunista vain viimeinen vuoro odottaa oleellisesti myöhästynyttä toista kaukojunaa

Näillä saataisiin jo aika paljon lisäkapasiteettia Helsinki - Pasila - välille.

Pasilan terminaalin hinnalla saataisiin myös esimerkiksi uusi asetinlaite sekä vaihteisto- ja raidemuutoksia.

----------


## petteri

> Pasilan terminaalin hinnalla saataisiin myös esimerkiksi uusi asetinlaite sekä vaihteisto- ja raidemuutoksia.


Käsittääkseni uusi asetinlaite sekä vaihteisto- ja raidemuutokset ollaan tekemässä joka tapauksessa eli ne eivät minusta ole Pisaran tai Pasilan terminaalin vaihtoehto.

Voi kyllä olla, että asetinlaite-, kulunvalvonta-, vaihteisto- ja raidemuutos projektin toteuttaminen on hyvin hankalaa jos Pisaraa tai Pasilan terminaalia ei toteuteta ensin.  Tuo remontti nimittäin uhkaa aiheuttaa kauhean liikenneruuhkan vuosikausiksi.

Jo nykyisin, että Pasilan ja Helsingin väli on erittäin kuormitettu ja remontti vaatisi, että osa raiteista olisi aina vuorollaan pois käytöstä. Toki jos liikennöintikäytäntöjen muutoksilla saadaan lisätehoa radankäyttöön voi olla, ettei remontin vuoksi tarvitse peruuttaa suurta osaa junavuoroista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pisaraa ja Pasilan terminaalia on tuskin mahdollista toteuttaa ennen asetinlaite- ja vaihdemuutoksia, johtuen ko. hankkeiden suuruusluokasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkiksi:
> - Pääosan kaukojunista ajaminen ohjausvaunu- tai pendolino-kalustolla,
> - Lähijunien vähäliikenteisemmän ajan seisotuksen poistaminen Helsingistä
> - Junien kokoonpanomuutosten vähentäminen
> - Kaukojunien toistensa odotuskäytännön muuttaminen esimerkiksi niin, että 1 h vuorovälillä kulkevista kaukojunista vain viimeinen vuoro odottaa oleellisesti myöhästynyttä toista kaukojunaa.


Juurikin näin.

Selvennykseksi YVA:n periaatteista, että lähtökohtana on verrata hanketta nykytilaan tai siihen kehitykseen, joka tapahtuisi, kun jatketaan nykyratkaisulla, mutta otetaan hyödyksi yleinen kehitys, kuten tekniikan kehittyminen.

Pisaran tapauksessa se tarkoittaa mm. sitä, että kaukojunaliikennettä Helsingissä tehostetaan ohjausvaunuilla (on jo tilattu) ja paikallisjunaliikennettä tehostetaan lopettamalla junakokoonpanojen muutoksen ja muut vaihtotyöt (Antti Jaatinen todennut tämän HS:ssa 23.2.2011) sekä korjaamalla Helsingin ratapihan raiteiston ja asentinlaitteen ongelmat (työstä päätetty jo ja valmistelu meneillään). Nolla plus (0+) on siis se tilanne, joka vallitsee, kun em. toimenpiteet on tehty.

Pasilan asettaminen pääteasemaksi osalle nykyään Helsinkiin ajaville junille ei ole nykytilan jatkamista, vaan Pisaralle vaihtoehtoinen ratkaisu. Se maksaa rakentamiskustannuksina luultavasti 100-200 M€, mitä nyt sitten tehdään ja lasketaan mukaan. Eli jo pelkästään se, että investoidaan uusiin rakenteisiin, osoittaa, että kyse ei ole nykytilan kehittämisestä ja nykyisten järjestelyjen uusimisesta ylläpitomielessä, vaan hankkeesta, joka on samassa suuruusluokassa kuin Pisara. Tämän lisäksi Pääteasema-Paslia -ratkaisu edellyttää merkittävää lisäystä pintaliikenteen tarjonnassa, joka ei edes ole LiVi:n hallinnassa.

Kun nämä Mikko Laaksosenkin mainitsemat kehitystoimet tehdään, kaupunkirataliikenne voi ajaa Helsingin asemalle päättyviin raiteisiin 3 minuutin vuorovälillä kuten on suunniteltu Pisarallekin. Tähän riittää, että kummallakin kaupunkiradalla on 3 puskimiin päättyvää raidetta. Silloin jää suunnanvaihtoon aikaa 6 minuuttia. Kaukojunaliikenteen käyttöön jää 13 raidetta, ja Pasilasta on Helsinkiin 5 raidetta, kuten on suunniteltu Pisarankin kanssa. Kaukojunien määrän Helsingissä rajoittaa näiden 5 raiteen kapasiteetti, ei päättyvien raiteiden määrä. Ja Pisaran tapauksessa ovat kaukojunille käytössä samat 5 raidetta, koska Pisara alkaa Pasilan eteläpuolelta. Eli kaikkiaan todellinen 0+ -vaihtoehto mahdollistaa saman junamäärän kuin Pisara sekä kauko- että lähiliikenteelle.

Tämä tulisi tehdä selväksi hallitusneuvottelijoille. Mutta heihinhän ei saa olla edes yhteydessä. On kuulemma Kommareiden, älypuhelinten ja Facebook-päivitysten teko ja luku kielletty. Näin suomalainen demokratia toimii!

Se on sitten toinen juttu, jos Pasilaan halutaan enemmän läpiajettavia raiteita. Pisara-suunnitelmassa lisäys on vain yksi. Pasilan läpäisykyky kasvaa ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että tehdään Pisara 3-vaihtoehto, jossa itäinen pisara yhtyy pääratauraan Pasilan pohjoispuolella. Tätä ratkaisua ei kuitenkaan ehdoteta toteutettavaksi, vaikka se on ainoa, joka todellisuudessa lisää raidekapasiteettia Pasilasta Helsinkiin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Pisaraa ja Pasilan terminaalia on tuskin mahdollista toteuttaa ennen asetinlaite- ja vaihdemuutoksia, johtuen ko. hankkeiden suuruusluokasta.


Minun käsitykseni mukaan kyllä Pisaran rakentaminen ensin helpottaisi paljon asetinlaite- ja vaihdemuutoksia. Asetinlaite- ja vaihdemuutosten toteuttamisen on arvioitu nykyisessä ympäristössä kestävän noin vuosikymmenen ja aiheuttavan todella paljon häiriöitä liikenteelle.

Mutta jos Pisara rakennetaan ensin valmiiksi asetinlaite- ja vaihteistoremontti voitaneen toteuttaa 2-4 vuodessa ilman että se aiheuttaa paljoa häiriöitä muulle liikenteelle. Eli olisi erittäin suotavaa, että Pisara rakennettaisiin ensin nopeallla aikataululla, jolloin Helsingin ratapiha voitaisiin korjata sotkematta koko Suomen junaliikennettä vuosikymmeneksi. Tuosta Pisaran laskelmasta taitaa muuten puuttua vuosikymmenen "pitkän talven" hinta. Kuinka paljon hintaa on sillä jos Suomen junaliikenne myöhästelee vuosikymmenen samalla lailla kuin tänä talvena? Ja käyttäisikö tuon vuosikymmenen jälkeen enää kukaan junaa?

Pisaran ja Helsingin asetinlaiteremontin valmistuttua on sitten mahdollisuudet lisätä liikennettä esimerkiksi lentoradalla, muillakin suunnilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:53 ----------




> Se on sitten toinen juttu, jos Pasilaan halutaan enemmän läpiajettavia raiteita. Pisara-suunnitelmassa lisäys on vain yksi. Pasilan läpäisykyky kasvaa ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että tehdään Pisara 3-vaihtoehto, jossa itäinen pisara yhtyy pääratauraan Pasilan pohjoispuolella. Tätä ratkaisua ei kuitenkaan ehdoteta toteutettavaksi, vaikka se on ainoa, joka todellisuudessa lisää raidekapasiteettia Pasilasta Helsinkiin.


Pisara suunnitelmista ainoa toteuttamiskelpoinen vaihtoehto on todellakin Pisara 3, jossa saataisiin käytännössä neljä lisäraidettä Helsingin keskustan ja Pasilan välille. Pienemmän Pisaran rakentamisessa ei ole noilla suunnitelmilla mitään järkeä. Todennäköisesti suunnitelman kuitenkin vielä kehittyvät.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuosta Pisaran laskelmasta taitaa muuten puuttua vuosikymmenen "pitkän talven" hinta. Kuinka paljon hintaa on sillä jos Suomen junaliikenne myöhästelee vuosikymmenen samalla lailla kuin tänä talvena? Ja käyttäisikö tuon vuosikymmenen jälkeen enää kukaan junaa?


En muista nyt tarkkaan, miten asetinlaiteuudistus oli ajateltu. Muistaakseni 3 vaiheeseen. Mutta en pidä sitä kokonaisuudessa katastrofina. Menihän vähän aikaa sitten pari viikkoa niin, että puolet Helsingistä oli pois pelistä.

Tällaiset hommat hoidetaan niin, että kriittiset työt ajoitetaan kesään ja viikonloppuihin sekä öihin. Asetinlaite- ja ratapihauudistuksen voi hyvin tehdä niin, että ensin siirrytään yhdellä kaupunkiradalla siihen liikenteeseen, jossa ei tarvita vaihtotöitä ja pärjätään 3 päättyvällä raiteella. Siten saadaan työrauha ennen vaihtotöiden tarvitsemiin raiteisiin. Raidejärjestyksen perusteella jouduttaneen asentamaan pari tilapäisvaihdetta, mutta ne voidaan vaikka miehittää käsikäyttöisinä. Kun yksi kaupunkirata on valmis, se siirtyy uuteen kulunvalvontaan ja on itsenäinen muusta ratapihasta. Mutta on vapauttanut yhden raiteen muulle liikenteelle. Toisen kaupunkiradan jälkeen on 2 vapautunutta päättyvää raidetta, joten kaukoliikenneraiteita voidaan alkaa järjestellä 2 päättyvää raidetta kerrallaan. Linjaraiteiden ratatyöt tehdään öisin.

Ja aina on käytettävissä hetkittäin myös junan päättö Pasilaan, kuten oli viime vuoden vaurion kanssa. Helpotusta saadaan myös siitä, että sähkötöitä voi tehdä liikenteenkin aikana, kun junia vedetään Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä dieselillä. Tämä onnistuu erinomaisen helposti kaukojunien ohjausvaunujen kanssa.

Antero

----------


## teme

Epäilen ettei Pisarasta päätetä Säätytalolla tai hallituskaudella mitään. Joskus noita hankkeita on sovittu mukaan pakettiin, Kehärata ja Oikorata esimerkiksi, että saadaan sopu kasaan, mutta kun tämän rahoitus ei ole tämän hallituskauden asia. Eli luulisin että hallitus jatkaa suunnittelua ja varsinainen (rahoitus)päätös tehdään ensi vaalikaudella. Semminkin kun ei ole mitenkään selvää että tätä hallitusta ylipäänsä syntyy tai että se istuu koko vaalikauden.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Pisaran suunnittelussa on vaihtoehto ykköseen lisätty jatkovaihe, jossa Pasilasta eteläään Nordenskiöldinkadun tasalle asti on rakennettu nykyisen raiteiston itäpuolelle kaksi lisäraidetta. Se on ilmeisesti ajateltu toteutettavaksi jos Lentorata joskus toteutetaan. Sen myötä vaihtoehdon 1 tuoma lisäkapasiteeti olisi sama kuin vaihtoehtojen 2 ja 3 (joilla ei ole muuta eroa kuin Alppilan aseman rakentaminen tai pois jättäminen).
Juha

----------


## teme

> Pisaran suunnittelussa on vaihtoehto ykköseen lisätty jatkovaihe, jossa Pasilasta eteläään Nordenskiöldinkadun tasalle asti on rakennettu nykyisen raiteiston itäpuolelle kaksi lisäraidetta. Se on ilmeisesti ajateltu toteutettavaksi jos Lentorata joskus toteutetaan. Sen myötä vaihtoehdon 1 tuoma lisäkapasiteeti olisi sama kuin vaihtoehtojen 2 ja 3 (joilla ei ole muuta eroa kuin Alppilan aseman rakentaminen tai pois jättäminen).
> Juha


Hyvältä kuulostaa, noinhan se pitää tehdä. Semmoinen toivomus minulla olisi että Pasilassa olisi länsipuolella sivulaituri josta pääsisi suoraan uuteen keskuskortteliin, lyhentäisi kivasti kävelymatkoja. Sen laiturin voi tehdä uuden Veturitien päälle, eli ei vie tilaa sivusuunnassa.

----------


## Renne

Uusi liikenneministeri Kyllönen kertoo päivän Hesarissa, että Pisaralle tehdään suunnittelupäätös.

Kyllönen tuntuu suhtautuvan "tiehankkeisiin" nihkeästi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ongelmat ovat kehäteillä, joille ei ole joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoa  paitsi näiden tunneli-intoilijoiden mielestä: Pisaran kautta pääsee kätevästi Leppävaarasta Malmille?
> 
> Antero


Toivon totisesti, että jos Pisara rakennetaan, on junavuoroja, jotka eivät pysähdy kahdesti Pasilassa matkalla esim. Leppävaarasta Malmille. Jos ne pysähtyvät Ilmalan/Huopalahden jälkeen Töölössä, Keskustassa, Hakaniemessä ja Pasilassa ennen Käpylää/Oulunkylää/Malmia/Tikkurilaa, kyllä sen kestää. Mutta vielä 1.5 min lisää matka-aikaa, samalla älytön 2 pysähdystä samalla asemalla aiheuttaa sen, että on nopeampaa juosta Pasilassa laiturille 2 ja siitä junaan. Eli kuten nytkin. Mutta Pisara yhdellä Pasilalla olisi nykyistä matka-aikaa vastaava, vähemmällä vekslailulla. Pisara kyllä käy ainakin minun puolesta, muttei suunnitellulla tavalla. Joko 1 Pasila tai Iso Pisara.

Pisaran tilalle voisi tehdä Pisaran nykyistä rataa+Kehärataa. Osa junista ajaisi sitä, ja osa nykyistä reittiä. Ketään ei haittaa. Kustannuksia tulisi siitä, että Kehäradalla pitäisi olla erikseen kauko- ja kaupunkirata. Tämä kuitenkin olisi mielekästä ja korvaisi Lentoradan. Lisäksi Pääradalta Rantaradalle matkaava ei joutuisi vaihtaessaan vaihtamaan laituria, joka aseman junat ajaisivat Huopalahteen mennessä A/M-junien laiturille ja jatkaisivat M-rataa. Asemia ohittavat vuorot pysähtyisivät E/S/U-laitureilla ja jatkaisivat niiden ratoja. Espoon kaupunkiradan jälkeen voitasiin tehdä myös vaihdoton joka aseman Kerava-Espoo-juna.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toivon totisesti, että jos Pisara rakennetaan, on junavuoroja, jotka eivät pysähdy kahdesti Pasilassa matkalla esim. Leppävaarasta Malmille.


Eli sinun mielestäsi Leppävaarasta Malmille kulkevien ihmisten 1,5 min nopeutuksen takia Leppävaarasta Pasilaan matkalla olevien ihmisten matkaa voidaan pidentää 10 minuuttia tai vähentää tarjontaa merkittävästi?




> -- samalla älytön 2 pysähdystä samalla asemalla --


Ei siinä mitään älytöntä ole; ne kaksi pysähdystä palvelevat täysin eri matkoja. Jos jätät toisen pysähdyksen pois, vähennät merkittävästi tehtävien matkojen mahdollisuuksia.

Pisaran Pasilasta Pasilaan kiertävien matkustajien määrä tulee joka tapauksessa olemaan erittäin marginaalinen. Heille 1,5 min matkaa lisää ei mitenkään perustele ehdotustasi.

----------


## Murzu

> Helpotusta saadaan myös siitä, että sähkötöitä voi tehdä liikenteenkin aikana, kun junia vedetään Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä dieselillä. Tämä onnistuu erinomaisen helposti kaukojunien ohjausvaunujen kanssa.


-Kovin isoja sähkötöitä ei voida tehdä liikenteen aikana, ajolankoihin liittyvät vaatii monesti koneen alle. 

-Erinomaisen helppoa diesel-avustus ei ole minkään junan kanssa, missä on sähköveturi kiinni. Kytkennät, sähköveturin laittaminen hinausvalmiuteen, yms tarkistukset, vievät äkkiseltään ainakin 15 minuuttia, ongelmien kanssa enemmänkin. Se on Pasilassa pitkä aika. 

-Ohjausvaunut ei liity mitenkään diesel avustuksen helppouteen. Ohjausvaunuilla voidaan ohjata ainoastaan sähköveturia (Sr2), joka on hinauksen aikana yhtä hyödyllinen kuin off-tilassa oleva tietokone, josta on vieläpä vedetty töpseli pois seinästä. Ohjausvaunulla ei voi ohjata dieselveturia, eikä Sr1-veturia, ainakaan näillä tulevilla, jotka on suunniteltu yhteistyöhän Sr2-veturin kanssa. Veturit ovat NIIN erilaisia, ettei ohjausvaunussa voi olla useampaa eri ohjauslaitesysteemiä, vaan on panostettu yhteen.

Asiayhteyteen sen kummemin kantaa ottamatta, voin todeta, että asiat eivät ole aina niin yksinkertaisia...

----------


## Knightrider

> Eli sinun mielestäsi Leppävaarasta Malmille kulkevien ihmisten 1,5 min nopeutuksen takia Leppävaarasta Pasilaan matkalla olevien ihmisten matkaa voidaan pidentää 10 minuuttia tai vähentää tarjontaa merkittävästi?


Ei. Unohdit, että suurin osa on matkalla päärautatieasemalle, ei suinkaan Pasilaan, joten heitä tuskin 1,5 min säästö haittaa.
Tälle mariginaalimatkaajajoukolle Pasilaan valinta +10min tai joka toinen juna ei ole niin paha, kun tarjontaa on nytkin reippaasti. Kuitenkin suurin osa matkaajista hyötyy 1,5 min, esim. Leppävaarasta tai Lentoasemalta Töölöön tai Keskusasemalle matkaavat sekä monet muut.



> Pisaran Pasilasta Pasilaan kiertävien matkustajien määrä tulee joka tapauksessa olemaan erittäin marginaalinen. Heille 1,5 min matkaa lisää ei mitenkään perustele ehdotustasi.


Entäs kaikilta muilta asemilta keskustaan? Kun Pasila ohitetaan, keskustaan matkaavat pääsevät 1,5 min nopeammin perille Kehäradan asemilta Lentoasemasta länteen sekä Rantaradalta. Muillakin nykyinen matka-aika. Pasilaan matkaavat ovat se mariginaalinen osuus verrattuna sekä keskusta-asemille että Rantaradalta Pääradalle/toisinpäin matkaaviin yhteensä.

Lisäksi suurin osa Pasilaan matkaavista pääsisi ilman lisäaikaa, sillä Pasilan pysähdys laitettaisiin tietenkin siihen suuntaan, josta matkaajia tulee enemmän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei. Unohdit, että suurin osa on matkalla päärautatieasemalle, ei suinkaan Pasilaan, joten heitä tuskin 1,5 min säästö haittaa.


No itse asiassa muistelisin lähijunien kuormitusprofiilista, että tällä hetkellä Pasilassa jää lähijunista enemmän ihmisiä pois kuin päärautatieasemalla - se ei todellakaan ole mikään marginaalimatkaajien joukko. Pisaran jälkeenkin ennustan, että Pasilan asema on käytetympi kuin Töölön, ehkä Hakaniemenkin. Ja siitäkin huolimatta, että osa vaihtomatkustajista jäisikin kiertämään Pisaran. Niin merkittävää määrää matkustajia ei voi haitata niin merkittävästi noin vähäisen hyödyn takia.




> Entäs kaikilta muilta asemilta keskustaan?


Junayhteyksiä ei voi rakentaa point-to-point-yhteyksiksi, jossa joka asemalta pääsee pysähtymättä joka asemalle. Ja nyt ehdotat, että Suomen toiseksi käytetyin asema ja käytetyin lähijuna-asema pitäisi jättää pois 1,5 minuutin nopeutuksen takia. Jos asemia pitää karsia nopeuttamisen takia, sitä ei todellakaan aloiteta Pasilasta.




> Lisäksi suurin osa Pasilaan matkaavista pääsisi ilman lisäaikaa, sillä Pasilan pysähdys laitettaisiin tietenkin siihen suuntaan, josta matkaajia tulee enemmän.


Se myös tarkoittaa, että suurin osa matkustajista ei saisi sitä 1,5 minuutin nopeutustakaan. Muistaakseni pääradan suunta on suurempi; etua tälle suunnalle tulisi vain niille, jotka jaksavat Pisaran kiertää ja ylipäätään haluavat Pasilasta länteen. Erittäin marginaalinen osa ihmisiä.

Rantaradan suunnalta toki saataisiin se nopeutus suurimmalle osalle, mutta käytännössä tarkoitat myös, että kaikki rantaradan ajallisesti järkevät yhteydet Pasilaan lopetettaisiin. Mieti nyt oikeasti vielä vähän pidempi hetki, kuinka suuresta haitasta ja kuinka pienestä edusta olet puhumassa. Mieti nyt myös oikeasti hetki, kuinka tyhmältä matkustajista tuntuisi ajaa Pasilan ohi, vaikka haluaisivat jäädä siinä pois.

Ehdottaisitko myös, että metrojunat voisivat pysähtyä vaikka Hakaniemessä vain toiseen suuntaan? Siitäkin saataisiin iso minuutin hyöty suurelle osalle matkustajia. Hakaniemen matkustajathan voivat tulla Rautatientorille ja vaihtaa takaisinpäin kulkevaan metroon. Tämä Pasilan-ehdotuksesi on jotakuinkin samaa luokkaa lisääntyneeltä vaivaltaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> No itse asiassa muistelisin lähijunien kuormitusprofiilista, että tällä hetkellä Pasilassa jää lähijunista enemmän ihmisiä pois kuin päärautatieasemalla - se ei todellakaan ole mikään marginaalimatkaajien joukko. Pisaran jälkeenkin ennustan, että Pasilan asema on käytetympi kuin Töölön, ehkä Hakaniemenkin. Ja siitäkin huolimatta, että osa vaihtomatkustajista jäisikin kiertämään Pisaran. Niin merkittävää määrää matkustajia ei voi haitata niin merkittävästi noin vähäisen hyödyn takia.


Pasila ei ole käytetympi kuin Töölön ja Hakaniemen yhteensä, hiukka yli 50% niistä vain. Eli edelleen selvästi suurin osa matkoista nopeutuisi, ongelmana vain ero hyödyssä.

Toki nykyäänkin olisi mahdollista ajaa osa junista Rantarataa aina Pasilaan ja siitä Pääradalle, nopeutus ~5-10 min Rantarata-Päärata-matkustajille, ei haittaa Pasilasta poispäin matkaaville, mutta toisaalta onko järkeä olla ajamatta ydinkeskustaan? Matkustajat sinne päin joutuisivat joko odottamaan seuraavaa junaa, maksamaan kaukojunalipun tai vaihtamaan Pasilassa. Mutta kumpaan matkustetaan Rantaradalta enemmän - Hgin ydinkeskustaan vai kaikkiin Pääradan muihin asemiin yhteensä? No Pääradalle toki, sillä Pasilakin siihen tässä tapauksessa lasketaan.




> Ehdottaisitko myös, että metrojunat voisivat pysähtyä vaikka Hakaniemessä vain toiseen suuntaan? Siitäkin saataisiin iso minuutin hyöty suurelle osalle matkustajia. Hakaniemen matkustajathan voivat tulla Rautatientorille ja vaihtaa takaisinpäin kulkevaan metroon. Tämä Pasilan-ehdotuksesi on jotakuinkin samaa luokkaa lisääntyneeltä vaivaltaan.


Mutta metropa ei Hakaniemen ohituksen jälkeen menisi Sörnäisiin ja palaisi Hakaniemeen, jatkaisi siitä itään, ja niin, että vieläpä esim. Rautatientori-Itäkeskus-matkaajat pääsisivät entistä nopeammin. Eli metroa ei voi verrata tähän.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toki nykyäänkin olisi mahdollista ajaa osa junista Rantarataa aina Pasilaan ja siitä Pääradalle, nopeutus ~5-10 min Rantarata-Päärata-matkustajille --


Ei olisi mahdollista. Puuttuu vaihdeyhteydet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> -Kovin isoja sähkötöitä ei voida tehdä liikenteen aikana, ajolankoihin liittyvät vaatii monesti koneen alle.


On eri asia tehdä töitä esim. klo 23-05 siten, että rataa ei tarvitse laittaa sähköt päälle liikennöitäväksi taas päiväksi kuin että riittää, kunhan koneet ja kalusto ajetaan pois siksi ajaksi kun ei tehdä töitä. Keskeneräiset ajojohtotyöt eivät haittaa sähkötöntä liikennettä. Näin on käytännössä rakennettu koko rataverkkomme sähköistys, sillä uusia suoraan sähköradoiksi tehtyjä rataosia taitavat olla vain Parkanon rata, Martinlaakso, Sköldvik ja Lahden oikorata sekä Rantaradan pitkät oikaisut. 




> -Erinomaisen helppoa diesel-avustus ei ole minkään junan kanssa, missä on sähköveturi kiinni. Kytkennät, sähköveturin laittaminen hinausvalmiuteen, yms tarkistukset, vievät äkkiseltään ainakin 15 minuuttia, ongelmien kanssa enemmänkin. Se on Pasilassa pitkä aika.


Ehkei apuveto kuitenkaan tapahtuisi näin monimutkaisesti. Tuskin Martinlaakson radan dieselveturivetoinen Sm-junaliikennekään aiheutti 15 minuutin kytkentäviivytystä, kun näin aikanaan jouduttiin ajamaan. Jos on tarve ja tahto hoitaa asia nopeasti, tehdään nopean kytkennän vaatimat järjestelyt.

En tunne meidän sähkövetureidemme yksityiskohtia, mutta en näe mitään syytä, miksi veturin asettaminen vaunuksi, jonka jarrut toimivat jarrujohdon paineella, pitäisi kestää 15 minuuttia.




> -Ohjausvaunut ei liity mitenkään diesel avustuksen helppouteen.


Eiköhän kuitenkin liity. On helpompaa ja nopeampaa käyttää dieseliä apuveturina junalle, jonka kokoonpano on kiinteä. Se on ohjausvaunun etu, ei se, että dieseliä voitaisiin ajaa sen enempää ohjausvaunusta kuin sähköveturinkaan ohjaamosta.




> Asiayhteyteen sen kummemin kantaa ottamatta, voin todeta, että asiat eivät ole aina niin yksinkertaisia...


Ei. Ne ovat niin monimutkaisia, kuin niinden halutaan oleva. Ja ne asiat, joita ei haluta, ovat aina tavattoman monimutkaisia.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pasila ei ole käytetympi kuin Töölön ja Hakaniemen yhteensä, hiukka yli 50% niistä vain.


En sanonut yhteensä. Pointtini oli, että Pasilan käyttäjämäärät eivät ole marginaalisia kuten väitit, eli ei ole todellakaan millään tavoin mahdollista tehdä niin massiivista palvelutason heikennystä Pasilaan kuin ehdotat.




> mutta toisaalta onko järkeä olla ajamatta ydinkeskustaan?


Onko järkeä olla ajamatta Pasilaan?




> No Pääradalle toki, sillä Pasilakin siihen tässä tapauksessa lasketaan.


Ja siitä huolimatta haluat romahduttaa Pasilan palvelutason? Sen lisäksi lopettaisit myös Pasilan nopeat yhteydet Töölöön.

----------


## tlajunen

> En tunne meidän sähkövetureidemme yksityiskohtia, mutta en näe mitään syytä, miksi veturin asettaminen vaunuksi, jonka jarrut toimivat jarrujohdon paineella, pitäisi kestää 15 minuuttia.


StetsonHarrison-menetelmällä arvioisin, että se kestää 5-10 minuuttia, riippuen tekijän rutinoituneisuudesta. Hinausohjeessa on n. 10 eri toimenpidekohtaa. Tämän lisäksi sitten tulee jarrujen tarkastus muuttuneen kokoonpanon vuoksi, joka kestää toiset 5-10 minuuttia.

----------


## Mikle

> En tunne meidän sähkövetureidemme yksityiskohtia, mutta en näe mitään syytä, miksi veturin asettaminen vaunuksi, jonka jarrut toimivat jarrujohdon paineella, pitäisi kestää 15 minuuttia.


Ihan puhtaasta mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että kauan se sinun sääntöjen mukaan tekemäsi kytkentätyö kestäisi jos siihen ei mene edes varttia?  :Smile: 

Omana mielipiteenäni tlajusen arvio on aika realistinen ja sekin siinä vaiheessa jos kaikki sujuu niinkuin elokuvissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Omana mielipiteenäni tlajusen arvio on aika realistinen ja sekin siinä vaiheessa jos kaikki sujuu niinkuin elokuvissa.


Kertokaa nyt sitten jompi kumpi, miten hoitui Martinlaakson radan Sm-liikenne Dv15-vedolla?

Noin periaatteen tasolla: Tietenkin sähköveturin asettaminen vaunuksi kestää nyt jonkin pitkän ajan, koska ei ole ollut mitään tarvetta saada operaatiota tapahtumaan nopeasti. Mutta ei se ole mikään luonnonlaki. Jos asettaminen pitää saada tapahtumaan 2 minuutissa, sitten suunnitellaan ja tehdään se veturi sellaiseksi. Eli tuo operaatio kestää niin kauan kuin sen halutaan tai sallitaan kestävän.

Jos nyt ajatellaan, että H:gin asetinlaitteen uusimisen ja sen yhteydessä tehtävien muiden raidemuutosten yhteydessä tulee tarpeelliseksi ajaa sähkövetoisia junia esim. Psl-Hki apudieselillä 5 vuoden ajan, niin sitten hoidetaan niin, että se on mahdollista. Siinä ehkä joudutaan jonkinlaisiin rakennemuutoksiin ja ne maksavat. Mutta kysymys on siitä, mikä on vaihtoehto. Ne vaihtoehdotkin maksavat ja niissä on omat muut haittansa.

Ei maailma ole valmis sellaisena kuin se nyt on, ja kaiken, minkä ihminen on rakentanut, ihminen voi muuttaa tai rakentaa toisin. Jopa VR-Yhtymän omistaman sähköveturin.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Kertokaa nyt sitten jompi kumpi, miten hoitui Martinlaakson radan Sm-liikenne Dv15-vedolla?


En tiedä miten se tuolla radalla on hoitunut. Silti nähdäkseni tuo oletettavasti vanhanpolven sähköjunan veto diisselillä on lähtökohtaisesti aivan eri asia jarrujenkoettelua myöten. Taitaa olla täällä keskustellun kertausta(?), mutta tiisseliin lienee ennakolta kiinnitetty tarkoitusta varten varattu adapterikytkin. Ei tarvi juur letkukytkentöjä. (Sivuhuomiona; jos diesel syöttää adapterin kautta pääsäiliöpainetta runkoon niin vanhemman polven sähköjunan toiminta-aika ilman ajolankaa / jännitettä määräytynee aika pitkälti sähköjunan akkujännitteen riittävyyden perusteella.)

Tällä on aika vähän tekemistä sen alle 15 minuutin kanssa, josta tuossa aiemmin oli puhe. 




> kaiken, minkä ihminen on rakentanut, ihminen voi muuttaa tai rakentaa toisin.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä! Jos ihminen on käynyt kuussa (tosin ei junalla) niin sen rinnalla moiset kytkennät maanpinnan pikurirunkoihin onnistunee vaikka puolessa minuutissa. Pitää vaan muuttaa tekniikkaa ja pykäliä. Sori, mutta mä en ajatellut asiaa ihan näin pitkälle. :Very Happy:

----------


## tlajunen

> Kertokaa nyt sitten jompi kumpi, miten hoitui Martinlaakson radan Sm-liikenne Dv15-vedolla?


Minäkään en detaljeja tiedä. (En itse asiassa edes tiennyt, että tuollaista on harrastettu.) Kuitenkin, Sm-yksikköön on tarvinnut oman kuljettajan, joka on käyttänyt yksikön jarruja. Dieselveturista niitä ei voi ohjata. Kummastuttaa myös se, miten akuissa on riittänyt jännite.

Nykysäännöstöllä ei tuollainen kikkailu onnistuisi, koko junan jarrujen tulee olla ajavan kuljettajan hallinnassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Dv15-avustus silloisella Martinlaaksonradalla oli sähköradan huoltotöiden aikana totisinta totta. Kylmä tosiasia oli kuitenkin se, että junat eivät pysyneet hyvin aikataulussa. Aluksi liikennettä yritettiin hoitaa yhdellä Dv15:llä, jolloin vetotehokaan ei riittänyt. Pian ymmärrettiin tuplata vetovoima tuplaamalla veturien määrä. Sm-rungon (/-runkojen) irti- ja kiinnikytkeminen eivät oikein tahtoneet sujua toivotulla ripeydellä. Tuohon aikaan ruuhkien välisinä tunteina ko. radan liikenne oli 30 min vuorovälin liikennettä. Sellaisessa rytmissä tuollaista touhua vielä juuri ja juuri oli mielekästä edes yrittää suorittaa.

----------


## Mikle

> Dv15-avustus silloisella Martinlaaksonradalla oli sähköradan huoltotöiden aikana


Minä muistan pääradan puolelta vastaavaa toimintaa ja itseasiassa joskus tullut jopa matkustettua tuollaisen yhdistelmän kyydissä olikohan 1990-luvun puolivälissä. Juna lienee ollut T-tai N-juna, yöaikaan kuitenkin. En ole satavarma, mutta Hesasta ilmeisesti lähdettiin pelkällä sähköjunalla ja jossain kohtaa (ainakin Tikkurilan-Hiekkaharjun seuduilla) oli diesel perässä työntämässä. Sääli ettei tullut seurattua sen tarkemmin. Sitä en tiedä, miten kauan diesel avusti, mutta kyllä tosiaan moisen laitoksen meno sippaa siinä vaiheessa kun akkujen laulu loppuu.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei olisi mahdollista. Puuttuu vaihdeyhteydet.


 Vaihteet eivät maksa miljoonia tai kestä useita vuosia ennen kuin ovat valmiita.



> En sanonut yhteensä. Pointtini oli, että Pasilan käyttäjämäärät eivät ole marginaalisia kuten väitit, eli ei ole todellakaan millään tavoin mahdollista tehdä niin massiivista palvelutason heikennystä Pasilaan kuin ehdotat.


Toki voitaisiin tehdä myös Pisara sekä muutama juna joka ohittaa koko Pisaran, pysähtyen vain Pasilassa, mutta käymättä Pisaralla. Tällöin joka toinen juna olisi Pasilaa+ratoja vaihtaville yhteensä ja joka toinen Pasilaan, Hakaniemeen, Keskustaan ja Töölöön matkaaville yhteensä.




> Onko järkeä olla ajamatta Pasilaan?


Jos junat ajaisivat Rantaradalta Pääradalle ilman Pisaraa, pysähtyisiväthän ne silti Pasilassa. Mutta ydinkeskusta olisi jätettävä väliin.




> Ja siitä huolimatta haluat romahduttaa Pasilan palvelutason? Sen lisäksi lopettaisit myös Pasilan nopeat yhteydet Töölöön.


Ei voi lopettaa mitään mitä ei ole olemassakaan. Jos tarkoitat, että Pisara on ainoa mahdollinen nopea yhteys Pasilasta Töölöön, se voitaisiin hoitaa edullisemminkin. Mites olisi Eläintarhan seisake+8-ratikka? Matka-aika Pasilasta parhaimmillaan 5 min.

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaihteet eivät maksa miljoonia tai kestä useita vuosia ennen kuin ovat valmiita.


Oletko lainkaan perillä, millaiset järjestelyt Pasilassa tällä hetkellä on? Ja mitä se oikeasti vaatisi, että kaupunkiratojen junat kääntyisivät länsisuunnan kaupunkiradan raiteilta Keravan kaupunkiradalle?

----------


## Murzu

> .....Tietenkin sähköveturin asettaminen vaunuksi kestää nyt jonkin pitkän ajan, koska ei ole ollut mitään tarvetta saada operaatiota tapahtumaan nopeasti. Mutta ei se ole mikään luonnonlaki. Jos asettaminen pitää saada tapahtumaan 2 minuutissa, sitten suunnitellaan ja tehdään se veturi sellaiseksi. Eli tuo operaatio kestää niin kauan kuin sen halutaan tai sallitaan kestävän.
> 
> Jos nyt ajatellaan, että H:gin asetinlaitteen uusimisen ja sen yhteydessä tehtävien muiden raidemuutosten yhteydessä tulee tarpeelliseksi ajaa sähkövetoisia junia esim. Psl-Hki apudieselillä 5 vuoden ajan, niin sitten hoidetaan niin, että se on mahdollista. Siinä ehkä joudutaan jonkinlaisiin rakennemuutoksiin ja ne maksavat. Mutta kysymys on siitä, mikä on vaihtoehto. Ne vaihtoehdotkin maksavat ja niissä on omat muut haittansa.
> 
> Ei maailma ole valmis sellaisena kuin se nyt on, ja kaiken, minkä ihminen on rakentanut, ihminen voi muuttaa tai rakentaa toisin. Jopa VR-Yhtymän omistaman sähköveturin.


Sr2-veturi on valmistettu Sveitsissä, ja tekniikka on suurimmaksi osaksi alkuperäistä, vain pieniä muutoksia on tehty alkuperäisestä. Tuossa(kin) veturissa on paljon manuaalisia sulkuhanoja, joita kääntämällä saadaan eri laitteita pois toiminnasta. Sen lisäksi tietokone vaatii kuittauksen. Mitään ei tietystikään tehdä ulkomuistista, vaan tarkistuslistojen mukaan, kuten lentoliikenteessä. Hieman hitaampaa, mutta turvallisempaa. 

Saataisiin toki veturiin kehitettyä vaikka sellainen nappula, joka tekisi toiminnot alle 2 minuutissa. Mutta sellaiselle ei sekä Sveitsissä, että Suomessa ole nähty tarvetta, eikä luultavasti missään päin muuallakaan maailmaa. Kyllä paineilmahanoja voitaisiin teknisesti ohjata vaikkapa magneettiventtiilillä, tietokoneen ohjaamana, mutta on haluttu että ihmissilmä ja käsi varmistaa oikean hanan kääntymisen, ja korva vielä lopuksi aistii paineilmasuhauksen. Olen nähnyt oikeassa elämässä mm. magneettiventtiilin, joka on ns "tominut", mutta ei sitten oikeasti olekaan toiminut niin kuin piti. 

Elektroniikka ja bittivirta on monessa asiassa hyödyllistä, jos hyväksytään että bitti menee joskus poikittain. Junien jarruissa ei ole haluttu sitä, että bitti poikittain aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita. On totta, että pienellä riskillä saataisiin asiat hyvinkin äkkiä sutjaantumaan, mutta silloin pitäisi hyväksyä se, että tietyin väliajoin rysähtää. Tämä on ehkä juurikin Anteron esittämän tahtokysymys. Kummasta ollaan valmiita tinkimään, nopeudesta vai turvallisuudesta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Oletko lainkaan perillä, millaiset järjestelyt Pasilassa tällä hetkellä on? Ja mitä se oikeasti vaatisi, että kaupunkiratojen junat kääntyisivät länsisuunnan kaupunkiradan raiteilta Keravan kaupunkiradalle?


Se vaatisi ainakin 4kpl lisää laitureita, niille ainakin on tilaa. Junathan voisivat mennä Keravan kaupunkiradalle myös Ilmalan varikon läpi, jos kaukojunia olisi varaamassa rataa keskeltä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Se vaatisi ainakin 4kpl lisää laitureita, niille ainakin on tilaa. Junathan voisivat mennä Keravan kaupunkiradalle myös Ilmalan varikon läpi, jos kaukojunia olisi varaamassa rataa keskeltä.


4 kpl lisää laitureita (minne?), jokin uusi jonkin mittainen rataosa (Ilmalan varikon läpi ei mahdu yhtään mitään liikennettä), eritasoratkaisuja kaukoliikenteen raiteiden yli vähintään Oulunkylässä... Ollaan aika kaukana siitä sinun "alle miljoonan euron" arviosta.

----------


## Knightrider

> 4 kpl lisää laitureita (minne?), jokin uusi jonkin mittainen rataosa (Ilmalan varikon läpi ei mahdu yhtään mitään liikennettä), eritasoratkaisuja kaukoliikenteen raiteiden yli vähintään Oulunkylässä... Ollaan aika kaukana siitä sinun "alle miljoonan euron" arviosta.


4 laituria maan alle nykyisten ratojen 6, 5b, 5, 4 alle, josta radat nousevat pintaan Pääradalla Keravan radalle. Eli yhtä aikaa kaukoliikenteen ratojen alitus ja Pasilassa pysähdys.


Rahankulu taitanee jäädä joka tapauksessa "hiukan" Pisaraa pienemmäksi.

----------


## Renne

No Suur-Pisarassa tuollainen voisi olla mahdollista, jos siis sekä rantaradan että pääradan kaupunkiraiteet käyttäisivät maanalaista asemaa Pasilassa, ja tunnelien suuaukot olisi Pasilan, Ilmalan sekä Käpylän asemien välillä. Nyt maanalainen asema Pasilassa on vain laajassa pisarassa (Alppilan asema) eli vain pääradan puolella.

----------


## tlajunen

> 4 laituria maan alle nykyisten ratojen 6, 5b, 5, 4 alle, josta radat nousevat pintaan Pääradalla Keravan radalle. Eli yhtä aikaa kaukoliikenteen ratojen alitus ja Pasilassa pysähdys.


Ei pysty tuollaisia syöksyjä tekemään. Tunneleiden suuaukot pitäisi olla paljon kauempana Pasilasta. Ja ne vaatii melko paljon tilaakin. Aletaan kyllä olemaan vähitellen siinä Pisaran hintaluokassa.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saataisiin toki veturiin kehitettyä vaikka sellainen nappula, joka tekisi toiminnot alle 2 minuutissa. Mutta sellaiselle ei sekä Sveitsissä, että Suomessa ole nähty tarvetta, eikä luultavasti missään päin muuallakaan maailmaa.


Eipä tällainen yleinen tarve olekaan. Voihan sanoa, ettei tälle pitäisi olla tarvetta Suomessakaan. Mutta jos se tarve tulee, niin se on jotenkin ratkaistava. Nähtiinhän vähän aikaa sitten yksi ratkaisu sille, miten hoidetaan liikennettä, kun puolet Helsingistä on poissa käytöstä. Pidän kuitenkin sellaisen järjestelyn noudattamista käytännössä mahdottomana useiden vuosien ajan.




> On totta, että pienellä riskillä saataisiin asiat hyvinkin äkkiä sutjaantumaan, mutta silloin pitäisi hyväksyä se, että tietyin väliajoin rysähtää. Tämä on ehkä juurikin Anteron esittämän tahtokysymys. Kummasta ollaan valmiita tinkimään, nopeudesta vai turvallisuudesta.


Minun lähtökohtani on nimenomaan se, ettei ryhdytä improvisoimaan asioita pienellä riskillä. Niillä pienillä riskeillä on laskettu parikin roikkaa omin nokkinensa Pasilan suunnasta Helsinkiin. Kun on luotettu ihmiseen, joka valitettavasti ei ole luotettava.

Antero

----------


## Renne

Pisara-radan vaikutukset Alppipuistoon ja Eläintarhan alueeseen on huomioitava
http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...a_2726123.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pisara-radan vaikutukset Alppipuistoon ja Eläintarhan alueeseen on huomioitava
> http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...a_2726123.html


Paremman käsityksen ELY-keskuksen lausunnosta saa lukemalla itse lausunnon.

Lausunnosta näkee, että ELY-keskukselta puuttuu valitettavasti osaaminen liikennehankkeiden arviointiin. ELY-keskus on tässä mielessä tehnyt jo virheen hyväksyessään YVA-ohjelman, jonka vaihtoehtoasetelmaa ja siihen sisältyvää tarkoitushakuisuutta ei ole tunnistettu ja ohjelma on hyväksytty YVA-lain hengen ja omasta mielestäni myös lain kirjaimen vastaisesti. On ikävä lukea, että ELY-keskus tässä lausunnossaan perustelee väärän vaihtoehtotarkastelun hyväksymistä sillä, että se on itse hyväksynyt väärän tarkastelun jo YVA-ohjelman yhteydessä. Kun tehty YVA osoittaa, että YVA-ohjelman asetelma ei anna oikeita ja riittäviä tuloksia, ei ole väärin edellyttää uuden tiedon valossa, että tällainen virhe korjataan.

Helsingin asemalla ja sen liikenteessä tullaan lähivuosien aikana tekemään toimenpiteet, jotka tekevät tyhjäksi Pisaran perustelut Helsingin aseman puutteellisella kapasiteetilla tai tarpeen katkaista osa paikallisjunista Pasilaan (vaihtotöiden lopettaminen Helsingissä, ohjausvaunut kaukojuniin, asetinlaitteen ja raidejärjestyksen uusiminen). Näin ollen kysymys Pisaran tarpeellisuudesta palaa kysymykseksi siitä, onko se kustannuksiltaan sen arvoinen, miten se muuttaa junalla kantakaupunkiin tulevien kokemaa saavutettavuutta. Tätä vartenhan Pisara 1997 KANJO-projektissa keksittiin, yhtenä vaihtoehtona raitioliikenteen kehittämiselle tai Töölön metrolle.

Toinen asia sitten on, miten hoituu mahdollisten uusien ratojen liikenne. Jos tehdään Lentorata tai HELI-rata, tai ehkä paikallisliikennerata Klaukkalan suuntaan. Lisäävätkö ne Helsinkiin tulevaa junamäärää niin paljon, ettei Pasilan ja Helsingin välinen kapasiteetti riitä ja jos ei riitä, millä muilla keinoin sitä voi lisätä kuin rakentamalla miljardin euron Pisaran.

Pisaraa tarkemmin ja Pisaran historiaa olen käsitellyt uudessa artikkelissani Kaupunkiliikenne.netissä. Sivustolla on muutakin uutta ja päivitettyä, jotka löytyvät helpoiten uusien ja päivitettyjen sivujen luettelosta.

Antero

----------


## Renne

kaupunkiliikenne.net tarjoaa aina kiintoisaa luettavaa - huolimatta että Alkun kanssa on erimielisyyksiä raideliikenteen kehittämisestä.

U-metroa ei varmaan tosissaan kannata esittää tutkittavaksi vaihtoehdoksi. Pasilasta on tulossa Suomen suurin kaupunginosa niin pinta-alaltaan kuin myös rakennusneliöiltään. Pasilasta on tulossa paitsi pääkaupunkiseudun mutta myös koko Suomen joukkoliikenteen solmukohta: Raitioliikenteen laajennukset, Kehärata, Töölö-Pasila metro, Pisara-rata, Lentokenttärata ja Baltic-rail. On kovin vaikeaa ajatella, että Pasila ohitettaisiin millään VR:n radalla.

Pisaran perustelut ovat monitahoiset, eikä niistä ainoa ole ratapihan ahtaus. Luultavasti ja varmastikin ratapihan toimintaa myös Pisaran myötä kehitetään mm. uudella asetinlaitteella ja ohjausvaunuilla. Syytä onkin sillä Pisaran vapauttama raidekapasiteetti ollaan ottamassa salamana käyttöön. Ja sitten siihen päälle vielä raideverkoston laajennukset. Kasvuvaraa ei jää, mutta uudelleen ja uudelleen ja uudelleen järjestelyillä aina saadaan nipistettyä joku vuoro johonkin, vaikka kieli keskellä suuta. Kuten nykymeno.

Pisaraa tarvitaan.

----------


## jawahl

> *HS pääkirjoitus* 26.7.2011: _"Ratarahoissa Helsingin vuoro"_


HS:n pääkirjoitus ilmoittaa jo toistamiseen ratarahoissa olevan nyt Helsingin vuoro. Täytyypä alustaa ja kysyä, että pääsisin "ratarahavuorojärjestelyistä" paremmin perille:

Valtio maksaa nyt Helsingin Länsimetrosta kolmanneksen ja tuo maksuosuus on noussut jo yii 200 miljoonan euron (hinta ja valtion osuus nousee koko ajan lisää). Lisäksi valtio maksaa Helsingin lähiliikennejunien käyttämästä Vantaan Kehäradasta lähes 70%, eli rahassa lähes 500 miljoonaa euroa. Yhteensä näihin hankkeisiin menee parhaillaan ja tulee menemään siis vähintään 700 miljoonaa euroa koko maan rahoja. 

Muun maan junilla ei ole asiaa Länsimetron, Kehäradan tai Pisaran raiteille. Eikä samaan aikaan muilla kasvavilla kaupunkiseuduilla liiku ainoatakaan lähijunaa, eikä kaupunkiraidetta ole rakennettu metriäkään valtion avustuksella. Turun, T:reen ja H:gin uusien raitioteiden (Laajasalo + Raidejokeri) valtion osuudet olisivat yhteensä vain 20-40% H:gin raskasratahankkeiden valtio-osuuksista (riipuen Pisaran maksuista).

Miten nämä vuorot siis oikein menevät, kun Helsingin raskasratojen vuoro on jo ollut koko ajan? (viitaten Länsimetroon ja vain Helsingin lähijunien käyttämään Kehärataan)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miten nämä vuorot siis oikein menevät, kun Helsingin raskasratojen vuoro on jo ollut koko ajan?


Hyvä kysymys.

Muun maan vuoro taitaa tulla valitettavasti vasta sitten, jos Helsingin seudulla saadaan järkeä koko touhuun (eli jos siirrytään kevyemmän infran joukkoliikenteeseen, kun huomataan, ettei raskaammalle ole vielä ainakaan puoleen vuosisataan tarvetta).  :Frown:

----------


## 339-DF

> Valtio maksaa nyt Helsingin Länsimetrosta kolmanneksen ja tuo maksuosuus on noussut jo yii 200 miljoonan euron (hinta ja valtion osuus nousee koko ajan lisää).


Ei nouse. Ministeriössä ymmärrettiin kyllä, että ne länsimetron hintalaput olivat pelkkiä huijauksia. Niinpä LVM kuritti metrokioskia lupaamalla kyllä teoriassa maksuosuudeksi tietyn prosenttiosuuden siitä hintaheitosta, jonka metrokioski LVM:lle esitti. Mutta samalla LVM totesi, että se prosenttiosuus on myös enintään-summa. Eli kun metron hinta koko ajan nousee, niin valtion euromääräinen osuus pysyy kuitenkin samana ja suhteellinen osuus laskee.




> Miten nämä vuorot siis oikein menevät, kun Helsingin raskasratojen vuoro on jo ollut koko ajan? (viitaten Länsimetroon ja vain Helsingin lähijunien käyttämään Kehärataan)


Saihan se Huutokoskikin jonkun kolikon, ja siellä kasvaa nyt hieno rata horsmaa. Olisikohan vähän niinkin, ettei niitä kyselijöitäkään ole kovin paljon ollut? Tosin Oulun radan perusparannus on aikamoinen farssi, johon toivottavasti löytyy kunniallinen ratkaisu, että saadaan rata äkkiä kuntoon.

Mä toivon, että Tampere nyt etunenässä ja Turku toivottavasti pian perässä saisivat omat raidesuunnitelmansa sellaiseen kuosiin, että olisi jotain, jonka kanssa tulla LVM:stä ratarahoja kyselemään. Ei länsimetrollekaan luvattu mitään ennen kuin suunnitelmat olivat jo pitkällä (olkoonkin että niiden laatu oli mitä oli). Tampereella kaiketi tuo tilanne on edessä jo syksyllä. Olisi tietysti ollut mainiota, kun aikataulu olisi ollut vain puoli vuotta tiukempi, jolloin rahaa olisi voinut perustellummin pyytää jo hallitusneuvotteluissa.

Pisarasta olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että se on hankkeena hyvä, vaikkakin rata saisi olla miniä laajempi. Taitaa kyllä olla niin, että osa julkisuudessa esitetyistä pisaran perusteluista on peräisin samasta onnettomasta keksijänpajasta kuin muidenkin raskasraidehankkeiden perustelut. Siitäkin huolimatta on tosiasia, että lähijunamatkustajien nykyinen suorastaan surkea jakelu Kaisaniemen ja Töölönlahden sijaan kolmelle, tai jopa useammalle, asemalle Helsingin niemellä on hyvä juttu ja siitä kannattaa maksaa. Maksajasta voi sitten olla monta mieltä. Jos periaate olisi, että käyttäjä maksaa, niin lasku lankeaisi kai suurimmalta osaltaan Espoolle, Vantaalle ja Keravalle. Ei kuitenkaan Helsingille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei nouse. Ministeriössä ymmärrettiin kyllä, että ne länsimetron hintalaput olivat pelkkiä huijauksia. Niinpä LVM kuritti metrokioskia lupaamalla kyllä teoriassa maksuosuudeksi tietyn prosenttiosuuden siitä hintaheitosta, jonka metrokioski LVM:lle esitti. Mutta samalla LVM totesi, että se prosenttiosuus on myös enintään-summa. Eli kun metron hinta koko ajan nousee, niin valtion euromääräinen osuus pysyy kuitenkin samana ja suhteellinen osuus laskee.


Espoollahan on yritetty esittää vähän erilainen tulkinta asiasta, joskaan en koskaan ole sitä ymmärtänyt. Aika selväsanaisesti valtio lupasi nimenomaan 30 % senaikaisesta kustannusarviosta (= 215 Me), jo maksetut suunnittelukulut (15 Me) vähentäen.

----------


## Renne

Niin, valtion rahoitusosuus ei nouse, ellei siten nykyhallitus pyörrä aiempaa päätöstä, tarvetta jota ei kuitenkaan ole, sillä esim. Espoolla on vakaa kassa ja rutkasti rahaa liikelaitoksiin ja tytäryhtiöihin häivytettynä. Myöskin, kustannusten pursuamisesta ei ole kuulunut pitkään aikaan mitään, onkin että piakkoin kuullaan länsimetron ja kehäradan todellisia kustannuksia - ja siitä saadaan sitten suuntaa antavaa osviittaa raide- ja tunnelirakentamiseen tänä päivänä. Tosin esim. pikaraitiokevytmetrotunneli on raskasraidejärjestelmiin verrattuna kevyempää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tosin esim. pikaraitiokevytmetrotunneli on raskasraidejärjestelmiin verrattuna kevyempää.


Käsittääkseni tunneli kuin tunneli. Aina maksaa hirvittävästi ja koskaan ei tiedä mitä yllätyksiä tulee vastaan. Ainoa ero lienee että tiukempi kaarresäde mahdollistaa raskasraidetta järkevämmän linjauksen, mikä voi säästää hieman rahaa. Ei kuitenkaan ihan hirveästi. Pakkoko niitä kevytraiteita on kalliiseen tunneliin tunkea, kun kadulle voi tehdä "virtuaalitunnelin" halvemmalla. Ja sellainen palveleekin paremmin.

----------


## jawahl

> Olisikohan vähän niinkin, ettei niitä kyselijöitäkään ole kovin paljon ollut?


Olen samaa mieltä, että osin tämäkin on syy. Esim. Tampereen seutu ja Pirkanmaa eivät osaa lobbausta lainkaan. Tähän vaikuttaa myös se, että eduskunnan tärkeissä tehtävissä ei ole Sasia lukuun ottamatta ollut vuosikymmeniin ketään pirkanmaalaista edustajaa. Lahden seutu kuitenkin on saanut paljon aikaan. Turusta ja Oulusta en osaa sanoa.




> Pisarasta olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että se on hankkeena hyvä, vaikkakin rata saisi olla miniä laajempi. Taitaa kyllä olla niin, että osa julkisuudessa esitetyistä pisaran perusteluista on peräisin samasta onnettomasta keksijänpajasta kuin muidenkin raskasraidehankkeiden perustelut.


Taas samaa mieltä. Pisara tuo ehdottomasti hyötyjä. Hyödyt koskevat kuitenkin pääosin vain Uusimaata sekä varauksella Lahtea ja Riihimäkeä (jos valtio sitoutuu ostamaan lisää ostoliikennettä Lahteen ja Riihimäelle Pisaran myötä). Kysymys on siitä, että A): Kuinka paljon koko maan pitää maksaa Uudenmaan lähijunaliikennettä sujuvoittavasta ja lisäävästä miljardihankkeesta, ja B): Onko Uudenmaan ratahankkeet kestoluontoisesti etusijalla (kuten HS vaatii). Tämä on mielestäni oikeutettua pohdiskelua, kun Helsingin lähiliikenne ja metro saavat parhaillaan yli 700 milj. euroa valtiolta.




> Siitäkin huolimatta on tosiasia, että lähijunamatkustajien nykyinen suorastaan surkea jakelu Kaisaniemen ja Töölönlahden sijaan kolmelle, tai jopa useammalle, asemalle Helsingin niemellä on hyvä juttu ja siitä kannattaa maksaa. Maksajasta voi sitten olla monta mieltä. Jos periaate olisi, että käyttäjä maksaa, niin lasku lankeaisi kai suurimmalta osaltaan Espoolle, Vantaalle ja Keravalle. Ei kuitenkaan Helsingille.


Kyllä Pisarasta toki Helsinkikin hyötyy. Mutta ennen kaikkea koko Uusimaan nykyiset ja tulevat radanvarsikunnat. Siksi Pisaran rahoitus pitäisikin koskea koko Uusimaata ja siellä painottaen radanvarsikuntien osuuksia. Rahoituksen jakautuessa koko Uudellemaalle ei summat enää yksittäistä kuntaa kohden ole valtavat. Valtionkin rahaa mielestäni Pisaran kuuluu saada, mutta ei missään nimessä enempää kuin tuo Helsingin länsimetron kolmannes. Ei ole oikeudenmukaista kipata valtion raiderahoja kokonaan vain yhteen jättihankkeeseen. Myös Helsingin Pisaraa paljon halvemmat kevytraidehankkeet kärsisivät siitä. Tilanne olisi toinen, jos Pisara ihan oikeasti hyödyttäisi koko maan kaukojunaliikennettä. Mutta kun se ei hyödytä (muualla kuin lobbauspuheissa).

----------


## kuukanko

> Tilanne olisi toinen, jos Pisara ihan oikeasti hyödyttäisi koko maan kaukojunaliikennettä. Mutta kun se ei hyödytä (muualla kuin lobbauspuheissa).


Vielä ei voi tietää, mitä muuta kuin kaupunkiratojen liikennettä Pisara hyödyttäisi. Kaupunkiradat olisivat varma hyötyjä, kun niille tulisi lisää asemia, keskusta-aseman paikka paranisi eikä matka-aika silti pidentyisi.

Pisara vapauttaisi päärautatieasemalta n. 7 laituria. Ennen raidekapasiteetin lisäämistä muualla noita raiteita ei voitaisi hyödyntää liikenteen lisäämiseen. Mutta vielä ei tiedetä, missä raidekapasiteettia sitten myöhemmin lisättäisiin ja miten se vaikuttaisi liikenteeseen. Voisihan vaikka olla, että seuraavaksi tehtäisiin lentorata ja lisättäisiin kaukojunia kaikkialta Suomesta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pisara vapauttaisi päärautatieasemalta n. 7 laituria. Ennen raidekapasiteetin lisäämistä muualla noita raiteita ei voitaisi hyödyntää liikenteen lisäämiseen. Mutta vielä ei tiedetä, missä raidekapasiteettia sitten myöhemmin lisättäisiin ja miten se vaikuttaisi liikenteeseen. Voisihan vaikka olla, että seuraavaksi tehtäisiin lentorata ja lisättäisiin kaukojunia kaikkialta Suomesta.


Aika spekulatiivisia hyötyjä. Millaisia paineita on oikeasti kasvattaa kaukojunatarjontaa? Kapasiteettia voi toki kasvattaa vaunuja lisäämällä, mutta väittäisin että pullonkaula Suomen rataverkolla ei kaukoliikenteen kannalta ole Helsingin asema. Ruuhkatunteina tarjonta on jo nyt niin hyvää kuin sen on tarvis olla, ja ruuhkatuntien ulkopuolella kapasiteetin kasvattaminen joko ei ole tärkeää tai jos onkin niin ei ainakaan aiheuta paineita raidekapasiteetin lisäämiseen Helsingissä, koska sehän mitoitetaan tietenkin ruuhkakapasiteettitarpeen mukaan. Siis suomeksi: veikkaisin että ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella liikennettä voisi Helsingin aseman puolesta kasvattaa vaikka heti (pullonkaulat ovat yksiraiteisilla osuuksilla ihan muualla) ja ruuhka-ajan liikennettä tuskin on tarpeen kasvattaa vuoroina vaikka lisäkapasiteettia lisävaunuina ehkä tarvittaisiinkin.

Lentorata ei tietenkään edellytä yhtään uutta junavuoroa, kun nykyiset junavuorot vain ajettaisiin lentoaseman kautta Tikkurilan sijasta. Tämä olisi selkeä etu lentoradassa verrattuna siihen että ajettaisiin erillisiä lentoasemavuoroja maakunnista lentoasemalle kehäradan kautta, kuten olen esittänyt. Lentorata saattaa toki kasvattaa matkustajamääriä ja edellyttää lisävaunuja/-runkoja, mutta tuskin lisävuoroja muualle kuin erittäin varhaiseen aamuun sekä iltaan aikaan klo 22-02, jolloin ei ainakaan ole matkustajajunia ruuhkaksi asti muutenkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä Pisarasta toki Helsinkikin hyötyy.


Hyötyy kyllä, mutta pääosin siitä hyötyvät ne kauempana asuvat junankäyttäjät, jotka pisaran myötä pääsisivät lähemmäs määränpäätään joko niin että kävelymatkanlyhenee olennaisesti tai parhaimmillaan niin, että liityntämatka esim. ratikalla Helsingissä jää kokonaan pois. Mun käsittääkseni pisaraan ajettaisiin tämänhetkisten suunnitelmien mukaan lähinnä nykyisen HSL-alueen sisäisiä junia, joten siksi suurimmat hyötyjät olisivat espoolaisia ja vantaalaisia.

Riksu, Lahti jne voivat hyötyä pisarasta, jos sen varjolla lisätään R- tai Z-junia, mutta onkohan se oikeasti todennäköistä? Nytkin ovat rahat lopussa ja ennemmin niitä ollaan karsimassa kuin lisäämässä.

Helsinki hyötyisi pisarasta kahdella tavalla. Toisaalta radanvarsilähiöiden osalta hyöty on sama kuin naapurikunnissa, eli Malminkartanosta pääsee junalla kätevämmin kuin nyt. Toisaalta saataisiin aika mittavia kaupunkikuvallisia ja liikenteellisiä hyötyjä. Mä nimittäin pidän lähtökohtana sitä, että jos pisara tehdään ja junaliikenne jakelee matkustajat luotettavasti ympäri niemeä, niin erittäin suuri osa keskustaan ajavista busseista voidaan muuttaa liityntäliikenteeksi. Esim. kaikki Vihdintien varren linjat ilman muuta, ja nykyiset junan rinnalla kulkevat, mutta vähän eri välialueita palvelevat (siis mallia 40, 41, 74 jne) niin että osa päätetään lähimmälle asemalle, osa tuodaan vaikkapa Kalasatamaan tai Ruskeasuolle jne.

Pisaran pintaliikenteen suunnittelu on käynnissä, tai ainakin alkamassa. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten pitkälle siinä uskalletaan mennä. Mutta jos Pisara esim. mahdollistaa Hämeentien bussikaistojen poiston, kunnolliset ratikkakaistat ja pyöräkaistat niin kyllähän se silloin Helsinkiäkin hyödyttää.

----------


## jawahl

> Voisihan vaikka olla, että seuraavaksi tehtäisiin lentorata ja lisättäisiin kaukojunia kaikkialta Suomesta.


Pisara ei tule lisäämään ainoatakaan vuoroa muualle Suomeen. Jos Karjalaan, Pohjanmaalle, Savoon jne. haluttaisiin enemmän vuoroja, voitaisiin se tehdä vaikka heti huomenna, kun jatkettaisiin Tampereelle, Jyväskylään ja Kouvolaan päättäviä junia eteenpäin. Tai ajettaisiin niitä vuoroja enemmän, jotka seisovat päivälläkin useita tunteja ratapihoilla. 

Lentoradan kaukojunathan taasen olisivat tosiaan niitä samoja junia jotka ajavat Tikkurilan kautta. Tikkurilahan vapautuisi lähillikenteen tarpeisiin lähes kokonaan Lentoradan myötä.

Puhe maakuntien uusista vuoroista on pelkkää lobbaussumustusta, jonka voi jokainen todeta tutkimalla toimintaa viime vuosilta. Junia ja asemia vain lakkautetaan maakunnista ja kaikki uudet maakuntia palvelevat junaehdotukset tyrmätään "toiveunena" (kuten esim. Länsi-Suomen suora Pietari-yhteys ja Etelä-Suomen suurten maakuntien välinen suora poikittaisjuna). Miten tilanne muuttuisi Pisaran myötä? Ei mitenkään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lentoradan kaukojunathan taasen olisivat tosiaan niitä samoja junia jotka ajavat Tikkurilan kautta. Tikkurilahan vapautuisi lähillikenteen tarpeisiin lähes kokonaan Lentoradan myötä.
> 
> Puhe maakuntien uusista vuoroista on pelkkää lobbaussumustusta, jonka voi jokainen todeta tutkimalla toimintaa viime vuosilta.


Aikamoista ennustusta kertoa nyt, miten lentorata vaikuttaisi junaliikenteeseen, kun ei vielä edes tiedetä, milloin rata tehdään, vai tehdäänkö ollenkaan. On mahdollista siirtää vain nykyiset kaukojunat käyttämään lentorataa, mutta jos lentoradan eteläpäästä Helsinkiin on riittävästi ratakapasiteettia, on myös vuorojen lisääminen mahdollista.

Pikkukaupungeista junaliikennettä on vähennetty, mutta keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin junaliikenne on tällä vuosituhannella kasvanut.

Kukaan ei voi vielä tietää, millainen maailma on lentoradan valmistuessa. On ihan hyvin mahdollista, että junien kaukoliikenteessä on silloin vapaa kilpailu. Jos pisarakin on silloin olemassa, toisi lentorata reilusti ratakapasiteettia, ja varmasti joku junaoperaattoreista hyödyntäisi sen. Lisääntyvä kilpailu olisi varmasti maakuntien etu.

----------


## Antero Alku

Pisaran hyödyllisyyttä tai hyödyttömyyttä voi ja tulee minusta pohtia myös sen kautta, ketä varten ja mitä sillä voidaan saavuttaa. Pisarahan palvelee H:gin kantakaupunkia, jonne tulee aamuruuhkan aikaan noin 100.000 ihmistä. Noin kolmannes näistä tulee junilla ja vähän yli kolmannes muulla joukkoliikenteellä. Autoilla tulee alle 30 %. Pisaran vuoden 2006 raportissa Helsingin asemalla on vuorokaudessa 80.000 käyttäjää, siis 40.000 ihmistä tulee ja menee.

Liikennemallillahan on laskettu, ettei Pisara juuri matkustajia lisää. Ja miten se voisikaan. Kantakaupunkiin tulevien ihmisten määrä ei ole kiinni junien tai Helsingin aseman kapasiteetista, vaan kantakaupungin kapasiteetista. Kun kantakaupunki on jo täyteen rakennettu, ei sinne tule lisää ihmisiä. Se, että Töölönlahti pilataan muutamalla lasilaatikolla ei muuta tilannetta. Eikä ainakaan Pisaran eduksi: Pisaraha estää junien käyttäjien pääsyn töihin Töölönlahdelle uusiin toimistoihin. Eikä Pisara ulotu Jätkäsaareen tai Kalasatamaan, jotka eivät kuulu kantakaupunkiin, vaan ovat sen reuna-alueita kuten alueen Pasilan tasolla ja pohjoisempana.

Pisara parantaa uusien asemien läheisyyteen matkustavien kokemaa saavutettavuutta, jos he tulevat lähijunilla. Mutta Pisara tuskin edes voi lisätä kantakaupunkiin junalla tulevien ihmisten määrää. 70 % on varsin suuri joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien osuus, eikä autoilijoiden osuus vähene niin kauan kun niille kaikille on parkkiluolat. Eli kun ollaan realisteja, joukkoliikenteen lisäämisen potentiaali kokonaisuutena on erittäin pieni. Joten lopulta kysymys supistuu siihen, onko noin 20.000 euron arvoista per. henkilö siirtää kävelymatka Töölönlöahden ja Kaisaniemen lähiliikennelaitureilta Kaivokadulle yhtä kauan kestäväksi kävelymatkaksi syviltä tunneliasemilta maanpinnalle  tosin osa matkasta on seisomista pitkissä liukuportiassa.

Jos nämä henkilöt ovat sitä mieltä, niin hyvä. Mutta kuka maksaa? Ovatko henkilöt sitä mieltä että Pisara on hyödyllinen, jos he itse maksaisivat? Tuskin yksikään. Kaikenlainen kiva kelpaa aina niin kauan kun se on ilmaista. Jos matkustajat itse eivät maksa, maksaisivatko tulijoita työllistävät yritykset? Auto- ja parkkiluolaetu on kyllä saman hintainen, mutta niitä jaetaan vain harvoille. Maksaisivatko helsinkiläiset kauppiaat siinä toivossa, että tulisi lisää liikevaihtoa? Eivät maksa, sillä eivät he halunneet maksaa keskustatunneliakaan. Maksaisiko VR-Yhtymä? Ei maksa, sillä eihän se suostu ajamaan Lahden oikorataakaan ilman mittavaa valtiontukea. Toiseksi, Pisaran korkokulut ovat samassa luokassa kuin lähiliikenteen myyntihinta HSL:lle. Ei hyöty VR-Yhtymälle voi mitenkään olla niin suuri, että se voisi ryhtyä ajamaan HSL:n liikenteen ilmaiseksi.

Yleensähän on niin, että kun halutaan jotain kivaa mutta ei haluta maksaa siitä, aletaan puhua välttämättömyydestä ja apuun huudetaan valtio. Millä hyvänsä mittarilla vaan taitaa olla niin, että valtion liikennerahoituksen käyttämiseksi Pisara on kehnoimmasta päästä. Tai toisin päin, ei edes Pisaran hinta riitä kaikkiin tiedossa oleviin huomattavasti hyödyllisempiin liikennehankkeisiin.

Pisara siis ei ole koko Suomen eikä edes koko vajaan miljoonan asukkaan pääkaupunkiseudun työssäkäyntialueen investointi, vaan se on noin 100.000 ihmistä työllistävän Helsingin kantakaupungin investointi. Kuten kaikilla investoinneilla, silläkin on yhteiskunnassa heijastusvaikutuksia muihin asioihin kuin siihen, mitä varten se tehdään. Jos nämä toissijaiset vaikutukset otetaan etusijalle, kysymys on puhtaasta harhaan johtamisesta.




> Espoollahan on yritetty esittää vähän erilainen tulkinta asiasta, joskaan en koskaan ole sitä ymmärtänyt. Aika selväsanaisesti valtio lupasi nimenomaan 30 % senaikaisesta kustannusarviosta (= 215 Me), jo maksetut suunnittelukulut (15 Me) vähentäen.


Juuri näin, ja täydennyksenä, että tuki sidottiin indeksiin. Siis jos indeksi nousee, luvattu 200 M nousee indeksin mukaisesti. 15 M oli jo maksettu silloin kun edellinen hallitus liikennepoliittisesta selonteostaan päätti, joten se ei tule muuttumaan.

Minusta kyllä vaikuttaa siltä, että tätä päätöstä koitetaan kiertää sillä, että HLJ:hin on otettu mukaan metroon kuuluva kuluerä, jolla yritetään saada valtiolta lisää maksuosuutta metroon sen kautta, että valtio osallistuisi HLJ-hankkeiden kustannuksiin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli kun ollaan realisteja, joukkoliikenteen lisäämisen potentiaali kokonaisuutena on erittäin pieni. Joten lopulta kysymys supistuu siihen, onko noin 20.000 euron arvoista per. henkilö siirtää kävelymatka Töölönlöahden ja Kaisaniemen lähiliikennelaitureilta Kaivokadulle yhtä kauan kestäväksi kävelymatkaksi syviltä tunneliasemilta maanpinnalle  tosin osa matkasta on seisomista pitkissä liukuportiassa.


Millaisen arvon annat sille, että pisaran myötä voitaisiin  jos tahtoa ja rohkeutta riittää  vähentää niemelle tulevien bussien määrää aivan oleellisesti? Käytännössä Manskun, Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien bussiliikenne jäisi pois melkein kokonaan, jos niin tahdotaan. Bussien vapaaksi jättämä tila voitaisiin käyttää ratikkakaistojen leventämiseen, pyöräkaistoihin ja ehkä arkkitehtien mieliksi vaikka puuriviinkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> eikä autoilijoiden osuus vähene niin kauan kun niille kaikille on parkkiluolat.


Onhan matka-ajallakin merkitystä. Eikä parkkiluolien määrä suoraan matka-aikaan vaikuta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta Pisara voi siirtää matkustajia liikennemuodosta toiseen. Tässä tapauksessa "ei lisää matkustajia" ei kai kuitenkaan tarkoita "ei lisää millä tahansa välineellä tehtäviä matkoja", vaan että "ei lisää junamatkustajia".


Niinpä. Mä toivon, että pisaran myötä busseja vähennettäisiin radikaalisti. Se samalla johtaneisi siihen, että ratikoiden matkustajamäärä lisääntyisi, kun lyhyitä matkoja ei enää voisikaan tehdä busseilla. (Osaltaan pisara myös vähentäisi ratikkamatkoja, kun ei olisi enää tarvetta liityntäratikkamatkoihin samassa laajuudessa, joten tulos voi olla ratikoiden kannalta ±0)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millaisen arvon annat sille, että pisaran myötä voitaisiin  jos tahtoa ja rohkeutta riittää  vähentää niemelle tulevien bussien määrää aivan oleellisesti? Käytännössä Manskun, Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien bussiliikenne jäisi pois melkein kokonaan, jos niin tahdotaan. Bussien vapaaksi jättämä tila voitaisiin käyttää ratikkakaistojen leventämiseen, pyöräkaistoihin ja ehkä arkkitehtien mieliksi vaikka puuriviinkin.


Minä en usko näin tapahtuvan. Itämetron pakkoliityntä voi toteutua Espoossa myös, koska metro kulkee motarinvartta ja suorat bussit kulkisivat täsmälleen samaa reittiä. Helsingin pohjoispuoliset motarit ovat liian kaukana rautateistä, jotta rautatien voisi kuvitella korvaavan busseja. Busseja voivat korvata vain motareiden varsien kaupunkirakennetta suoraan palvelevat raitiotiet. Ne voi toki rakentaa pariinkin kertaan Pisaran hinnalla ja saada ne bussit pois.

Leppävaaran A-junaliikenteen myötä yritettiin siirtyä metromaiseen huonoon liityntäliikennepalveluun. Mutta ei siirrytty. Mannerheimintietä ajavilla busseilla pääsi sinne, minne ihmiset olivat menneet ja menossa. Yhteydet Pasilan tai Helsingin kautta vaihtaen Töölön suuntaan ovat yksinkertaisesti liian surkeat.

Töölön suunnan kanssa U-metrolinjaus on ainoa raskaan raideliikenteen mahdollisuus vähentää busseja Helsingissä. Se vaan taitaa on 2 kertaa niin kallis kuin 3-asemainen Pisara. Joten jälleen, jos busseja halutaan vähentää, se on halvempaa ja paremmin palvelevaa rakentamalla esikaupunkiraitiotiet.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä en usko näin tapahtuvan.


Voit kyllä olla oikeassa. Mutta uskoisin että pintaliikenneselvityksen tavoite on löytää mahdollisimman isot säästöt, joilla voitaisiin osaltaan perustella pisaran tarpeellisuutta. Silloin liityntä voi olla ainakin paperilla laajaa. Eri juttu sitten, miten se käytännössä toteutuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta Pisara voi siirtää matkustajia liikennemuodosta toiseen. Tässä tapauksessa "ei lisää matkustajia" ei kai kuitenkaan tarkoita "ei lisää millä tahansa välineellä tehtäviä matkoja", vaan että "ei lisää junamatkustajia".


Sitä YVAa ei valitettavasti tehty kunnolla, joten sieltä ei löydy suoraa vastausta siihen, mitä Pisara merkitsee liikkumistottumuksiin ja kulkutavan valintaan suhteessa nykytilaan. Se on selvä, että Pisara on parempi kuin ettei kantakaupunkiin enää pääse junalla. Mutta se on todellisuudessa täysin irrelevantti vaihtoehto, joskin välttämätön Pisaran tarpeellisuusarvioinnin vääristelemiseksi.

Mutta kun oli tilaisuus kysyä, konsultit ja virkamiehet myönsivät, ettei Pisara vaikuta kulkumuoto-osuuteen heidänkään mielestään.




> Onhan matka-ajallakin merkitystä. Eikä parkkiluolien määrä suoraan matka-aikaan vaikuta.


Nykyisenkaltaisessa ja kaikissa viranomaisten tulevaisuuskenaarioiden liikennejärjestelmissä autoilu on ylivoimainen matka-ajassa seudulla. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kantakaupunkiin tulee nyt ja tulevaisuudessa aina maksimimäärä eli pysäköintipaikkojen sallima määrä henkilöautoja. Pysäköintipaikkoja ollaan tekemässä lisää, ei vähentämässä. Ja uudisrakentamisessa noudatetaan tiukkaa pysäköintinormia, joka takaa, että jos yhtään tehdään uusia rakennuksia tai entisen käyttötarkoituksien muutoksia, ne tulevat kasvattaman pysäköintimahdollisuuksia suhteessa kerrosalaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Pisaran hyödyllisyyttä tai hyödyttömyyttä voi ja tulee minusta pohtia myös sen kautta, ketä varten ja mitä sillä voidaan saavuttaa. Pisarahan palvelee H:gin kantakaupunkia, jonne tulee aamuruuhkan aikaan noin 100.000 ihmistä. Noin kolmannes näistä tulee junilla ja vähän yli kolmannes muulla joukkoliikenteellä. Autoilla tulee alle 30 %. Pisaran vuoden 2006 raportissa Helsingin asemalla on vuorokaudessa 80.000 käyttäjää, siis 40.000 ihmistä tulee ja menee.


Tarkoitatkohan 100 000 ihmistä tunnissa? Ajoneuvoja menee päivässä kantakaupungin rajan yli 350 000.




> Liikennemallillahan on laskettu, ettei Pisara juuri matkustajia lisää. Ja miten se voisikaan. Kantakaupunkiin tulevien ihmisten määrä ei ole kiinni junien tai Helsingin aseman kapasiteetista, vaan kantakaupungin kapasiteetista. Kun kantakaupunki on jo täyteen rakennettu, ei sinne tule lisää ihmisiä. Se, että Töölönlahti pilataan muutamalla lasilaatikolla ei muuta tilannetta. Eikä ainakaan Pisaran eduksi: Pisaraha estää junien käyttäjien pääsyn töihin Töölönlahdelle uusiin toimistoihin. Eikä Pisara ulotu Jätkäsaareen tai Kalasatamaan, jotka eivät kuulu kantakaupunkiin, vaan ovat sen reuna-alueita kuten alueen Pasilan tasolla ja pohjoisempana.


Siellä on esim. yhdessä ainoassa lasilaatikossa jotain tuhannesta kahteen tuhatta ihmistä töissä. Varsinkin toimistorakentaminen kyllä vaikuttaa, asuinrakentaminen ei niinkään paljon johtuen siitä että asuinneliöitä on per naama jotain neljä-viisi kertaa niin paljon kuin toimistoneliöitä. (Ne KSV:n mitoitukset toimistoneliöille on yläkanttiin noin kertoimella kaksi.) 

Ja kyllä Pisara minusta parantaa reuna-alueidenkin yhteyksiä, mieti nyt esim. Matinkylä-Pasila tai Ruoholahti-Myyrmäki. Tietenkin kysymys on siitä mitä tehdään samalla, esimerkiksi Töölön aseman käyttökelpoisuuden kannalta olisi tärkeää saada kasi toimimaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitatkohan 100 000 ihmistä tunnissa? Ajoneuvoja menee päivässä kantakaupungin rajan yli 350 000.


En tarkoita, vaan tilastoitua aamuliikennettä keskustaan klo 6-9 eli kolmen ruuhkatunnin aikana. Tämä on julkaistu KSV:n sarjajulkaisussa Liikenteen kehitys, joka julkaistaan vuosittain. Uusin minulla levyllä oleva on vuoden 2009 tilastot esittävä julkaisu. Siellä on aikasarja vuodesta 1986. Se osoittaa muuten, että vuonna 1991 henkilömäärä laski alle 100.000:nen eikä ole sen jälkeen mennyt enää yli.

Autoilla tulevien osuus on vaihdellut välillä 2831 %. Kun Pisaraa pohditaan, junaliikenne on ollut 1980-luvulla 20.000 henkilön tasolla, mikä taso on saavutettu uudelleen vasta 2008. Siis 20 vuotta sitten kyettiin siihen, mikä nyt ei ole muka mahdollista ilman Pisaraa! Aikataulujen arkistoijat, kertokaapa, montako lähijunavuoroa tuli Helsinkiin klo 6-9 1980-luvun lopulla ja montako nyt. Pisaran kannattajat kertonevat sitten selityksen sille, miksi 1980-luvulla ei Pisara ollut välttämätön mutta nyt se on.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis 20 vuotta sitten kyettiin siihen, mikä nyt ei ole muka mahdollista ilman Pisaraa!


No kun tilanne ei ole lähellekään mikään ceteris paribus. Aika moni muukin asia on muuttunut. Eikö ne mainitsemasi parkkiluolatkin ole suurimmaksi osaksi syntyneet tuon jälkeen?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aika moni muukin asia on muuttunut. Eikö ne mainitsemasi parkkiluolatkin ole suurimmaksi osaksi syntyneet tuon jälkeen?


Ihan uteliaisuudesta: miten on selitettävissä että autolla tulijoiden määrä on pysynyt lähes vakiona (tulkiten siis edellisiä viestejä), vaikka parkkihalleja on rakennettu roppakaupalla lisää? Missä ennen parkkeerattiin? Kadulla?

(Veikkaukseni on tietenkin että autojen määrää säätelee käytettävissä oleva katukapasiteetti, joka ei ole kasvanut eli keskustaan tulevan liikenteen määräkään ei ole voinut kasvaa?)

----------


## kouvo

> miksi 1980-luvulla ei Pisara ollut välttämätön mutta nyt se on.


Ei se vielä olekaan, mutta kun aletaan puhumaan Lentoradasta, ELSAsta, HELIstä ym. ja niiden aiheuttamasta/mahdollistamasta lisätarjonnasta, niin sitten se on.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei se vielä olekaan, mutta kun aletaan puhumaan Lentoradasta, ELSAsta, HELIstä ym. ja niiden aiheuttamasta/mahdollistamasta lisätarjonnasta, niin sitten se on.


Miljoonannen kerran: lentorata ei tuo yhtään lisää kaukojunaa Helsinkiin. Samat junat kuin nykyisin vain ajetaan lentoaseman kautta. Jos lisäjunia tulee, ne ovat lähijunia, eli pisara on täysin puhtaasti lähiliikennehanke, josta ei ole mitään hyötyä kaukoliikenteelle. Jos kaukoliikennettä haluttaisiin lisää, sitä voitaisiin lisätä periaatteessa välittömästi.

----------


## kouvo

> Miljoonannen kerran: lentorata ei tuo yhtään lisää kaukojunaa Helsinkiin. Samat junat kuin nykyisin vain ajetaan lentoaseman kautta. Jos lisäjunia tulee, ne ovat lähijunia, eli pisara on täysin puhtaasti lähiliikennehanke, josta ei ole mitään hyötyä kaukoliikenteelle. Jos kaukoliikennettä haluttaisiin lisää, sitä voitaisiin lisätä periaatteessa välittömästi.


Tästä olikin vääntöä jo muutama päivä sitten, mm. tässä Elmon viestissä asia esitetään aikalailla juurikin niin kuin itsekin asian koen:




> En ymmärrä miksi mikään vetoapu olisi kyseenalaista. Reilusti 1:tä suurempi H/K varmasti vaikuttaa toteuttamisen nopeutumiseen. Enkä minä mistään muiden hankkeiden koplauksesta ole puhunut, vaan siitä, että lentoradan vapauttamasta kapasiteetista nyt vain on hyötyä, joka toteutuu vain junamäärän noustessa. Siis: junamäärän kasvusta on hyötyä, joka edistää lentoradan toteutumista. Jos junamäärää ei kasvateta, niitä hyötyjä ei saada.


Mielestäni lähestyt asiaa turhan yksioikoisesti. Junaliikenne on iso pallo, johon on nidottu niin pendot kuin sähkäritkin ja Pisara on hanke, jolla on selkeästi sekä paikallisia, seudullisia että valtakunnallisia vaikutuksia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tästä olikin vääntöä jo muutama päivä sitten, mm. tässä Elmon viestissä asia esitetään aikalailla juurikin niin kuin itsekin asian koen:


Avaamatta enempää itse sitä aihetta esitän vielä yhden näkemyksen: lisääntyvä taajamajunamäärä on toki paikallista hyötyä (niistä osa voisi kyllä ajaa Tampereellekin...), mutta se on tässä sellainen jokerikortti, joka saadaan joka tapauksessa jälkimmäisenä toteutettavan hankkeen hyötynä ja joka samalla heikentää ensimmäisenä toteutettavan mahdollisuuksia.

Tehdään tässä hatusta vedettyjä lukuja hahmottavaksi esimerkiksi: Oletetaan Pisaran ja Lentoradan hinnaksi à 700 Me. Oletetaan Pisaran diskontatuiksi nettohyödyiksi lähijunaliikenteessä sama summa (ei nyt puututa siihen onko näin; sillä ei ole esimerkissä merkitystä). Oletetaan Lentoradan nettohyödyiksi kaukojunille sama summa. Kummankin H/K-suhde on siis tasan 1. Sitten oletetaan vielä, että molempien hankkeiden toteutumisen jälkeen voidaan lisätä taajamajunaliikennettä, jonka nettohyöty on sekin 700 Me (kuinka kätevä sattuma).

Ja nyt päädytään kahteen vaihtoehtoon toteutusjärjestyksessä:

A: Jos Pisara rakennetaan ensin, sen nettohinta on 0 euroa. Lentoradan myötä päästään 700 Me nettohyötyihin (koska vasta sen jälkeen saadaan myös ne taajamajunahyödyt, sekä lentoradan oma nettohyöty 0 euroa).

B: Jos Lentorata rakennetaan ensin, sen nettohinta on 0 euroa. Mutta vastaavasti Pisaran hinta onkin nyt 700 Me nettovoittoa.

Molemmissa tapauksissa nettohyötyjen summa on 700 Me. Mutta kummassakin tapauksessa ensiksi rakennettava hanke on valtavasti kalliimpi hanke. Koska lopputuloksen kannalta järjestys ei ole relevantti, on järkevää tarkastella hankkeita yhdessä. Eikä kumpikaan hanke itsessään ollut varsinaisesti kannattava. Vasta yhdessä ne ovat. Siksi mielestäni tämä lisäjunien tuoma hyöty ei ole asian kannalta ollenkaan irrelevantti kysymys, vaikka se ei olekaan varsinaisesti valtakunnallista hyötyä.




> Junaliikenne on iso pallo, johon on nidottu niin pendot kuin sähkäritkin ja Pisara on hanke, jolla on selkeästi sekä paikallisia, seudullisia että valtakunnallisia vaikutuksia.


Ja tätä esimerkkini toivottavasti vähän havainnollistaa.

Ja jos Lentoradasta saadaan ilman lisäjunia massiiviset hyödyt ja taajamajunien lisäyksen hyöty olisi minimaalinen, niin toki ne voidaan jättää tarkastelun ulkopuolelle. Mutta en oikein usko näin olevan.

----------


## petteri

> En tarkoita, vaan tilastoitua aamuliikennettä keskustaan klo 6-9 eli kolmen ruuhkatunnin aikana. Tämä on julkaistu KSV:n sarjajulkaisussa Liikenteen kehitys, joka julkaistaan vuosittain. Uusin minulla levyllä oleva on vuoden 2009 tilastot esittävä julkaisu. Siellä on aikasarja vuodesta 1986. Se osoittaa muuten, että vuonna 1991 henkilömäärä laski alle 100.000:nen eikä ole sen jälkeen mennyt enää yli.
> 
> Autoilla tulevien osuus on vaihdellut välillä 2831 %. Kun Pisaraa pohditaan, junaliikenne on ollut 1980-luvulla 20.000 henkilön tasolla, mikä taso on saavutettu uudelleen vasta 2008. Siis 20 vuotta sitten kyettiin siihen, mikä nyt ei ole muka mahdollista ilman Pisaraa! Aikataulujen arkistoijat, kertokaapa, montako lähijunavuoroa tuli Helsinkiin klo 6-9 1980-luvun lopulla ja montako nyt. Pisaran kannattajat kertonevat sitten selityksen sille, miksi 1980-luvulla ei Pisara ollut välttämätön mutta nyt se on.


Tuosta luvusta taitavat puuttua keskustassa vaihtavat matkustajat. Pisara parantaa myös olennaisesti vaihtoyhteyksiä, nykyisin vaihto junasta metroon vaatii pitkän kävelyn. Esimerkiksi luotettava matka-aika Tikkurilasta Otaniemeen nopeutunee Pisaran valmistuttua nykytilanteeseen verrattuna parikymmentä minuuttia, tunnista 40 minuuttiin. Ja luotettava matka-aika Leppävaarasta Itäkeskukseen nopeutunee myös lähes kymmenen minuuttia. 

Tuo statistiikka junavuorojen määrän  kehityksestä olisi kyllä kiinnostava. Tällä hetkellä VR ajaa kokonaisuudessaan 890 lähijunavuoroa päivässä, joista vain murto-osa on muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla, hihasta ravistettuna arvaisin, että vuonna 1988 vuodesta vuoromäärä on  kasvanut 50-60 %. Ja Pisarahan mahdollistaa myös vuorojen lisäämisen jatkossakin, ilman Pisaraa Helsingin seudun  lähiliikennettä ei voi  oikein kehittää. Parin viime talven kokemusten perusteella vuoroja pitäisi vähentää, kunnes kehittämisinvestoinnit (Helsingin ratapihan raidemuutokset ja asetinlaitemuutokset sekä Pisararata) helpottavat tilannetta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja luotettava matka-aika Leppävaarasta Itäkeskukseen nopeutunee myös lähes kymmenen minuuttia.


Ei nyt noin paljoa kuitenkaan. Jos nykyisinkin katsoo sen luotettavan matka-ajan yhteyden olevan juna+metro, niin ei Pisara lyhennä vaihtokävelyä 10 minuutilla. Nykyisin Rautatientorin metroasemalta rautatieaseman laitureille 16 - 19 kävely kestää 3 - 4 min.

Mutta toki Pisara parantaisi huomattavasti vaihtoyhteyksiä metron ja kaupunkiratojen välillä ja helpottaisi siten poikittaista liikkumista joukkoliikenteellä.

----------


## petteri

> Ei nyt noin paljoa kuitenkaan. Jos nykyisinkin katsoo sen luotettavan matka-ajan yhteyden olevan juna+metro, niin ei Pisara lyhennä vaihtokävelyä 10 minuutilla. Nykyisin Rautatientorin metroasemalta rautatieaseman laitureille 16 - 19 kävely kestää 3 - 4 min.
> 
> Mutta toki Pisara parantaisi huomattavasti vaihtoyhteyksiä metron ja kaupunkiratojen välillä ja helpottaisi siten poikittaista liikkumista joukkoliikenteellä.


Ei se ihan noin nopeasti taida onnistua, junat pysähtyvät yllättävän kauas ja yli puoli minuuttia tuli juuri lisää kun junille laitettiin uudet pysäyttimet. Nuo pysäyttimet ovat kyllä aika mielenkiintoinen hanke. Kun yksi juna kerran vuosikymmenessä karkaa, ihmiset pistetään käyttämään kävelemiseen yhteensä vuosikymmeniä enemmän aikaa vuodessa. Ihan kuin matka-ajalla ei olisi mitään arvoa. No, Pisaran kannattavuus noista puskimista vähän parani lisää.

Pitäisi käydä kellottamassa, mutta juoksutuntumalla metrosta ehtii K-junaan(raiteet 1-3) nykyään neljässä minuutissa kun juoksee portaat ja asemalaiturin. Seisoen liukuportaat ja rauhallisesti kävellen menee melkein kymmenen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pitäisi käydä kellottamassa, mutta juoksutuntumalla metrosta ehtii K-junaan(raiteet 1-3) nykyään neljässä minuutissa kun juoksee portaat ja asemalaiturin.


Olen kellottanut tuon 3 - 4 min raiteille 16 - 19 aika moneen kertaan  :Smile:  Se sisältää liukuportaiden kävelyn, ei juoksemista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen kellottanut tuon 3 - 4 min raiteille 16 - 19 aika moneen kertaan  Se sisältää liukuportaiden kävelyn, ei juoksemista.


Jos minä kellottaisin oman siirtymisaikani, niin tulos olisi automaattisesti epäyleistettävissä, koska kävelen aika paljon nopeammin kuin keskiverto jalankulkija ja harvoin maltan seistä rullaportaissa. Luulen vähän, että kuukankonkin kellotuksissa on tällainen ongelma. Eli minusta luotettava minuuttiluku on sellainen, jossa esim. ei kävellä liukuportaissa.

Jos ääriesimerkkejä haetaan, niin tietysti 20-vuotias atleetti ja 85-vuotias vanhus kulkevat tämän tai minkä vaan välin aika erilaisilla nopeuksilla. Mutta jos hakee sellaista keskimääräistä tavallisen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjän vaihtoaikaa, niin kellotuksen pitäisi sisältää kävely suurin piirtein metrojunan keskivaiheilta tavallista (ei liian hidasta muttei reipastakaan) tahtia liukuportaisiin, seisominen liukuportaissa ja vastaava keskiverto kävelynopeus junalaiturille. Siellä voinee sallia astumisen lähimpään junavaunuun. Ruuhka-aikaan muut ihmiset myös rajoittavat kävelynopeutta ja sen sujuvuutta.

Luotettavimman tuloksen saisi kaiketi riittävän suurella otannalla, jossa lähdettäisiin stalkkaamaan joitakuita satunnaisesti valittuja uhreja ja kellotettaisiin niiden kävelyajat. Pitäisi olla metrossa joku keino tunnistaa espoolainen, että osaa valita oikean uhrin.  :Smile: 

Totuus asettunee jonnekin 4 ja 10 minuutin väliin.

----------


## teme

> Jos minä kellottaisin oman siirtymisaikani, niin tulos olisi automaattisesti epäyleistettävissä, koska kävelen aika paljon nopeammin kuin keskiverto jalankulkija ja harvoin maltan seistä rullaportaissa. Luulen vähän, että kuukankonkin kellotuksissa on tällainen ongelma. Eli minusta luotettava minuuttiluku on sellainen, jossa esim. ei kävellä liukuportaissa.


Yleisongelma on se että tämä joukkoliikennepoppoo on etupäässä nuorehkoja terveitä miehiä, joka ei todellakaan ole se tyypillinen matkustaja. Näkyy aika monessa muussakin keskustelussa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Avaamatta enempää itse sitä aihetta esitän vielä yhden näkemyksen: lisääntyvä taajamajunamäärä on toki paikallista hyötyä (niistä osa voisi kyllä ajaa Tampereellekin...), mutta se on tässä sellainen jokerikortti, joka saadaan joka tapauksessa jälkimmäisenä toteutettavan hankkeen hyötynä ja joka samalla heikentää ensimmäisenä toteutettavan mahdollisuuksia.


Tämä täytyy kuitenkin ajatella sen kautta, että nykyiset hyödyt lasketaan matka-aikamuutoksina. Tämän matka-aikateorian mukaan lasketaan sekunteja siksi, että siten otetaan huomioon peräkkäin tapahtuvien investointien ketjuvaikutus. Eli ketjuvaikutusta ei matka-aikateorian mukaan saa laskea muulla tavoin, koska sitten se tulee lasketuksi kahteen kertaan. Eli tämä esimerkkisi laskee hyödyt kahteen kertaan, koska ensin hyödyt on laskettu teorialla, joka olettaa hyötyjen olevan osa peräkkäisten hankkeiden ketjuuntuvaa hyötykertymää, ja sitten lasket hyödyt kuitenkin uudelleen jälkimmäisen hankkeen kohdalla.

En väitä, että tämä teoria pätee todellisuuteen. Mutta tällä teorialla selitetään se, miksi hyödyksi lasketaan sekunteja, joilla ei ole todellisen ihmisen todelliselle matkanteolle mitään merkitystä. Tämä teoria kuitenkin johtaa käytössä olevan hyötylaskentatavan kanssa ongelmiin siitä, että ketjuperiaatteen mukaan ensimmäiselle hankkeelle lasketaan tulevan jälkimmäisen hankkeen hyötyjä tietämättä sitä, toteutuuko jälkimmäinen hanke vai ei. Ja jos se toteutuu, toteutusajankohdalla ei ole laskelmassa merkitystä, vaikka aivan varmasti todellisuudelle ajankohdalla on merkitystä.

Peräkkäisten hankkeiden toteutusajankohdista syntyy sekin ongelma, että kun hyötyjä lasketaan 30 vuoden ajalta, myöhemmin toteutettava hanke tietenkin hyötyy aiemmasta myös 30 vuoden ensimmäisen hankkeen laskenta-ajan jälkeen. Mutta näitä hyötyjä ei saisi laskea, kun kerran lähtökohtana on laskea vain 30 vuoden aikajaksoa.

Esimerkki käytännön elämästä kahdella hankkeella kikkailusta on Kehärata, jolle tehtiin kaksi hyötylaskelmaa. Toinen pelkästään Kehäradasta ja toisessa laskettiin yhteen Kehärata ja Hämeenlinnantien parannukset. Pelkälle Kehäradalle laskettiin H/K-luvuksi 1,4, valtatien 3:n parannusten H/K:ksi laskettiin 4,8 ja hankkeiden yhdessä toteuttamisen H/K:ksi laskettiin 1,7. Tämä kikkailu oli tarpeen, jotta Kehärata saatiin näyttämään kannattavalta. LVM:n rahoituskriteeri kun oli 1,5, jota Kehärata ei täyttänyt. Kun samaan pakettiin ympättiin autoilun edistämistä, saatiin Kehäradan H/K-suhde näyttämään paremmalta ja hyväksyttävältä. LVM:n rahoitusperiaatteita kirjaimellisesti noudattaen vain valtatien 3 parannukset olisi saanut toteuttaa ja Kehärataa ei. Mutta koska oli päätety ja sovittu, että Kehärata tehdään, kysymys oli vain siitä, että jollain konstilla pitää keksiä päätökselle perustelut. Nyt se tehtiin näin.




> Tuosta luvusta taitavat puuttua keskustassa vaihtavat matkustajat.


Ei puutu. Luku on niiden junassa etelään klo 69 matkustavien määrä, jotka ylittävät Helsingin niemi -laskentarajan. Jos he poistuvat Helsingin niemi -laskentarajan alueelta vaihdettuaan bussiin, metroon tai ratikkaan, se ei tässä luvussa näy.




> Tuo statistiikka junavuorojen määrän kehityksestä olisi kyllä kiinnostava.


Niin, missä ovat Pisaran puolustajien perustelut? Olisin odottanut, että heti oitis löytyy dataa.

Minun kirjahyllyssäni vanhin aikataulukirja on talvelta 2000-2001. Sen mukaan pääradalta tulee Helsinkiin 41 junaa, Martinlaakson radalta 12 ja Rantaradalta 13 junaa. Siis yhteensä 66 vuoroa kolmen tunnin aikana. Olisiko junamäärä ollut enemmän 1980-luvun lopussa, jolloin kuitenkin tuotiin enemmän ihmisiä junilla Helsingin asemalle?

Muuten en edelleenkään keksi, miten Pisara vaikuttaisi kaukoliikenteeseen, kun se jatkaisi elämäänsä omilla raiteillaan, vaikka Pisara tehtäisiinkin. Vaikka kaukoliikenneradoilla nyt kulkevia Sm-junia ajettaisiinkin Pisaraan kaupunkiratojen junien sekaan  mikä sinänsä on täysin absurdi ajatus  ei sekään lisää kaukojunaraiteiden kapasiteettia, joka on kaukojunaliikenteen määrän rajoittava tekijä. Kaukojunien määrää ei rajoita Helsingin aseman päättyvien raiteiden määrä, joita jo nyt on pääradan kaukojunien käytössä 6 ja Rantaradalle 5. Jos näitä kaukojunaratoja ajettaisiin täydellä 5 min vuorovälin kapasiteetilla (eli 12 junaa tunnissa, nyt päärata 8 ja Rantarata 6), pääradan jokainen juna voisi seistä Helsingissä 25 minuuttia ja Rantaradan junat 20 minuuttia. Vaihdejärjestelyt eivät noin pitkiä seisonta-aikoja nyt salli, mutta vaihdekujien muuttaminen maksaa sata tai tuhat kertaa vähemmän kuin Pisara  joka ei ole edes mikään vaihdekujien muutos.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli tämä esimerkkisi laskee hyödyt kahteen kertaan, koska ensin hyödyt on laskettu teorialla, joka olettaa hyötyjen olevan osa peräkkäisten hankkeiden ketjuuntuvaa hyötykertymää, ja sitten lasket hyödyt kuitenkin uudelleen jälkimmäisen hankkeen kohdalla.


Eihän laske, kun niitä taajamajunia ei voida teoriassa eikä käytännössä lisätä yhtään pelkän Pisaran myötä. Niitä ei siis oteta huomioon pelkän Pisaran hyödyissä mitenkään, koska Pisara ei muuta lisääntyvien taajamajunamatkustajien matka-aikaa (koska niitä junia ei vain lisätä). Muuttuvan matka-ajan sekunteja voidaan ketjuttaa, mutta potentiaalinen ratakapasiteetti ei lasketa vielä hyödyksi mitenkään, vaan vasta kun se oikeasti mahdollistaa junien lisäämisen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eihän laske, kun niitä taajamajunia ei voida teoriassa eikä käytännössä lisätä yhtään pelkän Pisaran myötä. Niitä ei siis oteta huomioon pelkän Pisaran hyödyissä mitenkään, koska Pisara ei muuta lisääntyvien taajamajunamatkustajien matka-aikaa (koska niitä junia ei vain lisätä). Muuttuvan matka-ajan sekunteja voidaan ketjuttaa, mutta potentiaalinen ratakapasiteetti ei lasketa vielä hyödyksi mitenkään, vaan vasta kun se oikeasti mahdollistaa junien lisäämisen.


Sori, en tainnut ymmärtää enkä ihan vieläkään ymmärrä, mitä esimerkkisi oikeastaan tarkoittaa. Sillä kun kirjoitit, että Pisaran hinta on 0 , jostain pitää löytyä se 700 M:n hyöty, ja arvelin, että se tulee sitten jostain juna- ja matkustajamäärien lisäyksestä.

Mutta juuri näin asia on, että Pisara ei muuta mitään ratakapasiteetteja. Kapasiteettin muuttaa ainoastaan kaupunkiratojen kulunvalvonnan muuttaminen siten, että on mahdollista ajaa enemmän kuin 12 junaa tunnissa kuten nyt. Tämä voidaan tehdä, vaikka ei tehtäisi Pisaraa. Tai jos sitä ei tehdä, Pisaran tekeminen ei muuta mitään.

Siis se, että Pisaran kulunvalonta tehtäisiin 3 minuutille, ei muuta kaupunkiratojen kulunvalvontaa miksikään. Ja toisaalta, jos kaupunkiratojen kulunvalvonta muutetaan 3 minuutille, 3 minuutin vuoroväliä voidaan ajaa myös päättyville raiteille Helsingissä. Jos joku valehtelee, ettei voi, niin sitten ei varmaan missään maailman metrossakaan ajeta noin lyhyitä vuorovälejä, koska ne metrot eivät pääty 19-raiteisiin ratapihoihin.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Sori, en tainnut ymmärtää enkä ihan vieläkään ymmärrä, mitä esimerkkisi oikeastaan tarkoittaa. Sillä kun kirjoitit, että Pisaran hinta on 0 , jostain pitää löytyä se 700 M:n hyöty, ja arvelin, että se tulee sitten jostain juna- ja matkustajamäärien lisäyksestä.
> 
> Antero


Elmo lienee tarkoittanut tilannetta, jossa sekä Pisara, että Lentorata rakennetaan. Kun molemmat on rakennettu, on ratakapasiteettia pääradan suunnalta lisää Helsinkiin asti, jolloin myös junien määrää pystytään lisäämään. Eli Tampereelle 2 raidetta, Lahteen 2 raidetta, Keravalle 2 raidetta ja Pisaran ansiosta Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä myös tarpeeksi raiteita vetämään tämä liikenne. Vertaa nykyinen tilanne, jossa Keravalle asti 2 kaukoraidetta ja sieltä eteenpäin 4.

----------


## Kaid

> Ihan uteliaisuudesta: miten on selitettävissä että autolla tulijoiden määrä on pysynyt lähes vakiona (tulkiten siis edellisiä viestejä), vaikka parkkihalleja on rakennettu roppakaupalla lisää? Missä ennen parkkeerattiin? Kadulla?


"Ennen" ainakin minun muistini mukaan oli enemmän kadunvarsipaikkoja (tosin koska olin 80-luvulla alle kouluikäinen, ei muistikuviini ehkä voi luottaa). Toinen syy, joka tulee mieleen on autojen kasvanut koko; nykypäivän pikkuauto on fyysisiltä mitoiltaan samankokoinen kuin 80-luvun iso perheauto. Jos autolla tulijoiden määrä (ja tulijoiden määrä per auto) on pysynyt samana, mutta autot ovat isompia ei sama määrä autoja mahdu enää nykyään samaan tilaan kuin vaikka vuonna 1988 ja näinollen "tarvitaan" parkkihalleja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sori, en tainnut ymmärtää enkä ihan vieläkään ymmärrä, mitä esimerkkisi oikeastaan tarkoittaa. Sillä kun kirjoitit, että Pisaran hinta on 0 , jostain pitää löytyä se 700 M:n hyöty, ja arvelin, että se tulee sitten jostain juna- ja matkustajamäärien lisäyksestä.


Tulee, mutta ei niistä taajamajunista, joita ei vielä sillä voida lisätä, vaan lähijunien hyödyistä. Siis: on pelkällä Pisaralla saavutettavia hyötyjä (lähinnä lähijunaliikenteen), pelkällä Lentoradalla saavutettavia hyötyjä (lähinnä kaukoliikenteen) sekä vasta molempien toteutuessa nyt Pääradalle vapautuneen kapasiteetin hyötyjä (lähinnä taajamajunaliikenteen, joita ei voida lisätä, ennen kuin ratakapasiteettia voidaan lisätä koko niiden matkalle). Ja janihyvärisen väite oli siis, että niitä hyötyjä, joita ei saada pelkän Lentoradan toteutuessa, mutta saataisiin Pisaran ja Lentoradan toteutuessa, olisivat irrelevantteja. Ja minusta eivät ole.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja janihyvärisen väite oli siis, että niitä hyötyjä, joita ei saada pelkän Lentoradan toteutuessa, mutta saataisiin Pisaran ja Lentoradan toteutuessa, olisivat irrelevantteja. Ja minusta eivät ole.


Ne ovat irrelevantteja kaukoliikenteen kannalta. Ja pisaran perusteluissa on käytetty hyväksi argumenttia, että siitä on apua kaukoliikenteelle. Ei siitä ole.

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta juuri näin asia on, että Pisara ei muuta mitään ratakapasiteetteja.


Luonnollisesti Pisara purkaa vain yhden pullonkaulan, eikä ratkaise koko valtakunnan kaikkia ratakapasiteettiongelmia kerralla. Tämä Pisaran vaikutusalueella oleva pullonkaula nyt vaan sattuu olemaan se merkittävin pullonkaula, joka on pakko aukaista jotta näitä muitakaan pullonkauloja kannattaa lähteä setvimään. Se on sitten tietysti eri asia jos tavoitteena ei ylipäätäänkään ole uusien raideyhteyksien avaaminen tai junatarjonnan lisääminen. Mikä tietysti sekään ei nykytilanteessa ole lainkaan huonompi ratkaisu ottaen huomioon kuinka järjettömiin megahankkeisiin rautatiepuolella on rahaa kaadettu samalla kun perusradanpito on jäänyt täysin hunningolle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:16 ----------




> Ne ovat irrelevantteja kaukoliikenteen kannalta. Ja pisaran perusteluissa on käytetty hyväksi argumenttia, että siitä on apua kaukoliikenteelle. Ei siitä ole.


Mistäpä tuota vielä tietää, ainakaan itse en ole vielä törmännyt tarkempiin kokonaisvaltaisiin liikennöintisuunnitelmiin Pisaran jälkeistä aikaa koskien. Saattaahan tuosta lisäkapasiteetista slotti tipahtaa myös esim. Tikkurilan kautta kulkevalle kaukojunalle (kun siis myös Lentorata on rakennettu). Pisaran ja Lentoradan myötä ratakapasiteetti kasvaa merkittävästi, ja vaikka sen mahdollistama junatarjonnan lisäys todennäköisesti suurimmaksi osaksi kohdistuukin lähiliikenteeseen, niin pitäisin aika epätodennäköisenä sitä, että osaa lisäkapasiteetista ei käytettäisi myös kaukoliikenteen junatarjonnan parantamiseksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mistäpä tuota vielä tietää, ainakaan itse en ole vielä törmännyt tarkempiin kokonaisvaltaisiin liikennöintisuunnitelmiin Pisaran jälkeistä aikaa koskien. Saattaahan tuosta lisäkapasiteetista slotti tipahtaa myös esim. Tikkurilan kautta kulkevalle kaukojunalle (kun siis myös Lentorata on rakennettu).


Eivätköhän kaukojunia ajatellen liikenteen pullonkaulat ole jossain ihan muualla kuin tuolla välillä. Koko Suomi on täynnä yksiraiteisia rataosuuksia, joille ei mahdu lisää kaukojunia. Siksi on epäuskottavaa, että Tikkurilan ympärillä ratakapasiteetin vapautuminen johtaisi lisäjunatarjontaan kaukoliikenteessä. Sitäpaitsi käsittääkseni kaukojunia mahtuisi nykyisille kaukoliikenneraiteille muutama lisää jo nytkin, jos sellaisia vain haluttaisiin ajaa. Tämä siis ruuhka-aikaan. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella vapaata kapasiteettia on vielä enemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sitäpaitsi käsittääkseni kaukojunia mahtuisi nykyisille kaukoliikenneraiteille muutama lisää jo nytkin, jos sellaisia vain haluttaisiin ajaa. Tämä siis ruuhka-aikaan. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella vapaata kapasiteettia on vielä enemmän.


Tästä juuri kirjoitin aiemmassa viestissäni.

Kun pääradalla vilkkain tunti on 8 junaa ja Rantaradalla 6, pääradalla on 50 % vapaata kapasiteettia ja Rantaradalla 100 %. Kuinka paljon sitä lisäkapasiteettia pitäisi olla? Kenellä nyt on niitä vanhoja aikataulukirjoja, voisi sieltä katsoa, miten ovat junamäärät kehittyneet, sanotaan vaikka viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana.

Minun arvaukseni on, että VR-Yhtymä ja edeltäjänsä ovat vähentäneet junien määrää viimeisen puolen vuosisadan aikana, joten mistä nyt tulee pakottava tarve lisätä junia? Ja missä on se suunnitelma, jonka mukaan esim. Turun junatarjonta ollaan kaksinkertaistamassa? Sekään ei tosin ole kuin yhden junan lisäys nykyiseen kuuteen junaan tunnissa.

Tässä valossa Ari Vanhasen lausunnot Demarissa ovat minusta vähintäänkin harhaanjohtavia. Lisäksi on ymmärrettävä, että junamäärä ja ihmisten kuljettamisen määrä ovat eri asiat. Pisimmät meillä ajettavat henkilöjunat lienevät 14 vaunua. Kaikki nykyiset junat eivät ole likikään 14 vaunua, eivätkä kaikki nytkään junissa olevat vaunut ole 2-kerroksisia. En ole selvittänyt vilkkaimman tunnin junien paikkamääriä, mutta 5 vaunua lienee jo pitkä IC2-juna nykyään, ja siinä on 5 x 113 = 565 paikkaa. Kun juna pidennetään 14-vaunuiseksi, kapasiteetti nousee 180 %. Eikä tarvita yhtään lisää raidetta, vaihdetta tai tunnelia Helsingin alle.

Pisara lisää ainoastaan nykyisten 40.000 päivittäisen lähijunankäyttäjän kokemaa Helsingin saavutettavuutta. Muiden junien käyttäjät eivät hyödy Pisarasta. Heille tulee hyötyjä, kuten lisää tarjontaa, jos kaukojunatarjontaa lisätään. Mutta se ei ole mitenkään sidoksissa Pisaraan. Helsingin ja Pasilan välistä raidemäärääkin voidaan lisätä huomattavasti halvemmin ratkaisuin kuin Pisara. Jos siis nykyisin käytössä oleva vapaa kaukojunaraiteiden kapasiteetti oikeasti ei riitä.

Jos näiden 40.000 lähijunamatkustajan hyödyt ovat miljardin arvoiset, niin sitten Pisara kannattaa tehdä. Muilla syillä sitä on turha perustella. Paitsi tietenkin siinä tapauksessa, että nuo 40.000 matkustajan hyödyt eivät riitä. Mutta vaikka riittäisivätkin, Pisara tuskin on se rahankäytön kohde, johon rahaa ensisijaisesti kannattaa käyttää.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Kun pääradalla vilkkain tunti on 8 junaa


11 junaa.

http://jlf.fi/f19/5465-helsingin-seu...tml#post109875

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 11 junaa.
> 
> http://jlf.fi/f19/5465-helsingin-seu...tml#post109875


...joista noin puolet on niistäkin lähiliikennettä, kun vilkaisee tuota lainaamaasi listaa.

----------


## PNu

> Kuinka paljon sitä lisäkapasiteettia pitäisi olla? Kenellä nyt on niitä vanhoja aikataulukirjoja, voisi sieltä katsoa, miten ovat junamäärät kehittyneet, sanotaan vaikka viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana.
> 
> Minun arvaukseni on, että VR-Yhtymä ja edeltäjänsä ovat vähentäneet junien määrää viimeisen puolen vuosisadan aikana, joten mistä nyt tulee pakottava tarve lisätä junia?


Jos mennään vuoteen 1961 niin silloin Helsingin ja Turun välillä kulki maanantaista lauantaihin 4 pikajunaparia ja sunnuntaisin 5. Lisäksi oli 1 henkilöjunapari (lähinnä postin kuljetusta varten), joka ajoi koko matkan.

Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä kulki 8 päivittäistä pikajunaparia sekä 2 kiitojunaparia. Lauantaisin oli kulussa 1 lisäpikajuna Helsingistä Tampereelle ja vastaavasti sunnuntaisin 1 (tai kesäaikana 2) lisäpikajuna Tampereelta Helsinkiin.

Helsingistä Kouvolaan kulki 7 pikajunaparia, 1 henkilöjunapari (postijuna) sekä kiitojunia kesällä 2 paria ja talvella 1 pari. Lauantaisin oli kulussa 1 lisäpikajuna Helsingistä Kouvolaan ja vastaavasti sunnuntaisin 1 lisäpikajuna Kouvolasta Helsinkiin. Kesällä lisäksi Neuvostoliittoon menevät vaunut ajettiin omana junanaan (P9) Helsingistä asti mutta siihen ei otettu kotimaan matkustajia. Talvella Neuvostoliiton vaunut oli liitetty Kouvolaan saakka Kuopion pikajunaan P75.

Tätä tarjontaa nykyisiin aikatauluihin vertaamalla nähdään, että kaukojunien määrä on lisääntynyt valtavasti. Helsingin lähiliikenteessä muutos on ollut vielä paljon suurempi.

----------


## tlajunen

> ...joista noin puolet on niistäkin lähiliikennettä, kun vilkaisee tuota lainaamaasi listaa.


...mikä liittyy asiaan miten? Samalla tavoin nekin sitä kapasiteettia vievät, ja ovat liikennöinnin kannalta aivan yhtä "kaukojunia". Ja Antero sisällytti laskelmiinsa myös kaukoliikenneraiteiden lähijunat, ja niitä lukuja korjasin.

----------


## Mikle

Siis nytkö täällä meinataan, että junamäärä Helsingin suuntaan on vuosien varrella vähentynyt? 
Kyllä se on kasvanut jumalattomasti puhutaampa sitten kaukojunista tai lähijunista. Tästähän keskusteltiin joskus viimevuoden puolella ja taisi olla juuri tämä sama ketjukin ehkä 50 sivua taaksepäin :Very Happy:  

Helsingin aseman kapasiteetistakin on tässä ollut puhetta. Paperilla katsoen ole käytössä ruuhka-aikaan kuin oliko joku 65-70%, eli kasvuvaraa on, mutta vain siinä paperilla. Käytännössä homma onkin sitten vaikeampaa. 
Tätä helpottanee eli täsmällisyyttä uskoakseni parantaa, kuten moni on todennutkin, tilatut pikurien ohjausvaunut, suunnitellut vähän kiinteämmät Sm-kokoonpanot ym.
Eipä sitä kapasiteettia sittenkään mitenkään liikaa ole.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ...mikä liittyy asiaan miten? Samalla tavoin nekin sitä kapasiteettia vievät, ja ovat liikennöinnin kannalta aivan yhtä "kaukojunia". Ja Antero sisällytti laskelmiinsa myös kaukoliikenneraiteiden lähijunat, ja niitä lukuja korjasin.


Liittyy siten, että pisaraa perustellaan sillä että kaukoliikenne hyötyy. Mutta eiväthän lähijunat ole kaukoliikennettä vaikka niitä ajettaisiin kaukoliikenneraiteilla. Niistä ei ole hyötyä kaukoliikennematkustajille ja silti pisaralle kinutaan rahaa perusteella, että koko valtakunta hyötyy.

----------


## tlajunen

> Liittyy siten, että pisaraa perustellaan sillä että kaukoliikenne hyötyy. Mutta eiväthän lähijunat ole kaukoliikennettä vaikka niitä ajettaisiin kaukoliikenneraiteilla.


Osa näistä junista jatkavat Tampereelle tai Kouvolaan, eipä niille matkoille käy lähiliikenteen liput. Ne ovat ihan virallisestkin kaukoliikennettä. Vielä useammassa junassa kulkee kaukomatkustajia kaukojunien lipuilla (Tikkurilan pohjoispuolella).

Ja edelleenkin, kyse oli Anteron luvuista, ja niihin esitin korjauksen.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osa näistä junista jatkavat Tampereelle tai Kouvolaan, eipä niille matkoille käy lähiliikenteen liput. Ne ovat ihan virallisestkin kaukoliikennettä. Vielä useammassa junassa kulkee kaukomatkustajia kaukojunien lipuilla (Tikkurilan pohjoispuolella).


Ehkä on paikallaan kerrata Pisaran YVAn määrittelyt eri junille:

*Kaupunkijunat* ovat kaupunkiradoilla liikennöiviä junia. Siis niitä lähijunia, jotka käyttävät pelkästään paikallisliikenteelle varattuja raiteita. Nämä raiteet ovat kaupunkiratoja, joilla on nyt keskimäärin 5 minuutin vuoroväli. Junien tunnukset ovat A, M, I ja K.*Taajamajunat* ovat lähiliikenteen junia, jotka ajavat pidemmälle, kuten Karjaalle ja Lahteen. Tunnukset Y, R, H, G, Z, E, S ja U. Näistä 3 viimeistä on YVAn selityksen mukaan välimuotoja. Kaikki nämä junat ajavat kaukoliikenteelle varattuja raiteita, koska kaupunkiraiteilla ei ole vapaata kapasiteettia. Taajamajunat ajavat myös pidemmälle kuin kaupunkiradat ulottuvat, joten senkin vuoksi niiden on pakko käyttää samoja raiteita kaukoliikenteen kanssa. Junakalusto on samoja moottorivaunujunia kuin kaupunkijunissa.*Kaukojunia* ovat muut matkustajajunat. Junakalusto ei ole samaa kuin kaupunki- ja taajamajunissa. Käytössä ovat Pendolinot sekä veturivetoiset junat ja Pietarin liikenteessä Allegrot.
Tämän määrittelyn mukaan Pisara vaikuttaa vain kaupunkijunien liikennöintiin, koska vain ne käyttäisivät Pisaraa, ja ne myös käyttäisivät kaiken Pisaran kapasiteetin. Kaikki muut junat kulkevat Helsingin ratapihan vaihteissa ihan kuten nytkin ja niiden täsmällisyyteen ja muuhun luotettavuuteen vaikuttavat aivan samat asiat, on Pisara tai ei.

En tarkistanut huipputunnin junamääriä vaan luotin muualta lukemiini määriin. Pääradan huippu 11 junaa tunnissa on kuitenkin sekin asia, johon Pisara ei vaikuta. Vaikka Pasilan ja Helsingin välille vapautuisikin näiden 11 junan käyttöön lisää linjaraiteita, ne eivät kuitenkaan voi jatkaa Pasilasta pohjoiseen yhtään sen paremmin kuin nytkään.

Kuten Elmo Allen aiemmin selvitti, Pisarasta siis ei ole hyötyä kaukojunille yksin, ainoastaan siinä tapauksessa, että Pasilan pohjoispuolelle tulee lisäkapasiteettia. Toisaalta, jos Pasilan pohjoispuolelle tulee lisäkapasiteettia, se saadaan hyödynnetyksi myös ilman Pisaraa. Tiukimmillaan jopa nykyisellä kapeimmillaan kymmenellä raiteella. Sillä kaupunkiratojen jälkeenhän Linnunlaulun ja Tivolitien välillä on 6 raidetta. Ilmalan raiteet voidaan käyttää hetkellisesti sen jonkin uuden Pasilan pohjoispuolella olevan ratalinjauksen junille. Toisaalta, tuskinpa tämä uusi linjaus tuo 12 uutta junaa tunnissa. Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä on vapaata kapasiteettia myös Rantaradan kaukojunaraiteilla. Sekä Rantaradan että Ilmalan radan käyttö Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä edellyttää vain Pisaraan nähden ilmaisia vaihdejärjestelyitä.

Näin ollen puheet Pisarasta valtakunnallisena ratkaisuna, jota pitää Kemijärveä ja Kolaria myöten kustantaa, ovat vailla pohjaa. Joko Pisara kannattaa tehdä Helsingin seudun tarpeisiin tai sitten sitä ei tarvitse tehdä ollenkaan.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Ehkä on paikallaan kerrata Pisaran YVAn määrittelyt eri junille:


Nuo määrittelyt poikkeavat todellisuudesta, mutta ovat kieltämättä kuvaavampia asian kannalta. Tuon määrittelyn taajamajunat ja kaukojunat voisi periaatteessa myös niputtaa yhteen, koska ratakapasiteetin kannalta niillä ei ole eroa (riittävän sama nopeus tarkastelualueella). On myös veturivetoisia taajamajunia ja molemmista päistä ajettavia kaukojunia, joten erottelu on senkin suhteen ehkä tarpeeton.





> Tämän määrittelyn mukaan Pisara vaikuttaa vain kaupunkijunien liikennöintiin, koska vain ne käyttäisivät Pisaraa, ja ne myös käyttäisivät kaiken Pisaran kapasiteetin. Kaikki muut junat kulkevat Helsingin ratapihan vaihteissa ihan kuten nytkin ja niiden täsmällisyyteen ja muuhun luotettavuuteen vaikuttavat aivan samat asiat, on Pisara tai ei.


Oikeastaan ne Pisaran jälkeen voivat kulkea myös erilailla kuin nyt, koska Helsingin asemalta vapautuu laituriraiteita. Teoriassa mitä enemmän on raiteita käytössä, sitä harvemmin ajallisesti peräkkäin saapuvan ja lähtevän junan kulkutiet risteävät, ja sitä vähemmän häiriöherkkää liikennöinti on. Käytännössä vaikutus voi olla pienehkö, ja se riippuu vaihdejärjestelyistä.





> Toisaalta, jos Pasilan pohjoispuolelle tulee lisäkapasiteettia, se saadaan hyödynnetyksi myös ilman Pisaraa. Tiukimmillaan jopa nykyisellä kapeimmillaan kymmenellä raiteella. Sillä kaupunkiratojen jälkeenhän Linnunlaulun ja Tivolitien välillä on 6 raidetta. Ilmalan raiteet voidaan käyttää hetkellisesti sen jonkin uuden Pasilan pohjoispuolella olevan ratalinjauksen junille. Toisaalta, tuskinpa tämä uusi linjaus tuo 12 uutta junaa tunnissa. Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä on vapaata kapasiteettia myös Rantaradan kaukojunaraiteilla. Sekä Rantaradan että Ilmalan radan käyttö Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä edellyttää vain Pisaraan nähden ilmaisia vaihdejärjestelyitä.


Huoltoraiteilla käy tiettyihin vuorokaudenaikoihin melkoinen vilske. Vaihtotyöliikkeitä kulkee helposti kymmenkunta tunnissa yhteen suuntaan, joskaan ei yhtä vilkkaasti molempiin suuntiin samaan aikaan. Ohjausvaunujunien käyttöönotto vähentää jonkin verran tuota liikennettä, mutta niitäkin täytyy säännöllisesti huoltaa. Mutta suunniteltu lähiliikenteen vakiokokoonpanoidea ymmärtääkseni lisää huoltoraiteiden liikennöintiä, sillä ne tuodaan varikolta jo valmiiksi vakiomitassaan. Helsingin aseman raiteiden väliset siirrot vähenevät, mutta varikon huoltoliikenne lisääntyy. Lisäksi täytyy varata mahdollisuus ei-aikataulutettuihin ylimääräisiin siirtoihin, jotka johtuvat kaluston vikaantumisesta.

Sanoisinkin, että huoltoraiteiden marginaalinen käyttöönotto linjajunille on mahdollista, mutta ei siten, että niillä lähellekään korvattaisiin kaksi puhtaasti linjajunia varten tarkoitettua raidetta. Lisäksi sillä ruuvattaisiin keinot nykyistäkin tiukemmalle poikkeustilanteiden hoitoon.





> Näin ollen puheet Pisarasta valtakunnallisena ratkaisuna, jota pitää Kemijärveä ja Kolaria myöten kustantaa, ovat vailla pohjaa. Joko Pisara kannattaa tehdä Helsingin seudun tarpeisiin tai sitten sitä ei tarvitse tehdä ollenkaan.


Noista kahdesta ensimmäinen vaihtoehto.  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

Pisaran vaikutus huoltoraiteisiin on ettei Pisaralta pääse niille. Paikallisliikenteen säilytys ja huollot pitää siis ajaa jotain toista kautta Ilmalaan (kaukoliikenneraiteiden yli) tai perustaa kaupunkiratojen ikiomat nyrkkipajat jollekin teollisuusalueelle Keravan ja Kauklahden tietämille. Jälkimmäinen, jolla saataisiin sitä kaukoliikennekapasiteettia vapaaksi, ei edellytä Pisaraa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Huoltoraiteilla käy tiettyihin vuorokaudenaikoihin melkoinen vilske. Vaihtotyöliikkeitä kulkee helposti kymmenkunta tunnissa yhteen suuntaan, joskaan ei yhtä vilkkaasti molempiin suuntiin samaan aikaan. Ohjausvaunujunien käyttöönotto vähentää jonkin verran tuota liikennettä, mutta niitäkin täytyy säännöllisesti huoltaa. Mutta suunniteltu lähiliikenteen vakiokokoonpanoidea ymmärtääkseni lisää huoltoraiteiden liikennöintiä, sillä ne tuodaan varikolta jo valmiiksi vakiomitassaan. Helsingin aseman raiteiden väliset siirrot vähenevät, mutta varikon huoltoliikenne lisääntyy. Lisäksi täytyy varata mahdollisuus ei-aikataulutettuihin ylimääräisiin siirtoihin, jotka johtuvat kaluston vikaantumisesta.


Eiköhän vakikokoonpanoilla ajo nimenomaan vähennä huoltoraideliikennttä kriittiseen aikaan. Eli junat ajetaan Ilmalasta ulos (Helsinkiin) aamulla ensimmäisille vuoroille. Sen jälkeen Ilmala  Helsinki -liikenne loppuu, koska junat sahaavat reittejään edestakaisin. Tietenkin silloin aamuvarhaisella huotraiteella on vilkas liikenne, sillä junia on tuotava sitä tahtia kuin ovat ensimmäiset lähdöt. Mutta kun kierrossa tarvittava kalustomäärä on radoilla, huoltoraiteen ruuhka on ohi.

Vielä voi todeta, että aamulla huoltorataa voi käyttää ajaen molempia raiteita samaan suuntaan. Liikennetarvehan on IlmalaHki, ei päinvastoin. Huoltoraiteiden aamukuormaa voinee edelleen keventää sillä, että Ilmalasta voi tuoda yhtenä nippuna enemmän runkoja kuin ajaa yhdessä kaupallisen liikenteen junavuorossa.

Ratakapasiteetillahan on ajankohdan mukaan vaihteleva kysyntä. Kun huipputunnilla tarvitaan eniten kapasiteettia kaupalliseen liikenteeseen, silloin järjestetään niin, että kapasiteettia ei kuluteta huoltoliikenteeseen.

Pisaran liikenteen käynnistämistä ja kaluston syöttöä Ilmalasta liikenteeseen on käsitelty Pisaran vuoden 2006 raportissa sivuilla 1718. Pisaraa ajavat junat voidaan syöttää reiteilleen Ilmalasta Helsingin kautta siten, että ensilähdöt Espoon ja Keravan kaupunkiratajunille ovat Helsingistä. Toinen keino on ajaa junat Ilmalasta Espooseen, Keravalle ja Kehäradalle, jolloin ensivuorot ovat pääteasemilta ja Lentoasemalta kohti Helsinkiä.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Vielä voi todeta, että aamulla huoltorataa voi käyttää ajaen molempia raiteita samaan suuntaan. Liikennetarvehan on IlmalaHki, ei päinvastoin.


Aamulla on runsaasti myös Helsinkiin saapuvaa liikennettä, kuten yöjunat ja Riihimäen veturivetoiset paikallisjunat, jotka on saatava siirrettyä Ilmalaan, joten kyllä liikennettä on paljon myös Ilmalan suuntaan.




> Huoltoraiteiden aamukuormaa voinee edelleen keventää sillä, että Ilmalasta voi tuoda yhtenä nippuna enemmän runkoja kuin ajaa yhdessä kaupallisen liikenteen junavuorossa.


Ideat eivät ole uusia. Sm1- ja Sm2-junia on ajettu Helsingin ja Ilmalan välillä kuuden yksikön kokoonpanoilla jo 15-20 vuotta juurikin huoltoliikenteen vähentämiseksi, vaikka kaupallisessa liikenteessä käytetään enimmillään viiden yksikön junia.

Kuulemma jo 60-luvulla on höyry- ja dieselvetoisten paikallisjunien aikaan käytetty Helsingin ja Tikkurilan välillä tuplarunkoja ennen varsinaisen ruuhka-ajan alkua, jotta ne on voitu ruuhkan alkaessa jakaa Helsingissä kahdeksi junaksi ilman ratapihan sulkevaa vaihtotyötä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aamulla on runsaasti myös Helsinkiin saapuvaa liikennettä, kuten yöjunat ja Riihimäen veturivetoiset paikallisjunat, jotka on saatava siirrettyä Ilmalaan, joten kyllä liikennettä on paljon myös Ilmalan suuntaan.


Tätä liikennettä ei ole siihen aikaan, kun kaupunkirataliikenne käynnistyy, eli ennen kello kuutta.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Tätä liikennettä ei ole siihen aikaan, kun kaupunkirataliikenne käynnistyy, eli ennen kello kuutta.


Kaupunkirataliikenne käynnistyy aiemmin kuin huoltoliikenne loppuu. Ei sinne tuoda ensin koko kalustomäärää, ja sitten vasta käynnistetä liikennettä. Yhden keravalaisen junaparin kierros kestää puolisentoista tuntia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaupunkirataliikenne käynnistyy aiemmin kuin huoltoliikenne loppuu. Ei sinne tuoda ensin koko kalustomäärää, ja sitten vasta käynnistetä liikennettä. Yhden keravalaisen junaparin kierros kestää puolisentoista tuntia.


Tietenkin liikenne Ilmalasta Helsinkiin jatkuu kunnes linjojen kalustokierrot ovat täynnä. Mutta ei sekään liikenne ole tasaista. Lyhyet kierrot kuten A ja M täyttyvät nopeasti, joten huoltoliikennetarpeen huippu on ohi pian.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Tätä liikennettä ei ole siihen aikaan, kun kaupunkirataliikenne käynnistyy, eli ennen kello kuutta.


Mutta eihän Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä ole kapasiteettiongelmaa yöllä vaan ongelmana on, miten junat saadaan kulkemaan aamulla 7.00-9.00 tai iltapäivällä 15.00-17.00. Noihin aikoihin liikennettä on Ilmalaan molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta eihän Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä ole kapasiteettiongelmaa yöllä vaan ongelmana on, miten junat saadaan kulkemaan aamulla 7.00-9.00 tai iltapäivällä 15.00-17.00. Noihin aikoihin liikennettä on Ilmalaan molempiin suuntiin.


Ilmalan ja Helsingin välisen yhteyden kuormitus ei ole ongelma noihin aikoihin, vaan silloin, kun kaupunkiratojen 5 minuutin vuorovälin kalustokiertoon syötetään kalustoa Ilmalasta. Kaupunkiratojen liikenne alkaa 5:00 Rantaradalle, jonne välillä 5:235:59 lähtee 6 vuoroa, keskimäärin 7,2 min vuorovälillä. Pääradalle lähtee 5:015:48 neljä junavuoroa. Ekan tunnin aikana siis Ilmalasta on tuotava rungot 11 junaan, jonka huoltoraide toki sietää.

Rantaradalle on seuraavalla tunnilla (67) 16 lähtöä. Pääradalle seuraavan tunnin aikana on 12 lähtöä. Näitä kaikkia lähtöjä ei voida enää syöttää Ilmalasta, mutta luultavasti ei tarvikaan, sillä osa lähdöistä on jo linjaltaan palaavaa kalustoa. Klo 78 tuskin enää kaupunkiradoille on tarve Ilmalan radalle, sillä kierrot ovat täynnä eikä lisäkalustoa enää tarvita.

En nyt välitä selvittää, mikä on kunkin linjan kalustotarve. Sillä ilman sitäkin on selvä, että junien syöttäminen linjoille tapahtuu tietenkin aamun ensi lähdöille niin kauan, kunnes lähtevät junat ovat linjalta palaavia junia. Jos Ilmalan radan kapasiteetti on pullonkaula (kuten se on sen kannalta, että liikenne molemmilla kaupunkiradoilla käynnistyisi 5 min vuorovälille heti), liikenne on
käynnistettävä harvennetulla vuorovälillä,Ilmalan rataa on käytettävä molemmat raiteet etelään tairunkoja on tuotava nippuina, jotka jaetaan Helsingissä eri vuoroihin.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Ilmalan ja Helsingin välisen yhteyden kuormitus ei ole ongelma noihin aikoihin, vaan silloin, kun kaupunkiratojen 5 minuutin vuorovälin kalustokiertoon syötetään kalustoa Ilmalasta. Kaupunkiratojen liikenne alkaa 5:00 Rantaradalle, jonne välillä 5:235:59 lähtee 6 vuoroa, keskimäärin 7,2 min vuorovälillä. Pääradalle lähtee 5:015:48 neljä junavuoroa. Ekan tunnin aikana siis Ilmalasta on tuotava rungot 11 junaan, jonka huoltoraide toki sietää.


Nyt keskustellaan Pisarasta. Jos esitetään Ilmalan huoltoraiteiden käyttöä (kaupalliseen liikenteeseen) vaihtoehtona Pisaralle niin silloin on ratkaisevaa, paljonko huoltoraiteilta löytyy vapaata tilaa, kun Helsinki-Pasila -osuus on kokonaisuutena kaikkein kuormitetuin. Se taas on aivan yhdentekevää, paljonko huoltoraiteilla on liikennettä silloin, kun kaupallisen liikenteen raiteilla ei liiku juuri mikään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt keskustellaan Pisarasta. Jos esitetään Ilmalan huoltoraiteiden käyttöä (kaupalliseen liikenteeseen) vaihtoehtona Pisaralle niin silloin on ratkaisevaa, paljonko huoltoraiteilta löytyy vapaata tilaa, kun Helsinki-Pasila -osuus on kokonaisuutena kaikkein kuormitetuin. Se taas on aivan yhdentekevää, paljonko huoltoraiteilla on liikennettä silloin, kun kaupallisen liikenteen raiteilla ei liiku juuri mikään.


Aivan. Olen yrittänyt kuvailla sitä, milloin huoltoraiteilla on kuormaa ja milloin ei. Kun ollaan siirtymässä käytäntöön, jossa huoltoraiteilla ei ole kuormaa kuin liikenteen käynnistyessä ja päättyessä, huoltoraiteilta vapautuu kapasiteettia linjaliikenteen käyttöön. Jos puhutaan Pisarasta, Pisara merkitsee sitä, että kaupunkiratojen junat eivät käytä huoltoraiteiden kapasiteettia sitten, kun liikenne on käynnistetty. Ilman Pisaraa voidaan kaupunkiratoja liikennöidä täsmälleen samalla tavalla, eli vaikokokoonpanoin päivän ympäri tai muuttamalla kokoonpanoja reittien toisissa päissä.

Kaukoliikenteen eli kaiken sen junaliikenteen osalta, joka käyttää muita ratoja kuin kaupunkiratoja eli liikenne, joka ei käyttäisi Pisaraa jos se olisi olemassa, tullaan myös vähentämään huoltoraiteiden liikennöintitarvetta. Toisin sanoen, huoltoraiteiden liikennettä ollaan vähentämässä joka tapauksessa, mikä tarkoittaa, että niiden kapasiteettia tulee olemaan mahdollista allokoida linjaliikenteelle. Tämä siis tarkoittaa, että PasilaHki -välin linjaliikenteeseen käytettävissä oleva kapasiteetti tulee kasvamaan liikennöintikäytännön muuttumisen vuoksi, mikä osaltaa tekee Pisaraa tarpeettomaksi PslHki -välin kapasiteetin lisääjänä.

Ja kertauksen vuoksi vielä, kyse on todellakin vain parista vuorokauden tunnista. Jos junamääriä lasketaan  ilman tietoa huoltoraiteiden junamääristä  kaukoliikenteen linjaraiteiden kapasiteetti välillä PslHki ei ole tällä hetkellä täydessä käytössä ja on valehtelua sanoa, ettei junamäärää voisi lisätä.

Antero

----------


## jawahl

> kaukoliikenteen linjaraiteiden kapasiteetti välillä PslHki ei ole tällä hetkellä täydessä käytössä ja on valehtelua sanoa, ettei junamäärää voisi lisätä.


Tältä se todellakin näyttää myös VR:n omien aikataulujen mukaan, jotka osoittavat, että mm. kello 9 ja 10 välillä Pääradan tiivein junien väli on 4 minuuttia. Silloin klo 9:21 saapuu lähijuna Z Lahdesta ja sen perään heti klo 9:25 Pendolino 82 Pieksämäeltä. Senkin perään saapuu heti klo 9:30 Pendolino 42 Kokkolasta (eli väli on 5 minuuttia).

Pääradan kaukoraiteista kumpainenkin voi siis välittää nykyisellään junia 4-5 minuutin välein, eli vähintään 12 kpl junia tunnissa. Päärata on kaksiraiteinen ratapihalla, joten lähteviä ja saapuvia junia voisi liikennöidä vähintään 24 kpl saman tunnin aikana samalla kaksiraiteisella radalla. Nyt VR ajaa aamun ruuhkaisimpana tuntina vuoroja vain 15 kpl (9:00-10:00). 

Tämän perusteella on aivan selvää, että myös Pääradan asemalaitureilla on pakko olla tilaa samalle määrälle vuoroja (15 kpl/h). Siis myös muina tunteina, jolloin Pääradan kaukoraiteilla on 15 tai alle 15 vuoroa tunnissa. Ja muina aamun sekä aamupäivän tunteina laitureilla ei nyt aikataulujen mukaan näytä tuota ruuhkaisimman aamutunnin 15 vuoron määrää olevan, eli tilaa kyllä piisaisi vaikka heti lisävuoroille.

Jos vetokyky ei muualla Linnunlaulun pohjoispuolella Pisaran ulkopuolella riitä, niin sitä ongelmaa Pisara ei ratkaise mitenkään: Routaongelmat, kaluston hajoamiset, puun kaatumiset, vaihteiden jäätymiset kaukojunaradoilla, kapasiteetin puute Riihimäellä, asetinlaitten ongelmat jne. ovat edelleen kaukojunien ongelma - tehtiin Pisara tai ei. Pisara on lähijunahanke.

----------


## PNu

> Olen yrittänyt kuvailla sitä, milloin huoltoraiteilla on kuormaa ja milloin ei.


Minä taas olen yrittänyt kuvata, että huoltoraiteilla on melkoisesti liikennettä myös silloin 7.00-9.00, kun Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä on pahin ruuhka.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:47 ----------




> Pääradan kaukoraiteista kumpainenkin voi siis välittää nykyisellään junia 4-5 minuutin välein, eli vähintään 12 kpl junia tunnissa. Päärata on kaksiraiteinen ratapihalla, joten lähteviä ja saapuvia junia voisi liikennöidä vähintään 24 kpl saman tunnin aikana samalla kaksiraiteisella radalla. Nyt VR ajaa aamun ruuhkaisimpana tuntina vuoroja vain 15 kpl (9:00-10:00).


Entä jos toinen raide olisikin pois käytöstä? Teoreettinen maksimi ja oikeasti sujuva liikenne (muulloinkin kuin optimitilanteessa) ovat täysin eri asioita.

----------


## jawahl

> Entä jos toinen raide olisikin pois käytöstä? Teoreettinen maksimi ja oikeasti sujuva liikenne (muulloinkin kuin optimitilanteessa) ovat täysin eri asioita.


Aamun ruuhkaisimpana tuntina nyt VR:n ajamat 15 junavuoroa pääradan ratapihan raiteilla ja laitureilla ei ole teoreettinen maksimi, vaan se on VR:n nykykäytäntö, eli 15 junaa on jo nyt yhden tunnin aikana ratapihalla ja laitureilla. 

Teoreettinen maksimi nykyisellä kulunvalvonnalla on linjaraiteilla 24 kaukojunavuoroa tunnissa. Kulunvalvonta sallisi jopa 30 vuoroa 4 min. vuorovälillä, kuten VR-aikataulu osoittaa). 15 kaukojunaa on puolet siitä. Pisara on lähijunahanke.

----------


## petteri

> Teoreettinen maksimi nykyisellä kulunvalvonnalla on linjaraiteilla 24 kaukojunavuoroa tunnissa. Kulunvalvonta sallisi jopa 30 vuoroa 4 min. vuorovälillä, kuten VR-aikataulu osoittaa). 15 kaukojunaa on puolet siitä. Pisara on lähijunahanke.


Teorian ja käytännön eroa saattoi hyvin seurata viime talvena. Miksi junat kulkivat kuukausitolkulla miten sattuu, jos ylimääräistä kapasiteettia on pilvin pimein? Olisi muuten ihan mukava jos junat kulkisivat pääosin aikataulussa talvellakin, Pisara antaa paljon lisää pelivaraa joka suuntaan.

----------


## jawahl

> Teorian ja käytännön eroa saattoi hyvin seurata viime talvena. Miksi junat kulkivat kuukausitolkulla miten sattuu, jos ylimääräistä kapasiteettia on pilvin pimein?


Fakta on, että aamun ruuhkaisimpana tuntina on pääradan asemalaitureilla nyt kapasiteettia todistetusti 15 junan verran. Koska valtaosaa muista päivän tunneista ei ole tuota 15 vuoroa, niin on selvää, että täsmällisyyssyyt ovat muualla. Rantaratahan on Helsingin ratapihalla vielä tehottomammassa kaukojunakäytössä kuin päärata nyt (vain yksi Turun kaukojunavuoropari tunnissa).

Kaukojunat kulkevat miten sattuu siis aivan muista syistä kuin Pisaran puutteesta. Nämä syyt löytyvät Pisaran pohjoispuolelta koko maasta: Routarikot, kaluston hajoamiset, lumi- ja jääongelmat, turvalaiteviat, henkilöstöongelmat, kytkentäongelmat, huollon tehottomuus, yksiraiteisuus jne. jne. Näitä ja vanhentuneen asetinlaitteen kaukojunaongelmia ei Pisara ratkaise mitenkään. Pisara on lähijunahanke.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Teorian ja käytännön eroa saattoi hyvin seurata viime talvena. Miksi junat kulkivat kuukausitolkulla miten sattuu, jos ylimääräistä kapasiteettia on pilvin pimein?


Siksi, ettei VR-Yhtymällä ollut käytettävissä tarvittavaa määrää junakalustoa. Se puolestaan johtui siitä, että VR-Yhtymä huoltaa junia väärällä tavalla. VR-Yhtymä sulattaa junien alustaan kertyvää jäätä kuumalla vedellä, joka johtaa siihen, että sulatettu juna on poissa liikenteestä 3 päivää. Sulattamisen tarve taas on lisääntynyt siitä, että VR-Yhtymä, joka on vastuussa rataverkon käytettävyydestä Helsingissä ja lähiympäristössä, ei auraa ratoja.

Hyvä kysymys on, miten tällaisia ongelmia ei ole ollut aiemmin kun on ollut runsaslumisia talvia. Vastaan ilkeästi, että siksi, kun silloin ei ollut VR-Yhtymää tai VR Oy:tä, vaan oli valtion laitos, jonka tehtävä oli hoitaa junaliikennettä, ei tuottaa voittoa. Teknisesti vastaus on, että ennen Oy-aikaa lumi aurattiin radoilta pois, jotta se ei kertyisi junien alustoihin. Lumen auraaminen oli ylipäätään mahdollista, koska toisin kuin nykyinen Oy, valtion laitos piti käytössään auroja pahojen talvien varalle, eikä romuttanut niitä kun niitä ei päivittäin joka talvi tarvittukaan. Junat eivät myöskään seisseet poissa käytöstä, kun niihin kertynyt lumi poistettiin höyryllä. Toisin kuin vesi, höyry ei kastele junan rakenteita ja aiheuta maavuotoja. Höyrykäsittelyn jälkeen alusta kuivuu muutamassa tunnissa eli yhden yön yli, joten kalusto ei ole sulatuksen vuoksi poissa käytöstä. Höyrykäsittely oli mahdollinen, koska valtion laitos käytti höyrynkehittimiä eikä romuttanut niitä tarpeettomina, vaikka niitä ei joka päivä tarvittukaan.

Jos ette usko minua, kysykää itse niiltä, jotka ovat olleet Ilmalassa ja VR:llä töissä ennen Oy-aikaa, silloin kun oli kovia talvia edellisen kerran. Nämä olivat Oy:n ekat talvet, eivätkä nämä rahan perässä juoksijat osaa näitä hommia. Rumasti sanottu? No voiko sanoa jotain muuta.

Ketjun nimi on Pisararata. Kuten huomaatte, ylläoleva ei mitenkään liity Pisaraan. Sillä jos olisi Pisara, kaupunkiratojen junien reiteistä poistuisi vain 3 km taivasalla ja auraamattomassa radassa ajamista. Lyhin lähiliikenteen reitti on 11 km, A-junilla Leppävaaraan. Edestakaisin siis 22 km. Jos siitä 3 km poistuu taivasalla ajoa, jäljelle jää edelleen 19 km/kierros. Ja sitten ovat tietenkin ne kaikki muut junat, jotka eivät Pisara-tulevaisuudessakaan ajaisi Pisaraan vaan auraamattomalla maanpinnalla edelleen.

Eli ei Pisara talviongelmia ratkaise. Ei niitä junia kulje Pisarassakaan silloin, kun ne seisovat Ilmalan halleissa kuivumassa. Päin vastoin, ennakoin, että Pisara toisi vain uusia ongelmia joka kierroksella tapahtuvien lämpötilavaihteluiden kosteusongelmina. Muistelkaa vain, miten kävi Sr1-vetrueille Vuosaaren tunnelissa. Satojen miljoonien satamahanke ja ihan yllätyksenä tuli. Nyt on miljardin tunnelihanke, eikä ole yllätys, kun sen tähän(kin) olen kirjoittanut.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Hyvä kysymys on, miten tällaisia ongelmia ei ole ollut aiemmin kun on ollut runsaslumisia talvia. Vastaan ilkeästi, että siksi, kun silloin ei ollut VR-Yhtymää tai VR Oy:tä, vaan oli valtion laitos, jonka tehtävä oli hoitaa junaliikennettä, ei tuottaa voittoa. Teknisesti vastaus on, että ennen Oy-aikaa lumi aurattiin radoilta pois, jotta se ei kertyisi junien alustoihin. Lumen auraaminen oli ylipäätään mahdollista, koska toisin kuin nykyinen Oy, valtion laitos piti käytössään auroja pahojen talvien varalle, eikä romuttanut niitä kun niitä ei päivittäin joka talvi tarvittukaan. Junat eivät myöskään seisseet poissa käytöstä, kun niihin kertynyt lumi poistettiin höyryllä. Toisin kuin vesi, höyry ei kastele junan rakenteita ja aiheuta maavuotoja. Höyrykäsittelyn jälkeen alusta kuivuu muutamassa tunnissa eli yhden yön yli, joten kalusto ei ole sulatuksen vuoksi poissa käytöstä. Höyrykäsittely oli mahdollinen, koska valtion laitos käytti höyrynkehittimiä eikä romuttanut niitä tarpeettomina, vaikka niitä ei joka päivä tarvittukaan.


Ihan mielenkiinnosta, eikö vuosina 85-87 tosiaankaan ollut talviongelmia vai onko ne vaan autuaasti unohdettu? Toki SM1 ja SM2 kalusto oli silloin paljon uudempaa, ei ollut Pendoliinoja ja liikennetiheys merkittävästi matalampi




> Ketjun nimi on Pisararata. Kuten huomaatte, ylläoleva ei mitenkään liity Pisaraan. Sillä jos olisi Pisara, kaupunkiratojen junien reiteistä poistuisi vain 3 km taivasalla ja auraamattomassa radassa ajamista. Lyhin lähiliikenteen reitti on 11 km, A-junilla Leppävaaraan. Edestakaisin siis 22 km. Jos siitä 3 km poistuu taivasalla ajoa, jäljelle jää edelleen 19 km/kierros. Ja sitten ovat tietenkin ne kaikki muut junat, jotka eivät Pisara-tulevaisuudessakaan ajaisi Pisaraan vaan auraamattomalla maanpinnalla edelleen.
> 
> Eli ei Pisara talviongelmia ratkaise. Ei niitä junia kulje Pisarassakaan silloin, kun ne seisovat Ilmalan halleissa kuivumassa. Päin vastoin, ennakoin, että Pisara toisi vain uusia ongelmia joka kierroksella tapahtuvien lämpötilavaihteluiden kosteusongelmina. Muistelkaa vain, miten kävi Sr1-vetrueille Vuosaaren tunnelissa. Satojen miljoonien satamahanke ja ihan yllätyksenä tuli. Nyt on miljardin tunnelihanke, eikä ole yllätys, kun sen tähän(kin) olen kirjoittanut.


Lumen ja jään kertyminen junien rakenteisiin loppunee lähes kokonaan Pisaran ja Kehäradan myötä ainakin uudemmassa Sm5 kalustossa, kun junat sulavat riittävästi matkalla. Sm1 ja Sm2 kaluston kosteusongelmat voivat kyllä pahentua, no Sm1 junat ovat Pisaran valmistuessa muutenkin lähellä romutusikää ja Sm2:t ovat aika vanhoja. Metron kokemusten perusteella osittainen tunneliliikennöinti on erittäin luotettavaa kun kalusto on hyvää.

----------


## Jykke

> Miksi junat kulkivat kuukausitolkulla miten sattuu, jos ylimääräistä kapasiteettia on pilvin pimein? Olisi muuten ihan mukava jos junat kulkisivat pääosin aikataulussa talvellakin, Pisara antaa paljon lisää pelivaraa joka suuntaan.


Itse muistan varsin yleisen kuulutuksen viime talvelta, joka soi Helsingissä: "Juna on edelleen huoltoraiteella." Milloin oli kytkentävaikeuksia tai vaihteet ei kääntynyeet. Ei taida Pisara paljon auttaa, jos homma tökkii siellä Ilmalan ratapihalla. 




> Metron kokemusten perusteella osittainen tunneliliikennöinti on erittäin luotettavaa kun kalusto on hyvää.


Mutta toisaalta eroja lähijunaliikenteeseenkin nähden löytyy. Valtaosa metron tärkeistä vaihteista, joita tarvitsee kääntää ovat säältä suojassa ja kalusto yöpyy aina sisätiloissa, toisin kuin lähijunilla. Uskoisin että tällaisilla seikoilla on aika paljon merkitystä, kun verrataan näitä kahta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Fakta on, että aamun ruuhkaisimpana tuntina on pääradan asemalaitureilla nyt kapasiteettia todistetusti 15 junan verran. Koska valtaosaa muista päivän tunneista ei ole tuota 15 vuoroa, niin on selvää, että täsmällisyyssyyt ovat muualla.


Ei tuo sitä todista. Voihan olla, että ongelmatapauksissa ruuhkaisimman tunnin aikana kaikkia junia ei saada hoidettua ajallaan, vaan suma on saatu purettua vasta kun suunniteltu liikenne on ollut hiljaisempaa.

"Odotamme raiteen vapautumista" on ihan yleinen odotussyy Helsinkiin saapuessa. Mitä enemmän "ylimääräisiä" raiteita on, sitä harvemmin tuollaista luonnollisesti sattuu.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta toisaalta eroja lähijunaliikenteeseenkin nähden löytyy. Valtaosa metron tärkeistä vaihteista, joita tarvitsee kääntää ovat säältä suojassa ja kalusto yöpyy aina sisätiloissa, toisin kuin lähijunilla. Uskoisin että tällaisilla seikoilla on aika paljon merkitystä, kun verrataan näitä kahta.


Kehärata ja Pisara muuten vähentävät paljon kriittisten usein käännettävien vaihteiden käyttöä lähiliikenteessä ja Pisaralta myös luultavasti rakennetaan samalla uusi yhteys Ilmalaan niin, ettei tarvitse mennä kaukoliikenneraiteiden yli. Tuo helpottaa paljon liikennöintiä erityisesti talvella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pisaralta myös luultavasti rakennetaan samalla uusi yhteys Ilmalaan niin, ettei tarvitse mennä kaukoliikenneraiteiden yli.


Niinkö? Onko tuosta mitään mainintaa missään selvityksessä tähän mennessä? Vai tuleeko tästä "yllättävä" lisäkustannus hankkeen loppuvaiheessa, kun se yhtäkkiä onkin "pakko" toteuttaa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, eikö vuosina 85-87 tosiaankaan ollut talviongelmia vai onko ne vaan autuaasti unohdettu? Toki SM1 ja SM2 kalusto oli silloin paljon uudempaa, ei ollut Pendoliinoja ja liikennetiheys merkittävästi matalampi


Sm-junat ovat olleet käytössä 1969 lähtien. En ole aiemmin kuullut näitä valituksia kuin nyt viime talven ajalta. Jostain syystä vain valitukset, ratojen auraamattomuus ja vesisulatus esiintyvät samaan aikaan. Ehkä vain sattumaa.




> Lumen ja jään kertyminen junien rakenteisiin loppunee lähes kokonaan Pisaran ja Kehäradan myötä ainakin uudemmassa Sm5 kalustossa, kun junat sulavat riittävästi matkalla. Sm1 ja Sm2 kaluston kosteusongelmat voivat kyllä pahentua, no Sm1 junat ovat Pisaran valmistuessa muutenkin lähellä romutusikää ja Sm2:t ovat aika vanhoja. Metron kokemusten perusteella osittainen tunneliliikennöinti on erittäin luotettavaa kun kalusto on hyvää.


Mistä tiedät junien sulavan tunneliosuuksilla? Eivät metrojunatkaan sula tunneliosuudella.

Metron ja VR-Yhtymän käytännöissä on ratkaisevia eroja. Esimerkiksi se, että metrossa aurataan avorataa öisin, kun tulee lunta. Päivisin eivät aurat sekaan sovi, mutta siinä mielessä tilanne on täsmälleen sama molemmissa. VR-Yhtymällä ei ole edes kalustoa aurata Ilmalan ratapihaa, kun lunta tulee yöllä. Oli ennen, laitosaikana, mutta on nyt romutettu.

Metrojunat ajavat vaihteissa aamulla lähtiessään varikolta, niin tekevät Sm-junatkin Ilmalassa. Mutta auraamattomista vaihteista on vaikea ajaa. Metrojunat ajavat linjaliikenteessä vaihteista vaihtaessaan suuntaa sekä Itäkeskuksessa kun haaraudutaan. Sm-junat eivät haaraudu, ne ajavat vaihteista vain vaihtaessaan suuntaa. Metron vaihteista ovat katettuja muut paitsi Vuosaari. Mutta se ei estä jääklimppien tippumista kielien väliin. Niitä tippuu myös metrojunista, sen näki yksinkertaisesti laitureiltakin viime talvena. Silti metro selviää vaihteisiin tippuvista jääklimpeistä, mutta VR-Yhtymälle se on  ainakin heidän ilmoituksensa mukaan  vaikea ongelma. En keksi tälle muuta selitystä kuin sen, että auraamattomasta radasta jäätä kertyy alustoihin enemmän, jolloin klimppejä myös tippuu enemmän.

En tiedä, miten metrojunat sulatetaan. Metrossa ei kuitenkaan koskaan ole ollut tilannetta, jossa junista on kolmannes tai puolet pois pelistä, koska ne ovat sulatettavina tai kuivumassa. Eikä metro tarvitse glykoolikylpyjä tähän. Olennainen ero on, että metrossa on oikosulkumoottorit, joiden rakenne on Sm-junien tasavirtamoottoreita yksinkertaisempi ja vähemmän kosteusherkkä. Mutta tasavirtamoottorit on Valmetin ratikoissakin, ja niillä ajetaan sohjossa ja lätäköissä, joten tasavirtamoottori ei ole selitys.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kehärata ja Pisara muuten vähentävät paljon kriittisten usein käännettävien vaihteiden käyttöä lähiliikenteessä ja Pisaralta myös luultavasti rakennetaan samalla uusi yhteys Ilmalaan niin, ettei tarvitse mennä kaukoliikenneraiteiden yli. Tuo helpottaa paljon liikennöintiä erityisesti talvella.


Uusi yhteys Ilmalaan olisi tosiaan aika hyvä, jos kohtuurahalla saadaan. Riippumatta siitä, toteutetaanko Pisara vai ei.

----------


## jawahl

> "Odotamme raiteen vapautumista" Mitä enemmän "ylimääräisiä" raiteita on, sitä harvemmin tuollaista luonnollisesti sattuu.


Junien kasaantuminen myöhästymisten vuoksi ei ole ylimääräisten raiteiden puuttumisen tai Pisaran puuttumisen syy. 

1. Ensisijaiset syyt kaukojunaliikenteen ongelmiin ovat seuraavat:
- Kalusto on huonoa (mm. Pendolinot ja ohjausvaunujen puute)
- Helsingin asetinlaite on vanhentunut ja huono
- Ratojen kunto on retuperällä, erityisesti maakunnissa
- Yksiraiteisuus jne.

2. Toisen asteen syyt ovat:
- Raideinfran ja kaluston huono kunnossapito
- VR:n ja Liikenneviraston toiminta on velttoa
-- Mm. Liikenteen ohjauksesta ja vetopalveluista puuttuu työnjohto ilmeisesti kokonaan (on vain hallinnollisia esimiehiä)

3. Kolmannen asteen syy on:
- Liian vähät raiteet Helsingin ratapihalla. Eli jos kohtien 1 ja 2 epäkohdat hyväksytään, niin sitten tehdään 1-2 miljardilla Pisara ja annetaan ratojen/kaluston/huollon olla retuperällä kuten nyt ja hoidetaan operatiiviset asiat yhtä huonosti kuten tähän asti. Sitten kun huomataan, että eihän Pisara lopettanutkaan kaukojunien ongelmia, niin tehdään 1-2 miljardilla toinen Pisara jne. Louhintaurakan voittava pääurakoitsija kiittää Suomen kansaa ja lobbaajia. Voisiko muuten VR Track olla osallinen Pisaran miljardiurakan tarjoamisessa?

Ja edelleen on olemassa fakta, josta tiedetään, että nyt ainoastaan kaupunkiratojen kapasiteetti on täynnä. Kaukojunaratojen käyttöaste taasen on kovin pieni 2-3 huipputuntia lukuun ottamatta (ja huipputunnitkaan eivät ole 100% käytössä kuten kaupunkiradat). Eli kyllä tässä mennään nyt ahteri edellä syvälle kallioon. Pisaran lobbaajia täytyy kyllä onnitella siitä, että ovat osanneet vääntää mustasta valkoista.

----------


## Timppak

> Ehkä on paikallaan kerrata Pisaran YVAn määrittelyt eri junille:
> 
> *Kaupunkijunat* ovat kaupunkiradoilla liikennöiviä junia. Siis niitä lähijunia, jotka käyttävät pelkästään paikallisliikenteelle varattuja raiteita. Nämä raiteet ovat kaupunkiratoja, joilla on nyt keskimäärin 5 minuutin vuoroväli. Junien tunnukset ovat A, M, I ja K.*Taajamajunat* ovat lähiliikenteen junia, jotka ajavat pidemmälle, kuten Karjaalle ja Lahteen. Tunnukset Y, R, H, G, Z, E, S ja U. Näistä 3 viimeistä on YVAn selityksen mukaan välimuotoja. Kaikki nämä junat ajavat kaukoliikenteelle varattuja raiteita, koska kaupunkiraiteilla ei ole vapaata kapasiteettia. Taajamajunat ajavat myös pidemmälle kuin kaupunkiradat ulottuvat, joten senkin vuoksi niiden on pakko käyttää samoja raiteita kaukoliikenteen kanssa. Junakalusto on samoja moottorivaunujunia kuin kaupunkijunissa.*Kaukojunia* ovat muut matkustajajunat. Junakalusto ei ole samaa kuin kaupunki- ja taajamajunissa. Käytössä ovat Pendolinot sekä veturivetoiset junat ja Pietarin liikenteessä Allegrot.
> Tämän määrittelyn mukaan Pisara vaikuttaa vain kaupunkijunien liikennöintiin, koska vain ne käyttäisivät Pisaraa, ja ne myös käyttäisivät kaiken Pisaran kapasiteetin. Kaikki muut junat kulkevat Helsingin ratapihan vaihteissa ihan kuten nytkin ja niiden täsmällisyyteen ja muuhun luotettavuuteen vaikuttavat aivan samat asiat, on Pisara tai ei.
> 
> Antero


Vaan kun eivät kulje. Jos viitsisit mutujuttujen levittämisen sijasta perehtyä asiaan, niin huomaisit että Pisara vapauttaa Helsinki-Pasila välille lisää raidekapasiteettiä. Helsinki-Pasila välille saadaan Pisaran jälkeen kahden sijasta 4 raidetta nykyisten kaukojunaraiteiden käyttöön, nykyiset kaupunkirataraiteet kaukolähiliikenteelle (R,H,Z,G) ja nykyiset kaukojunaraiteet kaukojunille. Tämä tarkoittaa, että hitaasti ja kapasiteettia syövästi liikennöitävällä välillä on kaksi raidetta mihin ajattaa junia samaan suuntaan. Lähijunat eritytetään omille raiteilleen jolloin ne voivat ajaa helsinki-pasila välin huomattavasti nykyistä nopeammin omassa tahdissaan välittämättä hitaasti vaihdekujissa matelevista kaukojunista ja niiden poikittaiskulku rajoittuu vain pohjoisesta tultaessa yhden kaukoliikenneraiteen risteämiseen, mistä lähijunat suoriutuvat erittäin ripeästi nopeissa vaihteissa. Lisäksi kaukojunille vapautuu enemmän laituriraiteita asemalle, jolloin niitä ei ole aivan pakko ajaa välittömästi Ilmalaan tai takaisin liikenteeseen (ehditään siivoamaankin) ja kaukoliikenneraiteiden ollessa lähimpänä huoltoraiteita kaukojunien poikittainen ajaminen vaihdekujissa vähenee.

----------


## petteri

> Mistä tiedät junien sulavan tunneliosuuksilla? Eivät metrojunatkaan sula tunneliosuudella.


Kyllä metrojunat suurimmassa osassa oloista sulavat merkittävästi tunneliosuuksilla. Esimerkiksi ovien väliin kertyy vain harvoin jäätä.




> Metron vaihteista ovat katettuja muut paitsi Vuosaari. Mutta se ei estä jääklimppien tippumista kielien väliin. Niitä tippuu myös metrojunista, sen näki yksinkertaisesti laitureiltakin viime talvena. Silti metro selviää vaihteisiin tippuvista jääklimpeistä, mutta VR-Yhtymälle se on  ainakin heidän ilmoituksensa mukaan  vaikea ongelma. En keksi tälle muuta selitystä kuin sen, että auraamattomasta radasta jäätä kertyy alustoihin enemmän, jolloin klimppejä myös tippuu enemmän.


Lähijunissa lunta kertyy alustaan enemmän kun välillä ei käydä tunnelissa, jossa ollaan yleensä plussan puolella. Lämpötilavaihtelut irrottavat jäätä alustasta.




> En tiedä, miten metrojunat sulatetaan. Metrossa ei kuitenkaan koskaan ole ollut tilannetta, jossa junista on kolmannes tai puolet pois pelistä, koska ne ovat sulatettavina tai kuivumassa. Eikä metro tarvitse glykoolikylpyjä tähän. Olennainen ero on, että metrossa on oikosulkumoottorit, joiden rakenne on Sm-junien tasavirtamoottoreita yksinkertaisempi ja vähemmän kosteusherkkä. Mutta tasavirtamoottorit on Valmetin ratikoissakin, ja niillä ajetaan sohjossa ja lätäköissä, joten tasavirtamoottori ei ole selitys.


Sm1 ja Sm2 sarjassa on ilmeisesti jonkinlainen tyyppivika, joka aiheuttaa juniin häiriöitä, ei se pelkästään tasavirtamoottorista johdu. Toki ratikat ovat yöt pääosin lämpimissä halleissa, joten sekin helpottaa tilannetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaan kun eivät kulje. Jos viitsisit mutujuttujen levittämisen sijasta perehtyä asiaan, niin huomaisit että Pisara vapauttaa Helsinki-Pasila välille lisää raidekapasiteettiä.


Voit osoittaa nämä terveiset niille, jotka ovat vastuussa Pisaran suunnittelusta ja YVA:sta. Minä vain lainasin sitä, mitä Pisaran YVA:ssa on kirjoitettu eri junaryhmistä ja niiden käyttämistä raiteista.

Oli Pisara tai ei, kaukojunaraiteita käyttävät junat, olivat ne sitten oikeita kaukojunia tai taajamajunia, tulevat Pasilaan ja Pasilan läpi samoja raiteita. Ne eivät mene Pisaraan. Nyt ne jaetaan eri laituriraiteille Linnunlaulun jälkeen. Voidaan ne jakaa eri raiteille tietenkin Pasilan eteläpuolella aiemminkin. Mutta ei se muuta sitä, että näiden junien määrän rajoittaa kaukoliikenneraiteiden kapasiteetti. Eikä se lisänny siitä, missä kohdassa jakaminen laituriraiteille tehdään.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Oli Pisara tai ei, kaukojunaraiteita käyttävät junat, olivat ne sitten oikeita kaukojunia tai taajamajunia, tulevat Pasilaan ja Pasilan läpi samoja raiteita. Ne eivät mene Pisaraan. Nyt ne jaetaan eri laituriraiteille Linnunlaulun jälkeen. Voidaan ne jakaa eri raiteille tietenkin Pasilan eteläpuolella aiemminkin. Mutta ei se muuta sitä, että näiden junien määrän rajoittaa kaukoliikenneraiteiden kapasiteetti. Eikä se lisänny siitä, missä kohdassa jakaminen laituriraiteille tehdään.


Liikenteeseen käytettävissä olevaa kapasiteettia rajoittavat järjestelmän pullonkaulat. Tällä hetkellä kaukoliikenneraiteiden liikenteen pullonkaulat ovat Pasilan aseman ja Helsingin välissä, Helsingin asemalla sekä Helsingin ja Ilmalan välissä. Pisara poistaa käytännössä nämä pullonkaulat ja Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteita voidaan käyttää tehokkaammin. 

Tällä hetkellä liikennettä rajoittavat pullonkaulat eivät siis ole Pasilan pohjoispuolella, vaan Pasilan eteläpuolella sekä yhteyksissä varikoille, Pisara tuo molempiin pullonkauloihin helpotusta. Pisara ei toki poista kaikkia pullonkauloja, mutta avaa pahinta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Liikenteeseen käytettävissä olevaa kapasiteettia rajoittavat järjestelmän pullonkaulat. Tällä hetkellä kaukoliikenneraiteiden liikenteen pullonkaulat ovat Pasilan aseman ja Helsingin välissä, Helsingin asemalla sekä Helsingin ja Ilmalan välissä. Pisara poistaa käytännössä nämä pullonkaulat ja Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteita voidaan käyttää tehokkaammin.


Mutta mutta... Kaukoliikenneraiteita käyttää tällä hetkellä kourallinen "oikeita" kaukojunia. Noin puolet liikenteestä on pidemmän matkan lähiliikennejunia. Ja kaukoliikenneraiteiden kapasiteetti ei ole edes täydessä käytössä, kuten aiemmin on todettu.

Millä tavoin pisaran rakentamisesta seuraa etua "oikealle" kaukoliikenteelle? Jos halutaan lisätä kaukojunia niin kaukoliikenneraiteille mahtuu hiukan lisää kyllä jopa ruuhkatuntina. Muulloin hyvinkin. Mutta onko tarvetta lisäjunille edes olemassa? Aiotaanko niitä tuoda liikenteeseen? Ja eivätkö kaukojunien pullonkaulat ole ihan muualla, lähinnä niillä lukuisilla yksiraiteisilla osuuksilla pitkin maata?

Kyllä pisara on ihan puhdas lähiliikennehanke, josta Uudenmaan ulkopuolinen Suomi ei hyödy millään lailla. Puhuminen kaukoliikenneraiteista on osittain sumutusta, sen sijaan pitäisi puhua kaukojunista ja niille kohdistuvista hyödyistä - joita ei ole.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta mutta... Kaukoliikenneraiteita käyttää tällä hetkellä kourallinen "oikeita" kaukojunia. Noin puolet liikenteestä on pidemmän matkan lähiliikennejunia. Ja kaukoliikenneraiteiden kapasiteetti ei ole edes täydessä käytössä, kuten aiemmin on todettu.
> 
> Millä tavoin pisaran rakentamisesta seuraa etua "oikealle" kaukoliikenteelle? Jos halutaan lisätä kaukojunia niin kaukoliikenneraiteille mahtuu hiukan lisää kyllä jopa ruuhkatuntina. Muulloin hyvinkin. Mutta onko tarvetta lisäjunille edes olemassa? Aiotaanko niitä tuoda liikenteeseen? Ja eivätkö kaukojunien pullonkaulat ole ihan muualla, lähinnä niillä lukuisilla yksiraiteisilla osuuksilla pitkin maata?
> 
> Kyllä pisara on ihan puhdas lähiliikennehanke, josta Uudenmaan ulkopuolinen Suomi ei hyödy millään lailla. Puhuminen kaukoliikenneraiteista on osittain sumutusta, sen sijaan pitäisi puhua kaukojunista ja niille kohdistuvista hyödyistä - joita ei ole.


Kaukoliikenne höytyy Pisarasta muun muassa siinä, että junavuoroja voidaan lisätä eikä niitä tarvitse vähentää. Miksi muuten "oikealla kaukoliikenteellä" pitäisi olla erityisoikeus käyttää rataa? Eikös rataa olisi parempi käyttää kysynnän mukaan. Nyt yksiraiteisilta radoilta tuleva kaukoliikenne aiheuttaa paljon häiriöitä muulle liikenteelle. Jos nykyistä suuremmalle määrälle pidemmän matkan lähiliikennejunia on kysyntää eikö vaihtoehtona ole eniten häiriöitä aiheuttavan kaukoliikenteen vähentäminen? Ensi talvenahan kaukoliikennettä karsitaan kun Helsingin pää ei vedä.

Pisara parantaa paljon rataverkon kapasiteettia Helsingin päässä ja hyötyjen erottelu kaukoliikenne- sekä lähiliikenneosuuteen on aika keinotekoista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaukoliikenne höytyy Pisarasta muun muassa siinä, että junavuoroja voidaan lisätä eikä niitä tarvitse vähentää. Miksi muuten "oikealla kaukoliikenteellä" pitäisi olla erityisoikeus käyttää rataa? Eikös rataa olisi parempi käyttää kysynnän mukaan. Nyt yksiraiteisilta radoilta tuleva kaukoliikenne aiheuttaa paljon häiriöitä muulle liikenteelle. Jos nykyistä suuremmalle määrälle pidemmän matkan lähiliikennejunia on kysyntää eikö vaihtoehtona ole eniten häiriöitä aiheuttavan kaukoliikenteen vähentäminen? Ensi talvenahan kaukoliikennettä karsitaan kun Helsingin pää ei vedä.


Kyse on kustannusten kohdistamisesta. Pisaraa on ajettu kuin käärmettä pyssyyn sen valtakunnallisilla hyödyillä. Valtakunnallisia hyötyjä generoivat ne "oikeat" kaukojunat. Mutta ilmeistä on, että kaukojuniin ei kohdistu lisäämispaineita saati -suunnitelmia. Siksi kaukojunat eivät tarvitse sellaista lisäkapasiteettia jonka pisara vapauttaisi. Pisarasta ei siis koidu valtakunnallista hyötyä eikä sitä pidä rahoittaa yhtään suuremmalla valtionosuudella kuin se kolmannes joka yleensäkin paikallisille raidehankkeille annetaan. Ja tuonkin myöntämisessä täytyy muistaa kuinka monta sataa miljoonaa valtio parhaillaankin investoi Helsingin hankkeisiin kun muualle ei ole ollut antaa kuin rippeitä.

Hesarin jutut siitä, että nyt on Helsingin vuoro saada ratarahaa ovat mitä pahinta sumutusta. Eihän niitä rahoja ole kukaan muu juuri saanutkaan.

Ironista että itse ehdotat kaukojunien vähentämistä ja niiden ratakapasiteetin siirtämistä lähiliikenteelle. Sehän vie entisestään pois pohjaa argumentilta, että tässä olisi kyse minkään valtakunnallisten hyötyjen hakemisesta.

----------


## PNu

> Hyvä kysymys on, miten tällaisia ongelmia ei ole ollut aiemmin kun on ollut runsaslumisia talvia.


Pahoja talviongelmia on riittänyt ennenkin. Aika on vain kullannut muistot ja osansa on varmaan silläkin, etteivät sodan ajan eläneet ihmiset kehdanneet yhtä helposti valittaa, kun olivat nähneet pahempaakin.

Aikakirjoihin on jäänyt, että kovana talvena 1955-1956 pohjoisen yöjunat kulkivat 6-9 h aikatauluistaan myöhässä ja lopuksi jouduttiin ottamaan käyttöön supistetut aikataulut, joissa osa vakituisista junista peruttiin kokonaan, vaikka liikenne muutenkin oli pientä nykyiseen verrattuna. Tämä aikana, jolloin ajettiin höyryvetureilla ja käytännöllisesti katsoen kaikki vaihteet käännettiin mekaanisesti. Talvella 1965-1966 joutuivat Porkkanajunat useiden viikkojen ajaksi käyttökieltoon ja Tampere-Seinäjoki -väliä köröteltiin pikajunilla 70 km/h radan huonon kunnon vuoksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:51 ----------




> Sm-junat ovat olleet käytössä 1969 lähtien. En ole aiemmin kuullut näitä valituksia kuin nyt viime talven ajalta.


Jo on kumma. Sm-junien talviongelmat ovat olleet kestopuheenaihe ainakin viimeiset 15 vuotta poislukien ehkä ne talvet, jolloin Etelä-Suomessa on selvinnyt koko talven yli kesäkengillä.

Voi olla, ettei 70- ja 80-luvuilla ollut ongelmia samassa suhteessa mutta Sm-junien käyttöaste oli silloin alhaisempi. Viimeiset Sm2-junat valmistuivat 1981 ja tämän jälkeen uusia paikallisliikenteen sähkömoottorijunia ei tullut ennen Sm4-sarjaa ja vuotta 1999, vaikka liikenne lisääntyi tuollakin välillä reippaasti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:02 ----------




> Mutta ilmeistä on, että kaukojuniin ei kohdistu lisäämispaineita saati -suunnitelmia.


Miten se on niin ilmeistä? Juuri äsken todettiin, että viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana kaukojunien määrä on lisääntynyt valtavasti. Rantaradan osalta tarjonta on jopa noin nelinkertaistunut. Jos historiaa katsoo ja myös huomioi, että pääkaupunkiseudun väestömäärän ennustetaan edelleen lisääntyvän niin voisi ennustaa aivan päinvastaista.

----------


## Mikle

Kyllä kaavaillusta Pisara-radasta on hyötyä kapasiteettiongelmaan myös kauko- / taajamajunaliikenteelle. Jo pelkästään se auttaa, että laituripaikkoja vapautuu kuten myös Hki-päässä niiden yhteydessä oelvia raiteita.  
Mielestäni ei tarvitse kuin katsoa Pisaran hahmotelmaa ja nykyistä tilannetta niin tämä pitäisi aueta ihan normaalilla havaintokyvyllä varustetulle ihmiselle. 
Se, onko kapasiteettiongelmaan muita rakenteellisia ratkaisuja on sitten toinen juttu. 

Kuitenkin Pisara hyödyttää junamatkustajia jakamalla heitä muuallekin kantakaupunkiin kuin vain Steissille ja ohessa tuo kapasiteettia niin mielestäni se on varsin perusteltu hanke.

Joitain huomioita Anteron kommenteista. Samoista asioista keskusteltiin täällä joskus viime syksynä näännyksiin asti, mutta kertaus lienee opintojen äiti :Very Happy: 



> Sm-junat ovat olleet käytössä 1969 lähtien. En ole aiemmin kuullut näitä valituksia kuin nyt viime talven ajalta. Jostain syystä vain valitukset, ratojen auraamattomuus ja vesisulatus esiintyvät samaan aikaan. Ehkä vain sattumaa.


Kuten aiemmin todettua, voisiko syynä olla ensimmäiset kovat talvet sitten kaupunkiratojen avaamisen (=liikenteen määrän lisääntymisen)? Maavuodot tunnetusti ovat ennen kaupunkiratojen avaamistakin olleet tasavirtakaluston ominaisuus. Kun on enemmän liikennettä, jää aikaa vähemmän kaluston häiriöiden hoidolle junien kääntymisten välillä, vaihteiden puhdistukselle liikenteen välissä ym. 
2009-2010 talvesta on taidettu todeta ihan virallisestikin, että aurauskalustoa ei ollut riittävästi. Ratoja silti kuitenkin aurattiin. Luntahan tuli silloinkin jonniiverran. Jos niitä ratoja ei olisi ollenkaan aurattu, kuten väitit, olisi totuus selvinnyt varmasti nopeasti, koska täälläkin olisi kaiveltu junia hangista kuten Ruotsissa.
http://www.rnw.nl/english/article/se...-sweden-a-halt




> Metron ja VR-Yhtymän käytännöissä on ratkaisevia eroja.


Joo varmaan on, mutta niin on liikenteen laajuudessakin. Jos huomioidaan tässä myös Liikenneviraston hallinnoimia asioita, niin ajatteleppa aurata Metron 21 km  ja rapiat pariraide vaikka pari kertaa yössä (siis varmuuden vuoksi vaikka tunneliosuudetkin  :Very Happy: ) Ja koita tehdä sama samassa ajassa vaikkapa lähiliikennealueen valtionradalle. Eikä ole juuri edes tunneliosuuksia. Kaikkihan on tietysti mahdollista, mutta hieman eri mittakaavan systeemeistä on kysymys. 

Sama noissa metroradan vaihteissa. Olkookin, että tosiaan suurin osa normaalisti käytettävistä vaihteista on katettuja. Mutta pistäpä niiden vaihteiden kohdalle vaikkapa pari äijää työkaluineen passiin häiriöiden varalle. Sitten taas jos ajatellaan valtion radan vaihteita ja samaa vasteaikaa vaikkapa Helsingin ratapihalla niin putsauspartioita saa olla ainakin bussilastillinen valmiina.
Jos ukkoja ja porukkaa olisi määrättömästi tuollaisiin pahoihin keleihin, kuten parina viime talvena, niin hienoahan se olisi. Onko sellainen realistista? Jos vastataan, että kyllä se on todellisuutta Venäjällä, niin ollaan varmaan oikeassa. Jos taas tässä kumarretaan sinne suomalaisten aina ihailemaan Ruotsiin, niin vastaus on ettei siellä eikä juuri muuallakaan missä työvoima on senhintaista kun se on ja julkiset rahat aina tiukassa.




> Metrojunat ajavat linjaliikenteessä vaihteista vaihtaessaan suuntaa sekä Itäkeskuksessa kun haaraudutaan. Sm-junat eivät haaraudu, ne ajavat vaihteista vain vaihtaessaan suuntaa. Metron vaihteista ovat katettuja muut paitsi Vuosaari. Mutta se ei estä jääklimppien tippumista kielien väliin. Niitä tippuu myös metrojunista, sen näki yksinkertaisesti laitureiltakin viime talvena. Silti metro selviää vaihteisiin tippuvista jääklimpeistä, mutta VR-Yhtymälle se on  ainakin heidän ilmoituksensa mukaan  vaikea ongelma. En keksi tälle muuta selitystä kuin sen, että auraamattomasta radasta jäätä kertyy alustoihin enemmän, jolloin klimppejä myös tippuu enemmän.


Ajaahan ne lähijunatkin vaihteista muutenkin kuin suunnanvaihdon yhteydessä. Kerava, Lahti, Riihimäki, Hyvinkää, Huopalahti. Joku jos haluaa niin jatkaapa listaa..
Jonkun verran varmasti jään kertymiseen vaikuttaa käytetty nopeus. Jos kalusto yöpyy lämpimässä tallissa niin ainakin jäänmuodostus lienee hieman vähäisempää. Pikkasen ehtii vanhaa jäätä sulaakin.




> Mutta tasavirtamoottorit on Valmetin ratikoissakin, ja niillä ajetaan sohjossa ja lätäköissä, joten tasavirtamoottori ei ole selitys.


Ajetaanko niillä ratikoilla 120km/h pöllyävässä pakkaslumessa? No, tasapuolisuuden nimissä totean, että junilla kai harvemmin ajellaan lätäköissä :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:31 ----------




> Pisaran lobbaajia täytyy kyllä onnitella siitä, että ovat osanneet vääntää mustasta valkoista.


Kyllä sitä näköjään osaat sinäkin vääntää. Tosin helppoa sitä on tänne foorumille lämpimikseen kirjoitella, niinhän itsekin teen!  :Wink:

----------


## jawahl

> viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana kaukojunien määrä on lisääntynyt valtavasti. Rantaradan osalta tarjonta on jopa noin nelinkertaistunut


Kaukojunien osalta Rantarataa käyttää nyt tasan yksi (1) Turun kaukojunajunapari kerran tunnissa. Rantaradan raiteilla maksimi vuoroparimäärä on 15 (kulunvalvonta Rantaradan ratapihaosuudella sallii 4 minuutin vuorovälin ja VR käyttää ainakin pääradalla 4 minuutin vuoroväliä nyt). 
Jos yksi Turun junavuoropari tunnissa tulkitaan Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteettiongelmaksi, niin sitten kannattaa lopettaa koko junaliikenne.

----------


## petteri

> Ironista että itse ehdotat kaukojunien vähentämistä ja niiden ratakapasiteetin siirtämistä lähiliikenteelle. Sehän vie entisestään pois pohjaa argumentilta, että tässä olisi kyse minkään valtakunnallisten hyötyjen hakemisesta.


Kyse on ratakapasiteetin tarkoituksenmukaisesta käytöstä, kun on rakennettu ratoja toki niitä on syytä käyttää mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Ja kun valtaosa Suomen henkilöjunaliikenteen volyymista tulee Helsingin seudulta ja kulkee Helsingin ja Pasilan kautta, kyse on ihan selvästi joukkoliikennemielessä valtakunnallisesta hankkeesta. Pisara vaikuttaa suurimpaan osaan Suomen rautateiden henkilöliikenteestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaukojunien osalta Rantarataa käyttää nyt tasan yksi (1) Turun kaukojunajunapari kerran tunnissa. Rantaradan raiteilla maksimi vuoroparimäärä on 15 (kulunvalvonta Rantaradan ratapihaosuudella sallii 4 minuutin vuorovälin ja VR käyttää ainakin pääradalla 4 minuutin vuoroväliä nyt). 
> Jos yksi Turun junavuoropari tunnissa tulkitaan Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteettiongelmaksi, niin sitten kannattaa lopettaa koko junaliikenne.


En ymmärrä täysin, mihin tällä tähtäät. Rantaradan kapasiteettivarausta ei voi tutkia kokonaisuudesta irrallisina palasina (yksi juna tunnissa riippumatta mistään muista tekijöistä). Yksiraiteisuudesta johtuen Turun junien pitää tulla juuri ennen tasaa ja lähteä takaisin heti tasan jälkeen. En usko, että ohjausvaunuillakaan kääntö siinä parissa minuutissa onnistuu, varsinkaan kun se ei anna yhtään myöhästymisvaraa. Siksi Turun juna joutuu varaamaan laituria kokonaisen tunnin plus se muutama minuutti. Jo tästä syntyy tarve kahden laiturin varaamiselle.

Muutenkin tässä keskustelussa käsitellään radan kapasiteettia, kuin olisi yksi määräävä pullonkaula, joka ratkaisemalla ainoastaan junia voidaan lisätä. Mutta eihän se näin ole, vaan pullonkauloja on monia, jotka vaikuttavat toisiinsa. Esimerkiksi rantaradan yksiraiteisuus on iso ongelma, jota voidaan lievittää sillä, että junat varaavat vähän enemmän laitureita Helsingin päässä. Helsingin kapasiteettiongelmaa voidaan ratkaista rantaradan kaksiraiteistamisella, mutta voidaan tehdä myös toisin päin. Sama pätenee suureen osaan muutakin rataverkkoa: Helsingin ongelmien lievittäminen johtaa suurempiin vapausasteisiin kiertää muiden pullonkaulojen ongelmia.

----------


## jawahl

> Kaukoliikenne höytyy Pisarasta muun muassa siinä, että junavuoroja voidaan lisätä


Kaukojunavuorojen lisääminen ei vaadi Pisaraa. Tämän voi osoittaa vedenpitävästi VR:n omista aikatauluista:

Ruuhkaisimpana aamutuntina pääradan saapuvien raidetta Helsingin päässä käyttää nyt 10 tai 11 saapuvaa junaa ja maksimi yhteismäärä koko pääradan junille VR-aikataulun mukaan on ruuhkaisimman tunnin aikana vähintään 15 junaa (klo 9:00-10:00). 

Muina tunteina on reilusti alle 10 saaapuvaa junaa ja koko pääradan maksimimäärä jää aamun muina tunteina aina alle 15 junan (näin myös useimpina muina päivän tunteina). VR siis itse todistaa aikataulussaan, että pääradan laitureille mahtuu varmasti yhtäaikaa 15 junaa tunnissa ja että tuota 15 junan kapasiteettia ei valtaosin käytetä päivän muina tunteina. Saman VR-aikataulun mukaan esim. aamun ruuhkatunnin jälkeen on pääradan laitureilla todella löysää, kun tuosta kiireisimmän tunnin määrästä (15) pääradan laitureilla klo 10:00-11:00 on vain 11 junaa (lähteviä 4 ja saapuvia 7), ja klo 11:00-12:00 on yhteensä 8 junaa (lähteviä 3 ja saapuvia 5). 

Junia siis voidaan lisätä heti vaikka näille ruuhkatunnin jälkeisille tunneille vähintään 4-7 vuoroa (jolloin laitureille tulisi tuo aamun ruuhkatunnin junamäärä 15 kpl). Miksi siis lobbauksessa valehdellaan, että kaukojunia ei mahdu enää yhtään ilman Pisaraa, kun niitä mahtuu VR:n omien aikataulutietojen mukaan vaikka kuinka paljon?

Ja uskooko joku, että VR haluaa lisätä kaukojunia maakuntiin, kun nyt se ilmoittaa maakuntien lisäjunatoiveet "toiveuneksi", "kannattamattomaksi", "mahdottomaksi" jne. (Joensuun/Kainuun yöjunat, Länsi-Suomen Allegro, Seinäjoki-Riihimäki-Imatra-juna jne. jne.)

----------


## PNu

> Kaukojunien osalta Rantarataa käyttää nyt tasan yksi (1) Turun kaukojunajunapari kerran tunnissa. Rantaradan raiteilla maksimi vuoroparimäärä on 15 (kulunvalvonta Rantaradan ratapihaosuudella sallii 4 minuutin vuorovälin ja VR käyttää ainakin pääradalla 4 minuutin vuoroväliä nyt). 
> Jos yksi Turun junavuoropari tunnissa tulkitaan Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteettiongelmaksi, niin sitten kannattaa lopettaa koko junaliikenne.


Aivan. Rantaradallahan liikennettä on paljon vähemmän kuin pääradalla mutta silti rantaradan liikenne tökkii vähintään yhtä usein eikä kysymys ole edes mistään uudesta ilmiöstä vaan samoin se on kuulemma ollut jo 50 vuotta sitten. Rantarata on juuri malliesimerkki siitä, miten kaukana teoreettinen maksimikapasiteetti voi olla siitä arkitodellisuudesta, jossa junaliikennettä hoidetaan.

----------


## petteri

VR vähentää tämän päivän hesarin mukaan kaukojunavuoroja talveksi, jotta tulisi vähemmän häiriöitä. Tämän perusteella väite, että pääradan kaukoliikennettä on helppo lisätä ja systeemissä kapasiteettia on reilusti käyttämättä ei minusta vaikuta yhtään uskottavalta. Järjestelmässä on useita eri pullonkauloja, jotka rajoittavat liikennöintiä. Pisara auttaa useampaan niistä kerralla ja tuo paljon pelivaraa. Pisara on hyvä hanke ja on erittäin hyvä, että tämä hallitus tekee ilmeisesti sen rakentamispäätöksen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyse on ratakapasiteetin tarkoituksenmukaisesta käytöstä, kun on rakennettu ratoja toki niitä on syytä käyttää mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Ja kun valtaosa Suomen henkilöjunaliikenteen volyymista tulee Helsingin seudulta ja kulkee Helsingin ja Pasilan kautta, kyse on ihan selvästi joukkoliikennemielessä valtakunnallisesta hankkeesta. Pisara vaikuttaa suurimpaan osaan Suomen rautateiden henkilöliikenteestä.


Tällä logiikalla pisaran valtakunnallisuutta lisäisi jos kaikki junaliikenne Riihimäeltä pohjoiseen, Lahdesta itään ja Karjaalta länteen lopetettaisiin välittömästi. Silloin pisaralla olisi vaikutusta 100 %:iin valtakunnan junaliikenteestä eli se olisi mahdollisimman valtakunnallinen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:52 ----------




> VR vähentää tämän päivän hesarin mukaan kaukojunavuoroja talveksi, jotta tulisi vähemmän häiriöitä. Tämän perusteella väite, että pääradan kaukoliikennettä on helppo lisätä ja systeemissä kapasiteettia on reilusti käyttämättä ei minusta vaikuta yhtään uskottavalta. Järjestelmässä on useita eri pullonkauloja, jotka rajoittavat liikennöintiä. Pisara auttaa useampaan niistä kerralla ja tuo paljon pelivaraa. Pisara on hyvä hanke ja on erittäin hyvä, että tämä hallitus tekee ilmeisesti sen rakentamispäätöksen.


Tampereen osalta käsittääkseni "vähennys" tarkoittanee sitä että palataan takaisin vanhaan käytäntöön, jossa Pendolino-runkoja yhdistetään Tampereella ja ajetaan yhtenä junana Helsinkiin. Se miksi tämä piti lopettaa ja ajaa ratakapasiteettia tuhlaten kahtena junana johtui kyllä tasan siitä, että VR itse ei saanut runkoja kytkettyä yhteen. Epäluotettava kalustovalinta, jonka seuraukset rataverkolle maksatettaisiin veronmaksajalla, jos tällä perustellaan pisaran tarvetta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tampereen osalta käsittääkseni "vähennys" tarkoittanee sitä että palataan takaisin vanhaan käytäntöön, jossa Pendolino-runkoja yhdistetään Tampereella ja ajetaan yhtenä junana Helsinkiin. Se miksi tämä piti lopettaa ja ajaa ratakapasiteettia tuhlaten kahtena junana johtui kyllä tasan siitä, että VR itse ei saanut runkoja kytkettyä yhteen. Epäluotettava kalustovalinta, jonka seuraukset rataverkolle maksatettaisiin veronmaksajalla, jos tällä perustellaan pisaran tarvetta.


Ei se valitettavasti tarkoita sitä, jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt.

Siis vaiheessa I ajettiin Treelle kaksi junaa pohjoisesta, kytkettiin yhteen ja jatkettiin Helsinkiin. Vaihdoton matka kaikille.

Vaiheessa II eli nykytilanteessa ajetaan Treelle kaksi junaa pohjoisesta ja molemmat ajavat erillisinä Helsinkiin. Edelleen vaihdoton matka kaikille.

Jatkossa vaiheessa II yhdistetään molempien huonot puolet eli Treelle ajetaan edelleen kaksi junaa pohjoisesta, mutta toinen jää sinne ja sen matkustajat tassuttelevat toiseen, joka jatkaa yksin Helsinkiin.

----------


## PNu

> Tällä logiikalla pisaran valtakunnallisuutta lisäisi jos kaikki junaliikenne Riihimäeltä pohjoiseen, Lahdesta itään ja Karjaalta länteen lopetettaisiin välittömästi. Silloin pisaralla olisi vaikutusta 100 %:iin valtakunnan junaliikenteestä eli se olisi mahdollisimman valtakunnallinen.


Tässähän tunnustat itsekin, että Pisara hyödyttää myös Riihimäen, Lahden ja Karjaan paikallisjunia, vaikka ne eivät Pisaraa käyttäisi vaan tulisivat Helsingin päärautatieasemalle. Tottakai Pisara hyödyttäisi aivan samalla tavalla myös päärautatieasemalle tulevia kaukojunia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässähän tunnustat itsekin, että Pisara hyödyttää myös Riihimäen, Lahden ja Karjaan paikallisjunia, vaikka ne eivät Pisaraa käyttäisi vaan tulisivat Helsingin päärautatieasemalle. Tottakai Pisara hyödyttäisi aivan samalla tavalla myös päärautatieasemalle tulevia kaukojunia.


Tarkkaan ottaen en tunnusta vaan retorisesti jätän avoimeksi sen että noille junille voi jotain hyötyä tulla, jos sellaisia halutaan lisätä rajusti. Mutta tuo on silti lähiliikennettä, ei kaukoliikennettä. Pointtini on, että kaukoliikenne voi hyötyä ainoastaan jos sitä aiotaan lisätä rajusti. Mutta kun ei varmaankaan aiota, koska VR pikemminkin karsii sitä ja toisaalta jos kaukoliikennettä lisättäisiin niin muualla tulisi vastaan pahempia pullonkauloja.

Jos kaukoliikennettä onkin lisätty viimeiset 50 vuotta niin sanoisin kyllä, että tällä hetkellä ruuhkatuntien osalta ollaan tasolla, josta vuorotiheyttä ei tarvitse enää lisätä. Jos Tampereelta tulee kaksi junaa tunnissa niin kolmas ei toisi enää suurta lisäarvoa. Kapasiteettia voidaan kyllä kasvattaa, ja esim. 2 kertaa 14 IC2-vaunua kuljettaisivat huomattavasti enemmän matkustajia kuin 12 (käytännössä 10 poislukien ravintolat) Pendolino-vaunua ja esim. 4-5 IC2-vaunua.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:17 ----------




> Jatkossa vaiheessa II yhdistetään molempien huonot puolet eli Treelle ajetaan edelleen kaksi junaa pohjoisesta, mutta toinen jää sinne ja sen matkustajat tassuttelevat toiseen, joka jatkaa yksin Helsinkiin.


Onko näin? Jossain sanottiin että vaikka junavuorojen määrä vähenee niin kapasiteetti ei vähene. Eihän tämä Pendon kohdalla voi tarkoittaa muuta kuin että yksiköitä ajetaan yhteen kytkettyinä. Se kytketäänkö niitä linjalla on toinen kysymys. Pahimmassa tapauksessa Seinäjoelta tulee 2 runkoa ja Jyväskylästä IC, josta vaihto Pendoon.

----------


## kuukanko

Edelleenkin kaukojunien lisääminen tulee hyvin ajankohtaiseksi, jos ja kun rataverkko avautuu kilpailulle. 2-raiteisilla rataosilla riittää kapasiteettia lisäliikenteelle, jos vain ratapihakapasiteettia on tarpeeksi. Tämä toimii myös toisinpäin, VR:n yksinoikeutta perustellaan sillä ettei kilpailijoiden junia kuitenkaan mahtuisi raiteille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Edelleenkin kaukojunien lisääminen tulee hyvin ajankohtaiseksi, jos ja kun rataverkko avautuu kilpailulle. 2-raiteisilla rataosilla riittää kapasiteettia lisäliikenteelle, jos vain ratapihakapasiteettia on tarpeeksi. Tämä toimii myös toisinpäin, VR:n yksinoikeutta perustellaan sillä ettei kilpailijoiden junia kuitenkaan mahtuisi raiteille.


Riippuu siitä millä tavalla avautuu. Tilaaja-tuottajamallilla, konsessioina vaiko vapaana kilpailuna. Ei Britanniassakaan aja kilpailevien yhtiöiden junia samoilla reitillä vaan reitit on huutokaupattu yksityisille yrityksille ajettavaksi. Täysin vapaa kilpailu rataverkolla lienee itse asiassa aika harvinaista. Osaako joku heittää esimerkin?

Toisaalta tätä kilpailun vapauttamista on vaikea käyttää uskottavana argumenttina niin kauan kuin Suomi tietoisesti koettaa lykätä sitä. Ja kuten todettu, kyllä sinne sekaan vielä nytkin mahtuisi muutama yksityinen juna, ja erittäinkin hyvin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella. Lisäksi Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella on palvelemattomia yhteysvälejä, joille mahtuisi vaikka huomenaamuna yksityistä tarjontaa, esim. Tampere-Lahti, jollaista VR ei ole itse halunnut edes ajaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Täysin vapaa kilpailu rataverkolla lienee itse asiassa aika harvinaista. Osaako joku heittää esimerkin?


Ruotsi (josta joukkoliikenteen kilpailuttamismallit on yleensä kopioitu Suomeen).




> Toisaalta tätä kilpailun vapauttamista on vaikea käyttää uskottavana argumenttina niin kauan kuin Suomi tietoisesti koettaa lykätä sitä. Ja kuten todettu, kyllä sinne sekaan vielä nytkin mahtuisi muutama yksityinen juna, ja erittäinkin hyvin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella.


Pisaran valmistunee aikaisintaan 20 vuoden päästä, siihen mennessä ehtii tapahtua paljon. Kilpailijan asema ei ole kovin hyvä, jos se joutuu hankkimaan kalustoa, jolle se ei pystykään ajamaan ruuhka-aikoina eli juuri silloin, kun kysyntä on suurinta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pisaran valmistunee aikaisintaan 20 vuoden päästä, siihen mennessä ehtii tapahtua paljon. Kilpailijan asema ei ole kovin hyvä, jos se joutuu hankkimaan kalustoa, jolle se ei pystykään ajamaan ruuhka-aikoina eli juuri silloin, kun kysyntä on suurinta.


Pisara tuleekin liian myöhään, jotta siitä olisi ratkaisuksi niihin ongelmiin, joihin sitä esitetään (paitsi että osaan se ei edes auta ja loppuihinkaan ei ole edullisin vaihtoehto). Tämä aikataulu huomioiden on naurettavaa joidenkin vaatia että pisaran pitää olla valtakunnan ratahankkeiden ykkösprioriteetti. Valtakunta on täynnä tärkeämpiä tarpeita, joista selvittäisiin sitäpaitsi pienemmällä rahalla, ja meidän pitäisi jäädä kököttämään paikallemme 20 vuodeksi kunnes joku metromyyrä on saanut tämän tunnelin kaivettua. Ei kiitos. Mitä enemmän tästä keskustelee, sitä absurdimmaksi juttu käy.

----------


## kuukanko

Miksi pitäisi jäädä odottamaan 20 vuodeksi? Voidaanhan Pisaraa suunniteltaessa toteuttaa muita hankkeita, jos niissä vain on riittävä suunnitelmavalmius. Mutta jos Pisaraa ei nyt laiteta liikkeelle, niin 20 vuoden päästä vasta ollaankin ongelmissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi pitäisi jäädä odottamaan 20 vuodeksi? Voidaanhan Pisaraa suunniteltaessa toteuttaa muita hankkeita, jos niissä vain on riittävä suunnitelmavalmius. Mutta jos Pisaraa ei nyt laiteta liikkeelle, niin 20 vuoden päästä vasta ollaankin ongelmissa.


Kerropas se. Mutta jotkut tahot, mm. Helsingin Sanomat etunenässä ovat vaatineet pisaran priorisoimista hankelistan kärkeen. Absurdia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko näin? Jossain sanottiin että vaikka junavuorojen määrä vähenee niin kapasiteetti ei vähene. Eihän tämä Pendon kohdalla voi tarkoittaa muuta kuin että yksiköitä ajetaan yhteen kytkettyinä. Se kytketäänkö niitä linjalla on toinen kysymys. Pahimmassa tapauksessa Seinäjoelta tulee 2 runkoa ja Jyväskylästä IC, josta vaihto Pendoon.


Näin mä olen käsittänyt, mutta en nyt kyllä muista mistä olisin näin lukenut. Jos Hesarista, niin voi hyvin olla, että lehti on käsittänyt asian jotenkin väärin. Jos kerran kapasiteetti Tampereelta Helsinkiin ei nykyisestä muutu, niin sittenhän tuo kytkentä on ainoa vaihtoehto.

Mutta kun ei se ennenkään onnistunut luotettavasti, niin miten se nyt onnistuisi? Matkustajan kannalta on kai ihan sama, onko ongelmana Helsingin ratapihan ahtaus vai yhteenkytkennän ongelmat Tampereella tai jossain muualla. Yhtä kaikki, juna ei tule ajoissa perille.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näin mä olen käsittänyt, mutta en nyt kyllä muista mistä olisin näin lukenut.


VR:n tiedote kertoo, että
Seitsemältä Helsinkiin lähtevä Pendolino tulee Jyväskylästä. Junaan on IC2-junayhteys Pohjanmaan suunnasta.Kahdeksalta Helsinkiin lähtevä Pendolino tulee Kokkolasta. Junaan on Jyväskylästä yhteys IC2-junalla.Vaihtoehtona on myös matkustaa hitaammilla IC2-junilla suoraan Helsinkiin.

----------


## petteri

Miksi ihmeessä Pisaran valmistumiseen pitäisi mennä 20 vuotta? Se on pelkkää saamattomuutta.

Nykyään Kiinassa 30 kilometrin metrolinja valmistuu noin kolmessa vuodessa ensimmäisestä lapionpistosta. 1900 luvun alussa Pariisissa ja Lontoossa rakennettiin kymmeniä metrolinjoja niin, että linja valmistui parissa kolmessa vuodessa ja siihen aikaan maata kaivettiin lapiolla!

Ollaanko Suomessa niin jälkeenjääneitä, että kaikki hankkeet vievät ikuisuuden?

----------


## hylje

Suomessa on sellaisia järjettömiä konsepteja kuten tunnelinkaivajien työterveys ja -turvallisuus, asukkaiden valitusoikeus mm. tunnelien suuaukoista ja räjäytystöistä ja pelastuslaitoksen valmius pelastaa kaikki ihmiset tunneleista. Ei noilla lähtökohdilla kaiveta mitään entismaailman tappotahdilla, eikä pidäkkään.

----------


## petteri

Siis ei voida tehdä mitään? Helsingin ratapihan raide- ja asetuslaiteremontti vaan kestää? Viisi vuotta suunnittelua ja kymmenen vuotta toteutusta? Pisaraa suunnitellaan ikuisuuksia ja rakentamisenkin vauhti on metron ja kehäradan kokemusten perusteella sitten varmaan hyperverkkaista. Siis viisitoista vuotta menee, ennen kuin voidaan saada jotain parannusta nykytilanteeseen?

Mitä jos Suomessa käärittäisiin hihat eikä vaan seliteltäisi? Ennen Lahden moottoritien urakkaa tiehankkeetkin olivat aikamoisia ikuisuusprojekteja ja veivät nykyiseen verrattuna ainakin kaksinkertaisen ajan. Joukkoliikenteessäkin pitäisi tavoitteeksi ottaa hankkeiden toteutusajan puolittaminen.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Joo varmaan on, mutta niin on liikenteen laajuudessakin. Jos huomioidaan tässä myös Liikenneviraston hallinnoimia asioita, niin ajatteleppa aurata Metron 21 km  ja rapiat pariraide vaikka pari kertaa yössä (siis varmuuden vuoksi vaikka tunneliosuudetkin ) Ja koita tehdä sama samassa ajassa vaikkapa lähiliikennealueen valtionradalle. Eikä ole juuri edes tunneliosuuksia. Kaikkihan on tietysti mahdollista, mutta hieman eri mittakaavan systeemeistä on kysymys. 
> 
> Sama noissa metroradan vaihteissa. Olkookin, että tosiaan suurin osa normaalisti käytettävistä vaihteista on katettuja. Mutta pistäpä niiden vaihteiden kohdalle vaikkapa pari äijää työkaluineen passiin häiriöiden varalle. Sitten taas jos ajatellaan valtion radan vaihteita ja samaa vasteaikaa vaikkapa Helsingin ratapihalla niin putsauspartioita saa olla ainakin bussilastillinen valmiina.
> Jos ukkoja ja porukkaa olisi määrättömästi tuollaisiin pahoihin keleihin, kuten parina viime talvena, niin hienoahan se olisi. Onko sellainen realistista? Jos vastataan, että kyllä se on todellisuutta Venäjällä, niin ollaan varmaan oikeassa. Jos taas tässä kumarretaan sinne suomalaisten aina ihailemaan Ruotsiin, niin vastaus on ettei siellä eikä juuri muuallakaan missä työvoima on senhintaista kun se on ja julkiset rahat aina tiukassa.


On totta, että Pisaran myötä ei kaupunkiratojen raiteilla Pisara-tunneli suuaukkojen ja Pasilan välillä käännettäisi normaalitilanteissa päivän aikana yhtään vaihdetta (pl. mahdollinen liikenne huoltoraiteiden ja kaupunkiratojen raiteiden välillä. Jos taasen kaupunkiratojen liikenne päättyy Helsingin asemalle vain yhdelle laituriraiteelle, tarvitsee kääntää vain yhtä vaihdetta (kuten metron Ruoholahden kääntöraiteistolla tehdään nyt). Kahta vaihdetta, jos käytetään viereistä laituriraidetta ns. turvaraiteena. Jos taasen käytetään kahta laituriraidetta junien kääntöön, tarvitsee käännellä neljää vaihdetta.

Ja mitä enemmän kauko- ja taajamajunaliikenteelle varataan/käytetään normaalioloissa raiteita junien kääntämiseen, sitä enemmän on myös jatkuvaa kunnossapitoa vaativia vaihteita lumipyryssä.

KISS = Keep It Simple and Straightforward :Cool:

----------


## hylje

> Siis ei voida tehdä mitään? Helsingin ratapihan raide- ja asetuslaiteremontti vaan kestää? Viisi vuotta suunnittelua ja kymmenen vuotta toteutusta? Pisaraa suunnitellaan ikuisuuksia ja rakentamisenkin vauhti on metron ja kehäradan kokemusten perusteella sitten varmaan hyperverkkaista. Siis viisitoista vuotta menee, ennen kuin voidaan saada jotain parannusta nykytilanteeseen?
> 
> Mitä jos Suomessa käärittäisiin hihat eikä vaan seliteltäisi? Ennen Lahden moottoritien urakkaa tiehankkeetkin olivat aikamoisia ikuisuusprojekteja ja veivät nykyiseen verrattuna ainakin kaksinkertaisen ajan. Joukkoliikenteessäkin pitäisi tavoitteeksi ottaa hankkeiden toteutusajan puolittaminen.


Tunnelit ovat vaikeita rakentaa turvallisesti, joten jos halutaan nopeita projekteja tunneleita pitää välttää viimeiseen asti. Nopeutta voi hakea myös käyttämällä olemassaolevia kaavoitusalueita mustasukkaisesti, eli liikenneprojekteissa olemassaolevia katuja ja harkiten katuvarauksia.

Lahden moottoritie on hauska vertailukohta, koska teknisesti projekti oli vain toisen ajoradan rakentaminen olemassaolevaan ajorataan ja liittymäluiskien siirto uudelle ajoradalle. Tätä ennen Lahteen asti pääsi täysieristettyä mutta yksiajorataista moottoriliikennetietä. Kuitenkin projekti on riittävän iso, että valtakunnallista edustajaa asia voisi kiinnostaa! Helsingin ratapihan uudistaminen on vähän liian pieni, näkymätön ja käytännönläheinen juttu jotta se valtakunnallisesti olisi mitenkään kiinnostavaa.

Mielestäni keskeinen ongelma julkisprojektien hitaudessa on se, että ylikunnallisista asioista päätetään poikkeuksetta valtiotasolla joka toimii rahahanana. Jos ylikunnallisten asioiden rahat ja parannusehdotukset jäisivät sen sijaan lähtökohtaisesti maakuntaan, olisi vähemmän rahaa projektia kohti (-> pienempi on parempi) ja vastaavasti karkeasti saman verran harkintakykyä kuin valtiollakin (-> lukumäärällisesti enemmän projekteja koko valtiossa). Maakunnassa, jonka taloudellinen ja maantieteellinen sisäinen vaihtelu on pienempää kuin suurempikokoisessa valtiossa, on myös pohja valita paikallisesti tarkoituksenmukaiset projektit jotka eivät kaadu tai jumiudu paikalliseen vastustukseen epätarkoituksenmukaisena.

Maakuntia on lisäksi sen verran vähän, että niiden väliset projektit voidaan tarkoituksenmukaisesti hoitaa kahden kesken ilman että valtiolta tarvitsee kysyä mitään. Jos valtiolta pitää kysyä lupaa ja rahaa kuten nykyisin, maakuntiin jää nykyiseen tapaan porkkana muodostaa viivästyviä, paisutettuja mutta poliittisesti seksikkäitä projekteja valtion rahan toivossa. En pidä maakuntatason rahahanaa yhtä tehokkaana paisuttajana, koska rahaa irtoaa vähemmän ja maakunnan päätöksenteolla on enemmän aikaa ja paikallistuntemusta harkita ehdotettuja projekteja kuin valtiolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällä hetkellä liikennettä rajoittavat pullonkaulat eivät siis ole Pasilan pohjoispuolella, vaan Pasilan eteläpuolella sekä yhteyksissä varikoille, Pisara tuo molempiin pullonkauloihin helpotusta. Pisara ei toki poista kaikkia pullonkauloja, mutta avaa pahinta.


Siis yksiraiteiset radat, ratojen heikko kunto jne. eivät enää olekaan kaukojunien liikenteen este ja hidaste? Tässäkin ketjussa selitettiin monta viestiä sitä, miten Rantaradan yksi Turun juna tunnissa on yksiraiteisuuden rajoitus. Miten Pisara sen poistaa?

On toki selvä, että joka puolelta rataverkkoa löytyy ongelmia, jotka vaikuttavat liikenteen määrään ja sujuvuuteen. Pisaran kanssa oleellinen kysymys on, pannaanko kaikki rahat tähän yhteen hankkeeseen moneksi vuodeksi vai korjataanko mieluummin monta ongelmaa muualla. Nimenomaan valtion tasolla, kun valtio on rataverkosta kokonaisvastuussa, tulisi pohtia sitä, mihin raha kannattaa käyttää. Missä siitä on eniten hyötyä ja missä ongelmat ovat polttavimmat. Pisara-keskustelussa niin julkisuudessa kuin tällä foorumillakaan eivät Pisaran puolustajat ota kantaa lainkaan tähän, vaan inttävät pisaran välttämättömyyttä ja väittävät sen ratkaisevan kaiken.

On myös merkityksetöntä puhua kapasiteetista ilman sen määrittelemistä, mikä on tarpeen. Sanokaa nyt Pisaran puolustajat, milloin rataverkon kapasiteetti Helsingissä on riittävä? Kuinka monta ihmistä tänne on saatava tulemaan tai lähtemään yhden tunnin aikana? Kuinka monta kolmen tunnin ruuhkan aikana ja kuinka monta koko päivän aikana?

Pidän erikoisena sitä, että Joku halusi poistaa kuljettajat metrosta ja keksi perustella sitä sillä, että voidaan sitten lyhentää metrojunat. Ja sitten vakuuteltiin, että metron aleneva kapasiteetti ei ole mikään ongelma ja alennettu kapasiteetti riittää hamaan ikuisuuteen. Nyt kun Joku haluaa miljardin louhintaurakan Helsingin alle, sitä perustellaan kapasiteetin tarpeella, joka vaikuttaa olevan rajaton. Jos lasketaan nykyisten raiteiden kapasiteettia sekä junamääränä Pasilasta Helsinkiin että Helsingin laitureiden seisontakapasiteettia, ilman mitään lisäystä kumpaankaan, on varaa 20 vuoden matkustajamäärien kasvuun  jos kasvu olisi 2 % vuodessa. Vasta sitten junat ovat täyspituisia eikä niitä mahdu enää lisää YHDEN tunnin aikana. Eli sen jälkeen vapaata kapasiteettia löytyy vielä, kun tulee 1020 minuuttia aikaisemmin tai myöhemmin kuin on ruuhkahuippu.

Jos on teidän vaikea kertoa, mikä kapasiteetin pitää olla, niin kertokaapa sitten, miten paljon Pisara kasvattaa kaukoliikenteen kapasiteettia nykyiseen nähden? Onko vastaus, että yhden junavuoron, kun täällä on kai esitetty, että maksimi on nyt 11 junaa ja hyväksytään, että Pasilan pohjoispuolella kaukojunaraiteiden kapasiteetti on 12 junaa. Vai onko tämä väärin ja kapasiteetin kasvu on jotain muuta?

Pisaran kanssa on kysymys nimenomaan suhteellisuudentajusta. Pisara on saman luokan asia kuin helikopteri henkilöauton sijaan. Varmasti kopterilla pääsee autoa nopeammin. Siitä huolimatta kopterit eivät (onneksi) ole yleistyneet kaupunkiliikenteen ruuhkaisuuden ratkaisuna. Eivätkä pisaratkaan, vaikka HS:n tämän päivän artikkeli antoi toista ymmärtää. Sen sijaan päättyviä suuria asemia ovat suurkaupungin täynnä. Helsinki poikkeaa suurkaupungeista siinä, että täällä on vain yksi asema.




> Joitain huomioita Anteron kommenteista. Samoista asioista keskusteltiin täällä joskus viime syksynä näännyksiin asti, mutta kertaus lienee opintojen äiti


Minkäs sille tekee, jos totuus ei kelpaa. Inttäminenhän pyörii tasolla: Pisara ratkaisee Ilmalan lumiongelmat. Jos tähän kommentoi, että ei ratkaise ja pisarauskovainen vastaa, että kyllä ratkaisee, niin eihän siitä sitten mihinkään päästä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos on teidän vaikea kertoa, mikä kapasiteetin pitää olla, niin kertokaapa sitten, miten paljon Pisara kasvattaa kaukoliikenteen kapasiteettia nykyiseen nähden? Onko vastaus, että yhden junavuoron, kun täällä on kai esitetty, että maksimi on nyt 11 junaa ja hyväksytään, että Pasilan pohjoispuolella kaukojunaraiteiden kapasiteetti on 12 junaa. Vai onko tämä väärin ja kapasiteetin kasvu on jotain muuta?


Pisara mahdollistaa nykyisen pääradan ja mahdollisen Porvoon radan suunnasta  maksimissaan 35 (15+20) vuoroa tunnissa ja sen lisäksi lentoradan rakentamisen, josta voidaan ajaa 10-12 vuoroa tunnissa jos osa junista on nopeampia. Noista osa on kaukoliikennettä, osa taajamaliikennettä, osa lähiliikennettä ja osa mahdollisesti kaksivirtakalustoa (duoratikoita). Lisäksi Martinlaakson radan, rantaradan ja mahdollisten Lohjan ja Klaukkalan radan liikenne mahtuu asemalle.

Pisara on rakennettava, jotta junatarjontaa voidaan tulevaisuudessa kehittää lentoradalla, Porvoon radalla, Lohjan radalla ja mahdollisesti duoratikoilla. Lisäksi olisi toivottavaa, että nykyiseen ratakuiluun saisi väliaikaisesti kulkemaan yhden pikaratikkalinjan, sitten kun junaliikenne lisäinvestointien valmistuessa vaatii lisää tilaa, voidaan tuo pikaratikkalinja sitten rakentaa maan alla Töölön metrona keskustaan.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Kerrataanpa Pisaran raiteistovaikutukset tämän hetkisten suunnitelmien mukaan. Nämä ovat jonkin verran muuttuneet yleissuunnittelun loppuvaiheessa. Vaihtoehdossa 1 eli lyhyessä Pisarassa tunneleiden suuaukot sijaitsevat Alppipuistossa ja Eläintarhan urheilukentän takana. Alkuvaiheessa raiteita vapautuisi neljä Nordenskiöldin/Savonkadun tasalta eteenpäin. Pasilan kohdalle tulisi yksi lisäraide(laituri).

Vaihtoehtoon 1 liittyy lisävaihe, jossa rakennetaan kaksi lisäraidetta nykyisten itäpuolelle Pasilasta Savonkadulle. Tämä on ilmeisesti tarkoitus toteuttaa Lentoradan (tai vastaavan) rakentamisen yhteydessä. Vasta tässä vaiheessa kaukoliikenteen junakapasiteetti kasvaa; siihen asti vapautuneet raiteet helpottavat nykyisen liikenteen sujumista.

Vaihtoehdot 2 ja 3 ovat keskenään muuten samanlaiset, mutta jälkimmäiseen on lisätty Alppilan asema; edellisessä se on vain varauksena. Nykyisen radan länsipuolella kaikki vaihtoehdot ovat identtisiä. Itäpuolella vaihtoehto 2/3 kulkee maan alla Pasilan tunneliasemalle, josta rata nousee pinnalle Käpylän eteläpuolella. Tässä vaihtoehdossa vapautuisi heti kaksi lisäraidetta koko matkalla päärautatieasemalta Pasilaan asti.
Neljä lisäraidetta voisi saada käyttöön, jos yhdistetään vaihtoehto 2/3 ja vaihtoehdon 1 lisävaihe.
Juha

----------


## teme

Antero nyt minusta vähän saivartelee. Se projekti niin kuin minä sen näen on että tehdään uusi Riihimäki-Helsinki-rata ja uusi Espoo-Helsinki-rata. Tämän osia on Espoon kaupunkiradan jatko, Pisara, Lentorata, ja Kerava-Riihimäki lisäraiteet. Asetinlaitteen uusinta ja varikkoyhteyksin parantaminen liittyy samaan kokonaisuuteen. Kokonaishintalappu jotain pari miljardia.  Se että tätä ei esitetä näin johtuu ihan siitä että joku pelkkä Pisarakin on tavan päättäjälle vaikia ymmärtää. Siitä että onko tuollaisessa kokonaisuudessa järkeä voi ja saa olla eri mieltä, mutta ei pala kerrallaan.

Varsinaisesta asiasta, haluaisin edelleenkin vaikka sitten Pisaran yhteyteen Pasilan pohjoispuolelle ristiraiteet. Helpointa selittää junareitteinä:
M Huopalahti - Pasila - Hakaniemi - Töölö - Pasila - Huopalahti
I Tikkurila - Pasila - Töölö - Hakaniemi - Pasila - Tikkurila
A/K Huopalahti - Pasila - Töölö - Hakaniemi - Pasila - Huopalahti

Pointtina laiturin yli vaihto esim. Tikkurila - Leppävaara.
Onnistuisiko ja mitäköhän mahtaisi maksaa? Olen pyöritellyt tätä jotenkin niin että olisi yksiraiteinen Huopalahti - Pasila Itä ja Käpylä - Pasila Länsi, jotka toimisi samalla varikkoyhteytenä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se projekti niin kuin minä sen näen on että tehdään uusi Riihimäki-Helsinki-rata ja uusi Espoo-Helsinki-rata. Tämän osia on Espoon kaupunkiradan jatko, Pisara, Lentorata, ja Kerava-Riihimäki lisäraiteet. Asetinlaitteen uusinta ja varikkoyhteyksin parantaminen liittyy samaan kokonaisuuteen. Kokonaishintalappu jotain pari miljardia.  Se että tätä ei esitetä näin johtuu ihan siitä että joku pelkkä Pisarakin on tavan päättäjälle vaikia ymmärtää. Siitä että onko tuollaisessa kokonaisuudessa järkeä voi ja saa olla eri mieltä, mutta ei pala kerrallaan.


Rehellinen esitys. Henkilökohtaisesti en näe järkeä näin suurimittaisessa uusien ratojen rakentelussa. Hintalappu on ihan fantasiaa jo tällä tasolla. Ei tuollaisia rahoja löydy, ja varmaan todellisuudessa maksaisi vielä paljon enemmän. Ja mihin tätä kaikkea lisäinfraa tarvitaan? Eihän nykyistäkään osata hyödyntää tehokkaasti.

----------


## petteri

Tuo investointi tarvitaan, jotta junaliikenne voi tulevaisuudessakin kehittyä. Mitä rahoitukseen tulee, Pisara näyttää olevan voimakkaassa myötätuulessa, joten noista suurimman investoinnin toteutumispäätös tällä vaalikaudella näyttää kohtuullisen todennäköiseltä. Riiihimäki-Kerava lisäraiteiden 1. vaihe nytkähtänee myös liikkeelle.

----------


## teme

> Rehellinen esitys. Henkilökohtaisesti en näe järkeä näin suurimittaisessa uusien ratojen rakentelussa. Hintalappu on ihan fantasiaa jo tällä tasolla. Ei tuollaisia rahoja löydy, ja varmaan todellisuudessa maksaisi vielä paljon enemmän. Ja mihin tätä kaikkea lisäinfraa tarvitaan? Eihän nykyistäkään osata hyödyntää tehokkaasti.


No mä sanoisin että itseasiassa rahat kyllä löytyy jos halutaan ja minusta näyttää että halutaan, vuositasolla jotain 100 - 150 miljoonaa. Mutta se mikä ei ynnää on että tehdään tuo ja metroa samalla summalla ja motareita vähän isommalla rahalla... Ratikkaradoista tuo rahoituskuvio ei ole kiinni suuntaan eikä toiseen, ei ne niin paljon maksa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Antero nyt minusta vähän saivartelee. Se projekti niin kuin minä sen näen on että tehdään uusi Riihimäki-Helsinki-rata ja uusi Espoo-Helsinki-rata.


Tosin tuo jälkimmäinen ei niin paljon riipu edellisestä. Espoon kaupunkirata tarkoittaa liikenteen kannalta vain sitä, että nykyiset A-junat jatketaan 10 kilometriä länteen, ja Kirkkonummen junille tulee sitten vähän vapausasteita, kun nykyistenkaltaisten E-junien tarve loppuu (nomenklatuurisesti A-junat toki muuttunevat E-juniksi). Helsinkiin tuleva junamäärä ei muutu (U- ja S-junia yhteensä 15 min vuorovälillä) tai se vähenee (nykyinen määrä U- ja S-junia: 30 min vuoroväli; tai jokin välimuoto: U-junia 20 min välein).

Uusi rata -hankkeeksi yhdistyen Pisaran kautta tähän Uudenmaan kokonaispalettiin tämä muuttuisi vasta, kun puhutaan Lohjan ja Vihdin radasta.

Sellainen pieni vaikutus tietysti on, että kun A-junien kiertoaika pitenee, niitä joudutaan aamulla kauemmin syöttämään huoltoraiteita pitkin Helsinkiin.

----------


## Mikle

> Minkäs sille tekee, jos totuus ei kelpaa. Inttäminenhän pyörii tasolla: Pisara ratkaisee Ilmalan lumiongelmat. Jos tähän kommentoi, että ei ratkaise ja pisarauskovainen vastaa, että kyllä ratkaisee, niin eihän siitä sitten mihinkään päästä.


En minäkään toki usko lumiongelmien ratkeavan rakentamalla Pisara. Kommentoin tuota keskustelua näistä parin talven ongelmista liikenteessä.  Ehkä nyt itse saivartelen, mutta eihän sekään ole mikään totuus, jos sanotaan ettei lunta ole aurattu tai että lähijunat ei kulje vaihteista kuin suuntaa vaihtaessaan. Se ei mulle kelvannut ,ja mm.sitä kommentoin  :Very Happy: 
Pisara vapauttaa ikäänkuin oheistuotteena tervetullutta kapasiteettia Hki asemalle ja sen kyllä mainitsin omassa kommentissani.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Näyttäisi edelleen siltä, että pisaraa puoltavia faktoja ei ole esitetty. Sitäkin enemmän on ollut perustelemattomia väitteitä sen välttämättömyydestä ja valtavasta liikenteen kasvusta.

Mitäs jos lopulta lyötäisiin vähän faktaa pöytään. Mikä on Helsingin (ja seudun) kasvu? Millä prosentilla liikenne kasvaa? Miten paljon lisävuoroja tarvitaan? Kai tällaisia tietoja nyt sentään löytyy hyvin tutkitusta miljardihankkeesta?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Näyttäisi edelleen siltä, että pisaraa puoltavia faktoja ei ole esitetty. Sitäkin enemmän on ollut perustelemattomia väitteitä sen välttämättömyydestä ja valtavasta liikenteen kasvusta.


Kyllä ihan selkeitä hyötyjä on olemassa, hinta vain hirvittää. Eli: Pisara jakaa kaupunkiratojen matkustajat tasaisemmin niemelle ja ennen kaikkea vaihtoyhteydet metroon paranevat huomattavasti. Kaupunkirataverkkokin laajenee, joten suurempi osuus niemelle tulevista käyttää junaa. Jo tehdystä isosta investoinnista, siis kaupunkiradoista saadaan suurempi hyöty irti. Pintaliikenteen järjestelyihin tulee lisää pelivaraa. Kun raitioteille jatketaan muualtakin kuin Rautatieasemalta, raitioteiden kuormitus muuttuu tasaisemmaksi.

Sitten, liikenne Helsingin rautatieasemalle pienenee, tämä vapauttaa kapasiteettia. Käänteleepä asiaa miten päin tahansa, tämä on etu. Voi olla, että lisäkapasiteetille ei juurikaan ole käyttöä, mutta siinä tapauksessa on mahdollista pienetää päärautatieasemaa. Töölönlahden puolen lisälaiturien viemä alue ainakin olisi suoraan muutettavissa rakennusmaaksi. Sen myynnistä saatavalla tuotolla voidaan peittää osa Pisaran rakennuskustannuksista. En kyllä yhtään osaa arvata, kuinka paljon, onko se kymmeniä vai satoja miljoonia. Linnunlaulusta taas vapautuu kokonaista neljä raidetta, vieläpä sopivasti ratakäytävän reunoilta. Näiden hyötykäyttö on tietysti hankalampaa, mutta yhtenä ajatuksena mieleen tulee Elielinaukiolle johtava bussikatu, jolle ohjataan seutu- ja kaukoliikenteen bussit. Tässä on mielestäni yhksi aika keskeinen pointti: päärautatieasema sijaitsee keskeisimmällä paikalla Suomessa (kuten pitääkin), joten sen tulisi käyttää arvokasta tilaa mahdollisimman tehokkaasti, sille kyllä löytyy muutakin käyttöä.

Ja sitten se lisäkapasiteetin hyödyntäminen. Jos halutaan toimia niin päin, että vapautuva kapasiteetti käytetään muuhun liikenteeseen, niin Helsingin päästä vapautuu kaksi pariraidetta pääteasemineen. Jotta näistä olisi mitään hyötyä, niin näitä pitäisi sitten jatkaa Pasilasta eteenpäin. Onko tästä mitään hyötyä, riippuu pitkälti siitä, miten Helsingin seutua kehitetään. Jos kasvua suunnataan selvästi nykyisen pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelle, tarvitaan lisää ratoja ja niiden aluilla Helsingin päässä on käyttöä. Asia kait pitää ajatella niin, että uudet radat tulevat edullisemmiksi, kun Helsingin päähän ei tarvitse rakentaa uusia pääteasemia, taikka ne tavallaan rakennetaan, mutta uusille asemille ohjataankin kaupunkiratojen liikenne. Vaihtoehtona on tiivistäminen nykyisellä pääkaupunkiseudulla, jolloin uusien seudullisten ratojen sijaan tarvitaan mieluumminkin pikaraitioteitä. Varsinainen kaukoliikenne ei lisäkapaisteetista välittömästi hyödy, mutta jos kaukoliikenne ja seudullinen liikenne saadaan joskus tulevaisuudessa enemmän eroteltua toisistaan (Lentokenttärata), kummankin liikennöintitäsmällisyys paranee.

Hyötyjiä ovat Helsingin kaupunki, joka voi realisoida hyötynsä järjestelemällä liikennettä uudelleen kantakaupungissa, Pääkaupunkiseutu yleensä, joka saa suoraa hyötyä, kun kaupunkiratojen asemien ympäristöjen saavutettavuus paranee, lisähyötyjä voi saada asemanseutujen kehittämisestä ja liityntäliikenteen lisäämisestä. Koko Suomi hyötyy myös jonkun verran välillisesti, sillä osana näitä hankkeita voidaan toteuttaa myös kaukoliikennettä palvelevat hankkeet; osana muita projekteja toteuttaminen lienee edullisempaa ja myöskin todennäköisempää kun hyötyjien määrä suurempi.

----------


## jawahl

> Siis yksiraiteiset radat, ratojen heikko kunto jne. eivät enää olekaan kaukojunien liikenteen este ja hidaste? Tässäkin ketjussa selitettiin monta viestiä sitä, miten Rantaradan yksi Turun juna tunnissa on yksiraiteisuuden rajoitus. Miten Pisara sen poistaa? 
> Sanokaa nyt Pisaran puolustajat, milloin rataverkon kapasiteetti Helsingissä on riittävä? Kuinka monta ihmistä tänne on saatava tulemaan tai lähtemään yhden tunnin aikana? Kuinka monta kolmen tunnin ruuhkan aikana ja kuinka monta koko päivän aikana?
> Kertokaapa sitten, miten paljon Pisara kasvattaa kaukoliikenteen kapasiteettia nykyiseen nähden? Onko vastaus, että yhden junavuoron, kun täällä on kai esitetty, että maksimi on nyt 11 junaa ja hyväksytään, että Pasilan pohjoispuolella kaukojunaraiteiden kapasiteetti on 12 junaa. Vai onko tämä väärin ja kapasiteetin kasvu on jotain muuta?


Erinomaisia kysymyksiä, joihin ei näytä tulevan vastauksia. Näihin pitää kuitenkin valtakunnan ylintä johtoa myöten saada perusteltu vastaus, ennen kuin miljardihankeen rahoituksesta edes aloitetaan puhumaan. 

Itse jatkaisin kysymyslistaa: 

Koska nyt yhtenä aamun ruuhkatuntina pääradan osalta on Helsingin päättyvillä laitureilla 15 vuoroa ja muina tunteina on vähemmän kuin tuo 15, niin mikä estää muina tunteina lisäämästä vuoroja tuohon 15 vuoroon? Siellä on useampi tunti aamullakin, jolloin pääradan junia on laitureilla yhteensä vain 8, 11 ja 13 kpl tunnin aikana. Miksi näiden määrää ei voida lisätä siihen 15 vuoroon, kun ne sinne kerta mahtuvat jo nytkin yhtenä tuntina? Teoreettinen maksimi pääradan laitureiden vetokyvyssä on 24 junaa tunnissa jaettuna neljälle laiturille, joten nyt käytössä olevat kuusi laituria ovat kaukana teoreettisesta maksimista. Eikä pääradan linjaraiteiden vetokyvystä ole nyt käytösssä kuin vain osa, joten siinäkin ollaan kaukana teereettisesta maksimista. Jos ja kun pääradan IC:t muuttuvat ohjausvaunullisiksi, niin  silloin pääradan laiturien teoreettinen maksimivetokyky olisi 2 laituria nykyisen pääaradan linjaraiteen maksimivälityskyvyllä. Ja jo nyt suurin osa junista pääradan laitureilla on sähkömoottorijunia.

Lontoossa on Victrorian asemalla tismalleen sama tilanne kuin Helsingissä: 19 kpl päättyviä raiteita pussinperässä. Silti sinne mahtuu parhaimillaan 80 vuoroa tunnissa ilman Pisaroita. Täältä voi laskea, että näin todella on, kun valitsee ruuhkaisimman tunnin. Samaan aikaan VR ei saa Helsingin 19 raiteelle nyt mahtumaan kuin 59 kpl vuoroja huipputunnissa (lähde: VR-aikataulut 2011). Miksi Victorian asemalla on mahdollista samalla kapasiteetilla kuormittaa 19 laiturille huipputunnissa 21 vuoroa enemmän kuin Helsingin asemalle?

Onko Pisara-tunneliin tai Kehäradan tunneliin suunniteltu sivuraiteita, jonne voi tarvittaessa rikkoutuvan junan ajaa? Vai poistaako Pisara kalusto-ongelmat? Näyttäisi, että ei ole sivuraiteita. Korjatkaa, jos arvelu ei osu oikeaan. Jos ei ole, niin mitä tapahtuu, kun juna hajoaa tunneliin ja perään ampuu 3 min. välein lisää junia? Tuleeko suurempi sekaannus kuin mitä ikinä on vielä nähtykään? Jos sivuraiteita ei ole ongelmatilanteita varten suunniteltu, niin montako kymmentä/sataa miljoonaa Pisaran hinta taas nousee, että saadaan tämä riski pois? Ollaanko tästä hys hys tarkoituksella, että saataisiin ensin se miljardin urakka kiinni, jonka jälkeen voi sitten sanoa kuten Länsimetron kohdalla, että nyt tarvittaisiin lisää rahaa...

Pisaran ulommailta raiteelta ei voine ajaa hajoavaa junaa tai ylipäätään mitään junaa kesken pois, kun sisemmällä raiteella ajaa junia 3 min. välein. Pysäytetäänkö koko Pisaran junaliikenne siksi aikaa, että saadaan uloimmalta raiteelta juna tarvittaessa pois 3 min. välein kulkevien muiden junien tieltä? Vai onko sinne suunniteltu kolmansia raiteita ongelmatilanteiden varalle, ettei liikenne seisahdu koko ympyrässä? Jos ei, niin montako kymmentä miljoonaa tulee lisähintaa, että tämä riski saadaan pois?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pisaran ulommailta raiteelta ei voine ajaa hajoavaa junaa tai ylipäätään mitään junaa kesken pois, kun sisemmällä raiteella ajaa junia 3 min. välein. Pysäytetäänkö koko Pisaran junaliikenne siksi aikaa, että saadaan uloimmalta raiteelta juna tarvittaessa pois 3 min. välein kulkevien muiden junien tieltä? Vai onko sinne suunniteltu kolmansia raiteita ongelmatilanteiden varalle, ettei liikenne seisahdu koko ympyrässä? Jos ei, niin montako kymmentä miljoonaa tulee lisähintaa, että tämä riski saadaan pois?


No eipäs liiotella: teknisesti Pisara on ihan normaali metrorata ja metron normaaleja järjestelyjä voidaan soveltaa. Tilanne on täsmälleen sama kuin jos metrojuna hajoaa linjalle. Tarpeen on rakentaa muutamaan paikkaan puolenvaihtoraiteet, jonka jälkeen kutakin Pisaran asemaa voidaan väliaikaisesti käyttää pääteasemana, tarvittaessa vuoroväliä pidennetään (esimerkiksi kytkemällä peräkkäisten vuorojen junat yhteen) Kun Pasilassa matkustajilla on mahdollisuus vaihtaa reunojen välillä, ei häiriötilanne edes aiheuta kovinkaan ihmeellistä haittaa, toisin kuin metrossa.

Pisara voi olla hyötyihinsä nähden kohtuuttoman kallis, mutta kyllä se sinällään on ihan järkevä hanke.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hyötyjiä ovat Helsingin kaupunki, joka voi realisoida hyötynsä järjestelemällä liikennettä uudelleen kantakaupungissa, Pääkaupunkiseutu yleensä, joka saa suoraa hyötyä, kun kaupunkiratojen asemien ympäristöjen saavutettavuus paranee, lisähyötyjä voi saada asemanseutujen kehittämisestä ja liityntäliikenteen lisäämisestä. Koko Suomi hyötyy myös jonkun verran välillisesti, sillä osana näitä hankkeita voidaan toteuttaa myös kaukoliikennettä palvelevat hankkeet; osana muita projekteja toteuttaminen lienee edullisempaa ja myöskin todennäköisempää kun hyötyjien määrä suurempi.


Kaukoliikennettä palvelevat hankkeet eivät kyllä millään tavalla liity pisaraan. Ne voidaan toteuttaa irrallaan pisarasta ja silti saadaan samat hyödyt. Jotain mainitunkaltaisia paikallisia hyötyjä voi kyllä syntyä, mutta niiden maksumieheksi ei voida vaatia koko Suomea.

Mutta lähinnä yritin kysyä kovia numeroita liikenteen kasvuennusteista ja vastaavista asoista. Tähän mennessä pisaran hyödyt on ollut pehmeä tarina, johon on helppo uskoa jos ei kyseenalaista mitään. Mutta numeroita ei ole juuri kauheasti esitelty.

----------


## Mikle

> Miksi Victorian asemalla on mahdollista samalla kapasiteetilla kuormittaa 19 laiturille huipputunnissa 21 vuoroa enemmän kuin Helsingin asemalle?


Minä en ole käynyt tällä Victorian asemalla enkä tiedä siitä juuri mitään, joten kysyn millainen täsmällisyys mahtaa junaliikenteellä noilla seuduin olla? Lisäksi tasoitusta engelsmanneille antanee hieman Härmää leppoisammat talvikelit.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tilanne on täsmälleen sama kuin jos metrojuna hajoaa linjalle. Tarpeen on rakentaa muutamaan paikkaan puolenvaihtoraiteet, jonka jälkeen kutakin Pisaran asemaa voidaan väliaikaisesti käyttää pääteasemana, tarvittaessa vuoroväliä pidennetään (esimerkiksi kytkemällä peräkkäisten vuorojen junat yhteen) Kun Pasilassa matkustajilla on mahdollisuus vaihtaa reunojen välillä, ei häiriötilanne edes aiheuta kovinkaan ihmeellistä haittaa, toisin kuin metrossa.


Jos häiriöstä pisaran toiminnassa ei olisi sanottavampaa haittaa, eikö se itse asiassa tarkoita samalla että sen toimimisesta ei ole sanottavampaa hyötyä?




> Pisara voi olla hyötyihinsä nähden kohtuuttoman kallis, mutta kyllä se sinällään on ihan järkevä hanke.


Miten voi olla kohtuuttoman kallis hanke, joka on silti järkevä? Normaalisti kai sitä voi olla joko järkevä TAI kohtuuttoman kallis?

Anteeksi että näin härnään, mutta kun pisarakeskustelussa tuntuu näitä paradokseja riittävän. Eivätkä nämä ole edes pahimmasta päästä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:20 ----------




> Minä en ole käynyt tällä Victorian asemalla enkä tiedä siitä juuri mitään, joten kysyn millainen täsmällisyys mahtaa junaliikenteellä noilla seuduin olla? Lisäksi tasoitusta engelsmanneille antanee hieman Härmää leppoisammat talvikelit.


Minulla ei ole tilastoja käsillä (olisiko jollakulla?), mutta enpä usko että Lontoossa ajettaisiin millekään asemalle tarkoituksella aikataulussa enemmän junia kuin mitä sinne käytännössä voi ajaa. Ja omat kelihaasteensa sielläkin on, esim. lehtiä kiskoilla.

Mutta mitä talvikeleihin tulee, niin sopii kysyä miten pisara niitä helpottaa? Helpottaako miljardin edestä? Halvemmalla varmaan kattaisi kevyellä katoksella koko Pasilan ja Helsingin välisen rataosan niin ei pääsisi lunta ja jäätä vaihteisiin.

----------


## Mikle

> Eikä pääradan linjaraiteiden vetokyvystä ole nyt käytösssä kuin vain osa, joten siinäkin ollaan kaukana teereettisesta maksimista.


Ei sinänsä Päärataan liittyen, mutta tuohon teoreettiseen maksimiin. Teoreettinen maksimi toimii ainoastaan paperilla (ja excelissä). käytännön toiminnassa on aina muuttujia, jotka vesittää sen teoreettisen maksimin. Lisäksi meillä on tämä harrastajien naureskelema suomalainen erityisolosuhde eli talvikelit. Vaikea varmaan uskoa, mutta se kyllä ihan oikeasti hidastaa toimintaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lisäksi meillä on tämä harrastajien naureskelema suomalainen erityisolosuhde eli talvikelit. Vaikea varmaan uskoa, mutta se kyllä ihan oikeasti hidastaa toimintaa.


Varmasti talviolot haittaavat, mutta miten pisara auttaa asiaa?

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi Victorian asemalla on mahdollista samalla kapasiteetilla kuormittaa 19 laiturille huipputunnissa 21 vuoroa enemmän kuin Helsingin asemalle?


En tiedä, mutta luulen, että Victorian asemalle ei tehdä mitään veturinvaihtoja tai kokoonpanojen muutoksia. Kaikki kalusto lienee kahteen suuntaan ajettavaa. Lisäksi kaukojunien pysähdysajat ovat jotain ihan muuta kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## PNu

> Pisaran ulommailta raiteelta ei voine ajaa hajoavaa junaa tai ylipäätään mitään junaa kesken pois, kun sisemmällä raiteella ajaa junia 3 min. välein.


On itsestäänselvyys, että moisessa tilanteessa vuoroväliä joudutaan tilapäisesti harventamaan. Mutta näinhän tapahtuu nykyäänkin liikennehäiriön sattuessa. Ei Pisara tietenkään tarkoita, että junaliikenteen häiriöt loppuisivat. Mutta Pisara tuo Pasilan eteläpuolelle reilusti lisää kapasiteettia, joten häiriöistä kuten normaalitilanteestakin on mahdollista selvitä olennaisesti suuremmalla junamäärällä, kuin nykyjärjestelmässä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:33 ----------




> Miten voi olla kohtuuttoman kallis hanke, joka on silti järkevä? Normaalisti kai sitä voi olla joko järkevä TAI kohtuuttoman kallis?


Uskoisin, että esim. asunnot ovat useimpien suomalaisten mielestä kohtuuttoman kalliita mutta silti aika moni pitää sellaisen omistamista järkevänä.

----------


## Mikle

> Minulla ei ole tilastoja käsillä (olisiko jollakulla?), mutta enpä usko että Lontoossa ajettaisiin millekään asemalle tarkoituksella aikataulussa enemmän junia kuin mitä sinne käytännössä voi ajaa. Ja omat kelihaasteensa sielläkin on, esim. lehtiä kiskoilla.


Tämän aseman liikenteestä olisi tosiaan mielenkiintoista nähdä jotain brittien tilastoja. Pikaisella googlailulla minä en onnistunut löytämään mitään paikan täsmällisyyteen liittyvää.




> Mutta mitä talvikeleihin tulee, niin sopii kysyä miten pisara niitä helpottaa? Helpottaako miljardin edestä? Halvemmalla varmaan kattaisi kevyellä katoksella koko Pasilan ja Helsingin välisen rataosan niin ei pääsisi lunta ja jäätä vaihteisiin.


Niin tosiaan ei Pisara ratkaise talviongelmia itsessään. Kyllä siihen ne perinteisemmät keinot auttaa. Pisara kylläkin vapauttaa Hki-asemalla kapasiteettia ja antaa siten pelivaraa poikkeusjärjestelyihin, jos ja kun tulee tarvetta. 
Kuten tiedämme, Pisara helpottaa ihmisten liikkumista joukkoliikenteen (junien) kyydissä ja jakaa porukkaa ehkä suoraan lähemmäksi heidän määränpäitään kuin nykyään. Ja on siinä tuo tulevaisuuden junaliikenteen kasvuvara-näkökulmakin, vaikkakin puhutaan toki niin pitkän aikavälin asioista, että tuskin meikäläisellä ainakaan siinä vaiheessa jalka matalalattiajunaankaan kovinkaan rivakasti nousee  :Very Happy:  Mutta silloinkin tästä Pisarasta huomisen ihmiset hyötyisi, jos junaliikenne elää ja voi hyvin.

Se on sitten toinen juttu, olisiko pelivaraa rakennettavissa hieman halvemmalla tekemällä rakenteellisia muutoksia. Jos on niin hyvä, eikä isompi remonttikaan maksane sitä miljardia. Niillä muutoksilla ei kuitenkaan saavuteta Pisaran tarjoamia muita hyötyjä. Paljon varmaan riippuu poliittisesta tahdosta. Hesan ratapihan alueella on hyvin ahdasta jatkossakin. Liikenne tuskin tuosta kovin paljon pienenee tulevaisuudessakaan ja toisaalta kasvuvaraa Hesassa mahdolliselle lisäliikenteelle (siis siihen aikaan kun sitä kysyntää olisi) ei juurikaan ole muualla kuin kriitikkojen papereissa.

Mulle tuo miljardi on semmoinen rahasumma, että en ole oikea henkilö arvioimaan, onko se tunneliradasta paljon vai vähän :Very Happy:

----------


## jawahl

> Teoreettinen maksimi toimii ainoastaan paperilla (ja excelissä). käytännön toiminnassa on aina muuttujia, jotka vesittää sen teoreettisen maksimin


Mutta kun kaukojunaradoilla ei olla nyt lähelläkään teoreettista maksimia, niin kuin edellisestä viestistäni käy ilmi. Eikä tarvita edes exceliä, koska teoreetiinen maksimi toimii koko ajan tänä päivänä Helsingin asemalla: VR:n omat aikataulut osoittavat vedenpitävästi, että kaupunkiradoilla ajetaan parhaimmillaan 24 vuoroa tunnissa/rata ja ne mahtuvat nyt yhden kaksiraiteisen radan linjaraiteille sekä sen radan kolmelle laiturille. Minimi 24 vuorolle on kaksi laituria. 

Pää- ja rantaradalla ei olla lähelläkään kaupunkiratojen 24 vuoron tuntitarjontaa/rata, vaikka niiden vetokyky on ihan sama kun kaupunkiradoilla eli max 24 vuoroa tunnissa/rata. Tähän ei vaikuta mitään se, että pieni osa kaukojunaratojen junista on veturivetoisisa. Ainoastaan laitureilta veturivetoiset sitovat nyt 1-2 laituria enemmän, mutta silloinkin ollaan kaukana siitä, että tarvittaisiin kaikki 19 laituria. Ja ohjausvaunut poistavat veturivetoisten aikavarauksia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäksi meillä on tämä harrastajien naureskelema suomalainen erityisolosuhde eli talvikelit.


Tämä harrastajapiirien kielenkäytössä halventavassa merkityksessä esiintyvä termi "suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet" kuvaa vähän erilaisia juttuja kuin luulet. Talvikelithän ovat ihan aidosti erityisolosuhde, joka on otettava huomioon vaikkapa kalustohankinnoissa (eli ei hankita pendolinoja jne), enkä ole havainnut, että sellaiselle asialle naureskeltaisiin.

"Harrastajamerkityksessä" näitä erityisolosuhteita sitävastoin käytetään kuvaamaan tilannetta, jossa jokin maailmalla/Euroopassa/naapurissa ym. yleinen käytäntö on meillä tuomittu operaattorin/tilaajan/liikennesuunnittelun/jonkun muun viranomaisen toimesta mahdottomaksi, vaikka on yleisesti tunnettua, ettei ko. asia ole mahdoton eikä sen toteuttamiselle ole muita esteitä kuin tahto ja ymmärrys.

Esimerkkinä nyt vaikkapa se, että suomalaisissa erityisolosuhteissa ei voi korvata kankeaa ja huonosti toimivaa varovaa systeemillä, jossa suojatie ohjataan normaalein liikennevaloin autojen kohdalla, mutta raitiotien kohdalla on vain vilkkuvat varoitusvalot jalankulkijoille sekä lainsäädäntö, joka suo ratikalle etuajo-oikeuden jalankulkijoihin nähden. Tämän estää paitsi nykyinen lainsäädäntö (jota "suomalaisissa erityisoloissa" ei voi muuttaa) myös Helsingin KSV:n käsitys stadilaisen jalankulkijan ymmärryskyvystä: ajatellaan, että jos kauempana loistaa vihreä ukko autokaistalla, niin jalankulkija katsoo sitä ja kävelee ratikan alle. Minulle on jäänyt arvoitukseksi, miksi "suomalaisissa erityisolosuhteissa" ei voida olettaa helsinkiläiseltä jalankulkijalta vastaavaa älykkyyttä kuin zürichiläiseltä tai gööteporilaiselta. Ehkäpä Tatu Vanhasella olisi tähän vastaus.  :Wink:

----------


## Mikle

> Mutta kun kaukojunaradoilla ei olla nyt lähelläkään teoreettista maksimia, niin kuin edellisestä viestistäni käy ilmi. Eikä tarvita edes exceliä, koska teoreetiinen maksimi toimii koko ajan tänä päivänä Helsingin asemalla:


Niin juuri, mutta kuten mainitsin, en nimenomaan tarkoittanut pääradan liikennettä vaan teoreettista maksimia yleensä Hki-asemalla. Jos puhuit aidasta ja minä aidan seipäästä niin sori  :Very Happy:  Kyllä kaupunkiradoilla tosiaan kapasiteetti on hyvin käytössä, se on erittäin totta.

----------


## petteri

> Näyttäisi edelleen siltä, että pisaraa puoltavia faktoja ei ole esitetty. Sitäkin enemmän on ollut perustelemattomia väitteitä sen välttämättömyydestä ja valtavasta liikenteen kasvusta.
> 
> Mitäs jos lopulta lyötäisiin vähän faktaa pöytään. Mikä on Helsingin (ja seudun) kasvu? Millä prosentilla liikenne kasvaa? Miten paljon lisävuoroja tarvitaan? Kai tällaisia tietoja nyt sentään löytyy hyvin tutkitusta miljardihankkeesta?



Vuonna 2050 Helsingin seudulla on 1,9 miljoona asukasta (nykyään 1,3 miljoonaa.). Joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärä kasvaa noin 50 % ja ajettavien raideliikennevuorojen määrä kasvaa noin 150 %.

Tietoa?, Ei sitä kellään ole, tämä on visio.

----------


## 339-DF

Pitäisiköhän tässä maksimi-keskustelussa pyrkiä erottamaan toisistaan muutama asia.

Yksi juttu on se, mitä jollekin radalle tai asemalle teoriassa mahtuu eli tämä paperi/excel-puoli, jolla ei juuri käytännön arvoa ole.

Toinen juttu on se, mitä sinne radalle tai asemalle on järkevää syöttää eli mitä sinne todellisuudessa mahtuu, kun asiat rullaavat noin suurin piirtein niin kuin pitääkin.

Kolmas juttu on se, mitä radalle tai asemalle toimivasti mahtuu silloin, kun on ukkonen/lumipyry/henkilökunnan flunssakausi/muuten vaan huono päivä.

Todellisuudessa liikenne kai pitäisi mitoittaa sillä tavalla, että jokainen ukkonen tai vikaantunut vaihde tai sammahtanut sami eivät johda kaaokseen. Jos luotettavuutta arvostetaan, voidaan olla kaukanakin tuosta paperimaksimista.

Minusta on mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten liikenne ensi talvena sujuu, kun VR siirtää vaihtotyöt pois Helsinki C:stä. Todennäköisintä kai kuitenkin on, ettei tule kolmatta kaaoslumitalvea perätysten, joten siinä mielessä VR päässee helpolla.

----------


## PNu

> Mutta kun kaukojunaradoilla ei olla nyt lähelläkään teoreettista maksimia, niin kuin edellisestä viestistäni käy ilmi.


Eikä voida mennäkään. Suomessa mm. lumen määrä voi vaihdella normaalitilanteessa metrin verran ja lämpötila tuollaiset 60 astetta vuodenaikojen mukaan. Siksi ei lähdetä oletuksesta, että Rovaniemen pikajuna saapuisi Helsinkiin aina minuutilleen tietyllä hetkellä vaan se täytyy pystyä ottamaan Helsinkiin vastaan muulloinkin kuin aikataulun ilmoittamana ajankohtana.

----------


## kuukanko

Faktaa Pisaran rakentamisen mielekkyydestä löytyy mm. alustavasta yleissuunnitelmasta, jonka mukaan kaikissa laadituissa herkkyystarkasteluissa hankevaihtoehdon 1 (pintavaihtoehto Pasilassa) hyöty-kustannussuhde on yli yhden.

----------


## petteri

> Lontoossa on Victrorian asemalla tismalleen sama tilanne kuin Helsingissä: 19 kpl päättyviä raiteita pussinperässä. Silti sinne mahtuu parhaimillaan 80 vuoroa tunnissa ilman Pisaroita. Täältä voi laskea, että näin todella on, kun valitsee ruuhkaisimman tunnin. Samaan aikaan VR ei saa Helsingin 19 raiteelle nyt mahtumaan kuin 59 kpl vuoroja huipputunnissa (lähde: VR-aikataulut 2011). Miksi Victorian asemalla on mahdollista samalla kapasiteetilla kuormittaa 19 laiturille huipputunnissa 21 vuoroa enemmän kuin Helsingin asemalle?


1) Victorian asemalla on järjestelyraiteita ja -ratapihaa lähellä asemaa.

2) Victorian asemalle tulee lähes koko matkan 12 raidetta (Linnunlaulussa Helsinkiin 8 raidetta + 2 Ilmalaan)

3) Englannissa ei ole talvea.

4) Victorian asemalle ei nykyään tule kuin "helppoa liikennettä", esimerkiksi Eurostar on siirretty muualle, jotta kapasiteettia on saatu kasvatettua. Helsinkiin tuleen pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan esimerkiksi pohjoisen yöjunia.

----------


## Mikle

> Tämä harrastajapiirien kielenkäytössä halventavassa merkityksessä esiintyvä termi "suomalaiset erityisolosuhteet" kuvaa vähän erilaisia juttuja kuin luulet.


Olet kyllä oikeassa tuon suhteen, siis mitä tuolla yleensä tarkoitetaan. Minun silmiini on silti osunut myös kommentteja talven kangistamasta junaliikenteestä ja syyksi on leukailtu niitä erityisolosuhteita. Ilmeisesti kun liikenne tökkii muualla Euroopassa kovassa kelissä, niin tämän koulukunnan mukaan siellä kyse ei ole erityisolosuhteista vaan oikeasta kovasta talvikelistä :Cool: 

Jos huomioidaan pari mennyttä talvea, ovat ne olleet kovimmat talvet pitkään aikaan (sitten 1980-luvun lopun?) Otan esimerkin tieliikenteestä: Nämä 2009-2010 ja 2010-2011 talvet tieliikenteessä ja ongelmissa olivat niin raskas autokalusto kuin henkilöautoilijatkin. Jos jätämme muut silloset ongelmat ja keskitymme tekniikkaongelmiin, niin isoja kuin pieniäkin autoja hyytyi tienvarsille ja jopa meni perusteellisempaan remppaan kun eivät kestäneet pakkasta. Osa johtui autojen heikosta talvikestävyydestä ja osa heikosta huollosta. Yhtäkaikki, talvi oli todella kovaa luokkaa ja väitän, ettei esimerkiksi sellaista kuorma-automerkkiä maassamme ole, jonka mallit eivät ongelmissa olisi olleet. Jonkun merkin mallit oli ongelmissa enemmän kuin toiset, mutta silti. Näin pääsenkin viittaamaan rautatiekalustoon ja väitänkin, että noissa keleissä myös rautatiekalusto, olipa se minkämerkkistä hyvänsä, on todella kovilla. Okei, joku venäläinen diesel oikein hoidettuna ja varustettuna varmaan olisi aika immuuni pahoille keleille (?), mutta monessako länsimaassa sellaisia käytetään ja toisaalta olisiko mustaa asfalttia piipuista työntävän rohjakkeen hankinta talvikelejä silmälläpitäen ansainnut kovinkaan suuren yleisön suosiota :Cool: 

Jos siis hankittaisiin vain niitä junia, jotka pelaavat kovissa talvissa aivan kuin kesäkelissä, uskon kansainvälisen valmistajavalikoiman käyvän aika harvaksi

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Faktaa Pisaran rakentamisen mielekkyydestä löytyy mm. alustavasta yleissuunnitelmasta, jonka mukaan kaikissa laadituissa herkkyystarkasteluissa hankevaihtoehdon 1 (pintavaihtoehto Pasilassa) hyöty-kustannussuhde on yli yhden.


Toisaalta yleisesti tiedetään, että Suomessa sovellettava malli ei sovi ideaalisti ollenkaan raidehankkeiden arvioimiseen, ja sitäpaitsi korostaa laskennallisia matka-aikahyötyjä yli kaiken järkevyyden samalla kun jättää muita hyötyjä kokonaan tarkastelun ulkopuolelle. H/K ei ole fakta vaan arvioijan suhteellisen subjektiivinen käsitys hankkeen kannattavuudesta. Ja eikös se niinkin ollut että edes teoriassa eri hankkeiden H/K:t eivät ole suoraan vertailukelpoisia, saati absoluuttisia totuuksia, vaan ainoastaan saman hankkeen eri vaihtoehtoja voidaan vertailla edes jotenkin luotettavasti?

----------


## jawahl

> Kolmas juttu on se, mitä radalle tai asemalle toimivasti mahtuu silloin, kun on ukkonen/lumipyry/henkilökunnan flunssakausi/muuten vaan huono päivä. Todellisuudessa liikenne kai pitäisi mitoittaa sillä tavalla, että jokainen ukkonen tai vikaantunut vaihde tai sammahtanut sami eivät johda kaaokseen. Jos luotettavuutta arvostetaan, voidaan olla kaukanakin tuosta paperimaksimista.


Niinpä. Tuleekin mieleen, että kun nyt kaupunkiradoilla on nyt teoreettinen paperimaksimi (24 vuoroa/rata/h) käytössä, mutta saman vetokyvyn omaavilla kaukoradoilla ei lähellekään, niin pitäisikö silloin kaupunkiratojen vuoromäärää vähentää kaukojunaratojen nykytason paikkeille? Eihän voi olla niin, että muutaman metrin päässä toisella radalla voidaan ajaa paperimaksimin mukaan, mutta vastaavalla vierekkäisellä radalla ei (jos ja kun lähitulevaisuudessa loputkin veturivetoiset junat poistuvat ohjausvaunujen myötä). 

Ja edelleen tästä tulee se mieleen, että kun Pisaralla teoreettinen maksimi on 3 minuutin vuoroväli (mikä edellyttää kulunvalvonnan uusintaa jo olemassa olevilla kaupunkirataosuuksilla), niin voidaanko Pisarallakaan tuota teoreettista paperimaksimia käyttää? Vai pitääkö Pisarallekin laittaa sää-, huolto-, ylläpito- ja muiden ongelmien vuoksi pelivaraa junavälin paperimaksimiin 2 minuuttia, jolloin miljardilla ei saada yhtään lisälähijunavuoroakaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vuonna 2050 Helsingin seudulla on 1,9 miljoona asukasta (nykyään 1,3 miljoonaa.). Joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärä kasvaa noin 50 % ja ajettavien raideliikennevuorojen määrä kasvaa noin 150 %.


Miten loogista on että joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät kasvavat huomattavasti enemmän kuin väkiluku? OK, jos parannetaan infraa, niin jonkin verran kyllä. Mutta vielä suurempi kysymys on, että miksi raideliikennevuorojen määrä kasvaa rajusti enemmän kuin matkustajamäärä? Ajetaanko enemmän mutta lyhyempiä junia ja tuhlataan ratakapasiteettia? Ennen kuin mangutaan uutta infraa, pitäisi selvittää miten kapasiteettia voidaan kasvattaa yksikkökokoa kasvattamalla. Ainakin tämä pätenee kaukoliikenteessä, jonka vuoromäärän en näe kasvavan tuollaista tahtia. Ja kun ei kasva niin lienee selvää, että pisara tehdään vain ja ainoastaan lähiliikenteen vuoksi ja ehdoilla.

----------


## Mikle

> jos ja kun lähitulevaisuudessa loputkin veturivetoiset junat poistuvat ohjausvaunujen myötä.


Sivuhuomiona: ohjausvaunuttomien veturivetoisten matkutajajunien määrä vähenee tulevaisuudessa, ei ne kokonaan poistu.

----------


## petteri

> Niinpä. Tuleekin mieleen, että kun nyt kaupunkiradoilla on nyt teoreettinen paperimaksimi (24 vuoroa/rata/h) käytössä, mutta saman vetokyvyn omaavilla kaukoradoilla ei lähellekään, niin pitäisikö silloin kaupunkiratojen vuoromäärää vähentää kaukojunaratojen nykytason paikkeille? Eihän voi olla niin, että muutaman metrin päässä toisella radalla voidaan ajaa paperimaksimin mukaan, mutta vastaavalla vierekkäisellä radalla ei (jos ja kun lähitulevaisuudessa loputkin veturivetoiset junat poistuvat ohjausvaunujen myötä).


Helsinkiin tulevien kaukoliikenneraiteiden kapasiteettia laskee kaupunkirataan verrattuna 5 seikkaa.  

1) Riihimäeltä Keravalle on vain kaksi raidetta, tästä syystä lähiliikenne syö kapasiteettia tällä välillä.

2) Kun junia tulee sekä Riihimäeltä että Lahdesta joudutaan yhdisteltäessä liikennettä käyttämään suurempaa varomarginaalia.

3) Kaukojunat vaativat enemmän pysähdysaikaa asemilla, koska niissä on vähemmän ovea ja enemmän matkatavaroita.

4) Kaukoliikenneraiteilla ajetaan lujempaa kuin lähijunilla.

5) Osa Suomen on yksi raiteista ja sen aiheuttamat häiriöt vaativat marginaaleja.

----------


## jawahl

> Eikä voida mennäkään. Suomessa mm. lumen määrä voi vaihdella normaalitilanteessa metrin verran ja lämpötila tuollaiset 60 astetta vuodenaikojen mukaan. Siksi ei lähdetä oletuksesta, että Rovaniemen pikajuna saapuisi Helsinkiin aina minuutilleen tietyllä hetkellä vaan se täytyy pystyä ottamaan Helsinkiin vastaan muulloinkin kuin aikataulun ilmoittamana ajankohtana.


Mutta kun VR kuormittaa nyt pääradan huipputuntina 15 vuorolla laitureita ja muina tunteina ei kuormita kuin 8, 10, 11:lla vuorolla, niin mikä on syy, että yhtenä ruuhka-ajan tuntina voidaan todistettavasti kuormittaa laiturit 15 vuorolla, mutta muina hiljaisina tunteina ei? 

Entä mikä on se oikea vuoromäärä 24 vuoron maksimimäärästä, mikä varmasti riittää VR:n ja LiVi:n ammattitaidolle? Eli onko tuo nykykäytäntö 15 vuoroakin tunnissa liikaa? Ja jos on, niin onko VR:n ammattitaidolle oikea käyttöaste 50% eli 12 vuoroa tunnissa, vai onko se 25% eli 6 vuoroa tunnissa? Vai mikä? 

Ja miksi VR ajaa nyt kaupunkiradoilla 24 vuoroa tunnissa/rata, jos tämän ketjun mukaan ei teoreettinen maksimi ole mahdollista?

----------


## Mikle

Jos kaupunkiradat kulkisivat Helsingistä Tampereen kautta Ouluun, Helsingistä Turkuun ja Itä-Suomeen niin uskoisin teoreettisen maksimin olevan aika tiukassa :Very Happy:  Nythän ne kaupunkiradat ovat hieman lyhyempiä.

----------


## petteri

> Miten loogista on että joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät kasvavat huomattavasti enemmän kuin väkiluku? OK, jos parannetaan infraa, niin jonkin verran kyllä. Mutta vielä suurempi kysymys on, että miksi raideliikennevuorojen määrä kasvaa rajusti enemmän kuin matkustajamäärä? Ajetaanko enemmän mutta lyhyempiä junia ja tuhlataan ratakapasiteettia? Ennen kuin mangutaan uutta infraa, pitäisi selvittää miten kapasiteettia voidaan kasvattaa yksikkökokoa kasvattamalla. Ainakin tämä pätenee kaukoliikenteessä, jonka vuoromäärän en näe kasvavan tuollaista tahtia. Ja kun ei kasva niin lienee selvää, että pisara tehdään vain ja ainoastaan lähiliikenteen vuoksi ja ehdoilla.


Minä lähtisin siitä, ettei joukkoliikenteen osuus enää tulevaisuudessa laske kun liikennepolttoaineiden hinta nousee. Jos väkiluku kasvaa 1,3 miljoonasta 1,9 miljoonaan (46 %) ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärä 50 %, kasvu on suunnilleen väkiluvun luokkaa. Raideliikennevuorojen kasvu on selkeä trendi jo vuorokymmeniä. Kun seutu laajenee, yksittäisten yhteyksien käyttäjämäärät vähenevät. Samoin kaukoliikennematkustajat toivovat tiiviimpää liikennettä. Junaliikenteen automatisointi myös poistanee kuljettajat suurimmasta osasta taajama ja lähijunista muutaman lähivuosikymmenen aikana, joten henkilökustannuksetkaan eivät estäne kehitystä.

Yksikkökoon kasvattaminen ei minusta ole relevantti seikka. Olisi helppo triviaalia nykyisellä infralla kaksi kertaa isompia junia, se ei kuitenkaan tarjoa parempaa palvelutasoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:58 ----------




> Mutta kun VR kuormittaa nyt pääradan huipputuntina 15 vuorolla laitureita ja muina tunteina ei kuormita kuin 8, 10, 11:lla vuorolla, niin mikä on syy, että yhtenä ruuhka-ajan tuntina voidaan todistettavasti kuormittaa laiturit 15 vuorolla, mutta muina hiljaisina tunteina ei?


Osa laitureista on Helsingissä tyhjiä ennen aamun huipputuntia ja täysiä huipputunnin jälkeen. Myös operaatiot Ilmalaan pidetään huipputuntina minimissä. Huipputunnin kapasiteettia ei voida ylläpitää pysyvästi ilman että junat kasaantuvat Helsingin asemalle.

----------


## jawahl

> Jos kaupunkiradat kulkisivat Helsingistä Tampereen kautta Ouluun, Helsingistä Turkuun ja Itä-Suomeen niin uskoisin teoreettisen maksimin olevan aika tiukassa Nythän ne kaupunkiradat ovat hieman lyhyempiä.


Eli kaukojunien täsmällisyysongelmien syy on muualla Suomessa. Mitä enemmän yksiraiteisia ratoja ja huonosti hoidettuja kilometrejä maakunnissa, sitä enemmän mahdollisuuksia ongelmiin. 

Pisara ei poista mihinkään kaukojunien routa-, väistö-, turvalaite-, lumi-, jää-, hajoamis-, henkilöstö- ym. ongelmia, jotka tapahtuvat nyt ja tulevat tapahtumaan Tampereella, Oulussa, Turussa, Itä-Suomessa jne. 

Tähän liittyen edelleen haluaisin tietää, mikä on oikea käyttöaste Pääradalle, jos maksimi on nyt 24 vuoroa tunnissa ja siitä käytetään nyt enimilläänkin vain 15 vuoroa tunnissa? Entä eikö kaukojunia voi pidentää nykyisestä, joka nostaa kapasiteettia, mutta ei lisää vuoroja?

----------


## Mikle

> Pisara ei poista mihinkään kaukojunien routa-, väistö-, turvalaite-, lumi-, jää-, hajoamis-, henkilöstö- ym. ongelmia, jotka tapahtuvat nyt ja tulevat tapahtumaan Tampereella, Oulussa, Turussa, Itä-Suomessa jne.


Ei se noita ongelmia tietysti poistakaan. Ja miten tuollainen tunneli siihen pystyisikään? Sensijaan iso ja moneen kertaan julkisuudessakin käsitelty ongelma junaliikenteelle on Helsingin aseman ja ratapihan kapasiteetti ja siihen Pisara kyllä vaikuttaisi helpottavasti. On siis noita mainitsemiasi haasteita, jotka kaukohenkilöliikenne kohtaa matkoillaan, mutta myös se Suomen vilkkaimman aseman kapasiteettiongelma.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Samoin kaukoliikennematkustajat toivovat tiiviimpää liikennettä. Junaliikenteen automatisointi myös poistanee kuljettajat suurimmasta osasta taajama ja lähijunista muutaman lähivuosikymmenen aikana, joten henkilökustannuksetkaan eivät estäne kehitystä.


Tällä hetkellä ruuhka-aikaan ajaa Tampereelta Helsinkiin kaksi kaukojunaa tunnissa. Eikö tämä riitä? Montako olisi riittävä määrä?

Hassua muuten että itse en ole koskaan kokenut tätä liian huonoksi palveluksi.

Jos ajatus oli että pitäisi tihentää joistakin sellaisista kaupungeista liikennettä, joista nyt ajetaan harvemmin kuin kerran tunnissa, niin ei sekään taida olla pitävä argumentti kun ne lisävuorot tulisivat muille tunneille kuin ruuhkatunnille. Ja tilaa olisi jo nyt Helsingin päässä.




> Yksikkökoon kasvattaminen ei minusta ole relevantti seikka. Olisi helppo triviaalia nykyisellä infralla kaksi kertaa isompia junia, se ei kuitenkaan tarjoa parempaa palvelutasoa.


Jos kapasiteetti on ongelma niin miksi yksikkökoon kasvattaminen ei ole relevanttia? Minusta se olisi erittäin relevanttia. Jos argumentoidaan että kapasiteetti ei riitä, mutta sanotaan että kyllä se kapasiteetti voitaisiin tarjota suuremmalla yksikkökoolla, mutta kun palvelutaso ei paranisi, niin minusta tässä on ristiriita julkilausutun tavoitteen ja esitettyjen keinojen vaikutusten kesken.

----------


## petteri

> Tällä hetkellä ruuhka-aikaan ajaa Tampereelta Helsinkiin kaksi kaukojunaa tunnissa. Eikö tämä riitä? Montako olisi riittävä määrä?


Tuo ei riitä. Sopiva vuorotiheys olisi

Oulusta tunnin välein
Vaasasta tunnin välein 
Jyväskylästä tunnin välein
Porista kahden tunnin välein
Turusta puolen tunnin välein
Kuopiosta tunnin välein
Joensuusta tunnin välein.
Pietarista tunnin välein
Kotkasta (uutta rataa) tunnin välein.

Tuossa näyttää olevan kaukojuna Tampereelta noin vartin välein. Ja sitten taajamajunat tuohon päälle. Pisaraa rakennetaan tulevaisuuden tarpeita varten, liikennettä ei voida kehittää ilman Pisaraa vaan junaliikenne jämähtää nykyiselleen tästä ikuisuuteen jos tuota investointia ei tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo ei riitä. Sopiva vuorotiheys olisi
> 
> Oulusta tunnin välein
> Vaasasta tunnin välein 
> Jyväskylästä tunnin välein
> Porista kahden tunnin välein
> Turusta puolen tunnin välein
> Kuopiosta tunnin välein
> Joensuusta tunnin välein.
> ...


Mistä olit ajatellut kehittää noihin matkustajat?

----------


## petteri

> Mistä olit ajatellut kehittää noihin matkustajat?


Suurin osa on nykyisiä matkustajia, yksikkökoko pienenee, vuorotiheys nousee ja bussi- ja lentomatkustajia siirtyy raiteille. Joukkoliikenteen pitää pystyä kehittymään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- myös Helsingin KSV:n käsitys stadilaisen jalankulkijan ymmärryskyvystä: ajatellaan, että jos kauempana loistaa vihreä ukko autokaistalla, niin jalankulkija katsoo sitä ja kävelee ratikan alle.


Aika off-topic jo, mutta näin se vain on. Mene itse vaikka katsomaan missä tahansa risteyksessä, jossa liikennevalot vaihtuvat eri aikaan eri puolilla katua. Esimerkiksi Kaivokadun ylittävä suojatie Mikonkadun risteyksessä. Aika harva jalankulkija malttaa jäädä odottamaan, kun toiselta puolelta lähdetään tulemaan yli. Olen melko varma, ettei suuri osa edes katso vasemmalle sitä ennen.

Liikennekulttuuri jo terminä itsessään kertoo sitä, että ihmisten käyttäytyminen on eri maissa erilaista, ja liikennesäännöt ja -merkinnät tulee siihe sopeuttaa. Tässä suhteessa siis Suomessa ei ole "erikoisolosuhteita" vain jos kielletään koko liikennekulttuuri-käsitteen olemassaolo.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:16 ----------




> Todennäköisintä kai kuitenkin on, ettei tule kolmatta kaaoslumitalvea perätysten, joten siinä mielessä VR päässee helpolla.


Vähän OT tämäkin, mutta ei edellisten talvien lumisuus vaikuta siihen, tuleeko seuraavasta luminen. Ainakaan Monte Carlon harhan tapaan niin, että "nyt on pakko tulla vihdoin vähäluminen, kun on ollut niin monta runsaslumista". Se, että on ollut kaksi runsaslumista talvea, ei tee kolmatta epätodennäköisemmäksi, koska talvet eivät mene niin nopeissa säännöllisissä sykleissä. Edellinen talvi ei ainakaan vähennä seuraavan talven lumimäärää. Ennemmin voisi sanoa, että kahden lumisen talven jälkeen kolmannen todennäköisyys on aikaisempaa suurempi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:23 ----------




> 4) Victorian asemalle ei nykyään tule kuin "helppoa liikennettä", esimerkiksi Eurostar on siirretty muualle, jotta kapasiteettia on saatu kasvatettua.


OT-trilogian loppuhuipennuksena: Eurostar ei koskaan ole Victorialle ajanut. Ennen St. Pancrasiin siirtymistä se kulki Waterloohon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika off-topic jo, mutta näin se vain on.  [...] Liikennekulttuuri jo terminä itsessään kertoo sitä, että ihmisten käyttäytyminen on eri maissa erilaista, ja liikennesäännöt ja -merkinnät tulee siihe sopeuttaa. Tässä suhteessa siis Suomessa ei ole "erikoisolosuhteita" vain jos kielletään koko liikennekulttuuri-käsitteen olemassaolo.


Eli suomalaisilla on geneettinen erityispiirre, jolla he erovat vaikkapa ruotsalaisista ja sveitsiläisistä niin, että eivät osaa tulkita jalankulkuvaloja? Hmm, alkaa kuulostaa eräältä kovasti kohutulta kansanedustajalta. En ihan jaksa uskoa, että ugrilainen "rotu" on jotenkin vaikeammin opetettavissa liikennevaloja noudattamaan kuin esim. skandinaavinen.

Se tosin on tietysti totta, että Stadissa ylipäätään kukaan ei viitsi noudattaa jalankulkijoiden liikennevaloja. Johtunee siitä, että niitä valoja on liikaa ja autoja liian vähän, eli yli pääsee punaisiakin päin ihan kätevästi. Miksipä sitä odottelisi turhaan vihreää ukkoa?

Kun tällaisia geneettisiä piirteitä nyt tuskin on, niin pitäisi pyrkiä muuttamaan liikennekulttuuria. Vai oletko sitäkin mieltä, että koska stadilaiseen ajokulttuuriin kuuluu se, että ryhmitytään keskelle risteystä, käännytään surutta ratikan eteen tai ainakin ryhmitytään sen kiskoille ym. ym. niin nämäkin nyt vaan pitää hyväksyä eikä niille voi mitään? Kyllä mä ainakin näkisin, että tämäntyyppisiin asioihin tulee yrittää saada muutos.




> Vähän OT tämäkin, mutta ei edellisten talvien lumisuus vaikuta siihen, tuleeko seuraavasta luminen. Ainakaan Monte Carlon harhan tapaan niin, että "nyt on pakko tulla vihdoin vähäluminen, kun on ollut niin monta runsaslumista". Se, että on ollut kaksi runsaslumista talvea, ei tee kolmatta epätodennäköisemmäksi, koska talvet eivät mene niin nopeissa säännöllisissä sykleissä. Edellinen talvi ei ainakaan vähennä seuraavan talven lumimäärää. Ennemmin voisi sanoa, että kahden lumisen talven jälkeen kolmannen todennäköisyys on aikaisempaa suurempi.


Matemaatikko tietysti ajattelee niin, että vaikka on kerran ollut kaapatussa lentokoneessa, niin seuraavalla lennolla todennäköisyys joutua kaapparin uhriksi on ihan yhtä suurin kuin aina ennenkin. Suurin osa kansasta kokee asian toisin ja siinä on matemaatikon turha selittää muuta, vaikka miten olisi oikeassa.

Mä kuitenkin väitän, että sääilmiöt ja talvet eivät ole irrallisia, jolloin se todennäköisyys olisi kutakin talvea kohden muista riippumaton. Eiköhän sää ja ilmasto ole, kuten sinäkin toteat, pitkäaikainen sykli. Pitäisi kaiketi kysyä meteorologilta miten on, "pitäisikö" kahden lumisen talven jälkeen tulla kolmaskin luminen vai ns. tavallinen.




> Suurin osa on nykyisiä matkustajia, yksikkökoko pienenee, vuorotiheys nousee ja bussi- ja lentomatkustajia siirtyy raiteille. Joukkoliikenteen pitää pystyä kehittymään.


Ja kuka kaiken tämän maksaa?

Olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että ajatus VR:stä voittoa tavoittelevana on ihan absurdi ja että joukkoliikenteen on tarkoitus olla peruspalvelu, ei rahasampo. Mutta kyllä joku tolkku pitää rahankäytössä silti olla. Joku Vaasan-juna kerran tunnissa olisi täysin vastuutonta rahankäyttöä.

Suomi on pinta-alaltaan suuri ja väkiluvultaan pieni. Ja niin se tulee olemaan myös vuonna 2050, tosin siinä vaiheessa ehkä Lappi on tyhjennetty, kenties Kainuukin, kun ei rahat riitä niiden ylläpitoon.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli suomalaisilla on geneettinen erityispiirre, jolla he erovat vaikkapa ruotsalaisista ja sveitsiläisistä niin, että eivät osaa tulkita jalankulkuvaloja?


Kuka genetiikasta puhui? Minä puhuin kulttuurista. Se tarkoittaa pitkällä aikavälillä opittuja omaleimaisia tapoja, joita ei muuteta yhdessä yössä. Ja jotka ovat voineet kehittyä hyvinkin satunnaisella tavalla juuri nykyisenkaltaiseksi. Vaikka Suomessa ja Ruotsissa olisi täsmälleen sama geenipääoma ja samanlaiset olosuhteet, saattaa molempiin kehittyä hyvinkin erilainen kulttuuri moniin asioihin hyvin satunnaisten tekijöiden kautta. Ja ihmiset oppivat ennen kaikkea toisiltaan. Jos Suomessa enemmistö ihmisistä ei osaa tulkita jalankulkuvaloja oikein, melko todennäköisesti sellaisia ihmisiä syntyy tänne lisää.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:58 ----------




> Matemaatikko tietysti ajattelee niin, että vaikka on kerran ollut kaapatussa lentokoneessa, niin seuraavalla lennolla todennäköisyys joutua kaapparin uhriksi on ihan yhtä suurin kuin aina ennenkin. Suurin osa kansasta kokee asian toisin ja siinä on matemaatikon turha selittää muuta, vaikka miten olisi oikeassa.


Mutta jos nyt puhutaan oikeasti vakavien asioiden perusteluista eikä irrationaalisista peloista, niin kyllä silloin kuuluu kuunnella sitä matemaatikkoa, joka on oikeassa. Kuten siitä, tulisiko VR:n varautua runsaslumiseen talveen vai ei.

Jos muuten puhutaan ylläolevasta, niin eikö sinun esimerkkiäsi noudattaen suurin osa "kansasta" ajattelisi, että eihän se kaappari nyt enää tällä lennolla voi tulla, kun se tuli jo edellisellä. Mutta eikö luulisi nimenomaan, että suurin osa ajattelisi päinvastoin: kun kaappari on kerran tullut, sitä pelätään paljon enemmän vastaisuudessakin. Ja tämähän on ihan rationaalinen päätös: lisääntyneet havainnot kaappareista puoltaisivat, että kaappareiden määrä on kasvussa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toisaalta yleisesti tiedetään, että Suomessa sovellettava malli ei sovi ideaalisti ollenkaan raidehankkeiden arvioimiseen, ja sitäpaitsi korostaa laskennallisia matka-aikahyötyjä yli kaiken järkevyyden samalla kun jättää muita hyötyjä kokonaan tarkastelun ulkopuolelle. H/K ei ole fakta vaan arvioijan suhteellisen subjektiivinen käsitys hankkeen kannattavuudesta. Ja eikös se niinkin ollut että edes teoriassa eri hankkeiden H/K:t eivät ole suoraan vertailukelpoisia, saati absoluuttisia totuuksia, vaan ainoastaan saman hankkeen eri vaihtoehtoja voidaan vertailla edes jotenkin luotettavasti?


H/K nimenomaan on objektiivista faktaa niin paljon kuin sitä voi olla. Toki liikennehankkeiden arvottamiseen liittyy aina asioita, joista jokaisella voi olla erilaisia näkemyksiä (vaikkapa siitä lähtien, että kuuluuko motorisoituun liikenteeseen panostaa ollenkaan vai pitäisikö palata hevoskärryihin), mutta sen takia esim. ajan arvolle on määritelty yhtenäinen arvo.

H/K:n tarkoitus on nimenomaan olla se työkalu, jolla hankkeita voisi vertailla keskenään, mutta kuten totesit, niin varsinkaan joukkoliikennehankkeissa se ei onnistu, koska H/K ei huomioi esim. vaikutuksia kaupunkirakenteeseen (joukkoliikennehankkeiden tapauksessa se vaikutus on yleensä positiivinen, joissakin tiehankkeissa se voi olla negatiivinen). Siitä huolimatta H/K osoittaa Pisaran olevan kannattava, H/K:n puutteiden vuoksi on vain epäselvää miten sen kannattavuus suhtautuu muihin hankkeisiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuo ei riitä. Sopiva vuorotiheys olisi
> 
> Oulusta tunnin välein
> Vaasasta tunnin välein 
> Jyväskylästä tunnin välein
> Porista kahden tunnin välein
> Turusta puolen tunnin välein
> Kuopiosta tunnin välein
> Joensuusta tunnin välein.
> ...


Oho! Kukas tämän sitten maksaisi? Vaikka kuinka kannatan kaukojunayhteyksien kehittämistä niin en usko että tämä toteutuu ikinä. Eikä varsinkaan Oulun korkeudella saada enää kovastikaan hyötyä jokatuntisesta liikenteestä.

Suurempia konkreettisia hyötyjä saataisiin mm. kehittämällä myös poikittaisyhteyksiä, esim. Tampere-Lahti-Imatra. Eivät kaikki matkusta vain Helsingin suuntaan.

Muuten: tarkkaan ottaen neljä kaukojunaa tunnissa Tampereelta taitaisi kyllä onnistua jo (ne hännät yksiraiteisille rataosille olisivat pullonkaula silti). Käytännössä edellyttäisi kai IC:iden ja Pendolinojen matka-aikojen yhdenmukaistamista. Näin saataisiin ratakapasiteetti tehokkaimmin hyödynnettyä. Ja kun käytössä olisi ohjausvaunuja, junat käännettäisiin Helsingissä nopeasti eikä lisäraiteitakaan tarvittaisi.

Ihan mielenkiinnosta: onko tällaisia kaukoliikenteen kehittämisvisioita konkreettisesti dokumentoitu jossakin? Aiotaanko tällaista joskus toteuttaa ja millä aikataululla vision muita palasia aiotaan ajaa?

----------


## teme

OT:stä, empiirisesti ottaen Helsingin ratikkavalot toimii niin että vihreä tarkoittaa että voi mennä yli katsomatta ja punainen että kävelijät katsoo että tuleeko ratikkaa ennen kuin menevät kiskojen yli. Mikä on ihan hyvä ja toimiva käytäntö, se pitäisi vaan muuttaa niin että on pelkkä punainen joka viestitään äänimerkillä (näkövammaiset), valoilla (musta niitä kiskoledejä voisi myös käyttää tähän), puomeilla, tms. Mikään muu ei käytännössä muutu kuin että ratikat ei seiso turhaan jalankulkijavaloissa, myös etuisuus käytännössä toimii jo nyt niin että jalankulkijat väistää ratikkaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:13 ----------




> H/K nimenomaan on objektiivista faktaa niin paljon kuin sitä voi olla. Toki liikennehankkeiden arvottamiseen liittyy aina asioita, joista jokaisella voi olla erilaisia näkemyksiä (vaikkapa siitä lähtien, että kuuluuko motorisoituun liikenteeseen panostaa ollenkaan vai pitäisikö palata hevoskärryihin), mutta sen takia esim. ajan arvolle on määritelty yhtenäinen arvo.


Mikä on väärin.  :Smile:  Oikein on laskettu esimerkiksi brittien malleissa, aika Cityyn menevissä työmatkajunissa on esimerkiksi kalliimpaa koska Cityssä on korkeammat palkat. Mistä pääsee mielenkiintoisin tasa-arvokysymyksiin, jos ajan arvo ko. henkilön palkkaa sidottu niin se tarkoittaa sitä että hyvätuloisten liikkuminen on tärkeämpää. Toinen kiinalainen yksityiskohta suomalaisessa mallissa on (muistaakseni) se että junassa käytetty työmatka-aika on vähemmän arvokasta kuin autossa, koska junassa voi tehdä töitä. Tuo on sinänsä ihan totta, mutta johtaa aika hassuihin lopputuloksiin, tuolla perusteella on kannattavampaa nopeuttaa automatkailua vaikka se ihan samoin perustein laskee kokonaistuottavuutta.




> H/K:n tarkoitus on nimenomaan olla se työkalu, jolla hankkeita voisi vertailla keskenään, mutta kuten totesit, niin varsinkaan joukkoliikennehankkeissa se ei onnistu, koska H/K ei huomioi esim. vaikutuksia kaupunkirakenteeseen (joukkoliikennehankkeiden tapauksessa se vaikutus on yleensä positiivinen, joissakin tiehankkeissa se voi olla negatiivinen). Siitä huolimatta H/K osoittaa Pisaran olevan kannattava, H/K:n puutteiden vuoksi on vain epäselvää miten sen kannattavuus suhtautuu muihin hankkeisiin.


YHTALIn ohjeissa lukee ihan suoraan että hankkeita joilla on merkittäviä kaupunkirakenteellisia, aluerakenteellisia, tms. vaikutuksia ei tule tarkastella normaali laskentavoin, koska ne eivät siihen sovellu, ja tulisi tehdä jos ei tehdä -vertailuskenaario. Käytännössä tuo koskee jokaista isompaa ratahanketta, ja ainoa kerta kun tiedän tuollaisen tehdyn on Keravan kaupunkirata, todettiin kannattavaksi maankäyttöhyötyjen perusteella.

Junaliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvattamisen hyödyt on minusta merkittävimmät nimenomaan Keski-Uusimalla (Järvenpää, Kerava...) ko. alueiden maankäyttöön liittyen. Se massiivinen perusparannus rataverkkoon pitäisi jotenkin sitoa maankäyttöön siellä, ei siitä oikein iloa ole jos ei niitä asemien seutuja kaavoiteta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaukoliikennettä palvelevat hankkeet eivät kyllä millään tavalla liity pisaraan. Ne voidaan toteuttaa irrallaan pisarasta ja silti saadaan samat hyödyt. Jotain mainitunkaltaisia paikallisia hyötyjä voi kyllä syntyä, mutta niiden maksumieheksi ei voida vaatia koko Suomea.


No ei voi. Mutta tällä perusteella valtio voi osallistua jonkin verran suuremmalla osuudella hankkeeseen kuin tuolla perinteisellä 30%.




> Mutta lähinnä yritin kysyä kovia numeroita liikenteen kasvuennusteista ja vastaavista asoista. Tähän mennessä pisaran hyödyt on ollut pehmeä tarina, johon on helppo uskoa jos ei kyseenalaista mitään. Mutta numeroita ei ole juuri kauheasti esitelty.


Numeroita tuskin pystytään kovin paljoa antamaankaan. Hyötyjä luetellessani melkoinen osa hyödyistä oli ns. strategisia, eli Pisara mahdollistaa muita hankkeita, jotka oletettavasti sitten ovat hyödyllisiä. Hyötyjä on vain paha arvioida, kun ei ole tiedossa, miten näitä jatkohankkeita toteutetaan. Toistaiseksi on vain niin sanotusti visioitu ja kasvua seudulle odotetaan sellaiset 50% seuraavaan muutamaan vuosikymmeneen. Kun on jokin päätös siitä, mihin nämä asukkaat sijoitetaan ja mitä ratoja rakennetaan, pystytään myös ennustamaan liikennemääriä.

Välittömistä vaikutuksista sitten kyllä on laskelmia Pisaran YVA-raportissa. Selvä kova fakta on, että matkatarve Helsingin niemelle ei juurikaan kasva, koska Helsingin kantakaupunki ei kasva eikä siten sinne tule uusia matkakohteita. Pasilaan on suunnitteilla paljon uutta rakentamista ja se tietenkin lisää liikennetarvetta. Sen sijaan olemassaolevan liikenteen kulkutapaosuudet voivat muuttua. YVA:n ennusteiden mukaan kaupunkiratojen matkustajamäärät lisääntyisivät noin 30%. Hankkeen kannattavuus riippuukin pitkälti siitä, voidaanko vastaava vähenemä muussa joukkoliikenteessä hyödyntää kustannuksia leikkaamalla, esimerkiksi lopettamalla suoria bussivuoroja keskustaan. Myös kaupunkirata-asemien saavutettavuus paranee, eli maanarvo nousee.

Siitä olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että argumentointi varsinkin julkisuudessa on pyörinyt varsin epämääräisten käsittteiden ympärillä ja Pisaran hyödyiksi lasketaan kaikenlaista tarkemmin määrittelemätöntä hyvää. Hyvänä esimerkkinä on Helsingin rautatieaseman ratapihan "ruuhkaisuus". Ruuhkaisuus on sinällään hyvin määritelty käsite aikatauluttomassa liikenteessä, mutta rautateillä ei määritelmällisesti edes voi olla ruuhkaa kuin vain poikkeustilanteessa, missä liikenne ei enää noudata aikataulua. Ratapihan ruuhkaisuus on siis jonkinlainen analogia, jolla oletettavasti tarkoitetaan joko häiriöherkkyyttä taikka lisäkapasiteetin puutetta. Ainoa mitä tiedämme on, että Pisara "vähentää ratapihan ruuhkaisuutta". Tämän takia oikeastaan kirjoitinkin taas tästä aiheesta: kyllä Pisaran hyötyjä voi esittää konkreettisestikin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:46 ----------




> Jos häiriöstä pisaran toiminnassa ei olisi sanottavampaa haittaa, eikö se itse asiassa tarkoita samalla että sen toimimisesta ei ole sanottavampaa hyötyä?


Eli jos toimiva varajärjestely on olemassa, niin varsinaisesta järjestelmästä ei ole sanottavampaa hyötyä?




> Miten voi olla kohtuuttoman kallis hanke, joka on silti järkevä? Normaalisti kai sitä voi olla joko järkevä TAI kohtuuttoman kallis?


Vähän huono sanavalinta. Tarkoitin sanoa, että Pisara tuottaa hyötyja ja hankkeen lähtökohdat ovat ainakin sikäli järkeviä, että tarkempi suunnittelu on mielekästä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No ei voi. Mutta tällä perusteella valtio voi osallistua jonkin verran suuremmalla osuudella hankkeeseen kuin tuolla perinteisellä 30%.


Miksi suuremmalla osuudella eikä normaalilla kolmanneksella, joka lienee vielä jotenkin perusteltavissa? Mitä ovat ne lisähyödyt, jotka perustelevat lisäpanostuksen?




> Numeroita tuskin pystytään kovin paljoa antamaankaan. Hyötyjä luetellessani melkoinen osa hyödyistä oli ns. strategisia, eli Pisara mahdollistaa muita hankkeita, jotka oletettavasti sitten ovat hyödyllisiä. Hyötyjä on vain paha arvioida, kun ei ole tiedossa, miten näitä jatkohankkeita toteutetaan. Toistaiseksi on vain niin sanotusti visioitu ja kasvua seudulle odotetaan sellaiset 50% seuraavaan muutamaan vuosikymmeneen. Kun on jokin päätös siitä, mihin nämä asukkaat sijoitetaan ja mitä ratoja rakennetaan, pystytään myös ennustamaan liikennemääriä.


Tämä on mielestäni osa ongelmaa. Hankkeita niputetaan yhteen, mutta se miten ne oikeasti kytkeytyvät yhteen tai mahdollistavat toisiaan jää epäselväksi. Väitän että ne hankkeet, jotka nyt liitetään pisaraan, voidaan toteuttaa yhtä lailla ilman pisaraa. Ja hyötyjä saadaan silti. Joidenkin hankkeiden osalta pisara saattaa hieman parantaa toisen hankkeen hyötyä, mutta avoimeksi jää onko parannus missään suhteessa hintaan sekä onko lisääntynyttä kapasiteettia oikeasti tarkoitus hyödyntää maksimaalisesti.




> Siitä olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että argumentointi varsinkin julkisuudessa on pyörinyt varsin epämääräisten käsittteiden ympärillä ja Pisaran hyödyiksi lasketaan kaikenlaista tarkemmin määrittelemätöntä hyvää. Hyvänä esimerkkinä on Helsingin rautatieaseman ratapihan "ruuhkaisuus". Ruuhkaisuus on sinällään hyvin määritelty käsite aikatauluttomassa liikenteessä, mutta rautateillä ei määritelmällisesti edes voi olla ruuhkaa kuin vain poikkeustilanteessa, missä liikenne ei enää noudata aikataulua. Ratapihan ruuhkaisuus on siis jonkinlainen analogia, jolla oletettavasti tarkoitetaan joko häiriöherkkyyttä taikka lisäkapasiteetin puutetta. Ainoa mitä tiedämme on, että Pisara "vähentää ratapihan ruuhkaisuutta". Tämän takia oikeastaan kirjoitinkin taas tästä aiheesta: kyllä Pisaran hyötyjä voi esittää konkreettisestikin.


Juuri näin. Mitä enemmän soopaa julkisuudessa esitetään pisarasta, sen syvemmälle hautautuvat mahdolliset todellisetkin hyödyt.




> Eli jos toimiva varajärjestely on olemassa, niin varsinaisesta järjestelmästä ei ole sanottavampaa hyötyä?


Riippuu ihan järjestelmän ja varajärjestelmän hintasuhteesta. Jos järjestelmä maksaa mansikoita ja varajärjestelmä on puoli-ilmainen mutta kuitenkin ihan toimiva, voidaan perustellusti kysyä miksei varajärjestelmä voisi olla pääasiallinen järjestelmä ja voisiko rahoja käyttää jotenkin muuten. Tämä pätee yleisemminkin kuin raideliikenteeseen. Tulee mieleen esim. tietotekniikan hyödyntäminen monessa kohteessa, missä pärjäisi yksinkertaisemmallakin järjestelmällä, ja jopa toimivammin.




> Vähän huono sanavalinta. Tarkoitin sanoa, että Pisara tuottaa hyötyja ja hankkeen lähtökohdat ovat ainakin sikäli järkeviä, että tarkempi suunnittelu on mielekästä.


Tarkempi suunnittelu lieneekin tarpeen ennen kuin toteutuksesta tai edes toteuttamiskelpoisuudesta voidaan päättää lopullisesti. Koko ajan nousee uusia kysymyksiä jopa ratkaisun teknisestä toteuttamiskelpoisuudesta eikä näillä voi olla olematta olennaista merkitystä koko hankkeen hintalappuunkin. Tämän suunnittelun ei pidä kuitenkaan olla esteenä sille, että muita hankkeita viedään samaan aikaan eteenpäin ja toteutetaankin. Esimerkiksi lukuisat raitiohankkeet tulisi saada työn alle pikaisesti, ja näkisin että lentoratakin pitäisi tehdä ennen pisaraa. Se on kiireellisempi ja tärkeämpi hanke.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sanokaa nyt Pisaran puolustajat, milloin rataverkon kapasiteetti Helsingissä on riittävä? Kuinka monta ihmistä tänne on saatava tulemaan tai lähtemään yhden tunnin aikana? Kuinka monta kolmen tunnin ruuhkan aikana ja kuinka monta koko päivän aikana? ...
> 
> Jos on teidän vaikea kertoa, mikä kapasiteetin pitää olla, niin kertokaapa sitten, miten paljon Pisara kasvattaa kaukoliikenteen kapasiteettia nykyiseen nähden? Onko vastaus, että yhden junavuoron, kun täällä on kai esitetty, että maksimi on nyt 11 junaa ja hyväksytään, että Pasilan pohjoispuolella kaukojunaraiteiden kapasiteetti on 12 junaa. Vai onko tämä väärin ja kapasiteetin kasvu on jotain muuta?


Ei siis ole tullut näihin vastauksia. Tai tuli, niiltä, jotka eivät ole Pisaran puolustajia.

Ehkä minun pitää sitten vastata jotain itse.

Mutta ennen sitä toteamus siitä, että asioilla on määrällinen ja laadullinen puolensa. Molemmat puolet on otettava huomioon, muuten mennään metsään. Esimerkki tästä: Applen iPhonesta valitettiin viime talvena, ettei se kestä pakkasta. Ja muistaakseni Apple vahvisti, että niin on, ei ole ollut tarkoituskaan, että iPhonea käytetään pakkasessa. Siis huono puhelin? On mahdollista valmistaa iPhonesta versio, joka kestää vaikka -50 astetta. Mutta onko se tarpeen? Käytännössä on kuitenkin niin, että kun kaupassa on tavallinen iPhone hintaan 500  ja pakkas-iPhone hintaan 2000 , ei liene vaikea arvata, kumpia ostetaan. Myös Suomen Lapissa. Sama periaate pätee Pisaraan. Tietenkin sillä saadaan jotain. Mutta tarvitaanko sitä ja jos tarvitaan, mitä siitä kannattaa maksaa.

Sitten niihin kysymyksiin ja vastauksiin.

Ensimmäinen kysymys oli: Mikä on Helsingissä riittävä kapasiteetti?

KSV:n tilaston (KSV:n julkaisu Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä 2010) mukaan aamulla klo 6-9 tulee lähijunissa nyt 29.000 ihmistä Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin. Saman tilaston mukaan huipputunnin osuus on 45 %, jolloin huipputunnissa tulee 13.000 ihmistä. Kaupunkiradoilla on 5 minuutin vuoroväli eli 12 junaa tunnissa. Rantaradalla kaupunkiradan matkustajat mahtuvat kahden vanhan Sm-yksiön (4 vaunua) juniin ja pääradalla kolmen vanhan Sm-yksikön (6 vaunua) juniin. Pääradalla tosin 10 % matkustajista joutuu 6 vaunun junissa seisomaan. Tämä on siis nykytilannetta (vuosi 2010).

Pisaran YVAn mukaan seudun väestö kasvaa 28 % vuoteen 2035. YVA ei kerro, paljonko lähijunien matkamäärä kasvaa nykyisestä, koska YVA:ssa verrataan vain siihen, etteivät kaupunkiradan junat enää tule Helsinkiin. Sivun 41 taulukosta 6.2 voi laskea, että huipputuntina Pasilan pohjoispuolelta tulisi 15.000 matkustajaa, jolloin kasvu olisi 15 % nykyisestä. Jos kasvu olisi sama kuin väestön kasvu, tulijoita olisi 16.600 huipputuntina. (Pisaran YVA:n liikenne-ennuste siis lähtee siitä, että lähijunaliikenteen käyttö eli kulkumuoto-osuus tulee laskemaan.)

Kumpaan kasvuennusteeseen pitäisi uskoa? YVA:n luvuilla kaupunkiratojen junissa olisi 608 (Rantaradalla) ja 642 (pääradalla) matkustajaa. Jos junan käyttö kasvaa väestön suhteessa, yhdessä junassa on keskimäärin 690 matkustajaa. Vuoden 2035 kaupunkirataliikenne siis onnistuu kolmen junayksikön junilla siten, että Pasilaan tultaessa on hieman seisovia matkustajia.

Vastaus ensimmäiseen kysymykseen siis on: Rataverkon kapasiteetti Helsingissä on kaupunkirataliikenteen eli Pisaran liikenteen kannalta riittävä jo nyt. Ainakin vuoteen 2035.

Entä mitä Pisara vaikuttaa kaupunkirataliikenteen kapasiteettiin? Pisarassa ajetaan tietenkin samaa vuoroväliä kuin maanpäällisillä kaupunkiradoilla. Pisaran asemat näyttävät olevan 230 metriä pitkiä, eli lyhyempiä kuin nykyiset Ranta- ja pääradan kaupunkiratojen asemat. Pisara *vähentää* kaupunkiratojen kapasiteettia, koska Pisaran asemat ovat lyhyempiä kuin nykyiset asemat. Onpa hyödyllinen hanke!

Toinen kysymys oli Pisaran vaikutus kaukoliikenteen kapasiteettiin.

Kuten Juha P Korhosen, Janihyvärisen ja Elmo Allenin viesteissä jo oli, Pisara ei sisällä uusia raiteita Pasilaan eikä Pasilan pohjoispuolelle. Asia käy selville Pisaran yleissuunnitelman sivulta 10 kuvasta 3.1.

Kauko- ja taajamajunien määrän rajoittaa Pasilan pohjoispuolinen rataverkko, jonka kapasiteetti on 2 x 12 junaa tunnissa yhteen suuntaan välittömästi Pasilan pohjoispuolella. Tämäkään ei ole teoreettinen maksimi, sillä nykyinen kulunvalvonta sallii 4 minuutin vuorovälin eli 15 junaa tunnissa. 12 junaan siis sisältyy jo 25 % pelivaraa. Toisaalta, Pisaran yhteydessä esitetään kulunvalvonnan muuttamista siten, että voidaan liikennöidä 3 minuutin vuorovälillä eli 20 junaa tunnissa. Siihen nähden tässä käytetty 12 junaa sisältää 67 % pelivaraa toiminnalliseen, ei edes teoreettiseen maksimiin nähden.

Pisara vapauttaa Helsingin 19 päättyvästä raiteesta 8 raidetta, jotka nyt ovat kaupunkiratojen käytössä. Mutta se ei lisää kaukojunien määrää. Nytkin käytössä olevat 11 raidetta pystyvät käsittelemään enemmän saapuvia ja lähteviä junia kuin 24 saapuvaa ja 24 lähtevää junaa tunnissa. Pisin kahden lähdön väli on veturivetoisilla junilla, joilla tehdään veturin vaihto. Yksi raide kykenee hoitamaan 3 lähtöä tunnissa (eikö 20 min. ole nykyään lyhin veturijunien lähtöväli samalta raiteelta?). 11 raidetta hoitaa siten 33 lähtöä, 9 lähtöä eli 75 % enemmän kuin radat kykenevät välittämään.

Vastaus toiseen kysymykseen siis on, ettei Pisaran 750 miljoonan euron investointi kasvata kaukojunaliikenteen kapasiteettia.

Toisaalta Pisaran tekemättä jättäminen ei myöskään rajoita kaukojunaliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvua. KSV:n tilaston mukaan pääradan kaukojunissa aamuruuhkan matkamäärä on 2800. Junia klo 6-9 tulee 12, keskimäärin tulee 230 matkustajaa junaa kohden. Nämä mahtuvat yhteen Pendolinoon (283 hlö), kolmen 2-kerrosvaunun junaan (113 hlö/vaunu) tai kuuden makuuvaunun junaan (38 hlö/vaunu). Pääradan henkilökapasiteetti 2-kerrosvaunuina laskettuna on 19.000 matkustajaa tunnissa. Pendolinoina maksimikapasiteetti on 6800 matkustajaa tunnissa. Ja nyt siis _kolmen_ tunnin aikana tulee pääradalla 2800 matkustajaa.

Näitä lukuja voi suhteuttaa kaukoliikenteen toteutuneeseen muutokseen. Ilman vuotta 2008 ja sen 17 % kasvua kaukojunaliikenteen kasvu on ollut alle prosentin vuositasolla. Keskimäärin muutos vuodesta 2000 vuoteen 2009 vastaa vuoden 2008 kasvupiikin kanssa 1,7 % tasaista vuosikasvua. Jos vuosikasvu olisi sama vuoteen 2035, kaukoliikenne lisääntyisi silloin 52 %. Koko aamun ruuhkatuntien kaukoliikenteen matkamäärä pääradalla vuonna 2035 voitaisiin tuoda väljästi tunnissa pelkillä Pendolinoilla.

Siis vastaus kysymykseen, paljonko Helsinkiin tulevan ratakapasiteetin pitäisi kasvaa on: ei ollenkaan. Ainakaan vuoteen 2035.

Miten sitten hoidetaan liikenne, jos tulee Lentorata, HELI-rata ja kaupunkirata Klaukkalaan? Kuten Pisaran yleissuunnitelman sivulta 10 kuvasta 3.2 nähdään, Pasilaan voidaan tuoda pohjoisesta yksi rata lisää. Pasila ei levene vielä kahdella radalla lisää, eikä tarvitsekaan. Sillä junissa matkustavien ihmisten määrä ei edellytä sitä, että Helsinkiin tulee Pasilan pohjoispuolelta 2 kaupunkirataa ja 5 muuta rataa, yhteensä 14 raidetta, jolla jokaisella kulkee junia 5 minuutin välein. Ei ainakaan vuonna 2035, ei edes 2050.

Junaliikenteessä on kasvupotentiaalia vuosikymmeniksi sekä junien vaunumäärän lisäyksessä että kulunvalvonnan ja siten olemassa olevien ratojen välityskyvyn lisäyksessä, sillä ei Helsingin seutukaan voi kasvaa rajattomalla nopeudella. Jos seutu kasvaa 2 %, se olisi kova tahti. Pisaran YVA:n kasvuennuste on 1 % vuosikasvu. Junaliikenteen kapasiteetin näkökulmasta Pisaralle ei ole tarvetta tällä vuosisadalla.

Se on sitten ihan toinen juttu, jos halutaan parantaa Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuutta lähijunien käyttäjille. Mutta puhutaan sitten siitä, sen hyödyistä ja kustannuksista suhteessa hyötyyn, kuten Ville O Turunen viestissään kirjoitti. Ja puhutaan myös siitä, kuka Pisaran paikallisesta hyödystä maksaa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Entä mitä Pisara vaikuttaa kaupunkirataliikenteen kapasiteettiin? Pisarassa ajetaan tietenkin samaa vuoroväliä kuin maanpäällisillä kaupunkiradoilla. Pisaran asemat näyttävät olevan 230 metriä pitkiä, eli lyhyempiä kuin nykyiset Ranta- ja pääradan kaupunkiratojen asemat. Pisara *vähentää* kaupunkiratojen kapasiteettia, koska Pisaran asemat ovat lyhyempiä kuin nykyiset asemat. Onpa hyödyllinen hanke!


Onko laiturien pituus kaupunkiradoilla jossain nykyään rajoittava tekijä? Itse juuri totesit, että matkustajat mahtuvat kolmen Sm2-yksikön juniin hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Pisaran ja Kehäradan asemille pitäisi mahtua kolmen Flirtin juna, yht. 780 istumapaikkaa. Vuoteen 2035 mennessä on varmaan ollut mahdollista tarvittaessa hankkia kaksikerroksistakin kalustoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko laiturien pituus kaupunkiradoilla jossain nykyään rajoittava tekijä?


Toinen kysymys on, mikä se laitureiden rajoittava pituus sitten nykyään on. Missä kaupunkirata-asemalla on lyhin laituri ja kuinka pitkä se on? Riittääkö se neljään Sm5:een (300 m) vai vain viiteen Sm1-4:ään (275 m)?

Lisäksi on minustakin täysin relevantti kysymys onko sillä jotain merkitystä. Tuleeko meille jossain nähtävissä olevassa skenaariossa eteen tilanne, jossa tuo n. 1400 matkustajan kapasiteetti ei riitä? Onhan metrossakin riittänyt 130-metriset junat (vaikka sitä nyt alaspäin vedetäänkin), ja kaupunkiratojen kapasiteetti voidaan tarpeen tullen puolitoistakertaistaa 2-kerroksisilla junilla, ja kulunvalvonnalla päästään helposti 3 minuuttiin.

Minusta on vähän outoa, että sama ihminen on huolissaan siitä, että riittääkö kapasiteetti 40 000 ihmistä tunnissa kantakaupungin lähijunille, ja mainostaa raitioteiden "rajatonta" teoreettista n. 25 000 hengen tuntikapasiteettia täyttämään kaikki kuviteltavissa oleva kysyntä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta on vähän outoa, että sama ihminen on huolissaan siitä, että riittääkö kapasiteetti 40 000 ihmistä tunnissa kantakaupungin lähijunille, ja mainostaa raitioteiden "rajatonta" teoreettista n. 25 000 hengen tuntikapasiteettia täyttämään kaikki kuviteltavissa oleva kysyntä.


Toisaalta minusta on hieman outoa, että pisaraa perustellaan sillä että tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia lähijunille (ja sitä saadaan tunneliraiteita rakentamalla) ja samalla kuitenkin pienennetään koko järjestelmän kapasiteettia (laituripituutta lyhentämällä). No, oikeasti sillä ei tietenkään ole väliä, kun ei niitä pitkiä laitureita tarvita. Mutta tarvitaanko koko pisaraa kapasiteettimielessä, kun kapasiteettia saisi vaikka kuinka junia pidentämällä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko laiturien pituus kaupunkiradoilla jossain nykyään rajoittava tekijä?


Tietääkseni ei.




> Itse juuri totesit, että matkustajat mahtuvat kolmen Sm2-yksikön juniin hamaan tulevaisuuteen.





> Minusta on vähän outoa, että sama ihminen on huolissaan siitä, että riittääkö kapasiteetti 40 000 ihmistä tunnissa kantakaupungin lähijunille, ja mainostaa raitioteiden "rajatonta" teoreettista n. 25 000 hengen tuntikapasiteettia täyttämään kaikki kuviteltavissa oleva kysyntä.


Niinpä. Mutta kun Pisaraa perustellaan sillä, että ratakapasiteetti on loppu ja tarvitaan lisää ja pitää olla pelivaraa. Sen kanssa on ristiriitaista suunnitella ratakapasiteetin alentamista.

Eihän lyhyissä laitureissa ja kaupunkiratojen ratakapasiteetin alentamisessa olisi mitään kummallista, jos Pisaraa perusteltaisiin sillä, että halutaan vain lisätä Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuutta. Silloin voitaisiin todeta metron laiturilyhennysten tapaan, ettei nykyisin tarjolla olevaa suurta ratakapasiteettia koskaan tarvita, joten ratakapasiteettia voi hyvin pienentää.

Mutta kun tällaista selitystä ei voi Pisaran kanssa esittää, koska silloin ei ole perusteltua vaatia valtiota rahoittamaan hanketta, johon Helsingillä ja HSL-kunnilla itsellään ei ole varaa.

Ymmärrän kyllä, miksi Pisaran laiturit on suunniteltu lyhimmäksi mahdolliseksi LiVi:n suunnitteluohjeen mukaisiksi. Korkeuserot ovat ongelma, ja jo nyt ylitetään EU:n rautateiden yhteensopivuusdirektiivin jyrkkyys, kun nousut ovat 4 % ja direktiivi sallii 3,5 %. Ilmeisesti Pisaran kanssa ei olla kiinostuneita sitten EU-rahoituksesta. Tai ehkä on todettu, etteivät rahoitusedellytykset toteudu muutenkaan, joten ei ole tarpeen noudattaa direktiiviä.




> Toinen kysymys on, mikä se laitureiden rajoittava pituus sitten nykyään on. Missä kaupunkirata-asemalla on lyhin laituri ja kuinka pitkä se on? Riittääkö se neljään Sm5:een (300 m) vai vain viiteen Sm1-4:ään (275 m)?


En ole löytänyt laituripituuksia netistä. Rataverkkoselostus ei kerro henkilöliikennepaikkojen laituripituuksia, mikä minusta on kyllä vähän omituista.

Ilmakuvien perusteella Martinlaakson radalla on 230 metrin laiturit, mutta Ranta- ja pääradoilla vähintään 270 metriä. Pidempiäkin on. LiVi:n ohje lähiliikenteen laitureiksi on:Sähkömoottorijunakalustolle 220 tai 270 m.Ruuhkajunien pysähtymispaikoilla 350 m.
350 metriä on myös henkilöliikenteen peruslaituripituus, joka on pakollinen EU:n nopeille junille. Yöjunille laituripituuden on oltava 450 m.

Sm1-2 -yksikön pituus on 51 metriä ja Sm5:n 75 metriä.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Ja miksi VR ajaa nyt kaupunkiradoilla 24 vuoroa tunnissa/rata, jos tämän ketjun mukaan ei teoreettinen maksimi ole mahdollista?


Mutta eihän se ole kaupunkiradoillakaan mahdollinen kuin optimitilanteessa. Kaupunkiratojen liikennettä on tapana harventaa aina häiriön sattuessa. Kaukojunien peruuttaminen on vaikeampaa pidemmän vuorovälin vuoksi, joten on luonnollista, että niiden kanssa pitää olla enemmän pelivaraa. Toinen asia on, että kaukojunaraiteiden kapasiteettia hyödynnetään tarvittaessa myös lähiliikenteen tarpeisiin, jos raiteita on pois käytöstä.

----------


## jawahl

> iso ja moneen kertaan julkisuudessakin käsitelty ongelma junaliikenteelle on Helsingin aseman ja ratapihan kapasiteetti ja siihen Pisara kyllä vaikuttaisi helpottavasti. On siis noita mainitsemiasi haasteita, jotka kaukohenkilöliikenne kohtaa matkoillaan, mutta myös se Suomen vilkkaimman aseman kapasiteettiongelma.


Ongelma ei ole Helsingin aseman kapasiteetti, vaan muun rataverkon ongelmat, jotka aiheuttavat asemalle kapasiteetin turhaa lisätarvetta. Aseman kapasiteetti riittäisi jo nyt huomattavasti isommalle vuoromäärälle kuin mitä nyt ajetaan (suurin tehosuhde nyt 15/24, tai 4 min. kulunvalvonnalla 15/30). Ongelma asemalla tulee siitä, että junat myöhästelevät Pisaran pohjoispuolella olevien syiden vuoksi (ja lisäksi VR:n/LiVi:n operatiivisten ongelmien vuoksi). 

Eli kysymys kuuluu: Laitetaanko ongelmien oikeat syyt kuntoon miljardilla eurolla (radat, kalusto ja toiminta kuntoon koko rataverkolla), vai annetaanko todellisten syiden aiheuttajien olla edelleen retuperällä ja pannaan vain se miljardi oikeiden ongelmien aiheuttamien oireiden osahoitoon yhdelle pienelle läntille Pisaraan? Eikä se Pisara edelleenkään poista suurinta osaa oireista, koska ne junat myöhästyvät edelleen Pisaran jälkeenkin maakunnissa ja operatiivisessa toiminnassa olevien ongelmien vuoksi ja näin ollen tulevat Helsinkiin myöhässä ja lähtevät sieltä myöhässä. 

Pisaran oikea hyöty on se, että sillä saadaan Helsingin lähijunien käyttäjille saavutettavuutta kahden aseman verran lisää ja saadaan ehkä muutama lähijunavuoro lisää (edellyttäen, että otetaan iso riski ja käytetään Pisaran teoreettinen maksimivetokyky). Hyötyä saa myös rakennusteollisuus (kenties VR-rata). Hyödyt ovat tuossa. Siksi on väärin väittää, että Pisaralla saadaan kaukojunaliikenne kuntoon ja että se mahdollistaa kaukojunavuorojen lisäämisen.

----------


## petteri

> Niinpä. Mutta kun Pisaraa perustellaan sillä, että ratakapasiteetti on loppu ja tarvitaan lisää ja pitää olla pelivaraa. Sen kanssa on ristiriitaista suunnitella ratakapasiteetin alentamista.


Ratakapasiteetissa on kaksi osaa, yksikkömäärä ja kokonaismatkustajakapasiteetti. Pisara tarvitaan, koska yksikkömäärää ei voida lisätä ilman sitä. Raiteille tarvitaan lisää junia, ei nykyisiin juniin lisää vaunuja 




> Eihän lyhyissä laitureissa ja kaupunkiratojen ratakapasiteetin alentamisessa olisi mitään kummallista, jos Pisaraa perusteltaisiin sillä, että halutaan vain lisätä Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuutta. Silloin voitaisiin todeta metron laiturilyhennysten tapaan, ettei nykyisin tarjolla olevaa suurta ratakapasiteettia koskaan tarvita, joten ratakapasiteettia voi hyvin pienentää.


Tulevaisuudessa tarvitaan junaliikenteessä mahdollisuus ajaa enemmän yksiköitä ja siksi Pisara rakennetaan. Lisäksi viime vuosikymmeninä kaksikerrosvaunut ovat tulleet yleisempään käyttöön, joka sekin mahdollistaa laitureiden lyhentämisen. Jos tulevaisuudessa tulee suuri tarve lisätä kapasiteettia, se onnistuu kaksikerrosjunilla. 





> Ymmärrän kyllä, miksi Pisaran laiturit on suunniteltu lyhimmäksi mahdolliseksi LiVi:n suunnitteluohjeen mukaisiksi. Korkeuserot ovat ongelma, ja jo nyt ylitetään EU:n rautateiden yhteensopivuusdirektiivin jyrkkyys, kun nousut ovat 4 % ja direktiivi sallii 3,5 %. Ilmeisesti Pisaran kanssa ei olla kiinostuneita sitten EU-rahoituksesta. Tai ehkä on todettu, etteivät rahoitusedellytykset toteudu muutenkaan, joten ei ole tarpeen noudattaa direktiiviä.
> 
> ....
> 
> 350 metriä on myös henkilöliikenteen peruslaituripituus, joka on pakollinen EU:n nopeille junille. Yöjunille laituripituuden on oltava 450 m.


Tuon direktiivin suositukset on annettu lähinnä tavarajunia ja pitkiä veturivetoisia junia silmälläpitäen, ei niitä ole tarkoitettu metromaisen lähijunaverkon suunnitteluohjeiksi.

----------


## teme

> Miten sitten hoidetaan liikenne, jos tulee Lentorata, HELI-rata ja kaupunkirata Klaukkalaan? Kuten Pisaran yleissuunnitelman sivulta 10 kuvasta 3.2 nähdään, Pasilaan voidaan tuoda pohjoisesta yksi rata lisää. Pasila ei levene vielä kahdella radalla lisää, eikä tarvitsekaan. Sillä junissa matkustavien ihmisten määrä ei edellytä sitä, että Helsinkiin tulee Pasilan pohjoispuolelta 2 kaupunkirataa ja 5 muuta rataa, yhteensä 14 raidetta, jolla jokaisella kulkee junia 5 minuutin välein. Ei ainakaan vuonna 2035, ei edes 2050.


Kyse on vuoroista eikä matkustajamääristä. Keskeinen asia on Lentorata ja Kerava - Riihimäki lisäraitteet, jälkimmmäinen ei ole edes (suhteessa) kovin kallis. Kapasiteetin puolesta koko Riihimäki - Helsinki välin voisi varmaan hoitaa joka asemalla pysähtyvällä T-junalla, mutta kun se olisi auttamattoman hidas. Vrt. Metro Sipooseen. Sama koskee Klaukkalan rataa, Nikkiläänkään ei minusta toimi K-junan jatko, jne. Ja jos kapasiteetin puolesta olisi mahdollista haaroittaa kaupunkiratoja niin kyllä sillekin keksisi käyttöä, esimerkiksi Hakunilan suunta tai Hista tulee mieleen.

Asian voi kaukoliikenteen kannalta sanoa näinkin päin, ihan matkustajamäärien perusteella saattaisi hyvinkin olla järkevää vähentää kaukojunavuoroja jotta taajamajunia mahtuisi enemmän. Tai sitten lisätä kaukojunille pysähdyksiä. Ihan samaa ratakapasiteettia se on.

Kaupunkirakenteellisesti tässä on minusta kysymys siitä että halutaanko väestönkasvua ohjata Keski-Uusimaalle radanvarsiin, ja kannattavuus riippuu olennaisesti tästä. Toisin sanoen, jos noihin ratainvestointeihin ryhdytään niin tuohon kaavoitukseenkin pitäisi sitoutua. Rahoituksellisesti tämä periaatteessa tarkoittaa että osittain rahat pitäisi ottaa noiden radanvarsien maanarvon noususta, (poliittinen) realismi on sitten asia erikseen. Ajatus että kunnat joidenka alueelle ko. ratainvestoinnit tehdään, eli Pisaran osalta Helsinki ja Lentoradan osalta Vantaa ja Tuusula maksaisivat ko. radat ei ole minusta oikein tai realistista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:18 ----------

Valtion osuus ratahankkeista on "perinteisesti" 70% Uudellamaalla ja 100% maakunnissa. 30% on se mitä saa metroon.

----------


## PNu

> Siksi on väärin väittää, että Pisaralla saadaan kaukojunaliikenne kuntoon ja että se mahdollistaa kaukojunavuorojen lisäämisen.


Ainakaan minä en ole väittänyt, että Pisaran avulla saadaan kaukojunaliikenne kuntoon. Mutta Pisaran tuoma kapasiteetti hyödyttää silti kaukojuniakin. Suomessa ylivoimainen enemmistö kaukoliikenteestä on Helsinki-sidonnaista. Siksi muualle maahan tehtävistä parannuksista jää hyöty melkein saamatta, jos kaikki kuitenkin kaatuu siihen, että Helsingin pää on tukossa.

----------


## Timppak

> Tietääkseni ei.
> 
> En ole löytänyt laituripituuksia netistä. Rataverkkoselostus ei kerro henkilöliikennepaikkojen laituripituuksia, mikä minusta on kyllä vähän omituista.
> 
> Ilmakuvien perusteella Martinlaakson radalla on 230 metrin laiturit, mutta Ranta- ja pääradoilla vähintään 270 metriä. Pidempiäkin on. LiVi:n ohje lähiliikenteen laitureiksi on:Sähkömoottorijunakalustolle 220 tai 270 m.Ruuhkajunien pysähtymispaikoilla 350 m.
> 350 metriä on myös henkilöliikenteen peruslaituripituus, joka on pakollinen EU:n nopeille junille. Yöjunille laituripituuden on oltava 450 m.
> 
> Sm1-2 -yksikön pituus on 51 metriä ja Sm5:n 75 metriä.
> 
> Antero


Pääradan kaupunkiradalla rajoittavin laituripituus on 266m, Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla 270m, Vantaankosken radalla 226m. Eli pisaran 230m laiturit eivät rajoita kauluston määrää eivätkä siten pienennä kapasitettiia. Sm1-2 kaluston pituuksia ei kannata juuri ottaa huomioon kun ne ovat ennen pisaran valmistumista kaikki naulojen raaka-aineena ja oluttölkkeinä. Ainoastaan Sm4 junilla olisi mahdollista ajaa viidellä rungolla muilla linjoilla paitsi Vantaankosken radalla ja tulevalla Kehäradalla, mutta näitä ei taida olla vapaana käytettäväksi kaupunkiradoilla.

Laituripituudet löytyvä Verkkoselostuksesta. Nopeita junia (ilmeisesti tällä tarkoitat suurnopeusjunia) ei Suomessa ole, eikä siten pakollisia EU laituripituuksiakaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sm1-2 -yksikön pituus on 51 metriä


Itse muistin, että 55 m (siitä 275 m). Mutta Wikipedian mukaan se on 53,3 m.

----------


## jawahl

> Mutta Pisaran tuoma kapasiteetti hyödyttää silti kaukojuniakin. Suomessa ylivoimainen enemmistö kaukoliikenteestä on Helsinki-sidonnaista. Siksi muualle maahan tehtävistä parannuksista jää hyöty melkein saamatta, jos kaikki kuitenkin kaatuu siihen, että Helsingin pää on tukossa.


Miksi Helsingin pää on tukossa? Siksi, että kaukojunat tulevat myöhässä Helsinkiin, koska routa-, turvalaite-, yksiraiteisuus-, kalusto-, henkilöstö-, ylläpito-, operatiiviset ja muut ongelmat ovat koko rataverkossa Pisaran ulkopuolella ja siksi junat kasaantuvat Helsinkiin. 

Pisaran lähtökohta on kaukojunien osalta nyt se, että korjataan oire eikä syy. Eli siis pidetään maakuntien radat edelleen rappiolla, annetaan kaluston olla romua, annetaan VR:n/LiVi:n operatiivisen toiminnan olla heikkolaatuista ja ajellaan edelleen junat myöhässä Helsinkiin. Oikeista ongelmista viis, kun vain saadaan miljardilla Pisara Helsingin kaupunkijunille ja kunnon urakka radan-/tunnelinrakentajille. Siinä menee samalla Raide-Jokerin, Laajasalon pikaratikan, Turun ratikan, Turun lähijunan, itämetron jne. valtion tuet tunneliin, kun kaikki raiderahat menevät yhteen oireita (eikä syitä) hieman korjaavaan jättihankkeeseen.

Ja miksi VR voi nyt ajaa Pääradalla 15 kaukovuoroa yhtenä ruuhkatuntina, mutta ei muina tunteina? Tämä on edelleen mysteeri. Ja miksi lähes kaikki maan junaliikenne pitää kierrättää Tikkurilan ja Pasilan kautta, kun matkoja tehdään muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin/Helsingistä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratakapasiteetissa on kaksi osaa, yksikkömäärä ja kokonaismatkustajakapasiteetti. Pisara tarvitaan, koska yksikkömäärää ei voida lisätä ilman sitä.


Väärin, ratakapasiteetissa on vain yksi osa, junien määrä. Matkustajakapasiteetti määräytyy junan ominaisuuksista. Eikä Pisara lisää junien määrää. Junien määrään vaikuttaa ratojen turvalaitteiden muuttaminen sallimaan nykyistä lyhyempi vuoroväli. Tämä muutos on täysin Pisarasta riippumaton.




> Raiteille tarvitaan lisää junia, ei nykyisiin juniin lisää vaunuja ... 
> Tulevaisuudessa tarvitaan junaliikenteessä mahdollisuus ajaa enemmän yksiköitä ja siksi Pisara rakennetaan.


Olen juuri osoittanut, ettei tarvita lisää yksiköitä. En ole myöskään nähnyt missään suunnitelmia siitä, että VR-Yhtymä olisi kiinnostunut pilkkomaan nykyisiä juniaan vielä lyhyemmiksi. VR-Yhtymän strategia on päin vastoin ollut päinvastainen, eli junavuorojen määrän vähentäminen.




> Tuon direktiivin suositukset on annettu lähinnä tavarajunia ja pitkiä veturivetoisia junia silmälläpitäen, ei niitä ole tarkoitettu metromaisen lähijunaverkon suunnitteluohjeiksi.


Ei ole. Tavaraliikenne on siellä määritelty erikseen. Sille sallitaan 1,25 %. Pisara ei ole metro vaan osa kansallista rataverkkoa. On yhdentekevää miten sinä tulkitset direktiivejä, Pisaraa tuo EU-direktiivi kuitenkin koskee.




> Pisaran lähtökohta on kaukojunien osalta nyt se, että korjataan oire eikä syy.


Tämä se onkin täysin nurinkurista. Tässäkin on viime viesteissä perusteltu ponnekkaasti, että Pisaraa tarvitaan kaikenlaisten häiriötilanteiden vuoksi. Toisin sanoen, ei pyritä poistamaa vikoja vaan lisäämään vikasietoisuutta. Vikasietoisuus on toki tärkeä asia laitteiden ja järjestelmien suunnittelussa, mutta aina on ensisijainen suunnittelutavoite poistaa viat. En kyllä keksi äkkiä yhtään muuta teknologiaa tai elämänalaa, jossa ei pyritä poistamaa vikoja.




> Itse muistin, että 55 m (siitä 275 m). Mutta Wikipedian mukaan se on 53,3 m.


51 metriä on korin pituus. Laituritarpeeseen pitää tietty laskea lisäksi kytkimet, eli käyttää pituutta puskinten päitse.




> Laituripituudet löytyvä Verkkoselostuksesta. Nopeita junia (ilmeisesti tällä tarkoitat suurnopeusjunia) ei Suomessa ole, eikä siten pakollisia EU laituripituuksiakaan.


Kiitos, niinpäs löytyykin. Ihmettelinkin, kun muistan joskus näitä katselleeni, ja nyt ei löytynyt. Mutta nykyään onkin kaksi samaa asiaa kuvaavaa dokumenttia: Rataverkon kuvaus ja Verkkoselostus.

En muuten viittaisi kintaalla siihen, että Sm1-2 -junat joskus poistuvat, joten noin 50 metrin pituisten junien käyttämisestä ei tarvitse välittää. Sitten kun meilläkin ryhdytään eurooppalaiseen vapaan rataverkon käytäntöön, tänne voi hyvinkin tulla ja varmasti tuleekin muutakin kalustoa kuin Stadlerin valmistamia Sm5-junia. Juuri siksi EU haluaa harmonisoida julkisia rataverkkoja, jotta kansalaisten eduksi niillä voi tulla liikennöimään parhaat ja edullisimmat liikennöitsijät, eivät ainoastaan monopolit.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja miksi lähes kaikki maan junaliikenne pitää kierrättää Tikkurilan ja Pasilan kautta, kun matkoja tehdään muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin/Helsingistä?


Tällä nyt ei sinänsä ole suurta merkitystä Helsingin kysyntään ja kapasiteettiin, ainakin mikäli uskomme janihyvärisen perusteluja vaihdottomien yhteyksien mahdollisuuksista. Helsingin vaihtomatkustajathan muodostavat erittäin marginaalisen osan Helsinkiin tulevista matkustajista (koska vaihdollinen palvelu on niin huonoa), joten tarjonta on suunniteltu nimenomaan Helsinkiin ja seudulle päättyviä matkoja silmällä pitäen. Paremmat poikittaisyhteydet eivät siis vähennä Tikkurilan ja Pasilan kautta "kiertäviä" junia. Jos poikittaisyhteyksillä on niin runsas kysyntä kuin optimistit sen uskovat olevan, se ennemminkin luo lisää paineita lisätä myös Helsinkiin tulevia junia, kun junaliikenteen suosio yleisesti kasvaa.

----------


## petteri

> Olen juuri osoittanut, ettei tarvita lisää yksiköitä. En ole myöskään nähnyt missään suunnitelmia siitä, että VR-Yhtymä olisi kiinnostunut pilkkomaan nykyisiä juniaan vielä lyhyemmiksi. VR-Yhtymän strategia on päin vastoin ollut päinvastainen, eli junavuorojen määrän vähentäminen.


Osoittanut? Onkos tuo kiistaton fakta? Ei minusta. Olet selkeästi ilmaissut mielipiteesi, ettei lisää yksiköitä tarvita junaliikenteessä ja että mielestäsi raskasraideliikennettä ole muutenkaan syytä voimakkaasti kehittää. Faktana tuota arvovalintaa voi tuskin pitää.

Siinä olet oikeassa, että VR joutuu kyllä jo ensi talvena vähentämään vuoroja kun Helsingin pää on liian tukossa, Pisara helpottaisi tilannetta, muttei toki ratkaise kaikkia ongelmia, kun raideliikenteessä on monenlaisia pullonkauloja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja miksi VR voi nyt ajaa Pääradalla 15 kaukovuoroa yhtenä ruuhkatuntina, mutta ei muina tunteina? Tämä on edelleen mysteeri.


Eikö tämä ollut 15 lähi-, taajama- ja kaukojunaa yhteensä? Minä en ainakaan Tikkurilasta Pasilaan saa kuin 15 junaa yhteensä matkahausta.

Minusta siinä ei ole mitään mysteeriä. Rautatieasemallahan kapasiteettia ei käytetä teoreettiseen maksimiinsa asti, joten sitä käytetään puskurina siihen, että ruuhkatuntina voidaan junat ajattaa Helsinkiin ja puretaan ne asemalta pois vasta kun ehditään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:15 ----------




> En ole myöskään nähnyt missään suunnitelmia siitä, että VR-Yhtymä olisi kiinnostunut pilkkomaan nykyisiä juniaan vielä lyhyemmiksi. VR-Yhtymän strategia on päin vastoin ollut päinvastainen, eli junavuorojen määrän vähentäminen.


Jos nyt vielä puhutaan Pisaran kapasiteetista, niin sehän ei ole VR:n asia ollenkaan, vaan VR (tulevaisuudessa jokin muu yhtiö toivottavasti) ajaa siellä tasan niin monta junaa kuin HSL tilaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:17 ----------




> Eikö tämä ollut 15 lähi-, taajama- ja kaukojunaa yhteensä? Minä en ainakaan Tikkurilasta Pasilaan saa kuin 15 junaa yhteensä matkahausta.


Itse itseäni korjaten: sen viittaamasi tlajusen viestin mukaan niitä kauko-/taajamajunia (kaukoraiteita käyttäviä) on 11.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Osoittanut? Onkos tuo kiistaton fakta? Ei minusta. Olet selkeästi ilmaissut mielipiteesi, ettei lisää yksiköitä tarvita junaliikenteessä ja että mielestäsi raskasraideliikennettä ole muutenkaan syytä voimakkaasti kehittää. Faktana tuota arvovalintaa voi tuskin pitää.


Melkoinen looginen loikka. Pisarafanaatikot sanovat että se tarvitaan, koska kapasiteetti on käytetty loppuun. Mutta kun ei ole käytetty. Sotket tässä nyt kapasiteetin palvelutason parantamiseen. Pisaraa on perusteltu välttämättömyytenä, mutta ei se ole välttämättömyys. Nykyisen tasoinen palvelu voidaan säilyttää ilmankin. Vuorovälien tihentäminen on palvelutason parantamista, samoin jakelun uudelleenohjaus.

Problematiikka siis menee niin, että halutaanko miljardilla parantaa palvelutasoa ja onko pisara paras mahdollinen tapa tehdä se. Ei niin, että nykyinen palvelutaso romahtaa tai kapasiteetti ei riittäisi sille, jos pisaraa ei tehdä.

Hyvä pointti muuten, että HSL päättää pisaran liikenteestä. Onko HSL:llä halua tai rahaa kasvattaa valtavasti vuoromääriä kun jo nykyiset VR:n hinnat aiheuttavat hampaiden kiristelyä?

----------


## PNu

> Miksi Helsingin pää on tukossa? Siksi, että kaukojunat tulevat myöhässä Helsinkiin, koska routa-, turvalaite-, yksiraiteisuus-, kalusto-, henkilöstö-, ylläpito-, operatiiviset ja muut ongelmat ovat koko rataverkossa Pisaran ulkopuolella ja siksi junat kasaantuvat Helsinkiin.


Mm. noista syistä sekä siksi, että Suomessa ilmaston puolesta on optimaalisia keliolosuhteita varsin rajallisesti. Kaikkien edellä mainittujen ongelmien korjaaminen maksaisi epäilemättä useamman Pisaran verran ja silti ratkaisematta jäävät keliolosuhteisiin liittyvät haasteet, joten on parempi huolehtia, että Helsingin päässä kapasiteettia riittää.




> Ja miksi VR voi nyt ajaa Pääradalla 15 kaukovuoroa yhtenä ruuhkatuntina, mutta ei muina tunteina? Tämä on edelleen mysteeri.


Tähän on vastattu edellä jo monta kertaa. Yhden tunnin ajan voidaan ottaa vastaan enemmän junia mitä järjestelmä kestäisi jatkuvasti kuormitettuna, koska huipputunnin liikennettä voidaan tarvittaessa purkaa seuraavienkin tuntien aikana.

----------


## petteri

> Pisaraa on perusteltu välttämättömyytenä, mutta ei se ole välttämättömyys. Nykyisen tasoinen palvelu voidaan säilyttää ilmankin. Vuorovälien tihentäminen on palvelutason parantamista, samoin jakelun uudelleenohjaus.
> 
> Problematiikka siis menee niin, että halutaanko miljardilla parantaa palvelutasoa ja onko pisara paras mahdollinen tapa tehdä se. Ei niin, että nykyinen palvelutaso romahtaa tai kapasiteetti ei riittäisi sille, jos pisaraa ei tehdä.


Olen samaa mieltä. Jos nykyiseen junaliikenteeseen ollaan tyytyväisiä eikä palvelutasoa ole tulevaisuudessa tarpeen parantaa eikä uusia ratoja pidä rakentaa, Pisaraa ei tarvita.

Minusta maailma ei kuitenkaan ole valmis junaliikenteen osalta niin että verkoston laajentaminen olisi järkevää lopettaa. Minusta Pisara tarvitaan, koska ilman Pisaraa kaikki uudet merkittävät junaliikenteen laajennushankkeet ovat aivan liian vaikeita toteuttaa. 

Niin pitkään kun Pisaraa ei rakenneta kaikki merkittävät raideliikenteen laajennukset ovat jäissä, "kun Helsinkiin ei mahdu lisää junia". Pisaran jättäminen rakentamatta on samalla päätös, ettei junaliikennettä laajenneta merkittävästi. Se olisi erittäin huono päätös.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osoittanut? Onkos tuo kiistaton fakta? Ei minusta. Olet selkeästi ilmaissut mielipiteesi, ettei lisää yksiköitä tarvita junaliikenteessä ja että mielestäsi raskasraideliikennettä ole muutenkaan syytä voimakkaasti kehittää. Faktana tuota arvovalintaa voi tuskin pitää.


Sinulla on nyt faktat ja fiktiot sekaisin.

Sinun mielipiteesi on, että pitää saada lisää junavuoroja, matkustajamäärillä ei ole merkitystä. Olet perustellut mielipidettäsi sillä, junavuorojen määrän kasvattaminen lisää junien käyttöä. Ensimmäinen lause pitää saada lisää junavuoroja on mielipide, jälkimmäinen junavuorojen määrän kasvattaminen lisää junien käyttöä on faktaa. Sillä pitää saada lisää junavuoroja ei perustu mihinkään tosiasiaan, se on vain arvo- ja tahtotkysymys. Sen sijaan joukkoliikenteen käytön suosiosta ja vuoromäärän vaikutuksesta siihen on kokemusperäistä todellisuudesta havaittua tietoa.

Luehan tämä viestini uudelleen. Matematiikka ei ole mielipide, vaan maapallon sivistys pitää sitä todenmukaisena kuvauksena luonnossa tapahtuvista ilmiöistä. Matematiikan keinoilla olen tuossa viestissä osoittanut esimerkiksi, että 12 yhden Pendolinon muodostamaa junavuoroa tunnissa voi tuoda Helsinkiin kolme kertaa niin paljon junamatkustajia kuin kaukoliikenteessä vuonna 2010 oli kolmen tunnin eli aamun klo 69 aikana. Aamun kaukojunamatkustajien määrä voi siten 18-kertaistua ilman minkäänlaista radanrakennusprojektia. Mikään koettuun todellisuuteen perustuva havainto ei tue ajatusta siitä, että tämä ei olisi riittävä matkustajamäärän kasvumahdollisuus vuoteen 2035 mennessä.

Mikä edelliseen liittyvä asia on mielestäsi muuta kuin totta? Onko laskuoppi väärää? Eikö junia voikaan liikkua 12 tunnissa, vaan se että nykyään on niin, on näköharhaa? Onko KSV:n julkaisema tilastotieto pelkkää valehtelua? Eikö yhteen Pendolinoon mahdukaan istumaan 283 matkustajaa? Onko Helsingin tai Suomen väestönkasvu kymmeniä prosentteja vuodessa?




> Niin pitkään kun Pisaraa ei rakenneta kaikki merkittävät raideliikenteen laajennukset ovat jäissä, "kun Helsinkiin ei mahdu lisää junia". Pisaran jättäminen rakentamatta on samalla päätös, ettei junaliikennettä laajenneta merkittävästi. Se olisi erittäin huono päätös.


Osoitin viestissäni, että Pisaran perustelu juna- tai matkustajamäärän kasvulla ei perustu mihinkään todellisuuteen. Kaikki muut hankkeet, kuten uusien ratojen rakentaminen, ovat muuta kuin se Pisara-niminen hanke, josta on nyt tehty YVA ja yleissuunitelma. Kuten Janihyvärinen juuri kirjoitti, Pisarassa on kysymys vain ja ainoastaan kaupunkirataliikenteen palvelutason parantamisesta laajentamalla kaupunkirataliikenne Helsingin keskustan alle kolmelle asemalle. Vain se on mahdollista Pisaralla, kaikki muu on mahdollista muilla hankkeilla ja niihin kuluvalla rahalla, eikä mitään hanketta estä se, ettei Pisaraa tehdä nyt.

Kun Helsinkiin ei mahdu lisää junia on mantra, joka ei perustu todellisuuteen eikä ole totta.




> Tähän on vastattu edellä jo monta kertaa. Yhden tunnin ajan voidaan ottaa vastaan enemmän junia mitä järjestelmä kestäisi jatkuvasti kuormitettuna, koska huipputunnin liikennettä voidaan tarvittaessa purkaa seuraavienkin tuntien aikana.


Ei asia ole näin. Pääradan käytössä olevat 6 laituriraidetta pystyvät palauttamaan mennen tullen 12 päärataa Helsinkiin tunnissa saapuvaa junaa. Niitä junia voi saapua vaikka vuorokauden ympäriinsä, Helsingistä ne saadaan pois. Jos lasketaan veturijunan mukaan, eli yksi raide voi hoitaa 3 saapuvaa ja lähtevää junaa, 6 raidetta hoitaa 18 saapuvaa ja lähtevää junaa. Mutta kun niitä ei voi saapua ja lähteä kuin 12. Ja siinäkin siis on linjalla 25 % pelivara vielä käytössä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Väärin, ratakapasiteetissa on vain yksi osa, junien määrä. Matkustajakapasiteetti määräytyy junan ominaisuuksista. Eikä Pisara lisää junien määrää. Junien määrään vaikuttaa ratojen turvalaitteiden muuttaminen sallimaan nykyistä lyhyempi vuoroväli. Tämä muutos on täysin Pisarasta riippumaton.
> 
> 
> Olen juuri osoittanut, ettei tarvita lisää yksiköitä. En ole myöskään nähnyt missään suunnitelmia siitä, että VR-Yhtymä olisi kiinnostunut pilkkomaan nykyisiä juniaan vielä lyhyemmiksi. VR-Yhtymän strategia on päin vastoin ollut päinvastainen, eli junavuorojen määrän vähentäminen.


Sikäli kun viestejäsi ymmärsin olet osoittanut että matkustajakapasiteetin tarpeen voidaan täyttää nykyisellä junien määrällä. Mikä ei tarkota sitä että ratakapasiteetti riittäisi. Niiden tarve samoin kuin muuten matkustajamäärät riippuu taas ensisijaisesti kaavoituksesta, joka taas riippu radoista ja junista muun ohella... Ei ole ihan helppoa tää hyötykustannuslaskenta.  :Smile: 

Antero ei sitä tainnut sanoa, mutta nyt itsestäänselvyyksienkin ohella: Jos Pasilasta lähtee etelään kaksi tai neljä raidetta enemmän (kyllä sinne itäpuolellekin saa raideparin lisää suuaukolla saakka ihan pintaankin jos ihan välttämättä halutaan) niin kyllä se nyt kasvattaa kapasiteettia. Ei tuo joo ratkaise kaikkia muita pullonkauloja, mutta en minä nyt ymmärrä miten niitä kaikkia voi yhdellä hankkeella ratkoa.

----------


## jawahl

> Yhden tunnin ajan voidaan ottaa vastaan enemmän junia mitä järjestelmä kestäisi jatkuvasti kuormitettuna, koska huipputunnin liikennettä voidaan tarvittaessa purkaa seuraavienkin tuntien aikana.


Pitääkö siis 22-23 tuntina koko vuorokauden aikana Pääradan linjaraiteilla ja laitureilla jättää välityskyvystä käyttämättä 25-60%, että saadaan yhtenä-kahtena ainoana tuntina käytettyä 83% vetokyvystä? Tämä ei ole uskottava peruste, jos on uskominen rautatietekniikan ammattilaisia ja käytännön esimerkkejä muualta maailmasta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pitääkö siis 22-23 tuntina koko vuorokauden aikana Pääradan linjaraiteilla ja laitureilla jättää välityskyvystä käyttämättä 25-60%, että saadaan yhtenä-kahtena ainoana tuntina käytettyä 83% vetokyvystä?


No mutta jos siihen huippukuormitukseen on tarvetta vain kerran päivässä? Siksihän sitä nimitetään huippukuormaksi.

----------


## PNu

> Pitääkö siis 22-23 tuntina koko vuorokauden aikana Pääradan linjaraiteilla ja laitureilla jättää välityskyvystä käyttämättä 25-60%, että saadaan yhtenä-kahtena ainoana tuntina käytettyä 83% vetokyvystä?


Ei. Epäilemättä vaikkapa yöaikana olisi kapasiteetin puolesta mahdollista lisätä tarjontaa reippaasti mutta miten on kysynnän laita? Tietysti jos puolet aamuruuhkan aikaan liikkeellä olevista ihmisistä muuttaisi vuorokausirytmiään ja siirtyisi matkustamaan yöllä niin Pisara kävisi täysin tarpeettomaksi mutta millä mahtikäskyllä moinen toteutettaisiin?

----------


## petteri

> Luehan tämä viestini uudelleen. Matematiikka ei ole mielipide, vaan maapallon sivistys pitää sitä todenmukaisena kuvauksena luonnossa tapahtuvista ilmiöistä. Matematiikan keinoilla olen tuossa viestissä osoittanut esimerkiksi, että 12 yhden Pendolinon muodostamaa junavuoroa tunnissa voi tuoda Helsinkiin kolme kertaa niin paljon junamatkustajia kuin kaukoliikenteessä vuonna 2010 oli kolmen tunnin eli aamun klo 69 aikana. Aamun kaukojunamatkustajien määrä voi siten 18-kertaistua ilman minkäänlaista radanrakennusprojektia. Mikään koettuun todellisuuteen perustuva havainto ei tue ajatusta siitä, että tämä ei olisi riittävä matkustajamäärän kasvumahdollisuus vuoteen 2035 mennessä.


Olet osoittanut, että matkustajamääriä on nykyisellä rataverkolla mahdollista lisätä ajamalla pidempiä tai kaksikerroksisia junia. Tuo on kyllä fakta. Mutta vuoroja ei voida lisätä paljonkaan ilman Pisaraa.




> Osoitin viestissäni, että Pisaran perustelu juna- tai matkustajamäärän kasvulla ei perustu mihinkään todellisuuteen. Kaikki muut hankkeet, kuten uusien ratojen rakentaminen, ovat muuta kuin se Pisara-niminen hanke, josta on nyt tehty YVA ja yleissuunitelma. Kuten Janihyvärinen juuri kirjoitti, Pisarassa on kysymys vain ja ainoastaan kaupunkirataliikenteen palvelutason parantamisesta laajentamalla kaupunkirataliikenne Helsingin keskustan alle kolmelle asemalle. Vain se on mahdollista Pisaralla, kaikki muu on mahdollista muilla hankkeilla ja niihin kuluvalla rahalla, eikä mitään hanketta estä se, ettei Pisaraa tehdä nyt.


Aika yksisilmäinen katsantokanta. Minulle rataverkko on kehittyvä kokonaisuus, jossa on paljon keskinäisiä riippuvuuksia ja pullonkauloja. 

Jos otetaan maantieliikenteestä kuvitteellinen esimerkki, kuinka paljon Helsingin kantakaupunkiin tulevaa liikennettä voidaan lisätä jos kaikki moottoritiet levennetään kahdeksankaistaisiksi? Ei paljon mitään, kun kantakaupunkiin ei mahdu lisää autoja. 

Samalla lailla raideliikenteessä Linnunlaulu sekä Helsingin ja Ilmalan väliset pullonkaulat rajoittavat tällä hetkellä eniten Helsinkiin tulevan raideliikenteen lisäämistä. Ei voida rakentaa uusia yhteyksiä tai lisätä vuoroja kun lisääntyvät junat ruuhkautuisivat Pasilan ja Helsingin välille.




> Ei asia ole näin. Pääradan käytössä olevat 6 laituriraidetta pystyvät palauttamaan mennen tullen 12 päärataa Helsinkiin tunnissa saapuvaa junaa. Niitä junia voi saapua vaikka vuorokauden ympäriinsä, Helsingistä ne saadaan pois. Jos lasketaan veturijunan mukaan, eli yksi raide voi hoitaa 3 saapuvaa ja lähtevää junaa, 6 raidetta hoitaa 18 saapuvaa ja lähtevää junaa. Mutta kun niitä ei voi saapua ja lähteä kuin 12. Ja siinäkin siis on linjalla 25 % pelivara vielä käytössä.


Kyllä, nykyinen liikenne voidaan hoitaa ilman Pisaraa, siitä ei ole epäselvyyttä, mutta merkittävät laajennukset eivät onnistu ilman Pisaran rakentamista.

----------


## jawahl

> Helsingin vaihtomatkustajathan muodostavat erittäin marginaalisen osan Helsinkiin tulevista matkustajista (koska vaihdollinen palvelu on niin huonoa), joten tarjonta on suunniteltu nimenomaan Helsinkiin ja seudulle päättyviä matkoja silmällä pitäen


Matkoja esim. Seinäjoen ja Imatran sekä Turun ja Imatran, sekä niiden kaikkien väliasemien välillä tehdään tänä päivänä aivan varmasti junalla, vaikka vaihtoyhteydet ovat surkeat (kuten oikein toteat). Nämä matkaajat koostuvat Itä- ja Länsi-Suomen välisistä, maakuntien sisäisistä, sekä Länsi-Suomen ja Venäjän välisistä matkaajista. Näiden matkaajien lukumäärää emme tiedä, koska VR salaa tiedon. Jokainen tällainen matkustaja kuitenkin syö yhden paikan Helsinkiin menevältä/Helsingistä tulevalta matkustajalta. Jos olisi esim. Seinäjoki-Tre-Toijala-Rixu-Kouvola-Imatra juna, niin se vetäisi Helsingin junien poikittaisvaihtomatkaajia pois ja näin toisi kapasiteettia lisää Helsinkiin päättäville junavuoroille. 

Pk-seudun sisällä vastaava asia on esim. Vantaan, Helsingin pohjoisosien ja Espoon välisten matkaajien matkat. Jokainen tällainen matkaaja syö nyt Helsinkiin, Pasilaan, Käpylään ja Ilmalaan meneviltä/tulevilta lähijunamatkustajilta paikan pois ja aiheuttaa vuorojen kasvun tarvetta. Jos olisi esim. Raide-Jokeri, niin se vetäisi ison osan poikittaismatkaajia pois Helsingin lähijunista, jolloin Helsinkiin/Pasilaan meneville matkaajille jäisi enemmän tilaa. Mutta silloin VR ei voi myydä HSL:lle ostoliikennettä niin paljon kuin ilman Raide-Jokeria, eikä VR-rata voisi kilpailla miljardiurakasta. VR:n kannalta siis Pisara on välttämätön ja siksi lobbaajilla on säkillinen perusteita valmiina päättäjille ja medialle syötettäväksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sikäli kun viestejäsi ymmärsin olet osoittanut että matkustajakapasiteetin tarpeen voidaan täyttää nykyisellä junien määrällä. Mikä ei tarkota sitä että ratakapasiteetti riittäisi. Niiden tarve samoin kuin muuten matkustajamäärät riippuu taas ensisijaisesti kaavoituksesta, joka taas riippu radoista ja junista muun ohella... Ei ole ihan helppoa tää hyötykustannuslaskenta.


Mutta on kaavoituksella tai sanoisinko paremminkin yhdyskuntarakenteella sekin rajoitus, että vaikka Helsingin seudun asukasmäärä pompahtaisi 5 miljoonaan, Helsingin keskustaan tuleva ihmisvirta ei kasva 5-kertaiseksi. Sillä Helsingin keskusta ei kasva 5-kertaiseksi, vaan uudet 4 miljoonaa ihmistä liikkuvat muualla seudulla. Tosin täkäläisen joukkoliikenneopin mukaan kaikkien ihmisten on kuljettava Helsingin keskustan kautta, olivat sitten matkalla mihin hyvänsä. Mutta se on turhaa liikennettä, jonka kanssa käy lopulta niin, että jos ei ole pakko, ajetaan mieluummin autolla.

Niin, jos Pisara tehdään, niin luultavasti sinnekin tulee läjäpäin turhaa liikennettä. Ajatellaan vaikka, että joku haluaa Pitäjänmäeltä Tikkurilaan. Tuskin tämä joku viitsii vaihtaa junaa Pasilassa, vaan istuu ja kiertää Pisaran. Eikä ihme, sillä on todennäköistä, että vaihtamalla junaa Pasilassa hän nousisi samaan junaan josta jäi juuri pois.

Ei ole kovin järkevää joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä, mutta kaunistaa tietenkin tilastoja.

Siitä huolimatta, Pisaran matkustajamääräennuste lupaa vähenevää junan käyttöosuutta. Onko HSL:n vain VR-Yhtymän mieleen?

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jokainen tällainen matkustaja kuitenkin syö yhden paikan Helsinkiin menevältä/Helsingistä tulevalta matkustajalta.


Niin, sitähän varten junaan voi vaikka *gasp* joutua lisäämään vaunun! Tai jopa toisenkin! Tuskin ainakaan enempää. Mutta mitä merkitystä sillä on tässä keskustelussa? Tuo ei vaikuta tippaakaan lisäävästi junamäärään eikä mitoita junamäärän tarjontaa. Kun ei tässä edelleenkään puhuta matkustajapaikkojen tarjonnan rajoista vaan junamäärän tarjonnan rajoista. Kysymys ei ole siitä, etteikö nykyiselläänkin voisi ajaa mielettömät määrät matkustajia, kun vain yhdistetään junia. 

Esim. Kirkkonummelta voidaan kolkutella vaikka 15-vaunuisilla L-junilla Helsinkiin 15 minuutin välein, niin johan mahtuu, kun voidaan poistaa kaikki A-junat. Kyse on siitä, että ratakapasiteetti rajoittaa nopeudeltaan mielekkäiden yhteyksien tarjoamista. Sama pätee pääradan kauko- ja taajamajuniin. Jos halutaan samaan aikaan palvella sekä pääradan ja oikoradan taajamajuna-asemat, että tarjota hyvä säännölllinen vuoroväli Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan asti, sekä vielä liikennöidä nopeita yhteyksiä Ouluun ja Joensuuhun, siihen tarvitaan aika paljon junia. Jos pitäisi tarjota vain riittävä määrä penkkejä, eiköhän kaksi 20-vaunuista kaksikerrosjunaa riittäisi siihen. Mutta ei sillä luotaisi samaa matkustajamäärää kuin nykyisellä palvelulla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:29 ----------




> Jos olisi esim. Seinäjoki-Tre-Toijala-Rixu-Kouvola-Imatra juna, niin se vetäisi Helsingin junien poikittaisvaihtomatkaajia pois ja näin toisi kapasiteettia lisää Helsinkiin päättäville junavuoroille.


Ei, se ei toisi kapasiteettia lisätä yhtään junaa.

----------


## jawahl

> Esim. Seinäjoki-Tre-Toijala-Rixu-Kouvola-Imatra juna vetäisi Helsingin junien poikittaisvaihtomatkaajia pois ja näin toisi kapasiteettia lisää Helsinkiin päättäville junavuoroille.





> Ei, se ei toisi kapasiteettia lisätä yhtään junaa.


En tarkoittanut lisätä yhtään junaa, vaan se lisäisi Helsinkiin suuntaavien matkustajapaikkoja nykyisten junien sisällä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Siitä huolimatta, Pisaran matkustajamääräennuste lupaa vähenevää junan käyttöosuutta. Onko HSL:n vain VR-Yhtymän mieleen?


Pitää nyt vielä tarkistaa, mutta minä ymmärsin niin, että kaupunkiratojen matkustajamäärät lisääntyisivät noin 30% ja muun lähiliikenteen sellaiset 8%. Eli ennusteen mukaan osa nykyisistä taajamajunien (R,H,Z,G,S) käyttäjistä siirtyisi käyttämään kaupunkiratoja. Ihan järkeenkäypää, sillä Pisaran jälkeen kaupunkiradat tarjoavat enemmän suoria yhteyksiä.

----------


## teme

> Mutta on kaavoituksella tai sanoisinko paremminkin yhdyskuntarakenteella sekin rajoitus, että vaikka Helsingin seudun asukasmäärä pompahtaisi 5 miljoonaan, Helsingin keskustaan tuleva ihmisvirta ei kasva 5-kertaiseksi. Sillä Helsingin keskusta ei kasva 5-kertaiseksi, vaan uudet 4 miljoonaa ihmistä liikkuvat muualla seudulla. Tosin täkäläisen joukkoliikenneopin mukaan kaikkien ihmisten on kuljettava Helsingin keskustan kautta, olivat sitten matkalla mihin hyvänsä. Mutta se on turhaa liikennettä, jonka kanssa käy lopulta niin, että jos ei ole pakko, ajetaan mieluummin autolla.


Keskustakin kasvaa reunoiltaan, mutta kun se sama rata on poikittaisliikenteessäkin. Esimerkiksi Järvenpäästä melkein mikä tahansa matkaketju sisältäisi junamatkan, Tikkurilaan jossa vaihto Kehäradalle, tai Oulunkylään ja Jokeriin, tms.

Kysymys on rakenteellisesti siitä että ne radanvarren kaupungit (Järvenpää, Mäntsälä, jne.) on niin kaukana paitsi keskustasta myös melkein mistä tahansa muusta kohteesta että ne vaatii hyvin nopeita yhteyksiä eli vähän pysähdyksiä. Ja sit taas toisaalta junien pitäisi pysähtyä jossain Jokelassakin. Tämä tuottaa kuten sanot ohuempia matkustajavirtoja ja siten pienempien matkustajamäärien junia, sekä tietenkin syö raidekapasiteettia kun yksi juna ei riitä. Ja tämä on ongelma pitkälle pohjoiseen suuntautuvassa kasvussa. Joku Korsokin alkaa olla jo niin kaukana ettei semmoinen metromainen liikenne sinne minusta enää oikein toimi.

Minusta pitäisi tehdä enemmän niin päin että kasvua ohjattaisiin ihan ykköskehän sisään, mahtuu jos halutaan. Mutta tuo taas sitten toisaalta lisää matkoja keskukseen, eli tämän kannalta ehkä se ja sama.




> Niin, jos Pisara tehdään, niin luultavasti sinnekin tulee läjäpäin turhaa liikennettä. Ajatellaan vaikka, että joku haluaa Pitäjänmäeltä Tikkurilaan. Tuskin tämä joku viitsii vaihtaa junaa Pasilassa, vaan istuu ja kiertää Pisaran. Eikä ihme, sillä on todennäköistä, että vaihtamalla junaa Pasilassa hän nousisi samaan junaan josta jäi juuri pois.


Sen takia haluaisin ne ristikiskot sinne Pasilan pohjoispuolelle. Ja toinen asia mikä minua ihmetetyttää, miten ihmeessä sen Hakaniemen Pisara-aseman ja metroaseman väliin saadaan kaksi tasonvaihtoa?




> Siitä huolimatta, Pisaran matkustajamääräennuste lupaa vähenevää junan käyttöosuutta. Onko HSL:n vain VR-Yhtymän mieleen?


Pitäisi katsoa tarkemmin miten se on tehty. Kaikki matkustajaennusteet jonnekin vuoteen 2030 on aika epävarmoja johtuen siitä ettei tiedetä millainen seutu on 2030.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:12 ----------

Niin ja vielä yksi juttu, työpaikkojen määrä alueellisesti on kimurantti juttu. Minusta esimerkiksi on täysin mahdollista että Pasilan rakentamisen myötä sinne siirtyy hyvin merkittävässä määrin toimistotyöpaikkoja. Niiden sijaintia rajoittaa tila kuitenkin aika vähän, joku kymmenen neliötä per työntekijä riittää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitäisi katsoa tarkemmin miten se on tehty. Kaikki matkustajaennusteet jonnekin vuoteen 2030 on aika epävarmoja johtuen siitä ettei tiedetä millainen seutu on 2030.


HLJ:ssä on tehty töitä sen kanssa, miten seutu kehittyy. Ja onhan siitä käsitys myös kaavoituksen kautta, sekä maakuntakaavassa että kuntien kaavoissa. Ilman näitä tulevaisuuden suunnitelmia rakentamisesta, asukasmääristä ja työpaikoista ei edes voida EMMEttää matkustajavirtoja.

Matkustajavirtoja olennaisempaa on minusta se, mitä voidaan päätellä yksinkertaisista tiedoista. Esimerkiksi siitä, että kuten Pisaran YVA:n mukaan seudun väestö kasvaa prosentin vuosivauhtia, niin ei voine olettaa, että Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin suuntautuva junaliikenne voisi kasvaa 5 tai 10 % vuosivauhtia. Sellaisin laskelmin ollaan äkkiä tilanteessa, jossa matkoja on päivässä 10 kertaa enemmän kuin ihmisiä. Tämä(kin) suhteellisuudentaju puuttuu täysin näistä Pisaran perusteluista.

Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että melkoinen väestönlisäys voitaisiin sijoittaa Kehä 1:n sisäpuolelle. Tosin se ei liene pisarafanaatikkojen mieleen, koska väestön pitää kasvaa nimenomaan jossain kaukana, jotta se tuottaisi lisää kysyntää junaliikenteeseen ja toteuttaisi Pisaralle keksittyjä tarpeita.




> Kun ei tässä edelleenkään puhuta matkustajapaikkojen tarjonnan rajoista vaan junamäärän tarjonnan rajoista. Kysymys ei ole siitä, etteikö nykyiselläänkin voisi ajaa mielettömät määrät matkustajia, kun vain yhdistetään junia.


Ai eikö? Matkustajamäärän täytyy aina olla ensisijainen tarjonnan mitoituksen lähtökohta ja palvelutaso tulee sitten. On mahdotonta suunnitella liikennettä toisin päin.

Ja kyllä tämä välttämättä pätee myös uusien ratojen suunnitelmien kanssa. Sillä ei jokaiselta radalta voi tulla 5 minuutin vuorovälillä junia Helsinkiin hyvän palvelutason halun vuoksi. Eikä ne kaikki voi johtaa Pisaraan tarjoamaan yhtäläistä palvelutasoa kaikki.

Eihän nytkään 5 minuutin vuoroväliä tarjota kuin Huopalahteen Rantaradalla ja Tikkurilaan pääradalla (mutta ei tasaisesti). Kaupunkiradat yhdistävät nyt Rantaradalla 2 rataa ja pääradalla on vain yksi. Klaukkalan radan luonteva jatko on Vantaankoskelta pohjoiseen. Entä sitten Nikkilän junat? Mihin väliin ne kaikki pannaann edes demokraattisella 10 minuutin vuorovälillä kaikkialla?

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En tarkoittanut lisätä yhtään junaa, vaan se lisäisi Helsinkiin suuntaavien matkustajapaikkoja nykyisten junien sisällä.


Kyllä minä sen ymmärsin. Mutta miten se liittyy tähän keskusteluun, kun tarve ei ole lisätä matkustajapaikkoja, joita saadaan pidentämällä junia, vaan lisätä junia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:53 ----------




> Ai eikö? Matkustajamäärän täytyy aina olla ensisijainen tarjonnan mitoituksen lähtökohta ja palvelutaso tulee sitten. On mahdotonta suunnitella liikennettä toisin päin.


En ymmärrä. Mielestäsi palvelutasosta ei tarvitse välittää, kunhan isketään junaan tarpeeksi penkkejä ja kolkutellaan kuin 1860-luvulla pysähtyen joka maitolaiturilla? En minä väittänyt, että junatarjonta suunnitellaan palvelutasosta lähtien (joskaan en näe, miksi niin muka ei voisi tehdä: asiakas edellähän pitäisi mennä - matkustajamäärä syntyy palvelutasosta), mutta tarkoitin, että vain riittävällä palvelutasolla on ylipäätään mielekästä liikennöidä, jotta saadaan edes niihin tarjottuihin juniin matkustajat. Siis: pula ei ole penkeistä, vaan mahdollisuuksista laajentaa ja parantaa palvelua. Lisäpenkki olemassaolevassa junassa ei paranna palvelua. Palvelutason ja tarjotun penkkimäärän välillä on löydettävä tasapaino.




> Ja kyllä tämä välttämättä pätee myös uusien ratojen suunnitelmien kanssa. Sillä ei jokaiselta radalta voi tulla 5 minuutin vuorovälillä junia Helsinkiin hyvän palvelutason halun vuoksi. Eikä ne kaikki voi johtaa Pisaraan tarjoamaan yhtäläistä palvelutasoa kaikki.


Mistä hatusta vetäisit, että ehdotin joka asemalle 5 minuutin vuoroväliä? Argumenttini oli, että syy miksi Kirkkonummelle (tai vaikka Turkuun asti) ei ajeta L-junia johtuu palvelutasovaatimuksista. Jos nykyinen penkkikapasiteetti tarjottaisiin L-junin, saataisiin ajaa lähinnä tyhjiä penkkejä, kun kukaan ei haluaisi sellaisissa matkustaa. Siksi on paineita kasvattaa junamäärää kohdistamalla palvelu eri junilla eri asemille. Ja juuri siksi paineita ja tarvetta on saada lisää junia, ei lisää penkkejä.

----------


## jawahl

> Kyllä minä sen ymmärsin. Mutta miten se liittyy tähän keskusteluun, kun tarve ei ole lisätä matkustajapaikkoja, joita saadaan pidentämällä junia, vaan lisätä junia


No siten liittyy, että kapasiteettia saadaan lisää lisäämällä niitä vaunuja nykyisten vuorojen perään, jolloin ei tarvita miljardin Pisaraa, jotta saadaan useampi ihminen junalla Helsinkiin. Eikä VR lisävuoroja kaukoliikenteeseen ole halunnut, vaan nimenomaan lopettanut niitä "kannattamattomana".

Ja mihin niitä junia lisättäisiin, kun aiemmin tässä ketjussa on todettu, että Helsinkiin tulee nyt aamun ruuhkatuntina 10-11 junaa, eikä Pisaran kannattajien mukaan teoreettista maksimia (12) voida käyttää? Jos kuitenkin käytettäisiin teoreettinen Pääradan maksimi, niin se tarkoittaisi 1-2 Helsinkiin saapuvaa lisävuoroa Pääradalle ruuhatuntina. Aika heikko hyöty miljardille. Kyllä ne hyödyt ovat Helsingin kaupunkijunien saavutettavuus ja iso rakennusurakka jollekulle.

Toistona vielä: Pääradan välityskyky ei siis riitä lisäämään niitä vuoroja, kun 12 on maksimi saapuvien junien osalta ja jo nyt on käytössä 10-11 vuoroa aamun ruuhkatunnissa. Tämä Pääradan välityskyky ei lisäänny yhtään mihinkään vaikka Helsingissä olisi kolme Pisaraa päällekkäin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ymmärrä. Mielestäsi palvelutasosta ei tarvitse välittää, kunhan isketään junaan tarpeeksi penkkejä ja kolkutellaan kuin 1860-luvulla pysähtyen joka maitolaiturilla?


En kritisoi sitä, mitä sinä kirjoitat, vaan julkisuuden selityksiä sille, miksi Pisara on välttämätön.

Kun nyt on yhteensä 8 raidetta Pasilan pohjoispuolella ja kaupunkiradoilla 12 vuoroa tunnissa mutta kaukojunaraiteilla on tilaa, Pisaraa ei tarvita junamäärän lisäämiseen. Jos taas väitetään, että junamäärää ei voi lisätä tarpeeksi, pitäisi olla perustelut sille, mikä sitten on tarpeeksi.

Tämän aamun aikataulujen mukaan Rantaradalta tuli klo 7-8 yhteensä 21 junavuoroa, joista 12 kaupunkirataa. Pääradalta tuli klo 8-9 17 junavuoroa, joista kaupunkiradalla 12. Tehdään Pisara tai ei, Rantaradalle voi lisätä 3 junavuoroa ja pääradalle 7.

Siksi on valehtelua sanoa:
Helsinkiin ei mahdu yhtään uutta junaa ilman Pisaraa. Tänäkin aamuna vilkkaimpina tunteina olisi mahtunut 10 junavuoroa lisää. Se on 25 % lisää niihin 40:een, jotka tänä aamuna tulivat.




> Siis: pula ei ole penkeistä, vaan mahdollisuuksista laajentaa ja parantaa palvelua. Lisäpenkki olemassaolevassa junassa ei paranna palvelua. Palvelutason ja tarjotun penkkimäärän välillä on löydettävä tasapaino.


Mutta kaupunkiradoilla ei voi palvelua parantaa, tehdään Pisara tai ei. Kun kerran kaupunkiradat Pasilan pohjoispuolella on jo kuormitettu täyteen ratakapasiteettiin (25 % pelivaralla). Kaupunkiratojen palvelutasoa voidaan parantaa vain uusimalla kulunvalvonta sallimaan tiheämpi vuoroväli. Siis ei tekemällä Pisara.

Kaukojunia maakuntiin voi lisätä vilkkaimpina arkiaamun tunteina Rantaradalle 3 ja pääradalle 7. Eivätkö nämä riitä VR-Yhtymän haluihin? Muista en tiedä, sillä LVM ei ole ilmaissut aikovansa järjestää lisäjunia minnekään. Siksi toiseksi nyt kulkee paljon junia Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan, mutta ei pidemmälle. Näistä kaupungeista eteenpäin olevan Suomen palvelutasoa voi parantaa ajamalla jo olemassa olevat junat pidemmälle, eikä siihenkään tarvita yhtään mitään ratainvestointia. Kaikki vähiten Pisaraa.

Ylipäätään kaukojunaliikenteen palvelutason pullonkaula ei ole Helsingin asema tai Pisara vaan VR-Yhtymän haluttomuus ajaa junia siellä muualla Suomessa. Ja viime uutiset halpalennoista tuskin lisäävät tätä halua. Tai sitten VR-Yhtymä on valehdellut toimintansa kannattavuuden ja huijannut meidän veronmaksajien rahoja kymmeniä miljoonia joka vuosi. Sillä useammat ja halvemmilla lipunhinnoilla toimivat junat eivät voi olla VR-Yhtymälle kannattavia, kun jo nyt osa kaukojunista on ajossa vain valtion tuella.

Se on osin totta, että jos tehdään uusia ratoja, niiden liikenteen kanssa voi Pisarasta olla hyötyä. Mutta silloin pitää laskea niin, että sen uuden radan kustannus on rata itse + tarvittavat järjestelyt uuden radan ja nykyisten ratojen yhtymäkohtien eteläpuolella. Jolloin Pisaran harkinta tulee näiden vuoksi ajankohtaiseksi vasta sitten, kun myös ne uudet radat ovat harkinnassa. Varastoon ei Pisaraa kannata tehdä, sillä siinä menee muutamassa vuodessa korkojen muodossa se raha, jolla sen uuden radan tekisi.

Eli jälleen kerran:
Pisara on vain ja ainoastaan Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuutta lisäävä hanke. Jos saavutettavuuden lisääminen on 750 miljoonan arvoista, niin hyvä. Tosin, jos plakkarissa on juuri 750 miljoonaa, on monta halvempaa ja hyödyllisempää hanketta, jotka on syytä tehdä ensin. Esimerkiksi siksi, että jossain on ihan oikeasti pulaa niin rata- kuin matkustajapaikkakapasiteetistakin.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Ongelma ei ole Helsingin aseman kapasiteetti, vaan muun rataverkon ongelmat, jotka aiheuttavat asemalle kapasiteetin turhaa lisätarvetta.


Niin mitenpäin asian sitten haluaa ilmaista. Aseman kapasiteetti on ollut ongelma ja se aiheutuu osaltaan juuri tuosta muusta rataverkosta. Kun liikenne pyörii joka päivä ympäri vuoden kesät talvet ja melkeinpä kellon ympäri niin kyllä vaan oikeassa elämässä se kapasiteetti kolisee ylärajoilla, ajoittain siis on tarvetta jopa sille "turhalle lisäkapasiteetille". Tämä siis näitä ruuhka-aikoja ajatellen, kyllähän sinne asemalle mahtuisi älyttömästi enemmän tulemaan junia hiljaisina aikoina, muttei niihin taida löytyä sitä porukkaa kyytiin. Nämähän on niitä itsestäänselvyyksiä.
Maailma ei edelleenkään ole täydellinen paikka eikä voi sanoa, etteikö Suomen rataverkossa ja -systeemeissä olisi kehitettävää muuallakin. Onneksi niitäkin pyritään kehittämään. Mutta vaikka niitä miten kehitettäisi (siis järkevissä määrin) tulee silti kuitenkin niitä myöhästymisiä. Siksi pelivaraa pitää olla. Ei tämä yksinään varmaan monenkaan mielestä edellytä Pisaran kaltaista ratkaisua. Mutta se mahdollistaa myös sitä pelivaraa muiden hyötyjen ohella. 

Näyttää nämä viestit menevän vähän vanhojen viestien toistoksi :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta vaikka niitä miten kehitettäisi (siis järkevissä määrin) tulee silti kuitenkin niitä myöhästymisiä. Siksi pelivaraa pitää olla. Ei tämä yksinään varmaan monenkaan mielestä edellytä Pisaran kaltaista ratkaisua. Mutta se mahdollistaa myös sitä pelivaraa muiden hyötyjen ohella.


Olet ihan oikeassa siinä, että pelivaraa eli vikasietoisuutta täytyy olla. Mutta täytyyhän sillekin jokin määrä olla. Ei voida ajatella niinkään, että VR-Yhtymän henkilöjunaliikenteessä on voitava kaiken mennä pieleen ja rataverkko on rakennettava niin, että siinäkin tilanteessa jos vielä joku juna sattumalta kulkee ajallaan, niin sen täytyy olla mahdollista. Tällainen tilanne onnistuu vain siten, että jokaiselle junavuorolle on oma ratansa, jossa se voi kulkea vaikka 12 tuntia myöhässä. Vain silloin sitä ainoata ajassaan kulkevaa junaa ei mikään häiritse.

Kun katsotaan maanantain 8.8.2011 aamun aikatauluja, pelivaraa on seuraavasti:
Rantaradan kaupunkiradalla 25 % (ajetaan 5 min vuoroväliä, teknisesti voitaisiin ajaa 4 min.)Rantaradan kaukojunaraiteilla 67 % (ajetaan 9 vuoroa, teknisesti ajettavissa 15)Pääradan kaupunkiradalla 25 % (ajetaan 5 min vuoroväliä, teknisesti voitaisiin ajaa 4 min.)Pääradan kaukojunaraiteilla 200 % (ajetaan 5 vuoroa, teknisesti ajettavissa 15)
Yllä olevat prosentit siis kertovat, montako lisäjunaa voitaisiin ajaa suhteessa siihen junamäärään, joka on ajossa. Prosenttiarvo kuvaa siten pelivaran suhdetta nykyiseen ratakapasiteetin tarpeeseen.

Samalla tavalla voidaan laskea Helsingin aseman laituriraiteille. Tehdään tässä nyt sellaiset olettamat, että kaupunkiradalla laituriraiteen lyhin kahden peräkkäisen lähdön aika on 7 minuuttia ja kaukojunilla 20 minuuttia. Silloin:Rantaradan kaupunkiradalla 133 % (ajetaan 12 vuora, teknisesti voitaisiin ajaa 28)Rantaradan kaukojunaraiteilla 67 % (ajetaan 9 vuoroa, teknisesti ajettavissa 15)Pääradan kaupunkiradalla 133 % (ajetaan 12 vuora, teknisesti voitaisiin ajaa 28)Pääradan kaukojunaraiteilla 260 % (ajetaan 5 vuoroa, teknisesti ajettavissa 18)
Edellä olevissa luvuissa ei tietenkään ole mukana nykyistä vaihtotöiden kuluttamaa kapasiteettia, ainoastaan kaukoliikenteessä on varattu aika veturinvaihdolle _jokaiselle_ junalle. Sillä tässä ei olekaan kyse siitä, miten tehokasta on VR-Yhtymän nykyinen operointi, vaan miten tehokas on Helsingin asema. Eikä tässä ole mukana sitäkään, miten nykyiset vaihdekujat mahdollisesti rajoittavat kapasiteettia. Sillä vaihdejärjestely on helposti muutettavissa. Kysymys on siis vain ja ainoastaan siitä, mitä pystytyään tekemään kaikkiaan 19:llä laituriraiteella.

Kuten siis edeltä nähdään, Helsingin aseman pelivara on suurempi kuin Helsinkiin (ja Pasilaan) tulevien raiteiden pelivara. Pisaraa ei tarvita siihen, että Helsingin asemalle pitäisi saada lisää junia.

Eivätkö nämä pelivarat siis riitä VR-Yhtymälle? Jos ne eivät riitä esimerkiksi Ilmalan tai Rantaradan 1-raiteisuuden vuoksi, ongelma on helpommin korjattavissa tietenkin siellä, missä se ongelma on. Verrataan nyt vaikka niin, että jos jossain on nälänhätä, se ei poistu sillä, että me täällä Suomessa syömme enemmän. Pisaran rakentaminen nimittäin vastaa tätä vertausta.

Ja todettakoon vielä Pisarasta, että ei se lisää kaupunkirataliikenteen pelivaraa yhtään, vaan vähentää sitä. Nyt on Helsingin asemalla 133 % pelivaraa kaupunkirataliikenteen häiriöille. Pisaran tilanteessa sitä pelivaraa ei ole, vaan Pisaran pelivara on sama 25 % kuin radoillakin. Lisäongelmana maanpäällisiin ja kaukojunaratojen vieressä kulkeviin kaupunkiratoihin on se, että rinnalla olevan radan pelivaraa ei voi käyttää Pisarassa. Hajonnutta tai kolaroinutta junaa ei voi ohittaa käyttämällä kaukojunaradan vapaata kapasiteettia. Siten Pisara *vähentää* kaupunkirataliikenteen käytännön vikasietoisuutta. VR-Yhtymä siis pärjää luotettavuudellaan paremmin ilman Pisaraa kuin Pisaran kanssa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Monta junaa kulkeekaan pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteilla ruuhka-aikaan? Enemmän kuin 5?  :Wink: 

Ja toki kaukojunaraiteilla pitääkin olla lisäkapasiteettia kun häiriöt Helsingin sotkevat helposti paljon muutakin liikennettä ja häiriöitä tulee ulkoa (myöhästyneitä junia).

Ja tuo rantaradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden luku on vähän keinotekoinen kun se on vain Pasilan ja Leppävaaran väliltä ja Leppävaaran jälkeen rata on kaksiraiteinen.

----------


## PNu

> Kyllä ne hyödyt ovat Helsingin kaupunkijunien saavutettavuus


Edellä on sataan kertaan todettu, että tuo on pääsyy. Mutta ei se poista sitä, että Pisarasta on hyötyä myös kaukoliikenteen kannalta. 




> Toistona vielä: Pääradan välityskyky ei siis riitä lisäämään niitä vuoroja, kun 12 on maksimi saapuvien junien osalta ja jo nyt on käytössä 10-11 vuoroa aamun ruuhkatunnissa. Tämä Pääradan välityskyky ei lisäänny yhtään mihinkään vaikka Helsingissä olisi kolme Pisaraa päällekkäin.


Ei kukaan ole muuta väittänytkään ja siksi pääradan välityskykyä suunnitellaankin nostettavan lisäraiteiden avulla. Mutta pääradan kapasiteetin nostosta ei ole todellista hyötyä, jos liikenne jumiutuu Helsingin päässä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Monta junaa kulkeekaan pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteilla ruuhka-aikaan? Enemmän kuin 5?


Voit tavata aikatauluja itsekin, jos et luota minun tavaamiseeni. Sitten kun tavailet, niin huomaa, että aikatauluja on suunnilleen neljä erilaista viikonpäivien vaihtelun mukaan. Pasilan asemakohtaisessa aikataulussa ovat kuitenkin kaikki sekaisin, joten on osattava laskea junat vain siltä viikonpäivältä, jota on laskemassa.

Minä en ole tutkinut kuin arkipäivien aikatauluja, sillä Pisara on Helsingin keskustan työmatkaliikenteen ratkaisu, jonka suunnittelussa on laskettu ainoastaan arkiliikennettä. KSV:n toteutuneita matkamääriä kertovat tilastot on myöskin tehty arkipäiviltä ja huippukuormituksen osalta nimenomaan aamun kolmelta tunnilta.




> Ja toki kaukojunaraiteilla pitääkin olla lisäkapasiteettia kun häiriöt Helsingin sotkevat helposti paljon muutakin liikennettä ja häiriöitä tulee ulkoa (myöhästyneitä junia).


Kuten jo kirjoitin: ongelmat pitää korjata siellä, missä ne ovat. Tarvitseeko tätä jankuttaa jatkuvasti?




> Ja tuo rantaradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden luku on vähän keinotekoinen kun se on vain Pasilan ja Leppävaaran väliltä ja Leppävaaran jälkeen rata on kaksiraiteinen.


Ei se ole mikään keinotekoinen. Kaupunkirata päättyy Leppävaaraan, samoin kaupunkiradan liikenne. Siinä arkiaamussa Rantaradalla on liikennettä seuraavasti:
HkiHuopalahti 21 vuoroa tunnissaHuopalahtiLeppävaara 15 vuoroa tunnissaLeppävaaraKauklahti 9 vuoroa tunnissa
Aikataulussa olevat junat ovat ihan oikeita, eivät keinotekoisia junia.




> ... pääradan välityskykyä suunnitellaankin nostettavan lisäraiteiden avulla. Mutta pääradan kapasiteetin nostosta ei ole todellista hyötyä, jos liikenne jumiutuu Helsingin päässä.


Mutta eihän se jumiudu, kun Helsingin päässä on 260 %:n vara jo nyt.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta ei se poista sitä, että Pisarasta on hyötyä myös kaukoliikenteen kannalta.


Eli mitä hyötyä? Kaukojunaliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvattaminen ei ole hyöty ellei kapasiteetille ole uskottavaa tarvetta ja ellei sitä aiota oikeasti hyödyntää. Ja nähdäkseni tällaisia aikomuksia ei ole, koska kaukojunavuorojen määrä on sinänsä riittävä jo nyt.

Tämä kaukoliikenteen hyötyihin vetoaminen on pelkkää retoriikkaa, jolla yritetään pelata valtion rahoitusosuus mahdollisimman suureksi. Mutta kaukoliikennematkustajana en näe itselleni yhtään mitään hyötyä pisarasta. Ja jos en näe sitä, niin miksi pitäisi uskoa että sitä olisi? Ja jos ei usko niin miksi pitäisi avata kukkaronnyörejä?

----------


## petteri

> Tämä kaukoliikenteen hyötyihin vetoaminen on pelkkää retoriikkaa, jolla yritetään pelata valtion rahoitusosuus mahdollisimman suureksi. Mutta kaukoliikennematkustajana en näe itselleni yhtään mitään hyötyä pisarasta. Ja jos en näe sitä, niin miksi pitäisi uskoa että sitä olisi? Ja jos ei usko niin miksi pitäisi avata kukkaronnyörejä?


Minusta keskeiset liikenneväylät, kuten maantiet, moottoritiet, kehätiet rautatiet ja metro kuuluvat valtion rahoitettavaksi 65-100 % panoksella vähän hankkeesta riippuen. Pisarassa sopiva valtion osuus olisi minusta 70-80 %.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta keskeiset liikenneväylät, kuten maantiet, moottoritiet, kehätiet rautatiet ja metro kuuluvat valtion rahoitettavaksi 65-100 % panoksella vähän hankkeesta riippuen. Pisarassa sopiva valtion osuus olisi minusta 70-80 %.


Ei todellakaan! Tamperelaisena en ymmärrä miksi minun verorahojani yritetään kupata pisaraan, josta ei ole minulle mitään hyötyä, tai Helsingin metroon (tai kehärataan), josta ei ole minulle mitään hyötyä. Samaan aikaan vastaavia investointeja ei tehdä muualle, koska nämä megahankkeet syövät koko valtakunnan liikennerahat. Kaikkein pahinta on ettei näistä hankkeista saatava hyöty ole ylipäänsäkään missään mittasuhteessa investoinnin kokoon. Valtion rahoitusosuus mahdollistaa käsittämättömän kerskarakentamisen, mihin ei olisi oikeasti Helsingissäkään varaa ellei oteta rahoja muualta. Ilman valtionosuuksia - tai edes hieman kohtuullisemmilla valtionosuusprosenteilla - olisi pakko laittaa suu säkkiä myöden ja toteuttaa pienempiä, realistisempia ja kannattavampia (!) hankkeita. Vähemmän raskasraidetta, enemmän raitiotietä.

Tieverkon ja pitkien kaukoliikenteen rataosien osalta valtion rahoitus on ymmärrettävämpää, koska ne oikeasti palvelevat laajoja alueita. Mutta paikallisiin raidehankkeisiin ei pidä antaa yli kolmannesta, ei Helsingissä eikä muualla Suomessa. Vastikkeeton raha houkuttaa tuhlaamaan. Ja pisara on itsestäänselvästi paikallinen hanke, samoin kuin ovat metro ja kehärata. Vain lentoradassa on ymmärrettävässä määrin valtakunnallisuutta mukana.

----------


## jawahl

Mielestäni kaikkien suurten kaupunkiseutujen raideliikennettä tulisi kehittää. Oikeus mukavaan, nopeaan ja ekologiseen kaupunkiraideliikenteeseen pitää olla muuallakin kuin Kehä III sisäpuolella. Kehärata-siltarummutus ei saa jatkua.

Myös Helsingin seudun jo nyt laajaa raideliikennettä tulee kehittää. Siksi olen hyvin kriittinen Pisaran suhteen, jonka vääristellyt hyödyt ovat jopa Helsingin seudulle vähäiset, verrattuna siihen, että miljardista sijoitettaisiin Pisaraa enemmän hyötyjä tuovien Raide-Jokerin ja Laajasalon ratikan rakentamiseen ja nykyisen kantakaupungin raitioverkon nopeuttamiseen/nykyaikaistamiseen. 

Tällä hallituskaudella pitää saada raitiotiehankkeet myös käyntiin Turussa ja Tampereella, sekä pieni askel kerrallaan lähijunaliikenteen käynnistäminen Turussa, Tampereella, Jyväskylässä, Oulussa, Porissa, Lahdessa ja kenties Kuopiossakin. 

Karkeasti kaikki Helsingin, Espoon, Tampereen, Turun, Porin, Lahden, Oulun ja Jyväskylän hankkeet saataisiin tehtyä kokonaisuudessaan Pisaran hinnalla. Jos kaikki nämä saavat valtion tukea 1/3-osan, niin siitä miljardista jää vielä raskaan rataverkonkin parantamiseen. Ja vanha tehoton asetinlaite Helsingin ratapihallahan on jo päätetty uusia. Pisaran perusteita on todella syytä tutkailla nyt tarkemmin.

----------


## PNu

> Kaukojunaliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvattaminen ei ole hyöty ellei kapasiteetille ole uskottavaa tarvetta ja ellei sitä aiota oikeasti hyödyntää. Ja nähdäkseni tällaisia aikomuksia ei ole, koska kaukojunavuorojen määrä on sinänsä riittävä jo nyt.


Epäilemättä nykyinen palvelu riittää monelle tämän päivän ihmiselle, kuten vuoden 1955 tarjonta riitti monelle 50-luvun ihmiselle. Sen sijaan vuoden 1955 palvelutasolla kukaan ei tänä päivänä edes harkitsisi junan käyttöä, joten miksi vuonna 2050 elävät ihmiset tyytyisivät nykyiseen tasoon? Tietysti jos oletamme elintason kääntyvän länsimaissa laskuun niin tuolla tavalla voi käydäkin mutta silloinhan meillä ei olisi tällä Kehittämishankkeet-alueella mitään keskusteltavaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Epäilemättä nykyinen palvelu riittää monelle tämän päivän ihmiselle, kuten vuoden 1955 tarjonta riitti monelle 50-luvun ihmiselle. Sen sijaan vuoden 1955 palvelutasolla kukaan ei tänä päivänä edes harkitsisi junan käyttöä, joten miksi vuonna 2050 elävät ihmiset tyytyisivät nykyiseen tasoon? Tietysti jos oletamme elintason kääntyvän länsimaissa laskuun niin tuolla tavalla voi käydäkin mutta silloinhan meillä ei olisi tällä Kehittämishankkeet-alueella mitään keskusteltavaa.


Melkoinen olkiukko, jonka tuikkaat itse tuleen.

Ensiksi, kaukoliikennettä ajatellen kaksi vuoroa tunnissa Tampereelta on riittävä tiheys nyt ja maailman tappiin. Ei ole uskottavaa väittää että nimenomaan vuorojen määrä jatkasi ikuisesti kasvuaan. Jos junaliikennettä halutaan tehostaa vaikka nopeuttamalla sitä (esim. Tampere-Helsinki 1 tuntiin) niin ei pisara sitäkään auta. Ja silti se kaksi junaa tunnissa olisi ihan riittävä määrä.

Toiseksi, ei maailma kehity lineaarisesti aina vain parempaan suuntaan. 50-luvulla oli kerrostaloissa talonmiehet. Kelpaisi kyllä minulle. Ja onko esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteessä muka menty vain parempaan suuntaan? Mites kaikki vuorojen karsimiset? Onko bussiliikenne nyt kokonaisuudessaan kattavampaa kuin 50-luvulla? Entä mihin katosivat paikallisjunat muista Suomen kaupungeista kuin Helsingistä? 50-luvulla sellaisia oli. Se jos nykyään on ilmastointi, jousitus ja pehmeät penkit busseissa on ihan pinnallinen seikka eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa että pisaratonna muka kääntäisi kelloa takaisin menneisiin vuosikymmeniin kokonaisvaltaisemmin. (Ja niin penkeistä, olivathan nekin ennen pehmeämpiä ainakin sinisissä junissa kuin IC:issä tai Pendolinoissa.)

----------


## hylje

Jos palvelutasoa pitää kasvattaa vuorovälillä ja läheisyydellä, meillä on sellainen vaunu kuin bussi. Vuoroväli menee kätevästi vaikka kahteen kymmeneen _sekuntiin_. Itse kunkin kotikadulle pääsee bussilla.

Junia hankitaan ylipäätään vain sen takia, että yhteysvälille saadaan riittävä vuoroväli huolimatta kertaluokkaa suuremmasta yksikkökoosta busseihin. Junaliikennettä kehitetään ensin riittävään vuoroväliin (nykytilanne runkolinjoilla) ja tämän jälkeen yksikkökokoa kasvattamalla ja olemassaolevia vuoroja nopeuttamalla (kehittämishanke).

Jos halutaan parantaa vuoroväliä myös haaroilla, oleellisesti mielekkäämpää on kehittää niitä haaroja ja järjestää laiturinyli-vaihdot tai junanyhdistämiset haaroilta täysille osuuksille jouhevasti ja luotettavasti vaikka kattamalla ja lämmittämällä kaikki vaihtoasemat laitureineen. Pääradan juniin mahtuu kyllä, ja kasvunvaraa on vaikka se hytti tai istumapaikka olisikin 2050-luvun vaatimus.

----------


## PNu

> Ensiksi, kaukoliikennettä ajatellen kaksi vuoroa tunnissa Tampereelta on riittävä tiheys nyt ja maailman tappiin. Ei ole uskottavaa väittää että nimenomaan vuorojen määrä jatkasi ikuisesti kasvuaan.


Toki Helsingistä Tampereelle matkustettaessa palvelu on tälläkin hetkellä varsin runsasta mutta jo Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan tai Toijalaan vuoroväli on 1 tunti ja Riihimäki-Tampere -välin pienemmille asemille pääosin 2-3 tunnin luokkaa. Onko tämäkin riittävää palvelua maailman tappiin?

Entä jos rakennetaan kokonaan uusia ratoja? Johonkin niidenkin junien on Helsingissä mahduttava.




> Ja onko esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteessä muka menty vain parempaan suuntaan? Mites kaikki vuorojen karsimiset? Onko bussiliikenne nyt kokonaisuudessaan kattavampaa kuin 50-luvulla? Entä mihin katosivat paikallisjunat muista Suomen kaupungeista kuin Helsingistä? 50-luvulla sellaisia oli.


Juuri näin. Tämä kehityshän johtuu nimenomaan siitä, että 50-luvun palvelutaso ei riitä tämän päivän ihmisille. Toisin sanoen siellä missä palvelua ei parannettu noista ajoista tai pystytty parantamaan, ovat ihmiset hylänneet joukkoliikenteen ja siirtyneet käyttämään henkilöautoa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tiedoksi muuten tämä mielenkiintoinen kannanotto:
http://helka.net/index.php?option=co...767&Itemid=118

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:42 ----------




> Entä jos rakennetaan kokonaan uusia ratoja? Johonkin niidenkin junien on Helsingissä mahduttava.


No rakennetaanko niitä? Ja niin paljon että aseman ja ratapihan kapasiteetti oikeasti loppuvat? Ei uskottavaa.




> Juuri näin. Tämä kehityshän johtuu nimenomaan siitä, että 50-luvun palvelutaso ei riitä tämän päivän ihmisille. Toisin sanoen siellä missä palvelua ei parannettu noista ajoista tai pystytty parantamaan, ovat ihmiset hylänneet joukkoliikenteen ja siirtyneet käyttämään henkilöautoa.


Toki tiedät foorumia lukeneena itsekin, että homma meni niin että ihmiset ajettiin pois noista junista palvelua heikentämällä, ja suorastaan tekemällä palvelun käytöstä heille mahdotonta. Eivät matkustajat sen takia olisi kaikonneet että junat olisivat olleet huonoja tai että yhtäkkiä vanha palvelutaso olisi muuttunut riittämättömäksi.

----------


## teme

Kun niitä junia tulee lisää nimenomaan taajamajunien kasvun myötä, ja tämä taas johtuu sitä että väestö kasvaa kauempana Helsingistä radanvarrella. Riihimäki-Kerava lisäraiteet on tietääkseni kai suht selvä asia. Sen jälkeen tilanne on se että Keravalle tulee pohjoisesta kuusi raidetta ja etelään menee neljä, ei hyvä. Tätä varten pitäisi saada Kerava-Pasila välillä raidepari, tunnetaan myös nimellä Lentorata. Minkä jälkeen seuraava pullonkaula on Pasilasta etelään, ja tämä taas hoidetaan tekemällä lisää raiteita, eli Pisara.

Semmoinenkin vaihtoehto teoriassa kai on että raivataan niillä taajamajunilla tilaa vähentämällä kaukojunaliikennettä. Tai sitten leikataan Kaupunkiratojen liikennettä. Tms. Pointtina se että kun loppujen lopuksi tuo ihan yhtä ja samaa raidekapasiteettia.

Vaihtoehtoisena toimena täällä ehdotettu että parannetaan koko rataverkkoa sen sijaan että Helsingin päässä tehdään järjestelyt sen mukaan että maakunnista nyt vaan junat tulee vähän miten sattuu. No lasketaan. Seinäjoki-Oulu hankkeen arvio on 860 miljoonaa euroa, suurinpiirtein saman kuin Pisara, pituutta 335 km. Mistä saamma kilometrihinnaksi 2,5M. Joku täällä varmasti osaa kertoa paremmin, mutta arvataan nyt että yksiraiteista uudistettavaa rataverkkoa löytyy Suomestaa 1000km, eli tuollaiset kaksi ja puoli miljardia euroa.

Pisaralla ja noille raidehankkeilla on kuitenkin muitakin huomattavia höytyjä kuin rataverkon sujuvuus. Esimerkiksi lentokenttäyhteys suoraan kaukojunille, liikennöintisäästöt Pisarassa junien kiertoaikojen lyhentymisen ja ennen kaikkea suoraan bussiliikenteen vähentämispotentiaalin kautta, isoja aluerakenteellisia hyötyjä, jne. Minusta tämä keskustelu kuulostaa paikoin siltä että nuo käsitellään yksi kerrallaan ja todetaan ettei mikään niistä yksinään puolustele tarvittavia massiivisia investointeja. No ei varmaan niin, kyse on kokonaisuudesta.

Ja pakko todeta että vertailun vuoksi vaikkapa Seinäjoen osuus tuosta ratahankkeesta lienee pyöreät nolla euroa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tiedoksi muuten tämä mielenkiintoinen kannanotto:
> http://helka.net/index.php?option=co...767&Itemid=118


"Julkisen liikennepolitiikan keinojen valossa perustelu ei vaikuta relevantilta." => "Esitän olevani eri mieltä, mutten kyllä kerro silti miksi."

"Toisin kuin muualla maailmassa junaliikenne kulkee yhteen suuntaan tehden Pisaran muotoisen lenkin Helsingin keskustan alla." Tarkoittaako tämä, että he tulkitsevat, että Pisaraa ajetaan vain yhteen suuntaan? Mitä sanoilla "toisin kuin muualla maailmassa" yritetään argumentoida?

"Pisaran YVA-selostuksessa mainitaan muita ratahankkeita, kuten erittäin pitkään suunnitteilla ollut Lentorata ja Helsingin metrohankkeista kaukana tulevaisuudessa oleva Töölön metro. Kuitenkaan näitä hankkeita ei tarkasti pohdita Pisara-radan sijainnin tai merkityksen kannalta." Eli siis miten niitä pitäisi pohtia? Yhdistys haluaisi, että kaikista Pisaran haitoista huolimatta Töölön metro kuitenkin rakennettaisiin? Siitähän ei suinkaan aiheudu yhtään niistä haitoista, joita Pisarasta aiheutuu? Vieläpä rakennetaan se Pisaran lisäksi, että saadaan tuplahaitat?

"Hankkeeseen liittyy myös asemien suuaukkoja, ilmanvaihtokanavia ja hätäpoistumisteitä, jotka melun vähentämisen asemesta lisäävät sitä." Asemat lisäävät melua niitä käyttävillä ihmisillään vai? Perusnimbyä. Miten hätäpoistumistiet lisäävät melua?

"Sen sijaan, että kivikuormat nyt kulkevat Koivusaaren alueelta Jätkäsaareen, ne Pisara-radan louhinnan ansiosta suuntautuisivat takaisin Koivusaareen." Tämän lauseen logiikkaa en ymmärrä, vaikka kuinka yritän. Ja jostain se louhe sinne Jätkäsaareen on joka tapauksessa kuljetettava, jos se halutaan rakentaa.

Kaiken kaikkiaan perinteisen nimbyn sekaan on vähän sotkettu lauseita, joissa ei ole argumenttia tai ei ainakaan kunnon perusteita. Muutama ok argumenttikin sentään löytyy, ja sävy sentään on muutakin kuin "vastustamme kaikkea".

----------


## PNu

> Toki tiedät foorumia lukeneena itsekin, että homma meni niin että ihmiset ajettiin pois noista junista palvelua heikentämällä, ja suorastaan tekemällä palvelun käytöstä heille mahdotonta. Eivät matkustajat sen takia olisi kaikonneet että junat olisivat olleet huonoja tai että yhtäkkiä vanha palvelutaso olisi muuttunut riittämättömäksi.


Olen tutustunut rautatiehistoriaan sen verran, että tiedän paikallisjunaliikenteen matkustajamäärien lähteneen voimakkaaseen laskuun heti 60-luvun alussa eli samoihin aikoihin, kun länsimaisten henkilöautojen saatavuus helpottui. Lättähattuliikenne taas oli laajimmillaan vasta kolmisen vuotta matkustajamäärien notkahtamisen jälkeen eli 1964 ja vasta 1965 aloitettiin paikallisjunaliikenteen järjestelmällinen supistaminen. 

Toki olen huomannut, että tällä foorumilla on väitetty aivan muuta mutta on tietysti jokaisen oma asia, mihin väitteisiin uskoo tai yrittääkö asioita varmentaa ottamalla niistä itse selvää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toki olen huomannut, että tällä foorumilla on väitetty aivan muuta mutta on tietysti jokaisen oma asia, mihin väitteisiin uskoo tai yrittääkö asioita varmentaa ottamalla niistä itse selvää.


Kun ei ole aikaa varmistaa asioita alkuperäislähteistä itse, täytyy luottaa toisen käden tietoon. Tietojen luotettavuuden arvioimista helpottaa jos perustelut avataan ja lähdeviitteet ovat kohdallaan. Siitä on toki väitelty kumpi oli muna ja kumpi kana, mutta muistini mukaan sitä ei ole taidettu kyseenalaistaa että lähiliikenteen alasajo oli kuitenkin tietoinen valinta, jolla haluttiin tehdä tilaa kaukoliikenteelle (?).

----------


## PNu

> Siitä on toki väitelty kumpi oli muna ja kumpi kana, mutta muistini mukaan sitä ei ole taidettu kyseenalaistaa että lähiliikenteen alasajo oli kuitenkin tietoinen valinta, jolla haluttiin tehdä tilaa kaukoliikenteelle (?).


Se on sinänsä totta, että myöhemmin päätettiin keskittyä kaukoliikenteeseen ja jättää paikallisliikenne Helsingin lähiliikennettä lukuunottamatta lähinnä kaukoliikenteen syöttöliikenteeksi. Mutta tämä tapahtui vasta vuosia sen jälkeen, kun paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärät olivat kääntyneet dramaattiseen laskuun eikä siihen löydetty hyviä ratkaisuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tätä varten pitäisi saada Kerava-Pasila välillä raidepari, tunnetaan myös nimellä Lentorata. Minkä jälkeen seuraava pullonkaula on Pasilasta etelään, ja tämä taas hoidetaan tekemällä lisää raiteita, eli Pisara.


Tai rakentamalla 2 raidetta lisää nykyiseen ratauraan suunnilleen Helsinginkadun ja Nordenskjöldinkadun väliselle osuudelle. Nordenskjöldinkadun eteläpuolelle asti tämä on jo valmiiksi suunniteltu Pisaran yleissuunnitelmassa, mukaanlukien yhden henkilöraiteen lisäys Pasilan länsipuolelle. Haasteellisin paikka lienee Alppikadun jatkeella olevan huvilan kohdalla. Mutta tämä lienee ratkaistavissa samaan tyyliin kuin Linnunlaulun eteläisen huvilan kohdalla on jo tehty. (Huom: tässä kohdassa on jo 12 raidetta!) Jos joku alkaa valittaa suojelupäätöksistä, niin eiköhän tässä voida soveltaa samoja suojelun kierron periaatteita kuin räjäytettäessä Karamzinin huvilan itäinen puistopiha taivaan tuuliin ja korvaamalla se ikuisella betonikannella.




> Se on sinänsä totta, että myöhemmin päätettiin keskittyä kaukoliikenteeseen ja jättää paikallisliikenne Helsingin lähiliikennettä lukuunottamatta lähinnä kaukoliikenteen syöttöliikenteeksi. Mutta tämä tapahtui vasta vuosia sen jälkeen, kun paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärät olivat kääntyneet dramaattiseen laskuun eikä siihen löydetty hyviä ratkaisuja.


Ei tainnut mennä näin päin. Jo VR:n historiikissa vuodelta 1937 esitetään autoja huolehtimaan osasta siitä liikenteestä, jota rautatiet hoitivat. Vuoden 1962 historiikissa selitetään, että on pakko ylläpitää vielä jossain paikallisjunaliikennettä sitä odotellessa, että ihmiset osaavat siirtyä autojen käyttäjiksi. Näin siis aikana, jolloin Dm7-kalusto oli vielä upouutta. Eljas Pölhö on lisensiaattitutkimuksessaan osoittanut, että munan ja kanan järjestys oli nimenomaan niin, että VR lakkautti liikennettä, jonka seurauksena matkamäärät laskivat kiihtyvässä tahidssa mm. verkkovaikutuksen vuoksi. Eli kun ei ole enää lättähattuyhteyttä pikajunaan, ei sitten tule sitä pikajunankaan matkustajaa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Tamperelaisena en ymmärrä miksi minun verorahojani yritetään kupata pisaraan, josta ei ole minulle mitään hyötyä, tai Helsingin metroon (tai kehärataan), josta ei ole minulle mitään hyötyä.


Huh tätä argumentoinnin tasoa. Helsinkiläisenä en ymmärrä, miksi minun verorahojeni yritetään kupata Tampereen Rantaväylään, josta ei ole minulle mitään hyötyä. Tai miksi minun verorahoillani kustannetaan kahden yliopiston ylläpitoa Tampereella, joista ei ole minulle mitään hyötyä.

----------


## jawahl

> Seinäjoki-Oulu hankkeen arvio on 860 miljoonaa euroa, suurinpiirtein saman kuin Pisara, pituutta 335 km. Ja pakko todeta että vertailun vuoksi vaikkapa Seinäjoen osuus tuosta ratahankkeesta lienee pyöreät nolla euroa.


Seinäjoki tai Oulu (tai muut välin Seinäjoki-Oulu kunnat) eivät saa Seinäjoki-Oulu -ratahankkeen myötä ainoataan uutta kaupunkijunaliikenteen asemaa seudun keskukseen. Eivät saa edes uusia seutuliikenneasemia, jotka nostaisivat maan ja rakennusten arvoa ja toisivat elinvoimaa, työtä ja tavoitettavuutta seudun sisälle lisää. Eivätkä Oulussa tai Seinäjoella saa uutta kaupunkirataakaan tuon ratahankkeen myötä. Eivät saa edes yhtä uutta kaupunkilähijunaa. Tuo on oikeasti kaukoliikennehanke, toisin kuin Pisara. Parempaa rataakin saadaan Pisaran hinnalla Seinäjoki-Oulu -välille noin 55-kertainen määrä (!).

----------


## 339-DF

Jospa laitetaankin ne kaukojunat pisaraa kiertämään ja lähijunat Helsingin asemalle.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jospa laitetaankin ne kaukojunat pisaraa kiertämään ja lähijunat Helsingin asemalle.


Ainakin jokin HSL-lippukelpoinen juna kyllä pitäisi ajaa Pisaraa pitkin, vaikka kaukolähijunalinjoista (H,Z,R,Y) ainakin osa.  Ne + kaukojunat kyllä mahtuisivat vuorovälin suhteen ja lisäämisen varaa jäisi tarpeeksi, mutta mahtuvatko pitkät kaukojunat Pisara-asemille? Jaksavatko ne mäkiä ylös tunnelista? Onko joku jo tutkinut tätä vaihtoehtoa?

Toisaalta jos kaikki lähijunat ajaisivat mm. Hakaniemen kautta, tämä parantaisi HSL-alueen sisäisiä yhteyksiä enemmän. Myöskin turistit ihmettelisivät, jos päärautatieasemalta ei pääsisikään edes Turkuun eikä Tampereelle - toisaalta lähin yhteys olisi alle 1 km kävelyn (tai 1 vaihdon) päässä.

Rautatientorin bussien kanssa ei olisi ongelmaa, sillä yksinkertaisesti kaukojunaan Rautatientorin suuntaan tuleva voisi jäädä jo Hakaniemessä tai Töölössä päästäkseen kaukojunaansa ja jatkaa Rautatientorille päästäkseen lähijunaan. Tämä olisi parempi, sillä yleensä, jos tulee pohjoisesta keskustaan junaan, on menossa kaukojunaan, sillä lähijunaan menevä menisi sinne lähimmältä asemaltaan, tai jäisi pois jo esim. Käpylässä. Jos taas menee joskus Tampereelle lähi- ja joskus kaukojunalla aikatauluista riippuen, voi mennä Pasilaan ja päättää siellä.

----------


## hmikko

> Ne + kaukojunat kyllä mahtuisivat vuorovälin suhteen ja lisäämisen varaa jäisi tarpeeksi, mutta mahtuvatko pitkät kaukojunat Pisara-asemille? Jaksavatko ne mäkiä ylös tunnelista? Onko joku jo tutkinut tätä vaihtoehtoa?


Daniel ei ehkä ollut ihan täysin vakavissaan... Anteron viestissä tähän ketjuun mainittiin yöjunien vaadituksi laituripituudeksi 450 m. Kahden Pendolinon-yksikön juna on luokkaa 310 m. Pisaran asemiin tarvittaisiin siis vähintään sata metriä ja mahdollisesti kaksisataa lisää, mutta tästähän tunnelinrakentajafirmat olisivat vaan innoissaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Tai rakentamalla 2 raidetta lisää nykyiseen ratauraan suunnilleen Helsinginkadun ja Nordenskjöldinkadun väliselle osuudelle. Nordenskjöldinkadun eteläpuolelle asti tämä on jo valmiiksi suunniteltu Pisaran yleissuunnitelmassa, mukaanlukien yhden henkilöraiteen lisäys Pasilan länsipuolelle. Haasteellisin paikka lienee Alppikadun jatkeella olevan huvilan kohdalla. Mutta tämä lienee ratkaistavissa samaan tyyliin kuin Linnunlaulun eteläisen huvilan kohdalla on jo tehty. (Huom: tässä kohdassa on jo 12 raidetta!) Jos joku alkaa valittaa suojelupäätöksistä, niin eiköhän tässä voida soveltaa samoja suojelun kierron periaatteita kuin räjäytettäessä Karamzinin huvilan itäinen puistopiha taivaan tuuliin ja korvaamalla se ikuisella betonikannella.


Mikäs siinä jos raiteiden lisääminen onnistuu helsingin ja Pasilan välillä nykyisessä ratakäytävässä edullisemmin kuin Pisarassa, niin ei muuta kuin kuokkaa turpeeseen vaan. Jakeluhan Pisarassa on kuitenkin ainoastaan sekundäärinen ja lähinnä seudullisesti realisoituva hyöty, jota ei ole syytä maksattaa valtakunnallisesti jos edullisempi tapa lisätä kiskoja tälle välille löytyy.

----------


## PNu

> Ei tainnut mennä näin päin.


Kyllä vaan meni. Vuodesta 1961 vuoteen 1964 aleni rautateiden henkilöliikenteen suorite melkein 20 %, mitattiin sitä sitten henkilökilometreissä tai matkojen lukumäärässä. Silti 1964 on vuosi, jolloin Lättähattuliikenne oli kaikkein laajimmillaan.

En tiedä miten tarkasti syitä tähän on tutkittu mutta länsimaisten henkilöautojen 1962 vapautettu tuonti sekä suurten ikäluokkien koulunkäynnin loppuminen selittänevät paljon. 




> Jo VR:n historiikissa vuodelta 1937 esitetään autoja huolehtimaan osasta siitä liikenteestä, jota rautatiet hoitivat.


Siellä esitetään autoja suorittamaan tavaroiden kotiinkuljetusta sekä matkustajaliikenteessä huolehtimaan junien jatkoyhteyksistä alueille, joihin ei mene rataa. Junan korvaajaksi (linja-)autoja esitetään vain niissä tapauksissa, joissa tieyhteys on huomattavasti ratayhteyttä lyhyempi ja mahdollistaa matkan nopeuttamisen. 

Tai löytyyhän sieltä poikkeus. Vuokatin ja Sotkamon välinen henkilöliikenne siirrettiin linja-autolla hoidettavaksi kustannussyistä. Toki ymmärrän, ettei noin saisi sanoa. Kaikki tietävät, että moisella massakuljetusreitillä ympärivuorokautisen valvonnan vaativa höyryveturi jo pelkästään henkilöstökustannusten vuoksi tulisi ehdottomasti linja-autoa taloudellisemmaksi.




> Vuoden 1962 historiikissa selitetään, että on pakko ylläpitää vielä jossain paikallisjunaliikennettä sitä odotellessa, että ihmiset osaavat siirtyä autojen käyttäjiksi. Näin siis aikana, jolloin Dm7-kalusto oli vielä upouutta.


Millähän sivulla tuollainen väite esiintyy, kun minä en sitä löydä? Vai onko meillä eri historiikki?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Huh tätä argumentoinnin tasoa. Helsinkiläisenä en ymmärrä, miksi minun verorahojeni yritetään kupata Tampereen Rantaväylään, josta ei ole minulle mitään hyötyä. Tai miksi minun verorahoillani kustannetaan kahden yliopiston ylläpitoa Tampereella, joista ei ole minulle mitään hyötyä.


Rantaväylää ei pitäisikään rahoittaa valtion varoilla, siitä olen samaa mieltä. Se on ihan samanlaista kuppausta, jossa valtion tuella pyritään toteuttamaan ylimitoitettu ja turha kerskahanke, johon omin rahkein ei olisi varaa. Valtio tekee Tampereelle palveluksen jos hylkää rantaväylän rahoituksen.

Mitä yliopistoihin tulee, Helsingissä on enemmän ja kalliimpia yliopistoja. Ylipäänsä yliopistoja on melko tasapuolisesti eri puolilla maata. Niitä kaikkia on syytä rahoittaa. Toki jos siirryttäisiin oikeaan maakuntahallintoon rahoitus voisi tulla valtion sijaan maakunnalta. Tyytyväinen vastaukseen?  :Wink: 

No, lisätään nyt vielä sellainen aspekti tähän, että niin kauan kun lähes kaikki valtion ratarahat menevät Helsingin paikallishankkeisiin, joista ei ole hyötyä muille suomalaisille, en näe miksi muiden suomalaisten pitäisi osallistua niiden rahoittamiseen. Osallistuminen on perusteltua jos a) hankkeesta on valtakunnallista hyötyä (pisarasta ei ole) tai jos b) vastaavia hankkeita jaetaan tasapuolisesti maan muihinkin osiin (ei jaeta).

----------


## petteri

> Mikäs siinä jos raiteiden lisääminen onnistuu helsingin ja Pasilan välillä nykyisessä ratakäytävässä edullisemmin kuin Pisarassa, niin ei muuta kuin kuokkaa turpeeseen vaan. Jakeluhan Pisarassa on kuitenkin ainoastaan sekundäärinen ja lähinnä seudullisesti realisoituva hyöty, jota ei ole syytä maksattaa valtakunnallisesti jos edullisempi tapa lisätä kiskoja tälle välille löytyy.


Ratakuiluin leventäminen Linnunlaulussa lisäisi kyllä merkittävästi Helsingin aseman kapasiteettia ja olisi halpa ratkaisu, ikävä kyllä se vaikuttaa vaan olevan poliittisesti mahdotonta.  Kun edellisen kerran Linnunlaulua levennettiin tehtiin periaatepäätös että kyseessä oli viimeinen levennys. Tai voihan Linnunlaulun levennystä toki ehdottaa, mutta samalla saa varautua Koijärvi ja makasiinit tyyppiseen liikkeeseen, joka nyt vastustaisi rautatieliikenneinvestointia. Niin huonoa mainosta rautateille, että minä en ainakaan tuohon ampiaispesään tökkäisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ratakuiluin leventäminen Linnunlaulussa lisäisi kyllä merkittävästi Helsingin aseman kapasiteettia ja olisi halpa ratkaisu, ikävä kyllä se vaikuttaa vaan olevan poliittisesti mahdotonta.  Kun edellisen kerran Linnunlaulua levennettiin tehtiin periaatepäätös että kyseessä oli viimeinen levennys.


Aika erikoista että Linnunlaulun miljöö parin lisäraiteen osalta on miljardin-kahden vaihtoehtoiskustannuksen arvoinen.  Ja että se lisäkapasiteetti ehdottomasti tarvitaan, mutta ei ikinä jos pitäisi vilkaistakaan Linnunlaulun suuntaan. Veikkaan että pisaraa halvemmalla tekisi jopa lyhyen Linnunlaulun alitustunnelin, jotta ei tarvitsisi muuttaa miksikään maan pinnalla vallitsevaa nykyistä raiteiden valmiiksi täyttämää miljöötä...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratakuiluin leventäminen Linnunlaulussa lisäisi kyllä merkittävästi Helsingin aseman kapasiteettia ja olisi halpa ratkaisu, ikävä kyllä se vaikuttaa vaan olevan poliittisesti mahdotonta.  Kun edellisen kerran Linnunlaulua levennettiin tehtiin periaatepäätös että kyseessä oli viimeinen levennys. Tai voihan Linnunlaulun levennystä toki ehdottaa, mutta samalla saa varautua Koijärvi ja makasiinit tyyppiseen liikkeeseen, joka nyt vastustaisi rautatieliikenneinvestointia. Niin huonoa mainosta rautateille, että minä en ainakaan tuohon ampiaispesään tökkäisi.


Ne samat tahot eivät taida olla yhtään innostuneempia Alppipuiston ja Eltsun raiskaamisesta. Itse asiassa se lippa yhden huvilan nurkalle on varmaankin helpompi sulattaa kuin Alppipuiston ja Eltsun Pisara-järjestelyt. Luulisin myös, että osittainenkin kuilun kattaminen ja puiston laajentaminen voisi olla kovaa valuttaa tässä sielujen kaupassa.




> Kyllä vaan meni. ...
> Millähän sivulla tuollainen väite esiintyy, kun minä en sitä löydä? Vai onko meillä eri historiikki?


Lisensiaatti Pölhöllä ja sinulla lienee eri käsitys. Minun pitää päättää, kumpaa uskon. Taidan uskoa tiedettä tehnyttä Pölhöä ennemmin kuin sinua, sori vaan.




> Ainakin jokin HSL-lippukelpoinen juna kyllä pitäisi ajaa Pisaraa pitkin, vaikka kaukolähijunalinjoista (H,Z,R,Y) ainakin osa.  Ne + kaukojunat kyllä mahtuisivat vuorovälin suhteen ja lisäämisen varaa jäisi tarpeeksi, mutta mahtuvatko pitkät kaukojunat Pisara-asemille? Jaksavatko ne mäkiä ylös tunnelista? Onko joku jo tutkinut tätä vaihtoehtoa?


En haluaisi olla katsomassa sitä sählinkiä, kun junallinen kaukomatkustajia laukkuineen pyrkii ulos pikajunasta Pisaran Keskusta-asemalla. Ja loput jotka eivät ehtineet ulos sitten Hakaniemessä tai Oopperalla, riippuen siitä, tultiinko Itä- vai Länsi-Suomesta. Puhumattakaan sitten siitä, että sen junan pitäisi kerätä myös uudet matkalaukut sisäänpäin, minne se juna menossa onkaan. Ei se nyt ihan turhaa ole, että kaukojunat seisovat 10 minuuttia Helsingissä, että saadaan saapuneet tavaroineen ulos ja lähtijät taas sisään.

Vaikka Pasilassa jää nykyään pois aika harva kaukojunista, sielläkin on jo tarpeeksi vaikeata. Kun pahimmassa tapauksessa käytävällä ja eteisessä on jo jonottamassa Helsinkiin menijöitä. Kerran olen joutunut matkustamaan Helsinkiin näiden hyvissä ajoin valmistautuneiden tai muuten vain seurustelevien vuoksi.

Eikä niillä kaukojunilla ole Pisaraan asiaa teknisistä syistä. Kun kerran radasta ei tehdä eurooppalaisten normien mukaista, niin se ei sitten ole sitä, vaan sinne pitää ostaa iän kaiken erityisjunia. Eli siis pönkitetään Suomen Pisaran erityisolosuhteita, joiden vuoksi tavallinen ei kelpaa, vaan pitää saada ostaa kalliimpaa. Siellä Pisarassa on sellaista hupaa kuin liian jyrkkiä nousuja ja liian tiukkoja kaarteita.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Nordenskjöldinkatu


Kielipoliisin ratsia: Nordenskiöldinkatu

Suomalaissyntyinen tutkimusmatkailija, koillisväylän löytäjä ja professori Nils Adolf Erik Nordenskiöld (1832-1901). Kadun nykyinen nimiasu on vahvistettu jo vuonna 1928, eli se pitäisi olla tuttu kaikille foorumilaislle jo lapsuudesta.   :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikä niillä kaukojunilla ole Pisaraan asiaa teknisistä syistä. Kun kerran radasta ei tehdä eurooppalaisten normien mukaista, niin se ei sitten ole sitä, vaan sinne pitää ostaa iän kaiken erityisjunia. Eli siis pönkitetään Suomen Pisaran erityisolosuhteita, joiden vuoksi tavallinen ei kelpaa, vaan pitää saada ostaa kalliimpaa. Siellä Pisarassa on sellaista hupaa kuin liian jyrkkiä nousuja ja liian tiukkoja kaarteita.


Niin, eikös tästä saada esimakua jo kehäradan kanssa?

----------


## Timppak

> Lisensiaatti Pölhöllä ja sinulla lienee eri käsitys. Minun pitää päättää, kumpaa uskon. Taidan uskoa tiedettä tehnyttä Pölhöä ennemmin kuin sinua, sori vaan.


Olisihan se ihan kiva vastata esitettyyn kysymykseen kirjan kohdasta eikä hyppiä lisensiaatin selän taakse piiloon kun itse täällä forumilla ollaan ensimmäisenä huutelemassa todistamista sellaisille asioille jotka eivät omaa mielipidettä miellytä.




> Eikä niillä kaukojunilla ole Pisaraan asiaa teknisistä syistä. Kun kerran radasta ei tehdä eurooppalaisten normien mukaista, niin se ei sitten ole sitä, vaan sinne pitää ostaa iän kaiken erityisjunia. Eli siis pönkitetään Suomen Pisaran erityisolosuhteita, joiden vuoksi tavallinen ei kelpaa, vaan pitää saada ostaa kalliimpaa. Siellä Pisarassa on sellaista hupaa kuin liian jyrkkiä nousuja ja liian tiukkoja kaarteita.
> 
> Antero


Mikähän se sellainen hupi nyt on, josta normaali eurooppalainen kalusto ei selviäisi? Miten veturit tai moottorijunat voivat kulkea päivittäin 300m kaarresäteisistä ja tarvittaessa jyrkemmistäkin vaihteista, mutta ei tunnelissa olevasta reilu 400m:n kaarteesta? Vinkkinä voin kertoa, että heti Pasilan aseman pohjoispuolella on tätä samanlaista hupaa tarjolla jo ennen ristikkosiltoja, mutta ehkäpä tuo euronormien mukainen kalusto (Sm5, Sr2, Sm3) ei siitä sitten kykene kulkemaan ilman hupia kun herra asiantuntija (TM) näin väittää.  :Very Happy: 

Myöskään 40 promillen nousu ei tuota modernille paikallisjunakalustolle ongelmia, vanhoille paikallisiin erikoisolosuhteisiin (TM) tehdyille kotimaisille ikälopuille paikallisjunille kyllä. Kehäradalle tulee yhtä jyrkkiä ja pidempiä nousuja. Millähän erikoiskalustolla siellä on suunniteltu ajettavaksi? 

Ainoa poikkeavuus pisaralla käytettävään eurooppalseen normikalustoon tulee raideleveydestä ja mahdollisuudesta käyttää normaalia leveämpiä junia sekä erikorkuista laituria. Pitäisikö nämä sitten muuttaa eurooppalaisten määräysten mukaisiksi, niin saataisiin sitten täysin normaalikalustoa liikennöitäväksi?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Myöskään 40 promillen nousu ei tuota modernille paikallisjunakalustolle ongelmia, vanhoille paikallisiin erikoisolosuhteisiin (TM) tehdyille kotimaisille ikälopuille paikallisjunille kyllä. Kehäradalle tulee yhtä jyrkkiä ja pidempiä nousuja. Millähän erikoiskalustolla siellä on suunniteltu ajettavaksi? 
> 
> Ainoa poikkeavuus pisaralla käytettävään eurooppalseen normikalustoon tulee raideleveydestä ja mahdollisuudesta käyttää normaalia leveämpiä junia sekä erikorkuista laituria. Pitäisikö nämä sitten muuttaa eurooppalaisten määräysten mukaisiksi, niin saataisiin sitten täysin normaalikalustoa liikennöitäväksi?


Jos tuo nousukulma on direktiivin vastainen niin miksi sellainen on suunniteltu pisaraan ja kehäradalle? Eikö Suomessa muka tarvitse piitata direktiivistä vain sillä perusteella että raideleveys on vähän eri kuin Keski-Euroopassa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Daniel ei ehkä ollut ihan täysin vakavissaan...


Juu, en tosiaan ollut.  :Smile: 

Minusta alkoi tuntua siltä, että pisaran ei-valtakunnallisuutta perustellaan sillä, että sen juuri sen raiteita pitkin ajaa vain lähijunia. Sitä en ymmärrä, sillä samahan se on, mikä juna milläkin raiteella ajaa, pääasia että niitä raiteita ja siten pelivaraa saadaan lisää. Siis: (mahdollinen) valtakunnallisuus ei muutu mihinkään siitä, ajaako uusilla tunneliraiteilla lähi- vai kaukojunia. Pääasia, että kaikki pääsevät junalla Helsinkiin, tulevat siten läheltä tai kaukaa.

Jos pisaran eri hyödyt olisi mahdollista oikeasti jaotella hyötyjien mukaan, niin kyllä minulle sopisi se malli, jossa
- Valtio maksaa sen saman 30% jota siltä muutenkin odotetaan raidehankkeisiin.
- Valtio maksaa päälle vielä sen rahan, joka muuten olisi käytettävä erilaisiin toimenpiteisiin, jolla kasvatettaisiin kapasiteettia ja nostettaisiin toimintavarmuutta Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä sekä Helsinki C:llä. Ei ole lähelläkään pisaran hintalappua.
- Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen ja Kerava maksavat siitä, että heidän asukkaansa pääsevät paremmin töihin ja asioimaan Helsinkiin. Tässä on suurin maksaja. (Paremmin = jaellaan ympäri niemeä)
- Helsinkikin maksaa radanvarsilähiöiden osalta samalla perusteella kuin edellinen kohta, mutta asukkaita on vähemmän ja rahaakin kuluu vähemmän.
- HSL maksaa pisarasta sen, mitä säästävät kun voivat rationalisoida pintalinjastoa. Bussiliikenne vähenee olennaisesti. Ratikoista en olisi niin varma. Nykyiset juna+ratikkamatkat vähenevät, mutta tilalle tulee uusia liityntäratikkamatkoja, kun bussit eivät enää pyöri niemellä. Ja HSL ottaa rahat kunnilta matkustajien kotikuntien suhteessa, eli Espoo ja Vantaa maksavat mutkan kautta tässäkin eniten.

Jos tällä kaavalla ei rahoittajia löydy, niin jätetään sitten tekemättä. Mutta jos tällaista systeemiä ruvettaisiin pisaran kanssa käyttämään, niin sittenhän sitä pitäisi soveltaa muuallekin maahan. Se merkitsisi käytännössä rautatiehankkeiden lopettamista kokonaan. Vai mistä tällä mallilla saataisiin maksaja Huutokoskelle taikka vaikka RovaniemiKemijärvi-radan kunnostukselle?




> Ylipäänsä yliopistoja on melko tasapuolisesti eri puolilla maata. Niitä kaikkia on syytä rahoittaa.


Tästä olen kyllä reippaasti eri mieltä. Maa on täynnä pakkohajasijoitettuja korkeakouluja, ja jonnekin vaasoihin kuskataan sunnuntai-iltaisin kamalat määrät sellaista porukkaa pääkaupunkiseudulta, joka ei ole päässyt paikallisiin korkeakouluihin opiskelemaan, koska hakijoita on liikaa. Sitten taas kärrätään sama porukka perjantaisin kotiin. Ja sama juttu aika monen henkilökuntaan kuuluvankin kanssa. Ja kun opiskelijat sitten valmistuvat, näillä vaasoilla ja muilla ei kuitenkaan ole tarjota korkeakoulutusta vaativia työpaikkoja, joten eiväthän ne maisterit niihin jää vaan valuvat suuriin kaupunkeihin.

Nämä vaasat muistuttavat varuskuntakaupunkeja siinä, että pakkomuilutettuja opiskelijoita varten syntyy sitten oheistoimintaa, baareja, pizzerioita ym. Eli kyllähän se sijoituskaupunki siitä hyötyy, mutta kenen kustannuksella? Valtakunnan kannalta olisi logistisesti ja kokonaistaloudellisesti järkevämpää järjestää koulutus sinne, missä ihmisetkin ovat. Suomeksi sanottuna Helsingin, Tampereen ja Turun seudut. Myös Oulun yliopistolla on tiettyä ei-aluepoliittista roolia, mutta sielläkin moni ns. tieteenala on oikeasti heikkolaatuista ammattikoulutusta pohjoissuomalaisille tuleville opettajille.

Jos pisaraan verrataan, niin minulla helsinkiläisenä ei ole mitään intoa rahoittaa vaasalaisia pizzeriatyöntekijöitä. Mieluummin pistäisin ne rahat lisäpaikkoihin Helsingin yliopistolla.  :Wink:  Aluepoliittisesti tämä on tietysti mahdoton ajatus, sillä harva maakunta Suomessa olisi ylipäätään hengissä ilman Helsingin, Tampereen ja Turun seutujen antamaa tekohengitystä.

----------


## kuukanko

> No, lisätään nyt vielä sellainen aspekti tähän, että niin kauan kun lähes kaikki valtion ratarahat menevät Helsingin paikallishankkeisiin, joista ei ole hyötyä muille suomalaisille, en näe miksi muiden suomalaisten pitäisi osallistua niiden rahoittamiseen.


Kuinka suuri osa valtion ratarahoista meneekään Helsingin paikallishankkeisiin? Entä kuinka suuri osa valtion liikenneväylärahoituksesta?

Muualla Suomessa ei ole edes lähijunahankkeita, mitä rahoittaa. Jos ja kun Tampereen seutu saa joskus järkevän hankkeen, niin sillehän valtio on jo luvannut rahoituksen. Valtio on rahoittanut sellaisia hankkeita, joita alueilla on haluttu, ja suurin osa niistä on tiehankkeita. Tampereen seudultakin löytyy tuoreita valtion rahoittamia moottoriteitä. Helsingin seutu ei ole valtion liikenneväylärahoituksessa mitenkään ylikorostettu siihen nähden, kuinka suuri osa valtion verotuloista kerätään Helsingin seudulta.

----------


## Timppak

> Jos tuo nousukulma on direktiivin vastainen niin miksi sellainen on suunniteltu pisaraan ja kehäradalle? Eikö Suomessa muka tarvitse piitata direktiivistä vain sillä perusteella että raideleveys on vähän eri kuin Keski-Euroopassa?


Ko. direktiivi koskee vain TEN-verkkoa, joten paikallisjunaradoilla ei ole tarvetta moista noudattaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuinka suuri osa valtion ratarahoista meneekään Helsingin paikallishankkeisiin? [...] Muualla Suomessa ei ole edes lähijunahankkeita, mitä rahoittaa.


Pointtini nimenomaan. Ei ole hankkeita, kun ei ole annettu rahaa.




> Jos ja kun Tampereen seutu saa joskus järkevän hankkeen, niin sillehän valtio on jo luvannut rahoituksen. Valtio on rahoittanut sellaisia hankkeita, joita alueilla on haluttu, ja suurin osa niistä on tiehankkeita. Tampereen seudultakin löytyy tuoreita valtion rahoittamia moottoriteitä. Helsingin seutu ei ole valtion liikenneväylärahoituksessa mitenkään ylikorostettu siihen nähden, kuinka suuri osa valtion verotuloista kerätään Helsingin seudulta.


Tampereella on järkevä hanke eli ratikka. Se etenee koko ajan, joten voisi sitä valtion rahaakin jo ruveta lupailemaan. Mutta nihkeää on, ja uhkana on nimenomaan että pisaran kaltaiset megahankkeet haittaavat rahan riittämistä raitioteiden kaltaisiin pieniin mutta järkeviin hankkeisiin.

Tuohon samaan läntiseen ohitusmoottoritiehen vetoaminen taas alkaa jo kyllästyttää. Ei ole tullut rahaa muihin moottoritiehankkeisiin pitkään aikaan. Ja ei viitsitä taas aloittaa tätä keskustelua alueellisesta verotuotosta, sen syistä ja siitä mihin se oikeuttaa. Se on käyty läpi jo moneen kertaan.




> Ko. direktiivi koskee vain TEN-verkkoa, joten paikallisjunaradoilla ei ole tarvetta moista noudattaa.


Mutta kehäratahan on osa TEN-verkkoa! Miksi, sitä en tiedä, kun siinä ei ole mitään logiikkaa, mutta ainakin suomenkielisen Wikipedian mukaan EU tukee hanketta reilulla 17 M:lla, nimenomaan osana TEN-verkostoa. Siksipä direktiiviä olisi nähdäkseni syytä soveltaa kehärataan. Vai onko parempi maksaa takaisin TEN-tuet?

----------


## kouvo

> Vai onko parempi maksaa takaisin TEN-tuet?


Tuskin joudutaan maksamaan takaisin jonkun promillen nousukulmaeron takia, koskenee myös Pisaraa jos se TENiin onnistutaan tuuppaamaan. Härmässä näitä direktiivejä on kuitenkin noudatettu sen verran tarkemmin kuin esim. näissä etelä-euroopan "talousdynamoissa" joihin rahaa on kaadettu säkkikaupalla, joten tuskin alkavat EU:ssa kitisemään mistään nousukulmista.

----------


## teme

Alueellisten liikennerahojen jakosuhteiden valvomisen, ottamatta nyt kantaa niiden järkevyyteen, voi jättää poliitikoille. Käytännössä se nyt vaan minusta menee niin että joka alueella käytetään suurinpiirtein saman verran valtion liikennerahaa vuodesta toiseen, kysymys on siitä miten se käytetään. Eli jos vaikka Pisara saa valtionrahoitusta niin metrot, motarit, tms. saanee vastaavasti vähemmän.

Ja Daniel, valtionosuus junaratahankkeista on pikemminkin 70% kuin 30%.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja Daniel, valtionosuus junaratahankkeista on pikemminkin 70% kuin 30%.


Joo. Tämä onkin ihan hölmöä. Valkoisesta tunnelijunasta valtio maksaa Vantaalla 70% ja oranssista Espoossa <30%. Ja joku kehtaa sanoa, ettei värillä ole väliä.  :Smile:  

(Valkoisesta tunnelittomasta junasta Leppävaaraan valtio muuten maksoi vain 50%.)

Mulle kelpaisi vallan hyvin, että valtio maksaisi pisarasta sen 30% + ne rahat, jotka joka tapauksessa kuluisivat kaukojunien kulun turvaamiseen. Mutta toki kunnallisveron maksajana olen aina sitä mieltä, että valtiolta otetaan kaikki mitä saadaan...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisihan se ihan kiva vastata esitettyyn kysymykseen kirjan kohdasta eikä hyppiä lisensiaatin selän taakse piiloon kun itse täällä forumilla ollaan ensimmäisenä huutelemassa todistamista sellaisille asioille jotka eivät omaa mielipidettä miellytä.


Minä kerroin toisten ihmisten tekemästä työstä ja sen tuloksista. Jos PNu haluaa kiistää Pölhön työn, miksi minulla pitäisi olla todistustaakka asiassa? Asia on niin, että jos minä luotan Pölhön lisensiaattityön tuloksiin ja PNu väittää, että Pölhö on väärässä, niin PNu saa osoittaa oman väitteensä oikeaksi. Minulle riittää tässä tapauksessa se, että toinen henkilö on lainannut muutaman sadan sivun kirjasta jonkin lauseen tekemänsä työn tueksi mutta ei suinkaan ainoaksi tuloksen perusteeksi. Se, ettei PNu löydä tuota lausetta ei merkitse sitä, ettei lausetta kirjassa olisi, ja vielä vähemmän sillä on mitään vaikutusta siihen, mihin Pölhö on päätynyt tutkittuaan junatarjonnan ja junien käytön kehitystä.




> Mikähän se sellainen hupi nyt on, josta normaali eurooppalainen kalusto ei selviäisi? Miten veturit tai moottorijunat voivat kulkea päivittäin 300m kaarresäteisistä ja tarvittaessa jyrkemmistäkin vaihteista, mutta ei tunnelissa olevasta reilu 400m:n kaarteesta? Vinkkinä voin kertoa, että heti Pasilan aseman pohjoispuolella on tätä samanlaista hupaa tarjolla jo ennen ristikkosiltoja, mutta ehkäpä tuo euronormien mukainen kalusto (Sm5, Sr2, Sm3) ei siitä sitten kykene kulkemaan ilman hupia kun herra asiantuntija (TM) näin väittää.


Vinkkinä voin kertoa, että kaarresäteillä on keskeinen merkitys sekä liikennöinnin nopeuteen että kaluston ja radan kulumiseen. Juuri toisessa ketjussa selostettiin, miten metrojunillakin yritetään ajaa hitaasti liian jyrkissä kaarteissa. Olen sattumoisin ajanut pikajunalla Pasilasta Ilmalan ratapihan läpi ja Käpylän kautta takaisin pääradalle. Siellä niitä jyrkkiä kaarteita oli yllin kyllin. Tietenkin se juna meni sieltä läpi, Ilmalassahan ne käyvät huollossa ja säilytyksessä jatkuvasti. Mutta ei se ihan samanlaista ollut kuin tehokas ja nopea liikenne, jolla Pisaraa mainostetaan.

Jyrkin kaartein ja nousuin ei tehdä nopeata ja tehokasta rataa, vaan hidas ja hankalasti liikennöitävä sekä kalliisti ylläpidettävä rata. Kumpi näistä Pisaran on tarkoitus olla? Se kun ei voi olla molempia yhtä aikaa.




> Myöskään 40 promillen nousu ei tuota modernille paikallisjunakalustolle ongelmia, vanhoille paikallisiin erikoisolosuhteisiin (TM) tehdyille kotimaisille ikälopuille paikallisjunille kyllä. Kehäradalle tulee yhtä jyrkkiä ja pidempiä nousuja. Millähän erikoiskalustolla siellä on suunniteltu ajettavaksi?


No voihan sinne laittaa sitten vaikka 7 % nousuja, kyllä sähkömoottorijunat ja ratikat sellaisestakin kulkevat ilman hammasrataa. Lähtevät jopa liikkeelle pysäkiltä, vaikka se olisi monen prosentin mäessä. Eivät 7 %:n nousuissa kulkevat metrojunat tai ratikat mitään erikoiskalustoa ole, ihan tavallista hyllytavaraa, joka toimii vielä ikäloppuinakin samoissa oloissa. Ihan turhaahan näitä normeja on tehdä ja noudattaa, Pendolinolla Mannerheimintielle vaan, niin päästään nopeasti Tullinpuomilta Stockalle kahville!

Sm1-2 -kaluston vetovoima ei ole laskenut siitä, kun junat toimitettiin. Kyllä niillä voi ajaa niin Kehäradan kuin Pisarankin 4 % nousuissa. Ne vaan eivät kiihdy niissä nousuissa yhtä hyvin kuin isomman vetovoiman Sm5. Montakohan sekuntia siitä kiertoaika mahtaakaan kasvaa? Vetäviä akseleita on Sm1-2 -kalustossa enemmän kuin Sm5:ssä, joten oikeasti ne ovat jyrkkiin nousuihin luotettavampia, vaikka joillakuilla on tarve haukkua niitä kaiken aikaa. Kun romuttamiseen on niin kiire, ettei vaan olisi junia muihin kaupunkeihin.




> Ko. direktiivi koskee vain TEN-verkkoa, joten paikallisjunaradoilla ei ole tarvetta moista noudattaa.


Tulkitsenko niin, että vastustat rautateiden ja kaluston yhteentoimivuutta? Jos siis vain voit keksiä verukkeen sille, ettei tarvitse noudattaa yleistä mitoitusta, niin ilman muuta poiketaan siitä sitten.

Normien ja standardien merkityksestä ja tarkoituksesta voisi kirjoittaa pitkäänkin, mutta yleensä tekniikan kanssa tekemisissä olevat ainakin ymmärtävät niiden merkityksen ja nimenomaan edun. Normien kiertämistä toki käytetään tarkoituksella lähinnä protektionismiin sekä muuhun kuluttajien lypsämiseen, jolla pyritään estämään vapaat markkinat ja sitomaan kuluttaja yhden myyjän tuotteisiin, jotta niistä saa hyvät voitot.

Otetaan tästä nyt raideliikenne-esimerkki Tallinnasta. Mielestäsi varmaan siellä on syytä olla erittäin onnellinen siitä, että on 1067 mm:n raideleveys ratikoilla. Ei tarvitse ostaa valmiita 1000 mm:n ratikoita, mitä lie ikäloppuja romuja tyrkytettäisiinkin. Onni on ettei ole kalustosta tarjontaa, vaan on pakko ostaa uutta erityisolosuhteisiin tehtyä kallista huippukamaa, johon tosin ei ole rahaa.

Sillä, että tehdään Pisaraa jyrkillä kaarteilla ja nousuilla sekä mahdollisimman lyhyillä laitureilla ei potkita kuin omaa nilkkaa. Tarpeeksi on riesaa jo siitä, että meillä on nykyään jopa Venäjän valtavasta rataverkosta poikkeava raideleveys. Sen kanssa voi vielä elää, kun ei onneksi olla ainoita eikä edes suurin poikkeama 1435:stä. Mutta mitä enemmän niitä poikkeusvaatimuksia kasataan, sen vaikeammaksi tulee oma elämä. Monopolifirmalle on ehkä mieleen, maksajalle ja palvelun käyttäjälle ei.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joo. Tämä onkin ihan hölmöä. Valkoisesta tunnelijunasta valtio maksaa Vantaalla 70% ja oranssista Espoossa <30%. Ja joku kehtaa sanoa, ettei värillä ole väliä.  
> 
> (Valkoisesta tunnelittomasta junasta Leppävaaraan valtio muuten maksoi vain 50%.)
> 
> Mulle kelpaisi vallan hyvin, että valtio maksaisi pisarasta sen 30% + ne rahat, jotka joka tapauksessa kuluisivat kaukojunien kulun turvaamiseen.


Tämä 30 % osuus kelpaa kyllä minullekin. Jos Helsinki ja naapurikunnat ovat niin hulluja, että haluavat laittaa 70 % omaa rahaansa pisaraan, niin ehkä se sitten pitää tehdä. Vaikka olen kyllä sitä mieltä ettei pisarasta ole vastaavaa hyötyä. Mutta jos siihen halutaan enemmän kuin 30 % valtion rahaa, niin sehän tarkoittaa että nämä kunnat ovat itsekin samaa mieltä ettei siitä ole niin paljon hyötyä. Ja valtion rahaa halutaan nimenomaan siksi että pystytään rahoittamaan tuollainen niukkahyötyinen hanke. Se kun ei ole suoraan omaa rahaa.

Tosin edelleenkään en ymmärrä miksi pisaralle pitäisi antaa mitään rahaa "kaukojunaliikenteen turvaamiseksi". Se kun ei oikeasti käytännössä vaikuta kaukoliikenteeseen yhtään mitään. Kaukoliikenteen asiakkaana suorastaan pyydän, että kaukoliikennettä ei "turvattaisi" pisaran avulla.   :Smile: 




> Mutta toki kunnallisveron maksajana olen aina sitä mieltä, että valtiolta otetaan kaikki mitä saadaan...


Tämä on ymmärrettävää ja inhimillistä. Ja tervettä niin kauan kuin sen tiedostaa, että kaikki ajattelevat samoin subjektiivisesta näkökulmastaan. Siinä vaiheessa kun tuo hämärtyy ja ruvetaan kuvittelemaan, että oma etu ilman muuta on kaikkien etu, ollaan kyllä terveen ajattelun rajamailla.  :Wink:  

Tosin hieman vakavammin pohtien valtion raha on kaksiteräinen miekka. Jos sitä saa maksimimäärän itselleen, niin se saattaa johtaa siihen, että toteutetaan ihan järjettömiä hankkeita ja järkevät jäävät jalkoihin. Aina ei ole siunauksellista toivoa omalle kunnalle maksimimäärää valtion rahaa. Joskus päinvastainen saattaisi olla pitkällä aikavälillä hyödyllisempää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on ymmärrettävää ja inhimillistä. Ja tervettä niin kauan kuin sen tiedostaa, että kaikki ajattelevat samoin subjektiivisesta näkökulmastaan.


Juuri tämä mulla oli tuossa pointtina.




> Tosin hieman vakavammin pohtien valtion raha on kaksiteräinen miekka. Jos sitä saa maksimimäärän itselleen, niin se saattaa johtaa siihen, että toteutetaan ihan järjettömiä hankkeita ja järkevät jäävät jalkoihin.


Niinpä. Onhan meillä näitä järjettömiä vaikka kuinka, kuten vaikkapa moottoritie Kemistä Tornioon. Taitaa olla vähän erilaiset liikennemäärät kuin vaikka motarilla Helsingistä Tampereelle. Melkein väitän, että pisarasta on enemmän hyötyä kuin tuosta Meri-Lapin motarista. Mikä tosin ei tarkoita sitä, että pisara pitäisi tehdä siksi että se motarikin on tehty.

----------


## petteri

Minusta sopiva valtion osuus Pisarasta ja metrosta on likimain samaa luokkaa kuin Kehäteistä ja mm. Hakamäentiestä. Eli noin 70 % valtiolta ja 30 % kunnilta. Se on sopiva kustannusten jako myös Tampereen ratikalle ja rantaväylälle.

----------


## teme

30% valtionosuudella Pisaraa ei tehdä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:05 ----------

Siis nyt minusta lähinnä väännetään siitä mikä se osuus on välillä 70 - 100%.

----------


## 339-DF

> Siis nyt minusta lähinnä väännetään siitä mikä se osuus on välillä 70 - 100%.


Mulla on ollut koko ajan se käsitys, että Helsinki maksaisi asemat. Eli siitä tulisi se n. 30%. Mutta tämä käsitys perustuu kyllä muutaman vuoden takaiseen.

Eikö kaupunki halua enää maksaa niitäkään?

----------


## teme

> Mulla on ollut koko ajan se käsitys, että Helsinki maksaisi asemat. Eli siitä tulisi se n. 30%. Mutta tämä käsitys perustuu kyllä muutaman vuoden takaiseen.


Siinä mielessä ihan järkevä ajatus että niille asemien tiloille voisi olla muutakin käyttöä, eli siis kyse ei ole välttämättä pelkistä juna-asemista.




> Eikö kaupunki halua enää maksaa niitäkään?


Ei kukaan halua maksaa mistään.  :Smile: 

Voi se olla niinkin että Liikennevirasto on sitä mieltä että vaikka 50% on sopiva valtionosuus, toisaalta voisi olla perusteltua että HSL osallistuu ja sitä kautta naapurikaupungit. Kyllä tästä vielä sotku aikaiseksi saadaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> toisaalta voisi olla perusteltua että HSL osallistuu ja sitä kautta naapurikaupungit.


Se nimenomaan olisi oleellista ja tärkeää. Ratikkalaajennusten yhteydessä minusta kuukanko kertoi, että HSL:n onkin tarkoitus jatkossa osallistua infrahankkeiden kustannuksiin. En muista osuutta, olikohan sitä edes määritelty? Mutta HSL:ssähän käytetään liikennöintikustannuksissa ainakin teoriassa käyttäjä maksaa -periaatetta, joten miksi ei myös investoinneissa.

----------


## teme

> Se nimenomaan olisi oleellista ja tärkeää. Ratikkalaajennusten yhteydessä minusta kuukanko kertoi, että HSL:n onkin tarkoitus jatkossa osallistua infrahankkeiden kustannuksiin. En muista osuutta, olikohan sitä edes määritelty? Mutta HSL:ssähän käytetään liikennöintikustannuksissa ainakin teoriassa käyttäjä maksaa -periaatetta, joten miksi ei myös investoinneissa.


No sehän on hienoa, jatkossa pitää sitten myydä nuo hankkeet Keravallekin. :Smile: 

Sikäli kun ymmärrän se kuvio menee jotenkin niin että HSL maksaa könttäkorvausta ratainfran käytöstä (rautateiden osalta tuo kai teoriassa sisältyy ratamaksuihin eli liikennöintikorvauksiin). Varsinaisen investoinin tekee HKL, jonka taseessa ne lainat on, ja se taas edelleen laskuttaa HSL:ä. Koska HKL on kaupungin liikennelaitos siinä kuin HELEN niin pääoman pitää tuottaa 11% vuodessa, mikä tuottaa hilpeitä ratamaksuja, voittonsa tästä HKL taas tilittää kaupungille. Infrakorvausten jako (tämä on kai vieläkin vaiheessa) menee kuitenkin niin että kukin kaupunki maksaa omalla alueellaan olevan infran. Eli siis Helsingin kaupunki (HKL) investoi rataan, ratikkohin, metrojuniin, tms, perii siitä 11% tuottoa vastavan korvauksen Helsingin kaupungilta (Helsingin osuus HSL:n maksuista), ja Helsingin kaupunki (HKL) tilittää ylijäämän tuosta investoinnin tuotosta (kaupunki saa lainarahaa tällä hetkellä noin 2% korolla, eli 9%) Helsingin kaupungille. Suomeksi rahaa siirretään taskusta toiseen, ainoa pieni ongelma tuossa on että kirjanpidollisesti ratainfra näyttää kovin kalliilta. Tuo tuottotavoite pitäisi korjata jotenkin realistiseksi, juuri mikään liikenneinvestointi ei tuommoisilla tuottovaatimuksilla kannata.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta sopiva valtion osuus Pisarasta ja metrosta on likimain samaa luokkaa kuin Kehäteistä ja mm. Hakamäentiestä. Eli noin 70 % valtiolta ja 30 % kunnilta. Se on sopiva kustannusten jako myös Tampereen ratikalle ja rantaväylälle.


Väittäisin kyllä ettei ole. Kukaan ei Tampereella unelmoikaan 70 % valtionosuudesta ratikalle. Ei se ole realistista eikä edes oikeudenmukaista. Kuten ei ole Helsingin hankkeillekaan. Ja rantaväylästä sanoinkin jo, että parempi kun tunneli jäisi kokonaan rakentamatta. Siitä ei ole mitään liikenteellistä hyötyä vaan se tehdään vain siksi, että yksityinen rakennusliike saisi rakentaa taloja nykyisen tien paikalle, missä on kivat järvinäköalat ja sitä kautta potentiaalisesti kova hintataso (=suuret voitot, kun välttämätön infra eli tunneli tulee yhteiskunnan maksettavaksi).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:33 ----------




> 30% valtionosuudella Pisaraa ei tehdä.


Miksi ei tehdä jos se on niin hyvä hanke kuin jotkut väittävät? Eikö tämä juuri todista sen puolesta, että pisara on melko turha ja/tai liian kallis hanke?

----------


## PNu

> Minä kerroin toisten ihmisten tekemästä työstä ja sen tuloksista. Jos PNu haluaa kiistää Pölhön työn, miksi minulla pitäisi olla todistustaakka asiassa?


Kerroit VR:n vuoden 1962 historiikissä esiintyvän alla mainitun väitteen, joten toki sinulla on todistustaakka osoittaa, miltä sivulta väite löytyy, jotta minäkin voin sen tarkistaa. Ei tällä sivunumerolla on mitään tekemistä yhdenkään lisensiaattityön kanssa. Tietysti jos sellaista sivua ei ole olemassakaan niin vaikea sitä silloin on kertoa. 




> Jo VR:n historiikissa vuodelta 1937 esitetään autoja huolehtimaan osasta siitä liikenteestä, jota rautatiet hoitivat. Vuoden 1962 historiikissa selitetään, että on pakko ylläpitää vielä jossain paikallisjunaliikennettä sitä odotellessa, että ihmiset osaavat siirtyä autojen käyttäjiksi. Näin siis aikana, jolloin Dm7-kalusto oli vielä upouutta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se nimenomaan olisi oleellista ja tärkeää. Ratikkalaajennusten yhteydessä minusta kuukanko kertoi, että HSL:n onkin tarkoitus jatkossa osallistua infrahankkeiden kustannuksiin. En muista osuutta, olikohan sitä edes määritelty? Mutta HSL:ssähän käytetään liikennöintikustannuksissa ainakin teoriassa käyttäjä maksaa -periaatetta, joten miksi ei myös investoinneissa.


Espoon metron kanssa HSL tulee maksamaan ratamaksua. Ratamaksu tulee olemaan tuloa Länsimetro Oy:lle, joka maksaa sillä ottamiaan lainoja. HSL puolestaan jakaa metron ratamaksun kustannusssopimuksen mukaan jäsenkunnille. Sopimuksen perustana on kunkin jäsenkaupungin asukkaiden käyttöosuus, jota seurataan laskennoilla. Siis HSL ei maksa mistään mitään, vaan HSL:n jäsenkunnat sekä matkalippujen ostajat.

Syntyy ehkä vähän erikoinen tilanne, jos yhdestä tunnelista maksetaan täysimääräisenä rakentamis- ja ylläpitokustannukset ja jostain toisesta ei. Millä perusteella? Onhan muutama vuosi toki maksettu kaupunkiratojen käytöstä ratamaksua. Se on maksettu osana HSL:n maksamaa liikenteen ostohintaa, koska ratamaksun maksaa operaattori joka perii tarvittavan rahan asiakkailtaan. Siis HSL:ltä. Mutta ratamaksun peruste ei ole radan rakentamisen ja ylläpidon kulujen kattaminen, vaan laskennallinen 1015 % näistä kuluista, minkä sanotaan vastaavan sitä osuutta, jonka raskas tieliikenne maksaa aiheuttamistaan kuluista.

Tämähän on mennyt aiemmin niin, että esim. Martinlaakson radasta kunnat ovat maksaneet vain sen, mikä oli niiden maksuosuus rakentamisesta. Sama koski kaupunkiratoja. Näin oli siihen saakka, kunnes perustettiin RHK ja tuli ratamaksu. Kun RHK perustettiin, silloinhan VR-junaoperaattori lakkasi maksamasta radoista, joista se oli siihen saakka maksanut kaiken. Tosin valtion budjettirahoilla kaikki maksettiin, mutta kirjanpidossa junaliikenteen ja ratojen kulut olivat yhdessä kasassa VR-liikelaitoksessa ja sitä ennen virastossa.

Metron ja ratikoiden kanssa on ollut tämä entinen VR-tilanne tähän päivään asti. HKL on maksanut kaiken, sekä liikennöinnin että radat. YTV/HSL-aikana on myyty liikennöintiä HSL:lle, mutta ennen HSL-aikaa osuus on ollut lähes marginaalinen. Nyt se on 100 %, mutta kuitenkin Helsinki maksaa siitä edelleen suurimman osan käyttöosuuden perusteella.

Onko sitten jatkossa niin, että HSL ryhtyy maksamaan kaikesta ratainfrasta käyttöosuuden mukaista ratamaksua? Mutta mihin se ratamaksu perustuu? Alkaako Helsinki periä metron ja ratikan radoista laskennallista 11 % pääomakustannusta? Tuleeko valtionosuudesta varsinainen jokerinappula, jolla voidaan ovelasti poistaa tämä pääomaosuus ratamaksusta. Eli ratamaksua maksetaan vain siitä osuudesta, jonka kunnat maksavat itse. Sitä syntyykin mielenkiintoinen tilanne. Eihän nimittäin voi olla oikein, että kehäradan käytöstä HSL ei maksa juuri mitään, mutta Espoon metrotunnelin käytöstä melkein kaiken. Siis sama palvelu maksaa aivan eri määrän kahdessa eri paikassa. Mutta jos HSL maksaisi yhtä paljon metrosta ja Kehäradasta, tulisiko siitä varsinainen rahasampo Vantaalle, joka ei maksanut urakasta paljon mitään? Vai ryhtyykö valtiokin perimään rahoituksistaan ratamaksua täysimääräisesti? Jos ryhtyy, silloin joudutaan puuttumaan ratamaksun perusteisiin ja suuruuteen. Ratamaksun nimittäin pitäisi olla sama kaikkialla, ainoastaan erityisistä syistä voidaan periä lisämaksua, kuten peritään Lahden Oikoradasta nyt.

Tästä muodostuu varsinainen soppa, jossa todelliset radoista hyötyjät vain porskuttelevat eivätkä maksa mitään. Hyötyjiä ovat ensin rataurakoitsijat ja sitten kiinteistökeinottelijat ja -omistajat siellä, minne rata rakennetaan. Eihän Vantaan metsien arvo ole mitään ilman Kehärataa. Kerrostaloasuntoa Kivistössä ei osta kukaan, ellei vieressä ole Kehäradan asemaa. Espoossa Louko kehuu metron kannattavuutta, kun tonttien arvot nousevat. Yleensä rakennusoikeuden arvosta kunta hyötyy 520 %, loppu hyöty jää grynderille. Hyötyjä maksaa -periaate ei ainakaan toteudu. Sallisihan meillä laki periä tätä hyötyä kiinteistöpuolelta, mutta ei vaan koskaan ole vielä sellaista päätöstä syntynyt.

Ja sitten vielä se, että bussiliikenne jää edelleen tämän laskennan ulkopuolelle ilmaisine katuineen. Kenenkähän intressi sekin mahtaa olla?

Antero

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:03 ----------




> Kerroit VR:n vuoden 1962 historiikissä esiintyvän alla mainitun väitteen, joten toki sinulla on todistustaakka osoittaa, miltä sivulta väite löytyy, jotta minäkin voin sen tarkistaa. Ei tällä sivunumerolla on mitään tekemistä yhdenkään lisensiaattityön kanssa. Tietysti jos sellaista sivua ei ole olemassakaan niin vaikea sitä silloin on kertoa.


Onpa vaikea aihe! Kirjoitin jo, että referoin muiden tekemää työtä. En minä ole tehnyt ja kirjoittanut Pölhön lisensiaattityötä, vaikka kerronkin jotain asioista, joita sieltä löytyy. Jos et usko Pölhön työtä, moiti siitä tekijää. Minä en pidä tarpeellisena tarkistaa työtä ja kaikkia sen lähteitä. Siitäkään huolimatta, että muistan joskus vuosia sitten itsekin lukeneeni historiikkejä ja näitä samoja asioita niistä. Mutta en aio eikä minun tarvitse ruveta niitä tavaamaan juuri nyt. Minulla ei ole työtä tässä käsillä, enkä ryhdy sitä hankkimaan. Uskottavuusongelma on sinulla, ei minulla, joka pidän työtä luotettavana.

Ja kerran vielä: Ei yksi lause tätä asiaa ratkaise. Tulos perustuu tilastoaineistoon junaliikenteen tarjonnasta ja käytöstä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä 30 % osuus kelpaa kyllä minullekin. Jos Helsinki ja naapurikunnat ovat niin hulluja, että haluavat laittaa 70 % omaa rahaansa pisaraan, niin ehkä se sitten pitää tehdä. Vaikka olen kyllä sitä mieltä ettei pisarasta ole vastaavaa hyötyä. Mutta jos siihen halutaan enemmän kuin 30 % valtion rahaa, niin sehän tarkoittaa että nämä kunnat ovat itsekin samaa mieltä ettei siitä ole niin paljon hyötyä. Ja valtion rahaa halutaan nimenomaan siksi että pystytään rahoittamaan tuollainen niukkahyötyinen hanke. Se kun ei ole suoraan omaa rahaa.


Kannatan sitä lähestymistapaa hyödyn arvioinnissa mitä Daniel (339-DF) kirjoitti. Pisara on tärkeä Helsingin seudun sisäiselle joukkoliikenteelle. Se vähentää myös keskustaan suuntautuvaa autoilua ja tulee siltä osin lunastamaan lupauksensa. Valtion osuudesta voi aina neuvotella, arvioisisin että niukimassa mahdollisessa vaihtoehdossa n 45-50 % valtion osuus on oikeudenmukainen kun otetaan laskuun kaukoliikenteen turvaamisen hyödyt. Jos haluaa laajemman version useammalla asemalla nin kuntien osuus tietysti kasvaa niin että lopputulos olisi 70% luokkaa kunnille ja valtiolle n 30.




> Tosin edelleenkään en ymmärrä miksi pisaralle pitäisi antaa mitään rahaa "kaukojunaliikenteen turvaamiseksi". Se kun ei oikeasti käytännössä vaikuta kaukoliikenteeseen yhtään mitään. Kaukoliikenteen asiakkaana suorastaan pyydän, että kaukoliikennettä ei "turvattaisi" pisaran avulla.


Jos jätetään rakentamatta, niin voidaan joutua tekemään valintoja kumpaa liikennemuotoa suositaan, eli päästetään ylipäänsä kulkemaan Pasilan ja päärautatieaseman välillä. 

Pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaat ja päättäjät eivät missään nimessä suostuisi siihen vaihtoehtoon että vain kaukojunia pääsisi päärautatieasemalle ja lähijunat jäisivät Pasilaan, koska läjhijunamatkustajia päivässä on moninertainen määrä kaukojunamatkustajiin verratuna. 




> Tosin hieman vakavammin pohtien valtion raha on kaksiteräinen miekka. Jos sitä saa maksimimäärän itselleen, niin se saattaa johtaa siihen, että toteutetaan ihan järjettömiä hankkeita ja järkevät jäävät jalkoihin. Aina ei ole siunauksellista toivoa omalle kunnalle maksimimäärää valtion rahaa. Joskus päinvastainen saattaisi olla pitkällä aikavälillä hyödyllisempää.


Yritä tamperelaisena myös hyväksyä se seikka että Tampereella sekä seudulla että kaupungissa asuu vain kolmanneksen verran väkeä siitä mitä Helsingin seudulla asuu, mutta kaukoraideliikenteen lähtöjen määrässä Tampere on Suomen vilkkain asema, koska sieltä menee junia 4 eri suuntaan. Se että lähijunaliikennettä ei ole satu järjestettyä Tampereelle on lähinnä kaupungin oma vika. Infra on olemassa ja mahdollisuudet perustaa uusia asemia keskustaan on olemassa eikä tarvitse kaivaa tunneleita. Helsingissä maanpäällisen rautatieinfran lisärakentaminen keskustaan on tilanpuutteen vuoksi ja maisemallisista syistä poissuljettu vaihtoehto. Pisara ei ole suhteeton vaihtoehto kun muita vaihtoehtoja pitkällä aikavälillä ei ole. Ainoa mikä tulee mieleen on lähijunatunnelin rakentaminen suoraan etelään keskustasta joka jatkaisi  Suomenlahden ali Tallinnaan mutta olisi täysin eri kertkaluokan hanke. 




> Tästä muodostuu varsinainen soppa, jossa todelliset radoista hyötyjät vain porskuttelevat eivätkä maksa mitään. Hyötyjiä ovat ensin rataurakoitsijat ja sitten kiinteistökeinottelijat ja -omistajat siellä, minne rata rakennetaan. Eihän Vantaan metsien arvo ole mitään ilman Kehärataa. Kerrostaloasuntoa Kivistössä ei osta kukaan, ellei vieressä ole Kehäradan asemaa. Espoossa Louko kehuu metron kannattavuutta, kun tonttien arvot nousevat. Yleensä rakennusoikeuden arvosta kunta hyötyy 520 %, loppu hyöty jää grynderille. Hyötyjä maksaa -periaate ei ainakaan toteudu. Sallisihan meillä laki periä tätä hyötyä kiinteistöpuolelta, mutta ei vaan koskaan ole vielä sellaista päätöstä syntynyt.


Rautatie, metro ja raitiotieratojen rakentamisesta hyötyvät viime kädessä kaupunkilaiset itse vaikka jotkut yrittävät aina kääntää sen niiden pahuksen "gryndereiden" hyödyksi. Rakensi sitten asuntoja "grynderit" tai kaupunki itse tai vaikka asukkaat hartiapankkimenetelmällä niin maan käyttöarvo paranaee sen mukaa kun joukkoliikenneyhteydet paranevat. Näin tulee olemaan asian laita myös  Laajasalon raitiotien kohdalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Pointtini nimenomaan. Ei ole hankkeita, kun ei ole annettu rahaa.
> 
> Tampereella on järkevä hanke eli ratikka. Se etenee koko ajan, joten voisi sitä valtion rahaakin jo ruveta lupailemaan.



Lähijunahankkeissa on nimenomaan niin, että tarpeeksi pitkälle suunniteltuna ei ole mielekkäitä hankkeita. Ja tässä puhuttiin nimenomaan lähijunahankkeista. Kaupungin sisäisiin ratikkahankkeisiin valtionosuus on tähän asti ollut 0.

Kaupunkiratojen perinteisellä kustannusjaolla (kaupunki maksaa asemat, valtio radat) Pisarasta 90% tulisi Helsingin maksettavaksi.

----------


## kouvo

> Miksi ei tehdä jos se on niin hyvä hanke kuin jotkut väittävät? Eikö tämä juuri todista sen puolesta, että pisara on melko turha ja/tai liian kallis hanke?


No siksi, että jakelu (jonka hyödyt kohdistuvat pk-seudulle) ei ole 70%:n väärtti ja raidekapasiteettilisäys (valtakunnalliset hyödyt) puolestaan on yli 30%:n hyödyllisyyspaukku. Oma veikkaus on, että valtion osuus Pisarassa asettuu 50-70 prosentin haarukkaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lähijunahankkeissa on nimenomaan niin, että tarpeeksi pitkälle suunniteltuna ei ole mielekkäitä hankkeita. Ja tässä puhuttiin nimenomaan lähijunahankkeista. Kaupungin sisäisiin ratikkahankkeisiin valtionosuus on tähän asti ollut 0.
> 
> Kaupunkiratojen perinteisellä kustannusjaolla (kaupunki maksaa asemat, valtio radat) Pisarasta 90% tulisi Helsingin maksettavaksi.


Mutta silti metrohankkeisiin löytyy valtion rahaa vaikkei ratikkahankkeisiin löydykään. Tämä vääristää hankkeiden arviointikriteerejä raitioteiden vahingoksi ja raskasraiteiden hyväksi eli juuri järjettömään suuntaan.

Nämä raskas-/kevytraide-distinktiot samoin kuin kuntarajan ylittäminen tai ei ovat keinoteknoisia kriteerejä, joita sovelletaan vähän miten tarkoituksenmukaisinta on milloinkin. Esimerkiksi kuntarajan ylityksiä ei ole pisaralla, siinä mielessä se olisi siis täysin paikallinen hanke. Ja toisaalta raitiotiellä voidaan ajaa myös kuntarajan yli, ja ennemmin tai myöhemmin Tampereella niin tehtäneenkin, sillä ratikkaa suunnitellaan osana koko kaupunkiseudun kattavaa raideliikenne- ja joukkoliikennejärjestelmää.

Nähdäkseni samoja kriteerejä tulee soveltaa samanlaisiin hankkeisiin. Jos lähijunien infraa tuetaan 30 % valtionosuudella niin sama osuus kuuluisi kaikille raideliikennehankkeille eli myös raitioteille. Ja kyllä, myös Helsingin sisäisille raitioteille, edellyttäen että sama politiikka pätee myös Tampereen ja Turun raitioteihin. Kyllä Helsingin raitiotiejärjestelmäkin kaipaa pientää rahallista kannustusta valtiolta uudistustoimenpiteisiinsä.

Siinä ei olisi mitään järkeä että valtio antaisi Tampereelle jonkin verran rahaa, jonka voisi käyttää vain lähijunien infraan, kun seudullisesti raitiotie on se tärkeämpi osa kokonaisuutta, ja toisaalta harvakseltaan ajava lähijuna saadaan jo nykyraiteille niin pienillä lisäinvestoinneilla (vähän laitureita vaan pystyyn radan varteen) ettei sellaiseen saa edes käytettyä järkevästi kaikkea minkä valtio antaisi. Ja nykyisellä taajamarakenteella harvakseltaan kulkeva lähijuna on ainoa järkevä lähijuna: tiheään liikennöintiin ei riitä matkustajia vielä vuosikymmeniin.

Toisaalta hallitusohjelmaan onneksi tuli kirjaus "Edistetään kaupunkiseutujen lähiraideliikenteen kehittämistä." (s. 49) Tämä tarkoittaa sekä lähijunia että raitioteitä ja nähdäkseni legitimoi sen että molempia pitää tukea yhtenevin kriteerein.

----------


## PNu

> Onpa vaikea aihe! Kirjoitin jo, että referoin muiden tekemää työtä. En minä ole tehnyt ja kirjoittanut Pölhön lisensiaattityötä, vaikka kerronkin jotain asioista, joita sieltä löytyy.


Pointti onkin siinä, että väitit alun perin tiedon löytyvän VR:n historiikistä 1962. Asia on sinänsä vähämerkityksellinen mutta kun olet ottanut tällä foorumilla jonkinlaisen lähdeviite-poliisin roolin niin ei kattaisi itse viitata miten sattuu.




> Jos et usko Pölhön työtä, moiti siitä tekijää.


Vaan kun minä en ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt, ettenkö uskoisi ja miksi väittäisinkään, koska kaikki me tiedämme mainitun henkilön asiantuntemuksen. Minä vastaan tietysti vain omista sanomisistani enkä sellaisista, mitä uskottelet minun sanoneen.




> Ei yksi lause tätä asiaa ratkaise. Tulos perustuu tilastoaineistoon junaliikenteen tarjonnasta ja käytöstä.


Niinpä. Itse poimin VR:n vuosikatsauksesta 1965 luvut siihen, että matkustajaliikenteen suorite romahti lähes 20 % vuosien 1961 ja 1964 välillä. Tämä siis tapahtui, ennen kuin paikallisliikenteen lakkautusaalto aloitettiin. Vastaava pudotus on kyllä nähtävissä myös VR:n historiikin 1987 taulukosta. Tämän historiikin on toimittanut sama lisensiaatti, johon keskustelussa on viitattu.

----------


## teme

Ei pitäisi tiputella lukuja ulkomuistista, pääoman tuottotavoite on 9% eikä 11%.



> Käyttötalous ja rahoitus
> HKL:n liikevaihto on 131,0 milj. euroa vuonna 2011. Liikevaihto
> muodostuu seuraavista eristä:
> − HSL:ltä laskutettavista liikennöintikorvauksista raitioliikenteestä 47,1 milj. euroa ja metroliikenteestä 24,7 milj. euroa eli yhteensä 71,8 milj. euroa.
> − HSL:ltä laskutettavasta infrakorvauksesta 59,1 milj. euroa. Infrakorvaus sisältää pääosin raitio- ja metroliikenteen infraomaisuuden pääomakuluja sekä ylläpitoja hallintokuluja.
> − muista myyntituotoista 0,1 milj. euroa, joka sisältää raitioliikenteen tilausajotuottoja.
> 
> Valmistusta omaan käyttöön on 5,0 milj. euroa, joka sisältää ratojen rakentamiseen ja kunnossapitoon liittyviä töitä sekä vanhojen raitiovaunujen peruskorjauksia. Liiketoiminnan muut tuotot, 13,5 milj. euroa, koostuvat pääosin vuokra- ja mainostuloista. Vuoden 2010 ennusteessa liiketoiminnan
> muita tuottoja nostaa HKL:n saama korvaus Rautatientorin metroaseman vesivahingosta kaupungin vakuutusrahastosta.
> ...


http://www.hel2.fi/taske/julkaisut/t...o-talousarvio/

Mitään käytännön merkitystä tuolla rahan siirrolla tuskin on, tuosta vaan tulee helposti väärä kuva raideliikenteen kustannuksista. Lyhyesti HKL laskuttaa HSL:lta, joka edelleen laskuttaa Helsingiltä liikennöinnistä 71,8 ja infrasta 59,1 miljoonaa euroa, yhteensä 130,9M. Toisaalta HKL tilittää yhteensä 19,7M kaupugille, eli nettona HKL maksaa kaupungille 111,2M. Tuo on n. 15% vähemmän kuin HSL:n laskutus, ja kun pääoman osuus (uudet ratikat, automaattimetro, jne.) kasvaa niin tuo prosentti kasvaa myös.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se vähentää myös keskustaan suuntautuvaa autoilua ja tulee siltä osin lunastamaan lupauksensa.


Millä perusteella? Helsinkiin tuleva automäärä ei nouse eikä laske, tehtiin Pisaraa, metroa tai vaikka ratikka miten vain. Sinne tulee se automäärä, joka sinne mahtuu. Ainoa konsti vähentää automäärää on vähentää autojen käytössä olevaa katualaa ja parkkipaikkoja. Siis tekemällä kävelykeskusta. Onneksi en ole kuullut kenenkänä keksineen väittää, että Pisara tekee kävelykeskustan mahdolliseksi. Ehkä tunnelipuolue haluaa säästää tämän selityksen edelleen Keskustatunnelille  joka muuten pyörii myös Pisaran suunnitelmassa.




> Jos jätetään rakentamatta, niin voidaan joutua tekemään valintoja kumpaa liikennemuotoa suositaan, eli päästetään ylipäänsä kulkemaan Pasilan ja päärautatieaseman välillä.


Ei ole mitään kysymystä siitä, suositaanko Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä kauko- vai paikallisjunia. Kysymys on ainoastaan siitä, halutaanko kaupunkiratojen palvelua laajentaa kolmelle maanalaiselle asemalla kantakaupungissa. Ellei, kaupunkiratojen junamäärä ajaa yhdelle maanpäälliselle asemalle. Kuten tapahtuu tällä hetkellä. Pisarahan ei lisää kaupunkiratojen junien määrää, koska se on kaupunkiratojen maksimissa jo nyt.




> Pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaat ja päättäjät eivät missään nimessä suostuisi siihen vaihtoehtoon että vain kaukojunia pääsisi päärautatieasemalle ja lähijunat jäisivät Pasilaan, koska läjhijunamatkustajia päivässä on moninertainen määrä kaukojunamatkustajiin verratuna.


Täsmennettäköön nyt, ettei lähijunaliikenne Helsingin asemalle loppuisi, vaikka Pisara rakennettaisiinkin. Lähijunia eli muita kuin A, M, I ja K on runsaasti enemmän kuin nämä neljä (Y, S, U, L, E, N, G, T, H, R ja Z), eivätkä ne mahdu Pisaraan, joka täyttyy kaupunkiratojen 5 min vuorovälistä. Mutta ei Helsingin intressi ole katkaista mitään junia Pasilaan. Helsingin intressi on tukea keskustan elinvoimaisuutta ja houkuttelevuutta, ja sen yksi kulmakivi on, että junalla pääsee perille asti. Helsinki on innostunut valtion kustantamasta Pisarasta siksi, että se tukee tätä tavoitetta. Jos Pisaraa ei tule, junat tulevat silti.




> Se että lähijunaliikennettä ei ole satu järjestettyä Tampereelle on lähinnä kaupungin oma vika. Infra on olemassa ja mahdollisuudet perustaa uusia asemia keskustaan on olemassa eikä tarvitse kaivaa tunneleita.


Mutta kun ei ole operaattoria, ja sille ei Tampereen kaupunki ole voinut mitään. Ei ole ollut millään kaupungilla mitään mieltä esittää valtiolle, että perustetaan paikallisjunaliikennettä, kun valtion oma junamonopoli sanoo, ettei me ajeta. Ja kun ei ajeta, ei myöskään kaavoiteta radan varteen. Se on näin yksinkertaista, ja syy ei ole kaupungeissa vaan valtion puolella.




> Rautatie, metro ja raitiotieratojen rakentamisesta hyötyvät viime kädessä kaupunkilaiset itse vaikka jotkut yrittävät aina kääntää sen niiden pahuksen "gryndereiden" hyödyksi.


Jos grynderin rakentaman asunnon tai liiketilan myyntihinta olisi sama ratikkapysäkin vieressä ja kilometrin päässä siitä pelkän parkkipaikan vieressä, niin voisi sanoa, että hyödyn saa vain kaupunkilainen. Mutta kun se ei ole niin. Asunnon tai liiketilan rakentaminen maksaa yhtä paljon siihen ratikkapysäkin viereen kuin kilometrin päähän, mutta hinnassa voi olla 2000 /m2 eroa. Se on hyöty, jonka ratikasta saa grynderi ja maksaa kaupunkilainen.

Sivistyneissä maissa ei uskota grynderin valituksia, eikä ehkä se grynderi edes valita. Vaan ymmärtää itsekin, että sen kannattaa maksaa vaikka 500 /m2 siitä, että saa sen ratikan. Koska sillä konstilla saa pitää sentään 1500  siitä hintaerosta, muuten ei saa sitäkään.




> Pointti onkin siinä, että väitit alun perin tiedon löytyvän VR:n historiikistä 1962. Asia on sinänsä vähämerkityksellinen mutta kun olet ottanut tällä foorumilla jonkinlaisen lähdeviite-poliisin roolin...


Kukahan se on tässä lähdeviitepoliisi? Kerran vielä: Minä kerroin, mitä on sanottu Pölhön lisenssiaattityössä. Jos hän mainitsee siellä jotain lähteitä, enkö minä saa siitä kertoa tarkistamatta alkuperäisteosta? Lähdekritiikki on tervettä, mutta olen sanonut jo muutaman kerran, etten ole asettanut tässä lähteistystä kyseenalaiseksi. Lähteiden esittäminen on lähteiden esittämistä riippumatta siitä, mitä sieltä lähteestä on siteerattu. Minun lähteeni ei ollut tässä VR:n historiikki, vaan historiikki oli Pölhön lähde.

Minä uskon Pölhön lisensiaattityön tulokseen, en VR:n historiikeissä esitettyihin tulkintoihin. Historiikit ovat aina kustantajansa tahdon mukainen viesti, eikä niissä esitetä asioita kustantajaa vastaan. Pölhön tutkimusaineisto on varsinainen tilastotieto, ei se osa tai yhdistelmä, joka on valittu painettavaksi historiikkiin.




> Lyhyesti HKL laskuttaa HSL:lta, joka edelleen laskuttaa Helsingiltä liikennöinnistä 71,8 ja infrasta 59,1 miljoonaa euroa, yhteensä 130,9M. Toisaalta HKL tilittää yhteensä 19,7M kaupugille, eli nettona HKL maksaa kaupungille 111,2M. Tuo on n. 15% vähemmän kuin HSL:n laskutus, ja kun pääoman osuus (uudet ratikat, automaattimetro, jne.) kasvaa niin tuo prosentti kasvaa myös.


Onhan tällä se merkitys, että tällä tavalla kaupungin kassasta siirtyy huomattava summa rahaa HKL:n kassaan. Voisi olla, että sitä rahaa on vaikeampi saada HKL:n käyttöön pyytämällä kaupungin kasööriltä suoraan. Mutta tämä on OK niin kauan, kun HKL käyttää rahansa järkevästi. Se ei ole OK, jos toimintaa ryhdytään paisuttamaan sen vuoksi, että saadaan kaikki saatu raha kulumaan.

Se keskeinen ongelma tässä inframaksukuviossa on mielestäni kustannusmielikuvien vääristyminen. Ensinnä se, että raideliikenne saadaan näyttämään kalliimmalta kuin se on ja bussiliikenne puhumattakaan autoilusta ei edelleenkään näy sen hintaisena, miten kalliiksi molemmat kaupungille tulevat. Toinen ongelma on hatusta vedettyjen korkojen käyttäminen. Markkinakorko on luokkaa 2 %, laskentakorko Helsingillä 3 % ja sitten rahatoimiston tuottovaatimus 9 %. Mikä järki tässä on? Kunta ei ole yritys, jonka tavoite on vaan saada raha tuottamaan. Kunnan tehtävä on tuottaa palveluita, eikä silloin ole koron perusteella mahdollista pohtia, pyöritetäänkö tänä vuonna kouluja, sairaaloita vai joukkoliikennettä. Vai annetaanko kaikkien olla, ja sijoitetaan verotulot Kreikan valtion bondeihin, kun niissä korkotaso sattuu olemaan luokkaa 15 %.

Mistähän nämä velkakriisit ovat syntyneetkään...

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ei ole mitään kysymystä siitä, suositaanko Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä kauko- vai paikallisjunia. Kysymys on ainoastaan siitä, halutaanko kaupunkiratojen palvelua laajentaa kolmelle maanalaiselle asemalla kantakaupungissa. Ellei, kaupunkiratojen junamäärä ajaa yhdelle maanpäälliselle asemalle. Kuten tapahtuu tällä hetkellä. Pisarahan ei lisää kaupunkiratojen junien määrää, koska se on kaupunkiratojen maksimissa jo nyt.
> 
> ............
> 
> Täsmennettäköön nyt, ettei lähijunaliikenne Helsingin asemalle loppuisi, vaikka Pisara rakennettaisiinkin. Lähijunia eli muita kuin A, M, I ja K on runsaasti enemmän kuin nämä neljä (Y, S, U, L, E, N, G, T, H, R ja Z), eivätkä ne mahdu Pisaraan, joka täyttyy kaupunkiratojen 5 min vuorovälistä. Mutta ei Helsingin intressi ole katkaista mitään junia Pasilaan. Helsingin intressi on tukea keskustan elinvoimaisuutta ja houkuttelevuutta, ja sen yksi kulmakivi on, että junalla pääsee perille asti. Helsinki on innostunut valtion kustantamasta Pisarasta siksi, että se tukee tätä tavoitetta. Jos Pisaraa ei tule, junat tulevat silti.


Kaupunkiratojen junien määrä ei ole tällä hetkellä lähelläkään maksimia. Nykyään kaupunkiradoilla kulkee maksimissaan 12 junaa tunnissa ja käytännön Pisaran maksimikuormitus on noin 24 junaa tunnissa, jos ei ole pullonkauloja (Nykyään pullonkauloja on mm. kulunvalvonnassa ja Pasilan sekä Helsingin välillä).

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta ei Helsingin intressi ole katkaista mitään junia Pasilaan. Helsingin intressi on tukea keskustan elinvoimaisuutta ja houkuttelevuutta, ja sen yksi kulmakivi on, että junalla pääsee perille asti. Helsinki on innostunut valtion kustantamasta Pisarasta siksi, että se tukee tätä tavoitetta. Jos Pisaraa ei tule, junat tulevat silti.


Toisaalta jollakin helsingin intressillä ei tässä asiassa ole juurikaan väliä. Jos kaikki junat eivät mahtuisi Rautatieasemalle asti, niin se ei todellakaan olisi mikään helsingin kyläpoliitikkojen asia päättää siitä, mitkä jäisivät esim. Pasilaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Täsmennettäköön nyt, ettei lähijunaliikenne Helsingin asemalle loppuisi, vaikka Pisara rakennettaisiinkin. Lähijunia eli muita kuin A, M, I ja K on runsaasti enemmän kuin nämä neljä (Y, S, U, L, E, N, G, T, H, R ja Z), eivätkä ne mahdu Pisaraan, joka täyttyy kaupunkiratojen 5 min vuorovälistä. Mutta ei Helsingin intressi ole katkaista mitään junia Pasilaan. Helsingin intressi on tukea keskustan elinvoimaisuutta ja houkuttelevuutta, ja sen yksi kulmakivi on, että junalla pääsee perille asti. Helsinki on innostunut valtion kustantamasta Pisarasta siksi, että se tukee tätä tavoitetta. Jos Pisaraa ei tule, junat tulevat silti.


Esim kerran viikossa Helsinkiin saapuvan kaukojunamatkustajan mielestä junan jääminen Pasilaan on harmi, mutta se ei ole kynnys hänelle olla tulematta Helsinkiin asioille, mutta pääkaupunkiseudulla asuvan päivittäistä työmatkaa tekevän mielestä lähijunan jääminen Pasilaan on viisinkertaine harmi kaukojunamatkustajan harmiin verrattuna, ja Helsingin asioista päättävät herrat kyllä tietävät sen, koska siitä seuraa keskustan hajoaminen paljon varmemmin kuin jos kaukojunat jäisivät Pasilaan. 

Lähijunaliikenteen jatkumisen keskustaan turvaaminen on siis minun mielestäni prioriteetillä 1, kaukojunaliikenteen prioriteetilla 2. 

Nyt on lopuksi kyse siitä että minä uskon ennemmin ammattilaisten tekemiin laskelmiin Helsingin ratapihojen kapasiteetin riittävyydestä nyt ja tulevaisuudessa, kuin harrastuksekseen asioiden kanssa laskevien.

Sen myönnän että Pisara on minun mielestäni Helsingin 2. metrolinja  ja "metrouskovaisena" uskallan väittää että se vähentää autloilun tarvetta kantakaupungissa, ts tekee tavallisten lähiöissä asuvien ihmisten elämän helpommaksi kun junalla pääsee useampaan kohteeseen ja lähemmäs varsinaista keskustaa kuin nyt. On sitten toinen juttu jos päivittäisten työmatka-autoilijoiden jotka ovat siirtyneet käyttämään junaa, jättämän tyhjiön täyttävät vaikkapa romanialaisten kerjäläisten ajopelit, mutta pisarasta hyötyvät me jotka tällä seudulla asuvat ja liikumme. Se että millä osuudella valtio tulee mukaan tai ei on neuvottelukysymys. Jos valtio katsoo että kaukojunaliikenteen jatkaminen hamaan tappiin asti Pasilasta Helsingin keskustaan ei ole tärkeää nin silloin ei valtion kannata maksaa pisarasta mitään.





> Mutta kun ei ole operaattoria, ja sille ei Tampereen kaupunki ole voinut mitään. Ei ole ollut millään kaupungilla mitään mieltä esittää valtiolle, että perustetaan paikallisjunaliikennettä, kun valtion oma junamonopoli sanoo, ettei me ajeta. Ja kun ei ajeta, ei myöskään kaavoiteta radan varteen. Se on näin yksinkertaista, ja syy ei ole kaupungeissa vaan valtion puolella.


Tampereella oli 1970-80-luvun taitteessa vielä lähijunaliikennettä ja pääradan suuunnalla se ajettiin samanlaisella sähköjunakalustolla kuin Helsingissä. Kokeilumielessä liikennettä jopa lisättiin niin että ruuhka-aikaan pääsi puolen tunnin välein kulkemaan. Silti kaupunki jätti hyödyntämättä lähijumien mahdollistaman potentiaalin ja kokeilu lopetettiin vähäisen suosion myötä. Se voidaan toisaalta aloittaa milloin vaan uudelleen koska infra on olemassa ja jos Tampereen seudun kunnat ja VR pääsevät yhteisymmärrykseen hinnasta ja valtio mahdollisesti omalla osuudellaan tukemaan hanketta. 




> Sivistyneissä maissa ei uskota grynderin valituksia, eikä ehkä se grynderi edes valita. Vaan ymmärtää itsekin, että sen kannattaa maksaa vaikka 500 /m2 siitä, että saa sen ratikan. Koska sillä konstilla saa pitää sentään 1500  siitä hintaerosta, muuten ei saa sitäkään.


Ehkä Suomestakin tulee joskus sivistysmaa?

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Kerran vielä: Minä kerroin, mitä on sanottu Pölhön lisenssiaattityössä.


Ethän sinä ole kertonut vielä mitään konkreettista mainitusta lisensiaattityöstä tai mistään muustakaan lähteestä VR:n historiikkejä 1937 ja 1962 lukuunottamaatta ja näitä jälkimmäisiäkin pitää tulkita todella vapaasti ja omaperäisesti, jos niistä on löytävinään sellaisen viestin, mitä väitit niistä löytyvän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaupunkiratojen junien määrä ei ole tällä hetkellä lähelläkään maksimia. Nykyään kaupunkiradoilla kulkee maksimissaan 12 junaa tunnissa ja käytännön Pisaran maksimikuormitus on noin 24 junaa tunnissa, jos ei ole pullonkauloja (Nykyään pullonkauloja on mm. kulunvalvonnassa ja Pasilan sekä Helsingin välillä).


Siis väität, että Pisarassa ajetaan 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä? No ei ainakaan Pisaran yleissuunnitelman ja YVA:n mukaan.

Pisaralle on vain optio 3 minuutin vuorovälistä, mikä tietenkin edellyttää, että sitten kaupunkiratojenkin vuoroväli muutetaan 3 minuutiksi. Mutta tietenkin sen muutoksen voi tehdä, vaikka Pisaraa ei rakennettaisikaan.

Antero

----------


## jawahl

Pisara poikkeaa muista valtion rataverkkohankkeista täysin siinä, että se on valtaosin kaupunkiliikennehanke. Vaikka täällä kovasti vakuutellaan, että Pisara poistaa kaukojunaliikenteen ongelmia, niin ei se poista. Kaukoliikenteen ongelmien oikeat syyt kertoo LiVi:n oma raporttikin 2010, eivätkä ne syyt ole Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetti tai Pisaran puute.

LiVi:n raportin mukaan kaukojunaliikenteen ongelmien syyt ovat valtaosin koko maan rataverkon ja kaluston huonossa kunnossa, ylläpidossa ja toisaalta VR:n sekä LiVi:n huonossa toiminnassa. Näiden syiden oireet näkyvät räikeimmin Helsingin päässä, mutta itse ongelmia Pisara ei poista yhtään mihinkään. Vaikka Pisara tulisi, niin edelleen maakunnissa myöhästyvät junat tulevat myöhässä Helsinkiin ja muille asemille, vaikka Helsingissä olisi kolme Pisaraa päällekkäin. Pisaran se ainoa pieni kaukoliikennehyöty on, että näitä edelleen Pisaran jälkeenkin myöhässä kulkevia junia voidaan kasata Helsinkiin hieman enemmän. Oikeasti raha pitäisi käyttää ongelmien poistoon, eikä yhden ainoan oireen lievittämiseen. 300-1000 miljooonaa euroa on suorastaan hulluutta haaskata niin, että itse ongelmat eivät poistu. 

Kannatan kaikkea raideliikenteen lisäystä koko maassa - myös Pk-seudulla. Mutta rahalla pitää saada poistettua todellisia ongelmia eikä oireita. Olen huolissani myös siitä, että Pisara vie Helsingin seudun Raide-Jokerilta, Laajasalon ratikalta, metron laajennukselta ja nykyisen ratikan kehittämiseltä rahaa pois. Sieltä samasta potista näidenkin tukiosuudet tulevat, oli valtion Pisara-osuus sitten 25 tai 50%.

----------


## petteri

> Siis väität, että Pisarassa ajetaan 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä? No ei ainakaan Pisaran yleissuunnitelman ja YVA:n mukaan.
> 
> Pisaralle on vain optio 3 minuutin vuorovälistä, mikä tietenkin edellyttää, että sitten kaupunkiratojenkin vuoroväli muutetaan 3 minuutiksi. Mutta tietenkin sen muutoksen voi tehdä, vaikka Pisaraa ei rakennettaisikaan.


Pariisin RER A:ta ajetaan ruuhkassa noin 2 minuutin vuorovälillä. Pisara on hiukan RER:ää keveämpi ratkaisu, joten eiköhän Pisaralla päästä helposti 2,5 minuuttiin jos on tarpeen.

----------


## PNu

> Vaikka Pisara tulisi, niin edelleen maakunnissa myöhästyvät junat tulevat myöhässä Helsinkiin ja muille asemille, vaikka Helsingissä olisi kolme Pisaraa päällekkäin. 
> 
> Kannatan kaikkea raideliikenteen lisäystä koko maassa - myös Pk-seudulla. Mutta rahalla pitää saada poistettua todellisia ongelmia eikä oireita.


Mutta tässä tapauksessa ongelma on niin vaikea, ettei sitä voida kuviteltavissa olevilla resursseilla poistaa, joten täytyy tyytyä lievittämään oireita.

----------


## jawahl

> Mutta tässä tapauksessa ongelma on niin vaikea, ettei sitä voida kuviteltavissa olevilla resursseilla poistaa, joten täytyy tyytyä lievittämään oireita.


Eri mieltä. Miljardilla saataisiin valtava määrä oikeita kaukoliikenteen ongelmia korjattua. Routavaurioita kuntoon, lisättyä ohituspaikkoja yksiraiteisille, ostettua ohjausvaunuja jne. Aina on viisaampaa sijoittaa raha ongelmien korjaamiseen kuin ongelmien oireiden lievittämiseen, oli rahamäärä tai ongelmien määrä sitten mikä hyvänsä.

----------


## PNu

> Miljardilla saataisiin valtava määrä oikeita kaukoliikenteen ongelmia korjattua.


Miljardi ei riittäisi edes Seinäjoki-Oulu -radan parantamiseen, jos se muutettaisiin kokonaan kaksiraiteiseksi. 




> Routavaurioita kuntoon, lisättyä ohituspaikkoja yksiraiteisille, ostettua ohjausvaunuja jne. Aina on viisaampaa sijoittaa raha ongelmien korjaamiseen kuin ongelmien oireiden lievittämiseen, oli rahamäärä tai ongelmien määrä sitten mikä hyvänsä.


Tosin Pisaran osalta suurin osa kustannuksista lienee kertaluonteisia. Sen sijaan perusradanpitoon ja kalustoon laitetut rahat hyödyttävät 25-40 vuotta, jonka jälkeen niiden käyttöikä on loppu ja ollaan palattu alkutilanteeseen. Toisaalta olen sitä mieltä, että jossain mättää pahasti, jos tämmöisiä perusinvestointeja ei hoideta joka tapauksessa vaan niiden rahat olisivat kehityshankkeilta pois.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miljardilla saataisiin valtava määrä oikeita kaukoliikenteen ongelmia korjattua.


Kuten tässä ketjussa on moneen kertaan aiemminkin todettu, Pisaran (jonka kustannusarvio ei ole edes miljardia) hyödyt eivät ole ainoastaan kaukoliikenteen ongelmien helpottamisessa, ja uskoisin sen näkyvän myös rahoitusosuuksissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuten tässä ketjussa on moneen kertaan aiemminkin todettu, Pisaran (jonka kustannusarvio ei ole edes miljardia) hyödyt eivät ole ainoastaan kaukoliikenteen ongelmien helpottamisessa, ja uskoisin sen näkyvän myös rahoitusosuuksissa.


Alle miljardi ei varmasti riitä, koska tähän mennessä kaikki tunnelointihankkeet ovat ylittäneet budjettinsa selvästi. Ja niin tämäkin tulee tekemään. Varsinkin kun jo nyt on tiedossa useita ongelmia, joiden ratkaisuun havahdutaan varmasti vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun hanketta ei voi enää vetää jäihin ja kustannusnousu on pakko hyväksyä. Tämäkin olisi tuttua muista tunneliratahankkeista.

Inttämisen uhallakin toistan että mitään konkreettisia kaukoliikenteelle koituvia hyötyjä ei ole kukaan onnistunut osoittamaan. Tätä "kaukoliikenteen hyödyt" -mantraa vain toistellaan ja toivotaan että se syöpyy korvamatona mahdollisimman monen tajuntaan sellaisenaan.

----------


## jawahl

> Miljardi ei riittäisi edes Seinäjoki-Oulu -radan parantamiseen, jos se muutettaisiin kokonaan kaksiraiteiseksi


Tuulilasin uutisen mukaan mm. Lahden oikorata maksoi kokonaisuudessaan 331 miljoonaa euroa. Lahden oikoradan pituus on noin 75 km. Rata on kaksiraiteinen, eli hintaa raidekilometriä kohden tuli 2,2 milj. euroa. 

Pisaran miljardilla eurolla siis saisi vuoden 2006 hintatason mukaan karkeasti 455 km uusia ohitusraiteita Suomen rataverkkoon. Tämä ei ole ollenkaan vähäinen määrä ja sen vaikutukset olisivat Pisaraa suuremmat myös Helsingin ratapihalla (kun myöhässä kasaantuvien junien määrä vähenisi). Samalla se vähentäisi myöhästymisiä myös muualla kuin Helsingin asemalla. Tällä olisi oikeasti laaja merkitys koko maalle.

Toki miljardilla saisi paljon muutakin aikaan koko maan rataverkon hyödyksi koko maan eduksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Alle miljardi ei varmasti riitä, koska tähän mennessä kaikki tunnelointihankkeet ovat ylittäneet budjettinsa selvästi. Ja niin tämäkin tulee tekemään.


Tuo nyt on ihan oma mielipiteesi.




> Inttämisen uhallakin toistan että mitään konkreettisia kaukoliikenteelle koituvia hyötyjä ei ole kukaan onnistunut osoittamaan.


Onhan niitä osoitettu tässäkin ketjussa, kaikki eivät vaan suostu uskomaan että kaukojunaliikenne Helsinkiin enää kasvaisi. Historiallisen kehityksen valossa minä uskon, että jos kapasiteettia olisi, niin lisätarjontaa tulisi. G-junathan ovat viimeistä viikkoa ajossa, kun ratakapasiteetti ei riitä niille.

----------


## petteri

> Alle miljardi ei varmasti riitä, koska tähän mennessä kaikki tunnelointihankkeet ovat ylittäneet budjettinsa selvästi. Ja niin tämäkin tulee tekemään. Varsinkin kun jo nyt on tiedossa useita ongelmia, joiden ratkaisuun havahdutaan varmasti vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun hanketta ei voi enää vetää jäihin ja kustannusnousu on pakko hyväksyä. Tämäkin olisi tuttua muista tunneliratahankkeista.


Pisarassa on kolme tai neljä tunneliasemaa ja 7- 10 km tunnelia. Vertailuna länsimetro maksaa ehkä 800 miljoonaa, siinä on 13 km tunnelia ja seitsemän tunneliasemaa. Mitä jos miljardin kustannusarvio Pisarasta onkin yläkantissa? Asemat ovat kuitenkin hankkeen kallein osa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> G-junathan ovat viimeistä viikkoa ajossa, kun ratakapasiteetti ei riitä niille.


Missähän se ratakapasiteetti G-junille loppui?




> Pariisin RER A:ta ajetaan ruuhkassa noin 2 minuutin vuorovälillä. Pisara on hiukan RER:ää keveämpi ratkaisu, joten eiköhän Pisaralla päästä helposti 2,5 minuuttiin jos on tarpeen.


Kyllä varmasti, jos vain kulunvalvonta tehdään sen mukaan. Mutta ei ole suunnitelmissa. Ja sitähän tässä minäkin olen kritisoinut, että kyllä kahdeksalla raiteella ja 19 laituriraiteella on potentiaalia vaikka mihin. Mutta täällähän haukutaan haihattelijaksi ja harrastelijaksi, joka ei ymmärrä mitään oikein, kun auktoriteetit vakuuttavat, että nykyisellä junamäärällä kapasiteetti on käytetty.

Juuri tuossa yllä on selitetty, että 6 vuoroa päivässä ajanut G-juna pitää lopettaa, kun ratakapasiteetti ei sille riitä. Aamun ruuhkatuntina on lähijunia 12 (joista yksi G-juna) ja kaukojunia 5. Pasilassa kaupunkiradan laiturilla 1 on 8 vuoroa Helsinkiin eli vuoroväli 7,5 minuuttia ja kaukojunalaitureilla 4 ja 5 yhteensä 10 junaa eli vuoroväli 6 minuuttia. Eihän se kapasiteetti mihinkään riitä!

Juuri tässähän se harhautus tehdään. Ei lasketa sitä, mikä on infralla mahdollista, vaan mikä sattuu osoittautumaan mahdolliseksi, kun ei ole edes pyritty tekemään kaikkea kapasiteetin tehokkaaksi käyttämiseksi. Kommentissasi on juuri oikea asenne: Pisaran tapaisessa tunnelissa on mahdollista ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä, jos halutaan. Ja kun halutaan, silloin muut järjestelmät tehdään sen mukaan. Mutta jos ei haluta, sitten vaaditaan lisää resursseja, jotta voidaan laajentaa tehotonta toimintaa.




> Nyt on lopuksi kyse siitä että minä uskon ennemmin ammattilaisten tekemiin laskelmiin Helsingin ratapihojen kapasiteetin riittävyydestä nyt ja tulevaisuudessa, kuin harrastuksekseen asioiden kanssa laskevien.


Mitä sinä sitten auktoriteettiuskovana teet sitten, kun auktoriteetti myöntää virheensä tai muunnellun totuuden puhumisen?

Esimerkiksi tämän Pisaran tapauksessa auktoriteettisi on myöntänyt, että Helsingin kapasiteetti kuluukin vaihtotöihin. Mutta kun tuli eteen pakko, niin sitten välttämättömät vaihtotyöt voitiinkin lopettaa, vaikka ennen se ei ollut mitenkään mahdollista. Ohjausvaunujakin auktoriteettisi piti täysin turhina, tarpeettomina ja peräti mahdottomina sillä perusteella, ettei veturi voi työntää junaa. Samaan aikaan ohjausvaunuilla ajettiin ympäri Eurooppaa ja suuremmilla nopeuksilla kuin täällä kulki mikään juna veturi edellä. Ja tässäkin auktoriteettisi on pyörtänyt puheensa ja tilannut ohjausvaunuja. Molemmissa asioissa olen ollut samalla kannalla alusta asti, auktoriteettisi on muuttanut kantaansa ja myöntänyt erehdyksensä tai väärät väitteensä.

Kehottaisin perehtymään asioihin eikä saarnamiehiin. Jos myönnät olevasi uskon varassa, tuskin olet pätevä myöskään arvioimaan toisten pätevyyttä omassa ammatissaan.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Missähän se ratakapasiteetti G-junille loppui?


En tiedä. VR:n tiedote antaisi ymmärtää, että Helsingin asemalla, mutta ei sano sitä suoraan.

Kuten tässä ketjussa aiemmin kirjoitettiin, Pisara vapauttaa joka tapauksessa 7 raiteen verran tilaa Helsingin asemalta. Jos ei niitä käytetä junaliikenteen lisäämiseen, voi valtio rakentaa raiteiden tilalle jotain muuta ja silloin on perusteltua, että valtio maksaa Pisarasta Helsingin keskustasta vapautuvan maan arvon (+ osuuden, jolla osallistuisi paikalliseen lähijunahankkeeseen).

----------


## jawahl

> Missähän se ratakapasiteetti G-junille loppui?


Hyvä kysymys, kun kerran yhtenä tuntina mahtuu nyt 15 (VR:n) junaa Helsingin asemalle, ja muina tunteina junia on merkittävästi vähemmän. Eiköhän syyt ole siis jossain muualla. VR:n oma tiedote antaa siitä kyllä vihiä: _"G-junat aloittivat liikennöinnin Kerava−Lahti-oikoradan valmistuttua, mutta niiden matkustajamäärät ovat jääneet alhaisiksi"_ (Lähde: VR). 

Mutta epäilemättä Pisaran myötä G-junat muuttuvat kannattavaksi ja niitä lisätään kovalla tohinalla heti se yksi vuoro lisää aamun ruuhkatuntiin minkä Kerava-Pasila-välin ratakapasiteetti mahdollistaa, kun Pisara valmistuu... 

Varmaan Joensuun ja Kainuunkin yöjunat palautetaan heti kun saadaan Pisara, nythän niitä ei mahdu millään Helsingin asemalle... Ja kun VR suorastaan palaa halusta lisätä kaukojunia koko maan matkaajien iloksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## sane

> Juuri tuossa yllä on selitetty, että 6 vuoroa päivässä ajanut G-juna pitää lopettaa, kun ratakapasiteetti ei sille riitä. Aamun ruuhkatuntina on lähijunia 12 (joista yksi G-juna) ja kaukojunia 5. Pasilassa kaupunkiradan laiturilla 1 on 8 vuoroa Helsinkiin eli vuoroväli 7,5 minuuttia ja kaukojunalaitureilla 4 ja 5 yhteensä 10 junaa eli vuoroväli 6 minuuttia. Eihän se kapasiteetti mihinkään riitä!
> 
> Juuri tässähän se harhautus tehdään. Ei lasketa sitä, mikä on infralla mahdollista, vaan mikä sattuu osoittautumaan mahdolliseksi, kun ei ole edes pyritty tekemään kaikkea kapasiteetin tehokkaaksi käyttämiseksi. Kommentissasi on juuri oikea asenne: Pisaran tapaisessa tunnelissa on mahdollista ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä, jos halutaan. Ja kun halutaan, silloin muut järjestelmät tehdään sen mukaan. Mutta jos ei haluta, sitten vaaditaan lisää resursseja, jotta voidaan laajentaa tehotonta toimintaa.


Toki tulee pyrkiä hyödyntämään infran mahdollisuudet mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Mutta varsinkin kaukoraiteiden osalta tulee hyväksyä ratkaisuja, jotka pienentävät mahdollista junamäärää huomattavasti. Edes Jyväskylän, Seinäjoen tai Vaasan korkeudelle ei ole mielekästä tarjota "kaikilla" asemilla pysähtyvää IC2 junaa, joka kyllä mahdollistaisi suuren määrän junia. Puhumattakaan Oulun korkeudesta, jonne tulisi ratarempan jälkeen pyrkiä hieman yli 4h ajoaikaan, minkä ei pitäisi mikään mahdoton aika olla, mikäli turhat pysähdykset karsitaan (ei onnistune Toijalan, Hämeenlinnan ja Riihimäen pysähdyksin). Ja edes tämä "kaikilla" asemilla pysähtyvä IC2-juna ei kerää matkustajia pienemmiltä pääradan asemilta, joten sinne tarvitaan vielä tiheämmin pysähtelevä lähijuna keräämään näitä matkustajia. Joka taas syö tuota junien maksimimäärää. Ja sama Lahden suuntaan.

Ja mitenhän tämä kaikki lopulta liittyy Pisaraan, ei varmaan juuri mitenkään. Mutta mielestäni näiden asioiden vuoksi on absurdia odottaa pääradan kaukoraiteiden pystyvän syöttämään Helsinkiin tasaisesti junia 5 min välein.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pisarassa on kolme tai neljä tunneliasemaa ja 7- 10 km tunnelia. Vertailuna länsimetro maksaa ehkä 800 miljoonaa, siinä on 13 km tunnelia ja seitsemän tunneliasemaa. Mitä jos miljardin kustannusarvio Pisarasta onkin yläkantissa? Asemat ovat kuitenkin hankkeen kallein osa.


Pisaran tunneli on syvällä tiiviisti rakennetun kaupungin alla. Sen päälle jää vaikka mitä maanalaista tavaraa, metrosta alkaen, ja se kulkee käsittääkseni suunnilleen kuuluisan Kluuvin ruhjeen läpi, joten yllätyksiä varmasti tulee. Eihän kukaan sitäpaitsi voi tietää etukäteen millaisia ruhjeita noin syvältä ja juuri pisaran linjaukselta löytyy. Tästä syystähän ne budjetit aina ylittyvät. Lisäksi pystynousut pitäisi suunnitella uusiksi jotta oltaisiin direktiivin mukaisia ja mahdollisesti puolenvaihtoraiteita, poikkeustilanteiden sivuraiteita yms. täytynee vielä pohtia uudestaan ennen kuin hanke on valmis liikennöintiin. Kuka oikeasti uskoo että alle miljardiin päästäisiin? Tekisi mieli sanoa, että kaksi miljardia saattaa olla lähempänä totuutta kuin yksi. Eikä kukaan tiedä länsimetron tai kehäradan toteutumasta vielä mitään muuta kuin että tähän asti ainakin länsimetrolla ovat kustannukset paisuneet kuin pullataikina vaikka hanke on hädintuskin alussa. Kuinka kallis siitä lopulta tulee -- kuka tietää...




> Kuten tässä ketjussa aiemmin kirjoitettiin, Pisara vapauttaa joka tapauksessa 7 raiteen verran tilaa Helsingin asemalta. Jos ei niitä käytetä junaliikenteen lisäämiseen, voi valtio rakentaa raiteiden tilalle jotain muuta ja silloin on perusteltua, että valtio maksaa Pisarasta Helsingin keskustasta vapautuvan maan arvon (+ osuuden, jolla osallistuisi paikalliseen lähijunahankkeeseen).


Minusta on epäloogista perustella pisaraa välttämättömänä kun (mm.) Helsingin aseman kapasiteetti ei riitä ja sitten samaan hengenvetoon jatkaa kuinka se vapauttaa raiteita muuhun käyttöön, mahdollisesti jopa purettavaksi ja siirrettäväksi kiinteistökehityskäyttöön. Mihin kesken kaiken katosi pisaran välttämättömyys ehdottomasti tarvittavan kapasiteetin tuojana?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mihin kesken kaiken katosi pisaran välttämättömyys ehdottomasti tarvittavan kapasiteetin tuojana?


Eihän se mihinkään kadonnut, vaan on vaihtoehtoskenaario. Jos syystä tai toisesta kävisikin niin, että lisäkapasiteettia ei tarvittaisi, valtio saisi suoran satojen miljoonien hyödyn. Eli niin tai näin, valtion rahoitusosuudelle on vahvat perusteet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja mitenhän tämä kaikki lopulta liittyy Pisaraan, ei varmaan juuri mitenkään. Mutta mielestäni näiden asioiden vuoksi on absurdia odottaa pääradan kaukoraiteiden pystyvän syöttämään Helsinkiin tasaisesti junia 5 min välein.


Ei liity mitenkään, kuten eivät kaukoliikenteen kapasiteetti- ja täsmällisyysongelmat ylipäätään. Mutta Pisaralobbareiden puheet ovat ihan muuta.

Mitä tulee kaukoliikenteen kapasiteettiin, ei VR-Yhtymä tietenkään koskaan valita siitä, että se haluaa ajaa kovin eri nopeudella kulkevia junia, mikä syö ratakapasiteetin. Yhtymästä kyllä riittää syyttelyä siitä, miten radat ovat huonossa kunnossa ja pullonkaulat siis LiVi:n eikä heidän vikansa. Voisivat kuitenkin sanoa suoraan, että haluavat Pendoille ja IC2:lle kokonaan omat radat ja taajama- ja lähijunat hornan kuuseen nopeita junia kiusaamasta.

Tässä vaan tulee pää vetävän käteen. Suomen väestömäärällä tai pikemminkin Suomen kaupunkien etäisyyksin ja kaupunkien väestömäärin ei ole mitään mieltä rakentaa erikseen nopeiden ratojen verkkoa kuten Keski-Euroopassa. Pääsisihän Hesasta Ouluun TGV:llä tai Shinkansenilla omin radoin kahdessa tunnissa, mikä panisi Norweigianin halpalennot polvilleen.

Mutta kun meillä kulkee rahtiakin radoilla, on pakko pitää ainoa rataverkko sekaliikenneverkkona. Silloin on liikenteellisesti kylmä tosiasia, että Suomen nopean liikenteen rataverkko ovat lentoreitit, ja junaliikenteen strategia olisi viisainta sovittaa siihen. Mutta kun VR-Yhtymän strategia on päin vastoin. Se on lopettanut yöjunia, jotka ovat kilpailukykyisiä lentoliikenteen kanssa. Sen sijaan VR-Yhtymä haluaa ajaa nopeita päiväjunia, myös öisin. Yöjunien nopeustaso soveltuu sekä rahdin että paikallisjunien sekaan. Paikallisjunat on toki muualta kuin Hesasta lopetettu, mutta rahdin kanssa ei ole vielä päästy tavoitteeseen.

Eli kokonaisuuden kannalta voisi olla viisainta jättää pitkät päiväyhteydet lentoliikenteelle ja raiteilla keskittyä 34 tunnin reitteihin, joilla junat ovat kilpailukykyisiä lennoille. Näiden reittien ohella kannattaa pyörittää lähi- ja taajamajunia, joilla kilpaillaan bussien ja auton kanssa lyhyemmillä reiteillä. Nopeustasot ovat silloin sekaliikenneradoilla kyllin lähellä toisiaan.

Tämä muuten on aika pitkälle eurooppalainen malli. Vain sillä erotuksella, että ruuhkainen lentoliikenne ja laajempi väestöpohja tekee nopeiden ratojen verkosta järkevän niin taloudellisesti kuin palvelutasoltaan suhteessa lentoliikenteeseen.

Joo, off-topic Pisaran suhteen muuten, kuin että osoittaa, ettei kaukojunien tulevaisuutta ratkaista Pisaralla.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Vinkkinä voin kertoa, että kaarresäteillä on keskeinen merkitys sekä liikennöinnin nopeuteen että kaluston ja radan kulumiseen. Juuri toisessa ketjussa selostettiin, miten metrojunillakin yritetään ajaa hitaasti liian jyrkissä kaarteissa. Olen sattumoisin ajanut pikajunalla Pasilasta Ilmalan ratapihan läpi ja Käpylän kautta takaisin pääradalle. Siellä niitä jyrkkiä kaarteita oli yllin kyllin. Tietenkin se juna meni sieltä läpi, Ilmalassahan ne käyvät huollossa ja säilytyksessä jatkuvasti. Mutta ei se ihan samanlaista ollut kuin tehokas ja nopea liikenne, jolla Pisaraa mainostetaan.


Vaikka oletkin ajellut ratapihalla monien mutkien kautta niin vinkkinä voin kertoa, että pisaraan suunnitelluista kaarteista voidaan ajaa vähintään 90 km/h. Kun nämä tiukat kaarteet on muistaakseni vielä asemien läheisyydessä (liikenneviraston sivut ovat huollossa, ei voi tarkistaa), ei rajoituksesta 120km/h --> 90 km/h tule viivästystä lainkaan. Kiskojen kuluminen on toki hieman suurempaa, mutta kevyellä modernilla paikallisjunakalustolla kiskoja kuluttava vaikutus ei ole kovin suuri. 




> Jyrkin kaartein ja nousuin ei tehdä nopeata ja tehokasta rataa, vaan hidas ja hankalasti liikennöitävä sekä kalliisti ylläpidettävä rata.


Tämän lauseen toivoisin toistuvan usein myös pikaratikoita koskevassa keskustelussa, mutta kuitenkin muistelen että siellä vakuuttelu on ollut aivan päinvastaista ettei näillä olisi mitään vaikutusta mihinkään. Ilmeisesti junat ja ratikat noudattavat eri luonnonlakeja...




> No voihan sinne laittaa sitten vaikka 7 % nousuja, kyllä sähkömoottorijunat ja ratikat sellaisestakin kulkevat ilman hammasrataa. Lähtevät jopa liikkeelle pysäkiltä, vaikka se olisi monen prosentin mäessä. Eivät 7 %:n nousuissa kulkevat metrojunat tai ratikat mitään erikoiskalustoa ole, ihan tavallista hyllytavaraa, joka toimii vielä ikäloppuinakin samoissa oloissa.


Miksi sitten väitit aiemmassa viestissä, että radalle joudutaan hankkimaan kallista erikoiskalustoa maailman tappiin asti jos se ei kuitenkaan ole mitään erikoiskalustoa ja sitä saa suoraan hyllystä? 




> Sm1-2 -kaluston vetovoima ei ole laskenut siitä, kun junat toimitettiin. Kyllä niillä voi ajaa niin Kehäradan kuin Pisarankin 4 % nousuissa. Ne vaan eivät kiihdy niissä nousuissa yhtä hyvin kuin isomman vetovoiman Sm5. Montakohan sekuntia siitä kiertoaika mahtaakaan kasvaa? Vetäviä akseleita on Sm1-2 -kalustossa enemmän kuin Sm5:ssä, joten oikeasti ne ovat jyrkkiin nousuihin luotettavampia, vaikka joillakuilla on tarve haukkua niitä kaiken aikaa. Kun romuttamiseen on niin kiire, ettei vaan olisi junia muihin kaupunkeihin.


Tässä olet osittain oikeassa, eli Sm1-2 kalusto ei tosiaankaan kiihdy 40 promillen mäessä ja vaikka sillä olisi jo vauhtia niin mäen nousunopeus Sm1:llä rajoittuu noin 40-50 km/h. Tätä kun verrataan esim. Sm5 junaan, jolla voidaan ajaa se 120 km/h mäkeä, niin kyllähän se kiertoaika siitä kasvaa, noin minuutin/kilometri mäkialueella. Tämän lisäksi näiden vanhojen junien jarruissa on puutteita, niissä ei ole hätäjarrun ohitusmahdollisuutta puhumattakaan siitä huvista, että Sm1 ja Sm2 junat ovat varustettu tasavirtamoottoreilla, joilla on taipumusta tehdä maasulku siirryttäessä kylmästä ulkoilmasta lämpimään tunneliin. Tästähän on jo Vuosaaren tunnelista kokemusta samanlaisella tekniikalla varustetuista Sr1 vetureista, kun ne ensimmäisen pakkastalven aikana hyytyivät yksi toisensa jälkeen tunneliin. Tämähän vasta toimivaan liikennettä olisikin!  :Very Happy:  




> Tulkitsenko niin, että vastustat rautateiden ja kaluston yhteentoimivuutta? Jos siis vain voit keksiä verukkeen sille, ettei tarvitse noudattaa yleistä mitoitusta, niin ilman muuta poiketaan siitä sitten.
> 
> Normien ja standardien merkityksestä ja tarkoituksesta voisi kirjoittaa pitkäänkin, mutta yleensä tekniikan kanssa tekemisissä olevat ainakin ymmärtävät niiden merkityksen ja nimenomaan edun. Normien kiertämistä toki käytetään tarkoituksella lähinnä protektionismiin sekä muuhun kuluttajien lypsämiseen, jolla pyritään estämään vapaat markkinat ja sitomaan kuluttaja yhden myyjän tuotteisiin, jotta niistä saa hyvät voitot.
> 
> Antero


En toki vastusta yhteentoimivuutta. En vain näe tarpeellisena noudattaa Euroopan laajuisten nopean- ja rahtiliikenteen verkoille tehtyjä määräyksiä orjallisesti (mahdolisuuksien mukaan toki) mikäli ollaan tekemässä täysin erityyppistä kaupunkiliikennerataa. Eihän kaupungin katujakaan tehdä valtateiden ja moottoriteiden suunnitteluohjeiden mukaisesti kun TEN verkkoon kuuluvat tiet ovat tällaisia. Käytettävä kalustohan tuolla voi olla täysin yhteensopivuusmääräyksien mukaista ja näin radalle voidaan hankkia ihan niitä tavallisia kaupunkijunia, joita saa hyllytavarana kuten ylemmässä lainauksessa jo mainitsit. Miten tällainen toiminta on mielestäsi protektionismia ja kuluttajien lypsämistä sekä kuluttajien sitomista yhden myyjän tuotteisiin? 

Myös kun aiemmassa viestissä pelkäsit EU (TEN) tukien menevän mikäli ei tehdä määräyksien mukaista rataa, niin mitenkä selität Kehäradan samanlaisen poikkeavuuden määräyksistä ja Kehäradalle myönnetyt EU tuet? Kehärata ei kuulu TEN verkkoon eikä pisarakaan tule kuulumaan, sillä TEN verkko on tarkoitukseltaan ihan jotain muuta kuin paikallisliikennerata.

----------


## hmikko

> Sen päälle jää vaikka mitä maanalaista tavaraa, metrosta alkaen, ja se kulkee käsittääkseni suunnilleen kuuluisan Kluuvin ruhjeen läpi, joten yllätyksiä varmasti tulee. Eihän kukaan sitäpaitsi voi tietää etukäteen millaisia ruhjeita noin syvältä ja juuri pisaran linjaukselta löytyy.


Ns. Kluuvin ruhje ulottuu Kluuvista Kauppatorin kautta meren alle, ja pohjoisen suunnassa kilometritolkulla kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle. Pisara kulkee ruhjeen läpi Kluuvissa aivan varmasti. Ruhjeesta oli kartta vanhassa metron rakentamista koskevassa raportissa, joka ainakin oli saatavilla Helsingin kaupungin sivuilla. En nyt muista ruhjeen reittiä Eläintarhan urheilukentän korkeudella, mutta epäilen, että Pisara saattaa hyvinkin kulkea myös Töölössä ruhjeen läpi. Ruhje yleisesti ottaen kapenee pinnalta syvemmälle mentäessä, joten Pisara-tunnelia rakennettaessa ongelmalliset ruhjepätkät saattaisivat olla metrotunnelia lyhyempiä.




> Eikä kukaan tiedä länsimetron tai kehäradan toteutumasta vielä mitään muuta kuin että tähän asti ainakin länsimetrolla ovat kustannukset paisuneet kuin pullataikina vaikka hanke on hädintuskin alussa.


Eikös Kehärata etene aikataulussa ja budjetissa? Tietty sen budjetti paisui reilusti ennen töiden aloittamista, ja vissiin glykolissa kasvavista rakenteita syövistä bakteereista ei ole vielä kuultu lopullista lausuntoa. Niiden yhteydessä joku taisi huhuilla lisärahan perään.

----------


## hylje

> Tämän lauseen toivoisin toistuvan usein myös pikaratikoita koskevassa keskustelussa, mutta kuitenkin muistelen että siellä vakuuttelu on ollut aivan päinvastaista ettei näillä olisi mitään vaikutusta mihinkään. Ilmeisesti junat ja ratikat noudattavat eri luonnonlakeja...


Samat luonnonlait pätevät. 

Pikaratikka on järjestään telipainoltaan isoa junaa pienempi ja sen järkevä huippunopeus on luokkaa 70km/h lähijunan 120km/h vasten. Keskeinen voima on liike F=mv^2, joka on siis ratikalla oleellisesti pienempi pienilläkin vauhdeilla. Siksi pikaratikka voi ajaa katuverkkoon sijoitettuja ratoja pitkin kaikkine jyrkkine mäkineen ja kaarteineen, joita isolla junalla ei todellakaan kannata ajaa vaikka voisi. 

Katuradan hidasta geometriaa paikataan kevyempien ja hitaampien vaunujen lisäksi sillä, että katurata on järkyttävän halpaa ja helppoa rakentaa isojen junien nopeaan rataan verrattuna. Katuradalle on myös edullista rakentaa pysäkkejä niin usein ettei matala huippunopeus haittaa, siinä missä junaradalla asema on pitkine laitureineen ja tasonvaihtoineen paljon kalliimpi kuin jo muutenkin kallis linjarata.

Oikein suunniteltu pikaratikka tekee jyrkänkin mutkan, jos sillä säilytetään radanrakentamisen edullisuus. Miksi ihmeessä tehdä ison junan hinnalla pienikapasiteettinen pikaratikka, vähän amerikan tapaan? Tai pätkäjunallisen Länsimetron tapaan? Pikaratikka on järkevä, kun se rakennetaan pikaratikan hinnalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi sitten väitit aiemmassa viestissä, että radalle joudutaan hankkimaan kallista erikoiskalustoa maailman tappiin asti jos se ei kuitenkaan ole mitään erikoiskalustoa ja sitä saa suoraan hyllystä?


Huomasit varmaankin, että puhuin metrojunista ja raitiovaunuista, jotka on tehty usean prosentin nousuihin. En puhunut yleisten rataverkkojen kalustosta. Jyrkkien mäkien metro- ja raitiovaunuille on tyypillistä, että kaikki akselit ovat vetäviä (hankauspaino 100 %) ja teho/paino -suhde on suuri yleisten rataverkkojen junakalustoon nähden. Metro- ja raitiovaunuissa on tärkeintä suuri vetovoima, jotta saadaan hyvä kiihtyvyys täydellä kuormalla sekä mäennousukyky. Yleisten rataverkkojen junakalustossa tärkeä tekijä on nopeus, jota saadaan suurimman vetovoiman eli suurimman kiihtyvyyden kustannuksella. Niin on pakko tehdä, koska ei käytetä muuttuvan välityssuhteen vaihdelaatikoita. Ja koska siis vetovoima on alhaisempi kuin metro- ja raitiovaunuilla, myös mäennousukyky on alhaisempi. Ja jotta tämä ei rajoittaisi suorituskykyä liikenteessä, radan nousukulma rajoitetaan varsin alhaiseksi.




> En toki vastusta yhteentoimivuutta. En vain näe tarpeellisena noudattaa Euroopan laajuisten nopean- ja rahtiliikenteen verkoille tehtyjä määräyksiä orjallisesti (mahdolisuuksien mukaan toki) mikäli ollaan tekemässä täysin erityyppistä kaupunkiliikennerataa. Eihän kaupungin katujakaan tehdä valtateiden ja moottoriteiden suunnitteluohjeiden mukaisesti kun TEN verkkoon kuuluvat tiet ovat tällaisia. Käytettävä kalustohan tuolla voi olla täysin yhteensopivuusmääräyksien mukaista ja näin radalle voidaan hankkia ihan niitä tavallisia kaupunkijunia, joita saa hyllytavarana kuten ylemmässä lainauksessa jo mainitsit. Miten tällainen toiminta on mielestäsi protektionismia ja kuluttajien lypsämistä sekä kuluttajien sitomista yhden myyjän tuotteisiin?


TEN-verkko ei ole pelkästään suurnopeusjunien verkko, vaan nopeat radat ovat yksi TEN-verkon osa. TEN-verkko, joka sisältää myös teitä, on Euroopan laajuinen yhteentoimiva liikenneverkko, jonka on tarkoitus olla mahdollisimman laaja. Periaatteessa tavoite on, että kaikki uudet radat tehtäisiin TEN-verkon osaksi. Vanhojen ratojen osalta EU:ssa on otettu kanta, ettei ole realistista tai edes ylipäätään mahdollista muuttaa niitä TEN-mitoituksen mukaisiksi, sillä usein se olisi käytännössä sama asia kuin uuden radan rakentaminen. Vertaa vaikka Rantaradan parannuksiin, joiden myötä on käytännössä rakennettu jo kokonaan uusi rata vaikkakin lähelle entistä.




> Myös kun aiemmassa viestissä pelkäsit EU (TEN) tukien menevän mikäli ei tehdä määräyksien mukaista rataa, niin mitenkä selität Kehäradan samanlaisen poikkeavuuden määräyksistä ja Kehäradalle myönnetyt EU tuet?


Yhteentoimivuusdirektiivin tekninen liite hyväksyttiin vasta tänä keväänä. Kehärata on suunniteltu ja sen rakentaminen aloitettu aiemmin.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Kehärata ei kuulu TEN verkkoon eikä pisarakaan tule kuulumaan, sillä TEN verkko on tarkoitukseltaan ihan jotain muuta kuin paikallisliikennerata.


Itse itseäni korjaten, Kehärata kuuluu TEN verkkoon, joten pisarakin saattaa siihen tulla kuulumaan. Täten lienee syytä korjata tuo 40 promillea seuraavassa suunnitteluvaiheessa 35 promilleen, niin määräykset täyttyvät. Yleissuunnitelmahan on tehty ennen määräyksen voimaanastumista. Yleissuunnitelman pituusleikkauksien mukaan ei näyttäisi olevan suurikaan muutos.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:26 ----------




> Huomasit varmaankin, että puhuin metrojunista ja raitiovaunuista, jotka on tehty usean prosentin nousuihin. 
> 
> Antero


Puhuit sähkömoottorijunista ja ratikoista. Metrokeskusteluiden perusteella sähkömoottorijunissa ja metroissa ei ole muuta eroa kuin virroittimen sijainti, eikös se näin mennyt?  :Razz:  Vakavasti otten onhan niissä oikeasti eroja aika paljonkin, mutta silti noita hieman jyrkempiin mäkiin kykenevää kalustoa saa kyllä usealtakin valmistajalta hyllystä eikä tarvitse ostaa vain yhdeltä monopoliyritykseltä.

----------


## PNu

> Yleisten rataverkkojen junakalustossa tärkeä tekijä on nopeus, jota saadaan suurimman vetovoiman eli suurimman kiihtyvyyden kustannuksella. Niin on pakko tehdä, koska ei käytetä muuttuvan välityssuhteen vaihdelaatikoita.


Tuskin sellaista sähkökäyttöistä junakalustoa on juuri olemassakaan, jossa suurin koneistosta irtoava vetovoima ei riittäisi vähintään liukkailla keleillä saamaan pyöriä sutimaan. Aikatauluja taas ei voida suunnitella pelkästään optimaalisten keliolosuhteiden mukaan (ainakaan Suomessa). Siten suurimman vetovoiman suhteen junilla ei ole ongelmaa eikä mistään muuttuvan välityssuhteen laatikoista olisi hyötyä.

Sen sijaan tasavirtasarjamoottoreita käyttävissä yleissähkövetureissa (kuten Sr1:ssä) on helposti ongelmia jatkuvan vetovoiman kanssa tavarajunakäytössä eli ajomoottoreiden kuumenemisessa pitkäaikaisessa raskaassa vedossa. Siksi ranskalaisperäisessä monomoottorikäytössä (tyyliin Dr13) liitettiin veturiin usein aluevaihteisto. Ei senkään silti tarvitse olla muuttuvalla välityksellä varustettu vaan riittää, kun välityssuhde on valittavissa matkaan lähdettäessä vetotehtävän mukaan. Mutta jatkuva vetovoimakaan ei ole ongelma enää tämän päivän taajuusmuuttajavetureissa. Sähkömoottorijunissa se ei ole sitä muutenkaan, koska niitä tuskin koskaan on tarvetta kuormittaa alhaisilla nopeuksilla, kuin enintään muutamia minuutteja yhtäjaksoisesti.

Totta tietysti on, että junissa vetäviä akseleita voi olla kuormaan nähden hyvinkin vähän mutta tämä johtuu luonnollisesti siitä, että veturi tai moottorijuna on sitä monimutkaisempi ja kalliimpi, mitä enemmän vetäviä akseleita löytyy. Siksi niitä ei kannata olla yli sen, mitä suunnitellussa käytössä tarvitaan. Eiköhän Sm5 joka tapauksessa selviydy Kehäradalla tai Pisaralla, koska Sm5-junia tilattaessa on ollut tiedossa, että noillakin radoilla Sm5:lla saatetaan tulla liikennöimään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuskin sellaista sähkökäyttöistä junakalustoa on juuri olemassakaan, jossa suurin koneistosta irtoava vetovoima ei riittäisi vähintään liukkailla keleillä saamaan pyöriä sutimaan.


Tai että vetovoima ei saavuttaisi seisten matkustamisen maksimiarvoa, 1,21,3 m/s2. Kriittiseksi tekijäksi tuleekin se, miten vetovoima riittää nousuissa.

En löydä netistä Sm1-2 -junien vetovoimakäyrää, mutta moottoritehon perusteella voi arvioida jotain. Kohtuullisen kokonaiskiihtyvyyden matkanopeudelle tulisi olla noin 0,60,8 m/s2. 4 % nousussa tälle tasolle tullaan Sm1-2 -junilla noin 35 km/h nopeudella. Sm5 yltänee nopeuteen 65 km/h. Tämä ei tarkoita, että Samit jäävät 4 % mäessä 35 km/h nopeuteen, sillä kiihtyvyyttä riittä 60 km/h nopeudelle, jolloin nousuvastus ja vetovoima ovat samat, eikä juna enää kiihdy. Mutta laskeva kiihtyvyys tietenkin pidentää kiihdytysaikaa ja -matkaa.

Vaikka lähtötietojen puutteessa tulee paljon arvattavaa, yritin laskea, mikä ero Sm1-2 -junilla ja Sm5:llä 4 %:n radalla olisi. Sm1-2 häviää kiihdytyksessä ylämäkeen, eli tilanteessa, jossa tunneliasema on kuopassa ja lähdöt siten nousua vasten. Asemalle tulolla ei ole merkitystä, sillä jarrutustehosta ei ole pulaa.

Sm1-2 -junien merkittävin ongelma on, että ne eivät kykene 4 % nousuissa pitkänkään kiihdytyken jälkeen yli 60 km/h nopeuteen. Jos rata on niin, että asemien välillä on puoliväliin nousua ja sitten alamäkeä, Sm1-2 ajaisi 2 km asemavälin puoli minuuttia hitaammin kuin Sm5, joka kiihdyttäisi koko ylämäen eli puoleenväliin. Käytännössä Sm5:lla ei kuitenkaan ajettaisi näin, se on yksinkertaisesti turhan kallista muutaman sekunnin hyötyyn nähden. Jos Sm5 kiihdyttää nopeuteen 70 km/h, ero Sm1-2:een jää noin 20 sekuntiin per asema. Laskin täydellä kuormalla, mikä ei kuitenkaan toteudu. Junien kuormitushuippu on Pasilan pohjoispuolella.

Oikeasti tilanne ei ole näin onneton kuin laskelmassani. Vastapäivään kierrettäessä Töölöstä lähdetään reippaaseen alamäkeen, jolloin Sm1-2:lla ja Sm5:llä ei ole eroa. Keskustasta lähdetään lievään alamäkeen, eikä siinäkään ole junilla eroja. Hakaniemestä lähdetään ylämäkeen, mutta se ei ole 4 %. Sm1-2 jää kuitenkin tässä Sm5:stä. Myötäpäivään kierrettäessä Oopperalta lähdetään käytännössä jyrkkään ylämäkeen, muualta lähdetään käytännössä tasaiselle tai lievään alamäkeen. Arvelen, että kirroksen aikaero Sm1-2:lla ja Sm5:llä jäänee yleissuunnitelman rataprofiililla minuuttiin.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Kriittiseksi tekijäksi tuleekin se, miten vetovoima riittää nousuissa.


Vetovoimakäyrän mukaan Sm1- ja Sm2-junilla tullaan noin 46-47 km/h:n kohdalla tilanteeseen, jossa kaikki teho on käytössä ja sen vuoksi tästä ylöspäin kiihdytettäessä vetovoima pienenee nopeasti. Ei siis ole mikään ongelma, etteikö Sm1- ja Sm2-junissa olisi sähköpuolen mitoituksen kannalta puhtia kiihdyttää nopeutta välillä 0-45 km/h. Ongelma on siinä, että nopeus kiihtyy 45 km/h:n arvosta ylöspäin selvästi hitaammin kuin uudemmilla ja tehokkaammilla junilla. Lisäksi huonoimmilla keleillä muodostuu rajoittavaksi tekijäksi pidon loppuminen pyöristä. Näin käy tietysti uudemmillakin junilla mutta taajuusmuuttajakalustossa luistonhallinta toimii tehokkaammin.

Jos ajatellaan, että Sm1 ja Sm2 varustettaisiin muuttuvan välityssuhteen vaihdelaatikoilla niin niistä ainoa etu olisi, että nopeusalueella 0-45 km/h voitaisiin kehittää suurempi vetovoima hyvillä keleillä, kun kitka riittää. Eli parannusta tulisi ainostaan sille osa-alueelle, jossa ei nytkään ole todellista ongelmaa. Sen sijaan kiihtyvyyteen nopeudesta 45 km/h ylöspäin tai kitkavoiman riittävyyteen vaihdelaatikot eivät vaikuttaisi mitään. Toisin sanoen sähköjunia ei varusteta vaihdelaatikoilla mitä ilmeisimmin siitä syystä, että ne tekisivät junan rakenteesta huomattavasti monimutkaisemman tuomatta mitään varsinaista hyötyä.

----------


## aki

Tällaista vaihtoehtoa pisaralle suunnittelee aivotalli-ajatustuottamo http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...a_2786262.html

----------


## 339-DF

Näillä hautomoilla on sama ongelma kuin muillakin "kaikkien alojen asiantuntijoilla". Ei lähijuna noin vaan mene metrotunneliin, vaikka raideleveys olisi millilleen sama ja Ateenassa on nähty kaikkea kivaa. Kannattaisi ottaa asioista ensin kunnolla selvää ennen kuin lähtee toreille huutelemaan.

Oikeastaan kritiikkini kohdistuu näitä hautojia enemmän YLE:n toimittajaan, jonka pitäisi miettiä missä kohdin ylittyy uutiskynnys ja missä kohdin ei. Tässäkään "uutisessa" ei ollut käytännössä mitään uutta, onhan tuota pohdittu ainakin 1990-luvulta lähtien ja ongelmat on kartoitettu.

----------


## hmikko

> Tällaista vaihtoehtoa pisaralle suunnittelee aivotalli-ajatustuottamo http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...a_2786262.html


Olisikohan kannattanut pitää aivot siellä tallissa vaan... Jutussa on Hannu Salmelta tämmöinenkin kukkanen:

_"Ei nykyään ryhdyttäisi louhimaan 120 kilometriä pitkää Päijänne-tunnelia, joka louhittiin 30 vuotta sitten, vaikka se on Helsingin täydellinen pelastus. Kvartaalitalouden ehdoilla meillä pitäisi olla rahat taskussa ennen joulua ja maksettuna ennen seuraavaa joulua, joten tällaista ei voida tietenkään tehdä."_

Salmelle ilosanoma: megatunneliprojektien aika ei ole ohi (minkä olisi ehkä voinut havaita katsomalla ympärilleen).

----------


## Elmo Allen

Eikö juuri kyseisen jampan täsmälleen samasta ajatuksesta puhuttu tällä foorumilla jo alkukesästä? Mikä siitä uutisen nyt taas teki? Mutta joo, harmittaa kun nykyinen pintaraapaiseva yleisjournalismi ei koskaan kyseenalaista ja käsittele kriittisesti tällaisia. Jokainen höyrypää saa tuoda ajatuksensa esiin, kunhan se toimittajassa herättää joo miksei -ajatuksen. Ja sen toisen näkökulman hankkiminen olisi niin helppoakin. Ei tarvitse soittaa kuin HSL:ään tai KSV:lle, ja vastaus tulee 5 minuutissa.

----------


## aki

> Ja sen toisen näkökulman hankkiminen olisi niin helppoakin. Ei tarvitse soittaa kuin HSL:ään tai KSV:lle, ja vastaus tulee 5 minuutissa.


Näköjään toimittaja oli jo ottanutkin yhteyttä liikennevirastoon kun tällainen julkaistiin ylenaikaisen sivuilla heti ensimmäisen "uutisen" perään http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...e_2787075.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällaista vaihtoehtoa pisaralle suunnittelee aivotalli-ajatustuottamo http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/2011/0...a_2786262.html


Miten minullakin on sellainen olo, että tämä uutinen on vanha ja olisin lukenut saman jo viikkoja sitten.

Ihan hyvä kun ajatuspajat pohtivat tällaisiakin asioita. Ideahan on aivan oikea. Herrat ovat vaan 1960-luvulla tehneet mokia, jotka estävät fiksut asiat. Ja kohta tehdään taas lisää!  :Wink:  Huolimatta siitä, että Saurin kommentissa tuossa toisessa YLE-jutussa on hieman tolkkuakin.

En moiti ajatuspajaa, sillä sehän on kuin lapsi sadussa keisarin uusista vaatteista.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten minullakin on sellainen olo, että tämä uutinen on vanha ja olisin lukenut saman jo viikkoja sitten.


No löytyihän se. Ja olit vielä vastannut siihen itsekin (linkki ei enää toimi):




> *Ratkaisu Suomen raideliikenteeseen? Metrot ja junat yhteisille kiskoille 9.6.2011*
> http://archive.webnewsmonitor.com/204985113





> Ihan hyvä huomio ajatuspajalta, mutta asiaan perehtyminen olisi kannattanut. --

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Joo, periaatteessa ihan fiksu idea, mutta päätös metrojunien lyhentämisestä ja automaattiajoon siirtymisestä tekevät toteuttamisen mahdottomaksi. Ja länsimetron toteutus lyhyin asemin sementoi tilanteen niin, että tuota ajatusta ei voi tulevaisuudessakaan toteuttaa, koska metroa ei voi enää palauttaa nykyiselleen. Mahdollisuuksien rajoihin jää Espoon kaupunkiradan muuttaminen metroradaksi ja kytkeminen metroverkkoon Kampin kääntöraiteen kautta, sillä edellytyksellä että Pisara-rata alkaisi jo Huopalahdesta. Tai jos Länsimetro eroitetaan nykyisestä metrosta ja sille rakennetaan oma pääteasema Keskustaan. Mihin jopa saatetaan joutua, jos liikenne kasvaa siihen malliin, että automaattimetron kapasiteetti loppuu kesken.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joo, periaatteessa ihan fiksu idea, mutta päätös metrojunien lyhentämisestä ja automaattiajoon siirtymisestä tekevät toteuttamisen mahdottomaksi.


Täällähän on arvosteltu sitäkin, että Pisaran 230-metrisetkin laiturit olisivat liian lyhyitä. Mitä siitä sitten tulisi, että tehtäisiin Pisara 120-metrisillä laitureilla, vaikka länsimetrokin ihan itämetron mitoin tehtäisiin?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Täällähän on arvosteltu sitäkin, että Pisaran 230-metrisetkin laiturit olisivat liian lyhyitä. Mitä siitä sitten tulisi, että tehtäisiin Pisara 120-metrisillä laitureilla, vaikka länsimetrokin ihan itämetron mitoin tehtäisiin?


Miksi ihmeessä Pisaran laiturit tehtäisiin 120-metrisiksi, vaikka jonkinlaista yhteensopivuutta metron kanssa mietittäisiinkin? Jos yhteiskäyttöä ajatellaan, niin Pisaraan nimen omaan pitäisi sopia mahdollisimman monentyyppiset junat, myös maksimipituinen kaupunkiratajuna. Toinen asia sitten on, riittääkö täysimittaisen metrojunan kapasiteetti kaupunkiradalla. Pisara-selvityksen mukaan kaupunkiradoilla mentäisiin 1-2 flirt-yksikön junilla. Metroa taas voidaan ajaa kolmen yksikön junina. Metroyksikön pituus on noin 45 m, flirtin n. 75m, siis 135 m versus 150 m. Elikkä siinä ja siinä. Sanoisin, että tältä osin ajatus ei ole toteuttamiskelvoton. Kritiikki turhan lyhyitä laitureita kohtaan on tietysti yliampuvaa, mutta ajatus arvostelussa on siinä, että jätetään mahdollisuuksia uudelleenjärjestelyihin ja siten olisi toivottavaa, että täysimittainen lähiliikennejuna Pisaraan sopisi.

----------


## Albert

> Metroa taas voidaan ajaa kolmen yksikön junina.


Kohta ei enää voi. Uusi uljas automaattimetro ei sitä enää mahdollista edes Helsingin alueella. Ja Länsimetron asemat rakennetaan kahden yksikön junille.
No eipä tällä mitään tekemistä ole Pisaran kanssa.

----------


## Timppak

> Tai että vetovoima ei saavuttaisi seisten matkustamisen maksimiarvoa, 1,21,3 m/s2. Kriittiseksi tekijäksi tuleekin se, miten vetovoima riittää nousuissa.
> 
> En löydä netistä Sm1-2 -junien vetovoimakäyrää, mutta moottoritehon perusteella voi arvioida jotain. Kohtuullisen kokonaiskiihtyvyyden matkanopeudelle tulisi olla noin 0,60,8 m/s2. 4 % nousussa tälle tasolle tullaan Sm1-2 -junilla noin 35 km/h nopeudella. Sm5 yltänee nopeuteen 65 km/h. Tämä ei tarkoita, että Samit jäävät 4 % mäessä 35 km/h nopeuteen, sillä kiihtyvyyttä riittä 60 km/h nopeudelle, jolloin nousuvastus ja vetovoima ovat samat, eikä juna enää kiihdy. Mutta laskeva kiihtyvyys tietenkin pidentää kiihdytysaikaa ja -matkaa.
> 
> Vaikka lähtötietojen puutteessa tulee paljon arvattavaa, yritin laskea, mikä ero Sm1-2 -junilla ja Sm5:llä 4 %:n radalla olisi. Sm1-2 häviää kiihdytyksessä ylämäkeen, eli tilanteessa, jossa tunneliasema on kuopassa ja lähdöt siten nousua vasten. Asemalle tulolla ei ole merkitystä, sillä jarrutustehosta ei ole pulaa.
> 
> Sm1-2 -junien merkittävin ongelma on, että ne eivät kykene 4 % nousuissa pitkänkään kiihdytyken jälkeen yli 60 km/h nopeuteen. Jos rata on niin, että asemien välillä on puoliväliin nousua ja sitten alamäkeä, Sm1-2 ajaisi 2 km asemavälin puoli minuuttia hitaammin kuin Sm5, joka kiihdyttäisi koko ylämäen eli puoleenväliin. Käytännössä Sm5:lla ei kuitenkaan ajettaisi näin, se on yksinkertaisesti turhan kallista muutaman sekunnin hyötyyn nähden. Jos Sm5 kiihdyttää nopeuteen 70 km/h, ero Sm1-2:een jää noin 20 sekuntiin per asema. Laskin täydellä kuormalla, mikä ei kuitenkaan toteudu. Junien kuormitushuippu on Pasilan pohjoispuolella.
> 
> Oikeasti tilanne ei ole näin onneton kuin laskelmassani. Vastapäivään kierrettäessä Töölöstä lähdetään reippaaseen alamäkeen, jolloin Sm1-2:lla ja Sm5:llä ei ole eroa. Keskustasta lähdetään lievään alamäkeen, eikä siinäkään ole junilla eroja. Hakaniemestä lähdetään ylämäkeen, mutta se ei ole 4 %. Sm1-2 jää kuitenkin tässä Sm5:stä. Myötäpäivään kierrettäessä Oopperalta lähdetään käytännössä jyrkkään ylämäkeen, muualta lähdetään käytännössä tasaiselle tai lievään alamäkeen. Arvelen, että kirroksen aikaero Sm1-2:lla ja Sm5:llä jäänee yleissuunnitelman rataprofiililla minuuttiin.
> ...


Pasila -Töölö välillä näyttäisi yleissuunnitelman mukaan olevan 1,4 km 35 - 40 promillen mäkeä. Hakaniemen ja pasilan välillä on noin 2,2 km samanmoista mäkeä.  Liäsksi Töölön ja keskustan välillä on vielä reilu kilometri 3,5 promillen mäkeä. Näyttäisi olevan, että tunnelissa mennään 35 promillella ja tunneliin sukellettaessa 40 promillella, eli laskuihin tulee aika paljon lisää matka-aikaa. 

Edelleen jos haluat laskea näitä, niin Sm1 nopeus 40 promillen mäessä on se 40-50 km/h arpomasi 60 km/h sijasta, tämänhän jo aiemmin mainitsin, Sm2:lla noin 5 km/h enemmän. 35 promillen mäessä mennään noin arvioimallasi nopeudella. Sm5:lla vastaava nopeus 40 promillen mäessä on 130 km/h tienoilla, joten ero on huomattava.

Edelleenkin näiden eilispäivän kulkuneuvojen (Sm1, Sm2) haaveilu tunneliin on turhaa vaikka ne ratikkavauhtia tunnelista ylös pääsisivätkin, kun junien muut ominaisuudet rajoittavat ettei niitä voida tunneleissa käyttää. Eikä niitä kyllä mihinkään maakuntasarjan lähiliikenteeseenkään kannata laittaa lahoamaan kun ne lahoja jo ovat nyttenkin.  :Razz:

----------


## PNu

> Edelleen jos haluat laskea näitä, niin Sm1 nopeus 40 promillen mäessä on se 40-50 km/h arpomasi 60 km/h sijasta, tämänhän jo aiemmin mainitsin, Sm2:lla noin 5 km/h enemmän. 35 promillen mäessä mennään noin arvioimallasi nopeudella. Sm5:lla vastaava nopeus 40 promillen mäessä on 130 km/h tienoilla, joten ero on huomattava.


Miten Sm5:lla noin korkeaan nopeuteen päädytään? Eikös Sm5:n maksimiteho ole 2600 kW, joka kyllä on kolminkertainen Sm1:n 860 kW:n tehoon verrattuna mutta Sm5 on myös huomattavasti painavampi? Siksi tuntuu melko paljolta, jos vauhdissakin ero olisi kolminkertainen.

----------


## Timppak

> Miten Sm5:lla noin korkeaan nopeuteen päädytään? Eikös Sm5:n maksimiteho ole 2600 kW, joka kyllä on kolminkertainen Sm1:n 860 kW:n tehoon verrattuna mutta Sm5 on myös huomattavasti painavampi? Siksi tuntuu melko paljolta, jos vauhdissakin ero olisi kolminkertainen.


Sm5 ei kuitenkaan ole kuin 1,3 kertaa painavampi kuin Sm1, joten kolminkertainen teho vaikuttaa kyllä. Moottoritekniikkakin vaikuttaa, Sm1 ja 2 vanhanaikaisissa vähätehoisissa tasavirtamoottoreissa vetovoima alkaa tippumaan heti nopeuden kasvaessa, Sm4 ja Sm5 suurin vetovoima pysyy oiksoulkumoottoreiden ja inverttereiden ansiosta suurimmassa arvossaan paljon pidempään, Sm4:llä reilu 30 km/h asti ja Sm5:llä reilu 45 km/h asti. Tai lähinnä suurinta vetovoimaa on rajoitettu sutimisen estämiseksi uusissa vehkeissä joten sitä pystytään pitämään yllä paljon pidempään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sm5 ei kuitenkaan ole kuin 1,3 kertaa painavampi kuin Sm1, joten kolminkertainen teho vaikuttaa kyllä. Moottoritekniikkakin vaikuttaa, Sm1 ja 2 vanhanaikaisissa vähätehoisissa tasavirtamoottoreissa vetovoima alkaa tippumaan heti nopeuden kasvaessa, Sm4 ja Sm5 suurin vetovoima pysyy oiksoulkumoottoreiden ja inverttereiden ansiosta suurimmassa arvossaan paljon pidempään, Sm4:llä reilu 30 km/h asti ja Sm5:llä reilu 45 km/h asti. Tai lähinnä suurinta vetovoimaa on rajoitettu sutimisen estämiseksi uusissa vehkeissä joten sitä pystytään pitämään yllä paljon pidempään.


Ei pidä sekoittaa jatkuvaa tehoa ja hetkellistä tehoa. Eikö Sm5:n jatkuva teho ole 2000 kW ja Sm1:llä 840 kW. Mutta mäennousukykyyn vaikuttaa ensisijaisesti vetovoima pyörän kehällä, ei teho, joka on suurimmillaan suurella nopeudella. Sähkömoottorin antama teho on kierrosnopeuden ja vääntömomentin tulo, ja liikkeellelähdössä kierrosnopeus ja siten teho ovat aika alhaiset.

Annat myös mielikuvan, että Sm1-2 -junien moottorit ovat vähätehoisia siksi, että ne ovat tasavirtamoottoreita. Sillä, ovatko ne tasavirtamoottoreita vai eivät, ovatko ne epätahtimoottoreita vai kestomagneettimoottoreita jne. ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mikä teho on aikanaan katsottu riittäväksi. Kun Sm1:n teho on 840 kW niin uudemman Sm2:n teho on 620 kW. Kuitenkin niiden suorituskyky on sama  koska alumiininen Sm2 on kevyempi. Eli pelkkään tehoon tuijottaminen ei riitä.

Sm1-2 -junien suorituskyky on ollut ja on edelleen täysin riittävä siihen tarkoitukseen, johon ne on hankittu ja johon niitä edelleen käytetään. Kehäradan ja Pisaran kiertämiseen Sm5 on ylitehoinen, kun sen moottoriteho on mitoitettu 160 km/h nopeuden mukaan, vaikka niillä ei koskan ajeta edes lähelle sitä. Ei niillä ehditä kiihdyttämään edes mainitsemaasi 130 km/h nopeuteen, vaikka se tunneleissa sallittaisiin.

Jos on halu, Sm1-2 -junien suurinta vetovoimaa ja siten mäennousukykyä voitaneen nostaa varsin yksinkertaisesti samaan tapaan kuin on nostettu Nr-ratikoiden vetovoimaa, kun niihin asennettiin välipalat. Kyse kun on nimenomaan hetkellisen tehon nostosta, sillä ei kiihdytystä jyrkkään mäkeen tarvita kuin enintään minuutin ajaksi. Jatkuvan tehon rajoittaja on yleensä lämpö, siksi voidaan ottaa hetkellisiä tehopiikkejä, kun moottori ei ehdi lyhyessä ajassa lämmetä liiaksi.




> Edelleenkin näiden eilispäivän kulkuneuvojen (Sm1, Sm2) haaveilu tunneliin on turhaa vaikka ne ratikkavauhtia tunnelista ylös pääsisivätkin, kun junien muut ominaisuudet rajoittavat ettei niitä voida tunneleissa käyttää. Eikä niitä kyllä mihinkään maakuntasarjan lähiliikenteeseenkään kannata laittaa lahoamaan kun ne lahoja jo ovat nyttenkin.


Eivät Sm1-2:t tietenkään täytä tunneliliikenteen palovaatimuksia, kun niitä ei ole sellaisilla vaatimuksilla tilattu. Ei täyttäisi myöskään Sm5, jos ei olisi vaadittu  ja maksettu siitä myös lisähintaa. Eikä taida kelvata tunneliin myöskään Sm4. Onko sekin siten eilispäivän kulkuneuvo?

Sm1-2 -junien haukkuminen on minusta lähinnä säälittävää yhtiöltä, joka toisaalla tekohengittää vielä vanhempaa dieselveturitekniikkaa. Eivät Dv12:kaan mitään nykyajan normeja täytä, mutta kumminkin sattuvat kelpaamaan. Huonolla ylläpidolla mikä tahansa kalusto saadaan romukuntoon, kun vain halutaan. Maallikot ja harrastelijat eivät sitä ymmärrä, joten niihin kategorioihin kuulunevat ne, jotka tätä romumantraa toistavat. Siksi toiseksi olen kuullut, että kaikki suuret suunnitelmat eivät taida ihan mennäkään putkeen, ja kohta romut muuttuvat taas aivan kelpojuniksi.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Moottoritekniikkakin vaikuttaa, Sm1 ja 2 vanhanaikaisissa vähätehoisissa tasavirtamoottoreissa vetovoima alkaa tippumaan heti nopeuden kasvaessa, Sm4 ja Sm5 suurin vetovoima pysyy oiksoulkumoottoreiden ja inverttereiden ansiosta suurimmassa arvossaan paljon pidempään, Sm4:llä reilu 30 km/h asti ja Sm5:llä reilu 45 km/h asti.


Totta kyllä, että Sm1:ssä ja Sm2:ssa vetovoima lähtee heti laskuun mutta aluksi melko maltillisesti kuitenkin. Lähdössä Sm1 tuottaa 85 kN Sm5:n 200 kN vastaan, joten Sm5 on silloin "vain" runsaat kaksi kertaa vahvempi. Noin 47 km/h paikkeilla ollaan tilanteessa, jossa Sm1 saavuttaa 860 kW:n tehon ja Sm5:n vetovoima on kolminkertainen Sm1:en vetovoimaan verrattuna.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:45 ----------




> Ei pidä sekoittaa jatkuvaa tehoa ja hetkellistä tehoa. Eikö Sm5:n jatkuva teho ole 2000 kW ja Sm1:llä 840 kW.


En tiedä kuinka pitkään Sm5 kykenee ylläpitämään maksimitehoaan 2600 kW mutta Sr2 voi ylittää jatkuvan tehonsa 20 prosentilla tunnin ajan yhtäjaksoisesti. Siksi arvaan, että Sm5-junakin voi ylläpitää maksimitehoaan pidempään, mitä Suomen radoilla missään kuviteltavissa olevassa tilanteessa tarvitaan. Siten Sm5:n suorityskykyä arvioitaessa maksimiteho lienee jatkuvaa tehoa käyttökelpoisempi mittari.

Sm1:n jatkuva teho on 860 kW mutta suurilla nopeuksilla se ei taida olla noinkaan paljon. Vetovoimakäyrästä laskettuna Sm1:n teho olisi 120 km/h ajettaessa enää 600 kW. Siten Sm1:n keskimääräistä tehoa arvioitaessa ilmoitettu jatkuva teho lienee lähellä totuutta.




> Sm1-2 -junien suorituskyky on ollut ja on edelleen täysin riittävä siihen tarkoitukseen, johon ne on hankittu ja johon niitä edelleen käytetään.


Alun perin se on sitä ollut ilman muuta mutta tänä päivänä jo Helsingistä Riihimäelle ajettaessa kaivataan kyllä suurempaa nopeutta kuin 120 km/h, kun pisimmät pysähdysvälit ovat yli 10 km:n mittaisia. 




> Kehäradan ja Pisaran kiertämiseen Sm5 on ylitehoinen, kun sen moottoriteho on mitoitettu 160 km/h nopeuden mukaan, vaikka niillä ei koskan ajeta edes lähelle sitä. Ei niillä ehditä kiihdyttämään edes mainitsemaasi 130 km/h nopeuteen, vaikka se tunneleissa sallittaisiin.


On vaikea arvioida, mihin kaikkiin tehtäviin Sm5-junia käytetään joskus 2030-luvulla. Tuskin tänä päivänä kannattaa hankkia enää mitään sähkökäyttöistä kalustoa, joka ei kulje vähintään 160 km/h.

----------


## Deko

Kysymys: Muuttuvatko nykyisten kaupunkiratojen läheisyydestä Rautatientorille ajavat bussit liityntälinjoiksi juna-asemille Pisaran myötä?

----------


## petteri

> Kysymys: Muuttuvatko nykyisten kaupunkiratojen läheisyydestä Rautatientorille ajavat bussit liityntälinjoiksi juna-asemille Pisaran myötä?


Liitynnän lisääntyminen on ollut pitemmän aikaa trendinä. Tuo vaatii minusta tiheämpää vuoroväliä kuin kaupunkiradalla nyt on ja vähän muitakin kehitystoimenpiteitä. 

Eli ei varmaan suoranaisesti, mutta kyllä Pisara lisää liitynnän houkuttelevuutta. Merkittävä lisäsiirtymä vaatisi vuorovälin, Pisaran ja parannettujen vaihtoratkaisujen lisäksi ehkä myös liityntäratikkalinjoja, kuten Jokeria. Toki Jokerissa on myös muita piirteitä kuin liityntää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysymys: Muuttuvatko nykyisten kaupunkiratojen läheisyydestä Rautatientorille ajavat bussit liityntälinjoiksi juna-asemille Pisaran myötä?


Leppävaaran kaupunkirataliikenteen eli A-junaliikenteen alkaessa piti muuttua, mutta ei muuttunut. Töölön suuntaan matkustavien palvelu olisi heikentynyt liiaksi. Pisaran myötä Oopperan asema korjaa tilannetta, mutta muuten Pisaralla ei ole vaikutusta. Lähtökohtana on sama vuoroväli kuin nytkin, eli Rantaradalla Huopalahden länsipuolella 10 min., koska lyhyempi ei voi olla. Pisaran optiona on 6 min., jos kulunvalvonta tunnelin ulkopuolella uusitaan. Mutta ratkaisevaa liityntäliikenteessä ei ole junan vaan bussien vuoroväli ja synkronointi junien kanssa. Liityntäliikenteen palvelun vuorovälihän on liityntäbussien vuoroväli.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kysymys: Muuttuvatko nykyisten kaupunkiratojen läheisyydestä Rautatientorille ajavat bussit liityntälinjoiksi juna-asemille Pisaran myötä?


Vastaus: hankkeen hyötyihin on laskettu bussiliikenteen vähentyminen. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittanee liitynnän lisäämistä. Mutta tietääkseni minkäänlaisia suunnitelmia bussiliikenteen uudelleenjärjestämiseksi ei vielä ole tehty. Eikä sellaista toki ole järkeäkään tehdä ennen kuin Pisaraa ihan oikeasti aletaan rakentamaan. Menee vuosia, ennen kuin rata on käytössä, jos sitä koskaan edes rakennetaankaan ja siihen mennessä on tapahtunut paljon muitakin muutoksia. Eli asia on yksityiskohdiltaan auki, yva:ssa on vain arvioitu, että bussiliikennettä voidaan leikata sellaiset 10%.

Vuorotiheydeksi kaupunkiradoilla on suunnitelta 6 min, eli yhteisellä osuudella Huopalahdesta Tikkurilaan 3 min.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:42 ----------




> Vuorotiheydeksi kaupunkiradoilla on suunnitelta 6 min, eli yhteisellä osuudella Huopalahdesta Tikkurilaan 3 min.


Korjaan itseäni: vuoroväli olisi kuitenkin perinteinen 5 min. Tarkoitus on vain varautua vuorovälin tihentämiseen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Leppävaaran kaupunkirataliikenteen eli A-junaliikenteen alkaessa piti muuttua, mutta ei muuttunut. Töölön suuntaan matkustavien palvelu olisi heikentynyt liiaksi.


Eivät toki kaikki linjat muuttuneet liityntälinjoiksi, mutta kyllä monia linjoja katkaistiin Leppävaaraan. Turuntietä kulkevia linjoja jäi jäljelle muistaakseni vain 248 ja 270, ja Turunväylää kulkeneet 201-204 korvattiin lyhyemmällä linjalla 205 sekä liityntälinjoilla.

----------


## 339-DF

HSL:ssä on käynnistymässä Pisaran pintaliikenneselvitys. Sen yhteydessä toivon mukaan pohditaan ja tarkemmin tutkitaan erilaisia vaihtoehtoja, joista täysliityntä on varmaankin siellä ääripäässä. Vielä ei ole päätöksiä eikä julkisuudessa ole esitetty edes linjavetoja asiasta.

----------


## Renne

> HSL:ssä on käynnistymässä Pisaran pintaliikenneselvitys. Sen yhteydessä toivon mukaan pohditaan ja tarkemmin tutkitaan erilaisia vaihtoehtoja, joista täysliityntä on varmaankin siellä ääripäässä. Vielä ei ole päätöksiä eikä julkisuudessa ole esitetty edes linjavetoja asiasta.


Liityntäliikennesuunnitelmia odotellessa  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

YLE uutisoi: Pisara-radan maanlaajuiset vaikutukset selvitetään.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Juu, jäämme odottamaan mielenkiinnolla, mitä saadaan tulokseksi. Ja varsinkin sitä, millä logiikalla vaikutusten arvioidaan yltävän Rovaniemen tasalle asti. Lupaavasti selvitys onkin tilattu maantieteen laitokselta, Helsingin yliopistosta, eikä perinteiseltä liikennepuolen konsultilta. Tästä voimme päätellä, että kerrankin on ymmärretty, että hyödyt eivät rajoitu vain niihin sekuntisäästöihin, vaan asiaa on tarkasteltava laajemmasta näkökulmasta. Tällaista kehitystä sinällään ei voi tietenkään pitää muuna kuin positiivisena.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Juu, jäämme odottamaan mielenkiinnolla, mitä saadaan tulokseksi. Ja varsinkin sitä, millä logiikalla vaikutusten arvioidaan yltävän Rovaniemen tasalle asti. Lupaavasti selvitys onkin tilattu maantieteen laitokselta, Helsingin yliopistosta, eikä perinteiseltä liikennepuolen konsultilta. Tästä voimme päätellä, että kerrankin on ymmärretty, että hyödyt eivät rajoitu vain niihin sekuntisäästöihin, vaan asiaa on tarkasteltava laajemmasta näkökulmasta. Tällaista kehitystä sinällään ei voi tietenkään pitää muuna kuin positiivisena.


Haastateltu Ruralia-instituutin professori arvioi jo etukäteen hyötyjä löytyvän. Aika jännä arvio kun selvitystä ei ole vielä aloitettukaan. Puolueetonta tutkimusta?

----------


## risukasa

Hitusen kuulostaa kyllä siltä, että tässä ollaan menossa etsimään etuja, eikä selvittämään, onko etuja. Siinä on iso ero.

----------


## petteri

Pisarasta on etuja, se on ihan selvä jo pinta kevyen vilkaisunkin perusteella. Mutta se kuinka paljon etuja Pisaralla saadaan vaatii tuollaista selvitystä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pisarasta on etuja, se on ihan selvä jo pinta kevyen vilkaisunkin perusteella. Mutta se kuinka paljon etuja Pisaralla saadaan vaatii tuollaista selvitystä.


Etuja on. Kysymykset vain ovat: 1) kenelle? 2) kuinka paljon? 3) onko vaihtoehtoja joilla saataisiin isommat edut? 4) ovatko edut missään suhteessa investointiin? Ja: 5) löytyykö yhtään mitään valtakunnallisia etuja?

Jos Helsinkiin tulee tuhatkunta junaa päivässä, joista satakunta kaukojunia, lienee selvää kumpi liikennetyyppi ne ruuhkat aiheuttaa ja kummalle mahdolliset hyödyt kohdistuvat. (En ole tarkistanut lukuja, ne ovat toisen käden tietoa.)

----------


## hylje

> Pisarasta on etuja, se on ihan selvä jo pinta kevyen vilkaisunkin perusteella. Mutta se kuinka paljon etuja Pisaralla saadaan vaatii tuollaista selvitystä.


Etuja on kaikissa projekteissa, joita joku on joskus viitsinyt sanoa ääneen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Etuja on.


Eli sinäkin toteat näin, mutta jos se selvityksen tekijä toteaa saman, aletaan heti epäillä puolueettomuutta? Sanoithan itsekin, että "Ruralia-instituutin professori arvioi jo etukäteen hyötyjä löytyvän", puhumatta mitään määristä ja laaduista sen tarkemmin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eli sinäkin toteat näin, mutta jos se selvityksen tekijä toteaa saman, aletaan heti epäillä puolueettomuutta? Sanoithan itsekin, että "Ruralia-instituutin professori arvioi jo etukäteen hyötyjä löytyvän", puhumatta mitään määristä ja laaduista sen tarkemmin.


Jutussa todetaan: "- Pisara sujuvoittaa liikennettä Helsingin rautatieasemalla. Pääradan liikenne hyötyy Rovaniemeä myöten, Törmä arvioi." No, ei kai se ole niin paha vaikka etukäteisarvioitakin jo on, kunhan arviot korvataan asiantuntevilla selvityksillä. Jos nämä siellä Ruraliassa tekevät asian oikein, he ensialkuun teettävät oman työnsä pohjaksi liikennealan ammattilaisen selvityksen siitä, mitä vaikutuksia Pisaralla on ja voisi olla junaliikenteeseen. Liikennetekniikkahan ei luonnollisesti ole maantieteen tutkijoiden omaa alaa, liikenneyhteyksien vaikutukset sitten jo ovatkin.

Esimerkiksi tuossa professori varmaankin viittasi pikajunien myöhästymisiin niiltä osin kun ne johtuvat ongelmista Helsingin päässä. Ja ehkä jo ajatteli mahdollisuuksia lisävuoroihin. Mutta ei tuota ensimmäistäkään sopisi pitää aivan itsestäänselvyytenä. Pitäisi tehdä tilastollinen analyysi kaukojunien myöhästymisistä Helsingissä, ottaa sopiva otanta ja tapaus tapaukselta katsoa, olisiko myöhästyminen ollut vältettävissä, jos seutuliikenteen junat olisi ohjattu omille raiteilleen Pasilan eteläpuolella. Uskaltaisin väittää, että kovin suurta apua tuosta ei olisi ollut. Tai ainakaan se ei ole minun mielestä itsestään selvää. Luultavinta on, että suurin ongelmakohta tällä hetkellä on liikenne Helsingin ratapihan ja Ilmalan välillä, eikä Pisarasta ole siihen apua. Teillä työksenne junaa ajavilla, konduktööreillä ja liikenteenohjaajilla varmaan on jonkinlainen näppituntuma siitä, mikä varsinaisesti myöhästyttää lähtöjä tai estää asemalle tulon.

----------


## petteri

> Luultavinta on, että suurin ongelmakohta tällä hetkellä on liikenne Helsingin ratapihan ja Ilmalan välillä, eikä Pisarasta ole siihen apua. Teillä työksenne junaa ajavilla, konduktööreillä ja liikenteenohjaajilla varmaan on jonkinlainen näppituntuma siitä, mikä varsinaisesti myöhästyttää lähtöjä tai estää asemalle tulon.


Kyllä Pisara lisää paljon Helsingin ratapihan ja Ilmalan välistä kapasiteettia. Toki lyhyelle matkalle jää yhä vaan kaksi linjaraidetta, suurimmalla osalla matkaa on useampia raiteita käytössä. Lähteviä junia voidaan siis Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen ajaa Linnunlauluun odottamaan laiturien vapautumista ja samoin asemalle tulevat junat saadaan heti pois tieltä. Nyt junat pitää ajaa Ilmalaan asti usein muiden raiteiden yli niin, että he blokkaavat muutakin liikennettä.

Lisäksi Pisaran yhteydessä rakennetaan todennäköisesti uusi yhteys kaupunkiradoilta Ilmalaan, joka ei ylitä kaukoliikenneraiteita.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli sinäkin toteat näin, mutta jos se selvityksen tekijä toteaa saman, aletaan heti epäillä puolueettomuutta? Sanoithan itsekin, että "Ruralia-instituutin professori arvioi jo etukäteen hyötyjä löytyvän", puhumatta mitään määristä ja laaduista sen tarkemmin.


Hylje tuossa yllä tiivisti asian briljantisti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lisäksi Pisaran yhteydessä rakennetaan todennäköisesti uusi yhteys kaupunkiradoilta Ilmalaan, joka ei ylitä kaukoliikenneraiteita.


Tämä vaatisi eritasoratkaisun, jolle en ainakaan äkkiseltään oikein keksi kovin helppoa reittiä. Rantapuolelta pääsisi entisen alapihan kautta ja ristikkosillan ali Ilmalan ratapihan itälaidalle, mutta ymmärtääkseni Keski-Pasilan suunnitelmat ovat vähän toista mieltä.

Jälleen täytyy kysyä: mihin perustat tuon arvelusi todennäköisyydestä? Onko olemassa edes puolivirallisia suunnitelmia?

----------


## petteri

> Jälleen täytyy kysyä: mihin perustat tuon arvelusi todennäköisyydestä? Onko olemassa edes puolivirallisia suunnitelmia?


Lähinnä siihen, että jos uutta yhteyttä Ilmalasta kaupunkiraiteille ei saada Ilmala on yhä paha sumppu. Pisaran rakentamisen yhteydessä Pasilan asemaa rakennettaneen uusiksi, jolloin myös Ilmalan yhteydet muuttuvat. 

Ehkä ilmaisin itseäni vähän huonosti, nykyään ongelmana on nimenomaan pääradan suunnan kaukoliikenneraiteiden ylitys. Rantaradan raiteilla on sen verran väljempää, että niitä voidaan ehkä ylittää ilman liian suuria häiriöitä. 

Kun junat kiertävät Pisaraa, eiköhän Ilmalan yhteydet saada järjestettyä niin, ettei yksikään juna ylitä ruuhka-aikaan pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteita.

----------


## kouvo

> Luultavinta on, että suurin ongelmakohta tällä hetkellä on liikenne Helsingin ratapihan ja Ilmalan välillä, eikä Pisarasta ole siihen apua.


Tämä on kieltämättä suhteellisen käsittämätön piirre Pisarassa. Suunnitellaan miljardiputkea, mutta sitten jätetään ne muutamat metrit ennen Pasilaa oman onnensa nojaan. Jos Pisara tehdään, niin ilman muuta se tarvitsee omat raiteensa myös Pasilan läpäisemiseen. Ylipäätäänkin näitä helsingin pään raideratkaisuja olisi syytä käsitellä yhdessä paketissa, eikä väsäillä erillisselvityksiä ottamatta lainkaan huomioon eri suunnitelmien vaikutuksia toisiinsa. Kehäratahan tuossa jo ryssittiin, kun kenellekään ei ilmeisesti tullut mieleenkään että tulevaisuudessa saattaisi olla täysin mahdollista ohjata myös kaukojunia lentokentän kautta esim. vaikka puolet lyhyemmän tunnelin kautta kuin tuon Keravalle asti vedetyn ajatusten Vantaanjoki -tasoisen louhintakukkasen. Se on sitten poliittinen prosessi missä järjestyksessä näitä hankkeita toteutettaisiin, mutta olisihan se vaihtelun vuoksi ihan toivottavaa että valmisteluvaiheessa välillä katsottaisiin isompaakin kuvaa, eikä idioottimaisilla ratkaisuilla torpattaisi tulevaisuudessa mahdollisesti ihan kannattaviakin hankkeita vaikka ne lyhyellä tähtäimellä vaikuttaisivatkin epärealistisilta. Tokikaan tässä Pisaran Pasila-hölmöilyssä ei taida olla edes tästäkään kyse, vaan siellä ollaan nykysuunnitelmien valossa tekemässä jo ihan Pisaran itsensäkin kannalta huonoa ratkaisua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hylje tuossa yllä tiivisti asian briljantisti.


No sittenhän ei kai olekaan mitään syytä etukäteen kyseenalaistaa selvityksen tekijän kykyjä tai puolueettomuutta, jos kerran kuka tahansa voi todeta, että hyötyjä löytyy.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No sittenhän ei kai olekaan mitään syytä etukäteen kyseenalaistaa selvityksen tekijän kykyjä tai puolueettomuutta, jos kerran kuka tahansa voi todeta, että hyötyjä löytyy.


Ironian ymmärrys taisi jäädä puolitiehen. Hyötyjä löytyy, mutta kenelle, kuinka paljon jne..... Voi olla että pääasiallinen hyötyjä on urakoitsija. Olisiko tämä tarkoituksenmukaista? Samoin jos tarkoituksena on löytää valtakunnallisia hyötyjä, minkä löytyminen on vähintäänkin epävarmaa, niin ei ole perusteltua selvitysmiehen ottaa lausunnoissaan etunojaa ennen kuin selvitystä on aloitettukaan. Vähän muistuttaa venäläisiä presidentinvaaleja. Ja sitäpaitsi hyötyjä on helppo luetella, mutta aina niiden aiheutumisyhteys ei ole todellisuudessa se mitä väitetään. Jos sanotaan että X mahdollistaa Y:n, ei voida sanoa että Y on X:n hyöty, jos Y on mahdollinen myös jos tehdään Z tai kenties vaikka ei tehtäisi mitään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hyötyjä löytyy, mutta kenelle, kuinka paljon jne....


No eikö se ole tarkoitus siinä selvityksessä selvittää?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No eikö se ole tarkoitus siinä selvityksessä selvittää?


Rautalangasta: hyötyjä löytyy = urakoitsija saattaa olla suurin hyötyjä. Onko tämä riittävä peruste rakentamiselle?

Yhtäkaikki, jos selvitysmies ennakoi etukäteen hyötyjä löytyvän (ja hänen terminologiassaan hyöty olisi yhteiskunnallista hyötyä eikä yksityistä hyötyä), sanoisin että hän antaa varomattomia lausuntoja, jotka kyseenalaistavat hänen puolueettomuutensa. Maksettuja konsultteja kyllä löytyy, jotka rahasta väittävät mitä tahansa.

----------


## kouvo

> Rautalangasta: hyötyjä löytyy = urakoitsija saattaa olla suurin hyötyjä. Onko tämä riittävä peruste rakentamiselle?


Ei varmasti. Odotetaan nyt ensin sitä selvitystä, eikä ennakoida liikaa etukäteen  :Wink: 




> Yhtäkaikki, jos selvitysmies ennakoi etukäteen hyötyjä löytyvän (ja hänen terminologiassaan hyöty olisi yhteiskunnallista hyötyä eikä yksityistä hyötyä), sanoisin että hän antaa varomattomia lausuntoja, jotka kyseenalaistavat hänen puolueettomuutensa. Maksettuja konsultteja kyllä löytyy, jotka rahasta väittävät mitä tahansa.


Oletko nyt siis sitä mieltä, että tässä on selvitysnakki napsahtanut väärälle taholle? Vai muodostatko tästä asiasta kannan vasta kun tulokset on julkaistu?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Oletko nyt siis sitä mieltä, että tässä on selvitysnakki napsahtanut väärälle taholle? Vai muodostatko tästä asiasta kannan vasta kun tulokset on julkaistu?


En tunne tätä Ruralia-instituuttia, joten minulla ei ole mitään faktaperustetta miltä pohjalta muodostaa omaa kantaani. Mutta kuulostaa oudolta taholta. Tietysti vaikka selvittäjä olisi ollut WSP, Ramboll tms. niin yhtä lailla tulokset olisivat voineet olla luettavissa tehtävänannosta. Kyse on vain konsultin luovuudesta.

Täytynee kai sanoa niin, että selvitys puhuu sitten puolestaan. Se täytyy lukea analyyttisesti ja etsiä siitä uskottavia ja epäuskottavia argumentteja. Epäuskottavilla tarkoitan sellaisia, mitkä pystytään tunnetuilla faktoilla ja arkikokemuksella kumoamaan. Jos selvitys on voittopuolisesti uskottava, niin sitten kai konsultti oli asiansa osaava. Jos epäuskottava niin sitten ei. Pointti kuitenkin on, että pelkästään se, että konsultti päätyy johonkin tiettyyn lopputulokseen ei riitä asiantuntevuuden arviointiin vaan metodologia ja perustelut ovat avainasia. Oikeaankin johtopäätökseen voidaan periaatteessa päätyä väärin perustein, faktoja vääristellen ja kokonaiskuvaa sumuttaen. Toivottavasti kuitenkaan ei: oikeaan johtopäätökseen pitäisi päätyä oikeilla metodoilla ja faktoihin pohjautuen.

(Selvyyden vuoksi tarkennus: oikea johtopäätös on se mihin päädytään oikeilla metodoilla ja faktoihin pohjautuen. Mutta samaan voi päätyä myös väärällä metodilla ja faktoja vääristellen. Jos noin tehdään, se on paha asia, mutta se ei muuta sitä että johtopäätös voi olla oikea, jos siihen olisi päädytty myös oikeilla metodeilla ja faktapohjaisesti. Silloin tosin lopputulosta on vaikea todistaa oikeaksi käytettävissä olevan raportin valossa eikä se anna hyvää kuvaa raportin laatijasta. Esimerkki: sanotaan että faktojen valossa Jokeri raitiotienä on parempi kuin bussilinjana. Mutta jos konsultti toteaisi että Jokeri on parempi raitiotienä siksi kun ratikan kuljettajan palkka on halvempi, niin kyseessä olisi väärään/valheelliseen tietoon perustuva päätelmä jonka lopputulos kuitenkin -- sattuman oikusta tai muuten -- olisi oikea.)

----------


## Albert

Ei ole ketjussa ollut esillä, että mikä Ruralia-instituutti on:



> Helsingin yliopiston Ruralia-instituutin tehtävänä on edistää  maaseudun   elinkeinoja ja elinolosuhteita. Toiminnot tehtävän  toteuttamiseksi ovat   tutkimus, opetus, kehittäminen ja koulutus sekä  yhteiskunnallinen vuorovaikutus ja yhteistyö.
> Ruralia-instituutti toimii kolmella osaamisalalla: luomu,  luonnonvarat ja elintarvikkeet, maaseutu ja yhteiskunta sekä yrittäjyys  ja osuustoiminta. 
> Ruralia-instituutin toimintayksiköt sijaitsevat Mikkelissä ja  Seinäjoella.   Yksiköissä työskentelee yhteensä noin kahdeksankymmentä  henkilöä. Ruralia-instituutti toimii yliopistokeskuksissa molemmilla  paikkakunnilla.

----------


## 339-DF

Liikennevirasto on hyväksynyt Pisaran yleissuunnitelman. Valittu vaihtoehto sisältää kolme asemaa.

http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...0120316_pisara

Minusta on sääli, että Alppilan asemaa ei toteuteta. Se olisi palvellut laajaa työpaikka-aluetta.

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta on sääli, että Alppilan asemaa ei toteuteta. Se olisi palvellut laajaa työpaikka-aluetta.


Pitemmässä vaihtoehdossa Alppilan lisäksi myös Pasilaan tulisi tunneliasema ja tunnelia muutenkin paljon enemmän kuin mini-Pisarassa, joten ymmärrän hyvin, jos kannattavuusluvut eivät näyttäneet yhtä hyviltä. Tuo Alppilan asema ei näytä suunnitelmassa olevan ihan ideaalissa paikassa. Kuinkahan vaikeaa olisi ollut taivutella linjaus niin, että asema olisi jossain Teollisuuskadun alla? Pituutta ja hintaa olisi tullut tietysti lisää.

Keskustan asematunnelisokkelo näyttää vastenmieliseltä heti paperilla. Osa tietty riemuitsee maanalaisen kävelykeskustan syntymisestä, mutta jos kävelytunnelirakentaminen tarkoittaa lisää tätä nykymallia, niin en jaksa innostua.

----------


## Albert

Miksi Pisara ja 750 000 000 euroa? Ja totuus on sitten kuitenkin yli 1 000 000 000 euroa.
Pasilan aseman ja Helsingin aseman välillä on toistakymmentä raidetta, jotka ovat suurimman osan aikaa tyhjinä. Eikö raiteiden käyttöä osata optimoida? 
Olenko minä tyhmä vai jotkut muut?. No varmaan minä olen tyhmä, kun en ymmärrä Pisaran tarvetta.
Käytetäänkö Helsingin aseman raiteita kaluston säilytysraiteina, vai missä ongelma? Jos käytetään, niin sehän on aivan käsittämätöntä kapasiteetin tuhlausta. Seisköön kalusto vaikka "Jokelassa".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olenko minä tyhmä vai jotkut muut?


Et ole tyhmä. Sillä siihen junamäärään, jonka pää- ja Rantarata voivat Helsingin asemalle välittää, riittää 14 päättyvää raidetta. Nykyään päättyviä raiteita on 19. Tämä niillä junien seisonta-ajoilla Helsingin raiteilla, jotka ovat käytössä nykyään.

Se maksimimäärä on 12 junaa tunnissa yhdellä linjaraiteella, eli 5 minuutin vuoroväli. Joka nykyään on käytössä kaupunkiratojen liikenteessä ja voisi olla käytössä myös kaukoliikenteen raiteilla. Mutta ei ole, vaan pääradalla vilkkaimman tunnin aikana on 10 junaa ja Rantaradalla 8 junaa.

Junia seisotetaan nykyään Helsingissä, koska se on VR-Yhtymälle halpa ratkaisu. Eikä VR-Yhtymän kannalta ole mitään järkeä luopua junien seisottamisesta, koska VR-Yhtymä ei maksa pysäköinnistä, ainoastaan liikkuvista junista. Sen sijaan Pisara on hyvin sopiva ratkaisu VR-Yhtymälle, koska se pääsisi urakoimaan tätä miljardihanketta. Pisarasta siis ei ole VR-Yhtymälle kuluja mutta tuloja Pisarasta on, mikä selittää yhtymän innokkaan lobbaamisen Pisaran puolesta.

Pisaran hyöty on, että sen asemat vievät matkustajia pidemmälle kuin nykyisin Töölönlahdelle ja Kaisaniemen puistoon. Mutta kun käytetään LVM:n ohjearvoja matkustajien ajan arvolle, saavutettavuushyöty ei ole Pisaran hinnan arvoinen. Pisaran hyötyjen ja kustannusten suhde on noin 0,8. Eli LVM:n ohjearvoilla laskien hyödyt ovat 20 % pienemmät kuin kustannukset. Tätä lukua ei tosin löydy suoraan mistään, vaan se on osattava laskea itse Pisarasta julkaistujen tietojen perusteella.

LVM ja maan hallitus ovat kuitenkin päättäneet, että tätä kannattamatonta hanketta aletaan suunnitella 40 miljoonan euron kustannuksilla. Sillä rahalla voisi rakentaa 15 kilometriä raitioteitä tai Lahden oikorataa. Nyt sillä tuotetaan vain kauniita kuvia.

Antero

PS: Taisi olla pelkkää toistoa asioista, jotka ovat tässä ketjussa jo aiemminkin esitetyt. Mutta vastasin nyt vain Albertin kysymyksiin.

----------


## hmikko

> Pisaran hyöty on, että sen asemat vievät matkustajia pidemmälle kuin nykyisin Töölönlahdelle ja Kaisaniemen puistoon. Mutta kun käytetään LVM:n ohjearvoja matkustajien ajan arvolle, saavutettavuushyöty ei ole Pisaran hinnan arvoinen. Pisaran hyötyjen ja kustannusten suhde on noin 0,8. Eli LVM:n ohjearvoilla laskien hyödyt ovat 20 % pienemmät kuin kustannukset. Tätä lukua ei tosin löydy suoraan mistään, vaan se on osattava laskea itse Pisarasta julkaistujen tietojen perusteella.


Mistäs virallinen ykköstä suurempi H/K-suhde oli saatu? Anteeksi vaan jos tämä on jo ketjussa selvitetty.

Katselin yleissuunnitelman yhteenvedossa (linkki PDF:ään em. sivulla) asemien poikkileikkauksia ja pohjia. Jalankulkutunneleita ja pitkiä liukuportaita tosiaan tulee. Keskustassa Pisarasta metroon vaihdettaessa matkustajalla on edelleen tasonvaihto ja tunnelikävelyä vähintään korttelin sivun verran. Mutu-pohjalta koko hommasta tulee olo, että näin isolla tykillä ammuttaessa pitäis saada tulokseksi joku kätevämpi ratkaisu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pisaran hyöty on, että sen asemat vievät matkustajia pidemmälle kuin nykyisin Töölönlahdelle ja Kaisaniemen puistoon. Mutta kun käytetään LVM:n ohjearvoja matkustajien ajan arvolle, saavutettavuushyöty ei ole Pisaran hinnan arvoinen. Pisaran hyötyjen ja kustannusten suhde on noin 0,8. Eli LVM:n ohjearvoilla laskien hyödyt ovat 20 % pienemmät kuin kustannukset. Tätä lukua ei tosin löydy suoraan mistään, vaan se on osattava laskea itse Pisarasta julkaistujen tietojen perusteella.


No lisättäköön kuitenkin, että Pisara vapauttaa tilaa päärautatieasemella. Tämä tila on käytettävissä muuhun liikenteeseen, vaikka seudullisen tason raideliikenteen kehittämiseen, tai sitten suoraan otettavaksi johonkin muuhun käyttöön. Varsinkin länsireunan laiturit ja raiteet olisivat helposti rakennettavissa vaikka toimistokortteleiksi, jos mitään fiksumpaa ei keksitä. En ole tosin missään nähnyt arvioita näistä mahdollisista hyödyistä, ja vaikeahan näitä on arviodakaan, kun ei ole mitään suurempaa yleissuunnitelmaa raideliikenteen kehittämisestä Uudellamaalla. Silloin on tietenkin mahdoton arvioda vapautuvasta tilasta saatavaa mahdollista hyötyä. Jos Pisara toteutetaan, niin yksi aika hyvä idea olisi purkaa nykyisestä Linnunlaulun ratakuilusta läntisin raidepari ja rakentaa tilalle joukkoliikennekatu, jolle voitaisiin ohjata nykyään Hakaniemen kautta kulkeva bussiliikenne ja idän kaukobussit, siitä edelleen Elielinaukiolle ja Kampin terminaaliin. Kaikkinensa, Pisara mahdollistaisi kaikenlaista, ja osana jotain isompaa pakettia se voisi olla ihan kannattava hanke. Silloin peruste Pisaralle olisi paikallisliikenteen siirtäminen pois jonkun tarkoituksenmukaisemman toiminnan tieltä.

Lopuksi vielä kaiken varalta pettereiden ja muiden innokkaiden varalta, mitään edellämainittua ei ole suunniteltu, vaan nämä ovat pelkästään minun itseni näkemiä mahdollisuuksia. Ainoa virallisesti jollain tavalla suunniteltu Pisaraan liittyvä jatkohanke on Lentokenttärata ja siihen liittyvä seudullisen junaliikenteen lisääminen Pääradalla.

----------


## kouvo

> Katselin yleissuunnitelman yhteenvedossa (linkki PDF:ään em. sivulla) asemien poikkileikkauksia ja pohjia. Jalankulkutunneleita ja pitkiä liukuportaita tosiaan tulee. Keskustassa Pisarasta metroon vaihdettaessa matkustajalla on edelleen tasonvaihto ja tunnelikävelyä vähintään korttelin sivun verran. Mutu-pohjalta koko hommasta tulee olo, että näin isolla tykillä ammuttaessa pitäis saada tulokseksi joku kätevämpi ratkaisu.


Samaa mieltä. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin parkkihallit (virallisesti = toteutuneet ja kaavoitetut maanalaiset hankkeet) ovat liian pyhiä, että tässäkään asiassa päädyttäisiin järkeviin sijaintiratkaisuihin vaikka miljardi euroa ollaan valmiit pistämään hankkeeseen kiinni.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistäs virallinen ykköstä suurempi H/K-suhde oli saatu? Anteeksi vaan jos tämä on jo ketjussa selvitetty.


Virallinen H/K-suhde on laskettu vertaamalla Pisaraa siihen, että kaupunkiratojen liikenne päättyisi Pasilaan. Tämä on tietenkin kannattavuusarvioinnille täysin väärä lähtökohta, sillä se ei ole nykytilanne eikä nykytilanteen kehitys silloin, jos tutkittavaa hanketta eli Pisaraa ei tehdä. Pasilassa ei ole tilaa kaupunkiratojen pääteasemalle, eikä Helsinki muutenkaan suostu heikentämään keskustansa saavutettavuutta.

Ns. käytäväpuheissa kannattavuusarvioinnista vastuulliset virkamiehetkin ovat myöntäneet vertailuasetelman vääryyden, mutta silti tälle väärälle menettelylle on haettu arvioinnista vastaavien viranomaisten hyväksyntä. Sen he ovat antaneet tietoisina siitä, että laskelman peruste on väärä, koska asiasta on heille huomautettu. Miksikö näin on tehty? Siksi, että muuten hanke olisi voinut jumiutua poliittisessa päätöksenteossa. Mitä tosin epäilen, sillä siunasivathan poliitikot sekä Espoon metron että Kemijärven ja Vaasan radan sähköistyksen, vaikka kaikki olivat H/K-suhteeltaan kannattamattomia.

Oikea H/K-suhde selviää lukemalla Pisaran vuoden 2006 hankeselvitys. Siellä sanottiin näin:



> Mikäli Pisaran vaihtoehtona on päättyvän liikenteen terminaalin rakentaminen Pasilaan, ovat Pisaran rahamääräiseksi muutetut diskontatut hyödyt noin 2-kertaiset investointiin nähden.


Vuonna 2006 ei tällaista väärää vertailuasetelmaa kuitenkaan tarvittu, sillä silloin Pisaran hinnaksi sanottin 250 M. Tällä hinnalla Pisaran H/K-suhteeksi oli laskettu 1,62,3.

Vuonna 2006 Pisaralle lasketut hyödyt olivat 400575 M. Kun Pisaran hinta nousi 750 miljoonaan, syntyi ongelma siitä, että hanke muuttui kannattamattomaksi. Kun muutamilla tahoilla oli kuitenkin suuri intressi päästä tekemään Pisaraa, piti keksiä keino, jolla Pisara saatiin näyttämään kannattavalta. Siihen tarviittiin vääristelty vertailuasetelma, josta saatiin 1140 M hyödyt.

H/K-lukuun 0,8 päästään siten, että puolitetaan 1140 miljoonan hyödyt 2006-selvityksen tiedon mukaan, ja verrataan hyötyjä sitten rakentamiskustannuksiin.




> No lisättäköön kuitenkin, että Pisara vapauttaa tilaa päärautatieasemella.


Näinhän voisi kuvitella, mutta niin ei tulisi tapahtumaan. Pisara-suunnittelijat ovat itse myöntäneet, että vapautuvat raiteet tarvitaan poikkeustilanteiden varalle, mihin tarkoitukseen ne myös jätetään, jos pisara tehtäisiin.

Pisaran liikenteeseen sisältyy suurempi luotettavuusriski kuin nykytilanteeseen. Yksikin Pisarassa rikkoutuva juna pysäyttää koko kaupunkirataliikenteen ilman mahdollisuutta ajaa Pisaran sijasta Helsingin asemalle. Pisarassa ei ole ohitusraiteita eikä sellaista puolenvaihtomahdollisuutta, että osaa Pisarasta voisi ajaa yksiraiteisena. Häiriön selvittäminen eli junan saaminen pois tunnelista on myös hankalaa. Kaupunkirataraiteet ovat pää- ja Rantaradan muodostamassa raiteistossa ulkoreunalla ja varikko keskellä. Yhteys varikon ja kaupunkiratojen ja siten myös Pisaran välillä on suunniteltu toimivaksi vain liikenteen aloitukseen ja lopetukseen, ei keskellä päivää.

Pisaran luotettavuutta voi tietenkin parantaa lisäämällä ohitus- ja sivuunajomahdollisuuksia tunneliin. Muualla kaupunkiradalla tällaisia mahdollisuuksia on, kun rinnalla ovat kaukoliikenneraiteet ja tilaa sivuraiteille on edullisesti. Mutta Pisran kustannukset ovat karannet käsistä jo nyt, ja kantakaupungin alla olevassa reikäjuustossa on tilan löytäminen Pisaralle hankalaa jo ilman lisäraiteita.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Pisaran liikenteeseen sisältyy suurempi luotettavuusriski kuin nykytilanteeseen. Yksikin Pisarassa rikkoutuva juna pysäyttää koko kaupunkirataliikenteen ilman mahdollisuutta ajaa Pisaran sijasta Helsingin asemalle. Pisarassa ei ole ohitusraiteita eikä sellaista puolenvaihtomahdollisuutta, että osaa Pisarasta voisi ajaa yksiraiteisena. Häiriön selvittäminen eli junan saaminen pois tunnelista on myös hankalaa.


Miten Pisara- tunneli eroaa tässä metrotunnelista? Ainakin viime vuosina metrossa on ollut paljon vähemmän häiriöitä kuin kaupunkirataliikenteessä.

----------


## Albert

> Miten Pisara- tunneli eroaa tässä metrotunnelista? Ainakin viime vuosina metrossa on ollut paljon vähemmän häiriöitä kuin kaupunkirataliikenteessä.


Tuossahan lainasit A.A:n viestiä, jossa selvitettiin asia!

----------


## tlajunen

> Yksikin Pisarassa rikkoutuva juna pysäyttää koko kaupunkirataliikenteen ilman mahdollisuutta ajaa Pisaran sijasta Helsingin asemalle.


Täh? Kyllähän sinne rakennetaan yhteys kaupunkiradoilta Pasilan aseman eteläpuolella Helsingin asemalle. Tämän yhteyden käyttäminen on täysin mahdollista.





> Pisarassa ei ole ohitusraiteita eikä sellaista puolenvaihtomahdollisuutta, että osaa Pisarasta voisi ajaa yksiraiteisena.


Täh? Onhan puolenvaihtomahdollisuus. Yhden-kahden aseman välein, joka on tiheämmin kuin olemassa olevilla kaupunkiradoilla.





> Muualla kaupunkiradalla tällaisia mahdollisuuksia on, kun rinnalla ovat kaukoliikenneraiteet ja tilaa sivuraiteille on edullisesti.


Kaukoliikenneraiteita on rinnalla, mutta niille on vaihdeyhteyksiä hyvin harvassa, paljon harvemmin kuin Pisara-radan koko pituus. Eikä niitä osittain tästä syystä käytännössä juurikaan käytetä poikkeustilanteiden purkuun, vaan ajetaan kaupunkirataa yksiraiteisena, tarvittaessa vuoroväliä harventamalla. Sama tietysti onnistuisi Pisarassakin, puolenvaihtopaikkojen avulla. Eikä nykyään kaupunkiraiteilla ole mitään sivuraiteitakaan, mitä voisi erikseen käyttää. Pisara ei siis huononna tilannetta tässäkään suhteessa.

Pisaran tarpeellisuuteen noin muutoin en ota kantaa. Pisaran tarpeellisuutta kritisoivat argumentit vain soisivat olla todellisuuteen tai suunniteltuun todellisuuteen täsmääviä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:30 ----------




> Tuossahan lainasit A.A:n viestiä, jossa selvitettiin asia!


Ei selvitetty, sillä A.A.:n viesti ei tältä osin vastannut lainkaan todellisuutta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pisaran liikenteeseen sisältyy suurempi luotettavuusriski kuin nykytilanteeseen. Yksikin Pisarassa rikkoutuva juna pysäyttää koko kaupunkirataliikenteen ilman mahdollisuutta ajaa Pisaran sijasta Helsingin asemalle.


No todellisuushan ei ole ihan näin yksinkertainen. Pisara vaikeuttaa kyllä rikkoutuneen junan ohittamista, mutta se toisaalta vähentää säähäiriöitä, ulkopuolisten häiriöitä ja muun junaliikenteen aiheuttamia häiriöitä. Kuinka monta lähijunaa on viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana jämähtänyt linjalle? Varikolle kyllä ja niin, että juna otetaan kesken päivän pois liikenteestä. Ainoa merkittävä riski taitaa olla, että Pisara pysähtyy, on junan alle hyppääjät. Niitä tulee metrossakin säännöllisesti, mutta metrojunia harvemmin hajoaa linjalle. Ja toisin kuin metroa, Pisaraa voi aina ajaa toiseen suuntaan, vaikka toinen suunta olisi jumissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pisaran luotettavuutta voi tietenkin parantaa lisäämällä ohitus- ja sivuunajomahdollisuuksia tunneliin. Muualla kaupunkiradalla tällaisia mahdollisuuksia on, kun rinnalla ovat kaukoliikenneraiteet ja tilaa sivuraiteille on edullisesti. Mutta Pisran kustannukset ovat karannet käsistä jo nyt, ja kantakaupungin alla olevassa reikäjuustossa on tilan löytäminen Pisaralle hankalaa jo ilman lisäraiteita.


Tämä kuulosti sen verran omituiselta, että oli pakko tarkistaa asia yleissuunnitelmasta. Ja kyllähän ainakin siihen oli piirretty kääntöraiteet kaikkien asemien yhteyteen. Eli kutakin asemaa voi käyttää väliaikaisena pääteasemana. Se on tosin totta, että kaupunkiradoilta säilytetään suunnitelmassa mahdollisuus ajaa edelleen päärautatieasemalle ja siten käyttää nykyisiä laitureita nykyiseen tapaan. Mikä on pelkästään järkevää niin kauan kun noita ei muuhun tarvita. Myöskin suunnitelman mukaan on junat tarkoitus ajaa Ilmalasta ensin päärautatieasemalle ja aloittaa vuorot sieltä. Mutta tämähän on pelkkä järjestelykysymys. Eli: vaikka alkuun vanhojakin raiteita käytetään, niin en todellakaan jaksa uskoa, että näin jatkuu ajasta ikuisuuteen ja että Pisaraa ei voitaisi  liikennöidä ilman näitä järjestelyitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täh? Kyllähän sinne rakennetaan yhteys kaupunkiradoilta Pasilan aseman eteläpuolella Helsingin asemalle. Tämän yhteyden käyttäminen on täysin mahdollista. ...
> Täh? Onhan puolenvaihtomahdollisuus. Yhden-kahden aseman välein, joka on tiheämmin kuin olemassa olevilla kaupunkiradoilla.


Tässä Pisaran raidekaavio yleissuunnitelmasta. Raidekaavio sisältää raiteet ja vaihteet sekä Pisarassa että Pasilassa, Helsingissä ja edellisten välillä. Näin on suunniteltu. Riskiarvio ja Helsingin päättyvien raiteiden säilyttäminen ja käyttö ovat Pisaran suunnittelijoiden oma päätös. Minä vain kerroin siitä.



Jos tästä nyt katsoo, miten kätevästi Pisaraa voi ajaa yksiraiteisena olettaen yhden junan jämähtäneen jollekin välille, niin ei tuo nyt aivan helposti onnistu. Vain yksi puolenvaihtopaikka eli Hakaniemen eteläpuoli on kaksipuoleinen, Keskustan ja Töölön puolenvaihdot ovat yksipuoleiset. Sivuun ottaminen on mahdollista vain Helsinkiin suuntautuville linjaraiteille ja Ilmalaan pääsee vain Helsingin kautta. Liikenne aloitetaan ja päätetään Helsinkiin saapuvilla vuoroilla, joten raiteita ei poisteta.




> Ei selvitetty, sillä A.A.:n viesti ei tältä osin vastannut lainkaan todellisuutta.


Siis Pisara aiotaankin tehdä jollain muulla tavalla kuin yleissuunnitelman mukaan?

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

Keskustan ja Töölön väliset vaihdeyhteydet toimivat yhdessä yhtenä yksittäisenä puolenvaihtopaikkana. Unohdit myös mainita, että Pasilan ja tunneliosuuden välillä on kokonaiset puolenvaihtopaikat molemmilla puolilla. Ylivoimaisesti yleisin rikkoutuneen kaluston pysähtymispaikka on asemalaituri, sillä rautatiekalusto rullaa varsin mainiosti. Toiminnallisesti siis nuo kaksi puolikasta ovat käytännössä yksi kokonainen.

Yhden raiteen käyttö onnistuu siis verrattaen hyvin, kun vertaa esimerkiksi nykyisiin kaupunkiradan raiteisiin, joissa puolenvaihtopaikkoja on harvemmassa. Aikaisemmassa viestissä muistelin, että Pisaralle olisi suunniteltu puolenvaihtopaikkoja harvempaan kuin kuvan perusteella olikin suunniteltu. Mutta puolenvaihtopaikka onkin jokaisen aseman välissä! Tuohan on aivan älyttömän tiheään, verrattuna aivan mihin tahansa. Se, että tämän saa selitettyä liian vähäiseksi määräksi, vaatii kyllä melkoista taituruutta.


Väännetään vielä rautalangasta, ihan varmuuden vuoksi.
Nykyinen kaupunkirataosuus Helsinki-Leppävaara: puolenvaihtopaikat seuraavien asemien välillä: Helsinki-Pasila, Ilmala-Huopalahti ja Mäkkylä-Leppävaara. Neljä asemaväliä ilman tätä mahdollisuutta.

Nykyinen kaupunkirataosuus Helsinki-Vantaankoski: puolenvaihtopaikat: Helsinki-Pasila, Ilmala-Huopalahti, Kannelmäki-Malminkartano, Myyrmäki-Louhela ja Martinlaakso-Vantaankoski. Viisi asemaväliä ilman tätä mahdollisuutta.

Nykyinen kaupunkirataosuus Helsinki-Kerava: puolenvaihtopaikat: Helsinki-Pasila, Pasila-Käpylä, Oulunkylä-Pukinmäki, Malmi-Tapanila, Puistola-Tikkurila, Tikkurila-Hiekkaharju, Rekola-Korso ja Savio-Kerava. Viisi asemaväliä ilman tätä mahdollisuutta.

Tuleva Pisara Pasila-Töölö-Keskusta-Hakaniemi-Pasila. Puolenvaihtopaikat jokaisella välillä. Asemavälejä ilman tätä mahdollisuutta: nolla.

Kaukoliikenneraiteiden käyttö "sivuraiteina":
Vaihdeyhteydet kaupunkiraiteilta kaukoliikenneraiteille ja toisinpäin, päärata: Helsinki-Pasila, Oulunkylä-Pukinmäki, Tikkurila (eteläpuolella toiseen suuntaan, pohjoispuolella toiseen), Savio-Kerava. Ei muita. Hyvin epäkäytännöllisiä poikkeustilanteiden hoidossa, jää useita pysähdyksiä väliin. Ruuhka-aikaan ei kaukoliikenteen raiteille juurikaan edes mahdu. Tästä syystä tätä mahdollisuutta ei juurikaan käytetä, vaan ajetaan kaupunkirataa yksisuuntaisena, tarvittaessa vuoroväliä harventamalla. 

Vaihdeyhteydet kaupunkiraiteilta kaukoliikenneraiteille ja toisinpäin, rantarata: Helsinki-Pasila, Ilmala-Huopalahti. Kuten helposti voidaan todeta, A-junien ajattaminen kaukoliikenneraiteilla on Rantaradalla vielä järjettömämpää kuin Pääradalla.

Pisaran "sivuraidemahdollisuudet" ovat myös rajalliset, sitä en kiellä. Ovat kuitenkin samaa suuruusluokkaa muiden kaupunkiratojen kanssa, elleivät jopa paremmat, ottaen huomioon rataosan lyhyyden (neljä asemaväliä).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:48 ----------




> Siis Pisara aiotaankin tehdä jollain muulla tavalla kuin yleissuunnitelman mukaan?


Trollaaminen ei pue sinua.

----------


## Albert

Jos Pisara vapauttaa yhdeksän raidetta Helsingin asemalta, niin oletan, että varsinkin tungosaikoina pisaratunneleissa on aika tiheä liikenne. Kun yksi juna jämähtää ja on vain yksi kaksipuolinen raiteenvaihtopaikka ja kaksi yksipuolista, ei taida liikenne silloin soljua kovin jouhevasti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos Pisara vapauttaa yhdeksän raidetta Helsingin asemalta, niin oletan, että varsinkin tungosaikoina pisaratunneleissa on aika tiheä liikenne. Kun yksi juna jämähtää ja on vain yksi kaksipuolinen raiteenvaihtopaikka ja kaksi yksipuolista, ei taida liikenne silloin soljua kovin jouhevasti.



Pisara-rataan kuuluu myös ne Pasilan eteläpuolen puolenvaihtopaikat molemmilla puolilla. Tunnelin alueella toki vain kaksi kokonaista puolenvaihtopaikkaa, mutta liikennöinnin kannaltahan sillä ei ole merkitystä, onko tietyllä asemavälillä puolenvaihtopaikka tunnelissa vai ei.

Pisarassa on yhtä tiheä liikenne kuin Pasilan ja Havukosken (Kehäradan ja Pääradan risteys) välillä, tai Pasilasta Huopalahteen. Ja puolenvaihtopaikkoja tiheämmässä. Jouhevaa ei liikennöinti tietystikään ole, mutta ei se sitä ole ollut vastaavassa tilanteessa aiemmin muuallakaan. Tilanne ei ainakaan huonone suhteessa kaluston ja kaupunkirataverkon määrään suhteutettuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitos sanallisesta selostuksesta kaupunkiratojen puolenvaihtopaikoista. Mutta ei se anna minusta aihettaa muuttaa sitä, mihin Pisaran suunnittelijatkin ovat päätyneet: Kaupunkiratojen raiteet Pasilasta Helsinkiin tarvitaan edelleen, vaikka Pisara tehtäisiinkin. Siitähän tässä alun perin oli kyse.




> Keskustan ja Töölön väliset vaihdeyhteydet toimivat yhdessä yhtenä yksittäisenä puolenvaihtopaikkana. Unohdit myös mainita, että Pasilan ja tunneliosuuden välillä on kokonaiset puolenvaihtopaikat molemmilla puolilla.


Panin nähtäväksi kuvan, missä kaikki on näkyvillä. Ei kai sitä tarvitse selostaa vielä sanallisesti? Kaksi yksipuolista puolenvaihtopaikka peräkkäisten asemien yhteydessä ei ole sama asia kuin yksi molemminpuolinen. Jos tulee häiriö, jonka vuoksi on ajettava yhtä raidetta, ratkaisevaa on yksiraiteisen osuuden pituus.

Ja ovat puolenvaihtomahdollisuudet nykyisin sitten mitä ovat, ne eivät muuta sitäkään, että Pisara heikentää kaupunkirataliikenteen luotettavuuttaa, kuten joku jo aiemmin totesikin. Pisara kytkee kaksi nykyisin erillistä kokonaisuutta yhdeksi siten, että häiriö yhdessä paikassa vaikuttaa molempiin kaupunkiratoihin. Kehärata tekee tietenkin saman jo puolelle junavuoroista.




> Ylivoimaisesti yleisin rikkoutuneen kaluston pysähtymispaikka on asemalaituri, sillä rautatiekalusto rullaa varsin mainiosti.


Tunnelit vaan suunnitellaan yleisesti niin, että asemien välillä on kuoppa. Näin on Pisarankin kanssa, joskin Pasilan ja Pisaran korkeusero johtaa luonnolliseen rullaamiseen Pasilasta alaspäin. Tosin, kuten tiedämme kokemuksesta, siihenkin liittyy omat riskinsä.




> Trollaaminen ei pue sinua.


No kukahan tässä nyt trollasi. Petterin tekemä tekstini lainaus vastaa varsin hyvin todellisuutta. Jos nyt tarkkoja ollaan, niin yksi jämähtänyt juna pysäyttää periaatteessa vain toisen suunnan liikenteen, jos vastasuunnalla jatketaan 5 minuutin tahdilla. Kehärata voi jatkaa pyörimistään toiseen suuntaan, mutta muussa kuin Kehärataliikenteessä junat pakkautuvat jonoon ja paluusuuntakin tyrehtyy.

Voisin kuvitella, että Pisaran suunnittelijat ovat tilannetta simuloineet ja siksi päätyneet ratkaisuun siitä, että Helsinki on pidettävä varalla Pisaran häiriöiden vuoksi. Häiriöistä ovat olleet huolissaan myös ne, joiden vastuulla liikenteen pyörittäminen on.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kiitos sanallisesta selostuksesta kaupunkiratojen puolenvaihtopaikoista. Mutta ei se anna minusta aihettaa muuttaa sitä, mihin Pisaran suunnittelijatkin ovat päätyneet: Kaupunkiratojen raiteet Pasilasta Helsinkiin tarvitaan edelleen, vaikka Pisara tehtäisiinkin. Siitähän tässä alun perin oli kyse.


Lol. Kun on alkuun päästy, niin trollataan sitten oikein kunnolla. Niin sitä pitää.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kehärata voi jatkaa pyörimistään toiseen suuntaan, mutta muussa kuin Kehärataliikenteessä junat pakkautuvat jonoon ja paluusuuntakin tyrehtyy.


Korkeintaan yksi juna juuttuu jämähtäneen perään. Loput alkavat kulkea sinne Helsingin asemalle ja kääntää siellä eivätkä pakkaudu jonoon. Sen alettua se yksi perään jäänyt junakin voidaan peruuttaa sieltä pois.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:38 ----------




> Näinhän voisi kuvitella, mutta niin ei tulisi tapahtumaan. Pisara-suunnittelijat ovat itse myöntäneet, että vapautuvat raiteet tarvitaan poikkeustilanteiden varalle, mihin tarkoitukseen ne myös jätetään, jos pisara tehtäisiin.


Niin tästä tämä ilmeisesti lähti. Tuohan ei tarkoita, etteikö laitureita voisi kiinnittää normaalitilanteen liikenteen silti ja lisätä normaaliliikennettä. Poikkeustilanteessa mennään sitten alennetulla kapasiteetilla, kunnes poikkeustilanne on hoidettu. Tuo pitää ymmärtää vain niin, että ei niitä vapautuvia raiteita ainakaan pureta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ainakin metrosta tuttu ratkaisu poikkeustilanteiden käsittelyyn on puolenvaihtoraiteita kääntöraiteina ja pätkäistä linja kahdeksi palaksi häiriön ajaksi. Eli jos ongelma olisi keskustan asemalla, pohjoisesta tulevat junat käännettäisiin ympäri Hakaniemen asemalla ja lännestä tulevat Töölössä. Näin siis, jos ohittaminen ei onnistu. Ja näinhän voi käydä, jos juna vaikka jumittuu Töölön ja Keskustan väliin vastapäivään kiertävälle raiteelle. Tietysti mahdollisuus tuoda junia myös päärautatieasemalle kannattaa säilyttää, sittenkin vaikka raiteita poistettaisiinkin: antaahan se lisää vaihtoehtoja poikkeustilanteen hoitamiseen. Mutta en ole kyllä ennen kuullut, että S-bahn -tapaisella radalla olisi käytännössä kaksinkertainen raiteisto ja asemaverkko vain poikkeustilanteiden takia! (Mikä ei tietenkään tarkoita, että näin todella olisi, vaan kyllä se olisi aika hämmästyttävä fakta.)

----------


## teme

Tota, jos nyt puhutaan Helsingin keskustasta, niin mä nyt jotenkin ymmärrän itä-länsi suuntaisen tunnelin nopealle liikenteelle. Samoin ymmärrän sen että jos on tarkoitus tehdä kääntöraide 225 metrisille junille, niin ei se nyt oikein pinnassa onnistuttu.

Mutta. Aleksilta Tehtaankadulla, joka käytännössä on eteläisin sijainti mitä kannattaa palvella, on yksi kilometri. Mihin kauas pohjoisesta tuleva tunnelijuna on menossa, Suomenlinnaan?

Se koko Töölän metron vanha linjaus, jota voisi toki ajatella ratikkatunnelinakin, on minusta jotenkin pimeä. Siis Laajasalo - Katajanokka - Kamppi - Töölö - Pasila. Jos halutaan esimerkski yhteys Laajasalosta Pasilaan, niin kyllä se nyt kannattaa tehdä erikseen pinnassa kun se on niin paljon lyhyempi.

Tuon tyyppinen yhteen tunneliin pakottaminen, kun ei ole kyse siitä että se olisi osa jotain pitkää ratalinjaa, vaan vain lyhyt pätkä ydinkeskustan alla, tuottaa maantieteellisesti niin pitkiä matkoja, että se linjanopeus häviää jo siihenkin. Esimerkiksi Hakaniemestä on mutkaista tielinjaa Töölöntorilla 1,5km, sen voisi oikaista lähemmäs kilsaa lyhyehköllä Toinen Linja - Hesari tunnelilla. Tunnelijuna joka käy koukkaamassa Espalla on jotain 3,5km. Saa olla melkoinen maglev että on ajallisesti olennaisesti nopeampi, puhumattakaan kustannuserosta.

----------


## hmikko

> Esimerkiksi Hakaniemestä on mutkaista tielinjaa Töölöntorilla 1,5km, sen voisi oikaista lähemmäs kilsaa lyhyehköllä Toinen Linja - Hesari tunnelilla. Tunnelijuna joka käy koukkaamassa Espalla on jotain 3,5km. Saa olla melkoinen maglev että on ajallisesti olennaisesti nopeampi, puhumattakaan kustannuserosta.


Hmm... täh? EI kai Pisaraa keskustan sisäisillä yhteyksillä ole yritettykään perustella. Idean piti olla, että Keravalta yms. pääsee suoraan Hakaniemeen ja Töölöön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mun ratkaisuni olisi, jos pisaran toinen raide on poissa käytöstä niin kaikki junat pistetään kulkemaan vain toista raidetta ja samaan suuntaan. Siihen ei mitään puolenvaihtopaikkoja tarvita paitsi Alppilassa.  Se tarkoittaisi ruuhka-aikaan n 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä mutta nopeutta hidastamalla kuvittelisi olevan mahdollista. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti jätetään joitakin vuoroja pois tai käännytetään ne Pasilassa tai ajetaan päärautatieasemalle. Jos pisaran molemmat raiteet olisivat pois käytöstä niin silloin tulee enemmän ongelmia, joudutaan turvautumaan mm korvaavaan bussiheiluriliikenteeseen Pasilan ja keskustan välillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Mun ratkaisuni olisi, jos pisaran toinen raide on poissa käytöstä niin kaikki junat pistetään kulkemaan vain toista raidetta ja samaan suuntaan. Siihen ei mitään puolenvaihtopaikkoja tarvita paitsi Alppilassa.  Se tarkoittaisi ruuhka-aikaan n 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä mutta nopeutta hidastamalla kuvittelisi olevan mahdollista.


Tarkoitatko, että ne junat, joiden normaali kiertosuunta Pisarassa on suljettu, puikkelehtivat ratapihan kymmenen raiteen poikki ja menevät tunneliin toisesta päästä? Tuo estäisi suunnilleen kaiken liikenteen Helsinki C:lle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitatko, että ne junat, joiden normaali kiertosuunta Pisarassa on suljettu, puikkelehtivat ratapihan kymmenen raiteen poikki ja menevät tunneliin toisesta päästä? Tuo estäisi suunnilleen kaiken liikenteen Helsinki C:lle.


Joo, tarkoitan. Sitä kaikkea muuta liikennettä ei ole kuin 3 kaukojunaa ja 3-5 lähijunaa tunnissa. Joutuvat ehkä vähäsen odottamaan mutta ei se mikään katastrofi ole. 

Äärimäine hätäratkaisu on jättää joku kaukojuna tai taajamajunavuoroista Pasilaan tällasissa poikkeustapauksissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Oleellinen kysymys:

Jos Helsingin asemalla on 19 laituriraidetta ja ne samat kahdeksan "linjaraidetta" Helsingistä Pasilaan kuin Pasilasta pohjoiseenkin (+ huoltoraiteet Pasilaan), niin millä logiikalla Pisara pitää rakentaa? En ole ymmärtänyt.

----------


## petteri

> Oleellinen kysymys:
> Jos Helsingin asemalla on 19 laituriraidetta ja ne samat kahdeksan "linjaraidetta" Helsingistä Pasilaan kuin Pasilasta pohjoiseenkin (+ huoltoraiteet Pasilaan), niin millä logiikalla Pisara pitää rakentaa? En ole ymmärtänyt.


Unohdit Ilmalan ratapihan raiteet. Niin pitkään kuin Helsinkiin ajetaan kaukojunia, niiden pitää päästä myös varikolle ja varikolta.

Siinä olet kyllä oikeassa, että Pisaraa ei ihan välttämättä tarvita, jos junaliikennettä ei haluta enää laajentaa nykyisestä. Nykyinen Helsinki - Pasila välin kapasiteetti riittää ratapihan ja kulunvalvonnan parannuksilla nykyisiin tarpeisiin, vaikka pelivara on todella pieni. 

Minusta ei kuitenkaan ole hyvä ajatus lopettaa rautatieliikenteen laajentamista. Jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta kaikki uudet hankkeet kuten vaikka lentorata tai Porvoon lähiliikennerata jäävät rakentamatta kun Helsingin ja Pasilan väli on niin täynnä. Päätös luopua Pisarasta tarkoittaisi käytännössä luopumista muistakin rataverkon laajennuksista. Lisäksi Pisara toki myös parantaa kaupunkirataliikenteen saavutettavuutta keskustassa ja vaihtoyhteydet paranevat merkittävästi, sekin on hyvin merkittävä seikka.

----------


## teme

> Hmm... täh? EI kai Pisaraa keskustan sisäisillä yhteyksillä ole yritettykään perustella. Idean piti olla, että Keravalta yms. pääsee suoraan Hakaniemeen ja Töölöön.


Ei niin, puhuin tunneliratikoista tai junista ylipäänsä kun puhe kääntyi niihin. Pisaran perustelut minun mielestäni kertauksen vuoksi:
- Se on maanalainen kääntöraide, ei tarvitse vaihtaa kulkusuuntaa ja vekslata vaihteita Helsingin päässä. Ei tietenkään ratkaise kaikkia ratapihan ongelmia, mutta helpottaa.
- Säästää myös liikennöintikustannuksia kun kiertoajat lyhenevät em. syystä.
- Parempi vaihto metroon Hakaniemessä, tosin sitä ollaan kovaa vauhtia sössimässä tekemällä kaksi tasonvaihtoa.
- Paremmat vaihdot ylipäänsä, esimerkiksi ratikoihin Töölössä.
- Isompi jakelualue, kaksi asemaa lisää.
- Johtuen paremmista vaihdoista ja isommasta jakelualueesta ylipäänsä, Pisaran avulla voidaan paremmin siirtyä keskustaan tulevassa bussiliikenteessä liityntään.
- Maanarvon nousu ja kehitysmahdollisuudet Töölössä ja Hakaniemessä, jopa niillä maanalaisille tiloilla voi olla kysyntää noilla sijainneilla.
- Keskustan asema on keskeisemmässä paikassa, olkoonkin että syvällä, nykyinen on keskustan reunalla

Mikään näistä ei yksinään puolla 750 miljoonan euron investointia, mutta ne pitääkin laskea yhteen. Määrällistäminen on toki osin vaikeaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Joo, tarkoitan. Sitä kaikkea muuta liikennettä ei ole kuin 3 kaukojunaa ja 3-5 lähijunaa tunnissa. Joutuvat ehkä vähäsen odottamaan mutta ei se mikään katastrofi ole. 
> 
> Äärimäine hätäratkaisu on jättää joku kaukojuna tai taajamajunavuoroista Pasilaan tällasissa poikkeustapauksissa.


Tää on kyllä utopiaa, sanon minä. Pisaran suunniteltu vuoroväli on ruuhkassa 5 min. Jos todellakin kaikki junat ajettaisiin yksisuuntaisella järjestelyllä, niin joka viides minuutti yksi juna lähtee ylittämään ratapihaa päästäkseen tunneliin _ja_ toinen tulee ulos Pisarasta ja lähtee ylittämään ratapihaa toiseen suuntaan. Katsohan edellä viitattua kaaviota ratapihasta uudemman kerran ja kuvittele poikittaisliikenne. Antero A selvitti ketjussa aiemmin, että kaukoliikenteen raiteilla junia menee vilkkaimpana tuntina Pääradan suunnassa 10 ja Rantaradalla 8. Pisarapujottelu risteäisi näiden kaikkien kanssa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta kaikki uudet hankkeet kuten vaikka lentorata tai Porvoon lähiliikennerata jäävät rakentamatta kun Helsingin ja Pasilan väli on niin täynnä. Päätös luopua Pisarasta tarkoittaisi käytännössä luopumista muistakin rataverkon laajennuksista. Lisäksi Pisara toki myös parantaa kaupunkirataliikenteen saavutettavuutta keskustassa ja vaihtoyhteydet paranevat merkittävästi, sekin on hyvin merkittävä seikka.


Ei pidä paikkaansa. Lentorata ei itsessään tuo yhtään lisää kaukojunavuoroa vaan nykyiset kaukojunat vain ajettaisiin lentoaseman eikä Tikkurilan kautta. Tämä tietysti jättäisi vanhalle pääradalle ylimääräistä kapasiteettia, mutta kukaanhan ei sano että se pitää heti täyttää jollain uudella liikenteellä. Se voi jäädä reserviksi tai sitten sille voidaan kenties keksiä jotain sopivan luovaa käyttöä ilman lisäinvestointeja (esim. Pasilaan päättyviä lisävuoroja?).

Kaukoliikenteen osalta väitän, että ratakapasiteetti on vajaakäytössä niin kauan kuin esim. 7.07 IC2 Tampereelta Helsinkiin ajetaan (muistaaakseni) 5 2-kerrosvaunun kokoonpanolla. Rahkeita olisi ilmeisesti pidentää juna jopa 14 IC2-vaunuun, mistä ollaan vielä kaukana. Kun nykyinen vuorovälikään ei ole paha, niin en näe missä pullonkaula on. Sama pätee ilmeisesti lähiliikenteeseenkin soveltuvin osin. Lisää pituutta vain juniin niin ratakapasiteetti riittää pidempään eikä tarvita niin raskaita investointeja niin pian.

----------


## petteri

Tuohon kysymykseen, miten toimitaan jos Pisaran toinen raide ei ole käytössä on ihan selkeä vastaus. Samalla lailla kuin muulloinkin harvinaisissa poikkeustilanteissa.

Kun moottoritiellä on sadan auton ketjukolari, liikenne voi kulkea vasta kun tie raivattu. Kun huolimaton nostolavaauton kuski vetäisee ajojohdot alas Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä melkein koko Helsingin ratikkaliikenne pysähtyy kunnes johdot on korjattu . Kun joku tekee itsemurhan metrossa, liikenteeseen tulee häiriö, kunnes jäljet on siivottu.  Jos Pisaran toista raidetta ei jossain tilanteessa voida käyttää, silloin liikennöidään vain toiseen suuntaan, kunnes häiriö saadaan ratkaistua. 

Toki harvinaisia häiriöitä pitää pyrkiä vähentämään, mutta ei kaikkeen vaan kannata varautua. Liikenteessä voi olla joskus häiriöitä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:48 ----------




> Ei pidä paikkaansa. Lentorata ei itsessään tuo yhtään lisää kaukojunavuoroa vaan nykyiset kaukojunat vain ajettaisiin lentoaseman eikä Tikkurilan kautta. Tämä tietysti jättäisi vanhalle pääradalle ylimääräistä kapasiteettia, mutta kukaanhan ei sano että se pitää heti täyttää jollain uudella liikenteellä. Se voi jäädä reserviksi tai sitten sille voidaan kenties keksiä jotain sopivan luovaa käyttöä ilman lisäinvestointeja (esim. Pasilaan päättyviä lisävuoroja?).


Miksi rakentaa lentorata, jos siitä ei saada heti kunnolla hyötyjä? Pääradan kapasiteetin vapautuminen muuhun käyttöön on minusta tärkein syy rakentaa lentorata, ilman Pisaraa Lentoradasta ei saada paljonkaan irti ja sen H/K - suhde on niin olematon, ettei sitä koskaan rakenneta.

----------


## hmikko

> Liikenteessä voi olla joskus häiriöitä.


Juu, siis vaikka pidän tuota Rainerin ajatusta ratapihan yli liikennöimisestä mahdottomana, niin en usko, että semmoiset järjestelyn olisivat Pisarassa tarpeenkaan. Luulisi, että Helsingissä tunneliin juuttuneen junan lykkiminen sieltä pois on paljon helpompaa kuin yrittää ajaa metromaista liikennettä ratapihan poikki vaihdekujien läpi. Voihan junat kääntää Pasilassa takaisin tulosuuntiinsa. Siitä syntyy tietysti massiivinen ruuhka Pasilan ratikoihin ja busseihin, mutta pysyvätpähän ainakin junat liikkeessä.

----------


## petteri

Ja tuosta Pisara - Lentorata kohtalonyhteydestä vielä. 

Päärata on Suomen tärkein rata, jonka ruuhkautuminen vaikeuttaa koko maan rautatieliikennettä. Nykyisellä infralla liikenteen kehittäminen on vaikeaa, kun liikenne on niin ruuhkaista. Pääradan suunnan liikenteen ruuhkat voidaan ratkaista rakentamalla uusi raidepari Helsingin asemalta Riihimäelle. Tuo raide valmistuu kun rakennetaan Pisara, lentorata ja lisäraiteet Keravan ja Riihimäen välille. 

Pisara toki vapauttaa myös kapasiteettia muihin suuntiin, mutta pääradan suunta on kuitenkin se kuormitetuin. Sekä lähi- että kaukoliikenteessä. Ilman pääradan pullonkaulojen avaamista Etelä-Suomen raideliikenteen kehittäminen pysähtyy. Pisara taas mahdollistaa myös raideliikenteen kehittämisen tulevaisuudessa. Pisaran jättäminen rakentamatta on samalla aika pitkälti päätös siitä, ettei junaliikennettä laajenneta tai nopeuteta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi rakentaa lentorata, jos siitä ei saada heti kunnolla hyötyjä? Pääradan kapasiteetin vapautuminen muuhun käyttöön on minusta tärkein syy rakentaa lentorata, ilman Pisaraa Lentoradasta ei saada paljonkaan irti ja sen H/K - suhde on niin olematon, ettei sitä koskaan rakenneta.


Pääradan kapasiteetin vapauttaminen on lentoradan sivutuote. Jos pääradalle halutaan lisää kapasiteettia, veikkaan että siihen löytyisi halvempiakin tapoja kuin tunneli lentokentän ali. (Sivumennen sanottuna tunnelin ei tarvitse tietenkään ulottua Keravalle saakka vaan tuo lienee suunnitelmissa tilapäisenä harhautuksena paisuttamassa kustannuksia ja näin mahdollistamassa eri hankkeiden luovaa "priorisointia" ja "aikatauluttamista".) Lentoradan todellinen pihvi on siinä, että se lopultakin integroisi maan juna- ja lentoliikenneverkot yhteen kunnollisen intermodaliteetin hengessä. Sekä parantaisi suuren osan Suomea kansainvälistä tavoitettavuutta aivan olennaisesti. Nämä eivät ole triviaaleja hyötyjä vaan todellisuudessa paljon suurempia kuin sellaiset muutaman minuutin aikahyödyt, joilla perustellaan esim. koko valtakunnan moottoritiehankkeet. Tiedossahan on että YHTALI-malli on täysi susi, totaalisen vinoutunut suosimaan aikasäästöjä ja tiehankkeita. Lentorata toisi myös Helsingin keskustan ajallisesti huomattavasti lähemmäs Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemaa kuin kehärata ikinä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pääradan kapasiteetin vapauttaminen on lentoradan sivutuote.


Tämän voi ajatella kummin päin tahansa, mutta loppujen lopuksihan sillä ei ole väliä.

Voidaan siis ajatella joko: 1) Tarvitaan kaukojunayhteys lentoasemalle. Kaupan päälle pääradan kapasiteettia vapautuu.
Tai: 2) Tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia pääradalle. Tämä onnistuu vain rakentamalla lisäraiteita. Koska radan reuna-alueet on hyvin pitkälti rakennettu umpeen, niin halvemmaksi tulee rakentaa nämä kaksi raidetta jotain aivan muuta kautta... Vaikkapa lentokentän kautta. Kaupan päälle tulee siis lentokenttäyhteys.

Mutta tällähän ei ole väliä kummin päin tämän ajattelee, sillä A+B = B+A, kokonaisvaikutus on sama.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkoitatko, että ne junat, joiden normaali kiertosuunta Pisarassa on suljettu, puikkelehtivat ratapihan kymmenen raiteen poikki ja menevät tunneliin toisesta päästä? Tuo estäisi suunnilleen kaiken liikenteen Helsinki C:lle.


Tuo täytyy joka tapauksessa tehdä, koska ne junat joko ajavat Pisaraan ratapihan poikki tai sitten kääntävät Helsingin asemalla menemällä ratapihan poikki (koska niiden täytyy päästä Leppävaaran suunnalta Tikkurilan suuntaan tai toisin päin, riippuen kumpi Pisaran raide on poikki. Ne eivät voi lähteä sinne, mistä tulivat, koska sinne ajavat jo ne Pisaran toimivan puolen junat.

----------


## petteri

> Tuo täytyy joka tapauksessa tehdä, koska ne junat joko ajavat Pisaraan ratapihan poikki tai sitten kääntävät Helsingin asemalla menemällä ratapihan poikki (koska niiden täytyy päästä Leppävaaran suunnalta Tikkurilan suuntaan tai toisin päin, riippuen kumpi Pisaran raide on poikki. Ne eivät voi lähteä sinne, mistä tulivat, koska sinne ajavat jo ne Pisaran toimivan puolen junat.


Miten olisi ensin odottelu ja tilanteen pitkittyessä vaan matkustajien tiputtaminen lähimmälle asemalle ja odottaminen kunnes tilanne selviää? Käsittääkseni Helsingin metrossa ei ole 30 vuoteen ollut paljon junan alle hyppääjien siivoamista pitempiä katkoja muun kuin vesiputken katkeamisen aiheuttaman tulvan vuoksi. Mihin kannattaa ihan oikeasti varautua?

Vaikka paras varasuunnitelma siltä varalta, että tunneli ei olisi käytössä on vuorovälin pidentäminen ja kaupunkiradan junien kääntäminen aina päin jo Pasilassa. Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä matkustajat mahtunevat pääosin muihin juniin ja siltä osin kun eivät mahdu niin ajetaan lisäjunia Helsinki-Pasila välillä. Toki tuo ei toimi pitempänä ratkaisuna, mutta kyllähän tuollainen ratkaisu muutaman päivänkin toimisi.

----------


## hmikko

> Tuo täytyy joka tapauksessa tehdä


No juu, tietysti jos Pisaraa sellaisenaan yritetään korvata puskimiin päättyvällä raiteella. Foorumilla on varmaan asiantuntijoitakin kertomaan, miten ongelmatilanteita on ajateltu hoitaa, mutta varmaankaan ratapihan poikki suhaaminen 5 min välein ei kuulu suunnitelmiin. 

Pisarassa on tietysti se ominaisuus, että jos sen varrella päädytään kääntämään junat takaisin lähtösuuntiinsa, niin Espoo-Kerava -heiluri ei täysin katkea, vaan Pasilassa voi vielä vaihtaa. Haittapuolena Pisaran katkaistulla pätkällä ei olisi sitten mitään palvelua, mutta Töölöstä voi pyrkiä Pasilaan ratikalla ja keskustan Pisara-asemalta metrolla Hakaniemeen, jos sinne ongelmatilanteessa lähijuna tulee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten olisi ensin odottelu ja tilanteen pitkittyessä vaan matkustajien tiputtaminen lähimmälle asemalle ja odottaminen kunnes tilanne selviää? Käsittääkseni Helsingin metrossa ei ole 30 vuoteen ollut paljon junan alle hyppääjien siivoamista pitempiä katkoja muun kuin vesiputken katkeamisen aiheuttaman tulvan vuoksi. Mihin kannattaa ihan oikeasti varautua?


Miksi tällainen spekulointi? RHK/LiVi on jo päättänyt, että tehdään miljardilla Pisara ja jätetään nykyiset kaupunkirataliikenteen raiteet Pasilasta Helsinkiin poikkeustilanteiden varalle. Minua haukutaan trollaajaksi ja valehtelijaksi, kun tulin tämän kirjoittaneeksi tähän ketjuun.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Miksi tällainen spekulointi? RHK/LiVi on jo päättänyt, että tehdään miljardilla Pisara ja jätetään nykyiset kaupunkirataliikenteen raiteet Pasilasta Helsinkiin poikkeustilanteiden varalle. Minua haukutaan trollaajaksi ja valehtelijaksi, kun tulin tämän kirjoittaneeksi tähän ketjuun.


Toki RHK:lla on ainakin nyt suunnitteilla käyttää nykyisiä kaupunkirataliikenteen raiteita Pisaran vamistumisen jälkeen yhä Helsinkiin kulkevien junien poikkeustilanteiden hallintaan. Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin rautatieasemalle kulkee yhä kaukojunia ja pitemmän matkan lähijunia, joita on helpompi operoida kun raiteilla on enemmän tilaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Minua haukutaan trollaajaksi ja valehtelijaksi, kun tulin tämän kirjoittaneeksi tähän ketjuun.


Nyt voisin haukkua sinua marttyyriksi ja vääristelijäksi. Ei kukaan ole faktoja kiistänyt. Minä esimerkiksi vain puutuin faktoista tekemääsi virheelliseen tulkintaan puolenvaihtopaikkojen ja päärautatieaseman yhteyksien vaikutuksesta liikenteen sujuvuuteen verrattuna jo nyt olemassa oleviin kaupunkiradan toimintamalleihin vastaavassa tilanteessa.

Sinä käytit faktoja todisteena sille, että Pisaran myötä poikkeustilanteiden hoito vaikeutuisi olennaisesti. Minä korjasin, lisäfaktan avulla, että tilanne ei tältäosin huonone nykytilanteeseen nähden ainakaan kokonaisuutena, sillä vaihdeyhteyksien määrä itse asiassa kasvaa suhteessa ratapituuteen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pisarassa on tietysti se ominaisuus, että jos sen varrella päädytään kääntämään junat takaisin lähtösuuntiinsa, niin Espoo-Kerava -heiluri ei täysin katkea, vaan Pasilassa voi vielä vaihtaa.


Paitsi että jos Espoosta Helsinkiin tulleet junat ajetaan takaisin Espooseen, Keravalle ei mene yhtään junaa, koska ne Keravalta tulevat ajavat Pisaran kautta kohti Espoota. Junat kannattaa kääntää lähtösuuntiinsa vain, jos Pisaran molemmat suunnat ovat poikki.

----------


## hmikko

> Junat kannattaa kääntää lähtösuuntiinsa vain, jos Pisaran molemmat suunnat ovat poikki.


Tätä olin kyseenalaistamassa, eli kannattaisiko sittenkin ajaa ikään kuin kahta kokonaan erillistä linjaa vaikka pätkä välissä toimisikin yksiraiteisena? Riippuu tietysti häiriön laadusta ja pituudesta. Kuten ketjussa on todettu, eipä ole metrossakaan sen pidempiä yllätyksenä tulleita katkoksia ollut, paitsi se vesiputki, ja siinä meni molemmat raiteet.

----------


## ultrix

> (+ huoltoraiteet Pasilaan)





> Unohdit Ilmalan ratapihan raiteet. Niin pitkään kuin Helsinkiin ajetaan kaukojunia, niiden pitää päästä myös varikolle ja varikolta.


Huoltoraiteet Pasilaan ≈ Ilmalan ratapihan raiteet




> Siinä olet kyllä oikeassa, että Pisaraa ei ihan välttämättä tarvita, jos junaliikennettä ei haluta enää laajentaa nykyisestä. Nykyinen Helsinki - Pasila välin kapasiteetti riittää ratapihan ja kulunvalvonnan parannuksilla nykyisiin tarpeisiin, vaikka pelivara on todella pieni. 
> 
> Minusta ei kuitenkaan ole hyvä ajatus lopettaa rautatieliikenteen laajentamista. Jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta kaikki uudet hankkeet kuten vaikka lentorata tai Porvoon lähiliikennerata jäävät rakentamatta kun Helsingin ja Pasilan väli on niin täynnä. Päätös luopua Pisarasta tarkoittaisi käytännössä luopumista muistakin rataverkon laajennuksista. Lisäksi Pisara toki myös parantaa kaupunkirataliikenteen saavutettavuutta keskustassa ja vaihtoyhteydet paranevat merkittävästi, sekin on hyvin merkittävä seikka.


Jos Lentorata tulee  kuten suunniteltu on  maan alla Pasilaan saakka, voisi olla paikallaan jatkaa sitä yhtä hyvin maan alla keskustaan saakka. Siis Tallinnan keskustaan  :Wink: 

Siinä olet kyllä oikeassa, että jos rakennetaan lisää rautateitä Helsingin seudulle, tulee kapasiteetti ilman mitään ratarakentamista täyteen. Olisi pohdittava, olisiko maanalainen kaukoliikennerata Helsingin alle ja edelleen Tallinnaan saakka (Rail Baltica) Pisaraa perustellumpi hanke, tällöin taajamajunille jäisi tilaa Pasilan ja Keravan välillä, ja ne voisivat käyttää pintaraiteita.

Tunnelimetrorakentamisen kilometrihinnalla Tallinnan tunneli + Lentorata maksaisi suuruusluokkaa 10 miljardia euroa, mutta parantaisi koko Pohjolan liikenneverkon yhdistävyyttä merkittävästi, kun 5 miljoonan asukkaan Suomi olisi maaliikenneyhteyden päässä Baltiasta ja edelleen Manner-Euroopasta. Antero Alkun laskelmien mukaan hanke voisi olla jopa liiketaloudellisesti kannattava.

Ymmärrän, jos tämä megahanke pelottaa, onhan se aivan toista suuruusluokkaa kuin Pisara. Mutta entäs kombo Kehärata (n. 0,65 G) +  Pisara (n. 0,6 G) + Länsimetro (n. 1,5 G) + Östersundomin metro (n. 0,75 G), 3,5 gigaeuroa käytännössä hukkaputkea, onko se parempi hankekokonaisuus?

----------


## kouvo

> Jos Lentorata tulee  kuten suunniteltu on  maan alla Pasilaan saakka, voisi olla paikallaan jatkaa sitä yhtä hyvin maan alla keskustaan saakka. Siis Tallinnan keskustaan 
> 
> Siinä olet kyllä oikeassa, että jos rakennetaan lisää rautateitä Helsingin seudulle, tulee kapasiteetti ilman mitään ratarakentamista täyteen. Olisi pohdittava, olisiko maanalainen kaukoliikennerata Helsingin alle ja edelleen Tallinnaan saakka (Rail Baltica) Pisaraa perustellumpi hanke, tällöin taajamajunille jäisi tilaa Pasilan ja Keravan välillä, ja ne voisivat käyttää pintaraiteita.


Juurikin näin. Jatkon kannalta (Lentorata ja Tallinnan tunneli) "Pisara" tulisi jo tässä vaiheessa louhia nykyisen ratapihan alle, eikä pistää sitä kieppumaan pitkin kaikenmaailman töölöjä ja hakaniemiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Harvinaista kyllä, olen Kouvon kanssa tällä kertaa aivan eri mieltä. Pisaran pitäisi kieppua entistä enemmän, Huopalahdesta Ruskeasuon ja Meikun kautta ja idässä Alppilan kautta. Mitä paremmin lähijunat jakelevat matkustajat ympäri niemeä, sitä vähemmän tarvitaan tilaavieviä bussiarmaadoita ja sitä vähemmän tulee junamatkustajille vaihtoja.

----------


## kouvo

> Pisaran pitäisi kieppua entistä enemmän, Huopalahdesta Ruskeasuon ja Meikun kautta ja idässä Alppilan kautta. Mitä paremmin lähijunat jakelevat matkustajat ympäri niemeä, sitä vähemmän tarvitaan tilaavieviä bussiarmaadoita ja sitä vähemmän tulee junamatkustajille vaihtoja.


Jos pitäisin jakelua Pisaran ensisijaisena funktiona saattaisin olla samaa mieltä. Koska raidekapasiteetti on kuitenkin tässä tapauksessa mielestäni selkeästi ykkösprioriteetti en pidä mielekäänä tulevaisuuden laajennusten valossa pistää miljardia tuplaratkaisuun. Sillä summalla saa aika kivasti kevyttäkin raidetta jakeluhommiin, esim. - Meilahti - Pasila - Kalasatama - -ratikan + paljon muuta.

----------


## teme

> Harvinaista kyllä, olen Kouvon kanssa tällä kertaa aivan eri mieltä. Pisaran pitäisi kieppua entistä enemmän, Huopalahdesta Ruskeasuon ja Meikun kautta ja idässä Alppilan kautta. Mitä paremmin lähijunat jakelevat matkustajat ympäri niemeä, sitä vähemmän tarvitaan tilaavieviä bussiarmaadoita ja sitä vähemmän tulee junamatkustajille vaihtoja.


Hatusta nyhtäistynä sanoisin että Pasilan maanalainen asema, Alppilan maanalainen asema ja lisäpituus tunneleihin olisi ehkä jotain 300 miljoonaa euroa. Sillä saisi siis yhden juna-aseman. Ei kiitos.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sinä käytit faktoja todisteena sille, että Pisaran myötä poikkeustilanteiden hoito vaikeutuisi olennaisesti.


Ei, vaan minä yritin selittää, miksi Pisaran suunnittelijat ovat päättäneet jättää nykyiset Helsingin aseman raiteet Pisaran vararaiteiksi. Mikä on sinun selityksesi?

Ketjussa on sanottu, että metrossa ei ole ongelmia. Periaatteesa pitääkin paikkansa, sillä ainakaan vakavia häiriöitä ei ole ollut ollenkaan siinä määrin kuin junaliikenteellä. Mutta voiko kuvitella, että jos Pisaraan pantaisiin punaisten ja vihreiden junien sijasta oranssinvärisiä junia, niin sitten ei tarvita Helsingin kaupunkirataraiteita varalle?

Junan väri tai virroittimen paikka eivät ratkaise Pisaran liikenteen luotettavuutta. Teknisenä luotettavuuteen vaikuttavana seikkana on metron 100 %:n hankauspainosuhde ja se, että jokaisessa junassa on ainakin kaksi itsenäistä yksikköä, joista toisen mennessä pimeäksi toinen vielä hinaa/työntää. Näitä pimentymisiä sattuu metrossa ilmeisen tiheästi, koska omallekin kohdalle osuu muutama kerta vuodessa. Mutta ne eivät sekoita liikennettä kovin vakavasti.

Kun analysoi junaliikenteen epäluotettavuuden syitä (viittaan mm. LiVi:n selvitykseen lumitalviongelmista), ongelmat eivät ole tekniikassa vaan asenteissa. Silloin voi tietenkin kysyä, olisiko luotettavuus syytä ratkaista muilla keinoin kuin miljardi-investoinnille järjestettävällä varajärjestelmällä. Siis jos junia ajettaisiin yhtä luotettavasti kuin metrojunia, voitaisiinko silloin luopua vararaiteista Helsingissä?

Antero

----------


## late-

> Ei, vaan minä yritin selittää, miksi Pisaran suunnittelijat ovat päättäneet jättää nykyiset Helsingin aseman raiteet Pisaran vararaiteiksi. Mikä on sinun selityksesi?


Onko Pisaran suunnitelmissa siis sanottu, että nykyiset kaupunkirataraiteet tarvitaan sataprosenttisesti Pisaran vararatkaisuksi? Aiemmin esittämässäsi kuvassahan ne ovat "käytöstä poistuvia raiteita", mikä on hiukan kummallista koodikieltä käyttöön jääville raiteille. Lähtökohta kyllä on, ettei raiteita pureta. Se ei toisaalta tarkoita, että niiden koko kapasiteetti tarvittaisiin normaalisti varalle.




> Teknisenä luotettavuuteen vaikuttavana seikkana on metron 100 %:n hankauspainosuhde ja se, että jokaisessa junassa on ainakin kaksi itsenäistä yksikköä, joista toisen mennessä pimeäksi toinen vielä hinaa/työntää.


Ruuhka-aikaan Pisarassakin olisi ajettava aina vähintään kahden yksikön junia. Ruuhka-aikaan häiriöistä on eniten haittaa ja niitä on vaikeinta kiertää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko Pisaran suunnitelmissa siis sanottu, että nykyiset kaupunkirataraiteet tarvitaan sataprosenttisesti Pisaran vararatkaisuksi?


On selvitetty, että liikenteen aloitus ja päättäminen tehdään näiden raiteiden kautta ja niitä käytetään häiriötilanteissa. Pisaran suunnitteluun ei kai kuulukaan kaukoliikenteen ja ylipäätään muun junaliikenteen suunnittelu ja sen toiminta Helsingissä, joten ei sellaista tarvitse Pisara-raportissa selvittääkään.

Sataprosenttisesti on mahdotonta käyttää raiteiden maa-alaa johonkin muuhun. Eikä raiteitakaan voida käyttää sataprosenttisesti johonkin muuhun. Enkä ole ottanut kantaa siihen, missä määrin raiteita käytetään Pisaran suunnittelijoiden esittämiin tarkoituksiin. Keskusteluhan alkoi näin:




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ville O. Turunen
> 
> 
> No lisättäköön kuitenkin, että Pisara vapauttaa tilaa päärautatieasemella.
> 
> 
> Näinhän voisi kuvitella, mutta niin ei tulisi tapahtumaan. Pisara-suunnittelijat ovat itse myöntäneet, että vapautuvat raiteet tarvitaan poikkeustilanteiden varalle, mihin tarkoitukseen ne myös jätetään, jos pisara tehtäisiin.


Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Itse tulkitsen tilanteen näin: Pisara-selvitys on rajattu niin, että siinä ei oteta kantaa mahdollisiin kehityspolkuihin Pisarasta eteenpäin. Ratapihaan ja sen käytäntöihin ei kosketa lainkaan, ja yhteys varikollekin on jätetty ennalleen, eli Helsingin päärautatieasemen kautta. Ja tämähän olisi tilanne heti Pisaran mahdollisen valmistumisen jälkeen ja pysyisikin sellaisena ehkä hyvinkin pitkään. Jää sitten osaksi vaikka Lentoradan yleissuunnittelua miettiä muutoksi ratapihalle ja Linnunlauluun. 

Itse toivoisin seuraavaksi alustavaa suunnitelmaa Lentoradasta ja sen jälkeen suunnitelmaa Helsinki - Pasila - Ilmala -välin yleisjärjestelystä osana asetinlaitteen uusintaprojektia, joka olisi riippumaton näiden megasuunnitelmien aikataulusta, mutta ottaisi nämä huomioon. Varsinkin kaupunkiratojen varikkoyhteydet jäävät nykyisellään erittäin epätarkoituksenmukaisiksi, jos Pisara tulee. Parasta olisi varmaan irroittaa ne kokonaan Ilmalasta rakentamalla paitsi uusi varikko Keravalle, myös toinen varikko jonnekin Rantaradan varteen.

----------


## petteri

Minusta vähän vaikuttaa, että Pisarasuunnitelmassa junien lähiratapihaa ollaan siirtämässä Linnunlauluun Pisaran tyhjentämille raiteille, toki se ei ole pidemmällä tähtäimellä hyvä ratkaisu, mutta menettelee jonkin aikaa. Toki junia siirrettäisiin noilta raiteilta myös Ilmalaan, mutta sillä ei olisi mitään pakkoa. Nykyäänhän osa varikosta on käytännössä asemalaitureilla.

Samaan aikaan on tulossa myös ratapiha- ja asetuslaiteremontti, joka olisi hyvin vaikea ilman Pisaraa, ratapihahan on nykyään hyvin ruuhkainen eikä pelivaraa ole.

Minusta Pisara kannattaakin rakentaa heti, koska silloin ratapiha- ja asetinlaite voidaan korjata helpommin. Ilman Pisaraa on vaarana, että liikennettä joudutaan karsimaan vuosikausien ajaksi, jotta ratapihaa ja asetinlaitetta voidaan uusia sotkematta liikennetta laajemmin.

----------


## Compact

> Nykyäänhän osa varikosta on käytännössä asemalaitureilla.


Tarkennatko hieman näitä väitteitäsi: mitkä asemalaiturit ja kalustomäärät.

----------


## petteri

> Tarkennatko hieman näitä väitteitäsi: mitkä asemalaiturit ja kalustomäärät.


Tarkoitan sitä, että kaupunkiratojen ja muitakin junia pidetään Helsingin aseman laitureilla usein jonkin aikaa seisonnassa eikä niitä heti ajeta laitureilta pois. Usein kaupunkiratojen raiteilla on illalla pitkiäkin junaletkoja, jotka odottavat siirtoa Ilmalan varikolle. Samoin junia usein tuodaan laituriin jo hyvissä ajoin.

Seisottamalla junia asemalaitureilla ei aika hankala reitti Ilmalaan kuormitu niin paljon, vaan sitä voidaan käyttää tasaisemmin. Usein asemilla on järjestelyraiteita hyvin lähellä laitureita, Helsingissä ei ole, mutta laitureita käytetään helpottamaan järjestelyraiteiden puuttumisesta ja huonoista Ilmalan yhteyksistä tulevia haasteita.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tarkoitan sitä, että kaupunkiratojen ja muitakin junia pidetään Helsingin aseman laitureilla usein jonkin aikaa seisonnassa eikä niitä heti ajeta laitureilta pois.


Kyllä, mutta ei ruuhka-aikoihin. Täten asialla ei ole vaikutusta kapasiteettiin.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä, mutta ei ruuhka-aikoihin. Täten asialla ei ole vaikutusta kapasiteettiin.


Ei tuo ihan ei-ruuhka-aikoihinkaan rajoitu. Käsittääkseni Helsingin asemalle tulee aamuruuhkassa enemmän junia kuin voitaisiin ajaa koko päivän läpi. Laitureita siis täytetään junilla ja sitten puretaan ruuhkaa Ilmalaan pahimman aamuruuhkan jälkeen. Eli kyllä laitureita täyttämällä saadaan käyttöön lyhytaikaisesti lisää kapasiteettia. Erityisesti tuota tarvitaan poikkeustilanteissa. Helsinkiinhän tulee aamulla paljon kaukojunia, joissa joskus on paljonkin häiriöitä.

Samalla lailla kaupunkiratojen junat puretaan Helsingin asemalta Ilmalaan vasta kuin iltaruuhka on kunnolla helpottanut. Tuollaisilla käytännöillä saadaan kyllä vähän lisää kapasiteettia, varsinkin ruuhkasuuntaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Laitureita siis täytetään junilla ja sitten puretaan ruuhkaa Ilmalaan pahimman aamuruuhkan jälkeen.


Pääsääntöisesti kylläkin ruuhka-aikaan kalusto kääntyy sellaisenaan Ilmalaan, silloin harvakseltaan kuin ylipäätään Ilmalaan kesken aamuruuhkan ajetaan kalustoa (luokkaa kerran tunnissa). Ruuhka-ajan loppupuolella toki jonkin verran kerätään samalle raiteelle pidempiä letkoja, mutta tällöin siihen on paremmin tilaa. Keravan kaupunkiradan kalustoa ei nykyään enää ajeta ruuhka-aikojen välissä lainkaan Helsingin ja Ilmalan ratapihan väliä, vaan kalustoa harvennetaan Keravan ja Tikkurilan päästä, ja loput vuorot ajetaan ruuhka-ajan junapituuksilla.

----------


## Tidtabell

Hesarin mukaan hallitus teki periaatepäätöksen pisaran toteuttamisesta. Lisäksi ratapihan parannukseen varattiin rahaa.

Linkki vielä valtioneuvoston tiedotteeseen, jonka alalaidasta löytyy liikennehankkeisiin varattuja summia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kun katsoin tuota linkkiä itse valtioneuvoston tiedotteeseen, niin siellä ei liikennehankkeissa Pisaraa mainittu. Kylläkin mukana oli Pasila-Riihimäki -osuuden kapasiteetin lisääminen (150 milj.) Mutta mukana on helmenä aivan kärkihanke: Riihimäen kolmioraide! Se toteutuu! (hinta tosin on vaatimaton 10 milj.) Mukana olevat raidehankkeet näyttävät kaikki varsin perustelluilta: pääratojen routa- ja pehmeikköalueiden korjaukset 85 M, Riihimäen kolmioraide 10 M, YlivieskaIisalmi - Kontiomäki ratayhteyden parantaminen (sähköistys) 90 M, Helsinki-Riihimäki -rataosan kapasiteetin lisääminen 150 M, Bioenergia- ja raakapuukuljetusten turvaaminen (raakapuuterminaalit) 40M, Tie-, meri- ja rautatieliikenteen ohjausjärjestelmien uusiminen 90 M, Helsingin ratapihan toiminnallinen parantaminen 100 M, Imatra-Luumäki kaksoisraide ja ratavälin parantaminen Imatralta Venäjän rajalle, suunnittelu 10 M.

Mukana on myös 30 miljoonaa MAL-hankekokonaisuuksille. Nämä tarkoittavat seutujen ja valtion tekemiä sopimuksia, missä on sovittu maankäytön periaatteista ja siihen liittyvistä liikennehankkeista seudulla. Tällainen sopimus on allekirjoitettu ainakin Tampereen seudulla, eli tämä tarkoittaa valtion mukaantuloa kaupunkiraitiotiehen ja tuossa MAL-sopimuksessa taitaa olla mukana myös paikallisjunaliikenne. Siitä on selvitys juuri valmistumassa ja poikkeuksellisesti siinä on kehityspolku, missä ensimmäisessä vaiheessa yhtenäistetään lippujärjestelmä, toisessa lisätään vuorotarjontaa, kolmannessa hankitaan uutta kalustoa ja aloitetaan liikennöinti joka suuntaan tunnin vuorovälillä ja vasta neljännessä on kallein osa, eli uusien raiteiden rakentaminen. Eli ei näytä lainkaan huonolta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:17 ----------

Ja laitetaan nyt kokoluokkavertailua varten: Länsimetro ja Pisara kumpikin sellaiset miljardi... Kuten varmaan olette huomanneet, Pisaran suhteen mun tunnelmat ovat kaksijakoiset, mutta kyllä jo summia katsomalla näkee, mistä pitää aloittaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun katsoin tuota linkkiä itse valtioneuvoston tiedotteeseen, niin siellä ei liikennehankkeissa Pisaraa mainittu.


On se mainittu otsikon *Kasvupanostuksia uuden yritystoiminnan tukemiseksi* yhteydessä.



> Hallitus teki myös periaatepäätöksen Pisara-radan toteuttamisesta, Riihimäki-Pasila radan 2. vaiheesta, Imatra-Luumäki kaksoisraiteesta sekä ratavälin parantamisesta Imatralta Venäjälle.


Ottaen huomioon Pisarasta vallinneen poliittisen totuuden, tuo maininta ei ole mitään uutta. Kummallisempaa olisi ollut, jos Pisaraa ei olisi mainittu. Kuitenkaan Pisaralle ei luvata rahaa, sillä budjettikehyksen puitteissahan olisi valittava, tehdäänkö se mitä listassa on lueteltu, vai käytetäänkö sama raha Pisaraan eikä tehdä mitään muuta.

Erikoista minusta on vain se, että ei mainita edes Pisaralle luvattua 40 M suunnittelurahaa. Se on sentään aika iso raha, kun sitä verrataan moneen muuhun, mikä listassa on lueteltu.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Erinomainen uutinen, että Pisaran rakentamisesta on nyt päätetty. Kun suunnittelu vaan saadaan valmiiksi ja kaavat sekä luvat kuntoon, rakennustyöt pääsevät alkamaan. Kyllähän tuossa valmistelussa taitaa kuitenkin vähän aikaa vierähtää.

----------


## kouvo

> Erinomainen uutinen, että Pisaran rakentamisesta on nyt päätetty. Kun suunnittelu vaan saadaan valmiiksi ja kaavat sekä luvat kuntoon, rakennustyöt pääsevät alkamaan. Kyllähän tuossa valmistelussa taitaa kuitenkin vähän aikaa vierähtää.


Itselleni jäi tästä hallituksen papyruksesta kyllä sellainen kuva, että Pisaran todellista rakentamispäätöstä ei todellakaan ole vielä taputeltu.

Ja mitähän tämäkin nyt sitten käytännössä tarkoittaa: _Helsinki-Riihimäki -rataosan kapasiteetin lisääminen 150 M_ ? Rahaa laitetaan Lentoradan kanssa täysin päällekäiseen ratkaisuun, eli Lentoradasta ollaan tietoisesti luopumassa (ainakin hyvin pitkäksi aikaa) vai oma henk.koht. veikkaussuosikkini, eli kukaan ei ole taaskaan ajatellut asiaa edes vähää alusta? Pääradan kapasiteettiongelmia ollaan nyt jo typerillä ratkaisuilla surkeasti epäonnistuen yritetty purkaa lähes miljardilla, joten muutamat kymmenet millit jatkon kannalta täysiin turhiin investointeihin eivät ilmeisesti tunnu juuri missään.

----------


## petteri

> Ja mitähän tämäkin nyt sitten käytännössä tarkoittaa: _Helsinki-Riihimäki -rataosan kapasiteetin lisääminen 150 M_ ? Rahaa laitetaan Lentoradan kanssa täysin päällekäiseen ratkaisuun, eli Lentoradasta ollaan tietoisesti luopumassa (ainakin hyvin pitkäksi aikaa) vai oma henk.koht. veikkaussuosikkini, eli kukaan ei ole taaskaan ajatellut asiaa edes vähää alusta? Pääradan kapasiteettiongelmia ollaan nyt jo typerillä ratkaisuilla surkeasti epäonnistuen yritetty purkaa lähes miljardilla, joten muutamat kymmenet millit jatkon kannalta täysiin turhiin investointeihin eivät ilmeisesti tunnu juuri missään.


Eiköhän tuossa kohdassa ole pääosin kyse Kerava - Riihimäki välin lisäraiteista. Eli mahdollisen lentoradan pohjoispuolella pääosin mennään. Pisaraahan ollaan periaatepäätöksen mukaan rakentamassa myös, joten tuohon väliin jää vielä lentoradan mentävä aukko.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:30 ----------

Tälläisiä sivuja löytyy Pasila - Riihimäki välin muutoksista:

http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...sila_riihimaki

http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...sila_riihimaki

----------


## hmikko

> Ja mitähän tämäkin nyt sitten käytännössä tarkoittaa: [...]


Ei pidä kiihtyä. Kuten Petterin linkkaamilta sivuilta näkyy, hanke ei ole Lentoradan kanssa päällekkäinen ja itse asiassa se taitaa olla aika voimakkaasti täydentävä, eli mahdollistaa Lentoradan paremman hyödyntämisen kun sen pohjoispuolella liikenne sujuu paremmin. Lentoradan kanssa oikeasti päällekkäiseenkin hankkeeseen saattaisi hyvinkin olla järkevää tarpeen vaatiessa laittaa 150 milliä, sen verran kaukana tulevaisuudessa ja epävarma Lentorata on.

----------


## kouvo

> Eiköhän tuossa kohdassa ole pääosin kyse Kerava - Riihimäki välin lisäraiteista.


Toivotaan näin. Kirjauksenhan olisi toki tässä tapaksessa voinut tehdä myös niin että se edes auttavasti kuvaisi sitä mitä sen pitäisi, esim.

_Kerava-Riihimäki -rataosan kapasiteetin lisääminen 145 M
Tikkurilan vaihde- ja raiteistomuutokset 5 M_

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:39 ----------




> Lentoradan kanssa oikeasti päällekkäiseenkin hankkeeseen saattaisi hyvinkin olla järkevää tarpeen vaatiessa laittaa 150 milliä, sen verran kaukana tulevaisuudessa ja epävarma Lentorata on.


Saattaa olla, mutta sitten pitäisi myös olla kanttia tehdä päätös, että Lentorataa ei (ainakaan lähitulevaisuudessa) toteutettaisi eikä sen suunnitteluun kaadettaisi jatkuvasti resursseja. Toteutuneita ja suunnitelussa olevia raskasraidehankkeita kun tarkastelee, niin tämän kaltainen toiminta ei kuitenkaan ole ihan sitä ydinosaamista härmäläisessä poliittisessa kulttuurissa.

----------


## late-

> Toivotaan näin. Kirjauksenhan olisi toki tässä tapaksessa voinut tehdä myös niin että se edes auttavasti kuvaisi sitä mitä sen pitäisi, esim.


Hanke on virallisesti ollut nimeltään Pasila-Riihimäki mahdollisesti sen takia, että tuo väli on kaukoliikenteen kannalta selkeä toiminnallinen kokonaisuus merkittävien asemien välillä. Nimi Helsinki-Riihimäki saattaa johtua siitä, että saadaan valtakunnallisesti hyvin tunnistettavat päätepisteet hankkeelle. Onhan hankkeesta myös hyötyä juurikin Helsinkiin asti ulottuvalle kauko- ja taajamajunaliikenteelle eli myös pääkaupunkiseutu hyötyy.

Vai olisikohan muodikkaampaa julistaa, ettei pääkaupunkiseutu hyödy mitenkään pästä periferian junia palvelevasta hankkeesta?

----------


## kouvo

> Nimi Helsinki-Riihimäki saattaa johtua siitä, että saadaan valtakunnallisesti hyvin tunnistettavat päätepisteet hankkeelle.


Mikäli liikenneministeriössä ei osata sijoittaa Keravaa Suomen kartalle niin ei muuta kuin monoa takapuoleen näille valopäille. Kansanedustajat voivat puolestaan pistää avustajansa tekemään tutkimustyötä jos sattuivat olemaan hammaslääkärissä silloin kun kansakoulussa käsiteltiin Uudenmaan lääniä.

----------


## late-

> Kansanedustajat voivat puolestaan pistää avustajansa tekemään tutkimustyötä jos sattuivat olemaan hammaslääkärissä silloin kun kansakoulussa käsiteltiin Uudenmaan lääniä.


Julkaistava hankelista on kuitenkin tarkoitettu ihan koko kansan luettavaksi. En minäkään osaa jokaista pikkupaikkakuntaa pitkin maata luetella ja kartalle sijoittaa. Toiminnallisesti rataosa tosiaan alkaa määritelmästä riippuen joko Helsingin ratapihalta tai Pasilasta eikä Keravalta, vaikka parannukset tehdään Keravan pohjoispuolella.

----------


## kouvo

> Julkaistava hankelista on kuitenkin tarkoitettu ihan koko kansan luettavaksi. En minäkään osaa jokaista pikkupaikkakuntaa pitkin maata luetella ja kartalle sijoittaa. Toiminnallisesti rataosa tosiaan alkaa määritelmästä riippuen joko Helsingin ratapihalta tai Pasilasta eikä Keravalta, vaikka parannukset tehdään Keravan pohjoispuolella.


Onhan siinä hassuttelutiedotteessa hankelistalla mainittu myös mm. Taavetin, Juvan ja Turun :Wink:  kaltaiset metropolit. No joo, antaa olla. Ymmärrän kyllä myös sinun ja valtioneuvoston pointin kirjauksessa, itse pidän sitä vaan typeränä ja epähavainnollisena. [FOLIOHATTU]Ellei sitten tällä kirjauksella ole tarkoitus mahdollistaa rahojen kohdistaminen myös esim. latojen raivaamiseen Pukinmäestä lisäkiskojen tieltä tai puudelinulkoiluttamistunneliin Rautatieasemalta Stockkan Herkkuun.[/FOLIOHATTU]

----------


## late-

> Ellei sitten tällä kirjauksella ole tarkoitus mahdollistaa rahojen kohdistaminen myös esim. latojen raivaamiseen Pukinmäestä lisäkiskojen tieltä tai puudelinulkoiluttamistunneliin Rautatieasemalta Stockkan Herkkuun.


Nähdäkseni enemmän niin päin, että näin kirjattuna hankkeen voidaan sanoa hyödyttävän sekä blokkia "pääkaupunkiseutu" että blokkia "muu Suomi". Niinhän asia oikeastaan onkin.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Määritelmän Helsinki  Riihimäki alle voi myös tulla eräät muutokset Tikkurilassa ja Pasilassa. Keski-Pasilassa on jo käynnissä autopikajuna-aseman rakentaminen ja siihen liittyvät raide- ja laiturijärjestelyt. Tässä yhteydessä Pasilan laituri 5B otetaan laajempaan käyttöön liittämällä se pohjoispäästään Päärataan.
Nykyisin raide on Ilmalan huoltoliikenteen käytössä. Jos sitä vastaisuudessa käyttää suuremmassa mitassa Pääradan junat, voi huoltoliikenne häiriintyä. Tämän vuoksi on Pasilan aseman länsilaitaan suunniteltu lisälaituria. Tarkoitus on siirtää tässä yhteydessä Rantaradan suunnan raiteita yksi pykälä länteen päin, minkä vuoksi ristikkosillat joudutaan ainakin osittain uusimaan. Tästä oli noin kuukausi sitten Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa kaavamuutosesitys. Itse toteutuksesta ei liene lopullista päätöstä. 
Samalla täytyy Pasilan eteläpäähän rakentaa Pääradalta vaihdeyhteys raiteelle 5B (numerointi muuttunee!). Vastaavanlainen järjestely on myös tulossa Tikkurilaan. Siellä vaihteistoa muuttamalla raiteet 1  4 tulevat kaukoliikenteen käyttöön ja Kehäradalle ja Keravan kaupunkiradalle jäävät raiteet 5 ja 6. Näiden muutosten ansiosta Pääradan junaväli voidaan tihentää 4 minuuttiin, kun Pasila jaTikkurila voivat ottaa vastaan junia tiheämpään tahtiin. Teoreettinen junakapasiteetti olisi 15 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa; käytännön maksimijunamäärä lienee noin 12.
http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...a/keski_pasila
Juha

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Niin, lisäraidettahan tarvitaan vasta Keravalta eteenpäin, koska sinne asti junat ajavat samaa nopeutta. Tämä hanke liittyy myös ratapihan ahtauteen. Viikko sitten meille esiteltiin koulussa, kuinka tuon päärautatieaseman ratapihan käyttö oikein suunnitellaan, ja ongelma lähtee siitä, että asemalle saapuvat ja sieltä lähtevät vuorot tulevat annettuina, suunnittelijan tehtäväksi jää löytää jokaiselle tulevalle rungolle jokin sopiva vuoro, missä se voi jatkaa asemalta pois. (tai siirtää se Ilmalaan, tietenkin) Kun sopivaa lähtöä ei välttämättä ole heti kohdalla, on runkoja jonkin verran seisotettava. Mutta lähtevät ja tulevat vuorot tulevat annettuina, koska pääradan kapasiteetti on täysin käytössä ja sekaliikenteessä. Aikatauluslotteihin ei voi oikein tehdä muutoksia ilman, että koko järjestelmä suunnitellaan uusiksi. Jos kolmas raide Keravalta eteenpäin toteutuu, saadaan lisävapautta aikataulusuunnitteluun, jolloin voidaan aikataulut ehkä tehdä niin, että kaikki Helsinkiin tulevat lähijunarungot ovat "läpiajavia", siis jatkavat suoraan Helsingistä eteenpäin.

Tässä näkyy perusongelma: jos ratakapasiteetti käytetään täysimääräisesti, niin silloin laitureiden käyttö on tehotonta, jos taas optimoidaan laiturien käyttö, niin ratakapasiteettiä ei voi käyttää tehokkaasti. Tai jos kumpaakin yritetään yhtä aikaa, niin silloin aikatauluista tulee joustamattomia, eikä niitä voida sopeuttaa kysyntään. Ja niin edelleen... Minkä tahansa yksittäisen osan voi optimoida, mutta "sotku" täytyy siivota aina johonkin toiseen osaan.

Minun nähdäkseni yleisesti on vain kaksi järkevää vaihtoehtoa: joko liikennöintikuvio on äärimmäisen simppeli, kuten metrolla, eikä se koskaan muutu, jolloin rataa ja asemia voidaan käyttää maksimaalisen tehokkaasti, tai sitten mitään järjestelmän osaa ei pyritä käyttämään hyvin lähellä sen teoreettista maksimia, tavoitellaan vaikka 80% käyttöastetta. Kun joka osajärjestelmässä on hieman pelivaraa, niin sovittelemalla päästäneen melko lähelle kokonaisoptimia. Aika harvoin kokonaisoptimi on minkään yksittäisen osan optimi.

----------


## teme

Rapparia pukkaa, luonnos PISARA-radan vaikutukset pintaliikenteeseen



> Työssä on pyritty muodostamaan pintaliikenteen linjasto, jolla säästetään merkittävästi vuosittaisissa liikennöintikustannuksissa, mutta joka tuottaa matkustajille matka-ajaltaan nykyistä paremman linjaston. Raitio- ja bussiliikenteen liikennöintikustannussäästöt ovat noin 15,5 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.
> 
> Suunnitelmassa on esitetty lännen suunnan linjojen katkaisemista Mäntymäkeen, Tuusulanväylän suunnan linjojen katkaisemista Käpylään ja Lahdenväylän suunnan linjojen katkaisemista Kalasatamaan. Lännen ja Lahdenväylän suunnasta säilyisi kuitenkin suoria yhteyksiä edelleen keskustaan asti linjoilla, joiden vaikutusalueilta ei ole raideyhteyttä....
> 
> Sekä Mäntymäkeen että Käpylään pitää rakentaa suunnitelman myötä uudet terminaalit. Kalasataman terminaaliin ei synny muutostarpeita aiempiin suunnitelmiin nähden. Molemmat uudet terminaalit mahdollistavat hyvät vaihtoyhteydet raideliikenteeseen. Käpylän terminaali on alustavissa tarkasteluissa mitoitettu kuudelle lähtölaiturille ja Mäntymäki seitsemälle. Uusien terminaalien rakennuskustannukset ovat noin 13 miljoonaa euroa. Pisara-rata tarjoaa mahdollisuuden vähentää Rautatientorin ja Elielin terminaaleihin päättyvän bussiliikenteen määrää ja tarjoaa näin vapautuvaa arvokasta keskustatilaa muille keskustatoiminnoille.


http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...35AA/Liite.pdf

Tämähän kuulostaa oikein hyvältä, pitänee lukea kokonaan.

----------


## 339-DF

On siellä yhtä sun toista hyvää, Käpylän liityntäterminaali ja ykkönen sinne 5 min vuorovälillä, noin esimerkiksi.

Emme-malleista olivat löytäneet sellaista kivaa kuin bussit 17 ja 47. On tosi luotettavia noi emmetykset tosiaan, kun lähtöoletukset on tota luokkaa.  :Smile: 

Ehkä paras anti koskee nollajokeria. Ovat jotenkin pystyneet perustelemaan, että 58 ei tarvitse kulkea Kalasatamaa pidemmäs itään. Jos tuo menee läpi, niin siitä saa jo aika helposti ratikan. Tosin en oikein ymmärrä tuota lopputulosta, luulisi Meikusta kulkevan aika monen Itä-Helsinkiin asti. Vaikka Emme ei varmaan ymmärrä sitä, kun ei se ymmärrä Kumpulan kampuksestakaan mitään.

----------


## teme

DF, työntäisikö malli esim. Herttoniemi - Meilahti matkustajan metrolla Kamppiin, ja siitä Meikkuun? Jos olisi ratikka Kamppi - Meikku niin ostaisin.

Kommentteja bussiterminaaleihin.



> Mäntymäen terminaaliin liittyy merkittävä toiminnallinen haaste. Pohjoisesta terminaaliin tulevien bussien täytyy kääntyä vasemmalle yli Mannerheimintien joko Eino Leinon kadun kohdalla tai heti vanhan messuhallin eteläpuolella. Tämä kääntyminen hidastaa Mannerheimintien liikennettä sekä edellyttää muutoksia liikennevaloihin ja kaistajärjestelyihin. Molemmissa liittymävaihtoehdoissa on syytä muuttaa Mannerheimintien etelään johtavan ajoradan vasen kaista bussikaistaksi, jolta kääntyminen terminaaliin tapahtuisi. Mannerheimintielle ei ole mahdollista lisätä erillistä kaistaa vasemmalle kääntyviä varten..


En tajua. Miksei Mannerhemintien - Reijolankatu - Urheilukatu? Vaihto kolmoseen ja seiskaan KELAn pysäkillä. Urheilunkadun voinee muuttaa joukkoliikennekaduksi jossa on tontille ajo sallittu.

----------


## j-lu

->Jos jotain en tuossa Pisara-selvityksessä ymmärrä, on se, että miksi Hakaniemi on otettu linjausvaihtoehdoissa annettuna? Ei nimittäin selvinnyt selvityksestä. Joo, seillä on varaus ja jo louhittu asemaa, mutta Sörnäinen olisi silti paljon parempi paikka asemalle. Sen maantieteellinen sijainti on parempi. Hakaniemi on nimensä mukaan suurelta osin veden ympäröimä niemi. Sörnäisten metroasema taas on keskellä tiheästi rakennettua kaupunkia. Kalasataman rakentamisen jälkeen Sörnäinen kilpailee Kampin kanssa siitä, kumman ympärille on rakennettu eniten kerrosneliöitä kilometrin säteellä asemasta - Hakaniemi kilpailee Rautatieaseman kanssa siitä, kumman ympärillä on eniten nupukiveä, puistoa ja merta. 

Alppilan aseman selvittäminen oli siinä mielessä järkevää, että Hesarin pojoispuolelta alkaa olla kovin pitkä matka Hakiksen metroasemalla. Esimerkiksi Ruoholahteen mennessä suurempi osa alppiharjulaisista taitaa käyttää kasia kuin metroa. Silti, jos yhdellä asemalla pitää pärjätä, niin miksi se on sijoitettava alueen kulmaan? 

Sörnäisissä on myös paremmat vaihtoyhteydet kantakaupungissa liikuttaessa ja paremmat edellytykset kehittää vaihtoyhteyksiä. Kylän ainoa poikittainen raitiovaunulinja kulkee nykyisellään Hämääntieltä Sörnäisten aseman yläpuolitse Hesarille ja lisäksi Sörnäinen on modernin raitiovaun rakentamisen kannalta otollisten väylien (Hämeentien, Mäkelänkadun, Teollisuuskaudn ja Hesarin) solmukohta. Hakaniemellä on etunaan pari Kallion kujia kiemurtelevaa museoraitiolinjaa. Ei lennä.

Jos veronmaksajien rahoilla louhitaan miljardin edestä tunnelia ja kolme asemaa, niin sietäisi vähän kattavammin ja paremmin selvittää minne louhitaan.

----------


## hmikko

Eiköhän syynä siihen. että Pisara ei mene Sörnäisiin, ole raha. Kuten ketjussa on todettu, Mini-Pisara on saatu selvityksissä yhteiskunnallisesti kannattavan näköiseksi erinäisin konstein. Pidemmän Alppila-version numerot näyttivät heikommilta ja oletettavasti vielä pitempi Sörnäisten kautta kulkeva Pisara ei ainakaan paranna tilannetta. Kannattavuusluvut tietysti ovat vaan kannattavuuslukuja, mutta niiden perässä näissä asioissa nähtävästi juostaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Pidemmän Alppila-version numerot näyttivät heikommilta ja oletettavasti vielä pitempi Sörnäisten kautta kulkeva Pisara ei ainakaan paranna tilannetta.


Alppila-version numerot näyttivät heikommilta kärjistäen siksi, että siinä on yksi huonosti sijoitettu asema enemmän. 

Nopeasti mittailtuna Sörnäisten kautta kulkeva linjaus olisi noin kilometrin kaksi pidempi - riippuen vähän vaadituista kaarresäteistä ja tarvittavista mutkista - jos liityntä päärataan tehdään Eläintarhan kohdilta. Ei se millään maksa enempää kuin satamiljoonaa eikä hankkeen kannattavuus voi sellaiseen summaan kaatua, jos nyt on laskettu, että se maksaa itsensä takaisin alle 20:ssä vuodessa. 

Helsingissä ja lähinnä KSV:ssä pitäisi nyt herätä visioimaan, miten ja millä linjauksella Pisarasta saadaan paras hyöty irti, eikä vaan tyytyä siihen, mitä muut laskevat.

----------


## hylje

> Alppila-version numerot näyttivät heikommilta kärjistäen siksi, että siinä on yksi huonosti sijoitettu asema enemmän


Eikös tältä pohjalta parhaat numerot nouse asemattomasta Pisara-radasta?

----------


## Peba

Pisararadan suunnittelu tuntuu insinöörityön irvikuvalta. Mieleen tulee erilaisia muissa maissa näkemiäni ratkaisuja, joista osa voisi sopia myös Helsinkiin. Esim: 
1. huippulaadukas liikenteenohjausjärjestelmä, joka mahdollistaisi lähiliikenteen käyttämille raiteille metromaisen lyhyen vuorovälin
2. kaksikerroksinen rata, jossa lähiliikenneasema on kaukoliikenneaseman alla, 
3. metron haara Pasilaan, 
4. pikaratikka N-junien tilalle, 
5. laajempi pikaratikkaverkosto, joka kohtaa Pasilassa 

Jostain kumman syystä tuntuu siltä, että ollaan a priori valittu, että olisi kiva tehdä luuppi Helsingin alle ja tätä ei verrata muuhun kuin täyteen välinpitämättömyyteen. Voi toki olla, että jokainen vaihtoehto on vielä huonompi, mutta en kyllä itse poliitikkona pureskelisi moista ajatusta nielemättä.

----------


## hmikko

> Eikös tältä pohjalta parhaat numerot nouse asemattomasta Pisara-radasta?


Antero A on tässä ketjussa esittänyt, miten mini-Pisaran laskelmat on tehty. Vertailussa ei ollut nollavaihtoehtoa, jossa jatketaan nykyisen kaltaista liikennettä raiteilla, vaan lähdettiin olettamasta, että Päärautatieasemalle ei mahdu ja "nollavaihtoehdossa" lähijunien pääteasema oli Pasila.

----------


## Peba

Aika hyvä nollavaihtoehto. Jos siis haluaa vertailla itseään johokin ihan järjettömään. Muutoin käsittämätön.

----------


## j-lu

> Eikös tältä pohjalta parhaat numerot nouse asemattomasta Pisara-radasta?


Hassu  :Very Happy: 

Entä jos sijoitettaisiin niitä asemia järkevästi? Itse kyllä uskon, että Helsingin alle saattaa ihan oikeasti olla perusteltua louhia tunnelia, jopa teräspyöräiselle raskaalle sähköjunalle. Ideaalitilanteessa tietysti ei, tai ainakin järjestelmä olisi ihan toisenlainen, mutta koska realiteetit (lähinnä autoilun suhteen) ja jo tehdyt virheet, niin nyt sitten puhutaan Pisarasta.

Nykyisessä Pisarasuunnitelmassa vaan ei tunnu olevan Helsingin kannalta mitään järkeä. Järkeä tuntuu olevan vain ja ainoastaan tunnelinlouhijan kannalta: rakennetaan sen pituinen silmukka johon on varaa ja joka menee asiasta päättävissä elimissä läpi ja sijoitetaan pari asemaa hyvältä kuulostaville kohdille. Ongelmaksi tulee se, että kun rakennetaan minisilmukka, niin asemia ei saada järkeville kohdille. Töölön ja Hakaniemen asemat ovat molemmat noin kilometrin päässä lähijunien nykyisistä pysähdyspaikoista rautatieasemalla, 

Jos nyt haluttaisiin rakentaa kerralla kunnolla, niin Pisarassa rakennettaisiin Töölön metro lähijunilla ja paluusilmukalla. Se tarkoittaisi linjausta Huopalahdesta, pitäisi selvittää mitä kautta, mutta jokatapauksessa niin, että loppulinja olisi tyyliä: Meilahti, Töölö, Kamppi, tarpeeksi etelään, mahdollisesti pari väliasemaa ja Pasilaan Sörnäisten kautta. Hinta olisi vähintään tuplat tai triplat nykyisestä, mutta onko se sitten niin paljon rahaa siitä, ettei tarvitse kuulla enää höpinöitä Viikin metrosta tai muistakaan tunneleista. Tuon jälkeen ei millään simulaattorilla löytyisi enää uusia kannattavia tunnelilinjauksia Helsingin alle. Se olisi siinä, valmis.

Homman voisi toteuttaa myös osissa niin, että ensin tultaisiin Huopalahdesta Kamppiin, josta junat kääntyisivät takaisin. Olleellista olisi se, että edes aloitettaisiin tekemään jotain kunnolla, vaikka sitten osissa, sen sijaan, että rakennetaan näitä puolivillaisia viritelmiä, joita paikkaillaan uusilla puolivillaisilla viritelmillä ja lopputulos on paljon huonosti linjattua tunnelijunaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Jos nyt haluttaisiin rakentaa kerralla kunnolla, niin Pisarassa rakennettaisiin Töölön metro lähijunilla ja paluusilmukalla. Se tarkoittaisi linjausta Huopalahdesta, pitäisi selvittää mitä kautta, mutta jokatapauksessa niin, että loppulinja olisi tyyliä: Meilahti, Töölö, Kamppi, tarpeeksi etelään, mahdollisesti pari väliasemaa ja Pasilaan Sörnäisten kautta. Hinta olisi vähintään tuplat tai triplat nykyisestä, mutta onko se sitten niin paljon rahaa siitä, ettei tarvitse kuulla enää höpinöitä Viikin metrosta tai muistakaan tunneleista. Tuon jälkeen ei millään simulaattorilla löytyisi enää uusia kannattavia tunnelilinjauksia Helsingin alle. Se olisi siinä, valmis.


Muistutan tästä visiosta, joka on edelleen hieno: http://jlf.fi/f20/2159-pohjoinen-met...html#post53451



> Miten olisi tällainen laajennettu Pisara-vaihtoehto:
> 
> Pääradan suunnasta tultaessa rata kaartuisi vasemmalle tunneliin:
> - Käpylän uusi asema olisi tunnelissa (n. Käpyläntien ja Koskelantien risteyksessä).
> - Rata kaartuisi Itä-Pasilan alta
> - Pasilassa asema olisi poikittain nykyisen aseman alla, suunnitellun metroaseman kohdalla
> - Rata jatkuu Meilahteen, jossa asema olisi metroasemalle kaavaillulla paikalla.
> - Seuraava asema olisi Ooppera, nykyisen Pisara-suunnitelman mukaisesti.
> - Kamppi, asema olisi suunnitellun metroaseman paikalla.
> ...

----------


## raid

> A-, M-, K- ja I-junille kaavailtu Pisararata kuljettaa matkustajia 2020-luvulla kolmelle uudelle maanalaiselle juna-asemalle: Töölöön, Hakaniemeen sekä Forumin alle sijoittuvalle Keskustan asemalle. Koska nämä junat kuljettavat valtaosan lähiliikenteen matkustajista, Helsingin päärautatieaseman lasketaan menettävän noin 70 prosenttia ruuhka-aikojen matkustajavirroista. Lähde:vartti


http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...an_avautuessa/


En tiedä kannattaako tuolainen onhan metro jo ja ollut kätevää kun kaikki junat aina samassa paikassa.

----------


## hmikko

> En tiedä kannattaako tuolainen onhan metro jo ja ollut kätevää kun kaikki junat aina samassa paikassa.


Nimenomaan vaihdon metroon pitäisi helpottua, kun Pisaran keskusta-asema on lähempänä metrolaituria kuin lähiliikenteen nykyiset laiturit ja lisäksi tulee vaihtomahdollisuus Hakaniemeen. Aika pitkiä liukuporras/käytäväreittejä vaihto maan alla keskustassa silti kulkee.

----------


## 339-DF

> En tiedä kannattaako tuolainen onhan metro jo ja ollut kätevää kun kaikki junat aina samassa paikassa.


Enemmän ne samassa paikassa ovat, kun ovat kaikki siellä maan alla. Joka haluaa vaihtaa Martsarin junasta Oulun pendoliinoon tekee sen Pasilassa. Nykyään ei ole juuri käytännön etua siitä, että M-junat seisovat Töölönlahdella ja I-junat Kaisaniemen puistossa.

----------


## kompura

> Nimenomaan vaihdon metroon pitäisi helpottua, kun Pisaran keskusta-asema on lähempänä metrolaituria kuin lähiliikenteen nykyiset laiturit ja lisäksi tulee vaihtomahdollisuus Hakaniemeen. Aika pitkiä liukuporras/käytäväreittejä vaihto maan alla keskustassa silti kulkee.


Onkohan Pisaran suunnittelussa tutkittu kunnolla hissien käyttämistä todella massiivisten liukuportaiden sijasta? Keskustan asemalle on muistaakseni piirretty pitkiä liukuportaita kolmeen eri suuntaan. 

Hissejä on käytössä ainakin Lontoon metrossa usealla asemalla liukuportaiden sijasta (esim. Queensway, Gloucester Road). Matkustajat saadaan hisseihin tehokkaasti läpivirtausperiaatteella: toisesta päästä ulos ja toisesta sisään. Varatienä on toki perinteiset portaat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onkohan Pisaran suunnittelussa tutkittu kunnolla hissien käyttämistä todella massiivisten liukuportaiden sijasta? Keskustan asemalle on muistaakseni piirretty pitkiä liukuportaita kolmeen eri suuntaan. 
> 
> Hissejä on käytössä ainakin Lontoon metrossa usealla asemalla liukuportaiden sijasta (esim. Queensway, Gloucester Road). Matkustajat saadaan hisseihin tehokkaasti läpivirtausperiaatteella: toisesta päästä ulos ja toisesta sisään. Varatienä on toki perinteiset portaat.


Kompuran ehdotus osoittaa sen kaltaista luovuutta josta henkilökohtaisesti pidän. Harmi että täytyy tyrmätä itse ajatus.

Hissien kapasiteetti tuskin on riittävä (edes) pisaran tarpeisiin. Jos perustellaan että Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetti on loppu ja siksi tarvitaan pisara niin olisi aika typerää rakentaa pisaran kapasiteetille pullonkaula hissien muodossa. Tosin Helsingissä en hämmästyisi enää mistään: täsmälleen sama typeryyshän ollaan nyt tekemässä länsimetron kanssa kun laiturireita lyhennetään.

Lontoossa on jäljellä muutama asema, joilla todellakin käytetään hissejä. Mainittujen asemien lisäksi tulee mieleen ainakin Covent Garden (Piccadilly Linella). Myös Earl's Courtin Piccadilly Linen laiturit ovat muistaakseni hissiyhteyden päässä. Mutta tälle on historialliset syynsä. Kun maailman ensimmäisiä syviä metrolinjoja rakennettiin Lontoossa, käynti laitureille toteutettiin hisseillä. Tämä havaittiin kuitenkin jo hyvin pian pullonkaulaksi ja käyttöön otettiin liukuportaat. Myös jo rakennetuilla asemilla korvattiin hissejä liukuportailla laajennus- ja remonttitöiden yhteydessä. Joillekin asemille on historian kuriositeetteina jäänyt hissit. Useimmiten nämä ovat hiljaisen puoleisia asemia, joille liukuportaiden toteuttaminen tulisi suhteellisesti hyvin kalliiksi. Varmaan sekin vaikuttaa miten laiturit ja lippuhalli sijaitsevat tosiinsa nähden: kun hissit menevät pystysuoraan ja liukuportaat kulmassa niin ihan 1:1 näitä ei pysty korvaamaan. Joissain tilanteissa korvaaminen saattaisi olla erittäin hankalaa ja kallista.

Mutta jos hissit riittäisivät pisaralle niin sitten riittäisi kyllä myös Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetti eli koko pisara olisi turha. Niin kuin oikeastaan onkin: ratapihan käyttöä tehostamalla uudella asetinlaitteella ja VR:n liikennöintikäytäntöjä päivittämällä ratapiha vetäisi nykyistä enemmän junia, ja sitäpaitsi junapituuskaan ei ole nykyään lähellä maksimia eli käytännössä kasvunvaraa on vaikka kuinka paljon jos liikennöinti vain organisoidaan tehokkaasti.

----------


## MaunuHolma

Kunhan kehärata ja länsimetro valmistuvat, voidaan alkaa kieli pitkällä odotella Pisara-rataa. Koska hanke on kallis, kannattanee nyt hioa radan järjestelmädesignia, jotta ei tarvitse katua sitten kun liikenne radalla alkaa.

Aiotussa ratkaisussa on mielestäni kaksi heikkoutta, jotka voivat alkaa hiertää radan valmistuttua:
1. Espoon ja Keravan junien on pakko olla samanpituisia, vaikka suuntien matkustajamäärät olisivat erit. (Silti vaihdottomia matkoja ei tule lisää, sillä on nopeampaa tai yhtä nopeaa vaihtaa junaa Pasilassa.)
2. Kehäradalle tulee tunnin pituinen kiertoaika, joka 10 minuutin vuorovälin ja toistuvan tuntiaikataulun kanssa aiheuttaa 0-10 minuutin pituisen hukka-ajan joka kierrokselle. Hukka-ajan määrä voi muuttua, kun rakennetaan uusia asemia.

Pisaran järjestelmäratkaisusta tulisi vahvempi, jos jompikumpi tai molemmat seuraavista mahdollisuuksista saataisiin lisätyksi budjettiin:
1. Paluusilmukkalinjat: Huopalahden suunnasta juna takaisin Huopalahden suuntaan, ja Tikkurilan suunnasta juna takaisin Tikkurilan suuntaan. (Tämän ansiosta Espoon ja Keravan linjat voisivat olla erilliset, ja Kehäradan kiertoaika pitenisi 2 tuntiin.)
2. Nopeat vaihtoyhteydet yli laiturin Pasilassa: Huopalahden suunnasta Tikkurilan suuntaan,  ja Tikkurilan suunnasta Huopalahden suuntaan.  

Lisäyksillä lienee useita toteuttamisvaihtoehtoja Pasilassa. Mikä on edullisin toteutus, ja onko se yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava?

----------


## hylje

Eritasoratkaisut paluusilmukkaan tuntuvat niitä mielessä pyöritellessä ihan kosmisen isolta projektilta. Pysty- ja vaakakaarteet ovat lähijunilla aika loivia, joten sille tulee kokoa. Koko edellyttää sen tekemistä tunneliin, ja tunnelissa on omat hankaluutensa. On siis varmasti halvempaa ajaa liikaa junia heilurin vähemmän vilkkaaseen päähän.

Inhimillisempi putki olisi rakentaa erilliset kääntöraiteet johonkin Pisaran keskusta-asemaan, josta voidaan päättää ja lähettää lisäliikennettä. Lisäliikennettä voidaan kuitenkin lähettää myös päärautatieasemalta, jossa kapasiteettia riittää nytkin.

Henkilökohtaisesti jos olisi pakko jysäyttää ilmaista tunnelia Helsingissä, rakentaisin sen Huopalahdesta etelään Mannerheimintien suuntaisesti niin pitkälle Helsinginniemelle kuin ilmaista tunnelia riittää. Siitä saisi oikeasti suuria alueita nopean taajamaliikenteen pariin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hissien kapasiteetti tuskin on riittävä (edes) pisaran tarpeisiin. Jos perustellaan että Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetti on loppu ja siksi tarvitaan pisara niin olisi aika typerää rakentaa pisaran kapasiteetille pullonkaula hissien muodossa.


Joo. Pisaran asemat ovat juurikin verkon kuormitetuimpia (Pasila noussee linjojen ruuhkaisimmaksi asemaksi Pisaran myötä, muuten) ja niiden pitää kestää vieläpä 230-metrisen junan purku asemalle. Keskustan asemalle purkautunee tuollaisesta junasta ainakin neljännes kapasiteetista, ja pahimmillaan kahdelta suunnalta yhtä aikaa. Eli vähintään 600 ihmistä. Jos vielä ajatellaan, että yhden edestakaisen hissimatkan odotus on siedettävä (eli hissien pitää kahdella reissulla tuo kuorma pystyä purkamaan), tarvitaan hissejä vähintään 300 hengelle. Todennäköisesti pitäisi varautua vielä paljon isompiin määriin. Väitän, että hintaa tulee liukuportaisiin verrattuna melkoisesti. Jos ihmisiä mahtuu 4 henkeä neliömetrille, kuilujen pinta-ala on jo 75 m2 eli 3 metriä syviä hissejä tarvittaisiin 25 metrin leveydeltä (pl. kuilujen välit). En osaa nyt laskea liukuportaiden kuilun poikkipinta-alaa, mutta väittäisin sen olevan paljon vähemmän. Enkä usko hissin olevan nopeampikaan.

Lontoon hissiasemia vielä yksi: Hampstead Heath. Siellä se on ihan korkeuserojen takia, mutta asema lienee aika hiljainen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:21 ----------




> Eritasoratkaisut paluusilmukkaan tuntuvat niitä mielessä pyöritellessä ihan kosmisen isolta projektilta.


Varsinkin kun niiden hyöty on aika minimaalinen. Niiden käyttö vaikka joka toiselle junalle toki nopeuttaisi matkoja Hakaniemestä länteen ja Töölöstä itään, mutta samalla ne puolittaisivat vuorovälin. Jos oletetaan, että vuoroväli Pisaralla on 5 minuuttia, paluusilmukkajunia menisi vain 10 minuutin välein, eli niitä pitäisi odottaa keskimäärin 5 minuuttia, eli 2,5 minuuttia pidempään kuin jos kaikki junat kulkevat Pisaraa normaalisti. Aikasäästö paluusilmukasta olisi noin 5 minuuttia, eli vuorovälin puolitus hukkaa hyödystä puolet.

Lisäksi paluusilmukkaan ei käytännössä voitaisi ajaa kuin A/K-junat tai Kehäradan MP-junat, mutta ei molempia sekaisin. Muuten vuoroväli ei olisi tasainen. Käytännössä Kehäradan liikennöinti kannattaisi muutenkin jättää ympyrärataa kiertäväksi. Paluusilmukasta ei siis pääsisi suoraan Kehäradan asemille (eli Huopalahden ja Hiekkaharjun välisille).

Jos taas tarkoitus on kääntää kaikki junat takaisin tulosuuntaansa, en ymmärrä sen pointtia. Mikä sen hyöty olisi?

----------


## ultrix

> Pisaran järjestelmäratkaisusta tulisi vahvempi, jos jompikumpi tai molemmat seuraavista mahdollisuuksista saataisiin lisätyksi budjettiin:
> 1. Paluusilmukkalinjat: Huopalahden suunnasta juna takaisin Huopalahden suuntaan, ja Tikkurilan suunnasta juna takaisin Tikkurilan suuntaan. (Tämän ansiosta Espoon ja Keravan linjat voisivat olla erilliset, ja Kehäradan kiertoaika pitenisi 2 tuntiin.)
> 2. Nopeat vaihtoyhteydet yli laiturin Pasilassa: Huopalahden suunnasta Tikkurilan suuntaan,  ja Tikkurilan suunnasta Huopalahden suuntaan.


Ratkaisuja kritisoitiin ihan aiheesta aiemmissa viesteissä, joten ehdotan vielä parempaa:

*Postitorvilinja.* Yksi iso postitorven muotoinen linja, joka lähtee lännessä Kauklahdesta, tekee silmukan Pisaran ja Kehäradan kautta palaten takaisin Pisaraan ja sitten jatkaa Keravalle, ja länteen päinvastoin. Kierrosaika noin 5 h (matka-aika luokkaa 135-140 min KauklahtiHuopalahtiPisaraHiekkaharjuKehärataH  uopalahtiPisaraHiekkaharjuKerava-reitillä, mutta haittaakse?).

Okei, ehkä voi ilmetä jänniä resonanssikaskadeja, kun yksi juna hajoaa linjalle ja myöhästyminen kertautuu verkolla. Mutta kokemuksia voi kysellä varmaan Oslon T-baanalta

----------


## MaunuHolma

> Jos taas tarkoitus on kääntää kaikki junat takaisin tulosuuntaansa, en ymmärrä sen pointtia. Mikä sen hyöty olisi?


Tarkoitin tosiaan, että kaikki junat palaisivat tulosuuntaansa kierrettyään silmukan siten, että Huopalahden suunnasta tulevat kiertäisivät sen yhteen suuntaan, ja Tikkurilan suunnasta tulevat toiseen suuntaan. Mielestäni selitin jo hyödynkin: 1) Espoon ja Keravan linjoja voitaisiin ajaa eripituisilla junilla. 2) Kehäradan kiertoaika pitenisi 2 tuntiin, jolloin kierroksen 0-10 minuutin hukka-aika olisi vain noin 2,5% kiertoajasta eikä noin 5%.

----------


## sub

> 2. Nopeat vaihtoyhteydet yli laiturin Pasilassa: Huopalahden suunnasta Tikkurilan suuntaan,  ja Tikkurilan suunnasta Huopalahden suuntaan.


Tämä voisi olla järjestettävissä ainakin suuntaan Tikkurilasta Huuopalahteen kaivamalla Pisara maan alle jo ennen Pasilan asemaa. Pasilan aseman laiturikapasiteetin ja tästä mahdollisesti aiheutuvan pullonkaulan vuoksi voisi muutenkin olla järkevää aloittaa Pisaran tunnelit jo Pasilan pohjoispuolelta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäyksillä lienee useita toteuttamisvaihtoehtoja Pasilassa. Mikä on edullisin toteutus, ja onko se yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava?


Edullisin toteutus on, kuten Janihyvärisen viestissä oli, Helsingin aseman liikenteen järkeistäminen. Pisara ei ole yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava nykytilanteeseen eli Helsingin pääteasemaan nähden, joten kaikki lisäjärjestelyt vain tekevät Pisarasta vielä enemmän kannattamattoman.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Pisara ei ole yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava nykytilanteeseen eli Helsingin pääteasemaan nähden, joten kaikki lisäjärjestelyt vain tekevät Pisarasta vielä enemmän kannattamattoman.


Lisäjärjestelyvaihtoehtojen kannattamattomuus ei kyllä seuraa mitenkään automaattisesti siitä, että kaavailtu kolmeasemainen Pisara on kannattamaton, mutta juu, uskon, että nämä tässä esitetyt eivät kannattavuutta paranna.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mielestäni selitin jo hyödynkin: 1) Espoon ja Keravan linjoja voitaisiin ajaa eripituisilla junilla. 2) Kehäradan kiertoaika pitenisi 2 tuntiin, jolloin kierroksen 0-10 minuutin hukka-aika olisi vain noin 2,5% kiertoajasta eikä noin 5%.


Kohta 1 pitää paikkansa, joskin Espoon kaupunkiradan jälkeen tarve ei ole älyttömän suuri.

Kohta 2 ei välttämättä pidä paikkaansa. Kehäradalta Töölöön tuleva juna pitää synkata rantaradan 10 minuutin vuorovälin kanssa, tulipa se sitten Vantaankosken radan kautta tai pääradan kautta. Hyvällä tuurilla hukka-aika saattaa lyhentyä, mutta se saattaa myös pidentyä.

Koska nuo eritasoratkaisut olisivat älyttömän kalliita ja lisäksi monimutkaistaisivat linjaston potenssiin kolme, en näe oikein edelleenkään kannattavuutta.

----------


## vristo

Hesarin jutun yhteydessä olleessa kuvassa oli tuollainen pieni pistoraide Alppilan kohdalla. Onko tuollainen todella vai onko kuvassa toimittajien virhe?

http://db.tt/hL7GxNQw

----------


## kompura

> Eli vähintään 600 ihmistä. Jos vielä ajatellaan, että yhden edestakaisen hissimatkan odotus on siedettävä (eli hissien pitää kahdella reissulla tuo kuorma pystyä purkamaan), tarvitaan hissejä vähintään 300 hengelle. Todennäköisesti pitäisi varautua vielä paljon isompiin määriin. Väitän, että hintaa tulee liukuportaisiin verrattuna melkoisesti. Jos ihmisiä mahtuu 4 henkeä neliömetrille, kuilujen pinta-ala on jo 75 m2 eli 3 metriä syviä hissejä tarvittaisiin 25 metrin leveydeltä (pl. kuilujen välit). En osaa nyt laskea liukuportaiden kuilun poikkipinta-alaa, mutta väittäisin sen olevan paljon vähemmän. Enkä usko hissin olevan nopeampikaan.


Keskusta-aseman ongelma on, että se on syvällä, jolloin liukuportaista tulee todella pitkiä ja niissä kuluu paljon aikaa. 600 ihmistä saa jonottaakin hetken ennen kuin pääsee edes portaille. Eikö portaista ole tulossa lähes yhtä pitkiä, kuin Pietarin metrossa, jossa portaissa vierähtää aika tovi? Ehkä pääliikennesuuntaan (Kaivokatu-asema?) olisi hyvä olla liukuportaat mutta pienemmät virrat voisi olla mielekkäämpää kuljettaa hissillä.

Täytyy muistaa, että tuo 600 ihmistä jakautuu useaan suuntaan, jolloin yhdellä isolla hissiasemalla riittäisi kapasiteettia luokkaa 200 per hyväksyttävä odotusaika. Lontoon metron hissit ovat luokkaa 50-60 hengelle mitoitettuja, joten yhdellä päähissiasemalla riittäisi kaksi isoa hissiä tai neljä 25-30 hengen hissiä. 

Hissien verraton etu olisi siinä, että jakelu voisi olla huomattavasti pienipiirteisempää kuin järeillä liukuportailla. Parin pienen hissin asemia voisi ripotella sinne tänne: hissillä voisi päästä suoraan vaikka Stokkalle. Toinen iso etu on kapasiteetin skaalautuvuus kysynnän mukaan: hiljaisena aikana hissit voisivat odotella pääosin toimettomina mutta yksikin matkustaja riittää käynnistämään ison liukuportaan, mikä hukkaa energiaa.

----------


## Albert

Ei kun asemille täytyy laittaa nopeat ja hitaat liukuportaat suuntaansa.
No kai lainsäädäntö estää nopeat liukuportaat. En nyt tiedä nopeuksista (m/s).

----------


## Harri Turunen

Yksi ratkaisu syväasemien muodostamaan ongelmaan olisi rakentaa noihin maanalaiset ostarit ja siten
hajauttaa liikennevirrat useammille pienemmille portaille ja hisseille. Samalla tulisi rahoitettua asemat
liiketilojen vuokrilla. Riippuen asemien tarkasta sijainnista voisi onnistua myös luonnonvalon tuominen
niihin kattoikkunoilla ja valokuiluilla.

----------


## late-

> Keskusta-aseman ongelma on, että se on syvällä, jolloin liukuportaista tulee todella pitkiä ja niissä kuluu paljon aikaa.


Jolloin myös hisseille tulee pitkät kiertoajat ja jokainen hissi pystyy palvelemaan pienempää matkustajamäärää kuin lähempänä pintaa olevalla asemalla.

----------


## mv

> Täytyy muistaa, että tuo 600 ihmistä jakautuu useaan suuntaan, jolloin yhdellä isolla hissiasemalla riittäisi kapasiteettia luokkaa 200 per hyväksyttävä odotusaika. Lontoon metron hissit ovat luokkaa 50-60 hengelle mitoitettuja, joten yhdellä päähissiasemalla riittäisi kaksi isoa hissiä tai neljä 25-30 hengen hissiä.


Tästäpä tuli mieleen visiitti Dubaissa, jossa lentokentän uusimmassa terminaalissa on 4 x 120 hengen hissit, jotka liikennöivät pareittain non-stop tasojen välillä. Niitä ei siis tilata vaan hypätään kyytiin kun hissi osuu kohdalle.

Tässä videota.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ehkä pääliikennesuuntaan (Kaivokatu-asema?) olisi hyvä olla liukuportaat mutta pienemmät virrat voisi olla mielekkäämpää kuljettaa hissillä.


Tämä tietysti on yksi mahdollisuus. Kunhan suuri massa saadaan kuljetettua liukuportailla, ei mikään estä hissikuilujen strategista sijoittelua palvelemaan niche-tarpeita. Säästökeino se ei välttämättä ole, mutta parantaa aseman tavoitettavuutta.

----------


## Albert

> niche-tarpeita.


*Niche* on sivistyssana, joka tarkoittaa erityisen sopivaa  toiminta-aluetta, paikkaa tai lokeroa jollekin asialle, olennolle tai  ihmiselle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> *Niche* on sivistyssana, joka tarkoittaa erityisen sopivaa  toiminta-aluetta, paikkaa tai lokeroa jollekin asialle, olennolle tai  ihmiselle.


Luepa tuota määritelmää alaspäin, kohta "liiketaloudessa":
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niche

----------


## Albert

> Luepa tuota määritelmää alaspäin, kohta "liiketaloudessa":
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niche


No jos se nyt noin hankalaksi menee, niin olkoon. Mä puhun suomea.

*Juche*

----------


## kompura

> Jolloin myös hisseille tulee pitkät kiertoajat ja jokainen hissi pystyy palvelemaan pienempää matkustajamäärää kuin lähempänä pintaa olevalla asemalla.


Pyöritelläänpä vähän lukuja, vaikka erään suomalaisen hissivalmistajan hissiesitteen pohjalta: http://www.kone.com/countries/en_IE/...30.pdf#page=12

21-33 -hengen hissien nopeus voi olla 2,5 m/s, joten 40 m nostokorkeudella matkaan kuluu 16 s + pari sekuntia(?) kiihdytyksiin ja hidastuksiin, eli matka menisi 20 sekunnissa. Jos purkuun ja lastaukseen varaa toiset 20 sekuntia, edestakainen matka menisi 80 sekunnissa. Esim. neljän hissin ryhmässä voisi näin olla lähtö 20 sekunnin välein, ja kapasiteettia olisi 3800-5900 matkustajaa tunnissa per suunta, näin teoriapohjalta arvioiden. Tilaa (kuilun koko) läpikuljettavat hissit tarvitsevat 2,3x3,0m - 2,5x3,3m (leveys x syvyys, 21/33-paikkainen), eli neljän hissin ryhmä tarvitsee tilaa n. 10x3 m.

Nostokorkeus vaikuttaa toki kapasiteettiin, mutta aika vähän: se vaikuttaa vain maksiminopeudella kuljettavaan aikaan, ei purun ja lastauksen nopeuteen. Purun ja lastauksen kannalta pienemmät hissit lienevät parempia kuin isot?

Liikennevirasto arvioi Keskustan aseman käyttäjämääräksi v. 2035 43000/vrk, joten kovin monta 4-hissin ryhmää ei tarvittaisi kaikkienkaan kuljettamiseen. Keskustan asemasuunnitelmassa liukuportaita on itse asiassa piirretty viiteen eri suuntaan... mikä tuntuu hieman ylimitoitetulta.

Onko kenelläkään näkemystä, mitä liukuportaat vs. hissit maksavat, ja paljonko maksaa pystysuoran hissikuilun louhiminen vs. keskijyrkkä vinotunneli liukuportaille?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Liikennevirasto arvioi Keskustan aseman käyttäjämääräksi v. 2035 43000/vrk, joten kovin monta 4-hissin ryhmää ei tarvittaisi kaikkienkaan kuljettamiseen.


Tuo vuorokauden käyttäjämäärä sinänsä ei ole kovin arvokas tieto, koska kapasiteetin määrää ensinnäkin ruuhkatunti, ja silläkin se tulee pulsseissa. Kapasiteetti täytyy siis arvioida siitä, kuinka monta matkustajaa ruuhkatuntina maksimissaan junasta purkautuu. Ja tosiaan vielä kahden suunnan junasta yhtä aikaa. Siksi täytyy katsoa linjojen kuormitusprofiilia. Tarkistamatta muistelen, että lähijunien maksimikuorma on ennen Pasilaa, ja päärautatieasemalle jatkaa siitä noin 60 %. Ja siitä sitten arvioin, että kun toisaalta Pisara tuottaa myös ihan uusia matkoja Töölöstä ja (vähäisemmässä määrin) Hakaniemestä keskusta-asemalle ja toisaalta taas hitunen keskustan kuormitusta siirtyy Töölöön ja Hakaniemeen (mutta suurempi osa Pasilan kuormitusta, väittäisin), keskusta-asemalle tosiaan tulisi noin puolikas junallinen.

Tuosta vuorokauden käyttäjämäärästä jos arvioidaan, että ruuhkatunti on 10 % siitä (aika usein käytetty nyrkkisääntö), saadaan 5 minuutin välein 358 matkustajan pulssi. Se on toki alempi kuin arvioni 600 matkustajasta. Täytyisi ainakin tietää, ovatko lähijunat keskimääräistä ruuhkapainotteisempia. Lisäksi kapasiteetti pitää mitoittaa ruuhkaisimman linjan mukaan. 

Ja tietenkin täytyy muistaa sekin, ettei Pisaran kanssa ole syytä tehdä lyhennettyjen metroasemien virhettä, vaan ottaa huomioon riittävästi kasvua. Kapasiteettia ei tule mitoittaa yhden 20 vuoden päähän tehdyn ennusteen mukaan, vaan moni eri skenaario huomioon ottaen. Jos asemat rakennetaan joka tapauksessa 230-metrisille junille, tulee aseman välityskyky mitoittaa sen mukaan (ottaen siis huomioon linjojen kuormitusprofiilit).

Liukuportaissa on juuri se hyvä puoli, että ne paremmin toimivat kuormituksen vaihdellessa, koska jonoutuminen hidastaa käyttäjien matkaa vain vähän. Hississä taas pitää odottaa se hissin koko edestakainen kierros, vaikkakin monella hissillä lähdöt toki porrastunevat vähän itsestään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:55 ----------




> Esim. neljän hissin ryhmässä voisi näin olla lähtö 20 sekunnin välein, ja kapasiteettia olisi 3800-5900 matkustajaa tunnissa per suunta, näin teoriapohjalta arvioiden.


Eli jos junien kuormitus on 4300 matkustajaa tunnissa ja hissillä olisi sama kapasiteetti, se tarkoittaisi, että viimeiseksi hisseille tulevat ihmiset joutuisivat odottamaan useita minuutteja. Jos se kaksi junaa tulee yhtä aikaa, viimeiset odottavat 5 minuuttia. Se on jo ihan sietämätön odotus. Hissien kapasiteetti on siis pakko mitoittaa paljon isommaksi kuin junien tuntikuormitus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:55 ----------




> Täytyy muistaa, että tuo 600 ihmistä jakautuu useaan suuntaan, jolloin yhdellä isolla hissiasemalla riittäisi kapasiteettia luokkaa 200 per hyväksyttävä odotusaika.


Tätä muuten en ymmärtänyt. Vaikka asemalta lähtee ihmisiä moneen suuntaan, ei se aseman hissien kokonaismäärää muuta. Ihan sama määrä hissejä tarvitaan, olivatpa ne yhdessä ryppäässä tai sitten aseman eri suunnissa.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Pyöritelläänpä vähän lukuja, vaikka erään suomalaisen hissivalmistajan hissiesitteen pohjalta: http://www.kone.com/countries/en_IE/...30.pdf#page=12
> 
> 21-33 -hengen hissien nopeus voi olla 2,5 m/s, joten 40 m nostokorkeudella matkaan kuluu 16 s + pari sekuntia(?) kiihdytyksiin ja hidastuksiin, eli matka menisi 20 sekunnissa. Jos purkuun ja lastaukseen varaa toiset 20 sekuntia, edestakainen matka menisi 80 sekunnissa. Esim. neljän hissin ryhmässä voisi näin olla lähtö 20 sekunnin välein, ja kapasiteettia olisi 3800-5900 matkustajaa tunnissa per suunta, näin teoriapohjalta arvioiden. Tilaa (kuilun koko) läpikuljettavat hissit tarvitsevat 2,3x3,0m - 2,5x3,3m (leveys x syvyys, 21/33-paikkainen), eli neljän hissin ryhmä tarvitsee tilaa n. 10x3 m.



Aika optimistinen näkemys 30 hengen hissin lastausnopeudesta. Onko kukaan teistä hissien puolestapuhujista käynyt testaamassa esimerkiksi niitä Lontoon hissiasemia? Täyttöaste ei ole koskaan lähelläkään optimia ja lastaus ja purku kestää vaikka kuinka. 

Jos halutaan, että pisara on oikeasti nopeampi vaihtoehto kuin maanpäällinen asema, niin siinä tapauksessa pelkän kapasiteetin tuijottaminen ei riitä. Pitää kysyä, kauanko matkustajalla menee päästä maan päälle hissillä, jos hänen kanssaan tulee samaan aikaan X muuta matkustajaa. 

Junalle saapuvat matkustajat tulevat tosiaan melko tasaisesti, mutta junalta tulevat tulevat ryppäinä. Jos tuossa joutuu odottamaan useamman hissin verran, niin Pisaran tuomat matka-aikahyödyt saadaan valumaan kertaheitolla varsin tehokkaasti.

----------


## kompura

> Tätä muuten en ymmärtänyt. Vaikka asemalta lähtee ihmisiä moneen suuntaan, ei se aseman hissien kokonaismäärää muuta. Ihan sama määrä hissejä tarvitaan, olivatpa ne yhdessä ryppäässä tai sitten aseman eri suunnissa.


Tarkoitan sitä, että tuo 600 matkustajaa tuskin rynnistäisi kaikki samalle hissiryhmälle vaan osa lähtisi Kaivokadun suuntaan, osa Kamppiin ja osa Ylioppilastalolle. Yhden hissiryhmän kapasiteetiksi riittäisi siis pieni osa koko matkustajamäärästä. Ajatukseni siis on, että syvälle kaivettaisiin tunnelia jalankulkijoille, ja strategisiin paikkoihin sijoitettaisiin hissejä muutaman kappeleen ryhminä, jolla matkustajat tuotaisiin ylös - ja päinvastoin. Toki yhteensä hissejä tarvitaan sama määrä tai enemmänkin, kun ne hajautetaan eri puolille asemakompleksia. 




> Tuosta vuorokauden käyttäjämäärästä jos arvioidaan, että ruuhkatunti on 10 % siitä (aika usein käytetty nyrkkisääntö), saadaan 5 minuutin välein 358 matkustajan pulssi. Se on toki alempi kuin arvioni 600 matkustajasta. Täytyisi ainakin tietää, ovatko lähijunat keskimääräistä ruuhkapainotteisempia. Lisäksi kapasiteetti pitää mitoittaa ruuhkaisimman linjan mukaan.


Toisaalta ruuhka-aikana pitää minusta sietää vähän ruuhkaisuutta. Jos kapasiteetti mitoitetaan niin, että ruuhka-aikana on mukavan väljää, kaikkina muina aikoina kapasiteettia on aivan hillittömästi liikaa. 




> Ja tietenkin täytyy muistaa sekin, ettei Pisaran kanssa ole syytä tehdä lyhennettyjen metroasemien virhettä, vaan ottaa huomioon riittävästi kasvua. Kapasiteettia ei tule mitoittaa yhden 20 vuoden päähän tehdyn ennusteen mukaan, vaan moni eri skenaario huomioon ottaen. Jos asemat rakennetaan joka tapauksessa 230-metrisille junille, tulee aseman välityskyky mitoittaa sen mukaan (ottaen siis huomioon linjojen kuormitusprofiilit).


Minusta olisi hyvä, että kapasiteettia voisi tarpeen vaatiessa mukauttaa kysyntään melko vähäisin muutoksin. Uusien liukuportaiden rakentaminen on melkoinen urakka, mutta uusia hissikuiluja lienee suhteessa aika helppo rakentaa. Ehkä hissikuilunkin voisi tehdä alkuun ylikokoiseksi niin että tarvittaessa samaan kuiluun voisi asentaa isomman hissin?




> Liukuportaissa on juuri se hyvä puoli, että ne paremmin toimivat kuormituksen vaihdellessa, koska jonoutuminen hidastaa käyttäjien matkaa vain vähän. Hississä taas pitää odottaa se hissin koko edestakainen kierros, vaikkakin monella hissillä lähdöt toki porrastunevat vähän itsestään.


Niin no, toimivat toki, kun niissä on aina täysi kapasiteetti päällä kun ovat käynnissä... Hetkellistä huippukuormitusta ne varmaan sietävät paremmin kuin hissit. Aika harvoin joka portaalla on kaksi ihmistä. Minusta hisseillä tarjonta vastaa paremmin kysynnän vaihteluun, kapasiteettinsa rajoissa.

En tosiaan ehdota mitään yksittäistä hissiä merkittävien ihmismäärien siirtoon. Kyllä tärkeissä hissiryhmissä olisi oltava ainakin joku 3-4 hissiä, jolloin yksi hissi olisi kuormattavana melkein jatkuvasti. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella hisseillä taas pääsisi liikkumaan todella vikkelästi. Kun ei tarvitsisi juuri jonotella, asemalta voisi päästä kadulle jopa minuutissa. Liukuportaissa kestää yhtä kauan, olipa ruuhkaa tai ei. 




> Eli jos junien kuormitus on 4300 matkustajaa tunnissa ja hissillä olisi sama kapasiteetti, se tarkoittaisi, että viimeiseksi hisseille tulevat ihmiset joutuisivat odottamaan useita minuutteja. Jos se kaksi junaa tulee yhtä aikaa, viimeiset odottavat 5 minuuttia. Se on jo ihan sietämätön odotus. Hissien kapasiteetti on siis pakko mitoittaa paljon isommaksi kuin junien tuntikuormitus.


Se ei näyttäisi mitenkään mahdottomalta. Jo yhden 4x21-hengen hissiryhmän kapasiteetiksi tuli vajaa 4000 matkustajaa/tunti. Jo kolmella tuollaisella ryhmällä (esim. yksi Kamppiin, toinen asematunneliin ja kolmas yo-talolle) kapasiteettia olisi liki 12000 tunnissa, per suunta. Jos ryhmiin laittaisi 6x33-hengen hissejä, kapasiteettia olisi jo liki 27000/tunti. Riittäisi varmaan vappunakin.  :Smile:

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Edullisin toteutus on, kuten Janihyvärisen viestissä oli, Helsingin aseman liikenteen järkeistäminen. Pisara ei ole yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattava nykytilanteeseen eli Helsingin pääteasemaan nähden, joten kaikki lisäjärjestelyt vain tekevät Pisarasta vielä enemmän kannattamattoman.
> 
> Antero


Jos tavoitteeksi asetettaisiin joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuuden kasvattaminen suhteessa yksityisautoilla tehtäviin matkoihin, niin kyllä varmasti Helsingin seudulta löytyisi paljon parempia investointikohteita kuin Pisara-rata. Tuolla tavalla tarkasteltuna ei Länsimetrokaan ole kaikkein parhaita hankkeita, vaikka kyllä sillä omat hyvät puolensa onkin. Jos junaliikenteen toimivuus Helsingin päässä voidaan turvata halvemmilla ratkaisuilla, niin ei Pisaraa kannata ainakaan pariin seuraavaan vuosikymmeneen rakentaa. Varsinkaan kun junarata Porvoon, Lohjan, Klaukkalan tai vaikka Hyrylän suuntaan ei taida lähiaikoina toteutua.

----------


## kompura

> Aika optimistinen näkemys 30 hengen hissin lastausnopeudesta. Onko kukaan teistä hissien puolestapuhujista käynyt testaamassa esimerkiksi niitä Lontoon hissiasemia? Täyttöaste ei ole koskaan lähelläkään optimia ja lastaus ja purku kestää vaikka kuinka.


Olen käynyt, ja minusta ne ovat toimineet yllättävänkin jouhevasti, varsinkin kun huomioi, että joukossa on yleensä melkoinen joukko ihmetteleviä turisteja. On kyllä totta, että täyttöaste jää yleensä melkoisesti nimelliskuormasta. Toisaalta voisi epäillä, että ruuhka-aikoina matkustajat osaavat toimia järkevämmin. Parannettavaa olisi matkustajien opastuksessa, 70-luvun kyltit eivät ole selkeimpiä mahdollisia. Ehkäpä hissifirmoilla voisi olla näkemyksiä, miten isoja ihmisvirtoja ohjataan tehokkaasti?




> Jos halutaan, että pisara on oikeasti nopeampi vaihtoehto kuin maanpäällinen asema, niin siinä tapauksessa pelkän kapasiteetin tuijottaminen ei riitä. Pitää kysyä, kauanko matkustajalla menee päästä maan päälle hissillä, jos hänen kanssaan tulee samaan aikaan X muuta matkustajaa.


Totta. Sitäpä taisin alkuun kysyäkin, että onko nykyaikaisen hissivaihtoehdon toimivuus ja kustannukset selvitetty. Oma näppituntuma on, että pahimpien ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella hissillä olisi asemalta kadulla paljonkin liukuportaita nopeammin. Jos huipputunti on 10% matkustajista niin etu voisi koskea 90% matkustajista? Paras vaihtoehto voisi hyvinkin olla jonkinlainen hybridi, jossa on 1-2 liukuporrasta ja muuten hissejä.

----------


## Compact

> *Niche* on sivistyssana, joka tarkoittaa erityisen sopivaa  toiminta-aluetta, paikkaa tai lokeroa jollekin asialle, olennolle tai ihmiselle.





> Luepa tuota määritelmää alaspäin, kohta "liiketaloudessa":
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niche


Ei se voi olla sivistyssana, koska en ole itsekään kuunaan päivänä tuollaista kuullut. Tuollaisten sanojen käyttö - ja vastaavien joukkoliikenteeseen liittymättömien tyhmien sanojen käyttö - pitäisi olla täällä ankarasti kiellettyä. Täällä keskustelevat ja käyvät päivittämässä tietojaan joukkoliikenneihmiset, eivät "liiketalouden mestarit". Muuten tämä menee visioksi, eli mitä se on: harhanäky.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei se voi olla sivistyssana, koska en ole itsekään kuunaan päivänä tuollaista kuullut. Tuollaisten sanojen käyttö - ja vastaavien joukkoliikenteeseen liittymättömien tyhmien sanojen käyttö - pitäisi olla täällä ankarasti kiellettyä. Täällä keskustelevat ja käyvät päivittämässä tietojaan joukkoliikenneihmiset, eivät "liiketalouden mestarit". Muuten tämä menee visioksi, eli mitä se on: harhanäky.


Tämä on täysin jokapäiväinen ja kristallinkirkkaan selvä sana minulle. Tosin opiskelin pääaineenani kansainvälistä markkinointia, joten se voi vaikuttaa... Minulla ei ole mitään korvaavaa sanakandidaattia sen tilalle ja tuntuisi tyhmältä olla ilmaisematta haluamaansa asiaa sen vuoksi että sopivaa sanaa ei löydy. Tämä muistuttaa vähän samaa keskustelua, joka joskus takavuosina käytiin hubi-sanan käytöstä. Sekin on ihan tavallinen sana esim. lentoliikenteen yhteydessä.

Miten voidaan muuten edes ehdottaa päätettäväksi, että markkinointi ei liity joukkoliikenteeseen? Totta kai se liittyy, ainakin pitäisi liittyä. Samoin infran suunnitteluun: siinä pyritään vastaamaan jonkin markkinasegmentin tarpeisiin ja sitä kautta markkinointiterminologia tulee automaattisesti relevantiksi.
_
(Yleistä valitusta, skipatkaa tämä vapaasti: Mikä ihme siinä on, että Suomessa yleensäkin ollaan sitä mieltä että talouden ja markkinoinnin käsitteet ja opit ovat spesiaalitietoutta, jota ei tavallisen ihmisen odoteta tuntevan? Kaikessa Amerikkaa ei voi ihannoida, mutta ainakin siellä tavallinen kadunmieskin tietää perusasiat taloudesta. No joo, eivät välttämättä tiedä ulkomaailmasta kauheasti, mutta edes taloudesta. Suomessa ei opeteta koulussa edes oman talouden hoitoa kunnolla, saati ymmärtämään suurempia talouden lainalaisuuksia.)_

----------


## Compact

> Tämä on täysin jokapäiväinen ja kristallinkirkkaan selvä sana minulle. Tosin opiskelin pääaineenani kansainvälistä markkinointia, joten se voi vaikuttaa... Minulla ei ole mitään korvaavaa sanakandidaattia sen tilalle ja tuntuisi tyhmältä olla ilmaisematta haluamaansa asiaa sen vuoksi että sopivaa sanaa ei löydy. Tämä muistuttaa vähän samaa keskustelua, joka joskus takavuosina käytiin hubi-sanan käytöstä. Sekin on ihan tavallinen sana esim. lentoliikenteen yhteydessä.
> 
> Miten voidaan muuten edes ehdottaa päätettäväksi, että markkinointi ei liity joukkoliikenteeseen? Totta kai se liittyy, ainakin pitäisi liittyä. Samoin infran suunnitteluun: siinä pyritään vastaamaan jonkin markkinasegmentin tarpeisiin ja sitä kautta markkinointiterminologia tulee automaattisesti relevantiksi.


Hub nyt onkin liikennetermi, mutta että "niche".
Laitapa jostain kopypeistaus, missä se on joukkoliikennefoorumin teeman mukaisesti käytössä, edes sivulauseessa...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hub nyt onkin liikennetermi, mutta että "niche".
> Laitapa jostain kopypeistaus, missä se on joukkoliikennefoorumin teeman mukaisesti käytössä, edes sivulauseessa...





> Tekemällä samalla tavalla kuin kaikki muut ei menesty. Tuotteen pitää olla jotenkin parempi kuin kilpailijansa, jotta asiakassegmentti löytyy. Onnibusin niche on lippujen lähtökohtainen halpuus ja suorat reitit sekä keskustasta että aluekeskuksista toisen kaupunkiseudun keskustaan ja/tai aluekeskuksiin.





> Jos rakennetaan vielä korkeampaa ja/tai tiiviimpää, saadaan niche-palveluitakin?
> Yksityiset palvelut, etenkin niche-palvelut lisääntyvät progressiivisesti (ylilineaarisesti) asukastiheyden kasvaessa? Tämä palvelee kauempanakin asuvia: seudulle tulee palveluita, joita ei muuten olisi lainkaan (seudulla? Suomessa? maailmassa?)


Ja vielä yleisesti LVM:n hallinnonalalta:




> Vastaavasti raportissa esitetään, että osavaltakunnallisten niche-kanavien määrää voisi vähentää, sillä niiden saaminen kannattavaksi on tulevaisuudessa aiempaa haasteellisempaa internetkilpailun vuoksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä on täysin jokapäiväinen ja kristallinkirkkaan selvä sana minulle ... Minulla ei ole mitään korvaavaa sanakandidaattia sen tilalle ja tuntuisi tyhmältä olla ilmaisematta haluamaansa asiaa sen vuoksi että sopivaa sanaa ei löydy.


Aloitetaanko siitä, että koko viestisi oli aikalailla turha, eikä tuonut mitään lisää keskusteluun. Tiivistettynä: liukuportailla massat ja hissejä erityistarpeisiin. Mutta hei! niinhän on nyttenkin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aloitetaanko siitä, että koko viestisi oli aikalailla turha, eikä tuonut mitään lisää keskusteluun. Tiivistettynä: liukuportailla massat ja hissejä erityistarpeisiin. Mutta hei! niinhän on nyttenkin.


Pointtini oli että sillä järjestelyllä ei saavuteta säästöjä (kuten oli esitetty) vaan pelkästään parempaa palvelua. Mielestäni tuo on ajatus.

Tämä keskustelu terminologiasta sen sijaan on mielestäni turha, ja tämän voisi siirtää off-topic -alueelle.

----------


## Compact

> Tämä keskustelu terminologiasta sen sijaan on mielestäni turha, ja tämän voisi siirtää off-topic -alueelle.


Tosiaan, se "niche" on minunkin mielestäni todella täysin turhaa "snobbailua". Sen saa poistaa ja halutessa laittaa vaikka "monumentiksi" sinne "off-topic" -alueelle.

----------


## hylje

Kyllä keskustelupalstalla pitää olla valmis omaksumaan uusia sanoja. Joukkoliikenne on poikkitieteellistä puuhaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tosiaan, se "niche" on minunkin mielestäni todella täysin turhaa "snobbailua". Sen saa poistaa ja halutessa laittaa vaikka "monumentiksi" sinne "off-topic" -alueelle.


Niche ei ole snobbailua, koska

1) en kirjoittanut sitä snobbailutarkoituksessa vaan tosissani, ja

2) koska et ole esittänyt sille mitään suomenkielistä, vähemmän "snobbailevaa" vastinetta, jota voisi käyttää sen tilalla.

----------


## Compact

> Niche ei ole snobbailua, koska
> 
> 1) en kirjoittanut sitä snobbailutarkoituksessa vaan tosissani, ja
> 
> 2) koska et ole esittänyt sille mitään suomenkielistä, vähemmän "snobbailevaa" vastinetta, jota voisi käyttää sen tilalla.


Ei pidä suuttua! Olet selvästikin minua nuorempi ihminen ja olen huomannut toisaalta, että nykynuoret eivät enää kestä "hangoittelua" niinkuin ennen. 

En vaan edelleenkään tiedä mitä niche tarkoittaa, eikä moni muukaan. Kai sillä sanalla nyt on suomeksikin jokin synonyymi? Yleensä kaikilla sanoilla on. Tai jos on niin vaikea sana, niin kerro se parilla sanalla. 

Esimerkkilause: "Onnibusin niche on lippujen halpuus" ja se siis suomeksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Hub nyt onkin liikennetermi, mutta että "niche".
> Laitapa jostain kopypeistaus, missä se on joukkoliikennefoorumin teeman mukaisesti käytössä, edes sivulauseessa...


Ensin yleisemmin lainaus Wikipediasta: 


> Liiketaloudessa erityisesti markkinoinnissa puhutaan nicheistä erotuksena laajemmasta markkinasegmentin käsitteestä. Niche viittaa kapeammin määriteltyyn ryhmään markkinasegmentin sisällä, jonka tarpeita ei ole riittävästi tyydytetty. Se voi myös viitata tietyn segmentin alasegmenttiin.
> Niche on yleensä pieni markkina-alue, joka ei kiinnosta kilpailumielessä monia yrityksiä. Siksi niche-markkinoilla toimivat yleensä pienet yritykset, joiden asiakkaat ovat valmiita maksamaan korkeampaa hintaa erikoistuneemmista tuotteista ja palveluista.


Joukkoliikenteen yhteydessä: http://ec.europa.eu/research/transpo...nd_nice_en.htm

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:37 ----------




> En vaan edelleenkään tiedä mitä niche tarkoittaa, eikä moni muukaan. Kai sillä sanalla nyt on suomeksikin jokin synonyymi? Yleensä kaikilla sanoilla on. Tai jos on niin vaikea sana, niin kerro se parilla sanalla. 
> 
> Esimerkkilause: "Onnibusin niche on lippujen halpuus" ja se siis suomeksi.


Joskus yksi tuttava kysyi Twitterissä, miten kääntäisit sanan "niche" suomeksi. Tuli olo, että käännös olisi kuin kielen päällä, kun tiesin vallan hyvin sen merkityksen, mutta en vain löytänyt joka paikkaan luontuvaa käännöstä.

Esimerkkilauseessasi niche voitaneen kääntää _erikoistumisala_. Samoin metroasemien hissit ovat erikoistuneet nimenomaan tietyn rajallisen porukan tarpeita palvlemaan, massat menevät liukuportaita.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ei pidä suuttua! Olet selvästikin minua nuorempi ihminen ja olen huomannut toisaalta, että nykynuoret eivät enää kestä "hangoittelua" niinkuin ennen.


En toki suuttunut, mistä niin päättelit? Pidän vain kiinni siitä mitä kirjoitin, enkä ole snobi. Halutessani osaisin kyllä snobbailla tosissanikin: lapsena lueskelin joskus sivistyssanakirjaa huvikseni, ja yläasteella opiskelin latinaa, mikä antaa erittäin hyvät valmiudet snobbailuun, jos on pinnallinen ihminen, tai vastaavasti tyhjäpäisen snobbailun havaitsemiseen ja paljastamiseen, jos niin asennoituu.

Viittaus ikääni on sinänsä asiaankuulumaton. Pienellä googlauksella selvitin, että todennäköisesti lienen todella sinua nuorempi, mutta siitä on aikaa kun minua on viimeksi kutsuttu "nykynuoreksi" (jos koskaan?). Ensi vuonna sentään tulee 40 v. täyteen, jos on pakko tietää.




> En vaan edelleenkään tiedä mitä niche tarkoittaa, eikä moni muukaan. Kai sillä sanalla nyt on suomeksikin jokin synonyymi? Yleensä kaikilla sanoilla on. Tai jos on niin vaikea sana, niin kerro se parilla sanalla.


No yritetään. Sanotaan että markkinoilla on vaikkapa erilaisia autoja: on Golfia, Puntoa, Octaviaa jne. Nämä ovat mainstream-autoja, valtavirran autoja. Ne vetoavat suurimpaan osaan kuluttajia eli markkinoiden valtavirtaan. Sitten on sellaisia sähköautoja kuin Fisker Karma. Se on niche-auto. Se vetoaa hyvin kapeaan markkinasegmenttiin, mutta saattaa juuri noille kuluttajille olla ideaalinen valinta, mistä he maksavat kohtuullisen lisähinnan. Sille on markkinarako, niche. Sitä saadaan myydyksi kun suunnataan ponnistukset juuri tuohon kyseiseen niche-segmenttiin, joka haluaa tehokkaan sporttisen sähköauton.

Ei kauhean lyhyt ja ytimekäs kuvaus, mutta juuri tuo sana niche on se, jolla asia ilmaistaan lyhyesti, ytimekkäästi ja yksikäsitteisesti. Ja lainasana se on muuten englannissakin, alunperin ranskasta peräisin. Sille ei ole siis löytynyt kotoperäistä ilmaisua englannin kielestäkään.

Ei se ole maailman pahin asia, jos ei jotain sanaa tunne. Ainahan sitä voi oppia uusia sanoja. En minäkään tarkkaan ottaen osaisi määritellä tekniikan tai fysiikan käsitteitä kuten vääntömomentti, holkki, kolmiomittaus, jakobinteli tms., mutta jos sellaiseen törmään ja se vaivaa, niin sitten ei muuta kuin Googlella selvittämään. Sillä paikkaa niitä puutteita joita jäi kun ei ikinä opiskellut mm. fysiikkaa koulussa peruskoulun jälkeen. Sen sijaan markkinointia olen opiskellut, ja markkinoinnin ja talouden käsitteistö on minulle itselleni täysin perustavanlaatuinen sanasto siinä missä joku toinen saattaa hallita eri asioita paremmin.

Pakko mainita sekin, että työssä on tullut opittua että jos törmää outoon sanaan, ei voi niinkutsutusti jäädä vain "tuleen makaamaan" vaan täytyy ottaa selvää mitä se tarkoittaa tai koettaa pärjätä jotenkin muuten. Työni on vastikään muuttunut hieman, mutta tätä ennen olen vuosikaudet ollut tekemisissä asiakkaiden tarjouspyyntöjen kanssa pääosin englannin ja ranskan kielillä. Olen opiskellut ranskaa yläasteella, lukiossa, kauppakorkeassa ja yliopistolla, mutta silti lähes joka tarjouspyynnössä on ollut sanoja joihin törmään ensimmäistä kertaa. Yleensä vieläpä abstraktia ja haasteellista tekniikan, kaupan tai juridiikan sanastoa. Tämän kanssa täytyy vain pärjätä, ja koettaa samalla oppia jatkuvasti uutta. Ja voin sanoa että oppiminen on ollut palkitsevaa.




> Esimerkkilause: "Onnibusin niche on lippujen halpuus" ja se siis suomeksi.


Esim. "Onnibus vetoaa kuluttajiin, jotka arvostavat halpoja lippuhintoja." tai: "[...] markkinasegmenttiin, joka arvostaa [...]".

Olisiko tämä aihe nyt kaluttu loppuun asti? Ei kannata tehdä kärpäsestä härkästä.

----------


## Mikle

> _
> (Yleistä valitusta, skipatkaa tämä vapaasti: Mikä ihme siinä on, että Suomessa yleensäkin ollaan sitä mieltä että talouden ja markkinoinnin käsitteet ja opit ovat spesiaalitietoutta, jota ei tavallisen ihmisen odoteta tuntevan? Kaikessa Amerikkaa ei voi ihannoida, mutta ainakin siellä tavallinen kadunmieskin tietää perusasiat taloudesta. No joo, eivät välttämättä tiedä ulkomaailmasta kauheasti, mutta edes taloudesta. Suomessa ei opeteta koulussa edes oman talouden hoitoa kunnolla, saati ymmärtämään suurempia talouden lainalaisuuksia.)_


Jenkkiläisessä yhteiskunnassa on paljon sellaisia piirteitä, joista minäkin ottaisin mielelläni tänne Härmään mallia. Mutta isoon maahan mahtuu paljon ns.lieveilmiöitä, joiden omaksuminen ei olisi niinkään toivottavaa. Tosin näyttääpä monessa suhteessa siltä, että näitä lieveilmiöitä kohti on Suomessakin menty kohta kohdalta jo useampi vuosi. Me kun ollaan täällä vähän sivussa, niin tullaan vaan hieman jälkijunassa. Yksi huono juttu opetuksen suhteen jenkeissä on ollut peruskoulujen ja mm.lukiota vastaavien koulujen hurja hajonta opetuksen tasossa. Valitettavasti sama suuntaus näyttää olevan menossa myös Suomessa. 

Niche-sanalla ja talouden perusasioiden tuntemisella on kyllä harvinaisen vähän tekemistä keskenään. Minäkin olen joskus opiskellut talouden alaa ja kylläkin erittäin suppeasti markkinointia. Ja muistan silti kuulleeni sana niche ja tiedän mitä sillä meinataan. Sen jälkeen en ole sitä tarvinnut enkä ole edes kuullut sitä missään vaiheessa tähän astisella muutamia eri aloja käsittävällä työurallani :Cool:  Eli kyllä minä niputtaisin sen alan spesiaalitermistöön.

Sivistyssanojen viljely normi keskustelufoorumilla on toki jokaisen oma asia. Itse olen pyrkinyt välttämään yleisissä keskusteluissa munkkilatinan tai jonkin muun alan ammattislangin käyttöä, koska se näyttää, sanoisinko "tahattoman tilannekoomiselta". 
Olen jo eksynyt alkuperäisen aiheen ulkopuolelle niin lahjakkaasti, että menköön vielä pieni kevennys. Tavallinen kadunmieskin voi nimittäin suoltaa täyslaidallisen sivistynyttä jargonia apuneuvonaan puppulausegeneraattori

"Ei tarvita syvällistä ymmärtämystä sen käsittämiseen, että maailmanlaajuinen brändi ja ennen kaikkea siihen liittyvä massiivinen markkinointityö antaa mahdollisuuden parantaa vastuunalaisia kontradiktioita. "     :Very Happy:      (lähde:puppulausegeneraattori.fi)

----------


## janihyvarinen

> "Ei tarvita syvällistä ymmärtämystä sen käsittämiseen, että maailmanlaajuinen brändi ja ennen kaikkea siihen liittyvä massiivinen markkinointityö antaa mahdollisuuden parantaa vastuunalaisia kontradiktioita. "         (lähde:puppulausegeneraattori.fi)


No tuo on kyllä täyttä puppua.  :Wink:   Tosin koetapa syöttää se vielä korsoraattorin läpi.

----------


## kompura

> Esimerkkilauseessasi niche voitaneen kääntää _erikoistumisala_. Samoin metroasemien hissit ovat erikoistuneet nimenomaan tietyn rajallisen porukan tarpeita palvlemaan, massat menevät liukuportaita.


Näinhän asia toki on tavanomaisissa oloissa. Useinkin niitä massoja vain on aika paljon ja niitä palvelee tyypillisesti vain yksi kolmen liukuportaan ryhmä. Sellaisen kapasiteetti riittää esim. Holbornin tapaisella kohtuuvilkkaalla metroasemalla: 31 milj/matkaa/vuosi, eli 85000/pv. Lisäksi asemat on yleensä melko lähellä pintaa. 

Pisaran Keskusta-asema on poikkeuksellisen syvällä ja ennakoidut matkustajamäärät eivät ole mitenkään ylettömän suuria (43000/vrk v. 2035). Tästä huolimatta matkustajia palvelemaan on suunniteltu _viittä_ liukuporrasryhmää: 4x3 ja 1x2. Eipähän ainakaan kapasiteetti lopu kesken, mutta onko ratkaisussa mitään järkeä?

Minusta Pisaran Keskusta-asemaa on pidettävä erikoistapauksena, jossa valintoja ei pidä tehdä minkään nyrkkisääntöjen perusteella vaan tulee tarkastella huolellisesti faktapohjalta eri vaihtoehtoja. Raja "massojen" ja "niche-ryhmien" välillä saattaa hyvinkin olla eri paikassa kuin tavanomaisella pintaa lähellä olevalla asemalla. 

Esimerkiksi Narinkkatorilta on piirretty kaksi hissiä suoraan laituritasolle, kai "niche-ryhmiä" varten. Eikö tässä olisi yksi paikka, jossa liukuportaan voisi korvata vähän tukevammalla hissiryhmällä? Myös Forumista voisi tehdä hissiyhteyden suoraan laituritasolle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pisaran Keskusta-asema on poikkeuksellisen syvällä ja ennakoidut matkustajamäärät eivät ole mitenkään ylettömän suuria (43000/vrk v. 2035). Tästä huolimatta matkustajia palvelemaan on suunniteltu _viittä_ liukuporrasryhmää: 4x3 ja 1x2. Eipähän ainakaan kapasiteetti lopu kesken, mutta onko ratkaisussa mitään järkeä?


Tämä on kyllä sinänsä ihan aiheellinen kysymys. Liukuportaat eivät ole halpoja, varsinkaan pitkät liukuportaat.

Tosin osa ongelmaa on juuri siinä, että pisarassa itsessäänkään ei ole juuri järkeä. Tehdäkö järjettömään tarpeeseen teoriassa järkevästi ajateltu kokonaisratkaisu vai teoriassa kelvoton ratkaisu joka kuitenkin vastaa paremmin todellisuutta? Pisara ei ole ainoa vastaava tilanne, länsimetro ja kehärata ovat tahoillaan yhtä ongelmallisia, samoin eräät muut hankkeet kuten Tampereen Rantaväylän tunneli.

----------


## sub

Jos Pisaraan ollaan valmiit sijoittamaan miljardi euroa, niin mielestäni tässä mittakaavassa varsin marginaalisen hintaeron keskustan aseman liukuporras/hissi/yhdistelmä -ratkaisujen välillä ei tulisi ohjata valintaa millään tavalla, vaan toiminnallisuuden tulisi olla ainoa kriteeri.

----------


## Max

> Niche-sanalla ja talouden perusasioiden tuntemisella on kyllä harvinaisen vähän tekemistä keskenään. Minäkin olen joskus opiskellut talouden alaa ja kylläkin erittäin suppeasti markkinointia. Ja muistan silti kuulleeni sana niche ja tiedän mitä sillä meinataan.


_Niche_ tarkoittaa alunperin kirkon seinärakenteeseen pyhimyspatsasta varten tehtyä syvennystä. Mutta vaikka en ekonomi olekaan, niin olen tosiaan myös kuullut sitä käytettävän tuollaisissa markkinointiyhteyksissä jostakin erityisryhmästä ja sen toiveista/tarpeista puhuttaessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sivistyssanojen viljely normi keskustelufoorumilla on toki jokaisen oma asia. Itse olen pyrkinyt välttämään yleisissä keskusteluissa munkkilatinan tai jonkin muun alan ammattislangin käyttöä, koska se näyttää, sanoisinko "tahattoman tilannekoomiselta". 
> Olen jo eksynyt alkuperäisen aiheen ulkopuolelle niin lahjakkaasti, että menköön vielä pieni kevennys. Tavallinen kadunmieskin voi nimittäin suoltaa täyslaidallisen sivistynyttä jargonia apuneuvonaan puppulausegeneraattori
> 
> "Ei tarvita syvällistä ymmärtämystä sen käsittämiseen, että maailmanlaajuinen brändi ja ennen kaikkea siihen liittyvä massiivinen markkinointityö antaa mahdollisuuden parantaa vastuunalaisia kontradiktioita. "         (lähde:puppulausegeneraattori.fi)


Täysin samaa mieltä. Vieraiden alojen ammattitermien käyttö kun kirjoitetaan joukkoliikenne-asioista antaa kirjoittajasta lähinnä fakki-idiootin kuvan. Piiloudutaan kaiken maailman diskurssien ja penetraatioiden taakse kun ei kehdata sanoa suoraan mielipiteitään metrosta tai pisararadoista tai johdinautoista. Iäänkuin perusteluille ei annettaisi arvoa jos ei käytetä munkkilatinaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ...2. Nopeat vaihtoyhteydet yli laiturin Pasilassa: Huopalahden suunnasta Tikkurilan suuntaan,  ja Tikkurilan suunnasta Huopalahden suuntaan.


Tätä sietäisi kyllä pohtia. Jos jalankulkijoiden ajalle annetaan mitään arvoa, vaihdon nopeuttaminen Pasilassa lisäisi kyllä hankkeen yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä. Minunkin mielestä kummankin haaran asemat tulisi saada mahdollisimman lähelle toisiaan ja jos mahdollista, järjestää vaihdot laiturin yli. Käytännössä tämä toteutuisi fiksuiten, jos pääradan suuntaisen haaran asema tuotaisiin Pasilassa länsipuolelle läntisen haaran viereen.

Kustannukset tietenkin ovat olennainen kysymys, kuten täälläkin on oikein huomautettu, mutta mielestäni ei ole itsestään selvää, että tällainen järjestely tulisi kohtuuttoman kalliiksi. Ensinnäkin, jos vapautunutta tilaa halutaan käyttää junaliikenteen lisäämiseen, on Pasilan asemaa joka tapauksessa laajennettava käytännössä uudella laiturilla ja raideparilla. Toisin sanoen, uuden aseman verran syntyy kustannuksia joka tapauksessa, nyt ehdotetussa suunnitelmassa vain tämä siirtyy myöhemmin rakennettavaksi. Niin kauan kuin Keski-Pasilan rakentamista ei ole vielä aloitettu, uuden raideparin ja aseman rakentaminen vanhan ratapihan pohjalle luulisi olevan melko edullista ja tilaa on viedä rata uuden autojuna-aseman kohdalta Ilmalan ratapihan reunaan ja siitä edelleen pääradan luokse. Sinne tosin tarvittaisiin uusi rataliikennesilta, jotta kaupunkirata saataisiin palautettua pääradalla takaisin itäiselle reunalle. Minulle suurin kysymysmerkki on, millaisin edellytyksin Pisaran itäisen suuaukon voisi tuoda "väärälle puolelle"? Olisiko mahdotonta aloittaa tunneli Pasilan vanhalta ala-ratapihalta. Geometrian puolesta pitäisi olla myös mahdollista käyttää vanhaa Sörnäisten satamaradan alikulkua ja tuoda rata sitä kautta pääasemalle menevien raiteiden alitse itäpuolelle, mutta onnistuuko tunnelin aloitus vanhan alikulun päästä?

Laiturin yli vaihdotkaan eivät tunnu mahdottomalta ajatukselta, jos jossain kohtaa maan alla raiteet voidaan laittaa menemään ristiin. Pasilassa tulee tosin lisäkustannuksia, sillä silloin pitäisi rakentaa uusiksi myös kaupunkiradan läntisen haaran käyttämä laiturialue. Palautus oikeinpäin voisi tapahtua samassa kohtaa, johon tarvitsee rakentaa rataliikennesilta joka tapauksessa. Tai sitten jopa ihan tasossa siellä, missä kehäradan junien on tarkoitus tasata aikaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä sietäisi kyllä pohtia. Jos jalankulkijoiden ajalle annetaan mitään arvoa, vaihdon nopeuttaminen Pasilassa lisäisi kyllä hankkeen yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä.


Samaa mieltä. Vaihtaminen pääradan ja ranta-/Martinlaakson radan junien välillä huonosti ihmismassoja välittävien liukuportaiden kautta on aikamoinen pullonkaula nyt, mutta kuvitteilisin että aika pienillä muutoksilla saataisiin paremmamin topimivaksi: 

1) Rakennetaan Pasilaan erilliset liukuportaat raiteelta 1/2 sekä 3/4 jotka johtavat suoraan ulos, silloin busseille tai suoraan ulos menevät eivät käyttäisi junia vaihtavien liukuportaita

2) Pidennetään radan alittava tunneli itäpäästä niin että tunnelista pääsee suoraan raitiovaunupysäkille

3) Jos liukuportaisiin tulee häiriö, niin ohjeistetaan aseman henkilökuntaa kytkemään liukuporrasparin ainoa toimiva liukuporras aina kulkemaan ylöspäin

4) Nopeutetaan liukuportaiden vauhtia varsinkin kaupunkiratalaitureiden osalta. Niissä matkustaa enimmäkseen työssäkäyviä ihmisiä joila on harvemmin isoja kantamuksia mukanaan, jotka pärjäisivät kyllä vaikka portaat liikkuisivat vähän vikkelämmin. Ihmettelen muutenkin suomalaisten metro ja joukoliikenneterminaalien liukuportaiden hitautta. Esiim Tukholmassa jo ne kulkevat nopeammin. Suomessa on liukuportaita ollut yleisesti olemassa jo n 50 vuotta joten luulisi ihmisten osaavan jo kulkea niissä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Ensinnäkin, jos vapautunutta tilaa halutaan käyttää junaliikenteen lisäämiseen, on Pasilan asemaa joka tapauksessa laajennettava käytännössä uudella laiturilla ja raideparilla.



Pasilan keskuskorttelin suunnittelukilpailu on jo meneillään ja käsittääkseni reunaehtoihin kuuluu Veturitie välittömästi nykyisten raiteiden länsipuolella. Ks. http://www.pasilaone.fi/kilpailuaineisto. Tuon mukaan enempiä raiteita ei ainakaan nykyiseen tasoon tule, ellei sitten palata suunnittelussa aika kauas lähtöruutuun.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pasilan keskuskorttelin suunnittelukilpailu on jo meneillään ja käsittääkseni reunaehtoihin kuuluu Veturitie välittömästi nykyisten raiteiden länsipuolella. Ks. http://www.pasilaone.fi/kilpailuaineisto. Tuon mukaan enempiä raiteita ei ainakaan nykyiseen tasoon tule, ellei sitten palata suunnittelussa aika kauas lähtöruutuun.


Liikennevirastolla on kuitenkin suunnitteilla yksi lisäraide ja -laituri samaan tasoon länsipuolelle: http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...a/keski_pasila

Tarkemmin (pdf): http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/por...40B40A1A011B56

----------


## ultrix

> Näinhän asia toki on tavanomaisissa oloissa. Useinkin niitä massoja vain on aika paljon ja niitä palvelee tyypillisesti vain yksi kolmen liukuportaan ryhmä. Sellaisen kapasiteetti riittää esim. Holbornin tapaisella kohtuuvilkkaalla metroasemalla: 31 milj/matkaa/vuosi, eli 85000/pv. Lisäksi asemat on yleensä melko lähellä pintaa. 
> 
> Pisaran Keskusta-asema on poikkeuksellisen syvällä ja ennakoidut matkustajamäärät eivät ole mitenkään ylettömän suuria (43000/vrk v. 2035). Tästä huolimatta matkustajia palvelemaan on suunniteltu _viittä_ liukuporrasryhmää: 4x3 ja 1x2. Eipähän ainakaan kapasiteetti lopu kesken, mutta onko ratkaisussa mitään järkeä?
> 
> Minusta Pisaran Keskusta-asemaa on pidettävä erikoistapauksena, jossa valintoja ei pidä tehdä minkään nyrkkisääntöjen perusteella vaan tulee tarkastella huolellisesti faktapohjalta eri vaihtoehtoja. Raja "massojen" ja "niche-ryhmien" välillä saattaa hyvinkin olla eri paikassa kuin tavanomaisella pintaa lähellä olevalla asemalla. 
> 
> Esimerkiksi Narinkkatorilta on piirretty kaksi hissiä suoraan laituritasolle, kai "niche-ryhmiä" varten. Eikö tässä olisi yksi paikka, jossa liukuportaan voisi korvata vähän tukevammalla hissiryhmällä? Myös Forumista voisi tehdä hissiyhteyden suoraan laituritasolle.


Tulipalon sattuessa hissejä ei saa käyttää, eikä niiden kapasiteetti edes riittäisi kokonaisen junan tyhjentämiseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Liikennevirastolla on kuitenkin suunnitteilla yksi lisäraide ja -laituri samaan tasoon länsipuolelle: http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...a/keski_pasila


Ok, Liikenneviraston paperit näyttävät olevan pari vuotta uudempia kuin keskuskorttelin kilpailumateriaalit, ja Liikenneviraston suunnitelmassa viitataan keskuskortteliin, eli Veturitien suunnitelmissa raide lienee sittemmin otetettu huomioon. Raiteen käyttöönotto luemma aikaisintaan 2016 tai keskuskorttelin etenemisestä riippuen 2018-19. Kiintoisasti PDF:ssä sanotaan, että 30 miljoonan euron hankkeen H/K-suhdetta ei ole laskettu. Aiotaankohan laskea? En tarkoita, että pitäisi, mutta varsin jännä on tapa, jolla jotkut hankkeet ovat itsestäänselvästi tarpeellisia tai sitten eivät.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei se voi olla sivistyssana, koska en ole itsekään kuunaan päivänä tuollaista kuullut. Tuollaisten sanojen käyttö - ja vastaavien joukkoliikenteeseen liittymättömien tyhmien sanojen käyttö - pitäisi olla täällä ankarasti kiellettyä. Täällä keskustelevat ja käyvät päivittämässä tietojaan joukkoliikenneihmiset, eivät "liiketalouden mestarit". Muuten tämä menee visioksi, eli mitä se on: harhanäky.


Niche kuitenkin täyttää kaikki sivistyssanan kriteerit, protesteistasi huolimatta. Sana on minullekin tuttu paitsi opinnoistani, myös ihan yleisistä teksteistä. Ja ei, en ole talousalaa opiskellut.

Visionkin merkitys on muuten aikapäiviä sitten laajentunut käsittämään muutakin kuin näyt ja harhanäyt.

----------


## kompura

> Tulipalon sattuessa hissejä ei saa käyttää, eikä niiden kapasiteetti edes riittäisi kokonaisen junan tyhjentämiseen.


Pisara-suunnitelmien mukaan keskusta-asemalle on tulossa hätäpoistumiskäytävä (1:10) pohjoisen suuntaan, joten tämän ei pitäisi olla ongelma. Toki hissien yhteyteen voisi rakentaa parit hätäpoistumisportaat.

Miten muuten on tuo hissien käyttö evakuointiin? Näyttäisi siltä, että nykyään esim. pilvenpiirtäjien evakuointi nimeonomaan suunnitellaan tehtäväksi hisseillä. Jos asemalla palaa, mutta hissin koneisto on maanpinnalla niin miksi hissejä ei voisi käyttää? Voi toki olla, että hissiä tilatessa pitää muistaa laittaa rasti oikeaan ruutuun.

Mistä tiedät, että "...eikä niiden kapasiteetti edes riittäisi...", kun hissivaihtoehdoista ei ole edes keskusteltu millään detaljitasolla?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mistä tiedät, että "...eikä niiden kapasiteetti edes riittäisi...", kun hissivaihtoehdoista ei ole edes keskusteltu millään detaljitasolla?


Mun mielestä ne vaihtoehdot, joita olet esittänyt, eivät ole olleet lähelläkään sitä kapasiteettia. Oletus on koko ajan ollut, ettei täyttä junaa vetäviä hissejä täydy sentään tehdä. Se tarkoittaisi 1200 hengen kapasiteettia. Eli vaikka sillä 80 sekunnin kiertoajalla 54 000 henkeä tunnissa. Muistaakseni ylin arviosi kapasiteetista oli jotain 12000 henkeä tunnissa.

Ja tuohan oli vasta yksi junallinen. Jos pitäisi saada molempien laiturien junat hisseihin, kerro kahdella.

Jos oletuksena on, että kapasiteetin pitää riittää purkamaan siis kaksi täyttä junallista, keskustelu menee ihan eri suuntaan.

----------


## kompura

> Tosin osa ongelmaa on juuri siinä, että pisarassa itsessäänkään ei ole juuri järkeä. Tehdäkö järjettömään tarpeeseen teoriassa järkevästi ajateltu kokonaisratkaisu vai teoriassa kelvoton ratkaisu joka kuitenkin vastaa paremmin todellisuutta? Pisara ei ole ainoa vastaava tilanne, länsimetro ja kehärata ovat tahoillaan yhtä ongelmallisia, samoin eräät muut hankkeet kuten Tampereen Rantaväylän tunneli.


Minusta Pisararata on sinällään järkevä hanke ennen kaikkea siksi, että se parantaa Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuutta suurelle määrälle junamatkustajia. Nykytilanne on aika huono, kun junalla pääsee Helsingissä vain Pasilaan tai jonnekin Kaisaniemen-Töölön tasolle. Ilmeisesti Pisaralla saavutetaan myös huomattavia etuja aseman ratapihan käytössä - tosin näiden etujen merkityksestä näkyy olevan kovastikin eriäviä näkemyksiä. Helsingin ydinkeskusta on joka tapauksessa vähän turhan arvokas paikka seisottaa junia yhtään enempää kuin on välttämätöntä. HSL-liikenteen ohella Pisaraan voisi minusta laittaa myös jotain (Turku)-Karjaa-Pisara-Lahti/Tampere-taajamajunia. 

Pisaraan on iskenyt jonkinlainen mammuttitauti, josta nuo 5 kpl liukuportaita on ehkä räikein esimerkki. Ei voi olla järkevää rakentaa kahta liukuporrasta niin, että niiden yläpäät ovat tuskin 100 m etäisyydellä toisistaan, saman torin eri laidoilla. Noin vertailun vuoksi, aika moni metroasema joutuu sinnittelemään yhdellä portaikolla kun toiseen ei ole varaa. Sen sijaan, että ei olla köyhiä eikä kipeitä, minusta Pisara pitäisi laittaa laihdutuskuurille ja etsiä ratkaisuja, joilla saataisiin mahdollisimman hyvin toimivat asemat mahdollisimman edullisesti.

----------


## j-lu

> Mistä tiedät, että "...eikä niiden kapasiteetti edes riittäisi...", kun hissivaihtoehdoista ei ole edes keskusteltu millään detaljitasolla?


Eiköhän kyse lähinnä samasta asiasta kuin että lauttaa ei kannata selvittää vaihtoehdoksi Kruunuvuoren raitiovaunusillalle. On olemassa vaihtoehtoja ja typeriä vaihtoehtoja. Päätöksentekoprosessissa, selvityksissä ja keskusteluissa kannattaa keskittyä vaihtoehtoihin. Typerät vaihtoehdot voi sulkea tarkastelusta intuition perusteella.

Jos tästä nyt keskustella pitää, niin eiköhän hissien kannattavuus kaadu jo siihen, että kuilutarpeen määrittää lopulta se kapasiteetti, joka tarvitaan hätätilanteisiin. Liukuportaat tarjoavat hätäpoistumistien senkin jälkeen, kun sähköt katkeavat ja portaat lakkaavat rullaamasta - hissikuilut eivät. Siten ollen asemille pitää jokatapauksessa louhia portaita 1200:n (?) ihmisen hätäpoistumiseen. Tulee halvemmaksi varustaa osa portaista rullakoneistolla kuin louhia ja rakentaa portaiden lisäksi massiivisesti hissikapasiteettia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Mutta kokonaisuutta tarkastellen: hissivaihtoehdosta ei takuuvarmasti saada liukuportaita nopeampaa. Liukuportailla lisäksi matka taittuu myös vaakasuunnassa, mikä hyödyttänee enemmistöä (ja haittaa vain suoraan aseman päälle matkaavia).

Jos oletetaan, että hissit tuovat keskimäärinminuutin hidastuksen matkaan, se tarkoittaa aseman 14 miljoonalle vuotuiselle käyttäjälle 230 000 tunnin hidastusta eli 8 euron ajan raha-arvolla 1,8 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa negatiivista aikasäästöä. Se tarkoittaa, että hissein pitäisi säästää aseman hinnasta 36 miljoonaa euroa, että kannattaisi. Vaikka ajan raha-arvon käyttäminen mittarina ei olekaan ongelmatonta, on se varsinkin yhden investoinnin eri vaihtoehtojen vertailuun hyvä. Ja kertoo siis mielestäni, että kalliitkin liukuportaat kannattavat. Toki tässä ei huomioitu vielä elinkaarikustannuksia, mutta mulla ei ole hajuakaan hissien ja liukuportaiden ylläpitokustannuksista.

Ainakaan liukuportaita ei käytetä vessana...

----------


## kompura

> Mun mielestä ne vaihtoehdot, joita olet esittänyt, eivät ole olleet lähelläkään sitä kapasiteettia. Oletus on koko ajan ollut, ettei täyttä junaa vetäviä hissejä täydy sentään tehdä. Se tarkoittaisi 1200 hengen kapasiteettia. Eli vaikka sillä 80 sekunnin kiertoajalla 54 000 henkeä tunnissa. Muistaakseni ylin arviosi kapasiteetista oli jotain 12000 henkeä tunnissa.


Kauanko evakuointiin on aikaa? Tuskinpa kaikkia sentään "yhdellä vedolla" tarvitsee saada ylös. Jo neljällä kierroksella nimelliskapasiteetiksi riittäisi yhteensä 300 hengen hissit, ja evakuointitilanteessa ei tarvitse odotella ylhäällä lastausta. Jo siihen, että ihmiset pääsevät edes laituritasolta ylös - liukuportailla - kulunee jokunen tovi. Jos laituritasolla palaa, niin voiko edes laituritason liukuportaiden olettaa toimivan?

Vaikka hissit ehkä olisi mahdollista mitoittaa ainoaksikin evakuointitieksi, niin tuskinpa se on järkevää. Onhan tuonne joka tapauksessa tulossa oma hätäpoistumistunneli.

----------


## 339-DF

Miten ihmeessä tällaisesta roskasta saa aikaan sivukaupalla kirjoitettavaa? Ollaan nyt iloisia edes siitä, että olemme saamassa yhden sellaisen aseman, josta tosiaan pääsee ulos monta eri kautta. Metrossa ei ole raha riittänyt kunnollisiin uloskäynteihin, jolloin sen käyttöarvo vaikkapa Kalliossa ja Kruununhaassa on surkea, vaikka toisinkin voisi olla. Ja sieltä Lontoosta muistutuksena, että Covent Gardenin hissiasema suljetaan vilkkaimpina aikoina kokonaan matkustajilta, kun hissien kapasiteetti ei riitä purkamaan porukkaa turvallisesti pois asemalta.

----------


## kompura

> On olemassa vaihtoehtoja ja typeriä vaihtoehtoja. Päätöksentekoprosessissa, selvityksissä ja keskusteluissa kannattaa keskittyä vaihtoehtoihin. Typerät vaihtoehdot voi sulkea tarkastelusta intuition perusteella.


Sanotaan nyt sitten vaikka niin, että minun intuitio ei oikein riitä näkemään hissejä kaikissa poistumissuunnissa typeriksi, varsinkin kun huomioi aika maltilliset liikennemääräennusteet, sen että asema on poikkeuksellisen syvällä ja sen, että valtaosa matkustajista kuitenkin liikkuu pahimpien ruuhkatuntien ulkopuolella.

Vertailun vuoksi, Lontoon Russell Squaren metroasemalla on vain kolme isoa hissiä. Niillä hoidetaan vuodessa n. 14 miljoonaa matkaa eli lähes 40000 päivässä ts. melkein saman verran kuin Keskusta-asemalle ennustetaan. Siellä voi hyvinkin olla aika tungos ruuhka-aikaan, mutta en olekaan ehdottamassa Keskusta-aseman koko liikenteen hoitamista kolmella hissillä. Tuo kuitenkin osoittaa, että melkoisia massoja voi liikutella oikein suunnitelluilla hisseillä. Ehkä englantilaiset vain osaavat?

Noin muuten olen sitä mieltä, että miljardi-investoinneissa ratkaisuja ei pidä valita intuition, vaan huolellisen mallinnuksen, analyysien, vaihtoehtovertailujen ja optimoinnin pohjalta. Onkohan tämäntapaista analyysiä eri vaihtoehdoista jossain luettavissa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:45 ----------




> Metrossa ei ole raha riittänyt kunnollisiin uloskäynteihin, jolloin sen käyttöarvo vaikkapa Kalliossa ja Kruununhaassa on surkea, vaikka toisinkin voisi olla. Ja sieltä Lontoosta muistutuksena, että Covent Gardenin hissiasema suljetaan vilkkaimpina aikoina kokonaan matkustajilta, kun hissien kapasiteetti ei riitä purkamaan porukkaa turvallisesti pois asemalta.


Jos toiset liukuportaat metroasemalle ovat liian kalliit, niin riittäisivätkö rahat budjettimallin hissi-sisäänkäyntiin? Ehkä sellainenkin välttäisi joillekin käyttäjille. 

Aina niin luotettavan Wikipedian mukaan Covent Garden on hissien uusimisen jälkeen normaalisti avoinna myös lauantai-iltapäivisin. Aiemmin se oli 'exit only'. Siellä on neljä hissiä ja matkustajia on yli 19 miljoonaa/vuosi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vertailun vuoksi, Lontoon Russell Squaren metroasemalla on vain kolme isoa hissiä. Niillä hoidetaan vuodessa n. 14 miljoonaa matkaa eli lähes 40000 päivässä ts. melkein saman verran kuin Keskusta-asemalle ennustetaan. Siellä voi hyvinkin olla aika tungos ruuhka-aikaan, mutta en olekaan ehdottamassa Keskusta-aseman koko liikenteen hoitamista kolmella hissillä. Tuo kuitenkin osoittaa, että melkoisia massoja voi liikutella oikein suunnitelluilla hisseillä. Ehkä englantilaiset vain osaavat?
> 
> Noin muuten olen sitä mieltä, että miljardi-investoinneissa ratkaisuja ei pidä valita intuition, vaan huolellisen mallinnuksen, analyysien, vaihtoehtovertailujen ja optimoinnin pohjalta. Onkohan tämäntapaista analyysiä eri vaihtoehdoista jossain luettavissa?


Kun kaipasit hieman detaljitason tietoja, niin aivan loistava  Practical Railway Engineering antaa liukuportaille seuraavan mitoitusarvon: metrin levyinen liukuporras kuljettaa 100 hkl/min, elikkä kaksi rinnakkaista rullaporrasta, joka on pienin mitoitus, kuljettaa 12 000 matkustajaa tunnissa. Kun vilkkaimmilla asemilla, kuten Rautatientori on enemmänkin rullaportaita, niin tuo on suunnilleen se kapasiteetti, mihin hisseillä tulisi pystyä. Hissien kapasiteettia en heti tuosta huomaa. Kirja kertoo aika selkeästi, mitä rautatie/metroasemalta vaaditaan, kannattaa katsoa, jos haluat kehittää ajatustasi eteenpäin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta Pisararata on sinällään järkevä hanke ennen kaikkea siksi, että se parantaa Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuutta suurelle määrälle junamatkustajia. Nykytilanne on aika huono, kun junalla pääsee Helsingissä vain Pasilaan tai jonnekin Kaisaniemen-Töölön tasolle. Ilmeisesti Pisaralla saavutetaan myös huomattavia etuja aseman ratapihan käytössä - tosin näiden etujen merkityksestä näkyy olevan kovastikin eriäviä näkemyksiä. Helsingin ydinkeskusta on joka tapauksessa vähän turhan arvokas paikka seisottaa junia yhtään enempää kuin on välttämätöntä.


Tästä aiheesta on käyty pitkällisiä keskusteluja tällä foorumilla. Mitä sanot on suunnilleen "virallisesti" hyväksytty totuus. Epävirallisemman totuuden mukaan Helsingin ratapihan käyttöä voi tehostaa uudella asetinlaitteella (joka täytyy joka tapauksessa hankkia) sekä VR:n liikennöintikäytäntöjä muuttamalla (esim. kääntämällä saapuvat junat heti takaisin eikä makuuttamalla niitä laitureissa) niin paljon, että koko pisaraa ei tarvita, eikä myöskään tarvitse jättää osaa liikenteestä Pasilaan kuten virallisesti uhkaillaan. Pisara toki tehostaa jakelua jonkin verran, mutta on aiheellista kysyä kannattaako siitä maksaa toista miljardia (mikä lienee realistinen arvio), millä tekisi sentään aika paljon muutakin hyvää Helsingin joukkoliikenteen tehostamiseksi. Ja todennäköisesti paremmalla H/K-suhteella.

Pahin valhe on väittää että pisara muka on edellytys kaukojunaliikenteen lisäämiselle. Ei ole. Helsingin ratapihan ongelmat ovat pääosin VR:n itsensä omilla käytännöillään aiheuttamia. Ja lähiliikenne vie pääosan kapasiteetista. Ongelma on siis joka tapauksessa lähiliikenne eikä junavolyymeiltään varsin vaatimaton kaukoliikenne.

----------


## tlajunen

> HSL-liikenteen ohella Pisaraan voisi minusta laittaa myös jotain (Turku)-Karjaa-Pisara-Lahti/Tampere-taajamajunia.


Ei mahdu sekaan. Jo nyt sinne suunnitellaan 5 min vuoroväliä, ja jos tuota kyetään lyhentämään, niin kyllä se lisäkapasiteetti käytetään kaupunkiradan junien lisäämiseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:56 ----------




> Epävirallisemman totuuden mukaan Helsingin ratapihan käyttöä voi tehostaa uudella asetinlaitteella (joka täytyy joka tapauksessa hankkia) sekä VR:n liikennöintikäytäntöjä muuttamalla (esim. kääntämällä saapuvat junat heti takaisin eikä makuuttamalla niitä laitureissa) niin paljon, että koko pisaraa ei tarvita, eikä myöskään tarvitse jättää osaa liikenteestä Pasilaan kuten virallisesti uhkaillaan.


Asetinlaite ei ymmärtääkseni mahdollista käytön tehostamista, vaan se parantaa sen luotettavuutta. Jo nykyisellä laitteistolla kulkutiet muodostuvat muutamassa sekunnissa reitin vapautumisen jälkeen.

Liikennöintikäytäntöjä muuttamalla saadaan jonkin verran lisäkapasiteettia, mutta ei juurikaan ruuhka-aikaan (jolloin eräistä väitteistä poiketen ei kalustoa "seisoteta" tarpeettomasti laituriraiteilla).

----------


## petteri

> Tästä aiheesta on käyty pitkällisiä keskusteluja tällä foorumilla. Mitä sanot on suunnilleen "virallisesti" hyväksytty totuus. Epävirallisemman totuuden mukaan Helsingin ratapihan käyttöä voi tehostaa uudella asetinlaitteella (joka täytyy joka tapauksessa hankkia) sekä VR:n liikennöintikäytäntöjä muuttamalla (esim. kääntämällä saapuvat junat heti takaisin eikä makuuttamalla niitä laitureissa) niin paljon, että koko pisaraa ei tarvita, eikä myöskään tarvitse jättää osaa liikenteestä Pasilaan kuten virallisesti uhkaillaan.


Kyllä Helsingin ratapihan käyttöä voidaan sen verran parantaa ilman Pisaraakin, että nykyinen liikennemäärä voidaan juuri ja juuri hoitaa vähän nykyistä paremmalla luotettavuustasolla. Nykyinen luotettavuustasohan ei ole pitemmällä aikajänteellä hyväksyttävä ja sen parantaminen vaatii jo itsessään parannuksia, jotka syövät kapasiteettia.

Mitään merkittäviä laajennuksia ei vaan voida toteuttaa ilman Pisaraa. Hankkeen toteuttamatta jättäminen olisi käytännössä samalla päätös, ettei Helsinkiin ajeta nykyistä enempää junavuoroja ja kaikki vuorojen määrää lisäävät hankkeet unohdetaan tästä ikuisuuteen.

Tällä foorumilla Pisaraa innokkaasti vastustavat samat henkilöt, joiden mielestä Helsingin seudulle ei tarvita lisää muutakaan eristettyä ja nopeaa raideliikennettä. Arvovalinta se on tuokin, mutta jos vastustaa lähijuna- ja metroliikenteen laajentamista, voisihan sen ääneenkin kertoa eikä vaan verhota "pisaraa ei tarvita" kaapuun.

Ketkä vastustavat taajama- ja lähijunaliikenteen laajentamista tulevaisuudessa? Nyt kädet vaan rohkeasti ylös, ei kannata kainostella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Petteri: vuorojen lisäämisen sijaan kannattaisi ensin harkita junapituuksien kasvattamista. Esim. Tampereen ja Helsingin välille ei tarvita ruuhkatunnin aikana yhtään nykyistä enempää junaa (ja muulloin niitä mahtuisikin lisää), mutta pituutta voi kasvattaa aina 14 IC2-vaunuun asti. Sama periaate pätee lähiliikenteeseen. Lentorata taas tarkoittaa että siirretään osa junista kulkemaan sitä kautta, ei lisätarjontaa.

Voisit tosin luopua tuosta provosoivasta tyylistä koettaa laittaa sanoja toisten suuhun... Tämä "ei yhtään lisävuoroa" on pelkkää VR-propagandaa. Eipä niitä vuoroja liene ainakaan kaukoliikenteeseen lupailtu lisää vaikka pisara tehtäisiinkin. Ja pullonkaulat tuolle ovat ihan muualla, yksiraiteisilla rataosilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mitä sanot on suunnilleen "virallisesti" hyväksytty totuus. Epävirallisemman totuuden mukaan Helsingin ratapihan käyttöä voi tehostaa uudella asetinlaitteella (joka täytyy joka tapauksessa hankkia) sekä VR:n liikennöintikäytäntöjä muuttamalla (esim. kääntämällä saapuvat junat heti takaisin eikä makuuttamalla niitä laitureissa) niin paljon, että koko pisaraa ei tarvita, eikä myöskään tarvitse jättää osaa liikenteestä Pasilaan kuten virallisesti uhkaillaan. Pisara toki tehostaa jakelua jonkin verran, mutta on aiheellista kysyä kannattaako siitä maksaa toista miljardia (mikä lienee realistinen arvio), millä tekisi sentään aika paljon muutakin hyvää Helsingin joukkoliikenteen tehostamiseksi. Ja todennäköisesti paremmalla H/K-suhteella.


Jos virallisista totuuksista puhutaan, niin olemassahan on liikenneviraston tilaamat hankkeen vaikuttavuusarviot Straficalta ja Ruralialta. Ilmestyessään ne menivät vähän läpilukuna, mutta myöhemmin olen kuunnellut tuon Strafican selvityksen tekijän esitelmän aiheesta. Pisaran tärkeimmäksi vaikutukseksi tunnistetaan parannukset saavutettavuudessa Helsingin kantakaupungin tietyillä alueilla. Ennen kaikkea hyötyä tulee Hakaniemen aseman seudulle, joka on siinä rajalla, että siitä alkaisi kehittyä osa ydinkeskustaa.

Eli jos arvio osuu oikeaan, niin hyötyjä olisi luvassa ja ne varmasti ylittävät kustannukset, mutta hyödyt tulevat Helsinkiin ja kapitalisoituvat maan arvoon kantakaupungissa. Valtiokin hyötyy hankkeesta aika tavalla, sillä se on huomattava maanomistaja esimerkiksi Pasilassa. Jos maanhinnan nousu pystyttäisiin leikkaamaan talteen, niin sillä rahalla Pisara luultavasti pystyttäisiin rahoittamaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Jos laituritasolla palaa, niin voiko edes laituritason liukuportaiden olettaa toimivan?


Kuten jo totesin:



> Liukuportaat tarjoavat hätäpoistumistien senkin jälkeen, kun sähköt katkeavat ja portaat lakkaavat rullaamasta - hissikuilut eivät.





> Tällä foorumilla Pisaraa innokkaasti vastustavat samat henkilöt, joiden mielestä Helsingin seudulle ei tarvita lisää muutakaan eristettyä ja nopeaa raideliikennettä. Arvovalinta se on tuokin, mutta jos vastustaa lähijuna- ja metroliikenteen laajentamista, voisihan sen ääneenkin kertoa eikä vaan verhota "pisaraa ei tarvita" kaapuun.


No varmasti niin, että eristetyn raideliikenteen lisäämistä vastustavat vastustavat myös Pisaraa, koska se vähän niin kuin on eristettyä raideliikennettä. Mutta onko se arvovalinta? Yhtäältä Helsingin seutu on sen verran harvaanasuttua pöpelikköä, ettei tänne ihan välttämättä tarvita lisää metron tai lähijunien kaltaista raskasta raideliikennettä. Toisaalta kysymys raideliikenteestä liittyy keskeisesti kaupunkirakenteeseen ja siihen, minkälaista kaupunkia Helsingin seudulle halutaan. Lisää (rakennusteollisuuden lobbaamia) radanvarsilähiöitä ostareineen, vai ehkä jotain ihmiselle mieluisampaa?

Lisäksi Pisara ollaan toteuttamassa väärin. Huonoja suunnitelmia kannattaa vastustaa siihen saakka kun on toivoa saada niistä parempia, vaikka huonokin olisi parempi kuin ei mitään. Pisara on ensisijaisesti ja voimakkaasti Helsingin seutuun ja Helsingin kantakaupunkiin vaikuttava hanke. Siksi sitä pitäisi myös suunnitella ensisijaisesti Helsingin näkökulmasta. Toistaiseksihan on lässytetty ja duunattu selvityksiä ratapihasta, kaukojunista ja muusta toissijaisesta.

----------


## petteri

> Voisit tosin luopua tuosta provosoivasta tyylistä koettaa laittaa sanoja toisten suuhun... Tämä "ei yhtään lisävuoroa" on pelkkää VR-propagandaa. Eipä niitä vuoroja liene ainakaan kaukoliikenteeseen lupailtu lisää vaikka pisara tehtäisiinkin. Ja pullonkaulat tuolle ovat ihan muualla, yksiraiteisilla rataosilla.


Nykyään Helsingin ratapiha on sen verran pahasti ylikuormitettu, niin moni pienempikin häiriö vaikuttaa muihin juniin, kun pelivaraa ei ole. Jos matkustaa Helsingissä junalla lumipyrypäivinä, voi hyvin havaita, miten huonosti liikenne toimii. Pisaran ja muiden uudistusten tuomaa pelivaraa tarvitaan ei pelkästään kapasiteetin lisäämiseksi, vaan myös luotettavuuden parantamiseksi. 

Minusta Pisaran vastustamisen perusteena "lisävuoroja ei ole lupailtu" ei ole kovin nerokas argumentti. Miten niitä voitaisiin lupailla kun Helsinkiin johtavien ratojen kapasiteetti on tällä hetkellä monelta osin nyt ylikäytetty. Pisara mahdollistaa rataverkon kehittämisen jatkamisen, muttei ratkaise kaikkia pullonkaulaongelmia.

Kun kielteisen  Pisara-kannan seuraukset ovat sen verran epämiellyttäviä voihan niiden esittämistä vastustaa, vaikka kutsumalla seurauksia provosoivaksi tyyliksi. Ovatko jokatalvinen kaaos ja jatkuvat pienemmät häiriöt myös VR propagandaa?

----------


## sane

> Nykyään Helsingin ratapiha on sen verran pahasti ylikuormitettu, niin moni pienempikin häiriö vaikuttaa muihin juniin, kun pelivaraa ei ole. Jos matkustaa Helsingissä junalla lumipyrypäivinä, voi hyvin havaita, miten huonosti liikenne toimii. Pisaran ja muiden uudistusten tuomaa pelivaraa tarvitaan ei pelkästään kapasiteetin lisäämiseksi, vaan myös luotettavuuden parantamiseksi. 
> 
> Minusta Pisaran vastustamisen perusteena "lisävuoroja ei ole lupailtu" ei ole kovin nerokas argumentti. Miten niitä voitaisiin lupailla kun Helsinkiin johtavien ratojen kapasiteetti on tällä hetkellä monelta osin nyt ylikäytetty. Pisara mahdollistaa rataverkon kehittämisen jatkamisen, muttei ratkaise kaikkia pullonkaulaongelmia.
> 
> Kun kielteisen  Pisara-kannan seuraukset ovat sen verran epämiellyttäviä voihan niiden esittämistä vastustaa, vaikka kutsumalla seurauksia provosoivaksi tyyliksi. Ovatko jokatalvinen kaaos ja jatkuvat pienemmät häiriöt myös VR propagandaa?


En nyt ota Pisaran hyödyllisyyteen mitään kantaa, mutta kyllä tässä Petteri sinun kuuluu perustella nämä Pisaran erinomaiset vaikutukset koko rataverkon kannalta. Kritisoijat ovat kuitenkin esittäneet varsin uskottavia argumentteja jotka kumoavat tämän virallisen totuuden (Eli ilman Pisaraa tulee kaukojunat pysäyttää Pasilaan):

Ohjausvaunujen avulla pystytään vähentämään seisonta-aikoja Helsingin päässä, ja on varmasti halvempaa kuin Pisara.

Euroopasta löytyy vuoromäärältään vilkkaampiakin pussinperäasemia saapuvia raiteita kohti. Eli miksi se mikä toimii ulkomailla ei voisi toimia Suomessa?

----------


## Matkalainen

> No varmasti niin, että eristetyn raideliikenteen lisäämistä vastustavat vastustavat myös Pisaraa, koska se vähän niin kuin on eristettyä raideliikennettä.


Tuo heitto eristetyn raideliikenteen vastustamisesta oli petterin olkiukko, ja kannattaa jättää omaan arvoonsa. Arvelen tietäväni, ketä petteri vihjailullaan tarkoittaa, enkä ole kyseiseltä kirjoittajalta nähnyt yhtään esim. (sopivasti) eristetyllä radalla kulkevaa pikaratikkaa vastustavaa kirjoitusta. Ylipäätään, en ole tällä foorumilla törmännyt periaatteelliseen Pisaran vastustukseenkaan, mitä nyt on kyselty kunnollisten vaihtoehtojen selvittämisen perään.




> Nykyään Helsingin ratapiha on sen verran pahasti ylikuormitettu, niin moni pienempikin häiriö vaikuttaa muihin juniin, kun pelivaraa ei ole. Jos matkustaa Helsingissä junalla lumipyrypäivinä, voi hyvin havaita, miten huonosti liikenne toimii.


Sellaisia lumipyrypäiviä, joina liikenteen toimimattomuus johtuu yksinomaan Helsingin ratapihan toimimattomuudesta, on vuosittain kuinka monta? Oletko laskenut myös, kuinka paljon vastaavasti lisääntyvät lämpötilan vaihtelusta johtuvat ongelmat, kun junia ajetaan hetkeksi tunneliin vähän väliä?




> Kun kielteisen  Pisara-kannan seuraukset ovat sen verran epämiellyttäviä voihan niiden esittämistä vastustaa, vaikka kutsumalla seurauksia provosoivaksi tyyliksi. Ovatko jokatalvinen kaaos ja jatkuvat pienemmät häiriöt myös VR propagandaa?


Jokatalvinen kaaos? Petteri, missä maassa (tai millä planeetalla) sinun Helsinkisi sijaitsee? Esimerkiksi viimeisen vuosikymmenen ajalta en muista joka talvelta edes yhtä lumipyrykaaospäivää, eikä niitä pahimpinakaan talvina kauhean monta ole ollut. Ja monesti lumipyrykaaos on johtunut vähintään osittain Helsingin ratapihan ulkopuolella sijainneista syistä, jotka petterin Helsinkiin rakennettava Pisara ilmeisesti korjaisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En nyt ota Pisaran hyödyllisyyteen mitään kantaa, mutta kyllä tässä Petteri sinun kuuluu perustella nämä Pisaran erinomaiset vaikutukset koko rataverkon kannalta.


Mä vastaan Petterin puolesta:

Pisaran tarkoitus on suurentaa Helsingin "metroverkkoa". Siis yhdistetään rautatielähiliikenne ja metro tuomalla lähijunat joilla kulkee yhtä paljon ihmisiä kuin metrolla, ellei enemmän, Helsingin keskustassa sinne minne ihmiset ovat menossa eikä vain Kaisaniemen Puistoon/Töölönlahden Puistoon.

Koko rataverkon kannalta sillä on se merkitys, että kaupunkiratojen erottaminen muusta rataverkosta teknisesti tulee kanssa mahdolliseksi ja VR:n monopoliasema lähiliikenneoperaattorina tulee epävarmemmaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Pisara toki tehostaa jakelua jonkin verran, mutta on aiheellista kysyä kannattaako siitä maksaa toista miljardia (mikä lienee realistinen arvio),


Tunnelihankkeisiin liittyy kieltämättä kustannusriskejä ja Helsingin keskusta on asemien toteuttamisen kannalta erityisen hankala ympäristö. Silti hiukan ihmettelen tätä intoa povata juuri Pisaralle miljardin hintalappua.

Kun Länsimetron arvioitiin maksavan 412 tai 452 miljoonaa, Pisaran arvio oli luokkaa 300 miljoonaa. Länsimetron arvio on tällä hetkellä noin 800 miljoonaa ja Pisaran vastaavalla kustannusindeksilukemalla ymmärtääkseni 625 miljoonaa. Äkkiseltään Pisaran arvion voisi siis kuvitella olevan vastaavalla tasolla kuin Länsimetron arvion.

On esitetty, että Länsimetro tulee maksamaan miljardin. Inflaation kautta näin voinee ainakin käydä, mutta oletetaan hinnan nousevan miljardiin ihan indeksikorjattunakin. Karkeasti tunnelimetrolla hinnasta puolet on asemia ja puolet rataa. Länsimetrolla siis raaka rata maksaisi 500 milj. / 13,9 km eli noin 36 milj. / km. Asemat puolestaan ilman Niittykumpua 500 milj. / 7 eli noin 71 miljoonaa kappaleelta. Pisaran tunnelin pituus on 6 km. Isompaa tunnelia kuin metrolla, joten menköön 50 miljoonaa kilometrille (+39 %) eli 300 miljoonaa yhteensä. Isoja asemia on kolme. Meillä ei lasketa, joten 100 miljoonaa kappaleelta (+41 %). Tekee toiset 300 miljoonaa. Jää vielä 25 miljoonaa tehdä pintaosuuden pari kilometriä siltoneen. Saattaahan tuo loppua kesken, mutta on tässä vielä vähän matkaa (375 miljoonaa) miljardiin vertailukelpoisella hinnalla ja lähtökohtana Länsimetrosta esitetty kauhuskenaario. Laitetaan kokeeksi vaikka keskusta-asemaan vielä 50 miljoonaa lisää ja pintaraiteisiin toiset 25 miljoonaa, niin koossa on 700 miljoonaa.

Epäilen, että moni kuvittelee Pisaran jotenkin olennaisesti suuremmaksi hankkeeksi kuin se on. Tunnelia ja asemia on tosiaan alle puolet Länsimetrosta, joskin isompia ja keskustan vaativassa ympäristössä. Päälle parisen kilometriä vaativia pintajärjestelyjä Pasilassa. Liityntäterminaaleja ja uusia katuja ei perushankkeessa tule. Terminaaleja tutkitaan omina hankkeinaan omilla (inkrementaalisilla) kannattavuuslaskelmillaan.

----------


## petteri

> Euroopasta löytyy vuoromäärältään vilkkaampiakin pussinperäasemia saapuvia raiteita kohti. Eli miksi se mikä toimii ulkomailla ei voisi toimia Suomessa?


Antaisitko esimerkin vuoromäärältään Helsinkiä vilkkaammasta pussinperäasemasta, jossa ei ole ratapihaa tai järjestelyraiteita heti aseman vieressä?

----------


## sane

> Mä vastaan Petterin puolesta:
> 
> Pisaran tarkoitus on suurentaa Helsingin "metroverkkoa". Siis yhdistetään rautatielähiliikenne ja metro tuomalla lähijunat joilla kulkee yhtä paljon ihmisiä kuin metrolla, ellei enemmän, Helsingin keskustassa sinne minne ihmiset ovat menossa eikä vain Kaisaniemen Puistoon/Töölönlahden Puistoon.


Ymmärrän tämän, ja tämän takia olen varovasti Pisaran kannalla.




> Koko rataverkon kannalta sillä on se merkitys, että kaupunkiratojen erottaminen muusta rataverkosta teknisesti tulee kanssa mahdolliseksi ja VR:n monopoliasema lähiliikenneoperaattorina tulee epävarmemmaksi. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tätä taas en niele. Samalla tavalla Pisaran kanssa kuin ilman voidaan käyttää lähiliikenneraiteita myös kaukoliikenteen tarpeisiin. Vai eikö muka lähiliikenneraiteilta ole vaihteita kaukoraiteille kuin Helsingin ja Pasilan välissä, sekä raiteiden päättyessä?

Eli kaupunkiradat voidaan teknisesti erottaa kaukoraiteista jo nyt, myös ilman Pisaraa.




> Antaisitko esimerkin vuoromäärältään Helsinkiä vilkkaammasta pussinperäasemasta, jossa ei ole ratapihaa tai järjestelyraiteita heti aseman vieressä?


Muistaakseni tässä ketjussa on niitä aikaisemmin esitelty.

----------


## petteri

> En nyt ota Pisaran hyödyllisyyteen mitään kantaa, mutta kyllä tässä Petteri sinun kuuluu perustella nämä Pisaran erinomaiset vaikutukset koko rataverkon kannalta. Kritisoijat ovat kuitenkin esittäneet varsin uskottavia argumentteja jotka kumoavat tämän virallisen totuuden (Eli ilman Pisaraa tulee kaukojunat pysäyttää Pasilaan):


Kun Pisara rakennetaan lähiliikenne- ja kaukoliikenne voidaan erottaa nykyistä paremmin. Lisäksi se mahdollistaa vuoromäärän lisäämisen nykyisestä ja uudet ratahankkeet eivät enää kaadu vain siihen, ettei asemalla ole tilaa. Samalla häiriöt Helsingin päässä vähenevät, jolloin koko rataverkon pelivara paranee.

Pisara mahdollistaa myös uudet vuoroja lisäävät hankkeet, kuten esimerkiksi Espoon kaupunkiradan, lentoradan (joka lisäisi taajajunavuoroja nykyisellä pääradalla), kaksivirtaratikat,  Porvoon lähiliikenneradan ja Klaukkalan radan. Ilman Pisaraa ei voida rakentaa uusia vuroja lisääviä hankkeita vaan kaikki isommat hankkeet joudutaan laittamaan jäihin pysyvästi. Samalla Pisara vielä parantaa jakeluakin kantakaupungissa ja helpottaa epäsuorasti rautatieaseman seudun ratikkaruuhkia.

Minusta on hyvin perusteltua kertoa siitä, kuinka Pisaraa vastustamalla samalla joko tarkoituksella tai tarkoituksetta tehdään vaikeiksi tai mahdottomiksi monet raideliikenteen laajennukset.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:02 ----------




> Muistaakseni tässä ketjussa on niitä aikaisemmin esitelty.


Yleensä Euroopassa ei niin vilkkaita asemia kuin Helsinki ajeta pussinperinä, joiden vieressä ei ole ratapihaa, vaan tuollaisia asemia varten tunneleita on rakennettu, rakenteilla tai suunnitteilla. Toki muutama Helsingin tapainen vanhentunut ja ylikuormitettu ratkaisu taitaa vielä olla käytössä. Kun Pisara rakennetaan, saadaan sitten Helsinkiinkin paremmin toimiva asema ja kapasiteettia lisätä merkittävästi vuoroja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yleensä Euroopassa ei niin vilkkaita asemia kuin Helsinki ajeta pussinperinä, joiden vieressä ei ole ratapihaa, vaan tuollaisia asemia varten tunneleita on rakennettu, rakenteilla tai suunnitteilla. Toki muutama Helsingin tapainen vanhentunut ja ylikuormitettu ratkaisu taitaa vielä olla käytössä.


Sellainen käsitys minullakin on, että Helsingin järjestelyt ovat tähän asti olleet aika erikoisia:
- Varikko ja huoltoratapiha on 6 km päässä asemalta ja veturivetoiset kaukojunarungot varikolta ja varikolle ajetaan peruuttamalla ja konnari ohjaa peruutusliikettä, ilman mahdollisuutta suoraan vaikuttaa junan kulkuun. Tämä yhdessä teknisten ongelmien kanssa vaikutti v 2010 onnettomuuteen. 
- Laituriraiteilta puuttuvat ns traverssivaihteet jota kautta veturi voi siirtyä rungon toiseen päähän. Vaikka VR on tilannut ohjausvaunuja ei se mahdollista vetureiden ympäriajoa pidempien kaukojunien osalta
- Helsinkiä pienempiä kaupunkeja Pohjoismaissa joissa pussinperä on korvattu tunnelilla ainakin osalle junia on Malmö, ja Göteborgiin suunnitellaan samaa. Helsingin kokoisessa Oslossa se korvattiin jo 1980-luvulla. Saksankielisissä maissa jo järjestään rakennettu lähijunille tunnelit vastaavanlaisiin paikkoihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Hesarin jutun yhteydessä olleessa kuvassa oli tuollainen pieni pistoraide Alppilan kohdalla. Onko tuollainen todella vai onko kuvassa toimittajien virhe?
> 
> http://db.tt/hL7GxNQw


Se ei ole piirrustusvirhe vaan Alppilaan johtava tunnelinpätkä. Sitä aiotaan käyttää vararaiteena häiriötilanteiden sattuessa (kts http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/por...tos%5B1%5D.pdf [1. ja 2. sivun vaihde]). Tässä Liikennevirasto tunnustaa, että radan oikeastaan pitäisi kulkea Alppilan kautta! Jos tämä joskus rakennetaa, niin mitä virkaa Alppipuiston kautta kulkevalla linjauksella on sitten? Tunnelia voi toki tuolloin käyttää vaikkapa hiihtoputkena...
Juha

----------


## j-lu

> Pisaran tarkoitus on suurentaa Helsingin "metroverkkoa". Siis yhdistetään rautatielähiliikenne ja metro tuomalla lähijunat joilla kulkee yhtä paljon ihmisiä kuin metrolla, ellei enemmän, Helsingin keskustassa sinne minne ihmiset ovat menossa eikä vain Kaisaniemen Puistoon/Töölönlahden Puistoon.


Jos tarkoitus olisi ensisijaisesti laajentaa Helsingin metroverkkoa, selvitykset Pisarasta ja sen linjauksesta olisivat ollaat aivan toisenlaisia kuin tehdyt. Esim. eihän Pisaraa ole missään vaiheessa verrattu Töölön metroon tai muihin metrolaajennuksiin. Tähän mennessä nähtyjen selvitysten tarkoitus on ollut lähinnä perustella minipisaran rakentamista kaikin keksityin syin ja verukkein.

Minä en pysty sanomaan, mistä Pisarassa on kyse. Arvaus on, että minipisara on huono kompromissi monenlaisista intresseistä. VR:llä on omansa liittyen liikennöintiin ja Pisara vastaa VR:n huutoon. Valtiolle sopii Pasilakeskeinen joukkoliikennehanke erinomaisesti, sillä valtio omistaa Pasilassa paljon maata. Tunnelinkaivuu- ja rakennusyhtiöillä on varmasti kova lobbaus päällä ja minipisara on juuri sopivan kokoinen hanke - ei liian iso edes taantumassa. Lisäksi Helsingissä johtavia poliitikkoja ja virkamiehiä, joille minipisara on riittävän hyvä ja varsinkin, kun Töölön metrolla ei ole realistisia mahdollisuuksia saada valtionosuuksia seuraavaan pariinkymmeneen vuoteen. (Ymmärtääkseni Helsingissä olisi edelleen haluja Alppilan asemaan, Huopalahdesta alkavasta Pisarasta ei kehdata ainakaan ääneen haaveilla).

----------


## hmikko

> (Ymmärtääkseni Helsingissä olisi edelleen haluja Alppilan asemaan, Huopalahdesta alkavasta Pisarasta ei kehdata ainakaan ääneen haaveilla).


Eipä tuo liene kehtaamisesta kiinni. Raidejärjestelmä vaan on U-metroksi väärä. Kamppi-Pasila-Viikki-Itäkeskus -metrosta kyllä on kehdattu haaveilla viime aikoina.

Soininvaara taannoin bloggasi siitä, että hänen mielestään valtio voisi lopettaa paikallisiin liikenneratkaisuihin sekaantumisen kokonaan ja yksinkertaisesti myöntää rahaa väkiluvun mukaan. Vois olla tämän ja monen muun hankkeen kannalta fiksu ratkaisu. Helsinki voisi päättä, käyttääkö rahat Pisaraan, toiseen metrolinjaan vai johonkin muuhun, ja VR saisi ajella juniaan tilauksen mukaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Eipä tuo liene kehtaamisesta kiinni. Raidejärjestelmä vaan on U-metroksi väärä. Kamppi-Pasila-Viikki-Itäkeskus -metrosta kyllä on kehdattu haaveilla viime aikoina.


Se on sama kööri, jolle raidejärjestelmällä on väliä, joka haaveilee Viikistä ja joka amputoi metrojunista vaunuparin pois. Tulevaisuus näyttää, oliko tynkämetro onnistunut tapa pohjustaa oranssia junaa Viikin pelloille vai naula metrolaajennusten arkkuun. Varmaa on ainakin se, että minimivuorovälillä operoivalla metrolla ei oikein ole edellytyksiä tarjota yhteyttä Pasilaan ilman täysin uutta linjaa ja se tarkoittaa käytännössä, että ilman huomattavasti Pisaraa kalliimpia hankkeita. Pisaralle vaihtoehtoja ajatellen esim. linja Etelä-Helsingistä Töölön kautta Pasilaan ja sieltä Kalasatamaan ja edelleen itään taitaa olla aika vaikeasti toteutettavissa. Mutta se olisi riittävä linjaus käytännössä koko kantakaupungin saamiseksi raskaan raideliikenteen piiriin, mitä osapuilleen saman pituinen minipisara ei tee.




> Soininvaara taannoin bloggasi siitä, että hänen mielestään valtio voisi lopettaa paikallisiin liikenneratkaisuihin sekaantumisen kokonaan ja yksinkertaisesti myöntää rahaa väkiluvun mukaan.


Voip olla paree näin. Jos nyt seuraa esim. tuota tapaus Kruunuvuorta, niin ei oikein riitä usko kunnalliseen demokratiaan siinä määrin, että näille kyläpäälliköille uskoisi kaiken vallan liikennehankkeissa.

----------


## GT8N

> Sellainen käsitys minullakin on, että Helsingin järjestelyt ovat tähän asti olleet aika erikoisia:
> - Varikko ja huoltoratapiha on 6 km päässä asemalta ja veturivetoiset kaukojunarungot varikolta ja varikolle ajetaan peruuttamalla ja konnari ohjaa peruutusliikettä, ilman mahdollisuutta suoraan vaikuttaa junan kulkuun. Tämä yhdessä teknisten ongelmien kanssa vaikutti v 2010 onnettomuuteen.


Vuoden 2010 "hotelliinajo" johtui siitä, että turvajärjestelmä ohitettiin ennen kuin selvitettiin, mistä turvajärjestelmän toiminta johtui. (Eli junan jarrut avattiin ennen junan kokonaisena olemisen varmistamista). Junan ohjattavuuden puute ei siis ollut onnettomuuden syy.




> - Laituriraiteilta puuttuvat ns traverssivaihteet jota kautta veturi voi siirtyä rungon toiseen päähän. Vaikka VR on tilannut ohjausvaunuja ei se mahdollista vetureiden ympäriajoa pidempien kaukojunien osalta


Helsingissä on veturivetoisen lähiliikenteen aikaan ollut raidejärjestelyjä, joissa veturit ovat voineet helposti kiertää junarunkoja. Valitettavasti niistä on luovuttu moottorivaunuliikenteen yleistyessä, kun vaihteet jäivät "tarpeettomiksi". Tuolloin toki junaliikenteen määrä oli vähempää ja vähemmän kiivastahtista kuin nykyään. Siltikin veturien kiertomahdollisuuden poisto on ollut erittäin valitettavaa. Se, miksi veturien ympäriajon mahdollisuuksia ei ole parannettu viimevuosina on ihmeellistä. Poikkeusellisesti myös ei voi vedota siihen, "ettei ollut ennenkään".

Mm. Ruosissakin yleinen ratkaisu lisää huomattavasti ratapihan käytettävyyttä. Vastaavanlainen on esim. Tukholman pääaseman päättyvillä raiteilla. Kyseinen ratkaisu olisi melko helposti tehtävissä myös Helsinkiin, varsinkin voimakkaassa kaukoliikennekäytössä olevien raiteiden 11 ja 10 sekä 9 ja 8 väleihin. Vaatisi toki raidevälissä yhden laiturikatoksen pylväään kannatusrataisun muuttamista, muttei mahdotonta. Edellämainittu yhdessä ohjausvaunujen parantaisi huomattavasti ratapihan käytettävyyttä.

Vai halutaanko hokea ratapihan ahtautta ja vaatia pisaraa autuaana pelastajana kaikkiin ongelmiin?  




> Saksankielisissä maissa jo järjestään rakennettu lähijunille tunnelit vastaavanlaisiin paikkoihin


Saksankielisissä maissa on muutenkin hoidettu kaikki joukkoliikenneasiat kokolailla toisella tapaa kuin täällä.




> Koko rataverkon kannalta sillä on se merkitys, että kaupunkiratojen erottaminen muusta rataverkosta teknisesti tulee kanssa mahdolliseksi ja VR:n monopoliasema lähiliikenneoperaattorina tulee epävarmemmaksi.


En kuitenkaan jaksa lakata hämmästelemästä, miksi kaupunkiradat on erotettava kaukoradasta tekemällä ne epäyhteensopiviksi. *Jos* VR:n monopoliasemaa halutaan muuttaa, se alkaa siitä että EU-lainsäädäntöä kiertävä yksinoikeussopimus puretaan. Ei  siis siitä, että heikennetään järjestelmän toimivuutta. Muuten mennään takapuoli edellä puuhun.

Kun jatkuvasti puhutaan Helsingin ratapihan toimivuudesta, on kaupunkiradat nimenomaan osa sen toimintavarmuutta. Sen lisäksi, että kauko- ja kaupunkiradoilla voi olla yhteistä runkokiertoa on kaupunkiratojen hyöty nimenomaan poikkeustilanteissa. Tuoreimpia esimerkkejä löytyy parin ihan viikon takaa, jolloin muutamana viikonloppuna koko Pääradan liikenne ajettiin Helsingin ja Oulunkylän välillä kaupunkirataa, kun Pasilan raiteen 5b uusia vaihdeyhteyksiä asennettiin. Jos ei kaupunkirata olisi ollut käytössä, niin mitenpä olisi suu pantu? Puolet kaukojunista jätetty Tikkurilaan ja loput peruttu?

Liikennöintivarmuuden ohella myös huoltoliikenne Ilmalaan olisi erotetuilla järjestelmillä myös jännä kuvio, vai pitäisikö rakentaa uusi ilmainen huoltovarikko jonnekin kuuseen?

Luonnollisesti niinkin kaukana kuin Tukholmassa onnistuu pääasemalta kaiken etelän suunnan liikenteen sovittaminen kahta raidetta pitkin useiden operaattoreiden liikennöimänä ilman ylimääräistä suomalaistyyppistä tötöilyä. Tosin maantieteellinen sijainti vaikuttaa järjenkäyttöön liikenneasiossa.

----------


## hmikko

> Voip olla paree näin. Jos nyt seuraa esim. tuota tapaus Kruunuvuorta, niin ei oikein riitä usko kunnalliseen demokratiaan siinä määrin, että näille kyläpäälliköille uskoisi kaiken vallan liikennehankkeissa.


Ideana tai ainakin ideaalina olisi, että jos valtion rahojen kärkkyminen kullekin hankkeelle erikseen poistuu, niin rahojen käyttö olisi rationaalisempaa ja nopeampaa. Väkiluvun mukaan tuleva liikenneraha siis lankeasi joka tapauksessa kuin Manulle illallinen, ilman, että tarvitsisi esittää tiettyä hanketta. Tällöin kannattaisi siis mieluummin tehdä yksi hyvin suunniteltu ja tarpeita vastaava rata kuin kaksi kallista ja huonoa (Pisara ja Töölön metro), joihin nykyisessä systeemissä saadaan kenties yhteensä keploteltua enemmän valtion rahaa. Tämä siis tietysti edellyttää, että kyläpäälliköiden ja heidä virkamiestensä toiminta on tolkullista. Kyläpäälliköt voisivat laittaa rahat moottorikatuun, mutta eivät enää sen jälkeen mankua valtiolta lisärahaa raideliikenteen rakentamiseen. Voi olla, että kyläpäälliköt tekisivät moottorikadun, mutta ainakin tämä nykysysteemi johtaa raideliikennehankkeiden aivan takaperoiseen priorisoimiseen (rata Marja-Vantaan metsään ennen Jokeria, Espoon keskuksen kaupunkiradalle ei saada rahaa jne.).

----------


## kompura

> Tunnelihankkeisiin liittyy kieltämättä kustannusriskejä ja Helsingin keskusta on asemien toteuttamisen kannalta erityisen hankala ympäristö. Silti hiukan ihmettelen tätä intoa povata juuri Pisaralle miljardin hintalappua.
> 
> Kun Länsimetron arvioitiin maksavan 412 tai 452 miljoonaa, Pisaran arvio oli luokkaa 300 miljoonaa. Länsimetron arvio on tällä hetkellä noin 800 miljoonaa ja Pisaran vastaavalla kustannusindeksilukemalla ymmärtääkseni 625 miljoonaa. Äkkiseltään Pisaran arvion voisi siis kuvitella olevan vastaavalla tasolla kuin Länsimetron arvion.


Minuakin kummastuttaa tämä into, jolla hyväksytään ja pidetään itsestäänselvänä, että vajaan 300 miljoonan hankkeesta pyörähtää yhtäkkiä miljardihanke, ilman että kustannusten räjähtämistä sen kummemmin kyseenalaistetaan. Vähintäänkin voisi olettaa, että kun näin isoista rahoista on kyse, niin kaikki tekniset ratkaisut on huolellisesti optimoitu.

Miltä tämä optimoinnin lopputulos sitten näyttää? Pelkän ratatunnelin osalta tältä.

Aika väljää on. Poikkileikkaus on semmoinen ison kaksion kokoinen, kiskojen yläpinnasta(!) laskettuna: 8m*8m = 64 m^2. Vertailun vuoksi Lontoon ali rakennettava junatunneli, Crossrail, mahtuu kaikkine ratarakenteineen 6,2 m läpimittaiseen putkeen, eli n. 30 m^2: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/tunnellin...ing-in-numbers Miksi Helsinkiin tarvitaan kooltaan yli kaksinkertainen putki rataa varten, ja mitä se vaikuttaa kustannuksiin?

Pisaran yleissuunnitelma antaa vähän osviittaa siitä, miten hanketta on suunniteltu: "Tunnelin poikkileikkausmitoituksessa on varauduttu normaaleihin sähköratarakenteisiin." Tarkoittaako tämä todella sitä, että tunnelin mitoituksessa on lähdetty siitä, että tunneliin laitetaan samat johdot ja kannattimet kuin Pohjanmaan lakeuksilla? Markkinoilla näyttäisi kuitenkin olevan myös ahtaisiin tunneleihin tarkoitettuja ratkaisuja, esim. http://www.furrerfrey.ch/web/furrerf...dukte/sfl.html.

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi Helsinkiin tarvitaan kooltaan yli kaksinkertainen putki rataa varten, ja mitä se vaikuttaa kustannuksiin?


Voisin kuvitella, että tuossa noudatetaan tavallista rautatietunnelin kuormaulottumaa, eli semmoista, johon mahtuu myös kaksikerroksinen vaunu. Sinänsä ei välttämättä aivan pöljä idea.

----------


## petteri

> Luonnollisesti niinkin kaukana kuin Tukholmassa onnistuu pääasemalta kaiken etelän suunnan liikenteen sovittaminen kahta raidetta pitkin useiden operaattoreiden liikennöimänä ilman ylimääräistä suomalaistyyppistä tötöilyä. Tosin maantieteellinen sijainti vaikuttaa järjenkäyttöön liikenneasiossa.


Hyvä kun mainitsit Tukholman siellähän on myös paha kapasiteettiongelma ja siksi lähijunille on rakenteilla uusi kuuden kilometrin Citybanan lähijunatunneli keskustan ali, joka valmistuu vuonna 2017. Tukholmasta ja Saksasta kannattaa meidänkin ottaa mallia, miten paljon paremmin lähijunat toimivat kun ne on tunneloitu keskustassa. 

Toki Tukholmassa tunnelbanan on noudattanut ehkä enemmän Helsingin kaupunkiratajunien liikennöintitapaa. Nyt sitten myös rautateillä kulkevia junia muutetaan metromaisemmin liikennöitäviksi kun Citybanan valmistuu.

----------


## GT8N

> Hyvä kun mainitsit Tukholman siellähän on myös paha kapasiteettiongelma ja siksi lähijunille on rakenteilla uusi kuuden kilometrin Citybanan lähijunatunneli keskustan ali, joka valmistuu vuonna 2017. Tukholmasta ja Saksasta kannattaa meidänkin ottaa mallia, miten paljon paremmin lähijunat toimivat kun ne on tunneloitu keskustassa.


Niin, Tukholmassa tämänhetkinen tilanne vastaa osapuilleen samaa kuin, että Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä olisi kaksi raidetta. Liikenne on silti toiminut kohtuudella jo toistasataa vuotta. Opastinväli on huomattavan lyhyt ja kauko-ohjaus on pyörittänyt liikennettä rautaisella ammattitaidolla. Suomessa vastaavankaltainen järjestely ei tulisi kysymykseenkään _yleisistä syistä._ Täällä olisi jo aikapäivää sitten lyöty hanskat tiskiin ja valitettu ettei vain ole mahdollista.

Citybanan on ihan perusteltu asia, sillä Centralstationin ja Stockholm Södran väli on ollut jo pitkään todellinen pullonkaula ja rajoittanut jo kauan liikenteen lisäämistä. Se ei ole kuitenkaan verrainnollinen pisaraan, koska Tukholman raidejärjestelyt ja lähiliikenne ovat täysin eriluonteista kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vuoden 2010 "hotelliinajo" johtui siitä, että turvajärjestelmä ohitettiin ennen kuin selvitettiin, mistä turvajärjestelmän toiminta johtui. (Eli junan jarrut avattiin ennen junan kokonaisena olemisen varmistamista). Junan ohjattavuuden puute ei siis ollut onnettomuuden syy.


Peruutavia junia "ohjaa" konduktööri ja jos viestiyhteys veturiin katkeaa niin tällaista voi sattua milloin tahansa. Jos junia ei peruutettaisi ollenkaan vaan niitä ohjattaisin aina veturista tai ohjausvaunusta jossa on veturinkkuljettaja, koko onnettomuus olisi tuskin sattunut. 




> Helsingissä on veturivetoisen lähiliikenteen aikaan ollut raidejärjestelyjä, joissa veturit ovat voineet helposti kiertää junarunkoja. Valitettavasti niistä on luovuttu moottorivaunuliikenteen yleistyessä, kun vaihteet jäivät "tarpeettomiksi". Tuolloin toki junaliikenteen määrä oli vähempää ja vähemmän kiivastahtista kuin nykyään. Siltikin veturien kiertomahdollisuuden poisto on ollut erittäin valitettavaa. Se, miksi veturien ympäriajon mahdollisuuksia ei ole parannettu viimevuosina on ihmeellistä. Poikkeusellisesti myös ei voi vedota siihen, "ettei ollut ennenkään".


Niin niitä oli joskus vuonna 1 ja 2. Olisi kannattanut kun hallikatsosta rakennettiin ajatella miten ne saataisiin takaisin. 




> Saksankielisissä maissa on muutenkin hoidettu kaikki joukkoliikenneasiat kokolailla toisella tapaa kuin täällä.


No ei nyt niin hirveän paljon sentään Samat peruselementit on olemassa: lähijunat, metrot, raitiovaunut ja bussit. Saksankileisissä maissa yli puolen millin asukkaan kaupungeissa lähijunille ja raitiovaunuille on rakennettu tunneleita ja ovat toimineet hyvin. 




> En kuitenkaan jaksa lakata hämmästelemästä, miksi kaupunkiradat on erotettava kaukoradasta tekemällä ne epäyhteensopiviksi. *Jos* VR:n monopoliasemaa halutaan muuttaa, se alkaa siitä että EU-lainsäädäntöä kiertävä yksinoikeussopimus puretaan. Ei  siis siitä, että heikennetään järjestelmän toimivuutta. Muuten mennään takapuoli edellä puuhun.


Joskus joudutaan, jos valtio ei suostu vapaaehtoisesti luopumaan VR:n monopolista. jos pk-seudun 4 ydinkaupunkia + Kerava ostaisisi pois kaupunkiradat valtiolta kokonaan niin he saisivat itse päättää kuka niillä ajaa. 




> Kun jatkuvasti puhutaan Helsingin ratapihan toimivuudesta, on kaupunkiradat nimenomaan osa sen toimintavarmuutta. Sen lisäksi, että kauko- ja kaupunkiradoilla voi olla yhteistä runkokiertoa on kaupunkiratojen hyöty nimenomaan poikkeustilanteissa. Tuoreimpia esimerkkejä löytyy parin ihan viikon takaa, jolloin muutamana viikonloppuna koko Pääradan liikenne ajettiin Helsingin ja Oulunkylän välillä kaupunkirataa, kun Pasilan raiteen 5b uusia vaihdeyhteyksiä asennettiin. Jos ei kaupunkirata olisi ollut käytössä, niin mitenpä olisi suu pantu? Puolet kaukojunista jätetty Tikkurilaan ja loput peruttu?


Silloin kuun itse asuin pääradan varrella v 1997-2005 nin kertaakaan ei laitettu kaupunkiradan junaa kulkemaan kaukojunaraiteita pitkin jos kaupunkirataraiteilla oli häiriö, kaupunkiradan junat seisoivat tai jätettiin  ajamatta ja matkustajat jätettiin heitteille kun  kaukojunat ja Riihimäen paikut porhalsi ohi. 

Kun Junakalusto Oy saa käyttöönsä lisää Sm5 junia niin VR:n omista vanhoista Sm1 ja 2 junien käytöstä kaupunkiradoilla voidaan luopua. Eikä niitä jäädä kaipaamaan. 




> Liikennöintivarmuuden ohella myös huoltoliikenne Ilmalaan olisi erotetuilla järjestelmillä myös jännä kuvio, vai pitäisikö rakentaa uusi ilmainen huoltovarikko jonnekin kuuseen?


Oma varikko voi olla ihan hyvä investointi. Voihan se olla metron tai pikaraitiotien kanssa yhteinen. 




> Luonnollisesti niinkin kaukana kuin Tukholmassa onnistuu pääasemalta kaiken etelän suunnan liikenteen sovittaminen kahta raidetta pitkin useiden operaattoreiden liikennöimänä ilman ylimääräistä suomalaistyyppistä tötöilyä. Tosin maantieteellinen sijainti vaikuttaa järjenkäyttöön liikenneasiossa.


Taitaa olla rakenteilal oleva Citybanan täysin tuntematon asia sulle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Niistä täyseristetyistä järjestelmistä ja kaikenvastustamisesta, kyllähän täyseristystä pitää vastustaa. Se on tuulahdus ummehtunutta kylmän sodan bunkkeri-ilmaa. Nykyaikainen joukkoliikennekalusto on joustavaa ilman kompromisseja suorituskyvystä ja palvelutasosta, joten täyseristykselle ei ole tarvetta.

Eristetyt osuudet ovat jees, jos sellaiseen on tilaa tai sellaisesta saadaan kouriintuntuvaa etua. Mutta harva joukkoliikenneväline kulkee koko matkansa niin tiiviissä ympäristössä, että eristys voidaan perustella koko matkalta. Erityisesti hiljaisemmilla hännillä on edullista tilaa eristää väylä risteysten välillä, mutta risteyksille tulee huomattavasti liikaa hintaa täyseristettynä. Keskustoissa taas on vähän tilaa mutta niin paljon matkustajia ettei liikennevälineen eristäminen asiakkaistaan ole järkevää.

Nykyaikainen matalalattiaraitiovaunu voidaan liikennöidä sataprosenttisella metroradalla pitkissä katukelvottomissa yhdistelmissä, kuten esimerkiksi Seattlessa Yhdysvalloissa. Sellainen juna voi joustaa matkustajan puolesta kun poistutaan keskustan alittavalta metroradalta ja jakautua katukelpoisiin yksiköihin kohti esikaupunkeja ilman vaihtoja. Matkustajaa palvelee myös mahdollisuus ylittää rata tasossa hiljaisemmilla osuuksilla, joka mahdollistaa joka suuntaan avoimet asemat joihin ei ole mistään suunnasta pitkä kävelymatka -- puhumattakaan vaihdoista välittömästi samassa tasossa odottavaan bussiin tai toiseen ratikkaan. 

Pisaralle on pakko sanoa EI. Parempi palvelu tehdään sijoittamalla sadat miljardit kehittämään pintaliikenne nykyaikaan kertarysäyksellä. Hyvät ratkaisut eivät ole kalliita vaan vaikeita. Hyvillä ratkaisuilla saadaan nykyinen määrä busseja kuljettamaan enemmän ihmisiä nopeammin ja vähemmän tyhjiä penkkejä ruuhkassa. Ratikat ovat oikeasti hyvin toimiva sivujuonne verrattuna lähes tyhjänä ajavaan bussiralliin jokaisella sisääntuloväylällä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, Tukholmassa tämänhetkinen tilanne vastaa osapuilleen samaa kuin, että Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä olisi kaksi raidetta. Liikenne on silti toiminut kohtuudella jo toistasataa vuotta. Opastinväli on huomattavan lyhyt ja kauko-ohjaus on pyörittänyt liikennettä rautaisella ammattitaidolla. Suomessa vastaavankaltainen järjestely ei tulisi kysymykseenkään _yleisistä syistä._ Täällä olisi jo aikapäivää sitten lyöty hanskat tiskiin ja valitettu ettei vain ole mahdollista.
> 
> Citybanan on ihan perusteltu asia, sillä Centralstationin ja Stockholm Södran väli on ollut jo pitkään todellinen pullonkaula ja rajoittanut jo kauan liikenteen lisäämistä. Se ei ole kuitenkaan verrainnollinen pisaraan, koska Tukholman raidejärjestelyt ja lähiliikenne ovat täysin eriluonteista kuin Helsingissä.


Suurin osa Tukholman keskusaseman raiteista on läpiajettava ja varikko on kaupungin pohjoispuolella Hagalundissa. Varikolta johtaa keskusasemalle omat raiteet, keskusasemalta pohjoiseen on n 8-10 raidetta käytössä kaiken kaikkiaan eli lähes saman verran kuin Helsingissä. 

Koska kaukojunarunkoja ei peruutella eteläistä päärataa pitkin keskusasemalle niin liikenne etelään on toistaiseksi voitu hoitua 2-raiteisenakin, lisäksi kaikki lähijunat ovat heilurijunia (siitä nimitys Pendeltåg) joiden kaikki pääteasemat ovat Tukholman naapurikaupungeissa ja ne pysähtyvät pääasemalla vain lyhyen aikaa jatkaakseen eteenpäin.

t. Rainer

----------


## kompura

> Voisin kuvitella, että tuossa noudatetaan tavallista rautatietunnelin kuormaulottumaa, eli semmoista, johon mahtuu myös kaksikerroksinen vaunu. Sinänsä ei välttämättä aivan pöljä idea.


Totta, voi olla järkevää kasvunvaraa varautua täyskorkeisiin vaunuihin, tosin tämäkin pitäisi tarkastella huolellisesti, että onko niille nähtävissä todellista tarvetta. Sen sijaan siinä, että tunnelirata mitoitetaan käyttämään avomaan sähköistystarvikkeita ei ole mitään järkeä. 

Vaikka mitoituksessa käytettäisiin täyttä kuormaulottumakorkeutta 5300 mm, 8 metrin vapaa korkeus on melkoista liioittelua. Täältä löytyi tieto, että ajolangan nimelliskorkeus on 6150 mm, minimi 5600 mm ja maksimi 6600 mm. Jos ajolanka/virtakisko asennettaisiin vaikka 5700 mm korkeudelle käyttäen tunneleihin tarkoitettua matalaa asennustekniikkaa, niin n. 6 metrin vapaa korkeus kiskoista laskettuna näyttäisi riittävältä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pisaralle on pakko sanoa EI. Parempi palvelu tehdään sijoittamalla sadat miljardit kehittämään pintaliikenne nykyaikaan kertarysäyksellä. Hyvät ratkaisut eivät ole kalliita vaan vaikeita. Hyvillä ratkaisuilla saadaan nykyinen määrä busseja kuljettamaan enemmän ihmisiä nopeammin ja vähemmän tyhjiä penkkejä ruuhkassa. Ratikat ovat oikeasti hyvin toimiva sivujuonne verrattuna lähes tyhjänä ajavaan bussiralliin jokaisella sisääntuloväylällä.


Helsingin kesustaan ei saa enää toimivaa nopeaa metron tai maanalaisen rautatien tai maanalaisen light-railin tasoista ratkaisua pelkästään pintaliikennettä kehittämällä koska kaikki sen vaatima tila on jo käytetty.  Joitakin puistoja on mutta asukasvastarinta niiden käyttöönotolla vaika olisi joukkoliikenne kyseessä tulee estämään sen. Busseilla matkustaminen on hidasta ja epämukavaa, siksi niin moni tulee autolla, vaikka siinäkään ei ole järkeä. Kalliiilta vaikuttavat eritasohankkeet voidaan rahoittaa myös osittain tietulleilla kuten muualla maailmassa on tehty. Tietullit ehkäisevät myös turhaa autoilua keskustassa ja niiden kautta saadaan selvilel se todellinen tarve millaisen kaliiberin joukkoliikennettä tarvitaan nyt niin ruuhkaisia sisääntuloväyliä pitkin. Vapaaehtoista siirtymistä autoista busseihin ei tule tapahtumaan autoilun nykyisellä kustanustasolla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Niin, Tukholmassa tämänhetkinen tilanne vastaa osapuilleen samaa kuin, että Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä olisi kaksi raidetta. Liikenne on silti toiminut kohtuudella jo toistasataa vuotta. Opastinväli on huomattavan lyhyt ja kauko-ohjaus on pyörittänyt liikennettä rautaisella ammattitaidolla. Suomessa vastaavankaltainen järjestely ei tulisi kysymykseenkään _yleisistä syistä._ Täällä olisi jo aikapäivää sitten lyöty hanskat tiskiin ja valitettu ettei vain ole mahdollista.


Nyt olet käsittänyt asian aika lailla väärin. Tukholman läpi kulkeva nykyinen kaksoisraide on läpiajettava ja Stockholm Central asemalla on kohtuullisesti ratapihatilaa, kunnon varikkoyhteys ja lisäksi myös Stockholm Södrassa on kahta läpiajettavaa raidetta varten neljä laituria. Minusta Tukholma Södran ja Centralin väli vastaa nykyään samaa kuin Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä olisi noin kuusi raidetta ja lisäksi Helsingin päässä ratapihamaista järjestelytilaa. Yksi kaksoisraide sisään, toinen kaksoisraide ulos ja yksi kaksoisraide varikolle. Citybananin myötä sitten toki kapasiteetti vielä käytännössä  tuplaantuu ja tämä pelkästään junille. 

Rautateiden liikennöintihän on todella Tukholmassa erilainen ja tunnelbanan hoitaa pääosan kaupunkiratatyyppisestä liikenteestä. Käytännössä melkein samaa reittiä siis kulkee vielä kaksi läpiajettavaa kaksoisraidetta lisää eli Tunnelbananin vihreä ja punainen linja.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Aika väljää on. Poikkileikkaus on semmoinen ison kaksion kokoinen, kiskojen yläpinnasta(!) laskettuna: 8m*8m = 64 m^2. Vertailun vuoksi Lontoon ali rakennettava junatunneli, Crossrail, mahtuu kaikkine ratarakenteineen 6,2 m läpimittaiseen putkeen, eli n. 30 m^2: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/tunnellin...ing-in-numbers Miksi Helsinkiin tarvitaan kooltaan yli kaksinkertainen putki rataa varten, ja mitä se vaikuttaa kustannuksiin?


Eipä niin hirveitä. Itse louhiminen on näet hankkeen kokonaiskustannuksista pienimpiä. Onneksi meillä voidaan tunnelit tehdä kiintokallioon, joka mahdollistaa toteutustavaksi yksinkertaisen louhinnan ja valmiin tunnelin päällystämisen ruiskubetonilla. Näin tunnelikoon pienentämisellä ei saavuteta kovin suuria säästöjä. Sen sijaan mitoittamalla tunneli normaalikokoiseksi voi säästää jonkin verran rahaa, kun radan sähköjärjestelmissä voidaan käyttää enemmän standardikomponentteja.

----------


## hylje

> Helsingin kesustaan ei saa enää toimivaa nopeaa metron tai maanalaisen rautatien tai maanalaisen light-railin tasoista ratkaisua pelkästään pintaliikennettä kehittämällä koska kaikki sen vaatima tila on jo käytetty.  Joitakin puistoja on mutta asukasvastarinta niiden käyttöönotolla vaika olisi joukkoliikenne kyseessä tulee estämään sen. Busseilla matkustaminen on hidasta ja epämukavaa, siksi niin moni tulee autolla, vaikka siinäkään ei ole järkeä. Kalliiilta vaikuttavat eritasohankkeet voidaan rahoittaa myös osittain tietulleilla kuten muualla maailmassa on tehty. Tietullit ehkäisevät myös turhaa autoilua keskustassa ja niiden kautta saadaan selvilel se todellinen tarve millaisen kaliiberin joukkoliikennettä tarvitaan nyt niin ruuhkaisia sisääntuloväyliä pitkin. Vapaaehtoista siirtymistä autoista busseihin ei tule tapahtumaan autoilun nykyisellä kustanustasolla. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tärkein yksittäinen parannus olisi räjäyttää nykyinen bussilinjasto kattavasti runkolinjastoksi, jossa busseja ei nyt vaan ajeta tyhjänä. Ei varsinkaan päärautatieasemalle asti. Tähän ei tarvita lisätilaa, vaan tilaa säästyy nykyisestä. Palvelu paranee, kun ihmiset löytävät helpommin busseihin jotka ajavat suoremmin perille -- ei välttämättä Kaivokadun kautta.

Tilaa kuitenkin on, jos sitä halutaan käyttää. En tarkoita puistoja. Puistoja voisi olla lisää. Autoilulta tilaa pois otettaessa autoilukin kummasti vähenee. Kyllähän parempi joukkoliikenne korvaa autoilua, vaikka autokaistoja korvattaisiinkin puistokaistaleilla.

Nämä eivät ole helppoja ratkaisuja, mutta uskomattoman edullisia.

Ja edelleenkin eritasoratkaisut voivat olla perusteltuja. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että kaikki eritasoratkaisut olisivat perusteltuja, kuten täyseristetty liikenne edellyttää. Tasossa toimiva liikenne on niin edullista, että uudistamme koko verkoston samalla hinnalla kuin nyt vain laajennamme täyseristettyä junarataa.

----------


## GT8N

> Rautateiden liikennöintihän on todella Tukholmassa erilainen ja tunnelbanan hoitaa pääosan kaupunkiratatyyppisestä liikenteestä.


Pointtini ei ole väittää, että Tukholman ja Helsingin liikenne on suoraan verrannollisia, koska raideliikenne ja sen toimintaympäristö on jo maantieteellisistä syistä täysin erilaista. 

Asiassa on oleellista se, että toimivilla ratapiharatkaisuilla sekä järkevällä kalustolla ja kalustonkäytöllä pystytään toteuttamaan erittäin tiheä liikenne kaksiraiteselle osuudelle hankalaan paikkaan.

Helsingissä raiteiden käyttö on huomattavasti tehottomampaa (toki ehkä hiukan toimintavarmempaa), mutta yleisesti kalustokierrossa ja liikenteen tehokkuudessa on huomattavasti parantamisen varaa. Eipä toimisi Tukholman ja Sördran välikään jos ratapihat ja kalusto olisivat menneisyyden jäänteitä. 

Päättyvillä raiteilla hyödynnetään tehokkaasti raiteenvaihtomahdollisuuksia ja ompa Uppsalan suunnan IC:issä yleisesti veturi molemmissa päissä junaa.

Eli kuten sanottua, toimivat ratapiharatkaisut ja ohjausvaunut ovat tehokaan liikennöinnin avainsanoja. Jostain syystä sellaiset eivät Suomessa paljon kiinnostaneet.

----------


## aki

> Pisaralle on pakko sanoa EI. Parempi palvelu tehdään sijoittamalla sadat miljardit kehittämään pintaliikenne nykyaikaan kertarysäyksellä. Hyvät ratkaisut eivät ole kalliita vaan vaikeita.


Olen vähän samoilla linjoilla, nythän tässä käy niin että esimerkiksi Manskua pitkin kulkevat bussilinjat katkaistaan Mäntymäen kentälle jossa ihmiset pakotetaan vaihtamaan junaan tai ratikkaan. Ne jotka ovat menossa esimerkiksi Itä-helsinkiin, joutuvat jatkossa vaihtamaan kahteen kertaan, bussi+juna+metro. Nykyisin selviää yhdellä vaihdolla bussista metroon. Mä en ymmärrä miksi joukkoliikenteen pitää joustaa yksityisautoilun kustannuksella? Eli kun pääväylät ruuhkautuvat niin mieluummin katkaistaan bussilinjat keskustan ulkopuolelle ja pakotetaan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät maan alla kulkeviin juniin ja ylimääräisiin vaihtoihin! Miksei lähtökohtana voi olla se, että Joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus turvataan keskustassa ja yksityisautoilua hillitään vaikka ruuhkamaksuilla. Tällä hetkellä kaikki raskasraidehankkeet ovat viemässä joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät maan alle, Länsimetro,-Kehärata -ja Pisara. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta hyvin suunniteltu Länsiväylä halutaan pyhittää yksityisautoilulle, Kehä III:lle olisi voitu perusparannuksen yhteydessä rakentaa bussikaistat, mutta sehän olisi ollut turhaa koska bussiliikenne korvataan kehäradan junilla jolloin kehä jää yksityisautoilijoiden käyttöön! HSL:n keskustelufoorumeilla on kuitenkin suurin osa sitä mieltä ettei kehärata korvaa kehä III:n busseja ja suunnitelmissa onkin säilyttää bussiliikenne myös kehällä. Matkustajat kun kulkevat muuallekin eikä vain Myyrmäen ja Tikkurilan väliä. Pisaraa perustellaan mm. sillä että se luo yhteydet Hakaniemeen ja Töölöön ja helpot vaihdot metroon, Hakaniemeen toki tulee nykyistä helpompi yhteys mutta ei ole kovin hankalaa nykyäänkään, Töölön asema tulee sijaitsemaan niin sivussa (Töölönlahden rannalla) että käytännössä matkustajat joutuvat silti vaihtamaan ratikkaan päästäkseen Töölön "ytimeen" Entä onko metroon vaihtaminen nykyään oikeasti Päärautatieasemalla niin hankalaa ja aikaavievää että sillä voidaan perustella miljardiluokan hanketta?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tilaa kuitenkin on, jos sitä halutaan käyttää. En tarkoita puistoja. Puistoja voisi olla lisää. Autoilulta tilaa pois otettaessa autoilukin kummasti vähenee. Kyllähän parempi joukkoliikenne korvaa autoilua, vaikka autokaistoja korvattaisiinkin puistokaistaleilla.


Jos autoilulta otetaan aina tilaa pois, se johtaa siihen että liike-elämän toimintoja ja sen myötä asukkaita siirtyy keskikaupungilta muualle, lähinnä mootoriteiden varsiin ja asukkaat lähiöihin tai omakotipelloille joissa palvelut ovat puutteeliset tai yleisilme ankea tai molemmat. 

Keskikaupunki ei saa Helsingissä olla pelkästään joku suljettu tynnyri jossa vain keskikaupungin omat asukkaat saavat temmeltää, sekä ne jotka tulevat ilman autoa sinne. Sellainen ajattelutapa toimii vielä jotenkuten tiheään rakennetussa keski-euroopassa jossa jokaisen ison kaupungin ympärillä on joukko pienempiä täyden palvelun ja työpaikkaomavaraisia kaupunkeja, ja jossa etäisyys lähimpään toiseen suurkaupunkiin on tunnin luokkaa. Sellaisissa olosuhteissa jokainen voi valita millaisessa kaupungissa tai korttelissa haluaa asua ja lompakko ei ole rajottava tekijä. Helsingissä lompakon paksuus on liian rajoittava tekijä siihen nähden missä on mahdollista asua, ja siksi autoilua tai nopealla raideliikenteellä keskustaan tuloa ei pidä rajoittaa hankaloittamalla sitä. Ainoastaan korkeamman maksun perimistä omalla autolla tulevilta on mielestäni kohtuullista.

Pahoittelen jos näkemykseni eivät ole foorumin yleisen linjan mukaisia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Peruutavia junia "ohjaa" konduktööri ja jos viestiyhteys veturiin katkeaa niin tällaista voi sattua milloin tahansa. Jos junia ei peruutettaisi ollenkaan vaan niitä ohjattaisin aina veturista tai ohjausvaunusta jossa on veturinkkuljettaja, koko onnettomuus olisi tuskin sattunut.


Höpö höpö. Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen sanoin:



> Syynä onnettomuuteen oli kytkinlenkin irtoaminen vetokoukusta työnnön aikana. Tästä seurasi, että juna katkesi ja itsetoimiset paineilmajarrut menivät päälle jarruletkun irrottua. Saattokonduktööri vapautti vaunujen jarrut saadakseen junan liikkeelle. Hän ei tajunnut junan olevan poikki. Syynä kytkinlenkin irtoamiseen oli se, että vaunuja työnnettäessä vaunujen puskimien painuessa kokoon jäykäksi jäätyneen ruuvikytkimen kytkinlenkki nousi pois koukusta.


Jotta tämä voisi tapahtua "milloin tahansa", olisi jarrujen irrottamisen junan ehjyyttä varmistamatta oltava rutiininomainen jokapäiväinen toimenpide, mitä se ei käsittääkseni ole koskaan ollut. Ymmärtääkseni tuon onnettomuuden jälkeen vielä tiukennettiin määräyksiä jarrujen irrottamisesta.




> Silloin kuun itse asuin pääradan varrella v 1997-2005 nin kertaakaan ei laitettu kaupunkiradan junaa kulkemaan kaukojunaraiteita pitkin jos kaupunkirataraiteilla oli häiriö, kaupunkiradan junat seisoivat tai jätettiin  ajamatta ja matkustajat jätettiin heitteille kun  kaukojunat ja Riihimäen paikut porhalsi ohi.


Sulla on sitten käynyt satumainen tuuri. Satuin tuon ajanjakson aikana itsekin jonkin kerran kaukoraiteita käyttävään kaupunkijunaan, vaikken edes asunut pääradan varrella. Kerran pääsin jopa käyttämään normaalisti autiota Malmin kakkosraiteen laituria.

----------


## tlajunen

> Vertailun vuoksi Lontoon ali rakennettava junatunneli, Crossrail, mahtuu kaikkine ratarakenteineen 6,2 m läpimittaiseen putkeen, eli n. 30 m^2: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/tunnellin...ing-in-numbers Miksi Helsinkiin tarvitaan kooltaan yli kaksinkertainen putki rataa varten, ja mitä se vaikuttaa kustannuksiin?


Näitä vertaillessa täytyy muistaa, että meikäläinen kuormaulottuma (=vaunun maksimikoko) on paljon suurempi kuin Briteissä missään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:30 ----------




> Silloin kuun itse asuin pääradan varrella v 1997-2005 nin kertaakaan ei laitettu kaupunkiradan junaa kulkemaan kaukojunaraiteita pitkin jos kaupunkirataraiteilla oli häiriö, kaupunkiradan junat seisoivat tai jätettiin  ajamatta ja matkustajat jätettiin heitteille kun  kaukojunat ja Riihimäen paikut porhalsi ohi.


Tai sitten sellaista tilannetta ei sattunut teikäläisen kohdalle.

Mun kohdalle on sattunut, ja olenkin useampaan otteeseen kulkenut kaukoliikenneraiteita N-junalla tai vastaavalla. Tätä ei toki mielellään tehdä, sillä kaukojunaraiteiden puolella ei ole joko lainkaan tai on hankalasti käytettävissä laitureita asemilla, joita palvellaan vain kaupunkiradan junilla. Menee koko junasta hieman pointti pois, kun suurin osa matkustajista on matkalla juurikin näille väliasemille - Tikkurilaan yms. menijäthän käyttävät suoraan HRZ-junia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jotta tämä voisi tapahtua "milloin tahansa", olisi jarrujen irrottamisen junan ehjyyttä varmistamatta oltava rutiininomainen jokapäiväinen toimenpide, mitä se ei käsittääkseni ole koskaan ollut. Ymmärtääkseni tuon onnettomuuden jälkeen vielä tiukennettiin määräyksiä jarrujen irrottamisesta.


Ohjeistuksesta huolimatta näin siis pääsi tapahtumaan.  Se että kaksi eri henkilöä ajaa junaa ja fyysiesti eri paikasta lisää aina riskiä, jos viestiyhteys katkeaa tai sattuu jotain poikkeuksellista josta on vain toinen henkilöistä tietää ja hän tai tekee päätöksiä arvionsa perusteella joista toinen ei tiedä. 




> Sulla on sitten käynyt satumainen tuuri. Satuin tuon ajanjakson aikana itsekin jonkin kerran kaukoraiteita käyttävään kaupunkijunaan, vaikken edes asunut pääradan varrella. Kerran pääsin jopa käyttämään normaalisti autiota Malmin kakkosraiteen laituria.


Kun on vuosikausia käyttänyt päivittäin niitä junia niin tietää itse kyllä ettei ole tuurista kyse vaan siitä että VR priorisoi kaukojunaliikenteen ja kauempaa tulevan lähiliikenteen korkeammalle kuin kaupunkiratojen junat. Joku yksittäinen kerta olen ollut K-junassa joka kulki kaukojunaraitetia pitkin, mutta useimmiten K-juna jäi matkalle häiriötilanteessa ja matkustajat ajettiin ulos odottamaan seuraavaa joka tuli sitten kun tuli. Tämä vaikka lähes jokaisen aseman välillä on puolenvauhtopaikat raiteiden välillä nin että K-juna olisi voinut ohittaa jonkun sähkökatkokohdan tai kiskovauriokohdan radalle simahtaneen junan tai juan allle jääneen henkilön vaikka vain sen asemavälin osalta jossa häiriö oli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämä vaikka lähes jokaisen aseman välillä on puolenvauhtopaikat raiteiden välillä nin että K-juna olisi voinut ohittaa jonkun sähkökatkokohdan tai kiskovauriokohdan radalle simahtaneen junan tai juan allle jääneen henkilön vaikka vain sen asemavälin osalta jossa häiriö oli.


Listaan pääradan raiteenvaihtopaikat kaupunkiradan raiteiden välillä, välillä Helsinki-Kerava:

- Helsingin aseman vaihteistossa
- Pasilan ja Käpylän välillä (Koskelantien sillan pohjoispuolella)
- Oulunkylän pohjoispuolella
- Malmin pohjoispuolella
- Tikkurilan molemmilla puolilla
- Hanalassa (Rekolan ja Korson välillä)
- Keravan eteläpuolella

Yllämainituista vain seuraavissa on yhteys myös kaukoliikenneraiteille/-lta:

- Helsingin asema
- Oulunkylän pohjoispuoli
- Tikkurila (molemmat puolet yhdistettynä - erikseen on vain toiseen suuntaan)
- Keravan eteläpuoli (rajoitetusti toiseen suuntaan)

...eli ei ole "lähes joka välillä", vaan parhaimmillaankin n. joka toisella välillä. Kaukoliikenneraiteille huomattavasti harvemmassa.

Rantaradan puolella tilanne on vieläkin huonompi...

----------


## hylje

> Jos autoilulta otetaan aina tilaa pois, se johtaa siihen että liike-elämän toimintoja ja sen myötä asukkaita siirtyy keskikaupungilta muualle, lähinnä mootoriteiden varsiin ja asukkaat lähiöihin tai omakotipelloille joissa palvelut ovat puutteeliset tai yleisilme ankea tai molemmat. 
> 
> Keskikaupunki ei saa Helsingissä olla pelkästään joku suljettu tynnyri jossa vain keskikaupungin omat asukkaat saavat temmeltää, sekä ne jotka tulevat ilman autoa sinne. Sellainen ajattelutapa toimii vielä jotenkuten tiheään rakennetussa keski-euroopassa jossa jokaisen ison kaupungin ympärillä on joukko pienempiä täyden palvelun ja työpaikkaomavaraisia kaupunkeja, ja jossa etäisyys lähimpään toiseen suurkaupunkiin on tunnin luokkaa. Sellaisissa olosuhteissa jokainen voi valita millaisessa kaupungissa tai korttelissa haluaa asua ja lompakko ei ole rajottava tekijä. Helsingissä lompakon paksuus on liian rajoittava tekijä siihen nähden missä on mahdollista asua, ja siksi autoilua tai nopealla raideliikenteellä keskustaan tuloa ei pidä rajoittaa hankaloittamalla sitä. Ainoastaan korkeamman maksun perimistä omalla autolla tulevilta on mielestäni kohtuullista.
> 
> Pahoittelen jos näkemykseni eivät ole foorumin yleisen linjan mukaisia. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Samaan tapaan kuin tietullit rajaavat autolla kulkevia maksuhalukkuuden mukaan, tilan rajaaminen rajaa autolla kulkevia viivesietoisuuden mukaan. Se tarpeellinen autoilu, jota ei mitenkään voi korvata joukkoliikenteellä, poistuu liikenteestä viimeisenä joka tapauksessa. Autoilun säätäminen tilan avulla on mielekästä, koska se suosii autoilijaa jolle autoilu on oikeasti käytännöllisintä. Maksuvalmius ei korreloi käytännöllisyyden kanssa: Audi-kuljettaja kaivanee kuvetta vaikka hän suhaisi Espoon ja keskustan toimiston väliä samaa reittiä kuin bussikin, kantamuksenaan läppärisalkku. Hänellä voi olla jopa enemmän maksuvalmiutta kuin muutenkin ohuella katteella toimivalla pakettilähetillä.

Jos halutaan edistää keskustan liike-elämää autopolitiikan keinoin, ensimmäinen askel olisi purkaa asukasparkkijärjestelmä. Siitä vapautuu mielin määrin tärkeitä parkkipaikkoja keskustan liikkeiden oven eteen asiointia varten. Ne paikalliset asukkaat pääsevät asioimaan tarpeen tullen ilman autoakin, ja autopaikanhan saa aina markkinahintaan. 

Keskikaupungilla on niin paljon asukkaita ja liike-elämää kuin sinne mahtuu juuri nyt. Jos autoilusta pitävä kansanosa muuttaa pois keskikaupungilta, sinne muuttaa kansanosaa joka ei niin välitä autoilusta. Tyhjäksi se ei jää. Näillä kansanosilla ei ole olennaisia eroja varallisuudessa tai muussakaan, ja joustavaa siirtymää on molempiin suuntiin. Ainoa tapa saada lisää ihmisiä keskikaupungin ympäristöön on kasvattaa keskikaupunkia, jolloin sinne mahtuu enemmän ihmisiä. On johdonmukaista rakentaa vähäautoista keskikaupunkia koska se on toimivampaa. Autoista seutua kannattaa rakentaa väljästi jonnekkin muualle kuin keskikaupungille. En halua kieltää sellaista.

----------


## sub

Julkisessa Pisaratotuudessa on muutamia seikkoja, jotka ainakin sivullekirjoittanutta häiritsevät. 

1) Vaihtoehtojen puute. Ikään kuin mitään muita vaihtoehtoja ei kannattaisi edes tutkia. Pasila pääteasemana -vaihtoehto on mielestäni nostettu esille ainoastaan korostamaan Pisaran etuja, eikä se ole todellinen vaihtoehto.

2) Mantra siitä että Pisara mahdollistaa lisäliikenteen/uudet ratahankkeet, tai vaihtoehtoisesti sen rakentamatta jättäminen estää edellämainitut. Pisaran kapasiteettivaikutus kohdistuu ainoastaan hyvin lyhyelle Helsinki-Pasila välille. Koska kohdan 1 mukaisia vaihtoehtotarkasteluja ei ole tehty, on tämä argumentti varsin hataralla pohjalla.

3) Kantakaupungin jakelun ylikorostuminen Pisaran hyötyjä punnittaessa. Jakelu on varmasti yksi Pisaran hyöty, mutta onko se sellainen hyöty josta kannattaa maksaa satoja miljoonia euroja?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskikaupungilla on niin paljon asukkaita ja liike-elämää kuin sinne mahtuu juuri nyt. Jos autoilusta pitävä kansanosa muuttaa pois keskikaupungilta, sinne muuttaa kansanosaa joka ei niin välitä autoilusta. Tyhjäksi se ei jää. Näillä kansanosilla ei ole olennaisia eroja varallisuudessa tai muussakaan, ja joustavaa siirtymää on molempiin suuntiin. Ainoa tapa saada lisää ihmisiä keskikaupungin ympäristöön on kasvattaa keskikaupunkia, jolloin sinne mahtuu enemmän ihmisiä. On johdonmukaista rakentaa vähäautoista keskikaupunkia koska se on toimivampaa. Autoista seutua kannattaa rakentaa väljästi jonnekkin muualle kuin keskikaupungille. En halua kieltää sellaista.


Ihannemaailma on aina ihannemaailma mutta ihminen on jääräpää. Helsingin kaduilla pörrää audimiesten ja naisten lisäksi paljon sellaisia joilla ei olisi tarvetta tulla autolla mutta kokeilevat jos mahtuisivat. Ei se ole ainia syy toivoa sellaisia ratkaisuja joita minä peräänkuulutan, ajattelen kokonaisuutta. Helsingin seudulla on kuten muissa Skandinavian suurkaupungeiissa aidosti pula asunnoista hyvillä paikoilla ja sillä hyvällä paikalla tarkoitan palvelujen lisäksi myös yleistä asumisviihtyvyyttä. Helsingin keskustassa on kaikki viihtyisän asumisen ja oleskelun vaatimat puitteet olemassa, miksi sitä pitää vielä parantaa että asumien siellä olisi vielä halutumpaa ja kalliimpaa ja vielä harvemmalle mahdollista?  Ennemmin peräänkuulutan viihtyvyyden nostoa esim Itä-Helsingissä tai pääradan varella tai Espoon keskuksen ja Leppävaaran alueilla ts alueilla joissa asuu olosuhteiden pakosta paljon nuorempaa väkeä ja lapsiperheitä. 
Viihtyvyyttä niissä voi nostaa viemällä kulttuuria ja muita vastaavia aktiviteetteja niihin mutta kaikki on vähän teennäistä koska ihmiset niistäkin haluavat kokea aidon suurkaupungin sykkeen ja sitä kokee vain Helsingin keskikaupungilla. Itä-Helsingin tai pääradan tai rantaradan varren lähiöiden viihtyvyyttä voi nostaa vain tuomalla niihin työntekomahdollisuuksia sekä duunari että valkokaulusväelle ja ilman että tarvii aina omaa autoa töihin tai palveluiden äärelle pääsemiseksi. Tai jos tarvii niin on yritettävä järjestää että se lasten päiväkotiin ja harrastuksiin viemiseen ostettu auto voidaan jättää liityntäpysäköintipaikalle. Kyse on siis  arkipäivän logistiikan ehdoista joiden mukaan lähiöiden ihmiset joutuvat elämään. Ja vaikka en halua päästä iltasanomien lööpeille kokoomusnuorten aktivistien jatkeeksi niin tunnustan olevani sitä mieltä että ns sosiaalinen asuntotuotanto radanvarsilähiöissä ja metron varrella pitäsi vähitellen lopettaa ja sijoittaa niitä asuntoja tasaisemmin muualle ja kaikkein hankalimmat tapaukset todella kauas. 

Kantakaupungin suurentaminen edes kehäykköselle asti  ja autottoman vyöhykkeen suurentaminen kuulostaa kaunilta ja utopistiselta mutta kun vastassa on keskuspuistot ja  muut "pyhät" alueet joihin ei voi koskea sekä vanhojen asuinalueiden asukkaiden vastustus uudisrakentamista vastaan niin siinä sitä ollaan. Lähiöt suurenevat ja niitä tulee lisää, kantakaupunki vain vanhojen satama-alueiden ja mahdollisesti keski-Pasilan osalta. Ja vaikka Laajasaloon rakennettaisiin raitiotiesilta niin ei se tee Laajasalosta automaattisesti kantakaupunkia, vaan lähiönä se pysyy. Raitiotiesilta vesien yli helpottaa liikkumista keskustaan mutta muuten on kyse samasta sovelluksesta kuin metrosta tai lähijunista. Ne ohittaa autoruuhkat. 

Kolmanneksi haluan muistuttaa että autottoman tai autollisen elämän valinta on tehtävä aika aikaisessa vaiheessa elämää, aikuistumisen kynnyksellä ennekuin ryhtyy perustamaan perhettä, ja vaihtaminen näiden kahden elämäntavan välillä on todellisuudessa vaikeampaa kuin että menee ja ostaa auton tai myy autonsa pois.  Se että jättäytyy tahallaan autottomaksi rajoittaa työntekomahdollisuuksia ja vaikka itse pärjäisi ilman autoa niin elämänkumppani ei välttämättä, vastaavasti jos perheessä on monta autoa mutta halpa asunto kaukana keskustasta niin autot sitoo pääomia paljon, mutta vaihto autottomaan elämään keskustassa ei ole taloudellisesti mahdollista koska kaukana keskustasta olevasta asunnosta ei saa sitä hintaa kuin mitä lähellä keskustaa oleva maksaa, ja käytetyistä autoista luopuminen myymällä ne jollekin trokarille ei kompensoi sitä hintaeroa. Ja jos sitten kun on saavutettu autoton elämä ja jostain syystä tarvitsee silti auton, niin sen ylläpito  ja omistamine autottomille tarkoitetussa kaupunginosassa voi tulla ylivoimaisen hankalaksi. Siksi niin monet karttavat kokonaan autottomaan elämään siirtymistä muusta kuin iän tai terveyden pakottamista syistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kompura

> Eipä niin hirveitä. Itse louhiminen on näet hankkeen kokonaiskustannuksista pienimpiä. Onneksi meillä voidaan tunnelit tehdä kiintokallioon, joka mahdollistaa toteutustavaksi yksinkertaisen louhinnan ja valmiin tunnelin päällystämisen ruiskubetonilla. Näin tunnelikoon pienentämisellä ei saavuteta kovin suuria säästöjä. Sen sijaan mitoittamalla tunneli normaalikokoiseksi voi säästää jonkin verran rahaa, kun radan sähköjärjestelmissä voidaan käyttää enemmän standardikomponentteja.


Yleissuunnitelman tiivistelmäraportin mukaan tunnelityöt ovat kuitenkin yli 100 M hintainen osa, etenkin betonitunneli näyttää kalliilta. Sähköratarakenteet maksavat taas 5,7 M (onkohan tämä pelkkä ajojohto kannattimineen vai kuuluuko siihen myös muuntajat ym taustainfra?). Jos tunnelikustannuksia saisi leikattua esim. 20-30%, saa tunnelin sähköistys tulla todella paljon kalliimmaksi, jotta tunnelin pienentäminen ei kannattaisi.

Pienempi tunneli voisi tuoda seurannaisvaikutuksia: jos katto pidetään suunnitellulla korkeudella, niin lattiaa voisi nostaa pari metriä, jolloin kaikki siirtymät asemille lyhenisivät. Ehkä betonitunnelia tarvittaisiin vähemmän. Rata haittaisi vähemmän tulevia kalliorakennusprojekteja Helsingissä.

--

Kiitos muuten tuosta Practical Railway Engineering-linkistä. Etenkin juuri asemien ja kulkuväylien mitoituksen osalta siitä saa aika moneen kysymykseen jonkinlaista näppituntumaa. Tosin oma näppituntuma on, että briteille riittävät monesti huomattavasti suomalaisia ahtaammat ratkaisut.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Mm. Ruosissakin yleinen ratkaisu lisää huomattavasti ratapihan käytettävyyttä. Vastaavanlainen on esim. Tukholman pääaseman päättyvillä raiteilla. Kyseinen ratkaisu olisi melko helposti tehtävissä myös Helsinkiin, varsinkin voimakkaassa kaukoliikennekäytössä olevien raiteiden 11 ja 10 sekä 9 ja 8 väleihin. Vaatisi toki raidevälissä yhden laiturikatoksen pylväään kannatusrataisun muuttamista, muttei mahdotonta. Edellämainittu yhdessä ohjausvaunujen parantaisi huomattavasti ratapihan käytettävyyttä.


Tästä tulikin mieleen yksinkertaisen ihmisen yksinkertainen ratkaisu kapasiteettiongelmaan, jolla Pisaraa perustellaan: Jos siis olisin diktaattori miettisin seuraavaa:

Päärautatieaseman raiteet 14-19 metron kaltaisiksi: Eli 200 metriset laiturit noin 300 metriä nykyistä pohjoisemmiksi ja niiden eteläpuolella kääntöraiteet. Laiturit siirtyisivät siis jonnekin Finlandia-talon korkeudelle. Näin jokaisen laituriraiteen kapasiteetin määrittäisi oikeastaan enää kulunvalvonnan suojastusväli( 3-5min). Yhden raideparin kapasiteetti olisi siis 12-20 saapuvaa ja lähtevää junaa tunnissa. Eli kaikkiaan yhteensä 36 - 60 lähtevää junaa tunnissa. 

Kaluston kulku Vantaankoskelle ja Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan suuntaan onnistuu tasossa, mutta Keravan kaupunkiradalle joudutaan tekemän yli- tai alikulku Pasilan eteläpuolelle. Näin kaupunkiradat olisivat täysin erotettu muusta liikenteestä. Syntyvältä uudelta Töölönlahden pääteasemalta voidaan tehdä liukukäytävät maan alla ja/tai päällä päärautatieasemalle ja Mannerheimintielle sekä liukuportaita metroon, kaukojunalaitureilla tai minne sitten halutaankaan.

Onko tässä jokin muu ongelma kuin se että lähiliikenteen asema sijaitsisi noin 300 metriä pohjoisempana?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Päärautatieaseman raiteet 14-19 metron kaltaisiksi: Eli 200 metriset laiturit noin 300 metriä nykyistä pohjoisemmiksi ja niiden eteläpuolella kääntöraiteet. Laiturit siirtyisivät siis jonnekin Finlandia-talon korkeudelle. Näin jokaisen laituriraiteen kapasiteetin määrittäisi oikeastaan enää kulunvalvonnan suojastusväli( 3-5min). Yhden raideparin kapasiteetti olisi siis 12-20 saapuvaa ja lähtevää junaa tunnissa. Eli kaikkiaan yhteensä 36 - 60 lähtevää junaa tunnissa. 
> 
> ----------------
> Onko tässä jokin muu ongelma kuin se että lähiliikenteen asema sijaitsi noin 300 metriä pohjoisempana?


Minä en oikein ymmärtänyt miksi niiden pitäsi olla 300 m pohjoisempana? Mitä ihmeen kääntöraiteita lähijunat tarvitsee? Miksei maanalainen raidesilmukka siinä tapauksessa, sen eteläpää vois olla Stockan paikkeella, ja laituri josta pääsee junasta ulos. Se voisi  olla 1-raiteinen ja 1-suuntainen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kompura

> Näitä vertaillessa täytyy muistaa, että meikäläinen kuormaulottuma (=vaunun maksimikoko) on paljon suurempi kuin Briteissä missään.


Tuo on toki totta. Tämän suunnitteluohjeen mukaan kuitenkin briteille riittää tavanomaisissa oloissa 765 mm tilaa kinemaattisen kuormaulottuman päälle, tiukemmilla välyksillä 505 mm ja tosi ahtaaseen paikkaan johdon saisi sopimaan jopa 425 mm tilaan. Tämä siis 25kV AC sähköillä.

Kun Pisara kuitenkin on vähän erikoiskalustolla liikennöitävä reitti, niin voisi kai miettiä sitäkin, että onko sinne päästävä kaikella mikä Suomen raiteilla liikkuu. Onhan toki kiva, että Keskustan asemalle voi ajaa 10-vaunuisen IC2-junan... mutta millä se tuodaan sieltä pois?  :Very Happy:

----------


## SlaverioT

> Minä en oikein ymmärtänyt miksi niiden pitäsi olla 300 m pohjoisempana? Mitä ihmeen kääntöraiteita lähijunat tarvitsee?


Lähijunan kulkusuunnan vaihtaminen vie aikaa ja jos minimi suojastusväli on vaikka 3-5 minuuttia niin tällöin edellinen juna on tulppana viemässä laiturikapasiteettia toisen jo saapuessa. Esittämäni ratkaisu löytyy käytännössä esimerkiksi Vuosaaresta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kolmanneksi haluan muistuttaa että autottoman tai autollisen elämän valinta on tehtävä aika aikaisessa vaiheessa elämää, aikuistumisen kynnyksellä ennekuin ryhtyy perustamaan perhettä, ja vaihtaminen näiden kahden elämäntavan välillä on todellisuudessa vaikeampaa kuin että menee ja ostaa auton tai myy autonsa pois.  Se että jättäytyy tahallaan autottomaksi rajoittaa työntekomahdollisuuksia ja vaikka itse pärjäisi ilman autoa niin elämänkumppani ei välttämättä, vastaavasti jos perheessä on monta autoa mutta halpa asunto kaukana keskustasta niin autot sitoo pääomia paljon, mutta vaihto autottomaan elämään keskustassa ei ole taloudellisesti mahdollista koska kaukana keskustasta olevasta asunnosta ei saa sitä hintaa kuin mitä lähellä keskustaa oleva maksaa, ja käytetyistä autoista luopuminen myymällä ne jollekin trokarille ei kompensoi sitä hintaeroa. Ja jos sitten kun on saavutettu autoton elämä ja jostain syystä tarvitsee silti auton, niin sen ylläpito  ja omistamine autottomille tarkoitetussa kaupunginosassa voi tulla ylivoimaisen hankalaksi. Siksi niin monet karttavat kokonaan autottomaan elämään siirtymistä muusta kuin iän tai terveyden pakottamista syistä.


Hieman pessimistinen näkemys. Oma kokemukseni on, että vaihtaminen onnistuu kumpaankin suuntaan, kunhan ei ole tehnyt matkan varrella mitään niin perustavanlaatuisia valintoja, että sulkee vaihtoehtoja kokonaan pois.

25-vuotiaana kun tulin työelämään minulla ei ollut autoa vaan kuljin 20 km työmatkani bussilla. Sellainen tuli talouteen vasta vähän myöhemmin vaimon vaatimuksesta (ja vaimon enon vanha auto). Yli 10 vuotta ajoin, toimin samalla vaimon autokuskina. Pari vuotta lapsen syntymän jälkeen auto alkoi oireilla vanhuuttaan ja oli pitkiä aikoja poissa käytöstä vikojen, huoltojen jne. vuoksi. Jo tuossa vaiheessa tuli totuteltua kuljettamaan lapsi päiväkotiin joko rattailla työntäen 1,5 km tai sitten bussilla. Itse olin tässä vaiheessa tehnyt jo monta vuotta lähes kokoaikaista etätyötä, joten toimistolle ei tarvinnut raahautua. Ruokaostoksetkin kulkevat bussissa kun onneksi on hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet (ruuhkatunnin aikana n. 25 vuoroa tunnissa ja 10 min matka-aika keskustaan). Avioeron myötä osituksessa auto jäi vaimolle, jonka nimissä se oli. Onneksi niin. Tein tietoisen päätöksen luopua autoilusta enkä ole katunut. Lapsi on nyt 4-vuotias ja kävelee itse bussipysäkille kulkiessamme päiväkotiin. Säästän valtavasti rahaa kun ei tarvitse maksella autoilun kuluja enkä ole joutunut luopumaan juuri mistään elämänsisällöstä autottomuuden vuoksi. Aina löytyy keinot tarpeelliseen kulkemiseen, ja olo on aktiivisempi kun saa pakostakin edes vähän liikuntaa. Autoillessa tunsin kuinka vuosi vuodelta veltostuin pahemmin, ja olen varma että jos olisin lopun ikääni ajanut autoa, olisin varmaan kupsahtanut nuorempana pelkästään sen aiheuttaman negatiivisen terveysvaikutuksen vuoksi.

Tietysti tämän on mahdollistanut se, että joka kerta asuntoa vaihtaessa yksi kriteeri mielessä on ollut se, että kunnolliset joukkoliikenneyhteydet on pakko olla olemassa, vaikka auton omistaisikin. Vähän vaikeampi olisi ollut jos olisi muuttanut jossain vaiheessa täysin korpeen ja ruvennut tosissaan autoriippuvaiseksi.

----------


## hylje

Rainer, lähiöiden rakentaminen on jo tapissa. Maakuntakaava torppaa uudet aluerakennuskohteet metsässä alkaen Histasta. Nyt rakenteilla olevat alueet ovat sen valossa viimeisiä laatuaan. Keskikaupungin laajentuminen kehä ykkösen tasolle ja radanvarteen muodostuvat keskikaupunkimaiset etäpesäkkeet ovat ainoat realistiset kehityssuunnat. Utopiaa puolestaan on, että ankeiden lähiöiden tupsahtaminen metsään jatkuu entisajan tahtiin. Vai onko mielestäsi ainoa realistinen suunta ei minnekkään -- mitään toimia ei varsinaisesti tehtäisi?

Autoton vyöhyke ei ole tarpeen olla suuri. Avainsana on vähäautoinen. Työmatkaliikennettä ei ole tarpeen sallia autoilemalla, hyötyliikennettä voisi suosia enemmän.

Puistoihin ei ole tarve koskea. Lähiöissä on reilusti hajurakoa täydennettäväksi keskikaupungiksi. Puolivillejä metsäalueita tosin on syytä kohentaa varsinaiseksi puistoksi joka kestää ja houkuttelee laajentuvan käyttäjäkunnan.

Lapsiperhe ei itseisarvoisesti edellytä autoa. Edellytys on, että palvelut päiväkodeista iltaharrastuksiin ovat saavutettavissa. Asukastiheyden kasvaessa etäisyydet palveluihin pienenevät nopeasti, ja saavutettavuus nousee autottomalle tasolle. Lapsiperhe autokaupungissa edellyttää auton, koska mitään ei ole saavutettavissa ilman autoa. Yksinään siksi autokaupunki olisi täydennettävä keskikaupungiksi. Ja muuten: lapsiperhe ei myöskään itseisarvoisesti edellytä isoa perheasuntoa. Pienikin asunto voi riittää.

Murskaava hintataso keskikaupungilla on kasvuvelkaa, jota markkinoihin vastaava yhteiskunta yrittäisi kaikin keinoin paikata vaikka lähiöitäkin saisi heitellä pitkin metsiä. Talo keskikaupungilla ei olennaisesti maksa enempää tuottaa kuin metsässä. Erityishuomiona meiltä puuttuvat tyystin ne opiskelijoille, luovalle luokalle ja yrittäjille soveltuvat edullisten huoneistojen ja toimistojen tiiviit keskittymät.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onko tässä jokin muu ongelma kuin se että lähiliikenteen asema sijaitsisi noin 300 metriä pohjoisempana?


Ainakin se pidentää kokonaiskääntöaikaa 5 minuuttia, kun juna pitää ensin purkaa, sitten viedä käännettäväksi ja vielä tuoda lastattavaksi. 2 minuuttia purkuun, 1 minuutti, kun juna ajetaan kääntöraiteelle (ja viettää siellä sitten käännettävänä sen saman ajan, jonka se nytkin viettää) ja takaisin, 2 minuuttia lastaukseen. Tuo jo kumonnee kaikki odotettavat hyödyt.

----------


## petteri

> Ainakin se pidentää kokonaiskääntöaikaa 5 minuuttia, kun juna pitää ensin purkaa, sitten viedä käännettäväksi ja vielä tuoda lastattavaksi. 2 minuuttia purkuun, 1 minuutti, kun juna ajetaan kääntöraiteelle (ja viettää siellä sitten käännettävänä sen saman ajan, jonka se nytkin viettää) ja takaisin, 2 minuuttia lastaukseen. Tuo jo kumonnee kaikki odotettavat hyödyt.


Metrossa suuri osa matkustajista vaihtuu Rautatientorilla ja pysäkkiaika on alle minuutin. Miksi joko junan purkamiseen tai lastaamiseen menisi kaksi? Ainakaan Sm5:ssä éi ole niin vähän ovea, että pysäkkiaika pelkällä purulla tai lastauksella olisi kaksi minuuttia. 

Toki kääntöraiteita käytettäessä yksittäisten junien kääntöaika on vähän pitempi, mutta vastaavasti junia voidaan ajaa tiheämmällä vuorovälillä kun käännössä voi olla kaksi tai useampiakin junaa samaan aikaan ja ylimääräisen pysähdyksen "pysäkkiaika" voidaan hyödyntää käännön pelivarana.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Metrossa suuri osa matkustajista vaihtuu Rautatientorilla ja pysäkkiaika on alle minuutin. Miksi joko junan purkamiseen tai lastaamiseen menisi kaksi? Ainakaan Sm5:ssä éi ole niin vähän ovea, että pysäkkiaika pelkällä purulla tai lastauksella olisi kaksi minuuttia.


Sm5:ssä on yksi ovi per 12,5 metriä. M100:ssa on yksi ovi per 7,3 metriä. On siinä jo vähän eroa. Mutta en vain usko, että tuollaisella täysin näkyvällä kääntöraiteella saadaan ihmiset hirveästi ripeämmin poistumaan junasta kuin nyt. Ja väitän, että nyt siihen menee 2 minuuttia. Ainakin siihen sen verran täytyy aikatauluja suunnitellessa varata, vaikka se nopeammin useimmiten menisikin.




> Toki kääntöraiteita käytettäessä yksittäisten junien kääntöaika on vähän pitempi, mutta vastaavasti junia voidaan ajaa tiheämmällä vuorovälillä kun käännössä voi olla kaksi tai useampiakin junaa samaan aikaan ja ylimääräisen pysähdyksen "pysäkkiaika" voidaan hyödyntää käännön pelivarana.


En nyt ymmärrä, miten tuo pysäkkiaika voitaisiin hyödyntää pelivarana yhtään sen enempää kuin nytkään. Mistä sitä pelivaraa muka lisää tulee?

Mutta jos itse asiassa koko hommaa tarkastellaan muutenkin, niin eihän se kääntö nopeudu yhtään eikä raiteita ole yhtään sen enempää vapaana kääntöä varten eikä vuoroväliä voi tihentää. Se aika, joka nyt menee kääntöön kahdella raiteella ihmisiä ja samalla matkustajia vaihdettaessa, käytettäisiin kääntöön kahdella raiteella ilman matkustajien liikkumista. Koska mitoittava tekijä on se kääntöön kuluva aika, ei matkustajien vaihtaminen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ohjeistuksesta huolimatta näin siis pääsi tapahtumaan.  Se että kaksi eri henkilöä ajaa junaa ja fyysiesti eri paikasta lisää aina riskiä, jos viestiyhteys katkeaa tai sattuu jotain poikkeuksellista josta on vain toinen henkilöistä tietää ja hän tai tekee päätöksiä arvionsa perusteella joista toinen ei tiedä.


Totta kai junan peräyttämisessä on ongelmansa. Mutta juuri tuossa onnettomuudessa itse juna katkesi, ei viestiyhteys. Kyse oli monen yhteensattuman summasta, ja lisäksi vielä inhimillisestä "hölmöilystä" (en nyt parempaakaan sanaa keksi). Se tapahtuma ei millään muotoa ollut, eikä edes voisi olla, jokapäiväinen tai voisi sattua "milloin tahansa". Kannattaa lukea se Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen tutkintaselostus, antaa hyvän kuvan siitä mitä tapahtui. Ja eteenpäin ajavan junan katketessa voi niitä ongelmia syntyä myös.




> Kun on vuosikausia käyttänyt päivittäin niitä junia niin tietää itse kyllä ettei ole tuurista kyse vaan siitä että VR priorisoi kaukojunaliikenteen ja kauempaa tulevan lähiliikenteen korkeammalle kuin kaupunkiratojen junat. Joku yksittäinen kerta olen ollut K-junassa joka kulki kaukojunaraitetia pitkin, mutta useimmiten K-juna jäi matkalle häiriötilanteessa ja matkustajat ajettiin ulos odottamaan seuraavaa joka tuli sitten kun tuli. Tämä vaikka lähes jokaisen aseman välillä on puolenvauhtopaikat raiteiden välillä nin että K-juna olisi voinut ohittaa jonkun sähkökatkokohdan tai kiskovauriokohdan radalle simahtaneen junan tai juan allle jääneen henkilön vaikka vain sen asemavälin osalta jossa häiriö oli.


Tarkoitatko siis, että hajonnut juna on otettu pois liikenteestä? En ymmärrä, miten siihen vaikuttaa se, millä raiteilla ajetaan. Ja jos onkin tullut ajetuksi ulos K-junasta mutta pääsee jatkamaan matkaansa seuraavalla, on tapahtunut vahinko aika pieni, kun ottaa vuorovälin huomioon.

----------


## petteri

> En nyt ymmärrä, miten tuo pysäkkiaika voitaisiin hyödyntää pelivarana yhtään sen enempää kuin nytkään. Mistä sitä pelivaraa muka lisää tulee?
> 
> Mutta jos itse asiassa koko hommaa tarkastellaan muutenkin, niin eihän se kääntö nopeudu yhtään eikä raiteita ole yhtään sen enempää vapaana kääntöä varten eikä vuoroväliä voi tihentää. Se aika, joka nyt menee kääntöön kahdella raiteella ihmisiä ja samalla matkustajia vaihdettaessa, käytettäisiin kääntöön kahdella raiteella ilman matkustajien liikkumista. Koska mitoittava tekijä on se kääntöön kuluva aika, ei matkustajien vaihtaminen.


Kyllähän kunnon kääntöraidejärjestely pienentää minimivuoroväliä selvästi, kun saapuva juna voi aina lähteä heti pois seuraavan alta. Kun juna käännetään laiturilla se joka toinen kerta blokkaa laiturille tulevaa junaa lähtiessään liikkeelle, joka rajoittaa vuorotiheyttä. Lisäksi pysäkkiaika on pitempi kun junaa sekä tyhjennetään että täytetään samalta laiturilta kuin että juna ensin tyhjennetään yhdeltä ja sitten täytetään toiselta. Pitkällä kääntölaiturisysteemillä jossa voi olla paikkoja vaikka kuudelle junalle, tulevalle junalle on aina tyhjä tila ja lähtevä juna on aina valmiina tulemaan lähtölaiturille kun edellinen juna on lähtenyt liikkeelle. Junia on yleensä tuollaisessa järjestelyssä kerralla käännössä enemmän kuin kaksi, jos ajetaan esimerkiksi 90 sekunnin vuoroväliä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun juna käännetään laiturilla se joka toinen kerta blokkaa laiturille tulevaa junaa lähtiessään liikkeelle, joka rajoittaa vuorotiheyttä.


Ja kun juna lähtee kääntöraiteelta, se blokkaa ihan samalla tavalla kääntöraiteelle tulevaa junaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:47 ----------




> Pitkällä kääntölaiturisysteemillä jossa voi olla paikkoja vaikka kuudelle junalle, tulevalle junalle on aina tyhjä tila ja lähtevä juna on aina valmiina tulemaan lähtölaiturille kun edellinen juna on lähtenyt liikkeelle. Junia on yleensä tuollaisessa järjestelyssä kerralla käännössä enemmän kuin kaksi, jos ajetaan esimerkiksi 90 sekunnin vuoroväliä.


No kääntöraiteen pituushan ei auta mitään, kun sieltä voidaan ottaa ulos vain se juna, joka sinne viimeiseksi meni. Ja sitten puhutaan muutenkin jo jostain ihan muusta kuin lähtölaiturin siirtämisestä 300 metriä pohjoiseen. Puhutaan siitä, että Helsingin asema korvattaisiin ratapihalla. Eikä raiteita vierekkäinkään voi enempää laittaa, koska ihmistenkin on päästävä jostain kulkemaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:47 ----------




> Lisäksi pysäkkiaika on pitempi kun junaa sekä tyhjennetään että täytetään samalta laiturilta kuin että juna ensin tyhjennetään yhdeltä ja sitten täytetään toiselta.


Ja siksi maailman kaikki metrot ovatkin rakennettuja niin, että juna tyhjennetään yhdeltä laiturilta ja täytetään toiselta? Ei tuosta oikeasti ole kuin marginaalista hyötyä, jos sitäkään. Ihmiset osaavat sen verran sentään väistää ovella.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllähän kunnon kääntöraidejärjestely pienentää minimivuoroväliä selvästi, kun saapuva juna voi aina lähteä heti pois seuraavan alta.


Ylimääräinen kääntöraiteisto ei ole mitään muuta kuin ylimääräinen asema, joka on vieläpä sen verran huono ettei siellä ole matkustajalaitureita. Mitään positiivista vaikutusta vuoroväliin sillä ei ole.

Kääntösilmukka olisi sitten oma lukunsa...

----------


## kompura

> No kääntöraiteen pituushan ei auta mitään, kun sieltä voidaan ottaa ulos vain se juna, joka sinne viimeiseksi meni. Ja sitten puhutaan muutenkin jo jostain ihan muusta kuin lähtölaiturin siirtämisestä 300 metriä pohjoiseen. Puhutaan siitä, että Helsingin asema korvattaisiin ratapihalla. Eikä raiteita vierekkäinkään voi enempää laittaa, koska ihmistenkin on päästävä jostain kulkemaan.


Juu, tämä konsepti ei oikein vakuuta Pisaran vaihtoehtona... Käsittääkseni raskaan junaliikenteen merkittäväksi ongelmaksi Helsingissä on koettu se, että erinäisistä rata-, tila- ym. teknisistä syistä johtuen matkustajien jakelu on suoritettu siellä missä se rautatieyhtiölle on sattunut sopimaan. Pisaralla taas matkustajien jakelu pyritään suorittamaan siellä, minne matkustajat ovat menossa.

Liikenteen tehostaminen siirtämällä tulo/lähtölaituria vaikka nyt sitten 300 m pohjoiseen olisi kyllä oikein hyvää jatkumoa vanhalle...

----------


## petteri

> Ja siksi maailman kaikki metrot ovatkin rakennettuja niin, että juna tyhjennetään yhdeltä laiturilta ja täytetään toiselta? Ei tuosta oikeasti ole kuin marginaalista hyötyä, jos sitäkään. Ihmiset osaavat sen verran sentään väistää ovella.


Maailman vilkkaat metrot on yleensä rakennettu niin, ettei yhdellä asemalla vaihdu liikaa matkustajia, vaan asemakuorma pysyy varsin tasaisena. Helsingin pääasema sen sijaan on pysäkkinä kuormitettu kun siellä vaihtuu niin paljon matkustajia, mutta Pisara jakaa sen kuormituksen kolmelle asemalle, joilloin tilanne vähän helpottuu.




> Ja kun juna lähtee kääntöraiteelta, se blokkaa ihan samalla tavalla kääntöraiteelle tulevaa junaa.


Ei muuten blokkaa, jos kääntöraidejärjestelmä on niin pitkä. voidaan ajaa edellinen juna alta pois ja järjestellä junia lähtevälle raiteelle jonoon lähtevän junan taakse ilman että systeemiin tuleva juna joutuu hidastamaan. Kun kääntöraiteella ei vaihdeta matkustajia voidaan junia siirtää raiteelta toiselle pysäkkiajan antamalla pelivaralla ilman että koko edellisen aseman systeemi hidastuu. Toki tälläisiä systeemejä ei tarvita, jos vuorovälissä on reilusti pelivaraa.

< tuleva juna> 
oooLaituriooooo  oKÄÄNTÖooXoRAITEEToooXoooooooo      X=VAiHDE
< lahteva juna>..... <juna1>......<juna2> 

Toki Helsingin pääasemalla tälläiselle systeemille ei ole tilaa eikä järkeä, kun laiturit pitäisi siirtää niin kauas. Pisara silmukassa junia ei sitten tarvitsekaan kääntää ja kapasiteettia tulee enemmän.

----------


## SlaverioT

Tämän sitä saa kun heittää ajatuspallon. Mietin siis asiaa laiturikapasiteetin käytön tehokkuutta lisäävänä ratkaisuna. Yllämainitut purku- ja lastausaikojen vaihtelut ovat suuressa osassa jota en riittävästi huomioinut. Silti pidän kiinni siitä että kääntöraiteilla on merkitystä jos kaluston kulkusuunnan muuttaminen vaatii merkittävästi enemmän aikaa kuin vain kuljettajan siirtymisen yksikön päästä toiseen. 




> Eikä raiteita vierekkäinkään voi enempää laittaa, koska ihmistenkin on päästävä jostain kulkemaan.


Vierekkäisiä raiteita voi laittaa enemmän koska laitureita ei kääntöraiteiden kohdalla ole. Kulku pohjoisempana oleville laitureille voi olla maan alta. Raideparia kohti mahtuisi tällöin kolme kääntöraidetta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei muuten blokkaa, jos kääntöraidejärjestelmä on niin pitkä.


Mikäli selityksestä mitään ymmärsin, niin kyllä blokkaa edelleen, eri paikassa vain. Suuntaa vaihtava juna joutuu aina käyttämään samaa vaihdetta kuin seuraava suuntaa vaihtamaan saapuva juna, riippumatta tapahtuuko se ennen asemaa, aseman ja kääntöraiteen välillä, tai kääntöraiteiston takana(?).

----------


## petteri

> Mikäli selityksestä mitään ymmärsin, niin kyllä blokkaa edelleen, eri paikassa vain. Suuntaa vaihtava juna joutuu aina käyttämään samaa vaihdetta kuin seuraava suuntaa vaihtamaan saapuva juna, riippumatta tapahtuuko se ennen asemaa, aseman ja kääntöraiteen välillä, tai kääntöraiteiston takana(?).


Toki aina juna joutuu jossain kohdassa käyttämään samaa vaihdetta ja raidetta se on ihan selvää, mutta tuollaisessa kääntösysteemissä lähtevä juna voi ajaa jonosta laituriin aina heti kun se vapautuu ja poistuva juna pääsee pois laiturilta jollekin kääntöraiteelle aina heti. Tuollainen blokkailu ei siis vaikuta maksimaaliseen vuorotiheyteen.  Lisäksi jonossa voi olla varakalustoa, jolloin tulevien junien häiriöt eivät heti näy lähtevissä vuoroissa. Samoin kääntöraiteelle voidaan säilöä jonkin verran tulevia junia, jos lähtevä pää ei vedä.

Kun kääntö tapahtuu tavallisella asemalla ilman kääntöraiteita junat blokkaavat toisiaan aina sen verran, että käytännön minimivuoroväli kasvaa, kuinka paljon, se riippuu raide- ja vaihdejärjestelyistä. Lisäksi juna ei voi tuollaisessa järjestelyssä lähteä ennen kuin tuota vuoroa vastaava yksikkö on tullut kun ei ole edes pientä varajunien jonoa, josta voisi vuorovälin uhatessa venyä aina syöttää puuttuvan junan. Junan on myös vaikea saapua jos sille ei ole vielä vapautunut laituria edellisten junien lähtiessä, joten tiheällä vuorovälillä tulee odotustilanteita. Nuo tekijät kasvattavat käytännön minimivuoroväliä.

Osaa maailman metroista ajetaan niin, että raiteille syötetään niin monta yksikköä kuin sinne vaan näyttää mahtuvan, seuraava juna lähtee pääteasemalta edellisen perään heti se on järkevää ja jos jossain kohdassa linjaa on häiriö, jossa vuorot ruuhkautuvat tai uhkaavat ruuhkautua, niin sitten kaikkia junia hidastetaan ja syötetään systeemiin vähän hitaammin junia. Toiseen suuntaan voi jonkin aikaa kulkea hiukan eri määrä junia tunnissa kuin toiseen suuntaan, toki kääntöraiteiden kalustovaraston rajoissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Silti pidän kiinni siitä että kääntöraiteilla on merkitystä jos kaluston kulkusuunnan muuttaminen vaatii merkittävästi enemmän aikaa kuin vain kuljettajan siirtymisen yksikön päästä toiseen.


En edelleenkään ymmärrä, miten, ellei kääntöraiteilla voida tehdä tosiaan lisää odotustilaa. Koska se junan kääntäminen ei siitä hidastu, vaikka kääntäessä vaihdettaisiin matkustajatkin. Eikä nopeudu siitä, että se jätetään pois ja siirretään kääntäminen toiseen paikkaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:58 ----------




> Maailman vilkkaat metrot on yleensä rakennettu niin, ettei yhdellä asemalla vaihdu liikaa matkustajia, vaan asemakuorma pysyy varsin tasaisena. Helsingin pääasema sen sijaan on pysäkkinä kuormitettu kun siellä vaihtuu niin paljon matkustajia, mutta Pisara jakaa sen kuormituksen kolmelle asemalle, joilloin tilanne vähän helpottuu.


Eipä siitä silti Helsingissäkään hyötyä olisi. Lähes päivittäin olen saanut kokemusta lähijunasta purkautumisesta, ja se menee tasan niin nopeasti kuin oviaukosta pääsee ihmisiä ulos. Ja kun kääntöaika voidaan hyödyntää lastaamiseen, junaan nousu tapahtuu erittäin sujuvasti. Ja samasta syystä laiturilla ei ole isoa laumaa ihmisiä junaa odottamassakaan ja hidastamassa purkua. En edelleenkään voi millään ymmärtää, että miten kahden eri laiturin käyttö voisi lastaamista nopeuttaa. Korkeintaan se saisi aikaan sen, että saman laiturin vastakkaiselle puolelle tuleva juna purkaa hitaammin, koska laiturilla on junallinen ihmisiä tiellä.

Varsinkin kun otetaan huomioon, että veipä se minkä tahansa ajan, se on kaikki ylimääräistä aikaa, jota ei tarvita ollenkaan, kun matkustajien vaihto tehdään käännön aikana.

----------


## kompura

> Osaa maailman metroista ajetaan niin, että raiteille syötetään niin monta yksikköä kuin sinne vaan näyttää mahtuvan, seuraava juna lähtee pääteasemalta edellisen perään heti se on järkevää ja jos jossain kohdassa linjaa on häiriö, jossa vuorot ruuhkautuvat tai uhkaavat ruuhkautua, niin sitten kaikkia junia hidastetaan ja syötetään systeemiin vähän hitaammin junia.


Tässä onkin ihan mielenkiintoinen kysymys: saavutetaanko verkolla parempi suorituskyky pyrkimällä sveitsiläiseen kellokoneistoon, jossa "hampaat" loksahtelevat toistensa väleihin aina suunnitellusti, vai olisiko sittenkin stokastinen meininki, matka jatkuu kun radalla sattuu olemaan tilaa, tehokkaampi? Ideaalimaailmassa kellokoneisto varmaankin olisi parempi, mutta reaalimaailmassa esiintyy aina kaikenlaisia häiriöitä, jotka käytännössä estävät tiukkaan viritetyn kellokoneiston toiminnan. 

Jotta kellokoneisto toimisi, tarvitaan reippaat välykset, mikä johtaa siihen, että ratakapasiteetti tuntuu olevan täydessä käytössä esim. jo viiden minuutin vuorovälillä. Tämä johtaa siihen, että junia näyttää kulkevan aika lailla harvakseltaan mutta suunnittelijan mielestä niitä ei radalle sovi yhtään enempää. Stokastisella mallilla satunnaiset tilaisuudet tulisivat paremmin hyödynnetyiksi ja radalle voisi sopia enemmän junia mutta niiden kulkuaika olisi vähän ennalta-arvaamaton: saapumisaika voisi olla esim. klo 9.10+-4min 95% todennäköisyydellä...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer, lähiöiden rakentaminen on jo tapissa. Maakuntakaava torppaa uudet aluerakennuskohteet metsässä alkaen Histasta. Nyt rakenteilla olevat alueet ovat sen valossa viimeisiä laatuaan. Keskikaupungin laajentuminen kehä ykkösen tasolle ja radanvarteen muodostuvat keskikaupunkimaiset etäpesäkkeet ovat ainoat realistiset kehityssuunnat. Utopiaa puolestaan on, että ankeiden lähiöiden tupsahtaminen metsään jatkuu entisajan tahtiin. Vai onko mielestäsi ainoa realistinen suunta ei minnekkään -- mitään toimia ei varsinaisesti tehtäisi?


Lähiöitä syntyy koko ajan lisää Östersundomiin, Keravalle, Tuusulaan, Kirkkonummelle, sekä lähiömäisiä omakotitalopeltoja sinne tänne kehyskuntiin. Lähiöiksi lasken myös sellaiset uudet kohteet joita rakennetaan kehäradan varteen Vantaaalle ja länsimetron varteen Niittykumpuun, Suomenojaan ja Helsingin Koivusaarikin on siinä ja siinä. Lähiöitä tulee tietenkin monenlaisia, osalla liikenneinfra ja palvelut on kunnossa, osalla ei. Kun rautateiden varsien uudet lähiöt ovat valmiit kasvaa myös junalla Helsinkiin matkustavien määrä ja se on yksi Pisara-rataa puoltava seikka. 




> Autoton vyöhyke ei ole tarpeen olla suuri. Avainsana on vähäautoinen. Työmatkaliikennettä ei ole tarpeen sallia autoilemalla, hyötyliikennettä voisi suosia enemmän.


Kokonaan autottomia vyöhykketä ei ole eikä tule, vähäautoisia kartetaaan siksi että auton (usein välttämättömän) ylläpito tulee liian kalliiksi. Autoilua pystytään helpommin vähentämään fiskaalisin keinoin niin että kaikki hyväksyvät sen: Tietullein, säätämällä korkeammat verotusarvot työsuhdeautoille ja km-korvausten saattamien veronalaisiksi tuloiksi sekä pienentämällä työmatkavähennyksen ylärajaa jos ei todistetusti ole käytetty joukkoliikennettä työmatkoihinsa.




> Puistoihin ei ole tarve koskea. Lähiöissä on reilusti hajurakoa täydennettäväksi keskikaupungiksi. Puolivillejä metsäalueita tosin on syytä kohentaa varsinaiseksi puistoksi joka kestää ja houkuttelee laajentuvan käyttäjäkunnan.


Suomessa "puisto" tarkoittaa juuri metsää ja niihin koskeminen on kiellettyä tai ainakaan asukasliikkeet eivät sitä salli. 




> Lapsiperhe ei itseisarvoisesti edellytä autoa. Edellytys on, että palvelut päiväkodeista iltaharrastuksiin ovat saavutettavissa. Asukastiheyden kasvaessa etäisyydet palveluihin pienenevät nopeasti, ja saavutettavuus nousee autottomalle tasolle. Lapsiperhe autokaupungissa edellyttää auton, koska mitään ei ole saavutettavissa ilman autoa. Yksinään siksi autokaupunki olisi täydennettävä keskikaupungiksi. Ja muuten: lapsiperhe ei myöskään itseisarvoisesti edellytä isoa perheasuntoa. Pienikin asunto voi riittää.


Monet sellaiset joilla ei ole itse vielä perhettä kuvittelevat niin. Realistisempaa on suunnitella yhdyskunnat niin että lapsiperhe tarvitsee max yhden auton. Työpaikat ja kauppakeskuskset pitää rakentaa vain ratojen tai hyvin joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varteen. 




> Murskaava hintataso keskikaupungilla on kasvuvelkaa, jota markkinoihin vastaava yhteiskunta yrittäisi kaikin keinoin paikata vaikka lähiöitäkin saisi heitellä pitkin metsiä. Talo keskikaupungilla ei olennaisesti maksa enempää tuottaa kuin metsässä. Erityishuomiona meiltä puuttuvat tyystin ne opiskelijoille, luovalle luokalle ja yrittäjille soveltuvat edullisten huoneistojen ja toimistojen tiiviit keskittymät.


Keskikaupungilla on paljon osakuntien ja ylioppilasjärjestöjen omistamia halpoja opiskelija-asuntoja ja yksi luovuuden mittari meillä on se että  jos ei ole sellaista onnistunut virallista tietä hankkimaan niin pystyy ainakin  pokaamaan itselleen avopuolison jolla on kämppä keskustassa. 

Keskikaupungissa asumisesta on tehty myytti joka tuo mukanaan parempaa elämäää. Jos kopioit keskikaupungin rakennuskannan ja viet sen Jakomäkeen niin sinulla on vain kalliita lähiökerrostaloja. Mutta hyvä niinkin jos joku tykkää niistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## GT8N

> Peruutavia junia "ohjaa" konduktööri ja jos viestiyhteys veturiin katkeaa niin tällaista voi sattua milloin tahansa. Jos junia ei peruutettaisi ollenkaan vaan niitä ohjattaisin aina veturista tai ohjausvaunusta jossa on veturinkkuljettaja, koko onnettomuus olisi tuskin sattunut.


Ei todellakaan. Jos saatettaessa junaa yhteys kundyktöörin ja kuljettajan välillä katkeaa, on se välitön seis -opaste. Yhteyden katketessa juna pysäytetään eikä se jatka mitenkään "hallitsemattomasti". Suosittelen perehtymään junaliikenteen käytäntöihin.





> Niin niitä oli joskus vuonna 1 ja 2. Olisi kannattanut kun hallikatsosta rakennettiin ajatella miten ne saataisiin takaisin.


 Niin, jos niitä on ollut vielä 1950-60 -lukujen paikkeilla niin ei ole ihan vuonna 1 ja 2. Ja kuten sanoin, katoksen kannatusta voidaan muuttaa, jos raiteiden väliin halutaan vaihdeyhteyksiä.





> No ei nyt niin hirveän paljon sentään Samat peruselementit on olemassa: lähijunat, metrot, raitiovaunut ja bussit. Saksankileisissä maissa yli puolen millin asukkaan kaupungeissa lähijunille ja raitiovaunuille on rakennettu tunneleita ja ovat toimineet hyvin.


 Saksassa joukkoliikenne on ylipäätään toteutettu siten että se on oikeasti houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Täällä mennään siitä mistä on aita matalin ja kuvitellaan, että muutama raskasraidetunneli on ratkaisu kaikkeen. Muuten kaikki voi olla retuperällä kunen aina ennenkin.





> Joskus joudutaan, jos valtio ei suostu vapaaehtoisesti luopumaan VR:n monopolista. jos pk-seudun 4 ydinkaupunkia + Kerava ostaisisi pois kaupunkiradat valtiolta kokonaan niin he saisivat itse päättää kuka niillä ajaa.


 Yksinkertaisesti ei vain ole mitään tolkkua jatkaa nykyistä sumutuksen ja idiotismin avulla luotua keinotekoista tilannetta. Ihan kun vertaa tilannetta vain Ruotsiin niin ei voi kun hämmästellä. Ensiaskel olisi tietysti, että VR:n hallintaneuvosto päättää siitä, kuinka VR toimii. Eikä niinkuin nykyään, että VR päättää siitä, mitä hallintaneuvosto VR:stä päättää. Ongelma on yleisesti, että kaikki liikennepolitiikan kannssa tekemisissä olevat päättäjät on valittu tehtävään poliittisella sopivuudella eikä pätevyydellä.





> Silloin kuun itse asuin pääradan varrella v 1997-2005 nin kertaakaan ei laitettu kaupunkiradan junaa kulkemaan kaukojunaraiteita pitkin jos kaupunkirataraiteilla oli häiriö, kaupunkiradan junat seisoivat tai jätettiin  ajamatta ja matkustajat jätettiin heitteille kun  kaukojunat ja Riihimäen paikut porhalsi ohi.


 Kyseinen ongelma on toki, että kaukoradan ja kaupunkiradan välillä puolenvaihtoja on melko vähän. Tämä pitkälti säästösyistä. Esimerkiksi Hanalan liikennepaikka (Korson ja Rekolan välillä) on suunniteltu siten, että se olisi täydellinen puolenvaihtopaikka kaikkien raiteiden välillä. Tosin säästösyistä vaihdeyhteydet kaupunkiradan ja pääradan välillä jätettiin toteuttamatta. 

Toinen oleellinen asia on kauko-ohjauksen ammattitaito ja pelisilmä poikkeustilanteissa. Suomessa taso on eurooppalaisittain varsin heikko. Kuten painotin toiminnassa Tukholmassa, mutta yleisesti varsinkin Saksassa liikennettä hoidetaan täysin toisella tavalla. Siellä pyöritetään huomattavia liikennemääriä paljon haastavammissa ympäristöissä ihan normaalioloissa. Suomessa vastaavissa tilanteissa ruvettaisiin vinkumaan. Onhan toki häiriön sattuessa paljon mukavampaa ja helpompaa perua koko juna, kun miettiä miten se voitaisiin ajaa edes osittain kaukorataa hyödyntämällä.




> Kun Junakalusto Oy saa käyttöönsä lisää Sm5 junia niin VR:n omista vanhoista Sm1 ja 2 junien käytöstä kaupunkiradoilla voidaan luopua. Eikä niitä jäädä kaipaamaan.


 Paitsi maakunnissa, joissa paikallisliikennettä ei näillänäkymin päästä aloittamaan vuosikymmeniin.





> Oma varikko voi olla ihan hyvä investointi. Voihan se olla metron tai pikaraitiotien kanssa yhteinen.


Mikä jottei. Vastahan Ilmalan varikon mansikoita maksanut peruskorjaus valmistui.





> Taitaa olla rakenteilal oleva Citybanan täysin tuntematon asia sulle.


 Itseasiassa ei ole.  :Smile:  Se on kuitenkin täysin eri asia kuin pisara.

----------


## aki

Nyt on keskusteltu paljon siitä toisiko kääntöraide enemmän kapasiteettia kuin nykyiset päättyvät raiteet. Jos verrataan nykyistä Helsinki C:n päättyvää raiteistoa 14-19 Ruoholahden Kääntöraiteistoon, niin tilanne on tämä:

Helsinki C, lähtevät junat, raiteet 14-19, ma-pe klo 16-17

Raide - lähtöaika

14 - 07u  49e 

15 - 19e  37u

16 - 04m  24m  44m

17 - 14m  34m  54m

18 - 08a  28a  48a 

19 - 18a  38a  58a

Ruoholahti(M) lähtevät junat, raide 1, ma-pe klo 16-17

02v 06m 10v 14m 18v 22m 26v 30m 34v 38m 42v 46m 50v 54m 58v

Ruoholahdesta lähtee yhdeltä raiteelta 15 junaa tunnissa kun lähijunia lähtee kuudelta eri raiteelta tunnissa vain 16. Ruoholahdesta pystyttäisiin nykyisellä kuljettaja-ajollakin lähettämään junia 3min välein jolloin junia lähtisi 20 tunnissa. Vaikuttaa siis siltä että kääntöraideratkaisulla pystytään käsittelemään paljon enemmän junia huomattavasti vähemmällä ratakapasiteetilla. Jotenkin kyllä tuntuu että Rautatieaseman raiteita 14-19 voitaisiin käyttää nykyistä tehokkaammin, raiteilta 14 ja 15 lähtee vain 2 junaa/h/raide ja raiteilta 16-19 lähtee junia 20min välein/raide. Eikö yhdeltä raiteelta tosiaan voi ajaa junia 10min välein? Esimerkiksi jos M-juna lähtisi 16.04, seuraava M-juna saapuisi samalle raiteelle 16.07, purkamiseen menisi max. 2min jolloin kello olisi 16.09, lähtöaikaan 16.14 jäisi vielä 5min joka käytettäisiin junan täyttämiseen ja lähtövalmisteluihin. Joku varmasti osaa kertoa olisiko tällainen mahdollista?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei todellakaan. Jos saatettaessa junaa yhteys kundyktöörin ja kuljettajan välillä katkeaa, on se välitön seis -opaste. Yhteyden katketessa juna pysäytetään eikä se jatka mitenkään "hallitsemattomasti". Suosittelen perehtymään junaliikenteen käytäntöihin.


Tiedän sen että juna pitää pysäyttää jos yhteys katkeaa, mutta olen silti sitä mieltä että turvallisuusohjeet ja käytäntö miten saattoliikenne hoidetaan 6 km matkalla Ilmalan ja Helsingin pääaseman välillä jossa on alamäkeä pitkät matkat, näyttää turvalliselta vain paperilla mutta käytäntö on osoittanut että puutteita on ollut. Jos Ilmalan varikkoa oltaisiin rakennetamassa vasta nyt, niin Trafi ei antaisi lupaa harjoittaa kaukojunarunkojen siirtoa tällä tavalla. 
Tämä ei kuulu varsinaisesti Pisararatakeskusteluun joten olkoot viimeinen puheenvuoroni asiasta kunnes seuraavan kerran sattuu jotain vastaavaa kuin talvella 2010.




> Saksassa joukkoliikenne on ylipäätään toteutettu siten että se on oikeasti houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Täällä mennään siitä mistä on aita matalin ja kuvitellaan, että muutama raskasraidetunneli on ratkaisu kaikkeen. Muuten kaikki voi olla retuperällä kunen aina ennenkin.


Saksalaisissa Helsingin kokoisissa kaupugeissa on raidetunneleita ja myöt autotunneleita keskimäärin enemmän kuin Helsingissä joten jostain on aloitettava. 




> Yksinkertaisesti ei vain ole mitään tolkkua jatkaa nykyistä sumutuksen ja idiotismin avulla luotua keinotekoista tilannetta. Ihan kun vertaa tilannetta vain Ruotsiin niin ei voi kun hämmästellä. Ensiaskel olisi tietysti, että VR:n hallintaneuvosto päättää siitä, kuinka VR toimii. Eikä niinkuin nykyään, että VR päättää siitä, mitä hallintaneuvosto VR:stä päättää. Ongelma on yleisesti, että kaikki liikennepolitiikan kannssa tekemisissä olevat päättäjät on valittu tehtävään poliittisella sopivuudella eikä pätevyydellä.


Suomen ero Ruotsiin ja muihin läntisiin teollisuusmaihin on se että niissä muissa on selvempi jako vasemmistolaisen ja oikeistolaisen politiikan välillä mutta meillä ei ole, yksi suurimmista puolueista sijoittuu kartalla keskelle eikä tunnusta itseään kummankaan suunnan kannattajaksi vaan poimii rusinat pullasta.  




> Onhan toki häiriön sattuessa paljon mukavampaa ja helpompaa perua koko juna, kun miettiä miten se voitaisiin ajaa edes osittain kaukorataa hyödyntämällä.


Sanktiot jotka VR joutuu maksamaan perutusta junasta YTV:lle ovat liian pienet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onhan toki häiriön sattuessa paljon mukavampaa ja helpompaa perua koko juna, kun miettiä miten se voitaisiin ajaa edes osittain kaukorataa hyödyntämällä.


Nimenomaan. Varsinkin kun junan peruminen on myös poliittisesti toivottavaa: se luo uskottavuutta puheille että kapasiteettia on liian vähän, ja sitä kautta kerää julkista kannatusta ylikalliille ja pääosin turhille infraprojekteille -- kuten pisaralle. Kärsivät matkustajat ovat otollinen kohde painostukselle: kun hermot kiristyvät, se pikku hiljaa kääntyy paineeksi poliitikkoja kohtaan, jotka hyvin lobattuina suostuvat päättämään mitä liikennevirasto ja VR niille esittävät. Ihan siitä huolimatta että todellinen ratkaisu olisi paljon halvempi ja helpompi toteuttaa.

----------


## hylje

> Monet sellaiset joilla ei ole itse vielä perhettä kuvittelevat niin. Realistisempaa on suunnitella yhdyskunnat niin että lapsiperhe tarvitsee max yhden auton. Työpaikat ja kauppakeskuskset pitää rakentaa vain ratojen tai hyvin joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varteen.


Entäs ne, jotka eivät kuvittele? Tiedän itse usemmankin perheen, jotka jäivät lapsineen keskikaupungille. Keskikaupungilla kaikki päivittäiset palvelut ovat kävelyetäisyydellä, jolla oikeasti päästään autottomuuteen käsiksi. Vaikka esimerkiksi Helsingin päiväkotisuunnittelu tuntuu savustavan tarkoituksella perheellisiä pois keskustasta tarjoamalla ei-oota.




> Keskikaupungilla on paljon osakuntien ja ylioppilasjärjestöjen omistamia halpoja opiskelija-asuntoja ja yksi luovuuden mittari meillä on se että  jos ei ole sellaista onnistunut virallista tietä hankkimaan niin pystyy ainakin  pokaamaan itselleen avopuolison jolla on kämppä keskustassa.


Kaikella kunnioituksella Rainer, miten kuvaamasi tilanne on millään tasolla hyvä ja haluttava? Minä haluan vain muuttaa halpaan työväen kaupunginosaan kuten Harjuun aikoinaan. Jos sellaista ei Helsingissä enää ole eikä tule, muutan opiskeltuani vaikka Berliiniin. Siellä on.




> Keskikaupungissa asumisesta on tehty myytti joka tuo mukanaan parempaa elämäää. Jos kopioit keskikaupungin rakennuskannan ja viet sen Jakomäkeen niin sinulla on vain kalliita lähiökerrostaloja. Mutta hyvä niinkin jos joku tykkää niistä.


Keskikaupunkimaisesti rakentaminen ei maksa kerrosneliötä kohti sen enempää kuin Jakomäenkään. Jos tästä huolimatta keskikaupunki-Jakomäki olisi kalliimpi, en näe miten sitä voisi tulkita muuten kuin keskikaupunkilaisuuden haluttuna ja koettuna paremmuutena. Ne talot ja asunnothan ovat saman kokoisia, eri järjestyksessä vain.

----------


## Dakkus

Mitä tällä kääntöraidekeskustelulla ajetaan takaa? Helsinkiinhän sellaisia ei yksinkertaisesti mahdu, koska sellaiselle täytyisi mahtua ainakin kolme Sm1/2 -yksikköä kerralla. Eli pituutta kääntöraiteella pitäisi olla noin 150 metriä. Se on paljon ylimääräistä käveltävää ennen kuin pääsee junan ovelle asti. Ruoholahteen nähden Helsinki C:ssä on se ero, että Ruoholahti on läpiajettava, Helsingin päärautatieasema taas pussiasema.
Jos taas tarkoitetaan junan kääntämistä nykyistä nopeammin sillä laiturilla, johon se on saapunut, haluaisin kysyä, että mikä siitä junasta pitäisi käännön yhteydessä tulla? Metrolla on ruuhka-aikana neljän minuutin vuoroväli, Z-junalla kuudenkymmenen. Z:n voisi toki kohtuullisella vaivalla kääntää R:ksi tai H:ksi, mutta siitäkään ei olisi aivan valtavaa apua.
Esim. R-juna saapuu Helsinkiin :41, eli samalla minuutilla jolla Z-juna lähtee. H-juna lähtisi :48, eli kääntöaikaa jäisi sinänsä riittävät 7 minuuttia. 7 tai ainakin 8 minuutin kääntöjä Helsingissä tehdäänkin. (Esim. eilinen 20:19 lähtenyt R saapui lähtölaituriinsa purkamaan edellisiä matkustajia noin klo 20:12. En tiedä, oliko ajallaan vai myöhässä). Sen nopeammasta käännöstä ei enää luotettavasti tulisi mitään, koska suuntaa vaihdettaessa pakolliseen kulunvalvontalaitteen räpellykseen sun muuhun menee oma aikansa. Teoriassa ehkä 5 minuutin kääntö olisi vielä mahdollinen, jos seuraava kuljettaja olisi valmiiksi passissa siinä kohdalla laituria, johon junan pohjoispääty pysähtyy (kun kerran 6 minuuttia onnistuu silloin, kun kuljettaja välillä kävelee rungon päästä toiseen).

R-junia on huono kääntää vaikkapa N:ksi saatika U:ksi tai A:ksi, koska silloin olisi ylitettävä muun liikenteen käyttämiä raiteita, mikä taas hidastaisi tämän muun liikenteen kääntöaikoja. Tietysti sen häiriintyvän  Se, että asemalle saapunut juna vaihtaa raidetta vasta jo lähdettyään paluumatkalle, vaikuttaa huomattavankin paljon käännön kuluttumaan kapasiteettiin, koska seuraavan junan keulakaan ei voi päästä lähemmäksi kuin parinkymmenen metrin päähän laiturin päädystä ennen kuin edellisen junan peräkin on poissa vaihteen päältä. Jos kääntö voitaisiin tehdä kääntöraiteen avulla (jollainen ei kohtuullisin kustannuksin olisi Helsingissä toteutettavissa), seuraavan junan keula voisi jo olla laiturissa edellisen vielä tehdessä lähtöä.

Merkittävä ero metroliikenteeseen verrattuna on myös se, miten kauas ja millaisin vuorovälein junat kulkevat. Tunnin vuorovälillä kulkeva juna joutuu herkemmin odottelemaan vaihtoyhteyksiä kuin neljän minuutin välein kulkeva metro, koska on paljon ikävämpää joutua odottamaan seuraavaa junaa tunti kuin joutua odottamaan sitä neljä minuuttia. Silloinkin, kun se vaihtoyhteyksien takia hieman viivästyvä juna on kaukojuna, se voi silti vaikuttaa samoja raiteita kulkevien lähijunien liikenteeseen. Myöhästymisriskin takia kaukaa tulevien junien kääntöajoissa on oltava enemmän ilmaa kuin metromaisella liikenteellä. Muuten kävisi niin, että Helsinkiin myöhässä saapuva juna myös lähtisi sieltä myöhässä, myöhästyttäen edelleen muuta liikennettä jne. Jos ollaan sitä mieltä, ettei VR:n täsmällisyydessä ole merkittäviä ongelmia, tuota ilmaa kyllä voisi ehkä ottaa käännöistä pois. Eli siis ottaa riski Helsingistä lähtevän junavuoron myöhästymisestä, joka lisäksi kertautuu muuhun liikenteeseen.
Tietysti käytännössä jo nyt tuota ilmaa on käännöissä vähemmän kuin pitäisi olla, koska noita lyhimpiä mahdollisia kääntöjä tehdään R-junillakin. Se, että R-junienkin kääntöjä tehdään ajoittain noin lyhyinä, johtunee siitä, että laiturien käyttö on tapissa.
Yksi mahdollisesti toimiva keino olisi kaupunkiradan junien käytössä olevien raiteiden vähentäminen. Tosin, ei niitä nytkään ainakaan Kaisaniemen puolella ole kuin kolme kappaletta, joille kyllä on kaikille tarvetta ruuhka-aikana, jolloin niiltä lähtee junia viiden minuutin välein. Jos kääntöraide olisi mahdollinen, sen avulla voitaisiin pärjätä kahdella raiteella kolmen sijaan.

Voisi ehkä olla mielenkiintoista tehdä Helsingin aseman liikenteestä animaatio, jossa merkittäisiin junaa vihreästä punertavammaksi muuttuvalla värillä sen mukaan, miten monta minuuttia juna on laiturissa seissyt. Dataa junaliikenteen kääntöajoista voisi saada vaikka tekemällä time lapse -videon Linnunlaulun sillalta käsin vastaavaan tapaan kuin tässä on tehty Erottajalta käsin. Mukaan pitäisi ehkä pistää toinen video, joka kuvaisi samaan aikaan sillan alle siten, että kaikkien junien linjatunnukset olisivat selvästi nähtävissä. (Tämä tosin auttaa vain lähteviin juniin, koska saapuvien kilvet pyöritellään ainakin perän osalta usein jo Pasilasta lähdettäessä junan seuraavan reissun mukaisiksi  jotta sitä kääntöaikaa saataisiin tuostakin kohdasta hieman lyhennettyä.)

Summa summarum, junaliikenteellä on metroon verrattuna 1) pidemmät linjat, 2) harvemmat vuorovälit, 3) ne joutuvat odottelemaan toisiaan, 4) Helsingin päärautatieasema on metroasemista poiketen pussiasema ja 5) Helsingin asemalta lähtee junia myös kaukoliikennekalustolla. Nämä tekijät aiheuttavat yhdessä tarpeen aikamoiselle laiturimäärälle.

Helsingin asemalla on 19 laituriraidetta ja sinne tuo neljä linjaa. Tämä tekee 4,75 raidetta per linja. Keravan kaupunkirata syö näistä 3, Leppävaaran kaupunkirata muistaakseni toiset 3 (vai lähteekö A- ja M-junia ruuhka-aikaan myös raiteelta 16? En muista.)
Kaikki lienevät samaa mieltä, että nuo kuusi raidetta ovat jo nyt tehokkaassa käytössä. Sitten jää R-, H-, Z-, S-, U- ja E-junien sekä kaukoliikenteen käyttämät raiteet, 13 kappaletta. Näistä osapuilleen 4,5 (koska osa Turun suunnan IC:istä lähteää Töölönlahdelta) kappaletta on S-, U- ja E-junien käytössä ja loput 8,5 kappaletta ovat R-, H-, Z- ja kaukojunien käytössä aikalailla sekaisin.
Kaukoliikenne vaatii lähiliikennettä pidemmät kääntöajat, eli enemmän laiturikapasiteettia, koska junia on jonkin verran ehdittävä siivoamaankin ja kaukoliikenteen matkustajat poistuvat junasta hitaammin kuin lähiliikenteen.
Näitä eri linjojen käyttämiä raidenippuja ei ole viisasta sekoittaa keskenään, koska se tosiaan tarkoittaisi, että eri linjoja kulkevat junat risteäisivät keskenään.

Uskon, että jonkin verran laiturien käytöstä voisi vielä olla mahdollista tiristää sieltä täältä määrittämällä laiturien käyttö tietokoneohjelman avulla. En kuitenkaan usko, että tehostamista saisi aikaan enemmän kuin viitisen prosenttia. Lisäksi kaukojunien kääntöaikoja voidaan lyhentää vuonna 2013, kun ohjausvaunut tulevat käyttöön. Sillä lienee vastaava vaikutus kuin yhden lisäraiteen rakentamisella olisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikella kunnioituksella Rainer, miten kuvaamasi tilanne on millään tasolla hyvä ja haluttava? Minä haluan vain muuttaa halpaan työväen kaupunginosaan kuten Harjuun aikoinaan. Jos sellaista ei Helsingissä enää ole eikä tule, muutan opiskeltuani vaikka Berliiniin. Siellä on.


Helsinkiä ei pidä verrata Berliiniin jossa työmarkkinatilanne on selvästi Helsinkiä heikompi. Pitää verrata Saksan talousvetureihin Frankfurtiin, Müncheniin tai Hampuriin. Tai Tukholmaan, Kööpenhaminaan ja Osloon. Kaikissa niissä asuminen keskikaupungilla on kallista tai vaatii "suhteita". Ei se tietenkään ihan toivottava tilanne ole mutta elämisen laatua kaikkien suurkaupunkien lähiöissä, kauempaakin sijaitsevissa voi parantaa hyvillä liikenneyhteyksillä ja palveluilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> Helsingin asemalla on 19 laituriraidetta ja sinne tuo neljä linjaa. Tämä tekee 4,75 raidetta per linja. Keravan kaupunkirata syö näistä 3, Leppävaaran kaupunkirata muistaakseni toiset 3 (vai lähteekö A- ja M-junia ruuhka-aikaan myös raiteelta 16? En muista.)
> Kaikki lienevät samaa mieltä, että nuo kuusi raidetta ovat jo nyt tehokkaassa käytössä.


Ruuhka-aikaan A-junat käyttävät raiteita 18 ja 19, M-junat raiteita 17 ja 16, E -ja U-junat lähtevät raiteilta 15 ja 14. Raiteilta 16-19 lähtee juna 20min välein/raide, eli 3 junaa tunnissa/raide, raiteilta 14 ja 15 lähtee vain 2 junaa tunnissa/raide, onko tämä tehokasta raidekapasiteetin käyttöä? Eikö esimerkiksi E -ja U-junat mahtuisi lähtemään samalta raiteelta kun lähtöjä on klo 16 ruuhkatunnilla ainoastaan neljä? Tästä vapautuisi jo yksi raide muuhun käyttöön.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikö yhdeltä raiteelta tosiaan voi ajaa junia 10min välein? Esimerkiksi jos M-juna lähtisi 16.04, seuraava M-juna saapuisi samalle raiteelle 16.07, purkamiseen menisi max. 2min jolloin kello olisi 16.09, lähtöaikaan 16.14 jäisi vielä 5min joka käytettäisiin junan täyttämiseen ja lähtövalmisteluihin. Joku varmasti osaa kertoa olisiko tällainen mahdollista?


Voi ajaa ja niin tehdäänkin maakunnissa*. Linjojen toisissa päissä käännytään joko yhdellä raiteella 6-7 minuutin seisonnalla (A, M, I, N) tai kahdella raiteella 10 minuutin seisonnalla (K). Ehdottamasi 7 minuutin "kääntö" siis onnistuu jopa yhdellä raiteella, mutta se on todella häiriöherkkä, ja onnistuu vain jos vaihdealue on lyhyt ja matka vaihteelta junan kääntymispaikkaan ei ole kovin pitkä. Helsingissä näin ei ole, vaan 7 minuutin käännöllä saapuva ja lähtevä kohtaavat vaihdealueella, eli ei onnistu. Vähintään reitin toiseen päähän tarvitsee löysemmän 10 minuutin käännön, ja se vaatiikin kaksi raidetta per 10 minuutin vuorovälinen linja. Näinhän tapahtuu Helsingissä (paitsi pääradan puolella K- ja I-junat muljahtelevat keskenään hetkittäin kolmella raiteella).

Helsingin asemalta voisi saada lisäkapasiteettia sillä, että 10 minuutin käännöt tehtäisiin "maakunnissa", tosin se vaatii sen kaksi raidetta per linja, jota I-junalle ei ole nykyään tarjolla. Kehärata toki korjaa tavallaan tämän. Mutta sen lisäksi Helsingin ratapihan vaihdealuetta pitäisi jollain ilveellä lyhentää siten, että saapuville viimeinen pääopastin on lähempänä laituria. En tiedä riittäisikö sekään, koska junat lähtevät ja saapuvat aivan laiturin peräpäässä. Saapuville voimassa oleva laiturin loppupään 20 km/h rajoitus ei myöskään auta asiaa. Eikä se, että matkustajia tunkee ovien väliin aivan eri tahdilla kuin toisessa päässä linjaa. Yhden raiteen kääntö ei siedä lähtöviivästystä käytännössä lainkaan, kahden raiteen käyttö sietää minuuttitolkulla.

Ja vielä: kun 10 minuutin käännöt tehdään nykykäytännöillä Helsingin päässä, on siinä piirun verran enemmän aikaa sumplia vaihtoehtoisia kalustokiertoja. Ja toki myös Helsingissä kohtaavat kaikki linjat, joten kalustokiertojen muutoksiin on ylipäätään mahdollisuus vain siellä. Ja vikaantuneiden vaihdot ehjiin luonnollisesti myös onnistuu kätevämmin ja nopeammin Helsinkiin.

Tästä kaikesta seuraa se, että mielipiteeni mukaan pidempien kääntöaikojen ja tuplaraidekäytön pitämisellä Helsingin päässä saadaan niin paljon enemmän etuja ja joustavuutta, että sillä helposti perustelee sen, miksi juuri Helsingin päähän tarvitaan se noin kaksi raidetta per kaupunkiratalinja.

Pisara "sotkee" toki tämän kaiken, mutta siinä tavallaan linjojen toisista päistä häviää kääntö kokonaan, eli kulkuteiden kohtaamiset vaihteissa puolittuvat koko järjestelmässä. Tällöin tietysti kaikki sumpliminen siirretään toiseen päähän joka on oma projektinsa, mutta siellä päässä hommille onkin aivan eri kertaluokassa enemmän tilaa.

* Maakunta = mikä tahansa ei-Helsinki

EDIT: Kehärata poistaa käännöt I- ja M-junilta myös maakunnissa, mutta siellä on mahdollisuus aikaa tasata ja kiriä Lentokentällä, 10 minuutin vuorovälin vuoksi (Pisarassa 5). Oletan siis, että Lentoasemalle tulee jokusen minuutin seisahdus, viimeistään Pisaran myötä.

----------


## Dakkus

> raiteilta 14 ja 15 lähtee vain 2 junaa tunnissa/raide, onko tämä tehokasta raidekapasiteetin käyttöä?


Todennäköisesti ei. Mutta kysymys kuuluu: Mitä niille raiteilla hengaaville junille mielestäsi kannattaisi tehdä laituriin saapumisen ja siltä lähtemisen välissä?
Mustiinpanoistani (jotka tosin ovat alkukeväältä...) katselin noiden laitureiden 14 ja 15 toimintaa. Laiturilla 15 tuntui olevan ruuhka-aikana vain 7 minuutin kääntöjä, ei pidempiä välejä. Laituri 14:n käytössä puolestaan oli mielenkiintoisesti peräti yli tunnin tauko puoli viidestä alkaen. Pidetäänköhän sitä jonkinlaisena varalaiturina, ettei junien niin usein tarvitsisi odottaa Linnunlaulussa laiturin vapautumista, jos joku toinen juna on ollut reilusti myöhässä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Laituri 14:n käytössä puolestaan oli mielenkiintoisesti peräti yli tunnin tauko puoli viidestä alkaen. Pidetäänköhän sitä jonkinlaisena varalaiturina, ettei junien niin usein tarvitsisi odottaa Linnunlaulussa laiturin vapautumista, jos joku toinen juna on ollut reilusti myöhässä?


Veikkaisin ennemmin, että siinä vaiheessa lähetetään ruuhka-ajan pitkiä yksiköitä matkaan laitureilta 12 ja 13, joihin ne on ajettu sitä odottamaan.

----------


## sub

Laiturikapasiteetin lisäämiseksi Pisaraa huomattavasti edullisempi vaihtoehto on rakentaa lisää laituriraiteita. Nykyiselle asemalle niitä mahtuu helposti lisää ainakin 3-4 ihan maantasoonkin.

----------


## kompura

> Laiturikapasiteetin lisäämiseksi Pisaraa huomattavasti edullisempi vaihtoehto on rakentaa lisää laituriraiteita. Nykyiselle asemalle niitä mahtuu helposti lisää ainakin 3-4 ihan maantasoonkin.


Lisälaiturit eivät auta siihen, että junat jättävät matkustajat jonnekin kauas keskustasta. Yksi tapa saada "lisälaitureita" olisi rakentaa Pisarasta alkuun vain tunnelinpätkä Hakaniemeen ja Hakaniemen asema. Osa pääradan paikallisjunista voisi silloin pitää Hakaniemeä pääteasemana, ja sieltä olisi helppo jatkaa matkaa metrolla tai raitiovaunulla.

----------


## Kaid

> Yksi tapa saada "lisälaitureita" olisi rakentaa Pisarasta alkuun vain tunnelinpätkä Hakaniemeen ja Hakaniemen asema. Osa pääradan paikallisjunista voisi silloin pitää Hakaniemeä pääteasemana, ja sieltä olisi helppo jatkaa matkaa metrolla tai raitiovaunulla.


Tämä on muuten suhtis hyvä idea! Tarvittaessa myöhemmin rataa voidaan myös jatkaa Hakiksesta etelään ja toteuttaa pisara kokonaisena jos halutaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä on muuten suhtis hyvä idea! Tarvittaessa myöhemmin rataa voidaan myös jatkaa Hakiksesta etelään ja toteuttaa pisara kokonaisena jos halutaan.


Samaa mieltä! Ja toisaalta jos suunnitelmat muuttuvat niin pienillä muutostöillä tunneli voitaneen liittää lähijunaraiteiden sijaan kaukojunaraiteisiin ja jatkaa toisesta päästään Tallinnaan. Tällöin Hakaniemestä muodostuisi "Helsinki International" -asema. Pointti on että kun investoidaan isosti, kannattaa toteuttaa sellaisia suunnitelmia joiden käyttötarkoitusta voidaan tarvittaessa joustavasti muuttaa matkan varrella, jos sille mielelle tullaan. Nykyäänhän valitettava käytäntö on betonoida kaikki mahdollisimman pitävästi, jottei ikinä mitään voitaisi muuttaa vaan kaikki muutokset vaatisivat isoja uusinvestointeja.

Vaikka itse pidän pisaraa kalliina turhakkeena niin tällaisen yhden tunnelipätkän Hakaniemeen minäkin hyväksyisin, jos sitä toteutettaessa pidetään mielessä mainittu optio.

----------


## hylje

Jos lähdetään sivuraiteelle virallisista Pisara-suunnitelmista, miten olisi jostain Oulunkylän eteläpuolelta maahan kaivautuva rata josta Koskela-Kumpula/Hermanni-Sörnäinen. Palvelua voitaisiin parantaa pitkin pääradan vartta ja säästöä tulee lyhentämällä Hämeentien radanvarrelta tulevia bussilinjoja juna-asemille.

Tai pidempi, Töölön vastaava linja Huopalahdesta Vantaankosken radalta maahan kaivautuen etelään päättyen jonnekkin Kamppin. Vastaavasti mahtava potentiaali parantaa palvelua ja rauhoittaa Mannerheimintien liikennettä koko pituudelta.

Pisara-ratahan on aivan kelvoton palvelun parantamiseen, kun kolmella asemalla ei mitään ratkaisevaa palvelualuetta saada kasaan. Nyt keskustan terminaaleihin ajettavat bussit voisi katkaista kantakaupungin reunamille riippumatta Pisarasta: jatkoyhteydet kantakaupunkiin tuleville ovat hyvät nykyisellä raitiovaunuverkostolla. Kantakaupungin kauttakulkeville pitää joka tapauksessa järjestää poikittaisliikennettä kantakaupungin ulkopuolella. Vaikka mielummin ne voisi uudelleenjärjestää pieneksi määräksi tehokkaita runkolinjoja, jotka kääntyisivät heilureina kaupungin eri poikittaisreittejä pitkin. Samalla määrällä busseja saisi parempaa palvelua, kun bussit ajaisivat täydempinä.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä pisarakeskustelu on kyllä mennyt täysin tolkuttomaksi. Että junia ei voi päättää Pasilaan, se on kauhistus, mutta Hakaniemeen olisi ihan jees? Mikä logiikka tuossa nyt on?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä pisarakeskustelu on kyllä mennyt täysin tolkuttomaksi. Että junia ei voi päättää Pasilaan, se on kauhistus, mutta Hakaniemeen olisi ihan jees? Mikä logiikka tuossa nyt on?


No, perustelen niin että Hakaniemen tynkäpisara ei välttämättä ole tarpeellinen sekään, mutta se on vähemmän haitallinen kuin koko pisara ja siihen liittyy mahdollisesti mielenkiintoinen tulevaisuusoptio. Mutta puhdasta spekulointiahan tämä on.

----------


## j-lu

> Pisara-ratahan on aivan kelvoton palvelun parantamiseen, kun kolmella asemalla ei mitään ratkaisevaa palvelualuetta saada kasaan.


Saataisiin kolmellakin asemalla paljon parempi palvelualue kuin mitä on nyt suunniteltu. Minilpisaran ongelma on lähinnä siinä, että Hakaniemi ei ole kovin kaukana Kaisaniemen puiston laidasta tai Ooppera kovin kaukana Töölönlahden rannasta, mihin lähijunat jättävät matkustajat nykyään. Pari kilometria tunnelia lisää, niin saadaan asemat enemmän hajalleen ja kaupunkirakenteen kannalta keskeisempiin sijainteihin.

----------


## petteri

Asiallista vaihtoasemaa metrosta Pisaraan on aika hankala tehdä muualle kuin Hakaniemeen tai Kamppiin, joten jommassa kummassa pitää olla asema. Sitten jos rakennetaan paljon lisää asemia, systeemin hinta moninkertaistuu. Vaikka voihan Pisaraa mitä ilmeisimmin laajentaa ainakin Hakaniemen päästä jos tarpeen, Töölön asemalta voi olla, ettei rataa saa kääntymään pohjoiseen, mutta kyllähän Pasilaankin tarvitaan yhteys. Asemat ovat kuitenkin se kallein osa rakentamista ja varikolle pitää jotenkin päästä, joten ei se, että nyt rakennetaan tälläinen Pisara ja sitten laajennetaan jatkossa ei ole yhtään hassumpi vaihtoehto. Ei kaikkea tarvitse rakentaa kerralla.

----------


## Resiina

> Se ei ole piirrustusvirhe vaan Alppilaan johtava tunnelinpätkä. Sitä aiotaan käyttää vararaiteena häiriötilanteiden sattuessa (kts http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/por...tos%5B1%5D.pdf [1. ja 2. sivun vaihde]). Tässä Liikennevirasto tunnustaa, että radan oikeastaan pitäisi kulkea Alppilan kautta! Jos tämä joskus rakennetaa, niin mitä virkaa Alppipuiston kautta kulkevalla linjauksella on sitten? Tunnelia voi toki tuolloin käyttää vaikkapa hiihtoputkena...
> Juha


Kun metroa rakennettiin niin kaupungin alittavan tunnelin päähän Sörnäisissä (http://vaunut.org/kuva/37852?s=1) rakennettiin Pasilan metrotunnelia varten lyhyet pätkät tunnelia, kuinka pitkä matka näiden kahden tunnelin pätkän välinen matka olisi tuohon Hakaniemen asemalle ja miten mahdoton ajatus olisi rakentaa näiden välille yhteys joka yhdistäisi metroverkon ja valtion rataverkon kaupungin päässä. Kyseinen yhteys olisi lähinnä meton huoltoraide joten matkustajalikenteen osalta se olisi hyödytön.

----------


## j-lu

> Asiallista vaihtoasemaa metrosta Pisaraan on aika hankala tehdä muualle kuin Hakaniemeen tai Kamppiin, joten jommassa kummassa pitää olla asema.


Kampissa voi olla asema ja pitääkin olla. Oopperan ongelma on se, että aseman itäpuolella rakennusmassaa on 500 metrin säteellä noin nolla kerrosneliömetriä ja kolme korttelia lähteen alkaa Topeliuksen puisto, joka sitten jatkuu Sibeliuspuistona merelle saakka. 

Töölöön pitäisi saada kaksi asemaa ja jos rakennetaan vain yksi, oikea ratkaisu ei ole sijoittaa sitä puistoon vaihtoyhteyden päähän kaikesta, vaan valita Etu- tai Taka-Töölön väliltä. Taka-Töölöön ei asemaa saa halvalla, koska pitäisi mennä maan alle aiemmin kuin Eläintarhalla. Etu-Töölön rakennusmassojen keskusta on jotakuinkin Temppeliaukion kirkko, mutta koska siitä ei ole pitkä matka Kampin asemalle, niin jossain Eliten nurkilla olisi otollisin Pisara-aseman sijainti. Paikka olisi Apollonkadun raitiovaunupysäkin (viimeinen kolmosen ja kasin yhteinen pysäkki Kamppin päin mentäessä) myötä sopiva myös vaihtoyhteyksiä ajatellen.

Kalliossa Hakaniemi on suunnilleen yhtä keskellä aluetta kuin Ooppera on Töölössä. Parempi sijainti on kuitenkin enemmän mieltymyksistä kiinni kuin Töölössä, koska korkeuserot ja vaihtoyhteydet. Riippuu siitä mitä painotetaan. Hakaniemessä on myös jonkinlaisia edellytyksiä täydennysrakentamiselle, jos torin hehtaariset ulottuvuudet eivät ole joka nurkan osalta pyhiä ja alueen halkova moottoritie otetaan yksityisautoilijoilta parempaan käyttöön. SIlti rakentaisin sen aseman ennemmin Kurviin.

----------


## hylje

Hyvien asemapaikkojen kannalta se Pisara-lenkki on äärimmäisen rajoittava tekijä. Pistoraidetyyliset "metroradat" kaupunkiradoilta mahdollistavat vapaamman ja siten tarkoituksenmukaisemman asemasijoittelun. Ja ajatella, niitä kannattaa tehdä yksi pisto kerrallaan, tai vaikka asemanväli kerrallaan!

----------


## ultrix

> Kun Pisara rakennetaan lähiliikenne- ja kaukoliikenne voidaan erottaa nykyistä paremmin. Lisäksi se mahdollistaa vuoromäärän lisäämisen nykyisestä ja uudet ratahankkeet eivät enää kaadu vain siihen, ettei asemalla ole tilaa. Samalla häiriöt Helsingin päässä vähenevät, jolloin koko rataverkon pelivara paranee.


Huomaa, että Pasilasta pohjoiseen ja etelään on kahdeksan linjaraidetta, Helsingin asemalla on 19 laituriraidetta. Helsingin laituriraiteista Pisaran välttämättömyys ei voi olla kiinni, toki Pasilan-Linnunlaulun pullonkaula voi joskus osoittautua kriittiseksi. Mutta ei vielä pitkään aikaan. Hankkeet on priorisoitava tärkeysjärjestykseen.




> Pisara mahdollistaa myös uudet vuoroja lisäävät hankkeet, kuten esimerkiksi Espoon kaupunkiradan, lentoradan (joka lisäisi taajajunavuoroja nykyisellä pääradalla), kaksivirtaratikat,  Porvoon lähiliikenneradan ja Klaukkalan radan. Ilman Pisaraa ei voida rakentaa uusia vuroja lisääviä hankkeita vaan kaikki isommat hankkeet joudutaan laittamaan jäihin pysyvästi. Samalla Pisara vielä parantaa jakeluakin kantakaupungissa ja helpottaa epäsuorasti rautatieaseman seudun ratikkaruuhkia.


ESKARA = A-junan jatke Espoon keskukseen ja mahdollisesti Histaan + Kauklahteen, vuoroväli Espoosta Stadiin 10 minkaksivirtaratikat: not gonna happenPorvoon lähiliikennerata: aikaisintaan 2030-luvun lopulla ja silloinkin luultavasti osana Lentorataa, joka voidaan viedä lentoasemalta Helsinkiin kokonaan maanalaisena (asemat ovat kalliita, eivät tunnelit, huomaa myös Tallinnan tunneli-hanke)Klaukkalan rata: Marja-radan toinen haara (toinen on Kehärata), luultavasti liikennöitäisiin 30 min vuorovälillä, jolloin sen voisi kytkeä Huopalahdessa jopa Rantaradan kaukojunaraiteisiin

----------


## petteri

> Huomaa, että Pasilasta pohjoiseen ja etelään on kahdeksan linjaraidetta, Helsingin asemalla on 19 laituriraidetta. Helsingin laituriraiteista Pisaran välttämättömyys ei voi olla kiinni, toki Pasilan-Linnunlaulun pullonkaula voi joskus osoittautua kriittiseksi. Mutta ei vielä pitkään aikaan. Hankkeet on priorisoitava tärkeysjärjestykseen.


Linnunlaulun pullonkaula on jo nyt junaliikenteen toimivuudelle kriittinen tekijä, siksihän Pisaraa ollaan rakentamassa kun tuosta ei saada nykyistä enempää junia kulkemaan. Pullonkaulaa pahentaa, että varikolle Helsingin asemalta matkaa ja järjestelyraiteidenkin puute Helsingin päässä sumputtaa liikennettä.

Pisara on niin tärkeä hanke, että se on priorisoitava hyvin korkealle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Linnunlaulun pullonkaula on jo nyt junaliikenteen toimivuudelle kriittinen tekijä, siksihän Pisaraa ollaan rakentamassa kun tuosta ei saada nykyistä enempää junia kulkemaan.


Linnunlaulun pullonkaula on täsmälleen yhtä kapea (8 raidetta linjaliikenteelle) kuin koko seutu aina Huopalahteen ja Tikkurilaan asti (8 raidetta linjaliikenteelle). Raiteiden määrä ei siis ole mikään pullonkaula.

Sen sijaan, Helsingin matkustajalaitureiden pohjoispuolen vaihdealue on jonkinasteinen pullonkaula. Mutta niinhän ne kaikki vaihdealueet ovat, eivät Helsingin vaihteet ole tässä suhteessa poikkeuksellisia.
Tai no, nopeammat vaihteet (vaikkapa 60 km/h) auttaisivat asiaa, mutta ei taida oikein olla tilaa sellaisille.

----------


## petteri

> Linnunlaulun pullonkaula on täsmälleen yhtä kapea (8 raidetta linjaliikenteelle) kuin koko seutu aina Huopalahteen ja Tikkurilaan asti (8 raidetta linjaliikenteelle). Raiteiden määrä ei siis ole mikään pullonkaula.
> 
> Sen sijaan, Helsingin matkustajalaitureiden pohjoispuolen vaihdealue on jonkinasteinen pullonkaula. Mutta niinhän ne kaikki vaihdealueet ovat, eivät Helsingin vaihteet ole tässä suhteessa poikkeuksellisia.
> Tai no, nopeammat vaihteet (vaikkapa 60 km/h) auttaisivat asiaa, mutta ei taida oikein olla tilaa sellaisille.


Kyllä Linnunlaulu on pullonkaula, kun junien pitää päästä Helsingistä varikollekin ja varikolta. Raiteita on siis vähemmän kuin olisi toiminnan takia tarpeen. Lisäksi varikolle ei vielä pääse monilta raiteilta ylittämättä toisia ja vielä syö lisää kapasiteettia Helsingin päässä. Linnunlaulun pullokaula on vielä pahassa paikassa kun siitä kulkee suurin osa Suomen rautatietliikenteestä ja häiriöt leviävät laajalle. Pisara avaa tuon pullonkaulan ja mahdollistaa uudet hankkeet, joilla lisätään saapuvien vuorojen määrää.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllä Linnunlaulu on pullonkaula, kun junien pitää päästä Helsingistä varikollekin ja varikolta. Raiteita on siis vähemmän kuin olisi toiminnan takia tarpeen.


Ei ei. Linnunlaulussa on kahdeksan _linjaraiteen_ lisäksi kaksi raidetta varikon liikenteeseen. Siinä on siis kymmenen raidetta, kapeimmillaan.

----------


## citybus

> Töölöön pitäisi saada kaksi asemaa ja jos rakennetaan vain yksi, oikea ratkaisu ei ole sijoittaa sitä puistoon vaihtoyhteyden päähän kaikesta, vaan valita Etu- tai Taka-Töölön väliltä. Taka-Töölöön ei asemaa saa halvalla, koska pitäisi mennä maan alle aiemmin kuin Eläintarhalla. Etu-Töölön rakennusmassojen keskusta on jotakuinkin Temppeliaukion kirkko, mutta koska siitä ei ole pitkä matka Kampin asemalle, niin jossain Eliten nurkilla olisi otollisin Pisara-aseman sijainti. Paikka olisi Apollonkadun raitiovaunupysäkin (viimeinen kolmosen ja kasin yhteinen pysäkki Kamppin päin mentäessä) myötä sopiva myös vaihtoyhteyksiä ajatellen.
> 
> Kalliossa Hakaniemi on suunnilleen yhtä keskellä aluetta kuin Ooppera on Töölössä. Parempi sijainti on kuitenkin enemmän mieltymyksistä kiinni kuin Töölössä, koska korkeuserot ja vaihtoyhteydet. Riippuu siitä mitä painotetaan. Hakaniemessä on myös jonkinlaisia edellytyksiä täydennysrakentamiselle, jos torin hehtaariset ulottuvuudet eivät ole joka nurkan osalta pyhiä ja alueen halkova moottoritie otetaan yksityisautoilijoilta parempaan käyttöön. SIlti rakentaisin sen aseman ennemmin Kurviin.


Olikos tällä Oopperan asemahankkeella jonkunlainen yhteys Mannerheimintien bussilinjojen päättämiseen Mäntymäen kentälle, vai onko päättämisen harkitseminen luonnollista seurausta Oopperan aseman sijainnista?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olikos tällä Oopperan asemahankkeella jonkunlainen yhteys Mannerheimintien bussilinjojen päättämiseen Mäntymäen kentälle, vai onko päättämisen harkitseminen luonnollista seurausta Oopperan aseman sijainnista?


Vastaus molempiin on kyllä, eli että Pisaran suunnitelmiin liittyen alettiin suunnitella bussien päättämistä Mäntymäkeen ja Käpylään. Bussit on toki haluttu keskustasta pois jo pitkään, joten käsi kädessä nämä ovat kulkeneet. Myös toisen metrolinjan myötä oltaisiin bussilinjoja läntisessä kantakaupungissa lyhennetty Meilahteen.

----------


## Miska

> Vastaus molempiin on kyllä, eli että Pisaran suunnitelmiin liittyen alettiin suunnitella bussien päättämistä Mäntymäkeen ja Käpylään. Bussit on toki haluttu keskustasta pois jo pitkään, joten käsi kädessä nämä ovat kulkeneet. Myös toisen metrolinjan myötä oltaisiin bussilinjoja läntisessä kantakaupungissa lyhennetty Meilahteen.


Tuo bussien päättäminen Mäntymäkeen ei ole suoraan sidoksissa Töölön aseman sijaintiin. Vaihtotarve Töölön asemalla pohjoisen suunnasta tulevista busseista Pisaran juniin lienee varsin vähäistä, koska nämä Mäntymäkeen päättyvät bussilinjat tulevat alueilta, joita juna palvelee jo muutenkin (esim. Turuntien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän linjat). Meilahti olisi varmasti liikennöintikustannusten kannalta järkevämpi paikka terminaalille, mutta sinne terminaalin toteuttaminen todennäköisesti olisi huomattavasti hankalampaa ja kalliimpaa kuin Mäntymäkeen.

----------


## sub

> Huomaa, että Pasilasta pohjoiseen ja etelään on kahdeksan linjaraidetta, Helsingin asemalla on 19 laituriraidetta. Helsingin laituriraiteista Pisaran välttämättömyys ei voi olla kiinni, toki Pasilan-Linnunlaulun pullonkaula voi joskus osoittautua kriittiseksi. Mutta ei vielä pitkään aikaan. Hankkeet on priorisoitava tärkeysjärjestykseen.


 Linnunlaulun pullonkaula saattaa olla se kohta, joka tulevaisuudessa on kriittinen. Koska erinäisistä syistä ongelmaa ei kuitenkaan voida ratkaista kyseisessä sijainnissa, olisi ehkä syytä tutkia sitä miten tämä ongelma voidaan "siirtää" Linnunlaulun ulkopuolelle, siis jollain muillakin keinoilla kuin Pisaralla. Esim. kulunvalvonta, raidejärjestelyt ja junien nopeudensäätö välillä Helsinki-Pasila kaivannevat optimointia. Lisäksi laituriraiteiden lisääminen molemmilla asemilla helpottaa Linnunlaulun tulevaisuuden pullonkaulaa, koska liikennöintiin saadaan pelivaraa.                                     
Ennen kuin mitään satojen miljoonien eurojen investointeja aloitetaan olisi ainakin syytä tarkastella ja simuloida jollain tasolla sitä mitä vaikutuksia ehdotetuilla mahdollisilla uusilla ratalaajennuksilla on välillä hki-pasila. Pisara voi hyvinkin osoittautua varsin kalliiksi hukkainvestoinniksi tulevaisuudenkin tarpeiden kannalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä Linnunlaulu on pullonkaula, kun junien pitää päästä Helsingistä varikollekin ja varikolta. Raiteita on siis vähemmän kuin olisi toiminnan takia tarpeen. Lisäksi varikolle ei vielä pääse monilta raiteilta ylittämättä toisia ja vielä syö lisää kapasiteettia Helsingin päässä.


Kuten Tlajunen jo totesi, Linnunlaulun läpi eli Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä ovat ne samat 8 raidetta, jotka Pasilaan tulevat myös Pasilan pohjoispuolelta. Hesan ja Pasilan välinen raidekaavio löytyy tästä (kelaa hieman otsikosta alaspäin!).

Linjaraiteiden keskellä ovat varikolle johtavat raiteet. Reunimmaisina ovat kaupunkiradat, joilla ei ole päivän aikana yhteystarvetta varikolle. Aamulla Ilmalasta syötetään junat kaupunkiradoille, ja päivän ajan ne sahaavat edestakaisin. Varikkoyhteyttä tarvitaan vasta illalla.

Suuri osa kaukojunaraiteiden liikenteestäkään ei tarvitse varikkoyhteyttä, vaan junat käyvät vain kääntymässä Helsingissä




> Linnunlaulun pullonkaula saattaa olla se kohta, joka tulevaisuudessa on kriittinen. Koska erinäisistä syistä ongelmaa ei kuitenkaan voida ratkaista kyseisessä sijainnissa, olisi ehkä syytä tutkia sitä miten tämä ongelma voidaan "siirtää" Linnunlaulun ulkopuolelle, siis jollain muillakin keinoilla kuin Pisaralla. Esim. kulunvalvonta, raidejärjestelyt ja junien nopeudensäätö välillä Helsinki-Pasila kaivannevat optimointia. Lisäksi laituriraiteiden lisääminen molemmilla asemilla helpottaa Linnunlaulun tulevaisuuden pullonkaulaa, koska liikennöintiin saadaan pelivaraa.


Näinhän se on. Itse asiassa Linnunlaulussa on jo tällä hetkellä 12 raidetta. Tässä kuvassa on Linnunlaulun kävelysilta. Kahdestoista raide päättyy puskuriin juuri sillan eteläpuolella, mutta tilaa olisi jatkaa sillan ali kohti pohjoista. Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä kapeikkoina ovat Helsinginkadun ja Tivolitien sillat, joille mahtuu nyt 10 raidetta. Mutta leventämisen varaa on, ja huomattavasti vähemmin ympäristöhaitoin kuin mitä Pisara vaatii Alppipuiston kohdalla ratauran molemmin puolin.

Ongelmat ovatkin lähinnä Helsingin vaihdejärjestelyissä, kuten Tlajunen jo totesi. Asia on Liikenneviraston tiedossa, ja siivoussuunnitelmia on. Mutta puhe Pisarasta sotkee kaiken tämänkin, ikään kuin Helsingin vaihteiden järkeistäminen ei olisi tarkoituksenmukaista Pisarasta riippumatta. Voi tietenkin olla, ettei sellaista haluta tehdä ennen päätöstä Pisaran rakentamisesta, koska sitten nähtäisiin, ettei Pisaralle olekaan sille väitettyä tarvetta.

Suomen Liikenneliitto SuLi on tehnyt kaavion siitä, mikä Helsingin ja nykyisten raiteiden kapasiteetti oikeasti on.



Kaaviosta nähdään, että nykyisten linjaraiteiden maksimi junamäärä 5 minuutin vuorovälillä voidaan hoitaa 14:llä Helsingin laituriraiteella. Tämä edellyttää kuitenkin sitä, että vaihdekujat järkeistetään niin, ettei niissä ole nykyisiä pullonkauloja.

Kuvassa yksi ruutu tarkoittaa, että raide on varattuna 5 minuutin ajan. Ruudussa oleva numero tarkoittaa tunnin aikana ajavien junavuorojen järjestysnumeroa. Esimerkiksi rivillä 25 on raiteen 6 kohdalla punainen ruutu, jossa on numero 2. Se tarkoittaa, että minuuttien 2530 ajan raide 6 on varattuna pääradan toiselle junalle yhden tunnin aikana kulkevista kahdestatoista junasta.

Kuvassa on varattu kaupunkirataliikenteelle kome päättyvää raidetta, ja kukin juna varaa yhtä raidetta 15 minuuttia. Tämä johtuu siitä, että jos kaupunkiradoilla halutaan ajaa Pisaralle suunniteltua 3 minuutin vuoroväliä, tarvitaan kolme päättyvää laituriraidetta. Näin siksi, että raiteiden välinen risteys sijaitsee niin kaukana, että ajoajat risteyksen ja päätepuskurin välillä sekä tarvittava seisonta-aika ovat yhteensä niin pitkä aika, ettei kääntö kahdella raiteella onnistu. Ken ei usko, voi pohtia asiaa piirtämällä graafisen aikataulun pääteraiteista.

Nyt kaukoliikenneraiteiden kapaisteetti 5 minuutin vuorovälilä on 24 junaa, mutta liikenteessä on huipputuntina 18 junaa. Kaukoliikenteen junamäärää voidaan siis lisätä 33 % nykyisestä vain järkeistämällä vaihdekujat junien seisonta-aikojen ollessa sitä, mitä ne ovat nytkin. Kuviossa seisonta-aika on 15 minuuttia, jos lasketaan 5 minuuttia aikaa laituriin tuloon ja lähtöön. Mutta pelivaraa on kaikkiaan 5:n raiteen kapasiteetti!

Kaukoliikenteen raiteilla voidaan kapasiteettia nostaa edelleen parantamalla kulunvalvontaa niin, että 4 minuutin vuoroväli toimii luotettavasti. Tällöin Helsingin (ja Pasilan) maksimi kaukojunamäärä olisi ratakapasiteetin puolesta 30 junaa tunnissa. Se on 67 %:n lisäys nykyiseen.

Jos Pasilan pohjoispuolelle tehdään uusia ratoja, kuten Lentorata tai Klaukkalan rata (= Huopalahdesta 2 raidetta lisää Pasilaan), merkittävä kysymys on, miten nämä radat lisäävät junamäärää. Sillä uusia ratoja tuskin ryhdytään ajamaan 5 minuutin vuorovälillä siten, että myös vanhoilla radoilla säilyy 5 minuutin vuoroväli. Mikäli junamäärä ei ylitä 30 junaa tunnissa, pärjätään siis nykyisellä 8 + 2 raiteella Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä.

Jos 10 raidetta ei oikeasti riitä, kaksi raidetta saadaan tälle välille lisää helposti maanpinnalla, ja viiden laituriraiteen reservi riittää sille hyvin. Silloin kaukojunaraiteiden kapasiteetti Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä olisi 4 minuutin vuorovälillä 45 junaa tunnissa. Se on 150 %:n kasvu nykyiseen. En ole nähnyt missään ennusteissa tällaista junaliikenteen kasvuprosenttia, joten missään kuviteltavissa olevassa tulevaisuudessa Pisara ei ole tarpeellinen kaukojunien eli muun Suomen junaliikenteen kannalta.

Pisara siis on puhtaasti Helsingin kantakaupungin saavutettavuutta lisäävä hanke. Se tuo lisää yhden aseman, Töölön, mikä tarkoittaa, ettei sillä ole kovinkaan realistista vaikutusta pintaliikenteen tarpeeseen. Siten Pisaraa ei voi perustella myöskään pintaliikenteen kustannussäästöillä tai tarpeen vähentämisellä.

Pisaran junilla on tietenkin pysähdykset myös keskustassa ja Hakaniemessä. Mutta ne eivät vaikuta pintaliikenteeseen, koska Hakaniemeen pääsee Pisaran tapaan maan alla ja keskustaan maan päällä jo nyt.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pisara siis on puhtaasti Helsingin kantakaupungin saavutettavuutta lisäävä hanke. Se tuo lisää yhden aseman, Töölön, mikä tarkoittaa, ettei sillä ole kovinkaan realistista vaikutusta pintaliikenteen tarpeeseen. Siten Pisaraa ei voi perustella myöskään pintaliikenteen kustannussäästöillä tai tarpeen vähentämisellä.
> 
> Pisaran junilla on tietenkin pysähdykset myös keskustassa ja Hakaniemessä. Mutta ne eivät vaikuta pintaliikenteeseen, koska Hakaniemeen pääsee Pisaran tapaan maan alla ja keskustaan maan päällä jo nyt.


Tuo ei kuitenkaan ole koko totuus, koska kantakaupungissa on tällä hetkellä noiden mainittujen asemien välillä vain kaksi yhteyttä: rautatieasemalta Hakaniemeen ja rautatieasemalta Pasilaan. Pisara kolminkertaistaisi tämän, koska se luo yhteydet rautatieasemalta Töölöön, Töölöstä Hakaniemeen, Töölöstä Pasilaan ja Hakaniemestä Pasilaan. 

Verkon solmujen määrän sijaan paljon ratkaisevampaa on solmujen väliset yhteydet. Ja siksi Pisarassakin tulee huomioida myös se, että sillä on se valmis 30 aseman metroverkko takanaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo ei kuitenkaan ole koko totuus, koska kantakaupungissa on tällä hetkellä noiden mainittujen asemien välillä vain kaksi yhteyttä: rautatieasemalta Hakaniemeen ja rautatieasemalta Pasilaan. Pisara kolminkertaistaisi tämän, koska se luo yhteydet rautatieasemalta Töölöön, Töölöstä Hakaniemeen, Töölöstä Pasilaan ja Hakaniemestä Pasilaan. 
> 
> Verkon solmujen määrän sijaan paljon ratkaisevampaa on solmujen väliset yhteydet. Ja siksi Pisarassakin tulee huomioida myös se, että sillä on se valmis 30 aseman metroverkko takanaan.


Aivan, asia on näin. Eli pelkkä solmujen määrä ei yksin ole ratkaiseva. Mutta Pisaran markkinoinnissa toistetaan väitettä, että Pisaran myötä tulee kolme uutta asemaa. Ei tule, vain yksi.

Solmujen välisten yhteyksien merkitys riippuu siitä, miten pajon yhteyksillä on käyttäjiä. Ja tätä pitää suhteuttaa siihen, mitkä ovat yhteyksien kustannukset.

Pisaraa ei tarvitse tehdä siksi, ettei yhteyksiä olisi ollenkaan, edes Töölön asemalle. Kaikkien Pisara-asemien välillä on tarjolla joukkoliikenneyhteys. Ei myöskään siksi, että nykyiset yhteydet olisivat täyteen kuormitettuja. Kyse on ainoastaan palvelutason parantamisesta.

Kun on käytetty liikennehankkeiden matka-aikamenetelmää palvelutason merkityksen arvioimiseksi, tulos on ollut, ettei palvelutason parannus vastaa tarvittavia kustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Ei kai vaan ylempänä maalailla 45 kaukojunan kapasiteettia Helsingin asemalle nykyisellä laiturimäärällä laajentamalla vielä nykyisestä raidealuetta puistoja syömällä? Mielenkiintoinen ja radikaali ajatus, jota lukiessa joutuu arvuuttelemaan, onko tuo tosielämässä yhtä pilvilinnainen kaupunkiliikenneunelma kuin ysin ajoaika-arviot Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaaren terminaalille vai onko nyt juna karannut vieläkin pahemmin? 

Kun voi olla, ettei tuota laskelmaa ehkä ole tehty ihan kokonaan kieli poskessa joudun nyt paljastamaan sellaisen järkyttävän seikan, etteivät junat voi liikkua haaveraiteilla eikä paperikapasiteetilla, vaan niille tarvitaan todellisia väyliä ja toimivia ratkaisuja. 

Realistiselta pohjalta Pisaran tarpeellisuutta on selvittänyt Ratahallintokeskus, jonka selvityksissä on muutakin kuin unelmapohjaa. Niiden perusteella Pisara hyvä hanke, joka on tärkeä rataverkon toimivuudelle ja se kannattaakin toteuttaa nopeasti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei kai vaan ylempänä maalailla 45 kaukojunan kapasiteettia Helsingin asemalle nykyisellä laiturimäärällä laajentamalla vielä nykyisestä raidealuetta puistoja syömällä?


Vaikka en olekaan Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä, älä nyt silti viitsi sortua noin huonoon älylliseen epärehellisyyteen. Anterohan tekstissään juuri sanoo, ettei 45 kaukojunaa tunnissa ole tulossa.

----------


## petteri

> Vaikka en olekaan Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä, älä nyt silti viitsi sortua noin huonoon älylliseen epärehellisyyteen. Anterohan tekstissään juuri sanoo, ettei 45 kaukojunaa tunnissa ole tulossa.


Tuon viestini tyylilaji on sarkasmi. Ylempänähän viestitään, että kapasiteettia voidaan muka lisätä valtavasti ilman Pisaraa, hurjimmillaan jopa 45 vuoroon asti eli lisää 150 % nykyisestä kaukojunakapasiteetista. Tuolla sitten halutaan perustella Pisaran tarpeettomuutta sekä sitä että kapasiteettia on vaikka kuinka paljon käytettävissä. Kun liikenneliiton luvut eivät tuolla riitä, pitäähän niitä tolkuttomasti paisutella.  Rajansa voisi olla liiottelussakin.

----------


## kompura

> Pisaraa ei tarvitse tehdä siksi, ettei yhteyksiä olisi ollenkaan, edes Töölön asemalle. Kaikkien Pisara-asemien välillä on tarjolla joukkoliikenneyhteys. Ei myöskään siksi, että nykyiset yhteydet olisivat täyteen kuormitettuja. Kyse on ainoastaan palvelutason parantamisesta.
> 
> Kun on käytetty liikennehankkeiden matka-aikamenetelmää palvelutason merkityksen arvioimiseksi, tulos on ollut, ettei palvelutason parannus vastaa tarvittavia kustannuksia.


Palvelutason parantamisella lienee huomattava vaikutus siihen, miten houkuttelevalta juna (tai joukkoliikenne ylipäänsä) vaikuttaa esim. henkilöautoon verrattuna. Toki voi ottaa lähtökohdaksi sen, että asiat ovat kunnossa, kun joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä pääsee perille näppärästi kahdella vaihdolla ja kolmella odotuksella. Silloin on vain turha rutista siitä, että moni ajaa suoraan perille autolla.

Mitä taas tulee Pisaran kustannuksiin, minusta Pisara on laitettava laihdutuskuurille ja selvitettävä miten sen olennainen toiminnallisuus saataisiin toteutettua halvemmalla. Jokseenkin kaikki Pisaran rakenteet näyttävät nykyisellään mammuttimaisen suurilta suhteessa arvioituihin liikennemääriin. 

Onko esimerkiksi tarpeen laittaa kumpikin raide omaan tunneliinsa eikä tehdä aavistuksen leveämpää ratatunnelia, johon sopisi kaksoisraide? Esim. kaksoisraidetta Pasilasta Töölön aseman läpi Keskusta-asemalle saakka, siitä 2-putkisena Hakaniemeen ja taas Pasilaan kaksoisraiteena. Töölön asemasta tulisi 2-laiturinen ja muut olisivat yhdellä saarekelaiturilla. Saarekelaitureita voisi kaventaa reippaasti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuon viestini tyylilaji on sarkasmi.


Tyylilajisihan on aina sarkasmi. Mutta kun sen tuosta viestistäsi purkaa, jäljelle jää vain, että väität Anteron väittäneen, että rautatieasemalle olisi tarvetta saada kapasiteettia 45 junalle tunnissa. Mutta jätänpä metakeskustelun taas tähän.

----------


## petteri

> Tyylilajisihan on aina sarkasmi. Mutta kun sen tuosta viestistäsi purkaa, jäljelle jää vain, että väität Anteron väittäneen, että rautatieasemalle olisi tarvetta saada kapasiteettia 45 junalle tunnissa. Mutta jätänpä metakeskustelun taas tähän.


Ei vaan tuossa kerron ylempänä väitetyn, että rautatieasemalle olisi mahdollista saada kapasiteettia 45 kaukoliikenneraiteita kulkevalle junalle tunnissa ilman Pisaraa. Lisäsin, että pidän tuota hulluimpana yllä esitetyistä väitteistä, jotka vaikuttavat siltä ettei niiden kirjoittaja ole perehtynyt asiaan kunnolla kuten Ratahallintokeskus.

----------


## late-

> Kaukoliikenteen raiteilla voidaan kapasiteettia nostaa edelleen parantamalla kulunvalvontaa niin, että 4 minuutin vuoroväli toimii luotettavasti. Tällöin Helsingin (ja Pasilan) maksimi kaukojunamäärä olisi ratakapasiteetin puolesta 30 junaa tunnissa. Se on 67 %:n lisäys nykyiseen.


Kaukojunien ja niiden raiteita käyttävien lähijunien kapasiteetti ei taida ratketa Helsingin aseman lähistön kulunvalvonnalla. Erittäin tiheät vuorovälit edellyttävät junien kulkua erittäin täsmällisesti oikeissa väleissä. Rantaradalla päivittäin matkustaneet tietävät, että siltä suunnalta ei ainakaan tule junia läpi täsmällisesti ja oikeassa järjestyksessä. Tietenkin tätä voidaan parantaa. Silloin on laskettava onko edullisempaa rakentaa Pisara vai tehdä riittävän laajat kaksiraiteistukset ja muut luotettavuuden parantamistoimet pitkin maata. Seinäjoki-Oulu -välin kustannuksista (ilman täydellistä kaksoisraidetta) päärtellen, Pisara saattaisi vaikuttaa kovin pieneltä investoinnilta. Tietenkin investointi rataverkkoon yleisesti toisi myös muita hyötyjä, joten tutkimatta lopputulosta ei pysty sanomaan.

Junajärjestelmissä on aina oltava tietty määrä pelivaraa, jos halutaan ylläpitää jatkuvaa luotettavaa liikennettä. Pelivaran tarve kasvaa jonkin verran päättyvien raiteiden asemalla, koska junia ei maksimikapasiteetilla saada pois väärästä järjestyksestä. Osittain pelivara voidaan hoitaa sallimalla tiettyjen häriöiden ulottuminen ruuhkan loppuun, jolloin palautumienn hoidetaan ruuhkan päätyttyä.

Teoreettiseen kapasiteetin käyttöön vaikuttaa myös aikataulutus: Jos halutaan ylläpitää Anteronkin mainostamia synkronoituja aikatauluja, saapumisia ja lähtöja ei voida aina kytkeä suoraan toisiinsa. Tämä koskee erityisesti sekaliikennettä ja harvempia vuorovälejä eli kaukoliikenneraiteita. Metrotyyppisessä liikenteessä yleensä riittää syöttää sisään tuleva tavara takaisin melkein niin nopeasti kuin voi. Muutoin ei Pisarakaan voisi toimia.

En pysty sanomaan mitä Helsingin rautatieasemalla tarvittaisiin luotettavan liikenteen ylläpitämiseksi myös talvella. Todennäköisesti ratkaisuja on löydettävissä. Jos ei muuten, niin alentamalla nopeuksia. Iso-Britannian erittäin vilkkaita asemia lähestytään mielikuvieni mukaan vieläkin hitaammin kuin Helsinkiä ja pidempi matka. Tavallista on myös aikataulutetusti odottaa jokunen minuutti omaa vuoroa asemalle tultaessa tai sieltä lähdettäessä.

----------


## sane

> Tuon viestini tyylilaji on sarkasmi. Ylempänähän viestitään, että kapasiteettia voidaan muka lisätä valtavasti ilman Pisaraa, hurjimmillaan jopa 45 vuoroon asti eli lisää 150 % nykyisestä kaukojunakapasiteetista. Tuolla sitten halutaan perustella Pisaran tarpeettomuutta sekä sitä että kapasiteettia on vaikka kuinka paljon käytettävissä. Kun liikenneliiton luvut eivät tuolla riitä, pitäähän niitä tolkuttomasti paisutella.  Rajansa voisi olla liiottelussakin.


Pilvilinnoihin tunnut menevän aina kun sinulla loppuvat argumentit kesken. Et siis osaa perustella miksi Pasilasta etelään tarvittaisiin useampia raiteita, kuin pohjoiseen. Ja sen jälkeen rupeat maalailemaan muiden viesteistä haaveraiteita.

Eiköhän Pisaran suhteenkin olisi hyvä ottaa aikalisä. Otetaan asia uudelleen esille siinä vaiheessa kun on halua ja rahaa tehdä hanke oikeasti kunnolla, eli Meilahden ja Töölön läpi jo Huopalahden asemalta lähtien. Siihen asti voitaisiin kehittää liikennöintikäytäntöjä liikenteen luotettavuuden turvaamiseksi.

----------


## petteri

> Pilvilinnoihin tunnut menevän aina kun sinulla loppuvat argumentit kesken. Et siis osaa perustella miksi Pasilasta etelään tarvittaisiin useampia raiteita, kuin pohjoiseen. Ja sen jälkeen rupeat maalailemaan muiden viesteistä haaveraiteita.


Mm. tässä raportissa on hyvin asiantuntevasti avattu mahdollisuuksia Helsingin ratapihan välityskyvyn parantamiseen. Sen mukaan mahdollisuudet parantaa välityskykyä ovat hyvin rajalliset (ilman Pisaraa).

http://www2.liikennevirasto.fi/julka...skyvyn_web.pdf

Voin kyllä myöntää, että minulla on argumentit aika lopussa, kun en usko kaupunkiliikenneharrastajien unelmiin käytettävissä olevasta todella suuresta kapasiteetista, vaan luotan enemmän liikenneviraston selvityksiin. Kuten mainitsin, junat eivät voi liikkua haaveraiteilla eikä niille riitä liioteltu paperikapasiteetti. Junaliikenne tarvitsee kunnon väylät ja Pisara on erinomainen hanke, joka on syytä toteuttaa nopeasti, koska sen jälkeen voidaan jatkaa raideliikenteen kehittämistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eiköhän Pisaran suhteenkin olisi hyvä ottaa aikalisä. Otetaan asia uudelleen esille siinä vaiheessa kun on halua ja rahaa tehdä hanke oikeasti kunnolla, eli Meilahden ja Töölön läpi jo Huopalahden asemalta lähtien. Siihen asti voitaisiin kehittää liikennöintikäytäntöjä liikenteen luotettavuuden turvaamiseksi.


Juuri näin         .

----------


## vristo

Tämä uutinen liippaa hieman Pisaraakin, sillä Mäntymäen kentälle oli kaavailtu bussiterminaalia:

http://m.omakaupunki.fi/paakaupunkis...oolonlahdelle/

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä uutinen liippaa hieman Pisaraakin, sillä Mäntymäen kentälle oli kaavailtu bussiterminaalia:
> 
> http://m.omakaupunki.fi/paakaupunkis...oolonlahdelle/


Eipä kai noi toisiaan pois sulje. Busseillehan oli piirretty vaan reunakivisiirtoina muutama laituri, kyllähän ne saa Jäähallin alakertaan, jos haluaa. Onkohan HIFK käynyt kaupungin kanssa asiasta neuvotteluja pitkäänkin?

----------


## sub

> Kaukojunien ja niiden raiteita käyttävien lähijunien kapasiteetti ei taida ratketa Helsingin aseman lähistön kulunvalvonnalla. Erittäin tiheät vuorovälit edellyttävät junien kulkua erittäin täsmällisesti oikeissa väleissä. Rantaradalla päivittäin matkustaneet tietävät, että siltä suunnalta ei ainakaan tule junia läpi täsmällisesti ja oikeassa järjestyksessä. Tietenkin tätä voidaan parantaa. Silloin on laskettava onko edullisempaa rakentaa Pisara vai tehdä riittävän laajat kaksiraiteistukset ja muut luotettavuuden parantamistoimet pitkin maata. Seinäjoki-Oulu -välin kustannuksista (ilman täydellistä kaksoisraidetta) päärtellen, Pisara saattaisi vaikuttaa kovin pieneltä investoinnilta. Tietenkin investointi rataverkkoon yleisesti toisi myös muita hyötyjä, joten tutkimatta lopputulosta ei pysty sanomaan.


Pisara ei kai suoranaisesti vaikuta muuhun kuin kaupunkiratojen liikenteeseen välillä Helsinki-Pasila. Esim. nopeiden lähijunien lisääminen pääradan suuntaan (jolle käsittääkseni on tällä hetkellä se suurin tarve) ei suoranaisesti ole riippuvainen Pisarasta, koska pullonkaulat ovat muualla. Mielestäni tätä Pisara-ongelmaa pitäisi lähestyä huomattavasti kokonaisvaltaisemmin ja olen sitä mieltä että välin Helsinki-Pasila kehitysmahdollisuuksia ei ole perattu riittävän tarkasti, koska Pisara on nostettu ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi.

----------


## petteri

> Pisara ei kai suoranaisesti vaikuta muuhun kuin kaupunkiratojen liikenteeseen välillä Helsinki-Pasila. Esim. nopeiden lähijunien lisääminen pääradan suuntaan (jolle käsittääkseni on tällä hetkellä se suurin tarve) ei suoranaisesti ole riippuvainen Pisarasta, koska pullonkaulat ovat muualla. Mielestäni tätä Pisara-ongelmaa pitäisi lähestyä huomattavasti kokonaisvaltaisemmin ja olen sitä mieltä että välin Helsinki-Pasila kehitysmahdollisuuksia ei ole perattu riittävän tarkasti, koska Pisara on nostettu ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi.


Tällä hetkellä pääradalla on linnunlaulun ja Helsingin ratapihan lisäksi toinen pullonkaula Keravan ja Riihimäen välillä, mutta sitä ollaan leventämässä kehityshankkeella. Sen jälkeen kun Pisara on valmistunut tai rakenteilla ja Keravan sekä Riihimäen välillä lisäraiteita on syytä lisätä ratakapasiteettua lentoradalla, joka sekä nopeuttaa yhteyksiä pääradan suuntaan että vapauttaa raidekapasiteettia nykyiseltä pääradalta, jolloin sitä kautta voidaan liikennöidä paljon uusia vuoroja. Toki Pisara ja nuo lisäraiteet mahdollistavat lisävuoroja mutta lentorata sitten avaa vielä aivan uudet mahdolliisuudet, kun Helsingin päässä on Pisaran ansiosta hyvin tilaa.

Helsinki - Pasila välin kehittämismahdollisuuksia on minusta selvitetty ihan riittävästi. Kun nykyisen rata-alueen leventäminen on poliittisesti vaikeaa  tai mahdotonta linnunlaulussa, Pisaran rakentaminen on paras tapa lisätä kapasiteettia ja ratkaista Helsingin ja Pasilan välin ongelmat.

----------


## hylje

Petterille tiedoksi että Pisaralle piirretyt Pasilan eteläpuoliset suuaukot tuhoavat puistoa samassa mittaluokassa maantasoisten lisäraiteiden kanssa. Puiston rakentamisen mahdottomuus ei siis jostain syystä koske Pisara-suuaukkoja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Hesan ja Pasilan välinen raidekaavio löytyy tästä (kelaa hieman otsikosta alaspäin!).


Kaavioon tarkennuksena, että vaikka se väittää esittävänsä nykytilaa, siihen on jo piirretty Pasilan asemalle lisäraide, ja sen mukanaan tuomat raideyhteyksien siirrot ja vaihdeyhteydet. Näitähän ei vielä ole.

----------


## petteri

> Petterille tiedoksi että Pisaralle piirretyt Pasilan eteläpuoliset suuaukot tuhoavat puistoa samassa mittaluokassa maantasoisten lisäraiteiden kanssa. Puiston rakentamisen mahdottomuus ei siis jostain syystä koske Pisara-suuaukkoja.


Minusta Helsingin ja Pasilan välin toiminnan laajentaminen maan tasossa vaatisi  paljon suurempia töitä kuin Pisara-hanke. Toki Linnunlaulun mäen tasoittaminen niin, että raidealue ulottuisi Linnunlaulussa Töölönlahden rantaan asti mahdollistaisi varmaan riittävästi lisä- ja järjesteltyraiteita, että Helsingin pää saataisiin toimimaan myös maan tasossa paljon nykyistä paremmin. Epäilen kuitenkin, ettei rata-alueen laajentaminen tuolla tavalla saa kerää paljon kannatusta, koska Linnunlaulun tasaaminen ratapihaksi muuttaisi Töölönlahden maisemaa erittäin paljon. Linnunlaulan säilyttämisestähän päätettiin jo silloin kun Vapaudenkadun rakentamisesta luovuttiin ja tuon päätöksen muuttaminen voi olla vaikeaa. Mutta onneksi on olemassa myös toimiva maanalainen vaihtoehto eli Pisara, jonka toteuttamiseksi ei tarvitse lanata Linnunlaulua.

----------


## sane

> Minusta Helsingin ja Pasilan välin toiminnan laajentaminen maan tasossa vaatisi  paljon suurempia töitä kuin Pisara-hanke. Toki Linnunlaulun mäen tasoittaminen niin, että raidealue ulottuisi Linnunlaulussa Töölönlahden rantaan asti mahdollistaisi varmaan riittävästi lisä- ja järjesteltyraiteita, että Helsingin pää saataisiin toimimaan myös maan tasossa paljon nykyistä paremmin. Epäilen kuitenkin, ettei rata-alueen laajentaminen tuolla tavalla saa kerää paljon kannatusta, koska Linnunlaulun tasaaminen ratapihaksi muuttaisi Töölönlahden maisemaa erittäin paljon. Linnunlaulan säilyttämisestähän päätettiin jo silloin kun Vapaudenkadun rakentamisesta luovuttiin ja tuon päätöksen muuttaminen voi olla vaikeaa. Mutta onneksi on olemassa myös toimiva maanalainen vaihtoehto eli Pisara, jonka toteuttamiseksi ei tarvitse lanata Linnunlaulua.


Muiden täytyy siis perustella kaikki väitteensä nojautuen liikenneviraston tai muiden tutkimuksiin, mutta sinä voit heittää "mun mielestä tää on parempi" tasoisia kommentteja totuutena? Ei kovin vakuuttavaa. Etkä ole edes yrittänyt perustella miksi Pasilasta etelään tarvittaisiin useampaa raidetta kuin pohjoiseen? Nykytilan huonolla luotettavuudella perustelu ei ole perustelu, vaan toteamus siitä että jotain täytyy tehdä.

----------


## sub

> Helsinki - Pasila välin kehittämismahdollisuuksia on minusta selvitetty ihan riittävästi. Kun nykyisen rata-alueen leventäminen on poliittisesti vaikeaa  tai mahdotonta linnunlaulussa, Pisaran rakentaminen on paras tapa lisätä kapasiteettia ja ratkaista Helsingin ja Pasilan välin ongelmat.


   Linnunlaulun kuilun leventäminen lienee poliittisesti mahdotonta, mutta muuten isotkin rakenteelliset muutokset välillä Hki-Pasila ovat toteuttettavissa. Linnunlaulun nykyiseenkin kuiluun on mahdollisesti mahdutettavissa muutama lisäraide. Lisäksi on olemassa useita muitakin keinoja, joilla kapasiteettiongelmaan voidaan vaikuttaa. Selvitykset joita asian tiimoilta on tehty ovat olleet liian poliittisväritteisiä johtuen Liikenneviraston ja VR:n tarpeettoman suuresta roolista. Asiasta pitäisi järjestää avoin suunnittelukilpailu, jotta saataisin aidosti hyviin ratkaisuihin pyrkiviä vastaehdotuksia Pisaralle. Tämän jälkeen sitten vasta poliittinen vääntö näistä vaihtoehdoista.

----------


## kompura

> Asiasta pitäisi järjestää avoin suunnittelukilpailu, jotta saataisin aidosti hyviin ratkaisuihin pyrkiviä vastaehdotuksia Pisaralle. Tämän jälkeen sitten vasta poliittinen vääntö näistä vaihtoehdoista.


Mikä Pisarassa on mielestäsi niin pahasti vialla, että se ei kelpaa ratkaisemaan Helsingin rautatieaseman pullonkauloja ja rautatieliikenteen jakelua keskusta-alueella? Tehdäänpä ratapihalle ihan mitä tahansa, se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä, että lähijuna jättää matkustajat jonnekin kauas keskustan pohjoispuolelle.

----------


## hylje

Ei Pisara täysin kelvoton ole, mutta parempiakin ratkaisuja on helppo keksiä. Esimerkiksi jos avataan Pisara-kääntösilmukka yhtä pitkäksi pistoraiteeksi, saadaan samalla tunnelin- ja asemanrakentamismäärällä aivan uusi asema reilusti Espan eteläpuolelle. Kampinkin asema saataisiin ilman silmukan rajoituksia reilusti poispäin päärautatieasemasta, jota ei Pisara korvaisi muutenkaan.

----------


## kompura

> En pysty sanomaan mitä Helsingin rautatieasemalla tarvittaisiin luotettavan liikenteen ylläpitämiseksi myös talvella. Todennäköisesti ratkaisuja on löydettävissä. Jos ei muuten, niin alentamalla nopeuksia. Iso-Britannian erittäin vilkkaita asemia lähestytään mielikuvieni mukaan vieläkin hitaammin kuin Helsinkiä ja pidempi matka. Tavallista on myös aikataulutetusti odottaa jokunen minuutti omaa vuoroa asemalle tultaessa tai sieltä lähdettäessä.


Minusta esim. Paddingtonin asemaa lähestytään ja sieltä myös poistutaan melkoista haipakkaa. Toisinaan voi kyllä joutua odottelemaan vapaata laituria. Esim. Ladbroke Grove:n onnettomuudessa 1999 junat törmäsivät 145 mph nopeuserolla kohdassa, joka on vain 3,2 km Paddingtonilta, eli suunnilleen yhtä etäällä kuin Pasila Helsingistä. Juuri ennen onnettomutta IC-juna oli ohittanut opastimen, jota saa lähestyä 100 mph nopeudella. 

Wikipedian artikkeli kertoo yhden olennaisen eron Helsingin ja Paddingtonin liikennöinnin välillä: Ladbroke Groveen asti raiteita ajetaan kaksisuuntaisina ja vasta näillä paikkein siirrytään kaupunkiratamaiseen järjestykseen, jossa yksi kaksoisraide on nopeille, toinen hitaille junille ja eri suunnat ovat omilla raiteillaan. Helsingissähän junat pyritään syöttämään "oikeille" raiteilleen heti laitureista lähdettyä. Voisiko vastaava järjestely helpottaa myös Helsingin tilannetta?

----------


## j-lu

> Mikä Pisarassa on mielestäsi niin pahasti vialla, että se ei kelpaa ratkaisemaan Helsingin rautatieaseman pullonkauloja ja rautatieliikenteen jakelua keskusta-alueella? Tehdäänpä ratapihalle ihan mitä tahansa, se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä, että lähijuna jättää matkustajat jonnekin kauas keskustan pohjoispuolelle.


A) Rautatieaseman kapasiteetin lisäämiseen, sikäli kun edes tarpeellista, on halvempia tapoja kuin Pisara. B) Rautatiematkustajien jakelun kantakaupunkiin suunniteltu minipisara tekee kalliilla huonosti. Itseäni helsinkiläisenä korpeaa ennen kaikkea jälkimmäinen - ei sen puoleen, että lähijunia juuri koskaan käyttäisin, eihän niillä pääse kuin böndelle, mutta Pisaran kaltaisella tunnelihankkeella olisi ratkaistavissa paljon enemmän Helsinginniemen liikenteeseen liittyviä haasteita kuin nyt on tarkoitus.  

Yhtä kaikki, Pisara on hyvä tai huono, mutta se on huonosti selvitetty hanke, eikä vaihtoehdoista ole juuri keskusteltu. Tässä maassa on tapana, että isot hankkeet tulevat taivaasta annettuina, mutta pidän jokseenkin käsittämättömänä, että suurin osa niin valistuneemmista kansalaisista kuin median edustajista ottaa ne annettuina, eikä keskustelua siksi edes synny. Lähinnähän tässä on apukoulutasoa olleen selvityksen jälkeen keskusteltu enää siitä, koska lapio lyödään maahan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ladbroke Groveen asti raiteita ajetaan kaksisuuntaisina ja vasta näillä paikkein siirrytään kaupunkiratamaiseen järjestykseen, jossa yksi kaksoisraide on nopeille, toinen hitaille junille ja eri suunnat ovat omilla raiteillaan. Helsingissähän junat pyritään syöttämään "oikeille" raiteilleen heti laitureista lähdettyä. Voisiko vastaava järjestely helpottaa myös Helsingin tilannetta?


En oikein usko, koska mitään syytä ajaa kaukoliikenteen raiteiden poikki kaupunkiratojen raiteille ei pitäisi olla. Tällä hetkellä sitä tehdään, kun kaupunkiradoilta otetaan ruuhka-ajan yksiköitä pois ja tuodaan takaisin, mutta se tehdään ruuhkan ulkopuolella, joten ei ole mitään syytä miksi se rajoittaisi kapasiteettiakaan. Laituriin linjalle lähtöä odottavat junat taas aina lähtevät suoraan oikeille raiteilleen, vain oman "raidetyyppinsä" raiteiden kanssa ristiin mennen.

Talvi sitten ilmeisesti erikseen, koska viime talvena kaluston muutoksia vähentämällä myöhästymisiäkin vähennettiin.

Mutta normaalitilanteessa tosiaan ratapihan poikki menevää ajoa ei ole. Turun ja Kouvolan junarunkojen yhteiskierrostakin luovuttiin juuri siksi, muistelisin täältä lukeneeni.

----------


## sub

> Yhtä kaikki, Pisara on hyvä tai huono, mutta se on huonosti selvitetty hanke, eikä vaihtoehdoista ole juuri keskusteltu. Tässä maassa on tapana, että isot hankkeet tulevat taivaasta annettuina, mutta pidän jokseenkin käsittämättömänä, että suurin osa niin valistuneemmista kansalaisista kuin median edustajista ottaa ne annettuina, eikä keskustelua siksi edes synny. Lähinnähän tässä on apukoulutasoa olleen selvityksen jälkeen keskusteltu enää siitä, koska lapio lyödään maahan.


    Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Viimeisimmät satojen miljoonien raidehankkeet on vedetty läpi ilman suurempia vaihtoehtoistarkasteluja tai sitten vaihtoehdoiksi on valittu niin itsestään selvästi toteuttamiskelvottomia ratkaisuja, että niiden tarkoituksena on ollut ainoastaan tukea jo ennaltapäätettyä ratkaisua. Omasta mielestäni pisara on järkevämpi hanke kuin nämä jo toteutusvaiheessa olevat saman hintaluokan raidehankkeet. Kuitenkin sillekin saattaa olla fiksumpi vaihtoehto, mutta sitä emme ikävä kyllä saa ehkä koskaan seville, sillä tämänkin hankkeen valmistelu tuntuu etenevän tuttuja latuja pitkin.

----------


## kompura

> En oikein usko, koska mitään syytä ajaa kaukoliikenteen raiteiden poikki kaupunkiratojen raiteille ei pitäisi olla. Tällä hetkellä sitä tehdään, kun kaupunkiradoilta otetaan ruuhka-ajan yksiköitä pois ja tuodaan takaisin, mutta se tehdään ruuhkan ulkopuolella, joten ei ole mitään syytä miksi se rajoittaisi kapasiteettiakaan. Laituriin linjalle lähtöä odottavat junat taas aina lähtevät suoraan oikeille raiteilleen, vain oman "raidetyyppinsä" raiteiden kanssa ristiin mennen.


Ehkä liikenne on onnistuttu järjestelemään siten, että haitallista ristiinajoa ei esiinny. Kaksi syytä tulee mieleen, miksi asialla voisi olla vaikutusta: Helsingissä vaihteet ovat lyhyitä, joissa voi kai ajaa 35 km/h. Jos jokin juna haittaa liikennettä, se haittaa sitä kauan. Paddingtonilla "järjestelyvaiheessa" on vauhtia huomattavasti enemmän, jolloin junat varaavat vaihteet lyhyemmäksi ajaksi. Toinen syy on ajoitus suhteessa tuloon/lähtöön: Helsingissä vaihteiden läpiajo tapahtuu juuri ennen saapumista tai heti lähdön jälkeen, Paddingtonilla pari minuuttia aiemmin/myöhemmin. Onkohan tämä sitten etu vai haitta...

Yksi havainto muuten on, että Paddingtonilla on kai 14 laituria, joilla hoidetaan vain yhden "kaupunkiradan" liikenne. Silti on aika tavallista, että juna joutuu odottamaan vapaata laituria. Jokseenkin sama liikenne pysähtyy myös Readingin asemalla. Siellä sen palveluun riittää vain neljä laituria ja niille mahtuu vielä jonkin verran etelärannikon liikennettä. Reading onkin läpiajettava ja Paddington on päättyvä asema.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ehkä liikenne on onnistuttu järjestelemään siten, että haitallista ristiinajoa ei esiinny.


Tlajunen tietänee toki paremmin, mutta mä en keksi että mitä ristiinajoa siellä varsinaisesti voisi olla muuta kuin ajoa varikkoraiteille ja -lta. Ja nekin menevät vain puolikkaan ratapihan poikki.




> Paddingtonilla "järjestelyvaiheessa" on vauhtia huomattavasti enemmän, jolloin junat varaavat vaihteet lyhyemmäksi ajaksi.


Tosin pitäisi huomioida myös turvamarginaalien kasvu nopeammassa vauhdissa. Juna varaa vaihteen lyhyemmän aikaa, mutta vaihteeseen seuraavana tuleva juna pitää pysäyttää paljon aikaisemmin. Mun on vaikea kuvitella, että rautatieliikenteessäkään kapasiteettia voitaisiin kasvattaa vauhtia nostamalla. Autoliikenteessähän käy ihan samoin ja periaatteessa samasta syystä (vaikkakin "tolppaväli" on autoilussa 0 ja turvaetäisyys kunkin omassa päässään määrittämä).




> Jokseenkin sama liikenne pysähtyy myös Readingin asemalla. Siellä sen palveluun riittää vain neljä laituria ja niille mahtuu vielä jonkin verran etelärannikon liikennettä. Reading onkin läpiajettava ja Paddington on päättyvä asema.


Siltä puuttuu kyllä Heathrow'n liikenne, mutta katselin että Ealing Broadwayllakin on vain neljä linjaraidetta. Acton Main Linellä taas kuusi (ja varikkoraiteita). Heathrow'n liikenne kyllä varmasti varaa Paddingtonista jo 4 laituria, kun sinne ajetaan kahta junatyyppiäkin.

Näin off-but-on-topiccina, Paddingtonin asema tulee varmasti tyhjenemään kummasti 2018, kun Crossrail valmistuu. Että aika taskurahoista meillä puhutaan Pisaran 700 miljoonan kanssa Crossrailin lähes 19 000 miljoonaan verrattuna. Eikä siihenkään muuten sisälly kuin yksi uusi asema (jota ei edes aluksi taideta rakentaa)...

----------


## tlajunen

> Tlajunen tietänee toki paremmin, mutta mä en keksi että mitä ristiinajoa siellä varsinaisesti voisi olla muuta kuin ajoa varikkoraiteille ja -lta. Ja nekin menevät vain puolikkaan ratapihan poikki.


Sunnitellusti siellä ei muuta olekaan. Ainakin kesällä oli joitain yksittäisiä muljauksia, joissa Riihimäen Sm4:ia kävi pyörähtämässä I-junissa iltapäivällä, mutta ne vaihdot tehtiin 4- ja 5-raiteilla*, jotka ovat tavallaan kaupunkiradan ja kaukoliikenneradan välissä.

Kerran pääsin todistamaan temppua, jossa siirrettiin pääradan kaupunkiradan puolelta yksikkö rantapuolen kaupunkiradalle, rikkoutuneen tilalle, ruuhka-aikaan. Ei ollut mikään sujuva temppu.  :Smile: 

* 4- ja 5- raiteet yhdistyvät keskenään yksittäisen risteysvaihteen kautta muihin vaihdeyhteyksiin, jolloin kumman tahansa liikennöinti blokkaa täysin toisen raiteen liikennöinnin. Täten Helsingin ratapihan vaihteiston välityskyvyn kannalta laituriraiteita onkin vain 18 kappaletta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta, nin minä ainakin vaadin että lähijunille rakennetaan yksi asema lisää Pasilan ja keskustan välille, mieluiten Helsinginkadun päälle. Nyt kun satamaradan raide on purettu, laitureille olisi  jopa tilaa. 

Nyt kun eilen saimme lukea että HIFK aikoo rakentaa valtavan jäähallikompleksin Töölöön Stadionin eteläpuolelle, oopperaa vastapäätä, tulee liikennetilanne entistä tukalammaksi. Raitiovaunuliikenne ja katuliikenne ylipäänsä Töölössä vetää huonosti suurten yleisötapahtumien aikana. Paikalle tarvittaisiin raskasta raideliikennettä: Joko metro tai lähijuna. Lähijuna tekisi turhaksi tulla omalla autolla radan varren esikaupungeista katsomaan tapahtumia. Hartwall-areena on sikäli fiksulla paikalla sitä ajatellen, mutta kun nyt on kyseessä kilpaileva seura ja Pasilaan on järjetöntä rakentaa kahta jäähallia niin nyt pitäisi Töölön liikenenjärjestelyille tehdä jotain. 

Helsinginkadun rautatieasema voisi olla vaihtoehto Pisaran Oopperan asemalle. Siitä ei olisi kovin pitkä matka Stadionille tai suunnitellulle jäähallille tai edes oopperaan. 

Mutta uskon kuitenkin että Pisara-hanke saa tästä hallihankkeesta nyt vähän enemmän vauhtia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Ei kauas areenasta tuleva joukkoliikenteen asema muuta mitään. Bussit tulevat jo nyt niin paljon lähemmäs. Jos autoilusta suunnitellulle areenalle halutaan tehdä turhaa, pitää areenasta tehdä parkkipaikaton. Nyt julkaistun suunnitelman mukaan uusia laitosparkkipaikkoja on tulossa 1500! Autoilusta ei siis haluta tehdä turhaa, vaan pikemminkin pönkittää autolla tulevien osuutta alueen asiakaskunnasta. Samat ihmiset voisivat tulla kätevämmin bussilla, kun alueen kadut ovat tukossa jo valmiiksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kauas areenasta tuleva joukkoliikenteen asema muuta mitään. Bussit tulevat jo nyt niin paljon lähemmäs. Jos autoilusta suunnitellulle areenalle halutaan tehdä turhaa, pitää areenasta tehdä parkkipaikaton. Nyt julkaistun suunnitelman mukaan uusia laitosparkkipaikkoja on tulossa 1500! Autoilusta ei siis haluta tehdä turhaa, vaan pikemminkin pönkittää autolla tulevien osuutta alueen asiakaskunnasta. Samat ihmiset voisivat tulla kätevämmin bussilla, kun alueen kadut ovat tukossa jo valmiiksi.


1500 parkkipaikkaa ei ole yhtään mitään kun vertaa että hallin kastojamäärä on 11.000. Eli jollain muulla kuin autolla suurin osa yleisöstä on tarkoitus houkutella sinne.

Jos itse olisin menossa katsojaksi niin toivoisin että pääsisi junalla n puolen kilsan kävelymatkan päähän joko Helsinginkadulle tai Pisaran asemalle ettei tarvi millään busalla joka kestää about tunnin meiltä, tai junalla + spåralla kanssa tunti. Ja paluumatka kotiin alaikäisen lapsen kanssa (toki veikkaan että on hallin valmistumiseen mennessä ei enää minun jälkikasvu ole enää alaikäinen) odottamaan spåria tai busseja joihin ei mahdu kyytiin ei ole hauskaa sekään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Minusta esim. Paddingtonin asemaa lähestytään ja sieltä myös poistutaan melkoista haipakkaa. Toisinaan voi kyllä joutua odottelemaan vapaata laituria. Esim. Ladbroke Grove:n onnettomuudessa 1999 junat törmäsivät 145 mph nopeuserolla kohdassa, joka on vain 3,2 km Paddingtonilta, eli suunnilleen yhtä etäällä kuin Pasila Helsingistä. Juuri ennen onnettomutta IC-juna oli ohittanut opastimen, jota saa lähestyä 100 mph nopeudella. 
> 
> Wikipedian artikkeli kertoo yhden olennaisen eron Helsingin ja Paddingtonin liikennöinnin välillä: Ladbroke Groveen asti raiteita ajetaan kaksisuuntaisina ja vasta näillä paikkein siirrytään kaupunkiratamaiseen järjestykseen, jossa yksi kaksoisraide on nopeille, toinen hitaille junille ja eri suunnat ovat omilla raiteillaan. Helsingissähän junat pyritään syöttämään "oikeille" raiteilleen heti laitureista lähdettyä. Voisiko vastaava järjestely helpottaa myös Helsingin tilannetta?


Hyvä, että mainitsit Paddintonin aseman, joka on yksi Lontoon pahasti ylikuormitetun junaverkoston ongelmakohdista. Vaikka en britanniaa minään raideliikenteen mallimaana pidäkään, nyt siellä mm. Paddingtonin ylikuormitusta ratkaistaan, yllätys yllätys, rakentamalla Crossrail tunneli, jolloin junia ei tarvitse kääntää ruuhkaisella asemalla vaan ne voidaan ajaa keskustan läpi pysähtymättä.

Minusta Helsingin aseman ruuhkan lievittämiseen kannattaa käyttää samantyylistä ratkaisua ja rakentaa Pisara-rata.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:57 ----------




> Nyt kun eilen saimme lukea että HIFK aikoo rakentaa valtavan jäähallikompleksin Töölöön Stadionin eteläpuolelle, oopperaa vastapäätä, tulee liikennetilanne entistä tukalammaksi. Raitiovaunuliikenne ja katuliikenne ylipäänsä Töölössä vetää huonosti suurten yleisötapahtumien aikana. Paikalle tarvittaisiin raskasta raideliikennettä: Joko metro tai lähijuna. Lähijuna tekisi turhaksi tulla omalla autolla radan varren esikaupungeista katsomaan tapahtumia. Hartwall-areena on sikäli fiksulla paikalla sitä ajatellen, mutta kun nyt on kyseessä kilpaileva seura ja Pasilaan on järjetöntä rakentaa kahta jäähallia niin nyt pitäisi Töölön liikenenjärjestelyille tehdä jotain.


En oikein usko, että Mäntymäelle tulee uutta jäähallia, vaan veikkaisin, että lopputuloksena suunnitelmiin tulee pieni muutos niin että vanha jäähalli puretaan ja sen paikalle tulee uusi ja ehompi. Arvaisin, että kaupunki "tyrmää" Mäntymäen kentän ja hanke siirtyy kilometrin verran pohjoiseen. Toki sillä edellytyksellä, että HIFK saa kerättyä rahoituksen hallille.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hyvä, että mainitsit Paddintonin aseman, joka on yksi Lontoon pahasti ylikuormitetun junaverkoston ongelmakohdista. Vaikka en britanniaa minään raideliikenteen mallimaana pidäkään, nyt siellä mm. Paddingtonin ylikuormitusta ratkaistaan, yllätys yllätys, rakentamalla Crossrail tunneli, jolloin junia ei tarvitse kääntää ruuhkaisella asemalla vaan ne voidaan ajaa keskustan läpi pysähtymättä.


Kuinka varma olet, että Crossrail rakennetaan juuri Paddingtonin taikka muun aseman ruuhkien purkamiseksi? Voisiko olla mahdollista, että Crossrailin ensisijainen tarkoitus on parantaa koko lähijunaverkon palvelutasoa muodostamalla heilurilinjoja ja keventää ruuhkaisen metron kuormitusta, kun suurempi osa ihmisistä pääsee suoraan junalla perille ilman vaihtoa metroon.

Tai mihin perustat ajatuksesi, että Paddington ylipäätään kärsisi ylikuormituksesta, elikkä että sinne tulisi heti lisää liikennettä kunhan vain lähijunia saataisiin siivottua pois tunneliin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:26 ----------




> Mitä taas tulee Pisaran kustannuksiin, minusta Pisara on laitettava laihdutuskuurille ja selvitettävä miten sen olennainen toiminnallisuus saataisiin toteutettua halvemmalla. Jokseenkin kaikki Pisaran rakenteet näyttävät nykyisellään mammuttimaisen suurilta suhteessa arvioituihin liikennemääriin. 
> 
> Onko esimerkiksi tarpeen laittaa kumpikin raide omaan tunneliinsa eikä tehdä aavistuksen leveämpää ratatunnelia, johon sopisi kaksoisraide? Esim. kaksoisraidetta Pasilasta Töölön aseman läpi Keskusta-asemalle saakka, siitä 2-putkisena Hakaniemeen ja taas Pasilaan kaksoisraiteena. Töölön asemasta tulisi 2-laiturinen ja muut olisivat yhdellä saarekelaiturilla. Saarekelaitureita voisi kaventaa reippaasti.


Anteeksi myöhästynyt vastaus, mutta minä vain pahoin pelkään, että kustannuksista ei vain ole paljoa leikattavissa. Esimekiksi kahden tunnelin vaatimus tulee suoraan turvallusuussyistä. Mahdollisen tulipalon sattuessa pitää olla lähellä paloeristetty tila, johon matkustajat ovat evakuoitavissa. Helpoin tapa tämän toteuttamiseksi on kaksi erillistä tunnelia. Tähän malliin on toteutettu niin Kanaalitunneli kuin Länsimetrokin. Tunnelien pienentämisestäkään tuskin saataisiin kovin suurta hyötyä. Esimerkinomaisesti Länsimetron kohdalla on laskettu saavutetttavan jopa 50 miljoonan euron (eli jopa 5%) säästöt, kun asemien, eli vaativimpien maanalaiseten tilojen, kokoa on pienennetty kolmanneksella.

Sen verta on puolustukseksi sanottava, että annettu hinta-arvio ehkä kuitenkin on uskottava. Metron kohdalla kustannukset ovat tavanneet joka kerta kaksinkertaistua alkuperäisestä arviosta, jopa koomisella tavalla, kun metrovarikonkin uudistamisen periaatteessa helposti arvioitava hinta teki sen. Kehäradan osalta liikenneviraston budjetin ylitykset ovat kuitenkin jääneet sellaiseen 10 - 20% ylitykseen. Kun pisara on HKL:n sijaan liikenneviraston vastuulla, voitaneen odottaa, että alkuperäinen kustannusarvio on ainakin kokoluokan osalta oikea.

----------


## kompura

> Tosin pitäisi huomioida myös turvamarginaalien kasvu nopeammassa vauhdissa. Juna varaa vaihteen lyhyemmän aikaa, mutta vaihteeseen seuraavana tuleva juna pitää pysäyttää paljon aikaisemmin. Mun on vaikea kuvitella, että rautatieliikenteessäkään kapasiteettia voitaisiin kasvattaa vauhtia nostamalla.


Eiköhän tuossakin jokin optimi ole: on kai aika selvää, että välityskyky ei parane, jos nopeus lasketaan vaikka 10 km/h:ksi. Luulisin, että optimi on suunnilleen silloin, kun vaihteiden läpiajoaika on samaa luokkaa kuin junan pysäyttämiseen tarvittava aika. Kysymys ei ole ihan yksinkertainen, sillä toisaalta suuremmalla nopeudella vaihteiden on oltava pidempiä.  




> Siltä puuttuu kyllä Heathrow'n liikenne, mutta katselin että Ealing Broadwayllakin on vain neljä linjaraidetta. Acton Main Linellä taas kuusi (ja varikkoraiteita). Heathrow'n liikenne kyllä varmasti varaa Paddingtonista jo 4 laituria, kun sinne ajetaan kahta junatyyppiäkin.


Totta, unohdin Heathrow:n liikenteen. Heathrow Express:llä (15 min vuoroväli) on omat laiturit Paddingtonilla, mutta Heathrow Connect (30 min vuoroväli) lähtee tavallisilta paikallisjunaraiteilta. Myös Heathrow:n liikenne kulkee jonkin matkaa neljällä linjaraiteella muun liikenteen ohessa mutta se ei ole mukana Readingin aseman liikennevolyymissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:50 ----------




> Tai mihin perustat ajatuksesi, että Paddington ylipäätään kärsisi ylikuormituksesta, elikkä että sinne tulisi heti lisää liikennettä kunhan vain lähijunia saataisiin siivottua pois tunneliin.


Minun käsitys Paddingtonista on, että asema on ihan kunnolla kuormitettu mutta ei mitenkään erityisen pahasti ylikuormitettu. Liikenteen lisäämiselle olisi melkoista painetta, vaan kun junayhtiöillä ei oikein ole enempää kalustoa laittaa ajoon. Uusia dieseljunia taas ei kannata hankkia, kun radan sähköistys on näköpiirissä.




> Esimekiksi kahden tunnelin vaatimus tulee suoraan turvallusuussyistä. Mahdollisen tulipalon sattuessa pitää olla lähellä paloeristetty tila, johon matkustajat ovat evakuoitavissa. Helpoin tapa tämän toteuttamiseksi on kaksi erillistä tunnelia. Tähän malliin on toteutettu niin Kanaalitunneli kuin Länsimetrokin.


Toisaalta Tukholmaan tulee yksi tunneli kaksoisraiteella ja erillinen pieni evakuointitunneli. Porattavissa tunneleissa kaksi identtistä tunnelia on aika luonnollinen ratkaisu, mutta louhittavissa on muitakin vaihtoehtoja. Evakuointiin kun riittää huomattavasti ratatunnelia kevyempikin ratkaisu. Voitaisiinko evakuointitunneli jopa louhia päätunnelin yhteyteen, joko sivulle tai alle, ja erottaa betoniseinällä/kannella? Kovinkaan kummallista rakennetta ei tarvita esim. 4 tunnin paloneristyksen saavuttamiseen. 




> Tunnelien pienentämisestäkään tuskin saataisiin kovin suurta hyötyä. Esimerkinomaisesti Länsimetron kohdalla on laskettu saavutetttavan jopa 50 miljoonan euron (eli jopa 5%) säästöt, kun asemien, eli vaativimpien maanalaiseten tilojen, kokoa on pienennetty kolmanneksella.


Mikä niissä asemissa oikein maksaa? Massiivisissa holveissa (kuten Pisaran Keskusta-asema) alkanee ihan louhinnan volyymi ja suojattavan kalliopinnan määrä maksaa jo jotain. Muuten epäilen, että laitureihin saa louhittua lisää pituutta verraten edullisesti, mutta esim. liukuportaikkojen vaatimat suuret vinotunnelit ovat kalliita tehdä. Esimerkiksi Lontoon Holloway Roadin metroasemalle on esitetty hissien korvaamista liukuportailla, kustannusarvio £60M.

Mitään kovin erikoista tekniikkaahan asemille ei kai tule?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä niissä asemissa oikein maksaa?


Kaikki muu kuin louhinta. Maan alle hyvään kallioon tehty kuutiometrin tyhjä tila maksanee nykyään noin 100 . Maanalaiseen asemaan on rakennettava maan alle tavallaan rakennus, joka on kuitenkin maanpäällistä vielä vaativampi. Maanpäällisessä rakennuksessa ei tarvita monia asioita, joita on tehtävä maanalaiseen rakennukseen, koska maan sisällä ei ole valoa, vapaata ilmaa ja tyhjää tilaa päästä onnettomuustilanteessa pois rakennuksesta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaikki muu kuin louhinta.


Niin, näin siis meillä suomalaisessa laadukkaassa peruskalliossa. Tämähän ei päde moneenkaan muuhun kaupunkiin. Lontoo lienee ääriesimerkki.

Tosin Helsingissäkin louhinta muuttunee koko ajan kalliimmaksi, kun keskusta on jo ihan reikäjuustoa.

----------


## Kantokoski

Se on hauskaa, länsimetro tai pisara, niin esiin pomppaa aina typistys. Mutta pisaraa on jo typistetty jopa 6 aseman linjasta 3 aseman linjaksi. Länsimetroakin ehdotettiin lopettavaksi Tapiolaan, kuten Pisaran tynkää Hakaniemeen, mutta pisarassa vastustus on vähäisempää kuin metrolla. Pointti siis, että oli rataprojekti mikä tahansa aina löytyy nää kommentit että typistetään sittenkin matkan varrelle.

Kuinka hieno pisara olisikaan jos se jo Pasilassa olisi maan alla ja kattaisi jatkosuunnitteluun menneen 3 aseman sijaan myös Alppilan ja Meilahden. Tämän hyötyjä ja H/K suhdetta ei edes tarkasteltu. Ehkä onkin että Helsinki on painostanut minipisaraan, koska vaihdot metroon on tulossa Hakaniemeen ja Töölöön, ja Meilahden pisara-asema olisi antanut pontta autopuolueelle että Pisara ja Töölön metro ovat päällekäisiä ratahnkkeita vaikkei yhteisiä asemia olisi kuin Töölössä ja Meilahdessa. No autopuolue on ovela sumuttamaan. Totuushan on että nykyiset ja tulevat kapunkiradat sekä metroradat palvelevat eri alueita Helsingissä ja pääkaupunkiseudulla.

Mutta mutta kun se pätkä Töölössä on samaa eikä voi olla kahta päällekäistä rataa!  :Very Happy:  No en minäkään kannata rautatieasemaa Itäkeskukseen  :Very Happy:  Lue: Töölö ja pääkaupunkiseutu käsittävät aivan eri alueet. Lue: Töölö ei ole 45km x 45km kokoinen alue.

Muutama sivu sitten tässä ketjussa oli linkki kuvaan metron Sörnäisten tunneliaukolta, ja siinä keskellä pieni aukko metroratojen välissä, ja metroradat ovat eri tasolla. Niin tuo järjestely tuossa oviaukolla ei enää ole Itäkeskuksesta Pasilaan menevälle metroyhteydelle, vaan Sörnäisistä Pasilaan menevälle mahdolliselle ympyrämetrolle.

Mielestäni Viikistä ei kannata rakentaa metroa Itäkeskukseen koska on jossain vaiheessa tulossa raide-jokeri. Eikä Itäkeskukseen Porvoosta linkittyvää rautatieasemaa, vaan Porvoosta Tapanilaan. Itämetro on aivan oiva laitos ja se toimii hyvin, vaikkakin ruuhka-aikaan tungos on kuin Tokion metrojunissa. Raide-jokeri vaikuttaakin metron ruuhka-ajan kuormitukseen, sekä lyhentämällä metron vuoroväliä. Itäkeskukseen ei tarvita kolmatta raideratkaisua eli rautatieasemaa. 

Eihän niitä ylimääräisiä raiteita voinut tulla.

Raide-jokeria voisi vastustaa samasta syystä kuin Töölön metroa,, sillä Itäkeskuksessa on jo rataa eikä kahdessa paikassa voi olla kahta rataa(!), kuten ei myöskään Töölössä(!)  :Very Happy: 

No kyllä kahden ratasysteemin, ja kolmenkin ratasysteemin, käyttö on perusteltua mutta lähinnä kantakaupungissa. Sille kun ei voi mitään että täysin samaan systeemiin metro- ja junaratoja (sekä pikaratikka) voi saada. Tai ehkä voisi, mutta ei se ole kannattavaa. Liikennöitsijä ja linjakartta voi olla sama, mutta ei siihen tarvita yhtä järjestelmää, vaan niitä voi olla vaikka kolme. Ei nle radat samoja Pariisissakaan, mutta hyvin mahtuvat samaan linjakarttaan.

No tämä kyllä hieman eksyi pisara keskustelusta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Raide-jokeria voisi vastustaa samasta syystä kuin Töölön metroa,, sillä Itäkeskuksessa on jo rataa eikä kahdessa paikassa voi olla kahta rataa(!), kuten ei myöskään Töölössä(!)


Oikeampi vertailukohta olisi sanoa, että Itäkeskuksen ja Herttoniemen välillä on jo rata, joten välille ei tarvita toista. Kyse ei tietenkään ole siitä, että pistemäiseen kohtaan pääsee useaa eri rataa, vaan siitä että usean pisteen välille rakennettaisiin kaksi lähes identtistä yhteyttä. Raide-Jokeri luo Itäkeskukseen pelkästään täysin uusia raideyhteyksiä.

----------


## Kantokoski

Heh, ei tuo ole perustelu eikä mikään. Tuolla logiikalla mitään uusia tai parannettuja esikaupunkiratoja ei syntyisi, sillä kantakaupungin niemellä on jo ratayhteyksiä, joten tälle alueelle rakennettaessa välttämättömästi joudutaan tekemään "päällekäisiä" yhteyksiä. Töölöstä on ratayhteydet Pasilaan ja Kamppiin sekä Hakaniemestä keskustaan ja Pasilaan.

Tuo toimisi jossain muualla, mutta ei Helsingin kantakaupungissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Heh, ei tuo ole perustelu eikä mikään. Tuolla logiikalla mitään uusia tai parannettuja esikaupunkiratoja ei syntyisi, sillä kantakaupungin niemellä on jo ratayhteyksiä, joten tälle alueelle rakennettaessa välttämättömästi joudutaan tekemään "päällekäisiä" yhteyksiä. Töölöstä on ratayhteydet Pasilaan ja Kamppiin sekä Hakaniemestä keskustaan ja Pasilaan.


Ei kuitenkaan niin paljon päällekkäisiä kuin toinen metrolinja ja Pisara olisivat. Luettelepa nyt ne yhteysvälit, joita se luo tai parantaa siinä tilanteessa, jossa Pisara on rakennettu.

Pisara on kokonaan eri hanke. Siinä keskustan, Töölön ja Pasilan väliset yhteydet tulevat kaupan päälle. Ennen kaikkea siinä on kyse kaikilta 30:ltä lähijuna-asemalta Töölöön ja Hakaniemeen pääsemisestä. Keskustan ja Hakaniemen välinen päällekkäinen yhteys on sinänsä tarpeeton, mutta välttämätön paha. Töölön ja Pasilan välinen ratikkayhteys taas ei ole verrattavissa Pisaraan. Mutta Töölön ja Pasilan välinen metroyhteys on. Toisessa on kymmenkunta välipysäkkiä, toisessa vain yksi.

Toinen metrolinja päällekkäisenä keskustassa olisi järkevä vain siinä tapauksessa, että silläkin olisi 30 (tai edes 10) asemaa, joilta se liikennettä sille yhteiselle osuudelle tuo. Mutta ei ole eikä tule.

----------


## Kantokoski

> Toinen metrolinja päällekkäisenä keskustassa olisi järkevä vain siinä tapauksessa, että silläkin olisi 30 (tai edes 10) asemaa, joilta se liikennettä sille yhteiselle osuudelle tuo. Mutta ei ole eikä tule.


Mutta tämähän on juurikin se yksi ja ainoa syy miksi toinen metrolinjapikaraitioraide rakennetaan. On ignoranttia väittää että se "toinen linja" ei jatkuisi Kampista tai Pasilasta mihinkään. Se jatkuu usealle alueelle, ja se on mahdollista haaroittaa erittäin moneen suuntaan. Kaupunkijunia tai itä/länsi-metroa taasen ei ole, joten Pasilan ja Keskustan välille tulee toinenkin putki Pisaran lisäksi - josta pääkaupunkiseudun nopeaa ja esteetöntä raideliikennettä voidaan kehittää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta tämähän on juurikin se yksi ja ainoa syy miksi toinen metrolinjapikaraitioraide rakennetaan. On ignoranttia väittää että se "toinen linja" ei jatkuisi Kampista tai Pasilasta mihinkään.


Ei ole, koska tuo on se ainoa osuus, jolla sille olisi edes vähän järkeä. Mutta kun sille metrolle nimenomaan ei ole minkäänlaista tarvetta tuon pätkän ulkopuolella. Lentokenttämetro on kuopattu jo syvälle. Metro Pasilasta Viikin kautta Itäkeskukseen elää vain eläkkeellä olevan suunnittelujohtajan päässä (ja sille on paljon todennäköisempänä vaihtoehtona Viikin pikaratikka Viira ja Jokeri-rata), samoin kuin vielä lennokkaampi merimetro Suomenlinnan kautta Santahaminaan. Laajasalon metroa ei tule.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kuulostaa melkein ei-puolueelta  :Very Happy:  
No Laajasalon ratikka on vaakalaudalla nytkin. Munkkivuoren ratikka ei ole mitenkään varma. Viikin ratikkaa ei ole missään.

Mutta on metro. Ja metro on hyvää. Tosin toisen metrolinjan tapauksessa puhuttanee kevyemmästä junasta kuin lähiliikennejunat tai metrojunat, mutta kuitenkin raskaammasta kuin nykyiset museoratikat. Ja kantakaupungin alueella nyt vaan on pakko mennä tunneliin.

Eihän siinä ole järkeä, että Keskustasta pääsee Itäkeskukseen nopeammin kuin Munkkivuoreen  :Very Happy: 

ps. Lentokenttämetroa, tai pikemminkin Tuusulan metroa, ei ole mitenkään kuopattu.

No se meri-metro on mielestäni kyllä kyseenalainen, se vaatisi suunnattomia merentäyttöjä ja tekosaaria. Täytettänee mieluummin Iso-Huopalahti ja Laajalahti, siellä on moottoritiekin jo valmiina, palvelemassa aluetta jossa on suuri pätkä tyhjää(!!) - kaiken lisäksi, on päällekäisiä yhteyksiä, Turunväylältä pääsee Kehä I, II tai III:sta pitkin Länsiväylälle, josta voi tulla keskustan alueelle, jos tarvitsee, mutta kun ei ole eikä tule tarvetta, eikä Pohjois-Espoolaisia ole tarpeeksi.

----------


## hylje

Eläkkeellä oleva suunnittelujohtaja herra Vepsäläinen kertoi, että toiselle metrolinjalle pitäisi mitoittaa Länsimetroakin pienempiä 3-vaunuisia junia. Siis pituutta olisi jopa 68m!

Nykyaikainen ratikka on vastaavasti jopa 75m pitkä. Joka mahtuu ihan hyvin maan päälle kaupungin kadulle. Yhden tunnelin hinnalla saa pinnalle koko verkoston, uutta tai vanhasta peruskorjattua. Tunnelin yhtälö ei täsmää.

----------


## Max

> Kuulostaa melkein ei-puolueelta  
> Eihän siinä ole järkeä, että Keskustasta pääsee Itäkeskukseen nopeammin kuin Munkkivuoreen


Tikkurilaan pääsee vielä nopeammin ja ihan ilman metroa  :Wink:

----------


## Kantokoski

Viikissä on rakennusaluetta vaikka kuinka paljon jäljellä, kuten on myös Viikistä "ylöspäin", esm. Malmin kentän alue sekä Tattarisuo. Pihlajamäestä, Jakomäestä ja Hakunilasta puuttuu raiteet.

Maunulassa täydennysrakentamista ei paljoa ole, mutta Pakilan ja Paloheinän pohjoispuolella kylläkin on kuten Tuusulanväylän molemminpuolin. Lentokentän eteläpuoli on kasvanut kivikaupungiksi ja kasvaa edelleen. Lentokentän pohjoispuolelle Hyrylä mukaan lukien on Tuusulassa kaavailtu noin neljää asemaa. Uudenmaan maakunta on väläyttänyt noin 100 000 asukkaan lisärakentamista Tuusulalle v. 2040 mennessä.

Tässä joitain esimerkkejä sanoakseni.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuulostaa melkein ei-puolueelta


Koska metroahan on aina rakennettava kaikkialle. Mitä pähkähullumman idean joku metron rakentamisesta saa, sitä enemmän sitä on kannatettava. Muuten kuuluu ei-puolueeseen. Ei se riitä, että kannattaa metrolle vaihtoehtoisia hankkeita. Metroa ei saa vastustaa.




> Mutta on metro. Ja metro on hyvää.


Mitäpä tähän enää lisäämään.

----------


## petteri

> Eläkkeellä oleva suunnittelujohtaja herra Vepsäläinen kertoi, että toiselle metrolinjalle pitäisi mitoittaa Länsimetroakin pienempiä 3-vaunuisia junia. Siis pituutta olisi jopa 68m!
> 
> Nykyaikainen ratikka on vastaavasti jopa 75m pitkä. Joka mahtuu ihan hyvin maan päälle kaupungin kadulle. Yhden tunnelin hinnalla saa pinnalle koko verkoston, uutta tai vanhasta peruskorjattua. Tunnelin yhtälö ei täsmää.


Jopa 75 metrinen ratikka voi toimia, jos sille rakennetaan tunneli keskustasta ulos. Helsingin tiheimmän kantakaupungin kaduille tuon pituinen juna ei vaan mahdu. Ratikan maksimipituus Helsingin kaduilla on minusta vähän reilut 40 metriä, toki kantakaupungin kaduilla pitkätkin ratikat matelevat eikä pituus ole ratkaisu nopeusongelmiin.

----------


## hylje

> Jopa 75 metrinen ratikka voi toimia, jos sille rakennetaan tunneli keskustasta ulos. Helsingin tiheimmän kantakaupungin kaduille tuon pituinen juna ei vaan mahdu. Ratikan maksimipituus Helsingin kaduilla on minusta vähän reilut 40 metriä, toki kantakaupungin kaduilla pitkätkin ratikat matelevat eikä pituus ole ratkaisu nopeusongelmiin.


Ei isoja ratikoita saa joka kadunkulmalle. Isoja katuja, jonne isot ratikat mahtuvat helposti, on kyllä. Hämeentie, Mannerheimintie, Mäkelänkatu, Kaivokatu... 

Isot ratikat mahtuvat myös pienelle kadulle, kun se rauhoitetaan muulta ajoneuvoliikenteeltä. Toimivuutta voi itse kukin käydä katsomassa Helsingin raitiotieverkon yhdestä nopeimmista osuuksista Aleksanterinkadulla. 

Ongelma ei ole se, että se ei ole mahdollista. Tai että se olisi edes kallista tehdä. Ongelma on se, että tehokkuutta ei haluta.

----------


## petteri

> Ei isoja ratikoita saa joka kadunkulmalle. Isoja katuja, jonne isot ratikat mahtuvat helposti, on kyllä. Hämeentie, Mannerheimintie, Mäkelänkatu, Kaivokatu...


Iso ratikka on aika eri juttu kuin 75 metrinen ratikka, joka ei mahdu Helsingissä järkevästi pysäkeille, vaikka esimerkiksi Kaivokadulla. Yleensä Euroopassa katukelpoisten isojenkin katuratikoiden pituus on alle 47 metriä. Tuota pidemmät vaativat monilla alueilla metromaisia ratkaisuja, muistakin kuin nopeus ja kapasiteettisyistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Iso ratikka on aika eri juttu kuin 75 metrinen ratikka, joka ei mahdu Helsingissä järkevästi pysäkeille, vaikka esimerkiksi Kaivokadulla. Yleensä Euroopassa katukelpoisten isojenkin katuratikoiden pituus on alle 47 metriä. Tuota pidemmät vaativat monilla alueilla metromaisia ratkaisuja, muistakin kuin nopeus ja kapasiteettisyistä.


Metron kanssa on tarve keskittää liikennevirtoja, jotta voitaisiin ajaa edes lyhyitä metrojunia kohtuullisella vuorovälillä. Ratikan kanssa ei ole tavoite eikä tarve ajaa mahdollisimman pitkiä junia. Siksi 75-metrisiä junia on käytössä vain harvoin.

Otetaan nyt esimerkki Espoon metrosta, jossa hinta per asema on yli 100 M tai per kilometri yli 50 M. Samalla rahalla rakentaa reilusti 5 rinnakkaista raitiotietä, jotka palvelevat enemmän kuin viisinkertaisen pinta-alan, koska pysäkkejä on tiheämmässä kuin metroasemia. Karkeasti laskien näillä viidellä ratikkaradalla voi ajaa viisi kertaa metrojunia lyhyemmin raitiovaunuin ja tarjotaan sama palvelu kuin metrolla. Espoossa riittävät 90-metriset junat, joten ratikat voivat olla 18-metrisiä. Tosin sellaisia nysäratikoita ei ole järkevää hankkia.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Eihän siinä ole järkeä, että Keskustasta pääsee Itäkeskukseen nopeammin kuin Munkkivuoreen


Oikeastaan oleellista on se, että miten suuren alueen (l. miten suuren määrä asukkaita ja työpaikkoja) pystymme kattamaan jollakin maksimiajan käyttävällä yhteydellä. Siksi sinne "kauas" ajetaan nopeemmalla yhteydellä, että sinne päästäisiin samassa ajassa kuin lähemmäs.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:24 ----------




> Iso ratikka on aika eri juttu kuin 75 metrinen ratikka, joka ei mahdu Helsingissä järkevästi pysäkeille, vaikka esimerkiksi Kaivokadulla. Yleensä Euroopassa katukelpoisten isojenkin katuratikoiden pituus on alle 47 metriä. Tuota pidemmät vaativat monilla alueilla metromaisia ratkaisuja, muistakin kuin nopeus ja kapasiteettisyistä.


Esim. Aleksilla lyhin kortteli näyttäsi olevan Fabianinkatu-Unioninkatu, joka näyttäisi olevan noin 76 m pitkä. Eli 75 m pitkä raitiojuna mahtuu tuolle välille. Ja jos ei mahdu, niin risteävän suunnan liikenne pysäytetään liikennevaloilla kuten normaalitilanteessa.

----------


## petteri

> Lumimyräkkä hidastaa junien kulkua perjantaina
> Tuiskuava lumi on aiheuttanut ongelmia rataverkolla ja varsinkin Helsingin ratapihalla perjantaina. Liikennevirasto tiedotti jo aiemmin, että kinostuva lumi tukkii vaihteita ja hidastaa niiden kääntämistä. Helsingin ratapiha ruuhkautui pahoin perjantaiaamun aikana, ja se on heijastunut koko Suomen junaliikenteeseen. Liikenteen sujuvuuden parantamiseksi lähijunaliikennettä karsitaan koko perjantain ajan.
> 
> 
> Pääradan I-junat ja K-junat korvataan N-junilla, jotka kulkevat Helsingin ja Keravan välillä 20 minuutin välein ja pysähtyvät kaikilla väliasemilla. A- ja M-junat ajetaan koko loppupäivän ajan 20 minuutin välein. Rantaradan E- ja Y-junat sekä Helsingistä Riihimäelle klo 15.36, 16.02 ja 17.00 lähtevät ns. tunnuksettomat lähijunat on peruttu. Muut lähijunat pyritään ajamaan normaalisti, mutta joitakin yksittäisiä vuoroja saatetaan joutua perumaan.


Tänään on taas päivä kun Helsingin ja Pasilan väliset kapasiteetti ja toimivuusongelmat halvaannuttavat suuren osan Suomen junaliikenteestä. Tuo väli on niin ylikuormitettu, että sen luotettava liikennöinti talvella ei oikein onnistu.

Pisararata parantaa erittäin paljon rautateiden luotettavuutta. Junien pitää Suomen ilmastossa kulkea luotettavasti lähes aina, ei vaan kauniina ja aurinkoisina päivinä, vaan myös vähän ikävämmässä tuiskussa. Siihen tarvitaan sitä Pisaraa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tänään on taas päivä kun Helsingin ja Pasilan väliset kapasiteetti ja toimivuusongelmat halvaannuttavat suuren osan Suomen junaliikenteestä. Tuo väli on niin ylikuormitettu, että sen luotettava liikennöinti talvella ei oikein onnistu.
> 
> Pisararata parantaa erittäin paljon rautateiden luotettavuutta. Junien pitää Suomen ilmastossa kulkea luotettavasti lähes aina, ei vaan kauniina ja aurinkoisina päivinä, vaan myös vähän ikävämmässä tuiskussa. Siihen tarvitaan sitä Pisaraa.


Tämä onkin ihan hyvä asia pohdittavaksi. Jos Pisara-rata olisi olemassa, niin kaupunkiradan liikenteellä ei varmaankaan olisi ongelmia ja se kulkisi kuin metro. Tämä tietenkin olisi itsessään iso helpotus. 

Mutta millä mekanismilla Pisarasta olisi mitään apua muun liikenteen kannalta? Perusongelmahan on, että vaihteet menevät lumesta tukkoon nopeammin kuin niitä ehditään puhdistamaan. Tietysti pääasemalla olisi enemmän raiteita käytössä ja siitä saattaisi olla jonkin verran hyötyä tällaisessa tilanteessa, mutta muuten on vaikea nähdä mitään eroa tämänhetkiseen tilanteeseen.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta millä mekanismilla Pisarasta olisi mitään apua muun liikenteen kannalta? Perusongelmahan on, että vaihteet menevät lumesta tukkoon nopeammin kuin niitä ehditään puhdistamaan. Tietysti pääasemalla olisi enemmän raiteita käytössä ja siitä saattaisi olla jonkin verran hyötyä tällaisessa tilanteessa, mutta muuten on vaikea nähdä mitään eroa tämänhetkiseen tilanteeseen.


Kaupunkiradan liikennöinnin parannusten lisäksi Pisara vapauttaa kapasiteettia koko Helsingin ja Pasilan väliltä. Nykyisin joudutaan mm. kapasiteettisyistä kääntämään paljon vaihteita, kun junia pitää jakaa eri laitureille ja saada kaikki junat jotenkin mahtumaan Linnunlauluun. Lisäksi junia menee niin tiheästi, ettei vaihteita voida lumituiskussa työturvallisuussyistä puhdistaa ilman liikenteen häiriintymistä, vaan suuri osa vaihteenpuhdistuksista aiheuttaa samalla pahan liikennehäiriön.

Pisaran tuoma lisäkapasiteetti yhdistettynä vaihdejärjestelyjen muutoksiin antaa paljon nykyistä enemmän pelivaraa lumituiskuissa ja vähentää Helsingin pään häiriöherkkyyttä paljon. Olennaista on jatkossa pienemmän vaihdemäärän kääntäminen sellaisissa paikoissa, joissa ne on helppo pitää puhtaana sekä kapasiteettiin saatava pelivara, jonka turvin aiempaa vähemmät vaihteet voidaan pitää puhtaina työturvallisuudesta tinkimättä.

----------


## Compact

> Tänään on taas päivä kun Helsingin ja Pasilan väliset kapasiteetti ja toimivuusongelmat halvaannuttavat suuren osan Suomen junaliikenteestä. Tuo väli on niin ylikuormitettu, että sen luotettava liikennöinti talvella ei oikein onnistu.


Tuo johtui vain ja yksinkertaisesti siitä, että Liikenneviraston lumimiehiä ei ollut Helsingin ratapihalla mailla eikä halmeilla, ja lumipyry sai rauhassa haudata vaihteet umpihankeen. Pari päivää sitten Livin vastaava pomo lausui tv:ssä, että ei hätiä mitiä.

----------


## Albert

> Tuo johtui vain ja yksinkertaisesti siitä, että Liikenneviraston lumimiehiä ei ollut Helsingin ratapihalla mailla eikä halmeilla...


No heillä varmaan on jo tunnit täynnä "sopivaan" aikaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaupunkiradan liikennöinnin parannusten lisäksi Pisara vapauttaa kapasiteettia koko Helsingin ja Pasilan väliltä. Nykyisin joudutaan mm. kapasiteettisyistä kääntämään paljon vaihteita, kun junia pitää jakaa eri laitureille ja saada kaikki junat jotenkin mahtumaan Linnunlauluun. Lisäksi junia menee niin tiheästi, ettei vaihteita voida lumituiskussa työturvallisuussyistä puhdistaa ilman liikenteen häiriintymistä, vaan suuri osa vaihteenpuhdistuksista aiheuttaa samalla pahan liikennehäiriön.


Ehkä kannattaisi miettiä pari kertaa, ennen kuin vastaa... Ensinnäkin, sitä vaihteenkääntöähän tulee väkisin lisää, jos niitä vapautuvia raiteita Linnunlaulusssa ja asemalla halutaan jotenkin käyttää. Olet oikeassa, kun sanot, että tarvittavien vaihteiden määrä tulisi minimoida. Mutta jos liikenne pystytään järjestämään näin, niin siitä väkisinkin seuraa, että liikenne tarvitsee myös vähemmän raiteita ja lähtölaitureita... Jälkimmäisessä väitteessä on kyllä tiettyä pointtia, jos lumituisku olisi vain viivästyttänyt junia. Vaan kun koko liikenne on melkein seis, niin ei niistä junista ole paljoa haittaa vaihteiden putsaajille. Työrauha on tässä suhteessa lähes täydellinen, jos vain muutama juna tunnissa kulkee Linnunlaulun läpi.

Mutta mikä sitten oikeasti auttaisi. Tämä on vähän arvelua, koska en tiedä tilannetta yksityiskohtaiseksi, mutta uskoisin yhtenä ongelmakohtana olevan varikkoyhteyden Ilmalaan. Siinä se meidän ratajärjestelmän todellinen pullonkaula on, missä kaksi varikkoraidetta tulee asemalle ja vaihdekujat jakavat liikenteen kaikille 24 eri raiteelle. (toivottavasti muisin raiteiden lukumäärän oikein...) Jos tämä kohta ei pelitä, niin koko Suomen raideliikenne on sekaisin. Eli Ilmalasta tarvittaisiin varikkoyhteydet suoraan linjaraiteille jo Pasilan kohdalla ja mielellään mahdollisuus lähettää ja vastaanottaa junia myös Helsingin suunnasta poispäin. Voisi olla tällaisena päivänä iso apu. Toinen juttu olisi ne ohjausvaunut. Iso osa vaihteenkääntämisestä jäisi pois, jos Helsingin asemalla ei lainkaan kytkettäisi vetureita juniin. Molempiin suuntiin ajettavat junat olisi helppo tarvittaessa kääntää takaisin paluumatkalle jo Pasilassa tai vieläkin aikaisemmin esimerkiksi Tikkurilassa. Ehkäpä junia käännettiin Pasilassa tänääkin jossain mitassa.

----------


## petteri

> Ensinnäkin, sitä vaihteenkääntöähän tulee väkisin lisää, jos niitä vapautuvia raiteita Linnunlaulusssa ja asemalla halutaan jotenkin käyttää.


Ennen kuin ollaan nykyisessä määrässä vaihteenkääntöjä Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen, pystytään lisäämään liikennettä varsin paljon. Toki jos ratapiha ylitäyttyy vielä Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeenkin, pitää rakentaa uutta, mutta nyt Helsingin aseman ongelmien ratkaiseminen Pisaralla ja vaihderemontilla noin 25 vuoden tähtäimellä riittää. 




> Mutta mikä sitten oikeasti auttaisi. Tämä on vähän arvelua, koska en tiedä tilannetta yksityiskohtaiseksi, mutta uskoisin yhtenä ongelmakohtana olevan varikkoyhteyden Ilmalaan. Siinä se meidän ratajärjestelmän todellinen pullonkaula on, missä kaksi varikkoraidetta tulee asemalle ja vaihdekujat jakavat liikenteen kaikille 24 eri raiteelle. (toivottavasti muisin raiteiden lukumäärän oikein...) Jos tämä kohta ei pelitä, niin koko Suomen raideliikenne on sekaisin. Eli Ilmalasta tarvittaisiin varikkoyhteydet suoraan linjaraiteille jo Pasilan kohdalla ja mielellään mahdollisuus lähettää ja vastaanottaa junia myös Helsingin suunnasta poispäin. Voisi olla tällaisena päivänä iso apu.


Varikkoyhteys on kyllä paha pullokaula, jota pitäisi parantaa.

----------


## Compact

> Tämä on vähän arvelua, koska en tiedä tilannetta yksityiskohtaiseksi, mutta uskoisin yhtenä ongelmakohtana olevan varikkoyhteyden Ilmalaan. Siinä se meidän ratajärjestelmän todellinen pullonkaula on, missä kaksi varikkoraidetta tulee asemalle ja vaihdekujat jakavat liikenteen kaikille 24 eri raiteelle. (toivottavasti muisin raiteiden lukumäärän oikein...) Jos tämä kohta ei pelitä, niin koko Suomen raideliikenne on sekaisin. Eli Ilmalasta tarvittaisiin varikkoyhteydet suoraan linjaraiteille jo Pasilan kohdalla ja mielellään mahdollisuus lähettää ja vastaanottaa junia myös Helsingin suunnasta poispäin. Voisi olla tällaisena päivänä iso apu. Toinen juttu olisi ne ohjausvaunut. Iso osa vaihteenkääntämisestä jäisi pois, jos Helsingin asemalla ei lainkaan kytkettäisi vetureita juniin. Molempiin suuntiin ajettavat junat olisi helppo tarvittaessa kääntää takaisin paluumatkalle jo Pasilassa tai vieläkin aikaisemmin esimerkiksi Tikkurilassa. Ehkäpä junia käännettiin Pasilassa tänääkin jossain mitassa.


Jos pisararata tulee, niin kaiketi nyt ainakin neljä pitkää yhdysvaihdetta pitää rakentaa pohjoiselta sekä läntiseltä kaupunkiradalta pisaralle, eli lisää häiriötekijöitä tulee aivan taatusti liikenteeseen. Jos lisäksi tarvitaan ei-minnekään johtavia turvavaihteita, niin lukumäärä kasvaa.

Hesan laituriraiteita taitaa olla 19.

Pohjoiselta pääradalta ajettiin tänään(kin) muutama reippaasti jonossa myöhässä ollut kaukojuna suoraan Ilmalaan käymättä Helsingissä. Matkustajat jäivät junista Tikkurilassa ja vaihtoivat jotenkuten toimivalle kaupunkiradalle eteenpäin. Tyhjentyneet kaukojunat ajoivat sitten Käpylään ja siitä Ilmalan varikolle valmistautumaan seuraaville reissuille. Tikkurila on kaukoraiteilla ensimmäinen/viimeinen paikka, jolla on laiturit. Toisinpäin eli lähteviä junia ei tietenkään voi koskaan laittaa suoraan Ilmalasta taipaleelle.

----------


## petteri

> Tuo johtui vain ja yksinkertaisesti siitä, että Liikenneviraston lumimiehiä ei ollut Helsingin ratapihalla mailla eikä halmeilla, ja lumipyry sai rauhassa haudata vaihteet umpihankeen. Pari päivää sitten Livin vastaava pomo lausui tv:ssä, että ei hätiä mitiä.



Sitä on kyllä aika vaikea ymmärtää, miksei raiteiden putsaukseen saada kohtuullisesti tilapäistyövoimaa. Toki työturvallisuus pitää huomioida, mutta eihän kaikkien raiteita puhdistavien tarvitse olla liikenneviraston henkilökuntaa,, kuka vaan osaa käyttää harjaa ja lapiota, ei apumiehelle koulutusta tarvita, toki ammattimiehen on syytä ohjata apureita. Lumien pudottaminen talojen katoilta on paljon vaarallisempaa hommaa kuin vaihteiden puhdistaminen ja sitä saa tehdä kuka vaan. 

Mutta ei vaihteiden puhdistuksen parantaminen kuitenkaan ratkaise kuin osan talviongelmista, Pisaraa tarvitaan parempaan luotettavuuteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:48 ----------




> Jos pisararata tulee, niin kaiketi nyt ainakin neljä pitkää yhdysvaihdetta pitää rakentaa pohjoiselta sekä läntiseltä kaupunkiradalta pisaralle, eli lisää häiriötekijöitä tulee aivan taatusti liikenteeseen. Jos lisäksi tarvitaan ei-minnekään johtavia turvavaihteita, niin lukumäärä kasvaa.


Vaihteet, joita ei haluta kääntää, eivät ole lumituiskussa ongelma. Ongelmana lumituiskussa ovat vaihteet, joita haluttaisiin kääntää, mutta jotka ovat lumen tukkimia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sitä on kyllä aika vaikea ymmärtää, miksei raiteiden putsaukseen saada kohtuullisesti tilapäistyövoimaa.


Koska ei ole rahaa? Koska ketään ei kiinnosta? Ei johto saa potkuja, vaikka samat ongelmat toistuvat vuodesta toiseen. Eikä löydy työläisiä, koska ikävä duuni ei kiinnosta. Ainakaan ketään sellaista, jonka suomen kielen taito riittäisi ohjeiden noudattamiseen.

----------


## Tidtabell

Menee nyt varmaan asian vierestä ja en ole mikään ammattilainen, mutta eikös sitä Pasila-HKI väliä olisi voitu tällaisena erikoispäivänä toimia niin, että Pasilasta olisi tullut pääteasema kaikille junille ja ne käännettäisiin sieltä takaisin kohti uutta määränpäätä ja Pasilan ja Helsingin rautatieaseman välille olisi varattu muutama raide, joita puhdistettaisiin kokoajan ja näillä raiteilla kulkisi non-stoppina kokoajan edestakaisin lähijunat. 

Näin olisi saatu ne non-stop-junat kulkemaan kokoajan ja tottakai se olisi tuonut ylimääräisen vaihdon kaikille, mutta kyllä siellä Pasilassa monet odottelivat junissa yli puolituntia nyttenkin ja junia tyhjennettiin Pasilaan ja matkustajat käskettiin odottaviin juniin.

----------


## Compact

> Vaihteet, joita ei haluta kääntää, eivät ole lumituiskussa ongelma. Ongelmana lumituiskussa ovat vaihteet, joita haluttaisiin kääntää, mutta jotka ovat lumen tukkimia.


Ei sellaisia vaihteita tuolla olekaan, joita ei käännettäisi. Kaikkia käännetään ja kaikki ovat lumessa. Ja lisää halutaan pisararadan erkaantumisvaihteiksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:16 ----------




> Menee nyt varmaan asian vierestä ja en ole mikään ammattilainen, mutta eikös sitä Pasila-HKI väliä olisi voitu tällaisena erikoispäivänä toimia niin, että Pasilasta olisi tullut pääteasema kaikille junille ja ne käännettäisiin sieltä takaisin kohti uutta määränpäätä ja Pasilan ja Helsingin rautatieaseman välille olisi varattu muutama raide, joita puhdistettaisiin kokoajan ja näillä raiteilla kulkisi non-stoppina kokoajan edestakaisin lähijunat. 
> 
> Näin olisi saatu ne non-stop-junat kulkemaan kokoajan ja tottakai se olisi tuonut ylimääräisen vaihdon kaikille, mutta kyllä siellä Pasilassa monet odottelivat junissa yli puolituntia nyttenkin ja junia tyhjennettiin Pasilaan ja matkustajat käskettiin odottaviin juniin.


Olisipa tuo ollut vielä suurempi hullunmylly kuin mitä tänään oli.

Sanot, että "olisi varattu muutama raide, joita puhdistettaisiin kokoajan", mutta kun ei nytkään ollut juuri ketään puhdistamassa. Jos olisi ollut, liikenne olisi kulkenut sujuvammin.

----------


## petteri

> Koska ei ole rahaa? Koska ketään ei kiinnosta? Ei johto saa potkuja, vaikka samat ongelmat toistuvat vuodesta toiseen. Eikä löydy työläisiä, koska paskaduuni ei kiinnosta. Ainakaan ketään sellaista, jonka suomen kielen taito riittäisi ohjeiden noudattamiseen.


Eikö Helsingin vaihteiden puhdistukseen voisi rakentaa koneita? Helsinki-Vantaalla on miljoonien eurojen aurakalusto, jonka tasoista ei taida olla muualla tällä pallolla ja kenttä pysyy auki säässä kuin säässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö Helsingin vaihteiden puhdistukseen voisi rakentaa koneita?


Eikös ne koneet vasta hävitetty 2000-luvun alussa? Nehän vaan rasittivat taloutta, kun nykyään pitää olla niin tehokasta joka paikassa. (Tehokasta = halpaa.)

----------


## petteri

> Ei sellaisia vaihteita tuolla olekaan, joita ei käännettäisi. Kaikkia käännetään ja kaikki ovat lumessa. Ja lisää halutaan pisararadan erkaantumisvaihteiksi.


Pisararadan valmistumisen jälkeen kaupunkiradoilla ei normaalitilanteessa käännetä kuin kahdeksaa vaihdetta jos ei olla ajamassa junia varikolle tai varikolta. Kahta Huopalahdessa, kahta Hiekkaharjun ja Koivukylän välissä, kahta Leppävaarassa/Kauklahdessa ja kahta Keravalla. Noille voi vaikka rakentaa katoksen lumituiskujen varalta.

----------


## Compact

> Sitä on kyllä aika vaikea ymmärtää, miksei raiteiden putsaukseen saada kohtuullisesti tilapäistyövoimaa. Toki työturvallisuus pitää huomioida, mutta eihän kaikkien raiteita puhdistavien tarvitse olla liikenneviraston henkilökuntaa,, kuka vaan osaa käyttää harjaa ja lapiota, ei apumiehelle koulutusta tarvita, toki ammattimiehen on syytä ohjata apureita. Lumien pudottaminen talojen katoilta on paljon vaarallisempaa hommaa kuin vaihteiden puhdistaminen ja sitä saa tehdä kuka vaan.


Rata-alueelle ei saa "kohtuullisesti tilapäistyövoimaa", ellei junaliikennettä sitten kokonaan siksi ajaksi lopeteta. Eikä siellä ole Livin henkilökuntaa, kuten ei ollut liikenneministeriäkään, vaikka hen viime talvena lupasi tulla vaihteita harjaamaan. Livi kilpailuttaa kunnossapitäjät ja niiden yhtiöiden työsakki on varmasti vakinaista henkilökuntaa. Kaikilla, jotka liikenteellä olevalle radalle menevät huseeraamaan, pitää olla tietyt turvakurssit käyty ja ryhmästä yksi vuorollaan on turvamiehenä eli silminä muulle porukalle. Ei sinne mennä luutimaan noin vain, vaan suunnitellusti. Jota ei tälle aamulle kai oltu suunniteltu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:32 ----------




> Pisararadan valmistumisen jälkeen kaupunkiradoilla ei normaalitilanteessa käännetä kuin kahdeksaa vaihdetta jos ei olla ajamassa junia varikolle tai varikolta. Kahta Huopalahdessa, kahta Hiekkaharjun ja Koivukylän välissä, kahta Leppävaarassa/Kauklahdessa ja kahta Keravalla. Noille voi vaikka rakentaa katoksen lumituiskujen varalta.


Tänäänkin kaupunkirataa pitkin ajettiin muita junia jonon ohi, esim. Zetaa, eli kyllä kaikkia vaihteita käännetään pisarankin aikana poikkeuspäivinä. Turhaa tietämätöntä horinaa tuo.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos pisararata tulee, niin kaiketi nyt ainakin neljä pitkää yhdysvaihdetta pitää rakentaa pohjoiselta sekä läntiseltä kaupunkiradalta pisaralle, eli lisää häiriötekijöitä tulee aivan taatusti liikenteeseen. Jos lisäksi tarvitaan ei-minnekään johtavia turvavaihteita, niin lukumäärä kasvaa.


Tämän tosin ei tarvitse olla niin iso ongelma kuin äkkiseltään ajattelisi. Nimittäin lumen tukkimasta vaihteesta voi ajaa, vaihdetta ei vain voi kääntää. Siksi ongelmallisia ovat ne paikat, jossa vaihdetta pitäisi olla koko ajan kääntämässä edestakaisin ja tämä taitaa olla tilanne Helsingin ratapihalla. Noita pisaran yhdysvaihteita ei tarvitsisi kääntää kuin vain pari kertaa aamulla ja illalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:10 ----------




> Koska ei ole rahaa? Koska ketään ei kiinnosta? Ei johto saa potkuja, vaikka samat ongelmat toistuvat vuodesta toiseen. Eikä löydy työläisiä, koska paskaduuni ei kiinnosta. Ainakaan ketään sellaista, jonka suomen kielen taito riittäisi ohjeiden noudattamiseen.


Saattaa olla sitäkin, että Liikennevirastoa ei niin kiinnosta, koska vr saa kuitenkin osakseen haukut ja suuren yleisön vihan. Eli paine hoitaa asiat kunnolla menee väärään osoitteeseen. Uutisoinnin perusteella VR oli tällä kertaa hoitanut oman tonttinsa kunnialla.

----------


## petteri

> Tänäänkin kaupunkirataa pitkin ajettiin muita junia jonon ohi, esim. Zetaa, eli kyllä *kaikkia vaihteita käännetään pisarankin aikana poikkeuspäivinä.* Turhaa tietämätöntä horinaa tuo.


Aika vitsin murjaisit.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

Pisara on ratatunneli, joka yhdistää Ranta- ja pääradan kaupunkirataraiteet. Niillä on normaalitilanteessa itsenäinen liikennöinti nyt ja myös tulevaisuudessa. Eli Pisaran rakentamisella tai rakentamatta jättämisellä ei ole vaikutusta siihen, mitä tapahtuu kaukoliikenteen raiteilla sekä niillä kulkevien junien jakamisella vaihteiden kautta useille raiteille Helsingin asemalla.

Edellä sanotun ymmärtämisen ei luulisi olevan vaikea asia. Mutta kun Pisaran maksajiksi halutaan muu Suomi eikä Helsinki, niin poliitikoille ja julkisuudelle valehdellaan, että Pisara ratkaisee muualla Suomessa olevat rautatieliikenteen ongelmat. Ei ratkaise, eikä ratkaise Helsingissäkään olevia ongelmia, jotka vaikuttavat muualle Suomeen kulkeviin juniin.

Pikemminkin tilanne muun Suomen junaliikenteen kannalta on päin vastoin kuin väitetään, kuten Compact kirjoitti. Kun kaukojunaratojen käytössä on Helsingissä nyt 11 raidetta, junien jakaminen kaikille 19:lle raiteelle vaatii enemmän vaihteiden kääntöjä kuin nyt. Eli jos vaihteiden kääntäminen lumipyryssä on ongelma, se ongelma vain kasvaa Pisaran myötä. Tai sitten toimitaan kuten nyt, 11:llä raiteella, eikä Pisara vaikuta mitään.

Toistan siis vielä: Pisara joko heikentää kaukoliikenteen toimintavarmuutta vaihdeongelmien kanssa tai sitten Pisara ei vaikuta mitään. Missään tilanteessa Pisara ei paranna kaukoliikenteen vaihdeongelmista aiheutuvia häiriöitä.

Kaupunkirataliikenteeseen Pisaralla on tietenkin vaikutusta, koska kaupunkiratojen junat käyttävät Pisaraa. Kun junien ei tarvitse vaihtaa suuntaa ja raidetta Helsingissä, ei tarvita myöskään suunnan- ja raiteenvaihtoon liittyviä vaihteiden kääntöjä. Pyry- ja pakkaspäiville tulee tilalle uusi ongelma, kun junat ajavat joka kierroksella pakkasesta lämpimään tunneliin. Kehärata tuo tämän ongelman jo puolelle kaupunkiratojen junista.

Metron käyttäjillä on jo ollut tilaisuus nauttia tästä. Viimeistään Hakaniemessä ikkunat ovat umpihuurussa. Kosteus kertyy tietenkin kaikkialle muuallekin junan rakenteisiin ja vaikuttaa mm. jarrujen toimintaan. Pöllyäväkin lumi kostuu ja sulaa kiinni. Lumi- ja jääpaakkuja näkyy myös idän suunnan raiteella. Yksi ainoa kokkare vaihteen kielen välissä estää vaihteen kääntymisen.

Pisara ei vaikuta mitenkään myöskään Ilmalaan ja siihen, toimivatko vaihteet siellä ja saadaanko pyry-yön jälkeen junat liikkeelle. Tästäkään asiasta ei saa hiiskua nyt mitään, jotta Pisaravalehtelu ei paljastuisi.

Tuiskun ja vaihteiden kanssa on niin, että tuiskulla vaihteita ei pitäisi lämmittää sähköllä lainkaan, koska lämmitys muuttaa kevyen ja pöllyävän eli helposti harjattavan puuterilumen kosteaksi ja kiinteäksi nuoskaksi. Kun lunta pyryttää, vaihteita pitää vain puhdistaa jatkuvasti. Helpointa se on koneharjoilla, joita voittoa tavoittelevaksi yhtiöksi muuttunut VR-Yhtymä Oy innokkaasti romutti joutavina noin 10 vuotta sitten. Koneharjaus tulee kuitenkin vaikeaksi, jos ratakapasiteetti on käytetty kaupallisille junavuoroille. Silloin ei ole aikaa ajaa harjalla välissä. Eikä ole aikaa miesharjauksellekaan. Silloin esitänkin kysymyksen siitä, miksi pitää yrittää ajaa minimivuoroväliä ilman pelivaraa? Mitä jos luovuttaisiin tiheän vuorovälin mantrasta ja siirryttäisiin luotettavaan vuoroväliin?

Toinen kysymys on sitten se, mitä voisi tehdä Pisaran miljardilla näiden luotettavuusongelmien hyväksi. Kuinkahan monta katosta kriittisten vaihteiden päälle saisi miljardilla eurolla? Entä montako paikallisjunaan kytkettävää koneharjaa voisi hankkia, jotta suunnan- ja raiteenvaihtovaihteelle tullessaan junat voisivatkin itse harjata vaihteet ne ohittaessaan? Tai montako huipuunsa koulutettua harjamiestä miljardin euron vuotuisilla kahden-kolmenkymmenen miljoonan koroilla voisikaan palkata?

Ei kiinnosta, koska tunnelinrakentajat eivät hyödy näistä järjestelyistä mitään. Eikä se ole kivaa, että ratkaistaan ongelmia tehokkaasti ja pienillä kustannuksilla. On paljon kivempaa tehdä suuria kauppoja, mieluiten sellaisia, joita voi kehua Suomen suurimmiksi. Tämä tulee menemään kuten Oikoradan kanssa. Kun se haluttiin rakentaa, sanottiin, että sitten ratkeaa Keravan ja Riihimäen välin ruuhkaisuus. Mutta heti kun Oikorata saatiin valmiiksi, ryhdyttiin vaatimaan rahaa KeravanRiihimäen lisäraiteille. Jos Pisara rakennetaan, välittömästi sen jälkeen vaaditaan rahaa niiden ongelmien poistamiseen, joiden väitettiin poistuvan Pisaran rakentamisella. Saa siteerata, jos Pisara joskus tehtäisiin.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Pikemminkin tilanne muun Suomen junaliikenteen kannalta on päin vastoin kuin väitetään, kuten Compact kirjoitti. Kun kaukojunaratojen käytössä on Helsingissä nyt 11 raidetta, junien jakaminen kaikille 19:lle raiteelle vaatii enemmän vaihteiden kääntöjä kuin nyt. Eli jos vaihteiden kääntäminen lumipyryssä on ongelma, se ongelma vain kasvaa Pisaran myötä. Tai sitten toimitaan kuten nyt, 11:llä raiteella, eikä Pisara vaikuta mitään.


Heti Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin päässä tuskin käytetään 19 laituria, vaan vähemmän. Toki kun liikennettä voidaan Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen lisätä, kapasiteettiongelma plaa lisääntyvien junamäärien myötä, mutta nykyisillä junamäärillä liikennöinti helpottuu paljon. Pisaran valmistuttua Helsingin ja Pasilan välin raiteet ja vaihteet voidaan suunnitella ja osin rakentaa uusiksi ilman että koko Suomen raideliikenne menee sekaisin. Jos raiteita ei oikein voi sulkea, kuten nyt on tilanne on hyvin vaikea korjata tuota väliä luotettavamman liikennöinnin mahdollistavaksi. 




> Toistan siis vielä: Pisara joko heikentää kaukoliikenteen toimintavarmuutta vaihdeongelmien kanssa tai sitten Pisara ei vaikuta mitään. Missään tilanteessa Pisara ei paranna kaukoliikenteen vaihdeongelmista aiheutuvia häiriöitä.


Minusta vaikuttaa, että tämä ajattelematon väite voi perustua puutteelliseen ymmärrykseen luotettavista raideliikenteen liikennöintitavoista sekä Pisaran avaamista mahdollisuuksista kehittää liikennettä. Pisaran vapauttama kapasiteetti ja sen mahdollistama raiteiden sekä vaihteiden käytön uudelleenorganisointi helpottaa paljon Helsingin ja Pasilan välin liikennöintiä ja sitä kautta mahdollistaa liikenteen luotettavuuden parantamisen. Ilman Pisaraa Helsingin pää on niin turvoksissa, ettei pelivaraa lumituiskussa vaan ole. Pisaran valmistuttua on mahdollista muuttaa liikennöintiä sekä ratojen ja vaihteiden rakennetta niin, etteivät vaihteiden tukkeutumiset yhtä helposti lamauta suurta osaa liikenteestä.

----------


## hylje

Pisaran vaihtoehtoiskustannus luotettavuudessa olisi saada vaihteet olemaan jäätymättä. Montako miljoonaa ajattelet Petteri menevän laitteisiin, jotka jaksavat pitää puolitoistakertaisen ennätyslumituiskun aikana päärautatieaseman vaihteet kuivina? Venäjällä tälläiset laitteet ovat yleensä höyryä sylkeviä, ja homma toimii. Sveitsissäkin lienee omat ratkaisut valmiiksi kehitettynä.

----------


## petteri

> Pisaran vaihtoehtoiskustannus luotettavuudessa olisi saada vaihteet olemaan jäätymättä. Montako miljoonaa ajattelet Petteri menevän laitteisiin, jotka jaksavat pitää puolitoistakertaisen ennätyslumituiskun aikana päärautatieaseman vaihteet kuivina? Venäjällä tälläiset laitteet ovat yleensä höyryä sylkeviä, ja homma toimii. Sveitsissäkin lienee omat ratkaisut valmiiksi kehitettynä.


Helsingin ja Pasilan välin uusinta on suururakka, jonka yhteydessä tuollaiset laitteistot toki viimeistään syytä rakentaa. Vaihteiden kattaminen, höyrysulatus vaihteiden alta tai puhdistusrobotit ovat ainakin vaihtoehtoina. 

Helsingin ja Pasilan välin remontoinnin yhteydessä rata ja vaihteisto on syytä ryhmitellä uusiksi. Se kuinka paljon Helsingin ja Pasilan välin uusinta maksaa riippunee paljon siitä, onko Pisara valmistunut ennen kuin tuota väliä myllätään. Jos Pisara on valmistunut ja raiteita voidaan sulkea aika vapaasti 200-300 miljoonaa voi riittää tuon välin saneeraamiseen. Mutta jos ratoja korjataan tilanteessa, jossa on täysi liikenne päällä eli ilman Pisaraa, kustannukset ovat paljon suuremmat ja silti voi olla että liikennettä joudutaan karsimaan vuosikausien ajan. 

Pisara ei ole varsinaisesti edes vaihtoehto Helsingin ja Pasilan välin korjaukselle, vaan tuo väli pitää uudistaa joka tapauksessa. Jos Pisaraa valmistuu ennen tuota remonttia, Helsinki - Pasila saneeraus voidaan tehdä halvemmalla ja niin ettei liikennettä jouduta karsimaan vuosikausien ajan.

----------


## Albert

> Eikä löydy työläisiä, koska ikävä duuni ei kiinnosta.


Ketäpä esimerkiksi "ansiosidonnaisuutta" saavaa kiinnostaisi parin päivän duuni, kun siitä seuraa vaikka viikon karenssi?
Ja kuten tiedämme, ratapihalle ei kouluttamattomilla ole asiaa.

----------


## Timppak

> Tuiskun ja vaihteiden kanssa on niin, että tuiskulla vaihteita ei pitäisi lämmittää sähköllä lainkaan, koska lämmitys muuttaa kevyen ja pöllyävän eli helposti harjattavan puuterilumen kosteaksi ja kiinteäksi nuoskaksi. Kun lunta pyryttää, vaihteita pitää vain puhdistaa jatkuvasti. Helpointa se on koneharjoilla, joita voittoa tavoittelevaksi yhtiöksi muuttunut VR-Yhtymä Oy innokkaasti romutti joutavina noin 10 vuotta sitten. Koneharjaus tulee kuitenkin vaikeaksi, jos ratakapasiteetti on käytetty kaupallisille junavuoroille. Silloin ei ole aikaa ajaa harjalla välissä. Eikä ole aikaa miesharjauksellekaan. Silloin esitänkin kysymyksen siitä, miksi pitää yrittää ajaa minimivuoroväliä ilman pelivaraa? Mitä jos luovuttaisiin tiheän vuorovälin mantrasta ja siirryttäisiin luotettavaan vuoroväliin?
> 
> 
> Antero


Miten tämä vuorovälin harvennusehdotus sopii siihen että aiemmin tässä ketjussa olet väittänyt, että kapasiteetti kyllä riittää kun käytetään laitureita tehokkaammin? Esim. ajetaan paikallisjunat kahdella raiteella kääntäen. missä välissä niitä vaihteita sitten harjataan kun junia menee vaihteista 5min välein? eli nyt se sitten kapasiteetti ei riitäkään vaan vuorovälejä pitäisi harventaa kun sitä kapasiteettia ei ole huonolla kelillä.  :Laughing: 

Tuiskuava pakkaslumikin tiivistyy kovaksi kerrokseksi vaihdetta kääntäessä, mikäli vaihdetta ei putsata ennen jokaista kääntöä. Edes lumiharja ei pysty tätä kovettunutta lunta poistamaan tarpeeksi hyvin, vaan se vaatii manuaalisen poiston harjapartion toimesta. Täten koneharjojen haaveilu ratapihalle lumisateen aikaan on täysin turhaa, harjaus vain vie sen lopunkin varakapasiteetin. 

Koneharjaus soveltuu sataneen lumen ja junista tippuneiden jääpalojen poistamiseen vaihteista sateen jälkeen että vaihteen ympäristöön mahtuu taas uutta lunta taivaalta.

----------


## Count

> Heti Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin päässä tuskin käytetään 19 laituria, vaan vähemmän.


Voisi kuvitella, että ainakin nykyiset Kaisaniemen puiston vieressä olevat lähiliikenneraiteet kerättäisiin rullalle vaihteineen ja poistettaisiin tarpeettomina. Laiturit ovat kaukoliikennejunille lyhyitä eikä ainakaan ilmakuvan perusteella niitä voi edes kovin kummoisesti jatkaakaan. Liekö ne nyt sitten raiteet 1-3 jos en ihan väärin muista? Tilalle voisi värkätä vaikka fillariparkin palvelemaan Kaisaniemen kentän sekä työmatkapyöräilijöitten tarpeita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viimeisin muokkaaja kuukanko; Tänään kello 12:39. Syy: kiroilu pois


Minä en koe Jaskan kanssa rimmaavaa p-alkuista sanaa kirosanaksi. Varsinkaan silloin, kun se muodostaa yhdyssanan ja vakiintuneen käsitteen _duunin_ kanssa.




> Ketäpä esimerkiksi "ansiosidonnaisuutta" saavaa kiinnostaisi parin päivän duuni, kun siitä seuraa vaikka viikon karenssi?


Niinpä. Ja kuka on 12 tunnin varoitusajalla saatavissa tuohon varsinkin kun sillä ansiosidonnaisella taitaa tienata paremmin?




> Mutta kun Pisaran maksajiksi halutaan muu Suomi eikä Helsinki, niin poliitikoille ja julkisuudelle valehdellaan, että Pisara ratkaisee muualla Suomessa olevat rautatieliikenteen ongelmat.


Kyllä pääkaupunkiseutu maksaa Pisaransa ihan itse, vaikka rahat kiertäisivätkin ministeriön kirjanpidon kautta. Niin kuin maksaa kaiken maailman kuihtuvien pikkukaupunkien ohitusmoottoritiet ja muutkin turhakkeet, joita niillä pikkukaupungeilla ei ole varaa maksaa itse.

Se on tietysti sinänsä totta, että niiden vuosien aikana, kun Pisaraa rakennetaan, riittää pääkaupunkiseudun rahaa vähemmän noihin muun maan hankkeisiin törsättäväksi.

----------


## Albert

> Niinpä. Ja kuka on 12 tunnin varoitusajalla saatavissa tuohon varsinkin kun sillä ansiosidonnaisella taitaa tienata paremmin?


Voi olla noinkin. Mutta ansiosidonnaisella* ei sinällänsä tienaa!*

Pasilansillalta kun katselee etelään kohti Helsingin asemaa, näkee toistakymmentä tyhjää raidetta melkein milloin tahansa vuorokaudesta ja kellonajasta riippumatta.
Mikä siellä täyttää tulo/lähtöraiteet ja laiturit?
Ettei olisi vain huono suunnittelu? 

Itse en haluaisi rahoittaa Pisaraa varsinkin, jos hyöty on se, että jokin Ylivieska - Iisalmi  -juna pääsee lähtemään ajallaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta vaikuttaa, että tämä ajattelematon väite voi perustua puutteelliseen ymmärrykseen luotettavista raideliikenteen liikennöintitavoista sekä Pisaran avaamista mahdollisuuksista kehittää liikennettä.


Että taas argumentit loppuivat ja pitää alkaa kirjoittaa henkilöiden ominaisuuksista. Compact ja minä olemme selittäneet maallikonkin ymmärtämällä tavalla, ettei kaukoliikenneraiteita ajavien junien vaihteissa ajoon tule muutoksia Pisaran vuoksi, minkä perusteella on helppo ymmärtää, että vaihteisiin liittyvät vaikeudetkaan eivät poistu. Et selitä miksi, mutta väität sitten, että emme ymmärrä miten junaliikenne toimii. Millä kompetenssilla lukijoiden pitäisi uskoa sinun väitteitäsi, joille et kykene esittämään perusteluita? 




> Pisaran vapauttama kapasiteetti ja sen mahdollistama raiteiden sekä vaihteiden käytön uudelleenorganisointi helpottaa paljon Helsingin ja Pasilan välin liikennöintiä ja sitä kautta mahdollistaa liikenteen luotettavuuden parantamisen.


Mikä Pisaran vapauttama kapasiteetti? On Pisara tai ei, kaukoliikenteen raiteita on Pasilassa nykyiset viisi. Jos junat näiltä raiteilta jaetaan samaan määrään Helsingissä päättyviin raiteisiin kuin nyt, mikään ei muutu. Jos jaetaan suurempaan määrään raitetia, vaihteita on enemmän ja niihin liittyviä ongelmiakin on enemmän.




> Miten tämä vuorovälin harvennusehdotus sopii siihen että aiemmin tässä ketjussa olet väittänyt, että kapasiteetti kyllä riittää kun käytetään laitureita tehokkaammin?


Keskustellaanko nyt vaihteiden talvikunnossapidosta vai 2-raiteisen radan liikenteen suunnan kääntämisestä radan päättyessä? Ei keskustelua voi käydä niin, että poimit yhden lauseen yhdestä ja toisen toisesta keskustelusta.




> Täten koneharjojen haaveilu ratapihalle lumisateen aikaan on täysin turhaa, harjaus vain vie sen lopunkin varakapasiteetin.


Eli kun sataa lunta, ei kannata aurata eikä harjata. Jos tämä on VR-Yhtymän asenne, en ihmettele ollenkaan, ettei liikenne pelaa kun on lumisadetta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Millä kompetenssilla lukijoiden pitäisi uskoa sinun väitteitäsi, joille et kykene esittämään perusteluita?


Erityisen herkullista tämä Petterin päteminen vitsien murjaisemisista ym tässä asiassa on niille, jotka sattuvat tuntemaan Compactin ja tietävät, mitä tämä työkseen tekee. On noin niin kuin jonkinlainen uskottavuusero näiden kahden kirjoittajan viesteissä.  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Että taas argumentit loppuivat ja pitää alkaa kirjoittaa henkilöiden ominaisuuksista.


Tuo teksti on hyvin tavallista poliittista kielenkäyttöä, jos koet sen hyvin henkilökohtaisesti, en voi kuin valittaa tilannetta. 




> Mikä Pisaran vapauttama kapasiteetti? On Pisara tai ei, kaukoliikenteen raiteita on Pasilassa nykyiset viisi. Jos junat näiltä raiteilta jaetaan samaan määrään Helsingissä päättyviin raiteisiin kuin nyt, mikään ei muutu. Jos jaetaan suurempaan määrään raitetia, vaihteita on enemmän ja niihin liittyviä ongelmiakin on enemmän.


Pasilaan ollaan rakentamassa nykyistä enemmän raiteita, en helpottavat tilannetta kun Pisara vielä vapauttaa tilaa Linnunlaulusta. Nykyään suurin osa vaihteiden käytöstä tapahtuu hyvin lähellä Helsingin laitureita ja johtaa aikamoiseen ongelmakenttään kun joku vaihde ei käännykään. Kun Pisara on rakennettu ja ratajärjestelyjä kehitetty, voidaan käyttää eri vaihteita ja laitureita. Esimerkiksi jos yksi vaihde ei käänny johonkin suuntaan, voidaan käyttää toista vaihdetta, kun pelivaraa on enemmän.




> Keskustellaanko nyt vaihteiden talvikunnossapidosta vai 2-raiteisen radan liikenteen suunnan kääntämisestä radan päättyessä? Ei keskustelua voi käydä niin, että poimit yhden lauseen yhdestä ja toisen toisesta keskustelusta.


Minusta Timppak:n esittämä kysymys oli hyvin perusteltu. Jonkinlainen johdonmukaisuus eri viestien välillä olisi hyvin toivottavaa. Tuuliviiripolitiikka, jossa alkuperäiset argumentit muuttuvat aivan päinvastaisiksi toisessa tilanteessa ei herätä luottamusta.

----------


## Kaid

> Tikkurila on kaukoraiteilla ensimmäinen/viimeinen paikka, jolla on laiturit.


Ettei kuitenkin olisi Malmi? Sieltä on toki paljon huonommat vaihtoyhteydet eikä aikataulutettuja pysähdyksiä, mutta kuitenkin.

----------


## petteri

> Ettei kuitenkin olisi Malmi? Sieltä on toki paljon huonommat vaihtoyhteydet eikä aikataulutettuja pysähdyksiä, mutta kuitenkin.


Malmilla on kyllä kaukoliikennelaiturit, mutta niillä näyttää jo kasvavan vesakkoa. Ulkonäön perusteella on minusta vähän epäselvää kestävätkö laiturin reunat enää kunnolla matkustajia, ainakin aika huonokuntoiselta laituri jo vaikuttaa.

----------


## Compact

> Ettei kuitenkin olisi Malmi? Sieltä on toki paljon huonommat vaihtoyhteydet eikä aikataulutettuja pysähdyksiä, mutta kuitenkin.


Malmin kaukoraidelaiturille ei pääse ilman avaimia. Ja avaimet kenellä? Käynti laiturille on katusillalta ja aseman putkesta teljetty lukitulla portilla. Laiturin miinuspuolta on lisäksi sen mataluus eikä siellä ole laiturinäyttöjäkään. Taitaa laiturin kellokin seistä, kun ei ole kelloseppäkään sinne päässyt. Talvella laituri on tietenkin auraamatta. 

Osoitukseksi siitä, että laituria ei taideta enää koskaan käyttää, oli kun taannoin ratatöiden takia Keravan kaupunkijunat käyttivät Helsingin ja Tikkurilan välillä kaukoraiteita, ei silloinkaan pysähdytty Malmin noilla kaukoraiteilla.

----------


## Timppak

> Keskustellaanko nyt vaihteiden talvikunnossapidosta vai 2-raiteisen radan liikenteen suunnan kääntämisestä radan päättyessä? Ei keskustelua voi käydä niin, että poimit yhden lauseen yhdestä ja toisen toisesta keskustelusta.
> 
> Antero


Minä keskustelen kokonaisuudesta. Jos ensin väitetään että pisaraa ei tarvita ja perustellaan sitä sillä että asemalle voidaan ajaa junia lähes teoreettisella kapasiteetilla ja tämän jälkeen esitetään ratkaisuksi lumiongelmaan vuorovälin pienentämistä sekä harjakoneita viemään kapasiteettia raiteilta, niin kyllä näistä herää hieman kysymys mitä mieltä nyt oikeasti ollaan. Tulee hieman samanlainen olo kuin Timo Soinia kuunnellessa.  :Wink: 

Jos olet oikeasti seurannut harjapartioiden toimintaa, niin varmasti olet huomannut että harjapartiot käyttävät harjan lisäksi harjan toisessa päässä olevaa teräksistä talttaa. Tällä irroitetaan se vaihteessa oleva tiivistynyt lumi, mitä harja tai harjakone ei kykene poistamaan. Ja juuri tämä tiivistynyt lumi on se mikä estää vaihteita kääntymästä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä keskustelen kokonaisuudesta.


Niinkö? Miksi sitten sivuutat mm. kaiken sen, mitä LiVi:n raportissa kerrotaan talviongelmien syyksi? Sieltä löytyy kovin vähän sellaista, mihin vaikuttaa tunnelin rakentaminen Helsingin alle. Mutta sinä olet halunnut vakuuttaa, että tunneli ratkaisee kaiken.

Junaliikenne on kokonaisuus, johon kuuluu muutakin kuin Helsingin ratapihan vaihteet ja niiden käyttö. Voimme keskustella kokonaisuudestakin, mutta tehdään se sitten molemmin puolin eikä niin, että valikoit lauseen sieltä ja toisen täältä erillisistä keskusteluista. Eikä rajoituta keskustelemaan yhdestä Suomen rataverkon vaivaisesta osasta nimeltä Pisara.




> Jos ensin väitetään että pisaraa ei tarvita ja perustellaan sitä sillä että asemalle voidaan ajaa junia lähes teoreettisella kapasiteetilla ja tämän jälkeen esitetään ratkaisuksi lumiongelmaan vuorovälin pienentämistä sekä harjakoneita viemään kapasiteettia raiteilta, niin kyllä näistä herää hieman kysymys mitä mieltä nyt oikeasti ollaan. Tulee hieman samanlainen olo kuin Timo Soinia kuunnellessa.


Timo Soinin mainitseminenko tekee tästä kokonaisuuden?




> Jos olet oikeasti seurannut harjapartioiden toimintaa, niin varmasti olet huomannut että harjapartiot käyttävät harjan lisäksi harjan toisessa päässä olevaa teräksistä talttaa. Tällä irroitetaan se vaihteessa oleva tiivistynyt lumi, mitä harja tai harjakone ei kykene poistamaan. Ja juuri tämä tiivistynyt lumi on se mikä estää vaihteita kääntymästä.


Jospa ajattelisit tätäkin asiaa kokonaisuutena. Ongelmahan ei ole kielen ja tukikiskon väliin tiivistynyt lumi vaan se, miten ja miksi sinne on voinut lunta tiivistyä. Mietipä sitä ja jatketaan sitten!




> Tuo teksti on hyvin tavallista poliittista kielenkäyttöä, jos koet sen hyvin henkilökohtaisesti, en voi kuin valittaa tilannetta.


Henkilöiden haukkuminen ja puheiden pitäminen ilman argumentteja ja asiaa on varmaankin tavallista poliittista kielenkäyttöä. Mutta jospa pidettäisiin se erossa asiakeskustelusta.




> Esimerkiksi jos yksi vaihde ei käänny johonkin suuntaan, voidaan käyttää toista vaihdetta, kun pelivaraa on enemmän.


Kun juuri näin ei voi tehdä. Junia ei voi ajella asemalle miten sattu sen mukaan, toimiiko jossain vaihde vai ei. Eikä niitä voi ajaa asemalta poiskaan siinä tahdissa milloin saadaan vaihteita kääntymään. Junaliikenne toimii aikataulunmukaisesti, ja aikataulu tarkoittaa sekä kellonaikoja että määrättyjä raiteita. Ratapiha ei ole kuin marketin parkkipaikka, jossa ajetaan autoilla sikin sokin etsimässä tyhjää ruutua. On kovin vaikea keskustella asiapohjalta, jos keskustelija ei ymmärrä mistä keskustellaan ja esittää ratkaisuja, jotka eivät ole mahdollisia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kun juuri näin ei voi tehdä. Junia ei voi ajella asemalle miten sattu sen mukaan, toimiiko jossain vaihde vai ei. Eikä niitä voi ajaa asemalta poiskaan siinä tahdissa milloin saadaan vaihteita kääntymään. Junaliikenne toimii aikataulunmukaisesti, ja aikataulu tarkoittaa sekä kellonaikoja että määrättyjä raiteita. Ratapiha ei ole kuin marketin parkkipaikka, jossa ajetaan autoilla sikin sokin etsimässä tyhjää ruutua. On kovin vaikea keskustella asiapohjalta, jos keskustelija ei ymmärrä mistä keskustellaan ja esittää ratkaisuja, jotka eivät ole mahdollisia.


Käsitys, että junia voi ajaa vain tarkasti etukäteen tehdyn liikennesuunnitelman mukaan ilman jouston mahdollisuuksia osoittaa aikamoista perehtymättömyyttä nykyaikaiseen junaliikenteeseen. Tehokkaassa junaliikenteessä jokaista raidetta voidaan ajaa kumpaankin suuntaan, eri vaihteita voidaan käyttää joustavasti ja eri laitureiltakin voidaan liikennöidä. Erityisesti tämä pätee pääteasematyyppisessä ympäristössä.

Tämä voi tulla täydellisenä yllätyksenä, mutta nykyään Helsingin asemalla välillä juna lähtee toiselta laiturilta kuin mitä aikatauluun on merkitty ja välillä ne käyttävät jopa eri raiteita kuin on suunniteltu. Toki tuo ei ole toivottava tilanne, koska se sotkee aikatauluja, mutta kuitenkin. Toki kun Pasilan ja Helsingin väli on nykyään niin täynnä liikennettä ja vaihteistorakenne, kulunvalvonta sekä asetinlaitteisto eivät ole kovin hyvin toimivia, pelivaraa on kovin vähän eikä raide- ja vaihdevaihtoehtoja ole. 

Pisaran vapauttaessa kapasiteettia sekä raide-, vaihteisto-, asetinlaite- että kulunvalvontajärjestelmiä parantamalla voidaan Helsingin asemallakin ajaa paljon helpommin junia eri raiteita ja vaihteita pitkin. Nykyään varsin tavanomainen "odotamme raiteen vapautumista" vähenee murto-osaan. Se helpottaa ja tehostaa liikennöintiä sekä normaali- että erityisesti poikkeustilanteessa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kun Pisara on rakennettu ja ratajärjestelyjä kehitetty, voidaan käyttää eri vaihteita ja laitureita. Esimerkiksi jos yksi vaihde ei käänny johonkin suuntaan, voidaan käyttää toista vaihdetta, kun pelivaraa on enemmän.


Minkähänlaisia ratajärjestelyjen kehittelyjä mahdat tarkoittaa? Miten ne auttaisivat lumimyräkässä, jos jokin vaihde on jumissa?




> Minusta Timppak:n esittämä kysymys oli hyvin perusteltu. Jonkinlainen johdonmukaisuus eri viestien välillä olisi hyvin toivottavaa. Tuuliviiripolitiikka, jossa alkuperäiset argumentit muuttuvat aivan päinvastaisiksi toisessa tilanteessa ei herätä luottamusta.


Mielestäsi erilaisen liikennöintikäytännön ehdottaminen lumimyräkkäpäiville (joita edelleenkään ei kovin monta talvessa ole) on tuuliviiripolitiikkaa? Tähän voisi vastata vaikka toteamalla, että vähintään satoja miljoonia maksavan tunnelin rakentaminen parin vuosittaisen talvipäivän takia on suuruudenhullua. Jokseenkin yhtä reilusti valikoitua, sanoisin.

----------


## petteri

> Minkähänlaisia ratajärjestelyjen kehittelyjä mahdat tarkoittaa? Miten ne auttaisivat lumimyräkässä, jos jokin vaihde on jumissa?


Käytännössä kyse on pitkälti siitä, että Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen  Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä on kaikkein eniten kuormitetulle liikenteelle käytössä useampia raiteita ja käyttökelpoisia kulkuteitä kuin nykyään. Nykyisin junat pitää  saada oikealle raiteelle usein käytännössä yhtä vaihdeyhdistelmää ja kulkutietä käyttäen Helsingin päässä ja jos junan pitää ylittää vastaantulevan junan kulkutie, se tapahtuu samalla. Yksi tukkeutunut vaihde aiheuttaa paljon ongelmia.

Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin ja Pasilan väliä voidaan liikennöidä niin, että raiteita vaihdetaan vaihtoehtoisesti joko Helsingin asemalla tai Pasilassa. Pisaran valmistutta Päärataa pohjoisesta tulevan seuraavan junan toimiva kulkutie voidaan usein varmistaa heti edellisen junan mentyä koko matkalle Pasilasta Helsingin laiturille asti ja reagointiaikaa mahdollisiin ongelmiin tulee paljon lisää ja on mahdollista käyttää toistakin raideyhdistelmää jos kaikki vaihteet eivät ole tukossa.

Yleensä vaihdeongelma ilmenee ensin niin, että ettei vaihde käänny uuteen suuntaan, mutta heti takaisin kääntö onnistuu. Kun vaihteita ja raiteita on käytössä enemmän tulee joustavuutta  siinä, että kahden vaihdeyhteyden pitää olla tukossa, jotta juna ei pääse läpi. Lisäksi tukkeutunut vaihde on helpompi puhdistaa pysäyttämättä liikennettä kun junia on varaa ohjata toisille raiteille ja laitureille pysäyttämättä liikennettä.

Suurempi pelivara auttaa myös siinä lähteviä junia voidaan hankalassa tilanteessa helpommin tuoda odottamaan Ilmalasta lähemmäs asemaa tai jättää ne Linnunlaulun raiteille odottamaan kulkutien vapautumista Ilmalan raiteille.

----------


## hylje

Tyypillisesti käytäntöjen parantaminen on tosiaan paljon halvempaa puuhaa kuin betonin valaminen. Siksi käytäntöjen parantaminen pitää viedä kunnolla loppuun ennen kuin massiivisia tunneliprojekteja kannattaisi edes harkita. Hyvät käytännöt kannattavat silloinkin, kun massiivinen tunneliprojekti on toteutettu.

Esimerkiksi lumimyräkkäpäivien uhatessa voitaisiin suosiolla ajaa junat pidempinä runkoina harvemmin, vaikka maakuntiin matkaavat joutuisivat poikkeuksellisesti vaihtamaan junaa matkan varrella. Tai menemään linja-autolla loppumatkan, jos ylimääräisiä junarunkoja ei irtoa. Vaihtoehtoisesti voitaisiin ajaa rungot normaalikokoisina mutta silti harvemmin Helsinkiin ja loppupäihin vaihdollisina, jolloin Helsingin päässä voi olla aika täyttä. 10min tavoitevuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan on vielä matkustajalle siedettävä ja sisältäisi reippaasti pelivaraa vaikka harjavaunujen ajamiseen.

Myös runkojen koon ja määrän säätäminen voidaan minimoida, lopettaa tyystin ja/tai suorittaa riskipaikkojen ulkopuolella. Tällä saadaan Ilmalan huoltoraiteiden käyttö ja siitä johtuvat ratapihan tukkoonajamiset loppumaan, joka vapauttaa kapasiteettia esim. paljon.

Kääntöaikoja voidaan myös hioa ottamalla esikuvaksi vaikka Helsingin metron. Tästä saisi varmasti helpoiten paljon pelivaraa, kun nykyisin käännöissä menee aikaa minuuttikaupalla.

Jos palataan Pisaran tarpeeseen sitten kun esim. nämä toimenpiteet on perusteellisesti joko toteutettu tai argumentoitu nurin. En usko että tässä on edes kaikki kuviteltavissa olevat parannukset, jotka voisi tehdä edullisesti käytäntöjä muuttamalla ja pieniä investointeja tekemällä.

----------


## petteri

> Mielestäsi erilaisen liikennöintikäytännön ehdottaminen lumimyräkkäpäiville (joita edelleenkään ei kovin monta talvessa ole) on tuuliviiripolitiikkaa?


Minusta väitteissä, että kapasiteettia on vaikka kuinka paljon käytössä ilman Pisaraa vaikka lisäliikenteeseenkin ja siinä, että myöhemmin kritisoi nykyisten tiukkojen vuorovälien käyttöä, kun junat eivät talvella pysy aikatauluissa on varsin iso ristiriita.

Suomen ilmastossa junien pitää kulkea kohtuullisen luotettavasti myös huonommissa oloissa eivätkä nykyisenkaltaiset joka talviset lumisekoilut ole hyväksyttäviä. Kokonaan talviongelmista ei toki voida päästä, mutta ei voida myöskään lähteä siitä, että junaliikenne supistuu murto-osaan lumituiskussa, juuri islloin kun kysyntä on usein maksimissa ja joukkoliikenteellä olisi tilaisuus näyttää kyntensä.

----------


## kompura

> Suomen ilmastossa junien pitää kulkea kohtuullisen luotettavasti myös huonommissa oloissa eivätkä nykyisenkaltaiset joka talviset lumisekoilut ole hyväksyttäviä. Kokonaan talviongelmista ei toki voida päästä, mutta ei voida myöskään lähteä siitä, että junaliikenne supistuu murto-osaan lumituiskussa, juuri islloin kun kysyntä on usein maksimissa ja joukkoliikenteellä olisi tilaisuus näyttää kyntensä.


On varmaan hyvä muistaa sekin, että kaupunkiradat ovat matkustajavolyymiltään merkittävä osa koko Helsingin junaliikenteestä. Jo yksin se, että tämä alueellisen junaliikenteen runko saataisiin kulkemaan luotettavasti vaikeissakin oloissa olisi merkittävä parannus nykytilaan. Kun kaupunkirataliikenne toimisi luotettavasti, sitä voisi poikkeustilanteissa käyttää kaukoliikenteen häiriöiden lievittämiseen (esim. ohjaamalla matkustajat kaupunkiradan juniin Tikkurilassa, miksei myös päinvastoin).

Eikö kaupunkiratajunien puuttuminen Helsingin ratapihalta muka mitenkään helpottaisi edes lumitöiden organisointia?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minusta väitteissä, että kapasiteettia on vaikka kuinka paljon käytössä ilman Pisaraa vaikka lisäliikenteeseenkin ja siinä, että myöhemmin kritisoi nykyisten tiukkojen vuorovälien käyttöä, kun junat eivät talvella pysy aikatauluissa on varsin iso ristiriita.


Minä kyllä ymmärsin Anteron alkuperäisen viestin siten, että liikennettä tulisi harventaa vain myräkän aikana, ei koko talveksi. En tosin ihmettele, että tulkitsit kuten tulkitsit; olet aiemminkin osoittanut, että luet Anteron tekstejä kuin piru raamattua.




> Suomen ilmastossa junien pitää kulkea kohtuullisen luotettavasti myös huonommissa oloissa eivätkä nykyisenkaltaiset joka talviset lumisekoilut ole hyväksyttäviä. Kokonaan talviongelmista ei toki voida päästä, mutta ei voida myöskään lähteä siitä, että junaliikenne supistuu murto-osaan lumituiskussa, juuri islloin kun kysyntä on usein maksimissa ja joukkoliikenteellä olisi tilaisuus näyttää kyntensä.


Ovelaa sinulta käyttää tässä tilanteessa sanaa "murto-osa", koska teknisesti se toki on oikein. 99/100 on myös murto-osa (ja on väistämättä myös se osuus junaliikenteestä joka todellisuudessa ajettiin). Yleensä puhekielessä kuitenkin tarkoitetaan murto-osalla jotain muuta, eikä perjantain tilanne minusta sitä vastannut. Ja, ties kuinka monennen kerran, näitä myräkkäpäiviä ei ole talvessa niin monta, että kukaan järkevä odottaisi täydellistä varautumista niihin ja täysin normaalia liikenteen sujuvuutta. Kysyntään muuten perjantaina vastattiin ymmärtääkseni melko hyvin: Vuorovälejä oli harvennettu, mutta vapautuneita yksiköitä oli liitetty lisäkapasiteetiksi ajettaviin juniin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomen ilmastossa junien pitää kulkea kohtuullisen luotettavasti myös huonommissa oloissa eivätkä nykyisenkaltaiset joka talviset lumisekoilut ole hyväksyttäviä. Kokonaan talviongelmista ei toki voida päästä, mutta ei voida myöskään lähteä siitä, että junaliikenne supistuu murto-osaan lumituiskussa, juuri islloin kun kysyntä on usein maksimissa ja joukkoliikenteellä olisi tilaisuus näyttää kyntensä.


Talviliikenteen luotettavuuteen on käyttämättä vielä monia keinoja. Lähtien sellaisista, jotka ovat olleet aiemmin käytössä mutta joista on luovuttu. Mutta kuten kaikessa, jossain on raja sille, mitä kannattaa tehdä hyvin harvoin esiintyvien tilanteiden varalle, kuten Matkalainen totesi. Parina viime talvena sekä nyt perjantaina ilmenneet ongelmat ovat seurausta siitä, että tämä raja on VR-Yhtymän Oy-aikana asetettu erittäin matalalle. Koska talvikunnossapito maksaa, voittoa tavoitteleva osakeyhtiö on vähentänyt aurausta, aurauskalustoa sekä valmiutta vaihteiden puhdistamiseen. Ja tästä on lähtenyt käyntiin noidankehä, jossa ongelmat vaikuttavat toisiaan lisäävästi.

Ja oma soppansa on varmasti ollut organisaatiouudistus, jossa yksi valtion virasto on jaettu useisiin liiketoimintayksiköihin ja moneen virastoon, jotka kaikki käyvät kauppaa keskenään ja siirtävät vastuita ja kustannuksia mielellään toinen toisilleen. Onhan se niin helppoa pakoilla VR-Yhtymän vastuuta sanomalla, että jäätyneet vaihteet ovat Liikenneviraston päänsärky ja LiVi:stä voi sanoa, että jäätyneet vaihteet ovat talvikunnossapitoa urakoivan VR-Yhtymän päänsärky. Siis ei kenenkään vika!




> Minusta väitteissä, että kapasiteettia on vaikka kuinka paljon käytössä ilman Pisaraa vaikka lisäliikenteeseenkin ja siinä, että myöhemmin kritisoi nykyisten tiukkojen vuorovälien käyttöä, kun junat eivät talvella pysy aikatauluissa on varsin iso ristiriita.


Petteri, yksi keskusteluaihe oli se, miten tiheällä vuorovälillä voi kääntää 2-raiteisen radan liikenteen. Silloin ei kukaan asettanut ehtoa sille, millaisissa sääoloissa se tapahtuu. Et sinäkään, ei myöskään Timppak. Kumpikin keksitte tämän asian vasta nyt saadaksenne tilaisuuden herjaamiseen.

Ja jos joku olisikin asettanut sääehtoja, olisi saman tien pitänyt sopia sitten siitä, millä tavoin niihin sääoloihin varaudutaan.

Ihan vain esimerkkinä: Sovitaan, että pohditaan sitä, miten tiheän vuorovälin voi kääntää 2-raiteisella päättyvällä radalla siten, että kääntämistä ei haittaa 5 kertaa niin paha lumipyry kuin perjantaina. Siis lunta tulee ja tuiskuaa 5 kertaa enemmän. Ei muita rajoituksia kuin se, että järjestelyn pitää olla vaihtoehto Pisaralle, joka teidän kahden mielestänne on ainoa ratkaisu (näin tulkitsen kirjoituksianne).

Minun vastaukseni on, että 3 minuutin vuoroväli kääntyy ja täysin luotettavasti. Tai sanotaan, että yhtä luotettavasti kuin ajo Pisaralenkkiin kääntymään. Ratkaisu on kattaa laiturialue sekä puolenvaihtovaihteet ja niistä vielä edelleen muutama kymmenen metriä. Ei ole mikään mahdoton ratkaisu, sillä tällainen kate Helsingissä on jo pitkillä raiteilla. Minulla ei ole tietoa sen hinnasta, mutta kun hallitilaa voi rakentaa noin 1500 /m2 hinnalla, niin arvioin että kolmen päättyvän raiteen ja niiden vaihteiden kattaminen 400 metrin matkalta maksaa 7,2 M. Siis Ranta- ja pääradan kaupunkiraiteille yhteensä 15 M. On vähän halvempi ratkaisu kuin Pisara, ja toimii kaikissa säissä missä Pisarakin toimii.

Ja itse asiassa, koko Helsingin ratapihankin voisi kattaa aika halvalla Pisaraan nähden. Siis kaikki vaihteet Linnunlaulusta lähtien. Muistaakseni Linnunlaulun etäisyys Helsingistä on 1,5 km. Kattamisen hinta olisi luokkaa 100 M. Ei paha sekään, ja liikenteen luotettavuus Helsingissä kaikissa pyryissä olisi parempi kuin Pisaran kanssa. Sillä Pisara ei vaikuta mitään kaukoliikenteeseen.




> Käytännössä kyse on pitkälti siitä, että Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen  Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä on kaikkein eniten kuormitetulle liikenteelle käytössä useampia raiteita ja käyttökelpoisia kulkuteitä kuin nykyään. ...
> Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin ja Pasilan väliä voidaan liikennöidä niin, että raiteita vaihdetaan vaihtoehtoisesti joko Helsingin asemalla tai Pasilassa. Pisaran valmistutta Päärataa pohjoisesta tulevan seuraavan junan toimiva kulkutie voidaan usein varmistaa heti edellisen junan mentyä koko matkalle Pasilasta Helsingin laiturille asti ja reagointiaikaa mahdollisiin ongelmiin tulee paljon lisää ja on mahdollista käyttää toistakin raideyhdistelmää jos kaikki vaihteet eivät ole tukossa.


Et edelleenkään ymmärrä, että on ihan sama onko pyrystä kärsivä vaihde Pasilassa, Linnunlaulussa vai Kaisaniemessä. Helsingissä on nyt toista sataa vaihdetta ja tiedetään, ettei niitä kaikkia saada pidetyksi kunnossa pahassa pyryssä. Sinä esität, että asennetaan lisää vaihteita ja se on ratkaisu siihen, että vaihteet jäätyvät pyryssä!

Jonkin järjestelmän vikatiheys kasvaa, kun yksittäisten järjestelmän osien vikatiheys kasvaa tai osien määrä kasvaa. Olet siis ehdottamassa junaliikenteen häiriöiden vähentämistä lisäämällä häiriöiden esiintymistä.

Mutta koska et usko mitä kirjoitan, kehotan sinua keskustelemaan Linnunlaulun junaohjaajien kanssa näistä ideoistasi. Selvitäpä myös mikä mies Compact on ammatiltaan ja pohdi sitten omaa kompetenssiasi neuvoa häntä näissä asioissa.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Lienee Pisaran jälkeen myös edelleen olemassa Keravan kaupunkirata, jolla ajetaan "metromaisesti" palvellen Koivukylää ja siitä pohjoiseen olevia liikennepaikkoja. Ja mahtaisivatkohan nämäkin junat käyttää tuota pisaralle joidenkin mielestä pelkästään jäävää nykyistä kaupunkirataa? Vai tuleeko N:n tilalle jokin kaukoraiteita ajava pikapaikkuri Hki-Psl-Tkl, joka jollain ilveellä sitten siirtyy Havukosken erkanemisvaihteen jälkeen ennen Koivukylää sille vanhalle kaupunkiradalle? 

Eli siis kyllä niitä Pisaran/Hesan erkaantumisvaihteita Pasilan-Hesan välillä vekslataan ihan viiden minuutin välein, ja Havukoskella myös, eikä vain jossain kuvitellussa aamun/illan hallivuoroille menoissa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli siis kyllä niitä Pisaran/Hesan erkaantumisvaihteita Pasilan-Hesan välillä vekslataan ihan viiden minuutin välein, ja Havukoskella myös, eikä vain jossain kuvitellussa aamun/illan hallivuoroille menoissa.


Havukoskella ja Huopalahdessa vekslataan kuten tähänkin asti (tosin Havukosken sijaan nykyään vekslataan Tikkurilassa). Pisaraan on tarkoitus siirtää kaikki kaupunkiradan liikenne, eli en keksi mistä tuo viiden minuutin välein vekslaus tulisi Pasilan ja Helsingin välille. Ei sellaista ole sinne suunniteltu, eikä suunnitelmia ole tältä osin käsittääkseni tarkoitus muuttaa.

----------


## petteri

> Ja itse asiassa, koko Helsingin ratapihankin voisi kattaa aika halvalla Pisaraan nähden. Siis kaikki vaihteet Linnunlaulusta lähtien. Muistaakseni Linnunlaulun etäisyys Helsingistä on 1,5 km. Kattamisen hinta olisi luokkaa 100 M. Ei paha sekään, ja liikenteen luotettavuus Helsingissä kaikissa pyryissä olisi parempi kuin Pisaran kanssa. Sillä Pisara ei vaikuta mitään kaukoliikenteeseen.


Tuota isommasta summasta on varmaan kysymys, mutta sinänsä ratapihan, sen osien tai ratapätkien kattaminen on yksi varteenotettava vaihtoehto talviongelmien lieventämiseksi, joka kannattaisi selvittää. Tuossa haasteena on muun muun muassa, miten ratapiha voidaan kattaa ilman isoja häiriöitä muulle liikenteelle sekä laajan katoksen rakentaminen niin ettei sen tukirakenteiden vaatiman tilan vuoksi tarvitse vähentää nykyisiä raiteita. Toisaalta ratapihan kattamisella voitaisiin ehkä parantaa kaupunkikuvaa ja myös rahoittaa hanketta mahdollisella rakennusoikeudella katteen tai cut & cover ratkaisun päälle, jos se tehdään niin tukevana että sen päälle voidaan rakentaa. Toki raskaamman katteen tapauksessa tukirakenteiden vaatima tila kasvaa, nykyisinhän osa raiteista on rakennettu aika tiheään ja niiden väliin ei ole helppo rakentaa mitään paksumpia tolppia. 

Lisäksi pitää huomioida liikenteen sujuvuus rakennusaikana. Rakentaminen täyskäytössä olevalla laajalla voimakkaasti kuormitetulla ratapihalla on vaikeaa ja kallista, erityisesti jos raiteita ei voida järkevästi sulkea sotkematta puolen Suomen junaliikennettä, oli sitten kyse asetuslaitemuutoksista, kulunvalvonnasta, raidemuutoksista, vaihdemuutoksista, ratapihan kattamisesta tai mahdollisista cut & cover maansiirtotöistä.  Erityisesti raskaamman katteen tapauksessa vaadittaneen aikamoisia perustus- ja paalutustöitä ratapihan savikkoon ja maansiirtotöitäkin jos ratatasoa tiputetaan nykyisestä niin että Töölön ja Kaisanimen puolet saadaan paremmin yhdistettyä. 

Mutta kun Pisara rakennetaan ensin, voidaan ratapihan remonttikin tehdä helpommin, halvemmalla ja vähemmän liikennöintiongelmia aiheuttaen.

----------


## Max

> Havukoskella ja Huopalahdessa vekslataan kuten tähänkin asti (tosin Havukosken sijaan nykyään vekslataan Tikkurilassa).


Havukoskella ei kyllä liene milloinkaan vekslattu mitään, muinaisen P-junan päätepysäkki oli Hiekkaharjussa n. 3 km ennen Havukosken kaupunginosaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Havukoskella ei kyllä liene milloinkaan vekslattu mitään, muinaisen P-junan päätepysäkki oli Hiekkaharjussa n. 3 km ennen Havukosken kaupunginosaa.


Mahdoitko lainkaan lukea sulkuihin kirjoittamaani lisäystä, joka näkyy itse tekemässäsikin lainauksessa ja jonka tarkoituksena oli juurikin kertoa, että Havukoskea vastaava vekslaus tehdään nykyään Tikkurilassa?  :Smile: 

Havukoski itse asiassa helpottaa tilannetta siltä osin, että siellä käännetään vain kahta vaihdetta kun taas Tikkurilassa nykyään kolmea. Toisaalta, 5 minuutin vuoroväli luultavasti laajenee ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## Kani

> Tänään on taas päivä kun Helsingin ja Pasilan väliset kapasiteetti ja toimivuusongelmat halvaannuttavat suuren osan Suomen junaliikenteestä.


Tänään on taas päivä, kun Helsingin metron investointiprojektin ongelmat halvaannuttavat suuren osa Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenteestä.

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...jo_selvitetty/

----------


## ultrix

> Erityisen herkullista tämä Petterin päteminen vitsien murjaisemisista ym tässä asiassa on niille, jotka sattuvat tuntemaan Compactin ja tietävät, mitä tämä työkseen tekee. On noin niin kuin jonkinlainen uskottavuusero näiden kahden kirjoittajan viesteissä.


Heh  :Very Happy: 

Jos nyt unohdetaan tämä kinastelu vaihteiden putsauksesta jne., ja keskitytään miettimään, mikä keskustan alittava kaupunkirata olisi parhaiten junaliikenteen sujuvuutta ja täsmällisyyttä lisäävä, heitän pöytään vähän villimmän kortin:

Tampereen Citytunnelin.

Laitetaan joskus 2030 kieppeillä Tampereelle tulevat lähijunat keskustan alittavaan tunneliin, johon junat syöksyvät etelästä Viinikassa, idästä Järvensivun länsipuolella kolmioraiteen kohdalla ja lännestä Tipotien kohdalla. Tampereen henkilöratapihan seitsemän laituriraidetta jäisivät täysin kaukoliikenteen käyttöön, jolloin ne voitaisiin tihentää tuntitahdista jopa 30 minuutin tahtiin ja samoin lähijunat - olettaen lisäraiteiden toteutuneen Tampereelta Lempäälään ja Nokialle - voisivat kulkea jopa vartin välein.

----------


## petteri

> Tänään on taas päivä, kun Helsingin metron investointiprojektin ongelmat halvaannuttavat suuren osa Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenteestä.
> 
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...jo_selvitetty/


Huomasitko kenties, että tänään otettiin kahden päivän asennuskatkon jälkeen käyttöön metrossa käyttöön uusi asetuslaiteratkaisu. Nyt toki jonkinlaisia käynnistysvaikeuksia näyttää kyllä olevan, sellainen ei ole poikkeuksellista kun laitteistoja uusitaan perusteellisesti. Toki oli ikävää, että viikonloppuna ei ollut metrossa liikennettä ja tänään on ollut tavallista pidemmät vuorovälit. 

Junapuolella ei talviongelmissa tai asetuslaiteongelmissa ole kyse uusien laitteistojen käyttöönotto-ongelmista, vaan Helsingin pään talvi-, asetuslaite- ja turvalaiteongelmat ovat luonteeltaan jatkuvia eikä niihin näytä olevan nopeaa parannusta. Toki Pisaran myötä junapuolellekin on mahdollista saada metromaisempaa eli luotettavampaa liikennöintiä. Toki myös junaliikenteen tekniikan parantaminen on tarpeen,  junaliikenteen nykyiset asetin-, opastin- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmät eivät nimittäin tällä hetkellä sovellu kovin tiheään liikennöintiin ja niitä on syytä kehittää. Helsingin metron kulunvalvonnan uusimisesta saatavia kokemuksia kannattaakin hyödyntää myös rautateillä ja Pisaran myötä voi kaupunkiraidoillekin tulla myös mahdolliseksi  toteuttaa junaliikenteen automatisointia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Toki oli ikävää, että viikonloppuna ei ollut metrossa liikennettä ja tänään on ollut tavallista pidemmät vuorovälit.


Annas olla, jos junaliikenteessä on lumimyräkän takia myöhästymisiä ja peruutuksia, niin pitää rakentaa sadoilla miljoonilla lisää tunnelia. Sitten kun siellä tunnelissa ei kahteen päivään ajeta ollenkaan ja sen jälkeenkin liikenne takkuaa, se "toki oli ikävää". Onko tämä nyt sitä mainostamaasi tuuliviiripolitiikkaa?

----------


## petteri

> Annas olla, jos junaliikenteessä on lumimyräkän takia myöhästymisiä ja peruutuksia, niin pitää rakentaa sadoilla miljoonilla lisää tunnelia. Sitten kun siellä tunnelissa ei kahteen päivään ajeta ollenkaan ja sen jälkeenkin liikenne takkuaa, se "toki oli ikävää". Onko tämä nyt sitä mainostamaasi tuuliviiripolitiikkaa?


Minusta ei todellakaan ole hyväksyttävä tilanne, että metrossa tulee tuollaisia asennuskatkoja ja häiriöitä, niitä on syytä välttää ja erilaisia liikennehäiriöitä on syytä vähentää niin metrossa junaliikenteessä kuin raitioliikenteessäkin. Joukkoliikenteessä on myös syytä panostaa järjestelmiin ja ratkaisuihin, joilla saavutetaan hyvä liikenteen luotettavuustaso. Mutta totuuden nimessä joskus vanhentuneita laitteistoja on kuitenkin uusittava ja ratoja korjattava, mutta uusintojen ja korjausten aiheuttamat häiriöt on syytä mahdollisuuksien mukaan minimoida.

Rautateille on muuten tulossa vielä paljon isompi laitteisto vuosikausia kestävä Helsingin ratapihan asetuslaitteisto-, kulunvalvonta- raide- ja vaihteistouusinta. Yhtenä argumenttina Pisaran nopean rakentamisen puolesta puhuukin se, että nuo remontit pystytään Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen tekemään niin, etteivät ne aiheuta niin laajoja häiriöitä tai supistuksia liikenteeseen kuin jos Helsingin päähän on nykyisen tiheyksinen liikenne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhtenä argumenttina Pisaran nopean rakentamisen puolesta puhuukin se, että nuo remontit pystytään Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen tekemään niin, etteivät ne aiheuta niin laajoja häiriöitä tai supistuksia liikenteeseen kuin jos Helsingin päähän on nykyisen tiheyksinen liikenne.


Metrossa on tiheämpi liikenne kuin Helsingin asemalla ja metrossa uusitaan koko liikenteenohjausjärjestelmä. Kuitenkaan sitä varten ei tarvitse rakentaa rinnakkaista metrotunnelia, jotta tämä uusinta voidaan tehdä.

Aivan samalla tavalla voidaan remontoida Helsingin asema. Työt tehdään pääasiassa öisin, viikonloppuisin ja hiljaisen junaliikenteen vuodenaikana. Kaikkia häiriöitä ei voida välttää ja liikenteen alla työskentely aiheuttaa lisäkuluja. Mutta ne ovat marginaalisia Pisaran hintaan nähden. Ja mitä pikemmin näihin töihin ryhdytään, sen helpommin ne sujuvat. Koska Helsinkiin päättyvän liikenteen kapasiteetissa on yllin kyllin pelivaraa vielä nykyään.

Pisarasta puhuminen on tälle kaikelle vain vahingoksi. Pisara on keksitty kohta 20 vuotta sitten. Siitä lähtien on voitu lykätä Helsingin junaohjauksen ylläpitoa ja uusimista sillä verukkeella, että ei kannata, koska kohta kaikki menee uusiksi Pisaran vuoksi. Linnunlaulun asetinlaitettakin pidettiin vanhentuneena ja sen vikatiehys alkoi kasvaa. Siksi, että kohta uusittavan asetinlaitteiston huoltoa alettiin supistaa. Kun palattiin huolto-ohjelmaan, vikatiheys laski. Mutta paljastui toinen ongelma, vanhentuneet kaapelit ratapihalla. Ja taas: Niitä ei kannata uusia, jos kohta raiteisto menee muutettavaksi. Mutta raiteistomuutoksia ei kannata tehdä, kun kohta tulee Pisara.

Sitten käy kuten pari vuotta sitten, kun näiden vikojen vuoksi yksi Sm4 ajettiin vaihteessa päin ilmajohtoportaalin tolppaa. Ei sekään ilmaista ollut. Ja vahinko olisi vältetty, jos olisi pidetty laitteet ja kaapelit kunnossa. Luultavasti se olisi ollut paljon halvempaa kuin tämä Pisaran odottelu.

Pisaralle pitää löytyä liikenteelliset perusteet matkustajien palvelutasosta. Jos ei löydy, sitä ei pidä tehdä. Tai jos löytyy, mutta ne eivät ole hinnan arvoisia, sittenkään Pisaraa ei pidä tehdä. Se, että Pisaraa on ryhdytty perustelemaan kaikenlaisilla tekosyillä, viittaa valitettavasti siihen, että niitä asiaperusteita ei ole, mutta jollakulla on kauhea halu kuitenkin käynnistää miljardihanke.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Onneksi Pisara on niin laajasti vaikuttava hanke, jolla on todella jykeviä hyötyjä.,jotka kaikki yhdessä tekevät Pisara-hankkeen erinomaisen kannatettavaksi. Tässäkin ketjussa on käyty näitä  läpi, mutta listataan nyt Pisaran hyödyt.

- Kaupunkiratojen jakelun parantaminen.
- Kaupunkiratojen liikenteen luotettavuuden parantaminen.
- Junaliikenteen laajentamismahdollisuuksien turvaaminen kapasiteettia kasvattamalla.
- Kaukoliikenteen luotettavuuden parantaminen lisäämällä Pasilan ja Helsingin välistä kapasiteettia 
- Talviliikennöinnin helpottaminen ruuhkautumista helpottamalla
- Poikkeustilanteiden parempi hallinta ruuhkautumista helpottamalla
- Ratapihan remontoinnin helpottaminen

Kuten näkyy, lista on pitkä ja Pisarahankkeen hyödyt ovat erittäin merkittävät, kuten näin kalliilla hankkeella on ilman muuta syytä ollakin. Nyt vaan pitää saada nopeasti päästö aikaan ja sitten työt alkuun. Toivottavasti päätös tulee jo tämän hallituksen aikana, vaalikauden lopullahan usein käynnistellään erilaisia hankkeita.

----------


## hylje

Minä puolestani väitän samalla painoarvolla kuin Petteri, että listatut hyödyt eivät perustele Pisara-tunneleita. Edullisempia ratkaisuja löytyy jokaiseen koettuun ongelmaan, erityisesti parantamalla liikenteen käytäntöjä.

----------


## ultrix

> Onneksi Pisara on niin laajasti vaikuttava hanke, jolla on todella jykeviä hyötyjä.,jotka kaikki yhdessä tekevät Pisara-hankkeen erinomaisen kannatettavaksi. Tässäkin ketjussa on käyty näitä  läpi, mutta listataan nyt Pisaran hyödyt.
> 
> - Kaupunkiratojen jakelun parantaminen.
> - Kaupunkiratojen liikenteen luotettavuuden parantaminen.
> - Junaliikenteen laajentamismahdollisuuksien turvaaminen kapasiteettia kasvattamalla.
> - Kaukoliikenteen luotettavuuden parantaminen lisäämällä Pasilan ja Helsingin välistä kapasiteettia 
> - Talviliikennöinnin helpottaminen ruuhkautumista helpottamalla
> - Poikkeustilanteiden parempi hallinta ruuhkautumista helpottamalla
> - Ratapihan remontoinnin helpottaminen
> ...


Unohdit parhaan perustelun:
saadaan Helsinkiin kolme uutta metrolinjaa  :Wink:

----------


## petteri

> Unohdit parhaan perustelun:
> saadaan Helsinkiin kolme uutta metrolinjaa


Hyvä lisäys. Tuo sopii  hyvin lisäykseksi tuohon listaan, vaikka oikeastaan kaupunkiradat ovat jo nykyään hyvinkin metromaisia, mutta toki vaihtomahdollisuuksien parantuminen eri kaupunkiliikennevälineiden välillä ja lisäasemat keskustassa nivovat liikennevälineet paremmin yhteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä puolestani väitän samalla painoarvolla kuin Petteri, että listatut hyödyt eivät perustele Pisara-tunneleita. Edullisempia ratkaisuja löytyy jokaiseen koettuun ongelmaan, erityisesti parantamalla liikenteen käytäntöjä.


Olen samaa mieltä. Usein on niin, että asiassa voidaan saada jotain etua tekemällä jotain, mutta se jokin on niin kallista, ettei kannata. Esimerkiksi liiketoiminta perustuu yleisesti juuri tähän. Käytetään rahaa vain sellaisiin asioihin, joiden tekeminen tuottaa enemmän kuin rahaa kuluu. Ja usein vielä niin, että tuottaa tarpeeksi paljon enemmän. Siksi on tapana laskea investointien tuottoa, joka on tärkein kriteeri sille, tehdäänkö investointi vai ei.

Petterin listaa voi kommentoida vaikka näin:

*- Kaupunkiratojen jakelun parantaminen.*
Aikakustannausperiaatteella on laskettu, että rahaksi muutettu matka-aikojen lyheneminen ei ylitä Pisaran hintaa.

*- Kaupunkiratojen liikenteen luotettavuuden parantaminen.*
Helsingin päässä ongelmat poistuvat sillä samalla liikenteen rationalisoinnilla, joka voidaan tehdä ilman Pisaraa mutta on pakko tehdä Pisran kanssa. Eli ajantasauksen siirtäminen junien reittien toisiin päihin kuin Helsinkiin. Talviongelmista ja vaihteista puhuttiinkin jo edellä tässä ketjussa. Helsingin kaupunkiraiteiden kattaminen maksaa murusia Pisaraan nähden. Jopa vähemmän kuin pelkkään suunnitteluun varattu 50 M. Ja Ilmalan lumisiin vaihteisiin Pisaralla ei ole merkitystä.

*- Junaliikenteen laajentamismahdollisuuksien turvaaminen kapasiteettia kasvattamalla.*
Kaupunkiratojen kapasiteettiin Pisaralla ei ole vaikutusta. Kaukojunaraiteiden kapasiteetti ei ole vielä käytössä ja vapaata kapasiteettia on niin paljon, että on vaikea kuvitella, että se todellakin tarvittaisiin. Kuinka nopeasti olisi esim. kuviteltavissa kaukojunaraiteiden matkustajakysynnän tuplaantuminen?

*- Kaukoliikenteen luotettavuuden parantaminen lisäämällä Pasilan ja Helsingin välistä kapasiteettia* 
Luotettavuusongelmat ovat enimmäkseen muualla Suomessa tai johtuvat radoista riippumattomista syistä. Pisara ei vaikuta syihin, joiden vuoksi junat viivästyvät muualla kuin Helsingissä. Eikä vaikuta Helsinginkään viivästyksiin, koska kaukoliikenneraiteiden junat eivä Pisaraa käytä vaan käyttävät nykyisiä raiteita.

*- Talviliikennöinnin helpottaminen ruuhkautumista helpottamalla*
Talviliikenteen ongelmia ovat mm. Ilmalan auraamattomat vaihteet, junien sähkölaitteiden kasteleminen kuumalla painevedellä ja ratojen vähäinen auraus lumipöllyn vähentämiseksi. Mihinkään näistä Pisara ei vaikuta.

*- Poikkeustilanteiden parempi hallinta ruuhkautumista helpottamalla*
Mitä itse asiassa tarkoittaa ruuhkautumisen helpottaminen? Onko tarkoitus saada ruuhkautuminen syntymään helpommin kuin nyt? Niin tai näin, ensisijaisesti tietenkin on toimittava niin, että vähennetään poikkeustilanteiden määrää ja sitten pohditaan keinot siihen, miten poikkeustilanteista selvitään. Toisin päin toimiminen ei ole kovin älykästä.

*- Ratapihan remontoinnin helpottaminen*
Helsingin ratapihan remontti ei ole mahdoton ilman Pisaraa. Johan harjoiteltiin, kun puolet ratapihasta oli poissa käytöstä pari viikkoa ilmajohtoportaalin vaurion vuoksi. Tietenkin on helpompaa, jos puolta ratapihasta ei tarvita lainkaan. Mutta Pisaran hinnalla tekee varsin ihmeellisiä tilapäisjärjestelyitä.

Mutta kaikkiaan olennaisempaa on pohtia sitä, mikä on Pisaran hyöty matkustajien palvelulle ja mitä muita keinoja palvelun parantamiseksi on ja mitä ne maksavat.

Kaukojunaliikenteen ongelmien pohdinnassa voi kysyä, miten edes teoriassa voisi olla mahdollista, että 7 km:n tunneli Helsingin alla ratkaisee 6000 kilometrin rataverkon onglemat. Jos näin todella olisi, rataverkon ja liikennöinnin rakenteessa olisi jotain todella pahasti pielessä. Toisaalta, Oikoradan perusteella voi laskea, että Pisaran hinnalla saisi 100150 km. uutta nopeaa 2-raiteista rautatietä ratkaisemaan rataverkon pullonkauloja. On vaikea ajatella, että 7 km:n tunneli olisi merkittävämpi kuin 100150 km pintarataa.

Antero

----------


## Kantokoski

Tuosta paistaa keskustalaisuus niin vahvasti läpi. Mutta erämaa-Suomeen pitäisi saada satojen miljoonien tieväyliä koska 3 ihmistä käyttäisi niitä 4 kertaa viikossa.

On erittäin huolestuttavaa kun Töölönlahdelta eli Keskuspuistosta on jouduttu napsimaan aluetta raiteille ja laitureille. Ja lisääkin voisi napsia eikö totta? Kaisaniemenpuistostakin on napsittu raiteille ja laitureille. Pisaran myötähän muutama raide purettaisiin. En ymmärrä tällaista puistojen napsimista, mutta että Lääkärinkatua ei saisi rakentaa. Kyllä Tullinpuomin metsää (Laaksoa) siinä pitäisi laittaa nelisenkymmentä uutta taloa, ja korkeuttakin voi olla!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuosta paistaa keskustalaisuus niin vahvasti läpi. Mutta erämaa-Suomeen pitäisi saada satojen miljoonien tieväyliä koska 3 ihmistä käyttäisi niitä 4 kertaa viikossa.
> 
> On erittäin huolestuttavaa kun Töölönlahdelta eli Keskuspuistosta on jouduttu napsimaan aluetta raiteille ja laitureille. Ja lisääkin voisi napsia eikö totta? Kaisaniemenpuistostakin on napsittu raiteille ja laitureille. Pisaran myötähän muutama raide purettaisiin. En ymmärrä tällaista puistojen napsimista, mutta että Lääkärinkatua ei saisi rakentaa. Kyllä Tullinpuomin metsää (Laaksoa) siinä pitäisi laittaa nelisenkymmentä uutta taloa, ja korkeuttakin voi olla!


Jos olet uusi täällä niin varoitan: Tämä foorumi ei ole oikea niille jotka  haluavat keskustella siitä miten Helsingin seudun lähijuna- ja metrotarjontaa voisi parantaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos olet uusi täällä niin varoitan: Tämä foorumi ei ole oikea niille jotka  haluavat keskustella siitä miten Helsingin seudun lähijuna- ja metrotarjontaa voisi parantaa.


Eipäs kannata ruokkia turhia ennakkoluuloja. Tällä foorumilla on kyllä paljon erimielisyyttä asiasta, mutta minusta oikein hyvä foorumi siitä keskustelulle.

----------


## Nrg

> Jos olet uusi täällä niin varoitan: Tämä foorumi ei ole oikea niille jotka  haluavat keskustella siitä miten Helsingin seudun lähijuna- ja metrotarjontaa voisi parantaa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Jaa, miksei ole? Onhan foorumin nimi Joukkoliikennefoorumi. Vai liittyykö kommenttisi siihen, että "hups, hintaa tuli tuplat kuin mitä valtuustolle luvattiin, mutta tiputettiinpa ainakin kapasiteettia kolmanneksella" -tyylin tunnelihankkeet kohtaavat ankaraa kritiikkiä ja vasta-argumentointia Joukkoliikennefoorumilla? 

Tasokkaaseen keskusteluun kuuluu kyseenalaistamisen lisäksi myös vaihtoehtoiset näkemyset ja tunnelimiljardeille niitä onkin täällä varsin ansiokkaasti esitetty. Siitä ei mielestäni pidä katkeroitua, vaan enneminkin tarkistaa oma linjansa ja argumentointinsa, ja mikäli on vielä samaa mieltä kuin ennen, lyödä uudet kortit eli argumentit tiskiin. Se on keskustelua ja väittelyä se. Mielestäni on myös osattava muuttaa omaa mielipidettään huomatessaan vastapuolen mielipiteen olevan paremmin perusteltu. Olen itse, niin tämän foorumin kuin muutamalla muullakin alalla, joutunut muuttamaan mielipidettäni huomattuani omieni olevan huonosti perusteltuja ja perustuvan mielikuviin. Useimmiten simppelillä matematiikalla ja tilastoinnilla pärjää jo melko pitkälle.

Lisäksi vielä lähijunatarjonnan kehittämisestä haluaisin sanoa, että etenkin Espoon kaupunkiradalla, mutta myös osittain ELSAlla ja Klaukkalan radalla, on täällä ollut mielestäni melko laaja tuki. Ei siis oikein voi sanoa, ettei raskasraidejärjestelmiä saisi parantaa tai niistä asioista täällä keskustella. Kuitenkin jos niille hankkeille tulee poikkeuksellisen kovia hintalappuja, on aivan aiheellistakin kysyä mitä muuta sillä rahalla voisi saada aikaan. Etenkin kun täällä puhutaan hankkeista, jotka toteutetaan verorahoilla ja osittain vieläpä seudun ulkopuolisten maksamilla verorahoilla (valtionosuudet Kehärata 68,5%, Länsimetro 30% ja Pisarallekin lienee kovia paukkuja tulossa, koska "valtakunnallinen merkitys").

----------


## hylje

Olen jo sanonut tämän ainakin kerran, mutta sanotaan uudestaan: Tunnelien tekoa tulee välttää tappiin asti, koska yhden linjan tunnelia vastaava rahakasa ostaa kokonaisen verkoston pinnalla. Joukkoliikenneverkostossa on kivuliaita aukkoja erityisesti kehämäisesti, mutta myös diagonaaleissa. Näitä aukkoja ei korjata kaivamalla tunnelia sinne, missä on jo valmiiksi Suomen tihein joukkoliikenneverkko.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Lähijunien heikkoa jakelua Helsingin keskustassa saa kritisoida ja sen parantamiseksi on esitetty yksi ratkaisu joka ei ole mahdoton toteuttaa nykyisillä resursseilla. Raitioteistä ja busseista ei ole  korvaajaksi pohjois-Helsingistä, Espoosta ja Vantaalta ratojen varsilta Helsingin kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvalle liikenteelle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Yleisesti ottaen konsensus tällä foorumilla on se, että 100 km pintarataa on kivempi kuin 10 km tunnelirataa. Molempiin menee miljardi euroa.

----------


## Nrg

> Lähijunien heikkoa jakelua Helsingin keskustassa saa kritisoida ja sen parantamiseksi on esitetty yksi ratkaisu joka ei ole mahdoton toteuttaa nykyisillä resursseilla. Raitioteistä ja busseista ei ole  korvaajaksi pohjois-Helsingistä, Espoosta ja Vantaalta ratojen varsilta Helsingin kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvalle liikenteelle. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Totta kai myös nykytilanteen tulee olla arvoinnin ja kritisoinnin kohteena ja mainitsemasi ongelma junaliikenteen jakelusta on ihan todellinen. Väitän kuitenkin, että Pisaran hinnalla (aika röyhkeää muuten kyniä valtiolta kymmeniä prosentteja seudullisen ongelman ratkaisuun) rakennetaan pikaraitiotie hyvin liityntäyhteyksin Huopalahden asemalta Etelä-Haagan, Ruskeasuon, Meilahden ja Töölön kautta keskustaan, josta Hakaniemen ja Mäkelänkadun kautta Käpylän asemalle. Väittäisin jopa mututuntumalta, että halvemmaksikin tulee, mutta jakelualue laskettuna kävelyetäisyytenä pysäkeiltä, sanotaan vaikkapa usein käytetty säde 600 metriä, on moninkertainen Pisaraan verrattuna ja siihen vielä lisäksi pysäkit pinnalla ja vaihdot muihin välineisiin helppoja. Käytännössä siis U-metron ja Pisaran pinnalle rakennettu yhdistelmä kohtuullisin kustannuksin ja hyvin laajennusmahdollisuuksin.

Toki tämä jää murskaavan "ei vaan ole korvaajaksi" -argumenttisi jyräämäksi, mutta tarkalleen miksi esimerkiksi näin ei mielestäsi kannattaisi tehdä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Totta kai myös nykytilanteen tulee olla arvoinnin ja kritisoinnin kohteena ja mainitsemasi ongelma junaliikenteen jakelusta on ihan todellinen. Väitän kuitenkin, että Pisaran hinnalla (aika röyhkeää muuten kyniä valtiolta kymmeniä prosentteja seudullisen ongelman ratkaisuun) rakennetaan pikaraitiotie hyvin liityntäyhteyksin Huopalahden asemalta Etelä-Haagan, Ruskeasuon, Meilahden ja Töölön kautta keskustaan, josta Hakaniemen ja Mäkelänkadun kautta Käpylän asemalle. Väittäisin jopa mututuntumalta, että halvemmaksikin tulee, mutta jakelualue laskettuna kävelyetäisyytenä pysäkeiltä, sanotaan vaikkapa usein käytetty säde 600 metriä, on moninkertainen Pisaraan verrattuna ja siihen vielä lisäksi pysäkit pinnalla ja vaihdot muihin välineisiin helppoja. Käytännössä siis U-metron ja Pisaran pinnalle rakennettu yhdistelmä kohtuullisin kustannuksin ja hyvin laajennusmahdollisuuksin.
> 
> Toki tämä jää murskaavan "ei-vaan-voi" argumenttisi jyräämäksi, mutta tarkalleen miksi esimerkiksi näin ei mielestäsi kannattaisi tehdä?


Minä hyväksyisin varauksin sellaisen vaihtoehdon, mutta sillon sen pitää olla Mannerheimintietä pitkin huomattavasti nopeammin eli ruuhkista ja auto- ja muusta liikenteestä johtuvat  epävarmuus- ja hidastustekijät eliminoitava ja silloin raitiotiestä pitää pysäkkejä vähentää ja siirtää eri paikaan eli joko tunneliin tai Hesperianpuiston läpi. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:39 ----------




> Yleisesti ottaen konsensus tällä foorumilla on se, että 100 km pintarataa on kivempi kuin 10 km tunnelirataa. Molempiin menee miljardi euroa.


= Helsingin keskusta siirrettävä muualle?

t. Rainer

----------


## Nrg

> Minä hyväksyisin varauksin sellaisen vaihtoehdon, mutta sillon sen pitää olla Mannerheimintietä pitkin huomattavasti nopeammin eli ruuhkista ja auto- ja muusta liikenteestä johtuvat  epävarmuus- ja hidastustekijät eliminoitava


Tästä aivan samaa mieltä, ei nykyisellä meiningillä voisi edes sarkasmilla sanoa sitä pikaraitioksi.




> ja silloin raitiotiestä pitää pysäkkejä vähentää


Toki esimerkiksi Manskulla on pari pysäkkiä aivan kiinni toisissaan, joten järjestelyvaraa näiltä osin on.




> ja siirtää eri paikaan eli joko tunneliin tai Hesperianpuiston läpi.


Tätä en ymmärtänyt, mikä arvo on ratikalla Hesperian puistossa ja mihin sitä tunnelia nyt oikein tarvitaan?

----------


## late-

> Osoitukseksi siitä, että laituria ei taideta enää koskaan käyttää, oli kun taannoin ratatöiden takia Keravan kaupunkijunat käyttivät Helsingin ja Tikkurilan välillä kaukoraiteita, ei silloinkaan pysähdytty Malmin noilla kaukoraiteilla.


Minusta kannattaisi todella harkita Malmin kaukoliikennelaitureiden kunnostamista käyttökuntoon. Silloin Ilmalaan syystä tai toisesta ajettavan junan matkustajat pääsisivät pykälähän lähemmäs keskustaa ennen pakollista junan vaihtoa. Joustavuutta saataisiin myös lisää näihin kaukoraiteilla ajamisiin. Varmasti on mahdollista tehdä ratkaisu, jossa laiturit suljetaan normaalitilanteessa ja avataan sähköisesti tarpeen mukaan. Tai laitureilla olisi vain poistumisportit normaalisti ja sisäänmenoportit pitäisi avata erikseen. Jos lentorata joskus rakennetaan nopeimmille junille, taajamajunia voisi pysähtyä Malmilla normaalistikin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:40 ----------




> Tai sitten toimitaan kuten nyt, 11:llä raiteella, eikä Pisara vaikuta mitään.


Ei aivan. Ketjussa on jo mainittu, että vilkkaan liikenteen takia vaihteiden puhdistajien on vaikeaa työskennellä ruuhka-aikoina. Erityiseti näin käy, kun on nollanäkyvyys. Koneita sekaan ei nykykäsityksen mukaan mahdu lainkaan. Jos kaupunkiraiteiden vilkas liikenne poistetaan ratapihan reunoilta, jäljelle jääviin vaihteisiin on olennaisesti helpompaa päästä käsiksi ja siivottavaa on vähemmän. Tilaa saattaa löytyä myös koneiden seisontapaikoille ratapihan keskeltä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:40 ----------




> Aikakustannausperiaatteella on laskettu, että rahaksi muutettu matka-aikojen lyheneminen ei ylitä Pisaran hintaa.


Aikakustannusperiaatteella Raide-Jokerin hyödyt hädin tuskin ylittävät kustannukset. Kuitenkin minä ja monet kaavoittajat uskovat vahvasti Raide-Jokerin tuovan suuria kaupunkirakenteellisia hyötyjä, joita nykyisellä laskentamenetelmällä ei saada kuvattua. Voisiko Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuuden parantumisella olla muita hyötyjä kuin oletetun vakiokehityksen mukaiset aikahyödyt? Vastoin yleistä käsitykstä keskustaakin on varaa tivistää ja toisaalta hyvin jakelevaan junajärjestelmään voitaisiin järjestää liityntää sellaisista HSL-alueen ulkopuolisista paikoista, joissa joukkoliikenteen tarjonta on nyt erittäin heikko.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei aivan. Ketjussa on jo mainittu, että vilkkaan liikenteen takia vaihteiden puhdistajien on vaikeaa työskennellä ruuhka-aikoina. Erityiseti näin käy, kun on nollanäkyvyys. Koneita sekaan ei nykykäsityksen mukaan mahdu lainkaan. Jos kaupunkiraiteiden vilkas liikenne poistetaan ratapihan reunoilta, jäljelle jääviin vaihteisiin on olennaisesti helpompaa päästä käsiksi ja siivottavaa on vähemmän. Tilaa saattaa löytyä myös koneiden seisontapaikoille ratapihan keskeltä.


Epäilen tämän ajatuksen toimivuutta. Jos sama määrä junia käyttää suurempaa määrää vaihteita, yhden vaihteen käyttötiheys laskee jolloin vaihteen harjaamiseen kahden junan välillä jää enemmän aikaa. Teoriassa. Käytännössä kuitenkin on aina ensimmäinen vaihde, jonka käyttötiheys ei laske. Jos siis vaihteen käyttötiheys ei riitä vaihteen harjaamiseen, tätä ensimmäistä vaihdetta ei voi kääntää. Silloin ensimmäiseksi vaihteeksi muodostuu seuraava vaihde, ja senkin käyttötiheys on siten liian suuri, eikä sitäkään ehditä harjata, jolloin sitä ei voi käyttää. Niinpä kolmannesta vaihteesta tulee ensimmäinen vaihde, jonka käyttötiheys on liian suuri jne.

Eli joko vaihteita voidaan käyttää tai sitten ei. Käytössä olevien vaihteiden määrän lisääminen ei vähennä vaihteen puhtaanapidon ongelmaa. Päin vastoin, se lisää tätä ongelmaa, koska puhtaana pidettäviä vaihteita on enemmän.

Ainoa ratkaisu on, että lumen tuloon ja vaihteen toimivuuteen on jokin menettely, ja ratapihan toiminta suunnitellaan sen menettelyn mukaan. Ensimmäisestä vaihteesta lähtien.

Tätä voi verrata vaikka lentokentän kiitorataan. Siihen ei voi laskeutua enempää koneita kuin minkä kiitoradan lumihuolto sallii. Lentoaseman porttien määrän lisääminen ei auta.




> Aikakustannusperiaatteella Raide-Jokerin hyödyt hädin tuskin ylittävät kustannukset. Kuitenkin minä ja monet kaavoittajat uskovat vahvasti Raide-Jokerin tuovan suuria kaupunkirakenteellisia hyötyjä, joita nykyisellä laskentamenetelmällä ei saada kuvattua. Voisiko Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuuden parantumisella olla muita hyötyjä kuin oletetun vakiokehityksen mukaiset aikahyödyt? Vastoin yleistä käsitykstä keskustaakin on varaa tivistää ja toisaalta hyvin jakelevaan junajärjestelmään voitaisiin järjestää liityntää sellaisista HSL-alueen ulkopuolisista paikoista, joissa joukkoliikenteen tarjonta on nyt erittäin heikko.


En pidä aikakustannushyötyjen laskemista relevanttina menettelynä verrata Pisaraa ja Raidejokeria. Pisaraa tai sille vaihtoehtoisia ratkaisuja voi aikakustannusmenetelmällä vertailla, mutta silloinkaan ei ole mieltä verrata aikakustannuksia ja hankkeiden hintoja, ainoastaan vaihtoehtojen hintoja keskenään. Näin siksi, että kun aikakustannukset kuvaavat kiinteistöjen arvoja, ajalla ei voi olla samaa arvoa Raidejokerin reitillä ja kantakaupungissa, koska kiinteistöilläkään ei ole näillä alueilla samaa arvoa.

Toisaalta, Raidejokerin reitillä on suuria maankäytön tehostamisen mahdollisuuksia. Pisaran kolmen aseman ympäristössä ei ole. Keskustan alueen ainoa maankäytön lisääntyminen tapahtuu tällä hetkellä Töölönlahdella, jonka saavutettavuutta Pisara heikentää. Stadionin ympäristössä on kyllä paljon rakentamatonta maata ja jalkapalloseura onkin nähnyt siellä tilaisuuden ansaita omaisuuksia veronmaksajien kustantaman rautatieaseman avulla. Mutta vaikka jalkapalloseuran hanke toteutuisikin, ja sen tuotot käytettäisiin Pisaran maksamiseen, niin tuskin ne siihen riittäisivät. Tai mistä minä tiedän, miten mielettömiä kerrosaloja haaveillaan, mutta arvelen, että ihmiset loppuvat kesken Pisaran kustanatamiseksi.

Minusta Pisaran kohdalla pitäisi kyetä osoittamaan, että juuri se tuottaa eniten hyötyjä siitä, että Töölön, ydinkeskustan ja Hakaniemen saavutettavuus rautateitse lisääntyy nykyisessä rakennuskannassa ja niissä olevissa toiminnoissa. Ja että näiden hyötyjen määrä vastaa Pisaran kustannuksia ja sen muualle aiheuttamia haittoja. Samalla tavalla pitäisi arvioida myös Pisaran vaihtoehtoja, kuten pintaliikenteen modernisointia tai erityistä tehostamista. Mukaanlukien myös ratkaisut, joissa radikaalisti puututaan autoiluun.

Jos tällaisessa vertailussa sitten tulee tulos, jonka mukaan pintaliikenteen tehostaminen ei tuota hyötyjä niin paljon kuin Pisara, mutta molempien hyödyt ovat suuremmat kuin kustannukset ja haitat, tulos on esitettävä päättäjille (=poliitikot valtuustossa ja lautakunnissa), jotta he tekevät arvovalinnan siitä, mikä erilaisista mahdollisista ratkaisuista toteutetaan.

Tässä asiassa on vain kolme ongelmaa:
Pisaralle vaihtoehtoisia pintaliikenneratkaisuja ei edes haluta tutkia, sillä nehän ovat uhka hyvin lobatulle Pisara-konsensukselle.Ei ole olemassa luotettavaa menetelmää hyötyjen arvioimiseksi. Eikä näytä olevan kovin suurta innostusta sellaisen kehittämiseenkään. Onhan jo onnistuttu esittämään yksi tapa osoittaa Pisara hyödylliseksi, ja siihen kohdistunut kritiikki on vaiennettu.Poliitikot eivät halua tehdä arvovalintoja, vaan mieluummin he muodostavat kantansa mielikuvien ja mielihalujen sekä lobbauksen perusteella. Sen jälkeen tavoite on vain etsiä tukea ennalta valmiille kannalle.
Näiden ongelmien ratkaiseminen ei ole kallista, mutta ratkaisematta jättäminen tulee kyllä erittäin kalliiksi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Eli joko vaihteita voidaan käyttää tai sitten ei. Käytössä olevien vaihteiden määrän lisääminen ei vähennä vaihteen puhtaanapidon ongelmaa. Päin vastoin, se lisää tätä ongelmaa, koska puhtaana pidettäviä vaihteita on enemmän.
> 
> Ainoa ratkaisu on, että lumen tuloon ja vaihteen toimivuuteen on jokin menettely, ja ratapihan toiminta suunnitellaan sen menettelyn mukaan. Ensimmäisestä vaihteesta lähtien.


Tuossa olet ihan oikeassa. Pisaran rakentamisen jälkeen tuo onnistuu mukavasti. Se tapahtuu niin, että Pasilan aseman pohjoispuolella on nykyisestiä kehitetyt vaihderyhmät, joilla junia jaetaan Pasilan aseman raiteille. Ne katetaan. Pasilan aseman eteläpuolelle on myös kehitetyt vaihderyhmät, joilla junat jaetaan Helsingin aseman laitureille. Ne katetaan myös.  Kyse on kahdesta aika lyhyistä alueesta keskellä rata-alueita, joten kattaminen onnistuu edullisesti ja ilman NIMBYjen huomioimista. 

Vähän yksinkertaistettuna jatkossa Helsingin ratapihalla ei lumituiskussa yleensä käytetä paljonkaan vaihteita, vaan junien raidesiirrot pyritään tekemään joko Pasilan pohjois- tai eteläpuolella olevilla katetuilla vaihdealueilla. Toki jonkin verran vaihteita voidaan käyttää Helsingin päässä, mutta niiden puhtaanapito onnistuu paljon nykyistä helpommin, kun Helsingin päässä raiteilla on jo pitempi vuoroväli.

Miksi tämä ratkaisu ei nykyään onnistu? Siksi että se syö kapasiteettia eikä Linnunlaulussa ole tuollaista järjestelyä varten riittävästi raiteita. Pisara mahdollistaa tämän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossa olet ihan oikeassa. Pisaran rakentamisen jälkeen tuo onnistuu mukavasti. Se tapahtuu niin, että Pasilan aseman pohjoispuolella on nykyisestiä kehitetyt vaihderyhmät, joilla junia jaetaan Pasilan aseman raiteille. Ne katetaan. Pasilan aseman eteläpuolelle on myös kehitetyt vaihderyhmät, joilla junat jaetaan Helsingin aseman laitureille. Ne katetaan myös.  Kyse on kahdesta aika lyhyistä alueesta keskellä rata-alueita, joten kattaminen onnistuu edullisesti ja ilman NIMBYjen huomioimista. ... 
> 
> ... Miksi tämä ratkaisu ei nykyään onnistu? Siksi että se syö kapasiteettia eikä Linnunlaulussa ole tuollaista järjestelyä varten riittävästi raiteita. Pisara mahdollistaa tämän.


Riittää kattaa ne vaihteet, jotka jakavat kaukoliikenneratojen liikenteen Helsingin aseman raiteille Linnunlaulun ja Helsingin välissä. Ja sen voi tehdä ilman Pisaraa. Ja riippumatta siitä, tehdäänkö Pisara vai ei. Eikä se myöskään estä Pisaran tekemistä.

Ei ole mitään syytä jakaa näitä vaihteita kolmeen paikkaan, kun sama asia voidaan hoitaa yhdessäkin paikassa. Eikä Pasilan pohjoispuolelle edes voi rakentaa vaihteita, joiden kautta voisi ajaa junia kaukoliikenneraiteiden välillä. Ja miksi edes pitäisi voida ajaa kaukoliikenneraiteiden välillä? Jos molemmilla radoilla on kapasiteetti käytössä, ei voi ajaa junia radalta toiselle. Pasila on läpiajettava asema kuten liikennepaikat Pasilasta länteen ja pohjoiseen. Ei ole mitään syytä, miksi junia pitäisi sotkea keskenään ennen Pasilaa.

Lisäksi ehdotuksesi mukaan ei voida eikä aiota tehdä, koska nykyiset kaupunkiratojen päättyvät raiteet halutaan pitää vararaiteina sitä varten, että Pisarassa tulee häiriö. Tuntuu toki melkoiselta tuhlaukselta, mutta siltähän koko Pisara tuntuu.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Riittää kattaa ne vaihteet, jotka jakavat kaukoliikenneratojen liikenteen Helsingin aseman raiteille Linnunlaulun ja Helsingin välissä. Ja sen voi tehdä ilman Pisaraa. Ja riippumatta siitä, tehdäänkö Pisara vai ei. Eikä se myöskään estä Pisaran tekemistä.


En usko että tuohon paikkaan saa rakentaa mitä vaan. Satojen miljoonien cut & cover tyyliselle ratkaisulle, jossa ratapiha jää laajalta osin kokonaan peittoon ei varmaan ole muita esteitä kuin rakentamisen vaikeus ilman Pisaran rakentamista ja mahdollinen raiteiden määrän vähentyminen katteen tukirakenteiden vuoksi, jolloin ei pärjätä ilman Pisaraa. Mutta kevyttä peltihallia tuohon ei kansallismaisemaan voi kaupunkikuvallisista syistä tehdä. Pasilan ympärillä taas ei ole noin ankaria reunaehtoja kattamiselle.




> Ei ole mitään syytä jakaa näitä vaihteita kolmeen paikkaan, kun sama asia voidaan hoitaa yhdessäkin paikassa. Eikä Pasilan pohjoispuolelle edes voi rakentaa vaihteita, joiden kautta voisi ajaa junia kaukoliikenneraiteiden välillä. Ja miksi edes pitäisi voida ajaa kaukoliikenneraiteiden välillä? Jos molemmilla radoilla on kapasiteetti käytössä, ei voi ajaa junia radalta toiselle. Pasila on läpiajettava asema kuten liikennepaikat Pasilasta länteen ja pohjoiseen. Ei ole mitään syytä, miksi junia pitäisi sotkea keskenään ennen Pasilaa.


Miksi Pasilan pohjoispuolelle ei voida rakentaa lisää vaihteita? Pasilaan ollaan rakentamassa ja suunnittelemassa lisää laitureita.  Jos vaihteiden rakentaminen on mahdotonta, uusien laitureiden käyttäminen on kovin vaikeaa, kun niille ei voida rakentaa tarvittavia raideyhteyksiä.  Koska junia jaetaan aiempaa useammilla laitureille Pasilassa, uusien laitureiden käyttö edellyttää uusia vaihteita ja ne kuten osa vanhoistakin olisi syytä kattaa.




> Lisäksi ehdotuksesi mukaan ei voida eikä aiota tehdä, koska nykyiset kaupunkiratojen päättyvät raiteet halutaan pitää vararaiteina sitä varten, että Pisarassa tulee häiriö. Tuntuu toki melkoiselta tuhlaukselta, mutta siltähän koko Pisara tuntuu.


Kuka haluaa pitää ne vararaiteina, joita ei käytetä? Minusta jotenkin vaikuttaa, että olet ymmärtänyt Pisarahankkeen suunnitelmat hyvin luovasti.

----------


## hezec

> Kuka haluaa pitää ne vararaiteina, joita ei käytetä?


Ilmeisesti joku asioista päättävä henkilö. Antero osannee vastata tarkemmin, mutta...



> *Väheneekö laiturien määrä päärautatieasemalla?*
> 
> Ei todennäköisesti.


(Lähde)

----------


## Antero Alku

> En usko että tuohon paikkaan saa rakentaa mitä vaan. Satojen miljoonien cut & cover tyyliselle ratkaisulle, jossa ratapiha jää laajalta osin kokonaan peittoon ei varmaan ole muita esteitä kuin rakentamisen vaikeus ilman Pisaran rakentamista ja mahdollinen raiteiden määrän vähentyminen katteen tukirakenteiden vuoksi, jolloin ei pärjätä ilman Pisaraa. Mutta kevyttä peltihallia tuohon ei kansallismaisemaan voi kaupunkikuvallisista syistä tehdä. Pasilan ympärillä taas ei ole noin ankaria reunaehtoja kattamiselle.


Kuka on ehdottanut peltihallia? Onhan yksi sellainen Marskin patsaan vieressä...  :Smile:  , mutta leikki sikseen. Rautatieasemalle rakennettin vuosituhannen vaihteessa kate, eikä sen vuoksi tarvinnut vähentää raiteita. Ehdotithan itsekin katteen rakentamista samaan paikkaan. Miksei se ei käy minun ehdotuksenani?




> Miksi Pasilan pohjoispuolelle ei voida rakentaa lisää vaihteita? Pasilaan ollaan rakentamassa ja suunnittelemassa lisää laitureita.


Koska siellä ei ole tilaa. Pasilan laitureita ei voi lyhentää tekemään tilaa Ranta- ja pääradan välisille vaihdekujille. Pohjoisemmaksi vaihdekujia ei voi laittaa, kun ratalinjat erkanevat toisistaan ja tulee vastaan mm. Hjalliksen areena.

Pasilaan on tulossa yksi raide länsipuolelle. Sille tulee yhteys vain Rantaradan puolelta. Katso raidekaaviota tältä sivulta.




> Kuka haluaa pitää ne vararaiteina, joita ei käytetä?


He, jotka Pisaraa suunnittelevat. Näet ne raiteet siitä kuvasta, jonka juuri linkkasin. Kuva on poimittu Pisaran yleissuunnitelmasta vuodelta 2011. Kuvasta näet myös suunnitellut raideyhteydet. Tosin jos minulta kysytään, niin korjaisin ehdottomasti itäisten raiteiden pullonkaulan, joka kuvassa näkyy raiteesta 5 oikealle mentäessä.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Pasilaan ollaan rakentamassa ja suunnittelemassa lisää laitureita.  Jos vaihteiden rakentaminen on mahdotonta, uusien laitureiden käyttäminen on kovin vaikeaa, kun niille ei voida rakentaa tarvittavia raideyhteyksiä.  Koska junia jaetaan aiempaa useammilla laitureille Pasilassa, uusien laitureiden käyttö edellyttää uusia vaihteita ja ne kuten osa vanhoistakin olisi syytä kattaa.


Vaihdeyhteyksien kannalta se lisäraide tulee Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteille. Nykyisestä 5B:stä tulee täysiverinen Pääradan laituriraide, neljäs sellainen. Kaikkien muiden raiteiden käyttötarkoitus muljahtaa pykälän verran länteen, jonne sitten rakennetaan uusi laituriraide. Tai näin ainakin suunnitelman mukaan, suunnitelmathan voivat toki elää vielä.

Tällä hetkellä siis Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden liikenne jaetaan Pasilassa kolmelle laituriraiteelle: 3, 4 ja 5. Näistä nelosta voidaan käyttää, ja käytetäänkin molempien suuntien liikenteeseen. Kolmosta ja vitosta ei voi, sillä aseman molemmin puolin vaihdeyhteydet - jotka siis muodostavat tavallaan W-kirjaimen - eivät tätä mahdollista. Näin ollen aktiivisessa käytössä käännellään kolmea vaihdetta sekä aseman pohjois- että eteläpuolella. Yhteensä kuutta vaihdetta.

Noh, nyt kun molemmat suunnat saavat omat kaksi laituriraidettaan, niin normaalisti käänneltävien vaihteiden lukumäärä putoaakin neljään. Tässä tapauksessa laituriraiteiden lisääminen itse asiassa vähentääkin normaalisti käänneltävien vaihteiden määrää!

Eri suuntien raiteiden väliset vaihteet luultavasti jää ainakin osittain olemaan, mutta niitä tarvittaneen vain satunnaisten tukkeiden kiertämiseen, jolloin muutoinkin liikenne menee väkisinkin tukkoon. Normaalitilanteessa ei liene koskaan tarvetta ajattaa Pasilaan kolmea Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden junaa samaan suuntaan samaan aikaan.

----------


## petteri

> Koska siellä ei ole tilaa. Pasilan laitureita ei voi lyhentää tekemään tilaa Ranta- ja pääradan välisille vaihdekujille. Pohjoisemmaksi vaihdekujia ei voi laittaa, kun ratalinjat erkanevat toisistaan ja tulee vastaan mm. Hjalliksen areena.
> 
> Pasilaan on tulossa yksi raide länsipuolelle. Sille tulee yhteys vain Rantaradan puolelta. Katso raidekaaviota tältä sivulta.
> 
> 
> He, jotka Pisaraa suunnittelevat. Näet ne raiteet siitä kuvasta, jonka juuri linkkasin. Kuva on poimittu Pisaran yleissuunnitelmasta vuodelta 2011. Kuvasta näet myös suunnitellut raideyhteydet. Tosin jos minulta kysytään, niin korjaisin ehdottomasti itäisten raiteiden pullonkaulan, joka kuvassa näkyy raiteesta 5 oikealle mentäessä.


Nuo kuvat ovat Pasilan raideratkaisujen osalta epätarkkoja ja vanhentuneita. Kuten tlajunen kertoi, pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteille on bn nyt tulossa neljä laituria Pasilaan. Noiden käyttöön tarvitaan yleensä neljää vaihdetta, joiden kattaminen Pasilan aseman pohjoispuolella on hyvin tärkeää. Tuon jälkeen Helsingin ja Pasilan väliä voidaan liikennöidä niin, että pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteille on neljä raidetta koko matkan Helsingin asemalle asti. Se vähentänee pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden talviliikenteen häiriöitä merkittävästi, varsinkin jos myös Pasilan eteläpuolelle rakennetaan katettu vaihdealue. Toki samalla nykyään varikkoliikenteelle varattujen raiteiden käyttö muuttuu, niin, että niitä voidaan käyttää paremmin myös muuhun liikenteeseen.

Toki jo nuo vaihteiden muutokset ja kattamiset on ilman muuta syytä tehdä jo ennen Pisaran valmistumistakin. Vaikka vasta Pisara poistaa kapasiteettipulmat kokonaan, vaihdejärjestelyjä ja liikennöintiä parantamalla sekä kriittisiä vaihteita kattamalla voidaan tilannetta parantaa jo ennen Pisaran valmistumistakin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nuo kuvat ovat Pasilan raideratkaisujen osalta epätarkkoja ja vanhentuneita. Kuten tlajunen kertoi, pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteille on bn nyt tulossa neljä laituria Pasilaan.


Kyllä nuo kuvat ovat juuri siten piirretty, kuten asiat on ilmeisesti tarkoitus toteuttaa. Se mitä kerroin, ei ole ristiriidassa kuvan kanssa. Osa kuvan vaihdeyhteyksistä liittyy Pasilan tavararatapihan yhteyksiin (Autojunia varten, ovat jo rakennettu), ja raiteiden 4 ja 5 välinen vaihdeyhteys aseman pohjoispuolella on ilmeisesti epähuomiossa väritetty punaiseksi, mitään tarvettahan normaalitilanteessa tuolle yhteydelle ei ole.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä nuo kuvat ovat juuri siten piirretty, kuten asiat on ilmeisesti tarkoitus toteuttaa. Se mitä kerroin, ei ole ristiriidassa kuvan kanssa. Osa kuvan vaihdeyhteyksistä liittyy Pasilan tavararatapihan yhteyksiin (Autojunia varten, ovat jo rakennettu), ja raiteiden 4 ja 5 välinen vaihdeyhteys aseman pohjoispuolella on ilmeisesti epähuomiossa väritetty punaiseksi, mitään tarvettahan normaalitilanteessa tuolle yhteydelle ei ole.


Minusta tuo kaupunkiliikenne.netin  kaavio siinä mielessä vanhentumassa, että kaksi uutta raidetta Pasilan aseman itäreunassa mitä todennäköisimmin tulevat toteutukseen samalla kuin Pisarakin osana muita Helsingin ja Pasilan välin parannustöitä, nuohan eivät ole kovin suuri kustannus ja ne lisäävät kapasiteettia merkittävästi.  Silloin pääradan kaukoliikenteelle on Pisaran valmistuttua neljä raidetta Pasilasta Helsingin asemalle ja sen lisäksi ns. varikkoraiteet, joita pitkin voidaan myös liikennöidä Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä, kunhan vaihteet ja asetuslaitteet saadaan kuntoon. Pisaran suunnitelmissa kaikki tulevat raidemuutokset eivät vielä näy, koska Helsingin ratapihan uudistusprojekti polkaistu käyntiin vasta vähän aikaa sitten.

Pisaran ja ratapiharemonttien mahdollistama järjestely, jossa junia voidaan paljon nykyistä paremmin siirtää raiteilta toisille sekä Helsingin ratapihalla että Pasilassa helpottaa paljon liikennöintiä. Mm. varikolta tulossa olevat junat voidaan usein ajaa oikealle raiteelle jo Pasilassa  ja käyttää hyödyksi sitä, että Pasilan asemalla junat pysähtyvät joka tapauksessa, samoin varikolle menossa olevat junat voidaan siirtää pois laitureista odottamaan vapautuvaa kulkutietä Pasilan ja Helsingin välille. Toki kriittisten vaihteiden kattaminen on myös hyvin tärkeää ja osa muutoksista voidaan toteuttaa jo ennen Pisaraakin.

----------


## late-

> Käytännössä kuitenkin on aina ensimmäinen vaihde, jonka käyttötiheys ei laske.


Kyse ei ole pelkästään yksittäisistä vaihteista, vaan puhdistushenkilökunnan mahdollisuuksista päästä varmasti turvaan junien alta. Nollanäkyvyydellä henkilöstön pitää olla paikassa, jossa junan alle ei voi jäädä. Täydellä ratapihalla näitä paikkoja on rajallisesti. Jos ratapihan reunoilta poistetaan vilkasta liikennettä ja vastaavat raiteet, ratapihan reunalta on selvästi lyhyempi ja helpompi matka kaukoliikenteen vaihteille.




> Toisaalta, Raidejokerin reitillä on suuria maankäytön tehostamisen mahdollisuuksia. Pisaran kolmen aseman ympäristössä ei ole.


Maankäytön tehostamismahdollisuuksien arviointi on haastavaa. Pisaran asemien läheisyydessä neliöt ovat niin arvokkaita, että kalliitakin ratkaisuja voidaan harkita, jos arvo kasvaa. Esimerkiksi Fennia-kortteli oli tunnetusti valmis jo parikymmentä vuotta sitten, mutta silti sinne lisättiin jälkikäteen kokonainen elokuvateatteri ja puolet kasinosta maan alle. Stockmann oli myös valmis, mutta arvon noustessa riittävästi pysäköinti ja huolto siirrettiin kallioon ja kellarista ja ullakolta löytyi tuhansia neliöitä lisätilaa. Hietalahden telakan lähelle Merikortteliin on puolestaan esitetty 16-kerroksista kerrostaloa valmiin umpikorttelin sisäpihalle. Yleensä ratkaisuja löytyy, jos kannustimet ovat riittävät.

Pisaran hyödyt kertyvät tietenkin keskustan kolmen aseman lisäksi myös kaikkien muiden asemien ympärillä, kun niiden suorat yhteydet parantuvat. Näistäkin löytyy lähes varmasti mahdollisuuksia kehittää maankäyttöä. Varsinkin niissä paikoissa, joita palvelee lisäksi poikittainen yhteys. Kolmannella tasolla tulevat ne mainitsemani alueet, joilla on nyt olematon joukkoliikenteen palvelu, mutta jatkossa edes siedettävä palvelu liitynnällä hyvän jakelun runkoon. Tämä ei ole ihanteellista joukkoliikennettä, mutta seudun nykyisellä (peruuttamattomalla) maantieteellisellä laajuudella näitäkin alueita väistämättä jää. Heikkokin on tyhjää parempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maankäytön tehostamismahdollisuuksien arviointi on haastavaa. Pisaran asemien läheisyydessä neliöt ovat niin arvokkaita, että kalliitakin ratkaisuja voidaan harkita, jos arvo kasvaa. Esimerkiksi Fennia-kortteli oli tunnetusti valmis jo parikymmentä vuotta sitten, mutta silti sinne lisättiin jälkikäteen kokonainen elokuvateatteri ja puolet kasinosta maan alle. Stockmann oli myös valmis, mutta arvon noustessa riittävästi pysäköinti ja huolto siirrettiin kallioon ja kellarista ja ullakolta löytyi tuhansia neliöitä lisätilaa. Hietalahden telakan lähelle Merikortteliin on puolestaan esitetty 16-kerroksista kerrostaloa valmiin umpikorttelin sisäpihalle. Yleensä ratkaisuja löytyy, jos kannustimet ovat riittävät.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Nämä ovat hyviä esimerkkejä valmiin kaupunkirakenteen lisärakentamisesta, jollainen ehkä on mahdollista Pisaran asemien läheisyydessä. Enkä ajatellut näitä kirjoittaessani, ettei maankäytön tehostamismahdollisuuksia ole.

Tällaisia mahdollisuuksia ja hyötyjä vaan ei ole selvitetty, ja ne pitäisi selvittää, ennen kuin miljardin hintaluokassa olevaan hankkeeseen lähdetään. Jos tällaisia hyötyjä on riittävästi, eikä niitä hyötyjä saa aikaiseksi vähemmällä rahalla pintaliikenteen nykyaikaistamisella ja tehostamisella, niin hyvä sitten. Sen jälkeenhän on vain kysymys siitä, kuka ne hyödyt maksaa. Hyötyjät vai kansalaiset?

Minusta virhe Pisaran kanssa on, että kun ei ole aiemmin käytössä olleilla menetelmillä voitu osoittaa hanketta perustelluksi, sille on tehtailtu jotakuinkin katteettomia perusteluita. Rehellisempää olisi edes sanoa suoraan, että hanketta ei kyetä perustelemaan, mutta uskotaan sen tarpeellisuuteen strategisena hankkeena.

Vai eikö tosiasiassa ole kyse siitäkään, vaan todelliset perustelut ovat sellaisia, ettei niitä kehdata julkisesti sanoa? Nykyiset selityksethän vain ruokkivat epäilyksiä siitä, että on esimerkiksi keksittävä lisää louhittavaa, kun kalustoa ja kapasiteettia pian vapautuu Espoosta. Tai että halutaan edistää Helsingin menestymistä muun Suomen kustannuksella, kun saadaan valtio kustantamaan Töölön metro. Tai halutaan järjestää Helsingin kustannuksella töitä ja tuloja valtion ratarakentajalle.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Minusta tuo kaupunkiliikenne.netin  kaavio siinä mielessä vanhentumassa, että kaksi uutta raidetta Pasilan aseman itäreunassa mitä todennäköisimmin tulevat toteutukseen samalla kuin Pisarakin osana muita Helsingin ja Pasilan välin parannustöitä, nuohan eivät ole kovin suuri kustannus ja ne lisäävät kapasiteettia merkittävästi.


Nyt en ymmärrä. Ei kaavioissa ole Pasilan aseman itälaidalla mitään sellaisia raiteita, joita siellä ei todellisuudessa jo nyt olisi, kaavion mukaiset vaihdeyhteydetkin ovat aseman eteläpuolta lukuunottamatta valmiit (ja vissiin kohta on valmista eteläpuolellakin, poislukien vaihteet Pisaralle). Vain yksi uusi raide siihen on piirretty, länsilaidalle (eli yläreunaan), ja tämän vaatima raiteiden siirtäminen pykälää lännemmäksi laitureiden pohjois- ja eteläpuolella - ilman mitään uusia vaihdeyhteyksiä. Eikä itäreunalle mitään ole tulossakaan, siellä kun on katu heti nykyisen itäisimmän raiteen vieressä.

----------


## ultrix

> Nyt en ymmärrä. Ei kaavioissa ole Pasilan aseman itälaidalla mitään sellaisia raiteita, joita siellä ei todellisuudessa jo nyt olisi, kaavion mukaiset vaihdeyhteydetkin ovat aseman eteläpuolta lukuunottamatta valmiit (ja vissiin kohta on valmista eteläpuolellakin, poislukien vaihteet Pisaralle). Vain yksi uusi raide siihen on piirretty, länsilaidalle (eli yläreunaan), ja tämän vaatima raiteiden siirtäminen pykälää lännemmäksi laitureiden pohjois- ja eteläpuolella - ilman mitään uusia vaihdeyhteyksiä. Eikä itäreunalle mitään ole tulossakaan, siellä kun on katu heti nykyisen itäisimmän raiteen vieressä.


Ehkä petteri tarkoittaa maanalaista kaupunkiradan asemaa, jota jossain alavaihtoehdoissa on tutkittu Ratapihantien alle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vai eikö tosiasiassa ole kyse siitäkään, vaan todelliset perustelut ovat sellaisia, ettei niitä kehdata julkisesti sanoa? Nykyiset selityksethän vain ruokkivat epäilyksiä siitä, että on esimerkiksi keksittävä lisää louhittavaa, kun kalustoa ja kapasiteettia pian vapautuu Espoosta. Tai että halutaan edistää Helsingin menestymistä muun Suomen kustannuksella, kun saadaan valtio kustantamaan Töölön metro. Tai halutaan järjestää Helsingin kustannuksella töitä ja tuloja valtion ratarakentajalle.


Kyse on nimenomaan pääkaupunkiseudun kehittämisestä, että se pysyy kilpailussa mukana, edes pohjoismaisessa sarjassa. Oslo on mennyt jo Helsingin ohi,  Göteborgkin hengittää niskassa. (sinne aiotaan muuten kanssa rakentaa keskustan läpi tunneli junille). Helsingin pärjäämine kilpailussa on myös muun Suomen etu. Helsingin ongelmana ovat olleet liikenneruuhkat keskustan etelä-pohjois suunnassa ja se että ruuhkien ohi ei pääse edes junalla koska juna ei kulkje siitä minne ihmiset haluisivat mennä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Helsingin ongelmana ovat olleet liikenneruuhkat keskustan etelä-pohjois suunnassa ja se että ruuhkien ohi ei pääse edes junalla koska juna ei kulkje siitä minne ihmiset haluisivat mennä.


Jos tämä on oikeasti se ongelma, Pisaralla ei sitä korjata. Pisaran eteläisin asema kun on vaivoin päärautatieaseman eteläpuolella. Erittäin syvälle menevä tasonvaihto kun otetaan huomioon, Forumin alle sijoittuvalla Pisara-asemalla on hyvin vähän saavutettavuusetua päärautatieasemaan verrattuna.

Etelä-pohjoissuuntainen nopea liikenne pitäisi hoitaa pitkälle Etelä-Helsinkiin jatkuvalla tunnelilla, jonka avulla etelään ja -stä pääsisi kulkematta liikekeskustan katuverkon kautta. Kääntösilmukkaa ei tällä tavoin saada, mutta kääntösilmukasta luopumalla voidaan asemat sijoittaa vapaammin (paremmin?) muutenkin.

Göteborgissa huomionarvoista on sen maantieteellinen sijainti Oslon ja muun Euroopan välisen suurnopeusjunaradan varrella. Vastaavaa motivaatiota nopealle tunnelille (Tallinnaan) ei Helsingissä ole, eikä sellaista muutenkaan tyydytettäisi ihan väärään suuntaan taipuvalla Pisara-tunnelilla.

----------


## petteri

> Nyt en ymmärrä. Ei kaavioissa ole Pasilan aseman itälaidalla mitään sellaisia raiteita, joita siellä ei todellisuudessa jo nyt olisi, kaavion mukaiset vaihdeyhteydetkin ovat aseman eteläpuolta lukuunottamatta valmiit (ja vissiin kohta on valmista eteläpuolellakin, poislukien vaihteet Pisaralle). Vain yksi uusi raide siihen on piirretty, länsilaidalle (eli yläreunaan), ja tämän vaatima raiteiden siirtäminen pykälää lännemmäksi laitureiden pohjois- ja eteläpuolella - ilman mitään uusia vaihdeyhteyksiä. Eikä itäreunalle mitään ole tulossakaan, siellä kun on katu heti nykyisen itäisimmän raiteen vieressä.


Pisaran yva- suunnitelmassa on itäpuolella kaksi lisäraidetta Tivolitien ja Pasilan välillä.

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/fi/ELYkesku...sivut_1_53.pdf -> sivu 32.

Samoin Pasilan aseman eteläpuolelle on käsittääkseni myös tulossa enemmän vaihteita kuin tuohon kaavioon on piirretty.

Muistaakseni Pasilan kaavassa ole tilavaraus vielä kahden lisälaiturin rakentamiseen nykyisten länsipuolelle. Niiden rakentamisesta ei kyllä ole suunnitelmaa ja niiden rakentaminen voisi vaatia Pasilan aseman perusteellisempaa uudistusta. Noita ei taideta tarvita ennen mahdollista lentorataa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:39 ----------




> Jos tämä on oikeasti se ongelma, Pisaralla ei sitä korjata. Pisaran eteläisin asema kun on vaivoin päärautatieaseman eteläpuolella. Erittäin syvälle menevä tasonvaihto kun otetaan huomioon, Forumin alle sijoittuvalla Pisara-asemalla on hyvin vähän saavutettavuusetua päärautatieasemaan verrattuna.


Kyllä Forumin asema on paljon paremmassa paikassa kuin nykyiset kaupunkiradan raiteet. Monta sataa metriä etelämmäs mennään ja ollaan aivan keskustassa, tuolla Pisaraan on mahdollista rakentaa paljon nykyistä paremmat vaihtoyhteydet ratikoista. Tasonvaihdon hidastavaa vaikutusta silloin kun asemilta on useita sisäänkäyntejä ja usein yliarvioidaan kun samalla kun mennään alaspäin yleensä myös liikutaan sivusuunnassa liukuportailla.  

Lisäksi Töölön asema muuten voi saada yllättävänkin käyttäjiä, kun sinne rakennetaan kunnon ratikkayhteys.

Eikä pidä myöskään aliarvioida parantuvan metrovaihdon merkitystä, kun nykyään metrosta junaan vaihdossa menee viitisen minuuttia, jatkossa Hakaniemessä vaihtoaika lienee jossain reilun minuutin nurkilla.

----------


## hylje

> Kyllä Forumin asema on paljon paremmassa paikassa kuin nykyiset kaupunkiradan raiteet. Monta sataa metriä etelämmäs mennään ja ollaan aivan keskustassa, tuolla Pisaraan on mahdollista rakentaa paljon nykyistä paremmat vaihtoyhteydet ratikoista. Tasonvaihdon hidastavaa vaikutusta silloin kun asemilta on useita sisäänkäyntejä ja usein yliarvioidaan kun samalla kun mennään alaspäin yleensä myös liikutaan sivusuunnassa liukuportailla.  
> 
> Lisäksi Töölön asema muuten voi saada yllättävänkin käyttäjiä, kun sinne rakennetaan kunnon ratikkayhteys.
> 
> Eikä pidä myöskään aliarvioida parantuvan metrovaihdon merkitystä, kun nykyään metrosta junaan vaihdossa menee viitisen minuuttia, jatkossa Hakaniemessä vaihtoaika lienee jossain reilun minuutin nurkilla.


Paremmassa toki, mutta paljon paremmassa? 

Saavutettavuudeltaan paljon parempi ratkaisu Pisaran hinnalle olisi rakentaa yhtä paljon tunnelia ja asemia pistona Etelä-Helsinkiin, poikki eikä rinnakkain metron kanssa. Ilman silmukan rajoituksia asema voidaan Forumin sijaan sijoittaa vaikka Kampin käyttämättömälle alatasanteelle, josta on paras mahdollinen vaihto metroon. Hakaniemen aseman sijaan yksi asema olisi reilusti liikekeskustan eteläpuolella, joka aidosti parantaa Etelä-Helsingin saavutettavuutta. Mutta missä päin Etelä-Helsinkiä? No missä vain! Pääteraiteet voivat päättyä vaikka meren alle.

Minusta metrolinjan suuntaan ei yksinkertaisesti kannata rakentaa minkäänlaisia lisätunneleita. Hakaniemen asemaluolan yhteyksiä Pasilaan jne. voisi unelmoida vaikka Viikin metron osana.

----------


## petteri

> Saavutettavuudeltaan paljon parempi ratkaisu Pisaran hinnalle olisi rakentaa yhtä paljon tunnelia ja asemia pistona Etelä-Helsinkiin, poikki eikä rinnakkain metron kanssa. Ilman silmukan rajoituksia asema voidaan Forumin sijaan sijoittaa vaikka Kampin käyttämättömälle alatasanteelle, josta on paras mahdollinen vaihto metroon. Hakaniemen aseman sijaan yksi asema olisi reilusti liikekeskustan eteläpuolella, joka aidosti parantaa Etelä-Helsingin saavutettavuutta. Mutta missä päin Etelä-Helsinkiä? No missä vain!



Kolmella asemalla ei kovin ihmeellistä saavutettavuutta koko Etelä-Helsinkiin saada millään ja olennaisten linjojen yhden aseman pitää olla jossain Foorumin tai Stockmannin nurkilla, kun sinne on niin paljon liikennettä. Lisäksi pitää olla vaihtoasema metroon joko Hakaniemessä tai Kampissa.

Etelä-Helsingissä asuvana sekä jatkuvasti junaa tai metroa käyttävänä minäkin olen myös Pisaran valmistuttua yhä joko aika pitkien kävelyiden (1-1,3 km) tai liitynnän varassa, mutta en liityntää tai tuollaisia kävelymatkoja tai liityntää koe mitenkään huonoja ratkaisuna. Metro ja juna palvelevat niin hyvin, että noihin välineisiin kävelee hiukan kauempaakin mukavasti. Lisäksi liityntä junaan paranee Pisaran valmistuttua paljon, kun kaupunkiratojen junat eivät enää pysähdy niin kauas keskustasta, ratikoista ja metrosta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pisaran yva- suunnitelmassa on itäpuolella kaksi lisäraidetta Tivolitien ja Pasilan välillä.
> 
> http://www.ely-keskus.fi/fi/ELYkesku...sivut_1_53.pdf -> sivu 32.


Aiempana dokumenttia mainitaan (s. 18, alalaita), että nuo lisäraiteet toteutetaan aikaisintaan sitten, kun Pasilasta lähtee lisäraiteita pohjoiseen (Lentorata?). Pisara käynnistynee ihan nykyisiä laitureita käyttäen.

----------


## Kantokoski

Kysy Pisarasta -ilta järjestetään tiistaina 26.3. klo 18. Paikalla ovat hankkeen avainhenkilöt vastaamassa yleisön kysymyksiin. 
Tapahtumpaikka Laituri, Narinkka 2.

Itse näillä näkyminen olen tuolla tilaisuudessa. Ehkä siellä saan myös tilaisuuden esittäytyä joillekin foorumin kirjoittelijoille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Muista ottaa ajokortti mukaan!

----------


## Kantokoski

Miksi ottaisin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi ottaisin?


Jos haluat - kuten olet aiemmin toiveenasi ilmaissut - tulla tällä foorumilla luotettavasti tunnetuksi [etunimi] [sukunimenä], täytyy sinun myös luotettavasti tunnistautua. Se on täysin tietysti oman harkintasi mukaista. Voin tietysti raportoida, että olen tavannut henkilön X, joka kertoi kirjoittavansa tälle foorumille nimimerkillä Kantokoski ja ilmoitti tätä todistamatta käyttävänsä nimeä [etunimi] [sukunimi], mutta että minulla ei ole varmuutta, onko se ensinnäkään oikeasti nimimerkki Kantokoski ja onko tämän nimi oikeasti [etunimi] [sukunimi]. Jos siis satun tilaisuudessa käymään ja joku minulle siellä esittäytyisi. Ja kuten sanoin, jos tätä toivot, kuten olen aikaisemmista kirjoituksistasi ajatellut sinun toivovan.

Mutta näin henkilökohtaisesti: minulla on kovin vähän intressejä ja muutakaan kiinnostusta sinua tavata.

----------


## Mikko Särelä

> Nyt en ymmärrä. Ei kaavioissa ole Pasilan aseman itälaidalla mitään sellaisia raiteita, joita siellä ei todellisuudessa jo nyt olisi, kaavion mukaiset vaihdeyhteydetkin ovat aseman eteläpuolta lukuunottamatta valmiit (ja vissiin kohta on valmista eteläpuolellakin, poislukien vaihteet Pisaralle). Vain yksi uusi raide siihen on piirretty, länsilaidalle (eli yläreunaan), ja tämän vaatima raiteiden siirtäminen pykälää lännemmäksi laitureiden pohjois- ja eteläpuolella - ilman mitään uusia vaihdeyhteyksiä. Eikä itäreunalle mitään ole tulossakaan, siellä kun on katu heti nykyisen itäisimmän raiteen vieressä.


Meniköhän jollakulla itä ja länsi sekaisin. Vuosi sitten nimittäin esiteltiin tällaista kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnalle: Lausunto Pasilan läntisen lisäraiteen yleissuunnitelmasta http://www.hel.fi/hki/Ksv/fi/P__t_ks...2-14_Kslk_5_El (Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö 1).

----------


## Kantokoski

Onkohan tämä ollut jo täällä:
Pisara-radan laajemmat
yhteiskunnalliset vaikutukset
http://www.helsinki.fi/ruralia/asian...jemmat_web.pdf

(josta muuten selviää että keskustatunnelin hyöty bkt:een on suurempi kuin kehäradan!)

----------


## Elmo Allen

> (josta muuten selviää että keskustatunnelin hyöty bkt:een on suurempi kuin kehäradan!)


Joka itse asiassa tarkoittaa rakentamisen kerrannaisvaikutuksia BKT:hen, ei suinkaan itse hankkeen hyötyjä. Toisin sanoen sitä, kun hanke työllistää rakennusmiehiä, jotka käyttävät sitä rahaa paikallisiin kauppoihin ja sen sellaista. Itse tutkimushan* ei edes käytä sanaa hyöty. Ei ole mitenkään yllättävää, että keskustatunnelilla kalliimpana hankkeena on enemmän rakentamisen vaikutuksia BKT:hen. Tutkimuksen varteenotettavuudesta kukin tehköön päätelmänsä sillä perusteella, että se ensinnäkin käyttää Kehäradan vanhaa nimeä Marja-rata ja käyttää sen kustannusarviona 300 miljonaa euroa. Ja länsimetrolle 400 miljoonaa.

* Honkatukia & Törmä 2007: Helsingin kaupungin väylähankkeiden aluetaloudelliset vaikutukset. VATT-muistioita 76.

----------


## Kantokoski

Siis, ensinnäkin, marja-rata on virkamieskunnassa ja poliitikoissa yleisemmin tunnettu nimi. Toiseksi, radat maksavat eri osapuolille eriverran. Espoolaisen veronmaksajan ei tarvitse tuijottaa Vantaan kaupungintalolle lähetettyä hintalappua. Myöskään valtion maksuosuuksia ei helsinkiläisten tarvitse liiemmin ajatella.

Ja ei se ole mitenkään vähäteltävää, että esim. keskustatunnelista tulee suoraa verotuloa takaisin paristaamiljoonaa, ja loput epäsuorina ja välillisinä, ja moninmoninkertaisesti takaisin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siis, ensinnäkin, marja-rata on virkamieskunnassa ja poliitikoissa yleisemmin tunnettu nimi.


Oli joskus. Nyttemmin termi kehärata on ainakin julkisuudessa pitkälti korvannut sen, kun radan ensisijaista funktiota on pyritty häivyttämään. Marja-rata on siitä hyvä nimi, että siitä ilmenee suoraan, että radan olemassaolon syy on Marja-Vantaan kaavoitus, eivät mitkään liikenteelliset perustelut.




> Toiseksi, radat maksavat eri osapuolille eriverran. Espoolaisen veronmaksajan ei tarvitse tuijottaa Vantaan kaupungintalolle lähetettyä hintalappua. Myöskään valtion maksuosuuksia ei helsinkiläisten tarvitse liiemmin ajatella.


Tätä tuskin voi laskea eduksi. Minusta se on haitta. Vähintään valtion budjettia sopisi murehtia vähän enemmänkin.

----------


## Jussi

> Marja-rata on siitä hyvä nimi, että siitä ilmenee suoraan, että radan olemassaolon syy on Marja-Vantaan kaavoitus, eivät mitkään liikenteelliset perustelut.


Toisaalta myös Marja-Vantaa on poistumassa (tai jo poistunut) ainakin virallisista yhteyksistä, ks. http://www.vantaa.fi/marja-vantaa

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toisaalta myös Marja-Vantaa on poistumassa (tai jo poistunut) ainakin virallisista yhteyksistä, ks. http://www.vantaa.fi/marja-vantaa


Totta kai. Nimi muistutti aluekaavoituksesta ja linkkautui ratahankkeeseen. Kuka poliitikko tai virkamies kaipaa tätä muistuttamaan epämääräisistä kytkennöistä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toiseksi, radat maksavat eri osapuolille eriverran. Espoolaisen veronmaksajan ei tarvitse tuijottaa Vantaan kaupungintalolle lähetettyä hintalappua. Myöskään valtion maksuosuuksia ei helsinkiläisten tarvitse liiemmin ajatella.


Mutta tuossa selvityksessä ei suinkaan tutkittu sitä, mitä se eri osapuolille maksaa, vaan hankkeen kokonaiskustannuksia yhteiskunnalle.

----------


## ess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r10wTj_zg0

Videosta voisi päätellä että Pisara-rata on jo sovittu rakennettavan.

----------


## hmikko

> Videosta voisi päätellä että Pisara-rata on jo sovittu rakennettavan.


Jep. Propa*köh*... tiedotusmateriaalia aiheesta on jo jaeltu kaupunkilaisten postiluukkuihinkin, ilmeisesti lähinnä tulevien asematyömaiden ja tunnelin suuaukkojen ympäristössä.

----------


## hmikko

Hesarin pääkirjoitus, joka tosin ei ole järin pääkirjoitusmainen, vaan lähinnä listaa suunnitelmia:

http://www.hs.fi/paakirjoitukset/Jun...a1378276577008

----------


## petteri

Pisaran myötä Koillis-Helsingin bussilinjat on tarkoitus päättää Käpylään.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Pisararada...a1379217015558

Minusta olisi myös syytä selvittää Valimon aseman siirtoa lähemmäksi Vihdintietä ja noidenkin bussien siirtämistä pääosin liityntään.

----------


## Knightrider

> Pisaran myötä Koillis-Helsingin bussilinjat on tarkoitus päättää Käpylään.
> 
> http://www.h jos.fi/kaupunki/Pisararadalle+K%C3%A4pyl%C3%A4+on+t%C3%A4rke%C3%A4/a1379217015558
> 
> Minusta olisi myös syytä selvittää Valimon aseman siirtoa lähemmäksi Vihdintietä ja noidenkin bussien siirtämistä pääosin liityntään.


Valimolla on niin suppeat matkustajamäärät ja junavuorotarjonta, että Vihdintien linjoja kannattaa päättää Huopalahteen jollakin konstilla. Siellä tulee pysähtymään myös kaikki Kehäradan junat.

----------


## petteri

> Valimolla on niin suppeat matkustajamäärät ja junavuorotarjonta, että Vihdintien linjoja kannattaa päättää Huopalahteen jollakin konstilla. Siellä tulee pysähtymään myös kaikki Kehäradan junat.


Niin. Jokerikin menee Huopalahdesta. Mutta miten osan Vihdintien busseista saisi järkevästi Huopalahteen ja niille terminaalinkin? Huopalahden asema on ahtaassa paikassa. Vihdintieltä pitäisi sinne päästä suunnilleen radan reittiä pitkin, että yhteys olisi kohtuullisen nopea.

----------


## hmikko

> Siellä tulee pysähtymään myös kaikki Kehäradan junat.


Paitsi että HSL juuri esittää, että ei pysähtyisi.

----------


## petteri

> Paitsi että HSL juuri esittää, että ei pysähtyisi.


Käsittääkseni HSL ei ole ehdottanut Huopalahden junatarjonnan karsimista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:06 ----------




> Niin. Jokerikin menee Huopalahdesta. Mutta miten osan Vihdintien busseista saisi järkevästi Huopalahteen ja niille terminaalinkin? Huopalahden asema on ahtaassa paikassa. Vihdintieltä pitäisi sinne päästä suunnilleen radan reittiä pitkin, että yhteys olisi kohtuullisen nopea.


Hmm. Haagan nykyinen keskusta on aika lailla kuolemassa. Entäs jos radan ja Jokeritunnelin päälle rakennettaisiin Huopalahden aseman kohdalle kauppakeskus, bussiterminaali ja asuntoja. Samalla vanhan liikekeskustan parkkipaikoillekin voisi rakentaa asuntojakin. Tuo olisi oikein mielenkiintoinen täydennysrakennushanke. Toki NIMBYt saavat tuollaisista hankkeista sätkyjä.

Tuon lisäksi tarvittaisiin tieyhteys suoraan Vihdintieltä ehkä ratalinjaa seuraillen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Paitsi että HSL juuri esittää, että ei pysähtyisi.





> Käsittääkseni HSL ei ole ehdottanut Huopalahden junatarjonnan karsimista.


Joo, ei ole. Vaihtoehto 2:ssa Kehäradan junat eivät pysähtyisi Ilmalassa. Tämänhän pointti ei missään tapauksessa ole nopeutus per se, vaan se että kierrosaika saataisiin yksi asema vielä väliin jättämällä naksahtamaan seuraavaan kymmenminuuttiseen (joka on se vaatimus, että yhden junavuoron saa pois). Tosin tätä sitten kompensoidaan tihentämällä A-junan vuoroväliä 10 minuuttiin pidemmäksi aikaa päivää. Tuleehan siitä toki hyötyjä, joskin ne hyödyt saataisiin tihentämällä sitä vuoroväliä vaikka saman tien.

----------


## hmikko

Anteeksi vaan väärinkäsitys. Katsoin väärin, että puheena oli Käpylä, jonka jättämistä väliin on esitetty.

----------


## hylje

Mikäs pakko on tärvätä rahaa massiivisiin bussiterminaaleihin? Parempi palvelu saadaan kuluttamalla rahat joukkoliikennekatuihin ja laadukkaisiin pysäkkeihin, joita pitkin ajaa nippu heilureita. Tämä tietysti edellyttää linjojen kohentamista runkolinjoiksi, mutta se kannattaa tehdä kuitenkin. Huopalahdessa on jo kallein joukkoliikennekatuosuus tehty junaradan ali, aika vaikea on kuluttaa sataa miljoonaa mihinkään järjestelyyn sen molemmin puolin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mikäs pakko on tärvätä rahaa massiivisiin bussiterminaaleihin? Parempi palvelu saadaan kuluttamalla rahat joukkoliikennekatuihin ja laadukkaisiin pysäkkeihin, joita pitkin ajaa nippu heilureita. Tämä tietysti edellyttää linjojen kohentamista runkolinjoiksi, mutta se kannattaa tehdä kuitenkin. Huopalahdessa on jo kallein joukkoliikennekatuosuus tehty junaradan ali, aika vaikea on kuluttaa sataa miljoonaa mihinkään järjestelyyn sen molemmin puolin.


Vihdintieltä voisi h45 mennä (-Kehä I-Näyttelijäntie-)Huopalahden tunnelin kautta ja h41:n reittiä keskustaan. Näin h41:n joka toinen vuoro voisi vastaavasti jatkaa asemalta Seurasaareen ja joka toinen Lehtisaareen. Samalla korvautuisi h52:n V-vuorot ja saataisiin Seurasaareen joukkoliikenneyhteys niille, jotka eivät asu kantakaupungissa. h45:n pois jäävää reittiosuutta ei tarvitsisi kompensoida, kun jo laaja seutulinjarypäs ajaa jo suoraan Vihdintietä. Lopputulos: paljon parempi palvelu, samat tai jopa pienemmät kustannukset.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pisaran myötä Koillis-Helsingin bussilinjat on tarkoitus päättää Käpylään.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Pisararada...a1379217015558
> 
> Minusta olisi myös syytä selvittää Valimon aseman siirtoa lähemmäksi Vihdintietä ja noidenkin bussien siirtämistä pääosin liityntään.


Samaa mieltä Valimon suhteen. Tosin minusta ei ole järkevää tehdä isoja liityntäterminaaleja (nimenomaan päätepysäkkejä) Valimoon, eikä myöskään Käpylään, vaan ennemmin muuttaa osa Tuusulantien ja Vihdintien bussilinjoista heilureiksi esim. reitille Vihdintie-Hakamäentie-Koskelantie-Mäkelänkatu-Tuusulanväylä. Tällöin sekä vapautetaan hieman maa-alaa sekä asunto- että toimitilarakentamiselle aivan Valimon ja Pitäjänmäen asemien vierestä ja saadaan ympäristöä täällä vähemmän asfalttikenttämäiseksi, ja lisäksi tarjotaan bussimatkustajille hieman parempaa palvelua, kuin jos bussilinjat päätettäisiin edellämainituille asemille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samaa mieltä Valimon suhteen. Tosin minusta ei ole järkevää tehdä isoja liityntäterminaaleja (nimenomaan päätepysäkkejä) Valimoon, eikä myöskään Käpylään, vaan ennemmin muuttaa osa Tuusulantien ja Vihdintien bussilinjoista heilureiksi esim. reitille Vihdintie-Hakamäentie-Koskelantie-Mäkelänkatu-Tuusulanväylä. Tällöin sekä vapautetaan hieman maa-alaa sekä asunto- että toimitilarakentamiselle aivan Valimon ja Pitäjänmäen asemien vierestä ja saadaan ympäristöä täällä vähemmän asfalttikenttämäiseksi, ja lisäksi tarjotaan bussimatkustajille hieman parempaa palvelua, kuin jos bussilinjat päätettäisiin edellämainituille asemille.


Tällä foorumilla ei ole tykkää-nappia, joten tykkään sitten näin viestin muodossa.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Hesarin artikkeli oli sen verran sekava kokonaisuus, ettei sen perusteella voi tehdä johtopäätöksiä suuntaan tai toiseen. Nykytilanteessa Helsingistä Huopalahteen ja Tikkurilaan liikennöi kaksi päällekkäistä linjaa kukin 10 minuutin välein. Tähän ei ole ilmeisesti tulossa muutoksia. Aikaisempien ennakkotietojen perusteella Kehärataakin liikennöitäisiin samalla tiheydellä. Ainoa nopeusero löytyy K- ja I-junien väliltä (3 min). Se, että K-juna on tuon verran nopeampi, ei ole kovin merkittävää matka-ajan suhteen, paitsi ehkä matkustajien mielikuvissa. Sen sijaan nykyisillä kääntymisajoilla se säästää yhden rungon verran kalustoa.
Korvaamalla K-junat kaikilla asemilla pysähtyvällä N-junalla ja ajamalla Kehäradan junat Tikkurilan eteläpuolella K-junien aikataululla voitaisiin matkaa lentoasemalle nopeuttaa tuon 3 minuuttia. Periaatteessa Kehäradalta voisi jättää vielä Hiekkaharjun pois, koska N-junat pysähtyisivät siellä; tämä kuitenkin vaikeuttaisi hiekkaharjulaisten yhteyksiä lentoaseman suuntaan. Tässä mielessä Ilmalan pois jättäminen aiheuttaisi vähemmän haittaa.
Aikaisempien tietojen mukaan Kehäradan liikennöintiä oltaisiin nopeuttamassa jättämällä pienemmiltä asemilta tarkka pysähtymisaika pois, jolloin junien aikatauluja ei tarvitse pakottaa minuuttirytmiin. Junat pysähtyisivät kuitenkin edelleen kaikilla asemilla ilman eripyyntöä. FLIRTin kiihtyvyysominaisuudet ovat paremmat kuin vanhoilla junilla, joten tällä käytännöllä voitaisiin varmasti myös nopeuttaa junia vanhoillakin radoilla. Karkeasti ottaen minuutin nopeutus viidessä kohtaa nopeuttaa kiertoa 10 minuuttia ja säästää yhden rungon. Jos matka-aika Helsingistä Kehäradan kautta olisi 60 minuuttia, niin junien kiertoaika 10 minuutin kääntymisillä olisi 140 minuuttia ja kaluston-tarve kahden yksikön rungoilla 28 yksikköä. Tämä merkitsee sitä, ettei kaikkiin A- ja K/N- riittäisi uutta kalustoa. Oletan tässä, että Sm4-junia käytettäisiin pääasiassa pidemmän matkan junissa ml. Espooseen, Kirkkonummelle ja Karjaalle.
Juha

----------


## Max

> Periaatteessa Kehäradalta voisi jättää vielä Hiekkaharjun pois, koska N-junat pysähtyisivät siellä; tämä kuitenkin vaikeuttaisi hiekkaharjulaisten yhteyksiä lentoaseman suuntaan.


Eikä ainoastaan hiekkaharjulaisten, vaan kaikkien Keravan ja Hiekkaharjun väliltä junaan tulleiden yhteyksiä myös. Hiekkaharjussa voi Keravalta vaihtaa Lentoasemalle kävelemällä laiturin yli, kun Tikkurilassa on kierrettävä sillan tai tunnelin kautta toiselle laiturille. Matka-ajat huomioon ottaen tämä hidastaa matkantekoa helposti 5 minuuttia ja matkalaukkujen, pyörätuolin tai lastenvaunujen kanssa enemmänkin.

----------


## hmikko

Ylen uutisissa on tänään pisaran muotoista logiikkaa jutussa "Aamujuna Helsinkiin on joka päivä myöhässä, mutta vastuullista ei löydy".




> VR:n lähiliikenteen suunnittelupäällikkö Joona Hurmerinta sanoo, että syy on ollut KirkkonummiKarjaa-välillä tehdyt ratatyöt, joiden vuoksi junien nopeuksia pitää laskea.
> 
>  Radalla on voimakkaita nopeusrajoituksia. Kun kaukojunat ja Y-junat tulevat myöhässä Kirkkonummelle, ongelma kertautuu Kirkkonummen eteläpuolella, ja U-junat jäävät myöhään aikataulusta, Hurmerinta kertoo.


Liikenneviraston mielestä VR vierittelee syytä heitin niskaan. Jutun loppukaneetti on sitten tämmöinen:




> Tilanne korjaantuisi kunnollla vain Pisara-radan rakentamisella. Siinä lähijunille rakennettaisiin uusia raiteita, jotta kaukojunat voivat kulkea helpommin nykyisillä raiteilla. Pisara-rata maksaa kuitenkin 750 miljoonaa euroa.


Rata Helsingin keskustassa poistaa yksiraiteisen radan kapasiteettiongelmat Kirkkonummen ja Karjaan väliltä. Et ei mikään huono rata.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Rata Helsingin keskustassa poistaa yksiraiteisen radan kapasiteettiongelmat Kirkkonummen ja Karjaan väliltä. Et ei mikään huono rata.


Selvästikin valtakunnallinen hanke!

----------


## joht. Nyman

Eikä nyt unohdeta tätä: _Pienikin häiriö yhdessä paikassa heijastuu nopeasti koko Suomen junaliikenteeseen. Pahimpana liikenteen pullonkaulana on ollut Helsingin ratapiha, joka ei vaikeissa talviolosuhteissa ole pystynyt palvelemaan nykyistä junamäärää._ (Lähde: http://www.vr-konserni.fi/fi/index/T...nkysyttya.html)

Google-haku _häiriö heijastuu nopeasti koko Suomen junaliikenteeseen_ palauttaa 14700 osumaa, joten pravda on ainakin mennyt perille!

----------


## Max

Hauska yksityiskohta tuossa Ylen uutisessa on muuten tuo ilmaisu "Kirkkonummen eteläpuolella". Tosiasiassa kun rata Kirkkonummelta Helsinkiin taitaa olla kokonaisuudessaan K-nummen pohjoispuolella...

----------


## kuukanko

HS:n tämän päivän länsimetrouutisessa LVM listaa seuraavan aallon joukkoliikennehankkeita Uudellamaalla. Ne ovat Länsimetron jatko, Raide-Jokeri ja itämetron jatko. Pisara siis näyttää puuttuvan listalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HS:n tämän päivän länsimetrouutisessa LVM listaa seuraavan aallon joukkoliikennehankkeita Uudellamaalla. Ne ovat Länsimetron jatko, Raide-Jokeri ja itämetron jatko. Pisara siis näyttää puuttuvan listalta.


Selitys voi olla myös siinä, että Pisaraa pidetään jo päätettynä hankkeena. Onhan juuri nyt käynnissä Pisaran suunnittelu ja siihen liittyvät markkinaoikeusriidat. Tosin jos oikein muistan, Helsingin kaupunki ei ole budjetoinut mitään Pisaraan tulevan 10 vuoden aikana. Eikä valtio Pisaraa kuitenkaan yksin suostu maksamaan, vaan LIIPO:n periaatteiden mukaan vain puolet. Puoli miljardia on jopa Helsingille iso raha, niin iso, että siihen kaatui aikanaan jopa keskustatunneli.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Pisaran vaikutus ei ulotu pelkästään muutamaan kortteliin vaan koko kantakaupunkiin eli on vähän eri luokan hanke. Pisara tarkoittaa että Helsingin kantakaupunki saa 2-3 uutta rautatieasemaa ja monet voivat jättää autonsa kotiin tai se ei kelpaa enää syyksi aina autoilla ettei junalla pääse kuin yhteen paikkaan Helsingin niemellä.


Jatkan Kivenlahden metro-ketjussa alkanutta keskustelua täällä.

Liikennehankkeena Pisara parantaa yhteyksiä ratojen varsilta Oopperalle ja Hakaniemeen, ei minnekään muualle verrattuna esimerkiksi uuteen asemaan Hesarilla. Näistäkin Hakaniemeen lähinnä idästä ja Oopperalle lännestä. Sitä kuitenkin yritetään perustella hyödyillä koko maan rautatieliikenteelle, mitä en kyllä maalaisjärjellä ajatellen usko hetkeäkään: Pasilasta etelään on yhtä paljon raiteita kuin siitä pohjoiseen ja laitureitakin on yli neljä / raidepari. Eli en usko etteikö tuosta "kapasiteettipulasta" olisi mahdollista päästä eroon ihan liikenteenohjauksellisin toimenpitein.

Menee taas ratikkapropagandaksi, mutta HSL-alueen liikennettä parantaisi humattavasti enemmän ja tehokkaammalla rahankäytöllä ratikoiden ulottaminen ainakin Huopalahden, Ilmalan ja Käpylän asemille, mielellään ohi. Parantamalla samalla ratikoiden kulkuolosuhteita (liikennevalot!) saataisiin kaikilta kaupunkiradoilta aikaiseksi yhdellä vaihdolla kohtuullisen nopeat yhteydet Hakaniemen ja Oopperan lisäksi sellaisille tärkeille työpaikka-alueille kuten Meilahti, Vallila, Punavuori, Ruoholahti, tulevaisuudessa Kalasatamakin. Ja steissille pääsisi edelleen nopeasti sillä junalla. Mahdollistaisi muuten länsipuolella bussilinjojen katkaisemisen huomattavasti Mäntymäkeä pohjoisempana, osan voisi ajaa Meilahteen ja osan vaikkapa Vallilaan.

Tunnelirakentaminen on kuitenkin suosiossa. Ehkä tästä syystä olisikin ratikkapuolueen tehokkainta lobata Pisaraa vastaan vaiheittain rakennettavalla MegaPisaralla, jossa oikeasti parannettaisiin raskasraiteen palvelutasoa ottamalla huomioon Oopperan ja Hakaniemen lisäksi muitakin tärkeitä työpaikka-alueita. Ts länsipuolella irtauduttaisiin Huopalahden aseman kohdalla kohti Manskun rastia, Meilahtea, Töölön toria, Kamppia ja siitä eteenpäin. Itäpuolella vastaava lenkki. Rahoja odotellessa olisi "lopullisen ratkaisun" "välivaiheena" luonteva toteuttaa tämä ratkaisu hyvin palvelevana pintaversiona..

Lisään vielä, että mielestäni Pisara ei ole ainoastaan turha rahaa polttava hanke, vaan liikennejärjestelmän kannalta suorastaan haitallinen. Toteutuessaan se on kuitenkin käytännössä "lopullinen", eli se ei luo merkittävästi uusia raskaraideyhteyksiä, eikä näitä toteuteta sen jälkeenkään. Isompaa Pisaraa olisin valmis kannattamaan sen luodessa oikeasti merkittäviä uusia yhteyksiä, mutta vasta siinä vaiheessa kun toteutusujonosta on siivottu pois kaikki pienet kustannustehokkaat hankkeet.

----------


## petteri

> Tunnelirakentaminen on kuitenkin suosiossa. Ehkä tästä syystä olisikin ratikkapuolueen tehokkainta lobata Pisaraa vastaan vaiheittain rakennettavalla MegaPisaralla, jossa oikeasti parannettaisiin raskasraiteen palvelutasoa ottamalla huomioon Oopperan ja Hakaniemen lisäksi muitakin tärkeitä työpaikka-alueita.


Tämä MegaPisara on loistava idea. Se voidaan minusta erinomaisesti toteuttaa vaiheittain yhdistettynä jo tällä hetkellä hyvässä vauhdissa olevaan mini-Pisara hankkeeseen. Nyt ensin rakennetaan tämä Pisara-suunnitelman ensimmäinen kolmella asemalla, mutta samalla varaudutaan sekä Töölön että Hakaniemen päässä jatkamaan töitä mini-Pisaran valmistuttua. Hakaniemen päästä jatkaminen on ainakin aika helppoa, Töölön asema taas pitäisi nyt suunnitella niin, että siitä päästäisiin jatkamaan rataa myös pohjoiseen.

Piirsin tässä jo mahdollisen linjauksen läntiselle ja itäiselle laajennusvaiheelle. Minusta Mini-Pisaran toteutuksessa olisi hyvä lähteä siitä, että heti ensimmäisen vaiheen valmistuttua jatketaan töitä Ruskeasuon ja Haagan laajennuksella. 

 

Itäiselle laajennuksellekin piirsin jo mahdollista reittiä, mutta se vaatinee vielä enemmän kehittämistä, Hakunilasta sitten mentäisiin kohti Porvoota.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:27 ----------

Tähän vielä lisämainintana, että tässä mega-Pisara hankkeessa poistettaisiin kaikki keskustaan tulevat bussit ja samalla laajennettaisiin ja sujuvoitettaisiin myös raitioliikennettä, toki kun tunneliratkaisuissa on asemia harvassa pitää toki palvelua täydentää myös raitioverkolla. Toki siinä vaiheessa kun koko hanke alkaa valmistua liityntään joukkoliikenneverkkoon ovat varmaan tulossa vaihtoehdoiksi myös robottipikkubussit ja robottiautot.

----------


## sane

> Tämä MegaPisara on loistava idea. Se voidaan minusta erinomaisesti toteuttaa vaiheittain yhdistettynä jo tällä hetkellä hyvässä vauhdissa olevaan mini-Pisara hankkeeseen. Nyt ensin rakennetaan tämä Pisara-suunnitelman ensimmäinen kolmella asemalla, mutta samalla varaudutaan sekä Töölön että Hakaniemen päässä jatkamaan töitä mini-Pisaran valmistuttua. Hakaniemen päästä jatkaminen on ainakin aika helppoa, Töölön asema taas pitäisi nyt suunnitella niin, että siitä päästäisiin jatkamaan rataa myös pohjoiseen.
> 
> Tähän vielä lisämainintana, että tässä mega-Pisara hankkeessa poistettaisiin kaikki keskustaan tulevat bussit ja samalla laajennettaisiin ja sujuvoitettaisiin myös raitioliikennettä, toki kun tunneliratkaisuissa on asemia harvassa pitää toki palvelua täydentää myös raitioverkolla. Toki siinä vaiheessa kun koko hanke alkaa valmistua liityntään joukkoliikenneverkkoon ovat varmaan tulossa vaihtoehdoiksi myös robottipikkubussit ja robottiautot.


Niin, näen tuon vaiheittain rakentamisen hieman eri tavalla kuin sinä. Wikipedian mukaan Pisararadalla on pituutta 8,0 kilometriä, Google Mapsin mukaan Huopalahden asemalta Kampin asemalle n. 6,5 kilometriä. MegaPisaran ensimmäinen vaihe olisi siis mini Pisaraa lyhyempi, mutta sisältäisi asemia yhden enemmän (Manskun rasti, Meikku, Töölön tori, Kamppi). Näistä tosin Kamppiin taitaa olla asemahallit louhittukin jo Töölön metroa odotellessa? Eli MegaPisaran ensimmäisen vaiheen saisi karkeasti arvioiden hieman mini-Pisaraa edullisemmalla, ja samalla tulisi Töölön metro korvattua täysin.

Toisessa vaiheessa voitaisiin tehdä joko itäpuolta Hakaniemen kautta Aleksille/Espalle tai jatkaa länsipuolta Punavuoreen/Aleksille/Espalle.

Itä- ja länsipuolet ovat luonnollisesti toisistaan täysin riippumattomia, eli seuraavaa vaihetta ei tarvitse aloittaa välittömästi edellisen valmistuttua eikä välttämättä tarvitse toteuttaa ikinä, mikäli liikenteellisiä perusteita ei löydy (koskee luonnollisesti myös ensimmäistä vaihetta). MegaPisaraa ei myöskään välttämättä tarvitsisi sitoa eteläpäästä kiinni lainkaan, se voisi hyvin koostua kahdesta eri puolille kantakaupunkia päättyvästä raidelinjasta.

Pointtina on se, että jos ollaan halukkaita upottamaan lähemmäs miljardi euroa tunneleihin, tulisi niistä saada vastaavasti hyötyä. Ja näppituntumalta sanoisin että jo MegaPisaran länsihaaralla saataisiin enemmän hyötyä kuin mini-Pisaralla, vaikkakaan hyöty ei jakautuisi tasaisesti itä- ja länsipuolille.

----------


## petteri

> Niin, näen tuon vaiheittain rakentamisen hieman eri tavalla kuin sinä. Wikipedian mukaan Pisararadalla on pituutta 8,0 kilometriä, Google Mapsin mukaan Huopalahden asemalta Kampin asemalle n. 6,5 kilometriä. MegaPisaran ensimmäinen vaihe olisi siis mini Pisaraa lyhyempi, mutta sisältäisi asemia yhden enemmän (Manskun rasti, Meikku, Töölön tori, Kamppi). Näistä tosin Kamppiin taitaa olla asemahallit louhittukin jo Töölön metroa odotellessa? Eli MegaPisaran ensimmäisen vaiheen saisi karkeasti arvioiden hieman mini-Pisaraa edullisemmalla, ja samalla tulisi Töölön metro korvattua täysin.


Ei hassumpi idea, vaikka nyt kyllä mini-Pisara on niin hyvässä vauhdissa, että se osa kyllä kannattaa rakentaa ensin, samalla muodostuu myös ratayhteys Töölöstä ja Hakaniemestä Pasilaan. 

Toisaalta kun mini-Pisara odottaa enää lopullista rahoituspäätöstä, joka vaikuttaa muodollisuudelta, olisikin syytä alkaa suunnitella Pisaran jälkeistä aikaa ja miten raideliikennettä laajennetaan tulevaisuudessa. 

Läntinen Pisara-laajennus olisi syytä ottaa suunnitelmiin, samoin lentorata, joka vapauttaa ratakapasiteettia pääradan suunnassa ja mahdollistaa tulevaisuudessa vaikka tramtrain tyyppisen liikennöinnin.

Myös Pisara-radan ratakuilusta vapauttama ratakapasiteetti olisi syytä ottaa täyskäyttöön. Kun Pisara vapauttaa paljon ratakapasiteettia, tuonne Töölön ratakuiluun voisi laittaa yhden pikaratikkaraideparin, jolla sitten liikennöitäisiin "lentokenttämetron" reitillä ja Koskelantietä Viikkiin pääosin maan tasossa. Ratakuiluyhteys korvattaisiin mahdollisesti Töölön metrolla sitten kun junaliikenne Helsingin asemalle yhä laajenee.

----------


## sub

Tjaah, että muodollisuudelta. Epäilen vahvasti. Maan taloudellisen tilanteen ja sopeutustarpeet huomioiden tarjottimella näyttäisi olevan Pisaran ohella myös toinen ylihintainen miljarditunneliturhake ihan naapurista. Olettaisin että hallitus ja eduskuntakin nämä jossain vaiheessa huomaavat.

----------


## petteri

> Tjaah, että muodollisuudelta. Epäilen vahvasti. Maan taloudellisen tilanteen ja sopeutustarpeet huomioiden tarjottimella näyttäisi olevan Pisaran ohella myös toinen ylihintainen miljarditunneliturhake ihan naapurista. Olettaisin että hallitus ja eduskuntakin nämä jossain vaiheessa huomaavat.


Toki valtiontalous on tiukalla,  mutta olen kuitenkin optimistinen siitä, että poliittista tahtoa löytyy panostaa parempaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Tilapäiset taloudelliset vaikeudet eivät ole hyvä syy pysäyttää viime aikojen hyvää panostusta raideliikenteeseen. Muutenkin joukkoliikenne ja tiheämpi asuminen ovat olleet viime aikoina paremmassa nosteessa kuin pitkään aikaan. Toki kepun vaalivoitto on aina kaupungeille iso vaara, keskustan kannattajissahan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä on hyvin vähän ja raideyhteyksiä suosiva politiikka voi olla vaarassa jos keskusta ajaa enemmän sen kannattajia suosivaa haja-asutus- ja maaseutuautoilulinjaa .

----------


## brynkka

Rautatietekniikka 1  2014 -lehdessä esitellään sivuilla 23-24 projektia Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetin kasvattamiseksi ja häiriösietoisuuden lisäämiseksi optimoiden simuloinnilla ratapihan toimintaa normaalissa liikennetilanteessa ja häiriötilanteissa. Työn perusteella parhaan vaihtoehdon tarjoava raiteisto näyttää tälläiseltä:



Verrattaessa kuvaa esim. Pisaran Yleissuunnitelman tiivistelmän sivun 7 kuvaan "nykytilanne" (joka tosin ei vastaa nykytilannetta, vaan oletettua sellaista):



on havaittavissa vain vähäisiä eroja infrassa ja kulkusuunnissa. Ve4+ näyttäisi edellyttävän lähinnä uusia vaihteita Helsingin- ja Nordenskiöldinkatujen välille ja Pasilan pohjoispuolelle.

Mallintamisen kiinnostavin tulos on mielestäni kuitenkin esitetyissä tuntikapasiteeteissa per rataosuus, joka on esitetyssä optimoidussa vaihtoehdossa pienimmillään _Pasilan_ kohdalla. Ei pussinperäasemalla, ei Helsinginkadun kohdalla eikä ainakaan niiden välisellä vaihdealueella Linnunlaulussa, vaan nimenomaan Pasilassa; 152 junaa/h.

Aikataulujen pikaisen plaraamisen perusteella junaliikenteelle Helsingissä vaikuttaisi olevan tarjolla runsaasti edullisesti hyödynnettävää kapasiteettia, etenkin jos nykyisen raiteiston kapasiteetti on täysimääräisesti käytössä, kuten on annettu ymmärtää. 

Lehtijutun viimeinen kappale:



> Työssä käytetyt ohjelmistot ja laskentamenetelmät osoittautuivat toimiviksi, ja ne toivat esille työn aikana asioita, jotka perinteisillä menetelmillä olisivat voineet jäädä piiloon. Liikennesimulointien ja visualisointien hyödyntäminen jo kehitysvaihtoehtojen suunnitteluvaiheessa onkin tässä työssä tuonut vaihtoehtojen vertailuun ja arviointiin paljon merkityksellistä lisätietoa mm. raiteiston kapasiteetista ja häiriönsietokyvystä.

----------


## tlajunen

Ottaakohan simulointi huomioon pistemäisen kulunvalvonnan aiheuttaman kankeuden, joka konkretisoituu etenkin peräkkäinajossa (eli taaemman junan ajaessa "keltaisia" päin)?

En muuten hoksaisi kysyä, mutta jokin aika sitten tuli mahdollisuus keskustella Kehärataan liittyen samasta aiheesta. Sielläkin oli ajettu simulointeja. Kuulemma ei ottanut huomioon pistemäistä kulunvalvontaa.

----------


## petteri

> Aikataulujen pikaisen plaraamisen perusteella junaliikenteelle Helsingissä vaikuttaisi olevan tarjolla runsaasti edullisesti hyödynnettävää kapasiteettia, etenkin jos nykyisen raiteiston kapasiteetti on täysimääräisesti käytössä, kuten on annettu ymmärtää.


Edullista lisäkapasiteettia? Onko tuossa simuloinnissa esitetty minkäänlaista arviota kuinka paljon tuon kapasiteetin hyödyntämisen vaatima kulunvalvontainvestointi maksaa? Onko kyse sadoista miljoonista  vai mennäänkö miljardiluokkaan?

Ei sinänsä on kyllä kulunvalvonta joskus pakko uusia ja sillä saadan paljon lisäkapasiteettia irti nykyisestä verkosta, mutta väite edullisesta lisäkapasiteetista aika lailla haiskahtaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tuossa simuloinnissa esitetty minkäänlaista arviota kuinka paljon tuon kapasiteetin hyödyntämisen vaatima kulunvalvontainvestointi maksaa?


Koko tarina selviää itse suunnitelmasta.

----------


## petteri

> Koko tarina selviää itse suunnitelmasta.


Tuosta suunnitelmasta en löydä mitään mainintaa rautateiden kulunvalvonnan uudistuksesta, jonka tuollainen kapasiteetti vaatii ainakin ratapihan osalta.

Onkohan selvityksen tekijöiltä unohtunut, että esitetty liikennekapasiteetti vaatii jatkuvaa kulunvalvontaa, jota rautateillä ei nyt ole käytössä?

----------


## tlajunen

> Onkohan selvityksen tekijöiltä unohtunut, että esitetty liikennekapasiteetti vaatii jatkuvaa kulunvalvontaa, jota rautateillä ei nyt ole käytössä?


Ei se oikeastaan vaadi. Häiriösietosuus on aika heikko, mutta se näytti olevan selvityksessä havaittukin.

----------


## petteri

> Ei se oikeastaan vaadi. Häiriösietosuus on aika heikko, mutta se näytti olevan selvityksessä havaittukin.


Eivätkö nuo esitetyt kapasiteetit olekaan luotettavan liikennöinnin lukuja, vaan jotain ihan muuta?

----------


## tlajunen

> Eivätkö nuo esitetyt kapasiteetit olekaan luotettavan liikennöinnin lukuja, vaan jotain ihan muuta?


Käsittääkseni ne ovat aikataulunmukaisen liikennöinnin lukuja. Selvityksestä löytyi sitten taulukoita, joissa kerrottiin myöhästyneitä junamääriä eri vaihtoehdoilla, kun simulaatioon syötettiin myöhästymisiä todellisuudessa havaituilla jakaumilla.

Pisara näytti sietävän parhaiten poikkeustilanteita, verrattuna kaikkiin muihin vaihtoehtoihin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Aihepiiriä en sen kummemmin tunne, mutta noin yleisesti tällaisissa simulaatioissa malliin syötetään rataverkko, käytettävä junakalusto teknisine tietoineen, opasteet ja turvalaitteet sekä lopuksi aikataulut. Simulaatiossa junat sitten yrittävät parhaansa mukaan seurata aikataulua sen mukaan kuin opastimet ja radan nopeusrajoitukset sallivat. Ideana on nimen omaan tarkistaa, että suunnitellut aikataulut toimivat niin kuin on ajateltu. Ja simulaatioon voi sitten syöttää erilaisia myöhästymisiä ja häiriötilanteita ja katsoa mitä tapahtuu.

Aloittelin vasta katsomaan raporttia, mutta heti tiivistelmässä todetaan: "Turvalaitteiden kannalta huomioitavaa on se, että muutokset voidaan toteuttaa nykyisen asetinlaitteen laajennuksena ja uuden asetinlaitteen hankinta on mahdollista tehdä myöhemmin tai yhteensovittaa muiden alueella toteutettavien investointien kanssa." Että ehkä nyt ei ihan miljardihankkeesta todellakaan puhuta. Tai muusta teknisesti hyvin haastavasta projektista automaattimetron tapaan.

Kun katsoo raportin tekijöitä, Ramboll, Proxion Plan, VR-track, tuskin on syytä epäillä, että nämä yrittäisivät jotenkin tarkoitushakuisesti tosiasioita vääristelemällä kaataa Pisaran. Paremminkin voisi odottaa näiden olevan kallellaan Pisaran toteuttamisen suuntaan, koska nämä yritykset saavat osin leipänsä tämän tapaisista isoista infrahankkeista.

Paljaita lukuja ei kannata ottaa sellaisinaan, vaan selvittää mitä ne tarkoittaa. Mutta perusjohtopäätös tuntuu selvältä: " Tarkasteluiden perustella Pasilan liikennepaikka määrittää tarkastelualueella maksimikapasiteetin varsinkin lähiliikenteelle." Selvästikin itse rautatieliikennöinnin kannalta Pisara yksinään on hyödytön hanke, jollei siihen liity Pasilan aseman laajentaminen. Tai niinkin päin, että Pasilan aseman laajentaminen yksin lisää kapasiteettia, vaikka Pisaraa ei tehtäisi, eikä edes kovin radikaaleja toimenpiteitä ratapihalla.

----------


## hylje

Tuossahan se on, neljä "metropääteasemaa". En yhtään epäile että nuo voisivat toimia yhtä hyvin kuin neljä metron pääteasemaa yksinään.

----------


## sub

Pasilan osoittautuminen "pullonkaulaksi" vie kyllä aika paljon uskottavuutta Pisarahankkeelta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pasilan osoittautuminen "pullonkaulaksi" vie kyllä aika paljon uskottavuutta Pisarahankkeelta.


Tuostahan on ollut mm. tällä forumilla puhetta jo aika pitkään. Virallinen totuus ei vaan ole halunnut tätä myötää  :Cool:

----------


## sub

Nyt on selvityksen taustalla sellaisia tahoja, että virallisen totuuskomiteankin saattaa olla hankalaa ohittaa tätä. Noita toimijoitahan on monesti nähty juuri niiden suunnitelmien takana, jotka on jo etukäteen ilman tarkempia tarkasteluja päätetty toteuttaa.

----------


## petteri

> Paljaita lukuja ei kannata ottaa sellaisinaan, vaan selvittää mitä ne tarkoittaa. Mutta perusjohtopäätös tuntuu selvältä: " Tarkasteluiden perustella Pasilan liikennepaikka määrittää tarkastelualueella maksimikapasiteetin varsinkin lähiliikenteelle." Selvästikin itse rautatieliikennöinnin kannalta Pisara yksinään on hyödytön hanke, jollei siihen liity Pasilan aseman laajentaminen.


Nykyisessä rataverkossa on paljon pullonkaluloja ja ilman muuta Pasilan pullonkaulaakin on syytä avata. Pasilaan mahtuu muuten kaksi laituria lisää, myös nykyisten varikkoratojen ja -laitureiden käyttö eri tavalla lisännee Pasilatason kapasiteettia. Pisaran valmistuttuahan Ilmalaan meneviä ja sieltä tulevia junia voidaan seisottaa myös Linnunlaulussa odottamassa varikolle pääsyä tai lähtölaiturin vapautumista. Pasilassa käytettävissä olevaa laiturimäärää on siis mahdollista lisätä ja tuota pullonkaulaa avata, varsinkin Pisaran valmistuttua Pasilan tasolla on paljon tehtävissä.

Toki tuosta raportista pitää tehdä johtopäätöksiä, mini-Pisara onkin syytä suunnitella niin, että lännessä rataa voidaan Pisaran toisessa vaiheessa helposti jatkaa Ruskeasuon kautta Pohjois-Haagan suuntaan. Pisaran ja Pasilatason ratkaisujen lisäksi pääradan pullonkauloja on myös syytä avata rakentamalla lentorata.

Kannattaa myös huomata, että Pisara ei ole luonteeltaan vain rataverkon laajentamista, vaan se myös parantaa lähiliikenteen palvelutasoa lisäämällä asemia Helsingin niemellä ja sujuvoittamalla vaihtoja metroon.

----------


## 339-DF

Voisikohan olla nyt niin yltiöoptimistinen, että ajattelisi tämän selvityksen palauttavan Pisaran sellaiseen lähtöruutuun, josta edetään Huopalahti-Ruskeasuo-Töölö-keskusta-Alppila-Pasila -polkua eteenpäin?

----------


## petteri

> Voisikohan olla nyt niin yltiöoptimistinen, että ajattelisi tämän selvityksen palauttavan Pisaran sellaiseen lähtöruutuun, josta edetään Huopalahti-Ruskeasuo-Töölö-keskusta-Alppila-Pasila -polkua eteenpäin?


Iso Pisara on ilman muuta hyvä tavoite, lmini-Pisaraa rakennettaessa onkin syytä valmistautua Pisaran Pohjois-Haaga - Ruskeasuo - Töölö yhteyden rakentamisen aloittamiseen heti Pisaran ensimmäisen vaiheen valmistuttua.

Mitä Pasilatason kapasiteetin tarkasteluun tulee, seuraavaksi olisi syytä tehdä selvitys, mitä Pasilan kapasiteettiin vaikuttaa kahden lisälaiturin rakentaminen, nykyisten varikkolaiturien otto liikennekäyttöön, uudet varikkoyhteydet Pasilasta useammalta raiteelta Ilmalaan, mini-Pisaran rakentaminen ja varikolle ja varikolta tulevien junien säilyttäminen myös Linnunlaulussa odottamassa pääsyä varikolle tai laitureille.

----------


## sub

Pasilan, toki teoreettinen, kapasiteettihan riittää selvityksen mukaisilla toimenpiteillä suurinpiirtein ikuisuuteen. Nähdäkseni selvityksen perusteella ainakin valtio voi hiljalleen alkaa pesemään käsiään koko Pisarasta.

----------


## petteri

> Pasilan, toki teoreettinen, kapasiteettihan riittää selvityksen mukaisilla toimenpiteillä suurinpiirtein ikuisuuteen. Nähdäkseni selvityksen perusteella ainakin valtio voi hiljalleen alkaa pesemään käsiään koko Pisarasta.


Ikuisuus on tosi pitkä aika. Minusta Pisara. Pasilatason laajennukset ja lentorata yhdistelmässä on kyse valinnasta, uskotaanko rautatieliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin myös tulevaisuudessa ja halutaanko turvata mahdollisuudet myös kehittää liikennettä eikä vain surkastua nykyiselle tasolle.

Toki jos todellista uskoa joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin ei ole, näkemys tulevaisuudesta on kovin rajoittunut ja yksinkertainen, voivat pitkäaikaiset kehitysinvestoinnit vaikuttaa kovin turhilta.

Minusta on useita megatrendejä, joiden vuoksi rautatieliikenteeseen kannattaa panostaa.

1) Energian hinta nousee koko ajan ja se lisää raideliikenteen kilpailukykyä, siihen pitää vastata.

2) Robottiautotulevaisuus tulee, milloin ei voi ennustaa, mutta se tulee, ehkä parin vuosikymmenen päästä. Robottiautotulevaisuus merkitsee koko tuntemamme liikennejärjestelmän valtavaa mullistusta ja liitynnän vallankumousta, joka lisännee raskaan raideliikenteen suosiota rajusti varsinkin alueilla, joille tiet ovat täynnä.

3) Suurkaupungistuminen näyttää kiihtyvän, se tarkoittaa, että Helsingin seudun kasvu jatkuu ja siihen pitää osata varautua. Energian hinnan nousu ja vuorovaikutuksen tiivistyminen kaupungeissa tukee tuota kehitystä.

----------


## Minä vain

Pisara kuitenkin mahdollistaa monien matkojen tekemisen vaihdottomasti raideliikenteellä. Varmasti se lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämääriä, toisin kuin Länsimetro.

----------


## sub

> Ikuisuus on tosi pitkä aika. Minusta Pisara. Pasilatason laajennukset ja lentorata yhdistelmässä on kyse valinnasta, uskotaanko rautatieliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin myös tulevaisuudessa ja halutaanko turvata mahdollisuudet myös kehittää liikennettä eikä vain surkastua nykyiselle tasolle.


Pisara tosiaankin vaikuttaa tämän selvityksen puitteissa tulevaisuuden hankkeelta, jos nyt ei ihan ikuisuudessa, niin ainakin hyvin kaukana tulevaisuudessa siintävänä. Tässä tilanteessa käytännössä kahden uuden aseman saaminen noilla kustannuksilla vaikuttaa todella järjettömältä ratkaisulta, kun kerran liikenteen kapasiteettiongelmaa ei aidosti ole olemassa. Aika moneksi hallituskaudeksi laittaisin Pisaran pölyttymään mappi Ö:hön.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pasilaan mahtuu muuten kaksi laituria lisää, myös nykyisten varikkoratojen ja -laitureiden käyttö eri tavalla lisännee Pasilatason kapasiteettia


Tuo on jo näköjään huomioitu simulaatiossa, Pasilan asemaa on laajennettu maltillisesti ja siellä on mallissa kymmenen laituria. Eli asema kykenee palvelemaan viittä erillisitä kaksiraiteista linjaa. (Pääradan suunta tarvitsee enemmän kuin kaksi laituria, mutta toisaalta Pääradalta erkanee Lahden oikorata.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:01 ----------




> Pisara tosiaankin vaikuttaa tämän selvityksen puitteissa tulevaisuuden hankkeelta, jos nyt ei ihan ikuisuudessa, niin ainakin hyvin kaukana tulevaisuudessa siintävänä. Tässä tilanteessa käytännössä kahden uuden aseman saaminen noilla kustannuksilla vaikuttaa todella järjettömältä ratkaisulta, kun kerran liikenteen kapasiteettiongelmaa ei aidosti ole olemassa. Aika moneksi hallituskaudeksi laittaisin Pisaran pölyttymään mappi Ö:hön.


Ehkei ihan näin. Mutta näkökulmaa hankkeeseen on muutettava ja rahoitusta mietittävä uudelta kannalta. Pisara nostaisi kiinteistöjen arvoa asemiensa ympäristössä. Tästä jos voitaisiin leikata osa pois vaikka jollain ylimääräisellä ja määräaikaisella kiinteistöverolla, niin ehkäpä tällä rahalla jo yksinään saisi Pisaran rakennettua. Tällöin myös lasku hankkeesta lähtisi sinne, minne hyödytkin menevät.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pasilan asemaa on laajennettu maltillisesti ja siellä on mallissa kymmenen laituria.


Tuon Pasilan lisäraiteen rakentaminenhan alkaa jo tänä kesänä.

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta näkökulmaa hankkeeseen on muutettava ja rahoitusta mietittävä uudelta kannalta. Pisara nostaisi kiinteistöjen arvoa asemiensa ympäristössä. Tästä jos voitaisiin leikata osa pois vaikka jollain ylimääräisellä ja määräaikaisella kiinteistöverolla, niin ehkäpä tällä rahalla jo yksinään saisi Pisaran rakennettua. Tällöin myös lasku hankkeesta lähtisi sinne, minne hyödytkin menevät.


Pisaran ideahan on nimenomaan ollut, että se nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoa veronmaksajien rahoilla. Omistukset suunniteltujen asemien ympäristössä ovat jakautuneet sillä tavalla sopivasti, että hankkeella sekä poliittinen että pääomapiirien tuki. Ihmetyttääkin, että kenen intresseissä tämän uusimman selvityksen teettäminen ja lopputulos oikein ovat? Länsimetron jatkoa havittelevan Espoon kaupungin vai toisen Pisaran kilpailevaksi hankkeeksi ymmärtävän, Töölön metrosta edelleen unelmoivan metrokioskin? Ei sentään ole Kiskoksen tekemä selvitys...

Ehkä tässä nyt vaan halutaan enemmän tunnelia tai Pasilaan jostain syystä maanalainen Pisara-asema. Olen hämmentynyt.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuon Pasilan lisäraiteen rakentaminenhan alkaa jo tänä kesänä.


Täytyy korjata itseäni: mallinnuksessa on Pasilassa siis 11 raidetta. Mutta ehkä tuo nyt rakennettava lisäraide on sitten se 11. raide, joka tulee nykyisten raiteiden länsipuolelle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:58 ----------




> Pisaran ideahan on nimenomaan ollut, että se nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoa veronmaksajien rahoilla. Omistukset suunniteltujen asemien ympäristössä ovat jakautuneet sillä tavalla sopivasti, että hankkeella sekä poliittinen että pääomapiirien tuki. Ihmetyttääkin, että kenen intresseissä tämän uusimman selvityksen teettäminen ja lopputulos oikein ovat? Länsimetron jatkoa havittelevan Espoon kaupungin vai toisen Pisaran kilpailevaksi hankkeeksi ymmärtävän, Töölön metrosta edelleen unelmoivan metrokioskin? Ei sentään ole Kiskoksen tekemä selvitys....


Tämä on selvitys ratapihan kehittämismahdollisuuksista ja sen on tilannut Liikennevirasto. Työssä ei ole tarkoitus arvioida Pisaraa hankkeena. Tuosta vaan tulee ikään kuin sivuhuomiona, että Pasila on se, joka muodostaa pullonkaulan. Ja siitä voi kukin itse edelleen tehdä omat johtopäätöksensä.

Kiinnostava tulos tuossa selvityksessä on, että yksinkertaisesti lisäämällä muutamia lisävaihteita saadaan ratapihan kapasiteettia kasvatettua vaihtoehdoista eniten ja samoin häiriönsietokykyä. Verrokkina oli muun muassa sillan rakentaminen Linnunlauluun, jotta junat voisivat vaihtaa raiteelta toiselle risteämättä. Yllättäen siltavaihtoehto kesti huonoiten häiriöitä eikä lisännyt kapasiteettia sen kummemmin kuin parhaaksi havaittu vaihtoehto. Antero Alkuhan arvioi tämän tuloksen jo vuosia sitten, mutta nyt tämä arvio on näytetty toteen kunnon simulaatiolla.

Selvityksen perusteella Pisara muuttuu liikenteellisesti hyödylliseksi, jos sillä siirrytään joskus liikennöimään 3 minuutin vuorovälillä. Silloin junien kääntäminen päärautatieasemalla alkaa muuttua liian häiriöherkäksi. Viiden minuutin vuorovälillä nykyjärjestely on itse asiassa vähemmän häiriöherkkä kuin Pisara, jos vain junarunkojen säilytys päärautatieasemalla lopetetaan. Tosin ero Pisaran tappioksi ei ole mitenkään merkityksellinen, aikataulustaan myöhässä Pisara-lenkkiin tuleva juna ei vain pysty kirimään aikatauluaan tuolla osuudella.

Kiinteistöjen arvonnousu hankkeen selvänä hyötynä ei muuten sinällään ole mikään huono asia, sillä ei ne arvot nouse, ellei kiinteistön tilanteessa ole tapahtunut jotain kohennusta. Ongelma on vain siinä, että kiinteistöjen omistajat pääsevät ansiotta korjaamaan hyödyn itselleen ja lasku lähetetään jonnekin muualle. Jos kiinteistön arvoa nostetaan vaikka rakentamalla siihen hissi, niin sen hissin joutuvat kuitenkin maksamaan talon omistajat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:58 ----------

Lisätään vielä se hintalappukin: 56 miljoonaa ja 83 miljoonaa vielä asetinlaitteen uudistamisesta, joka pitää tehdä joka tapauksessa, mutta jota ei tarvitse tehdä samalla kertaa. Jos asetinlaite uudistetaan joskus myöhemmin, lisäkuluja tulee arviolta 10 - 15 miljoonaa, sillä osa turvalaitteista jouduttaisiin rakentamaan kahteen kertaan.

----------


## petteri

> Lisätään vielä se hintalappukin: 56 miljoonaa ja 83 miljoonaa vielä asetinlaitteen uudistamisesta, joka pitää tehdä joka tapauksessa, mutta jota ei tarvitse tehdä samalla kertaa. Jos asetinlaite uudistetaan joskus myöhemmin, lisäkuluja tulee arviolta 10 - 15 miljoonaa, sillä osa turvalaitteista jouduttaisiin rakentamaan kahteen kertaan.


Tämän vaiheen kustannusarviot ovat yleensä aika alustavia, joten se että projektin hinnaksi tulisi 2-5 kertaa tuo summa ei olisi mikään yllätys. Ei sinänsä ratapiha, asetinlaite ja turvalaitteet pitää uusia, mutta ehkä kannattaa huomioida, että systeemi, jolla nykyään Stockholm Södran ja Stockholm Centralin välillä saadaan läpi luotettavasti 24 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa on käsittääkseni maksanut nykyrahassa useita miljardeja kruunuja. Samoin RER A:n kulunvalvonta, jolla myös saadaan läpi luotettavasti 24 pitkää junaa tunnissa maksoi käsittääkseni nykyrahassa satoja miljoonia euroja. Eikä Helsingin metron kulunvalvonnan uudistus ja automatisointikaan järin halvalta vaikuta.

Jos aletaan asentaa kaikkiin juniin uutta kulunvalvontaa, yllättäen kustannukset saattavat pompsahtaa. Vaikka ratapiha-, asetinlaite- ja kulunvalvontaprojekti on kyllä joka tapauksessa pakko tehdä ja ei niin kovin kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pisaran ideahan on nimenomaan ollut, että se nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoa veronmaksajien rahoilla. Omistukset suunniteltujen asemien ympäristössä ovat jakautuneet sillä tavalla sopivasti, että hankkeella sekä poliittinen että pääomapiirien tuki.


Minua suorastaan kyllästyttää tähän metronvastustajien foorumiin kirjoittaiminen, olkoot metro sitten niin surkea että sitä saa mollata olan takaa mutta Pisarasta sen verran viitsin sanoa että koska junalla pääsee Helsingin keskustassa nyt vain yhdelle asemalle, ja lähijunilla käytännössä vain Kaisaniemen puistoon ja Töölönlahden rakennustyömaiden keskelle, niin Pisara kolminkertaistaa vaihtoehtojen määrän. Kiinteistöjen arvonnousun edistämisellä sillä on hyvin vähän tekemistä koska Helsingin  keskustan kiinteistöjen arvot ovat jo nyt tapissa. Sitä ette voi millään kiistää että Pisara mahdollistaa ruuhkattoman pääsyn ratoja pitkin kolmelta ilmansuunnalta sekä Töölöön, Kolmen Sepän aukiolle että Hakaniemeen. Se on koko keskustan houkuttelevuutta ja pääkaupungin kilpailukykyä edistävä hanke .Tamperelaisten ja muiden  ei kannata olla kateellisisa, monessa muussa Suomen kaupungissa rautatie kulkee valmiksi keskustan läpi, harvassa kaupungissa on enää keskellä kaupunkia monta sataa metriä leveää ratapihaa joka eristää kulun raiteille joka suunnalta eikä päädy seinään kuten Helsingissä .Se on niiden muiden kaupunkien oma asia hyödyntääkö maantieteellista etuaan ja rakentaa asemia radan varrelle joilla junat voivat pysähtyä vai ei. Helsinki on täynnä taloja ja "puistoja" joiden takia junat voidaan ohjata vain yhteen paikkaan nyt. Jos maan pääkaupunki ja ainoa suurkaupunki haluaa paremmat liikenneyhteydet joita kuinenkin käyttää kaikki suomalaiset eivät vain helsinkiläiset, nin onko se aina veronmaksajien rahojen tuhlausta? 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Sillä Pisaran miljardilla voisi tehdä koko seudun kattavan pikaraitiotieverkoston (~5 Raide-Jokeria), joka oikeasti parantaa liikenneyhteyksiä. Kolme pysäkkiä kalpenee sadalle pysäkille, katsoi niitä miten vain.

Tai sitten sillä miljardilla voisi rakentaa 40 000 asukkaan kaupunginosan keskustan kylkeen ja jakaa asunnot ilmaiseksi arvonnalla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

R.Silfverbergin viestissä on pointteja, mutta Stadilla sattuu olemaan hieman erilainen tilanne - suomalaisista erityisolosuhteista johtuen kenties -, että Helsingin niemi ja sitä kautta myös Helsingin asema (en tarkoituksellakaan käytä termiä Helsingin päärautatieasema, sillä sellaista ei ole olemassa) ovat aika lailla pussissa. Jos asiaa vertaa yksinkertaisesti vaikka Tukholmaan, Kööpenhaminaan, Berliiniin, Lontooseen tai oikeastaan mihin tahansa muuhun (vanhan) EU:n pääkaupunkiin, tällaisia pussiasemia kuin Helsinki, ei käsittääkseni ole missään muualla. Jossain Australiassa kai oli joku. Ai niin, mutta kun se on AUS, eikä näin ollen EUs.

Enivei, Pisarassa on puolensa ja puolensa, mutta kun en ole inssi, enkä ekonomi, en osaa ottaa asiaan kantaa kansantaloustasolla. Yksi simppeli kyssärini on kuitenkin tämä: onko kaikkia junia pakko ajaa Helsingin asemalle asti, vai voisiko osa junista kääntyä esimerkiksi Pasilassa? En ole ajatusta sen tarkemmin pyöritellyt, mutta tämä nyt vaan tuli mieleen ennen Keski-Pasilan rakentamista, jolloin Pasilan asemalle voitaisi kenties tehdä vielä muutama lisäraide aseman länsipuolelle. Alleviivaan sitä, että tämä on vain pelkkää ajatusten pyörittelyä, eikä tämä perustu minkäänlaisiin tilastoihin tai dokkareihin.

----------


## petteri

> Sillä Pisaran miljardilla voisi tehdä koko seudun kattavan pikaraitiotieverkoston (~5 Raide-Jokeria), joka oikeasti parantaa liikenneyhteyksiä. Kolme pysäkkiä kalpenee sadalle pysäkille, katsoi niitä miten vain.
> 
> Tai sitten sillä miljardilla voisi rakentaa 40 000 asukkaan kaupunginosan keskustan kylkeen ja jakaa asunnot ilmaiseksi arvonnalla.


Pari-kolme Raide-Jokeria toki miljardilla varmaan saisi, ikävä kyllä ratikat eivät näytä rakentuvan, joten parempi rakentaa tunnelirataa kuin olla rakentamatta mitään.

3333 asuntoa vaikka hintaan 300000 euroa kappale miljardilla toki saa, mutta 40000 asukkaan asuttaminen tuohon tilaan on kyllä suhteellisen haastavaa, jos ei olla Intian slummissa.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Enivei, Pisarassa on puolensa ja puolensa, mutta kun en ole inssi, enkä ekonomi, en osaa ottaa asiaan kantaa kansantaloustasolla. Yksi simppeli kyssärini on kuitenkin tämä: onko kaikkia junia pakko ajaa Helsingin asemalle asti, vai voisiko osa junista kääntyä esimerkiksi Pasilassa? En ole ajatusta sen tarkemmin pyöritellyt, mutta tämä nyt vaan tuli mieleen ennen Keski-Pasilan rakentamista, jolloin Pasilan asemalle voitaisi kenties tehdä vielä muutama lisäraide aseman länsipuolelle. Alleviivaan sitä, että tämä on vain pelkkää ajatusten pyörittelyä, eikä tämä perustu minkäänlaisiin tilastoihin tai dokkareihin.


Pasilaan voitisiin pysäyttää osa kuokojunista, esim yöjunat koska niiden ei olisi pakko ajaa keskustaan, mutta aamuruuhkan aikaan tukkivat ratapihan. Jos ei se riitä niin osa muista kaukojunista. Kaikkien lähijunien olisi syytä jatkaa kuitenkin päärautatieasemalle jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta. Kaukojunien matkustajat voivat siis Pasilassa vaihtaa lähijunaan jos haluavat keskustaan mutta lähijunien matkustajilla ei olisi mitään mihin vaihtaa. Ratikka jolla kestää puoli tuntia keskustaan, no thanks.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Kyllä jopa suomalainen suostuisi asumaan suuren maailman asukastiheyksillä jos vaakakupin toisella puolella on asunto Helsingin keskustassa ja pelkkä yhtiövastike kuluina. 

Kysymys on järkevistä asioista mitä rahalla saa, ei sillä mihin julkishallinto sattuu saamaan rahoja kulumaan. Sillä kriteerillä muuan Tieto Oyj:n projektit ovat parasta verorahojen kulutusta, koska kyllähän siihen saa rahat uppoamaan.

Rainer, jos viitsisit lukea lankaa pari sivua taaksepäin olisit huomannut kaavion jossa asetetaan Helsingin rautateiden pullonkaula tukevasti Pasilaan. Junien pysäyttäminen tukkisi Pasilan, mutta vapautuvalla kapasiteetilla etelässä ei oikein pääse tekemään mitään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sillä Pisaran miljardilla voisi tehdä koko seudun kattavan pikaraitiotieverkoston (~5 Raide-Jokeria), joka oikeasti parantaa liikenneyhteyksiä. Kolme pysäkkiä kalpenee sadalle pysäkille, katsoi niitä miten vain.


Paraskaan pikaraitiotievaunu ei osaa lentää Helsingin kattojen yli joten mielummin se Pisara tai sitten metro (jolla vaika ajettaisiin sitten raitiovaunuilla)



> Tai sitten sillä miljardilla voisi rakentaa 40 000 asukkaan kaupunginosan keskustan kylkeen ja jakaa asunnot ilmaiseksi arvonnalla


Eli niinkuin Hitas-systeemi jossa puoli-ilmaisia asuntoja arvotaan. Hyötyjinä 40.000 asuntokeinotteljaa. Häviäjinä ne 800.000 jotka jatkossakin  joutuvat asumaan Bantustan-lähiöissä  joita arpaonni ei suosinut. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:33 ----------




> Rainer, jos viitsisit lukea lankaa pari sivua taaksepäin olisit huomannut kaavion jossa asetetaan Helsingin rautateiden pullonkaula tukevasti Pasilaan. Junien pysäyttäminen tukkisi Pasilan, mutta vapautuvalla kapasiteetilla etelässä ei oikein pääse tekemään mitään.


Pasilaan, nykyisen aseman viereen mahtuu vaikka 10 uutta raidetta jotka eivät jatkuisi ollenkaan keskustaan. Kysymys on siitä pysäytetäänkö sinne lähijunat esim Espoosta ja Keravalta ja lentokentältä vai kaukojunat Suomen sisäosista. Siinä ovat vaihtoehdot Pisaralle. Ja Liikenneviraston suunnitelmassa tehokkain vaihtoehto 4 sisältäisi siltoja/tunneleita Linnunlaulun tienoille jota pitkin junt voisivat vaihta puola lännen ja idän välillä. Eivät mikään halpa viritys ja maisemakin muuttuis aika lailla. Mä kommentoin enemmän asiaa sitten kun olen saanut kotiin Rautatietekniikka nro 1/2014 numeron. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Pisaran ideahan on nimenomaan ollut, että se nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoa veronmaksajien rahoilla. Omistukset suunniteltujen asemien ympäristössä ovat jakautuneet sillä tavalla sopivasti, että hankkeella sekä poliittinen että pääomapiirien tuki.


Jos Pasila-Fredriksbergin puutaloalueen vieressä sijaiteva seisake olisi lakkutettu 1960-luvulla ja nyt suunniteltaisiin Pasilan aseman perustamista, varmaan tällä foorumilla sanottaisiin, että kyseessä on vain kiinteistöjen arvojen nostaminen veronmaksajien rahoilla, ja omistukset suunnitellun aseman ympäristössä ovat jakautuneet sillä tavalla sopivasti, että hankkeella sekä poliittinen että pääomapiirien tuki.

----------


## Knightrider

Nykyisen Helsinki-Pasilan parantaminen asetinlaitteen uusimisineen ja lisäraiteeneen ovat välttämättömiä ja joka tapauksessa suunnitteilla olevia projekteja, eikä niitä voi hyllyttää mahdolliseen Pisaraan vedoten - niitä kun tarvitaan nyt. Näinollen on luontevaa jatkaa nykyisen käytävän kehittämistä - lisäraiteille kun on tilaa. Molemmille puolille käytävää mahtuu tarvittaessa lisäraidepari kriittisimmällä välillä Hämeenlinnanväylä/Tuusulanväylä -> Helsinginkatu purkamatta rakennuksia.

 Toisin kuin monissa muissa keskisuurissa kaupungeissa, ei Helsingin asemalta ole tarvetta jatkaa rautatietä muussa, kuin pohjois/eteläsuunnassa. Kaikki kuviteltavissa olevat tulevat hankkeet, kuten Rail Baltica, Lentorata, HELI-rata, ELSA-rata, Nurmijärven rautatieyhteys, Pietarin suurnopeusrata ym. kulkevat näin päin. Myöskään ei voida väittää, että nykyisen käytävän varsi olisi niin täyteen rakennettu, etteikö sitä voisi leventää. Kaisaniemen puolelle mahtuu myös vaikka kuinka pääteraiteita. Lisäksi metro palvelee lyhyitä matkoja itä/länsisuunnassa ja pitemmillä matkoilla Rantarata palvelee jo lännessä sekä mahdollinen uusi idän suurnopeusyhteys lähtisi joka tapauksessa Pää- tai Lentoradalta eli pohjoisen kautta. Myös Östersundomin joukkoliikenneyhteys on nopeimmillaan joko Tapanilasta haarautuvana suurnopeusratana ja toisiksi nopeinkin vaihtoehtokaan - moderni pikaraitiotie Itäväylää pitkin - ei vaadi Pisaraa millään lailla. Yksi Pisaraa edullisempi tapa yhtaikaa helpottaa niemen kuormitusta ja vähentää matkustajien vaihtoja on luoda rautatieyhteyksiä Pääradalta Rantaradalle suoraan ilman niemellä käyntiä ja ohjata osa junista sitä kautta.

 Pikku-Pisaran sijaan lähiyhteyksiä voidaan mieluummin ajatella isommalla skaalalla. Pisaran muotoinen lenkki ei poista vaihtoyhteyttä Pasilassa, ellei halua sakkolenkille. Ihmiset eivät yleensä matkusta ympyrää, joten jäljelle ei jää niin suuria valtakunnallisia hyötyjä, kuin mitä heti voisi kuvitella. Pisaraan ei saa mahtumaan kaikkia junia, joten se ei poista tarvetta päärautatieaseman olemassaololle, Pasila-Helsinki-välin kunnostamiselle, ylläpidolle eikä sen kehittämiselle. Keskustan asema luo turhaan kaksi ylläpitoa vaativaa asemaa lähelle toisiaan. Päärautatieaseman ominaisuus on nimenomaan Helsingissä se, että sinne päättyy kaikki junavuorot ja sinne kannattaa keskittää myös vaihtoyhteydet kantakaupunkiin. Toki myös turistien kannalta yksi päärautatieasema on kaikkein paras vaihtoehto. Hakaniemestä menee jo maan päältä heti torilta muutaman minuutin välein raitiovaunuja päärautatieaseman oven eteen 4 minuutissa, joten se ei vaadi yhteyksien puolesta omaa asemaa. Niiden, jotka ovat joka tapauksessa metrossa tai melkein missä tahansa bussissa/ratikassa, vaihtojen määrä ei laske vaan vaihtopaikka vaihtuu. Nimenomaan Hakaniemessä ei varsinaisesti asu tai työskentele huomattavaa määrää ihmisiä, joka perustelisi kalliin tunneliradan toisen kalliin tunneliradan rinnalle. Bussit voisi taas mieluummin päättää jo Kalasatamaan ja matkustajat ohjata metrolla joko Helsingin tai Pasilan asemalle. Töölöstä taas asuinalueena on tärkeämpää päästä mahdollisimman hyvin raitiovaunuun ja metroon. Kaukojuniin menijöille taas on se ja sama, pääsevätkö he Pasilaan metrolla vai Pisaralla. Tämä voisi olla realistinen verkosto vuonna 2034:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pasilaan, nykyisen aseman viereen mahtuu vaikka 10 uutta raidetta jotka eivät jatkuisi ollenkaan keskustaan. Kysymys on siitä pysäytetäänkö sinne lähijunat esim Espoosta ja Keravalta ja lentokentältä vai kaukojunat Suomen sisäosista. Siinä ovat vaihtoehdot Pisaralle. Ja Liikenneviraston suunnitelmassa tehokkain vaihtoehto 4 sisältäisi siltoja/tunneleita Linnunlaulun tienoille jota pitkin junt voisivat vaihta puola lännen ja idän välillä. Eivät mikään halpa viritys ja maisemakin muuttuis aika lailla. Mä kommentoin enemmän asiaa sitten kun olen saanut kotiin Rautatietekniikka nro 1/2014 numeron.


Tässä ei mikään pidä paikkaansa. Selvitys osoitti, että nykyisen päärautatieaseman laiturit vetävät kaiken liikenteen, mikä pääsee vain Pasilasta läpi, siksi Pisarasta ei ole mitään apua kaukoliikenteen tai seudullisen lähiliikenteen mahdollisiin kapasiteettiongelmiin. Siksi uuden pääteaseman rakentaminen Pasilaan ei ole Pisaran vaihtoehto. Se tarvitsee tehdä tai sitä ei tarvitse tehdä riippumatta siitä, tehdäänkö Pisara.

Selvityksestä käy ilmi, että siltahärveli Linnunlaulussa ei ole tehokkain vaihtoehto. Siltavaihtoehdon numero oli muuten ve2. Tehokkain vaihtoehto on lisätä uusia vaihteita, jotta olemassa olevia raiteita voidaan käyttää tehokkaammin, käytännössä tehdään useita vaihtoehtoisia paikkoja, missä raidetta voidaan vaihtaa.

Ehkä on todellakin viisasta ensin lukea itse se suunnitelma. Löytyy myös netistä eikä raportti ole kovin pitkä.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos asiaa vertaa yksinkertaisesti vaikka Tukholmaan, Kööpenhaminaan, Berliiniin, Lontooseen tai oikeastaan mihin tahansa muuhun (vanhan) EU:n pääkaupunkiin, tällaisia pussiasemia kuin Helsinki, ei käsittääkseni ole missään muualla.


Lontoon suurista asemista useimmilla taitaa kylläkin olla enemmistö raiteista päättyviä, mm. Waterloo, Victoria, Paddington, Euston. Foorumilla joskus laskeskeltiin, että Waterloossa on päättyviä laituriraiteita jokseenkin saman verran kuin Helsingissä. Tietysti ratapihat ja liikkennöinti on muuten erilaista, ja veturinvaihtoja ei tehdä kaiketi lainkaan. Metroaseman laiturit taitavat olla kaikilla asemilla lähempänä lähijunan laituria kuin Helsingissä, tosin Lontoossakin joutuu maan alla kävelemään pitempiä matkoja kuin äkkiseltään tajuaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Lontoon suurista asemista useimmilla taitaa kylläkin olla enemmistö raiteista päättyviä, mm. Waterloo, Victoria, Paddington, Euston. Foorumilla joskus laskeskeltiin, että Waterloossa on päättyviä laituriraiteita jokseenkin saman verran kuin Helsingissä. Tietysti ratapihat ja liikkennöinti on muuten erilaista, ja veturinvaihtoja ei tehdä kaiketi lainkaan. Metroaseman laiturit taitavat olla kaikilla asemilla lähempänä lähijunan laituria kuin Helsingissä, tosin Lontoossakin joutuu maan alla kävelemään pitempiä matkoja kuin äkkiseltään tajuaa.


Kiitokset tarkennuksesta. Itse asiassa tuon Waterloon muistinkin, mutta noista muista asemista mulla ei ollut näkemystä. Helsingissä on tosiaan se ongelma, että on vain yksi (pikkuruinen) keskusta ja yksi rautatieasema, joten on luonnollista, että kaikkien junien määrä/lähtöasema on Helsinki. Sen sijaan tuosta joidenkin junien määrä/lähtöaseman muuttamisvaihtoehdosta Helsingin sijaan Pasilaan ei nähdäkseni ole käyty sen suurempaa keskustelua. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä tilastoja siitä, miten matkustajamäärät jakautuvat Helsingin ja Pasilan asemien välillä. Mahtaisiko kenelläkään olla vaikkapa Livin dokkaria aiheesta, mikäli sellaista on tehty? Aseman käyttäjämäärähän ei tietenkään ole sama asia kuin asemaa käyttävien matkustajien määrä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kiitokset tarkennuksesta. Itse asiassa tuon Waterloon muistinkin, mutta noista muista asemista mulla ei ollut näkemystä. Helsingissä on tosiaan se ongelma, että on vain yksi (pikkuruinen) keskusta ja yksi rautatieasema, joten on luonnollista, että kaikkien junien määrä/lähtöasema on Helsinki. Sen sijaan tuosta joidenkin junien määrä/lähtöaseman muuttamisvaihtoehdosta Helsingin sijaan Pasilaan ei nähdäkseni ole käyty sen suurempaa keskustelua. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä tilastoja siitä, miten matkustajamäärät jakautuvat Helsingin ja Pasilan asemien välillä. Mahtaisiko kenelläkään olla vaikkapa Livin dokkaria aiheesta, mikäli sellaista on tehty? Aseman käyttäjämäärähän ei tietenkään ole sama asia kuin asemaa käyttävien matkustajien määrä.


Matkustajamäärissä mitattuna Pasila on Suomen toiseksi suurin asema. En tiedä silti onko se puolet vai kolme neljäsosaa Helsingin päärautatieaseman matkustajamääristä mutta toisensi suurin joka tapauksessa, eli suurempi kuin Tampere, Turku ja Kouvola.  Oninaista on se että Pasilassa suuri osa matkustajista on junaa vaihtavia matkustajia. Kaukojunasta lähijunaan ja lähijunasta lähijunaan jos ollaan menossa idästä tai pohjoisesta länteen tai päinvastoin. Eli voi sanoa suoraan että "kaikki raiteet eivät johda Helsinkiin mutta Pasilaan kumminkin". Nyt kun joka tapauksessa Pasilan asemaa ollaan suurentamassa ja entisen tavararatapihan paikalle alkaa nousta uusi toimisto- ja asuinalue niin olisi hölmöä jos ei jätetä varausta lisäraiteille tulevaisuuden tarvetta varten, koska Pasilan matkustajamäärät tulevat joka tapauksessa kasvamaan. Jos tulee joskus tilanne että väliaikaisen tai pysyvän kapasiteettipulan vuoksi on pakko jättää joitakin junia ajamatta päärautatieasemalle asti  niin olisi luonnollisempa jos ne junat jotka jäisivät Pasilaan olisivat kaukojunia koska kaukojunista voi aina vaihtaa lähijunaan mutta ei oikein päinvastoin. Tämä riippumatta siitä onko Pisara-rataa olemassa vai ei. 






> Jos Pasila-Fredriksbergin puutaloalueen vieressä sijaiteva seisake olisi lakkutettu 1960-luvulla ja nyt suunniteltaisiin Pasilan aseman perustamista, varmaan tällä foorumilla sanottaisiin, että kyseessä on vain kiinteistöjen arvojen nostaminen veronmaksajien rahoilla, ja omistukset suunnitellun aseman ympäristössä ovat jakautuneet sillä tavalla sopivasti, että hankkeella sekä poliittinen että pääomapiirien tuki.


Kyllähän Pasilan nykisen raiteiden päällä olevan aseman rakentaminen tähtäsi Pasilan uusien alueiden (eli länsi- ja itä-Pasilan)  statuksen kohotamiseen  eli kiinteistöjen arvon nostamiseen, ja sitä rahoitti jopa Postipankki (=veronmaksajien pankki joka sittemmin yksityistettiin konkurssikypsänä) , mutta toinen funktio oli kehittää Pasilasta tärkeä vaihtoasema sekä lähi- että kaukojunamatkustajia varten. Kovin paljon kritiikkä asemahanke ei saanut siihen aikaan  "metronvastustajilta" sen enempää kuin NIMBY-porukalta vaikka se täytti kaikki vastustamisen kriteerit, se sekä maksoi aivan kamalan paljoon, rumensi kaupunkikuvaa, että teki junan vaihtamisesta helpompaa niin että se jopa lisäsi junien eli turmiollisen raskaan raideliikenteen matkustajamääriä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

Zürichin päärautatieasema on myös pussinperäasema, yhtä lähiliikenneraideparia lukuunottamatta. No, kieltämättä Zürich ei ole EU-maassa eikä edes pääkaupunki, mutta sopinee luonteensa puolesta samaan kastiin.

----------


## petteri

> Zürichin päärautatieasema on myös pussinperäasema, yhtä lähiliikenneraideparia lukuunottamatta. No, kieltämättä Zürich ei ole EU-maassa eikä edes pääkaupunki, mutta sopinee luonteensa puolesta samaan kastiin.


Mitäköhän tarkoitat pussinperäasemalla, toki Eurooppa on täynnä asemia, joissa kaupunkiliikenne menee joko tunnelissa tai muuten kaupungin läpi ja osa junista lähtee asemalta. 

Zurich keskustan läpi on rakennettu viime vuosikymmenten aikana useampia S-bahn ja ratayhteyksiä. Suurin osa Zurichin S-bahn liikenteestä menee jo nyt kaupungin läpi ja Weinberg-tunneli on juuri valmistumassa.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...bergtunnel.svg

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Postipankki (=veronmaksajien pankki joka sittemmin yksityistettiin konkurssikypsänä)


Off topicina mainittakoon, että tämä ei pidä paikkaansa oikeastaan miltään osin. Postipankki ja Vientiluotto fuusioitiin, jolloin syntyi Leonia-konserni. Lopulta Leonia fuusioitiin Sampoon. Ns. "Uuden Sammon" taustalla oli mm. Mandatum. Lyhyesti näin, mutta pointtina se, että näillä fuusioilla Nalle Wahlroos sai käytännöllisesti katsoen monopoliaseman Suomen Pankkiirina. Kaikki edellä mainittu siis tiivistettynä, mutta osimoilleen näin. On se Wahlroos vaan kova jätkä kuvittelemaan liukuportaita, joilla rahaa nousee kerrasta toiseen. Inspiroiva äijä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Minä en ymmärrä, mikä ihmeen järki on ajatuksessa päättää osa junista Pasilaan, kun päärautatieasemalla riittää kapasiteettia lisää jo nykyisellään (se selvitys) ja lisää saadaan sitä mukaa, kun siirrytään kahteen suuntaan ajettaviin junarunkoihin, eli vähennetään vaihtotyön määrää. Pisarassa on nyt se järki, että asemat saadaan keskemmälle kaupunkia, mutta miksi rakentaa kalliilla käytännössä uusi asema Pasilan rinnalle, joka heikentää palvelun laatua. Sitä paitsi Pasila alkaa muuttua jo epäkäytännöllisen isoksi, kun kävelymatkat laiturilta toiselle pitenisivät.

Pasila toimii oikein hyvin nykyisellään läpiajettavana mallina. Tähän malliin muuten toimii moni kokonaan uusi iso asema. Esimerkiksi Berliinissä kaikki junat ajavat päärautatieaseman läpi ja Berliiniin jäävät junat käännetään muutaman kilometrin päässä olevilla muilla asemilla. Pasila ja päärautatieasema Helsingissä toimii ihan samalla logiikalla. Ainoastaan varikon (Ilmala) sijainti kokonaisuudessa on epäedullinen.

Ja Berliinin päärautatieasemasta puheen ollen, siellä on 14 laituria, joista kaksi on s-bahnin käytössä, siis 12 laituria läpiajettavassa mallissa riittää hoitamaan koko miljoonakaupungin kauko- ja seutuliikenteen. Voisiko olla, että 7 laituria Pasilassa, ja 11, jos kaupunkirataa siirretään joskus sivummalle, saattaisi riittää aika pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Varsinkin, kun kapasiteettiakin voidaan lisätä junia pidentämällä, ainoastaan seudullisessa lähiliikenteessä alkaa junapituudet olla jo täysimääräisessä käytössä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Minä en ymmärrä, mikä ihmeen järki on ajatuksessa päättää osa junista Pasilaan, kun päärautatieasemalla riittää kapasiteettia lisää jo nykyisellään (se selvitys) ja lisää saadaan sitä mukaa, kun siirrytään kahteen suuntaan ajettaviin junarunkoihin, eli vähennetään vaihtotyön määrää.


Siinä on sellainen järki, että juna(rungot)t saadaan Pasilasta himppasen nopeammin Ilmalaan huoltoon kuin siinä, että niitä käytettäisi Helsingin asemalla asti. Toinen juttu ovat sitten lähijunat (H, R, Z): osa niistä voitaisi kääntää nopeasti Pasilassa, jolloin vapautuisi merkittävästi ratakapasiteettia Linnunlaulusta (ja Helsingin asemalta).




> Esimerkiksi Berliinissä kaikki junat ajavat päärautatieaseman läpi ja Berliiniin jäävät junat käännetään muutaman kilometrin päässä olevilla muilla asemilla. Pasila ja päärautatieasema Helsingissä toimii ihan samalla logiikalla. Ainoastaan varikon (Ilmala) sijainti kokonaisuudessa on epäedullinen.


Kyllä, juuri näin. Berliinin Hbf toimii juurikin läpiajettavana asemana, mutta Helsingin asema ei toimi niin, sillä se on pussiasema.




> Ja Berliinin päärautatieasemasta puheen ollen, siellä on 14 laituria, joista kaksi on s-bahnin käytössä, siis 12 laituria läpiajettavassa mallissa riittää hoitamaan koko miljoonakaupungin kauko- ja seutuliikenteen. Voisiko olla, että 7 laituria Pasilassa, ja 11, jos kaupunkirataa siirretään joskus sivummalle, saattaisi riittää aika pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Varsinkin, kun kapasiteettiakin voidaan lisätä junia pidentämällä, ainoastaan seudullisessa lähiliikenteessä alkaa junapituudet olla jo täysimääräisessä käytössä.


Edelleen, just näin. Tässä on sellainen erittäin merkityksellinen ero, että _[Berliinin päärautatieaseman] 12 laituria läpiajettavassa mallissa_ eroa on aavistuksen verran verrattuna  Helsingin asemaan, joista 19 raiteesta 19 päättyy päätepuskimeen.

Mielestäni puhuit itsesi juurikin äsken pussiasemalle...  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edelleen, just näin. Tässä on sellainen erittäin merkityksellinen ero, että _[Berliinin päärautatieaseman] 12 laituria läpiajettavassa mallissa_ eroa on aavistuksen verran verrattuna  Helsingin asemaan, joista 19 raiteesta 19 päättyy päätepuskimeen.


Karkeasti voi sanoa että läpiajettava asema tarvitsee puolet säkkiaseman raiteista. Kööpenhaminan ja Hampurinkin päärautatieasemilla taitaa olla 12 läpiajettavaa raidetta kummallakin ellen muista väärin. Se vastaisi 24 puskuriin päättyvää. Lisäksi noissa kaupungeissa siirtoajot varikolta asemalle ei tapahdu junia peruuttamalla kuiten Helsingissä. Se on se huoltoliikenne varikoille joka syö Helsingin ratapihojen kapasiteettia. Ohjausvaunut ja  moottorivaunukaluston yleistyminen tosin helpottavat tilannetta. 

Minä lähinnä tarkoitin että olisi tyhmää olla varaamatta tilaa Pasilasta muutamalle raiteelle koska sitä ei tiedä tarvitaanko niitä joskus 20-30 vuoden päästä tosissaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ja Berliinin päärautatieasemasta puheen ollen, siellä on 14 laituria, joista kaksi on s-bahnin käytössä, siis 12 laituria läpiajettavassa mallissa riittää hoitamaan koko miljoonakaupungin kauko- ja seutuliikenteen. Voisiko olla, että 7 laituria Pasilassa, ja 11, jos kaupunkirataa siirretään joskus sivummalle, saattaisi riittää aika pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Varsinkin, kun kapasiteettiakin voidaan lisätä junia pidentämällä, ainoastaan seudullisessa lähiliikenteessä alkaa junapituudet olla jo täysimääräisessä käytössä.


Nyt taitaa jo vertailussa aika laillla mennä puurot ja vellit sekaisin. Berliiinissa on noin kaksikymmentä kaupungin läpi kulkevaa S-bahn, U-bahn ja regiolinjaa, jotka eivät todellakaan kaikki mene päärautatieaseman kautta, vaan suurin osa rautatielinjoista on tunneloitu kaupungin läpi kulkeviksi S-bahneiksi jo vuosikymmeniä sitten.

Helsingissä on yksi metrolinja, joka ei käytä rautatieasemaa, kaikki muut linjat käyttävät. Berliinin alueella toki 3-4 kertaa enemmän asukkaita kuin Helsingin seudulla, mutta tunneloitua rataa suhteessa vielä paljon Helsinkiä enemmän.

----------


## pehkonen

> Nyt taitaa jo vertailussa aika laillla mennä puurot ja vellit sekaisin. Berliiinissa on noin kaksikymmentä kaupungin läpi kulkevaa S-bahn, U-bahn ja regiolinjaa, jotka eivät todellakaan kaikki mene päärautatieaseman kautta, vaan suurin osa rautatielinjoista on tunneloitu kaupungin läpi kulkeviksi S-bahneiksi jo vuosikymmeniä sitten.
> 
> Helsingissä on yksi metrolinja, joka ei käytä rautatieasemaa, kaikki muut linjat käyttävät. Berliinin alueella toki 3-4 kertaa enemmän asukkaita kuin Helsingin seudulla, mutta tunneloitua rataa suhteessa vielä paljon Helsinkiä enemmän.


Lisäksi Berliinin Hbf:lla http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin_Hauptbahnhof (ylhäällä 6 laituria, joista 2 S-bahnille) on maanalainen pohjois-eteläsuuntainen RB-asema http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin_...South_mainline (8 laituria) sen U-bahnaseman lisäksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt taitaa jo vertailussa aika laillla mennä puurot ja vellit sekaisin. Berliiinissa on noin kaksikymmentä kaupungin läpi kulkevaa S-bahn, U-bahn ja regiolinjaa, jotka eivät todellakaan kaikki mene päärautatieaseman kautta, vaan suurin osa rautatielinjoista on tunneloitu kaupungin läpi kulkeviksi S-bahneiksi jo vuosikymmeniä sitten.


Voi olla pilkunviilausta, mutta Petterin käsitys Berliinin S-Bahnista on aika suurpiirteinen. Tosiasiassa S-Bahn kostuu keskusta-alueella kolmesta pääasiallisesta radasta: Stadtbahn (itä-länsi, maan päällä), Nord-Süd-Tunnel (pohjois-etelä, maan alla) ja Ringbahn (ympyrälinja, maan päällä). Lisäksi kaukojunille on pohjois-eteläsuuntainen tunneli ja S-Bahnille suunnitellaan toista pohjois-etelätunnelia. Mainittu Nord-Süd-Tunnel rakennettiin 1930-luvulla. Loput tunnelit ovat metrotunneleita. RE-junat käyttävät tyypilisesti kaukoliikenneratoja, ja niitä kulkee sekä maanpäällisellä Stadtbahnin reitillä että pohjois-eteläsuuntaisessa kaukoliikennetunnelissa, sekä lisäksi Ringbahnilla (josta en nyt muista oliko siellä erillisiä kaukoliikenneraiteita missään).

Petteri taitaa tarkoittaa etteivät kaikki linjat kulje päärautatieaseman kautta. Totta. Eivät varsinkaan metrolinjat. Ja Nord-Süd-Tunnel kulkee Friedrichstraßen kautta, mutta mainitsemani suunnitteilla oleva rinnakkainen linja palvelisi juuri päärautatieasemaa. Sen sijaan väite että nimenomaan S-Bahnit olisivat hajautuneet pitkin kaupunkia ei tarkkaan ottaen pidä paikkaansa, varsinkaan jos väitteen oletetaan koskevan erityisesti tunneleita. Päärautatieasema-Friedrichstraße yhdessä muodostavat kokonaisuuden, jonka läpi kulkevat lähes kaikki S-Bahnit, poislukien Ringbahnin liikenne. Metrolinjat tietysti ovat hajaantuneet enemmän, mutta se ei vaikuta kokonaiskuvaan, että Berliinin keskustassa pienelle alueelle konvergoituu valtaosa rautateiden lähiliikenteestä. Aika jännä juttu noinkin isossa kaupungissa.

Luin muuten jostain opuksesta jotain siihen suuntaan että Berliiniin suunniteltiin päärautatieasemaa jonnekin Lehrter Bahnhofin tienoille jo sotien välisenä aikana. Aika pitkään meni ennen kuin tuo lopulta toteutui, mutta jännää sinänsä miten pitkä joidenkin hankkeiden aikaväli on, ja miten pysyviä rataverkon perusominaisuudet ovat.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllä, juuri näin. Berliinin Hbf toimii juurikin läpiajettavana asemana, mutta Helsingin asema ei toimi niin, sillä se on pussiasema.
> 
> Edelleen, just näin. Tässä on sellainen erittäin merkityksellinen ero, että _[Berliinin päärautatieaseman] 12 laituria läpiajettavassa mallissa_ eroa on aavistuksen verran verrattuna  Helsingin asemaan, joista 19 raiteesta 19 päättyy päätepuskimeen.
> 
> Mielestäni puhuit itsesi juurikin äsken pussiasemalle...


Turunen kyllä mielestäni vertasi Berliinin päärautatieasemaa Pasilaan, eikä Helsingin päärautatieasemaan. Ja nimenomaan liikennöinnin ja sen kapasiteetin kannalta, ei päärautatieasemastatuksen kannalta. Kuten aiemmin linkatusta selvityksestä voi lukea, teoreettisen kapasiteetin pullonkaula on Pasilassa, myös lisälaituriraiteiden jälkeen, joten Helsingin päärautatieasema kyllä vetää kaiken mitä Pasila syöttää.

Minäkään en näe mitään järkeä kääntää juna Pasilassa, junan etu moneen muuhun liikennevälineeseen on nimenomaan se, että sillä pääsee keskustaan - eli sinne minne ihmiset ovat pääsääntöisesti menossa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Turunen kyllä mielestäni vertasi Berliinin päärautatieasemaa Pasilaan, eikä Helsingin päärautatieasemaan. Ja nimenomaan liikennöinnin ja sen kapasiteetin kannalta, ei päärautatieasemastatuksen kannalta. Kuten aiemmin linkatusta selvityksestä voi lukea, teoreettisen kapasiteetin pullonkaula on Pasilassa, myös lisälaituriraiteiden jälkeen, joten Helsingin päärautatieasema kyllä vetää kaiken mitä Pasila syöttää.
> 
> Minäkään en näe mitään järkeä kääntää juna Pasilassa, junan etu moneen muuhun liikennevälineeseen on nimenomaan se, että sillä pääsee keskustaan - eli sinne minne ihmiset ovat pääsääntöisesti menossa.


Minä ymmärsin Åbosen tekstistä toisin: "_mikä ihmeen järki on ajatuksessa päättää osa junista Pasilaan, kun päärautatieasemalla riittää kapasiteettia lisää jo nykyisellään..._". Tuo tlajusen jälkimmäinen kyssäri on juurikin se asia, jota tuossa pari päivää sitten puntaroin Helsingin ja Pasilan asemien matkustajavirtojen suhteen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mielestäni puhuit itsesi juurikin äsken pussiasemalle...


Koitin verrata Berliinin päärautatieasemaa Pasilaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:36 ----------




> Nyt taitaa jo vertailussa aika laillla mennä puurot ja vellit sekaisin. Berliiinissa on noin kaksikymmentä kaupungin läpi kulkevaa S-bahn, U-bahn ja regiolinjaa, jotka eivät todellakaan kaikki mene päärautatieaseman kautta, vaan suurin osa rautatielinjoista on tunneloitu kaupungin läpi kulkeviksi S-bahneiksi jo vuosikymmeniä sitten.


Tarkoitus oli verrata pelkkää kauko- ja seutuliikennettä, siis Berliinissä ilman S-bahnia ja Metroa, Helsingissä ilman kaupunkirataa ja metroa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:36 ----------

Olen näköjään ilmaissut itseäni viime aikoina jokseenkin epäselvästi, pahoitteluni.

----------


## tlajunen

> Olen näköjään ilmaissut itseäni viime aikoina jokseenkin epäselvästi, pahoitteluni.


Uskallan helposti väittää, että et ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitokset LiVi:lle tästä työstä. En tunne työn taustoja eli sitä, miksi tähän työhön on lähdetty. Paitsi mitä raportin alkusanoissa kirjoitetaan. Mutta tiedän, että Suomen Liikenneliitto SuLi on jo 2011 ottanut kantaa väitteisiin siitä, että Helsingin aseman kapasiteetti ei muka riitä. SuLi on silloin esittänyt varsin havainnollisella ja yksinkertaisella kaaviolla, miten Helsingin asemalla on yllin kyllin raiteita siihen, miten paljon Pasilasta voidaan junia Helsinkiin lähettää. Ja nimenomaan sillä toimintatavalla, miten kauan junia on jo silloin ollut tarpeen seisottaa Helsingin asemalla. Siis ajalta ennen ohjausvaunuja.

Valitettavasti SuLi:n nettisivuilta ei nykyään löydy tuota dokumenttia, edellisillä sivuilla se muistaakseni oli. Mutta se on mennyt tiedoksi myös LVM:lle ja LiVille. On oikein hyvä, että perusteellisella simuloinnilla on voitu osoittaa, että yksinkertaisella ja konservatiivisella (= mahdollisimman suurin varmuusmarginaalein) käsinlaskennalla saatu tulos pitää paikkansa.

Olen myös itse kesällä 2011 tekemässäni Pisaraa käsittelevässä nettiartikkelissani todennut, että Helsingin aseman esitetyt kapasiteettiongelmat ratkeavat toimintojen rationalisoinnilla. Mukava, että LiVi nyt vahvistaa tämänkin.

Jossain aiemmassa viestissä kirjoitettiin, että yksi 2-raiteinen rata tarvitsee pääteasemakseen 4 puskuriin päättyvää raidetta. Näin ei asia ole, vaan puskimiin päättyvien raiteiden määrä riippuu siitä, miten pitkään suhteessa vuoroväliin suuntaansa kääntävää junaa on tarpeen seisottaa suunnanvaihdon yhteydessä. Sillä minimissäänhän 2-raiteisen rataosan pääte tarvitsee vain yhden puskuriin päättyvän raiteen. Tämä toimii niin kauan kun vuoroväli on pidempi tai enintään yhtä pitkä kuin suunnanvaihtoon ja seisomiseen menevä aika.

Metrot ovat tyypillisesti tiheän vuorovälin liikennettä, ja vallitseva ratkaisu maailman metroissa on, että radat päättyvät kahteen puskimeen joita ennen on puolenvaihtoristikko. Tämä toimii metroliikenteen minimivuoroväleillä eli alle 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, koska metroissa seisonta-aika asemilla jää aina alle minuutin.

Paikallisjunaliikenteessä tilanne on samantapainen kuin metroradoilla. Mutta kaukojunaliikenteessä tarvitaan useiden minuuttien seisonta-aikoja, jotta matkustajat ehtivät kantamuksineen ulos ahtaista käytävistä ja ovista. Tämä on asia, joka tekee Pasilasta pullonkaulan, koska siellä tarvitaan reilusti yli minuutin seisonta-aikoja. Kun lisäksi kaukojunien kiihtyvyys on huomattavasti alhaisempi kuin paikallisjunilla, Pasilan pysähdyksen nettoaika ohiajoon verrattuna tekee Pasilasta  ja kaikista muistakin kaukoliikenteen pysähdyspaikoista  ratakapasiteetin pullonkauloja eli maksimikapasiteetin asettavia radan osia.

Em. asiaa voi auttaa vain sillä, että asemalla on enemmän kuin yksi laituri yhtä raidetta kohden. Eli vastaava tilanne kuin 2- tai 3-osaisilla bussipysäkeillä. Tällöin seuraava juna voi saapua asemalle, vaikka edellinen vielä olisi laiturissa. Mutta Pasilassa ei ole tällaiselle tilaa leveyssuunnassa. Eikä sitä asiaa ratkaista edes sillä tilalla, joka nyt käytetään Ilmalaan johtaviin raiteisiin.

Toisaalta kovin suurta merkitystä ei ole sillä, että vain Pasilan kapasiteettia lisättäisiin tuplalaitureilla. Se ei ole ainoa asema, jolla kaukojunat tarvitsevat pitkähköjä pysähdysaikoja. Ainakin Tikkurila on lentoliikenteen vuoksi tällainen pitkän pysähdyksen asema. Mutta on valitettavaa, että Pasilan kaavoitusta suunniteltaessa tätä asiaa ei ole ymmärretty lainkaan. Sen sijaan on pohdittu lähiliikenteen päättämistä Pasilaan, sekä tietenkin Pisaraa, vaikka kumpikin asia on täysin epärelevantti. Eli eivät ole olennaisia eivätkä mitään ongelmia tai ongelmien ratkaisuja.

Vielä voin todeta, että Helsingin aseman loppumattomasta kapasiteetista saanemme kiittää höyryvetureiden aikaa. Kun höyryveturit olivat yhteen suuntaan ajettavia, niiden aikana suuntaa vaihtava kaukojuna joutui seisomaan väkisin Helsingissä todella pitkään. Käytössä oli aikanaan kolmas raide laituriraiteiden välissä siksi, että junan etelään vetänyt veturi saatiin ajetuksi pois. Toinen vaihtoehto oli, että vaihtoveturi vei vaunuston pois ja toi uuden vaunuston. Linjaveturit kävivät sinä aikana varikolla vesillä, hiilillä ja voideltavana.

Höyryveturiaikana siis tarvittiin runsaasti aikaa ja siten raiteita. Nyt kolmannet raiteet on purettu ja niiden tila on voitu käyttää laituriraiteisiin. Ja kun aikaa ei enää tarvita höyryvetureiden tarpeisiin, Helsingin asemalla on yllin kyllin tilaa ja kapasiteettia siihen nähden, paljonkon sinne raiteita tulee.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Sillä minimissäänhän 2-raiteisen rataosan pääte tarvitsee vain yhden puskuriin päättyvän raiteen. Tämä toimii niin kauan kun vuoroväli on pidempi tai enintään yhtä pitkä kuin suunnanvaihtoon ja seisomiseen menevä aika.


Ei aivan näin. Mikäli vuoroväli ja kaluston kääntymisaika ovat samat, saapuva saapuu ja lähtevä lähtee samalla minuutilla: tarvitaan kaksi raidetta. Lisäksi tarvitaan aikaa siihen, kun sekä saapuva että lähtevä juna varaavat vaihdealuetta. Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteessä käytännössä homma onnistuu 6 tai 7 minuutin kääntymisajoilla, joskin järjestely ei siedä juurikaan viivästyksiä. Vähitään reitin jommassa kummassa päässä täytyy siis olla hieman ylimääräistä kapasiteettia.




> Em. asiaa voi auttaa vain sillä, että asemalla on enemmän kuin yksi laituri yhtä raidetta kohden. Eli vastaava tilanne kuin 2- tai 3-osaisilla bussipysäkeillä. Tällöin seuraava juna voi saapua asemalle, vaikka edellinen vielä olisi laiturissa. Mutta Pasilassa ei ole tällaiselle tilaa leveyssuunnassa. Eikä sitä asiaa ratkaista edes sillä tilalla, joka nyt käytetään Ilmalaan johtaviin raiteisiin.


Pasilassa on jo nyt neljä laituriraidetta pääradan kaukoliikenteelle, 3-5 ja 5B. Raidejärjestelyistä ja huoltoliikenteen kanssa jakamisesta johtuen 5B:tä voi käyttää vain marginaalisesti, mutta kesällä alkavien lisäraide- ja muiden muutostöiden jälkeen pääradan kaukoliikenteelle tarjotaan 4 laituriraidetta. Tämä on jo huomioitu linkatussa simulaatiossa.





> Toisaalta kovin suurta merkitystä ei ole sillä, että vain Pasilan kapasiteettia lisättäisiin tuplalaitureilla. Se ei ole ainoa asema, jolla kaukojunat tarvitsevat pitkähköjä pysähdysaikoja. Ainakin Tikkurila on lentoliikenteen vuoksi tällainen pitkän pysähdyksen asema.


Tikkurilaan tehdään vastaava muutos Kehäradan auettua.

Näistä töistä huolimatta Pasila on edelleen pullonkaula, teoreettisessa maksimikapasiteettitarkastelussa. Simuloinnin mukaan 3 minuutin vuorovälillä Pisara-vaihtoehto on kuitenkin vähemmän herkkä ongelmatilanteille (selvityksen sivu 23[25], taulukko 5). Sen, onko tästä häiriösietoisuudesta riittäväksi perusteeksi yhdessä parantuneen palvelun kanssa perustelemaan Pisaran hintalappua, jätän muiden arvioitavaksi.

----------


## Minä vain

> Vielä voin todeta, että Helsingin aseman loppumattomasta kapasiteetista saanemme kiittää höyryvetureiden aikaa. Kun höyryveturit olivat yhteen suuntaan ajettavia, niiden aikana suuntaa vaihtava kaukojuna joutui seisomaan väkisin Helsingissä todella pitkään. Käytössä oli aikanaan kolmas raide laituriraiteiden välissä siksi, että junan etelään vetänyt veturi saatiin ajetuksi pois. Toinen vaihtoehto oli, että vaihtoveturi vei vaunuston pois ja toi uuden vaunuston. Linjaveturit kävivät sinä aikana varikolla vesillä, hiilillä ja voideltavana.
> 
> Höyryveturiaikana siis tarvittiin runsaasti aikaa ja siten raiteita. Nyt kolmannet raiteet on purettu ja niiden tila on voitu käyttää laituriraiteisiin. Ja kun aikaa ei enää tarvita höyryvetureiden tarpeisiin, Helsingin asemalla on yllin kyllin tilaa ja kapasiteettia siihen nähden, paljonkon sinne raiteita tulee.
> 
> Antero


Mainittakoon, että 1940-luvun alussa Helsingin asemalta lähti noin 100 junaa päivässä.

----------


## petteri

> Vielä voin todeta, että Helsingin aseman loppumattomasta kapasiteetista saanemme kiittää höyryvetureiden aikaa. Kun höyryveturit olivat yhteen suuntaan ajettavia, niiden aikana suuntaa vaihtava kaukojuna joutui seisomaan väkisin Helsingissä todella pitkään. Käytössä oli aikanaan kolmas raide laituriraiteiden välissä siksi, että junan etelään vetänyt veturi saatiin ajetuksi pois. Toinen vaihtoehto oli, että vaihtoveturi vei vaunuston pois ja toi uuden vaunuston. Linjaveturit kävivät sinä aikana varikolla vesillä, hiilillä ja voideltavana.
> 
> Höyryveturiaikana siis tarvittiin runsaasti aikaa ja siten raiteita. Nyt kolmannet raiteet on purettu ja niiden tila on voitu käyttää laituriraiteisiin. Ja kun aikaa ei enää tarvita höyryvetureiden tarpeisiin, Helsingin asemalla on yllin kyllin tilaa ja kapasiteettia siihen nähden, paljonkon sinne raiteita tulee.


Mielenkiintoinen kehityskulku maailmalta, mutta Helsinkiin tuo ei suoraan päde. Nykyinen Helsingin aseman kapasiteetti on näet peräisin paljon uudemmalta ajalta.

Tässä kuva Linnunlaulusta vuodelta 1966, viisi  raidetta kun nyt raiteita Linnunlaulussa on kymmenen. Tuohon aikaan päärautatieasemalla myös matkustajaliikenteen käytössä selvästi vähemmän raiteita kuin nykyiset 19 ja asema oli kapeampi, aseman reunoille on sen jälkeen lisätty laitureita.

http://vaunut.org/kuva/59305

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:59 ----------




> Jossain aiemmassa viestissä kirjoitettiin, että yksi 2-raiteinen rata tarvitsee pääteasemakseen 4 puskuriin päättyvää raidetta. Näin ei asia ole, vaan puskimiin päättyvien raiteiden määrä riippuu siitä, miten pitkään suhteessa vuoroväliin suuntaansa kääntävää junaa on tarpeen seisottaa suunnanvaihdon yhteydessä. Sillä minimissäänhän 2-raiteisen rataosan pääte tarvitsee vain yhden puskuriin päättyvän raiteen. Tämä toimii niin kauan kun vuoroväli on pidempi tai enintään yhtä pitkä kuin suunnanvaihtoon ja seisomiseen menevä aika.
> 
> Metrot ovat tyypillisesti tiheän vuorovälin liikennettä, ja vallitseva ratkaisu maailman metroissa on, että radat päättyvät kahteen puskimeen joita ennen on puolenvaihtoristikko. Tämä toimii metroliikenteen minimivuoroväleillä eli alle 1,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, koska metroissa seisonta-aika asemilla jää aina alle minuutin.


Käsittääkseni maksimivuorovälin kääntöratkaisuissa junille on puskimilla yhteensä ainakin 4-8 junapaikkaa ja ristikoitakin on 2-3. Raiteita voi toki olla vain kaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei aivan näin. Mikäli vuoroväli ja kaluston kääntymisaika ovat samat, saapuva saapuu ja lähtevä lähtee samalla minuutilla: tarvitaan kaksi raidetta.


Tämä meni minusta saivartelun puolelle. Uskon, että ymmärsit kyllä, mitä kirjoitin, koska molemmat tiedämme, mitä kaikkea kuuluu siihen, että juna pysähtyy ja vaihtaa suuntaa verrattuna siihen, että se ajaa pysähtymättä ohi. Eli niin kauan kun kääntö kyetään tekemään vuorovälin aikana, riittää yksi raide. Sitten kun ei, tarvitaan se toinen ja puolenvaihtoristikko, jolla voidaan vuorotella päättyvien raiteiden käyttöä. Mutta tästä keskusteleminen on tarpeetonta pohdittaessa Helsingin kapasiteettia, koska siellä on enemmän kuin kaksi puskimeen päättyvää raidetta kutakin 2-raiteista rataa kohden.




> Simuloinnin mukaan 3 minuutin vuorovälillä Pisara-vaihtoehto on kuitenkin vähemmän herkkä ongelmatilanteille (selvityksen sivu 23[25], taulukko 5). Sen, onko tästä häiriösietoisuudesta riittäväksi perusteeksi yhdessä parantuneen palvelun kanssa perustelemaan Pisaran hintalappua, jätän muiden arvioitavaksi.


Simuloimattakin lienee selvä, että myöhästymisiä on helpompi kuroa kiinni yhteen suuntaan kulkevalla asemia ohittavalla liikenteellä. Mutta Pisara tuo kokonaan uuden riskin, jota nykyisessä liikenteessä ei ole. Eli riskin tunnelin tukkeutumisesta. Pisaran aiemmassa suunnittelussa tätä riskiä on pidetty niin suurena, että sen vuoksi on esitetty pidettävän varalla myös päättyvät pintaraiteet. Kuinka usein seudun junaliikenteessä on tilanne, jossa juna jämähtää liikkumattomaksi?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Simuloimattakin lienee selvä, että myöhästymisiä on helpompi kuroa kiinni yhteen suuntaan kulkevalla asemia ohittavalla liikenteellä. Mutta Pisara tuo kokonaan uuden riskin, jota nykyisessä liikenteessä ei ole. Eli riskin tunnelin tukkeutumisesta. Pisaran aiemmassa suunnittelussa tätä riskiä on pidetty niin suurena, että sen vuoksi on esitetty pidettävän varalla myös päättyvät pintaraiteet. Kuinka usein seudun junaliikenteessä on tilanne, jossa juna jämähtää liikkumattomaksi?


Kun suunnitteluvirheiden vuoksi talvella jymähtelevistä Sm2- ja Sm1-romuista päästään eroon, oletettavasti harvoin. Eipä metrojunatkaan nykyään usein radalle jymähtele.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paikallisjunaliikenteessä tilanne on samantapainen kuin metroradoilla. Mutta kaukojunaliikenteessä tarvitaan useiden minuuttien seisonta-aikoja, jotta matkustajat ehtivät kantamuksineen ulos ahtaista käytävistä ja ovista. Tämä on asia, joka tekee Pasilasta pullonkaulan, koska siellä tarvitaan reilusti yli minuutin seisonta-aikoja. Kun lisäksi kaukojunien kiihtyvyys on huomattavasti alhaisempi kuin paikallisjunilla, Pasilan pysähdyksen nettoaika ohiajoon verrattuna tekee Pasilasta  ja kaikista muistakin kaukoliikenteen pysähdyspaikoista  ratakapasiteetin pullonkauloja eli maksimikapasiteetin asettavia radan osia.
> 
> Em. asiaa voi auttaa vain sillä, että asemalla on enemmän kuin yksi laituri yhtä raidetta kohden. Eli vastaava tilanne kuin 2- tai 3-osaisilla bussipysäkeillä. Tällöin seuraava juna voi saapua asemalle, vaikka edellinen vielä olisi laiturissa. Mutta Pasilassa ei ole tällaiselle tilaa leveyssuunnassa. Eikä sitä asiaa ratkaista edes sillä tilalla, joka nyt käytetään Ilmalaan johtaviin raiteisiin.
> 
> Toisaalta kovin suurta merkitystä ei ole sillä, että vain Pasilan kapasiteettia lisättäisiin tuplalaitureilla. Se ei ole ainoa asema, jolla kaukojunat tarvitsevat pitkähköjä pysähdysaikoja. Ainakin Tikkurila on lentoliikenteen vuoksi tällainen pitkän pysähdyksen asema. Mutta on valitettavaa, että Pasilan kaavoitusta suunniteltaessa tätä asiaa ei ole ymmärretty lainkaan. Sen sijaan on pohdittu lähiliikenteen päättämistä Pasilaan, sekä tietenkin Pisaraa, vaikka kumpikin asia on täysin epärelevantti. Eli eivät ole olennaisia eivätkä mitään ongelmia tai ongelmien ratkaisuja.


Pasilan sekä Pasilan ja päärautatieaseman välisen yhdysradan kapasiteeettia syövät myös lmalan huoltoraiteet joiden on kuljettava keskellä ratakuilua ja Pasilan asemaa. Ne olisi voiitu siirtää kokonaan  
sivuun, vai olisiko? Silloin kun Pasilan tavararatapiha oli vielä olemassa käytettiin sen länsilaidassa olevia raiteita matkustajarunkojen siirtoon ilmalaan,  ainakin tilapäisesti. 

Toinen merkittävä häiriöiden aiheuttaja ovat lumimyrskyt jotka pakkaavat lunta Linnunlaulun kallioleikkaukseen, muistanette talvet 2010-11? 
Silloin mitkään junat eivät päässeet ajoissa perille, tai käytännössä jouduttiin valtava määrä junia perumaan kokonaan koska niitä ei saatu päärautatieasemalle lainkaan, ja silloin olisi hyvä olla korvaavia raiteita Pasilassa jonne osa voisi jäädä sellaisina päivinä. 

Lisäksi Pisara-rata joka ohittaisi Linnunlaulun kokonaan tunnelissa toimisi sellasina lumipyrypäivinä yhtä luotettavasti kuin metro eli matkustajat pääsisivät edes jollakin pelillä kohtuuajassa keskustaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pasilan sekä Pasilan ja päärautatieaseman välisen yhdysradan kapasiteeettia syövät myös lmalan huoltoraiteet joiden on kuljettava keskellä ratakuilua ja Pasilan asemaa. Ne olisi voiitu siirtää kokonaan  
> sivuun, vai olisiko?


LiVi olisi halunnut jättää Pasilan alaratapihan entisen läpiajoraiteen käyttöön, mutta Helsinki ei siihen suostunut. Helsingille oli tärkeämpää tehdä tilaa autoille. Tämä asia on jo loppuun käsitelty.




> Toinen merkittävä häiriöiden aiheuttaja ovat lumimyrskyt jotka pakkaavat lunta Linnunlaulun kallioleikkaukseen, muistanette talvet 2010-11?


Junat jäivät tuolloin jo Ilmalan varikolle, jota ei oltu aurattu. Linnunlaulun ongelmat ratkesivat sillä, että pantiin miehiä putsaamaan vaihteita. Periaatteessa ongelmat johtuivat siitä, että rataverkon ylläpitourakasta vastuussa ollut VR-Yhtymän yksikkö ei tehnyt eikä kyennyt tekemään sitä, mihin se oli sitoutunut. Lumiaurat ja -harjat oli romutettu tarpeettomina, sähkölämmitykseen luotettiin, vaikka luottamiselle ei ollut mitään perusteita.

Eikä tämä ollut ainoa syy. Osasyynä oli se, että auraamattomat radat pöllyävät enemmän kuin auratut, jolloin junien alustoihin kertyy lunta ja jäätä enemmän kuin ne kestävät. Ja kun sen päälle VR-Yhtymä ei enää osannut sulattaa junia oikealla tavalla eli höyryllä vaan kuumalla vedellä, junista tuli pula. Vedellä sulatetut junat kun eivät kuivuneet eivätkä toimineet kuten ennen höyryllä sulatetut junat. Eli ei ollut kyse pelkästään siitä, että junat eivät pääse liikkumaan jäätyneissä vaihteissa, vaan junia ei ollut kylliksi käytettävissä, kun ne olivat märkiä ja sähkövikaisia veden vuoksi.

Näistä asioista on tehty hyvä LiVi:n selvitys, jota media ei valitettavasti välittänyt enää uutisoida.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämä meni minusta saivartelun puolelle. Uskon, että ymmärsit kyllä, mitä kirjoitin, koska molemmat tiedämme, mitä kaikkea kuuluu siihen, että juna pysähtyy ja vaihtaa suuntaa verrattuna siihen, että se ajaa pysähtymättä ohi. Eli niin kauan kun kääntö kyetään tekemään vuorovälin aikana, riittää yksi raide.


En pidä tätä saivarteluna, sillä esimerkiksi kuuden ja kymmenen minuutin käännöillä on hyvin merkittävä ero häiriösietoisuuden kannalta. Kymmenen minuutin käännöllä saa myöhästymistä kiinni neljä minuuttia, kuuden minuutin käännöllä ei minuuttiakaan.

Uskon kyllä sinun ymmärtävän näiden kääntöoperaatioiden toiminnan, mutta hyvä asia oli tarkentaa muillekin lukijoille - emmehän me täällä vain keskenämme jutustele. Ja ymmärtääkseni olet verkkokirjoitushistoriasi aikana ollut hyvinkin tarkka muiden esittämien lukujen oikeellisuudesta, joten olisi kohtuullista, ettet loukkaantuisi mikäli sinua oikaistaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... esimerkiksi kuuden ja kymmenen minuutin käännöillä on hyvin merkittävä ero häiriösietoisuuden kannalta. Kymmenen minuutin käännöllä saa myöhästymistä kiinni neljä minuuttia, kuuden minuutin käännöllä ei minuuttiakaan.


Totta kai. Mutta häiriösietoisuus on yksi asia, kääntöjen tilantarve toinen. Ei kääntöaika ole ainoa keino järjestää pelivaraa häiriöistä toipumiselle. Häiriöistä toipumiseen voidaan käyttää myös nopeusmarginaalia, pysäkkiaikoja ylipäätään sekä marginaalia minimivuorovälissä. Silloin, kun tilasta on pulaa, häiriöistä toipumiseen ei nimenomaan voi käyttää kääntöpaikalla tilaa, vaan on turvauduttava muihin keinoihin.

Sitten on vielä se asia, onko ylipäätään tarpeen ajaa täsmällistä aikataulua siten, että nimetyt vuorot ajavat kukin omilla minuuteillaan ja sekunneillaan. Täysin kelvollinen käytäntö on ajaa vapaata kiertoa, jossa ei tavoitella kelloaikoja vaan vuoroväliä. Useissa tiheän vuorovälin järjestelmissä ajetaan näin. Ja siinä on se etu, että jos tulee häiriö, sanotaan vaikka niin, että jossain tulee viivästys ja minuutin pidennys yhteen vuoroväliin, annetaan tämän yhden vuorovälin kulkea kääntöpaikalle, mutta sen jälkeen muut noudattavat tavoitevuoroväliä. Virhe katoaa, kun käännön jälkeen jokainen vuoro lähtee taas vuorovälin kuluttua edellisestä.

Vapaan kierron ja vakiovuorovälin käytäntöä olen nähnyt entisen itäblokin metroissa sekä tiuhaan liikennöidyillä ratikka- ja bussilinjoilla. Metroissa menoa on voinut seurata hyvin näkyvillä olevista laiturikelloista, jotka laskevat aikaa jokaisen junan lähdöstä ja toimivat vuorovälejä tasaavina lähtöopastimina.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> LiVi olisi halunnut jättää Pasilan alaratapihan entisen läpiajoraiteen käyttöön, mutta Helsinki ei siihen suostunut. Helsingille oli tärkeämpää tehdä tilaa autoille. Tämä asia on jo loppuun käsitelty.


Sille ei valitettavasti sitten voi enää mitään. 




> Junat jäivät tuolloin jo Ilmalan varikolle, jota ei oltu aurattu. Linnunlaulun ongelmat ratkesivat sillä, että pantiin miehiä putsaamaan vaihteita. Periaatteessa ongelmat johtuivat siitä, että rataverkon ylläpitourakasta vastuussa ollut VR-Yhtymän yksikkö ei tehnyt eikä kyennyt tekemään sitä, mihin se oli sitoutunut. Lumiaurat ja -harjat oli romutettu tarpeettomina, sähkölämmitykseen luotettiin, vaikka luottamiselle ei ollut mitään perusteita.


Aikaisempina vuosinakin on kyllä sattunut lumipyryjä jotka ovat tukkineet Linnunlaulun solan ja sotkenut työmatkaliikenteen. V 2010 katastrofaalinen tilanne alkoi huonosti sulatetusta junasta jota peruutettiin varikolta ja jonka kytkimet irtosivat veturista ja lopputuloksen jokainen muistaa. Sen jälkeen rantaradan junista ajettiin parin kuukauden aikana vain joka toinen. Jos junat olisivat voineet kulkea edes Pasilaan oltaisiin oltu edes pikkasen tyytyväisiä mutta ei, joka toinen juna jäi pois, ja nekin jotka kulkivat kulkivat reilusti myöhässä  ja luottamus juniin katosi melkein jokaiselta  sitä ennen säännöllisesti junilla kulkevilta.Sellainen joka väittää ettei Pisarasta ole pua sellaisessa tilanteessa työmatkaliikenteen pelastamiseksi ei itse matkusta junilla ollenkaan.





> Tämä meni minusta saivartelun puolelle. Uskon, että ymmärsit kyllä, mitä kirjoitin, koska molemmat tiedämme, mitä kaikkea kuuluu siihen, että juna pysähtyy ja vaihtaa suuntaa verrattuna siihen, että se ajaa pysähtymättä ohi. Eli niin kauan kun kääntö kyetään tekemään vuorovälin aikana, riittää yksi raide. Sitten kun ei, tarvitaan se toinen ja puolenvaihtoristikko, jolla voidaan vuorotella päättyvien raiteiden käyttöä. Mutta tästä keskusteleminen on tarpeetonta pohdittaessa Helsingin kapasiteettia, koska siellä on enemmän kuin kaksi puskimeen päättyvää raidetta kutakin 2-raiteista rataa kohden.


Veturimiesten Liitto , vai oliko se Rautatieläisten liitto lakkoili taannoin sitä vastaan että junien kääntöaikoja Helsignissä lyhennettäisiin, koska liittojen mielestä miehistöllä pitää olla vähintään 10 minuutia aikaa siirtyä junan toisen pään ohjaamosta toiseen ja tehdä juna lähtövalmiiksi. Rautateillä käytetään vissiin erilaista tekniikkaa sekä junien ohjauksen että turvalaitteiden osalta kuin metrossa, ja siksi paljon pidemmät kääntöajat. 

Varsinkin Keravan ja Tikkurilan (eli tulevan kehäradan) suunnan lähijunilla on pulaa raiteista koska vain raiteet 1-3  itäsiiven pääässä on varattu niille. koska kääntöajat ovat n 3 kertaa pidemmät kuin junien vuoroväli ruuhka-aikana, kerääntyy junia letkoiksi pitkin raiteita  niin että matkustajat joutuvat kävelemään Ravintola Kaisaiemeen asti noustaakseen kyytiin. Ei ole hyvää pelvelua mielestäni. Pitäisikö rakentaa erillinen raitiotie syöttämään matkustajia sinne asti? Nämä itäsiiven laiturit voitaisiin erottaa omaksi asemakseen jonka nimi olisi "Kaisaniemi" ellei olisi jo olemassa samanniminen metroasema. 

Länsisiiven luona on raiteita lähijunien käytössä huomattavasti enemmän, mutta niistä ei ole apua pääradan junille ja toisaalta nitä raiteita näytetään käytettävän varastointiraiteina. että matkustajat joutuvat silti kävelemään "Töölönlahdelle " asti. 





> Sitten on vielä se asia, onko ylipäätään tarpeen ajaa täsmällistä aikataulua siten, että nimetyt vuorot ajavat kukin omilla minuuteillaan ja sekunneillaan. Täysin kelvollinen käytäntö on ajaa vapaata kiertoa, jossa ei tavoitella kelloaikoja vaan vuoroväliä. Useissa tiheän vuorovälin järjestelmissä ajetaan näin. Ja siinä on se etu, että jos tulee häiriö, sanotaan vaikka niin, että jossain tulee viivästys ja minuutin pidennys yhteen vuoroväliin, annetaan tämän yhden vuorovälin kulkea kääntöpaikalle, mutta sen jälkeen muut noudattavat tavoitevuoroväliä. Virhe katoaa, kun käännön jälkeen jokainen vuoro lähtee taas vuorovälin kuluttua edellisestä.


Tällainen toimii vain yli 5 miljoonan asukkaan kaupnkien metroissa joissa linja ei haaraudu vaan on yhtenäinen ja sama vuoroväli päästä päähän. Pohjoismaississa raideliikennejärjestelmissä joissa linjat haarautuu ja latvoihin ajetaan vain esim 20-30 minuutin vuorovälillä myöhästymiset jossain kohtaa kertautuvat latvoihin asti niin pahasti että luottamus järjestelmään katoaa matkustajilta. Jos verkostossa on lisäksi 1-raiteisia osuuksia esim haaroissa niin muutaman minuutin häiriöt vain pahentavat tilannetta. Tällaista on arki esim rantaradalla jossa Kirkkonummen länsiipuolen 1-raiteiselta osuudelta tulevat Turun IC-junat ja Karjaan Y-junat kun ne myöhästyvät niin ne pistävät rantaradan muiden lähijunien kierron sekaisin. 




> Simuloimattakin lienee selvä, että myöhästymisiä on helpompi kuroa kiinni yhteen suuntaan kulkevalla asemia ohittavalla liikenteellä. Mutta Pisara tuo kokonaan uuden riskin, jota nykyisessä liikenteessä ei ole. Eli riskin tunnelin tukkeutumisesta. Pisaran aiemmassa suunnittelussa tätä riskiä on pidetty niin suurena, että sen vuoksi on esitetty pidettävän varalla myös päättyvät pintaraiteet. Kuinka usein seudun junaliikenteessä on tilanne, jossa juna jämähtää liikkumattomaksi?


Jos Pisarassa on puolenvaihtopaikkoja (kuten on varmaan metrossa ja kehäradallakin) niin ei pitäisi olla ylitsepääsemätön ongelma vaikka joku juna jämähtäisi. Jos ei se ole suistunut raiteelta kokonaan niin se kyllä saadaan nopeasti pois. Ja kuten Petteri jo totesi niin kaikkein vanhinta ja epäluotettavinta kalustoa ei tunneliradalle päästettäisi. 

Yksi tapa hoitaa nykyistenkin ratojen häiriötilanteet paremmin olisi kattavampi matkustajainfo juniissa ja asemilla joka kertoisi vaihtoehtoisista bussireiteistä kohdista josta junan eteenpäinpääsy on epävarmaa, sekä konduktöörien kouluttaminen tilanteiden hanskaamiseksi, ja jos häiriö on pitempiaikainen (kuten talvella 2010), ajaa ylimääräisiä korvaavia bussivuoroja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Veturimiesten Liitto , vai oliko se Rautatieläisten liitto lakkoili taannoin sitä vastaan että junien kääntöaikoja Helsignissä lyhennettäisiin, koska liittojen mielestä miehistöllä pitää olla vähintään 10 minuutia aikaa siirtyä junan toisen pään ohjaamosta toiseen ja tehdä juna lähtövalmiiksi.


Korjataanpa taas faktoja... Ei ollut kumpikaan liitto. Toista liittoa ei enää edes ole tuossa muodossa ollut olemassa. Kuten julkisista tiedotteista kävi ilmi, mielenilmauksen takana olivat Helsingin ja Riihimäen veturinkuljettajat. Veturimiesliitto vastusti mielenilmauksia. Kyse ei myöskään ollut siitä, etteikö alle 10 minuutissa ehtisi siirtyä ja valmistella junaa lähtökuntoon. Lue ne tiedotteet. Ovat julkisia.





> Rautateillä käytetään vissiin erilaista tekniikkaa sekä junien ohjauksen että turvalaitteiden osalta kuin metrossa, ja siksi paljon pidemmät kääntöajat.


Olen siinä mielessä onnekkaassa asemassa, että olen päässyt seuraamaan metrojunan kääntöä kääntöraiteella, aivan siis vierestä seuraten. Tämän lisäksi tunnen varsin hyvin rautatiekaluston vaatimat toimenpiteet suuntaa käännettäessä. Toden totta, eroja on paljonkin, ja rautatiekalustossa toimenpiteet kestävät huomattavasti kauemmin.





> Varsinkin Keravan ja Tikkurilan (eli tulevan kehäradan) suunnan lähijunilla on pulaa raiteista koska vain raiteet 1-3  itäsiiven pääässä on varattu niille. koska kääntöajat ovat n 3 kertaa pidemmät kuin junien vuoroväli ruuhka-aikana, kerääntyy junia letkoiksi pitkin raiteita  niin että matkustajat joutuvat kävelemään Ravintola Kaisaiemeen asti noustaakseen kyytiin.


Ruuhka-aikoina kääntöajat ovat I-junilla 10 minuuttia ja K-junilla 12 minuuttia. Letkoja ei kesken ruuhka-ajan keräänny. Ruuhka-ajan jälkeen kyllä junia ajetaan samoille raiteille nippuun, jotta ne saadaan pitkinä letkoina päiväksi varikolle. Lähtöraiteina ruuhka-ajan alussa I- ja K-junille käytetään muuten raiteita aina vitoseen asti, toki ruuhkarytmin pyöriessä pärjätään raiteilla 1-3, kun ei enempääkään tarvitse.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruuhka-aikoina kääntöajat ovat I-junilla 10 minuuttia ja K-junilla 12 minuuttia. Letkoja ei kesken ruuhka-ajan keräänny. Ruuhka-ajan jälkeen kyllä junia ajetaan samoille raiteille nippuun, jotta ne saadaan pitkinä letkoina päiväksi varikolle. Lähtöraiteina ruuhka-ajan alussa I- ja K-junille käytetään muuten raiteita aina vitoseen asti, toki ruuhkarytmin pyöriessä pärjätään raiteilla 1-3, kun ei enempääkään tarvitse.


Saatiin ehkä vähän ryhtiä kun P-junat poistettiin sotkemasta rytmiä, mutta muistan että kun asuin itse päärdan varrella Vantaalla niin aina joutui kävelemään pitkiä matkoja eikä voinut etukäteen tietää lähteekö juna sisäpihalta vai "Kaisaniemestä".  Mielenkiintoiseksi tulee sitten kun kehärata otetaan käyttöön. Riittääkö raiteet silloin enää, koska vaikka vuorojen määrä pysyisi samana niin junat pitenevät. Tietysti muitakin kaukojunia kuin Turun junia voi vähitellen siirtää länsisiiven puolelle, mutta mielenkiintoisaksi tulee. Ilmeisesti siihen VR oli tähdännyt kääntöaikojen lyhentämisaikeillaan, ettei tule liikaa hässäkkää asemalle kun kehäradan liikennöinti alkaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Lähtöraiteina ruuhka-ajan alussa I- ja K-junille käytetään muuten raiteita aina vitoseen asti, toki ruuhkarytmin pyöriessä pärjätään raiteilla 1-3, kun ei enempääkään tarvitse.


Tljanunen: tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Kuten asiantuntijana oikein hyvin tiedät, nelkkuraide sattuu Stadissa olemaan hätävararaide ja kaluston säilytysraide arkisin. Kerro myös nämä faktat vaikka sivulauseessa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tljanunen: tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Kuten asiantuntijana oikein hyvin tiedät, nelkkuraide sattuu Stadissa olemaan hätävararaide ja kaluston säilytysraide arkisin. Kerro myös nämä faktat vaikka sivulauseessa.


Tästä dokumentista voi jokainen laskea - sivulauseessa tai ilman - että Helsingin päärautatieaseman raiteelta 4 lähtee arkisin yhteensä 17 lähijunaa, joista 8 suuntaa kaupunkiradalle. Raidetta ei käytetä kaluston säilytykseen. Raiteen käyttö näyttäisi painottuvan ruuhka-aikoihin.

Jaksathan jatkossa itse tarkistaa faktat, ennen kuin lähdet vihjailemaan minun levittävän misinformaatiota.

----------


## Knightrider

> Toisaalta kovin suurta merkitystä ei ole sillä, että vain Pasilan kapasiteettia lisättäisiin tuplalaitureilla. Se ei ole ainoa asema, jolla kaukojunat tarvitsevat pitkähköjä pysähdysaikoja. Ainakin Tikkurila on lentoliikenteen vuoksi tällainen pitkän pysähdyksen asema. Mutta on valitettavaa, että Pasilan kaavoitusta suunniteltaessa tätä asiaa ei ole ymmärretty lainkaan.


Juuri Pasilallahan on merkitystä, ei niinkään Tikkurilalla. Tikkurilan lentoliikenteestä johtuvat pitemmät seisonta-ajat hoituvat Pasila-Riihimäki-kapasiteetin nostamishankkeen kanssa samassa nipussa. Tämä tarkoittaa joko vähintään 2-raiteista Lentorataa tai lisäraiteita Pääradalle. Jompi kumpi on väistämättä tehtävä pitkällä tähtäimellä, ja itse suosittelen Lentorataa, jotta Pääradalta vapautuisi kapasiteettia esim. Porvoon/Pietarin-suunnan rataan Tapanilasta. Varaudutaanko siis Tikkurilan Matkakeskuksen kohdalla lisäraidepariin vai onko Lentorata käytännössä valittu kehityssuunnaksi? Pääradan länsipuolellehan mahtuisi suht kivuttomasti ainakin yksi lisäraide.



> Höyryveturiaikana siis tarvittiin runsaasti aikaa ja siten raiteita. Nyt kolmannet raiteet on purettu ja niiden tila on voitu käyttää laituriraiteisiin. Ja kun aikaa ei enää tarvita höyryvetureiden tarpeisiin, Helsingin asemalla on yllin kyllin tilaa ja kapasiteettia siihen nähden, paljonkon sinne raiteita tulee.


Ihmettelenkin tätä päätepuskinallergiaa, onhan Helsingissä tilaa Kaisaniemen puolella juuri sen verran kuin sitä tarvitaan. Muutenkin Pasila-Helsinki-välille saataisiin yksi rakennus purkamalla jo mukavasti lisäkapasiteettia.



> Sen sijaan on pohdittu lähiliikenteen päättämistä Pasilaan, sekä tietenkin Pisaraa, vaikka kumpikin asia on täysin epärelevantti. Eli eivät ole olennaisia eivätkä mitään ongelmia tai ongelmien ratkaisuja.


Juurikin näin. Taas on laitettu kaukojunien myöhästely "lähijunien piikkiin", kuten Y-junan tapauksessa, tässä tapauksessa vaatimalla paikallisjunaliikenteelle Pisaraa, vaikka se pelaa hyvin nytkin. Tosin väitän, että paikallisliikenteelle Helsingin tapauksessa tulisi olla 1,5 päätepuskinraidetta yhtä raidetta kohden, sillä nykytilanne ei ole muuttumassa huomattavasti nopeammaksi ja nykytilanteessa varsinkin poikkeustilanteita varten ylimääräiset raiteet, kuten Keravan suunnalta tuleville 3-raide, joskus jopa 4-raide, ovat osoittautuneet hyödyllisiksi. Kaukoliikenne myöhästelee kuitenkin huomattavasti enemmän, joten tulisi keskittyä tosiaan siihen - ensinnäkin niillä lisäraiteilla Pasilaan.



> Em. asiaa voi auttaa vain sillä, että asemalla on enemmän kuin yksi laituri yhtä raidetta kohden. Eli vastaava tilanne kuin 2- tai 3-osaisilla bussipysäkeillä. Tällöin seuraava juna voi saapua asemalle, vaikka edellinen vielä olisi laiturissa. Mutta Pasilassa ei ole tällaiselle tilaa leveyssuunnassa. Eikä sitä asiaa ratkaista edes sillä tilalla, joka nyt käytetään Ilmalaan johtaviin raiteisiin.


Voisiko joku valaista minua, että miten Pasilassa ei muka ole leveyssuunnassa tilaa? Idässä on vain tie, jonka voi siirtää Keski-Pasilaan ja lännessä aukko - näin nopeasti katsottuna. Miksei muka kummallakaan puolella ole tilaa esim. 4:lle lisäraiteelle? Tietysti lännessä pitää valaa korkeat betoniperustukset alle tai joku siltaratkaisu, mutta samallahan siihen raiteiden alle saa vaikka liike- ja/tai toimistotilaa.

----------


## Max

> Varaudutaanko siis Tikkurilan Matkakeskuksen kohdalla lisäraidepariin vai onko Lentorata käytännössä valittu kehityssuunnaksi? Pääradan länsipuolellehan mahtuisi suht kivuttomasti ainakin yksi lisäraide.


Tikkurilan uusi matkakeskus näkyy kyllä käytännössä alkavan n. 3 m ykkösraiteesta, joten länsipuolelle ei mitään lisäraiteita mahdu, ellei kierretä kadun kautta  :Wink:  Itäreunalla sen sijaan asemarakennelma näyttäisi mahdollistavan raidemäärän nostamisen kahdeksaan.

----------


## Miccoz

> Tikkurilan uusi matkakeskus näkyy kyllä käytännössä alkavan n. 3 m ykkösraiteesta, joten länsipuolelle ei mitään lisäraiteita mahdu, ellei kierretä kadun kautta  Itäreunalla sen sijaan asemarakennelma näyttäisi mahdollistavan raidemäärän nostamisen kahdeksaan.


Muistaisin lukeneeni jostain (ehkä jopa täältä), että Tikkurilassa on varaus kahdelle lisäraiteelle nykyisen aseman itäpuolella, hieman nykyisiä laitureita pohjoisempana. Eli siinä missä on nykysin tilapäiset (liityntä-)parkkipaikat.

Edit: Ainakin kaavassa on lisäraiteisiin varauduttu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisiko joku valaista minua, että miten Pasilassa ei muka ole leveyssuunnassa tilaa? Idässä on vain tie, jonka voi siirtää Keski-Pasilaan ja lännessä aukko - näin nopeasti katsottuna. Miksei muka kummallakaan puolella ole tilaa esim. 4:lle lisäraiteelle? Tietysti lännessä pitää valaa korkeat betoniperustukset alle tai joku siltaratkaisu, mutta samallahan siihen raiteiden alle saa vaikka liike- ja/tai toimistotilaa.


Et kai tarkoita, että Ratapihantie poistettaisiin? Lännessä sen sijaan on tällä hetkellä pelkkää tyhjää, mutta alueelle on piirretty asemakaavaa, jossa on monikaistainen kaupunkimotari välittömästi nykyisten raiteiden vieressä. Ja sen kanssa olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä kanssasi: Mikä estää tekemästä monikaistaisen kadun päälle noin 8 metriä korkeammalle raiteita ja laituireita vaikka koko kadun leveydelle. Autothan ovat vain onnellisia tunneleissa ja siltojen alla, kun siellä ei sada eikä ole lunta.

Asemarakennuksen eteläpuolella tulevat vastaan vanhat veturitallit, joista jo on viistetty iso osa pois kun länsipuolelle on tehty uusia raiteita. Mutta näyttää siltä, että matkaa on riittävästi ennen talleja sille, että lisälaitureiden raiteet voidan vetää yhteen eikä tallien kohdalla tarvita leveyttä lisää.

Muuten tästä Pasilan ja Linnunlaulun välistä voi todeta  kuten tästä kuvasta näkyy  että Linnunlaulun sillan kohdalla leikkauksen leveys on 12 raidetta. Siitä ylöspäin 10 raidetta ja Tivolitien sillan jälkeen 11 raidetta. Veturitallien kohdalla on 10 raidetta, koska 11. raide erkanee Pasilan entiselle alaratapihalle. Linnunlaulun ja Veturitallien eteläpuolisen välin voi helposti leventää 11-raiteiseksi. Juneksen huvilan kohdalla itäpuolelta voi kovertaa kalliota hieman ja Helsinginkadun ja Tivolitien välillä on levennettävä siltoja sekä ratapengertä, mutta kummastakaan ei ole haittaa kellekään.

Ahtain paikka on eteläisen tallin ja koulun sekä oppilaitoksen väli.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Et kai tarkoita, että Ratapihantie poistettaisiin?


Jossain määrin. Kuten jo totesimme, vastaavaa väylää suunnitellaan aseman toiselle puolelle, jolle liikenne voidaan helposti ohjata idästä Savonkadun ali ja lännestä suoraan uuden bulevardin eteläpäähän. Eipä paljoa muuta Ratapihankadulla olekaan kuin läpiajoa. Jos itäpuolelle lisäjunaraiteita tulisi max. 3, mahtuisi raitiovaunuille tuplakaistainen ajantasaussilmukka Asemapäällikönkadun ja Pasilansillan risteyksen eteläpuolelle puretun Ratapihantien päälle korvaamaan nykyistä päättäriä, tässä kohtaa lisäjunaraiteet eivät nimittäin enää olisi kadun paikalla, vaan pusikon tilalla nykyradan ja nyky-Ratapihantien välimaastossa. Kolmen itälisäraiteen skenaariossa voitaisiin Ratapihantie säilyttää 1+1 joukkoliikennekatuna jalkakäytävineen ja pyöräkaistoineen. Henkilöautoilla saisi siten ajaa Hakamäentien/Ratapihantien liittymästä nykyistä 2+2-tieosuutta vain Messukeskuksen liittymään. Jos taas itäpuolella haluttaisiin neljäs lisäraide, mahtuisi ainoastaan kävelykatu ja sen kanssa 1 rv-kaista. Viides raide vaatisi jo sen, että Ratapihantien itäpuolen rakennuksista astuttaisiin ulos länsiovista suoraan laiturille, eikä koko Ratapihantietä enää olisi missään muodossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Korjataanpa taas faktoja... Ei ollut kumpikaan liitto. Toista liittoa ei enää edes ole tuossa muodossa ollut olemassa. Kuten julkisista tiedotteista kävi ilmi, mielenilmauksen takana olivat Helsingin ja Riihimäen veturinkuljettajat. Veturimiesliitto vastusti mielenilmauksia. Kyse ei myöskään ollut siitä, etteikö alle 10 minuutissa ehtisi siirtyä ja valmistella junaa lähtökuntoon. Lue ne tiedotteet. Ovat julkisia.
> ................
> Ruuhka-aikoina kääntöajat ovat I-junilla 10 minuuttia ja K-junilla 12 minuuttia. Letkoja ei kesken ruuhka-ajan keräänny. Ruuhka-ajan jälkeen kyllä junia ajetaan samoille raiteille nippuun, jotta ne saadaan pitkinä letkoina päiväksi varikolle. Lähtöraiteina ruuhka-ajan alussa I- ja K-junille käytetään muuten raiteita aina vitoseen asti, toki ruuhkarytmin pyöriessä pärjätään raiteilla 1-3, kun ei enempääkään tarvitse.


Nyt kun on mediassa kerrottu että junia ei sadakaan käänettyä 10 minuutissa joka on siis kaupunkiratojen junalinjonen vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan niin miten aiotaan nyt sitten toimia? Tai saadaan ne käännettyä mutta siihen tarvitaan kahdet miehistöt jokaista kääntyvää junaa kohti mikä tulee kalliiksi sekin. Tämä vesittää joka tapauksessa aikeet saada raiteita vapaiksi Helsingin päärautatieasemalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt kun on mediassa kerrottu että junia ei sadakaan käänettyä 10 minuutissa joka on siis kaupunkiratojen junalinjonen vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan niin miten aiotaan nyt sitten toimia? Tai saadaan ne käännettyä mutta siihen tarvitaan kahdet miehistöt jokaista kääntyvää junaa kohti mikä tulee kalliiksi sekin. Tämä vesittää joka tapauksessa aikeet saada raiteita vapaiksi Helsingin päärautatieasemalla.


Jos yhdelle kuljettajalle ei riitä 10 minuutin aika siihen, että hän lähtee junan kanssa uudelleen Helsingistä, ei tarvita kuin yksi lisäkuljettaja kaikkia liikenteessä olevia junia kohden. Eli saapuvan juna A kuljettaja ei lähdekään ajoon junalla A vaan vasta seuraavalla junalla B. Junan A ottaa ajoon kuljettaja Ö, joka oli asemalla jo ennen juna A saapumista. Ja kun junan A kuljettaja lähtee junalla B, asemalle jää junan B kuljettaja, joka sitten ottaa ajoon junan C ja näin tämä homma jatkuu. HS:n jutussa tänään juuri sanottiin, että junat eivä odota kahta vuotoväliä, vain kuljettajat. Ja tähän siis tarvitaan vain yksi lisäkuljettaja.

Tämä lisäkuljettaja ei vaikuta mitään raiteiden käytön määrään ja siten aseman kapasiteettiin. Siihen vaikuttaa ainoastaan se, kauanko junat seisovat asemalla. Aikaisemmin seisotettiin myös junia enemmän kuin vuoroväli, joka siis oli turhaa aseman raidekapasiteetin tuhlausta. Ja jossa lisäksi tuhlattiini rahaa tarpeettomaan ylimääräiseen junaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos yhdelle kuljettajalle ei riitä 10 minuutin aika siihen, että hän lähtee junan kanssa uudelleen Helsingistä, ei tarvita kuin yksi lisäkuljettaja kaikkia liikenteessä olevia junia kohden. Eli saapuvan juna A kuljettaja ei lähdekään ajoon junalla A vaan vasta seuraavalla junalla B. Junan A ottaa ajoon kuljettaja Ö, joka oli asemalla jo ennen juna A saapumista. Ja kun junan A kuljettaja lähtee junalla B, asemalle jää junan B kuljettaja, joka sitten ottaa ajoon junan C ja näin tämä homma jatkuu. HS:n jutussa tänään juuri sanottiin, että junat eivä odota kahta vuotoväliä, vain kuljettajat. Ja tähän siis tarvitaan vain yksi lisäkuljettaja.


Niin, oletin ett joku tällainen viritys on käytössä mutta junat joiden välillä vaihdetaan eivät välttämättä seiso lähellä toisiaan joten kävelymatkat junasta toisen voivat olla todella pitkät, siihenkin voi mnennä 10 minuuttia niiden lähtövalmistelujen lisäksi, mahtaako yksi lisäkuljettaja riittää? Ja miten on konnarien laita sitten, ovatko ammattiyhdistykset päättäneet että konnari ja kuski muodostavat aina työparin vai suostuvatko konnarit jäämään junaan joka kääntyy takaisin 10 minuutin sisällä? Omien havaintojeni mukaan ainakin rantaradalla konnari ja kuski saapuvat pysäköityyn lukittuun junaan samoihin aikoihin ja avaavat junanovet niin että matkustajat pääsevät sisään vasta muutama minuutti ennen lähtöä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, oletin ett joku tällainen viritys on käytössä mutta junat joiden välillä vaihdetaan eivät välttämättä seiso lähellä toisiaan...


Juna, joka lähtee takaisnpäin 10 minuutin kulutta, seisoo täsmälleen samassa paikassa, johon se tuli. Se 10 minuuttia myöhemmin lähetevä juna ei seiso siinä, mistä edellinen lähti. Käytännössä se seisoo viereisellä raiteella.

Taukoaika koskee tietenkin sekä kuljettajaa että konduktööriä. Joka tapauksessa VR-Yhtymä ei aio palata entiseen systeemiin, jossa junat seisovat 20 minuuttia, koska junien seisottaminen 10 minuuttia vapauttaa kierrosta yhden kokonaisen junan kalustomäärän.

Lähtevien junien sijainti eri raiteella kuin tulevat junat tuskin on ongelma. Kysehän on siitä, että junahenkilöstö haluaa ehtiä taukotupaan, joten henkilöt kävelevät junalta taukopaikalle ja takaisin joka tapauksessa.

Antero

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Päätyasemien ongelmana on junien saapuminen ja lähteminen saman vaihdekujan kautta. Siihen kohdistuu näin ollen kaksinkertainen rasitus. Tämä ei ole ongelma, jos ei ole risteäviä ajolinjoja. Niitä syntyy junien saapuessa lähtevään junaan nähden toiselle puolelle. Junien lähdöt ja tulot voitaisiin ajoittaa niin, että tämän vaihdekujan kohdalle ei osu junakohtauksia. 
Helsingissä tarvitaan kuitenkin tilaa huoltoliikkeille, minkä vuoksi yleensä junien lähtöajat ovat samoja tai lähes samoja kuin saapuvien junien. Tällöin Kaisaniemen ja Linnunlaulun alueelle ei normaalisti tule junakohtauksia, jolloin huoltoliikenteelle jää maksimaalinen tila. Huono puoli tässä on, että saapuvan junan myöhästyessä vähänkin se myöhästyttää lähtevää junaa, jos näiden kulkutiet risteävät.
Kuinka usein näitä risteäviä kulkuteitä esiintyy? Tarkastellaan esimerkiksi Keravan kaupunkirataa Helsingissä. Liikennöidään viiden minuutin välein, tulo- ja lähtöajat samat. Käytettävissä on kolme laituriraidetta (1  3). Alku-tilanteessa laitureissa 2 ja 3 on lähtövalmis juna. Liikennöidään vasemmanpuoleisesti.
Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa juna saapuu raiteelle 1 ja lähtee raiteelta 2, ei konfliktia vaihdekujassa.
Toisessa vaiheessa juna saapuu raiteelle 2 ja lähtee raiteelta 3, ei konfliktia.
Kolmannessa vaiheessa juna saapuu raiteelle 3 ja lähtee raiteelta 1. Tässä on potentiaalinen konflikti vaihdekujassa.
Tämän jälkeen sykli alkaa alusta. Kääntymisaika on 10 minuuttia ja tarvitaan siis kolme laituria.

Tästä esimerkistä voidaan johtaa, että kahdella laiturilla kääntymisaika olisi 5 minuuttia ja potentiaalinen konflikti joka toisella tulo/lähtöparilla. Kääntymisajan ollessa 15 minuuttia laitureita tarvittaisiin neljä, mutta konfliktikohtia olisi vain joka neljäs kerta.
Käytännössä tämä järjestely edellyttää yhtenäistä kalustoa kaikille junille, jolloin myös häiriötilanteissa on helpompi perua yksittäisiä junia. Vaihdekujan on oltava sillä tavoin kaksinkertainen, että vierekkäisiltä laitureilta voi lähteä ja saapua junia yhtä aikaa. Helsingissä tämän suhteen on ongelmia ainakin pitkien laiturien 9  11 kohdalla.
Kaukoliikenteessä tasaista laiturikiertoa on vaikeampi järjestää, sillä junien aikatauluissa on muitakin prioriteetteja kuin laiturien ja kulkuteiden käytön tehokkuus. Yksi mahdollisuus on lisätä käytettävissä olevien linjaraiteiden määrää Kaisaniemen pohjoispuolella. Tällainen (joskin lyhyt) on raide 225, joka nyt yhtyy huoltoraiteisiin Linnunlaulussa. Sen voisi yhdistää Päärataan, jolloin yllä mainittu konflikti helpottuu. 
Pitempi lisäraide saadaan itäisestä huoltoliikenneraiteesta, jos huoltoliikenne voidaan ajoittain hoitaa yhdellä raiteella. Nythän tätä käyttävät jo yöjunat. Tarvitaan vain joitakin vaihteita Pasilaan. Itse asiassa raide jatkuu autopikajuna-aseman kautta Oulunkylään saakka. Kun Tavaraliikenne on täältä loppumassa, raide joutaisi muuhun käyttöön. 
Sama vaikutus saadaan aikaiseksi, jos Helsingin ja Pasilan puolessa välissä on raiteenvaihtopaikka. Liikennöitäessä viiden minuutin välein ja tulo- ja lähtöajat Helsingissä ovat samat. niin seuraava junakohtaus on Kahden ja puolen minuutin päässä eli Pasilan eteläpuolella. Suunnitelman vaihtoehdossa 1 on tällainen mahdollisuus, joskin tässä tarkoituksessa riittäisi puolenvaihto kahden vierekkäisen raiteen välillä. Ratkaisu on sinänsä varsin häiriöherkkä, sillä pienikin myöhästyminen suistaa sen raiteilta. Toisaalta puolenvaihtoa ei tarvita kuin muutaman kerran tunnissa.
Juha

----------


## ultrix

> Edullista lisäkapasiteettia? Onko tuossa simuloinnissa esitetty minkäänlaista arviota kuinka paljon tuon kapasiteetin hyödyntämisen vaatima kulunvalvontainvestointi maksaa? Onko kyse sadoista miljoonista  vai mennäänkö miljardiluokkaan?
> 
> Ei sinänsä on kyllä kulunvalvonta joskus pakko uusia ja sillä saadan paljon lisäkapasiteettia irti nykyisestä verkosta, mutta väite edullisesta lisäkapasiteetista aika lailla haiskahtaa.


Minä olen ymmärtänyt, että Helsingin asetinlaite ollaan joka tapauksessa uusimassa lähiaikoina. http://yle.fi/uutiset/junaliikenteen...vuotta/5319319

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingissä tarvitaan kuitenkin tilaa huoltoliikkeille, minkä vuoksi yleensä junien lähtöajat ovat samoja tai lähes samoja kuin saapuvien junien. Tällöin Kaisaniemen ja Linnunlaulun alueelle ei normaalisti tule junakohtauksia, jolloin huoltoliikenteelle jää maksimaalinen tila. Huono puoli tässä on, että saapuvan junan myöhästyessä vähänkin se myöhästyttää lähtevää junaa, jos näiden kulkutiet risteävät.


Koska kulkutiet risteävät ajoittain, niin tiheillä vuoroväleillä päädytään helposti lähtö- ja saapumisminuuttien samanaikaisuuteen huoltoliikkeistä riippumatta. Jos junia vaikka lähtee ja saapuu 5 min välein ja mahdollinen kulkutien risteämispaikka voi olla missä tahansa 0 - 2 min ajomatkan päässä laiturista, jää mahdolliseksi vain junan lähtö joko heti toisen saavuttua tai sitten 1 min saapumisen jälkeen.

----------


## ultrix

> Mielenkiintoinen kehityskulku maailmalta, mutta Helsinkiin tuo ei suoraan päde. Nykyinen Helsingin aseman kapasiteetti on näet peräisin paljon uudemmalta ajalta.
> 
> Tässä kuva Linnunlaulusta vuodelta 1966, viisi  raidetta kun nyt raiteita Linnunlaulussa on kymmenen. Tuohon aikaan päärautatieasemalla myös matkustajaliikenteen käytössä selvästi vähemmän raiteita kuin nykyiset 19 ja asema oli kapeampi, aseman reunoille on sen jälkeen lisätty laitureita.
> 
> http://vaunut.org/kuva/59305


Huomaa, että kuvan Linnunlaulussa on 5 raidetta. Nyt siellä on 10 raidetta. Lisäraiteista neljä on kaupunkirataliikennettä varten rakennettuja.

----------


## kuukanko

HS:n mukaan hallitus päätti kehysriihessä käynnistää Pisara-radan toteuttamisen.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Hesarissa on tarkempaa tietoa kehysriihen tuloksista:



> Hallitus näytti kehysriihessä orastavaa vihreää valoa Helsingille tärkeälle Pisararadalle. Hallitus sitoutui "käynnistämään Pisararadan toteuttamisen ja tähän liittyvän rahoitusmallin valmistelun sekä neuvottelut rahoitusosuuksista".
> 
> Lause on varsin epämääräinen ja se tarkoittaa hallituslähteiden mukaan, että hallitus antoi "vahvan signaalin" Pisaran rakentamisesta, muttei vielä tehnyt varsinaista päätöstä sen rakentamisesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt Hesarissa on tarkempaa tietoa kehysriihen tuloksista:


Olisikohan asia suomeksi ja selkokielellä niin, että rahan laittamista Pisaran hankesuunnitteluun ei vielä lopeteta. Helsingin ja HSL:n kanssa täytyy päästä kuitenkin eteenpäin, koska valtio ei halua maksaa Pisaraa kokonaan itse ja toisaalta kunnat eivät halua maksaa Pisarasta oikein mitään.  HSL:n kanssa on avoinna vielä uuden infran infrasopimus, eli miten Pisarankin kustannukset jaetaan muille kunnille kuin Helsingille, koska niissä junissahan lienee enemmistö muita kuin Helsingin asukkaita.

Sen puoleen kyllä väitän, että jos tunnelin päässä valoa näkyy, niin heikkoa se kajastus on. Ja kun tunneli on lenkki, niin vielä heikompaa. LVM:n liikenneväyläbudjetti on ollut 400 M, jaolla 300 ylläpitoon ja 100 uusiin hankkeisiin. Näin siis Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa pari vuotta sitten. Tästä nyt lohkaistiin pois 100 M. Juustohöyläperiaatteella uusinvestointeihin jää 75 M/vuosi. Jos LIIPOn mukaan valtio kustantaa puolet, niin ainakin 5 vuotta menisi kaikki valtion väyläraha Pisaraan. Rahaa jakaa Liikennevirasto, joka juuri selvitti itselleen, että Pisarasta ei ole oikeastaan mitään väitettyjä hyötyjä Helsingin aseman kapasiteetin ja kaukoliikenteen kannalta. Ja kun jotain muuta kuin Pisaraa tarttee tässä maassa kumminkin tehdä, niin muutama kehysriihi taitaa mennä hallituksesta riippumatta, ennen kuin Pisaralle valtiolta rahaa oikeasti löytyy.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisikohan asia suomeksi ja selkokielellä niin, että rahan laittamista Pisaran hankesuunnitteluun ei vielä lopeteta.


Ylen mukaan asia on niin, että hallitus teki nyt periaatepäätöksen Pisaran toteuttamisesta ja valtion sitoutumisesta sen kustannuksiin. Itse rakennusrahoista päättänee eduskunta loppuvuodesta.

----------


## petteri

> Ylen mukaan asia on niin, että hallitus teki nyt periaatepäätöksen Pisaran toteuttamisesta ja valtion sitoutumisesta sen kustannuksiin. Itse rakennusrahoista päättänee eduskunta loppuvuodesta.


Käytännössä Pisaran rakentamisesta on nyt siis päätetty. Hyvä, toivotaan nyt sitten vielä Länsimetron jatkeelle vihreää valoa, niin hyvältä näyttää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ylen mukaan asia on niin, että hallitus teki nyt periaatepäätöksen Pisaran toteuttamisesta ja valtion sitoutumisesta sen kustannuksiin. Itse rakennusrahoista päättänee eduskunta loppuvuodesta.


Mediakriittisenä lukijana ja kuuntelijana näen kyllä Pisara-uutisoinnissa vahvaa toimittajien toiveajattelua. Pisaran kohdalla ei mikään ole muuttunut, ja se on Pisaramiesten tästä kehysriihestä saama voitto. Kesken oleva suunnittelu on budjetoitu aiempiin kehyksiin, eikä niitä sieltä poistettu. Kivenlahden metroahan ei ole poistettu mistään, koska se ei ole vielä missään raameissa ollutkaan.

En ole nähnyt mitään todistetta siitä, että kehysriihessä olisi päätetty, että valtio maksaa koko Pisaran. Joten Pisara ei etene, elleivät HSL-alueen kunnat ja erityisesti Helsinki muuta kantaansa ja ala tarjota Pisaraan rahaa. Valtiolla ei yksinkertaisesti ole rahaa koko Pisaraan, hyvä jos on edes puolikkaaseen.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Sen sijaan että Pasilan laitureiden alapuoli on pyhitetty hamaan tulevaisuuteen lykättyyn lentorataan, tulisi Pisara Pasilassa rakentaa maan alle. Näin linjat voisivat risteytyä Pisaran ja kaupunkiratojen kanssa. Lentoradallahan ei mitään tällaista tarvetta ole. Ja jos Pisara rakennetaan suunnitellusti, se tarkoittaa sitten että koskaan ei voida liikennöidä risteäviä linjoja, siis ympyrälinjan sijaan 8-tyyppistä linjaa. Jos rakentaminen tehdään yhdessä Triplan kanssa, kuten on järkevää, ei tunneliasema Pisaralle juurikaan nosta kuluja siten että olisi mitään kynnyksiä.

----------


## vristo

Hesarissa tänään:

Keskustan Sipilä ei kannata Pisararataa http://www.hs.fi/politiikka/a1403578...23ba279876f022

----------


## j-lu

> Keskustan puheenjohtaja Juha Sipilän mielestä esimerkiksi Helsingin ratapihaa pitäisi laajentaa Pisararadan rakentamisen sijasta. Näin purettaisiin Helsingin raideliikenteen ruuhkaa.


Sipilä ei ole perillä "ongelmasta", eikä hänen ratkaisunsa edes ole mahdollinen. 

Monesti sanotaan, että sanattomaksi vetää, mutta nyt ei kyllä kerta kaikkiaan tule mieleen mitään sanottavaa. Ehkä sen verran, että Keskustalla on arvoisensa johtaja. Keskittyisi kommentoimaan maataloustukia tai jotain mistä on perillä.

----------


## sebastin

Hienoa. Helsinki maksaa itse Pisaran valtion 100 milj. tuella. Mitenhän käy "Töölän metron". Vaikka sinänsä, ei ratikkatunneli ole kaupungille haaste eikä mikään. se on kuin liikenneympyrä tai raitiotunneli, ja liikenneympyröitä rakennetaan joka kesä joka paikkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sipilä ei ole perillä "ongelmasta", eikä hänen ratkaisunsa edes ole mahdollinen.


Verrattuna kaikkien muiden puheisiin siitä, miten Pisara ratkaisee koko Suomen junaliikenteen ongelmat, Sipilä on huomattavasti paremmin perillä ongelmista kuin muut. Sanavalinnat eivät meidän terminologiaan paremmin perehtyneiden mielestä ole oikeat. Mutta LiVi on itse selvittänyt (julkaisu 1/2014), mitä pitää ja kannattaa tehdä Helsingn aseman raiteiden pohjoispuolella Helsingin ja Pasilan välissä. Tämä ei ole ratapihan laajentamista siten kuin me ymmärrämme, mutta maallikolle uusien vaihteiden tai jopa siltojen rakentaminen lienee luontevaa kuvata sanalla laajentaminen.

Ja kertaan nyt siis tähän, että Helsingin aseman kapasiteetti on suurempi kuin mikä on Pasilan kapasiteetti välittää junia Helsinkiin. Ja kun Pisara tulisi Pasilan eteläpuolelle, se ei vaikuta mitenkään siihen, miten monta junaa Helsinkiin voi tulla ja sieltä mennä. Sekä kuinka täsmällisesti ne liikkuvat. Ja edelleen, Pisaralla ei ole mitään tekemistä muun Suomen junaliikenteen eli kaukojunien saati tavarajunien kanssa, koska Pisarassa ajavat vain lyhyen matkan kaupunkiratajunat. Ja ne kulkevat jo nyt eri raiteilla kuin yksikään kaukojuna. Eli kaikki puheet siitä, miten maaseudun ja Keskustan kannatusalueen junaliikenne paranisi Pisaran ansiosta, ovat täyttä roskaa. Silti valtakunnan johtavaa sanomalehteä myöten edelleen selitetään, että Pisara pitää tehdä, jotta valtakunnan junaliikenne saadaan kuntoon.

Pisara on puhtaasti pääkaupunkiseudun hanke, ja sellaisena sen tarpeellisuutta pitää arvioida. Muun Suomen junaliikenten ongelmiin tarvitaan aivan muita keinoja.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

Montako lähiliikenteen junarunkoa vapautuu muuhun käyttöön Pisaran rakentamisen jälkeen verrattuna nykytilanteeseen? Nythän rungot seisovat Helsingissä 10-15 min ennen kuin lähtevät taas matkaan. Pisaralla tämä seisominen jää pois kun lenkin ajoaika on sama kuin Pasila-Helsinki-Pasila nykyisin.

----------


## hylje

Tuskin vapautuu. Seisonta järjestetään maaseudun päässävoitaisiin järjestää jo tänään, jos Helsingin laiturikapasiteetista olisi pulaa.

----------


## TimppaTT

Miksei tuotasta pisarasta tehdä ympyrää?

Yksi kisko jossa maanalainen ratikka tai metro kulkisi ympyrää? Junaliikenne pisarana

----------


## petteri

> Ja kertaan nyt siis tähän, että Helsingin aseman kapasiteetti on suurempi kuin mikä on Pasilan kapasiteetti välittää junia Helsinkiin. Ja kun Pisara tulisi Pasilan eteläpuolelle, se ei vaikuta mitenkään siihen, miten monta junaa Helsinkiin voi tulla ja sieltä mennä. Sekä kuinka täsmällisesti ne liikkuvat. Ja edelleen, Pisaralla ei ole mitään tekemistä muun Suomen junaliikenteen eli kaukojunien saati tavarajunien kanssa, koska Pisarassa ajavat vain lyhyen matkan kaupunkiratajunat. Ja ne kulkevat jo nyt eri raiteilla kuin yksikään kaukojuna. Eli kaikki puheet siitä, miten maaseudun ja Keskustan kannatusalueen junaliikenne paranisi Pisaran ansiosta, ovat täyttä roskaa. Silti valtakunnan johtavaa sanomalehteä myöten edelleen selitetään, että Pisara pitää tehdä, jotta valtakunnan junaliikenne saadaan kuntoon.


On totta, että Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen rataverkon pahin pullonkaula on Pasilassa. Rataverkossa on kuitenkin aina pullonkauloja eikä kaikkia pullonkauloja voida ratkaista kerralla. Rataverkkoa laajennetaan hanke kerrallaan. Nyt vuorossa on Pisara, jolla on seuraavia etuja.

1) Lähiliikenteen erottaminen kaukoliikenteestä ja kääntöjen loppuminen Helsingin päässä vähentää lähiliikenteen häiriöherkkyyttä ja parantaa järjestelmän luotettavuutta.

2) Lähijunaliikenteen jakelu ja vaihtoyhteydet paranevat merkittävästi. Helsingin seudun nopea raideliikenneverkko palvelee jatkossa entistäkin paremmin.

3) Helsingin rautatieaseman ylikuormitettu joukkoliikennesumppu hajoaa. Tällä hetkellä hyvin suuri osa keskustan liikenteestä vaihtaa Kaivokadulla ja asemalla. Koko alue on pintaliikenteen osalta pahasti ylikuormitettu. Pisara sekä länsimetro hajottavat joukkoliikennekysyntää useampiin pisteisiin. Samalla tulee helpommaksi kehittää raitioliikennettä.

4) Pisara-hanke mahdollistaa lisäinvestoinnit rautatieliikenteeseen. Pasilan sekä pääradan pullonkaulat voidaan Pisaran valmistuttua poistaa lentoradalla ja lisäraiteilla Pasilassa sekä laajentamalla Pisaraa idässä tai lännessä. Nopean raideliikenteen yksikkökoko pienenee jatkossa kehittyvän automaation sekä kehittyvän kulunvalvonnan vaikutuksesta ja siksi tarvitaan uutta ratakapasiteettia. Samalla on olemassa kysyntää myös nopealle liikenteelle, joka sekin tarvitsee radoilta lisäkapasiteettia.

5) Pisaran valmistuminen mahdollistaa nykyisen ratakuilun käytön esimerkiksi pikaratikkaliikenteeseen niin kauan kunnes lentorata valmistuu. Ratakuilun käyttöön on toki asenteellisia ja byrokraattisia esteitä, jotka on ensin raivattava tieltä. Kuitenkin ratakuilua käyttämällä keskustassa eristetty ja esikaupungeissa vähemmän eristetty stadtbahn- tyyppinen pikaratikkaliikenne ei edellytä heti laajennetun Töölön metron tyyppisen pikaratikkatunneliverkoston rakentamista.

6) Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin ratapiha voidaan saneerata ilman suuria häiriöitä muulle junaliikenteelle. Helsingin aseman remontti sekä vaihdejärjestelyjen että tekniikan osalta on erittäin vaativa projekti jos liikenne on nykyisellään.

7) Pisaran valmistumisen myötä raiteet 1-3 purettaneen. Vapauva alue mahdollistaa Kaisaniemen puiston kehittämisen lisärakentamisella radan viereen, johon voisi sopia hyvin esimerkiksi Kansallisteatterin lisärakennus (mahdollisesti Rautatieaseman itäsiipeä hyödyntäen) sekä ehkä myös pikaratikka- sekä bussiterminaali. Toki kasvitieteellisen puutarhan ongelma (aidattu ja suljettu alue haittaa pahasti Kaisaniemen puiston kehittämistä) sekä puiston kulkuyhteys Pitkäsillanrantaan on myös ratkaistava samalla. 

Edellä esitetyt Pisaran hyödyt ja strategiset mahdollisuudet ovat minusta niin merkittävät, että on erittäin hyvä että siihen on nyt päätetty panostaa.

----------


## Max

> 1) Lähiliikenteen erottaminen kaukoliikenteestä ja kääntöjen loppuminen Helsingin päässä vähentää lähiliikenteen häiriöherkkyyttä ja parantaa järjestelmän luotettavuutta.


Kappas. Ja minä kun luulin, että lähiliikenne on jo erotettu kaukoliikenteestä...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edellä esitetyt Pisaran hyödyt ja strategiset mahdollisuudet ovat minusta niin merkittävät, että on erittäin hyvä että siihen on nyt päätetty panostaa.


Nuo mitkäesitit pitävät täysin paikkansa. Ja niille jotka ovat sitä mieltä että Pisaralla ei ole valtakunnallisesti merkitystä niin vastaan että on sillä sentään jotain: 

Pisara ja Kehärata kytkeytyvät yhteen kuin paita ja takapuoli. Ilman Pisaraa kehörata jää tynkäradaksi. Liikkuminen Helsingin keskustan eri osista lentokentälle tulee helpommaksi kun kehäradan junaan pääsee keskustassa kolmelta eri asemalta yhden sijaan, ja uudet asemat sijaitsevat lähellä Helsingin suurimpia hotelleja ja muita sekä valtakunnallisesti että kansainvälisesti ajatellen tärkeitä kohteita. 

Vaihtoehdot jotka on esitetty Pisaralle ovat silkkkaa humpuukia: Esin päärautatieaseman raiteiden rakentaminen kahteen kerroksen maksaisi lähes yhtä paljon kuin Pisara ja suurin osa junaliikenteestä  olisi pakko keskeyttää pariksi  vuodeksi rakennustöiden ajaksi. Matkustajat varmaan tykkäisivät!  Se 2-kerrosratkaisu olisi ollut mahdollista toteuttaa kohtuuhinnalla ja kohtuuvaivalla  vielä 1990-luvulla ennenkuin Elielinaukio ja sen maanalainen parkkihalli päätettiin rakentaa. Jos parkkihallia ei olisi, olisi lähijunien raiteet 12-19 voitu vetää Elielinaukion alle Kaivokadulle asti mutta nyt ei ole enää mahdollista.

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksei tuotasta pisarasta tehdä ympyrää?
> 
> Yksi kisko jossa maanalainen ratikka tai metro kulkisi ympyrää? Junaliikenne pisarana


No yksi syy lienee ainakin se, että yhdellä kiskolla kulkeva ratikka vaatii kalliit gyroratkaisut, jotta se pysyy pystyssä. Halvempaa rakentaa se toinenkin kisko.

Noh, vakavasti ottaen, noita yksisuuntaisia ympyräratoja on kokeiltu maailmalla, ja on kyllä huonoja kokemuksia. Yleensä ovat päätyneet turistien käyttöön. Niissä on yksi ilmiselvä puute: lyhyehkö matka kiertosuuntaa vastaan on kohtuuttoman pitkä. Ylipäätään, mitä tuollainen ympyrärata Pisaran yhteydessä hyödyttäisi? Ajattelitko, että Vaikkapa Hakaniemestä Töölöön pääsisi jotenkin kätevämmin kuin etelän kautta? En ymmärrä lainkaan idean hyötyä, valaisisitko.

----------


## j-lu

> Pisara on puhtaasti pääkaupunkiseudun hanke, ja sellaisena sen tarpeellisuutta pitää arvioida. Muun Suomen junaliikenten ongelmiin tarvitaan aivan muita keinoja.


En jaksa vääntää Sipilän tulkinnasta, asiat ymmärtää niin kuin ne haluaa ja toteat itsekin, ettei terminologia ole hallussa. Rajansa suopealla tulkinnallakin...

Mitä taas tulee rajanvetoon alueellisten ja valtakunnallisten hankkeiden välillä, niin kyllähän pk-seudun tunnelit ovat kaikesta huolimatta valtakunnallisempia kuin pääradan osuudet Tampereelta pohjoiseen, vaikka jossain Ylivieskassa asian hahmottaminen aika vaikeaa tuntuu olevankin. 

Neljäsosa suomalaisista asuu Helsingin seuduksi luettavalla alueella. Yli 80 prosenttia Suomessa tehdyistä junamatkoista on pk-seudun lähiliikenteen matkoja ja Pisara koskee näistä matkoista valtaosaa. Miten kukaan kehtaa väittää, että Pisara ei ole valtakunnallinen hanke?

----------


## kuukanko

> Montako lähiliikenteen junarunkoa vapautuu muuhun käyttöön Pisaran rakentamisen jälkeen verrattuna nykytilanteeseen? Nythän rungot seisovat Helsingissä 10-15 min ennen kuin lähtevät taas matkaan. Pisaralla tämä seisominen jää pois kun lenkin ajoaika on sama kuin Pasila-Helsinki-Pasila nykyisin.


Lukumäärää on alustavasti selvitetty ja tulos löytynee jostakin aiemmista tämän pitkän viestiketjun viesteistä. Lopputulos on kuitenkin aika lähellä +-0:aa, koska Pisaran takia joudutaan ajattamaan myös ylimääräisiä runkoja siellä, missä siihen ei ole kapasiteetin puolesta tarvetta: esim. Keravan kaupunkiradalla täytynee ruuhka-aikaan ajaa vähintäänkin kahdella Flirtillä, ja jos Pisarassa liikennöidään U-linjaa (Espoo - Pisara - Kerava) ja O-linjaa (Kehärata - Pisara), täytyy sitten Espoon kaupunkiradalle tarjota ylikapasiteettia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 1) Lähiliikenteen erottaminen kaukoliikenteestä ja kääntöjen loppuminen Helsingin päässä vähentää lähiliikenteen häiriöherkkyyttä ja parantaa järjestelmän luotettavuutta.


Lienevät erillään jo nyt?




> 2) Lähijunaliikenteen jakelu ja vaihtoyhteydet paranevat merkittävästi. Helsingin seudun nopea raideliikenneverkko palvelee jatkossa entistäkin paremmin.


Parantuu ehkä marginaalisesti. Ei mitään järkeä tehdä näin kallista hanketta noin pienen hyödyn vuoksi.




> 3) Helsingin rautatieaseman ylikuormitettu joukkoliikennesumppu hajoaa. Tällä hetkellä hyvin suuri osa keskustan liikenteestä vaihtaa Kaivokadulla ja asemalla. Koko alue on pintaliikenteen osalta pahasti ylikuormitettu. Pisara sekä länsimetro hajottavat joukkoliikennekysyntää useampiin pisteisiin. Samalla tulee helpommaksi kehittää raitioliikennettä.


Jostain syystä Helsingin asema ei vaikuta mitenkään erityisen ylikuormitetulta länsimaisiin verrokkeihin verrattuna. Ruuhka-aikoina tietysti ihmisiä näkyy jonkun verran, mutta se lienee ihan normaalia rautatieasemalla?




> 4) Pisara-hanke mahdollistaa lisäinvestoinnit rautatieliikenteeseen. Pasilan sekä pääradan pullonkaulat voidaan Pisaran valmistuttua poistaa lentoradalla ja lisäraiteilla Pasilassa sekä laajentamalla Pisaraa idässä tai lännessä. Nopean raideliikenteen yksikkökoko pienenee jatkossa kehittyvän automaation sekä kehittyvän kulunvalvonnan vaikutuksesta ja siksi tarvitaan uutta ratakapasiteettia. Samalla on olemassa kysyntää myös nopealle liikenteelle, joka sekin tarvitsee radoilta lisäkapasiteettia.


Kun pullonkaula on Pasilassa eikä päärautatieaseman ratapihalla niin on aika hullua pyrkiä ensin kasvattamaan kapasiteettia siellä missä se pullonkaula ei ole.

Ja mihin perustuu ajatus että nopeassa liikenteessä yksikkökoko on pienenemään päin? Eikö liikenne kasvakaan vaan pitääkö niukkaa rataresurssia ryhtyä tuhlaamaan, jotta sitä päästäisiin rakentamaan lisää? Tämä on samaa idiotiaa kuin Länsimetron lyhyet laiturit ja automaation muka mahdollistama vuorovälin tihentäminen, mistä ei käytännössä ole mitään hyötyä kenellekään.




> 5) Pisaran valmistuminen mahdollistaa nykyisen ratakuilun käytön esimerkiksi pikaratikkaliikenteeseen niin kauan kunnes lentorata valmistuu. Ratakuilun käyttöön on toki asenteellisia ja byrokraattisia esteitä, jotka on ensin raivattava tieltä. Kuitenkin ratakuilua käyttämällä keskustassa eristetty ja esikaupungeissa vähemmän eristetty stadtbahn- tyyppinen pikaratikkaliikenne ei edellytä heti laajennetun Töölön metron tyyppisen pikaratikkatunneliverkoston rakentamista.


Miksi ratikka pitäisi laittaa junaradan viereen eikä sinne missä ihmiset ovat? Argumentti on sikäli pöljä, että väitetään ensin että tuolla on pullonkaula, ja sitä helpottamaan tarvitaan kallis ratkaisu, jonka valmistumisen jälkeen sitten mietitään mitä yli jäävällä kapasiteetilla tehdään. Eikö se pullonkaula ollutkaan siellä?




> 6) Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin ratapiha voidaan saneerata ilman suuria häiriöitä muulle junaliikenteelle. Helsingin aseman remontti sekä vaihdejärjestelyjen että tekniikan osalta on erittäin vaativa projekti jos liikenne on nykyisellään.


Pisara kenties miljardin hintaisena (?) on aika kallis poikkeusjärjestely "vain" n. 100 miljoonan euron asetinlaiteremonttia varten.




> 7) Pisaran valmistumisen myötä raiteet 1-3 purettaneen. Vapauva alue mahdollistaa Kaisaniemen puiston kehittämisen lisärakentamisella radan viereen, johon voisi sopia hyvin esimerkiksi Kansallisteatterin lisärakennus (mahdollisesti Rautatieaseman itäsiipeä hyödyntäen) sekä ehkä myös pikaratikka- sekä bussiterminaali. Toki kasvitieteellisen puutarhan ongelma (aidattu ja suljettu alue haittaa pahasti Kaisaniemen puiston kehittämistä) sekä puiston kulkuyhteys Pitkäsillanrantaan on myös ratkaistava samalla.


Ja siis toisen kerran kumoat itse väitteesi että päärautatieaseman raiteet olisivat pullonkaula, joka vaatisi ratkaisua? Jos olisivat niin sittenhän vapautuvia raiteita käytettäisiin lisävarmuuteen tai liikenteen lisäämiseen eikä purettaisi lisärakentamisen tieltä.

Näissä argumenteissa logiikka heittää niin pahemman kerran ettei näitä tämän ihmeemmin viitsi edes lähteä kommentoimaan. Sanottakoon vain että väitteiden totuudellisuus on vahvasti kyseenalainen, ellei jopa olematon.

----------


## petteri

> Ja mihin perustuu ajatus että nopeassa liikenteessä yksikkökoko on pienenemään päin? Eikö liikenne kasvakaan vaan pitääkö niukkaa rataresurssia ryhtyä tuhlaamaan, jotta sitä päästäisiin rakentamaan lisää? Tämä on samaa idiotiaa kuin Länsimetron lyhyet laiturit ja automaation muka mahdollistama vuorovälin tihentäminen, mistä ei käytännössä ole mitään hyötyä kenellekään.


Se perustuu kahteen seikkaan. Automaatio poistaa junista kuljettajat, joka mahdollistaa palvelun merkittävän parantamisen vuoroväliä tihentämällä. On varsin selvää, että tiheämmän vuorovälin liikenne palvelee paremmin ja lyhentää myös kokonaismatka-aikoja.




> Miksi ratikka pitäisi laittaa junaradan viereen eikä sinne missä ihmiset ovat? Argumentti on sikäli pöljä, että väitetään ensin että tuolla on pullonkaula, ja sitä helpottamaan tarvitaan kallis ratkaisu, jonka valmistumisen jälkeen sitten mietitään mitä yli jäävällä kapasiteetilla tehdään. Eikö se pullonkaula ollutkaan siellä?


Toki on parempi ratkaisu, jos asemat ovat lähellä ihmisten kulkureittejä. Ikävä kyllä vaan Helsingin katuverkko on niin valtavan kuormitettu, että pintajoukkoliikenne on hidasta ja epäluotettavaa.  Helsingissä pullonkaulana on nopea kapasiteetti keskustasta sisään ja ulos. Pisara lisää kapasiteettia ja kun tilaa vapautuu ratakuilusta, toki sitä kannattaa hyödyntää, se on ihan selvää.




> Ja siis toisen kerran kumoat itse väitteesi että päärautatieaseman raiteet olisivat pullonkaula, joka vaatisi ratkaisua? Jos olisivat niin sittenhän vapautuvia raiteita käytettäisiin lisävarmuuteen tai liikenteen lisäämiseen eikä purettaisi lisärakentamisen tieltä.


Älä kehitä olkiukkoja. Missä viestissäni väitin päärautatieaseman raiteiden olevan tällä hetkellä ainoa pullonkaula? Rautatieliikenteessä lisäkapasiteettitarvetta on koko matkalla Helsingin asemalta Pasilaan ja siitä Riihimäelle. Liikenteen kehittämisen vuoksi tarvitaan uutta kapasiteettia sekä Pisarana, Pasilan tason lisäraiteina että lentoratana. Niiden yhdistelmä on erinomainen strateginen hanke joka parantaa sekä lähi- että kaukoliikennettä. Pisara on siinä ensimmäinen vaihe.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Petterin logiikka tiivistettynä miten sen ymmärrän: Automaatio mahdollistaa tiheämmän liikennöinnin, kun kuljettajakustannus poistuu (kulunvalvonnan osaltahan tämä väite on todettu huuhaaksi jo Länsimetrossa, ja käytännössä esim. Moskovan ja Pariisin metroissa). Siksi liikennettä pitää lisätä, mikä syö ratakapasiteettia, mitä pitää lisätä. Ja kun sitä vapautuu, sitä voidaan toisesta päästä vähentää poistamalla käytöstä joitakin osia siitä. Pieni ristiriita?

Raideliikenteen etu on kyllä nimenomaan suuri kapasiteetti. Kaukoliikenteessä esim. Tampereen suuntaan maksimi mitä koskaan tarvitaan on periaatteessa kaksi junaa tunnissa. Enemmän voidaan tarvita jos ajetaan eri reittejä ja/tai eri pysähtymiskäytännöillä. Tai on kilpailevia liikennöitsijöitä? Mutta jos unohdetaan nuo, minä en matkustajana saisi pitkällä matkalla juurikaan etua lyhyemmästä vuorovälistä. Lyhyellä matkalla toki tiheämpi vuoroväli tuo suuremman suhteellisen edun. Ja mitä kapasiteettiin tulee, jos ajetaan kaksi kertaa tunnissa 14 IC2-vaunun juna niin se riittäisi käytännössä tästä ikuisuuteen vaikka matkustajamäärät kasvaisivat huimasti.

Ottaen huomioon kuinka paljon matkustajia yksi raide voi kuljettaa, kunhan sitä ajetaan pitkillä junilla ja kulunvalvonta päivitetäään mahdollistamaan riittävän tiheä vuoroväli, on aika irvokasta väittää että juuri Pasilan ja Helsingin päärautatieaseman väli olisi mikään pullonkaula. Missään Suomessa ei taida olla käytössä yhtä monta rinnakkaista raidetta?

Sivuhuomio: Petteri puhuu useista pullonkauloista. Itse hahmottaisin pullonkaulan sellaisena järjestelmän osana, joka rajoittaa koko järjestelmän kapasiteettia. Silloin niitä olisi määritelmällisesti vain yksi kerrallaan, jos tarkastellaan yhtenäisenä kokonaisuutena toimivaa (osa)järjestelmää. Kun pullonkaula puretaan, muualta löytyy uusi pullonkaula. (Se onko pullonkaulasta haittaa riippuu siitä, tarvitaanko pullonkaulan ylittävää kapasiteettia käyttöön. Jos ei tarvita, silloin pullonkaulaa ei tarvitse purkaa.) Tästä voidaan johtaa perusperiaate että pullonkauloja pitää purkaa siinä järjestyksessä kuin niitä löytyy. Mistään muusta ei ole apua, kun järjestelmän kapasiteetti ei siitä nouse. Esim. jos haluan ajaa traktorilla autotalliin, isokaan autotallin ovi ei auta, jos pihaportista ei mahdu sisään.

Edellinen huomioiden, kun pullonkaula on nyt todistetusti LiVinkin mielestä Pasilassa, Pisaraa ei kannata toteuttaa, koska se ei tuo yhtään lisäkapasiteettia tuohon pullonkaulaan. Eikä sitä kannata rakentaa, koska lisäkapasiteetille ei ole riittävän suurta tarvetta, kun rataverkon nykykapasiteetissakin on vielä kasvunvaraa jäljellä junapituuksia pidentämällä ja kulunvalvonta uusimalla, mitkä ovat molemmat suhteellisesti paljon edullisempia toimenpiteitä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Edellinen huomioiden, kun pullonkaula on nyt todistetusti LiVinkin mielestä Pasilassa, Pisaraa ei kannata toteuttaa, koska se ei tuo yhtään lisäkapasiteettia tuohon pullonkaulaan. Eikä sitä kannata rakentaa, koska lisäkapasiteetille ei ole riittävän suurta tarvetta, kun rataverkon nykykapasiteetissakin on vielä kasvunvaraa jäljellä junapituuksia pidentämällä ja kulunvalvonta uusimalla, mitkä ovat molemmat suhteellisesti paljon edullisempia toimenpiteitä.


Ottamatta nyt erityisesti kantaa pitäisikö Pisara tehdä nyt, myöhemmin tai ei koskaan, niin ainakin Pisaran suunnitelmia tulisi muuttaa niin, että siitä olisi edes jotain apua kaukoliikenteenkin kapasiteetin nostamisessa.

Nyt kun vielä Keski-Pasilaa ei ole rakennettu, voitaisiin nykyisen aseman länsipuolelle rakentaa kahden laiturin kaupunkirata-asema, jossa olisi laiturin yli -vaihdot Rantaradan haaralta Pääradan haaralle. Asema voisi tulla vanhan ratapihan tasoon, minne on helppo johtaa kumpikin kaupunkiradan haara vanhan ratapihan pohjaa pitkin pienehköin kustannuksin. Kun maanalaisessa rakentamisessa itse tunnelin teko ei ole kallein osa, lisäkustannuksia nykyiseen tuskin juurikaan tulisi vaikka tunnelien suuaukot siirtyisivätkin tälle alueelle. (Pohjaolot voivat tosin asettaa rajoituksia tälle ratkaisulle ja ehkä jopa tehdä sen mahdottomaksi tai kohtuuttoman kalliiksi.) Itse asema olisi edullinen rakentaa ja se voidaan suunnitella niin, että Keski-Pasila voidaan rakentaa myöhemmin aseman ja raiteiden päälle. Etuna ratkaisussa olisi vielä mahdollisuus säilyttää Alppilan asemavaraus eikä siitä puistostakaan Alppilan ja radan välissä, jonka nimeä en muista, tarvitsisi lohkaista palaa.

----------


## petteri

> Petterin logiikka tiivistettynä miten sen ymmärrän: Automaatio mahdollistaa tiheämmän liikennöinnin, kun kuljettajakustannus poistuu (kulunvalvonnan osaltahan tämä väite on todettu huuhaaksi jo Länsimetrossa, ja käytännössä esim. Moskovan ja Pariisin metroissa).


Huuhaata? Minusta kuljettajakustannusten poistuminen automatisoinnin myötä on fakta, samoin se että automatisoinneissa asennettava nykyistä kehittyneempi kulunvalvonta mahdollistaa tiheämmän liikennöinnin Helsingin seudulla ja pääradalla nykyisin käytettyihin kulunvalvontaratkaisuihin verrattuna.




> Siksi liikennettä pitää lisätä, mikä syö ratakapasiteettia, mitä pitää lisätä. Ja kun sitä vapautuu, sitä voidaan toisesta päästä vähentää poistamalla käytöstä joitakin osia siitä. Pieni ristiriita?


Pisaralla on muitakin tavoitteita kuin vain lisätä kapasiteettia. Tällä hetkellä Helsingin asema vie erittäin paljon tilaa kalliilta ja toiminnallisesti hyvältä paikalta, kun osa liikenteestä tunneloidaan voidaan maata käyttää tehokkaammin. Nykyinen leveä ratakuilu ja rata-alue on ikävä ratkaisu, josta olisi pitkällä aikavälillä syytä päästä eroon tai ainakin rata-alueen ympäristöstölle aiheuttamaa haittaa pienentää. Pisaran valmistumisen myötä raiteet 1-3 voidaan purkaa Helsingin asemalta, joka vapauttaa Kaisaniemen puiston puolelta maata muuhun käyttöön erittäin hyvältä paikalta. Pidemmällä aikavälillä olisi raidealuetta kyllä hyvä tunneloida laajemminkin Pasilan ja rautatieaseman välillä. Pisara on hyvää jatkoa Helsingin keskustan rata-alueen pienentämisessä ja siirtämisessä ainakin osin maan alle.




> Raideliikenteen etu on kyllä nimenomaan suuri kapasiteetti. Kaukoliikenteessä esim. Tampereen suuntaan maksimi mitä koskaan tarvitaan on periaatteessa kaksi junaa tunnissa. Enemmän voidaan tarvita jos ajetaan eri reittejä ja/tai eri pysähtymiskäytännöillä. Tai on kilpailevia liikennöitsijöitä? Mutta jos unohdetaan nuo, minä en matkustajana saisi pitkällä matkalla juurikaan etua lyhyemmästä vuorovälistä. Lyhyellä matkalla toki tiheämpi vuoroväli tuo suuremman suhteellisen edun. Ja mitä kapasiteettiin tulee, jos ajetaan kaksi kertaa tunnissa 14 IC2-vaunun juna niin se riittäisi käytännössä tästä ikuisuuteen vaikka matkustajamäärät kasvaisivat huimasti.


Eristetyn raideliikenteen etuna on hyvä kapasiteetti ja nopeus.

Rataverkon kehittämisessä on syytä olla positiivinen visio tulevaisuudesta. Minusta pidemmällä aikavälillä minusta pääradan käytävässä voisi olla esimerkiksi seuraavanlainen liikennöintikäytäntö:

Lentorata:
Helsinki - Tampere IC (250-300 km/h huippunopeus) 30 minuutin vuoroväli (toki junat jatkavat myös eteenpäin.)
Helsinki - Lahti IC (250-300 km/h huippunopeus) 60 minuutin vuoroväli  (toki junat jatkavat myös eteenpäin.)

Nykyiset pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteet, nopeat paikallisjunat:
Helsinki - Riihimäki, 10 minuutin vuoroväli 
Helsinki - Lahti, 60 minuutin vuoroväli
Helsinki - Porvoo, 20 minuutin vuoroväli 

Tälläinen liikennöinti ei millään mahdu nykyisille raiteille. Eri nopeuksiset junat vaativat paljon ratakapasiteettia.




> Sivuhuomio: Petteri puhuu useista pullonkauloista. Itse hahmottaisin pullonkaulan sellaisena järjestelmän osana, joka rajoittaa koko järjestelmän kapasiteettia. Silloin niitä olisi määritelmällisesti vain yksi kerrallaan, jos tarkastellaan yhtenäisenä kokonaisuutena toimivaa (osa)järjestelmää. Kun pullonkaula puretaan, muualta löytyy uusi pullonkaula. (Se onko pullonkaulasta haittaa riippuu siitä, tarvitaanko pullonkaulan ylittävää kapasiteettia käyttöön. Jos ei tarvita, silloin pullonkaulaa ei tarvitse purkaa.) Tästä voidaan johtaa perusperiaate että pullonkauloja pitää purkaa siinä järjestyksessä kuin niitä löytyy. Mistään muusta ei ole apua, kun järjestelmän kapasiteetti ei siitä nouse. Esim. jos haluan ajaa traktorilla autotalliin, isokaan autotallin ovi ei auta, jos pihaportista ei mahdu sisään.
> 
> Edellinen huomioiden, kun pullonkaula on nyt todistetusti LiVinkin mielestä Pasilassa, Pisaraa ei kannata toteuttaa, koska se ei tuo yhtään lisäkapasiteettia tuohon pullonkaulaan. Eikä sitä kannata rakentaa, koska lisäkapasiteetille ei ole riittävän suurta tarvetta, kun rataverkon nykykapasiteetissakin on vielä kasvunvaraa jäljellä junapituuksia pidentämällä ja kulunvalvonta uusimalla, mitkä ovat molemmat suhteellisesti paljon edullisempia toimenpiteitä.


Pullokaulalle on monia määritelmiä. Suomen vilkkaimmin liikennöidyn rataverkon kehittämisen merkittävänä esteenä on ratakapasiteetti Helsingin keskustan ja Tampereen välillä. Pisara, lentorata ja lisäraiteet mahdollistavat rautatieliikenteen kehittämisen ja laajentamisen tulevaisuudessakin. Rataverkon laajentaminen koosttu useista eri hankkeista, toki Pisarasta saadaan täysi hyöty vasta sitten kun muutakin ratainfraa laajennetaan vastaavasti. Minä uskon nopeamman ja tiheämmän vuorovälin raideliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin myös tulevaisuudessa ja Pisara on seuraava palanen, jolla parannetaan rataverkon kehittämismahdollisuuksia. Kaikkia ongelmia tuo ratalenkki ei toki ratkaise, mutta elefantit on kuitenkin yleensä helpompi syödä paloina.

----------


## tlajunen

> Huuhaata? Minusta kuljettajakustannusten poistuminen automatisoinnin myötä on fakta, samoin se että automatisoinneissa asennettava nykyistä kehittyneempi kulunvalvonta mahdollistaa tiheämmän liikennöinnin Helsingin seudulla ja pääradalla nykyisin käytettyihin kulunvalvontaratkaisuihin verrattuna.


Säästö kuljettajakustannuksista siirtyy muiksi kustannuksiksi, tämähän on jo todettu Helsingin metrossa.

Kehittyneempi kulunvalvonta ei ole sidoksissa automatisointiin, se voidaan tehdä ilmankin. Pasilassa itse asiassa on kokeilussa vähän uutta opastinideaa, joka nostaa jonkin verran kapasiteettia.

----------


## petteri

> Säästö kuljettajakustannuksista siirtyy muiksi kustannuksiksi, tämähän on jo todettu Helsingin metrossa.


Totta, automatisoinnissa kuljettajien palkkoja korvataan tekniikalla, josta muodostuu pääoma- ja ylläpitokuluja. Lyhyellä aikavälillä säästö tai muutos ei usein ole kovin merkittävä ja ensimmäiset sovellukset voivat mennä jopa miinuksen puolelle, mutta pitkässä juoksussa automatisointi kyllä lisää koko yhteiskunnan tuottavuutta. Nykyisessä maailmassa, jossa luonnonvarat ovat koko ajan niukkeneva ja kovemmin kilpailtu resurssi, tuottavuuden parantaminen on ainoa keino ylläpitää nykyinen elintaso. Kannattaa myös huomioida, että liikenteen automatisoinnin kustannukset hyvin todennäköisesti tipahtavat erittäin rajusti heti kun automatisoitu liikkuminen tulee massamarkkinoille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ottamatta nyt erityisesti kantaa pitäisikö Pisara tehdä nyt, myöhemmin tai ei koskaan, niin ainakin Pisaran suunnitelmia tulisi muuttaa niin, että siitä olisi edes jotain apua kaukoliikenteenkin kapasiteetin nostamisessa.


Pisara on Helsingin lähiliikenteen hanke, joten en helpolla keksi, miten siitä voisi olla hyötyä kaukoliikenteelle.  Mutta itse asiassa on yksi ratkaisu, joka voikin olla myös kaukojunaliikenteen hyödyksi. Nimittäin alkuperäinen U-metrolinjaus. Eli Martinlaakson rata ei yhdy Huopalahdessa Rantarataan, vaan jatkaa Meilahden ja Töölön alle. Tällöin Rantaradan kaupunkiraiteet eli lähiliikenteen raiteet eivät jatkaisi Ilmalaan ja Pasilaan, vaan kulkisivat Töölön alta. Silloin Pasilassa vapautuu 2 raidetta, ja ne voisi käyttää Lentoradalle.

Nykyinen Pisarasuunnitelmahan on kuin minimegahampurilainen tai katumaasturi matalaprofiilirenkailla ja alumiinivanteilla. Ristiriitainen yhdistelmä vastakkaisia ominaisuuksia, jossa tulos on, ettei mikään ole hyvin. Nykyinen Pisara on halu tehdä mahdollisimman kallis hanke, joka yritetään tehdä jotenkin halvalla. Siis tahdotaan suurta, mutta se ei saakaan olla suuri. Lopputulos on kompromissi, jossa on kaikkein huonoimmat ominaisuudet.

U-metrolinjaus on keksitty 1960-luvulla, mutta ei mikään ole muuttanut sen merkitystä, koska Helsingin kantakaupunki on jotakuinkin täsmälleen sama nyt kuin 50 vuotta sitten. Eli jos halutaan laajentaa lähijunien tai metro-nimisten lähijunien palvelualuetta seudullisesti, ainoa järkevä laajennus on linjaus koko kanatakaupungin alta. Rahapulasta syntynyt idea puristaa kaksi seudun eri puolta palvelevaa ratalinjausta yhden pisteen kautta siinä kohdassa, missä kantakaupunki on leveimmillään, on vastoin kaikkia liikennesuunnittelun periaatteita.

U-metron linjaus on tietenkin vielä kalliimpi kuin nykyinen Pisara. Mutta sille voisi jopa löytyä kustannuksia vastaavia hyötyjäkin. On eri asia, osataanko niitä laskea. Mutta toisin kuin Nyky-Pisaran marginaalinen matka-ajan säästö, Meilahden ja Töölön alittavan linjauksen matka-aikasumman muutos olisi luultavasti merkittävä. Pelkästään Meilahden sairaala-alueen potentiaali on erittäin suuri, Nyky-Pisarasta ei ole sille mitään hyötyä. Hyötyarvo on myös sillä, Helsingin aseman ja muun Suomen välille tulee kahden raiteen verran lisää kapasiteettia. Nyky-Pisarassahan ei mitään lisäkapasiteettia tule mihinkään.

Liikennehankkeiden hyötyjen ja kustannusten analyysille on yleistä, että kannattavuus paranee kun hankkeen koko kasvaa. On periaatteessa loogista, että hyödyt lisääntyvät, kun panostuskin lisääntyy. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että kannattaisi tehdä vain mahdollisimman kalliita hankkeita  vaikka Suomessa niitä näytään suosivan kannattavuudesta riippumatta. Siten en väitä, että U-metron mukainan Pisara välttämättä olisi hanke, joka kannattaa toteuttaa, tai että se on edes mahdollista toteuttaa ainakaan kovin nopeasti. Mutta kokonaisuuden kannalta ja seudun pitkä ajan kehityksen näkökulmasta arvioni on, että nykyistä Mini-Pisaraa ei kannata tehdä lainkaan vaan U-metron linjaus sitten, kun sille on oikeasti tarvetta ja resurssit se tehdä. Mini-Pisara on pelkkää tuhlausta, joka taas kerran toimii puolivillaisena ratkaisuna, joka estää tekemästä sitä, mikä on oikea ratkaisu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> U-metron linjaus on tietenkin vielä kalliimpi kuin nykyinen Pisara. Mutta sille voisi jopa löytyä kustannuksia vastaavia hyötyjäkin. On eri asia, osataanko niitä laskea. Mutta toisin kuin Nyky-Pisaran marginaalinen matka-ajan säästö, Meilahden ja Töölön alittavan linjauksen matka-aikasumman muutos olisi luultavasti merkittävä. Pelkästään Meilahden sairaala-alueen potentiaali on erittäin suuri, Nyky-Pisarasta ei ole sille mitään hyötyä. Hyötyarvo on myös sillä, Helsingin aseman ja muun Suomen välille tulee kahden raiteen verran lisää kapasiteettia. Nyky-Pisarassahan ei mitään lisäkapasiteettia tule mihinkään.


Nyky-Pisara lyhentää kyllä matkoja Meilahden sairaaloihinkin koska matka raitiovaunulla Pisaran Töölön asemalta Meilahteen on huomattavasti lyhyempi ja helpompi kuin Pasilasta tai päärautatieasemalta nyt. Mutta siinä mielessä olet oikeassa että U-metro palvelisi paremmin.




> Siten en väitä, että U-metron mukainan Pisara välttämättä olisi hanke, joka kannattaa toteuttaa, tai että se on edes mahdollista toteuttaa ainakaan kovin nopeasti. Mutta kokonaisuuden kannalta ja seudun pitkä ajan kehityksen näkökulmasta arvioni on, että nykyistä Mini-Pisaraa ei kannata tehdä lainkaan vaan U-metron linjaus sitten, kun sille on oikeasti tarvetta ja resurssit se tehdä. Mini-Pisara on pelkkää tuhlausta, joka taas kerran toimii puolivillaisena ratkaisuna, joka estää tekemästä sitä, mikä on oikea ratkaisu.


Se tarve on jo nyt. Keskustan länsipuoli Meilahteen asti on lapsipuolen asemassa itäpuoleen verrattuna koska joukkoliikennematkustajille tarjotaan pelkkää p-tä. 
Jos ajattelee ihmisiä jotka päivittäin matkustavat Mannerheimintietä pitkin läntisistä esikaupungeista keskustaan tai on asiaa Töölöön niin jotain tarvitsisi tehdä koska nykytilanne ei ole edes tyydyttäväm, eikä se parane raitioteiden liikennevaloetuuksia säätämällä, vaan pitää joko rakentaa maanalainen pikaraitiotie Mannerheimintien alle, tai oikea metro, jos ei Pisaraa saada aikaiseksi. Töölön katuverkko ei enää vedä enempää raitovaunuja tai busseja, ja autojen määrää ei voi vähentää pelkästään liikennevaloja säätämällä vaan siihen tarvitaan tietullit/ruuhkamaksut. 

Pisaraan olisi mahdollista saada rahoitus, jos pk-seudun kaupungit saadaan puhaltamaan yhteen hiileen, ja totta on että espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset hyötyisivät siitä yhtä paljon kuin helsinkiläiset joten kyllä heidänkin kuuluisi maksaa. Töölön metro tai pikaraitiotie jäisi pelkästään Helsingin maksettavaksi koska ne eivät tarjoaisi suoraa yhteyttä naapurikaupungeista keskustaan. 

[EDIT:]Pisara tulee olemaan se koetinkivi jossa nähdään toimiiko vapaaehtoinen metropoliyhteistyö vai ei, koska näillä näkymin ei metropolihallintoa jolla olisi laajat oikeudet ja verotusoikeus, toteudu. Pisaran toteutuminen jää paljolti riippumaan ensi vuoden eduskuntavaalien tuloksesta. Jos kokoomus säilyttää paikkansa suurimpana puolueena on mahdollista että hanke käynnistyy, jos suurimmaksi nousee kepu tai perussuomalaiset niin nykyinen surkea tilanne jatkuu. Demareista ei ole toivoa että nousisi suurimmaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Pisara on Helsingin lähiliikenteen hanke, joten en helpolla keksi, miten siitä voisi olla hyötyä kaukoliikenteelle.  Mutta itse asiassa on yksi ratkaisu, joka voikin olla myös kaukojunaliikenteen hyödyksi. Nimittäin alkuperäinen U-metrolinjaus. Eli Martinlaakson rata ei yhdy Huopalahdessa Rantarataan, vaan jatkaa Meilahden ja Töölön alle. Tällöin Rantaradan kaupunkiraiteet eli lähiliikenteen raiteet eivät jatkaisi Ilmalaan ja Pasilaan, vaan kulkisivat Töölön alta. Silloin Pasilassa vapautuu 2 raidetta, ja ne voisi käyttää Lentoradalle.


Alkuperäinen U-metron linjaus on nykypuitteisiin huono. Siitä saisi kuitenkin hyvän pohjan Pisaran laajemmalle linjaukselle Huopalahdesta Ruskeasuon kautta Tullinpuomille ja eteenpäin. Itäpuoli voisi mennä Hakaniemestä Alppilaan ja siitä edelleen maan alla Pasilaan. Ruskeasuolla on kova rakentamispotentiaali Hakamäentien ja Korppaanmäentien välillä, tosin yksi siirtolapuutarha ja hammasklinikka sieltä pitäisi jyrätä.

Ongelmana laajemmassa Pisarassa on lähinnä Pasila, josta Helsingillä on kovat odotukset siitä huolimatta, että suunnitelmat ovat vähemmän yllättäen sutta ja sekundaa. Ei taida käydä päinsä, että matka-aika lännestä Pasilaan kasvaa ja laajemman Pisaran myötä se kasvaisi väistämättä: joko Pasilaan ei pääse kiertämättä keskustan kautta tai sitten vuoroväli lännestä suoraan Pasilaan kulkeville junille kasvaa.

Joku tarkkanäköinen voisi nähdä ristiriidan siinä, että Pisara ei jostain syystä ole kannattava Ruskeasuon asemalla ja sen päältä myytävällä rakennusoikeudella, mutta toisaalta samalla kilometrihinnalla syntyvä rata niinkin kauas kuin Kivenlahteen tai Östersundomiin on ihan varteenotettavaa kaavoitettavan rakennusoikeuden vuoksi. Huopalahdesta Tullinpuomille on linnuntietä vähän reilu kolme kilometriä matkaa. Tullinpuomin aseman vierestä voisi kaavoittaa palasen keskuspuistoa Laakson sairaalan luoteispuolelta ja kait sille sairaalellekin voisi jotain lopullista ratkaisua hakea.

Tämä siis, jos oikeasti haluttaisiin tiivistää kaupunkirakennetta. Muttei haluta, vaan halutaan bulkkilähiötä jonnekin Kirkkonummelle ja Sipooseen.

Itse olen vähitellen kääntynyt sille kannalle, että Helsingin läntinen kantakaupunki tarvitsee maanalaisen. Yksi hyvä riittäisi ja sellaisen saisi Pisarasta. Epäilen kuitenkin, että tehdään kaksi huonoa, jotka kummatkin kulkevat Pasilan kautta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se tarve on jo nyt. Keskustan länsipuoli Meilahteen asti on lapsipuolen asemassa itäpuoleen verrattuna koska joukkoliikennematkustajille tarjotaan pelkkää p-tä.
> ...
> Töölön katuverkko ei enää vedä enempää raitovaunuja tai busseja, ja autojen määrää ei voi vähentää pelkästään liikennevaloja säätämällä vaan siihen tarvitaan tietullit/ruuhkamaksut.


U-metrolinjauksen tarve on sitten, kun pintaliikenteessä on tehty se, mikä on tehtävissä. Ja hyvin hyvin paljon on vielä tekemättä. Noin karkeasti sanoen, sitten kun Mannerheimintiellä ja TopeliuksenkadunRuneberginkadun linjalla on nykyaikaiset raitiotiet eikä niiden kapasiteetti enää riitä, on aika pohtia U-linjausta. Tällöin siis on henkilökapasiteettia luokkaa 30.000 hlö/h katutasossa ilman, että katuverkon tilaa on tarvittu lisää juuri missään. Töölöntorin ja Tukholmankadun välille tarvitaan joitain järjestelyitä, mutta kokonaisuudessa vähenevä bussien määrä vapauttaa kumipyöräliikenteen kapasiteetin tarjontaa. Joten hyvällä suunnittelulla lopputulos voi olla jopa sellainen, että joukkoliikenteen lisäksi myös autoilu muuttuu sujuvammaksi.




> Pisara tulee olemaan se koetinkivi jossa nähdään toimiiko vapaaehtoinen metropoliyhteistyö vai ei, koska näillä näkymin ei metropolihallintoa jolla olisi laajat oikeudet ja verotusoikeus, toteudu.


Miten niin vapaaehtoinen? Laki pakottaa pk-seudun riitapukarit sopimaan nämä asiat jo nyt. Laki ei vaan aseta takarajoja eikä sanktioita sille, että asioita ei sovita. Ei myöskään marssijärjestystä, jonka takaisi asioiden päättämisen oikeassa ja järkevässä järjestyksessä. Ja juuri siksi tarvitaan metropolihallinto, että ei voida tehdä sellaisia päätöksiä, joissa ensin ryhdytään tekemään jotain ja vasta sitten aletaan pohtia, kuka maksaa. Nythän tällaista on tehty vasta Espoon Matinkylän metron kanssa, ja yritetään kovasti Kivenlahden metron kanssa.

Pisaran kohdalla sentään puhutaan rahoitusselvityksestä. En tosin ymmärrä, että sellaiseen pitäisi käyttää 100 M rahaa, sillä ei siihen tarvita sellaisia konsultteja, joiden tuntihinta on 150.000 /t. Mutta rohkenen epäillä, että Pisara ei etene, koska HSL:n jäsenkunnat eivät ole kiinnostuneet sen kustantamisesta, ja mikään hallitus ei saane läpi sitä, että valtio rahoittaa Mini-Pisaran miljardin kokonaisuudessaan.




> Ei taida käydä päinsä, että matka-aika lännestä Pasilaan kasvaa ja laajemman Pisaran myötä se kasvaisi väistämättä: joko Pasilaan ei pääse kiertämättä keskustan kautta tai sitten vuoroväli lännestä suoraan Pasilaan kulkeville junille kasvaa.


Tietenkin pääradalta on helpompi päästä Pasilaan kuin Rantaradalta. Mutta toisaalta pääradalta on vaikeampi päästä Töölön suuntaan kuin Rantaradalta Pasilaan. Ylipäätään Pasila on tällä hetkellä ylikorostettu. MeilahtiTöölö on paljon suurempi ja merkittävämpi osa Helsinkiä kuin Pasila. Ennemmin pitäisi kantaa huolta siitä, että pääradalta on vaikea päästä läntiseen kantakaupunkiin kuin siitä, miten pääsee Rantaradalta Pasilaan. Lisäksi on hyvä ymmärtää, että saavutettavuus myös ohjaa liikkumistarpeita. Läntinen kantakaupunki on tarkeämpi mm. espoolaisille kuin itäinen, koska läntinen kantakaupunki on espoolaisille helpommin saavutettavissa, ja asuminen ja työssäkäynti ovat hakeutuneet tämän tilanteen mukaisesti.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Tietenkin pääradalta on helpompi päästä Pasilaan kuin Rantaradalta. Mutta toisaalta pääradalta on vaikeampi päästä Töölön suuntaan kuin Rantaradalta Pasilaan. Ylipäätään Pasila on tällä hetkellä ylikorostettu. MeilahtiTöölö on paljon suurempi ja merkittävämpi osa Helsinkiä kuin Pasila. Ennemmin pitäisi kantaa huolta siitä, että pääradalta on vaikea päästä läntiseen kantakaupunkiin kuin siitä, miten pääsee Rantaradalta Pasilaan. Lisäksi on hyvä ymmärtää, että saavutettavuus myös ohjaa liikkumistarpeita. Läntinen kantakaupunki on tarkeämpi mm. espoolaisille kuin itäinen, koska läntinen kantakaupunki on espoolaisille helpommin saavutettavissa, ja asuminen ja työssäkäynti ovat hakeutuneet tämän tilanteen mukaisesti.


*M*utta*k*un*P*asilasta*t*ulee*k*aiken*k*eskus! En todellakaan tarkoittanut, että U-metroa mukaileva Pisaralinjaus olisi Pasilan kannalta mikään todellinen kaupunkirakenteellinen ongelma. Mutta laajempi Pisaralinjaus on todellinen poliittis-hallinnollis-taloudellinen ongelma, koska Pasilasta on tietyissä piireissä kovat visiot/harhanäyt ja näitä visioita/harhanäkyjä yritetään toteuttaa kaikin mahdollisin keinoin (paitsi hyvän suunnittelun, jota ei osata). Siksi Mini-pisara ja siksi toisen metrolinjan louhintaa varastoon koko Keski-Pasila -projektin aluksi. Kaikki tunnelit vievät Pasilaan!

Vielä 90-luvulla lehdistä sai lukea näkemyksiä, joiden mukaan Helsingin keskusta tulee "siirtymään" Pasilaan. Uskokaa tai älkää, näihin neuvostohenkisiin visioihin uskovat eivät kaikki suinkaan ole vielä eläkkeellä, osa on vain mennyt kaappiin piiloon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siksi Mini-pisara ja siksi toisen metrolinjan louhintaa varastoon koko Keski-Pasila -projektin aluksi. Kaikki tunnelit vievät Pasilaan!


Ymmärrän tuskasi, mutta Pasila kaiken keskuksena on ollut suunnitelmissa vasta 100 vuotta (johan se Eliel aloitti), ja sen perusteella, mitä sinne nyt aiotaan rakentaa, ei siitä keskustaa tule seuraavaankaan sataan vuoteen. Liikenneympyrä motarin päällä ei ihan käy kaupungin keskustaksi, vaikka se kahden lähiön väliin tehdäänkin.

Ja jos totta puhutaan, Keski-Pasila-kompleksiin tulee tilaa parkkihallille ja marketille. Toisinto Munkkivuoresta, jossa asiaa harjoiteltiin 40 vuotta sitten. Kampissa vaan unohdettiin, että Kampin keskukselle oli valmista tilaa jo metrolaiturin alapuolella. Mutta oikeastihan tärkeintä oli louhinta...

Antero

Disclaimer (suom: vastuuvapauslauseke): Edellä oleva teksti sisältää sarkaismia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> U-metrolinjauksen tarve on sitten, kun pintaliikenteessä on tehty se, mikä on tehtävissä. Ja hyvin hyvin paljon on vielä tekemättä. Noin karkeasti sanoen, sitten kun Mannerheimintiellä ja TopeliuksenkadunRuneberginkadun linjalla on nykyaikaiset raitiotiet eikä niiden kapasiteetti enää riitä, on aika pohtia U-linjausta. Tällöin siis on henkilökapasiteettia luokkaa 30.000 hlö/h katutasossa ilman, että katuverkon tilaa on tarvittu lisää juuri missään. Töölöntorin ja Tukholmankadun välille tarvitaan joitain järjestelyitä, mutta kokonaisuudessa vähenevä bussien määrä vapauttaa kumipyöräliikenteen kapasiteetin tarjontaa. Joten hyvällä suunnittelulla lopputulos voi olla jopa sellainen, että joukkoliikenteen lisäksi myös autoilu muuttuu sujuvammaksi.


No mitkä ne järjestelyt käytännössä ovat ja miksi suorinta reittiä kulkevat raitiovaunut pitää siirtää Topeliuksenkadulle? 

Se mikä on teoriaa on teoriaa mutta käytännössä muita busseja kuin pari Helsingin sisäistä bussilinjaa ei voida ottaa pois nykyiseltä Mannereimintieltä ellei niitä korvata joko metrolla tai Pisara-radan kaltaisilla nopeilla raideyhteyksillä. Raitiovaunusta ei saada niin nopeaa ellei pysäkkejä karsita ja rakenneta eri tasoon suurimmat risteykset. Helpompaa kaiken kaikkiaan vain raitiovaunujen jatkaa junnaamista nykyisiä kiskoja pitkin Pikku-Huopalahteen ja Munkkiniemeen, ja rakentaa joko maanalainen pikaraitiotie, metro tai Pisara hoitamaan kauempaa tulevien liikkumistarpeita. 




> Miten niin vapaaehtoinen? Laki pakottaa pk-seudun riitapukarit sopimaan nämä asiat jo nyt. Laki ei vaan aseta takarajoja eikä sanktioita sille, että asioita ei sovita. Ei myöskään marssijärjestystä, jonka takaisi asioiden päättämisen oikeassa ja järkevässä järjestyksessä. Ja juuri siksi tarvitaan metropolihallinto, että ei voida tehdä sellaisia päätöksiä, joissa ensin ryhdytään tekemään jotain ja vasta sitten aletaan pohtia, kuka maksaa. Nythän tällaista on tehty vasta Espoon Matinkylän metron kanssa, ja yritetään kovasti Kivenlahden metron kanssa.


Länsimetron ensimmäinen pätkä Tapiolaan asti olisi voinut syntyä jo 30-20 vuotta sitten jos silloin olisi ollut metropolihallinto. Muut pätkät sitten kun olisi ollut tarpeellista, mutta veikkaan että Matinkylään pääsisi jo nyt metrolla. Metropolihallinnon puute johtaa juuri siihen että isoihin hankkeisin osallistuu vain ne kunnat joiden maa-alueita kyseiset hankkeet käyttää, tai jos jotakin kuntaa se ei kiinnosta hanke pysähtyy rajalle tai ei käytännöössä käynnisty ollenkaan. 

Kivenlahden metro on siis kokonaan Espoon oma hanke ja kuvittelen että lupaamalla toteuttaa se, ostetaan muut kaupungit hiljaisiksi, ettei Espoon tarvitse osallistua mihinkään muihin, vaikka olisivat tarpeellisempia, eikä tarvitse suostua metropolihallintoon missään muodossa vaan Espoo voi rauhassa jatkaa "liitoselvittelyjä "Kirkkonummen ja Vihdin kanssa. 

Tiedätkö miksi Espoon pääsairaala aikoinaan 1970-luvulla rakennettiin Jorviin, syrjiselle paikalle keskelle ei mitään? No siksi että pelättiin että jos Espoo liitettäisiin Helsinkiin niin Helsinki saisi omia asukkaitaan varten mahdollisimman huonosti savutettavissa olevan sairaalan. Tämä on ihan tosi juttu jonka olen lukenut jostain Espoota käsittelevästi kirjasta. Jos ei ole ylikunnallista kokonaisvastuuta kantavaa organisaatiota niin kiusa se on pienkikin kiusa -periaate jyrää. No nythän jorvi on jo keskellä asutusta mutta silti jos vierailee siellä tai joutuu itse käymään on om auto tai taksi ainoa käyttökelpoinen liikkumisväline, tuli miltä suunnalta Espoota tahansa. JA sitten kehtavat vielä pitää pysäköintiä siellä maksullisena!




> Pisaran kohdalla sentään puhutaan rahoitusselvityksestä. En tosin ymmärrä, että sellaiseen pitäisi käyttää 100 M rahaa, sillä ei siihen tarvita sellaisia konsultteja, joiden tuntihinta on 150.000 /t. Mutta rohkenen epäillä, että Pisara ei etene, koska HSL:n jäsenkunnat eivät ole kiinnostuneet sen kustantamisesta, ja mikään hallitus ei saane läpi sitä, että valtio rahoittaa Mini-Pisaran miljardin kokonaisuudessaan.


No se nähdään sitten. Mutta totta on että HSL:llä on liian vähän muskeleita yksin vakuuttaa tämäntasoisssa hankkeissa niitä koskevia kuntia niiden tarpeellisuudesta.




> Tietenkin pääradalta on helpompi päästä Pasilaan kuin Rantaradalta. Mutta toisaalta pääradalta on vaikeampi päästä Töölön suuntaan kuin Rantaradalta Pasilaan. Ylipäätään Pasila on tällä hetkellä ylikorostettu. MeilahtiTöölö on paljon suurempi ja merkittävämpi osa Helsinkiä kuin Pasila. Ennemmin pitäisi kantaa huolta siitä, että pääradalta on vaikea päästä läntiseen kantakaupunkiin kuin siitä, miten pääsee Rantaradalta Pasilaan. Lisäksi on hyvä ymmärtää, että saavutettavuus myös ohjaa liikkumistarpeita. Läntinen kantakaupunki on tarkeämpi mm. espoolaisille kuin itäinen, koska läntinen kantakaupunki on espoolaisille helpommin saavutettavissa, ja asuminen ja työssäkäynti ovat hakeutuneet tämän tilanteen mukaisesti.


Miten olet ajatellut ratkaista että pääradalta pääsee helpommiin Töölöön ja Meilahteen kuin nyt? Tai rantaradalta Kumpulaan joka on toinen tärkeä tiedekampus? Mistä johtuu että Helsingin sisällä ei saada aikaan Pasilan korkeudella nopeampia itä-länsisuuntaisia raitiotieyhteyksiä? Olet varmaan seurannut muita kaupunkisuunnittelua käsitteleviä foorumeja joten sinulle on tuskin jäänyt huomamatta miten kovaa asukasvastarinta on jos raitioteitä tai muita maanpäällisiä joukkoliikennettä nopeuttavia hyvin halpojakin ratkaisuja  haluttaisiin vetää joutokäytössä olevien maiden läpi. Aina on jotain siirtolapalstoja tai satoja vuosia kasvaneita tammia niiden tiellä. Milloin veikkat että nämä toteutuvat? Olemmeko me viisikymppiset  elossa enää silloin?

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Nyky-Pisara lyhentää kyllä matkoja Meilahden sairaaloihinkin koska matka raitiovaunulla Pisaran Töölön asemalta Meilahteen on huomattavasti lyhyempi ja helpompi kuin Pasilasta tai päärautatieasemalta nyt. Mutta siinä mielessä olet oikeassa että U-metro palvelisi paremmin.


Matka-aika Pisara-radalla Pasilasta Töölön asemalle on arviolta parin minuutin luokkaa. Raitioliikenteen ajoaika Länsi-Pasilasta Kyllikinportin pysäkiltä Oopperan pysäkille on 9 minuuttia ja Oopperan pysäkiltä Meilahden sairaalan pysäkille 6 min. Edellistä voinee pitää hyvänä arviona ajoajalle Pasilan asemalta Meilahden sairaalalle, kunhan Pasilansillan levennys ratikkapysäkkeineen, rataoikaisu Pasilansillalta Palkkatilanportille ja Reijolankadun rata valmistuvat ja välille toteutetaan aidot nollaviive-etuudet. Jälkimmäisen osuuden voisi ratageometrian puolesta ajaa 5 minuuttiin 24 sekunnin pysäkkipysähdyksillä. Välin Töölöntori-Meilahden sairaala ajoaika lienee suunnitellulla pysäkkimäärällä (4 pysäkkiä) samaa luokkaa Mannerheimintien linjauksen kanssa. Huonnommasta erottelusta lähtien ei ainakaan merkittävästi nopeampi.

Johtopäätös: Rantaradan tai Vantaankoskenradan suuunnalta tuleville matka-aikaero Pasilan asemalta vs. Töölön asemalta Meilahteen on maksimissaan pari minuuttia. Ei minusta oikein riitä perustelemaan monen sadan miljoonan euron investointia pelkästään tämän takia. Etenkin kun huomattavasti pienemmällä summalla toteuttaisi esim. Pasila-Meilahti -ratikkatunnelin tai ratayhteydet Ruskeasuolta ja Munkkiniemen aukiolta Huopalahden ja Pitäjänmäen asemille.

Se on kyllä totta, että Pisaran Töölön asema parantaa lännessä huomattavasti Töölön torin ja Oopperan pysäkin ympäristöjen saavutettavuutta, erityisesti tulevan kaupunkipyöräjärjestelmän kanssa. Idässä vastaava pätee Hakaniemeen.




> Töölön katuverkko ei enää vedä enempää raitovaunuja tai busseja, ja autojen määrää ei voi vähentää pelkästään liikennevaloja säätämällä vaan siihen tarvitaan tietullit/ruuhkamaksut.





> No mitkä ne järjestelyt käytännössä ovat ja miksi suorinta reittiä kulkevat raitiovaunut pitää siirtää Topeliuksenkadulle?


Töölöön saadaan lisää ratakapasiteettia rakentamalla radat Haarmaninkadulle, Topeliuksenkadulle välille Runeberginkatu-Haartmaninkatu ja Nordenskiöldinkadulle välille Topeliuksenkatu-Mannerheinmintie. Tästä on kyllä ollut monet kerrat puhetta tällä foorumilla...

Eli: Topeliuksenkatua on järkevää ajaa vain Eläintarhan suunnalta keskustaan tulevat linjat sekä ainakin osa Munkkiniemenaukion suunnasta tulevasta liikenteestä. Tällöin Mannerheimintieltä saadaan pois mahdollisimman paljon kääntyvää raitioliikennettä, mikä auttaa parantamaan raitioliikenteen luotettavuutta ja samalla voidaan lyhentää pysäkkien välisiä ajoaikoja.

Mannerheimintielle ei siis tarvita yhtään lisää linjoja, vaan nykyiset 4 ja 10 riittävät hyvin, kunhan linjat haaroitetaan 2-4 osaan lähiöalueella (oletus 5 min vuoroväli kummallakin runko-osuudella) ja näitä liikennöidään 40-60 metrin kalustolla.

Mihin perustat väitteesi, ettei liikennevaloja säätämällä ja tarvittaessa kaistamäärää vähentämällä tai kaistajärjestelyjen avulla risteyksissä voida vaikuttaa autoliikenteen määrään?




> Se mikä on teoriaa on teoriaa mutta käytännössä muita busseja kuin pari Helsingin sisäistä bussilinjaa ei voida ottaa pois nykyiseltä Mannereimintieltä ellei niitä korvata joko metrolla tai Pisara-radan kaltaisilla nopeilla raideyhteyksillä. Raitiovaunusta ei saada niin nopeaa ellei pysäkkejä karsita ja rakenneta eri tasoon suurimmat risteykset. Helpompaa kaiken kaikkiaan vain raitiovaunujen jatkaa junnaamista nykyisiä kiskoja pitkin Pikku-Huopalahteen ja Munkkiniemeen, ja rakentaa joko maanalainen pikaraitiotie, metro tai Pisara hoitamaan kauempaa tulevien liikkumistarpeita.


Millä perusteella bussiliikennettä ei voida korvata yhtä nopealla, mutta luotettavammalla raitioliikenteellä? Huom: Luotettavuudella tarkoitan tässä matka-aikojen pienempää hajontaa ruuhka-aikoina.

Bussilinjojen osalta minusta pitäsi tuolla tehdä seuraavaa: 1) Korvata keskustasta lähtevä ja Kehä I:n sisäpuolelle päättyvä bussiliikenne raitioliikenteellä ja osittain vaihdollisilla yhteyksillä. 2) Järjestää Kehä I:n ja III:n välille päättyvä bussiliikenne runkolinjoiksi siten, että Turuntien, Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän suuntaan ajetaan kuhunkin 1-2 kpl 10 min välein kulkevia runkobussilinjoja. 3) Näiden linjojen palvelun ulkopuolelle jääviltä alueilta tuoda 10 min välein kulkevia heilurilinjoja Hakamäentien kautta Tuusulanväylän tai Lahdenväylän tai Pasilan suuntaan. Tai harvemmin kulkevia linjoja päättää Meilahteen. 4) Antaa kaukoliikenteen ja tunnin välein kulkevien seutulinjojen olla toistaiseksi ennallaan. 5) Rakentaa Valimon asemalta asap hissi- ja porrasyhteydet Vihdintielle ja tähän kohtaan bussipysäkit.

Maanalaisia pikaraitioteitä tuonne voi minusta rakentaa sitten kun kertakaikkiaan käy ilmi, ettei maanpäällisillä radoilla riitä kapasiteetti tai halutaan selvästi nopeampia raitiolinjoja.

Nopeudesta: Riittääkö sinusta 18-20 km/h keskinopeus maanpäällisille raitiolinjoille välillä Lasipalatsi-Meilahden sairaala? Matka-ajan ero esim. 30 km/h kulkevaan maanalaiseen liikenteeseen on tuolla matkalla 3-4 min asemalaiturilta toiselle ja 2 min tasovaihdon toisessa päässä huomioiden 1-2 min. Tälläisellä maanalaisella radalla olisi pysäkit Lasipalatsilla, Kansallismuseolla, Oopperalla, Kansaneläkelaitoksella ja Meilahden sairaalla.




> Mistä johtuu että Helsingin sisällä ei saada aikaan Pasilan korkeudella nopeampia itä-länsisuuntaisia raitiotieyhteyksiä? Olet varmaan seurannut muita kaupunkisuunnittelua käsitteleviä foorumeja joten sinulle on tuskin jäänyt huomamatta miten kovaa asukasvastarinta on jos raitioteitä tai muita maanpäällisiä joukkoliikennettä nopeuttavia hyvin halpojakin ratkaisuja  haluttaisiin vetää joutokäytössä olevien maiden läpi.


A) Asia ei tähän mennessä ole kiinnostanut tarpeeksi KSV:tä, eikä etenkään HKL-SUY:tä aikoinaan.

B) Jos nyt oikein muistan tapahtumien kulun, niin KSV sähläsi itse Vallilanlaakson kanssa, kun väkisin ehdottivat bussikatua sinne. Pelkkä raitiotie nurmiradalla olisi käsittääkseni kelvannut suurimmalle osalle poliitikoista. Muistaakseni myöskään HSL ei ehdottomasti vaatinut pelkkää raitiotietä tuonne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se mikä on teoriaa on teoriaa mutta käytännössä muita busseja kuin pari Helsingin sisäistä bussilinjaa ei voida ottaa pois nykyiseltä Mannereimintieltä ellei niitä korvata joko metrolla tai Pisara-radan kaltaisilla nopeilla raideyhteyksillä. Raitiovaunusta ei saada niin nopeaa ellei pysäkkejä karsita ja rakenneta eri tasoon suurimmat risteykset.





> Millä perusteella bussiliikennettä ei voida korvata yhtä nopealla, mutta luotettavammalla raitioliikenteellä?


Kuten Nakkiputka vastasi kysymyksellä ja totesi viestissään myös, että aihetta on käsitelty JLF:llä lähes kyllästymiseen asti. Kertaan kumminkin: Bussikaistalla Manskulla kulkeva henkilömäärä mahtuu mennen tullen raitiotien pintaraiteille. Sekä teoriassa että käytännössä. Busseja on nyt paljon, mutta niissä on ihmisiä vähän. Eikä ole mitään estettä sille, että ratikassa pinnalla matkustaminen ei olisi vähintään yhtä nopeata kuin bussikaistojen busseissa nyt.

Kyllä, tällainen järjestely johtaa siihen, että bussien nykyiset matkustajat joutuvat vaihtamaan. Mutta niin he joutuvat vaihtamaan silloinkin, jos Töölön alle tehdään mikä hyvänsä tunneliratkaisu  paitsi bussitunneli. Asiakaspalvelu ei kuitenkaan huonone nykyiseen nähden, kun se, mihin vaihdetaan, on ratikka. Mutta asiakaspalvelu huononee, jos vaihtaminen tapahtuu eritasoiseen juna- tai metrojärjestelmään. Eritasoiseen synkkaamattomaan vaihtoon hukattavaa aikaa ei voiteta takaisin pk-seudun matkustusetäisyyksillä. Eli sen tunneljärjestelmän kulkupeli ei voi olla niin paljon nopeampi, että eritasoiseen ja harvaan asemaratkaisuun menetettävä kävelyaika voitettaisiin välineen linjanopeudella. Nakkiputka esitti tästä esimerkkejä.




> Töölön katuverkko ei enää vedä enempää raitovaunuja tai busseja, ja autojen määrää ei voi vähentää pelkästään liikennevaloja säätämällä vaan siihen tarvitaan tietullit/ruuhkamaksut.





> Mihin perustat väitteesi, ettei liikennevaloja säätämällä ja tarvittaessa kaistamäärää vähentämällä tai kaistajärjestelyjen avulla risteyksissä voida vaikuttaa autoliikenteen määrään?


Helsingin niemen autojen määrää on menestyksellä säädetty jo 1980-luvulta lähtien liikennevalo-ohjauksella, joka ei päästä autoja liiaksi tukkimaan rajallista katuverkkoa. Tähän ei ole tarvittu eikä tarvita vuosikymmenten poliittista kinaamista tietulleista, vaan kyse on liikenteen ohjauksesta, joka on liikenneinsinöörin tehtävä. Enää eivät autot olekaan kantakaupungissa ongelma, vaan bussit, joita on liiaksi. Niidenkään määrän säätämiseen ei tavitse uutta lainsäädäntöä, vain oikeita liikenneteknisiä ratkaisuja.




> Länsimetron ensimmäinen pätkä Tapiolaan asti olisi voinut syntyä jo 30-20 vuotta sitten jos silloin olisi ollut metropolihallinto.


Niin, tai sitten olisi vältetty koko ylisuuren ja epästandardin metron tekeminen ja menty eteenpäin Castrénin pikaratikan eli Stadtbahnin pohjalta (kuten saksalaiset jo 1960-luvulla metropäätöksen aikaan nimittivät sitä, mitä Castrén oli ideoinut jo 1950-luvulla).

Helsinki ei kuitenkaan 1960-luvulla kuvitellut, että joku muu maksaisi metron, kuten nyt Espoossa kuvitellaan. Kivenlahden metrojatkettahan on Espoossa myyty valtuutetuille selittämällä, että HSL maksaa siitä osan sen lisäksi, että valtiokin maksaa siitä osan. HSL-maksaa tarkoittaa Espoon esittelykalvoissa, että muut HSL-kunnat kuin Espoo. Logiikka näytti olevan, että oli arvattu jokin osuus Matinkylän metron muiden kuntien asukkaiden käyttäjäosuudesta, ja sitä sitten sovellettiin myös Kivenlahteen asti. Eli siitä hyvästä, että Teppo Teekkari tulee metrolla kaupunginrajan yli Otaniemeen, Tepon kotikunta maksaisi osuuksia myös Kivenlahden jatko-osuudesta. Ei ihme, että HSL:n infrasopimusneuvotteluista ei ole tullut valmista.

Itse olen vahvan metropolihallinnon kannalla, ja lisäksi sillä kannalla, että sen alaisiuudessa nykyiset kaupungit tulee jakaa esim. suuralueisiinsa. Näin vältetään asetelma, jossa pyritään demokratiaan siten, että yhdellä kunnalla on yli puolet äänivallasta ja pienimmällä saman verran kuin muutaman korttelin alueella metropolin ainoassa oikeassa kaupungissa Helsinginniemellä. Mutta ymmärrän myös huolen siitä, että metropolihallinto voi juuri nyt olla myös este terveelle kaupunkikehittämiselle. Helsinki on tekemässä oikeita ratkaisuja uudessa yleiskaavassaan, mutta metsälähiökunnissa näitä ratkaisuja ei taideta ymmärtää. Jos minun on valittava metropolihallinnon ja terveen kaupunkikehityksen välillä, valitsen jälkimmäisen. Sillä pidän kuntien riitelyä pienempänä haittana kuin sitä, että edes yhdessä kunnassa tehdään muuta kuin pakkoautoilukaupunkia.




> Miten olet ajatellut ratkaista että pääradalta pääsee helpommiin Töölöön ja Meilahteen kuin nyt? Tai rantaradalta Kumpulaan joka on toinen tärkeä tiedekampus? Mistä johtuu että Helsingin sisällä ei saada aikaan Pasilan korkeudella nopeampia itä-länsisuuntaisia raitiotieyhteyksiä?


Poikittaisin raitiotein. Olin jo vuosia sitten ehdottamassa uutta raitiolinja 5:ttä Pasilasta Kumpulaan ja Arabianrantaan. Rata ja kalusto olivat ja ovat valmiina, mutta ei nyt vain kelvannut HKL:lle. Varmaan taustalla olivat ne syyt, mitä Nakkiputka jo Vallilanlaaksosta kirjoitti. Tiivistettynä: arvovaltakysymys.




> Aina on jotain siirtolapalstoja tai satoja vuosia kasvaneita tammia niiden tiellä. Milloin veikkat että nämä toteutuvat? Olemmeko me viisikymppiset  elossa enää silloin?


Ennustaminen ei ole kiitollinen laji, joten jätän väliin sen pohtimisen, mitä minä kuusikymppinen enää ehdin nähdä. Mutta yleisesti, kaupungit ovat noin 1970-luvulle asti kehittyneet niin, että vanhaa on purettu tehokkaamman tieltä. Sitten siitä tuli synti. Ovatko maailman kaikki siihenastiset kaupungit pahoja, kun tällä hetkellä pystyssä olevien talojen tieltä on hävitetty pienempiä?

Tämä menee ohi aiheen, mutta menköön nyt kesäkuun viimeisen päivän kunniaksi. Rakennettu ympäristömme uudistuu nykyään vain omakotialueilla ja teollisuuskiinteistöjen osalta. Usein on niin, että joku ostaa talon kokonaisena, toteaa tai tietää jo ostaessaan sen itselleen sopimattomaksi ja joka tapauksessa kuunostusta ja modernisointia tarvitsevaksi. Ja niinpä vanha ja loppuun käytetty talo puretaan ja tilalle tulee uusi. Kukaan ei paheksu, ja historiallisesti arvokkaat talot suojellaan.

Muussa asuinrakentamisessa kuin pientaloissa uusiutumista ei tapahdu. Sen sijaan onnettomat asukkaat pakotetaan rakentamaan vanhat talonsa uudelleen, kun koko talotekniikka, julkisivut, katto ja perustukset vesieristeineen on uusittava. Ruljanssi maksaa enemmän kuin uuden rakentaminen, ja iäkkäät asukkaat eivät edes kykene rahoittamaan moista.

Mitä järkeä? Olisiko Turku parempi, jos koko kaupunki olisi pelkkää Luostarinmäen Käsityöläismuseota? Niinhän se olisi, jos 200 vuotta sitten olisi ajateltu samoin kuin nyt. Tiedän, että puutalojen Turku paloi, ja Luostarinmäki säästyi palolta. Mutta tulipalo tai sotahävityskö ovat ainoat luvalliset keinot uusia rakennettua ympäristöä nykyään?

Että siihen Rainerin NIMBY-kysymykseen. Voihan olla, että tulee sitten vielä joskus aika, jolloin meidän lähiömme autoioituvat, kun kukaan ei enää suostu maksamaan kaikkien talojen korjaamista, eivätkä ihmiset halua niissä asua, kun on jossain muualla tarjolla parempaakin. Muualla maailmassa tätä on jo nähty. Autioiksi jääneissä lähiöissä ei liene enää NIMBYilyä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuten Nakkiputka vastasi kysymyksellä ja totesi viestissään myös, että aihetta on käsitelty JLF:llä lähes kyllästymiseen asti. Kertaan kumminkin: Bussikaistalla Manskulla kulkeva henkilömäärä mahtuu mennen tullen raitiotien pintaraiteille. Sekä teoriassa että käytännössä. Busseja on nyt paljon, mutta niissä on ihmisiä vähän. Eikä ole mitään estettä sille, että ratikassa pinnalla matkustaminen ei olisi vähintään yhtä nopeata kuin bussikaistojen busseissa nyt.
> 
> Kyllä, tällainen järjestely johtaa siihen, että bussien nykyiset matkustajat joutuvat vaihtamaan. Mutta niin he joutuvat vaihtamaan silloinkin, jos Töölön alle tehdään mikä hyvänsä tunneliratkaisu  paitsi bussitunneli. Asiakaspalvelu ei kuitenkaan huonone nykyiseen nähden, kun se, mihin vaihdetaan, on ratikka. Mutta asiakaspalvelu huononee, jos vaihtaminen tapahtuu eritasoiseen juna- tai metrojärjestelmään. Eritasoiseen synkkaamattomaan vaihtoon hukattavaa aikaa ei voiteta takaisin pk-seudun matkustusetäisyyksillä. Eli sen tunneljärjestelmän kulkupeli ei voi olla niin paljon nopeampi, että eritasoiseen ja harvaan asemaratkaisuun menetettävä kävelyaika voitettaisiin välineen linjanopeudella. Nakkiputka esitti tästä esimerkkejä.


Sanoisin että tässä on se sinun ja Nakkiputkan idean heikoin lenkki, että kun Vantaalta tai Espoosta tai Pohjois-Helsingistä  bussilla Töölöön päin tulevat joutuvat vaihtamaan bussista raitiovaunuun jossain Etelä-Haagassa , kun he ennemmin voisivat tulla junalla Espoosta tai Vantaaalta suoraan Töölön Pisara-asemalle,  josta on kohtalaisen lyhyt kävelymatka kaikiin Töölön tärkeisiin työpaikkoihin ja kulttuuri- ja urheilukohteisiin. 

Asiakaspalvelu nimenomaan huononee koska istumapaikka vaihtuu vaihdon yhteydessä useimmilla seisomapaikaksi koska samaa kympin ratikkaa käyttävät myös paljasjalkaiset stadilaiset. Ja vaikka osa junalla tulevista joutuvat käyttämään liityntää junalle päästääkseen, heillä on valinnanvarana tulla joko bussilla, polkuyörällä tai autolla, kun taas raitiovaunulla kulkevilla on vaihtoehtona vain bussi, jos ei raitiovaunu lähde kotoa asti. Tasonvaihto lähiöiden juna-asemilla ei ole montaa metriä ja niitä jotka ovat tottuneet käyttämään junaa ovat tottuneet siihen jo nyt. 

Raitiotien kapasiteetin lisäys ei onnistu myöskään siksi että Manerheimintien pysäkit eivät vetäisi niin pitkiä raitiovaunujunia kuin mitä bussien korvaaminen ratikoilla edellyttäisi. Osalle pysäkkejä mahtuu enemmillään 2 kpl vajaat 30 m pitkää välipalanivelvaunua kerrallaan, osalle vain yksi. 

Jos busseja aletaan korvata raitiovaunuilla, joudutaan ruuhka-aikaan ajaa vähintään 40 m, mieluiten 50 m pitkillä raitiovaunujunilla, ja silloin joka pysäkille mahtuu vain 1 vaunu kerrallaan. Jos linjoja jotka ajavat Mannerheimintietä pitkin on sekä 4, 10 että tuleva Munkkivuoren linja niin ei voida estää sitä ettei pysäkille voisi tulla 2 tai kolme vaunua kerrallaan. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä että raitiovaunut jäävät odottamaan sekä pysäkille pääsyä että liikennevaloihin, ja raitiotien keskinopeutta ei saada nostetuksi tavoitteeseen vaan jää 15 km/h tuntumaan. 

Koko idea toimii vain paperilla, ei tosielämässä kuten oli myös asian laita ns "Frenckellin runkolinjan" kanssa. 




> Helsinki ei kuitenkaan 1960-luvulla kuvitellut, että joku muu maksaisi metron, kuten nyt Espoossa kuvitellaan. Kivenlahden metrojatkettahan on Espoossa myyty valtuutetuille selittämällä, että HSL maksaa siitä osan sen lisäksi, että valtiokin maksaa siitä osan. HSL-maksaa tarkoittaa Espoon esittelykalvoissa, että muut HSL-kunnat kuin Espoo. Logiikka näytti olevan, että oli arvattu jokin osuus Matinkylän metron muiden kuntien asukkaiden käyttäjäosuudesta, ja sitä sitten sovellettiin myös Kivenlahteen asti. Eli siitä hyvästä, että Teppo Teekkari tulee metrolla kaupunginrajan yli Otaniemeen, Tepon kotikunta maksaisi osuuksia myös Kivenlahden jatko-osuudesta. Ei ihme, että HSL:n infrasopimusneuvotteluista ei ole tullut valmista.


Tarkoitat siis käyttökustannuksia etkä rakentamiskustannuksia josta Espoo maksaa kyllä Kivenlahden metron rakentamisesta kaiken sen minkä valtio ei maksa eli n 70%.




> Itse olen vahvan metropolihallinnon kannalla, ja lisäksi sillä kannalla, että sen alaisiuudessa nykyiset kaupungit tulee jakaa esim. suuralueisiinsa. Näin vältetään asetelma, jossa pyritään demokratiaan siten, että yhdellä kunnalla on yli puolet äänivallasta ja pienimmällä saman verran kuin muutaman korttelin alueella metropolin ainoassa oikeassa kaupungissa Helsinginniemellä. Mutta ymmärrän myös huolen siitä, että metropolihallinto voi juuri nyt olla myös este terveelle kaupunkikehittämiselle. Helsinki on tekemässä oikeita ratkaisuja uudessa yleiskaavassaan, mutta metsälähiökunnissa näitä ratkaisuja ei taideta ymmärtää. Jos minun on valittava metropolihallinnon ja terveen kaupunkikehityksen välillä, valitsen jälkimmäisen. Sillä pidän kuntien riitelyä pienempänä haittana kuin sitä, että edes yhdessä kunnassa tehdään muuta kuin pakkoautoilukaupunkia.
> 
> Poikittaisin raitiotein. Olin jo vuosia sitten ehdottamassa uutta raitiolinja 5:ttä Pasilasta Kumpulaan ja Arabianrantaan. Rata ja kalusto olivat ja ovat valmiina, mutta ei nyt vain kelvannut HKL:lle. Varmaan taustalla olivat ne syyt, mitä Nakkiputka jo Vallilanlaaksosta kirjoitti. Tiivistettynä: arvovaltakysymys.


Ensin kirjoitat että Helsinginniemen ainoassa oikassa kaupungissa tehdään vain "oikeita päätöksiä", mutta sitten viittaat joihinkin arvovaltakysymyksiin miksi niitä päätöksiä ei tehdä. Onkohan siinä niemen "ainoassa oikeassa kaupungissa" oikeita ihmisiä päättämässä ollenkaan? Onko tarkempaa analyysiä siitä miksi aika lähellä keskustaakin siirtolapalstat ja metsät menevät aina muun edelle? Millä tavalla se huononisi jos Espoo ja Vantaa saisivat myös päättää Helsingin asioista?




> Mitä järkeä? Olisiko Turku parempi, jos koko kaupunki olisi pelkkää Luostarinmäen Käsityöläismuseota? Niinhän se olisi, jos 200 vuotta sitten olisi ajateltu samoin kuin nyt. Tiedän, että puutalojen Turku paloi, ja Luostarinmäki säästyi palolta. Mutta tulipalo tai sotahävityskö ovat ainoat luvalliset keinot uusia rakennettua ympäristöä nykyään?


Turku ei ollut pelkkä puutalokaupunki kun se paloi. Palossa tuhoutui toinen Suomen ennen 1800-lukua rakennetuista suurista kivikaupunkikeskustoista. Paloa olisi varmaan pystytty sammuttamaan ja sen leviämistä estää tehokkaammin ellei Turku olisi menettänyt asemansa pääkaupunkina ja sen tärkeimpiä toimintoja ja viranhaltijoita ym olisi pakotettu muuttamaan uusien vallanpitäjien käskystä Helsinkiin. Toinen (Viipuri)  menetettiin 1944. Näiden onnettomuuksien, ja ehkä siitä johtuvan alemmuudentunteen takia Suomessa vanhempi polvi väheksyy yhä urbaania elämää, pelätään että jos rakennetaan liian prameita kaupunkikeskustoja, ne  tuhoutuvat tai menetetään joka tapauksessa. Tämä on se ajattelutapa joka paistaa NIMBYilyn takana, ei haluta mitään Guggenheimia, ei Musiikkitaloa, ei pilvenpiirtäjiä, ei metroja ym vaan Helsinki halutaan pitää pienenä ja asukkaat hajauttaa metsiin. Tietysti taustalla on myös myöhäinen kaupungistuminen ylipäänsä. 




> Että siihen Rainerin NIMBY-kysymykseen. Voihan olla, että tulee sitten vielä joskus aika, jolloin meidän lähiömme autoioituvat, kun kukaan ei enää suostu maksamaan kaikkien talojen korjaamista, eivätkä ihmiset halua niissä asua, kun on jossain muualla tarjolla parempaakin. Muualla maailmassa tätä on jo nähty. Autioiksi jääneissä lähiöissä ei liene enää NIMBYilyä.


Oikeastaan vain lähiöissä ja entisissä teollisuusalueilla puretaan jo nyt. Ongelmana on juuri siinä että huonoja asuintaloja ei pureta vaan kauppa- ja liikehuoneistoja  ja palvelut menetetään. Toisaalta Helsingin lähiöissä ei ole (vielä) sellaista 2.- n. polven siirtolaiskurjalistoa kuten Ranskassa, Britanniassa ja joidenkin mielestä myös Ruotsissa, vaan suomalainen metsälähiö rakennettiin suomalaisia varten alun perin ja vaikka osassa siirtolaisten osuus on jo varsin suuri, viihtyvyys on hitusen verran parempi kuin noissa suuren maailman tapauksissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoitat siis käyttökustannuksia etkä rakentamiskustannuksia josta Espoo maksaa kyllä Kivenlahden metron rakentamisesta kaiken sen minkä valtio ei maksa eli n 70%.


HSL:n jäsenkunnat riitelevät asiasta verissä päin, koska nykytilanne ei tyydytä oikeastaan ketään eikä kukaan taida oikein edes tietää, mikä se nykytilanne on. Espoo kuitenkin ajattelee tässä juuri päin vastoin kuin sanot: maksumiehiksi valtion ohella joutuisivat nykyisen kustannusjakomallin mukaan myös kaikki HSL:n jäsenkunnat. Toki Espoo maksaa suurimman osan radastaan itse, mutta pieni osa joukkoliikenneinvestointien rahoista on tarkoitus kierrättää HSL:n kautta. Tämä ei siis koske vain Kivenlahden metroa vaan kaikkia joukkoliikennehankkeita seudulla. Yhteisymmärrystä siitä, minkälaisesta summasta on kyse ja miten se potti kuntien kesken jaetaan, ei ole.

----------


## hmikko

> Näiden onnettomuuksien, ja ehkä siitä johtuvan alemmuudentunteen takia Suomessa vanhempi polvi väheksyy yhä urbaania elämää, pelätään että jos rakennetaan liian prameita kaupunkikeskustoja, ne  tuhoutuvat tai menetetään joka tapauksessa. Tämä on se ajattelutapa joka paistaa NIMBYilyn takana, ei haluta mitään Guggenheimia, ei Musiikkitaloa, ei pilvenpiirtäjiä, ei metroja ym vaan Helsinki halutaan pitää pienenä ja asukkaat hajauttaa metsiin. Tietysti taustalla on myös myöhäinen kaupungistuminen ylipäänsä.


Tuo maailmanlopun pelko on kyllä todella kaukaa haettu selitys. Urbaanin elämän väheksyminen on nähdäkseni ikäpolvikysymys sen takia, että vanhaa kaupunkilaispolvea on Suomessa todella vähän, nimenomaan myöhäisestä kaupungistumisesta johtuen. Pilvenpiirtäjien ja metron rakentamiselle löytyy paljon kannattajiakin. Guggenheimin ja Musiikkitalon vastustamisessa tuskin on urbanismista kyse millään lailla, vaan verorahojen käyttämisestä ns. korkeakulttuuriin. Suomalaisen älykön kuuluu olla itseoppinut duunaritaustainen Väinö Linna / Kalle Päätalo, muu on hörhöilyä ja kulttuurin miljoonalaitokset turhia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sanoisin että tässä on se sinun ja Nakkiputkan idean heikoin lenkki,...


Tämä keskustelu käytiin jo ketjussa, joka käsitteli Mannerheimintien kehittämistä. Eli oikeastaan nyt ollaan väärässä ketjussa ja oikeastaan tätä ei tarttisi kirjoittaa. Mutta kun toisaalta satojen tai tuhansien viestin selaaminen on tietenkin kovin hankalaa  en viitsi yrittää sitä itsekään linkatakseni valmiita vastauksia  niin jos nyt kumminkin...

Jos espoolainen tai vantaalainen, joka ei asu radan varressa ja tulee nyt bussilla Stadiin Manskua pitkin, joutuu tulevaisuudessa joko Manskun ratikkaan tai johonkin tunnelihärveliin, niin kyllä sille tulee vaihto molemmissa tapauksissa. Ja jos silloin on käytössä nykyaikainen raitiotie Mannerheimintiellä, niin sillä ei ole nykyisen ratikan mutkia ja pysäkkejä, vaan nykyaikaisen ratikan suora raide ja pysäkit käytettävän junakoon mukaan, aina 75 m. pituuteen asti. Ja sen nykyaikaisen ratikan etenemisnopeus Manskulla on luokkaa 20 km/h. Mihin muuten nykyratikallakin pääsee, kun hyvin sattuu. Mutta modernilla ratikalla se on sitä aina.

Palvelutaso on tunnelihärveliä parempi siksi, että vaihtaminen siellä Espoossa tai Vantaalla on helpompaa ja siihen kuluu vähemmän aikaa ratikalla kuin tunnelihärvelillä. Ja keskustan päässä on vähemmän käveltävää kun on enemmän pysäkkejä.

Eikä tämä ole mitään paperisuunnittelua, vaan ihan oikeita ja käytössä olevia asioita, joita voi tehdä myös täällä Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa. Nämä kun toimivat jopa Bergeninkin eritysiolosuhteissa. Vai eikö elämä Bergenissä olekaan tosielämää?  :Smile: 

Se runkolinja ei muuten ulottunut edes niin pitkälle kuin ratikka joskus ennen sitä. Ja sen runkolinjan raitiotie ei ollut nykyaikainen 2000-luvun raitiotie, vaan sellainen 1950-luvun raitiotie kuin Manskun raitiotie nytkin. Nykyiseen nähden oli kumminkin se ero, että käytettiin vielä 1920-luvun 2-akselisia, joten kiihtyvyys oli puolet nykyisestä ja silleen muutenkin.




> Tarkoitat siis käyttökustannuksia etkä rakentamiskustannuksia josta Espoo maksaa kyllä Kivenlahden metron rakentamisesta kaiken sen minkä valtio ei maksa eli n 70%.


339-DF jo korjasi. Mutta täsmennän vielä, että Espoon valtuustolle tai ainakin kaupunginhallitukselle tai jollekin muulle luottamusmieselimelle on esitelty kalvoja, joissa on laskettu nimenomaan niin, että jos Espoo rakennuttaa Kivenlahteen metron, muut HSL-kunnat maksavat siitä useita miljoonia joka vuosi. Sen lisäksi, että ne maksavat myös liikennöintikustannuksista.

Tällaista siis ei ole HSL-kuntien kesken sovittu. Ja sellaista ei liene Suomen lain mukaan mahdollista sopiakaan, että yksi Espoo päättää, että muut kunnat maksavat mitä Espoo tilaa. Mutta Espoossa kuitenkin metroa esitellään tällä tavalla valitsemillenne luottamusmiehille. Ehdotan, että jatkat tätä keskustelua äänestämäsi henkilön tai hänen puolueensa valtuustoryhmän kanssa. Kysy ensin, tietävätkö ja ymmärtävätkö hekään tätä asiaa niin, että selittävät kaupunkilaiselle, jonka verorahoja siellä käyttävät!




> Onko tarkempaa analyysiä siitä miksi aika lähellä keskustaakin siirtolapalstat ja metsät menevät aina muun edelle? Millä tavalla se huononisi jos Espoo ja Vantaa saisivat myös päättää Helsingin asioista?


Helsingin yleiskaavassa suunnitellaan bulevardisointia, eli Hesaan tulevat motarit muutetaan kaduiksi ja niiden katujen varsille rakennetaan kaupunkia. Naapurikunnista, joita ovat Espoo ja Vantaa myös, on kuulunut jupinaa, ettei bulevardisointia saa toteuttaa. He kun eivät sitten saa autoillansa ajaa tarpeeksi kovaa tarpeeksi lähelle Helsingin keskustaa.

Tällä hetkellä espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset eivät pääse päättämään Helsingin yleiskaavasta, joten he eivät voi estää sitä, että Helsinki toteuttaa bulevardisoinnin. Jos he estäisivät sen, niin erittäin paljon huononisivat Helsingin asiat.




> Turku ei ollut pelkkä puutalokaupunki kun se paloi.


Turun palo ei ollut jutun pointti. Vaan se, että silloin kun Turku oli sellainen puutalokaupunki kuin Luostarinmäki on, ei ajateltu, ettei vanhoja huonoksi menneitä taloja saa purkaa ja tehdä tilalle uusia. Näin ajatellaan nykyään. Jos tämä ajattelu on oikein, silloin on väärin se, että aikaisemmin on taloja purettu. Joten sen logiikan mukaan ainoa oikea kaupunki on sellainen, jossa ovat ne rakennukset, jotka sinne ensimmäisinä on rakennettu. Koska silloin kaupungista ei olisi koskaan purettu mitään, eikä siten tehty pahoja ja kiellettyjä tekoja. Kysyin ironisesti, olisivatko kaupungit siis sellaisina parempia kuin nyt?




> Oikeastaan vain lähiöissä ja entisissä teollisuusalueilla puretaan jo nyt.


Teollisuuskatu ei ole lähiötä. Eikä Kalasatama. Nää nyt esimerkkinä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos espoolainen tai vantaalainen, joka ei asu radan varressa ja tulee nyt bussilla Stadiin Manskua pitkin, joutuu tulevaisuudessa joko Manskun ratikkaan tai johonkin tunnelihärveliin, niin kyllä sille tulee vaihto molemmissa tapauksissa. Ja jos silloin on käytössä nykyaikainen raitiotie Mannerheimintiellä, niin sillä ei ole nykyisen ratikan mutkia ja pysäkkejä, vaan nykyaikaisen ratikan suora raide ja pysäkit käytettävän junakoon mukaan, aina 75 m. pituuteen asti. Ja sen nykyaikaisen ratikan etenemisnopeus Manskulla on luokkaa 20 km/h. Mihin muuten nykyratikallakin pääsee, kun hyvin sattuu. Mutta modernilla ratikalla se on sitä aina.


Ongelma on nyt siinä että nämä sinun ja Nakkiputkan ym ehdotukset ei tulla toteuttamaan, Helsinki ei tule rakentamaan mitään nykyaikaista raitiotietä Mannerheimintielle, ei ainakaan seuraavan 20 vuoden aikana. Ainoat suunnitelmat mitkä olen nähnyt ovat kakkosen ja seiskan siirtäminen pois Mannerheimintieltä Topeliuksen ja Nordensköldinkaduille, mutta Mannerheimintien raitiotie-infra jää ennalleen. Sitä tulevat käyttämään siis nykyiset linjat 4 ja 10 sekä mahdollinen Munkkivuonen linja, ja siihen sen kapasiteetti juuri ja juuri riittää,ei millekään bussilikenteen korvaamiselle. Pullonkaulaksi tulee lisäksi Lasipalatsin pysäkki jonne kakkonenkin siirretään pois nykyiseltä Kampin lenkiltä. Ne ovat ne suunnitelmat, muu on tarua. Pysäkkejä ei pidennetä pitkille junille sopiviksi eikä raitiovaunukaistoja levennetä että vaunut voisivat ajaa turvallisesti nopeammin kuin nyt.




> Palvelutaso on tunnelihärveliä parempi siksi, että vaihtaminen siellä Espoossa tai Vantaalla on helpompaa ja siihen kuluu vähemmän aikaa ratikalla kuin tunnelihärvelillä. Ja keskustan päässä on vähemmän käveltävää kun on enemmän pysäkkejä.


Ei Esposeen eikä Vantaalle tule mitään tunnelihärveliä vaan sitten kun Pisara on valmi, suurin osa keskustaan nyt ajavista busseista korvataan syöttöbusseilla jotka ajavat Espoon ja Vantaan nykyisille lähijuna-asemille. Juna sitten ajaa keskustaan Pisaran tunnelia pitkin ja jakelee matkustajat sinne minne ne haluavat mennä eikä Töölönlahdelle tai Kaisaniamen puistoon. Töölön ja Hakaniemen Pisara-asemilla tulee sitäpaitsi olemaan helpompi vaihtaa ratikkaan kuin nykyisellä päärautatieasemalla tai Pasilassa jossa kävelymatkat pysäkeille ovat pitkiä.




> Eikä tämä ole mitään paperisuunnittelua, vaan ihan oikeita ja käytössä olevia asioita, joita voi tehdä myös täällä Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa. Nämä kun toimivat jopa Bergeninkin eritysiolosuhteissa. Vai eikö elämä Bergenissä olekaan tosielämää?


Tampereelle ja Turkuun on mahdollista rakentaa moderni Bergenin tyylinen raitiotie koska niillä ei ole rasitteena vanha verkosto. 




> Tällaista siis ei ole HSL-kuntien kesken sovittu. Ja sellaista ei liene Suomen lain mukaan mahdollista sopiakaan, että yksi Espoo päättää, että muut kunnat maksavat mitä Espoo tilaa. Mutta Espoossa kuitenkin metroa esitellään tällä tavalla valitsemillenne luottamusmiehille. Ehdotan, että jatkat tätä keskustelua äänestämäsi henkilön tai hänen puolueensa valtuustoryhmän kanssa. Kysy ensin, tietävätkö ja ymmärtävätkö hekään tätä asiaa niin, että selittävät kaupunkilaiselle, jonka verorahoja siellä käyttävät!
> 
> Helsingin yleiskaavassa suunnitellaan bulevardisointia, eli Hesaan tulevat motarit muutetaan kaduiksi ja niiden katujen varsille rakennetaan kaupunkia. Naapurikunnista, joita ovat Espoo ja Vantaa myös, on kuulunut jupinaa, ettei bulevardisointia saa toteuttaa. He kun eivät sitten saa autoillansa ajaa tarpeeksi kovaa tarpeeksi lähelle Helsingin keskustaa.
> 
> Tällä hetkellä espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset eivät pääse päättämään Helsingin yleiskaavasta, joten he eivät voi estää sitä, että Helsinki toteuttaa bulevardisoinnin. Jos he estäisivät sen, niin erittäin paljon huononisivat Helsingin asiat.


Nämä ovat esimerkkejä siitä miksi tavitaan meropolihallinto tai saman kaupunkialueen kuntien pakkoliitoksia. Riitelemällä ei synny mitään, mutta sitten kun kaiki tajuavat olevansa samassa veneessä ja toisistaan riippuvaisia aletaan tajua mikä on tärkeää ja mikä ei.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:54 ----------

Tämä on offtopic aihe, ylläpitäjä saa siirtä sen haluamalleen paikalle.




> Tuo maailmanlopun pelko on kyllä todella kaukaa haettu selitys. Urbaanin elämän väheksyminen on nähdäkseni ikäpolvikysymys sen takia, että vanhaa kaupunkilaispolvea on Suomessa todella vähän, nimenomaan myöhäisestä kaupungistumisesta johtuen. Pilvenpiirtäjien ja metron rakentamiselle löytyy paljon kannattajiakin. Guggenheimin ja Musiikkitalon vastustamisessa tuskin on urbanismista kyse millään lailla, vaan verorahojen käyttämisestä ns. korkeakulttuuriin. Suomalaisen älykön kuuluu olla itseoppinut duunaritaustainen Väinö Linna / Kalle Päätalo, muu on hörhöilyä ja kulttuurin miljoonalaitokset turhia.


Se pitää paikkansa että urheilulle riittää Suomessa aina rahaa. Vaikka olisi sellainen marginaalilaji jota harrastetaan tosissaan vain 4-5 maassa.

Suomessa väheksytään Helsinkiä siksi että se oli vielä 200 vuotta sitten pikkukylä josta tehtiin Venäjän vallan aikana pääkaupunki.  Jos Turku ollisi pääkaupunki ja Viipuri olisi säilynyt Suomella, olisi meillä kaksi suurkaupunkia jotka olisi päässeet kehittymään luonnollisella tavalla, niillä olisi sekä vanhat historialliset keskustansa kapeine kujineen kuten Tallinnassa,  mutta ympärillä myös uudempaa  liike- ja virastorakentamista aina pilvenpiirtäjiä myöten.

Nyt Suomen ainoat todella vanhat kaupungit ovat pieniä puutalokaupunkeja kuten Porvoo ja Rauma. Suomalaisilla ei ole esikuvia muualla kuin ulkomailla siitä millainen vanha suurkaupunki voisi näyttää, kuvitellaan että ei voida myöskään kopioida ulkomaisia malleja tänne koska arkkiehtien ja muiden kaupunkisuunnittelu-asiantuntijoiden mielestä kaiken pitää olla "aitoa suomalaista". Siksi Helsinki ja muut isommat kaupunkimme ovat niin tasapaksuja ja tylsiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Nämä ovat esimerkkejä siitä miksi tavitaan meropolihallinto tai saman kaupunkialueen kuntien pakkoliitoksia. Riitelemällä ei synny mitään, mutta sitten kun kaiki tajuavat olevansa samassa veneessä ja toisistaan riippuvaisia aletaan tajua mikä on tärkeää ja mikä ei.


Nimenomaan päinvastoin! Pitäisi mennä kohti pienempiä hallintoyksiköitä. Helsingissä asuvan etu ei missään nimessä ole, että ympäröivä nurmijärvi pääsee vaikuttamaan Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluun. Se kun tarkoittaisi vain ja ainoastaan, että yhä suurempi osa Helsingin maapinta-alasta uhrataan liikenteelle, että nurmijärveläisten liikkuminen olisi sujuvaa.

Jos vaikkapa Alppilan/Vallilan asukkaat saisivat itse päättää asioistaan, niin kulkisiko alueen läpi Sturenkadun kaltainen kaupunkimotari? Ei kulkisi. Mitä laajemmalla alueella Helsingin liikenteestä päätetään, sitä huonompia ratkaisut ovat helsinkiläisten kannalta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Yhteisymmärrystä siitä, minkälaisesta summasta on kyse ja miten se potti kuntien kesken jaetaan, ei ole.


Mitä tarkoitat? Eikö HSL:n uuden infran sopimus määrittele juuri miten potti jaetaan?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mitä tarkoitat? Eikö HSL:n uuden infran sopimus määrittele juuri miten potti jaetaan?


Ok, eli jos oikein ymmärsin, metron infrakulut katsotaan yhtenä kokonaisuutena eli Länsimetroa ei erikseen, ja kustannukset jaetaan metroon eri kuntien asukkaiden tekemien nousujen suhteessa. Kun metron käyttö on kaksi kertaa suurempaa itään kuin länteen päin, voitaneen karkeasti arvioida, että 2/3 - 3/4 nousuista metrossa tulee olemaan helsinkiläisten tekemiä ja siten Helsinkin maksaa samassa suhteessa metron infrakulut. Ja jos Espoo maksattaa koko oman investointiosuuden radankäyttömaksuina, Espoon maksettavaksi koko hankkeesta 1/6 osaa, eli 166 miljoonaa euroa, jos koko hankkeen hinnaksi tulee miljardi ja espoolaisten osuus metron käyttäjistä olisi 1/4.

Eli täydentävä kysymys: onko missään sovittu, kuinka suurta ratamaksua länsimetrosta tullaan perimään?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ok, eli jos oikein ymmärsin, metron infrakulut katsotaan yhtenä kokonaisuutena


Yhtenä kokonaisuutena, mutta kunnittain, eli esim. infrakulut metron Espoon osuudelta määritellään sen mukaan, miten metromatkustus jakautuu Espoossa.




> Eli täydentävä kysymys: onko missään sovittu, kuinka suurta ratamaksua länsimetrosta tullaan perimään?


Alkuperäisen infrasopimuksen (johon tuo sopimus on täydennys) mukaan infrakuluina peritään puolet investoinnin pääomakuluista sekä käyttökustannukset kokonaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nimenomaan päinvastoin! Pitäisi mennä kohti pienempiä hallintoyksiköitä. Helsingissä asuvan etu ei missään nimessä ole, että ympäröivä nurmijärvi pääsee vaikuttamaan Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluun. Se kun tarkoittaisi vain ja ainoastaan, että yhä suurempi osa Helsingin maapinta-alasta uhrataan liikenteelle, että nurmijärveläisten liikkuminen olisi sujuvaa.
> 
> Jos vaikkapa Alppilan/Vallilan asukkaat saisivat itse päättää asioistaan, niin kulkisiko alueen läpi Sturenkadun kaltainen kaupunkimotari? Ei kulkisi. Mitä laajemmalla alueella Helsingin liikenteestä päätetään, sitä huonompia ratkaisut ovat helsinkiläisten kannalta.


Nurmijärvie ja muita maalaiskuntia ei pitäisi ottaa mukaan metropolihallintoon ainakaan täysmääräisinä jäseninä. Mulle riittää että metropoliin kuuluu 4 keskeisintä kaupunkia Hki, Espoo, Vantaa ja Kauniainen jotka ovat kasvaneet yhteen. "Helsinkiläisiä" olemme me kaikki ja keskustassa asumisella on omat haittansa aina. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ongelma on nyt siinä että nämä sinun ja Nakkiputkan ym ehdotukset ei tulla toteuttamaan, Helsinki ei tule rakentamaan mitään nykyaikaista raitiotietä Mannerheimintielle, ei ainakaan seuraavan 20 vuoden aikana. Ainoat suunnitelmat mitkä olen nähnyt ovat kakkosen ja seiskan siirtäminen pois Mannerheimintieltä Topeliuksen ja Nordensköldinkaduille, mutta Mannerheimintien raitiotie-infra jää ennalleen. Sitä tulevat käyttämään siis nykyiset linjat 4 ja 10 sekä mahdollinen Munkkivuonen linja, ja siihen sen kapasiteetti juuri ja juuri riittää,ei millekään bussilikenteen korvaamiselle. Pullonkaulaksi tulee lisäksi Lasipalatsin pysäkki jonne kakkonenkin siirretään pois nykyiseltä Kampin lenkiltä. Ne ovat ne suunnitelmat, muu on tarua. Pysäkkejä ei pidennetä pitkille junille sopiviksi eikä raitiovaunukaistoja levennetä että vaunut voisivat ajaa turvallisesti nopeammin kuin nyt.


Onko sinulla Helsingin kaupunginjohtajiston ja valtuustoryhmien johtajien allekirjoittama lausunto siitä, että he eivät halua Mannerheimintielle modernia raitiotietä, vai mistä moinen itsevarma julistaminen:"Sitä nyt vaan ei tule!" ? Vaikuttaa myös siltä, ettet edes haluaisi modernia raitiotietä Mannerheimintielle, jos tekstiäsi oikein tulkitsen?

Helsingissä on kyllä selvitetty raitioliikenteen kehittämiseksi vaadittavien toimenpiteitä mm. julkaisuissa "Raitiovaunuliikenteen tehostamismahdollisuuksien arviointi (2006)",  "Helsingin raitioliikenteen kokonaiskehittämisselvitys (2009)" ja "Selvitys syväuraisten vaihteiden ja raideristeysten käyttöönoton hyödyistä ja edellytyksistä Helsingin raitiotieverkolla (2011)". Parasta aikaa on menossa selvitystyö nimeltä "Raideliikenteen verkkoselvitys" ja lisäksi on selvitetty raitioteiden vaihdeautomatiikkajärjestelmiä.

Suuri laiva kääntyy tietysti hitaasti, mutta minusta Helsingin ongelma on se, ettei kellään tunnu olevan vastuuta selvitysten viemisestä käytäntöön. Viime kädessähän ylimmän johdon pitäisi vastata siitä, että asioita myös toteutetaan, eikä pelkästään selvitellä. Ellei organisaation tai yksikön tehtävä sitten ole pelkästään tutkiminen.

Kakkosta ollaan toki siirtämässä Lasipalatsin pysäkille nyt viimeisimmässä suunnitelmassa, mutta sen voi kyllä tarpeen tulleen siirtää takaisin Kamppiin tai järjestellä kokonaan uudestaan siinä vaiheessa jos/kun Mannerheimintiellä ruvetaan ajamaan nykyistä pidemmillä vaunuilla/junilla.

Munkkivuoreen ei muuten ole mitään järkeä viedä linjojen 4 ja 10 lisäksi erillistä linjaa Mannerheimintien kautta juurikin kapasiteettisyistä. Se pitää toteuttaa joko linjan 4 haarana (5 min vuoroväli on ihan oikeasti ylipalvelua ainakin Saunalahdentielle) tai sitten erilllisenä linjana Topeliuksenkadun kautta.




> Ei Esposeen eikä Vantaalle tule mitään tunnelihärveliä vaan sitten kun Pisara on valmi, suurin osa keskustaan nyt ajavista busseista korvataan syöttöbusseilla jotka ajavat Espoon ja Vantaan nykyisille lähijuna-asemille. Juna sitten ajaa keskustaan Pisaran tunnelia pitkin ja jakelee matkustajat sinne minne ne haluavat mennä eikä Töölönlahdelle tai Kaisaniamen puistoon. Töölön ja Hakaniemen Pisara-asemilla tulee sitäpaitsi olemaan helpompi vaihtaa ratikkaan kuin nykyisellä päärautatieasemalla tai Pasilassa jossa kävelymatkat pysäkeille ovat pitkiä.


Minusta tämä olisi nykyistä huonompaa palvelua, koska suurella osalla lähiöistä tulevilla busseilla ei pääsisi edes Meilahden-Pasilan-Kurvin tasolle. Minun mallissani taas tätä ongelma ei olisi, vaihtotarvetta tulisi lähinnä sellaisille Töölöön meneville, jotka eivät asu kävelymatkan päässä lähijuna-asemasta eivätkä myöskään kävelyetäisyydellä Vihdintien runkolinjasta. Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin:"_Bussilinjojen osalta minusta pitäsi tuolla tehdä seuraavaa: 1) Korvata keskustasta lähtevä ja Kehä I:n sisäpuolelle päättyvä bussiliikenne raitioliikenteellä ja osittain vaihdollisilla yhteyksillä. 2) Järjestää Kehä I:n ja III:n välille päättyvä bussiliikenne runkolinjoiksi siten, että Turuntien, Vihdintien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän suuntaan ajetaan kuhunkin 1-2 kpl 10 min välein kulkevia runkobussilinjoja. 3) Näiden linjojen palvelun ulkopuolelle jääviltä alueilta tuoda 10 min välein kulkevia heilurilinjoja Hakamäentien kautta Tuusulanväylän tai Lahdenväylän tai Pasilan suuntaan. Tai harvemmin kulkevia linjoja päättää Meilahteen._

----------


## Antero Alku

> Viime kädessähän ylimmän johdon pitäisi vastata siitä, että asioita myös toteutetaan, eikä pelkästään selvitellä.


Juuri näin.

Mutta Rainerin kirjoituksesta nousee esille toinen erityisolosuhteidemme merkittävä ongelma: teknistaloudellisten perusteluiden ja arvovalintojen sekoittaminen. Kun jotain asiaa halutaan kovasti, väitetään, että se on pakko tehdä tai sitä ei voi tehdä muuten kuin siten kuin halutaan. Ja käytännössä tapahtuu niin, että jostain syystä halutaan jotain, sitten päätetään, että se pitää saada ja muodollisen päätöksen tueksi teetetään selvitys, jolla päätös perustellaan.

Tämä Mannerheimintie-keskustelu on juuri tätä. Yksi porukka haluaa Töölön alle Pisaran ja toinen sivukiskometron. Kumpikin tarvitsee halujansa varten perustelun, että ratikat ja bussiliikenne takkuavat. Ja jotta ainoa parannus asiaan olisi tunnelin poraaminen, pitää selittää, että raitiotietä EI VOI kehittää. Ei myöskään busseja, joten täällä ei sentään selitetä, että ongelma olisi ratkaistavissa superbusseilla kuten Tampereella selitetään, kun vastustetaan ratikkaa. Superbussit eivät tukisi tunnelin poraamista, mutta Tampereella ei puolustella tunneleita, joten superbussi on siellä tarkoitusta palveleva väite.




> Ei Esposeen eikä Vantaalle tule mitään tunnelihärveliä vaan sitten kun Pisara on valmi, suurin osa keskustaan nyt ajavista busseista korvataan syöttöbusseilla jotka ajavat Espoon ja Vantaan nykyisille lähijuna-asemille.





> Minusta tämä olisi nykyistä huonompaa palvelua, koska suurella osalla lähiöistä tulevilla busseilla ei pääsisi edes Meilahden-Pasilan-Kurvin tasolle.


Kun A-junaliikenne Leppävaaraan alkoi, yritettiin A-junaan soveltaa täydellistä liityntäliikenneperiaatetta. Mutta yleisön paineen vuoksi on päädytty tilanteeseen, jossa Espoosta tulee edelleen suoria busseja Mannerheimintien suuntaan. Kun ajatellaan sitä palvelua, jonka nämä bussit muodostavat, Mini-Pisaran Töölön asema ei tule muuttamaan tilannetta.

Niinpä Mini-Pisaran pintaliikennesuunnitelmassa bussit ajavat edelleen Meilahden ja Töölön läpi. Mutta osa näistä busseista päätettäisiin Mäntymäelle. Eli 23 minuutin matkan tähden keskustaan matkalla olevat ihmiset pakotetaan vaihtoon. Koska hehän voivat vaihtaa kätevästi Töölön asemalla yhden asemavälin matkalle Mini-Pisaraan ja käyttää Kaivokadun asemalla 10 minuuttia rullaportaissa päästäkseen maanpinnalle.

Tällainen matkustajien kyykyttäminen ei ole palvelua, mutta ainakin laskennallisesti se on joukkoliikenteen rationalisointia. Ja tietenkin se on mahdolista sillä ajatuksella, että vaihtoon pakotettujen matkustajien ei ole mahdollista siirtyä auton käyttäjiksi, koska keskustassa ei ole pysäköintitilaa. Pitkällä aikavälillä muutosta kuitenkin tapahtuu, ja se muutos on keskustan näivettämistä. Huonontamalla saavutettavuutta tuetaan toimintojen halukkuutta siirtyä pois keskustasta. Se ei näy laskelmissa eikä ennusteissa, joissa ei kaupunkirakenteen muutoksia kuvata. Siksi liikennesuunnittelijan vaan pitää ymmärtää tämä ilmiö.




> Yhtenä kokonaisuutena, mutta kunnittain, eli esim. infrakulut metron Espoon osuudelta määritellään sen mukaan, miten metromatkustus jakautuu Espoossa.


Tämä on kaunis periaate. Mutta ratkaisevaa on, miten se toteutetaan käytännössä. Mikä on esimerkiksi metron Espoon osuus?

Otanpa esimerkin, jonka luvut eivät ole täsmällisiä, mutta sinne päin mitä näistä asioista on esitetty.

Helsingistä matkustaa Otaniemeen opiskelijoita päivittäin esim. 1000 hlö. Nämä käyttävät Espoon alueella olevaa metro-osuutta Otaniemen asemalle asti. Karkeasti ottaen se metroinfra, jota nämä matkustajat käyttävät, maksaa Espoon alueella 300 M, josta Espoon kaupungin vastuulla valtionavun jälkeen on 200 M. Espoon kontolla on koko Matinkylän metrosta kumminkin 450 M. Ja jos vielä toteutuu Kivenlahden metro, jolla ei ole mitään merkitystä Otaniemen teekkareiden matkustamiselle, Espoon kontolla on valtiontukien jälkeen metroinfraa noin 1.000 M.

Espoon metrolla tullee olemaan noin 60.000 matkaa päivässä. 1000 teekkaria tekee näistä 2000 matkaa, eli nousuista 3,3 %. Infrasopimuksen mukaan Espoo on joka tapauksessa vastuussa puolesta sille tulevasta investoinnista ja sen käyttökuluista. Mutta mistä summasta 3,3 % tulee Helsingin maksettavaksi? Lasketaanko se miljardin, 450 M:n vain 200 M:n puolikkaasta? Maksaako Helsinki teekkareidensa matkoista Espoolle 3,3 M, 7,5 M vai 16,7 M?

Entä, jos Espoo keksii jatkaa metroa vielä Kauklahteen. Taas miljardi lisää ja Espoon maksuosuudesta lankeaa HSL-kunnille jaettavaksi 375 M. Lisääntyykö helsinkiläisten teekkareiden matkailun kustannus 12,5 M:lla tällä Espoon metropäätöksellä? Sama tietenkin toisin päin, jos Helsinki rakentaa miljardin hintaisen metron Östersundomiin. Lankeaako siitä Esoolle maksuosuus, vaikka kukaan Espoolainen ei koskaan matkustaisi tällä osuudella?

Tarkkaavainen ja ymmärtävä lukija oivaltanee viimeistään tässä vaiheessa, että ei tämä aivan selvä kustannusjakoperiaate olekaan. Ja avainasemassa on se, minkälaisissa palasissa jotain infraa rakennetaan.

Eikä tässä ole kaikki, sillä metroratojen ylläpito maksaa vuosittain suunnilleen saman verran kuin investoinnin kuoletus. Joten muiden kuntien osuudet ovat tuplat siitä, mitä tässä hahmottelin vain rakentamiskustannusten osalta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta Rainerin kirjoituksesta nousee esille toinen erityisolosuhteidemme merkittävä ongelma: teknistaloudellisten perusteluiden ja arvovalintojen sekoittaminen. Kun jotain asiaa halutaan kovasti, väitetään, että se on pakko tehdä tai sitä ei voi tehdä muuten kuin siten kuin halutaan. Ja käytännössä tapahtuu niin, että jostain syystä halutaan jotain, sitten päätetään, että se pitää saada ja muodollisen päätöksen tueksi teetetään selvitys, jolla päätös perustellaan.
> 
> Tämä Mannerheimintie-keskustelu on juuri tätä. Yksi porukka haluaa Töölön alle Pisaran ja toinen sivukiskometron. Kumpikin tarvitsee halujansa varten perustelun, että ratikat ja bussiliikenne takkuavat. Ja jotta ainoa parannus asiaan olisi tunnelin poraaminen, pitää selittää, että raitiotietä EI VOI kehittää. Ei myöskään busseja, joten täällä ei sentään selitetä, että ongelma olisi ratkaistavissa superbusseilla kuten Tampereella selitetään, kun vastustetaan ratikkaa. Superbussit eivät tukisi tunnelin poraamista, mutta Tampereella ei puolustella tunneleita, joten superbussi on siellä tarkoitusta palveleva väite.


Yksi porukka haluaa Töölön alle Pisaran, toinen sivukiskometron, kolmas pikaratikkatunnelin ja neljäs porukka haluaa ajaa kadulla jättijunia nopeuden, yksikköpituuden, pysäkkivälin ja vuorovälin yhdistelmällä, jollaista ei ole käytössä missään päin maailmaa vastaavassa ympäristössä. 

Sehän tiedetään että tunneleita voidaan rakentaa, kun käytetään rahaa. Mutta kun ehdotetaan kaduille ratkaisuja, jollaisia ei vastaavan vilkkauden kaupunkiympäristössä käytössä missään, siinä ei välttämättä pelkkä hyvä tahto riitä.

----------


## brynkka

Lehdistökatsauksesta - päivää.

Liikenneviraston ylitarkastaja Heidi Mäenpää kirjoittaa Rautatietekniikka-lehdessä 2/14, jo ingressissä: 




> Helsingin ratapihalle mahtuu tulevaisuuden lähi- ja kaukojunaliikenne, kun ratapihalle rakennetaan suunnitelmallisesti lisää raideyhteyksiä ja opastimia.


Jutusta käy myös ilmi eräs keskeinen kaukojunaliikenteen pullonkaula, joka sijaitsee Pasilan pohjoispuolella eikä taida tunneliradalla korjaantua.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Yhtenä kokonaisuutena, mutta kunnittain, eli esim. infrakulut metron Espoon osuudelta määritellään sen mukaan, miten metromatkustus jakautuu Espoossa.


Ok, eli metro jaetaan kahteen osaan, Espoon puolella olevaan ja Helsingin puolella olevaan. Ja Espoon puolella olevan metron kustannukset jaetaan siinä suhteessa kuin siellä tehdään nousuja.

Onhan se selvä, kun hetken ajattelee, että jos metro olisi ollut yksi palanen, niin se olisi ollut jo niin paha vedätys, että siitä olisi tullut jo aikaa sitten huuto eikä Helsinki olisi mokomaan suostunut.

----------


## j-lu

> "Helsinkiläisiä" olemme me kaikki ja keskustassa asumisella on omat haittansa aina.


Ette ole ja monessa Helsinkiä suuremmassa kaupungissa moottoritiet eivät lukeudu keskusta-asumisen haittoihin. Kyse on poliittisesta valinnasta, nurmijärveläisten tekemästä valinnasta, että Helsingin keskustaan on päästävä ripeästi henkilöautolla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jutusta käy myös ilmi eräs keskeinen kaukojunaliikenteen pullonkaula, joka sijaitsee Pasilan pohjoispuolella eikä taida tunneliradalla korjaantua.


Mulla ei ole tuota julkaisua juuri nyt käsillä, niin pystytkö referoimaan, mikä on tämä _Pasilan pohjoispuolella_ oleva pullonkaula?

----------


## Matkalainen

> neljäs porukka haluaa ajaa kadulla jättijunia nopeuden, yksikköpituuden, pysäkkivälin ja vuorovälin yhdistelmällä, jollaista ei ole käytössä missään päin maailmaa vastaavassa ympäristössä.


Voiko tähän muuta todeta kuin:




> Älä kehitä olkiukkoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ette ole ja monessa Helsinkiä suuremmassa kaupungissa moottoritiet eivät lukeudu keskusta-asumisen haittoihin. Kyse on poliittisesta valinnasta, nurmijärveläisten tekemästä valinnasta, että Helsingin keskustaan on päästävä ripeästi henkilöautolla.


Mitkään muut moottoritiet paitsi Länsiväylä ei tule lähellekään keskustaa, eikä suunnitelmia ole rakentaa sellaisia. Ainoa tehokas keino vähentää autoilua keskustassa ovat tietullit/ruuhkamaksut ja liityntäpysäköinnnin järjestäminen keskustan ulkopuolen joukkoliikenne-asemille eli rautatie- ja metroasemille. Ja niiden rautateiden ja metrojen pitää tullea sitten sinne minne ihhmiset ovat menossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Miccoz

> Mulla ei ole tuota julkaisua juuri nyt käsillä, niin pystytkö referoimaan, mikä on tämä _Pasilan pohjoispuolella_ oleva pullonkaula?


Eipä ole minullakaan, vaan veikkaisin jompaa kumpaa näistä, ellei molemmat: Kaupunkiliikenteen raiteiden puuttuminen Kerava - Riihimäki väliltä ja/tai Tikkurilan aseman kapasiteetti? Molemmista on tosin suunnitelmat parantamiseksi olemassa, eikös tuo lisäraidepari Riihimäelle saanut rahoitusta vähän aikaa sitten?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri näin.
> 
> Kun A-junaliikenne Leppävaaraan alkoi, yritettiin A-junaan soveltaa täydellistä liityntäliikenneperiaatetta. Mutta yleisön paineen vuoksi on päädytty tilanteeseen, jossa Espoosta tulee edelleen suoria busseja Mannerheimintien suuntaan. Kun ajatellaan sitä palvelua, jonka nämä bussit muodostavat, Mini-Pisaran Töölön asema ei tule muuttamaan tilannetta.
> 
> Niinpä Mini-Pisaran pintaliikennesuunnitelmassa bussit ajavat edelleen Meilahden ja Töölön läpi. Mutta osa näistä busseista päätettäisiin Mäntymäelle. Eli 23 minuutin matkan tähden keskustaan matkalla olevat ihmiset pakotetaan vaihtoon. Koska hehän voivat vaihtaa kätevästi Töölön asemalla yhden asemavälin matkalle Mini-Pisaraan ja käyttää Kaivokadun asemalla 10 minuuttia rullaportaissa päästäkseen maanpinnalle.


Esimerkkikkisi liioittelevat aikalailla. HSL päättää aikoinaan mitkä bussit ajavat minne sitten kun Pisara on valmis. Siirtyminen Pisaran laitureilta maan pinnalle ei vie 10 minuuttia vaan korkeintaan 2. Pisaran liukuportaista tulee suorat yhteydet nykyisiin maanalaisiin kaupakäytäviin  keskustassa. 

Siirtyminen päärautatieaseman 1-3 ja 12-19 raiteilta Kaivokadulle vie pahimmillaan 5 minuuttia jos juna jolla saapuu jätetään muiden junarunkojen taakse.






> Espoon metrolla tullee olemaan noin 60.000 matkaa päivässä. 1000 teekkaria tekee näistä 2000 matkaa, eli nousuista 3,3 %.


Muita kuin espoolaisia (eli pääasiassa helsinkiläisiä ja vantaalaisia) tulee länsimetrolla matkustamaan nykyisen kaupunkien välisen rajan yli huomattavasti enemmän kuin 1000 henkilöä vuorokaudessa, veikkaisin 10.000 - 20.000. Espoolaisten työpaikkojen työntekijöistä yli puolet tulee muualta kuin Espoosta ja Aalto-Yliopistossa osuus on vielä korkeampi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainoa tehokas keino vähentää autoilua keskustassa ovat tietullit/ruuhkamaksut ja liityntäpysäköinnnin järjestäminen keskustan ulkopuolen joukkoliikenne-asemille eli rautatie- ja metroasemille.


Ainoa keino, jolla kantakaupungin autoilua on vähennetty ja jolla se on myös vähentynyt, ovat motareiden päässä olevat liikennevalot. Ne ovat olleet käytössä jo 1980-luvulta lähtien kantakaupunkiin saapuvan automäärän sääntelyyn. Siis tämä sääntelykeino on ollut käytössä jo 30 vuotta. Sinä aikana on kinasteltu tietulleista ja ruuhkamaksuista pääsemättä asiassa mihinkään suuntaan. Että siinä on minusta riittävästi näyttöä siitä, miten tehokasta ovat tietullit ja ruuhkamaksut ns. aikuisten oikeasti.




> Esimerkkikkisi liioittelevat aikalailla. HSL päättää aikoinaan mitkä bussit ajavat minne sitten kun Pisara on valmis.


Minä vain kerroin, mitä HSL on suunnitellut bussiliikenteen järjestelyiksi, jos Mini-Pisara tehdään. Jos suunnitelmat ovat liioittelua, moitteen voi osoittaa HSL:ään.




> Siirtyminen Pisaran laitureilta maan pinnalle ei vie 10 minuuttia vaan korkeintaan 2. Pisaran liukuportaista tulee suorat yhteydet nykyisiin maanalaisiin kaupakäytäviin  keskustassa.


Pietarissa on metroasema yhtä syvällä kuin olisi Kaivokadun Pisara-asema. Rullaportaissa menee 10 minuuttia. Vaikka matkan varrella aseman laiturilta maan pinnalle olisi kauppoja ja kioskeja, niiden kohdalla ei olla perillä.




> Muita kuin espoolaisia (eli pääasiassa helsinkiläisiä ja vantaalaisia) tulee länsimetrolla matkustamaan nykyisen kaupunkien välisen rajan yli huomattavasti enemmän kuin 1000 henkilöä vuorokaudessa...


Epäilemättä. Mikä tarkoittaa, että esimerkissäni laskettu 1000 teekkarin hinta ei ole se rahamäärä, jonka Espoo päättää Helsingin maksettavaksi. Vaan Helsinki joutuu maksamaan paljon enemmän.

Mutta kysynpä nyt sinulta espoolaisena, onko mielestäsi oikein, että Helsinki voi päättää tehdä Östersundomiin miljardilla metron, jota espoolaiset eivät käytä. Mutta kuitenkin espoolaiset joutuvat maksamaan siitä ehkä 200 M, eikä siinä kysytä espoolaisilta mitään eikä pohdita, onko espoolaisilla siihen varaa?

Ja kun tämä on Pisara-ketju, niin lienee paikallaan todeta, että Pisarassa matkustanee enimmäkseen espoolaisia ja vantaalaisia. Onko oikein, että Pisarasta päättää Helsinki, jonka aluella tunneli on, mutta Helsingin tekemän päätöksen maksavat pääasiassa espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset?

Minä en ole lakimies, mutta minun oikeustajuni mukaan ei voi olla niin, että yksi kunta voi tehdä päätöksiä, joiden kustannukset lankeavat toisten kuntien maksettavaksi. Eli jos Kuukankon linkkaama sopimus aiotaan panna täytäntöön, se edellyttää, että Espoo ei päätä yksin Kivenlahden metrosta, vaan kaikkien HSL:n jäsenkuntien tulee käsitellä asia valtuustoissaan määräraha-asiana. Ja sama koskee Pisaraa ja kaikkia tulevaisuuden hankkeita. Ja tästä päästäänkin sitten siihen, miksi on esitetty seudullista metropolihallintoa, jolla on sekä verotusoikeus että oikeus tehdä seudullisia rahankäyttöpäätöksiä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Pietarissa on metroasema yhtä syvällä kuin olisi Kaivokadun Pisara-asema. Rullaportaissa menee 10 minuuttia.


Millä asemalla Pietarissa menee rullaportaissa 10 minuuttia?

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

> Mulla ei ole tuota julkaisua juuri nyt käsillä, niin pystytkö referoimaan, mikä on tämä _Pasilan pohjoispuolella_ oleva pullonkaula?


Pullonkaulalla tarkoitettaneen Päärataa Pasilan ja Keravan välillä, jolle keskittyy pääosa Suomen kaukoliikenteestä. Lisäksi sillä kulkee huomattava osa nopeasta lähiliikenteestä (H, R ja Z), veturivetoiset ruuhkajunat sekä yöjunat ja Venäjän-liikenne.
Kaksiraiteisella radalla pienin mahdollinen junaväli on kolme minuuttia (pätee myös esimerkiksi suurnopeusratoihin). Edellytyksenä on kuitenkin että pysähdyspaikoilla on käytettävissä suuntaansa kaksi laituria tai ainakin raidetta. Junan hidastaessa pysähtyäkseen takana tuleva juna tietysti saavuttaa sitä, jolloin junaväli lyhenee. Siksi edellä kulkeva juna tulee voida ohjata sivuun. Kaukoliikenteessä myös pysähdysajat ovat yleensä pitempiä.
Kolmen minuutin vuoroväli antaa teoreettiseksi maksimikapasiteetiksi 20 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa. UIC:n (kansainvälinen rautatiejärjestö) suosituksen mukaan tästä on kuitenkin jätettävä 20  30 % reserviin, jotta liikenne sujuisi kohtuullisella varmuudella myös poikkeustilanteissa. Näin ollen käytännössä radalle sopiva junamäärä olisi 14  16 suuntaansa. Pasilaa ja Tikkurilaa ollaan muuttamassa niin, että siellä kaukoliikenteellä on nämä neljä laituriraidetta (nykyisin kolme). 
Teholiikennöinti edellyttää kuitenkin lisäksi, että junat ovat yhtä nopeita. Nykyisin kaukojunilta kuluu Helsingin ja Tikkurilan välillä 16 minuuttia (mukaan lukien pysähdykset) mutta lähijunilta vain 13 minuuttia. Kolmen minuutin aikaero vaikuttaa pieneltä, mutta kun se kertautuu useasti, seurauksena on merkittävä junakapasiteetin rajoitus. Kaukojunia tulee nopeuttaa, lähijunia hidastaa tai yhdistää nämä.
Nykyisin lienee huipputunnin aikana liikenteessä 10 junaa ruuhkasuuntaan, joten lisäkapasiteettia on lähitulevaisuudessa käytettävissä 4  6 junaa varten. Tällä hetkellä näyttäisikin Pasilan ja väli olevan suurempi rajoittava tekijä. Tämä johtuu erityisesti päärautatieaseman rakenteesta. Se on muodoltaan päätyasema, jossa läpikulkuaseman toinen pääty on leikattu pois. Näin saapuvien junien on lähdettävä takaisin samaa tietä, jota ne tulivat (käytännössä Kaisaniemen vaihdekujan kautta). 
Huoltoliikennettä vähentämällä ja rationalisoimalla voitaisiin keskimmäiset raiteet ottaa pääosin Pääradan käyttöön, jolloin sen liikenne voitaisiin jakaa kahteen haaraan. Tällöin Helsinkiin voisi saapua esimerkiksi 2 x 10 junaa, mikä on enemmän kuin Pääradan käytännön maksimi. Siinä mielessä ko. väli on pullonkaula.
Pääradalla oli muutama vuosi sitten aamulla enimmillään 12 saapuvaa junaa suuntaansa, mutta talviongelmien takia niistä vähennettiin yksi Pendolino ja melko onneton G-juna.

----------


## Knightrider

> Nykyisin kaukojunilta kuluu Helsingin ja Tikkurilan välillä 16 minuuttia (mukaan lukien pysähdykset) mutta lähijunilta vain 13 minuuttia. Kolmen minuutin aikaero vaikuttaa pieneltä, mutta kun se kertautuu useasti, seurauksena on merkittävä junakapasiteetin rajoitus. Kaukojunia tulee nopeuttaa, lähijunia hidastaa tai yhdistää nämä.


Eron tasoittaisi täydellisesti kaikkien lähijunien pysähtyminen Malmilla. Ei ole mitään syytä tarjota lähijuna-luokassa IC/Pendolino-tasoista pysähtymisväliä varsinkaan tiheästi asutussa pääkaupungissa Pääradan varrella. Samalla suurien aluekeskusten (Pasila, Malmi, Tikkurila, Kerava) välille muodostuu yhteys jota ei kaukoliikenteellä voi tarjota - pelkkä N-juna (ruuhka-ajan ulkop.) taas on aika onnetonta palvelua Malmin kokoiselle hubille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta kysynpä nyt sinulta espoolaisena, onko mielestäsi oikein, että Helsinki voi päättää tehdä Östersundomiin miljardilla metron, jota espoolaiset eivät käytä. Mutta kuitenkin espoolaiset joutuvat maksamaan siitä ehkä 200 M, eikä siinä kysytä espoolaisilta mitään eikä pohdita, onko espoolaisilla siihen varaa?
> 
> Ja kun tämä on Pisara-ketju, niin lienee paikallaan todeta, että Pisarassa matkustanee enimmäkseen espoolaisia ja vantaalaisia. Onko oikein, että Pisarasta päättää Helsinki, jonka aluella tunneli on, mutta Helsingin tekemän päätöksen maksavat pääasiassa espoolaiset ja vantaalaiset?


Siksi pitää olla vaaleilla valittu metropolivaltuusto jolla on valtaa päättää ällaisista, ja jonka budjetti tällaisia hankkeita varten on riittävän iso. Tai sitten kaupungit pitää yhdistetää.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:10 ----------




> Millä asemalla Pietarissa menee rullaportaissa 10 minuuttia?


Varmaan jos rullaporras on pysähdyksissä niin menee 10 minuuttia  :Laughing: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millä asemalla Pietarissa menee rullaportaissa 10 minuuttia?


Taisi olla Chernyshevskaya. Tosin Wikipedian mukaan myös Pietarin Helsingin aseman metroaseman Ploshchad Leninan liukuportaat ovat yhtä pitkät. Niitäkin matkallani käytin. Pituutta on 138 m ja nousua 69 m. Olisi varmaan pitänyt kuvata tämäkin videolle ja laittaa YouTubeen. Nyt vain katselin kellosta, kauanko kesti päästä maanpäälle.

No, Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa liukuportaisiin pannaan varmaan poweria niin, että toimivat juoksunopeudella.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## Minä vain

> Pietarissa on metroasema yhtä syvällä kuin olisi Kaivokadun Pisara-asema. Rullaportaissa menee 10 minuuttia.


Syvin Pietarin metroasemista on Admiralteiskaja (engl. Admiralteyskaya), joka on 86 metrin syvyydessä. Kampin metroasemalta, joka on 30 metrin syvyydessä, menee maan pinnalle rullaportaissa noin puolitoista minuuttia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Taisi olla Chernyshevskaya. Tosin Wikipedian mukaan myös Pietarin Helsingin aseman metroaseman Ploshchad Leninan liukuportaat ovat yhtä pitkät. Niitäkin matkallani käytin. Pituutta on 138 m ja nousua 69 m. Olisi varmaan pitänyt kuvata tämäkin videolle ja laittaa YouTubeen. Nyt vain katselin kellosta, kauanko kesti päästä maanpäälle.
> 
> No, Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa liukuportaisiin pannaan varmaan poweria niin, että toimivat juoksunopeudella.


Minusta tuolla Pietarissa liukuportaisiin on pantu poweria niin, että ne menevät selvästi nopeammin kuin Helsingissä tai yleensä muutenkaan länsimaissa. Minäkin olen ihmetellyt liukuportaiden pituutta Ploschad Leninan asemalla ja kellotinkin niissä kuluneen ajan. En muista tulosta tarkkaan, mutta n. 3 minuutin tietämillä se oli.

----------


## Kani

> Siksi pitää olla vaaleilla valittu metropolivaltuusto jolla on valtaa päättää ällaisista, ja jonka budjetti tällaisia hankkeita varten on riittävän iso. Tai sitten kaupungit pitää yhdistetää.


Ei Pisara tai mikään muukaan hanke tule euroakaan halvemmaksi siitä, että sen päättää joku isompi ja epädemokraattisempi elin. Mutta sellaista hallintoa kyllä halutaan juuri siksi: että voidaan järjestellä asiat mahdollisimman pienissä piireissä mahdollisimman isojen jätkien kesken.

Sikäli tämä on tietysti samantekevää, ettei nykyinenkään malli pysty estämään sitä sekoilua ja sikailua, jota on pidetty metron ympärillä. Sivistysyhteiskunta vaatisi toteutuakseen sivistyneen poliittisen kulttuurin.

----------


## brynkka

> Mulla ei ole tuota julkaisua juuri nyt käsillä, niin pystytkö referoimaan, mikä on tämä _Pasilan pohjoispuolella_ oleva pullonkaula?


Ko. artikkelissa asia ilmaistaan näin: 



> Helsinkiin saapuvien ja sieltä lähtevien kaukojunien liikennemäärää rajoittaa koko Suomen rataverkko.
> Helsingin ratapihan parantamisen jälkeen Pasilan ja Helsingin kaukoliikenneraiteille mahtuu teoreettisesti lähes kaksinkertainen määrä kaukojunia nykyiseen verrattuna. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa myös liikennöintimallin ja toiminnan osittaista muutosta, esimerkiksi kaukoliikennejunia ei seisoteta enää tunteja Helsingin asemalla


Liikennemäärää rajoittava tekijä nimetään, vaikka ilmausta "pullonkaula" ei käytetäkään.

Edit: Juha P. Korhosen postaus eräästä todennäköisestä Pasilan pohjoispuolisesta pullonkaulasta tässä. Laskeskelemalla ratakapasitetteja saattaisi löytyä lisää...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kerrataan vielä sen selvityksen tulokset. Eli suositellussa ratkaisussa, jossa Helsingin pääaseman ja Pasilan välille tehdään lisää vaihekujia, saavutettaisiin seuraavat kapasiteetit:
- Pääaseman laiturikapasiteetti: 184 junaa tunnissa
- Pääaseman ratapiha: 187
- Linnunlaulu: 182
- Pasila 152

Ja kaikki tämä ilman mitään liikennekäytäntöjen rationalisointeja taikka huoltoraiteden poistoa. Pasilan asemalla oletetaan olevan neljä laituriraidetta Pääradan kaukoraiteille. Mukana lukemissa on Kaupunkiradat.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mulla ei ole tuota julkaisua juuri nyt käsillä, niin pystytkö referoimaan, mikä on tämä _Pasilan pohjoispuolella_ oleva pullonkaula?


Kyseinen Rautatietekniikka-lehden numero on muuten täällä julkisesti luettavissa.

----------


## hylje

Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelua ajavat jo valmiiksi nurmijärveläiset ("Malmilaiset"), demokraattisesti: yli puolet Helsingin kunnan asukkaista asuu kantakaupungin ulkopuolella. Kuntien kasvattaminen tästä edelleen tuhoaa viimeisetkin kaupunkilaisten mahdollisuudet kehittää kaupunkia omaehtoisesti, ei ulkoa tulevien autoilun ehdoilla.

----------


## PSi

Tänään jäi aamulla kai neljä M-junavuoroa ajamatta -- syytä en tiedä, mutta jos meillä olisi se pisararata, olisi yhtä monta junaa puuttunut myös pääradan suunnan lähi/taajama/paikallis- tms. -junista -- eikö vaan?

pekka

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei Pisara tai mikään muukaan hanke tule euroakaan halvemmaksi siitä, että sen päättää joku isompi ja epädemokraattisempi elin.


Kuntaliitosten tai metropolihallinnon lisäksi pitäisi siis myös tehdä jonkinnäköiset alaelimet (joo, en tarkoita sellaista alaelintä), eli suurimpien kylien paikallishallinnot, jotka varmistaisivat sen, ettei mitä tahansa sontaa valu sieltä ylhäältä veronmaksajien harteille. Siis kun Suur-Helsinki tekee jonkin suunnitelman, sen käsittelee ensin vaikkapa noin 15 aluevaltuustoa, ja jos yksikin näistä sen hylkää, joudutaan suunnitelmaa viilata niin, että kelpaa kaikille. Näin ei luulisi syntyvän roskaa. Tällaisessa on sitten riskinä, että jossain Röykässä ollaan eri mieltä siitä, kuinka tiiviisti vaikkapa Laajasaloa tulee rakentaa. Rattaat eivät sitten tahdo pyöriä ollenkaan, vaan joudutaan tyytymään lehmänkauppoihin.

----------


## j-lu

> Mitkään muut moottoritiet paitsi Länsiväylä ei tule lähellekään keskustaa, eikä suunnitelmia ole rakentaa sellaisia.


Sitten on Mechelininkatua, Manskua, Sturenkatua, Hämeentietä, Mäkelänkatua ja Sörnäisten rantatietä ja Pohjoisrantaa, joissa liikennemäärät ovat ylisuuria ottaen huomioon, että kulkevat asuinalueiden läpi ja jotka siksi heikentävät  merkittävästi asuinolosuhteita. Helsingissä on suhteessa kaupungin kokoon älyttömästi autoliikennettä. Ongelma ei ole joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus joka on ymmärtääkseni kansainvälisesti vertaillen ok, vaan haulikolla ammuttu ja eriytetty yhdyskuntarakenne, joka tuottaa paljon pitkiä matkoja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:23 ----------




> Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelua ajavat jo valmiiksi nurmijärveläiset ("Malmilaiset"), demokraattisesti: yli puolet Helsingin kunnan asukkaista asuu kantakaupungin ulkopuolella. Kuntien kasvattaminen tästä edelleen tuhoaa viimeisetkin kaupunkilaisten mahdollisuudet kehittää kaupunkia omaehtoisesti, ei ulkoa tulevien autoilun ehdoilla.


Amen. Tämä näkökulma pitäisi myös ottaa huomioon seudun joukkoliikennehankkeissa. Kyse ei ole ensisijaisesti siitä, kuka maksaa kenenkin mailla tapahtuvan tunnelin kaivuun ja missä suhteessa. Kyse on siitä, että Helsingin kantakaupungissa asuvilla pitää olla päätösvaltaa elinympäristöönsä ja jos nurmijärveläiset haluavat käydä Helsingissä töissä, niin he voivat maksaa itselleen tunneleita Helsinkiin, eivätkä vain mankua lisää kaistoja pääkaduille.

----------


## Kani

Nämä "nurmijärveläiset" ovat Hesarin ja muiden tiettyjen piirien viljelemä vihollisprofiili, jota käytetään retoriikassa milloin missäkin lietsomaan tietämättömiä massoja jotain kuvitteellista ongelmaa vastaan. Ja varmaan aivan sattumalta nämä viholliset tulevat aina juuri Espoosta tai Nurmijärveltä, esimerkiksi Itäväylällä ei ilmeisesti autoilua ole olemassakaan. Samoin vantaalaiset ovat viattomia ja kivoja, ja eihän pidä mainita, että he omistavat enemmän autoja kuin espoolaiset.

Ei jonkun maasturilla valtion moottoritietä töihin ajavan pienen porukan haitat ja kustannukset ole mitään verrattuna siihen, mitä rahantuhlausta ilman oleellisia hyötyjä tunneliveljet meille kaikille aiheuttavat tähtitieteellisillä projekteillaan. Vielä vähemmän "nurmijärveläisillä" on tekemistä Pisaran kanssa, kun sillä virallisen tiedon mukaan yritetään ratkaista Helsingin niemen kuviteltuja tai todellisia junaruuhkia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitten on Mechelininkatua, Manskua, Sturenkatua, Hämeentietä, Mäkelänkatua ja Sörnäisten rantatietä ja Pohjoisrantaa, joissa liikennemäärät ovat ylisuuria ottaen huomioon, että kulkevat asuinalueiden läpi ja jotka siksi heikentävät  merkittävästi asuinolosuhteita. Helsingissä on suhteessa kaupungin kokoon älyttömästi autoliikennettä. Ongelma ei ole joukkoliikenteen kulkutapaosuus joka on ymmärtääkseni kansainvälisesti vertaillen ok, vaan haulikolla ammuttu ja eriytetty yhdyskuntarakenne, joka tuottaa paljon pitkiä matkoja.


Nuo kadut ovat juuri sellaisia "kaupunkibulevardeja" joita toivotaan lisää. Erona moottoriteihin on siis se että autot ajavat vain hitaammin, ja niitä on enemmän yhtä aikaa. 

Autoliikennettä saadaan vähenettyä vain tekemällä ajo ruuhkaisessa keskustassa maksulliseksi jolloin rahoistaan nuukat ihmiset jättävät turhat huviajot keskustassa pois ja mahdollisilla asionti- tai työmatkoillaan pohtivat joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoja. Pelkkä liikennevalo-ohjaus ei riitä, sillä jos autoilu keskustassa on yhtä ilmaista kuin sen ulkopuolella niin sinne pyrkii vakiomäärä autoja joka tapauksessa, liikkuminen on vain hitaampi ja haitat suuremmat kaikille osapuolille, myös niille jotka asuvat kantakaupungissa.

Joku asiantuntija voisi vastata miksi muissa länsi-euroopalaisissa suurkaupungeissa on tietulli tai ruuhkamaksukäytäntö? Ei kai niitä olisi jos ei niistä olisi hyötyä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:08 ----------




> Kuntaliitosten tai metropolihallinnon lisäksi pitäisi siis myös tehdä jonkinnäköiset alaelimet (joo, en tarkoita sellaista alaelintä), eli suurimpien kylien paikallishallinnot, jotka varmistaisivat sen, ettei mitä tahansa sontaa valu sieltä ylhäältä veronmaksajien harteille. Siis kun Suur-Helsinki tekee jonkin suunnitelman, sen käsittelee ensin vaikkapa noin 15 aluevaltuustoa, ja jos yksikin näistä sen hylkää, joudutaan suunnitelmaa viilata niin, että kelpaa kaikille. Näin ei luulisi syntyvän roskaa. Tällaisessa on sitten riskinä, että jossain Röykässä ollaan eri mieltä siitä, kuinka tiiviisti vaikkapa Laajasaloa tulee rakentaa. Rattaat eivät sitten tahdo pyöriä ollenkaan, vaan joudutaan tyytymään lehmänkauppoihin.


Noinko se toimii sinun nykyisessä kotikaupungissasi? 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:08 ----------




> Tänään jäi aamulla kai neljä M-junavuoroa ajamatta -- syytä en tiedä, mutta jos meillä olisi se pisararata, olisi yhtä monta junaa puuttunut myös pääradan suunnan lähi/taajama/paikallis- tms. -junista -- eikö vaan?


Tuollaiset tilanteet tullaan testaamaan jo kun Kehärata otetaan käyttöön. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pelkkä liikennevalo-ohjaus ei riitä, sillä jos autoilu keskustassa on yhtä ilmaista kuin sen ulkopuolella niin sinne pyrkii vakiomäärä autoja joka tapauksessa, liikkuminen on vain hitaampi ja haitat suuremmat kaikille osapuolille, myös niille jotka asuvat kantakaupungissa.


Tämä nyt ei vain pidä paikkaansa. Tosiasiassa juuri ruuhkautuminen ohjaa ihmisten käyttäytymistä, eli kun ruuhka alkaa lisääntymään se saa ihmiset muuttamaan käyttäytymistään. Liikkujat tietenkin katsovat pelkän autoilun hinnan lisäksi myös sen laatua, ihan kuin kaikessa muussakin. Juuri ruuhka pysyy vakiona, ei autoliikenteen määrä. Tästä syystä muuten keskikaupungin asukkaidenkaan ei kannata olettaa, että ruuhka muuttuisi nykyisestä miksikään. Ainoastaan tekemällä kävelyalueita saadaan autoilun haitoista vapaata katutilaa.

Niille, joiden mielestä tämä on vain teoretisointia ja "oikeasti" autoliikenteen kysyntä ei riipu tiekapasiteetin tarjonnasta, kehotan tutustumaan artikkeliin: THE FUNDAMENTAL LAW OF ROAD CONGESTION: EVIDENCE FROM US CITIES; Gilles Duranton, Matthew A. Turner, 2009. Tuossa ollaan käyty tilastotiedot liikenteestä läpi 225 Yhdysvaltain metropolialueelta ja verrattu autoliikenteen ja päätieverkon suhdetta. Vaikka ruuhkaisuus on tarkasteluvälillä 1983 - 2003 lisääntynyt, tämä ei riippunut lainkaan tieverkon määrästä. Itse asiassa tutkimustuloksena saatiin aineiston tarkkuuden rajoissa yksi yhteen vastaavuus päätiekilometrien ja liikenteen määrän välillä: joka kaupunkiseudulla on oma vakiintunut ajan myötä muuttuva ruuhkautuneisuusaste. Lisäkaistakilometrien rakentaminen lisää autoilua suhteessa täsmälleen saman määrän ja ruuhkautuminen on vakio. Samoin kaistakilometrin vähentäminen vähentää autoliikennettä.

Ohimennen sanoen tutkimuksen mukaan myöskään joukkoliikenteen lisääminen ei vähennä ruuhkautumista, vaan jokainen joukkoliikennematkustaja vain vapauttaa tilaa tieverkolla uudelle autoilijalle. Joskin tämä tulos on alustavampi, sillä pohjana ei ollut mitään hyvää mittaria joukkoliikenteen tarjonnalle metropolialueilla, ei varsinkaan sen palvelutasolle. Voisi kuvitella, että tasokas joukkoliikenne ja runsaat palvelut kävelyetäisyydellä kuitenkin vähentäisivät ihmisten ruuhkansietohaluja, mutta tämä on nyt vain hypoteesi. Tämä voisi kuitenkin olla kiva selvittää joskus, jos tarjoutuisi tällaiseen työhön tilaisuus.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Teoreettisesti ajatellen Päärautatieasemalle tulee viisi kaksiraiteista rataa. Jos niitä kaikkia liikennöitäisiin kolmen minuutin välein, yhteensä saapuvia junia voisi olla 100 eli kaiken kaikkiaan junakapasiteetti olisi 200 junaa tunnissa. Käytännössä näin tiheästi ei voi liikennöidä kuin ehkä kaupunkiradoilla. Lisäksi Kaisaniemen vaihdekujassa laituriliikenne muuttuu linjaliikenteeksi. Siinä tulee väistämättä ristikkäisiä kulkuteitä, joten myös junakapasiteetin tarve on suurempi. Huoltoliikkeet myös rasittavat kokonaiskapasiteettia kaksi kertaa, kaupunkiradoilta Ilmalaan mennessä kolme kertaa. Näin ollen päärautatieaseman ratapihan 187 junan kapasiteetti voi hyvin vastata Pasilan 152:a.
Toinen ongelma on, ettei ratapihan osien välillä juuri voi siirtää vapaata kapasiteettia. Ainoastaan huoltoliikenneraiteiden kapasiteettia voisi käyttää kaukoliikenteen hyväksi sopivin vaihdejärjestelyin. Nythän näin toimitaan vain yöjunien kohdalla.
Pasilaan saapuu lännestä ja pohjoisesta neljä kaupallisessa liikenteessä olevaa kaksiraiteista rataa. Kaupunkiradoilla voisi ehkä ajaa neljän minuutin välein, joten niiden yhteen laskettu kapasiteetti voisi olla 30 junaa suuntaansa. Pääradalla Tikkurilan ja Pasilan parannusten jälkeen aiemmassa viestissä mainituista syistä kapasiteetti voisi siis olla käytännössä 14  16 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa mutta Rantaradalla vain 11  12. Koko kaupallinen junamäärä voisi näin ollen olla 120  126.
Jos verrataan tätä nykyisiin junamääriin, niin lähinnä Pääradalla voi tehdä tiukkaa ja sekin ruuhka-aikana ruuhkasuuntaan (nyt 10, jatkossa 14  16).
Juha

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ohimennen sanoen tutkimuksen mukaan myöskään joukkoliikenteen lisääminen ei vähennä ruuhkautumista,...


Avasin tälle keskustelulle oman ketjun: Autojen ruuhkautuminen ja joukkoliikenne.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Noinko se toimii sinun nykyisessä kotikaupungissasi?


Pakko myöntää, etten ole tutustunut asiaan niin tarkkaan, että osaisin vastata, toimiiko se näin. Voisi hyvinkin toimia, mutta näppituntumalta veikkaan, että täkäläinen byrokratia ei ole niin yksinkertaista kuin miten asian kuvasin.

----------


## sebastin

Pullonkaula siellä! Eiku tuolla! Eiku täällä! Eiku tossa....

On aivan oikein perusteltu Helsingin ratapihan ja erityisesti Helsinki C:n olevan tukossa, vaikka uudistukset ratapihalle tehtäisiin.

Helsingin asemaa ei voi maan päällä laajentaa purkamatta Kansallisteatteria, Sanomataloa, Kiasmaa ja Musiikkitaloa. Mutta miksi ylipäätään etenkin lähi- ja taajamaliikenteen junat pitäisi ajaa Töölönlahdelle ja Kaisaniemen puistoon?

Nappasin em. mainitusta lehdestä nämä *grafiikat, joista selviää, että pullonkaula on Helsinki C ja Pasilan pohjoispuoli, ei itse Pasilan asema.* Tosin mielestäni Pisaralle tulisi Pasilassa tehdä maanalainen asema - jotta lentorata voi ajaa maan päälle Pasilassa. Kertaluokkaa kolme on halvempaa rakentaa Pisaralle tunneliasema Pasilaan kuin lentroradalle tunneliasema Pasilaan.





Pisara on välttämätön ei vain nyt mutta myös tulevaisuudessa.

Miten toteutetaan muun muassa:

* Kehäradan sujuva liikenne
* Espoon kaupunkirata junavuoroineen
* Lohjan kaupunkirata junavuoroineen
* ELSA-rata junavuoroineen
* HELI-rata junavuoroineen niin paikallis- kuin kaukoliikenteessä
* Kaukoliikenteen lisävuorojen lisääminen
* Taajamajunaliikenteen lisävuorojen lisääminen
* Lentorata junavuoroineen
* Pietarin junaliikenteen kasvu
* Mahdollinen Karkkila-Forssa-Pori rata junavuoroineen

Ilman Pisaraa?

Koko maan junaliikenteen kehittäminen on jumissa. Ensimmäiset elvytystoimet ovat Pisara, Riksun kolmioraide sekä lisäraiteet pääradalle Riksuun asti sekä Rantaradalle Kauklahteen asti.

Kun nyt Helsingin keskustasta liikennöidään kolmella haaralle muualle Suomeen, tulee haaroja tulevaisuudessa tuplat lisää. Näille kaikille tulee sekä Pisara-, taajama- että kaukoliikennettä.

Helsinki C on pussinperä joka ei kestä yhtäkään uutta junavuoroa ilman Pisaraa.

Puretaanko Kansallisteatteri vai Töölönlahden alueen rakennukset? 

Tai mitä jos laitettaisiin rautateiden metromainen/S-tog/Tunnelbana -liikenne Pisaraan?

----------


## hylje

Miten niin selviää? Helsingin päärautatieasemalla kapasiteettia on kaikilla mittareilla, liikennöinti pitää vain järjestää fiksusti eikä tuhlailevasti"kapasiteettiahan on". Junat pidemmäksi, käännöt nopeammiksi, huollot toiseen päähän, minimoidaan vaihteiden käyttö. Pussinperäasemat eivät ole olennaisesti huonompia asemia kuin läpiajettavat, vaikka nopeista puolenvaihdoista tulee vaivaa.

----------


## Knightrider

Eikö yksi lisäraide mahtuisi Pääradan itäpuolelle vaikka koko Helsingin osuudella päärautatieasemalta rajalle saakka? Joitain kevyen liikenteen reittejä on ja katuja on kavennettava, siirrettävä tai uudelleenreititettävä, mutta kaikki rakennukset ovat riittävän kaukana, liekö tarkoituksella näin rakennukset jätetty sivummalle (juuri ja juuri myös Ravintola Kaisaniemi) mutta entäs yksi Linnunlaulun huviloista? Etäisyys lähimmän huvilan lähimmältä kulmalta lähimpään kiskoon on 5,6 m. Toisaalta, omasta mielestäni huvilan kulmaa voisi vähän pyöristää jos tämä nyt on senteistä kiinni. Pasilassa tilaa Ratapihantien jalkakäytävän ulkoreunasta aitaan on ruhtinaalliset 7 m ja kiskoon 9 m joten siellä ongelmaa ei ole, kun kadulta tehdään suora 90 asteen nousu ratatasolle nykyisen välipusikon sijaan. Myös läntisintä raidetta voisi jatkaa Oulunkylästä niinikään ainakin Tapanilaan. Tapanilasta nämä lisäraiteet voisivat kytkeytyä Östersundomin kautta HELI-rataan tai muodostaa HELI-radan itsessään, jos Lentorata-Nikkilä-Porvoo-reitti jää rakentamatta tai tehdään vasta ensi vuosisadalla. Tai luonnollisesti jatkaa Tikkurilaan, jos sinne mahtuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö yksi lisäraide mahtuisi Pääradan itäpuolelle vaikka koko Helsingin osuudella päärautatieasemalta rajalle saakka?


Paikoin mahtuu, paikoin ei. Tietenkin nämä ovat vain valintoja. Jos poistetaan kevyen liikenteen väyliä, autokaistoja ja rakennuksia, niin tietenkin mahtuu. Mutta onko edes tarpeen?

Päivitin Pisara-artikkelini Kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivuilla. Artikkelin yhteydessä tulin laskeneeksi, että ei ongelma ole siinä, että pitää saada lisää raiteita. Kun lasketaan Pasilan välityskykyä junamatkustajina, kapasiteettia on tarjolla ainakin 3040 vuodeksi nykyisellä junamatkustamisen kasvulla. Kauemmaksi on vaikea arvioida, mutta toisaalta, voihan kasvu räjähtää, kunhan päästään junamonopolista eroon.

Mutta siis periaatteessa, ei jokaisen kuviteltavissa olevan uuden ratalinjauksen tarvitse jatkua Helsingin asemalle asti. Sillä ei se uusi linjaus tarkoita sitä, että sieltä tulee 4 minuutin välein junia kaikkien entisten lisäksi. Esimerkiksi Lentorata tarkoittaa sitä, että pääradalta siirtyy junia ajamaan Lentoradan kautta. Ei niin, että Lentoradan liikenne on kaikki uutta liikennettä.

Antero

----------


## MaunuHolma

> Mutta siis periaatteessa, ei jokaisen kuviteltavissa olevan uuden ratalinjauksen tarvitse jatkua Helsingin asemalle asti. Sillä ei se uusi linjaus tarkoita sitä, että sieltä tulee 4 minuutin välein junia kaikkien entisten lisäksi. Esimerkiksi Lentorata tarkoittaa sitä, että pääradalta siirtyy junia ajamaan Lentoradan kautta. Ei niin, että Lentoradan liikenne on kaikki uutta liikennettä. Antero


Jos tavoitteena olisikin matkustajien eikä junien siirtäminen, kuinkahan paljon liikennettä Helsinkiin mahtuisikaan? Vaikka Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan menisi jokaiseen 4 kaukojunaa tunnissa tasaisin välein, niille riittäisi yhteensä 3 raidetta Helsingissä. 

Onko tehty tutkimusta, jossa olisi optimoitu Suomen junalinjat ennakkoluulottomasti? Nythän oletetaan, että samalla Junalla pääsee Helsingistä Ouluun, Kajaaniin ja Joensuuhun asti. Onko tuo optimaalinen malli? Jos tavoitteeksi otettaisiinkin esimerkiksi tunnin vuoroväli eikä vaihdoton matka, olisiko lopputulos kustannustehokkaampi ja palvelutasoltaan parempi?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Päivitin Pisara-artikkelini


Niinpä niin, ja nimenomaan ohjausvaunut.

Jos suomalaisilla rautateillä osattaisiin fiksusti käyttää ohjausvaunujen ja 10-15 min kääntöaikojen mahdollisuuksia Helsingin päärautatieasemalla, niin samalla junalipulla ja istumapaikalla pääsisi vaihdotta esim. Turusta, Salosta tai Karjaalta suoraan Lahteen, Kouvolaan, Lappeenrantaan, Imatralle, Joensuuhun (tai Mikkeliin, Kuopioon jne.).

Mutta Helsinskissähän vallitsevat tietenkin ne kaikki erityisolosuhteet, joiden vuoksi vain kalliit tunneliporaushankkeet ovat Isojen Poikien hyväksymiä toimenpiteitä.

(Koska siis tähän verrattuna, meidzillä on aika paljon työmatkakokemuksia erään alppimaan junamatkoilta z.B. von ZRH Flughafen zu Solothurn, Luzern, Baden usw., niin eipähän Zürich Hauptbahnhof ole koskaan tukossa, ja samassa junavaunussa 10 min odotuksella saan istua itäpuolelta länteen ja myös toiseen suuntaan, vaikkakin junan kulkusuunta siis vaihtuu, mutta noilla junamatkoilla jokaisella pysähdyksellä voi myös ihailla, miten tarkasti aseman kello toimii juuri junan aikataulussa, jopa suhteellisuusteorian puitteissa)

Mutta kun Helsinskissä eivät tsaarin rautatiet pysty liikennettä muuten hanskamaan, niin terve vaan, törsätään fyrkkaa taas överisti uuteen hukkaputkeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> (Koska siis tähän verrattuna, meidzillä on aika paljon työmatkakokemuksia erään alppimaan junamatkoilta z.B. von ZRH Flughafen zu Solothurn, Luzern, Baden usw., niin eipähän Zürich Hauptbahnhof ole koskaan tukossa, ja samassa junavaunussa 10 min odotuksella saan istua itäpuolelta länteen ja myös toiseen suuntaan, vaikkakin junan kulkusuunta siis vaihtuu, mutta noilla junamatkoilla jokaisella pysähdyksellä voi myös ihailla, miten tarkasti aseman kello toimii juuri junan aikataulussa, jopa suhteellisuusteorian puitteissa)
> 
> Mutta kun Helsinskissä eivät tsaarin rautatiet pysty liikennettä muuten hanskamaan, niin terve vaan, törsätään fyrkkaa taas överisti uuteen hukkaputkeen.


Itse asiassa Zürichissäkin iso osa S-Bahn-liikenteestä kulkee keskustan alittavan tunnelin kautta, joskaan linjaus ei ole pisaran muotoinen.  :Wink:  Toki ZRH:ssa junaliikenne toimii Hkiin verrattuna aivan toisessa mittakaavassa muutenkin.

----------


## sebastin

Kyllä pussinperäasema on aina vaikeampi kuin läpiajettava, se nyt vaan on ihan selkeää. VR onkin saamassa ohjausvaunuja, mutta ne eivät vaikuta lähiliikenteen yksiköiden jonoontumiseen laitureilla, taikka siihen että osa laitureista sijaitsee Kaisaniemen puistossa ja Töölönlahdella - joista siirtymäajat esm. kaivokadulle ovat pidempiä kuin metrosta maan pinnalle.

Ratapihan remontti ja tehostetut järjestelyt Helsingin asemalla tottakai vaikuttavat tilanteeseen jonkin verran, mutta ei juurikaan lähiliikenteeseen. Esimerkiksi tästä johtuen kaukojunaliikennettä eikä taajamajunaliikennettä voida kehittää, ellei laitureita jatketa Linnunlauluun saakka, millaiset siirtymäajat sieltä olisi?

Pasilan asema puretaan käytännössä kokonaan, kuitenkin siten että laiturit toimivat ja ihmisvirta niistä kulkee poikkeusreittejä. Mielestäni Pisaran pitäisi kummaltakin suunnalta pohjoisesta päin mennä maan alle hieman ennen Pasilaa eikä vasta Pasilan eteläpuolella. Kun Pasilan asema on menossa remonttiin, siihen keretään tekemään vielä muutoksia eli lisäämään raiteita.

Kaikki kaikessa ongelma on kuitenkin Helsingin asema, sekä Pasilan pohjoispuoli. On muitakin ongelmia, mutta kuten aiemmin kirjoitin ensimmäiset henkireijät ovat lisäraiteet pääradalle, pisara sekä riksun kolmioraide.

Antero Alku, listaamani lista tulevista raideprojekteista, niin taitaa kaikki muut toteutua ennen lentorataa paitsi ehkä Nummela-Karkkila-Forssa-Pori.

Tilanne Helsingin asemalla on aivan kestämätön, jopa osa Turun IC:t lähtevät ja ovat useamman vuoden lähteneet Töölönlahdelta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kaikki kaikessa ongelma on kuitenkin Helsingin asema, sekä Pasilan pohjoispuoli.


Ketjussa on jo käsitelty ja perusteltu aika tyhjentävästi, missä ne ongelmat ovat. Mielikuvitus- ja haaveiluviestejä voi kirjoitella muihin ketjuihin Offtopicin alle tai jättää mieluummin ne jollekin toiselle foorumille, jos niistä on pakko kirjoitella.

----------


## petteri

> (Koska siis tähän verrattuna, meidzillä on aika paljon työmatkakokemuksia erään alppimaan junamatkoilta z.B. von ZRH Flughafen zu Solothurn, Luzern, Baden usw., niin eipähän Zürich Hauptbahnhof ole koskaan tukossa, ja samassa junavaunussa 10 min odotuksella saan istua itäpuolelta länteen ja myös toiseen suuntaan, vaikkakin junan kulkusuunta siis vaihtuu, mutta noilla junamatkoilla jokaisella pysähdyksellä voi myös ihailla, miten tarkasti aseman kello toimii juuri junan aikataulussa, jopa suhteellisuusteorian puitteissa)
> 
> Mutta kun Helsinskissä eivät tsaarin rautatiet pysty liikennettä muuten hanskamaan, niin terve vaan, törsätään fyrkkaa taas överisti uuteen hukkaputkeen.


Zürichistä kannattaakin ottaa mallia, siellähän S-bahniliikenne tunneloitu laajalti keskustassa. Uusi Weinberg-tunnel on juuri kesäkuussa valmistunut, joka vielä selvästi parantaa aseman toimivuutta ja mahdollistaa liikenteen lisäämisen, vuorovälien tihentämisen ja raideverkon laajentamisen.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...tunnel.svg.png

Onneksi Helsingissäkin Pisara-hanke on hyvässä myötätuulessa, suunnitelmat valmistumassa ja rakennustyöt alkavatkin ehkä vuonna 2016. Pisaran valmistuttua on Helsingissäkin paremmat mahdollisuudet ottaa mallia myös Zürichin liikennöintitavoista sekä pitkällä tähtäimellä selvästi laajentaa raideverkkoa sekä tiivistää vuorovälejä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ketjussa on jo käsitelty ja perusteltu aika tyhjentävästi, missä ne ongelmat ovat. Mielikuvitus- ja haaveiluviestejä voi kirjoitella muihin ketjuihin Offtopicin alle tai jättää mieluummin ne jollekin toiselle foorumille, jos niistä on pakko kirjoitella.


Eikö juuri tämä asia ole erittäin olennainen tämän ketjun kannalta? LiVin teettämässä selvityksessä toden totta kerrotaan hyvin seikkaperäisesti, että pullonkaula on Pasila, ei Helsingin ratapiha. Mun mielestä tämä on ehkä ratkaisevin Pisara-hankkeen asia, joka pitäisi ymmärtää myös niissä instansseissa, jotka asian siunaavat.

----------


## petteri

> Eikö juuri tämä asia ole erittäin olennainen tämän ketjun kannalta? LiVin teettämässä selvityksessä toden totta kerrotaan hyvin seikkaperäisesti, että pullonkaula on Pasila, ei Helsingin ratapiha. Mun mielestä tämä on ehkä ratkaisevin Pisara-hankkeen asia, joka pitäisi ymmärtää myös niissä instansseissa, jotka asian siunaavat.


Kapasiteetista nyt on pulaa koko matkalla Helsingin ratapihalta Pasilan kautta Riihimäelle. Koko tuolle välille pitää olla tavoitteena saada yksi täysin toimiva lisäraidepari. Se ei onnistu yhdellä hankkeella vaan, tuo tavoite saavutetaan mini-Pisaran, Pasilatason ratkaisujen (lisäraiteita ja/tai Pisaran laajennus), lentoradan ja Kerava- Riihimäki lisäraiteiden yhdistelmällä.

Nyt mini-Pisara ja Kerava-Riihimäki lisäraiteiden 1. vaihe ovat tulossa toteutukseen, toki ne toteuttamalla ei vielä pääradan suunnan kapasiteettiongelmia ratkaista, vaan tarvitaan vielä Pasilatason ratkaisu, mielellään mini-Pisaran läntisenä laajennuksena Ruskeasuon ja Haagan kautta Martinlaakson radalle sekä lentorata. Toki kaikkia hankkeita ei voida toteuttaa kerralla, mutta selvästi rautatieverkon kehittämisessä on näkyvissä hyvä tekemisen meininki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikki? Vai rakentamiseen liittyvä vain? Olen saanut sen käsityksen, että rakentamisen hinnoissa ei ole mitään järin suurta eroa. Isoissa hankkeissa summat eivät koskaan ole yksiselitteisiä, sillä niihin vaikuttaa niin monta tekijää, hankinnat, alihankinnat, kilpailutuksen prioriteetit jne. Onko sinulla jossain lähdettä, jonka mukaan Västlänken tehdään cut-and-coverina? Vaikka enhän minä sitä lähdettä tarvitse, kun tiedän, että noin kolmasosa tehdään niin, ja kaksi kolmasosaa porataan kallioon. Luulen, että juuri se kallion ja savimaan vaihtelu tekee Västlänkenistä niin kalliin kuin mitä se on. Tämä saattaa auttaa ymmärtämään myös Pisaran hinta-arviota.
> "Kaikki" muu, eli esim. arkipäiväiset hankinnat, Ruotsissa on oman kokemukseni mukaan aavistuksen halvempaa kuin Suomessa - tai ainakin Tukholmassa halvempaa kuin Helsingissä.
> 
> EDIT: Ylhäällä sepustin Västlänkenin tunnelista muistin varassa ja tarkistamatta väitteideni oikeellisuutta, mutta sen tiedon löysin nopeasti:
> http://www.trafikverket.se/Privat/Pr...anken/Tunneln/


Joka tapauksessa Västlänken on 20 miljardin kruunun hanke eli samaa luokkaa kuin Tukholman Citybanan jakalliimpi kuin Helsingin Pisara, myös elinkustannusindekseillä korjattuna.

Aikaisemmin kirjoittamassani viestissä jossa perustelin Pisaran tarpeellisuutta Västlänken-esimerkillä , sain vastauksen joltakin että Västlänken on valtakunnallisesti ja kansainvälisesti tärkeämpi kuin Pisara koska Göteborg on kansainvälisen pohjois-Skandinavian ja keski-Euroopan välisen rautatiekorridorin varrella ja Västlänkeniä käyttäisivät osa tavara ja kaukojunistakin. 

No joo, Helsinki ei ole, mutta se on Venäjältä tulevan rautatiekorridorin läntinen päätepiste, ja samalla koko muun Suomen matkustajajunaliikenteen eteläinen päätepiste. Oikeastaan Helsingin päärautatieaseman tilanne ilman Pisaraa on tukalampi kuin Göteborgin ilman Västlänkenia, koska monet junat jotka saapuvat Göteborgiin eivät päädy sinne eikä viedä varikkoon vaan vaihtaa kulkusuuntaa ja jatkaa muualle. Toki ohjausvaunut antavat liikkumavaraa Helsingissä paljon paremmin kuin ennen, mutta jäljelle jäävät lukuisat yöjunat ja pitkille matkoille dedikoidut IC-vaunustot joita ei käännetä Helsingissä vaan viedään varikolle. 

Pisaran päätarkoitus on eristää kaupunkirataliikenne muusta rautatieliikenteesstä Helsingin alueella joka mahdollistaa liikenteen kehittämisen ja jakelun tehostamisen lisäksi myös *riippumattomuuden VR:stä*  paremmin kuin jos kaikki junat käyttävät samaa ratapihaa Helsingin keskustassa. Myönnän että se on pääkaupunkiseudun oma siltarumpuhanke mutta hyödyllinen sellainen enkä odota niin suurta valtion rahoitusosuutta sille kuin mitä Ruotsin vastaavat hankkeet ovat saaneet.

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> -- ja pitkille matkoille dedikoidut IC-vaunustot joita ei käännetä Helsingissä vaan viedään varikolle.


Kyllä ei-ohjausvaunulliset IC-vaunustot voidaan kääntää Helsingissä, ja näin jonkin verran tehdäänkin. Tällöin saapuvan junan eteläpäästä irrotetaan veturi, ja toinen veturi ajetaan toiseen päähän kiinni. Tämän junan lähdettyä vapautuu "pussin pohjalta" saapunut veturi, joka voidaan siirtää taas jonkin toisen saapuneen junan keulille, ja niin edelleen.

----------


## sebastin

Todellinen ihmesiirtäjä ja kantakaupunginosista toiseen liikuttaja olisi Pisaran Pisara  :Wink:

----------


## sebastin

Pisara pitäisi olla maan alla pasilassa, jäisi ne siltarakennelmat eläintarhalta rakentamatta.
Ja matkustajat voisivat ajaa täyden lenkin kantakapungin ympäri, eikä tarvitsisis vaihtaa pasilassa.
Sehän on kuin Kolmonen Eläintarhalla, jos pitää vaihtaa. Tosin jakelee lähöt paremmin, mutta ei pisarasta kantakaupunkilaiset hyödy, vaan on käyettävä epämääräistä 2/3.

Tuleeko Pisarasta kätevä Hakaniemi-Töölö(ntori) yhteys? Yhteys Pasilaan se on tietysti nopea kantakaupunilaisille, mutta ei pasilan kautta. Ellei Pisaraa laiteta maan alle pasilassa.

HKLkö se on joka ympyrämetron rakentaa?

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja matkustajat voisivat ajaa täyden lenkin kantakapungin ympäri, eikä tarvitsisis vaihtaa pasilassa.
> Sehän on kuin Kolmonen Eläintarhalla, jos pitää vaihtaa.


Miksi nykyisessä suunitelmassa pitäisi vaihtaa Pasilassa? Nimittäin, ei tarvitse.

----------


## Timppak

> Eikö juuri tämä asia ole erittäin olennainen tämän ketjun kannalta? LiVin teettämässä selvityksessä toden totta kerrotaan hyvin seikkaperäisesti, että pullonkaula on Pasila, ei Helsingin ratapiha. Mun mielestä tämä on ehkä ratkaisevin Pisara-hankkeen asia, joka pitäisi ymmärtää myös niissä instansseissa, jotka asian siunaavat.


Pasila-Riihimäki välityskyvyn parantaminen hanke käynnistynee ensi vuonna. Tällöin Pasilaan rakennetaan lisäraide lisäämään pääradan kapasiteettia samoin kuin muilla hankkeen lisäyksillä lisätään kapasiteettia koko Pasila-Riihimäki välillä. Tämän jälkeen pullonkaulat siirtyvät muualle Pasilasta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksi nykyisessä suunitelmassa pitäisi vaihtaa Pasilassa? Nimittäin, ei tarvitse.


Jottei joudu odottamaan 10 minuutin sakkolenkkiä päästäkseen takaisin Pasilaan. Ja jos vaikka tulet E-junalla, et voi valita, päädytkö I, K, N, T, Z, H- vai R-junaan, vaan joudut vaihtamaan, jos linja, jolle kyseinen vaunu/yksikkö jatkaa, ei ole oikea. Pisara ei nopeuta vaihtoja Rantaradalta Pääradalle, edelleen nopein vaihtoehto on vaihtaa Pasilassa ensimmäiseen junaan, joka vie perille. Jos on vaikka tulossa E-junasta Z-junaan, pitää vaihtaa kumminkin, vaikka tekisi lenkin. Eikä esim. Keravalle kannata ajallisesti mennä E+N-yhdistelmällä, vaikkei tarvitsisikaan vaihtaa. Jos on taas menossa vaikka Rantaradan junasta Malmille, lähtee ruuhka-aikana juna keskimäärin 2,5 ja korkeintaan 5 minuutin päästä - kun taas vaihtamatta olet Pasilassa nokka oikeaan suuntaan vasta 10 minuutissa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jottei joudu odottamaan 10 minuutin sakkolenkkiä päästäkseen takaisin Pasilaan. Ja jos vaikka tulet E-junalla, et voi valita, päädytkö I, K, N, T, Z, H- vai R-junaan, vaan joudut vaihtamaan, jos linja, jolle kyseinen vaunu/yksikkö jatkaa, ei ole oikea. Pisara ei nopeuta vaihtoja Rantaradalta Pääradalle, edelleen nopein vaihtoehto on vaihtaa Pasilassa ensimmäiseen junaan, joka vie perille. Jos on vaikka tulossa E-junasta Z-junaan, pitää vaihtaa kumminkin, vaikka tekisi lenkin. Eikä esim. Keravalle kannata ajallisesti mennä E+N-yhdistelmällä, vaikkei tarvitsisikaan vaihtaa. Jos on taas menossa vaikka Rantaradan junasta Malmille, lähtee ruuhka-aikana juna keskimäärin 2,5 ja korkeintaan 5 minuutin päästä - kun taas vaihtamatta olet Pasilassa nokka oikeaan suuntaan vasta 10 minuutissa.


Tämä on totta. En kuitenkaan ymmärrä, miten tämä voitaisiin sebastinin ehdotuksessa välttää. Ei se vaihto poistu laittamalla junat aikaisemmin tunneliin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pasila-Riihimäki välityskyvyn parantaminen hanke käynnistynee ensi vuonna. Tällöin Pasilaan rakennetaan lisäraide lisäämään pääradan kapasiteettia samoin kuin muilla hankkeen lisäyksillä lisätään kapasiteettia koko Pasila-Riihimäki välillä. Tämän jälkeen pullonkaulat siirtyvät muualle Pasilasta.


Pasilan lisäraide on jo huomioitu tuossa Livin selvityksessä. On ihan totta, että sen jälkeen Pasila ei ole enää verkoston pullonkaula, mutta olennaista on hahmottaa, että lisäraiteen lisäämisen jälkeenkin kapasiteetti loppuisi ensin Pasilassa ja vasta sitten päärautatatieasemalla. (Kunhan ne tarpeelliset lisävaihteet vain rakennetaan.) Ja kun on aika helppo hahmottaa, että liikenne saa lisääntyä todella rajusti, jotta Pasilan välityskyky loppuisi, niin nykyjärjestelyt pienin kohenteluin riittävät vallan mainiosti kaukoliikenteelle pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Pisaran hyödyt tulevat vain ja ainoastaan lähiliikenteelle. Sekä pienenä plussana mahdollisuus poistaa ns. sivulaiturialueet päärautatieasemalta kokonaan, jolloin saadaan vaikkapa lisää rakennusmaata.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sekä pienenä plussana mahdollisuus poistaa ns. sivulaiturialueet päärautatieasemalta kokonaan, jolloin saadaan vaikkapa lisää rakennusmaata.


Niin. Siis Pisara lisää Helsingin kapasiteettia poistamalla Helsingin asemalta 7 raidetta?  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Niin. Siis Pisara lisää Helsingin kapasiteettia poistamalla Helsingin asemalta 7 raidetta?


Kaiken varalta: en ole siis huomannut, että kukaan olisi ehdottanut mitään tällaista. Mutta minusta tämä on aika selvä looginen johtopäätös nykytilanteesta. Jos kerta nykyisellään päärautatieasema kykenee hoitamaan kaukoliikenteen ja paikallisliikenteen kaikkine suunniteltuine laajennuksineen, niin paikallisliikenteen siirtäminen muualle tarkoittaa sitä, että päärautatieaseman kapasiteettia voidaan vähentää. Eli asema voidaan tiivistää nykyistä pienemmälle alueelle. Kahdeksan päättyvän raiteen luulisi riittävän hoitamaan kolmen pariraiteen liikenteen. Nykyisellään kaukoliikennettä tulee 1,5 pariraiteella.

Tarkemmin ajatellen tämä muuten ei ole vain vähäinen plussa, vaan potentiaalisesti isokin asia. Maailmallahan on jonkin verran toteutettu asemien yhteyteen uusia kortteleita esimerkiksi radan päälle tai tarpeettomiksi jääneiden ratapihojen paikalle. Helsingin päärautatieaseman ympäristössä puhuttaisiin hyvinkin Kalasataman uuden keskuksen kokoisesta alueesta koko valtakunnan keskeisimmällä sijainnilla. Tietysti muitakin mahdollisuuksia on, kuin valtaisia gryndaushanke, kuten vaikkapa puistokansi/silta, joka yhdistäisi Töölönlahden ja Kaisaniemen puiston.

----------


## j-lu

En muista onko Pisaran selvityksissä ja suunnitelmissa otettu asiaan kantaa, mutta muistelisin suhteellisen arvovaltaisen tahon todenneen, että sivuraiteita ei poistettaisi vaikka Pisara tulisi, vaan ne jäisivät varalle. Siinä ei tietenkään ole mitään järkeä ja onkin täysin mahdollista, että yksi keskeisiä, mutta julkilausumattomia syitä Pisaralle on saada kaavoitetuksi erittäin hyvähintaisia tontteja.

----------


## Compact

> En muista onko Pisaran selvityksissä ja suunnitelmissa otettu asiaan kantaa, mutta muistelisin suhteellisen arvovaltaisen tahon todenneen, että sivuraiteita ei poistettaisi vaikka Pisara tulisi, vaan ne jäisivät varalle. Siinä ei tietenkään ole mitään järkeä ja onkin täysin mahdollista, että yksi keskeisiä, mutta julkilausumattomia syitä Pisaralle on saada kaavoitetuksi erittäin hyvähintaisia tontteja.


Jos ne "turhat" raiteet olisivat Kaisaniemen puiston puoleiset 1-3, niin ei siihen tilalle mitään pysty rakentamaan.

Jos ne "turhat" raiteet olisivat Töölön puoleiset 12-19, niin ei siihenkään mitään järkevää pysty rakentamaan. Nyt on jo raiteessa 19 lähes kiinni rivi uusia rakennuksia ja ne kaikki ovat puskimestaan kiinni "hotellissa".

----------


## Antero Alku

> En muista onko Pisaran selvityksissä ja suunnitelmissa otettu asiaan kantaa, mutta muistelisin suhteellisen arvovaltaisen tahon todenneen, että sivuraiteita ei poistettaisi vaikka Pisara tulisi, vaan ne jäisivät varalle.


On otettu kantaa. Selvityksissä on todettu, että raiteet tarvitaan vararaiteiksi Pisarassa sattuvan liikennehäiriön vuoksi.

Ja tämä on minusta täysin ymmärrettävä ja pätevä perustelu. Kun Pisara on liian kallis hyötyihinsä nähden jo nyt, kustannuksia ei haluta lisätä rakenteilla, joilla Pisaraan tehtäisiin häiriönsietoa. Käytännössä Pisarasta pitäisi tehdä 3-raiteinen tai vähintään asemien yhteydessä tulisi olla sivuun ajamisen mahdollisuus.

Kun Pisarassa kiertäisi koko lähijunaliikenne, on kuitenkin liian suuri haitta, että yksi vikaantuva juna pysäyttää seudun paikallisjunat kokonaan. Tälle on oltava poikkeustilanteen ratkaisu, ja käytännössä vaihtoehdot ovat joko kääntää junat Pasilan eteläpuolella tai ajaa Helsinkiin. Helsinkiin ajaminen edellyttää, että siellä on raiteet, sillä kaukoliikenteen sekaan ei sovi. Tai pikemmin niin päin, että lähijunaliikenne, joka ajaa minimivuoroväliä, on mahdollista kääntää vain sellaisilla raiteilla, joilla ei ole mitään muuta kuormaa.

Jos vararaiteiksi jäävien raiteiden maa-ala olisi gryndattavissa, se olisi varmasti jo aikoja sitten laskettu Pisaran hyödyiksi. Epävarmana ja vaikeana hyötynä sekin olisi monin verroin uskottavampi keino vakuuttaa Pisaran kannattavuutta kuin väite siitä, että Pisaran vaihtoehto on lähiliikenteen pääteasema Pasilassa. Helsingin kaavoituksessa ei sille ole tilaa, mutta sillekin voi laskea hinnan vastaavalla tavalla. Eli tonttimaan ja rakennusoikeuden menetyksenä.

En pidä Pasilan pääteasemaa millään mitalla järkevänä millekään junille, mutta olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että kyllä siellä olisi tilaa muutaman raiteen pääteasemalle menettämättä mitään rakennusoikeuksia. Sillä aiotaanhan Pasilassa tuhlata maata hehtaarikaupalla aseman viereiseen kaupunkimotariin, jonka päällä on hyvin tilaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On otettu kantaa. Selvityksissä on todettu, että raiteet tarvitaan vararaiteiksi Pisarassa sattuvan liikennehäiriön vuoksi.
> 
> Ja tämä on minusta täysin ymmärrettävä ja pätevä perustelu. Kun Pisara on liian kallis hyötyihinsä nähden jo nyt, kustannuksia ei haluta lisätä rakenteilla, joilla Pisaraan tehtäisiin häiriönsietoa. Käytännössä Pisarasta pitäisi tehdä 3-raiteinen tai vähintään asemien yhteydessä tulisi olla sivuun ajamisen mahdollisuus.
> 
> Kun Pisarassa kiertäisi koko lähijunaliikenne, on kuitenkin liian suuri haitta, että yksi vikaantuva juna pysäyttää seudun paikallisjunat kokonaan. Tälle on oltava poikkeustilanteen ratkaisu, ja käytännössä vaihtoehdot ovat joko kääntää junat Pasilan eteläpuolella tai ajaa Helsinkiin. Helsinkiin ajaminen edellyttää, että siellä on raiteet, sillä kaukoliikenteen sekaan ei sovi. Tai pikemmin niin päin, että lähijunaliikenne, joka ajaa minimivuoroväliä, on mahdollista kääntää vain sellaisilla raiteilla, joilla ei ole mitään muuta kuormaa.


Eikö kukaan ole hiffannut, että häiriötilanteessa pisaraa voi ajaa 1-raiteisena ja 1-suuntaisena?

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Eikö kukaan ole hiffannut, että häiriötilanteessa pisaraa voi ajaa 1-raiteisena ja 1-suuntaisena?


Tämäkin on jo jauhettu foorumilla pariin kertaan. Yksisuuntainen liikenne edellyttäisi sitä, että normaalia suuntaansa vastaan ajavat junat ylittävät Pasilassa koko ratapihan puolelta toisella vaihdekujien läpi. Lähiliikenteen vuorotiheydellä semmoinen tukkisi koko systeemin. Pasilaan tarvittaisiin silta ratapihan yli ennen kuin tuo olisi käyttökelpoinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämäkin on jo jauhettu foorumilla pariin kertaan. Yksisuuntainen liikenne edellyttäisi sitä, että normaalia suuntaansa vastaan ajavat junat ylittävät Pasilassa koko ratapihan puolelta toisella vaihdekujien läpi. Lähiliikenteen vuorotiheydellä semmoinen tukkisi koko systeemin. Pasilaan tarvittaisiin silta ratapihan yli ennen kuin tuo olisi käyttökelpoinen vaihtoehto.


No ei olla jauhettu, ja toiseksi riittäisi että "väärän suunnan" junat jäisivät Pasilaan ja matkustajat vaihtaisivat niistä sellaiseen junaan jolla pääsee Pisaran asemille. Toki tungosta olisi pikkasen mutta parempi sekin vaihtoehto kuin että ei pääsisi ollenkaan perille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> No ei olla jauhettu


Kyllä muuten ollaan, ja pitkään. Yritän etsiä ketjun.




> ja toiseksi riittäisi että "väärän suunnan" junat jäisivät Pasilaan ja matkustajat vaihtaisivat niistä sellaiseen junaan jolla pääsee Pisaran asemille.


Minne ajattelit, että nuo Pasilaan jäävät junat menevät päätepysäkiltään? Kalusto pitäisi saada takaisin kiertoon kaupunkiraiteille, mikä tarkoittaa ratapihan ylittämistä tavalla tai toisella siihen suuntaan, johon yksiraiteinen Pisara ei toimi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minne ajattelit, että nuo Pasilaan jäävät junat menevät päätepysäkiltään? Kalusto pitäisi saada takaisin kiertoon kaupunkiraiteille, mikä tarkoittaa ratapihan ylittämistä tavalla tai toisella siihen suuntaan, johon yksiraiteinen Pisara ei toimi.


Vaihtavat kulkusuunta ja ajavat sinne minne niiden oli tarkoitus mennä mutta jättävät pisara-lenkin pois. Tarvittaessa niitä voidaan ajaa (tyhjinä)  vähän matkaa keskustaan päin jollakin huoltoraiteista ja parkkeerata ne sinne, pahimmassa tapauksessa Linnunlaululle asti ja purkaa pino yksitellen. Koska kalusto on yhtenäistä (sm5 ) niin ei ole niin nuukaa että juuri alkuperäine juna menee alkuperäiseen määränpäähän, kunhan joku juna menee.  

Jos häiriö pisara-tunnelissa johtuu vain jostain sähkö tai junaviasta, se harvemmin kestää yli tunnin eli hirveätä pinoa ei kertyisi junista kumminkaan.  Jos pitempiaikainen häiriö niin silloin pitää olla selkeä varasuunitelma mutta sellaisiahan on nytkin, eli vuoroja jätetään ajamatta jne.

Eli ei ole mitään avaruustiedettä :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Vaihtavat kulkusuunta ja ajavat sinne minne niiden oli tarkoitus mennä mutta jättävät pisara-lenkin pois.


Edelleen, jos Pisarassa kulkee liikenne vain yhteen suuntaan, niin nettovaikutus on, että kalustoa kasaantuu ratapihan yhdelle puolelle, jos ei ole jotain kautta liikennettä toiseen suuntaan. Tunnin mittainen häiriö silloin tällöin ei tietysti ole kovin iso juttu, missään Helsingin seudun systeemissä.




> Tarvittaessa niitä voidaan ajaa (tyhjinä)  vähän matkaa keskustaan päin jollakin huoltoraiteista ja parkkeerata ne sinne, pahimmassa tapauksessa Linnunlaululle asti ja purkaa pino yksitellen.


Ts. nykyiset raiteet tarvitaan varalle, mikä oli Anteron toteamus tuossa edellä. Ei ole rakettitiedettä ei.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli ei ole mitään avaruustiedettä


Ei olekaan, vaan maanpintatiedettä, jossa ei niin helposti siirrellä kulkuneuvoja toisen toiselle puolelle. Sinne Pisaraan on suunniteltu laitettavaksi nykyisten kaupunkiraiteiden junat. Ne raiteet kulkevat äärimmäisinä reunoilla Pasilassa. Riippumatta siitä, halutaanko tukkeutunut Pisara ohittaa Pasilan eteläpuolisilla vai pohjoispuolisilla vaihdejärjestelyillä, täytyy niiden ylittää *kaikki* kaukoliikenneraiteet.

----------


## petteri

> Jos ne "turhat" raiteet olisivat Kaisaniemen puiston puoleiset 1-3, niin ei siihen tilalle mitään pysty rakentamaan.


Tuossa kohdassa on kyllä tilaa ihan riittävästi yhdelle korttelille, kun Kaisaniemen kenttää ja tietä samalla vähän säädetään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Edelleen, jos Pisarassa kulkee liikenne vain yhteen suuntaan, niin nettovaikutus on, että kalustoa kasaantuu ratapihan yhdelle puolelle, jos ei ole jotain kautta liikennettä toiseen suuntaan. Tunnin mittainen häiriö silloin tällöin ei tietysti ole kovin iso juttu, missään Helsingin seudun systeemissä.


Huoltoraiteet jonne ylimääräiset rungot ohjattaisiin eivät ole jommallakummalla puolella vaan keskellä. (ks vastaus alinna)




> Ts. nykyiset raiteet tarvitaan varalle, mikä oli Anteron toteamus tuossa edellä. Ei ole rakettitiedettä ei.


Niin huoltoraiteita tarvitaan mutta kaikkia laituriraiteita Helsingin pääasemalla ei enää. Se on siten sen ajan murhe mitä niillä tehdään, mutta ei ole mikään syy olla rakentamatta Pisaraa.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:22 ----------




> Ei olekaan, vaan maanpintatiedettä, jossa ei niin helposti siirrellä kulkuneuvoja toisen toiselle puolelle. Sinne Pisaraan on suunniteltu laitettavaksi nykyisten kaupunkiraiteiden junat. Ne raiteet kulkevat äärimmäisinä reunoilla Pasilassa. Riippumatta siitä, halutaanko tukkeutunut Pisara ohittaa Pasilan eteläpuolisilla vai pohjoispuolisilla vaihdejärjestelyillä, täytyy niiden ylittää *kaikki* kaukoliikenneraiteet.


Jos Pisaran toine raide on suljettu ja sinne voidaan ohjata junia vain yhteen suuntaan, niin sille ohjataan vain ne junat jotka normaalisti ajaisivat sitä suuntaa. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan ajetavat junat kerätään peräkkäiseen jonoon Linnunlaululle päin johtaville huoltoraiteille jotka ovat *keskellä*, ei reunoilla. Sieltä ne ohjataan sitten sinne minne tarvitaan, raiteiden ylityksiä tulee siten mahdollisimman vähän. Kaukoliikenne ehkä joutuu vähän myöhästelemään sen takia jos saatot ilmalasta joutuvat käyttämään muita raiteita kuin vakituisia huoltoraiteita, mutta kaukojunien lähtöjä on muutenkin vähemmän kuin lähijunien, ja yhä suurempi osa niistä on ohjausvaunullisia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Tämäkin on jo jauhettu foorumilla pariin kertaan. Yksisuuntainen liikenne edellyttäisi sitä, että normaalia suuntaansa vastaan ajavat junat ylittävät Pasilassa koko ratapihan puolelta toisella vaihdekujien läpi. Lähiliikenteen vuorotiheydellä semmoinen tukkisi koko systeemin. Pasilaan tarvittaisiin silta ratapihan yli ennen kuin tuo olisi käyttökelpoinen vaihtoehto.


Tai sitten Pisaran pitäisi olla maan alla jo Pasilassa, niin kuin sen pitäisi muutenkin olla. Ripeyttäisi vaihtoakin pääradalta rantaradalle ja päinvastoin, jos ei tarvitsisi kuin kävellä laiturin poikki. Helppo vaihto loisi kysyntääkin eri mittakaavassa kuin nyt on laskettu.

Edit. Pisara on valmistuttuaan luultavasti malliesimerkki siitä, miten hyväkin idea onnistutaan tyrimään perusteellisesti, kun ei osata laskea hyötyjä ja kustannuksia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ongelmia ei tarvitse keksimällä keksiä. Minä en ymmärrä, miksi Pisaralla taikka kaupunkiradoilla yleensä ei voitaisi toimia kuten metrossa. Häiriötilanteita varten tehdään riittävästi puolenvaihtopaikkoja ja rata tarvittaessa pätkäistään ongelmakohdan kummaltakin puolelta poikki. Pätkäisykohdat toimivat väliaikaisina pääteasemina. Mitä muuten tehdään Lentokenttäradalla, jos siellä tapahtuu häiriötilanne?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tai sitten Pisaran pitäisi olla maan alla jo Pasilassa, niin kuin sen pitäisi muutenkin olla.


Jos Pisara olisi maan alla jo Pasilassa, häiriöitä sietämätöntä tunnelia olisi pidempi matka ja siten häiriöriski suurempi.




> Minä en ymmärrä, miksi Pisaralla taikka kaupunkiradoilla yleensä ei voitaisi toimia kuten metrossa.


Tätä pitäisi varmaan kysyä niiltä Pisaran suunnittelijoilta, jotka ovat päätyneet siihen, että nykyiset lähijunien laituriraiteet tarvitaan varalle. Mutta koitan arvata.  :Smile: 

Käsittääkseni Pisaran heikko häiriönsieto johtuu yksinkertaisesti säästämisestä, mutta se voi johtua osin myös ratageometriasta. Jos metroon verrataan, niin Pisara poikkeaa metrosta siten, että Pisara ei ole vain osa 2-raiteista rataa, jota junat ajavat edestakaisin. Pisara on yhteinen osuus yhdelle ympyräradalle ja yhdelle U-muotoiselle radalle. Kumpikin on osa yleistä rataverkkoa, jonka kanssa on myös riippuvuuksia. Ainakin varikkoliikenne.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jos Pisaran toine raide on suljettu ja sinne voidaan ohjata junia vain yhteen suuntaan, niin sille ohjataan vain ne junat jotka normaalisti ajaisivat sitä suuntaa. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan ajetavat junat kerätään peräkkäiseen jonoon Linnunlaululle päin johtaville huoltoraiteille jotka ovat *keskellä*, ei reunoilla. Sieltä ne ohjataan sitten sinne minne tarvitaan, raiteiden ylityksiä tulee siten mahdollisimman vähän.


Mutta ensin ne ongelmajunat on ajettava sinne keskelle yksien kaukoliikenneraiteiden yli, ja sen jälkeen sinne minne tarvitaan, toisten kaukoliikenneraiteiden yli. Kaupunkiradat ovat reunimmaisina, joten koko ratapiha on ylitettävä joka tapauksessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta ensin ne ongelmajunat on ajettava sinne keskelle yksien kaukoliikenneraiteiden yli, ja sen jälkeen sinne minne tarvitaan, toisten kaukoliikenneraiteiden yli. Kaupunkiradat ovat reunimmaisina, joten koko ratapiha on ylitettävä joka tapauksessa.


Joo muta koko operatiota ei tarvitse tehdä yhdellä kertaa vaan vaiheittain jolloin kaukojunille jää enemmän aikaa päästä ohi. 

Jotenkin tuntuu siltä että ne jotka täällä melkein työkseen arvostelevat Pisaraa eivät taida kaupunkiratojen lähijunilla juuri matkustaa. Luuletteko että se tuntuu hauskalta yrittää ehtiä ostoskassien kanssa junaan joka on pysäköity siipirakennusten takaisille raiteille kahden muun junarungon taakse, ja nähdä junasta vain perävalot? 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jotenkin tuntuu siltä että ne jotka täällä melkein työkseen arvostelevat Pisaraa eivät taida kaupunkiratojen lähijunilla juuri matkustaa. Luuletteko että se tuntuu hauskalta yrittää ehtiä ostoskassien kanssa junaan joka on pysäköity siipirakennusten takaisille raiteille kahden muun junarungon taakse, ja nähdä junasta vain perävalot?


No ei varmasti ole hauskaa, mutta suhteellisuudentajusta olisi etua. Onko haitasta eroon pääseminen miljardin arvoista, varsinkin kun kävelyyn käytetty aika vaihtuu liukuportaissa seisottuun aikaan? Paljon halvemmalla rakentaisi vaikka liukukäytävän laitureille. Tai muuttaisi liikennöintikäytäntöä niin että junia ei makuuteta peräkkäin laiturissa.

Ylipäänsä pisaran kannatuksessa näyttää olevan kyseessä virheellinen logiikka:

1) Jotain on tehtävä.
2) Tämä on jotain.
3) Siksi meidän on tehtävä se.

Sama logiikka kuin: Kaikilla koirilla on neljä jalkaa. Minun kissallani on neljä jalkaa. Siksi minun kissani on koira.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No ei varmasti ole hauskaa, mutta suhteellisuudentajusta olisi etua. Onko haitasta eroon pääseminen miljardin arvoista, varsinkin kun kävelyyn käytetty aika vaihtuu liukuportaissa seisottuun aikaan? Paljon halvemmalla rakentaisi vaikka liukukäytävän laitureille. Tai muuttaisi liikennöintikäytäntöä niin että junia ei makuuteta peräkkäin laiturissa.
> 
> Ylipäänsä pisaran kannatuksessa näyttää olevan kyseessä virheellinen logiikka:
> 
> 1) Jotain on tehtävä.
> 2) Tämä on jotain.
> 3) Siksi meidän on tehtävä se.
> 
> Sama logiikka kuin: Kaikilla koirilla on neljä jalkaa. Minun kissallani on neljä jalkaa. Siksi minun kissani on koira.


Kyllä, mutta Pisara ratkaisee muitakin ongelmia kuin sen että junalle pääseminen keskustassa nyt on vaikeaa. 

Liukukäytävä toimisi vain sisätiloissa ja sellaiselle ei ole tilaa, koska Elielinaukion parkkihalli on tiellä, ja  hallin omistaja päättää yksin mitä sille tapahtuu.

Junia seisotetaan laitureilla koska ylimääräisten junarunkojen sahaaminen Ilmalaan ja takaisin olisi aikaavievää ja resursseja kuluttavaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos Pisaran toine raide on suljettu ja sinne voidaan ohjata junia vain yhteen suuntaan, niin sille ohjataan vain ne junat jotka normaalisti ajaisivat sitä suuntaa. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan ajetavat junat kerätään peräkkäiseen jonoon Linnunlaululle päin johtaville huoltoraiteille jotka ovat *keskellä*, ei reunoilla. Sieltä ne ohjataan sitten sinne minne tarvitaan, raiteiden ylityksiä tulee siten mahdollisimman vähän. Kaukoliikenne ehkä joutuu vähän myöhästelemään sen takia jos saatot ilmalasta joutuvat käyttämään muita raiteita kuin vakituisia huoltoraiteita, mutta kaukojunien lähtöjä on muutenkin vähemmän kuin lähijunien, ja yhä suurempi osa niistä on ohjausvaunullisia. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei kai sitä noin vaikeasti tarvitse tehdä. Ajetaan poikkeusryhmän junat kylmästi Helsingin päärautatieasemalle, mistä ne vaan sitten palaavatkin toiseen suuntaan. Olen itse nähnyt Vantaankosken junan lähteneen poikkeustilanteessa esimerkiksi raiteelta 5. 

Jatkuvaksi käytännöksi en tätä suosittele, mutta poikkeustilanteet ovatkin poikkeustilanteita. Tietenkin näin liikennöiminen aiheuttaa haittaa kauko- ja huoltoraiteiden liikenteelle, mutta niillä raiteilla junatiheys on joitakin ruuhkatilanteita lukuun ottamatta paljon vähäisempi kuin kaupunkiradoilla.

----------


## Kani

> Ylipäänsä pisaran kannatuksessa näyttää olevan kyseessä virheellinen logiikka:
> 
> 1) Jotain on tehtävä.
> 2) Tämä on jotain.
> 3) Siksi meidän on tehtävä se.


Tämä näyttää olevan toimintaperiaate kaikissa isommissa infrahankkeissa. Demokratian ja faktojen pohjalta päätetään vain pienempiä asioita, jotka eivät isoja poikia kiinnosta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Joo muta koko operatiota ei tarvitse tehdä yhdellä kertaa vaan vaiheittain jolloin kaukojunille jää enemmän aikaa päästä ohi.


Ei sitä aikaa jää yhtään sen enempää, vaikka lähijuna pysähtyisi välillä sata kertaa. Jos Linnunlaulussa tosiaan on kapasiteettia tuolla tavalla sinkoilla, uskon entistä vähemmän Pisaran tarpeellisuuteen.




> Jotenkin tuntuu siltä että ne jotka täällä melkein työkseen arvostelevat Pisaraa eivät taida kaupunkiratojen lähijunilla juuri matkustaa. Luuletteko että se tuntuu hauskalta yrittää ehtiä ostoskassien kanssa junaan joka on pysäköity siipirakennusten takaisille raiteille kahden muun junarungon taakse, ja nähdä junasta vain perävalot? 
> 
> t. Rainer


En tiedä ketä vihjailullasi tarkoitat, mutta kyllä minä matkustan niillä säännöllisesti. Yleensä tosin ehdin kyytiinkin, kun katson aikataulunäyttöjä asemalla ja säädän kävelyni sen mukaan. Ei minustakaan ole erityisen hauskaa kävellä "puolimatkaan Pasilaan", mutta täytyy muistaa, ettei Pisaran keskusta-asema olisi asemahallista katsoen yhtään likempänä - sen verran syvällä se on, että tulee pitkä matka viistoon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei sitä aikaa jää yhtään sen enempää, vaikka lähijuna pysähtyisi välillä sata kertaa. Jos Linnunlaulussa tosiaan on kapasiteettia tuolla tavalla sinkoilla, uskon entistä vähemmän Pisaran tarpeellisuuteen.


Niin, Linnunlaulussa riittää mainiosti kapasiteettia kun säännölliset kaupunkiratajunat saadaan sieltä pois. 




> En tiedä ketä vihjailullasi tarkoitat, mutta kyllä minä matkustan niillä säännöllisesti. Yleensä tosin ehdin kyytiinkin, kun katson aikataulunäyttöjä asemalla ja säädän kävelyni sen mukaan. Ei minustakaan ole erityisen hauskaa kävellä "puolimatkaan Pasilaan", mutta täytyy muistaa, ettei Pisaran keskusta-asema olisi asemahallista katsoen yhtään likempänä - sen verran syvällä se on, että tulee pitkä matka viistoon.


On se hiukan eri juttu seistä liukuportaissa kuin juosta 400 m aitoja ja asemahalli on harvalla varsinainen matkan kohde Helsingissä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Niin, Linnunlaulussa riittää mainiosti kapasiteettia kun säännölliset kaupunkiratajunat saadaan sieltä pois.


Siellä siis riittää kaupunkijunien poistumisen jälkeen kapasiteettia siihenkin, että puolet kaupunkijunista ylittää koko ratapihan? Miksei sitä siis nyt (ja jatkossa) riitä siihen, ettei yksikään ylitä?




> On se hiukan eri juttu seistä liukuportaissa kuin juosta 400 m aitoja ja asemahalli on harvalla varsinainen matkan kohde Helsingissä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Pisaran keskusta-asema lienee varsinainen matkan kohde vielä harvemmalle. Matkakohteissa muualla keskustassa ei ole suurta eroa, kummalle asemalle on matkalla. Olisi eri asia, jos Pisaran keskusta-asemaa suunniteltaisiin etelämmäs. Ja jos eroksi tosiaan jää liukuportaat vs. juoksu (voi sen kävelläkin), niin luulisin, että liukutasot Kaivokadulta molemmille kaupunkijuna-asemille tulisivat hiukan halvemmiksi kuin pisara.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin, Linnunlaulussa riittää mainiosti kapasiteettia kun säännölliset kaupunkiratajunat saadaan sieltä pois.


???

Itsehän puhut poikkeusjärjestelyistä silloin kun pisara on (osittain) poissa käytöstä. Ei silloin ole ylimääräistä kapasiteettia. Tai jos on niin ei varmaan pisaraakaan tarvita.

Ei voi sekä syödä että säästää kakkua samaan aikaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> ???
> 
> Itsehän puhut poikkeusjärjestelyistä silloin kun pisara on (osittain) poissa käytöstä. Ei silloin ole ylimääräistä kapasiteettia. Tai jos on niin ei varmaan pisaraakaan tarvita.


Silloin jos vain toinen raide Pisarassa on käytössä tarvitaan paikka jonne *puolet* junista pysäköidään väliaikaisesti, eli siihen riittää mainiosti Linnulaulun raiteet täydennettynä pääaseman laitutiraiteilla jos tarvii (vrt nimim Rattivaunun vastaus). 

Mutta jos Pisaran molemmat raiteet on poissa käytöstä joudutaan turvautumaan raskaampiin poikkeusjärjestelyihin kuten että joka toinen juna jätetään kokonaan ajamatta että saataisiin ne mahtumaan Helsingin ratapihalle ja purkamaan matkustajat. Sellaistahan sattuu nytkin aika usein, että joka toinen junavuoro jätetään syystä tai toisesta ajamatta, mutta epäilen että pisaran totaalikatkot ovat niin harvinaisia että harvoin joudutaan sellaiseen. 

Jos jostain muusta kuin Pisarasta johtuvasta syystä joudutaan jättää joka toinen juna ajamatta niin silloin ne jotka ajetaan ajetaan normaaliin tapaan Pisaran kautta mutta harvennetuin vuorovälein.

Te yritätte nyt väkisin etsiä ongelmia Pisarasta. Fakta on nykytilanteessa se että jos Linnunlaulussa lumi on pakkautunut pyryyssä niin että vaihteet eivät käänny, ei yksikään juna aja perille päärautatieasemalle ja matkustajille jää vaihtoehdoksi istua junassa tuntikaupalla jossain Helsinginkadun kohdalla tai jos hoksaavat, jäädä junasta Pasilassa ja raahautua keskikaupungille joko kävellen tai odottamalla raitiovaunua joista suurin osa ajaa ohi "Täynnä - Fullsatt" kilpi palaen.  Pisaran ollessa käytössä junamatkustajat pääsisivät tunnelin suojassa sinne minne ovat menossa. Tämä on nyt yksi esimerkki jossa Pisara päihitää menne tullen nykyjärjestelyt. 

Toinen esimerkki on Stadionin seudun suurten yleisötapahtumien kuljetus tai tapaukset jolloin Mannerheimiintien joukkoliikenne on suljettu jonkun tapahtuman vuoksi.Kun muu liikenne seisoo tai ei vedä, niin Pisara kulkee.Mutta nämä nyt ei ole ainoita syitä rakentaa se vaan normaalin keskustaan suuntautuvan ja keskustan sisäisen työmatkaliikenteen ja asiuointiliikenteen hoitaminen. 


t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Mun mielestä sekä Pisaraa vastaan että puolesta argumentoiminen jollain muutaman kerran vuodessa tapahtuvilla poikkeustilanteilla on sössötystä, josta kukaan ei kostu mitään. On sitten kyse lumipyrystä tai junan hajoamisesta tunneliin. Pisaran kannattavuuden ratkaisee lopulta se, miten se toimii normaalitilanteessa. Poikkeustilanteessa voidaan kaikki junat pysäyttää seuraavalle asemalle, pysäyttää liikkenne - ei tarvita puolta tusinaa vararaidetta Pasilasta etelään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mun mielestä sekä Pisaraa vastaan että puolesta argumentoiminen jollain muutaman kerran vuodessa tapahtuvilla poikkeustilanteilla on sössötystä, josta kukaan ei kostu mitään. On sitten kyse lumipyrystä tai junan hajoamisesta tunneliin. Pisaran kannattavuuden ratkaisee lopulta se, miten se toimii normaalitilanteessa. Poikkeustilanteessa voidaan kaikki junat pysäyttää seuraavalle asemalle, pysäyttää liikkenne - ei tarvita puolta tusinaa vararaidetta Pasilasta etelään.


Niin, sitä mitä minä nyt yritin todistaa epäillysten sattelemana on että Pisaran avulla pystytään poikkeustilanteitakin hanskaamaan paremmin kuin nykyradoilla. Mutta se ei ole tärkein syy  vaan normaaliliikenne ja sen ruuhkista johtuvat vaihtelut sekä matkustajien palvelu ylipäätään.  Kaikenlaiset liukumatot Helsingin kaduilla ja niiden alla - ne voidaan unohtaa koska sellaisia ei kukaan tule rakentamaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaikenlaiset liukumatot Helsingin kaduilla ja niiden alla - ne voidaan unohtaa koska sellaisia ei kukaan tule rakentamaan.


Mistä päästään takaisin keskustelun alkuun: on omituista että kaikki suhteellisen edulliset täsmäratkaisut ärsyttäviin pikkuongelmiin ovat aina epärealistisia, mutta miljardin käyttäminen samojen ongelmien osittaiseen/kehnoon ratkaisemiseen on mitä suurinta realismia...

On muuten ihan omaa kuvitelmaasi että olisin puhunut maanalaisista liukukäytävistä. Jätin tuon tarkoituksella tarkentamatta, ja lankesit rakentamaan siitä oman olkiukkosi. Jos kävelymatka esim. Holiday Innin takana oleville rantaradan lähiliikennelaitureille on liian pitkä, mikäänhän ei teknisesti ottaen esim. estä kattamasta aseman lännenpuoleisen oviaukon vieressä olevaa aukiota (ei-paikkakuntalaisena en muista sen nimeä) kevyellä lasikatteella ja rakentamasta näin syntyvän uuden hallin keskelle liukuhihnoja samaan tyyliin kuin usein lentoasemilla näkee. Kyllähän se nopeuttaisi junille pääsyä. Jos tuo siis on aito ongelma ylipäänsä. Teknisesti ottaen olisi myös mahdollista sijoittaa itse laiturin keskelle yksi vaihtuvasuuntainen liukuhihna, jolla nopeuttaisi pääsyä sen kauimmaksi parkkeeratun rungon luokse. Jos siis tuo on ongelma sekään eikä muutoin ratkaistavissa. Ja ennen kuin kukaan ehtii viisastella: tällaiset liukukäytävät/-hihnat on tyypillisesti pätkitty sellaisiin pituuksiin että pätkien välistä pääsee kohtuudella siirtymään liukukäytävän toiselle puolelle. Tai nousemaan kyytiin / jäämään kyydistä kesken matkaa.

En minä tosissani tuollaista ehdota, kun en usko että ongelma on oikeasti niin paha. Mutta jos olisi niin se voitaisiin taatusti ratkaista halvemmalla tavalla kuin miljardin tunnelijunaradalla, joka kuitenkin aiheuttaa omat lisäongelmansa.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos kävelymatka esim. Holiday Innin takana oleville rantaradan lähiliikennelaitureille on liian pitkä, mikäänhän ei teknisesti ottaen esim. estä kattamasta aseman lännenpuoleisen oviaukon vieressä olevaa aukiota (ei-paikkakuntalaisena en muista sen nimeä) kevyellä lasikatteella ja rakentamasta näin syntyvän uuden hallin keskelle liukuhihnoja samaan tyyliin kuin usein lentoasemilla näkee.


Tai sitten voisi yksin tein jatkaa läntisimmät kolme raidetta Elielinaukiolle ja rakentaa siihen katettua laituritilaa. Hotelli on niin ruma, että sen voi pistää uusiksi tai ainakin purkaa respan ja ravintelin alta pois.

----------


## Antero Alku

Pisaralle on tekeillä uusi hankearviointi, valmistunee noin kuukauden kuluttua. Siinä ei enää verrata Pisaran rakentamista siihen, että jos ei tehdä Pisaraa, tehdään lähijuna-asema Pasilaan. Mikäli oikein tulkitsin, Pisaran tekemistä verrataan siihen, että joka tapauksessa tehdään Helsingin ratapihan parannusjärjestelyt.

Tästä kertoi keskiviikkona Väylät ja liikenne -päivillä LiVi:n virkamies Anton Goebel.

Odotan mielenkiinnolla, päivitetäänkö sitten myös Pisarasta tehty laajempien vaikutusten arviointi (LiVi 11-2012). 
Pisaran tarkoitukseksi on yleissuunnitelmassa vuonna 2011 sanottu _junaliikenteen palvelukyvyn, kapasiteetin ja toimintavarmuuden lisääminen_. Kapasiteettia Pisara ei lisää, toimintavarmuuden kanssa voi olla jopa päinvastoin. Palvelukykyyn kuuluu lähijunaliikenteen vaihdottomien pääteasemien määrän lisääntyminen, eli tässä saamme sitten nähdä laskelmia matka-ajasta rahaksi muutettuna. Aiempien selvitysten perusteella nämä vaikutukset eivät taida riittää miljardin hintaluokassa olevan investoinnin perusteluksi. Siksi olisi kiintoisaa, että laajemmat vaikutukset arvioitaisiin myös uudelleen.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

Jos Suomessa kannattaa tunnelia johonkin kaivaa, se on Helsingin kantakaupungin alle. Pisarasta saa varmasti kannattavan, kunhan se linjataan järkevästi ja asemia rakennetaan riittävästi. Toinen vaihtoehto on kaivaa metroa välille Sörnäinen - Pasila - Töölö - Etelä-Helsinki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Palvelukykyyn kuuluu lähijunaliikenteen vaihdottomien pääteasemien määrän lisääntyminen, eli tässä saamme sitten nähdä laskelmia matka-ajasta rahaksi muutettuna. Aiempien selvitysten perusteella nämä vaikutukset eivät taida riittää miljardin hintaluokassa olevan investoinnin perusteluksi. Siksi olisi kiintoisaa, että laajemmat vaikutukset arvioitaisiin myös uudelleen.


Työmatka-aikojen muutosten arvon lisäksi pitää laskea koko kantakaupungin ja sen kaupallisten palvelujen houkuttelevuuden arvoa verrattuna lähiöiden kaupallisiin palveluihin ja mitä voi menettää jos niiden saavutettavuus lähiöiden palveluihin verrattuna on huonompi. Lähiöasukkailla on aina mahdollisuus käyttää omia kauppakeskuksia jos kulkeminen Helsingin keskustaan on liian hankalaa eikä houkuttee, ja sen he tulevat tekemään. Autoilla päasiassa liikuvat tietävät sen jo ja kohta tietävät myös junalla liikkuvat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Työmatka-aikojen muutosten arvon lisäksi pitää laskea koko kantakaupungin ja sen kaupallisten palvelujen houkuttelevuuden arvoa verrattuna lähiöiden kaupallisiin palveluihin ja mitä voi menettää jos niiden saavutettavuus lähiöiden palveluihin verrattuna on huonompi.


Matka-ajan raha-arvoon perustuvassa laskelmassa lasketaan kaikki matkat. Ei pelkästään työmatkat ja niiden lisäksi kaupoissa käynti, vaan myös kaikki muut vapaa-aikana tehtävät matkat, oopperassa käynnit mukaan lukien. Juuri tällä kuvataan houkuttelevuuden arvoa näissä laskelmissa. Eikä tätä laskutapaa muuta se, millä tavalla näihin kohteisiin matkustetaan.

Matkustamisen tapa vaikuttaa matka-ajan kautta. Laskelmissa käytetään palvelutasokertoimia. Niitä on käytetty siten, että junassa matkustettua minuuttia pidetään lyhyempänä kuin autossa tai bussissa matkustettua minuuttia. Kun taas bussimatkan minuuttia on pidetty pidempänä kuin automatkan minuuttia. Mutta tunnelissa matkustamisen minuuttia pidetään yhtä pitkänä kuin maan päällä matkustettua minuuttia  ainakin toistaiseksi.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Ihan oikeasti kuinka monta kertaa metrotunneliin ei ole voinut ajaa junia sen n. 30 vuoden käyttöiän aikana?

Ne vähäiset kerrat ovat johtuneet tiedyistä ja aiheutetuista poikkeusjärjestelyistä HKL:n puolelta.

Melko varmaa on, että kunhan Pisara saadaan rullaamaan ja kulkemaan ja se on arkipäivää, alkaa niiden varalle jätettyjen raiteiden tilalle kehitellä jotain muuta. Raiteet 1-3 on helppo poistaa ja rakentaakin sinne jotain, esm. puistotoimintaan liittyvää? Tai vaikka isohko rakennuskin. Töölönlahden puolella tarvitaan jotain innovatiivisia ratkaisuja, joita kyllä keksitään kun laitetaan insinöörit työhön.

Pisara hyödyttää rataverkon junavuorojen lisäämistä, niin taajama- kuin kaukojunaliikenteessä. Sen lisäksi Pisara hyödyttää Espoon ja Vantaan lähiöitä sekä Keravaa, ja Helsingin kantakaupungin ulkopuolisia alueita. Itse Helsingin kantakaupunkilaiset eivät juuri hyödy Pisarasta, sillä Pisaraa ei ole suunniteltu kantakaupungissa alueelta toiselle liikkumiseen. Onhan tietty että tulee Hakaniemi-Töölö -yhteys, mutta ei Pasilan kautta, ellei Pisaraa laiteta maan alle Pasilassa.

On valittava joko Pisara maan alle Pasilassa = paljon hyötyjä
Tai lentorata maan alle Pasilassa = ei juurikaan hyötyjä

Keskustassa Pisaran sijainti on ideaali, Foorumin lasikulman alla. Pisaran toisesta päästä pääsee Kampin metrikselle ja toisesta päästä kaivokadun metrikselle, sekä tottakai uloskäynnit esim. Kolmen Sepän patsaalle, josta onkin suunniteltu hienoa. Pisaran Keskustan asema palvelee keskustan ydintä erittäin hyvin.

----------


## sebastin

Pisara I vaiheen jälkeen tulee PII-vaihde, jolloin Pasilan aseman strategia pyritään hahmottamaan 50 vuoden päähän.

II-vaiheessa Pisara voi lipua maan alle Pasilassa. Ei ne Alppipuiston/Eläintarhan aukot jää käyttämättä. Pisaraa ei vaan sitten saa Meilahteen.

Kallioon Pisaralle rakennetaan Kallion kirkon lähelle mäkeen alas luolastoon kääntöraiteet. Saattaahan olla että Pisaralle tulisi silmukat jossain vaiheessa. Jolloin sitten jotkut a ja b vuorot menisivät pisarasta toiset myös silmukoista eli Alppilasta/Alppiharjusta ja / tai Meilahdesta.

Nehän on kai jotain vielä VR:n/valtion maata Teollisuuskadun-Stutenkadun sillan molemmin puolin.

Keskustan kehärata on ratkaistava. Ja Helposti sen saisi eräisillä Pisaran lisäradoilla.

----------


## sebastin

Siis Pisaran autotunneli kannattaisi avaa liuskat kaduille keskustassa sekä paikoituslatoksiin, porata toinen ajotunneli. Siis ai että tämä huoltunneli, no kai se voi olla sitä metron kanssa, mikäs siinä, luulisi että autoilijoiden tunneliajo kantakaupungissa myös paranee. Vauhtitieltä entry exit point., c'mon, ja sitte läntinen ja itäinen jatke, ja se on siinä, keskustatunneli, ja mitäs sitä turhaa Vauhtitietä tunneloimaan kun ei siellä ole mitään tunneloimisen tarvetta, ajoluiska vain.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:42 ----------

Tarvii tietty tunnelin raitiotien ali eli Eltsun jälkeen pintaan, siinä pitää olla Pasilanväylälle tunneli kun vauhtitietäkin alennetaan, niin samalla kaivaa autunnelin ja kaistat on jo risteävälle liikenteelle, siinä on ihan hyvin tilaa.

----------


## isojanis

Liikennevirasto haluaisi lykätä Pisaraa monta vuotta.  :Icon Frown: 

http://yle.fi/uutiset/liikennevirast...enelle/7624227

Mitenköhän siitä on enemmän hyötyä kun sen eteen ollaan tehty jo tutkimuksia, joista ainakin osa vanhenee 2023 mennessä. Ja lainojen korot ovat nyt suorastaan ennätysalhaalla, niin näkisin, että juuri nythän on paras aika aloittaa investoinnit.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Periaatteessa Pisara on ihan hyvä asia oikein toteutettuna. Nykyisissä suunnitelmissa on kuitenkin merkittäviä ongelmia radan pohjoispään osalta. Muutanman vuoden lykkäys antaisi aikaa korjata nämä. Rakentamisen aloittaminen vasta seuraavien vaalien (2019) jälkeen olisi järkevää. Väliaika voidaan käyttää suunnitelmien parantamiseen.
Juha

----------


## 339-DF

Minä toivon, että pisarankaltainen hanke toteutuu. Mutta nykysuunnitelman mukainen miniversio on typerä. Siispä odotan mielelläni 10 vuotta, jos pöytä on silloin puhdas ja voidaan lähteä toteuttamaan Huopalahdesta Manskun ali keskustan kautta Hakaniemeen, Alppilaan ja Pasilaan linjattua lenkkiä.

----------


## hylje

Miksi tunkea lenkkiä keskustan alitse, kun enemmän hyötyjä irtoaa yhdestä (tai kahdesta) pistosta syvemmälle Etelä-Helsinkiin? Yksi pisto voisi mennä Huopalahdesta Töölön kautta Hietalahteen, toinen Käpylästä Hakaniemen kautta Kauppatorille. 

Näitä voisi tehdä vaikka yksi asemanväli kerrallaan ja myöhemmin lisää väliasemia louhien. Puhumattakaan jatkomahdollisuuksista esimerkiksi Länsiterminaaliin.

----------


## vristo

Paljonko Helsinki säästäisi selvää rahaa, jos Pisara-radan toteutusta lykättäisiin Liikenneviraston suositukset mukaisesti?

----------


## petteri

> Minä toivon, että pisarankaltainen hanke toteutuu. Mutta nykysuunnitelman mukainen miniversio on typerä. Siispä odotan mielelläni 10 vuotta, jos pöytä on silloin puhdas ja voidaan lähteä toteuttamaan Huopalahdesta Manskun ali keskustan kautta Hakaniemeen, Alppilaan ja Pasilaan linjattua lenkkiä.


Iso Pisara on sen verran laaja hanke, että se kannattaa rakentaa osissa. Mini-Pisara on hyvä ensimmäinen vaihe. Sen jälkeen on syytä toteuttaa Pisaran läntinen laajennus, jossa rakennettaisiin rata Pohjois-Haagasta Töölöön, sillä asemina olisivat (Pohjois-Haaga-) Vihdintie (nykyinen Valimon asema siirtyisi itään Vihdintien risteykseen, jatkossa harvemmin pysähtyvät junat pysähtyisivät tällä uudella asemalla Huopalahden sijasta), Haaga (nykyisen liikenneympyrän nurkilla) - Ruskeasuo - Laakso -  (Töölö)

Minusta Mini-Pisaran lykkäämisessä ei ole mitään järkeä, laajennuksen suunnitteluun olisikin syytä ryhtyä välittömästi, jotta Pisaran toinen vaihe voidaan aloittaa pian Mini-Pisaran valmistuttua.

----------


## vristo

> Nykyisissä suunnitelmissa on kuitenkin merkittäviä ongelmia radan pohjoispään osalta. Muutanman vuoden lykkäys antaisi aikaa korjata nämä.


Millaisista ongelmista on kysymys?

----------


## Kani

Jos olisimme Hesarin uutisoinnin varassa, emme tietäisi tästä Liikenneviraston merkittävästä kannanotosta mitään.

http://hvkerho.blogspot.fi/2014/11/h...on-pisara.html

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos olisimme Hesarin uutisoinnin varassa, emme tietäisi tästä Liikenneviraston merkittävästä kannanotosta mitään.


Onko Hesari vielä olemassa? Olin jo unohtanut koko lehden. Lukeekohan sitä vielä joku?

----------


## sebastin

Kyllä luetaan, se on suomen luetuin sanomalehti ynnä kuukausiliitteen kanssa.

----------


## Multsun poika

Taitaa olla yhä Pohjoismaiden luetuin sanomalehti.

Suurin osa ihmisistä ei olekaan BB-talon, Bumtsibumin tai Hyvä veli-sivustojen antaman sivistyksen varassa. Voi olla DF-339:lle suuri yllätys.

----------


## Kani

Olen pitänyt sivistysvaltion merkkinä sitä, että sen valtamedia ei pyri sormeilemaan asioita vaikenemalla tai kampanjoimalla. HS:n lukijat eivät pääse tällaisesta sivistyksestä nauttimaan.

----------


## sebastin

Johan on törkeää, ja off-topiccia. Pyydän poistamaan asiattomat viestit. LVM-juttu oli sisällytetty uutiseen. 
Kukaan poliitikko ei ole tullut LVM:n lausuman taakse, se on vain virkamiesten mielipide kuten oli että alunperin Pisara rakennetaan vasta 2030+.

Kuitenkin kansanedustajat, hallitus ja kansa ja Helsinki haluavat Pisaran heti.

Ne on keskustan öljymoottoriveljet ja kellokkaat suojatyöpaikkavirkamiehinä laukovat mitä vain johan Liikennevirastoa tuuletettiin.

----------


## j-lu

Puolustelematta Pisaraa, niin minulle ei aukea LVM:n tiedotteesta tai Mikael Nybergin kommenteista, että miten Pisarasta saataisiin enemmän "hyötyä" siirtämällä rakentamista tuonnemmas. 

Toisin sanoen LVM ehdottaa Pisaran lykkäämistä ilman selkeitä perusteluja. Tiedotteesta voi helposti tulkita, että LVM pitää Pisaraa kalliina ja rahoitusta haasteellisena. Luovemmin tulkitsemalla saa irti, että LVM:n mielestä pk-seudulla on toteutettu tai toteutetaan kalliita raidehankkeita, jonka vuoksi pk-seudun keskiluokalta verotettua varallisuutta pitäisi taas tasapainon vuoksi lappoa välillä maakuntiin ja siksi Pisaran pitäisi odottaa.

Lisäksi annetaan ymmärtää, että ratapihan parannuksilla hoidetaan suurilta osin liikennöinnin ongelmat, joka on tietysti selvitysten mukaan totta. Mutta jos Pisara joka tapauksessa rakennetaan, niin sitä ennen tehdyt ratapihan parannukset, joilla yritetään ratkoa samoja ongelmia jotka ratkeavat Pisaralla, ovat hukkaan heitettyä rahaa.

Poliittista suhmurointia LVM:ltä, sanoisin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Puolustelematta Pisaraa, niin minulle ei aukea LVM:n tiedotteesta tai Mikael Nybergin kommenteista, että miten Pisarasta saataisiin enemmän "hyötyä" siirtämällä rakentamista tuonnemmas.


Puhtaasti veikkauksena arvelisin tuon perustuvan siihen, että matkustajia on esim. vuonna 2030 paljon enemmän kuin vuonna 2020, jos asuntoja tuon kymmenen vuoden aikana rakennetaan rautateiden vaikutusalueelle ja asukasmäärä kasvaa. Enemmän matkustajia, suuremmat hyödyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Puhtaasti veikkauksena arvelisin tuon perustuvan siihen, että matkustajia on esim. vuonna 2030 paljon enemmän kuin vuonna 2020, jos asuntoja tuon kymmenen vuoden aikana rakennetaan rautateiden vaikutusalueelle ja asukasmäärä kasvaa. Enemmän matkustajia, suuremmat hyödyt.


Mun arvaus: Joku avainasemassa oleva Pisara-hankeen vastustaja LVM:ssä tai jossain muussa joko valtakunnallisessa tai kaupungin virastossa joka voi kaataa hankkeen siirtyy eläkkeelle v 2023.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Puhtaasti veikkauksena arvelisin tuon perustuvan siihen, että matkustajia on esim. vuonna 2030 paljon enemmän kuin vuonna 2020, jos asuntoja tuon kymmenen vuoden aikana rakennetaan rautateiden vaikutusalueelle ja asukasmäärä kasvaa. Enemmän matkustajia, suuremmat hyödyt.


Tämä on ihan järkevää päättelyä. Lisää liikennejärjestelmän kapasiteettia kannattaa tehdä silloin, kun sille on tarvetta. Ei silloin, kun joku haluaa rakentaa sitä.




> Lisäksi annetaan ymmärtää, että ratapihan parannuksilla hoidetaan suurilta osin liikennöinnin ongelmat, joka on tietysti selvitysten mukaan totta. Mutta jos Pisara joka tapauksessa rakennetaan, niin sitä ennen tehdyt ratapihan parannukset, joilla yritetään ratkoa samoja ongelmia jotka ratkeavat Pisaralla, ovat hukkaan heitettyä rahaa.


Asia on niin, että Pisara ei vaikuta ratapihan ongelmiin, mutta ne ongelmat vaikuttavat ratapihan käyttöön. Jos ongelmat halutaan poistaa, pitää tehdä se, mikä poistaa ongelmat. Ongelmat poistava asia ei ole Pisara, vaan ratapihan järkeistys.

Ei minullekaan selviä YLE:n eikä HS:n uutisista, mistä oikein on kysymys. Vaikka tiedän toimittajia paremmin, mistä on kysymys. Uutisethan eivät kerro, mitä LiVi:ssä on saatu selville. Mutta ei ole vaikea ottaa siitä selvää. LVM:n tiedotteessa on linkit selvityksiin ja raportteihin.

Olennaista nyt on, että Pisarasta on ratasuunnitelman nyt valmistuttua tehty hankearviointi. Ja hankearvioinnin perusteella on tehty kartoitus rahoitusmalleista.

Hankearviointi on vahvistanut sen, mitä arvioin Pisarasta jo kesällä. Eli että edellinen arviointi, jonka mukaan Pisara oli hyvin kannattava, ei pidä paikkaansa, vaan Pisara on kannattamaton. LiVi:n tulos kannattamattomuudesta on vain vielä huonompi kuin iste arvioin, koska tunnelihankkeille tyypilliseen tapaan rakentamiskustannus on taas noussut.

Pisaran yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuusluku on 0,5 eli kannattamaton. Hyödyt ovat pääasiassa laskennallisia matka-ajan raha-arvohyötyjä, joita kertyy vain puolet hankkeen kustannuksista. Pisara ei myöskään ole valtakunnallinen hanke, sillä Pisaralla ei ole mitään vaikutusta kaukohenkilöliikenteeseen. Mikä siis vihdoinkin on todettu LiVi:n hankearvioinnissa myös. Pisaraa ei voi pitää myöskään ympäristöhankkeena tai joukkoliikenteen edistämisenä. HSL:n alueella tehdään noin miljoona joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä, Pisara lisäisi joukkoliikennematkoja 6500 matkalla eli 0,65 %. Päästöihin Pisaralla ei ole merkittäviä vaikutuksia hankearvioinnin mukaan. Energiankulutuksessa ei näytä kuitenkaan olevan huomioitu tunnelin ja asemien lämmityksen, ilmastoinnin ja sähkönkulutusta, joten arvelen, että todellisuudessa Pisara tekee kuten Matinkylän metro, eli lisää energiankulutusta ja päästöjä.

Pisaraa on rummutettu poliitikkojen, ministereiden ja median toimesta perusteluin, jotka kaikki nyt tehty vaikutusarviointi kumoaa. Tiedostusstrategia lienee jonkinlainen pehmeä lasku. On helpompi sanoa, että lykätään hanketta kuin että perutaan se. Varsinkin kun on käytetty suunnitteluun juuri noin 40 M.

Olen yllättynyt siitä, että Helsingin apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Penttilä paheksuu Pisaran lykkäämistä. Helsinkihän ei ole seuraavaan 10 vuoteen aikonut käyttää mitään rahaa Pisaraan, joten olisin luullut Penttilän olevan tyytyväinen. Valtiovarainministeriölle lykkääminen on myös helpotus. On kivuttomampaa olla rahoittamatta Pisaraa, joka on kannattamaton eikä kannattava, kun kerran ei ole rahaa eikä velanottokykyä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Liikenneministeriössä näyttää joku kepulainen aloittaneen vaalikampanjansa etuajassa. Noiden raporttien tavoitteena lienee lähinnä siirtää rahaa joukkoliikennehankkeista maaseudun siltarumpuihin. Lähes kaikki keskustan kannattajathan ovat maalta tai pikkukaupungeista, joissa kuljetaan autolla ja nykyhallituksen linja on kepulle aivan liian joukkoliikennemyönteinen.

Mutta onneksi Pisara on nyt niin hyvässä vauhdissa, että jo tämä hallitus ja eduskunta mitä ilmeisimmin tekee hankkeesta päätöksen. Toki keskustan varsin mahdollinen vaalivoitto on huono uutinen joukkoliikenteelle, mutta onneksi Suomessa edellisen hallituksen hyväksymät hankkeet yleensä edistyvät, vaikka investointien painopistettä vaalien jälkeen pekkaroitaisiinkin huippuvauhtia kasvavan suurkaupungin kasvuun investoimisesta parantumattomasti kuolemansairaiden syrjäseutujen toivottomaan tekohengitykseen.

----------


## j-lu

> Olennaista nyt on, että Pisarasta on ratasuunnitelman nyt valmistuttua tehty hankearviointi. Ja hankearvioinnin perusteella on tehty kartoitus rahoitusmalleista.
> 
> Hankearviointi on vahvistanut sen, mitä arvioin Pisarasta jo kesällä. Eli että edellinen arviointi, jonka mukaan Pisara oli hyvin kannattava, ei pidä paikkaansa, vaan Pisara on kannattamaton. LiVi:n tulos kannattamattomuudesta on vain vielä huonompi kuin iste arvioin, koska tunnelihankkeille tyypilliseen tapaan rakentamiskustannus on taas noussut.


Mikähän siinä on, että Suomessa on niin vaikeaa tehdä näitä hankearviointeja? Ensimmäisessä selvityksessä keksittiin nollavaihtoehdoksi junien päättäminen Pasilaan ja nyt vertaillaan sitten tilanteeseen, jossa ratapihaa on korjailtu. Eikö noita selvittäjiä hävetä yhtään tuollainen turaaminen, josta poliittinen agenda paistaa kuin keskipäivän aurinko Saharassa?




> Asia on niin, että Pisara ei vaikuta ratapihan ongelmiin, mutta ne ongelmat vaikuttavat ratapihan käyttöön. Jos ongelmat halutaan poistaa, pitää tehdä se, mikä poistaa ongelmat. Ongelmat poistava asia ei ole Pisara, vaan ratapihan järkeistys.


Tämä on ihan sössönsöötä. Ratapihan ongelma nykyisellään on tiivistettävissä yhteen sanaan: kapasiteetti. Pisaran rakentaminen laskee ratapihan kapasiteettitarvetta huomattavasti, joten vaikka se ei sinänsä korjaa ratapihan ongelmia, se poistaa ne.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä on ihan sössönsöötä. Ratapihan ongelma nykyisellään on tiivistettävissä yhteen sanaan: kapasiteetti. Pisaran rakentaminen laskee ratapihan kapasiteettitarvetta huomattavasti, joten vaikka se ei sinänsä korjaa ratapihan ongelmia, se poistaa ne.


Ja tämä taas ei yksinkertaisesti pidä paikkaansa. Liikennevirasto on selvityttänyt yksityiskohtaisesti ratapihan kapasiteettiongelmat ja selvitysten tulosten perusteella tekemällä Linnunlauluun muutama uusi vaihdekuja, pullonkaulaksi jää Pasilan asema. Ja kun Pisara tämänhetkisten suunnitelmien mukaisena ei tuo lainkaan kapasiteettia Pasilan asemalle, se ei myöskään vapauta kokonaisuutena lainkaan kapasiteettia. Lisää kapasiteettia tulee tietenkin Helsingin päärautatieasemalle, mutta siellä on jo nyt kapasiteettia enemmän kuin Pasilan kautta pääsee kulkemaan.

Liikennevirasto on nyt omissa selvityksissään tehnyt tasan niin kuin sen kuuluukin: se on selvittänyt kapasiteettiongelmien todellisen luonteen ja sitten ottanut saamansa tuloksen huomioon arvioidessaan hankkeita. Liikenneviraston kanta Pisaraan on muuttunut, koska Liikennevirastolla on nyt täsmällisempää tietoa Helsingin ratakapasiteettiongelmasta: pullonkaula on toisessa paikassa kuin ennakolta arvioitiin ja siksi tarvitaan myös toisenlaisia toimenpiteitä kuin alkuun ajateltiin.

Itse näkisin, että aikalisä tekee hyvää Pisaralle, sillä nyt on mahdollista tehdä muutoksia itse hankkeeseen. Minulla on sellainen tuntuma, että nykyisellään suunnitelmaa on supistettu siinä määrin, että suurin osa hyödyistä jää saavuttamatta, mutta hanke on edelleenkin koko lailla kallis. Tämä on hanke, joka pitää tehdä joko kunnolla tai sitten ei lainkaan.

Itse lähtisin siitä, että Pisara pitäisi tehdä laajana Pasilasta Huopalahteen. Näin Espoon kaupunkirata ei jäisi hukkakäyttöön, sillä niin kauan kuin kaupunkirata haarautuu Huopalahdessa, Espoon kaupunkiradalla voidaan ajaa vain puolella sen kapasiteetista, eli kuusi junaa tunnissa viiden minuutin turvavälillä. Kun nykyisellään paikallisjunia on neljä tunnissa, niin on aika selvä, että kuusi junaa tunnissa saataisiin menemään Rantaradalle paljon pienemmällä määrällä lisäraiteita (esimerkiksi neljä raidetta vain välille Kauniainen - Espoo) Myöskin kaupunkikehityksen moottorina laaja Pisara olisi paljon tehokkaampi, kun asemia olisi enemmän ja paikoissa, jotka eivät ole jo valmiiksi lähes valmiiksi keskisintä kaupunkia. Toteutetuksi tulisi sitä paitsi vanha U-metro tällä tavoin. Nykyinen metrorata ja U-rata ovat alkuperäiset kaksi ajateltua metrolinjaa ja varmaan aikanaan hyvästä syystä toteutettaviksi valittu.

Sen sijaan radan voisi toteuttaa vaiheittan vaikka useamman vuosikymmenen kestävänä projektina. Ensin voitaisiin rakentaa Pasilaan kunnollinen kaupunkirata-asema, jossa samoilta laitureilta lähtisi sekä Pääradan että Rantaradan kaupunkiratajunat, ja ratapätkä Hakaniemeen. Osa junista voitaisiin ajaisi Hakaniemeen, osa pääasemalle. Seuraavaksi jatkettaisiin rataa Keskustaan, jolloin koko kaupunkirataliikenne voitaisiin siirtää tunneliin. Nykyisillä vuoroväleillä yksi raidepari riittää kyllä. Tästä sitten voitaisiin jatkaa asemaväli kerrallaan kohti Huopalahtea. Keskeneräisenä rata palvelisi käytännössä läntisen kantakaupungin metrona.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse lähtisin siitä, että Pisara pitäisi tehdä laajana Pasilasta Huopalahteen. Näin Espoon kaupunkirata ei jäisi hukkakäyttöön, sillä niin kauan kuin kaupunkirata haarautuu Huopalahdessa, Espoon kaupunkiradalla voidaan ajaa vain puolella sen kapasiteetista, eli kuusi junaa tunnissa viiden minuutin turvavälillä. Kun nykyisellään paikallisjunia on neljä tunnissa, niin on aika selvä, että kuusi junaa tunnissa saataisiin menemään Rantaradalle paljon pienemmällä määrällä lisäraiteita (esimerkiksi neljä raidetta vain välille Kauniainen - Espoo)


Espoon kaupunkiradan tarkoituksena on lisätä kuusi junaa tunnissa. Eli neljä kaukoraiteita ja kuusi kaupunkiraiteita. Tai jos sen haluaa ajatella näin, niin kolmannella raiteella onnistunee tuo kuusi junaa Espoon keskuksen ja idemmiltä asemilta Helsinkiin ja neljännellä taas voidaan Kirkkonummen-junia nopeuttaa kymmenisen minuuttia.

Mutta Espoon kaupunkiradalla tullaan joka tapauksessa aina ajamaan puolikkaalla kapasiteetilla. (Täyden kapasiteetin ei tosin tarvitse olla 5 min vuoroväli, vaan se saadaan ihan hyvin 3 minuuttiinkin turvalaitteita uusimalla ja tolppaväliä lyhentämällä.) Tämä johtuu siitä, että Espoon kaupunkiradasta tulee kaikissa mahdollisissa Pisaran sisältävissä skenaarioissa vastinpari Keravan kaupunkiradalle, joka joka tapauksessa jakaa pääradan kapasiteetin Kehäradan junien kanssa. Vain siinä tapauksessa, että Kehäradan junille rakennettaisiin kokonaan uusi rata Tikkurilasta keskustan kautta (mitä tahansa reittiä) Huopalahteen, voisi Espoon kaupunkiradan koko kapasiteetin ottaa käyttöön.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Johan on törkeää, ja off-topiccia.


Oh, the irony...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Espoon kaupunkiradan tarkoituksena on lisätä kuusi junaa tunnissa. Eli neljä kaukoraiteita ja kuusi kaupunkiraiteita. Tai jos sen haluaa ajatella näin, niin kolmannella raiteella onnistunee tuo kuusi junaa Espoon keskuksen ja idemmiltä asemilta Helsinkiin ja neljännellä taas voidaan Kirkkonummen-junia nopeuttaa kymmenisen minuuttia.
> 
> Mutta Espoon kaupunkiradalla tullaan joka tapauksessa aina ajamaan puolikkaalla kapasiteetilla. (Täyden kapasiteetin ei tosin tarvitse olla 5 min vuoroväli, vaan se saadaan ihan hyvin 3 minuuttiinkin turvalaitteita uusimalla ja tolppaväliä lyhentämällä.) Tämä johtuu siitä, että Espoon kaupunkiradasta tulee kaikissa mahdollisissa Pisaran sisältävissä skenaarioissa vastinpari Keravan kaupunkiradalle, joka joka tapauksessa jakaa pääradan kapasiteetin Kehäradan junien kanssa. Vain siinä tapauksessa, että Kehäradan junille rakennettaisiin kokonaan uusi rata Tikkurilasta keskustan kautta (mitä tahansa reittiä) Huopalahteen, voisi Espoon kaupunkiradan koko kapasiteetin ottaa käyttöön.


Tuo tosiaan unohtui, että tietenkin vanhalla pariraiteella voidaan edelleen ajaa neljä junaa tunnissa. Mutta täysi kapasiteetti Espoon kaupunkiradalle laajennetun Pisaran tapauksessa saadaan tietenkin siten, että Espoon suunnan junat tulevat nykyistä reittiä Pasilaan ja siitä päärautatieasemalle. Tai periaatteessa vaikka metrotunneliin toimien toisena haarana länteen mennessä. Espoon kaupunkirata ja Länsimetro yhdessä taitaisivat matkustajamääriltään olla tasapainossa itäisen metroradan kanssa. Käytännössä junanlyhennykset, automatisoinni yms. tietysti estävät tämän vaihtoehdon.

Keravan haara ei tarvitse vastinparia, vaan pelkän kääntöraiteen. Vastinparina voisi kuitenkin luontevasti toimia suunniteltu haara Klaukkalaan.

Nämä laajennukset sinne ja tänne voivat kuulostaa melko utopistisilta, mutta jos tämän kokoluokan laajennuksia seudulliseen paikallisjunaverkkoon ei tehdä, on Pisarakin jotensakin ylimitoitettu hanke.

----------


## petteri

> Nämä laajennukset sinne ja tänne voivat kuulostaa melko utopistisilta, mutta jos tämän kokoluokan laajennuksia seudulliseen paikallisjunaverkkoon ei tehdä, on Pisarakin jotensakin ylimitoitettu hanke.


Ei maailma ole vielä mitenkään valmis, kyllä kasvava Helsingin seutu tarvitsee lisää ratakapasiteettia. Pisaran rakentamatta jättäminen olisi samalla epäsuora päätös lopettaa rautateiden kehittäminen ja samalla  hylätä uudet hankkeet, kuten Espoon kaupunkirata, Lentorata, Lohjan rata, Klaukkalan rata ja Porvoon rata.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse näkisin, että aikalisä tekee hyvää Pisaralle, sillä nyt on mahdollista tehdä muutoksia itse hankkeeseen. Minulla on sellainen tuntuma, että nykyisellään suunnitelmaa on supistettu siinä määrin, että suurin osa hyödyistä jää saavuttamatta, mutta hanke on edelleenkin koko lailla kallis. Tämä on hanke, joka pitää tehdä joko kunnolla tai sitten ei lainkaan.


Olen samaa mieltä. Hanke on syntynytkin oikeastaan vahingosta, yhdenlaisesta säästämisestä tai tavallaan työtapaturmasta 1990-luvun KANJO-hankkeessa. Tarkoitus oli kehittää kantakaupungin joukkoliikennettä. Asiallisesti sitä kehitetään kehittämällä raitiotiejärjestelmää, kuten KANJO:ssa varsinaisesti suunniteltiinkin. Vaihtoehdoiksi kehäratikalle esitettiin kehäratikan reitille myös sekä metro että junatunneli. Toisin sanoen, Pisara ei syntynyt seudun junaliikenteen kehittämisenä, vaan raskaana versiona kantakaupungin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä.

Ellei Helsingissä olisi suhtauduttu nuivasti raitioteihin ja hurmoksella metroon, KANJO olisi johtanut raitioliikenteen kehittämiseen ja Pisaratunnelit olisivat jääneet unhoon kuriositeeteiksi KANJO:n vertailuvaihtoehtoina. Mutta kun tärkeätä on tehdä tunneleita, päädyttiin suunnittelemaan Rautatie-Pisaraa, kun Espoon kaupunkirata tuli tehdyksi rautatienä. Tunneli laskettiin alihintaisena kannattavaksi, kun vasta 2000-luvun ensimmäisen vuosikymmenen lopulla selvitettiin oikeasti, mitä tunnelirakentaminen maksaa.

Eli oikeasti ja ammattitaidolla Pisaraa ei olisi koskaan pitänyt suunnitellakaan vertailuvaihtoehtoa pidemmälle. Ja rautatietunnelia kantakaupungin alle olisi pitänyt pohtia nimenomaan seudullisen junaliikenneverkon näkökulmasta, jossa 1960-luvun U-metrolinjaus on käytännössä ainoa relevantti linjaus.

Ja nythän ollaan tilanteessa, että vieläkään ei ole mitään tietoa siitä, mitkä olisivat U-metrolinjauksen vaikutukset. Sillä ensin laskettiin Mini-Pisaraa väärillä rakentamiskustannuksilla. Kun sitten oli pakko siirtyä oikeaan suuruusluokkaan hankkeen kustannusten kanssa, oltiin jo tilanteessa, jossa piti keksiä perättömiä perusteluita ja kuvitteellisia vertailuasetelmia, kun ei haluttu myöntää, ettei hankkeessa ole mieltä. Kaiken tämän jälkeen on pieni ihme, että nyt on kuitenkin palattu rehelliseen arviointiin ja kyetään myöntämään, ettei hanketta kannata tehdä, kun perustelut olivat väärät.

Ehkä nyt löytyy rohkeutta harkita U-metrolinjausta. Olisihan mielenkiintoista tietää, onko siitäkään mihinkään. Sen saa selvitetyksi kuitenkin kohtalaisen vähin kustannuksin. Sillä ei Pisaran tuore hakearviointi 40 miljoonaa maksanut. Niin paljon maksoi saada tietää, että Pisara maksaa miljardin, mikä tosin oli helppo arvata vähemmälläkin panostuksella.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Petterin väitteelle kaipaisin perusteluja, lukujen kanssa.

----------


## kompura

> Hankearviointi on vahvistanut sen, mitä arvioin Pisarasta jo kesällä. Eli että edellinen arviointi, jonka mukaan Pisara oli hyvin kannattava, ei pidä paikkaansa, vaan Pisara on kannattamaton. LiVi:n tulos kannattamattomuudesta on vain vielä huonompi kuin iste arvioin, koska tunnelihankkeille tyypilliseen tapaan rakentamiskustannus on taas noussut.
> 
> Pisaran yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuusluku on 0,5 eli kannattamaton.


Tämä on kyllä yleinen ongelma: hyvätkin hankkeet muuttuvat auttamattoman kannattamattomiksi, kun kustannusten annetaan karata käsistä suunnitteluvaiheessa. 300 miljoonan Pisara olisi huomattavasti järkevämpi kuin miljardin Pisara.

Pitäisi palata takaisin piirustuspöydän ääreen ja miettiä, miten Pisara toteutetaan mahdollisimman halvalla. Esimerksi valittu kahden erillisen ratatunnelin rakenne ei varmaankaan ole halvin mahdollinen. Tukholman Cityradallakin tehdään molemmat raiteet samaan tunneliin. Samoin asemien tilat pitäisi mitoittaa todellisen tarpeen mukaan eikä suunnitella mitään avaria, maanalaisia joukkoliikenteen temppeleitä.

Kun rata joudutaan tekemään syvälle, olisi järkevää käyttää ensisijaisesti nopeita hissejä siirtymiseen katutasosta asemille. Pitkät liukuportaat ovat kalliita ja hitaita. Hankearvioinnista huomasin, että jo minuutin säästö matka-ajassa nostaa kannattavuusluvun 0,6:een. Tämä voisi hyvinkin olla mahdollista toteuttamalla yhteydet asematasolle järkevästi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sen sijaan radan voisi toteuttaa vaiheittan vaikka useamman vuosikymmenen kestävänä projektina. Ensin voitaisiin rakentaa Pasilaan kunnollinen kaupunkirata-asema, jossa samoilta laitureilta lähtisi sekä Pääradan että Rantaradan kaupunkiratajunat, ja ratapätkä Hakaniemeen. Osa junista voitaisiin ajaisi Hakaniemeen, osa pääasemalle. Seuraavaksi jatkettaisiin rataa Keskustaan, jolloin koko kaupunkirataliikenne voitaisiin siirtää tunneliin. Nykyisillä vuoroväleillä yksi raidepari riittää kyllä. Tästä sitten voitaisiin jatkaa asemaväli kerrallaan kohti Huopalahtea. Keskeneräisenä rata palvelisi käytännössä läntisen kantakaupungin metrona.


Mä olen aika pitkälti samaa mieltä että vanhan U-metron linjauksen mukainen Pisara olisi paras, mutta rakentamisjärjestyksestä suosisin ensin läntistä haaraa Haagasta keskustaan koska Töölön läpi kulkeva joukkoliikenne puuroutuu pahiten ruuhka-aikaan, kun ei ole mitään muita vaihtoehtoja kuin hitaita busseja ja hitaita raitiovaunuja eikä parannusta ole näköpiirissä. Itäisen kantakaupungin läpi kulkee jo nyt sekä metro että raitiovaunuja useita reittejä pitkin, ja Pasilasta pääsee aika nopeasti uudella 9-linjalla Hakaniemeen.

Ja jos Pisara ylipäänsä lykkäytyy 10-20 vuotta niin lähijuna-asema Helsinginkadun kohdalle olisi vähintään saatava siihen asti. 





> Mutta Espoon kaupunkiradalla tullaan joka tapauksessa aina ajamaan puolikkaalla kapasiteetilla. (Täyden kapasiteetin ei tosin tarvitse olla 5 min vuoroväli, vaan se saadaan ihan hyvin 3 minuuttiinkin turvalaitteita uusimalla ja tolppaväliä lyhentämällä.) Tämä johtuu siitä, että Espoon kaupunkiradasta tulee kaikissa mahdollisissa Pisaran sisältävissä skenaarioissa vastinpari Keravan kaupunkiradalle, joka joka tapauksessa jakaa pääradan kapasiteetin Kehäradan junien kanssa. Vain siinä tapauksessa, että Kehäradan junille rakennettaisiin kokonaan uusi rata Tikkurilasta keskustan kautta (mitä tahansa reittiä) Huopalahteen, voisi Espoon kaupunkiradan koko kapasiteetin ottaa käyttöön.


Rantarata pärjää ilman kaupunkirataa Leppävaarasta länteen ainakin Pisaran valmistumisen asti, jos vain junien pituutta lisätään, ja Kirkkonummen junien aikatauluja muutetaan, mm nopeutta nostamalla ja tekemällä Y-junista S-junia. Ylipäänsä kaupunkiradan jatkaminen Espoon keskukseen  kompastuu siihen että maankäyttö sen varella on liian väljää, mm johtuen siitä että rata kulkee kolmasosaltaan Kauniainen nimisen huvilaparatiisin kauttta (ja kyseinen kaupunki tuskin suostuisi maksamaan mitään kaupunkiradasta) , ja siksi että Espoo itse on siirtänyt tehorakentamisen painopistettä länsimetron varteen, mikä toisaalta on ihan hjuva juttu meidän keski-Espoossa asuvien kannalta. :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:19 ----------




> Olen samaa mieltä. Hanke on syntynytkin oikeastaan vahingosta, yhdenlaisesta säästämisestä tai tavallaan työtapaturmasta 1990-luvun KANJO-hankkeessa. Tarkoitus oli kehittää kantakaupungin joukkoliikennettä. Asiallisesti sitä kehitetään kehittämällä raitiotiejärjestelmää, kuten KANJO:ssa varsinaisesti suunniteltiinkin. Vaihtoehdoiksi kehäratikalle esitettiin kehäratikan reitille myös sekä metro että junatunneli. Toisin sanoen, Pisara ei syntynyt seudun junaliikenteen kehittämisenä, vaan raskaana versiona kantakaupungin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä.


Pisaran idea on kyllä mielestäni syntynyt jo 1980-luvun alkupuolella. Ihan ekassa visiossa se olisi kulkenut satamarataa pitkin maanpäällisenä Töölönlahdelta Eiraan, josta se kulkisi tunnelia pitkin päärautatieasemalle ja nousisi maan pinnalle. Kaikkein riisutuimmassa mallissa se olisi ollut 1-raiteinen, ja junat olisivat kiertäneet vain yhteen suuntan! Mulla on sellainen käsitys, että idean tyrmäsi ensisijaisesti VR eikä kaupunki. 

Mutta muistan että jo 1980-luvun lopun suunnitelmissa se on kulkenut Pasilasta Pasilaan kantakaupungin ali kiertävänä lenkkinä. Myös integraatio metroon lienee ollut ajatuksena, että sillä ajettaisiin metrojunilla joissa on 2-virtasysteemi.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Kun rata joudutaan tekemään syvälle...


Miksi se joudutaan tekemään niin syvälle ja vaikuttavatko muut tunnelivaraukset, Töölön metro ja keskustatunneli, mahdollisesti asiaan? Noista molemmista varauksistahan voi luopua (tai niitä voi siirtää syvemmälle).

U-metrolinjauksen lisäksi pitäisin vaihtoehtona myös metroa Punavuoresta Töölön ja Pasilan kautta Sörnäisiin ja itään. Oleellista olisi, että kantakaupungin joukkoliikenteestä tehtäisiin kattava selvitys, ennen kuin mitään tunnelia aletaan kaivamaan. Nyt on lähinnä selvitelty ja vertailtu huonoja vaihtoehtoja keksittyihin ja täysin epärealistisiin vaihtoehtoihin.

----------


## petteri

> Petterin väitteelle kaipaisin perusteluja, lukujen kanssa.


On hyvin tunnettua, että parhaimman joukkoliikennekokemuksen tarjoavat järjestelmät, joilla on lyhyt vuoroväli ja riittävä nopeus.

Tulevaisuuden rautatie, S-bahn ja tramtrain verkko voisi 30 vuoden päästä olla esimerkiksi seuraava. Kannattaa huomioida, että kuljettajat sekä konduktöörit kuitenkin poistetaan lähiaikoina(maksimi 25 vuotta) lähijunista, joten yhden junavuoron muuttuva kustannus on tulevaisuudessa usein pelkkä kalustokustannus. Toki kaluston keskikoko pienentynee nykyisestä ja osa kalustosta voi olla tramtrain kalustoa, joka tarjoaa mahdollisuuksia pienentää ratakustannuksia linjojen hännillä ja parantaa palvelutasoa.

Silloin tavoiteverkko voisi vuonna 2045 esimerkiksi seuraava:

Kehärata: 5 minuutin vuoroväli molempiin suuntiin, (nykyiset M- ja I-junat). Yhteensä 24 Helsinkiin saapuvaa junaa tunnissa. Osa kulkee tramtrain liikennettä, joka jatkaa matkaa vähemmän eristetyssä verkossa.)
Keravan rata: 5 minuutin vuoroväli, 12 junaa tunnissa, Osa tramtrain liikennettä, joka jatkaa matkaa vähemmän eristetyssä verkossa.
Espoon kaupunkirata: 5 minuutin vuoroväli, 12 junaa tunnissa (osa nopeita, osa hitaita.) Osa tramtrain liikennettä, joka jatkaa matkaa vähemmän eristetyssä verkossa.

Helsinki - Tampere kaukoliikenne 30 minuutin vuoroväli, 2 junaa tunnissa (osa jatkaa kauemmas.). Osa merkittävästi nykyistä nopeampia junia (250-300 km/h).
Helsinki - Lahti kaukoliikenne 60 minuutin vuoroväli, 1 juna tunnissa (junat kulkeva kauemmas).  Osa merkittävästi nykyistä nopeampia junia (250 km/h).
Helsinki -  Lahti lähiliikenne 60 minuutin vuoroväli, 1 juna tunnissa

Helsinki- Turku kaukoliikenne, 60 minuutin vuoroväli, 2 junaa tunnissa
Helsinki - Kerava (- Riihimäki) lähiliikenne nykyisillä pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteilla 10 minuutin vuoroväli, 6 junaa tunnissa. Osa tramtrain liikennettä, joka jatkaa matkaa vähemmän eristetyssä verkossa.

Tulevaisuuden kehityshankkeet:
Porvoon lähiliikennerata 10 min vuoroväli (Östersundomiin asti), 6 vuoroa tunnissa. Osa tramtrain liikennettä, joka jatkaa matkaa vähemmän eristetyssä verkossa. (on korvannut Östersundomin metrosuunnitelman suurimmalta osin. Nykyistä metroa on kyllä jatkettu Mellunmäestä yksi asema tälle uudelle radalle.)
Lohjan ja Vihdin lähiliikennerata, 15 min vuoroväli, 4 vuoroa tunnissa. Osa tramtrain liikennettä, joka jatkaa matkaa vähemmän eristetyssä verkossa. 
Klaukkalan rata, 15 minuutin vuoroväli, 4 vuoroa tunnissa. Osa tramtrain liikennettä, joka jatkaa matkaa vähemmän eristetyssä verkossa.

Tälläisessä voimakkaasti raideliikenteeseen perustuvassa vaihtoehdossa Helsinkiin tulisi reilut 70 junavuoroa huipputunnissa. Tälläinen voimakas palvelutason parantaminen vaatii sekä Pisaraa, mielellään laajennettuna sekä lännessä että idässä, Pasilatason lisäraideratkaisuja, kulunvalvonnan uusintaa sekä lentorataa. 

Toki oletuksena on, että Helsingin seudun väestö samalla kasvaa voimakkaasti, nykyistä tahtia eli noin 40 % prosentilla 30 vuodessa ja myös joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste nousee merkittävästi.

Toki Pisaraa tarvitaan jo paljon tuota pienempäänkin kapasiteettilisäykseen. Mini-Pisara kannattaa rakentaa nyt, muuten rautateiden kehittämismahdollisuudet lamautetaan hyvin pitkäksi aikaa. Toki Pasilatasolle tarvitaan myös lisäkapasiteettia ja Pisaralle olisi hyvä suunnitella jo toinen laajennusvaihe, erityisesti länteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:49 ----------




> .
> Kun rata joudutaan tekemään syvälle, olisi järkevää käyttää ensisijaisesti nopeita hissejä siirtymiseen katutasosta asemille. Pitkät liukuportaat ovat kalliita ja hitaita. Hankearvioinnista huomasin, että jo minuutin säästö matka-ajassa nostaa kannattavuusluvun 0,6:een. Tämä voisi hyvinkin olla mahdollista toteuttamalla yhteydet asematasolle järkevästi.


Oikeastaan vain keskustan asema on syvällä, 45 metrissä. Sinne on suunnitelman mukaan käsittääkseni seuraavat yhteydet:

Hissi suoraan ylöspäin, 45 metriä korkeuseroa.
Liukuporrasyhdistelmä Forumin katutasoon, käytännössä ylöspäin noin 45 metriä.
Liukuportaat metroon ja siitä yhteys asematunneliin, asemalle asti noin 45 metriä ylös ja 200 metriä itään. 
Liukuportaat Kamppiin, 45 metriä ylös ja noin 200 metriä länteen.
Liukuportaat Ylioppilastalolle ja Stockmannille, 45 metriä ylös ja noin 200 metriä etelään.

Keskustan asemalle saapuva voi siis valita mihin suuntaan on menossa. Vaikka toki suoraan ylöspäin hissikapasiteetti vaikuttaa tällä hetkellä alimitoitetulta eli siinä mielessä kritiikki kyllä osuu kohdalleen. Mutta moniin suuntiin menossa oleva voi samalla kun nousee ylös tunnelista myös siirtyä kohdesuuntaan eli matka liukuportaissa myös yleensä edistää matkaa kohteeseen, silloin liukuporras on selvästi hissiä parempi vaihtoehto. Harvan matkustajan kohde on näet suoraan aseman päällä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta täysi kapasiteetti Espoon kaupunkiradalle laajennetun Pisaran tapauksessa saadaan tietenkin siten, että Espoon suunnan junat tulevat nykyistä reittiä Pasilaan ja siitä päärautatieasemalle. Tai periaatteessa vaikka metrotunneliin toimien toisena haarana länteen mennessä. Espoon kaupunkirata ja Länsimetro yhdessä taitaisivat matkustajamääriltään olla tasapainossa itäisen metroradan kanssa. Käytännössä junanlyhennykset, automatisoinni yms. tietysti estävät tämän vaihtoehdon.


No ei vain se, vaan että metrossa on laiturit puoli metriä korkeammalla, minkä takia metrojunia ei voi ajaa kaupunkiradoille. Lisäksi silloinkaan ei saataisi Espoon kaupunkiradan täyttä kapasiteettia käyttöön, koska se on 230-metrinen juna, ja pitkällekin metroasemalle mahtuu vain 120-metrinen.

En nyt näe muutenkaan, että tuossa olisi mitään järkeä, koska K-juna on hyvä vastinpari E-junalle, ja 6 tai 8 minuutin välein kulkeva 230-metrinen juna ei sillä linjalla ole tulossa ihan lähivuosikymmeninä täyteen, jos koskaan. Näitä voi miettiä lisää sitten, kun se on tapahtumassa. Ja K-juna noista on se, jossa ensimmäisenä kapasiteetti loppuu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

En näe Petterin viestissä mitään viitteitä virallisiin arviohin tai suunnitelmiin, vaan pelkkiä arvailujua. Ilmalan tai Riihimäen kolmioraidetta tai ratapihan uudelleenjärjestelyä ei ainakaan ole otettu huomioon.

----------


## petteri

> En näe Petterin viestissä mitään viitteitä virallisiin arviohin tai suunnitelmiin, vaan pelkkiä arvailujua.


Olet ihan oikeassa. Raideliikenteen laajentamissuunnitelmat, tiheät vuorovälit, uudet radat sekä kaiken maailman hörhöratikat ovat ihan arvailua, mahdollisuudet ovat olemassa vasta sen jälkeen kun hankkeet on lisätty viisivuotissuunnitelmaan tai muuhun viralliseen dokumenttiin. Sinun kannattaa olla tarkkana, jotta muistat jakaa hienoa argumenttiasi muissakin ketjuissa, tältä foorumilta voi löytyä jopa lisääkin epävirallista arvailua.  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> No ei vain se, vaan että metrossa on laiturit puoli metriä korkeammalla, minkä takia metrojunia ei voi ajaa kaupunkiradoille. Lisäksi silloinkaan ei saataisi Espoon kaupunkiradan täyttä kapasiteettia käyttöön, koska se on 230-metrinen juna, ja pitkällekin metroasemalle mahtuu vain 120-metrinen.


Siksi kirjoitinkin, että periaatteessa vaikka




> En nyt näe muutenkaan, että tuossa olisi mitään järkeä, koska K-juna on hyvä vastinpari E-junalle, ja 6 tai 8 minuutin välein kulkeva 230-metrinen juna ei sillä linjalla ole tulossa ihan lähivuosikymmeninä täyteen, jos koskaan. Näitä voi miettiä lisää sitten, kun se on tapahtumassa. Ja K-juna noista on se, jossa ensimmäisenä kapasiteetti loppuu.


Olisi ihan kiinnostavaa muuten kuulla, että miksi juuri K-junalle olisi tulossa lisää käyttäjiä. Itselle ei nyt tule mieleen esimerkiksi isoja kehityshankkeita Tikkurilan ja Keravan välillä. Mutta en ole seurannut kovin yksityiskohtaisesti kehitystä tuossa suunnassa. Kuvittelisin kuitenkin, että suurin tarve olisi lisätä R- , H- ja Z-junien kapasiteettia.

Muistuttaisin, että ainakin itse pyrin tarkastelemaan asioita useastakin näkökulmasta. On kaksi eri asiaa miettiä, mikä ylipäätään on mahdollista ja mikä nyt taikka lähitulevaisuudessa järkevää. Lähtökohtana tälle pohdiskelulle oli se, että nähdäkseni laajemmasta Pisarasta olisi se hyöty, että yksi nykyisten kaupunkiratojen konfiguraatioon liittyvä heikkous saataisiin poistetuksi. Voi olla, että tuosta heikkoudesta tosiaankaan ei tule koskaan ongelmaa, jos ratojen maksimikapasiteettejä ei koskaan tarvitse ottaa käyttöön. Itse vain tosiaan tässä tapauksessa miettisin, onko meidän koko kaupunkiratajärjestelmä jo nykyisellään ylimitoitettu ja onko mikään järki laajentaa sitä, vaan tyytyä sen sijaan pienempiin kapaisteettia lisääviin toimenpiteisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En näe Petterin viestissä mitään viitteitä virallisiin arviohin tai suunnitelmiin, vaan pelkkiä arvailujua. Ilmalan tai Riihimäen kolmioraidetta tai ratapihan uudelleenjärjestelyä ei ainakaan ole otettu huomioon.


Yleisestihän on niin, että puhutaan sillä varmuudella, jonka tietämättömyys asioista antaa. Siksi moni autoilija pitää itseään autoilun asiantuntija, kun kerran on ajokortti ja auto. Tai toinen pitää itseään joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijana ja pätevänä esittämään ratkaisuja, kun omistaa matkakortin ja käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Itseoppineita ja itse itsensä päteväksi määritteleviä löytyy kyllä muiltakin sivistyksen aloilta. Ja valitettavasti näitä kaikkia pönkittää nettikulttuuri, joka tekee mahdolliseksi olla äänessä ilman mitään näyttöä pätevyydestä.

Toinen valitettava piirre ovat politisoituneet virkanimitykset. Niiden ansiosta pätevien paikoille pääsee pätemättömiä mutta sopivia, jotka sitten esiintyvät pätevinä asemansa auktoriteetilla. Ja valitettavaa on, että nämä sopivat johtavat virkamiehet keskustelevat toisten sopivien johtavien virkamiesten tai luottamusmiesten kanssa niin, etteivät kohtaa kritiikkiä ja jää kiinni pätemättömyydestään. Tai jos jäävät, asian paljastaa alemman tason virkamies tai vastaava, joka on valittu pätevyyden eikä sopivuuden perusteella. Tällöin tietenkin vedotaan siihen, että pätevän virkamiehen kriittinen vastaus ei tule kyllin korkealta taholta, joten kritiikillä ei ole mitään merkitystä.

Autoilijoiden asiantunteva ratkaisu ruuhkiin ja pysäköintipaikkojen pulaan on tehdä lisää teitä. Ja siltoja ja tunneleita sitten, kun teille ei ole enää tilaa. Joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijoiden yhtä typerät ratkaisut ovat lisätä nopeutta ja tihentää vuoroväliä pysäkkejä ja linjoja vähentäen. Ja tietenkin mieluiten tunneleissa, ettei autoilu häiritse joukkoliikennettä  vai ettei joukkoliikenne häiriste autoilua. Ja siihen päälle vielä lapsellinen unelma automaattisuudesta.

Kumpienkin unelmat ovat siitä käteviä, ettei koskaan eikä missään joudu niistä tilille. Aina voi väittää, että ruuhkien jatkuminen, pysäköintipaikkojen puute ja joukkoliikenteen kehno menestys johtuvat siitä, ettei kaikkea vaadittua ole tarpeeksi. Kun joku osoittaa esimerkin siitä, miten autottomalla kävelykeskustalla ja sen kävelykatujen turvallisen hitaalla nopeudella toimivalla raitioliikenteellä liikkeet menestyvät ja kaupunkilaiset ovat tyytyväisiä, se kuitataan merkityksettömänä erikoistapauksena. Ja lisäksi voi väittää, että kaikki olisi paljon paremmin, jos olisi auto- ja metrotunnelit. Eli kun ei niitä ole, se mikä on, ei todista mitään.

Vielä ikävämmäksi kaikki menee, kun toimittajatkin alkavat pitää itseään asiantuntijoina, joilla on muka kompetenssia arvostella viranomaisten ja insinööritoimistojen työtä. Pahimmillaan edes perehtymättä arvosteltavaan työhön. Tämä pääkirjoitus on siitä masentava esimerkki. Toimitus ei ole välittänyt tai osannut lukea edes arviointiraportin tiivistelmää, saati johtopäätöksiä. Aivan liikaa on tietenkin vaatimus, että olisi käyty läpi sisällysluettelo ja löydetty ja luettu luku Vaikutukset henkilökaukoliikenteeseen.

HS kirjoittaa pääkirjoituksessaan:



> ...että Pisararata olisi vain Helsingin ja pääkaupunkiseudun hanke, mutta hanke pitää nähdä laajemmin. Tilan raivaaminen kaukojunille hyödyttää välillisesti koko maata. Se on parempi vaihtoehto kuin vähän liikennöityjen rataosuuksien perusparantaminen, jossa keskusta viime kaudella kunnostautui.
> 
> Ilman Pisararataa uhkana on, että Helsingin ratapihasta tulee vielä entistäkin tukkoisempi  varsinkin sen jälkeen, kun Kehäradan liikennöinti ensi kesänä käynnistyy. Jo nyt yhden junan myöhästyminen laukaisee usein ketjureaktion, joka vaikuttaa lähijunien lisäksi myös kaukojuniin ja siten koko maahan.


LiVi:n hankearvioinnissa kirjoitetaan:



> Pisararata ei vaikuta kaukojunaliikenteen tarjontaan. ...
> Koska Pisararata ei vaikuta kaukojunaliikenteen tarjontaan, ei se merkittävästi vaikuta näiden junien käyttäjiin eikä käyttäjähyötyihin.


Voisiko asian selvemmin sanoa? Mutta kun suuren lehden toimittaja on jotain mieltä, niin asian täytyy olla niin.

Koomista tässä kaikessa vielä on, että juuri Pisara on ratkaisu, joka ketjuttaa yhden häiriön haittaamaan seudun koko lähijunaliikennettä. Ilman Pisaraa ja Kehärataa Rantaradan ja pääradan lähijunaliikenteet toimivat toisistaan riippumatta ja toisiaan häiritsemättä. Kehärata sekoittaa nämä keskenään puoliksi ja Pisara täydellisesti. Kaukojuniin kumpikaan ei vaikuta. Lähiliikenteen vaikutukset kaukojuniin loppouivat, kun VR ymmärsi pari vuotta sitten lopettaa lähijuarunkojen siirron Helsingissä aseman puolelta toiselle yli kaukoliikenneraiteiden. Tee-se-itse -asiantuntijan ymmärrys ei näytä tähänkään riittävän.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olisi ihan kiinnostavaa muuten kuulla, että miksi juuri K-junalle olisi tulossa lisää käyttäjiä.


Lähinnä ajattelin sitä, että K-junan matkustajamäärä on jo nyt huomattavasti korkeampi kuin 2 x E-junan (siis ottaen huomioon se, että S- ja U-junat muodostavat puolet tarjonnasta Kauklahdesta itään). E-junalla on pitkä matka ottaa edes K-junan kysyntä kiinni, vaikka siihen lisättäisiin A-junankin matkustajat. Ja lisäksi pitää vähentää Kauklahden, Espoon keskuksen ja mahdollisesti Kauniaisten matkustajat, jotka kaikella todennäköisyydellä siirtyvät S- ja U-juniin, kun E alkaa käyttää kaupunkirataa keskustaan asti. Lopputilanteessa E-juna on 7 aseman ainoa yhteys keskustaan ja yhden kanssa jaettu. K-juna taas neljän ja jakaa puoliksi Kehäradan junien kanssa 7 asemaa, ainakin jos HSL vihdoin siirtyy järkevään linjastomalliin, jossa sekä Kehäradan-junat että K-junat pysähtyvät joka asemalla (jos ei, niin tilanne ei muutu, koska sekä Kehäradan-juna että K-juna alkaa jättää osan asemista väliin). Sikäli siis tasoissa; molemmilla 7,5 aseman tarjonta, mutta väittäisin että K-junan asemien varrella on huomattavasti enemmän asukkaita ja työpaikkoja.

Vaikka toki loppujen lopuksi sen ratkaisee lisärakentamisen määrä. En kuitenkaan näe, että Espoon kaupunkiradan varrelle missään nähtävissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa rakennettaisiin merkittävästi muualle kuin Keran asemalle. Vaikka toki numeroiden puutteessa nämä ovat kaikki vain haarukka-arvio, joka voi oikeiden numeroiden valossa olla vääräkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Soininvaara kirjoittaa blogissaan näin: "Helsingin rautatieasemaa ei pysty enää laajentamaan sivusuunnassa, joten ahtaaksi käy, kun kehäradan junat alkavat liikennöidä."

Ei kai tuo noin mene? Mä olen siinä käsityksessä, että kehärata yhdistää nykyiset M- ja I-junat pohjoisessa, ja junatapahtumien määrä Helsingissä ei muutu. Olenko väärässä?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Raideliikenteen laajentamissuunnitelmat, tiheät vuorovälit, uudet radat sekä kaiken maailman hörhöratikat ovat ihan arvailua, mahdollisuudet ovat olemassa vasta sen jälkeen kun hankkeet on lisätty viisivuotissuunnitelmaan tai muuhun viralliseen dokumenttiin.


Kaikkea voi väittää ja piirrellä kartalle, mutta kun sen tekee lukujen kanssa, uskottavuus yleensä vasta syntyy. Eikä niiden lukujen tarvitse olla mitään monimutkaisia laskelmia tai korkeampaa matematiikkaa, kunhan ne perustuu johonkin todelliseen asiaan. Lähteitä löytyy ja julkisia asiakirjoja on kyllä ihan hyvin saatavilla ehdotusten tueksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Soininvaara kirjoittaa blogissaan näin: "Helsingin rautatieasemaa ei pysty enää laajentamaan sivusuunnassa, joten ahtaaksi käy, kun kehäradan junat alkavat liikennöidä."
> 
> Ei kai tuo noin mene? Mä olen siinä käsityksessä, että kehärata yhdistää nykyiset M- ja I-junat pohjoisessa, ja junatapahtumien määrä Helsingissä ei muutu. Olenko väärässä?


Vuorokauden junamäärä kyllä kasvaa, sillä I-junien määrä lisääntyy huomattavasti. Nythän niitä ajetaan vain ruuhka-aikoina, kun Kehäradan myötä niitä ajetaan tiheästi läpi päivän. Mutta, Helsingin aseman ahtauteen tuolla ei liene suurta merkitystä, sillä ruuhka-aikaan liikennemäärä on jo nyt samalla tasolla kuin Kehäradan kanssa on tulevaisuudessa. Sillä sen sijaan saattaa olla merkitystä, että kun nykyään aamuruuhkassa tapahtuneen liikennöintihäiriön aiheuttaman myöhästelyketjun saa harvennetussa päiväliikenteessä helpommin katkaistua, niin Kehäradan auettua tämä ei olekaan enää niin helppoa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaikka toki loppujen lopuksi sen ratkaisee lisärakentamisen määrä. En kuitenkaan näe, että Espoon kaupunkiradan varrelle missään nähtävissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa rakennettaisiin merkittävästi muualle kuin Keran asemalle. Vaikka toki numeroiden puutteessa nämä ovat kaikki vain haarukka-arvio, joka voi oikeiden numeroiden valossa olla vääräkin.


Jotenkin noin minäkin viime kädessä näkisin asian. Vaikka tilanne olisi esimerkiksi jo aivan toinen ei kovin todennäköisessä, mutta kuitenkin aivan mahdollisessa skenaariossa, jossa yksityisautoilua pitää rajoittaa rajusti öljytuonnin ongelmien takia.

Ja siksipä minulle on syntynyt tuntuma, että Espoon kaupunkirata on oikeastaan tarpeettoman järeä investointi. Sille voisi olla vaihtoehtojakin, jos lähtökohdaksi otetaan, että tuota kaupunkirataliikennettä on korkeintaan kuusi vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa.

Ilmeisin on rakentaa neljännet raiteet vain sinne missä niitä tarvitaan. Jos hyvin karkeasti arvioidaan, että yksi pysähys lisää matka-aikaa minuutilla, niin paikallisjunan perässä tuleva pikajuna tai seudullinen paikallisjuna ottaa sen kiinni viiden paikallisaseman jälkeen. Silloin riittäisi tehdä neljännet raiteet vain Espoon asemalta molempiin suuntiin. Kaukoliikenteelle mahdollistuisi neljä vuoroa tunnissa ja paikallisliikenteelle myös tai periaatteessa kuusikin vuoroa kumpaakin lajia, jos opastinjärjestelmä mahdollistaa paikallisjunan lähtemisen välittömästi kaukoliikenteen junan perään, eli käytössä olisi jatkuva kulunvalvonta. Ja välimallina tietenkin opastinvälin tihentäminen.

Toinen ajatus olisi kolme raidetta, jolloin yksi varattaisiin kaukoliikenteelle ja kaksi paikallisliikenteelle. Silloin neljännet raiteet tarvitaan sinne, missä kaukoliikenteen junien pitäsi päästä ohittamaan toisensa. Neljän junan vuorotiheydellä se tarkoittaa ohitusraiteita 7,5 minuutin matka-ajan välein. Silloinkin ohituspaikka taidetaan tarvita noin Espoon kohdalle, missä oikein miellyttävästi kaikki junat pysähtyvät ja asemalla on tarvittavat raiteet valmiiksi. Myöhästymistilanteessa vastaantulevan junan ei tarvitse jäädä odottamaan Espoon asemalle, vaan se voi jatkaa paikallisjunaraiteella pienemmällä nopeudella ja siirtyä kaukojunaraiteelle myöhemmin, jolloin häiriö jää vähäisemmäksi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> En näe Petterin viestissä mitään viitteitä virallisiin arviohin tai suunnitelmiin, vaan pelkkiä arvailujua.


"petteri" on kuin botti, joka pyrkii osoittamaan Dunning-Kruger-efektin todeksi.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Pisararadan yksi ongelma on suhteellisen korkea hinta. Sitä on saatu lakettua aloittamalla rata vasta Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Savonkadun tasalta. Seurauksena kaukoliikenteen hyödyt pienenevät mutta samalla silvotaan kaksi puistoa. Espoon metro rakennetaan ja Lentorataa suunnitellaan kokonaan tunneliin, miksei samoin Pisararataa? Korkean hinnan takia ei tunnu olevan varaa rakentaa rataa kunnolla.

Helsingin päärautatieasemalle tulee viisi kaksiraiteista rataa. Linjaosuuksilla kutakin rataa voisi liikennöidä sopivalla ohjausjärjestelmällä jopa kolmen minuutin välein, jos kaikki junat ovat yhtä nopeita. Lähiliikenteessä tämä voisi onnistuakin. Sen sijaan kaukoliikenteessä tästä junamäärästä on vähennettävä 20  30 % (UIC:n suositus), jotta liikenne sujuisi myös poikkeustilanteissa. Yhden radan käytännön maksimikapasiteetti on siis 14  20 junaa suuntaansa tunnissa. Neljän kaupallisessa käytössä olevan radan yhteenlaskettu maksimikapasiteetti olisi siis 64  72 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa.

Näistä ainoastaan Pääradalla on ruuhkaa siinä mielessä, että junia kulkisi enemmän, jos vain sekaan mahtuisi. Yllä mainittu kaukoliikenneradan käytännön huippukapasiteetti (14  16 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa) edellyttää kuitenkin lisäraiteita asemille. Tätä ollaan toteuttamassa Helsingin ja Keravan välille. Sen sijaan itse terminaali (Helsingin päärautatieasema) ei vedä tuota junamäärää ilman pidempiä lisäraiteita. 

Rakennettaessa Päärata Pasilassa neliraiteisena olisi luontevaa, että se jatkuisi myös neliraiteisena Helsinkiin asti. Käytännössä tämä tarkottaisi radan jakamista Pasilan pohjoispuolella kahteen rinnakkaiseen haaraan. Niistä läntisempää käyttäisivät kaikki junat, jotka menevät myöhemmin Ilmalaan huoltoon. Itäisempää käyttäisivät vain laiturissa kääntyvät junat. Nykyisin suunnitelmin Pisararata vapauttaa lisäraiteita kaukoliikenteeltä vasta etelämpänä. Olisiko tämä noin 2,5 km pitkä osuus riittävä?

Eräs tapa nostaa Pisararadan kannattavuutta olisi lisätä liikennettä siellä. Parasta olisi, jos Rantaradalta ja Pääradalta voitaisiin ajaa nopeita lähijunia Pisararadalle. Jos nykyisiä kaupunkiratajunia (A, M, I ja K) liikennöitäisiin 4  6 minuutin välein yhteisellä osuudella (Tikkurila  Huopalahti), väliin jäisi kuusi vapaata aikataulupolkuatunnissa suuntaansa. Niiden aikaero muihin juniin olisi kolme minuuttia. Pääradalla tähän soveltuvia säännöllisiä junia on yksi Lahteen ja kaksi Riihimäelle (pian kolme). Rantaradalla nämä jatkaisivat Kirkkonummelle tai Karjaalle. Vielä jäisi kaksi "slotia" suuntaansa tunnissa Reserviin häiriöiden varalta. Pisaran hyödyllisyyden kannalta radan vaikutusalue laajenisi Karjaalle, Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan asti!

Valitettavasti kaupunkiradat on rakennttu siten, ettei tällainen liikennöinti nykyisellään ole mahdollista. Ilmalan ja Käpylän takana kaupunkiratojen asemat ovat sijoittuneet niin, ettei niiden käyttötarkoitusta voi muuttaa. Sen sijaan heti Pasilan pohjoispuolella raiteet voisi olla mahdollista ohjata oikeaan asemaan, varsinkin jos Pisara sijoitettaisiin Pasilassa maan alle. 

Tämmöinen rakentaminen olisi tietysti kallista nostaen edelleen hintaa, mutta toisaalta samalla vapautuisi arvokasta maata muuhun käyttöön. Kun Pisararadan asemat sijaitsevat Pasilassa alempana, voidaan rata yhtä hyvin viesä Alppilan kautta eikä Vauhtitien siltaa tarvita radan kulkiessa maan alla sillä kohdin.

Juha

----------


## sebastin

Kyllä Pisara avaa Pasilan ja keskustan aivan uudelle junaliikenteen kehittämiselle, rataa on piiretty vähintään viiteen suuntaan, ja olmeassa olevatkin radat tarbitsevat tilaa että niin kaukoliikenteen kuin taajamaliikenteenkin hunavuoroja voidaan lisätä. Soininvaara ja Petteri ovat aivan oikeassa; Kaikki junaliikenteen kehittäminen, siis jopa, ynnä kaikki uudet radat, ei niitä saada ellei Helsingin ja lähialueiden paikkareita saada Pisaraan. 

Huom. Pisara ei tule haaroittumaan Huopalahdessa.

Pohjoispään tarkastelu on vain järkevää. Sillä Pisara kannattaa Pasilassa laittaa tunneliasemalle. Näin jätetään tilaa lentoradalle, ja huomio: mitkään suurnopeusradat eivät nytkähdä liikkeelle ennen kuin terminaali Helsingissä on valmis. Se saadaan Pasilan asemalle - kun Pisara on maan alle sukeltanut jo hieman Pasilan pohjoispuolella.

Meilahdesta haaroitetulla pikaratikkaradalla/radoille yhdistetään Tullinpuomin yliset alueet Huopalahden rautatieasemaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:38 ----------

Pisaran terminaali Pasilan aseman alle on 2/3 halvempi kuin lentoradan terminaali Pasilan aseman alle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Lähteitä väittämille kiitos, arvon Sebastin.

Etenkin allaolevalle väittämälle, jolle myös kaipaisin jonkinlaista selostusta. Minkälainen terminaali on kyseessä ja mihin kohtaa Pasilan alle tätä on suunniteltu?




> Pisaran terminaali Pasilan aseman alle on 2/3 halvempi kuin lentoradan terminaali Pasilan aseman alle.

----------


## vristo

Kiitos, *Juha P Korhonen*, selonteostasi. Jostain syystä arvostan näin asiallisia ja hyvin perusteltuja lausuntoja täällä paljon enemmän kuin sitä "kilpahuutoa", joka tällä foorumilla yleensä vallitsee. 

Sanomasi lienee se, ettei tehtäisi "hätäillen sutta" ja sellaista ratkaisua, jonka hyödyt olisivat kyseenalaisia, mutta kuitenkin se maksaisi maltaita. 

Erittäin hyviä pointteja esitit, kiitos siis vielä kerran.

----------


## j-lu

Vepsäläinen on Oden blogissa jo väläytellyt Töölön aseman poisjättämistä ja keskusta-aseman sisäänkäyntien karsimista säästötoimenpiteinä. Enpä ikinä olisi uskonut sanovani, mutta keskustan mahdollisessa vaalivoitossa voi olla jotain hyvääkin, jos Pisaran kanssa otetaan aikalisä. On nimittäin ihan perusteltua pelätä, että Vepsäläisen tai muun ajatusten Vantaanjoen ideoiden pohjalta Pisara pilataan totaalisesti ja toteutetaan hätäisesti. Näin kävi jo Länsimetron kanssa.

Itse näen asian jotakuinkin niin, että Pisara tai vastaava hanke toteutuu ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Töölöön kautta Pasilaan saa laskettua kannattavan tunnelin ja se tarkoittaa maan tapojen mukaisesti, että tunneli porataan. Ay-liikkeelle ja muilla Hakaniemen kiinteistönomistajilla (mm. SOK) on kova hinku saada nimenomaan Pisara, koska Hakaniemestä tulee sen myötä käytännössä osa keskustaa ja voi ollakin, että Töölön metrolle tai vastaavalle Hakaniemen skippaavalle hankkeelle on vaikea saada tarpeeksi poliittista kannatusta. Mäntymäen kenttä on huhujen mukaan korvamerkattu kabineteissa jo jollekin taholle, sillä on kiekkopiireissä selitetty Penttilän ja muiden nihkeää suhtautumista IFK:n hallihankkeeseen. 

Helsingille lienee ihan sama minkä värinen juna tunnelissa kulkee, jos ja kun lähijunaliikenne avautuu kilpailulle. Penttilän viikon tai kahden takaiset kommentit Hakaniemen torin laitojen kaavoituksesta (ei ennen Pisararahojen jakoa, ettei valtio vaadi osaa kaavoitushyödystä) indikoivat kuitenkin sellaista, että lähijuna ja Hakaniemi olisivat mieluisa yhtälö myös kaupungille.

Mielestäni tässä olisi nyt paikka harrastelijoiden ja muidenkin alkaa tosissaan miettiä kantakaupungin joukkoliikennettä ja sen eri vaihtoehtoja, koska muuten käy niin, että kaupunkilaiset saavat sen mitä isot pojat antavat, on se mitä sontaa hyvänsä. Tramwestin kanssa kävi aikoinaan niinkuin kävi, mutta internet ja sosiaalinen media ovat vähän valmiimpia niihin aikoihin verrattuna. Sen verran realisti pitää lisäksi tällä kertaa olla, että tunneli on lähtökohta.

----------


## vristo

Joo, huh, mitä puhetta Seppo Vepsäläiseltä Oden blogissa. 

Tässä linkki (Seppo Vepsäläisen kommentti aika alussa):

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2014/11/16...2014/#comments

Nyt kyllä aikalisä, jos koskaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Meneekö tämä touhu nyt osastoon "tehdään metro ilman asemia, niin kannattaa paremmin"?
Vielä kun Hakaniemen karsii, niin kas vain, koko lenkki on tarpeeton, ja jos tunnelia on vielä pakko saada, että voi seisottaa ratapihalla junia, voi kaivaa suoran piston Rautatietorin tai nykyisten laiturien alle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Meneekö tämä touhu nyt osastoon "tehdään metro ilman asemia, niin kannattaa paremmin"?


Ei, vaan vielä pahemmaksi, jos jaksaa lukea Oden blogin kommentteja. Siellä ollaan kyllä niin pihalla kuin lumiukot vähän kaikesta. Ilmeisesti sillä varmuudella, jonka innostus ja tietämättömyys tuovat. Ehdotukset ovat yhtä epätodellisia kuin niiden taustalla olevat kuvitellut perustelut.

Pisaran kanssa kun asia on nyt, kun LiVi on myöntänyt aiempien selvitysten virheet, varsin yksinkertainen. Pisara EI paranna lähijunamatkustajien palvelutasoa eikä edistä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Ei myöskään vähennä päästöjä eikä energian kulutusta.

Mikään Pisran kaltainen muu ratkaisu ei ole yhtään parempi, vaan huonompi, koska kaikissa muissa ratkaisuissa tulee palvelutasoa rasittamaan vielä yksi vaihto Pasilassa. Ottaen huomioon tasoerot, se vaihto lisää matka-aikaa noin 10 minuuttia.

Eniten silmääni pistää into esittää, että kaukoliikenteen junat pitää siirtää Pasilaan. Johan ne ovat Pasilassa, ei niitä sinne tarvitse siirtää! Jos junien ajaminen Helsinkiin saakka olisi turhaa, junat tyhjenisivät jo Pasilassa. Eivät tyhjene.

Tällä hetkellä Helsinkiin johtavan junaliikenteen lopettamisen ehdotusta selittävää asiantuntemattomuuteen perustuvaa kirjoitusta on kannattanut 28 lukijaa. Daniel Federley avaakin ehdotuksen tekijöiden taustaa hauskalla tavalla:



> Minusta Seppo Honkasen kirjoituksia on virkistävää lukea, sillä ne edustavat lähes poikkeuksetta jonkinlaista kovin vierasta virtuaalitodellisuutta, tai ehkä niin vahvaa menneisyyden henkeä, ettei se avaudu tällaiselle 1970-luvun tuotteelle.
> 
> Löysin taas muistiani virkistävän selityksenkin tälle. Näin kirjoittaa Liisa Tukkimäki tästä Kaupsu-yhdistyksestä, jossa Honkanen vaikuttaa:
> 
> Yhdistys toimii verkostona ja muodostaa työryhmiä tarpeen mukaan. Jäsenet ovat enimmäkseen jo aktiivisen ammattiuran taakseen jättäneitä viriileitä varttuneempia insinöörejä, arkkitehteja ym. suunnittelun ammattilaisia. Yksi tyttökin on joukossa, kahvinkeittäjänä.


En kertakaikkiaan ymmärrä, miksi Helsingin saavutettavuutta pitäisi heikentää lopettamalla junaliikenne Helsinkiin. Ei luulisi ainakaan vihreiden tavoitteita palvelevan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Pisara EI paranna lähijunamatkustajien palvelutasoa eikä edistä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Ei myöskään vähennä päästöjä eikä energian kulutusta.


Oden blogista löytyy monentasoista kommenttia ja nyt joukkoliikennefoorumilla pistetään vielä paremmaksi. Jos ylläoleva kommentti ei ole vahingossa kirjoitettu aivopieru, ollaan jo absurbihuumorin rajoilla. Väite, että Pisara, jolla on kolme asemaa kantakaupungissa ja joka tuo sujuvammat vaihdot metroon sekä muihinkin kulkuneuvoihin Hakaniemessä sekä Töölössä ei paranna lähijunamatkustajien palvelutasoa osoittaa todella häkellyttävää kyvyttömyyttä ymmärtää erilaisten joukkoliikenneratkaisujen vaikutuksia. Radan hinnasta toki voi olla montaa mieltä.

----------


## j-lu

Yksinkertaistettuna minipisaran hyödyt ovat puoli miljardia. Ongelma on se, että hinta on miljardin. Tuota erotusta kannattaa aloittaa kuromaan, kuten Juha P Korhonen jo totesi: syöttämällä enemmän junia tunneliin. 

Keskustan asemaa todennäköisesti saisi lähemmäs maanpintaa (ja siten kustannuksia alas, myös matka-ajasta sekunteja pois), jos keskustatunnelivarauksesta luovuttaisiin. Keskustatunnelivaraus kulkee noin 30:ssä metrissä ja Pisaran kanssa ristiin. Pisaran keskusta-asema on suunniteltu 45:een metriin (vrt. Töölö -16 m, Hakaniemi -24 m).

----------


## hmikko

> Keskustan asemaa todennäköisesti saisi lähemmäs maanpintaa (ja siten kustannuksia alas, myös matka-ajasta sekunteja pois), jos keskustatunnelivarauksesta luovuttaisiin. Keskustatunnelivaraus kulkee noin 30:ssä metrissä ja Pisaran kanssa ristiin. Pisaran keskusta-asema on suunniteltu 45:een metriin (vrt. Töölö -16 m, Hakaniemi -24 m).


Mm. Pentti Murole ehdotti blogissaan Pisaran keskusta-asemaa asemaa metron pohjoispuolelle päärautatieaseman alle ja liukuportaita asemalle ja kadulle, eikä ostoskeskuksiin kuten virallisessa suunnitelmassa.  Kävelymatka Stockalle yms. olisi pidempi, mutta rata voisi olla metron tasossa ja lähempänä sitä, jolloin vaihto metroon oleellisesti helpompi. Murole viittasi myös Keskuskadun rempan valmistumiseen. Sen asema kävelykeskustassa vahvistuisi, kun se olisi reitti Pisaran asemalle.

----------


## j-lu

En tiedä kuinka syvältä Rautatieaseman alta löytyy peruskalliota, mutta ymmärtääkseni asema seisoo paaluilla savessa. En usko, että Rautatieaseman alle rakentamalla a) päästään kovin paljon lähemmäs maanpintaa tai b) selvitään ilman tähtitieteellistä hintalappua. Siksi toisekseen keskusta-asema voisi mieluumminkin olla etelämpänä jossain Espat-Erottaja -leveyspiirillä. Erottajalta on samat kaksi korttelia Kaivokadulle kuin nykyisiltä lähiliikennelaitureilta, mutta se on likipitäen kaksi korttelia lähempänä kaikkea muuta.

Sinänsähän keskusta-aseman sijainnista keskustelu muuten kuin syvyysulottovuudessa on täysin akateemista, koska Konstsamfundet.

----------


## 339-DF

> Erottajalta on samat kaksi korttelia Kaivokadulle kuin nykyisiltä lähiliikennelaitureilta, mutta se on likipitäen kaksi korttelia lähempänä kaikkea muuta.


Jopa avasit silmäni! Ainahan mä olen ollut sitä mieltä, että ne junalaiturit ovat liian kaukana siellä Kaisaniemessä ja Töölönlahdella. Mutta kun esitit tuon vertauksen ja rupesin karttaa tutkailemaan, niin nyt vasta havahduin huomaamaan, miten jumalattoman kaukana ne tosiaan ovat! Junan ovelta Kaivokadulle on aika tarkkaan sama matka kuin Kaivokadulta Ruotsalaisen teatterin ovelle. Eikä se matka ole räntäsateella pieni.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En tiedä kuinka syvältä Rautatieaseman alta löytyy peruskalliota, mutta ymmärtääkseni asema seisoo paaluilla savessa. En usko, että Rautatieaseman alle rakentamalla a) päästään kovin paljon lähemmäs maanpintaa tai b) selvitään ilman tähtitieteellistä hintalappua. Siksi toisekseen keskusta-asema voisi mieluumminkin olla etelämpänä jossain Espat-Erottaja -leveyspiirillä. Erottajalta on samat kaksi korttelia Kaivokadulle kuin nykyisiltä lähiliikennelaitureilta, mutta se on likipitäen kaksi korttelia lähempänä kaikkea muuta.
> 
> Sinänsähän keskusta-aseman sijainnista keskustelu muuten kuin syvyysulottovuudessa on täysin akateemista, koska Konstsamfundet.


Lähemmäksi maanpintaa päästään, sillä reitti rautatieaseman alapuolella ei risteä metron kanssa, voidaan siis tehdä samaan tasoon metron kanssa.

Aseman sijainti lähempänä pintaa tarkoittaa sitä, että matka-aika esimerkiksi Stocmannille olisi täsmälleen sama, kuin nyt ehdotetulta aseman paikalta. Jos rata saataisiin ihan kunnolla etelämmäksi, tosiaankin Esplanaadille, niin sitten asia voi olla hieman toinen. Monen lähiöistä tulevan kannalta sitten varmasti oltaisiin jo turhan etelässä. Mutta esimerkiksi onnistunut yli laiturin -vaihto Hakaniemessä voisi muuttaa tilannetta, silloinhan myös metrolla liikkuvien tilanne paranisi, kun he puolestaan voisivat vaihtaa Kauppatorin - Esplanadin suuntaan.

Pohjarakentamiseen en ainakaan juuri nyt ala ottamaan kantaa, mutta Kluuvin ruhje yltää lähes Kauppatorille asti, joten se lienee joka tapauksessa ongelma.

Mutta yleensä: ainakin yksi mielekäs perusratkaisu on se, että Pisara menisi mahdollisimman lähellä pintaa ja hieman metroradan pohjoispuolella. Silloin asemakokonaisuus olisi hyvä, kun liukuportaat toisivat melko lyhyellä nousulla ellei suoran maanpinnalle, niin ainakin heti katutason alapuolelle, jolloin kompleksilla olisi selkeästi hahmotettava rakenne: asemahalli - asematunneli pääakseli, josta on selkeät yhteydet kaikille asemille ja katuliikenteeseen, sekä kaikilta asemilta lyhyt selkeä yhteys katuverkkoon. Orientoitumista maan alla auttaa myös, kun kaikki kulkusuunnat ovat pääilmansuuntien mukaan ja samansuuntaisia katujen kanssa. (Mielestäni tämä voisi olla yksi maanalaisten asemien suunnittelun perussääntöjä: pidä mahdollisuuksien mukaan kaikki maanalaiset tilat ja käytävät samansuuntaisina maanpäällisen katuverkon kanssa ja maan alla tulisi olla mahdollisimman vähän käännöksiä, mielellään korkeintaan yksi ja sekin suorakulmainen. Toinen sääntö voisi olla: yhteydet eri maanalaisten tilojen välillä tulisi mielellään olla yhden keskustilan kautta, jonka taas pitäisi olla mahdollisimman lähellä maanpintaa ellei suorastaan pinnalla.) Edellä kuvattu ratkaisu olisi ainakin selvästi parempi kuin maanalainen labyrintti, josta poispääsyyn menee aikaa minuuttitolkulla ja oikein minnekään ei pääse suoraan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yksinkertaistettuna minipisaran hyödyt ovat puoli miljardia. Ongelma on se, että hinta on miljardin. Tuota erotusta kannattaa aloittaa kuromaan, kuten Juha P Korhonen jo totesi: syöttämällä enemmän junia tunneliin.


Taitaa vain olla niin, ettei puoli miljardia ole kurottavissa matka-aikamuutoksista. LiVi:n herkkyystarkasteluissa on kokeiltu monenlaisia vaikutuksien muutoksia, ja kaikki tulokset jäävät alle H/K-arvon 0,6. Enemmän junia tunneliin ei tässä auta, koska lasketut hyödyt eivät perustu junien vaan matkustajien määrään. Matkustajien määrä perustuu maanpäällä olevien rakennusten, käytännössä työpaikkojen määrään. Eli Pisara voisi tulla kannattavaksi, jos keskustan työpaikkojen ja asiointikohteiden määrä kasvaisi enemmän kuin tuplaksi. Tämä on kuitenkin täysin epärealistinen ajatus. Edes Hakaniemen torin rakentaminen täyteen ei riitä.

Toinen keino saada laskennallinen numeroarvo paremmaksi on muuttaa matka-ajalle käytettävää ajan arvoa. Jos sen kasvattaa yli kaksinkertaiseksi, sitten H/K-lukukin kasvaa yli yhden, ja hanke muuttuu kannattavaksi. Tällaiseen kikkailuun pitäisi vain olla jokin perustelu. Ja hyvin pätevä sellainen, kun jo nyt kun H/K-luku on 0,49, hyötyjen summassa on 104 M eli suunnilleen neljännes hyötyjen määrästä palvelutasohyötyjä, eli ei todellista matka-aikaa.

Matka-ajan raha-arvo kuvaa periaatteessa kiinteistöjen arvoa. Käytetyn ajan raha-arvon muuttamista voisi siten perustella sillä, että kiinteistöjen arvo muuttuu, kun niiden saavutettavuus paranee. Periaatteessa siten Pisara kannattaa rakentaa, jos se nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoja enemmän kuin Pisaran kustannukset. Tämän asian arviointi menee jo hankalammaksi. Hankearvioinnin perusteella Pisaran asemilla on aamulla vajaan 40.000 matkustajan käyttö, mutta suuri osa näistä on vaihtajia. Jos oletetaan, että Pisara tuo asemilleen aamun aikana 20.000 ihmistä joilla on toimistokerrosalaa käytössään 10 m2, kerrosneliön arvon pitäisi nousta 5000 , jotta arvonnousu kattaisi Pisaran rakennuskustannukset. Toimitilan myyntihinta kantakaupungissa on sitä luokkaa, että sen arvon pitäisi enemmän kuin kaksinkertaistua. Ei tunnu realistiselta tämäkään.

Eli Pisara yksinkertaisesti ylittää kustannuksiltaan sen, mitä Helsingin keskustassa voi olla mahdollista saavuttaa hankkeen hyötyinä. Kun lasketut hyödyt ovat lähes pelkästään matka-aikamuutoksia, junien matkustajia ei vain ole tarpeeksi, että näillä muutoksilla olisi merkitystä. Tai Pisara vain on hankkeena sellainen, että sen vaikutuksilla ei ole merkitystä suhteessa kustannuksiin.

Ja tuo viimeinen on asia, johon voisi tarttua: Voiko Pisaraa muuttaa siten, että rahalla saisi enemmän? Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, U-metron linjaus voisi olla sellainen mahdollisuus. Lähinnä siksi, että sillä palveltaisi Meilahden sairaalan aluetta ja työntekijöitä, ja erityisesti siellä voisi aiheutua todellisuudessakin merkitseviä matka-aikojen muutoksia.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Edellä kuvattu ratkaisu olisi ainakin selvästi parempi kuin maanalainen labyrintti, josta poispääsyyn menee aikaa minuuttitolkulla ja oikein minnekään ei pääse suoraan.


Tämä oli juurikin Murolen pointti ja argumentti nykyistä suunnitelmaa vastaan, siinä kun on liukuportaita ja käytäviä hyvin moneen suuntaan. Heikkolaatuisesti toteutettuna siitä todella syntyisi labyrintti. Yksinkertaisempi rakennelma olisi halvempi, jolloin olisi myös paremmat mahdollisuudet saada hyvää laatua.

----------


## kompura

> Pisararadan yksi ongelma on suhteellisen korkea hinta. Sitä on saatu lakettua aloittamalla rata vasta Nordenskiöldinkadun ja Savonkadun tasalta. Seurauksena kaukoliikenteen hyödyt pienenevät mutta samalla silvotaan kaksi puistoa. Espoon metro rakennetaan ja Lentorataa suunnitellaan kokonaan tunneliin, miksei samoin Pisararataa? Korkean hinnan takia ei tunnu olevan varaa rakentaa rataa kunnolla.





> Yksinkertaistettuna minipisaran hyödyt ovat puoli miljardia. Ongelma on se, että hinta on miljardin. Tuota erotusta kannattaa aloittaa kuromaan, kuten Juha P Korhonen jo totesi: syöttämällä enemmän junia tunneliin.


Aika moni näkyy olevan samaa mieltä, että Pisararadan hinta on päässyt karkaamaan käsistä. Miksi näin - ja kenen vastuulla oikein on, että Pisaraan (tai ylipäänsä pk-seudun raidesuunnitelmiin) tulee valittua halvimmat tunneliradan normit ja liikennetarpeet täyttävät ratkaisut?

Kun katsoo näitä viimeisimpiä suunnitelmia, niin enää ei näytä edes riittävän Pisaran louhiminen kaksiputkisena vaan niiden rinnalle pitäisi tehdä mittava ajotunnelikin. Miksi Pisaraa ylipäänsä suunnitellaan kaksiputkisena eikä yksiputkisena kahdella raiteella? Kaksiputkinen rakenne on varmaankin mielekäs porattavissa tai pitkissä tunneleissa, mutta Pisara on louhittava tunneli, jossa on kaikkialla lyhyt matka seuraavalle asemalle tai ulos. 

Tukholman City-rataa tehdään yksiputkisena enkä etsimälläkään löydä sen enempää tunnelirakentamista koskevasta Rato-ohjeesta kuin tunneleita koskevasta komission päätöksestä 2008/163/EC mitään yksiputkisen rakenteen kieltoa. Rato-ohjeen liitteessä 4 on peräti kaksiraiteisen tunnelin tyyppikuvakin, jonka sanotaan riittävän 160 km/h saakka. Tyyppikuvaa ahtaampikin ratkaisu voisi olla mahdollinen: _Normaalipoikkileikkaukseen voidaan RHKn luvalla tehdä tunnelikohtaisia muutoksia, jos junaliikenteen tai teknisen varustuksen tilavaraukset tai järjestelmämuutokset tekevät sen mahdolliseksi_ Onko välttämätöntä kyetä ajamaan Pisaraan kaksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja tai muuta Suomen hulppean kuormaulottuman hyödyntävää kalustoa?

Toinen rahanreikä on sitten nämä asemat, jotka on suunniteltu todella väljiksi odotettavissa oleviin matkustajamääriin nähden. Esim. Töölöntorin asemalla ei juuri muuta tarvittaisi kuin suoraan läpimenevän radan molemmin puolin varsin kapeat laiturit. Myös kulkuyhteydet pinnalle on suunniteltu käsittämättömän järeiksi matkustajamääriin nähden. Yhden ainoan liukuportaan kapasiteetti on vajaa 10000 matkustajaa tunnissa, vähän laskutavasta riippuen. 

Mihin muualle Pisara-suunnitelmassa törsätään rahaa? 




> Oikeastaan vain keskustan asema on syvällä, 45 metrissä. Sinne on suunnitelman mukaan käsittääkseni seuraavat yhteydet:
> 
> Hissi suoraan ylöspäin, 45 metriä korkeuseroa.
> Liukuporrasyhdistelmä Forumin katutasoon, käytännössä ylöspäin noin 45 metriä.
> Liukuportaat metroon ja siitä yhteys asematunneliin, asemalle asti noin 45 metriä ylös ja 200 metriä itään. 
> Liukuportaat Kamppiin, 45 metriä ylös ja noin 200 metriä länteen.
> Liukuportaat Ylioppilastalolle ja Stockmannille, 45 metriä ylös ja noin 200 metriä etelään.


Tässä on hyvä esimerkki törsäyksestä: toistakymmentä liukuporrasyksikköä, kapasiteettia luokkaa 100 000 ihmistä tunnissa ja ennustettu _vuorokautinen_ matkustajamäärä hiukan yli 50 000. Ylioppilastalon suunnan liukuportaat on ehkä jotenkin perusteltavissa, mutta muuten riittäisi louhia syvällä varsin pientä tunnelia (n. 3m) vaakasuunnassa sopiviin kohteisiin ja tulla hisseillä ylös. Metroyhteys on hyvä, mutta sen pitäisi olla Kampin asemalle; rautatieaseman suuntaan ei tarvita kovinkaan vahvaa yhteyttä. Yhdet hissiyhteydet toisin ehkä pohjoiseen Baanan-Arkadiankadun nurkille ja etelässä ehkä Erottajan tienoille saakka. Töölössä ei tarvita pitkiä liukuportaita lainkaan ja Hakaniemessä riittää vahva yhteys metroon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:05 ----------




> Tämä oli juurikin Murolen pointti ja argumentti nykyistä suunnitelmaa vastaan, siinä kun on liukuportaita ja käytäviä hyvin moneen suuntaan. Heikkolaatuisesti toteutettuna siitä todella syntyisi labyrintti. Yksinkertaisempi rakennelma olisi halvempi, jolloin olisi myös paremmat mahdollisuudet saada hyvää laatua.


Ei monipuoliset maanalaiset yhteydet välttämättä ole mikään ongelma, paljon riippuu visuaalisesta toteutuksesta ja opastuksesta. Voisi olla avuksi, jos seinäkuvituksena olisi katunäkymää samalta alueelta katutasosta. 

Joku irvileuka kuitenkin menisi maalaamaan kuvituksen 120-150 astetta väärään suuntaan, niin että Kamppia kohti kävelemällä päätyisi rautatieasemalle ja Stokkan suuntaan lähtenyt Kamppiin, tjsp  :Cool:

----------


## j-lu

Rautatieaseman alla on Wikipedian mukaan 15-20 metriä savea, jonka päällä asema on 23 000 paalun varassa moreenilla. Moreenikerrostumat ovat yleensä korkeintaan muutaman metrin paksuisia peruskallion myötäisesti. 

Eli ts. suoraan rautatieaseman alle tuskin saa rakennettua järkevään hintaan ilman että laituritaso on -30 m. Olisihan se lähempänä maanpintaa kuin nyt suunniteltu asema, mutta onko niin paljon, että laiturin sijainti kannattaisi edelleen pitää ydinkeskustan laidalla? MIelestäni ei, koska yksi Pisaran tavoitteita on nimenomaan tuoda lähiliikenne paremmin keskustaan. Etelämmäs, vaikka syvemmälle.

----------


## late-

> Pisaran kanssa kun asia on nyt, kun LiVi on myöntänyt aiempien selvitysten virheet, varsin yksinkertainen. Pisara EI paranna lähijunamatkustajien palvelutasoa eikä edistä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.


Ei nyt sentään. Hankearvioinnin mukaanhan Pisara pienentää matkavaivaa ja lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Hyödyt eivät vain ole yhtä suuria kuin hankkeen arvioidut kustannukset.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:55 ----------




> Mm. Pentti Murole ehdotti blogissaan Pisaran keskusta-asemaa asemaa metron pohjoispuolelle päärautatieaseman alle ja liukuportaita asemalle ja kadulle, eikä ostoskeskuksiin kuten virallisessa suunnitelmassa.


Minulla on sellainen kutina, että tämä reitti joutuisi Töölön puolella turhan lähelle Eduskuntataloa. En tiedä mitä kaikkea Eduskuntatalon alla on, mutta rakentaa sinne ei tietääkseni voi.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Pari vuotta sitten Pisararadan esittelytilaisuudessa minä ja moni muu kysyi olliko pohjoisempana ja lähempänä pintaa kulkevaa linjausta Rautatientorilla tutkittu. Oli kuulemma tutkittu jollakin tarkkuudella mutta hylätty jostakin epäselväksi jääneestä syystä. Tämän ja valitun vaihtoehdon väliseksi hintaeroksi ilmoitettiin noin 100 miljoonaa euroa. Silloinen hinta-arvio koko lyhyelle Pisaralle oli 500 miljoonaa euroa. 
Juha

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toinen rahanreikä on sitten nämä asemat, jotka on suunniteltu todella väljiksi odotettavissa oleviin matkustajamääriin nähden. Esim. Töölöntorin asemalla ei juuri muuta tarvittaisi kuin suoraan läpimenevän radan molemmin puolin varsin kapeat laiturit. Myös kulkuyhteydet pinnalle on suunniteltu käsittämättömän järeiksi matkustajamääriin nähden. Yhden ainoan liukuportaan kapasiteetti on vajaa 10000 matkustajaa tunnissa, vähän laskutavasta riippuen.


Joku suunnittelija on varmaan ajatellut että Töölön aseman pitää voida niellä jostain Stadikalla järjestettävän massatapahtuman kävijät yhdellä tai kahdella rykäisyllä. Tietysti hyvä ajatus, mutta kyllä ne asemalle menijät voi varmaan porrastaa jollain tavalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei nyt sentään. Hankearvioinnin mukaanhan Pisara pienentää matkavaivaa ja lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Hyödyt eivät vain ole yhtä suuria kuin hankkeen arvioidut kustannukset.


Totta. Mutta halusin kärjistää, koska asia näyttä erilaiselta riippuen siitä, miten se esitetään.

Kun on laskettu, että miljoona päivittäistä joukkoliikennematkaa voi lisääntyä 0,0065 miljoonalla matkalla, se on oikeasti ei mitään.

Luvut, joilla tuo lisäys lasketaan, ovat suunnilleen sata kertaa epätarkempia, kuin saatu tulos. Siksi en pidä rehellisenä antaa kuvaa, että aivan varmasti Pisara lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, koska menetelmän tarkkuuden puitteissa se todennäköisesti voi yhtä hyvin vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.

Eli jos olisi vuorenvarmaa, että todellakin miljoona päivittäistä matkaa lisääntyisi 0,0065 miljoonalla, niin onhan sekin tietenkin lisäys, mutta silloinkin täysin merkityksetön kokonaisuuden kannalta. Vaikka Pasilan eteläpuolelle matkustavien lähijunan käyttäjien määrään (114.000 nousijaa ja poistujaa) verrattuna luku onkin merkittävämpi, joskaa ei suuri.

Palvelutason kanssa on myös totta, että se vähentää matkan vaivaa  mutta vain niiltä, joiden määränpää sattuu Pisaran asemien suhteen sopivasti. Yhtä totta on myöskin sanoa, että Pisara lisää matkavaivaa ja heikentää palvelutasoa, koska näin tapahtuu niille, joiden on ollut helppo kulkea määränpäähänsä Rautatieaseman lähijunaraiteilta. Lyheneviä ja piteneviä matkoja on havainnollistettu hankearvion sivun 36 kuvissa.

Laskelman tarkkuudella voittajien ja häviäjien summa jää voittajien puolelle. Mutta epäilen, että se voi jäädä myös häviäjien puolelle laskennan tarkkuuden puitteissa.

LiVi:n raportin herkkyystarkasteluista (sivu 53) saa jotain osviittaa siitä, miten tarkka tulos on, ja miten se muuttuu kun joitain lähtötietoja muutetaan. Herkkyystarkasteluita ei kuitenkaan ole tehty muutamien menetelmään liittyvien hyvin karkeiden vakioiden arvojen muutoksista. Mutta ei myöskään suurten investointikustannusten aiheuttamien matkalippujen hinnankorotusten vaikutuksesta, koska HSL toi ne julki vasta silloin, kun LiVi:n hankearviointi oli jo tehty.

Hinnankorotusten vaikutusta ei liene huomioitu myöskään HLJ 2015 -luonnoksessa, johon Pisaran lisäksi listattiin Kivenlahden metro. HSL:n arvio pääasiassa Matinkylän metron vaikutuksesta joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin oli noin 65 M/vuosi. Sen perusteella Pisara ja Kivenlahden metro yhdessä toisivat noin 150 M/vuosi lisää korotuspaineita. Kaikkiaan näistä kolmesta tulisi ehkä tarve korottaa HSL:n lipunhintoja noin 70 %. Tämän suuruusluokan hinnankorotukset voivat hyvinkin kääntää liikennemallin kulkutapamuutoket negatiivisiksi. Mutta sitä siis ei ole laskettu.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

HS ylistää: *Pisararata nitkahti askeleen eteenpäin*
 Eli KSV:n odotettu kaavamuutos, ei muuta.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ei nyt sentään. Hankearvioinnin mukaanhan Pisara pienentää matkavaivaa ja lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Hyödyt eivät vain ole yhtä suuria kuin hankkeen arvioidut kustannukset.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:55 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Minulla on sellainen kutina, että tämä reitti joutuisi Töölön puolella turhan lähelle Eduskuntataloa. En tiedä mitä kaikkea Eduskuntatalon alla on, mutta rakentaa sinne ei tietääkseni voi.


Lisäksi tullaan liian lähelle Temppeliaukion kirkon alasia tiloja, hieman väärästä suunnasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli jos olisi vuorenvarmaa, että todellakin miljoona päivittäistä matkaa lisääntyisi 0,0065 miljoonalla, niin onhan sekin tietenkin lisäys, mutta silloinkin täysin merkityksetön kokonaisuuden kannalta. Vaikka Pasilan eteläpuolelle matkustavien lähijunan käyttäjien määrään (114.000 nousijaa ja poistujaa) verrattuna luku onkin merkittävämpi, joskaa ei suuri.


Mistä luku  0,0065 miljoonaa eli vain 6500 matkaa lisää päivässä  nykytilanteeseen verrattuna on peräisin ?

Itse veikkaan että todellinen luku on 5-10 kertainen. 

Nykyiseltä päärautatieasemalta nousee kyytiin ja poistuu siis vain 114.000 päivässä, eli luvussa ovat sekä saapuvat ja lähtijät jolloin nousijoita olisi vain 57.000? Jos nousijoita on vain 57.000 niin se on kovin pieni luku kun ottaa huomioon että Helsingistä lähteviä lähijunia on n 600/vrk. Se tarkoittaisi että joka junassa kun se lähtee Helsingistä on keskimäärin vain 100 matkustajaa. Loput matkustajat nousevat kyytiin Pasilassa ja muualla, koska koko lähijunaliikenteen päivittäinen matkustajamäärä HSL-alueella on yli 200.000. Jos oikein halutaan talousosaamisella briljeerata, niin eihän silloin mitään lähijunia kannattaisi Helsingin niemelle ajaa ollenkaan, vaan pistää ihmiset junista ulos Pasilassa ja ajattaa ne bussilla ja raitiovaunulla keskustaan, tai pistää ne kylmästi vaan kävelemään tai kulkemaan autoilla ja taksilla, eikö vaan?

Minä vedän tästä sellaisia johtopäätöksiä että juna palvelee nyt niin surkeasti Helsingin keskustaa, että puolet potentiaalisista matkoista tehdään nyt joko jollain muulla tavalla tai jätetään kokonaan tekemättä. Helsingin keskustan pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan olla Suomen vetovoimaisin kaupallinen keskus mutta jos lähijunaliikenteen matkustajamäärät juuri ja juuri ylittävät Leppävaaran tai Tikkurilan asemien matkustajamääriä niin silloin jotain on pielessä, ja silloin oikea toimenpide on siirtää päärautatieaseman lähijunaliikenteen matkustajalaiturit sellaiseen paikkaan minne matkustajat todellisuudessa ovat menossa, ja perustaa 1-n kpl sivuasemaa kantakaupungin alueelle keskeisille paikoille josta kanssa pääsee junan kyytiin.

Tai sitten todellakin, pakottaa ihmiset kulkemaan autolla keskustaan, niihän moni näyttää tekevän koska autollahan pääsee minne haluaa.

Eli 6500 matkustajaa lisää päivässä Pisaran ansiosta koskee todennäköisesti joulupäivää tai juhannuspäivää!

t. Rainer

----------


## kompura

> Minä vedän tästä sellaisia johtopäätöksiä että juna palvelee nyt niin surkeasti Helsingin keskustaa, että puolet potentiaalisista matkoista tehdään nyt joko jollain muulla tavalla tai jätetään kokonaan tekemättä. Helsingin keskustan pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan olla Suomen vetovoimaisin kaupallinen keskus mutta jos lähijunaliikenteen matkustajamäärät juuri ja juuri ylittävät Leppävaaran tai Tikkurilan asemien matkustajamääriä niin silloin jotain on pielessä, ja silloin oikea toimenpide on siirtää päärautatieaseman lähijunaliikenteen matkustajalaiturit sellaiseen paikkaan minne matkustajat todellisuudessa ovat menossa, ja perustaa 1-n kpl sivuasemaa kantakaupungin alueelle keskeisille paikoille josta kanssa pääsee junan kyytiin.


Itsekin vähän epäilen tuota laskentamallia... mutta kun kerran tietokoneella on laskettu niin pakkohan sen on olla oikeassa?  :Tongue: 

Laskentamallissa suurin vaikutus (+20% hyötyä) saatiin lyhentämällä Pisaran ajoaikaa yhdellä minuutilla. Onkohan laskentamalli liian herkkä matka-ajalle? Ajoajan nopeutuminen minuutilla kai kuitenkin tarkoittaa matka-ajassa keskimäärin vaivaista puolta minuuttia. Yliherkkyys matka-ajalle selittäisi myös vimmatun innon tehdä mitä tahansa muutaman sekunnin viilaamiseksi raitiovaunujen matka-ajasta keskustassa, ikäänkuin sillä olisi olennaista merkitystä.




> Tai sitten todellakin, pakottaa ihmiset kulkemaan autolla keskustaan, niihän moni näyttää tekevän koska autollahan pääsee minne haluaa.


Autolla pääsee minne haluaa, milloin haluaa, mutta juuri Helsingin keskusta on paikka, jonne olisi hyvä päästä muullakin. Toisaalta, ehkä onkin parempi vain jättää keskustaihmiset omiin oloihinsa ja kantaa eurot muualle?

Euroista puheeollen... 



> Aika moni näkyy olevan samaa mieltä, että Pisararadan hinta on päässyt karkaamaan käsistä. Miksi näin - ja kenen vastuulla oikein on, että Pisaraan (tai ylipäänsä pk-seudun raidesuunnitelmiin) tulee valittua halvimmat tunneliradan normit ja liikennetarpeet täyttävät ratkaisut?


Onkohan tiukan budjettikurin pitäminen kenekään vastuulla, tai edes kenenkään osallisen intresseissä?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mistä luku  0,0065 miljoonaa eli vain 6500 matkaa lisää päivässä  nykytilanteeseen verrattuna on peräisin ?


Sivulla 29 Pisaran uudessa hankearvioinnissa mainitaan:
_"2.2 Kulkutapavaikutukset
Pisararadan myötä Helsingin seudulla (14 kunnan alue) tehdään vuoden 2025 ennustetilanteessa arkivuorokaudessa 6 500 uutta joukkoliikennematkaa, mikä merkitsee 0,5 % kasvua."
_
Ja mistä tuo on saatu? Valistunut arvaus, että EMME:stä. Mistäpä muualtakaan  :Smile: 




> Jos oikein halutaan talousosaamisella briljeerata, niin eihän silloin mitään lähijunia kannattaisi Helsingin niemelle ajaa ollenkaan, vaan pistää ihmiset junista ulos Pasilassa ja ajattaa ne bussilla ja raitiovaunulla keskustaan, tai pistää ne kylmästi vaan kävelemään tai kulkemaan autoilla ja taksilla, eikö vaan?
> 
> Minä vedän tästä sellaisia johtopäätöksiä että juna palvelee nyt niin surkeasti Helsingin keskustaa, että puolet potentiaalisista matkoista tehdään nyt joko jollain muulla tavalla tai jätetään kokonaan tekemättä. Helsingin keskustan pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan olla Suomen vetovoimaisin kaupallinen keskus mutta jos lähijunaliikenteen matkustajamäärät juuri ja juuri ylittävät Leppävaaran tai Tikkurilan asemien matkustajamääriä niin silloin jotain on pielessä, ja silloin oikea toimenpide on siirtää päärautatieaseman lähijunaliikenteen matkustajalaiturit sellaiseen paikkaan minne matkustajat todellisuudessa ovat menossa, ja perustaa 1-n kpl sivuasemaa kantakaupungin alueelle keskeisille paikoille josta kanssa pääsee junan kyytiin.
> 
> Tai sitten todellakin, pakottaa ihmiset kulkemaan autolla keskustaan, niihän moni näyttää tekevän koska autollahan pääsee minne haluaa.


Riippuu tosiaan pitkälti siitä mitä halutaan. Kannattaa tietysti muistaa, että yhteiskunnan kokonaisedun mukaista ei liene maksimoida lähiöistä Helsingin keskustaan junalla kulkevien määrää eikä myöskään käytettyä rahamäärää suhteessa näihin kulkijoihin.

Järkevämpää sen sijaan voisi olla tarkastella autoliikenteen kulkuosuutta koko Helsingin seudulla, yrittää minimoida tämä ja lopuksi käyttää siihen mahdollisimman vähän rahaa (toki tarpeetonta pihistelyä vältellen).

Epäilemättä Helsingin keskusta tarvitsee jonkin verran esikaupungista tulijoita menestyäkseen, mutta tässäkin kannattaisi keskittyä toisaalta massoihin ja toisaalta keskustan tekemiseen houkuttelevaksi matkakohteeksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Laskentamallissa suurin vaikutus (+20% hyötyä) saatiin lyhentämällä Pisaran ajoaikaa yhdellä minuutilla. Onkohan laskentamalli liian herkkä matka-ajalle? Ajoajan nopeutuminen minuutilla kai kuitenkin tarkoittaa matka-ajassa keskimäärin vaivaista puolta minuuttia. Yliherkkyys matka-ajalle selittäisi myös vimmatun innon tehdä mitä tahansa muutaman sekunnin viilaamiseksi raitiovaunujen matka-ajasta keskustassa, ikäänkuin sillä olisi olennaista merkitystä.


Lienee alan ikuisuuskysymyksiä, kun myös kaikki mikä ei ole matka-aikaa syötetään malliin matka-ajan kertoimina. Laatupisteytys tms. olis ilmeisesti liian epämääräistä ja kerrassaan monitulkintaista menoa.  Toisaalta Pisaran ajoajasta ei kai ole mahdollista puristaa sekunteja juurikaan tuota minuuttia enempää millään laskuopilla, eli siinä mielessä tuota 20 prosenttia enempää ei voitane kikkailla.




> Onkohan tiukan budjettikurin pitäminen kenekään vastuulla, tai edes kenenkään osallisen intresseissä?


Helsinkihän on omalta osaltaa laittanut investoinneille katon, joka on juurikin järkeistänyt tämmöisten infrahankkeiden suunnittelua ja priorisointia aika lailla. Budjettikuri ei tietysti sinällään auta joukkoliikenneasioiden ymmärtämistä sen kummemmin. Kääntöpuolella on se mistä Soininvaara on toistuvasti valittanut ja esittänyt valtuustossakin muutoksia, eli että katto rajoittaa myös välittömästi rahallisesti tuottavien investointien tekemistä (=tonttimaan rakentamista luovutuskuntoon).

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsinkihän on omalta osaltaa laittanut investoinneille katon, joka on juurikin järkeistänyt tämmöisten infrahankkeiden suunnittelua ja priorisointia aika lailla.


Helsingin investointikatto ei kuitenkaan koske liikelaitoksia. Helsingin osuuden isoista joukkoliikennehankkeista taas maksaa HKL-liikelaitos, joten ne menevät investointikaton ohi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Nykyiseltä päärautatieasemalta nousee kyytiin ja poistuu siis vain 114.000 päivässä, eli luvussa ovat sekä saapuvat ja lähtijät jolloin nousijoita olisi vain 57.000? Jos nousijoita on vain 57.000 niin se on kovin pieni luku kun ottaa huomioon että Helsingistä lähteviä lähijunia on n 600/vrk. Se tarkoittaisi että joka junassa kun se lähtee Helsingistä on keskimäärin vain 100 matkustajaa. Loput matkustajat nousevat kyytiin Pasilassa ja muualla, koska koko lähijunaliikenteen päivittäinen matkustajamäärä HSL-alueella on yli 200.000. Jos oikein halutaan talousosaamisella briljeerata, niin eihän silloin mitään lähijunia kannattaisi Helsingin niemelle ajaa ollenkaan, vaan pistää ihmiset junista ulos Pasilassa ja ajattaa ne bussilla ja raitiovaunulla keskustaan, tai pistää ne kylmästi vaan kävelemään tai kulkemaan autoilla ja taksilla, eikö vaan?


Jos Helsingin päärautatieasemalla on 114 000 lähiliikenteen käyttäjää ja koko lähiliikenteellä yli 200 000, tarkoittaa se silti, että joka toinen lähiliikennematka tehdään Helsinkiin tai sieltä pois. Ei minusta mitenkään väheksyttävä määrä. (Okei, nyt tähän varmasti joku tarttuu, että siksihän sitä pitääkin jakaa useammalle asemalle...)




> Minä vedän tästä sellaisia johtopäätöksiä että juna palvelee nyt niin surkeasti Helsingin keskustaa, että puolet potentiaalisista matkoista tehdään nyt joko jollain muulla tavalla tai jätetään kokonaan tekemättä. Helsingin keskustan pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan olla Suomen vetovoimaisin kaupallinen keskus mutta jos lähijunaliikenteen matkustajamäärät juuri ja juuri ylittävät Leppävaaran tai Tikkurilan asemien matkustajamääriä niin silloin jotain on pielessä, ja silloin oikea toimenpide on siirtää päärautatieaseman lähijunaliikenteen matkustajalaiturit sellaiseen paikkaan minne matkustajat todellisuudessa ovat menossa, ja perustaa 1-n kpl sivuasemaa kantakaupungin alueelle keskeisille paikoille josta kanssa pääsee junan kyytiin.


"Juuri ja juuri" ylittää Leppävaaran ja Tikkurilan asemien matkustajamäärät? Wikipedian luvut ovat vajaan vuosikymmenen takaa, mutta lienevät keskenään suunnilleen vertailukelpoisia. Leppävaara 19 775, Tikkurila 18 000, Helsingin päärautatieasema 91 000 (pelkkä lähiliikenne).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Helsingin päärautatieasemalla on 114 000 lähiliikenteen käyttäjää ja koko lähiliikenteellä yli 200 000, tarkoittaa se silti, että joka toinen lähiliikennematka tehdään Helsinkiin tai sieltä pois. Ei minusta mitenkään väheksyttävä määrä. (Okei, nyt tähän varmasti joku tarttuu, että siksihän sitä pitääkin jakaa useammalle asemalle...)


Päärautatieaseman 114000 matkustajiin kuuluu  sekä nousijat että poistujat, nousijoita on vain puolet eli 57000 kun koko lähiliikenteessä tehdään yli 200.000 nousua pelkästään HSL-alueella.




> "Juuri ja juuri" ylittää Leppävaaran ja Tikkurilan asemien matkustajamäärät? Wikipedian luvut ovat vajaan vuosikymmenen takaa, mutta lienevät keskenään suunnilleen vertailukelpoisia. Leppävaara 19 775, Tikkurila 18 000, Helsingin päärautatieasema 91 000 (pelkkä lähiliikenne).


Tarkistin kanssa wikipedian tiedot mutta ne ovat vuodelta 2005 eivätkä ole vertailukelpoisia koska varsinkin Leppävaaran luvut ovat nousseet (Sellon valmistui ja Jokeri bussilinja otettiin käyttöön vasta v 2005 jälkeen ja alueen asukasmäärä kasvanut). Tikkurilan määrä ennustetaan nousevan 50.000:een sen jälkeen kun kehärata otetaan käyttön.






> Sivulla 29 Pisaran uudessa hankearvioinnissa mainitaan:
> _"2.2 Kulkutapavaikutukset
> Pisararadan myötä Helsingin seudulla (14 kunnan alue) tehdään vuoden 2025 ennustetilanteessa arkivuorokaudessa 6 500 uutta joukkoliikennematkaa, mikä merkitsee 0,5 % kasvua."
> _
> Ja mistä tuo on saatu? Valistunut arvaus, että EMME:stä. Mistäpä muualtakaan


Ja se joka noita laskelmia on tehnyt ei tiedä yhtään mitään junaliikenteestä ja matkustajien käyttäytymisestä.





> Riippuu tosiaan pitkälti siitä mitä halutaan. Kannattaa tietysti muistaa, että yhteiskunnan kokonaisedun mukaista ei liene maksimoida lähiöistä Helsingin keskustaan junalla kulkevien määrää eikä myöskään käytettyä rahamäärää suhteessa näihin kulkijoihin.


Minun mielestän se on kyllä kokonaisedun mukaista. Pisaran myötä tosin suuri osa busseista jotka jyräävät keskustaan asti poistuisi mutta kukapa niitä kaipaa. Bussien poistuminen antaisi tilaa raitiovaunuille paremmin kanssa eli syntyisi win-win -tilanne.




> Järkevämpää sen sijaan voisi olla tarkastella autoliikenteen kulkuosuutta koko Helsingin seudulla, yrittää minimoida tämä ja lopuksi käyttää siihen mahdollisimman vähän rahaa (toki tarpeetonta pihistelyä vältellen).
> 
> Epäilemättä Helsingin keskusta tarvitsee jonkin verran esikaupungista tulijoita menestyäkseen, mutta tässäkin kannattaisi keskittyä toisaalta massoihin ja toisaalta keskustan tekemiseen houkuttelevaksi matkakohteeksi.


Keskusta ei muutu itsestään houkuttelevaksi matkakohteeksi jos lähiöiden taso nousee ettei tarvitse mennä keskustaan. Mutta se tason nousu koskee vain osaa lähiöitä, suurimpia tyyliin Leppävaara ja Tikkurila. Muut ovat samanlaisia ghettoja kuin 1970-luvulla ja loput pelkkää autokaupunkia. Ongelma on siinä että lähiöstä lähiöön kuljettaessa ei käytetä niin usein joukkoliikenettä vaan on aina niin paljon helpompi vääntää auton virta-avainta ja ajaa perille. Helsingin keskustaan kun tullaan niin valinta osuu useammin joukkoliikenteen puolelle, mutta jos joukkoliikenne on huonosti järjestetty ja rautatieasema esim väärässä paikassa käyntikohteisiin nähden, niin houkutus tulla keskustaan vähenee ja väki pysyy lähiöissä. Tämä koskee erityisesti lapsiperheitä joille pitkät kävelymatkat ovat ratkaiseva kynnys sille että lähdetäänkö ylipäänsä keskustaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Mihin hävisi Pisaran n. 1,5 kannattavuuslaskelma? 

Se että hinta nousee ei voi olla ainoa selittävä tekijä.

Melko omituista että kun seudulle avattaisiin kolme uutta rataa (+raidejokeri) jotka voimistavat joukkoliikenteen perusverkkoa ja tarjoaa tuhansia uusia suoria ja vaihdollisia nopeita yhteyksiä, että tulisi Pisaran myötä vain 6500 joukkoliikennematkaa.

On monia asioita joita ei voi rahalla mitata eikä selvityksillä ennustaa. Uusilla radoilla kun on tapana houkutella runsaastikin matkustajia.

Tällaisessa hankkeessa ei voida laskea, kun se on virheellistä kuitenkin, että Pisara tuottaa vain x miljoonan edut x ajassa.. Eihän tällä logiikalla voisi rakentaa mitään, ja esim. Helsingin kortteliratikka tulisi lakkauttaa välittömästi, ja nykytilanteessa koko kortteliratikkaa ei edes rakennettaisi.

Täällä jotkut tuijottavat LIVI:n h/k:ta kuin jyväjemmari siementä, ketä siellä on taustalla? Raportti vaikuttaa vääristyneeltä. Millainen poliittinen yhteenliittymä tuijottaa vain talouslukuja? (jotka vääristyneitä) Pitäisikö eläkejärjestelmä lopettaa koska se maksaa eivätkä eläkkeensaajat tuota rahalla mitattavaa arvoa yhteiskuntaan?

Perustavanlaatuinen kysymys on myös tosiaan ne vaikuttimet joilla raportti on saatu aikaan. 

Entinen liikenneministeri tuuletti Liikennevirastoa, mutta autopuolue jyrää edelleen ja jota Antero Alku näyttää varauksetta tukevan.

Kyllösen ministeriön piti muuttaa asetelmai joilla h/k lasketaan enemmän joukkoliikennemyönteiseksi, ilmeisesti nämä jäivät sitten toteuttamatta. Tässä on oiva esimerkki kuin preferenssit jotka voivat olla mitä vain ~ tuottavat jonkinlaisen luvun ~joihin vaikuttavat raportin tekijöiden omat poliittiset ja sosiaaliset mielipiteet.. Lasketaan kaikille asemille 5000e enemmän hintaa niin h/k heilahtaa sen ja sen verran kannattomuuden puolelle.

Alteroimalla pieniä yksityiskohtia h/k saadaan näyttämään hyvinkin ja täysin erilaiselta.

Miksi jotkut junat menevät Tampereelle? Siksi koska Tampere on hubi ja suuri kaupunki jonne mennään, ja jonne on kaupungin edun mukaista aikaansaada yhteyksiä joilla kaupunkiin pääsee.

Helsingin keskusta ja kantakaupunki muodostavat alueen joka kilpailee lukuisten motarikauppakeskusten kanssa. Tästä syystä Helsinki esimerkiksi hamuaa metrorataa Pasilasta Maunulan kautta lentoasemalle, mutta paremmin se toteutetaan pikaraitioverkostolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mihin hävisi Pisaran n. 1,5 kannattavuuslaskelma?


Kannattavuuslaskelmahan on juuri sellainen kuin sen halutaan olevan.

Vanhassa laskelmassa pisaraa verrattiin vaihtoehtoon, joka oli kallis ja mahdoton. Sen valossa pisara oli kovin kannattava. Uudessa laskelmassa tämä kallis ja mahdoton vertailuvaihtoehto jätettiin pois, koska se todettiin toisaalta mahdottomaksi ja toisaalta merkityksettömäksi.

Jos vertailisimme pisaraa siihen, että päätetään kaikki lähijunat Tikkurilaan ja tuodaan matkustajat sieltä helikoptereilla Stockmannin katolle, niin kyllä pisaran H/K nousisi kovasti.

Vain hyvin harvoissa extremetapauksissa H/K-laskelmaa ei saa lähtöoletuksia peukaloimalla yli ykkösen. Kivenlahden metro on esimerkki tällaisesta. Se on hankkeena niin älyvapaa, ettei sille pysty taitavinkaan metrokioskilainen laskemaan järkevää H/K:ta.

----------


## hmikko

> Kivenlahden metro on esimerkki tällaisesta. Se on hankkeena niin älyvapaa, ettei sille pysty taitavinkaan metrokioskilainen laskemaan järkevää H/K:ta.


Mikä ei toki millään muotoa hidasta hankkeen toteuttamista, kuten eivät näytä nämä Pisaraa koskevat laskelmatkaan hidastavan Pisaran toteuttamista. Näistähän on kuitenkin sovittu.

----------


## petteri

> Kannattavuuslaskelmahan on juuri sellainen kuin sen halutaan olevan.


Totta. Liikenneviraston Pisara-radan H/K-laskelma on todella kelvoton ja tarkoitushakuinen. Tässä tärkeimmät arvioinnin puutteet:

1) H/K laskennassa on hyötyjen arvioinnissa käytetty 4 % diskonttokorkoa ja 30 vuoden laskuaikaa. Tällä hetkellä valtion 10 vuoden lainakorko on kuitenkin 0,9 % ja inflaatio 1,0 %, valtion maksama reaalikorko on siis negatiivinen. 30 vuoden laskuaika raideinvestoinnille on myös erittäin lyhyt. 

Esimerkiksi 2 % diskonttokorolla ja 50 vuoden laskuajalla hyötyjen nykyarvo on laskujeni mukaan liikenneministeriön laskelmaan verrattuna noin 2,2- kertainen, samantyyppisillä oletuksella kuin mitä Liikennevirasto on käyttänyt. 

2) Liikenneviraston laskelma olettaa, että Pisara-radan jäännösarvo 30 käyttövuoden jälkeen on 26 % investoinnista. Toki asemia ja rataa pitää korjata, mutta tuo arvio suorastaan naurettavan matala varsinkin tuolla laskuajalla. Tuokin luku on laskelmassa diskontattu 4 % korolla, joka on erittäin korkea, jolloin laskelmaan on saatu Pisararadan jäännösarvon nykyarvoksi vain noin 6 % investoinnista 30 vuoden käytön jälkeen.

3) Hankearvioinnissa ei ole tarkasteltu kaupunkirataliikenteen tihentämisen vaikutuksia. Suuri osa Pisaran aikasäästöistä realisoituu kun kaupunkiratojen vuoroväliä tihennetään, tämä erittäin merkittävä osa Pisaran aikahyödyistä onkin Liikenneviraston laskelmassa jätetty kokonaan huomiotta.

4) Pisara-radan laskelmissa ei ole huomioitu lentorataa eikä raideliikenneverkkoon ole tehty oletettu muita laajennuksia kuin Espoon kaupunkirata, Pasila-Riihimäki välin 1. vaihe ja Pasilan läntinen lisäraide. Pisaran kannattavuus paranee, kun raideverkkoa laajennetaan edelleen. 

5) Vertailuvaihtoehdossa on oletettu ratapiha korjatuksi, mutta ei ole huomioitu Helsingin ratapihan remontin liikenteelle aiheuttamia kustannuksia, jos ratapiha korjataan ennen Pisaran valmistumista. Ratapihan korjaaminen tilanteessa, jossa rata-aluetta liikennöidään lähellä maksimikapasiteettia on erittäin haastavaa. Raportissa ei ole otettu kantaa, vaatiiko ratapihan remontti ilman Pisaraa junatarjonnan supistamista vuosikausiksi.

Yllämainittujen seikkojen perusteella Liikenneviraston H/K-laskelma vaikuttaa kuvaavan huonosti Pisara-radan todellisia hyötyjä. 

Huomioimalla ylläkuvatut hyödyt ja Liikenneministeriön laskentatavan vääristymät sekä käyttämällä realistisempaa diskonttauskorkoa ja pidempää laskuaikaa Pisara-radan H/K arvo nousee selvästi positiiviseksi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Päärautatieaseman 114000 matkustajiin kuuluu  sekä nousijat että poistujat, nousijoita on vain puolet eli 57000 kun koko lähiliikenteessä tehdään yli 200.000 nousua pelkästään HSL-alueella.


Mä en heti löydä lähdettä sille, mikä luku on nousijamäärä ja mikä käyttäjämäärä. Sulla varmaan on?




> Tarkistin kanssa wikipedian tiedot mutta ne ovat vuodelta 2005 eivätkä ole vertailukelpoisia koska varsinkin Leppävaaran luvut ovat nousseet (Sellon valmistui ja Jokeri bussilinja otettiin käyttöön vasta v 2005 jälkeen ja alueen asukasmäärä kasvanut). Tikkurilan määrä ennustetaan nousevan 50.000:een sen jälkeen kun kehärata otetaan käyttön.


Ei ne luvut tietenkään suoraan samoina pysy vuosien mittaan, mutta en nyt jaksa uskoa, että niissä kertaluokkien kokoisa muutoksia alle vuosikymmenessä olisi. Jos ilmoitetut matkustajamäärät olettaa käyttäjä- eikä nousumääriksi Helsingissä, miksi näin ei pitäisi tehdä Leppävaarassa tai Tikkurilassa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mä en heti löydä lähdettä sille, mikä luku on nousijamäärä ja mikä käyttäjämäärä. Sulla varmaan on?


Anteron viesti vähän ylempänä. "Vaikka Pasilan eteläpuolelle matkustavien lähijunan käyttäjien määrään (114.000 nousijaa ja poistujaa) verrattuna..... "




> Ei ne luvut tietenkään suoraan samoina pysy vuosien mittaan, mutta en nyt jaksa uskoa, että niissä kertaluokkien kokoisa muutoksia alle vuosikymmenessä olisi. Jos ilmoitetut matkustajamäärät olettaa käyttäjä- eikä nousumääriksi Helsingissä, miksi näin ei pitäisi tehdä Leppävaarassa tai Tikkurilassa?


En tiedä? Joka tapauksessa 57000 lähijunaan nousijaa Helsingin keskustassa kuulostaa todella pieneltä luvulta. Mutta en ihmettele, junathan kulkevat käytännössä puolityhjinä pääarautatieaseman ja Pasilan välillä. 

Jos Pisara rakennettaisiin niin että junalle pääsy keskustassa helpottuisi, nousisivat matkustajaluvut ainakin nykyisen itämetron Helsingin keskustan asemien tasolle ja silloin puhutaan yi 100.000 nousijasta.

Tietysti Pisaralle on "vaihtoehtoja" mutta niiden toteutus on liian myöhäistä enää mm johtuen Elielinaukion parkkihallista. Muistan että joskus 1980-luvulla suunniteltiin lähijunaraiteiden ulottamista Kaivokadulle asti, mutta niiden suunnitelmien yli vedettiin aika nopeasti henkselit. Se on sitten voi voi kun 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> 114.000 nousijaa ja poistujaa


Ilmaisu ei ole yksiselitteinen. Se voi tarkoittaa joko "114000 nousijaa ja 114000 poistujaa" tai "114000 nousijaa ja poistujaa yhteensä", joskin jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa kirjoitettaisiin luultavammin "114000 nousijaa tai poistujaa".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ilmaisu ei ole yksiselitteinen. Se voi tarkoittaa joko "114000 nousijaa ja 114000 poistujaa" tai "114000 nousijaa ja poistujaa yhteensä", joskin jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa kirjoitettaisiin luultavammin "114000 nousijaa tai poistujaa".


Antero  täsmentäkööt mitä tarkoitti

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mihin hävisi Pisaran n. 1,5 kannattavuuslaskelma?


Jos aikoo arvostella jotain työtä, pitäisi aloittaa työstä tehdyn raportin lukemisella. Siellä on ihan oma luku tästä asiasta. En toista sitä tähän, koska jos asia vähääkään oikeasti kiinnostaa, sen voi lukea suoraan raportista.

Sama vaiva on muillakin, jotka tässä ketjussa moittivat LiVi:n tuoretta raporttia. Lisäksi esitetään kritiikkiä, joka perustuu siihen, ettei kritiikin esittäjä ymmärrä, mitä raportissa kerrotaan ja mitä raportin eteen on tehty.

Esimerkiksi dsikonttokorko ja rahan markkinakorko eivät ole samat asiat. Luulisi, että jos vaikka työ liittyy liike- tai kansantalouteen, ymmärtäisi näitä perusasioita, joita taloustieteen peruskursseilla opetetaan kai jo keskiasteen oppilaitoksissakin. Ainakin, jos haluaa arvostella töitä, joissa diskonttokorkoa käytetään, kannattaisi selvittää ensin itselleen, mistä on kysymys.

Toisaalta LiVi:n raportin menetelmien ja lähtöarvojen arviointi on siinä mielessä typerää, että jos joku menetelmä tai arvo ei kelpaa, arviointikäytännön muuttaminen muuttaa myös kaikkien muiden arviointien tuloksia. Jos korkokikkailulla saa H/K-arvon 0,5 muutetuksi arvoon 2,2, niin samalla kikkailulla saanee arvon 1,5 muutetuksi arvoksi 6,6. Eli kannattava raitiotie on edelleen 3 kertaa parempi kuin kannattamaton tunneli.

Jos moittii jäännösarvoa, sekin asia kannattaisi ensin lukea raportista. LiVi on vastikään uusinut hankearviointiohjeitaan siten, että jäännösarvot lasketaan rakenteiden todellisten elinaikojen mukaan. Tässä on sitten tapahtunut muutoksia suuntaan ja toiseen. Tunneleiden elinajaksi esimerkiksi lasketaan 100 vuotta. Hissejä ja rullaportaita, jotka uusitaan noin 25 vuoden iässä, ei enää pidetä 40 vuoden ikäisinä. Loput voi selvittää itselleen lukemalla.

Jäännösarvo ylipäätään on seurausta vain siitä, että yhteiskuntataloudellisia laskelmia ei voi tehdä miten pitkiltä ajoilta hyvänsä. 30 vuoden tarkasteluaikaa ei ole asetettu siksi, että kaikki laitteet ja rakenteet romahtavat tai niiden pitäisi romahtaa vanhuuttaan silloin. Vaan siksi, että on katsottu sen olevan maksimiaika sille, miten pitkälle voidaan pitää yhteiskunnan ja talouden kehitystä riittävän luotettavasti ennusttettavana.

Kaikenlaista voi valittaa siitä, miksi ei ole tehty niin tai näin, kun omasta mielestä sitten tulos olisi se, mitä sen haluaisi olla. Mutta jälleen, jos lukisi raporttia, niin voisi huomata, että on siellä kokeiltu yhtä ja toista vaikutuksen muutosta. Mutta ihan mitä vaan ei voi kokeilla, koska koko arviointiprosessi on jollain lailalla luotettava ja voimassa vain tietyissä rajoissa, jotka ovat tarpeeksi lähellä sitä nykytodellisuutta, jonka perustella lähtötiedot voidaan määritellä.




> Antero  täsmentäkööt mitä tarkoitti


Olkaa vain hyvät ja lukekaa sitä raporttia. Siellä tämä on sanottu: nousijat ja poistujat yhteensä 114.000 kpl, kuten olin viestiini kirjoittanut.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ja se joka noita laskelmia on tehnyt ei tiedä yhtään mitään junaliikenteestä ja matkustajien käyttäytymisestä.


Vahvoja väitteitä Rainer  :Laughing: 

Luitko nyt ihan varmasti lainaamani tekstinpätkän oikein? Siinä puhuttiin *joukkoliikenteen matkustajien kokonaismäärän* muuttumisesta Helsingin seudulla (14 kunnan alue), *EI pelkästä junamatkustajien määrän muuttumisesta*.

----------


## 339-DF

Oliskohan niin, että pisara vähentää vaihtoja, jolloin nykyisin kaksi nousua tekevä Kilo-Pasila-Hakaniemi -matkustaja näkyykin pisara-aikana yhtenä nousijana? Tietää huonoja aikoja bussille 23.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Oliskohan niin, että pisara vähentää vaihtoja, jolloin nykyisin kaksi nousua tekevä Kilo-Pasila-Hakaniemi -matkustaja näkyykin pisara-aikana yhtenä nousijana? Tietää huonoja aikoja bussille 23.


Hyvä pointti muuten tuokin. Mulla oli lähinnä mielessä se, että uusia joukkoliikennematkojahan voi tulla vain kahdella tavalla: 1) Siirrytään muista kulkutavoista joukkoliikenteeseen. Samalla matkan määränpää voi muuttua tai sitten ei. Ja 2) Tehdään kokonaan uusia (joukkoliikenne)matkoja.

----------


## petteri

> Esimerkiksi dsikonttokorko ja rahan markkinakorko eivät ole samat asiat. Luulisi, että jos vaikka työ liittyy liike- tai kansantalouteen, ymmärtäisi näitä perusasioita, joita taloustieteen peruskursseilla opetetaan kai jo keskiasteen oppilaitoksissakin. Ainakin, jos haluaa arvostella töitä, joissa diskonttokorkoa käytetään, kannattaisi selvittää ensin itselleen, mistä on kysymys.


Kuka on väittänyt diskonttokoron ja markkinakoron olevan sama asia?  Yritätkö olkiukkoilla vai etkö ymmärrä investointilaskennan perusteita?  Investointilaskennassa diskonttokoron ja pitkän koron välillä on yleensä selvä yhteys ja muutokset pitkissä koroissa vaikuttavat myös käytettävään diskonttokorkoon.  

Kun Euroalue näyttää olevan siirtymässä Japanimaiseen vähentyvän väestön ja matalan koron aikaan, liian korkean diskonttokoron käyttö julkisen talouden investointilaskelmissa antaa päätöksentekijöille vääriä signaaleja pitkäaikaisten investointien kannattavuudesta. 




> Jos moittii jäännösarvoa, sekin asia kannattaisi ensin lukea raportista. LiVi on vastikään uusinut hankearviointiohjeitaan siten, että jäännösarvot lasketaan rakenteiden todellisten elinaikojen mukaan. Tässä on sitten tapahtunut muutoksia suuntaan ja toiseen. Tunneleiden elinajaksi esimerkiksi lasketaan 100 vuotta. Hissejä ja rullaportaita, jotka uusitaan noin 25 vuoden iässä, ei enää pidetä 40 vuoden ikäisinä. Loput voi selvittää itselleen lukemalla.


Minusta Pisara-radan tapauksessa Liikennevirasto on pahasti yliarvioinut tunneliratojen kulumisen, siihen voi olla luonnollisena selityksenä, että ei ymmärretä kuinka mikä osa tunnelirakenteista kuluu ja mikä ei. Liikenneviraston Raportti viestii laajaa ymmärtämättömyyttä miten suuria eroja on teiden ja tunneloitujen kaupunkiliikennetunneleiden kulumisessa, ja kuinka rakenteelliset erot tulisi huomioida jäännösarvon käsittelyssä.

Esimerkiksi Helsingin metro on nyt 30 vuoden ikäinen ja sitä on viime vuosina peruskorjattu, Länsimetron valmistuessa vanhakin metro on käytännössä kuin uusi. Vanhan metroosuuden peruskorjauksiin menee käsittääkseni muutama kymmenen prosenttia vastaavan uuden metron hinnasta, ei todellakaan 74 % uuden hinnasta. Itse asiassa Helsingin metro on itse asiassa nyt arvokkaampi kuin valmistumisaikanaan, koska käyttäjämäärät ovat nousseet ja kaupunki on kasvanut. 




> Jäännösarvo ylipäätään on seurausta vain siitä, että yhteiskuntataloudellisia laskelmia ei voi tehdä miten pitkiltä ajoilta hyvänsä. 30 vuoden tarkasteluaikaa ei ole asetettu siksi, että kaikki laitteet ja rakenteet romahtavat tai niiden pitäisi romahtaa vanhuuttaan silloin. Vaan siksi, että on katsottu sen olevan maksimiaika sille, miten pitkälle voidaan pitää yhteiskunnan ja talouden kehitystä riittävän luotettavasti ennusttettavana.


Toki ennustaminen on aina vaikeaa, mutta tunnelijoukkoliikennehankkeille ainakin hyvin suuri osa kansainvälisistä esimerkeistä antaa hyvin pitkiä käyttöaikoja ja kasvavissa kaupungeissa kasvavia käyttömääriä. Minusta menneisyyden perusteella tunneliratkaisuille voidaan olettaa merkittävästi 30 vuoden laskentajaksoa pidempi kohtuullisesti ennustettava käyttöjakso.




> Mutta ihan mitä vaan ei voi kokeilla, koska koko arviointiprosessi on jollain lailalla luotettava ja voimassa vain tietyissä rajoissa, jotka ovat tarpeeksi lähellä sitä nykytodellisuutta, jonka perustella lähtötiedot voidaan määritellä.


Minusta ylläolevassa kommentissa haiskahtaa aitokeskustalainen opportunismi. En näet ole havainnut vastaavaa tyytyväisyyttä Liikenneviraston laskelmiin silloin kun tieliikennehankkeet ovat menneet joukkoliikennehankkeiden edelle tai joku kirjoittajalle mieleisempi hanke ei ole saanut hyvää H/K-arviota. Tuollaisissa tilanteissa arvioitsijoita on usein haukuttu kovinkin sanoin. Nyt euphoriaa Liikenneviraston arviointikykyyn sitten yllättäen löytyy.

Nykyinen Liikenneviraston H/K-laskenta ei minusta huomioi riittävän hyvin joukkoliikenteen vaikutuksia eikä Pisara-arviointi ole mikään poikkeus. Suuria virheitä arvioon aiheuttaa Pisaran tapauksessa diskonttokoron, laskenta-ajan sekä jäännösarvon lisäksi myös kaupunkiratojen liikenteen tihentämisen hyötyjen jättäminen arvioinnin ulkopuolelle sekä oletus, että Espoon kaupunkiradan, Pasila-Riihimäki välin 2012 kehityssuunnitelman, Pasilan läntisen lisäraiteen, Raide-Jokerin ja Laajasalon ratikan jälkeen ei tulevaisuudessa rakenneta mitään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 4:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 3:11 ----------




> Oliskohan niin, että pisara vähentää vaihtoja, jolloin nykyisin kaksi nousua tekevä Kilo-Pasila-Hakaniemi -matkustaja näkyykin pisara-aikana yhtenä nousijana? Tietää huonoja aikoja bussille 23.


Vaihtojen määrä varmaan jonkin verran vähenee, Minusta kuitenkin on aika lailla unohdettu Pisaran edut raitio- ja bussiliikenteellekin. Tällä hetkellä Helsingin keskustaliikenne on erittäin rautatieasemakeskeistä. Se näkyy joka päivä esimerkiksi pahoina ratikkaruuhkina Kaivokadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä. Raitioverkon rautatieasemakeskeisyys johtuu minusta merkittävältä osin siitä, että junaan pääsee keskustassa vain yhdessä pisteessä. 

Pisaran valmistuttua on mahdollista uudistaa raitiolinjastoa, niin että Töölön ja Hakaniemen merkitys kasvaa. Kun liikennekysyntä Pisaran valmistuttua hajoaa useampaan pisteeseen, osa ratikoista voi helpommin kiertää pahimmat ruuhkaristeykset ja raitioliikennettä on helpompi sujuvoittaa.

----------


## kompura

> Helsingin investointikatto ei kuitenkaan koske liikelaitoksia. Helsingin osuuden isoista joukkoliikennehankkeista taas maksaa HKL-liikelaitos, joten ne menevät investointikaton ohi.


...eli onko todellakin niin, että ei ole osoitettavissa mitään selkeätä tahoa, jonka vastuulla olisi valvoa suunnittelussa valittavien ratkaisujen kustannustehokkuutta? Onko pikemminkin niin, että kun hankkeelle on näytetty vihreää valoa, sinne kannattaa leipoa kipurajaan saakka kivoja pikku lisätöitä päättäjien kavereille. Kun asia tulee valtuuston päätettäväksi, valmis paketti voidaan joko hyväksyä tai olla hyväksymättä.




> Keskusta ei muutu itsestään houkuttelevaksi matkakohteeksi jos lähiöiden taso nousee ettei tarvitse mennä keskustaan. Mutta se tason nousu koskee vain osaa lähiöitä, suurimpia tyyliin Leppävaara ja Tikkurila.


Olisiko kokonaisuuden kannalta itse asiassa parempi kehittää varsin keskeisillä paikoilla olevista Leppävaarasta ja Tikkurilasta kunnollisia kaupunkikeskustoja ja jättää vanha keskusta näivettymään jonnekin laitakaupungille? 

Yksi pk-seudun liikenteellisistä järjettömyyksistä on, että moni joukkoliikenneyhteys kiertää turhaan kantakaupungin kautta. Kolmioraiteet Kehäradalle (tai edes Ilmalaan) antaisi mahdollisuuden ohjata raideyhteyksiäkin Helsingin ohi, esim. Kirkkonummi-Kerava lentoaseman kautta.




> Ongelma on siinä että lähiöstä lähiöön kuljettaessa ei käytetä niin usein joukkoliikenettä vaan on aina niin paljon helpompi vääntää auton virta-avainta ja ajaa perille. Helsingin keskustaan kun tullaan niin valinta osuu useammin joukkoliikenteen puolelle, mutta jos joukkoliikenne on huonosti järjestetty ja rautatieasema esim väärässä paikassa käyntikohteisiin nähden, niin houkutus tulla keskustaan vähenee ja väki pysyy lähiöissä.


Lähiömatkapareja on niin valtavasti, että ei voi mitenkään ajatella, että kaikille tarjottaisiin sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä. Auto ei ole ollenkaan huono valinta silloin kun jollekin yhteysvälille (tai -ajalle) on kysyntää vain vähän. Jonkinlaista arvoa pitäisi nähdä autoilun tuomassa riippumattomassa liikkumisen vapaudessa: minusta on lähtökohtaisesti hyvä asia, että ihmisillä on mahdollisuus tehdä itsenäisesti tarpeellisiksi katsomiaan matkoja ilman että sillä tarvitsee ketään muuta vaivata.

Samaa mieltä olen siitä, että Pisara parantaisi joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta keskustamatkustamisessa. Pisaran hyötyä kuitenkin syö se, että se on rakennettava niin syvälle, jolloin kulkeminen asemille vie aikaa. Rataa (ja asemalaitureita) saisi hiukan nostettua pitämällä tunnelin poikkileikkauksen matalana, ja yksi kaksiraiteinen tunneli olisi ehkä helpommin sijoitettavissa kallioon kuin kuin kaksi. Kulkemista saisi nopeutettua hissiratkaisuin liukuportaiden sijasta: hissi voi hyvinkin kulkea 3-4 m/s siinä missä liukuporras nousee ehkä 0,3 m/s.




> Nykyinen Liikenneviraston H/K-laskenta ei minusta huomioi riittävän hyvin joukkoliikenteen vaikutuksia eikä Pisara-arviointi ole mikään poikkeus. Suuria virheitä arvioon aiheuttaa Pisaran tapauksessa diskonttokoron, laskenta-ajan sekä jäännösarvon lisäksi myös kaupunkiratojen liikenteen tihentämisen hyötyjen jättäminen arvioinnin ulkopuolelle sekä oletus, että Espoon kaupunkiradan, Pasila-Riihimäki välin 2012 kehityssuunnitelman, Pasilan läntisen lisäraiteen, Raide-Jokerin ja Laajasalon ratikan jälkeen ei tulevaisuudessa rakenneta mitään.


Jos Pisaran liikenteelliset hyödyt ovat riippuvia Pasilan aseman ahtauden ratkaisusta, niin olisi pitänyt tarkastella myös pitkän Pisaran H/K suhdetta. Vaihdotkin saisi sujuviksi Pasilassa, kun suunniteltu liukuporrashäkkyrä korvattaisiin tunnelilla pintaraiteden ali, mistä kuljettaisiin hisseillä suoraan laitureille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos moittii jäännösarvoa, sekin asia kannattaisi ensin lukea raportista. LiVi on vastikään uusinut hankearviointiohjeitaan siten, että jäännösarvot lasketaan rakenteiden todellisten elinaikojen mukaan. Tässä on sitten tapahtunut muutoksia suuntaan ja toiseen. Tunneleiden elinajaksi esimerkiksi lasketaan 100 vuotta. Hissejä ja rullaportaita, jotka uusitaan noin 25 vuoden iässä, ei enää pidetä 40 vuoden ikäisinä. Loput voi selvittää itselleen lukemalla.
> 
> Jäännösarvo ylipäätään on seurausta vain siitä, että yhteiskuntataloudellisia laskelmia ei voi tehdä miten pitkiltä ajoilta hyvänsä. 30 vuoden tarkasteluaikaa ei ole asetettu siksi, että kaikki laitteet ja rakenteet romahtavat tai niiden pitäisi romahtaa vanhuuttaan silloin. Vaan siksi, että on katsottu sen olevan maksimiaika sille, miten pitkälle voidaan pitää yhteiskunnan ja talouden kehitystä riittävän luotettavasti ennusttettavana.


Jäännösarvolla on joka tapauksessa hyvin pieni merkitys, koska 5 % diskonttokorko pudottaa 30 vuoden päässä olevat tulovirrat jo viidesosaan. Jos jäännösarvo silloin olisi peräti 50 % investoinnista, sen nykyarvo olisi vain 10 %. 3 % korolla se kyllä on vielä 40 % eli jäännösarvot olisivat kaksi kertaa suurempia. Mutta se onkin liian pieni juuri siksi, että tulevaisuus on erittäin epävarma. Standardina jäännösarvona on käsittääkseni käytetty 25 %:ia, joten ei sillä juuri ole merkitystä, vaikka jäännösarvon laskentaa tarkennettaisiinkin poistamalla siitä liukuportaat ja vaikka koko radan kulunvalvonta, koska sen vaikutus oli jo muutenkin viiden prosentin luokkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jäännösarvolla on joka tapauksessa hyvin pieni merkitys, koska 5 % diskonttokorko pudottaa 30 vuoden päässä olevat tulovirrat jo viidesosaan. Jos jäännösarvo silloin olisi peräti 50 % investoinnista, sen nykyarvo olisi vain 10 %. 3 % korolla se kyllä on vielä 40 % eli jäännösarvot olisivat kaksi kertaa suurempia.


Oikeastaan pidän LiVi:n ohjeiden jäännösarvojen käsittelyn muutosta merkittävimpänä sen osalta, miten käsitellään hankkeeseen sisältyviä lyhytikäisiä osia. Jos taloudellinen laskelma tehdään oikein, se saadaan tehdä nyt niin, että lyhytikäiset hankkeen osat saadaan sisällyttää ylläpitokuluihin. Siten ne eivät kummittele jäännösarvon osana, jolloin niitä ei voi sisällyttää ylläpitoon, koska ne olisivat laskelmassa kahteen kertaan. Muuten arvelen, että jäännösarvomuutokset on tehty paljolti sen vuoksi, että juuri raidehankkeissa maanrakennuskustannukset ovat suuret ja niiden tekninen käyttöikä on ääretön.

Olen itse pannut myös merkille sen, että 30 vuoden diskonttausaika on varsin herkkä diskonttokoron muutokselle. Kuten esimerkkisi osoittaa. Siten diskonttokoron valinnalla on suuri merkitys laskelman tulokselle. Ja kuitenkin diskonttokoron valintaa voi pitää yhtenä epävarmimmista laskelman osista. Joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta voi sanoa, että korkea diskonttokorko on ollut tarkoituksenmukainen, jotta rahaa on voitu ohjata lyhytnäköisiin ja lyhytikäisiin tiehankkeisiin, ei käyttökustannuksia alentaviin pitkäikäisiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin.

On sellaisiakin taloustieteilijöitä, joiden mielestä diskonttokoron pitäisi olla nolla tai jopa negatiivinen. Mutta kysehän on toisaalta arvovalinnasta, toisaalta tulevaisuuden uskosta. Pidetäänkö nykyhetkeä arvokkaampana kuin tulevaisuutta (= velaksi eläminen on hyvä juttu, koska jotkut muut maksavat kaiken, kun heillä on kumminkin talouskasvun vuoksi enemmän rahaa kuin meillä nyt ). Ja uskotaanko yhteiskunnan toimivan tehokkaasti ja taloudellisesti vaiko ei.

Diskonttokorko on LiVi:n asettama, ja on viimeisen noin 10 vuoden aikana vaihdellut välillä 45 %, kun ohjeita ja ohjearvoja on uusittu. Ohjeissa on korostettu sitä, ettei laskelmissa käytettäväksi määrätyllä diskonttokoron arvolla ole yhteyttä markkinakorkoihin. Sitä lienee joidenkin vaikea ymmärtää, kun diskonttausta käytetään myös liiketaloudessa, jossa koron asettamisella on kokonaan eri lähtökohta kuin yhteiskuntataloudessa.

Helsinki on käyttänyt itse rahoittamissaan investoinneissa diskonttokorkona arvoa 3 %. Muistaakseni perusteluna on ollut, että Helsingin laajuinen ja koko Suomen laajuinen yhteiskuntataloudellinen tarkastelu ovat hieman eri asiat siksi, että Helsingin alueella kansantalous toimii erilailla kuin keskimäärin koko Suomessa, jota varten LiVi:n ohjeet on laadittu. Alhainen diskonttokorko on suosinut metron rakentamista suhteessa halvempiin ratkaisuihin.




> Oliskohan niin, että pisara vähentää vaihtoja, jolloin nykyisin kaksi nousua tekevä Kilo-Pasila-Hakaniemi -matkustaja näkyykin pisara-aikana yhtenä nousijana? Tietää huonoja aikoja bussille 23.


Epäilemättä Pisara vähentää ainakin niiden vaihtoja, jotka ovat menossa kävelyetäisyydelle Pisara-asemista. Mutta liikennemäärälaskelma osaa laskea oikein matkat ja nousut. Eli kun raportissa puhutaan matkoista, kuten 6500 eli 0,5 % lisäystä joukkoliikenteen matkoihin, kyse on matkoista, joista osa epäilemättä on vaihdollisia ja sisältää enemmän kuin yhden nousun.

Sen sijaan kun raportti esittää asemien käyttäjämääriä, kyse on asemalla tapahtuvista nousuista ja junasta poistumisista. Sitä raportti ei kerro, onko nousu tai poistuminen matkan pääte vain liittyykö se vaihtoon. Sillähän ei ole väliä silloin, kun kiinnostaa se, paljonko asemalla on käyttäjiä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olen itse pannut myös merkille sen, että 30 vuoden diskonttausaika on varsin herkkä diskonttokoron muutokselle. Kuten esimerkkisi osoittaa. Siten diskonttokoron valinnalla on suuri merkitys laskelman tulokselle. Ja kuitenkin diskonttokoron valintaa voi pitää yhtenä epävarmimmista laskelman osista. Joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta voi sanoa, että korkea diskonttokorko on ollut tarkoituksenmukainen, jotta rahaa on voitu ohjata lyhytnäköisiin ja lyhytikäisiin tiehankkeisiin, ei käyttökustannuksia alentaviin pitkäikäisiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin.


Totta. Korkea diskonttokorko suosii lyhytikäisiä tiehankkeita ja pitkäikäiset joukkoliikennehankkeet, kuten esimerkiksi Pisara-rata, kärsivät. Vaikka toki H/K - laskelmat ovat vain yksi väline, jolla erilaisia hankkeita voidaan arvioida.  




> On sellaisiakin taloustieteilijöitä, joiden mielestä diskonttokoron pitäisi olla nolla tai jopa negatiivinen. Mutta kysehän on toisaalta arvovalinnasta, toisaalta tulevaisuuden uskosta. Pidetäänkö nykyhetkeä arvokkaampana kuin tulevaisuutta (= velaksi eläminen on hyvä juttu, koska jotkut muut maksavat kaiken, kun heillä on kumminkin talouskasvun vuoksi enemmän rahaa kuin meillä nyt ). Ja uskotaanko yhteiskunnan toimivan tehokkaasti ja taloudellisesti vaiko ei.
> 
> Diskonttokorko on LiVi:n asettama, ja on viimeisen noin 10 vuoden aikana vaihdellut välillä 45 %, kun ohjeita ja ohjearvoja on uusittu. Ohjeissa on korostettu sitä, ettei laskelmissa käytettäväksi määrätyllä diskonttokoron arvolla ole yhteyttä markkinakorkoihin. Sitä lienee joidenkin vaikea ymmärtää, kun diskonttausta käytetään myös liiketaloudessa, jossa koron asettamisella on kokonaan eri lähtökohta kuin yhteiskuntataloudessa.
> 
> Helsinki on käyttänyt itse rahoittamissaan investoinneissa diskonttokorkona arvoa 3 %. Muistaakseni perusteluna on ollut, että Helsingin laajuinen ja koko Suomen laajuinen yhteiskuntataloudellinen tarkastelu ovat hieman eri asiat siksi, että Helsingin alueella kansantalous toimii erilailla kuin keskimäärin koko Suomessa, jota varten LiVi:n ohjeet on laadittu. Alhainen diskonttokorko on suosinut metron rakentamista suhteessa halvempiin ratkaisuihin.


Diskonttokorolla pyritään rahavirtojen nykyarvoon perustuvissa investointilaskelmissa yleensä hallitsemaan kahta asiaa. Rahoituksen kustannusta eli aika pitkälti markkinakorkoa, pitkää tai lyhyttä, kullekin velalliselle sekä tuottojen epävarmuutta eli riskilisää. En näe julkisissa ja yksityisissa investoinneissa mitään suurta laskennallista fundamentaalieroa. Toki julkiset investoinnit ovatkin hyvin pitkäaikaisia, mutta se ei muuta investointilaskennan perusteita.

Liikenneviraston ohjeiden maininta diskonttokoron riippumattomuudesta markkinakoroista perustunee paljolti siihen että käytettävää diskonttokorkoa ei haluta muuttaa jatkuvasti markkinakorkojen muuttuessa ja toisaalta siihen että Liikennevirasto on halunnut käyttää yksinkertaista laskutapaa.

Nyt kuitenkin pitkät korot näyttävät tipahtaneen niin pysyvästi, että vanha diskonttokoron taso ei ole enää perusteltu. Muun muassa pitkäaikaiset joukkoliikenneinvestoinnit kärsivät liian korkeasta diskonttokoron tasosta.

Eri hankkeissa käytettävän diskonttokoron olisi myös syytä riippua hankkeen riskitasosta. Esimerkiksi Pisara-rata tai metrotyyppiset investoinnit ovat suhteellisen vähäriskisiä, vaikka johonkin pohjoisen kaivosrataan verrattuna. Metroja ja kaupunkiratoja käytetään yleensä vuosikymmeniä, kun taas kaivosradan käyttö voi loppua paljon helpommin. Samalla lailla esimerkiksi kouluinvestoinnit kasvavalla kaupunkiseudulla ovat vähäriskisempiä kuin väestökatoisilla alueilla, joilla oppilaat voivat helpommin vähentyä niin rajusti, että investointi muuttuu arvottomaksi etuajassa.

Joukkoliikenteessäkin olisi syytä siirtyä käytäntöön, jossa diskonttokorko tai nimenomaan sen riskilisä on pienempi esimerkiksi metro- tai Pisaratyyppisissä voimakkaasti kasvavan kaupunkiseudun investoinneissa, joissa riski investoinnin muuttumisesta arvottomaksi on pieni. Toisaalta helpommin arvottomaksi muuttuvissa bussiliikenteen investoinneissa diskonttokoron tai tarkemmin diskonttokorin riskiosuuden on perusteltua olla korkeampi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vahvoja väitteitä Rainer 
> 
> Luitko nyt ihan varmasti lainaamani tekstinpätkän oikein? Siinä puhuttiin *joukkoliikenteen matkustajien kokonaismäärän* muuttumisesta Helsingin seudulla (14 kunnan alue), *EI pelkästä junamatkustajien määrän muuttumisesta*.


Joukkoliikennematkat Helsingin keskustaan päin kasvavat Pisaran myötä ja enemmän kuin 6500:lla. Toki bussimatkojen määrä vähenee kanssa jos tarjolla on nopeampi yhteys lähiöistä Töölöön ja Hakaniemeen kuin bussilla nyt, mutta nopeampi junayhteys siirtää matkustajia henkilöautoista ja takseistakin juniin, varsinkin iltaisin. Ottakaa huomiooon että Töölön alueelle tullaan viettämään iltaohjelmaa muualta, mm Oopperaan, Stadionille ja tulevalle uudelle jäähallille. 

Olen kulkenut yli 40 vuotta säännöllisesti lähijunilla ja pannut merkille että matkustajamäärät ovat kasvaneet tuntuvasti kaikilla muilla yhteysväleillä paitsi Helsingin päärautatieasema-Pasila. Tunnen myös ihmisiä jotka karttavat junaa Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvilla matkoillaan siksi että junalla ei päse minne he ovat menossa, tai kävelymatkaa tulee liikaa. Jos itse olen menossa sieltä josta asun keskustaan, harkitsen kaksi kertaa menenkö junalla vai bussilla, jos määränpääni on lähempänä Kamppia kuin rautatieaseman raiteet 12-19 niin menen bussilla. Pisaran pitkiä liukuporrasmatkoja on väitettty hidastavan matkustamista. Jos siirtyminen on 50 m pystysuunnassa, eli 2 kertaa niin syvälle kuin Kampissa niin siirtyminen kestää reilut 2 minuuttia, eikä tarvitse itse kävellä vaan porras kuljettaa. Se on vähemmän kuin kävely nykyisiltä junalaitureilta makkaratalolle. 

Ymmärrän että Pisaraa vastustavat sellaiset jotka eivät itse koskaan kulje lähijunalla. Onhan se niin että tuli millä tahansa muulla vehkeellä keskustaan niin pääsee lähemmäs minne on menossa ja vaihtoyhteydet muihin liikennevälineisiin toimii paremmin. Jotta Pisaraa voitaisiin torpata, tarjotaan tilalle sellaisia yhteyksiä kuin nopeampi raitiovaunuyhteys Pasilasta Töölön suuntaan ottamalla pois nykyinen  Länsi-Pasilan sightseeing-kierros. Tuleeko se siitä huolimatta kilpailukykyisemmäksi? Nyt kestää lähes puoli tuntia seiskalla Pasilan asemalta jonnekin Oopperan kulmille, jos 5 minuuttia säästyisi jää silti 20-25 minuuttia ajoaikaa + vaihtoon menevä aika, kun Pisaran kanssa pääsisi vaihtamatta junaa reilusti alle 10 minuuttia vaikka mukaan laskisi liukuportailla siirtymisen perillä. 

Jos Pisara on liian kallis rakentaa niin pitäisi vakavasti miettiä Töölön metroa, vaikka se logistisesti tarjoaa huonommat yhteydet kuin Pisara. Mutta linja voisikin kulkea Pasilan sijaan esim Haagasta Munkkiniemen kautta Kamppiin ja sieltä mahdollisesti Kauppatorin kautta Laajasaloon. Jos sellaisen metron hinta on 1 miljardi niin se maksaisi vähemmän kuin Pisara ja Laajasalon siltayhteys yhtensä. 

Yksi ratahanke joka elää sitkeästi suunnitelmissa jota pidän täysin turhana on pääradan uudelleenrakentaminen maanalaiseksi Pasilasta lentokentän kautta Keravalle. Sellaine rata ei lisää joukkoliikennematkustusta juuri ollenkaan, ohittaa kaikki asuinalueet ja maksaa pari miljardia. Ei edes tunneli Helsingistä Tallinnaan ole niin turha. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

HSL ainakin on ihan urea sukassa lausunnossaan joukkoliikennelain muutoksesta. Siellä pelätään että markkinaehtoinen bussiliikenne sulattaisi jo ennalta tappiollisten pk-seudun miljarditunneliraiteiden "hyödyt", joten riskittömyysväite näiden kohdalla on varsin huvittava.

----------


## Matkalainen

Tässä menee nyt kohtalaisen iloisesti sekaisin arvailut, mielikuvat ja lähteistetyt tiedot.




> Joukkoliikennematkat Helsingin keskustaan päin kasvavat Pisaran myötä ja enemmän kuin 6500:lla.


Sulla on varmaan lähde tuolle?




> Ottakaa huomiooon että Töölön alueelle tullaan viettämään iltaohjelmaa muualta, mm Oopperaan, Stadionille ja tulevalle uudelle jäähallille.


Päättelet siis, että niin muut keskustelijat kuin puheena oleva raportti ovat tuon jättäneet huomiotta?




> Pisaran pitkiä liukuporrasmatkoja on väitettty hidastavan matkustamista. Jos siirtyminen on 50 m pystysuunnassa, eli 2 kertaa niin syvälle kuin Kampissa niin siirtyminen kestää reilut 2 minuuttia, eikä tarvitse itse kävellä vaan porras kuljettaa.


Yli kaksi minuuttia ei silti ole mitenkään merkityksetön aika. Ja liukuportaista on hyötyä vain jos ne sattuvat viemään oikeaan suuntaan - muutenhan joutuu ihan omin jaloin kävelemään vielä takaisin sen matkan, minkä portaat kuljettivat väärään suuntaan.




> Nyt kestää lähes puoli tuntia seiskalla Pasilan asemalta jonnekin Oopperan kulmille,


Heh... Et sitten ole koskaan kokeillut tuota väliä? En ole ikinä siinä puolta tuntia kököttänyt, edes sillä kerralla kun ensimmäinen vaunu hajosi ja piti vaihtaa toiseen. Reittiopaskin ilmoittaa ajaksi varttitunnin.




> Jos Pisara on liian kallis rakentaa niin pitäisi vakavasti miettiä Töölön metroa, vaikka se logistisesti tarjoaa huonommat yhteydet kuin Pisara. Mutta linja voisikin kulkea Pasilan sijaan esim Haagasta Munkkiniemen kautta Kamppiin ja sieltä mahdollisesti Kauppatorin kautta Laajasaloon. Jos sellaisen metron hinta on 1 miljardi niin se maksaisi vähemmän kuin Pisara ja Laajasalon siltayhteys yhtensä.


Jos sellaisen metron hinta on 1 miljardi, niin kantakaupungin alle rakentaminen on sitten merkittävästi pellon alle rakentamista halvempaa. Mitään muuta selitystä en keksi sille, että se olisi halvempi kuin Länsimetro tai Kehärata.




> Yksi ratahanke joka elää sitkeästi suunnitelmissa jota pidän täysin turhana on pääradan uudelleenrakentaminen maanalaiseksi Pasilasta lentokentän kautta Keravalle. Sellaine rata ei lisää joukkoliikennematkustusta juuri ollenkaan, ohittaa kaikki asuinalueet ja maksaa pari miljardia. Ei edes tunneli Helsingistä Tallinnaan ole niin turha.


Olen ymmärtänyt, että lentokentän kautta olisi tarkoitus vetää nopeat raiteet. Silloin asuinalueiden ohittaminen olisi vain plussaa, kun ei siellä kuitenkaan pysähdyttäisi. Lisäksi, kaikella kunnioituksella, epäilen asiantuntemustasi väittää, ettei esim. Tampereen keskustasta suoraan lentokentälle kulkeva juna lisäisi joukkoliikennematkustusta "juuri ollenkaan".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sulla on varmaan lähde tuolle?


Ja miksi sen pitisi olla vain 6500 joukkoliikennematkustaa enemmän/vrk? Olen esittänyt perustelut miksi se voisi olla 5-10 kertaa enemmän. 




> Yli kaksi minuuttia ei silti ole mitenkään merkityksetön aika. Ja liukuportaista on hyötyä vain jos ne sattuvat viemään oikeaan suuntaan - muutenhan joutuu ihan omin jaloin kävelemään vielä takaisin sen matkan, minkä portaat kuljettivat väärään suuntaan.


Miten voi mennä liukuportailla väärään suuntaan?

Pisaran joka asemalla on ilmeisesti liukuportaat 2 suuntaan. Jos on vahingossa valinnut väärän poistumisreitin niin oppii varmaan seuraavan kerran mennä oikeaa. 

Päärautatieaseman laitureilta pääsee ulos vain yhteen suuntaan. Jos on istunut viimeisessä vaunussa kun juna saapuu ja on menossa vakika Kansallismuseon tai Oopperan suuntaan, niin tulee kanssa junamitallisen verran ylimääräistä kävelyä.




> Heh... Et sitten ole koskaan kokeillut tuota väliä? En ole ikinä siinä puolta tuntia kököttänyt, edes sillä kerralla kun ensimmäinen vaunu hajosi ja piti vaihtaa toiseen. Reittiopaskin ilmoittaa ajaksi varttitunnin.


Minä olen kököttänyt. Reittiopas ei huomioi ruuhka-aikoja. se ilmoittaa 16 minuuttia Pasilasta Oopperaan ja 18 minuuttia oopperasta Pasilaan. On se tietenkin vähemmän kuin 30 mutta jos Pasilansilta on tukossa niin silloin vaunulta kestää 10-15 minuuttia ylittää pelkkä silta. Oikea reitti vetää raitiotie Pasilasta Töölöön päin on Savonkatua ja Nordensköldinkatua pitkin mutta sellaista ei ole missään suunnitelmissa. Lisäksi nykyisen seiskan vuoroväli on niin harva (9-12 min) että jos vaihdot eivät osu nappiin ja on ruuhka, niin voi mennä 40 minuuttia määränpäähän saapumiseen.




> Jos sellaisen metron hinta on 1 miljardi, niin kantakaupungin alle rakentaminen on sitten merkittävästi pellon alle rakentamista halvempaa. Mitään muuta selitystä en keksi sille, että se olisi halvempi kuin Länsimetro tai Kehärata.


Jos se rakennetaan light-rail standardein ja maanpäällisenä tai lähellä kadun pintaa esim Haagasta  Meilahteen asti niin halvemmaksi tulisi. Kallein osuus olisi merenalainen Katajanokasta Laajasaloon, mutta sillekin reitille on vaihtoehtoja. 




> Olen ymmärtänyt, että lentokentän kautta olisi tarkoitus vetää nopeat raiteet. Silloin asuinalueiden ohittaminen olisi vain plussaa, kun ei siellä kuitenkaan pysähdyttäisi. Lisäksi, kaikella kunnioituksella, epäilen asiantuntemustasi väittää, ettei esim. Tampereen keskustasta suoraan lentokentälle kulkeva juna lisäisi joukkoliikennematkustusta "juuri ollenkaan".


Matkustajamäärät sisä-suomesta lentokentälle eivät ole niin suuret että kannattaisi rakentaa erikseen mitään uutta yli 20 km pitkää tunnelirataa kehäradan lisäksi ainakaan kovin pitkään aikaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> HSL ainakin on ihan urea sukassa lausunnossaan joukkoliikennelain muutoksesta. Siellä pelätään että markkinaehtoinen bussiliikenne sulattaisi jo ennalta tappiollisten pk-seudun miljarditunneliraiteiden "hyödyt", joten riskittömyysväite näiden kohdalla on varsin huvittava.


Pelko on varmaan ihan perusteltu, mitä tulee peltometroihin. Kantakaupungissa bussiralli vs. tunneliliikenne on kuitenkin ensisijaisesti asuinviihtyvyyteen liittyvä kysymys, ei joukkoliikennekysymys. Bussi ei ole tunnelissa kannattavampi kuin juna, eikä tunneleita synny markkinaehtoisesti millekään liikennevälineelle. Samoin kuin voidaan kieltää yksityisiä tahoja rakentamasta raskasraidetta Mannerheimintielle, voidaan Mannerheimintieltä kieltää bussiralli.

----------


## petteri

> Miten voi mennä liukuportailla väärään suuntaan?
> 
> Pisaran joka asemalla on ilmeisesti liukuportaat 2 suuntaan. Jos on vahingossa valinnut väärän poistumisreitin niin oppii varmaan seuraavan kerran mennä oikeaa.


Keskusta-asemalta on liukuportaat kolmeen suuntaan ja sen lisäksi toki myös ylöspäin, käytännössä samalla kun siirtyy maan pinnalle voi suuressa osassa matkoista siirtyä myös sivusuunnassa kohti kohdetta. 




> Matkustajamäärät sisä-suomesta lentokentälle eivät ole niin suuret että kannattaisi rakentaa erikseen mitään uutta yli 20 km pitkää tunnelirataa kehäradan lisäksi ainakaan kovin pitkään aikaan.


Lentoradan ideana on rakentaa uusi kaukoliikennerata, jotta nykyinen pääradan kaukoliikennerata voidaan ottaa kokonaan nopean lähiliikenteen käyttöön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lentoradan ideana on rakentaa uusi kaukoliikennerata, jotta nykyinen pääradan kaukoliikennerata voidaan ottaa kokonaan nopean lähiliikenteen käyttöön.


Voisiko lentoradassa edes hiukan säästää rakentamalla se maanpäällisenä tuusulanväylän maastokäytävässä ja peltojen yli, esim Maunulasta Pakkalaan ja Ruskeasannasta Maantiekylään.  Kyseisellä reitillä ei ole asutusta mitä se häiritsisi. Lisäksi pitkällä tunneliradalla tuskin sallittaisiin 200 km/h nopeus vaan lähempänä satasta joudutaisiin ajamaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Voisiko lentoradassa edes hiukan säästää rakentamalla se maanpäällisenä tuusulanväylän maastokäytävässä ja peltojen yli, esim Maunulasta Pakkalaan ja Ruskeasannasta Maantiekylään.  Kyseisellä reitillä ei ole asutusta mitä se häiritsisi. Lisäksi pitkällä tunneliradalla tuskin sallittaisiin 200 km/h nopeus vaan lähempänä satasta joudutaisiin ajamaan.


Tunnelissa ei ole välttämättä tuollaisia nopeusrajoitteita, jos ratageometria vaan on sopiva, esimerkiksi Eurotunnelissa ajetaan 160 km/h ja 2016 valmistuvassa Gotthard base tunnelissa 250 km/h.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tunnelissa ei ole välttämättä tuollaisia nopeusrajoitteita, jos ratageometria vaan on sopiva, esimerkiksi Eurotunnelissa ajetaan 160 km/h ja 2016 valmistuvassa Gotthard base tunnelissa 250 km/h.


Joo, mutta mitä tuollainen tunneli maksaa? Se se varsinainen peltometro olisi. Eihän lentoradan ole pakko alittaa mitään kanaalia tai alppeja vaan kulkisi pitkin peltoja ja metsiä muutenkin suurimmalti osin. Ainoastaan alkupätkä Ilmalasta Maunulaan ja lentokentän ja Korson kohdalla joutuisi sukeltamaan maan alla muutama kilsa. 

Ja Vuosaaren satamarata ei ole vertailukelpoinen koska sillä eivät matkustajajunat edes saa ajaa, ja se rakennettiin tunneliin koska Vantaa ja Helsinki eivät päässeet sopimukseen maanpäällisestä radasta, koska koko radan hyötyjä on Helsingin satama ja Vantaa olisi saanut vain haitat, siksi Helsinki antoi periksi ja rakensi sen maan alle Vantaan alueella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> HSL ainakin on ihan urea sukassa lausunnossaan joukkoliikennelain muutoksesta. Siellä pelätään että markkinaehtoinen bussiliikenne sulattaisi jo ennalta tappiollisten pk-seudun miljarditunneliraiteiden "hyödyt", joten riskittömyysväite näiden kohdalla on varsin huvittava.


Helsingin seudulla kaupunkiliikenteessä on vaikea nähdä markkinaehtoiselle liikenteelle järin merkittävää roolia, ainakaan ennen kuin robottiautot yleistyvät. Houkutteleva joukkoliikennepalvelu suurkaupungeissa vaatii toimivaa verkostoa, johon markkinaehtoinen liikenne ei taivu. Kantakaupungissa ja monissa raidekäytävissä myös liikennemäärät ovat niin suuria, että bussi- tai pikkubussiliikenne ei sellaisiin matkustajamääriin järkevästi edes pysty nykyistä katu- ja tieverkkoa käyttäen.

----------


## hylje

> Joo, mutta mitä tuollainen tunneli maksaa? Se se varsinainen peltometro olisi. Eihän lentoradan ole pakko alittaa mitään kanaalia tai alppeja vaan kulkisi pitkin peltoja ja metsiä muutenkin suurimmalti osin. Ainoastaan alkupätkä Ilmalasta Maunulaan ja lentokentän ja Korson kohdalla joutuisi sukeltamaan maan alla muutama kilsa. 
> 
> Ja Vuosaaren satamarata ei ole vertailukelpoinen koska sillä eivät matkustajajunat edes saa ajaa, ja se rakennettiin tunneliin koska Vantaa ja Helsinki eivät päässeet sopimukseen maanpäällisestä radasta, koska koko radan hyötyjä on Helsingin satama ja Vantaa olisi saanut vain haitat, siksi Helsinki antoi periksi ja rakensi sen maan alle Vantaan alueella. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Nopea rata vaatii loivat mutkat. Tämä tekee nopeasta radasta hankalaa rakentaa maan pintaan, sillä maan pinta ei ole loiva. Loivuus saavutetaan muokkaamalla maan pintaa, silloilla ja tunneleilla. Tunneli on siis itsessään keino saavuttaa loiva, nopea linja. Tunnelin rakentaminen sopivaksi korkeammille nopeuksille ei ole hirveän iso lisähinta verrattuna karvalakkitunneliin samalla välillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Diskonttokorolla pyritään rahavirtojen nykyarvoon perustuvissa investointilaskelmissa yleensä hallitsemaan kahta asiaa. Rahoituksen kustannusta eli aika pitkälti markkinakorkoa, pitkää tai lyhyttä, kullekin velalliselle sekä tuottojen epävarmuutta eli riskilisää.


Vaikka rahoitus ei ole pääaineeni, olen melko varma, että olet väärässä. Diskonttokoron ei ole tarkoitus mallintaa rahan hintaa suoraan, vaan rahan vaihtoehtoiskustannusta. Siis sitä, että kun raha sijoitetaan paikkaan a, menetetään samalla paikassa b ja c ja d saatu tuotto. Toisin sanoen diskonttokorko on ainoastaan kaikkien muiden vaihtoehtoisten sijoituskohteiden referenssituotto. Toki epäsuorasti se kertoo rahan hinnasta, koska rahan hinta määräytyy niiden kaikkien kohteiden tuottojen perusteella, mutta pankkien vaihtoehtoiskustannus on silti eri asia kuin kunnan tai valtion vaihtoehtoiskustannus. (Tässä tuotto sisältää myös tuottoon sisältyvän riskin huomioimisen.)




> On sellaisiakin taloustieteilijöitä, joiden mielestä diskonttokoron pitäisi olla nolla tai jopa negatiivinen. Mutta kysehän on toisaalta arvovalinnasta, toisaalta tulevaisuuden uskosta. Pidetäänkö nykyhetkeä arvokkaampana kuin tulevaisuutta (= velaksi eläminen on hyvä juttu, koska jotkut muut maksavat kaiken, kun heillä on kumminkin talouskasvun vuoksi enemmän rahaa kuin meillä nyt ).


Ja yllä kertomastani johtuen ihmettelen tätä. Miksi kukaan käyttäisi diskonttokorkona nollaa tai jopa negatiivista, koska silloin hanke olisi sitä parempi, mitä hitaammin se tuottaisi. Ja silloin siis jos vaihtoehtona olisi rakentaa hanke a, jonka tuotoilla rakentaa hanke b 10 vuoden päästä, olisi huonompi vaihtoehto kuin rakentaa hanke b, jonka tuotoilla a 20 vuoden päästä. Kyse on siis siitä, että rakennetaan se hanke, jonka tuotoilla on nopeimmin varaa rakentaa seuraava hanke. Ja negatiivinen diskonttokorko nimenomaan suosisi pitkäaikaista velanottoa ja vaatisi paljon lujempaa talouskasvuun ja ennustuskykyyn uskomista. Positiivisen diskonttokoron idea taas on, että tuotot halutaan kohtuullisessa ajassa takaisin, jotta "lähempänä tulevaisuutta" raha voidaan sijoittaa uudelleen ja siten maksimoida pitkänkin ajan tuotto. Siis siinäkin tapauksessa, että tuottojen ennustamiskyky olisi täydellinen, positiivinen diskonttokorko investoinneille antaa paremman kokonaistuoton kuin negatiivinen.

Diskonttokorolla kun ei ole mitään merkitystä siihenkään, vaikka keynesiläisesti haluttaisiin rakentaa mieluummin tappiollisia hankkeita kuin ei mitään. Siinäkin tapauksessa positiivisen diskonttokoron käyttäminen on järkevää, jotta silti valitaan ne investoinnit, jotka tuottavat vähiten tappiota.

Ja pankkien korothan eivät tähän liity mitenkään. Vaikka joku taloustieteilijä haluaisi EKP:n ohjauskoron negatiiviseksi, olen varma ettei se halua investointilaskelmien diskonttokorkoa negatiiviseksi. Ja niitäkin taloustieteilijöitä on, joiden mielestä hankkeen sisäinen korkokanta (siis kunkin hankkeen se diskonttokorko, jolla H/K-suhde on täsmälleen 1,00; isompi korko tarkoittaa tuottavampaa hanketta) tai takaisinmaksuaika on kiinteää diskonttokorkoa parempi vertailutapa.

Joku lähde olisi myös kiva.

----------


## Nrg

> Vaikka rahoitus ei ole pääaineeni, olen melko varma, että olet väärässä. Diskonttokoron ei ole tarkoitus mallintaa rahan hintaa suoraan, vaan rahan vaihtoehtoiskustannusta. Siis sitä, että kun raha sijoitetaan paikkaan a, menetetään samalla paikassa b ja c ja d saatu tuotto. Toisin sanoen diskonttokorko on ainoastaan kaikkien muiden vaihtoehtoisten sijoituskohteiden referenssituotto. Toki epäsuorasti se kertoo rahan hinnasta, koska rahan hinta määräytyy niiden kaikkien kohteiden tuottojen perusteella, mutta pankkien vaihtoehtoiskustannus on silti eri asia kuin kunnan tai valtion vaihtoehtoiskustannus. (Tässä tuotto sisältää myös tuottoon sisältyvän riskin huomioimisen.)


Sen mitä laskentatoimea olen lukenut niin näinhän se menee. Liiketoiminnallisissa investoinneissa sijoittajat määräävät kohdeyritykselle tuottovaatimuksen, jota sitten käytetään diskonttokorkona. Kun investointi tuottaa täsmälleen sijoittajien tuottovaatimuksen, on investoinnin nettonykyarvo nolla ja hanke kannattaa vielä toteuttaa. Mikäli se jää alle, on yrityksen kannattavampaa jakaa rahat osinkoina (yksinkertaistuksen vuoksi tässä on esimerkiksi vero jätetty pois), koska ei voi investoinneillaan tuottaa sitä, mitä sijoittaja kohdeyritykseltä vaatii. Sijoittaja määrittää tuottovaatimuksen muun muassa arvioimansa riskisyyden mukaan.

En näe, että yhteiskunnallinen investointilaskenta eroaisi periaatteeltaan kovastikaan liiketoiminnan investointilaskelmista. Erot tulevat nähdäkseni hyötyjen laskemisesta ja arvottamisesta, sillä hyödyt ovat yhteiskunnallisessa laskennassa paljon muutakin kuin tulevaisuuden säästettyä ja tuotettua rahaa. Kun nämä osittain ihan arvovalinnatkin on tehty, on erittäin tärkeää, että vertailtavat hankkeet sitten lasketaan samoin periaattein. Muuten ne eivät ole mistään näkökulmasta vertailukelpoisia, eikä investoidulle rahalle ole laskettavissa vaihtoehtoiskustannusta. Eli mikäli ministeriö päättää, että hankkeissa käytetään H/K-menettelyä niin silloin sitä on käytettävä. Miljardihankkeita ei voi perustella pelkällä olaviloukomutulla. Saattaa olla ihan oikein kritisoida niitä laskentaperusteita, mutta joillain keinoin on hankkeet pidettävä vertailukelpoisina.

Kun sitten hankkeita arvioidaan ja esimerkiksi ihmisten säästetylle ajalle on joku arvo annettu, voidaan investoinnille laskea (yhteiskunnallinen) nettonykyarvo. Jos se on alle nollan, ei hanketta pidä jatkaa. Tämän luulisi olevan itsestäänselvää. Mikäli laskelmat on tehty väärin, pitää ne pystyä vääriksi osoittamaan eikä sössöttämään siitä, että ei tää nyt oikein meille käy. Ja jos investointivaihtoehtoja on lukuisia, niin kuin yleensä on, niin lienee edelleen selvää, että tuottavimmat tehdään ensin.

Näinhän ei toki vuoden 2014 Suomessa menetellä.

EDIT: Niin tähän loppuun piti tehdä vielä sellainen vertaus, että mielestäni näissä kunnallisissa liikennehankkeissa on nähtävä valtion rahoitus tietyllä tavalla samoin kuin yritys näkee ulkopuolisen rahoituksen; mikäli ministeriön odottamia yhteiskunnallisia tuottoja ei voida investoinnilla osoittaa saatavan, ei valtion rahoitusta tarvitse odottaa. Sitten voi tehdä hankkeet kunnan omilla rahoilla, jos ei suostu rahoittajan (ministeriön) laskentaperusteita käyttämään ja niillä kannattavuutta osoittamaan. Ei pankiltakaan haeta lainaa sanomalla, että kylläpäs annatte, vaikkei aiotakaan takaisin maksaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka rahoitus ei ole pääaineeni, olen melko varma, että olet väärässä. Diskonttokoron ei ole tarkoitus mallintaa rahan hintaa suoraan, vaan rahan vaihtoehtoiskustannusta.


Kyllä, eli olet Elmo oikeassa. Sitähän LiVi:n ohjeiden selitys diskonttokoron perusteesta tarkoittaa.

Diskonttokorolla kuvataan yhteiskunnassa vallitsevan tuottavuuden ja sen kehityksen vaikutusta siihen, mitä tulevaisuuden hyödyt merkitsevät nykyhetkellä. Esimerkiksi jossain oli otettu silta. Kallis silta kestää kauan, halpa silta pitää korvata uudella pian. Jos nyt ollaan köyhiä mutta tuottavuus kasvaa kohisten, ei kannata rakentaa kallista ja pitkäikäistä siltaa, koska tulevat rikkaat sukupolvet voivat rakentaa halvemmalla uuden sillan tulevaisuudessa kuin me nyt joutuisimme satsaamaan siihen, ettei uutta siltaa tarvitse rakentaa. Eli nyt kannattaa käyttää rahaa mieluummin sellaiseen, josta on hyötyä nyt, kuin hyödyttää tulevia sukupolvia, joille hyödyn arvo on mitätön, vaikka se meille köyhille nyt on kallis uhraus.

Jos siis tuottavuus kasvaa ripeästi, korkea diskonttokorko on oikea valinta yhteiskuntataloudellisen hyödyn laskennassa. Jos talous kasvaa verkkaiseen, alhainen diskonttokorko kuvaa oikein tulevien hyötyjen nykyarvoa.




> Joku lähde olisi myös kiva.


No tässä yksi: http://www.law.uchicago.edu/files/fi...%20paper_0.pdf

En ole tuota ajatukella läpi lukenut, mutta siinä on pohditaa negatiivisesta diskonttokorosta. Aihe on ilmastopolitiikka, jossa on kyse todella globaaleista sekä pitkäaikaisista vaikutuksista.

Yhdenlainen tiivistelmä on lopussa luvun Conclusion kaksi ensimmäistä kappaletta. Niissä selvitetään diskonttokoron merkitystä ja yhteyttä markkinakorkoon. Sitten mennäänkin jo ilmastopolitiikan ja siihen liittyvien panostusten pohtimiseen.

Negatiivisen diskonttokoron idea on, että euron panostuksella (ilmaston hyväksi) nyt saadaan surempi hyöty kuin tulevaisuudessa, koska mitä myöhemmin hyötyjä yritetään saada, sen kalliimmaksi saavutukset käyvät. Toinen esimerkki tästä on yleinen ennaltaehkäisyn merkitys. On halvempaa panostaa vaikkapa paloturvallisuuteen kuin korjata tulipalon vahingot.

Miten tätä ajattelua tulevaisuuden ja nykyhetken panostusten ja hyötyjen arvosta voisi soveltaa Pisaraan? Jos ajatellaan, että meillä tuottavuus kehittyy, Pisaran tekeminen myöhemmin on halvempaa kuin nyt. Siis tuottavuuden kasvaessa Pisaran reaalihinta laskee. Inflaatiolla ei ole tämän kanssa mitään tekemistä, koska inflaatio on vain rahan arvon muutos. Kehityksen myötä myös väestö lisääntyy, mikä tarkoittaa, että Pisaran käyttö lisääntyy ajan kuluessa, jolloin myös Pisaran hyödyt lisääntyvät. Mitä siis kannattaa tehdä?

Ei kannata rakentaa Pisaraa mahdollisimman pian, koska siten Pisaran reaalihinta on mahdollisimman suuri ja sen hyöty mahdollisimman pieni. Kun aika kuluu, Pisaran hinta laskee ja hyödyt kasvavat. Pisara siis kannattaa tehdä mahdollisimman myöhään. Eli silloin, kun se käy välttämättömäksi mahdollisesti siksi, että ei ole enää muuta keinoa vastata kysyntään. Pisara ei välttämättä silloinkaan ole kannattava niin, että hyödyt olisivat suuremmat kuin sen hetken kustannus. Mutta syy rakentamiseen onkin vaihtoehdon puute.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä menee nyt kohtalaisen iloisesti sekaisin arvailut, mielikuvat ja lähteistetyt tiedot.


Eikä ole ensimmäinen kerta. Minusta ylläpito voisi pikku hiljaa alkaa puuttua tuohon asiaan. Että jokainen meistä kirjoittaessaa on velvollinen kertomaan, kirjoittaako omaa mielipidettä vai faktaa.

En minäkään usko, että pisara generoisi vain 6500 uutta joukkoliikennematkaa vuorokaudessa. Mutta mun uskomukseni on eri asia kuin virallinen selvitys. Mä olen tietysti sitä mieltä, että mä olen oikeassa ja selvitys väärässä, mutta silti se on vain mun mielipiteeni.

----------


## Matkalainen

> En minäkään usko, että pisara generoisi vain 6500 uutta joukkoliikennematkaa vuorokaudessa. Mutta mun uskomukseni on eri asia kuin virallinen selvitys. Mä olen tietysti sitä mieltä, että mä olen oikeassa ja selvitys väärässä, mutta silti se on vain mun mielipiteeni.


Hyvä pointti tuoda esille oma mielipide tuostakin asiasta. Mainittakoon siis, että minustakin 6500 uutta matkaa on vähän, mutta uskon mieluummin raporttia kuin satunnaisen kirjoittelijan (ml. itseni) mielipiteitä.

Samoin voisin mainita, että "oikea" Pisara olisi minusta hyvä idea, mutta nykyinen mini-inkarnaatio on minusta liki älyvapaa, etenkin kustannukset huomioonottaen. Ei ole myöskään järkevää aloittaa mini-Pisarasta, koska laajentaminen ei järkevästi onnistu (jättäisi pitkiä tunnelinpätkiä tyhjiksi).

----------


## Max

> 1. Miten voi mennä liukuportailla väärään suuntaan?
> 2. Päärautatieaseman laitureilta pääsee ulos vain yhteen suuntaan. Jos on istunut viimeisessä vaunussa kun juna saapuu ja on menossa vakika Kansallismuseon tai Oopperan suuntaan, niin tulee kanssa junamitallisen verran ylimääräistä kävelyä.


1. Jos esimerkiksi olet matkalla Liisankadulle ja jäät metrosta pois Kaisaniemessä, niin ne ainoat tarjolla olevat liukuportaat vievät sinua parisataa metriä päinvastaiseen suuntaan.
2. Menee off-topiciksi, mutta onhan siellä päärautatieasemalla se poikkitunneli, josta on varsin paljon hyötyä monessa tapauksessa. Ihan junanmittaa ei siis tarvitse kiertää Kaisaniemen laitureilta Elielinaukion suuntaan.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Hankkeessa siis pitäisi pystyä arvioimaan sen vaikutukset ja suhteet hyvinkin paljon myöhäisemmässä tilanteessa. Tehdyillä valinnoilla voi olla myöhemmin arvaamattomia seurauksia. Hyvä esimerkki on kaupunkiratojen rakentaminen. Alusta alkaen ne sijoitettiin kaukoliikenneraiteiden viereen siten, ettei niillä ollut suoraa yhteyttä keskenään, toisin sanoen päästäkseen kaukoraiteelta lähiraiteelle junan täytyy ylittää vastakkaissuuntainen raide.

Sinänsä on aivan järkevää erottaa eri liikennelajit toisistaan, jotta mahdolliset häiriöt eivät siirry niiden kesken. Tätä ei olisi kuitenkaan tarvinnut tehdä fyysisesti. Ratkaisun takia vaihtoyhteydet esimerkiksi Tikkurilassa ja Keravalla vaikeutuvat, koska ainakin osan matkustajista täytyy vaihtaa laituria. Häiriötilanteissa liikennettä on myös vaikea siirtää nopeilta hitaille. 

Lisäksi kaupunkiratojen haarakohdissa (Huopalahti ja Hiekkaharju) ei ole voitu tehdä yhteyttä kaukoliikenneraiteilta Kehäradan suuntaan. Näin ollen ei ole teknisesti mahdollista ajaa nopeita junia Helsingistä lentoasemalle; tosin eivät ne muutenkaan sopisi kaukoliikenneraiteille. Vastaavasti tehtäessä mahdollisesti Vantaankoskelta ratahaara Klaukkalan suuntaan näitä junia ei voi Huopalahdessa ohjata kaukoliikenneraiteille.

Nyttemminhän kaupunkiratojen liikennöinti on muutettu vasemmanpuoleiseksi, jolloin runko-osuudella toiseen suuntaan samansuuntaiset raiteet sijaitsevat vierekkäin. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan raiteet kuitenkin ovat entistä kauempana toisistaan!

Oikeaoppisesti kaupunkiradat olisi pitänyt rakentaa kaukoliikenneraiteiden väliin, jolloin lyhytmatkaisemmat lähijunat voivat helposti kääntyä takaisin. Sinänsä raiteiden kulkusuuntaa voidaan helposti vaihtaa. Valitettavasti lähiliikenteen laitureiden sijainti estää tämän. Tällainen ratkaisu olisi varmasti tullut kalliimmaksi ja olisi ollut hankalampi toteuttaa. Kalliimpi ratkaisu olisi kuitenkin ollut kannattava, koska asiantilan korjaaminen myöhemmin on vaikeaa, kallista ellei peräti mahdotonta.

Tällä on myös vaikutusta Pisararadan suhteen: kaukoliikenneraiteilta ei voi siirtyä sujuvasti Pisararadalle. Ei siis ole mahdollista ajaa nopeita lähijunia esimerkiksi Riihimäeltä ja Lahdesta Pisaran kautta Kirkkonummelle. Jos kaupunkiratojen runko-osuutta (Huopalahti - Helsinki - Hiekkaharju) liikennöitäisiin 3 - 4 minuutin välein, nämä lisäjunat sopisivat hyvin sekaan. Voi tietysti olla, että tämmöinen liikenteen yhdistäminen toisi liikaa epävarmuutta liikennöintiin. Nykyisin suunnitelmin tämä ei edes ole mahdollista. 

Pisararadan suora vaikutusalue kasvaisi kuitenkin potentiaalisesti Karjaalle, Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan asti!

Juha

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Oikeaoppisesti kaupunkiradat olisi pitänyt rakentaa kaukoliikenneraiteiden väliin, jolloin lyhytmatkaisemmat lähijunat voivat helposti kääntyä takaisin. Sinänsä raiteiden kulkusuuntaa voidaan helposti vaihtaa. Valitettavasti lähiliikenteen laitureiden sijainti estää tämän. Tällainen ratkaisu olisi varmasti tullut kalliimmaksi ja olisi ollut hankalampi toteuttaa. Kalliimpi ratkaisu olisi kuitenkin ollut kannattava, koska asiantilan korjaaminen myöhemmin on vaikeaa, kallista ellei peräti mahdotonta.


Oivalsin tämän saman asian toissakesänä, kun olin kesän töissä Espoon kaupungin kaupunkisuunnittelukeskuksessa ja kuljin työmatkat paikallisjunalla. Mutta nähdäkseni parempi ratkaisu olisi kuitenkin sijoittaa paikallisraiteet reunalle ja kaukojunaraiteet keskelle. Helpon käännön mahdollisuus menetetään, mutta sen sijaan hyötyinä tulee halvemmat asemat siellä, missä vain paikallisjunat pysähtyvät, kun keskilaiturin sijaan voidaan rakentaa reunalaiturit neliraiteisen radan molemmin puolin, vaikkapa jo valmiin alikulun tai sillan yhteyteen. Reunalaituriratkaisu mahdollistaa myös laiturin yli -vaihdot linja-autoihin.

----------


## petteri

Merkittävä syy siihen, että kaupunkiratojen raiteet ovat vierekkäin ovat Helsingin ratapihan, Pasilan sekä Tikkurilan kapasiteettiongelmat. Nykyisellä ratkaisulla kaupunkiratajunia ei tarvitse käännettäessä ajaa kaukoliikenneraiteiden yli. 

Pisara toki poistaa Helsingin pään kääntöongelmat ja Kehärata poistaa Tikkurilan käännöt. Pisaran valmistumisen jälkeen raiteiden käytön muutos kuitenkin vaatisi suuria muutoksia asemilla.

Kuitenkin sujuvat laiturin yli vaihdot olisivat merkittävä parannus, on harmillista, että Hakaniemen Pisara-asemallekaan ei ole tulossa vaihtoa metroon suoraan laiturin yli. Laiturin yli vaihto olisi kyllä mahdollista rakentaa Hakaniemeen jos niin haluttaisiin, mutta se vaatisi Hakaniemen aseman kahden hallin uudelleenrakentamista ja muutoksia metro- sekä Pisaratunneleihin.

----------


## hmikko

HS tänään: Pisaradan kannattavuus romahti ja vastustus kasvaa




> Ratahankkeen vastustus on kasvanut eduskunnassa. Liikennevaliokunta ottaa asian käsittelyyn.


Sinänsä harmi, että keskustelu on ajautumassa kepulandia vastaan Helsinki -akselille, mutta se lienee väistämätöntä suomalaisessa politiikassa. Kansanedustajat eivät arvatenkaan ole keskimäärin järin perehtyneitä pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen ongelmatiikkaan ja vaikka olisivatkin, niin omien äänestäjien suuntaan Pohjois-Karjalaan on kannattavampaa argumentoida kotiseudun korjausvelalla. Joka tapauksessa Pisaran kannattavuuslaskelma on nyt vissiin saatu ihan kunnolla julkiseen keskusteluun, kun Hesarinkin oli pakko tehdä suorastaan neutraali juttu. Ei sillä, etteikö radan rakentamisesta olisi sovittu.

----------


## Kani

Varsin ennalta-arvattavaa, että Pisaran jouduttua faktaperusteissa vaikeuksiin, syyllinen haetaan keskustan ja perussuomalaisten akselilta. Aivan kuin nämä kaksi oppositiopuoluetta päättäisivät asiasta. Ihan normaalia kansankiihotusta, ja useimpien kommenttien perusteella näyttää tehoavan hyvin. Näin meitä viedään. 

Aihetta sivuten: http://hvkerho.blogspot.fi/2014/11/k...miskokeen.html

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä menee nyt kohtalaisen iloisesti sekaisin arvailut, mielikuvat ja lähteistetyt tiedot.
> 
> Sulla on varmaan lähde tuolle?


Nyt olen tutustunut raporttiin http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/por...i_raportti.pdf  ja paljastan teille missä menee metsään ja kunnolla, nimitäin sivuila 29-33!

Raportin laatija on sekoittanut *aamuruuhkan huipputunnin* koko vuorokauden matkustajamääriksi, tai oikolukija ei ole hoksannut.

Eli 6900 junamatkustajan lisäys koskee aamun huipputuntia, ei koko arkivuorokautta!

Sivulla 30 kerrotaan kantakapuungin asemien käyttäjämääristä ja ne kasvavat  Pisara-vaihtoehdossa *65.500 nousulla arkipäivittäin* (131.000 nousulal ja poistumisella). Bussi ja raitioliikenteen käyttö ei voi vähentyä pk-seudulla niin  paljon että jäljjelle jäisi vain 6500 joukkoliikennematkaa enemmän Pisaran takia. 

Tämä on seikka josta pitäisi tiedottaa raportin laatijalle koska poliittinen keskustelu on jo käynnssä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Ylipäätään nousuilla spekuloiminen on kyseenalaista, koska nousuja saadaan lisää mm. lisäämällä matkojen vaihdollisuutta. Ei nousujen lisääminen useinkaan ole tarkoittanut joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntymistä. On myös selvää, että raideliikenteen asemien nousut lisääntyvät, jos liikenteen painopistettä käännetään raideliikenteeseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ylipäätään nousuilla spekuloiminen on kyseenalaista, koska nousuja saadaan lisää mm. lisäämällä matkojen vaihdollisuutta. Ei nousujen lisääminen useinkaan ole tarkoittanut joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääntymistä. On myös selvää, että raideliikenteen asemien nousut lisääntyvät, jos liikenteen painopistettä käännetään raideliikenteeseen.


Mutta tässä Pisaran tapauksessa ne kompensoivat koska juna nimenomaan vähentää vaihtojen tarvetta keskustan päässä. 

Raportissa käy ilmi millaiset vaikutukset sillä on muihin joukkoliikennemuotoihin mutta tässäkin vain aamun huipputuntina (sivu 32, kuva 23) . Nousujen nettolisäys tulisi olemaan 3600 koska raitiovaunu- ja bussimatkojen määrä vähenee mutta metron ja junan kasvaa. 

Mutta jos huomioi miten aamun huipputunti suhtautuu koko arkivuorokauteen samalla suhdeluvulla jonka saan omalla taskulaskimellani kun vertaa vuorokauden junamatkojen määrän ja aamun huipputunnin matkojen määrän kuvista 21 ja 22 sivulla 31 , niin nousujen lisäys joukkoliikenteessä ylipäänsä koko päivälle tällä kertoimella (8,3) olisi *liki 30.000*. 

Tämä on luku jota ei voi sivuuttaa. Miten siitä on saatu 6500 täytyy joko johtua siitä että tietokoneohjelmat jotka laskevat matkoja on parametroitu väärin tai sitten raportin laatija on ollut huolimaton ja sekoittanut aamun huipputunnin koko vuorokauteen, tai sitten halutaan tahallisesti johtaa harhaan. En edes usko että kehyskuntien matkojen kehityksen muutoksilla olisi vaikutusta niin paljon että 30.000:sta tulee 6500 vaikka matkat esim Kirkkonummen peräkylistä lähimpään ostoskeskukseen vähenisivät Pisara-radan ansiosta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Noilla Rainerin mainitsemilla sivuilla raportin teksti ei tosiaan tunnu olevan kaikilta osin yhtenevää samoilla sivuilla esitettyjen kaavioiden kanssa. Sivulta 46 alkavassa kannattavuuden arvioinnissa on käytetty arkivuorokauden joukkoliikenteen käytön kasvuna 6500 matkustajaa. joka siis on selvityksessä esitettyjen kaavioiden perusteella aamun huipputunnin matkustajamääräkasvu, joten niinköhän tässä nyt vaan on tunaroitu huolella?

Ylipäänsä näistä kannattavuuslaskelmista voisi sanoa seuraavaa:

A) Suhtautuminen niihin tuntuu vaihtelevan eräillä kirjoittajilla ihan sen perusteella, että mikä hanke on laskettu kannattavaksi ja mikä ei.

B) Ihan kaupunkilaisjärjen ja pidempiaikaisten asumis- ja liikkumiskokemusten perusteella voi todeta, että jos kehä ykkösen paikkeilla kulkevaa poikittaista raitiovaunuyhteyttä tai Töölön alla kulkevaa raskasraidetta ei osata suunnitella ja laskea kannattavaksi, niin silloin kyse on suunnittelijoiden ja laskijoiden epäpätevyydestä, laskurin viallisuudesta, tai näiden yhdistelmästä.

C) Lehdistössä ei tunnu olevan minkäänlaista asiantuntemusta arvioida liikennehankkeita, vaan totena otetaan melkein minkä hyvänsä kioskin tiedote tai selvitys, joka voi sisältää kuinka suuria virheitä hyvänsä. Täälläkin on muodikasta esittää vihjailevia näkemyksiä esimerkiksi HS:n uutisoinnista, mutta miksi kehittää salaliittoteorioita, jos asian voi selittää epäpätevyydellä?

----------


## Kani

Kommentillani yritin sanoa, että ainakin itselleni ainoa kelvollinen mittari on jatkossakin se, mitä joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuudelle tapahtuu. Lisääntyykö joukkoliikenteen käyttö autoilun samalla vähentyessä, vai ei. Nousut ovat vain tapahtumia matkaketjussa, eivät useinkaan kokonaisia matkoja. Jos jotain joukkoliikenteen miljardihanketta ei pystytä selvästi osoittamaan markkinaosuutta nostavaksi, sitä ei kannata toteuttaa, vaan pitää keskittyä nopeampiin ja edullisempiin tapoihin parantaa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kommentillani yritin sanoa, että ainakin itselleni ainoa kelvollinen mittari on jatkossakin se, mitä joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuudelle tapahtuu. Lisääntyykö joukkoliikenteen käyttö autoilun samalla vähentyessä, vai ei. Nousut ovat vain tapahtumia matkaketjussa, eivät useinkaan kokonaisia matkoja. Jos jotain joukkoliikenteen miljardihanketta ei pystytä selvästi osoittamaan markkinaosuutta nostavaksi, sitä ei kannata toteuttaa, vaan pitää keskittyä nopeampiin ja edullisempiin tapoihin parantaa joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta.


Joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisääntyy ja autoilun vähenee, sen raportti tunnustaa itse että 56% joukkoliikennematkojen lisäyksestä johtuu automatkojen vähenemisestä, mutta kokonaisluvut ovat vääriä. 

Voihan sitä tulkita niinkin että liityntämatkat autoilla kasvavat joillakin asemilla mutta joukkoliikenteen osuus kasvavaa silti autoiluun verrattuna ja siihen verrattuna että Pisaraa ei rakennettaisi. 


EDIT: 30.000 matkustajaa enemmän lyö laudalta länsimetronkin mennen tullen, jolle pitäisi YVA:n mukaan tulla 3000 matkustajaa lisää vuorokaudessa "kehitettyyn bussivaihtoehtoon" verrattuna.  :Very Happy: 


t. Rainer

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Noilla Rainerin mainitsemilla sivuilla raportin teksti ei tosiaan tunnu olevan kaikilta osin yhtenevää samoilla sivuilla esitettyjen kaavioiden kanssa. Sivulta 46 alkavassa kannattavuuden arvioinnissa on käytetty arkivuorokauden joukkoliikenteen käytön kasvuna 6500 matkustajaa. joka siis on selvityksessä esitettyjen kaavioiden perusteella aamun huipputunnin matkustajamääräkasvu, joten niinköhän tässä nyt vaan on tunaroitu huolella?


Raportissa on todettu, että Pisara kasvattaa koko Helsingin seudun *joukkoliikennematkojen* määrää 6500 matkalla arkivuorokaudessa (s. 29). Tämä ei tarkoita, että arkivuorokauden *nousujen* määrä kasvaisi 6500 nousulla. Kaikkien liikennemuotojen *nousujen* määrä kasvaa aamun huipputunnin aikana 3800 nousullaa (kuva 23, sivu 32). Samassa kuvassa junaliikenteen nousujen määrän kasvuksi on mainittu 6600 nousua, mutta sivun 30 kuvassa 20 ero on 6900 nousua aamun huipputunnin aikana. Tämä oli ainoa epäjohdonmukaisuus jonka löysin raportin luvuista.

Joukkoliikenteen nousujen määrän kasvu 3800 nousulla tarkoittaa vuorokautisten nousejan määrän kasvua 25 000 - 28 000 nousulla. Raide-Jokerin hankearvioinnissa aamun huipputunnin ja koko vuorokauden suhdeluku on ollut luokkaa 6,5 - 7,1. 

Ehkä palataan puhumaan aidoista aitoina ja aidan seipäistä aidan seipäinä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikenteen nousujen määrän kasvu 3800 nousulla tarkoittaa vuorokautisten nousejan määrän kasvua 25 000 - 28 000 nousulla. Raide-Jokerin hankearvioinnissa aamun huipputunnin ja koko vuorokauden suhdeluku on ollut luokkaa 6,5 - 7,1. 
> Ehkä palataan puhumaan aidoista aitoina ja aidan seipäistä aidan seipäinä.


Raide-Jokerin raportissa kerrotaan sivulla 14 että joukkoliikennematkojen määrä nousee pk-seudulla kanssa "vain" 5300 matkalla. Miten tuohon lukuun ollaan päästy jos Raide-jokerilla kulkisi v 2035 82.000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa kun bussi-Jokerilla kulkisi 45.000 (taulukko sivu 11)? Tietysti jos Raide-jokeria ei rakennettaisi, niin osa matkustajista kulkisi muilla bussilinjoilla, ja osa autolla, kevyellä liikenteellä tai junalla + metrolla keskustan kautta esim. Jokerihan ei kulje keskustan kautta jossa ruuhkat ja pysäköintipaikkojen puute estävät pintaliikennettä, joten sen mahdollisuudet  lisätä matkustajia ovat pienemmät kuin raskaan raideliikenteen yhteydellä keskusta-alueella jollainen Pisara on. Pisaran kohdalla ei ole vaihtoehtoista tapaa  lisätä matkoja omalla autolla tai bussilla keskustaan, ainoastaan metron avulla pystyttäisiin matkojen lisäämiseen. Pisaran rakentamatta jättäminen jättää keskustaan tulevien matkojen määrän suurin piirtein nykyiselleen, seudun sisällä vain matkat lähiöiden välillä lisääntyvät ja kuten tunnetusti, niiden osuus omalla autolla ovat suuremmat kuin matkat lähiöistä keskustaan. 

Sen haluaisin tietää mistä ovat Pisara-raportin http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/por...2012.11.14.pdf eri asemien matkustajalukuennusteet sivulla 31  otettu. Ovako ne teoreetisia matkustajamääriä minkä asemat pystyvät nielemään vai mistä ennusteet on otettu? Lisäksi kummastuttaa väite Töölön asemasta sivulla 29: 




> Töölön asema palvelee lähinnä alueelle alkavaa ja sinne päättyvää matkustusta. Töölön asema
> palvelee lisäksi Olympiastadionin ja muiden Töölönlahden suurten yleisötapahtumien
> kävijöitä. Töölön aseman käyttäjämäärä on noin neljänneksen Hakaniemen kysynnästä vastaten
> suuruusluokkana Kauniaisten aseman tulevaa käyttöä. Asema tulee olemaan Pisaran
> asemista hiljaisin 24 000 päivittäisellä käyttäjällään.


Meinasi lentää aamukahvit paidalle kun sitä verrataan Kauniaisten asemaan .
Tietävätkö herrat ja rouvat jotka ovat raportin laatineet että koko Kauniaisissa asuu 9000 asukasta ja sitä palvele 2 asemaa (Kauniaisten aseman lisäksi Koivuhovi palvelee Kauniaisten länsiosaa), ja että koko Kauniaisiin ei ole suuniteltu lisää asutusta mikä nostaisi aseman matkustajamääriä. Kauniaisten katuverkko lisäksi on rakennettu hevosliikenteen aikakautena ja aiotaan sellaiseksi jättää, eli sinne ei haluta läpiajoliikennettä Espoosta joka voisi lisätä aseman käyttäjämääriä. 

En kirjoittaisi tästä ellei koko raportista olisi ainesta varsinaiseksi uutisankaksi, joka paljastaa raportin laatijoiden tietämättömyyden. 

Eniten kuitenkin ihmetyttää miksi Töölön aseman jolla on liukuportaat kummassakin päässä ettei se ole missään pussinperässä, ja isoja työpaikkakeskittymiä läheisyydessä (monet sairaaalat ym) ja tuleva uusi jäähalli eivät voisi nostaa päivittäisiä matkustajamääriä 30.000 yli. Nykyisin alueella iltaisin pidettääviin tilasuuksiin tullaan omalla autolla, varsinkin jos tullaan naapurikunnista, koska joukkoliikentellä sinne pääsee huonosti.

Tämän raportin matkustajamäärien ennustamisen perusteet ja se miten on saatu joukkoliikennematkojen kokonaismäärän nousuksi "vain" 6500 pitää kirjoittaa auki koska muuten se ei kerro päätöksentekijöille mitään. 

EDIT: 
Kun lukee raporttia lisää niin paljastuu lisää kummallisuuksia: 

Verratkaa 



> "Kokonaisuudessaan henkilöautoliikenteen ajokilometrit *vuodessa* alenevat noin 7,5 miljoonaa
> ajoneuvokilometriä"


tähän



> Tieliikenteen ajosuoritteen vähenemä on Pisararadan myötä
> noin 7,5 miljoonaa kilometriä *vuorokaudessa*,..


eli kummin päin laitetaan? 7.5 milliä vuorokaudessa on liikaa mutta vuodessa tosi vähän, jos jakaa 365:llä niin vähentäisi 20.000 km




> Kaikkien Helsingin seudulla tehtävien joukkoliikennematkojen ovelta ovelle
> -keskinopeus kasvaa arvosta 27,8 km/h arvoon 28,1 km/h.


Tähänkö oivalliseen johtopäätökseen perustuu matkustajamäärien kasvu 6500:lla?  Siis jos  tikkurialaisten ja myyrmäkeläisten ja leppävaaralaisten joukkoliikennematkat keskeisiin paikkoihoin helsingin keskustaa lyhenevät 10 minuutilla niin nurmijärveläisten samana pysyminen kumoaa Pisaran hyödyt. Tätä kutsutaan "happamia nuo pihlajamarjat" päättelyksi.




> Ratalenkin matka-aika:
>  Ratalenkin matka-ajan nopeuttaminen yhdellä minuutilla lisää käyttäjähyötyjä noin 28 % perustarkasteluun nähden. Tämä johtuu siitä, että erustarkastelussa
> Pisararata voi jopa hieman pidentää joidenkin junamatkustajien matka-aikoja Helsingin ydinkeskustaan, kun taas tässä herkkyystarkastelussa tällaisia matkaaikahaittoja kokevien matkustajien määrä on huomattavasti vähäisempi, mikä heijastuu
> suoraan käyttäjähyötyjen määrään. Nopeutus tuo suuret hyödyt, koska muutos kohdistuu isoon matkustajamäärään.
> *Joukkoliikenteen kysyntä reagoi verrattain herkästi ratalenkin ajoajan nopeuttamiseen, koska Helsingin ja Pasilan välinen kysyntä on erityisen herkkä matka-ajan
> muutoksille.*
> Kokonaishyödyt yhteensä ovat noin 17 % suuremmat kuin perustarkastelussa.


Nyt junilta kestää 5 minuuttia Pasilasta päärautatieasemalle. Jos tätä matka-aikaa lyhennettäisiin minuutilla joka olisi teknisesti mahdollista, pitäisi junamatkustuksen silloinkin räjähtää nousuun! Tai toisin päin, kasvattaako minuutin pidennys halua jäädä junasta pois Pasilassa ja kulkea loppumatka bussilla tai raitiovaunulla? No eipä taida? Valitettavasti raportin laaatijat ovat tainneet suorittaa loppututkinnon jostain yliopistoista eli heiltä ei voi ottaa enää diplomia pois. 


t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nyt junilta kestää 5 minuuttia Pasilasta päärautatieasemalle. Jos tätä matka-aikaa lyhennettäisiin minuutilla joka olisi teknisesti mahdollista, pitäisi junamatkustuksen silloinkin räjähtää nousuun! Tai toisin päin, kasvattaako minuutin pidennys halua jäädä junasta pois Pasilassa ja kulkea loppumatka bussilla tai raitiovaunulla? No eipä taida? Valitettavasti raportin laaatijat ovat tainneet suorittaa loppututkinnon jostain yliopistoista eli heiltä ei voi ottaa enää diplomia pois.


Lainaamassasi tekstissä ei puhuta joukkoliikenteen todellisen kysynnän muutoksista, vaan raportin mallin herkkyydestä eri arvojen muutoksille. Herkkyystarkastelun yksi idea on nimenomaan tutkia mallin järkevyyttä.

Mutta luonnollisesti minuutin pidennys ei yhtäkkiä räjäytä mitään, vaan kyse on siitä, kun valtava ihmismassa pitkällä aikavälillä tekee päätöksiä: valitsee asuinpaikkoja, työpaikkoja ja muita matkakohteitaan ja valitsee kulkutapojaan ja -reittejään. Ja silloin minuutin matka-aikaerollakin voi olla iso merkitys siihen, kuinka paljon lopulta ihmisiä junassa keskustaan kulkee. Se ei useimmiten tässä tapauksessa tarkoittaisi, että vaihdetaan ratikkaan loppumatkaksi, vaan että vaihdetaan kokonaan toiseen kohteeseen. Esimerkiksi siksi, että se saatu työpaikka ei tässä tulevaisuusskenaariossa ollutkaan keskustassa vaan Myllypurossa, koska keskustan saavutettavuus oli laskenut, ja se juuri riitti heilauttamaan sen yhden firman sijoittumispäätöksen keskustasta Vallilaan, joka siirsi toisen firman Vallilasta Herttoniemeen ja kolmannen Herttoniemestä Myllypuroon. Ja sitten se myllypurolainen firma palkkasikin yhdeksän hengen sijaan kymmenen, ja Vallilan firma kuuden sijaan viisi. Tämän kun kerrot viidelläkymmenellä vuodella ja miljoonalla ihmisellä, joilla kullakin on tuhansia eri tarinoita ja syitä liikkua milloin mihinkin, niin saadaan helposti aikaan vaikka viidentuhannen pudotus junien matkustajamääriin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lainaamassasi tekstissä ei puhuta joukkoliikenteen todellisen kysynnän muutoksista, vaan raportin mallin herkkyydestä eri arvojen muutoksille. Herkkyystarkastelun yksi idea on nimenomaan tutkia mallin järkevyyttä.
> 
> Esimerkiksi siksi, että se saatu työpaikka ei tässä tulevaisuusskenaariossa ollutkaan keskustassa vaan Myllypurossa, koska keskustan saavutettavuus oli laskenut, ja se juuri riitti heilauttamaan sen yhden firman sijoittumispäätöksen keskustasta Vallilaan, joka siirsi toisen firman Vallilasta Herttoniemeen ja kolmannen Herttoniemestä Myllypuroon. Ja sitten se myllypurolainen firma palkkasikin yhdeksän hengen sijaan kymmenen, ja Vallilan firma kuuden sijaan viisi. Tämän kun kerrot viidelläkymmenellä vuodella ja miljoonalla ihmisellä, joilla kullakin on tuhansia eri tarinoita ja syitä liikkua milloin mihinkin, niin saadaan helposti aikaan vaikka viidentuhannen pudotus junien matkustajamääriin.


Mä olen eri mieltä. Minuutin tai kahden pidennys matka-aikaan ei vaikuta ihmisten liikkumiskäyttäytymiseen millän tavalla jos siihen muutokseen ei sisälly vaihtoa, mutta jos matka samassa kulkuneuvossa pitenee 10 minuuttia niin merkitsee jo. Pisara vaihtoehdossa ei ihmisiä pakoteta vaihtamaan, mutta matka keskustaan pitenee minuutilla tai parilla koska on pysähdyttävä Töölössä tai Hakaniemessä. 

Raportissa on paljon epätarkkuuksia ja oikolukuvirheitä eikä se se selitä millään tavalla miksi Pisaran rakentaminen lisäisi joukkoliikennematkoja vain 6500:lla, koska vaihtoehdoissa joita tarkasteltiin oli samat muut joukkoliikenneinvestoinnit, toisessa vain oli Pisara ja toisessa ei. On mahdollista että keskustan sijaan matkustetaan muihin kohteisiin, myös töihin, jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta mutta tehdäänkö ne matkat joukkoliikenteellä vai autolla ei voida tarkkaan ennustaa, siihen vaikuttavat niin monet seikat. 

Keskustan "syrjiminen" jättämällä Pisara ja muut nopeat joukkoliikennehankkeet rakentamatta tekee keskustasta hankalammin saavutettavan eli siitä tule "pullo" joka ei päästä mitään sisään eikä ulos. Yhdessä bulevardisointi-filosofian kanssa siitä tulee oma kaupunki kaupungissa jonne ei ulkopuolisia toivota. Tätä kannattaisi miettiä kun pitäisi saada ihmisiä keskustaan myös palvelualan tai terveydenhoitoalan töihin. Bulevardisoinin ja "hitaiden" joukkoliikenneyhteyksien kannattajat toivovat keskustasta rikkaiden kaupunginosaa tyyliin Kruunuhaka tai Töölö mutta aate voi kääntyä itseään vastaan, eli voi aiheuttaa keskustasta pakoa jos työpaikat siirtyvät pois.

Jos todella haluaa etsiä toimivia vaihtoehtoja Pisaralle jotka lisäisivät joukkoliikennematkoja samassa suhteessa niin keskustaa pitäisi siirtää Töölönlahden suuntaan ja mahdollisesti rakentaa kansi ratapihan päälle ja sen päälle rakannuksia ja myös levittää rakentamista Linnunlaulun kallioille ja kiinni Töölönlahden rantoihin. Joitakin uusia konttoreita on syntynyt Töölönlahdelle mutta nykyiset kaavat eivät salli mitään tehorakentamista, koska Töölönlahdella on historiallisia arvoja joihin ei haluta koskea.

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

Ainakaan kaavaillut rahoitusosuudet eivät Pisaran kohdalla ole kuosissa. Nyt kun se on kiistatta virallisestikin osoitettu puhtaaksi paikallisratahankkeeksi, niin valtion osuuden tulisi olla 50%.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valitettavasti raportin laaatijat ovat tainneet suorittaa loppututkinnon jostain yliopistoista eli heiltä ei voi ottaa enää diplomia pois.


Raportin tulokset perustuvat todennäköisyyslaskentaan perustuvaan matemaattiseen malliin. Eli että lasketulla todennäköisyydellä ihmiset valitsevat itselleen kulkutavan ja määränpään. Valintoihin liittyvät todennäköisyydet on laskettu tilastoimalla ihmisten liikkumistottumuksia. Eli sitä, miten ihmiset ovat valinneet kulkutapansa ja määränpäänsä. Periaate ja menettely on yleisesti hyväksytty ympäri maailman, ja myös laajasti käytetty, jo ainakin 50 vuoden ajan.

Tähän ja kaikkiin muihin todellisuutta kuvaaviin teorioihin ja matemaattisiin malleihin liittyy rajoituksia ja epätarkkuuksia. Teorioiden ja mallien kehittämiseksi on tehty työtä ja tutkimusta koko ajan, siis ainakin 50 vuotta. Kun suurella varmuudella tyrmäät tehdyn työn ja haukut työn tekijöitä  jotka ovat alansa kokeneimpia ja pätevimpiä mitä Suomessa on  sinulla lienee tiedossasi parempi teoria ja malli. Olisit varmaankin voinut osallistua tarjouksellasi tämän vaikutusarvionnin kilpailutukseen. Miksi niin ei ole tapahtunut?

Tulkitsenko myös oikein, että yhtä vihainen kuin tästä työstä olet myös edellisestä arvioinnista, jossa Pisaran H/K-luvuksi oli laskettu 1,5? En muista, että olisit ollut tyytymätön, vaikka samat henkilöt laskivat samalla teorialla ja laskentamallilla. Eiköhän asia siten ole niin, että kiukuttelusi syy on siinä, että et olisi halunnut, että Pisaran vaikutuksia lasketaan niin rehellisesti kuin osataan ja tulos on, ettei tätäkään tunnelia kannata tehdä. Kun viimeksi laskettiin monella tavalla väärin (kaikki virheet on selostettu tämän vuoden raportissa), teoria, mallit ja laskenta sekä väärät lähtötiedot eivät tulleet edes mieleesi, kun esitetty tulos oli sitä, mitä halusitkin sen olevan.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mä olen eri mieltä. Minuutin tai kahden pidennys matka-aikaan ei vaikuta ihmisten liikkumiskäyttäytymiseen millän tavalla jos siihen muutokseen ei sisälly vaihtoa, mutta jos matka samassa kulkuneuvossa pitenee 10 minuuttia niin merkitsee jo.


Näin nyt asia vain ei voi olla, koska jos minuutin tai kahden pidennys ei vaikuta mitään, sitten ei vaikuta sekään, jos lisätään vielä minuutti tai kaksi lisää. Ja vielä minuutti ja kaksi. Ja vielä minuutti ja kaksi. Ja sama vielä 30 kertaa, niin ollaan jo puolen tunnin - tunnin matka-ajan lisäyksessä. Jokainen muutos kerrallaan oli kuitenkin vain minuutti tai kaksi, eikä yksikään niistä voinut yksin saada muutosta aikaan, niin eivät ne voi peräkkäinkään.

Tähän jonkin rajan asettaminen tyyliin "no kymmenen minuutin muutos vaikuttaa" olisi absurdi, koska ei se ensimmäinenkään minuutin tai kahden pidennys ole oikeasti ensimmäinen sellainen, vaan sitäkin on jo edeltänyt satoja, ellei jopa miljoonia pieniä muutoksia, jotka ovat pidentäneet ja lyhentäneet matka-aikaa. Osa ehkä vain sekunnin, osa minuutin, osa kymmenen minuuttia. Rajaa vain ei voi vetää, missä pieni muutos muuttuu isoksi muutokseksi, koska kaikki on koko ajan muutosta.

Pienetkin muutokset vaikuttavat, koska pitkällä aikavälillä isossa ihmismassassa ne yhdistyvät tuhansiin muihin pieniin muutoksiin, ja niiden yhteenlaskettu vaikutus on iso muutos. Maailma ei ole staattinen, jossa ainoa muutos olisi tuo minuutti tai kaksi, vaan se on koko ajan täynnä pieniä muutoksia. Siksi pieni muutos vaikuttaa. Mutta mitä pienempi muutos, sitä pienemmän määrän ihmisiä se saa tekemään ison muutoksia. Mutta kun niitä ihmisiä on miljoona, sieltä löytyy nekin, jotka oikeasti tekevät muutoksen. Totta kai isot muutokset vaikuttavat nopeammin, mutta se ei poista pienten muutosten hidasta vaikutusta.

Tämä nyt on asia, jonka jo Kreikan filosofitkin hiffasivat jo 2500 vuotta sitten.

Jollet muuten usko, ota hommaksesi mennä joka päivä töihin sekunnin hitaammin kuin edellisenä. Ja kerro sitten muutaman vuoden päästä, kun lopulta toteat, että nyt se on jo liian hidasta ja pakko luopua ajatuksesta, että miksi teit sen muutoksen, kun eihän se matka ollut kuin sekunnin hitaampi kuin edellisenä päivänä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jollet muuten usko, ota hommaksesi mennä joka päivä töihin sekunnin hitaammin kuin edellisenä. Ja kerro sitten muutaman vuoden päästä, kun lopulta toteat, että nyt se on jo liian hidasta ja pakko luopua ajatuksesta, että miksi teit sen muutoksen, kun eihän se matka ollut kuin sekunnin hitaampi kuin edellisenä päivänä.


Kyllä, mutta ei juna kulje sekunnin hitaammin joka päivä. Sillä on aikataulu. Joskus se myöhästy aikataulustaan minuutin tai pari mutta useimmiten se kulkee ajassa. 




> Tähän ja kaikkiin muihin todellisuutta kuvaaviin teorioihin ja matemaattisiin malleihin liittyy rajoituksia ja epätarkkuuksia. Teorioiden ja mallien kehittämiseksi on tehty työtä ja tutkimusta koko ajan, siis ainakin 50 vuotta. Kun suurella varmuudella tyrmäät tehdyn työn ja haukut työn tekijöitä  jotka ovat alansa kokeneimpia ja pätevimpiä mitä Suomessa on  sinulla lienee tiedossasi parempi teoria ja malli. Olisit varmaankin voinut osallistua tarjouksellasi tämän vaikutusarvionnin kilpailutukseen. Miksi niin ei ole tapahtunut?


Malli laskee siis koko Helsingin seudun 14 kunnan joukkoliikennematkojen muutoksen mutta se ei ole se relevantti tieto päätöksenteolle. Ei myöskään se että kaikkien joukkoliikennematkojen keskimääräinen aika lyhenee muutamalla sekunnilla. Yhtä vähän kuin se että montako promillea Pisara lisää tai vähentää joukkoliikennematkoja Jyväskylässä. 

Päätöksentekijät haluavat tietää paljonko se lisää joukkoliikennematkustusta Helsingin kantakaupunkiin ja paljonko se vähentää autoilla tapahtuvia matkoja sinne. Pisara on kantakaupunkia ja esikaupunkeja yhdistävä joukkoliikenneratkaisu. Se on se rajaus mihin raportin pitäisi fokusoida.

Laskelma on kyllä ottanut huomioon muut vielä rakentamispäätöstä odottavat seudulliset raideliikennehankkeet kuten Jokerin ja Laajasalon raitiotien, eli otaksuu että ne ovat rakennettu valmiiksi siinä vaiheessa kun Pisara on valmis. Se otaksuu myös että Pasilaan on syntynyt uusi suurkeskus, mutta kantakaupunkiin johtavien pääväylien bulevardisoinnista ei ole mitään mainintaa. Kuitenkin Pisara tukee kantakaupungin tiivistämistä ja ns bulevardisointi-ajattelua, koska se mahdollistaa esikaupungeista tuleville pääsyn kantakaupunkiin ruuhkien ohi. Ilman sitä matkustaminen hankaloituu entisestään jos bulevardit toteutetaan ja bussien matka keskustaan hidastuu. Siksi Pisara on mukana Helsingin uusimmassa yleiskaava 2016:ssa.

EDIT:

Yksi kysymysksiä aiheuttava maininnta löytyi lisää:



> Tieliikenteen energiankulutus alenee vähentyvän ajosuoritteen seurauksena noin 10 GWh vuodessa. Junaliikenteen energiankulutus kasvaa noin 18 GWh vuodessa, koska junayksiköi-den kilometrisuoritteet kasvavat jonkin verran.


Siis että Pisara lisää energian kokonaiskulutusta vuodessa yhteensä 8 GWh (vuorokaudessa siis 22 MWh)?  Mistä junaliikenteen noin suuri energiankulutuksen lisäys johtuu? Onko juna todella niin paha energiasyöppö autoihin ja bussiin verrattuna? Johtuuko korkeuseroista Pisara-tunnelissa vai mistä? Mitään laskentakaavaa tai tapaa millä päästy tuohontulokseen joka todistaisi tuon ei esitetä. Onko koko raportti tuulilasifoorumilaisten aikaansaama?

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Eiköhän tuossa energiaa syö tunnelit ja muu infra, ei niinkään junat. Lämmitys, vedenpumppaus, liukuportaat, valaistus, ilmanvaihto...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä, mutta ei juna kulje sekunnin hitaammin joka päivä. Sillä on aikataulu. Joskus se myöhästy aikataulustaan minuutin tai pari mutta useimmiten se kulkee ajassa.


Et tainnut lukea viestiäni ihan riittävän tarkkaan. Sanoin sekunnin hitaammin kuin edellisenä päivänä, eli joka päivä hidastuen aina sekunnin lisää, eli sadan päivän kuluttua sata sekuntia hitaammin. Ja kolmen vuoden kuluttua jo 18 minuuttia hitaammin. Missä se raja lopulta tulee vastaan? Kuitenkin kun se tulee, lähtökohta on että edellisenä päivänä sen matkan vielä päätit tehdä, mutta seuraavana sitten et, ja ainoa ero oli sekunnin hitaampi matka.

Ethän itsekään puhunut satunnaisista myöhästymisistä vaan pysyvästä muutoksesta. Ja sitä juuri yritin yllä kuvata. Vaikka pysyvä muutos olisi pieni, sillä on silti merkitystä, koska maailma on täynnä pieniä pysyviä muutoksia, ja joka ihmiselle niiden summa on erilainen ja minuutinkin muutos matka-ajassa siirtää ihmisiä ryhmästä A ryhmään B. Ei salamannopeasti, mutta siirtää silti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Et tainnut lukea viestiäni ihan riittävän tarkkaan. Sanoin sekunnin hitaammin kuin edellisenä päivänä, eli joka päivä hidastuen aina sekunnin lisää, eli sadan päivän kuluttua sata sekuntia hitaammin. Ja kolmen vuoden kuluttua jo 18 minuuttia hitaammin. Missä se raja lopulta tulee vastaan? Kuitenkin kun se tulee, lähtökohta on että edellisenä päivänä sen matkan vielä päätit tehdä, mutta seuraavana sitten et, ja ainoa ero oli sekunnin hitaampi matka.


Luin kyllä tarkkaan mutta en ymmärrä kaikkea, valitan.

Jos junamatka pitenee minuutilla niin ei se välttämättä aiheuta matkustajakatoa, ja jos se lyhenee minuutilla niin ei se aiheuta matkuastajaryntäystä. Mutta jos lyhenee puolella tunnilla, ja muut tekijät kuten lippujen hinta pysyy suht samana, niin silloin uskoisin että matkustajaryntäys on taattu. Tätä minuutin säästöä voi verrata siihen että jotkut kaupat tarjoavat ilmaisia muoviämpäreitä avajaisissa.Ja onhan nähty että ihmisiä tulee jonottamaan niitä, mutta silti, onko merkitystä?

On mahdollista myös että raportti ei selitä kansantajuisesti mistä on kysymys. Herkkyystarkasteluun kaikki termit eivät aukea kaikille. Kun raportissa lukee "Kokonaishyödyt yhteensä ovat noin 17 % suuremmat kuin perustarkastelussa" niin minä myönnän että en ymmärrä mitä ne sellaiset kokonaishyödyt ovat. Ketä se hyödyttää että vaikka 100.000 ihmistä joka päivä säästää yhden minuutin? 100.000 minuuttia säästyy ja jaettuna vaikka vuorokausiksi säästyy näiltä ihmisiltä  69 vuorokauden edestä aikaa yhteensä per päivä. Mutta onko sillä tiedolla merkitystä? Saattaa tietysti olla ihmisiä joilla on hyvin tiukka arkiaikataulu niin että töistä tai lasten hakemisesta päiväkodista ei saa myöhästyä minuuttiakaan. Silloin kaikki mahdollinen ajansäästö ulosmitataan, juostaan metron liukuportaissa ja juodaan aamukahvit samaan aikaan, mutta kuinka suurta osuutta kaikista sellaiset ehdot koskevat? Se pitäisi ottaa huomioon, muuten sellaiset tarkastelut ovat arvottomia, tai sitten en ymmärrä mistä on kyse. Silloin ymmärtäisin paremiin jos esim lähijunien keskinopeus nousisi 1 km/h:lla koska vähän pidemmällä matkalla aikasäästö olisi 5-10 minuutin luokkaa, mutta 1 minuutin ajansäästön vaikutus ei uppua ainakaan minuun?

Mun mielestäni Pisara-raportti ei aukea ymmärrettävällä tavalla tai tuodaan esiin ominaisuuksia Pisarasta jotka eivät ole tärkeitä. Raide-Jokerin vastaava hankeraportti http://www.raidejokeri.info/raide_jo...earviointi.pdf kertoo enemmän oleellisista asioista mitä jokeri parantaa. 
Esim jo yhtenvetosivulla kerrotaan ytimekkäästi: "Raide-Jokeri parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ja lisää matkustajakapasiteettia" ja "Raide-Jokerin matkustajamääräennuste on yli kaksinkertainen Jokeri-linjan nykytilanteeseen verrattuna" mutta myöntää myös: "Raide-Jokeri kasvattaa liikennöintikustannuksia mutta lisää myös lipputuloja".

Jokerin raportissa mainitaan vain yhden kerran sivulla 14 että joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärä arkivuorokautena kasvaa 5300:lla, mutta vastaavasti Pisaran raportissa toistetaan monta kertaa etusivulta alkaen että se kasvaa 6500:lla ja että se vastaa vain 0.5% koko seudun joukkoliikennematkojen määrästä. Jokerin herkkyysanalyysissä ovat mukana vaikutukset siitä jos jokin muu hanke toteutuu (esim Pisara tai Tiederatikka) ja miten ne vaikuttavat Jokerin kannattavuuteen, esim synergiahyötyjen kautta, mutta Pisaran raportissa kaikki muut ajankohtaiset hankkeet ovat oletuksena lukkoonlyötyjä. Ainoastaan Leppävaaran-Espoon keskuksen kaupunkiradan toteutuminen on avoin, mutta sen vaikutus on 2% luokkaa. 

Yhteenvetona molemmista raporteista käy ilmi että sekä Pisaran ja Raide-Jokerin uhkana ovat kohonneet rakennuskustannukset. Jos Jokerin infrakustannukset alkaisivat lähentyä Tukholman Tvärbananin, putoaa sen kannattavuus 0.5 tasolle. Pisarasta ihmettelen taas miten Hakaniemen asemasta tulisi kallliimpi kuin Töölön asema, vaikka Hakaniemeen ei tarvitse rakentaa muuta kuin yksi laiturihalli lisää valmiin metroaseman yhteyteen? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos junamatka pitenee minuutilla niin ei se välttämättä aiheuta matkustajakatoa, ja jos se lyhenee minuutilla niin ei se aiheuta matkuastajaryntäystä.


Riippuu minkälaisista määristä puhutaan. Jos "kato" ja "ryntäys" tarkoittavat isoa muutosta, niin ei. Mutta pieni muutos noihin suuntiin tapahtuu kyllä. Ja koska Pisaran matkustajamäärät ovat todella isot, voi se muutoskin olla absoluuttisesti satoja tai tuhansia ihmisiä. yksi minuutti on kuitenkin 5 % matka-ajasta vaikka Tikkurilasta keskustaan hitaillakin junilla.

----------


## Max

> Riippuu minkälaisista määristä puhutaan. Jos "kato" ja "ryntäys" tarkoittavat isoa muutosta, niin ei. Mutta pieni muutos noihin suuntiin tapahtuu kyllä. Ja koska Pisaran matkustajamäärät ovat todella isot, voi se muutoskin olla absoluuttisesti satoja tai tuhansia ihmisiä. yksi minuutti on kuitenkin 5 % matka-ajasta vaikka Tikkurilasta keskustaan hitaillakin junilla.


Miksei tästä puhuta silloin, kun K-junalle lisätään pysähdyksiä Helsingin puolelle? Eikös nyt näytä siltä, että se jatkossa pysähtyy niillä lopuillakin asemilla eli Käpylässä, Pukinmäessä ja Tapanilassa? Muistan vielä ajan, kun K-juna ajoi pysähtymättä Tikkurilasta Pasilaan, toki silloin vain kaksi kertaa tunnissa...

----------


## Huppu

> Miksei tästä puhuta silloin, kun K-junalle lisätään pysähdyksiä Helsingin puolelle? Eikös nyt näytä siltä, että se jatkossa pysähtyy niillä lopuillakin asemilla eli Käpylässä, Pukinmäessä ja Tapanilassa? Muistan vielä ajan, kun K-juna ajoi pysähtymättä Tikkurilasta Pasilaan, toki silloin vain kaksi kertaa tunnissa...


^
K-Junan pysähtyminen riippuu siitä alkaako Kehäradan juna pysähtyä em. asemilla. Päätöstä ei ole vielä tehty.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksei tästä puhuta silloin, kun K-junalle lisätään pysähdyksiä Helsingin puolelle?


Voidaan toki puhua, mutta silloin tulee huomioida myös useampien pysähdysten palvelutasoa ja palvelun selkeyttä parantava vaikutus.

----------


## tlajunen

> Voidaan toki puhua, mutta silloin tulee huomioida myös useampien pysähdysten palvelutasoa ja palvelun selkeyttä parantava vaikutus.


Sekä se, että tiheämpi pysähtely mahdollistaa tiheämmän vuorovälin (koska I-juna seilaa seassa).

Mikäli kokonaismatka-aikaan laskee mukaan keskimääräisen puolen vuorovälin mittaisen odotuksen (eli odotellaan joko asemalla tai kotona), voidaan katsoa kokonaismatka-ajan joissain tapauksissa jopa lyhentyneen.

----------


## hmikko

Soininvaaran blogissa näkyi tämmöinen sivuhuomautus.

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2014/12/06...sta-9-12-2014/




> Eilen eduskunnassa valtiovarainvaliokunnan budjettikäsittelyssä keskustan kansanedustajat esittivät Pisararadan suunnittelumäärärahojen poistamista budjetista. Koska niinkin voi käydä. että ensi vaalien jälkeen keskusta nousee hallitukseen ja poistaa koko hankkeen, pitäisi varautua noiden rahojen siirtämiseen välittömästi raide-jokeriin sen sijaan, että ne osoitetaan vaikka Huutokosken radan muuttamiseksi kaksiraiteiseksi.

----------


## petteri

Onneksi Suomessa ei yleensä ole ollut tapana pysäyttää edellisten hallitusten hankkeita. Vaikka toki jos Keskusta ja Perussuomalaiset muodostavat uuden edistyshenkisen  hallituksen rungon, mikä vaan on mahdollista.

Soininvaaran huoli on hyvin perusteltu. Keskustan kannattajat ovat joitain hyvin harvinaisia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta vannoutuneita autoilijoita ja puolueessa ei ole paljonkaan ymmärrystä kasvavien kaupungien merkityksestä taloudelle ja vielä vähemmän näkemystä joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuuksista. Keskustan vaalivoitto siirtäneekin liikennepolitiikan painopistettä kasvavista kaupungeista kuolemansairaita syrjäseutuja toivottomasti tekohengittävään siltarumpupolitiikkaan, esimerkiksi Vetelin ja Kaustisen välisen tien leventämiseen sekä mahdollisesti myös maaseutuliikkumisen tukiaisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Soininvaaran blogissa näkyi tämmöinen sivuhuomautus.


Minusta Soininvaaran kommentissa on tervettä realismia. Sillä vaikka Keskusta mitä ilmeisimmin onkin seuraavassa hallituksessa, samassa hallituksessa on myös joko SDP tai Kokoomus, jotka suureen ääneen olivat tänä vuonna Pisaraa tekemässä. Niinpä voi arvella, että Pisaran siirtäminen tulevaisuuteen ei tule tapahtumaan poliittisena päätöksenä vaan asiapäätöksenä LiVi:n tekemän vaikutusarvion perusteella. Ja tähän päätökseen siis osallistuu myös puolue, joka vielä tänä vuonna oli asiasta toista mieltä.

Toinen perustelu on, että valtion velanotto ihan oikeasti halutaan panna kuriin. Sillä eihän ole olemassa mitään Pisaran rahoja, jotka säästyvät käytettäväksi johonkin muuhun, kun Pisaraa ei tehdä. Vaan kyse on siitä, ettei Suomen valtio ja seudun kunnat ota miljardin verran lisää lainaa Pisaran rakentamiseen.

Olisi toivottavaa, että valtio rahoittaisi Raidejokeria, mutta siihenhän se ei voi perustua, että olisi Pisarasta käyttämättä jäävää rahaa. Mutta omalla tavallaan kuvaavaa on, että pelkkä Pisaran suunnittelukustannus riittäisi Raidejokerin rakentamisen rahoittamiseen.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Keskustan vaalivoitto siirtäneekin liikennepolitiikan painopistettä kasvavista kaupungeista kuolemansairaita syrjäseutuja toivottomasti tekohengittävään siltarumpupolitiikkaan, esimerkiksi Vetelin ja Kaustisen välisen tien leventämiseen sekä mahdollisesti myös maaseutuliikkumisen tukiaisiin.


Mitä nyt muistelee Keskustan hallitusvuosien aikana aloitettuja hankkeita, niin kyllä vahva paino on ollut valtakunnan tason hankkeissa. Niitä vain tehdään Keskustan valtakaudella enemmän suurten kaupunkiseutujen ulkopuolella eli keskisuurten kaupunkien ympäristöissä ja kaupunkien välisten maantie- ja rautatieyhteyksien kehittämisessä. Esim. suurnopeusrata Ouluun on päätettiin rakentaa Matti Vanhasen pääministerikaudella, vaikka aiemmin vähintään 200 km/h liikennöitävän radan kaavailtiin päättyvän Seinäjoelle.

----------


## hmikko

> Esim. suurnopeusrata Ouluun on päätettiin rakentaa Matti Vanhasen pääministerikaudella, vaikka aiemmin vähintään 200 km/h liikennöitävän radan kaavailtiin päättyvän Seinäjoelle.



Se mikään suurnopeusrata ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä nyt muistelee Keskustan hallitusvuosien aikana aloitettuja hankkeita, niin kyllä vahva paino on ollut valtakunnan tason hankkeissa. Niitä vain tehdään Keskustan valtakaudella enemmän suurten kaupunkiseutujen ulkopuolella eli keskisuurten kaupunkien ympäristöissä ja kaupunkien välisten maantie- ja rautatieyhteyksien kehittämisessä.


Vanhasen toisen hallituksen liikennepoliittisella selonteolla tehtiin Matinkylän metro, Kehärata, Vaasan radan sähköistys ja Kemijärven radan sähköistys. Liikenneministerikin oli keskustalainen. Metron valtionosuus oli nimellisesti 240 M, Kehäradan taisi olla 500 M, nuo kumpikin sähköistys siellä maaseudulla 15 + 15 M. Valtakunnallista metrossa ja Kehäradassa on vain valtio maksajana, muuten kumpikin on Helsingin seudun kaupunkikehityshankkeita. Siitä en osaa sanoa, miten valtakunnallisia nuo vähän liikennöityjen ratojen sähköistykset olivat. Ehkä sitä oli ainakin Kemijärvi, koska sähköistyksen syynä on yksi Helsingistä lähtevä junapari vuorokaudessa. Valtakunnallista siis se, että junallinen hesalaisia matkustaa Kemijärvelle hiihtelemään.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Vaasan radan sähköistys parantaa junayhteyksiä Vaasaan verrattuna sähköistämättömään rataan lähinnä kai siksi, että VR:n kiinnostus kehittää matkustajaliikenteen dieselkalustoa ja sen liikennöimistä on lähellä nollaa. Kylmästi numeroina laskettuna sähköistäminen ei vissiin kannattaisi, jos oletetaan, että joku ajaisi dieseljunia jotenkin järjellisesti, mutta kun ei aja.

Valtakunnallisuus lienee aina suhteellista. Kaipa Seinäjoki-Vaasa -väli on valtakunnallinen siinä kuin muut vastaavat raideverkon latvat. Itse olen kyllä nähnyt Seinäjoella semmoistakin, että mainostettu suora Vaasa-Helsinki -Pendolino on itse asiassa toistuvasti poikkeuksellisesti vaihdollinen Seinäjoella, kun operaattori ajaa mieluummin Seinäjoki-Vaasa -taajamapendoa erikseen kuin yrittää liittää ja erottaa yksiköitä Seinäjoella. Siis semmoisilla vuoroilla, joilla pääradan matkustajat mahtuvat yhteen yksikköön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vanhasen toisen hallituksen liikennepoliittisella selonteolla tehtiin Matinkylän metro, Kehärata, Vaasan radan sähköistys ja Kemijärven radan sähköistys. Liikenneministerikin oli keskustalainen. Metron valtionosuus oli nimellisesti 240 M, Kehäradan taisi olla 500 M, nuo kumpikin sähköistys siellä maaseudulla 15 + 15 M. Valtakunnallista metrossa ja Kehäradassa on vain valtio maksajana, muuten kumpikin on Helsingin seudun kaupunkikehityshankkeita. Siitä en osaa sanoa, miten valtakunnallisia nuo vähän liikennöityjen ratojen sähköistykset olivat. Ehkä sitä oli ainakin Kemijärvi, koska sähköistyksen syynä on yksi Helsingistä lähtevä junapari vuorokaudessa. Valtakunnallista siis se, että junallinen hesalaisia matkustaa Kemijärvelle hiihtelemään.


Tuo Kemijärven radan sähköistys on kansa yksi kummajainen, kun on etelässä tärkeämpiäkin ratoja odottamassa? 

Muuten minkä hallituksen aikana tehtiin päätös Savonlinna-Huutokoski radan perusparannuksesta (jolla siis ei ole paljon tonneja liikkunut) , ja toisaalta koko E18 moottoritiehanke Loviisasta itärajalle? 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Vaasan radan sähköistys ei ollut kannattava hanke, mutta Vaasan kaupunki rahoitti sen liikenteen vähentämisen/menetyksen pelossa. Valtio ilmeisesti lupautui maksamaan myöhemmin takaisin ainakin osan.

"Suurnopeusrata" Seinäjoelta Ouluun on sitten siltarumpupolitiikkaa viimeisen päälle. Lentäen olisit jo perillä ja paljon halvemmalla kuin VR:n monopolihinnoilla. Tuon hankkeen rinnalla Kivenlahden metro näyttää rahasampolta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> "Suurnopeusrata" Seinäjoelta Ouluun on sitten siltarumpupolitiikkaa viimeisen päälle. Lentäen olisit jo perillä ja paljon halvemmalla kuin VR:n monopolihinnoilla. Tuon hankkeen rinnalla Kivenlahden metro näyttää rahasampolta.


Aika Helsinki-keskeinen näkemys... Melkein mistä tahansa muualta kuin Helsingistä Ouluun matkustava kulkee nopeammin junalla. Esim. Tampere-Oulu, Seinäjoki-Oulu, Kokkola-Oulu, jopa Vaasa-Oulu. Sitten tietysti tulevat muut yhteydet kuten Tampere-Kokkola, Vaasa-Kokkola jne.  Väliasemia matkalla on aika monta, ja rautatie kytkee ne yhteen. Näistä kertyy ihan riittävästi matkustajia kannattavaan junaliikennöintiin, vaikkei kovinkaan moni matkustaisi koko Helsinki-Oulu -väliä.

Konkreettisesti Pohjanmaan-radan nopeuttaminen helpottaa olennaisesti esim. edestakaisen päivämatkan tekemistä Tampere-Oulu -välillä. Juuri tällä hetkellä tuohon ei ole minulla itsellä tarvetta, mutta 10 +/- vuotta sitten oli, joten olen järkeillyt välin problematiikan. Täytyisi olla kahjo lentääkseen Tampere-Helsinki-Oulu, kun junamatka on samassa aikahaarukassa - ja paljon miellyttävämpi.  :Smile:

----------


## j-lu

^ Vähän epäilen, että noiden luettelemiesi tienristeysten välillä olisi niin paljoa liikennettä, että se perustelisi radan nopeusluokan noston. Ilman Helsinkiä radan liikennöinti hoituisi kiskobusseilla, mutta luultavasti olisi kannattavampaa myydä rata romuraudaksi ja ajaa ihan vaan busseilla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ^ Vähän epäilen, että noiden luettelemiesi tienristeysten välillä olisi niin paljoa liikennettä, että se perustelisi radan nopeusluokan noston. Ilman Helsinkiä radan liikennöinti hoituisi kiskobusseilla, mutta luultavasti olisi kannattavampaa myydä rata romuraudaksi ja ajaa ihan vaan busseilla.


Minä vähän epäilen että et ole ikinä matkustanut junalla Ouluun. Minä olen. Viikonlopun ruuhkajunat varsinkin ovat pitkiä ja lähes täyteen myytyjä, mikäli tilanne on vielä sama kuin muutama vuosi sitten. Kiskobusseja pitäisi olla jonossa peräkkäin koko Suomen käytettävissä oleva kiskobussikalusto, jos sellaisilla meinaisi ajaa. Kannattaisi joskus uskaltautua käymään Kehä III:n ulkopuolellakin katsomassa miten elävät ne muut, reilu 4 miljoonaa suomalaista.

----------


## Piirka

> koko E18 moottoritiehanke Loviisasta itärajalle?


Eikös tämä ollut jokin EU-huipputähtihanke? Tällaisessa huippusfäärissä leijailee stadin apulaiskapunginjohtaja Penttilä perustellessaan Pisaraa sillä, että se on suora jatke Via Balticalle sekä osa reittiä Tukholmasta Venäjälle. Ja siksi EU-tukea saadaan Pisaralle 20 %:n rahoitusosuudella. Lähde: HBL:n juttu perjantaina 14.11. otsikolla "Centrumslingan kostar minst 956 miljoner". 

HBL:n jutun viimeinen lause taitaa olla ainoa paikkansapitävä tosiasia: "...räknar man dock med att de egentliga kostnaderna rör sig kring 2 miljarder euro". Tuleva kepu-hallitus voikin sitten röyhistellä rintaansa kertoessaan kahden miljardin euron säästöistä, kun Pisaraa ei rakenneta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> ^ Vähän epäilen, että noiden luettelemiesi tienristeysten välillä olisi niin paljoa liikennettä, että se perustelisi radan nopeusluokan noston. Ilman Helsinkiä radan liikennöinti hoituisi kiskobusseilla, mutta luultavasti olisi kannattavampaa myydä rata romuraudaksi ja ajaa ihan vaan busseilla.


Höpö höpö. Näissä "tienristeyksissä" asuu saman verran ihmisiä kuin Helsingissä. Ja listasta puuttuikin vielä muutama merkittävä asema.

En ole aikoihin ostanut lippua viime tinkaan, mutta joitakin vuosia sitten oli tilanne se, että joihinkin perjantain juniin pohjoisen suuntaan ei enää saman viikon keskiviikkona saanut lippua kuin tuurilla. Ja puhutaan kuitenkin jopa 15-vaunuisista junista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En ole aikoihin ostanut lippua viime tinkaan, mutta joitakin vuosia sitten oli tilanne se, että joihinkin perjantain juniin pohjoisen suuntaan ei enää saman viikon keskiviikkona saanut lippua kuin tuurilla. Ja puhutaan kuitenkin jopa 15-vaunuisista junista.


IC 55:tä (lähtöaika Hki 16:06) jonkin verran perjantaisin käyttäneenä voin vahvistaa, että kyseinen juna on juurikin perjantaisin toistuvasti loppuun myyty - ainakin reitin eteläisimmän etapin osalta.

 Osa perheenjäsenistämme matkustaa säännöllisesti Hämeenlinnan ja Oulun väliä matkustusajankohtien painottuessa viikonvaihteisiin. Heidän kertomansa mukaan Pohjanmaan päässä on ajoittain hyvinkin väljää. Mutta selvää on, että pohjoisen junayhteydet ovat erittäin tärkeitä käyttäjilleen, enkä näe Seinäjoki - Oulu -radan tasonnostoa millään tavoin tarpeettomana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös tämä ollut jokin EU-huipputähtihanke? Tällaisessa huippusfäärissä leijailee stadin apulaiskapunginjohtaja Penttilä perustellessaan Pisaraa sillä, että se on suora jatke Via Balticalle sekä osa reittiä Tukholmasta Venäjälle. Ja siksi EU-tukea saadaan Pisaralle 20 %:n rahoitusosuudella. Lähde: HBL:n juttu perjantaina 14.11. otsikolla "Centrumslingan kostar minst 956 miljoner".


Mun ymmärtääkseni liikenne-infrahankkeen ei tarvitse olla kansainvälinen saadaakseen EU-tukea. Esim Budapestin uusin metrolinja on saanut EU-tukea ja aika suuren osankin.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Mutta selvää on, että pohjoisen junayhteydet ovat erittäin tärkeitä käyttäjilleen, enkä näe Seinäjoki - Oulu -radan tasonnostoa millään tavoin tarpeettomana.


Seinäjoki-Oulu välin uudistukseen liittyy myös rahtiliikenne. Ylivieska-Kokkola väliltä on kapasiteetti loppumassa tai ainakin niin kaivosbuumivuosina näytti. Kaksiraiteistaminen on tuolla välillä vaikutti jossain vaiheessa käytännössä pakolliselta, että malmi mahtuisi raiteille, vaikka nyt taas näyttää ettei tuota kapasiteettia juuri nyt tarvitakaan. Kun rata Ylivieska-Kokkola välillä kerran päätettiin rakentaa uusiksi, nopeudennosto ei siinä enää sitten tuntunut missään.

Muulla välillä remontissa on teoriassa enemmän vaihtoehtoja, mutta perusongelmana on, että Pohjanmaan radan pohjatyöt ovat osin 1800-luvulta ja se osa rataa, jossa pohja ei ole valmiiksi riittävän hyvä, pitää rakentaa perustuksia myöten uusiksi tai vaihtoehtona on suoristaa rataa ihan koko ajan.  Toki oikein hyväpohjaisilla alueilla ei junarata ihan välttämättä tarvitse massiivisia perustustöitä eihän esimerkiksi Lahti-Luumäki väliä, joka on pääosin rakennettu tukevalle harjulle, revitty kokonaan auki, mutta Seinäjoki-Oulu ratavälillä on paljon huonosti tai nykymittapuulla olemattomasti perustettua savikkoa ja suota, jolla rata pitää rakentaa uudestaan, jotta lisääntyvät malmijunat eivät jatkuvasti upota rataa suohon ja savikkoon.

Ratatöissä Seinäjoki-Oulu välillä onkin nyt kyse vähän samasta asiasta kuin vaikka lehmipolun päälle aikoinaan lapiopelillä rakennettujen valtateiden perusparannuksissa. Hankkeet on nimetty perusparannuksiksi, mutta enemmän kyse on koko radan tai tien rakentamisesta pätkittäin uudelleen nykyistä linjausta muistuttaen. Siltä osin kun junarataa rakennetaan asumattomalla alueella perustuksia myöten kokonaan uusiksi, ei siinä enää sitten nopeudennostolle tule paljoa lisähintaa.

Seinäjoki-Oulu välin remontin kustannus muuten on paisunut rajusti, alunperin puhuttiin muutamasta sadasta miljoonasta, mutta nyt remonttibudjetti taitaa olla lähes miljardi eikä se taida riittääkään, kun osa radasta jää nykysuunnitelmilla vielä kokonaan korjaamatta.

----------


## j-lu

> Minä vähän epäilen että et ole ikinä matkustanut junalla Ouluun.


Useinkin, silloin kun vielä oli mahdollisuus opiskelija-alennukseen. Erittäin harvoin kävi niin, että Tampereen jälkeen ei olisi saanut istua yksin tuoliparissa. Seinäjoelta pohjoiseen matkustajat olisi lomasesonkien ulkopuolella kuljettanut tilataksilla.

VTT:n selvitys Seinäjoki - Oulu yhteydestä.

Jos arvioidaan samoilla kriteereillä kuin Pisaraa, ei olisi kannattanut rakentaa. Kun keksitään perusteita, otetaan ylioptimistinen asenne (Suomen teollisuuden) tulevaisuuteen, aliarvioidaan rakennuskustannukset ja venytetään parametrejä, niin hanke on kannattava. 

Kaksoisstandardit on kyllä tämän foorumin suola.

----------


## sub

Suomeen saadaan EU-rahaa sen verran kuin saadaan. Sinänsä EU:n vinkkelistä on yhdentekevää mitä täällä kansallisesti linjataan eurooppalaisittain merkittäväksi liikennehankkeeksi. Pisaran kiirehtiminen EU-rahaan vedoten on tyhjää puhetta, maasta löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon täysin samalla yleiseurooppalaiseen liikenneverkkoon nollavaikutustasolla vaikuttavia hankkeita kuin Pisara, joille Suomen osuus EU:n liikennerahoista on yhtälailla kalastettavissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Useinkin, silloin kun vielä oli mahdollisuus opiskelija-alennukseen. Erittäin harvoin kävi niin, että Tampereen jälkeen ei olisi saanut istua yksin tuoliparissa. Seinäjoelta pohjoiseen matkustajat olisi lomasesonkien ulkopuolella kuljettanut tilataksilla.


Tähän vaikuttaa kyllä aika rajusti millä junavuorolla matkustit. Kokemukseni mukaan ainakin 90-luvulla kun eniten matkustin tuolla välillä hiljaisimmilta vaikuttivat tiistain vuorot puolenpäivän ympärillä suuntaan jos toiseenkin. Täysimpiä taas vaikuttavat olevan perjantain ja sunnuntain iltajunat. Ja ne ovat aika täysiä - toki täysimmillään reitin eteläpäässä mutta kaukana tyhjästä pohjoisessakin.

----------


## sub

> Jos arvioidaan samoilla kriteereillä kuin Pisaraa, ei olisi kannattanut rakentaa. Kun keksitään perusteita, otetaan ylioptimistinen asenne (Suomen teollisuuden) tulevaisuuteen, aliarvioidaan rakennuskustannukset ja venytetään parametrejä, niin hanke on kannattava.


Liennyt ja lienee edelleenkin, Talvivaarasta huolimatta, ihan perusteltua luottaa siihen että pohjoisen luonnonvaroilla on erittäin merkittävä vaikutus vientikauppaamme ja tulevaisuuden mahdollisuudet pohjoisessa ulottuvuudessa ylipäätään sellaiset, että Pohjanmaan radan kehittäminen oli ja on järkevä päätös. Pisaraa on taidettu viime aikoina perustella lähinnä ainoastaan sen rakennusaikaisilla työllisyysvaikutuksilla, mikä on varsin kelvoton tapa laittaa investointeja tärkeysjärjestykseen. Pisara on paikallisrata ja Pohjanmaan rata valtakunnallisesti merkittävä yhteys. Suurinpiirtein samaa hintalappua lukuunottamatta noilla hankkeilla ei muuten juurikaan ole yhtymäkohtia.

----------


## Max

> Mun ymmärtääkseni liikenne-infrahankkeen ei tarvitse olla kansainvälinen saadaakseen EU-tukea. Esim Budapestin uusin metrolinja on saanut EU-tukea ja aika suuren osankin.


Menee kyllä varmaan eri momentilta. Puolan kaupunkien uudet raitiotiet ja Varsovan toinen metrolinja ovat myös pääosin EU:n rahoittamia hankkeita.

----------


## tlajunen

> Vähän epäilen, että noiden luettelemiesi tienristeysten välillä olisi niin paljoa liikennettä, että se perustelisi radan nopeusluokan noston.


Tuo rataosa oli niin huonossa kunnossa (mistä merkkinä mm. jokakeväiset routavauriot ja niistä johtuneet hiljennykset), että se olisi pitänyt joka tapauksessa fiksata. Lähes "samaan hintaan" sen nopeustaso sitten nostettiin suuremmaksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Tuo rataosa oli niin huonossa kunnossa (mistä merkkinä mm. jokakeväiset routavauriot ja niistä johtuneet hiljennykset), että se olisi pitänyt joka tapauksessa fiksata. Lähes "samaan hintaan" sen nopeustaso sitten nostettiin suuremmaksi.


Niin, sama hinta on nyt sitten totaalisesti karannut käsistä. Lisäksi tuossa selvityksessä on paljon samanlaista puliveivaamista, joka pk-seudun metrohankkeista on tullut tutuksi ja jolla tuo kaksiraiteisuus sitten näyttäytyi kannattavampana vaihtoehtona. Kun kerran ei ilman vippaskonsteja saatu h/k -suhdetta positiiviseksi, niin olisi ollut ihan perusteltua ottaa mukaan vaihtoehto, jossa rata laitetaan pakettiin ja liikennöidään busseilla ja lentokoneilla. Aika paljon niitä saisi noilla perusparannusrahoilla subventoida ja pitkään.




> Suomeen saadaan EU-rahaa sen verran kuin saadaan. Sinänsä EU:n vinkkelistä on yhdentekevää mitä täällä kansallisesti linjataan eurooppalaisittain merkittäväksi liikennehankkeeksi. Pisaran kiirehtiminen EU-rahaan vedoten on tyhjää puhetta, maasta löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon täysin samalla yleiseurooppalaiseen liikenneverkkoon nollavaikutustasolla vaikuttavia hankkeita kuin Pisara, joille Suomen osuus EU:n liikennerahoista on yhtälailla kalastettavissa.


Suomi ja pks, pienempi mittakaava vain. Keskeinen syy pks:n vähemmän järkeville ja investointikustannuksiltaan jättimäisille tunnelinkaivuuhankkeille on se tosiasia, että niihin on mahdollista saada valtion rahaa, joiden myötä hankkeet ovat kunnille kannattavia. Alkuinvestointi iso, liikennöinti verrattain halpaa. Ja oikeammin kyse ei ole edes valtion rahoista, vaan pks:n valtiolle tulouttamista rahoista, jotka ilman näitä pks:n hankkeita hukattaisiin joihin periferian ohitusteihin. Eli sama kuin Suomi ja EU. Omia rahojaan Suomi sieltä takaisin havittelee, muuten menevät jonnekin Pohjois-Afrikan oliivitarhateihin.

Poliittisesti on täysin mahdotonta muuttaa liikennehankkeiden rahanjakoa läpinäkyväksi ja kiinteäksi, koska kyse on vallasta. Valtion tason poliitikot ja virkamiehet eivät halua, että kunnat keskenään voisivat päättää liikennehankkeista. Siinä on sellainenkin vaara, että rahaa alettaisiin käyttämään siihen mikä on kannattavaa, ei poliittisesti valikoituihin siltarumpuihin.

----------


## sane

> Niin, sama hinta on nyt sitten totaalisesti karannut käsistä. Lisäksi tuossa selvityksessä on paljon samanlaista puliveivaamista, joka pk-seudun metrohankkeista on tullut tutuksi ja jolla tuo kaksiraiteisuus sitten näyttäytyi kannattavampana vaihtoehtona. Kun kerran ei ilman vippaskonsteja saatu h/k -suhdetta positiiviseksi, niin olisi ollut ihan perusteltua ottaa mukaan vaihtoehto, jossa rata laitetaan pakettiin ja liikennöidään busseilla ja lentokoneilla. Aika paljon niitä saisi noilla perusparannusrahoilla subventoida ja pitkään.


Niin no, etelästä lähtien Kokkolaan saakka enemmän matkustajia kuin Rantaradalla. Ouluunkin saavuttaessa ollaan noin viidennen matalammalla tasolla. Matkustajien päälle varsin vilkas tavaraliikenne. Eli oikestaan Suomesta kannattaa lakkauttaa kaikki paitsi Helsinki-Seinäjoki ja Helsinki-Luumäki rataosat, jonka jälkeen näidenkin liikenne on jo sillä tasolla, ettei kannata enää..

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Poliittisesti on täysin mahdotonta muuttaa liikennehankkeiden rahanjakoa läpinäkyväksi ja kiinteäksi, koska kyse on vallasta. Valtion tason poliitikot ja virkamiehet eivät halua, että kunnat keskenään voisivat päättää liikennehankkeista. Siinä on sellainenkin vaara, että rahaa alettaisiin käyttämään siihen mikä on kannattavaa, ei poliittisesti valikoituihin siltarumpuihin.


Hauskasti sanottu. Pisara on nimittäin yksi megaluokan siltarumpuhanke Helsingissä. Ja poliittisesti vaikoitu tietenkin kun H/K ei sitä perustele.

Sitä keskustelua en viitsi taas aloittaa mistä ne rahat sinne Helsingin pääkonttoreihin kertyvät. Jos Helsingissä on keksitty se itsestään lisäarvoa tuottava sampo, joka ainoana tässä maassa tahkoo rahaa ja tyhjästä, niin miksi ei sitä reseptiä kerrota muille suomalaisille, että voisivat yrittää itsekin?

Mietinpähän vaan mitäköhän hyötyä siitä Pohjanmaan-radan paalaamisesta olisi kenellekään. Busseillako se pitäisi korvata? Tavallista maantietäkö pitkin vai pitäisikö rakentaa moottoriteitä? Vai jättää koko pohjoisempi puoli Suomea soiden ympäröimäksi soidinkentäksi metsoille?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hauskasti sanottu. Pisara on nimittäin yksi megaluokan siltarumpuhanke Helsingissä. Ja poliittisesti vaikoitu tietenkin kun H/K ei sitä perustele.
> 
> Sitä keskustelua en viitsi taas aloittaa mistä ne rahat sinne Helsingin pääkonttoreihin kertyvät. Jos Helsingissä on keksitty se itsestään lisäarvoa tuottava sampo, joka ainoana tässä maassa tahkoo rahaa ja tyhjästä, niin miksi ei sitä reseptiä kerrota muille suomalaisille, että voisivat yrittää itsekin?


Tampere on käyttää siltarumpurahansa maanalaiseen moottoritiehen. Helsinki tulee käyttämään raideliikenteeseen. Ja Pisaraa käyttäisi päivittäin Oulun kokoisen kaupungin asukasmäärän verran.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Hauskasti sanottu. Pisara on nimittäin yksi megaluokan siltarumpuhanke Helsingissä. Ja poliittisesti vaikoitu tietenkin kun H/K ei sitä perustele.


Niin on, ja kuten jo totesin, se johtuu yksinomaan siitä, että Helsinki saa omat rahansa valtiolta takaisin tiettyyn valtion hyväksymään hankkeeseen, ei kiinteää summaa liikennehankkeisiin ylipäänsä. Pisara on Helsingille mieluinen siksi, että se hoitaa paljolti saman kuin Töölön metro, mutta valtion osuus on mahdollisesti suurempi, koska rautatiet. Ts. valtion rooli liikennehankkeiden rahanjaossa johtaa typeriin hankkeisiin. Ei Helsinki laske Pisaran kannattavuutta samoilla numeroilla kuin muita hankkeita. Se laskee, että investointi maksaa vain sen, mikä on Helsingin oma osuus. 

Jos Helsinki saisi rahansa liikennehankkeisiin ylipäänsä, ei tiettyyn hankkeeseen, niin ei se ikipäivänä haluaisi Pisaran miniversiota. Paljon todennäköisempi olisi Töölön metro jonkinlaisena pikaraitiotievaihtoehtona, jossa Pasilaan ja Tullinpuomille saakka mentäisiin maan alla, haarat siitä eteenpäin katukelpoisena. Mutta millä osuudella valtio on osallistunut Helsigin raitiotiehankkeisiin?

Mitä nyt tulee h/k -suhteiden laskemiseen, niin olet itsekin niin kauan tällä palstalla pyörinyt, että varmasti olet huomannut laskemisen olevan lähinnä teatteria, jonka lopputulos on paljon enemmän kiinni siitä kuka laskee ja mitä halutaan kuin varsinaisista numeroista. Pohjanmaan-radan suhteen oli helppo todeta, että 30 vuotta on ratahankkeessa liian lyhyt tarkastelujakso, mutta Pisaran kohdalla ei moiseen oltu valmiita. Lyhyesti: liikennevirasto ei halua Pisaraa. 




> Sitä keskustelua en viitsi taas aloittaa mistä ne rahat sinne Helsingin pääkonttoreihin kertyvät. Jos Helsingissä on keksitty se itsestään lisäarvoa tuottava sampo, joka ainoana tässä maassa tahkoo rahaa ja tyhjästä, niin miksi ei sitä reseptiä kerrota muille suomalaisille, että voisivat yrittää itsekin?


Osaamisesta, enkä nyt tarkoita, että osaa ajaa traktoria, vaan että pikemminkin osaa suunnitella traktorin, jota ei tarvitse ajaa.




> Mietinpähän vaan mitäköhän hyötyä siitä Pohjanmaan-radan paalaamisesta olisi kenellekään. Busseillako se pitäisi korvata? Tavallista maantietäkö pitkin vai pitäisikö rakentaa moottoriteitä? Vai jättää koko pohjoisempi puoli Suomea soiden ympäröimäksi soidinkentäksi metsoille?


Pointti oli vain ja ainoastaan se, että ihmisillä on eri kriteerit arvioida hankkeita riippuen siitä, mihin ne kartalla sijoittuvat. En todellakaan pidä järkevänä Pohjanmaan-radan purkamista, vaikka olisi niin, että sen korjaaminen ei olisi laskurin mukaan kannattavaa. Samaten olen sitä mieltä, että vaikka laskuri sanoisi Töölön maanalaisesta raideyhteydestä mitä, niin se kannattaa rakentaa. Koska laskuri on rikki ja sen käyttämistä kontrolloivat poliittisesti motivoituneet ihmiset, jonka vuoksi tulokset ovat mitä hyvänsä.

----------


## sebastin

Pisararadan ensi vuoden rahoihin ei kajota
Kiistellyn radan suunnittelu jatkuu arvostelusta huolimatta.
http://yle.fi/uutiset/pisararadan_en...kajota/7697528

_Pisararata saa pitää ensi vuoden suunnittelurahansa. Esitys radan suunnittelun keskeyttämisestä hylättin eduskunnan budjettiäänestyksissä selvin numeroin. Suunnittelun jäädyttämistä esitti keskusta.

Keskustan eduskuntaryhmä katsoo, että Pisararadan suunnittelurahoista voitaisin säästää ensi vuonna kaksi miljoonaa euroa ja tulevina vuosina 11 miljoona euroa.

Keskustan mielestä Pisararataan ei pitäisi sitoa liki miljardia euroa valtion ja helsinkiläisten veronmaksajien rahoja. Keskusta perustelee kantaansa sillä, että Liikenneviraston arvion mukaan Helsingin ratapihaan liittyvät ongelmat voidaan ratkaista halvemmalla tavalla.

Vaikka Pisararataa on arvosteltu eduskunnassa kärkkäästi esitys suunnittelun keskeyttäisestä sai taakseen vain 38 kansanedustajaa_

-------------------------------------------------------
Pisararadalle jarrua ja kaasua eduskunnassa - ministeri ei kiirehdi miljardihanketta
Eduskunnassa tarjotaan kalliin maanalaisen radan vaihtoehdoksi junaraiteiden rakentamista kahteen kerrokseen Pasilassa.
kuva
http://yle.fi/uutiset/pisararadalle_...nketta/7696180

_Liki miljardi euroa maksava Pisararata riitelyttää kansanedustajia. Osa maakuntien kansanedustajista vastustaa yhä maanalaisen radan rakentamista ja vaatii muita vaihtoehtoja junaliikennnettä jumiuttavan pullonkaulan purkamiseksi Helsingissä. Liikenneministeri Paula Risikko (kok.) pitää rataa tärkeänä koko Suomelle mutta ei kiirehdi sen rakentamista.

Kinastelun käynnisti eduskunnan budjettikeskustelussa keskiviikkona Pertti Hemmilä (kok.). Hänen mielestään Pisararata on miljardiluokan virhe, joka pitäisi pysäyttää mahdollisimman nopeasti.

Maria Tolppanen (ps.) puolestaan tivasi, millä tavalla Pisarata auttaa esimerkiksi Seinäjoki-Kaskinen rataosuutta, joka on tarpeellinen jotta koko Kaskisten kaupunki ei kuolisi.

Liikenneministeri Paula Risikko (kok.) korosti, että Pisararataa tarvitaan koko Suomea varten eikä vain pääkaupunkiseudun tarpeisiin. Hän ei kuitenkaan pidä sitä yksittäisenä hankkeena tarpeeksi hyödyllisenä.

- Se tarvitsee rinnalleen muita hankkeita, jotta se nimenomaan syöttää matkustajia sinne Pisararadalle ja siitä syystä meidän pitää ensisijaisesti hoitaa tämä Helra, Helsingin ratapihahanke, joka on selonteossa. Me tarvitaan Espoon kaupunkiratakorjaus ja me tarvitaan myöskin Riihimäen ratakorjaus. Nämä yhdessä muodostavat hyötysuhdetta, tulee enemmän sitä hyötyä. Tämä on Liikennevirastonkin kanta tästä asiasta.

Junaraiteita kahteen kerrokseen?

Harry Wallin (sd.) sanoi, että ennen kun seuraava eduskunta tekee päätöksen Pisararadan rahoituksesta, pitäisi miettiä muitakin vaihtoehtoja kuin maanalainen rata.

Wallin korosti, että päärautatieasema ei ole enää Helsingin suurin rautatieasema vaan Pasila. Paikallisjunien matkustajista kaksi kolmasosaa jää pois Pasilassa ja vain yksi kolmasosa matkustaa keskustaan. Lisäksi tulevat työpaikat Helsingissä sijoittuvat Pasilaan, perusteli Wallin.

- Eikö voisi ajatella esimerkiksi sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että kun Pasilan asema uudistetaan nyt kokoisuudessaan niin tehdään vaikka junia varten raiteita kahteen kerrokseen ja sitten vain osa junista jatkaisi Helsinkiin. Näin vältyttäisiin näin mittavalta investoinnilta ja kun meillä on rahaa vahän niin se voisi olla järkevää.

Myös Mirja Vahkaperän (kesk.) mielestä Pisararadalle on muita vaihtoehtoja ja hän liputti Wallinin esityksen puolesta. 

Onko varaa enää peruutella?

Kari Rajamäki (sd.) ja Matti Saarinen (sd.) hermostuivat kollegojensa puheista. Saarinen ihmetteli myös Liikenneviraston jarruttelua asiassa. Saarisen mielestä Liikennevirasto on urakoitsijavirasto, jolle ei kuulu arvioida tarvitaanko Suomeen Pisararata vai ei.

- Pisarata on hallitusohjelmassa, siihen on budjetoitu 40 miljoonaa, se on EU-tuen piirissä. Helsinki on Euroopan nopeimmin kasvava metropoli, junaliikenne on kasvanut 40 prosenttia. Tämä Pisaran kaatuminen romuttaisi koko pääkaupunkiseudun MAL-sopimuksen, asunnot, työpaikat ja vaikka mitä. Myöskin joukkoliikenteeseen vaikutus olisi dramaattinen, luetteli Saarinen.

- Toivoisin vielä, että ministeri miettisi, onko tässä varaa enää peruutella, vetosi Saarinen Risikkoon.

Kari Rajamäki puolestaan toivoi, että kansanedustajat pysyisivät  ruodussa.

- Kumma virus on nyt leviämässä kun nyt pitää yhtäkkiä kyseenalaistaa Euroopan nopeimmin kasvavan metropolin ja myöskin raideliikenteen häiriöherkkyyteen liittyvä hanke, joka on koko Suomen raideliikenteen kehittämistä koskeva hanke. Toivon vähän vakavuutta kyllä, ettei aleta poukkoilemaan tässä asiassa._

----------


## Kani

> Kari Rajamäki (sd.) ja Matti Saarinen (sd.) hermostuivat kollegojensa puheista. Saarinen ihmetteli myös Liikenneviraston jarruttelua asiassa. Saarisen mielestä Liikennevirasto on urakoitsijavirasto, jolle ei kuulu arvioida tarvitaanko Suomeen Pisararata vai ei.
> 
> - Pisarata on hallitusohjelmassa, siihen on budjetoitu 40 miljoonaa, se on EU-tuen piirissä. Helsinki on Euroopan nopeimmin kasvava metropoli, junaliikenne on kasvanut 40 prosenttia. Tämä Pisaran kaatuminen romuttaisi koko pääkaupunkiseudun MAL-sopimuksen, asunnot, työpaikat ja vaikka mitä. Myöskin joukkoliikenteeseen vaikutus olisi dramaattinen, luetteli Saarinen.
> 
> - Toivoisin vielä, että ministeri miettisi, onko tässä varaa enää peruutella, vetosi Saarinen Risikkoon.
> 
> Kari Rajamäki puolestaan toivoi, että kansanedustajat pysyisivät  ruodussa.
> 
> - Kumma virus on nyt leviämässä kun nyt pitää yhtäkkiä kyseenalaistaa Euroopan nopeimmin kasvavan metropolin ja myöskin raideliikenteen häiriöherkkyyteen liittyvä hanke, joka on koko Suomen raideliikenteen kehittämistä koskeva hanke. Toivon vähän vakavuutta kyllä, ettei aleta poukkoilemaan tässä asiassa.


Siinä syntyi taas sellainen läjä kuolemattomia eduskunnan parhaiden erityisasiantuntijoiden lausahduksia, että sanattomaksi vetää.

----------


## hylje

Olisi ollut ihan kiva kuulla perusteluja lukuineen, miten se Pisara vaikuttaa yhteenkään annetuista ylevistä tavoitteista.

----------


## hmikko

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Yle
> 
> Helsinki on Euroopan nopeimmin kasvava metropoli, junaliikenne on kasvanut 40 prosenttia. [...] luetteli Saarinen.


Mistä hatusta ne nyt tuon vetäisivät? Mm. Tukholman väkiluku kasvaa nopeammin. Ja millä aikavälillä junaliikenne on kasvanut 40 prosenttia?

Melko erikoinen käsitys kansanedustajalla, että Liikenneviraston ei pitäisi arvioida kannattavuuksia lainkaan. Tietty H/K-numerot on usein sorvattu tarkoitushakuisesti, ainakin tähän mennessä, mutta Saarisen heitto kuulostaa siltä, että hänen mielestään olisi parempi päättää kokonaan sokkona.

----------


## j-lu

HS: Pisarasta on päätetty ja kuokka pyritään lyömään maahan pian

Jaa-a. Tässä on nyt vastakkain se, että linjaus ei ole paras mahdollinen ja se, että odotettavissa on kahdeksan vuotta keskustaa ja/tai persuja, hankkeen lykkäys jonnekin vuosikymmenten päähän. Taitaa tuo minilinjaus sittenkin olla pienempi paha, saahan sitä laajennettua myöhemmin.

Jos jostain voi olla tavattoman iloinen, niin siitä, että myös osa poliitikoista on vihdoin tajunnut Suomen tulevaisuuden olevan pääkaupunkiseudulla, ei jossain periferian maalaiskylissä. Vaikka Pisaran kannattavuudesta sanotaan mitä, niin se ei kuitenkaan ole täysin hukkaan heitettyä rahaa, vaan palvelee kymmeniä miljoonia, ehkä tulevaisuudessa jopa satoja miljoonia matkustajia vuodessa. Joku Raippaluodon silta taas on täysin hukkaan heitettyä rahaa. Ja kait ne haikailevat siltaa Hailuotoonkin, vaikka halvempaa olisi yksinkertaisesti lunastaa kiinteistöt valtiolle ja muuttaa koko saari luonnonsuojelualueeksi. Tuhat ihmistäkö siellä jopa asuu?

----------


## Antero Alku

> HS: Pisarasta on päätetty ja kuokka pyritään lyömään maahan pian


HS:n jutun otsikot ovat täydellisen harhaanjohtavia: _Hallitus valmis rahoittamaan Pisaraa_. Stubbin hallituksella ja sen valtiovarainminsteri Rinteellä ei ole aikomustakaan rahoittaa Pisaraa. Koska tämä hallitus lakkaa olemasta ennen kuin Pisaraa voidaan rakentaa. Siksi onkin helppo näin vaalien alla lupailla tällaisia.

Pisaran rahat eivät ole ainoastaan hukkaan heitettyä rahaa, vaan rahaa, jolla jarrutetaan, haitataan ja estetään Helsingin kehittymistä. Vaikka Stubb ja Rinne vastaisivatkin tulevista hallituksista, eivät hekään kykenisi enää lupamaan rahaa siihen, mitä tarvitaan ja mitä halutaan sekä tulevassa yleiskaavassa että Helsingin investointiohjelmassa.

On valitettavaa, ettei näitä vaikutuksia ymmärretä. Eikä sitä, että ei hankkeisiin käytetyn rahan määrä mittaa millään tavalla hankkeen hyödyllisyyttä. Merkitystä on vain sillä, mitä saadaan aikaiseksi. Joukkoliikenne ei parane kippaamalla miljardin arvosta seteleitä metrolaiturille.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

HS: Helsinki maksaisi naapureidenkin osan Pisararadasta  Espoon ja Vantaan nihkeys sivuutetaan 29 miljoonalla eurolla

Eip tunnu 29 milliä mishän.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eip tunnu 29 milliä mishän.


Pikkuraha, kun sillä saadaan 600 miljoonaa valtion rahaa oman kunnan alueelle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pikkuraha, kun sillä saadaan 600 miljoonaa valtion rahaa oman kunnan alueelle.


Valitettavaa on, että aika moni uskoo asian olevan näin oikeasti. Mutta näinhän asia ei tietenkään ole, vaan kaupunki panee 29 M saadakseen jotain, mitä se ei tarvitse, jolloin kaupungilta jää saamatta 29 miljoonalla sellaista, mitä kaupunki tarvitsee.

Jos Hesaria lisää lainataan, niin sieltä löytyy tällaista:



> Pisara on koko maan liikenteen ja kilpailukyvyn vahvistamisen kannalta äärimmäisen tärkeä hanke.





> Tämä on pääradan kapasiteetin kannalta ratkaiseva hanke.


Miksi valtiovarainministeri ja H:gin kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtaja sanovat näin, kun asiat eivät ole kuten he sanovat?

Minusta ongelman ilmaisi hyvin Rautatiematkustajien pj. Kämäräinen blogissaan:



> Pisara kelpaa vaaliteemaksi, mutta asetelmalla huono hallinto ja "maan tapa" vastaan hyvä hallinto.


Antero

----------


## late-

> Valitettavaa on, että aika moni uskoo asian olevan näin oikeasti. Mutta näinhän asia ei tietenkään ole, vaan kaupunki panee 29 M saadakseen jotain, mitä se ei tarvitse, jolloin kaupungilta jää saamatta 29 miljoonalla sellaista, mitä kaupunki tarvitsee.


Pisaran diskontatut hyödythän ovat hyöty-kustannussuhteella 0,5 noin 478 miljoonaa (0,5 * 956). Jos Helsinki ajattelee hyötyjen kohdistuvan lähes kokonaan itseensä ja valtion 600 miljoonan olevan täysin ilmaista rahaa, niin silloin 356 miljoonan euron investointi 478 miljoonan hyödyistä voi olla ihan hyvä kauppa. Tässä olisi toki monta kyseenalaista oletusta mukana.

----------


## hmikko

> Tässä olisi toki monta kyseenalaista oletusta mukana.


Mm. se, että yhteiskuntataloudellisista hyödyistä puhuttaessa vissiin oletettaisiin, että Helsinki ja valtio kuuluvat eri yhteiskuntiin.

----------


## j-lu

> Mm. se, että yhteiskuntataloidellisista hyödyistä puhuttaessa vissiin oletettaisiin, että Helsinki ja valtio kuuluvat eri yhteiskuntiin.


Todennäköisen pääministeripuolueen vaaliohjelmaa lukemalla on kovin vaikea tulla muuhun tulokseen.

----------


## Kani

Siltarumpupolitiikkaa, joka kohdistuu pääkaupunkiseutuun, kutsutaan vain eri nimellä, eli metropolipolitiikka.

Tuskinpa olisi kummallekaan osapuolelle kovin suuri vahinko, jos Suomi jaettaisiin kahteen osaan, ja Pääkonttoriseutu saisi pyörittää menoaan ihan omana valtiona sekä teetellä konttori- ja palvelutyöntekijöiltään perimillä veroilla tunneleita niin paljon kuin Pääkonttoriseudun isot pojat tahtovat. Tuotanto-Suomi menettäisi vähän kuntien valtionosuuksia, mutta ajan mittaan pärjäisi oikein hyvin.

Samalla katkeaisi nykyinen Pääkonttoriseudun ja maakuntien välinen, kansalle kalliiksi tuleva veljeilyakseli, jossa osapuolet konsensuksella tukevat toinen toistensa suurhankkeita riippumatta siitä, ovatko ne tarpeellisia. Vrt. varkautelainen kansanedustaja pauhaamassa painokkaasti Pisaran suuresta valtakunnallisesta merkityksestä. Lienee siis Viitostien remontin jatko jo odottamassa omassa maakunnassa palkintona Pääkonttoriseudun tunneliveljien puolustamisesta.

(Ongelmahan tässä saattaisi olla se, että myös Tuotanto-Suomelle pitäisi perustaa pääkaupunki, ja sama akseli syntyisi ehkä uudelleen.)

----------


## hmikko

> (Ongelmahan tässä saattaisi olla se, että myös Tuotanto-Suomelle pitäisi perustaa pääkaupunki, ja sama akseli syntyisi ehkä uudelleen.)


Siellä Tuotanto-Suomessa toki kaikki hoituu tuottavasti videoneuvotteluina ja etätöinä, eikä kaupunkeja enää tarvita mihinkään.

----------


## petteri

> Tuskinpa olisi kummallekaan osapuolelle kovin suuri vahinko, jos Suomi jaettaisiin kahteen osaan, ja Pääkonttoriseutu saisi pyörittää menoaan ihan omana valtiona sekä teetellä konttori- ja palvelutyöntekijöiltään perimillä veroilla tunneleita niin paljon kuin Pääkonttoriseudun isot pojat tahtovat. Tuotanto-Suomi menettäisi vähän kuntien valtionosuuksia, mutta ajan mittaan pärjäisi oikein hyvin.


Mainio idea. Helsingin seutu onkin jo ihan liian pitkään keskustalandian kiviriippaa perässään.  :Wink:  Eron myötä Helsingin seudun tulotaso nousisi ehkä 20 % kun tulonsiirrot muualle maahan loppuisivat tai pienenisivät. Muun Suomen tulotaso taas tipahtaisi noin 10 % samasta syystä. Helsingin kaupunkivaltiolla olisi eron jälkeen nykyistä vahvempi talous, kun taas muu Suomi olisi nopeasti nykyistäkin rajummassa talouskriisissä.

----------


## Kani

Tilanne Pääkonttoriseudun ja Tuotanto-Suomen välillä on vähintään tuo petterin mainitsema jo nyt. Ja kuten kehäykkösen aamuruuhkissa kiukkuisina ylihintaisen asunnon velanlyhennykseen jonottavat tietävät, se korkeampi tulotaso sulaa käytännössä korkeampiin elinkustannuksiin. Eli tehdään vaan kaksi valtiota.

----------


## hylje

Kaupunkilaiset elinkustannukset eivät ole vääjäämättömyys vaan tietoista politiikkaa. Maan arvon nousua voi kompensoida maan tehokkaammalla käytöllä, ja nollatehoista maata on Helsingin kunnanrajojen sisällä miljoonien lisäasukkaiden tarpeisiin jos sitä haluttaisiin ottaa käyttöön. Mutta kyllä ne hajurakonurmikot talojen välissä ja ryteikköiset koirankusetusmetsät ovat hintansa väärti.

----------


## late-

> Mm. se, että yhteiskuntataloudellisista hyödyistä puhuttaessa vissiin oletettaisiin, että Helsinki ja valtio kuuluvat eri yhteiskuntiin.


Kamreerit eivät yleensä anna paljoa painoa laskennallisille hyödyille. Kassavirta kiinnostaa.

----------


## Kani

Ja vaikka varkautelainen kansanedustaja ja seinäjokelainen ministeri lehmänkauppapoliittisista syistä niin hehkuttavatkin, paikallisliikennerata Pisaran mahdolliset hyödyt ovat ainoastaan paikallisia ja Pääkonttorivaltion sisäisiä. Samalla tavoin paikallisia kuin, ettei Tampereen raitiotien etuja kukaan väitä valtakunnallisiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja vaikka varkautelainen kansanedustaja ja seinäjokelainen ministeri lehmänkauppapoliittisista syistä niin hehkuttavatkin, paikallisliikennerata Pisaran mahdolliset hyödyt ovat ainoastaan paikallisia ja Pääkonttorivaltion sisäisiä.


Pääkonttorivaltiohan ei Pisaraa rakentaisi. Pääkonttorivaltiossa miljardin arvoista hanketta ei pidetä edes muutaman kymmenen miljoonan arvoisena. Kuitenkin nyt Pääkonttorivaltiolta vaadittuun rahaan nähden yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus olisi noin 10. Kertooko tämä siitä, miten hyvin Pääkaupunkivaltiossa uskotaan matka-aikahyötyyn?

Erikoista Pisaran kanssa on sekin, että hallitusohjelman mukaan kuntien oman osuuden piti olla 50 %. Nyt se on pikemminkin 5 %.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> ...Tampereen raitiotien etuja kukaan väitä valtakunnallisiksi.


Minä väitän. Se on koko valtakunnan etu, että Suomen toiseksi suurimmalla kaupunkiseudulla on hyvä ja tehokas joukkoliikenne. Käyttäjiäkin Tampereen ratikalla olisi laakista enemmän kuin pääradan kaukoliikenteellä. Laittaa ne rautatieverkon perusparannukset jossain Seinäjoen pohjoispuolella perspektiiviin.

----------


## sub

Paikallisten hankkeiden vääristeleminen valtakunnallisiksi ei ole sen suotavampaa Tuotanto-Suomessa kuin Pääkonttoriseudullakaan.

----------


## hmikko

Yle: Pisararataa ei tule  ainakaan nyt

Rinne ja Stubb ovat molemmat puolesta, mutta hallitus ja eduskunta liian erimielisiä, että lisäbudjetti syntyisi. Stubb sanoi, että "hanke etenee" ja rupes hakemaan EU-rahaa.

Tästä näyttää nyt ikävästi tulleen Helsinki vs. muu Suomi -tilanne muuallakin kuin JLF-hiekkalaatikolla, mikä ei sinänsä ole millään lailla hedelmällinen ajattelumalli, vaikka Pisaraa saataiskin nyt järkeistettyä.

----------


## 339-DF

Miten nyt sitten tätäkin tulkitsee... Ilmeisesti on nyt niin, että tulevan hallituksen käsiä ei ole sidottu, mutta EU-tukea haetaan. Kun tukipäätös tulee, voidaan sitten aidosti päättää, rakennetaanko vaiko eikö. Kuulostaa ihan oikealta periaatteelta minusta.

----------


## j-lu

> Yle: Pisararataa ei tule  ainakaan nyt
> 
> Rinne ja Stubb ovat molemmat puolesta...


Ay-liike ja IFK, Hakaniemi ja Mäntymäki.

Vaalien takiahan tässä näin kävi. Väärä aika tehdä päätöstä. Hallituspuolueilla on muutenkin vaikeuksia pitää rivit suorina ja nyt vaalien alla on ihan mahdotonta saada maakuntien edustajat tällaisen hankkeen taakse. 

PK-seudun työmatkaliikenteen kannalta on tietysti ikävää, että seuraavissa vaaleissa näyttävät menestyvän juuri ne puolueet, joilla, tai joiden taustaryhmillä, ei ole mitään intressejä toteuttaa Pisaraa. Demarien nousevat gallupkäyrät antavat vähän toivoa ja Rinteelle Pisara on tärkeä. Kepu-Persut olis moi-moi kaikelle pk-seudun kehittämiselle neljäksi vuodeksi.

Vastakkainasettelujen aika ei ole ohi.

----------


## Alur

> Miten nyt sitten tätäkin tulkitsee... Ilmeisesti on nyt niin, että tulevan hallituksen käsiä ei ole sidottu, mutta EU-tukea haetaan. Kun tukipäätös tulee, voidaan sitten aidosti päättää, rakennetaanko vaiko eikö. Kuulostaa ihan oikealta periaatteelta minusta.


Aivan näin yksinkertainen kuvio ei ole, sillä mahdolliseen positiiviseen EU tuki päätökseen liittyy myös velvollisuus toteuttaa hanke. Jos Suomi tukipäätöksen jälkeen vielä vetäytyy hankkeesta Pisara joutuu muutamaksi vuodeksi karanteeniin.

Tosin, jotta positiivisen EU tuki päätöksen tekeminen on nykyisten ehtojen mukaan mahdollista, niin hankkeeseen täytyy jo olla kansallisella tasolla sitoutuminen. Jos riittävää sitoutumista ei ole, hakemus on pelkkää teatteria, jolla voidaan kunniallisesti vetäytyä tässä vaiheessa hankkeesta ja sitten aikanaan kielteisen päätöksen jälkeen kehua, kuinka fiksuja olimme, kun emme käynnistäneet hanketta.

Jos taas on komission kanssa käydyissä neuvotteluissa päädytty siihen, että Suomessa jo tehdyt päätökset ovat riittävä kansallinen sitoutuminen hankkeeseen, niin tämä on melko ilkeää politiikkaa. Seuraavan hallituksen alkutaipaleella putkahtaa EU:lta tukipäätös, jossa luvataan 200 M tukea. Jos Pisara silloin jätetään toteuttamatta, saa oppositio erinomaisen lyömäaseen, jota voi sopivasti väänneltynä käyttää vaikka mihin.

----------


## hmikko

> Seuraavan hallituksen alkutaipaleella putkahtaa EU:lta tukipäätös, jossa luvataan 200 M tukea.


Vertailun vuoksi, Kehärata sai 45 milliä (koko homman loppusumma ilmeisesti 740).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Seuraavan hallituksen alkutaipaleella putkahtaa EU:lta tukipäätös, jossa luvataan 200 M tukea. Jos Pisara silloin jätetään toteuttamatta, saa oppositio erinomaisen lyömäaseen, jota voi sopivasti väänneltynä käyttää vaikka mihin.


Aivan varmasti voi sanoa, että ei putkahda. Valtioneuvoston tiedotteen mukaan koko hakemuksen loppusumma on 133,7 M. Pisaran osuus on 78,96 M.

Toiseksi, EU:n asetus TEN-T -tuista määrää, että tukea voidaan antaa EU:n alueita yhdistäville hankkeille, jotka ovat yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattavia. Pisara ei ole kumpaakaan. Olisi parempi, ettei Pisaran tukihakemusta edes lähetettäisi, kun se ei kerran täytä ehtoja.

Että tällaista tämä julkisuus ja päätöksenteko taas on. Poliitikot, ministerit ja media puhuvat 200 miljoonasta, joka on tulossa, ja koko Suomen junaliikenteen ongelmien ratkaisusta, jonka pari uutta asemaa Helsingin alla tuottavat. Kaikki on pelkkää soopaa, mutta niiden nimiin vannotaan.

Itse odota seuraavalta hallitukselta hyvää hallintoa ja sovittujen menettelytapojen noudattamista. Kuin myös edellisten hallitusten virheiden korjaamista, ennen kuin ne tulevat kalliiksi.

Antero

----------


## pehkonen

Koko ns. kapasiteettiongelma olisi hoidettavissa. Pullonkaulan eli Pasilan seisakkeen uudistamisella. Lisää laitureita. Pääradalle lisää rataa Keravan ja Riihimäen välille. Rantaradalle kaupunkirata Kauklahteen. 

Kaikenlaiset "pikaratiotie"hankeet voi unohtaa. Pisara on kokoajan ollut hukkaputki, koska Pasilan pullonkaula ei vedä vaikka olisi sata Pisaraa.

----------


## hmikko

Hesari: Poliittinen draama nimeltä Pisararata  näin Rinne runttasi ja näin kokoomuksen pasmat sekosivat

----------


## sebastin

http://yle.fi/uutiset/liikennevirast...llista/7934094

Liikennevirasto oudoksuu keskustan Pisararata-kritiikkiä  "vastakkainasettelu on virheellistä"

----------


## aulis

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/liikennevirast...llista/7934094
> 
> Liikennevirasto oudoksuu keskustan Pisararata-kritiikkiä  "vastakkainasettelu on virheellistä"


Jos tuon hyvällä tahdolla lukee, niin tuohan menee aivan oikein. Tässä vaiheessa on syytä purkaa Pasian pullonkaulaa, lisäraidehan saadaan pian. Yhdessä Tikkurilan aseman raidejärjestelyjen kanssa nehän lisäävät pääradan kapasiteettia hieman. Ja sitten joskus tulevaisuudessa lentorata tai pääradan lisäraiteet antavat lisää kapasiteettia kauko- ja taajamajunaliikenteelle ja tällöin päärautatieasemalla lienee todella tarvetta saada käyttöön lisää raiteita, joita Pisara vapauttaisi. En tässä ota kantaa siihen, onko Pisara paras ratkaisu kaupunkiratojen reitiksi keskustaan. Olisi mielestäni muitakin syytä tarkastella sitten kun sen aika tulee, eli samassa yhteydessä Lentoradan kanssa joskus parin kymmenen vuoden päästä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos tuon hyvällä tahdolla lukee, niin tuohan menee aivan oikein. Tässä vaiheessa on syytä purkaa Pasian pullonkaulaa, lisäraidehan saadaan pian. Yhdessä Tikkurilan aseman raidejärjestelyjen kanssa nehän lisäävät pääradan kapasiteettia hieman. Ja sitten joskus tulevaisuudessa lentorata tai pääradan lisäraiteet antavat lisää kapasiteettia kauko- ja taajamajunaliikenteelle ja tällöin päärautatieasemalla lienee todella tarvetta saada käyttöön lisää raiteita, joita Pisara vapauttaisi. En tässä ota kantaa siihen, onko Pisara paras ratkaisu kaupunkiratojen reitiksi keskustaan. Olisi mielestäni muitakin syytä tarkastella sitten kun sen aika tulee, eli samassa yhteydessä Lentoradan kanssa joskus parin kymmenen vuoden päästä.


Suurin ongelma nykykuviossa on, että jos Pisara toteutetaan nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan, tulee olemaan todella hankalaa sovittaa Pasilaan lisäkapasiteettia, kun kaupunkiradan raiteet sijaitsevat aseman kummallakin reunalla. Eli Pisaran suunnitelma pitäisi laittaa uusiksi. Nyt on tosin onneksi aikaa.

----------


## sebastin

Pisaralle maanalainen asema Pasilaan, lentoradalle jää tilaa pintaankin.

----------


## aki

No nyt lobataan pisaran puolesta oikein kunnolla! YLE uutisoi: "Pisararata toisi kymmeniä tuhansia työpaikkoja maakuntiin"

Jopa 60 000 henkilötyövuotta,  kahdeksan Miljardin edestä taloudellista toimeliaisuutta;  massoittain uusia koteja ja päärautatieaseman ahdas ratapihan tolkulliseen käyttöön. Tätä kaikkea lupaa tuore selvitys Pisara-radan vaikutuksista.

Hanke olisi niin uskomattoman hyvä ja kannattava että se auttaisi kiskomaan Suomen lamasta! No jos kerran asia näin on, niin pakkohan tuo on rakentaa. Pisara siis on kansantaloudellisesti niin merkittävä hanke ettei sitä kertakaikkiaan voi jättää rakentamatta. Ja rakentaminen pitää aloittaa lisäksi heti eikä vasta tulevaisuudessa.
Nyt on maalattu niin megasuperpositiivinen  kuva hallitusneuvottelijoille ettei paremmasta väliä :Smile:

----------


## petteri

Kokoomuksen kaupunkisiipi voi parhaassa tapauksessa saada yhden Helsingin seudun ison liikennehankkeen hallitusohjelmaan, tulevassa hallituksessa vain kokoomuksella on merkittävästi kiinnostusta joukkoliikenteeseen, kun taas perussuomalaisten ja keskustan kannattajista varmaan ainakin 95 % on vannoutuneita autoilijoita ja painotukset sen mukaiset. (Vaikka perussuomalaisia kannatetaan myös jonkin verran Helsingin seudulla, kannatuksen painopiste on köyhissä lähiöissä ja kannattajista suuri osa on työväestöön kuuluvia miehiä, jotka eivät paljon joukkoliikenteestä välitä.) 

Pisara-rata on siis kyllä liikennepoliittisten neuvottelujen listalla, vaikka voi tuo hanke jäädä vain poliittiseksi kauppatavaraksikin. Perussuomalaiset ajanevat neuvotteluissa autoveron alennusta ja Keskusta varmaan sitten kannatusalueidensa teiden kunnossapidon parantamista. Näkee sitten millainen kompromissi liikennepolitiikassa syntyy. Kokoomuksen rooliksi jää nyt pitää hallitusneuvotteluissa tärkeimpien kannatusalueidensa eli suurten kaupunkien puolta, varsinkin kun hallituskumppaneina on nyt agraari- ja lähiöväkeä.

Sen verran vastustusta Pisaralle oli kuitenkin keskustan ja perusuomalaisten piirissä ennen vaaleja, että voi kyllä olla, että kompromissien lopputuloksena Pisaraa lykätään ja Jokeri nousee pikavauhtia toteutukseen, joka ei olisi yhtään huono vaihtoehto, jos molempia ei voi saada. Joku Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennehanke on kokoomuksen melkein pakko saada hallitusohjelmaan, ettei näytä ihan siltä, että keskusta ja perussuomalaiset vievät kokoomusta kuin hipsteriä Pihtiputaalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sen verran vastustusta Pisaralle oli kuitenkin keskustan ja perusuomalaisten piirissä ennen vaaleja, että voi kyllä olla, että kompromissien lopputuloksena Pisaraa lykätään ja Jokeri nousee pikavauhtia toteutukseen, joka ei olisi yhtään huono vaihtoehto, jos molempia ei voi saada. Joku Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennehanke on kokoomuksen melkein pakko saada hallitusohjelmaan, ettei näytä ihan siltä, että keskusta ja perussuomalaiset vievät kokoomusta kuin hipsteriä Pihtiputaalla.


Kyllä Pisara voitaisiin rakentaa jos Helsinki, Espoo Vantaa ja Kauniainen ja Kerava osallistuvat kustanuksiin n 66%:lla. Se ON nimenomaan radanvarsikaupunkien hanke enemmän kuin pelkästään Helsingin joten kaikkien pitää osallistua. 

Toki epäilen että nykyisessä taloudellisessa tilanteessa ei kellään ole varaa rakentaa sitä joten sitä täytyy odittaa seuraavan noususuhdanteen alkuun. Eihän Helsinkikään saa edes rakennettua Laajasalon siltaa vaikka sen rakentamisesta päätettiin jo monta vuotta sitten.

t. Rainer

----------


## TuomasLehto

Vaikka tuo selvitys olisikin ylioptimistinen, on vaikea kuvitella mitään tapaa millä valtiontalous tai varsinkaan kansantalous jäisi tässä tappiolle. Päinvastoin, talous kasvaisi väkisinkin paljon enemmän kuin mitä hanke maksaisi, vaikka tulos olisi vain puolet tuosta arviosta tai allekin. Siksi on minusta aika käsittämätöntä, jos joku päättäjistä voi oikeasti ajatella, että tähän "ei ole varaa". Miten voisi olla olematta varaa moninkertaisesti kustannuksensa tuottavaan hankkeeseen, varsinkaan aikana, jolloin ainakin valtio saa lainaa käytännössä ilmaiseksi? No, poliitikko kai pystyy tähänkin, osaksi siksi että kansa on ensin aivopesty velkapelottelulla. Pysyvää rakenteellista alijäämää ja kertaluonteista investointia kannattavaan hankkeeseen ei monikaan taida enää osata erottaa tämän vuosikausien pelottelun jälkeen. Voisiko kuitenkin järki voittaa hallitusneuvotteluissa? Ykköstavoitehan piti kaikilla olla lisää työtä ja talouskasvua. Keskustalle vain on iso ongelma, jos se kohdistuu pääkaupunkiseudulle (tai näyttää kohdistuvan, vaikka tuo selvitys muistuttaa laajemmista vaikutuksista), ja kuten yllä todettiin, osin tämä saattaa päteä persujenkin kohdalla.

----------


## j-lu

> Kokoomuksen kaupunkisiipi voi parhaassa tapauksessa saada yhden Helsingin seudun ison liikennehankkeen hallitusohjelmaan, tulevassa hallituksessa vain kokoomuksella on merkittävästi kiinnostusta joukkoliikenteeseen, kun taas perussuomalaisten ja keskustan kannattajista varmaan ainakin 95 % on vannoutuneita autoilijoita ja painotukset sen mukaiset.


Varmasti kokoomus ainakin hallitusneuvotteluissa yrittää esittää joukkoliikennemyönteistä ja pk-seudun puolia pitävää puoluetta, koska se on järkevää neuvotteluasetelmien kannalta. Todellisuudessa kokoomus on lähes samanlainen autopuolue kuin persut ja keskusta, eikä sille ole mikään ongelma myydä puolueen pienen vähemmistön joukkoliikennetavoitteita saadakseen jotain muuta, jotain, josta puolue on yksimielisempi kuin joukkoliikenteestä. 

Puolueista Pisara on erittäin tärkeä vain SDP:lle, eikä heillekään joukkoliikennehankkeena. Nykyisessä taloustilanteessa ei ole kovin realisista, että Pisara muiden voimin etenee. Ei edes vihreiden, joille joukkoliikenne on kyllä tärkeää, mutta jotka puuhastelevat mieluummin sähköbussien ja raitiovaunujen kanssa.

Mitä sitten tuohon Pisaraan yleisesti tulee, niin vaikka Deloitten powerpoint-esitys lähinnä huvittaa, Pisaran kansantaloudelliset hyödyt ovat silti kiistattomat. Se ei vaikuta ainoastaan merkittävästi Helsingin kantakaupunkiin, vaan myös radanvarsiin satojen kilometrien matkalta. Helsinkiin saadaan Töölön ja Kallion verran lisää keskustatoimintojen aluetta ja sen myötä jopa Lahdessa, Hämeenlinnassa ja Karjaalla saakka asuville ihmisille parempia työmahdollisuuksia. Uskallan itse asiassa väittää, että Pisaran hinta tulee takaisin jo tehostuneina työmarkkinoina, puhumattakaan sitten kaavoitushyödyistä ja muista suoremmista vaikutuksista.

----------


## sub

Liikenneviraston kapasiteettiselvitys oli aika kylmää kyytiä Pisaralle. Käytännössä se poisti valtakunnallisuusargumentin siltä kokonaan. Vaikea kuvitella että valtio lähtisi sitä tässä tilanteessa viemään eteenpäin, ainakaan niillä rahoitusosuuksilla joilla on spekuloitu. Uskoisin että Pisaralla olisi edes jonkinnäköiset mahdollisuudet edetä ainoastaan jos Helsinki lupautuisi maksamaan siitä n. 2/3 tai vähintään 50%, josta on tietty periaatteellinen linjaus lähiliikenneratojen kohdalla. Muita pk-seudun kuntia tähän rahoitusosuuteen tuskin on mahdollista saada mukaan, koska kaikilla on hyvin muistissa se miten kustannukset jakaantuivat paikallisesti kuntien kesken Kehäradan kohdalla. Työllisyysargumentti on infrahankkeissa erittäin huono, etenkin jos lähdetään siitä että se on perustelujen kärki. Valtakunnasta puuttuu töitä joka puolelta ja toteutumattomia hankkeita on vaikka kuinka paljon. Ehkä tässä nyt kuitenkin järki voittaa, etenkin kun demarit eivät ole hallituksessa.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Työllisyysargumentti voisi olla kohtuullisen huono, jos kyse olisi vain ja ainoastaan rakentamisen synnyttämistä ja siten väliaikaisista työpaikoista. Näinhän ei tässä tapauksessa ole, vaan syntyy muutakin työtä ja talouskasvua. Toisin kuin jossakin satunnaisessa muuttotappioalueen siltarummussa. Eli toivottavasti tosiaan järki voittaa. Liikenneviraston selvityshän oli suppeudessaan lähinnä rikollinen, niin paljon se aiheutti väärän käsityksen leviämistä. (Osa menee tietysti niiden asiasta kirjoittaneiden toimittajien piikkiin, jotka eivät kertoneet että kaikki olennaiset talousvaikutukset oli jätetty selvityksen ulkopuolelle.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muita pk-seudun kuntia tähän rahoitusosuuteen tuskin on mahdollista saada mukaan, koska kaikilla on hyvin muistissa se miten kustannukset jakaantuivat paikallisesti kuntien kesken Kehäradan kohdalla. Työllisyysargumentti


Juuri tästä syystä olisi olut tärkeä että viime hallitus olisi saanut aikaan päätöksen metropolihallinosta, joka sitoutuu ottamaan vastuuulle isot yli kuntien rajojen vaikuttavat infrahankkeet. Tai että pk-seudun kaupungit olisi yhdistetty vaikka pakolla sitten. Tällaisista isoista hankkeista ei tule koskaan mitään jos jokainen kaupunki erikseen ilmoittaa ettei halua maksaa mitään. Vastikään on Kauniainen esim ilmoittanut etä se ei halua maksaa Espoon kaupunkiradasta juuri mitään, vaikka Kauniaisilla on 2 asemaa radan varella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## baanaintoilija

HSL:n tarkempi selvitys ei tuo radikaalisti uutta tietoa pisarasta. Liikenneviraston kanta on että rapautuva tieverkko on prioriteetti listalla ykkösenä ja sitten vasta muut hankkeet. Hyvä näin.
Pisaran kustannusarviotakin on nyt korotettu jo 1,5 miljardiin. Pisaran ongelma on kalleus ja hyötyjen minimaalisuus suppealla alueella ja myös se että se ei poista Pasilan aseman pullonkauloja eikä vastaa poikittaisen liikenteen tarpeisiin tehokkaasti. Jos ratojen poikittaisliikenne laitettaisiin kuntoon ei Pisaraa tarvittaisi. On järjetöntä pitää kynsin ja hampain kiinni siitä että jokainen juna kulkee Stadiin asti. Uudet asuinalueet ja työpaikkarakentaminen keskittyvät ratojen varsille Kehäradalle ja Espoon kaupunkiradalle, ei pisaran asemien välittömään läheisyyteen. 
Tuonnehan tarvitaan siis kääntöraiteet kehäradalta rantaradalle ja vastaavat pääradalle pohjoiseen. Maksanee kymmenes osan pisarasta ja ratkaissee koko ongelman vuosikymmeniksi eteenpäin. 

Onko Stadin väkilukua ylipäätään pakko kasvattaa prosentin vuosivauhtia, kun infrahankkeiden kustannukset paisuvat moninkertaisesti? Suomessa on tilaa ja kaupunkeja muuallakin asua ja rakentaa ja liikkua; kustannustehokkaasti. Tärkeämpää olisikin panostaa muihin kaupunkeihin ja suurien kaupunkien väliseen sujuvaan joukkoliikenteeseen, jotta kaupunkien välinen elintasokuilu ei kasvaisi järjettömästi. 
On myöskin kyseenalaista että pisara vaikuttaisi suuresti koko Suomen rataverkon asemaseutujen kehitykseen. Kaukojunaliikenne hyötyy välittömästi pisarasta vain sen että siihen ei tule merkittäviä huononnuksia. Kaukojunaliikenteen merkittävät muutokset saadaan aikaiseksi täysin eri hankkeilla, kuten lentoradalla, itäradalla, ELSA:lla sekä Lahti Jyväskylän oikoradalla. Vastakkain asettelu Pisaran ja näiden hankkeiden välillä on mielestäni turhaa, missä on osoitettu että näiden hankkeiden välittömät vaikutukset tukkeuttaisivat Helsingin ratapihan ja että Pisara on välttämätön ennen yhdenkään näiden ratojen toteutusta? Täytyy myös muistaa että nämä osuudet on myös tavaraliikenteelle tarkoitettuja ja tavaraliikenteellähän on huutava pula kapasiteetista radoilla. Jos Kaukojunaliikennettä koko Suomessa olisi haluttu aidosti kehittää pääkaupunkiseudulta käsin olisi kehärata rakennettu siten että siinä olisi osa kaukojunista voinut huristaa Helsingin ohi lahden oikoradalta rantaradalle. Sen sijaan Kehäradalata tungettiin kaikki junat Stadiin. Vähän niinkun naurattaa nää kehäradan mainokset valtakunnan mediassa, missä hehkutetaan valtakunnallista ratayhteyttä lentoasemalle. Totuushan on ettei oikeastaan mikään muutu kaukojunaliikenteen matkustajan näkövinkkelistä. Pakko vaihtaa edelleen välineestä toiseen ja jotta vaihto ei tunnu pitkältä niin aikaa voi käydä kuluttamassa vaihtoaseman kauppakeskuksessa saattaaahan siinä pari junaa mennä ohikin jos oikein innostuu. Varsinaista pikkukuntien maantievarsien veroäyrin kalastelupolitiikkaa koko touhu.

Summasummarum en hiffaa miksi Stadiin pitää kolistella puolityhjillä junilla Pasilasta ja miksi matkustajat pakotetaan vaihtamaan junaa Pasilassa, kun osa junista voisi kääntyä Ilmalassa toiselle radalle matkustajat mukanaan. Nyt kun tungetaan kaikki junat Helsinkiin, niin ihmekkös tuo on että ei mahdu. Järkeä koko touhussa ei ole nimeksikään, kun ei matkustajavirtoja huomioida eikä mietitä sitä että keskusta on jo täyteen rakennettu ja kyllästetty kiskoliikenteellä joka paikassa. Uudet rakennukset tulee muualle ja sinne missä rakennetaan, niin sinne pitäisi se uusi infrakin rakentaa. Tuli Pisara tai ei samat poikittaisliikenteen ongelmat seuraa perästä ja samat ratkaisumallit pisaran korvaajiksi ovat käsillä pisaran jälkeenkin. Ei työmatkalaista kiinnosta huviajelu kantakaupunginalla, se vaihtaa pisran junasta toiseen pasilassa samalla tavalla kuin tähänkin asti. 

Pisara on jälleen hanke jota yritetään jyrätä väkisin läpi ilman kunnollisia vertailuvaihtoehtoja. Tästä syystä on aika helppo kääntää luvut osoittamaan kannattavaksi. Kysymyshän on kuitenkin siitä että mikä tahansa vaihtoehto voidaan kääntää kannattavaksi tuolla alueella koska ennusteen mukaan väkiluku kasvaa 1% vuosivauhtia. Todennäköisesti samat argumentit ja laskelmat osoittaisivat keskustunnelinkin olevan superkannattavan ja kaiken muunkin, ehkä jopa lentoradan. Mutta kun ei ole tarjottu tutkittuja vaihtoehtoja kuin yksi, pisaran rinnalle, joka sekin oli vain näön vuoksi, niin pahahan se on tehdä vertailukelpoista arviota mikä on todellisuudessa järkevää ja mikä ei.

----------


## hmikko

> Onko Stadin väkilukua ylipäätään pakko kasvattaa prosentin vuosivauhtia, kun infrahankkeiden kustannukset paisuvat moninkertaisesti? Suomessa on tilaa ja kaupunkeja muuallakin asua ja rakentaa ja liikkua; kustannustehokkaasti. Tärkeämpää olisikin panostaa muihin kaupunkeihin ja suurien kaupunkien väliseen sujuvaan joukkoliikenteeseen, jotta kaupunkien välinen elintasokuilu ei kasvaisi järjettömästi.


Taantuvaksi välillä väittetty Turku on kasvanut viime vuodet tuota prosentin vauhtia, Tampere ja pääkaupunkiseutu selvästi nopeammin. Helsinki voi tietysti lakata kaavoittamasta uusia asuntoja rajojensa sisälle, mutta se ei pysäyttäne työpaikkojen ja taloudellisen toiminnan keskittymistä, joka on maailmanlaajuinen ilmiö. Uudet asukkaat menisivät sitten naapurikuntiin, mikä ei ole liikenteen kannalta ainakaan helpompi vaihtoehto.

Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että valtion tasolla olisi pitänyt jo aikaa sitten tajuta panostaa muihin suurin kaupunkeihin. Virastojen hajasijoittaminen jonnekin Kiihtelysvaaraan on älytöntä. Ne toimet olisi pitänyt kohdistaa Tampereelle ja Turkuun, joihin voisi saada jopa jokusen virkamiehen muuttamaan Helsingistä. Soininvaara on tästä kirjoittanut blogissaan joskus. Kepulandia vaan on semmoinen, että se pitää pitää kokonaan asuttuna, maksoi mitä maksoi, ja sieltä katsoen kakkostason kaupungit ovat jo valmiiksi tarpeeksi suuria.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinki voi tietysti lakata kaavoittamasta uusia asuntoja rajojensa sisälle, mutta se ei pysäyttäne työpaikkojen ja taloudellisen toiminnan keskittymistä, joka on maailmanlaajuinen ilmiö. Uudet asukkaat menisivät sitten naapurikuntiin, mikä ei ole liikenteen kannalta ainakaan helpompi vaihtoehto.


Tämä on minusta ydinasia, joka tulisi ymmärtää, myös HSL:ssä, joka kalvosarjan on tuottanut.

HSL:n kalvosarjassa ovat syyt ja seuraukset sekaisin. Radanrakentaminen ei tuota asuntoja, mutta asuntotuotanto voi aiheuttaa tarpeen rakentaa rata.

Esimerkit: Martinlaakson rata ja Kehärata/Marjarata. Haluttiin tehdä uusia lähiöitä, ja niiden liikennevälineeksi tehtiin rata. Löytyy myös esimerkit toisinpäin: Länsiväylän varsi on seudun nopeimmin kehittynyt alue, ja kehitys on tapahtunut ilman rataa. Kaupungin toisella puolella metro on ollut toiminnassa saman ajan, yli 30 vuotta, mutta Itä-Helsinki ei ole siitä juuri muuttunut. Vuosaaren eteläosaa ja Länsimäkeä lukuun ottamatta siellä on samat lähiöt kuin ennen metroa.

HSL:n kalvoissa kuvailtu asuntorakentaminen ei ole millään lailla seuraus Pisarasta. Eikä myöskään kaavoituksesta. Asuntoja rakennetaan kysynnän mukaan. Kysyntä muodostuu väestön kasvusta. Ja väestönkasvun syyt ovat aivan muut kuin tunneli Helsingin ydinkeskustan alla.

HSL:n kalvot siis kuvailevat Helsingin seudun kasvun vaikutuksia, eivät Pisaran vaikutuksia.

Helsingin kasvua voidaan kyllä jarruttaa Pisaralla. On aivan selvä, että jos valtio lainaa ja käyttää miljardin Pisaraan, mihinkään muuhun liikennejärjestelmän kehittämiseen ei rahaa enää järjesty. Silloin voidaan vetää henkselit uuden yleiskaavan ja bulevardisoinnin päälle. Niiden sijaan seudun hajaantuminen kehyskuntiin jatkuu. Varmaankin kerrostalot Kehäradan metsissä menevät paremmin kaupaksi. Mutta siitä huolimatta Vantaa ei ole kiinnostunut Pisaran maksamisesta.

Työllisyyskin on hieman erikoinen argumentti. LiVi:n mukaan (LiVi 11.2012) Pisara työllistää 2240 henkilötyövuotta. Työllisyysargumentin kanssa kysymys kuuluu, millä tavoin miljardi euroa työllistää eniten. Sillä jos yhteiskunnassa on miljardi euroa rahaa käytettäväksi, se käytetään johonkin muuhun, joka myös työllistää, jos miljardia ei käytetä Pisaraan. Vertailuksi voi ottaa Tampereen raitiotien. Se työllistää 2400 htv. Mutta maksaa vain 1/4 Pisarasta. Karkeasti ottaen, valtio voisi maksaa kokonaan Tampereen ja Turun raitiotiet sekä Jokerin, saada yli 3-kertaisen työllistämisvaikutuksen ja silti päästä halvemmalla kuin tekemällä Pisaran. Todellinen tilanne kuitenkin on, ettei ratikoihin edes vaadita 100 %:n valtiontukea, joten valtiolle ratikat ovat huomattavasti enemmän parempia työllistämishankkeita kuin vain 4 kertaa Pisaraa parempia.

Mutta totuushan on, ettei valtiolla ole joutavaa miljardia. Jos Pisara tehtäisiin, valtio ja kunnat ottaisivat miljardin lainaa ulkomailta. Se taas ei sovi siihen kuvioon, jolla tähdätään ulkomaisen velkaantumisen vähenemiseen.

Ja kun on tarve tervehdyttää talous sellaiseksi, että kansakunta pysyy hengissä omillaan eikä ulkomaisella lainarahalla (rahan hinnasta riippumatta), pitää tehdä asioita, jotka alentavat elämisen kustannuksia ja erityisesti ulkomaille valuvaa rahavirtaa. Tällöin tullaan yhteiskuntataloudelliseen kannattavuuteen.

Pisara on yhteiskuntataloudellisesti tappiollinen, koska se ei alenna joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia eikä edes lisää saavutettavuutta missään järkevässä suhteessa kustannuksiinsa. Seudun väestönkasvu ei ehkä koskaan tee Pisaraa tässä mielessä kannattavaksi, sillä vaikka väestö ratavarsilla kasvaisikin, Helsingin kantakaupunki ei kasva. Siten matkojen määrä muualta junalla kantakaupunkiin ei ehkä koskaa tule niin suureksi, että marginaalinen Pisara-asemien ympäristön saavutettavuuden määrä nousisi tunnelin rakentamis- ja käyttökustannusten tasolle.

Helsingin bulevardisointi, Raidejokeri ja muiden kaupunkien raitiotiet ovat täysin eri asia. Ne alentavan liikenteen kustannuksia ja lisäävät saavutettavuutta. Ne tukevat kaupunkirakenteen eheytymistä ja vähentävät hajautumista. Ne alentavat ihmisten elinkustannuksia ja helpottavat elämää. Ne tervehdyttävät tällä tavoin talouden rakenteita siihen suuntaan, että tulemme toimeen omillamme, emme lainaamalla muilta.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Onko Stadin väkilukua ylipäätään pakko kasvattaa prosentin vuosivauhtia, kun infrahankkeiden kustannukset paisuvat moninkertaisesti? Suomessa on tilaa ja kaupunkeja muuallakin asua ja rakentaa ja liikkua; kustannustehokkaasti. Tärkeämpää olisikin panostaa muihin kaupunkeihin ja suurien kaupunkien väliseen sujuvaan joukkoliikenteeseen, jotta kaupunkien välinen elintasokuilu ei kasvaisi järjettömästi.


Helsingissä on riittävästi infraa kasvaa hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Sujuva liikenne ei ole kaupungin elinehto, vaan usein jopa kaupungistumisen este: sujuva liikenne vaatii paljon tilaa, jota ei sitten voida käyttää kaupungistumiseen. Tähänhän se bulevardointi perustuu.

Muutenkin pitkäjänteisessä kehityksessä sopisi olevan vähemmän infraa per capita. Tehdään samalla määrällä infraa enemmän muuttamalla sitä nykyisiin tarpeisiin sopivaksi, ei rakentamalla kokonaan uutta väylää rinnalle. Tehostaminen on infrassakin järkevä kehityssuunta.

----------


## hmikko

> HSL:n kalvoissa kuvailtu asuntorakentaminen ei ole millään lailla seuraus Pisarasta. Eikä myöskään kaavoituksesta. Asuntoja rakennetaan kysynnän mukaan. Kysyntä muodostuu väestön kasvusta.


Siltä osin eri mieltä, että Helsingin rajojen sisällä rakennetaan kohtuullisen ajan kuluessa käytännössä kaikki mitä kaavoitetaan, eli siinä mielessä kaavoittaminen kyllä määrää rakentamisen määrän, usein tietysti monen vuoden viivellä. Mutu-pohjalta viive näyttää aika usein johtuvan rakennusliikkeiden voiton maksimoinnista (suunnitellaan jotain niin kallista, että se ei lähde rakentumaan ennen kuin tulee nousukausi tai suunnitelmia on reivattu kohtuullisemmiksi ja asuntoja pienemmiksi). Suuressa määrin rakentamatta on ilmeisesti jäänyt vain vanhoille omakotitalotonteille kaavoitettu oikeus lisärakentamiseen. Soininvaaraan jälleen viitaten, Helsingin asukasluku suunnitellaan, ei ennusteta. Naapurikunnissa on sitten jo semmoisia paikkoja, joita ei saa helposti kaupaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siltä osin eri mieltä, että Helsingin rajojen sisällä rakennetaan kohtuullisen ajan kuluessa käytännössä kaikki mitä kaavoitetaan, eli siinä mielessä kaavoittaminen kyllä määrää rakentamisen määrän, usein tietysti monen vuoden viivellä.


Emme taida olla eri mieltä.  :Smile:  Minä ja HSL:n raportti ajattelevat kokonaisuutta, ei ainoastaan Helsingin hallinnollista aluetta.

Mutta rakennusteollisuus on itse kertonut, että talotyömaa lähtee liikkeelle vasta sitten, kun 70 % on myyty. Ja Helsingissä on jopa vuosikymmeniä jouten seisseitä tontteja. Herttoniemenratakin rakennettiin aikanaan kaupungin toimesta, kun gryndereitä ei kiinnostanut. Eikä kiinnostuksen syy ollut kysynnän puute, vaan rakentajille liian halpa hintataso. Nykyajan joutomaita ovat Kalasatama ja Kruunuvuorenranta. Ei luulisi pysyvän rakentamattomina kumpikaan, jos ongelma on vain ja ainoastaan valmiiksi kaavoitettu maa.

Mutta kokonaisuutena Helsingin tilanne on juuri kuten Soininvaaraa olet lainannut, koska tännehän olisi tunkua, mutta maata ei yksinkertaisesti riitä loputtomiin. Ja lisäkerrosalaa ei tehdä purkamalla eikä tiivistämällä, kuten oli tapana aina 1980-luvulle saakka myös kantakaupungissa.

Bulevardisointi on Helsingin potentiaali. Mutta Pisaralla se voidaan hyvin tuhota. Pisara on siinä varmaankin autopuolueen mieleen: Tehdään mieluummin Pisara ja rakennetaan ne bulevardisoinnin kodit jonnekin 2030 kilometrin päähän Kaivokadusta.

Toisaalta taas, jos rakennusteollisuus ymmärtäisi oman etunsa ja katsoisi napaansa pidemmälle, sen nimenomaan kannattaisi vastustaa Pisaraa. Sillä tekeehän rakentaja jokaisesta asuntoneliöstä paremman tilin bulevardien varrella kuin jossain Korsossa tai Kirkkonummella. Siinä voisi jopa päteä Loukon sääntö käänteisesti: Jokainen Pisaraan pantu euro syö 5 euroa bulevardien rakentamisesta.

Samasta syystä ihmettelen myös Helsingin johdon ja eräiden helsinkiläisten poliitikkojen kantaa. Ainoa selitys lienee siinä, että ollaan ahneesti kahmimassa kaikki mahdollinen, mikä vaan voitaisiin saada, välittämättä yhtään siitä, mitä tapahtuu sen jälkeen. Karkeasti sanottuna kysymys on: Otatko 8 km:n tunnelin nyt vai 80 km raitioteitä bulevardeille muutaman vuoden päästä?

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Nykyajan joutomaita ovat Kalasatama ja Kruunuvuorenranta. Ei luulisi pysyvän rakentamattomina kumpikaan, jos ongelma on vain ja ainoastaan valmiiksi kaavoitettu maa.


Tämä menee jo kauas aiheesta, mutta vissiin nuo alueet eivät itse asiassa ole olleet kovin kauaa tyhjinä kaavojen voimaan tulon jälkeen. Asemaakaavat vaat tulevat pätkittäin ja hitaasti, ja kaupunkikaan ei ilmeisesti halua laittaa maanrakennustöihin määräänsä enempää rahaa kerralla.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta kokonaisuutena Helsingin tilanne on juuri kuten Soininvaaraa olet lainannut, koska tännehän olisi tunkua, mutta maata ei yksinkertaisesti riitä loputtomiin. Ja lisäkerrosalaa ei tehdä purkamalla eikä tiivistämällä, kuten oli tapana aina 1980-luvulle saakka myös kantakaupungissa.


Nyt kyllä kannattaisi panosta ei vaan lisäalueiden kaavoitukseen, vaan myös rakennusten korottamiseen sekä alitehokkaiden alueiden uudelleenrakentamiseen.  Tuo tarkoittaa myös kaavoissa olevien suojelumerkintöjen merkittävää vähentämistä.

Paljon kerrosalaa on saatavissa esimerkiksi korottamalla 3-4 kerroksisia taloja esimerkiksi Ruskeasuolla, Oulunkylässä ja Lauttasaaressa sekä samalla tiivistämällä rakennustapaa. Myös selvästi alitehokkaat alueet pitäisi uudelleenkaavoittaa, esimerkiksi Länsi-Käpylän omakotitaloalue, jolla nyt ei ole paljonkaan suojeluarvoa, kannattaisi purkaa ja rakentaa alueelle kantakaupungin laajennusta.  (Varsinainen Puu-Käpylä ja Puu-Vallila riittävät noilla nurkilla rakennussuojelualueiksi, jotain kannattaa suojella, mutta kaikkea ei pidä kaupungissa suojella.)

Toki täydennysrakentaminen nykyisille tonteille vaatii myös asunto-osakeyhtiölain päivittämistä sekä tapaa antaa vuokratonteilla oleville yhtiöille intressi täydennysrakentaa. Nykyään uudisrakentaminen on hyvin vaikeaa, kun usein yksi vastustaja riittää torppaamaan hankkeen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bulevardisointi on Helsingin potentiaali. Mutta Pisaralla se voidaan hyvin tuhota. Pisara on siinä varmaankin autopuolueen mieleen: Tehdään mieluummin Pisara ja rakennetaan ne bulevardisoinnin kodit jonnekin 2030 kilometrin päähän Kaivokadusta.
> 
> Toisaalta taas, jos rakennusteollisuus ymmärtäisi oman etunsa ja katsoisi napaansa pidemmälle, sen nimenomaan kannattaisi vastustaa Pisaraa. Sillä tekeehän rakentaja jokaisesta asuntoneliöstä paremman tilin bulevardien varrella kuin jossain Korsossa tai Kirkkonummella. Siinä voisi jopa päteä Loukon sääntö käänteisesti: Jokainen Pisaraan pantu euro syö 5 euroa bulevardien rakentamisesta.
> 
> Samasta syystä ihmettelen myös Helsingin johdon ja eräiden helsinkiläisten poliitikkojen kantaa. Ainoa selitys lienee siinä, että ollaan ahneesti kahmimassa kaikki mahdollinen, mikä vaan voitaisiin saada, välittämättä yhtään siitä, mitä tapahtuu sen jälkeen. Karkeasti sanottuna kysymys on: Otatko 8 km:n tunnelin nyt vai 80 km raitioteitä bulevardeille muutaman vuoden päästä?


Helsingin ei tarvitse rakentaa mitään bulevardeja. Sillä on ne jo. Kilometrikaupalla huonosti vetäviä katuja keskustasta ulospäin aina kehäykköselle asti jossa kukaan ei viihdy liikennevaloissa seisomassa, ja kaikkein vähiten bussissa tai raitiovaunussa istuvat. Se on Helsingin oma asia haluaako se rakentaa bulevardipätkien latvoille asuntoja nykyisten metsien sijaan. Monet helsinkiläiset ovat ilmoittaneet etttä niiden varrelle ei pitäisi rakentaa. 

Ainoat paikat lisätä merkittävästi asuntoja on kehäykkösen ulkopuolella. Ja siellä asuu jo nyt n puolet pk-seudun asukkaista. Ja ratojen varsilla kaiken lisäksi, kas kun olemme idiootteja Björn Wahlrosia siteeraakseni kun emme ole ostaneet asuntoa kantakaupungista jossa hinnannousu olisi ollut moninkertainen tai Westend-Nuottaniemi-linjalta. Joka tapauksessa Pisara olisi pitänyt rakentaa jo 20 vuotta sitten, koska me junia säännöllisesti käyttävät jotka tuomme rahaa Helsinkiin kulutusen ja työnteon muodossa olemme ansaineet parempaa palvelua.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Ei moottoritiellä tai Pisara-radalla viihdytä, vaikka liikenne olisi kuinka sujuvaa. Sieltä halutaan mahdollisimman nopeasti pois. Mitä pidempi matka, sitä enemmän poispääsy korventaa. Liikenne jossa ihminen viihtyy on nimeltään huvipuisto.

Helsingissä ei muutenkaan ole pulaa asunnoista jotka ovat kaukana Helsingistä. Niiden merkittävä lisäys ei vaikuta lähellä olevien asuntojen pulaan ja kohtuuttoman korkeisiin hintoihin. Ohjaamalla ihmiset tyytymään kauempana asumiseen saavutetaan kuitenkin pidemmät ruuhkaisemmat matkat ja liikenteestä poispääsy korventaa ennennäkemättömän kovaa.

Kaupunki hyötyy ja toimii paremmin omista asukkaistaan, joiden kulutus ja verot jäävät kaupunkiin. Vierailijat eivät tuo kaupunkiin juuri mitään, eivätkä siten ansaitse juuri mitään. Yhden uuden asukkaan tieltä kannattaa pääsääntöisesti lakaista yksi vierailija pois. Suhdeluku voi tietenkin olla paljon jyrkempikin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei moottoritiellä tai Pisara-radalla viihdytä, vaikka liikenne olisi kuinka sujuvaa. Sieltä halutaan mahdollisimman nopeasti pois. Mitä pidempi matka, sitä enemmän poispääsy korventaa. Liikenne jossa ihminen viihtyy on nimeltään huvipuisto.


Ne jotka tykkäävät hitaasta liikenteestä voivat jatkossakin matkusta kaikki matkansa raitiovaunullaa tai bussilla. Kannattaa valita linja joka ajaa ja kiemurtelee mahdollisimman pitkän reitin.




> Helsingissä ei muutenkaan ole pulaa asunnoista jotka ovat kaukana Helsingistä. Niiden merkittävä lisäys ei vaikuta lähellä olevien asuntojen pulaan ja kohtuuttoman korkeisiin hintoihin. Ohjaamalla ihmiset tyytymään kauempana asumiseen saavutetaan kuitenkin pidemmät ruuhkaisemmat matkat ja liikenteestä poispääsy korventaa ennennäkemättömän kovaa.


Riippuu miten sen kaukaisuuden mittaa. Mulle asunto alle puolen tunnin junamatkan pääsä on lähempänä kuin kolmen vartin raitiovaunumatkan päässä.



> Kaupunki hyötyy ja toimii paremmin omista asukkaistaan, joiden kulutus ja verot jäävät kaupunkiin. Vierailijat eivät tuo kaupunkiin juuri mitään, eivätkä siten ansaitse juuri mitään. Yhden uuden asukkaan tieltä kannattaa pääsääntöisesti lakaista yksi vierailija pois. Suhdeluku voi tietenkin olla paljon jyrkempikin.


Tuollainen ajattelu kuuluu keskiaikaan, jolloin kaupungissa asuminen ja kaupankäyniti ja huveista nauttiminen oli sallittua vai omille asukkaille eli  porvareille ja heidän palvelusväelleen, mutta sellaiset lainalaisuudet eivät enää toimi. Me elämme globaalissa maailmassa ja Helsingin keskustalle löytyy koko ajan haastajia joka ilmansuunnassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Ne jotka tykkäävät hitaasta liikenteestä voivat jatkossakin matkusta kaikki matkansa raitiovaunullaa tai bussilla. Kannattaa valita linja joka ajaa ja kiemurtelee mahdollisimman pitkän reitin.


Ei siellä ratikassakaan ihmiset viihdy. Yhtä lailla haluavat mahdollisimman nopeasti perille kuin muuallakin.

Hidasta liikennettä on yleensä tarjolla siellä, missä määränpäätkin ovat lähempänä. Jos määränpäiden välillä on enemmän ilmaa, tarvitaan nopeampi kulkuväline.




> Riippuu miten sen kaukaisuuden mittaa. Mulle asunto alle puolen tunnin junamatkan pääsä on lähempänä kuin kolmen vartin raitiovaunumatkan päässä.


Helsingissä ei voi matkustaa kolmea varttia ratikalla. Ehkä vaihtojen kanssa. 




> Tuollainen ajattelu kuuluu keskiaikaan, jolloin kaupungissa asuminen ja kaupankäyniti ja huveista nauttiminen oli sallittua vai omille asukkaille eli  porvareille ja heidän palvelusväelleen, mutta sellaiset lainalaisuudet eivät enää toimi. Me elämme globaalissa maailmassa ja Helsingin keskustalle löytyy koko ajan haastajia joka ilmansuunnassa.


Kaupunkiin saa tietysti tulla vierailemaan. Vieraalla on vain vähemmän rahaa kuin kaupunkilaisella, sillä hän kuluttaa valtaosan rahoistaan kotikunnassaan. Vieras myös käyttää kaupungissa vähemmän aikaa kuin kaupunkilainen, joten vierailun ajalta pitää saada koko vuorokauden tuotto. 

Globaalissa kilpailussa ei ole varaa keskittyä vääriin valintoihin. Vieraiden vokotteluun keskittyminen on äärimmäisen väärä valinta. Vahva Helsingin keskusta rakennetaan rakentamalla vahva Helsingin keskusta, ei vahva Espoo.

----------


## petteri

> Kaupunki hyötyy ja toimii paremmin omista asukkaistaan, joiden kulutus ja verot jäävät kaupunkiin. Vierailijat eivät tuo kaupunkiin juuri mitään, eivätkä siten ansaitse juuri mitään. Yhden uuden asukkaan tieltä kannattaa pääsääntöisesti lakaista yksi vierailija pois. Suhdeluku voi tietenkin olla paljon jyrkempikin.





> Kaupunkiin saa tietysti tulla vierailemaan. Vieraalla on vain vähemmän rahaa kuin kaupunkilaisella, sillä hän kuluttaa valtaosan rahoistaan kotikunnassaan. Vieras myös käyttää kaupungissa vähemmän aikaa kuin kaupunkilainen, joten vierailun ajalta pitää saada koko vuorokauden tuotto. 
> 
> Globaalissa kilpailussa ei ole varaa keskittyä vääriin valintoihin. Vieraiden vokotteluun keskittyminen on äärimmäisen väärä valinta. Vahva Helsingin keskusta rakennetaan rakentamalla vahva Helsingin keskusta, ei vahva Espoo.


Tämä on erittäin nurkkakuntaista ajattelua, joka muistuttaa laajakatseisuudeltaan ja moniarvoisuudeltaan perussuomalaisuuden äärilaitaa tai suvaitsemattomien kyläyhteisöjen arvomaailmaa, vain fanatismin iskulauseet ovat erilaiset.

On kapeamielistä nimbyilyä paloitella kaupunki-aluetta täysin keinotekoisten kuntarajojen mukaan. Kaupungin keskeisten alueiden kehittämisessä on syytä ottaa huomioon niin Kontulan kuin Tapiolan, niin Kallion kuin Tikkurilan ja niin Haagan kuin Punavuorenkin tarpeet. Jos haluaa elää umpiossa, suosittelen muuttamista erakoksi jonnekin haja-asutusalueille mahdollisimman kauas muista ihmisistä, siellä eivät vierailijat häiritse eikä moniarvoisuus hypi silmille.

----------


## hylje

Uskomatonta tekstiä. Mitä nurkkakuntaista on siinä, että kaupunki (kaupunginosa) haluaa että mahdollisimman moni ihminen muuttaisi sinne? Se on äärimmäisen YIMBY, siis se nimbyilyn täysi vastakohta. Huonokin asukas kun on parempi kuin hyvä vieras, ja niitä kannattaa haalia mahdollisimman monta, mahdollisimman tuottaviksi yhteisön jäseniksi. Umpio on ikioma keksintösi, petteri.

Keskeisetkin alueet ovat olemassa ennen kaikkea itseään varten. Muiden tarpeet ovat toissijaisia, ja niitä kannattaa täyttää vain molemminpuolisen hyödyn takia. Yksisuuntainen hyöty on epätervettä.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Kaupunki hyötyy ja toimii paremmin omista asukkaistaan, joiden kulutus ja verot jäävät kaupunkiin. Vierailijat eivät tuo kaupunkiin juuri mitään, eivätkä siten ansaitse juuri mitään. Yhden uuden asukkaan tieltä kannattaa pääsääntöisesti lakaista yksi vierailija pois. Suhdeluku voi tietenkin olla paljon jyrkempikin.


Vierailijat eivät tuo kaupunkiin mitään? Minusta tuntuu että suurissa turistikohteissa tästä saatetaan olla kovinkin eri mieltä. Sitäpaitsi, kaikki helsinkiläiset eivät käy töissä helsingissä. Ovatko hekin vieraita jossain muualla?




> Kaupunkiin saa tietysti tulla vierailemaan. Vieraalla on vain vähemmän rahaa kuin kaupunkilaisella, sillä hän kuluttaa valtaosan rahoistaan kotikunnassaan. Vieras myös käyttää kaupungissa vähemmän aikaa kuin kaupunkilainen, joten vierailun ajalta pitää saada koko vuorokauden tuotto. 
> 
> Globaalissa kilpailussa ei ole varaa keskittyä vääriin valintoihin. Vieraiden vokotteluun keskittyminen on äärimmäisen väärä valinta. Vahva Helsingin keskusta rakennetaan rakentamalla vahva Helsingin keskusta, ei vahva Espoo.


Ehkä olisi hyvä määritellä kuka on vieras. Kehyskunnista Helsingin kantakaupunkiin töihin autoileva, vai joku joka käy helsingissä ehkä muutaman kerran eläissään työmatkan puitteissa?
Ei ole myöskään mitenkään selvää että kaupungin asukkaat "tuottaisivat" mitenkään enemmän kuin vieraat. Ehkä jokin väitettäsi tukeva todistusaineisto olisi hyödyksi.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vierailijat eivät tuo kaupunkiin mitään?


Turismi on eri asia kuin päivittäinen sukkulointi. Helsingille on kustannuksia ja haittoja siitä, että muiden kuntien asukkaat tulevat autoinensa täyttämään kaupungin kadut, joista eivät maksa mitään, kun verot maksetaan asuinkuntaan. Tästä syystä seudun joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia sentään tasataan siten, että muut kunnat maksavat siitä, kun niiden asukkaat käyttävät joukkoliikennettä toisen kunnan alueella.

Vieraskuntalaiset tuskin tuottavat työpaikkakuntansa liike-elämällekään juuri mitään. Syömässä käydään työpaikkaruokalassa ja kaupassa viikonloppuisin kotipaikkaa lähimmässä supermarketissa. Nimenomaan autoilijoiden kohdalla tilanne on näin. Joukkoliikenteellä työssä käyvien on helpompi asioida kaupoissa Helsingissä, koska jalankulkijan ei tarvitse etsiä ja maksaa pysäköintipaikkaa päästäkseen kauppaan.

Jos työpaikan kotikunta on Helsinki, ulkokuntalaisten työntekijöiden yritykselle tuottamaa voittoa toki verotetaan Helsinkiin. Mutta Helsingin itsensä kannalta olisi edullisempaa, että työntekijät myös asuisivat Helsingissä ja maksaisivat tuloveronsakin Helsinkiin. Ja jos työntekijät asuisivat Helsingissä, Helsingillä olisi ainakin teoriassa mahdollisuus tarjota yhteiskuntataloudellisesti edullisempaa joukkoliikennettä kulkemiseen kuin autoilua. Tässä ei ole kyse siitä, etteikö Helsinki HSL:n kautta voisi yrittää vaikuttaa myös muiden kuntien joukkoliikenteen tarjontaan. Mutta haja-asutuksessa joukkoliikenne ei ole kilpailukykyista palvelutasoltaan ja maksaa lisäksi paljon.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos työpaikan kotikunta on Helsinki, ulkokuntalaisten työntekijöiden yritykselle tuottamaa voittoa toki verotetaan Helsinkiin. Mutta Helsingin itsensä kannalta olisi edullisempaa, että työntekijät myös asuisivat Helsingissä ja maksaisivat tuloveronsakin Helsinkiin. Ja jos työntekijät asuisivat Helsingissä, Helsingillä olisi ainakin teoriassa mahdollisuus tarjota yhteiskuntataloudellisesti edullisempaa joukkoliikennettä kulkemiseen kuin autoilua. Tässä ei ole kyse siitä, etteikö Helsinki HSL:n kautta voisi yrittää vaikuttaa myös muiden kuntien joukkoliikenteen tarjontaan. Mutta haja-asutuksessa joukkoliikenne ei ole kilpailukykyista palvelutasoltaan ja maksaa lisäksi paljon.


Alkaako haja-asutus heti Helsingin rajojen ulkopuolella? Ehkä itään mentäessä kyllä, mutta ei länteen ja pohjoiseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Ehkä olisi hyvä määritellä kuka on vieras. Kehyskunnista Helsingin kantakaupunkiin töihin autoileva, vai joku joka käy helsingissä ehkä muutaman kerran eläissään työmatkan puitteissa?


Ihminen joka ei asu samalla alueella tai kunnassa.

He tuovat toki mukanaan rahaa ja työntekoa, mutta asukas tuo paljon enemmän: asukas käyttää aikansa ja kuluttaa rahansa paikalliseen talouteen. Siksi asukkaita kannattaa haalia, vaikka se haittaisi vierailijoita. Eli taloja kannattaa rakentaa vaikka liikenne hidastuisi. Taloja kannattaa rakentaa, vaikka liikenne olisi jo valmiiksi hidasta. Liikennettä voi nopeuttaa ja parantaa sitten kun se on parempi investointi kuin talot.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin ei tarvitse rakentaa mitään bulevardeja. Sillä on ne jo. Kilometrikaupalla huonosti vetäviä katuja keskustasta ulospäin aina kehäykköselle asti jossa kukaan ei viihdy liikennevaloissa seisomassa, ja kaikkein vähiten bussissa tai raitiovaunussa istuvat. Se on Helsingin oma asia haluaako se rakentaa bulevardipätkien latvoille asuntoja nykyisten metsien sijaan.


Niin. Siitä taitaa olla muutama kuukausi, kun toit tämän viimeksi esille. Se meni jotenkin niin, että Mansku on ihan kamala eikä kukaan halua asua sen varrella. Vastasin siihen suunnilleen niin, että varmaan siksi ne Manskun asunnot maksaa 6500 e/m2 ja Espoon lähiöt 2500 e/m2. Kai se on mahdotonta saada Sinua ja monia muitakin hyväksymään ja suvaitsemaan se, että meitä ihmisiä on niin kovin monenlaisia. Yhden onnela on omakotitalo kehyskunnassa, toisen tilava kerrostaloasunto lähiössä. Mutta niitä, joiden onnela on kerrostaloasunto, vähän ahtaampikin, kantakaupungissa, on silti paljon. Niin paljon, että omakotitaloja ja lähiöasuntoja on vaikea saada kaupaksi, mutta kantakaupungin asuntojen hinnat ovat pilvissä. Tilanne on pikkuisen muuttunut vuosikymmenten varrella.

Minusta on ihan OK, että joku ei tahdo asua kaupunkibulevardin taikka nykyisen Manskun varrella. Mutta se ei ole OK, että hän yrittää estää muita asumasta niin.

Bulevardisoinnin idea taitaa myös mennä tässä vähän ohi. Kas kun ongelma on se, että nykyisten "bulevardien" latvoille ei voi rakentaa asuntoja, koska liikennealueet ja melualueet ovat niin suuria, ettei ole tilaa rakentaa. Mutta laskemalla nopeusrajoitus ja tekemällä katumaista ympäristöä saadaan asutettua muistaakseni 100 000 asukasta. Ihan vaan tekemällä sitä samaa kuin Mäkelänkatu nyt on Uintikeskukselle asti. Ja kuten sanottu, jos se Mäkelänkatu on kamala paikka jonkun mielestä, niin hänen ei tarvitse muuttaa sinne asumaan. Aika monelle nekin asunnot kuitenkin ovat hyvä koti.

Jos sitten keravalaista harmittaa se, että Helsinki tekee Lahden moottoritiestä hitaamman kadun, niin keravalainen on hyvä ja kaivaa motaritunnelin sinne kadun alle ja maksaa laskun.




> Monet helsinkiläiset ovat ilmoittaneet etttä niiden varrelle ei pitäisi rakentaa.


Tämä jos kelpaisi perusteluksi, niin mitään ei rakennettaisi koskaan minnekään. Ainahan sitä vastustetaan, kun se puliukkojen ryteikkö häviää "viimeisenä viheralueena" kerrostalon tieltä.




> Alkaako haja-asutus heti Helsingin rajojen ulkopuolella?


En nyt pistä sanoja Anteron suuhun. Hän korjatkoon ja vastatkoon omasta puolestaan. Mutta joukkoliikenteen järjestämismielessä suomalaisetmetsälähiöt pussinperäkatuineen ovat kyllä minusta haja-asutusaluetta vaikkei sentään mitään Klaukkalaa. Näkeehän sen Höselin bussikartastakin. Kun sitä väkeä nyt vaan kerta kaikkiaan ei ole tarpeeksi, eikä katuyhteydetkään tue järkevää joukkoliikennereittiä, niin lopputulos on sitä kamalaa ja sekavaa linjastospagettia, jonka lopputuloksena kaikki kynnelle kykenevät kulkevat autolla ja siihen bussikyytiin astuvat köyhät, kipeät ja alaikäiset. Tai no, niilläkin on mauto.

Riippuu tietysti siitä, mitä kukakin pitää hyvänä joukkoliikenteenä, mutta jos Espoon keskuksesta työpaikalle Pitäjänmäelle pääsee autolla 15 minuutissa ja junalla matka vie 50 minuuttia, niin kyllä siinä saa olla aatteen paloa aika reippaasti, jos aikoo vapaaehtoisesti mennä junalla ja käyttää päivittäin 70 ylimääräistä minuuttia siihen. Ja nyt puhutaan vielä matkasta, johon ei tarvita sitä bussispagettia, koska ollaan "hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksen varrella" eli muutaman sadan metrin kävelymatkan päässä junasta. Voin vain kuvitella, kuinka kauan kestää työmatka sanotaan nyt vaikkapa Leinelästä Koskelaan eli tuoreesta kerrostalolähiöstä (vielä ilman junayhteyttä) kantakaupungin reuna-alueen kohtuulliselle työpaikka-alueelle. Sääliksi käy sitä sairaanhoitajaa, joka tuon joutuu "Euroopan parhaalla joukkoliikenteellä" kulkemaan.

Se vaan on niin, että metsälähiötehokkuudella ei saada aikaan kunnollista joukkoliikennettä. Siinä ei myöskään paljon auta se, että parin lähiön ja niitä yhdistävien peltojen alle kaivetaan tunneli, ja sitten kuskataan naapurilähiöistä porukka kävelemään kauppakeskuksen läpi metroasemalle. Sorry.

Joukkoliikenne on hyvää oikeastaan vain sillä alueella, joka rajoittuu pohjoisessa suurin piirtein Tullinpuomiin ja Paavalin kirkkoon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Riippuu tietysti siitä, mitä kukakin pitää hyvänä joukkoliikenteenä, mutta jos Espoon keskuksesta työpaikalle Pitäjänmäelle pääsee autolla 15 minuutissa ja junalla matka vie 50 minuuttia, niin kyllä siinä saa olla aatteen paloa aika reippaasti, jos aikoo vapaaehtoisesti mennä junalla ja käyttää päivittäin 70 ylimääräistä minuuttia siihen. Ja nyt puhutaan vielä matkasta, johon ei tarvita sitä bussispagettia, koska ollaan "hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksen varrella" eli muutaman sadan metrin kävelymatkan päässä junasta.


Esimerkkisi taisi olla tarkoitettukin fiktiiviseksi? Junallahan Espoon keskus - Pitäjänmäki taittuu ruuhka-aikaan 21 - 27 minuutissa riippuen siitä, millainen vaihto Leppävaaraan sattuu. Jos kävelymatkaa on molemmissa päissä se muutama sata metriä, tulee kävelyistä max 10 min lisää. Google antaa autolla vastaavan välin ajoajaksi 17 min, mutta Turunväylän ruuhkissa työmatka-aikaan siihen voi lisätä ainakin 5 min lisää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Esimerkkisi taisi olla tarkoitettukin fiktiiviseksi? Junallahan Espoon keskus - Pitäjänmäki taittuu ruuhka-aikaan 21 - 27 minuutissa riippuen siitä, millainen vaihto Leppävaaraan sattuu. Jos kävelymatkaa on molemmissa päissä se muutama sata metriä, tulee kävelyistä max 10 min lisää. Google antaa autolla vastaavan välin ajoajaksi 17 min, mutta Turunväylän ruuhkissa työmatka-aikaan siihen voi lisätä ainakin 5 min lisää.


Niin kamalalta kuin se kuulostaakin, niin tuo oli ihan todellinen ovelta-ovelle-esimerkki viime viikolta. Kuljin tuon matkan kahtena aamuna junalla, koska auto oli huollossa. Se oli kamalaa. 50 minuuttia on ovelta ovelle tilanteessa, jossa lähtöpaikka on espoolaisittain erinomainen eli kävelymatkaa junan ovelle on n. 300 m ja kohde Pitäjänmäen Kutomotiellä. Katsoin reittioppaasta aikataulut valmiiksi, mutta siitä ei ollut paljon iloa, sillä Kirkkonummelta saapunut juna oli molempina aamuina myöhässä, ensin 4 min ja sitten 6 min. Jälkimmäisenä aamuna kaverini, joka tuota vuoroa säännöllisesti käyttää, osui samaan junaan ja sanoi, että se on "aina" myöhässä. Odottaa vissiin Turun junaa tai jotain vastaavaa. Tämä johti siihen, että suunniteltu 5 min vaihtoyhteys Leppävaarassa A-junaan ei tietenkään toiminut. Siellähän ei suinkaan vaihdeta laiturin yli, vaan ihmismassa velloo ensin ahtaita portaita alas ja toisia ylös, eikä siinä paljon ohitella. Osa portaiden leveydestä on käyttökelvotonta lastenvaunurampin vuoksi. Hidasta. Ekana aamuna A lähti juuri kun tuskailin viimeisiä portaita muiden matkustajien takana. Saapuminen Valimolle oli siis molempina aamuina 10 min aiottua myöhemmin. Valimolla sentään kävi tuuri. Aiotun kävelyn sijaan bongasin bussin 54. Koska satuin juuri sille junan ovelle, joka oli kaikkein lähinnä portaita ja koska kävelin todella reipasta tahtia melkein juosten kun kuulin moottorin jo käyvän, ehdin molempina aamuina tähän typötyhjään bussiin, joka oli ajoitettu lähtemään niin ettei kukaan muu junasta ehtinyt siihen, ja jäin sitten kyydistä kahden pysäkin päässä Pitäjänmäentiellä. Sillä tavoin sain tuon ovelta-ovelle-ajan puristettua 50 minuuttiin. Muutoin olisi kulunut varmaan vajaa 10 min enemmän. Kyllä tuntui ihanalta saada auto korjaamolta.

Ja joo, se 15 min ei varmaan päde pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan. Onneksi en tiedä, kun ei tarvitse olla silloin liikkeellä. Saavun työpaikalle 9.30.

Tämä se on sitä Euroopan parasta. Pakko myöntää, että oli tämä minullekin yllätys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bulevardisoinnin idea taitaa myös mennä tässä vähän ohi. Kas kun ongelma on se, että nykyisten "bulevardien" latvoille ei voi rakentaa asuntoja, koska liikennealueet ja melualueet ovat niin suuria, ettei ole tilaa rakentaa. Mutta laskemalla nopeusrajoitus ja tekemällä katumaista ympäristöä saadaan asutettua muistaakseni 100 000 asukasta. Ihan vaan tekemällä sitä samaa kuin Mäkelänkatu nyt on Uintikeskukselle asti. Ja kuten sanottu, jos se Mäkelänkatu on kamala paikka jonkun mielestä, niin hänen ei tarvitse muuttaa sinne asumaan. Aika monelle nekin asunnot kuitenkin ovat hyvä koti.
> 
> Tämä jos kelpaisi perusteluksi, niin mitään ei rakennettaisi koskaan minnekään. Ainahan sitä vastustetaan, kun se puliukkojen ryteikkö häviää "viimeisenä viheralueena" kerrostalon tieltä.


Tästä viimeistestä olen samaa mieltä että puliukkojen ryteiköt pitäisi korvata rakennetulla ympäristöllä tai edes oikeilla puistoilla, esim sellaisilla joita on Munkkivuoressa ja Haagassa .

Bulevardien varret tullaan varmasti rakentamaan, mä en sitä pysty estämään mutta siihen tulee menemään aikaa koska kaavoitus kestää niin kauan. Toinen juttu on että asunnot noiden sisämaahan päin menevien bulevardien varrella eivät tule menemään kaupaksi samaan hintaan kuin merenrantakaupunginosissa Jätkäsaari tai Kalasatama tai edes Meilahdessa.  Karkeasti sanottuna, bulevardit ovat rohkea yritys ja jos ne onnistuvat niin ne nostavat kehäykkösen tasolla olevien alueiden haluttavutta, mutta jos ne epäonnistuvat niin ne jäävät samanlaisiksi metsälähiöiden jatkeeksi kuin nykyiset jossa asukasvaihtuvuus tulee olemaan tiheää. Mutta jos niiden tarkoitus on saada aikaan paljon enemmän halpoja asuntoja Helsinkiin niin siihen niillä on kaikki mahdollisuus.

Mitä itse kuvittelen että esim tällä foorumilla kirjoittavien bulevardisointia eniten kannattavat toivovat, on että heidän omien kantakaupungin asuntonsa hinta nousisi koska kauempaa tulevien matka keskustaan todellakin pitenee, jos ei ole mahdollista käyttää nopeaa raideliikennettä joka ohittaa ruuhkat. 

Siksi toivon että Pisararata jossain muodossa tulee toteutumaan ennenkuin sisääntuloteitä  aletaan tosissaan rakentaa bulevardeiksi, vaikka en usko että  seuraavan 4 vuoden aikana mitään tullaan tekemään sen eteen. 




> En nyt pistä sanoja Anteron suuhun. Hän korjatkoon ja vastatkoon omasta puolestaan. Mutta joukkoliikenteen järjestämismielessä suomalaisetmetsälähiöt pussinperäkatuineen ovat kyllä minusta haja-asutusaluetta vaikkei sentään mitään Klaukkalaa. Näkeehän sen Höselin bussikartastakin. Kun sitä väkeä nyt vaan kerta kaikkiaan ei ole tarpeeksi, eikä katuyhteydetkään tue järkevää joukkoliikennereittiä, niin lopputulos on sitä kamalaa ja sekavaa linjastospagettia, jonka lopputuloksena kaikki kynnelle kykenevät kulkevat autolla ja siihen bussikyytiin astuvat köyhät, kipeät ja alaikäiset. Tai no, niilläkin on mauto.


Lähiöitäkin voi parantaa esim rakentamalla katuinfra toimivammaksi. Tietenkin vanhoissa lähiöissä joissa ollaan eletty kuin ruususen unta vastustus on kovempaa noita muutoksia kohtaan kuin uusissa jotka kasvavat koko ajan.




> Riippuu tietysti siitä, mitä kukakin pitää hyvänä joukkoliikenteenä, mutta jos Espoon keskuksesta työpaikalle Pitäjänmäelle pääsee autolla 15 minuutissa ja junalla matka vie 50 minuuttia, niin kyllä siinä saa olla aatteen paloa aika reippaasti, jos aikoo vapaaehtoisesti mennä junalla ja käyttää päivittäin 70 ylimääräistä minuuttia siihen. Ja nyt puhutaan vielä matkasta, johon ei tarvita sitä bussispagettia, koska ollaan "hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksen varrella" eli muutaman sadan metrin kävelymatkan päässä junasta. Voin vain kuvitella, kuinka kauan kestää työmatka sanotaan nyt vaikkapa Leinelästä Koskelaan eli tuoreesta kerrostalolähiöstä (vielä ilman junayhteyttä) kantakaupungin reuna-alueen kohtuulliselle työpaikka-alueelle. Sääliksi käy sitä sairaanhoitajaa, joka tuon joutuu "Euroopan parhaalla joukkoliikenteellä" kulkemaan.


Mulla menee bussilla/polkupyörällä + junalla + bussilla kotkoa Espon keskuksesta Pitäjänmäelle n 35 minuuttia. Jos bussi/polkupyöräliitynnän korvaa kävelyllä 45 min.  Autolla menee ruuhka-aikaan vähintään 30.

Leinelästä Koskelaan kuvittelisin että pääsee sitten kun kehärata on valmis, junalla + lyhyt matka dösällä Käpylän tai Oulunkylän asemalta, n  puoli tuntia yhteensä. 




> Se vaan on niin, että metsälähiötehokkuudella ei saada aikaan kunnollista joukkoliikennettä. Siinä ei myöskään paljon auta se, että parin lähiön ja niitä yhdistävien peltojen alle kaivetaan tunneli, ja sitten kuskataan naapurilähiöistä porukka kävelemään kauppakeskuksen läpi metroasemalle. Sorry.
> 
> Joukkoliikenne on hyvää oikeastaan vain sillä alueella, joka rajoittuu pohjoisessa suurin piirtein Tullinpuomiin ja Paavalin kirkkoon.


Verrattuna millaista oli joskus 30 vuotta sitten niin metsälähiöissäkin kulkee busseja ihan ruuhkaksi asti. Ongelma on lähinä matkustajainfon puolella eli vaatii hyvää paikallistuntemusta ja mieluiten tietokoneen oikean linjan ja vuoron löytämiseksi. 

Kauppakeskukset ovat siiinä mielessä pirullisia että niiden elinehto on että saadaan hokukuteltua ihmisiä niihin. Jos ne eivät ole paikoissa jonne pääsee julkisilla ja julkisten matkustajat joutuvat oikaisemaan niiden läpi, niin ne ovat paikoissa jonne pääsee vain autolla .Ja sellaisissa tapauksissa lähikaupat ovat kuolleet pois julkisten reittien varrelta. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:00 ----------




> Niin kamalalta kuin se kuulostaakin, niin tuo oli ihan todellinen ovelta-ovelle-esimerkki viime viikolta. Kuljin tuon matkan kahtena aamuna junalla, koska auto oli huollossa. Se oli kamalaa. 50 minuuttia on ovelta ovelle tilanteessa, jossa lähtöpaikka on espoolaisittain erinomainen eli kävelymatkaa junan ovelle on n. 300 m ja kohde Pitäjänmäen Kutomotiellä. .


Jos määränpää oli Vehon korjaamo niin sun olisi kannattanut mennä S, E tai U-junalla Huopalahteen ja sieltä bussilla 550 eli yhdellä vaihdolla olisit selvinnyt ja aikaa olisi mennyt vain reilu puoli tuntia. Kumma ettei Reittiopas tarjonnut sitä vaihtoehtoa?

t. Rainer

----------


## kompura

> Helsingin ei tarvitse rakentaa mitään bulevardeja. Sillä on ne jo. Kilometrikaupalla huonosti vetäviä katuja keskustasta ulospäin aina kehäykköselle asti jossa kukaan ei viihdy liikennevaloissa seisomassa, ja kaikkein vähiten bussissa tai raitiovaunussa istuvat. Se on Helsingin oma asia haluaako se rakentaa bulevardipätkien latvoille asuntoja nykyisten metsien sijaan. Monet helsinkiläiset ovat ilmoittaneet etttä niiden varrelle ei pitäisi rakentaa.


Tästä olen hyvinkin samaa mieltä: Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuus autolla on jo nykyisellään huono varsinkin kun huomioi sen, että Helsinki on kuitenkin vain reilun puolen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunki eikä mikään Lontoo tai Pariisi.

Katselinpa kartalta etäisyyksiä "motareiden" päähän Erottajalta: Länsiväylä 2 km, Itäväylä vajaa 4 km, Turun-, Hämeenlinnan-, Tuusulan ja Lahdenväylät 6-7 km. Eikö näin pitkä kaupunkiajo ole Helsingille riittävää vaan Helsingin keskusta halutaan eristää muusta maasta nykyistäkin etäämmälle matka-ajassa mitattuna?

----------


## j-lu

> Tästä olen hyvinkin samaa mieltä: Helsingin keskustan saavutettavuus autolla on jo nykyisellään huono varsinkin kun huomioi sen, että Helsinki on kuitenkin vain reilun puolen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunki eikä mikään Lontoo tai Pariisi.
> 
> Katselinpa kartalta etäisyyksiä "motareiden" päähän Erottajalta: Länsiväylä 2 km, Itäväylä vajaa 4 km, Turun-, Hämeenlinnan-, Tuusulan ja Lahdenväylät 6-7 km. Eikö näin pitkä kaupunkiajo ole Helsingille riittävää vaan Helsingin keskusta halutaan eristää muusta maasta nykyistäkin etäämmälle matka-ajassa mitattuna?


Et ole ainoa, jolla menee tässä asiassa syy ja seuraus sekaisin. Monilla autoilijoilla tuntuu menevän. Helsingin keskusta on alueen asukasmäärään suhteutettuna huonosti saavutettavissa (autolla) juuri siksi, että valtaosa ja kansainvälisesti vertaillen suuri osa ihmisistä asuu varsinaisen kaupunkialueen ulkopuolella. Helsingin _kaupungissa_ asuu vain vajaat parisataatuhatta ihmistä. Seudun loput asukkaat ovat levällään väljästi rakennetuissa lähiöissä ja pakettitalopelloilla, ts. alueilla, joissa auto on joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna ylivertainen liikkumisväline. Ei siis ole varsinasesti ihme, että Helsingissä saadaan pienellä väkimäärällä väylät ja kadut tukkoon, vaikka kaistakapasiteettia on amerikkalaisen mallin mukaan. 

Ratkaisu ongelmaan ei suinkaan ole sijoittaa alueen väestönkasvua alueen reunoille, vaan mahdollisimman lähelle keskustaa. Tällöin uudet asukkaat rasittavat alueen liikennejärjestelmää mahdollisimman vähän. Suurin osa käyttää joukkoliikennettä ja autoilijatkin tarvitsevat kapasiteettia useammin ruuhkan suuntaa vasten, eivät siis haittaa nurmijärveläisten työssäkäyntiä Helsingissä.

----------


## petteri

> Et ole ainoa, jolla menee tässä asiassa syy ja seuraus sekaisin. Monilla autoilijoilla tuntuu menevän. Helsingin keskusta on alueen asukasmäärään suhteutettuna huonosti saavutettavissa (autolla) juuri siksi, että valtaosa ja kansainvälisesti vertaillen suuri osa ihmisistä asuu varsinaisen kaupunkialueen ulkopuolella. Helsingin _kaupungissa_ asuu vain vajaat parisataatuhatta ihmistä. Seudun loput asukkaat ovat levällään väljästi rakennetuissa lähiöissä ja pakettitalopelloilla, ts. alueilla, joissa auto on joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna ylivertainen liikkumisväline. Ei siis ole varsinasesti ihme, että Helsingissä saadaan pienellä väkimäärällä väylät ja kadut tukkoon, vaikka kaistakapasiteettia on amerikkalaisen mallin mukaan.


Helsingin keskustan vaikeaan saavutettavuuteen on kolme syytä, ensimmäinen on maantieteellinen, keskusta sijaitsee niemillä ja entisillä saarilla, sinne myös tullaan aika harvoja reittejä pitkin kun meri on rajoittanut rakentamista. 

Toinen syy on Helsingin kokoiseksi kaupunkiseuduksia poikkeuksellisen kapea ja pienen välityskyvyn omaava katu- ja tieverkko kantakaupungissa ja sen lähiympäristössä. Kaupungista puuttuu leveiden bulevardien verkosta, joka monessä suuressa kaupungissa toimii liikenteen valtasuonena. Kaupunkiin ei myöskään ole koskaan rakennettu keskustaa läheltä kulkevaa moottorikatuverkostoa toisin kuin suurimmassa osassa Euroopan samankokoisia kaupunkeja, se tarkoittaa, että tieliikenne liikkuu vain kapeassa katuverkossa. Ensimmäinen täysimittainen kaikki suunnat yhdistävä moottorikatu on vasta Kehä I:llä noin 10 km keskustasta, se on hyvin poikkeuksellista. Moottorikadut myös päättyvät varsinkin pohjoisessa hyvin kaukana keskustasta.

Kolmas syy Helsingin keskustan heikkoon saavutettavuuteen on raideliikenneverkko. Esimerkiksi kaupunkijunaliikenteen jakelu keskustassa on vain yhdessä pisteessä, joka aiheuttaa rautatieaseman tienoille massiiviseen joukkoliikenneruuhkan. Myös raideliikenneverkon kattavuus on aika rajallinen, seudulta ei löydy esimerkiksi nopeaa metro- ja lähijunaverkkoa täydentäviä pikaraitioteitä eivätkä raitiotiet muutenkaan jatku esikaupunkeihin.

----------


## kompura

> Helsingin keskustan vaikeaan saavutettavuuteen on kolme syytä, ensimmäinen on maantieteellinen, keskusta sijaitsee niemillä ja entisillä saarilla, sinne myös tullaan aika harvoja reittejä pitkin kun meri on rajoittanut rakentamista.


Ehkäpä nykykeskusta pitäisi todeta liikenteellisesti toivottomaksi ja suunnata katseet muiden pk-seudun keskuksien kuten Leppävaaran ja Tikkurilan kehittämiseksi oikeiksi kaupunkikeskuksiksi, jotka voisivat mahdollisimman monipuolisesti haastaa Helsingin keskustan toiminnot 20-30 vuoden aikajänteellä? Pisaran hinnalla rakentaisi yhtä jos toista liikenneinfraa uusiin keskuksiin.




> Ensimmäinen täysimittainen kaikki suunnat yhdistävä moottorikatu on vasta Kehä I:llä noin 10 km keskustasta, se on hyvin poikkeuksellista. Moottorikadut myös päättyvät varsinkin pohjoisessa hyvin kaukana keskustasta.


Tämä on todellakin Helsingin liikenneverkon kummajainen, ja on aivan käsittämätöntä, että Helsinki haluaisi ulottaa katumaisen liikenteen näin etäälle keskustasta. Luulisi vähemmälläkin saavan aikaan tilanteen, jossa ketään ei kiinnosta asioida Helsingin keskustassa ellei ole aivan pakko.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:20 ----------




> Seudun loput asukkaat ovat levällään väljästi rakennetuissa lähiöissä ja pakettitalopelloilla, ts. alueilla, joissa auto on joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna ylivertainen liikkumisväline. Ei siis ole varsinasesti ihme, että Helsingissä saadaan pienellä väkimäärällä väylät ja kadut tukkoon, vaikka kaistakapasiteettia on amerikkalaisen mallin mukaan.


Kaistakapasiteettia ei Helsingissä ole kovinkaan paljoa, mutta löperöstä kaavoituksesta olen samaakin mieltä. Varsinaista oikeaa kaupunkikeskustaa koko pk-seudulla on todella vähän. Kerrostalo-alueillakin talot nököttävät toisistaan erillään epäviihtyisien parkkialueiden ympäröiminä sen sijaan, että autopaikat olisi rakennettu talojen alle, talot toisiinsa kiinni ja tilaa olisi vielä viihtyisille pihoillekin. Silloin ei tarvittaisi nykyistä määrää lähi- ja kaukovirkistysalueita tai lähiöitä erottavia puistoalueita (ts. luonnontilaista metsää). Kun asukkaita per km² olisi tuntuvasti nykyistä enemmän, järkevälle joukkoliikenteen tarjonnallekin olisi edellytyksiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos määränpää oli Vehon korjaamo niin sun olisi kannattanut mennä S, E tai U-junalla Huopalahteen ja sieltä bussilla 550 eli yhdellä vaihdolla olisit selvinnyt ja aikaa olisi mennyt vain reilu puoli tuntia. Kumma ettei Reittiopas tarjonnut sitä vaihtoehtoa?


Määränpää oli aika lailla vastapäätä Vehoa. Ei tullut mieleen tuo vaihtoehto, joka kuulostaa kyllä paremmalta. Olisi ollut syy kokeilla ekan kerran jokeribussiakin, ja sehän kulkee tiheästi.

Mun oli pakko kaivaa reittiopas esille ja katsoa, mitä mä sinne oikein olin kirjoittanut. Sehän tallettaa noita hakuja, ja olin etsinyt hakusanoilla Epekepe/Valimo. Oma moka siis  olin ajatellut, että tietysti junalla Valimolle ja siitä kävellen sen sijaan että olisin nöyränä poikana kirjoittanut sinne määränpään katuosoitteen ja antanut tietokoneen valita. Se tosiaan tarjoaa junaa ja bussia 550, matka-aika 3537 min. Mun hommani tosin pilasi se molempina aamuina myöhästynyt aamujuna, jonka vuoksi jouduin Leppävaarassa 10 minuuttia myöhemmin lähteneeseen A-junaan kuin oli tarkoitus. Sama olisi tietysti toteutunut Huopalahdessakin, mutta jos 550 kulkee 5 min välein, niin ylimääräinen odotus olisi sentään ollut lyhyempi.




> Toinen juttu on että asunnot noiden sisämaahan päin menevien bulevardien varrella eivät tule menemään kaupaksi samaan hintaan kuin merenrantakaupunginosissa Jätkäsaari tai Kalasatama tai edes Meilahdessa.  Karkeasti sanottuna, bulevardit ovat rohkea yritys ja jos ne onnistuvat niin ne nostavat kehäykkösen tasolla olevien alueiden haluttavutta, mutta jos ne epäonnistuvat niin ne jäävät samanlaisiksi metsälähiöiden jatkeeksi kuin nykyiset jossa asukasvaihtuvuus tulee olemaan tiheää. Mutta jos niiden tarkoitus on saada aikaan paljon enemmän halpoja asuntoja Helsinkiin niin siihen niillä on kaikki mahdollisuus.


Ei varmasti tulekaan menemään kaupaksi Jätkän hintatasolla. Ei se ole tarkoituskaan. Tosin tässä on kyllä haaste, koska kaupunki vuokraa tontit säännönmukaisesti vain isoille gryndereille, ja nehän eivät rakenna, jos eivät saa asunnoistaan hintaa, jota monet pitävät kohtuuttomana. Seisottavat varaamiaan tontteja mieluummin tyhjillään. Kaupunki on tähän asti ollut näiden edessä melko aseeton. Mun ymmärtääkseni tarkoitus onkin nyt saada aikaan "paljon enemmän halpoja asuntoja Helsinkiin", tosin se halpa on kyllä aika suhteellinen käsite. Mutta halvempia kuin ne Töölön 6000 e/m2 joka tapauksessa.

----------


## vristo

Oma perheemme käyttää aika paljon omaa autoamme kaikkeen asiointiin HSL-alueella, myöskin kodin ja keskustan välillä. Kun tunnen tämän seudun tiet, reitit ja kadut aika hyvin kehitin jokin aika sitten erittäin näppärän ja nopean reitin kotoamme Konalasta Helsingin ydinkeskustaan. Aikaa kuluu noin 20 minuuttia. Se on mahdoton suoritus millekään nykyiselle joukkoliikenneyhteydelle. Osaako joku arvata, mikä on ko. reittini? Väli on Riukukuja -Stockmannin  parkkihalli.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oma perheemme käyttää aika paljon omaa autoamme kaikkeen asiointiin HSL-alueella, myöskin kodin ja keskustan välillä. Kun tunnen tämän seudun tiet, reitit ja kadut aika hyvin kehitin jokin aika sitten erittäin näppärän ja nopean reitin kotoamme Konalasta Helsingin ydinkeskustaan. Aikaa kuluu noin 20 minuuttia. Se on mahdoton suoritus millekään nykyiselle joukkoliikenneyhteydelle. Osaako joku arvata, mikä on ko. reittini? Väli on Riukukuja -Stockmannin  parkkihalli.


Arvaan suunnilleen niin että Huopalahdentietä Paciukselle, Merikannontietä, Hietaniemenkatua ja sitten Meklua ja kortteleiden läpi Ruoholahdenkadun sisäänajolle?

Ihan ydinkeskustaan joukkoliikenne vielä pärjää  pendolino Espoosta Helsinkiin kestää 19 minuuttia ja maksaa 2,70  jos tietää riittävän ajoissa etukäteen milloin on menossa. Mutta jäähän se kauas, minne ikinä onkin menossa.

----------


## vristo

*339-DF*:
Reittini kulkee: Vihdintie-Kehä I-Karhusaarentie-Länsiväylä-Porkkalankatu-Ruoholahdenkatu-Ruoholahdesta Stockmann Q-Park-tunneli. Tehokas ja nopea ja (tietyillä ) kantiskorteilla tunti ilmaista pysäköintiaikaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> *339-DF*:
> Reittini kulkee: Vihdintie-Kehä I-Karhusaarentie-Länsiväylä-Porkkalankatu-Ruoholahdenkatu-Ruoholahdesta Stockmann Q-Park-tunneli. Tehokas ja nopea ja (tietyillä ) kantiskorteilla tunti ilmaista pysäköintiaikaa.


No niinpä tietysti... En osannut ajatella Kehää vaihtoehtona, mutta sehän on varmasti nopein ruuhkan ulkopuolella.

----------


## vristo

Lisäksi kun nykyään on näitä älypuhelimeen ladattavia parkkisovelluksia, joilla voi hoitaa parkkimaksun, niin pysäköinti katuverkkoonkaan ei tuota ongelmia. No, joskus parkkipaikat ovat hiukan kortilla, mutta käytännössä aina on löytynyt.

Joukkoliikennettä käytän vain, jos ei ole kiire tai aikomuksenani on tehdä jotain, joka ei salli autoilua (esimerkiksi baarikierros). Toisinaan saatan kyllä pysäköidä autoni esimerkiksi Pohjois-Haagan asemalle ja jatkaa junalla (esimerkiksi kun mennään koko perheen voimin Messukeskukseen tms.).

Jos asioidaan jossakin Helsingin itäosissa (esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksessa) oma auto hakkaa joukkoliikenteen aivan mennen tullen ajassa ja käytännöllisyydessä. Edellyttäen toki, ettei ajoita menemisiään aivan pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan.  Yleensä Kehä I vetää varsin hyvin ja pidänkin sitä seudun parhaimpina pääväylinä. Nopea "poikittaissuoni" joka paikkaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> *339-DF*:
> Reittini kulkee: Vihdintie-Kehä I-Karhusaarentie-Länsiväylä-Porkkalankatu-Ruoholahdenkatu-Ruoholahdesta Stockmann Q-Park-tunneli. Tehokas ja nopea ja (tietyillä ) kantiskorteilla tunti ilmaista pysäköintiaikaa.


Mä meinasin kanssa arvata Kehä 1 + Länsiväylä, mutta kun arvioin etäisyyksiä, ajattelin ettei onnistu ellei ole aika raskas kaasujalka.  

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> ajattelin ettei onnistu ellei ole aika raskas kaasujalka.


Ajan aina nopeusrajoitusten mukaisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

Yhä uusia, "puolueettomia" vaikutusarviointeja vaaditaan. Tällä kertaa Helsingin keskusta(puolue): http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsingin_kesk..._arvio/7990998

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Yhä uusia, "puolueettomia" vaikutusarviointeja vaaditaan. Tällä kertaa Helsingin keskusta(puolue): http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsingin_kesk..._arvio/7990998


Ja tässä täydennykseksi vielä lisää Olli Rehnin näkemyksiä:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/olli_rehn_pisa...itusta/7992145

----------


## Antero Alku

Kohta entinen elinkeinoministeri Vapaavuori oli eilen television ykkösaamussa haastateltavana. Noin minuutilla 12 toimittaja kysyi Vapaavuorelta Pisarasta. Vapaavuori vastasi, että siinä nyt on asia, josta on tullut vähän liian suuri. Eikä sitä tarvita nyt, eikä kohta, eikä 10 vuoden eikä ehkä 50 vuodenkaan kuluttua. Tämä siis vain muistikuvistani, ei ole tarkka sitaatti.

Mutta siinä oli minusta jotakuinkin terve näkemys poliittiselta taholta. Suomella on todellakin vähän eri tason ongelmia kuin yksi tunneli rakennusteollisuuden riemuksi. Toisaalta, kun puhutaan esimerkiksi 6 miljardin euron kulujen karsimisen tarpeesta, niin silloin on kyllä aika helppo todeta, ettei juuri nyt ole aika keksiä miljardin hintaisia rahareikiä.

Antero

----------


## Rehtori

> Kohta entinen elinkeinoministeri Vapaavuori oli eilen television ykkösaamussa haastateltavana. Noin minuutilla 12 toimittaja kysyi Vapaavuorelta Pisarasta. Vapaavuori vastasi, että siinä nyt on asia, josta on tullut vähän liian suuri. Eikä sitä tarvita nyt, eikä kohta, eikä 10 vuoden eikä ehkä 50 vuodenkaan kuluttua. Tämä siis vain muistikuvistani, ei ole tarkka sitaatti.
> 
> Mutta siinä oli minusta jotakuinkin terve näkemys poliittiselta taholta. Suomella on todellakin vähän eri tason ongelmia kuin yksi tunneli rakennusteollisuuden riemuksi. Toisaalta, kun puhutaan esimerkiksi 6 miljardin euron kulujen karsimisen tarpeesta, niin silloin on kyllä aika helppo todeta, ettei juuri nyt ole aika keksiä miljardin hintaisia rahareikiä.
> 
> Antero


Hei

Olen samaa mieltä. Vapaavuori sanoi että Pisara ei ole 10:n eikä edes 50:n tärkeimmän hankkeen joukossa. Tarkoittaa sitä että siihen ei ihan juuri olla palaamassa.

----------


## vristo

"Se (Pisara-rata) ole siinä vaiheessa, että se edellyttäisi välttämättömiä päätöksiä nyt.", sanoi Vapaavuori tuossa Ykkösaamussa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:20 ----------

Mutta, toisaalta vain muutama kuukausi sitten sama mies totesi seuraavaa:




> Vapaavuori sanoo, että Pisararata olisi ollut elinkeinoelämälle merkittävä ja tärkeä.


http://www.hs.fi/m/politiikka/a1424840339267

----------


## PepeB

> "Se (Pisara-rata) ole siinä vaiheessa, että se edellyttäisi välttämättömiä päätöksiä nyt.", sanoi Vapaavuori tuossa Ykkösaamussa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:20 ----------
> 
> Mutta, toisaalta vain muutama kuukausi sitten sama mies totesi seuraavaa:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/m/politiikka/a1424840339267


Muuttui kanta aika roimasti, mutta ei ihmetytä ottaen huomioon, kerta puolue on Sipilän hallituksessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Muuttui kanta aika roimasti, mutta ei ihmetytä ottaen huomioon, kerta puolue on Sipilän hallituksessa.


En usko että hallituskumppani vaikuttaa tällaisiin näkökantoihin noin vahvasti. Pikemminkin lobbauksen taika raukesi vaaliyönä puolilta öin?

----------


## petteri

En näe viimeisessä uutisaamun kommentissa mitään suurta muutosta Vapaavuoren 25.2 lausunnosta. Sama mielipide on vaan ilmaistu eri tavalla. 25.2 Vapaavuori oli toimivan hallituksen ministeri, joka luonnollisesti kommentoi varovaisesti hallitusohjelmassa mainittua kiistanalaista asiaa.

Nyt Vapaavuori, vaikka on juridisesti toki ministeri, ei käytännössä ole enää samassa asemassa ja muutenkin siirtymässä pois päivänpolitiikasta.

----------


## j-lu

> Vapaavuori sanoi että Pisara ei ole 10:n eikä edes 50:n tärkeimmän hankkeen joukossa. Tarkoittaa sitä että siihen ei ihan juuri olla palaamassa.


Ei tulkita enempää kuin sanottiin. Vapaavuori ei puhunut joukkoliikennehankkeista tai edes liikennehankkeista yleisesti. Tarkka sitaatti: "Se ei oo tän kansakunnan lähitulevaisuuden kannalta... ei kuulu kymmenen tai 20:n tai edes viidenkymmenen tärkeimmän hankkeen joukkoon." Edeltävä keskustelu pk-seudun asunto-ongelmasta jne. 

Kannattaa toki katsoa haastattelu, mutta kannattaa katsoa se siksi, että Vapaavuori on fiksu jannu, joka osaa monesti perustella asiansa.

Tulee muuten toistuvasti keskustelupalstoilla esiin ihmisten heikko medialukutaito ja se että mitkä tahansa puheet onnistutaan jollain ihme keinolla tulkitsemaan ihan miten sattuu, yleensä tukemaan omaa agendaa. Alkukin muistin varasta vetäisi, että Vapaavuoren mukaan Pisaraa ei tarvita 50:een vuoteen. Asiat ovat niin kuin niiden haluaa olevan.

edit: ja samat nimim. petterin näkemykseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:43 ----------

Koska JLF:n hakutoiminto on sysihuono ja vallitseva käytäntö yhdistää saman aihepiirin keskustelu megaketjuiksi on sekin kyseenalainen, on vaikea sanoa onko tätä jo esitetty, mutta Länsimetro ja koko metrojärjestelmän tulevat kapasiteettiongelmat saattaisivat perustella Pisaran rakentamista metrolle lähiliikenneratojen sijaan. Eli uutta rataa Sörnäisistä Pasilan kautta Kamppiin. Tällöin voitaisiin liikennöidä sekä lännestä että idästä metrojunia Pisaraan ja takaisin. Kumpaankin suuntaan mielellään, eli sekä Pasilaan että keskustaan. Ruuhkaa saattaisi tulla, jos Pisaraosuutta ei rakennettaisi nelirateiseksi, mutta modernilla liikenteenohjauksella ja tarpeeksi matalalla linjanopeudella puolentoistaminuutin vuoroväli on ihan realistinen. Eli idässä ja lännessä vuoroväli olisi kolme minuuttia, mutta idässä voitaisiin ajaa pitkillä junilla, kunhan vain Pisara-asemat rakennettaisiin pitkillä laitureilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Koska JLF:n hakutoiminto on sysihuono ja vallitseva käytäntö yhdistää saman aihepiirin keskustelu megaketjuiksi on sekin kyseenalainen, on vaikea sanoa onko tätä jo esitetty, mutta Länsimetro ja koko metrojärjestelmän tulevat kapasiteettiongelmat saattaisivat perustella Pisaran rakentamista metrolle lähiliikenneratojen sijaan. Eli uutta rataa Sörnäisistä Pasilan kautta Kamppiin. Tällöin voitaisiin liikennöidä sekä lännestä että idästä metrojunia Pisaraan ja takaisin. Kumpaankin suuntaan mielellään, eli sekä Pasilaan että keskustaan. Ruuhkaa saattaisi tulla, jos Pisaraosuutta ei rakennettaisi nelirateiseksi, mutta modernilla liikenteenohjauksella ja tarpeeksi matalalla linjanopeudella puolentoistaminuutin vuoroväli on ihan realistinen. Eli idässä ja lännessä vuoroväli olisi kolme minuuttia, mutta idässä voitaisiin ajaa pitkillä junilla, kunhan vain Pisara-asemat rakennettaisiin pitkillä laitureilla.


Mä en nyt oikein hiffannut miten tämä ratkaisisi metron kapasiteettiongelmia muuten kuin että itämetro jakaantuisi Sörnäisissä (tai Kalasatamassa) kahteen haaraan, josta nykyinen jatkaa kuten nyt, Espooseen asti, mutta pohjoisempi haara päättyisi Kamppiin? Vai oliko tarkoitus että se tekisi vielä silmukan esim Erottajan kautta takaisin? 

Mitä jos kuitenkin tehtäisiin perinteinen U- tai rengaslinja metrolle jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta? 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

^ Nimenomaan kääntyisi takaisin. Eli idästä Kalasatama - Pasila - Kamppi - Hakaniemi tai toisinpäin (Kalasatama - Kamppi - Pasila). Lännestä vastaavasti Sörnäisiin joko Pasilan tai Rautatieaseman kautta ja toista puolta takaisin. Idän puolella olisi mahdollista käyttää pitkiä junia. 

Mielestäni tässä vaiheessa kannattaa miettiä sitä, miten nykyisistä järjestelmistä saisi mahdollisimman paljon irti mahdollisimman vähällä. Pisaran idea on juuri siinä. U-metro olisi tietysti kiva, mutta vaatisi paljon uutta rataa ja olisi kallis, siksi epärealistinen. Lisäksi voi myös kyseenalaistaa sen, tarvitaanko pk-seudulla ylipäänsä uutta neitseellistä aseman ympäristöä, johon rakentaa lisää lähiötä, kun vanhatkin aseman ympäristöt ovat suurilta osin rakentamatta. 

Rengasmetroon verrattuna Pisara taas tarjoaisi saman, mutta lisäksi vaihdottomat yhteydet sekä idästä että lännestä kantakaupungin alueelle. Keskeistä olisi mielestäni parantaa kantakaupungin jakelua. Pisara joko lähiliikenneratana tai metroratana olisi ratkaisu ongelmaan. Lähiliikenne- ja metrovaihtoehtojen ero on lähinnä siinä, keskitetäänkö rakentaminen jatkossa rannikolle vai sisämaahan.

Jotenkin kertoo tästä pitäjästä paljon, että köysirata Laajasaloon on selvittämisen arvoinen, mutta isompien hankkeiden kohdalla fakkiudutaan siihen ensimmäiseen ideaan ja ajetaan sitä kuin kärmettä pyssyyn. Kantakaupungin joukkoliikennettä sietäisi ideoida ja selvittää isollakin rahalla, koska itse hankkeissa kyse on joka tapauksessa isoista rahoista ja toisaalta merkittävästä taloudellisesta potentiaalista. Nythän selvitykset ovat lähinnä tasoa "lasketaan joku hanke kannattavaksi/kannattamattomaksi ja verrataan sitä täysin sysihuonoihin/epärealistisiin vaihtoehtoihin".

----------


## Ketorin

Tuli yhdessä toisessa paikassa sellainen ajatus ilmi, että halpa, jos ei elegantti lievitys Pasilan ja Helsingin asemien kapasiteettiongelmiin olisi tehdä Pasilaan nykyisen alaratapihan kohdalle päättyviä pussinperäraiteita, joille rantaradan suunnan junat voitaisiin päättää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuli yhdessä toisessa paikassa sellainen ajatus ilmi, että halpa, jos ei elegantti lievitys Pasilan ja Helsingin asemien kapasiteettiongelmiin olisi tehdä Pasilaan nykyisen alaratapihan kohdalle päättyviä pussinperäraiteita, joille rantaradan suunnan junat voitaisiin päättää.


Tarkoitatko nyt Turun kaukojunia vaiko lähiliikennettä? Turun junat on niin tyhjiä jo nyt, että jos ei niillä pääsisi Helsinkiin, ne voisikin sitten saman tien lopettaa. Kaikkein halvin konsti ja kansa kulkee Onnilla?

----------


## hmikko

> Tuli yhdessä toisessa paikassa sellainen ajatus ilmi, että halpa, jos ei elegantti lievitys Pasilan ja Helsingin asemien kapasiteettiongelmiin olisi tehdä Pasilaan nykyisen alaratapihan kohdalle päättyviä pussinperäraiteita, joille rantaradan suunnan junat voitaisiin päättää.


Alaratapihalle rakennetaan jo ihan muuta, eli niin sanotusti se juna meni jo jokin aika sitten. Tunneliinkaan ei junia taida saada tuossa, koska maan alle rakennetaan metrolle varuiksi luola.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuli yhdessä toisessa paikassa sellainen ajatus ilmi, että halpa, jos ei elegantti lievitys Pasilan ja Helsingin asemien kapasiteettiongelmiin...


Mikähän on se ongelma?

Huipputunnin junamäärä Helsingissä nyt 83 junaa.

Helsingin asema pystyy käsittelemään nykyisin 184 junaa, Linnunlaulun vaihteet 188 junaa ja Hesarin ja Nordenskjöldinkadun väli 178 junaa. Pasilan läpäisee yhden tulevan lisäraiteen jälkeen 152 junaa. Että mikähän se kapasiteettiongelma on?

Lisäksi on hyvä käydä laskemassa, miten monta vaunua näissä junissa on. 46 -vaunuinen juna on 1/3 tai 1/2 siitä, mitä juna voisi olla. Pisimmät päiväjunat taitavat olla muutama kahden Pendolinon vuoro. Siis 12 vaunua.

Jos ennustetaan viime vuosien junamatkustamisen kehityksen perusteella, pelkästään junia pidentämällä hoidetaan kysynnän kasvu vielä 3040 vuoden ajan.

http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Hels...i_kapasiteetti

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Mikähän on se ongelma?
> 
> Antero


No sitä tuumin, että jätettäköön 30 junaa tunnissa, jotka eivät mahdu Pasilan aseman läpi sitten aseman viereen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Huipputunnin junamäärä Helsingissä nyt 83 junaa. [...]Pasilan läpäisee yhden tulevan lisäraiteen jälkeen 152 junaa. Että mikähän se kapasiteettiongelma on?





> No sitä tuumin, että jätettäköön 30 junaa tunnissa, jotka eivät mahdu Pasilan aseman läpi sitten aseman viereen.


Niin, siis mitkä 30 junaa niistä 83:sta ei mahdu Pasilaan, joka pystyy käsittelemään 152 junaa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikähän on se ongelma?
> 
> Huipputunnin junamäärä Helsingissä nyt 83 junaa.
> 
> Helsingin asema pystyy käsittelemään nykyisin 184 junaa, Linnunlaulun vaihteet 188 junaa ja Hesarin ja Nordenskjöldinkadun väli 178 junaa. Pasilan läpäisee yhden tulevan lisäraiteen jälkeen 152 junaa. Että mikähän se kapasiteettiongelma on?


Tarkoittaakohan "Helsingin asema pystyy käsittelemään nykyisin 184 junaa" että ne on junia kaiken kaikkiaan sekä saapuvia että lähteviä? Jos niin, niin silloin yhten suuntaan pysty käsittelemään 184/2 = 92 junaa. Se ei ole kovin paljon ennemmän kuin mitä nyt kulkee huipputuntina, jos silllä (83) tarkoitetaan yhteen suuntaan kulkevvia junia. Eli tarkennuksia kaivattaisiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Jos ennustetaan viime vuosien junamatkustamisen kehityksen perusteella, pelkästään junia pidentämällä hoidetaan kysynnän kasvu vielä 3040 vuoden ajan.


Jos ei haluta tihentää vuorovälejä, joilla on olennainen vaikutus palvelutasoon.

Vastaavasti esimerkiksi Turun ja Tampereen lähijunaliikenteen kysynnän kasvu nykyisellä vuorotarjonnalla voidaan hoitaa hamaan tappiin tekemättä mitään.

Teoreettiset junaoperaatioiden (train movement) maksimimäärätkin ovat siitä hankalia lukuja, että ne eivät huomioi aikataulurakenteen tarpeita. Maksimivuoromäärä onnistuu, jos junat ajetaan peräkanaa ja aikataulut sidotaan pullonkaulapisteen mukaan. Silloin esimerkiksi porrastetut tai synkronoidut aikataulut eivät yleensä onnistu. Lisäksi junien pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen tulisi vakioida, jotta ne saapuisivat ja lähtisivät mahdollisimman tiiviisti Helsingin päässä.

----------


## petteri

> Huipputunnin junamäärä Helsingissä nyt 83 junaa.
> 
> Helsingin asema pystyy käsittelemään nykyisin 184 junaa, Linnunlaulun vaihteet 188 junaa ja Hesarin ja Nordenskjöldinkadun väli 178 junaa. Pasilan läpäisee yhden tulevan lisäraiteen jälkeen 152 junaa. Että mikähän se kapasiteettiongelma on?


Tämä väite on virheellinen, Helsingin asema ei nykyisin pysty käsittelemään tuollaista junamäärää luotettavasti, ei lähellekään. Nykyisin toiminnassa on myös paljon häiriöitä. 

Pasilalle ja Helsingin asemalle on kyllä tehty teoreettista tarkastelua eri kehitysvaihtoehdoista, jossa käytetyillä oletuksilla on saatu alustavan budjetin mukaan noin 100-130 miljoonalla eurolla, joka summa sisältää vain osan tarvittavista muutoksista, *  kehitetyn  Helsingin ja Pasilan pään teoreettiseksi maksimikapasiteetiksi* yllämainitut lukemat, raportissa ei kuitenkaan ole kunnolla tutkittu millaisella luotettavuustasolla tuo junamäärä onnistuu ja miten tuollainen junamäärä operoidaan. Maksimimäärälukemat käyvät kyllä poliittiseksi keppihevoseksi keskusteluun, jossa ratarahat ollaan nyt siirtämässä tieverkon kunnossapitoon ja jossa aluepoliittisena perustavoitteena on rampauttaa Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmä kehnoksi, eivät paljon vakavampaan käyttöön. 

Käytännössä todellisessa junaoperoinnissa pyritään rakentamaan liikenne niin, että selviytyy normaaleista häiriötilanteista eivätkä häiriöt kertaudu ja kumuloidu. Tällöin ei sekaliikennejärjestelmässä (pääradalla osin yksiraiteisilta osuuksilta tulevaa kauko- ja lähiliikennettä samoilla raiteilla) päästä kovinkaan lähelle maksimikapasiteettia, vaan operoidaan selvästi maksimikapasiteetin alapuolella. Myös talviliikenteen aiheuttamat satunnaisuudet on samalla syytä huomioida, ettei jokainen lumipyry aiheuta liikennekaaosta.

Kaupunkiratatyyppisessä liikenteessä kyllä voidaan paremmalla kulunvalvonnalla, tehokkaammalla kääntöjärjestelmällä ja vaihteiden kattamiselle päästä kohtuullisen lähelle tuossa laskettua teoreettista maksimikapasiteettia. Raportissa on muutenkin todettu, että kehitetyssäkin raidemallissa kaupunkiratojen liikennöinti ilman Pisaraa 3 minuutin (tai alle) vuorovälillä aiheuttaa satunnaisuuden lisääntyessä pahoja kumuloituvia häiriöitä, joista järjestelmä ei järkevästi toivu.

Toki nyt kun Pisara ei näytä etenevän paras vaihtoehto lienee raapia jostain satoja miljoonia Helsingin ratapihan ja Pasilan muutoksiin sekä asetuslaite- ja kulunvalvontauudistukseen. Tässä tilanteessa rahat löytynevät helpoiten kun käynnistetään Helsingin pään kehittämiseen pieni 100 miljoonan kehitysprojekti, johon palaa sitten kun huomataan, että tarvitaankin pieniä lisätöitä, useita satoja miljoonia. Pohjanmaan radan mallilla, (alustava budjetti oli 200-300 miljoonaa ja todellisuudessa lähestytään miljardia kun rata on kunnossa) kannattanee siis lähteä tekemään uudistuksia.

----------


## Etika

> Mikähän on se ongelma?
> 
> Huipputunnin junamäärä Helsingissä nyt 83 junaa.
> 
> Helsingin asema pystyy käsittelemään nykyisin 184 junaa, Linnunlaulun vaihteet 188 junaa ja Hesarin ja Nordenskjöldinkadun väli 178 junaa. Pasilan läpäisee yhden tulevan lisäraiteen jälkeen 152 junaa. Että mikähän se kapasiteettiongelma on?


Liikennevirasto on tehnyt tarkemmat ja realistisemmat selvitykset tuosta kapasiteetista, liittyen juuri tuohon samaan projektiin, jossa laskettiin nuo lainatut luvut vuonna 2014. Tämä raportti julkaistiin viime kuussa: http://www2.liikennevirasto.fi/julka...apihan_web.pdf
Nuo vuoden 2014 luvut on laskettu paljon teoreettisemmalla ja karkeammalla mallilla kuin tuon vuoden 2015 selvityksen luvut.

Tiivistettynä, nykytilalla teoreettinen maksimikapasiteetti on Helsingissä 140 junaa, Pasilassa 139 junaa ja Linnunlaulussa 161 junaa tunnissa. Mutta todellinen ongelma tulee kun aletaan tarkastella liikennemallia häiriöiden kanssa (3.5.6 tuolla raportissa). Nykyisellä liikennöintitavalla häiriösietoinen liikennöintimäärä on 92 junaa tunnissa. Käytännössä tuo häiriösietoinen junamäärä saavutetaan Helsinki-Riihimäen perusparannuksen myötä ja ylitetään, jos kaupunkiradoilla siirrytään 5 minuutin vuorovälistä 4 minuutin vuoroväliin.

Tuossa raportissa esitetyt parannukset nostavat teoreettista kapasiteetti 145:een junaan ja häiriösietoista kapasiteettia 100:aan junaan tunnissa. Mikä riittää tuohon 4 minuutin vuoroväliin, mutta sen jälkeen sekin kapasiteetti on täynnä. Esim. Lentoradan tai muiden uusien ratayhteyksien aiheuttamat lisäykset eivät enää mahtuisi Helsingin ratapihalle. Eikä myöskään 3 minuutin vuorovälillä operoitava lähiliikenne.

----------


## aki

Helsingissä ei olla lannistuttu Pisaran suhteen. Näin YLE-Helsinki tänään:

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston puheenjohtaja, vihreiden Mari Puoskari on yhä toiveikas, että uusi hallitus myöntää tarvittavat rahat pisararadalle. 
Eilen julkaistuun hallitusohjelmaan on kirjattu, että "valtio edellyttää kasvukeskuksissa ja niiden läheisyydessä toteutettavien suurten infrahankkeiden ehtona tontti -ja asuntotuotannon olennaista lisäämistä.
-ja juuri näin olemme jo aiemmin sopineet hallituksen kanssa!
Vaikka tässä nyt pisara on ollut olevinaan vastatuulessa, niin eivät nämä kirjaukset huonolta sen suhteen kuulosta, sanoo Puoskari.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liikennevirasto on tehnyt tarkemmat ja realistisemmat selvitykset tuosta kapasiteetista...


Kiitos linkistä. Pasilan ja Helsingin sekä näiden välisen rataosuuden kapasiteetteja on nyt laskettu toisenlaisin periaattein kuin edellisessä selvityksessä. Olennainen muutos on arvioida kapasiteettia suhteessa luotettavuuteen. Mutta samalla lienee tehty muitakin edellisen selvityksen lähtötiedoista poikkeavia olettamuksia. Niitä vain ei ole selostettu.

Kuten tuore raportti toteaa, ratakapasiteetti ei ole yksiselitteinen asia. Ratakapasiteetti riippuu ensisijaisesti liikenteelle asetettavista toiminnallisista vaatimuksista. Yksinkertaisimmat ratakapasiteettia määrittävät valinnat ovat haluttu junien nopeus ja nopeuksien ero sekä pysäkkiaika. Sen jälkeen tulevat kaluston ominaisuudet, merkittävimpänä jarrutuskyky, mutta myös halutun matkustusmukavuuden perusteella asetettu kaupallisessa liikenteessä käytettävä hidastuvuus.

Kun ajatellaan Pasilan ja Helsingin muodostavaa kokonaisuutta, Pasilan eteläpuolella on turha tehdä ratkaisuja, jotka tuottavat suuremman kapasiteetin kuin Pasila. Vuoden 2014 tarkastelu osoitti, että Pasilan eteläpuolella on mahdollisuus huomattavasti suurempaan kapasiteettiin kuin Pasilassa. Koska suurempi kapasiteetti on turhaa, on älykkäämpää käyttää tämä kapasiteettimarginaali luotettavuuden lisäämiseen, kuten nyt on tehty.

Tämä ei muuta sitä, että Helsinkiin suuntautuvan junaliikenteen pullonkaula on edelleen ja myös tulevaisuudessa Pasila. Ja lähiliikennealuetta laajemmalle suuntautuvan liikenteen rajoittavat Rantaradan ja pääradan kapasiteetti pidemmällä Helsingin seudusta. Pisara ei muuta mitään näistä rajoittavista tekijöistä. Tarkkaan ottaen Pisara vaikuttaa jonkin verran Pasilaan, mutta vaikutus on Pasilan kapasiteettia alentava niiden toimenpiteiden valossa, joita nyt on käsitelty.

Merkittävin tämän uuden raportin tulos on mielestäni kuvassa 23. Pasila-Helsinki -kokonaisuuden nykytilanteen (Ve0, jossa Pasilaan tehty yksi lisäraide) luotettava kapasiteetti, 92 junaa tunnissa, tulee vastaan vuoden 2030 jälkeen. Jos Pasilan eteläpuolella tehdään raportissa esitetyt toimenpiteet, Pasila-Helsinki -kokonaisuuden luotettava kapasiteetti on 100 junaa tunnissa, joka on odotettavissa noin vuonna 2045.

Ja olennaista on, että raportin kuvassa 23 mitataan vain junien määrää. Kun puhutaan kapasiteetista matkustajina, tilanne on aivan toinen. Kaukoliikenteen junapituudet voi suunnilleen kaksinkertaistaa tarvitsematta siis muuttaa ratajärjestelmää mitenkään. Se tarkoittaa, että kapasiteetissa on kasvuvaraa vielä kymmeniä vuosia vuoden 2045 jälkeenkin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Merkittävin tämän uuden raportin tulos on mielestäni kuvassa 23. Pasila-Helsinki -kokonaisuuden nykytilanteen (Ve0, jossa Pasilaan tehty yksi lisäraide) luotettava kapasiteetti, 92 junaa tunnissa, tulee vastaan vuoden 2030 jälkeen. Jos Pasilan eteläpuolella tehdään raportissa esitetyt toimenpiteet, Pasila-Helsinki -kokonaisuuden luotettava kapasiteetti on 100 junaa tunnissa, joka on odotettavissa noin vuonna 2045.
> 
> Ja olennaista on, että raportin kuvassa 23 mitataan vain junien määrää. Kun puhutaan kapasiteetista matkustajina, tilanne on aivan toinen. Kaukoliikenteen junapituudet voi suunnilleen kaksinkertaistaa tarvitsematta siis muuttaa ratajärjestelmää mitenkään. Se tarkoittaa, että kapasiteetissa on kasvuvaraa vielä kymmeniä vuosia vuoden 2045 jälkeenkin.


Minusta rautatieliikenteen kehittämisen lopettaminen Helsingin seudulla ja muutenkin etelä-Suomessa loppuelämäni ajaksi, paljon muuten kuin junia pidentämällä, on kovin masentava tulevaisuudenkuva.

Rautateiden jäädyttäminen liki main nykyiselleen sopii toki hyvin hallituksen nyt linjaamaan perussuomalaiseen ja keskustalaiseen liikennepolitiikkaan, jossa autoveroa alennetaan, joukkoliikennetukia karsintaan ja jossa investointien painopiste siirtyy rautateiden kehittämisestä enemmän teiden kunnossapitoon. On kovin surullista, että nyt näyttää olevan tapahtumassa täyskäännös hyvin autoiluhenkiseen liikennepolitiikkaan, jossa Pisaralla ei ole paikkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta rautatieliikenteen kehittämisen lopettaminen Helsingin seudulla ja muutenkin etelä-Suomessa loppuelämäni ajaksi, paljon muuten kuin junia pidentämällä, on kovin masentava tulevaisuudenkuva.


Normaalisti en vastaa kommentteihin, joiden kirjoittajat eivät ole viitsineet lukea sitä mihin vastaavat tai eivät muutenkaan ole perehtyneet aiheeseen tai eivät ymmärrä sitä. Mutta kun en JLF:n kuvattoman käytännön mukaan laittanut raportista viittaamaani kuvaa näkösälle, niin selvitän nyt kuvan sisältöä muille ketjun lukijoille.

LiVi:n HELRA-raportin kuvassa 23 ei käsitellä sitä, mitä on tehty tai jätetty tekemättä Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä, vaan kuvassa on suora, joka kuvaa raportin tekijöiden olettamaa Pasilaan ja Helsinkiin liikennöivien junien määrän kasvua. Tälle suoralle on sitten pantu pallukoita, jotka näyttävät, missä kohdin raportissa esiin tulleet junamäärät kuvatun kasvun mukaan aikajanalla ovat.

Vuoden 2045 kohdalla on raportin tekijöiden olettama 100 junaa, joka raportissa on laskettu luotettavasti liikennöitävissä olevaksi junamääräksi, jos Pasilassa sekä Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä on tehty joukko toimenpiteitä, joiden vaikutuksia raportissa on selostettu.

Raportissa ei ole käsitelty lainkaan sitä, mikä on junien pituus. Siten raportti ei käsittele junaliikenteen matkustajamääriä. Eli raportissa on ainoastaan tutkittu ratakapasiteettia, ei junaliikenteen kapasiteettia. Todellisessa elämässä liikenteen suunnittelun lähtökohta on tietenkin matkustajamäärä. Lisää junavuoroja tarvitaan sitten, kun junissa on maksimimäärä vaunuja ja junat ovat silti täynnä.

Nykyisin Helsinkiin liikennöivät kaukojunat ovat varsin lyhyitä. Joten matkustajakapasiteetissa on suurempi potentiaali kuin ratakapasiteetissa. Siksi siis matkustajakapasiteetti voi kasvaa vielä vuoden 2045 jälkeenkin junia pidentämällä, vaikka ratakapasiteetti ei Pasilassa ja sen eteläpuolella tehdyistä toimista huolimatta enää voisikaan kasvaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Normaalisti en vastaa kommentteihin, joiden kirjoittajat eivät ole viitsineet lukea sitä mihin vastaavat tai eivät muutenkaan ole perehtyneet aiheeseen tai eivät ymmärrä sitä.


Ei se mitään, juuri nyt minäkään en tuohon pysty.

On kovin kurjaa, mutta kylläkin hyvin keskustalaisen talousmaantieteen mukaista nähdä Helsingin seudun ja koko Suomenkin rautatieliikenne valmiina, melkeinpä aamuruskon alana, jossa suuria kehittämishankkeita ei enää tarvita. Tarkoittaahan Pisaran tai muun vastaavan ratkaisun kuoppaaminen pysyvästi, ilman uuden aseman rakentamista Pasilaan myös vuorovälien voimakkaammasta tihentämisestä luopumista sekä uusista ratahankkeista luopumista, koska merkittävälle junamäärän lisäykselle ei ole enää edellytyksiä, ei koskaan elinaikanamme.

Kyseessä on suurempi arvovalinta kuin ensisilmäyksellä näyttää. Jos katsotaan 1930-lukua USA:ssa oli erittäin laaja ja toimiva rautatieverkosto. Siellä vallalle pääsi politiikka, jossa raidejoukkoliikenteeseen ei enää uskottu. Tuon linjan tuloksena raideliikenne on Helsingin kokoisilla kaupunkiseuduilla rapakon takana olematonta. Vähän pienemmässä mittasuhteessa raideliikenteen kehittäminen lopetettiin Thatcherin Iso-Britanniassa, lopputuloksena maan liikennejärjestelmä pääsi parissa vuosikymmenessä rappeutumaan pahasti. 

Suomessa on viime vuosikymmeninä pystytty kehittämään joukkoliikennettä merkittävästi muun muassa rakentamalla lisää kaupunkiratoja sekä metroa ja muutenkin parantamalla yhteyksien laatua. Nyt kuitenkin Keskustan talousmaantieteellinen kaupunkien rapauttamisohjelma on saanut vaaleissa aiempaa enemmän kannatusta. Poliittinen riski on nyt suurempi kuin pitkään aikaan, että seuraavat hallitukset näkevät raideliikenteen turhana ja maaseudun kehitykselle vahingollisena rahareikänä, jota ei ainakaan kannata merkittävästi laajentaa uusinvestoinneilla.

----------


## late-

> Todellisessa elämässä liikenteen suunnittelun lähtökohta on tietenkin matkustajamäärä. Lisää junavuoroja tarvitaan sitten, kun junissa on maksimimäärä vaunuja ja junat ovat silti täynnä.


Uskallan väittää, että tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Vuoroväli on keskeinen tekijä joukkoliikennepalvelun laadussa. Ei voida esimerkiksi ajaa vain kahta junaa päivässä kunnes ne ovat täysiä. Tai pitäisikö puolittaa Helsingin ja Turun välinen vuorotarjonta, jotta junat saataisiin täydemmiksi?

Toiseen suuntaan esimerkiksi Iso-Britanniassa on tuoreehkoja kokemuksia siitä, että tietyn kaukoliikennevälin aikataulun tarjonnan lisääminen vakiominuuttiselle puolen tunnin vuorovälille kasvatti matkustajamääriä voimakkaasti. Eikö tätä tosiaan kannata harkita, jos nykyiset junat eivät ole maksimipituisia ja täysiä?

----------


## petteri

Pientä toivoa toki on, ettei rautateille vielä tarvitse riimitellä muistokirjoitusta, kun liikenne- ja viestintäministeriksi valittiin kaupunkilainen, Anne Berner, joka keskustamandaatista huolimatta on nähnyt lapsena enemmän ratikoita ja kantakaupungin katuja kuin traktoreita ja maalaispolkuja.

http://www.hs.fi/politiikka/a1432785302010

----------


## sub

Se että Pisaran kaltainen siltarumpu jää nyt toteuttamatta ei suinkaan tarkoita koko rautatieliikenteen alasajoa. Uusi liikenneministeri on täysin katsomaton kortti, mutta varsin järkevältä vaikuttivat ensimmäiset lausuntonsa, jossa pääpaino panostuksissa enemmänkin valtavassa liikenneinfran korjausvelassa kuin uusissa miljardihassutteluissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On kovin kurjaa, mutta kylläkin hyvin keskustalaisen talousmaantieteen mukaista nähdä Helsingin seudun ja koko Suomenkin rautatieliikenne valmiina, melkeinpä aamuruskon alana, jossa suuria kehittämishankkeita ei enää tarvita. Tarkoittaahan Pisaran tai muun vastaavan ratkaisun kuoppaaminen pysyvästi, ilman uuden aseman rakentamista Pasilaan myös vuorovälien voimakkaammasta tihentämisestä luopumista sekä uusista ratahankkeista luopumista, koska merkittävälle junamäärän lisäykselle ei ole enää edellytyksiä, ei koskaan elinaikanamme.


Petteri sekoilee nyt ihan tosissaan. Käsitteellisesti luulisi että "aamuruskon" ala olisi lupaavampi kuin nk. iltaruskon ala. Noh, vitsailu sikseen, mutta heti seuraavassa virkkeessä on sen laatuinen looginen keikaus ettei sitä saa päästää ohi nuhteetta:

1. Junaliikennettä pitää kehittää.
2. Pisara on junaliikenteen kehittämistä.
3. Siksi Pisara pitää tehdä.

Vrt.

1. Kaikilla koirilla on neljä jalkaa.
2. Minun kissallani on neljä jalkaa.
3. Siksi minun kissani on koira.

Pisara ei todellakaan ole ainoa tapa panostaa rautateihin eikä sen tekemättä jättäminen tarkoita, että kehittämisen tie olisi hylätty. On hyviä hankkeita ja huonoja hankkeita. Kannattaa mieluummin tehdä niitä hyviä hankkeita.

Myös junien pituuksien kasvattaminen junien frekvenssin tiivistämisen vaihtoehtona on ihan järkevää. On olkiukko väittää että ihan sama olisi vähentää junavuoroja samalla kun pidentää junia. Ei noin päin. Kyse on siitä pitääkö maksaa mitä tahansa siitä että junavuoroja voidaan lisätä pidentämättä junia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uskallan väittää, että tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Vuoroväli on keskeinen tekijä joukkoliikennepalvelun laadussa. Ei voida esimerkiksi ajaa vain kahta junaa päivässä kunnes ne ovat täysiä. Tai pitäisikö puolittaa Helsingin ja Turun välinen vuorotarjonta, jotta junat saataisiin täydemmiksi?
> 
> Toiseen suuntaan esimerkiksi Iso-Britanniassa on tuoreehkoja kokemuksia siitä, että tietyn kaukoliikennevälin aikataulun tarjonnan lisääminen vakiominuuttiselle puolen tunnin vuorovälille kasvatti matkustajamääriä voimakkaasti. Eikö tätä tosiaan kannata harkita, jos nykyiset junat eivät ole maksimipituisia ja täysiä?


Laatua olisi myös se että mahtuisi istumaan. Esim matkustin talvella eräänä sunnuntai-iltana Joensuusta Helsinkiin IC-junalla joka oli ihan täpötäys. Junassa oli vain 4 kpl 2-kerros vaunua, ja porukkaa jotka nousi välisaemilla Imatralta etenpäin kyytiin jäivät ilman istumapaikkaa. VR selvästi pihtailee pitämällä junia liian lyhyinä. Varausjärjestelmänhän pitäisi reagoida lisäämällä vaunuja kun alkaa täyttyä mutta ei näytä tekevän.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uskallan väittää, että tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Vuoroväli on keskeinen tekijä joukkoliikennepalvelun laadussa.


Totta kai vuoroväli on keskeinen tekijä, sillä toinen liikenteen suunnittelun keskeinen lähtökohta on minimipalvelutaso, jossa vuoroväli on merkitävä osatekijä. Virittämäni pieni testi vaan toimi kuten pitikin. Sellainen, joka ymmärtää joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun, osaa kiinnittää huomion siihen, etten maininnut kuin vain yhden lähtökohdan.




> Toiseen suuntaan esimerkiksi Iso-Britanniassa on tuoreehkoja kokemuksia siitä, että tietyn kaukoliikennevälin aikataulun tarjonnan lisääminen vakiominuuttiselle puolen tunnin vuorovälille kasvatti matkustajamääriä voimakkaasti. Eikö tätä tosiaan kannata harkita, jos nykyiset junat eivät ole maksimipituisia ja täysiä?


Näistähän on kokemusta muualtakin. Vakiominuutti- tai tasatahtiaikataulut ovat tuottaneet monin paikoin lisää matkustajia. Samoin vuorovälin tihentäminen kun ollaan pitkissä, tunnin luokassa mitattavissa vuoroväleissä. Tästä on kokemusta esim. Skånen paikallisjunaliikenteestä.

Edellä sanotut eli tasatahtiaikataulu ja vuorovälin tihennys esimerkiksi tunnista puoleen tuntiin ovat kuitenkin erilliset asiat, joilla on oma vaikutuksensa. Tasatahtiaikataulu helpottaa järjestelmän käyttöä matkustajan kannalta, kun ei tarvitse opetella sekavia lähtöminuutteja. Mutta tasatahtiaikataululla on suuri merkitys verkostosuunnittelulle, koska tulee helpoksi järjestää vaihtoyhteydet. Vuorovälin tihennys esim 2 tunnista tuntiin tai tunnista puoleen luovat asiakkaille uusia mahdollisuuksia joustavuuden kautta tai tekevät joukkoliikenteen käytön ylipäätään mahdolliseksi. Siksi vaikutus matkamääriin on progressiivinen.

Mutta näillä asioilla on itse asiassa hyvin vähän tekemistä Helsingin seudun junaliikenteessä. Kaukoliikenteen tarjonta Turkuun on heikkoa, mutta pohjoiseen toimii Tampereelle asti tunnin vuoroväli, jossa on osin tarjolla kahta palvelutasoa nopeudessa. Liikenne on myös tasatahtista. Kapasiteetista ei pääradalla ole ongelmaa, vaan operaattori on mitoittanut tarjonnan tehokkaaksi suhteessa kysyntään. Tämä siis kauniisti ilmaistuna se, mitä Rainer kirjoitti Joensuun junasta. Joustovaraa löytyy vaunumäärää lisäämällä yllin kyllin. Työni vuoksi tähän sattuu olemaan juuri nyt erittäin hyvä tuntuma ahkerana Tampereen junien käyttäjänä.

Pääradan suunnalla seuraava parannus voisi olla kaukoliikenteen tunnin perusvuorovälin puolittaminen alkaen ruuhka-ajoista. Tätä palvelua on nyt tarjolla usein pysähtyvien paikallisjunien muodossa, mutta TampereHki -välille ne eivät ole mielekäs ratkaisu, koska perilletuloaika ei ole parempi kuin seuraavalla tasatunnilla lähtevällä pikajunalla. Jos tätä tarvetta ajatellaan ketjun aiheeseen liittyen ratakapasiteetin kysyntänä, niin kyse on yhden vuoroparin lisäämisestä tunnin ratakapasiteetin käyttöön. Eli asia on merkityksetön ratakapasiteetin kannalta PslHki -alueella. Ongelmat tulevat vastaan pohjoisempana, missä eri linjanopeudella kulkevien junien tulisi voida ohittaa toisensa. Eli kyse on kohtauspaikkojen järjestämisestä ja sijoittamisesta. Eikä tällä ole todellakaan mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, onko Helsingin alla Pisaratunneli vai ei.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Laatua olisi myös se että mahtuisi istumaan. Esim matkustin talvella eräänä sunnuntai-iltana Joensuusta Helsinkiin IC-junalla joka oli ihan täpötäys. Junassa oli vain 4 kpl 2-kerros vaunua, ja porukkaa jotka nousi välisaemilla Imatralta etenpäin kyytiin jäivät ilman istumapaikkaa. VR selvästi pihtailee pitämällä junia liian lyhyinä. Varausjärjestelmänhän pitäisi reagoida lisäämällä vaunuja kun alkaa täyttyä mutta ei näytä tekevän.
> 
> t. Rainer


Eikös paikkavaraus tule lippuun aina automaattisesti kun lipun ostaa etukäteen verkosta? Jos junaan hyppää ilman etukäteen ostettua lippua niin silloinhan ei voi olla varma saako istumapaikkaa. Samalla tavallahan toimii onnibus, istumapaikat myydään verkossa etukäteen ja jos joku tulee matkanvarrelta kyytiin ilman etukäteisvarausta niin istumapaikasta ei ole takeita. Sehän on oma valinta haluaako pelata varman päälle vai ottaa riskin.

----------


## Etika

> Kiitos linkistä. Pasilan ja Helsingin sekä näiden välisen rataosuuden kapasiteetteja on nyt laskettu toisenlaisin periaattein kuin edellisessä selvityksessä. Olennainen muutos on arvioida kapasiteettia suhteessa luotettavuuteen. Mutta samalla lienee tehty muitakin edellisen selvityksen lähtötiedoista poikkeavia olettamuksia. Niitä vain ei ole selostettu.
> 
> Kuten tuore raportti toteaa, ratakapasiteetti ei ole yksiselitteinen asia. Ratakapasiteetti riippuu ensisijaisesti liikenteelle asetettavista toiminnallisista vaatimuksista. Yksinkertaisimmat ratakapasiteettia määrittävät valinnat ovat haluttu junien nopeus ja nopeuksien ero sekä pysäkkiaika. Sen jälkeen tulevat kaluston ominaisuudet, merkittävimpänä jarrutuskyky, mutta myös halutun matkustusmukavuuden perusteella asetettu kaupallisessa liikenteessä käytettävä hidastuvuus.


Kyllä nuo muutokset raporttien laskutavoista saa esille, mutta se vaatii vähän vaivaa. Se vaatii käytännössä vertailevaa lukemista noiden eri raporttien mallikuvausten kohdilla.

Noiden luettelemiesi vaikutusten lisäksi Helsingin ja Pasilan kaltaisella alueella kapasiteettiin vaikuttavat vielä monimutkaisemmat vuorovaikutukset junien välillä. Laiturikäytön ja junien kääntymisen takia junat vaihtavat runsaasti raiteita tuolla alueella. Tuo tiputtaa reaalista kapasiteettia paljon siitä teoreettisesta kapasiteetista, koska ristikkäisiä junankulkureittejä ei voida vahvistaa. Käytännössä siis yksi juna aina estää muiden junien samanaikaisen liikennöinnin useammalla raiteella. Vanhassa raportissa oli arvot laskettu ihan puhtaasti noiden teoreettisten arvojen mukaan, jotka sinä listasit. Eli siinä ei ole lainkaan otettu huomioon kuinka junat tulevat toistensa tielle. Uudessa raportissa on sen sijaan oikeasti mallinnettu liikennöintiä ja jokaisen junan varaamaa raidealuetta.

Suorilla raideosuuksilla nuo erilaiset kapasiteetit ovat hyvin lähellä toisiaan, mutta Helsingin ratapihan kaltaisella alueella se reaalinen kapasiteetti on paljon pienempi kuin teoreettinen kapasiteetti, kuten noiden raporttien luvuista näkyy.

----------


## petteri

> Petteri sekoilee nyt ihan tosissaan. Käsitteellisesti luulisi että "aamuruskon" ala olisi lupaavampi kuin nk. iltaruskon ala. Noh, vitsailu sikseen, mutta heti seuraavassa virkkeessä on sen laatuinen looginen keikaus ettei sitä saa päästää ohi nuhteetta:
> 
> 1. Junaliikennettä pitää kehittää.
> 2. Pisara on junaliikenteen kehittämistä.
> 3. Siksi Pisara pitää tehdä.
> 
> Vrt.
> 
> 1. Kaikilla koirilla on neljä jalkaa.
> ...


Vaikka nelijalkaisia ystäviämme on hyvä muistaa, kissa ja koira olisi hyvä erottaa, ettei kompastu omiin käpäliinsä.  

Oikeasti logiikkahan menee näin:

1. Junaliikennettä pitää kehittää.
2. Ilman Pisaraa (ja Pasila-tason ratkaisua) monet uutta ja parempaa palvelua tarjoavat hankkeet eivät ole mahdollisia kun Helsingin pään kapasiteetti on pysyvä pullonkaula.  
3. Pisara on hyvä hanke, koska ilman sitä on vaikeaa tai mahdotonta toteuttaa vielä parempia hankkeita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös paikkavaraus tule lippuun aina automaattisesti kun lipun ostaa etukäteen verkosta? Jos junaan hyppää ilman etukäteen ostettua lippua niin silloinhan ei voi olla varma saako istumapaikkaa. Samalla tavallahan toimii onnibus, istumapaikat myydään verkossa etukäteen ja jos joku tulee matkanvarrelta kyytiin ilman etukäteisvarausta niin istumapaikasta ei ole takeita. Sehän on oma valinta haluaako pelata varman päälle vai ottaa riskin.


Varmaan niin, mutta viikoloppuisin kulkevissa kaukojunissa taitaa kulkea paljon sellaisia matkustajia jotka eivät tiedä etukäteen matkasuunnitelmistaan, ja sitten on sellaisia jotka saavat matkusta ilmaiseksi ilman varattua paikkaa jotain korttia esittämällä, esim varusmiehiä hiippaili käytääviä pitkin sankoin joukoin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikeasti logiikkahan menee näin:


1. Junaliikennettä kannattaa kehittää.
2. Pannaan menemään mahdollisimman paljon rahaa (kuten Pisara).
3. Ei ole enää rahaa junaliikenteen kehittämiseen.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:53 ----------




> Laiturikäytön ja junien kääntymisen takia junat vaihtavat runsaasti raiteita tuolla alueella. Tuo tiputtaa reaalista kapasiteettia paljon siitä teoreettisesta kapasiteetista, koska ristikkäisiä junankulkureittejä ei voida vahvistaa.


Juuri näin. Tästä syystä VR suostui lopulta hankkimaan ohjausvaunut sekä lopetti paikallisjunien siirrot ja vaihtoliikkeet pää- ja Rantaratojen välillä. Ja raportissa todettiin, että jollain aikavälillä kaikki kaukojunat ovat ohjausvaunujunia, jotta näitä periaatteessa turhia vaihtoliikkeitä tarvitaan mahdollisimman vähän. Silloinkin se, paljonko muita liikkeitä kuin junien suunnanvaihtoja tulevan ja lähtöraiteen välillä tehdään, on arvovalinta, ei tekninen rajoitus.

En ehdi nyt tarkemmin raportteja tavaamaan, mutta niin ymmärsin, että edellisessä raportissa selvitettiin tekniset maksimikapasiteetit. Nyt laskettiin pikemmin niin päin, että katsottiin, paljonko Pasilan rajoittamalla junamäärällä voidaan Helsingissä tehdä ylimääräisiä vaihtoliikkeitä ja seisottaa junia laituriraiteilla. Ja kun näin tehdään, miten se onnistutaan hoitamaan riittävällä luotettavuudella.

Asia, johon kiinnitin huomiota oli, että Pisara-option raiteet oli suunniteltu eri tavoin kuin edellisellä kerralla. Jos nyt oikein muistan, niin Pisarassa tapahtuvan häiriön aikana ei olekaan enää helppopa ajaa junia Helsinkiin. Toivottavasti ei nyt kuvitella, ettei Pisarassa koskaan ole häiriöitä, ja että häiriön sattuessa junat käännetään Pasilassa. Vai onko ajatus niin, että jos Pisara joskus tehdään, siihen käytetään niin paljon rahaa, että tunnelista saadaan vikasietoinen. Eli käytännössä 3-raiteinen?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Asia, johon kiinnitin huomiota oli, että Pisara-option raiteet oli suunniteltu eri tavoin kuin edellisellä kerralla. Jos nyt oikein muistan, niin Pisarassa tapahtuvan häiriön aikana ei olekaan enää helppopa ajaa junia Helsinkiin. Toivottavasti ei nyt kuvitella, ettei Pisarassa koskaan ole häiriöitä, ja että häiriön sattuessa junat käännetään Pasilassa. Vai onko ajatus niin, että jos Pisara joskus tehdään, siihen käytetään niin paljon rahaa, että tunnelista saadaan vikasietoinen. Eli käytännössä 3-raiteinen?


Jos Pisarassa on häiriö niin se koskettaa vain toista raidetta. Silloin voidaan toista pitkin kuitenkin liikennöidä ja matkustajien perillepäsyn kannalta sillä ei sellaisessa tilantessa ole niin suurta merkitystä jos kaikki junat kiertävät Pisaraa vain yhteen suuntaan, joko myötä tai vastapäivään. Myöhästymisiä tietenkin aiheutuu mutta verrattuna siihen että Helsingissä raivoaa lumimyrsky ja koko Linnunlaulun sola  on tukossa ja matkustajat istuvat junassa monta tuntia niin se on pientä. 

Miten muten tehdään jos Kehäradalla on häiriö? 





> Pientä toivoa toki on, ettei rautateille vielä tarvitse riimitellä muistokirjoitusta, kun liikenne- ja viestintäministeriksi valittiin kaupunkilainen, Anne Berner, joka keskustamandaatista huolimatta on nähnyt lapsena enemmän ratikoita ja kantakaupungin katuja kuin traktoreita ja maalaispolkuja.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/politiikka/a1432785302010


Jospa Berner saisi Pisaraan lisättyä aseman Meilahteen niin että uuden lastensairaalan parkkipaikat eivät heti täyttyisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Jos Pisarassa on häiriö niin se koskettaa vain toista raidetta. Silloin voidaan toista pitkin kuitenkin liikennöidä ja matkustajien perillepäsyn kannalta sillä ei sellaisessa tilantessa ole niin suurta merkitystä jos kaikki junat kiertävät Pisaraa vain yhteen suuntaan, joko myötä tai vastapäivään.


Ei se kyllä noin toimi, koska Pisaran suuaukot olisivat joka tapauksessa kumpikin omalla puolellaan pääasiallista ratalinjaa. Jos nyt hypoteettisesti esim. pääsisi ajamaan myötäpäivään muttei vastapäivään, niin Tikkurilan suunnasta tuleva juna sujahtaisi kätevästi tunneliin ja jatkaisi kohti Vantaankoskea. Toisinpäin tyssäisi Pasilaan, koska lännen kaupunkiradalta ei pääse eikä taatusti kannata rakentaa yhteyttä Alppilan puolelta lähtevään tunneliin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Pisarassa on häiriö niin se koskettaa vain toista raidetta. ...
> Miten muten tehdään jos Kehäradalla on häiriö?


Jos Pisarassa on toisella raiteella häiriö, siellä on häiriö molemmilla raiteilla. Ilmalassa seisovia ihmisiä ei nimittäin ohjata Kehäradan kautta Pasilaan, eli pysäytettäisiin vain toiseen suuntaan kiertävä liikenne kokonaan. Tilanne hoidetaan niin, että siirrytään yhden raiteen liikenteeseen, joka ohittaa hyytyneen junan. Yhden raiteen liikenne tarkoittaa, että vuoroväli kasvaa sen pituiseksi, miten pitkä ajoaika yhden raiteen osuudella on laskettuna mukaan vaihteiden asettamisen ja kulkutien turvaamisen ajat. Kehäradalla toimitaan samoin. Raidekaaviosta voi laskeskella, miten pitkäksi koko Helsingin seudun paikallisjunaliikenteen vuoroväli muuttuu. Käytännössä koko lähiliikenne menee täysin sekaisin. Linnulaulun lumipyryt taitavat olla tässä pikkujuttu, ja nykysysteemissä sentään toimii aina toinen haara, vaikka yhdellä tulisi häiriö. No, se loppuu jo tulevana syksynä Kehäradan vuoksi.




> Jospa Berner saisi Pisaraan lisättyä aseman Meilahteen niin että uuden lastensairaalan parkkipaikat eivät heti täyttyisi.


Meinaatko, että Bernerillä on löysää rahaa noin 1,2 mrd ?

Antero

----------


## Etika

> 1. Junaliikennettä kannattaa kehittää.
> 2. Pannaan menemään mahdo
> Juuri näin. Tästä syystä VR suostui lopulta hankkimaan ohjausvaunut sekä lopetti paikallisjunien siirrot ja vaihtoliikkeet pää- ja Rantaratojen välillä. Ja raportissa todettiin, että jollain aikavälillä kaikki kaukojunat ovat ohjausvaunujunia, jotta näitä periaatteessa turhia vaihtoliikkeitä tarvitaan mahdollisimman vähän. Silloinkin se, paljonko muita liikkeitä kuin junien suunnanvaihtoja tulevan ja lähtöraiteen välillä tehdään, on arvovalinta, ei tekninen rajoitus.


Juu, mutta tuo tulee kyllä vastaan rajoituksena ihan normiliikenteelläkin ilman vaihtoliikkeitä. Noin käytännön esimerkkinä, kun laituriin 5 on tulossa kaukojuna, laitureista 6-9 ei voi lähteä yhtä aikaa kaukojunaa, koska niiden kulkureitit menisivät ristiin yhden vaihteen kohdalla vaikka reitti olisi muuten vapaa. Tuon vanhan raportin metodilla laskettiin vain vapaan kulkutien määrää siitä huolimatta onko se oikeasti käytettävissä, eli siinä tuon tilanteen lähtevien kaukojunien reitti on laskettu vapaaksi ratakapasiteetissa. Uuden raportin laskutavalla tuollaiset pätkät, jotka ovat kyllä vapaita, mutta eivät oikeasti käytettävissä jäävät pois laskuista. Tuo lasku teoreettiselle kapasiteetille 178->139 johtuu lähinnä tuosta efektistä.

Tuossa raportissa on myös todettu, että tuo 90 junaa tunnissa vaatii juurikin sen, että vaihtotyöt tehdään mahdollisimman paljon ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ja 100 junaa tunnissa, että kaikki vaihtotyöt tehdään kokonaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella (s. 17 raportissa). Se on siis yksi noista keinoista tuossa kapasiteetin kasvattamisessa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kyllä nuo muutokset raporttien laskutavoista saa esille, mutta se vaatii vähän vaivaa. Se vaatii käytännössä vertailevaa lukemista noiden eri raporttien mallikuvausten kohdilla.
> 
> Noiden luettelemiesi vaikutusten lisäksi Helsingin ja Pasilan kaltaisella alueella kapasiteettiin vaikuttavat vielä monimutkaisemmat vuorovaikutukset junien välillä. Laiturikäytön ja junien kääntymisen takia junat vaihtavat runsaasti raiteita tuolla alueella. Tuo tiputtaa reaalista kapasiteettia paljon siitä teoreettisesta kapasiteetista, koska ristikkäisiä junankulkureittejä ei voida vahvistaa. Käytännössä siis yksi juna aina estää muiden junien samanaikaisen liikennöinnin useammalla raiteella. Vanhassa raportissa oli arvot laskettu ihan puhtaasti noiden teoreettisten arvojen mukaan, jotka sinä listasit. Eli siinä ei ole lainkaan otettu huomioon kuinka junat tulevat toistensa tielle. Uudessa raportissa on sen sijaan oikeasti mallinnettu liikennöintiä ja jokaisen junan varaamaa raidealuetta.


Kyllä edellisessä raportissa nimen omaan mallinnettiin liikenne yksityiskohtaisesti Open Track -ohjelmistolla. Se, mikä tässä raportissa on uutta, että siinä on koitettu arvioida, kuinka paljon järjestelmään tulisi lisätä tyhjää kapasiteettia erilaisten häiriöiden varalta. Lisäksi on huomioitu ns. kaupallisen liikenteen vaatimukset, jotka jos oikein hahmotin, tulevat siitä, että Helsingin ulkopuolinen rataverkko luo omat rajoitteensa aikataulurakenteeseen: eli vaikkapa pääradan suunnasta junat voivat tulla vain tietyissä aikaikkunoissa johtuen siitä, että nopeammat junat voivat ohittaa hitaat vain tietyissä kohdissa. Toisin sanoen, vaikkapa Lentoradan rakentaminen lisäisi Helsingin ja Pasilan välistä kapasiteettia, kun aikataulusuunnittelusta poistuu pakkopisteitä.

Ja järki käteen: raportti lupaa kapasiteettia tuollaiset 100 junaa tunnissa. Jos vaikka Lentokenttäratakin otetaan lukuun, niin tarjolla on jokaiselle kaksoisraiteelle kapasiteettia 10 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa, elikkä kuuden minuutin vuoroväli. Siinä riittää kehittämismahdollisuuksia, ei varmasti ota kapasiteetista kiinni. Varsinkin kaukoliikenteen tarpeet sopivat tuohon kehykseen heittämällä, kun tällä hetkellä tunnissa junia menee viisi suuntaansa yhteensä. Seudullisessa liikenteessä taas liikennetarve Helsingin niemelle ei nykyisestä enää hirveästi lisäänny. Kehittämisen painopisteen tulisi olla poikittaisessa liikenteessä, siinä liikenteessä, jossa matkamäärät ovat kasvussa. Niemelle tuleva liikenne on vakiintunut nykyiselleen jo vuosikymmeniä sitten eikä se paljoa nykyisestä muutu, koska maankäyttökään niemellä ei voi kovin paljoa muuttua. Uusi täydennysrakentaminen tosin luo uutta liikennetarvetta, mutta kyse on korkeintaan jostain 10 - 20 % lisäyksestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juu, mutta tuo tulee kyllä vastaan rajoituksena ihan normiliikenteelläkin ilman vaihtoliikkeitä. Noin käytännön esimerkkinä, kun laituriin 5 on tulossa kaukojuna, laitureista 6-9 ei voi lähteä yhtä aikaa kaukojunaa, koska niiden kulkureitit menisivät ristiin yhden vaihteen kohdalla vaikka reitti olisi muuten vapaa.


Kyllä. Itse asiassa olen vähän yllättynyt siitä, ettei vaihdekujia uudisteta perusteellisemmin juuri näiden tilanteiden vuoksi. Sillä tässä auttaa sekä se, että päättyville raiteille johtavia raiteita voidaan ajaa tilanteen mukaan vasemman- tai oikeanpuoleisen liikenteen mukaan, ja edelleen joustavuutta haettaessa, päättyville raiteille johtava 2-raiteinen rata laajennetaan 3-raiteiseksi, jolloin yksi raiteenvaihto ei varaa koko saapuvaa rataa. Tällaisessa järjestelyssä siis on raiteenvaihdon mahdollisuuksia enemmän kuin yhdessä paikassa ja sellaisin etäisyyksin toisistaan, että vaihteiden asetus ja kulkutien varmistus voidaan tehdä samalla kun yhtä raidetta käyttävä juna etenee pysähtymättä.

Eli pelkistettynä, sekä lähtevät että saapuvat junat voisivat käyttää tarkoituksenmukaisinta päättyvän raiteen mukaista raidetta jopa Nordenkjöldinkadulta lähtien ja toisiaan häiritsemättä.

Tarkoitukseni ei ole selvittää sitä, mitä muut ovat jo selvittäneet. Mutta tuon 5-raiteen esimerkin mukaan, jos Pasilan ja Helsingin väli olisi ajateltu näin, 5:lle saapuva juna voisi Pasilan eteläpuolelta vaihtaa vasemman puolen ajoon raiteelle 223 ja raiteilta 69 lähtevä juna ajaa vastaavasti vasemmanpuoleisesti ylös raiteita 224226. Tämä edellyttäisi, että puolenvaihto olisi mahdollista pääradan raiteilla molemmin päin Tivolitien pohjoispuolella. Sillä Nordenskjöldinkadulle asti olisi käytössä 3 raidetta, jos myös itäinen huoltoraide olisi tehty vaihtein ajettavaksi pääradan kummaltakin raiteelta.

Helsinkihän on vaihdekujiltaan epäsymmetrinen, vaikka Pasilasta tulevat radat ovat symmetriset. Länsipuoli, joka on rakennettu viimeiseksi, on tehty tässä hahmottelemallani periaatteella. Itäpuolen operointi on hankalampaa. Ja tämä on typerää sikäli, että pääradan kaukojunien määrä on suurempi kuin Rantaradalla, jolloin tilanne saisi kernaammin olla päinvastainen.

Antero

----------


## Etika

> Kyllä edellisessä raportissa nimen omaan mallinnettiin liikenne yksityiskohtaisesti Open Track -ohjelmistolla. Se, mikä tässä raportissa on uutta, että siinä on koitettu arvioida, kuinka paljon järjestelmään tulisi lisätä tyhjää kapasiteettia erilaisten häiriöiden varalta. Lisäksi on huomioitu ns. kaupallisen liikenteen vaatimukset, jotka jos oikein hahmotin, tulevat siitä, että Helsingin ulkopuolinen rataverkko luo omat rajoitteensa aikataulurakenteeseen: eli vaikkapa pääradan suunnasta junat voivat tulla vain tietyissä aikaikkunoissa johtuen siitä, että nopeammat junat voivat ohittaa hitaat vain tietyissä kohdissa. Toisin sanoen, vaikkapa Lentoradan rakentaminen lisäisi Helsingin ja Pasilan välistä kapasiteettia, kun aikataulusuunnittelusta poistuu pakkopisteitä.


Sen siitä saa kun vastailee ulkomuistista. Piti lukea ne uudestaan ne raportit tarkemmin, ilmeisesti nuo tiputukset johtuvat tarkemmista minimijunavälien selvittämisestä ja tuon Helsingin ulkopuolisen rataverkon vaikutuksista. Noiden raporttien kohdallahan jo teoreettinen maksimikapasiteetti on tippunut (esim. 178->138 Linnunlaulussa) jo ennen kuin häiriövara otetaan huomioon.




> Ja järki käteen: raportti lupaa kapasiteettia tuollaiset 100 junaa tunnissa. Jos vaikka Lentokenttäratakin otetaan lukuun, niin tarjolla on jokaiselle kaksoisraiteelle kapasiteettia 10 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa, elikkä kuuden minuutin vuoroväli. Siinä riittää kehittämismahdollisuuksia, ei varmasti ota kapasiteetista kiinni. Varsinkin kaukoliikenteen tarpeet sopivat tuohon kehykseen heittämällä, kun tällä hetkellä tunnissa junia menee viisi suuntaansa yhteensä. Seudullisessa liikenteessä taas liikennetarve Helsingin niemelle ei nykyisestä enää hirveästi lisäänny. Kehittämisen painopisteen tulisi olla poikittaisessa liikenteessä, siinä liikenteessä, jossa matkamäärät ovat kasvussa. Niemelle tuleva liikenne on vakiintunut nykyiselleen jo vuosikymmeniä sitten eikä se paljoa nykyisestä muutu, koska maankäyttökään niemellä ei voi kovin paljoa muuttua. Uusi täydennysrakentaminen tosin luo uutta liikennetarvetta, mutta kyse on korkeintaan jostain 10 - 20 % lisäyksestä.


Kaupunkiraiteillahan menee jo nyt 12 junaa tunnissa per raidepari suuntaansa. Ja kaukoliikenteen raiteilla Tikkurilaan menee 7-8 junaa suuntaansa (5 Tampereelle ja 2-3 Lahteen). Onhan tulla vielä kapasiteettia, mutta ei kyllä millään Lentoradalle. Tuo kapasiteetti riittää juuri ja juuri olemassa olevan rataverkon lisäliikennöintisuunnitelmiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:09 ----------




> Kyllä. Itse asiassa olen vähän yllättynyt siitä, ettei vaihdekujia uudisteta perusteellisemmin juuri näiden tilanteiden vuoksi. Sillä tässä auttaa sekä se, että päättyville raiteille johtavia raiteita voidaan ajaa tilanteen mukaan vasemman- tai oikeanpuoleisen liikenteen mukaan, ja edelleen joustavuutta haettaessa, päättyville raiteille johtava 2-raiteinen rata laajennetaan 3-raiteiseksi, jolloin yksi raiteenvaihto ei varaa koko saapuvaa rataa. Tällaisessa järjestelyssä siis on raiteenvaihdon mahdollisuuksia enemmän kuin yhdessä paikassa ja sellaisin etäisyyksin toisistaan, että vaihteiden asetus ja kulkutien varmistus voidaan tehdä samalla kun yhtä raidetta käyttävä juna etenee pysähtymättä.
> 
> Eli pelkistettynä, sekä lähtevät että saapuvat junat voisivat käyttää tarkoituksenmukaisinta päättyvän raiteen mukaista raidetta jopa Nordenkjöldinkadulta lähtien ja toisiaan häiritsemättä.
> 
> Tarkoitukseni ei ole selvittää sitä, mitä muut ovat jo selvittäneet. Mutta tuon 5-raiteen esimerkin mukaan, jos Pasilan ja Helsingin väli olisi ajateltu näin, 5:lle saapuva juna voisi Pasilan eteläpuolelta vaihtaa vasemman puolen ajoon raiteelle 223 ja raiteilta 69 lähtevä juna ajaa vastaavasti vasemmanpuoleisesti ylös raiteita 224226. Tämä edellyttäisi, että puolenvaihto olisi mahdollista pääradan raiteilla molemmin päin Tivolitien pohjoispuolella. Sillä Nordenskjöldinkadulle asti olisi käytössä 3 raidetta, jos myös itäinen huoltoraide olisi tehty vaihtein ajettavaksi pääradan kummaltakin raiteelta.


Tuota vaihtuvaa vasemman- tai oikeanpuoleisen ajamisen vaihtoehtoa selvitettiin raportin mukaan ja siitä todettiin seuraavaa: "Simuloinnin perusteella ehdotettu ratkaisu toimii tilanteissa, joissa ei ole yhtään häiriötä, mutta tarkemmassa tarkastelussa ratkaisu osoittautui erittäin häiriöherkäksi." Huoltoraiteita on ilmeisesti tarkoitus hyödyntää enemmän kuin nykyään häirötilanteissa "lisäraiteena", mutta pääasiassa samaan suuntaan kuin aina viereistä kaukojunien raidetta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Pisarassa on toisella raiteella häiriö, siellä on häiriö molemmilla raiteilla. Ilmalassa seisovia ihmisiä ei nimittäin ohjata Kehäradan kautta Pasilaan, eli pysäytettäisiin vain toiseen suuntaan kiertävä liikenne kokonaan.


Ei tarvitse ohjata minkään kehäradan kauta Pasilaan vaan sen suunnan junat jotka olisivat olleet menossa Pisaran sille raiteella jolla häiriö on, voidaan pysäyttää Pasilaan ja tyhjentää matkustajista jotka vaihtavat sitten junaan joka tulee pääradalta ja jatkaa Pisaraan. Pisara on niin lyhyt että on yhdentekevää joutuuko häiriötilanteessa kiertämään sen väärään suuntaan kuin oisi muuten mennyt, kunhan pääsee perille, siinä menettää aikaa korkeintaan 5 minuuttia + vaihtoon mennyt aika. 

Kehärata on sitten toinen juttu, sen lenkki kestää melkein tunnin kiertää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei tarvitse ohjata minkään kehäradan kauta Pasilaan vaan sen suunnan junat jotka olisivat olleet menossa Pisaran sille raiteella jolla häiriö on, voidaan pysäyttää Pasilaan ja tyhjentää matkustajista jotka vaihtavat sitten junaan joka tulee pääradalta ja jatkaa Pisaraan.


Mietipä asiaa hetki. Miten ajat kaikki tukossa olevan suunnan junat Pasilaan? Kun lähiliikennereiteillä on kierrossa muutama kymmenen junaa yhteen kiertosuuntaan, niitä kaikkia ei voi ajaa Pasilaan. Ne nyt vaan eivät mahdu sinne. Junat voidaan ajaa enintään seisomaan peräkkäisille asemille. Sen jälkeen ne eivät liiku mihinkään, kun ei ole tilaa. Jos siis toisen kiertosuunnan liikennettä pyöritetään koko ajan normiaikataululla.

Mutta jos mietit vielä vähän lisää, niin ymmärrät, että toisen suunnan liikennettä ei voi kierrättää normiaikataululla jos toinen suunta seisoo. Tämä johtuu siitä, että vain puolet junista kiertää kehää. Toinen puoli ajaa Leppävaaraan ja Keravalle. Niiden kierto pysähtyy myös, jos vastasuunta seisoo. Eli koko systeemi päätyy seisomaan, koska Kehäradan ja Ranta- ja pääratojen junat ovat Haagan ja Hiekkaharjun eteläpuolella lomittain.

Tämän ongelman välttämiseksi oli aiemmin suunnitelma käyttää tunnelin tukkeutuessa Helsinkiä pääteasemana, jossa voidaan vaihtaa junien suuntaa ja pitää siten muu osa lähiliikenneverkosta ajossa. Uusimmassa raidejärjestyksessä tämä ei ole mahdollista. Mutta ei ole myöskään mahdollista käyttää Pasilaa suunnanvaihtoasemana, koska Pasilassa ei ole siihen tarvittavaa raiteistoa eikä sille raiteistolle tilaa.




> Kehärata on sitten toinen juttu, sen lenkki kestää melkein tunnin kiertää.


Ei se ole mikään toinen juttu. Ympyrä on ympyrä, jonka jokainen kohta on ihan samanarvoinen. Tosin Kehäradalla tunnelissa on vain puolet siitä junamäärästä, joka olisi Pisaran tunnelissa. Mikä tarkoittaa myös sitä, että häiriöriski on myös puolet.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Pientä toivoa toki on, ettei rautateille vielä tarvitse riimitellä muistokirjoitusta, kun liikenne- ja viestintäministeriksi valittiin kaupunkilainen, Anne Berner, joka keskustamandaatista huolimatta on nähnyt lapsena enemmän ratikoita ja kantakaupungin katuja kuin traktoreita ja maalaispolkuja.


Ensimmäinen Sveitsin kansalainen, joka toimii Suomessa liikenneministerinä. Saadaankohan Raclette kaikkiin maitokauppoihin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mietipä asiaa hetki. Miten ajat kaikki tukossa olevan suunnan junat Pasilaan? Kun lähiliikennereiteillä on kierrossa muutama kymmenen junaa yhteen kiertosuuntaan, niitä kaikkia ei voi ajaa Pasilaan. Ne nyt vaan eivät mahdu sinne. Junat voidaan ajaa enintään seisomaan peräkkäisille asemille. Sen jälkeen ne eivät liiku mihinkään, kun ei ole tilaa. Jos siis toisen kiertosuunnan liikennettä pyöritetään koko ajan normiaikataululla.
> 
> Tämän ongelman välttämiseksi oli aiemmin suunnitelma käyttää tunnelin tukkeutuessa Helsinkiä pääteasemana, jossa voidaan vaihtaa junien suuntaa ja pitää siten muu osa lähiliikenneverkosta ajossa. Uusimmassa raidejärjestyksessä tämä ei ole mahdollista. Mutta ei ole myöskään mahdollista käyttää Pasilaa suunnanvaihtoasemana, koska Pasilassa ei ole siihen tarvittavaa raiteistoa eikä sille raiteistolle tilaa.


Jos varajärjestelmä halutaan suunnitella sellaiseksi että se toimii, niin ei ole ongelmaa sijoitttaa junia. Kaikki on halusta kiinni.  Vaikka Pisaran myötä osa päärautatieaseman matkustajaraiteistä voivat kadota niin sen ja Pasilan välille jää ymmärtääkseni 11 raidetta ja yhtä voitaisiin varmaan käyttää vararaiteena, jonne häiriösuunnan junat voisivat jäädä odottamaan.  2.5 km matkalle mahtuisi n  30 kpl Sm5 junayksikköä  eli ainakin parin tunnin häiriön keston ajaksi, eivätkä ne junat seisoisi siellä koko ajan, vaan lähetettäisiin takaisin kanssa eli purettaisiin letkaa koko ajan. Koska Pisarassa käytetätäisiin vain yhdenmukaista kalustoa, ei ole merkitystä mihin pinosta purettavat junat menevät. 




> Ei se ole mikään toinen juttu. Ympyrä on ympyrä, jonka jokainen kohta on ihan samanarvoinen. Tosin Kehäradalla tunnelissa on vain puolet siitä junamäärästä, joka olisi Pisaran tunnelissa. Mikä tarkoittaa myös sitä, että häiriöriski on myös puolet.


Näin on. Siksi Pisaran varajärjestelmä pitää suunnitella kunnolla. 


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:34 ----------




> Ensimmäinen Sveitsin kansalainen, joka toimii Suomessa liikenneministerinä. Saadaankohan Raclette kaikkiin maitokauppoihin?


Mun ymmärtääkseni on saanut jo aika kauan ostaa raclette-juustoa niistä. Tietysti sveitsiläiset laatutuotteet voisivat olla vähän edullisempia Suomen kaupoissa, Valion ja Arla-Ingmanin kamat kun alkaa vähän tympiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Helsinki/Pasila-välin kapasiteettitarkasteluissa ihmetyttää kaikkien raiteiden niputtaminen yhteen maksimiliikennettä määriteltäessä. Välillä on kyllä 10 raidetta, mutta ylimääräistä kapasiteettia ei voi juuri siirtää laidasta laitaan tai edes viereisille raiteille. Tällä hetkellä siirto ei ole fyysisesti edes mahdollista kuin Pääradan ja itäisemmän huoltoraiteen välillä puuttuvien vaihdeyhteyksien takia.
Parannussuunnitelmissa on uusia vaihdekujia ainakin Pasilan eteläpuolelle. Tämäkään ei auta kovin paljon, sillä raiteiden vaihtelevat liikennöintisuunnat vaikeuttavat järkevää operointia. Nykyisin välillä on oikeastaan viisi rinnakkaista kaksiraiteista rataa.
Teoreettisesti kymmenellä raiteella, liikennöitäessä viiden minuutin välein, voitaisiin ajaa yhteensä 120 junaa tunnissa. Tämä ei ole terminaalin tulo/lähtö-vaihdekujan kapasiteetinkaan kannalta vielä kovin paljon. Anteron mainitseman laiturien edustan kolmiraiteistaminen tuo vielä lisäkapasiteettia lähinnä poikkeustilanteiden varalta. Lisäraiteita ei tarvita normaaliliikenteessä. Junatiheyden lisääminen niiden avulla olisi kuitenkin uhkarohkeata.
Välillä on siis viisi vierekkäistä raideparia. Niistä Päärata on kuormitetuin ainakin siinä mielessä, että siellä olisi enemmän liikennettä, jos vain sekaan sopisi. Toisaalta keskimmäinen eli huoltoraidepari on kaikkein vähiten kuormitettu. Sen kuormitus laskenee kaukoliikenteen ohjausvaunujen lisääntyessä. Ei liene kovin kaukana aika, jolloin kaikki päiväkaukojunat ovat kaksisuuntaisia eikä niitä viedä välillä varikolle. Raideparin käyttö Pääradan kuormituksen helpottajana pitäisi olla mahdollista, kunhan vain rakennetaan tarvittavat vaihdeyhteydet Pasilan pohjoispuolelle.
Tämän jälkeen Pääradan liikenne voitaisiin jakaa kahtia: läntisempää haaraa käyttäisivät ainakin junat, jotka menevät välillä huoltoon; itäisempää haaraa käyttäisivät vain laiturissa kääntyvät junat. Näin Pääradan linjaosuudella voitaisiin liikennöidä maksimaalisella tiheydellä, ehkäpä 15  16 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa. Eteläisimmällä loppuosuudella kuormitus olisi paljon pienempi.
Pieni heikkous ovat haarakohdat Pasilan pohjoispuolella (läntinen/varikkohaara ja läntinen/itäinen haara). Tässä olisi osalla junista potentiaalisesti risteäviä ajolinjoja. Käpylän suuntaan eritasoristeyskin olisi mahdollinen.
Tämän perusteella nykyinen tynkäpisara ei tuo juuri mitään lisäkapasiteettia kaukoliikenteen kannalta Pasilan jäädessä pullonkaulaksi. Ainoa etu olisi, että kaukoliikenteen käyttöön jäisi enemmän laitureita.
Juha

----------


## Max

Pisara taitaa sittenkin olla jo rakennettu. Ainakin tuossa juuri äsken Tikkurilan asemalla seisoskeli Flirt-juna määräasemana Leppävaara  :Wink:

----------


## Vesinokkaeläin

Onko missään vaiheessa noussut keskusteluun ajatus koko Pasilan aseman siirtämisestä? Nyt on jo myöhäistä kun Tripla on rakenteilla, mutta jos Pasilan asema olisi siirretty Länsi-Pasilan suuntaan Veturitien viereen, siihen olisi helposti mahtunut useita lisäraiteita. Toki tämä olisi kartan perusteella vaatinut Pasilan vanhojen veturitallien purkamista.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi varmaankin ollut rakentaa muutama lisäraide Nordenskiöldinkadun kohdalta, vanhojen veturitallien länsipuolelta, Tripla-korttelin läpi, ja jättää vanha asema nykyiselle paikalleen. Triplaan olisi tullut sitten oma pieni asema, jota olisi voinut käyttää esim. länteen suuntaavat junat.

Nämä näin ajatuksina Pasilan kapasiteettiongelmiin.

----------


## PSi

Nyt kun kehäradasta on saatu kokemuksia, niin miltä sen valossa pisararata näyttää? Lentokentän kautta kulkevat junat voivat siis pisararadan valmistuttua ajaa ympyrää kuin pienoisrautatiellä. Onko pääradalla ja rantaradalla liikennöivien junien määrä suurinpiirtein sama, t.s vastaako yhtä rantaradan junaa aina yksi pääradan juna? Jos ei, niin ilmeisesti osa jomman kumman suunnan junista ajetaan maan pällä Helsingin Ceskusrautatieasemalle. Mitkä junat? 

Kuinka helppoa on esimerkiksi Tikkurilaan menevälle matkustajalle valita nopein yhteys Tikkurilaan? Juna maan pinnalta Helsinki C:ltä vai maan alta sieltä jostain? Onko Helsinki C:n laiturista vaikkapa 10 minuutin päästä lähtevä juna ennemmin perillä kuin viiden minuutin päästä maan alta lähtevä juna? Pitää miettiä matka-aikaa maanlalaiselle asemalle ja junien pysähtymisaikoja maanalaisilla väliasemilla ja jyrkkää nousua tunnelista...

Jos FLIRTit jo nyt ajaa kehärataa suorituskykynsä rajoilla (suurin kiihtyvyys jatkuvasti käytössä), niin millaisiin kiihtyvyyksiin päästään tunnelista jyrkkää nousua ajettaessa, jos kiskot on jäässä, ja vetäviä akseleita edelleen vain puolet? 

Jos tunnelissa tulee joku ongelma, niin voidaanko Suomessa tunneliin ylipäänsä turvallisesti siinä tilanteessa lähettää mitään junia kumpaankaan suuntaan? Jos rantaradalla turvalaitevika jälleen sotkee kaiken, niin kuinka pian sotku leviää pääradalle? Mikä on todennäköisyys että pisararadalle saadaan sellainen informaatiojärjestelmä, että sen asemilla jo olevat, ja sinne pyrkivät matkustajat saadaan nopeasti ja sujuvasti Helsinki C:lle ilman hermostumisia, tungoksia... Kehäradan informaatiojärjestelmästä tuskin voidaan ottaa mallia.

pekka

----------


## TuomasLehto

Nämä ovat mielenkiintoisia kysymyksiä, ja mielellään minäkin kuulisin viisaampien vastauksia. Itse olen perinteisesti kannattanut Pisaraa, lähinnä ylipäänsä raideliikenteeseen panostamisena, ja siksi että olen arvellut sen tuovan mukanaan muita (itse hankkeen ulkopuolisia) yksityisiä rakennus- yms. investointeja niin paljon, että se olisi kansantaloudellisesti kannattava investointi kalliista hinnastaan huolimatta. Ja sellaisia tarvittaisiin. Nyt kun hankkeen teknisiin pulmiin on näin amatöörinäkin tullut pikkuhiljaa tutustuttua vähän enemmän, ja kun jo monessa suhteessa yksinkertaisempi Kehärata on osoittautunut käytännössä jopa näin kesäaikanakin näinkin haavoittuvaiseksi kokonaisuudeksi, olen tullut aiempaa epäilevämmäksi. Ehkä tosiaan saattaisi olla viisaampaa etsiä edullisempia tapoja parantaa Helsingistä lähtevien ja sinne saapuvien junien toimintavarmuutta (miksei kapasiteettiäkin). Ja tällä hetkellä tuntuisi, että sellaisia keinoja tarvittaisiin jo pian. Jos Pisara toteutuu, en revi pelihousujani, mutta monia noista yllämainituista kysymyksistä olisi hyvä miettiä ja katsoa esimerkiksi sitä, että varajärjestelmänä Rautatieasemaa voidaan käyttää edes osan lähijunavuoroista pitämiseksi liikenteessä, jos tunnelissa on katkos.

Toinen kysymys sitten on se, että jotenkinhan etenkin yritykset pitäisi saada investoimaan tässä maassa, eikä vain jakamaan voittoja omistajille, muuten olemme tässä nykyisessä suossa ikuisesti  vaikka se ei ehkä ole tämän palstan tai ainakaan tämän ketjun ydinaluetta... Pohdin siis vain, löytyisikö Pisaraa kannattavampia koko kansantaloutta pidemmälläkin aikavälillä kasvattavia hankkeita?

----------


## petteri

Minä näen Kehäradan käyttöönoton tuoneen yhä selvimmin esille kaksi ongelmakohtaa. Ensiksi rautateiden huonon ja epäluotettavan kulunvalvonnan ja kulkutekniikan, joka ei kunnolla sovellu tiheään liikenteeseen ja jossa on aivan liikaa erilaisia kumuloituvia häiriöitä. Toisaalta Helsingin aseman kapasiteettiongelma on pahentunut selvästi kun järjestelmään on tullut lisää epätäsmällisyyttä kun huonon kulunvalvonnan ja tiheään liikenteeseen varsin huonosti soveltuvan ei-etähallinnoidun kuljettaja-ajon aiheuttamat aikatauluhäiriöt kumuloituvat pidemmällä matkalla. En ihmettelisi jos talvella tulisi paljon vielä lisää ongelmia. Lyhyellä aikavälillä paras tapa saada kehäradan junat pysymään paremmin aikataulussa olisi toki 20 minuutin kääntö Helsingin päässä, johon Helsingin aseman laiturikapasiteetti ei nyt kuitenkaan taida riittää. 

Lähiliikenteen täsmällisyyden parantamiseksi olisikin syytä sekä uudistaa kaupunkiratojen kulunvalvonta ja muukin tekniikka metrotasolle, siirtyä automaattiiajoon, joka poistaa kuljettajien toiminnasta aiheutuvat epätäsmällisyydet sekä rakentaa Pisara-rata, jonka jälkeen myös kaupunkiratojen kääntöongelmat Helsingin päässä ovat historiaa. Pisara-radan suurena etuna on, että erilaisista häiriötilanteista toivutaan paljon paremmin ja vuoroväli on mahdollista pitää paremmin tasaisena. Jatkuvaa ympyrää ajavassa metrossa yhden vuoron jäädessä riittävästi jälkeen takaisin aikatauluun päästään tekemällä edellä kulkevasta junasta vain seuraava, joka kohdassa rataa. Toki luotettavampi liikennöinti vaatii myös, että ratojen kulunvalvonta mahdollistaa tarvittaessa liikennöinnin selvästi nykyistä tiheämmällä vuorovälillä, jolloin Pisaraa käyttävien kahden eri linjan kanssa ei tule merkittäviä ruuhkautumisongelmia sekä sen verran pelivaraa aikatauluihin, että jossain kohdissa on mahdollista kuroa kiinni pieniä myöhästymisiä, niin ettei liikaa vuoroja jouduta peruuttamaan.

Ihan muista tekijöistä riippumatta kuljettajanvaihtojärjestelmää on kyllä syytä nopeasti parantaa niin, että Helsingistä lähtevä kuljettaja joko odottaa Helsingin aseman laiturilla tai tulee junaan jo Pasilassa ja odottaa lähtöä valmiiksi ohjaamossa. Se vaadi paljon muuta kuin hallinnollisia päätöksiä ja kustannusvaikutus on pieni. Sen lisäksi K-junien muuttamisella N-juniksi voidaan häiriöitä vähentää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lähiliikenteen täsmällisyyden parantamiseksi olisikin syytä sekä uudistaa kaupunkiratojen kulunvalvonta ja muukin tekniikka metrotasolle, siirtyä automaattiiajoon, joka poistaa kuljettajien toiminnasta aiheutuvat epätäsmällisyydet sekä rakentaa Pisara-rata, jonka jälkeen myös kaupunkiratojen kääntöongelmat Helsingin päässä ovat historiaa. Pisara-radan suurena etuna on, että erilaisista häiriötilanteista toivutaan paljon paremmin ja vuoroväli on mahdollista pitää paremmin tasaisena. Jatkuvaa ympyrää ajavassa metrossa yhden vuoron jäädessä riittävästi jälkeen takaisin aikatauluun päästään tekemällä edellä kulkevasta junasta vain seuraava, joka kohdassa rataa. Toki luotettavampi liikennöinti vaatii myös, että ratojen kulunvalvonta mahdollistaa tarvittaessa liikennöinnin selvästi nykyistä tiheämmällä vuorovälillä, jolloin Pisaraa käyttävien kahden eri linjan kanssa ei tule merkittäviä ruuhkautumisongelmia sekä sen verran pelivaraa aikatauluihin, että jossain kohdissa on mahdollista kuroa kiinni pieniä myöhästymisiä, niin ettei liikaa vuoroja jouduta peruuttamaan.
> 
> Ihan muista tekijöistä riippumatta kuljettajanvaihtojärjestelmää on kyllä syytä nopeasti parantaa niin, että Helsingistä lähtevä kuljettaja joko odottaa Helsingin aseman laiturilla tai tulee junaan jo Pasilassa ja odottaa lähtöä valmiiksi ohjaamossa. Se vaadi paljon muuta kuin hallinnollisia päätöksiä ja kustannusvaikutus on pieni. Sen lisäksi K-junien muuttamisella N-juniksi voidaan häiriöitä vähentää.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä Petterin kanssa näistä hänen esittämistään asioista mutta täysautomaattiajosta rautateillä, vaika kaupunkiradat olisi eristetty muusta rataverkosta, vähän varauksellisemmin.

t. Rainer

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Lähiliikenteen täsmällisyyden parantamiseksi olisikin syytä sekä uudistaa kaupunkiratojen kulunvalvonta ja muukin tekniikka metrotasolle, siirtyä automaattiiajoon, joka poistaa kuljettajien toiminnasta aiheutuvat epätäsmällisyydet sekä rakentaa Pisara-rata, jonka jälkeen myös kaupunkiratojen kääntöongelmat Helsingin päässä ovat historiaa. Pisara-radan suurena etuna on, että erilaisista häiriötilanteista toivutaan paljon paremmin ja vuoroväli on mahdollista pitää paremmin tasaisena. Jatkuvaa ympyrää ajavassa metrossa yhden vuoron jäädessä riittävästi jälkeen takaisin aikatauluun päästään tekemällä edellä kulkevasta junasta vain seuraava, joka kohdassa rataa. Toki luotettavampi liikennöinti vaatii myös, että ratojen kulunvalvonta mahdollistaa tarvittaessa liikennöinnin selvästi nykyistä tiheämmällä vuorovälillä, jolloin Pisaraa käyttävien kahden eri linjan kanssa ei tule merkittäviä ruuhkautumisongelmia sekä sen verran pelivaraa aikatauluihin, että jossain kohdissa on mahdollista kuroa kiinni pieniä myöhästymisiä, niin ettei liikaa vuoroja jouduta peruuttamaan.


Mielsin yllä olevan kommenttisi aluksi erinomaiseksi vitsiksi, mutta ilmeisesti oletkin täysin tosissasi?

Mitä sitten tapahtuu, kun yksi (1) juna losahtaa mihin tahansa Pisaradan, pääradan, kehäradan tai Rantaradan osuudelle? Hyppivätkö perässä tulevat junat mossahtaneen yli, vai siirtyvätkö ne kenties ohituskaistalle? Miten kehämäisellä radalla saadaan katkaistua myöhästymisketju junan vikatilanteessa? Kerro ihmeessä, kyllä minua kiinnostaa kuunnella absurdeja tarinoita.

----------


## j-lu

^ Kommentoimatta aihetta muuten, harrastelijoiden papereissa kaikenlaiset poikkeustilanteet saavat kohtuuttoman ison roolin. Se että joudutaan poikkeusliikenteeseen pari kertaa vuodessa, kun juna hyytyy, ei ole käytännössä ja oikeast minkään arvoinen argumentti Pisaraa vastaan. Pätee myös toiseen suuntaan: se että muutamana talvipäivänä öyryttää lunta ja junaliikenne on sekaisin, ei ole käytännössä ja oieasti minkään arvoinen argumentti Pisaran puolesta.

Pisaran kaltainen miljardihanke rakennetaan tai ollaan rakentamatta niiden 360 päivän vuoksi, jolloin liikenne sujuu normaalisti.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Se että joudutaan poikkeusliikenteeseen *pari kertaa vuodessa*, kun juna hyytyy, ei ole käytännössä ja oikeast minkään arvoinen argumentti Pisaraa vastaan.


No johan tulee taas kovaa kauraa, mutta ei se mitään, näitä on ihan lystikästä lukea...  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lähiliikenteen täsmällisyyden parantamiseksi olisikin syytä sekä uudistaa kaupunkiratojen kulunvalvonta ja muukin tekniikka metrotasolle, siirtyä automaattiiajoon, joka poistaa kuljettajien toiminnasta aiheutuvat epätäsmällisyydet sekä rakentaa Pisara-rata, jonka jälkeen myös kaupunkiratojen kääntöongelmat Helsingin päässä ovat historiaa. Pisara-radan suurena etuna on, että erilaisista häiriötilanteista toivutaan paljon paremmin ja vuoroväli on mahdollista pitää paremmin tasaisena.


Alan ammattilaiset ovat tosin sitä mieltä, että ympyrälinjat ovat poikkeuksellisen haastavia liikennöitäviä, koska tällaisen linjan junakiertoon (tai bussi-/raitiovaunukiertoon) ei voida lisätä toipumisaikaa. Esimerkiksi  Lontoossa paikallinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen on antanut periksi ja purkanut historiallisen Circle Linen , joka kylläkin kulkee yhä samaa reittiä, mutta lännestä tulevat junat käännetään Edgware roadin asemalla ja idästä tulevat jatkavat toista reittiä Hammersmithiin. Vaikka kyllähän ympyrälinjoja maailmalla ihan onnistuneestikin liikennöidään, mikä tosin vaatinee riittävää pelivaraa ja varamiehitystä, siis on hyväksyttävä suuremmat kulut luotettavan liikennöinnin edellytyksenä.

Jatkuva kulunvalvonta ei ole mikään hopealuoti, joka ratkaisee kaiken, vaan sen avulla vain alkuperäinen ongelma saadaan muutettua toisenlaiseksi, ehkä helpommin siedetäväksi ongelmaksi. Varsinkin junatiheyden nosto jatkuvan kulunvalvonnan avulla voi olla vaarallista, sillä silloin junat käyttäytyisivät suunnilleen samoin kuin bussit nykyään, eli varsinainen ongelma, realististen aikataulujen ja täsmällisen liikennöinnin puuttuminen, ilmenisi nykyiseltä Jokeri-linjalta tuttuna yksiköiden jonoutumisena. Rautateillä, kun junat eivät voi tulla aivan peräkanaa asemille, seurauksena voi olla linjan palvelutason romahdus. Jatkuva kulunvalvonta auttaa kyllä siinä, että ongelmat eivät pääsisi heijastumaan niin herkästi Rantaradalta Kehäradalle ja sieltä Pääradalle taikka toisinpäin.

Jos Pisara tehdään, voi olla tarpeen riittävän täsmällisen liikenteen takaamiseksi tehdä samoin, kun tehdään Helsingissä raitioteiden ympyrälinjoilla, eli valitaan jostain reitin varrelta keinotekoinen pääteasema, jolla junia seisotetaan esimerkiksi viisi minuuttia,tai ideaalisimmin reilu kymmenen minuuttia, jos käytettävissä olisi asema, jolla olisi neljä raidetta. Tällöin "pääteaseman" ohittavat matkustajat voisivat vaihtaa edellä kulkevaan vuoroon, jolloin heidän ei tarvitsisi odottaa aikataulun tasausta. Toinen mahdollisuus olisi tehdä kuten Lontoossa ja katkaista linja sopivasta kohtaa, esimerkiksi siitä, missä joskus tulevaisuudessa voisi erota Klaukkalan kaupunkirata, ja linjan toinen pää jatkuisi Klaukkalan suuntaan.

----------


## petteri

> Mielsin yllä olevan kommenttisi aluksi erinomaiseksi vitsiksi, mutta ilmeisesti oletkin täysin tosissasi?
> 
> Mitä sitten tapahtuu, kun yksi (1) juna losahtaa mihin tahansa Pisaradan, pääradan, kehäradan tai Rantaradan osuudelle? Hyppivätkö perässä tulevat junat mossahtaneen yli, vai siirtyvätkö ne kenties ohituskaistalle? Miten kehämäisellä radalla saadaan katkaistua myöhästymisketju junan vikatilanteessa? Kerro ihmeessä, kyllä minua kiinnostaa kuunnella absurdeja tarinoita.


Toki lentäviä junia ei ole vielä kehitetty, mutta ei tunneli ole käytännössä mitenkään erityisen haavoittuva joukkoliiikenteen järjestämisen kannalta. Silloin liikennöidään luotettavalla tekniikalla eli vaikka nykyisellä Helsingin metron luotettavuustasolla tai paremmalla järjestelmällä junien jymähtämiset ovat kovin harvinaisia tapahtumia. 

Nykyinen Helsingin lähiliikenteen tekniikka on toki mädän epäluotettavaa ja vanhentunutta sekä asetuslaite-, kulunvalvonta- raidejärjestelmä- operointi- että opastintekniikaltaan ja lisäksi raiteilla on vielä kostealla ilmalla raiteille jymähteleviä Sm2 romuja. Silloin toki järjestelmässä on valtavasti häiriöitä, jotka nyt kehäradan käyttöönoton jälkeen ovat vaan kumuloituneet. Se kuitenkaan tarkoita, ettei kaupunkiratojen raiteilla voida liikennöidä luotettavasti sen jälkeen kun tekniikka on ajantasalla.

Mitä kehäratojen häiriöntasaukseen tulee, niillä toimitaan samalla lailla kuin hyvissä metroissakin. Kun edellä kulkee myöhässä oleva,  junia ei päästetä ajautumaan sumppuun, vaan myös edelliset ja seuraavat junat voidaan laittaa myös  hidastamaan. Mitä lyhyempi vuoroväli on, sitä helpompi yksiköiden on "vaihtaa vuoroa" ilman että matkustajille tulee merkittävää haittaa.  Junien kulun säätämisen lisäksi käytetään myös varakalustoa, joka voidaan syöttää järjestelmään, se tapahtuu niin, että linjalle tulee sivuraiteelta varajuna ja se ottaa myöhässä olevan junan ottaa paikan. Toki järjestelmästä myös poistetaan ylimääräiset junat sivuraiteille sopivassa kohdassa. Hyvässä kehämäisessä järjestelmässä on usein samalla lailla kaksi kaluston säätöpistettä kuin linjamaisessa järjestelmässä on linjojen päissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...voi olla tarpeen riittävän täsmällisen liikenteen takaamiseksi tehdä samoin, kun tehdään Helsingissä raitioteiden ympyrälinjoilla, eli valitaan jostain reitin varrelta keinotekoinen pääteasema, jolla junia seisotetaan esimerkiksi viisi minuuttia,tai ideaalisimmin reilu kymmenen minuuttia...


Kolmosellahan on ollut vuosikaudet käytäntö, jossa päättärillä seisoo tavallisesti kaksi vaunua peräkkäin. Päättärin ohi matkustavat voivat vaihtaa etummaiseen, joka lähtee vuorovälin verran aiemmin kuin ne, joilla tulivat. Seiskalla ei ole ollut yhtä tiheä vuoroväli, vaan yksinäinen vaunu on seissyt Pasilassa aikansa ja jatkaa sitten.

Näiden kahden ratikkalinjan kohdalla voi tietenkin syyttä autoilijoita tasausajan tarpeesta. Mutta Lontoon Circle Line osoittaa, että on vaikea kiertää lenkkiä ilman tasausaikaa, vaikka ajetaan katuliikenteestä erillään. Tämä osoittaa sen, miksi automaatti ei ratkaise mitään. Eli ajoaikaan epävarmuutta aiheuttava tekijä ovat matkustajat, jotka eivät muutu automaattisiksi eli täysin hallittaviksi, vaikka kuljettajat muutettaisiinkin.

Pisaran liikennöintisuunnitelmissa on ollut koko ajan ajatus siitä, että Pisarassa kulkeviksi ajatellut vuorot tasaavat aikaansa jossain muualla kuin Helsingissä. Kehäradan kanssa tasauksen on oltava Kehäradalla, ja luonteva päättäri on Lentoaseman asema. Tässäkään ei automaatti auta. Tasauksen tarve kun tulee pysäkkiaikojen vaihtelun lisäksi siitä, että Rantaradan ja pääradan välinen ajoaika on sovitettava kummankin radan muualle kuin Kehäradalle ajavien junien vuoroihin. Ainoa keino välttää tasausajat on alkaa ajaa niin hitaasti, että tasaus voidaan tehdä säätämällä kutakin asemavälin ajoaikaa aina sen mukaan, kauanko asemalla meni. Tai seisomalla asemilla niin kauan, että varmasti mikä hyvänsä matkustajamäärä ehtii junasta ja junaan. Käytännössä on parempaa palvelutasoa ja tehokkaampaa kaluston käyttöä hoitaa asia tasauspysähdyksin.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

Lenkillä tehtävästä tasauksesta pääsee yksinkertaisesti sillä, että junat ajavat vain yhden lenkin kerralla. Eli Kirkkonummi, Pisara, Kehärata, Pisara, Kerava tjs. Ei pitäisi olla ongelma, sillä jokatapauksessa Pisaraan ajettaisiin junia myös muualta kuin kehäradalta. Tokihan tuossa on sitten jollekin insinöörille laskemista kalustokierrossa, mutta on niitä varmaan vaikeampiakin asioita onnistuttu maailmanhistoriassa laskemaan.

----------


## late-

> Kun edellä kulkee myöhässä oleva,  junia ei päästetä ajautumaan sumppuun, vaan myös edelliset ja seuraavat junat voidaan laittaa myös  hidastamaan.


Pisaran tapauksessa silloin olisi hidastettava myös Espoon ja Keravan kaupunkiratoja, jotta vuorovälien synkronointi edelleen toimisi. Järjestelmästä tulee nopeasti varsin monimutkainen.

Vastaavan tyyppisiä ongelmia joudutaan ratkomaan esimerkiksi Lontoon Crossraililla. Crossrailiin keskiosalla tullaan ajamaan tunnissa 24 vuoroa (2,5 minuutin vuoroväli), jotka saapuvat useilta haaroilta, joilla on osin myös muuta liikennettä. Haaroilla liikennettä hallitaan todennäköisesti rautatiemäisesti eli pyritään noudattamaan aikatauluja, jotta muut samoja rataosia käyttävät voivat noudattaa normaalia toimintaperiaatettaa. Keskiosuudella puolestaan todennäköisesti painotetaan vuorovälien tasaamista, joka on metrojärjestelmissä yleinen toimintamalli. Näiden kahden toimintaperiaatteen sovittaminen yhteen ei ole aivan yksinkertaista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näiden kahden toimintaperiaatteen sovittaminen yhteen ei ole aivan yksinkertaista.


San Franciscon ratikoilla on vähän samankaltaisia ongelmia. Keskustassa on kulkuvalvottu tunneli, tunnelin molemmissa päissä puolestaan näkemäohjattua katurataa erilaisine häiriöineen. Kun vaunut eivät saavu tunnelin suulle silloin kuin pitäisi, ne jäävät joskus pitkäksikin aikaa odottamaan slottia. Tilannetta ei helpota se, että lännessä tunneliin ajetaan kahdesta kohdasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pisaran tapauksessa silloin olisi hidastettava myös Espoon ja Keravan kaupunkiratoja, jotta vuorovälien synkronointi edelleen toimisi. Järjestelmästä tulee nopeasti varsin monimutkainen.


Ehkäpä tämän asian ymmärtäminen on helpompaa, jos ajattelee, että Pisarassa (tai Kehäradalla) kiertävät junat ovat kuin hammaspyörä. Ranta- ja pääradan junat kytkeytyvät Pisaraan kuten rinnakkaiset hammaspyörät, joissa yksi hammas vastaa yhtä junavuoroa. Jos missä hyvänsä jonkin junan eli hampaan kulkeminen alkaa tökkiä, se vaikuttaa kaikkiin muihin hampaisiin eli juniin. Eli yhdenkin junan tyssääminen pysäyttää yhden hammaspyörän ja samalla myös kaikki muut hammaspyörät ja junat.

Tällä ilmiöllä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, onko Pisara tunneli vai ei. Ratkaisevaa on se, että kahden ennen erillisen radan liikenne kytketään yhteen ja toisistaan riippuvaksi. Sillä toimenpiteellä lisätään ratkaisevasti häiriöherkkyyttä ja vähennetään vikasietoisuutta. Jos molemmat asiat ovat onglema, tällaisia kytkentöjä ei kannata tehdä.

Yksinkertaisin tapa selvitä tällaisten kytkentöjen kanssa on hitaus ja vuorovälin pidentäminen. Siinä kannattaa sitten miettiä, kumpi on huonompaa palvelutasoa. Siis hitaus ja pitkät vuorovälit vai nopeus, lyhyet vuorovälit ja ajantasaukset tai vaihtopakko. Vaiko se, että nopeaksi tiheän vuorovälin palveluksi tarkoitetut junat myöhästelevät, jolloin palvelu on sekä hidasta että epäluotettavaa.

Jos katsellaan maailmaa yleisesti, yleisin valinta on kytkemättömyys. Eli yleinen metrojen ja paikallisjunien toteutustapa on, että kullakin linjalla on oma ratansa, jossa junat sahaavat edestakaisin. Tällaisessa järjestelmässä voi noudattaa sitä Laten mainitsemaa käytäntöä, jossa aikataulun sijasta noudatetaan vuoroväliä. Mikä tarkoittaa, että järjestelmä toipuu häiriöstä heti seuraavan junavuoron jälkeen.

Toki on poikkeuksiakin. Paras suoritus ehkä on Tokion paikallisjunaverkko. Useiden kymmenien kilometrien pituiset linjat ajavat läpi keskustan ratoja, joilla on keskustan alueella noin 2 minuutin vuorovälit. Keskusta-alueella junan tunnus voi olla metro, mutta metrolinjan pääteasemalla tunnus vaihtuu, kun juna jatkaa maaseudulle. Ehkä tämä on mahdollista siksi, että Tokiossa ei ole maailman paras joukkoliikenne.  :Wink:  Ainakin se on mahdollista siksi, että Tokiossa ei ole erikseen metroja ja junia, vaan metrotunneleissa ja junaradoilla ajaa sama kapearaiteinen junakalusto, jonka aikataulut ovat 15 sekunnin tarkkuudella.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos katsellaan maailmaa yleisesti, yleisin valinta on kytkemättömyys. Eli yleinen metrojen ja paikallisjunien toteutustapa on, että kullakin linjalla on oma ratansa, jossa junat sahaavat edestakaisin. Tällaisessa järjestelmässä voi noudattaa sitä Laten mainitsemaa käytäntöä, jossa aikataulun sijasta noudatetaan vuoroväliä. Mikä tarkoittaa, että järjestelmä toipuu häiriöstä heti seuraavan junavuoron jälkeen.
> 
> Toki on poikkeuksiakin. Paras suoritus ehkä on Tokion paikallisjunaverkko. Useiden kymmenien kilometrien pituiset linjat ajavat läpi keskustan ratoja, joilla on keskustan alueella noin 2 minuutin vuorovälit. Keskusta-alueella junan tunnus voi olla metro, mutta metrolinjan pääteasemalla tunnus vaihtuu, kun juna jatkaa maaseudulle. Ehkä tämä on mahdollista siksi, että Tokiossa ei ole maailman paras joukkoliikenne.  Ainakin se on mahdollista siksi, että Tokiossa ei ole erikseen metroja ja junia, vaan metrotunneleissa ja junaradoilla ajaa sama kapearaiteinen junakalusto, jonka aikataulut ovat 15 sekunnin tarkkuudella.


Esimerkkejä usean linjan junien ajamisesta tiheällä vuorovälillä keskustan läpi on paljon muitakin tapauksia kuin Tokion paikallisjunat. Esimerkiksi Pariisin RER:t, merkittävä osa New Yorkin metrosta, Lontoon Thameslink ja Crossrail (rakenteilla), Kööpenhaminan S-tog, Zürichin S-bahn, Tukholman Citybanan(rakenteilla), useiden Saksan kaupunkien S-junaverkot jne.  Kaikissa noissa syötetään useita linjoja samaan tiheällä vuorovälillä liikennöitävään tunneliin tai rataan vilkkaimmalla alueella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esimerkkejä usean linjan junien ajamisesta tiheällä vuorovälillä keskustan läpi on paljon muitakin tapauksia kuin Tokion paikallisjunat. Esimerkiksi Pariisin RER:t, merkittävä osa New Yorkin metrosta, Lontoon Thameslink ja Crossrail (rakenteilla), Kööpenhaminan S-tog, Zürichin S-bahn, Tukholman Citybanan(rakenteilla), useiden Saksan kaupunkien S-junaverkot jne.  Kaikissa noissa syötetään useita linjoja samaan tiheällä vuorovälillä liikennöitävään tunneliin tai rataan vilkkaimmalla alueella.


Tässä on se ongelma että Kehärata ja Pisara yhdistettynä olisi ympyrärata eli se hammasratas-ilmiö korostuu. Kehärata jo yksin on ongelma koska lenkkiä käyttävät junat kulkevat sekä rantaradalla että pääradalla. Ajantasauspaikkojen pitäisi olla Lentoaseman sijaan Leinelässä P-junille ja Pohjois-Haagassa I-junille, ja sehän ärsyttäisi matkustajia, mutta ei taida olla muita vaihtoehtoja?

t. Rainer

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

No tämä viestiketju voidaan kai sitten pistää pitkälle lomautukselle, sillä hallitus siirsi fyrkat ns. kärkihankkeisiin ja Stubbin mukaan "Pisararata-hanke ei lähde tämän hallituskauden aikana liikkeelle".
http://yle.fi/uutiset/hallitus_purki...ttavaa/8296585

----------


## Antero Alku

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/hallitus_purki...ttavaa/8296585


HSL:n kommentti on jotakuinkin erikoinen, kun se on juuri valittanut mittavista lipunhintojen korotuspaineista näiden miljarditunneleiden vuoksi. Tietenkin Pisaran tapauksessa voidaan ajatella, ettei se mitään hintoja korota, kun valtio maksaa viulut. Mutta valtion rata on Kehäratakin, ja kumminkin tulee korotuspaineita siitäkin.

Ja eihän Pisaran kanssa ole edes päästy sopimaan kustannusten jaosta. Sopimusten pitämistä perään kuuluttaneet kunnathan ilmoittivat, että valtion pitää pitää sopimus Pisaran rakentamisesta, mutta kuntien ei tarvitse pitää sopimusta siitä, että ne maksavat puolet. Eihän Espoo ja Vantaa halunneet maksaa yhtään mitään. Muut HSL-kunnat eivät tainneet kuvitellakaan, että maksaminen koskisi niitäkin.

Päätös on ainoa oikea, mutta jää kyllä sellainen väärin sammutettu -olo. Stubbin kommentin perusteella ainakaan hän ei edelleenkään ymmärrä, että hanke on vain niin huono, ettei sitä pidä toteuttaa, oli rahaa tai ei. Paljon pitäisi tapahtua, että toisella metrotunnelilla Helsingin alla olisi mitään mieltä suhteessa siihen, mitä sellainen maksaa. Myöskään Helsinkiin tulevien junien määrän kasvu ei yhdenkään nykyisen aikuisen elinaikana perustele miljardin tunnelia. Ainakaan niin kauan, kun VR-Yhtymä saa käytännössä pitää monopolinsa. Sillä sen vallitessa junaliikenteen kasvu on negatiivinen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Päätös on ainoa oikea, mutta jää kyllä sellainen väärin sammutettu -olo. Stubbin kommentin perusteella ainakaan hän ei edelleenkään ymmärrä, että hanke on vain niin huono, ettei sitä pidä toteuttaa, oli rahaa tai ei. Paljon pitäisi tapahtua, että toisella metrotunnelilla Helsingin alla olisi mitään mieltä suhteessa siihen, mitä sellainen maksaa. Myöskään Helsinkiin tulevien junien määrän kasvu ei yhdenkään nykyisen aikuisen elinaikana perustele miljardin tunnelia. Ainakaan niin kauan, kun VR-Yhtymä saa käytännössä pitää monopolinsa. Sillä sen vallitessa junaliikenteen kasvu on negatiivinen.


Se on ihan ymmärrettävää että valtion rahatilanteen takia sitä joudutaan lylkkäämään, mutta ei hanke mikään huono ole, paitsi että en ymmärrä miksi se on yhtä kallis kuin länsimetro vaikka pituutta on puolet ja asemia vain 3, eli radan mittasuhteet vaikuttavat raskaasti ylimitoitetuilta, laiturit 12 vaunun pituisia kun metrossa riittää puolet siitä?

Helsinki tarvitsee kantakaupungin ympäri kiertävän metrotunnelin jo pelkästään kantakaupunkiin saapuvan liikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi, se ei Töölön suunnalta saavuttaessa nimittäin suju ollenkaan,  ja idea on loistava että metrojunien sijaan sillä ajettaisiin pohjoisesta ja lännestä tulevat kaupunkijunat, koska palvelu on silloin parempaa kuin että junilla Helsinkiin saapuvat matkustajat pakotetaan vaihtamaan kulkuneuvoa. Toteutusta ja linjausta pitää vain miettiä uudestaan, ja perustella hanketta niin että Vantaa ja Espoo ja Kauniainen osallistuisivat suuremalla osuudella, ja valtio vähemmällä, koska näiden kaupunkien asukakat hyötyvät siitä yhtä lailla kuin helsinkiläiset. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Päätös on ainoa oikea, mutta jää kyllä sellainen väärin sammutettu -olo. Stubbin kommentin perusteella ainakaan hän ei edelleenkään ymmärrä, että hanke on vain niin huono, ettei sitä pidä toteuttaa, oli rahaa tai ei. Paljon pitäisi tapahtua, että toisella metrotunnelilla Helsingin alla olisi mitään mieltä suhteessa siihen, mitä sellainen maksaa. Myöskään Helsinkiin tulevien junien määrän kasvu ei yhdenkään nykyisen aikuisen elinaikana perustele miljardin tunnelia.


Pk-seudun liikenteen kasvuennusteilla Pisara tai Töölön metro on ennemmin tai myöhemmin väistämätön. Tai ei nyt täysin väistämätön, mutta realistiset vaihtoehdot ovat todella huonoja ja/tai kalliita ja tehottomia. 

Itse näen joukkoliikenteessä tuleville vuosikymmenille kaksi tavoitetta: säilyttää tai kasvattaa kulkumuoto-osuutta ja päästä kantakaupungin bussirallista eroon. Kumpaankin nykyistä paremmin kaupunkialueelle jakeleva pohjois-eteläsuuntainen raskasraide on ilmeisin vaihtoehto.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Vaikka pitäisikin Pisaraa rahallisen panoksen kannalta tehottomana hankkeena, tuntuisi minusta aika kummalliselta iloita tästä päätöksestä kun katsoo mihin hallitus rahat siirsi: navetoihin (hieman kärjistäen). Jotenkin tuntuu, että kansantaloutta tehottomastikin kasvattava projekti olisi saattanut olla parempi vaihtoehto, mutta mitäpä minä tietäisin... Äkkiseltään vain tuntuu, että olisi voinut vaikka vähentää velkaantumista tuon verran jos ja kun Pisaralle ei nyt tahtoa löydy.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka pitäisikin Pisaraa rahallisen panoksen kannalta tehottomana hankkeena, tuntuisi minusta aika kummalliselta iloita tästä päätöksestä kun katsoo mihin hallitus rahat siirsi: navetoihin (hieman kärjistäen). Jotenkin tuntuu, että kansantaloutta tehottomastikin kasvattava projekti olisi saattanut olla parempi vaihtoehto, mutta mitäpä minä tietäisin... Äkkiseltään vain tuntuu, että olisi voinut vaikka vähentää velkaantumista tuon verran jos ja kun Pisaralle ei nyt tahtoa löydy.


No me ollaan nyt saatu mitä ollaan tilattu  :Laughing: 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaikka pitäisikin Pisaraa rahallisen panoksen kannalta tehottomana hankkeena, tuntuisi minusta aika kummalliselta iloita tästä päätöksestä kun katsoo mihin hallitus rahat siirsi: navetoihin (hieman kärjistäen).


Vähän vierastan tuollaista ajattelua, että "siirretään" rahoja, joita ei ole olemassa. Valtio ottaa miljarditolkulla lainaa myös ensi vuonna. Ei niitä pisararahoja ole missään, lainarahaa nekin olisivat olleet. Yhtä hyvin voitaisiin toisaalta sanoa, että pisararahat menivät turvapaikanhakijoihin (rasismia koska ihmisarvolle ei voi laskea hintaa) taikka vanhustenhoitoon (ei rasismia, koska vanhusten hoidon hinnasta saa jostain syystä puhua).

Minusta pisara on hyvä hanke. Mutta aikalisä antaa toivoa myös sille, että se suunnitellaankin kunnolla eli tehdään Haagasta alkaen eikä nykyisenä miniversiona. Jos talous jonain päivänä nousee, voidaan sitten rakentaakin.

----------


## hylje

> Itse näen joukkoliikenteessä tuleville vuosikymmenille kaksi tavoitetta: säilyttää tai kasvattaa kulkumuoto-osuutta ja päästä kantakaupungin bussirallista eroon. Kumpaankin nykyistä paremmin kaupunkialueelle jakeleva pohjois-eteläsuuntainen raskasraide on ilmeisin vaihtoehto.


Näitä tavoitteita Pisara ei toteuta. Eikä Töölön metrokaan. Pisara kompastuu Pasilan pullonkaulaan, ja metro mutkaiseen linjaukseen joka ei korvaa mitään nykyistä bussirallia.

Bussirallia voi tehokkaimmin hillitä runkolinjaistamalla ja siten nostamalla bussien käyttöastetta, jolloin nykyinen matkustajamäärä kulkee pienemmällä määrällä busseja. Bussille liian suosittuja runkolinjoja voi kehittää raitiolinjoiksi. Erillistä tunnelijunayhteyttä voi sitten miettiä, kun halvemmat ja tarkoituksenmukaisemmat keinot on käytetty loppuun.

Kulkumuoto-osuuteen voi puuttua tehokkaimmin muuttamalla kaupunkirakennetta tiheämmäksi, jolloin etäisyydet lyhenevät. Lyhyemmällä etäisyydellä joukkoliikenne pärjää paremmin. Auto on parempi pitkillä lähiömatkoilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näitä tavoitteita Pisara ei toteuta. Eikä Töölön metrokaan. Pisara kompastuu Pasilan pullonkaulaan, ja metro mutkaiseen linjaukseen joka ei korvaa mitään nykyistä bussirallia.
> 
> Bussirallia voi tehokkaimmin hillitä runkolinjaistamalla ja siten nostamalla bussien käyttöastetta, jolloin nykyinen matkustajamäärä kulkee pienemmällä määrällä busseja. Bussille liian suosittuja runkolinjoja voi kehittää raitiolinjoiksi. Erillistä tunnelijunayhteyttä voi sitten miettiä, kun halvemmat ja tarkoituksenmukaisemmat keinot on käytetty loppuun.
> 
> Kulkumuoto-osuuteen voi puuttua tehokkaimmin muuttamalla kaupunkirakennetta tiheämmäksi, jolloin etäisyydet lyhenevät. Lyhyemmällä etäisyydellä joukkoliikenne pärjää paremmin. Auto on parempi pitkillä lähiömatkoilla.


Pisaran tai metron puolesta pintajoukoliikenteen tehostamiseen em halvemmin keinoin + kaupunkirakenten tiivistämiseen verrattuna puhuu se että vaikutus on välitön eikä joudu odottamaan 30-50 vuotta että liikkumaan pääsisi nopeammin. Tyytymättömyyttä joukkoliikenteessä aiheuttaa juuri se että liikenne ei vedä ruuhka-aikoina, joka nykyään kestää lähes koko päivän klo 7:00 -19:00 väliillä. Kello 10-11 paikkeila on pientä väljyyttä. Ja se tyytymättömyys kun mitään näkyvää ei tapahdu, purkautuu sitten ihmisten omina valintoina, hankitaan sekä sellainen asunto että työpaikka että harrastuksia että kaupunkiin ei tarvitse tulla. Nämä ovat joka tapauksessa poliittisia valintoja mitä filosofiaa ja minkälaista kaupunkirakennetta halutaan suosia.

t. Rainer

----------


## Etika

> Päätös on ainoa oikea, mutta jää kyllä sellainen väärin sammutettu -olo.


Ei kyllä ole ainoa oikea vaan juuri se pahin, kannattipa tai vastustipa Pisaraa. Oleellista siinä on siis se, että sitä ei kuopattu vaan "siirrettiin eteenpäin". Tällä tavalla juuri saadaan ne kaikki Pisaran haitat ilman mitään hyötyjä. Se siirtyy niin paljon eteenpäin, että jos se joskus rakennetaan, se suunnittelu kannattaisi aloittaa alusta. Mutta nyt kun se on vain siirtynyt eikä kuopattu, se haittaa järkevämpien projektien suunnittelua ja rahoitusta lähes yhtä pahasti kuin jos se olisi päätetty tehdä. Kaikissa suunnitelmissa se tulee kummittelemaan "tulevana yhteytenä", jonka ehdoilla muuta joukkoliikennejärjestelmää suunnitellaan. Toisinsanoen, se päätyy samanlaiseen tilaan kuin keskustatunneli ja Viikin metro.

Joko Pisaran kanssa olisi pitänyt edetä tai se olisi pitänyt selkeästi kuopata. Tämä jättää koko Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kehittämisen löysään hirteen.

----------


## hmikko

No, vastavassa "metro tulee sitten" -löysässä hirressä järjestelmää on kehitetty, siinä määrin kun on kehitetty, viimeiset 40 vuotta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No, vastavassa "metro tulee sitten" -löysässä hirressä järjestelmää on kehitetty, siinä määrin kun on kehitetty, viimeiset 40 vuotta.





> Ei kyllä ole ainoa oikea vaan juuri se pahin, kannattipa tai vastustipa Pisaraa. Oleellista siinä on siis se, että sitä ei kuopattu vaan "siirrettiin eteenpäin". Tällä tavalla juuri saadaan ne kaikki Pisaran haitat ilman mitään hyötyjä. Se siirtyy niin paljon eteenpäin, että jos se joskus rakennetaan, se suunnittelu kannattaisi aloittaa alusta. Mutta nyt kun se on vain siirtynyt eikä kuopattu, se haittaa järkevämpien projektien suunnittelua ja rahoitusta lähes yhtä pahasti kuin jos se olisi päätetty tehdä. Kaikissa suunnitelmissa se tulee kummittelemaan "tulevana yhteytenä", jonka ehdoilla muuta joukkoliikennejärjestelmää suunnitellaan.


Olet valitettavasti oikeassa. Mutta ajatukseni on, että kun nyt on eräille vaikea päättää, että Pisara kuopataan kokonaan, saadaan heidätkin sentään hyväksymään päätös, että ei toistaiseksi. Joten on kaksi vaihtoehtoa, tehdään tai ei tehdä toistaiseksi. Ja näistä ainoa oikea on ei tehdä toistaiseksi. Jonka varjopuoli todellaikin on, ettei sitten saa tehdä muutakaan.

Mutta, mitä muuta pitäisi tehdä? Pintaliikenteen kehittäminen, kuten raitioteiden liikenne-etuudet ja bussilikenteen rationalisointi, eivät ole hankkeita kuten Pisara. Fiksusti toimittaessa tätä kehitystyötä, jota olisi pitänyt tehdä jo usea vuosikymmen, voi tehdä ilman sen kummempaa poliittista sotaa. Sitä vaan ei ole tehty, koska vastuullisia virkamiehiä on kiinnostanut enemmän miljarditunnelit, eikä heillä ole ollut siten aikaa normaaleille arkisille virkavelvollisuuksilleen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mutta, mitä muuta pitäisi tehdä? Pintaliikenteen kehittäminen, kuten raitioteiden liikenne-etuudet ja bussilikenteen rationalisointi, eivät ole hankkeita kuten Pisara. Fiksusti toimittaessa tätä kehitystyötä, jota olisi pitänyt tehdä jo usea vuosikymmen, voi tehdä ilman sen kummempaa poliittista sotaa. Sitä vaan ei ole tehty, koska vastuullisia virkamiehiä on kiinnostanut enemmän miljarditunnelit, eikä heillä ole ollut siten aikaa normaaleille arkisille virkavelvollisuuksilleen.


Pintaliikenteen merkittävä nopeuttaminen kantakaupungissa on aikamoista utopiaa. Se johtuu siitä, että katutilassa nopea pintaliikenne on pahasti ristiriidassa kevyen liikenteen sujuvuuden ja turvallisuuden kanssa. 

Minusta näkyvissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa kantakaupungin pintaliikenne hidastuu entisestään, kun liikenneympäristöä kehitetään paremmin ihmisiä ja huonommin moottorikulkuneuvoja palvelevaksi. Se näkyy lähes kaikkien uusien katu-uudistushankkeiden yhteydessä. Juhlapuheissa kyllä joukkoliikenteen nopeutuskin on mukana, mutta lopputuloksena on kävelijöille ja pyöräilijöille mukavampaa ympäristöä, jossa raitiovaunut, bussit ja autot kulkevat entistä hitaammin. Tuon trendin muuttaminen vaatisi äärimmäisen radikaalia vallankumousta, arvovalintaa, jossa hyväksytään enemmän kuolleita ja loukkaantuneita jalankulkijoita ja pyöräilijöitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuon trendin muuttaminen vaatisi äärimmäisen radikaalia vallankumousta, arvovalintaa, jossa hyväksytään enemmän kuolleita ja loukkaantuneita jalankulkijoita ja pyöräilijöitä.


Juurihan Tukholmankatu on suunniteltu tällaiseksi. Suunnitelma on parhaillaan kommentoitavana. Ei sitä suunnitelmaa, joka aikaansaa ne kuolleet ja loukkaantuneet, ole juuri kukaan kritisoinut, porukka avautuu KSV:lle lähinnä siitä että HSL suunnittelee bussilinjan 500 liian lyhyeksi  :Laughing: 

No, eiköhän se Tukholmankatu vielä muutu tuosta nykyisestä. Se nyt vaan ei voi mennä tuollaisena läpi.

----------


## hmikko

> Sitä vaan ei ole tehty, koska vastuullisia virkamiehiä on kiinnostanut enemmän miljarditunnelit, eikä heillä ole ollut siten aikaa normaaleille arkisille virkavelvollisuuksilleen.


Ulkopuolisen tallaajan vinkkelistä näyttää, että tämän suhteen ajat ovat muuttuneet, vaikka muutos ei vielä näy käytännössä kovin laajalti. Rahan loppu on joskus viisauden alku. 560 / Jokeri 2 saatiin aikaiseksi aika paljon nopeammin kuin ensimmäinen Jokeri, eikä tunnelikaan maksanut miljardia, ja se suorastaan ennenkuulumattomasti alitti budjettinsa. Runkolinjasto on muutenkin kehitystä oikeaan suuntaan, samoin kuin HKL:n johdon organisoiminen liikennevälineistä riippumattomaksi (minkä vaikutus ei varmaan myöskään näy yhtäkkiä).

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Pintaliikenteen merkittävä nopeuttaminen kantakaupungissa on aikamoista utopiaa. Se johtuu siitä, että katutilassa nopea pintaliikenne on pahasti ristiriidassa kevyen liikenteen sujuvuuden ja turvallisuuden kanssa.


Palataans nyt perusasioihin. Helsingin raitioliikenteessä on neljä asiaa, jotka aiheuttavat suurimmalta osalta sen, että Helsingin raitioliikenne on nykyisellään merkittävästi hitaampaa, kuin mitä se voisi olla nykylinjastolla ja nykyisellä pysäkkivälillä: 1) Liian kapeat (5,6 vs. 6,4 m) ratikkakaistat, jotka aiheuttavat hajontaa ajoaikoihin erityisesti lähestyttäessä isoja risteyksiä 2) Nykyisestä vaihdetekniikasta, ratatekniikasta ja HKL:n tekemistä päätöksistä johtuva 10 km/h nopeusrajoitus vaihteissa, joka aiheuttaa hajontaa ajoaikoihin 3) Kuljettajalipunmyynti, joka aiheuttaa hajontaa pysäkkiaikoihin ja vaikeuttaa valoetuuksien toteuttamista 4) Täysin raitioliikenteen kulkuun sovittamaton valo-ohjaus, joka aiheuttaa esim. sen, että jossain Päijänteentien tai Hesperian puiston pysäkillä joudutaan seisomaan valoissa sekä ennen pysäkkiä, että pysäkillä lastauksen jo päätyttyä. Tämän ongelman korjaamiseksi yksi kriittinen ratkaisu ovat (kehitetyt) Varova-valot ja raitioliikenteen valoetuuksien yleinen uudelleen suunnittelu.

Jos nämä neljä kohtaa korjattaisiin, niin Helsingin raitioliikenteen keskinopeus voisi mun arvion mukaan nousta nykyisestä noin 14,5 km/h:sta 17,5 km/h:hon.

Oletko samaa mieltä näiden edellä luettelemieni neljän tekijän vaikutuksesta keskinopeuteen? Kyllä vai ei ja jos "ei", niin miten perustelet väitteesi?




> Minusta näkyvissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa kantakaupungin pintaliikenne hidastuu entisestään, kun liikenneympäristöä kehitetään paremmin ihmisiä ja huonommin moottorikulkuneuvoja palvelevaksi. Se näkyy lähes kaikkien uusien katu-uudistushankkeiden yhteydessä. Juhlapuheissa kyllä joukkoliikenteen nopeutuskin on mukana, mutta lopputuloksena on kävelijöille ja pyöräilijöille mukavampaa ympäristöä, jossa raitiovaunut, bussit ja autot kulkevat entistä hitaammin. Tuon trendin muuttaminen vaatisi äärimmäisen radikaalia vallankumousta, arvovalintaa, jossa hyväksytään enemmän kuolleita ja loukkaantuneita jalankulkijoita ja pyöräilijöitä.


Raitioliikenteelle on intuition vastaisesti edullista mahdollisimman yksinkertainen liikenneympäristö. Hyvä esimerkki tästä on se, että jos koko Helsingin raitioverkko muistuttaisi Aleksia, niin keskinopeus olisi muistaakseni selvästi (l. 1-2 km) parempi kuin nyt. Samoin mahdollisimman yksinkertainen risteys lienee raitioliikenteen osalta edullinen, koska eri vaiheiden määrä jää pieneksi -> Lyhyemmät odotusajat, kun omalla tulosuunnalla suurempi osuus valokierrosta.

Taisin joskus kysyä tätä vähän epäsuorasti sinulta, mutta kysytääns uudestaan: Onko kaksi (2) kuollutta jalankulkijaa tai pyöräilijää lisää raitioliikenteen aiheuttamina nähden vuodessa sinun mielestäsi parempi vai huonompi vaihtoehto nykytilanteeseen nähden, jos samalla säästetään kolme (3) kuollutta jalankulkijaa tai pyöräilijää kumipyöräliikenteen aiheuttamista onnettomuuksista?

----------


## j-lu

^ 17,5 km/h on aika optimistinen, varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon, että se vaatisi lisää kaistatilaa, jolle on muitakin käyttäjiä. Mutta vaikka tavoitteeseen päästäisiin, se ei siltikään riitä niille matkoille, mitä bussiliikenteen korvaaminen vaatisi ja mikä on toimivan raskasraiteen potentiaali. Vrt. Huopalahden asemalta Stockalle ratikalla 27 minsaa (aika tasan 8 km / 17,5 km/h), jos oletetaan pysäkiltä pysäkille, junalla pääsee nyt 700 metrin kävelyn kera alle 20:een minsaan.

Petterin näkemys on ihan linjassa kaikkien saatavilla olevien ennusteiden kanssa: pintaliikenne kasvaa ja hidastuu Helsingin kantakaupungissa. Vaikka raitiovaunuilla on merkittävää nopeuttamispotentiaalia, niin se on silti taistelua yleistä kehityssuuntaa vastaan. 

Yleisesti voisi todeta kaupungin tiivistämisen sun muun olevan kaunista ajattelua, joka ei muuta mihinkään sitä nykyistä tosiasiaa, että pks on levällään pitkin peltoja. Vaikka kuinka rakennettaisiin bulevardia, josta pääsee nätisti ja nopeasti keskustaan, korsolaisten tarvitsee edelleen päästä myös keskustaan. Heille raitiovaunut eivät ole minkäänlainen ratkaisu. Pisaralla olisi laajemmalla linjauksella mahdollisuus ratkaista ongelma kertaheitolla, koska Helsinginniemi ei ole niin laaja, etteikö sitä yhdellä lenkillä kattaisi. Tämän jälkeen voisi muuttaa kaikki bussilinjat liityntäliikenteeksi. Hakamäentien eteläpuolelle ei tarvitsisi ajaa yhtään paikallis- tai seutulinjaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ulkopuolisen tallaajan vinkkelistä näyttää, että tämän suhteen ajat ovat muuttuneet, vaikka muutos ei vielä näy käytännössä kovin laajalti. Rahan loppu on joskus viisauden alku. 560 / Jokeri 2 saatiin aikaiseksi aika paljon nopeammin kuin ensimmäinen Jokeri, eikä tunnelikaan maksanut miljardia, ja se suorastaan ennenkuulumattomasti alitti budjettinsa. Runkolinjasto on muutenkin kehitystä oikeaan suuntaan, samoin kuin HKL:n johdon organisoiminen liikennevälineistä riippumattomaksi (minkä vaikutus ei varmaan myöskään näy yhtäkkiä).


On aivan eri juttu rakentaa runkobussilinja jonnekin metsään kuin keskelle kaupunkia.

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> ^ 17,5 km/h on aika optimistinen, varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon, että se vaatisi lisää kaistatilaa, jolle on muitakin käyttäjiä. Mutta vaikka tavoitteeseen päästäisiin, se ei siltikään riitä niille matkoille, mitä bussiliikenteen korvaaminen vaatisi ja mikä on toimivan raskasraiteen potentiaali. Vrt. Huopalahden asemalta Stockalle ratikalla 27 minsaa (aika tasan 8 km / 17,5 km/h), jos oletetaan pysäkiltä pysäkille, junalla pääsee nyt 700 metrin kävelyn kera alle 20:een minsaan.


Puhuin edellisessä viestissäni Helsingin raitioliikenteen keskinopeudesta nykylinjastolla, nykyisillä pysäkkiväleillä ja nykyisillä raitioliikenteen vuoroväleillä ja liikennöintiajoilla. Tämä on eri asia kuin yhden linjan keskinopeus vaikka juuri Stockkalta Huopalahden asemalle, koska koko nykylinjaston keskinopeutta hidastavat mm. kakkos-kolmosen Eiran lenkki sekä runsas raitioliikenteen määrä ydinkeskustan hitaalla alueella (Pikku-Parlamentilta Erottajalle ja Hotelli Simonkentältä Kaisaniemenkadulle ja Mikonkadun limiraiteelle). Ei tuo ydinkeskustan hidas alue olisi kuitenkaan välttämättä kovin paljoa nopeampi, vaikka raitioliikennettä olisi nykyistä vähemmän, mutta mitä vähemmän linjastossa on erittäin hitaita osuuksia, sitä suurempi linjaston keskinopeus on.

Bussilinja 41 ajaa Reittioppaan mukaan arkisin Angervotien pysäkiltä (Huopalahden aseman lounaispuolella Isonnevantiellä) Kauppakorkeakoulujen pysäkille 22 minuutissa. Reittioppaan mukaan matkaa on 6,7 km ja kartalta mitattuna 6,2 km. Keskinopeudeksi tulee tällöin 18,7 km/h tai 16,9 km/h. Ei ole olemassa mitään syytä, että miksi oikein toteutettu raitiolinja olisi ainakaan tätä hitaampi, kun sen päinvastoin voi olettaa minuutin-pari nopeampi ja ennen kaikkea täsmällisempi, koska raitioliikenteellä on omat kaistat mm. ruuhkaisen Töölön tullin ohi.

Keskinopeudet ovat nyt puheena olevilla matkoilla ja ajoajoilla muuten erittäin herkkiä minuutin-parin muutoksille ajoajassa. Ja sen minuutin saa voitettua tai hävittyä yksissä suojatievaloissa helposti.

Mihin perustat väitteesi 17,5 km/h keskinopeuden optimistisuudesta Helsingin nykyiselle raitioliikenteelle? Laskelmiin? Simulointeihin? Kokemukseen raitiovaununkuljettajana?




> Petterin näkemys on ihan linjassa kaikkien saatavilla olevien ennusteiden kanssa: pintaliikenne kasvaa ja hidastuu Helsingin kantakaupungissa. Vaikka raitiovaunuilla on merkittävää nopeuttamispotentiaalia, niin se on silti taistelua yleistä kehityssuuntaa vastaan.


Tähän johtopäätökseen päätyy, jos ei ymmärrä Helsingin nykyisen raitioliikenteen hitauden takana olevia asioita, eikä oikein ole käsitystä liikennetelematiikan ja liikennevalo-ohjauksen mahdollisuuksista.

Autoliikenteen nopeuksien hillitseminen ja jalankulun olosuhteiden parantaminen auttaa intuition vastaisesti usein myös raitioliikennettä, koska tämä tarkoittaa esim. keskikorokkeiden rakentamista -> raitiovaunun ei tarvitsekaan pysähtyä siinä vaiheessa, kun jalankulkija lähtee ylittämään katua jalkakäytävältä. Ei tosin tarvitse myöskään toisella ajoradalla ajavan autoilijan, mutta se on sitten toinen tarina... Samoin raitioliikenne ei vaadi pitkiä vihreitä risteyksissä, vaan ainoastaan juuri oikeaan aikaan tulevan vihreän.




> Yleisesti voisi todeta kaupungin tiivistämisen sun muun olevan kaunista ajattelua, joka ei muuta mihinkään sitä nykyistä tosiasiaa, että pks on levällään pitkin peltoja. Vaikka kuinka rakennettaisiin bulevardia, josta pääsee nätisti ja nopeasti keskustaan, korsolaisten tarvitsee edelleen päästä myös keskustaan. Heille raitiovaunut eivät ole minkäänlainen ratkaisu. Pisaralla olisi laajemmalla linjauksella mahdollisuus ratkaista ongelma kertaheitolla, koska Helsinginniemi ei ole niin laaja, etteikö sitä yhdellä lenkillä kattaisi. Tämän jälkeen voisi muuttaa kaikki bussilinjat liityntäliikenteeksi. Hakamäentien eteläpuolelle ei tarvitsisi ajaa yhtään paikallis- tai seutulinjaa.


Vaikka suora bussiyhteys Korsosta Rautatientorille muuttuisi vaihdolliseksi yhteydeksi bussista ratikkaan esim. Viikissä, niin korsolaisilla on edelleen neljä vaihtoehtoa: 1) Kulkea junalla keskustaan ja vaihtaa siellä ratikkaan. 2) Kulkea sillä bussilla Viikkiin ja vaihtaa ratikkaan siinä. Vaihdosta on toki pieni vaivansa, mutta vaihto tapahtuisi laiturin yli, eikä enää tarvitse istua bussissa Hämeentiellä Vallilanlaakson sillalla jonossa. 3) Kulkea autolla keskustaan -> Hups, siellähän on ruuhka vastassa. Iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin on toki vielä toistaiseksi suht vapaa latu, arkisin keskellä päivääkin melko rauhallista. 4) Vähentää keskustassa käymistä (lähinnä shoppailua ja huvittelua) -> Vähentää asiakkaita keskustan palveluissa sekä keskustaan suuntautuvassa joukkoliikenteessä ja lisää asiakkaita esikaupunkialueen palveluissa ja joukkoliikenteessä -> Keskustaan on joka tapauksessa tulijoita näiden bulevardien varrella asuvista.

Toisaalta raitioliikenteen kehittäminen ja laajentaminen ei minusta vaadi kaiken bussiliikenteen poistamista keskustan pääkaduilta -> Kullekin pääkadulla voisi jättää 3-4 10 minuutin välein kulkevaa runkobussilinjaa, joilla palvellaan ensisijaisesti raskasraideliikenteen ja laajennetun ratikkaverkon ulkopuolelle jääviä alueita. Jakomäki, Hakunila, Pähkinärinne, Paloheinä, Heikinlaakso, Vantaanlaakso nyt esim.

----------


## hmikko

> On aivan eri juttu rakentaa runkobussilinja jonnekin metsään kuin keskelle kaupunkia.


Pointti oli, että nykyään on järjestelmän merkittävää ketterämpääkin kehitystä näkyvissä kuin vain miljardin raskasraide/tunnelihankkeita. Ja 500 on tekeillä suht kaupunkimaiseen ympäristöön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tähän johtopäätökseen päätyy, jos ei ymmärrä Helsingin nykyisen raitioliikenteen hitauden takana olevia asioita, eikä oikein ole käsitystä liikennetelematiikan ja liikennevalo-ohjauksen mahdollisuuksista.


Mä ymmärrän kyllä syyn mutta en usko että pelkästään liikennetelematiikalla ja liikennevalojen ohjauksella saataisiin raitiovaunuihin vauhtia. Jos ajatellaan pisara-radan vaihtoehdolksi, pitäisi rakentaa keskustasta poispäin 2 pikalinjaa erilleen katuliikenteestä  jotka kulkevat ihan eri reittiä kuin nykyiset. Tai ainakin linja keskusta-Töölö-Pasila. Itäsuunnassa tilanne on parempi koska siellä on jo metro Sörnäisiin, mutta Töölöön ei ole mitään nopeaa vaihtoehtoa.



> Autoliikenteen nopeuksien hillitseminen ja jalankulun olosuhteiden parantaminen auttaa intuition vastaisesti usein myös raitioliikennettä, koska tämä tarkoittaa esim. keskikorokkeiden rakentamista -> raitiovaunun ei tarvitsekaan pysähtyä siinä vaiheessa, kun jalankulkija lähtee ylittämään katua jalkakäytävältä. Ei tosin tarvitse myöskään toisella ajoradalla ajavan autoilijan, mutta se on sitten toinen tarina... Samoin raitioliikenne ei vaadi pitkiä vihreitä risteyksissä, vaan ainoastaan juuri oikeaan aikaan tulevan vihreän.


Noita turhia suojateitä pisäisi karsia mutta minkäs teet, syntyy hirveä älämölö. Toisaalta Varova-valotkaan  eivät toimi kuten alunperin oli ajateltu, ne ei takaa raitiovaunuille aina vihreää vaan nekin joutuvat pysähtymään valoihin aika usein ennen pysäkkiä. 




> Vaikka suora bussiyhteys Korsosta Rautatientorille muuttuisi vaihdolliseksi yhteydeksi bussista ratikkaan esim. Viikissä, niin korsolaisilla on edelleen neljä vaihtoehtoa: 1) Kulkea junalla keskustaan ja vaihtaa siellä ratikkaan. 2) Kulkea sillä bussilla Viikkiin ja vaihtaa ratikkaan siinä. Vaihdosta on toki pieni vaivansa, mutta vaihto tapahtuisi laiturin yli, eikä enää tarvitse istua bussissa Hämeentiellä Vallilanlaakson sillalla jonossa. 3) Kulkea autolla keskustaan -> Hups, siellähän on ruuhka vastassa. Iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin on toki vielä toistaiseksi suht vapaa latu, arkisin keskellä päivääkin melko rauhallista. 4) Vähentää keskustassa käymistä (lähinnä shoppailua ja huvittelua) -> Vähentää asiakkaita keskustan palveluissa sekä keskustaan suuntautuvassa joukkoliikenteessä ja lisää asiakkaita esikaupunkialueen palveluissa ja joukkoliikenteessä -> Keskustaan on joka tapauksessa tulijoita näiden bulevardien varrella asuvista.


Nuo kaikki muut vaihtoehdot paitsi suora juna ovat aivan tyhjänpäiväisiä, sen tiedän itse korsossa aikoinaan asuneena. Se juna saisi tosin tulla lähemmäs keskustaa kuin Ravintola Kaisaniemi. Tilanteissa että on ollut painavia kantamuksia tms olen mennyt bussilla. Ja kaikki jotka tulevat Korsosta keskustaan eivät tule huvittelemaan tai ostoksille, moni tulee kanssa töihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Bussilinja 41 ajaa Reittioppaan mukaan arkisin Angervotien pysäkiltä (Huopalahden aseman lounaispuolella Isonnevantiellä) Kauppakorkeakoulujen pysäkille 22 minuutissa. Reittioppaan mukaan matkaa on 6,7 km ja kartalta mitattuna 6,2 km. Keskinopeudeksi tulee tällöin 18,7 km/h tai 16,9 km/h. Ei ole olemassa mitään syytä, että miksi oikein toteutettu raitiolinja olisi ainakaan tätä hitaampi, kun sen päinvastoin voi olettaa minuutin-pari nopeampi ja ennen kaikkea täsmällisempi, koska raitioliikenteellä on omat kaistat mm. ruuhkaisen Töölön tullin ohi.


Joukkoliikenteen ylivoimaisesti tärkein nopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä on kantakaupungissa todellinen pysäkkiväli eli kuinka tiheästi kulkuneuvo todellisuudessa pysähtyy pysäkeillä. Bussilla 41 on Angervontie - Kauppakorkeakoulu välillä 13 pysäkkiä, joista se pysähtyy ehkä 7-9 pysäkillä, johtuen pienestä yksikkökoosta ja siitä ettei silloin kaikilta pysäkeiltä tule tai poistu matkustajia. 

Jos halutaan saada samalle välille saman nopeustason raitiolinja, jota liikennöidään samalla keskinopeudella, sillä pitää olla likimain sama määrä todellisia pysäkkejä kuin linjalla 41, olettaen että muut tekijät ovat suunnilleen ennallaan. Raitiovaunuun mahtuu enemmän matkustajia ja yksikkökoon kasvaessa todennäköisyys, että raitiovaunu pysähtyy millä vaan pysäkillä kasvaa. Jotta raitiolinja voi olla yhtä nopea kuin bussi, sillä pitää olla selvästi vähemmän pysäkkejä kuin bussilla ja nykyäänhän raitiovaunulla on selvästi tiheämmin pysäkkejä. Jos halutaan nostaa vaikka linja 41, joka sekin tuntuu matkustajista kovin hitaalta, samalla nopeustasolla raiteille pitääkin samalla käytännössä tuhota nopeamman liikenteen alta pois nykyinen tiheän pysähdysvälin raitioliikenne. 

On siis olemassa selkeä syy miksi pienemmän yksikkökoon bussilinja, joka vielä pystyy ohittamaan toisia yksikköjä on selvästi nopeampi kuin suuremman yksikkökoon raitiolinja, silloin kun muut tekijät pysyvät samana. Kannattaa siis pitää mielessä, että todelliset pysäkkipysähdykset ovat katuoloissa ylivoimaisesti tärkein linjan nopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä ja että muilla tekijöillä ei ole todelliseen nopeuteen vastaavaa vaikutusta, vaikka toki muillakin tekijöillä, erityisesti muilla pysähdyksillä ja käytettävillä nopeuksilla on myös nopeuteen merkittävä vaikutus.

----------


## hylje

Ei hitaampaa raitioliikennettä tarvitse tuhota, vaikka isoille pääkaduille asennettaisiinkiin harvemmin pysähtyvä, isompi ratikkarunkolinja. 

Helsingissä ei ole sellaisia katuverkon pullonkauloja, jossa vain yksi katu on mahdollinen kulkureitti. Joka tapauksessa nopean reitin rakentaminen alkaa sillä, että nykyinen liikenne viedään kiertotielle rakennustöiden ajaksi. Reitin valmistuessa kiertotie jää pysyväksi.

Ja jos joukkoliikenne hidastuu sen suosion kasvaessa tai sitä hidasteaan suosion nostamiseksi, mikä ihmeen ongelma se on? Eivät Korsossa asuvan matkaminuutit ole yhtään sen arvokkaampia kuin Töölössä asuvan. Kokonaismatkamäärät ratkaisevat, ei se, kuinka hyvin Korsosta pääsee joukkoliikenteellä minnekkään. Joukkoliikenne on paremmassa asemassa, jos sitä käytetään enemmän. Vaikka se kävisi Korsossa asuvien kustannuksella.

----------


## petteri

> Ei hitaampaa raitioliikennettä tarvitse tuhota, vaikka isoille pääkaduille asennettaisiinkiin harvemmin pysähtyvä, isompi ratikkarunkolinja. 
> 
> Helsingissä ei ole sellaisia katuverkon pullonkauloja, jossa vain yksi katu on mahdollinen kulkureitti. Joka tapauksessa nopean reitin rakentaminen alkaa sillä, että nykyinen liikenne viedään kiertotielle rakennustöiden ajaksi. Reitin valmistuessa kiertotie jää pysyväksi.


Kyllä minusta esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie tai Siltasaarenkatu - Hämeentie ovat suurelle määrälle kantakaupungin asukkaita ja alueella työskenteleviä ainoa järkevä pinnalla kulkeva joukkoliikennereitti rautatieasemalle. Ja pitkään kuin Pisaraa ei ole rakennettu ja keskustaan tulee paljon busseja, rautatieaseman ympäristö on valtavan joukkoliikenteen ylikuormituksen kohteena. Ongelma ei myöskään ole rakennusaika, vaan kantakaupungin lähijoukkoliikennepalvelun heikentyminen pysyvästi jos pääkaduilla kulkeva raitioliikenne optimoidaankin lyhyen pysäkkivälin vaakasuora hissi - palvelun sijaan syöttämään ihmisiä selvästi nopeammin rautatieaseman ympäristöön tai muihin pidempien matkojen kohteisiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pk-seudun liikenteen kasvuennusteilla Pisara tai Töölön metro on ennemmin tai myöhemmin väistämätön. Tai ei nyt täysin väistämätön, mutta realistiset vaihtoehdot ovat todella huonoja ja/tai kalliita ja tehottomia.


Muistutetaanpas taas kerran yksi perusfakta mieleen: Helsingin seudun kasvu ja kantakaupungin kasvu ovat eri asioita. Jos kantakaupungissa ei kasva työpaikkojen tai kauppojen määrä, niin eivät myöskään kasva matkat kantakaupunkiin, vaikka seudun väkiluku tuplaantuisi. Eikä näillä näkymin kantakaupunki kasva suinkaan samaa vauhtia seudun kanssa ja sielläkin kasvu painottuu kantakaupungin reunoille, kuten Kalasatamaan, Pasilaan tai Ruoholahteen. Eli alueille, joita Pisara tai Töölön metro ei paljoa auta. (Pasila tietysti on tavallaan poikkeus, mutta tuskinpa Pasilankaan saavutettavuuden isoin ongelma on töölöläisten tai kalliolaisten pääsy Pasilaan.)

Jos joukkoliikenteen matkatapaosuudesta halutaan pitää kiinni tai jopa kasvattaa sitä, pitää yhteyksiä rakentaa sinne, missä kasvu on. Arvelisin, että tärkein työpaikkojen ja kasvun alue sijoittuu tavalla tai toisella jonnekin Pasilan ja Aviopoliksen väliin, ehkä karkeasti alueelle, jonka Kehärata rajaa. Tänne pitää saada uusia tasokkaita yhteyksiä. Ja etupainottaisesti joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä rakentamalla varmistaa, että kasvu asettuu joukkoliikenteen solmuihin eikä moottoriteiden liittymiin. Vanhojenkin jo toimivien yhteyksien rakentaminen uudestaan voi sinällään olla järkevää, jos sillä päästään tehokkaampaan liikenteeseen, mutta ei pidä kuvitella näiden olevan mitään strategisia hankkeita: niissä on kyse pelkästä rahasta, eli mikä on taloudellisin tapa järjestää liikenne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä ymmärrän kyllä syyn mutta en usko että pelkästään liikennetelematiikalla ja liikennevalojen ohjauksella saataisiin raitiovaunuihin vauhtia.


Nakkiputka on juuri selostanut, miten usko ei johda oikeaan tulokseen. Esimerkiksi keskivertokansalainen aivan varmasti uskoo, että Aleksanterinkadulla ratikkaliikenne vasta hidasta onkin, koska Aleksi on kävelykatu. Mutta tosiasia, ei uskon asia, on, että Aleksilla raitioliikenne on nopeampaa kuin koko verkolla keskimäärin. Mikä siis tarkoittaa, että jossain raitioliikenne on autoilun vuoksi erittäin paljon hitaampaa kuin miten hidasta raitioliikenteen on oltava kävelykadulla ihmisten seassa.

Ei liikennetelematiikka kaikkea ratkaise, siinä olet oikeassa. Mutta se ratkaisee niin paljon, ettei tunneleita tarvitse rakentaa kuin silloin, kun tunnelissa kulkeva laite ei mahdu kadulle eikä kadunkulmiin kääntymään JA samanaikaisesti maankäytön tehokkuus on niin suuri, että 20.000 henkilöä per kaista tunnissa ei enää riitä henkilöliikenteelle. Helsingissä tämä ei toteudu missään, koska rakennukset ovat niin matalia, ettei tuollaisia henkilöliikennevirtoja tarvita.




> Jos ajatellaan pisara-radan vaihtoehdolksi, pitäisi rakentaa keskustasta poispäin 2 pikalinjaa erilleen katuliikenteestä  jotka kulkevat ihan eri reittiä kuin nykyiset. Tai ainakin linja keskusta-Töölö-Pasila. Itäsuunnassa tilanne on parempi koska siellä on jo metro Sörnäisiin, mutta Töölöön ei ole mitään nopeaa vaihtoehtoa.


Kaivokadulta itään on jo nyt maanpinnalla nopeampi joukkoliikenne kuin metro. Metro on ainoastaan täsmällisempi, mutta se ei ole nopeampi.

Liikennetelematiikka ja raitioliikenteen rakenteellisen liikenne-etuuden ratkaisut parantavat ensisijaisesti täsmällisyyttä. Nopeushan ratkeaa pysäkkivälistä. Ja pysäkkiväli puolestaan halutusta palvelutasosta eli käytännössä tarjottavasta kävelymatkasta.




> Nuo kaikki muut vaihtoehdot paitsi suora juna ovat aivan tyhjänpäiväisiä, sen tiedän itse korsossa aikoinaan asuneena. Se juna saisi tosin tulla lähemmäs keskustaa kuin Ravintola Kaisaniemi. Tilanteissa että on ollut painavia kantamuksia tms olen mennyt bussilla. Ja kaikki jotka tulevat Korsosta keskustaan eivät tule huvittelemaan tai ostoksille, moni tulee kanssa töihin.


Liikennetelematiikan ja rakenteellisen liikenne-etuuden ratkaisut ovat käytännössä ilmaisia verrattuna tunnelirakentamiseen, kuten Pisaraan. Pisaran kustannuksella voi rakentaa niin paljon pikalinjoja maanpinnalle, että Helsingistä loppuvat kadut kesken. Pisran hinnalla voi jopa tehdä koko niemelle johtavan junaliikenteen tarpeettomaksi. Koska ilmaisuasi lainaten, ravintola Kaisaniemen pysäkkiä kattavamman palvelun voisi järjestää suunnilleen kaikille helsinkiläisille, jotka asuvat lähijunien palvelualueella.

Ja se, mitä toteat ravintola Kaisaniemestä, pätee myös Pisaraan. Pisara tuo yhden uuden aseman, jonka yläpuolella on enemmän matkakohteita kuin ravintola Kaisaniemessä. Mutta yläpuolta pidemmälle on yhtä pitkä matka kuin kaikilla ravintola Kaisaniemen pysäkiltä. Kuitenkin sillä erotuksella, että ainkain yksi tunneliaseman sisäänkäynti tulee kohtalaiseen ratikkaliikenteen solmuun, joten matkaa pääsee jatkamaan muullakin konstilla kuin kävellen painavien kantamuksien kanssa. Kunhan on ensin kanniskellut niitä siellä maan alla saman verran kuin sieltä ravintola Kaisaniemen pysäkiltä Kaivokadulle. Mutta henkisesti sama matka maan alla ei ole yhtä pitkä kuin maan päällä. Johtuu siitä, että maan alla ympäristö on ihmiselle luonnoton, eikä ihminen tajua siellä etäisyyksiä eikä aikaa.

Ja kun muistutat työntekijöistä, minä muistutan siitä, missä ne työntekijät Helsingin niemellä ovat. Iso osa työntekijöitä on Meilahden sairaala-alueella. Pohdi vaikka hetki sitä, mitä miljardilla saisi heidän ilokseen, kun Pisaran miljardi ei tuo heille yhtään mitään. Jo Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan auetessa yritettiin pakottaa meilahtelaiset pakkomatkustamiseen Pasilaan. Mutta lopputulos oli väistämätön. Leppävaaran asemalta pääsee bussila Meikkuun 20 minuutissa. Samassa ajassa pääsee junalla Pasilan asemalle odottamaan bussia, jonka matka Pasilasta Meikkuun kestää yhtä kauan kuin bussi Leppävaarata Meikkuun. Eikä tämä(kään) ole uskon asia, voi katsoa ihan itsekin Reittioppaasta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Muistutetaanpas taas kerran yksi perusfakta mieleen: Helsingin seudun kasvu ja kantakaupungin kasvu ovat eri asioita. Jos kantakaupungissa ei kasva työpaikkojen tai kauppojen määrä, niin eivät myöskään kasva matkat kantakaupunkiin, vaikka seudun väkiluku tuplaantuisi.


Rautatieaseman ympäristö on nykyään Helsingin seudun ylivoimaisesti tärkein joukkoliikennehubi. Seudun väkimäärän kasvaessa joukkoliikenteen matkat kasvavat ja sitä mukaa kasvaa myös kysyntä kantakaupungin kautta kulkeville matkoille. 




> Jos joukkoliikenteen matkatapaosuudesta halutaan pitää kiinni tai jopa kasvattaa sitä, pitää yhteyksiä rakentaa sinne, missä kasvu on. Arvelisin, että tärkein työpaikkojen ja kasvun alue sijoittuu tavalla tai toisella jonnekin Pasilan ja Aviopoliksen väliin, ehkä karkeasti alueelle, jonka Kehärata rajaa. Tänne pitää saada uusia tasokkaita yhteyksiä. Ja etupainottaisesti joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä rakentamalla varmistaa, että kasvu asettuu joukkoliikenteen solmuihin eikä moottoriteiden liittymiin.


Tästä olen itse asiassa ihan samaa mieltä, mutta nykytilanteessa Pisaran rakentamatta jättäminen ikävä kyllä tuskin tarkoittaa yhtään senttiä lisää kiskoja muualle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Minusta pisara on hyvä hanke. Mutta aikalisä antaa toivoa myös sille, että se suunnitellaankin kunnolla eli tehdään Haagasta alkaen eikä nykyisenä miniversiona. Jos talous jonain päivänä nousee, voidaan sitten rakentaakin.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä: näin tehtynä Pisaran vaikutukset yltäisivät paljon laajemmalle alueelle, kun Pasilan sumppu ja Huopalahden haarautumisen ongelma saataisiin ratkaistua. Lisäksi kantakaupunginkin pienikokoista ydinkeskustaa saataisiin ehkä kasvatettua pohjoiseen päin.

Olen ajatellut, että parasta olisi, jos Pisara voitaisiin toteuttaa paloittain paljon pienempinä hankkeina. Jos aivan ensin Pasilan asemalla siirrettäisiin kaupunkiratojen raiteet vierekkän ja järjestettäisiin laiturin yli vaihto haaralta toiselle, niin silloin aivan hyvin itäistä haaraa voisi lähteä rakentamaan vaiheittain ensin Hakaniemeen, siitä keskustaan, Töölöön ja lopulta Huopalahden asemalle. Läntinen haara päättyisi yhäkin rautatieasemalle ja hankkeen loputtua Rantaradan tai Kehäradan liikenne päättyisi sinne yhäkin. Tätä toista haaraa voi tietysti omana erillisenä hankkeena ajatella joskus kehitettävän, esimerkiksi kytkemällä se metroon tai mitä nyt tulee mieleen. Tai jättää läntinen kaupunkirata-asema päärautatieasemalla silleen ja sen sijaan vaikka linjata jokin raitiotielinja siitä vierestä.

Mutta tällainen paloittain toteuttaminen olisi varmasti realistisempi ajatus, kun kerrallaan tehtäisiin korkeintaan puolen miljardin hankkeita, koko ajan olisi sinällään mielekäs verkko ja mikä tärkeintä: suunnitelmia voisi tarkistaa ajan myötä eikä kaikkea tarvitisi lyödä lukkoon vuosikymmeniksi eteenpäin.

----------


## petteri

> Nakkiputka on juuri selostanut, miten usko ei johda oikeaan tulokseen. Esimerkiksi keskivertokansalainen aivan varmasti uskoo, että Aleksanterinkadulla ratikkaliikenne vasta hidasta onkin, koska Aleksi on kävelykatu. Mutta tosiasia, ei uskon asia, on, että Aleksilla raitioliikenne on nopeampaa kuin koko verkolla keskimäärin. Mikä siis tarkoittaa, että jossain raitioliikenne on autoilun vuoksi erittäin paljon hitaampaa kuin miten hidasta raitioliikenteen on oltava kävelykadulla ihmisten seassa.


On ihan selvää, että liikenne on todella paljon sujuvampaa, jos on vähän tai ei ole mitään risteävää moottoriliikennettä huomioitavana. Risteävän ajoneuvoliikenteen  puuttuminen on kuitenkin Helsingin raitiotieverkossa erittäin poikkeuksellinen tilanne ja on aika yksisilmäistä syyttää liikenteen hitaudesta vain autoilua, kun jo nykyinen bussien ja raitiovaunujen määrä riittää aiheuttamaan hidastuksia ja kuitenkaan kaupunki ei millään eikä missään selviä pelkällä joukkoliikenteellä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Rautatieaseman ympäristö on nykyään Helsingin seudun ylivoimaisesti tärkein joukkoliikennehubi. Seudun väkimäärän kasvaessa joukkoliikenteen matkat kasvavat ja sitä mukaa kasvaa myös kysyntä kantakaupungin kautta kulkeville matkoille.


Voihan tuo olla noin, mutta jos seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmän paras tarjous on vaikkapa Pasilaan tai Tikkurilaan mennessä kiertää rautatieaseman kautta, niin tuskin kannattaa odottaa muita matkustajia kuin pakkokäyttäjiä. Jos suhtautuu positiivisesti joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuuteen Helsingissä, niin jo pelkän geometrian perusteella voi lähteä siitä, että rautatieasema ei tule olemaan tulevaisuudessa mikään keskeinen vaihtopaikka muuten kuin vain keskustaan menijöille, jotka vaihtavat siellä raitiovaunuihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta tällainen paloittain toteuttaminen olisi varmasti realistisempi ajatus, kun kerrallaan tehtäisiin korkeintaan puolen miljardin hankkeita, koko ajan olisi sinällään mielekäs verkko ja mikä tärkeintä: suunnitelmia voisi tarkistaa ajan myötä eikä kaikkea tarvitisi lyödä lukkoon vuosikymmeniksi eteenpäin.


Pisaran kohdalla asia on juuri näin. Eli Pisaralla voisi olla jopa joitain hyötyjä suhteessa kustannuksiin, jos se alkaisi Huopalahdesta. Silloin se olisi lisäkapasiteettia Helsingin niemelle, koska toinen haara ei kulkisi Pasilan kautta. Mutta pelkään, että kustannukset kasvavat nopeammin kuin hyödyt. Ja toinen ongelma on, että kun hankkeen kokonaiskustannus nousisi luokkaan 2,53,5 miljardia, siitä tulisi yksinkertaisesti absoluuttisesti liian iso. Tietenkin absoluuttisesti liian iso tarkoittaa liian iso kerralla rakennettavaksi.

Mutta minun on myöskin vaikea keksiä, miten rakentamista voisi jakaa osiin. Yksi osissa rakentamisen mahdollisuus olisi alkaa etelästä jatkamalla nysäksi jäänyttä metrotunnelia. Mutta meidän metrosuunnittelijamme ovat typeryyksissään tuhonneet metrosta kaiken joustavuuden lyhentämällä Espoon asemat, mikä johtaa siihen, ettei metroradalta voi haaroittaa mitään liikennettä mihinkään.

Toinen osissa rakentamisen mahdollisuus olisi aloittaa idästä. Mutta pääradan kaupunkiratajunien pääteaseman siirtäminen Hakaniemeen on täysin idioottimainen ratkaisu. Vähintään pitäisi kerralla tehdä Kaivokadulle asti, mutta sitten aletaan olla jo lähellä nykyistä miljardin hintaa ja ilman mitään hyötyjä, koska ei tulisi yhtään uutta asemaa.

Yhtä mahdotonta on tehdä asema kerrallaan lännestä. Ensimmäisen etapin tulisi olla vähintään Meilahti. Mutta ei sinnekään voi Rantaradan kaupunkiratajunia päättää. Se on jopa vielä hölmömpää kuin Hakaniemi, josta pääsee eteenpäin maan alla edes metrolla kaksi asemaväliä sinne, minne ennen pääsi suoraan.

Liikenneverkon kannalta edes Huopalahden Pisaralla ei ole juurikaan merkitystä, joten jos ei ole tärkeätä keksiä jotain veruketta päästä rakentamaa tunneleita, niin oikea tapa edetä on tehdä maanpinnalla ensin kaikki mikä on tehtävissä. Eli ryhtyä toetuttamaa Helsingin uutta yleiskaavaa. Se sisältää myös Mannerheimitien raitiotien modernisoinnin 50 vuotta myöhässä siitä, mitä olisi pitänyt tehdä. Mutta onhan siitä se ilo, että meillä on matalalattiainen systeemi. 1970-luvulla Stadtbahnit olivat korkealattiaisia, ja niihin olisi varmaan päädytty silloin meilläkin.

Huopalahden Pisaraan voi palata sitten, kun yleiskaavan ratikkaverkko menee tukkoon. Mutta arvaan, että sitä ei tapahdu koskaan järjellisesti ennustettavassa tulevaisuudessa. Sillä kuten Ville O Turunen kirjoitti, seudun kasvu tapahtuu muualla kuin Helsingin niemellä. Ehkä joku Pisara voi tulla tarpeelliseksi jossain ihan muualla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Voihan tuo olla noin, mutta jos seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmän paras tarjous on vaikkapa Pasilaan tai Tikkurilaan mennessä kiertää rautatieaseman kautta, niin tuskin kannattaa odottaa muita matkustajia kuin pakkokäyttäjiä. Jos suhtautuu positiivisesti joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuuteen Helsingissä, niin jo pelkän geometrian perusteella voi lähteä siitä, että rautatieasema ei tule olemaan tulevaisuudessa mikään keskeinen vaihtopaikka muuten kuin vain keskustaan menijöille, jotka vaihtavat siellä raitiovaunuihin.


Nyt kyllä kannattaa katsoa karttaa, missä ihmiset työskentelevät ja asuvat ja vertailla eri yhteyksien linjanopeuksia. Keskustaan ja junien osalta Pasilaan on suhteessa muuhun verkkoon niin nopeat ja tiheät yhteydet, että ei ole mitenkään realistista tuplata tai triplata nopeaa joukkoliikenneverkkoa uusilla miljardi-investointeja vaativilla metromaisilla jokereilla. Keskusta ei myöskään ole niin kaukana seudun väestöllisestä keskipisteestä, että matkat keskustan kautta muodostuisivat niin pitkiksi, että matka-ajat hidastuisivat liikaa. 

Toki lyhyille matkoille pitää olla myös paljon suoria yhteyksiä, mutta matkoissa seudun puolelta toisella keskusta-alue tulee aina olemaan merkittävässä roolissa. Vaikka tietysti esimerkiksi isolla Pisaralla olisi mahdollista luoda muutama uusi pienempi hubi, jolloin vähemmän matkoja kulkisi rautatieaseman kautta.

----------


## hylje

> Kyllä minusta esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie tai Siltasaarenkatu - Hämeentie ovat suurelle määrälle kantakaupungin asukkaita ja alueella työskenteleviä ainoa järkevä pinnalla kulkeva joukkoliikennereitti rautatieasemalle.


Manskulla on rinnakkaiskatuja koko matkallaan. Niitä ei vain ole otettu läpikulkevan liikenteen käyttöön. Aikansa politiikan tuote, ei pysyvä maantieteellinen fakta. Myös keskuspuistoa voi rakentaa kortteleiksi ja hoidetuksi puistoksi.

Myös Hämeentiellä: oletko mahdollisesti kuullut Sörnäisten Rantatiestä?




> Ja pitkään kuin Pisaraa ei ole rakennettu ja keskustaan tulee paljon busseja, rautatieaseman ympäristö on valtavan joukkoliikenteen ylikuormituksen kohteena.


Pisara ei ole keskeinen keino vaikuttaa keskustan bussien määrään. Bussien määrää voi säätää monella muullakin tavalla, nollavaihtoehtona järjestämällä linjastoa tasaisemmin ja paremmin kuormitetuksi eli runkolinjoiksi.




> Ongelma ei myöskään ole rakennusaika, vaan kantakaupungin lähijoukkoliikennepalvelun heikentyminen pysyvästi jos pääkaduilla kulkeva raitioliikenne optimoidaankin lyhyen pysäkkivälin vaakasuora hissi - palvelun sijaan syöttämään ihmisiä selvästi nopeammin rautatieaseman ympäristöön tai muihin pidempien matkojen kohteisiin.


Niin, ja Pisarahan ei johda lähijoukkoliikennepalvelun heikentymiseen pysyvästi? Pisaran kanssa liityntä on tehtävä pakolla, sillä rinnakkaiseen liikenteeseen ei ole varaa. Pisaralla on massiivinen määrä ylikapasiteettia. Lisäksi keskustan päässä tulee paljon lisää vaihtoja huonontuneeseen pintaliikenteeseen.

Runkolinjaistamalla nykyistä liikennettä kevyemmällä kädellä nopean runkopalvelun ei tarvitse olla poissulkevaa hitaan lähipalvelun kanssa. Koska palvelu voidaan mitoittaa lähelle kysyntää, voidaan kaikenlaisia kysyntäryhmiä palvella yhtäaikaa.

----------


## petteri

> Myös Hämeentiellä: oletko mahdollisesti kuullut Sörnäisten Rantatiestä?


Hermannin rantatie - Sörnäisten Rantatie - Pohjoisranta reitti on kantakaupungin mittapuulla aika kaukana asutuksen ja työpaikkojen keskipisteestä. Sillä ei myöskään ole järkevää ja käyttökelpoista yhteyttä rautatieasemalle. Toki uusi katu on mahdollista rakentaa tai saneerata Sörnäisten rantatieltä Siltavuorenrantaa tai Kaisaniemen puiston läpi, purkaa vähän rautatieaseman toimistosiipeä ja sitä kautta päästä Rautatientorille. Tuo kyllä herättää paljon vastustusta, samoin kuin Töölönkadun muuttaminen löpiajokaduksi tai Keskuspuiston kaventaminen. 

Kannattaa myös huomioida, että noillakaan reiteillä pintaliikenteen nopeus ei voi nousta kovin korkeaksi tunneloituihin ratkaisuihin verrattuna. Se tarkoittaa, että katutasossa kulkevaan ratikkaan ei ole yleensä hyvä idea järjestää laajaa bussiliityntää. Nykyinen keskustaan tuleva bussimäärä on valtava ja se tekee sekä Mannerheimintiestä että Hämeentiestä aika kurjia ympäristöjä, joita ei tilanpuutteen vuoksi pysty kehittämäänkään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, ja Pisarahan ei johda lähijoukkoliikennepalvelun heikentymiseen pysyvästi? Pisaran kanssa liityntä on tehtävä pakolla, sillä rinnakkaiseen liikenteeseen ei ole varaa. Pisaralla on massiivinen määrä ylikapasiteettia. Lisäksi keskustan päässä tulee paljon lisää vaihtoja huonontuneeseen pintaliikenteeseen.


Juuri näin. Tunneli-innokkailta puuttuu näkemys ja ymmärrys kokonaisuudesta ja siitä, että kaikessa henkilöliikennesuunnittelussa on aina kaksi vakiota, vuorokauden pituus ja ihmisen kävelymatka.

Tunnelin etu on, että reitin linjausta ei tarvitse kytkeä maanpinnan maaston ja katuverkon muotoihin, jolloin päästään aina vakionopeudella mistä hyvänsä pisteestä toiseen. Linjanopeuden määrittää siten ainoastaan pysäkkien tiheys. Mutta kuten vaikka esimerkki matkasta KaivokatuSörnäinen osoittaa, tunnelin linjanopeusetu ei riitä kompensoimaan edes tasonvaihtoon menevää hukka-aikaa, saati että linjanopeus kompensoisi pidentyneet kävelymatkat maanpinnalla tai liityntäliikenteen matka-aikahaitan. Liitynnän matka-aikahaitta lisäksi kasvaa kun tunnelin linjanopeutta yritetään kasvattaa pysäkkiväliä harventamalla.

Haitoistaan huolimatta tunnelit ovat pakkoratkaisu silloin, kun maankäytön tehokkuus on laajalla alueella suuri. Se tarkoittaa korttelikaupunkia, jossa rakennuskorkeus on vähintään jotain 1520 kerrosta. Silloin tunnelit ovat ainoa ratkaisu riittävään kapasiteettiin, ja kyllin suuren kysynnän perusteella asemia voidaan tehdä niin, että ne kattavat kohtuullisella kävelyetäisyydellä koko alueen. Tällaisia ovat oikeiden suurkaupunkien metroverkot. Mutta Helsingissä ei olla edes kantakaupungissa lähelläkään tällaista maankäytön tehokkuutta, puhumattakaan Espoon tai Östersundomin metsistä.

Pisaran yhden aseman palvelualue on aivan sama kuin millä hyvänsä pysäkillä aseman uloskäynnin kohdalla. Silloinkin tosiasiallinen palvelualue laskettuna aseman laituritasosta lähtien on jo verraten paljon suurempi kuin pintaliikenteen pysäkillä, koska matkustaja on hukannut maanpinnalle pääsemiseen jo 35 minuuttia, mutta mielessään alkaa laskea kävelymatkaa vasta sisäänkäynnin ovelta. Siten Pisaran palvelualue on hyvin pieni, ja nettopalvelualue voi olla jopa pienempi kuin nykytilanteessa, koska vain Töölön asema lisää junaliikenteen palvelualuetta, mutta Helsingin aseman palvelualue poistuu.

Hylkeen pointti siitä, että jatkoyhteydet Pisaran asemilta heikkenevät nykyiseen pintaliikenteeseen nähden, on erittäin merkittävä. Kantakaupungin pintaliikenteessä vallitsee nyt suuri myönteinen verkostovaikutus siitä, että pintaliikenteessä on runsaasti reittejä ja vuoroja. Kun ne vähenevät, Pisaran palvelualueen ulkopuolelle jäävän alueen saavutettavuus heikkenee. Sekä niille, jotka eivät käytä Pisaraa, mutta myös niille, jotka Pisaraa käyttäisivät.




> Runkolinjaistamalla nykyistä liikennettä kevyemmällä kädellä nopean runkopalvelun ei tarvitse olla poissulkevaa hitaan lähipalvelun kanssa. Koska palvelu voidaan mitoittaa lähelle kysyntää, voidaan kaikenlaisia kysyntäryhmiä palvella yhtäaikaa.


Aivan. On myös hyvä ymmärtää, että huonosti ja hyvin toteutetun pintaliikenteen linjanopeuden ero on suuri, mutta palvelun kattavuuden ero on pieni. Sen sijaan tunneliliikenteessä katutasolta lasketun linjanopeuden ero hyvään pintaliikenteeseen on vain vähäinen, mutta kattavuuden hekkeneminen on suurta.

Käytännössä Helsingin olosuhteissa, raitioliikenteen linjanopeus on helppo nostaa 1015 % jopa nykyisillä pysäkkiväleillä, ja pysäkkitiheyden optimoinnilla päästän helposti 35 %:n parannukseen korttelikaupungin alueella. Eli nykyisestä noin 14 km/h päästään linjanopeuteen 1920 km/h.

Laitan tähän vielä esimerkin. Reittioppaan antama linjanopeus maan pinnalta maanpinnalle Kaivokadulta Sörkkään on 15,8 km/h metrolla, ratikalla 12 km/h. Voinemme pitää metron palveua ja toteutusta OK ratkaisuna, jota ei voi parantaa siitä, mitä se nyt on. Ratikalla on parantamisen varaa. Reittioppaan matka ratikalla on 2,6 km, pysäkkivälejä on 6, ja reittioppaan mukaan ratikalta menee matkaan nyt 12 minuuttia. Jos raitioliikenteellä on liikenne-etuus ja suurin nopeus 30 km/h, matka-ajaksi tulee 8,2 minuuttia ja linjanopeudeksi 18,9 km/h. Nykyinen linjanopeus on 13 km/h, mikä tarkoittaa käytännössä, että raitiovaunu seisoo nykyään liikennevaloissa tuolla matkalla yhteensä 3,8 minuuttia eli 32 % matka-ajastaan!

Metrolla on kaivokadun ja Sörkän välillä 3 pysäkkiväliä. Jos ajatellaan, että metroa ei olisi, vaan se tehtäisiin sen vuoksi, että ratikka on niin hidas, pitäisi rakentaa 3 asemaa ja 2,6 km tunnelia. Käypä Hankintahinta olisi luokkaa 200 miljoonaa euroa. Tämän rahoituksen kustannus on noin 7,3 M vuodessa.

Raitioliikenteen kehittäminen ei maksaisi mitään, vaan säästäsi. Pääasiassa olisi kyse liikennevalojen ohjelmoinnista, koska on jo olemassa järjestelmä, jolla tunnistetaan raitiovaunun sijainti. Mutta liikenteen nopeutuminen säästää. Arkisin Hämeentiellä kulkee molempiin suuntiin 400 ratikkavuoroa, vuodessa noin 133.000. Kuljettajien ajotunteja säästyy vuodessa noin 8200, niiden arvo on noin 330.000 . Myös vaunutarve vähenee. Laskennallinen vähennys on 1,4 vaunua vain tältä osuudelta, vähennyksen arvo on noin 154.000  vuodessa. Yhteensä ritioliikenteen sujuvoitatminen siis säästäisi liikennöinnin kustannuksia 480.000  vuodessa. Siis sama asia, jonka saavuttaminen metron kanssa maksaisi pelkästään rakentamisena 7,3 miljoonaa vuodessa.

Voidaan kysyä, olisiko metron liikennöinti kuitenkin niin halpaa, että se kattaisi investoinnin? Vastaus on ei. Nopeutettu raitioliikenne tuolla välillä maksaa noin 1,6 M vuodessa. Vaikka metroliikenne olisi ilmaista, eli säästyisi koko raitioliikenteen liikennöintikustannus, se ei vielä kata 7,3 miljoonan euron pääomakuluja. Joiden päälle tulevat lisäksi asemien käyttökulut, jotka Espoon metron perusteella ovat enemmän kuin miljoona per asema vuodessa.

Jos siis tätä olemassa olevaa Kaivokadun ja Sörnäisten väliä sovelletaan Töölön suuntaan ja arvioidaan Pisaran merkitystä, tunnelin tekemisellä Töölön ei ole merkitystä palvelutason parantamiseksi ja taloudellisesti tunneli on täysin järjetön. Pisaran muotoisen tunnelin kanssa asia onkin juuri todettu hankearvioinnin vaikutusarviossa. Ja nykyistä hallitusta on kiittäminen siitä, ettei se lähde ottamaan Suomelle miljardin ulkomaista lainaa turhan tähden.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja se, mitä toteat ravintola Kaisaniemestä, pätee myös Pisaraan. Pisara tuo yhden uuden aseman, jonka yläpuolella on enemmän matkakohteita kuin ravintola Kaisaniemessä. Mutta yläpuolta pidemmälle on yhtä pitkä matka kuin kaikilla ravintola Kaisaniemen pysäkiltä. Kuitenkin sillä erotuksella, että ainkain yksi tunneliaseman sisäänkäynti tulee kohtalaiseen ratikkaliikenteen solmuun, joten matkaa pääsee jatkamaan muullakin konstilla kuin kävellen painavien kantamuksien kanssa. Kunhan on ensin kanniskellut niitä siellä maan alla saman verran kuin sieltä ravintola Kaisaniemen pysäkiltä Kaivokadulle. Mutta henkisesti sama matka maan alla ei ole yhtä pitkä kuin maan päällä. Johtuu siitä, että maan alla ympäristö on ihmiselle luonnoton, eikä ihminen tajua siellä etäisyyksiä eikä aikaa.
> 
> 
> Ja kun muistutat työntekijöistä, minä muistutan siitä, missä ne työntekijät Helsingin niemellä ovat. Iso osa työntekijöitä on Meilahden sairaala-alueella. Pohdi vaikka hetki sitä, mitä miljardilla saisi heidän ilokseen, kun Pisaran miljardi ei tuo heille yhtään mitään. Jo Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan auetessa yritettiin pakottaa meilahtelaiset pakkomatkustamiseen Pasilaan. Mutta lopputulos oli väistämätön. Leppävaaran asemalta pääsee bussila Meikkuun 20 minuutissa. Samassa ajassa pääsee junalla Pasilan asemalle odottamaan bussia, jonka matka Pasilasta Meikkuun kestää yhtä kauan kuin bussi Leppävaarata Meikkuun. Eikä tämä(kään) ole uskon asia, voi katsoa ihan itsekin Reittioppaasta.


Mun mielestäni niitä joilla on toistuva tarve kulkea esim Espoosta Töölöön pitäisi kuunnella enemmän näissä asioissa. monet ovat todenneet että ainoa käyttökelpoinen tapa on auto eikä julkinen. Esim aikataulun vaihtuessa elokuun lopussa katkaistiin monia bussilinjoja päättymään Meilahteen vaikka monella on tarve päästä Töölöön. Toisaalta näiden bussien vuorotiheys päiväsaikaan on ollut n 1 tunti joten mistään hirveän hyvästä palvelusta ei ole voinut puhua. Syyksi mainittu keskustakirjaston rakennustyöt, mutta jostain syystä bussien  määräasemaksi ei voitu muuttaa Kampiksi. . Ja kerron myös sellaisen yksityiskohdan että Töölössäkin on sairaalayksiköitä kuten Kivelän ja Hesperian sairaalassa toimivat HUS:n yksiköt, itse Töölön sairaala ja Mehiläinen. Nämä ovat sellaisia klinikoita jonne joillakin ihmisillä on tarve päästä esim kerran viikossa keskellä työpäivää tms en lähde erittelemään miksi, mutta ovat kuitenkin, ja työllistävät kanssa satoja ellei tuhansia ihmisiä. Meilahteenkin pääsisi sen jälkeen kun Pisara olisi valmis, kätevästi raitiovaunulla Töölöstä, vain kolme pysäkinväliä eli takuulla nopeammin kuin Pasilasta tai rautatieasemalta nyt.  Itse olen siis joutunut  kuskaamaan autolla perheenjäseniäni Espoosta Töölöön koska julkiset yhteydet ovat surkeat. Niiden, jotka tosiaan ovat yhteyksien tarpeessa, mielipiteillä luulisi olevan enemmän painoarvoa kuin niiden jotka eivät alueella liiku vaan kuvittelevat että kaupunkibulevardit ovat ainoa oikea ratkaisu lähiöistä tulevien liikkumisongelmiin. 

Siinä olet oikeassa että jos ja kun Pisara rakennetaan, sen länsihaara pitäisi laittaa alkamaan Huopalahden asemalta. Mutta myös eteläpäässä sitä voisi venyttää niin että keskustassa olisi 2 asemaa, eli Töölön jälkeen Kamppi, (U-metron vanha tilavaraus metroaseman alla), ja varsinainen keskusta-asema olisi korttelin verran etelämpänä, toinen sisäänkäynti Stockan/Ruotsalaisen teatterin kohdalla ja toinen Espalla. Silloin päällekkäisyyttä nykymetron kanssa olisi vähemmän.

Sitten en ole saanut keltään vastausta miksi Pisara pitää toteuttaa niin järeäksi että laiturit ovat kolmen Flirt-yksikön mittaisia, ja laiturihallit jalkapallonkentän kokoisia? Miksi ei voida pysyä metron mittasuhteissa?




> Huopalahden Pisaraan voi palata sitten, kun yleiskaavan ratikkaverkko menee tukkoon. Mutta arvaan, että sitä ei tapahdu koskaan järjellisesti ennustettavassa tulevaisuudessa. Sillä kuten Ville O Turunen kirjoitti, seudun kasvu tapahtuu muualla kuin Helsingin niemellä. Ehkä joku Pisara voi tulla tarpeelliseksi jossain ihan muualla.


Yleiskaavan ja parannetun ratikkaverkon  toteuttaminen nykyisin käytössä olevin menetelmin ja päätöksentekoprosessein  kestää 30-50 vuotta, Pisaran tai metron laajuudesta riippuen 5-10 vuotta. Eli maanalaisen hyödyt realisoituvat nopeammin.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Mun mielestäni niitä joilla on toistuva tarve kulkea esim Espoosta Töölöön pitäisi kuunnella enemmän näissä asioissa. monet ovat todenneet että ainoa käyttökelpoinen tapa on auto eikä julkinen. Esim aikataulun vaihtuessa elokuun lopussa katkaistiin monia bussilinjoja päättymään Meilahteen vaikka monella on tarve päästä Töölöön. Toisaalta näiden bussien vuorotiheys päiväsaikaan on ollut n 1 tunti joten mistään hirveän hyvästä palvelusta ei ole voinut puhua. Syyksi mainittu keskustakirjaston rakennustyöt, mutta jostain syystä bussien  määräasemaksi ei voitu muuttaa Kampiksi.


Nyt voi kyllä miettiä, miten vaikeaa on painaa pysähdysnappia, astua ulos bussista, heilauttaa kättä ja hypätä yleensä käytännössä välittömästi samalle pysäkille tulevaan toiseen bussiin. Tuossa on siis kyse matkoista keskustaan päin. Toiseen suuntaan kyllä pitää olla hiukan pelivaraa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt voi kyllä miettiä, miten vaikeaa on painaa pysähdysnappia, astua ulos bussista, heilauttaa kättä ja hypätä yleensä käytännössä välittömästi samalle pysäkille tulevaan toiseen bussiin. Tuossa on siis kyse matkoista keskustaan päin. Toiseen suuntaan kyllä pitää olla hiukan pelivaraa.


Jos matkustaja on yksin matkustava lapsi joka tuntee kaupunkia huonosti.
t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niiden, jotka tosiaan ovat yhteyksien tarpeessa, mielipiteillä luulisi olevan enemmän painoarvoa kuin niiden jotka eivät alueella liiku vaan kuvittelevat että kaupunkibulevardit ovat ainoa oikea ratkaisu lähiöistä tulevien liikkumisongelmiin.


Bulevardisointi ei ole ratkaisu lähiöistä tulevien liikkumisongelmiin, vaan Helsingin asukasmäärän kasvuun. Yhteyksien tarpeessa ovat kaikki asukkaat, eivät vain ne, jotka asuvat lähiöissä tai vielä kauempana ja haluavat ja suostuvat liikkumaan vain autolla. Ei tietenkään ole vain heidän syynsä, että he asuvat autoilun varassa. Mutta miljardin laittaminen yhteen uuteen asemaan Töölön alla ei muuta lähiöissä ja Urban Sprawlissa asuvien ihmisten liikkumista yhtään miksikään, kuten vaikutusarviokin osoitti. Eikä näiden ihmisten liikkumisongelmiin kaupungissa ole ratkaisua, sillä korttelikaupunki ja haja-asutus eivät toimi liikenteellisesti yhteen kuin siten, että jossain kaupungin ulkopuolella vaihdetaan autosta joukkoliikenteeseen.

Bulevardisoinnilla rakennetaan lisää kaupunkia ja tarjotaan asumista ja palveluita ihmisille olemassa olevaan kaupunkiin yhteensopivalla tavalla. Eli luodaan elämän edellytyksiä autoilusta riippumattomaan elämään. Poliittisesti tässä on vain se vaikeus, että autoilun varassa elävät ihmiset eivät voi ymmärtää, että elämää voi olla ilman autoilua. Siksi jopa tälläkin foorumilla on joku kirjoittaja, joka kantaa murhetta siitä, että autolla ei pääse joka paikkaan, kun täällä moni on sillä kannalla, ettei tarvitsekaan, kun kerran voi päästä julkisilla ja kävellen.




> Siinä olet oikeassa että jos ja kun Pisara rakennetaan, sen länsihaara pitäisi laittaa alkamaan Huopalahden asemalta. Mutta myös eteläpäässä sitä voisi venyttää niin että keskustassa olisi 2 asemaa, eli Töölön jälkeen Kamppi, (U-metron vanha tilavaraus metroaseman alla), ja varsinainen keskusta-asema olisi korttelin verran etelämpänä, toinen sisäänkäynti Stockan/Ruotsalaisen teatterin kohdalla ja toinen Espalla. Silloin päällekkäisyyttä nykymetron kanssa olisi vähemmän.


Niin, kaikkein vähiten järkeä tuntuu olevan siinä, että tehdään rinnakkaisia tai päällekkäisiä tunneleita ja niiden erillisiä asemia. Oikeissa suurkaupungeissa on kyllä 4-raiteisia tunnelirataosuuksia, jotta voidaan järjestää erilaisella pysähtymiskäytännöllä olevia junia. Siis nopeita ja hitaita vuoroja, kuten meillä on rautateiden lähiliikenteessä. Mutta näillä 4-raiteisilla rataosilla on kumminkin yhdet asemat.

Mutta ei Pisaran järjettömyys tästä johdu, vaan siitä, että tunnelirakentaminen vain on niin kallista, ettei se Helsingin maankäytön tehokkuudella ole millään tavalla perusteltua. Eikä se asia toiseksi muutu, vaikka Pisaran lenkkiä pidennettäisiin ja siten palvelua laajennettaisiin. Helsingin kantakaupungin henkilöliikenteen kysyntä voidaan ja kannattaa hoitaa paremmin, paremmalla palvelutasolla ja alhaisilla kustannuksilla nykyaikaisella pintaliikenteellä. Se vain ei ole joidenkin mielestä kivaa.




> Sitten en ole saanut keltään vastausta miksi Pisara pitää toteuttaa niin järeäksi että laiturit ovat kolmen Flirt-yksikön mittaisia, ja laiturihallit jalkapallonkentän kokoisia? Miksi ei voida pysyä metron mittasuhteissa?


Siksiksi, että Pisara on osa rautatiejärjestelmää. Se on mitoitettava sen mukaan kuin muukin rautatiejärjestelmä. Liikennevirastossa on onneksi järki tallella toisin kuin Espoon metrotoimistossa, eikä Liikennevirasto rakennuta yhteen kohtaan rataverkkoa lyhyttä asemaa, joka tuhoaa koko järjestelmän kapasiteetin. Ei lähiliikenteessäkään voi kuvitella ajettavan niin, että junat lyhenevät kesken kaiken.

Jos rautatiejärjestelmän kapasiteettia ei jossain tarvita, rautatietä ei pidä sinne tehdä. Samahan on tilanne Espoon metron kanssa. Kun kerran Helsingin metron kapasiteettia ei tarvita, ei sitten pidä tehdä metroa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Siinä olet oikeassa että jos ja kun Pisara rakennetaan, sen länsihaara pitäisi laittaa alkamaan Huopalahden asemalta. Mutta myös eteläpäässä sitä voisi venyttää niin että keskustassa olisi 2 asemaa, eli Töölön jälkeen Kamppi, (U-metron vanha tilavaraus metroaseman alla), ja varsinainen keskusta-asema olisi korttelin verran etelämpänä, toinen sisäänkäynti Stockan/Ruotsalaisen teatterin kohdalla ja toinen Espalla. Silloin päällekkäisyyttä nykymetron kanssa olisi vähemmän.


Minusta kyllä Pisara kannattaisi lännessä rakentaa Pohjois-Haagasta/Valimosta asemina "Uusi Valimo" (Vihdintien ja rantaradan risteys,  kaikki junat pysähtyvät) - Haaga (nykyisen liikenneympyrän nurkilla) - Ruskeasuo - Meilahti/Taka-Töölö - Ooppera - Keskusta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bulevardisoinnilla rakennetaan lisää kaupunkia ja tarjotaan asumista ja palveluita ihmisille olemassa olevaan kaupunkiin yhteensopivalla tavalla. Eli luodaan elämän edellytyksiä autoilusta riippumattomaan elämään. Poliittisesti tässä on vain se vaikeus, että autoilun varassa elävät ihmiset eivät voi ymmärtää, että elämää voi olla ilman autoilua. Siksi jopa tälläkin foorumilla on joku kirjoittaja, joka kantaa murhetta siitä, että autolla ei pääse joka paikkaan, kun täällä moni on sillä kannalla, ettei tarvitsekaan, kun kerran voi päästä julkisilla ja kävellen.


Bulevardisoinnin toteuttaminen maksaa monta miljardia ja sillä saavutetaan vain epäviihtyisää asumisympäristöä raskaasti liikennöityjen ulosmenoteiden varrelle. Vaikka yksityisautoliikenne vähenisi suhteessa sitä jää silti,  ja kaikenlainen tavaraliikenteen  ja bussi- ja taksi ym liikenteen kasvu kumoavat myönteiset ympäristövaikutukset. Nettikaupan lisääntyminen esim on kasvattanut tavaraliikennettä kaupungeissa. Se on niin uusi ilmiö että on jäänyt vailla huomiota.




> Siksiksi, että Pisara on osa rautatiejärjestelmää. Se on mitoitettava sen mukaan kuin muukin rautatiejärjestelmä. Liikennevirastossa on onneksi järki tallella toisin kuin Espoon metrotoimistossa, eikä Liikennevirasto rakennuta yhteen kohtaan rataverkkoa lyhyttä asemaa, joka tuhoaa koko järjestelmän kapasiteetin. Ei lähiliikenteessäkään voi kuvitella ajettavan niin, että junat lyhenevät kesken kaiken.
> 
> Jos rautatiejärjestelmän kapasiteettia ei jossain tarvita, rautatietä ei pidä sinne tehdä. Samahan on tilanne Espoon metron kanssa. Kun kerran Helsingin metron kapasiteettia ei tarvita, ei sitten pidä tehdä metroa.


Siinä olet oikeassa että Espoon metron laitureista olisi pitänyt tehdä yhtä pitkiä kuin itämetron, mutta esim Kehäradan kohdalla en usko että se päivä tulee että normaaliliikenteessä pitäisi ajaa 3 yksikön Flirt junilla, ja kaukojuniahan tuskin kehäradalla tullaan ajamaan, ja se on varma että Pisaralla ei ollenkaan. Kehäradan kohdalla siis rakennettiin ylipitkät laiturit, miksi?

EDIT:
Lisään tähän nyt sen, ettei tule kellekään epäselväksi että en vastusta esim raitioliikenteen nopeuttamista vaihtoehdoksi Pisaralle, jos se toteutetaan niin että sillä saavutetaan ne hyödyt ja ne realisoituvat yhtä nopeasti. Yksi konkreettinen keino voisi olla raitiotien rakentaminen Topeliuksenkadulle ja auto- ja bussiliikenteen kieltäminen koko kadulla. Silloin saataisin aikaan nykyistö paljon nopeampi raitiotieyhteys keskustasta Haagoihin ja Munkkinemeen suuntaan. Tai toinen vaihtoehto: uusi raitiotie Elielinaukiolta Töölönlahden rantaa pitkin Kisahallille ja sieltä Urheilukatua pitkin Meilahteen, ja myös autot pois Urheilukadulta. Näin jossain Saksassa olisi tehty.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Bulevardisoinnin toteuttaminen maksaa monta miljardia ja sillä saavutetaan vain epäviihtyisää asumisympäristöä raskaasti liikennöityjen ulosmenoteiden varrelle.


Millä tavoin se on epäviihtyisää? Onko tämä sinun mielipiteesi vai pidätkö tätä faktana?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siinä olet oikeassa että Espoon metron laitureista olisi pitänyt tehdä yhtä pitkiä kuin itämetron, mutta esim Kehäradan kohdalla en usko että se päivä tulee että normaaliliikenteessä pitäisi ajaa 3 yksikön Flirt junilla, ja kaukojuniahan tuskin kehäradalla tullaan ajamaan, ja se on varma että Pisaralla ei ollenkaan. Kehäradan kohdalla siis rakennettiin ylipitkät laiturit, miksi?


Kyllä tässä pätee aivan sama asian kuin Espoon metronkin kanssa. Jos tunnelille ei ole käyttöä sen vertaa, että sinne kannattaa tehdä asemat, joille mahtuu kokonaisia junia, ei sitten kannata tehdä tunnelia ollenkaan.

Espoon metrosta voi laskea, ettei siinä voi koskaan olla kylliksi matkustajia, jotta kokonaiskustannukset olisivat pienemmät kuin muilla joukkoliikenneratkaisuilla. Siis on tehty niin pienen kapasiteetin tunnelimetro, ettei sen liikenne voi olla taloudellista, vaikka kaikki junat olisivat täynnä.

Pisaran vaikutusarvioinnissa todetaan, että Pisara voisi tulla kannattavaksi, jos siinä olisi enemmän matkustajia kuin mitä optimistisin ennustein siihen tulisi tulevien 30 vuoden aikana, jos se nyt tehtäisiin. Jos asemia lyhentämällä rajoitettaisiin matkustajamäärän kasvu, vaikutusarviossa jouduttaisiin toteamaan, ettei Pisaraan voi koskaan tulla niin paljon matkustajia, että se tulisi (yhteiskuntataloudellisesti) kannattavaksi. Liikennetaloudellisesti kannattavaksi se ei voi tulla koskaan, koska liikennöinnin ja ylläpidon kustannukset ovat Pisaralla suuremmat kuin nykyjärjestelyllä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä tässä pätee aivan sama asian kuin Espoon metronkin kanssa. Jos tunnelille ei ole käyttöä sen vertaa, että sinne kannattaa tehdä asemat, joille mahtuu kokonaisia junia, ei sitten kannata tehdä tunnelia ollenkaan.


Väitteesi antaa epäsuorasti ymmärtää, että tunneliratkaisut ovat tarpeellisia vain jos potentiaalinen matkustajakysyntä vaatii 225 metriä pitkää ja 3,2 metriä leveää junaa. Maailmalla kokoeristetyissä tunneliratkaisuissa muuten käytetään yleisimmin 75-90 metrin junia, jotka ovat 2,7 - 3 metrin levyisiä. Eikös 150 metriä pituutta ja 3,2 metriä leveyttä eli tupla matkustuspinta-ala tyypilliseen metroon verrattuna muka Helsingin lähiliikenteeseen riitä?

Toki on ikävää, että  Espoon metron laituripituuden kanssa on kohtapuolin tulossa ongelmaa, kun niin monet joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät rakastavat metroa ja käyttäjämäärät ovat niin korkeita. Minusta ei kuitenkaan tuon perusteella ole  syytä kaikkia uusia tunneliratkaisuja suunnitella tolkuttoman ylimitoitetuille junamitoille.

----------


## hylje

Jos Pisara mitoitetaan 2xFLIRT-junille, se tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä että koko muulla kaupunkirataverkolla pitää myös olla korkeintaan 2xFLIRT-kokoonpanot. 

Jos kaupunkiradoilla on erillinen 3xFLIRT-kalustokierto joka ohittaa Pisaran, Pisaraa ajetaan alikapasiteetilla. Jokaista Pisaran ohittavaa kaupunkiradan junaa ei voi korvata millään, vaan tilalle jää tyhjä slotti.

----------


## j-lu

> Mihin perustat väitteesi 17,5 km/h keskinopeuden optimistisuudesta Helsingin nykyiselle raitioliikenteelle? Laskelmiin? Simulointeihin? Kokemukseen raitiovaununkuljettajana?


Linjojen teoreettisia optiminopeuksia laskee ihan peruskoulupohjalta. Siihen sitten varmuusvarat ja vähän ekstraa isoista risteyksistä, joihin nollaviive-etuutta ei nykyisillä liikennöintikäytännöillä saa, niin ollaan nykylinjojen osalta hyvin pitkälti samalla pallokentällä kuin tuo mainitsemasi 17,5 km/h. Merkittävästi suurempi nopeutus vaatisi sitten isompia yksiköitä ja harvempaa vuoroväliä, joka mahdollistaisi etuudet myös ruuhkaisimpiin risteyksiin, ehkä myös pysäkkivälin kasvattamista.




> Tähän johtopäätökseen päätyy, jos ei ymmärrä Helsingin nykyisen raitioliikenteen hitauden takana olevia asioita, eikä oikein ole käsitystä liikennetelematiikan ja liikennevalo-ohjauksen mahdollisuuksista.


Kyllä minä olen harrastelijaksi suhteellisen hyvin perillä hitauden syistä ja toisaalta raitiovaunun mahdollisuuksista. Todellista naiiviutta sen sijaan osoittaa, että uskoo mahdollisuuksiin. Helsingin raitioteillä on helposti esille kaivettavaa nopeutushistoriaa KANJOsta saakka. Mitään konkreettista ei oikein ole kahdessakymmenessä tapahtunut. Raitiovaunu on hidastunut muun liikenteen mukana, niin se tekee jatkossakin.

Raitiovaunun ongelma ei ole se, etteikö sillä voisi toteuttaa hyvää joukkoliikennettä. Ongelma on se, että joukkoliikenteessä on kyse myös muusta kuin joukkoliikenteestä. Kaavoitetaan ja myydään tontteja, kehitetään kiinteistöjä. Kaavoituksen ja kiinteistökehittämisen näkökulmasta raskasraide on parempi, koska se keskittää enemmän ihmisvirtoja kuin raitiovaunu. Saadaan kalliimpaa rakennusoikeutta ja järeän joukkoliikenneratkaisun myötä sitä voi kaavoittaa enemmän, saadaan korkeampaa neliöhintaa ja vuokraa rakennetusta tilasta. Ongelma on myös joukkoliikenneinvestointien rahoitus. Osallistuu valtio 30:n tai 70:n pinnan osuudella, se on lottovoitto Helsingille. Ja jos jäljellejäävästä osuudesta saa puolet kierrätettyä HSL:n kautta, se on Jokerin päävoitto samalla kupongilla. Ollaan tilanteessa, jossa Helsingin ei oikeastaan kannata aktiivisesti edistää mitään megahankkeiden kilpailijoita. Järkevämpää odottaa lottovoittoa 20 vuotta kuin yrittää kehittää raitiovaunuista jonkinlaista ratkaisua.

Systeemin luomaa tehottomuutta. Huvittavaa on se, että yksityisellä sektorilla tällaisten tehottomuuksien löytäjät tahkoavat rahaa joko siksi, että osaavat käyttää niitä hyväkseen tai siksi, että konsultoivat pääsemään niistä eroon. Julkisella puolella kaikki tietävät ongelman, jotkut tekevät sillä rahaa, mutta kukaan ei yritä päästä tehottomuudesta eroon. Suomalaiset ovat iloisia veronmaksajia. Tyhmyyttään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Todellista naiiviutta sen sijaan osoittaa, että uskoo mahdollisuuksiin.


Jos katsoo taaksepäin, olet tietysti oikeassa. Mahdollisuudet ovat olleet olemassa vuosikymmeniä, mutta niitä ei ole käytetty hyväksi, joten joka niihin on uskonut, on ollut naiivi taikka tyhmä tai miten vaan. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että maailma pysyisi jatkuvasti samanlaisena. Vanhat änkyrät siirtyvät eläkkeelle, vaikuttavat ehkä eläkkeeltä aikansa ja kuolevat sitten pois. Ajattelutavat kuolevat siinä mukana. Samalla nuorista suunnittelijoista karsiutuu liika idealismi matkan varrella, mutta jäljelle jää silti aivan uudenlainen ajattelutapa. Kun mennään vielä kymmenen vuotta eteenpäin, ei KSV:stä löydy sellaista liikennesuunnittelijaa, jonka mielestä 1,8 m leveä parkkipaikka ratikkakiskojen vieressä on ihan okei tai jonka mielestä ratikoita ei voi päästää risteyksestä ennen autoja, kun autoilijalle tulee siitä kurja fiilis.

Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi siitä, että monta mahdollisuutta on hukattu. Osa siksi, ettei ketään ole kiinnostanut. Osa siksi, ettei kukaan ole osannut. Osa siksi, että kukaan ei ole halunnut. Ja osa ihan siksi, että tyhmät poliitikot ovat puuttuneet asioihin, joista eivät mitään ymmärrä. Mutta oletko samaa mieltä kanssani, että suuri raitiotielaiva on pikku hiljaa kääntymässä? Onhan se hidasta, niin hidasta että fiilis on alamaissa monta kertaa, mutta silti. Oletko nähnyt uuden Telakkakadun? Oletko kuullut Hämeentien suunnitteluprosessin etenemisestä? Oletko huomannut, että Aleksis Kiven kadulle, siihen Helistön puurivin luo, tulee kuin tuleekin ratikkakaista? (Ei puurivin keskelle, niin kuin alunperin piti, mutta sen rinnalle sentään, bussien kanssa yhteinen kuten AKK:lla muutenkin on.)

----------


## petteri

> Jos Pisara mitoitetaan 2xFLIRT-junille, se tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä että koko muulla kaupunkirataverkolla pitää myös olla korkeintaan 2xFLIRT-kokoonpanot.


Nykyaikaisella kulunvalvonnalla vaivatta saavutettavalla 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä ja 150 metrisillä junilla saadaan Pisaran maksimikapasiteetiksi noin 12500 istumapaikkaa ja 12500 seisomapaikkaa tunnissa suuntaansa. Se on melkein kolminkertainen määrä nykyisin kaupunkiradoilla liikennöitävään kapasiteettiin verrattuna ja noin nelinkertainen määrä nykyiseen huipputunnin kuormitukseen verrattuna.

Minusta on toki todella hienoa, että foorumilla on niin paljon uskoa raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen, että Pisaralle vaaditaan ehdottomasti nelinkertaista maksimikapasiteettia nykyiseen lähiliikenteen liikennöintiin verrattuna. Vaikka minäkin toki uskon raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen ja Pisaran kykyyn houkutella joukkoliikenteeseen lisää matkustajia, kaupunkiratojen keskustaan suuntautuvan matkustajamäärän kolmin- tai nelinkertaistumiseen en Pisaran, liitynnän lisääntymisen ja muiden kehittämistoimien myötä usko. Minusta siis olisi riittävää, että Pisaran rakentamisessa varaudutaan kaupunkiratojen matkustajamäärän tuplaantumiseen, johon 150 metrin laiturit ja nykyaikainen kulunvalvonta mukavasti riittävät, vaikka osaa linjoista liikennöitäisiinkin yhden flirtin kalustolla. Helsingin seudun väestö- ja työpaikkatiheys ja kohteiden sijainti kuitenkin asettaa selviä rajoitteita sille miten suuria matkustajamääriä voidaan ja tarvitsee Pisaraan nyt tai tulevaisuudessa tulevilla linjoilla palvella. 

Kannattaa myös huomioida, että jos joukkoliikenteen kysyntä kasvaa tulevaisuudessa aivan valtavasti, kysyntään kannattaa vastata myös uusilla metrolinjoilla tai pikaraitioteillä, pikaraitioteitä voidaan myös osittain tunneloida vilkkaimmilla alueilla ja liikennöidä niitä stadtbahntyyppisesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linjojen teoreettisia optiminopeuksia laskee ihan peruskoulupohjalta. Siihen sitten varmuusvarat ja vähän ekstraa isoista risteyksistä, joihin nollaviive-etuutta ei nykyisillä liikennöintikäytännöillä saa, niin ollaan nykylinjojen osalta hyvin pitkälti samalla pallokentällä kuin tuo mainitsemasi 17,5 km/h. Merkittävästi suurempi nopeutus vaatisi sitten isompia yksiköitä ja harvempaa vuoroväliä, joka mahdollistaisi etuudet myös ruuhkaisimpiin risteyksiin, ehkä myös pysäkkivälin kasvattamista.


Jos asia olisi näin, maailmassa olisi vain kolme tietokonetta, Nokia hallitsisi matkapuhelinmarkkoinoita mekaanisin näppäimin varustetuilla puhelimilla, kukaan ei tarvitsisi internetiä ja monta muuta asiaa olisi jämähtänyt menneisyyteen. Raitioliikenne toimii Helsingissä huonosti, koska vallassa olijat ovat halunneet niin, monista eri syistä. Se muuttuu paremmaksi, kun niin halutaan. Eikä tarvitse edes keksiä mitään, kun ratkaisut ovat olemassa jo muualla.

Mutta kirjoitathan itsekin: nykyisillä liikennöintikäytännöillä ja nykylinjojen. Tietenkään mikään ei muutu paremmaksi, kun asenne on, että mitään ei saa muuttaa.




> Todellista naiiviutta sen sijaan osoittaa, että uskoo mahdollisuuksiin.


Juuri tästä on ollut kysymys, asenteesta, ettei mikään voi eikä saa muuttua.




> Raitiovaunun ongelma ei ole se, etteikö sillä voisi toteuttaa hyvää joukkoliikennettä. Ongelma on se, että joukkoliikenteessä on kyse myös muusta kuin joukkoliikenteestä.


Juuri näin. Ei Espoossa rakenneta metroa siksi, että siellä tehtäisiin hyvää joukkoliikennettä. Siellä on järjestetty töitä ja tuloja alan rakennusliikkeille. Joukkoliikennettä ei saa seudulla kehittää, koska silloin jokainen ymmärtäisi, miten turhaa ja typerää on tuhlata rahaa tunnelin kaivamiseen metsän alle.

Mutta ei kaikki se, mitä kuvailit, ole väistämätön luonnonlaki. Julkisen sektorin tuhlaaminen on mahdollista vain silloin, kun taloudella menee liian hyvin. Tai niin kauan, kunnes tulee maksun aika. Moraalin rappiokin voi ainakin vähentyä ja pysäyttää räikeimmät väärinkäytökset. Tällainen voi tapahtua esimerkiksi sukupolvien vaihtuessa, koska usein silloin vaihtuvat myös arvot. Kuten 339-DF jo edellä kirjoitti.

Juuri nyt eletään tilanteessa, jossa rajat ovat tulossa vastaan. Velaksi eläminen ei olekaan ikuista, kun globaali talous on kehittynyt ja velka ei katoakaan inflaatioon. Eikä julkisen talouden virheitä voi siirtää kansalaisten kontolle yön yli devalvaatiolla. Maksun aika on tullut yhdelle metsään kaivetulle tunnelille, ja kohta tulee toiselle. Samat poliitikot, jotka tulevaisuudesta piittaamatta ovat halunneet nämä tunnelit kaivaa, eivät nyt suostu niitä maksamaan. Kuka ne sitten maksaa?

Valtion tuki turhille tunneleille ei ole minkäänlainen lottovoitto eikä jokeribonus. Se on pelkästään yllyke, joka saa kaupungin elämään yli varojensa. Ei Espoolla ole varaa edes siihen osuuteen metron kustannuksista, jotka sille jää valtiontuen jälkeen maksettavaksi. Eikä Espoolle ole mitään hyötyä, vaikka valtio maksaisi koko metron, kun metron käyttökustannukset ovat suuremmat kuin entisen bussiliikenteen kustannukset. Rahan kierrättäminen HSL:n kautta ei tuota mitään, koska jokainen kaupunki maksaa itse HSL:n kulunsa. Raha ei todellakaan lisäänny siitä, että HSL maksaa Espoolle vuokraa metrotunnelista ja perii vuokranmaksua varten rahat Espoolta.




> Systeemin luomaa tehottomuutta. Huvittavaa on se, että yksityisellä sektorilla tällaisten tehottomuuksien löytäjät tahkoavat rahaa joko siksi, että osaavat käyttää niitä hyväkseen tai siksi, että konsultoivat pääsemään niistä eroon. Julkisella puolella kaikki tietävät ongelman, jotkut tekevät sillä rahaa, mutta kukaan ei yritä päästä tehottomuudesta eroon. Suomalaiset ovat iloisia veronmaksajia. Tyhmyyttään.


Näinhän se on. Mutta minusta huvittavaa on, että voihan tässä käydä niin, että Kallasvuon erehdys saa muistomerkikseen kesken jääneen metron Espooseen. Jos Kallasvuo ei olisi tyrinyt Nokian puhelinbusinesta tyrmäämällä kosketusnäyttöpuhelimet, Espoo kieriskelisi niissä rahoissa, jotka nyt valuvat Applelle ja Samsungille. Sellaisella Espoolla olisi varaa rakentaa metroa jopa täysmittaisilla asemilla. Mutta nyt ovat asiat toisin, ja kunhan ensin Matinkylän metron kustannus tulee näkyviin myös kaupungin budjettiin, ei vain Länsimetro Oy:n salaiseen budjettiin, poliitikot joutuvat valitsemaan, onko Espoo kunta vai metroyhtiö.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Raitiovaunu on hidastunut muun liikenteen mukana, niin se tekee jatkossakin.
> 
> Raitiovaunun ongelma ei ole se, etteikö sillä voisi toteuttaa hyvää joukkoliikennettä. Ongelma on se, että joukkoliikenteessä on kyse myös muusta kuin joukkoliikenteestä.


Miksi raitioliikenne on hidastunut? Siihen on minusta selvä syy. Nopea kadulla kulkeva liikenne vaatii varsin autokaupunkimaista ympäristöä, ihan sama onko kyse autoista, busseista tai ratikoista, liikenne on nopeaa kaduilla, joilla kevyt liikenne on alistettu moottoriliikenteen orjaksi. Paciuksenkatu selkeimpänä esimerkkinä. Toisaalta voidaan analysoida myös nykyistä Hämeentietä tai Mannerheimintietä; minusta ne ovat meluisia ja vaarallisia rännejä, jotka kävelijän vaikea ylittää ja jonka liikenne on kevyelle liikenteelle liian nopeaa. Tuollaiset kadut muodostavat kävelijän kaupunkirakenteeseen railon, jonka ylittäminen on aika vaikeaa ja vaarallista. Varsin nopean liikenteen ympäristössä liikennevalot ovat myös varsin välttämättömiä, etteivät liikennemuodot vaan törmää, kun rauhanomainen rinnakkaiselo on mahdotonta. 

Suomalaisessa kaupunkien kehityksessä 50-60-luvulla suuri osa kantakaupungin kaduista muuttuikin edistyksen nimessä nopean moottoriliikenteen alttareiksi, joilla ratikat, bussit ja autot pitivät valtaa. Ihan viime vuosikymmeninä katutilaa on kuitenkin pala palalta palautettu kevyelle liikenteelle, katujen ylittämistä on helpotettu ja nopeuksia alennettu. On luonnollista että kun kevyen liikenteen prioriteetti kaupunkitilassa nousee, niin kaikki muu liikenne hidastuu, myös ratikat. Hidastuminen on tapahtunut siitä huolimatta, että raitiovaunukaistoja on parannettu ja raitioliikenteen etuuksia suhteessa autoiluun parennettu paljon. Syynä on, että kävelyn etuudet suhteessa muuhun liikenteeseen ovat samalla parantuneet sekä kantakaupungin liikenneympäristön muuttaminen fyysisesti ja visuaalisesti niin, etteivät moottoriliikenteen kuljettajat halua tai pysty ajamaan yhtä lujaa ja sujuvasti kuin aikaisemmin.

Merkittävä raitioliikenteen nopeuden merkittävä lisääminen vaatisikin uutta arvovalintaa, jossa kevyttä liikennettä ei pidetä nykyisessä arvossa, vaan raitioliikenne asetetaan kaikkialla korkeimmalle jalustalle. Hitaat ja ihmisten kokoiset, esimerkiksi nykyisin Kampissa käytettävät ja jatkuvasti piste pisteeltä salakavalasti yleistyvät liikennejärjestelytyypit ja muutenkaan katujen helppo ylittäminen ja nopeuksien pitäminen kurissa ei näet mahdollista kovin korkeita pintajoukkoliikenteen nopeuksia. 

Katutilan ainoa vastakkainasettelu ei nykyään olekaan autoilu vastaan ratikka, kuten monet tälläkin foorumilla väittävät, vaan kantakaupungissa nopean raitioliikenteen toinen jopa suurempi vihollinen on ihmiselle mukava, hyvin kevyen liikenteen huomioiva ympäristö. Toki ratikka voi myös sopia kadulla varsin hyvin yhteen ihmisten kanssa, mutta se vaatii sellaisia nopeuksia, joissa ratikka voi väistää ihmistä ja silloin ratikka ei voi olla kovin nopea.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos Kallasvuo ei olisi tyrinyt Nokian puhelinbusinesta tyrmäämällä kosketusnäyttöpuhelimet, Espoo kieriskelisi niissä rahoissa, jotka nyt valuvat Applelle ja Samsungille.


Täysin aiheen vierestä, mutta tuossa on nyt vedettynä niin monta mutkaa suoraksi, että virkkeellä ei ole enää juuri tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa. Nokia tyri hyvin paljon muutakin kuin kosketusnäytöt, ja sanoisin, että koko firman yrityskulttuuri oli väärä uudessa kilpailutilanteessa. Applen toimitusjohtaja oli (kärjistäen sanottuna) muotoilija, Nokian juristi. Jos se ei olisi ollut Kallasvuo, niin se olisi todnäk ollut joku muu yhtä väärä. Siksi toisekseen rahoissa kieriskelemisestä ei kyllä ollut mitään takeita muutenkaan. iPhonen käynnistämästä mullistuksesta ei selvinnyt mikään muukaan matkapuhelinalan silloisista suurista (Blackberry, Motorola, SonyEricsson jne. jne.)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja osa ihan siksi, että tyhmät poliitikot ovat puuttuneet asioihin, joista eivät mitään ymmärrä.


Politiikkaa ovat olleet tekemässä tietenkin hyvin monenlaiset ihmiset. Seuraavassa yhden, aikanaan hyvin paljon ääniä saaneen, politiikankin tekijän kohtalaisen tuoreita ajatuksia: *KB:n blogi*. Itse en kuitenkaan lähde luokittelemaan poliitikkoja sen enempää tyhmiksi tai viisaiksi, poikkesivatpa heidän ajatusmaailmansa omastani minkä verran hyvänsä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyaikaisella kulunvalvonnalla vaivatta saavutettavalla 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä ja 150 metrisillä junilla saadaan Pisaran maksimikapasiteetiksi noin 12500 istumapaikkaa ja 12500 seisomapaikkaa tunnissa suuntaansa. Se on melkein kolminkertainen määrä nykyisin kaupunkiradoilla liikennöitävään kapasiteettiin verrattuna ja noin nelinkertainen määrä nykyiseen huipputunnin kuormitukseen verrattuna.


Tuo on ihan totta: Kehäradan ja Pisaran asemien mitoitus on ollut hyttysten ampumista tykeillä. Kehäradalla voi ainoastaan lentokentän aseman kokoa perustella, jos se on asema jonne pyritään ajamaan kaikki junat jos tulee häiriö esim, tai jos sinne halutaan ajaa erikoisvuoroja kaukojunakalustolla. Kaikilla muilla kehä, pää- ja rantaradan kaupunkirata-asemilla riittää n 2 Flirtin tai 3 Sm1/2 juna pituinen laituri. 

Mitä tulee länsimetroon, niin mulle tuli tällainen idea:
Jotta länsi- ja itämetron kapasiteettierosta päästään eroon, niin erotellaan ne Kampissa niin että jos Pisaraa ei kerta kaikkiaan rakenneta, rakennetaan metro Pasilasta Kamppiin joka yhdistetään länsimetroon. Itämetro kulkee siis nykyisen pituisilla junilla Mellunmäestä ja Vuosaaresta Kamppin ja länsimetro 4-vaunuisilla junilla Pasilasta Matinkylään, ja Kamppi on vaihtoasema näiden linjojen välillä.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:26 ----------




> Millä tavoin se on epäviihtyisää? Onko tämä sinun mielipiteesi vai pidätkö tätä faktana?


Tarkennan sen verran että itse pääväylien vieressä oleviin taloihin on vaikea toteuttaa viihtyisää asuinympäristöä liikenteen aiheuttaman ilmansaasteiden, katupölyn ja melun takia. Eivät ne tule olemaan yhtään sen mukavempia paikoja asua kuin lähiöt ovat nyt. Taaempana olevissa kortteleissa viihdytän varmaan paremmin. Mutta mitä pitäisi sitten tehdä? Jättää 100 metriä leveä kaista rakentamatta ja meluvallit kadun ja talojen väliin, mutta silloinhan meillä on ihan tavallinen lähiö. Järkevintä olisi varata bulevardien varsien talot pelkästään toimistoille, mutta  ongelma on siinä että pk-seudulla on toimistotilasta ylitarjontaa jo nyt.  

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tarkennan sen verran että itse pääväylien vieressä oleviin taloihin on vaikea toteuttaa viihtyisää asuinympäristöä liikenteen aiheuttaman ilmansaasteiden, katupölyn ja melun takia. Eivät ne tule olemaan yhtään sen mukavempia paikoja asua kuin lähiöt ovat nyt. Taaempana olevissa kortteleissa viihdytän varmaan paremmin. Mutta mitä pitäisi sitten tehdä? Jättää 100 metriä leveä kaista rakentamatta ja meluvallit kadun ja talojen väliin, mutta silloinhan meillä on ihan tavallinen lähiö. Järkevintä olisi varata bulevardien varsien talot pelkästään toimistoille, mutta  ongelma on siinä että pk-seudulla on toimistotilasta ylitarjontaa jo nyt.  
> 
> t. Rainer


Rakentamatta jättäminen ei auta asiaa, sillä niin melu kuin saasteetkin leviävät, eikä tuollainen 100 metrin hajurako paljoa auta. Sen sijaan isot kivitalot itsessään toimivat aivan erinomaisena melumuurina: umpikorttelissa talot eristävät melua jopa 25 desibeliä. Eli vaikka vieressä kulkisi Mannerheimintie, niin sisäpihalla sitä ei huomaisi. Voin vahvistaa tämän teoreettisen tiedon myös käytännön kokemuksella: olen asunut Hämeentien varrella, mutta kun asunto oli sisäpihalle, ei liikennettä kuullut. Ainoastaan raitiovaunun ääni pääsi kulkeutumaan ilmeisesti maaperää pitkin (savikko). Eli viihtyvyysongelma rajoittuu bulevardin viereisen korttelin sijaan vain näiden kortteleiden bulevardinpuoleisiin taloihin. Ratkaisuna on tehdä nämä talot keskimääräistä kapeammiksi, jolloin niihin tulee pelkästään läpitalon huoneistoja, jolloin kaikilla on ainakin osa ikkunoista ja mielellään parveke sisäpihalle. Kadunpuoleinen seinä ja ikkunat voidaan kyllä rakentaa sellaisiksi, että melu eikä saasteet pääse läpi, jos hyväksytään se, että tämän puolen ikkunoita ei pääse avaamaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kehäradan ja Pisaran asemien mitoitus on ollut hyttysten ampumista tykeillä.


Asia on kuitenkin oikeasti niin, että on eri asia tehdä rataverkko, jossa ajetaan samoilla radoilla useita linjoa, kuin joukko yksittäisiä ratoja, joilla samat junat sahaavat edestakaisin radan päästä päähän. Tämän asian ymmärtää Liikennevirasto mitoittaessaan Kehärataa tai Pisaran suunnitelmaa. Tätä asiaa eivät ymmärtäneet Espoon metron suunnittelijat. Enkä tarkoita käytännön suunnittelutyön tehneitä insinöörejä, vaan suurista linjoista päättäneitä virkamiehiä ja poliitikkoja.

Rataverkossa kapasiteetin mitoittava on se rataverkon osa, jossa kulkee suurin vuoromäärä. Kun linjat tältä osalta haarautuvat reuna-alueille, joissa vähimmillään kulkee vain yksi linja, sen teknisen mitoituksen, laituripituus mukaan lukien, on oltava sama kuin mitoittavalla osalla.

Siis jos esimerkiksi Pasila edellyttää tiettyä vuoroväliä ja laituripituutta, Pisaraa ei voi tehdä lyhyemmillä laitureilla, koska samojen junien on ajettava Psarankin läpi. Sitä ei muuta se, miten vähän Pisaran asemilla on käyttäjiä ja junissa matkustajia.

Periaatteessa sama tilanne on myös yksittäisellä ratalinjalla. Jossain kohtaa linjaa kysyntä on suurin. Junien ja laitureiden pituus sekä vuorotiheys on asetettava sen mukaan. Ratalinjan päissä junat ja laiturit voisivat olla lyhyempiä ja vuorovälikin pidempi. Mutta mikään näistä ominaisuuksista ei voi matkan varrella muuttua.

Lisäksi liikenne ja radan tekninen kapasiteetti pitää osata mitoittaa siten, että järjestelmä sietää myös häiriöt ja kykenee toipumaan niistä. Ajatus siitä, että normitilanne on kapasiteetin teknisellä äärirajalla, ei ole liikennesuunnittelun ymmärtämistä. Se johtaa samaan kuin autoliikenteen ruuhkautuminen: menetetään luotettavuus, palvelutaso ja kapasiteetti mutta kustannukset nousevat.

Se ei ole yllättävää, että täällä foorumilla asioita ymmärtämätön esittää ratkaisuina sellaista, mikä ei voi toimia. Vakavaa on se, että vastuulliset tahot sekä ehdottavat että toteuttavat sellaista, kuten metron asemien lyhentäminen.




> Mitä tulee länsimetroon, niin mulle tuli tällainen idea:
> Jotta länsi- ja itämetron kapasiteettierosta päästään eroon, niin erotellaan ne Kampissa niin että jos Pisaraa ei kerta kaikkiaan rakenneta, rakennetaan metro Pasilasta Kamppiin joka yhdistetään länsimetroon. Itämetro kulkee siis nykyisen pituisilla junilla Mellunmäestä ja Vuosaaresta Kamppin ja länsimetro 4-vaunuisilla junilla Pasilasta Matinkylään, ja Kamppi on vaihtoasema näiden linjojen välillä.


Tehdyn virheen korjaaminen on huomattavasti helpompaa ja halvempaa pidentämällä nykyiset asemat.




> Täysin aiheen vierestä, mutta tuossa on nyt vedettynä niin monta mutkaa suoraksi, että virkkeellä ei ole enää juuri tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa. Nokia tyri hyvin paljon muutakin kuin kosketusnäytöt, ja sanoisin, että koko firman yrityskulttuuri oli väärä uudessa kilpailutilanteessa.


Ajattelen kanssasi aivan samoin. Pelkistin ja kärjistin asian vain mahdollisimman yksinkertaiseksi, koska se ei ole tämän ketjun pääasia. Mutta antaa kuvaa siitä, miten yllättävillä asioilla on keskinäisiä vaikutussuhteita. Nokialla ja Espoolla oli yhteistä se, että kummallakin oli liikaa rahaa, jolloin ei ole pakko tehdä asioita oikein. Mutta sellainen tilanne ei jatku loputtomiin, vaan väärin tekeminen nakertaa mukavaa asemaa ja kohta voi kaatua kaikki. Nokian (ja Espoon) matkapuhelinbusines kaatui jo. Tunneleihin perustuvan joukkoliikenteen taloudellinen romahdus on jo alkanut lippujen hintojen ja subvention korotuksilla, joihin poliitikot eivät halua suostua.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Nykyaikaisella kulunvalvonnalla vaivatta saavutettavalla 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä ja 150 metrisillä junilla saadaan Pisaran maksimikapasiteetiksi noin 12500 istumapaikkaa ja 12500 seisomapaikkaa tunnissa suuntaansa. Se on melkein kolminkertainen määrä nykyisin kaupunkiradoilla liikennöitävään kapasiteettiin verrattuna ja noin nelinkertainen määrä nykyiseen huipputunnin kuormitukseen verrattuna.


Kuorma ei ole tasaisesti jakautuvaa eri kohdissa linjaa ja eri vuorokaudenaikoina, eikä vuorovälejä ei välttämättä voida liikenteen luotettavuuden vuoksi tihentää liikaa. Lisäksi liityntä tuo nykyisestä linja-autoverkosta matkustajia junaan. Nelinkertainen marginaali ei ole ihan niin ruhtinaallinen, kuin voisi ensisilmäyksellä nähdä.

150m junat vastaavat suurin piirtein nykyistä 6-vaunuista metrolinjaa, joka on tiettävästi jo maksimikuormassa Kulosaaren sillalla. Eli mitoitus on nykyisen tyyppisellä, kohtuullisen väljällä kaupunkirakenteella jo realistista täyttää. Entäs sitten, kun asemien ympäristöjä oikeasti täytetään keskustan tehokkuuksilla?

Ahtaaksi käyvää runkoraidelinjaa voi tietenkin edelleen täydentää pintaliikenteellä. Palaamme siihen, että millä tavoin sitä pintaliikennettä oikein kehitetään. Minusta pintaliikenne kannattaa virittää parhaimmilleen ensin. Investoidaan siihen täysimittaiseen runkoraidelinjaan sitten, kun pintaliikenteen mahdollisuudet on kulutettu loppuun. Tunnelijunan mahdollisuuksia ei kannata pilata laukeamalla ennenaikaisesti.

----------


## kompura

> Rakentamatta jättäminen ei auta asiaa, sillä niin melu kuin saasteetkin leviävät, eikä tuollainen 100 metrin hajurako paljoa auta. Sen sijaan isot kivitalot itsessään toimivat aivan erinomaisena melumuurina: umpikorttelissa talot eristävät melua jopa 25 desibeliä.


Onkohan sinulla jotain tutkimustietoakin väitteelle, että "...100 metrin hajurako paljoa auta"? Itse arvelen, että varsin kapeakin, tiheä vihervyöhyke vilkkaan liikenneväylän ja asutuksen välissä parantaa viihtyisyyttä ja ilmanlaatua aivan olennaisesti. "Viherpatjaan" (esim. tiheä kuusikko) jää merkittävässä määrin niin äänet kuin pölykin ja varsinkin kosteissa oloissa muitakin ilmansaasteita. Kun kasvillisuus on tiheää, niin muutama kymmenenkin metriä riittänee jo mainiosti.

Kasvillisuus on todennäköisesti hyvin tehokas nimenomaan nopeiden moottoriväylien varrella. Niiden melu on lähinnä korkeataajuista suhinaa, jonka vaimentaminen on helppoa. Teho on heikompi raskaasti liikennöityjä liikennevaloristeyksiä ja hidasta kaupunkiliikennettä vastaan, koska melu on merkittävässä määrin matalataajuista raskaiden dieselmoottorien jyrinää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis jos esimerkiksi Pasila edellyttää tiettyä vuoroväliä ja laituripituutta, Pisaraa ei voi tehdä lyhyemmillä laitureilla, koska samojen junien on ajettava Psarankin läpi. Sitä ei muuta se, miten vähän Pisaran asemilla on käyttäjiä ja junissa matkustajia.
> 
> Periaatteessa sama tilanne on myös yksittäisellä ratalinjalla. Jossain kohtaa linjaa kysyntä on suurin. Junien ja laitureiden pituus sekä vuorotiheys on asetettava sen mukaan. Ratalinjan päissä junat ja laiturit voisivat olla lyhyempiä ja vuorovälikin pidempi. Mutta mikään näistä ominaisuuksista ei voi matkan varrella muuttua.


Mä en märrä tuota, että jos Pisara ja Kehäradalla ja Keravan ja Espoon kaupunkiradalla ei ajeta muita junia kuin näiden ratojen vakiojunia, miksi kaikkien laitureiden pitää olla yhtä pitkät kuin Pasilan aseman laitureiden? Pasilan laiturit on mitoitettu pitkille kaukojunille, ne toimivat niiden vararaiteina jos pääradan tai rantaradan kaukojunaraiteilla on häiriö. Myös yöllä ajettavat T- ja L-linjan juoppojunat ovat olleet joskus normaalijunia pidempiä mutta niitä tuskin ajettaisiin Pisarassa ollenkaan tai jos ajetaan, niiden vuoroväli tulisi olemaan tiheämpi kuin 1 tunti. 

Jos syntyy häiriötilanne, että junia alkaa klimppiytyä, eivätkä pääse pois linjalta heti, niin jotenkin ymmärrän että esim Pasilassa, Tikkurilassa ja mahdollisesti Lentoasemalla ja Huopalahdessa pitää olla pitkät laiturit että voi poikkeustilanteessa ottaa 2 junaa yhtäaikaa samalle laiturille, ja ranta- ja pääradalla junalinjojen pääteasemilla kanssa. Väliasemilla ml Pisaran asemat, vaikuttaa täysin ylimitoitetulta. Onkohan tässä nyt ollut niin että suunnittelijat ovat suunnitelleet sellaisen Pisaran jota ei kuitenkaan koskaan toteutettaisi vaan ihan suunnittelun ilosta? 




> Tehdyn virheen korjaaminen on huomattavasti helpompaa ja halvempaa pidentämällä nykyiset asemat.


Tässä minun ideassa on se takaa-ajatus että jos Pisaraa ei rakenneta ollenkaan, niin sen tilalle rakennettu Pasilan-Kampin-Espoon metro joka olisi erillään nykyisestä itämetrosta, ajaisi saman asian kutakuinkin, mutta halvemmilla rakennuskustannuksilla. Metrosshaan voi ajaa 2 minuutin vuoroväleillä ilman ongelmia,  niin kapasiteetti ei heti loppuisi vaikka junat olisivat 4-vaunuisia.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Politiikkaa ovat olleet tekemässä tietenkin hyvin monenlaiset ihmiset. Seuraavassa yhden, aikanaan hyvin paljon ääniä saaneen, politiikankin tekijän kohtalaisen tuoreita ajatuksia: *KB:n blogi*. Itse en kuitenkaan lähde luokittelemaan poliitikkoja sen enempää tyhmiksi tai viisaiksi, poikkesivatpa heidän ajatusmaailmansa omastani minkä verran hyvänsä.


Monenlaisia ovat, juu. Kerran keskusteltiin Bremerin kanssa hänen ideastaan siirtää Manskun bussit ratikkakaistoille, että autoille olisi enemmän tilaa. Hän ei millään ymmärtänyt, miksi se ei olisi mahdollista, kun ratikkakaistat ovat tyhjillään melkein koko ajan  :Laughing:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 150m junat vastaavat suurin piirtein nykyistä 6-vaunuista metrolinjaa, joka on tiettävästi jo maksimikuormassa Kulosaaren sillalla. Eli mitoitus on nykyisen tyyppisellä, kohtuullisen väljällä kaupunkirakenteella jo realistista täyttää. Entäs sitten, kun asemien ympäristöjä oikeasti täytetään keskustan tehokkuuksilla?
> 
> Ahtaaksi käyvää runkoraidelinjaa voi tietenkin edelleen täydentää pintaliikenteellä. Palaamme siihen, että millä tavoin sitä pintaliikennettä oikein kehitetään. Minusta pintaliikenne kannattaa virittää parhaimmilleen ensin. Investoidaan siihen täysimittaiseen runkoraidelinjaan sitten, kun pintaliikenteen mahdollisuudet on kulutettu loppuun. Tunnelijunan mahdollisuuksia ei kannata pilata laukeamalla ennenaikaisesti.


Pisarassa ja ylipäänsä Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenteessä on se ero itä-länsimetroon verrattuna että se ei ylitä vesistöjä, eli ei ole Kulosaaren siltaa jonka yli kaikkien on päästävä. Lähiöiden matkustista osa hajaantuu eri suuntiin jo ennen Pasilaa, raiteile nostettu 550 ja muut tehokkaat poikittaisyhteydet keräävät osan porukasta, vaikak maankäyttöä tehostettaisiin. Pisarassa piilee se riski tosin että jos siitä tulee liian suosittu niin ruuhka-aikaan sen tunneliosuudesta tulee pullonkaula. Mutta voiko se tulla suositummaksi kuin nykyinen metro? Jos tulee niin silloin pitää rakentaa pitkät laiturit eli kysymys on siitä että pitäisi osata ennustaa oikein. Myös Flirt-junien uudelleensisustaminen voisi tulla kysymykseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkennan sen verran että itse pääväylien vieressä oleviin taloihin on vaikea toteuttaa viihtyisää asuinympäristöä liikenteen aiheuttaman ilmansaasteiden, katupölyn ja melun takia. Eivät ne tule olemaan yhtään sen mukavempia paikoja asua kuin lähiöt ovat nyt.


Mutta jätät nyt edelleen vastaamatta kysymykseen. Vaikea toteuttaa sun mielestä viihtyisää vai yleisfaktana viihtyisää?

Muistuttaisin kuitenkin esimerkiksi asuntojen hinnoista Taka-Töölössä Mannerheimintiellä. Esimerkiksi tällä hetkellä 34 m2 citykoti 6400 e/m2 taikka 80 m2 hintaan 4800 e/m2. Lähiöstä saat tuon ison kämpän alle puoleen hintaan, ihan rautatieaseman vierestä.

Eipä siis väitetä viihtyisäksi sellaista, joka on omasta mielestä ihana ja toiselle kauhistus. Eikä epäviihtyisäksi sitä, joka tarjoaa toiselle unelmakodin, vaikka itse ei siihen muuttaisi mistään hinnasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta jätät nyt edelleen vastaamatta kysymykseen. Vaikea toteuttaa sun mielestä viihtyisää vai yleisfaktana viihtyisää?
> 
> Muistuttaisin kuitenkin esimerkiksi asuntojen hinnoista Taka-Töölössä Mannerheimintiellä. Esimerkiksi tällä hetkellä 34 m2 citykoti 6400 e/m2 taikka 80 m2 hintaan 4800 e/m2. Lähiöstä saat tuon ison kämpän alle puoleen hintaan, ihan rautatieaseman vierestä.
> 
> Eipä siis väitetä viihtyisäksi sellaista, joka on omasta mielestä ihana ja toiselle kauhistus. Eikä epäviihtyisäksi sitä, joka tarjoaa toiselle unelmakodin, vaikka itse ei siihen muuttaisi mistään hinnasta.


Asuntojen hinnoilla ei ole tekemistä viihtyisyyden kanssa. Keskusta-asunnoilla on eri markkinat kuin lähiöasunnoilla. Mutta tässäkin sijainti ratkaisee, eteläinen kantakaupunki on kalliimpi kuin itäinen, vaikka molempiin menee raitiovaunut ja matka varsinaiseen liikekeskustaan sama.

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Asuntojen hinnoilla ei ole tekemistä viihtyisyyden kanssa. Keskusta-asunnoilla on eri markkinat kuin lähiöasunnoilla. Mutta tässäkin sijainti ratkaisee, eteläinen kantakaupunki on kalliimpi kuin itäinen, vaikka molempiin menee raitiovaunut ja matka varsinaiseen liikekeskustaan sama.
> 
> t. Rainer


Kyllä sillä on merkitystä, mutta ei ollenkaan niin suurta kuin jotkut kuvittelevat (tai haluavat kuvitella). Toteutuneiden hintojen perusteella (niin) monella ihmisellä näyttää sijainnin arvostaminen menevän "viihtyisyyden" arvostamisen yli, että tämä määrää Helsingin seudulla asuntojen hintatasoa.

----------


## hylje

> Pisarassa ja ylipäänsä Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenteessä on se ero itä-länsimetroon verrattuna että se ei ylitä vesistöjä, eli ei ole Kulosaaren siltaa jonka yli kaikkien on päästävä. Lähiöiden matkustista osa hajaantuu eri suuntiin jo ennen Pasilaa, raiteile nostettu 550 ja muut tehokkaat poikittaisyhteydet keräävät osan porukasta, vaikak maankäyttöä tehostettaisiin.


Vesistöillä ei ole hirveästi väliä, muulla pintaliikenteellä on. Eipä kaupunkiradoilla mitään suurempia kasvupaineita ole, kun säteittäinen, rinnakkainen pintaliikenne kantaa merkittävän osan kuormasta. Metro kyllä kantaa lähes koko joukkoliikenteen kuorman Itäväylän akselilla, ja vähän Lahdenväylänkin. Kyllä metron rinnalla olisi ilman muuta mahdollista ajaa myös suoria bussiyhteyksiä niin Lahdenväylää kuin Itäväylääkin pitkin.

Mutta Pisaraa tuskin kannattaa alkuunkaan toteuttaa, jos sen rinnalla pidetään edelleen nykyisenlaajuinen rinnakkainen pintaliikenne. Jos pintaliikenne nykymuodossaan vastaavasti lakkautetaan, siirtyy Pisaraan matkustajia metron tyyppisessä liityntäliikenteessä, jossa ainoa käytännöllinen reitti keskustaan siirretään kaupunkiradoille ja edelleen Pisaraan. Silloin Pisaran matkustajamäärätkin ovat vähintään vertailukelpoisia metroon.

----------


## petteri

> 150m junat vastaavat suurin piirtein nykyistä 6-vaunuista metrolinjaa, joka on tiettävästi jo maksimikuormassa Kulosaaren sillalla. Eli mitoitus on nykyisen tyyppisellä, kohtuullisen väljällä kaupunkirakenteella jo realistista täyttää. Entäs sitten, kun asemien ympäristöjä oikeasti täytetään keskustan tehokkuuksilla?


150 metrin junat 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä tarkoittavat kyllä liki kaksinkertaista kapasiteettia nykyiseen 135 metriseen ja 4
minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöitävään itämetroon verrattuna.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta Pisaraa tuskin kannattaa alkuunkaan toteuttaa, jos sen rinnalla pidetään edelleen nykyisenlaajuinen rinnakkainen pintaliikenne. Jos pintaliikenne nykymuodossaan vastaavasti lakkautetaan, siirtyy Pisaraan matkustajia metron tyyppisessä liityntäliikenteessä, jossa ainoa käytännöllinen reitti keskustaan siirretään kaupunkiradoille ja edelleen Pisaraan. Silloin Pisaran matkustajamäärätkin ovat vähintään vertailukelpoisia metroon.


Pisaran hankeraportissa on ennustettu matkustajamäärät tilanteessa että bussimatkat muuttuvat liityntämatkoiksi junaan, myös osa automatkoista sekä että syntyy myös uusmatkustusta. 

Raportin mukaan esim sivu 31 on asemien aamun huipputunnin nousija ja poistujamäärät kantakaupungin asemilla. koska "Helsinki" -asema ei palvele enää Pisaraa, ei sitä kannata laskea mukaan, mutta Pisaran asemien käyttäjämäärä huipputuntina on 40.400 nousijaa ja poistujaa = 20.200 matkustajaa koska yksi ei voi sekä nousta että poistua, ellei sitten tee yhden tai kahden pysäkin välistä matkaa. 

Jos Pisara-putkessa on huipputunnissa 12 lähtöä/suunta  eli 24 kumpaankin suuntaan, se tekee yhdelle junalle 841 matkustajaa. Kahden yksikön Sm5 pystyy nielemään sen. Kuvittelisin että 3 yksikön mittaisia junia ei normaalitilanteissa tarvitse ajaa ja jos vuoroväliä tihennetään, ei ollenkaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> 150 metrin junat 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä tarkoittavat kyllä liki kaksinkertaista kapasiteettia nykyiseen 135 metriseen ja 4
> minuutin vuorovälillä liikennöitävään itämetroon verrattuna.


Ideaalinen teoria vastaan käytännön todellisuus, eli tuttavallisesti argumenttivirhe.

Metrollakin voi teknisesti ajaa 2,5min vuoroväliä, mutta oikeasti ajetaan 4min. Kaupunkirataan kuuluu Kehärata jossa on hyvin niukasti ajantasausmahdollisuuksia, joten käytännössä kaupunkiradoilla (mukaanlukien Pisara) pitää hyväksyä metroa suuremmat aikataulumarginaalit. 5min vuorovälit ovat jo nyt käytössä yhteisillä osuuksilla.

Ajantasausmahdollisuuksia Kehäradalle voi toki rakentaa, mutta Kehäradalla ei oikein ole luontevia paikkoja joissa kaikki matkustajat vaihtuvat (ja johon on luonteva rakentaa lisälaitureita). Tai kalustokiertoa voi säätää niin, että Kehärata ei aja Pisaraan, mutta sitten Pisaran junamäärä puolittuu ja tihennetty 3min vuoroväli yhteisellä osuudella tarkoittaa 6min vuoroväliä Pisaralla.

----------


## petteri

> Ideaalinen teoria vastaan käytännön todellisuus, eli tuttavallisesti argumenttivirhe.
> 
> Metrollakin voi teknisesti ajaa 2,5min vuoroväliä, mutta oikeasti ajetaan 4min. Kaupunkirataan kuuluu Kehärata jossa on hyvin niukasti ajantasausmahdollisuuksia, joten käytännössä kaupunkiradoilla (mukaanlukien Pisara) pitää hyväksyä metroa suuremmat aikataulumarginaalit. 5min vuorovälit ovat jo nyt käytössä yhteisillä osuuksilla.


Helsingin metrolla ei voi teknisesti ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, koska metroon ei ole koskaan rakennettu 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin pystyvää kulunvalvontaa, eli tolppaväli sekä opastinväli on pitkä eikä junien nopeuksia säädellä matkalla. Itse asiassa Helsingin metron kulkutekniikka oli jostain syystä osittain vanhentunut jo valmistuessaan vuonna 1982. Maailma kuitenkin muuttuu, 38 vuotta sitten RER A:n 2,5 minuutin vuorovälin kulunvalvonta oli analogisen tekniikan mestarinäytteitä, mutta nykyään 2,5 minuutin keskimääräistä ja noin kahden minuutin minimivuoroväliä käytetään nykyään monenlaisessa kaupunkiliikenteessä. Ei olekaan mitään syytä suunnitella Pisaraa ja Helsingin kaupunkiratojen liikennöintiä menneisyyden vaatimusten mukaiseksi, varsinkaan kun nyt Pisaralle tuli aikalisä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingin metrolla ei voi teknisesti ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, koska metroon ei ole koskaan rakennettu 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin pystyvää kulunvalvontaa, eli tolppaväli sekä opastinväli on pitkä eikä junien nopeuksia säädellä matkalla.


Toivon totisesti, että olet väärässä, koska 2,5 min vuoroväliin on tarkoitus siirtyä ensi elokuussa.

----------


## AJO

Metrossa ajettiin jo 90-luvulla aamulla ruuhkavuoroja 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä vanhalla asetinlaitetekniikalla. Jo tämä vanha pistemäinen asetinlaitetekniikka mahdollisti 90 sek vuorovälin. Ongelmana oli vain kääntöraiteiston läpäisykyky keskustassa. Siihen ei jäänyt pelivaroja. Tämäkin testattiin käytännössä yöajokokeilulla.

----------


## Minä vain

> Helsingin metrolla ei voi teknisesti ajaa 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, koska metroon ei ole koskaan rakennettu 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin pystyvää kulunvalvontaa, eli tolppaväli sekä opastinväli on pitkä eikä junien nopeuksia säädellä matkalla. Itse asiassa Helsingin metron kulkutekniikka oli jostain syystä osittain vanhentunut jo valmistuessaan vuonna 1982. Maailma kuitenkin muuttuu, 38 vuotta sitten RER A:n 2,5 minuutin vuorovälin kulunvalvonta oli analogisen tekniikan mestarinäytteitä, mutta nykyään 2,5 minuutin keskimääräistä ja noin kahden minuutin minimivuoroväliä käytetään nykyään monenlaisessa kaupunkiliikenteessä. Ei olekaan mitään syytä suunnitella Pisaraa ja Helsingin kaupunkiratojen liikennöintiä menneisyyden vaatimusten mukaiseksi, varsinkaan kun nyt Pisaralle tuli aikalisä.


Poikkeustilanteissa metrolla on kyllä ajettu pienemmälläkin kahden vuoron välillä kuin 2,5 min.

----------


## petteri

> Toivon totisesti, että olet väärässä, koska 2,5 min vuoroväliin on tarkoitus siirtyä ensi elokuussa.


Helsingin metron kulkutekniikkaa kyllä uudistettiin automaattimetroprojektin yhteydessä, mutta työ on valmistui vain osittain ennenkuin projekti keskeytyi. Siemens kyllä uudisti osan vanhan metron järjestelmiä, mutta Siemensin jo Helsingin metroon toimittama tekniikka oli kuitenkin suunniteltu toimimaan lyhyempiä vuorovälejä käytettäessä liikkuva blokki - tyyppisen kulunvalvonnan sekä automaattiajon kanssa ja ilman muutoksia tuskin ongelmilta voidaan välttyä kun vuoroväli tihenee. 

Minäkin toivon, että Mipro, jolta on tilattu uutta rautaa ja softaa ja Siemens, jonka uudempaa tekniikka on nykyosuudella, saisivat länsimetron alkuun mennessä viritettyä uudet systeemit 2,5 minuutin kuntoon. Se ei pitäisi olla teknisesti mahdotonta, mutta projekti on vaativa.

Jonkinmoista uhkapeliä on menossa, kun Mipro ei ole käsittääkseni koskaan toimittanut yhtään tämän kokoluokan projektia, aikataulu on hyvin tiukka ja Miprolla on osatoimittajana nykysopimuksen mukaan vastuu vain Länsimetron osuudesta. Pelkästään länsimetron osa projektista on kuitenkin arvoltaan suurempi kuin koko Mipron koko liikevaihto vuonna 2014. Mipro on kyllä ihan pätevä pikkufirma, mutta tulevaisuus näyttää haukkasiko se kerralla liian ison palan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:50 ----------




> Poikkeustilanteissa metrolla on kyllä ajettu pienemmälläkin kahden vuoron välillä kuin 2,5 min.


On teknisesti aika eri asia ajaa ajoittain kaksi junaa aika lyhyen vuorovälin päässä toisistaan kuin liikennöidä koko ajan 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Koko järjestelmän pitää pystyä luotettavasti 100-120 sekunnin tekniseen minimivuoroväliin, jotta 150 sekunnin välein liikennöinti onnistuu ilman merkittäviä häiriöitä. Helsingin metro on nyt ensimmäinen rata, jossa osin standardeihin ja osin Mipron omaan täysin uuteen ohjelmistosovellukseen perustuvaa tekniikkaa käytetään ja olisi todella toivottavaa, että Mipron ja Siemensin toimittamat tekniikat on Länsimetron liikennöinnin alkaessa saatu siihen kuntoon, että metroa pystytään liikennöimään luotettavasti.

Toki kannattaa huomioida, että 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli ei nykyään vaadi mitään ihmeitä ja maailmalla on paljon tuolla nopeudella liikennöitäviä ratoja.

----------


## AJO

Metton vain pitäisi toimia ainakin nykyisen tason mukaisesti ennen luin tämä "pikku ongelma" ratkaistaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onkohan sinulla jotain tutkimustietoakin väitteelle, että "...100 metrin hajurako paljoa auta"? Itse arvelen, että varsin kapeakin, tiheä vihervyöhyke vilkkaan liikenneväylän ja asutuksen välissä parantaa viihtyisyyttä ja ilmanlaatua aivan olennaisesti. "Viherpatjaan" (esim. tiheä kuusikko) jää merkittävässä määrin niin äänet kuin pölykin ja varsinkin kosteissa oloissa muitakin ilmansaasteita. Kun kasvillisuus on tiheää, niin muutama kymmenenkin metriä riittänee jo mainiosti.
> 
> Kasvillisuus on todennäköisesti hyvin tehokas nimenomaan nopeiden moottoriväylien varrella. Niiden melu on lähinnä korkeataajuista suhinaa, jonka vaimentaminen on helppoa. Teho on heikompi raskaasti liikennöityjä liikennevaloristeyksiä ja hidasta kaupunkiliikennettä vastaan, koska melu on merkittävässä määrin matalataajuista raskaiden dieselmoottorien jyrinää.


Olin kolmisen vuotta sitten projektisihteerinä, kun Espoon ja Kauniaisten kaupungit tekivät yhdessä  meluntorjunnan toimintasuunnitelman. Tuossa yhteydessä meluasiat tulivat aika tutuksi, ja tuohon raporttiin kirjoitin aika yksityiskohtaisen esityksen liikennemelusta, sen aiheuttamista ongelmista ja millä tavalla ongelmia voi koittaa ratkoa. Käsiin saa helposti myös melukarttoja, joista voi katsella, miten melu leviää eri paikoissa. Katsoa voi vaikkapa tuota toimintasuunnitelmaa edeltänyttä meluselvitystä.

Itsellekin oli pieni yllätys, miten mitätön vaikutus kasvillisuudella on. Laskelmissa niiden vaikutusta ei itse asiassa edes vaivauduta laskemaan, koska se ei muuta laskentatuloksia käytännössä lainkaan. Pienhiukkasten ja ilmansaasteiden torjuntaan niillä saattaa olla vaikutusta, jo siksikin, että puusto vaikuttaa ilmavirtauksiin. Mutta tähän puoleen en ole sen erikoisemmin perehtynyt. Luonnollisesti puustolla ja ylipäätään kaikella vihreällä on huomattava psykologinen vaikutus. Tehokkaimmat keinot rajata melua ovat todellakin isot korkeat yhtenäiset rakennukset ja tehokkain tapa vähentää melun syntyä on rajoittaa ajonopeudet alle 50 km/h. Tämä muuten saattaa olla lähitulevaisuudessa edessä kehä I:llä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toivon totisesti, että olet väärässä, koska 2,5 min vuoroväliin on tarkoitus siirtyä ensi elokuussa.


Onneksi toiveesi on jo toteutunut. Kuten vahvistui jo muissakin viesteissä.

HKL:n metron tekninen vuoroväli on helppo päätellä asemien etäisyyksistäkin. Tolpanväli on pisimmillään pisin asemaväli, jos pisimmällä asemavälillä ei ole tolppaa, joka muodostaa pisimmäksi tolpanväliksi toisiksi pisimmän asemavälin. Lyhin vuoroväli on asemien välinen ajoaika + aika, jonka juna seisoo pysäkillä. Siinä nyrkkisääntö, jolla koululainenkin osaa laskea, niin ei tarvitse kirjoitella toiveikkaita arvauksia.

Itsekin on tullut katsotuksi alle 2 minnutin vuorovälejä, kun on sattunut kohdalle jonkin häiriön jälkeinen tilanne, jossa junia on purettu niin terhakkaasti kuin mahdollista. Tuollaisessa tilanteessa tietenkin toteutuvaa vuoroväliä lyhentää se, ettei asemilla tarvi juuri muuta tehdä kuin avata ja sulkea ovet.

Harmi kun ei ole ollut menneinä vuosina videokuvaa ottavaa kännykkää taskussa. Että voisi laittaa YouTubeen näytiksi, miten mahdoton on mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Vanhan vuonna 1982 metroon käyttöönotetun kulkutekniikan todellisesta suorituskyvystä kertonee kuitenkin kellotuksia ja asemavälilaskelmia enemmän se, että syksyllä 2002 metroa yritettiin aikataulun mukaisesti liikennöidä 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, mutta liiallisten häiriöiden johdosta jouduttiin vuoroväliä pidentämään. Vanha järjestelmä ei siis ollut todellisessa käytössä 150 sekunnin vuorovälin liikennöintiin sopiva, koska se oli alun perin suunniteltu selvästi pidemmälle vuorovälille.

Paljosta tuo ei kyllä vuonna 2002 ollut kiinni ja juuri tällä hetkellä käytössä olevalla Siemensin kesken jääneessä automaatiometroprojektissa asennetulla nykymuodossa väliaikaisratkaisuksi ennen automaattiin siirtymistä tarkoitetulla tekniikalla 150 sekuntia voi kyllä toimia paremminkin, mutta Siemens ei käsittääkseni maaliskuussa hylätyssä tarjouksessaan sitä uskaltanut tai halunnut luvata, ilmeisesti osin siitä syystä että asennettu tekniikka on varsinaisesti tarkoitettu käytettäväksi yhdessä automaattitekniikan kanssa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vanhan vuonna 1982 metroon käyttöönotetun kulkutekniikan todellisesta suorituskyvystä kertonee kuitenkin kellotuksia ja asemavälilaskelmia enemmän se, että syksyllä 2002 metroa yritettiin aikataulun mukaisesti liikennöidä 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä, mutta liiallisten häiriöiden johdosta jouduttiin vuoroväliä pidentämään. Vanha järjestelmä ei siis ollut todellisessa käytössä 150 sekunnin vuorovälin liikennöintiin sopiva, koska se oli alun perin suunniteltu selvästi pidemmälle vuorovälille.


Muistelen että tuossa oli tuolloin ongelmana se, että Kulosaaren siltaa korjattiin samaan aikaan ja yhdistelmä 2,5 min vuoroväli + 1-raiteinen liikenne oli se, mikä ei vaan kertakaikkiaan toiminut. Nimimerkki Markku K tietänee käsittääkseni eniten tällä foorumilla asiasta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistelen että tuossa oli tuolloin ongelmana se, että Kulosaaren siltaa korjattiin samaan aikaan ja yhdistelmä 2,5 min vuoroväli + 1-raiteinen liikenne oli se, mikä ei vaan kertakaikkiaan toiminut. Nimimerkki Markku K tietänee käsittääkseni eniten tällä foorumilla asiasta.


Tämän asian on metron porukka täällä tainnut selvittää jo muutamankin kerran. Ja tuli se esille juuri tässäkin viestissä:



> Metrossa ajettiin jo 90-luvulla aamulla ruuhkavuoroja 2,5 minuutin vuorovälillä vanhalla asetinlaitetekniikalla. Jo tämä vanha pistemäinen asetinlaitetekniikka mahdollisti 90 sek vuorovälin. Ongelmana oli vain kääntöraiteiston läpäisykyky keskustassa. Siihen ei jäänyt pelivaroja. Tämäkin testattiin käytännössä yöajokokeilulla.


Kaikki eivät vain kestä sitä, että maailma ei ole edes metrossa sellainen, kuin sen haluaisi olevan. Sellaisilla on valikoiva muisti, ja samat jutut pyörivät jatkuvasti, vaikka joutuukin joka kerta myöntämään olevansa väärässä.

Antero

----------


## kompura

> Itsellekin oli pieni yllätys, miten mitätön vaikutus kasvillisuudella on. Laskelmissa niiden vaikutusta ei itse asiassa edes vaivauduta laskemaan, koska se ei muuta laskentatuloksia käytännössä lainkaan. Pienhiukkasten ja ilmansaasteiden torjuntaan niillä saattaa olla vaikutusta, jo siksikin, että puusto vaikuttaa ilmavirtauksiin. Mutta tähän puoleen en ole sen erikoisemmin perehtynyt. Luonnollisesti puustolla ja ylipäätään kaikella vihreällä on huomattava psykologinen vaikutus. Tehokkaimmat keinot rajata melua ovat todellakin isot korkeat yhtenäiset rakennukset ja tehokkain tapa vähentää melun syntyä on rajoittaa ajonopeudet alle 50 km/h. Tämä muuten saattaa olla lähitulevaisuudessa edessä kehä I:llä.


Tuopa olikin yllättävä tieto, että kasvillisuuden vaikutusta ei huomioida ollenkaan melulaskuissa. Selailin yhtä dokumenttia 90-luvulta pohjoismaisesta melunlaskentamenetelmästä (TemaNord 1996:525), ja sen mukaan jo 5m tiheää kasvillisuutta vaimentaisi 2 dB ja 50m 3-6 dB pehmeän maan vaimennuksen lisäksi - mutta näillekään ei esitetty mitään lähdettä. Tiedätkö tarkemmin missä näitä on tutkittu? Entä lumen vaikutus meluun talviaikaan?

Kuinka realistisia näiden mallinnuksien lähdetermit ovat? Käsittääkseni esim. em. TemaNord käyttää 90-luvun alussa päivitettyjä autojen melumalleja - ja sen jälkeen kai autojen meluun on monen muun asian ohella kiinnitetty huomioita. Esimerkiksi renkaille täytyy nykyään ilmoittaa meluarvo, ja niissäkin 3-5 dB erot ovat tavallisia. Voisi olettaa, että hiljaiset renkaat yleistyvät vähitellen.

Tietenkin yhteinäinen kivitalomuuri on tehokas tapa melun vähentämiseen, mutta monessa paikassa vähemmälläkin on jo oleellinen vaikutus.

----------


## 339-DF

> ... samat jutut pyörivät jatkuvasti, vaikka joutuukin joka kerta myöntämään olevansa väärässä.


Ei kai täällä kukaan myönnä olevansa väärässä? Hiljenevät vain hetkeksi, ja nousevat sitten tuhkasta entistä suuremmalla innolla.

----------


## petteri

Väite, että Helsingin metron vanha kulunvalvonta ei pystynyt luotettavasti alle 3 minuutin vuorovälin liikennöintiin perustuu HKL:n vuonna 2005 julkaistuun raporttiin "Metron kulunvalvontatekniikan uusiminen", jonka sivulla 3 vanhaa kulunohjausta kuvataan seuraavasti:




> Nykyisellä kulunohjauksella voidaan junia kuljettaa minimissään 3 minuutin välein. Tämä rajoitus haittaa metron välityskyvyn joustavaa mitoitusta. Aiemmin käytössä ollutta liikennöintiä, 3 minuutin vuorovälein ja kahden vaunuparin junin hoidettua liikennettä, ei voida ottaa enää käyttöön, koska metron matkustajamäärät ovat kasvaneet. Nykyinen 4 minuutin vuorovälein ja pitkin 3 vaunuparin junin toteutettava liikenne on mahdollista vielä nykyisillä matkustajamäärillä, mutta jos ja kun matkustajamäärät kasvavat, joudutaan hakemaan uusi liikennöintiratkaisu.

----------


## 8.6

> Jos Pisara-putkessa on huipputunnissa 12 lähtöä/suunta  eli 24 kumpaankin suuntaan, se tekee yhdelle junalle 841 matkustajaa. Kahden yksikön Sm5 pystyy nielemään sen. Kuvittelisin että 3 yksikön mittaisia junia ei normaalitilanteissa tarvitse ajaa ja jos vuoroväliä tihennetään, ei ollenkaan.
> 
> t. Rainer


Teoriassa joo, käytännössä ei. Tuo tarkoittaisi satoja seisovia matkustajia/juna. Matkustusmukavuus laskee, ja tämä vähentää junien matkustajamääriä, kun monet siirtyvät käyttämään autoa, bussia, ym. Kyllä ainakin kehäradalla joudutaan ajamaan junat 3xSM5 kokoonpanolla, kun sen ympäristön rakentaminen on valmis.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väite, että Helsingin metron vanha kulunvalvonta ei pystynyt luotettavasti alle 3 minuutin vuorovälin liikennöintiin perustuu HKL:n vuonna 2005 julkaistuun raporttiin "Metron kulunvalvontatekniikan uusiminen", jonka sivulla 3 vanhaa kulunohjausta kuvataan seuraavasti:


Tuossa raportissa on monta muutakin asiaa, jotka eivät pidä paikkaansa.

Tietojen lähteistys on hyvä asia, mutta lähteiden käyttäjällä tulee aina olla myös lähdekritiikki. Lähdekritiikkiä voi käytännössä toteuttaa kahdella tavalla.

Maallikolle soveltuva tapa on selvittää, mistä jossain lähteessä oleva tieto on peräisin. Jos lähteessä olevalla tiedolla ei ole lähdettä eikä ole muutenkaan selvitetty, millä perusteella tieto on kuten se on ilmoitettu, tieto jää epäluotettavaksi. Tässäkin tapauksessa on juuri näin. Seppo Vepsäläinen on vain kirjoittanut tuohon raporttiin noin perustelematta asiaa millään tavalla. Esitetyn tiedon peruste on siten vain virka-aseman antama auktoriteetti, joka ei ole kovin vahva näyttö tiedon totuudenmukaisuudesta.

Asiantuntija tai tutkija kykenee toteuttamaan lähdekritiikkiä laajemmin. Vaikka lähdettä ei ole mainittu, tutkija osaa etsiä, esiintyykö sama tai vastaava tieto jossain muualla. Sopivia muita lähteitä tässä tapauksessa ovat vanhat aikataulut tai metron suunnitteluasiakirjat 1970-luvulta. Aikatauluista löytyy oitis syytä epäillä mainitsemasi raportin väittämää, kun kerran aikataulunmukaista liikennettä on ajettu lyhyemmällä vuorovälillä kuin raportti väittää. 40 vuotta vanhoja suunnitteluasiakirjoja en ole itse nähnyt, mutta melko varmasti niissä on selostettu suunnitteluperusteet ja toiminnalliset vaatimukset. Eli tavoitteellinen ja vastaanotto- ja käyttötarkastuksissa vaadittu vuoroväli. Metron historiasta kandityön tehnyt Juhana Hietaranta ehkä osaa kertoa, minkälaiset olivat metron kulunohjauksen suunnitteluperusteet 1970-luvulla.

Jos ei löydy muita asiakirjoja, jotka vahvistavat epäluotettavan tiedon, asiantuntija voi tarkistaa tiedon paikkansapitävyyden tekniikan tai muiden tieteiden keinoin, riippuen tiedon luonteesta. Tässä tapauksessa on kyse teknisestä ominaisuudesta, ja metrojärjestelmän olemassa olevien teknisten ratkaisujen perusteella voi laskea, että Vepsäläisen raporttiin laittama tieto ei pidä paikkaansa. Eilen juuri kerroin vuoroväin määräytymisestä tässä vistissä:



> HKL:n metron tekninen vuoroväli on helppo päätellä asemien etäisyyksistäkin. Tolpanväli on pisimmillään pisin asemaväli, jos pisimmällä asemavälillä ei ole tolppaa, joka muodostaa pisimmäksi tolpanväliksi toisiksi pisimmän asemavälin. Lyhin vuoroväli on asemien välinen ajoaika + aika, jonka juna seisoo pysäkillä. Siinä nyrkkisääntö, jolla koululainenkin osaa laskea, niin ei tarvitse kirjoitella toiveikkaita arvauksia.


Fysiikka ja luonnontieteet eivät ole poliittisia sopimuskysymyksiä, kuten Nakkiputka juuri totesi, joten valheesta jää kiinni.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Miksi raitioliikenne on hidastunut? Siihen on minusta selvä syy. Nopea kadulla kulkeva liikenne vaatii varsin autokaupunkimaista ympäristöä, ihan sama onko kyse autoista, busseista tai ratikoista, liikenne on nopeaa kaduilla, joilla kevyt liikenne on alistettu moottoriliikenteen orjaksi. Paciuksenkatu selkeimpänä esimerkkinä. Toisaalta voidaan analysoida myös nykyistä Hämeentietä tai Mannerheimintietä; minusta ne ovat meluisia ja vaarallisia rännejä, jotka kävelijän vaikea ylittää ja jonka liikenne on kevyelle liikenteelle liian nopeaa. Tuollaiset kadut muodostavat kävelijän kaupunkirakenteeseen railon, jonka ylittäminen on aika vaikeaa ja vaarallista. Varsin nopean liikenteen ympäristössä liikennevalot ovat myös varsin välttämättömiä, etteivät liikennemuodot vaan törmää, kun rauhanomainen rinnakkaiselo on mahdotonta. 
> 
> Suomalaisessa kaupunkien kehityksessä 50-60-luvulla suuri osa kantakaupungin kaduista muuttuikin edistyksen nimessä nopean moottoriliikenteen alttareiksi, joilla ratikat, bussit ja autot pitivät valtaa. Ihan viime vuosikymmeninä katutilaa on kuitenkin pala palalta palautettu kevyelle liikenteelle, katujen ylittämistä on helpotettu ja nopeuksia alennettu. On luonnollista että kun kevyen liikenteen prioriteetti kaupunkitilassa nousee, niin kaikki muu liikenne hidastuu, myös ratikat. Hidastuminen on tapahtunut siitä huolimatta, että raitiovaunukaistoja on parannettu ja raitioliikenteen etuuksia suhteessa autoiluun parennettu paljon. Syynä on, että kävelyn etuudet suhteessa muuhun liikenteeseen ovat samalla parantuneet sekä kantakaupungin liikenneympäristön muuttaminen fyysisesti ja visuaalisesti niin, etteivät moottoriliikenteen kuljettajat halua tai pysty ajamaan yhtä lujaa ja sujuvasti kuin aikaisemmin.
> 
> Merkittävä raitioliikenteen nopeuden merkittävä lisääminen vaatisikin uutta arvovalintaa, jossa kevyttä liikennettä ei pidetä nykyisessä arvossa, vaan raitioliikenne asetetaan kaikkialla korkeimmalle jalustalle. Hitaat ja ihmisten kokoiset, esimerkiksi nykyisin Kampissa käytettävät ja jatkuvasti piste pisteeltä salakavalasti yleistyvät liikennejärjestelytyypit ja muutenkaan katujen helppo ylittäminen ja nopeuksien pitäminen kurissa ei näet mahdollista kovin korkeita pintajoukkoliikenteen nopeuksia. 
> 
> Katutilan ainoa vastakkainasettelu ei nykyään olekaan autoilu vastaan ratikka, kuten monet tälläkin foorumilla väittävät, vaan kantakaupungissa nopean raitioliikenteen toinen jopa suurempi vihollinen on ihmiselle mukava, hyvin kevyen liikenteen huomioiva ympäristö. Toki ratikka voi myös sopia kadulla varsin hyvin yhteen ihmisten kanssa, mutta se vaatii sellaisia nopeuksia, joissa ratikka voi väistää ihmistä ja silloin ratikka ei voi olla kovin nopea.


Mielestäni aika paljon puhuvaa, että tälläinen viesti on jäänyt vastaamatta ja jengi on siirtynyt keskustelemaan (vaihteeksi) metroliikenteen vuoroväleistä.

----------


## hylje

Asia kerrallaan, niin keskustelu pysyy lineaarisessa langassa jotenkin hyppysissä. 

Tuokin on tuttu vääntö, jossa vastaus on se, että vaikka raitioliikenne tai joukkoliikenne yleensä olisi ykkösprioriteetti jalankulun yli, se voi ylipäätään olla totta vain niillä kaduilla joilla joukkoliikennettä ylipäätään on. Niillä kaduilla joilla joukkoliikennettä on, se ei ole jatkuva ja pysyvä este vaan joukkoliikenneväline tulee paikalle muutaman minuutin väleineli koko muuna aikana jalankulku on ykkönen.

Valtaosalla Helsingin suurten jalankulkijamäärien katuverkkoa ei ole minkäänlaista joukkoliikennettä. Jalankulkua ei tosiasiallisesti häiritse se, että se joutuu niillä harvoilla yhteiskaduilla muutaman minuutin välein ehkä pysähtymään hetkeksi.

Autoilu, toisaalta, onkin sitten poissulkevaa jalankulun kanssa. Niin on pyöräilykin, ei nopeita baanoja kannata tunkea jalankulkijoiden sekaan. Näistä liikennevälineistä voi syntyä jatkuva liikennevirta, joka aiheuttaa merkittävää haittaa kaikelle risteävälle liikenteelle, mukaanlukien itselleen, toisilleen, joukkoliikenteelle ja jalankululle. Jatkuvia, esteitä muodostavia liikennevirtoja pitää katkaista jalankulun eduksi. Harvoja, itsestään pian katkeavia liikennevirtoja ei tarvitse. _Ne katkeavat itsestään_.

Niin, ja se joukkoliikenteen vähäisen haittaavuuden perustelu pätee autoiluunkin. Ei se tosiasiallisesti haittaa autojen läpäisykykyä, jos liikenne pysähtyy joukkoliikennekaduilla muutaman minuutin välein joukkoliikenteen täysiin etuuksiin. Muilla paikoilla ja muina aikoina auto on ykkönen.

----------


## kompura

> Teoriassa joo, käytännössä ei. Tuo tarkoittaisi satoja seisovia matkustajia/juna. Matkustusmukavuus laskee, ja tämä vähentää junien matkustajamääriä, kun monet siirtyvät käyttämään autoa, bussia, ym. Kyllä ainakin kehäradalla joudutaan ajamaan junat 3xSM5 kokoonpanolla, kun sen ympäristön rakentaminen on valmis.


Totta kai mitoituksessa tulee lähteä siitä, että koko kapasiteetti on edes ruuhka-aikana käytössä. Eipä ihme, että syntyy järjettömän kokoista infraa, jota on tolkuttoman kallis operoida, jos ruuhkamatkustajillekin pyritään tarjoamaan ykkösluokan mukavuutta. Suurkaupunkien junat ja metrot ovat ruuhka-aikaan TÄYNNÄ.

Junakaluston mukaan Sm5:n kapasiteetti on 232 istumapaikkaa ja 323 seisomapaikkaa. Kääntöistuimia on 28 - kuuluuko se tuohon 232 paikkaan vai sen päälle? ... eli onko kokonaiskapasiteetti 527, 555 vai 583? http://www.junakalusto.fi/dokumentit...0712101223.pdf

Kun käytetään arvoa 555, niin kahden yksikön bruttokapasiteetti on 1110 ja 5 min vuorovälillä tarjotaan 3330 paikkaa/15 min. Jos huomioidaan matkustajavirran epätasaisuus olettamalla 15 min maksimivirraksi 1/3 huipputunnin kysynnästä, niin kahden yksikön junat riittävät 10000 paikan nettokysyntään (per suunta) mainiosti (75% bruttokapasiteetista on käytössä). 

Noin laskettuna kehäradalla pitäisi pärjätä mainiosti kahden yksikön junilla mutta rantaradalla olisi tarvetta kolmen yksikön junille 2025 ennusteen mukaan?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Totta kai mitoituksessa tulee lähteä siitä, että koko kapasiteetti on edes ruuhka-aikana käytössä. Eipä ihme, että syntyy järjettömän kokoista infraa, jota on tolkuttoman kallis operoida, jos ruuhkamatkustajillekin pyritään tarjoamaan ykkösluokan mukavuutta. Suurkaupunkien junat ja metrot ovat ruuhka-aikaan TÄYNNÄ.


Joku tolkku tuossa seisomatiheydessä olisi kuitenkin syytä olla, meinaan kun ei niillä täysillä junilla ainakaan lisää matkustajia houkutella. Matkustin esimerkiksi eilen Kauniaisista klo 07.53 lähtevällä E-junalla keskustaan ja Leppävaarasta Pasilaan porukkaa seisoi jopa ovimontuissa. Kalustona oli 2 x Sm1/2. Toki Sm1/2:sten typerät väliseinät eivät taaskaan parantaneet matkustuskokemusta, muuten kuin että tarjosivat mulle selkänojan  :Smile: 

Infran mahdollistama kapasiteetin säätövara kannattaa hyödyntää, koska tällä osaltaan voidaan välttää mainitsemaasi järjettömän kokoista infraa. Sen takia minäkin olen tällä foorumilla pitänyt ääntä siitä, että raitioliikenteessä pitäisi Helsingissä päästä hyödyntämään 40-60 metristä kalustoa, jotta pintajoukkoliikenteen kaikki mahdollisuudet saataisiin käyttöön. Sitten jos ruvetaan tunneleita rakentamaan, niin olisi syytä päästä merkittävästi nopeampiin ovelta ovelle matka-aikoihin ja ainakin kaksin-, mieluiten kolminkertaiseen maksimikapasiteettiin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mielestäni aika paljon puhuvaa, että tälläinen viesti on jäänyt vastaamatta ja jengi on siirtynyt keskustelemaan (vaihteeksi) metroliikenteen vuoroväleistä.


Kyllä, se on paljon puhuvaa. Porukka alkaa oppia, että ilmiselvät trollit kannattaa jättää huomiotta.




> Miksi raitioliikenne on hidastunut? Siihen on minusta selvä syy. Nopea kadulla kulkeva liikenne vaatii varsin autokaupunkimaista ympäristöä, ihan sama onko kyse autoista, busseista tai ratikoista, liikenne on nopeaa kaduilla, joilla kevyt liikenne on alistettu moottoriliikenteen orjaksi.


Ei. Tässäkin ketjussa on todettu, muutamaankin otteeseen, että Aleksanterinkadun keskinopeus on suurempi kuin koko verkon keskinopeus.




> On luonnollista että kun kevyen liikenteen prioriteetti kaupunkitilassa nousee, niin kaikki muu liikenne hidastuu, myös ratikat.


Tästähän voimme päätellä, että kaupungin hitain ratikkakatu on kävelykatu? Ai niin...




> Merkittävä raitioliikenteen nopeuden merkittävä lisääminen vaatisikin uutta arvovalintaa, jossa kevyttä liikennettä ei pidetä nykyisessä arvossa, vaan raitioliikenne asetetaan kaikkialla korkeimmalle jalustalle.


Niinkuin nyt vaikka Aleksanterinkadulla, jossa kävely on sakon uhalla kielletty. Eiku...




> Katutilan ainoa vastakkainasettelu ei nykyään olekaan autoilu vastaan ratikka, kuten monet tälläkin foorumilla väittävät, vaan kantakaupungissa nopean raitioliikenteen toinen jopa suurempi vihollinen on ihmiselle mukava, hyvin kevyen liikenteen huomioiva ympäristö.


Jee, olkiukko. Mut siis tästäkin näemme, että Helsingissä ratikalla ei kerta kaikkiaan pääse edes eteenpäin kadulla, joka on mukavaa kävely-ympäristöä, niinkuin nyt vaikka Aleksanterinkadulla. Eikäku...




> Toki ratikka voi myös sopia kadulla varsin hyvin yhteen ihmisten kanssa, mutta se vaatii sellaisia nopeuksia, joissa ratikka voi väistää ihmistä ja silloin ratikka ei voi olla kovin nopea.


Aivan, unohdinkin, että Aleksanterinkatu on Helsinkiläisittäin hidas ratikkakatu. Vai oliko?




> Mielestäni aika paljon puhuvaa, että tälläinen viesti on jäänyt vastaamatta ja jengi on siirtynyt keskustelemaan (vaihteeksi) metroliikenteen vuoroväleistä.


Toivottavasti syy on nyt vähän selvempi.

----------


## petteri

> Ei. Tässäkin ketjussa on todettu, muutamaankin otteeseen, että Aleksanterinkadun keskinopeus on suurempi kuin koko verkon keskinopeus.
> 
> Tästähän voimme päätellä, että kaupungin hitain ratikkakatu on kävelykatu? Ai niin...


Aleksanterinkatu nousee aina esille. Se on mielenkiintoinen erityistapaus, jossa kadulla ei pitkällä pätkällä ole risteävää moottoriliikennettä. Siitä huolimatta Aleksanterinkadulla saavutettavat nopeudet eivät käytännössä riitä houkuttelevan raitioliikennepalvelun ulottamiseen selvästi nykyistä kauemmas esikaupunkeihin. 

Esimerkiksi Siltasaarenkatu-Hämeentieltä tai Mannerheimintieltä on myös aika hankala poistaa risteävä liikenne ja tehdä niistä Aleksanterinkatuja, jolloin raitiovaunujen kulku toki sujuvoituisi. Nykyäänhän jo pelkkä joukkoliikennekin riittää aiheuttamaan paljon hidastuksia risteyksissä.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Katutilan ainoa vastakkainasettelu ei nykyään olekaan autoilu vastaan ratikka, kuten monet tälläkin foorumilla väittävät, vaan kantakaupungissa nopean raitioliikenteen toinen jopa suurempi vihollinen on ihmiselle mukava, hyvin kevyen liikenteen huomioiva ympäristö.
> 
> 
> Jee, olkiukko. Mut siis tästäkin näemme, että Helsingissä ratikalla ei kerta kaikkiaan pääse edes eteenpäin kadulla, joka on mukavaa kävely-ympäristöä, niinkuin nyt vaikka Aleksanterinkadulla. Eikäku...


Oletkohan kiihdyksissäsi unohtanut lukea kappaleen loppuun? Oikeasti koko kappale, jota paloittelit, oli seuraava ja olen nyt korostanut siinä muutamia keskeisiä kohtia, joita aivosi eivät viime lukemisella ilmeisesti pystyneet rekisteröimään. 




> Katutilan ainoa vastakkainasettelu ei nykyään olekaan autoilu vastaan ratikka, kuten monet tälläkin foorumilla väittävät, vaan *kantakaupungissa nopean* raitioliikenteen toinen jopa suurempi vihollinen on ihmiselle mukava, hyvin kevyen liikenteen huomioiva ympäristö. *Toki ratikka voi myös sopia kadulla varsin hyvin yhteen ihmisten kanssa, mutta se vaatii sellaisia nopeuksia, joissa ratikka voi väistää ihmistä ja silloin ratikka ei voi olla kovin nopea.*


Tässä olennainen käsite on nopea raitioliikenne, jolla tarkoitan liikennettä, jonka nopeus riittää hyvin palvelemaan selvästi nykyistä laajempaa aluetta sekä mahdollisuudet liikennöidä katutasossa nopeasti kantakaupungissa. Katutasoisen raitioliikenteen laajentamista kauemmas esikaupunkeihinhan on usein esitetty uusien raskasraide- tai pikaratikkatunnelihankkeiden vaihtoehdoksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joku tolkku tuossa seisomatiheydessä olisi kuitenkin syytä olla, meinaan kun ei niillä täysillä junilla ainakaan lisää matkustajia houkutella. Matkustin esimerkiksi eilen Kauniaisista klo 07.53 lähtevällä E-junalla keskustaan ja Leppävaarasta Pasilaan porukkaa seisoi jopa ovimontuissa. Kalustona oli 2 x Sm1/2. Toki Sm1/2:sten typerät väliseinät eivät taaskaan parantaneet matkustuskokemusta, muuten kuin että tarjosivat mulle selkänojan


Ihmiset jotka matkustavat lyhyitä makoja ovat niin laiskoja että eivät viitsi vanhoissa Sm1/2 junissa mennä matkustamon puolelle seisomaan vaikka tilaa olisi. 



> Noin laskettuna kehäradalla pitäisi pärjätä mainiosti kahden yksikön junilla mutta rantaradalla olisi tarvetta kolmen yksikön junille 2025 ennusteen mukaan?


Vähän vaikea uskoa, koska jos A ja E -junat yhdistetään ja ajetaan 10 minuutin välein Espoon keskuksesta asti, niin aika paljon enemmän saa muuttaa ihmisiä rantaradan varelle että 3 yksikön Sm5 junia tarvitaan, kun radalle lisäksi jäisivät Kirkkonummen junat 30 minuutin välein eri pysähdyskäytännölllä kuin nyt. Kirkon junathan ei ajettaisi Pisaraan vaan ajaisivat nykyisiä raiteita pitkin Helsinkiin. Tosin siitä saattaisi vaihtaa moni matkustaja Pisaran junaan Pasilassa, mutta ei välttämättä juuri A/E-junaan vaan johonkin random-junaan. 

Onko koko Pisaran ongelma nyt se että se olisi "liian suosittu" että se jättää tiet autioiksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta oletko samaa mieltä kanssani, että suuri raitiotielaiva on pikku hiljaa kääntymässä?


Olen ja en. Suunnitelmat ovat nykyään parempia kuin yksikään toteutunut raitiotiehanke. Helsinginkadusta on tulossa ihan ok, vaikka tietysti parannettavaa jäi. Toisaalta esim. Tukholmankadun suunnitelmat ovat sitä vanhaa "kunnon hyvää".

Oleellinen pointti tässä on kuitenkin se, että kaupunkisuunnittelussa on valloillaan isompia trendejä, joiden myötä raitiotien parantuneet suunnittelukäytännöt eivät välttämättä näy linjanopeuksien kasvuna. Ja jos palataan aiheeseen, niin tässähän keskustellaan ymmärtääkseni juuri siitä, olisiko raitioteistä korvaajaa kantakaupungin alla kiertävälle lähijunatunnelille. 

Raitiotien tarjoaminen Pisaran korvaajaksi ei ainoastaan ole täysin epärealistista, vaan melkoista fanatismia. Helsingistä lähtee käytännössä kuuteen suuntaan raskasraide ja näistä neljän käyttökelpoisuus kasvaisi huomattavasti, jos kantakaupungin alle rakennettaisiin metromainen lenkki. Raitiotiellä on paikkansa poikittaisliikenteessä, mahdollisilla bulevardeilla ja kantakaupungissa sekä nykyisellä verkolla että bussirallin korvaajana, mutta nykyisten metrolähiösormien palveleminen on raitiotielle yksinkertaisesti liian iso pala kakkua. Liian pitkät matkat. liian paljon matkustajia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raitiotien tarjoaminen Pisaran korvaajaksi ei ainoastaan ole täysin epärealistista, vaan melkoista fanatismia. Helsingistä lähtee käytännössä kuuteen suuntaan raskasraide ja näistä neljän käyttökelpoisuus kasvaisi huomattavasti, jos kantakaupungin alle rakennettaisiin metromainen lenkki. Raitiotiellä on paikkansa poikittaisliikenteessä, mahdollisilla bulevardeilla ja kantakaupungissa sekä nykyisellä verkolla että bussirallin korvaajana, mutta nykyisten metrolähiösormien palveleminen on raitiotielle yksinkertaisesti liian iso pala kakkua. Liian pitkät matkat. liian paljon matkustajia.


Helsingin raiteverkoston suurin ongelma on se että nykyinen verkosto ei salli pikavuorojen lisäämistä. Verkosto on keskustassa kuormittunut ylärajaansa ruuhka-aikaan ja vain joillakin hiljaisemmilla poikittaislinjoilla kuten 8 tai 1 saattaa olla tilaa nopeammille vuoroille, mutta niiden reitit eivät kulje niiden solmupisteiden kautta joista saataisiin ohjattua matkustajia lähijunista tai busseista kantakaupungin eri osiin. Nykyinen verkosto jonka rakentaminen aloitettiin n 100 vuotta sitten on suunniteltu palvelemaan vain niitä kantakaupungin osia jotka on rakennettu yhtaikaisesti raitiotieverkon kanssa. Verkoston luonne on sellainen että eri linjat on sijoitettu mahdollisimman tasaisesti ettei mikään verkon osus kuormitu liikaa, ja seurauksena monien linjojen reitti mutkittelee niin paljon ettei pidemmillä matkoilla pääse kohtuullisessa ajassa perille jos matka on esim päätepysäkkien välillä, ainoastaan linjat 4, 10 ja 6 ovat kohtalaisen suoria mutta muut eivät. Näiden linjojen eniten kuormitetuille reittiosuuksille ei voida lisätä lisää vuoroja tai nopeita linjoja jotka oikaisisivat mutkia. Tämä on se syy miksi ei raitiotietä voi käyttää minään metron, lähijunien tai käytännössä edes bussililjoojen korvaajina lähiöiden ja keskustan välillä suuntautuvassa liikenteessä. Jos halutaan, on rakennettava uusi verkosto kokonaan erillään vanhasta verkostosta näitä nopeita linjoja varten, tai rakennettava uudestaan vanha verkosto kokonaan ja poistettava siitä sellaisia osuuksia joissa raitiovaunun liikkuminen on häiriöille altis.

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Totta kai mitoituksessa tulee lähteä siitä, että koko kapasiteetti on edes ruuhka-aikana käytössä. Eipä ihme, että syntyy järjettömän kokoista infraa, jota on tolkuttoman kallis operoida, jos ruuhkamatkustajillekin pyritään tarjoamaan ykkösluokan mukavuutta. Suurkaupunkien junat ja metrot ovat ruuhka-aikaan TÄYNNÄ.


Matkustusmukavuus on kuitenkin keskeinen osa Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä. Autoliikenne ei täällä ole kovin ruuhkaista osin siksi, että joukkoliikenne on houkuttelevampaa kuin vähäisetkin ruuhkat. Jos joukkoliikennettä aletaan mitoittaa selvästi nykyistä epämukavammaksi, ruuhkien sietokin voi kasvaa aika lailla. Kokemuskin on osoittanut, että meidän liikennejärjestelmässämme matkustajamäärän kasvu pysähtyy jo paljon ennen teoreettista maksimikapasiteettia. Esimerkiksi 550:lla matkustajamäärät ovat kasvaneet, kun tarjontaa on lisätty, vaikka edellinen tarjontakaan ei teoriassa ollut täynnä. Vastaavia kokemuksia on myös ainakin Turusta ja Malmöstä.

Flirtin osalta HSL mitoittaa yksiköt ruuhkassa 380 matkustajan keskikuorman mukaan. Silloin seisojia on 120. Tähän ei enää lasketa päälle muita varmuuskertoimia. Ruuhkatunnin sisäinen vaihtelu hoidetaan sillä, että mitoituskapasiteetti on selkeästi pienempi kuin maksimi. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella junaliikenne mitoitetaan pelkkien istumapaikkojen mukaan. Muiden joukkoliikennevälineiden mitoituskapasiteetit löytää HSL:n joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluohjeen sivulta 31 (pdf-dokumentin sivu 33).

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni aika paljon puhuvaa, että tälläinen viesti on jäänyt vastaamatta ja jengi on siirtynyt keskustelemaan (vaihteeksi) metroliikenteen vuoroväleistä.


Trollipetterillä on jäänyt levy päälle, eivätkä kanssakeskustelijat jaksa aina vääntää samasta asiasta. Late- on vastannut jo, linjaa 8 koskevassa topikissa.

http://jlf.fi/f17/4276-raitiolinjan-...tml#post186274
http://jlf.fi/f17/4276-raitiolinjan-...tml#post186302




> Oleellinen pointti tässä on kuitenkin se, että kaupunkisuunnittelussa on valloillaan isompia trendejä, joiden myötä raitiotien parantuneet suunnittelukäytännöt eivät välttämättä näy linjanopeuksien kasvuna. Ja jos palataan aiheeseen, niin tässähän keskustellaan ymmärtääkseni juuri siitä, olisiko raitioteistä korvaajaa kantakaupungin alla kiertävälle lähijunatunnelille.


Mä olen lukenut tätä topikkia aika kursoorisesti, joten jos täällä tosiaan on keskusteltu pisaran korvaamisesta ratikoilla, niin en ole juuri kiinnittänyt asiaan huomiota. Mun mielestä keskustelun pääasia on se, tarvitaanko sitä pisaraa ollenkaan ja saako pisaran avulla, tai ilman sitä, bussirallin pois.

Mä pidän pisaraa hyvänä hankkeena toisaalta siksi, että nykyiset lähijunat ovat kelvottomia, koska niillä ei ole asemaa keskustassa. Mun mielestä 400 m Kolmen sepän aukiolta ei ole hyvää palvelua. Toisaalta pidän pisarasta myös siksi, että se on luonteva tapa heivata kaikki bussit pois kantakaupungista, poislukien 24:n tapaiset haitattomat erikoistapaukset. Se, onko hinta järkevä, onko hanke perusteltu julkisuudessa rehellisesti ja onko nyt esillä ollut linjaus paras mahdollinen, onkin sitten jo ihan eri juttu.




> Matkustusmukavuus on kuitenkin keskeinen osa Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä.


Ilmeisesti tuo koskee lähinnä metroa ja junia. Nelosen ratikassa saa iloisesti seistä oli sitten aamu, päivä, ilta tai viikonloppu. Vaikka sielläkin on matkustajamäärä olennaisesti laskenut. Ehkä siihen seisoskeluun on kyllästytty. En ihmettele.

----------


## petteri

> Trollipetterillä on jäänyt levy päälle, eivätkä kanssakeskustelijat jaksa aina vääntää samasta asiasta.


Voi toki olla, että sotaväsymys on iskenyt. Toinen mahdollinen selitys on toki, että kevyen liikenteen ja nopean raitioliikenteen perustavanlaatuisista eturistiriidoista on hiljalleen tulossa laajemmin hyväksytty fakta, jonka yhä suurempi osa foorumin lukijoista hyväksyy, vaikkakin pitkin hampain. Yleisen foorumitotuuden mukaan raitioliikenteen hitaus oli vuosikausia vain autojen ja automyönteisen suunnittelun syy, viime aikoina on yhä laajemmin kirottu myös pyöräteitä eikä tuosta ole enää kovin pitkä matka kävelijöidenkin vaikutuksen hyväksymiseen.

Toisaalta myös kaupunkisuunnittelun trendien vaikutus on myös selvästi näkyvissä. Vaikka miten yritetään, katuverkon uusinnoissa ei vaan ratikka merkittävästi nopeudu, kun samalla parannetaan myös kevyen liikenteen edellytyksiä ja ympäristön viihtyvyyttä joko samassa pisteessä tai lähialueilla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mutta minun on myöskin vaikea keksiä, miten rakentamista voisi jakaa osiin. Yksi osissa rakentamisen mahdollisuus olisi alkaa etelästä jatkamalla nysäksi jäänyttä metrotunnelia. Mutta meidän metrosuunnittelijamme ovat typeryyksissään tuhonneet metrosta kaiken joustavuuden lyhentämällä Espoon asemat, mikä johtaa siihen, ettei metroradalta voi haaroittaa mitään liikennettä mihinkään.
> 
> Toinen osissa rakentamisen mahdollisuus olisi aloittaa idästä. Mutta pääradan kaupunkiratajunien pääteaseman siirtäminen Hakaniemeen on täysin idioottimainen ratkaisu. Vähintään pitäisi kerralla tehdä Kaivokadulle asti, mutta sitten aletaan olla jo lähellä nykyistä miljardin hintaa ja ilman mitään hyötyjä, koska ei tulisi yhtään uutta asemaa.


No vähintäänkin hankkeen voi ja kannattaa jakaa osiin niin, että ensimmäisenä järjestellään liikenne Pasilan asemalla uusiksi. Nimittäin Pisarasta on hyötyä seutu- ja kaukoliikenteelle vain, jos Pasilassa saadaan lisää laiturikapasiteettia vapaaksi, ja toisaalta kummankin kaupunkiradan kokoaminen toistensa viereen toisi selvää hyötyä helpompina vaihtoina, laskipa asian matka-aikasäästöinä tai palvelutason paranemisena, vaikka Pisaraa ei koskaan toteutettaisi. Eli toisin Pääradan kaupunkiradan Pasilan länsireunalle ja haarojen välille laiturin yli -vaihdot.

Mahdollinen pätkittäin jatkamisen järkevyys riippuu sitten paljon siitä, millaiseksi Pasilan aseman järjestelyt saadaan. Eli jos kaupunkiraiteiden välille saadaan järkevästi yhteydet niin, että voidaan kummaltakin radalta liikennöidä päärautatieasemalle ja vain osa liikenteestä ohjata Hakaniemen suuntaan, niin sitten nähdäkseni olisi jokin järki jo jatkaa toisessa vaiheessa pelkästään Hakaniemeen, sillä näin saataisiin vähän hajautettua yhteyksiä. Tai miksipä ei kääntää rataa Itäkeskuksen suuntaan ja hyödyntää metroaseman valmista eritasoristeystä Särnäisten ja Kalasataman välissä ja ohjata toinen metrolinja Pasilaan ja siitä vaikkapa Leppävaaraan... Voisi vastata hyvinkin liikennetarpeita 30 vuoden kuluttua. No tämä heittona.

Kaikkinensa tämä on iso monipolvinen asia ja sitä on vaikea käsitellä näin foorumin mittakaavassa. Ehkä koitan jossain välissä tehdä jonkin isomman esityksen kuvien kanssa aiheesta.

En nyt tarkoittanut tässä kohtaa käsitellä Pisaran tarpeellisuutta sinänsä, vaan sitä, kuinka tuolle hankkeelle saisi mielekkään toteutuspolun, vähän ottaen mallia saksalaisesta stadtbahn-ajattelusta. Tuollaisen toteutuspolun pitäisi toisaalta lyhyellä tähtäimellä tarkoittaa pienempiä, vähemmän kunnianhimoisia hankkeita, mutta pitkällä tähtäimellä päinvastoin paljon kunnianhimoisempia mahdollisuuksia kuin jättimäisilläkään yksittäishankkeilla. Tehdä siis samoin kuin moottoriteitä tehdessä, jossa ensin on toteutettu kiirellisimpiä pieniä pätkiä, mutta koko ajan tähdätty siihen, että joskus vuosikymmenien päästä niistä voi syntyä iso verkosto.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:04 ----------




> Tuopa olikin yllättävä tieto, että kasvillisuuden vaikutusta ei huomioida ollenkaan melulaskuissa. Selailin yhtä dokumenttia 90-luvulta pohjoismaisesta melunlaskentamenetelmästä (TemaNord 1996:525), ja sen mukaan jo 5m tiheää kasvillisuutta vaimentaisi 2 dB ja 50m 3-6 dB pehmeän maan vaimennuksen lisäksi - mutta näillekään ei esitetty mitään lähdettä. Tiedätkö tarkemmin missä näitä on tutkittu? Entä lumen vaikutus meluun talviaikaan?
> 
> Kuinka realistisia näiden mallinnuksien lähdetermit ovat? Käsittääkseni esim. em. TemaNord käyttää 90-luvun alussa päivitettyjä autojen melumalleja - ja sen jälkeen kai autojen meluun on monen muun asian ohella kiinnitetty huomioita. Esimerkiksi renkaille täytyy nykyään ilmoittaa meluarvo, ja niissäkin 3-5 dB erot ovat tavallisia. Voisi olettaa, että hiljaiset renkaat yleistyvät vähitellen.


Minä olen väärä ihminen vastaamaan näihin kysymyksiin, kannattaa ehkä kaivaa esille jo linkkaamani meluselvitys, katsella sitä ja mitä lähdeviittteitä siitä löytyy. Itse melumallien rakenteluun en ole osallistunut. Sen verta muistan, että käytössä on tosiaankin tuo pohjoismainen melunlaskentamenetelmä ja juurikin tuollaiset asia, kuin renkaat (nastarenkaat vs. tavalliset esimerkiksi), asfaltin ikä tai säätila voi aiheuttaa muutamien desibelien heittoja todellisessa tilanteessa. Ja kun tähän yhdistää, että mallilla kuitenkin saadaan laskettua vain keskimääräinen tilanne, niin juuri siksi ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista edes yrittää sisällyttää kaikkea malleihin. Malleja käytettäessä, kaikkia malleja käytettäessä, pitää vain muistaa että malleilla on aina rajoituksensa, niin lähtötiedoissa, laskennan tarkkuudessa kuin vieläpä niissä teorioissa, joihin malli pohjautuu.

----------


## kompura

> kummankin kaupunkiradan kokoaminen toistensa viereen toisi selvää hyötyä helpompina vaihtoina, laskipa asian matka-aikasäästöinä tai palvelutason paranemisena, vaikka Pisaraa ei koskaan toteutettaisi. Eli toisin Pääradan kaupunkiradan Pasilan länsireunalle ja haarojen välille laiturin yli -vaihdot.
> 
> Mahdollinen pätkittäin jatkamisen järkevyys riippuu sitten paljon siitä, millaiseksi Pasilan aseman järjestelyt saadaan. Eli jos kaupunkiraiteiden välille saadaan järkevästi yhteydet niin, että voidaan kummaltakin radalta liikennöidä päärautatieasemalle ja vain osa liikenteestä ohjata Hakaniemen suuntaan, niin sitten nähdäkseni olisi jokin järki jo jatkaa toisessa vaiheessa pelkästään Hakaniemeen, sillä näin saataisiin vähän hajautettua yhteyksiä.


Olen samaa mieltä, että vaihdot Pasilassa rantaradalta pääradalle pitäisi saada sujuvammiksi. Jonottaminen liukuportaisiin ja siirtyminen aseman laidalta toiselle hukkaa aikaa aivan turhaan. Hakaniemen jatkokin toisi lisää vaihtomahdollisuuksia, kun metro olisi aivan vieressä.

Jos Pisaraa ruvetaan toteuttamaan, niin molemmat kaupunkiradat olisi ehkä syytä viedä pinnan alle ennen Pasilaa ja tuoda Pasilassa päällekkäin niin että radalta toiselle pääsisi vaihtamaan pelkällä tasonvaihdolla. Voisi jopa olla järkevää tehdä radat risteäviksi ja kiertää Pisara "vastakarvaan": rantaradalta Hakaniemeen ja pääradalta Töölöön. Tämä parantaisi yhteyden poikittaisluonnetta. 

Kustannusten säästämiseksi Pisara olisi syytä toteuttaa yhtenä 2-raiteisena tunnelina ja asemat reunalaiturein eikä valtavina keskisaarekehalleina. Reunalaiturit toimisivat jopa Pasilassa, jos radat tehtäisiin risteäviksi.  




> Minä olen väärä ihminen vastaamaan näihin kysymyksiin, kannattaa ehkä kaivaa esille jo linkkaamani meluselvitys, katsella sitä ja mitä lähdeviittteitä siitä löytyy.u.


Tokihan kaivoin dokumentit esille, mutta niissä ei esim. haku "kasvillisuus" tuota mielekkäitä osumia. Kasvillisuuden vaikutusta ei siis ole käsitelty lainkaan. Myöskään sanaa "lumi" ei taida olla mainittu. Puuttukohan dokumenteista muitakin relevantteja sanoja...




> Malleja käytettäessä, kaikkia malleja käytettäessä, pitää vain muistaa että malleilla on aina rajoituksensa, niin lähtötiedoissa, laskennan tarkkuudessa kuin vieläpä niissä teorioissa, joihin malli pohjautuu.


Tämä on erittäin tärkeää muistaa näitä meluselvityksiä tarkastellessa. Ei ole ollenkaan triviaali ongelma ratkaista äänen kulkeutumista, kun lähde ja kohde ovat molemmat lähellä pintaa ja välissä on jotain epämääräistä ryteikköä. Selvitykset varmaakin kertovat aika hyvin missä melua on paljon ja missä on hiljaista, mutta absoluuttiarvoihin on syytä suhtautua suuremmin varauksin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:58 ----------




> Matkustusmukavuus on kuitenkin keskeinen osa Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä. Autoliikenne ei täällä ole kovin ruuhkaista osin siksi, että joukkoliikenne on houkuttelevampaa kuin vähäisetkin ruuhkat. Jos joukkoliikennettä aletaan mitoittaa selvästi nykyistä epämukavammaksi, ruuhkien sietokin voi kasvaa aika lailla.


Käsittääkseni keskustan suuntaan ja kehillä on autoilla ihan kunnon ruuhkat ruuhka-aikaan. Kun ruuhkaisuutta on tarjolla melko lailla riippumatta kulkupelin valinnasta, niin vähän epämukavampikin junamatka voi olla ihan riittävän houkutteleva, jos junamatka on ylipäänsä houkutteleva.  




> Flirtin osalta HSL mitoittaa yksiköt ruuhkassa 380 matkustajan keskikuorman mukaan. Silloin seisojia on 120. Tähän ei enää lasketa päälle muita varmuuskertoimia. Ruuhkatunnin sisäinen vaihtelu hoidetaan sillä, että mitoituskapasiteetti on selkeästi pienempi kuin maksimi.


Tuo on kyllä varsin maltillinen mitoitus. Jos tuo ylittyy jonkun 10-15 prosenttia 2-3 peräkkäisellä asemavälillä, niin en pitäisi yksiköiden lisäämistä vielä perusteltuna. Sen sijaan jos ylitystä on pitkällä matkalla (5-8 asemavaliä, tjsp) niin silloin lisäyksiköt alkavat olla paremmin perusteltuja. Sardiinipurkkitunnelmaa sietää paremmin kun sitä ei kestä kovin kauan.

----------


## 8.6

> Totta kai mitoituksessa tulee lähteä siitä, että koko kapasiteetti on edes ruuhka-aikana käytössä. Eipä ihme, että syntyy järjettömän kokoista infraa, jota on tolkuttoman kallis operoida, jos ruuhkamatkustajillekin pyritään tarjoamaan ykkösluokan mukavuutta. Suurkaupunkien junat ja metrot ovat ruuhka-aikaan TÄYNNÄ.
> 
> Junakaluston mukaan Sm5:n kapasiteetti on 232 istumapaikkaa ja 323 seisomapaikkaa. Kääntöistuimia on 28 - kuuluuko se tuohon 232 paikkaan vai sen päälle? ... eli onko kokonaiskapasiteetti 527, 555 vai 583? http://www.junakalusto.fi/dokumentit...0712101223.pdf
> 
> Kun käytetään arvoa 555, niin kahden yksikön bruttokapasiteetti on 1110 ja 5 min vuorovälillä tarjotaan 3330 paikkaa/15 min. Jos huomioidaan matkustajavirran epätasaisuus olettamalla 15 min maksimivirraksi 1/3 huipputunnin kysynnästä, niin kahden yksikön junat riittävät 10000 paikan nettokysyntään (per suunta) mainiosti (75% bruttokapasiteetista on käytössä). 
> 
> Noin laskettuna kehäradalla pitäisi pärjätä mainiosti kahden yksikön junilla mutta rantaradalla olisi tarvetta kolmen yksikön junille 2025 ennusteen mukaan?


Suurkaupungit ovat eri asia. Junat ovat laiturin mittaisia ja vuoroväli niin lyhyt, että kapasiteetin kasvattaminen on mahdotonta. En puhunut mistään ykkösluokan mukavuudesta, silloin jokaisen pitäisi saada junasta oma loossi. Bruttokapasiteetti on tarkoitettu siihen, paljonko junaan voi ahtautua matkustajia, jos edellinen vuoro perutaan. Matkustusmukavuus laskee liian alas, jos junassa joutuu seisomaan joka toinen kerta; tietyiltä asemilta tulevat voivat joutua aina seisomaan ja ne, joille mukavuus on tärkeämpää kuin nopeus(kuten mä, jos puhutaan näin täydestä junasta) siirtyvät käyttämään esim. kolme kertaa hitaampaa bussiyhteyttä. Ja jos junien kuormitus on 75%, jo yhden perutun junan matkustajat joutuvat jakautumaan kolmeen seuraavaan junaan ja nämä junat myöhästyvät, kun ovet eivät mahdu kiinni, lisää junia joudutaan perumaan, jne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Flirtin osalta HSL mitoittaa yksiköt ruuhkassa 380 matkustajan keskikuorman mukaan. Silloin seisojia on 120. Tähän ei enää lasketa päälle muita varmuuskertoimia. Ruuhkatunnin sisäinen vaihtelu hoidetaan sillä, että mitoituskapasiteetti on selkeästi pienempi kuin maksimi. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella junaliikenne mitoitetaan pelkkien istumapaikkojen mukaan.


Yksi asia joka tulee mieleen on Flirtien uudelleensisustaminen siinä vaiheessa kun ja jos Pisara-liikenne alkaisi n 15 v päästä.
Ovia pitäisi saada päätyvaunuihin niin että sivulla olisi 2 ovea eikä vain 1, ja WC:n voisi poistaa kokonaan. Näillä muutoksilla saisi paljon seisomapaikkoja lisää. Mielestäni WC-palvelujen pitäisi tämäntyyppisessä liikentessä olla vain tärkeimmillä asemilla eikä junassa.

Toinen kysymys olisi, voiko Flirteihin lisätä välivaunuja, siis tilata tehtaalta välivaunuja ja pidentää sillä tavalla muutama Flirt-yksikkö pysyvästi 5 vaunun mittaiseksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kustannusten säästämiseksi Pisara olisi syytä toteuttaa yhtenä 2-raiteisena tunnelina ja asemat reunalaiturein eikä valtavina keskisaarekehalleina. Reunalaiturit toimisivat jopa Pasilassa, jos radat tehtäisiin risteäviksi.


Kyllä minun ymmärtääkseni nimen omaan maan alla keskilaiturit tulevat selvästi reunalaitureita edullisemmiksi, sillä laiturin kokonaispinta-ala jää pienemmäksi ja porrasyhteyksiä tarvitaan vähemmän. Myös matkustajien kannalta keskilaituri on parempi, sillä järjestelyt ovat yksinkertaisempia ja kulku pinnalle nopeampaa. Maan päällä tilanne on vähän toinen.

Ylipäätään Suomessa itse louhinta ei ole mikään merkitsevä kustannus ja siksi asemahallit maan alla ovat reiluja. Missä maaperä on huonompaa, siellä myös asemat ovat paljon ahtaampia, kuten vaikka Lontoossa. Suurin kustannuserä maan alla on asemien "sisustaminen" taikka paremminkin asemien talotekniikka. Varsinkin pitkät rullaportaat ovat todella kalliita. Tästä myös johtuu Pisaran kova hinta, eikä asemien pituudesta. Pisarassa kalliiksi tulee varsinkin keskustan asema, joka on poikkeuksellisen syvällä ja josta johtaa monimutkaiset porrasjärjestelmät useine välihalleineen maanpinnalle ja metroon.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toinen kysymys olisi, voiko Flirteihin lisätä välivaunuja, siis tilata tehtaalta välivaunuja ja pidentää sillä tavalla muutama Flirt-yksikkö pysyvästi 5 vaunun mittaiseksi?


Sillä perusteella mitä Flirt-kalustosta tiedän, tämä on täysin mahdollista. Hieman yleistäen homma toimii siten, että läntätään vaunu väliin ja järjestelmään uusi softa sisään.

----------


## late-

> Ilmeisesti tuo koskee lähinnä metroa ja junia. Nelosen ratikassa saa iloisesti seistä oli sitten aamu, päivä, ilta tai viikonloppu.


Vain lähijunaliikenne mitoitetaan ruuhkan ulkopuolella pelkille istumapaikoille. Junilla tehdään pitkiä matkoja. Samasta syystä Flirtin mitoittavasta kapasiteetista reilu 68 % on istumapaikkoja, mikä osaltaan helpottaa istumapaikkojen tarjoamista. Muitakaan joukkoliikennevälineitä ei kuitenkaan mitoiteta keskimäärin tupaten täydelle seisomakuormalle.

Muissa kuin lähijunissa käytetään ruuhkan ulkopuolella 75 % mitoittavasta kapasiteetista. Riippuu istumapaikkojen osuudesta, paljonko tähän sisältyy seisojia. Useimmissa busseissa istumapaikkoja on käytännössä sen verran yli vähimmäistävaatimuksen, että ohjeiden mukaisella tarjonnalla kaikilla on istumapaikka ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Muissa ratikoissa kuin Articissa istumapaikkoja on alle 50 % mitoittavasta kapasiteetista, joten seisompaikkojen osuus on ruuhkan ulkopuolellakin yli kolmannes. Articissa istumapaikkoja on reilu 60 % mitoittavasta kapasiteetista, joten ruuhkan ulkopuolella vajaat 20 % pitäisi seisoa.

----------


## j-lu

Laajemmassa Pisarassa tuo pohjoispää ei olisi niin paha ongelma kuin äkkiseltään voisi ajatella. Jos lenkki alkaisi Huopalahden jälkeen, ensimmäinen asema jossain Ruskeasuolla, niin sinne saisi helposti ajettua junia myös pääradan suunnasta: Käpylän jälkeen on varikko ja keskuspuistossa rutosti tilaa aloittaa tunneli. Tällöin sekä pääradan että rantaradan suunnasta voisi ajaa joka toisen junan Pasilan kautta Alppilaan, joka toisen Ruskeasuon kautta Töölöön. Kymmenisen kilsaa ja yhdeksän asemaa. Ruskeasuo, Meilahti, Töölöntori, Kamppi, Espat, Hakaniemi, Alppila, Pasila.  Jos on valmis uhraamaan yhden varikon, Kauppalan puistoksi nimetyn liikennevihreän, siirtolapuutarhan, steinerkoulun ja vähän keskuspuistoa, Ruskeasuon tienoille kannattaisi melkein rakentaa kaksi asemaa.

----------


## kompura

> Kyllä minun ymmärtääkseni nimen omaan maan alla keskilaiturit tulevat selvästi reunalaitureita edullisemmiksi, sillä laiturin kokonaispinta-ala jää pienemmäksi ja porrasyhteyksiä tarvitaan vähemmän. Myös matkustajien kannalta keskilaituri on parempi, sillä järjestelyt ovat yksinkertaisempia ja kulku pinnalle nopeampaa. Maan päällä tilanne on vähän toinen.


Entä sitten kokonaiskustannukset? Reunalaiturit yhdessä 2-raiteisen tunnelin kanssa ovat ainakin ratateknisesti yksinkertaisia, kun asema ei edellytä mitään erityisiä raidejärjestelyitä. Asemalaiturit voisivat olla vain tunnelin poikkileikkauksen (esim. Rato 17 Liite 4) levennyksiä. Suoralla osuudella junasta tunnelinseinämään on 1,8 metriä ja asemalaituriksi riittänee joku 3,2-3,6 metriä hyvin? 

Tunneli voi olla huomattavasti matalampi laitureiden kuin raiteen päällä, joten aseman holvi jäisi kokonaisuudessaan keskilaituriratkaisua matalammaksi. Matala holvi taas merkitsee sitä, että raiteet ja laiturit voidaan rakentaa lähemmäs pintaa jos holvin katto pidetään alkuperäisellä syvyydellä. Kapean holvin katonkin voisi saada nyt suunniteltua ylemmäksi? 

Kulku laitureille (+0 m) "lippuhallitasolta" (~5 m) voisi hyvin olla kiintein portain (lisäksi pienet hissit) etenkin vähäliikenteisillä asemilla (ts. Töölössä). Oma lukunsa sitten on, miten "lippuhallitasolta" on järkevää kulkea pinnalle.




> Ylipäätään Suomessa itse louhinta ei ole mikään merkitsevä kustannus ja siksi asemahallit maan alla ovat reiluja. Missä maaperä on huonompaa, siellä myös asemat ovat paljon ahtaampia, kuten vaikka Lontoossa. Suurin kustannuserä maan alla on asemien "sisustaminen" taikka paremminkin asemien talotekniikka. Varsinkin pitkät rullaportaat ovat todella kalliita. Tästä myös johtuu Pisaran kova hinta, eikä asemien pituudesta. Pisarassa kalliiksi tulee varsinkin keskustan asema, joka on poikkeuksellisen syvällä ja josta johtaa monimutkaiset porrasjärjestelmät useine välihalleineen maanpinnalle ja metroon.


Itse louhiminen ei ole kauhean kallista, mutta jo louheen poiskuljettaminen alkaa maksaa. Isossa hallissa on paljon pinta-alaa, jonka betonointi maksaa lisää, ja mitä isompi halli, sitä todennäköisempää on törmätä johonkin ruhjeeseen tjsp, jonka käsittely vasta maksaakin. Sisustusta ja varsinkin talotekniikkaa kuluu pitkälti hallin tilavuuteen verrannollisena. Etenkin keskustan alla jotain arvoa pitäisi laskea kalliotilan kulutuksellekin: hulppean asemahallin tilavuus on jostain muusta käytöstä pois.

Liukuportaista ja niiden tarpeellisuudesta onkin keskusteltu jo aiemmin. Minusta pitkät liukuportaat ovat perusteltuja oikeastaan vain Keskusta-asemalta Kolmen sepän patsaalle ja muut yhteydet voisi toteuttaa hissiklusterein. Hakaniemessa metroon pitäisi päästä liukuportain mutta suora pintayhteys voisi sielläkin olla hisseillä.

Tietenkin tämä on vain käsienheiluttelua. Olisi kyllä mukava nähdä jonkinlainen vakava arvio budjetti-Pisaran kustannuksista, jossa säästöt tehtäisiin sillä, että
ratatunneli olisi 2-raiteinen ja sen ohelle tehtäisiin vain pieni (1 kaista+kävelytie) työ-, huolto- ja pelastustunneliasemat kompakteja, pelkkiä ratatunnelin levennyksiä reunalaituriperiaatteellayhteydet laitureille kiintein portain ja hissein liukuporraspatteristojen sijasta

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Entä sitten kokonaiskustannukset? Reunalaiturit yhdessä 2-raiteisen tunnelin kanssa ovat ainakin ratateknisesti yksinkertaisia, kun asema ei edellytä mitään erityisiä raidejärjestelyitä. Asemalaiturit voisivat olla vain tunnelin poikkileikkauksen (esim. Rato 17 Liite 4) levennyksiä. Suoralla osuudella junasta tunnelinseinämään on 1,8 metriä ja asemalaituriksi riittänee joku 3,2-3,6 metriä hyvin? 
> 
> Tunneli voi olla huomattavasti matalampi laitureiden kuin raiteen päällä, joten aseman holvi jäisi kokonaisuudessaan keskilaituriratkaisua matalammaksi. Matala holvi taas merkitsee sitä, että raiteet ja laiturit voidaan rakentaa lähemmäs pintaa jos holvin katto pidetään alkuperäisellä syvyydellä. Kapean holvin katonkin voisi saada nyt suunniteltua ylemmäksi?


Edullisin ja myöskin tyypillisin ratkaisu, myös Helsingissä muuten, on tilanne, jossa asemalle tullaan yksiraiteisia tunneleita, joiden kupeeseen on juurikin tehty erilliset ehkä melko pienetkin "asemahallit", jotka sitten ovat vain sopivista kohdista yhdistetty toisiinsa. Tyypillisesti näiden kahden laiturin puolivälissä on sitten jonkinlainen vähän isompi halli tai kaksi, joista lähtevät liukuportaat maan pinnalle. Myös Helsingin metron maanalaisilla asemilla on näin Hakaniemen asemaa lukuunottamatta, tilat on vain louhittu reilun kokoisiksi ja myös saatu onnistuneesti näyttämään avarilta. Lontoon tube-metroissa nämä asemalaiturit todellakin ovat vain ajotunnelia hieman isompia putkia ja samanlaiset pienet putkitunnelit yhdistävät laiturit toisiinsa. Hintana tosin on se, että tällä hetkellä Lontoossa metron kapasiteettia eniten rajoittava tekijä onkin jo asemien läpäisykyky, ei junanpituudet tai vuorovälit.




> Itse louhiminen ei ole kauhean kallista, mutta jo louheen poiskuljettaminen alkaa maksaa. Isossa hallissa on paljon pinta-alaa, jonka betonointi maksaa lisää, ja mitä isompi halli, sitä todennäköisempää on törmätä johonkin ruhjeeseen tjsp, jonka käsittely vasta maksaakin. Sisustusta ja varsinkin talotekniikkaa kuluu pitkälti hallin tilavuuteen verrannollisena. Etenkin keskustan alla jotain arvoa pitäisi laskea kalliotilan kulutuksellekin: hulppean asemahallin tilavuus on jostain muusta käytöstä pois.


Eiköhän louhinnan kustannuksiin tavata laskea myös louheen poisvienti, eihän laskelmissa muuten ole mitään järkeä. Ainakin verrattaessa hankkeiden kokonaiskustannuksia on kaikki kustannukset väistämättäkin mukana. Esimerkiksi Vuosaaren satamaradan n. 13 km kustannus oli noin 200 miljoonaa ja tämä hanke ei sisältänyt juuri muuta kuin louhitun tunnelin ja muutaman pystykuilun. Tilavankin aseman kuutiotilavuus koko tunnelin tilavuudesta jää väistämättäkin toisarvoiseksi, sillä asema-aluetta radan pituudesta ei voi olla kuin korkeintaan 20 %. Talotekniikan kustannus taas nimen omaan ei skaalaudu koon mukaan, sillä kalleimpia laitteita, hissejä liukuportaita ilmastointilaitteita, sähkökeskuksia yms ei tarvita sen enempää pitkällä kuin lyhyelläkään asemalla. Esimerkiksi Länsimetron tapauksessa asemien lyhentämisellä kolmanneksella saavutettiin vain 50 miljoonan säästö noin miljardin euron hankkeesta, tahtoo sanoa että 5 %.

Jos Pisara halutaan toteuttaa selvästi nykyistä edullisempana, niin minä kiinnittäisin huomiota keskustan asemaan ja selvittäisin, mitä vaikuttaisi kustannuksiin, jos se siirrettäisiin nykyisen metroradan pohjoispuolelle ja samalle korkeudelle, kuten vaikkapa  Pentti Murole blogissaan on ehdottanut. Kun asema olisi puolta lähempänä pintaa, 100 m siirto pohjoiseen kompensoituisi täysin lyhyempänä pintautumisaikana pidemmän kävelymatkan etelään päin mennessä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Käsittääkseni keskustan suuntaan ja kehillä on autoilla ihan kunnon ruuhkat ruuhka-aikaan. Kun ruuhkaisuutta on tarjolla melko lailla riippumatta kulkupelin valinnasta, niin vähän epämukavampikin junamatka voi olla ihan riittävän houkutteleva, jos junamatka on ylipäänsä houkutteleva.


No joo. Ajelin tällä viikolla kahtena päivänä pahimman iltaruuhkan aikaan Kalasatamasta Espoon keskukseen. Kun menomatka, ruuhkien välissä päivällä, kesti 25 min niin paluu kesti 45 min. Kyllähän siinä jonossa ajeltiin ja muutama liikennevalo odoteltiin, mutta ei se mitenkään toivotonta ole. Kehä III ei ole käytännössä ns ruuhkainen koskaan, Kehä I:llä on kyllä paljon liikennettä, mutta ei se liikenne seiso. Sama koskee säteittäisväyliä. Liikennettä on ja nopeudet laskevat varsinkin suurten liittymien kohdalla hetkeksi hyvin alas, mutta ei siellä paikallaan seistä.

Kansainvälisessä mittakaavassa en kehtaisi väittää, että meillä on varsinaisia ruuhkia.

Jos vertaan joukkoliikenteeseen, niin tuo matkani olisi edellyttänyt vaihtoa Pasilassa ja jonkin verran kävelyä molemmissa päissä. Reittiopas antaa 37 min plus kävelyt, jotka ovat minun tapauksessani 6+7 min eli 50 min. Lisäksi pieni varoaika alkuun, sillä juna-asemalle on hyvä tulla pari minuuttia ennen junaa ja paluumatkalla bussipysäkillä odotellaan se keskimääräinen vuorovälin puolikas. Jos lasken 55+55 min = 110 minuuttia.

Autolla se 25 / 45 riittää ovelta ovelle, sillä molemmissa päissä parkkipaikka on oven tuntumassa. Tästä tulee 70 min.

Autoa käyttäen, "ruuhkissa", säästin 40 minuuttia. Jos olisin vähän urheilullisempi, voisin vaikka juosta hyvän lenkin siinä ajassa.




> Tietenkin tämä on vain käsienheiluttelua. Olisi kyllä mukava nähdä jonkinlainen vakava arvio budjetti-Pisaran kustannuksista, jossa säästöt tehtäisiin sillä, että
> ratatunneli olisi 2-raiteinen ja sen ohelle tehtäisiin vain pieni (1 kaista+kävelytie) työ-, huolto- ja pelastustunneliasemat kompakteja, pelkkiä ratatunnelin levennyksiä reunalaituriperiaatteellayhteydet laitureille kiintein portain ja hissein liukuporraspatteristojen sijasta


Minusta meillä on nyt Länsimetrossa riittävän ikävä kokemus siitä, mitä tapahtuu, jos raskasraidehankkeessa ruvetaan säästämään väärästä paikasta. Jos tehdään, tehdään sitten kunnolla, "sataa vuotta varten". Esimerkiksi asemien laajentaminen jälkikäteen on kyllä mahdollista, mutta hankalaa ja kallista.

Pintahanke ja varsinkin kevyen raideliikenteen hanke eroaa tässäkin tunneleista. Sellainen köyhän miehen raitiotie, sanotaan nyt vaikka yksiraiteisena ja käytetyin vaunuin, voi olla ihan perusteltu edullinen alkuinvestointi joissain tapauksissa, ja sitten sitä laajennetaan kaksiraiteiseksi ja pitkäpysäkkiseksi ja hankitaan uudet vaunut ilman että siitä tulee turhia lisäkustannuksia tai kohtuutonta rakennusaikaista haittaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No joo. Ajelin tällä viikolla kahtena päivänä pahimman iltaruuhkan aikaan Kalasatamasta Espoon keskukseen. Kun menomatka, ruuhkien välissä päivällä, kesti 25 min niin paluu kesti 45 min. Kyllähän siinä jonossa ajeltiin ja muutama liikennevalo odoteltiin, mutta ei se mitenkään toivotonta ole. Kehä III ei ole käytännössä ns ruuhkainen koskaan, Kehä I:llä on kyllä paljon liikennettä, mutta ei se liikenne seiso. Sama koskee säteittäisväyliä. Liikennettä on ja nopeudet laskevat varsinkin suurten liittymien kohdalla hetkeksi hyvin alas, mutta ei siellä paikallaan seistä.
> 
> Kansainvälisessä mittakaavassa en kehtaisi väittää, että meillä on varsinaisia ruuhkia.


Matka kaupungin poikki sen pohjoislaitaa hipoen ei ole verrattavissa matkaan jostain lähiöstä keskustaan. Mannerheimintie ja muut sisääntuloväylät pohjoisesta puuroutuvat siksi että autoja on liikaa ja yrityselämä jopa suosii autoilua rakentamalla parkkihalleja ja antamalla työsuhdeautoja avaintyötekijöidensä käyttöön. Se porukka joka tulee julkisilla keskustaan ei pysty hyödyntämään sen enempää pysököintihalleja kuin työsuhdeautoja, eli omalla autolla kulkeminen keskustaan ei kustannusten tai parkkipaikan etsimisen hankaluuden takia ole vaihtoehto, mutta bussit ja raitiovaunut seisovat autojen takia liikennevaloissa, ja myös siksi että bussi ja raitiovaunupysäkit eivät edes vedä kuin 1-2 yksikköä kerrallaan, jos samaan aikaan on tulossa 3 tai 4 bussia tai ratikkaa on ruuhka valmis, letka matelee aina liikennevaloista toiseen. Kantakaupungin liikennettä sotkee lisäksi jakeluautoliikenne joka pysäköi kadulle kauppojen eteen tukkien liikennettä sekä kantakaupungin asukkaiden omat autot. Raitioliikennettä häiritsee röyhkeät pysäköijät jotka eivät välitä jättää tarpeeksi väliä autonsa ja raitiokiskojen väliiin.  Tietulli tai ruuhkamaksu olisi reilu keino tasata epäkohtaa ja kerätä rahaa joukkoliikennehankkeisiin jotka todella pystyisivät kilpailemaan autojen kanssa. Tunneliin rakennettu  tai muulla vastaavalla tavalla katuliikenteestä erotettu joukkoliikenneratkaisu parantaa joukkoliikennematkustajien tilannetta heti kun se on valmistunut. Se myös mahdollistaa viihtyisämmän jalankulku ja pyöräilyympäristön maan pinnalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... mutta bussit ja raitiovaunut seisovat autojen takia liikennevaloissa, ja myös siksi että bussi ja raitiovaunupysäkit eivät edes vedä kuin 1-2 yksikköä kerrallaan, jos samaan aikaan on tulossa 3 tai 4 bussia tai ratikkaa on ruuhka valmis, letka matelee aina liikennevaloista toiseen.


Se, että bussit ja ratikat seisovat liikennevaloissa autojen takia, on joko liikennesuunnittelun arvovalinta tai taitamattomuutta. Ei luonnonlaki tai muuten välttämättömyys.

Helsingissä on vuosikymmenten perinne siitä, että kaikkia on kohdeltava liikenteessä tasapuolisesti. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että jos autoilu ruuhkauttaa itsensä, muidenkin liikennemuotojen pitää toimia takkuillen. Tällaisessa liikennesuunnittelun ajattelussa myös rinnastetaan yksi auto ja yksi bussi tai yksi ratikka samanarvoisiksi siinä, miten niitä kohdellaan liikennesuunnittelussa. Mikä on tietenkin täysin väärin, sillä pitäisi verrata matkustajamääriä. Eli yksi bussi on 50 kertaa niin tärkeä kuin henkilöauto ja ratikka 100 kertaa niin tärkeä  noin karkeasti rinnastettuna.




> Kantakaupungin liikennettä sotkee lisäksi jakeluautoliikenne joka pysäköi kadulle kauppojen eteen tukkien liikennettä...


Perustuuko tämä johonkin vai onko vain mutu-heitto?




> ...sekä kantakaupungin asukkaiden omat autot.


En usko tätäkään. Kantakaupungin asukaspysäköintipaikoille ei mahdu niin paljon autoja, että ne voisivat täyttä kadut ruuhkaksi asti. Tätä voi ajatella vaikka kaduvarsipysäköinnin perusteella. Katu tulee täyteen autojonoksi, jos kaikki kadunvarren pysäköidyt autot lähtevät liikkelle samalla hetkellä. Mutta eivät ne sitä koskaan tee.




> Tietulli tai ruuhkamaksu olisi reilu keino tasata epäkohtaa ja kerätä rahaa joukkoliikennehankkeisiin jotka todella pystyisivät kilpailemaan autojen kanssa.


Parempi keino on liikennesuunnittelu, jossa joukkoliikenne tehdään kilpailukykyisemmäksi kuin autoilu. Se ei maksa mitään, koska joukkoliikenteen liikenne-etuudet ovat samanhintaiset kuin järjestelyt, joissa joukkoliikennettä kohdella samalla tavalla kuin yksittäistä henkilöautoa.




> Tunneliin rakennettu  tai muulla vastaavalla tavalla katuliikenteestä erotettu joukkoliikenneratkaisu parantaa joukkoliikennematkustajien tilannetta heti kun se on valmistunut.


Valitettavasti ei paranna. On yhdentekevää, onko kilometrin pysäkkiväli maan alla, sillalla vai kadulla. Se heikentää saavutettavuuden, jotta linjanopeus voisi kasvaa. Jos väylä on eritasossa, heikkenee saavutettavuus myös harvojen pysäkkien läheisyydessä. Tämä ei ole uskonasia, aate tai arvovalinta, tämä on fysiikkaa ja geometriaa. Miten teidät tunnelfanit saisi tämän ymmärtämään?




> Se myös mahdollistaa viihtyisämmän jalankulku ja pyöräilyympäristön maan pinnalle.


Olen käynyt monissa kaupungeissa, joissa on ilmaratoja. Niiden alla on yhtä synkkää kuin Helsingin katusiltojen alla joutomailla, joissa ennen majailivat siltojen alusten miehet. Ja oletko pannut merkille, miten elokuvakulttuuri käyttää näitä samoja siltojen ja ilmaratojen alusia silloin, kun halutaan synkkää ja ahdistavaa tunnelmaa?

Tunneleilla tehdään lisää tilaa autoille, joten sekään ei paranna jalankulun ja pyöräilyn maanpäällistä viihtyisyyttä. Mieti vaikka sitä, miten metro on muuttanut Hämeentien viihtyisämmäksi paremmaksi pyöräily-ympäristöksi! Jos Hämeentien muutos joukkoliikennekaduksi onnistuu, silloin vasta jalankulun ja pyöräilyn ympäristö paranee. Mutta sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että pian 40 vuotta sitten Hämeentien reitille avattiin metrotunneli.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Valitettavasti ei paranna. On yhdentekevää, onko kilometrin pysäkkiväli maan alla, sillalla vai kadulla. Se heikentää saavutettavuuden, jotta linjanopeus voisi kasvaa. Jos väylä on eritasossa, heikkenee saavutettavuus myös harvojen pysäkkien läheisyydessä. Tämä ei ole uskonasia, aate tai arvovalinta, tämä on fysiikkaa ja geometriaa. Miten teidät tunnelfanit saisi tämän ymmärtämään?


Lyhyt pysäkkiväli tekee vähän pidempien matkojen matkustamisesta sietämättömän hidasta, kadulla toki vielä hitaampaa kuin eristetyllä radalla tai tunnelissa. Helsingin seudulla monet matkat ovat osin maantieteellisista (lahtien ja saarien repaleinen vajaa puoliympyrä) ja osin väestön sijoittumisen vuoksi pitkiä. Miten teidät ratikkafanit saisi tämän ymmärtämään?  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:50 ----------




> Tunneleilla tehdään lisää tilaa autoille, joten sekään ei paranna jalankulun ja pyöräilyn maanpäällistä viihtyisyyttä. Mieti vaikka sitä, miten metro on muuttanut Hämeentien viihtyisämmäksi paremmaksi pyöräily-ympäristöksi! Jos Hämeentien muutos joukkoliikennekaduksi onnistuu, silloin vasta jalankulun ja pyöräilyn ympäristö paranee. Mutta sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että pian 40 vuotta sitten Hämeentien reitille avattiin metrotunneli.


Siltasaarenkatu-Hämeentietä voidaan muuttaa aidosti paremmaksi ympäristöksi vain sillä edellytyksellä, ettei kadulla enää kulje satoja busseja päivässä. Ikävä kyllä, koska metroa tai tunneloitua junarataa ei ole rakennettu riittävästi, busseista luopuminen ei ole vielä Hämeentiellä mahdollista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 20.09.2015 klo 01:00 ---------- Previous Post was on 19.09.2015 at 22:57 ----------

Kaikille nostalgiannälkäiselle voin esittää Rautatientorin ennen metron kaiken tuhoavaa vaikutusta, kuva on tammikuulta 1981.

Koska tuota dieselinhajuista monen metrovastustajan yhä kaipaamaa idylliä voi olla vaikea tunnistaa, ihan etualalla on tällä hetkellä talvella luistinradan pää, kesällä aivan oikeassa reunassa  terassimaailma ja paljon elämää, busseja ei ole kuvan alueella normaalisti yhtään parkkeerattuna. 

http://hs13.snstatic.fi/webkuva/tays...307507?ts=1024

Ei siinä kaikki, Kasarmintori oli myös ennen metroa täynnä busseja. Ikävä kyllä metro muutti kaiken ja emme saa enää nauttia näin viehkeästä ympäristöstä.

----------


## SD202

> Mannerheimintie ja muut sisääntuloväylät pohjoisesta puuroutuvat siksi että autoja on liikaa ja yrityselämä jopa suosii autoilua rakentamalla parkkihalleja ja antamalla työsuhdeautoja avaintyötekijöidensä käyttöön.


Tässä on tosiaan pieni dilemma. Työsuhdeautoa on "pakko" käyttää, kun sen käyttö on niin edullista. Toivottavasti työsuhdematkalippu on tulevaisuudessa suositumpi ja se siirtää työsuhdeauton käyttäjiä joukkoliikenteen asiakkaiksi.




> Raitioliikennettä häiritsee röyhkeät pysäköijät jotka eivät välitä jättää tarpeeksi väliä autonsa ja raitiokiskojen väliiin.


Asiaan liittyen: Tämä tilasto voi toki olla ihan puhdasta sattumaakin...  :Wink: 
http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/mi...oille/a2286525
Neljän kärjessä siis kolme saksalaismerkkiä. Myös maanteillä ainakin kaksi noista automerkeistä on hyvin edustettuina - ei kuitenkaan yleensä kuljettajiensa herrasmiesmäisyytensä takia...

----------


## Antero Alku

Tämä menee ohi varsinaisen Pisara-aiheen, mutta kun keskustelu on kääntynyt tunneleihin ja niistä Hämeentiehen. Hämeentien muuttaminen joukkoliikennekaduksi Kurvin ja Hakaniemen välillä on siis etenemässä: http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/20092015/a1442632474300

Ja jos tästä sitten kurvattaisiin takaisin Pisaraan ja sen tarpeeseen ja tulevaisuuteen.

Jos Pisarasta olisi jotain hyötyä, senhän pitäisi sitten näkyä jossain. Pisaran kanssa junalla pääsisi pohjoisesta Hakaniemeen. Eli Tuusulantien ja Lahdentien bussiliikenteen pitäisi vähentyä, kun kerran näiden välissä kulkevaan junaliikenteen palveluun satsataan miljardi. Ei vähenny, mutta ei voikaan vähentyä.

Mäkelänkatua ja Hämeentietä ajava bussiliikenne ei ole vain niille, jotka haluavat Hakaniemeen tai Kaivokadulle, minne linjat päättyvät ja minne päsee junalla. Bussit alkavat purkaa kuormaansa, kun ne tulevat kaupunkiin, eli kun moottoritiet päättyvät. Palvelutaso ei riitä Pisaralla siihen, että ensin ajetaan junalla keskustaan, edes Hakaniemeen, ja sitten lähdetään pintaliikenteellä takaisinpäin. Kumpulan kampuksen kanssa on nähty, että ennemmin kannattaa jäädä Pasilaan ja kävellä sieltä kuin ajaa monta kilometriä edestakaisin.

Tunnelifanit, olivat sitten virassa tai maallikkoja, eivät vaan näytä ymmärtävän, että joukkoliikenteen tulee toimia sekä taajamissa että taajamien välillä. Ja siihen ei tunneleilla Helsingin kokoisessa kylässä pystytä.

Joukkoliikenne toimii sekä taajamissa että taajamien välillä siten kuin nykyinen bussiliikenne. Motarilla pysäkkiväli on kilometrejä, taajamassa ja kaupungissa sama linja ajaa satojen metrien pysäkkiväleillä. Tällä tavalla joukkoliikenteen palvelu ei taajamaan tullessa hidastu vaan pysyy nopeana.

Tunneliratkaisussa palvelu taajamaan tullessa hidastuu, vaikka tunnelissa linjanopeus ei hidastu. Palvelu hidastuu siksi, että kävelyaika kasvaa nopeasti ja voimakkaasti.

Pintaliikenteen kanssa myös kustannukset pysyvät järkevinä. Pintaliikenne, jossa pysäkkiväli taajamaan tultaessa tihentyy, ei tarvitse rinnakkaista linjastoa, jolla hoidetaan ne matkat, joihin kävely on liian pitkä ja huono palvelutasoltaan.

Pääradasta ja metrosta huolimatta hyvin toimiva ja käytetty Hämeentien suunnan bussiliikenne toimii niin kauan, kunnes kysyntä ylittää järkevän kapasiteetin ja kustannustason. Silloin on aika vaihtaa ratikkaan, joka kykenee bussia parempaankin palvelutasoon, mutta jonka tärkein syy on kyky tarjota se suurempi kapasiteetti, johon bussiliikenne ei riitä.

Ei Pisara eikä mikään muukaan tunneli voi koskaan parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa sillä tavalla kuin sen tekee raitiotie. Siksi Pisarasta ei ole eikä tule pintaliikenteen korvaajaa. Muutaman aseman tunneliliikenteen kasvu niin suureksi, että miljardin investointi on perusteltu, voi tapahtua vain siten, että kerrosala kävelyetäisyydellä näistä asemista kasvaa moninkertaiseksi nykyisestä. Millään Pisara-asemalla tämä ei ole mahdollista hävittämättä nykyistä rakennuskantaa. Rakentamisen valtava potentiaali on ainoastaan Pasilassa. Ja sillä ei ole Pisaran kanssa mitään tekemistä.

HS:n haastattelussa ministeri Berner arvelee uusien laskentatapojen antavan Pisarasta toisen kuvan kuin nykyiset laskelmat. Näin varmasti onkin, kun liikennejärjestelmän hyödyiksi uskotaan muitakin asioita kuin autoliikenteen nopeutuminen. Mutta tuskin Pisara mitenkään muuttuu muita kehittämistoimia kannattavammaksi, koska tunneli keskustan alla on rakenteellisesti vailla hyötyjä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli Tuusulantien ja Lahdentien bussiliikenteen pitäisi vähentyä, kun kerran näiden välissä kulkevaan junaliikenteen palveluun satsataan miljardi. Ei vähenny, mutta ei voikaan vähentyä.


Tuusulanväylältä ja Lahdenväylältä Hakaniemeen tuleva bussiliikenne loppuisi lähes kokonaan Pisaran myötä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuusulanväylältä ja Lahdenväylältä Hakaniemeen tuleva bussiliikenne loppuisi lähes kokonaan Pisaran myötä.


10 vuotta sitten esitettiin, että junien siirtely pää- ja Rantaradan välillä Helsingin asemalla voi loppua vain Pisaran myötä. Se on nyt kuitenkin jo lopetettu, vaikka Pisaraa ei tullutkaan. 5 vuotta sitten esitettiin, että Pasilaan on rakennettava lähilikenteen pääteasema, joka voidaan välttää vain Pisaran myötä. Ei pääteasemaa Pasilaan kuitenkaan olla tekemässä, vaikka Pisaraa ei tullutkaan.

Tuusulantien bussit voidaan katkaista Käpylän asemalle liityntälinjoiksi ihan heti, jos se on hyvä juttu. Ei siihen Pisaraa tarvita. Lahdentien bussit voidaan pysäyttä Kalasataman metroasemalle tai pyöräyttää ympäri vaikka Kurvissa. Ei siihenkään Pisaraa tarvita.

Voidaan tehdä niinkin, että laitetaan matkustajat vaihtamaan Runkolinjaan Käpylässä, Koskelassa ja vielä Turuntien bussit Munkassa ja Porintieltä ja Hämeenlinnantieltä Pikku-Huopalahteen. Isot vaunut, kaide manskulle ratikan radan ja autokaistan väliin sekä topattu ja suoraksi linjattu raide kaikille reiteille eivät maksa lähellekään miljardia. Mutta palvelee paremmin vaihtaa kerran bussista ratikkaan kuin kaksi vaihtoa, bussista junaan ja sitten ratikkaan tai takaisin bussiin. Toimii paremmin, kuin Vepsäläisen iso liityntä, mutta saadaan valmiiksi kolmessa vuodessa, jos heti ajat HSL:ssä päätöksen läpi.

Onhan se ymmärrettävää, että miljardin utopialle täytyy keksiä selityksiä. Usein kuten tässäkin on vain niin, että eivät ne oheisparannukset sitä miljardihanketta tarvitse, vaan päin vastoin.

Ja tästä voin jatkaa vielä, että jos bussiliikennekin tehdään kuten nykyaikainen ratikka, niin onhan silläkin sitten suuri osa ratikan eduista. Saadaan niille busseille metronkin edut (ja haitat), kun ajetaan tunneleihin ja ilmaradoille. Kuten Xiamenissä Kiinassa. Tämmöinen ei vaan kannata. Siis rakentaa miljardin väylä bussilinjalle. Mutta sehän on Pisaran hinnan ja vaikutuksien suhde myös.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## late-

> Jos Pisarasta olisi jotain hyötyä, senhän pitäisi sitten näkyä jossain. Pisaran kanssa junalla pääsisi pohjoisesta Hakaniemeen. Eli Tuusulantien ja Lahdentien bussiliikenteen pitäisi vähentyä, kun kerran näiden välissä kulkevaan junaliikenteen palveluun satsataan miljardi. Ei vähenny, mutta ei voikaan vähentyä.


Mihin tämä väite perustuu? Oletko perehtynyt raporttiin Pisara-radan vaikutukset pintaliikenteseen?




> Mäkelänkatua ja Hämeentietä ajava bussiliikenne ei ole vain niille, jotka haluavat Hakaniemeen tai Kaivokadulle, minne linjat päättyvät ja minne päsee junalla. Bussit alkavat purkaa kuormaansa, kun ne tulevat kaupunkiin, eli kun moottoritiet päättyvät.


Tämä ratkaistaan linjaston kokonaisuudessa. Linjasto koostuu eri tasoista, jotka yhdessä muodostavat kokonaisuuden.

Esimerkiksi Tuusulaväylän suunnalla bussiliikenne päättyisi pääosin Käpylän asemalle. Käpylästä tärkeimmät jatkoyhteydet olisivat Pisara-rata ja runkoraitiotie, jolla pääsee väliin jääviin kohteisiin. Hakaniemeen nopein yhteys olisi junalla. Kurviin puolestaan ratikalla. Näin raitiotielle saataisiin sellaiset parametrit, joilla sen on mahdollista toimia.




> Joukkoliikenne toimii sekä taajamissa että taajamien välillä siten kuin nykyinen bussiliikenne. Motarilla pysäkkiväli on kilometrejä, taajamassa ja kaupungissa sama linja ajaa satojen metrien pysäkkiväleillä. Tällä tavalla joukkoliikenteen palvelu ei taajamaan tullessa hidastu vaan pysyy nopeana.


Jos linjasto rakennetaan puhtaasti näin, monista matkoista tulee sietämättömän hitaita. Esimerkiksi minun matkani Pohjois-Haagasta keskustaan kestäisi yli puoli tuntia eikä 11 minuuttia. Onneksi meillä on raidejärjestelmä, jossa pysäkkiväli on päästä päähän varsin pitkä. Helsinki on sekä maantieteellisesti että asukasmäärältään liian suuri kaupunkiseutu yksitasoiselle linjastolle. Tältä osin ero noin 250 000 asukkaan kaupunkeihin on aika selvä.




> Pintaliikenne, jossa pysäkkiväli taajamaan tultaessa tihentyy, ei tarvitse rinnakkaista linjastoa, jolla hoidetaan ne matkat, joihin kävely on liian pitkä ja huono palvelutasoltaan.


Ei niin. Rinnakkainen linjasto tarvitaan niille matkoille, joille pintaliikenteen linjanopeus on riittämätön.




> Pääradasta ja metrosta huolimatta hyvin toimiva ja käytetty Hämeentien suunnan bussiliikenne toimii niin kauan, kunnes kysyntä ylittää järkevän kapasiteetin ja kustannustason. Silloin on aika vaihtaa ratikkaan, joka kykenee bussia parempaankin palvelutasoon, mutta jonka tärkein syy on kyky tarjota se suurempi kapasiteetti, johon bussiliikenne ei riitä.


Hämeentiellä kulkee kymmeniä bussilinjoja kymmeniin eri kohteisiin. Mitenköhän niiden kaikkien korvaaminen raitotiellä onnistuisi? Liityntäliikenne ei sovi ratkaisuksi, koska raitiotie tuskin voi olla ratkaisevasti nopeampi kuin nykyiset bussilinjat. Varsinkin kaukaa tulevat bussilinjat ovat nyt varsin nopeita. Liityntään joutuvien matkat hidastuisivat aika lailla.

Eräs keskeinen asia: Hämeentiellä on päällekkäin useita bussilinjastoja eri pituisille matkoille.




> Siksi Pisarasta ei ole eikä tule pintaliikenteen korvaajaa. Muutaman aseman tunneliliikenteen kasvu niin suureksi, että miljardin investointi on perusteltu, voi tapahtua vain siten, että kerrosala kävelyetäisyydellä näistä asemista kasvaa moninkertaiseksi nykyisestä.


Pisara ei tietenkään yksin korvaa pintaliikennettä, vaan on osa kokonaisuutta.

Joukkoliikenne kun on järjestelmä, joten sitä ei voi määritellä pelkästään yksittäisten asemien kautta. Nykyisin ajetaan busseja esimerkiksi Tikkurilasta ja Keravalta Kurviin ja Hakaniemeen. Näitä on kovasti vaikeaa korvata 1:1 raitiovaunuilla. Pisara sekä parantaa jakelua kantakaupungissa (jossa syntyy jopa 45 % seudun BKT:sta) että parantaa metrosta ja kaupunkiradoista muodostuvan järjestelmän yhtenäisyyttä. Näin vähennetään pitkien bussilinjojen tarvetta, jolloin jäljelle jäävää liikennettä on paremmat edellytykset muuttaa runkolinjojen muodossa raitioliikenteeksi.

Melko puhdas esimerkki löytyy Zürichistä. S-Bahn muodostaa keskipitkien ja pitkien seudullisten matkojen yhtenäisen järjestelmän. Raitiotiet palvelevat sisemmän joukkoliikennekaupungin sisäiset matkat ja jatkoyhteydet S-Bahnilta. Täydennyksenä on hiukan johdinautoja. Dieselbusseilla tarjotaan lähinnä liityntää ja poikittaisia yhteyksiä keskustalueen ulkopuolella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:59 ----------




> Tuusulantien bussit voidaan katkaista Käpylän asemalle liityntälinjoiksi ihan heti, jos se on hyvä juttu. Ei siihen Pisaraa tarvita. Lahdentien bussit voidaan pysäyttä Kalasataman metroasemalle tai pyöräyttää ympäri vaikka Kurvissa. Ei siihenkään Pisaraa tarvita.


Linjaston kokonaisuus on erilainen. Vaihdot pitää pyrkiä ratkaisemaan niin, että jatkoyhteydet ovat mahdollisimman monipuoliset. Näin vältetään kahden tai useamman vaihdon matkoja.

Ilman Pisaraa Käpylässä vaihtamalla pääsisi yhdellä vaihdolla Pasilaan, keskustaan, muualle pääradan varrelle ja runkolinjalla kohti Kurvia ja Hakaniemeä. Hakaniemeen asti yhteys olisi tosin jo aika hidas. Lisäksi pääsisi toki muihin liityntälinjoihin.

Pisara lisää näihin vaihdottomiin yhteyksiin Töölön ja Hakaniemen asemat lähiympäristöineen. Lisäksi Pisara parantaa keskustassa jakelua työpaikkojen painopisteeseen, joka sijaitsee Rautatieasemalta etelään. Toki myös Rantaradan ja Vantaankosken suunnat, joskin aika pitkän kierroksen kautta. Samalla runkolinjan tarvitsee olla riittävän nopea vain Haapaniemen kentälle asti. Lisäksi vaihtoyhteys metroon olisi olennaisesti parempi, joskin toki vaatisi edelleen toisen vaihdon. Samoin kahdella vaihdolla pääsisi Töölön etelä-pohjoissuuntaisille linjoille, joille ei ole nykyisiltä lähijunilta mielekästä vaihtoa. Suurin hyöty tästä koituisi junia jo nyt ilman vaihtoa käyttäville.

Molemmissa ratkaisuissa osa yhteyksistä kulkisi 550:n / Raide-Jokerin kautta. Käpylään kulkevat bussit kun käytännössä risteäisivät sitä. Tavoitteena tietenkin pitää olla, että Käpylään päättyvää runkoraitiotietä jatketaan korvaamaan suurimpia liityntävirtoja. Tämä liittyy luontevasti kaupunkirakenteen tiivistämisen Tuusulanväylän varrella, joka poistaa mahdollisuuden ajaa busseja kilometrien pysäkkivälillä Kehä I:n sisäpuolella.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuusulantien bussit voidaan katkaista Käpylän asemalle liityntälinjoiksi ihan heti, jos se on hyvä juttu.


Ensiksi väität, ettei Pisara vaikuta Tuusulanväylän ja Lahdenväylän busseihin, ja sitten kun se kyseenalaistetaan, kerrotkin, että omasta mielestäsi niin ei kannata tehdä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mihin tämä väite perustuu? Oletko perehtynyt raporttiin Pisara-radan vaikutukset pintaliikenteseen?


Minusta tämä oli nyt yllättävän huono heitto. Tuo läpyskä kun on jotain sellaista, jota voisi kutsua vaikkapa unelmasuunnitelmaksi. Ei kukaan ole aikonut toteuttaa oikeasti juuri tuollaista linjastoa eikä sitä tehdessä kukaan ole ihan tosissaan miettinyt, miten nuo asiat ihan oikeasti kannattaa hoitaa. Joku paperi vaan pitää rykäistä, että saadaan laskelmia ja lukuja.

Unelmasuunnitelma on myös kolme vuotta vanha ja, kuten HSL:ssä on tapana, samaan aikaan on päällekkäin tehty useita muitakin linjastoideointeja, jotka ovat keskenään räikeästi ristiriidassa.

Unelmasuunnitelman raitiolinjasto muokkautuu kahden vuoden päästä kokonaan uusiksi, tai näin ainakin tällä hetkellä uskomme. Ei ole enää mitään raitiolinjaa 1, jonka voi jatkaa Käpylän asemalle. Jos pitää perustaa uusi raitiolinja RTKäpylän asema, niin se maksaa aika lailla enemmän. Kantakaupungin bussilinjasto meni uusiksi jo, eikä unelmassa mikään pidä sen osalta paikkaansa. On tietysti edullista laskea pisaran hyödyksi joku 14B:n lakkauttaminen, vaikka se tehtiin joka tapauksessa. Länsimetrosta johtuva rahanmeno muokkasi Espoon linjat uudelleen, eivätkä nekään pidä enää paikkaansa.

Mä sanoisin niin, että tuon unelmasuunnitelman ainoa anti on jonkinlainen perusaikomus muuttaa monia pääväylien busseja lityntälinjoiksi. Miten tuo sitten toteutuu, jää nähtäväksi jos pisara joskus realisoituu.

Länsimetron kanssa taisi käydä niin, että rahaa ei lopulta ollut ollenkaan niin paljon kuin joskus kymmenisen vuotta sitten unelmasuunnitelmassa kuviteltiin. Totuus oli sitten karvasta kalkkia metron ystäville. Kehäradan linjastoasioita en ole seurannut, en tiedä kävikö siellä samalla tavalla mutta kovasti meteliä Vantaalla on pidetty siitä, että joukkoliikenne heikkeni olennaisesti niiden osalta, jotka eivät asu asemaseuduilla.

Yleisesti olen sitä mieltä, että bussiralli pitäisi saada pois. Pisara ilman muuta auttaa siinä, joten unelmasuunnitelman perusidean kanssa olen samaa mieltä, mutta en minä silti lähtisi siihen viittaamaan.

----------


## late-

> Mä sanoisin niin, että tuon unelmasuunnitelman ainoa anti on jonkinlainen perusaikomus muuttaa monia pääväylien busseja lityntälinjoiksi.


Mikä sattumoisin on ristiriidassa Anteron esittämän väitteen kanssa. Toki kyseessä on aika karkea hahmotelma, mutta perusajatus lienee tosiaan selvä. Tämä on kuitenkin virallinen julkaisu, joten viitteenä sillä on tietty painoarvo.

Vieläkin korkealentoisempaa haaveilua löytyy uuden yleiskaavan Raideliikenteen verkkoselvityksestä. Verkkoselvityksessä ei tosin ole arvioitu tai edes pohdittu Pisaran tarpeellisuutta, vaan se on oletettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mihin tämä väite perustuu? Oletko perehtynyt raporttiin Pisara-radan vaikutukset pintaliikenteseen?


Kyllä, maaliskuussa 2012 olen lukenut jo luonnoksen. Pisaran vaikutsarviointi hankevaiheessa julkaistiin viime marraskuussa. Siellä lukee näin:



> Bussi- ja raitiolinjasto on sama kuin vaihtoehdossa VE 0, mutta kustannusvaikutusten arvioinnissa linjaston vuorovälejä on säädetty hankkeen aiheuttamien kuormitusmuutosten mukaan.


Ja VE 0 on tietenkin se tilanne, jossa Pisaraa ei tehdä.




> Linjasto koostuu eri tasoista, jotka yhdessä muodostavat kokonaisuuden.


Taidamme ajatella periaatteista muuten jotakuinkin yhtenevästi, mutta sovellamme periaatteita vähän eri tavalla. Jos haluaa Pisaran, silloin tietenkin rakentaa muun joukkoliikenneverkon siten, että se tukee Pisaran tekemistä. Jos tarkoitus ei ole tehdä Pisaraa joukkoliikenneverkossa tarpeelliseksi, verkkoa voi ajatella yleisen tarkoituksenmukaisuuden periaatteella. Eli ilman ratkaisuja, jossa pyritään ohjaaman matkustajat kalliiseen tunneliin, kun se kerran tuli tehdyksi.




> Jos linjasto rakennetaan puhtaasti näin [*Minä:* Motarilla pysäkkiväli on kilometrejä, taajamassa ja kaupungissa sama linja ajaa satojen metrien pysäkkiväleillä.], monista matkoista tulee sietämättömän hitaita. Esimerkiksi minun matkani Pohjois-Haagasta keskustaan kestäisi yli puoli tuntia eikä 11 minuuttia.


Eivät kaikki pohjoishaagalaiset ole matkalla KaivokatuKamppi -alueelle. Heille nykyinen bussiliikenteen palvelu on parempi, vaikka vieressä on asema, josta pääsee 11 minuutissa Kaivokadulle. Jos on menossa Tullinpuomille, 16 minuuttia ajava bussi on paras valinta. Tästä samasta syystä Leppävaaran A-junaliikenne ei lopettanut kaikkia bussilinjoja Töölön kautta Asema-aukiolle. Leppävaarasta pääsee 1320 minuutissa Kaivokadun viereen junalla, Tullinpuomille 24 minuutissa suoralla bussilla.

Jos nuo Tullinpuomin bussilinjat (43 tai 270) olisivat raitiolinjoja, en ymmärrä, miten se huonontaisi ja muuttaisi matkan sietämättömän hitaaksi. Ei raitiotie poista nykyistä A- tai I-junaa, ei myöskään junan käyttöä matkoihin Pohjois-Haagasta Kaivokadulle niiltä, jotka sitä yhteyttä tarvitsevat.




> Onneksi meillä on raidejärjestelmä, jossa pysäkkiväli on päästä päähän varsin pitkä. Helsinki on sekä maantieteellisesti että asukasmäärältään liian suuri kaupunkiseutu yksitasoiselle linjastolle. Tältä osin ero noin 250 000 asukkaan kaupunkeihin on aika selvä.


Helsingin seudulla on jo 2-tasoinen joukkoliikenneverkko. Siihen voi sanoa kuuluvan junaliikenteen, metron ja moottoriteiden bussilinjat. Pisaran kohdalla kysymys on siitä, tarvitaanko kantakaupungin alle toinen 2-tason väylä. Etenkin, kun se tuo vain yhden uuden 2-tason aseman. Voi sanoa, että miksi ei Töölön 2-tason asema Hesan verkossa olisikin perusteltu. Mutta sen toteuttaminen miljardin kustannusella ei tunnu järkevältä, ja vaikutusarviointi myös osoitti, ettei se ole järkevää.

Onko sitten miljardin Pisara ainoa keino toteuttaa Töölön puolelle kantakaupunkia 2-tason joukkoliikennepalvelu? Ei ole, mutta metropuuhastelijat ovat tehneet siitä vaikean tyrimällä Espoon haaran lyhennetyillä asemilla ja ajamalla ainoan metroradan vuorokapasiteetin näin tappiin. Metron pitkän aikavälin ammattitaitoinen kehityssuunnittelu on myös laiminlyöty automaattihössötyksellä, kun järjestelmää olisi pitänyt kehittää keveämpään ja siten kustannuksiltaan halvempaan suuntaan. Esimerkiksi sellaiseksi, että se olisi aidosti haaroitettava ja verkoksi rakennettava järjestelmä. Tai sitten olisi voinut valita lähijunaliikenteen ja metron yhtenäistämisen tien.

Käytännössä on nyt ajettu tilanne siihen, että ainoa järkevä 2-tason yhteys Töölön suunnalla on Mannerheimintien raitiotieradan modernisointi ja paikallisia yhteyksiä hieman hitaampana palveleva rinnakkainen rata, kuten Topeliuksenkatu. Mannerheimintien nopea rata tietenkin on relevantti sen myötä, kun yleiskaavan mukainen ratikkaverkko kasvaa korvaamaan oikeasti liian monien erillisten bussilinjojen nykyisin muodostaamaa linjastoa. Silloin voidaan oikeasti parantaa palvelutasoa, eikä vain pakottaa matkustajia vaihtamaan jossain keinotekoisessa moottoritien loppupään runkolinjaterminaalissa.




> Hämeentiellä kulkee kymmeniä bussilinjoja kymmeniin eri kohteisiin. Mitenköhän niiden kaikkien korvaaminen raitotiellä onnistuisi? Liityntäliikenne ei sovi ratkaisuksi, koska raitiotie tuskin voi olla ratkaisevasti nopeampi kuin nykyiset bussilinjat. Varsinkin kaukaa tulevat bussilinjat ovat nyt varsin nopeita. Liityntään joutuvien matkat hidastuisivat aika lailla.


Miksi seudullinen raitiotieverkko olisi hitaampi kuin nykyinen seudullinen bussilinjasto?

Tässä on nyt Pisaran yhteydessä tarjottu nimenomaan sellaista vaihtoehtoa, jossa heikennetään nykyisen bussijärjestelmän palvelutasoa sillä, että melkein perillä pannaan pakkovaihtamaan junaan pariksi asemaväliksi. Niille, jotka ovat matkalla Pasilaan tai Kaivokadulle, tämä pakkovaihto on periaatteessa mahdollinen. Mutta siitä on vaivaa, eikä vaihtoajasta tuleva todellinen matkan piteneminen anna mitään hyötyä siihen nähden, että olisi saanut istua bussissa loppuun asti. Lisäksi arvelen, että Pasilaan ja Kaivokadulle menijät matkustaisivat mieluummin lyhyen liityntäbussimatkan junalle lähellä lähtöpaikkaansa ja sitten nopeasti junalla, koska silloin vaihdossa on jotain mieltä. Ja luultavasti nämä ihmiset tekevät näin jo nyt. Esimerkiksi vaikka vaihtamalla bussista junaan jo Leppävaarassa tai pääradan suunnalla Tikkurilassa.

Vaihto ja vaihto eivät ole samat asiat. Ja raitiotie ja Helsingin nykyinen raitiotie eivät ole samat asiat.

Vaihtaminen perustason ja toisen tason joukkoliikennejärjestelmien välillä on nykyisin ylivoimaisesti helpointa seudullisessa bussiliikenteessä. Niissäkin vaihto tapahtuu moottoriteiden päässä, kuten Länsiväylän suunnassa Ruoholahdessa ja Tuusulantien suunnassa Käpylässä. Matkustajan ei vaan tarvitse nousta bussista ja mennä kävelyn ja rullaportaiden kautta odottamaan laiturille junan lähtöä, vaan sama 2-tason bussi muuttuu perustason katubussiksi.

Seudullinen ratikka tekee täsmälleen saman Helsingin päässä. Toisessa päässä ratikka ei jakaudu omakotialueiden 30 minuutin vuorovälin nykyisille bussilinjoille. Siellä joudutaan liityntäpalveluun, mutta palvelutsoa voidaan parantaa järjestämällä linjasto siten, että vuorovälit tihenevät. Ja synkronoitu vaihto laiturin yli ratikkaan on eri asia kuin bussi-metro-juna -vaihdot tasonvaihtoineen ja satunnaisine aikatauluineen. Mutta tämä palvelun luonteen muuttuminen koskee kuitenkin vähemmistöä. Joukkoliikenne, myös ratikat, saavat pääkuormansa kerrostalolähiöistä, joita ratikka palvelee suoraan. Aivan samalla periaatteella kuin nykyinen moottoritietä osan matkaa ajava bussilinja.

En ole Zürichissä itse käynyt, mutta olen nähnyt riittävästi hyvin järjestettyjä moderneja raitioteitä, niiden linjastoja ja vaihtopysäkkejä. Muutaman vuoden päästä ei tarvitse lähteä edes ulkomaille niitä katsomaan.  :Smile: 




> Ensiksi väität, ettei Pisara vaikuta Tuusulanväylän ja Lahdenväylän busseihin, ja sitten kun se kyseenalaistetaan, kerrotkin, että omasta mielestäsi niin ei kannata tehdä.


En ymmärrä pointtiasi. Itse kirjoitit, että Hämeentien bussiliikenne Tuusulantieltä ja Lahdentieltä loppuu, jos Pisara tehdään. Jos bussien lopettaminen halutaan tehdä, sen voi tehdä ilman Pisaraakin eli vaikka heti. Käpylästä menee yhtä paljon junia nyt kuin jos olisi Pisara, eikä metrokaan Pisarasta miksikään muutu. Eli ei Pisaran tekeminen muuta näiden bussilinjojen katkaisua tarpeellisemmaksi kuin nytkään. Se, että busseja ei ole jo katkaistu, osoittaa, ettei siinä taida oikein olla järkeä. Mutta Pisaran perustelemiseksi järjettömyyteen näytetään olevan valmiita, mitä 339-DF viestissän jo selosti.

Paitsi että tätä järjettömyyttä ei enää esitetäkään viimeisimmässä Pisaran suunnitelmassa ja vaikutusarviossa, kuten tämän viestin alusta näet.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> En ymmärrä pointtiasi.


Palataan keskusteluun sitten kun ymmärrät.




> Paitsi että tätä järjettömyyttä ei enää esitetäkään viimeisimmässä Pisaran suunnitelmassa ja vaikutusarviossa, kuten tämän viestin alusta näet.


Kyllä esitetään, sivun 49 herkkyystarkasteluissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Palataan keskusteluun sitten kun ymmärrät.


Etkö pysty kertomaan ajatustasi? Vai etkö haluakaan tulla ymmärretyksi?




> Kyllä esitetään, sivun 49 herkkyystarkasteluissa.


Herkkyystarkastelu ei ole se, minkä mukaan suunnitellaan ja mitä esitetään toteutettavaksi.

Jos HSL:ssä suunnitellaan tällä hetkellä muuta kuin minkä mukaan Pisaran rahoituksesta vastuussa oleva LiVi tekee vaikutusarvion, se on toinen juttu. Mutta emme me kaupunkilaiset voi sitä tietää, vaikka HSL:n työntekijät tietäisivätkin. En tietenkään ole ollenkaan yllättynyt, jos kaiken mahdollisen bussiliikenteen poistaminen on agendalla näiden tunneleiden suurten kustannusten vuoksi. Sillä onhan Rihtniemi julkisesti vahvasti varoittanut siitä, ettei HSL:n talous kestä näitä tunneleita. 

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Linjojen teoreettisia optiminopeuksia laskee ihan peruskoulupohjalta. Siihen sitten varmuusvarat ja vähän ekstraa isoista risteyksistä, joihin nollaviive-etuutta ei nykyisillä liikennöintikäytännöillä saa, niin ollaan nykylinjojen osalta hyvin pitkälti samalla pallokentällä kuin tuo mainitsemasi 17,5 km/h. Merkittävästi suurempi nopeutus vaatisi sitten isompia yksiköitä ja harvempaa vuoroväliä, joka mahdollistaisi etuudet myös ruuhkaisimpiin risteyksiin, ehkä myös pysäkkivälin kasvattamista.


Pysäkkivälien perusteella tapahtuva teoreettisten ajoaikojen laskenta ei tosiaan ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Vaihteiden ja kaarteiden aiheuttamien nopeusrajoitusten huomioiminen vaatii lähinnä hyvät lähtötiedot ja runsaasti työtä. Nyt kun tarkemmin asiaa olen miettinyt, niin tuo 17,5 km/h olisi tosiaan koko Helsingin ratikkaverkolle kunnianhimoinen tavoite, muttei missään mielessä noille säteittäisille raitiolinjoille Lasipalatsin ja Hakaniemen pohjoispuolella.

Edit: Lähdeaineistoni mukaan esimerkiksi Baselissa ja Freiburgissa (jotka eivät todellakaan ole mitään Stadtbahn-kaupunkeja) näyttää olevan verkoston keskinopeus tuo 17,5 km/h ja esim. Bremenissä, Dresdenissä, Münchenissä ja Strasbourgissa 19,5 - 21 km/h. Ettei se tuon perusteella mitään utopiaa ole.




> Kyllä minä olen harrastelijaksi suhteellisen hyvin perillä hitauden syistä ja toisaalta raitiovaunun mahdollisuuksista. Todellista naiiviutta sen sijaan osoittaa, että uskoo mahdollisuuksiin. Helsingin raitioteillä on helposti esille kaivettavaa nopeutushistoriaa KANJOsta saakka. Mitään konkreettista ei oikein ole kahdessakymmenessä tapahtunut. Raitiovaunu on hidastunut muun liikenteen mukana, niin se tekee jatkossakin.


Tuollaisen puheen jälkeen en muuten tule suosittelemaan sua minkään yrityksen kehitysjohtajaksi  :Tongue:  Mä olen sekä ehtinyt sen verran viettää aikaa Helsingin kaupunkiorganisaatiossa että keskustella siellä mukana olleiden ja olevien kanssa, että luulen saaneeni kohtuu selkeän kuvan siitä, mistä homma on kiikastanut: Raitioliikenteen kehitystyötä ei ole johtanut oikein kukaan (ainakaan riittävin valtuuksiin), kehitysprojekteista ei ole vaadittu näkyviä tuloksia (tai mustaa valkoisella siitä, ettei homma onnistu) ja tavoitteita ei ole selvitetty koko organisaatiolle niin, että kaikki ovat ymmärtäneet, että miksi tätä tai tätä projektia nyt tehdään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:15 ----------




> Mä ymmärrän kyllä syyn mutta en usko että pelkästään liikennetelematiikalla ja liikennevalojen ohjauksella saataisiin raitiovaunuihin vauhtia. Jos ajatellaan pisara-radan vaihtoehdolksi, pitäisi rakentaa keskustasta poispäin 2 pikalinjaa erilleen katuliikenteestä  jotka kulkevat ihan eri reittiä kuin nykyiset. Tai ainakin linja keskusta-Töölö-Pasila. Itäsuunnassa tilanne on parempi koska siellä on jo metro Sörnäisiin, mutta Töölöön ei ole mitään nopeaa vaihtoehtoa.


Keskustelu olisi helpompaa, jos käyttäisit keskustelussa myös numeroita, etkä pelkästään "en usko sitä enkä tätä"-tyyppisiä heitoja. Ja jos kerta väität ymmärtäneesi noiden luettelemieni syiden merkityksen Helsingin raitioliikenteen nykyiselle hitaudelle, niin miksi et vaadi niiden korjaamista kirjoituksissasi?




> Noita turhia suojateitä pisäisi karsia mutta minkäs teet, syntyy hirveä älämölö. Toisaalta Varova-valotkaan  eivät toimi kuten alunperin oli ajateltu, ne ei takaa raitiovaunuille aina vihreää vaan nekin joutuvat pysähtymään valoihin aika usein ennen pysäkkiä.


Varova-valojen ongelmien syyt ovat tiedossa(ni), mutta ihmettelen joka tapauksessa KSV:n hidastelua noiden kanssa. Yksi syy taitaa olla resurssipula, joka korjaantuisi rahalla.




> Nuo kaikki muut vaihtoehdot paitsi suora juna ovat aivan tyhjänpäiväisiä, sen tiedän itse korsossa aikoinaan asuneena. Se juna saisi tosin tulla lähemmäs keskustaa kuin Ravintola Kaisaniemi. Tilanteissa että on ollut painavia kantamuksia tms olen mennyt bussilla. Ja kaikki jotka tulevat Korsosta keskustaan eivät tule huvittelemaan tai ostoksille, moni tulee kanssa töihin.


Mites sitten kun vaihdat Kurvissa bussista kasin ratikkaan mennäksesi esim. Töölöön tai Urheilutalolle? Millä tavalla tämä on vähemmän hankala, kuin esim. Viikissä tapahtuva laiturin yli vaihto bussista ratikkaan? Tai ylipäänsä matkustaminen yhtään mihinkään vaihdollisella yhteydellä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Etkö pysty kertomaan ajatustasi? Vai etkö haluakaan tulla ymmärretyksi?


Eiköhän muut lukijat ymmärtäneet pointin. Tahdon uskoa, että sinäkin ymmärsit, mutta et vain tahdo myöntää olleesi väärässä ja vänkäät siksi tahallaan.




> Herkkyystarkastelu ei ole se, minkä mukaan suunnitellaan ja mitä esitetään toteutettavaksi.


Lähde?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän muut lukijat ymmärtäneet pointin. Tahdon uskoa, että sinäkin ymmärsit, mutta et vain tahdo myöntää olleesi väärässä ja vänkäät siksi tahallaan.


Missä asiassa olin väärässä?

Lainauksesi koski Tuusulantien bussiliikenteen katkaisemista Käpylään. En ollut enkä ole väärässä siinä, että Käpylän asemalle suunniteltu liityntäbussiasema voidaan tehdä yhtä hyvin nyt kuin jos olisi Pisara, koska Pisara ei muuta Käpylän aseman ohi kulkevaa junaliikennettä. Rautatieasemalle pääsee Käpylän aseman laiturilta nopeammin kuin on bussimatkan kesto Käpylän aseman kohdalta Rautatientorille. Tämä peruste pakkovaihdolle on olemassa jo nyt, Pisaran rakentamista ei siihen tarvita. Jos siis tämä argumentti, juna Käpylästä on nopeampi kuin bussi, olisi oikeasti perustelu Käpylän pakkovaihdolle, se olisi voitu järjestää jo nyt. Mutta sitten tätä järjestelyä ei voitaisi enää käyttää perustelemassa Pisaraa, mikä on hyvä syy sille, että sitä ei tehdä.

Tämä on vastaava asia kuin se, että Pisaraa on perusteltu muillakin asioilla, jotka eivät liity millään tavalla Pisaraan. Mutta nämä asiat niputetaan tehtäväksi Pisaran kanssa, jotta näiden asioiden hyödyt voitaisiin perusteettomasti ja väärin laskea Pisaran hyödyiksi. Tällaisia asioita ovat olleet lähijunien siirtely Helsingissä ratapihan poikki (lopetettu jo) ja ratapihan raidekaavion järkeistys (päätetty jo tehdä erikseen). Kuin myös Pasilaan päättyvä lähijunaliikenne (ei ole ollut koskaan oikeasti suunnitelmissa).

Voihan tietenkin olla, että arvioita tekevät tai teettävät henkilöt ihan oikeasti eivät ymmärrä näitä kytkentöjä, vaan ihan vain sattumalta luulevat isojen tunnelihankkeiden hyödyiksi asioita, jotka eivät oikeasti liity näihin hankkeisiin ja jotka siten voidaan tehdä ilman tunneleitakin. Kehotatko minua uskomaan, että nämä ihmiset ovat näin tyhmiä?




> Lähde?


Liikenneviraston hankearviointiohjeet.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Nythän tämä keskustelu menee mielenkiintoisaksi. Ymmärrän että osa keskustelijoista ovat HSL:ssä tai HKL:llä suunnittelutehtävissä ja mahdollisesti varsin korkeassa asemassa, ja toisaalta on tiedemaailman edustajia joita eivät sido riippuvuudet työnantajaan, mutta mihin muuhun sitoo, en tiedä? Sitten meitä on muutama tavallinen tallaaja joka joutu ihan oikeasti käyttämään joukkoliikennevälineitä, ja sitten on joukkoliikennevälineiden kuljetajia. Ja on peräti yksi oman raitiovaunuyhtiön omistaja :Wink:  Se tiedetään kanssa että Pisara pistettiin jäähylle ainakin 4 vuodeksi mutta sen jälkeen tulevaisuus on auki. 

Näistä keskusteluista pystyy lukemaan rivien välistä että Pisaran lykkääntyminen ja epävarmuus on ollut tappio jollekin alan ammattilaisille ja sitä asiantilaa pyrkii hyödyntämään ne joilla on päämääränä jotain ihan päinvastaista, aiemmin on saanut lukea heidän suunnaltaan vain hyvin kriittisiä tekstiä tunneleihin sijoitetusta joukkoliikenteestä, riippumatta siitä mitä se palvelisi.

Se asia mihin minä haluaisin parannusta on Mannerheimintien /Töölön suunnan joukkoliikenne. Se on pahin pullonkaula tällä hetkellä Helsingin niemen eri pääväylistä. Hakaniemi/Sörnäinen vetää paljon paremmin johtuen siitä että siellä kulkee 2 isoa väylää rinnakkain, joista Sörnäisten Rantatietä pitkin kulkee tämän aamun Hesarin mukaan n 40.0000 autoa/vrk, ja Hämeentiellä vain 14.000. Lännessä  Mannerheimintiellä kulkee 30.000/vrk. Mechelininikadun ja Topeliuksenkadun luvut eivät ole mukana jostain syystä mutta omien arvioni mukaan Mannerheimintien liikenne on nyt tapissaan joka tapauksessa. Helsinki suunitttelee yksityisautoilun kieltämistä Hämeentiellä Sörnäisten ja Hakaniemen välillä, joten silloin ei olisi mitään ongelmaa järjestää sille reitille sujuvaa pintajoukkoliikennettä, ja täytyy myös muistaa että sitä reittiä kulkee myös metro. Eli ihmisillä on ihan oikeasti valinnanvaraa jo nyt. Länsisuunnalal valinnavaraa on vähemmin ja vaihtoehdot huonommat. 

Se että Pisara kulkisi Hakaniemen kuatta ei ole itse Hakaniemeä varten välttämättömyys vaan siiksi että junia ei tarvitisisi kääntää jollain keskikaupungilla olevalla maanalaisella asemalla. Olen jotenkin ymmärtänyt että lähijunan "kääntäminen" on raskaampi ja hitaampi operaatio kuin metrojunan tai raitiovaunun ja se on selittänyt mm sen miksi Helsingin päärautatieasemalla säilytetään lähijunarunkoja kymmenittäin päivän aikana niin että matkustajilla on hankala löytää oma junansa joka on piilossa muiden junien takana.

Tunnelijoukkoliikenteeseen kriittisimmin suhtautuva kirjoittaja on nyt paljastanut korttinsa sen verran että tavoitteena olisi "seudullinen raitiotie" lähijunayhteyksien parantamisen sijaan. Tätä käsitettä pystyn siltä osin ymmärtämään koska siihen sisältyisi esim Jokeri ja muutama muu pidemmän matkan raitiotie esikaupunkialueilla. Näiden tarpeellisuudesta ei ole mitään epäselvää. Kysymys on se että miten seudullinen raitiotie ja Helsingin nykyiset raitiotiet integroitaisiin, vai tapahtuuko integrointia ollenkaan? Nykyinen raitiotieverkko ei pysty nielemään enemmän vaunuja kuin mitä päälinjoja pitkin kulkee, varsinkaan länsisuunnassa. Pysäkit ovat liian lyhyet, pysäkkejä on liikaa ja liikennevaloja ja risteyksiä on likaa ja kadut ovat liian kapeat. Ilmeisesti tavoitteena on jonkinlainen Göteborgin tapainen ratkaisu mutta sellaiseen päästääkseen olisi pitänyt aloittaa jo 1960-luvulla eikä vasta nyt. Tavallisen matkustajan ongelma on se että jos odotetaan että Yleiskaavan mukaan syntyisi parannettu raitiotieverkko. Yleiskaava tähtää 50 vuoden päähän, tavallisella matkustajalla ei ole aikaa odottaa niin kauan, vaan työuransa alussa oleva ostaa auton. Eläkeikää odottava laskee sen varaan että ostaa asunnon maalta, jostain pikkukaupungista tai Espanjasta riippuen lompakkonsa paksuudest ja sanoo piutpaut koko Helsingille.

Pisaralle on myös muita tunnelivaihtoehtoja, joista päällimmäinen on Pasilan-Töölön metro ja se on halvempi toteuttaa kuin Pisara. Se voidaan yhdistää länsimetroon Kampissa, ja  silloin voidaan ajaa täyspitkillä junilla itämetrossa Kamppiin asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä sattumoisin on ristiriidassa Anteron esittämän väitteen kanssa. Toki kyseessä on aika karkea hahmotelma, mutta perusajatus lienee tosiaan selvä. Tämä on kuitenkin virallinen julkaisu, joten viitteenä sillä on tietty painoarvo.


Vaikka olemme Anteron kanssa ystäviä, emme me silti ole kaikesta samaa mieltä. Kun ystävät arvostavat toisiaan, asioista voi olla eri mieltä ilman että se vaikuttaa ystävyyteen.

Minusta Pisara on kahdesta syystä hyvä. 1) Nykyinen junajärjestelmä jättää matkustajat liian kauas keskustasta, Pisara jakelisi paremmin ja kolmelle asemalle. 2) Pisaran avulla saadaan bussiralli pois.

Kakkoskohdasta olen kyllä siinä mielessä samaa mieltä kuin Antero, että osittain tuo on vain tekosyy, samalla tavalla kuin keskustatunneli+kävelykeskusta-kombo. Kyllä toinen voi olla ilman toista, aivan hyvin. Mutta en jaksa turhaan taistella On Sovittua vastaan. Siispä on helpompaa taipua hyväksymään tuo koplaus.

Oletteko huomanneet, mitä tapahtui melkein kaikille 200-sarjan busseille? Ilman vuorovaikutusta, ilman vaikuttavuusarviointia, ilman H/K-laskelmia, ilman oikeastaan yhtään mitään muuta kuin muutamaa riviä paksuun rappariin piilotettua tekstiä. Niin, ne nyt vaan pätkäistiin "tilapäisesti" Meilahteen. Niin helppoa se on. Ja aurinko nousee huomennakin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Missä asiassa olin väärässä?
> 
> Lainauksesi koski Tuusulantien bussiliikenteen katkaisemista Käpylään. En ollut enkä ole väärässä siinä, että Käpylän asemalle suunniteltu liityntäbussiasema voidaan tehdä yhtä hyvin nyt kuin jos olisi Pisara, koska Pisara ei muuta Käpylän aseman ohi kulkevaa junaliikennettä.


Asiat kytkeytyvät toisiinsa sillä tavalla, että kun nyt ne bussit kulkevat Hakaniemen kautta, Pisaran kanssa ne bussit voidaan katkaista Käpylään ilman, että Hakaniemen palvelutaso Tuusulantien suunnalta romahtaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oletteko huomanneet, mitä tapahtui melkein kaikille 200-sarjan busseille? Ilman vuorovaikutusta, ilman vaikuttavuusarviointia, ilman H/K-laskelmia, ilman oikeastaan yhtään mitään muuta kuin muutamaa riviä paksuun rappariin piilotettua tekstiä. Niin, ne nyt vaan pätkäistiin "tilapäisesti" Meilahteen. Niin helppoa se on. Ja aurinko nousee huomennakin.


Bussivuoroja ja linjoja  on helppo ottaa pois kysymättä asukkailta mitään. Ilman että luvataan mitään tilalle. Sitten neuvotaan vain: Vaihda bussia! Tai: Vaihda bussista ratikkaan. Kysymys ei ole siis vaihtamista bussista metroon tai junaan vaan bussista toiseen bussiin. Ihmiset keski-Espoosta ovat kulkeneet 200-sarjan busseilla siksi että niillä pääsisi lähemmäs kohdettaan kantakaupungissa. Keski-Espoostahan pääsee junalla mainiosti keskustaan mutta väärään paikkaan. Nyt ei pääse bussillakaan oikeaan paikkaan, nyt saamme siis kokeilla sitä runkolinjalla matkustamisen ihanuutta. Aina se seuraava bussi tai ratikka ei tule heti, vaan sitä joutuu odottamaan, ja ulkona. Eikä siinä ratikassa tai seuraavassa bussissa aina saa edes istumapaikkaa. Muuten se oma 200-sarjan bussikin on kulkenut puolen tunnin - tunnin vuorovälillä eli käytännössä yhtä usein kuin bussit jostain Nurmijärveltä tai Vihdistä, mutta kun se nyt on aikaisemin mennyt perille asti, niin se on ollut jonkinlainen vaihtoehto. Nyt kun se ei enää mene perille,  on ihan sama kulkeeko junalla päärautatieasemalle asti tai länsiväyläbussilla Kamppiin asti ja sieltä takaisin Töölöön menevällä ratikalla tai bussilla. Matkaan pitää varata tunti odotteluineen joka tapauksessa, yhtä kauan kestää polkupyörällä ajaa sen matkan, n 20 km. Mun mielestäni tämä ei ole kunnollista palvelua. Kannattaisi siis alkaa kaivata HSL:n suunnitteluohjeet esiin ja alkaa vaatia matkalippujen hintoihin alennusta :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Kun keskustelu näköjään meni vaihteeksi keskinopeuksia ja Korsossa asuvien matka-ajoista huolestumiseksi, sanotaan nyt se uudestaan:

Joukkoliikenne on tosiasiallisesti parantunut ja kehittynyt, jos sitä käyttää entistä useampi ihminen. Vaikka ne kaksi uutta matkustajaa saadaan korsolainen hylkäämällä. Korsolainen ei ole sen parempi ihminen kuin Töölöläinenkään, eikä hän ansaitse erityisasemaa liikenteen suunnittelussa. Jos erityisasemaa välttämättä haetaan, niin nimenomaan kaupunkilainen lyhyen matkan matkustaja tuottaa parhaiten.

Eli: jos kokonaismatkustajamäärä nousee vaikka 5% hidastamalla keskustan ympäristön liikennettä niin että se on kaukaa tuleville sietämättömän hidasta, joukkoliikenne on silti kehittynyt ja parempaa kuin ennen.

Jos liikennettä voi nopeuttaa ilman muita vaikutuksia, silloin tietysti kannattaa nopeuttaa. Mutta yleensä kyseessä on vähän vaikeampi yhtälö, jossa nopeuden sijaan matkustajien kokonaismäärät ratkaisevat.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli: jos kokonaismatkustajamäärä nousee vaikka 5% hidastamalla keskustan ympäristön liikennettä niin että se on kaukaa tuleville sietämättömän hidasta, joukkoliikenne on silti kehittynyt ja parempaa kuin ennen.


Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Sen vuoksi pitäisi luopua tuosta H/K-fetissistä. Faktisestihan siitä onkin luovuttu, eihän Länsimetro, Kehärata tai Pisara saa yli ykkösen olevaa H/K:ta millään. Mutta pitäisi päästä eroon siitä, että H/K:ta käytetään perustelemaan, miksi jotakin EI voi/kannata/haluta tehdä.

Muistutetaan vielä, että kun ysiratikka otettiin käyttöön, se oli hitaampi, harvemmin kulkeva ja reitiltään lyhyempi kuin bussi 17, jonka se korvasi. Siitä huolimatta se sai paljon enemmän matkustajia kuin bussilla 17 oli (koko reittinsä varrella) ollut. Eivätkä nämä olleet pois muilta raitiolinjoilta, niin kuin helposti olettaisi. Ihmiset eivät toimi ollenkaan sillä tavalla kuin tietokonemallinnukset olettavat. Vika on joko ihmisissä tai tietokoneessa. Ihmisiä ei saada vaihdettua joten...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun keskustelu näköjään meni vaihteeksi keskinopeuksia ja Korsossa asuvien matka-ajoista huolestumiseksi, sanotaan nyt se uudestaan:
> 
> Joukkoliikenne on tosiasiallisesti parantunut ja kehittynyt, jos sitä käyttää entistä useampi ihminen. Vaikka ne kaksi uutta matkustajaa saadaan korsolainen hylkäämällä. Korsolainen ei ole sen parempi ihminen kuin Töölöläinenkään, eikä hän ansaitse erityisasemaa liikenteen suunnittelussa. Jos erityisasemaa välttämättä haetaan, niin nimenomaan kaupunkilainen lyhyen matkan matkustaja tuottaa parhaiten.
> 
> Eli: jos kokonaismatkustajamäärä nousee vaikka 5% hidastamalla keskustan ympäristön liikennettä niin että se on kaukaa tuleville sietämättömän hidasta, joukkoliikenne on silti kehittynyt ja parempaa kuin ennen.
> 
> Jos liikennettä voi nopeuttaa ilman muita vaikutuksia, silloin tietysti kannattaa nopeuttaa. Mutta yleensä kyseessä on vähän vaikeampi yhtälö, jossa nopeuden sijaan matkustajien kokonaismäärät ratkaisevat.


Mun mielestäni tärkein mittaustaopa on kulkumuoto-osuus joukkoliikenteen ja autojen välillä henkilöklometreissä laskettuna. Korsolaiset maksavat veroissan myös helsinkiläisten matkoja ja toisinpäin koska HSL kuljetta heitä kaikkia.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Mun mielestäni tärkein mittaustaopa on kulkumuoto-osuus joukkoliikenteen ja autojen välillä henkilöklometreissä laskettuna. Korsolaiset maksavat veroissan myös helsinkiläisten matkoja ja toisinpäin koska HSL kuljetta heitä kaikkia.
> 
> t. Rainer


Niin, eli korsolaisella ei ole mitään subjektiivista erityisasemaa töölöläiseen nähden. 

Joukkoliikennettä ei ole mielekästä kehittää autoliikenteen puskurissa. Joukkoliikenne on huono auto. Joukkoliikenteen vahvuus on jossain muualla. Sinne muualle päästään katsomalla joukkoliikenteen kehittymistä, ja kehittämällä joukkoliikennettä huolimatta muun liikenteen kehityksestä.

Autoilun kulkumuoto-osuuteen voi vaikuttaa helpoiten ja mielekkäimmin avaamalla tai sulkemalla kaistakapasiteettia teillä ja kaduilla. Se ei liity joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluun.

----------


## j-lu

> Kun keskustelu näköjään meni vaihteeksi keskinopeuksia ja Korsossa asuvien matka-ajoista huolestumiseksi, sanotaan nyt se uudestaan:
> 
> Joukkoliikenne on tosiasiallisesti parantunut ja kehittynyt, jos sitä käyttää entistä useampi ihminen. Vaikka ne kaksi uutta matkustajaa saadaan korsolainen hylkäämällä. Korsolainen ei ole sen parempi ihminen kuin Töölöläinenkään, eikä hän ansaitse erityisasemaa liikenteen suunnittelussa. Jos erityisasemaa välttämättä haetaan, niin nimenomaan kaupunkilainen lyhyen matkan matkustaja tuottaa parhaiten.
> 
> Eli: jos kokonaismatkustajamäärä nousee vaikka 5% hidastamalla keskustan ympäristön liikennettä niin että se on kaukaa tuleville sietämättömän hidasta, joukkoliikenne on silti kehittynyt ja parempaa kuin ennen.
> 
> Jos liikennettä voi nopeuttaa ilman muita vaikutuksia, silloin tietysti kannattaa nopeuttaa. Mutta yleensä kyseessä on vähän vaikeampi yhtälö, jossa nopeuden sijaan matkustajien kokonaismäärät ratkaisevat.


Kyllä mä kantakaupunkilaisena lähtisin siitä, että joukkoliikenteellä kannattaa yrittää kuljettaa sekä korsolaiset että töölöläiset. Ja että korsolaiset kannattaa mieluummin kuljettaa raiteilla kuin busseilla, koska ne bussit haisee ja meluaa. Mieluummin niitä ei tuossa kadulla katsoisi. Sen voi myös ottaa annettuna, että Korsoon on pitkä matka, eikä se täkäläisillä ks-käytänteillä muutu. Ts. korsolaisille ei saada työpaikkoja lähemmäs Korsoa ja toisaalta korsoja tullaan rakentamaan pitkin peltoja jatkossakin, tämän päivän uutisten mukaan seuraavaksi Malmin lentoaseman maille. 

Vastakkainasettelujen sijaan voisi siis keskittyä miettimään, että miten pk-seudulla saadaan mahdollisimman vähäisin ponnistuksin mahdollisimman suuri määrä ihmisiä käyttämään joukkoliikennettä pidemmillä ja lyhemmillä matkoilla. Siinä voi käyttää mallinnuksia tai mitä hyvänsä. Tälleen maallikkona on vaan vaikea nähdä pidemmille matkoille mitään yhtä tehokasta keinoa kuin yhdistää pitkin lähiötä kulkevat kaupunkiratahaarat kantakaupungin alle lenkiksi. Helsinki vois mennä asiassa itseensä ja maksaa hankkeesta 70 pinnaa, koska se on suurin hyötyjä ja pohjimmiltaan kyse on metrohankkeesta. Valtio vois mennä itseensä ja maksaa loput, koska maataloustukia riittää enemmän jaettavaksi, mitä kovempaa pk-seudulla menee.

Pankista saa lainaa miinuskorolla. Kaikki ennusteet näyttävät, että kaupungistuminen Suomessa kiihtyy ja pk-seudun väkimäärä kasvaa ennätyksellistä vauhtia. Ei pitäisi olla kovin korkeaa kynnystä lyödä lapiota maahan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Missä asiassa olin väärässä?


Siinä, että Tuusulanväylän ja Lahdenväylän bussiliikenne Hakaniemeen ei vähenisi Pisaran myötä. Yrität vain tuputtaa omaa mielipidettäsi asiasta faktan sijasta.




> Liikenneviraston hankearviointiohjeet.


Suosittelen lukemaan Liikenneviraston julkaisun 15/2013, nimeltään Ratahankkeiden arviointiohje. Siellä kappale 6.6 kertoo herkkyystarkasteluista ja se alkaa lauseella "Kannattavuuslaskelmasta pitää tehdä herkkyystarkastelut, jotka antavat tietoa laskelmiin sisältyvistä epävarmuustekijöistä." Koska sivuterminaalit ja bussiliikenteen katkaisu niihin on siis esitetty herkkyystarkasteluna Pisaran hankearvioinnissa, voidaan päätellä, että hankearvioinnissa bussilinjojen katkaisua on pidetty epävarmana, eikä suinkaan ole selvää, että bussilinjoja ei katkaistaisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, eli korsolaisella ei ole mitään subjektiivista erityisasemaa töölöläiseen nähden. 
> 
> Joukkoliikennettä ei ole mielekästä kehittää autoliikenteen puskurissa. Joukkoliikenne on huono auto. Joukkoliikenteen vahvuus on jossain muualla. Sinne muualle päästään katsomalla joukkoliikenteen kehittymistä, ja kehittämällä joukkoliikennettä huolimatta muun liikenteen kehityksestä.
> 
> Autoilun kulkumuoto-osuuteen voi vaikuttaa helpoiten ja mielekkäimmin avaamalla tai sulkemalla kaistakapasiteettia teillä ja kaduilla. Se ei liity joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluun.


Korsolaiselle joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehto, jos on menossa muualle Korsosta, on auto. Töölöläiselle jos haluaa muualle Töölöstä on kävely. Etäisyydet eri asiointikohteiden välillä kantakaupungin sisällä ovat lyhyet ja kävellen pääsee n 2 km etäisyyksiin asti yhtä nopeasti kuin joukkoliikenteellä, odotusaika mukaanlaskien että ei joukoliikennettä oikeastaan siellä tarvittaisi. Silti näkee ihmisiä ratikoissa ja busseissa jotka matkustavat vain yhden tai kahden pysäkkivälin.  Sitä tietenkin on koska kantakaupunki on muodoltaan pitkulainen, on korkeita mäkiä ja muita luonnonesteitä ja halutaan antaa kuva oikeasta kaupungista.

Sitten toinen juttu: Minun ikäluokille ei annettu juuri muita vaihtoehtoja kun piti muuttaa pois kotoa ja hankkia oma kämppä tai kun piti perustaa oma perhe, kuin lähiö. Je me ei olla mitään kalkkiksia vielä, eläkeikään vielä n 10 v. Meidät pelattiin ulos kantakaupungin asuntomarkkinoista jo 1980-luvun asuntojen hirmuhintojen aikana, ja me maksettiin 1990-luvun suurten ikäluokkien aikaansaama lama omasta plakkaristamme että nuoremmilla (siis suurten ikäluokkien lapsilla) olisi hyvä opiskella ilman lainanottoa ja ostaa asuntoja mistä huvittaa. Meidät pakotettiin lähiöihin ja siksi asianmukaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet lähiöistä keskustaan ovat mitä olemme maksaneet verorahoillamme monta kertaa eli emme oikein hyväksy että niitä ryhdytään huonontamaan jollain "maanpäällisillä raitiotierunkolinjoilla" joihin pitää vaihtaa busseista kantakaupungin rajalla. Se on rehellistä että myönnät että sellainen tulee olemaan hidas kaikista yrityksistä huolimatta. Kaikki eivät.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siinä, että Tuusulanväylän ja Lahdenväylän bussiliikenne Hakaniemeen ei vähenisi Pisaran myötä. Yrität vain tuputtaa omaa mielipidettäsi asiasta faktan sijasta.


Se, mitä lukee LiVi:n hankearvioinnissa, ei ole minun mielipiteeni.




> Suosittelen lukemaan Liikenneviraston julkaisun 15/2013, nimeltään Ratahankkeiden arviointiohje. Siellä kappale 6.6 kertoo herkkyystarkasteluista ja se alkaa lauseella "Kannattavuuslaskelmasta pitää tehdä herkkyystarkastelut, jotka antavat tietoa laskelmiin sisältyvistä epävarmuustekijöistä." Koska sivuterminaalit ja bussiliikenteen katkaisu niihin on siis esitetty herkkyystarkasteluna Pisaran hankearvioinnissa, voidaan päätellä, että hankearvioinnissa bussilinjojen katkaisua on pidetty epävarmana, eikä suinkaan ole selvää, että bussilinjoja ei katkaistaisi.


Valitsemaasi tyyliä lainaten, suosittelen ymmärtämään, mitä ohjeesta lainaamasi lause tarkoittaa.

Lisäksi suosittelen lukemaan ja ymmärtämään myös itse herkkyystarkastelun, ainakin tämän tekijän osalta. Sillä silloin myös ymmärtäisit, miksi Pisaran hankesuunnitelmassa ei suunnitella bussimatkustajien pakkovaihtoa. Pisaran ongelmahan on, että se maksaa paljon, mutta sillä on mitättömät hyödyt. Hanke on siksi yritetty suunnitella sellaiseksi, että laskettavissa olevat hyödyt suhteessa hankkeen tavoitteisiin olisivat mahdollisimman suuret.

Hankkeen tavoitteiden kannalta ei ole eduksi, että joukkoliikennejärjestelmän palvelutasoa heikennetään, kun tavoite oli joukkoliikenneyhteyksien kehittäminen. Ja kehittäminen ei tarkoita kehittämistä huonompaan suuntaan. Käytetyillä palvelutason laskentamenetelmillä bussimatkustajien pakkovaihto on ainoa herkkyystarkastelun kohde, joka selkeästi ja huomattavasti heikentää palvelutasoa hakesuunnitelman ratkaisusta.

Minusta tiettyä suoraselkäisyyttä osoittaa, että vaikka katkaistun bussiliikenteen säästöjen ansiosta Pisaran laskennallinen H/K-suhde marginaalisesti paranisi, hankearvioinnin loppupäätelmissä ei pakkovaihtoa kuitenkaan edes mainita, saati että pakkovaihtoa ehdotettaisiin hankkeen harkittavaksi muutokseksi. Sen sijaan korostetaan moneen kertaan joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen ja palvelutason parantamisen tavoitetta, jota hanke katkaisemattomine bussimatkoineen tuottaa. Eli sitä, että Pisara poistaa vaihtoja junalla kantakaupunkiin matkaavilta, ei haluta tärvellä lisäämällä vaihtoja busseissa kantakaupunkiin matkaaville.

Näin siis LiVi:n hankearvioinnissa. Ehkä itse tiedät, ettei sen mukaan HSL:ssä olisi menetelty, jos Pisara olisi tehty. Sillä HSL ei saa rahaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutason laskennallisesta paranemisesta siten, kuin hankearviossa euroja lasketaan. Sen sijaan HSL aivan varmasti vähentää menojaan heikentämällä palvelutasoa lyhentämällä bussilinjoja ja panemalla käyttöön pakkovaihtoja. Joten sellaista HSL:n kannattaa suunnitella.

Ylipäätäänhän HSL elää tilanteessa, jossa sen talous vain pahenee jos joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisääntyy. Tämä johtuu siitä, että suuri osa liikenteestä on bussiliikennettä, jolla ei rakenteellisesti voida tuottaa lipputuloin katettavaa joukkoliikennepalvelua. Toinen suuri osa on ollut metroliikennettä, jolla kulut voisivat alittaa lipputulot, jos matkamäärät olisivat kyllin suuret. Mutta metroa on kehitetty alentamalla kapasiteettia sekä suhteellista kysyntää ja lisäämällä kustannuksia niin, ettei tuottoa voi kerätä metrostakaan. Junaliikenteestä luultavasti voisi kerätä tuottoa, jos sitä ei ostettaisi ylihinnoitellulla monopolisopimuksella. Miljardin Pisaratunnelilla ja sen ylläpitokuluilla voidaan tärviä sekin mahdollisuus, mikä monopolisopimuksen päättämisellä olisi saavutettavissa.

Raitioliikenne on ollut vuosikaudet ainoa tuottava liikennemuoto. YTV/HSL/HKL ovat kuitenkin hyljeksineet sitä puoli vuosisataa metron tähden. Vaikka kehitystä parempaan ei raitioliikenteessä ole tapahtunut, raitioliikenne muuttui laskennallisesti tappiolliseksi vasta HSL-kuvion myötä kirjanpidollisin kikkailuin. Ne ovat kannattavia Helsingin kaupungin taloudelle, koska siten saadaan maksimoiduksi naapurikunnilta saatava kuntaosuus raitioteiden käytöstä.

Mutta sama kikkailu on jo romahduttanut HSL:n talouden metron ja Kehäradan vuoksi. Oikeastihan on niin, että metron rakentaminen Espoossa ja Kehärata Vantaalla ovat ensisijaisesti kaupunkikehityshankkeita, jotka eivät kuulu joukkoliikenteen kustannuksiin. Nyt kuitenkin puolet näistä kustannuksista kierrätetään HSL:n kautta, jotta  Helsingin raitioliikenteen laskennallisen kallistamisen tapaan  Espoo ja Vantaa saavat naapurikunnat maksamaan omia kehitysinvestointejaan.

Eli näin HSL on ajanut itsensä loukkuun, jossa sen etu on heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelua, jotta matkamäärät laskisivat ja jäsenkunnilta kerättävä subventio vähenisi ja poliitikot eivät olisi kiukkuisia. Vaikka samat poliitikot ovat itse asettaneet HSL:lle tavoitteen lisätä joukkoliikennettä. Se vaan ei saisi maksaa mitään. Sieltä loukusta on vain yksi tie poispäin. Mutta sitä tietä ei näköjään edistä HSL, vaan Helsingin yleiskaavasuunnittelu. Siellä on uutta verta, jota menneisyys ei sido aiemmin tehtyihin virheisiin.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Vastakkainasettelujen sijaan voisi siis keskittyä miettimään, että miten pk-seudulla saadaan mahdollisimman vähäisin ponnistuksin mahdollisimman suuri määrä ihmisiä käyttämään joukkoliikennettä pidemmillä ja lyhemmillä matkoilla.


Nimenomaan: se keskeinen kysymys joukkoliikenteen parantamisessa on, miten se paranee helpoiten. Helpot ja halvat ratkaisut ovat aina kompromisseja, joissa otetaan pois vähemmän tärkeitä juttuja ja keskitytään tärkeämpiin. Eli vain vähän kärjistetysti siihen, että kuinka paljon huonoista (pitkistä) joukkoliikennematkoista kaukaa kehdataan tinkiä, jotta hyvissä (lyhyissä) joukkoliikennematkoissa saadaan kovaa kasvua aikaan.




> Minun ikäluokille ei annettu juuri muita vaihtoehtoja kun piti muuttaa pois kotoa ja hankkia oma kämppä tai kun piti perustaa oma perhe, kuin lähiö.


Eli subjektiivinen oikeus sujuviin matkoihin kaukaa kyllä löytyy. Asia loppuunkäsitelty.

----------


## Max

> Ts. korsolaisille ei saada työpaikkoja lähemmäs Korsoa.


Ikävä rikkoa stereotyyppiasi mutta Vantaalla on tosiasiassa enemmän työpaikkoja kuin työllisiä asukkaita. Vantaalaisia toki käy Helsingissä töissä mutta toiskuntalaisia käy Vantaalla töissä vielä enemmän.

----------


## j-lu

> Ikävä rikkoa stereotyyppiasi mutta Vantaalla on tosiasiassa enemmän työpaikkoja kuin työllisiä asukkaita. Vantaalaisia toki käy Helsingissä töissä mutta toiskuntalaisia käy Vantaalla töissä vielä enemmän.


Ja silti korsolaisia tulee joka aamu iso joukko kantakaupunkiin töihin. Eikö ole ihmeellistä?

Sulla meni useampikin asia ohi, mutta aloitetaan siitä, että korso on ollut tässä keskustelussa viimeiset hyvin monta viestiä metonymia lähiössä asuvalle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:27 ----------




> Nimenomaan: se keskeinen kysymys joukkoliikenteen parantamisessa on, miten se paranee helpoiten. Helpot ja halvat ratkaisut ovat aina kompromisseja, joissa otetaan pois vähemmän tärkeitä juttuja ja keskitytään tärkeämpiin. Eli vain vähän kärjistetysti siihen, että kuinka paljon huonoista (pitkistä) joukkoliikennematkoista kaukaa kehdataan tinkiä, jotta hyvissä (lyhyissä) joukkoliikennematkoissa saadaan kovaa kasvua aikaan.


Sitä mä vaan, ettei pidä fiksautua halpoihin ratkaisuihin. Isot ratkaisut eivät ole mitenkään automaattisesti huonoja, vaikka varsinkin palstan ratikkasiipi pitää niitä ruttona. Ne voivat olla kannattavia ihan yhtä lailla kuin syväuraiset ristikot. Tarvittavat pääomat vaan ovat isompia.

Optimoinnilla on rajansa. Jossain vaiheessa tarvitaan järeämpää rautaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sitä mä vaan, ettei pidä fiksautua halpoihin ratkaisuihin. Isot ratkaisut eivät ole mitenkään automaattisesti huonoja, vaikka varsinkin palstan ratikkasiipi pitää niitä ruttona. Ne voivat olla kannattavia ihan yhtä lailla kuin syväuraiset ristikot. Tarvittavat pääomat vaan ovat isompia.
> 
> Optimoinnilla on rajansa. Jossain vaiheessa tarvitaan järeämpää rautaa.


On kyllä varmaan ensimmäinen kerta kun syytetään että Helsingissä olisi aliraskaita liikenneratkaisuja tarpeeseen nähden... Päinvastoin: vuosikymmenet on tehty yliraskasta infraa. Ja kun se on niin kallista tehdä, sitä on voitu tehdä tarpeeseen nähden aivan liian vähän. (Tiepuolelta tulee esimerkkeinä mieleen vaikkapa Kehä I:n ja Turunväylän liittymä, Leppävaaran Mestarintunneli ja käsittämätön moottoritietason liittymä Kehä III:lta Lentoasemantielle. Joukkoliikenteen esimerkkejä tuskin kannattaa edes listata, kun ovat niin ilmeisiä.)

Kyllä se niin on että pienet hankkeet ovat yleensä järkevämpiä, varsinkin jos hyötylaskelmissa on epävarmuustekijöitä. Riskit ovat pienemmät ja useimmiten edullinen ratkaisu riittää tarpeeksi pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Ja niitä on tietenkin varaa tehdä enemmän ja ratkaista useampia ongelmia lyhyellä aikavälillä.

----------


## hylje

> Sitä mä vaan, ettei pidä fiksautua halpoihin ratkaisuihin. Isot ratkaisut eivät ole mitenkään automaattisesti huonoja, vaikka varsinkin palstan ratikkasiipi pitää niitä ruttona. Ne voivat olla kannattavia ihan yhtä lailla kuin syväuraiset ristikot. Tarvittavat pääomat vaan ovat isompia.
> 
> Optimoinnilla on rajansa. Jossain vaiheessa tarvitaan järeämpää rautaa.


Kyllä halvoissakin ratkaisuissa rautaa kerääntyy isot kasat ajan myötä. Erona isoihin ratkaisuihin on se, että rauta saadaan käyttöön nopeammin jolloin se tuottaa hyötyä myöskin nopeammin, ja se rauta levitetään laajemmalle alueelle pienemmissä yksiköissä.

Isoille ratkaisuille on aikansa, mutta ensin on järkevää käyttää pienet ratkaisut tappiinsa. Pahempaa kuin kituuttelu alimitoitetuissa liikennevälineissä ison ratkaisun puuttuessa on se, että iso ratkaisu tehdään sinne missä sitä ei voida täysin hyödyntää jolloin ylimitoitus vie rahaa kehittämiseltä. Jokainen pieni parannus pintaliikenteeseen parantaa tulevien isojen ratkaisujen perusteita, mutta toisin päin se ei toimi. 

Minusta on myös hyvin tarkoituksenmukaista tehdä hidas ja tehokas pintaliikenne ensin, jolloin tulevat isot ja raskaat ratkaisut voidaan tehdä rohkeasti todella nopeiksi, harvoin pysähtyviksi ja tasaisesti kuormittuviksi. Ison ratkaisun isolle kuormalle sopimattomat, hiljaiset välipysäkit ja häntähaarat voidaan jättää rakentamatta sillä olemassaoleva pintapalvelu palvelee ne jo.

----------


## Melamies

> On kyllä varmaan ensimmäinen kerta kun syytetään että Helsingissä olisi aliraskaita liikenneratkaisuja tarpeeseen nähden... Päinvastoin: vuosikymmenet on tehty yliraskasta infraa. Ja kun se on niin kallista tehdä, sitä on voitu tehdä tarpeeseen nähden aivan liian vähän. (Tiepuolelta tulee esimerkkeinä mieleen vaikkapa Kehä I:n ja Turunväylän liittymä, Leppävaaran Mestarintunneli ja käsittämätön moottoritietason liittymä Kehä III:lta Lentoasemantielle. Joukkoliikenteen esimerkkejä tuskin kannattaa edes listata, kun ovat niin ilmeisiä.).



Mainitsemasi tiet eivät ole Helsingissä, mutta jos sovitaan, että Tampereelta katsoen ovat, niin vastaavasti Helsingistä katsoen Lakalaiva ja kolmostie Ylöjärvelle ovat ihan yhtä yliraskaita.

Työmatkayksityisautoilulle ei ainakaan Helsingissä mitkään tiet riitä, vaan jokaisen kesälomakauden jälkeen ruuhkat palaavaat entistä pahempina. En ole koskaan kannattanut tietulleja tai
muita yksityisautoilun rajoituksia, koska olen ajatellut, että toimiva yhteiskunta ja talouselämä tarvitsevat vapaan autoilun ja sen vaatimat väylät. Tänä syksynä saatan vaihtaa näkemystäni.

Aikaisemmin pidin myös Pisaraa pelkästään järkevänä hankkeena, mutta nyt peukutan niiden rahojen käyttöä pikaratikkaverkostoon ja bussikatuihin, jos molempia ei voida saada.

On OK muuttaa mieltään, sanottiin joskun erään huonekalukaupan mainoksessa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Se, mitä lukee LiVi:n hankearvioinnissa, ei ole minun mielipiteeni.


Tulkintasi siitä on oma mielipiteesi. Olen kuitenkin huomannut, että olet järkkymätön mielipiteissäsi, joten en jatka juupas-eipäs -väittelyä asiasta. Katsotaan sitten joskus Pisaran valmistuttua, miten kävi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulkintasi siitä on oma mielipiteesi.


Lainaus ei ole tulkinta eikä mielipide.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tuota noin. Yleisellä tasolla on kai kuitenkin niin, että kun tehdään hankearviointi taikka tarpeellisuusselvitys, niin tehdään perusselvitys H/K-lukuineen ja mahdollisesti voidaan tehdä lisäksi näitä herkkyystarkasteluita lähinnä osoittamaan sitä, kuinka paljon se H/K heittelee, jos parametrit muuttuvat. Niinpä perustilanne on se lähtöoletus ja herkkyystarkastelut ovat ikään kuin poikkeuksia siitä, esimerkiksi miten kannattavuus muuttuu jos bussiliikenteen kustannukset nousevatkin nopeammin kuin mikä yleinen kehitystaso on. Näin ollen tuo perusvaihtoehto on se, josta kannattaa keskustella. Herkkyystarkastelut ovat lisätietoa antavia erikoistapauksia. Ne eivät ole oletusasetus siitä, mitä aiotaan tehdä.

Nyt sitten on käynyt niin, että valtio, eli Liikennevirasto, on tehnyt Pisarasta hankearvoinnin. Mukana on ollut pari henkeä Helsingin kaupungilta ja pari HSL:stä, mutta duuni on valtion. Tämä ei ole edes konsulttityö, kuten asian laita yleensä Helsingissä ja HSL:ssä on, vaan virasto on tehnyt ihan itse.

Hankearvioinnissa on lähdetty siitä, että perustilanne Pisaran rakentamisessa on se, että suorat bussilinjat jatkavat. Sitä minä en tiedä, onko valtio tässä kysellyt ja ottanut huomioon Helsingin taikka HSL:n kannan asiaan, mutta näin valtio on joka tapauksessa päätynyt arvioimaan. Erikseen on sitten herkkyystarkastelussa laskettu sellainen poikkeustilanne, jossa bussilinjoja päätetään niille rakennettaviin terminaaleihin Huopalahteen ja Käpylään.

Valtio siis olettaa, että suorat bussit jatkavat myös Pisaran jälkeen, vaikka se samalla toteaa, että ne suorat bussit on mahdollista katkaistakin kauemmas.

Nyt sitten Antero vetoaa tähän ja sanoo, että Pisara ei poista busseja.

Kuukanko vetoaa samaan ja sanoo, että kyllä poistaa, koska sellainen herkkyystarkastelu on tehty.

Minusta molemmat ovat väärässä.

Valtio ei voi päättää HSL-alueen bussiliikenteestä mitään. Se voi tehdä hankearvioinnin ja laskeskella sinne kaikenlaisia olettamuksia, mutta valtion tekemät olettamukset eivät sido HSL:ää liikenteen tilaajana millään tavalla, eivätkä edes Helsingin kaupunkia liikenteen (pääasiallisena) maksajana.

Antero on väärässä siinä, että suorat keskustabussit jäävät. Sitä emme voi tietää, koska valtio ei voi sellaista määrätä, vaikka onkin niin hankearvioinnissa ajatellut.

Kuukanko on väärässä siinä, että suorat keskustabussit katoavat. Sitä emme voi tietää, koska asiasta ei ole mitään päätöstä eikä edes valtio sellaisesta olettamuksesta lähde hankearvioinnissaan. Kuukankolla voi olla HSL:n sisäistä tietoa siitä, että kuntayhtymän tarkoituksena on lopettaa suorat bussit, mutta jos tällaista sisäistä tietoa alustavista kaavailuista on, se ei käy hankearvioinnista ilmi. Tällainen sisäinen tieto ei myöskään ole vielä missään päätetty, sillä HSL:n päätökset tehdään sen hallituksessa eikä hallitus ole tällaista päätöstä tehnyt.

Noin henkilökohtaisesti pidän koko lailla itsestäänselvyytenä sitä, että jos Pisara tehdään, se poistaa ison osan keskustaan asti ajavista busseista. Mutta tähän Liikenneviraston hankearviointiin ei voi viitata siinä asiassa, ei suuntaan eikä toiseen. Korkeintaan voi ihmetellä, miksi valtio on toiminut niin kuin on toiminut. Järkevintä olisi kai ollut kysyä siltä, joka asiasta päättää. Antaa HSL:lle tehtäväksi, että hei kertokaahan meille, mitä aiotte tehdä pintaliikenteelle jos pisara tulee, kuinka suuren investoinnin se vaatii ja kuinka suuren muutoksen se aiheuttaa liikennöintikuluissa niin me sitten panemme sen arviointiimme mukaan. Miksi näin ei tehty, sitä en tiedä. Ei ole eka kerta, kun virastot eivät keskustele keskenään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tällainen sisäinen tieto ei myöskään ole vielä missään päätetty, sillä HSL:n päätökset tehdään sen hallituksessa eikä hallitus ole tällaista päätöstä tehnyt.


Ja ne päätökset tehdään lopullisesti vasta sitten, kun Pisaran käyttöönotto alkaa olla lähellä eli todennäköisesti joskus ensi vuosikymmenellä. HSL:n hallitus on kuitenkin kehottanut jatkamaan suunnittelua siltä pohjalta, että bussilinjat katkaistaisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> HSL:n hallitus on kuitenkin kehottanut jatkamaan suunnittelua siltä pohjalta, että bussilinjat katkaistaisiin.


Tuota taustaa vasten on entistä kummallisempaa, ettei LiVi ole perusvaihtoehdossa huomioinut tätä. Mikä siihen mahtaa olla syynä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä ei ole edes konsulttityö, kuten asian laita yleensä Helsingissä ja HSL:ssä on, vaan virasto on tehnyt ihan itse.


Korjauksena tähän: heti hankearvioinnin esipuheessa kerrotaan: "_Raportin ovat kirjoittaneet Kari Hillo ja Jyrki Rinta-Piirto Strafica Oy:stä._"

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuota taustaa vasten on entistä kummallisempaa, ettei LiVi ole perusvaihtoehdossa huomioinut tätä. Mikä siihen mahtaa olla syynä?


Syynä on se, että asiat menevät eteenpäin ja suunnitelmat muuttuvat. HSL:n hallituksen lausuntopäätös on vuodelta 2012. Silloin oli voimassa valheellisesti kannattavaksi väännetty edellinen Pisara-suunnitelma, ja HSL:n lausunto koskee sen perusteella tehtyä pintaliikennesuunnitelmaa.

LiVi:n hankearviointi Pisaran ratasuunnitelmavaiheessa on vuodelta 2014. Se edustaa myös HSL:n tuoreempaa kantaa, kuin Arttu Kuukankorven valmistelma bussilinjojen katkaisua puoltava lausunto kahta vuotta aikaisemmin. Lausuntoa valmistellut Kuukankorpi saattaa olla edelleen oman lausuntonsa kannalla, mutta HSL:ää kaksi vuotta myöhemmin edustaneet Johanna Vilkuna ja Jonne Virtanen ovat hyväksyneet ne valinnat, joiden mukaan tuorein hankearviointi on tehty. Eli mennyt on mennyyttä, nyt HSL on toisella kannalla kuin Kuukankorven lausunto vuodelta 2012.

Olet aivan oikeassa siinä, että ei vuoden 2014 hankearviointi ole toteutuspäätös, eikä bussiliikennettä ole mikään pakko järjesteää sen mukaan kuin hankearvio on tehty, jos Pisara joskus rakennettaisiin. Mutta kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, hankearvio noudattaa johdonmukaisesti raportin alussa lueteltuja Pisaralle asetettuja tavoitteita, toisin kuin Kuukankorven lausuntoteksti menneisyydestä. Ja hankearvio on joka tapauksessa toistaiseksi viimeinen sana asiassa. En tee väärin, jos lainaan siinä sanottua, toisin kuin Kuukanko, joka valitsee menneisyydestä itselleen mieleisen ratkaisun jonka perusteella minua moittii.

Kuukankolla on Arttu Kuukankorven mielipide, minulla ei ole asiasta mielipidettä. Kirjoitin Hämeentietä käsittelevän viestini vain viimeisimmän viranomaisten julkaiseman tiedon perusteella.

Antero

PS: Saivartelun välttämiseksi totean, että HSL:n linkistä jokainen näkee, että lausunnon valmistelija on Arttu Kuukankorpi. Valmistelija on virkamies, joka vastaa valmistelemansa asian asiasisällöstä, joten julkisesti lausunnon sisältö kuvaa valmistelijan kantaa asiassa. Minua on arvostellut tässä keskusteluketjussa JLF:n käyttäjä nimellä Kuukanko. Rekisteröityneet käyttäjät tietävät käyttäjänimien henkilöllisyyden, mutta foorumikulttuurin mukaan todellisella henkilöllisyydellä ei puhutella viesteissä. Kuukanko on oman kantansa tuonut esille, Arttu Kuukankorven kanta käy ilmi linkatusta HSL:n dokumentista, joten sen perusteella Kuukankon henkilöllisyyttä paljastamatta olen voinut kirjoitta ylle: Kuukankolla on Arttu Kuukankorven mielipide. Itse esiinnyn omalla nimelläni, eikä minulla ole tarvetta piilotella sanomisiani, ja kykenen olemaan niistä vastuussa.

----------


## Compact

HKL:n Liikennöintiyksikön johtoon on valittu edellämainittu Arttu Kuukankorpi. Hän johtaa siis ensi vuoden alusta alkaen Helsingin raitiotie- ja metroliikennettä. Tosi mielenkiintoista. Onnittelut!
http://www.hel.fi/www/uutiset/fi/hkl...+johtajia?pd=v

----------


## petteri

> HKL:n Liikennöintiyksikön johtoon on valittu edellämainittu Arttu Kuukankorpi. Hän johtaa siis ensi vuoden alusta alkaen Helsingin raitiotie- ja metroliikennettä. Tosi mielenkiintoista. Onnittelut!
> http://www.hel.fi/www/uutiset/fi/hkl...+johtajia?pd=v


Onneksi olkoon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Minullekaan ei ole jäänyt epäselväksi kuka nimim. Kuukanko on. Se että miksi hän ja myös nimim -late vastaavat vähän niukkasanaisesti johtuu salassapitovelvollisuudesta. Heillä on toki tietoa mitä millekin projektille tapahtuu mutta eivät voi viitata muihin kuin julkisessa jakelussa oleviin dokkareihin ja jos jonkun dokkarin viimeinen julkinen versio on pari vuotta vanha niin sitten täytyy vain olettaa että projekti elää viimeisimpien tietojen mukaan.

Joka tapauksessa uskon että Arttu Kuukankorvella on mainiot edellytykset uusien tehtävien suorittamiseen 1.1.2016 alkaen, eli onnea nimitykselle!

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Helsingin seudulla on jo 2-tasoinen joukkoliikenneverkko. Siihen voi sanoa kuuluvan junaliikenteen, metron ja moottoriteiden bussilinjat. Pisaran kohdalla kysymys on siitä, tarvitaanko kantakaupungin alle toinen 2-tason väylä.


Toisen tason verkko on kuitenkin epäyhtenäinen, koska junien ja metron välinen vaihto toimii huonosti. Lisäksi junajärjestelmän jakelu on heikko. Itse viittaat siihen, etteivät kaikki ole matkalla Kaivokadulle, mutta sivuutat paljon matkoja, jotka ulottuvat kauemmaksi. 




> Käytännössä on nyt ajettu tilanne siihen, että ainoa järkevä 2-tason yhteys Töölön suunnalla on Mannerheimintien raitiotieradan modernisointi ja paikallisia yhteyksiä hieman hitaampana palveleva rinnakkainen rata, kuten Topeliuksenkatu. [...] Silloin voidaan oikeasti parantaa palvelutasoa, eikä vain pakottaa matkustajia vaihtamaan jossain keinotekoisessa moottoritien loppupään runkolinjaterminaalissa.


Tämä konsepti saattaisi olla mahdollinen. Minusta tosin kantakaupungissa tarvitaan jatkuvan kaupunkirakenteen pysäkkivälin linjat sekä Mannerheimintielle että Topeliuksenkadulle. Jos Mannerheimintie varattaisiin vain nopeille yhteyksille, heikennettäisiin kohtuuttomasti sisemmän joukkoliikennekaupungin sisäistä liikkumista.

Lisäksi asiaan liittyy tiettyjä käytännön hankaluuksia. Mannerheimintiellä ei kaikin paikoin ole saatu raitiovaunukaistaa edes 6,0 metrin levyiseksi, vaikka on yritetty. Joko ajokaistojen mitoitusperiaatteita on muutettava tai on poistettava toiset kaistat, joita käyttävät mm. kaukobussit. Periaatteellisesti olisi varsin iso muutos häätää kaukobussit keskustasta. Muutos sattaisi kyllä olla perusteltu.




> Lisäksi arvelen, että Pasilaan ja Kaivokadulle menijät matkustaisivat mieluummin lyhyen liityntäbussimatkan junalle lähellä lähtöpaikkaansa ja sitten nopeasti junalla, koska silloin vaihdossa on jotain mieltä. Ja luultavasti nämä ihmiset tekevät näin jo nyt. Esimerkiksi vaikka vaihtamalla bussista junaan jo Leppävaarassa tai pääradan suunnalla Tikkurilassa.


Kaupunkiratojen jakelu kantakaupungissa sekä metrovaihdon laatu vaikuttavat myös näiden kauempana tapahtuvien vaihtojen houkuttelevuuteen. Tämä on yksi keskeinen syy sille, että kantakaupunkiin tulevan bussiliikenteen katkaiseminen nyt ja Pisaran kanssa eivät ole sama asia. 




> Vaihtaminen perustason ja toisen tason joukkoliikennejärjestelmien välillä on nykyisin ylivoimaisesti helpointa seudullisessa bussiliikenteessä. Niissäkin vaihto tapahtuu moottoriteiden päässä, kuten Länsiväylän suunnassa Ruoholahdessa ja Tuusulantien suunnassa Käpylässä. Matkustajan ei vaan tarvitse nousta bussista ja mennä kävelyn ja rullaportaiden kautta odottamaan laiturille junan lähtöä, vaan sama 2-tason bussi muuttuu perustason katubussiksi.


Jos kaupunkibulevardit toteutetaan ja kantakaupunki kasvaa, perustason osuudesta tulee yhä pidempi. Siis matka-ajat pitenevät nykyisestä. Pitää aina muistaa, ettei vertailua tehdä nykyhetkeen, vaan vaihtoehtoisten tulevaisuuksien kesken. Lisäksi linjasto ei ole aivan niin yksinkertainen kuin esität. Kauempaa tulevat bussilinjat tyypillisesti pysähtelevät vähemmän kantakaupungin lähellä, jossa matkustajat ohjautuvat lyhyemmille linjoille. Tästä syystä samoilla kaistoilla ja samoilla pysäkeillä on itse asiassa keskenään eri nopeuksisia linjoja. Raitiovaunujärjestelmässä tätä on hankalaa toteuttaa käytännössä.

Toki tavoite Pisarankin kanssa on se, että vahvimpia käytäviä palvellaan suoraan keskustasta lähtevillä raitiolinjoilla. Vaihtaminen ei silloin ole pakollista. 




> Toisessa päässä ratikka ei jakaudu omakotialueiden 30 minuutin vuorovälin nykyisille bussilinjoille. Siellä joudutaan liityntäpalveluun, mutta palvelutsoa voidaan parantaa järjestämällä linjasto siten, että vuorovälit tihenevät.


Oletuksesi nykyisestä bussien palvelutasosta saattaa olla virheellinen. Ruuhka-aikaan todella monella bussilinjalla on tiheä vuoroväli. Siis niin monella, ettei raitiovaunupalvelu pystyne kattamaan läheskään kaikkia vilkkaitakaan suuntia. 




> En ole Zürichissä itse käynyt, mutta olen nähnyt riittävästi hyvin järjestettyjä moderneja raitioteitä, niiden linjastoja ja vaihtopysäkkejä. Muutaman vuoden päästä ei tarvitse lähteä edes ulkomaille niitä katsomaan.


Tampereella on työn alla hieno raitiotie, joka sopii kyseiseen kaupunkiin hyvin. Tampere vain sattuu olemaan olennaisesti pienempi kaupunki kuin pääkaupunkiseutu. Jo pienten miljoonakaupunkien sarjassa ollaan harvoin pelkän pintaliikenteen varassa, jos joukkoliikenteellä on oikeasti merkittävä rooli. Itse asiassa en ole oikein löytänyt esimerkkejä etsimälläkään. Ei toki Helsingissäkään olla. Kyse on lähinnä siitä, missä kohtaa toisen tason järjestelmän katsotaan olevan riittävän laaja (kulloiseenkin kehitysvaiheeseen nähden).




> Jos bussien lopettaminen halutaan tehdä, sen voi tehdä ilman Pisaraakin eli vaikka heti. Käpylästä menee yhtä paljon junia nyt kuin jos olisi Pisara, eikä metrokaan Pisarasta miksikään muutu.


Yllä pyrin osoittamaan, ettei näin ole. Linjasto on rakenteellisesti erilainen Pisaran kanssa kuin ilman. Osa vaihdoista muuttuu mielekkäämmiksi jo matkojen lähtöpäässä, koska juna vie suoraan lähelle määränpäätä tai hyvällä metrovaihdolla voi jatkaa vaikkapa Ruoholahteen tai Kalasatamaan. Jälkimmäiset ovat toki kahden vaihdon matkoja, mutta nykyisellääkin vähintään yhden vaihdon matkoja.

Joiltakin osin kyse on silti siitä, että kaupungin kasvaessa on yhä vaikeampaa ottaa bussit keskustaan asti. Aivan samalla tavalla kuin autot käyvät jossakin kohtaa liian pieniksi, myös bussit käyvät liian pieniksi. Tältä osin linjat saatetaan joutua katkaisemaan ilmankin Pisaraa. Silloin palvelutaso kärsii selvästi enemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisen tason verkko on kuitenkin epäyhtenäinen, koska junien ja metron välinen vaihto toimii huonosti. Lisäksi junajärjestelmän jakelu on heikko. Itse viittaat siihen, etteivät kaikki ole matkalla Kaivokadulle, mutta sivuutat paljon matkoja, jotka ulottuvat kauemmaksi.


En kiistä esittämiäsi periaatteita, mutta kun Helsingin tapauksessa käytäntö on muuta kuin periaatteet, koska käytännön ratkaisut ovat täällä sellaiset kuin ovat.

Periaatteet eivät täällä toimi siksi, että perustason palvelun ja toisen tason palvelun ratkaisun välillä on liian suuri ero. Sekä HKL:n metro että VR:n junakalusto ovat liian suuria ja massiivisia maankäytön tehokkuuteen ja tehokkaimman maankäytön alueen laajuuteen nähden. Toisen tason järjestemät ovat yleensä metroja, joiden kaluston leveys on 2,65, laituripituudet 100 metrin luokassa ja kaarresäteet ja nousukulmat enemmän kuin kaksi kertaa paremmin kaupunkirakenteeseen sopivia kuin Helsingin metrolla ja junilla. Nämä järjestelmät siis toimivat erinomaisesti kaupunkiseuduilla, joissa korttelikaupungissa asuu miljoonia ihmisiä, meillä noin 250.000.

Pisara täyttää kuvaamaasi periaatetta, mutta kuitenkaan sillä ei ole kuin marginaalinen merkitys liikennejärjestelmessä. Paitsi kustannuksiltaan, joilla se romuttaa joukkoliikenteen oikean kehittämisen.

Syy on yksinkertainen. Jos Pisara olisi teknisesti kevyempi järjestelmä, siis kuten miljoonakaupunkinen tavanomaiset metrot, se voitaisiin sijoittaa tunneliratkaisunakin Kantakaupungin rakenteen mukaan mielekkäästi. Eli asemat voitaisiin sijoittaa sen mukaan, missä niille on käyttöä, ei sen mukaan, mihin ne osuvat kaarresäteiden ja nousukulmien määrääminä. Vältettäisiin minuuttien kävelymatkat ja tasonvaihtoajat syvältä maan uumenista, missä ei enää ole mitään jäykän putken tiellä. Ja vältettäisiin myös liityntäliikenne maan päällä, kun asemia olisi suunnilleen kävelyetäisyyden välein, kuten on miljoonakaupunkien metroissa.

Mitoituksensa vuoksi sen enempää Pisara kuin metrokaan eivät ratkaise niitä asioita, joita niillä väitetään ratkaistavan. Omassa viestissäsikin sanot toisaalla, että tarvitaan sekä Mannerheimintien että Topeliuksenkadun ratikkaradat. Mutta Pisaran kanssa yksi ainoa asema riittää samalla suunnalla, jossa siis saisi olla kaksi rinnakkaista ratikkarataa? Olet mielestäni oikeassa ratikkaratojen kanssa, mutta Pisara ja sen yksi asema ovat turhat. Pieni porukka pääsee hyötymään yksittäisestä asemasta, mutta oikeasti liikennejärjestelmän palvelukyky muodostuu pintaliikenteestä. Ja sitä Pisara ei vähennä, koska Pisarasta huolimatta ihmisten pitää edelleen päästä sinne, minne he nytkin menevät, ja minne ei Pisara-asemilta tulla koskaan kävelemään.

Helsingin seutu on rakenteeltaan sellainen, että kärjistäen voisi sanoa, että täällä ei tarvita teknisesti erilaista toisen tason joukkoliikennejärjestelmää lainkaan. Nyt se muodostuu pääasiassa siitä, että bussit voivat ajaa sekä pienimpiä asuntokatuja ja lähiöiden teitä että moottoriteitä. Raitiovaunut ulottuvat nykyään saumattomasti täsmälleen samaan kuin miljoonakaupunkien metrot. Isompaa ei Helsingin seudun maankäytön tehokkuudella tarvita, joten raitiotiejärjestelmä kykenee hoitamaan täysin toisen tason joukkoliikennetarpeet tarvitsematta perustaa erikseen metroa.

Se, että täällä on 1960-luvulla tehty virhe perustaa toinen teknisesti yliraskas järjestelmä eli metro, ei ole syy jatkaa ja laajentaa tehtyä virhettä. Nythän sitä virhettä on yritetty korjata leikkaamalla kapasiteetista kolmannes pois. Mutta ymmärtämättä, että ei se korjaa virhettä, joka on kaiken muun kuin laituripituuden väärä mitoittaminen. Sanottuna toisella tavoin, junapituus joustaa kaikissa miljoonakaupunkien metrojärjestelmissä jopa ylittämäään HKL:n metron kapasiteetin, mutta kaarresäde, nousukulma ja vaununleveys eivät valitettavasti jousta tekemään metrosta seudulle sopivaa teknistä ratkaisua.

Pisara on ihan kiva laajennus paikallisjunaliikenteelle. Mutta ei siitä ole mitään sellaista hyötyä, jota ei voisi muilla keinoin saavuttaa ja jopa kokonaisuuden kannalta paremmin. Konkreettisesti, miljardilla saadaan monin verroin enemmän hyötyä muille joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille kuin niille paikallisjunien matkustajille, jotka matkustavat Pasilan eteläpuolelle. Ja niitä muita on paljon paljon enemmän.

Antero

PS: Sinänsä huvittavaa, että vuonna 1990 herra nimeltä Richard Stanger esitti, että tulevaisuuden kehittämismahdollisuuksien kannalta kannattaisi vaihtaa metron koko kalusto tuon ajan käsityksen mukaiseen pikaraitiotiekalustoon, jota Stanger liikennöi kotikaupungissaan Los Angelesissa. Tämä siis silloin, kun harkittiin, tehdäänkö Raidejokeri vai Vuosaaren metrohaara uusine junineen. Tällainen puhe oli aivan pöyristyttävää, vaikka operaatio olisi ollut halvempaa, kuin raskasmetrohaara junieen Vuosaareen. Viime syksynä esitettiin aivan vakavissaan, että metroon voidaan ostaa kokonaan uudet junat ja hävittää vanhat ennenaikaisesti. Tällä kerralla junien uusinalla ei olisi säästetty yhtään mitään, vaan kyse oli siitä, miten paljon enemmän automatisointi sillä tavalla maksaa. Siitä ei tietenkään ollut puhetta, että järjestelmän tekniikkaa olisi kehitetty sekä edullisemmaksi että paremmin seudulle sopivaksi. Luontevaa siinä mielessä, että automatisointi on kehityssuuntana päinvastainen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Periaatteet eivät täällä toimi siksi, että perustason palvelun ja toisen tason palvelun ratkaisun välillä on liian suuri ero. Sekä HKL:n metro että VR:n junakalusto ovat liian suuria ja massiivisia maankäytön tehokkuuteen ja tehokkaimman maankäytön alueen laajuuteen nähden. Toisen tason järjestemät ovat yleensä metroja, joiden kaluston leveys on 2,65, laituripituudet 100 metrin luokassa ja kaarresäteet ja nousukulmat enemmän kuin kaksi kertaa paremmin kaupunkirakenteeseen sopivia kuin Helsingin metrolla ja junilla. Nämä järjestelmät siis toimivat erinomaisesti kaupunkiseuduilla, joissa korttelikaupungissa asuu miljoonia ihmisiä, meillä noin 250.000.


Meidän lähijunat vastaavat tekmniseltä toteutukseltaan Saksan Helsingin kokoisten kaupunkien ja Kööpenhaminan S-Bahnia joita varten on rakennettu tunneleita. Se siis on ollut "väärä päätös" kun VR ei aikoinaan tilannut 2.65 m leveitä lähijunia? SItten jos Yleiskaavan asuinalueet ja kaupunkibulevardit todellakin toteutuvat, on kantakaupungissa n 400-500.000 asukasta ja työpaikat vielä päälle. Pitääkö Helsingin olla New Yorkin tai Moskovan kokoinen ennenkuin voidaan rakentaa maanalaista?




> Pisara täyttää kuvaamaasi periaatetta, mutta kuitenkaan sillä ei ole kuin marginaalinen merkitys liikennejärjestelmessä. Paitsi kustannuksiltaan, joilla se romuttaa joukkoliikenteen oikean kehittämisen.


Väärä tai liian kalliskin kehittäminen on parempi kuin ei mikään kehittäminen mikä merkitsee vain että matkustajat hylkäävät joko joukkoliikenteen tai asioinnin kantakaupungissa tai molemmat ja alkavat kulkea autolla. Suomalaiset tuhlaavat uhkapeleihin joka vuosi niin paljon rahaa että niillä saisi rakentaa parikin Pisaraa.



> Syy on yksinkertainen. Jos Pisara olisi teknisesti kevyempi järjestelmä, siis kuten miljoonakaupunkinen tavanomaiset metrot, se voitaisiin sijoittaa tunneliratkaisunakin Kantakaupungin rakenteen mukaan mielekkäästi. Eli asemat voitaisiin sijoittaa sen mukaan, missä niille on käyttöä, ei sen mukaan, mihin ne osuvat kaarresäteiden ja nousukulmien määrääminä. Vältettäisiin minuuttien kävelymatkat ja tasonvaihtoajat syvältä maan uumenista, missä ei enää ole mitään jäykän putken tiellä. Ja vältettäisiin myös liityntäliikenne maan päällä, kun asemia olisi suunnilleen kävelyetäisyyden välein, kuten on miljoonakaupunkien metroissa.


Se linjaus mikä nyt on ehdotettu Pisarasta ei ole ainoa mahdollinen. Sille voitaisiin rakentaa ainakin 2 asemaa enemmän jos sitä suunniteltaisiin tosissaan.




> Mitoituksensa vuoksi sen enempää Pisara kuin metrokaan eivät ratkaise niitä asioita, joita niillä väitetään ratkaistavan. Omassa viestissäsikin sanot toisaalla, että tarvitaan sekä Mannerheimintien että Topeliuksenkadun ratikkaradat. Mutta Pisaran kanssa yksi ainoa asema riittää samalla suunnalla, jossa siis saisi olla kaksi rinnakkaista ratikkarataa? Olet mielestäni oikeassa ratikkaratojen kanssa, mutta Pisara ja sen yksi asema ovat turhat. Pieni porukka pääsee hyötymään yksittäisestä asemasta, mutta oikeasti liikennejärjestelmän palvelukyky muodostuu pintaliikenteestä. Ja sitä Pisara ei vähennä, koska Pisarasta huolimatta ihmisten pitää edelleen päästä sinne, minne he nytkin menevät, ja minne ei Pisara-asemilta tulla koskaan kävelemään.


Niin on päästävä mutta millä muulla tavalla parannat nykyisen lähijunajärjestelmän jakelua Helsingin kantakaupungissa? Et sinä eikä kukaan mukaan asioihin enemmän perehtynyt  ole missään aikaisemmassa viestissä ehdottanut miten siirtymämatkat esim raitiovaunujen ja junien välillä saisi lyhennettyä. Jos kantakaupunki on se pullonkaula jonka takia junalla ei viitsitä tulla keskustaan vaan tullaan mielumin esim omalla autolla, niin miksi lähijunaliikennettä ei saisi kehittää sen suuntaiseksi että se palvelisi paremmin?




> Helsingin seutu on rakenteeltaan sellainen, että kärjistäen voisi sanoa, että täällä ei tarvita teknisesti erilaista toisen tason joukkoliikennejärjestelmää lainkaan. Nyt se muodostuu pääasiassa siitä, että bussit voivat ajaa sekä pienimpiä asuntokatuja ja lähiöiden teitä että moottoriteitä. Raitiovaunut ulottuvat nykyään saumattomasti täsmälleen samaan kuin miljoonakaupunkien metrot. Isompaa ei Helsingin seudun maankäytön tehokkuudella tarvita, joten raitiotiejärjestelmä kykenee hoitamaan täysin toisen tason joukkoliikennetarpeet tarvitsematta perustaa erikseen metroa.


Bussit aiheuttavat ruuhkia ja ilmansaasteita kantakaupungissa, ja matkustaminen niillä pidempiä matkoja on epämukavaa.

Ja millä aikataululla tällainen toisen tason nopea, suuren kapasiteetin raitiotiejärjestelmä, toteutettaisiin Helsingin kantakaupunkiin, ilman tunneleita ja ilman että sen tieltä raivattaisiin rakennukisa,  puistoja ja viheralueita?




> Se, että täällä on 1960-luvulla tehty virhe perustaa toinen teknisesti yliraskas järjestelmä eli metro, ei ole syy jatkaa ja laajentaa tehtyä virhettä. Nythän sitä virhettä on yritetty korjata leikkaamalla kapasiteetista kolmannes pois. Mutta ymmärtämättä, että ei se korjaa virhettä, joka on kaiken muun kuin laituripituuden väärä mitoittaminen. Sanottuna toisella tavoin, junapituus joustaa kaikissa miljoonakaupunkien metrojärjestelmissä jopa ylittämäään HKL:n metron kapasiteetin, mutta kaarresäde, nousukulma ja vaununleveys eivät valitettavasti jousta tekemään metrosta seudulle sopivaa teknistä ratkaisua.


Helsingin seutu on niin hajanainen että raskas raideliikenne palvelee etäällä, aina 25 km päässä keskustasta  olevia aluekeskuksia paremmin kuin max 70 km/h kulkeva tiheään pysähtyvä light-rail.




> Pisara on ihan kiva laajennus paikallisjunaliikenteelle. Mutta ei siitä ole mitään sellaista hyötyä, jota ei voisi muilla keinoin saavuttaa ja jopa kokonaisuuden kannalta paremmin. Konkreettisesti, miljardilla saadaan monin verroin enemmän hyötyä muille joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille kuin niille paikallisjunien matkustajille, jotka matkustavat Pasilan eteläpuolelle. Ja niitä muita on paljon paljon enemmän.


Lähijunilla tehdään HSL-alueella suurin piirtein yhtä paljon matkoja kuin raitiovaunuilla nyt, vaikka "pysäkkejä" on lähijunaverkossa paljon vähemmän kuin raitiotiellä. Ja metro vielä enemmän ja vielä pienemmällä pysäkkimäärällä. Eli ne eivät ole ylimitoitettuja.  Miljardi ei riittäisi raitiotieverkon uusimiseen 2-tason systeemiksi niin että se palvelisi yhtä suurta määrää ihmisiä kuin mitä nyt kulkee yhteensä junilla ja raitiovaunuilla ja busseilla lähiöiden ja keskustan välillä sekä keskustan sisällä. Pitäisi pistää n 3 miljardia kaikkine töineen. Ennemmin pistäisin miljardin Pisaraan ja miljardin raitiotien laajentamiseen esim jokeri-poikittaisyhteyksillä kaikkine töineen sekä lähijunien, raitiotien ja metron liityntäliikenteen kehittämiseen, sisältäen pysäköinnin ja polkupyörällä liikkuvien tarpeiden kehittämisen.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Niin on päästävä mutta millä muulla tavalla parannat nykyisen lähijunajärjestelmän jakelua Helsingin kantakaupungissa? Et sinä eikä kukaan mukaan asioihin enemmän perehtynyt  ole missään aikaisemmassa viestissä ehdottanut miten siirtymämatkat esim raitiovaunujen ja junien välillä saisi lyhennettyä.


Vaihtojen parantamiseen on kyllä keinoja.

1) Remontoidaan Pasilan asema niin, että rullaportailta tullaan suoraan ratikkapysäkkialueelle.

2) Rakennetaan uusi Helsinginkadun asema niin, että rullaportailta päästään suoraan ratikkapysäkkialueelle.

3) Laajennetaan nykyinen Rautatieaseman alikulkutunneli raitiovaunutunneliksi ja pysäkiksi, jonka kautta ajetaan osa nykyisin valtavasti raitioliikenteellä ylikuormitettua Kaivokatua kulkevista linjoista. Toki samalla pitää tehdä myös uusi yhteys keskustaan Kaisaniemenrannan kautta tai rakentamalla silta Säästöpankinrannasta Kaisaniemeen tai täyttämällä Eläintarhanlahtea rata-alueen vieressä. Uusi reitti tarvitaan toki myös Töölöön päin, mutta sinne on helpompi päästä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaihtojen parantamiseen on kyllä keinoja.
> 
> 1) Remontoidaan Pasilan asema niin, että rullaportailta tullaan suoraan ratikkapysäkkialueelle.
> 
> 2) Rakennetaan uusi Helsinginkadun asema niin, että rullaportailta päästään suoraan ratikkapysäkkialueelle.
> 
> 3) Laajennetaan nykyinen Rautatieaseman alikulkutunneli raitiovaunutunneliksi ja pysäkiksi, jonka kautta ajetaan osa nykyisin valtavasti raitioliikenteellä ylikuormitettua Kaivokatua kulkevista linjoista. Toki samalla pitää tehdä myös uusi yhteys keskustaan Kaisaniemenrannan kautta tai rakentamalla silta Säästöpankinrannasta Kaisaniemeen tai täyttämällä Eläintarhanlahtea rata-alueen vieressä. Uusi reitti tarvitaan toki myös Töölöön päin, mutta sinne on helpompi päästä.


Varsinkin nuo vaihtoehdot 1 ja 2 ovat olleet monen meistä tiedossa mutta ne jotka päättävät tai edustavat korkeampaa viisautta, eivät lähde niitä toteuttamaan. Lähijunamatkustajat ovat Helsingin päättäjien mielestä paariajoukko joista ei tarvitse välittää. Sen näkee, kun matkustaa lähijunalla kohti Helsinkiä niin puolet matkustajista poistuu Pasilassa, koska Kaisaniemen puisto ja Töölönlahden rakennustyömaa ei ole junamatkustajien enemmistön määränpää. Eli puolityhjillä junilla ajetaan päärautatieasemalle asti. Silloin kun vaihtoehtoja Pisaralle miettittiin muutama vuosi sitten niin jotkut ihan pokkana ehdottivat että suurin osa lähijunista voisi jäädäkin Pasilaan koska niiden käyttö keskustan suuntautuvilla matkoilla on niin vähäistä!

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> Meidän lähijunat vastaavat tekmniseltä toteutukseltaan Saksan Helsingin kokoisten kaupunkien ja Kööpenhaminan S-Bahnia joita varten on rakennettu tunneleita.
> 
> ...raivattaisiin rakennukisa,  puistoja ja viheralueita?


Köpiksen S-tog -järjestelmä ja meidän lähiliikennejärjestelmä ovat todellakin kuin serkukset. Köpiksessä kaupunkiratojen historia alkaa tosin 62 vuotta ennen Helsingin vastaavia. Sen sijaan Pisara-tunneli ja Köpiksen pari S-tog -tunnelia eivät ole verrannollisia keskenään. Köpiksen tunnelit syntyivät parikymmentä vuotta ennen S-tog -järjestelmää. Boulevardbanen rakennettiin 1910-luvulla yhdistämään päärautatieasema ja Helsingørin rantarata, jonka Köpiksen pääteasema sijaitsi nykysellä Østerportin asemalla. Nykykarttaa tutkimalla selviää, että tuo vuonna 1921 valmistuneen radan pitempi, 1,5 km:n pituinen tunneli on kuin Espoon peltometro, lukuunottamatta kolmen korttelin pituudella Nørreportin aseman kohdalla. Voidaan vain arvailla, miksi rata kulkee tunnelissa Ørstedin puiston laidalla sekä Kasvitieteellisen ja Kuninkaan puutarhojen välistä. Ehkäpä ei haluttu, että kasvitieteelliset kasvit nokiintuisivat?

Radan toinen, piskuisen lyhyt tunneli syntyi myöhemmin, kun Vesterportin aseman eteläpuolinen kortteli rakennettiin radan päälle. Joka tapauksessa Boulevardbanen rakennettiin alunperin neliraiteiseksi; paikallisjunille kaksi raideparia ja kaukojunille toiset kaksi. Nykyään radalla kulkee ruuhkassa noin 100 junavuoroa (50 suuntaansa). Pullonkaulana toimii (ainakin lännessä) Köpiksen päärautatieasema, vaikka kaukoraideparit haarautuvat kahdeksalle lähtö/saapumisraiteelle. Taannoinen junamatka Jyllantiin alkoi noin 15-20 minuutin viipeellä, kun odoteltiin junarungon saapumista Helsingørin suunnalta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sen sijaan Pisara-tunneli ja Köpiksen pari S-tog -tunnelia eivät ole verrannollisia keskenään.


No joo, se pitää paikkansa, otin vain Köpiksen esimerkkinä kaupungista jossa on raskas lähijunasysteemi tunnelin kanssa joka Anteron mukaan ei ole järkevä missään. Köpis kuulu tosin ikänsä puolesta melkein samaan sarjaan kuin Berliini ja Hampuri. 

Parempi esimerkki olisi Tukholman citybanan joka kulkee tosi syvällllä ja joka on vasta valmistumassa. Ja ne saksalaiskaupungit joissa on uudempi, syvällä kulkeva S-Bahn-tunneli kuten  München, Frankfurt, Stuttgart ja uusimpana Leipzig. Stuttgartissahan pistetään nyt koko päärautatieasema tunneliin ja kaukojunaraiteiden suunta käännetään 90 astetta. 

Helsingissä olisi sama tilanne kuin Kööpenhaminassa nyt jos 1900-luvun alkupuoliskolla olisi rakennettu rautatie Kulosaaren suunnalta keskustan kautta Lauttasaareen päin. Ei olisi tarvittu metroa vaan lähijuna hoitaisi kaikki.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> No joo, se pitää paikkansa, otin vain Köpiksen esimerkkinä kaupungista jossa on raskas lähijunasysteemi tunnelin kanssa joka Anteron mukaan ei ole järkevä missään.


Eipäs laiteta sanoja toisten suuhun!

Totesin, että oikeiden miljoonakaupunkien metrot ovat mitoitukseltaan kevyempiä ja siten paremmin kaupunkirakenteeseen ja kävelyetäisyyksiin soveltuvia kuin Helsingin metro tai paikallisjunat eli täkäläisittäin lähijunat.

En sanonut, etteivät junat ja junien kokoisiksi tehdyt metrot ole järkeviä missään. Järkeä ei ole siinä, että niillä yritetään hoitaa tehtävää, johon ne eivät sovellu, eli matkustajien jakelua kävelyetäisyydelle matkakohteista. Se on syy siihen, miksi Pisarassa ei ole järkeä, aivan kuten ei ole järkeä sellaisessa metrossakaan, kuin on Helsingissä.

Köpiksessä S-togit eivät ole korvaamassa perustason joukkoliikennettä. Siihen tarkoitukseen siellä on laaja bussiliikenne, kohta vähän ratikkaa ja sikäläinen sovellus nimellä metro, jossa ajetaan pääasiassa ilma- tai tunneliradalla ratikoita. Tosin näissä ratikoissa ei ole kuljettajaa eikä ilmajohtoa, mutta muuten ovat aivan tavanomaisen nykyaikaisen ratikan kokoisia laitteita. Tampere esimerkiksi ostaa 37 metriä pitkiä vaunuja, Köpiksen metrojunat ovat 39 metriä pitkiä.

Useissa oikeissa miljoonakaupungeissa, joissa on laajat metrojärjestelmät, on myös laaja paikallisjunien palveluverkko. Esimerkiksi Madrid, Pariisi, Lontoo yms: metro ja junat. Parhaiten junien ja metron eron ymmärtää tietenkin paikanpäällä itse matkustaen. Metrolla pääsee suurin piirtein kaikkialle, junilla harvemmalle asemaverkolle, mutta junalla kannattaa mennä osa pitkästä matkasta. Ja junat palvelevat varsinaisen kaupungin ulkopuolelle, usein naapurikaupunkeihin asti. Junat eivät ole jakelujärjestelmä, vaan sitä ovat metro ja pintaliikenne.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Köpiksessä S-togit eivät ole korvaamassa perustason joukkoliikennettä. Siihen tarkoitukseen siellä on laaja bussiliikenne, kohta vähän ratikkaa ja sikäläinen sovellus nimellä metro, jossa ajetaan pääasiassa ilma- tai tunneliradalla ratikoita. Tosin näissä ratikoissa ei ole kuljettajaa eikä ilmajohtoa, mutta muuten ovat aivan tavanomaisen nykyaikaisen ratikan kokoisia laitteita. Tampere esimerkiksi ostaa 37 metriä pitkiä vaunuja, Köpiksen metrojunat ovat 39 metriä pitkiä.


Köpiksen S-radat on kyllä niin lähellä metroa kuin joku lähijunasysteemi voi olla. Ikää sillä on tosin kymmeniä vuosia enemmän kuin Helsingin ja muilla uudemmilla raskailla metroilla mutta se palvele samalla tavalla. Lisäksi Köpiksessä on sen uudemman pikkumetron lisäksi kolmaskin "metro". Se joka menee lentokentän kautta naapurikaupunkiin Malmöön. Joka tapauksessa näillä raskailla "metroilla" on siellä parempi jakelu kantakaupungissa kuin Helsingissä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Köpiksen S-radat on kyllä niin lähellä metroa kuin joku lähijunasysteemi voi olla. ... Lisäksi Köpiksessä on sen uudemman pikkumetron lisäksi kolmaskin "metro". Se joka menee lentokentän kautta naapurikaupunkiin Malmöön.


Sekoitatko asioita ihan tahallasi? Maailmalla on metroiksi nimitettyjä joukkoliikennepalveluita aivan laidasta laitaan. Jos niiden nimityksiin uskotaan, niin kaikki, mikä liikkuu kiskoilla on metroa. Mikä vaan tekee tavallisten ihmisten sekä maallikkopäättäjien elämän vaikeaksi.

Tavalliselle ihmiselle on palveluita valitessaan hyödyksi tietää perusasiat palvelun luonteesta. Kuten junaliikenteessä, ottaako pikajunan vai paikallisjunan. Ja tästä syystä monissa kaupungeissa onkin selkeästi eroteltu junat, metrot ja ratikat. Siksi Saksassa esimerkiksi on IC-junat, Regiot, S-Bahnit, U-bahnit ja Strassenbahnit. Eikä Saksa ole suinkaan ainoa, tätä selkeätä ja asiakkaita palvelevaa erottelua löytyy monista maista ja maanosista. Ja bussiliikenteessä jopa meillä HSL-alueellakin on nyt oranssit bussit ja siniset bussit, jotta matkustajille viestitään siitä, että busseillakin voi järjestää erilaista palvelua.

Metron kanssa meillä vain ovat asiat sekaisin. On tehty metro, joka on oikeasti lähijuna, mutta sen väitetään palvelevan kuin ratikka, koska kerran metrolla voi aina korvata ratikan  tosin myöntäen, että liityntäliikenteen avulla. Sitten meillä on lähijunia (S-Bahn) ja seutujunia (Regio-junia), joilla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään eroa. Kalusto on täysin samaa ja linjatunnukset aakkoskirjaimia ilman mitään viestiä siitä, että esim. R on aivan eri palvelu kuin T niille, jotka matkustavat Riihimäeltä tai Keravalta Helsinkiin. Junaliikenteessä puhutaan kyllä kaupunkiradasta, mutta sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä asiakkaalle tarjottavalle palvelukonseptille. Saksassa kaupunkiradalla ajavat S-Bahn-junat, vaikka rata on aivan samalla tavalla rautatien ratapenkalle rakennettu kuin meidän kaupunkiratamme.

Mutta ehkä meillä sitten on niin, että tätä käsitteiden sekoittamista tehdään tahallaan, jotta päättäjät eivät ymmärrä, mistä ovat päättämässä. Näin päättäjiä voidaan huijata suostumaan mahdollisimman kalliisiin hankkeisiin, joiden tarpeettomuuden tai jopa vahingollisuuden he ymmärtäisivät, jos heillä olisi selkeä kuva erilaisista joukkoliikenteen palveluista. Tiedän esimerkiksi, että päättäjät pitivät lähijunan radan rakentamista Tapiolaan aivan hölömöläisen touhuna, josta ei kannattanut edes puhua. Mutta lähijunan rakentaminen metron nimellä oli samojen päättäjien mielestä ei pelkästään erinomainen ajatus, vaan peräti välttämätöntä.

Ja kun tämä on ketju Pisarasta, niin jospa päättäjille kerrottaisiin, että rakennetaan Helsinkiin nykyisen metron rinnalle vielä toinen metro, niin ei menisi läpi. Mutta nyt valehdellaan, että tehdään jokin ihmetunneli, joka ratkaisee junaliikenteen ongelmat Rovaniemeä ja Nurmesta myöten, niin johan tulee kiitosta maaseudulta asti.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Lisäksi Köpiksessä on sen uudemman pikkumetron lisäksi kolmaskin "metro". Se joka menee lentokentän kautta naapurikaupunkiin Malmöön. Joka tapauksessa näillä raskailla "metroilla" on siellä parempi jakelu kantakaupungissa kuin Helsingissä


Joka on kolmella (Hyllie, Triangeln ja Malmö C) asemallaan myös Malmön metro. Sitä todella käytetään kaupungin sisäisessä liikenteessä ja on käyttöönottonsa jälkeen rauhoittanut Malmön keskustan autoliikennettä (mukaanlukien bussiliikennettä) huomattavasti. Laajat alueet Malmön keskustassa ovat nyt puhdasta kävelykeskustaa.

https://sv.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citytunneln

----------


## late-

> Toisen tason järjestemät ovat yleensä metroja, joiden kaluston leveys on 2,65, laituripituudet 100 metrin luokassa ja kaarresäteet ja nousukulmat enemmän kuin kaksi kertaa paremmin kaupunkirakenteeseen sopivia kuin Helsingin metrolla ja junilla.


Taidamme puhua hiukan eri asioista. Käsittääkseni viittaat nyt suurien kaupunkien keskeisten alueiden toisen tason järjestelmiin. Minä puhun ehkä enemmänkin kolmannesta tasosta eli pidempien matkojen järjestelmästä. Siis enemmän S-Bahnista kuin U-Bahnista tai enemmän RER:stä kuin Métrosta. Sellainen järjestelmähän meidän metromme ja lähijunamme ovat.

Siitä olen samaa mieltä, että ns. sisemmän joukkoliikennekaupungin alueen sisäisille matkoille (ja matkaketjujen osamatkoille) sopivin järjestelmä on meillä maanpäällinen ja pääosin raitiotie. Näin on myös mainitsemassani Zürichissä. Tämä ei poista sitä, että pitkien matkojen jakelun parantamisesta on merkittävää hyötyä. Jakelu ei silloin kohdistu pelkästään suoraan perille, vaan tavoitteena on myös kytkeytyä monipuolisesti ensimmäisen tason linjastoon, jotta jatkoyhteyksiä on kattavasti. Toistan: lähijunat eivät nyt kytkeydy metroon (pitkien matkojen jatkuvuus) eivätkä myöskään kunnolla Töölön sektoriin (jakelun jatkuvuus).

Lisäksi kaupunki ei ole rakenteellisesti täysin tasainen eikä sen pidäkään olla. Jatkuva kaupunkirakenne on toki parempi kuin pitkään tavoitelty irtonaisista helmistä koostuva nauha, mutta tasaisuutta se ei silti vaadi. On luonnollista, että hyvän saavutettavuuden pisteisiin syntyy tiivistymiä. Tällä kasautumisella on merkittäviä kaupunkitaloudellisia hyötyjä. Näitä kasautumia kannattaa siis tukea tarjoamalla niihin tehokkaita yhteyksiä laajemmalta alueelta. Siis niin, että perille asti pääsee sekä ensimmäisellä että toisella tai kolmannella tasolla.

Toisesta kulmasta: Onko Helsingin metro nyt hyödyllisempi kuin siinä tapauksessa, että Rautatientorilta lähtiessä ensimmäiset asemat olisivat vasta Kalasatamassa ja Ruoholahdessa? Kätevää yhteyttä Kampista etelään ja pohjoiseen Töölön sektorille ja Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien suuntiin ei olisi lainkaan. Toki kaikkiin pääsisi köröttelemällä tarpeeksi pintaliikenteessä.




> Mitoituksensa vuoksi sen enempää Pisara kuin metrokaan eivät ratkaise niitä asioita, joita niillä väitetään ratkaistavan. Omassa viestissäsikin sanot toisaalla, että tarvitaan sekä Mannerheimintien että Topeliuksenkadun ratikkaradat. Mutta Pisaran kanssa yksi ainoa asema riittää samalla suunnalla, jossa siis saisi olla kaksi rinnakkaista ratikkarataa?


Tässä ei ole ristiriitaa. Maanpäällinen raitiotie tarvitaan joka tapauksessa molemmille kaduille. Pisara ei niitä korvaa eikä edes yritä korvata. Pisaran etu on esimerkiksi siinä, että pääradan suunnalta kauempaa junalla tuleva pääsee suoraan kiinni näihin raitioteihin. Nyt ei pääse yhtä sujuvasti.




> Pieni porukka pääsee hyötymään yksittäisestä asemasta, mutta oikeasti liikennejärjestelmän palvelukyky muodostuu pintaliikenteestä.


Liikennejärjestelmässä on tarvetta eri pituisille matkoille. Pintaliikenne ei nykyisistä lähtökohdistamme pysty vastaamaan niihin kaikkiin.




> Isompaa ei Helsingin seudun maankäytön tehokkuudella tarvita, joten raitiotiejärjestelmä kykenee hoitamaan täysin toisen tason joukkoliikennetarpeet tarvitsematta perustaa erikseen metroa.


En ole samaa mieltä. Raitiotiessä loppuu eniten kesken kyky hoitaa pitkät matkat, mutta kapasiteettikin on kovilla. Minä kun en suunnittele pelkästään nykyiseen kaupunkiin vaan myös tulevaisuuteen ja selvästi nykyistä suuremmalle joukkoliikenteen käyttöäasteelle. Miljoonakaupunkien metrot ovat täyteen ammuttuja. Meillä ei ole yhtä kovia ruuhkia, joten palvelun on oltava väljempää. Siksi täyteen ammuttu raitiotie ei yksin ole oikea ratkaisu, vaan tarvitaan tiettyä ylimitoitusta.




> Nythän sitä virhettä on yritetty korjata leikkaamalla kapasiteetista kolmannes pois.


Tiedossa on jo nyt, että tälle kapasiteetille olisi oikeasti käyttöä. Järjestelmä ei siis olekaan niin tarpeettoman raskas kuin yrität väittää.




> Pisara on ihan kiva laajennus paikallisjunaliikenteelle. Mutta ei siitä ole mitään sellaista hyötyä, jota ei voisi muilla keinoin saavuttaa ja jopa kokonaisuuden kannalta paremmin. Konkreettisesti, miljardilla saadaan monin verroin enemmän hyötyä muille joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille kuin niille paikallisjunien matkustajille, jotka matkustavat Pasilan eteläpuolelle. Ja niitä muita on paljon paljon enemmän.


En ole tästä ainakaan täysin eri mieltä. Toisaalta en ole vakuuttunut, että on realistista heittää mm. Hakunilan asukkaita yli laidan, jotta suuremmalle joukolle saataisiin paremmat matkat. Jos Helsingin sisemmän joukkoliikennekaupungin palvelu keskitetään maan päällä raitioteihin, seudullinen bussiliikenne kärsii väistämättä. Tätä menetystä Pisaralla voitaisiin kompensoida.




> PS: Sinänsä huvittavaa, että vuonna 1990 herra nimeltä Richard Stanger esitti, että tulevaisuuden kehittämismahdollisuuksien kannalta kannattaisi vaihtaa metron koko kalusto tuon ajan käsityksen mukaiseen pikaraitiotiekalustoon, jota Stanger liikennöi kotikaupungissaan Los Angelesissa.


Kannattaa huomata, että Los Angelesin pikaraitiotie on pysäkkiväliltään seudullinen väline. Siis lähellä Helsingin metroa ja kaupunkiratoja. Kapasiteetti on toki pienempi, mutta lyhyitä matkoja ja tiiviin kaupungin sisäistä liikkumista se ei palvele kuin hyvin rajallisesti. Tämän tyyppistä järjestelmäähän Espooseenkin harkittiin. Stangerin suositus saattoikin olla ajassaan hyvä. Sen jälkeen on kuitenkin rakennettu sekä Vuosaaren haara että Länsimetro (pitkälle) ja aloitettu Länsimetron jatke. Emme siis ole enää samassa tilanteessa.

Nousuja Los Angelesin koko 113 kilometrin järjestelmällä on muuten vuosittain 63,9 miljoonaa eli vain reilun miljoonan enemmän kuin meidän 21 kilometrin metrolinjallamme. Kapasiteetin tarpeessakin on siis jonkin verran eroa.

----------


## 339-DF

Los Angelesin ratikat ovat myös USA:ssa tietyllä tavalla kummajainen, koska Los Angelesin kaupunkialue on kummajainen. Tyypillinen jenkkiratikka on systeemi, joka johtaa vahvalta downtownin työpaikka-alueelta (usein monihaaraisena) kauas lähiöihin, ja ratikkapysäkeiltä jatketaan usein omalla autolla tai bussilla perille. Jossain määrin siis meikäläinen "metro", joskin ratikkana ketterämpi ja downtownia paremmin palveleva. Los Angelesissa sen sijaan ei ole tuollaista megamerkityksen downtownia. Heidän downtown on vain yksi osakeskus pinta-alaltaan aika valtavalla kaupunkialueella. Turhaan ei Espoota sanota Suomen Los Angelesiksi, vaikka mittakaava on tietysti eri.

Niinpä Losin ratikkakaan ei toimi kuten jenkkiratikat yleensä. Siellä on kaksi downtownista lähtevää linjaa, jotka nauttivat light railin parhaista puolista, eli löytyy sekä maanalaista rataa, rautatietyyppistä rataa että katurataa sekakaistalla aina tarpeen mukaan. Mutta siellä on myös yksi kaukana downtownista, käytännössä yhtä moottoritiekäytävää seuraava linja, joka kulkee melkein koko matkan siellä mottoritien keskikaistalla, vähän kuin Kehä III keskellä olisi ratikka. Ja lisäksi yksi vähän tyypillisempi jenkkiratikka, joka kulkee heilurina kahden esikaupunkialueen välillä (tosin se ei tule kunnolla downtowniin vaan ainoastaan sivuaa sitä).

Toistaiseksi nuo Losin linjat eivät oikein muodosta kunnollista linjastoa, kyse on enemmänkin yksittäisistä erillisistä (usein vanhoja rautatiekäytäviä hyödyntävistä) linjoista isolla kaupunkialueella. Työt ovat tosin käynnissä linjojen niputtamiseksi yhteen.

En ottaisi mallia Losista Helsinkiin. En sen osalta, minkä verran porukkaa heidän vaunuissaan kulkee aivan erilaisen linjastomallin vuoksi enkä sen osalta, millainen rooli ratikoilla tuossa kaupungissa on.

----------


## Knightrider

> Taidamme puhua hiukan eri asioista. Käsittääkseni viittaat nyt suurien kaupunkien keskeisten alueiden toisen tason järjestelmiin. Minä puhun ehkä enemmänkin kolmannesta tasosta eli pidempien matkojen järjestelmästä. Siis enemmän S-Bahnista kuin U-Bahnista tai enemmän RER:stä kuin Métrosta. Sellainen järjestelmähän meidän metromme ja lähijunamme ovat.


Tästä olen eri mieltä, Helsingin metro ei ole mikään seudullinen kolmannen tason pikajuna vaan enemmänkin 2. tasoa, siinä missä moottoritiebussi 77 Jakomäkeen tai suunniteltu Viikin pikaraitiotie. Toki metro on tehty raskaasti, eikä palvele maan päällä yhtä laajalti kuin pikaraitiotie, mutta se ei silti palvele 3. tason seudullisia pitkiä matkoja sen paremmin, sillä keskinopeus jää liian matalaksi ja kaikki junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla. Nopeus on jo tapissa, kun pysäkkivälit on kilometrin luokkaa, eikä huippunopeutta tai kiihtyvyyttä aiota nostaa nykyisestä. Myös junien varustelu (kovat penkit, ei vessoja eikä hattuhyllyjä) on karua minimitasoa.

Suuri ero muiden kaupunkien metrojärjestelmiin Helsingissä on se, ettei Helsingissä ole Pariisin tapaan tiheää linjaverkostoa, eli meiltä puuttuu sama laadukas 2-tason palveluverkko. Sen sijaan metroa halutaan venyttää Kivenlahteen ja Majvikiin, joihin etäisyyksien perusteella sopisi paremmin 3-tason ratkaisu, oli se sitten "Z-juna" tai kaukoliikennevarusteltu (100 km/h) moottoritiebussi.

----------


## petteri

> Tästä olen eri mieltä, Helsingin metro ei ole mikään seudullinen kolmannen tason pikajuna vaan enemmänkin 2. tasoa, siinä missä moottoritiebussi 77 Jakomäkeen tai suunniteltu Viikin pikaraitiotie.


Kaikki on kyllä suhteellista. Siis mitä käsitetään kolmannen nopeustason yhteydellä.

Pariisin RER A:n nopeus välillä  Boissy-Saint-Léger - Saint-Germain-en-Laye on 47 km/h.

Nykyään Helsingin metron nopeus välillä Ruoholahti - Mellunmäki on 45 Km/h. Länsimetron valmistuttua välillä Matinkylä - Mellunmäki sitten 47 km/h eli aivan sama kuin Pariisin RER A:lla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:11 ----------

Laitetaan vielä vertailuksi Berliinistä, jossa olin viime viikonvaihteessa, vielä nopeampi paikallisjuna seudun laidalta toiselle: 
Regionalexpress RE 1: Potsdam Hbf - Berlin Hbf - Erkner  60 km, 63 minuuttia = 57 km/h

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 11.10.2015 klo 00:54 ---------- Previous Post was on 10.10.2015 at 23:39 ----------

Sitten vielä Thameslink, joka on nopea yhteys pohjois-etelä suuntaan Lontoon läpi: Luton Airport Parkway - Three Bridges 96 km, 1h 55 min = 50 km/h.

New Yorkin metron Express vuorot muuten vaikuttavat vielä hitaammilta (mikäköhän olisi nopein väli?, ei tunnu löytyvän...)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taidamme puhua hiukan eri asioista. Käsittääkseni viittaat nyt suurien kaupunkien keskeisten alueiden toisen tason järjestelmiin. Minä puhun ehkä enemmänkin kolmannesta tasosta eli pidempien matkojen järjestelmästä. Siis enemmän S-Bahnista kuin U-Bahnista tai enemmän RER:stä kuin Métrosta. Sellainen järjestelmähän meidän metromme ja lähijunamme ovat.


Kyllä, eri asioista puhumme, jos tarkoitat S-Bahnia tai RER:iä juuri kuten erottelet ne U-Bahnista tai Métrosta. Mutta olen Knightriderin kanssa samaa mieltä, että meillä HKL:n metro on vähän väliinputoaja, joka ei ole kunnolla S-Bahn eikä U-Bahn. Määrittelen sen kuitenkin (huonoksi) S-Bahniksi siksi, että sen kattavuus on puutteellinen (ei palvele kävelyetäisyydellä) ja raidegeometria ei ole sovitettavissa kaupunkirakenteeseen. Huono se on sikäli, että sillä on liian tiheä asemaväli, jotta se voisi palvella pitkiä etäisyyksiä kuten eurooppalaiset S-Bahnit. Saksalaisten S-Bahnien asemavälit ovat yleisesti 23 km., joka johtaa 5565 km/h linjanopeuteen. 50 km:n matka ajetaan parhaimmillaan 45 minuutissa, jolloin myös tunnin vuorovälin kierto onnistuu helposti kahdella yksiköllä.




> Toisesta kulmasta: Onko Helsingin metro nyt hyödyllisempi kuin siinä tapauksessa, että Rautatientorilta lähtiessä ensimmäiset asemat olisivat vasta Kalasatamassa ja Ruoholahdessa? Kätevää yhteyttä Kampista etelään ja pohjoiseen Töölön sektorille ja Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien suuntiin ei olisi lainkaan. Toki kaikkiin pääsisi köröttelemällä tarpeeksi pintaliikenteessä.


HKL:n metron kanssa on tehty monta virhettä, kuten asemien määrä, josta edellä kirjoitin. Taustalla on historia siitä, että alunperin HKL:n metroa suunniteltiin siltä pohjalta kuin Pariisin tai muiden mallina olleiden kaupunkien metroja niitä vastaavalla mitoituksella. Kun kaluston mitoitus sitten paisui S-Bahniksi, vastaavaa korjausta ei tehty asemien tiheyteen, koska kuviteltiin raitioteiden korvaamista tunnelimetrolla.

Kalasatama on surkea metroaseman (S-Bahn-aseman) paikka, koska se ei ole risteymä, joita itsekin kaipaat 2- tai 3-tason pavelulle. Kalasataman ympäristö näyttää jäävän surkean joukkoliikennepalvelun alueeksi aivan kantakaupungin kupeessa, mikä on seurausta juurikin metrosta. S-Bahn-logiikalla Hakaniemi on kaupunkirakenteen keskittymä, jossa S-Bahn-asemalle on periaatteessa perusteita. Mutta käytännössä Hakaniemi on täysin palveltavissa pintaliikenteellä, kunhan se vain hoidetaan kunnolla. Siten Kurvi on ensimmäinen S-Bahn-logiikkaan istuva aseman paikka, koska siinä on HämeentieMäkelänkatuHelsinginkatu -risteymä, josta muodostuu perusteltu vaihtopaikka 1-tason palveluun.

Jos vielä siitä edelleen itään mennään, niin relevantteja S-Bahn-logiikan mukaisia asemia ovat nykyiset bussiliikenteen vaihtoasemat. Niiden kanssa päästäänkin sopivaan asemaväliin ja nopeuteen.

Lännessä Kamppi on turha asema, jonka sisäänkäynti on käytännössä heti Kaivokadun aseman vieressä. Tämä hölmöys on poistettu vain sillä, että Kaivokadun metroasemalla ei ole läntistä sisäänkäyntiä. Toisaalta Kamppi on olemassa joukkoliikenneasemana vain siksi, että siinä on keskeinen kaupunkirakenteen virhe siitä, että ydinkeskustaan on aikanaan tehty kaksi rinnakkain olevaa mutta erillistä bussiasemaa. Lasipalatsihan olikin tilapäinen rakennus...

Ruoholahti seuraavana asemana on vähän omituinen, kun raitioverkko loppuu. Mutta toisaalta kytäntö on osoittanut, että vaikka bussit ajavat Kamppiin asti, Ruoholahti toimii kuitenkin vaihtoasemana. Joten ehkä S-Bahn-logiikka istuu Ruoholahteen. Etenkin, kun Lauttasaari kytketään kantakaupunkiin ratikalla. Metroasema siellä on turhaa asukkaiden kiusaamista. Eihän edes Munkkiniemeläisten tarvitse käyttää liityntäliikennettä päästäkseen kaupunkiin, vaikka asuvat Larua kauempana.

Espoosta ainoa selkeä S-Bahn-logiikkaan istuva aseman paikka on Tapiola. Siitä edelleen Espoo jatkuu tilkkutäkkinä, jota ei S-Bahnilla voi eikä ole haluttukaan palvella. Rakenne on autoilusulka Länsiväylä ruotina. Sisäinen ratikkaverkko Länärin molemmin puolin toimisi jotenkin, mutta jääköön sen pohdinta.




> Liikennejärjestelmässä on tarvetta eri pituisille matkoille. Pintaliikenne ei nykyisistä lähtökohdistamme pysty vastaamaan niihin kaikkiin.


Riippunee siitä, mitä pidetään nykyisinä lähtökohtina. Minä pidän lähtökohtana maankäytön tehokkuutta. Aivan kantakaupungin ytimessä maankäytön tehokkuus ylittää alarajan sille, että tarvitaan pidempiä junia kuin voi ajaa katuverkolla. Mutta sielläkään maankäytön tehokkuus ei ole niin suuri, että maanalainen tai ilmarata olisi taloudellisesti perusteltu ratkaisu. Eritason hinnalla saa enemmän kapasiteettia katutasossa, johon syntyy tiheämpi verkko kuin maan alle tai silloille.

Mitään teknistä estettä ei ole sille, että tässä tiheässä verkossa on mahdollisuus eri pysähtymiskäytännön paveluille. Siis tyyliin Mannerheimintiellä harvempi pysäkkiväli kuin Topeliuksenkadulla. Kun tällä hetkellä bussi on nopeudessa kilpailukykyinen HKL-metrolle ja lähijunille, miksi nykyaikainen bussia nopeampi ratikka ei olisi? Bussin nopeusetu on kantakaupungin päässä vaihdoton palvelu laajalle alueelle. Saman voi tarjota samasta paikasta tuleva ratikka. Mutta lähijuna tai HKL-metro eivät sitä tee. Eikä tee edes Pisara.

Siinä olen yhtä mieltä kanssasi, että lähijunien kytkeytyminen kantakaupngin pintaliikenteeseen on heikko. Mutta siihen on taatusti sekä parempia että halvempia ratkaisuja kuin Pisara, joka ei oikeasti syvine asemineen ole kovin kummoinen parannus nykytilanteeseen. Tässäkin osasyynä on paisutettu HKL-metro, jonka Kaivokadun asema ei olekaan Kaivokadulla, vaan Sokoksen alla, toisin kuin alunperin suunniteltiin. Esimerkki hyvästä ratkaisusta on tehdä ratikka Helsingin ratapihan poikki suunnilleen nykyisen jalankulkutunnelin viereen. Siitä tulee oikeasti hyvä vaihto junien ja pintaliikenteen välille. Sellainen, josta Pisaran kanssa ei voi nähdä edes unta.  :Wink: 




> Tiedossa on jo nyt, että tälle kapasiteetille olisi oikeasti käyttöä. Järjestelmä ei siis olekaan niin tarpeettoman raskas kuin yrität väittää.


Tämä on keinotekoista kysyntää. Keinotekoista metron kysyntä on siksi, että sen kanssa vain rakennetaan sellaista joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, jossa matkoja keskitetään kiertämään yhden metroradan kautta. Tämän sivun kuvapari kertoo, mistä on kysymys. Kuvapari osoittaa, että sama matkatuotos voidaan hoitaa kevyin välinein, mutta metron kanssa saadaan aikaiseksi 612 kertaa niin suuria liikennevirtoja kuin on oikeasti tarpeen. Samalla lisätään matkakilometrejä.

Jos Espoon metron vaihtoehto on metroa halvempi bussiliikenne, kuviossa on jotain pielessä. Hinnan kanssa viittaan sekä siihen, miten paljon metro nostaa Espoon joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia, että siihen, mitä juuri selitettiin viime viikon kapasiteettitarkastelussa siitä, että Länärin bussi on halvempi kuin ajaa valmiissa tunnelissa metrojunia vähän pidemmälle.

En pidä näitä tarkasteluita luotettavina. Sillä silloin, kun haluttiin perustella asemien lyhentämistä, tehtiin tarkasteluita, joissa vakuutettiin, ettei koskaan tarvita pitkiä asemia. Nyt kun halutaan perustella automaatin välttämättömyyttä (mikä asemien lyhentämisen tarkoitus olikin), vakuutetaan, että kapasiteetti loppuu heti kohta.

Strafican kalvoissa on kyllä selitetty montakin syytä sille, miksi kaikki muuttui. Mutta ne samat muutokset olisi voinut tarkastella myös silloin, kun perusteltiin asemien lyhentämistä. Sillä 50100 vuoden aikana voi tapahtua yhtä ja toista, mikä ei erityisesti poliittisesti tunnu mahdolliselta juuri nyt.




> Minä kun en suunnittele pelkästään nykyiseen kaupunkiin vaan myös tulevaisuuteen ja selvästi nykyistä suuremmalle joukkoliikenteen käyttöäasteelle.


Juuri tästä syystä liikenneverkon rakenne tulisi ymmärtää laajemmin ja liikkumisen kysynnän peruste nähdä syvemmällä kuin yksittäisinä hankkeina, kuten Pisara.

Kaikki seudun liikennemääräennusteet perustuvat käyttäytymistilastoihin, joissa ei ole mitään tietoa tulevaisuuden liikkumismahdollisuuksista. Mitä merkitsevät sähköpyörät, sähkökäyttöiset muut kevyet kulkimet, auton omistuksen väheneminen sähköautojen myötä, älykäs reititys tai oikeasti hyvät joukkoliikenteen palvelut. Tarkoitan näillä esimerkiksi matkatakuuta, joka johtaa luotettavaan matka-aikalupaukseen, joustavaa hinnoittelua, kuten riittävän kertalippuostomäärän jälkeen saatavaa veloituksetonta kausilippua, taatut vaihdot ja ihan vain nykyaikaista raitioliikennettä.

Monet edellä mainitut ovat tulossa enemmän tai vähemmän varmasti, mutta muusta kuin nykyaikaisesta raitioliikenteestä ja matkatakuusta busseista ei tiedetä mitään. Jo nykyisenkin HSL:n joukkoliikenteen mallintaminen ja mallin ja todellisuuden kalibrointi on tarpeeksi haastavaa, ilman kaikkea edella lueteltua. Ja siksi erityisesti metroennusteissa on käytetty kaikenlaisia hihasta vedettyjä kertoimia. Mutta Bergenissä ratikalla on parissa vuodessa 35 % enemmän matkustajia kuin ennen samaa reittiä ajaneissa busseissa. Liikennemalliennusteet menivät aivan pieleen.

Siksi pitää lähteä maankäytön tehokkuudesta, kaupunkirakenteen sekoittuneisuudesta ja liikenneverkon rakenneperiaatteista. Näiden kanssa pitää tehdä oikeita valintoja, vaikka ei ole mitään keinoa ennustaa, miten ihmiset ajattelevat 10, 20 tai 40 vuoden kuluttua. Emme voi tietää varmasti kuin sen, paljonko ihmisiä on, ja miten tiheästi heille on tarjolla työpaikkoja, asiointipaikkoja sekä vapaa-ajan vieton paikkoja. Ja on syytä epäillä, että he eivät ajattele siten, kuin 5 tai 10 vuotta sitten ilman kaikkea sitä, mitä heille tulevaisuudessa on tarjolla.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Saksalaisten S-Bahnien asemavälit ovat yleisesti 23 km., joka johtaa 5565 km/h linjanopeuteen.


Tämä virheellinen väite minun täytyy korjata. Saksassa S-bahn on paikallisjuna, joka nopeudeltaan usein muistuttaa Helsingin kaupunkijunia tai Helsingin metroa. Tässä pari esimerkkiä S-bahnin nopeuksista korkean matkustajakuormituksen linjoilla.

Berliini S1 Oranienburg  Wannsee 51,1 km , 79 min = 39 km/h
Berliini S2 Bernau  Blankenfelde 46,6 km, 69 min = 41 km/h

Hamburg S1 Wedel  Hamburg Flughafen 41,8 km, 64 min = 39 km/h
Hamburg S21 Elbgaustraße  Aumühle 35,8 km, 50 min = 43 km/h

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:44 ----------




> HKL:n metron kanssa on tehty monta virhettä, kuten asemien määrä, josta edellä kirjoitin. Taustalla on historia siitä, että alunperin HKL:n metroa suunniteltiin siltä pohjalta kuin Pariisin tai muiden mallina olleiden kaupunkien metroja niitä vastaavalla mitoituksella. Kun kaluston mitoitus sitten paisui S-Bahniksi, vastaavaa korjausta ei tehty asemien tiheyteen, koska kuviteltiin raitioteiden korvaamista tunnelimetrolla.


Nopeudessa Helsingin metro ainakin pärjää aika hyvin Pariisin RER:lle, jota aika yleisesti pidetään yhtenä maailman parhaista paikallisjunajärjestelmistä. Esimerkiksi Pariisin RER A:n nopeus välillä Boissy-Saint-Léger - Saint-Germain-en-Laye on 47 km/h. Nykyään Helsingin metron nopeus välillä Ruoholahti - Mellunmäki on 45 Km/h. Länsimetron valmistuttua välillä Matinkylä - Mellunmäki sitten 47 km/h eli aivan sama kuin Pariisin RER A:lla.

Aika hyvin "virheellisesti" suunnitellulta järjestelmältä.

----------


## 339-DF

En muista, että täällä olisi koskaan seurannut hedelmällistä keskustelua siitä, että joku esittelee itse valikoimiaan esimerkkejä ja niiden perusteella todistelee jotakin. Esimerkkejä on monenlaisia ja jokainen löytää kyllä mieleisensä, jos tahtoo.

Pohtia voisi myös, missä määrin on järkevää verrata keskenään Helsingin seutua ja Euroopan suuria metropoleja. Pariisissa se alue, joka suomalaisittain on "kantakaupunkimaista", ts. korttelikaupunkia, on huisin paljon suurempi kuin alue Tullinpuomin ja Merikadun välillä. Samoin ympäröivä lähiömatto on aika lailla eri suuruusluokaa monellakin tavalla.

Ei ole mikään salaisuus, että Helsingin metrojärjestelmän ongelma on se, että se yrittää yhtä aikaa olla monen eri tason liikennettä. Yhden koon sukkahousut eivät sovi oikein kellekään. Matka-aika Helsingin uudesta kaukoidästä uhkaa kasvaa liian pitkäksi, jotta metro olisi houkutteleva  toisaalta lyhyillä matkoilla asemaväli on liian suuri, jotta metro olisi oikeasti kätevä. Lopputilanteen kehärata sekä A- ja N-junat ovat metroa vastaavia tässä mielessä. Meidän pieni metropolimme väljine metsälähiöineen nyt vaan ei ole kovin kiitollinen ympäristö joukkoliikennesuunnittelijalle.

----------


## petteri

> Ei ole mikään salaisuus, että Helsingin metrojärjestelmän ongelma on se, että se yrittää yhtä aikaa olla monen eri tason liikennettä. Yhden koon sukkahousut eivät sovi oikein kellekään. Matka-aika Helsingin uudesta kaukoidästä uhkaa kasvaa liian pitkäksi, jotta metro olisi houkutteleva  toisaalta lyhyillä matkoilla asemaväli on liian suuri, jotta metro olisi oikeasti kätevä. Lopputilanteen kehärata sekä A- ja N-junat ovat metroa vastaavia tässä mielessä. Meidän pieni metropolimme väljine metsälähiöineen nyt vaan ei ole kovin kiitollinen ympäristö joukkoliikennesuunnittelijalle.


Minusta Helsingin metro tai kaupunkijunat eivät ole seudulla joukkoliikenteen ongelma, vaan päinvastoin ne ovat seudun joukkoliikenteen suuri vahvuus. Ne ovat lähiöjoukkoliikenteen tähtituotteita, joita voidaan ylpeydellä esitellä koko maailmalle. Toinen Helsingin vahvuus on nykyinen raitioliikenne, joka myös palvelee hyvin, sillä alueella, jolla nykyään palvelee. 

Ongelmana on sen sijaan ettei noiden vaihtoehtojen välillä ole mitään raideliikennettä. Lisäksi metrosta on huonot vaihtoyhteydet kaupunkijuniin, toimivassa järjestelmässä pitäisi olla laiturin yli vaihto metrosta kaupunkijuniin. Toki vaihdoissa on muutenkin seudulla ongelmia.

Tätä ongelmakenttää voinee kuvata jakamalla eri liikennevälineitä eri luokkiin. (Esimerkit nyt menevät Helsinki, Tukholma, Berliini, Pariisi osastolla, kun noita kaupunkeja tunnen vähän paremmin kuin muita mahdollisia esimerkkikaupunkeja.)
*

Luokka 1:*
Lontoon bussit
Pariisin bussit
Helsingin ratikat

*Luokka 1+:*
Pariisi raitiovaunu T3
Berliini raitiovaunu M4
Tampereen ratikka(suunnitteilla)

*Luokka 2*
Pariisi metro: linjat 1-13
Berliini U-bahn
Düsseldorf U-Stadtbahn
Pariisi raitiovaunu T2
Tukholma, Tvärbanan nopeammalta osaltaan.

*Luokka 2+:*
Tukholma, Tunnelbanan vihreä linja

*Luokka 3:*
Helsinki metro 
Helsinki A, I, P, ja K-junat
Pariisi RER A
Pariisi metro linja 14
Berliini S-bahn
Tukholma, Tunnelbanan, sininen linja
Tukholma, pendeltåg J38

*
Luokka 4*
Regionalexpress Re 1, Berliini
R-juna, Helsinki
Tukholma, pendeltåg J36

Helsingin seudulla on nyt raideliikenteenä oikeastaan vain 1, 3 ja 4 tason liikennettä, ei mitään muuta. Tasot 1+, 2 ja 2+ ovat täysin bussiliikenteen varassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä virheellinen väite minun täytyy korjata.


Väite ei ole virheellinen, eikä virheelliseksi voi todistaa mitään tilastoarvoa poimimalla yksittäisiä mieleisiään havaintoja, jotka ovat tilaston kanssa ristiriidassa.

Voit itse kaivaa Saksan S-Bahninen reittikartat ja laskea niistä asemavälit, kuten minä olen tehnyt. En ole kaivellut kaikkien järjestelmien kaikkien linjojen aikatauluja, kuten et ole sinäkään tehnyt. Sen sijaan laskin, minkälaista linjanopeutta voidaan noudattaa saksalaisilla S-Bahneilla sillä kalustolla, jota niillä enimmäkseen käytetään.

En ole moittinut HKL:n metron linjanopeutta, vaan sen heikkoa kattavuuttaa siitä huolimatta, että sillä on vastaaviin Saksan järjestelmiin nähden tuplaten tiheämmin asemia. Sen vuoksi HKL:n metron linjanopeus voisi olla nykyistä suurempi, jotta sillä saisi jotain hyvitystä vaihtoihin kuluvaan aikaan.

Varmaan ymmärrät itsekin, että Matinkylän pätkä nostaa koko järjestelmän linjanopeutta, koska siellä on keskimäärin pidempiä asemavälejä kuin nykymetrolla. Mutta tällä nousulla ei ole mitään merkitystä metron nykyisille käyttäjille. Eikä juuri tulevillekaan. MatinkyläMellunkylä -matkoja ei juurikaan tulla tekemään. Espoolaiset, jotka nykyään käyttävät vaihdottomia bussilinjoja, tulevat kärsimään vaivalloisemmista ja kauemmin kestävistä matkoista kuin nyt, vaikka metrolla onkin suurempi linjanopeus kuin nyt. Länsiväylän busseilla vain on metron reitillä eli Länsiväylällä paljon metroa suurempi linjanopeus ja lisäksi suorempi reitti. Eikä ole hukka-aikaa vaihtamisesta.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> En ole samaa mieltä. Raitiotiessä loppuu eniten kesken kyky hoitaa pitkät matkat, mutta kapasiteettikin on kovilla. Minä kun en suunnittele pelkästään nykyiseen kaupunkiin vaan myös tulevaisuuteen ja selvästi nykyistä suuremmalle joukkoliikenteen käyttöäasteelle. Miljoonakaupunkien metrot ovat täyteen ammuttuja. Meillä ei ole yhtä kovia ruuhkia, joten palvelun on oltava väljempää. Siksi täyteen ammuttu raitiotie ei yksin ole oikea ratkaisu, vaan tarvitaan tiettyä ylimitoitusta.


Raitioliikenteestäkin löytyy kyllä kapasiteettia, mutta se tosiaan vaatii niitä 60-75 m pitkiä junia. Esimerkiksi Rantaradallahan ajetaan nykyään Leppävaaran päiväliikenteessä 15 min välein kulkevilla yhden 75-metriä pitkän Flirtin kokoisilla junilla, joten puhtaasti kalustokoon puolesta Rantaradan S/U/E-junien liikenteen pystyisi hoitamaan katukelpoisella kalustolla. Samoin A-junienkin päiväliikenteen. Ruuhka-aikojen liikenteen hoitaminen katukelpoisella kalustolla vaatisi luultavasti liikennöintiä noilla 75-ratikkajunilla kahta reittiä Leppävaaraan, molempia 5 min välein. Esimerkiksi niin, että S/U/E-junia korvaavat tram-trainit ajaisivat Leppävaaran länsipuolella suunnilleen nykyistä rataa ja Leppävaarasta sitten Perkkaan läpi Turunväylän maastokäytävään ja Paciuksenkadulle. A-junat taas kulkisivat Leppävaarasta Pitäjänmäelle nykyistä rataa ja sieltä Huopalahdentielle ja Paciuksenkadulle.

Paciuksenkadulla sitten noista luultavasti pitäisi/kannattaisi laittaa noi kauempaa tulevat linjat tunnelia pitkin keskustaan. Pysäkkejä ehkä noin 800 m välein ja rata osittain cut'n'coverina jyrkin nousuin ja laskuin (asemat mahdollisimman lähellä pintaa). Ei toki mikään halpa ratkaisu.

Esimerkkini on joka tapauksessa hypoteettinen, mutta tuollaista minä lähtisin ehdottamaan, jos harjoitustehtävänä olisi Rantaradan lähijunaliikenteen hoitaminen katukelpoisella kalustolla.




> Tiedossa on jo nyt, että tälle kapasiteetille olisi oikeasti käyttöä. Järjestelmä ei siis olekaan niin tarpeettoman raskas kuin yrität väittää.


Minusta Helsingin nykyisen metron yksi ongelma on se, että siinä on ahnedittu liikaa asutusta yhdelle (vaikkakin) haarutuvalle radalle. Raideyhteys Kontulaan olisi pitänyt tehdä Viikin kautta ja samalla Pihlajamäki olisi saanut raideyhteyden. Itäkeskuksesta rataa olisi voinut jatkaa Vuosaareen kuten nytkin, mutta niin että pääteasema olisi ollut vanhassa Vuosaaressa (jossain siellä ns. pohjoisen ostarin tienoilla).

Historiaa pitäisi tietysti aina arvioida sen perusteella, että mitä kunakin ajanhetkellä on reaalistisesti voitu tietää. Miksi esimerkiksi Viikki/Latokartano rakennettiin vasta 1990- ja 2000-luvuilla, eikä jo 60-luvulla, jolloin tuo raideyhteys Kontulaan olisi ollut erittäin helppo perustella tuota kautta?




> Toisaalta en ole vakuuttunut, että on realistista heittää mm. Hakunilan asukkaita yli laidan, jotta suuremmalle joukolle saataisiin paremmat matkat. Jos Helsingin sisemmän joukkoliikennekaupungin palvelu keskitetään maan päällä raitioteihin, seudullinen bussiliikenne kärsii väistämättä. Tätä menetystä Pisaralla voitaisiin kompensoida.


Minusta tämän seudun bussiliikenteen ongelma (noin Helsingin kantakaupungin näkökulmasta) ei ole se, että mm. Hakunilaan ja Pähkinärinteeseen ajetaan bussilinjoja. Vaan se, että esimerkiksi Haagan-Kannelmäen alueelle ajetaan yhteensä viittä bussilinjaa (40,41,42,43,63) sen lisäksi, että Vihdintiellä ja Hämeenlinnanväylällä kulkee muita linjoja. Ja vielä aivan alueen eteläreunalle päättyy tällä hetkellä ratikkalinja. Tälläiset kohtuu tiheästi (15 min välein tai tiheämmin kulkevat) linjat aikaansaavat sen bussiliikenteen "massan" kantakaupungin sisääntuloväylillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sekoitatko asioita ihan tahallasi? Maailmalla on metroiksi nimitettyjä joukkoliikennepalveluita aivan laidasta laitaan. Jos niiden nimityksiin uskotaan, niin kaikki, mikä liikkuu kiskoilla on metroa. Mikä vaan tekee tavallisten ihmisten sekä maallikkopäättäjien elämän vaikeaksi.


Helsinki on pohjois-eurooppalainen metropoli, ja liikennepalvelut on syytä mitoittaa muiden vastaavien kuteen Tukholman, Oslon, Kööpenhaminan, Amsterdamin, hyviksi todetuilla tavoilla. Se minkä niminen järjestelmä on ei ole niin suurta merkitystä. 




> Ja kun tämä on ketju Pisarasta, niin jospa päättäjille kerrottaisiin, että rakennetaan Helsinkiin nykyisen metron rinnalle vielä toinen metro, niin ei menisi läpi. Mutta nyt valehdellaan, että tehdään jokin ihmetunneli, joka ratkaisee junaliikenteen ongelmat Rovaniemeä ja Nurmesta myöten, niin johan tulee kiitosta maaseudulta asti.


Miten niin "rinnalla"?  tietysti Pisaralla on 2 asemaa yhteistä metron kanssa, mutta siihen se rinnakkaisuus jää. Pisaran rakentamiseksi valtio kai osallistuisi n 33% osuudella kuten nykyisiäkin metroja ja kaupunkiratoja, ja EU mahdollisesti 15% osuudella. EU:n osallistuminen on perusteltua mm siksi että EU on rahoittanut myös Budapestin uusinta metrolinjaa. Vaikka EU:n tuki osoitetaan tavallisesti kansainvälisen junaliikenteen hankkeisiin, niin  silti olisi perusteellsita EU:n osallistua tällaiseen maan/kaupungin sisäisen liikenteen hankkeeseen,  koska Suomella ei ole kansainvälistä junaliikennettä muualle kuin EU:n ulkopuoliseen Venäjään. Parantaahan Pisara myös yhteyksiä lentokentälle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Mitään teknistä estettä ei ole sille, että tässä tiheässä verkossa on mahdollisuus eri pysähtymiskäytännön paveluille. Siis tyyliin Mannerheimintiellä harvempi pysäkkiväli kuin Topeliuksenkadulla.


Vain jos oletetaan, että molemmissa käytävissä ei ole tarvetta paikalliselle palvelulle. Nähdäkseni kantakaupungissa tarvetta on jokseenkin kaikilla pääkaduilla. Kyse kun on tiiviistä ja jatkuvasta kaupunkirakenteesta, jossa linjaston ihannemuoto on ruudukko. Leo Kososen ja kumppaneiden Urban Fabrics -mallissa tätä kutsuttaisiin sisemmäksi joukkoliikennekaupungiksi.




> Tämä on keinotekoista kysyntää. Keinotekoista metron kysyntä on siksi, että sen kanssa vain rakennetaan sellaista joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, jossa matkoja keskitetään kiertämään yhden metroradan kautta. Tämän sivun kuvapari kertoo, mistä on kysymys. Kuvapari osoittaa, että sama matkatuotos voidaan hoitaa kevyin välinein, mutta metron kanssa saadaan aikaiseksi 612 kertaa niin suuria liikennevirtoja kuin on oikeasti tarpeen.


Varsin erikoinen sivu ja kuvapari. Tyypillisessä eurooppalaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa keskustan painoarvo on olennaisesti suurempi kuin yksittäisen alakeskuksen. Esimerkiksi Helsingin tapauksessa kantakaupunki tuottaa 30-40 % koko seudun arvonlisäyksestä. Tukholmassa keskustan suhteellinen painoarvo on vielä suurempi. Keskustaan on siis luontevasti suurempia virtoja, vaikkakaan ei toki niin äärimmäisiä kuin toisessa esittämässäsi ääripäässä.

Muutenkin kyseessä tuntuu olevan virheellinen dikotomia (kahtiajako). Ei ole olemassa ainoastaan kahta ääripäätä, vaan skaala keskittämisen asteita. "Kevyt joukkoliikenne tarkoittaa joukkoliikenteen liikennevirtojen hajauttamista mahdollisimman pieniin yksiköihin." Tämä onnnistuisi kai parhaiten takseilla tai pikkubusseilla?

Väite äärimmäisestä keskittämisestä ei myöskään pidä paikkaansa. Vaikka Itä-Helsinki on puhtain liityntäliikenteen suunta, sieltäkin on nykyisin vahvoja poikittaisia yhteyksiä eli runkolinjat 550 ja 560. Näiden suosiosta huolimatta metron matkustajamäärät eivät ole pudonneet, vaan kasvaneet. Säteen suunnassa luontevia käytäviä Itä-Helsingistä ei ole kovin montaa. Näistä Itäväylän käytävässä kulkee kyllä varsin tiheästi metroa täydentävä linjapari 58/58B. Laajasalon silta on tietenkin ilmeinen rinnakkaisyhteys, jota nyt suunnitellaan. Laajasalon tähänastisella asukasmäärällä näin suuri kynnysinvestointi tuskin olisi ollut perusteltavissa.

Sikälihän esitetty periaate verkostomaisemmasta linjastosta on luonteva, että se on myös käsittelyssä olevan Yleiskaavan keskeinen tavoite  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Tyypillisessä eurooppalaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa keskustan painoarvo on olennaisesti suurempi kuin yksittäisen alakeskuksen. Esimerkiksi Helsingin tapauksessa kantakaupunki tuottaa 30-40 % koko seudun arvonlisäyksestä. Tukholmassa keskustan suhteellinen painoarvo on vielä suurempi. Keskustaan on siis luontevasti suurempia virtoja, vaikkakaan ei toki niin äärimmäisiä kuin toisessa esittämässäsi ääripäässä.


Mitä tuo "arvonlisäys" tarkoittaa? Sitäkö, että jollain satunnaisesti valitulla tyypillisellä alueella joukkoliikennematkoista 3040 % suuntautuu keskustaan ja loput jonnekin muualle?

----------


## late-

> Mitä tuo "arvonlisäys" tarkoittaa?


Wikipedia: Arvonlisäys. Kuvaa siis sitä, että kantakaupungissa on taloudellisesta toimeliaisuudesta suuri osa. Suuri toimintotiheys tarkoittaa yleensä suurta matkatiheyttä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vain jos oletetaan, että molemmissa käytävissä ei ole tarvetta paikalliselle palvelulle. Nähdäkseni kantakaupungissa tarvetta on jokseenkin kaikilla pääkaduilla.


Kyllä joukkoliikenneverkko voi olla katuverkossa hierarkkinen siten kuin katuverkko itsekin. Ja jos ajatellaan paria Mansku ja Topeliuksenkatu, ne ovat niin lähekkäin, että kumpikin on kävelymatkan päässä toisistaan. Mitä ei voi sanoa mistään tunneliasemaratkaisusta, jota hesalaisella raskasraideliikenteellä voi toteuttaa.

Lisäksi, ei ole mikään ongelma, että pitkältäkin tulevat ratikat ajavat lyhyen matkaa kaupunkikeskustassa yhtä hitaasti = tiheällä pysäkkivälillä kuin muukin joukkoliikenne. Tarkoitus on optimoida ihmisten matka-aikaa, ei maksimoida minkään välineen linjanopeutta




> Varsin erikoinen sivu ja kuvapari. Tyypillisessä eurooppalaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa keskustan painoarvo on olennaisesti suurempi kuin yksittäisen alakeskuksen. Esimerkiksi Helsingin tapauksessa kantakaupunki tuottaa 30-40 % koko seudun arvonlisäyksestä. Tukholmassa keskustan suhteellinen painoarvo on vielä suurempi. Keskustaan on siis luontevasti suurempia virtoja, vaikkakaan ei toki niin äärimmäisiä kuin toisessa esittämässäsi ääripäässä.


Erikoinen kuvapari? Se on vuodelta 1999, ja olet ensimmäinen, joka on maininnut sen erikoiseksi.  :Wink: 

Kyllä, kaupunkien ydinkeskusta on tärkeämpi paikka kuin muut keskittymät. Ydinkeskustassa on yleensä tehokkain maankäyttö ja siksi sinne matkustetaan eniten. Kehämäisten yhteyksien tarve syntyy kaupungin kasvusta, sillä ydinkeskustan kasvulle tulee aina jokin raja. Meillä raja on ns. Helsingin profiili, siis arvovalinta siitä, ettei nykyisiä rakennuksia jyrätä pilvenpiirtäjien alta.

Hesan seudulla kantakaupungin ulkopuolisten kehämäisten yhteyksien tarve on ymmärretty jo 1960-luvulla, ja liikenneverkon ongelmaksi on muodostunut se, ettei joukkoliikenne ole seurannut tätä kehitystä. Tämä johtuu metrosta, jolle 1960-luvulla suunniteltiin yksi kehäyhteys, ja sen piti riittää, kuten metron muutenkin autoistuvan seudun joukkoliikenteeksi. (Katso Smith-Polvisen metrokartta!)

Kuvapari ei kuvaa sitä, paljonko halutaan matkustaa keskustaan, vaan kuvapari havainnollistaa joukkoliikenteen keskittämisen vaikutusta matkoihin, jotka eivät keskittämistä tarvitse. Kyse on siis matkoista kuvien pisteiden välillä puuttumatta siihen, paljonko näiden matkojen lisäksi on matkoja, jotka suuntautuvat vain reunoilta keskustaaan.

Joukkoliikenteessä on aivan sama tilanne kuin katuliikenteen autoilussakin. Kehätiet tehdään keventämään keskustan kautta kulkevia yhteyksiä ja lyhentämään ajomatkaa ja -aikaa. Et varmaankaan ole sillä kannalla, että kehätiet pitäisi sulkea ja purkaa, koska enin osa asukkaista on matkalla keskustaan? Ja itse asiassa, enää ei edes ole niin. Suurempi osa seudun matkoista tehdään muiden pisteiden välillä kuin niin, että toinen päätepiste on keskusta.




> Muutenkin kyseessä tuntuu olevan virheellinen dikotomia (kahtiajako). Ei ole olemassa ainoastaan kahta ääripäätä, vaan skaala keskittämisen asteita. "Kevyt joukkoliikenne tarkoittaa joukkoliikenteen liikennevirtojen hajauttamista mahdollisimman pieniin yksiköihin." Tämä onnnistuisi kai parhaiten takseilla tai pikkubusseilla?


En ole esittänyt tällaista, eikä taksi ole joukkoliikennettä. Sen sijaan seudulla kyllä vallitsee nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen dikotoima. Sallittua on vain mahdollisimman raskas ja kallis raideliikenne, eli metro tai junat, ja mahdollisimman pienimuotoinen ja tuotetun matkan tuotantokustannuksiltaan kallis joukkoliikenne, eli normibussi tai vielä pienempi bussi, kuten Kutsuplus. Tämän dikotomian välissä on seudulle parhaiten soveltuva ratkaisu, raitiotie. Mutta sitä ei tehdä, koska se on joko liian kallis tai sitten se ei ole tarpeeksi kallis, kun samalle suunnalle suunnitellaan riittävän kallista tunnelia tai muuta metroa, joka voi tulla joskus puolen vuosisadan kuluttua.

Tämä virhe on tehty juuri Espoossa, jossa ollaan panemassa valtavaa rahamäärää pieneen osaan Espoon joukkoliikenteestä. Ja samalla keskitetään joukkoliikennevirtoja turhaan kiertämiseen, kun muuta mahdollisuutta ei tule, kun ei rahat riitä. Onneksi kaikesta huolimatta Helsingin yleiskaavaa on tehty aivan toisella ymmärryksellä seudun liikenneverkon tarpeesta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä joukkoliikenneverkko voi olla katuverkossa hierarkkinen siten kuin katuverkko itsekin. Ja jos ajatellaan paria Mansku ja Topeliuksenkatu, ne ovat niin lähekkäin, että kumpikin on kävelymatkan päässä toisistaan. Mitä ei voi sanoa mistään tunneliasemaratkaisusta, jota hesalaisella raskasraideliikenteellä voi toteuttaa.
> 
> Lisäksi, ei ole mikään ongelma, että pitkältäkin tulevat ratikat ajavat lyhyen matkaa kaupunkikeskustassa yhtä hitaasti = tiheällä pysäkkivälillä kuin muukin joukkoliikenne. Tarkoitus on optimoida ihmisten matka-aikaa, ei maksimoida minkään välineen linjanopeutta


Hyvä että olet ajatellut tätä. Mutta entä jos ei onnistu toteuttaminen? Mannerheimintiellä pysäkkivälien lisäksi ongelmana on muu liikenne, ja sille ei löydy yhtä helppoa ratkaisua kuin Hämeentielllä eli autot pois. 




> Erikoinen kuvapari? Se on vuodelta 1999, ja olet ensimmäinen, joka on maininnut sen erikoiseksi. 
> 
> Kyllä, kaupunkien ydinkeskusta on tärkeämpi paikka kuin muut keskittymät. Ydinkeskustassa on yleensä tehokkain maankäyttö ja siksi sinne matkustetaan eniten. Kehämäisten yhteyksien tarve syntyy kaupungin kasvusta, sillä ydinkeskustan kasvulle tulee aina jokin raja. Meillä raja on ns. Helsingin profiili, siis arvovalinta siitä, ettei nykyisiä rakennuksia jyrätä pilvenpiirtäjien alta.


Vähän tarkoitushakuiselta kuva vaikuttaa, kuin Vanhasen himmelit :Wink:  Helsingin kantakaupungin laajeneminen ei ole loppumassa, rakenteilla on paljon uutta, Töölönlahden alue on pääosin vielä rrakentamatta, myös pilvenpiirtäjiä nousee Kalasatamaan ja Pasilaan, ja sitten ovat tulossa vielä nuo kaupunkibulevardit. 

Ihmiset tai ainakin järkevät ihmiset pyrkivät muuttamaan asumaan sellaisen yhteyden päähän työpaikastaan että joukkoliikenneyhteys on mahdollisimman suora, ja siksi joukkoliikennettä käyttävät kaikkein eniten ne ihmiset jotka käyvät keskustassa töissä tai opiskelemassa. 

Sellaiset ihmiset jotka käyvät töissä Hakkilan varastoalueella tai lentokentän työpaikka-alueella eivät välttämättä asu Itä-Helsingissä tai Etelä-Espoossa, mutta kyllä se töihin meno niistäkin kohteista onnistuu julkisilla jos on kärsivällinen ja suostuu vaihtamaan kulkuneuvoa keskustassa. Mutta useimmat lulutavasasti kulkevat autolla jos on sellainen matka tai sitten muuttavat lähemmäs työpaikaansa.




> Joukkoliikenteessä on aivan sama tilanne kuin katuliikenteen autoilussakin. Kehätiet tehdään keventämään keskustan kautta kulkevia yhteyksiä ja lyhentämään ajomatkaa ja -aikaa. Et varmaankaan ole sillä kannalla, että kehätiet pitäisi sulkea ja purkaa, koska enin osa asukkaista on matkalla keskustaan? Ja itse asiassa, enää ei edes ole niin. Suurempi osa seudun matkoista tehdään muiden pisteiden välillä kuin niin, että toinen päätepiste on keskusta.


Kaikissa vähänkin suuremmissa kaupungeissa on kehä- tai ohitusteitä  ja niiden funktio on seudullisten matkojen lisäksi palvella kauko- ja läpikulkuliikennettä. Se määrä autoja joita kehäteillä liikkuu ei mahtuisi kaupungin keskustan läpi ajamaan tai meno olisi aika h-lvetinmoista. 

Se että kehäteillä kulkee vähän joukkoliikennettä johtuu siitä että ne on rakennettu asutuksesta etäälle niin että  kävelymatkat pysäkeille olisivat pitkät. Siksi on kehämaisia  joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä varten jouduttu rakentamaan omia väyliä lähiöiden väliin, jos varsinainen katuverkko ei toimi,  kuten Jokereiden (550 ja 560)  kohdalla on tehty. 




> En ole esittänyt tällaista, eikä taksi ole joukkoliikennettä. Sen sijaan seudulla kyllä vallitsee nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen dikotoima. Sallittua on vain mahdollisimman raskas ja kallis raideliikenne, eli metro tai junat, ja mahdollisimman pienimuotoinen ja tuotetun matkan tuotantokustannuksiltaan kallis joukkoliikenne, eli normibussi tai vielä pienempi bussi, kuten Kutsuplus. Tämän dikotomian välissä on seudulle parhaiten soveltuva ratkaisu, raitiotie. Mutta sitä ei tehdä, koska se on joko liian kallis tai sitten se ei ole tarpeeksi kallis, kun samalle suunnalle suunnitellaan riittävän kallista tunnelia tai muuta metroa, joka voi tulla joskus puolen vuosisadan kuluttua.


Kutsuplus ei ole mikään normituote ja se aiotaan myydä. Helsingin seudun ongelma on että se on levinnyt liian kauas että raitiovaunukaan ei ole erityisen kätevä vaikka Jokeri ja  muutama muu linja saataisiin kehäykköselle asti pidennettyä. Suurin osa lähiöiden liikenteestä joudutaan joka tapauksessa hoitamaan busseilla. Ja jos raitiotiellä pitäisi korvata metro keskustassa niin se kulkisi tunnelia pitkin sekin. 

HSL-liikenteestä pitäisi Kerava ja Kirkkonummi tiputtaa oikeastaan pois ja Helsinki voisi antaa Sipoolle Östersundom takaisin jos ei sinne kuitenkaan olla rakentamassa mitään. Silloin joukkoliikenteen  panostus saaataisiin kohdennettua sinne missä on eniten tarvetta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvä että olet ajatellut tätä. Mutta entä jos ei onnistu toteuttaminen? Mannerheimintiellä pysäkkivälien lisäksi ongelmana on muu liikenne, ja sille ei löydy yhtä helppoa ratkaisua kuin Hämeentielllä eli autot pois.


Mikä Mannerheimintiessä on ongelma? Se on kyllin leveä häiriöttömille ratikkakaistoille, jos ne vain halutaan häiriöttömiksi. Hämeentie ei ole yhtä leveä. 




> Ihmiset tai ainakin järkevät ihmiset pyrkivät muuttamaan asumaan sellaisen yhteyden päähän työpaikastaan että joukkoliikenneyhteys on mahdollisimman suora, ja siksi joukkoliikennettä käyttävät kaikkein eniten ne ihmiset jotka käyvät keskustassa töissä tai opiskelemassa.


Oikeasti ihmiset muuttavat sellaiseen paikkaan, josta tykkäävät, jos sieltä vaan pääsee jollain konstilla liikkumaan. Työpaikat vaihtuvat useammin kuin asunnot, joten asuinpaikan yhteyksiä pitää katsoa kokonaisuutena. Lisäksi aika usein samassa asunnossa asuu kaksi työssäkäyvää aikuista, jotka harvoin ovat samassa paikassa töissä.

Helsingin seudulla korostuu nykyään kiinnostus joukkoliikenteeseen, koska autoliikenne ei enää vedä Kehä 1:lläkään. Puhut itsekin suorista yhteyksistä, mutta ehdotat, että ihan hyvin menee keskustan kautta kiertäen. Ei mene. Keskustan kautta kiertäminen on karkeasti kaksinkertainen matka-aika, koska kolmion yhden sivun matkustaminen on puolet siitä, mitä on kahden sivun matkustaminen.

Kehätie ratkaisi keskustan kautta kiertämisen autoille siksi ajaksi, kunnes autoilun määrä kasvoi tukkimaan kehätien. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjielle tätä kehän avulla oikaisua tarjottiin vasta 30 vuotta myöhemmin, ja suosio on osoittanut tarpeen eli sen, että keskustan kautta kiertämien on huono ratkaisu.




> Helsingin seudun ongelma on että se on levinnyt liian kauas että raitiovaunukaan ei ole erityisen kätevä vaikka Jokeri ja  muutama muu linja saataisiin kehäykköselle asti pidennettyä. Suurin osa lähiöiden liikenteestä joudutaan joka tapauksessa hoitamaan busseilla. Ja jos raitiotiellä pitäisi korvata metro keskustassa niin se kulkisi tunnelia pitkin sekin.


Niin, kirjoitin Laten mainitsemasta dikotomiasta, jota tässä kuvaat. Bussi tai metro kelpaavat, tässä tapauksessa laajalle seudulle, mutta bussia nopeampi ja metroa paremmin palveleva raitiovaunu ei kelpaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä Mannerheimintiessä on ongelma? Se on kyllin leveä häiriöttömille ratikkakaistoille, jos ne vain halutaan häiriöttömiksi. Hämeentie ei ole yhtä leveä.


Late jo kertoi pari viestiä sitten mitkä ne esteet ovat. En viitsi toistaa. Itse kyseisellä reitillä aika usein matkustavana tiedän että se on aika toivoton tapaus matkusti sitten raitiovaunulla, bussilla omalla autolla koska ruuhka-aikaan kävelee yhtä nopeasti. Polkupyörällä en ole uskaltanut koska siellä joku hullu voi ajaa päälle. Ja autoja ei sieltä saa siirrettyä millekään "sörnäisten rantatielle" koska sellaista ei ole keskustan länsipuolella.




> Helsingin seudulla korostuu nykyään kiinnostus joukkoliikenteeseen, koska autoliikenne ei enää vedä Kehä 1:lläkään. Puhut itsekin suorista yhteyksistä, mutta ehdotat, että ihan hyvin menee keskustan kautta kiertäen. Ei mene. Keskustan kautta kiertäminen on karkeasti kaksinkertainen matka-aika, koska kolmion yhden sivun matkustaminen on puolet siitä, mitä on kahden sivun matkustaminen.


Jos ne kaksi sivua pytyy tekemään metrolla tai junalla niin ei ole ongelma koska niiiden matkanopeus on 2 kertainen pintaliikenteeseen verrattuna. Olen itsekin tehnyt sellaisia työmatkoja, vaihto oli tosin Pasilassa. Ei olisi aikoinaan ollut ongelma mennä keskustan kauttakaan jos länsimetro olisi ollut olemassa 15-20 vuotta sitten.Mutta koska ei ollut vaihdoin työpaikani sellaiseen joka oli rantaradan varrella.




> Kehätie ratkaisi keskustan kautta kiertämisen autoille siksi ajaksi, kunnes autoilun määrä kasvoi tukkimaan kehätien. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjielle tätä kehän avulla oikaisua tarjottiin vasta 30 vuotta myöhemmin, ja suosio on osoittanut tarpeen eli sen, että keskustan kautta kiertämien on huono ratkaisu.


Autolla on vähän eri juttu koska ne juuttuvat ruuhkiin. Juna tai metro eivät juutu ellei ole jokin paha häiriö.




> Niin, kirjoitin Laten mainitsemasta dikotomiasta, jota tässä kuvaat. Bussi tai metro kelpaavat, tässä tapauksessa laajalle seudulle, mutta bussia nopeampi ja metroa paremmin palveleva raitiovaunu ei kelpaa.


Kelpaa se kantakaupunfgissa ja tulee se kelpaamaan Jokerissa ja Laajasalossa. Jossakin 20 km päässä keskustassa se ei välttämättä pysty kilpailemaan enää koska asutus on liian hajanaista ja bussit + lähijunat hoitavat saman asian. 
Me ei voida oikein mitään sille että olimme tai ainakin minä olin 10 vuotta alle äänestyiän kun päätettiin metrin 1. vaiheesta 1969. Joudutaan siis elämään niillä päätöksillä jotka ne jotka ovat nyt 80+ vuotiaita ovat tehneet. Noin se maailma menee. Kuitenkin metro saa korkeimmat arvosanat joka kerta kun joukkoliikennevälineiden paremmuutta mitataan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Late jo kertoi pari viestiä sitten mitkä ne esteet ovat. En viitsi toistaa. Itse kyseisellä reitillä aika usein matkustavana tiedän että se on aika toivoton tapaus matkusti sitten raitiovaunulla, bussilla omalla autolla koska ruuhka-aikaan kävelee yhtä nopeasti.


HSL:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmän viat eivät ole Mannerheimintien vikoja. Mannerheimintie on yllin kyllin leveä häiriöttämästi kulkevalle tehokkaalle ja nopealle raitioliikenteelle, jonka kanssa ei tarvita busseja. Autoliikenne voidaan poistaa aina ja mistä vain, jopa New Yorkin ydinkeskustan kaduilta tai kymmenistä muista esimerkkitapauksista. _Traffic evaporation_ on sopiva hakusana. Sekään asia ei siitä miksikään muutu, vaikka tunnelifanaatikot haluavat kaivaa joukkoliikenteen tunneliin, jotta bussi- ja ratikkakaistat saadaan täyteen seisovia autoja.




> Jos ne kaksi sivua pytyy tekemään metrolla tai junalla niin ei ole ongelma koska niiiden matkanopeus on 2 kertainen pintaliikenteeseen verrattuna.


Silti suoraan meneminen on 2 kertaa nopeampaa näilläkin. Seuraavassa kerrot, että vaihdoit työpaikkaan Rantaradan varrelle. Aivan. Oikeasti tämä kehumasi nopeus on olemassa vain asemien välillä, ei yleisesti. Vain lähijunapalvelu ulottuu niin etäälle ja on niin nopea, että yhdistelmä bussipintaliikenne+vaihto+juna on nopeampi kuin edes bussipintaliikenne.




> Olen itsekin tehnyt sellaisia työmatkoja, vaihto oli tosin Pasilassa. Ei olisi aikoinaan ollut ongelma mennä keskustan kauttakaan jos länsimetro olisi ollut olemassa 15-20 vuotta sitten.Mutta koska ei ollut vaihdoin työpaikani sellaiseen joka oli rantaradan varrella.


Eihän Espoon metro tähän tule auttamaan nytkään. Säästät kävelemisen Rautatieaseman ja Kampin välillä, mutta joudut vaihtamaan jollain Espoon metroasemalla. Ihan sama, vaikka nytkin kävelisit Kaivokadun metroasemalle, ajaisit yhden asemavälin Kamppiin ja vaihdat siellä bussiin. Matkaketju on juna-metro-bussi sekä nyt että tulevaisuudessa.




> Kelpaa se kantakaupunfgissa ja tulee se kelpaamaan Jokerissa ja Laajasalossa. Jossakin 20 km päässä keskustassa se ei välttämättä pysty kilpailemaan enää koska asutus on liian hajanaista ja bussit + lähijunat hoitavat saman asian.


Liian hajanainen on liian hajanaista mille hyvänsä joukkoliikennejärjestelmälle. Ellet sitten ajattele asiaa niin, että rautatietä tai metroa voidaan, kannattaa ja pitää rakentaa hinnasta piittaamatta metsien alle, vaikka siellä ei asu kuin liito-oravia, mutta ratikkaa ei voi rakentaa edes asutuksen keskelle, jossa ei ole liito-oravia.

Tosiasia on, että raitiovaunu on nopeampi kuin bussi ja nopeampi kuin metro, kun niillä on sama pysähtymisväli. Tämä siis siten, että metro tarkoittaa HKL:n metroa. Liikenneviraston metro Vantaalla on nopeampi, 120 km/h huippunopeudellaan. Sillä sellaista huippunopeutta varten ei katukelpoista kiskokulkueuvoa (jota nimitän raitiovaunuksi) kannata tehdä.




> Me ei voida oikein mitään sille että olimme tai ainakin minä olin 10 vuotta alle äänestyiän kun päätettiin metrin 1. vaiheesta 1969. Joudutaan siis elämään niillä päätöksillä jotka ne jotka ovat nyt 80+ vuotiaita ovat tehneet.


Miksi? Johan metromafia on itse murtanut yhden keskeisen huru-ukkojen päätöksen, eli alentanut metronsa kapasiteetin lyhentämällä asemia. Ja olivat juuri valmiit romuttamaan kaikki junatkin. Metrolla on tärvitty toistaiseksi vain Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenne, ei ole mitään syytä tehdä samoja virheitä millään muulla suunnalla. Eikä Espoota lukuun ottamatta olla tekemässäkään, sen näkee Helsingin tulevasta yleiskaavasta. Jonka idea muuten on peräisin ajalta ennen autoilun ja sille tilaa tekevän metron invaasiota.




> Noin se maailma menee. Kuitenkin metro saa korkeimmat arvosanat joka kerta kun joukkoliikennevälineiden paremmuutta mitataan.


Tietenkin se saa korkeimmat arvosanat, kun kaikki muu joukkoliikenne pidetään puolen vuosisadan takaisella tasolla tai vielä siitäkin huononevana. Sillä joukkoliikenne oli 1960-luvulla nopeampaa kuin nykyisin, koska autoilu ei ollut seisottamassa ratikoita ja busseja joka risteyksessä.

Metro kerää pisteitä myös siitä, että liityntäliikennematkustajalta ei pyydetä arviota koko matkastaan, vaan erikseen metrosta ja bussista. Tottakai metro tuntuu hienolta liityntäbussimatkan jälkeen. Ja liityntäbussimatka todellistakin huonommalta, kun on mielessä se, miten paljon mukavampaa kyyti on kiskoilla. Lisäksi vastaaja ei tiedä mitään siitä, miten paljon mukavampi olisi nousta metroon jo kotipysäkiltä, kuten olisi tilanne, jos ei olisi raskasta liityntäliikennejärjestelmää vaan raitiotieverkko.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Tosiasia on, että raitiovaunu on nopeampi kuin bussi ja nopeampi kuin metro, kun niillä on sama pysähtymisväli. Tämä siis siten, että metro tarkoittaa HKL:n metroa.


Ja siten, että raitiovaunu ei ole HKL:n raitiovaunu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HSL:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmän viat eivät ole Mannerheimintien vikoja. Mannerheimintie on yllin kyllin leveä häiriöttämästi kulkevalle tehokkaalle ja nopealle raitioliikenteelle, jonka kanssa ei tarvita busseja. Autoliikenne voidaan poistaa aina ja mistä vain, jopa New Yorkin ydinkeskustan kaduilta tai kymmenistä muista esimerkkitapauksista. _Traffic evaporation_ on sopiva hakusana. Sekään asia ei siitä miksikään muutu, vaikka tunnelifanaatikot haluavat kaivaa joukkoliikenteen tunneliin, jotta bussi- ja ratikkakaistat saadaan täyteen seisovia autoja.


Mun mielestäni on sama vaikka autot saataisiin tunneliin pois bussien ja raitiovaunujen ja polkupyörien tieltä. Mutta nykymeno ei ole hyvä enkä minä usko että nykyisenkaltainen autoliikenne voidaan noin vain hävitää Helsingin sisääntuloteiltä ja keskustasta. New York on vähän toisenlaisessa asemassa se on ns maailmankaupunki joka elää 24/ ja siellä on todellakin laaja metro ja maanalainen lähijunaverkko liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuuksineen. 




> Eihän Espoon metro tähän tule auttamaan nytkään. Säästät kävelemisen Rautatieaseman ja Kampin välillä, mutta joudut vaihtamaan jollain Espoon metroasemalla. Ihan sama, vaikka nytkin kävelisit Kaivokadun metroasemalle, ajaisit yhden asemavälin Kamppiin ja vaihdat siellä bussiin. Matkaketju on juna-metro-bussi sekä nyt että tulevaisuudessa.


Ei se nyt ihan noin mene. Odottamiseenkin menee aikaa, vaikka välillä mentäisiin metrolla Rautatientorin ja Kampin välillä. Mun silloinen työapaikkani ol samassa korttelissa kuin mihin Tapiolan metroasemaa nyt rakennetaan ja sain kuulla että se muutti myöhemin Otaniemeen, en tiedä onko enää sielläkään.




> Liian hajanainen on liian hajanaista mille hyvänsä joukkoliikennejärjestelmälle. Ellet sitten ajattele asiaa niin, että rautatietä tai metroa voidaan, kannattaa ja pitää rakentaa hinnasta piittaamatta metsien alle, vaikka siellä ei asu kuin liito-oravia, mutta ratikkaa ei voi rakentaa edes asutuksen keskelle, jossa ei ole liito-oravia.


Ongelma on kai siinä että kun ratikkaa on yritetty tuoda pientaloalueille niin asukkaat vastustavat. Esim Espoon Laajalahdessa. No linjausta tullaan muuttamaan niin että se sivuaa liito-oravapöpelikköä. Käytännössä ratika soveltuu suomalaisten henkisen ilmapiirin mukaan vain kerrostalovaltaisiin kaupunginosiin. 




> Tosiasia on, että raitiovaunu on nopeampi kuin bussi ja nopeampi kuin metro, kun niillä on sama pysähtymisväli. Tämä siis siten, että metro tarkoittaa HKL:n metroa. Liikenneviraston metro Vantaalla on nopeampi, 120 km/h huippunopeudellaan. Sillä sellaista huippunopeutta varten ei katukelpoista kiskokulkueuvoa (jota nimitän raitiovaunuksi) kannata tehdä.


Tämän ketjun pitäsi käsitellä Pisararataa joka on Vantaan, Espoon, Kauniaisten ja Helsingin yhteinen metro, ja se kulkee 120 km/h. (tai ehkä ei varsinaiselle pisara-osuudella, siellä ehkä vain 100, mutta kuitenkin noopeammin kuin raitiovaunut maan pinnalla samassa kohtaa). Jos vain liukuporrassyysteemit asematasolta kadulle saadaan toimimaan asianmukaisella tehokkuudella niin matka-aikasäästöä mistä tahansa lähijunareittien varrelta kantakaupungin alueelle tulee toistakymmentä minuuttia/matka nykyiseen verrattuna.




> Miksi? Johan metromafia on itse murtanut yhden keskeisen huru-ukkojen päätöksen, eli alentanut metronsa kapasiteetin lyhentämällä asemia. Ja olivat juuri valmiit romuttamaan kaikki junatkin. Metrolla on tärvitty toistaiseksi vain Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenne, ei ole mitään syytä tehdä samoja virheitä millään muulla suunnalla. Eikä Espoota lukuun ottamatta olla tekemässäkään, sen näkee Helsingin tulevasta yleiskaavasta. Jonka idea muuten on peräisin ajalta ennen autoilun ja sille tilaa tekevän metron invaasiota.


Asemia ei ole tietääkseni lyhennetty missään ja samat vanhat metrojunat tulevat kulkemaan jatkossakin. Yleiskaava tähtää 30 + vuoden päähän, ja osa saattaa jäädä toteutumatta siinäkin ajassa. Varmimmin toteutuvat Vuosaaren laajennukset ja joidenkin teollisuusalueiden muuttumine asuinalueeksi, ml Malmin lentokenttä.




> Tietenkin se saa korkeimmat arvosanat, kun kaikki muu joukkoliikenne pidetään puolen vuosisadan takaisella tasolla tai vielä siitäkin huononevana. Sillä joukkoliikenne oli 1960-luvulla nopeampaa kuin nykyisin, koska autoilu ei ollut seisottamassa ratikoita ja busseja joka risteyksessä.


Ja mikähän mahtoi olla Helsingin + Espoon + Vantaan yhteenlaskettu asukasluku silloin? Olisiko ollut 600.000 eli sama kuin itse Helsingillä nyt ? Ja millainen oli elintaso ja infrastruktuurin yleinen taso, jos ei liikennettä lasketa, siihen aikaan, kuinka moni talous oli ilman sisävessaa ja keskuslämmitystä? Kuinka suuri osa naisista oli vain kotona eikä käynyt ollenkaan töissä ja kuinka monni työikäinen mies oli kaatunut tai invalidisoitunut sodassa niin pahasti ettei ollut ainakaan liikennettä tukkimassa autollaan?

Ja joukkoliikenteen nopeudesta muistan että nopeimmallakin länsiväylä-dösällä kesti Tapiolasta (Loouhentien päätäri) Kamppiin, alle 10 km, yli puoli tuntia siihen aikaan. Oli mahdollista kulkea myös Munkkiniemen ja Töölön kautta ja se kesti n 45 minuuttia. En ihmettele ollenkaan että perheenisät joila oli mahdollisuus, kulkivat mielummin autolla. No nyt autolla kulkevat miesten lisäksi myös perheenäidit joiden on vietävä lapset päiväkotiin. 




> Metro kerää pisteitä myös siitä, että liityntäliikennematkustajalta ei pyydetä arviota koko matkastaan, vaan erikseen metrosta ja bussista. Tottakai metro tuntuu hienolta liityntäbussimatkan jälkeen. Ja liityntäbussimatka todellistakin huonommalta, kun on mielessä se, miten paljon mukavampaa kyyti on kiskoilla. Lisäksi vastaaja ei tiedä mitään siitä, miten paljon mukavampi olisi nousta metroon jo kotipysäkiltä, kuten olisi tilanne, jos ei olisi raskasta liityntäliikennejärjestelmää vaan raitiotieverkko.


Mä olen sanut käsiteyksen että joukkoliikennepalvelujen suosiota arvioidaan monella eri tavalla. On ollut puhelinhaastattelua, on ollut itse välineesä mutta myös asemilla/vaihtopaikoilla tapahtuvia kyselyjä, ettei se niin yksipuolista ole. Ne jotka ovat HSL:llä töissä voisivat tarkentaa. Paljon ihmisiä poikkeavat ihan omasta halustaan myös ostoksilla ja viipyvät pidempään kun vaihtavat niin että matka tosiaan jakaantuu.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ja siten, että raitiovaunu ei ole HKL:n raitiovaunu.


Yleensä ottaen väite, että raitiovaunu olisi joukkoliikennevälineenä bussia nopeampi ei muutenkaan pidä paikkaansa nykyisissä Helsingin seudun liikenneoloissa, joissa busseilla on paljon omia kaistoja ja paikoittain varsin hyviä etuuksiakin.

Esimerkiksi suunnitteilla oleva Raide-Jokeri on noin 25 km/h linjanopeudellaan selvästi reilut 30 km/h tunnissa kulkevaa bussi-jokeria hitaampi. Syynä on, että bussit eivät vaan pysähdy joka pysäkillä kun taas kooltaan selvästi isompi ratikka pysähtyy joka pysäkillä. Lisäksi raitiovaunujen pikaraitiotyylinen liikennöintitapa tähtää yleensä tasaiseen vuoroväliin sekä tarkkaan aikataulussa pysymiseen, joka saadaan aikaan hidastamalla liian nopeasti kulkevia vuoroja. Erilainen liikennöintimalli usein hidastaa raitiolinjoja selvästi verrattuna ratkaisuun, jossa bussilinjaa ajetaan päästä päähän tai pitkiä matkoja ilman vuorovälien tasausta.

Ratikalle pitää olla hyvin suosiolliset liikenneolot ja/tai vertailukohtana huonosti tai hitaasti järjestetty bussiliikenne, jotta raitioliikenne on linjanopeudeltaan selkeästi bussiliikennettä nopeampi. Se, että ratikalla ei välttämättä saada linjoille lisää nopeutta ei toki tarkoita, ettei osaa raskaasti kuormitetuista runkolinjoista kannattaisi korvata ratikoilla. Siihen on usein muita oikein hyviä perusteita kuin linjanopeus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> New York on vähän toisenlaisessa asemassa se on ns maailmankaupunki joka elää 24/ ja siellä on todellakin laaja metro ja maanalainen lähijunaverkko liityntäpysäköintimahdollisuuksineen.


Näillä asioilla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että autoliikenteen määrä kaupungissa on sen mukaan, paljonko sille annetaan. Kehotan opiskelemaan sen ilmiön nimeltä _Traffic evaporation_. 




> Ei se nyt ihan noin mene. Odottamiseenkin menee aikaa, vaikka välillä mentäisiin metrolla Rautatientorin ja Kampin välillä. Mun silloinen työapaikkani ol samassa korttelissa kuin mihin Tapiolan metroasemaa nyt rakennetaan ja sain kuulla että se muutti myöhemin Otaniemeen, en tiedä onko enää sielläkään.


Kyllä se vaan niin menee. Vaikka sinun entinen työpaikkasi olisikin tulevan metroaseman vieressä ja vaikka sinä olet valinnut työpaikan lähijuna-aseman vierestä, kaikki työpaikat ja työntekijät eivät voi tehdä kuin sinä. Katso karttaa, kaupunkia on muuallakin kuin vain parin sadan metrin päässä metro- ja juna-asemista.




> Ongelma on kai siinä että kun ratikkaa on yritetty tuoda pientaloalueille niin asukkaat vastustavat. Esim Espoon Laajalahdessa. No linjausta tullaan muuttamaan niin että se sivuaa liito-oravapöpelikköä. Käytännössä ratika soveltuu suomalaisten henkisen ilmapiirin mukaan vain kerrostalovaltaisiin kaupunginosiin.


Siis oletkin nyt nimbyilyn puolesta? Kansalaisia pitää kuulla, mutta kuuleminen on hyödytöntä, jos kysytään asioita, joihin ei osata vastata. Tai jos kansalaisille ei kerrota totuutta siitä, mitä on tulossa. Kuten Espoossa, jossa periaatepäätös liityntäliikenteestä tehtiin 2006 ja 2014 ihmisille tulee yllätyksenä, että heidän nopeat bussinsa Kamppiin lopetetaan. Sitten on myös se, että kun jotain kansalaisia koskevaa tehdään, niin se pitää osata tehdä oikein. Hyviä asioita voidan toteuttaa typerästi, ja silloin on ihan oikein, että kansalaiset vaativat, ettei typeryyksiä tehdä.




> Tämän ketjun pitäsi käsitellä Pisararataa joka on Vantaan, Espoon, Kauniaisten ja Helsingin yhteinen metro, ja se kulkee 120 km/h.


Huippunopeus ei ole linjanopeus. Ja linjanopeus ei ole matkustajan matkanopeus. Ihmisten liikkumista pitää tarkastella lähtö- ja päätepisteiden välisenä aikana, ovelta ovelle. Ja jos halutaan verrata nopeuksia, ei vain aikaa, niin se pitää tehdä linnuntietä. Ihmistä kiinnostaa vain se, miten kauas hän pääsee ja missä ajassa. Ei se, miten kiemurrellen ja millä nopeudella jokin härveli kulkee. Mutta olen huomannut, että tämän ymmärtäminen on vaikea aihe. Ja siksi ei uskota, että ratikkaverkko tarjoaa paremman palvelun kuin yksi tai kaksi kaukaa kiertävää nopeata harvan asemavälin liityntäyhteyttä. Eli ratikka on nopeampi kuin bussi tai metro.




> Asemia ei ole tietääkseni lyhennetty missään ja samat vanhat metrojunat tulevat kulkemaan jatkossakin.


No tervetuloa todellisuuteen. Viisaat metromiehet rakentavat Espooseen neljän vaunun mittaisia asemia, kun metron asemapituus on vielä nykyään 6 vaunua. Neljän vaunun pituinen asema on lyhyempi kuin kuuden vaunun pituinen, eli metron asemapituus on lyhennetty. Sillä samat junat ajavat kaikilla asemilla, eikä niitä ole aikaa lyhennellä ja pidennellä, kun lyhyiden asemien ja junien vuoksi on ajettava turhan tiheää vuoroväliä.




> Ja mikähän mahtoi olla Helsingin + Espoon + Vantaan yhteenlaskettu asukasluku silloin? Olisiko ollut 600.000 eli sama kuin itse Helsingillä nyt ? Ja millainen oli elintaso ja infrastruktuurin yleinen taso, jos ei liikennettä lasketa, siihen aikaan, kuinka moni talous oli ilman sisävessaa ja keskuslämmitystä? Kuinka suuri osa naisista oli vain kotona eikä käynyt ollenkaan töissä ja kuinka monni työikäinen mies oli kaatunut tai invalidisoitunut sodassa niin pahasti ettei ollut ainakaan liikennettä tukkimassa autollaan?


Ei näillä asioilla ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mikä on joukkoliikenteen nopeus. Joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen vaikuttaa autoilun määrän kasvu, jos sen annetaan vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen. Ja Helsingissä on annettu autoilun hidastaa joukkoliikennettä, koska autoilu on asetettu etusijalle joukkoliikenteen toimivuuteen nähden.




> Ja joukkoliikenteen nopeudesta muistan että nopeimmallakin länsiväylä-dösällä kesti Tapiolasta (Loouhentien päätäri) Kamppiin, alle 10 km, yli puoli tuntia siihen aikaan. Oli mahdollista kulkea myös Munkkiniemen ja Töölön kautta ja se kesti n 45 minuuttia. En ihmettele ollenkaan että perheenisät joila oli mahdollisuus, kulkivat mielummin autolla. No nyt autolla kulkevat miesten lisäksi myös perheenäidit joiden on vietävä lapset päiväkotiin.


Mitähän nyt mahdat tarkoittaa? Puhutko siitä, että bussit seisoivat autojen ruuhkissa? Miten silloin autolla pääsee nopeammin kuin bussilla? Itse asuin Itä-Helsingissä 1960-luvun. Huolimatta vilkkaasta lähiörakentamisesta Puotinharjussa, Myllypurossa ja Kontulassa, nykyisen Itäväylän leventäminen ja pikaraitiotie pantiin jäihin, jotta valtuusto taipui metron rakentamiseen. 9 km:n matka Puotinharjusta Sörkkään kesti noin tunnin. Autolla. Ja ihan sama aika bussilla, koska Porvoontiellä oli yksi kaista suuntaansa, ja sillä samalla kaistalla seisoivat sekä autot että bussit. Viikin kautta kiertäen pääsi vähän nopeammin. En osaa sanoa, miksi isäni kulki töihin Hämeentielle autolla. Mutta me lapset olimme mukana ja jatkoimme ratikalla kouluihimme Bulevardille ja Kalevankadulle.




> Mä olen sanut käsiteyksen että joukkoliikennepalvelujen suosiota arvioidaan monella eri tavalla. On ollut puhelinhaastattelua, on ollut itse välineesä mutta myös asemilla/vaihtopaikoilla tapahtuvia kyselyjä, ettei se niin yksipuolista ole.


Olet aivan oikeassa, että suosiota voidaan mitata monella tavalla. Siten on mahdollista valita niitä tapoja sen mukaan, minkälaisia tuloksia halutaan. Ikäviä vastauksia ei saada, jos niitä ei kysytä. Kuin myös toisinpäin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä se vaan niin menee. Vaikka sinun entinen työpaikkasi olisikin tulevan metroaseman vieressä ja vaikka sinä olet valinnut työpaikan lähijuna-aseman vierestä, kaikki työpaikat ja työntekijät eivät voi tehdä kuin sinä. Katso karttaa, kaupunkia on muuallakin kuin vain parin sadan metrin päässä metro- ja juna-asemista.


Itse asiassa työpaikkani ei ole ihan lähijuna-aseman vieressä vaan 800 m päässä. Itse asiassa se oli aiemmi aseman lähellä mutta se muutti n 10 v sitten. Onneksi bussi 550 kulkee Huopalahden aseman ja työpaikan välillä että siirtymiseen menee 5-10 minuuttia. Siis 10 jos bussi ei tule ja joutuu kävelemään, mutta ei paha silti. Asuntoni on 1.3 km päässä asemalta, ja polkupyörä on kätevin tapa kulkea. Bussien aikataulut eivät valitettavasti ole synkronoitu mitenkään junien kanssa koska ovat ns länsiväyläbusseja jotka kulkevat omia aikojaan.




> Siis oletkin nyt nimbyilyn puolesta? Kansalaisia pitää kuulla, mutta kuuleminen on hyödytöntä, jos kysytään asioita, joihin ei osata vastata. Tai jos kansalaisille ei kerrota totuutta siitä, mitä on tulossa. Kuten Espoossa, jossa periaatepäätös liityntäliikenteestä tehtiin 2006 ja 2014 ihmisille tulee yllätyksenä, että heidän nopeat bussinsa Kamppiin lopetetaan. Sitten on myös se, että kun jotain kansalaisia koskevaa tehdään, niin se pitää osata tehdä oikein. Hyviä asioita voidan toteuttaa typerästi, ja silloin on ihan oikein, että kansalaiset vaativat, ettei typeryyksiä tehdä.


Nimbyily on sitä että vastustetaan kaikkea mahdollista rakentamista ja halutaan säilyttää miljöö entisenkaltaisena. Nimbyilijöille haluaisin sanoa että he eivät omista kokonaisia kaupunginosia vaan useimmissa tapauksissa vain ne seinät ja katon ja latttian asunnossaan. ongelma on siinä että kaavoitusprosessit ja kunnallispolitikot myötäilevät näitä nimbyilijöitä ja siksi varsinkin asuntorakentaminen laahaa perässä. Espooossa on metrosta jauhettu pian 50 vuotta ja mulle oli toisalta yllätys että myönteinen rakentamispäätös tuli. Niitä jotka olivat aidosti huolissaan liikenneyhteyksistään ymmärrän  paremmin kuin niitä jotka vastustivat metroa vain siksi että se tuo mukanaan tiivistämistä ja täydennysrakentamista tai niitä jotka liikuvat vain omalla autolal ja joiden mielestä joukkoliikenne on b-luokan kansalaisten asia. Ihmisillä ei ole ollut oikein käsitystä siitä mikä pikaraitiotie on, koska se on jos se halutaan toteuttaa nopeaksi, käytännössä sama asia kuin metro mutta kevyemmällä kalustolla. Ainoastaan sillä että linjojen haaroja voidaan rakentaa helpommin voitetaan pikaraitiotieratkaisussa mutta kapasiteetti runko -osuuksilla jää pienemmäki kuin oikeassa metrossa koska junat ovat lyhyempiä ja kapeampia. Kovin kina espoossa käytiin siitä rakennetaanko mitään raiteita ollenkaan vai jatketaanko busseilla. 



> Huippunopeus ei ole linjanopeus. Ja linjanopeus ei ole matkustajan matkanopeus. Ihmisten liikkumista pitää tarkastella lähtö- ja päätepisteiden välisenä aikana, ovelta ovelle. Ja jos halutaan verrata nopeuksia, ei vain aikaa, niin se pitää tehdä linnuntietä. Ihmistä kiinnostaa vain se, miten kauas hän pääsee ja missä ajassa. Ei se, miten kiemurrellen ja millä nopeudella jokin härveli kulkee. Mutta olen huomannut, että tämän ymmärtäminen on vaikea aihe. Ja siksi ei uskota, että ratikkaverkko tarjoaa paremman palvelun kuin yksi tai kaksi kaukaa kiertävää nopeata harvan asemavälin liityntäyhteyttä. Eli ratikka on nopeampi kuin bussi tai metro.


Pisara-radan raportti kertoo faktoina miten paljon matka-ajat lyhenevät rautateiden varsien lähiöistä eri osille kantakaupunkia. Oikeastaan missään se ei pitene vaan kaikkialla lyhenee.




> No tervetuloa todellisuuteen. Viisaat metromiehet rakentavat Espooseen neljän vaunun mittaisia asemia, kun metron asemapituus on vielä nykyään 6 vaunua. Neljän vaunun pituinen asema on lyhyempi kuin kuuden vaunun pituinen, eli metron asemapituus on lyhennetty. Sillä samat junat ajavat kaikilla asemilla, eikä niitä ole aikaa lyhennellä ja pidennellä, kun lyhyiden asemien ja junien vuoksi on ajettava turhan tiheää vuoroväliä.


Sen myönnän että vain 4-vaunuisten asemien rakentaminen Espooseen oli moka joka johtui liiallisesta optimismisista automaattimetron suhteen. Kirvestä ei ole vielä heitetty kaivoon koska ainakin osa asemista voitaisiin pidentää. Mutta pikaraitiotienä toteutettuna oltaisiin samassa tilanteessa tai vielä pahemmassa, 60-75-metriseen raitiovaunuun mahtuu vielä vähemmän matkustajia kuin 90 metriseen metrojunaan. 




> Ei näillä asioilla ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mikä on joukkoliikenteen nopeus. Joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen vaikuttaa autoilun määrän kasvu, jos sen annetaan vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen. Ja Helsingissä on annettu autoilun hidastaa joukkoliikennettä, koska autoilu on asetettu etusijalle joukkoliikenteen toimivuuteen nähden.


Mahdollisuutta palata 60-luvun autoilun määriin on vain jos säännöstellään tietulleilla ja suljetaan katuja autoliikenteeltä, ja aletaan määrätä että helsinkiläistalous saa omistaa vain yhden auton, ja lisäksi alkamalla purkaa kerrostalolähiöitä eli häätämällä asukkaita 30-50 km päähän Helsingistä rakennettaviin uusiin puutarhakaupunkeihin joissa joukkoliikenne on 60-luvun tasolla niin että kaikki kuitenkin joutuvat kulkemaan autolla.




> Mitähän nyt mahdat tarkoittaa? Puhutko siitä, että bussit seisoivat autojen ruuhkissa? Miten silloin autolla pääsee nopeammin kuin bussilla? Itse asuin Itä-Helsingissä 1960-luvun. Huolimatta vilkkaasta lähiörakentamisesta Puotinharjussa, Myllypurossa ja Kontulassa, nykyisen Itäväylän leventäminen ja pikaraitiotie pantiin jäihin, jotta valtuusto taipui metron rakentamiseen. 9 km:n matka Puotinharjusta Sörkkään kesti noin tunnin. Autolla. Ja ihan sama aika bussilla, koska Porvoontiellä oli yksi kaista suuntaansa, ja sillä samalla kaistalla seisoivat sekä autot että bussit. Viikin kautta kiertäen pääsi vähän nopeammin. En osaa sanoa, miksi isäni kulki töihin Hämeentielle autolla. Mutta me lapset olimme mukana ja jatkoimme ratikalla kouluihimme Bulevardille ja Kalevankadulle.


Juuri samaa tarkoitin kuin sinä että joukkoliikenne oli aika onnetonta 60-luvulla. Itse en matkustanut koskaan aamuruuhkassa bussilla Helsingin keskustaan, mun matka-aika-muistoni koski ruuhkatonta aikaa iltapäiväll'. Autolla pääsi ainakin hiukan nopeammin kuin busseilla siihen aikaan koska ei ollut bussikaistoja ja autojen ei tarvinnut pysähtyä pysäkeillä. Sen ajan lähiöbusseissa oli vain kapeat ovet, joissakin ei ollut takaovea lainkaan ja niissökin joissa oli matkustajat poistuivat usein etuovesta koska kuului hyviin tapoihin kiittää kuljettajaa kun poistui bussista, ja matkakortteja ei ollut vaan matkat maksettiin käteisellä, ja siksi bussit seisoivat pysäkeillä kauan. Espoolaisbusseissa siis ei ollut rahastajaa, en tiedä oliko kaikissa itä-Helsingin busseissakaan? Raitiovaunuista ja HKL:n sinisistä busseista muistan vain että ne olivat aina helkkkarin täynnä ja sinisissä busseissa oli  kovat ja epämukavat penkit ja ikkuna niin korkealla ettei nähnyt ulos. Nykyajan busseissa on onneksi matalat lattiat paitsi takana ja takaosassa lyö päänsä kattokonsoliin kun nousee ylös penkiltä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmisillä ei ole ollut oikein käsitystä siitä mikä pikaraitiotie on, koska se on jos se halutaan toteuttaa nopeaksi, käytännössä sama asia kuin metro mutta kevyemmällä kalustolla.


Eipä heillä ole käsitystä metrostakaan. Ja kumpikin asia lienee ihan tarkoitus. Ratikasta ei saa tietää, jotta hyväksytään metro, joka on huonompi ratkaisu. Metrostakaan ei saa tietää, mitä se oikeasti merkitsee, koska sekin on huonompi kuin Länsiväylän bussit. Jos Jokeri olisi rakennettu 1990-luvun alussa, kuten edellinen HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja Santaharju esitti, Espoo ei taatusti olisi koskaan taipunut metroon. Ja jos Jokeri olisi rakennettu 1990-luvun alussa, olisi syntynyt paineet myös muun ratikkajärjestelmän kehittämiseen, sillä Santaharjun seuraajan väittämät hitaudesta ratikan ominaisuutena olisivat asettaneet esittäjänsä naurunalaiseksi.

Mutta hyvin on tämä propagandakoneisto toiminut. Sinäkin vakuutat yhä, että ratikka ei ole Espoossa mahdollinen siihen, mikä nyt hoituu busseilla, joiden kapasiteetti on alhaisempi kuin ratikalla. Ja nykyisin tätä uskoa tuetaan sillä, että päivitellään metron kapasiteetin riittämättömyyttä, kun on itse ensin alennettu kapasiteetti  mutta ei kustannuksia  kolmanneksella. Oikeasti metrossa ei ole kapasiteettiongelmaa, koska kapasiteettia ei lasketa edes lyhennettyjen asemien täydellä kapasiteetilla, kun valehdellaan, ettei sitä voi saavuttaa ilman satojen miljoonien automaattia. Eikä kapasiteettiongelmaa ole myöskään siksi, että ei muualle kuin Kaivokadulle suuntautuvia matkoja ole tarpeen ajattaa Kaivokadun kautta. Näin kuitenkin tehdään siksi, ettei ole varaa eikä halua tarjota kysyntää vastaavaa joukkoliikenneverkkoa, koska metro pitää tehdä tarpeelliseksi pakottamalla kaikki matkaketjut kulkemaan metron kautta.




> Pisara-radan raportti kertoo faktoina miten paljon matka-ajat lyhenevät rautateiden varsien lähiöistä eri osille kantakaupunkia. Oikeastaan missään se ei pitene vaan kaikkialla lyhenee.


Tällaista ei voi väittää Pisaran 11-2014 vaikutusarvioinnin perusteella. Dokkarissa ei ole julkaistu suhteellista matka-aikakarttaa, joka esittää joukkoliikennesaavutettavuuden kartalla ilman Pisaraa ja Pisaran kanssa. Kuvan 25 kartta ei ole tämä asia, vaan siinä ovat vain Pisaraa käyttävien hyödyt, ei matka-ajat. Kuvan 27 pylväiköt esittävät valikoiman matkoja. Lähes kaikissa pylväissä toinen matkan pää on jokin Pisara-asema, ja olisihan se todella erikoista, jos edes Pisaran asemille kohdistuvat matka-ajat eivät olisi lyhyempiä kuin ilman Pisaraa. Ja vielä huomautus, että todellinen matka-aika loppuu pylvään siniseen osaan. Punainen pylvään pää kuvaa palvelutasotekijää, joka on käytännössä arvaus siitä, miten paljon paremmaksi on asetettu matkustus junassa verrattuna bussiin.




> Mutta pikaraitiotienä toteutettuna oltaisiin samassa tilanteessa tai vielä pahemmassa, 60-75-metriseen raitiovaunuun mahtuu vielä vähemmän matkustajia kuin 90 metriseen metrojunaan.


Aivan, mutta ei tarvitsekaan mahtua niin paljon. Koska ratikkaverkko rakennetaan siten, että se tarjoaa yhteyksiä eri suuntiin, joten matkustajat pääsevät suoraan sinne, minne ovat menossa. Tässä jo aiemmin linkkaamassani sivussa näkyy periaate siitä, miten keskittämällä lisätään joukkoliikenteen kuormaa samalla kun heikennetään palvelutasoa. Käytännön toteutus on nähtävissä TramWestin linjastosta, joka jakaa Länsiväylän käytävän kysynnän niihin suuntiin, joihin joukkoliikenteen kysyntä liikennetutkimusten perusteella kohdistuu.




> Mahdollisuutta palata 60-luvun autoilun määriin on vain jos säännöstellään tietulleilla ja suljetaan katuja autoliikenteeltä, ja aletaan määrätä että helsinkiläistalous saa omistaa vain yhden auton, ja lisäksi alkamalla purkaa kerrostalolähiöitä eli häätämällä asukkaita 30-50 km päähän Helsingistä rakennettaviin uusiin puutarhakaupunkeihin joissa joukkoliikenne on 60-luvun tasolla niin että kaikki kuitenkin joutuvat kulkemaan autolla.


Alkuosa oli aivan oikein. Jos halutaan, että autot eivät ruuhkinensa blokkaa joukkoliikennettä, blokkaus yksinkertaisesti vain estetään. Tietulli on yksi keino, mutta varmasti toimiva ja helpompi ratkaisu on sulkea joukkoliikennekaistat ja -kadut autoilta.

Loppuosa on suunnilleen sitä, mitä on viimeiset 50 vuotta tehty, kun on rakennettu autoiluun perustuvaa Helsinkiä. Ihmiset on häädetty 3050 km:n päähän Kaivokadusta purkamatta yhtään mitään. Ei ole tarvinnut kuin jättää rakentamatta lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin ja tekemällä autoiluun perustuva lähiövyöhyke. Ilmiön kansainvälinen nimi on Urban Sprawl. Mikä nimitys osaltaan osoittaa, ettei kyse ole edes helsinkiläisestä erikoisuudesta, vaan yleisestä ilmiöstä kaikkialla autoistuneissa länsimaissa.

Mutta jos helsinkiläiset voivat luottaa joukkoliikenteeseensä, he haluavat käyttää sitä, eivätkä halua tuhlata rahaa ja vaivaa edes ensimmäiseen autoonsa. 




> Juuri samaa tarkoitin kuin sinä että joukkoliikenne oli aika onnetonta 60-luvulla. ...


Kuvauksesi perusteella joukkoliikenne Itä-Helsingissä ja Espoossa on ollut aivan erilaista. 1960-luvulla kaupungin busseissa oli tuplatakaovet ja niiden sisäpuolella takasilta, johon mahtui pysäkillinen matkustajia. Kun he olivat nousseet ripeästi pariovista sisään, ovet kiinni ja menoksi. Rahastaja hoiti matkaliput (enimmäkseen sarjalippuja ja kuukausikortteja) seuraavaan pysäkkiin mennessä. Ei seisty sitä aikaa pysäkillä odottamassa, kun kuljettaja tai nykyisin matkakorttikone rahastaa yksi kerrallaan yhden matkustajajonon. Nyt on muka suuri innovaatio Jokerilla, kun sisään pääsee kahdesta ovesta!

Bussin ja henkilöauton ajoaika idän lähiön ja keskustan välillä oli sama, sillä välipysäkeillä ei pysähdytty. Bussit palvelivat oman lähiönsä ja keskustan välistä liikennettä. Turhan pysähtelyn välttämiseksi bussit oli kyltitetty kertomaan, mikä on ensimmäinen pysäkki, jolla pääsee ulos.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eipä heillä ole käsitystä metrostakaan. Ja kumpikin asia lienee ihan tarkoitus. Ratikasta ei saa tietää, jotta hyväksytään metro, joka on huonompi ratkaisu. Metrostakaan ei saa tietää, mitä se oikeasti merkitsee, koska sekin on huonompi kuin Länsiväylän bussit. Jos Jokeri olisi rakennettu 1990-luvun alussa, kuten edellinen HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja Santaharju esitti, Espoo ei taatusti olisi koskaan taipunut metroon. Ja jos Jokeri olisi rakennettu 1990-luvun alussa, olisi syntynyt paineet myös muun ratikkajärjestelmän kehittämiseen, sillä Santaharjun seuraajan väittämät hitaudesta ratikan ominaisuutena olisivat asettaneet esittäjänsä naurunalaiseksi.


Niin, se ensimmäinen järjestelmä tavallaaan määrää seuraavat. Jos Helsinkiin olisi aletttu rakentaa 1950-60-luvulla Göteborgin kaltainen raskaas metromainen raitiotie joka ulottuu lähiöihin asti, ei olisi tarvittu metroa. Tähän mä yhdyn. Mutta kun ne päätökset tehtiin n 50 vuotta sitten kun me oltiin pikkupoikia niin on elettävä sen mukaan mitä meillä on. Nykyisen yli 100-vuotiaan standardeihin ja mittoihin perustuvan Helsingin raitiotieverkon kehittäminen rapid transiksi ei onnistu kovin helpolla koska on liian paljon pullonkauloja ja mutkia matkassa ja kantakaupungin verkko ei kestäisi enempää liikennettä ilman suuria muutostöitä. 

Toisaalta olisi vaikka kuinka helppoa rakentaa uusia nopeita raitiotielinjoja esim entisten satamaratojen penkoille, mutta ennemin rakennetaan pyöräteitä. Siis se priorisointi on jotenkin pielessä. 'Se miksi  jokeriakaan ei alettu 1990-luvun alussa rakentamaan raitiotieksi ei johtunut metrosta vaan siitä että niitä aluerakentamiskohteita joita se palvelisi ei ollut vielä silloin olemassa, vaikka toisaalta tiedettiin että jossain vaiheessa Viikkiin ja Leppävaaraan aletaan tehorakentaa ja Pitäjänmäen teollisuusalue muuttuu asuin ja toimistoalueeksi. Helsingissä ja Suomessa ylipäänsä rakennetaan raideliikennettä jällkijättöisesti kymmeniä vuosia, ainoa poikkeus lienee Martinlaakson rata joka rakennettiin samaan aikaan lähiöiden kanssa ja Vuosaaren metrohaara



> Mutta jos helsinkiläiset voivat luottaa joukkoliikenteeseensä, he haluavat käyttää sitä, eivätkä halua tuhlata rahaa ja vaivaa edes ensimmäiseen autoonsa.


Mä en allekirjoita että helsinkiläiset olisivat sen autottomampia kuin espoolaiset tai vantaalaiset. Helsinkiläistalouksien pienempi osuus auton omistajista johtuu siitä että eläkeläisiä ja opiskelijoita  on enemmän ja siitä että Espoolla ja Vantaalla ei ole kantakaupungin tyyppistä yhtenäistä suurta aluetta jossa voi elää kokonaan ilman autoa. Lähiöissä asuvilla helsinkiläisillä on yhtä paljon autoja kuin muilla pk-seutulaisilla. Jotain vivahde-eroja voi olla idän ja lännen välillä, esim Lauttasaaressa on syntynyt protestiliike siksi että vapaa pysäköinti loppuu ja ollaan siirtymässä asukaspysäköintiin joka rajoittaa autojen talouskohtaista määrää mikä on sinänsä ihan hyvä asia. Selllaiset muutokset joissa tähdätään autoilun rajoittamiseen voi toteuttaa milloin vaan mutta poliittista tahtoa ei ole koska enemmistö ei asu kantakaupungissa. Helpoimmin Helsinki pystyisi estämään autojen vyöryminen palauttamalla 1900-luvun alun aikaiset rajat eli liitosalueet annettaisiin takaisin Vantaalle ja pystyttämällä tullit Meilahteen ja Sörnäisiin ja sulkemalla Lauttasaaren ja Kulosaaren sillat muilta kuin julkisilta liikennevälineiltä.




> Kuvauksesi perusteella joukkoliikenne Itä-Helsingissä ja Espoossa on ollut aivan erilaista. 1960-luvulla kaupungin busseissa oli tuplatakaovet ja niiden sisäpuolella takasilta, johon mahtui pysäkillinen matkustajia. Kun he olivat nousseet ripeästi pariovista sisään, ovet kiinni ja menoksi. Rahastaja hoiti matkaliput (enimmäkseen sarjalippuja ja kuukausikortteja) seuraavaan pysäkkiin mennessä. Ei seisty sitä aikaa pysäkillä odottamassa, kun kuljettaja tai nykyisin matkakorttikone rahastaa yksi kerrallaan yhden matkustajajonon. Nyt on muka suuri innovaatio Jokerilla, kun sisään pääsee kahdesta ovesta!
> 
> Bussin ja henkilöauton ajoaika idän lähiön ja keskustan välillä oli sama, sillä välipysäkeillä ei pysähdytty. Bussit palvelivat oman lähiönsä ja keskustan välistä liikennettä. Turhan pysähtelyn välttämiseksi bussit oli kyltitetty kertomaan, mikä on ensimmäinen pysäkki, jolla pääsee ulos.


Eikö aika suurta osaa itä-Helsinkiä palvellut nimenomaan yksityinen Oy Liikenne Ab eikä HKL? Millainen rahastussysteemi niillä oli? Ainakin niiden punaiset dösät olivat samoja "Wiimoja"  kuin Espoon Auto Oy:n vihreät. Lisäksi Espoosta kulki erilaisten pienempien firmojen busseja joista monista puuttui takaovet kokonaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Niin, se ensimmäinen järjestelmä tavallaaan määrää seuraavat. Jos Helsinkiin olisi aletttu rakentaa 1950-60-luvulla Göteborgin kaltainen raskaas metromainen raitiotie joka ulottuu lähiöihin asti, ei olisi tarvittu metroa. Tähän mä yhdyn.


Sitten on tietysti mietittävä. mitä vaihtoehtoinen ratkaisu olisi maksanut. Harva järkevä ihminen pystyy kuvittelemaan itämetron luokan matkustajamääriä itäisen kantakaupungin kaduilla kulkevissa katuratikoissa. Noin korkean yhdestä käytävästä tulevan kuormituksen ja samalla järkevän linjanopeuden katujärjestelmää ei myöskään ole tänä päivänä missään läntisessä Euroopassa. Düsseldorfissa toki kyllä todella yritettiin 1980-luvun alussa  ajaa Stadtbahn-ratikoita keskustan kaduilla massiivisilla kuormituksilla, kunnes seinä tuli vastaan ja oli pakko rakentaa neliraiteinen tunneli. Eikä sekään ollut järin halpaa.

Helsingin metro maksoi vuoteen 1985 mennessä noin 2 miljardia Suomen markkaa. Vähän samaan aikaan Düsseldorfiin, joka siis perusti joukkoliikennettään raitiovaunutekniikkaan rakennettiin Stadtbahnin tunneloinnin ensimmäisessä vaiheessa 1,2 miljardin Saksan markan eli 3,6 miljardin Suomen markan ratikkatunneli, joka valmistui vuonna 1988. 

Nuo ovat vähän eri vuosien rahaa ja eri maissa, mutta inflaatiokorjattuna taidetaan olla aika samoissa summissa.

Toki Düsseldorfin tyyppinen järjestelmä olisi tarjonnut Helsinkiin laajemman verkon kuin nykyinen metro. Toisaalta joukkoliikenteen käyttö Düsseldorfin tai Kölnin seuduilla, joissa on tunneloituihin Stadtbahn ratikoihin perustuvia järjestelmiä on merkittävästi Helsingin seutua matalampi ja henkilöautolla on noissa Saksan kaupungeissa selvästi korkeampi markkinaosuus. Toki maantieteellä ja Helsingin kantakaupungin todella niukalla katuverkolla lienee tuohon myös suuri merkitys.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikö aika suurta osaa itä-Helsinkiä palvellut nimenomaan yksityinen Oy Liikenne Ab eikä HKL? Millainen rahastussysteemi niillä oli? Ainakin niiden punaiset dösät olivat samoja "Wiimoja"  kuin Espoon Auto Oy:n vihreät.


Itäväylällä kulki sekä HKL:n että Oy Liikenne Ab:n busseja. LOY:n reviiriä olivat Kontula ja Vuosaari. Yksistään Kontulaan meni 1970-luvulla useita eri linjoja, numeron 94 perään olikin liitetty eri linjaversioissa huomattavan monia eri kirjaimia.

  Herttoniemen ja Laajasalon alueiden liikenne oli Tammisaloa lukuun ottamatta liikennelaitoksella. Siniset bussit hoitivat liikenteen myös Myllypuroon eivätkä sen väriset bussit olleet vieraita muuallakaan nykyisen Mellunmäen metrohaaran vaikutusalueella, Kontula punaisine busseineen oli sitten oma juttunsa. Itse en ehtinyt nähdä LOY:n busseissa enää rahastajia, kun taas lapsuuden aikaisista sinisistä busseista huomattavan iso osa oli sellaisia, joissa ei kuljettajarahastus ollut edes mahdollista (Scania-Vabis B75 / Helko HKL 435 - 499, 11 - 55, Volvo B635 / Wiima HKL 500 - 559 esimerkkeinä).

 Esikaupunkien pikalinjoista sivuttiin myös hsiitarin aloittamassa ketjussa, kun puheenaiheeksi tuli X-linjat. Nelisenkymmentä vuotta sitten tosiaan useilla esikaupunkilinjoilla oli ruuhka-aikaan rajoituksia sen suhteen, missä aikaisintaan sai jäädä kyydistä pois. Tällä pidettiin pysäkkiviipeitä kurissa. Missään nimessä tämä ei tarkoittanut sitä, että bussi olisi kulkenut kokonaan pysähtymättä esikaupunkien perukoilta keskustan päättärille asti. Pysäkeillä pysähdyttiin, mutta ei jokaisella pysäkillä. Myöhemmin tulleet X-linjat sitten ajoivat pikaosuutensa todellakin pysähtymättä sille osuudelle jääville pysäkeille. X-linjoillakin oli välipysäkkejä reitin ääripäissä, mutta vain siellä.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Päivän Hesarissa oli jälleen joukkoliikenneaiheinen juttu, joka ainakin minussa herätti alustavaa mielenkiintoa. Kyse oli siis siitä, että voisiko valtion asuntorahaston (Ara) kassavaroilla rahoittaa myös suuria infrahankkeita, kuten ketjun aihetta eli Pisararataa. Aralla kun on näinä huonoinakin aikoina kertynyt kassaan löysää rahaa, ja infra voisi edistää myös asuntorakentamista. Yllättävää kyllä, vaikka tässä puhutaan Pääkaupunkiseudun hankkeista, Sipilä ja Vanhanen suhtautuvat jutussa ajatukseen varovaisen myönteisesti.

Olen tulkinnut, että palstalaisten enemmistö ei pitäisi Pisaraa tässä ykkösprioriteettina, mutta esimerkiksi muuten Helsingin rahapulan vuoksi lykkäytymässä olevaan raide-jokeriinhan voisi tälla tavalla kätevästi löytyä pesämuna. Senhän oletetaan myös tuottavan asuntorakentamista sivutuotteenaan. Epäselvää on, kuinka laajasti Aran rahoja voitaisiin käyttää muuhun kuin sen varsinaiseen tarkoitukseen, mutta kyllähän sitä helposti tulee ajatus, että jos näinä aikoina jossain on olemassa satoja miljoonia "löysää" rahaa, jonka voisi investoida johonkin mikä väliaikaisesti työllistää ja pysyvämmin on kaupungille ja kansantaloudelle hyödyksi, se olisi järkevää tehdä. Eipä silti, kyllähän sitä ihan asuntoihinkin voisi noita rahoja käyttää jos kerran pätäkkää on. Kysyntää voisi löytyä niillekin.

----------


## Kani

Lienevätkö asiat tosiaan pääkaupunkiseudulla niin huonosti, ettei asuntorakentamista synny ilman  t u k i a i s i a ?

----------


## TuomasLehto

Syntyy jatkuvasti, mutta esimerkiksi edullisista vuokra-asunnoista on silti koko ajan pulaa, ja sentyyppiseen kai valtion tukijärjestelmä juuri on tarkoitettu.

----------


## j-lu

> Lienevätkö asiat tosiaan pääkaupunkiseudulla niin huonosti, ettei asuntorakentamista synny ilman  t u k i a i s i a ?


Niin, sitä voi vaan kuvitella, kuinka monta metrolinjaa Helsinkiin olisi kaivettu, jos alueet saisivat pitää verotulonsa, eikä rikkaiden kaupunkien tarvitsisi rahoittaa maaseutujen elävöittämisprojekteja.

----------


## hmikko

> Lienevätkö asiat tosiaan pääkaupunkiseudulla niin huonosti, ettei asuntorakentamista synny ilman  t u k i a i s i a ?


Helsingin osalta kaikki asuntorakentaminen mitä kaavoitetaan, myös rakentuu. Joskus muutaman vuoden viivellä, mutta kumminkin. Toimitiloja on kaavoitettu reilusti yli tarpeen ja niitä on jäänyt toteutumatta (mikä linja näkyy jatkuvan uudessa yleiskaavassa). Asuntojen osalta kyse on siis siitä, paljonko suunnitellaan, ei siitä, paljonko syntyy. Espoon ja Vantaan syrjäisimmillä paikoilla saattaa jäädä rakentumattakin. Ratoihin panostaminen on tietysti valintakysymys. Jengin kyllä saa liikkeelle kumipyörilläkin. Se maksaa sitten omalla tavallaan, jokseenkin samoista rahapusseista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Syntyy jatkuvasti, mutta esimerkiksi edullisista vuokra-asunnoista on silti koko ajan pulaa, ja sentyyppiseen kai valtion tukijärjestelmä juuri on tarkoitettu.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että ARA-järjestelmä on yhtä huijausta. Ei ihme että rahastossa on satoja miljoonia ylimääräistä. ARA-lainojen korot ovat monta prosenttiyksikköä yli markkinakorkojen, laina-ajat ovat hyvin pitkiä ja jos talo on ARAVA-säännösten mukaan eli asukkailla on tulo tai omaisuusrajat, lainoja ei voi maksaa edes takaisin ja vaihtaa pankkilainaan. Se selittää korkeat vuokrat. Koko systeemi on sellainen ikiliikkuja jonka näköjään pitää tuottaa voittoa sekä tonttien omistajille jotka ovat usein kaupunki tai seurakunta, valtiolle että rakennuttajille eli SATO:lle ja VVO.lle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Suunnittelun nirsous Helsingissä on toinen ongelma, joka osaltaan johtaa vähäiseen kaavoitukseen. Mutta myös suoraan vaatimalla kalliita tapoja toteuttaa asuntoja. Tätä ei selitä kuin se, että jonkun mielestä kallis asuminen on tavoite eikä ongelma.

----------


## Kani

> Niin, sitä voi vaan kuvitella, kuinka monta metrolinjaa Helsinkiin olisi kaivettu, jos alueet saisivat pitää verotulonsa, eikä rikkaiden kaupunkien tarvitsisi rahoittaa maaseutujen elävöittämisprojekteja.


Sitäkin joku voisi kuvitella, montako olisi jäänyt kaivamatta ja millaista joukkoliikennettä raskain tukiaisin pyörivässä järjestelmässä ylipäätään olisi, jos joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät yksin maksaisivat liikenteensä elävöittämisprojektit.

----------


## j-lu

> Sitäkin joku voisi kuvitella, montako olisi jäänyt kaivamatta ja millaista joukkoliikennettä raskain tukiaisin pyörivässä järjestelmässä ylipäätään olisi, jos joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät yksin maksaisivat liikenteensä elävöittämisprojektit.


Kyllä kaikki Pksn joukkoliikenteeseen kaivetut ja käytetyt rahat ovat pkseudulta peräisin. Se on meidän valinta, jos haluamme joukkoliikennettä tukea. Puput ja kanit periferiassa voisivat mennä itseensä ja miettiä kuinka urpolta se t u k i a i s i s t a kuittailu kuulostaa, kun itse vahvasti on saamapuolella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin, sitä voi vaan kuvitella, kuinka monta metrolinjaa Helsinkiin olisi kaivettu, jos alueet saisivat pitää verotulonsa, eikä rikkaiden kaupunkien tarvitsisi rahoittaa maaseutujen elävöittämisprojekteja.


Tämä on nyt vahvaa off-topicia, mutta kun taas kerran kirjoitetaan jotain aivan muuta kuin totta.

Alueet saavat kyllä pitää kaikki verotulonsa, myös Helsinki. Kukaan eikä mikään ei vie Helsingiltä sen verotuloja sen päälle, mihin Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto, kaupunginhallitus ja virkamiehet Helsingin verotulot käyttävät. Eli yhtään enempää ei ole Helsingillä varaa ollut metrolinjojen kaivamiseen kuin mitä Helsinki ihan itse on päättänyt.

Luulo siitä, että Helsinki tai jokin muu rikas kunta tukee köyhiä kuntia ja peräti maaseutua, on peräisin siitä, että valtio maksaa kunnille valtionosuuksia. Niiden maksamisen perusteena on se, että valtio on lailla määrännyt kuntia hoitamaan tiettyjä asioita. Valtio siis antaa kunnille rahaa, jotta kunnat hoitavat tehtäviä, joita valtio on kunnilta vaatinut.

Valtionosuuksien suuruus määräytyy ensisijassa kunnan asukasmäärän mukaan. Mutta lisäksi valtionosuuksia säädetään tasausjärjestelmän mukaan. Siinä otetaan huomioon mm. koululaisten ja eläkeläisten määrä sekä kertyvät verotulot. Näin siksi, että valtion kunnille määräämien tehtävien kustannukset riippuvat mm. väestön rakenteesta.

Tietenkin voi nyt väittää, että jos helsinkiläisetkin olisivat huonotuloisia ja työttömiä, taikka kaikki lapsia, niin Helsinki saisi enemmän valtionosuuksia kuin nyt. Varmasti, mutta olisiko elämä Helsingissä silloin parempaa? H:gin kaupunginjohtaja Pajunen on todennut, että valtionosuuksien tasausjärjestelmä on Helsingin etu. Sillä köyhimpien kuntien päästäminen rappiolle merkitsisi sitä, että Helsinki joutuisi kustantamaan maaseudulta tänne tulevia työttömiä, mikä tulisi kalliimmaksi kuin valtionosuuksien tasausjärjestelmästä aiheutuva valtionosuuden väheneminen.

Jos tasausjärjestelmä olisi vahingollinen järjestelmä Suomen kaupunkien asukkaille, he olisivat voineet jo aikoja sitten lopettaa valtionosuuksien tasauksen. Sillä kaupunkilaisia on suomalaisista 83 %. Eli suuri enemmistö eduskunnastakin on varmasti kaupunkilaisia, ja ainakin kaupunkilaisten valitsemia. Valtionosuuksia ei olla lopettamassa, mutta valtio on pienentänyt maksettavaa kokonaismäärää oman rahapulansa vuoksi. Yleisesti kunnat ovat olleet tätä vastaan, koska se merkitsee tulonmenetyksiä kaikille kunnille.

Jos palataan aiheeseen, niin voi todeta, että Pisaran tekeminen ei ole kiinni valtionosuuksista. Kataisen hallituksen liikennepoliittisen selonteon mukaan valtio olisi rahoittanut Pisarasta puolet. Stubbin hallituksen mukaan valtion rahoitus olisi ollut 80 %. Haaveilemaansa EU-rahaa valtio ei Pisaraan saanut. Joten Pisaran rahoittaminen ei ole kiinni pk-seudun kuntien valtionosuuksien tasauksesta vaan valtion rahoituksesta, eli käytännössä valtion ulkomaisesta lainanotosta.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Puput ja kanit periferiassa voisivat mennä itseensä ja miettiä kuinka urpolta se t u k i a i s i s t a kuittailu kuulostaa, kun itse vahvasti on saamapuolella.


Kun noin kauniisti pyydetään, lupaan Helsingin veronmaksajana miettiä asiaa täällä periferiassa, kilometrin päässä Vuosaaren metroasemasta.

----------


## j-lu

^ Junantuomista kaneista keskustalaisuus karisee onneksi nopeasti. Pari vuotta vielä ja olet sopeutunut citykaniyhdyskuntaan.

^^ En jaksa kaivella linkkejä mobiililla, mutta valtionosuusjärjestelmässä ei ole kuin yksi selvä maksaja ja se on pk-seutu. Muut, suuretkin kunnat, selviävät nollille tai ainakin lähelle. Siksi solkkaus kaupunkilaisprosenteissa on tässä yhteydessä naiivia. Aluepolitiikka hyödyttää niin vaasalaista kuin ranualaista. Molemmat ovat saamapuolella. 

Kuinka sattuikaan, että mainitsit soten. Keskusta teki hallituskysymyksen alueiden määrästä, koska pohjimmiltaan kyse oli siitä, kuinka paljon rahaa Helsingin seudulta saadaan kupattua maakuntiin. Mitä useampi sotealue, sitä enemmän. 

Kokonaan oma asiansa on maataloustuki. Se on arviosta riippuen kolmesta neljään miljardia vuodessa. Lisäksi maatalous on Suomen osalta pahin sisävesien ja Itämeren saastuttaja ja se on maataloudelle ilmaista.

Kaiken kaikkiaan kaupungeista virtaa rahaa landelle noin kymmenen miljardia vuodessa, olisko viidesosa Suomen valtion budjetista, ja osa toki sosiaalisin perustein, mutta silti on käsittämätöntä, että joku kepulainen lantajalka jaksaa itkeä siitä, että pisara on kallis ja hukkaan heitettyä rahaa. Kehtaamisella ei ole rajaa. Helsinkiin ei ehditä kaivaa turhaa tunnelia sitä tahtia, että tunnelin kaivuu olisi lähellekään ykkösuhka valtiontaloudelle. Aluepolitiikka on ja etumatkaa on paljon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ^^ En jaksa kaivella linkkejä mobiililla, mutta valtionosuusjärjestelmässä ei ole kuin yksi selvä maksaja ja se on pk-seutu.


Kannattaa kaivella, jos haluaa olla uskottava.

Mutta ei Pisarassa ole kysymys aluepolitiikasta vaan siitä, mihin rahaa ylipäätään kannattaa käyttää. Vuonna 2006 Pisaran uskottiin olevan kannattava hanke. Jopa niin kannattava, että Töölön metro sai väistyä Pisaran tieltä Helsingin omissa suunnitelmissa. Nyt Pisara on osoittautunut kannattamattomaksi, mutta sillä ei ole vaikutusta Pisaran kannattajiin. He selittävät nyt, että kannattavuudella ei ole väliksi, vaan käytetään rahaa mihin vain, jos onnistutaan rahaa joukkoliikenteen nimissä saamaan.

Pidän tätä paljon hullumpana kuin rahan vaatimista aluepolitiikan nimissä. Erityisesti sen kannalta, mitä Pisaraa vaativat ainakin väittävät tavoittelevansa, eli joukkoliikenteen edistämistä. Mitä enemmän valtio antaa rahaa yhteen hankkeeseen, sen vähemmän sitä riittää mihinkään muuhun. Ja mitä hyödyttömämmiksi osoittautuvat ne hankkeet, joihin valtion rahaa on vaadittu ja käytetty, sitä vaikeampaa valtiolta on tulevaisuudessa rahaa saada.

Tästä on jo esimerkkejä. Kun valtio rahoittaa ratahankkeen, joka muka oli äärimmäisen tarpeellinen, ja sitten radalla ei kuljekaan junia oikein lainkaan, niin siitä on jo saatu keppihevonen kaikkea ratarahoitusta vastaan. Tai metro ja Kehärata, joiden piti edistää joukkoliikennettä ja olla kannattavia bussiliikenteen kustannusten vähentäjiä, johtavat vain lipunhintojen korotuksiin. Siitä saadaan keppihevonen vastustaa kaikkea raidejoukkoliikenteen rahoitusta.

Eli suurin uhka järkeville hankkeille ovat typerät hankkeet ja erityisesti niiden toteutuminen. Typerät hankkeet leimaavat julkisuudessa ja asioita tuntemattomien poliitikkojen silmissä myös hyvät hankkeet typeriksi.

Vai onko Pisara sittenkin vain aluepolitiikkaa? Eli Pisaran kannattajat haluavatkin, että pitää tuhlata mahdollisimman paljon rahaa Helsingissä, koska se on pois muualta Suomesta. Eli sama mihin tuhlataan, kunhan vain tuhlataan. Minusta sellainen on äärimmäisen typerää aluepolitiikkanakin. Sillä siten annetaan vain aseita niiden käsiin, jotka ajattelevat toisin päin, eli että Helsingille ei pitäisi antaa mitään. Mitä typerämmin täällä rahaa tuhlataan, sen helpompi on perustella sitä, ettei tänne pidä valtion rahaa antaa.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta ei Pisarassa ole kysymys aluepolitiikasta vaan siitä, mihin rahaa ylipäätään kannattaa käyttää. Vuonna 2006 Pisaran uskottiin olevan kannattava hanke. Jopa niin kannattava, että Töölön metro sai väistyä Pisaran tieltä Helsingin omissa suunnitelmissa. Nyt Pisara on osoittautunut kannattamattomaksi, mutta sillä ei ole vaikutusta Pisaran kannattajiin. He selittävät nyt, että kannattavuudella ei ole väliksi, vaan käytetään rahaa mihin vain, jos onnistutaan rahaa joukkoliikenteen nimissä saamaan.


Musta tuntuu, että tämä keskustelu kiertää kehää. Pisara on laskettu kannattamattomaksi rikkinäisellä laskimella, joka sopii huonosti kaupunkiseutujen ja/eli työssäkäyntialueiden joukkoliikennehankkeiden arvioimiseen. Se ei ota huomioon dynaamisia vaikutuksia - työmarkkinoiden tehostuminen on ylivoimaisesti tärkein yksittäinen asia. Siinä on enemmän rahaa pelissä kuin matka-aikaminuuteissa tai maan arvonnousussa. Asuinviihtyisyys toinen esimerkki. Pisaran tapauksessa olisi hyvät edellytykset lopettaa kantakaupungin bussiralli, joka näkyy suoraan terveydenhuollon kuluissa, sillä bussit ovat kantakaupungin alueen suurin yksittäinen pienhiukkaspäästöjen aiheuttaja, epäsuorasti sitten monia muita reittejä neljännesmiljoonan kaupunkilaisen hyvinvoinnin lisääntymisenä.

Tiivistettynä liikenteellisestä näkökulmasta Pisaran pointti on kapasiteetti ja se, että Hakaniemestä ja Töölöstä voidaan Pisaran myötä joskus puhua keskustana, ei vain kantakaupunkina. 

Se, että miksi suositaan jättihankkeita, on tällä palstalla moneen kertaan pureskeltu. Valtio vie Helsingiltä, Helsinki on nettomaksaja, ja Helsingin keino saada mitään takaisin on jättihankkeet. Se itsessään ei tee hankkeista välttämättä huonoja. Liikenne voidaan järjestää monin tavoin ja silti hyvin. Ehkä se on jopa ironista, että keskustalainen aluepolitiikka on tärkeä osasyy Helsingin joukkoliikennepolitiikkaan. Jos Helsinki saisi pitää rahansa, se voisi järjestää joukkoliikenteen enemmän joukkoliikenteen ehdoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Musta tuntuu, että tämä keskustelu kiertää kehää. Pisara on laskettu kannattamattomaksi rikkinäisellä laskimella, joka sopii huonosti kaupunkiseutujen ja/eli työssäkäyntialueiden joukkoliikennehankkeiden arvioimiseen. Se ei ota huomioon dynaamisia vaikutuksia - työmarkkinoiden tehostuminen on ylivoimaisesti tärkein yksittäinen asia.


Jos laskin on rikki, voinet selvittää, miten. Ja jos vetoat dynaamisiin vaikutuksiin, voinet esittää ensin, mitä se tarkoittaa, ja sitten, mitä ne ovat Pisaran tapauksessa.

Kun Pisaraa ollaan tekemässä sillä perusteella, että se nopeuttaa junalla kantakaupunkiin tulevien matkoja, niin silloin pitää mitata matkojen nopeutumista. Niin on nyt tehty. Laskin voi tässä kohdassa olla rikki sillä tavoin, että matka-ajaksi lasketaan jotain muuta kuin todellista matka-aikaa. Näin on tehty, mutta niin on tehty Pisarahankkeen eduksi. Jos laskin tältä osin korjataan, tulos on Pisaran kannalta vielä huonompi. Laskin voi olla rikki myös sen osalta, mitä pidetään ajan raha-arvona. Sitä asiaa voidaan tarkastella niin päin, että mikä pitäisi ajan raha-arvon olla, jotta Pisara muuttuisi hyödylliseksi. Jätän kotitehtäväksesi laskea se ajan raha-arvo itse, jotta saisit realistista tuntumaa siihen, mitä väität. Vihjeenä kuitenkin, että tulos on niin suuri, että tuskin itsekään siihen uskot. Mutta ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulen väitettävän, että liikenne on tuottavaa. Ehkäpä Suomen talous nouseekin kukoistukseen sillä, että ihmiset ryhtyvät istumaan tunnelissa ajavassa junassa, jossa istujan ajan arvo on suurempi kuin työstä saatava palkka.

Pisarasta tehtiin 2012 arvio laajemmista vaikutuksista ja tänä vuonna julkaistiin PTT:n raportti, jossa myös käsiteltiin Pisaraa ja sen kansantaloudellisia vaikutuksia. Yritetty siis on. Olen koonnut yhteenvedon näiden raporttien tuloksista, mutta arvaan, että minun kokoamanani se ei tietenkään kelpaa sinulle. Joten lue nuo raportit itse tullaksesi tietoiseksi, mitä on esitetty Pisaran puolustukseksi. Siellä on laskettu työllistymistä, aluetaloutta, BKT:tä jne. Mutta ei sitä, mitä näiden vaikutusten kanssa tapahtuisi, jos Pisaran miljardi käytettäisiin jollain muulla tavalla. Esimerkiksi työvoimavaltaisempiin ja enemmän kotimaisiin hankintoihiin perustuviin hankkeisiin.




> Asuinviihtyisyys toinen esimerkki. Pisaran tapauksessa olisi hyvät edellytykset lopettaa kantakaupungin bussiralli, joka näkyy suoraan terveydenhuollon kuluissa, sillä bussit ovat kantakaupungin alueen suurin yksittäinen pienhiukkaspäästöjen aiheuttaja, epäsuorasti sitten monia muita reittejä neljännesmiljoonan kaupunkilaisen hyvinvoinnin lisääntymisenä.


Yksi uusi rautatieasema Töölössä ei tee tarpeettomaksi satoja pintaliikenteen pysäkkejä eikä poista niitä käyttäviä busseja. Missään ei maanalainen tai ilmarataliikenne ole lakkauttanut katutason liikennettä. Ei edes Pariisissa, vaikka raitiotien mitoitukseen alun perin perustunut metroverkko tarjoaakin keskusta-alueella metroaseman kävelyetäisyydellä lähes kaikkialla. Pisaran nyt laskettu kannattamattomuus sisältää jo päästövaikutukset, joten ne eivät muuta Pisaraa kannattavaksi.




> Tiivistettynä liikenteellisestä näkökulmasta Pisaran pointti on kapasiteetti ja se, että Hakaniemestä ja Töölöstä voidaan Pisaran myötä joskus puhua keskustana, ei vain kantakaupunkina.


Pisarahan ei lisää mitään kapasiteettia, Pasilan läpi ajavat junat vain siirtyisivät eri reitille kuin nykyisin. Töölö ja Hakaniemi eivät muutu Pisarasta yhtään miksikään. Hakaniemeen tulevat ihmiset ovat aivan samat ja tekevät aivan samat asiat riippumatta siitä, tulivatko metroaseman nykyisistä sisäänkäynneistä maanpinnalle metrojunalla vai paikallisjunalla. Sama on tilanne Töölössä. Valmiiksi rakennettu kaupunki toimintoineen ei Pisara-asemasta muutu. Ainoa muutos on siinä, että tulijoiden reitti muuttuu toisenlaiseksi, mutta tulijat ovat samat. Eli seudun kasvu jossain ratojen varsilla ei ole kantakaupungin kasvua eikä lisää kantakaupungin työpaikkoja ja työhön tulevien ihmisten eikä heidän käyttämiensä palveluiden määrää.




> Se, että miksi suositaan jättihankkeita, on tällä palstalla moneen kertaan pureskeltu. Valtio vie Helsingiltä, Helsinki on nettomaksaja, ja Helsingin keino saada mitään takaisin on jättihankkeet. Se itsessään ei tee hankkeista välttämättä huonoja. Liikenne voidaan järjestää monin tavoin ja silti hyvin. Ehkä se on jopa ironista, että keskustalainen aluepolitiikka on tärkeä osasyy Helsingin joukkoliikennepolitiikkaan. Jos Helsinki saisi pitää rahansa, se voisi järjestää joukkoliikenteen enemmän joukkoliikenteen ehdoilla.


Siis kuulut siihen joukkoon, jolle on tärkeämpää ottaa muulta Suomelta pois kuin saada omaan kaupunkiin jotain hyvää.

Näyttää myös siltä, että mielestäsi aihe on loppuun käsitelty, kun olet esittänyt oman mielipiteesi, joka on hyväksyttävä totuutena. Vaikka aivan ilmeisesti et ole välittänyt selvittää edes itsellesi, mitä aluepolitiikan nimissä oikeasti maassa tehdään ja tapahtuu. Selittäisit edes vaikka valtion budjetin avulla, miten valtio vie Helsingiltä. Löytyykö budjetista momentti Helsingiltä otettu raha, XXX ?

Ironista tosiaan on valittamisesi keskustalaisesta aluepolitiikasta. Vantaa sai valtion kustannuksella Kehäradan ja Espoo ja Helsinki länsimetronsa nimenomaan keskustalaisena aluepolitiikkana. Liikenneministerinä oli noita päätöksiä tehtäessä Anu Vehviläinen (kesk.) ja pääministerinä Matti Vanhanen (kesk.). Samaan aluepoliittiseen pakettiin sisältyivät sähköistykset Kemijärven ja Vaasan radoille. Tosin näiden määrä oli vain muutama prosentti Helsingin seudulle annetusta siltarumpurahasta. Itse pidän näitä päätöksiä virheinä, myös siltä kannalta, jos Keskusta luuli niillä ostavansa kannatusta pk-seudulla. Kun välissä on käyty parit vaalit, on nähty, että hukkaan menivät nuo vaalirahat, veronmaksajien sadat miljoonat. Sivumennen sanoen voi todeta, että paljon halvemmaksi kansalaisille tulevat kehittyvien maakuntien suomien, rakennusteollisuusyhdistyksien ja nimettömien liikemiesten vaalirahoitukset kuin veronmaksajien rahojen lupaaminen ja käyttämien hyödyttömiin ja pahimmillaan vahingollisiin miljardihankkeisiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksi uusi rautatieasema Töölössä ei tee tarpeettomaksi satoja pintaliikenteen pysäkkejä eikä poista niitä käyttäviä busseja. Missään ei maanalainen tai ilmarataliikenne ole lakkauttanut katutason liikennettä. Ei edes Pariisissa, vaikka raitiotien mitoitukseen alun perin perustunut metroverkko tarjoaakin keskusta-alueella metroaseman kävelyetäisyydellä lähes kaikkialla. Pisaran nyt laskettu kannattamattomuus sisältää jo päästövaikutukset, joten ne eivät muuta Pisaraa kannattavaksi.


Kyllä Pisara olisi juuri Helsingin toinen metrolinja ja sen tavoite on vähentä busseja keskustasta, käytännössä nyt Elielinaukiolle ajaettavat 200-300-ja 400 -alkuiset bussilinjat eivät enää kulkisi keskustaan vaan lähimmälle rautatieasemalle esikaupungeissa, jossa matkustajat vaihtaisivat Pisaralla kulkevaan junaan. Bussien väheneminen Mannerheimintiellä parantaisi huomattavasti viihtyvyyttä ja raitiovaunujrn rooli lyhyiden matkojen vaivattomana  kulkuvälineenä korostuisi. Raitiovaunujen ystävien ei kannattaisi vastustaa Pisaraa vaan peukutella sen puolesta. 




> Pisarahan ei lisää mitään kapasiteettia, Pasilan läpi ajavat junat vain siirtyisivät eri reitille kuin nykyisin. Töölö ja Hakaniemi eivät muutu Pisarasta yhtään miksikään. Hakaniemeen tulevat ihmiset ovat aivan samat ja tekevät aivan samat asiat riippumatta siitä, tulivatko metroaseman nykyisistä sisäänkäynneistä maanpinnalle metrojunalla vai paikallisjunalla. Sama on tilanne Töölössä. Valmiiksi rakennettu kaupunki toimintoineen ei Pisara-asemasta muutu. Ainoa muutos on siinä, että tulijoiden reitti muuttuu toisenlaiseksi, mutta tulijat ovat samat. Eli seudun kasvu jossain ratojen varsilla ei ole kantakaupungin kasvua eikä lisää kantakaupungin työpaikkoja ja työhön tulevien ihmisten eikä heidän käyttämiensä palveluiden määrää.


Töölössä on Mäntymäen kentällä rakentamatonta kapasiteettia paljonkin jonne kuulemma olisi tulossa sekä asuntoja, kauppakeskuksen tapainen ja uusi jää- ja monitoimiurheiluhalli. Liikkuminen Töölön urheilu- ja kulttuuritapahtumin  tulee helpommaksi radan ansiosta, varsinkin kotiinpaluu tapahtumista kun ei tarvitse erikseen mennä keskustan kautta ratikalla jonne ei aina edes mahdu vaan joutuu kävelemään, vaan voi astua suoraan junaan joka vie kotiin. Varsinkin jos lasten kanssa on liikkeellä se tulee olemaan suuri helpotus. 

Kuvittelisin että myös toimistotyöpaikkojen muuttoliike keskustasta poispäin kääntyisi kun Töölön, Hakaniemen ja Aleksanterinkadun ympäristön toimimistokiinteistöistä tulee  joukkkoliikenneyhteyksien parantuessa taas halutumpia, myös insinöörivetoisille firmoille jotka ovat karttaneet keskustaa,  ja se lisää myös vähittäiskaupan ja muiden palvelujen kysyntää alueella, joten aidon kaupunkikulttuurin ystävien kannattaisi peukutella Pisaran puolesta eikä vastustaa sitä. 




> Ironista tosiaan on valittamisesi keskustalaisesta aluepolitiikasta. Vantaa sai valtion kustannuksella Kehäradan ja Espoo ja Helsinki länsimetronsa nimenomaan keskustalaisena aluepolitiikkana.
> ...
>  Kun välissä on käyty parit vaalit, on nähty, että hukkaan menivät nuo vaalirahat, veronmaksajien sadat miljoonat. Sivumennen sanoen voi todeta, että paljon halvemmaksi kansalaisille tulevat kehittyvien maakuntien suomien, rakennusteollisuusyhdistyksien ja nimettömien liikemiesten vaalirahoitukset kuin veronmaksajien rahojen lupaaminen ja käyttämien hyödyttömiin ja pahimmillaan vahingollisiin miljardihankkeisiin.


Se miksi Keskustaa ei hirveän paljon äänestetä pk-seudulla on monien seikkojen summa, joista yksi on "siltarumpupolitiikka" toinen esim työehtojen yleissitovuusperiaatteiden ja kolmikantayhteistyön vastustaminen, kolmas on ulkopolitiikka joka Kekkosen perinteiden vaalimiseksi ei kritisoi Venäjää juuri millään tavalla jne jne. Keskustan kannattajat elävät hiukan eri maailmassa kuin kehäkolmosen sisällä asuvat noin keskimäärin. Miksi Keskusta on niin iso puolue Suomessa ylipäänsä ja pääsee hallitukseen 2 kertaa 3:sta  johtuu kai siitä että se osaa liittoutua aina tarpeen mukaan joko demareiden tai Kokoomuksen kanssa ajaakseen agendansa. Niinkuin jossain lehtiartikkelissa taannoin luin, se on valtionhoitajapuolue ja pragmaattisuus ajaa joskus omien ihanteidensa ja juuriensa ohi.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos laskin on rikki, voinet selvittää, miten.


Samaisen "laskimen" mukaan myöskään Raide-Jokeri ei olisi kannattava ja tuskinpa on Laajasalon ratikkakaan, kun siitä saadaan tuoreita lukuja. Nähtävästi päättäjät itse ainakin uskovat laskimen olevan jotenkin rikki, kun joukkoliikennehankkeita kuitenkin toteutetaan eikä pelkkiä tiehankkeita, jotka tuon laskimen mukaan olisivat kannattavampia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samaisen "laskimen" mukaan myöskään Raide-Jokeri ei olisi kannattava ja tuskinpa on Laajasalon ratikkakaan, kun siitä saadaan tuoreita lukuja. Nähtävästi päättäjät itse ainakin uskovat laskimen olevan jotenkin rikki, kun joukkoliikennehankkeita kuitenkin toteutetaan eikä pelkkiä tiehankkeita, jotka tuon laskimen mukaan olisivat kannattavampia.


Kuten Jlu:n laskinviestiin vastasin, kyse ei ole ainoastaan siitä, onko laskin rikki, vaan siitä käytetäänkö ollenkaan oikeata laskinta.

Jos itse tarkoitat laskimella LiVi:n ohjetta arvioida liikennehankkeita, se sopii vain niiden hankkeiden arviointiin, joilla tavoitellaan asioita, joita LiVi:n ohjeen mukaan mitataan.

Mitä päättäjien uskoon tulee, näyttää minusta siltä, että LiVi:n laskimen H/K-tulokseen uskotaan hyvin vahvasti niin kauan kun se tukee ennalta päätettyä omaa kantaa. Sitten kun LiVi-laskin ei tue ennalta päätettyä kantaa, laskimella ei ole väliä. Mutta jos päättäjien keskuudessa ennalta päätetyt mielipiteet ovat jakautuneet, aletaan murehtia laskimesta.

Raide-Jokeria ja Pisaraa ei voi verrata samalla laskimella, koska niillä ei ole samaa tavoitetta. Raide-Jokerin kohdalla LiVi-laskin siis ei ole rikki, vaan se on väärä laskin.




> Kyllä Pisara olisi juuri Helsingin toinen metrolinja ja sen tavoite on vähentä busseja keskustasta...


On aivan sama, onko Töölön alla kulkevan tunnelin nimi Pisara vai metro. Tunneli on tunneli, eikä tunneli poista pintaliikenteen tarvetta.




> Töölössä on Mäntymäen kentällä rakentamatonta kapasiteettia paljonkin jonne kuulemma olisi tulossa sekä asuntoja, kauppakeskuksen tapainen ja uusi jää- ja monitoimiurheiluhalli.


Töölössä on satoja kortteleita nyt, pari korttelia lisää ei muuta oikeasti yhtään mitään. Eikä Töölön asemaa ole suunniteltu Mäntymäen, vaan Töölön alle. Ja töölöläiset, myös ne, jotka tulisivat asumaan Mäntymäelle, ovat ensisijassa matkalla muualle kuin kehyskuntiin ratojen varsille. Sama toisinpäin uuden jääkiekkopyhätön kanssa. Meillä on jo yksi jääkiekkotemppeli Pasilassa kahden radan välissä. Syy Areenan autoliikenteen ruuhkiin on siinä, että suurin osa tapahtumavieraista asuu muualla kuin rautatieasemilla, joten junayhteys on heille yhdentekevä. Eli Mäntymäen jäähallin liikenteellisten vaikutusten malli on nähtävissä Pasilassa.




> Kuvittelisin että myös toimistotyöpaikkojen muuttoliike keskustasta poispäin kääntyisi...


Mikähän toimistojen muuttoliike nyt on kyseessä? Kaikenlaisella liiketoiminnalla ei ole varaa olla Helsingin keskustassa. Eikä kasvaville yrityksille oli kasvun tilaa täyteen rakennetussa kaupungissa. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, ettei keskustan kiinteistöillä olisi menekkiä.




> Se miksi Keskustaa ei hirveän paljon äänestetä pk-seudulla on monien seikkojen summa...


Ja tämä on varmaan itsestäänselvää myös toisin päin, minkä vuoksi Vihreillä ei ole kannatusta muualla Suomessa jne. Tarkoitukseni ei ole kääntää keskustelua valtakunnan yleispolitiikkaan kuten Jlu yritti. Tosiasiat on vaan hyvä pitää mielessä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On aivan sama, onko Töölön alla kulkevan tunnelin nimi Pisara vai metro. Tunneli on tunneli, eikä tunneli poista pintaliikenteen tarvetta.


Mä olen kirjoittanut sen minkä tiedän, eli että bussilinjoja poistuu ja bussikaistojen tilalle voidaan vaikka rakentaa leveämmät ja turvallisemmat pyöräkaistat ja/tai leveämmät raitiovaunukaistat. Joku muu korjatkoot jos tietää paremmin.




> Töölössä on satoja kortteleita nyt, pari korttelia lisää ei muuta oikeasti yhtään mitään. Eikä Töölön asemaa ole suunniteltu Mäntymäen, vaan Töölön alle. Ja töölöläiset, myös ne, jotka tulisivat asumaan Mäntymäelle, ovat ensisijassa matkalla muualle kuin kehyskuntiin ratojen varsille. Sama toisinpäin uuden jääkiekkopyhätön kanssa. Meillä on jo yksi jääkiekkotemppeli Pasilassa kahden radan välissä. Syy Areenan autoliikenteen ruuhkiin on siinä, että suurin osa tapahtumavieraista asuu muualla kuin rautatieasemilla, joten junayhteys on heille yhdentekevä. Eli Mäntymäen jäähallin liikenteellisten vaikutusten malli on nähtävissä Pasilassa.


Rakennusten käyttötarkoitusta voi muuttaa. Varasto voi muuttua tavarataloksi tai tehdasrakennus ravintolaksi. Töölö ja Hakaniemi/Kallio ovat kuitenkin vanhojen eteläisten kaupunginosien lisäksi ainoat paikat jossa on elämää klo 17 jälkeen. Olympiastadikalle tai Oopperaan ei tulla autolla. Alueelle jäädään tapahtumien jälkeenkin ravintoloihin.  Vaikka Kalasatamaan ja Pasilaan tulisi 30-kerroksisia asuintorneja, se ei takaa että niistä paikoista  tulisi muuta kuin lähiöitä. Sehän se nykyisen Hartwall-areenan vika on että se on "keskellä ei mitään". Ei ketään houkuttele jäämään sinne jääkiekko-ottelun jälkeen. Sen näkee myös Jätkäsaaresta. Etsin sieltä pubia kerran kun olin käynyt elektroniikkaostoksilla, mutta eihän siellä ollut. Siksi kannattaa satsata enemmän niiden alueiden kehittämiseen joissa on historiallisia kerrostumia ja elämää ennestään. Vihdoin joku on ehdottanut erilaisten toimintojen rakentamista Töölönlahden rannoille. Sitä on ruodittu mm hesarissa tällä viikolla. Itse kuulun niihin joiden mielestä vähän kärjistäen "Töölönlahti on mutainen lammikko jonka rannoilla viihtyvät vain hanhenulosteessa liukastelevat sauvakävelijät". Eli alueella on kehittämispotentiaalia.




> Mikähän toimistojen muuttoliike nyt on kyseessä? Kaikenlaisella liiketoiminnalla ei ole varaa olla Helsingin keskustassa. Eikä kasvaville yrityksille oli kasvun tilaa täyteen rakennetussa kaupungissa. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, ettei keskustan kiinteistöillä olisi menekkiä.


Keskustan toimistorakennuksia on vajaakäytössä nyt monista syistä. Paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet parantaisi niiden saavutettavuutta. 



> Ja tämä on varmaan itsestäänselvää myös toisin päin, minkä vuoksi Vihreillä ei ole kannatusta muualla Suomessa jne. Tarkoitukseni ei ole kääntää keskustelua valtakunnan yleispolitiikkaan kuten Jlu yritti. Tosiasiat on vaan hyvä pitää mielessä.


Ymmärtääkseni olet yhä Keskustapuolueen jäsen ja pyrit sen mandaatilla vaikuttamaan Helsingin ja myös jostain syystä Espoon ja Vantaan kunnallispolitiikkaan. Kaikki mitä kirjoitat oman puolueesi ääntä käyttäen noteerataan. Minä taas olen tavallinen äänestäjä joka vetää johtopäätöksiä. Todellisuudessa valtio tukee pieniä köyhiä kuntia niiden Sote-menojen vuoksi mutta en usko että siihen löytyy muita keinoja jos niiden väestörakenne on mikä on. Itse olisin toivonut että uusi Sote-ratkaisu lisäisi maakuntien vahvojen kaupunkien vastuuta köyhien naapureidensa auttamisessa. Saa nähdä miten todellisuudessa käy. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Töölö ja Hakaniemi/Kallio ovat kuitenkin vanhojen eteläisten kaupunginosien lisäksi ainoat paikat jossa on elämää klo 17 jälkeen.


Niinpä, vaikka siellä ei olekaan Pisararataa. Eikö olisi järkevämpää rakentaa lisää sellaista kaupunkia, jossa on elämää klo 17 jäkeen, ei kaataa rahaa Pisaraan, joka ei tuo mitään lisää.




> Olympiastadikalle tai Oopperaan ei tulla autolla.


Kyllä ympäristön parkkipaikat ja -luolat ovat täynnä, kun oopperassa on esityksiä ja stadikalla tapahtumia. Ja jos Mäntymäelle rakennetaan ihan mitä hyvänsä, kaupunki pakottaa rakentamaan parkkiluolia lähiönormien mukaan. Esimerkki Luotsikatu 1, Katajanokka: pakko tehdä 60 auton parkkiluola. Lähin ratikkapysäkki noin 100 metrin päässä.




> Sehän se nykyisen Hartwall-areenan vika on että se on "keskellä ei mitään".


Ei vaan se on sen etu. Lähiliikenteen asemien vaikutusalueella asuvien määrä ei riitä Areenan asiakaspohjaksi. Ja myös muualla kuin asemilla asuvat haluavat päästä kastsomaan jääkiekkoa Areenalle. Kun seudulla ei ole riittävästi toimivaa joukkoliikenneverkkoa, Areenan tapainen jäähalli pitää sijoittaa paikkaan, jossa saavutettavuus autolla on riittävä. Autoilusaavutettavuus on parhaimmillaan keskellä ei mitään.




> Ymmärtääkseni olet yhä Keskustapuolueen jäsen ja pyrit sen mandaatilla vaikuttamaan Helsingin ja myös jostain syystä Espoon ja Vantaan kunnallispolitiikkaan. Kaikki mitä kirjoitat oman puolueesi ääntä käyttäen noteerataan.


Miten tämä kommentti liittyy tähän keskusteluun? Huomautin Jlu:lle siitä tosiasiasta, että Keskusta päätti valtion rahoista Kehäradalle ja metrolle. Väitätkö, ettei Keskustan johtama hallitus ja liikenneministeriö tehnyt päätöstä Kehäradan ja metron valtionrahoituksesta, ja kaikkien hallitusten budjettipäätökset jotka koskevat muualla Suomessa kuin Espoossa, Helsingissä ja Vantaalla toteutettuja hankkeita ovat Keskustan tekemiä? Siis silloinkin, kun Keskusta on ollut oppositiossa. Ja että minä vain valehtelen muuta siksi, että olen keskustalainen.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Jos laskin on rikki, voinet selvittää, miten. Ja jos vetoat dynaamisiin vaikutuksiin, voinet esittää ensin, mitä se tarkoittaa, ja sitten, mitä ne ovat Pisaran tapauksessa.


Kuten jo totesin: työmarkkinat, yhdyskuntarakenne, elämänlaatu. 




> PTT:n raportti


Oletko tosissasi? Seuraavaksi keskustan maatalousmaantieteellisen tutkimusryhmän rapottia?




> Yksi uusi rautatieasema Töölössä ei tee tarpeettomaksi satoja pintaliikenteen pysäkkejä eikä poista niitä käyttäviä busseja. Missään ei maanalainen tai ilmarataliikenne ole lakkauttanut katutason liikennettä. Ei edes Pariisissa, vaikka raitiotien mitoitukseen alun perin perustunut metroverkko tarjoaakin keskusta-alueella metroaseman kävelyetäisyydellä lähes kaikkialla.


Manhattanilla bussin näkeminen on suunnilleen yhtä todennäköistä kuin ketun näkeminen yo-talon pysäkillä. Ei mahdotonta, mutta kyllä siinä saa vähän aikaa kytätä. Ei Pisaran tarvitse pintajoukkoliikennettä poistaa, mutta jos nyt ensin alkuun päästäisiin noista 100+ bussia per tunti ralleista Hämeentiellä ja Manskulla. Se on oikeasti terveyshaitta. Pienhiukkastutkimus on vasta lähtötelineissä, mutta kaikki mitä tiedetään, ei mitenkään puolla raskasta ajoneuvoliikennettä kaupunkialueilla.




> Pisarahan ei lisää mitään kapasiteettia, Pasilan läpi ajavat junat vain siirtyisivät eri reitille kuin nykyisin. Töölö ja Hakaniemi eivät muutu Pisarasta yhtään miksikään.


Pisara hyödyntää lähijunan kapasiteetin. Sehän on nykyisellään pahasti vajaakäytössä. Lähijunalla matkustaa joku 40 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa, 20 miljoonaan vähemmän kuin metrolla. Tämä huolimatta siitä, että lähijunaverkko on monin verroin laajempi.  Lähijunaverkon ongelma on siinä, että sillä on vain yksi asema kantakaupungissa. Metrolla on viisi. Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus paranee merkittävästi vain sillä, että A) kaupunki kasvaessaan tiivistyy ja B) raskasraideverkon asemien ympäristöt saadaan hyödynnettyä paremmin. Jälkimmäinen on kaksi suuntainen tie. Parempi lähijunaverkon jakelu kaupungissa lisää paitsi kantakaupungin houkuttelevuutta, myös metrolähiöiden.

Töölössä ja Hakaniemessä on valtava potentiaali suuremmalle työpaikkamäärälle. Vrt. keskusta. Varsinkin Töölö on nykyisellään enemmänkin lääkäreiden ja sairaanhoitajien nukkumalähiö kuin kaupunkia. 




> Siis kuulut siihen joukkoon, jolle on tärkeämpää ottaa muulta Suomelta pois kuin saada omaan kaupunkiin jotain hyvää.


Kuulun siihen joukkoon joka arvostaa vapautta valita. Sellaista ristisubventoimatonta vapautta valita. Asuinpaikkansa, liikkumistapansa jne. Että sähkönsiirto maksaa paljon siellä, missä sen kustannukset ovat paljon, eikä niin, että sähkönsiirto maksaa saman siellä, missä sen kustannukset ovat vähän kuin siellä, missä sen kustannukset ovat paljon.

Olen itse syntynyt sen verran onnellisten tähtien alla ja on lykästänyt elämässäkin, että itselläni on vapaus valita yhtä sun toista huolimatta hinnasta. En kuitenkaan pidä yhteiskunnallisesti reiluna, että Suomessa subventoidaan tiettyjä asumis- ja liikkumismuotoja niin voimakkaasti kuin nyt tehdään, että yhteiskunta pyrkii järjestämään samat palvelut maan joka kolkkaan hinnasta huolimatta. Jos ihminen haluaa asua kalliisti, on muita kohtaan reilua, että se maksaa enemmän, eikä niin, että muut maksavat sen.




> Ironista tosiaan on valittamisesi keskustalaisesta aluepolitiikasta. Vantaa sai valtion kustannuksella Kehäradan ja Espoo ja Helsinki länsimetronsa nimenomaan keskustalaisena aluepolitiikkana. Liikenneministerinä oli noita päätöksiä tehtäessä Anu Vehviläinen (kesk.) ja pääministerinä Matti Vanhanen (kesk.). Samaan aluepoliittiseen pakettiin sisältyivät sähköistykset Kemijärven ja Vaasan radoille. Tosin näiden määrä oli vain muutama prosentti Helsingin seudulle annetusta siltarumpurahasta. Itse pidän näitä päätöksiä virheinä, myös siltä kannalta, jos Keskusta luuli niillä ostavansa kannatusta pk-seudulla. Kun välissä on käyty parit vaalit, on nähty, että hukkaan menivät nuo vaalirahat, veronmaksajien sadat miljoonat. Sivumennen sanoen voi todeta, että paljon halvemmaksi kansalaisille tulevat kehittyvien maakuntien suomien, rakennusteollisuusyhdistyksien ja nimettömien liikemiesten vaalirahoitukset kuin veronmaksajien rahojen lupaaminen ja käyttämien hyödyttömiin ja pahimmillaan vahingollisiin miljardihankkeisiin.


Kehärata metrolähiöineenhän sopi Ajatusten Vantaan puutarhakaupunkihimmeli-ideaan vallan mainiosti. Se on/oli yhdyskuntarakenteen hajauttamista. Ja vaikka keskustassa ei yhdyskuntarakenteesta ymmärretä, niin siellä ymmärretään varsin hyvin vaalirahan keräyksestä ja että valtavien aluerakentamisprojektien torppaaminen ei ole vaihtoehto, jos halutaan hyvä vaalibudjetti. Tästä ei tietysti voi keskustaa sinänsä syyttää, väitän, että myöskään demareilla tai kokoomuksella ei ole ole pokkaa sanoa ei peltometrolle. Vihreät taas kannattavat niitä naiiviuttaan.

Paljon kuvaavaa kyllä, jos keskusta luuli ostavansa kehäradalla kannatusta kehä kolmosen sisäpuolelta. Tietääköhän ne siellä Seinäjoella, missä rata kulkee?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:30 ----------




> ...näyttää minusta siltä, että LiVi:n laskimen H/K-tulokseen uskotaan hyvin vahvasti niin kauan kun se tukee ennalta päätettyä omaa kantaa. Sitten kun LiVi-laskin ei tue ennalta päätettyä kantaa, laskimella ei ole väliä.


Mukavaa olla samaa mieltä asiasta.

----------


## hmikko

> Manhattanilla bussin näkeminen on suunnilleen yhtä todennäköistä kuin ketun näkeminen yo-talon pysäkillä. Ei mahdotonta, mutta kyllä siinä saa vähän aikaa kytätä.


Näiden vuorovälit on ruuhkassa kymmenen minuuttia tai alle. Midtownissa menee paikoin viisi linjaa samalla kadulla. Sanoisin, että ei tarvi kovin kauaa bussin näkemistä odottaa.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Näiden vuorovälit on ruuhkassa kymmenen minuuttia tai alle. Midtownissa menee paikoin viisi linjaa samalla kadulla.


Niin no. Taitaa Helsingistäkin löytyä aikamoinen joukko katuja, joilla kulkee enemmän kuin viisi linjaa, vaikka asukkaita taitaa olla pari pykälää vähemmän kuin Manhattanilla.

----------


## hmikko

> Niin no. Taitaa Helsingistäkin löytyä aikamoinen joukko katuja, joilla kulkee enemmän kuin viisi linjaa, vaikka asukkaita taitaa olla pari pykälää vähemmän kuin Manhattanilla.


Tää menee nyt täysin ohi aiheesta, mutta tuossa näkyy Manhattanin lähes täysin säännöllisen ruutukaavan tehokkuus. Linjoja ei tarvitse kasata samoille kaduille, kun ruudukossa voi ajaa rinnan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Manhattanilla bussin näkeminen on suunnilleen yhtä todennäköistä kuin ketun näkeminen yo-talon pysäkillä. Ei mahdotonta, mutta kyllä siinä saa vähän aikaa kytätä.


Hä? Manhattan on ihan täynnä busseja, varsinkin itäpuolella, missä ei ole vielä metroa. Mä olen vaikka kuinka monta kertaa matkustanut Manhattanilla bussilla, vaikka kuljen paljon mieluummin raiteilla. Mutta kun niitä pitkin ei pääse kaikkialle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuten jo totesin: työmarkkinat, yhdyskuntarakenne, elämänlaatu.


Eli kannattaisi lukea se laajempien vaikutusten raportti. Tai edes siitä kirjoittamani yhteenveto. Ennen kuin väität, että ei ole noita asioita Pisaran kohdalta arvioitu.




> Oletko tosissasi? Seuraavaksi keskustan maatalousmaantieteellisen tutkimusryhmän rapottia?


Oletkohan lukenut kumpaakaan. Et ainakaan PTT:n raporttia Liikenneverkko ja kansantalous, et myöskään sitä, mitä olen siitä kirjoittanut.




> Manhattanilla bussin näkeminen on suunnilleen yhtä todennäköistä kuin ketun näkeminen yo-talon pysäkillä.





> Näiden vuorovälit on ruuhkassa kymmenen minuuttia tai alle. Midtownissa menee paikoin viisi linjaa samalla kadulla. Sanoisin, että ei tarvi kovin kauaa bussin näkemistä odottaa.





> Hä? Manhattan on ihan täynnä busseja, varsinkin itäpuolella, missä ei ole vielä metroa. Mä olen vaikka kuinka monta kertaa matkustanut Manhattanilla bussilla, vaikka kuljen paljon mieluummin raiteilla. Mutta kun niitä pitkin ei pääse kaikkialle.


Eli heittelet väitteitä perehtymättä asioihin lainkaan?




> Pisara hyödyntää lähijunan kapasiteetin. Sehän on nykyisellään pahasti vajaakäytössä. Lähijunalla matkustaa joku 40 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa, 20 miljoonaan vähemmän kuin metrolla. Tämä huolimatta siitä, että lähijunaverkko on monin verroin laajempi.  Lähijunaverkon ongelma on siinä, että sillä on vain yksi asema kantakaupungissa. Metrolla on viisi. Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus paranee merkittävästi vain sillä, että A) kaupunki kasvaessaan tiivistyy ja B) raskasraideverkon asemien ympäristöt saadaan hyödynnettyä paremmin. Jälkimmäinen on kaksi suuntainen tie. Parempi lähijunaverkon jakelu kaupungissa lisää paitsi kantakaupungin houkuttelevuutta, myös metrolähiöiden.


Minua ei kiinnosta lähijunien kapasiteetin hyödyntäminen, vaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän parantaminen. Jos ja kun se voidaan tehdä kaikin puolin paremmin tuloksin muulla kuin Pisaralla, niin se muu menee Pisaran edelle.




> Töölössä ja Hakaniemessä on valtava potentiaali suuremmalle työpaikkamäärälle. Vrt. keskusta. Varsinkin Töölö on nykyisellään enemmänkin lääkäreiden ja sairaanhoitajien nukkumalähiö kuin kaupunkia.


Näissä Pisaran selvityksissä, joihin et näytä perehtyneen, on selvitetty nämäkin asiat ihan numeroina. Kun liikenne Töölöön ja Hakaniemeen toimii nytkin erinomaisesti verrattuna kaikkialle muualle kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle, marginaalinen lisärakentamisen potentiaali ei perustele millään miljardin investointia.




> Kuulun siihen joukkoon joka arvostaa vapautta valita. Sellaista ristisubventoimatonta vapautta valita. Asuinpaikkansa, liikkumistapansa jne. Että sähkönsiirto maksaa paljon siellä, missä sen kustannukset ovat paljon, eikä niin, että sähkönsiirto maksaa saman siellä, missä sen kustannukset ovat vähän kuin siellä, missä sen kustannukset ovat paljon.


Vapaus valita asuinpaikka ei toteudu markkinaehtoisesti. Ehkä sinulle, jos elämässäsi ei hinnalla ole väliksi, mutta suurimmalle osalle kansalaisista valinnanvapaus asuinpaikasta ei toteudu juuri siksi, että valinnanvapautta rajoittaa asumisen hinta. Sen lisäksi sitä rajoittaa se, että kutakin paikkaa on olemassa vain yksi. Kaikki halukkaat, jotka haluaisivat asua esim. osoitteessa Mannerheimitie 1 eivät voi siinä asua, koska Mannerheimintie 1:een ei mahdu asuntoa kuin rajalliselle määrälle ihmisiä. Kaikki halukkaat, jotka tahtoisivat asua Töölössä, eivät myöskään asu Töölössä. Suurelle osalle ei raha siihen riitä, ja Töölölläkin on rajallinen koko.

Paikoille siis ei ole olemassa markkinoita, koska paikkoihin liittyy luonnollinen monopoli. Koska kutakin paikkaa on olemassa vain yksi, eikä voi olla tarjolla vaihtoehtoisia samoja paikkoja. Markkinatalous ei siis paikkojen suhteen toimi, ja siksi paikkoihin liittyvät asiat pitää hoitaa jollain muulla tavalla. Yksi sellainen tapa on, että joukkoliikenteen lipunhinta on kaikille Helsingissä sama, vaikka metromatka lähiöstä liityntäbusseineen on moninkertainen kustannuksiltaan parin pysäkkivälin ratikkamatkaan verrattuna. Myös vesi, viemäri, katuverkko, sähkö ja kaukolämpö maksavat kaikkialla saman, vaikka tosiasiassa näiden kunnallisten palveluiden kustannukset ovat paljon enemmän lähiöissä ja kaupungin laidoilla kuin tuotantolaitosten vieressä. Aivan kamalaa vääristävää aluepolitiikkaa, eikö vain?




> En kuitenkaan pidä yhteiskunnallisesti reiluna, että Suomessa subventoidaan tiettyjä asumis- ja liikkumismuotoja niin voimakkaasti kuin nyt tehdään, että yhteiskunta pyrkii järjestämään samat palvelut maan joka kolkkaan hinnasta huolimatta. Jos ihminen haluaa asua kalliisti, on muita kohtaan reilua, että se maksaa enemmän, eikä niin, että muut maksavat sen.


Tässä olet aivan oikeassa. Mutta tulkintasi siitä, mitä tämä on käytännössä, osuu harhaan. Sillä kysymys ei ole siitä, että jotkut haluavat asua kalliisti muualla kuin kaupungin keskustassa. Suomen sisäisestä muuttoliikkeestä nähdään, että suuri osa suomalaisista ei halua asua kalliisti maalla, vaan on muuttanut ja muuttaa kaupunkeihin. Moni näistä joutuu tyytymään kuitenkin haja-asutukseen kaupungin ulkopuolella, koska heillä ei ole varaa muuhun kuin siihen, mitä väität kalliiksi asumiseksi. Siis käytännössä omakotitalo Nurmijärvellä, Sipoossa tai Veikkolassa on halvempi kuin pieni asunto kaupungissa.

Toinen puoli asiassa on, että kaupunkien ulkopuolella asumisesta ei koskaan voi tulla yhtä hyvin palveltua kuin asuminen kaupungissa. Kaupungissa vaikuttavat kasautumishyödyt, joita ei kaupunkien ulkopuolella ole. Kaikki julkiset palvelut ovat maaseudulla pysyvästi huonompia kuin kaupungissa. Sitä ei edes mikään raha muuta, koska vaikkapa synnytyssairaalaa ei ikinä voida järjestää kaikkialle maahan yhtä lähelle jokaista asukasta kuin miten lähellä synnytyssairaala on töölöläisiä.

Kaupungistumisen ongelma on, että kaupungit eivät ole omavaraisia. Jonkun on suostuttava asumaan muualla kuin kaupungissa, jotta kaupunkilaisille voidaan tuottaa edes ruokaa. Eikä voi ajatella, että ruoan tuottamisen kustannukset, joihin kuuluvat elintarviketuotannon työntekijöiden elinkustannukset, maksaa kukaan muu kuin se kaupunkilainen, joka sitä ruokaa syö. Kokonaisuuden kannalta on yhdentekevää, millä nimellä kaupunkien ulkopuolella tapahtuvan tuotannon kustannukset maksetaan. Maksettava ne on joka tapauksessa.




> Kehärata metrolähiöineenhän sopi Ajatusten Vantaan puutarhakaupunkihimmeli-ideaan vallan mainiosti. Se on/oli yhdyskuntarakenteen hajauttamista. Ja vaikka keskustassa ei yhdyskuntarakenteesta ymmärretä, niin siellä ymmärretään varsin hyvin vaalirahan keräyksestä ja että valtavien aluerakentamisprojektien torppaaminen ei ole vaihtoehto, jos halutaan hyvä vaalibudjetti. Tästä ei tietysti voi keskustaa sinänsä syyttää, väitän, että myöskään demareilla tai kokoomuksella ei ole ole pokkaa sanoa ei peltometrolle. Vihreät taas kannattavat niitä naiiviuttaan.


Eiköhän Kehäradalle ole tulossa jatkoksi sitä, mitä jo on Martinlaakson radan varrella. Se on aika kaukana puutarhakaupungista, jollaista mm. Eliel Saarinen kavereineen suunnitteli Helsingiksi noin 120 vuotta sitten. Niistä suunnitelmista on jäljellä Munkkiniemi ja osa Kulosaarta. Kumpikaan ei edusta sen paremmin nurmijärveläisyyttä kuin raideliikennelähiöitä. Jälkimmäisiä löytyy niin metron kuin Martinlaakson radan varrelta, myös pääradalta, malliesimerkkinä Koivukylä.

Minä haluaisin kernaasti lisää Munkkiniemiä tai vanhaa Kulosaarta, koska ne ovat kaupunkia toisin kuin lähiöt. Jos ne ovat puutarhakaupunkia  kuten niitä nimitettiin sata vuotta sitten  kannatan puutarhakaupunkia. En lähiöitä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niinpä, vaikka siellä ei olekaan Pisararataa. Eikö olisi järkevämpää rakentaa lisää sellaista kaupunkia, jossa on elämää klo 17 jäkeen, ei kaataa rahaa Pisaraan, joka ei tuo mitään lisää.


Minne? Ei keinotekoiset ratkaisut puolen tunnin ratikkamatkan päässä takaa että on elämää 17 jälkeen. Tai siis muunlaista elämää kuin tyypillisessä  lähiöissä nyt.



> Kyllä ympäristön parkkipaikat ja -luolat ovat täynnä, kun oopperassa on esityksiä ja stadikalla tapahtumia. Ja jos Mäntymäelle rakennetaan ihan mitä hyvänsä, kaupunki pakottaa rakentamaan parkkiluolia lähiönormien mukaan. Esimerkki Luotsikatu 1, Katajanokka: pakko tehdä 60 auton parkkiluola. Lähin ratikkapysäkki noin 100 metrin päässä.


Parkkkipaikkanormit ovat helsinkiläisten byrokraattien itse aikaansaamia.



> Ei vaan se on sen etu. Lähiliikenteen asemien vaikutusalueella asuvien määrä ei riitä Areenan asiakaspohjaksi. Ja myös muualla kuin asemilla asuvat haluavat päästä kastsomaan jääkiekkoa Areenalle. Kun seudulla ei ole riittävästi toimivaa joukkoliikenneverkkoa, Areenan tapainen jäähalli pitää sijoittaa paikkaan, jossa saavutettavuus autolla on riittävä. Autoilusaavutettavuus on parhaimmillaan keskellä ei mitään.


Siis pitäisikö sen olla jossain vielä kauempana kuin Pasilassa? Ja miksi jääkiekko-ottelua tai konserttia pitäisi nimenomaan mennä autolla katsomaan? -Miksei saa tulla julkisilla? Silloin kun olen kulkenut junilla siihen aikan kun joku jääkiekko-ottelu on  päättynyt Areenalla niin junat ovat olleet tosi täysiä.




> Miten tämä kommentti liittyy tähän keskusteluun? Huomautin Jlu:lle siitä tosiasiasta, että Keskusta päätti valtion rahoista Kehäradalle ja metrolle. Väitätkö, ettei Keskustan johtama hallitus ja liikenneministeriö tehnyt päätöstä Kehäradan ja metron valtionrahoituksesta, ja kaikkien hallitusten budjettipäätökset jotka koskevat muualla Suomessa kuin Espoossa, Helsingissä ja Vantaalla toteutettuja hankkeita ovat Keskustan tekemiä? Siis silloinkin, kun Keskusta on ollut oppositiossa. Ja että minä vain valehtelen muuta siksi, että olen keskustalainen.


Siis sinähän kirjoitit j-lu:lle vastatessasi näin:



> Sivumennen sanoen voi todeta, että paljon halvemmaksi kansalaisille tulevat kehittyvien maakuntien suomien, rakennusteollisuusyhdistyksien ja nimettömien liikemiesten vaalirahoitukset kuin veronmaksajien rahojen lupaaminen ja käyttämien hyödyttömiin ja pahimmillaan vahingollisiin miljardihankkeisiin.


Siis kaikkihan muistamme mitä "Kehittyvien maakuntien Suomen" kaverit Arto Merisalo etupäässä ajoi, ja väität että he olivat vähemmän vahingollisia kuin länsimetro tai kehärata? Siis tätäkö keskustalaiset vielä ajavat:  Ideapark-tyyppisiä jättikauppakeskuksia taajamien ulkopuolelle jonne kaikkien on ajettava autolla? Onneksi rakennuslakia muutettiin ettei niitä enää tule, mutta se vaati aikanaan kiivaan keskustelun. Mikö vaihtoehto muuten Vanhasella olisi ollut kun valtion osallistumisesta länsimetroon ja kehärataan päätettiin? Silloin Suomella meni vielä tosi hyvin ja länsimetron linjaus kulkee siihen aikaan Suomen tärkeimpänä pidetyn työpaikka-alueen ja tiedekampuksen läpi, ja kehärata yhdistää Suomen ainoan kansainvälisen lentokentän rautatieverkkoon. Siis toivottavasti mä tulkitsen että se oli vitsi kun  vertasit länsimetroa ja kehärataa  "Kehittyvien maakuntien Suomi" -hankkeisin, eikä Keskustan poliittinen kannanotto.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:42 ----------




> Eiköhän Kehäradalle ole tulossa jatkoksi sitä, mitä jo on Martinlaakson radan varrella. Se on aika kaukana puutarhakaupungista, jollaista mm. Eliel Saarinen kavereineen suunnitteli Helsingiksi noin 120 vuotta sitten. Niistä suunnitelmista on jäljellä Munkkiniemi ja osa Kulosaarta. Kumpikaan ei edusta sen paremmin nurmijärveläisyyttä kuin raideliikennelähiöitä. Jälkimmäisiä löytyy niin metron kuin Martinlaakson radan varrelta, myös pääradalta, malliesimerkkinä Koivukylä.
> 
> Minä haluaisin kernaasti lisää Munkkiniemiä tai vanhaa Kulosaarta, koska ne ovat kaupunkia toisin kuin lähiöt. Jos ne ovat puutarhakaupunkia  kuten niitä nimitettiin sata vuotta sitten  kannatan puutarhakaupunkia. En lähiöitä.


Siis kyllä muitakin puutarhakaupunkeja toteutui, mutta ei Eliel Saarisen kynästä ja vähän kevyempinö versioina, mutta ihan kelvollisia silti: Käpylä, Oulunkylä, Tapanila, Puistola, Haaga, Lintuvaara,  Kilo, Kauniainen, Tuomarila jne. Ja kaikki rautateiden varrella. Myöhemmin niiden ympärille rakennettiin kerrostalolähiöitä  mutta alueiden omaleimaisuus on säilynyt. Asuminen niissä pientaloasunnossa (Kauniaista lukuunottamatta) maksaa saman verran kuin Nurmijärveläisessä omakotitalossa ja paras niissä on että matka niistä Helsinkiin toteutuu julkisilla alle puolessa tunnissa, liityntömatka mukaankukien. Kun ei  meillä ole varaa asua Kulosaaressa tai Munkkiniemessä niin asun mielummin yhdessä em listalla mainitussa "puutarhakaupungissa" kuin Nurmijärvellä omakotitalossa jossa joka perheellä pitää olla 2 autoa.  Tämä oli siis minun "asuntopoliittinen " kannanotto. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minne? Ei keinotekoiset ratkaisut puolen tunnin ratikkamatkan päässä takaa että on elämää 17 jälkeen. Tai siis muunlaista elämää kuin tyypillisessä  lähiöissä nyt.


Tutustu Helsingin yleiskaavaehdotukseen.




> Parkkkipaikkanormit ovat helsinkiläisten byrokraattien itse aikaansaamia.


Niin, mitä sitten? Helsinki tekee alueensa kaavat, ja se tekee kaavat autoilulle, ei joukkoliikenteelle. Eli tämä on tilanne myös Mäntymäellä, on siellä Pisara-asema tai ei. Eli Pisara-asema ei ole mikään argumentti Mäntymäen puolesta. Tai päinvastoin.




> Siis pitäisikö sen olla jossain vielä kauempana kuin Pasilassa? Ja miksi jääkiekko-ottelua tai konserttia pitäisi nimenomaan mennä autolla katsomaan? -Miksei saa tulla julkisilla? Silloin kun olen kulkenut junilla siihen aikan kun joku jääkiekko-ottelu on  päättynyt Areenalla niin junat ovat olleet tosi täysiä.


Tietenkin saa tulla julkisilla, jos se on mahdollista. Mutta jääkiekko on liiketoimintaa, ja jäähalli on sen liiketoiminnan väline. Koska suurin osa potentiaalisista asikkaista on autoilun varassa, liiketoiminnan kannalta kannattavinta on olla paikassa, jonne pääsee autolla runsaasti ja helposti. Oleko käynyt vanhalla jäähallilla silloin kun siellä pelataan? Olet varmaan nähnyt täydet parkkipaikat kuten mainitsemasi täydet junat. Mutta et ehkä ole nähnyt Areenan ympäristön automääriä, jos olet vain junalla itse kulkenut, kun se sinulle sattuu sopimaan.




> Siis toivottavasti mä tulkitsen että se oli vitsi kun  vertasit länsimetroa ja kehärataa  "Kehittyvien maakuntien Suomi" -hankkeisin, eikä Keskustan poliittinen kannanotto.


Jos oikein muistan, Sukari ja kumppanit järjestivät vaalirahaa noin 400.000 euroa. Se siis oli herrojen yrittäjien ihan omaa rahaa, ei veronmaksajien rahaa. Kehärata ja metro yhdessä ovat noin 1.000.000.000 euroa. Se ei ole minkään yrityksen rahaa, vaan veronmaksajien rahaa. Hesari kirjoitti, että Rinne lupasi vaalirahoittajilleen Pisaran, joka myös maksaa 1.000.000.000 euroa, veronmaksajien rahaa. Miljardeihin verrattuna 0,0004 miljardia on lähinnä vitsi.

Minä halusin muistuttaa siitä, kuka järjesti rahaa Kehäradalle ja metrolle. Minä en tiedä, mitä päätöksiä tehneet mielessään ajattelivat. Totesin vain, että ei ole Keskustalle ollut ainakaan kannatuksen paranemisessa hyötyä siitä, että se teki rahallisesti mittavaa aluepolitiikkaa pk-seudun hyväksi. Tämä ei ole Keskustan poliittinen kannanotto, sillä tämä ei ole kannanotto ollenkaan, vaan toteamus historiassa tapahtuneesta. Eikä se, mitä kirjoitan, ole Keskustan poliittista kannanottoa, koska minä en ole Keskusta, enkä voi puhua Keskustan nimissä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos oikein muistan, Sukari ja kumppanit järjestivät vaalirahaa noin 400.000 euroa. Se siis oli herrojen yrittäjien ihan omaa rahaa, ei veronmaksajien rahaa. Kehärata ja metro yhdessä ovat noin 1.000.000.000 euroa. Se ei ole minkään yrityksen rahaa, vaan veronmaksajien rahaa. Hesari kirjoitti, että Rinne lupasi vaalirahoittajilleen Pisaran, joka myös maksaa 1.000.000.000 euroa, veronmaksajien rahaa. Miljardeihin verrattuna 0,0004 miljardia on lähinnä vitsi.


KMS:n vaalirahoituksella oli tarkoitus lahjoa eräissä kaupungeissa ja kunnissa lähinnä Keskustan ja osittain Kokoomuksen päättäjiä että kaavoituksessa puoltavat hypermarkettien ja megakauppakeskusten rakentamista taajama-alueiden ulkopuolelle. Sukari olisi halunnut rakenta Vihtiin moottoriten varrelle n 10 km päähän Espoosta Ideaparkin kopion jolla espoolaiset ja ehkä helsinkiläisetkin tekisivät ostoksensa omien kaupunkensa kauppojen sijaan. Merisalo joka oli pääjunailija joutui vankilaan. Näidenkö ukkojen bisnestä joka vain kiihdyttää urban sprawlia pidät hyväksyttävämpänä kuin valtion osallistumista länsimetron ja kehäradan kustannuksiin joista kaupungit kuitenkin maksavat suuremman osan ja joilla on suurempi yhteiskunnallinen tuki kuin jollain kauppakeskuksilla? Se että Keskusta joutuu joka kolmannessa hallituksessa oppositioon on voi voi, joka on nieltävä. Niin joutuu noi kaksi muutakin isoa. Mutta nyt kun meillö on 4 isoa puoluetta niin ehkä joutuu useammin? Mä annan vihjeen millä Keskusta voisi saada enemmän ääniä pk-seudulla: Hommautkaa eroon Paavo Väyrysestä :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näidenkö ukkojen bisnestä joka vain kiihdyttää urban sprawlia pidät hyväksyttävämpänä kuin valtion osallistumista länsimetron ja kehäradan kustannuksiin joista kaupungit kuitenkin maksavat suuremman osan ja joilla on suurempi yhteiskunnallinen tuki kuin jollain kauppakeskuksilla?


En pidä hyväksyttävänä mitään lainvastaista toimintaa. Minun mielestäni sitä on sekä vaalirahoituksen antaminen siinä toivossa, että rahoitusta saanut mahdollisesti valituksi tultuaan päättää asioita rahoittajan eduksi, että veronmaksajien rahojen antaminen sitä vastaan, että saa vaalirahoitusta siltä, joka veronmaksajien rahoista hyötyy. Minulle kumpikin on sama asia: Poliitikko saa vaalirahaa ja päättää vaalirahan antajan eduksi.

Antero

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Tässä Pisararataa koskevassa keskustelussa on keskitytty sen lähiliikenneominaisuuksiin. Kuitenkin Pisaraa on markkinoitu ainakin maakuntiin päin kaukoliikennettä ja siten koko maata hyödyttävä hankkeena. Tähän perustuu valtion suuri rahoitusosuus, vaikka se ei olisikaan joskus lupailtu 80 %. Metrohankkeillahan se on 30 %. 
Tästä vastikkeeksi kaukoliikenne saisi neljä noin kahden kilometrin raidepätkää päärautatieaseman pohjoispuolelle. Lisäksi lähiliikennelaiturit siirtyvät kaukojunien käyttöön, mikäli niitä ei varata lähiliikenteen hätäkäyttöön tai liikenteen aloittamiseen/lopettamiseen aamuin ja illoin. Joistakin Pisararadan tausta-aineistoista saa käsityksen, että varmuuden vuoksi kaukoliikenne ei saisikaan vapautuvaa raide- ja laiturikapasiteettia käyttöönsä ainakaan täysimääräisesti. Joka tapauksessa lähijunalaiturit ovat lyhyitä ja sijaitsevat suhteellisen etäällä aseman kupeilla.
Päärautatieaseman edustan lisäraiteet ovat varmasti hyödyllisiä mutta kovin lyhyitä. Joka tapauksessa Pisararata ei ainakaan nykymuodossaan tuo mitään helpotusta Pasilan kohdalle, mikä on todettu Liikennevirastonkin tutkimuksissa pahimmaksi pullonkaulaksi pääkaupunkiseudulla. Tähän kaikkeen valtio on valmis sijoittamaan jopa 800 miljoonaa . Kaukoliikenteen kannalta tämä on aika kallis investointi. Voisiko saman rahamäärän sijoittaa paremmin?
Toisessa viestiketjussa (uuden hallituksen liikennepolitiikka?) voisi keskustella siitä, millainen on hallituksen kaukoliikennepolitiikka tai onko sellaista ylipäänsä.
Juha

----------


## sub

Sama logiikka kuin muutama ratakilometri pohjoisempana. Paikallisrata käärittiin "valtakunnalliset yhteydet lentoasemalle"-pakettiin ja rahoitusvastuu siirrettiin näppärästi valtiolle.

----------


## hylje

Helsingin rautateiden pullonkaula on Pasilassa. Pisara ei ohita Pasilaa, joten se ei vapauta liikennekapasiteettia. 

Päärautatieasemalla vapautuisi kyllä seisontakapasiteettia, mutta vähän epäilen että Suomen kalleimman maaperän hyödyntäminen junavarikkona on sellainen hyöty, johon kannattaa sijoittaa miljardi. Mielummin vaikka puretaan ylijäävät raiteet ja rakennetaan tilalle lisää taloja. Silloinkin se miljardin sijoitus on niin kallis, että ehkä parempaa kiinteistökehityshyötyä löytyy halvemmallakin.

----------


## petteri

> Helsingin rautateiden pullonkaula on Pasilassa. Pisara ei ohita Pasilaa, joten se ei vapauta liikennekapasiteettia.


Tällä hetkellä Kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin kaupunkiratajärjestelmän pullonkaula ei todellakaan ole Pasilassa, se on kääntö Helsingin päässä, jossa suurena ja erittäin vaikeasti ratkaistavana ongelmana on riittämätön laiturikapasiteetti, joka ei mahdollista 20 minuutin kääntöaikoja. Kun tulee luminen talvi, homma räjähtää kokonaan käsistä. Asialle on pakko tehdä jotain.

Pisaran avulla on mahdollista poistaa liian pienen kääntöraidemäärän aiheuttamat ongelmat Helsingin päässä. Toki ongelman ratkaisu vaatii myös, että järjestelmästä on mahdollisuus poistaa tai siihen lisätä junia Pasilan tasolla (joko sen keskustan puolella tai muun Suomen puolella), jotta vuorovälit pysyvät hallussa.

Pisaran ja Espoon kaupunkiradan valmistumisen jälkeen suurin osa kaupunkiradan junista kulkisi reittiä Kerava - Tikkurila - Pasila - Keskusta - Pasila - Myyrmäki - Lentoasema - Tikkurila -Pasila - Keskusta - Pasila - Leppävaara/Kauklahti tai päinvastoin. Linjatunnukset toki muuttuvat matkalla. Poikkeustilanteissa junia lisätään tai niitä poistetaan linjojen päissä sekä Pasilan korkeudella. Niin vuoroväli pysyy kasassa ja palvelu hyvänä, vaikka häiriöitä olisikin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tällä hetkellä Kehäradan valmistumisen jälkeen Helsingin kaupunkiratajärjestelmän pullonkaula ei todellakaan ole Pasilassa, se on kääntö Helsingin päässä, jossa suurena ja erittäin vaikeasti ratkaistavana ongelmana on riittämätön laiturikapasiteetti, joka ei mahdollista 20 minuutin kääntöaikoja.


Miksi Helsingissä tarvittaisiin 20 min kääntöaikoja? Jos liikenteen häiriöherkkyyden takia, niin sitten Pisara aiheuttaisi vielä suuremmat häiriöt, kun Pisaran junilla ei olisi Helsingissä kääntöaikaa ollenkaan.

----------


## petteri

> Miksi Helsingissä tarvittaisiin 20 min kääntöaikoja? Jos liikenteen häiriöherkkyyden takia, niin sitten Pisara aiheuttaisi vielä suuremmat häiriöt, kun Pisaran junilla ei olisi Helsingissä kääntöaikaa ollenkaan.


Kyllä junaliikenteen nykyisen häiriöherkkyyden takia Helsingissä tarvittaisiin nyt 20 minuutin kääntöaikoja. Kääntöajan lisäys olisi yksi tapa ratkaista ongelmaa, mutta siihen ei Helsingin asemalla ole tilaa. Vaihtoehtoisesti Helsingissä pitäisi olla mahdollisuus poistaa kalustoa ja lisätä kalustoa kiertoon eli vähän ratapihaa, mutta sillekään ei ole tilaa. Nyt emme ole muuten vielä ongelmia nähneetkään, odotas vaan kun tulee lunta, ongelmat suorastaan räjähtävät silmille. 

Syynä on, että kaupunkiratojen liikennöinnin systeemi, kulunvalvonnan, kääntöjärjestelmän, kaluston lisäyksen ja poiston sekä talvikestävyyden yhdistelmänä on ollut mätä jo pitkään. Jotenkin on selvitty, kun linjat ovat olleet lyhyitä eikä niillä ole ollut paljon kiinnekohtia toisiinsa. Kehärata kuitenkin sekä pidensi linjoja että lisäksi niiden välisiä riippuvuuksia tavalla, joka siirtää paljon ongelmia Helsingin päähän, jossa on alaarvoinen kulunvalvonta ja asetuslaite, ei järjestelyratapihatilaa lähellä eikä sitä mahdollista rakentaa, liian vähän laitureita pitkiin kääntöaikoihin ja joka on vielä radan vilkkain asema eli matkustajamäärien puolesta tilannetta on vaikein hallita. Nyt on saatu aikaan todella iso ongelma, joka ratkeaa vaan muuttamalla järjestelmän fyysistä rakennetta, samalla kun tekniikka laitetaan kuntoon. Samalla kaupunkiratojen häiriönkorjausstrategia pitää muuttaa junaliikennemaisesta "metromaiseksi". Metromaisessa häiriönhallintajärjestelmässä pidetään huolta, ettei vuoroväli pääse hajoamaan, sen sijasta, että noudatettaisiin orjallisesti aikatauluja ja peruutettaisiin vuoroja hallitsemattomasti kuten nykyään.

Pisara on osa ratkaisua, jolla häiriöt otetaan haltuun. Toinen tärkeä osa on kyky poistaa ja lisätä kalustoa kierrosta, kolmas osa toki nykyaikainen kulunvalvonta rautatielle aataminaikaisen tilalle ja neljäs osa kriittisten vaihteiden vieminen katon alle. Se, missä järjestyksessä nuo tulevat ei ole olennaista, ainakin nuo neljä kuitenkin tarvitaan ennen kuin homma on hanskassa. Pisara, joko minimuodossa tai laajempana on noista kallein osa, jonka myötä kaikki junat kulkevat kyllä keskustan läpi, niillä ei ole keskustassa kääntöaikoja. 

Kun Helsingin kääntö poistuu ongelmatilanteessa vuorovälin tasaus hoidetaan lisäämällä tai poistamalla kalustoa kierrosta. Käytännössä kaluston hallinta onnistunee parhaiten, pääteasemien lisäksi esimerkiksi Ilmalan tai Käpylän tasolla niin, että kahden kaupunkiradan raiteen keskelle rakennetaan "sivuraide" tai "minivarikko", jolta kalustoa voidaan syöttää tai jolle kalustoa voidaan poistaa kierrosta. Normaalisti käytettävien vaihteiden päälle rakennetaan myös katto, jotta lumi ei kiusaa niissä paikoissa, joissa vaihteita pitää yleensä kääntää, Pisaran jälkeen raskaasti kuormitettuja vaihteita ei montaa ole ja kriittisimmät olisivat sellaisissa paikoissa (Huopalahti, Hiekkaharju-Koivukylä väli ja "minivarikot"), joissa ei ole kaupunkikuvallista estettä kattaa vaihteita, kuten Helsingin ratapihalla.

----------


## samulih

Joku joskus sanoi että Pisara päättettiin siinä vaiheessa kun UPMn ja muiden talot rakennettiin, vietiin tila lisäraiteilta... No itse en usko teorioihin ja välillä vähän ihmetyttää miksi ei ratapihaa saada toimimaan nykypäivän teknologialla? Vai onko ongelma se että antiikkinen tekniikka ei anna mahdollisuuksia parempaa ja ei tule päivitystä kun on kuitenkin se rata tulossa....

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joku joskus sanoi että Pisara päättettiin siinä vaiheessa kun UPMn ja muiden talot rakennettiin, vietiin tila lisäraiteilta... No itse en usko teorioihin ja välillä vähän ihmetyttää miksi ei ratapihaa saada toimimaan nykypäivän teknologialla? Vai onko ongelma se että antiikkinen tekniikka ei anna mahdollisuuksia parempaa ja ei tule päivitystä kun on kuitenkin se rata tulossa....


Antiikinen käytäntö, että junia varastoidaan pitkin päivää laituriraiteilla ja pakotetaan matkustajat juoksemaan monta junarungonmitallista siihen junaan joka on lähdössä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Antiikinen käytäntö, että junia varastoidaan pitkin päivää laituriraiteilla ja pakotetaan matkustajat juoksemaan monta junarungonmitallista siihen junaan joka on lähdössä.
> 
> t. Rainer


mutta eikö sen pitänyt olla niin, että ihmiset ihan mielikseen kävelevät vaikka kilometrin tai kaksikin asemalle...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> mutta eikö sen pitänyt olla niin, että ihmiset ihan mielikseen kävelevät vaikka kilometrin tai kaksikin asemalle...


Asemalle kyllä mutta vielä asemalta junan lähtöpaikalle puoli kilsaa sen lisäksi on vähän liikaa. Lisäksi lähiliikennejunien liikennöintialueella paikoissa joissa asutus on jotenkuten tiheää on asemien välinen etäisyys 1-1.5 km, mutta Helsingin kantakaupungissa se on 3 km. Minkähänlainen lähijunien käyttäjämäärä mahtaisi olla jos joka toinen asema poistettaisiin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> mutta eikö sen pitänyt olla niin, että ihmiset ihan mielikseen kävelevät vaikka kilometrin tai kaksikin asemalle...


Kyllähän sitä vielä kävelee, kotoa on säännöllisesti käyttämäni M-junan lähtölaiturin alkuun 1,6 kilometriä ja kävelen sen aina aseman suuntaan silloin kun kolmosten ratikka ei juuri osu kohdalle tai ei sada eli 70 % kerroista, kotiin päin kyllä kuljen useammin ratikalla kun yhteys on selvästi parempi eikä yleensä ole yhtä paljon energiaa kuin kotoa lähtiessä. 

Mutta se ketuttaa kun on juuri ajoissa Rautatieaseman laiturilla vaan huomatakseen, että nyt pitääkin sipaista ylimääräiset 100 metriä 20 sekuntiin, ettei myöhästy junasta. Erityisketutusta aiheuttaa kun on aikataulun käydessä kireäksi jo puolittain hölkännyt Kaivokadulta tai pahimmillaan Ruttopuistosta saakka ja ehtii laiturille nipinnapin aikataulussa, ei juna olekaan laiturin päässä ja sitten vielä pamauttaa armottoman 150 metrin loppukirin laiturilla seisovien yksiköiden ohi, vain huomatakseen, että 15 metriä ennen kuin ehtii junan ovelle, juna nytkähtääkin liikkeelle. Se syö miestä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta se ketuttaa kun on juuri ajoissa Rautatieaseman laiturilla vaan huomatakseen, että nyt pitääkin sipaista ylimääräiset 100 metriä 20 sekuntiin, ettei myöhästy junasta. Erityisketutusta aiheuttaa kun on aikataulun käydessä kireäksi jo puolittain hölkännyt Kaivokadulta tai pahimmillaan Ruttopuistosta saakka ja ehtii laiturille nipinnapin aikataulussa, ei juna olekaan laiturin päässä ja sitten vielä pamauttaa armottoman 150 metrin loppukirin laiturilla seisovien yksiköiden ohi, vain huomatakseen, että 15 metriä ennen kuin ehtii junan ovelle, juna nytkähtääkin liikkeelle. Se syö miestä.


Det lönar sig inte att springa efter flickor och spårvagnar, för det kommer ständigt nya.
Vanha stadilainen sananlasku

Mun matkani HelsinkiEspoo kesti viimeksi junalla tunnin. Taidan ensi kerralla mennä autolla.

----------


## petteri

Sporan hanuris bradaamine onki iha urpoo, vika kerral mä otin oikee kunnon lipat, ku kintut sekos. Klabbi oli sökö longin tiiman, se jälke mä oon ladanu vaan stoge hanuris. - Sudeettisavolainen Rööperissä

----------


## tlajunen

> Antiikinen käytäntö, että junia varastoidaan pitkin päivää laituriraiteilla ja pakotetaan matkustajat juoksemaan monta junarungonmitallista siihen junaan joka on lähdössä.
> 
> t. Rainer


"Pitkin päivää" ei ole ongelma. Ruuhka-aikaan "varastointi" olisi ongelma - jos sitä tehtäisiin. Ei tehdä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> "Pitkin päivää" ei ole ongelma. Ruuhka-aikaan "varastointi" olisi ongelma - jos sitä tehtäisiin. Ei tehdä.


Ei se varmaan VR:lle ole ongelma mutta matkustajille se on vaikka kello olis 21:30 ja junarunko johon on pyrkimässä löytyy vasta 2-3 junan takana.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Kotoa on säännöllisesti käyttämäni M-junan lähtölaiturin alkuun 1,6 kilometriä.


Ihan piti tarkistaa viestin päivämäärä... Missä kaupungissa sinä petteri M-junaa käyttelet?

----------


## petteri

> Ihan piti tarkistaa viestin päivämäärä... Missä kaupungissa sinä petteri M-junaa käyttelet?


Pah. Kirjaimet ovatkin muuttuneet... Taitaa Martinlaakson juna, nykyinen I/P-juna kyllä olla yhä aika monella muullakin vakiokäyttäjällä M-juna. Pitää yrittää päivittää alitajuntaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pah. Kirjaimet ovatkin muuttuneet... Taitaa Martinlaakson juna, nykyinen I/P-juna kyllä olla yhä aika monella muullakin vakiokäyttäjällä M-juna.


Mä puhun ihan iloisesti "kolmosen kierroksesta" vaikka puolet siitä kulkee nykyään kakkosena. Hitaasti nuo tottumukset muuttuu, kolmonen oli sentään kolmonen vuodesta 1926 ja M vuodesta 1975.

----------


## hmikko

Pisararadan suunnittelu valmistui (Liik enne vira sto, 20.6.2017)

Suunnitelma-aineisto (Liik enne vira sto)

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Pisararadan suunnittelu valmistui (Liik enne vira sto, 20.6.2017)
> 
> Suunnitelma-aineisto (Liik enne vira sto)


Linkitetyt suunnitelma-aineistot ovat vuodelta 2015 ja ovat olleet nähtävillä 30.10.-30.11.2015 kuten sivulla lukee. En tiedä mitä tuoreempia/päivitettyjä suunnitelma-aineistoja on olemassa, mutta semmoisia ei ainakaan Liikenneviraston sivuilla näkynyt.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Keväällä ilmestyi Liikenneviraston tutkimus 3/2017 "Etelä-Suomen junaliikenteen kehityskuva". Siinä esitellään Pisararadan lyhyt vaihtoehto LYYRA. Se olisi ratayhteys kaupunkiratojen välillä Pasilan aseman alitse. Pasilassa olisi maanalainen asema. Funktionaalisesti tämä on Pasilan ylisen seudun kannalta sama kuin Pisararata, mutta jättäisi tietysti koko kantakaupungin väliin. ratasuunnitelman mukaiset liitokset Ilmalassa ja Käpylässä olisivat kömpelöitä.
Juha

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keväällä ilmestyi Liikenneviraston tutkimus 3/2017 "Etelä-Suomen junaliikenteen kehityskuva". Siinä esitellään Pisararadan lyhyt vaihtoehto LYYRA. Se olisi ratayhteys kaupunkiratojen välillä Pasilan aseman alitse. Pasilassa olisi maanalainen asema. Funktionaalisesti tämä on Pasilan ylisen seudun kannalta sama kuin Pisararata, mutta jättäisi tietysti koko kantakaupungin väliin. ratasuunnitelman mukaiset liitokset Ilmalassa ja Käpylässä olisivat kömpelöitä.
> Juha


Olen nähnyt myös Rautatietekniikka-lehdessä tuon "Lyyran" ja se kuulostaa lähinnä vitsiltä.

Sitä mitä ihmettelen, että eikö Pisaran hintaa saisi alas esim jättämällä kolmas tunneli eli huoltotunneli pois? Eihän kehäradalla eikä metrollakaan ole mitään huoltotunnelia. Ja jos Pisaran asemat olisivat 150-metriset 230-metristen sijaan? Kuinka monta kerta vuodessa ajetaan HSL-liikenteessä lähijunia koostuen kolmesta Sm5-yksiköstä? Ne kerrat voidaan ajaa nykyistä rataa pitkin päärautatieasemalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

Piti oikein kaivaa selvityspaperi ja lukea LYYRAsta sivulta 35 alkaen: Etelä-Suomen junaliikenteen kehityskuva (Liikennevirasto 3/2017)

Näköjään tunnelia on suunniteltu niin, että se erkanisi Rantaradasta Kivihaan kohdalla ja menisi Triplan kohdalla metrovarauksen alapuolella, eli aivan hevonkuusen syvällä. Lähinnä vitsi tosiaan, paitsi että ei sen kummemmin naurata. Tuo ei täyttäisi Pisara-hankkeen tavoitetta matkustajien paremmasta jakelemisesta keskustan alueelle, vaan päin vastoin huonontaisi tilannetta nykyisestä.

Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -ryhmässä se joku aktivistityyppi, jonka nimeä en nyt muista, on toistuvasti esittänyt kaavailujaan Rantaradan- ja Pääradan kaupunkiratojen yhdistämisestä niin, että uusi asema tulisi sillalle Ilmalan varikkoalueelle ja koko varikkoalue rakennettaisiin korttelikaupungiksi (jos nyt oikein muistan). Nykyiset Pasilan kaavoitetut alueet mukaan luettuna siinä olisi jo niin paljon kaupunkirakentamista, että usein mainittu toinen keskusta voisi syntyäkin, ja uusi asema voisi sikäli olla tolkullisessa paikassa. Valtio vaan ei ole luopumassa varikkoalueesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:09 ----------




> Ja jos Pisaran asemat olisivat 150-metriset 230-metristen sijaan?


En usko, että laiturien lyhentämisellä saavutettaisiin kummoisia säästöjä. Vrt. Länsimetron asemien lyhentäminen. Säästöt taisi olla alle 10 % parhaankin arvion mukaan (ja tietty Länsimetron tapauksessa hukkuivat huonosta johtamisesta ja muusta aiheutuneisiin lisälaskuihin). Tunneliasemissa käsittääkseni kalleinta ovat sisäänkäynnit sun muut läpiviennit pinnalle, ja niiden määrä ei välttämättä muutu vaikka laituri olisi vähän pidempi.




> Kuinka monta kerta vuodessa ajetaan HSL-liikenteessä lähijunia koostuen kolmesta Sm5-yksiköstä? Ne kerrat voidaan ajaa nykyistä rataa pitkin päärautatieasemalle.


En tiedä, paljonko kolmen yksikön junia ajetaan ja mikä on niiden arvioitu tarve tulevaisuudessa, mutta näin ummikkona luulisin, että "ajetaan ne kerrat asemalle" on ihan vihonviimeinen idea. Ts. laskettaisiin sen varaan, että pistetään aseman elämä sekaisin säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ja jos Pisaran asemat olisivat 150-metriset 230-metristen sijaan? Kuinka monta kerta vuodessa ajetaan HSL-liikenteessä lähijunia koostuen kolmesta Sm5-yksiköstä? Ne kerrat voidaan ajaa nykyistä rataa pitkin päärautatieasemalle. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Etkö jo Länsimetron casesta oppinut, että miksi tälläinen on huono idea...? :Tongue:

----------


## 339-DF

Kun Pisaran ongelma on se, että se on liian suppea, niin nyt lääkkeeksi tarjotaan sen supistamista edelleen ja keskustan skippaamista. Miten mä en ole jotenkin ollenkaan yllättynyt? Vain Suomessa...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Piti oikein kaivaa selvityspaperi ja lukea LYYRAsta sivulta 35 alkaen: Etelä-Suomen junaliikenteen kehityskuva (Liikennevirasto 3/2017)
> 
> Näköjään tunnelia on suunniteltu niin, että se erkanisi Rantaradasta Kivihaan kohdalla ja menisi Triplan kohdalla metrovarauksen alapuolella, eli aivan hevonkuusen syvällä. Lähinnä vitsi tosiaan, paitsi että ei sen kummemmin naurata. Tuo ei täyttäisi Pisara-hankkeen tavoitetta matkustajien paremmasta jakelemisesta keskustan alueelle, vaan päin vastoin huonontaisi tilannetta nykyisestä.
> 
> Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -ryhmässä se joku aktivistityyppi, jonka nimeä en nyt muista, on toistuvasti esittänyt kaavailujaan Rantaradan- ja Pääradan kaupunkiratojen yhdistämisestä niin, että uusi asema tulisi sillalle Ilmalan varikkoalueelle ja koko varikkoalue rakennettaisiin korttelikaupungiksi (jos nyt oikein muistan). Nykyiset Pasilan kaavoitetut alueet mukaan luettuna siinä olisi jo niin paljon kaupunkirakentamista, että usein mainittu toinen keskusta voisi syntyäkin, ja uusi asema voisi sikäli olla tolkullisessa paikassa. Valtio vaan ei ole luopumassa varikkoalueesta.


Joo, varikon päälle rakentaminen on aika tyhjänpäiväinen ajatus. Alue on entistä kaatopaikkaa.




> En usko, että laiturien lyhentämisellä saavutettaisiin kummoisia säästöjä. Vrt. Länsimetron asemien lyhentäminen. Säästöt taisi olla alle 10 % parhaankin arvion mukaan (ja tietty Länsimetron tapauksessa hukkuivat huonosta johtamisesta ja muusta aiheutuneisiin lisälaskuihin). Tunneliasemissa käsittääkseni kalleinta ovat sisäänkäynnit sun muut läpiviennit pinnalle, ja niiden määrä ei välttämättä muutu vaikka laituri olisi vähän pidempi.


Länsimetron asemat ovat 90 metriä kun taas itämetron 150 m. Erotus 60 m. Säästöt hukkuivat automaattimetrosählinkiin ja huonoon johtamiseen ym.

Kaksi Sm5 yksikköä ovat 150 m pitkiä kun taas Pisaran ja  Kehäradan asemat 230 m. Säästöä 80 metrin verran. Pisaran asemat ovat poikileikkaukseltaan jättimäisiä metroon verratuna, joten louhittavaa jäisi aika monta tuhatta kuutiota vähemmän. 

Lisäksi en ole saanut mistään vastausta siitä Pisaran huoltotunnelin pakollisuudesta.




> En tiedä, paljonko kolmen yksikön junia ajetaan ja mikä on niiden arvioitu tarve tulevaisuudessa, mutta näin ummikkona luulisin, että "ajetaan ne kerrat asemalle" on ihan vihonviimeinen idea. Ts. laskettaisiin sen varaan, että pistetään aseman elämä sekaisin säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti.


Siis HSL:n lähijunat ajetaan aina max 2 yksikön pituisina. Vain poikkeustilanteissa kuten jos talvella on liian ankarat sääolosuhteet, ajetaan Kehäradalla harvennetuin  eli 20 minuutin vuorovälein ja 3 yksikköä pitkillä junilla, Pääradalla ja Rantaradalla 30 minuutin välein ja Leppävaaran A-junat jätetään kokonaan ajamatta.  Sellaisissa tilanteissa on yksi hailee voidaanko ajaa Pisaraan vai ei vai jätetäänkö jotkut junat Pasilaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

> Joo, varikon päälle rakentaminen on aika tyhjänpäiväinen ajatus. Alue on entistä kaatopaikkaa.


Se ei ole lisää-asuntoja-kiiman vallitessa mikään ongelma. Maksaahan Hanasaaren ja Malmin lentokentän alueen rakentamiskuntoon saaminen hunajaa ja mansikoita, mutta silti niin tehdään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Siis HSL:n lähijunat ajetaan aina max 2 yksikön pituisina.


Tämä on siis tilanne nyt. Mikään ei kuitenkaan puhu sen puolesta, että tilanne olisi välttämättä sama vaikkapa 20 vuoden kuluttua. Silloin on hankala lähteä pidentämään tunneliasemia.

----------


## hmikko

> Maksaahan Hanasaaren ja Malmin lentokentän alueen rakentamiskuntoon saaminen hunajaa ja mansikoita, mutta silti niin tehdään.


Malmi ei ole missään "hunaja"-kategoriassa Helsingin alueiden joukossa. Mm. Jätkäsaari ja Arabianranta olivat selkeästi kalliimpia. Ja ne helpot paikat on jo rakennettu. Malmin tasoisia kustannuksia tulee monessakin uudessa kohteessa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:37 ----------




> Pisaran asemat ovat poikileikkaukseltaan jättimäisiä metroon verratuna, joten louhittavaa jäisi aika monta tuhatta kuutiota vähemmän.


Mutta kun juttu ei niinkään ole se louhiminen, vaan suunnilleen kaikki muu. Niissä 80 metrissäkin tietty säästyy laituria sen verran varustuksineen ylläpitoineen, mutta jos sisäänkäyntien sun muiden kuilujen määrä on sama, niin säästöt on aika rajalliset.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta kun juttu ei niinkään ole se louhiminen, vaan suunnilleen kaikki muu. Niissä 80 metrissäkin tietty säästyy laituria sen verran varustuksineen ylläpitoineen, mutta jos sisäänkäyntien sun muiden kuilujen määrä on sama, niin säästöt on aika rajalliset.


Pidempi asemalaituri ja pidemmät junat tarkoittavat potentiaalisesti enemmän ihmisiä asemalla, mikä edellyttää suurempaa varauloskäyntikapasiteettia. Niiden tekeminen taas on kallista.

Pääkaupunkiseutu kasvaa kyllä niin paljon, että kolmella junayksiköllä liikennöinti tulee vastaan kaupunkiradoillakin (ja siten Pisarassa).

----------


## pehkonen

> Pidempi asemalaituri ja pidemmät junat tarkoittavat potentiaalisesti enemmän ihmisiä asemalla, mikä edellyttää suurempaa varauloskäyntikapasiteettia. Niiden tekeminen taas on kallista.
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseutu kasvaa kyllä niin paljon, että kolmella junayksiköllä liikennöinti tulee vastaan kaupunkiradoillakin (ja siten Pisarassa).


Länsimetrossa, kunhan se joskus valmistuu, nahdään hyvin pian (alle viidessä vuodessa) syy siihen miksi lyhyet laiturit "säästösyistä" ovat paha virhelaskelma. Onneksi ei sentään aloitettu Itämetron laitureiden purkua suuressa mittakaavassa. Kalasatamasta itään tullee matkustajakapasiteetti (lyhyillä junilla) vastaan muutaman vuoden sisällä.

----------


## Makke93

Eiköhän se opetus, joka Länsimetron laiturifiaskosta toivon mukaan opitaan tai ainakin kuuluisi oppia ole ettei olemassa olevaan järjestelmään kannata rakentaa uusia pullonkauloja. Vaikka Pisara nykysuunnitelmana tai lyyrana on huono projekti, niin se hyvä puoli niissä on että nähdään onko länsimetrosta opittu.

----------


## 8.6

> Olen nähnyt myös Rautatietekniikka-lehdessä tuon "Lyyran" ja se kuulostaa lähinnä vitsiltä.
> 
> Ja jos Pisaran asemat olisivat 150-metriset 230-metristen sijaan? Kuinka monta kerta vuodessa ajetaan HSL-liikenteessä lähijunia koostuen kolmesta Sm5-yksiköstä? Ne kerrat voidaan ajaa nykyistä rataa pitkin päärautatieasemalle. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Siinä selvityksessä luki, että sitten jos ja kun Kauklahden Kaupunkirata on rakennettu, E-junat ajetaan kolmella yksiköllä. Kehäradan kalustosta ei taidettu suunnitelmassa puhua, mutta hyvin todennäköisesti sielläkin tarvitaan jossain vaiheessa kolmen yksikön junia.

----------


## Max

> Kehäradan kalustosta ei taidettu suunnitelmassa puhua, mutta hyvin todennäköisesti sielläkin tarvitaan jossain vaiheessa kolmen yksikön junia.


Eikös esimerkiksi Kivistöön ole tulossa aseman viereen n 20 000 asukasta lisää? Ja Aviapoliksessakin tapahtuu aika paljon. Leinelään rakennetaan nyt asuntoja, mutta sen on kai tarkoituskin jäädä melkoisesti pienemmäksi keskittymäksi kuin nuo edellä mainitut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siinä selvityksessä luki, että sitten jos ja kun Kauklahden Kaupunkirata on rakennettu, E-junat ajetaan kolmella yksiköllä. Kehäradan kalustosta ei taidettu suunnitelmassa puhua, mutta hyvin todennäköisesti sielläkin tarvitaan jossain vaiheessa kolmen yksikön junia.


Tässä on esitetty argunentteja miksi kannattaa varautua 12 vaunuisiin eli kolmesta flirt yksiköistä koostuviin 230 metriä pitkiin juniin jos Pisara-rata rakennetaan. 

Lähinnä kehärata ja lentokentän liikenne voisi aiheuttaa sellasita tarvetta, ranta- ja pääradan kohdalal en ihan usko. Jos Espoon kaupunkirata rakennetaan, niin jäljelle jää E- junien lisäksi U tai muu vastaava skip-stop linja joka ajaisi päärautatieasemalle, ja jota suuri osa niistä jotka tulevat esim Kirkkonummelta, Espoon keskuksesta, Kauniaisista ja Leppävaarasta käyttäisivät. E-junille ei välttämättä tulisi tarvetta pidentää 12-vaunuisiksi koska U tasaa kuorman. 

Sama toistuu pääradalla, R- ja Z junat ottaa Keravalaisista ja Tikkurilalaisista valtaosan ja K/N ja I/P jakavat kuorman niillä asemilla nopeat junat eivät pysähdy.

Sitten ltulee vielä kysymys, jos Pisaraa aletaankin hyödyntää kantakaupungin sisäisillä matkoilla kuten metroa nyt? 

Jos Pisaralla on kumpaankin suuntaan 5 minuutin vuoroväli ja junat ajetaan kahdella yksiköllä, niin kapasiteeetti on n 13.500/tunti ja suunta. Metrolla on 19.000 suunta 3 minuutin vuorovälillä, jos valmistajan ilmoittama seisomapaikkaluku M300 sarjalle pitää paikkansa. Pisaran kapasiteettia voi kasvattaa n 20% tihentämällä vuoroväli 4 minuuttiin joka lienee täysin realistista. 

Flirt junissa on myös kahta versiota joista uudemmissa on enemmän seisomatilaa ja vähemmän istumapaikoja. Näiden kapasiteetti saattaa olla lähempänä metroa. Jos jollakin on tarkempaa tietoa junien paikkamääristä niin saa tuoda tiedot ilmi. Pisaran käyttöä kantakaupungin liikenteessä tasaa metro välillä Rautatientori-Hakaniemi ja toisaalta se että Pasilaan pääsee kahta eri suuntaa. 

Ne seikat mitkä saattavat lisätä lähijunien käyttöä tuntuvasti jos Pisara rakennetaan, ovat suunitelmat lopettaa pohjoissuunnan lähiöistä keskustaan ajavia bussivuoroja, sekä ns kaupunkibulevardisuunnitelmat. Jos kaupunkibulevardien myötä ei rakenneta mitään etelä-pohjoissuuntaista metron tasoista maanalaista linjaa kantakaupungin alle, niin lähijuna + syöttöbussi tai syöttäratikka jää ainoaksi tavaksi päästä nopeasti pohjoissuunnan lähiöistä keskustaan. Tällöin Pisaran asemat kannattaa varustaa 3 junayksikön mittaisiksi. 

Päätös Pisarasta ja sen toteutustavasta tai pohjois-eteläsuuntaisesta metrosta pitää ryhtyä ennenkuin kaupunkibulevardeja aletaan tosissaan toteuttaa. Nykyiset raitiotiet eivät pysty nielemään suuria määriä lisämatkustajia keskustaan jos reittejä pidennetään tai kyyti tulee oleman tosi hidasta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## junabongari

> Joukkoliikenne kannattaa suunnitella niin, että vaihtaminen on mahdollisimman sujuvaa. Kaupunkiratojen junat kyllä pysähtyvät ihan liian kaukana muusta joukkoliikenteestä. Pisara kyllä parantaisi tilannetta selvästi.


Pisara ei parantaisi tilannetta yhtään. Pisaran Keskusta-asema olisi 50 metrin syvyydessä (syvemmällä kuin Aviapolis kehäradalla). 
Vaihto Aviapoliksessa junasta bussiin kestää saman verran kuin vaihto junasta raitiovaunuun Helsingin asemalla nykyään.

----------


## petteri

> Pisara ei parantaisi tilannetta yhtään. Pisaran Keskusta-asema olisi 50 metrin syvyydessä (syvemmällä kuin Aviapolis kehäradalla). 
> Vaihto Aviapoliksessa junasta bussiin kestää saman verran kuin vaihto junasta raitiovaunuun Helsingin asemalla nykyään.


Kyllä Pisara parantaisi selvästi vaihtoyhteyksiä joka suuntaan. Hakaniemen asemalta olisi paljon Kaivokatua nopeammat yhteydet Kallion ja Hämeentien suuntaan, Töölön asemalta Mannerheimintien suuntaan, samoin Ylioppilastalolta olisi nykyistä nopeammat yhteydet Etelä-Helsinkiin ja Katajanokalle kuin nykyisin Kaivokadulta (Kaivokatu-Ylioppilastalo vie nykyään ratikalla pari minuuttia.) 

Lisäksi Pisara loisi paljon nykyistä paremmat edellytykset raitioliikenteen kehittämiselle, kun lähes kaikki keskustan liikenne ei enää käyttäisi rautatieaseman seutua vaihtopaikkana.

----------


## huusmik

> Lisäksi Pisara loisi paljon nykyistä paremmat edellytykset raitioliikenteen kehittämiselle, kun lähes kaikki keskustan liikenne ei enää käyttäisi rautatieaseman seutua vaihtopaikkana.


Totta, ja laskin, että seutulinjoja voisi muuttaa kaupunkiratojen liityntälinjoiksi neljästä satalukusarjasta(200- ,300- ,400- ja 700-sarjat ja ehkä muutama 600-sarjalainen :Wink: ).
Tosin täällä Erityisolosuhteiden maassa se tuntuu olevan liian vaativaa...

----------


## Makke93

Pisaran pahin ongelma on edelleen hinta. Huoli ei ole siinä, että palvelutaso laskisi pisaran myötä, vaan siinä että minkä rakentaminen lykkääntyy tai jopa ei toteudu kun menee miljardi(lähtöhinta) hukkaputkeen. Jos halutaan vähentää vaihtoja Rautatieasemalla niin nuo vaihtoterminaalit Valimoon, Kivimäkeen ja Käpylään sekä pari kilometriä raitiorataa lisää ovat paljon kustannustehokkaampia ja palvelevat paljon laajempaa aluetta kantakaupungissa. Pisaran kaavailtujen asemien välittömään läheisyyteen ei tosin pääse yhtä nopeasti lähijunien varresta. 
Jos Pisara tehdään niin Elielinaukion tai Rautuatientorin ratikkapysäkeissä ei ole järkeä kun näiden esikaupunkiratikoilta tulijat ovat vaihtaneet junaan jo aikaisemmin. Myöskin tilanteessa, jossa Pisaraa ei ole, alue, josta matka junalle Rautatieaseman kautta on nopeampi kuin Pasilaan päin meno ovat ainoastaan Hakaniemi ja Etu-Töölö. Laajasalon ratikan varrelta, jo Sompasaaresta kannattaa ennemmin mennä Kalasataman raitikalla Pasilaan. Hyvin harva on siis tulossa ydinkeskustaan Rautatieaseman takia, jolloin pysäkkikin kannattaa olla lähempänä oikeaa kaupunkia eli Kaivokadulla. Kaivokadun Neliraiteistaminen on kai muutenkin jo luukkon lyöty hanke

Toinen mikä parantaisi kantakaupungin yhteyksiä ja voitaisiin jopa toteuttaa heti, olisi ajaa radanvarsilta tulevat Turuntien ja HLV bussit Kamppiin, eikä Elielinaukiolle.

----------


## kompura

> Pisaran pahin ongelma on edelleen hinta.


Kyllä, ja minusta tämä johtuu turhan massiivisista rakenneratkaisuista. Vaikuttaa siltä, että perusasiat on lyöty lukkoon jo hyvin varhaisessa vaiheessa eikä alkuperäisiä olettamuksia ja niiden kustannusvaikutuksia ole kovin kriittisesti tarkasteltu missään suunnitteluvaiheessa. Massiiviset rakenteet ovat paitsi kalliita rakentaa ne myös kuluttavat tarpeettoman paljon keskustan maanalaista "tonttitilaa". Missään en ole nähnyt tarkastelua, jossa verrattaisiin erilaisia toteutustapoja etuineen, haittoineen ja kustannuksineen.

- paljonko 2-putkinen tunneli- ja ratarakenne keskuslaitureineen nostaa hintaa? Tunneliradan voi toteuttaa myös yksiputkisena ja asemat reunalaitureina, jolloin ei tarvita nyt suunniteltuja, massiivisia asemahalleja. Kun asemarakenne olisi matalampi sen pohjakin voisi olla lähempänä pintaa, jolloin kulkuyhteydet pinnalle olisivat lyhyemmät, halvemmat ja nopeammat käyttäjille.

- lyhyehköjen tunneleiden palosuunnittelussa voidaan käsittääkseni lähteä siitä, että palamaan syttynyt juna ajetaan seuraavalle asemalle ja tehdään evakuonti- ja sammutustyöt siellä. Tällöin tunneliosuuksilla ei tarvitse varautua palotilanteen evakuointiin eikä savunpoistoa mitoittaa täysimittaiselle junapalolle. 
Tämä edellyttää toki kalustolta kahta toisistaan riippumatonta ajomoottoriyksikköä, niin että yhden syttyessä palamaan ajoa voi jatkaa toisella. Sm5-junissahan on moottorit molemmissa päissä ja kahden yksikön junan ainakin voisi olettaa olevan riittävän riippumaton.

- ...ja edelleen nuo kulkuyhteydet pinnalta asemille. Keskustan asemallekin on piirretty kolmen liukuportaan pattereita Kolmen sepän patsaalle, Asematunneliin, Forumiin, Kampin Keskukseen ja Rautatientorin metroasemalle. Eikö vähempi riittäisi ja vähäisemmät kulkusuunnat voisi korvata hisseillä? Asematunnelin yhteyskin on oikeastaan turha, kun sinne pääsisi metroaseman kautta.

Julkaistuissa suunnitteluperusteissa on paljon vaatimuksia mutta vähän perusteita, miksi ne ovat välttämättömiä ja kustannustehokkaimpia. Esim. heti alusta
Vaatimus 1 Rata on kaksiraiteinen, sähköistetty, molempiin suuntiin linjasuojastettu ja kauko-ohjattu
sekä junien kulunvalvonnalla varustettu henkilöliikenteen rata, jota liikennöidään lähilii-
kenteeseen tarkoitetuilla sähkömoottorijunilla.
Kommentti 1 Diesel-kalusto huoltokäyttöön sallitaan. Tämä on huomioitava mm. ilman-
vaihdon suunnittelussa ja paloteknisessä mitoituksessa.
Paljonko diesel-kaluston salliminen maksaa, etenkin jos tunneleiden mitoittaminen junapalolle olisi vältettävissä?

----------


## tlajunen

> lyhyehköjen tunneleiden palosuunnittelussa voidaan käsittääkseni lähteä siitä, että palamaan syttynyt juna ajetaan seuraavalle asemalle ja tehdään evakuonti- ja sammutustyöt siellä.


On olemassa hyvin monenlaisia vikatilanteita, joissa junan (hätä-)jarrut menevät päälle ja pysyvät päällä, esimerkiksi jarrujohdon paineilmavuoto. Tällainen voi seurata myös tulipalosta. Myös junayksiköiden tai vaunujen välisen sähköisen yhteyden katkeaminen aiheuttaa nykykalustossa koko junaan pakkojarrutuksen.
Nämä ominaisuudet ovat osa rautatiekaluston normaaleja turvallisuusorientoituneita suunnitteluperiaatteita.

Näin ollen ei voida olettaa, että juna voidaan ajaa seuraavalle asemalle tulipalotilanteessa. Toki näin pyritään tekemään, mikäli juna saadaan pidettyä liikkeessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:21 ----------




> Paljonko diesel-kaluston salliminen maksaa, etenkin jos tunneleiden mitoittaminen junapalolle olisi vältettävissä?


Saatoin ymmärtää kysymyksen väärin, mutta nimenomaan dieselkalustollahan on suurempi paloriski kuin sähkökalustolla.

----------


## j-lu

Kolmen aseman Pisara voisi teoriassa olla yksiraiteinen ja suuntainen ilman että sillä olisi käytännössä suurtakaan merkitystä matka.aikoihin, mutta se olisi kyllä perihelsinkiläinen karvalakkimallin ratkaisu tbh.

Ja tietysti kapasiteetti saattaisi tulla vastaan jo ennen kuin yhtäkään junaa on ajettu, mutta sekin olisi aika helsinkiläistä.

----------


## Makke93

Pisara nykyarvion mukaan maksaisi lähes 1300M, eli 160M per kilometri. Se on lähes kaksinkertainen hinta Länsimetron 1-vaiheen 85M/km:iin verrattuna, joka puolestaan on yli kaksinkertainen verrattuna siheen hintaan jolla Länsimetro saatiin päätöselimistä läpi. Vaikka kuinka ruvettaisiin lyhentelemään laitureita, poistamaan sisäänkäyntejä tai tekemään yksiraiteisia, niin tuskin tuota kilometrihintaa saa alas edes Länsimetron todellisen hinnan tasolle. Ottamatta nyt edes huomioon sitä, että tuo 1,3 miljardia ei todennäköisesti olisi nykysuunnitelman todellinen hinta. 

En ole ihan varma, että tuo yksisuuntaistaminen tuo ollenkaan säästöjä, kun lisäksi joudutaan rakentamaan Pasilan eteläpuolelle raiteet alittavat ratkaisut, jotta pisaran sisäänkäynnille pääsee vastakkaisen laidan kaupunkiradoilta ja samoin uloskäynniltä pääsee sisäänkäynninpuoleisille raiteille. 

Kun ei pystytä vetämään kustannuksia alas kuin älyvapailla ehdotuksilla, niin toinen vaihtoehto on lisätä hyötyjä. Pisaran kaksi väitettyä tavoitetta ovat lähijunamatkustajien parempi jakelu kantakaupunkiin ja Ratapihan kapasiteetin vapautus. Kumpaakin voi parantaa Maxi-pisaralla, jolloin kantakaupungissa on enemmän asemia, sekä todellinen pullonkaula eli Pasila ohitetaan toisesta suunnasta. Jos Pisara yhdistyy Päärataan vasta Pasilan pohjoispuolella ja Pasilan asema on nykyisten asemien alla, vapautuu jo 4 raidetta. Tämä tietenkin maksaa enemmän, mutta hyötyjäkin on enemmän.

Toisaalta lista hankkeista, jotka saavuttavat lähes saman hyödyn hinnan murto-osalla on aika pitkä.

----------


## hylje

Yksi tapa keventää pisaraa on myös sen leikkaaminen kahtia. Eli jompikumpi kaupunkirata kaivetaan tunneliin ja sen pääteasema on kaupungin alla. 

Tai molemmat. Pistoratoja voi myös jatkaa pidemmälle myöhemmin. Pisara, oli sen reitti mikä vaan, on suljettuna rinkinä kömpelö laajennettava.

----------


## kompura

> On olemassa hyvin monenlaisia vikatilanteita, joissa junan (hätä-)jarrut menevät päälle ja pysyvät päällä, esimerkiksi jarrujohdon paineilmavuoto. Tällainen voi seurata myös tulipalosta. Myös junayksiköiden tai vaunujen välisen sähköisen yhteyden katkeaminen aiheuttaa nykykalustossa koko junaan pakkojarrutuksen.
> Nämä ominaisuudet ovat osa rautatiekaluston normaaleja turvallisuusorientoituneita suunnitteluperiaatteita.
> 
> Näin ollen ei voida olettaa, että juna voidaan ajaa seuraavalle asemalle tulipalotilanteessa. Toki näin pyritään tekemään, mikäli juna saadaan pidettyä liikkeessä.


EU taitaa kuitenkin asettaa vaatimuksia matkustajajunien selviytymiselle tulipalotilanteesta, ja ensileimahduksesta paikoilleen jämähtävä juna ei taida enää kelvata. Pikkuisen epäselvää, mitä normia pitäisi katsoa, mutta Rautateiden tunneliturvallisuus -asetus http://www.era.europa.eu/Document-Re...s/SRT-TSI.aspx sallii operoinnin Kategorian A junilla tunneleissa joiden pituus tai palonsammutuspaikkojen väli on enintään 5 km.

Junaturvallisuus -asetus http://www.era.europa.eu/Document-Re...s/RST-TSI.aspx taas toteaa, että 
4.2.10.  Fire safety and evacuation
4.2.10.1.  General and Categorisation
(1) This clause applies to all units.
(2) Rolling stock shall be designed such that it protects passengers and on-board staff in case of hazard fire on board and to allow an effective evacuation and rescue in case of emergencies. This is deemed to be fulfilled by complying with the requirements of this TSI....
4.2.10.4.4 *Running capability*
(1) This clause is applicable to category A and category B passenger rolling stock (including passenger locomotives).
(2) *The unit shall be designed so that, in the event of fire on-board, the running capability of the train will enable it to run to a suitable firefighting point.*
(3) Compliance shall be demonstrated by application of the specification referenced in Appendix J-1, index 63, in which the system functions impacted by a type 2 fire shall be:
* braking for rolling stock of fire safety category A: this function shall be assessed for a duration of 4 minutes.* 
 braking and traction for rolling stock of fire safety category B: these functions shall be assessed for a duration of 15 minutes at a minimumspeed of 80 km/h.
Minusta tuo näyttää kovasti siltä, että paloturvallisuusmielessä tunneliturvallisuus katsotaan riittäväksi, kun enintään 5 km välein löytyy paikka junan sammuttamiseen JA kalustolla on kyky päästä aina seuraavalle sammutuspaikalle. Pisara-radalla tämä tarkoittaisi kai sitä, että ainoaksi palonsammutuspaikaksi riittäisi periaatteessa pelkkä Keskustan asema.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:44 ----------




> Kolmen aseman Pisara voisi teoriassa olla yksiraiteinen ja suuntainen ilman että sillä olisi käytännössä suurtakaan merkitystä matka.aikoihin, mutta se olisi kyllä perihelsinkiläinen karvalakkimallin ratkaisu tbh.


Yksiraiteinen Pisara menisi jo tosi nuukailuksi mutta mikä estää tekemästä yhteen putkeen kaksoisraidetta?

----------


## kuukanko

> Yksiraiteinen Pisara menisi jo tosi nuukailuksi mutta mikä estää tekemästä yhteen putkeen kaksoisraidetta?


Tämä puheena oleva paloturvallisuus. En tiedä johtuuko EU- vai paikallisista määräyksistä, mutta nykyään ratatunnelitkin on palo-osastoitava ja matkustajilla on oltava tihein välein mahdollisuuksia siirtyä puhtaaseen ilmaan.

----------


## kompura

> Tämä puheena oleva paloturvallisuus. En tiedä johtuuko EU- vai paikallisista määräyksistä, mutta nykyään ratatunnelitkin on palo-osastoitava ja matkustajilla on oltava tihein välein mahdollisuuksia siirtyä puhtaaseen ilmaan.


Tätä tarkoitusta varten riittää ratatunnelin vierellä kulkeva huoltotunneli tai muu vastaava järjestely. Hätäpoistumisteitä on oltava 500 metrin välein ja kilometrin välein on oltava turvallinen alue (tai yhteys ulos?), jossa voi odottaa evakuointia tarvittaessa pidempäänkin. Ei tähän tarvita kahta erillistä ratatunnelia vaan olennaisesti kevyemmätkin järjestelyt riittävät.

----------


## Etika

> Tätä tarkoitusta varten riittää ratatunnelin vierellä kulkeva huoltotunneli tai muu vastaava järjestely. Hätäpoistumisteitä on oltava 500 metrin välein ja kilometrin välein on oltava turvallinen alue (tai yhteys ulos?), jossa voi odottaa evakuointia tarvittaessa pidempäänkin. Ei tähän tarvita kahta erillistä ratatunnelia vaan olennaisesti kevyemmätkin järjestelyt riittävät.


Jos viereen rakennetaan huoltotunneli ollaan takaisin kahden tunnelin ratkaisussa, ei siitä saa mitään hyötyä verrattuna kahteen ratatunneliin.

Kahden erillisen ratatunnelin hyötynä on, että ne voivat toimia toistensa turvallisena alueena, jolloin ei tarvita erillistä huoltotunnelia turvalliseksi alueeksi. Jos ratkaisu olisi kaksiraiteinen tunneli, se olisi ratatunneli olisi kallimpi kuin yksi yksiraiteinen tunneli ja lisäksi tarvittaisiin viereen vielä erillinen huoltotunneli, joka vastaisi kustannuksiltaan liki ratatunnelia. Kahden erillisen ratatunnelin ratkaisua käytetään juuri siksi, että se on halvin ratkaisu hätäpoistumistievaatimuksiin, koska kaikki tunnelit ovat käyttötunneleita eikä mitään louhita vain odottelemaan tulipaloa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:43 ----------




> EU taitaa kuitenkin asettaa vaatimuksia matkustajajunien selviytymiselle tulipalotilanteesta, ja ensileimahduksesta paikoilleen jämähtävä juna ei taida enää kelvata. Pikkuisen epäselvää, mitä normia pitäisi katsoa, mutta Rautateiden tunneliturvallisuus -asetus http://www.era.europa.eu/Document-Re...s/SRT-TSI.aspx sallii operoinnin Kategorian A junilla tunneleissa joiden pituus tai palonsammutuspaikkojen väli on enintään 5 km.
> 
> 
> 4.2.10.4.4 *Running capability*
> (1) This clause is applicable to category A and category B passenger rolling stock (including passenger locomotives).
> (2) *The unit shall be designed so that, in the event of fire on-board, the running capability of the train will enable it to run to a suitable firefighting point.*
> (3) Compliance shall be demonstrated by application of the specification referenced in Appendix J-1, index 63, in which the system functions impacted by a type 2 fire shall be:
> * braking for rolling stock of fire safety category A: this function shall be assessed for a duration of 4 minutes.* 
>  braking and traction for rolling stock of fire safety category B: these functions shall be assessed for a duration of 15 minutes at a minimumspeed of 80 km/h.[/INDENT]
> ...


Kannattaa lukea tuo tarkasti. Kategorian A junista vaaditaan vain _jarrutuskyvyn_ säilymistä, ei vedon säilymistä. Kategoria B:lle vaaditaan myös kykyä pitää yllä vähintään 80 km/h vauhtia 15 minuuttia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos viereen rakennetaan huoltotunneli ollaan takaisin kahden tunnelin ratkaisussa, ei siitä saa mitään hyötyä verrattuna kahteen ratatunneliin.
> 
> Kahden erillisen ratatunnelin hyötynä on, että ne voivat toimia toistensa turvallisena alueena, jolloin ei tarvita erillistä huoltotunnelia turvalliseksi alueeksi. Jos ratkaisu olisi kaksiraiteinen tunneli, se olisi ratatunneli olisi kallimpi kuin yksi yksiraiteinen tunneli ja lisäksi tarvittaisiin viereen vielä erillinen huoltotunneli, joka vastaisi kustannuksiltaan liki ratatunnelia. Kahden erillisen ratatunnelin ratkaisua käytetään juuri siksi, että se on halvin ratkaisu hätäpoistumistievaatimuksiin, koska kaikki tunnelit ovat käyttötunneleita eikä mitään louhita vain odottelemaan tulipaloa.


Niissä Pisaran suunitelmissa joita minä olen nähnyt on yhteensä kolme tunnelia: 2 junatunnelia ja yksi huoltotuuneli, joka risteilee välillä ratojen välissä, välillä jommallakummalla puolella.

Metrolla ei ole tällaista huoltotunnelia. Miksi Pisaralla pitää sellainen olla?

Olisiko aika ajatella niinkin päin, että Pisaran rakentaminen voisi aloittaa vetämällä Pasilasta keskustaan (Stockan paikkeille) rata lähijunia varten, jota voi myöhemmin jatkaa Tallinnaan, jos tulee päätös sellaisen rakentamisesta?

t. Rainer

----------


## kompura

> Jos viereen rakennetaan huoltotunneli ollaan takaisin kahden tunnelin ratkaisussa, ei siitä saa mitään hyötyä verrattuna kahteen ratatunneliin.
> 
> Kahden erillisen ratatunnelin hyötynä on, että ne voivat toimia toistensa turvallisena alueena, jolloin ei tarvita erillistä huoltotunnelia turvalliseksi alueeksi. Jos ratkaisu olisi kaksiraiteinen tunneli, se olisi ratatunneli olisi kallimpi kuin yksi yksiraiteinen tunneli ja lisäksi tarvittaisiin viereen vielä erillinen huoltotunneli, joka vastaisi kustannuksiltaan liki ratatunnelia. Kahden erillisen ratatunnelin ratkaisua käytetään juuri siksi, että se on halvin ratkaisu hätäpoistumistievaatimuksiin, koska kaikki tunnelit ovat käyttötunneleita eikä mitään louhita vain odottelemaan tulipaloa.


Kuten edellä jo todettiin Pisaraan on piirretty kolmaskin tunneli (lähes?) koko matkalle. On myös hyvä muistaa, että kustannusten kannalta ei ole ihan samantekevää, minkä kokoinen tunneli on.  :Cool:  Evakuointiväylän minimikoko EU-säännöksen mukaan on 1,5 m x 2,25 m. Mitään yhtäistä tunnelia ei edes edellytetä vaan esim. portaikko ulos riittää.

Säännös edellyttää joko poistumistietä 1 km välein tai yhteyttä toiseen tunneliin 500 m välein. Muukin ratkaisu on mahdollinen, kunhan se osoitetaan yhtä turvalliseksi.  




> Kannattaa lukea tuo tarkasti. Kategorian A junista vaaditaan vain _jarrutuskyvyn_ säilymistä, ei vedon säilymistä. Kategoria B:lle vaaditaan myös kykyä pitää yllä vähintään 80 km/h vauhtia 15 minuuttia.


Tuossa on tosiaan tapahtunut muutos, aiemmin edellytettiin, että juna voi jatkaa matkaansa 4 minuutin ajan, tjsp. Junan hallitun jarruttamisen on kuitenkin oltava mahdollista ainakin 4 minuutin ajan. Ei juna saa pysähtyä spontaanisti itsestään palon alettua. Tunneliturvallisuuden paloskenaariossa (SRT 2.2.1) lähdetään siitä, että juna pääsee joko ulos tunnelista tai seuraavalle palontorjuntapisteelle ja evakuoidaan siellä.

Junissa on oltava myös tehokkaat palonilmaisimet. Onko realistista, että palo kehittyisi niin nopeasti hallitsemattomaksi, että Pisaran lyhyellä asemavälillä paloa ei havaittaisi edellisellä asemalla tai palon sytyttyä junaa ei voitaisi ajaa seuraavalle asemalle?

----------


## petteri

> Junissa on oltava myös tehokkaat palonilmaisimet. Onko realistista, että palo kehittyisi niin nopeasti hallitsemattomaksi, että Pisaran lyhyellä asemavälillä paloa ei havaittaisi edellisellä asemalla tai palon sytyttyä junaa ei voitaisi ajaa seuraavalle asemalle?


Nykyaikaisissa junissa ja tunneleissa on niin vähän palavaa materiaalia, että merkittävän tulipalon ylivoimaisesti suurin riski on terrori-isku tai tuhotyö, jossa junaan rahdataan bensaa tai muuta räjähtävää ainetta. Muut paloriskit ovat pieniä, tuottavat yleensä niukasti savua ja sammuvat yleensä nopeasti itsekseen palavan materiaalin puutteessa.

----------


## kompura

> Nykyaikaisissa junissa ja tunneleissa on niin vähän palavaa materiaalia, että merkittävän tulipalon ylivoimaisesti suurin riski on terrori-isku tai tuhotyö, jossa junaan rahdataan bensaa tai muuta räjähtävää ainetta. Muut paloriskit ovat pieniä, tuottavat yleensä niukasti savua ja sammuvat yleensä nopeasti itsekseen palavan materiaalin puutteessa.


Tällainen on omakin käsitykseni. Aiempien kokemusten valossa on minimoitu palavan aineen määrää, valittu sekin vähä sellaiseksi, että se palaisi melko puhtaasti (esim. PVC-eristeet -> polyolefiinit), rakenteellisesti on pyritty rajoittamaan palon nopeaa leviämistä, minkä ohella on kehitetty palonilmaisutekniikkaa (esim. laakerien kuumakäynti-ilmaisimet). Tältä pohjalta tuntuu aika ylimitoitetulta varautua siihen, että täydessä palossa roihuava juna pitäisi pystyä evakuoimaan milloin vain missä vain, tjsp. 

Arvatenkin palokuorma on mitoitettu puurunkoisten matkustajavaunujen mukaan?

Tarkoitukselliset tuhotyöt taas on sellaisia, että ne voidaan aina suunnitella siten, että isku on suojatoimia tehokkaampi. Minusta niillä ei voi perustella mitään olennaisesti kalliimpia ratkaisuja, pientä hienosäätöä lukuunottamatta.

Minusta Pisaran palontorjunta olisi hyvä suunnitella niin, että
1) Palavaa junaa ei ajeta tunneliin
2) Palavalla junalla ei lähdetä asemalta vaan evakuointi ja sammutus tehdään asemalla
3) Jos juna syttyy palamaan liikkeellelähdön jälkeen, juna ajetaan (ts. juna on voitava ajaa hallitusti) seuraavalle asemalle tai ulos tunnelista, jossa juna evakuoidaan ja palo sammutetaan.

"Kylmiä" häiriö- ja onnettomuustilanteita varten tarvitaan sitten poistumistiet tunneliosuuksilla.

----------


## Minä vain

> Minusta Pisaran palontorjunta olisi hyvä suunnitella niin, että
> 1) Palavaa junaa ei ajeta tunneliin
> 2) Palavalla junalla ei lähdetä asemalta vaan evakuointi ja sammutus tehdään asemalla
> 3) Jos juna syttyy palamaan liikkeellelähdön jälkeen, juna ajetaan (ts. juna on voitava ajaa hallitusti) seuraavalle asemalle tai ulos tunnelista, jossa juna evakuoidaan ja palo sammutetaan.


Jos tulipalot ja se, ettei junaa saada ajettua asemalle on toisistaan itsenäisiä tapahtumia, riittää tämä. Onhan epätodennäköistä, että ensin juna hajoaa tunneliin ja seuraavaksi joku matkustajista päättää lurittaa mukanaan olevat 5 L bensiiniä junaan ja sytyttää ne palamaan. Mutta entä jos junille käy välillä sama kuin amerikkalaisille autoille, eli ensin onnettomuus ja seuraavaksi onnettomuuden seurauksena tulipalo (tai sama asia aiheuttaa sekä junan pysähtymisen että tulipalon)?

----------


## Makke93

Metrolle ei ole kai tehty erillistä huoltotunnelia koska huollot voidaan tehdä öisin, kun liikenne on seis. Aijotaanko Pisaralla liikennöidä lapi yön, jos kerran sille tehdään erillinen huoltotunneli?

----------


## kompura

> Jos tulipalot ja se, ettei junaa saada ajettua asemalle on toisistaan itsenäisiä tapahtumia, riittää tämä. Onhan epätodennäköistä, että ensin juna hajoaa tunneliin ja seuraavaksi joku matkustajista päättää lurittaa mukanaan olevat 5 L bensiiniä junaan ja sytyttää ne palamaan. Mutta entä jos junille käy välillä sama kuin amerikkalaisille autoille, eli ensin onnettomuus ja seuraavaksi onnettomuuden seurauksena tulipalo (tai sama asia aiheuttaa sekä junan pysähtymisen että tulipalon)?


Silläpä dieselkalusto onkin ongelmallista tunnelissa, kun sille on aika helppo kehittää tulipaloon johtavia skenaarioita. Nykyaikaiselle sähköjunalle vakavat tulipaloskenaariot ovat huomattavasti vähemmän todennäköisiä. Onnettomuusskenaarioiden pitäisi kai kuitenkin olla edes jollain tapaa realistisia, etenkin jos niihin varautuminen aiheuttaa olennaisia kustannuksia.

Jos tulipalo syttyy junan matkustamossa niin silloinkin lienee parempi ajaa parin minuutin matka asemalle kuin yrittää välitöntä evakuointia ahtaassa tunnelissa.

Kuinka tavallista muuten on, että matkustajajuna syttyy palamaan Suomessa? Euroopassa?

----------


## kuukanko

Suomessa rationaalisuus tuppaa monesti unohtumaan joukkoliikennehankkeiden paloturvallisuusjärjestelyissä. Pelastusviranomaiset voivat vaatia hurjan kalliita ratkaisuja hyvin harvinaisten onnettomuuksien varalta, jos potentiaalinen uhrien määrä olisi iso. Eikä näitä vaatimuksia perustella laskelmilla. Autoliikenteelle ei ole vastaavia vaatimuksia, vaikka siellä kuolee vuosittain yli 200 ihmistä, koska onnettomuudet ovat kerralla suhteellisen pieniä.

Otetaan vaikka esimerkki kuvitteellisilla luvuilla, että Pisaran evakuointitunneli maksaisi 200 miljoonaa euroa ja sillä säästettäisiin keskimäärin kerran 100 vuodessa 200 ihmishenkeä. Keskimäärin siis säästyisi 2 ihmishenkeä vuodessa. Jos tuo 200 miljoonaa käytettäisiinkin tieliikenteen liikenneturvallisuushankkeisiin ja rautateiden tasoristeysten poistamiseen, saataisiin varmasti parempi vaikuttavuus. 100 vuoden aikana junien paloturvallisuus todennäköisesti paranisi vielä entisestään, joten jos onnettomuutta ei sattuisi Flirtien elinkaaren aikana, pienenisi kuolonuhreihin johtavan onnettomuuden todennäköisyys vielä lisää.

----------


## Makke93

> Suomessa rationaalisuus tuppaa monesti unohtumaan joukkoliikennehankkeiden paloturvallisuusjärjestelyissä.


Kyllä se rationaalisuus on unohtunut jo siinä vaiheessa kun ollaan lähdetty ajamaan yli miljardin maksavaa 8km junatunnelia. Vaikka paloturvallisuuden taysi huomiotta jättäminen leikkaisi puolet pois projektin hinnasta, niin ei se siltikään ole kannattava.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Vakavin vaaratilanne Helsingin metron historiassa lienee ollut runkovesijohdon katkeaminen Rautatientorilla muutama vuosi sitten. Silloin tunneli alkoi täyttyä vedellä, ja jos ei Kamppiin ja Ruoholahteen jääneitä junia olisi ajettu rullaamalla virrat poikki Rautatietorin ohi, niin osalle matkustajista olisi voinut tulla samanlaiset oltavat kuin Thaimaan luolassa.

Metro alittaa vesistöjä Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen välillä, Ruoholahden ja Lauttasaaren välillä ja Koivusaaren ja Keilaniemen välillä. Miten on varauduttu tunnelin katon "pettämiseen" tms vesikatastrofiin metrossa? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kompura

> Kyllä se rationaalisuus on unohtunut jo siinä vaiheessa kun ollaan lähdetty ajamaan yli miljardin maksavaa 8km junatunnelia. Vaikka paloturvallisuuden taysi huomiotta jättäminen leikkaisi puolet pois projektin hinnasta, niin ei se siltikään ole kannattava.


Muutaman sadan miljoonan hankkeena Pisara vaikutti jopa ihan järkevältä mutta ei tosiaan millään yli miljardin hintalapulla.

----------


## Jurristi

Tuosta hintalapusta voidaan olla toki montaa mieltä. Tukholmassa katsottiin järkeväksi laittaa samanhenkiseen Citybananiin yli 19 miljardia kruunua, jolla saadaan kaksi uutta asemaa ja 7,4 km rataa josta 6 km tunnelissa. 

Toki senkin järkevyyden voi kyseenalaistaa, mutta Pisaran kohdalla metron ja lähijunan integrointi, ratapihan sujuvuuden parantaminen sekä Töölön ja itäisen kantakaupungin saaminen nopean raideyhteyden piiriin ovat sinänsä ihan rahanarvoisia juttuja.

----------


## Makke93

> Tuosta hintalapusta voidaan olla toki montaa mieltä. Tukholmassa katsottiin järkeväksi laittaa samanhenkiseen Citybananiin yli 19 miljardia kruunua, jolla saadaan kaksi uutta asemaa ja 7,4 km rataa josta 6 km tunnelissa. 
> 
> Toki senkin järkevyyden voi kyseenalaistaa, mutta Pisaran kohdalla metron ja lähijunan integrointi, ratapihan sujuvuuden parantaminen sekä Töölön ja itäisen kantakaupungin saaminen nopean raideyhteyden piiriin ovat sinänsä ihan rahanarvoisia juttuja.


Tervetuloa foorumille, suosittelen lukemaan nuo edelliset 180 sivua läpi, nimittäin tässä ei ole enää jäljellä oiken mitään, jota ei ole sanottu useampaan kertaan. 

En tunne itse Citybanan yksityiskohtia, mutta Tukholman metropolialue on asukasluvultaan kaksi kertaa isompi kuin Helsinki. Voisi siis kuvitella näin karttaa katsoessa, että Pohjoisen rautatiesillan raidepari on riittämätön sekä paikallis, että kaukojunille ja siksi rinnakkainen junatunneli paikallisliikenteelle on hyöty/kustannussuhteeltaan plussalla. Pisaran kohdalla ei ole kyse rinnakkaisesta raiteesta kaupungin läpäisevälle radalle, jolla on 2 raiteen pullonkaula, vaan päättyvät radat kiertävät lisäraiteet, jotka jakavat saman 11 raiteen pullonkaulan(Pasila) päättyvien raiteiden kanssa. 

Integrointi sanana kuulostaa itselle siltä että Metro muutettaisiin samaan standardiin lähijunien kanssa. Tarkoitat integroinnilla kai vaihtamisen helpottamista ja se on totta. Totta on myöskin, että junamatkustajien matka uusien asemien välittömään läheisyyteen lyhenee. Nämä edut voidaan kvantisoida rahallisena hyötynä esim kiinteistöjen arvon nousuna. Liikennevirasto on laskenut Pisaran hyödyt ja ne ovat suurimmillaan 600M, joka on alle puolet 1300M hintalapusta. Mutta kysymys kuuluukin taas, mitä muuta tuolla samalla rahalla voi saada? 1,3 Miljardilla eurolla saa 97km Jokerin tapaista siltaista raitiotierataa. Voiko kukaan tosissaan väittää että ottaa mielummin Pisaran, kuin 4 Jokeria?

----------


## petteri

> En tunne itse Citybanan yksityiskohtia, mutta Tukholman metropolialue on asukasluvultaan kaksi kertaa isompi kuin Helsinki.


Tukholman seudulla on noin 2,3 miljoona asukasta ja Helsingin seudulla noin 1,5 miljoonaa asukasta. Tukholman seudulla on siis noin 50 % enemmän asukkaita. Jos katsotaan yhtenäistä kaupunkialuetta (urban area) Tukholmassa on noin 1,6 miljoonaa asukasta ja noin Helsingissä 1,25 miljoonaa asukasta eli Tukholma on noin 25 % suurempi.

----------


## j-lu

Pisara, ja sen myötä radanvarsien asemanseutujen tiivistäminen, on bulevardien ohella ainoita keinoja nostaa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta pksllä, tai paremminkin pitää autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus aisoissa.

Siitä voi perustellusti olla montaa mieltä, millainen pisaran pitäisi olla, tai pitäisikö sen olla pisaralenkki ensinkään, mutta avain on lähiliikenneratojen potentiaalin parempi hyödyntäminen, jonka keskeinen ja tärkein osa on matkustajien parempi jakelu kantakaupungissa.

----------


## Jurristi

Kiitos kiitos, olen tietoinen toiston vaarasta ja sitä tuskin voi täysin välttää. Olen lukenut täältä sivutolkulla sitä, mitä kaikkea Pisaran hinnalla saa, mutta Vironniemelle ei nopeaa joukkoliikennettä ilman tunnelia saa. Ja tunneli maksaa. Semantiikasta voisi keskustella pidempäänkin, mutta itse tarkoitan tosiaan integroinnilla ennen kaikkea sitä, että kaksi erillistä järjestelmää toimii saumattomasti yhteen. Nykyiset vaihdot Kaisaniemen puistosta ja Töölönlahdelta ovat täysin poskettomia.

Argumentin "Tukholma on isompi" voi kuitata vaikkapa toteamalla, että onpa tämä niemennnokka tuplasti ahtaampi. Tässä tehdään joukkoliikennettä kymmeniksi ellei sadoiksi vuosiksi eteenpäin, joten olennaista lienee nykyisen väkimäärän lisäksi kasvuennusteet. Ja kuten edellä todettiin, lähijunissa on valtava potentiaali.

Juuri tuo matkustajien parempi jakelu kantakaupungissa on asian suurin pihvi ja kaupungin rakenne on muutoinkin aivan liian steissikeskeinen. Pisaran tärkein vaihtoasema on Hakaniemi, joka kytkeytyisi selkeämmin ydinkeskustaan. Siitä, onko kiinteistöjen arvonnousu ja muu elävöityminen huomioitu laskelmissa täysimääräisesti voi käsittääkseni myös aiemman keskustelun perusteella olla montaa mieltä.

----------


## aulis

> Pisara, ja sen myötä radanvarsien asemanseutujen tiivistäminen, on bulevardien ohella ainoita keinoja nostaa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuutta pksllä, tai paremminkin pitää autoilun kulkumuoto-osuus aisoissa.
> 
> Siitä voi perustellusti olla montaa mieltä, millainen pisaran pitäisi olla, tai pitäisikö sen olla pisaralenkki ensinkään, mutta avain on lähiliikenneratojen potentiaalin parempi hyödyntäminen, jonka keskeinen ja tärkein osa on matkustajien parempi jakelu kantakaupungissa.


Muuten tuosta on helppo olla samaa mieltä, mutten ymmärrä miten Pisara liittyy kaikkeen muuhun tässä viestissä. Nyt kehitys näyttää menevän siihen suuntaan, että taataan sujuvat vaihdot lähijunista pika- ja kaupunkiraitioteille Valimon, Hämeenlinnanbulevardin, Käpylän ja Pasilan (ehkä myöhemmin Helsinginkadunkin) asemilla, ja että näiden raitioteiden tehokkuutta kasvatetaan. Toki siinä on haasteita, mutta täysin mahdollista se on, ja joka tapauksessa yksittäiset, ehkä kalliitkin, eritasoratkaisut pikaraitioteille ovat kertaluokkaa järkevämmässä hintaluokassa kuin Pisara-rata.




> Kiitos kiitos, olen tietoinen toiston vaarasta ja sitä tuskin voi täysin välttää. Olen lukenut täältä sivutolkulla sitä, mitä kaikkea Pisaran hinnalla saa, mutta Vironniemelle ei nopeaa joukkoliikennettä ilman tunnelia saa. Ja tunneli maksaa. Semantiikasta voisi keskustella pidempäänkin, mutta itse tarkoitan tosiaan integroinnilla ennen kaikkea sitä, että kaksi erillistä järjestelmää toimii saumattomasti yhteen. Nykyiset vaihdot Kaisaniemen puistosta ja Töölönlahdelta ovat täysin poskettomia.
> 
> Argumentin "Tukholma on isompi" voi kuitata vaikkapa toteamalla, että onpa tämä niemennnokka tuplasti ahtaampi. Tässä tehdään joukkoliikennettä kymmeniksi ellei sadoiksi vuosiksi eteenpäin, joten olennaista lienee nykyisen väkimäärän lisäksi kasvuennusteet. Ja kuten edellä todettiin, lähijunissa on valtava potentiaali.
> 
> Juuri tuo matkustajien parempi jakelu kantakaupungissa on asian suurin pihvi ja kaupungin rakenne on muutoinkin aivan liian steissikeskeinen. Pisaran tärkein vaihtoasema on Hakaniemi, joka kytkeytyisi selkeämmin ydinkeskustaan. Siitä, onko kiinteistöjen arvonnousu ja muu elävöityminen huomioitu laskelmissa täysimääräisesti voi käsittääkseni myös aiemman keskustelun perusteella olla montaa mieltä.


Tämä matkustajien jakelu kantakaupungissa on nykyisin tosiaan melko hidasta ja tehotonta kun raitiovaunut seisovat valoissa. Toki olisi hienoa palvelua tarjota vaihdoton yhteys suurelle osalle aluetta, mutta Pisara toisi kuitenkin vain kaksi uutta asemaa/vaihtopaikkaa, joissa ajansäästöä vielä syövät tasonvaihdot. Kokonaisuutena tehokkaampi järjestelmä saadaan investoimalla kattavaan pikaraitiotieverkkoon, johon voi useassa kohtaa vaihtaa lähijunista, ja joka jakelee matkustajat paljon laajemmalle alueelle kuin Pisara.

Jos myöhemmin todella meinaa tulla kapasiteetin raja vastaan, edessä lienee Töölön metro ratikkatunnelina (tunneli Meilahdesta Pasilan läpi Teollisuuskadulle ja Vallilanlaaksoon näyttäisi jo Olevan Sovittu) ennen raskaampia ratkaisuja. Jos todella Pisaralle olisi tarve, sekin olisi järkevämpi toteuttaa isompana niin, että se vapauttaisi kapasiteettia Pasilan pullonkaulasta. Tälle tai jollekin muulle saattaa tulla tarve Lentoradan myötä kun rautatien kapasiteetti Pasilasta pohjoisen suuntaan tuplautuu. Mutta joka tapauksessa Pisara on hyötyihinsä nähden aivan poskettoman kallis hanke eikä sille nykytilassa ole tilausta. Ratakapasiteettia se ei vapauta miltään millekään, kun pullonkaulan on todettu olevan Pasilassa.

----------


## j-lu

^ Toki Pisaralle on teoriassa vaihtoehtoja, kun mietitään kantakaupungin lähijunaliikenteen jakelua. Ongelma on käytännössä se, että nekään eivät ole halpoja, ovat lisäksi vaihdollisia ja koska kantakaupungin raitiovaunuliikennöinnissä on perustavanlaatuisia haasteita yleisesti, vaarana on, että edes samalla rahalla kuin pisara, ei saa vastaavantasoista jakelua kuin Pisaralla.

Hesarin asema ja siitä raitiovaunuyhteys Töölöön ja Hakaniemeen lienee aika suoraviivaisesti toteutettavissa toimivana, mutta ydinkeskustassa vastaavasti on liki mahdotonta korjata nykyinen tilanne ja päästä raitiovaunujakelulla samaan, mihin eri Pisaravariaatiolla on potentiaali. Lähilikennelaiturit ovat kaukana ja savimaalla. Raitiovaunun liikennöintiä on keskustan alueella haastavaa saada sujuvaksi.

----------


## hmikko

Citybananissa tosiaan on kyse siitä, että paikka oli koko Ruotsin rataverkossa pullonkaula, ja raiteiden lisääminen vaikuttaa oleellisesti koko valtakunnan junaliikenteeseen. Se oikeasti on valtakunnallinen juurikin silllä tavalla, jolla Pisaran on väitetty olevan (mutta Pisara ei muuta Pasilan pullonkaulaa miksikään). Sikäli tässä vertailussa ei edes ole merkitystä sillä, onko Tukholman kaupunki suurempi vai pienempi, kun liikenteen kysyntä oli tuolla pätkällä jo aikaa sitten ylittänyt raiteiden kapasiteetin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Se mun täytyy sanoa että koko Pisaraa on markkinoitu helkkarin huonosti, maallikot eivät ymmärrä edes mitä se on, jotkut kuvittelee että kaikkien junien on kierrettävä sen kautta ja että koko päärautatieasema siirtyy maan alle jne.

Tavallisille ihmisille ei ole osattu kertoa että se olisi metron tapainen pelkästään lyhemmän matkan lähijunien rata, jolla pystyy matkustamaan sekä keskustan sisällä että keskustan ja lähiöiden välillä, aivan kuten metrolla. Se olisi tavallaan Helsingin toinen ja kolmas metrolinja. 

Se floppaa markkinoinnissa yhtä paljon kuin HSL:n kaarimalli joka siirtää lippujen vyöhykerajoja ja saanut ihmisiä pelkäämään että esim matkustaminen Espoon sisällä, jos joutuu ylittämään vyöhykerajan, tulee tuplasti kalliimmaksi kuin nyt.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:29 ----------




> Citybananissa tosiaan on kyse siitä, että paikka oli koko Ruotsin rataverkossa pullonkaula, ja raiteiden lisääminen vaikuttaa oleellisesti koko valtakunnan junaliikenteeseen. Se oikeasti on valtakunnallinen juurikin silllä tavalla, jolla Pisaran on väitetty olevan (mutta Pisara ei muuta Pasilan pullonkaulaa miksikään). Sikäli tässä vertailussa ei edes ole merkitystä sillä, onko Tukholman kaupunki suurempi vai pienempi, kun liikenteen kysyntä oli tuolla pätkällä jo aikaa sitten ylittänyt raiteiden kapasiteetin.


Tukholmassa oli ehdotettu myös kehäradan rakentamista kaupungin ulkopuolelle lähinnä tavarajunia varten, ja yhden linjaraiteen lisäämistä keskustan läpi menevälle radalle, yhtenä vaihtoehtona, mutta ei saanut kannatusta.

Tukholman lisäksi Helsinkiä vähän pienempään Göteborgiin ollaan rakentamassa lähijunille tunnelirataa (Västlänken) etelä-pohjoissuunnassa, ja sillekin tulisi vain 3 asemaa ja hintaa n pari mliljardia . 

Pasilassa on tilaa rakentaa enemmän raiteita senkin jälkeen kun Tripla on valmis. Pisaran länsihaaran aloittamispaikaksi voisi tosin ajatella myös Huopalahtea tai Ilmalaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Tukholman lisäksi Helsinkiä vähän pienempään Göteborgiin ollaan rakentamassa lähijunille tunnelirataa (Västlänken) etelä-pohjoissuunnassa, ja sillekin tulisi vain 3 asemaa ja hintaa n pari mliljardia .


Västlänken itse asiassa muistuttaa Pisaraa aika paljonkin. Sama lähtötilanne pääteaseman kanssa, sama pituus, sama määrä asemia ja jokseenkin sama määrä tunnelia, tosin varmaan vaikeammissa maaperäolosuhteissa. Sitä muuten ei ole markkinoitu valtakunnallisena hankkeena. Ei liene tullut mieleenkään väittää moista lähijunien tunnelista Göteborgissa. Ja tuo kaksi miljardia oli arvio vuonna 2010, kun taas Pisaran on esitettiin tuossa vaiheessa maksavan alle puolet siitä.




> Pasilassa on tilaa rakentaa enemmän raiteita senkin jälkeen kun Tripla on valmis.


Ihanko totta? Tekis melkein mieli pyytää esitys siitä, mistä tuommoiset raiteet menisivät. Maan allakin on yksi metrovaraus poikittain.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ihanko totta? Tekis melkein mieli pyytää esitys siitä, mistä tuommoiset raiteet menisivät. Maan allakin on yksi metrovaraus poikittain.


Periaatteessahan rataa voi vähän haaroittaa vielä Triplan pohjoispuolella, mutta joko se lyhentää laitureita tai siirtää niitä kovastikin pohjoiseen.

Triplan kohdalle ei kyllä lisää mahdu, ellei pureta vastarakennettuja rakennuksia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihanko totta? Tekis melkein mieli pyytää esitys siitä, mistä tuommoiset raiteet menisivät. Maan allakin on yksi metrovaraus poikittain.


Jos Pisara rakennetaan niin metro Pasilaan on käytännössä turha silloin.

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

Joko-tain sijaan tässä on kyseessä enemmänkin Ei-eikä skenaario, ainakin jos järjenkäyttö on edes pienessä määrin sallittua.

----------


## hamalhel

> Jos Pisara rakennetaan niin metro Pasilaan on käytännössä turha silloin.
> 
> t. Rainer


Miten 500 metriä rautatieasemasta sivuun rakennettava kallionalainen silmukka voisi tehdä metron turhaksi? Metron kannalta koko pisara on turha, koska metro ei sitä missään kohtaa. Metroraide pitäisi haaroittaa ja ajaa joka toinen juna keskustan ja joka toinen Pasilan kautta ja jättää Pisara tuossa muodossaan tekemättä. Mutta mikäli se kiertäisi Laajasalon ja Viikin kautta, se olisi käytännössä kuin toinen metro.

t. Heli

----------


## petteri

> Metron kannalta koko pisara on turha, koska metro ei sitä missään kohtaa.


Kyllä metrolla ja Pisaralla on vaihtoasema Hakaniemessä, vaikka laiturin yli vaihtoihin ei ikävä kyllä päästä.

----------


## Makke93

Rainer aivan selvästi tarkoitti, että Pisara tekisi Töölön Metron turhaksi, eikä nykymetron. Minusta Töölön metro Pasilan kautta on turha joka tapauksessa, koska se maksaisi ainakin saman verran kuin Pisara, eikä sillä olisi edes niitä pieneksi jääviä Pisaran hyötyjä, Junamatkustajille tulisi Pasilassa ylimääräinen tasonvaihto ja etäisyydet Läntisessä kantakaupungissa ovat niin pienet, ettei Metron suurempi linjanopeus verrattuna pintaliikenteeseen ehtisi kiriä vaihtoaikaa takaisin. 

Nykymetroa ei pystytä muuten haaroittamaan Kalasatamasta Pasilaan, koska keskustaan meneviin vuoroihin ei mahtuisi matkustajat kyytiin 90m junilla ja 5min vuorovälillä. Lisäksi jouduttaisiin tekemään kääntöraide Sörnäisten pohjoispuolelle, että Länsimetroon jäisi 2,5min vuoroväli.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miten 500 metriä rautatieasemasta sivuun rakennettava kallionalainen silmukka voisi tehdä metron turhaksi? Metron kannalta koko pisara on turha, koska metro ei sitä missään kohtaa. Metroraide pitäisi haaroittaa ja ajaa joka toinen juna keskustan ja joka toinen Pasilan kautta ja jättää Pisara tuossa muodossaan tekemättä. Mutta mikäli se kiertäisi Laajasalon ja Viikin kautta, se olisi käytännössä kuin toinen metro.
> 
> t. Heli


"Pasilan metrona" on yleisesti pidetty metron suunniteltua toista linjaa joka alkaisi joko Lentoasemalla tai sitten Malmilla, kulkisi Käpylän kautta Pasilaan ja jatkaisi Töölön kautta Erottajalle, ja mahdollisesti Katajanokan kautta Laajasaloon. 

Katajanokka-Laajasalo tuskin koskaan toteutetaan metrona koska jo päätetty Laajasalon raitiotiestä, ja Pasila-Käpylä-Malmi reitin tilalle tullaan rakentamaan Viira -pikaraitiotie.

Jäljelle jäisi vain tynkäosuus Pasila - Erottaja, joka melkein noudattaa Pisaran linjausta.

t. Rainer

----------


## kompura

> Nykymetroa ei pystytä muuten haaroittamaan Kalasatamasta Pasilaan, koska keskustaan meneviin vuoroihin ei mahtuisi matkustajat kyytiin 90m junilla ja 5min vuorovälillä. Lisäksi jouduttaisiin tekemään kääntöraide Sörnäisten pohjoispuolelle, että Länsimetroon jäisi 2,5min vuoroväli.


Miksi Pasilan suunnan pitäisi mennä tasajaolla keskustan kanssa? Voisihan Pasilaan ajaa vain joka kolmannen tai neljännen junan, esim. 3 min vuorovälillä 9 tai 12 min välein. Vastaavasti samaan slottiin osuva Espoon juna voisi kääntyä Sörnäisissä (vaatinee raidejärjestelyitä?). 

Pasilan juna voisi olla kolmen yksikön mittainen?

----------


## Makke93

> Miksi Pasilan suunnan pitäisi mennä tasajaolla keskustan kanssa? Voisihan Pasilaan ajaa vain joka kolmannen tai neljännen junan, esim. 3 min vuorovälillä 9 tai 12 min välein. Vastaavasti samaan slottiin osuva Espoon juna voisi kääntyä Sörnäisissä (vaatinee raidejärjestelyitä?). 
> 
> Pasilan juna voisi olla kolmen yksikön mittainen?


Kyllä, Pasilan juna voisi olla 3 yksikön mittainen jos asemat tehdään sen pituisiksi. Huoli minun viestissä ei ollut riittääkö kapasiteetti Pasilaan vaan riittääkö se keskustaa. Huolimatta siitä ajetaanko Pasilaan joka kolmas, neljäs tai viides juna, sen jälkeen keskustaan suuntaavaan junaan on tulossa 5min odotusajan verran matkustajia, eli kaksinkertainen määrä verrattuna keskustaan menevään junaan, jota on odotettu korkeintaan 2,5min. 

2015 Kapasiteettiselvityksessä tilanteessa 2025 ilman Kruunusiltaa eli 2030 vastaava tilanne kruunusiltojen kanssa, Kulosaaren sillalla oli 14000 matkustajaa keskustaan hupputunnin aikana, eli keskimäärin kummankin metrolinjan käyttöaste oli 100% 90m junilla. Sörnäisten jälkeen se oli 11500, eli keskimäärin 82% nykyisten linjojen kesken. Osa nykyään keskustaan menijöistä vaihtaa lähijunaan ja valitsisivat Pasilan metrolinjan jos sellainen olisi, eli sen jälkeisen keskustaan menevän junan käyttöaste ei ole täyttä 164%, mutta hyvin erilaista täytyisi matkustajakäyttäytymisen olla ettei tuosta vuorosta tule karjavaunu ja porukkaa jää odottamaan seuraavaa junaa, tai jopa sitä seuraavaa.

----------


## j-lu

Jos Töölön-metro rakennetaan Pasilasta itään, niin kapasiteettiseikkojen vuoksi varmaan tarvitsee harkita myös mahdollisuutta ajaa idän junia lenkkinä keskustan ja Töölön kautta Pasilaan.

Mutta nythän näyttää taas siltä, että Pisara on ay-Antin masinoimana hyvässä myötäisessä.

Paljon on eduskuntavaaleista kiinni.

----------


## markus1979

Siis ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että Pisaran myötä esimerkiksi (edes osa) A-junista jatkaisi esimerkiksi N-junina Tikkurilan suuntaan? 

Tämähän olisi aivan loistavaa ja lisäisi vaihdottomien yhteyksien määrää merkittävästi. Tuo vaihteluhan on usein hankalaa pääkaupunkiseudulla, joten jos näin, niin kiitos, rakentakaa tuo heti.

----------


## Piirka

> Siis ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että Pisaran myötä esimerkiksi (edes osa) A-junista jatkaisi esimerkiksi N-junina Tikkurilan suuntaan? 
> 
> Tämähän olisi aivan loistavaa ja lisäisi vaihdottomien yhteyksien määrää merkittävästi. Tuo vaihteluhan on usein hankalaa pääkaupunkiseudulla, joten jos näin, niin kiitos, rakentakaa tuo heti.


Ei vaihtoja saa kokea hankaliksi Euroopan parhaimmassa joukkoliikenteessä.  :Biggrin: 

Vaikka Espoon ja pääradan kaupunkiradat yhdistettäisiin Pisaralla toisiinsa, niin Espoosta Dixin suuntaan (ja sama toiseen suuntaan) pääsee nopeammin vaihtamalla Pasilassa, kuin matkustaa sakkolenkin kautta. Se, että vaihtamatta pääsee satelliittikaupunkien hallinnollisesta keskuksesta toiseen, ei kyllä ole mikään miljardin (kertaa kaksi, minimi) euron investoinnin perustelu.

----------


## Makke93

> Jos Töölön-metro rakennetaan Pasilasta itään, niin kapasiteettiseikkojen vuoksi varmaan tarvitsee harkita myös mahdollisuutta ajaa idän junia lenkkinä keskustan ja Töölön kautta Pasilaan.


Ja sitten ollaan taas samassa pisteessä, kuin että pitkä juna kääntyy Kampissa eli Länsimetrolle tulee joko 5min tai epätasainen vuoroväli jonka seurauksena osaan vuoroista ei mahdu kyytiin.




> Vaikka Espoon ja pääradan kaupunkiradat yhdistettäisiin Pisaralla toisiinsa, niin Espoosta Dixin suuntaan (ja sama toiseen suuntaan) pääsee nopeammin vaihtamalla Pasilassa, kuin matkustaa sakkolenkin kautta.


En menisi tuosta niin takuuseen kun pisara-lenkin matka ajaksi Pasila-Keskusta sanottiin olevan sama 5min kuin nyt Pasila-Rautatieasema, eli koko lenkki kestäisi 10min, jolloin Rantaradalta tuleva A/E juna on Pasilassa samaan aikaan kun edellinen on käynyt lenkin läpi ja tullut N-junana takaisin Pasilaan. 0min vaihto ei pasilassa onnistu, eli se seuraava juna 10min vaihdon jälkeen olisi sitten se sama josta aikaisemmin poistui.
Tosin nyt A-junat tulevat lännestä 9 yli Pasilaan ja K-junat lähtevät pohjoiseen 6-yli eli vaihto huonontuisi ainakin ajallisesti 3min.  Toisaalta kai keskustassa on edes minuutin tai parin ajantasaus eli voihan se matka lyhentyäkkin ryntääjille. 

En tiedä miksi Rinne haluaa pisaraa niin kovasti, melkein olisi enemmän hyötyä siitä että ottaa pisaran hinnasta puolet sytyttää ne tuleen, ja lopuilla kattaa linnunlaulun, rakentaa Espoon kaupunkiradan sekä tekee ne vaihtoterminaalit Käpylään, Kivimäkeen ja Valimoon.

----------


## junabongari

Jos sujuvammat vaihdot metroon ovat tärkeitä, niin Rautatieaseman alle voisi rakentaa kauemmilta laitureilta Asematunnelin Kompassitasolle johtavan tunnelin. 
Siihen voi myös asentaa liukukäytävän, kävelymatkan nopeuttamiseksi.

Rautatieaseman laitureiden pohjoispuolelle voidaan myös rakentaa alikulku, josta pääsee kävelemään Hakaniemeen. Kulkuyhteydet paranisivat ja Pisaraa pienemmällä hinnalla.

----------


## j-lu

> Ja sitten ollaan taas samassa pisteessä, kuin että pitkä juna kääntyy Kampissa eli Länsimetrolle tulee joko 5min tai epätasainen vuoroväli jonka seurauksena osaan vuoroista ei mahdu kyytiin.


No siis tietenkin Espoon junat pitää pystyä kääntämään sille Töölön-Pasilan lenkille myöskin tai ajaa Kampista etelään. Ei hommassa ole paljoa järkeä, jos jotain keskeisistä osuuksista käytetään puolitehoisesti.

Aamulla radan vierustaa Linnunlaulua kohti polkiessa tuli mieleen, että miten voi olla, että Espoo pitää syrjäisillä pelloillaan rakennusmaata niin arvokkaana, että metro kannattaa kaivaa tunneliin, mutta toisaalta Helsingin laskelmissa on ihan ok rakentaa Pasilan eteläpuolelle lähijunarataa maan pinnalle?

No se johtuu mahdollisesti siitä, että Helsinki on tapansa mukaan tehnyt liikennesuunnitelman, jossa ei ole huomioitu kaupunkitaloustieteellisiä näkökohtia, kuten että maalle saattaisi olla muutakin käyttöä kuin ratapohjana toimiminen.

Toinen vaihtoehto on, että Helsinki on tapansa mukaan tehnyt liikennesuunnitelman, jossa ei ole huomioitu kaupunkitaloustieteellisiä näkökohtia, kuten että maalle saattaisi löytyä muutakin käyttöä kuin odottaa tunneliin hyytyneitä junia ja toimia häiriötilanteiden varayhteyden ratapohjana.

Yhtään fiksua tai ylitsepääsemätöntä syytä sille, miksi Pisaran myötä ei kannattaisi pyrkiä saamaan radan alustaa kaavoitettua rakennusmaaksi, en keksinyt. Mutta en ole kovin kekseliäs, enkä jaksanut etsiä selvityksiä etsiäkseni syitä.

----------


## Salomaa

Vielä voin lisätä että Pisaran hypermainoskampanjassa ei nyt sentään tarvitse väittää: "hyödyttää koko maata". Ei se nyt Pisarankan osalta niin mene, kuin monen muun hankkeen, että pääkaupunkiseutu "toimii koko maan talouskehityksen veturina".  Toisin sanoen kaikki mahtipontiset hankkeet ovat aina  tuolla teorialla hyödyksi Lapissa ja Kainuussa.

Näköjään mitä suurempia hankkeita, sen enemmän meteliä ja valmiita menemään myös hyötyjen tarkastelussa pahasti överiksi.

----------


## Minä vain

> Aamulla radan vierustaa Linnunlaulua kohti polkiessa tuli mieleen, että miten voi olla, että Espoo pitää syrjäisillä pelloillaan rakennusmaata niin arvokkaana, että metro kannattaa kaivaa tunneliin, mutta toisaalta Helsingin laskelmissa on ihan ok rakentaa Pasilan eteläpuolelle lähijunarataa maan pinnalle?
> 
> No se johtuu mahdollisesti siitä, että Helsinki on tapansa mukaan tehnyt liikennesuunnitelman, jossa ei ole huomioitu kaupunkitaloustieteellisiä näkökohtia, kuten että maalle saattaisi olla muutakin käyttöä kuin ratapohjana toimiminen.


Maa ei ole niin arvokasta Helsingissä, että rautatietunneli maksaisi vähemmän kuin mikä rautatien viemän maan arvo on. Tuon rautatien maapohjan ottaminen käyttöönhän merkitsisi sitä, että Pasilasta Helsinki C:lle menisi Pisara-radan 4 raiteen lisäksi vielä 6 raidetta ja Helsinki C:llä pitäisi olla enemmän maanalaisia raiteita kuin 2 (lukumäärää en osaa sanoa, koska nykyisin Helsinki C:llä on runsaasti ylimääräisiä raiteita). Radan viemän maan arvo ei ole sentään yli 2.5 miljardia euroa.

Länsimetro on maan alla osin siksi, että ratageometria on jäykkä ja rata haluttiin juuri tiettyihin paikkoihin, osin suunnittelijoiden ja poliitikkojen tyhmyyden ja laiskuuden takia.

----------


## j-lu

^ Kysehän ei ole siitä, paljonko tunneli maksaa suhteessa maan arvoon, vaan paljonko tunneli maksaa enemmän kuin maan päällinen rata ja mikä on erotuksen suhde maan arvoon.

Talorivi nykyisen kaltaisen tehottomasti Töölönlahdelle on kuitenkin yksistään rakennusoikeudeltaan jo kymmenien miljoonien arvoinen, ehkä 50 miljoonaa. Kaikkinensa lähiliikenteen siivoamisessa maan alle on potentiaalia satojen miljoonien kaavoitustuloihin.

----------


## Salomaa

Kaavoitusta ei saa ohjata pelkästään tuotto- ja tehokkuusodotukset.

----------


## j-lu

^ Ei tietenkään. Junarata on kaunista keskellä kaupunkia. Helsingissä rata myös eristää tehokkaasti köyhän itäisen kantakaupungin vauraista läntisistä kaupunginosista. Tälläiset esteettiset ja käytännölliset asiat on toki myös otettava kaavoituksessa huomioon.

Mutta silti, ihan kaikille näkökohdille voi laskea hintalapun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:56 ----------

Ja oli miten oli, pointti on lähinnä se, että riippuen Hakaniemen Antin vaalimenestyksestä, Pisara on ehkä lähempänä kuin luulemmekaan, joten olisi hyvä, jos suunnitelmassa olisi huomioitu enemmän näkökohtia kuin vain matka-aika. 

Helsinkiä suunnitellaan pala kerrallaan ilman kokonaisnäkemystä ja jokainen toteutuva pala kuitenkin rajoittaa ja asettaa paljon ehtoja sille, mitä kokonaisuus voisi jollain aikavälillä olla.

Esim lyhyet lännen lyhyet metrolaiturit asettavat käytännössä ylitsepääsemättömiä rajoitteita liikennejärjestelmän kehittämiselle tulevaisuudessa. Osa ovista lyötiin sillä hetkellä kiinni, kun lyhyistä laitureista päätettiin.

Samalla tavoin on Pisaran kanssa. Jos nyt rakennetaan tynkäversio, niin sillä luultavasti sinetöidään lähiliikenne tynkäpisaramuottiin seuraavaksi 50-100 vuodeksi. Ja tynkäpisaraan on päädytty aika köppäisillä ja osin tarkoitushakuisilla selvityksillä, joissa ei, kuten todettua, matka-ajan lisäksi ole paljon muita näkökohtia huomioitu.

Keskeisin kysymys on, onko Pisaran selvityksissä ja suunnitelmissa huomioitu riittävästi viime vuosina uudelleen käynnistynyttä ja kiihtyvää kaupungistumista?

Ei ole.

----------


## Salomaa

Millaisen lenkin se laajempi ja "parempi"  Pisara-tunneli tekisi ?

----------


## j-lu

^ Vaikea sanoa, mutta asia kannattaisi selvittää kunnolla huomioiden laajempi kaupunkisuunnittelullinen konteksti.

----------


## pehkonen

> Millaisen lenkin se laajempi ja "parempi"  Pisara-tunneli tekisi ?


esimerkiksi ohittaisi jompaankumpaan suuntaan Pasilan ratakapeikon, joka on kaikkien ratakapasiteettiongelmien Äiti, Isä ja Serkunpoika

----------


## Melamies

> esimerkiksi ohittaisi jompaankumpaan suuntaan Pasilan ratakapeikon, joka on kaikkien ratakapasiteettiongelmien Äiti, Isä ja Serkunpoika


Näin on ja siksi onkin kummallista, että (Suomen oloissa) megalomaanisen rakennushankkeen Triplan yhteydessä tuohon kapeikkoon tehtiin vain yksi raide lisää ja tehdyillä rakennusratkaisuilla torpedoitiin lisäraiteiden rakentaminen maan päälle tai maan alle kohtuulliseen syvyyteen.

----------


## Salomaa

> ^ Vaikea sanoa, mutta asia kannattaisi selvittää kunnolla huomioiden laajempi kaupunkisuunnittelullinen konteksti.



Mites se nyt niin vaikea on sanoa, kun pystyy nykyisen kuitenkin aika laajastikin kannatetun version varsin monenlaisilla perusteilla haukkumaan ihan pystyyn. Eikös silloin pitäisi pystyä tarjoamaan oma vaihtoehto, jos jyrkästi vastustaa esitettyä ?

----------


## j-lu

^ Niin siis missä kohtaa edes _vastustin_ esitettyä puhumattakaan että jyrkästi?

Kahden päivän ajan olen sössöttänyt monin erilaisin sanakääntein siitä, että nyt tarjottu versio on huonosti selvitetty, vajaavaisesti perusteltu, eikä selvitykset saati suunnittelu tunnu ottaneen huomioon kaupunkisuunnittelun laajempaa kuvaa.

En edes käsitä.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> Samalla tavoin on Pisaran kanssa. Jos nyt rakennetaan tynkäversio, niin sillä luultavasti sinetöidään lähiliikenne tynkäpisaramuottiin seuraavaksi 50-100 vuodeksi. Ja tynkäpisaraan on päädytty aika köppäisillä ja osin tarkoitushakuisilla selvityksillä, joissa ei, kuten todettua, matka-ajan lisäksi ole paljon muita näkökohtia huomioitu.
> 
> Keskeisin kysymys on, onko Pisaran selvityksissä ja suunnitelmissa huomioitu riittävästi viime vuosina uudelleen käynnistynyttä ja kiihtyvää kaupungistumista?
> 
> Ei ole.


Tässä kohtaa otat kielteisen kannan suunniteltuun Pisara-rataan. Mielelläni kuulen sen paremman version, johon olisit tyytyväinen. Kyllä minäkin Pisara-rataan suhtaudun epäilevästi, mutta tämä on nyt juuri sopiva hetki ja paikka ottaa Sinun vaihtoehtosi keskusteluun mukaan. Ihan yksinkertaisesti: missä kohtaa ratalinja erkanee ja jälleen liittyy olemassaolevaan rataan ?

----------


## Fa55

> Jos Töölön-metro rakennetaan Pasilasta itään, niin kapasiteettiseikkojen vuoksi varmaan tarvitsee harkita myös mahdollisuutta ajaa idän junia lenkkinä keskustan ja Töölön kautta Pasilaan.


Miksei se voisi olla vaan kokonaan oma linjansa mikä ei mitenkään koske tämänhetkisiin linjoihin?

----------


## j-lu

> Tässä kohtaa otat kielteisen kannan suunniteltuun Pisara-rataan. Mielelläni kuulen sen paremman version, johon olisit tyytyväinen. Kyllä minäkin Pisara-rataan suhtaudun epäilevästi, mutta tämä on nyt juuri sopiva hetki ja paikka ottaa Sinun vaihtoehtosi keskusteluun mukaan. Ihan yksinkertaisesti: missä kohtaa ratalinja erkanee ja jälleen liittyy olemassaolevaan rataan ?


Tästä on huvittavaa keskustella, kun et ymmärrä lukemaasi. 

Tuossa lainaamassasi tekstissä totean, että nyt valittua versiota ei ole selvitetty kattavasti, selvitykset ovat olleet laadullisesti huonoja ja että minipisara sulkee pois joitain kaupunkikehityksen suuntia, jotka muissa yhteyksissä ovat nousseet tärkeiksi. 

Minipisara voi siitä huolimatta olla paras ja kustannustehokkain vaihtoehto. Asia vain pitäisi selvittää kunnolla, suurempi osa eri näkökohdista huomioiden.

Nyt on ratakisko loppu.

----------


## hamalhel

Pisararataa suunniteltaessa tulee ottaa huomioon seuraavat hankkeet:

1) Tallinnan tunneli ja maanalainen rautatieasema Vironniemellä. Toki mikäli valinta on Peter Westerbackan Otaniemi, tämä jää pois.
2) Metrovaraus itään. Joko Pisara käy Itä-Helsingissä tai metrolinja tulee Pasilaan sieltä. Matka-ajat ovat sellaisia, että Itäkeskuksesta menee 25 minuuttia Kalasatamaan poikittaislinjoilla. Se tarkoittaa suoran raideliikenteen tarvetta, etenkin kun Pasila vaan kasvaa.
3) Pisaran sukeltaminen maan alle ja Töölön metrohanke. Miten sovittaa ne ahtaalle kannakselle
4) Hakaniemen rooli ja radan vienti Pasilaan. Ilmeisesti Pasila halutaan säilyttää asemana pääradan lähijunille.
5) Pisara ja keskustatunneli

Kuu voi olla juustoa, mutta niin on myös keskusta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tästä on huvittavaa keskustella, kun et ymmärrä lukemaasi. 
> 
> Tuossa lainaamassasi tekstissä totean, että nyt valittua versiota ei ole selvitetty kattavasti, selvitykset ovat olleet laadullisesti huonoja ja että minipisara sulkee pois joitain kaupunkikehityksen suuntia, jotka muissa yhteyksissä ovat nousseet tärkeiksi. 
> 
> Minipisara voi siitä huolimatta olla paras ja kustannustehokkain vaihtoehto. Asia vain pitäisi selvittää kunnolla, suurempi osa eri näkökohdista huomioiden.
> 
> Nyt on ratakisko loppu.


Esität paljonkin kritiikkiä esilläolevaan linjaukseen esim. "ei ole selvitetty kattavasti". No sehän voidaan aina sanoa mistä tahansa hankkeesta. Niinkuin paljon tapahtuukin. Mutta et todellakaan esitä vaihtoehto nykyiselle linjaukselle edes keskustelun pohjaksi. Mutta ei Pisarasta päättä tämän foorumin tekstejä vaivaudu lukemaan. Jos Pisara tarvitaan, se rakennetaan. Mutta yhtä suuri mahdollisuus on jättää se rakentamatta. Pisarasta, niin kuin kaikista muistakin suurista hankkeista käydään aina juupas-eipäs -keskustelu.

----------


## hamalhel

Tässäpä tuota suunnittelumateriaalia on

https://kartta.hel.fi/applications/h...id=2012-010853

Heli

----------


## j-lu

> Esität paljonkin kritiikkiä esilläolevaan linjaukseen esim. "ei ole selvitetty kattavasti". No sehän voidaan aina sanoa mistä tahansa hankkeesta. Niinkuin paljon tapahtuukin. Mutta et todellakaan esitä vaihtoehto nykyiselle linjaukselle edes keskustelun pohjaksi.


En ymmärrä, miksi tässä pitäisi alkaa diletanttina fiilispohjalta linjaamaan uusiksi raideyhteyttä, jonka selvittämiseen ja suunnitteluun saa kulumaan useita ihmistyövuosia?

Onko nyt niin, että kritisoida ei saa, jos ei ole esittää vaihtoehtoa?

Minä en tiedä, miten pisara kannattaisi linjata, tai kannattaisiko sitä ylipäänsä edes rakentaa. Voi olla, että suunniteltu Pisara on kaikesta huolimatta paras tai vähiten huono. Voi olla, että Pisaran sijaan kannattaisi rakentaa ihan jotain muuta.

Se mistä olen varma, on, että Pisaraa selvittäessä ei ole huomioitu kunnolla mahdollisuuksia kaupunkirakenteen muutoksiin tai edes merkittävään täydennysrakentamiseen. Tarveselvitys on tehty yli kymmenen vuotta sitten nurmijärvi-ilmiön aikaan ja yleissuunnitelmavaiheessa ei enää tutkittu kuin minilenkin eri vaihtoehtoja. Maankäyttö oli jälkimmäisessä sivulausetavaraa. 

Nyt on valitettavasti käynyt niin, että Pisarasuunnitelma on vanhentunut maailman muuttuessa nopeasti. Nurmijärvi-ilmiö oli ja meni, nyt on kaupungistuminen ja ilmastonmuutos.

----------


## Salomaa

Tällainen foorumi on jossain mielessä sitä varten että voidaan tuoda - monesti aika villejäkin - vaihtoehtoja esiin. Eihän siinä kukaan menetä mitään. Siinä on silloin se mahdollista, että joku keksii todella tutkimisen arvoisen vaihtoehdon.

Minä kyllä  näen toisaalta niin, että täydennysrakentamiskysymys ja toisaalta leimaava Nurmijärvi-käsite eivät ole oleellisia Pisara-keskustelun yhteydessä. Itse olen lukenut tiedotusvälineistä Pisaran keskeisiksi perusteluiksi Helsingin ratapihan ahtaus. Kun pääasemalla lähijunaliikennettä vähennetään, saadaan enemmän pelivaraa kaukoliikenteen vuorojen järjestelyyn.

Yhtenä perusteena on myös se että Töölöön, Esplanadien ja Hakaniemen alueelle menevät saavat suoran yhteyden lähijunalla. 

Kolmantena perusteena on tehokkuus ja palvelutarjonnan lisääntyminen. Esimerkiksi Kehäradan junat kiertävät lenkin Pisaran kautta, jolloin ne ovat jatkuvassa liikkeessä.

Jos sitten joku näkee täydennysrakentamis - ja Nurmijärvikysymyksen jotenkin Pisaraan liittyvänä, niin tämä Joukkoliikennefoorumi on hyvä paikka tuoda se esiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällainen foorumi on jossain mielessä sitä varten että voidaan tuoda - monesti aika villejäkin - vaihtoehtoja esiin. Eihän siinä kukaan menetä mitään. Siinä on silloin se mahdollista, että joku keksii todella tutkimisen arvoisen vaihtoehdon.
> 
> Minä kyllä  näen toisaalta niin, että täydennysrakentamiskysymys ja toisaalta leimaava Nurmijärvi-käsite eivät ole oleellisia Pisara-keskustelun yhteydessä. Itse olen lukenut tiedotusvälineistä Pisaran keskeisiksi perusteluiksi Helsingin ratapihan ahtaus. Kun pääasemalla lähijunaliikennettä vähennetään, saadaan enemmän pelivaraa kaukoliikenteen vuorojen järjestelyyn.
> 
> Yhtenä perusteena on myös se että Töölöön, Esplanadien ja Hakaniemen alueelle menevät saavat suoran yhteyden lähijunalla. 
> 
> Kolmantena perusteena on tehokkuus ja palvelutarjonnan lisääntyminen. Esimerkiksi Kehäradan junat kiertävät lenkin Pisaran kautta, jolloin ne ovat jatkuvassa liikkeessä.
> 
> Jos sitten joku näkee täydennysrakentamis - ja Nurmijärvikysymyksen jotenkin Pisaraan liittyvänä, niin tämä Joukkoliikennefoorumi on hyvä paikka tuoda se esiin.


Se että junilla pääsisi muualle keskustaan kuin nykyiselle päärautatieasemalle mahdollistaisi tehokkaamman maankäytön ratojen varsille. Asuminen radan varrella muuttuisi kertaluokkaa houkuttelevammaksi kun yhteydet kantakaupunkiin paranisivat.

Mielestäni Pisara voisi odottaa kunnes tulee päätös Talinnan tunnelista. Ne voisi tavallaan yhdistää koska kahta erillistä tunnelia lienee turha rakentaa. Silloin Helsingin keskusta-aseman paikka voi myös muutttua. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Minä kyllä  näen toisaalta niin, että täydennysrakentamiskysymys ja toisaalta leimaava Nurmijärvi-käsite eivät ole oleellisia Pisara-keskustelun yhteydessä.


Toki tämä on joukkoliikennefoorumi, joten tietynlainen putkikatseisuus on ymmärrettävää, mutta aika paksua selittää, että miljardin henkilöliikennetunneli kantakaupungin alle ei olisi kaupunkisuunnittelukysymys, vaan liikennehanke.

Ensisijaisesti kyse on nimenomaan kaupunkisuunnittelusta. Mihin suuntaan Helsinkiä ja pk-seutua halutaan kehittää, minkälaista yhdyskuntarakennetta halutaan, miten liikkuminen halutaan järjestää jne. Pisaraa ja kaikkia muitakin liikennehankkeita pitäisi nimenomaan arvioida ja suunnitella siinä kontekstissa, että miten ne kaupunkisuunnittelun tavoitteita palvelevat. 

Ongelma tulee sitten siitä, että Pisaran tarkastelun ja suunnittelun aloittamisen jälkeen kaupunkisuunnittelun tavoitteet ovat muuttuneet. Pisaraa on suunniteltu sellaisessa kontekstissa, että ihmiset haluavat pakettitalopelloille kehyskuntiin, että Helsinki kaavoittaa Östersundomiin pientaloja näistä veronmaksajista kilpaillakseen. 

Minipisara on valittu eri vaihtoehdoista ja suunniteltu ratkaisemaan nurmijärvi-ilmiön aikaista ongelmaa, miten kehyskuntiin  muuttaneet ihmiset pääsevät yhä pahemmin henkilöautoliikenteestä ruuhkautuvaan kantakaupunkiin duuniin. Se on näin vuoden 2018 näkökulmasta väärän ongelman ratkaisemista. Henkilöautoliikennekin on vähentynyt.

Vuoden 2018 ongelma on, miten tarjotaan lisää kaupunkimaista asumista ihmisille. Pisaraa pitäisi arvioida ja mahdollisesti suunnitella uudestaan lähtökohtana kaupunkisuunnittelun nykyiset tavoitteet.

Mutta tietenkään kellään Helsingissä ei ole halua avata valmiiksi suunnitellun Pisaran mappia nyt, kun sen toteutuminen on lähellä ja huonokin hanke on parempi kuin ei mitään. Varsinkin, kun raskasraidehankkeissa saa valtiolta satoja miljoonia omiaan takaisin.

----------


## Salomaa

Tallinnan tunneli on kyllä niin kaukana tulevaisuudessa että helsinkiläisten arkeen vaikuttavaa Pisaraa ei pidä sen takia lykätä.
Lisäksi pohdiskelua herättää, että jos saadaa kolme uutta maanalaista asemaa kuitenkin suhteellisen lähelle päärautatieasemaa painaako se laajasti asuntohankintakysymyksessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ongelma tulee sitten siitä, että Pisaran tarkastelun ja suunnittelun aloittamisen jälkeen kaupunkisuunnittelun tavoitteet ovat muuttuneet. Pisaraa on suunniteltu sellaisessa kontekstissa, että ihmiset haluavat pakettitalopelloille kehyskuntiin, että Helsinki kaavoittaa Östersundomiin pientaloja näistä veronmaksajista kilpaillakseen. 
> .


Nyt kyllä liioittelet. Nykyinen lähijunaliikenne ei ole pakettipientaloalueiden ykkösvaihtoehto, ellei sitten kulje omalla autolla liityntämatkoja asemalle. Mutta haittaako se ketään? PK-seudun lähiöissä ja esikaupunkialueella asuu n miljoona ihmistä vrt kantakaupunki 200 tuhatta ja kestää kauan enenkuin mitään tasapainoa saavutetaan.  Kumman sujuvasta liikkumisesta huolehtimine on tärkeämpää? 

Lisäksi monen kantakaupungissa asuvan työpaikka on kehäykkösen ja ratikkakaupungin ulkopuolella, noissa isoissa lasiseinäisissä avokonttoripalatseissa. Kantakaupungin työpaikkatarjonta kun on nykyisin aika alarajoitettua. Baristan työ ei houkuttele insinööriä tai biologia.




> Minipisara on valittu eri vaihtoehdoista ja suunniteltu ratkaisemaan nurmijärvi-ilmiön aikaista ongelmaa, miten kehyskuntiin  muuttaneet ihmiset pääsevät yhä pahemmin henkilöautoliikenteestä ruuhkautuvaan kantakaupunkiin duuniin. Se on näin vuoden 2018 näkökulmasta väärän ongelman ratkaisemista. Henkilöautoliikennekin on vähentynyt.


Henkilöautoliikenen ei ole vähentynyt mutta tuomalla raskasta raideliikennettä eri ilmansuunnista kantakaupunkiin voisi vähentää autoilua kantakaupungissa tuntuvasti. 



> Vuoden 2018 ongelma on, miten tarjotaan lisää kaupunkimaista asumista ihmisille. Pisaraa pitäisi arvioida ja mahdollisesti suunnitella uudestaan lähtökohtana kaupunkisuunnittelun nykyiset tavoitteet.


Jos rakennetaan Vihdintie ja Tuusulantie bulevardeiksi, niin Pisaran tai vastaavan maanalaisen raideliikenteen  tarve korostuu koska liikkuminen maanpinta pitkin bulevardien ulkopuolelta kantakaupunkiin ja toisinpäin hidastuu. 

Ainoa todellinen vaihtoehto olisi jos bulevardien pikaraitiotiet kulkisivat maan alla  "U-metron" aikoinaan suunniteltua linjaa Huopalahdesta Oulunkylään keskustan kautta. Tämä voisi haarautua sitten esikaupungeissa maanpäälliseksi pikaraitiotieksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Fa55

> Se että junilla pääsisi muualle keskustaan kuin nykyiselle päärautatieasemalle mahdollistaisi tehokkaamman maankäytön ratojen varsille. Asuminen radan varrella muuttuisi kertaluokkaa houkuttelevammaksi kun yhteydet kantakaupunkiin paranisivat.
> 
> Mielestäni Pisara voisi odottaa kunnes tulee päätös Talinnan tunnelista. Ne voisi tavallaan yhdistää koska kahta erillistä tunnelia lienee turha rakentaa. Silloin Helsingin keskusta-aseman paikka voi myös muutttua. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Mutta eikös tallinna tunneli käytä 1,435 mm raideleveyttä? joten eihän tuo onnistu edes.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta eikös tallinna tunneli käytä 1,435 mm raideleveyttä? joten eihän tuo onnistu edes.


Kaksinkertaisella kiskotuksella onnistuu, ei tietenkään tarvita koko matkalta vaan siellä missä on yhteistä rataa muutama kilometri. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Kaksinkertaisella kiskotuksella onnistuu, ei tietenkään tarvita koko matkalta vaan siellä missä on yhteistä rataa muutama kilometri. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei kai kukaan vakavasti otettava taho ole ehdottanut neljää raidetta Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille vaan se on sen yhden maanikon puheita?

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Pisararadasta on tälläkin foorumilla kirjoitettu paljon, puolesta ja vastaan. Kokosin omia mietteitäni radan tarpeesta. 

Mitä ongelmia pyritään ratkaisemaan? Ennen kaikkea päärautatieaseman tukkoisuudesta on kysymys. Toissijaisesti pyritään parantamaan kantakaupungin itä- ja länsiosien saavutettavuutta. Lisäksi tietysti maanalainen rata olisi säältä suojassa.

Päärautatieasema on muodoltaan PÄÄTYASEMA eli läpikulkuasemasta on leikattu toinen pää pois. Kaikki saapuva- ja lähtevä liikenne kulkee saman vaihdekujan kautta, johon kohdistuu vähintään kaksinkertainen rasitus. Pasilasta Helsinkiin tulee viisi vierekkäistä kaksiraiteista rataa, jotka päättyvät 3-4 laiturin osaterminaaliin. Nykyisellään sellainen mahdollistaa liikennöinnin viiden minuutin välein eli 12 junaa tunnissa suuntaansa, yhteensä siis teoreettisesti 120 junaa (tähän sisältyvät mahdolliset huoltoliikkeet).

Kaupunkiradoilla lienee kaavailtu junavälin pienentämistä neljään minuuttiin, mutta muita parannuksia ei liene tehtävissä. Kaukoliikenteen (ml pitkämatkaiset lähijunat) kannalta kapasiteettia on itse asiassa aivan riittävästi mahdollistaen junamäärän kaksinkertaistamisen (riittää esimerkiksi tunninjunille). Kaupunkiradoilla tilanne on hankalampi, sillä Huopalahden ja Hiekkaharjun tuolla puolen voidaan käyttää vain puolta runko-osuuksien tiheydestä. 

Siis: haluttaessa voimakkaasti lisätä liikennettä Espooseen, Kehäradalle, Keravalle tai vaikka jollekin uudelle haaralle (esim. Klaukkala) täytyy Helsingin pään junamäärää pystyä lisäämään. Tehokkain keino on muuttaa osa liikenteestä läpikulkevaksi, jolloin päästään eroon päätyaseman ongelmista. Tällaisella radalla pitäisi pystyä liikennöimään vähintään kolmen minuutin välein, mieluiten 2½ minuutin (jolloin voitaisiin liikennöidä kahdella päällekkäisellä linjalla viiden minuutin välein = 2x nykymäärä).

Kaukoliikenteen kannalta ainoa merkittävä hyöty olisi Helsingissä vapautuvat laiturit. Nekin ovat valitettavasti lyhyitä. Vapautuvat raiteet Kaisaniemestä pohjoiseen eivät ole kovin hyödyllisiä, sillä Pisaran sukeltaessa maan alle vasta Alppipuiston kohdalla siitä Pasilaan jää edelleen pullonkaula. Näin ollen rata ei oikein ole valtakunnallisesti merkittävä, paikallisesti kyllä. 
Juha

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:41 ----------




> Ei kai kukaan vakavasti otettava taho ole ehdottanut neljää raidetta Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille vaan se on sen yhden maanikon puheita?


Rainer tarkoittanee, että raiteella on kahden leveyden kiskot, siis se on nelikiskoinen. Kilpailevassa Tallinnan tunneliehdotuksessa olisi kaksi vierekkäistä kaksiraiteista tunnelia. Kuten toisessa viestiketjussa kysyin, en oikein ymmärrä tätä logiikkaa.
Juha

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaukoliikenteen kannalta ainoa merkittävä hyöty olisi Helsingissä vapautuvat laiturit. Nekin ovat valitettavasti lyhyitä. Vapautuvat raiteet Kaisaniemestä pohjoiseen eivät ole kovin hyödyllisiä, sillä Pisaran sukeltaessa maan alle vasta Alppipuiston kohdalla siitä Pasilaan jää edelleen pullonkaula. Näin ollen rata ei oikein ole valtakunnallisesti merkittävä, paikallisesti kyllä. 
> Juha


Periaatteessa kai pääradan suuntainen pisara-raide voisi sukeltaa maan alle jo ennen Pasilaa ja kulkea nykyisen Ratapihantien alta? 
Joka tapauksessa Pasilassa on nyt tapahtuvien muutostöiden jälkeen 12 läpiajettavaa raidetta, Linnunlaulussa kapeimmillaan 10. Niiden pitäisi riittää kaiken järjen mukaan?

Laiturit siipirakennusten luona ovat tosin lyhyempiä mutta max 8 vaunua pitkille 2-kerrosjunille ihan riittävän pitkiä. 




> Rainer tarkoittanee, että raiteella on kahden leveyden kiskot, siis se on nelikiskoinen. Kilpailevassa Tallinnan tunneliehdotuksessa olisi kaksi vierekkäistä kaksiraiteista tunnelia. Kuten toisessa viestiketjussa kysyin, en oikein ymmärrä tätä logiikkaa.
> Juha


En minäkään ymmärrä Vesterbackan ajatuslogiikkaa. Olisikohan neljässä raiteessa kyse jostain häiriöiden minimoinnista?

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Periaatteessa kai pääradan suuntainen pisara-raide voisi sukeltaa maan alle jo ennen Pasilaa ja kulkea nykyisen Ratapihantien alta?


Siellä taitaa olla melko syvä pommisuoja-parkkiluola...

----------


## JMerlin

> Siellä taitaa olla melko syvä pommisuoja-parkkiluola...


Vielä ainakin vuonna 2011 oli kuitenkin vielä yhtenä vaihtoehtona tarkasteluissa mukana maanalainen asema Pasilassa sekä mahdollisesti myös Alppilassa. Sitä en tiedä onko tilanne maan alla muuttunut noista ajoista tuon julkaisun sivuun 39 verrattuna.

----------


## Salomaa

Se olisikin mielenkiintoista tietää, että onko hylätty tässä vaiheessa jo kaikki ne vaihtoehdot jotka alkavat Pasilan pohjoispuolelta ja/tai sisältävät muita asemia kuin Töölö/Espalandi/Hakaniemi ?

----------


## Etika

En tiedä kuinka lopullisesti nuo on hylätty, mutta siitä päävaihtoehdosta on jo tehty asemakaava ja ratasuunnitelma sekä asemakaava hyväksytty. Se vaihtoehto on siis melkein aloittamisvalmis, kun muut vaihtoehdot vaatisivat vielä aika paljon valmistelua ja suunnittelua.

----------


## juhotyyppi

https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...la-hetkella-15

"Helsinki haluaa nostaa pisararadan mal-sopimuksessa ykköskoriin eli sen rakentaminen olisi saatava alkuun mahdollisimman pian."

----------


## brynkka

Olen viime kuukaudet funtsinut kuumeisesti uutta pienoisrautatiejärjestelmähankettani ja lueskellessani äskettäin jotain Pisarajuttua huomasin kokevani jostakin syystä syvää epätoivoa. Jotenkin sitten oivalsin ettei hankkeittain kehittäminen tule tuottamaan matkustamisen suhteen miellyttävää joukkoliikennejärjestelmää Helsinkiin. Raideliikenteen hankkeista on hankala hahmottaa muodostuvan sellaista kaupungin kattavaa liikenneverkkoa, joka vaikkapa siivoaisi linjakartoista kaamean bussispagetin Kehä I sisäpuolelta tai mahdollistaisi joukkoliikennematkustamisen tehokkaasti sujuvin aikatauluin kohti määränpäätä, ripeästi ja vaivattomin vaihdoin.

Kovin metromainen lähijuna, pl. liikennöinti keskustassa, ja metro lähijunamitoituksella ovat järjestelminä kaupunkiliikenteessä lähes samat, eroa on lähinnä junien pituuksissa ja siten matkustajalle tarjottavissa vuoroväleissä. Kumpikaan ei taivu korttelirakenteeseen eli ilmaradat tai kadun alle tunnelointi ovat rakennetussa ympäristössä mahdottomia.

Helsingin raskaassa raideliikennejärjestelmässä on selkeästi paitsiossa olevia alueita metroradan S:n malliseti lävistämän niemen kärjen ja kaupunkiratojen Y:n välissä. Nämä paitsiot näkyvät viheliäisen joutomaan runsautena ja muiden vitsausten ohella huonontavat oleellisesti matkustuskokemusta raideliikenteessä, etenkin kun metroa jakelevat ratikat jättävät parin kiusallisen kilsan päähän kaupunkiratojen haarojen asemista. Bussilinjasto laastaroi tilannetta ja lisää rutkasti päällekkäistä liikennetarjontaa, jolloin matkustajan etuna on valita erilaisista reittioppaan tarjoamista yhdistelmistä mielikulkumuotojaan suosivat reitit. 

Metrosuunnitelmat ovat olleet jotenkin omituisia, kun tolkullinen uusi metro Helsingissä edellyttäisi yhden suorahkon linjatarpeen tai mieluummin kaksi. Sellaista uutta linjaa ei ole kuitenkaan ole löydetty, vaan metrot suunnitelmissa ja jopa irl liikennöivät melkoisia mutkaratoja, joista on vaikea nähdä muodostuvan tehokasta liikenneverkkoa.

Viime aikojen ankaran h0-visioinnin ohessa luonnostelin vaihtoehtoisen mallin kaupunkiratojen kehittämiseksi tehokkaammaksi runkoverkoksi yhdessä metron kanssa keskustassa ja Itä-Helsingissä. Vakiovalitus Helsingin sijainnista niemellä liki pakottaa pääteasemiin pohjoisesta saapuvalle liikenteelle, ainakaan mikään esitetty läpiajettava lenkki- tai ympyrämuotoinen vaihtoehto ei vaikuta tuottavan matkustamisen kannalta kelvollisempaa järjestelmää.

Nimesin kehitysmallini haarautuvien ratayhteyksien vaihtoystävälliseksi järjestelyksi eli tuttavallisesti Haravaksi.

Ensimmäisessä Haravan vaiheessa haaroitetaan Pää- ja Rantaradalta puolet kaupunkiratojen liikenteestä, vaikkapa Kehäradan osuus, päättymään jonnekin muualle kuin Helsingin rautatieasemalle. Rantaradalla tilanne on yksinkertainen; ainoa mahdollinen kohta on Huopalahden asemalta etelään, jossakin ennen Ilmalan asemaa. Ilmalan tienoilta aina Punavuoreen/Ullanlinnaan pitäisi louhia kaksiraiteinen rautatietunneli neljällä asemalla ja Huopalahden asemalle pitäisi rakentaa risteäville kaupunkiradoille vaihtolaiturit Punavuoreen-keskustaan ja Espooseen-Lentoasemalle. 

Pääradan kaupunkirata haaroitettaisiin Puistolasta Itä-Helsinkiin ja rakennettaisiin neliraiteiseksi haarasta aina Kehäradalle asti, jolloin liikenne Kehäradalle ja Keravalle kulkisi erotettuna omilla raiteillaan. Jos rataa olisi joskus tarkoitus jatkaa Porvooseen, niin linjaus kulkisi kätevimmin Kontulan kautta. Kontulan asemalla metro- ja kaupunkirata sivuavat, joten vaihto samaan suuntaan järjestyisi edullisimmin kaksitasoisella laituriratkaisulla. Laiturit juna-metro: Tikkurilaan-Matinkylään ja (Porvooseen)-Mellunmäkeen. 

Puistolasta haaroittamisesta seuraisi kaupunkiradalle lyhyt neliraiteinen osuus ja mahdollinen väliasema Tattariharjun/Malmin lentokentän tienoille. Neliraiteisen osuuden asemille Puistolassa, Tikkurilassa ja Hiekkaharjussa voisi kehitellä erilaisia silta- tai tunneliratkaisuja havaituista vaihtotarpeista riippuen. Ainakin vaihdon laiturin ylitse pitäisi onnistua saman kulkusuunnan juniin vaikka sitten kaikilla kolmella asemalla. Tunnelia piisaisi kairattavaksi runsaasti myös Itä-Helsingissä.

Haravan ensimmäisen vaiheen jälkeen olisi kaupunkiradoilla liikennöitävissä kolme toisistaan riippumatonta lähijunalinjaa: Helsinki - Espoo, Helsinki - Kerava ja Kontula - Punavuori tai vaihtoehtoisesti Helsinki - Espoo,  Kontula - Kerava ja Helsinki - Punavuori. Vaihtoasemat lähijunille Huopalahdessa ja Puistolassa tai Tikkurilassa ja vaihto metroon Kontulassa ja Kampissa. Helsingin päärautatieasemalta olisi näin poistunut puolet lahijunalähdöistä, Töölössä & Punavuoressa olisi metro ja Itä-Helsingistä pohjoiseen suuntautuvat raideliikennematkat olisivat nopeutuneet jopa puoli tuntia. Tunneli neljällä asemalla kustantanee pipasta ravistaen kenties miljardin ja Kontulan rata jotain 300-700 M. Kartta 1 

Haravan toisessa vaiheessa rakennettaisiin lisää tunneleita keskustan alle ja rata Kerava-Lentoasema, joko omana kaksiraiteisena ratana tai diskreetisti Pääradan yhteydessä. Tämä rata uusine asemarakennelmineen mahdollistaisi kaukojunilla pohjoisesta saapuville vaihtamisen lähijunaan Keravalla nykyisen Tikkurilan sijasta, matka-ajan voisi uumoilla lyhenevän kun vaihdon yhteydessä ei matkustettaisi edestakaisin, kuten nykyisin. 

Pää- ja Rantaradan kaupunkiratojen yhteinen Pasilan asema rakennettaisiin tässä vaiheessa kaksilaituriseksi maanalaiseksi vaihtoasemaksi ja Ilmala lakkautettaisiin. Töölön asema täydennettäisiin vaihtoasemaksi louhimalla Pääradalta tunneli Pasilasta Töölön kautta Ruoholahteen. Pasilasta Rantaradan tunneli porattaisiin Hakaniemen kautta Kauppatorille/Kaartinkaupunkiin. Hakaniemen metro-lähijuna-asemalla voisi vaihto olla vastakkaisiin suuntiin, laiturit juna - metro: Espoosta - itään ja Kauppatorilta - länteen. 

Toisen vaiheen toteuttamisen jälkeen olisi Helsingin keskustassa kolme lähijuna-asemaa ja keskustan liepeillä vielä neljä, vaihto metroon Ruoholahdessa, Kampissa ja Hakaniemessä. Vilkaisemalla karttaa voi havaita Haravan kätevyyden vaihtamisessa kaupunkiratojen välillä, kaikilta eteläisiltä haaroilta olisi järjestettävissä synkronoitu vaihto yhden laiturin ylitse kaikille pohjoisille haaroille tai vv. Omilla radoillaan kulkevia linjoja olisivat Espoo - Kauppatori, Ruoholahti - Lentoasema, Kontula - Kerava ja Kerava - Punavuori (via Lentoasema). Kerava - Lentoasema asemineen maksanee kauhiasti, kaksi tunnelia ja neljä asemaa varmaan luokkaa miljardin tai pari. Metro olisi kävellen saavutettavissa liki koko keskustassa... Kartta 2

Lähijunaliikenne muuttuisi Haravalla siten että kaukojunien olisi pysähdyttävä Keravalla ja mieluusti Huopalahdessa, pysähtymisestä Pasilassa voisi luopua. 

Toisen vaiheen Haravaa saattaisi olla mielekästä verrata sellaiseen järjestelmään, joka syntyy kun toteutetaan Pisara, Töölön metro ja Lentorata: kustannukset lienevät samalla suunnalla, Lentorata houkuttaa Tallinnan tunnelilla ja pääradan kaukoliikenteen lisäämisellä, Töölön metro voisi ajaa Maunulaan tai sitten Viikkin, Pisara lisäisi poikittaisen yhteyden Töölön ja Hakaniemen välille... Ehkä Haravalla muodostuva metrolähijunaverkko koettaisiin keskustaan matkustettaessa niin tehokkaaksi, että suorien bussilinjojen tarve esikaupungeista vähenisi ja liityntäliikenne metroon/junaan muuttuisi hyväksyttävämmäksi kun "viimeisten kilsojen" vaihtotarve keskustassa vähenisi merkittävästi.

Haravan kolmanteen vaiheeseen oli tunkemassa monenlaista, mutta metro saattaisi olla seuraavaksi haravoitavissa... Metrolle voisi kehitellä haaroitukset Kalasatamasta Pasilan kautta Meilahteen ja Hakaniemestä Maunulaan tai mahdollisesti "Tuusulan bulevardin Jokeripysäkin" -tienoolle. Jonnekin Vallilan tienoille sijoittuisi näiden ratojen risteysasema, joka voisi olla risteävät asemalaiturit päällekäin -tyyppinen tai ratageometrian salliessa kaksikerroksinen laiturin ylitse vahtamisen mahdollistava. Muodostuviin haaroihin voisi ajaa joka toisen tai kolmannen junan kummankin suunnan radalta. Linjoja muodostuisi neljä: Tapiola-Maunula, Tapiola-Vuosaari, Kontula-Matinkylä, Kontula-Meilahti. Itä-Helsingistä metrolla saapuvien vaihto lähijuniin olisi mahdollinen Pasilassa ja Meilahdessa. Kustannuksia tunneleista ja viidestä asemasta kertynee taas rapian Mrd:n. Maunulasta metroa olisi houkuttelevaa jatkaa Lentoasemalle edullisena pintaratana, näin turistit saisivat jo Lentoasemalla hyvää harjoitusta suomalaiseen todellisuuteen pohtimalla tunneloidun junan ja maanpäällisen metron välistä eroa.

Tai sitten metron voisi antaa olla sellaisenaan ja järjestää vastaavat yhteydet rakentamalla lisää raitioteitä. Yllä luonnostellun metrolaajennuksen hinnalla kustantaisi muutaman Herttoniemi-Pasila ja Käpylä-Maunula raitiotien, joten metrolaajennuksista pitäisi saada huomattavat hyödyt verrattuna vastaavaan palveluun raitiotievaunuin. Haravan kolmosvaihe piteneekin kehitellä ratikoista...

----------


## junabongari

Yle uutisoi, että Väyläviraston selvityksen mukaan Pisara tulee aiheuttamaan ongelmia lähiliikenteelle, jollei uusia varikoita rakenneta pää- ja rantaradan varrelle ja Espoon kaupunkirataa toteuteta. 

Lisäksi Pisara aiheuttaa ongemia lähiliikenteen täsmällisyydelle, joita voidaan lievittää ajantasauksella. 

Jos nämä toimenpiteet toteutetaan, niin Pisara parantaa kokonaisuudessaan lähiliikennettä hieman uusilla Töölön ja Hakaniemen asemilla.

----------


## Makke93

> Yle uutisoi, että Väyläviraston selvityksen mukaan Pisara tulee aiheuttamaan ongelmia lähiliikenteelle, jollei uusia varikoita rakenneta pää- ja rantaradan varrelle ja Espoon kaupunkirataa toteuteta. 
> 
> Lisäksi Pisara aiheuttaa ongemia lähiliikenteen täsmällisyydelle, joita voidaan lievittää ajantasauksella. 
> 
> Jos nämä toimenpiteet toteutetaan, niin Pisara parantaa kokonaisuudessaan lähiliikennettä hieman uusilla Töölön ja Hakaniemen asemilla.


Tai toteutetaan samat tahdistus ja varikkotoimenpiteet mahdollistaen lyhyemmän käännösajan Helsingissä, jolloin ratapihalla riittää kaupunkiratojen junille 2 laituria per puoli. Ja säästetään miljardi kun ei tarvitse rakentaa kallista tunnelia alhaisella H/K:lla.

----------


## kuukanko

Itse selvitys löytyy Väylän sivuilta. Käytännössä siinä torpataan Pisara: koko Pisara+ -toimenpidepaketiksi nimetty setti maksaa 1,6 - 1,8 miljardia, mutta se ei juurikaan lisää joukkoliikennematkoja. Paras vaikutus olisi vaihtoehdolla, jossa Kehäradan junat eivät käyttäisikään Pisaraa, vaan sinne siirtyisi vain rantaradan ja pääradan kaupunkiratojen liikenne.

Selvitys julkaistiin sopivasti hallitusneuvottelujen aikaan. Pisara olisi ainut toteuttamisvalmiudessa oleva isompi raidehanke uuden hallituksen hallitusohjelmaan, mutta nyt virkamiehet yrittävät kertoa ettei sekään kannata.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse selvitys löytyy Väylän sivuilta. Käytännössä siinä torpataan Pisara: koko Pisara+ -toimenpidepaketiksi nimetty setti maksaa 1,6 - 1,8 miljardia, mutta se ei juurikaan lisää joukkoliikennematkoja. Paras vaikutus olisi vaihtoehdolla, jossa Kehäradan junat eivät käyttäisikään Pisaraa, vaan sinne siirtyisi vain rantaradan ja pääradan kaupunkiratojen liikenne.
> 
> Selvitys julkaistiin sopivasti hallitusneuvottelujen aikaan. Pisara olisi ainut toteuttamisvalmiudessa oleva isompi raidehanke uuden hallituksen hallitusohjelmaan, mutta nyt virkamiehet yrittävät kertoa ettei sekään kannata.


Tuota ajantasauspaikkojen välttämättömyyttä en ymmärrä. Junat voidaan pistää kiertämään ympyrää niin että tasan 10:llä jaettava minuuttiluku tulee täyteen, laittamalla vähän lisäminuutteja linjalle ja seisomaan parilla asemalla ylimääräisen minuutin.  Pisara vaatisi toki nykyaikaisemman kulunvalvonnan kuin mitä nyt on käytössä niin että vuoroväli voitaisiin puristaa 3 minuttiin. Espoon ja Keravan junat ennemmin jätettäisiin Pisaran ulkopuolelle jos häiriöherkkyyttä halutaan vähentää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

On Pisarasta mitä mieltä tahansa, niin on todettava, että tuolla ulostulolla nuo virkamiehet tekivät itsensä täysin naurunalaiseksi. Tokkopa pystyivät tuota soopaa itsekään lukemaan naamarit peruslukemilla.

----------


## j-lu

> On Pisarasta mitä mieltä tahansa, niin on todettava, että tuolla ulostulolla nuo virkamiehet tekivät itsensä täysin naurunalaiseksi. Tokkopa pystyivät tuota soopaa itsekään lukemaan naamarit peruslukemilla.


Liikenneviraston johtohan, ja sitä myötä luultavasti mtös alemmat tasot, on täynnä automiehiä ja -naisia, joita huolettaa enemmän kainuulaisten metsäautoteiden korjausvelka kuin kaupunkiliikenne.

Suosittelen seuraamaan noita sankareita twitterissä, niin selittyvät nämä selvitykset ja niiden järjettömät taustaoletukset ja peseä suhtautuminen joukkoliikenteeseen. Kukaan varmaan koskaan käyttänyt lähijunaa...

Kaupunkiliikenne kehittyy Suomessa lähinnä poliittisilla päätöksillä Liikennevirastosta huolimatta. Tai mikä Väylä nykyään on. Maanteiden brömbröm-audivirasto oikeammin.

----------


## Salomaa

Kun oli näköpiirissä Rinteen tulo pääministeriksi ja että hän on tunnetusti Pisararadan kannattaja, niin halutaan vesittää hänen tulevia suunnitelmiaan Pisararadan rakentamisen aloittamisesta.  Paljonkohan tuostakin selvityksestä on maksettu. Eihän asiat voi näin ollla että ensin tutkitaan että joku asia tarvitaan ja sitten tullaan yhtä-äkkiä ulos ja todetaan että ei tarvitakaan. Tai jos tarvitaan niin yhdessä lentoradan kanssa.

Samaa touhua kuin keskustatunnelin kanssa, jos sitä ei saada niin vesitetään kävelykeskustan rakentamista kaikin mahdollisin keinoin. Maallikkokin näkee kuinka tuossa tekeleessä on otettu kaikki mahdolliset teoreettisetkin häiriöt mukaan, jotta hanke näyttäisi kannattamattomalta.

----------


## tlajunen

Kustannuksiin ja sitä myöten kannattavuuteen en osaa ottaa kantaa, mutta selvityksessä kuvatut häiriöt ja riskit olivat kyllä varsin perusteltuja. Juuri missään ei ajeta puhtaita ympyrälinjoja esitettyjen ongelmien vuoksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kustannuksiin ja sitä myöten kannattavuuteen en osaa ottaa kantaa, mutta selvityksessä kuvatut häiriöt ja riskit olivat kyllä varsin perusteltuja. Juuri missään ei ajeta puhtaita ympyrälinjoja esitettyjen ongelmien vuoksi.


No nytkö se vasta sitten näinä päivinä havaittiin ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän asiat voi näin ollla että ensin tutkitaan että joku asia tarvitaan ja sitten tullaan yhtä-äkkiä ulos ja todetaan että ei tarvitakaan. Tai jos tarvitaan niin yhdessä lentoradan kanssa.


Minusta päinvastoin on varsin virkistävää, että kerrankin julkaistaan selvitys, joka tuntuu rehelliseltä ja joka vaikuttaa olevan vapaa menneisyyden painolasteista.

Nyt on vihdoin aika alkaa tosissaan selvittää megapisaraa Huopalahdesta Ruskeasuon ja Töölön kautta keskustaan ja sieltä Kallion ja Alppilan kautta Pasilaan. Siitä olisi sentään paljon enemmän hyötyä. Ei sekään kustannusmielessä ole perusteltu, mutta muiden hyötyjen osalta voisi ollakin.

----------


## tlajunen

> No nytkö se vasta sitten näinä päivinä havaittiin ?


On ne haasteet tiedossa olleet. Yksi vaihtoehto on purkaa myöhästymisketjuuntumista päärautatieasemalle/-lta, mutta selvitys päätyi tyrmäämään idean, varmaankin tulevan lentoradan tilantarpeella perustellen.

Hieman ihmetytti lukiessa, että Tallinnan tunnelia ei mainittu lainkaan. Maanalainen "Tallinnan asema" olisi luonteva asema myös lentoradan junille, eikä ne näin ollen veisi tilaa nykyiseltä ratapihalta.

----------


## Melamies

> Hieman ihmetytti lukiessa, että Tallinnan tunnelia ei mainittu lainkaan. Maanalainen "Tallinnan asema" olisi luonteva asema myös lentoradan junille, eikä ne näin ollen veisi tilaa nykyiseltä ratapihalta.


Tarkoitatko, että päärautatieaseman ja lentokentän välille tehtäisiin tunneli, jossa kulkisivat normaaliraiteiset Tallinnan junat ja leveäraiteiset lentoradan junat?

----------


## tlajunen

> Tarkoitatko, että päärautatieaseman ja lentokentän välille tehtäisiin tunneli, jossa kulkisivat normaaliraiteiset Tallinnan junat ja leveäraiteiset lentoradan junat?


Juu, nelikiskoraiteilla.

----------


## j-lu

> Kustannuksiin ja sitä myöten kannattavuuteen en osaa ottaa kantaa, mutta selvityksessä kuvatut häiriöt ja riskit olivat kyllä varsin perusteltuja. Juuri missään ei ajeta puhtaita ympyrälinjoja esitettyjen ongelmien vuoksi.


Josta syystä olen maallikkona aina kuvitellut, että ympyrää ei edes yritettäisi ajaa. Silti ympyrälinja on valittu liikenneviraston selvityksen lähtökohdaksi. Merkillistä!

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Selvityksen mukaan suunniteltu ympyrälinjan ajoaikaa 70 minuuttia pidetään tiukkana. Mahdollinen ajantasaus Kehäradalla pidentäisi ajoajan 80 minuuttiin. Tämä heikentäisi itä/länsi-suuntaisia matkoja. Kun nykyinen I/P-junien ajoaika on 62 minuuttia Töölönlahdelta Kaisaniemeen, en ymmärrä kuinka Pisaran kautta saataisiin kulumaan edes tuo 70 minuuttia? Nykyiseen nähden aikaa kuluisi siis 8 min enemmän. Vaikka Pisaran kulkuaika olisi pidempi kuin edestakaisin Pasilasta päärautatieasemalle, jäisi silti tasausaikaa noin 5 min.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:10 ----------

Toinen omituinen seikka selvityksessä on, että Rautatientorin aseman käyttö väliaikaisena kääntöpaikkana nähdään vaikeana. Sehän edellyttäisi vain puolenvaihtopaikan sijoittamista laitureiden itäpäähän. Tällainen sovitettu raideristeys mahdollistaa ajon kummaltakin linjaraiteelta molemmille laituriraiteille. Kun se sijaitsee aivan laitureiden päässä, voidaan käyttää lyhyitä ja hitaita vaihteita. Jos joudutaan menemään kaarteiden puolelle, täytyy käyttää kalliimpia kaarrevaihteita. Se tuskin kuitenkaan on kynnyskysymys. Tunnelirakenne tietysti muuttuu; käytännössä asemahalli jatkuu vaihdealueen yli.
Väliaikaisratkaisussa Hakaniemestä tulevat junat kääntyvät Rautatientorilla laiturissa. Jos ja kun myöhemmin rakennetaan koko Pisararata, tällainen kääntöpaikka on erittäin hyödyllinen häiriötapauksissa.
Juha

----------


## petteri

Kyllä Kehäradan toista päätä pitäisi muokata, jotta liikennöinti Pisaralla toimii.

Lentokentän Kehäradan aseman louhinta neliraiteiseksi niin että siellä olisi vähän sivuraidetta maksaisi ehkä 200-300 milliä. Puhtaana ympyränä liikennöinti ei toimi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Minusta päinvastoin on varsin virkistävää, että kerrankin julkaistaan selvitys, joka tuntuu rehelliseltä ja joka vaikuttaa olevan vapaa menneisyyden painolasteista.
> 
> Nyt on vihdoin aika alkaa tosissaan selvittää megapisaraa Huopalahdesta Ruskeasuon ja Töölön kautta keskustaan ja sieltä Kallion ja Alppilan kautta Pasilaan. Siitä olisi sentään paljon enemmän hyötyä. Ei sekään kustannusmielessä ole perusteltu, mutta muiden hyötyjen osalta voisi ollakin.


Luin selvityksen läpi ja se näyttää siltä että se on tehty Pisara-radan torjumiseksi. eli on etsitty kaikki mikää puhuu hanketta vastaan. Liikenteen häiriöitä selvityksessä selvästi ylikorostetaan.

----------


## j-lu

Ensinnäkin kyse on liikenteellisestä selvityksestä. Pisara on kaupunkikehityshanke, joka mm. mahdollistaa keskustan laajenemisen Hakaniemeen ja Töölön suuntaan, sekä on edellytys kantakaupungin nykyisen bussirallin tappamiselle. Nämä eivät kuulu selvitykseen.

Liikennöinnin näkökulmasta selvityksessä on yksi aivan keskeinen ongelma, joka tekee kaikki simuloinnit ja päätelmät tyhjiksi ja ainakin aiheuttaa täällä lähinnä hörähtelyä. On oletettu kulunvalvonta nykyiseksi ja kun on oletettu kulunvalvonta nykyiseksi, on saatu aikaan häiriöherkkä purkkaviritys ja matka-aikojen pitenemistä.

Jkv pitää uusia joka tapauksessa. Miksi simuloida mitään nykyisellä jkvllä?

Enemmän tuosta selvityksestä olisi ollut iloa, jos olisi haarukoitu niitä edellytyksiä ja vaatimuksia, jotka Pisara aiheuttaa hankittavalle kulunvalvonnalle. Pitääkö olla jatkuva seuranta vai selvitäänkö opastimilla?

Voisivat virkamiehet laittaa konsultit tekemään jotain hyödyllistä, eikä vain kehittelemään tarinoita, miksi joku hanke on huono. Nyt tämä on tällainen "Tampereen raitioliikenteen laajenemisedellytykset, ohjausryhmä Väinö Paunu" -tyylinen teatteriesitys, jolle nauraa harakatkin.

Edit: mutta kuten todettua, kun on väyläläisten sometusta aikansa seurannut, niin ei yllätä vähääkään.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitten samaa meininkiä keskustatunnelista. 1000 sivua paperia, miksi sellainen tarvitaan. Jos Keskustatunneli nimi on huono, niin sitten nimeksi voi muuttaa "Maanalainen kokoojakatu" höystettynä sivutunneleilla satamiin.

Tai sitten 1000 sivua siitä, miksi sitä ei tarvita. Kummallekin kannalle saadaan mitä ihmeellisempiä perusteita,kun pannaan luovuus kukoistamaan.

----------


## kompura

> Kustannuksiin ja sitä myöten kannattavuuteen en osaa ottaa kantaa, mutta selvityksessä kuvatut häiriöt ja riskit olivat kyllä varsin perusteltuja. Juuri missään ei ajeta puhtaita ympyrälinjoja esitettyjen ongelmien vuoksi.


Ympyrälinjan epävakaus kai johtuu siitä, että vähän myöhässä oleva juna kerää keskimäärin isomman matkustajakuorman joka asemalla ja sen vuoksi viivästyy aina joka pysähdyksellä lisää. Kuljettajien erot voivat pahentaa ongelmaa: yksi jää odottamaan junaan juoksevia mattimyöhäisiä, toinen räppäisee ovet kiinni 3 sekuntia etuajassa ja kaasuttaa matkaan. 

Pisaralla ympyrälinja olisi purettavissa yhdistämällä kehäradan linjat ranta- ja pääradan linjoihin: A-juna Leppävaarasta muuttuisi Keskustassa I-junaksi, kiertäisi Kehäradan ja muuttuisi Keskustassa K-junaksi ja jatkaisi Keravalle. Paluumatkalla sama toiseen suuntaan. 

Pahasti myöhässä olevan junan voisi kääntää Leppävaaran ja Keravan sijasta jo Huopalahdessa tai Tikkurilassa?

----------


## junabongari

Yle kertoo tarkemmin Väylän selvityksen tuloksista: Vaikka kaikki vaadittavat varikko- ja muut toimenpiteet toteutettaisiin, niin Pisaran toteutuminen aiheuttaisi massiivisia ongelmia lähijunaliikenteen täsmällisyydelle ilman ajantasauksen merkittävää lisäämistä, mikä taas tekisi matka-ajoista älyttömän pitkiä. 

Lisäksi hankkeen kustannusarvio on paisunut kuin pullataikina. Pisaran ja vaadittavien toimenpiteiden hintalappu on 1,6-1,8 miljardia euroa.

Yle tekee vertailua jo Länsimetron kustannuksiin, joskin se on epäreilua kun sen jatkeen kustannukset ovat samassa luokassa Pisaran kanssa ja siinä on tehty säästöjä laiturien lyhennyksen kanssa.

----------


## APH

Onko pohdittu ns. kevytratkaisua tähän päärautatieaseman kapasiteettiongelmaan? Pisaran sijasta rakennettaisiin Pasila-Helsinki tunneli ja maan alle pääteasema. Syvällehän se varmaan pitäisi rakentaa metron vuoksi, mutta vaihdolliset juna-metro matkat helpottuisivat. Tai sitten tunneli loppuisi, ennen kuin metron tunneli tulisi etelässä vastaan. 
Syvälle menevä versio auttaisi tihentämään vuorovälejä siten, että olisi mahdollista rakentaa metrolle tyypillinen kääntöraide.

Lisäys: syvällähän se tunneli olisi muutenkin, kun risteää metron kanssa alkuperäisessäkin suunnitelmassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pisara on kaupunkikehityshanke, joka mm. mahdollistaa keskustan laajenemisen Hakaniemeen ja Töölön suuntaan, sekä on edellytys kantakaupungin nykyisen bussirallin tappamiselle.


Pisaran hintalappu oheishankkeineen on tosin niin iso, että ei ole vaikea keksiä samalla rahalla kaupunkikehitystä paljon paremmin tukevia infrahankkeita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Luin selvityksen läpi ja se näyttää siltä että se on tehty Pisara-radan torjumiseksi. eli on etsitty kaikki mikää puhuu hanketta vastaan. Liikenteen häiriöitä selvityksessä selvästi ylikorostetaan.


Meillä on tässä hyvässä muistissa hanke, jonka riskianalyysiin ei panostettu ihan sillä tavalla kuin olisi pitänyt. Minusta on positiivista, että nyt panostetaan. Pisaran kanssa ei työnnetä päätä pensaaseen.

Jotta et käsitä väärin: minä tykkään Pisara-hankkeesta. Nykyinen lähijunasysteemi, jossa pääteasemat sijaitsevat poskettoman kaukana kaikesta, Töölönlahdella ja Kaisaniemen puistossa, on surkeaa palvelua. Aika paljon voi maksaa siitä, että junat jakelevat väen paremmin keskustaan. Mutta aika paljon ei ole sama asia kuin "piikki auki".

Tässä kohtaa kannattaisi selvittää se laajempi Pisara kaikessa rauhassa, saada sille hintalappu ja pohtia sitten, onko perusteltua tehdä jompikumpi.




> Pisaran hintalappu oheishankkeineen on tosin niin iso, että ei ole vaikea keksiä samalla rahalla kaupunkikehitystä paljon paremmin tukevia infrahankkeita.


Tämä kiteyttää tuon hankkeen aika hyvin. Itse idea on jees, mutta hinta alkaa olla aika vaikeasti perusteltavissa.

----------


## hylje

> Onko pohdittu ns. kevytratkaisua tähän päärautatieaseman kapasiteettiongelmaan? Pisaran sijasta rakennettaisiin Pasila-Helsinki tunneli ja maan alle pääteasema. Syvällehän se varmaan pitäisi rakentaa metron vuoksi, mutta vaihdolliset juna-metro matkat helpottuisivat. Tai sitten tunneli loppuisi, ennen kuin metron tunneli tulisi etelässä vastaan. 
> Syvälle menevä versio auttaisi tihentämään vuorovälejä siten, että olisi mahdollista rakentaa metrolle tyypillinen kääntöraide.
> 
> Lisäys: syvällähän se tunneli olisi muutenkin, kun risteää metron kanssa alkuperäisessäkin suunnitelmassa.


Jotta radalla olisi positiivista vaikutusta junaliikenteeseen, sen pitää ohittaa Pasila. Ja kun ollaan kerta tunnelia kaivamassa, ei ole mitään syytä viedä sitä edes Pasilaan tai päärautatieasemalle. Sen voi kaivaa minne vain laajentamaan rautatieasemien vaikutusaluetta. Pasilaa ja päärautatieasemaahan ei tarvitse purkaa, vaan uusi rata tulee niiden lisäksi.

Esim. Huopalahti-Meilahti-Kamppi-Eira.

----------


## vristo

> Pisaran hintalappu oheishankkeineen on tosin niin iso, että ei ole vaikea keksiä samalla rahalla kaupunkikehitystä paljon paremmin tukevia infrahankkeita.


Jos unohdetaan superkallis ja hyödytön Pisara, niin mitkä hankkeet olisivat sinun mielestäsi seuraavina listalla?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Landepaukut ja Helsingin kantakaupungissa asuvat vastustavat Pisaraa koska heille ei ole merkittävää hyötyä siitä mutta joutuvat maksamaan, ja espoolaisille ja vantaalaisille ja pohjois-helsinkiläisille ei ole osattu markkinoida sitä oikealla tavalla. Tai sitten aktiivisimmat työmatkalaiset kokevat että koska he kuitenkin käyttävät junaa vain lähiöiden välisiin matkoihin tai vaihtavat junaa Pasilassa niin ei se koske heitä. Joissakin medioissa jotkut keskustelijat jopa  kuvittelevat että jos Pisara tulee niin ei voi enää vaihtaa junaa Pasilassa vaan pakotetaan kiertämään koko lenkki. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Tämä on mennyt peliksi, jossa asiat koplataan toisiinsa. Tämä ei Helsingissä ja pääkaupunkiseudulla kaupunkisuunnittelussa uutta ole. Jos et tue meidän hanketta, me emme tue Sinun hanketta. 

Eikös sen keskusta-aseman alun perin pitänyt tulla jonnekin Erottajan tai Esplanadien tienoille. Nyt näytetään puhuvan Kaivokadun asemasta. Sittenhän se alkaa näyttämään kalliilta, jos matkustajat loppujen lopuksi viedään kahteen uuteen paikkaan lähijunilla: Töölöön ja Hakaniemeen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos unohdetaan superkallis ja hyödytön Pisara, niin mitkä hankkeet olisivat sinun mielestäsi seuraavina listalla?


Riippuu ihan mitä halutaan. Jos vaan tehdään hankkeita siinä järjestyksessä kuin niitä on jonossa, niin sieltä löytyy Espoon kaupunkirata, Vihdintien pikaratikka ja Malmin pikaratikka.

Jos taas halutaan lisää raskasraiteiden verkkoa kantakaupunkiin ja lisää kapasiteettia päärautatieasemalle, niin tehdään Töölön - Pasilan metro (Kumpulaan asti, jos halutaan katkaista myös sieltä suunnalta tulevia bussilinjoja ennen keskustaa) ja maanalaisia lisäraiteita junille keskustaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Eikös nyt vihdoinkin vaalitulokseenkin vedoten voitaisi laittaa tärkeimmät radat koko maassa sellaiseen kuntoon, että niillä voisi liikennöidä 160 - 200/h. Hanke joka hyödyttäisi koko Suomea.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös nyt vihdoinkin vaalitulokseenkin vedoten voitaisi laittaa tärkeimmät radat koko maassa sellaiseen kuntoon, että niillä voisi liikennöidä 160 - 200/h. Hanke joka hyödyttäisi koko Suomea.


Mihin vaalitulokseen? Ainakin niissä vaaleissa, joita minä seurasin, suurin häviäjä oli keskusta, jota tuo olisi saattanut kiinnostaa. Niin ja suurin voittaja, perussuomalaiset, kulkee omalla autolla.

----------


## canis lupus

Turhan kallis hanke kun keskusta-alue voidaan jo aivan hyvin halvemmalla hoitaa jatkossakin busseilla ja raitiovaunuilla.  Linja-autoilla liikennöidyt reitit ovat myös helpoiten muutettavissa aina kun niin tarpeelliseksi nähdään. Uutta rataa uusiin kohteisiin ei noin vain rakenneta muutamassa viikossa

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Riippuu ihan mitä halutaan. Jos vaan tehdään hankkeita siinä järjestyksessä kuin niitä on jonossa, niin sieltä löytyy Espoon kaupunkirata, Vihdintien pikaratikka ja Malmin pikaratikka.
> 
> Jos taas halutaan lisää raskasraiteiden verkkoa kantakaupunkiin ja lisää kapasiteettia päärautatieasemalle, niin tehdään Töölön - Pasilan metro (Kumpulaan asti, jos halutaan katkaista myös sieltä suunnalta tulevia bussilinjoja ennen keskustaa) ja maanalaisia lisäraiteita junille keskustaan.


Espoon kaupunkirata pitäisi joka tapauksessa rakentaa jos Pisara rakennetaan koska muuten junien täyttöaste jää läntisellä haaralla vajaaksi jos E-junia ei saada mukaan. Espoon kaupunkirata + Lohjan ja turun uusi rata ilman Pisara  lisää ruuhkia päärautatieasemalla. 

Vihdintien pikaratikan pitäisi nimenomaan kulkea Vihdintietä pitkin ainakin Rajatorppaan eikä Pohjois-Haagaan kuten on esitetty. Vihdintien bussilinjastoa aiotaan karsia rankalla kädellä ja ilman mahdollisuutta vaihtaa ratikkaan Rajatorpan solmupisteessä pitenee tai hankaloituu monen nyt suoria busseja käyttävien matkat älyttömästi.

Pasilan-Töölön metro on OK mutta miksi sen pitäisi mennä Kumpulaan kun sinne tulee jo nyt Vallilanlaakson pikaraitiotie? Eikö metroa voisi ennemmin johtaa Viikkiin ja Malmiin koska Lahden moottoritietä ei tulls "bulevardisoimaan"?

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Mihin vaalitulokseen? Ainakin niissä vaaleissa, joita minä seurasin, suurin häviäjä oli keskusta, jota tuo olisi saattanut kiinnostaa. Niin ja suurin voittaja, perussuomalaiset, kulkee omalla autolla.


Vasemmistopuolueet ja Vihreät voittivat ja asian pitää kiinnostaa näitä puolueita, jos haluavat toimia vaaliohjelmansa ja -lupaustensa puolesta. 
Onkos rataverkon kuntoonlaittaminen sellainen asia, joka ei nyt jostain syystä tässäkään tilanteessa ole tärkeä ?

----------


## j-lu

> Pisaran hintalappu oheishankkeineen on tosin niin iso, että ei ole vaikea keksiä samalla rahalla kaupunkikehitystä paljon paremmin tukevia infrahankkeita.


No on ja ei ole. Ei ole toista realistista hanketta, jolla pystyttäisiin yhtä hyvin parantamaan kantakaupungin saavutettavuutta 30ltä pksn aseman seudulta tai vastaavan laajuiselta alueelta. Teoreettisetkin vaihtoehdot ovat useimmat pisaran tyylisiä hankkeita ja kaikki erittäin kalliita.

Töölön (legendaarinen pikaraitiotiekevyt)metro, jossa Pasilan jälkeiset haarat olisivat raitiovaunuliikennettä pinnalla, ehkä sitten se potentiaalisesti yhtä vaikuttava ja selkeästi eri konseptin vaihtoehto, mutta kuten Jokerista on nähty, ei ole raitiotiekään halpaa ja se metro-osuus olisi jokatapauksessa niin kallis kun kaupunkiin rakennettava metro on.

Jos halutaan rakentaa muuta kuin lähiömetroa ja lähiöitä, niin se on väistämättä kallista.

----------


## hylje

Metro ja lähijunat ovat kiinteä osa lähiörakentamisen kustannuksia, kuten ovat massiiviset autotieyhteydetkin. Lähiöiden hajaantuneessa maankäytössä liikennettä on paljon ja se vaatii runsaasti infraa. Myös keskustassa, johon suuntautuu suuri määrä työmatkaliikennettä lähiöistä. Metro ja Pisarankin tyylinen tunnelilähijuna ovat todella kehnoja liikennevälineitä keskustan sisäiseen liikenteeseen, palvellen hyvin vain pientä osaa matkatarpeista jotka sattuvat olemaan juuri sopivasti kahden samalla linjalla olevan aseman välillä.

Jos rakennetaan keskustan tehokkuuksilla lisää keskustaa, se ei edellytä raskasta liikenneinfraa. Liikennettä on lyhyempien etäisyyksien ansiosta ylipäätänsä vähemmän per nuppi ja suurempi osa siitä on infrastruktuuriltaan kevyttä jalankulkua ja pyöräilyä. Pintajoukkoliikennekin riittää pidemmälle, onhan suuressa osassa keskustaa kadulla kulkeva raitiovaunu kaikista isoin ja raskain kulkuväline.

Käsitys siitä, että tehokas keskustarakentaminen olisi kallista on yksinkertaisesti väärä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Teoreettisetkin vaihtoehdot ovat useimmat pisaran tyylisiä hankkeita ja kaikki erittäin kalliita.


Pisaraa halvemmalla saisi kyllä tehtyä paremmin vaikuttavia hankkeita, vaikka tehtäisiinkin raskasraiteita. Pisara itsessään maksaa n. 350 miljoonaa / asema, kun koko länsimetro Kivenlahteen asti maksaa n. 150 miljoonaa / asema. Syyn hintaeroon näkee helposti, kun katsoo Pisaran Hakaniemen aseman suunnitelmaa: viereinen metroasema näyttää aivan kääpiöltä verrattuna juna-asemaan. Lisäksi Pisaran kanssa tulee vielä nuo liittyvien hankkeiden kustannukset.

Koska Pisara ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, niin on tosi helppoa tehdä paremmin yhteyksiä parantavia hankkeita tekemällä kokonaan uusia yhteyksiä, jotka eivät heikennä nykyistä palvelua.

----------


## markus1979

> Koska Pisara ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, niin on tosi helppoa tehdä paremmin yhteyksiä parantavia hankkeita tekemällä kokonaan uusia yhteyksiä, jotka eivät heikennä nykyistä palvelua.


Eikö yhtenä perusteluna ollut juuri se, että Pasilan ja ytimen välillä on ruuhkaa ja uusia kaukoliikennevuoroja ei juuri saada enää lisättyä? Nythän on ollut vaikka mitä ajatuksia, laajentaa/tihentää kaupunkiratoja Espoon suuntaan, suoraa rataa lentokentälle, tunnin junaa sinne tahi tänne - eikö nämä kaikki juuri lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja vastaavasti lisää kapasiteetin tarvetta Pasilan ja päärautatieaseman välille? Muistan jostain (?) lukeneeni, että nykyisellän lisää vuoroja juuri tuonne välille ei mahdu ja näin tulevaisuuden mielekkääätkin laajennus/kehitysprojektit eivät tule onnistumaan. Jos näin - Pisara on hyvinkin tarpeellinen hanke.

Mutta vaikka tuota kapasiteettiongelmaa ei olisi, näen tuon erittäin hyödyllisenä lisäyksenä. Eiväthän kaikki lähijunamatkat suinkaan pääty päärautatieasemalle (aivan sama ongelma kuin länsimetrokritiikissä - ihmiset vollottivat että suorat bussit kamppiin olivat näppärämmät - mutta unohtivat sen, että monella matka jatkui esimerkiksi Hakaniemeen ja silloin vastaavasti yksi vaihtelu jäi pois odotuksineen). Sama tässä - monelle Espoon suunnasta lähijunalla tulevalle juuri tuo Töölö tai Hakaniemi olisivat lähempänä lopullista kohdetta ja siinä tämä Pisara helposti jättäisi yhden ylimääräisen vaihdon pois. Tämä parantaa monessa tapauksessa joukkoliikenteen käytettävyyttä ja voi helpostikin olla ratkaiseva valittaessa oman auton ja joukkoliikenteen välillä.

----------


## junabongari

> Eikö yhtenä perusteluna ollut juuri se, että Pasilan ja ytimen välillä on ruuhkaa ja uusia kaukoliikennevuoroja ei juuri saada enää lisättyä? Nythän on ollut vaikka mitä ajatuksia, laajentaa/tihentää kaupunkiratoja Espoon suuntaan, suoraa rataa lentokentälle, tunnin junaa sinne tahi tänne - eikö nämä kaikki juuri lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja vastaavasti lisää kapasiteetin tarvetta Pasilan ja päärautatieaseman välille? Muistan jostain (?) lukeneeni, että nykyisellän lisää vuoroja juuri tuonne välille ei mahdu ja näin tulevaisuuden mielekkääätkin laajennus/kehitysprojektit eivät tule onnistumaan. Jos näin - Pisara on hyvinkin tarpeellinen hanke.


Pisara lähtee Pasilan eteläpuolelta, joten se ei lisää yhtään ratakapasiteettia, jonka pullonkaulana on Pasilan asema. 




> Mutta vaikka tuota kapasiteettiongelmaa ei olisi, näen tuon erittäin hyödyllisenä lisäyksenä. Eiväthän kaikki lähijunamatkat suinkaan pääty päärautatieasemalle (aivan sama ongelma kuin länsimetrokritiikissä - ihmiset vollottivat että suorat bussit kamppiin olivat näppärämmät - mutta unohtivat sen, että monella matka jatkui esimerkiksi Hakaniemeen ja silloin vastaavasti yksi vaihtelu jäi pois odotuksineen).


Pisara ei paranna saavutettavuutta, mikäli pintaliikennettä heikennetään. Junaratojen varsilta ajetaan suoria busseja, jotka palvelevat näitä alueita. 

Esimerkiksi Pisaran Töölön asema palvelee Töölöntoria/Oopperaa ja niiden lähialueita, muttei Töölön tullia ja Meilahtea, jonne on asemalta yli kilometrin matka.

----------


## markus1979

> Pisara lähtee Pasilan eteläpuolelta, joten se ei lisää yhtään ratakapasiteettia, jonka pullonkaulana on Pasilan asema.


Tuntematta tarkemmin tuon ruuhkaongelman yksityiskohtia pitäisin kuitenkin mielessä Väyläviraston toteamuksen:

"Pisaran ansiosta  kaukojunavuorojen yleinen lisääminen on mahdollista, koska Helsingin ja Pasilan väliselle rataosuudelle ja Helsingin ratapihalle vapautuu lisää tilaa. "

Lähde: https://vayla.fi/pisara#.XNmL4TaTI3E

----------


## hylje

No kyllähän se Pasilan eteläpuolista kapasiteettia vapauttaa, mutta kun sillä kapasiteetilla ei pääse mihinkään kulkematta Pasilan kautta. Pasilan laiturikapasiteetti on edelleen mitoittava tekijä.

----------


## hmikko

> Jos rakennetaan keskustan tehokkuuksilla lisää keskustaa, se ei edellytä raskasta liikenneinfraa.


Tämä juuri on Pisaran kannattavuuslaskelmassa ongelmana. Pisaran asemien ympäristöt ovat jo nykyisellään haluttuja paikkoja, ja niissä asunnot ja toimitilat menevät kaupaksi, oli Pisaraa tai ei. Hakaniemenrantaanhan ollaan paraikaa kaavoittamassa merkittävästi täydennysrakentamista, eikä sen ehdoksi laitettu mitään uusia raiteita. Laajasalon ratikka sinne on tietty tulossa. Vastaavasti Töölössä voitaisiin teoriassa tiivistää ja täydentää, eikä se olisi liikenneyhteyksistä kiinni (eri asia sitten, halutaanko, muuta kuin satunnaisten vanhojen rakennusten korvaamista vähän suuremmilla, ja joku Helsinki Garden -möhkäle).

Kuten ketjussa on todettu, lähiliikenteen junat palvelevat pidemmillä etäisyyksillä. Jos joku Pisaran kaltainen viritys toimisi hyvin, se kai lisäisi maan arvoa enemmän radanvarren leinelöissä kuin Töölössä, mutta tämä ei ilmeisesti näy laskelmissa. Varsinkaan, jos lasketaan, että esitettyjen tasausten takia junat hidastuvat nykyiseen Kehärataan verrattuna.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuten ketjussa on todettu, lähiliikenteen junat palvelevat pidemmillä etäisyyksillä. Jos joku Pisaran kaltainen viritys toimisi hyvin, se kai lisäisi maan arvoa enemmän radanvarren leinelöissä kuin Töölössä, mutta tämä ei ilmeisesti näy laskelmissa. Varsinkaan, jos lasketaan, että esitettyjen tasausten takia junat hidastuvat nykyiseen Kehärataan verrattuna.


Mulla on kyllä sellainen käsitys että nimenomaan radanvarren lähiöiden kiinteistöjen arvo nousisi aina Keravalle ja Kirkkonummelle asti mutta siitä ei ole kerrottu tarpeeksi selvästi. Ja siitä eivät kantakaupungin asukkaat pidä koska heille sopisi mieluiten ratikkakaupunki josta lähiöiden asukkaat pysyisivät poissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Ja siitä eivät kantakaupungin asukkaat pidä koska heille sopisi mieluiten ratikkakaupunki josta lähiöiden asukkaat pysyisivät poissa.


Enpä usko, että kantakaupungin asukkaat tuolla paljon päätään vaivaavat, ja joka tapauksessa, päätös asiasta ei ole kantakaupunkilaisten huutoäänestys. Sitä paitsi ratikka kulkee suhteellisen pian aika kauas lähiöihin.

Kannattavuuslaskelmissa itsessään ei käsittääkseni ole kaavoitushyödyt mukana usein ollenkaan, minkä on monikin asiantuntija ja päättäjä todennut varsin takaperoiseksi. Kaupunkirakenteen takiahan raskasraiteita käytännössä rakennetaan. Käsittääkseni sekä Kehärata että Länsimetro näyttivät H/K -lukujen puolesta tappiollisilta. Varmaan niitä voi perustellusti pitääkin huonoina vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna, mutta silti, laskelmasta puuttuu se olennainen, eli rakentaminen ja hyödyt kaupunkirakenteelle. Niiden arviointi etukäteen on tietysti vaikeampaa kuin matkustusaikojen laskeminen ja liikennesimulaatioiden tekeminen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö yhtenä perusteluna ollut juuri se, että Pasilan ja ytimen välillä on ruuhkaa ja uusia kaukoliikennevuoroja ei juuri saada enää lisättyä?


Kuten tässä ketjussa jo todettiinkin, niin Pasilaan jää vielä pullonkaula. Se on tietysti ratkaistavissa jollakin toisella hankkeella. On kuitenkin aika lyhytnäköistä tehdä vain osan kapasiteettiongelmasta ratkaiseva hanke suunnittelematta millä loput ratkaistaan. Minusta pitäisi hahmotella esim., mitä tarkoittaisi jos lentorata ei käyttäisi Helsingin päässä ollenkaan nykyistä ratainfraa, vaan sille tehtäisiin oma (maanalainen) linjauksensa keskustaan asti (joka mahdollisesti voisi jatkua Tallinnan tunnelina, jos sellainen joskus tehdään). Tosin lentoradan tunneliasemat olisi varmasti huippukalliita, kun ne pitäisi mitoittaa kaukojunille.




> Mutta vaikka tuota kapasiteettiongelmaa ei olisi, näen tuon erittäin hyödyllisenä lisäyksenä. Eiväthän kaikki lähijunamatkat suinkaan pääty päärautatieasemalle


Pisaran kiistaton hyöty olisi lähijunien jakelun parantaminen kantakaupungissa Hakaniemen ja Töölön asemilla sekä nykyistä parempi vaihtomahdollisuus metron ja lähijunien välillä.

Hintalappu sille on vaan todella kova. Kun Pisara heikentää lähijunaliikennettä Kehäradalla, jossa kierrosaika kasvaa melkein kolmanneksella, ei haitat katakaan hyötyjä.

Tuo Kehäradan 80 min kierrosaika on todella myrkkyä Pisaran järkevyydelle. Selvityksessä sen tarvetta ja vaihtoehtoja on kuvattu aika heppoisesti. Häiriönhallintaan tarvitaan kyllä toimenpiteitä ja jos Kehäradan varrella ei ole varikkoa, josta voi tarvittaessa syöttää nopeasti uusia junia liikenteeseen, niin keinoja siihen ei oikein ole kuin ylilöysällä kierrosajalla. Mutta ehkä uusi varikko olisi hyöty/kustannus -suhteeltaan parempi kuin 80 min kierrosaika. Sekin tosin maksaisi maltaita.

----------


## 339-DF

Kehäradan tunneliasemat on muistaakseni mitoitettu kolmelle Sm5:lle eli 3 x 75 m. Mahtaakohan kaukoliikenteessä oikeasti olla tarvetta yli 225 m pitkille kaksikerrosvaunuista koostuville junille, varsinkaan jos havitellaan tiheää tunnin vuoroväliä?

Yksittäiset yöjunat voinee ajaa vanhaa päärataa pitkin aivan hyvin. 

Melkein tekisi siis mieli väittää, että tuo 225 m riittäisi lentoradalle aivan hyvin. Halpaa lystiä ei toki sekään ole. 

Sinänsä pitäisin tarpeellisena ja hyvin perusteltuna sitä, että tuo lentorata, maanalaisine asemineen lentoasemalla, Pasilassa ja keskustassa (ja Tallinnassa) toteutettaisiin.

----------


## markus1979

> Kuten tässä ketjussa jo todettiinkin, niin Pasilaan jää vielä pullonkaula. Se on tietysti ratkaistavissa jollakin toisella hankkeella.


Eikö Pisararata kannata painaa maan alle jo Pasilan pohjoispuolella, jolloin maanpäälle vapautuu merkittävästi kapasiteettia - jäähän valtava osa lähiliikennettä sieltä sitten pois. Laiturien välillä on kuitenkin mentävä portaita ylös ja alas, tuo ratkaisu ei tekisi vaihtamista yhtään sen vaikeammaksi. Tukholma Citybanenhan on vähän vastaava kapasiteetinlisäysprojekti ja arvioitiin siellä kannattavaksi vaikka taisi maksaa vajaat pari miljardia euroa?




> Minusta pitäisi hahmotella esim., mitä tarkoittaisi jos lentorata ei käyttäisi Helsingin päässä ollenkaan nykyistä ratainfraa, vaan sille tehtäisiin oma (maanalainen) linjauksensa keskustaan asti (joka mahdollisesti voisi jatkua Tallinnan tunnelina, jos sellainen joskus tehdään). Tosin lentoradan tunneliasemat olisi varmasti huippukalliita, kun ne pitäisi mitoittaa kaukojunille.


Ymmärtääkseni Angry Bird -mies on nimenomaan ajatellut rakentavansa tunnelinsa Tallinnasta päärautatieaseman alle, josta se jatkuisi kaksoisraideleveydellä lentokentälle (josta leveämpi jatkuisi Tampereelle - ilmeisesti juuri tämä tunnin juna -konsepti). Ja noinhan se pitää tietysti tehdä. Mutta en itse usko, että tuo ratkaisee vielä lopullisesti kapasiteettiongelmaa Pasilan ja päärautatieaseman välillä - jäähän siitä pois vain käytännössä Tampereen nopeat vuorot nykytilanteeseen nähden, vai kuinka? Toivomushan tässä kai kaikilla on se, että junamatkustaminen lisääntyy merkittävästi ja sen mahdollistamiseen tarvitaan näitä kaikkia hankkeita ja niiden hyvää yhteensovittamista.




> Tuo Kehäradan 80 min kierrosaika on todella myrkkyä Pisaran järkevyydelle. Selvityksessä sen tarvetta ja vaihtoehtoja on kuvattu aika heppoisesti. Häiriönhallintaan tarvitaan kyllä toimenpiteitä ja jos Kehäradan varrella ei ole varikkoa, josta voi tarvittaessa syöttää nopeasti uusia junia liikenteeseen, niin keinoja siihen ei oikein ole kuin ylilöysällä kierrosajalla. Mutta ehkä uusi varikko olisi hyöty/kustannus -suhteeltaan parempi kuin 80 min kierrosaika.


Erilaisia rinkularatojahan on maailmalla reilusti, erityisesti metrojärjestelmissä.  Miten nämä on yleensä ratkaistu? Jatkaako sama vaunu himmaamatta uudelle kierrokselle heti saavuttuaan "pääteasemalle" vai valahtaako hetkeksi joka kierroksella varikolle huilaamaan? Amatöörinä voisi ainakin ajatella, että näitä voisi yhdistellä siten, että ainakin hiljaisempaan aikaan vaunut jatkaisivat suoraan, mutta ainakin häiriötilanteissa syötettäisiin uutta junaa kiertoon varikolta aikataulun mukaisesti ja annettaisiin epäsäännöllisesti liikkuvien junien sitten palata omana aikanaan varikolle.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei niitä oikein ole. Lontoon Circle Line on avattu tavalliseksi linjaksi. Singaporen Circle Line ei myöskään ole ympyrä. Helsingin ratikkarenkaat avattiin juuri häiriöherkkyyden vuoksi, tosin nykyinen systeemi on vielä häiriöherkempi. 

Madrid on poikkeus. Siellä on kaksi täyttä ympyrää, joista toinen on vieläpä melko tuore, 2003 avattu. Moskovassa on vanhaa perua ympyrämetro, Berliinissä S-Bahn. En silti muutaman yksittäisen esimerkin perusteella lähtisi suosittelemaan rengaslinjoja.

----------


## markus1979

Wikipedia tuntee useita rinkuloita: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circle_Line

Moskovassa vanhan pikkurinkilän lisäksi on isompi junalla ajettava "pieni rinkula" ja työn alla on kolmas, "iso rinkula" metroon:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koltsevaya_line
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little...Moscow_Railway
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolshaya_Koltsevaya_line

Tässä kaikki samassa: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._sb_future.svg

Kuriositeettina, Moskovan ympäriltä löytyy neljäs, "iso rinkula", vajaa 600km:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greate...Moscow_Railway

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo lista näkyy olevan vähän tuollaista wikipedia-laatua. Siellä on mukana mm. meidän kehäratamme, jota ei liikennöidä rengaslinjana (siitähän juuri keskustelemme), samoin mukana on noita jo yllä mainitsemiani muita epärenkaita. Kuinka monta todellista rengaslinjaa siellä on, minkä aikakauden suunnittelua ne edustavat ja miten ne käytännössä toimivat jää arvailujen varaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Mutta kyllähän tällä foorumilla löytyy jäseniä, jotka tietävät onko Moskovan ja Berliinin metroissa oleellisia ongelmia, jotka liittyvät juuri renkaan muotoiseen linjaa.  Matkustajamäärätkin ovat hieman toista luokkaa.

Jokainen meistä foorumin lukijoista on nähnyt Helsingissä raitiovaunuja 10 peräkkäin eikä välttämättä niin hirveän harvoinkaan. Täten saataisiin häiriöitä korostamalla mikä tahansa raitiolinja huonosti toimivaksi, kun yksittäisä häiriöitä aletan ylikorostaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Ymmärtääkseni Angry Bird -mies on nimenomaan ajatellut rakentavansa tunnelinsa Tallinnasta päärautatieaseman alle, josta se jatkuisi kaksoisraideleveydellä lentokentälle (josta leveämpi jatkuisi Tampereelle - ilmeisesti juuri tämä tunnin juna -konsepti). Ja noinhan se pitää tietysti tehdä. Mutta en itse usko, että tuo ratkaisee vielä lopullisesti kapasiteettiongelmaa Pasilan ja päärautatieaseman välillä - jäähän siitä pois vain käytännössä Tampereen nopeat vuorot nykytilanteeseen nähden, vai kuinka? Toivomushan tässä kai kaikilla on se, että junamatkustaminen lisääntyy merkittävästi ja sen mahdollistamiseen tarvitaan näitä kaikkia hankkeita ja niiden hyvää yhteensovittamista.


Lentoradalla kulkisi kaikki nopea junaliikenne (makuuvaunuyöjunat eivät ole nopeaa junaliikennettä) Helsinki C:n ja lentoaseman välillä ja lentoasemalta edelleen paitsi Tampereen, niin myös Lahden ja tulevan itäradan suuntaan, ehkä joskus Turkuunkin. (jolloin Espoo-Lohja jäisi vain paikallisjunille) Ei siis kuitenkaan rakenneta kahta lentorataa Helsinki C:n ja lentoaseman välille, joten Kuukankon väläyttämä mahdollisuus koko lentoradan rakentamisesta tunneliin olisi käänteentekevä ajatus. Nopeiden junien matkustajamäärä olisi varmasti Pasilassa siirrettävissä hisseillä lentoradan tunnelin tasolle. Paikallisjunat voisivat jäädä pintaliikenteeseen ja koko pisara voitaisiin unohtaa. Jäljelle jäisivät Linnunlaulun vaihderykelmän talviongelmat ja sitten pisaran yksi perustelu, tarvitaan asemakapasiteettia lukuisten uusien kaukoliikenteessä toimivien junayhtiöiden junille. Uudet yhtiöt  (siis eivät välttämättä täysin uudet, mutta Suomen rataverkolla uudet) haluavat tietenkin käyttää lentorataa, joten pisarasta ei ole apua silloin. Ehkäpä vähentynyt pintaliikenne myös helpottaisi toimintaa Linnulaulussa vaikeissakin olosuhteissa. Vaihto metroon ei pisaran hylkäyksen myötä helpottuisi, mutta pisarankin toteutuessa se koskisi vain osaa junamatkustajista.

Siispä lentorata kokonaan tunneliin Helsinki C:n ja lentoaseman välille ja pisara romukoppaan, ainakin nykysuunnitelman mukaisena.

----------


## markus1979

Ja riittääkö nopeiden junien upottamien uuteen tunneliin vapauttamaan tarpeeksi kapasiteettia Pasilan ja keskustan välille? Mielestäni Pisaralle olisi silti käyttöä kun nuo lisäpysäkit kuitenkin antavat lisäarvoa lähijunien käyttäjille (paremmat vaihtoyhteydet ja laajempi alue minne pääsee vaihtamatta kävellen suoraan asemalilta).

----------


## Melamies

> Ja riittääkö nopeiden junien upottamien uuteen tunneliin vapauttamaan tarpeeksi kapasiteettia Pasilan ja keskustan välille? Mielestäni Pisaralle olisi silti käyttöä kun nuo lisäpysäkit kuitenkin antavat lisäarvoa lähijunien käyttäjille (paremmat vaihtoyhteydet ja laajempi alue minne pääsee vaihtamatta kävellen suoraan asemalilta).


Nopeat junat syövät yllättävän paljon ratakapasitettia, koska niitä pitää siirrellä myös Helsinki C:n ja Ilmalan varikon välillä suhteellisesti ottaen enemmän kuin paikaillisjunia. (vaikka ohjausvaunut ovatkin osittain parantaneet tilannettta. Lentoradalta pitäisi tosin olla jokin liittymä tunnelista Ilmalan varikolle, jotta operointi nopeilla kaukojunilla olisi ylipäätään mahdollista, koskapa niitä on joka tapauksessa ainakin pikahuollettava (siivous, jäänsulatus, lihapullavarastojen täydennys, wc:n tyhjennykset ym) Helsingissä.

Pisaran pari lisäasemaa tuovat toki jotakin hyötyä, mutta kallista on. Metropolihöyry voi tosin joskus vaatia silti myös jonkinlaisen pisaran, mutta lentorata kokonaan tunneliin kannattaa silti rakentaa ennen sitä.

----------


## Etika

> Pisara ei paranna saavutettavuutta, mikäli pintaliikennettä heikennetään. Junaratojen varsilta ajetaan suoria busseja, jotka palvelevat näitä alueita. 
> 
> Esimerkiksi Pisaran Töölön asema palvelee Töölöntoria/Oopperaa ja niiden lähialueita, muttei Töölön tullia ja Meilahtea, jonne on asemalta yli kilometrin matka.


Juuri noiden suorien bussien karsimista on tehty ja hahmotelmissa ollaan tekemässä vielä enemmän. Kun HSL suunnittelee entistä enemmän runkolinjastoon perustuvia vaihdollisia yhteyksiä ja kaupunki suunnielmia, kuten Käpylän terminaali ja siihen liittyvä bussilinjojen katkaisu, juuri nämä suorat bussilinjat ovat vähenemässä mikäli suunnitelmat toteutuvat.

Tämä kehityksen takia kantakaupungin lähijunajakelulle pitäisi tehdä jotain - olipa se Pisara tai joku muu ratkaisu. Nykyisellään vahvemmin lähijunavaihtoihin perustuva järjestely heikentäisi merkittävästi yhteyksiä lähiöistä kantakaupunkiin, sillä vaihtomahdollisuudet lähijunista muuhun liikenteeseen ovat hyvin heikot kantakaupungissa.

----------


## Melamies

> Juuri noiden suorien bussien karsimista on tehty ja hahmotelmissa ollaan tekemässä vielä enemmän. Kun HSL suunnittelee entistä enemmän runkolinjastoon perustuvia vaihdollisia yhteyksiä ja kaupunki suunnielmia, kuten Käpylän terminaali ja siihen liittyvä bussilinjojen katkaisu, juuri nämä suorat bussilinjat ovat vähenemässä mikäli suunnitelmat toteutuvat.
> 
> Tämä kehityksen takia kantakaupungin lähijunajakelulle pitäisi tehdä jotain - olipa se Pisara tai joku muu ratkaisu. Nykyisellään vahvemmin lähijunavaihtoihin perustuva järjestely heikentäisi merkittävästi yhteyksiä lähiöistä kantakaupunkiin, sillä vaihtomahdollisuudet lähijunista muuhun liikenteeseen ovat hyvin heikot kantakaupungissa.


Seisake Helsinginkadun kohdalle. Sitä voisivat käyttää tosin vain osa lähijunista.

Ratikoiden runkolinjat Käpylästä ja muualta keskustaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja riittääkö nopeiden junien upottamien uuteen tunneliin vapauttamaan tarpeeksi kapasiteettia Pasilan ja keskustan välille? Mielestäni Pisaralle olisi silti käyttöä kun nuo lisäpysäkit kuitenkin antavat lisäarvoa lähijunien käyttäjille (paremmat vaihtoyhteydet ja laajempi alue minne pääsee vaihtamatta kävellen suoraan asemalilta).


Pitäisi tehdä jonkinlainen priorisointi mikä tunneli kannattaa tahdä ja sitten miettiä voiko sitä käyttää moneen asiaan. Helsinkiin mahtuu korkeintaan yksi pohjois-eteläsuuntainen ratatunneli ja mikä se on määrää aika pitkälti muiden kohtalon. 

Eli onko se:
1) Pisara ehdotetussa muodossa
2) Pisara jossain muussa muodossa
3) Keskustan-Töölön-Pasilan metro
4) Lentoradan + mahdollisesti Tallinnan tunneli

Eli jos Pisaraa alettaisiin rakentaa, kannattaisiko varautua siihen että joskus ajettaisiin kaukojunia siinä? Tai jos lentoradan tunneli rakennetaan, voisiko siinä olla asema Töölössä tai Hakaniemessä? Entä jos Pisara toteutettaisiin "metrona" eli ahtaammalla tunnelilla ja lyhyempinä asemina, ja nykyinen kehärata tai ainakin sen läntinen haara (Martinlaakson rata) muutettaisiin "metroksi" ja järjestelmän vaihto olisi lentoasemalla?

t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

> Pitäisi tehdä jonkinlainen priorisointi mikä tunneli kannattaa tahdä ja sitten miettiä voiko sitä käyttää moneen asiaan. Helsinkiin mahtuu korkeintaan yksi pohjois-eteläsuuntainen ratatunneli ja mikä se on määrää aika pitkälti muiden kohtalon.


Kyllä, priorisointia tarvitaan.

Maapallon keskipisteeseen on aika pitkä matka, joten kyllä tunneleita mahtuu. Vai tarkoitatko mahtumisella edellä rahallista mahtumista?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:22 ----------




> Eli jos Pisaraa alettaisiin rakentaa, kannattaisiko varautua siihen että joskus ajettaisiin kaukojunia siinä? Tai jos lentoradan tunneli rakennetaan, voisiko siinä olla asema Töölössä tai Hakaniemessä? Entä jos Pisara toteutettaisiin "metrona" eli ahtaammalla tunnelilla ja lyhyempinä asemina, ja nykyinen kehärata tai ainakin sen läntinen haara (Martinlaakson rata) muutettaisiin "metroksi" ja järjestelmän vaihto olisi lentoasemalla?


Vain viimeinen kohta olisi mielestäni toteuttamiskelpoinen, mutta olisiko se sittenkin parempi pitää lähijunilla liikennöitynä.

----------


## j-lu

> Koska Pisara ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, niin on tosi helppoa tehdä paremmin yhteyksiä parantavia hankkeita tekemällä kokonaan uusia yhteyksiä, jotka eivät heikennä nykyistä palvelua.


Eikö se lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä sen vuoksi, että se ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vai siksi, että joku palkkasoturi-insinööri väittää kepulaisen poliitikon ohjauksessa niin, koska siitä hänelle maksetaan?

Kyllä hankkeita on helppo laittaa järjestykseen, jos mennään fiilispohjalta. Ja jos pksn joukkoliikennehankkeita laitetaan järjestykseen sen pohjalta, paljonko se tuottaa fyffeä Kainuuseen, niin aina vain helpottuu.




> Tuo Kehäradan 80 min kierrosaika on todella myrkkyä Pisaran järkevyydelle. Selvityksessä sen tarvetta ja vaihtoehtoja on kuvattu aika heppoisesti.


Niin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:25 ----------




> Metro ja lähijunat ovat kiinteä osa lähiörakentamisen kustannuksia, kuten ovat massiiviset autotieyhteydetkin. Lähiöiden hajaantuneessa maankäytössä liikennettä on paljon ja se vaatii runsaasti infraa. Myös keskustassa, johon suuntautuu suuri määrä työmatkaliikennettä lähiöistä. Metro ja Pisarankin tyylinen tunnelilähijuna ovat todella kehnoja liikennevälineitä keskustan sisäiseen liikenteeseen, palvellen hyvin vain pientä osaa matkatarpeista jotka sattuvat olemaan juuri sopivasti kahden samalla linjalla olevan aseman välillä.
> 
> Jos rakennetaan keskustan tehokkuuksilla lisää keskustaa, se ei edellytä raskasta liikenneinfraa. Liikennettä on lyhyempien etäisyyksien ansiosta ylipäätänsä vähemmän per nuppi ja suurempi osa siitä on infrastruktuuriltaan kevyttä jalankulkua ja pyöräilyä. Pintajoukkoliikennekin riittää pidemmälle, onhan suuressa osassa keskustaa kadulla kulkeva raitiovaunu kaikista isoin ja raskain kulkuväline.
> 
> Käsitys siitä, että tehokas keskustarakentaminen olisi kallista on yksinkertaisesti väärä.


Helsingin yhdyskuntarakenne on vuonna 2019 aika pitkälti annettu. Voi itkeä, että sen on pilalla ja liikkuminen tulee kalliiksi, mutta kaatuneen maidon perään kitkeminen on kaatuneen maidon perään itkemistä. Lähiöitä on, niissä on liikkumistarpeita jne. Tiivistäminen on suotavaa, kuten aluekeskuksetkin, mutta siitä voidaan lähteä, että kun Lepuskin ja Tapiolan kokoisissa keskuksissa on vähän vaikea löytää valkeiden pöytäliinojen ruokaloita saati että monien alojen työpaikkoja, niin pkseudulla liikkumistarpeet kohdistuvat jatkossakin suurelta osin ytimeen.

Helsingin seutu tarvitsee vähintään kaksitasoinen joukkoliikenteen, josta toisella on kyettävä taittamaan 5-15 kilometrin mittaisia matkoja, joiden toinen pää on kaupunkialueella. Sellainen itse asiassa on jo. Metro tai lähijunat eivät ole tarkoitettu kantakaupungin sisäiseen liikkumiseen, jos ei sitten laidalta laidalle. Ne on tarkoitettu ihmisille, jotka tulevat kantakaupunkiin muualta.

Liikkumistarpeen väheneminen ja raskasraiteen tuleminen tarpeettomaksi tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen kasvaessa on sellaista kunnon hyvää internet-unelmointia. Kyllä, keskimääräiset matkat saattavat lyhetä, mutta määrä kasvaa kaupungin kasvaessa ja samaten kasvaa tarve pidemmille matkoille. Vaikka Mäkkylään saataisiin väkimäärän tuplautuessa enemmän palvelutarjontaa, eikä niiden perässä tarvitsisi enää lähteä isolle kirkolle, niin siellä olisi silti aika liki kaksi kertaa enemmän ihmisiä, jotka edelleen tekisivät töitä, jossa työpaikkoja ei ole kuin keskustassa.

Länsimaat on täynnä miljoonakaupunkeja, joissa pärjätään lightrailratkaisuilla vai miten se oli.

----------


## tlajunen

Kehäradan ajoaika Helsingistä Helsinkiin on nykyään 62 minuuttia (alun perin 60 min, mutta se osoittautui liian tiukaksi). Ajoajat Hki-Pasila ja Pasila-Hki ovat nykyään 4 tai 5 minuuttia.

Tätä vasten hieman ihmettelen, mihin tarvitaan 80 min kierrosaikaa, 70 riittäisi melko varmasti.

Neljän raiteen asema Kehäradalle tarvittaisiin ehkä silti, etenkin jos vuoroväliä aiotaan tihentää nykyisestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä, priorisointia tarvitaan.
> 
> Maapallon keskipisteeseen on aika pitkä matka, joten kyllä tunneleita mahtuu. Vai tarkoitatko mahtumisella edellä rahallista mahtumista?


Rahallista. Mutta Helsingin keskusta on täynnä maanalaisia tunneleita, on parkkihallia, väestönsuojia, kaukolämpötunnelia, viemäreitä, ja esim Espan alle on tulossa iso Helenin "lämpimän veden varasto" ja kiistelty keskustatunneli on palaamassa takaisin jossain muodossa. 




> Vain viimeinen kohta olisi mielestäni toteuttamiskelpoinen, mutta olisiko se sittenkin parempi pitää lähijunilla liikennöitynä.


Ajattelin että kehärata lentoasemalta länteen muutettaisiin "metroksi" ja se jatkettaisiin Huopalahdesta Ruskeasuon ja Meilanden-Töölön kautta keskustaan, vähintään Erottajalle asti. Kuten nimim kuukanko kirjoitti niin metron rakentaminen on n puolet halvempaa/kilometri Pisararataan verrattuna, ts asemia saadaan enemmän. Juna- ja laituripituus voisi olla sama kuin itämetrossa ennen eli 150 m Pisaran 225 m sijaan. Vaunuina toimisi modattuja metrovaunuja virroittimella joihin saadaan enemmän porukkaa kun lattian ei tarvite olla kahdessa tasossa kun laituri olisi korkeampi ja junan kaikki tekniikka mahtuisi vaunun lattian alle. Myöskään vessoja ja erillisiä polkupyörävaunuja ei tarvita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rehtori

> Ajattelin että kehärata lentoasemalta länteen muutettaisiin "metroksi" ja se jatkettaisiin Huopalahdesta Ruskeasuon ja Meilanden-Töölön kautta keskustaan, vähintään Erottajalle asti. Kuten nimim kuukanko kirjoitti niin metron rakentaminen on n puolet halvempaa/kilometri Pisararataan verrattuna, ts asemia saadaan enemmän. Juna- ja laituripituus voisi olla sama kuin itämetrossa ennen eli 150 m Pisaran 225 m sijaan. Vaunuina toimisi modattuja metrovaunuja virroittimella joihin saadaan enemmän porukkaa kun lattian ei tarvite olla kahdessa tasossa kun laituri olisi korkeampi ja junan kaikki tekniikka mahtuisi vaunun lattian alle. Myöskään vessoja ja erillisiä polkupyörävaunuja ei tarvita. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Kannattaisiko jatkaa Erottajalta vielä asemilla Punavuori, Hernesaari ja Länsiterminaali? Tällä ratkaistaisiin kahden sumpun ongelmat. Länsiterminaalista ehkä voisi olla fiksua jatkaa vielä yksi pysäkinväli Jätkäsaaren uudelle alueelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaisiko jatkaa Erottajalta vielä asemilla Punavuori, Hernesaari ja Länsiterminaali? Tällä ratkaistaisiin kahden sumpun ongelmat. Länsiterminaalista ehkä voisi olla fiksua jatkaa vielä yksi pysäkinväli Jätkäsaaren uudelle alueelle.


Varmaan kannattaisi. Linja voitaisiin haaroittaa myös Meilahdesta Pasilaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

> Kehäradan ajoaika Helsingistä Helsinkiin on nykyään 62 minuuttia (alun perin 60 min, mutta se osoittautui liian tiukaksi). Ajoajat Hki-Pasila ja Pasila-Hki ovat nykyään 4 tai 5 minuuttia.
> 
> Tätä vasten hieman ihmettelen, mihin tarvitaan 80 min kierrosaikaa, 70 riittäisi melko varmasti.
> 
> Neljän raiteen asema Kehäradalle tarvittaisiin ehkä silti, etenkin jos vuoroväliä aiotaan tihentää nykyisestä.


62 minuutista 70:neen tarkoittaa n. 17 sekunnin lisäystä joka pysähdykselle. Tämä siis tehtäisiin jotta pystyttäisiin kompensoimaan myöshästymisiä ja paremmin säätelemään saapumisaikoja Huopalahteen ja Hiekkaharjuun, kun myöhästyminen kertautuisi pahemmin pitemmän ja yhtenäisen yhteisen osuuden takia A ja K linjojen kanssa. Pelkkä ajatasaus ei siis auta jos pientä häiriötä tapahtuu ajantasauksen jälkeen ennen yhteistä osuutta tai yhteisellä osuudella. 

Tosin en myöskään ymmärrä mitä vuoronmittainen ajantasaus ja seisontalaiturit Lentoasemalla tai missä liekään auttaisi enää 8min kierroksenpidennyksen lisäksi, etenkin kun se ei auttaisi sen enempää isoista häiriöistä palautumista kun vaunujen kääntäminenkään ei auta palautumista, sillä eri suuntaan kierrtävillä linjoilla olisi eri kalustokierto. Tuskin vaunuja aijotaan seisottaa vian jälkeen laitureilla kunnes vaunun aikataulun mukainen aika on taas kohdalla. 

Aikaisemmin ehdotettu A-> I -> K -> P -> A eli siis Käyrätorvimainen linja toimisi suurista häiriöistä palauduttaessa paremmin kun vaunut ilman edes suunnanvaihtoa hypätä Kehärata+Pisarata verran kierroksessaan eteenpäin. Varjopuolena tosin olisi se että kaikki PIKA linjojen alueella tapahtuvat viat vaikuttaisivat heti kaikkiin linjoihin, vaikka se on totta erillisilläkin linjoilla. Ajantasauslaiturien teko Kehäradan varrelle tosiaan auttausi tilantessa jossa K tai A junien osuuksilla olisi liikenne seis tai harvennettu vuoroväli ja osa tai kaikki niiden junista voitaisiin kääntää näillä laitureilla, mutta se tarkoittaisi ettei I ja P junat voisi silloin tasata aikaa näillä.

----------


## hylje

> Helsingin yhdyskuntarakenne on vuonna 2019 aika pitkälti annettu. Voi itkeä, että sen on pilalla ja liikkuminen tulee kalliiksi, mutta kaatuneen maidon perään kitkeminen on kaatuneen maidon perään itkemistä. Lähiöitä on, niissä on liikkumistarpeita jne. Tiivistäminen on suotavaa, kuten aluekeskuksetkin, mutta siitä voidaan lähteä, että kun Lepuskin ja Tapiolan kokoisissa keskuksissa on vähän vaikea löytää valkeiden pöytäliinojen ruokaloita saati että monien alojen työpaikkoja, niin pkseudulla liikkumistarpeet kohdistuvat jatkossakin suurelta osin ytimeen.


En kiellä että raskaiden liikenneratkaisujen lähiöt vaativat raskaita liikenneratkaisuja. Ne vaan ovat lähiörakentamisen hintalapussa, vaikka liikenneratkaisu ulottuisi kaupunkiin asti.

Uutta hitaaseen pintaliikenteeseen ja lyhyisiin matkoihin perustuvaa kaupunkia voidaan rakentaa lisää nykyisen jatkeeksi. Siinä pitää ehkä räjäyttää vanhoja kaupunginosia alta pois ja pilata joidenkin koiranulkoilutuspuistoja taloilla, mutta ei ne mahdottomia tehtäviä ole.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Ympyrälinjalla matka-ajan on oltava junavälin kerrannainen. 10 minuutin vuorovälillä vaihtoehtoja ovat 60, 70 tai 80 minuuttia. Kun nykyinen matka-aika on 62 minuuttia, sen pidentäminen Pisaran kautta 70 minuuttiin tuo jo noin 5 minuuttia tasausaikaa. Se lienee ollut tarkoitus jakaa tasaisesti matkan varrelle.
Postitorvimallissa matka-ajan on oltava ympyrävaihtoehdon puolivälissä. Ainoa järkevä mahdollisuus olisi 65 minuuttia, jolloin Pisaran kieppi pidentäisi matka-aikaa 3 minuuttia. Koko lenkin Kauklahti-Pisara-Kehärata-Kerava matka-aika olisi noin 135 minuuttia. 
Kannattaisi ehkä myös varautua liikenteen tihentämiseen, jolloin vastaavat ajoajat muuttuvat (ympyrälinjalla 64, 72 tai 80 minuuttia, postitorvimallissa 60, 68 tai 76).
Kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa tarvitaan parempaa häiriöistä selviytymisen infraa: puolenvaihtopaikkoja ja kääntymismahdollisuuksia. Koko kaupunkiratajärjestelmässä on nyt vain yksi kääntöraide Hiekkaharjussa ja puolenvaihtopaikkojakin harvakseltaan. 
Hyödyllisin ratkaisu olisi rakentaa rautatientorin asema neliraiteisena, mutta se olisi hankalaa ja kallista. Mahdollinen ajantasaus siellä ei heikennä useimpia matkoja.
Juha

----------


## Sinologi-kielitieteilijä

Tässä ketjussa oli aiemmin tällä viikolla puhetta ympyrälinjoista maailmalla. Pekingin metrolla on kaksi sisäkkäistä ja täysin maanalaista ympyrälinjaa. Näistä sisempi eli linja 2 seuraa pääosin purettua Ming-dynastian aikaista sisempää kaupunginmuuria (sisin kehätie eli kehä 2 seuraa siis suurin piirtein metrolinjan 2 itäistä ja pohjoista ja läntistä sivua, mutta seuraa etelässä niin ikään puretun ja Ming-dynastian aikaisen ulomman kaupunginmuurin linjaa). Se rakennettiin vaiheittain 1960-luvulta 1980-luvulle yhdessä Pekingin itä-länsi-suuntaista pääkatua, Chang'an-katua, seuraavan linjan 1 kanssa. Ulompi ympyrälinja eli linja 10 seuraa pääosin kehä 3:n reittiä ja on 57 km:n pituudellaan maailman pisin ympyrälinja. Sen ajoaika on 104 minuuttia. Se rakennettiin vaiheittain. Ensimmäinen, L:n muotoinen osuus luoteen Bagou:sta kaakon Jinsongiin valmistui 2007. Toisen vaiheen alussa linjaa jatkettiin Bagousta Xiju'yn ja Jinsongista Shoujingmao'on 2012. Koko linja avattiin 2013. 

Minulla on henkilökohtaista kokemusta kummaltakin linjalta. Ruuhka-aikaisin ne ovat niin tuulilasikuormassa, että niiden kyydissä voi kirjaimellisesti nukkua seisaaltaan, sillä kaatuminen on tungoksessa mahdotonta. Junat kulkevat tuolloin kahden minuutin välein, mutta myöhästymisiä ei juurikaan ole kiitos laituriovien ja asemalla avustavien eläkeläisten. Junat eivät näillä linjoilla ole automaattisia. Ne ovat kuuden vaunun mittaisia, 2,65 m leveitä, pitkittäin istuttavia ja kokonaan läpi käveltäviä. Hauskinta on katsoa linjalla 10 ohjaamon oven ikkunasta ohjaamon läpi tunneliin ja nähdä edellisen tai seuraavan junan valot tai hiljaisina aikoina monen asemavälin matka, mikä johtuu siitä, että Pekingin metron linjat sisältävät kaupungin ruutuasemakaavaa tiukasti seuraavina paljon piikkisuoria osuuksia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa tarvitaan parempaa häiriöistä selviytymisen infraa: puolenvaihtopaikkoja ja kääntymismahdollisuuksia. Koko kaupunkiratajärjestelmässä on nyt vain yksi kääntöraide Hiekkaharjussa ja puolenvaihtopaikkojakin harvakseltaan. 
> Hyödyllisin ratkaisu olisi rakentaa rautatientorin asema neliraiteisena, mutta se olisi hankalaa ja kallista. Mahdollinen ajantasaus siellä ei heikennä useimpia matkoja.


Mun mielestäni ympyräradan ongelmia on liioiletu. Esim ellaisessa häiriötilanteessa, että yksi juna jää Pisaraan jumiin, voidaan liikenne kokonaan keskeyttää sillä raiteella jossa jumiiutunut juna seisoo, ja ajaa Pisaraa vain yksisuuntaisesti, kaikki matkustjajathan pääsevät joka tapauksessa perille, tosin junaa voi joutua vaihtamaan Pasilassa. Ylimääräiset junat puretaan Pasilassa ja ajetaan Ilmalaan tilanteen selviämisen ajaksi jne. Puolenvaihtopaikoja tietenkin pitää olla ja kääntöraiteita. Jos kaupunkirataa jatketaan Espooseen niin kääntöraiteita rakennetaan varmaan Kauniaisiin ja Espoon keskukseen joissa nytkin lähijunat väistävät myöhässä kulkevia Turun junia, ja varmaan Leppävaaraankin tulisi sellainen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## mv

> Mun mielestäni ympyräradan ongelmia on liioiletu. Esim ellaisessa häiriötilanteessa, että yksi juna jää Pisaraan jumiin, voidaan liikenne kokonaan keskeyttää sillä raiteella jossa jumiiutunut juna seisoo, ja ajaa Pisaraa vain yksisuuntaisesti, kaikki matkustjajathan pääsevät joka tapauksessa perille, tosin junaa voi joutua vaihtamaan Pasilassa. Ylimääräiset junat puretaan Pasilassa ja ajetaan Ilmalaan tilanteen selviämisen ajaksi jne. Puolenvaihtopaikoja tietenkin pitää olla ja kääntöraiteita. Jos kaupunkirataa jatketaan Espooseen niin kääntöraiteita rakennetaan varmaan Kauniaisiin ja Espoon keskukseen joissa nytkin lähijunat väistävät myöhässä kulkevia Turun junia, ja varmaan Leppävaaraankin tulisi sellainen. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Eli CD-lipullinen matkustaja, joka on menossa Lentoasemalta Kivistöön ostaisi sitten ABCD-lipun, että pääsisi Pasilan kautta kiertämään?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli CD-lipullinen matkustaja, joka on menossa Lentoasemalta Kivistöön ostaisi sitten ABCD-lipun, että pääsisi Pasilan kautta kiertämään?


Nyt tarkoitin läinnä maanalaista osuutta Helsingin keskustan alla josta viallisen junan poishinaaminen voi kestää kauemmin. Maanpäällisellä osuudella saadaan varmaan diesel-veturilla rikkinäinen juna melko nopeasti poishinattua tai siirrettyä sivuraiteelle että liikenne voi jatkua.

t. Rainer

----------


## Huppu

> Eli CD-lipullinen matkustaja, joka on menossa Lentoasemalta Kivistöön ostaisi sitten ABCD-lipun, että pääsisi Pasilan kautta kiertämään?


Poikkeustilanteessa, Ei kai tuosta nykyäänkään rankaista poikkeustilanteessa jos rataosuus kokonaan poikki (esimerkissä Kivistö-Lentoasema esim. teknisen vian tai allejääneen takia), 
kyllä nykyään on käytäntönä kun raideliikenteessä tälläinen suuri tapahtuu että konnarit ja lipunmyyjät keskittyvät opastamaan ja matkustajie palveluun.

----------


## Compact

> Nyt tarkoitin läinnä maanalaista osuutta Helsingin keskustan alla josta viallisen junan poishinaaminen voi kestää kauemmin. Maanpäällisellä osuudella saadaan varmaan diesel-veturilla rikkinäinen juna melko nopeasti poishinattua tai siirrettyä sivuraiteelle että liikenne voi jatkua.


VR-Lähiliikenteellä ei ole yhtään Diesel-vetureita tällaista tarvetta varten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> VR-Lähiliikenteellä ei ole yhtään Diesel-vetureita tällaista tarvetta varten.


No ei, mutta voidaan ehkä hankkia. Onhan metrollakin dieselkalustoa. 

Joka tapauksessa tarkoitin sitä että maanpäällisellä osuudella Pasilan pohjoispuolella voidaan häiriöt hanskata helpommin, esim jäjestämällä korvaavia busseja tai hinaamalla juna dieselillä pois. Maanalaisella voi kestää kauemmin mutta koska pisara kokonaisuudessaan Helsingin kantakaupungin alla ei ole hirveän pitkä, riittää että se on liikennöitävissä toiseen suuntaan jos toinen suuunta tökkii, jokainen pääsee perille joka tapauksessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jussi

> Eli CD-lipullinen matkustaja, joka on menossa Lentoasemalta Kivistöön ostaisi sitten ABCD-lipun, että pääsisi Pasilan kautta kiertämään?


Ja sama ongelma toki BC-lipullisella.. Toki poikittais-liikennettä on myös bussilla, esim. 560 jolla pääsisi Malmilta Myyrmäkeen, ettei tarvitse A-vyöhykkeelle mennä.

----------


## tlajunen

> VR-Lähiliikenteellä ei ole yhtään Diesel-vetureita tällaista tarvetta varten.


Ei ole, joten VR-Lähiliikenne ostaa hinauspalvelun joltain toiselta toimijalta. Olikohan n. viikko sitten, kun sähköratavaurion vuoksi Jokelaan jämähtänyt Sm4-nippu haettiin pois sen isomman VR:n Dv12-veturilla.

----------


## markus1979

Pietarissakin vaikuttaisi olevan ympyrärata olevan taas pohdinnan alla. Kävin tänään pitkästä aikaa Sportivnajan asemalla ja ihmettelin kun pohjoiseen ja etelään menevät junat pysähtyivät eri kerroksissa. Pieni guuglettelu paljasti, että asema oli rakennettu alunperin kahteen tasoon tulevaa ympyrärataa silmälläpitäen. Itse ympyrärata on ollut harvinaisen pitkäaikainen projekti, mutta suunnittelu ilmeisesti nytkähti uudestaan viime vuonna liikkeelle. 

Lisätietoa venäjänkielisessä wikipedia-artikkelissa.

Englanniksi hieman juttua täällä: https://undergroundexpert.info/en/un...o-line-in-spb/

----------


## Max

Vähän ovat itä ja länsi sekaisin tuossa artikkelissa mutta ei kai se haittaa...

----------


## Salomaa

Pisara-rata menee tarkempaan tarkasteluun, mikä käytännössä voi merkitä sitä että jää rakentamatta toistaiseksi. Aika ymmärrettävää, onhan se Helsingin hanke, jolla on mukavasti hintaa. Tämä päivän hesarin jutun perusteella.

----------


## laurira

> On sitä isompiakin hankkeita jätetty tekemättä yksityiskohtaisen suunnittelun jälkeen. Pisaraa suunniteltiin takavuosina 40 miljoonalla ja nyt koko Pisara on painunut unholaan. Minusta itse asiassa parempi niin, että ensiksi päätetään suunnittelusta, ja itse hankkeesta vasta sitten kun suunnittelu on tuottanut realistisen kustannusarvion.


Pisara unholassa ? ei toki, odottelee rahoitusta vain https://vayla.fi/pisara

----------


## kuukanko

> Pisara unholassa ? ei toki, odottelee rahoitusta vain


Jos valtio ja kunnat eivät sitä aio rahoittaa, niin kyllä se aika unholassa silloin on...

Helsingin seudun MAL-sopimuksen mukaan Pisaralle selvitetään vaihtoehtoja. Tietysti voihan selvitykset päätyä siihen, että Pisara on paras vaihtoehto, mutta tuskin noita selvityksiä olisi päädytty tekemään, jos ei nähtäisi että joku muu vaihtoehto voisi olla parempi.

MAL-sopimuksen kirjaus on: "Päivitetään Helsinkiin suuntautuvan junatarjonnan merkittävän kasvattamisen mahdollistava liikennöintimalli muun muassa Pisara+ -selvityksen (2019), Lähijunaliikennealueen varikkoselvityksen (2020) ja Digirata-selvityksen (2020) sekä muiden Pasila-Helsinki-välin rautatieinfrastruktuurin kehittämistä ja kapasiteetin kasvattamista koskevien selvitysten (esimerkiksi hankeyhtiöiden suunnittelu, Lentorata, itäisen suunnan raideyhteys) tulosten pohjalta ja kuvataan liikenteen kehittämisen sekä kansantalouden kannalta tehokkain ja parhaan kokonaishyödyn tuova malli. Selvitys laaditaan valtion johdolla yhteistyössä HSL:n ja kuntien kanssa. Selvityksen kustannuksista sovitaan valtion ja HSL:n kesken erikseen."

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tietysti voihan selvitykset päätyä siihen, että Pisara on paras vaihtoehto...


Toivottavasti ei. Pisara on täysin katastrofaalinen vaihtoehto häiriöherkkyyden kannalta. Jos Pisara tulisi niin Kehärata+Pisara kombo aiheuttaisi ympyrälinjan jolla pitäisi olla erillinen ajantasausasema ja matka-ajat pitenisivät samalla. En tajua miksi sellaista vaihtoehtoa ei olla tutkittu missä Pääradalta tulevat lähijunat menisivät reittiä Pasila-(Alppila)-Hakaniemi-Keskusta. Sillä saisi vapautettua kapasiteetti Päärautatieasemalla ja vaikutukset olisivat samat itäisessä kantakaupungissa. Läntisen kantakaupungin voisi sitten laittaa Töölön metron varaan joka saattaisi jopa olla halvempi kuin läntinen Pisara lyhyempien laiturien ja pienempien tunnelien takia. Jostain syystä se on kuitenkin niin vaikeata kaupungille/valtiolle ymmärtää että Pisara ei mahdollista mitään hyviä liikennöintimalleja ja aiheuttaa enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyjä.

----------


## hylje

> Toivottavasti ei. Pisara on täysin katastrofaalinen vaihtoehto häiriöherkkyyden kannalta. Jos Pisara tulisi niin Kehärata+Pisara kombo aiheuttaisi ympyrälinjan jolla pitäisi olla erillinen ajantasausasema ja matka-ajat pitenisivät samalla. En tajua miksi sellaista vaihtoehtoa ei olla tutkittu missä Pääradalta tulevat lähijunat menisivät reittiä Pasila-(Alppila)-Hakaniemi-Keskusta. Sillä saisi vapautettua kapasiteetti Päärautatieasemalla ja vaikutukset olisivat samat itäisessä kantakaupungissa. Läntisen kantakaupungin voisi sitten laittaa Töölön metron varaan joka saattaisi jopa olla halvempi kuin läntinen Pisara lyhyempien laiturien ja pienempien tunnelien takia. Jostain syystä se on kuitenkin niin vaikeata kaupungille/valtiolle ymmärtää että Pisara ei mahdollista mitään hyviä liikennöintimalleja ja aiheuttaa enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyjä.


Pisara-radalla on periaatteessa hyvä konsepti integroida kaupunkirataverkkoja maanalaiseen keskustaraideliikenteeseen, mutta se on turhan hirttäytynyt siihen Pisara-silmukkaan joka rankasti rajoittaa sen mahdollisia sijoituspaikkoja ja toteutustapaa. 

Jatkokehityksessä olisi kiva nähdä vaihtoehtoja kaupunkiratojen ajamisesta (tai haaroittamisesta) pistoraidetyyppisiin jatkeisiin keskustan alle, joka toisi sekä integroituja metrovaihtoyhteyksiä että toisi uusia kaupunginosia raideliikenteen piiriin. Tämän voisi myös yhdistää merkittävään lisärakentamiseen ja keskustan laajentamiseen ratalinjan suuntaisesti, jota Pisara ei keskeisen sijaintinsa takia pysty tarjoamaan.

----------


## EVhki

> Pisara-radalla on periaatteessa hyvä konsepti integroida kaupunkirataverkkoja maanalaiseen keskustaraideliikenteeseen, mutta se on turhan hirttäytynyt siihen Pisara-silmukkaan joka rankasti rajoittaa sen mahdollisia sijoituspaikkoja ja toteutustapaa. 
> 
> Jatkokehityksessä olisi kiva nähdä vaihtoehtoja kaupunkiratojen ajamisesta (tai haaroittamisesta) pistoraidetyyppisiin jatkeisiin keskustan alle, joka toisi sekä integroituja metrovaihtoyhteyksiä että toisi uusia kaupunginosia raideliikenteen piiriin. Tämän voisi myös yhdistää merkittävään lisärakentamiseen ja keskustan laajentamiseen ratalinjan suuntaisesti, jota Pisara ei keskeisen sijaintinsa takia pysty tarjoamaan.


Kiinnostava ajatus kyllä varsinkin jos jonkun pistoraiteen jatkaisi päärautatieasemalta etelään. Toki Töölön metro olisi itsestä järkevä, mutta kun sen toteutuminen tuntuu ehkä Pisaraakin epätodennäköisemmältä ainakaan puhtaasti metromuodossa. Kiinnostavaa olisi esim. pystyisikö Länsisatamaan saamaan rautatieaseman (tai metroaseman), joka saattaisi oikeasti järkevöittää joukkoliikennettä sieltä ja loisi Helsinkiinkin matkustajille satamajunayhteyden.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Kiinnostava ajatus kyllä varsinkin jos jonkun pistoraiteen jatkaisi päärautatieasemalta etelään. Toki Töölön metro olisi itsestä järkevä, mutta kun sen toteutuminen tuntuu ehkä Pisaraakin epätodennäköisemmältä ainakaan puhtaasti metromuodossa. Kiinnostavaa olisi esim. pystyisikö Länsisatamaan saamaan rautatieaseman (tai metroaseman), joka saattaisi oikeasti järkevöittää joukkoliikennettä sieltä ja loisi Helsinkiinkin matkustajille satamajunayhteyden.


Olen joskus pohtinut mahtaisiko Töölön "metron" kapasiteetti riittää jos sitä ajettaisiin pikaratikan kokoisilla ajoneuvoilla (mutta miksipä ei vaikka 90-metrisinä). Sehän on edelleen yleiskaavassa ratikkatunnelina. Siitä voisi parhaimmillaan saada samankaltaiset matka-aikahyödyt jos esikaupunkiosuudet olisivat rakennettu tarpeeksi eroteltuina (vrt. U-Bahn Frankfurt). Taas sama pointti kuin aikaisemmin mutta mitä pienempi tunneli, sitä halvempi rakentaa. Tietysti myös kapasiteetti on pienempi ja se onkin tässä potentiaalinen ongelma.

Junalla ei ole samaa ongelmaa kapasiteetin kanssa ja Länsisataman jatke voisi olla kiinnostava hanke. Samalla asemalla voisi palvella muutakin Jätkäsaarea ja esim. Fredrikinkatu/Bulevardi risteyksen kohdalle voisi rakentaa väliaseman josta on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet ratikoihin. Eri asia kuinka helposti voi perustella monen sadan miljoonaan hinnan.

Tuntuu että Helsingissä on unohdettu miksi maanalaisia rautateitä on alunperin rakennettu Euroopan kaupunkeihin: nopeus, nopeus ja nopeus. Kaikki mikä liikkuu kantakaupunkirakenteessa maan päällä liikkuu hitaasti (vaikka sen nimessä olisikin "pika"). Kun olen laskeskellut mahdollisia matka-aikoja Töölön metron reitille niin on selvää, että matka-aika on nopeampi maan alla Kumpulasta Meilahden kautta Kamppiin verrattuna ratikkaan joka menee suorinta reittiä Sörnäisten kautta. Kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvan liikenteen määrä on sen verran suurta että matka-aikahyödyt ovat jo merkittävä tekijä kannattavuudessa. Lisäksi raideyhteyden saavilla alueilla voi nousta tonttien arvot ja lisärakentamisesta tulisi liikenteen kannalta paljon helpompaa. Olisi siis kiinnostava nähdä alustava selvitys maanalaisien raideyhteyksien kannattavuudesta esim. Töölön metron tai Jätkäsaaren lähijunajatkeen reiteillä. Sitten ainakin saisi vastauksen siihen ovatko kaikki nämä hankkeet kannattavia vai ei.

----------


## hylje

Minusta liikennejärjestelmällisesti mielenkiintoisia Pistora-ratoja olisivat esimerkiksi:

Huopalahti(R)-Meilahti-Töölö-Kamppi(M)-Länsisatama (Huopalahti muuttuu haara-asemasta vaihtoasemaksi, Lentoasema-Länsisatama -linja. Leppävaarasta ajetaan Ilmalaan ja Pasilaan. Merkittävää lisärakentamista akselilla Huopalahti-Meilahti)Oulunkylä(R)-Käpylä(itä)-Vallila(R)-Kallio(Brahe)-Hakaniemi(M)-Kruunuhaka-Katajanokka (Paljon lisärakentamista akselille Ogeli-Vallila ja Katajanokalle. Lentoasema-Katajanokka -linja.)Oulunkylä(R)-Käpylä(länsi, nykyinen)-Pasila(R)-Kallio(Linnanmäki)-Päärautatieasema(M)-Kaartinkaupunki (ydinkeskustan pisto Aleksin eteläpuolelle, ei merkittävää lisärakentamispotentiaalia ellei Töölön ja Kallion välistä urheilualuetta rakenneta kaupungiksi. Myös päärautatieaseman lähiliikennelaiturit avautuvat täydennysrakentamiselle sitä mukaa kun kaikki kaupunkiradat kaivetaan pistoratoihin. Toisaalta lyhyin uusi rataosuus. Kerava-Kaartinkaupunki -linja)Huopalahti(R)-Ilmala-Pasila(R)-Vallila(R)-Arabia-Viikki (Diagonaalilinja yhdistää kaikki muut pistora-haarat ja lisäksi jatkuu Viikkiin yhdistäen sen raideliikenneverkkoon. Merkittävää lisärakentamispotentiaalia Vallila-Viikki -akselilla. Leppävaara-Viikki -linja.)

(M) = metrovaihto, (R) = vaihto toiseen Pistora-linjaan

Näitä voisi toteuttaa yksitellen, jopa asemanväli kerrallaan, toki järjestelmän kannalta kannattaa toteuttaa vaihtoasemia ettei junalinja pääty keskelle ei mitään. Rahoitetaan ensisijaisesti rakennusoikeudella.

Jokainen linja saisi lopulta oman rataosuutensa, lukuunottamatta Keravan-keskustan ja Lentoaseman-Katajanokan linjojen jakamaa osuutta Hiekkaharjusta Oulunkylään. Toisaalta jos Lentorata toteutetaan ja pääradan kaukoliikenne siirtyy sinne, nykyinen pääradan kaukoliikennerata voidaan pyhittää Kerava-keskusta -linjalle jolloin yksikään kaupunkiratalinja ei jaa missään kohti rataa muiden linjojen kanssa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Minusta liikennejärjestelmällisesti mielenkiintoisia Pistora-ratoja olisivat esimerkiksi:
> 
> Huopalahti(R)-Meilahti-Töölö-Kamppi(M)-Länsisatama (Huopalahti muuttuu haara-asemasta vaihtoasemaksi, Lentoasema-Länsisatama -linja. Leppävaarasta ajetaan Ilmalaan ja Pasilaan. Merkittävää lisärakentamista akselilla Huopalahti-Meilahti)Oulunkylä(R)-Käpylä(itä)-Vallila(R)-Kallio(Brahe)-Hakaniemi(M)-Kruunuhaka-Katajanokka (Paljon lisärakentamista akselille Ogeli-Vallila ja Katajanokalle. Lentoasema-Katajanokka -linja.)Oulunkylä(R)-Käpylä(länsi, nykyinen)-Pasila(R)-Kallio(Linnanmäki)-Päärautatieasema(M)-Kaartinkaupunki (ydinkeskustan pisto Aleksin eteläpuolelle, ei merkittävää lisärakentamispotentiaalia ellei Töölön ja Kallion välistä urheilualuetta rakenneta kaupungiksi. Myös päärautatieaseman lähiliikennelaiturit avautuvat täydennysrakentamiselle sitä mukaa kun kaikki kaupunkiradat kaivetaan pistoratoihin. Toisaalta lyhyin uusi rataosuus. Kerava-Kaartinkaupunki -linja)Huopalahti(R)-Ilmala-Pasila(R)-Vallila(R)-Arabia-Viikki (Diagonaalilinja yhdistää kaikki muut pistora-haarat ja lisäksi jatkuu Viikkiin yhdistäen sen raideliikenneverkkoon. Merkittävää lisärakentamispotentiaalia Vallila-Viikki -akselilla. Leppävaara-Viikki -linja.)
> 
> (M) = metrovaihto, (R) = vaihto toiseen Pistora-linjaan
> 
> Näitä voisi toteuttaa yksitellen, jopa asemanväli kerrallaan, toki järjestelmän kannalta kannattaa toteuttaa vaihtoasemia ettei junalinja pääty keskelle ei mitään. Rahoitetaan ensisijaisesti rakennusoikeudella.
> 
> Jokainen linja saisi lopulta oman rataosuutensa, lukuunottamatta Keravan-keskustan ja Lentoaseman-Katajanokan linjojen jakamaa osuutta Hiekkaharjusta Oulunkylään. Toisaalta jos Lentorata toteutetaan ja pääradan kaukoliikenne siirtyy sinne, nykyinen pääradan kaukoliikennerata voidaan pyhittää Kerava-keskusta -linjalle jolloin yksikään kaupunkiratalinja ei jaa missään kohti rataa muiden linjojen kanssa.


Taitaa olla liian kallista rakentaa jokaiselle kaupunkiratalinjalle oma tunneli keskustassa jos vuoroväli olisi optimistisestikin ajateltuna vain noin 6 minuuttia. Saattaisi jopa olla realistisempaa laittaa Töölön tunneli (Meilahti-Kamppi) Pasilan metron ja metroksi muutetun Espoon kaupunkiradan yhteiskäyttöön (esimerkiksi näin). Jos tunneli rakennetaan kantametron mitoituksilla ja oletetaan että siellä voisi mennä metro joka 90-120 sekunttia niin kapasiteetin luulisi riittävän. Jos liikenne lisääntyy niin sitten voi rakentaa toisen tunnelin jonnekin muualle ja siinä on kapasiteetti tuplattu. Samalla saisi vapautettua kapasitettia kaupunkiradalta välillä Helsinki-Huopalahti jolloin Klaukkalan rata voisi olla toteutuskelpoinen suorana yhteytenä.

----------


## hylje

> Taitaa olla liian kallista rakentaa jokaiselle kaupunkiratalinjalle oma tunneli keskustassa jos vuoroväli olisi optimistisestikin ajateltuna vain noin 6 minuuttia.


Ei noita kaikkia tarvitsisi heti tehdä, vaan yksi kerrallaan, vaikka asemanväli kerrallaan sitä mukaa kun kaupunkikehitysprojektit etenee. Suunnitelmia saa muuttaa matkalla, esitin vaan yhden mahdollisen vision jota kohti voisi edetä. Ei ole kuitenkaan kyse mistään silmukkaradoista, vaan suorista raiteista.

Pistoraidekonseptilla keskustaan saadaan projektien mukana uusia linjojen päitä joista voi luontevasti jatkaa, haaroittaa ja yhdistää linjoja kunkin vuosikymmenen tarpeiden mukaan. Pisara-silmukka on minusta huono siksi, että se pitää toteuttaa kerralla ja sitä ei voi koskaan enää jatkaa pidemmälle. Kynnys aloittaa se on korkea, ja projektin jälkeen ovi on suljettu. Minusta olisi paljon parempi toteuttaa matalan kynnyksen, pienempiä projekteja jotka jos eivät avaa uusia mahdollisia kehityssuuntia, ei ainakaan aktiivisesti sulje niitä pois.

----------


## kuukanko

Pisaran suunnitelmista ainakin nähdään, että tunneliasemat lähijunille maksavat aivan tolkuttomasti. Kolmen tunneliaseman Pisaran kustannusarvio on 1,5 miljardia, kun vertailun vuoksi esim. viiden tunneliaseman Länsimetro 2 tehdään vähän päälle miljardilla (joka sisältää myös yhden maanalaisen varikon). Jos kantakaupunkiin halutaan tarjota nopeaa tunneloitua joukkoliikennettä, saa sitä aika paljon halvemmalla tekemällä kevyemmällä standardilla kuin lähijunat. Tietysti hintana siitä on, että lähijunaverkolle menevien matkustajien on vaihdettava, mutta toisaalta noille linjoille voisi löytyä sopivia päitä esikaupunkien suunnasta esim. tulevilta pikaraitioteiltä.

----------


## samulih

> Tuntuu että Helsingissä on unohdettu miksi maanalaisia rautateitä on alunperin rakennettu Euroopan kaupunkeihin: nopeus, nopeus ja nopeus.


Pakko huomauttaa että ei se nyt ihan noin yksinkertaista ole, muutenhan Lontoossa puskisi metro myös Thamesin etelärannalla samalla sykkeellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos kantakaupunkiin halutaan tarjota nopeaa tunneloitua joukkoliikennettä, saa sitä aika paljon halvemmalla tekemällä kevyemmällä standardilla kuin lähijunat. Tietysti hintana siitä on, että lähijunaverkolle menevien matkustajien on vaihdettava, mutta toisaalta noille linjoille voisi löytyä sopivia päitä esikaupunkien suunnasta esim. tulevilta pikaraitioteiltä.


Tällaisia ajatuksiahan on Höselissä herätelty. Osin sen vuoksi ne pikaratikat on piirretty vain toteutuskelvottomina Rautatientorille päättyvinä noissa linjastokartoissa.

Minusta tuossa vaiheessa tulisi selvittää tunnelin vaihtoehtona myös se "aivan liian kallis" Laajasalon ratikan vieminen Pohjoisrantaan. Siellä se ei Krunan asukkaita häiritse, ja nythän se Klementtiinikin on kuollut pois vastustamasta. Pohjoisrannasta ratikka saataisiin vietyä ilman liikennevaloja Aleksille asti, jolloin ratkaisu ei häviä tunnelille nopeudessa. Mutta tietysti vaunuille pitää löytää sitten päätepysäkki. 2030-luvulla Keskuskadun uudistuksesta on jo niin kauan, että ehkä sen saa kääntää silloin jo siihen Makkaratalon eteen.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Pakko huomauttaa että ei se nyt ihan noin yksinkertaista ole, muutenhan Lontoossa puskisi metro myös Thamesin etelärannalla samalla sykkeellä.


Siellä on sentään reilusti junia (vaikka nyt aika huonosti hoidettu). Etelä-Lontoossa on tosiaan myös se ongelma että pehmeään saveen on erittäin kallista rakentaa, vaikka erityisesti rakentamistekniikoiden kehittyessä suurin syy miksi sinne ei rakennettu taisi olla alueen köyhyys. Tietääkseni Helsingissä kuitenkin suurin osa esim. Töölön metrosta voitaisiin tehdä peruskallioon mikä on paljon yksinkertaisempaa.

----------


## j-lu

Väittäisin, että tunnelijunan saa kannattavaksi välillä (Hernesaari -) Länsisatama - Kamppi - Töölö - Meilahti - Pasila. Pasilan jälkeen on vaikeaa, joten järkevintä olisi tuoda katukelpoinen juna pinnalle ja haaroittaa esim Tuusulan suuntaan ja Viikkiin.

Lähijuna tai Helsingin nykymetro ovat väärä kalusto tunneliin, koska ne ovat tähän vaatimattomaan tuppukylään aivan liian järeitä. Eivät taivu niin, että asemat saisi parhaisiin mahdollisiin sijainteihin ja lisäksi asemista ja niiden turvajärjestelyistä tulee massiivisiä, koska junat ovat massiivisia. Pasila -Länsisatama -välillä on tärkeää asemien määrä ja jos niitä saa jollain keinolla neljän (Kamppi - Töölö) sijaan viisi (Kamppi - Töölö - Meilahti), se kannattaa, koska hyviä sijainteja ja matkustajia on, sitä myötä potentiaalia matka-aikasäästöihin.

Verrattuna Pisaraan, tuollaisella kevytmetrolla olisi edellytykset jopa parempaan lähijunamatkustajien jakeluun kaupungin alueelle, jos vaihto pystytään Pasilassa järjestämään yhdellä liukuporrasmatkalla. Pystytäänkö, niin ei ole luittoa, etteikö siihen vaihtoon saataisi sata metriä kauppakeskusta väliin, mutta teorussa pitäisi onnistua.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Väittäisin, että tunnelijunan saa kannattavaksi välillä (Hernesaari -) Länsisatama - Kamppi - Töölö - Meilahti - Pasila. Pasilan jälkeen on vaikeaa, joten järkevintä olisi tuoda katukelpoinen juna pinnalle ja haaroittaa esim Tuusulan suuntaan ja Viikkiin.
> 
> Lähijuna tai Helsingin nykymetro ovat väärä kalusto tunneliin, koska ne ovat tähän vaatimattomaan tuppukylään aivan liian järeitä. Eivät taivu niin, että asemat saisi parhaisiin mahdollisiin sijainteihin ja lisäksi asemista ja niiden turvajärjestelyistä tulee massiivisiä, koska junat ovat massiivisia. Pasila -Länsisatama -välillä on tärkeää asemien määrä ja jos niitä saa jollain keinolla neljän (Kamppi - Töölö) sijaan viisi (Kamppi - Töölö - Meilahti), se kannattaa, koska hyviä sijainteja ja matkustajia on, sitä myötä potentiaalia matka-aikasäästöihin.
> 
> Verrattuna Pisaraan, tuollaisella kevytmetrolla olisi edellytykset jopa parempaan lähijunamatkustajien jakeluun kaupungin alueelle, jos vaihto pystytään Pasilassa järjestämään yhdellä liukuporrasmatkalla. Pystytäänkö, niin ei ole luittoa, etteikö siihen vaihtoon saataisi sata metriä kauppakeskusta väliin, mutta teorussa pitäisi onnistua.


Jätkäsaari-Pasila välille voisi saada vielä pari asemaa lisää jos haluaisi (esim. Stadion ja Bulevardi) mutta olen tosiaan täysin samaa mieltä siitä että asemien määrällä ja palvelualueella on paljon väliä kantakaupungissa. Olen myös samaa mieltä siitä että lähijuna ei ole paras tapa kuljettaa ihmisiä kantakaupungissa. Uskon kuitenkin että kalusto voisi olla hiukan raskaampaa (siltikin siis enintään kantametro) erityisesti jos reitin haaroittaisi Pasilassa. Käpylästä pohjoiseen ja Kumpulasta koilliseen pintametrolla on kuitenkin paljon potentiaalia. Idässäkin metro seurailee Itäväylää niin miksei säästäisi rutkasti rahaa ja tekisi samaa Tuusulanväylää ja Lahdenväylää pitkin. Jonkinlainen metron tasoinen liikkumismuoto on kuitenkin paljon houkuttelevampi liityntäliikenteen kannalta kuin kadulla kulkeva ratikka.

Tietysti kalusto voisi teoriassa olla pikaratikkojen tapaista mutta niiden pieni kapasiteetti saattaisi nopeasti muuttua ongelmaksi. Katukelpoinen kalusto on myös ihan hyvä idea kunhan se toteutaan esim. samalla tavalla kuin Frankfurtissa. Vähintään 99% liikennevaloista täytyy siis aina olla vihreinä niin ettei varmastikaan jää jälkeen aikataulusta ja samalla myöhästytä kaikkea muuta liikennettä. Olisi nimittäin aikamoinen saavutus saada edes 50% nykyisistä ratikoista kulkemaan enintään minuutin myöhässä koko matkan ajan.


Lähijunien suosimisessa on kuitenkin kaksi suurta hyötyä: ensimmäinen hyöty on se, että lähijunilla on jo olemassa reittejä Helsingin pohjoispuolella ja siten myös paikkoja mistä tuoda ihmisiä Helsinkiin. Toinen syy on Päärautatieaseman kapasiteetti. Sieltä pitäisi saada lähijunia pois niin että taajamajuna- ja IC-liikennettä voidaan lisätä. Siksi olisi mielestäni hyvä idea tuoda Pääradan kaupunkirata itäisen kantakaupungin läpi tunnelissa keskustaan koska kantametro palvelee itäistä kantakaupunkia jo kohtalaisesti. Läntisessä kantakaupungissa on paljon enemmän poteniaalia kokonaan uudelle raideyhteydelle ja monelle uudelle asemalle joten se taas sopisi metrolle.

----------


## Sinologi-kielitieteilijä

Olen itse miettinyt Pisaran toteuttamista muinaisen U-metrolinjan kaltaisena tunnelina, joka kulkisi Huopalahdesta Ruskeasuon, Meilahden, Oopperan, Keskustan (kenties Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksen alla), Hakaniemen, Helsinginkadun, Alppilan ja Pasilan kautta Käpylään. Tämä toki loisi kehälinjan, jolla olisi ongelmansa ajantasauksen ja eri suuntien eri matkustajamäärien vuoksi, mutta en näkisi mahdottomana myöskään pistoraiteitten rakentamista keskustasta esim. Jätkäsaareen/Hernesaareen ja Katajanokalle. Tällaiseen tunneliin ei tarvitsisi myöskään ohjata kaikkia kaupunkiradan linjoja (kunhan vuoroväli olisi tunneliosuudella ruuhka-aikaisin korkeintaan viisi minuuttia ja sen junat palvelisivat sekä Espoon kaupunkirataa, kehärataa että Keravan kaupunkirataa), vaan osa niistä voitaisiin pitää nykyisillä pintaradoilla siitäkin huolimatta, että Rautatieaseman lähijunille varattuja raiteita jossain määrin vähennettäisiin/otettaisiin muuhun käyttöön. Miten paljon kankeampi Sm5 on kuin nykyiset Helsingin metrojunat? Eivätkö FLIRTien vaunut ole selkeästi lyhyempiä kuin Sm1/2:ien?

Toinen pohtimani raskasraideyhteys olisi metron jakaminen kahdeksi linjaksi, jos kantametrolle eivät riitä nelivaunuiset junat. Ruoholahdesta tehtäisiin neliraiteinen vaihtoasema, josta kantametron kuusivaunuiset junat jatkaisivat Hernesaareen Länsiterminaalin kautta ja länsimetron nelivaunuiset junat Viikkiin Punavuoren, Kampin alatason, Oopperan, Meilahden, Pasilan, Kumpulan ja Arabian kautta. Kumpikin esittämistäni vaihtoehdoista olisivat poskettoman kalliita ja myöskin osin toisensa pois sulkevia, ja olenkin itse enemmän katutason alle rakennettavien pikaraitiotunneleitten kannattaja. Kalleudestaan huolimatta esittämäni hankkeet vähentäisivät Mannerheimintien, Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun kuormitusta sekä vaihtoehdosta riippuen parantaisivat matkustajalauttaterminaalien raideyhteyksiä ja ratkaisisivat kantametron huhutun tulevan kapasiteettiongelman. Ideani saa lytätä vapaasti. En ole kaupunkisuunnittelija vaan humanisti.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> ... Miten paljon kankeampi Sm5 on kuin nykyiset Helsingin metrojunat? Eivätkö FLIRTien vaunut ole selkeästi lyhyempiä kuin Sm1/2:ien?
> 
> Toinen pohtimani raskasraideyhteys olisi metron jakaminen kahdeksi linjaksi,...


En ota muuhun kantaa, mutta Sm5-kalusto on tosiaan 75-metristä, kun taas Sm1/2-kalusto on 53-metristä. Toisin sanoen Flirtit ovat lähes 1,5 kertaa pidempiä kuin Samit.

----------


## Sinologi-kielitieteilijä

> En ota muuhun kantaa, mutta Sm5-kalusto on tosiaan 75-metristä, kun taas Sm1/2-kalusto on 53-metristä. Toisin sanoen Flirtit ovat lähes 1,5 kertaa pidempiä kuin Samit.


Tarkoitin yksittäisen vaunun enkä koko junayksikön pituutta. 75-metrisinä Sm5:t ovat vielä selkeästi lyhyempiä kuin M300-sarjan junat ja niitten vaunut ovat sekä M300-sarjan metrojunien että Samien vaunuja lyhyempiä. Toisaalta nyt asiaa mietittyäni muistinkin, että FLIRTeissä on Jacobs-telit, joten niitten yksittäisten telien väliset etäisyydet lienevät pidempiä kuin M300-sarjalaisissa ja täten pienin kaarresäde todennäköisesti suurempi (Sm5:ssä on viisi teliä 75 metrin pituisessa junayksikössä, kun taas M300-sarjalaisessa on kahdeksan teliä 88 metrin pituisessa yksikössä).

----------


## hylje

Pienin mahdollinen kaarresäde ei ole hirveän relevantti, koska kyllä ne junat taipuu hyvinkin jyrkkiin kaarteisin, hyvin hitaasti. Jyrkkiä kaarresäteitä käytetään nykyäänkin rautateillä mm. varikkojen ja ratapiha-alueiden vaihteissa, jossa nopea kulku ei ole niin tärkeää. Kaupunkiliikenteessä toki jyrkillä mutkilla pääsee lähemmäs matkakohteita, mutta mielellään sinne pitäisi päästä myös hyvällä linjanopeudella, esim. yli 30km/h.

Junien sopivan mitoituksen kannalta lähijunat ja metrojunat eivät ole mitenkään kohtuuttoman suuria, kyllähän niihin on Länsimetron myötä saatu ihan seisomakuormiakin. Enemmänkin ongelma on se, että tiivistä raideliikenteeseen perustuvaa kaupunkirakennetta ei uskalleta rakentaa. Minusta yhtäkään uutta rautatieyhteyttä ei kannata ruveta rakentamaan ilman selvää visiota lisärakentamisesta, joka tulee tätä linjaa käyttämään.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Pisaran alkuperäisenä tarkoituksena lienee ollut nykyisin päärautatieasemalle päättyvien kaupunkijunalinjojen muuttaminen läpikulkeviksi, jolloin päätyaseman tuomat rajoitteet kapasiteetin suhteen poistuisivat. Lisähyötynä matkustajat pääsisivät nopeammin ja vaihdotta Töölöön ja Hakaniemeen sekä lisäasemin Alppilaan ja Taka-Töölöönkin. Tunnelissa ei myöskään ole ongelmia talvikelien suhteen!
Peruskysymys on, paljonko kaupunkiliikenteen terminaalit Kaisaniemessä ja Töölönlahdella vetävät? Nythän runko-osuuksilla Huopalahteen ja Hiekkaharjuun ajetaan 5 min välein, mikä rajoittaa häntien, ml. Kehäradan, liikennöintivälin 10 minuuttiin.
Pisararataa voisi liikennöidä ainakin 2,5 min välein, jolloin kaupunkiratojen kapasiteettikin kasvaisi kaksinkertaiseksi junamäärällä mitattuna. Aika suuri hyöty! Osittain samaan tehoon junatiheyden kannalta pääsisi kahdella erillisellä pistoraideparilla, yksi Rantaradan ja toinen Pääradan suunnasta vaihtoehtona päärautatieasemalle ajamiseen. Läpikulun tuoma hyöty kuitenkin menetettäisiin.
Aiemmin liikennöintiä ei kuitenkaan ollut tarkasteltu kovin seikkaperäisesti, varsinkaan Kehäradan kautta syntyvän rinkulan osalta. Ajantasausaseman sijoittaminen Lentoaseman tienoille on huono idea, koska se pidentäisi poikittaisyhteyksiä. Paras ratkaisu lienee ns. postitorviliikenne, jossa ajetaan superpitkä linja Kauklahti-Rautatientori-Lentoasema-Rautatientori-Kerava.
Juha

----------


## hylje

Kaupunkiratojen junia voi ilman olennaisia infrarakentamisia pidentää 50% kolmen junan yhdistelmiksi, joten rautatiekapasiteetti ei tule vastaan kovin nopeasti.

----------


## Makke93

Kun VR on nyt hankkimassa uutta junakalustoa, jonka tarvitsee mahtua laiturille vain ovien osalta, niin onko sama mahdollista Helsingin kaupunkiratojen uusiin juniin? Nimittäin nykyisissäkin Sm5:ssa on 10 metriä nokasta päätyoviin ja kun laiturit on kai pääasiassa 250 metrisiä, niin pituuttahan saisi juniin 45 metriä lisää kuin mikä on nyt mahdollista kolmen yksikön Sm5-junilla.

----------


## j-lu

Nyt kun Rautatieaseman laitureiden ali rakennetaan fillaritunnelia ja VR makuuttaa junia päärautatieasemalla parkissa, niin on saatu vähän esimakua siitä, että jos lähijunat pysähtyisivät Töölössä: Kaivokadulta oli juhlavat 620 metriä kävelyä laiturin 15 päästä lähtevään u-junaan.

Ymmärrän, että jossain Pariisissa junat eivät kaikki mahdu lähtemään samasta kohtaa ja se näkyy myös vaihtojen kävelymatkoissa, mutta maailman toimivimmassa tuppukylässä pitäisi ehkä pystyä parempaan?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Nyt kun Rautatieaseman laitureiden ali rakennetaan fillaritunnelia ja VR makuuttaa junia päärautatieasemalla parkissa, niin on saatu vähän esimakua siitä, että jos lähijunat pysähtyisivät Töölössä: Kaivokadulta oli juhlavat 620 metriä kävelyä laiturin 15 päästä lähtevään u-junaan.


Olisiko helpompaa vain kävellä keskustan Pisara-asemalle. En minäkään valita siitä kuinka vaikeata on vaihtaa Rautatieasemalla junasta metroon, kun Hakaniemeen on yli kilometri matkaa.

----------


## kompura

> Pisara unholassa ? ei toki, odottelee rahoitusta vain https://vayla.fi/pisara


Rahoituksesta puheenollen, onko kenelläkään kunnon motivaatiota suunnitella näitä hankkeita mahdollisimman kustannustehokkaiksi? Miten saavutettaisiin tavoiteltu suorituskyky halvimmalla, ja ehkäpä vielä niin, että suorituskyvystäkin voisi hiukan tinkiä, jos kustannuksia saa merkittävästi alemmiksi?

Kun Suomen tunnelihankkeita katsoo, niin onko todellakin välttämätöntä rakentaa kaksi yksiraiteista tunnelia ja ehkä vielä kolmas huoltotunneliksi? Vertailun vuoksi Tukholman Citybanan on toteutettu yhtenä 2-raiteisena ratatunnelina+pienempi huoltotunneli. https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citybanan

Minun silmiin ruotsalainen tunnelimitoituskin näyttää suomalaista rationaalisemmalta (jostain varmaan löytyy mitatkin).

Ruotsi kuitenkin kuuluu samaan eurooppalaiseen normialueeseen kuin Suomi, joten on vähän vaikeaa uskoa, että ruotsalaiset turvanormit olisivat kovin erilaisia kuin suomalaiset. Ehkäpä eroa on normien tulkinnoissa?

Tulisiko asemistakin halvempia, jos ne toteuttaisi reunalaiturein?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Vertailun vuoksi Tukholman Citybanan on toteutettu yhtenä 2-raiteisena ratatunnelina+pienempi huoltotunneli.


Artikkelissa esitetyn hinnan perusteella hinta nykyrahassa olisi noin 2mrd verratuna Pisararadan arvioituun 1.5mrd hintaan. Citybanan sisältää 6km tunnelia ja 3 asemaa. Pisararadalla olisi 2km enemmän tunnelia ja saman verran asemia. Pelkästään tuon perusteella ei vaikuta kovin hyvältä diililtä.

----------


## kompura

> Artikkelissa esitetyn hinnan perusteella hinta nykyrahassa olisi noin 2mrd verratuna Pisararadan arvioituun 1.5mrd hintaan. Citybanan sisältää 6km tunnelia ja 3 asemaa. Pisararadalla olisi 2km enemmän tunnelia ja saman verran asemia. Pelkästään tuon perusteella ei vaikuta kovin hyvältä diililtä.


Rakennuspaikka lienee ollut haastavampi, kun on mm. pitänyt tehdä upotettava betonitunneli Riddarfjärdenin alitukseen. 

City-asemasta on muuten tehty 4-raiteinen. Tähänkin lienee uponnut muutama kruunu:

----------


## killerpop

ja mitään ilmarataa ei kaiketi ole haluttu edes tutkia. kummasti junat saa katuverkolla kulkea mutta kaupungin ytimessä ne pitäisi laittaa maan alle, (pois lukien ratikat).

----------


## ettäjaa

> Rakennuspaikka lienee ollut haastavampi, kun on mm. pitänyt tehdä upotettava betonitunneli Riddarfjärdenin alitukseen. 
> 
> City-asemasta on muuten tehty 4-raiteinen. Tähänkin lienee uponnut muutama kruunu:


4-raiteiseen asemaan on tuskin mennyt enemmän kuin 100m ekstraa (jos en nyt muista esimerkiksi länsimetron tai kehäradan asemien hintoja ihan väärin). Upotettava betonitunneli on voinut maksaa enemmän kuin normaali louhittu tunneli, mutta alkuperäisen kustannusarvion kohdassa "Södra delen" hinnaksi annetaan 2.1mrd kr. Kokonaishinta oli silloin 16.3mrd kr. Tuon osuuden rakentaminen ei ainakaan minusta vaikuta erityisen kalliilta verrattuna muihin kulueriin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Rakennuspaikka lienee ollut haastavampi, kun on mm. pitänyt tehdä upotettava betonitunneli Riddarfjärdenin alitukseen. 
> 
> City-asemasta on muuten tehty 4-raiteinen. Tähänkin lienee uponnut muutama kruunu:


Tuota himmeliä katsoessa ihmetyttää kyllä se, tutkittiinko sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että junat tulee pohjoisesta Stockholm C:n maanpäällisille raiteille ja sukeltaa sen jälkeen maan jatkaessaan etelään. Käsittääkseni Citybananin tarkoitus oli lisätä kapasitettia Stockholm C:stä etelään, kun sitä ennen siellä meni vain kaksi (!) raidetta, mutta olisihan vasta aseman jälkeen alkanut tunnelikin ajanut saman asian. Maan tasalla olevat raiteet kun olivat todella nopeasti saavutettavissa verrattuna nykyisen maanalaisen aseman raiteisiin. Paikallisjunien käyttämiltä raiteilta meni vielä liukuportaat aseman raiteiden yli menevälle Klarabergsviadukten-kadulle eli katuverkkoon pääsi laiturilta alle minuutissa.

----------


## EVhki

> Tuota himmeliä katsoessa ihmetyttää kyllä se, tutkittiinko sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että junat tulee pohjoisesta Stockholm C:n maanpäällisille raiteille ja sukeltaa sen jälkeen maan jatkaessaan etelään. Käsittääkseni Citybananin tarkoitus oli lisätä kapasitettia Stockholm C:stä etelään, kun sitä ennen siellä meni vain kaksi (!) raidetta, mutta olisihan vasta aseman jälkeen alkanut tunnelikin ajanut saman asian. Maan tasalla olevat raiteet kun olivat todella nopeasti saavutettavissa verrattuna nykyisen maanalaisen aseman raiteisiin. Paikallisjunien käyttämiltä raiteilta meni vielä liukuportaat aseman raiteiden yli menevälle Klarabergsviadukten-kadulle eli katuverkkoon pääsi laiturilta alle minuutissa.


En ole ihan tuolla asemalla käynyt enkä tunne liikennöintikuvioita tarkemmin, mutta kartalla ja Street View:ssä näyttää vähintäänkin haastavalta.

Mistä kohtaa sukeltaminen mahtaisi helpoimmin onnistua? Valmiiksi etelään jatkuvilta raiteilta varmaan pitäisi mennä sillan yli Riddarholmenille ja sukeltaa tunneliin vasta saaren puolella. Mahtaisiko onnistua mitenkään purkamatta rakennuksia tai rajaamatta liikkumista liikaa saarella? Stockholm C:hen päättyvistä raiteista en tiedä, olisiko niitä edes teoriassa mahdollista jatkaa, kun en ole paikalla käynyt. Tunnelbanan vierestä kulkevaa vihreää ja punaista linjaa ainakin pitäisi varoa linjausta valittaessa, mikä itsessään ei välttämättä ole mahdotonta, mutta onko tiellä taas jotain rakennuksia, joita käytännössä pitäisi purkaa?

Vanhojen raiteiden rinnalle ei ainakaan helpolla mahdu, kun toisella puolella menee tie ja toinen puoli on aika lailla kiinni Riddarholmenin rakennuskannassa. Varmaan siis vähintäänkin autosillalta olisi täytynyt ottaa tilaa kiskoille. En tiedä olisiko ihan helposti mennyt läpi, kuten ei varmaan autosillan leventäminenkään varsin kapean salmen päällä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Riddarholmenille on käytännössä mahdoton rakentaa uutta raiteistoa, siksi Citybanan on rakennettukin. Samalla perusteella myös lyhyt tunneli olisi ollut käyttökelvoton ratkaisu. Citybanan on myös siitä hyvä, että se luo uuden uuden suoran yhteyden keskustan ja Odenplanin välille ja helpottaa nykyisen vihreän linjan painetta. Samoin keskustaan saatiin neljä uutta raidetta / laituria.
Keskustan Stockholms City-asema on kieltämättä syvällä ja monen mutkan takana, mutta ei läheskään nin monimutkainen kuin vaikkapa Tapiolan metroasema. Cityaseman etuna vanhaan Centralstationiin verrattuna on se, että se sijiatsee rahtusen lähempänä kävelykeskustaa eli Sergels Torgia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Minun silmiin ruotsalainen tunnelimitoituskin näyttää suomalaista rationaalisemmalta (jostain varmaan löytyy mitatkin).


Ruotsissa on pienemmät junat. Leveys on pääsääntöisesti sama, mutta suurin korkeus voi olla metrinkin korkeampi Suomessa.

Ruotsi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loading_gauge#Sweden

Suomi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loadin...#Russian_Gauge (Kappaleen alku.)

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ruotsissa rautatiekaluston kuormaulottuma ei tosiaan ole sama kuin Suomessa. Mutta palataanpa noihin kaupunkijunien mittoihin pituuden ja korkeuden osalta, kun ne tuolla tulivat esille. X60:n suurin leveys on 3258 mm. Sm5:llä se on 3200 mm. X60:n suurin korkeus on 4280 mm, kun Sm5:llä se on 4400 mm. Näillä numerotiedoilla Ruotsin (kaupunki)junat eivät näytä dramaattisesti pienemmiltä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ruotsissa rautatiekaluston kuormaulottuma ei tosiaan ole sama kuin Suomessa. Mutta palataanpa noihin kaupunkijunien mittoihin pituuden ja korkeuden osalta, kun ne tuolla tulivat esille. X60:n suurin leveys on 3258 mm. Sm5:llä se on 3200 mm. X60:n suurin korkeus on 4280 mm, kun Sm5:llä se on 4400 mm. Näillä numerotiedoilla Ruotsin (kaupunki)junat eivät näytä dramaattisesti pienemmiltä.


Ei, mutta käytettävän kaluston koko ei ole olennainen suoraan, vaan se, kuinka kookasta se _voi_ olla. Sähköradassa lisäksi hyvin olennainen on ajolangan korkeus. Suomessa se on nimellisesti 6,15 m, kun taas Ruotsissa yli puoli metriä matalampi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei, mutta käytettävän kaluston koko ei ole olennainen suoraan, vaan se, kuinka kookasta se _voi_ olla.


Varmaan monet meistä lähtee siitä, että Pisara suunnitellaan kaupunkijunakaluston (Sm5:n ja niiden mahdollisten seuraajien) vaatimusten mukaan. En tietenkään väitä, että se olisi järkevin periaate pitkällä jänteellä, tuollainen infrahan tehdään vuosikymmeniksi, ehkä sitäkin pidemmäksi aikaa.

----------


## ettäjaa

Osaako joku sanoa, kuinka vaikeata olisi toteuttaa Pisararata niin, että ajolangat olisivat esimerkiksi 50cm alempana, kuin muualla rataverkostolla? Miten siirtymä eri korkuisten ajolankojen välillä toimisi?

----------


## 339-DF

> Osaako joku sanoa, kuinka vaikeata olisi toteuttaa Pisararata niin, että ajolangat olisivat esimerkiksi 50cm alempana, kuin muualla rataverkostolla? Miten siirtymä eri korkuisten ajolankojen välillä toimisi?


Ratikkaverkolla ajolangan korkeus vaihtelee paljon enemmän, muistelen että 4,2 on minimi ja maksimi taitaa huidella kuudessa metrissä, jos en väärin muista. Ei se korkeuden muutos ole mitään ongelma, se vaan nousee ja laskee vähän pitemmällä matkalla tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## tlajunen

Sanoisin kuitenkin, että noin lyhyttä tunnelia ei kannattane suunnitella muusta rataverkosta poikkeavilla mitoilla.

----------


## kuukanko

Yle: Yllätyskäänne: Helsingin alle suunniteltu jättimäinen junatunneli "Pisararata" kuopattiin

Uutinen perustuu 23.6. julkaistavaan Väyläviraston ja HSL:n tilaaman Helsinki - Pasila kapasiteettiselvityksen väliraporttiin, jonka mukaan Helsinki - Pasila -välin ratakapasiteettia voidaan kehittää ilman Pisaraa niin, ettei siitä tule pullonkaulaa silloinkaan, kun Lentorata, Suomirata ja Turun tunnin juna olisi jo rakennettu.

----------


## Makke93

Väylän uutissähke, jossa linkki välirapotin tiivistelmään https://vayla.fi/-/valiraportissa-uu...kapasiteetista

Vaihtoehtoinen ratkaisu näyttää perustuvan juuri varikon liikenteen raiteiden käyttämiseen linjaliikenteelle.

Iso uutinen kyseessä ja olosuhteet nyt eivät ole tämän kannalta muuttuneet verrattuna aikaan, jolloin Pisaradan rakentamista ajettiin. Silloinkin oli näköpiirissä tai ainakin vaihtoehtona kaupunkijunaliikenteen varikoiden sijoittaminen muualle ja huoltoraiteiden käyttö Lentoradan liikenteeseen. Kun tämä ei ole muuttunut, niin täytyy ihmetellä mikä on muuttunut asian ympärillä? Onko poliittinen asetelma eri vai ollaanko suunnittelussa siirrytty jotenkin tunnelien suosimisesta poispäin? Projektin hintakin oli ollut miljardiluokkaa pitkän aikaa ja sitä ei silti haudattu kuin vasta nyt.

----------


## hylje

Onkohan sieltä joku ylisuunnittelija eläköitynyt, niin ei Pisara enää kellu. Pisara on ollut niin järkeä uhmaava projekti koko ajan, melkein parodian tasolla, että on ihme että se on selvinnyt tähän asti.

Miten joku kehtaa edes ehdottaa miljardin+ rautatielinjaa jossa ei ole maankäyttöhyötyjä?

----------


## Minä vain

> Miten joku kehtaa edes ehdottaa miljardin+ rautatielinjaa jossa ei ole maankäyttöhyötyjä?


Onhan Pisarasta myös muita hyötyjä kuten ajan säästö ja sosioekonomiset vaikutukset. Ajan arvo ihmisille on ehkä keskimäärin 20 tai 30 euron luokkaa tuntia kohti, mutta se, kuinka paljon Pisara säästää aikaa, on sen verran monimutkaista, että vaaditaan mallinnusohjelma. 

Pisara-rata nopeuttaa matkoja monilta sosioekonomisesti heikommilta asuinalueilta, joten niiden ongelmat vähenevät jonkin verran, kun ne muuttuvat asuinalueina houkuttelevammiksi. 

Maankäyttöhyötyjäkin voi syntyä. Ne vain syntyvät muualla kuin Pisaran asemien vieressä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yle: Yllätyskäänne: Helsingin alle suunniteltu jättimäinen junatunneli "Pisararata" kuopattiin
> 
> Uutinen perustuu 23.6. julkaistavaan Väyläviraston ja HSL:n tilaaman Helsinki - Pasila kapasiteettiselvityksen väliraporttiin, jonka mukaan Helsinki - Pasila -välin ratakapasiteettia voidaan kehittää ilman Pisaraa niin, ettei siitä tule pullonkaulaa silloinkaan, kun Lentorata, Suomirata ja Turun tunnin juna olisi jo rakennettu.


Jollakin on mennyt kuoppaamisesta herne nokkaan, kun otsikkoa on nyt muutettu. Se on tällä hetkellä muodossa "Yllätyskäänne: Helsingin alle suunniteltua jättimäistä junatunnelia "Pisararataa" ei välttämättä tarvitakaan".

Minä en kyllä näe tuossa yllätystä ollenkaan. Olen ollut pisaran kannalla siksi, että lähijunien jakelun parantaminen niemellä on minusta järkevää ja nykyinen tilanne, jossa junat puretaan Kaisaniemeen ja Töölönlahdelle, on kertakaikkisen surkea. Hintalappu on kuitenkin ollut karmea ja tunneli liian suppea. Kun maxipisaraakaan ei saada, niin ehkäpä on ihan hyvä jättää koko homma tekemättä, mutta mitään yllättävää ei ole siinä, että hankkeelle esitetyt perustelut ovat olleet valheellisia. Sitähän on täälläkin käyty läpi 17 vuoden ajan ja 191 sivun verran, että kapasiteetin loppumisesta ei ole kyse.

----------


## kompura

> Minä en kyllä näe tuossa yllätystä ollenkaan. Olen ollut pisaran kannalla siksi, että lähijunien jakelun parantaminen niemellä on minusta järkevää ja nykyinen tilanne, jossa junat puretaan Kaisaniemeen ja Töölönlahdelle, on kertakaikkisen surkea. Hintalappu on kuitenkin ollut karmea ja tunneli liian suppea. Kun maxipisaraakaan ei saada, niin ehkäpä on ihan hyvä jättää koko homma tekemättä, mutta mitään yllättävää ei ole siinä, että hankkeelle esitetyt perustelut ovat olleet valheellisia. Sitähän on täälläkin käyty läpi 17 vuoden ajan ja 191 sivun verran, että kapasiteetin loppumisesta ei ole kyse.


Olen samaa mieltä, että Pisara vaikutti järkevältä hankkeelta nimenomaan parantamaan lähijunien jakelua Helsingissä mutta ei hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Kun se paisui miljardihankkeeksi, ei siinä enää ole järkeä.

Väylävirasto on ollut nihkeänä Pisaran suhteen jo aiemmin. Esim. 3 vuotta (ja 10 sivua) sitten Yle uutisoi selvityksestä, jossa todettiin, että Pisara ei täytä tavoitteitaan ilman merkittäviä lisäinvestointeja:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10776091
https://www.lvm.fi/-/tiedote-1006855

----------


## Makke93

> Jollakin on mennyt kuoppaamisesta herne nokkaan, kun otsikkoa on nyt muutettu. Se on tällä hetkellä muodossa "Yllätyskäänne: Helsingin alle suunniteltua jättimäistä junatunnelia "Pisararataa" ei välttämättä tarvitakaan".


Väylävirasto oli twitterissä ainakin vastannut uutiseen, että ei ole vielä kuopattu, kun päätöstä ei ole vielä tehty https://twitter.com/vaylafi/status/1537831809144303616

----------


## liikennetarkkaaja

Mielestäni erittäin ansiokas kirjoitus ("Helsinki hävisi joukkoliikennepelinsä") Kotrolta. Siinä käy hyvin ilmi, millaiseen pysähtyneisyyden tilaan kaupunki on joutunut, raskas raideliikenne ei etene ollenkaan ja bussiralli jatkuu.

----------


## Makke93

Voisit ihan oikeasti Kotro kirjotella tänne omalla nimelläs. 5 viestiä lähettänyt ja neljässä mainitaan Kotro.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni erittäin ansiokas kirjoitus ("Helsinki hävisi joukkoliikennepelinsä") Kotrolta. Siinä käy hyvin ilmi, millaiseen pysähtyneisyyden tilaan kaupunki on joutunut, raskas raideliikenne ei etene ollenkaan ja bussiralli jatkuu.


Onpa hassu kirjoitus. En muista nähneeni tällaisia sitten Vepsäläisen aikojen. Tuulahdus menneiltä ajoilta, etten sanoisi. Varsinaiset perustelut Sinulta tuntuisi puuttuvan kokonaan  metroa vaan joka paikkaan. Ehkä kuitenkin pitäisi sitten rakentaa myös se kaupunki metroa varten, mutta eikö perussuomalaiset nimenomaan vastusta Helsingin lisärakentamista? Paloheinän omakotimatot eivät metroa oikein perustele.

----------


## liikennetarkkaaja

> Voisit ihan oikeasti Kotro kirjotella tänne omalla nimelläs. 5 viestiä lähettänyt ja neljässä mainitaan Kotro.


Arvoisa "Makke93",

ymmärrän, että raskaan raideliikenteen, Helsingin ja pk-seudun tapauksessa erityisesti metron, puolustaminen on ongelmallista eräille foorumin jäsenille ja heidän taustatahoilleen. Joudun kuitenkin tuottamaan pettymyksen, sillä kyseinen poliitikko, jota en ole koskaan edes tavannut, on mielestäni kirjoittanut kirjoituksen, joka pitää paikkaansa. Minä en oman konsulttityöni vuoksi (olen aika paljon Puolassa ja Norjassa) esiinny omalla etu- ja sukunimelläni, mutta kyseinen poliitikko kirjoittaessaan niin tekee. Salaliittoteoriat ovat usein hauskoja ja niillä on viihdearvoa. Tässä keskustelussa en kuitenkaan näe niiden olevan paikallaan, jos ne ovat keskiössä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:49 ----------




> Onpa hassu kirjoitus. En muista nähneeni tällaisia sitten Vepsäläisen aikojen. Tuulahdus menneiltä ajoilta, etten sanoisi. Varsinaiset perustelut Sinulta tuntuisi puuttuvan kokonaan  metroa vaan joka paikkaan. Ehkä kuitenkin pitäisi sitten rakentaa myös se kaupunki metroa varten, mutta eikö perussuomalaiset nimenomaan vastusta Helsingin lisärakentamista? Paloheinän omakotimatot eivät metroa oikein perustele.


Arvoisa "339-DF",

kiitos palautteesta. Kirjoituksestasi ei käy ilmi haluatko perusteluja minulta vai blogin kirjoittajalta, mutta oletan, että minulta, koska minulle vastasit. Esitän siis näkemykseni, e*n blogin kirjoittajan*. Minä tai kirjoittaja ei ole esittänyt metroa "joka paikkaan", sillä mielestäni pohjoinen metrolinja ei ole "joka paikkaan". Myönnettäköön, että Tukholmassa, Wienissä tai Kööpenhaminassa käydessäni en henkilökohtaisesti kärsi siitä, että nopea raideliikenne on lähellä, sitä toki tukee bussi- ja ratikkaverkosto. 

Pk-seudulla on yli miljoona asukasta ja on eriskummallista, että he ovat pääosin suorien bussilinjojen varassa. Erikoista, että mikään kaupunki, johon Helsingin seutu itseään vertaa, ei ole päätynyt samaan ratkaisuun. Esimerkiksi kirjoittajan mainitsemassa Wienissä on toki busseja, mutta myös kattava metroverkko eikä siis bussirallia keskustaan. Takertuminen Paloheinään on mielenkiintoista, mutta omana näkemyksenäni katsoisin, että metroasema liikennemotissa olevan Maunulan ostoskeskuksen luona ja sitten edelleen Paloheinän-Torpparinmäen tienoilla (ennen Tammiston ja Vantaanportin metroasemaa) olisi täysin perusteltu ja vaikuttaisi bussirallin katkaisuun olennaisesti. 

Bussiakin hitaammalta pikaraitiotieksi nimiteltyltä katuratikalta voisi myös Maunulassa vaihtaa metroon (etelään - pohjoiseen). 

Olen kirjoittajan kanssa todellakin samaa mieltä, että bussirallin lopettaminen vaatisi pari metrolinjaa (ainakin vähintään pohjoisen) lisää, toinen haara Pasilasta voisi mennä Viikkiin ja siitä palveltaisiin Vantaan suuntaan pöriseviä busseja (EDIT: asema _noin_ Arabian kohdilla palvelisi asukkaita, kampuksia (AMK & YO) vaihto katuratikoihin 6&8, ja vaihto HSL-busseihin Lahdenväylän suuntaan)

Mielestäni kirjoituksessa ei ollut mitään "hassua", tosin koska siinä ollaan _väärää_ mieltä, kirjoitus ilmeisesti tulee leimata mielenvikaisen (vast.) tekemäksi. Käy jo sääliksi niitä, jotka matkustavat "pikaratikalla" betonilähiöihin. Ahdasta on, lehti- ja lumikelit ovat riesana (kuten katuratikoillakin) ja hiljaa virtaa Don, kun nilkutellaan kohti keskustaa. Keskustassa odottavatkin sitten liikennevaloilla miinoitetut kadut, suojatiet, väärin pysäköidyt autot ja sokerina pohjalla normaalit katuratikat, jotka nilkuttavat konttausvauhtia liian tiheään sijaitseville pysäkeille.

----------


## Makke93

> Arvoisa "Makke93",
> 
> ymmärrän, että raskaan raideliikenteen, Helsingin ja pk-seudun tapauksessa erityisesti metron, puolustaminen on ongelmallista eräille foorumin jäsenille ja heidän taustatahoilleen. Joudun kuitenkin tuottamaan pettymyksen, sillä kyseinen poliitikko, jota en ole koskaan edes tavannut, on mielestäni kirjoittanut kirjoituksen, joka pitää paikkaansa. Minä en oman konsulttityöni vuoksi (olen aika paljon Puolassa ja Norjassa) esiinny omalla etu- ja sukunimelläni, mutta kyseinen poliitikko kirjoittaessaan niin tekee. Salaliittoteoriat ovat usein hauskoja ja niillä on viihdearvoa. Tässä keskustelussa en kuitenkaan näe niiden olevan paikallaan, jos ne ovat keskiössä.


Salaliittoteorioille ei ole paikkaa tässä keskustelussa, mutta heti rupesit kuitenkin vihjailemaan taustatahoista. Muutenkin kirjoitustyyli on kuin Kotrolla ja persuille tuttuun tapaan kuvataan kritiikkiä eriävien mielipiteiden sietämättömyydeksi. Henkilötietoihin muun kuin oman nimen pistäminen, jonka myönsit juuri, on vastoin foorumin sääntöjä, eli kun tulee kenkää foorumilta, niin se johtui siitä, eikä mielipiteiden siedosta.

Kun edes perusasiat pitäisivät paikkansa blogissa. Raskasraideliikenneprojekteja on edennyt myös HSL:n aikana; Länsimetron vaiheesta 2 tehtiin rakentamispäätös 2012 ja Espoon kaupunkiradasta 2021.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Pk-seudulla on yli miljoona asukasta ja on eriskummallista, että he ovat pääosin suorien bussilinjojen varassa. Erikoista, että mikään kaupunki, *johon Helsingin seutu itseään vertaa,* ei ole päätynyt samaan ratkaisuun.


Voi myös miettiä vertaako Helsinki itseään oikesiin kaupunkeihin. Tietysti on hyvä pyrkiä samaan suuntaan kuin monet keskieurooppalaiset kaupungit, mutta on muistettava, että Helsinki eroaa niistä rakenteeltaan merkittävästi. Helsingin kantakaupunki on melko pieni, ja suurin osa sitä ympäröivästä asutuksesta on väljää. Tämä johtaa siihen, että vaikka Helsingin seudulla asuu paljon ihmisiä, on vaikea löytää reittiä, jolla metro palvelisi mahdollisimman montaa ihmistä. Katselin äsken karttaa, ja yritin listata Helsingin seudun tiheimmin asutetut alueet, joilla ei ole jo raideyhteyttä. Sain tällaisen listan aikaan: Suurpelto, Konala, Maunula, Siltamäki, Viikinmäki-Pihlajisto, Pihjlajamäki, Latokartano, Jakomäki ja Hakunila. Näiden lisäksi on myös Jumbon kauppakeskus. Muut raideliikenteelle sopivat alueet ovat jo raideliikenteen piirissä.

Tuusulanväylän metro kulkisi näistä Maunulan, Jumbon ja mahdollisesti Siltamäen kautta. Asemilta kävelyetäisyyden päässä olevien asukkaiden määrä jää siis todennäköisesti matalemmaksi kuin pelkästään Vuosaaren metrohaaran varsi. Juuri tästä syystä suurin osa pk-seudusta (-lähes kaikki tärkeät kerrostaloalueet) on bussiliikenteen varassa. Matkustajia ei yksinkertaisesti riittäisi seudun autosentrisen maankäytön vuoksi.

Tähän vielä lisäyksenä, että olen itse raskaan raideliikenteen kova kannattaja, ja uskonkin, että Malmin lentokentän uusi maankäyttö mahdollistaisi riittävät matkustajamäärät Malmin/Hakunilan metroa varten. On kuitenkin oltava realistisia siinä, mikä on toteutettavissa ja mikä ei.

----------


## hylje

Ilmainen vinkki metroverkoston laajentamista kannattaville: Metron kalleus muuttuu edulliseksi jos metron ympärille ja päälle rakennetaan paljon kaupunkia. Pohjoinen metrolinja alkaisi olla taloudellinen jos sen varteen rakennetaan sellainen toinen kantakaupunki (tai Itä-Helsinki) á 200 000 asukasta. Se, että rakennetaanko tämä uusi kokonainen kaupunki vanhojen omakotitalo- ja väljien kerrostalolähiöiden tilalle tai raskaana tiivistämisenä, Keskuspuistoon tai jotenkin muuten tosi innovatiivisesti on metronkannattajan harkinnan varassa. Mutta tälläisiä lukemia pitäisi kaivaa esiin.

Fokus pikaraitiolinjastoon kumpuaa pitkälti siitä, ettei uudisrakentamisessa ole kunnianhimoa. Sikäli kun nykyisin rakennetaan sellaisia muutaman tuhannen- kymmenen tuhannen asukkaan pikkutiivistyksiä sinne tänne, asiaankuuluva liikenneväline on bussi tai ratikka. 

Jos kunnianhimoa saataisiin kertaluokkaa isommaksi edes jollain akselilla, sinne voidaan sitten tiputtaa hulppea metrolinja. Tämä ei ole poissulkevaa ratikoiden kehittämisen kanssa, kaikkiallehan ei saada raskasta uudisrakentamista aikaiseksi. Ja metronkin kanssa pitäisi rakentaa joukkoliikenneVERKKOA, ei yhtä superlinjaa keskustaan ja muualle sitten mennään autolla.

----------


## kiskojäbä

Pari sivua takanapäin oli ideointia jonkinlaisesta puolikkaasta Pisarasta. Joskus myös kummitteli suunnitelmissa tämmöinen idea että Laajasalon ratikka voisi mennä maan alle, ja se olisi sitten se toinen "metro"linja.



Mietiskelin että nämä ideat voisi yhdistää, niin että puolikas Pisara menisi Alppilan kautta jonnekin keskustaan, ja tuo maanalainen ratikka taas sitten hoitaisi Töölön puolen. Ideaalisesti sitä pisarapätkää voisi sitten myös jatkaa sataman suuntaan niin että se palvelisi samalla Jätkäsaaren asukkaita. Aina tuntunut hieman omituiselta että samaan aikaan ideoissa on kummitellut lähes päällekäin Pisara sekä Töölön metro. Tämmöisessä versiossa saisi nähdäkseni enemmän uusia reittejä samaan hintaan kuin kokonaisella pisaralla. Tai no eipä minulla nyt mitään oikeita käyttäjä- tai hinta-arvioita tämmöisille pätkille ole, saatika siitä että miten syvälle tämmöisiä pitäisi kaivella. Vaihdot ainakin varmaan kävisivät aika Via Dolorosaksi jos tarkoitus olisi Pasilassa kiipeillä junien ja ratikkatunnelin välillä. Mutta ihan hauskaa mietiskellä

----------


## ettäjaa

> Pari sivua takanapäin oli ideointia jonkinlaisesta puolikkaasta Pisarasta. Joskus myös kummitteli suunnitelmissa tämmöinen idea että Laajasalon ratikka voisi mennä maan alle, ja se olisi sitten se toinen "metro"linja.
> 
> Mietiskelin että nämä ideat voisi yhdistää, niin että puolikas Pisara menisi Alppilan kautta jonnekin keskustaan, ja tuo maanalainen ratikka taas sitten hoitaisi Töölön puolen. Ideaalisesti sitä pisarapätkää voisi sitten myös jatkaa sataman suuntaan niin että se palvelisi samalla Jätkäsaaren asukkaita. Aina tuntunut hieman omituiselta että samaan aikaan ideoissa on kummitellut lähes päällekäin Pisara sekä Töölön metro. Tämmöisessä versiossa saisi nähdäkseni enemmän uusia reittejä samaan hintaan kuin kokonaisella pisaralla. Tai no eipä minulla nyt mitään oikeita käyttäjä- tai hinta-arvioita tämmöisille pätkille ole, saatika siitä että miten syvälle tämmöisiä pitäisi kaivella. Vaihdot ainakin varmaan kävisivät aika Via Dolorosaksi jos tarkoitus olisi Pasilassa kiipeillä junien ja ratikkatunnelin välillä. Mutta ihan hauskaa mietiskellä


Tällaisessa on paljon hyvää mutta tällä hetkellä taitaa olla niin, että Rautatieaseman laiturit riittävät ilman puolikastakaan pisaraa. Tässä on muuten myös sellainen hyöty, että puolikas pisara ei aiheuta ongelmallista suljettua ympyrälinjaa.

----------

